# Die große Canyon-gallerie



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich denke das es endlich mal zeit wird für ne canyon galerie , von ältern canyon´s und bald vielleicht auch mal mit nen paar 2005 bikes...
hier ist mein 04´er  schülerbike :





Gewicht: Nicht gemessen aber mittlerweile deutlich unter 12 kilo ,wie am anfang 
Rahmengröße : XL
also immer schön posten   
LG beach


----------



## Quellekatalog (17. Dezember 2004)

Größe und Gewicht bitte angeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

wollte hier eigentlich net mehr posten, sondern nur noch Canyon fahrn..  .. ...also poste ich mal mein Schätzchen..  







Gewicht: ca. 12 kg (mit DT Swiss LRS locker unter 12 kg)
Rahmen: 18,5" (M)

Lampe v/h: is nicht immer dran, Foto entstammt von der letzten Nachtfahrt

und net über die noch zu langen Senderbefestigungstrapse an der Gabel meckern, weiß müsste die einkürzen. amen


----------



## blackCarver (19. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich schon eines hätte...


----------



## DaSterch (19. Dezember 2004)

Hier meins.






Größe: L (20")
Gewicht: 11,27 Kg
meine Maße: 186cm / 87cm

Gruss


----------



## TAILor (19. Dezember 2004)

@DaSterch: mörderscheiben!   

schöner treat, werde im April auch posten


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2004)

@daSterch: rawuzikapuzi - sind das 180er-Scheiben? Die arme Racegabel...

@tailor: um den Bildungsauftrag zu erfüllen: "treat" heißt behandeln, du meintest "thread"...
(ist nicht böse gemeint...
... man liest da ja das kurioseste -- threat (Bedrohung), thred, thrad, fred....  )


----------



## TAILor (19. Dezember 2004)

ich werds mir merken

thread thread thread thread thread thread thread thread thread thread


----------



## Coolwater (19. Dezember 2004)

also mein erster eindruck von den scheiben von daserch ist grösser als 180 oder?
das sind echt...also...boah!

greez, Coolwater


----------



## Beach90 (19. Dezember 2004)

huii ..also die scheiben fallen dierkt ins auge , vielleicht sind´s auch 203 scheiben ,auf jeden fall ist das en schönes bike


----------



## DaSterch (19. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

In der Tat sind es 203mm Scheiben allerdings hab ich inzwischen hinten wieder eine kleinere drinne weil hinten der Unterschied von den Verzögerungswerten nicht so bemerkbar war wie vorne. Ein aktuelles Foto kommt demnächst noch.

Übrigens ist die Gabel dafür zugelassen (Black Super Air) und merklich verwinden tut sie sich auch nicht selbst nach meinem ersten Gabelservice sind noch keinerlei Verschleissspuren feststellbar. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Schöne Bikes habt ihr da!!
das ist mein Nerve ES7 aus 2003:




Größe M, Gewicht ?? (schweeer)
mehr dazu in meiner Fotogallerie!

Grüße aus Salzburg
Varadero
(den's gestern eingeschneit hat)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. Dezember 2004)

FX 4000 von 2002! Gewicht +/- 12,8 kg. (wenn Matsch dran ist ,noch mehr    )  PS:Wie macht ihr es denn das die Bilder nicht als Miniatur,sondern gross angezeigt werden?


----------



## varadero (20. Dezember 2004)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> PS:Wie macht ihr es denn das die Bilder nicht als Miniatur,sondern gross angezeigt werden?



Na in dem du auf den Button "Grafik einfügen" oben über dem Texteingabefeld drückst. Das bild muß nur irgendwo im web stehen (z.B. in deiner Fotogallerie).

Varadero

Ps.: Friaul ist gail!!! ich war schon am Paularo, am Mt. Zonkolan, am Zufplan .... und mit dem Motobike um Villa Santina unterwegs!! Davon träum ich heute noch!!


----------



## Dominator2003 (20. Dezember 2004)

im april werde ich auch ein bild posten.dann kann ich das brandneue XC5 als mein eigen betrachten


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Dezember 2004)

... oder im Mai, oder im Juni....    



(naja, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die Dinger sind schon im März   fertig...)


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2004)

Mann sind eure Bikes alle sauber!
noch nie was von artgerechter Haltung gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Dezember 2004)

@ all

hier mein ES 5 2004 nach einer Rothaarsteig Tour und ein MR 6 2004 vom Kumpel.  










ich hoffe das mit dem Foto einfügen hat geklappt.

Gruß aus dem EN- Kreis

Uwe


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

hat nicht geklappt


----------



## phil - BB (20. Dezember 2004)

Mein Schatz  
Und zu Weihnachten bekommts vorne ne größere Scheibe


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

@phil: kannste da nen kindersitz am lenker montieren??


----------



## varadero (20. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @phil: kannste da nen kindersitz am lenker montieren??



KLICK-FIX kann alles!!!!!   

Varadero

Aber wo ist dein bike?


----------



## phil - BB (20. Dezember 2004)

Hmm jupp ist KlickFix. Hatte zuvor nen Aluadapter der mega genial war für die 2 Halogenstrahler+Sigmahalter ... nur seit dem ich die Trailtech hab fahr ich nur noch mit der und lass die Halos liegen. Für die Trailtech fand ich den KlickFix am besten geeignet. Werd den Halogenlenkerhalter an mein anderes Bike bauen. Mal schauen ob ich davon noch n Bild hab. Kindersitz   nee ich hab keine Kinder zudem würde ich NIEMALS n Kind an dem Ding befestigen   sagt mal, gibts das echt ... KlickFix Kindersitz     ... hmm die KlickFix halter sind echt nicht übel ... falls Du Dir das nicht ganz vorstellen kannst kann ich ja noch eins einstellen mit Lampe


----------



## varadero (20. Dezember 2004)

phil - BB schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, gibts das echt ... KlickFix Kindersitz


natürlich nicht!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Dezember 2004)

Dann eben nur ein Link  

www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/75579/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Uwe


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2004)

meinst du so?:
(*bike von Uwehue*)







boah, garnicht so leicht. 
ARGH: doch, bei den infos zum bild steht UBBCode:  eckige-klammer-auf img]http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/533/8821Dsc04046-med.jpg[/img]  

gruß
fone


----------



## blackCarver (20. Dezember 2004)

@dasterch. Wunderschönes Rad Respekt.

                Wäre genau meine Farbe. 
                Was sind das für Scheiben?  Und was kosten die?
                Weiß jemand ob ich die auch auf mein 05er Yellowstone                                  
                draufmachen kann?Also nur die Scheiben zu wechseln,ohne die
                ganze Bremse auszutauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (20. Dezember 2004)

Und hier ist meins:








Das wohl geilste Oberrohr, dass ich je an einem Bike gesehen habe  

Mein Bike hat die Grösse L und wiegt 12,3 kg. Der Sattel ist ein Specialized BG2. Ein Genuss für den geschundenen Hintern  . Ebenfalls habe ich die Schaltzüge durch Gore Ride On ersetzt. Der Vorbau  habe ich auch durch eine kürzere Ausführung getauscht. 
Gruss ow1


----------



## Holgi (20. Dezember 2004)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> In der Tat sind es 203mm Scheiben allerdings hab ich inzwischen hinten wieder eine kleinere drinne weil hinten der Unterschied von den Verzögerungswerten nicht so bemerkbar war wie vorne. Ein aktuelles Foto kommt demnächst noch.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem guten Geschmack  
auf dem Foto sieht es wirklich fürchterlich aus, zumindest rein optisch finde ich zwei gleichgroße Scheiben total daneben, 180/160 oder 200/180 finde ich optimal, achja rund müssen sie sein   

Gruß Holger


----------



## messerclub-illi (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi alle,
das sind meine 2    Canyon's Bj 2002 Gr.M 

Noch 4 Monate  bis ES 6


----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2004)

@ ow1 
glückwunsch,geiles bike  ... ich wusste zwar das canyon in der schweiz als coast auftritt ,ich wusste aber nit das dadurch die räder besser aussehen


----------



## ow1 (21. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ow1
> glückwunsch,geiles bike  ... ich wusste zwar das canyon in der schweiz als coast auftritt ,ich wusste aber nit das dadurch die räder besser aussehen



Danke für die Blumen... 
Bin mir am überlegen, ob ich den Coast-Aufkleber runterreissen soll, damit ich dann wirklich auch ein wares Canyon-Bike habe


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Dezember 2004)

Nun aber das MR 6 vom Freund






Danke für die Erklärung Varadero  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Haddingur (21. Dezember 2004)

Na, dann will ich auch mal!











Im Herbst 05 folgt ein Sparbuch Rennrad nach!!!!!

CU
Haddingur


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2004)

Haddingur schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann will ich auch mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@haddingur,

sag mal hast Du von dem rad auch die reifen gewaschen?

Das sieht ja aus als wenn Du es im wohnzimmer aufbewahrst.

gefahren wird das schon, oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Dezember 2004)

Kinder, ihr müsst die Radln schon von der rechten Seite fotografieren - damit man das Schaltwerk etc. sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil - BB (21. Dezember 2004)

Jupp, werd mal 2 Bilder nachreichen wenn die neue Scheibe drauf ist   

Gruß Philip


----------



## Haddingur (21. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @haddingur,
> 
> sag mal hast Du von dem rad auch die reifen gewaschen?
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Da ich den Winter auf der Rolle oder beim Joggen verbringe, gibts nach der letzten Ausfahrt (bevor der Schnee kommt!) eine Generalreinigung!! Inkl. Reifen, Politur, alles versiegeln etc....  
Man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun  

CU
Haddingur


----------



## zak0r (21. Dezember 2004)

ma n richtiges rad und nicht so ein ding was mehr gewischt als gefahren wird


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2004)

zak0r schrieb:
			
		

> ma n richtiges rad und nicht so ein ding was mehr gewischt als gefahren wird



mit dem schutzblech sieht´s aber aus, als würde es nicht von einem *richtigen mann * gefahren werden


----------



## Dominator2003 (23. Dezember 2004)

mein zukünftiges


----------



## Dominator2003 (23. Dezember 2004)

oh,hat nicht geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (23. Dezember 2004)

NEIN! kein ES7! sondern ein MR6 (2003) mit der ´falschen´ Lackierung!   

abweichend von der Serie:

Gabelschaft gekürzt, nur noch ein Spacer
Syntace VRO254 (gr.M) mit Titanschrauben
Syntace ultralite Carbon Bar 12°/630mm
Syntace moto Gripz
Shimano PD-M959 Pedale
Shimano CS-M760 Kassette
Shimano HG93 Kette
Laufräder komplett DT Swiss
Naben: 240Sdisc
Felgen: XR4.1d
Speichen: Comp 2.0/1.8
Nippel: prolock Alu 
Schwalbe Schläuche und Reifen
HAC4Plus
...ja und das Finish halt


Ich wünsch allen hier im Thread ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und n Guten Rutsch!      

Ride on!  


Gruss

Michl


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. Dezember 2004)

interessant, wie kommt's ?? selber umlackiert und aufkleber bestellt? oder wie nun??   interessierter gruss wbb


----------



## NightRacer (23. Dezember 2004)

darf ich nicht verraten


----------



## Mister P. (24. Dezember 2004)

@ NightRacer: Lack hin, Lack her, kann nur sagen, sehr geiles Bike!!!!!  
Auch die Wahl der Teile gefällt sehr. 
Was wiegt das gute Stück den??? 

Greetz


----------



## Beach90 (24. Dezember 2004)

och manno , dann würd ich mein sandstone auch sofort umlakieren lassen *g*
ich denke du hast einfach die rahmen getauscht ,durch aufpreis ,allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das mit der geometire dann noch so stimmt 
oder hast du irgentwelche geheimverträge mit canyon ?  
lg beach


----------



## NightRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

@ mister P. : durch den VRO spar ich natürlich nicht wirklich was, die Laufräder bringen 300g, so komm ich mit 2.1er Jimmy Reifen auf ca. 11,8kg (inkl. HAC4).

@all: wegen dem lack,ihr müsst nur mal meine Bildergalerie anschauen und die Untertitel genau lesen.   

Gruss

Michl


----------



## varadero (24. Dezember 2004)

@nightracer: also mir gefällt das schwarz besser!   hoffentlich hattest du nicht zu viel ärger mit dem Tausch!
aber eines fehlt dir noch: eine leichtere Sattelstütze (Thomson geht bei canyon in massen, muß doch zu einem vernünftigen preis zu bekommen sein)

@all: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch (nur mit dem hinterrad)!!!!

Varadero


----------



## NightRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

@varadero: du hast hiermit mein weihnachtsrätsel gewonnen   hehehe
was wiegt denn die thomson stütze?
die Iridium ist ja nicht gerade schwer.


Michl


----------



## varadero (24. Dezember 2004)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegt denn die thomson stütze?
> die Iridium ist ja nicht gerade schwer.



oh je, die thomson liegt zwar am dachboden oben, aber ich habe leider keine "briefwaage"!   
ich hab damals gegen die zu kurze (350) iridium getauscht (thomson 410 lang);
aber die thomson war obwohl länger doch deutlich leichter; ich weis nur nicht welche iridium ich hatte, oder gibt's von der stütze nur eine?

Varadero

PS.: ich dummer hund, gewicht kann man unter http://www.lhthomson.com finden!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Dezember 2004)

bitte keine Hersteller-Gewichtsangaben glauben - sind oft aus dem Reich der Phantasie...

Die "Wahrheit" findet ihr hier:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

(obwohl Thomson eh noch ziemlich ehrlich ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (24. Dezember 2004)

ist mir schon klar,
ich seh die herstellerangaben mehr so als richtwert.

doch ist mit der elite stütze nicht viel gespart,
weil meine iridium ultimate 350mm (aufgepasst, da gibts 
auch verschiedene) wiegt auf jeden fall 267g (handverwogen).
da sind dann vielleicht 30g gespart.
und die masterpiece ist ja bestimmt unbezahlbar.

da spar ich lieber an den rotierenden massen, das bringt mehr.
der laufradsatz zB hat mir ca.300g gebracht.
also ca. 1 für jedes gramm weniger.

wenn ich also die thomson für 30 kriegen würd,
dann würd ich sie nehmen  


Michl


----------



## Staabi (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal:





Mein 2004er ES 7, "slightly modified".

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## varadero (27. Dezember 2004)

buuuuuuu, das gilt nicht !!!
wie heißt's bei gewinnspielen immmer so schön: "mitarbeiter DER firma sind von der teilnahme ausgeschlossen" od. so ähnlich!   

nein, spaß bei seite; ich find's schön dein 2004er   (neid!!!!!)
neue federelemente würden aber meinem bike auch gut zu gesicht stehen!
lieferadresse für einen tetst gefällig?

Varadero


----------



## Coolwater (27. Dezember 2004)

hey staabi, schönes bike! der schmutz lässt es noch besser aussehen (ehrlich)


----------



## wiesi164 (27. Dezember 2004)

Mein ES 6 Modell 2003. 
Das Foto entstand direkt nach dem ich das Bike im September 2004 abgholt hatte. Deshalb noch so Sauber. 
Bis Heute habe ich aber schon eine ganze Menge dreck runtergeholt. 
Das Bike macht so richtig spass. Ich bin super zufrieden.   






Wiesi


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. Dezember 2004)

So dann hier mal mein etwas abgeändertes XC4 04






gruss wbb


----------



## NightRacer (28. Dezember 2004)

hehe...lustig,

genauso hat´s mein kumpel auch geändert.


Gruss

Michl


----------



## Beach90 (8. Januar 2005)

schickes XC 4 ... nur diese black aufkleber haben ja so ne schlechte qualität


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2005)

hier mein extra schmutziges es6 ´04, ganz leicht verändert (die Billigstütze muss noch weg). Xt03 Schaltwerk, Kurbel mit 48/36/26er Blatt, XT 11-34Ritzel, Sattel Fizik (schon kaputt), Specialized Roll-x-s.works-Reifen.

Wie man sieht ist XL doch etwas kurz im Oberrohr für mich, da ich größer als 2m bin. Da brauch ich nochne Offsetstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Gregor (9. Januar 2005)

Ja, ich will auch mal ...
... ich darf meinen 2004-er ES 7 Gr. "L" , leicht modifiziert präsentieren :




Ich bin nur auf SRAM X0 mit den Triggern X9 umgestiegen.
Der Sattel ist auch neu: Selle Italia SLK.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2005)

man gregor mit der satteltasche kannste ja echt was reissen   
..trotzdem nettes bike


----------



## Mr.Gregor (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Die Satteltasche...ich weiss schon sieht richtig sch....e aus  , ist aber am Gardasee oder auf mittel-langen Touren brauchbar ( ein Platten mitten in der Natur, weit, weit weg von der nächsten Ortschaft...  )... passiert mir nicht mehr !  
Grüsse
Gregor


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2005)

@cxfahrer:

Du hast ein 48er-Kettenblatt vorne? Shimano, oder ein anderer Hersteller? Was hat dich das gekostet und wie sind deine Erfahrungen? (würdest du bei einem Neukauf wieder auf ein größeres wechseln?)


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2005)

@cxfahrer:

Du hast ein 48er-Kettenblatt vorne? Von Shimano oder einem anderen Hersteller? Was hat dich das gekostet und wie sind deine Erfahrungen? (würdest du bei einem Neukauf wieder auf ein größeres wechseln?)

EDIT: ups, da hat mir jetzt die Datenbank einen Streich gespielt...


----------



## DMass (10. Januar 2005)

und jetzt meins...


bekommt dieses Jahr noch ein paar neue Teilchen (Laufräder usw...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (10. Januar 2005)

ne satteltasche hatte ich auch mal ne nette dran   






gruss wbb


----------



## ****uLLi***** (10. Januar 2005)

Tja eigentlich würde ich mein baby auch zur schau stellen, doch leider leider hatte jemand die idee es mir vor 2 wochen zu klauen    
P.s und das zu weihnachten


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. Januar 2005)

@ DMass, hast du etwa vorne eine Louise und hinten eine Julie drauf? was hat dich dazu bewogen?


----------



## DMass (10. Januar 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ DMass, hast du etwa vorne eine Louise und hinten eine Julie drauf? was hat dich dazu bewogen?



ja hab ich, weil die Julie nen Sturz nicht überlebt hat und die Luise leichter ist und mehr Power hat


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. Januar 2005)

DMass schrieb:
			
		

> die L*o*uise mehr Power hat



wie man sieht hast du die Julie vorne ersetzt

ich nehme mal an das du die Louise mit 160 mm  hast (ist ja so Standard) und die ist wirklich stärker als die vorne standardmäßige verbaute 180 mm Scheibe der Julie?


----------



## DMass (11. Januar 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme mal an das du die Louise mit 160 mm  hast (ist ja so Standard) und die ist wirklich stärker als die vorne standardmäßige verbaute 180 mm Scheibe der Julie?



jap, definitiv, war auch sehr positiv überrascht  

Hatte gleich nach dem anbauen ne Proberunde gedreht und nach ein paar mal bremsen wurde die immer stärker!
Bei der Julie musste mann erheblich mehr Kraft aufbringen um das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen.

Gruss DMass


----------



## bikepabzt (11. Januar 2005)

Hier mein extra-dreckiges 2004 XC5 nach dem 2004er Schlamm Marathon in Willingen: 




Und bei der Alpenueberquerung auf dem Tarscher-Pass:


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Januar 2005)

bbbäääähhhh --das ist ja wiederlich :kotz:   

gruss wbb


----------



## ow1 (11. Januar 2005)

bikepabzt schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein extra-dreckiges 2004 XC5 nach dem 2004er Schlamm Marathon in Willingen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikepabzt (11. Januar 2005)

Klar, ich hab so aehnlich ausgesehen. Aber das bike (ich natuerlich auch) war nach einer ordentlichen Dusche wieder ok, keine Angst  Trotz allem Dreck hat die Schaltung noch 1A funktioniert (vorher natuerlich der Kette ein schoenes Oelbad gegoennt) und dank Scheibenbremsen gabs bei den Downhills auch null Probleme.
Die Tage vor dem Marathon hat es schon supi geregnet, am Start auch noch, und wenn dann schon 1000 Fahrer vor dir die Strecke ordentlich "praepariert" haben, dann sieht das eben so aus. Hat aber trotz allem Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @cxfahrer:
> 
> Du hast ein 48er-Kettenblatt vorne? Von Shimano oder einem anderen Hersteller? Was hat dich das gekostet und wie sind deine Erfahrungen? (würdest du bei einem Neukauf wieder auf ein größeres wechseln?)
> 
> EDIT: ups, da hat mir jetzt die Datenbank einen Streich gespielt...


Das Kurbelset für 48 hat mich bei Beizickels ~140 Euros gekostet, das 44er Set habe ich für 110 Euros bei ibäh verkauft. Die sind nämlich komplett unterschiedlich! Aus- und Einbau ist mit Werkzeug aber easy.
Seit 92 hatte ich 46erXtr, das ich rein zufällig mal durch ein 48er ersetzte. Fand die Kombination insbesondere hier im Flachland gut (bei Rückenwind 48/11 rein und bei über 50km/h noch locker mittreten). Auch an steilen Anstiegen reicht mir 26/34 (entspricht ja ungefähr 22/30), sonst steig ich eh ab und schiebe. Ist bei dem grossen Rahmen aber v.a. eine Schönheitsfrage...


----------



## brembo (11. Januar 2005)

Das ist mein 2004er Yellowstone (Größe M).
Gewicht liegt mit den montierten Shimano PD-M324 hoffentlich noch unter 12 kg. Kanns leider nicht nachwiegen - unsere Personenwage daheim hat nur 500Gramm Schritte und da steht 12kg - also gerundet.


PS: Nicht wundern, es ist nur so sauber weil es gleich nach der "Geburt" fotografiert wurde. ;-)


----------



## NightRacer (11. Januar 2005)

@ ow1: eeeheheheeee....

...so hab ich am wochenende auch ausgesehn


----------



## Mecka-Joe (11. Januar 2005)

Hier mein Beitrag.

Baujahr 1999


----------



## Mecka-Joe (11. Januar 2005)

hier mein zweiter Beitrag.

Baujahr 2001


----------



## blackCarver (12. Januar 2005)

@brembo: oooohh ist das wunder-wunderschön  

Platze fast vor Vorfreude,noch 19 Tage


----------



## Mister P. (12. Januar 2005)

@Brembo

schickes Rad kommt mir bekannt vor.   
Also mein Yellowstone wiegt mit Hörnchen, 2x Flaschenhalter, Tacho und PD-M 515 über 12 Kilo. Hab allerdings grad den genauen Wert net im Kopf. 
Aber ich hab auch Größe L.

Greetz


----------



## ow1 (13. Januar 2005)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ ow1: eeeheheheeee....
> 
> ...so hab ich am wochenende auch ausgesehn


das war erst dieses wochenende? ihr habt da ja schon oder immer noch ne grüne wiese...
da wo ich bin liegt schnee. nicht viel aber immerhin  drum mach ich ne bikepause.
Ich fahr mein bike immer mit einem kleinen schutzblech am unterrohr. jaja, ist was für weicheier   aber dafür habe ich allzeit gute sicht...
gruss ow1


----------



## *Trailsurfer (26. Januar 2005)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Poesiealbum:
Das Canyon meiner Freundin. Custom made und 100% Non-Shimano  

Rahmen: Canyon WFX (Modell 2003)
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon SL, 105 mm FW ( 2003)
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax Disc UST (2003)
Bremsen: Magura Louise, Sonderfarbe schwarz (2003)
Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau: Race Face Prodigy (2003)
Shifter: Sram X7 Trigger (2004)
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0 SL (2002)
Umwerfer: Sram 9.0 (2000 ?)
Kette, Kassette: Sram 9.0 (2003)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (26. Januar 2005)

Cooles lackierung cooler sattel 
Auch die Teilewahl ist sehr cool.
Allerdings sieht der Vorbau der ewig über dem Rahmen sitzt sehr unstylisch aus!


----------



## *Trailsurfer (26. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Blumen,
meine Freundin ist der Meinung "form follows function" - d.h. sie sitzt lieber etwas aufrechter auf dem Rad. Und dazu mussten wir zwei grosse Spacer unter den Vorbau packen.

Bei den Laufrädern habe ich mich bei aller Freude aber vertan. Es sind natürlich die CrossROC und nicht die CrossMAX, wie zunächst behauptet.
Tschuldigung


----------



## Strider (26. Januar 2005)

ja damit hat sie natürlich auch recht. Wenn mans stylisch haben will könnte man es mit einem VRO Vorbau probieren oder so...


----------



## M!ke (27. Januar 2005)

Da ichs nicht mehr erwarten kann bis meins da ist, hier das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## blackCarver (28. Januar 2005)




----------



## phil - BB (5. Februar 2005)

Muss mal meins posten ... nicht das die Galleire untergeht ... habs heute mal fast porentief geputzt und zum Fototermin in den Garten geschickt  

Ach ja, ist n 2004er ES7 mit

Nokons
Speedhub (normale Kettenführung + Kettenspanner)
FSA Blatt
210er Scheibe
ODI Lockons
Und der Special Klickfix Lampenhalterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (5. Februar 2005)

phil - BB schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mal meins posten ... nicht das die Galleire untergeht ... *habs heute mal fast porentief geputzt * und zum Fototermin in den Garten geschickt
> 
> Ach ja, ist n 2004er ES7 mit
> 
> ...



  ich glaub auf dem dritten Bild sieht man noch a biss'l Schmutz


----------



## phil - BB (5. Februar 2005)

wozu putze ich den Hobel überhaupt ... jetzt ist er wieder dreckig ...   
Extra für die Gallerie fein rausgeputzt und gleich hat es sich wieder eingesaut ... zum Geburtstag ende Februar bekommts ne Packung Heilschlamm


----------



## Leorhard (8. Februar 2005)

Hier mein Yellowstone 04 XL    
1,90m/86kg

Es ist ein wenig verändert.


----------



## weissbierbiker (8. Februar 2005)

heisses profil


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Februar 2005)

Mein Liebling kriegt hier auch ein Platz in der Gallerie.  

Einer der letzte seiner Zunft (und vielleicht einer der beste?  ). Ein Bike von Canyon wie es heut zu Tage nicht mehr zu kriegen gibt. Der letzte Eingelenker der die Koblenzer rausschickten. Und ich muss sagen, schade, den es ist ein klasse Bike!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Februar 2005)

jaja, früher war alles besser, blablabla....


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Februar 2005)

Nein,   das wahr nicht so gemeint.

Das FX 4000 ist das letzte Modell in der Reihe der Eingelenker von Canyon, und dementsprechend der zuletzt entwickelte und eigentlich meist gebesserte. Immer zwischen Eingelenker.

Zu der bekannter Aussernandersetzung Einglenker vs. Viergelenker wahr das gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## germane41 (16. Februar 2005)

So das ist mein Bike!
Ich habe es nach meinen Vorstellungen zusammengebaut   
Rahmen: Grand Canyon Ultimate 2002
Gesamtgewicht: 10,5 kg
gruß
germane41


----------



## letoo (23. Februar 2005)

ihr habts guoat
icch muß den dreck uanemm tebbich keerrn,damit isch a hügli hoab.


mein berg ---160 nm---

letoo(mittelDE)


----------



## wime (23. Februar 2005)

letoo schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habts guoat
> icch muß den dreck uanemm tebbich keerrn,damit isch a hügli hoab.
> (mittelDE)



Hallo 
was soll das     

Sollten hier nicht schöne Bilder rein??

Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (23. Februar 2005)

Ja!! Ich seh da auch keine Bilder.....


----------



## Flo G. (1. März 2005)

Servus,

hier nun mein 05er Grand Canyon Comp (sauber).
Allerdings noch auf der Suche nach den passenden Bar-Ends.   







(Noch ein paar in meiner Gallerie)


----------



## ChrHurek (1. März 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> hier nun mein 05er Grand Canyon Comp (sauber).
> Allerdings noch auf der Suche nach den passenden Bar-Ends.


Sehr schön! Ich muß leider noch durchhalten!


----------



## Strider (1. März 2005)

bar ends -wie wärs mit ritchey wcs würde farblich gut passen.
Satteltasche und pumpe.. igitt wie hässlich


----------



## Flo G. (1. März 2005)

> Satteltasche und pumpe.. igitt wie hässlich



 

Solange ich diese Reifen draufhabe evtl. ganz nützlich


----------



## simplon (1. März 2005)

Hallo, hier mein Grand Canyon Comp 05


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. März 2005)

@simplon
was hast du da denn für ne kurbel dran?
und der kettenstrebenschutz?
dominik


----------



## simplon (1. März 2005)

Habe die Original Kurbel gegen eine LX 04 incl. Innenlager 121mm
getauscht. Die Original  " Deore " werde ich am Bike meines Sohnes 
verbauen . Im Katalog steht die Kurbel sei eine LX , in Wahrheit ist es eine Deore 05 Kurbel. Den Kettenstrebenschutz kann man als Mitglied bei 
Bikeboard.at bestellen ( www.bikeboard.at ). Sieht doch toll aus. 
Als Leihe hätte man mit dem versendeten Bike keine Grosse Freude, da 
diverse Feineinstellungen selbst durchgeführt werden müssen ( Schalltung,
Umwerfer, Bremsen ). Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden damit , da ich
technisch sehr gut damit umgehen kann.

                    Wünsche Euch allen sehr viel Freude mit Eurem neuen Bike !


----------



## Quellekatalog (1. März 2005)

@ simplon, schönes Bike

endlich wieder ein Bikerboarder im IBC   

für alle die es nicht wissen, dass Bikeboard ist ein österreichisches Fahrradforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CloseUp (1. März 2005)

@ simplon:

wusstest du bei Vertragsabschluss, dass an dem Bike eine Deore-Kurbel montiert wird? Ich meine es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass Canyon einfach andere Teile verbaut als sie im Katalog stehen, oder?   

Gruß, CloseUp


----------



## weissbierbiker (2. März 2005)

angeblich ist die verbaute kurbel baugleich mit der lx 04, nur ohne aufdruck, siehe ältere treats.

mein tipp an canyon: weniger ist manchmal mehr--bezogen auf die aufkleber auf den rahmen.  

gruss wbb


----------



## schoenw (2. März 2005)

@simplon und quellekatalog

wir sind überall  lg aus dem bikeboard
freut mich aber, dass ich auch hier jemanden finde

lg
Chris


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. März 2005)

Hallo,



> Habe die Original Kurbel gegen eine LX 04 incl. Innenlager 121mm
> getauscht. Die Original " Deore " werde ich am Bike meines Sohnes
> verbauen . Im Katalog steht die Kurbel sei eine LX , in Wahrheit ist es eine Deore 05 Kurbel.



Die Kurbel am Grand Canyon Comp ist eine FC-M540-L. Diese Kurbel wird von Shimano gruppenübergreifend angeboten und gehört, wie die Bezeichnung schon zeigt, nicht zur 510er Deore Gruppe. Sie ist identisch mit der 2004er Deore LX, lediglich Farbe und Aufkleber unterscheiden sich. Um den Kunden die Einordnung dieser Kurbel zu erleichtern haben wir diese im Katalog als LX04 bezeichnet. 

zum Vergleich:

FC M572 (Deore LX 2004):





FC M540-L (am Grand Canyon Comp)





Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (2. März 2005)

simplon schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Original Kurbel gegen eine LX 04 incl. Innenlager 121mm
> getauscht.



  

was so ein aufkleber auf der kurbel doch für nen unterschied machen kann  

ist das innenlager wenigstens ein anderes?

gruß
fone


----------



## schappi (2. März 2005)

Ich bin überrascht wieviele Poser es selbst im Canyon Forum gibt (bei Specialized hätte ich es erwartet).
es schein für viele Leute wichtig zu sein das ein XT oder wenigstens ein LX auf den Parts steht.

In einem anderen Thread wollte jemand das SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk am XC9 sofort rauswerfen und gegen ein XT austauschen.

Das zeugt von echtem Expertentum. Vor der Eisdiele machen sich XT Teile ja auch viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (2. März 2005)

Das XC9 hätte ein X0, Tausch also X0 gegen XTR. Ob das bescheuert ist ist eine Frage der Sichtweise. Die Probleme mit klappern sind bekannt. Solange es aber Leute gibt, die aus Gewichtsgründen die Ganganzeige abmontieren (  ), sind die paar Gramm bei der XTR gegen X0 (inkl. Hebel so ca 60?) sicher interessant. Außerdem sind auch die XTR Hebel ganz nett. Zum Posen jedenfalls ist ein X0 deutlich besser geeignet als ein XTR, deshalb ist es ja wohl eher umgekehrt, also das sich die Poser SRAM dranschrauben.


----------



## schappi (2. März 2005)

der Bekanntheitsgrad von Shimano XT und XTR is doch deutlich höher als von SRAM.
Wer ausser einigen Experten kennt schon SRAM?
Zum posen muss man Sachen nehmen die alle gut kennen und bewundern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. März 2005)

Sowohl XTR als auch X.0 sind reine Poser-Gruppen -- Funktionsvorteil zu XT/X.9 ist _praktisch _nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Compagnon (2. März 2005)

@Schappi
OK das stimmt. SRAM ist weniger eisdielengeeignet. Dafür macht es sich aber besser auf dem Hüttenparkplatz.


----------



## varadero (2. März 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl XTR als auch X.0 sind reine Poser-Gruppen



sorry, bei mir war xtr schon drauf; muß ich jetzt auf xt umrüsten??   

varadero

edit: sogar 3(4)mal!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. März 2005)

Na, in dem Fall erlaub' ich's dir...


----------



## Augus1328 (2. März 2005)

Leute, diskutiert sowas doch wo anders u. nicht in der Gallerie   
Ich will hier Bikes sehen u. keine Blablabla Diskussion   

Nix für ungut Gruss
Oli


----------



## varadero (2. März 2005)

sorry


----------



## schappi (2. März 2005)

das ist mal ein schönes Photo!
Am besten ist der Hintergrund, das beweist artgerechte Haltung.

hast Du noch mehr?


----------



## varadero (2. März 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mal ein schönes Photo!
> Am besten ist der Hintergrund, das beweist artgerechte Haltung.


Danke!
zu sehen ist hinter meinem bike die Oberhütte auf dem Oberhüttensattel in mitten der hohen Tauern.

und das ist in die andere richtung der Oberhüttensee (alles so auf ca. 1900m)









			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du noch mehr?



eh kloa!!
ein paar hier, od. hier und viele weitere zu hause!

varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. März 2005)

@varadero

Ich bin begeistert!

Ich war früher häufig in Berchtesgaden zum Schifahren.

Ich bin am Überlegen diesen Sommer mirt dem neuen ES6 für eine Woche ins Salzburger Land zu fahren um mal richtige Touren (ich habe hier ja nur 400hm am Stück) zu machen.
Kannst Du mich dann dazu beraten?
wie ich auf den Photos gesehen habe fahren wir auch beide in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## jones (3. März 2005)

so, dann stell ich meins auch mal rein. 
foto stammt vom sept. 04 - mit "herbst/winterreifen"  

momentan wird aber kräftig umgebaut - XT fliegt raus - Marta SL und Sram X0 kommen ran - ich bring dann nochmal ein Bild, wenn´s fertig ist

@schappi
oh nein - ich verbaue ja POSER-Parts    






ach ja und weniger aufkleber hat´s mittlerweile auch


----------



## deerk (6. März 2005)

is ja doch ein bisschen CC lastig hier   

deshalb hier mal mein "Enduro"


----------



## Jubs (7. März 2005)

Wollte auch mal ein älteres Canyon einstellen.
Erstzulassung 2000
XT/XTR   
Ich hoffe ich kann im April den Nachfolger zeigen.


----------



## ow1 (10. März 2005)

Hier noch was um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
Das war im Hitzesommer 03. Schwitz!!!


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2005)

Winter 2005


----------



## varadero (10. März 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Winter 2005



Winter?!? Wo?

also bei mir sieht es momentan vor der Türe so aus:





od. auf den Bergen rund herum so:





weshalb ich auch nicht richtig zum biken komme!!!   

varadero

edit: schönes bike hast du da!!!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (11. März 2005)

Tja an (Mountain)biken ist auch hier,auf der Dolomiten Südseite noch nicht zu denken.gruss aus dem Friaul!


----------



## wime (11. März 2005)

So sah es gestern  auf dem Lauberhorn im Berner Oberland aus.
Habe das Bike mit den Schiern vertauscht.




Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jubs (11. März 2005)

Halli hallo hallöchen,
stellt doch solche Bilder lieber in das Wartezimmer  .
Wir wollten hier doch lieber Bikes sehen


----------



## wime (12. März 2005)

Jubs schrieb:
			
		

> Halli hallo hallöchen,
> stellt doch solche Bilder lieber in das Wartezimmer  .
> Wir wollten hier doch lieber Bikes sehen


Hi 
Du hast recht. Dieses Bild habe ich am falschen Ort reingestellt.  
Nächsten Sommer liefere ich dann eins vom Lauberhorn mit Bike.   
Hier erst mal das FX 3000 meines Jungen aus dem letztjährigen Sparbuch.







Willy


----------



## Mathok (12. März 2005)

@130 DERK
naja das enduro scheint ja nicht aus der es serie zu stammen, wohl eher bm .
überlege mir auch gerade welches es wohl werden soll. 
die es serie würde mir momentan schon reichen, jedoch denke ich, dass ich in einem jahr oder so dann schon wieder mehr will  - und das bm sl sagt mir einfach nicht zu - irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes.
kannst du mir vielleicht mal einen kurzen erfahrungsbericht geben wie sich das bike uphill oder bei längeren touren verhält - noch fahrbahr oder sehr stressig?


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (17. März 2005)

Moinsen,

hier nun mein Schnucki, leider kommt es auf den Bildern nicht so richtig rüber, in echt siehts noch besser aus. Ist ein RedRock aus 2001 und wurde gerade gepulvert und neu aufgebaut. Nix mehr original außer der CaneCreek Steuersatz. Gewicht noch ganz knapp über 10 kg, es werden aber noch 2-3 Dinge verändert dann isses unter 10kg.









Solong FF


----------



## ow1 (17. März 2005)

@feuchtefurunkel
Gratuliere   Cooles Bike


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (17. März 2005)

@ ow1, danke für die Blumen,
hier noch mal eben draußen aufgenommen, ich glaub die sind besser.
Bin eben schon mal um Block gedüst, ist das ein Unterschied zu vorher, jeil !   











Tschau FF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (17. März 2005)

@feuchteforunkel

dein forumsname - na ja; zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig

aber dein neues/altes bike sieht echt super aus!!!!!!!!!!
das rot der griffe ist vielleicht nitcht so der bringer, aber der rest begeistert wirklich!!
traumhafte rahmenfarbe!!!!!!!!!!

varadero


----------



## NightRacer (17. März 2005)

...ich sag nur:

coole Heizerfeile


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (17. März 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> @feuchteforunkel
> 
> dein forumsname - na ja; zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig
> 
> ...



Hiho Varadero,

ich hab aber keene feuchten Furunkel... nur trockene     

Die Rahmenfarbe kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so richtig rüber, ich finds auch cool, wollte mal etwas was noch keiner hat. Die Griffe sind nur ne Ü.-gangslösung da dort noch schöne Barends rankommen, die neuen Griffe werden grau oder schwarz, mal sehen. Die Motos von Syntace sind auch nicht gerade bequem. Eventuell lass ich auch noch die Gabel in weiß lacken, aber jetzt wollt ich mal wieder biken.

schöne Grüße, und happy Trails !
fF


----------



## Colnago54 (19. März 2005)

hier ist mein Canyon MR8 mod. 04, die Fotos sind nicht gerade vor einer Hammer Lokation gemacht worden aber es kommt ja auch auf's Bike an.


----------



## Flo G. (20. März 2005)

Bild nach Entjungferungsfahrt:


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (21. März 2005)

*DANKE CANYON !*


----------



## NightRacer (21. März 2005)

...erstmal die Speichenreflektoren abreissen!!


----------



## xysiu33 (21. März 2005)

> ...erstmal die Speichenreflektoren abreissen!!



dann gleich den Reflektor unter dem Rücklicht   

Gruß


----------



## NightRacer (21. März 2005)

...dann noch Front/Rücklicht, und die Schutzbleche und schon ist n kilo gespart,....günstigeres gewichtstuning gibts nicht


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (21. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> dann gleich den Reflektor unter dem Rücklicht
> 
> Gruß


Später, jetzt will ich nur fahren egal ob dunkel oder regen, und dafür brauche ich sie noch!
Ausserdem ist es immer gut eine Signatur hinterzulassen:
"Hey man? Wer war der Typ der uns bei der Steigung mit 20 überholt hat?
- Ich weiss nicht Dude! ich habe nur einen Reflektor gesehen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (21. März 2005)

@flo... da gibts schöne radios die man am lenker befestigen kann und auch ein paar rückspiegel würden die sicherheit auch noch enorm verbessern.


----------



## nismo2002 (22. März 2005)

Laßt mal Jungs...nichts gegen MITTAGSSONNE-SCHÖNWETTER-BIKEN, aber wer im Dunkeln biked, der *MUSS* gesehen werden!

Also ...  *SAFETY FIRST !!* ...dann der look  

Und wer schon mal selber Wäsche gewaschen hat _(dabei macht das meiste eh die Waschmaschine)_,  der ist über diese SKS froh! Die schützen und sehen gut aus...deshalb kommen die bei mir auch dran!

@wbb:

Guter Tip mit dem Radio, aber ich glaub mit den Batterien übersteigt man dann das zulässige Gesamtgewicht für Equipment am Lenker...Schade, oder?


----------



## Cigarman (22. März 2005)

Mein "neues" XC4 aus 2004 bei der ersten Ausfahrt.  




​
LG CB


----------



## NightRacer (22. März 2005)

@nismo:

...war auch mehr als witz gemeint!
schau mal auf mein nick, was glaubst wie ich darauf komm?
Ich bin sozusagen der Oberlampenmeister  

...aber die Speichenreflektoren müssen nun wirklich nicht sein...  

greetz


----------



## weissbierbiker (22. März 2005)

Neue 210er louise  umbau auf fr







gruss wbb


----------



## IceCube (22. März 2005)

So schön das XC4'04 auch ist, diese zweifarbige Gestaltung stört irgendwie den Gesamteindruck. Ganz in blau wäre nett gewesen.


----------



## nismo2002 (22. März 2005)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @nismo:
> 
> ...war auch mehr als witz gemeint!
> schau mal auf mein nick, was glaubst wie ich darauf komm?
> ...


Hi Oberlampenmeister!   

Beim frühreren Lesen deines Nicks ist mir die Bedeutung nicht so klar gewesen...aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest, was du meinst.   
Ist aber schön zu hören, daß es noch vernünftige Leutz gibt. _(Leider hab ich nicht gleich kapiert, daß es ein Witz sein sollte   )_

Das man die Dinger auf einem Rennen nicht braucht ist mir schon klar...alles Rennbalast...   

Bin halt ziemlich sauer auf die vielen Radfahrer, die in der Dämmerung bzw. nachts ohne Lampe oder Reflektoren rumfahren. Das ist sowas von bescheuert!! Als Autofahrer sieht man den Biker so spät, daß man ihn nur über'n Haufen fahren kann, wenn der Biker nicht selbst aufpaßt.
Extrem sauer bin ich dabei auf die "volljährigen" (weil erwachsen kann man das nicht nennen!), von denen fast alle selbst einen Führerschein haben.

Also nochmal sorry, aber bei allem Spaß mußte ich das loswerden, nicht das jemand die Dinger runtermacht um vor der Eisdiele keine dummen Kommentare zu bekommen und dann abends auf halben Heimweg vom Krankenwagen/ Leichenwagen abgeholt wird (...denn den Job als "post-mortem-Kühlerfigur" gibt es nur bei Jaguar oder RR und die Chance von denen umgefahren zu werden ist recht gering  )

Anmerkung:
Die Speichenreflektoren sehen zwar nicht so toll aus, aber durch die rotierende Bewegung sieht man das Fahrrad besonders gut. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Reflaktoren an den Pedalen und man ist dann schonmal gut von vorn/hinten und der Seite abgesichert (...wenn man keine Klickis hat oder von der Eisdiele kommt  )

Ähnlich ist es auch mit dem LED Rücklicht: Blinkend fällt es einem deutlich besser auf!! Also alle schön _blink-blink_!

So nochmal   ...und...nur die Besten sterben jung!

_Der Kreisabschnittsbevollmächtigte_...


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. März 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Oberlampenmeister!
> 
> Beim frühreren Lesen deines Nicks ist mir die Bedeutung nicht so klar gewesen...aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest, was du meinst.
> Ist aber schön zu hören, daß es noch vernünftige Leutz gibt. _(Leider hab ich nicht gleich kapiert, daß es ein Witz sein sollte   )_
> ...






aber da liegt gerade der unetrschied , die eine kaufen ein fahrrad die anderen ein sportgerät---und style ist wer es verstanden hat...


----------



## Compagnon (23. März 2005)

Also Reflektoren find ich auch das Allerletzte. Außer natürlich man ist viel Abends unterwegs, z.B. vom Biergarten nach Hause  Vor allem dann total überflüssig, wenn man sowieso ne Lampe dran hat. Die Batterie in der Rück LED hält sowieso sehr lang, daß sie jemals ausfällt (wenn man gelegentlich die Batterien wechselt) ist total unwahrscheinlich. Anders siehts aus bei der Frontlampe (die ist mir unterwegs selber schon zweimal verreckt), da hilft aber auch kein Reflektor.
Ziemlich sinnvoll find ich allerdings die Schutzbleche. Die bringen nämlich wirklich was und man macht sie ja nur dran wenn man sie braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlytrek (24. März 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Also Reflektoren find ich auch das Allerletzte. Außer natürlich man ist viel Abends unterwegs, z.B. vom Biergarten nach Hause  Vor allem dann total überflüssig, wenn man sowieso ne Lampe dran hat. Die Batterie in der Rück LED hält sowieso sehr lang, daß sie jemals ausfällt (wenn man gelegentlich die Batterien wechselt) ist total unwahrscheinlich. Anders siehts aus bei der Frontlampe (die ist mir unterwegs selber schon zweimal verreckt), da hilft aber auch kein Reflektor.
> Ziemlich sinnvoll find ich allerdings die Schutzbleche. Die bringen nämlich wirklich was und man macht sie ja nur dran wenn man sie braucht




so richtig ahnung hast du nicht oder?
was nützt dir dein rücklicht, wenn ein auto von der seite kommt?
der vordere rückstrahler läßt dich bei ausfall der lampe nichts sehen, aber man sieht dich.
und super das argument mit den schutzblechen, besser nur halb nass nach hause gekommen, das hat was gebracht, außer du wurdest über den haufen gefahren, weil dich bei schlechter sicht einer übersehen hat.

@wbb
sicher kauft der eine sein rad für den sport, der andere zum cityfahren. aber wenn als sportgerät, dann auch dort einsetzen wo es hingehört. im öffentlichen verkehrsraum hat das teil bei schlechter sicht nichts zu suchen.

es geht nicht nur darum, dass die autofahrer sauer sind. hat sich von euch schon mal einer gedanken gemacht wie ein mensch sich fühlt der einen anderen schwer verletzt oder getötet hat? auch wenn er keine schuld hat da der biker bei dunkelheit und regen ohne licht und reflektoren auf der straße unterwegs war?

nicht immer nur an sich denken

onlytrek


----------



## wime (24. März 2005)

Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Wo sind die Bilder?????????????????????????????


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. März 2005)

> es geht nicht nur darum, dass die autofahrer sauer sind. hat sich von euch schon mal einer gedanken gemacht wie ein mensch sich fühlt der einen anderen schwer verletzt oder getötet hat? auch wenn er keine schuld hat da der biker bei dunkelheit und regen ohne licht und reflektoren auf der straße unterwegs war?
> 
> nicht immer nur an sich denken
> 
> onlytrek



wirklich rührend  

gruss wbb


----------



## onlytrek (24. März 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich rührend
> 
> gruss wbb



ich habe schon viel von dir gelesen. bin nur erstaunt, dass du nun schon tagsüber solch geisitg gehaltvolle kommentare abgibst. ist man sonst nur nach mitternacht gewohnt. 

onlytrek


----------



## Compagnon (24. März 2005)

onlytrek schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer nur an sich denken


Klar, wenn ich über den Haufen gefahren werde mache ich mir erst mal Sorgen um den Autofahrer  Das klingt als wenn du schon mal so was erlebt hast, wenn ja dann tut es mir leid. Wie du aber schon festgestellt hast bringen Reflektoren nur dann was, wenn der Fahrer von der Seite kommt, praktisch ausschließlich auf einer Kreuzung der Fall. Im Dunkeln sollte man aber als Biker immer wachsam bleiben und speziell an Kreuzungen nicht auf sein Vorfahrtsrecht usw. bestehen. Genau das tu ich. Deswegen sind Reflektoren das Allerletzte.
Viel schlimmer finde ich da schon die Autofahrer die meinen sie müßten besonders knapp und besonders schnell an einem biker vorbeifahren, vor allem dann wenn *kein * Gegenverkehr ist. Hier wäre ich mal für regelmäßige Videoüberwachung an stark von Bikern befahrenen Strecken und massive Maßnahmen gegen die Autofahrer. Das ist tlw. echt verrückt.
Und natürlich meine speziellen Freunde, die Motorradfahrer. Ich bin mal am späten Nachmittag den Jaufenpaß hochgefahren. Wenn die dann an einem mit weniger als 1m Abstand mit sagen wir mal 160km/h an einem vorbeifahren kriegt man echt Aggressionen  Hier sollte man echt viel mehr machen, ich fahre selbst sehr viel Auto, aber die Abstandsregel wird ausschließlich dann geprüft, wenn man einen Unfall untersucht. Ansonsten interessiert das kein Schwein.


----------



## CLang (24. März 2005)

an einem sportbike sind reflektoren echt hässlich! darum hab ich sie auch weggemacht noch bevor ich den lenker angeschraubt habe...
mit meinem kleinen sigma rücklicht, das auch zur seite leuchtet glaube ich völlig ausreichend ausgstattet zu sein. ich komme ja höchstens in die dämmerung, nicht in die schwärzeste nacht!

mfg christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (24. März 2005)

Katzengezanke nicht hier doch. Das Thema ist außerdem "geklebt". Lassen wir wenigstens dieses sauber nur für die Galerie


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sind Reflektoren das Allerletzte.



Nein, nicht _deswegen_...

Reflektoren sind nur dann "das Allerletzte", wenn man so kindisch ist zu glauben, mit Reflektoren wäre man weniger "hart" oder weniger "cool", etc...

(Apropos cool: rauchst du?)  

Versteh mich nicht falsch - auch ich finde große gelbe Reflektoren nicht sonderlich schön und gebe mir deshalb (bei Tag kaum sichtbare) Speichenröhrchen rauf,
aber Reflektoren grundsätzlich zu verdammen ist ziemlich lächerlich...

(an die Wahrer der Forums-Etikette: das Offtopic-schreiben tut mir leid...  )


----------



## Christian_74 (24. März 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> (an die Wahrer der Forums-Etikette: das Offtopic-schreiben tut mir leid...  )



Manchmal kann man es sich nicht verkneifen. Kenn ich auch  .


----------



## wime (24. März 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Wo bist du???? Du doch was. Das ist doch nicht das Thema.

Biiillldddeeerrr


----------



## Compagnon (24. März 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> (Apropos cool: rauchst du?)


Klar, hab sogar einen Aschenbecher am Lenker montiert. Und was ich in meine Trinkflasche fülle kannst du dir ja denken


----------



## weissbierbiker (25. März 2005)

Closed


----------



## NightRacer (25. März 2005)

oh Gott! ...was hab ich nur getan, nur wegen meiner blöden bemerkung wegen der Reflektoren ist der ganze Thread kaputt  

...also ich zeig nochmal wie das geht,...BILDER sehen ungefähr soo aus --->


----------



## nismo2002 (25. März 2005)

@ NightRacer
  ...das machst du richtig!! Ohne Sattel spart man auch nochmal ein Kilo...


----------



## NightRacer (25. März 2005)

naja:

Stütze  Iridium ultimate: 267g
Sattel  Selle Italia SLR XP: 162g

macht macht 429 gramm,

...aber der grund war n anderer:

Sattelgestellbruch!...scheiss Leichtbau halt!


----------



## Single-Trail (28. März 2005)

ich will auch ein canyon die rahmnen sehen top aus und sind technich auch super 

fahre jetzt noch nen baumarkt bomber 

ich will mir aber bal ein Canyon hardtrail zusammen klöppeln 

axo was ich fragen wollte viele von euch fahren die manitou black

wie is die so is die ihre 250 wert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (28. März 2005)

Hi,






 größeres Bild in meiner Gallerie

mein neues Grand Canyon Pro Hardtail, das ich zusätzlich zum ES 7 (und meinen diversen Oldtimern) aufgebaut habe. Auf der ersten Tour fiel mir nur eine Vokabel zu dem Bike ein: schnell. Die 2,25er Racing Ralph sind bei Nässe besser als befürchtet, aber natürlich nicht mit den Alberts auf dem Singlespeed oder dem Vertical Pro zu vergleichen. Dafür aber ein Top-Reifen bei trockenem oder halbwegs trockenem Untergrund.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Marco A. (28. März 2005)

Hallo
Hier mein ex ES 6 von 2002,habe es vor ein paar Wochen verkauft.   




Hoffentlich kommt das neue ES 6 bald!


----------



## jones (2. April 2005)

So, jetzt ist es endlich mal soweit, dass ich Bilder bringen kann.

Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die Nokonzüge. Aber sonst soweit erstmal fertig.
Nächste Schritte sind der Syntace Duraflite und wenn ich dann mal wieder bischen Geld zusammen hab, dann hoff ich, dass Canyon für nächstes Jahr nen super Carbon-Rahmen rausbringt.   








mehr Bilder gibt´s in meiner Gallerie


----------



## adrenalinmachin (4. April 2005)

Hallo Leute

Hab endlich auch mal ein paar Pics gemacht.
- Die Psylo habe ich zugunsten einer Z1 getauscht (ETA ist g**l   ).
- Sattel (Flite) habe ich vom alten Bike übernommen (passt besser zu meinem A****h).
- Die Shimano XT Bremsen habe ich gegen Hayes getauscht, weil mir der harte Druckpunkt besser liegt.
- Das Beste ist aber die Rohloff   , ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr was Wartung heisst.  
- Die XTR Kurbeln habe ich ersetzt durch Saints (Kettenlinie passt so genau aufs 13 Ritzel hinten)
- Ach ja, die hintere Scheibe habe ich im Zuge des Rohloff-Umbaus gleich auch noch durch eine grössere ersetzt.
- Jetzt muss nur noch der zermlamte XTR-Umwerfer (war in der Prä-Rohloff-Ära passiert) durch eine Rohloff-Kettenführung ersetzt werden.
Einziger Nachteil: Das ganze Bike wiegt nun inkl. Pedale ca 16kg   


AdrenalinMachine


----------



## Trailbanger66 (4. April 2005)

Hier ist meins! Bin 198cm groß, daher die Zirkus-Sattelstütze.....
Cheers
Tom


----------



## nismo2002 (4. April 2005)

@ adrenalinmachin:

Wat'n das für'n komischer Baum da, an dem dein Rad'l gelehnt ist???    
Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!!!


----------



## phil - BB (4. April 2005)

Palme?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. April 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat'n das für'n komischer Baum da, an dem dein Rad'l gelehnt ist???




Steht in der Nähe von Tschernobyl -- Mutation aus Baum u. Osterei....


----------



## jones (5. April 2005)

Trailbanger66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins! Bin 198cm groß, daher die Zirkus-Sattelstütze.....
> Cheers
> Tom



Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn du da drauf sitzt?

Wie Riese auf´m Dreirad oder?   

bitte nicht perönlich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalinmachin (6. April 2005)

@ all: Traraaaaa phil - BB hat soeben eine Waschmaschine gewonnen.    

War über Ostern im sonnigen Tessin (Ätsch)   

Greetz AdrenalinMachine


----------



## Trailbanger66 (6. April 2005)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn du da drauf sitzt?
> 
> Wie Riese auf´m Dreirad oder?
> 
> bitte nicht perönlich nehmen



Flotter Spruch....  
Ist aber schon o.k., das passt so!


----------



## phil - BB (6. April 2005)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Traraaaaa phil - BB hat soeben eine Waschmaschine gewonnen.
> 
> War über Ostern im sonnigen Tessin (Ätsch)
> 
> Greetz AdrenalinMachine



Juhu


----------



## g'sengteSau (7. April 2005)

mein ES5 von '04


----------



## phil muc (11. April 2005)

Servus, 

mal a kurze Frage an den *Weissbierbiker*!

Möchte bei meinem XC4 2004 den Iridium Vorbau gegen den fetten Syntace VRO tauschen und habe gesehen, dass dein XC4 schon mit diesem bestückt ist.

Welche Vorbaugröße (+Winkel) und welchen Lenker fährst du?

Der Grund weshalb ich tausche ist, das mein Bike einen 18,5er Rahmen hat und mir bei einer Schrittlänge von 90 und dementsprechender Sattel/Lenkerüberhöhung die Sitzposition zu tief ist. 

Danke!!!

Gruss

Phil


----------



## ChrHurek (11. April 2005)

phil muc schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> mal a kurze Frage an den *Weissbierbiker*!
> 
> ...


Was soll das in der Gallerie. Schreib ihm doch ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. April 2005)

Meine Canyons: (alle Specs jeweils beim Link)
1. Nov 2001 kaufte ich ein FX 5000 Mod 01, das hielt 1600 km (Rahmenbruch an der Schweißnaht Übergang Oberrohr/Sitzrohr, Kommentar Canyon: "die brechen an der Stelle schon mal, haben wir verstärkt...")
http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Technik/TA-Rad_2002/ta-rad_2002.html

2. Nerve 5 Mod. 02 mit der Ausstattung vom FX (wurde ummontiert, Gabel, Umwerfer, Bremssattel vorne und Sattelstütze mussten getauscht werden) das hielt 4700 km, wieder Riss des Materials neben der Schweißnaht, diesmal am Drehpunkt der Umlenkwippe. Kommetar Canyon: "das ist das erste, an dem ein solcher Rahmenbruch aufgetaucht ist!" - hier im Forum habe ich aber schon mindestens ein weiteres Rekla-Modell wie mein jetziges gesehen...)
http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Technik/TA-Rad_2004/ta-rad_2004.html

3. und aktuell: Nerve Rahmen Mod. 03 mit ES7-Lackierung 04 (Sondermodell für Rahmenreklamationen), fast alles ist nicht mehr original, Rad hat jetzt seit erstem Canyon (Nov 2001) ca. 9000 km Gelände auf dem Buckel. Extrapoliere ich die Haltbarkeitszuwächse müsste der Rahmen mich noch eine ganze Zeit lang begleiten 
http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Technik/TA-Rad_2005/ta-rad_2005.html


----------



## zaf (17. April 2005)

Mein Canyon Roadlite Pro
bestellt mitte februar 
abgeholt ende märz


----------



## Gunnar (17. April 2005)




----------



## Spurti (18. April 2005)

@ zaf

Hi Du   

hab gelesen dass du dir nen road lite pro von canyon bestellt hast. hab auch das pic im mtb-forum gesehn.
auf deinem foto siehts geiler aus als auffer canyon-hp!

hab mir dasselbe rad bestellt und heut die auftragsbestätigung bekommen.

welche rahmengröße und vorbaulänge hastn du da bei welcher fahrweise eher sportlich oder bequem?
und wie groß bist du, schrittlänge etc?? wenn das nicht zu intim ist ..

will mich nur vergewissern, dass die von canyon berechneten maße auch stimmen.
bin 173cm hoch, schritt von 79 arme von 64cm länge. fahre gern sportlich.
canyon hat mir nen 54er rahmen vorgeschlagen und nen 120mm vorbau, was ich für nen bissl zu lang empfinde. hab den ne mail geschickt, dass sie mir nen 100mm vorbau ranhaun solln.

hab mein rad übrigens am 10.04. bestellt, auftragsbestätigung ist heut (18.04) gekomm und montagetermin soll morgen sein.   

bist du zufrieden mit dem rad?
wie fährt sich denn das gut stück?
hast du schon irgendwelche defekte gehabt?

gruß ausm hohen norden spurtie


----------



## ChrHurek (23. April 2005)

So die Bilder noch in die Gallerie!











es sind noch ein zwei in meinem Album.


----------



## gandhi (24. April 2005)

hi,
Ja, ich bekenne:   
Schutzblechfahrer und Ersatzteilfetischist zu sein!


----------



## Beppe (24. April 2005)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> so, dann stell ich meins auch mal rein.
> foto stammt vom sept. 04 - mit "herbst/winterreifen"
> 
> momentan wird aber kräftig umgebaut - XT fliegt raus - Marta SL und Sram X0 kommen ran - ich bring dann nochmal ein Bild, wenn´s fertig ist
> ...




Michelin Sticker und Schwalbe montiert!


----------



## jones (25. April 2005)

@ Don Pino

also:
1. ist das ein altes Bild
2. als das Bild gemacht wurde bis dorthin fast nur auf Michelin         unterwegs, also hat es damals gepasst
3. ist der kleber inzwischen ab ( schon seit über nem halben Jahr) - siehe neues Bild in der Gallerie hier

so und jetzt zeig du auch mal dein bike her !


----------



## Spurti (26. April 2005)

jepp meins is grad gekomm ;D geilo   
 
is aber RR (road lite pro) kein Mtb

bis heu abend


----------



## ow1 (26. April 2005)

@spurti
Haben die RR auch Speichen Reflektoren dran oder werden hier nur die MTB Fahrer bevormundet?  

Stell doch mal ein Bild rein 

Gruss ow1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spurti (26. April 2005)

NA    gut geraten

Speichenreflektoren? was'n dat? *g* .. hat Canyon mitgeschickt, hät ich ja net gedacht... wozu soll man die den brauchen?


bild ,,, heut nach dem ersten ritt im keller geschossen
emm wie mach ichn das hier rein? -.- *ranhäng*

sattel is für mein po bissl zu hart


----------



## Mecka-Joe (27. April 2005)

He Mann sieht echt geil aus  dein Renner.
Viel Spass.

Gruß aus dem Schwobenländle

von Mecka-Joe


----------



## Scenatic (1. Mai 2005)

Hier noch Bilderchen von meinem FX 4000 Modell 2004


----------



## Kette-links (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo, und einen schönen 1. Mai an Alle      ,
so dann vom Wartezimmer in die Gallerie      .
Ich kann einfach nur sagen : Danke Lutz für dieses tolle Bike
  . 
In Bezug auf Fahrkomfort in Verbindung mit der Fahrdynamik absolut traumhaft. D.h. nur 50 psi in der SPV Kammer (minimales Wippen nur im Wiegetritt ) mit ca. 85 psi in der Hauptkammer ( 77 kg mit ca. 25% Sag). Im Vergleich zu meinem Cube ( Top Fully !! Eingelenker mit SPV ) kein Vergleich ( 100 psi SPV bei 95 psi Hauptkammer, dadurch leider sehr hart ). 
Sowohl vorallem bei schnellen Downhills super Federkomfort als auch beim Uphill mit top Traktion ,einfach klasse. 
Einzig bei verwinkelten Trails stößt mein li. Knie während der Tretbewegung ab und zu an der seitlichen mittleren Bremsbefestigungsöse am Oberrohr an. Nicht schlimm aber es '' ratzt '' einfach. ( Ja, ja , dann fahr doch nicht so , oder verbesser Deine Technik      )
Werde am kommenden Donnerstag unsere  Marthonhausstrecke mal in Angriff nehmen (Geheimtipp      . 

Bank 1 Saar Marathon


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Scenatic,

echt heißes Gerät.  
Reicht der Ventilator aus um es vor Überhitzung zu schützen? 

Grüßli Joe


----------



## Compagnon (3. Mai 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig bei verwinkelten Trails stößt mein li. Knie während der Tretbewegung ab und zu an der seitlichen mittleren Bremsbefestigungsöse am Oberrohr an. [/URL]


Das ist echt nervig, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Speziell wenn's mal schnell gehen muß und man nicht sauber fährt...


----------



## ChrHurek (3. Mai 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig bei verwinkelten Trails stößt mein li. Knie während der Tretbewegung ab und zu an der seitlichen mittleren Bremsbefestigungsöse am Oberrohr an. Nicht schlimm aber es '' ratzt '' einfach....



hihihi....hab ich auch gemerkt


----------



## Coolwater (3. Mai 2005)

ha, ist ja geil, ioch hab mir bei meinem xc5 auch schon ne schramme an der gleichen stelle geholt

greez, coolwater


----------



## nismo2002 (3. Mai 2005)

Das wird das geheime Erkennungszeichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CruizinKev (7. Mai 2005)

...meins:


----------



## scf2008 (8. Mai 2005)

Liegt die Sattelstütze auf dem Dämpfer auf? oO


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Mai 2005)

So nun nochmal mein ES von 2004 heute morgen im Hasperbach bei sehr bescheidennen Wetter.


----------



## CruizinKev (8. Mai 2005)

scf2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt die Sattelstütze auf dem Dämpfer auf? oO


nee nee, sieht nur so aus  ..werde aber trozdem noch die stütze etwas kürzen untenrum


----------



## Alkaloid (8. Mai 2005)

Hier zwei Bilder von meinem eine Woche jungen 2005er XC4 Grösse L:









Gegenüber dem Auslieferungszustand wurde der Sattel getauscht (Selle Italia MaxFlite GelFlow) sowie Pedale (Shimano PD-M520), Flaschenhalter und Klingel angebaut.
In meinem Fotoalbum gibt es noch mehr Bilder vom Bike.


----------



## wime (10. Mai 2005)

Auch ich stelle hier mal 2 Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt meines XC8 ins Album









Es ist ein super Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (10. Mai 2005)

Habe es 2mal geschickt

Willy


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Mai 2005)

@Alkaloid:

 ...für's Bike!
 ...für die Klingel!
 ...für den weissen Flaschenhalter! _(passt gut!)_


----------



## Alkaloid (11. Mai 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alkaloid:
> ...für's Bike!
> ...für die Klingel!
> ...für den weissen Flaschenhalter! _(passt gut!)_


Danke für die Blumen. Das Bike ist wirklich genial!   Hoffe, du kriegst dein XC3 auch bald. Die Klingel ist zwar in der Schweiz Vorschrift, habe sie aber vor allem montiert um Wanderer zu erschr...ääh auf mich aufmerksam zu machen.   Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht weiss, sondern matt silber wie das Bike, passt also trotzdem gut.


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Mai 2005)

gestern soll es nach 6 (!) Tagen endlich in Schweden angekommen sein...heut' oder morgen soll die Auslieferung sein **freu** 
_(...und am Freitag Nachmittag fahre ich nach "Good Old Germany" - Pfingsten ohne Bike   )_


----------



## Dominator2003 (11. Mai 2005)

das bild was ich von meinem mike gemacht habe ist leider zu groß.wie bekomm ich es kleiner?
naja,für alle die es kennen: Ein nagelneues Canyon Nerve XC5
tolles teil,fährt ganz super!!!


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Mai 2005)

> das bild was ich von meinem mike gemacht habe ist leider zu groß.wie bekomm ich es kleiner?
> naja,für alle die es kennen: Ein nagelneues Canyon Nerve XC5
> tolles teil,fährt ganz super!!!



keine ahnung wie du deinen "mike" kleiner bekommst?? vieleicht mit kaltem wasser


----------



## DonSven (11. Mai 2005)

Dominator2003 schrieb:
			
		

> das bild was ich von meinem mike gemacht habe ist leider zu groß.wie bekomm ich es kleiner?
> naja,für alle die es kennen: Ein nagelneues Canyon Nerve XC5
> tolles teil,fährt ganz super!!!



  stört so ein zu großer "mike" nicht beim radfahren??  
gruß
wartender auf sein yellowstone


----------



## ChrHurek (12. Mai 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung wie du deinen "mike" kleiner bekommst?? vieleicht mit kaltem wasser


----------



## M!ke (12. Mai 2005)

@wbb.... hahahahha


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

Dominator2003 schrieb:
			
		

> das bild was ich von meinem mike gemacht habe ist leider zu groß.wie bekomm ich es kleiner?
> naja,für alle die es kennen: Ein nagelneues Canyon Nerve XC5
> tolles teil,fährt ganz super!!!



_[ERSTmalTRÄNENausDENaugenWISCH]_

@ Dominator:

Grundsätzlich bekommst du ein Bild mit Hilfe eines *Bildbearbeitungsprogrammes* kleiner (dort meist unter "Format"\"Abmessungen" o.ä.).
Eine Auflösung von 640x480 ist für's Forum ausreichend und der Speicherplatz ist klein genug.
Falls das mit dem Programm nicht so klappt, versuch' doch vorm Knipsen an der Kamera eine kleinere Auflösung einzustellen, dann ist das Bild von Anfang an kleiner.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


_[kaltesWASSERhol  ]_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Mai 2005)

stells halt in das forums-eigene fotoalbum, das darf jeder. und die bilder können recht riesig sein (werden im album aber in einer sinnvollen größe angezeigt), dann noch verlinken. zack-wusch.


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

*Heute war Jungfernfahrt!!*
Canyon Nerve XC3 ('05) in L


----------



## ChrHurek (12. Mai 2005)

@nismo: mach aber noch die Katzenaugen raus. Das hab ich sogar vor der ersten klitzekleinen Probefahrt gemacht


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> @nismo: mach aber noch die Katzenaugen raus. Das hab ich sogar vor der ersten klitzekleinen Probefahrt gemacht


Isch gloob det theema hadd'n ma scho ma, wa?  

_Übrigens: Der "Geheimzeichenmarkierer" hat's heut' bei mir auch versucht...  _


----------



## Terja (13. Mai 2005)

Hey nismo ,
An deinem Bike fehlt noch Klingel,Dynamo,Lampen,Reflektoren,Schutzbleche
Einkaufskorb und ein Fähnchen !


----------



## nismo2002 (14. Mai 2005)

Terja schrieb:
			
		

> Hey nismo ,
> An deinem Bike fehlt noch Klingel,Dynamo,Lampen,Reflektoren,Schutzbleche
> Einkaufskorb und ein Fähnchen !


----------



## M!ke (15. Mai 2005)

Gähn...jedesmal dieselben Scherze....gibts da nix neues?


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Mai 2005)

So, mal einen Exoten einstellen. Scheint ja nicht viele davon zu geben.  

Mein neues BM-SL 2005

Gruss
Oli


----------



## xysiu33 (17. Mai 2005)

Hi Augus1328,

ein schickes Teil hast du da - wollte ich ursprünglich auch haben......

bist du nach dem Phototermin die Brücke runtergedropt ?   

Ich hoffe doch.......dann konstest du ja die Qualität von Canyon sofort testen...... 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (19. Mai 2005)

So, jetzt mein ES6 ind Gr S






und nun beide, das ES7 vom BKH-Rider und mein ES6






..dier erste Tour war heut genial!!


----------



## Wrangler (20. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank, Melo!

Endlich mal ein Bild von 'unserem Schätzchen'!

Jetzt kann ich mir auch ansatzweise vorstellen, warum es evtl. doch hätte knapp werden können mit dem Dämpfer hinten!!!!!   

Ist ja nicht wirklich allzuviel Platz! Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Ist die Gabel vorne auf 130mm?

Sieht durch die extreme Schräglage des Oberrohrs natürlich mords-freeride-mäßig aus. Cool!


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Mai 2005)

@Melocross: ist die Sattelstütze aufm Foto für's Bergauffahren ausgezogen?


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Mai 2005)

das mit der stütze hab ich auch gerade gedacht--aber dann wär das rad etwas gross

gruss wbb


----------



## Melocross (20. Mai 2005)

Häh, wie meint Ihr das mit der Stütze? So war meine Toureneinstellung

@Wrangler

ja, die ist so auf 130

...Gr S wirkt vom aussehen her wie ein kleines Dirt Fully, klein und kompakt!#
Abfahrt ist echt super, kein ruckeln auf Schotter, das bike panzert einfach durch


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Mai 2005)

ich meinte damit das man halt nicht gerade sattelüberhöhung zum lenker sprechen kann, aber wenns paast ist ja super, wie gross bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y23 (20. Mai 2005)

hehe, hab auch erst mal gestutzt als ich das bild gesehen hab. soviel zum thema sattel"überhöhung" ;-)
hab mit meiner körpergeometrie oft probleme passende stylische hosen zu finden, die meine langen beine mit meinem schmalen oberkörper verknüpfen (30/34-36 jeans), ohne wie ein sack an mir zu hängen. aber jetzt weis ich, dass auch leute mit kurzen beinen probleme haben können ...


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

Bei den meisten Frauen isses so, dass sie von der Sattelüberhöhung anders drauf sitzen als wir Männer. Bei meiner Freundin mit 160 cm ist es genau so. Wie soll es auch anders gehen. Kleiner wie S geht halt nunmal nicht   Wir haben in Riva beim Canyon Stand das XC4 in S mit dem WXC5 verglichen. Sind genau gleich gross, anders ist halt der Knick im Oberrohr. 

Und jetzt bitte wieder Bilder hier rein...

Mahlzeit
Oli


----------



## Melocross (20. Mai 2005)

Augus hat da vollkommen recht. Bin auch 160cm groß oder klein   
Bei meinem alten Bike hat das genauso ausgeschaut.
Habe jetzt eine angenehme aufrechte Sitzposition, wenn ich den Sattel weiter rausziehe würde ich nicht mehr zu den Pedalen kommen


----------



## fastrosi (24. Mai 2005)

So nun ich! 

Ein nettes ES 6 Bj 2003 in L. Bin Super zufrieden!
Aber eins wüßte ich gerne warum sind eure bikes so klinisch rein?????   

Fahrt Ihr auch oder putzt Ihr nur??


----------



## wagmacX (24. Mai 2005)

So... jetzt will ich mein Baby aber auch mal hier rein posten


----------



## asksam (27. Mai 2005)

fastrosi schrieb:
			
		

> So nun ich!
> 
> Ein nettes ES 6 Bj 2003 in L. Bin Super zufrieden!
> Aber eins wüßte ich gerne warum sind eure bikes so klinisch rein?????
> ...


Das ist nicht putzen, sondern "Gewichtreduzierung"  

Ciao asksam


----------



## wime (27. Mai 2005)

fastrosi schrieb:
			
		

> So nun ich!
> 
> Ein nettes ES 6 Bj 2003 in L. Bin Super zufrieden!
> Aber eins wüßte ich gerne warum sind eure bikes so klinisch rein?????
> ...


----------



## gabelfox (29. Mai 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den meisten Frauen isses so, dass sie von der Sattelüberhöhung anders drauf sitzen als wir Männer. Bei meiner Freundin mit 160 cm ist es genau so. Wie soll es auch anders gehen. Kleiner wie S geht halt nunmal nicht   Wir haben in Riva beim Canyon Stand das XC4 in S mit dem WXC5 verglichen. Sind genau gleich gross, anders ist halt der Knick im Oberrohr.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte wieder Bilder hier rein...
> 
> ...



Ist ja mal interessant mit dem Vergleich. Vielleicht gibt es deshalb ja das WXC auch noch in XS. Meine Frau ist 1,57m groß (oder klein   ) ) und das Rad ist ihr in XS quasi auf den Leib geschnitten. Aber der Sattel liegt halt nicht unterhalb des Vorbaus (der des Rades wohlgemerkt   )






Mit dem Bild, das klappt nie bei mir   

WXC5 in XS


----------



## Hyper (30. Mai 2005)

Gepäckträger und Reflektoren ab .
Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja mal interessant mit dem Vergleich. Vielleicht gibt es deshalb ja das WXC auch noch in XS. Meine Frau ist 1,57m groß (oder klein   ) ) und das Rad ist ihr in XS quasi auf den Leib geschnitten. Aber der Sattel liegt halt nicht unterhalb des Vorbaus (der des Rades wohlgemerkt   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

wusste garnicht, dass das WXC in mehreren Grössen erhätlich ist. Konnte ich auf der Canyon HP garnicht rauslesen. Wie gesagt, der Verkäufer am Canyonstand in Riva meinte, dass es nur ne Kopfsache ist, warum sich Frauen für den geknickten WXC Rahmen entscheiden.

Offtopic: Zum Bilder einstellen nimmst Du am besten www.imageshack.us - ganz easy

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (30. Mai 2005)

es trollt wieder...


----------



## PWau (30. Mai 2005)

Nachdem ich nun endlich ein paar brauchbare Fotos von meinem Baby habe, wollte ich es hier auch mal posten.


----------



## Scapin (30. Mai 2005)

Hey PWau!

kann man schon ein wenig neidisch werden  , nicht (nur) wegen des bikes. Sehr schönes Foto. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal ein Leben im Süden der Republik in Betracht ziehen

Scapin


----------



## PWau (30. Mai 2005)

Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey PWau!
> 
> kann man schon ein wenig neidisch werden  , nicht (nur) wegen des bikes. Sehr schönes Foto. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal ein Leben im Süden der Republik in Betracht ziehen
> 
> Scapin


Frag mal, leider ist das nicht mein Wohnort, Fotos vom letzten Donnerstag vom Wildkogel (1900 HM) neben dem Großvenediger (Österreich...wers ned kennt    ). Wahnsinnsgegend zum Biken, kann ich jedem empfehlen!


----------



## husky.se (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Hier noch ein Exot! Ein HT


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2005)

So, endlich hab ich mal Gelegenheit, ein Bild von meinem Radl zu posten...
Bis jetzt war's ca. 150km unterwegs und es macht vieel Spaß... 

Canyon-Doppelausfahrt...
ES5 (2004/M)
ES6 (2005/L) ...erweitert um Schwalbe BigBetty 2,4", 48er XT-Kettenblatt, Plattform-Klickies (Onza).






Katrin Skipiste (Bad Ischler Hausberg)


----------



## Trailbanger66 (8. Juni 2005)

und hier ein FX 3000 "Airtime"!!!!


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. Juni 2005)

womit die garantie für ndas fx wohl abgelaufen ist.....  --aber nettes bild  

gruss wbb


----------



## Trailbanger66 (10. Juni 2005)

????Stand irgendwo in den Garantiebestimmungen, daß ich damit nicht fahren darf??  
Oder gab es eine Höhenbeschränkung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSmashBikes (10. Juni 2005)

Ich mach mit meinem FX3000 (2004) ja auch immer ma nen sprung von na 6er treppe und so. Das hällt schon was aus.

Also von höhenbeschränkungen hab ich noch nix gehört   
Naja man kann das bike schon zu recht vielen sprüngen benutzen...


----------



## Akkio (10. Juni 2005)

Miese Aufnahme (Handy) meiner neuen großen Liebe. Vielen Dank, Weihnachtsmann!!


----------



## Albert73 (10. Juni 2005)

Seit gestern meins: XC6


----------



## Dosenbier (11. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe es klappt mit den Fotos. XC9 am Gleitschirmstartplatz am Blomberg/
mit Blick auf Bad Tölz.


----------



## redrock (11. Juni 2005)

Meine Rennmaschiene (*für 1599 ZU VERKAUFEN !!!!*) bei Int. einfach mail an [email protected] !


----------



## Andy23NRW (12. Juni 2005)

Yellowstone 05er Modell gestern Probe gefahren und gleich bestellt in Gr. L  
kLiCkMiCh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (13. Juni 2005)

Hi Zusammen

Habe nun endlich auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinem neune XC9 und mir gemacht; cooles Teil.

Gruss dacrazy1

Link zum Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/135744/cat/500/page/1


----------



## thodeg (13. Juni 2005)

Hier ist meins Hardtail Grand Canyon 2005    






[/IMG]


----------



## Fat_Tony (13. Juni 2005)

thodeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins Hardtail Grand Canyon 2005



wie gehts mitdem lockout hebel?


----------



## dr. susu (28. Juni 2005)

Sind nicht viele RR dabei
Und schon gar keine F10
Hier ist meine   


  O ja,  bestellt 20.05.2005 besorgt 22.06.2005


----------



## Dosenbier (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich mir die Landschaft so ansehe, wozu das dritte Kettenblatt?


----------



## dr. susu (28. Juni 2005)

Für die Brücke und Tunnel !    

Nah, Ich fahre oft in die Ardennen, Pyrenäen, Alpen


----------



## ES5Teufel (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

Habe seit letzte Woche mein neues ES5 und wollte mal ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück machen.
Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.
Gruß ES5 Teufel


----------



## ow1 (2. Juli 2005)

Hier habe ich auch noch ein Bildchen von meinem ES6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe zuerst eine gerade Iridium Sattelstütze gehabt. Das Ding war aber ein bisschen zu kurz. Darum habe ich mir die Ritchey WCS gegönnt. Ebenfalls habe ich für nen Marathon auf die Racing Ralph gewechselt. Die Dinger rollen wirklich fast von alleine  
In meinem Fotoalbum gibts noch mehr zu sehen.


----------



## weissbierbiker (3. Juli 2005)

etwas wie porschereifen auf nem landrover --sonst sehr schönes bike

gruss wbb


----------



## differentthings (4. Juli 2005)

Mein Sandstone beim ersten Ausflug zur Gindelalm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (7. Juli 2005)

mach bitte deinen Schnellspanner anders hin, sieht je gefährlich aus


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2005)

auf der nicht scheibenseite passt der shimano spanner nur so an die black.

gruss wbb


----------



## Strider (7. Juli 2005)

Na dann aber lieber auf die Scheibenseite!!


----------



## DMass (8. Juli 2005)

und jetzt mein Bike...











Vorn bremst ne Luise 05, weil die Julie gecrasht wurde! Für hinten folgt auch noch eine, weil Bremsleistung und Gewicht echt Ok sind.

Gruß DMass


----------



## Eric_SC (8. Juli 2005)

eines was ich feststellen muß das die Sattelbeschriftung bei den meisten CanyonBikes sich bei den Selle-Sätteln ablöst, bei mir waren die Schriftzüge schon nach 45 km mit dem BigBear weg.


----------



## Andy23NRW (8. Juli 2005)

@ DMass : Cooler Umbau!   Wie ist denn die SRAM-Schaltung so?
Was haste für das Bike + Umbau bezahlt?

Hast du vielleicht noch mehr Bilder *sabber* ?   

Habe mir das YS2005 bestellt - kann es schon gar nicht mehr abwarten...  

Ich arbeite nun schon seit einer Woche an einem Canyon / Yellowstone - Wallpaper. Ich hoffe ich werde bald damit fertig, ist voll die *fizzelarbeit*.

Gruss an alle, Andy


----------



## DMass (8. Juli 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> @ DMass : Cooler Umbau!   Wie ist denn die SRAM-Schaltung so?
> Was haste für das Bike + Umbau bezahlt?



Danke  

Kurbel,Sattel,Schaltwerk + Griffe,Bremse - bissl über 550 Euros
ist aber noch ne Baustelle, wird auf jedenfall noch mehr getunt ---> demnächst Laufradsatz, Vorbau + Lenker + Sattelstütze ...

Schick mir bitte den Wallpaper, wenn du ihn fertig hast 

Achso: SRAM Schaltung kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, funktioniert tadellos und sieht geil aus!


----------



## McFisch (9. Juli 2005)

Eric_SC schrieb:
			
		

> eines was ich feststellen muß das die Sattelbeschriftung bei den meisten CanyonBikes sich bei den Selle-Sätteln ablöst, bei mir waren die Schriftzüge schon nach 45 km mit dem BigBear weg.



Hab ich auch bemerkt bei meinem nitrox Sattel. Schon wieder Gewicht gespart


----------



## deimudder (11. Juli 2005)

So hab auch mal ein nettes Foto von meinem Bike. BM II 2004 in S. Sowas um die 18 Kilo  Hab noch ein paar Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spurti (12. Juli 2005)

hab meinem alten Herrn zum Geburtstag ein Rad  zusammengebastelt, natürlich auf seine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten; kostenpunkt 1500, hoffentlich gefällts ihm!
gefällts euch denn?
siehe foto

alle teile 05
rahmen grand canyon comp back
gabel black super air 80mm mit remote lockout
schaltung komplett xt 
bremsen louise fr
vorbau / lenker syntace vro eco
sattel terry fly mex gel men
stütze ritchey wcs
reifen conty vapor pro 2,1
laufräder / nabe mavic xm321 xt
griffe true grips wcs
pedale pdm 324
kassette ultegra 12-25

gewicht < 11 kilos


----------



## Hart´l (12. Juli 2005)

Moggeeenn..
so, hier mal mein Black-Raider-Special. Alles selber aufgebaut (man beachte das fehlende Logo auf dem Steuerrohr).  
Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## granit (14. Juli 2005)

Mein Geschoss




Weiter Bilder findet Ihr hier unter diesem Link 

Grüsse granit


----------



## Andy23NRW (16. Juli 2005)

Mal was anderes:


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2005)

@granit:

Was hast du denn dem armen Enduro angetan? Du kannst das doch nicht mit einem 58er-Flatbar verschandeln... 
(oder ist das gar ein 56er?)


----------



## M!ke (18. Juli 2005)

meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy23NRW (19. Juli 2005)




----------



## DonSven (19. Juli 2005)

Sieht gut aus   
Wenn wir unsere Bikes haben und uns mal irgendwo in NRW sehen, gebe ich auf deine Kunst einen aus, ok?  
Gruß
DonSven


----------



## lal (19. Juli 2005)

so ich hab jetzt auch bilder hochgeladen
leider sind sehr viele doppelt vorhanden für was ich eigentlich auch keine begründung habe
ich werde diese sobald ich zeit habe löschen.

mfg lal


----------



## Andy23NRW (19. Juli 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus
> Wenn wir unsere Bikes haben und uns mal irgendwo in NRW sehen, gebe ich auf deine Kunst einen aus, ok?
> Gruß
> DonSven



Danke für die Blumen!    Ich komme gerne darauf zurück.    

Leider ist das Bild sehr stark komprimiert (120kb), im Original (7MP) siehts natürlich erheblich besser aus.


----------



## Wakko (19. Juli 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wie gesagt, der Verkäufer am Canyonstand in Riva meinte, dass es nur ne Kopfsache ist, warum sich Frauen für den geknickten WXC Rahmen entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Wieso soll das vor allem eine Kopfsache sein? Ich denke, zumindest für die Mädels mit ca. 1,60m Körpergröße oder kleiner gibt es eigentlich wegen der Oberrohrhöhe gar keine Wahl?!

Gruß
Wakko


----------



## Melocross (19. Juli 2005)

also ich habe mit meinem ES6 bei na Größe von 1,60  keine Probleme wg. dem Oberrohr, aber ich denke das sieht jeder anders. Jedoch sitze ich im stehen schon fast auf den Oberrohr. Ist auch Grösse 42cm oder 16,5 Zoll.

Für ein WXC hätte ich mich persönlich nie entschieden, da mir das geknickte Oberrohr überhaupt nicht gefällt. 
Fahre ja noch ein Miss Ghost(Fully) in 40cm bzw 15,5", das kein genicktes Oberrohr hat. Hat eine spezielle "Damengeometrie". Leider bekomme ich da keinen Flaschenhalter rein.


----------



## M!ke (19. Juli 2005)

Meine Freundin fährt das hier...











auch ohne geknicktes Rohr


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (22. Juli 2005)

Mehr in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Viky (23. Juli 2005)

Hi

@ XC-Schlampe *g* klingt irgendwie lustig, aber nun zur frage was hast du da für blaue Schrauben auf deiner XT-Kurbel sehen nämlich irgendwie stylisch aus und ich glaub die möcht ich auch   

1.) Wieviel kosten die 

und

2.) Wo bekomm ich die?

Danke

MFG

Viky


----------



## han (24. Juli 2005)

mein Big Mountain und ich am Les Diablerets Gletscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (25. Juli 2005)

@Han:
geniales Foto... Kommst Du mit der kleinen Bremsscheibe vorne klar?

Salve
Oli


----------



## han (25. Juli 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Han:
> geniales Foto... Kommst Du mit der kleinen Bremsscheibe vorne klar?
> 
> Salve
> Oli


bis letzte woche bin ich mit den 180 mm gut klar gekommen. Aber nach 2000 HM an einem Tag, werde ich doch auf die 210 mm umsteigen   . Damit ich meine 80 kg auch bei längeren abfahrten beruhigt verzögern kann   .


----------



## DonSven (26. Juli 2005)

Damit gehöre ich auch endlich zum Kreise der Canyon user     

Gruß 
DonSven


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (26. Juli 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Damit gehöre ich auch endlich zum Kreise der Canyon user
> 
> Gruß
> DonSven



Nur noch die Speichenreflektoren ab   
Schönes Bike

Ich muss auch ma mein FX3000 reinstellen. Habs schon seit 2004 und hab bis jetzt keine zeit/lust gehabt es reinzustellen. *g*

Naja nächste woche wirds vieleicht was.


----------



## DonSven (27. Juli 2005)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch die Speichenreflektoren ab
> Schönes Bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitsch (27. Juli 2005)

Ein Coast XC5 fehlte noch in der Gallerie, das musste ich gleich ändern (Natürlich wurde der Coast-Aufkleber inzwischen entfernt).


----------



## GlanDas (27. Juli 2005)

Wie wärs mit einem XC Fully in Yellowstone look   

Das würd ne hammer geile optik abgeben


----------



## michi220573 (28. Juli 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> mein Big Mountain und ich am Les Diablerets Gletscher



Hey Mari,

das war cool, wenn auch anstrengend. Schön, dass Du dabei warst


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (1. August 2005)

So mein bike stell ich jetzt auch grad noch ma online...
Das Foto is schon nen bischen älter (die schrauben sind jetzt rot lakiert und die speichenreflektoren sind auch ab)











Hier sind nen Paar bilder von den lackierten schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (3. August 2005)

@XC-Schlampe:

Wo hast du deine blauen Kettenblattschrauben her und was sind das für welche? Gibt's die im Internet zu kaufen? Die würden zu meinen blauen Tune Schnellspannern passen.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

mfg benni


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (4. August 2005)

Bei "HiBike" gibts die... Kosten ca. 20   

Ich lakier meine Schrauben lieber selbst (Bilder von den Lakierten Schrauben gibts in meiner Gallery)

*cu* Dennis


----------



## M!ke (4. August 2005)

Hab die von Hibike. Hab mir erstmal die Kettenblattschrauben und Flaschenhalterschrauben besorgt. Kosteten um 22 Doppelmark.

Kuck mal hier 

und hier

Gruß

XC


----------



## munchin Monster (4. August 2005)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 4-Loch und 5-Loch Schrauben?
Welche braucht man für eine herkömmliche XT-Kurbel?

danke.

mfg benni


----------



## schappi (4. August 2005)

Geil!!!
mit bunten Schrauben kann man vor der Eisdiele so richtig gut posen!
Brauch ich auch. Um wieviel schneller sieht das Bike damit aus?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Coolwater (4. August 2005)

QUOTE]mit bunten Schrauben kann man vor der Eisdiele so richtig gut posen! Brauch ich auch. Um wieviel schneller sieht das bike damit aus?[/QUOTE] 

 ... immer diese hirnfreien Eisdielen-Sprüche... Sorry, das geht nicht nur gegen dich und deinen Spruch, sondern im allgemeinen gegen die Verbindung von Optik-Tuning mit Eisdielen-Poserei. Musst es ja net kaufen..

ich find's schick

greez, Coolwater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. August 2005)

Coolwater
 :o ... immer diese hirnfreien Eisdielen-Sprüche... Sorry schrieb:
			
		

> Coolwater,
> ich differenziere zwischen Funktionstuning und Optiktuning.
> Warum Funktionstuning betrieben wir ist mir klar und leuchtet mir ein.
> Warum aber machst du Optiktuning wenn nicht zur Erhöhung des Posingfaktors deines Bikes?
> ...


----------



## M!ke (4. August 2005)

Off topic


----------



## Coolwater (4. August 2005)

> Warum aber machst du Optiktuning wenn nicht zur Erhöhung des Posingfaktors deines Bikes?



ich mache keins, weil ich als 17jähriger noch nicht das passende kleingeld für sowas hab. mir gefallen solch kleine details einfach. und anderen offensichtlich auch.
ich will hier auch gar keinen streit anfangen, der eine so, der andere so. es sollte bloß akzeptiert werden, dass es poser gibt (was ich nicht bestreite) und wiederum leute, die ihre bikes lieben und für sich persönlich verschönern wollen, ohne dass es sie interessiert, was andere darüber denken. für diejenigen ist mountainbiking mit allem was dazu gehört ein lebensgefühl und da muss eben alles stimmen, auch die kettenblatt- und bremssattelbefestigungsschrauben!
was mich halt nur so aufregt ist, dass modebewusste menschen und/oder Optik-Tuner als angeber und poser bezeichnet werden, obwohl sie genausogut menschen sein können, die ihre persönlichen bedürfnisse/prioritäten (richtig geschrieben?!) anders setzen.

Peace, Coolwater

p.s. 



> Vieleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu alt um das zu verstehen.



das kann natürlich sein  




@XC-Schlampe: hast recht, sorry. *Offtopic-Modus wird deaktiviert*


----------



## M!ke (4. August 2005)

> die ihre bikes lieben und für sich persönlich verschönern



damit dürfte alles gsagt sein. Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu diesen Leuten...Auch noch mit 30


----------



## Coolwater (4. August 2005)

mein 05er XC5 und das ES6 von 2003 meines Vaters (weil mir grad eingefallen ist, dass ich hier noch garnet nen Bild von unseren bikes drinnen hab)





und hier ich ganz stolz beim tiefenbachferner in sölden (2800m) der höchste punkt, den ich je mit nem bike erreicht hab. war ne obergeile tour





achso, das ist übrigens mein arm nach der tour...man erkennt unschwer, dass ich handschuhe getragen habe...aua...


----------



## schappi (4. August 2005)

XC-Schlampe schrieb:
			
		

> damit dürfte alles gsagt sein. Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu diesen Leuten...Auch noch mit 30



Grünspan!

ich muss so im Alter von Coolwaters Vater sein, da ich auch einen Sohn und eine Tochter (Zwillinge) Jahrgang 88 habe.

Ausserdem habe ich nur Spass gemacht. Ich wollte mal ein bischen Stimmung hier und da ich weiß, dass auf das Stichwort "Eisdielenposer immer jemand anspringt, konnte ich der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen.
Die Fotos zeigen ja eindeutig das Coolwater sein Canyon artgerecht hält und nicht vor der Eisdiele rumlungert, also kein Fall für den Canyonschutzverein.
ich finde Bilder von Bikes auf der Tour richtig gut.
Wenn ihr mal richtig gut Bilder sehen wollt geht mal zu denen von Varadero.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Compagnon (11. August 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> dass auf das Stichwort "Eisdielenposer immer jemand anspringt, konnte ich der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen


Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen. Wie war das: du hast dein SRAM Schaltwerk doch auch nur zum Eisdielen Cruisen (wer will schon 5 Gänge auf einmal schalten, dann doch lieber die Drehgriffe!)   
Coolwater: was ist denn da für ein Lenker auf deim Rad. Sieht ja richtig hoch aus.


----------



## markuztirol (11. August 2005)

jetzt noch mein senf zum thema posen *g*

also i hab gemerkt.. so schmutzig kann mein nerve es7 gar nit sien, dass es nicht von kennern respektvolle blike erntet.... so wie es andere bikes auch hin und iweer von mir bekommen.

biken ist feeeeehhhhhllllliiiinnnnggggg  so wei freereiden.. ... man muss es leben.. jder auf siene art.. und alles gehört ab einem gewissen fanatismus zusammen... den wer sich ein gutes bike kauft .. der hat das bike virus.. mit all seinen symptomen

------------

rechtschreibfehler dienen zur allgemeinen belustigung


----------



## Demon81 (12. August 2005)

also hier ist mein CANYON XC7... meins seit 10/8/2005


----------



## rumblefish (12. August 2005)

@Demon81
wie können die Reflektoren 2 Tage an so einem schönen Bike überleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demon81 (12. August 2005)

keine sorgen, die sind seit einem tag weg !   
und die zwei Hebel bei dual schaltung auch....


----------



## rumblefish (12. August 2005)

Demon81 schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorgen, die sind seit einem tag weg !
> und die zwei Hebel bei dual schaltung auch....



  und nochmal   

Wie hast Du das mit der DC gemacht ?. Andere Schalthebel und noch andere Bremshebel ??.


----------



## Demon81 (12. August 2005)

mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut beim schreiben   

also nur das kleine hebel unten ist weg, es diente nur zum anpasung auf das dual system...


----------



## Coolwater (14. August 2005)

> Coolwater: was ist denn da für ein Lenker auf deim Rad. Sieht ja richtig hoch aus.



des ist nen "echter" rizer. 69 cm breit, 5 cm hoch. ich bin so ein ganz langer, die thomson ist bis zum maximum draussen. und weil ich breite lenker sehr mag und die sattelüberhöhung verringern wollte, hat der sehr gut gepasst.





noch was: der vorbau ist nur 105 mm lang (schon bei bestellung geändert) und inzwischen hab ich mir nen selle italia slk gel flow zugelegt. 
mein erster SLK...der nächste hat hoffentlich vier räder  

greez, coolwater


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. August 2005)

sehe ich das richtig??: du hast einen monster-riser aber ein paar spacer oben auf dem vorbau montiert  

gruss wbb


----------



## torben2005 (15. August 2005)

guuugst du...... mal meinen drahtesel zeig. ist in überarbeitung.......


----------



## Coolwater (15. August 2005)

> sehe ich das richtig??: du hast einen monster-riser aber ein paar spacer oben auf dem vorbau montiert



höäh? nee das is dann wohl ne optische täuschung. das wär ja total sinnfrei.

greez, coolwater


----------



## ow1 (15. August 2005)

Mann kann also doch mit einem ES6 einen Marathon fahren 


Gruss ow1


----------



## Niederbayer (17. August 2005)

Mal was kurioses zum schmunzeln !

*Grand Canyon Plagiat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (17. August 2005)

was ist das denn für en jahrgang ?
hast du´s gekauft oder bei lutz scheffner eingebrochen ?


----------



## ChrHurek (17. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn für en jahrgang ?
> hast du´s gekauft oder bei lutz scheffner eingebrochen ?


da steht doch "Plagiat"...


----------



## xysiu33 (17. August 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was kurioses zum schmunzeln !
> 
> *Grand Canyon Plagiat*



gefällt mir - am meisten die genau zum Bike passenden Reifen & Hörnchen   

hab gehört, so soll die neue 2006-Enduro-Serie aussehen....


----------



## Andy23NRW (21. August 2005)

Mein neues...


----------



## Coolwater (21. August 2005)

@Andy23NRW: was hast du denn da für nen gang drinnen?! fährst du etwa so?

greez, coolwater


----------



## Bender82 (21. August 2005)

Coolwater schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy23NRW: was hast du denn da für nen gang drinnen?! fährst du etwa so?
> 
> greez, coolwater



Auf was ihr alles achtet.  

Sieht aber echt super aus das Rad!  Da zweifelt man ja an seiner Kaufentscheidung. Hoffe aber das mein Iowa auch ganz nett aussieht in echt. Hat vielleicht jemand ein Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy23NRW (21. August 2005)

Coolwater schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy23NRW: was hast du denn da für nen gang drinnen?! fährst du etwa so?
> 
> greez, coolwater



Ups, wie peinlich   Nöö, eigentlich achte ich schon drauf vernünftig zu schalten ... das ist jetzt natürlich echt peinlich. *schäm*


----------



## DonSven (22. August 2005)

Achte bitte dann und wann auf deine schnellspanner, meine sind bei einem marathon aufgegangen!!  
wir haben schon einen guten geschmack, was?? 
gruß DonSven


----------



## Andy23NRW (22. August 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Achte bitte dann und wann auf deine schnellspanner, meine sind bei einem marathon aufgegangen!!


   Danke für den Hinweis - werde ich drauf achten!


			
				DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben schon einen guten geschmack, was??
> gruß DonSven


----------



## sgclimber (25. August 2005)

Meins.


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues...



Geiles Bild, sieht Hammermäßig aus!


----------



## Bender82 (27. August 2005)

So, hier auch mal ein Foto von meinem schönen Bike.


----------



## ChrHurek (28. August 2005)

ich bin ja froh, dass eure Bilder nicht Fußballfeldgröße haben. Mann, mann die nach rechts Scrollerei nervt echt. Macht doch die Dinger etwas kleiner....


----------



## Falk72 (28. August 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja froh, dass eure Bilder nicht Fußballfeldgröße haben. Mann, mann die nach rechts Scrollerei nervt echt. Macht doch die Dinger etwas kleiner....


Sind die Bilder dir zu groß, ist deine Auflösung zu klein.


----------



## Andy23NRW (28. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Bild, sieht Hammermäßig aus!



Thanx!   Weitere Folgen heute Abend...


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Thanx!   Weitere Folgen heute Abend...



macht mir das warten über die Woche nicht gerade leichter, aber egal.! Her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender82 (30. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Thanx!   Weitere Folgen heute Abend...



"heute abend" ist vorbei!


----------



## Andy23NRW (30. August 2005)

So kommt das Ding an:  







Hier freut sich meine bessere Hälfte über´s neu Erworbene Cube:  






Mein Schatzi an der Bergkamener Halde :   






Mal ne´ andere Perspektive:   






Grössenvergleich ( Cube Gr. M / Canyon Gr. L ) :






Gruss, Andy


----------



## Dosenbier (31. August 2005)

Wer die Reflektoren an den Pedalen hat, sollte sie auch an den Speichen haben. Und wenn man die Schnellspanner am Vorderrad so montiert, wie an beiden Rädern zu sehen ist, sollte man ,frau auch mit Helm fahren.
Nixfürungut, schöne bessere Häfte hast Du.
Ich mein das Cube.


----------



## dmsys (31. August 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Reflektoren an den Pedalen hat, sollte sie auch an den Speichen haben. Und wenn man die Schnellspanner am Vorderrad so montiert, wie an beiden Rädern zu sehen ist, sollte man ,frau auch mit Helm fahren.
> Nixfürungut, schöne bessere Häfte hast Du.
> Ich mein das Cube.


bei manitou kannst du glaube ich den schnellspanner nicht anders drehen.
und das mädchen iss voll in ordnung. was hast du denn?


----------



## Dosenbier (31. August 2005)

Also ich muss zugeben ich habe noch keine Manitou gefahren, aber wenn ich mir die Montage auf den Bildern  an anderen hier geposteten Bikes ansehe, geht es auch anders. Und meine Beurteilung erlaube ich mir nur zu den gezeigten Bikes .


----------



## Augus1328 (31. August 2005)

Dimitri schrieb:
			
		

> bei manitou kannst du glaube ich den schnellspanner nicht anders drehen.



doch, kannst Du   

Manitou Sherman u. Manitou Black Platinum Gruss
Oli


----------



## Andy23NRW (31. August 2005)

Soll ich die SS lieber so anbringen? :






Was ist denn so falsch bei meinen SS?


----------



## Coolwater (31. August 2005)

@andy:

schöne fotos, sie beweisen wiedereinmal, dass das YS vielfach besser aussieht als im katalog.
das cube (ich hoffe, ich mache mich jetzt nich allzu unbeliebt) gefällt mir auch ganz gut, obwohl ich seit dem wechsel von HT auf Fully wahrscheinlich nicht mehr HT fahren würde, ausser vielleicht als zweitrad, da fehlt bis jetzt aber noch das geld.
zu deiner besseren Hälfte: sie geht mit dir biken und ihr blick verrät, dass sie voll dabei ist. viele männer träumen davon.

greez, coolwater

ps: zu den (gigantisch) großen bildern: es gibt auch leute (wie mich), die kein dsl, bzw eine langsame verbindung haben. bis sich das bild vom iowa aufgebaut hab, verging etliche zeit...


----------



## studentx600 (31. August 2005)

kannst sie auch auf die linke seite machen, wenn sie aus vollmetall sind - außerdem ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen, dass sie außergewöhnlich heiß werden...herstellermentalität: sicher ist sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (1. September 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn so falsch bei meinen SS?



...wenn die so wie bei Dir nach unten zeigen, oder schlimmer nach vorne  , kannst hängen bleiben, zB an nem dicken Ast und schon ist der SS offen


----------



## Andy23NRW (1. September 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn die so wie bei Dir nach unten zeigen, oder schlimmer nach vorne  , kannst hängen bleiben, zB an nem dicken Ast und schon ist der SS offen



Danke! Endlich mal ne sachliche Erklärung.


----------



## hitte (19. September 2005)

moinsen

@andy23nrw

sag mal was hast du denn da für eine manitou an dem Ys verbaut. ist doch nicht original.


----------



## Andy23NRW (19. September 2005)

hitte schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen
> 
> @andy23nrw
> 
> sag mal was hast du denn da für eine manitou an dem Ys verbaut. ist doch nicht original.



 Häh


----------



## Melocross (19. September 2005)

unsere Canyons haben ja jetzt schon einige Kilometer drauf und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem ES6.
Anbei seht Ihr ein Bild, bei der Verladung durch die 3S für die Auffahrt auf den Tremalzo.


----------



## hitte (19. September 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Häh



Ich habe auch ein 2005er Ys. habe aber eine andere federgabel. bei mir fehlt der rote einstellknopf. der blaue ist da. aber der rote fehlt. wundere mich sehr.

gruß hitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuchtefurunkel (20. September 2005)

Moin,

hier mal mein RedRock, ich glaub hier hatte ich´s noch nicht drin.
Alles neu, einzig der Rahmen ist noch original.







by by fF


----------



## Bechy (20. September 2005)

dein redrock sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir 

ich habe gestern ein nerve xc3 bestellt, wenn es da ist, werde ich euch auch mal mein bike posten... auch, wenn es ein normales xc3 ist 

cu


----------



## wagmacX (20. September 2005)

Meine ersten Airtime Versuche  noch ausbaufähig, aber es hat tierisch Spass gemacht


----------



## Andy23NRW (21. September 2005)

hitte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch ein 2005er Ys. habe aber eine andere federgabel. bei mir fehlt der rote einstellknopf. der blaue ist da. aber der rote fehlt. wundere mich sehr.
> 
> gruß hitte



Lockout!?


----------



## Mister P. (21. September 2005)

@ feuchtefurunkel (Weltklasse Name!!) : Echt schick dein Red Rock, gefällt mir sehr!!! 
Den Rahmen hast du aber auch lackiert, oder war der wirklich original so, ich mein mit dem weiß???
Was wiegt das gute Stück den?

Greetz


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (22. September 2005)

Moin Mister P.,

wiegt genau 10,1 Kg, der Rahmen war mal rot, da der Lack schon nich mehr schön war hab ich´s pulvern lassen. Das ist zwar nicht billig aber dafür ist die Quallität echt top, leider kommt das weiß auf den Bildern nich so rüber,in natura isses schöner. Das Weiß nennt sich snow.

Juten Rutsch and happy Trails,  
fF


----------



## nitro_x (24. September 2005)

Hier mal meins, auch wenn es so aussieht wie alle xc6  

Zumindest hab ich nach 2 Tagen mal geschafft die Pedale anzuschauben und den Tacho fest zu tütteln....aber jetzt ist ja WE und mehr Zeit


----------



## Bender82 (24. September 2005)

Was hast du denn da an der Federgabel? Haste da nen Kabelbinder an die Tauchrohre gemacht?


----------



## nitro_x (24. September 2005)

Nur um den Durchhang zu kontrolieren....wie macht man es sonst?


----------



## munchin Monster (24. September 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn da an der Federgabel? Haste da nen Kabelbinder an die Tauchrohre gemacht?


Sieht schwer nach nem Kabelbinder aus. Allerdings würde ich den Rest davon abzwicken wenn du ihn dranlässt.

Das passt schon so mit der 'Durchhangkontrolle'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (24. September 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schwer nach nem Kabelbinder aus. Allerdings würde ich den Rest davon abzwicken wenn du ihn dranlässt.
> 
> Das passt schon so mit der 'Durchhangkontrolle'


hä wieso sollte er den dranlassen????

Ich vermute mal mit "Durchhang" meinte er den Negativfederweg. Also ist der Binder doch nur zu Einstellzwecken.


----------



## nitro_x (24. September 2005)

Werd denn Kabelbinder mal 1-3 Touren drannlassen um zu schauen wieviel Federweg ich von der Gabel nutze, je nach dem kann ich dann etwas weicher oder härter pumpen.....geh jetzt erst mal ne Runde radeln


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (24. September 2005)

Update von meinem XC 5:














Neu sind: 
Mavic CrossMax Enduro Disc Laufräder
Schwalbe Albert UST
SRAM PG-990 Cassette 2006
SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin Chain
SRAM X.0 Trigger 2006
SRAM X.0 Rear Derailleur long cage 2006

Die SRAM-Teile sind einfach der Hammer! Die Trigger sind spitze und alles harmoniert super miteinander. Kann man nur empfehlen.  
Mehr in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## Quellekatalog (24. September 2005)

@ OlieKolzigFan, 

Warum hast du diese Teile gewechselt?

Irgendwie finde ich die Zusammenstellung komisch? X.0, alte Lx-Kurbel,...

Vor allem, warum hast du Kette und Kassette gewchselt?


----------



## Bender82 (24. September 2005)

nitro_x schrieb:
			
		

> Werd denn Kabelbinder mal 1-3 Touren drannlassen um zu schauen wieviel Federweg ich von der Gabel nutze, je nach dem kann ich dann etwas weicher oder härter pumpen.....geh jetzt erst mal ne Runde radeln



Brauchst du nicht, das sieht man auch so. Bis zu der Stelle wo die Rohre eintauchen sind sie nämlich nach dem fahren sauberer als oben.


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (24. September 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ OlieKolzigFan,
> 
> Warum hast du diese Teile gewechselt?
> 
> ...



Das XT-Schaltwerk war nach einem Sturz verbogen, ein Deore-Shifter hatte auch etwas abbekommen. Da ich sowieso irgendwann auf SRAM X.0 wechseln wollte, habe ich gleich komplett bei der Schaltung angefangen. Und es lohnt sich wirklich  . Vielleicht kommt noch die Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbel irgendwann dazu   . Ich will einfach weg von Shimano - und SRAM hat mich komplett überzeugt bis jetzt.
Die 'alte' Kassette und Kette sind natürlich noch nicht verschlissen und werden für weitere Verwendung aufbewahrt. Die neue SRAM-Kassette und Kette sind aber optisch und funktionell imho nochmal ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne (auf jeden Fall gegenüber den Deore-Parts), Gewichtsersparnis ist auch nicht zu verachten. Vor allem das Kettenschloss hat es mir angetan  .
Falls du es bemerkt hast, versuche ich das Bike so schwarz wie möglich zu halten. Darum gefällt mir die schwarze Kurbel auch so wie sie ist und die hat auch noch keine Zicken gemacht  . Dazu passen die schwarzen CrossMax (UST!!!!!). Und den Racing Ralph finde ich einfach mal sch.... Den kann man höchstens als Stadtreifen nehmen. Der Albert ist schon wesentlich passender.


----------



## Hyper (24. September 2005)

Wenn du schon so auf Optik achtest , würde ich mir echt mal überlegen SPD Pedalen zu fahren


----------



## ChrHurek (25. September 2005)

nitro_x schrieb:
			
		

> Werd denn Kabelbinder mal 1-3 Touren drannlassen um zu schauen wieviel Federweg ich von der Gabel nutze, je nach dem kann ich dann etwas weicher oder härter pumpen.....geh jetzt erst mal ne Runde radeln


   normalerweise nutzt man den Kabelbinder um den Sag zu bestimmen, als nur den Weg den die Gabel eintaucht wenn du draufsitzt, nicht wenn du fährst.


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (25. September 2005)

Hyper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du schon so auf Optik achtest , würde ich mir echt mal überlegen SPD Pedalen zu fahren


Ich mag keine click pedals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2005)

OlieKolzigFan schrieb:
			
		

> Und es lohnt sich wirklich  .



Also das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln...
Der Unterschied zu "sinnvollen" Gruppen wie X.9 oder XT (eigentlich eher LX) ist minimal, der Mehrpreis brutal...



			
				OlieKolzigFan schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue SRAM-Kassette und Kette sind aber optisch und *funktionell *imho nochmal ein *deutlicher Schritt* nach vorne (auf jeden Fall gegenüber den Deore-Parts), Gewichtsersparnis ist auch nicht zu verachten.



Das halte ich auch für Placebo...






			
				ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise nutzt man den Kabelbinder um den Sag zu bestimmen, als nur den Weg den die Gabel eintaucht wenn du draufsitzt, nicht wenn du fährst.



Doch, selbstverständlich macht es auch Sinn, durch den Kabelbinder zu überprüfen, wieviel Federweg man überhaupt nützt...
(wenn man z.B. immer nur bis 70% des Federwegs nützen sollte, kann man das Federelement noch feinfühliger/weicher abstimmen)


----------



## ChrHurek (25. September 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Doch, selbstverständlich macht es auch Sinn, durch den Kabelbinder zu überprüfen, wieviel Federweg man überhaupt nützt...
> (wenn man z.B. immer nur bis 70% des Federwegs nützen sollte, kann man das Federelement noch feinfühliger/weicher abstimmen)



das ist aber sehr davon abhänig in welchem Gelände man sich bewegt. Nicht bei jeder Tour braucht man den gesamten Federweg. Ich will damit sagen was soll es bringen wenn man nach einer Tour erkennt: AHA ich hab nue 85 von meinem 100 mm gebraucht.... 
Aber meintewegen: Kabelbinder dranlassen, von mir aus auch zwei auf jeder Seite, wenn was nützt....


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (25. September 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Also das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln...
> Der Unterschied zu "sinnvollen" Gruppen wie X.9 oder XT (eigentlich eher LX) ist minimal, der Mehrpreis brutal...
> 
> Das halte ich auch für Placebo...


Ist auch nur meine subjektive Meinung  , ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Strider (25. September 2005)

Ich habe immer einen kabelbinder dran. Am dampfer hat man doch auch immer einen ring. Finde es schon manchal interessant zu wissen wieviel federweg ich genutzt habe.


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (3. Oktober 2005)

Hab noch nen paar Bilder von meinem Canyon gemacht   















Is frisch geputzt worden   

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (3. Oktober 2005)

Schön die Verwendung der Iridium-Griffe als Kettenstrebenschutz !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSmashBikes (4. Oktober 2005)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> Schön die Verwendung der Iridium-Griffe als Kettenstrebenschutz !!!



Die Griffe müssen halt nen bischen leiden *lol*
Naja habe keine andere verwendung für die dinger gefunden.

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## "Joker" (13. Oktober 2005)

So sah das Fahrrad vor drei Jahren aus, als ich es bestellt habe! Zu dieser Zeit konnte ich quasi noch nicht mal einen Schlauch flicken    





(Foto aus dem Canyon-Katalog)

So sieht das Fahrrad heute aus! Ich habe seit damals eine Menge umgebaut und Kleinigkeiten verändert. 






greetz, Joker


----------



## scf2008 (14. Oktober 2005)

Sieht schon ganz nett aus. Deutlich besser als vorher.

Wenn du jetzt noch die Kurbeln und die Gabel ersetzt gefällt es mir.


----------



## GlanDas (14. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich mir die Gabel Bremsen kombi so anschaue dann muss sich die Gabel jedem kleinen Bremser verdrehen   

und zum "tuning":
Kurbel-pedale-Gabel wechseln dann is gut  
ggf noc vorbau und lenker aber das is geschmacks sache


----------



## "Joker" (16. Oktober 2005)

Jau...Kurbel und Gabel - das sind die beiden Teile, die ich vorhatte in absehbarer Zeit auszutauschen! Wie o.g. ist die Bremsanlage für die Gabel im Prinzip deutlich überdimensioniert und ich habe auch ein wenig Bedenken, ob die Gabel den auftretenden Kräften stand hält.   

Warum ich nun die Pedale wechseln soll, verstehe ich gar nicht so recht! Immerhin sind diese noch gar nicht so alt, recht teuer und bieten einen wahnsinnig guten Halt bei einer tollen Optik.

greetz, Joker


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (17. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, aber ich seh da keine Bilder von deinem Bike....

Kannst ja auch ma ne gallery erstellen

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (17. Oktober 2005)

Joa sieht wirklich besser aus als vorher   
Wie schon gesagt stört die Federgabel noch... Also weg damit   
Was Willste dir denn für eine holen? Was fährste denn überhaupt?

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## "Joker" (18. Oktober 2005)

Es ist irgendeine Gabel von RST (Gamma...) - nichts Aufregendes aber für alle Aktionen der letzten Jahre ausreichend. Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Magura Asgard C100 zu kaufen! Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher - es könnte auch ein vergleichbares Produkt von Marzochi werden!

greetz, Joker


----------



## MTBgr (19. Oktober 2005)

Mein XC4





Danke Canyon   

Paul 
von Griechenland


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (19. Oktober 2005)

Schönes blau   
Und auch schön dreckig   

Haste am Bike schon was verändert?

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (23. Oktober 2005)

mein grand canyon comp 05 etwas aufgerüstet...


----------



## thto (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Olafcm,

hast du keinen Remote LockOut mehr ? 
TT


----------



## olafcm (24. Oktober 2005)

doch, sieht man auf dem foto nur schlecht...werde nochmal ein besseres machen


----------



## Turok (27. Oktober 2005)

meins 




Leider noch keinen Meter gefahren  Steht seit 6 Wochen hier rum weil ich Dödel mir die rechte Hand gebrochen habe 


ups das ist aber klein geworden


----------



## Turok (27. Oktober 2005)

Bischen größer


----------



## Flok (30. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Canyon Sandstone 05 in XL:













Noch alles orginal und nichts dran gemacht bis auf den Flaschenhalter  

TP


----------



## Turok (30. Oktober 2005)

Schönes Teil   Nur die Lenkerhörnchen gefallen mir nicht


----------



## Flok (30. Oktober 2005)

Turok schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Teil   Nur die Lenkerhörnchen gefallen mir nicht




müssen sein, nach längeren Touren oder Uphill-Strecken schmerzen mir sonst immer die Arme


----------



## Turok (30. Oktober 2005)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> müssen sein, nach längeren Touren oder Uphill-Strecken schmerzen mir sonst immer die Arme



ist auch immer wieder zu lesen das die Hörnchen helfen.  Alles OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (31. Oktober 2005)

Hier einmal mein neu erworbenes Sandstone 05 in L nach der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Madt (31. Oktober 2005)

cooler falschenhalter


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Oktober 2005)

Die Satteltasche sieht nur etwas depresiv aus.  

Die Pedale passen echt gut zur der Farbe.  Hast mal das Gewicht vom Sandstone selber nachgewogen, um zu sehen in welchen Bereich es sich bewegt?


----------



## Postmann (31. Oktober 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Satteltasche sieht nur etwas depresiv aus.



Die macht mich auch depressiv, such noch ne neue.

Wegen dem Gewicht, hab es noch nicht nachgewogen, sollte ich aber mal machen, guter Tipp.


----------



## ChrHurek (31. Oktober 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hier einmal mein neu erworbenes Sandstone 05 in L nach der ersten Ausfahrt
> 
> ...


Die Satteltasche wackelt doch bestimmt wie ein Kuhschwanz, also das geht gar nicht!


----------



## highflyhahn (4. November 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hier einmal mein neu erworbenes Sandstone 05 in L nach der ersten Ausfahrt



So sieht dein Rad nach ner Ausfahrt aus??? 
Komm, da geht doch mehr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (4. November 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht dein Rad nach ner Ausfahrt aus???
> Komm, da geht doch mehr......



Das war nach der Wäsche.


----------



## schappi (4. November 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nach der Wäsche.



Das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten.
Das ist ein Fahrrad und kein Putzrad

Gruß
Schappi




Mei ES6 bei artgerechter Haltung


----------



## highflyhahn (4. November 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nach der Wäsche.



ja sehr cool, könnte ich da meins mal vorbei bringen...bzw. 2 das ideal ist seit heute  auch noch dreckig......  

na gut, aber versprich das du nicht täglich putzt.....


----------



## thto (7. November 2005)




----------



## Onkel Horst (7. November 2005)

Transalp 2005
Aufstieg St. Pöltner Hütte

Danke canyon


----------



## schappi (7. November 2005)

endlich kommen hier mal die Bilder die zeigen, dass es Leute gibt die ihr Canyon auch artgerecht halten. Und nicht nur Bilder von Bikes in Küchen und Schlafzimmern in Katalogzustand.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## BMI Ü 30 (7. November 2005)

Hallo, ich bin bis jetzt nur Beobachter gewesen und habe hier einiges an Anregungen rausgezogen, meine neue RR Ersatzdroge, das Big Bear, macht echt Laune, auch wenn die erste Ausfahrt am Wochenende mit ein paar Schaltproblemen einherging, manchmal wurden Ritzel ungewollt übersprungen um dann ohne die Schalthebel zu betätigen doch noch zurücksprangen. Das war echt nervig. Leider bin ich kein großer Bastler, also muß die Canyon Werkstatt wieder (nur telefonisch) ran. Bevor ich überhaupt losfahren konnte hatte ich die Jungs schon wg. meiner Magura Bremse am Rohr. Die blockierte das Hinterrad, jetzt läufts aber wieder. 
Falls jemand Típps für die Schaltung hat bin ich dankbar.

Aber sonst macht´s richtig Fun.


----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2005)

BMI Ü 30 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand Típps für die Schaltung hat bin ich dankbar.



schau mal bei deinem örtlichen Händler vorbei, der dürft das für ein paar Mark machen


----------



## BMI Ü 30 (7. November 2005)

Hallo King Fly,

das meinte ich eigentlich nicht mit Tipp  
Soweit war ich gedanklich auch schon, ich hoffte auf so ´ne Art Tipp: Dreh mal an der Schraube und dann an der und dann geht das schon wieder...  

Das mit dem Händler ist dann die nächste Lösung, mein RR muss auch hin, da kann ich gleich den Rundumschlag machen


----------



## Notier (10. November 2005)

Das ist meins  Big Moutain 2 mit Rohloff und 888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. November 2005)

soll ich wirklich hügi 240s an mein GCC aufrüsten ....  ?


----------



## oli30 (12. November 2005)

bikepabzt schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein extra-dreckiges 2004 XC5 nach dem 2004er Schlamm Marathon in Willingen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hihi, so sieht haltn bike aus. voll dreckig


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Dezember 2005)

will auch ein photo vorzeiden können    aber ich muss mich noch ein wenig gedulden (weil ich 15% vom bike selber bezahlen muss und ich natürlich wieder pleite bin   )


----------



## cream (13. Dezember 2005)

hör auf zu heulen du memme    
ich muss 100% selbst zahlen + versand -.- 
aber bei den lieferzeiten kannste ja trotzdem schon bestellen und in der zeit kannste das geld zusammenkratzen *g*)


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Dezember 2005)

joa werd ich auch so machen. aber das dauert trotzdem noch viel zu lang^^


----------



## Broni (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 

voller Trauer schaue ich mir eure tollen Bilder an   

Hier ein Link zu meiner Page (meinem Bike)  --> http://www.pinkybrain.de/html/fotogalerie_22.html

Mein geliebtes Rad wurde mir vor drei Wochen aus dem Keller entwendet. Die Versicherung zahlt nicht, da es keine Einbruchspruren gibt. Der Verlust ist weit größer als der finanzielle Schaden... 

Broni
www.pinkybrain.de 

Canyon ist scho geiles Gerät!


----------



## ES5Teufel (21. Dezember 2005)

Hab noch ein schöns Bild von meinem ES5.
Schade nur das jetzt kein Wetter ist zum Biken.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hab noch ein schöns Bild von meinem ES5.
Schade nur das jetzt kein Wetter ist zum Biken.[/QUOTE]
Hi,

wieso kein Wetter zum biken????? ????
Spikereifen drauf und los geht's. Je härter der Boden umso besser

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## ChrHurek (31. Dezember 2005)

fun_th schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> wieso kein Wetter zum biken????? ????
> Spikereifen drauf und los geht's. Je härter der Boden umso besser
> ...


Eben, das Wetter ist ok, sogar ohne Spikereifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (4. Januar 2006)

So meine beiden Schätzchen:

Canyon Sandstone von 2003






Canyon Big Mountain 2 von 2005






Greetz

Flo


----------



## CES7 (4. Januar 2006)

Broni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> voller Trauer schaue ich mir eure tollen Bilder an
> 
> ...



So sorgen die Versicherung von selbst dafür, dass sie beschissen werden.


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2006)

habe heute mein XC7 abgeholt und schon einige veränderungen vorgenommen... und so schauts:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## TBlade (4. Januar 2006)

@ bertrueger

Klasse Fotos und geiles bike!

Was haste denn konkret alles gepimped?

Sattel und Laufradsatz sind mir auf Anhieb aufgefallen. Würde mich mal interessieren, was man dafür im einzelnen noch auf den Tisch legen muss und welche Gewichts- bzw. Performance-Vorteile die Teile bringen. 
Thx.


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2006)

habe nur den sattel, griffe und den laufradsatz getauscht... ach so die trigger und die bremsgriffe mussten die plätze tauschen... 
gewichtsmäßig hat das ganze keine vorteile, die laufräder sind sogar schwerer aber etwas stabiler und selbst eingeschpeicht. 
Felgen: Mavic XM 819
Naben: XT
Speichen: DT comp 2; 1,8; 2
Sattel: slk gel flow
Griffe: Odi
Den originalen LRS werden ich nur bie evtl. rennen einsetzen, weil der schon leicht ist, von den silbernen speichen bei schwarzen naben und felgen bekomme ich augenkrebs...:kotz:


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2006)

Servus,

ich gesell mich jetzt auch mal in die Canyon-Gallerie  

Habe heute mein XC8 abgeholt und es reißt ich einfach vom Hocker. Das Bike sieht super geil aus und es fährt sich wie eine Göttin  
Ein super Feature ist der Steinschlagschutz an der Unterseite des Unterrohres.

Bilder findet ihr in meiner Gallerie. Mal eine Frage. Wie kann man die Bilder in den Beitrag einfügen?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (5. Januar 2006)

Servus,

also ich bin gerade sehr baff, dass ich am 05.01.2006 die ersten ausgelieferten Canyon 2006er Bikes sehe.  Leute Ihr könnt Euch wirklich glücklich schätzen nachdem Chaos Jahr 2005. Oh Mann, wenn ich dran denk, dass ich bis zur zweiten Maiwoche warten musste, obwohl ich Anfang Dez. bestellt hatte. Canyon, Ihr habt nen klasse Job gemacht. Jetzt wird`s echt hart für die Konkurrenz.  

@sebot.rlp: Bilder hochladen u. einfügen ganz easy mit:
http://www.imageshack.us

Gut`s Nächtle
Oli


----------



## TomiTomi (5. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder findet ihr in meiner Gallerie. Mal eine Frage. Wie kann man die Bilder in den Beitrag einfügen?



Wenn die Bilder schon im Internet sind, dann musst du nur ihre Adresse haben. Die kriegst du, wenn du mit der rechten Maustaste aufs Bild klickst und die Eigenschaften anschaust. Danach hier im Beitrag auf den Symbol mit dem Berg ("Grafik einfügen") klicken und dort die Adresse einfügen. Hier ist ein Bild aus deiner Galerie:


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

Ich fasse es nicht! Bilder von gelieferte Canyons bereits in der 1 KW!!!   

Einfach fantastisch!  Leute, ihr könnt sooooooowas von glücklich sein. Dies ist ein historischer Moment!


----------



## griesschnitte (5. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich gesell mich jetzt auch mal in die Canyon-Gallerie
> 
> ...



mein gott, wie süß!!! 
was für eine rahmengröße hast du denn?  S?
sieht ja aus wie ein kinderrad.


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Januar 2006)

Ja und?

Was dagegen? Es gibt halt auch noch kleinere Leute auf dieser Welt !!!


----------



## aemkei77 (5. Januar 2006)

@ sebot
kleiner tip (oder muss ich sagen nicht so großer tip  )
es gibt auch noch die Ignorierliste


----------



## Falk72 (5. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott, wie süß!!!
> was für eine rahmengröße hast du denn?  S?
> sieht ja aus wie ein kinderrad.


So ist das halt mit der Evolution. Irgendwo ist jeder "klein". Was ist deine Rahmengröße? XL?  

Zum Thema: Hut ab Canyon! Offensichtlich habt ihr dieses Jahr die Pistole auch geladen, die ihr den Zulieferern auf die Brust setzt  

Ciao, Falk


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott, wie süß!!!
> was für eine rahmengröße hast du denn?  S?
> sieht ja aus wie ein kinderrad.



Mach mal 2 Schritte außerhalb die nordischen Länder (hier: Deutschland, Holland, Schweden, Dänemark, usw.) und du wirst erfahren, dass in der ganzer Welt 1,70m *die Regel *ist. 1,80m ist in der weiten Welt hoch und nicht Standart, wie hier in D. Aber du bist ja warscheinlich "normale" 2,00m hoch und aus deiner Sicht sehen wohl alle klein aus.


----------



## griesschnitte (5. Januar 2006)

aus meiner sicht sehen wirklich alle klein aus
hab meins in xl bestellt.(bestellen müssen)
und um ehrlich zu sein, xl sieht noch behinderter aus wie s
ich weiss schon, warum die die bikes immer in grösse m fotografieren:
hat einfach die beste proportion


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Januar 2006)

Beim Biken haben kleinere Leute mit einem Idealgewicht, eher Vorteile als Nachteile 

@griesschnitte

Ich nehms mit Humor, bins ja gewohnt 
Finds nur nicht gut, wenn Leute aufgrund ihrer Größe runter gemacht werden. Mensch ist Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (5. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> aus meiner sicht sehen wirklich alle klein aus
> hab meins in xl bestellt.(bestellen müssen)
> und um ehrlich zu sein, xl sieht noch behinderter aus wie s
> ich weiss schon, warum die die bikes immer in grösse m fotografieren:
> hat einfach die beste proportion



Meines Erachtens nach hat die größe L bei den ES Rädern auch ein
dickeres Unterrohr oder?


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (6. Januar 2006)

@sebot.rlp
Schickes Bike, viel Spaß damit  .

Bild einfügen ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 
Wenn du das Bild in deiner Galerie aufrufst, einfach mal runter scrollen, da steht* UBB Code:*... , einfach kopieren und dann in deinen Text einfügen und das Bild erscheint in deiner Antwort. Ganz einfach (zumindest wenn das Bild hier in einer Gallerie hochgeladen wurden ist).

Ach ja, die Eloxierung ist wirklich spitze. Sowas hätte ich auch gern gehabt    .


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Wieso haben die ES Rahmen am Oberrohr so eine silberne Verunzierung und die XC Rahmen nicht?


----------



## Eklk (6. Januar 2006)

ein Kinderrad hehe
toller witz


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso haben die ES Rahmen am Oberrohr so eine silberne Verunzierung und die XC Rahmen nicht?



Um die Unterscheidung der Rahmen auch für Laien leichter zu machen, nicht so wie bei Audi.


----------



## star-fish (9. Januar 2006)

Endlich ist es da


----------



## xysiu33 (9. Januar 2006)

Meine Güte, 

irgendwie haben alle Ihre Canyon`s zum Kuscheln gern und betrachten Ihre Schätze im Wohnzimmer 
und wer weiss vielleicht auch im Schlafzimmer.....

Meine Frau mußte auch paar Tage auf dem Sofa schlafen als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe  

Viel Spaß damit, Jungs !  

Und nicht vergessen: die Frau oder Freundin nicht vernachlässigen - vor allem wenn der Frühling kommt - dann blüht eure neue Liebe erst recht....


----------



## Rerun (10. Januar 2006)

@star-fish

mein Güte, was sind das denn für Pedale!  
Was wiegen die denn?


----------



## Hupert (10. Januar 2006)

Die Pedale sind der (Vorschlag)hammer, und ich hatte schon Angst wegen der 324ér Shimano hier ausgelacht zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. Januar 2006)

Und noch immer kein ES-2006 in der Gallerie


----------



## star-fish (10. Januar 2006)

@Rerun
meine Peadalen sind noch nicht da, deshalb müssen es die noch ein paar Tage tun.


----------



## dida (11. Januar 2006)

tja derweil gibts halt noch eins aus dem jahr 2005... mein baby...


----------



## ChrHurek (11. Januar 2006)

star-fish schrieb:
			
		

> @Rerun
> meine Peadalen sind noch nicht da, deshalb müssen es die noch ein paar Tage tun.


*klugsch***modus an* Der Plural heisst *Pedale* und nicht PEDALEN *klugsch***modus aus*

Und schon zweimal nicht PEADALEN


----------



## ustor (18. Januar 2006)

Servas!

Hier ein bild von meinem RC8 in Large:

Wer noch mehr sehen will auf meiner Foto page sind noch ein paar!
Hab meine werkstatt nicht hier es kommt noch ein paar Änderungen:

- EASTON EA70 downhill riser lenker (vielleicht kürzerer Vorbau)
- Race Face Good an' Evil Griffe
- XTR Kette
- XT Schnellspanner
- Ritchey Abdeckplatte (oben bei Vorbau)
- Shimano 959 XTR Pedale
- TC-1 Flaschenhalter
- eventuell 11-32 XT Kasette 






greets UsToR


----------



## Quellekatalog (19. Januar 2006)

@ Ustor, 
welche Schnellspanner waren ursprünglich drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolwater (19. Januar 2006)

weiss schon jemand, wie das XC6 in live aussieht? hat dieses jahr ja wieder son komisches silber. in katalog sehen die dinger sowieso immer ander aus. ist das silber von XC6 schön oder siehts nicht so gut aus?

greez, Coolwater


----------



## Reispfanne (19. Januar 2006)

@ Coolwater

Hab mich noch nich eingefuchst wie das mit dem Bilder einbauen geht, von daher kann ich nur bescheiden auf meine Galerie hinweisen   Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## CES7 (19. Januar 2006)

Das XC6 hat doch schon einer abfotografiert.

Wie sieht es denn bei Sonne aus?


----------



## Coolwater (19. Januar 2006)

das xc6 sieht find ich garnicht schlecht aus. aber ich bin es ja nicht, der es vielleicht kaufen will, sondern nen kumpel von mir. hab ihn schon auf die gallerie verwiesen.

greez, coolwater


----------



## HalliHallo (20. Januar 2006)

Danke fuer deinen Hinweis!

@Reispfanne:

Hast du schon mal die Zeit gehabt und das Bike, mit Pedale, gewogen? Wie viel wiegt es denn wirklich?
Ich stehe zwischen XC5 und XC6, denn mir gefaellt die Farbe am XC5 ueblest, und ich war mir bei der Farbe des XC6`s nicht sicher. Aber das XC6 hat nun mal viel mehr bessere Teile und wie ich auf den Bildern erkennen konnte ist es dieses Jahr etwas dunkler und schoener, oder? Was ist dein Eindruck im Tageslicht?
Und wie ist dein Eindruck im Allgemeinen vom Fahrverhalten des Bikes,wie ist die Gabel, die Bremsen.... was faehrst du eigentlich? Mehr Maraton oder Freizeit und mehr auf die extreme Artv (auch mal kleinere Berge ein wenig schneller runter)?

Welche Rahmengroesse hast du da gewaehlt, sieht aus wie L, bist du nach dem PPS gegangen und faehrst du bequem oder sportlich, bin mir naemlich bei der Rahmengroesse noch nicht sicher!

Danke
MfG.: Andre


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

Für die XC 6 Wartenden:









Auf die schnelle mal gewogen, mit einer billigen Waage mit der "Ich drauf ohne Bike, ich drauf mit Bike"- Methode -> 12,4kg OHNE Pedale, wie man sehen kann....Größe M.


----------



## braintrust (20. Januar 2006)

sehr geilo! 
kann man die roten sticker an den felgen einfach abmachen?!


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

Du meinst die "SunRims"?
Ja, geht.
Die Katzenaugen sind mittlerweile auch Geschichte


----------



## Reispfanne (20. Januar 2006)

Auha,da muss ich ja glatt ein wenig ausführlicher werden. Also dann,chronologisch:

Ich hab aus Neugier mit ner einfachen Personenwaage mal nachgewogen, mit Pedale ca. 12,6 kg, sprich was Canyon mit 12,1 kg (für M denke ich) angibt dürfte halbwegs passen. Vielmehr sorge ich mich da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht drum, wenn's mir doch mal zu schwer wird fahre ich offensichtlich nich genug  

Tja,zur Farbe mag ich gar nicht soviel sagen. Auf den Fotos sieht man ja,dass die Farbe sich wie ne Perleffektlackierung verhält,zumindest vom Prinzip. Da wird beim Rumgehen schonmal aus dunkelgrau hellgrau. Draußen wirkt's natürlich ne gute Spur heller bzw. es glänzt mehr. Schwarz is natürlich die Edelfarbe schlechthin,siehe XC7 aufwärts,mir ging's halt mehr um die Parts,schwarz is mein Rennrad schon  

Über's Fahrverhalten kannst du auch mit jedem reden,der ein XC7-XC9 hat,das war auch der Hauptgrund für's XC6,nämlich das zumindest das Fahrwerk mit den Topmodellen identisch ist.Ich bin Fully-Neuling,insofern bin ich im Beurteilen etwas eingeschränkt. Subjektiv ist das Fahrgefühl, wenn man denn mit Justieren fertig ist, über jeden Zweifel erhaben, von hochsensibel bergab bis sehr sehr flink bergauf ist da richtig eingestellt alles drin. Auch wenn wohl noch einige Ausfahrten nötig sind bis ich Zugstufe und Floodgate zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit justiert hab. Mehr kann und darf ich dazu eigentlich gar nicht sagen, am besten mal wirklich mit den erfahrenen XC7ern und aufwärts reden, ich komm mir mit 21 Jahren zu feucht hinter den Ohren vor um ne Fox F100 ins letzte Detail zu beurteilen. 

Bei der Bremse will ich mal mutig werden und mich für die Juicy 7 stark machen. Klar is die nich der Kategorie "Wurfanker" zuzuordnen,aber in Sachen Dosierbarkeit wirklich ein Traum. Die Beläge habe ich allerdings nach sehr kurzer Zeit so nah es geht an die Scheibe rangestellt, ich persönlich finde alles andere zu schwammig. Beurteilungen zur Bremse unter Vollast,also Fading etc. kann ich als Flachlandfahrer nicht machen, Wolfsburg hat ne tollen Stadtforst, aber mehr als Hügel hab ich hier nicht vor der Haustür  

Das sagt schon was ich mit dem Rad so anstelle,ich bin wohl am ehesten als lockerer Kilometerfresser mit verrückten Momenten zu sehen. Ich bin ja eigentlich auf der Straße zu Hause und hab das XC6 jetzt als Schlechtwetter/Wintermaschine wenn man so will. Das war zumindest mal so geplant  De facto macht's einfach viel zu viel Spaß mit dem XC6 als dass ich das im Sommer wegsperren könnte. Wie gesagt, Berge haben wir hier nicht wirklich, aber es geht doch schonmal längere Stücke bergab, und wenn man sucht findet man auch seine Trails. Und wenn's dann mal soweit is lass ich's natürlich auch krachen, alles andere wäre ja Materialverschwendung. Da wird dann vorne und hinten auf offen gestellt und reingetreten, und jetzt das was du wahrscheinlich hören wolltest: Das geht verdammt gut  

Das Rad is, richtig gesehen, Größe L (bequem). Ich wollte ja letztes Jahr schon en XC6 haben, wegen Lieferzeit und der Manitou-Geschichte hab ich dann aber storniert. Habe mich damals auf PPS verlassen und wusste dementsprechend dieses Mal meine Größe von Anfang an. Bin 1,84 bei SL 84 cm. Soweit ich weiß sind die meisten die PPS nutzen hinterher zufrieden (?), ich fühl mich jedenfalls sehr sehr wohl auf dem Rad. 

So,wo ich jetzt fertig bin fällt mir auf, dass das im Wartezimmer evtl. besser aufgehoben wäre


----------



## siq (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

nachdem ich gegen den entsprechenden Aufpreis den XC9 Tauschrahmen von Canyon erhalten habe (FX3000 Rahmenriss Garantiefall). Habe ich den Rahmen gleich genommen und ein komplett neues Bike damit aufgebaut. 












ich finde es ist noch cool geworden...  

Gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es ist noch cool geworden...


Ist es auf jeden Fall, nur gehört das oben in die Canyon-Gallerie rein...

EDIT: wurde offenbar verschoben.


----------



## Bayker (27. Januar 2006)

das sind ja schon echt geile bikes dabei. wobei das bei canyon ja selbst verständlich is. ich find die bikes echt traumhaft. werd mir demnächst auch eins zu legen. wobeui ich mich nich so ganz zwischen  ES-X7, ES7 oder XC7 entscheiden kann.  will auch demnäxt wieda raus aufe piste!!!: immer nur rolle ergometer training is mist!


----------



## Bayker (28. Januar 2006)

man canyon, ihr macht es einem aba sauschwer sich nen gescheites bike auszusuchen. son mist. ich kann mich nich entscheiden und bald geht es wieda los mit der "hauptsaison". menno. lol hab jetzt schonma das ES-X7 von meiner liste gestrichen, das is mir zu schwer. hatte vorher nen 14 kilo hobel und bin sehr mühsam uphill gefahren. also muss ich mich jetzt nur noch zwischen ES7 und XC7 entscheiden. das wird wieder ne unruhige nacht. lol. wie lange ham die traumbikes denn zur zeit lieferzeit? will nich so lange warten!!!!!!!. bin voll heiß auf sonen schlitten!!!. naja aba es bleibt spannend. ES7 oder XC7. wer wird das rennen machen.?!?!?!?!?!.


----------



## cream (28. Januar 2006)

mach doch eine liste mit vor und nachteilen für die jeweiligen bikes  
am ende siehste wer gewinnt^^


----------



## Bayker (28. Januar 2006)

lol . also so langsam komm ich zur endscheidung. werde vorraussichtlich doch das ES7 nehmen. hat bessere abfahrts eigenschaften.!! und nen berg hochkommen tuts nich schlechter als nen XC. oda?


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Hier nun das erste Foto von meinem ES7/L 01.02.2006  






Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

@Mascha:

1. Der Schriftzug ist also eher grau und nicht weiss wie beim XC, richtig ?
2. Waren bei den SOS auch noch so komische Sticker oben oder hier nicht ?
3. Hast du das Bike schon gewogen ?
4. Welche Farbe hat die Talas ? Grau pur oder einen leichten Farbstich ?


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Wuudi,

hier die Antworten auf deine Fragen, ich hoffe sie sind ausreichend! 

1. Der Schriftzug ist also eher grau und nicht weiss wie beim XC, richtig ?
- grau bis bronzefarben

2. Waren bei den SOS auch noch so komische Sticker oben oder hier nicht ?
- doch ist ein langer Aufkleber, ziemlich fest geklebt, weiß noch nicht wie ich sie runter bekomme. Habe schon mal an einer Ecke probiert, gibt mit dem Fingernagel eine längere Sache

3. Hast du das Bike schon gewogen ?
- nein, aber fühlt sich leichter an wie mein XC4, muß ich unbedingt noch nachholen, habe aber eine VRO-ECO, Terry Fly RS-Sattel, einen Flaschenhalter und die PDM-647 schon angebaut

4. Welche Farbe hat die Talas ? Grau pur oder einen leichten Farbstich ?
- ich würde sagen dunkelgrau, ähnlich den PDM-647

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Ich dachte auch nicht an den "normalen" SOS Sticker, sondern an zusätzliche. Dass der SOS-Schriftzug ein Sticker ist war schon klar.

Aber bei der XC2-Felge sind 1. ein kleiner Sticker oben (siehe Canyon Webseite) und 2. noch 2 (oder 4) solche "komische" weisse Sticker zusätzlich oben. Ich wollte eben fragen ob die SOS auch doppelt zugekleistert ist, oder ob da nur der normale SOS-Sticker oben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte auch nicht an den "normalen" SOS Sticker, sondern an zusätzliche. Dass der SOS-Schriftzug ein Sticker ist war schon klar.
> 
> Aber bei der XC2-Felge sind 1. ein kleiner Sticker oben (siehe Canyon Webseite) und 2. noch 2 (oder 4) solche "komische" weisse Sticker zusätzlich oben. Ich wollte eben fragen ob die SOS auch doppelt zugekleistert ist, oder ob da nur der normale SOS-Sticker oben ist.



Nein, soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, egentlich nur ein SOS-Sticker


----------



## Bayker (2. Februar 2006)

moinsen. ma ne frage an mascha. 
sind da vom werk aus Katzenaugen an den Speichen?.


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Jo, die sind bei allen Canyons "verbaut".

Aber stell dir vor, die kann man selber runtermachen


----------



## Bayker (2. Februar 2006)

aha na das ja doof. aba egal das gesprächsthema mit katzenaugen hin oder her hattenwa ja schonma....
mein ES7 kommt voraussichtlich ende März.  habs auch in L genommen


----------



## Jaykay187 (2. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die sind bei allen Canyons "verbaut".
> 
> Aber stell dir vor, die kann man selber runtermachen



Bei meinem es9 lagen sie nur in einer Tüte dabei. Vermutlich wissen sie, das man ab XC/ES8 mit dem Rad nicht mehr zur Arbeit/Uni/Schule fährt, sondern es im Gelände benutzt


----------



## Bayker (2. Februar 2006)

sehr gut. das wollt ich nur wissen. naja is auch bessa dass sie die blinkies erst garnich reinmachen bei den " größeren" bikes wie ES7,8,9 oder XC... 


beim rausmachen würdste ja wenn die mit blechklemmen befestigt sind den ganzen lack von den speichen kratzen, wenn man nich auspasst. 

gut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem es9 lagen sie nur in einer Tüte dabei. Vermutlich wissen sie, das man ab XC/ES8 mit dem Rad nicht mehr zur Arbeit/Uni/Schule fährt, sondern es im Gelände benutzt



Helfen aber ungemein, wenn man nachts besoffen nach Hause fährt.  
Man muss nur noch vorne und hinten die beigelegten Katzenaugen in weiss und rot anbauen und schon kann man nicht mehr übersehen werden!


----------



## Bayker (2. Februar 2006)

nanana wer fährt denn hier besoffen mitm radl. looool
also wenn, dann nich mit nem über 2000 euronen-geschoss. also das wär ja unmöglich!

das Canyon steht wenn ich nach ner sauftour nach hause komme frischgeputzt inner warmen garage. ha so muss das sein.


----------



## Obey (2. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem es9 lagen sie nur in einer Tüte dabei. Vermutlich wissen sie, das man ab XC/ES8 mit dem Rad nicht mehr zur Arbeit/Uni/Schule fährt, sondern es im Gelände benutzt



Hi!

Gibt es eigentlich zu den gelben Dingern irgendeine optisch schönere bzw. unauffälligere Alternative? Ich will sie zwar gerne rausnehmen, fahre jedoch auch oft mitten durch dichten Berufsverkehr durch die Stadt zur Arbeit ;-(

Vor Jahren gabs die Reflektoren mal in weiß, sind die inzwischen verboten?

Danke & Grüße

Obey


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2006)

Obey schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich zu den gelben Dingern irgendeine optisch schönere bzw. unauffälligere Alternative? Ich will sie zwar gerne rausnehmen, fahre jedoch auch oft mitten durch dichten Berufsverkehr durch die Stadt zur Arbeit ;-(
> 
> Vor Jahren gabs die Reflektoren mal in weiß, sind die inzwischen verboten?


Ja, reflektiernde Speichenröhrchen. Fallen bei Tageslicht fast nicht auf, reflektieren aber wunderbar u. sind legal. 




bzw. hier und hier.


----------



## alialbert (2. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, reflektiernde Speichenröhrchen. Fallen bei Tageslicht fast nicht auf, reflektieren aber wunderbar u. sind legal.



So siehts aus  

@ Maschsa: Mach die hässlichen Dinger ab, aber schnell  

Peter


----------



## braintrust (2. Februar 2006)

wo kann man solche röhrchen denn kaufen oder is es einfacher M3 tape um paar speichen zu kleben?


----------



## alialbert (2. Februar 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man solche röhrchen denn kaufen oder is es einfacher M3 tape um paar speichen zu kleben?



Im gut sortierten Fahrradhandel!!!!! Wo sonst 

Peter


----------



## Obey (2. Februar 2006)

Cool!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!! Die Dinger werden sofort gekauft ;-)

Grüße Obey


----------



## kiwi98 (2. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee:   cool!!


----------



## Bayker (2. Februar 2006)

ich will auch mein biiike hier reinstellöön. nur bis ende märz is noch ne lange zeit.  muss ich wohl noch auf meinem maxcycle weiterfahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (2. Februar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Hier nun das erste Foto von meinem ES7/L 01.02.2006
> 
> ...



Der Lenker ist aber komisch eingestellt,
gefällt dir das ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> oder is es einfacher M3 tape um paar speichen zu kleben?


Kaum billiger (auf die paar Euro kommt's ja sowieso nicht an), bei "Demontage" wegzuwerfen, jene dürfte sich auch lästig gestalten...


----------



## braintrust (2. Februar 2006)

juti danke peter,
na könnte nochmal einer sagen wie die teile heißen? oder kann ich einfach in den laden gehen und sagen "ich brauch son reflektor-röllchen-dings-da" 
das mit dem m3 tape wäre halt eher die "not" bzw "do-it-yourself"lösung...will da eher die anderen teile!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2006)

Ja eh irgendwie so.

"Reflektorröhrchen". Die kennen sich dann schon aus...
(zumindest sollten sie das...  )


----------



## Maschsa (3. Februar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lenker ist aber komisch eingestellt,
> gefällt dir das ?



Bei dem Lenker handelt es sich um den VRO ECO mit ECO-Lowrider. von den Beschriftungen her ist wohl so die Grundeinstellung. Habe aber noch nicht ausprobiert ob es mir so paßt. Werde je nach Wetter vielleicht am Wochenende die erste Testfahrt machen.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Februar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lenker ist aber komisch eingestellt


Inwiefern?

Für mich wäre der Winkel etwas zu steil --> ich würde den Vorbau umdrehen. (das ist aber persönl. Vorliebe)


----------



## braintrust (3. Februar 2006)

hm also dass mit den reflektoren lässt mich ja gar net mehr los 
hab mal bissel gegoogled...und das gefunden -->





http://www.fishlips.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1165&PRD_ID=15928&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

sind das die teile?!


----------



## Eklk (3. Februar 2006)

Heute kam mein XC5!


----------



## pjfa (4. Februar 2006)

Hello, my name is Paulo. I´m Portuguese and almost ride a 2006 Canyon Nerve XC7. When i have de bike i send a picture.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (4. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Paulo. I´m Portuguese and almost ride a 2006 Canyon Nerve XC7. When i have de bike i send a picture.



I'm sure we are all looking forward to see pictures of your XC 7 preconditioned that the pics are taken with a terrific portuguese scenery in the background.


----------



## Gunnar (6. Februar 2006)

siq schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> nachdem ich gegen den entsprechenden Aufpreis den XC9 Tauschrahmen von Canyon erhalten habe (FX3000 Rahmenriss Garantiefall). Habe ich den Rahmen gleich genommen und ein komplett neues Bike damit aufgebaut...
> 
> ...



Wieviel musstest Du denn dazu legen - habe nämlich ähnliche Situation? (siehe dazu hier)...


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Mein ES7 sollte ja heute, morgen oder at least noch diese Woche ankommen.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich einige Fotos vom GrandCanyon Comp meines Kollegen gemacht. 





Hier nur der Appetizer. Viel mehr Fotos gibts auf meinem Blog unter http://blog.bytesinmotion.com


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Februar 2006)

sehr schöne fotos, wuudi!
endlich mal einer, der fotografieren kann.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit den Fotos..

Im nachhinein hab ich gesehen, dass ichs mit den F2.8 Fotos und geringer Schärfentiefe übertrieben habe  

Auch war die Sonne noch zu stark, aber ich hatte nur 20 Minuten Zeit die Fotos zu machen, da wir leider noch einen Termin hatten. 

Anyway, ich werde noch fü mehr vom ES7 machen


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Februar 2006)

nur keine falsche bescheidenheit.
würde mir auch fotos in dieser fülle und dieser detailgenauigkeit für die canyon seite wünschen. versteh sowieso nicht, warum es nicht ein paar detailaufnahmen der bikes gibt (außer der zoomfunktion von der seite). schließlich hat man ja keine möglichkeit die räder anzusehen (außer man fährt nach koblenz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> nur keine falsche bescheidenheit.



Ich mein hauptsächlich solche Fotos wie das hier, da hab ich eben übertrieben mit F2.8, deshalb ist nicht mal der ganze Sticker scharf


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Februar 2006)

dann mach beim nächsten mal fotos in der mittagssonne und benutz die größte blende, die du hast. 
und dann verlang provision für die canyon promotion aktion.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Es war ja die Mittagssonne ! That's not good  Bzw. die wegen der zu starken Sonne überblendeten Fotos sind natürlich nicht online 

Und zu große Blende --> Zuviel Schärfentiefe, nimmer schön. Ich hab die Balance nicht ganz getroffen...


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Februar 2006)

ich will jetzt keine diskussion über das richtige fotografieren von mtb´s starten. deswegen lassen wirs dabei, dass du mit den fotos nicht zufrieden bist. und beim nächsten mal gibst du dir ein bisschen mehr mühe, ok 

nur noch eine kleine frage, was für eine kamera bzw. objektiv benutzt du denn. bei meiner markiert die 2,8 blende das untere ende und geht bis 22.
bei mir ist eine 11er blende das mittelmaß


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Ist eine Canon 10D - fotografiert hab ich mit dem 24-85er und die Detailfotos mit dem 50er II Fixbrennweite.


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Februar 2006)

mmmmmh! guuute kamera
auch haben will. 
aber kein geld. 
geld geht ja schon an canyon
und zwar für


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Och die ist ja schon aaaaalt  Ganze 3 Jahre hat die bald auf dem Buckel.

Vielleicht gibts ja in einem knappen Monat wieder was neues (30D?), dann wird vielleicht geupgradet, obwohl ... Geld hab ich im Moment keins dafür


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2006)

Hey Ihr Zwei, 

könntet Ihr Eure Kamera Gespräche nicht über PM abwickeln? DANKE  

Hier gehören Bikes rein...

Servus
Oli


----------



## Bayker (8. Februar 2006)

genau! Bikes für die welt


----------



## schnellspanner (8. Februar 2006)

hallo leute!

bin neu hier und überlege ernsthaft mich auch ins "wartezimmer" zu begeben. 
interessiere mich für das grand canyon pro.
hat jemand eventuell bilder des bikes in dem anodized grey (aufnahmen von vergleichbaren bikes in schwarz gibts ja zu hauf, aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit schwarz nicht so recht anfreunden).

jedoch werde ich umso mehr ich im katalog blättere und hier im forum rumcruise unsicherer ob ich nicht doch zu nem fully greifen sollte.
aber da müsste ich mal nen eigenen beitrag starten.

grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (8. Februar 2006)

dein problem kenn ich sehr gut.


----------



## Bayker (9. Februar 2006)

schnellspanner schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute!
> 
> bin neu hier und überlege ernsthaft mich auch ins "wartezimmer" zu begeben.
> interessiere mich für das grand canyon pro.
> ...



so, du willst dir also auch nen canyon zulegen. glückwunsch.

also zuerst kommst es mal auf dich an. 

Wie ist deine fahrweise? 

fährst du gerne schnell? 

Ist dir der federweg beim GC Pro (80mm) ausreichend?

In welchen gegenden fährst du, und was hast du überhaupt mit dem Bike vor.? ne Alpenüberquerung, oder einfach nur ne feierabendrunde.? 

An deiner Stelle würd ich, wenn du mehr variabilität haben willst zu nem fully der xc oder, wenn du rennen fahren willst auch rc greifen. 

fullys sind im preis kaum teurer als die canyon hardtails.  

in welcher preisklasse willst du dich denn bewegen?

fragen über fragen. aber so gings mir auch. ich hab mich für ein ES 7 entschieden. 


gruß der Andre  . schaffste schon


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Februar 2006)

kann mich nur dem vorredner anschließen.
je mehr du über dich erzählst und was du vorhast, um so präziser werden auch die antworten sein.
ansonsten erntet man hier nur hohn und spott (z.b. ...... ich bin der rolf und hab 300 euro. was ist den das geilste bike, dass ich dafür bekomm?...)


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Februar 2006)

schnellspanner schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute!
> 
> bin neu hier und überlege ernsthaft mich auch ins "wartezimmer" zu begeben.
> interessiere mich für das grand canyon pro.
> ...



Hallo, ich glaube das Du nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik die Frage umdrehen musst. Warum ein HardTail? Es gibt ja nur noch 2-3 Argumente die dafür sprechen. Für den "normalen" Tourenbiker, ist es vermutlich nur eine Geldfrage. 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...476972/sr=8-1/ref=pd_ka_1/303-8427559-7331462
Die beiden empfehlen, das man (wenn nur Geld der Grund ist) lieber in den sauren Apfel beissen sollte, da ein Fully doch auch erheblich einfacher zu fahren ist.


----------



## Bayker (9. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich nur dem vorredner anschließen.
> je mehr du über dich erzählst und was du vorhast, um so präziser werden auch die antworten sein.
> ansonsten erntet man hier nur hohn und spott (z.b. ...... ich bin der rolf und hab 300 euro. was ist den das geilste bike, dass ich dafür bekomm?...)



hallo ich bin der rolf. affengeil. looool         . ja für 300 euro würdste nichma die bremsanlage kriegen. geil!


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Sodele, der erste Schuss kommt jetzt. Zum Anfangen gibt's die Übersichts-Bilder, ich hab noch viele Detailbilder geschossen, welche dann in den nächsten Tagen online gehen werden.





Zu sehen gibt's das ganze unter http://blog.bytesinmotion.com


----------



## thto (10. Februar 2006)

porn! 10 points!


----------



## Bayker (10. Februar 2006)

wow. die geilsten bilder die ich je von einem ES 7 gesehen habe.


WOW!!! respekt. aba das liegt garantiert nur am Bike. muahahahaha.


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Februar 2006)

Gewaltiges Foto! Könnte Canyon für seine zukünftige Kataloge sich merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (10. Februar 2006)

Schönes Bike!
Sehr gute Mischung Fox Gabel und RS Dämpfer. Und die Farbe, herrlich.


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Noch eins - ES7 am Unterweiherhof in Meran:


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2006)

Schönes Bike!
Hui, bei euch in Südtirol ist ja echt kaum Schnee...
So schaut's derzeit bei uns aus... 
Ausnahmezustand, teilweise Fahrverbot...


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Fahrverbot haben wir morgen auch.... wegen Feinstaub


----------



## schnellspanner (10. Februar 2006)

@wuudi: herzlichen glückwunsch. schaut geil aus! have fun!!

ein herzliches danke an alle die mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen wollen.
sorry, dass ich auf eure fragen erst jetzt reagiere, aber ich muss mir derzeit ein paar teuros mehr verdienen, damits fürs canyon auch reicht.

also hauptsächlich fahre ich in mittelgebirgslandschaft (wohnort stuttgart).
asphalt, feldwege (schotter,etc) und waldwege. eher sporadisch mal querfeld ein. aber wer weiss mit nem fully könnts mich doch vielleicht mal packen .
ne tour in den alpen oder mal am gardasee sollte schon drin sein, aber ne alpenüberquerung plane ich jetzt nicht gerade.
preislich wollte ich mich im rahmen um die 1700 - 1900 bewegen.in betracht kommen das gc pro oder das xc6.

zur zeit fahr ich ein völlig ungefedertes (nich mal ne federgabel) cannondale (M900 10 jahre auf dem buckel). hätte nen dämpfer unter dem hintern eigentlich auch nicht vermisst.

dachte ich fahr mal nach koblenz und mach nen testride. aber sind doch fast 300km one way von stuttgart. mal schauen.


----------



## Trailsucker (10. Februar 2006)

@wuudi: is das eig ein L oder doch ein M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

WUUDI ...super....Gratuliere..erste Pause vor der Steigung
(hhahahaha)....wie ist es bergauf ?
Würdest Du damit auch gegen die  XC`s im Marathon antreten ?


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi...vielleicht noch ein Foto von -hinten-
(wegen Reifenbreiten-Check)  möglich für einen ESX
wartenden ?  Danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht hilfreich: Foto von Rumblefishs Hinterbau mit Fat Albert (2,35")


----------



## Wuudi (11. Februar 2006)

Das sollte ein M sein - und mir passts gut also wird's auch eins sein 

Die restlichen Fragen beantworte ich morgen. Ich kann aber nur mit einem 2.25er Albert im Hinterbau dienen...


----------



## RonnyS (11. Februar 2006)

Danke WUUDI !!!


----------



## RonnyS (11. Februar 2006)

DANKE FloImSchnee


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (11. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Wuudi...vielleicht noch ein Foto von -hinten-
> (wegen Reifenbreiten-Check)  möglich für einen ESX
> wartenden ?  Danke




Habe dieses Bild noch vom ESX8 (Eurobike 2005) mit Fat Albert 2,35" 






....



MMN


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Februar 2006)

da sollte dann ein NN 2,4 locker rein passen. 

@wuudi: wie groß bist du? sl?


----------



## Wuudi (11. Februar 2006)

Ich bin zärtliche 178cm mit SL 83cm...


----------



## prallax (11. Februar 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

kannst mal messen, ob die Überstandshöhe so wie im Katalog angegeben ist ? 10cm vor dem Tretlager vom Boden bis Oberkannte Oberrohr messen (Bei auf 130mm ausgefahrener Gabel).

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (11. Februar 2006)

Danke MMM / Wuudi...was ich bisher gesehen habe...denke ich das ein 2.5 reingeht


----------



## Wuudi (11. Februar 2006)

prallax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wuudi,
> 
> kannst mal messen, ob die Überstandshöhe so wie im Katalog angegeben ist ? 10cm vor dem Tretlager vom Boden bis Oberkannte Oberrohr messen (Bei auf 130mm ausgefahrener Gabel).
> 
> Danke !



10cm vor dem Tretlager also ungefähr dort wo das große Kettenblatt aufhört ist die Überstandshöhe 81cm beim M.
Aber wird die Überstandshöhe nicht weiter hinten gemessen ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2006)

-


----------



## Rerun (12. Februar 2006)

Heute habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Canyon geschossen.
Werkszustand + Look 4x4 + HAC4PP = 12,1 Kg

Gleich mal noch ne Frage: Glaubt ihr dem HAC4 Sender wird an der Position über der Bremsscheibe ggf zu warm? Bin bisher noch keine Scheibenbremsen gefahren...


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Auch von mir gibts heute weitere (Detail-)Bilder des ES7.





Wie immer zu finden hier: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Februar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Canyon geschossen.
> Werkszustand + Look 4x4 + HAC4PP = 12,1 Kg
> 
> Gleich mal noch ne Frage: Glaubt ihr dem HAC4 Sender wird an der Position über der Bremsscheibe ggf zu warm? Bin bisher noch keine Scheibenbremsen gefahren...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Und wieder eine kleine Fotosession online auf meinem blog.

Die Bilder von der letzten Tour am Freitag zum Greiterhof oberhalb Meran sind jetzt online. In der Gallery findet ihr Bilder vom ES7, eine Aussicht auf Meran und Umgebung und Fotos des verschneiten Trails nach Meran. (Wer die Bike gelesen hat, das ist der Weg Nr. 2 von Hafling nach Meran)


----------



## Reispfanne (14. Februar 2006)

Mein Beitrag zu 2006er Canyons in artgerechter Haltung,auch wenn ich nich so toll fotografieren kann wie der Wuudi ^^ Jaaaaa,kabelloser Tacho kommt noch!


----------



## Rerun (14. Februar 2006)

Na so schlecht ist doch das Foto auch wieder nicht 
Schließlich kann man wenigstens erkennen das es ein Canyon ist 

Ich dachte aber auf dem Foto im ersten Moment das Du Dir einen Flatbar installiert hast... Irgendwie kommt mir dein Lenker erheblich flacher vor als mein Syntace. Ich hatte nämlich schonmal darüber nachgedacht mir einen Flat mit Hörnchen zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (14. Februar 2006)

Nee,is NOCH der Iridium Riser,das sieht man auf dem oberen Foto nich so gut,außerdem hab ich mittlerweile den Vorbau auf flach gedreht...und die Ahead-Kappe von Iridium musste runter,auf diesem Foto is se noch drauf:


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Boh ey is der dreckich


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Einfach Klasse Super Toll --> die Fotos von Euch
Wuudi auf dem "Vigli" liegt ja gar kein Schnee


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2006)

OH MEIN GOTT, DRECK!!!

Sag mal, du fährst die Gabel gut raus, oder? IIRc ne 130er ?  Haste mal mit Kabelbinder nachgemessen? Laut Matsch ist ja nicht mehr viel Travel übrig.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

Weil gerade etwas von artgerechter Haltung geschrieben wurde...
...mein Beitrag dazu: 






(bitte nicht über die Sprunghöhe lästern, ich hatte etwas wenig Schwung...  )

@alpha-centauri: Reispfannes Gabel ist eine F100, keine Talas.


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

@Flo: 

Welche Schoner hast du da ?

Ich bin (noch) nicht begeistert von meinen 661. Im sitzen (und treten) rutschen die immer runter vom Knie. Hab ich sie zu fest/ze wenig fest an oder eine Nummer zu gross ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Schoner hast du da ?


Dainese Freestyle.
Haben 4 Straps, keinen Strumpf --> man braucht also die Schuhe nicht auszuziehen. 
Der Halt ist, seitdem ich die Kletts etwas erweitert habe, ganz gut.


----------



## braintrust (14. Februar 2006)

@flo:
woooo gibs die reflektor-röhrchen?! sind richtig geil


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> woooo gibs die reflektor-röhrchen?! sind richtig geil


In jedem Bikeshop. Das Gute daran: am Tag fallen sie kaum auf.


----------



## Reispfanne (15. Februar 2006)

@alpha-centauri: In der Stadt haben wir so'n paar 15-17jährige Halbstarke, die mit ihren teils durchaus teuren Dirt Jumpern (oder gibt's Kona jetzt auch in billig?) nich mehr machen als...öhm...draufsitzen. Wie auch immer, eingesaut musste ich denen erstmal sauberes droppen demonstrieren ^^ Scherz (was droppen angeht,der Rest stimmt leider), das Bild is von der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt, hab extra alle bösen Stellen mitgenommen. Is aber nie durchgeschlagen, von daher lass ich's erstmal so.


----------



## Rerun (15. Februar 2006)

Hier mal meine neuste Bildkreation als mir heute mal etwas langweilig war


----------



## Wuudi (15. Februar 2006)

Geil hast du die ganzen Logos zusammengesucht ?

Könntest du mir die schicken ? Dann kriegst auch das Canyon Logo (Tip: Gibts auf www.canyon.com  )


----------



## Rerun (15. Februar 2006)

Die SRAM Logos (Rock Shox, Avid etc.) gibts hier

http://www.sram.com/de/community/logos.php

Das Fox Logo gabs hier

http://www.4grip.com/images/fox_logo.png

Syntace

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=342

DTSwiss fehlt zum Beispiel noch, da habe ich jetzt kein großes Logo gefunden. Kleine gibts natürlich auf der HP...


----------



## loxa789 (15. Februar 2006)

Hey Wuddi

Für diese Bilder könnte ich dich w.....   

1. Hab noch immer keine gerade Bremscheibe für mein XC8
2. Haben seit anfang November eine dicke Schneeschicht auf 650m liegen

Komme daher derzeit nicht zum Biken. 
Vor lauter Vorfreude aufs biken läuft mir aber schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen und du machst in mir noch wässriger.   

Deine Bilder sind aber der alle super.  Würde mir von Canyon auch solche wünschen

lg loxa789


----------



## Wuudi (15. Februar 2006)

@Rerun:

Thanx!

@loxa789:

Wenn's am Sonntag wie vorhergesehen nicht regnet werden wir wieder eine kleine Tour machen


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

Schickes bildchen. geil gemacht mit den logos. welches progi haste denn benutzt? photoshop?  TOP die bilder !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (15. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> welches progi haste denn benutzt? photoshop?  TOP die bilder !!!!!!



danke! ja, hab ich mit photoshop gemacht...


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

ES7-Bilder last turn:





Zum Abschluss gibt's noch ein paar Detailpics und einige Teile auf der Waage...
Wie immer zu finden auf blog.bytesinmotion.com


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (17. Februar 2006)

Möchte euch auch einmal meine neue Geliebte vorstellen:

*ES9 2006*







Ein Fahrbericht vom Wochenende gibt es nächste Woche !


MMN


----------



## Rip258 (18. Februar 2006)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen ES7: 

Es ist wahrlich ein Genuß mit dem ES7 einen Berg zu erklimmen. Die Verstellung der Fox RLC funktioniert tadellos ohne Probleme. Das verstellen des Federweges während des fahrens ist ein Kinderspiel. 

Ähnliches gilt für den Pearl 3.3, die Handhabung ist top und sehr einfach. Das einstellen der Federwirkung über das Floodgate ist eine persönliche Geschacksache (während des fahrens einfach probieren). 

Die Avid Juicy 7 machte anfangs am Vorderrad noch diverse Bremsgeräusche, diese verschwanden aber, nach dem sie wie vorgegeben eingebremst wurde. Das Bremsverhalten ist gigantisch aber immernoch sehr gut zu dosierbar.

Die Lenkerbreite für mich evtl. etwas zu breit, vermutlich werde ich Ihn noch etwas einkürzen. Empfehlen kann ich die Griffe von Egron "Race Grip R2M", diese liegen gut in der Hand und entlasten diese.

Ein geniales Bike, egal ob Berg hoch (heute nur 17%) oder Berg runter (heute 28%). Man kann es nur empfehlen.

Was mache bemängelten ist die Beinfreiheit ich mit 175 cm größe habe den Rahmengröße "M" und komme sehr gut zurecht. 

 In meiner Fotogalerie sind noch ander Bilder für Euch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2006)

hört sic hja alles spitze an.

wozu ist der blaue drehknopf der talas an dem unteren linken holm ?

zu den sks schutzblechen:

ich hab das gleiche. problem war nur, dass nach ner zeit das plastiktel nach unten klappte, weil die schrauben im plastik nicht richtig fixierten.

haben die das mitlerweile gelöst oder musst du immer noch die schrauben an diesem gummiartigen teil gelgentlich fest ziehen ?


----------



## Rip258 (18. Februar 2006)

Hey Alpha, 

du hast recht die Schrauben am hinteren Schutzblech haben sich gelockert. Zuhause habe ich diese noch etwas stärker angezogen. Wenn das auch nicht hilft klebe ich diese mit Sicherungslack fest. 

Der blaue Drehknopf am linken Holm unten dient für die Entsperrung- Auslöseschwelle der Gabel. Hier habe ich noch nicht rumgespielt. 

Genaueres findest du unter folgender Adresse:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/website/..\BackOffice\UploadedFiles\OwnersManual\2006_36_OMgr.pdf


----------



## Wuudi (18. Februar 2006)

@all Internet Explorer User:

Jetzt gehen die letzten Bilder auf meinem Blog auch in eurem veralteten und durchlöcherten Browser 

Im Firefox gingen sie immer...


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

Autoventil oder ..... ?


----------



## Rerun (18. Februar 2006)

@rip258
jetzt noch eine Satteltasche und ein Seitenständer, dann wäre das Bike komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (18. Februar 2006)

Hier ein ESX-7:


----------



## Wuudi (18. Februar 2006)

Fett


----------



## M!ke (18. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Fett



Gilt für Bike und Bild....


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

Oh mein Gott ein ES-X  Danke !


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

cos75 - nicht vergessen 29.4.


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

cos75...sag mal wie fährt es sich (feeling)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2006)

Rip258 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alpha,
> 
> du hast recht die Schrauben am hinteren Schutzblech haben sich gelockert. Zuhause habe ich diese noch etwas stärker angezogen. Wenn das auch nicht hilft klebe ich diese mit Sicherungslack fest.
> 
> ...



also ich hab mich mit dem sks problem jahrelang rumgeplagt, bis eines tages beim festeanziehen sich die schraube/mutter durchs plastik drehte. 

http://81.169.156.242/image/product/STZ/STZ_Lb9SKV-hi-sw-il.jpg

das ist zwar hässlich - dafür verzieht es sich nicht beim riden nach unten. 

und sorry, das manual hab ich studiert und kapierte es immer noch nicht.

so viel wie ich jetzt verstanden hab: die gabel hat ne lockoutfunktion. und damit cruised man, und plötzlich kommt ein schagloch und mit diesem drehregler bestimmt man, ab wann das lockout aufhört.

richtig verstanden ?


----------



## corallus (18. Februar 2006)

Also ich sage da nur, OBERHAMMER!! Komme gerade von einem 4h Ausritt mit meinem ES7 zurück, das ich gestern bei der Post abgeholt und (natürlich im Wohnzimmer) montiert habe. Absolut geiles Bike! Mein Hardtail von 93 hat jetzt schon depressionen, weil es jetzt von mir kaum mehr Zuneigung bekommt und bekommen wird.. 

Hie und da ein wenig Pümpeln, an den Rädchen schrauben, den Schalter drehen und schon hat man seine passende Einstellung gefunden. Ich gehe glaub jetzt schon schlafen, damit schneller wieder morgen ist und ich erneut damit raus in den Schlamm kann..

Wünsche gut Geduld an alle, die noch auf ihr ES warten, viel Spass damit an alle, die schon eins besitzen und mein Beileid an jene, die (noch) keins bestellt haben.


----------



## Didi123 (18. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mich mit dem sks problem jahrelang rumgeplagt, bis eines tages beim festeanziehen sich die schraube/mutter durchs plastik drehte.
> 
> http://81.169.156.242/image/product/STZ/STZ_Lb9SKV-hi-sw-il.jpg
> 
> das ist zwar hässlich - dafür verzieht es sich nicht beim riden nach unten.



Ich hab' auch lieber das hässliche genommen... 
Hatte schon vor dem Kauf bedenken, dass das mehrteilige runter kippt. Außerdem ist das Hässliche billiger...


----------



## Didi123 (18. Februar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sage da nur, OBERHAMMER!! Komme gerade von einem 4h Ausritt mit meinem ES7 zurück...



Hmm, wenn ich die Kommentare nach den ersten Metern so lese, sollte ich mir vielleicht doch noch dieses Jahr Eines bestellen... 
HmmHmmm....



			
				corallus schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ich gestern bei der Post abgeholt und (natürlich im Wohnzimmer) montiert habe..



HiHi, habe  nichts anderes erwartet..


----------



## Neckarinsel (18. Februar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @rip258
> jetzt noch eine Satteltasche und ein Seitenständer, dann wäre das Bike komplett



Wer oder was andere an ihr Rad schrauben solltest Du schon denen überlassen. Da jeder sein Bike für seine speziellen Ansprüche aufbaut.

Zu den Satteltaschen und den Seitenständer, die solltest Du, wenn Du das möchtest vielleicht an Dein eigenes Rad motieren. 

Das überlasse ich ganz alleine Dir. Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


----------



## Rerun (18. Februar 2006)

@hoenen
Na Du gehst wohl auch zum lachen in den Keller, was?
Wobei mich jetzt schon interessieren würde wie Dein Bike aussieht


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @hoenen
> Na Du gehst wohl auch zum lachen in den Keller, was?
> Wobei mich jetzt schon interessieren würde wie Dein Bike aussieht




rofl, her mit den bildern !


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

cos75 - wie lang ist der Superforce (Vorbau) beim ES-X ?
Wieviel cm sind es bitte von der Sattelspitze bis zum Lenker beim ES-X.  Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

ES-X 7 mit Autoventil ex Canyon bestückt ?


----------



## cos75 (19. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> cos75 - wie lang ist der Superforce (Vorbau) beim ES-X ?
> Wieviel cm sind es bitte von der Sattelspitze bis zum Lenker beim ES-X.  Danke für Deine Hilfe



Hi Ronny,

1. 90mm bei Größe S/M 105mm bei L/XL

2. 51cm (Größe S).

3. Französische Ventile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

Danke cos75 ...jetzt mache ich mir wegen 2 cm Gedanken
aber werde Canyon fragen ob ein 105er Vorbau möglich ist.
Kann man in die Felge auch Schlauch mit Autoventil legen oder ist das Loch zu klein ?


----------



## cos75 (19. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Danke cos75 ...jetzt mache ich mir wegen 2 cm Gedanken
> aber werde Canyon fragen ob ein 105er Vorbau möglich ist.
> Kann man in die Felge auch Schlauch mit Autoventil legen oder ist das Loch zu klein ?


Wobei das von die gefragte Maß wenig Aussagekraft hat. Kommt ja darauf an, wie weit der Sattel draußen ist und wie lang die Sattelspitze ist. Bei dem C2 ist die Spitze ziemlich lang.

Für Autoventile ist das Loch leider zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

also beim ES 6 / 7 mit Sun felgen geht nur der Franzosendreck . Ich hätte lieber AV - aber im Canyon Shop hatten sie schon gesagt, dass man die dann Aufbohren müsste. Ärgert mich eigentlich, da ich lieber AV hätte.


----------



## mcfid (19. Februar 2006)

Canyon Yellowstone 2005 ziemlich serienmässig, aber mir taugt´s so....
Kann die neue Saison schon kaum mehr erwarten!
LG
mcfid


----------



## Tom33 (19. Februar 2006)

so wird das nix, das Bild muss irgendwo auf  Webspace abgelegt werden, dann kannst Du es verlinken.

Webspace gibt es hier: www.666kb.com


----------



## mcfid (19. Februar 2006)

mehr als 60kB darfs wohl nicht sein.....
Danke für die Info
mcfid


----------



## Rerun (19. Februar 2006)

Ich find das Yellowstone echt immerwieder klasse 


ps: was hast Du denn da für ein schönes GPS teil drann?


----------



## mcfid (19. Februar 2006)

> Ich find das Yellowstone echt immerwieder klasse



jajaja..  freu mich auch total. Canyon ist überhaupt sehr geschmackvoll find ich. 
Hast du Dein 2006er XC9 schon bekommen? 
----> Unglaubliches Gerät Gratuliere!!!

Das GPS ist ein Garmin GPSMAP 60CS, das ich im Salzkammergut (Ö) zum ersten mal wirklich eingesetzt hatte und auch wirklich gut brauchen konnte (Tracks des Salzkammergut sind online auch verfügbar - echt praktisch)

Happy bikin´ und viel Spaß mit dem XC9!
mcfid


----------



## Woodigasm (20. Februar 2006)

mcfid schrieb:
			
		

> (Tracks des Salzkammergut sind online auch verfügbar - echt praktisch)
> 
> mcfid



Sehr cool.
Kannst du mal einen Link posten? Welche Software braucht man dafür?

Mercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (20. Februar 2006)

tach,

das teil ist ein eigenständiges handgerät, die software ist schon drauf. die einzelnen karten kann man sich gegen geld absaugen (tlw. direkt auf die geräte, ja nach deren ausstattung) oder auch satzweise als cd oder dvd kaufen, bzw. bei der e-bucht ersteigern. 
die datensätze (karten) passen zumeist für alle gängigen gps-softwaremodule (derer es leider viel zu viele gibt).

die karten kann man dann, sofern man sie als externen satz bekommt, per schnittstelle vom pc aus auf das handgerät rüberziehen (fassungsvermögen bzw. anzahl je nach speicherkapazität).

produktvorstellung gibt's bei :http://www.garmin.de.

man kann auch andere systeme verwenden, die man per adapter-halterung im auto (hier über die boxen mit sprachausgabe), am motorrrad oder am fahrrad befestigen oder auch beim wandern in der tasche tragen kann. diese geräte (tomtom, garmin, u.a.m.) haben einen größeren schirm, sind aber daher natürlich insgesamt deutlich voluminöser. aber man hat 1 gerät (ca. 300 - 500 eu) mit größerem schirm für jeden einsatzzweck.

handgeräte sind draußen natürlich robuster, schlanker und schicker...


----------



## bonzai (20. Februar 2006)

grmbl, wieder keinen verdeckten link hinbekommen...


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

*happy End!!!*


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

Juhuuuu !

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## mcfid (20. Februar 2006)

GPS links:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...limitstart.320/country.%D6sterreich/federal./

oder

http://www.geo-coaching.at/geocoaching/selectregion.php

Viel Spaß beim AUCH WIRKLICH FAHREN!!!  
mcfid


----------



## Raphi78 (20. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> *happy End!!!*




BITTE MEEEHHHHHRRRR..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (20. Februar 2006)

@griesschnitte
sehr schön herzlichen glückwunsch nach dem ganzen stress
viel spass damit 
tt


----------



## drei_c (20. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> happy End!!!



Post sei dank...
ein amoklauf in ner münchener postfiliale weniger...  

- Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike !!!
Ride On! - Fahrbericht nicht vergessen.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

hab das bike noch schnell vor der arbeit zusammengeschraubt.
deshalb weitere fotos frühestens heute abend.


----------



## braintrust (20. Februar 2006)

super teil!!! will auch mehr bilder 
hab heute noch inner sbahn drangedacht...ob ich was von amoklauf hören werde


----------



## Trailsucker (20. Februar 2006)

absolut nobles teil. und endlich mal in L (wenn ich mich nich sehr irre). wenn du wieder zu hause bist versprich mir dass du ein paar bilder machst, ja?


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

1. XL
2. versprochen!


----------



## Wern (20. Februar 2006)

irrst dich. ist in Xl. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre
Aber mehr ´Bilder sind immer gut.


----------



## Trailsucker (20. Februar 2006)

ok dann is es eben xl . hauptsache mal nich s


----------



## Bayker (20. Februar 2006)

hab mein ES7 auch in XL bestellt. 

setz auch bildchen rein wennes da is. 
(wenn ich weiß wie das geht     )


----------



## RonnyS (20. Februar 2006)

Griesschnitte - Gratuliere ein ES-X7 wieder in München
Soll ich Dir nun eine kleine Bestellgeschichte erzählen
....ich meine im sehr "Positiven" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

erzähl mal, aber im wartezimmer!


----------



## oddy (21. Februar 2006)

So, hier nun zwei Bilder meines ES-X 7 in L:













Ich kann griesschnittes Meinung in Bezug auf die Rahmendicke zustimmen, wenn man über den Rahmen streicht oder klopft, so klingt das Material nicht besonders dick.
Sicher kein Problem bei der Steifigkeit, bei einem Sturz, mit Einwirkung auf den Rahmen, wird dieser sicherlich einiges abbekommen. In der Beschreibung von Canyon heißt es auch, daß man den Rahmen nicht in einen Montageständer klemmen soll, da es evtl. zu Beschädigungen am Rahmen kommen kann.

Edit:
Hm, die Verlinkung auf das Fotoalbum hat wohl nicht so ganz geklappt...
Hab auf Image geklickt, den Link eingegeben und nichts erscheint.


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2006)

Meinst du so:


----------



## oddy (21. Februar 2006)

Danke Wuudi, hätt ich 'Link hinzufügen' anklicken müssen, anstatt auf 'Grafik einfügen'?


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2006)

Nö mit Grafik passt's schon, wahrscheinlich hast du den Pfad falsch angeben .. doppelt http://http:// oder so ähnlich


----------



## oddy (21. Februar 2006)

Hm, eigentlich nicht. Der Link sieht bei mir so aus:

''http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/225395/cat/500/ppuser/57735''

Natürlich noch mit IMG davor, habs aber durch '' ersetzt, sonst sieht man wieder nichts.


----------



## oddy (21. Februar 2006)

OK, hab den Fehler gefunden, der Link muß so aussehen:

''http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/02210002.JPG''


----------



## Wern (21. Februar 2006)

@ oddy. Kannst du bitte mal die Pike von oben fotografieren?? 
Hast du schon einen EInstellknopf für die Druckstufe gefunden??


----------



## oddy (21. Februar 2006)

Das mit dem Fotografieren ist so ne Sache, da ich keine eigene Digicam habe, muß ich immer meinen Bruder antanzen lassen.
Mit der Einstellung der Federung werd ich mich in den nächsten Tagen beschäftigen. Habe leider im Moment wenig Zeit. Bin schon froh, daß ich das Rad soweit aufbauen konnte.

An der Gabel sind folgende Einstellknöpfe:
Unten ein rotes Einstellrad.
Oben ein blaues zum Sperren und ein goldenes, auf dem Gate steht.

Mehr iss nich.

Nachtrag:
So, hab mich doch mal genauer mit dem Handbuch und der Gabel befaßt und muß sagen, daß es nicht gerade der Bringer ist. Eine Abbildung der Gabel, mit ihren Einstellmöglichkeiten fehlt komplett und stellenweise ist die Beschreibung auch etwas vage, wie z.B. 'Bei einigen Gabeln, kann die Druckstufe eingestellt werden.'
Ich geh einfach mal von den Modellen mit Einstellmöglichkeit an der Gabelkrone aus. 
Da heißt es:
Bei Modellen mit Einstellung an der Gabelkrone können sie die Druckstufe erhöhen, indem sie den Einsteller im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Durch Drehung um 90 Grad wird der Sperrmodus aktiviert. Setzen sie den Einsteller auf eine beliebige Position zwischen 'Open' und 'Lock', um die gewünschte Druckstufe einzustellen.

Nur, zwischen Open und Lock gibt es bei mir keine Zwischenstellung. Entweder springt das Einstellrad auf Open oder auf Lock.

Edit2:
Eine Abbildung der Gabel befindet sich doch im Handbuch, und zwar auf den letzten Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (21. Februar 2006)

@ oddy 

thanks für die Bilder. Sieht echt wahnsinnig gut aus. nun kann ich mich noch mehr auf KW 10 freuen !


----------



## oddy (23. Februar 2006)

Ist ja irre, nach nur 3 Tagen, schon weit über 500 Aufrufe der beiden Bilder  .


----------



## christoph2 (23. Februar 2006)

So, gestern klingelte der Postbote: "Ich habe ein Fahrrad für Sie" 

Hier nun zur farblichen Abwechslung mal ein silbernes ES6.






Habe leider nicht so viel Zeit für mehr Fotos und ausführliches Testen. Werde ich aber Mitte März nachholen.

Übrigens für alle Schweizer: Die Zollgebühren haben bei mir nur 12 Fr. betragen und der Coast-Aufkleber lässt sich wirklich easy abziehen.


----------



## thto (23. Februar 2006)

au mann ich ertrage die pics von den geilen bikes net


----------



## Trailsucker (23. Februar 2006)

dieses silber schaut ma hammergeil aus  .


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Februar 2006)

Und bei den Ergon Griffen mit Hörnchen am ES kommt mir das  

Ansonsten schönes Bike

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES5Teufel (23. Februar 2006)

Da stimme ich Augus1328 voll zu. An einem Enduro sehen Lenkerhörnchen verboten aus . Dann lieber ein paar gute Endurogriffe drangebastelt.

Bis auf diese Sache  sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Rip258 (23. Februar 2006)

Ist doch scheiß egal ob mit oder Lenkerhörnchen. Fakt ist, die Griffe sind sehr bequem, ich fahre diese auch. 

 ## An einem ES-7## 

@ Christoph2 viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike und mut zur Lücke!


----------



## christoph2 (23. Februar 2006)

ES5Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich Augus1328 voll zu. An einem Enduro sehen Lenkerhörnchen verboten aus . Dann lieber ein paar gute Endurogriffe drangebastelt.
> 
> Bis auf diese Sache  sehr schönes Bike.



Ja, mag sein, aber ich denke beim ES ist es noch akzeptabel. Wenn man sich übrigens die Gallerie hier anschaut, ist es nicht das einzige ES mit Lenkerhörnchen.
Und für längere Touren sind die schon ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Februar 2006)

christoph2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mag sein, aber ich denke beim ES ist es noch akzeptabel. Wenn man sich übrigens die Gallerie hier anschaut, ist es nicht das einzige ES mit Lenkerhörnchen.
> Und für längere Touren sind die schon ziemlich praktisch.



Bei mir ist ein ES7 mit VRO Vorbau, Riser Lenker und Iridium Barends (die schön-mattschwarzen) und Ergon Griffe geplant - wird sicher funny aussehen und sich fahren lassen wie aufm Motorroller  .


----------



## RonnyS (23. Februar 2006)

NC 17 Rockring
Hat jemand von Euch einen "Rockring" drauf und könnte ein Foto zeigen. Danke


----------



## RonnyS (23. Februar 2006)

wuudi ...vorletzte Massfrage an Dich
Vom Tretlager aus gemessen......73 cm zum Sattel
kein Problem bei M oder .....


----------



## Wern (24. Februar 2006)

Bald gibt s ein Photo vom NC17 Ring God. Also als Ersatz fürs große Kettenblatt.


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

WERN ....wenn mein ESX7 da ist - siehst Du auch ein
NC 17 Rockring ....für den "alten" Augustiner hau ich noch
Carbon Barends hin (zumind. haut es mir keine Delle ex
Bremshebel rein ....schöne 20°)....obendrein für
christoph2 noch einen Flaschenhalter....und wenn jemand danach "motzt"...tu ich mir eine chinesische Fahrradglocke
und ein Cockpit hin plus Handtuchhalter/Klopapierhalter !
(meine ich ernst !)


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2006)

Traust du dich nie....


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee: "Darf doch darüber nachdenken ?"
Im übrigen....der "Klopapierhalter" paßt vorzüglich
(Distanz) beim Flaschenhalter rein....und der "Erste Hilfe" Kasten (mit Rotkreuzemblem) für die + 100 kg. Downhiller an den Sattel.

_*Remember: *_*"Shit Happens". ..if you go mountain biking, *
*sooner or later you will crash. Ride at your own risk!*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rip258 (24. Februar 2006)

Super Idee Ronny, unsere Bikes sind alle noch ausbaufähgig


----------



## christoph2 (24. Februar 2006)

Und bitte den Rückspiegel nicht vergessen! Für ein sicheres Fahren unverzichtbar...


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

Spaß beiseite....cos75 ...hast Du einen Fahrbericht bevor
der Schnee kommt ?


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

wuudi....bevor Du uns ganz verloren gehst
Welche Größe brauche ich für die Sattelstützen-Dichtung ?
Syntace 
Modell / Ausführung: Little Jo Dichtung
für 26-29 mm Sattelstützen-Ø
für 29-32 mm Sattelstützen-Ø


----------



## husky.se (25. Februar 2006)

frisch aus dem wald. war schön heute: sonnenschein, einsam im vereisten wald.
nur die eingefrorenen füße nach 2 std haben meine stimmung etwas getrübt. aber die pasta jetzt macht das alles wieder wett


----------



## gally (25. Februar 2006)

HALLO LEUTE,
HABE GESTERN MEIN ESX7 MONTIERT UND JETZT MAL EINE FRAGE AN ALLE DIE DEN ROCK SHOX PEARL 3.3 DÄMPFER HABEN, HABT IHR AUCH DIESES BLOPP-GERÄUSCH WENN DER DÄMPFER EINTAUCHT, KLINGT ALS WENN EINE LUFTBLASE AUS DEM DÄMPFER ENTWEICHT. ICH HABE MAL DIE UNGEFÄHRE POSITION ERMITTELT, KÖNNTE AN DER ABSTREIFERDICHTUNG WO DIE KOLBENSTANGE IN DAS DÄMPFERGEHÄUSE ENTAUCHT SEIN. DIESES GERÄUSCH IST NEU UND UNGEWÖHNLICH FÜR MICH ABER VIELEICHT JA NORMAL BEI DIESEM DÄMPFER. DIE FUNKTION IST ABER IN KEINSTER WEISE DADURCH GESTÖRT. WÜRDE MICH SEHR ÄRGERN WENN DER DÄMPFER EINE MACKE HAT, BITTE MELDET EUCH, EURE MEINUNG IST MIR SEHR WICHTIG.
[email protected]

GRÜZI
MARCUS


----------



## CES7 (25. Februar 2006)

1. Ganze Absätze in Großschrift zu verfassen ist extrem unleserlich und unhöflich.

2. Luftdämpfer schmatzen nunmal.


----------



## gally (25. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ganze Absätze in Großschrift zu verfassen ist extrem unleserlich und unhöflich.
> 
> 2. Luftdämpfer schmatzen nunmal.



Hi CES7
danke für "diese" Antwort.
zu 1. Was hat das mit unhöflich zu tun?
zu 2. Ich habe nichts von "schmatzen" geschrieben, zwischen diesen beiden Begriffen liegen Welten.

Ich rede von Blopp-Geräusch, meine anderen Bikes mit DT-Swiss Dämpfern Bloppen nicht, schmatzen hingegen ist bauartbedingt normal das ist mir schon klar.

MfG
MG


----------



## Schluckspecht (25. Februar 2006)

@gally:

ja, das geräusch beim pearl ist normal, hab das ganze auch an 2 dämpfern (einer ist meiner) festgestellt und hier im canyon-forum mal nachgefragt. hört sich nach pfffft an, so als ob luft entweicht.

das geräusch wurde von anderen es-fahrern öfters bestätigt. mittlerweile pfffftet meiner garnichtmehr. ein paar km (100)  und weg ist das geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Februar 2006)

also ich hab es und es x probegefahren. an beiden ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Hebi1 (26. Februar 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Katzenaugen!!!! Am Vorderreifen!!!  Wie furchtbar!! 
Sonst geil  





			
				messerclub-illi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle,
> das sind meine 2    Canyon's Bj 2002 Gr.M
> 
> Noch 4 Monate  bis ES 6


----------



## Bayker (26. Februar 2006)

is das obere nen 28???? lol sieht nich schön aus


----------



## Bogeyman (26. Februar 2006)

Na dann will ich auch mal... der erste Schnee und ich musste raus 




Bike: Yellowstone 2005
Größe: L (20")
Gewicht: ~12kg
Meine Daten: 181cm / 78kg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

Die Farbkombination gefällt mir nicht so sehr.

Übrigens.
Statt diesem lahmen IMageshack:


www.666kb.com


----------



## Briefträger (26. Februar 2006)

hi folks! da manche ihren hobel erst mitte mai bekommen, dachte ich, ich bin so frei und stell hier aktuelle bilder von meinem xc7 rein. 

ist bisserl verändert worden, u.a. sind zwei 203er scheiben oben, danke an wuudi und ht-biker für die gratistauschaktionen! hac4proplus ist dazu gekommen und die "deplazierten" felgensticker mussten weichen und a flaschenhalter is oben. man sollte schließlich genug saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (26. Februar 2006)

The 185mm disk is on front??? I think is switch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> The 185mm disk is on front??? I think is switch.


No, he's got 2x 203mm.


----------



## andreas merlin (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ist das eine 11-34 Kassette und eine 22, 32, 44 Kurbel?

Falls ja, kannst Du alle Gänge schalte (auch gross-gross und klein-klein)?

Danke

AM


----------



## pjfa (26. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> ist bisserl verändert worden, u.a. sind zwei 203er scheiben oben, danke an wuudi und ht-biker für die gratistauschaktionen! hac4proplus ist dazu gekommen und die "deplazierten" felgensticker mussten weichen und a flaschenhalter is oben. man sollte schließlich genug saufen



Yes, 203mm


----------



## Briefträger (26. Februar 2006)

andreas merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist das eine 11-34 Kassette und eine 22, 32, 44 Kurbel?
> 
> ...



ja die standard Kettenblätter	44/32/22 sind oben, hab keine probs beim schalten, doch wer fährt schon vorne groß und hinten groß? den gehören doch sowieso die eier abgeschnitten


----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Wundervolles Aussehen!


----------



## braintrust (27. Februar 2006)

sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## scf2008 (27. Februar 2006)

Wirklich toll.


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

geile wuchtbrummen haste da drauf. fette 203er. 

nur sind die an nem xc nötig?      . 


oder bist du auch einer der vielen über 90er kandidaten  . 


ansonsten erste sahne. ich freu mich auch schon auf mein ES7


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> geile wuchtbrummen haste da drauf. fette 203er.
> 
> nur sind die an nem xc nötig?      .
> 
> ...



hab 75 kg 

geht rein um die synchronität von vorne und hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

axo. hast recht sieht deutlich besser aus!!!


----------



## xysiu33 (27. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker - geiles Bike hast du da - glückwunsch - da wartest du bestimmt auf besseres Wetter.......

tue dir bitte nur einen Gefallen: schmeiss die Canyon-Griffe raus - die sehen nicht nur .....e aus, die sind auch Müll - bei so vielen edlen Teilen, die an deinem Schmuckstück verbaut sind, hat das Bike es nicht anders verdient....

das wirst du aber nach einigen Ausritten selbst merken ( ich habe mir diese gar nicht verbauen lassen ).

viel Spaß mit deinem ES7


----------



## ES5Teufel (27. Februar 2006)

@ICEBREAKER

Dein neues Bike sieht absolut spitzenmässig aus  

Das  ist doch eine XT 11-34 Kassette oder? Habe ich auch drin 

und die 203er passen super , lieber zu große als zu kleine Scheiben. 

Grüße


----------



## Hupert (27. Februar 2006)

So sch**ße sehen die Iridium Griffe gar nicht aus, aber wirklich griffig sind die Dinger nun auch nicht...


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Meins ist auch synchron   Aber eben "nur" 2x 185mm


----------



## ES5Teufel (27. Februar 2006)

@Hupert

Die originalen Griffe sind Geschmackssache und vor allem wer viel schraubt braucht in etwa solche. 





Die Teile sind super griffig und halten bombenfest.


----------



## Strider (27. Februar 2006)

Bin ich der einzige der findet das die riesen scheibe hinten hässlich wie noch was aussieht?


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich der einzige der findet das die riesen scheibe hinten hässlich wie noch was aussieht?



Ich sag's mal so.. ich hab vorne auch auf klein umgerüstet und würde deshalb nie im Leben hinten eine 203er reinmachen. Den Rest musst du selbst zusammenreimen


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

danke danke für die komplimente  

wollte mir die Terry Ergon Griffe R2 M gleich rauf schrauben lassen. nur hatte sie canyon nicht lagernd.

deswegen die standard.

soll ich diese terry ergon griffe nehmen, oder hat wer bessere vorschläge?

I.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Terry Enduro Grips.

Ich hab die R1 mit kleinem Hörnchen im Moment. Die werd ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht ans ES schrauben


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)




----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

wobei ich nicht weiss, ob du bei dieser großen auflagefläche beim downhill den lenker anständig umfassen kannst......?!?!

hat wer von diesen ergon 2er griffen erfahrung?


----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

Super Icebreaker und Husky
wuudi....bevor Du uns ganz verloren gehst
Welche Größe brauche ich für die Sattelstützen-Dichtung ?
Syntace 
Modell / Ausführung: Little Jo Dichtung
für 26-29 mm Sattelstützen-Ø
für 29-32 mm Sattelstützen-Ø


----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker HAC4ProPlus o.k ?


----------



## Hupert (27. Februar 2006)

ES5Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> @Hupert
> 
> Die originalen Griffe sind Geschmackssache und vor allem wer viel schraubt braucht in etwa solche.
> 
> ...




Gibts die auch mit C statt O und E anstatt dem Y... Nein? Dann erstmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

http://85.10.200.53/rtisports.de/images/products/detail/424-000-40.jpg?MTE0MTA2OTMxMg==


----------



## Hupert (27. Februar 2006)

was sind denn das für welche?


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Das sind die Terry Ergon Enduro E1 Grips.
Weiss nicht ob's die schon im echten Leben gibt oder nur im Katalog...


----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

...wenn mein ESX7 da ist...zeige ich sie Dir !


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Icebreaker HAC4ProPlus o.k ?



mkey


----------



## Hart´l (28. Februar 2006)

Mooogggeeennn...
@Icebreaker
so muß dat sein:
Neues Haus (oder Wohnung) und neues Bike!!
Also ich hätte mein Rad nicht auf den neuen Parkett stellen dürfen. 

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## Tom33 (28. Februar 2006)

Oury Grips... die hatte ich auch am Rotwild... einfach geil. Müssen aber trocken montiert werden, nur etwas Haarspray auf den Lenker und dann drüberschieben


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich nicht weiss, ob du bei dieser großen auflagefläche beim downhill den lenker anständig umfassen kannst......?!?!
> 
> hat wer von diesen ergon 2er griffen erfahrung?



Also ich hab die da...






und bin eigtl. sehr zufrieden. 
Bin zwar beileibe nicht der Oberdownhiller, aber vom Greifen her kann ich absolut nix gegen die Griffe sagen. Man kommt prima mit den Fingern rum, hat gute Ballenauflage... passt! Die Hörnchen hab' ich bisher nicht vermisst, obwohl man damit wohl noch etwas komfortabler unterwegs sein könnte.
Wer recht kleine Hände hat kann evtl. auch zur Damenvariante greifen, die hat einen geringeren Umfang für Daumen und Zeigefinger und die Handballenauflage ist etwas kleiner. 
Ich habe keine Handwerkerhände (Bikehandschuhgröße "M") und mir passt gut die (abgebildete) Herrenvariante.


----------



## Hart´l (28. Februar 2006)

Mogggeeennn..
na, wenn das jetzt eine Gallerie über Lenkergriffe wird, geb ich auch meinen Senf ääääh.. Griff dazu:

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## Schluckspecht (28. Februar 2006)

@hart´l: gute wahl! da rutsch nix, weder griff noch pfote  

die dinger sind lustig und so schön klebrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drei_c (28. Februar 2006)

Richtig - gute Wahl, wenn dann aber in schwarz - oder ? Wobei sich der Griff wirklich anfühlt wie... Bin mal gespannt, ob das nach nem halben Jahr immer noch so ist.
Meine liegen zu Hause - gestern gekommen. Bilder gibts, sobald ich zum schrauben komm.


----------



## Trailsucker (28. Februar 2006)

die werd ich mir wohl auch an mein es schrauben. aber in schwarz. wo bekommt ihr die her bzw. wo kann man sie billig bekommen.


----------



## Hart´l (28. Februar 2006)

Ja natürlich in Schwarz..(wie alles...Black is beautifull) 
Also ich hab sie jetzt seit 3 Jahren, und sie sind immer noch klebrieg.
Ich hab sie beim Zweiradcenter Stadler in Regensburg kekauft. Preis weis ich nicht mehr..!

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## braintrust (28. Februar 2006)

ähm irgendwie hab ich was verpasst 
um welche griffe handelt es sich denn nun da oben?


----------



## Schluckspecht (28. Februar 2006)

Screw-On GripZ Moto von Syntace, natürlich in schwarz  

siehe hier


----------



## Trailsucker (28. Februar 2006)

ich werde sie mir wohl bei bike-discount bestellen. da hab ich sie recht günstig entdeckt


----------



## RayKo (1. März 2006)

Bei 100% Bike gibt's die Syntace-Griffe gerade für 12,90. Allerdings in grau - muss man sich von dem gesparten Geld halt einen schwarzen Edding kaufen 

http://www.100bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1197


----------



## jsatch (1. März 2006)

hallo, haben jemand bereits ein ES5 2006?  Ich kann nicht Fotos finden...

danke


----------



## Rerun (1. März 2006)

Ich will jetzt zwar nicht jeden Photoshop Erguss hier reinstellen, aber das inverse Bild hat irgendwie was - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Wenn du noch das schwarze Geländer und die Dachrinne wegretuschierst...


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2006)

Du hast zuviel Zeit, kann das sein..? 

...aber sieht nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Rerun (1. März 2006)

@didi

was glaubst du denn wie lange sowas dauert  

ne ne, hast recht, ich hatte etwas langeweile...


----------



## thto (1. März 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2006)

Hier ist mal ein nettes Bild von www.marcotoniolo.com






Passt ja "gerade noch" ins Canyon Foum...


----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Huch, was macht denn die Gabel am brandneuen ESX ? 

..oder ist's ein ES mit Fat Albert ...hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (1. März 2006)

mal ein bild meines grand canyon comp 2005

...hat schon einige km runter, so dass zwischenzeitlich felgen und ein paar andere teile getauscht werden mussten...


----------



## thto (1. März 2006)

@studentx600
keine problems mit der gabel gehabt ?


----------



## studentx600 (1. März 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @studentx600
> keine problems mit der gabel gehabt ?




ne, geht eigentlich...hab sie zwischendurch mal selbst gewartet, da sie etwas luftverlust hatte - mit öl auf dem luftkolben geht's aber wieder. werde demnächst mal noch den steuersatz tauschen - der sah schon im herbst nicht gut aus. aber der muss jetzt noch den schnee durchstehen.

MfG

edit: ne fox würde ich auch nehmen - zufrieden damit ??


----------



## thto (1. März 2006)

hast du ein glück die gabel war das schlechteste produkt was ich in meiner MTB Geschichte erworben habe 3x defekt Luftverlust , defekter RLO , defekte Patrone echt horror aberschön zu hören dass es bei dir funktioniert , fahre jetzt ein Fox F80RLT ich finde ein Traum Verarbeitung Funktion super


----------



## studentx600 (1. März 2006)

na ja, vielleicht gönne ich mir als nächstes die FOX....kann nicht mehr lange dauern  

ansonsten war ich aber mit dem bike immer zufrieden...musste halt etwas leiden und da muss man ein paar austauschteile einplanen. aber eine gute basis.

MfG


----------



## thto (1. März 2006)

ja bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem  bike , alleine die Verarbeitung der FOX finde ich hcohwertiger und vertraueneserweckender als bei der black, mitte mai kommt mein ES7 yhuhuuuuuu


----------



## studentx600 (1. März 2006)

na dann herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spaß damit


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ein bild meines grand canyon comp 2005
> 
> ...hat schon einige km runter, so dass zwischenzeitlich felgen und ein paar andere teile getauscht werden mussten...



Wie hast Du denn das Foto gemacht? 

Rad ausbalanciert, schnell 3 Schritte zurück, *knips* und dann im Hechtsprung das Rad wieder gefangen, bevor es zur Seite kippt...?  

...oder seh' ich nur den Ständer nicht?


----------



## El-Bernardo (1. März 2006)

wenn mangenau hinguckt sieht man, dass die rechte kurbel mit irgendwas am boden festgemacht ist - oder war doch hudini am werk


----------



## griesschnitte (1. März 2006)

hinter dem hinterrad steht der ständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (1. März 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> hinter dem hinterrad steht der ständer




bambusstöckchen unter die rechte kurbel ;-)

...ist trotzdem einmal umgekippt


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2006)




----------



## Tom33 (3. März 2006)

nice home and nice bike


----------



## schnellspanner (3. März 2006)

congratulation! looks breathtaking. have fun!


----------



## Schluckspecht (3. März 2006)

congratulation 2!!! and you have the nice weather to bike!!!


----------



## Thomas_W (4. März 2006)

@pjfa

congratulation...nice pics at http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/.
Have fun with your new bike.
I still have 3 weeks left, till i get my XC 7.

Greetings from Bavaria,

Thomas


----------



## pjfa (5. März 2006)




----------



## Hupert (5. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

>


Nice!!! But not so nice as mine...


----------



## M!ke (6. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Nice!!! But not so nice as mine...



das nennt man dann wohl "Artegerchte Haltung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny (6. März 2006)

So wollte euch mal meine neuesten Umbau zeigen!! Bei mir in der Fränkischen brauche ich kein großes Kettenblatt. Lieber ein wenig mehr Bodenfreiheit, und mehr Schutz gegen böse Steine, und Bäume!!
Gruß Arny


----------



## pjfa (6. März 2006)

First contact whith mud, stone, H2O and Comp.
http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/primeira-sada.html


----------



## Bayker (6. März 2006)

great pictures pifa. very many nice pictures. the environment in portugal seems to be beautiful. i wanna be there and ride my ES7. but its not build already


----------



## Flok (6. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

>



woha nice, already springtime in spain  

And in germany we are drowning in snow


----------



## pjfa (6. März 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> woha nice, already springtime in spain
> 
> And in germany we are drowning in snow




Spain??????? 
PORTUGAL


----------



## Trailsucker (6. März 2006)

where is the difference?^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (6. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> where is the difference?^^.


Germany is Germany
Spain is Spain
Portugal is Portugal


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> First contact whith mud, stone, H2O and Comp.
> http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/primeira-sada.html


I used to make loads of pictures too, when I received my bike last year, 
but you seem to love your bike even more... 

Nice pictures!


----------



## Zeppn (7. März 2006)

Hi Leutz,

hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Torque???

Wuerde gerne mal ein paar Pics sehen! 

mfg zeppn


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Hat sich ne Woche verspätet. Sollten nächste Woche geliefert werden...


----------



## Flok (7. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Spain???????
> PORTUGAL



ups sorry my mistake, thought you where from spain  

But the weather in spain and portugal seems to be the same the most time of the year, or not?  

One question that interessets me: Why have you decided to buy a german bike from a mail-order-company like canyon? No good bike-dealers in portgual?


----------



## pjfa (7. März 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> ups sorry my mistake, thought you where from spain
> 
> But the weather in spain and portugal seems to be the same the most time of the year, or not?
> 
> One question that interessets me: Why have you decided to buy a german bike from a mail-order-company like canyon? No good bike-dealers in portgual?



Do you know any manufacturer who offer the same equipment for the same price??? Before buy Canyon i see:
Specialized FRS XC Comp 2195
Mondraker Factor RR 1970
Rocky Montain Element 10 1870

Canyon XC7 - 1971.54


----------



## rhön-canyon (7. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Germany is Germany
> Spain is Spain
> Portugal is Portugal




actually germany is siberia

..and mallorca is partly bavaria!

bad joke, i know

but very nice pictures from a happy canyon-user. which part of portugal does the pictures show?


----------



## pjfa (8. März 2006)

rhön-canyon schrieb:
			
		

> actually germany is siberia
> ..and mallorca is partly bavaria!
> bad joke, i know
> but very nice pictures from a happy canyon-user. which part of portugal does the pictures show?



I live in Castelo Branco(http://www.cm-castelobranco.pt/ and http://www.visitportugal.com/NR/exeres/F563F9DE-9002-4D49-82E3-927C21DE1D17,frameless.htm), near Serra da Estrela (our only montain whith snow) http://www.rt-serradaestrela.pt/
You can find it in google search.
take a look at the oficial Portuguese Turism website: http://www.visitportugal.com/Cultures/en-US/default


----------



## Wince (8. März 2006)

Wie kann man hier Bilder hochladen...fahre das Big Mountain I s4


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man hier Bilder hochladen...fahre das Big Mountain I s4


 Schau' mal hier

Edit: Du kannst es auch in deiner Galerie speichern und hier im Beitrag verlinken.
Zu deiner Galerie kommst Du, wenn Du GANZ nach oben scrollst und auf "Fotoalbum" klickst und dort auf "Meine Galerie", dann kannst Du auch Bilder hochladen und den Link (findest Du unter jedem Bild in der Grossansicht) hier in den Beitrag reinkopieren.

*Stimmt das so überhaupt..? Glaub' schon...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (8. März 2006)

More pics about today´s ride
http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/testar-bici.html


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Hey pjfa... no work ?  We're here working hard and you're riding hard 

P.S.: 1st crash ?


----------



## pjfa (8. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey pjfa... no work ?  We're here working hard and you're riding hard
> 
> P.S.: 1st crash ?



No, no work!!! I have to test my XC7
Yes, first crash   But nothing serious. The pedals don´t let me take out the shoes


----------



## RayKo (8. März 2006)

Hey pjfa,

I assume the picture below shows one of your routes.





How do you generate these pictures? Is this done somehow automatically (e.g. using a gps) or did you draw them by hand? Or am I simply to dumb to use google maps?

BTW, in general cool pics in your blogs


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Das kannst du mit einem GPS-Gerät und Google Earth machen !

Siehe auch in meinem Blog. Ist aber mit CompeGPS und den Landkarten des italienischen Ministeriums entstanden.


----------



## RayKo (8. März 2006)

Cool! Die Auflösung von Google Earth ist ja für Europa etwas dürftig. Hm, und GPS hab ich auch noch keins - das heisst ich bräuchte z.B. CompeGPS-Lizenz + GPS - Dafür müsste ich momentan wohl mein ES7 verkaufen 

Aber es kommt ja auch ein Jahr eins nach dem Canyon-shopping...


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Du brauchst nicht nur CompeGPS sondern auch Karten. Die italienischen wurden von der Firma Terraitalia 1999 per Flugzeug gemacht und die wurden jetzt vom italienischen Ministerium gekauft und free 4 everyone ins Internet gestellt.


----------



## RayKo (8. März 2006)

Na das nenn ich großzügig. Gibt's denn auch für Deutschland frei verfügbare Karten oder muss man dafür nochmal ordentlich was auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Dafür gibts in Deutschland "ordentliche" Vektorkarten. Hier gibts nur Karten vom Militär aus den 70ern und ausser 1-2 Kompass Karten NIX in digitaler Form. Und eine DinA0-Karte einscannen suckt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Btw...... wer erkennt's ?


----------



## Raoul Duke (8. März 2006)

Das erkenne ich aus dem Fernsehen. Ist eine mobile Biowaffen Fabrik im Irak.


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Kleiner Tip. Es befindet sich in Italien, genauer gesagt im Trentino, noch genauer gesagt in der Nähe eines großen Teichs


----------



## RayKo (8. März 2006)

Naja, ich werd mich wohl erstmal mit meinem CM436 zufrieden geben müssen. Aber es schadet ja nie, zu wissen, dass man wieder was hat, für das man Geld ausgeben kann... Wie das so ist mit den Wünschen, einer erfüllt, entstehen gleich drei neue 
Und vielleicht erkenne ich dann auch Aufnahmen von Bikespots um Meran aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Raoul Duke (8. März 2006)

Ach so. Aber die Ähnlichkeint ist schon verblüffend.


----------



## ultraschwer (8. März 2006)

Ganz klar!!

Das da unten in der Mitte ist eine irakische Giftgasfabrik kurz vor der
Zerstörung durch einen amerikanischen friedens- , demokratie- und freiheitsbringenden Bomberpiloten.

Da biste baff!! dass ich das so schnell erkannt habe, was?

gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (8. März 2006)

ich würd ja gerne mal wieder nen paar bilder von canyons(bikes!!!) sehen


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Siehst die Bikes nicht ? Die da auf dem Weg, das sind Canyons ..keine Giftgasfabriken 

Und wie gesagt... das Foto stammt von der Umgebung am Lago


----------



## ultraschwer (8. März 2006)

...und kurz danach.


----------



## druide1976 (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst nicht nur CompeGPS sondern auch Karten. Die italienischen wurden von der Firma Terraitalia 1999 per Flugzeug gemacht und die wurden jetzt vom italienischen Ministerium gekauft und free 4 everyone ins Internet gestellt.



Kann man die Karten dann auch im Fugawi importieren? Hast Du einen link wo man die Karten runterladen kann? Hab schon gegoogelt aber mein italiano ist mehr als dürftig!

Danke!

Gruß
Druide

ps. Mist, gehört ja eigentlich gar nicht hier rein


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Das ist die URL der Karte Trentino-Südtirol:

ecwp://ww3.pcn.minambiente.it/Cartografia/Fotogrammetria/Regioni/colori/wgs84_32/04.ecw

Geht leider nicht mit Fugawi...


----------



## RonnyS (9. März 2006)

ARNY --> den NC 17 als "drittes" Blatt ?


----------



## Wince (9. März 2006)

```
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT0037.JPG
```

Hab das hinbekommen mit dem hochladen, aber in den andern Foren is das besser mit bilder! Ich hoffe es klappt!


----------



## Wince (9. März 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT0037.JPG

 

 

[CODEhttp://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT0037.JPG][/CODE]


----------



## Didi123 (10. März 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT0037.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du jetzt noch den IMG-Tag verwendet hättest, sähe es so aus...  







Aber sonst schon ganz gut...  



> Hab das hinbekommen mit dem hochladen, aber in den andern Foren is das besser mit bilder!



Dafür ist in anderen Foren die Suchfunktion erbärmlich...

Edit: Die Schubkarre im Hintergrund wirkt etwas aufdringlich!


----------



## pjfa (11. März 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey pjfa,
> 
> I assume the picture below shows one of your routes.
> 
> ...



RayKo, yes it´s one of many routes we have near our home. About map, i think Wuudi answer better than i do. A friend have a GPS and cross the information whith Google Heart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2006)

Frisch aus Koblenz


----------



## scf2008 (11. März 2006)

Natürlich sehr schön.  

Nur diese SunRims-Aufkleber gehen gar nicht.

Schnell runter damit!!


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

na das issn fettes foto. glückwunsch! geiler hobel

ps: felgenaufkleber runta!!!!


----------



## scf2008 (11. März 2006)

Ich finde das schon fast unverschämt.

12 (!!) hässliche, große und auffällige Aufkleber an die Felgen zu kleben.

Unfassbar.


----------



## Trailsucker (11. März 2006)

damit auch der dümmste kapiert dass das ne sun is^^


----------



## Steve5 (11. März 2006)

So mein selbstbau Canyon wird so schön langsam auch fertig! Nächste Woche kommt noch ne HS33 dran und in 2-3mon ne neue Federgabel! Wie findet ihr es?






mfg
steve5


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

Steve5 schrieb:
			
		

> So mein selbstbau Canyon wird so schön langsam auch fertig! Nächste Woche kommt noch ne HS33 dran und in 2-3mon ne neue Federgabel! Wie findet ihr es?



Da ist noch Raum für Nachbesserung (den SATTEL!!! weg!) aber sonst schick... was willst du denn damit machen?


----------



## Steve5 (11. März 2006)

neeeeeee der sattel is so suba duba bequem - der bleibt da!!^^

Ansonsten fahr ich zu 50% leichtes Gelände (Waldwege, Trampelpfade...).
Zu 10% auf mal Gelände mit Wurzeln und Sprüngen!
Rest Strasse und Feldweg!


----------



## scf2008 (11. März 2006)

Steve5 schrieb:
			
		

> So mein selbstbau Canyon wird so schön langsam auch fertig! Nächste Woche kommt noch ne HS33 dran und in 2-3mon ne neue Federgabel! Wie findet ihr es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve5 (11. März 2006)

Du bist ja toll ... mach lieber nen Verbesserungsvorschlag!

Und schau diesmal davor deine Signatur an.....

Und wenn ich so ein Fahrrad in meiner Fotogallerie hätt:






wär ich agnz schnell ganz ruhig!


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

also naja dein aufbau is nix halbes und nix ganzes. aba fürn anfang n ich schlecht. sattel runter und bessere schaltungskomponenten ( kurbel, schaltwerk etc,...) zum beispiel XT oder LX gruppen. HS33 sind nen super vorschlag, nur dafür brauchste dann wenn dir nich schon nach 1000 km die felgen umme ohren fliegen sollten, keramikbeschichtete felgen. 


der anpressdruck der HS33 is so brachial, dass der das alu vonner felge hobel, bei normalen bremsbelägen! also bitte. wenn schon, denn schon....

alles wird gutp


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

Steve5 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja toll ... mach lieber nen Verbesserungsvorschlag!
> 
> Und schau diesmal davor deine Signatur an.....
> 
> ...



was fürne fette downhill schleuder. cedric gracia würd sich freuen    . sogar ne doppelbrückengabel mit ungeheuren 60 mm federweg    . lol und vom rest will ich garnich erst sprechen. der rahmen is ja wohl obergeil. da hauste doch mitter sattelstütze direkt aufn dämpfer. beim kleinsten schlagloch. lol. naaaaaaaaaaajaaaaaaaaaaaaa . hier schneits mal wieder


----------



## Steve5 (11. März 2006)

@Bayker die Kurbel is doch LX!^^


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

Steve5 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bayker die Kurbel is doch LX!^^



aha na denn. mir kam die farbe ja schon bekannt vor aba war mir nich sicher. sind die zähne noch in ordnung? is das ne neue? ich würd ja wie gesagt noch die anderen komponten austauschen und du hast dann richtig viel spaß mit dem teil.


----------



## Steve5 (11. März 2006)

Also die Zähne sind noch top! Eigentlich ist der ganze Antrieb super leise und zuverlässig!(Kein Knarzen...wenn ich umschalte machs nen leisen Flop und die Kette is drüben!
Wiso sollt ich da dann was ändern???

Und meinst du wirkl., dass die Felge nach 1000km tot is? is hab mir schon 5000-10.000 erhofft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (11. März 2006)

wow. geiles teil hast du da scf2008


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> HS33 sind nen super vorschlag, nur dafür brauchste dann wenn dir nich schon nach 1000 km die felgen umme ohren fliegen sollten, keramikbeschichtete felgen.
> 
> der anpressdruck der HS33 is so brachial, dass der das alu vonner felge hobel, bei normalen bremsbelägen! also bitte. wenn schon, denn schon....



So ein Quatsch!   Ich fahr an meiner Stadtschlampe seit über zwei Jahren ne HS33 auf ner stinknormalen Mavic Felge... die Felge war übrigens schon gebraucht als ich die mir zugelegt habe. Geschont hab ich da auch nix und die Beläge sind übrigens immernoch die ersten...

Wo hast du denn die Info her das man da Keramikfelgen braucht??? Du glaubst doch nicht etwa  jeden Shice der hier im Forum geschrieben wird?

Ich frag mich ohnehin was das hier teilweise für Züge annimmt... scheinbar wird man hier unter nem 1000 Euro Frame mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung überhaupt nicht ernst genommen. @Steve5 hat den Frame gebraucht gekauft und mit den Komponenten die dran sind selbst (?) aufgebaut... Ich würd gern mal wissen wieviele von den Posern, Lästerschweinen und Großfressen hier im Forum (dem gesamten Forum!!!) schon mal nen Schaltzug ohne Muttis Beistand verlegt haben, geschweigedenn nen Kurbelinnenlager gewechselt! 

...und JA: erst denken dann posten!


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

ja die felgen sind schon durch den sehr hohen anpressdruck nach ner zeit so runtergerubbelt das es echt nich länger hält. mit bowdenzugbremsen kriegst du nie im leben so hohe anpresskräfte wie bei hydro-bremsen zustande. in dem mtb-newsforum wurde schon oft, speziell unter der rubrik techtalk / bremsen / .... diese problem diskutiert. schau da mal vorbei. wenn du kremamikbeschichtete felgen kaufst sind die im vergleich zu unbeschichtetetn nur 50 euro teurer. dafür halten sie aber auch was sie versprechen. nen bekannter fährt schon mehrer 10000 km mit seinen hs33 und keramikfelgen und hat bis jetzt noch nichts zu bemängeln gehabt. zahl lieber 50 eusen mehr pro laufrad und dafür haste qualität und bremsleistung vom feinsten. fast gleichwertig mit ner disc-hydro


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

ich hab die infos hier ausm forum und von bekannten. außerdem bin ich ne zeit lang aselsbt hs33 + keramik gefahren. und die sachen stimmen mit dem abhobeln. also nix quatsch!


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die infos hier ausm forum und von bekannten. außerdem bin ich ne zeit lang aselsbt hs33 + keramik gefahren. und die sachen stimmen mit dem abhobeln. also nix quatsch!




...nenn den Balg doch beim namen! Du hast deine Infos aus dritter Hand, dich quasi hier im Forum "schlau" gelesen und von nem "Bekannten" gehört. Nochmal zum mitschreiben: ICH FAHR DIE BREMSE MIT NER  ALU HOHLKAMMERFELGE FELGE SELBST SEIT ÜBER ZWEI JAHREN (nicht die Schwägerin meiner Cousine und nicht der Vetter meines Onkels) UND SIE IST MIR NOCH NICHT UNTERM ARSCH WEGGEFLOGEN...


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

jaja komm ma wieda runter. ichhabe die infos von nem guten freund mit dem ich oft trainiere und hab selbst schon die erfahrung gemacht.!!!!! wenne schlecht lesen kannst, das hab ich ebn schonmal erwähnt ! bin den ersten satz mit normaler aluhohlkammer felge gefahren und da bin ich nach knapp 1000 km vom radl geflogen weil der innendruck des schlauches die felge ausnander gepresst hat. tja dann durft ich schieben. und ab da hab ich nur nocjh keramik gefahren.
PASTA :-D


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> jaja komm ma wieda runter. ichhabe die infos von nem guten freund mit dem ich oft trainiere und hab selbst schon die erfahrung gemacht.!!!!! wenne schlecht lesen kannst, das hab ich ebn schonmal erwähnt ! bin den ersten satz mit normaler aluhohlkammer felge gefahren und da bin ich nach knapp 1000 km vom radl geflogen weil der innendruck des schlauches die felge ausnander gepresst hat. tja dann durft ich schieben. und ab da hab ich nur nocjh keramik gefahren.
> PASTA :-D




Da du ja, wie ich an deiner Gallerie zweifelsfrei sehen kann, den Sport Mountainbiking recht ernst angehst und ich deiner Qualifikation als Schüler nichts entgegensetzen kann, (...hab leider nur ne Ausbildung zum CNC-Drehautomateneinrichter und Programmierer gemacht und quäle mich mit diesem Job im Bereich der Metallbearbeitung nun auch schon ne ganze Weile rum) erkläre ich diese auf Fachwissen deinerseits beruhende Diskussion für beendet....


----------



## Raoul Duke (11. März 2006)

Also über manche Aussagen kann ich mich nur wundern.  
Habe mit meiner guten alten Magura 5 Jahre auf ein und der selben Felge gebremst. OK dann war sie durch, hat aber so ein paar Kilometer mehr als 1000 gehalten.


----------



## Reispfanne (11. März 2006)

Ich bin ja auch nich gerade ne feste Größe hier, aber ich muss ja doch sagen, viel mehr OFF TOPIC geht ja wohl nich. Erstens, regt euch dich nich gleich so auf, auch in jungen Jahren is hoher Blutdruck nich gesund. Zweitens, im Tech Talk is man mit eurem Thema wesentlich besser aufgehoben. UND drittens, ich will BILDER von Canyons wenn ich diesen Thread anklicke, nich mehr und nich weniger, hoffe das is nich zuviel verlangt


----------



## scf2008 (11. März 2006)

Steve5 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja toll ... mach lieber nen Verbesserungsvorschlag!
> 
> Und schau diesmal davor deine Signatur an.....
> 
> ...




Ich wollte dir damit nur sagen, dass dein Bild nicht angezeigt wird. 

Und nichts gegen das Giant. Das ist 7-8 Jahre alt und hat sich dank guter Pflege sehr gut gehalten. 

Hat übrigens damals 1500-2000,- gekostet.

Edit: Das steht übrigens auch in der Beschreibung. Frei nach dem Motto "Vor dem Posten Hirn einschalten!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch nich gerade ne feste Größe hier, aber ich muss ja doch sagen, viel mehr OFF TOPIC geht ja wohl nich. Erstens, regt euch dich nich gleich so auf, auch in jungen Jahren is hoher Blutdruck nich gesund. Zweitens, im Tech Talk is man mit eurem Thema wesentlich besser aufgehoben. UND drittens, ich will BILDER von Canyons wenn ich diesen Thread anklicke, nich mehr und nich weniger, hoffe das is nich zuviel verlangt



BESSER?







Aber recht haste trotzdem... manche Aussagen sind halt nur schwer verdaulich


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Da du ja, wie ich an deiner Gallerie zweifelsfrei sehen kann, den Sport Mountainbiking recht ernst angehst und ich deiner Qualifikation als Schüler nichts entgegensetzen kann, (...hab leider nur ne Ausbildung zum CNC-Drehautomateneinrichter und Programmierer gemacht und quäle mich mit diesem Job im Bereich der Metallbearbeitung nun auch schon ne ganze Weile rum) erkläre ich diese auf Fachwissen deinerseits beruhende Diskussion für beendet....



tsssssssss. okay beenden wir dieses S C H E I ß thema. gehört hier echt nich hin. naja jeder muss da selbst seine erfahrungen machen. hast du denn probleme mit meinen bildern? hattest du mehr geld zur verfügung als du schüler warst???
außerdem bin ich froh das ich mir demnäxt nen ES7 leisten kann. also hören wir jetzt auf mit diesem keramik ja / nein shit.   
BILDER WOLLENWA SEHN!!!!!!


----------



## braintrust (11. März 2006)

jau ich würde gerne mal nen ES6`06 sehen


----------



## pjfa (12. März 2006)




----------



## braintrust (12. März 2006)

nice


----------



## Hupert (12. März 2006)

...es tut echt gut zu sehen, daß es da draußen Leute gibt welche ihre Bikes auch abseits des Wohnzimmers bewegen...

  @pifa

...get yourself outside man!!!


----------



## Fatal Error (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
komme gerade von der jungfernfahrt zurück    
Fahreigenschaften super, aber leider hier und da etwas schludrig montiert....
Einzelheiten siehe hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2539869#post2539869

Handyfotos in meiner Galerie....keine Ahnung wie man die hier einfügt?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230861/cat/11116
Gruss und schönen Sonntag noch
Alex


----------



## Hupert (12. März 2006)

@Fatal Error

Genau so muß das aussehen... ich mein das Bike!!!


----------



## Reispfanne (12. März 2006)

Saubere Sache, das Foto! Alles andere is...das exakte Gegenteil davon   Pjfa is aber auch der einzige der im Moment mit "sauberen" Außenaufnahmen glänzen kann. Alle anderen haben entweder ein blitzblankes Bike IN der Wohnung oder prügeln ihren Hobel gnadenlos durch den Dreck. Find ich gut, ich seh mich im Umgang mit Fahrrädern bestätigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (12. März 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> ...prügeln ihren Hobel gnadenlos durch den Dreck.



Sind wir Biker oder Versicherungsvertreter? Obwohl ich mir bei einigen Leuten hier noch nicht so ganz sicher bin....


----------



## Wuudi (12. März 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> Pjfa is aber auch der einzige der im Moment mit "sauberen" Außenaufnahmen glänzen kann.



Stimmt nicht !






Ein kurzer Einblick in unseren gestrigen Ausflug nach Vellau und Retour über den Schlundenstein-Weg. Das Bild zeigt meine Freundin mit ihrem Canyon WCX1 von 2003. Ihr neues WXC8-2006 ist ja leider noch nicht fertig .....

--> Heut scheint zwar auch wieder die Sonne aber es weht so ein brutaler Wind, dass einem total die Lust zum biken vergeht...


----------



## RonnyS (12. März 2006)

Ich ziehe bald um....Portugal oder Südtirol
...hier schneit es und wir haben -2.5° 
-Grüße an Euch "Sonnenschein-Kinder"


----------



## o-ren (13. März 2006)

Hier mein nagelneues Yellowstone   . 2 Wochen vor VMT gekommen !!!  



Selbstverständlich werden noch die Pedale gewechselt, Reflektoren und Sunkleber entfernt..


----------



## o-ren (13. März 2006)

...und nochmal


----------



## braintrust (13. März 2006)

sieht sehr geil aus!
viel besser als im katalog 
und nun aber hop hop, sticker ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve5 (13. März 2006)

Aaaaaaa Die Refelktoren Weg Arggggg Iiiiiiiiii Pfuiiiiiiii


----------



## Bayker (13. März 2006)

ohne sticker und blinkis siehts bestimmtn paar KM/h besser aus!!!  . auf jeden fall runter damit  

sonst sehr geil, besonders der Hintergrund. sieht ja aus wie unte palmen. naja ich dreh schonwieda am rad     . wenn ich eins hätt. hier isses oarsch kalt und derbster wind. ICH WILL FRÜHLING    

Oh Winter


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Ich kanns net verstehen. Seid ihr alle so heiß auf das Bike, dass ihr euch nicht mal die Zeit nehmt die Reflektoren runterzuclipsen ?

Wie wagt ihr es nur die Räder zu montieren mit den Reflektoren noch oben tsts...


----------



## braintrust (13. März 2006)

naja das ist das "ENDLICH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"-gefühl *gg*
keine zeit verschwenden mit runterfummeln, sondern gleich aufbaun und FOTOS machen


----------



## schappi (13. März 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> naja das ist das "ENDLICH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"-gefühl *gg*
> keine zeit verschwenden mit runterfummeln, sondern gleich aufbaun und FOTOS machen



Warum Fotos machen???
Ne Runde drehen wäre die richtige Reaktion.
Das ist ein Fahrrad und kein Fotorad!!
Und ausserdem sieht ein saubere Bike sch... aus.
Um überhaupt: Bikehaltung in der Wohnung! Das ist Bikequälerei!
Die gehören nach draussen in die Freie Natur
Meine Theorie ist: Nur Poser haben saubere Bikes!
Zeig mir dein Bike und ich sage dir wo du verkehrst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## braintrust (13. März 2006)

wozu fotos? natürlich für"Die große Canyon-gallerie" 
naja und zur wohnungshaltung...erstma hat nich jeder nen haus mit keller, geschweige denn einen so tollen wohnraum wo es keine leute gibt, die einem das teil klauen...also bleibt nur die wohunung...und son schönes bike ersetzt dochmal ganz locker den zu kleinen TV ^^


----------



## o-ren (13. März 2006)

Um der Diskussion um die Reflektoren/Kleber ein wenig das Feuer zu nehmen, die Dinger sind bereits runter ! Dachte mir ich mach direkt Fotos nach dem Auspacken weil es so sauber wahrscheinlich nie wieder sein wird.


----------



## Flok (13. März 2006)

Hat das aktuelle Yellowstone gar keinen gekröpften (also geschwungenen) Lenker mehr? Müsste ja der Iridium Ultralight Lenker sein, ist der total gerade? Oder täuschen mich die Fotos da? Vom Handling her würde ich ja einen gekröpften Lenker vorziehen...


----------



## o-ren (13. März 2006)

Das täuscht glaub ich ein bischen, der Lenker ist nicht total gerade sondern ist leicht gekrümmt. Ist ein Iridium Ultralight.
gruß


----------



## jörg0234 (16. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/231783/cat/11152

Mal ein Canyon nach Gebrauch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 44966 (17. März 2006)

an jörg0234: hast du die gabel nach der lieferung ausgetauscht?


----------



## jörg0234 (17. März 2006)

Die Gabel war im Winter wegen Undichtigkeiten bei Canyon ( Garantie ).
Habe bei dieser Gelegenheit Look Out nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## GT Ultimate (18. März 2006)

Meins ! Alles Meins !!!


----------



## Quellekatalog (18. März 2006)

@ GT Ultimate, warum XTR-LRS? Über die hört man wenig gutes?
Wie viel wiegt das Bike? Kosten?


----------



## GT Ultimate (19. März 2006)

hab´s noch nicht gewogen, sollte aber bei ca 9,irgendwas landen ! Kosten, halten sich sehr in Grenzen, wegen allerbestem Vitamin B ! gewußt wie halt ! LRS ist nur XTR Optik ist n Xero XSM-1 und läuft wie geschmiert !!


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2006)

HaHa,

so muss ein Canyon aussehen...






Gesehen hier


----------



## Buhmuckel (19. März 2006)

So, hier mein neuer Rennhobel  



Der Rahmen war im Januar schon da  und jetzt ist endlich das Letzte Teil verbaut (Adapter Alien/Speedneedle).
Bei Sonnenschein heute die erste Ausfahrt, die bei km 2 nach einem Scherbenbett mit einem Platten endete - hoffe, das ist kein schlechtes Omen...


----------



## braintrust (19. März 2006)

starkes gerät


----------



## thto (19. März 2006)

brutal ! sehr schön ! perfekt ! mir fehlen die worte einfach nur geil das gibt 10 punkte ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (19. März 2006)

ABSOLUT WAHNSINN! das perfekte rad...


----------



## Quellekatalog (19. März 2006)

wunderschön, glückwunsch. Gewicht?


----------



## xysiu33 (19. März 2006)

HALLELUJA - WAS FÜR EIN "GERÄT"  ICH WILL ES AUCH HABEN !!!  

Kannst du uns mal den Aufbau etwas näher erklären ?

Und was hat das schöne Stück den unterm Strich gekostet ? Ich glaube jetzt brauchst du in einigen Gegenden einen Bodyguard... 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Trailsucker (19. März 2006)

WAHNSINN


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2006)

Watt soll das denn hier? ist das ein rennrad-gepose-forum? alles unter 1,9" Bereifung will ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Schluckspecht (20. März 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Watt soll das denn hier? ist das ein rennrad-gepose-forum? alles unter 1,9" Bereifung will ich nicht sehen.



was soll der text  dann schaust halt einfach nicht hin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (20. März 2006)

seh ich auch so!!
heißt ja canyon-gallerie, und da canyon drauf steht, passts auch hier rein...

@Bumuckel: Hammer Rad!!! *Neid*
Gewicht?


----------



## ow1 (20. März 2006)

Wirklich ein heisses Gerät. Aber mit Campa Record wäre es der absolute Überflieger


----------



## Bayker (20. März 2006)

sind das etwa titanritzel??!??!?!?!?. das is ja echt vom feinsten. fast zu schade damit zu fahren. aba dafür wars vermutlich zu teuer. 

wie viel hasten für diese bestimmt unter 7 kg maschine hingeblättert? echt umwerfend die maschine     

dickes lob!!!


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. März 2006)

Danke danke für das Lob - steckt auch Herzblut drin 

@AlphaCentauri: ich dachte, da steht Canyon-Gallerie und nicht Canyon-MTB-Gallerie. Es gibt ja sogar eine RR-Ecke hier. Da ich RR _und_ MTB fahre, habe ich es halt zum auflockern hier reingestellt, da die RR´ler meist doch sehr verbissen und verkrampft sind und ich mich den MTB´lern näher fühle, da diese locker drauf sind, meisten jedefalls, lieber Centauri  
Poser, hmm - was ausser Bildern von Fahrrädern sollte denn hier rein? 

@ow1: die Entscheidung hat mich so manches  graues Haar gekostet - Pasta oder Sushi? Da ausser Schaltung und Bremsen nichts von den Giganten stammt, spielt die Entscheidung IMHO keine so grosse Rolle. Letzlich sehe ich genau hier Sushi vorne. Die elegantere Zugverlegung bei Campa habe ich mit den Nokons gekontert. Der bessere Pasta-Antrieb kam nicht in die engere Wahl. Letzlich fand ich es auch konsequent zu einem F10 Shimpanso zu verarbeiten - no frills 

@Baiker: die Cassette ist von KCNC und besteht aus einem Al7075- einem Scandium- und aus einem Titanblock, bei denen die Ritzel aus dem vollen gefräst sind. Zuletzt werden die 3 Blöcke miteinander verpresst, sodass die Cassette eine Einheit bildet. Ist wirklich schick. Leider liess sich die Cassette nicht so sauber schalten wie die DuraAce. Ich habe die Schaltungsröllchen überarbeitet und jetzt geht auch hier der Gangwechsel flott.

Nach einer mir nicht mehr bekannten Zahl an Bierchens habe ich mich überreden lassen, an der diesjährigen Jeantex-Transalp teilzunehmen, was ich prompt im nüchternen Zustand bereut habe. Da mein alter Hobel jenseits der 9kg Marke rollt, musste was neues her. Jetzt habe ich mehr Zeit in mein neues Spielzeug investiert, als in meine Form  
Ich bin zwar nicht bei der CDU, aber das hegen eines kleinen schwarzen Kontos, welches nicht im offiziellen Kassenbericht erscheint, hat sich als äusserst nützlich erwiesen  
Was es gekostet hat weiss ich nicht. Sollte mich meine Holde fragen, kann ich mich hinter einem "ichweissesnicht" verstecken, ohne lügen zu  müssen. 
Bisher hat sie nicht gefragt und hier dürft ihr mich jetzt wirklich beneiden .
Als ich auf die 4k zusteuerte, habe ich aufgehört zu zählen... 
Vor Montage der Pedale bin ich mal auf meiner semipräzisen Personenwaage gestanden und bei 6,3 gelandet. Mit allem Schnickschnack, Pedale, Flaschenhalter usw dürften es 6,5 sein. Wenn ich mal an eine genaue Waage komme, werde ich es mal checken. Den bikedealer vor Ort wollte ich nicht fragen....

Die Komponenten im einzelnen:

Rahmen: Canyon F10´06 54cm
LRS: Mavic Ksyrium Edition Speciale incl SS
Reifen Vorne: Schwalbe Stelvio Evolution Front
Reifen hinten: Michelin Pro2Race jeweils mit Conti Supersonic Schläuchen
Kurbel: Stronglight Pulsion Compact mit CT2-Blättern 172,5
Innenlager: KCNC Road lite Scandium
Kette: KMC X10SL
Cassette: KCNC 10s Al/Sc/Ti
Hebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Bremsen: Dura Ace
Züge: Nokon
Sattelstütze: USE Alien
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Schmolke TLO
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger
Lenkerband: Cinelli
Pedale: Speedplay Zero Titan


----------



## RonnyS (20. März 2006)

FLIEG BUHMUCKEL...Flieg   einfach Super


----------



## Raoul Duke (20. März 2006)

Verdammt Buhmuckel,

ich traue mich jetzt gar nicht mehr auf die Strasse raus. Dort halten sie mich dann wahrscheinlich für ein Marsmännchen und verhaften mich gleich. Bin nämlich ganz grün im Gesicht....  vor Neid!!  

Saugeiles Rad!  Viel Spass muss man da ja wohl nicht mehr wünschen. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Bayker (20. März 2006)

thnx für die infos buhmuckel. geiles bike. !!!


----------



## laymaster (21. März 2006)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Rennmaschine ist der absolute HAMMMMER!!!
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mit das 'F10 Ultimate Ltd' zu holen - allerdings mit Standartkurbel (53od.54/39).


----------



## Sisu (21. März 2006)

@Buhmuckel

Wow.....bei dem Rad bleibt einem echt die Spucke weg! 

Dann hast du jetzt sicher keine Zeit mehr dein ES7 artgerecht zu bewegen?


Schöne Grüsse aus dem sonnigen München

Sisu


----------



## Trailsucker (22. März 2006)

so ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf mehr. mein neues es6. frisch geschlüpft 






edit: die pedale sind eine notlösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankhank (22. März 2006)

-nice  

aber brauchts die fetten Scheiben wirklich?


----------



## drei_c (22. März 2006)

@ biker-2005
wurde der MC - Dämpfer (statt dem Pearl) auf Deinen speziellen Wunsch eingebaut oder hast Du ihn selbst gewechselt oder ... (hat der Monteur gepennt) ?
edit: letzteres wohl - habs gerade in Deinem Wartezimmerpost gelesen.

wünsche allseits freudige und sturzfreie Fahrt... Gruss drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (22. März 2006)

Hm neue ES6 Bilder, da muss ich natürlich gleich dagegen halten 

Ein ES7 in freier Wildbahn:





Mehr Fotos von unserem Trip nach Vinschgau und vom ES7 gibts wie immer in meinem südtirol mountainbike blog.


----------



## drei_c (22. März 2006)

@ wuudi,
hey schneit/regnets bei Euch eigentlich nie oder warum ist Dein Rad so sauber...? Meines sah nach der letzten Ausfahrt ganz anders aus... total eingesaut - von mir ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## braintrust (22. März 2006)

super schickes es6  
bitte mehr!


----------



## Wuudi (22. März 2006)

@drei_c:

Guckst du im Blog, später kamen wir in den Schnee.... aber nicht viel


----------



## pjfa (22. März 2006)

Today´s 57kms ride


----------



## Gunnar (24. März 2006)

So - das Warten hat eine Ende, heute habe ich mein Bike wieder in Koblenz abgeholt. Als der Monteur mit dem umgebauten Bike um die Ecke kam, war ich voll begeistert - "Black Beaty"...  
Mehr zur Story "Vom 2003er XC4 zum 2005er XC9" hier.


----------



## Broni (26. März 2006)

Ich warte schon auf mein XC 8 seid über 12 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. März 2006)

Puh, der Spacerturm ist arg...


----------



## DerStrolch (26. März 2006)

Mein ES7 - 05 nach dem letzten Ritt


----------



## jensg (27. März 2006)

Mein XC6 bei der Einfahr-Tour.


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

Also so dreckig kann mein Bike hier gar nicht werden. Sonne rulz !

Ein Foto des ES7 am Saxnerweg. Mehr Bilder von diesem und weitern Trials welche wir gestern gefahren sind gibts natürlich wie immer auf meinem Südtirol Bike Blog.


----------



## Astaroth (27. März 2006)

Neidisch bin auf Wuudi 
aber bei uns im bayrischen wald hat es heute auch über 15Grad+ und der Schnee schmilzt weg wie warmer Butter! Leider kann ich heute nicht mehr biken den gleich muss weg zur Arbeit  .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Reispfanne (27. März 2006)

So, wo das hier mal wieder ne Thread-Seite is die dem Namen gerecht wird will ich auch mal wieder was posten. Wie gesagt, ich hab hier zwar keine Berge, dafür hat uns die Eiszeit ein paar Felsen hier gelassen. Warum das Bike so sauber is? Hab mich bei SKS eingedeckt und die Dinger euch und des Fotos zuliebe abgemacht  Also dann die Herren, auch wenn das Foto was anderes sagt wie ich gerade merke, Kette rechts und gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (27. März 2006)

hihihi hab ich heut von meiner schwester zum 18. bekommen


----------



## patsch03 (27. März 2006)

hallo reispfanne

endlich hat's bei mir geklappt, war am samstag in koblenz und hab mir auch das xc6 bestellt. es war full house im shop , doch die beratung war super. note EINS fur canyon.

wieviel km hast du schon abgespult ???

noch immer ohne reue ??
mfg aus luxemburg patsch03'


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (27. März 2006)

Hier Bilder von meinem neuen XC7 bei der ersten Probefahrt! VMT  KW 10, ende KW 11 erhalten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dl1tom (27. März 2006)

jens schrieb:
			
		

> Mein XC6 bei der Einfahr-Tour.



WOW ist der Rahmen riesig


----------



## sepon (27. März 2006)

Mein Grand Canyon 2005 im Schnee:






Das arme Ding freut sich schon wieder auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## krankhank (27. März 2006)

Na endlich!  
-mehr Hardtails!!! 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Trailsucker (27. März 2006)

hey mädels ich bin begeistert. die erste seite dieses threads die seinem titel gerecht wir. will das nicht unterbrechen deswegen noch ein schönes silbernes


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (27. März 2006)

Dann will ich auch nochmal


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2006)

supergeile bilder!
wie immer gerne mehr davon


----------



## pjfa (28. März 2006)

90kms - 7hrs






see more @ http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. März 2006)

You like water, don't you?
Of almost every tour there's a picture of you, cycling through a puddle... 

(It's great fun, indeed!)


----------



## Buhmuckel (28. März 2006)

Wenn pjfa eine Badehose anhätte, würde ich sagen, er ist ein echter Triathlet   
Bei uns gäb´s eine Anzeige wegen unerlaubten waschens von Sportgeräten ausserhalb geschlossener Waschstrassen


----------



## dl1tom (28. März 2006)

Das ist eine Neopren Hose


----------



## Gunnar (28. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, der Spacerturm ist arg...



Ja, ich weiß - aber der Komfort durch die aufrechte Sitzposition (ungekürzte Gabelschaftlänge 260mm) ist doch recht nett...

So - und hier sind ein paar Schnappschüsse direkt nach der ersten Ausfahrt unter "besten Bedingungen"  








































Das sind weiße Füße!


----------



## pjfa (29. März 2006)

You can´t see but, is the Canyon Nerve XC7


----------



## tom23" (29. März 2006)

So,jetzt hab ich dann aber echt bald alle threads abgedeckt.
Es ist silber und sehr schön!
Ja, ich hatte besseres zu tun, als in den ersten zwei Stunden
die Sun Aufkleber abzumachen.
Bitteschön:Ein ES6 in ganz groß


----------



## Hupert (29. März 2006)

Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist? Wenn das Bike schon ne XL ist und du scheinbar noch mit so einer Überhöhung fährst? Oder ist das nur mal eben so für´s Pic auf fetzig gemacht worden


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2006)

Siehe hier.


----------



## CES7 (30. März 2006)

Das ES6 2006 sieht aber hammerhart aus.
Damit ist man ja der Chef auf sämtlichen Flusswanderwegen.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (30. März 2006)

sieht mal richtig geil


----------



## CES7 (30. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> You can´t see but, is the Canyon Nerve XC7



Pilot und Fox Float.
Da liegen ja Welten dazwischen.  

Eine Fox Float schluckt.  
Eine Pilot gibt weiter.  

Sorry an alle Pilot-Fahrer der Nation. Aber das Ding kann wirklich nichts.


----------



## pjfa (30. März 2006)




----------



## oettinger_aus_g (30. März 2006)

@ CES7

Das ist keine Fox aus der Float-Serie sondern eine aus der F-Serie (F100RLT), ist meiner Meinung nach ein Unterschied. Oder täusche ich mich?

mfg
oettinger_aus_g


----------



## cos75 (30. März 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

>



Hi darf man den normalen Vector Lowrider 2014 mit einem VRO Vorbau kombinieren ?
Ich dachte man darf dafür nur spezielle VRO Lenker nehmen.


----------



## drei_c (31. März 2006)

NEIN !

hatte mir dies auch schon überlegt und daher direkt bei SYNTACE angefragt.
Ich zitiere aus der Antwortmail:

Hallo XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in unsere Produkte.
Der Lowrider 2014 ist leider nicht für das VRO-System geeignet,
dieser Lenker ist speziell für Standardvorbauten entwickelt worden.
Er ist neu auf dem Markt und wird momentan lediglich von Canyon 
verbaut, wird aber auch auf den Nachrüstmarkt kommen.
Der günstigste, fürs VRO-System lieferbare Riser-Lenker ist
der EcoRiser.

Viele Grüße aus Tacherting,

Syntace GmbH
Dammweg 1
83342 Tacherting

---
Gruss drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (31. März 2006)

Aber von Canyon trotzdem so verbaut? Das ist ja ne anständige Schlamperei.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2006)

nach 39km, 680hm, 2std


----------



## patsch03 (31. März 2006)

hallo crazy racer

sieht echt super aus. hab das gleiche bestellt. muss aber noch bis mitte may warten.
schildere mal deine ersten fahreindrucke. 

welche rahmengr, hast du ? bei welchen körpermassen ???

gruss aus luxemburg  patsch03


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. März 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Aber von Canyon trotzdem so verbaut? Das ist ja ne anständige Schlamperei.



Ich glaub nicht, dass das von Canyon so verbaut worden ist. Kann da mal jemand aufklären? Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass sowas gemacht wird!

Zudem, wenn es als Ersmontage gewählt wird, gehört für den Preis VRO Lenker und VRO Vorbau dazu, nicht nen standard 2014 + VRO Vorbau.


----------



## tom23" (31. März 2006)

1) das war so montiert
2) gibts da Probleme mit der Stabilität oder warum erregt das so ein Aufsehen?
3) ich find den Lenker geil und bin zufrieden, ihr könnt euch natürlich gerne weiter nen kopf machen 

ach, und hier nochn paar Bilder nach der heutigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## M!ke (31. März 2006)

@pjfa: very n1 pics, I see you have very good places in portugal to ride a bike...lets see more ;O)

so long

Mike


----------



## pjfa (1. April 2006)




----------



## Mighty (1. April 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> 1) das war so montiert
> 2) gibts da Probleme mit der Stabilität oder warum erregt das so ein Aufsehen?



Guten morgen!

Die Vorbau-Klemmungen sitzen jetzt soweit es mir erklärt wurde, bei deiner Kombination an Lenkerpunkten, die schon zu dünn sind, um zuverlässig auch hohe Kräfte aufnehmen zu können. Die Lenker sind ja konifiziert, unter anderem um bei dennoch hoher Stabilität Gewicht zu sparen. Das heißt der mittlere Bereich ist dicker und kann die Klemmkräfte und die auftretenden Kräfte im Fahrbetrieb besser aufnehmen. Wenn die zwei Klemmungen des VRO jetzt links und rechts daneben an dünnen Stellen angreifen, hat man gewissermaßen Sollbruchstellen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie gefährlich das jetzt in der Praxis ist, vielleicht hält  es ja auch ein Bikeleben lang, aber es ist eben von Syntace aus nicht so vorgesehen und sollte demnach von einem qualitativ so hochwertigen Hersteller wie Canyon nicht so verbaut werden finde ich!


----------



## tom23" (1. April 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen!
> 
> Die Vorbau-Klemmungen sitzen jetzt soweit es mir erklärt wurde, bei deiner Kombination an Lenkerpunkten, die schon zu dünn sind, um zuverlässig auch hohe Kräfte aufnehmen zu können. Die Lenker sind ja konifiziert, unter anderem um bei dennoch hoher Stabilität Gewicht zu sparen. Das heißt der mittlere Bereich ist dicker und kann die Klemmkräfte und die auftretenden Kräfte im Fahrbetrieb besser aufnehmen. Wenn die zwei Klemmungen des VRO jetzt links und rechts daneben an dünnen Stellen angreifen, hat man gewissermaßen Sollbruchstellen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie gefährlich das jetzt in der Praxis ist, vielleicht hält  es ja auch ein Bikeleben lang, aber es ist eben von Syntace aus nicht so vorgesehen und sollte demnach von einem qualitativ so hochwertigen Hersteller wie Canyon nicht so verbaut werden finde ich!



Alles klar, danke.
Kollektive Intelligenz ist wirklich geil in so einem Forum.
Werde das mal per mail beim Kundendienst ansprechen.
Und jetzt geh ich trotzdem biken, servus!
Wenn ihr mich sucht, bin an der Isar!


----------



## jensg (1. April 2006)

Für alle die auf ihr XC6 warten: in echt sieht es noch VIEL besser aus als im Katalog!




Und ja, man kann mit einem XC6 richtig Spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. April 2006)

Du hast im Prinzip denn vollen Preis für die Hälfte der erbrachten Leistung gezahlt.

Zum VRO (NICHT ECO) gehört auch ein normaler VRO Riser oder VRO flat.

Zum VRO ECO gehört auch ein VRO Flat oder VRO Riser

Man sollte jedoch bdenken:

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=857

oder

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=41

Laut bildern hat der VRO diese zwei Knuppel.

AUf deinen FOtos siehts aus, als wär der normale Lenker drauf montiert.

Ich finds Pfusch. Besonders in der Preis Klasse. Und dafür haste auch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Thomas_W (1. April 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein Pic von meinen XC7 in der freien Wildbahn.








Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. April 2006)

Haben se dir wenigstens den richtigen Lenker draufgemacht?


----------



## RonnyS (1. April 2006)

JENS & THOMAS .....super und viel Spaß


----------



## tom23" (1. April 2006)

"Hallo Herr Tom23",

Ich habe Ihre E-Mail an die Kollegen in der Werkstatt weitergeleitet. 
Sie werden von dort Antwort erhalten.

Evtl. ist bei der Montage ein Fehler passiert und es wurde der falsche Lenker angebaut."

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was die mir anbieten.
Die Knubbel, wie AC sie nennt, werden ja auch hilfreich sein beim zentrieren, nehm ich an, nicht, dass das sonst kompliziert wäre...


----------



## tom23" (1. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast im Prinzip denn vollen Preis für die Hälfte der erbrachten Leistung gezahlt.
> 
> Zum VRO (NICHT ECO) gehört auch ein normaler VRO Riser oder VRO flat.
> 
> ...



nun, zwischen dem ECo Riser für VRO und dem Vector Lowrider 7075 liegen immerhin 40 Euro, wow.
und meinen Lenker gibt es ja eigentich gar nicht...
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja den Vector


----------



## RonnyS (1. April 2006)

Tom der Lowrider 7075 wird Dir gefallen...hoffentlich
bekommst Du ihn !


----------



## Mighty (2. April 2006)

Euch allen, die ihr schon eure neuen Drahtesel in die Natur ausführen dürft, viel Spaß dabei ! Da es bei uns heute sowieso fast nur (stark) regnet, steigern das Genießen der Bilder hier echt die Laune und auch die Vorfreude  !

Na dann hoffe ich mal, daß die VRO Geschichte sich aufklärt und es ein gutes Ende nimmt!

So, mal Garage aufräumen gehen, um Platz zu schaffen, falls es nächste Woche an der Türe klingeln sollte !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2006)

Auch ich habe mich trotz des "schönen" Wetters heute aufgerafft eine (eigentlich-) kurze (- geplante) Tour zu fahren. Leider konnte ich der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen als ich an der Ausfahrt "Feldberg, hier hoch quälen" vorbei kam und bin kurzerhand diesen auch noch "schnell" hoch und wieder runtergekurbelt. Schönes Wetter hatten wir da oben und die Trails zum Bergabfahren waren auch Staubtrocken, aber Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte, also seht selbst:




















Und dieses Bild ist entstanden nachdem ich es fast geschafft hatte:




(sieht sauberer aus als es war)
End vom Lied: 57km 1110hm 3:12h 17,7km/h 152 Puls Schnitt max Steigung 20% max gefälle 24% (dort haben mich der Nobby Nic und die Juicy seven begeistert)  
Hier noch schnell zwei der vielen harten Steigungen (erstes Bild 18%, zweites von 15% am Anfang zu 20% am Ende, das man nicht sieht, immer steiler geworden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (2. April 2006)

ich hab mir auch ma wieder die mühe gegeben ein paar schöne bilder zu machen





und noch eins


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (2. April 2006)

Moin! Um nochmal zum Thema "artgerechte Haltung" zurückzukommen, hier mal ein Foto von meinem Baby nach der Arbeit!!! Jetzt schläft es schön im Keller...


----------



## pjfa (2. April 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (2. April 2006)

@Biker-2005:

Du hast den nur demontiert zum fotografieren ???


----------



## Trailsucker (2. April 2006)

nein. ich hatte ihn drausen weil ich doch von canyon nur einen mc 3.3 montiert hatte. ich habe ihn vor dem wechsel fotographiert.


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Also bitte, DAS ist artgerechte Haltung:






Nur in den Dreck "reinhüpfen" kann ich mit einer Baumarkt-Schüssel auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. April 2006)

Würd ich nicht mit dem Bike runter.. Wenn ich mich da ableg, wären mir die vielen Euros zu schad. 

das was pjfa oder oettinger_aus_g machen gefällt mir da schon besser.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2006)

???
Warum ein MTB (bzw. sogar Fully) wenn man es nicht mindestens so einsetzt wie Wuudy?


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> Warum ein MTB (bzw. sogar Fully) wenn man es nicht mindestens so einsetzt wie Wuudi?



Genau


----------



## Hupert (3. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich nicht mit dem Bike runter.. Wenn ich mich da ableg, wären mir die vielen Euros zu schad.



Ich hab die vielen Euros eigentlich ausgegeben um GENAU sowas zu fahren. Ich weiß auch nicht was daran kritisch sein soll, außer bei Nässe vielleicht... außerdem ich hab meinen Hobel schon ganz andere Pisten runtergeprügelt, denn dafür ist das Teil gemacht worden.

Grüße


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Jungs, also wirklich das ist überhaupt keine "schlimme" Stelle. 
Außer wie bereits gesagt wurde bei Nässe.
Die Stelle eignet sich natürlich für ein tolles Foto, aber ansonsten hab ich das Bike schon schlimmere Stellen runtergeprügelt


----------



## Christian_74 (3. April 2006)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI 

DAFÜR sind ja die Hobel gedacht! Und noch mehr, wenn es sich um ein ES oder ES-X handelt! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier mehr solche Strecken hätte.

@Crazy-Racer, deine Bilder sind zu groß oder mein Bildschirm ist zu klein (was nicht sein dürfte, da es  21 Zoll groß ist)  Jedenfalls schafft man es nicht, das ganze Bild auf einem Blick zu sehen. 


Und weil dies ein Foto-Thread ist, meine "Schanderei" mit mein XC


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. April 2006)

oh mein gott.

sowas hab ich "hinter meiner haustür". richtig geil. schlammig, glitschig. und wenn du pech hast, hängst hinter dem nächsten baum.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2006)

Tag,

habe ich eigentlich schon einmal ein Foto von mir auf dem Bike gepostet?





Ist noch mit dem ES7





gleicher Trail auf einem Torque.

Ich bike auch um genau solche Trails zu fahren 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## braintrust (3. April 2006)

yeah schöne pics 
merh mehr mehr


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich nicht mit dem Bike runter.. Wenn ich mich da ableg, wären mir die vielen Euros zu schad.


Geh Schmarrn, sowas fährt man problemlos auch noch mit einem Race-Hardtail...

...für das Forststraßen-Spazierenfahren mancher anderer braucht man ja wohl kein Fully...

@Staabi: zum zweiten Bild: bist du die Stelle dann auch gefahren oder nur an den Rand zum Posen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Recht hat der Flo.

Man kommt (fast) überall mit nem Hardtail runter. Die Frage ist nur wie  bzw. wie angenehm...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2006)

Nein, mit dem Hardtail sind solche Trails definitiv unfahrbar. Und ohne Scheibenbremsen geht das auch nicht 






1994, damals war ich noch jung und hübsch...

Heute machts aber mehr Spaß 



> @Staabi: zum zweiten Bild: bist du die Stelle dann auch gefahren oder nur an den Rand zum Posen?


Gefahren. Wobei das nicht so das ganz große Problem darstellt. Etwas kniffliger ist, das der "Weg" auf diesem Grat nur so knapp 1 Meter breit ist und es linkerhand ungefähr 3m senkrecht runtergeht. Rechterhand sieht man ja auf dem Foto. *Das* macht es in Verbindung mit dem zerfurchten Schiefergestein-Untergrund jedes mal aufs neue wieder spannend 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## cos75 (3. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich nicht mit dem Bike runter.. Wenn ich mich da ableg, wären mir die vielen Euros zu schad.



Ich glaub dann würde es für dich auch ein Trekkingbike tun.  

Letzte Woche am Gardasee  Aber Protektoren müssen schon sein


----------



## Raoul Duke (3. April 2006)

Verdammt da wäre ich auch gerne gewesen. Sieht gut aus dort.  
Wo fing denn der Schnee an?

Gruss 
Sascha


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2006)

Also so Steintrails würde ich auch mit meinem XC6 fahren. Zwar vermutlich ein bisschen langsamer als ihr mit nem ES oder ES-X aber fahren auf jeden Fall, dafür heißt das Gerät doch Fully


----------



## cos75 (3. April 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt da wäre ich auch gerne gewesen. Sieht gut aus dort.
> Wo fing denn der Schnee an?


Auf der Westseite hab ich überhaupt keinen Schnee gesehen. War aber auch nicht ganz so weit oben. Auf der Ostseite ist man auf Nordhängen vereinzelt auf Schnee gestoßen, aber nur ab 1000m


----------



## RonnyS (3. April 2006)

cos75 ....FloImSchnee (gardasee 3) fragt, warum Du dort Dein ESX7 trägst ?????


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> cos75 ....FloImSchnee (gardasee 3) fragt, warum Du dort Dein ESX7 trägst ?????


Weil's der Schnee da viel zu weich ist, um bergauf zu fahren...


----------



## cos75 (3. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Weil's der Schnee da viel zu weich ist, um bergauf zu fahren...


Genau  Bin beim Bike tragen auch ständig im tiefen Schnee eingebrochen. War danach total im A....   Hab mich nach dem Schneefeld erst mal ablegen und eine vom Frühstück geklaute Wurstsemmel essen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (3. April 2006)

cos75....genau das sind die Situationen am Gardasee
wo man den Leuten das "Bike" klaut
Gute Bilder ....alles klar nun mit dem ESX7 ?
...oder noch kleine "Mängel"
....sollte diese Woche mein ESX7 bekommen


----------



## RonnyS (3. April 2006)

FloImSchnee das meinte ich eben mit "Muskelkater"
(aber jetzt habe ich Dich --> nur Eisfahrer  hahahah)


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. April 2006)

Das hatte ich letztens mal einen ganzen Trail lang -- viel zu gefährlich ohne Spikes... (die ich nicht habe) 

...aber zum Glück war bei uns diesen Winter überwiegend wunderbar griffiger Schnee....


----------



## cos75 (3. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Bilder ....alles klar nun mit dem ESX7 ?
> ...oder noch kleine "Mängel"


A kleiner noch Schaltzüge waren am Lenker zu kurz, sind die Außenhüllen aufgerissen beim nem Sturz, wo sich der Lenker verdreht hat. Hab die Züge gegen längere getauscht.


> ....sollte diese Woche mein ESX7 bekommen


Freu dich drauf, fährt sich super und die Pike ist ein Traum


----------



## Antagonist (4. April 2006)

Hallihallo!
Ich brauch mal ein paar Fotos vom GC Elite! Finde das Bike insgesamt echt geil, kann mit die Lackierung aber nicht so recht vorstellen.
Ist die auch matt? Irgedwer muss die doch haben oder???
Wäre dankbar für ein paar Originalfotos ....


----------



## tom23" (4. April 2006)

VRO Thema:

Ich bekomm einen neuen Lenker zugeschickt, mir wurde noch nicht geantwortet, welcher, aber ein Riser sollte es sein, bleiben eigentlich nur 2 zur Auswahl.
Danke fürs drauf- aufmerksam- Machen!
Mir wurde sehr nahegelegt, keinen Meter weiter zu fahren.
Wär ich jetzt ein dummer Am..., würde ich mit 30 Sachen gegen die Wand fahren und dann klagen...
Wenn der Lenker Montag raus ging, müsste er spät. morgen da sein.
Fahren will!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche am Gardasee  Aber Protektoren müssen schon sein


Hmmmm, sabber, schmatz Gardasee *träum* Man das waren geile Zeiten  






Die Strasse zum 601 aber bei den Sendemasten rechts rein, noch ein Weilchen Bergauf und beim X beginnt der Hammertrail. Ich hoffe ein Rotwild darf hier rein, mein ESX8 kann erst nächste Woche gescheucht werden...


----------



## braintrust (5. April 2006)

naja wenn du dann fix die esx8 pics nachreichen würdest, ist das kein problem


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> naja wenn du dann fix die esx8 pics nachreichen würdest, ist das kein problem



Ist aber noch sehr theoretischer Natur, hoffe das nächste Woche was aufregenderes dazukommt 











Das sieht in Echt viel fetter aus


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Und wieder sonnige Fotos aus Südtirol:

Hier war ich bereits vor 2 Monaten als mein Bike angekommen ist. Damals war noch Schnee. Jetzt schauts so aus am Unterweiherhof:





und 200hm drober am Greiterhof stehn 2 Canyons in der Abendsonne:





Mehr Fotos (22) der Greiter-Tour gibt's wie immer in meinem Südtirol Mountainbike Blog.


----------



## Didi123 (5. April 2006)

Boah, wie gemein - ihr seid schon in kurzer Klamotte unterwegs... *neid*
Ich hab' mir gestern fast die Ei.. abgefroren - mit langer Hose und langärmliger Jacke und...und...und...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2006)

Tom33, die Katze ist cool 

Wuudi - mehr Pics vom Babe bitte !


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

@alpha:

Guck im Blog ..da gibt's einige


----------



## Skytalker (5. April 2006)

Wow echt super Bilder  , da wird man richtig neidisch.
Aber irgendwie vermisse ich hier die ganze RC-Fraktion. Sind davon noch keine 06er ausgeliefert oder fehlen nur die Bilder?
Also falls jemand eins hat, immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Die RC-Fraktion hat doch keine Zeit Bilder zu machen .... 

Die müssen RaCen


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Tom33, die Katze ist cool


Meine Wachkatze  

Die allerdings immer irgend einen Karton zum Wohlfühlen benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2006)

Also meine hat immer SPass, wenn ich am Rad montiere, auf meine Schultern zu springen


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

Macht meine auch, nur wiegt die 6 Kilo und wenn die unvermittelt am Kreuz hängen


----------



## löösns (5. April 2006)

@mstaab canyon: warum fährst du penner schon aufm torque so geile wände runda?!?! oder war das probefahrt für mitarbeiter???

*auchwill* 

*schmoll*


----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. April 2006)

Musst Du Produktmanager sein, darfst Du auch geile Wände schon im November 2005 runterfahren. As simple as that. An Deiner Art zu kommunizieren könnte dieser Berufswunsch aber eventuell scheitern.


----------



## BiNkZ (5. April 2006)

Kleine Frage am Rande, wo werden Canyon Rähmen eigentlich hergestellt?


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @mstaab canyon: warum fährst du penner


 


			
				mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> An Deiner Art zu kommunizieren


----------



## drei_c (5. April 2006)

BiNkZ schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage am Rande, wo werden Canyon Rähmen eigentlich hergestellt?



Rahmen werden so weit ich weiss in Fernost gefertigt
vielleicht so:





 oder so:





 - wer weiss - ich war noch nie dort.

Jedenfalls nicht in Koblenz. dort werden Rahmen und Bikes entwickelt, designt und zusammengebastelt.

Was allerdings für Rähmen gilt kann ich Dir nicht sagen  .


----------



## User129 (5. April 2006)

so nun mal mein Canyon FX 2000
ist gerade n bissel dreckig vom Winter aber wenn ich demnächst neue Kettenblätter drauf mache putz ichs vorher noch mal ausgiebig.






schenkt dem hinteren Reifen mal nicht so die Aufmerksamkeit
ist eine 7,50 Notlösung...


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Musst Du Produktmanager sein, darfst Du auch geile Wände schon im November 2005 runterfahren. As simple as that. An Deiner Art zu kommunizieren könnte dieser Berufswunsch aber eventuell scheitern.



könnt ihr zufällig noch einen entwicklungs- und berechnungsingenieur mit fachrichtung betriebsfestigkeit und kenntnissen bei FEM-Berechnungen und Schweißkonstruktion gebrauchen...bin nämlich momentan auf jobsuche, da ich demnächst mit meinem maschinenbaustudium fertig bin ;-)

fragen kostet ja nichts


p.s. bin auf aluminiumlegierungen spezialisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (6. April 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (6. April 2006)

2 Canyons und 2 Scottis auf dem Vinschger Sonnenberg:




Mehr Fotos und Tourenbericht der Vetzaner Trailtour gibt's wie immer auf meinem   
Mountainbike Blog.


----------



## Broni (6. April 2006)

Hier mein Grand Canyon pro vom 2003. Das Bike wurde vor 4 Monaten mir aus dem Keller geklaut =) Ein XC 8 ist bestellt und kommt dieses WE =)






Abfahrt auf der Transalp Garmisch - Gardasee direkt vor Torbole. IBC Skala 3 =)






Abfahrt vom Tremalzo die legendäre Route IBC sicherlich auch 4 =)






Kaum fahrbarer Trail der als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet war. IBC 5



(Die Katzenaugen waren nötig, da wir auch abends fuhren =) )


----------



## Broni (6. April 2006)

Uina-Schlucht Schweiz - Italien





Echte biker kennen keinen Schmerz 

Dickes Love @ Canyon!


----------



## Broni (6. April 2006)

Bitte entschuldigt, hatte "connection fault" und habs aus Versehen zwei mal eingetragen


----------



## Mutton (6. April 2006)

Geniale Bilder. Mehr davon... 

Mal ne Frage, wieviel Kilometer fährst du im Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. April 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Geniale Bilder. Mehr davon...
> 
> Mal ne Frage, wieviel Kilometer fährst du im Jahr?



wenn ich mir die Beine anschaue tippe ich jenseits von 10.000km.

Wie kann der Mann uns so frustrieren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thto (6. April 2006)

Respekt !!!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2006)

naja, die sind ja bis zum bersten angespannt die muckis... das sieht dann natürlich ziemlich krass aus...


----------



## GlanDas (6. April 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die sind ja bis zum bersten angespannt die muckis... das sieht dann natürlich ziemlich krass aus...



ne, da isser gerade in der ruhephase nach der Massage


----------



## M!ke (6. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Canyons und 2 Scottis auf dem Vinschger Sonnenberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestern noch kurzärmelig und mit kurzer Hose und heute am Sonnenberg ohne Sonne  Jaja...das ist der April. Übrigens echt super Bilder bei dir...


----------



## Wuudi (6. April 2006)

Ja, so ist's nun mal 

Am Samstag war schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Zum Glück war's aber nur bewölkt und hat nicht geregnet. Dafür gab's am Sonntag dann wieder Sonne en mass. Die Bilder und Toureninfos der Sonntagstour gibt's dann morgen früh ... jetz is Feierabend.


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (6. April 2006)

Hi!

ehm rasiert ihr euch eigentlich alle die beine?sehe irgendwie viele so biken...was soll denn das bringen?hab da nicht so die ahnung,sorry...=)


----------



## muddiver (6. April 2006)

Broni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Grand Canyon pro vom 2003. Das Bike wurde vor 4 Monaten mir aus dem Keller geklaut =) Ein XC 8 ist bestellt und kommt dieses WE =)
> 
> 
> Hi Broni,
> ...


----------



## Trailsucker (6. April 2006)

beine rasieren kommt gar nich in die tüte. hallo? das ist mein einziger schienbeinschutz den ich habe


----------



## Flok (6. April 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> ehm rasiert ihr euch eigentlich alle die beine?sehe irgendwie viele so biken...was soll denn das bringen?hab da nicht so die ahnung,sorry...=)



Man(n) rasiert sich die Beine, um sozusagen "präventiv" den Schmerzen nach einem Sturz vorzubeugen.

Wenn nämlich unrasierte Männerbeine beim Biken eine ordentliche Schürfwunde abbekommen, verursachen die Haare in der Wunde ordentliche Schmerzen/Komplikationen. Die Haare lassen nämlich die Wunde gerne mal eitern und tun auch sonst weh, wenn sie durch Wundflüssigkeit irgendwo festkleben und man sie losreist. 

Ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Ästetik, aber wenn man viel fährt sicherlich von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (6. April 2006)

lol. wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht??? hört sich ja ganz gut an. is aber trotzdem schwachsinn. wie sollten tiere in freier wildbahn überleben können wenn sie die ganze zeit eiternde wunden wegen ihres fells hätten. und wenn man angst vor seinen haaren in wunden hat rasiert man sich die stelle einfach.

und noch was: ich weiß nich wie euer waldboden beschaffen ist, aber wenn ich ne wunde hab dann wächst da erst ma gar nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Broni (6. April 2006)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Posts =)

Um eure Fragen zu beantworten, blieb der Tacho nach meinem Fahrradgau (Fahrradklau) bei etwa 8620km stehen. Davon wurde alles im Jahre 2005 mit etwa 20 % Strasse und 80 Waldwege, Pfade, Wanderwege, Schotterpisten etc. gefahren. Der kleine Unterschied ist nur, dass ich bei fast jeder Tour drauf geachtet habe, dass ich mind. 800 - 1000 hm gefahren bin. Nicht viel, aber es sammelte sich in der Kasseler Umgebung 

Des Weiterem, kann ich mit den Haaren dem Terrorpudel voll und ganz zustimmen. Die Gründe sind folgende:
- Rasierte Beine sehen ästhetischer aus und man wird in seinem Sport für "voll" genommen
- Haare werden aus hygienischen Gründen entfernt, damit die Heilung schneller vollzogen wird. (Schon mal eine Schürfwunde ohne Haare gehabt? Es juckt nicht so  ) Zudem ist es nach einem Sturz zu spät die Verletzung zu rasieren.

@muddiver  Mein Montagetermin sollte in Kalenderwoche 11 erfolgen. Nach Auskunft müsste aber mein Bike ende der Woche fertiggestellt werden  Ich hoffe somit, dass ich es am Freitag oder Samstag persönlich abholen kann 
Rahmengröße ist bei einer Körpergröße von 170 natürlich S. Man will ja ein wendiges Fully... 

Und nun bitte weitere Bilder hier  
Unser Herz schlägt ja für Canyon


----------



## pjfa (6. April 2006)




----------



## Flok (6. April 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> lol. wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht??? hört sich ja ganz gut an. is aber trotzdem schwachsinn. wie sollten tiere in freier wildbahn überleben können wenn sie die ganze zeit eiternde wunden wegen ihres fells hätten. und wenn man angst vor seinen haaren in wunden hat rasiert man sich die stelle einfach.




Tja, der Unterschied ist nunmal, dass der normale Mensch (ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei dir ist), kein Tier ist. Hast du dir überhaupt schonmal eine etwas tiefere, große Schürfwunde zugezogen? Ich meine eine richtige, wo man nachher noch die Steinchen mit der Pinzette rauspulen kann. Bei so einer Wunde muss du wohl oder übel einen Wundverband/Pflaster draufpappen, da so eine Wunde gerne nässt. Du kannst sie auch nicht offen lassen, da du meistens ja eine lange Hose tragen musst (im Beruf etc.). Ohne Verband würde die Wunde schön mit der Hose verkleben und dir die Wunde auchnoch vollsiffen.

Halten wir also fest, Verband/Pflaster ist in den ersten Tagen nach einem ordentlichen Sturz oft unumgänglich. Und dieser Verband muss demenstprechend auch mehrmals täglich gewechselt werden. Und genau hier kommen auch die Haare wieder ins Spiel: Ohne Rasur verkleben die Haare bedingt durch die Wundflüssigkeit mit deinem Verband und der sich bildenden Schicht aus abgestorbenen Blutzellen ("Kruste"). Ziehst du nun den Verband ab, ist das zunächst verdammt schmerzvoll. Der wesentliche Punkt ist aber, dass dir die verklebten Haare bei jedem Wechsel auch die schützende "Kruste" mit aufreissen, in die Wunde können neue Bakterien gelangen und der gesamte Heilungsprozess verlängert sich.

Also zusammenfassend: Mit Rasur weniger Schmerzen und schnellere Wundheilung


----------



## thto (6. April 2006)

@pifa
your setup for the fox fork seems to be very good , i will get my ES 7 next week, what do you mean about the nobbi nics ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. April 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> ehm rasiert ihr euch eigentlich alle die beine?sehe irgendwie viele so biken...was soll denn das bringen?hab da nicht so die ahnung,sorry...=)



Ich tue es. Aber nicht komplett rasieren, ich nehm nur haartrimmer. viel weniger blutig


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. April 2006)

Broni schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem ist es nach einem Sturz zu spät die Verletzung zu rasieren.


Das stimmt nicht unbedingt. 
Mir hat vor knapp zwei Jahren eine Schwester in der Unfallambulanz mal direkt auf der Wunde die Haare wegrasiert. Ich habe ganz verblüfft zugeschaut (sie hat einfach begonnen ohne was zu sagen) und mich gewundert, dass es nicht geschmerzt hat.


----------



## User129 (7. April 2006)

@ Terrorpudel 

wenn du sowas drauf backst verklebt auch nichts mit oder ohne Haare
funktioniert wunderbar ist nur zu empfehlen

und heilt bei einem Menschen die Verletzung schneller als bei einer Maus nur weil er intelligenter ist?


----------



## pjfa (7. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @pifa
> your setup for the fox fork seems to be very good , i will get my ES 7 next week, what do you mean about the nobbi nics ?



Fox F100RLT with 4 bars for 64kg
For me, the Nobby are good for every track (mud too)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2006)

@pifa: do you understand the german stuff written in this thread or do you just read the english postings? funny things come to my mind at that time of the day.. or should i say night?


----------



## DELIJA (7. April 2006)

Hallo!
Hier nun die ersten Fotos von meinem YellowStone 2006 frisch aus dem Karton












Mehr in meiner Galerie


----------



## pjfa (7. April 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> @pifa: do you understand the german stuff written in this thread or do you just read the english postings? funny things come to my mind at that time of the day.. or should i say night?


No, i don´t understand german  
I use the translate by babelfish (altavista). I have to translate to French


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. April 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du sowas drauf backst verklebt auch nichts mit oder ohne Haare



Da sind meine Erfahrungen leider anders. Habe alle möglichen Spezial-Wundauflagen probiert, auch jene die das Rote Kreuz bzw. Notärzte verwenden (wie z.B. aluminisierte Wundauflagen usw, habe ein Jahr dort gearbeitet).
Bei kleineren Wunden funktionieren sie noch ziemlich gut, bei größeren Dingen verklebt's leider doch immer, wenn auch natürlich etwas weniger als mit herkömmlichen Wundauflagen.

--> bin deshalb dazu übergegangen, Wunden sofern es irgendwie möglich ist, möglichst lange Zeit pro Tag offen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, das keinerlei Verunreinigungen rein kommen.
Der positive Effekt ist, dass sich schneller eine harte Kruste bildet, die _nicht mit jedem Verbandswechsel wieder aufgerissen wird_.


----------



## Broni (7. April 2006)

Ich finde, dass gerade bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen wie auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen, die Hardtails was richitg her machen. 

Nice Pic vom YellowStone 06 - Kann mich schwer daran erinnern, dass die Bikes mal so stimmig ausgesehen haben =) 


Nachtrag: Mein XC8 ist ready und zur Abholung bereit 
G E I L  - geiles Ding - fast wie SEX!
Jiha...


----------



## Bayker (7. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tue es. Aber nicht komplett rasieren, ich nehm nur haartrimmer. viel weniger blutig




jo das mach ich auch. bin voll zufrieden damit. viel besser als mit nassrasierer oder son krams. geht auch schneller und die beine pieksen nich inner hose. das is so grausam. und wenn dann noch schweiß ins spiel kommt ooooooha

lieber mit haartrimmer alle paar wochen und dann geht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2006)

Nehmt halt Enthaarungscreme...


----------



## User129 (7. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> --> bin deshalb dazu übergegangen, Wunden sofern es irgendwie möglich ist, möglichst lange Zeit pro Tag offen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, das keinerlei Verunreinigungen rein kommen.
> Der positive Effekt ist, dass sich schneller eine harte Kruste bildet, die _nicht mit jedem Verbandswechsel wieder aufgerissen wird_.



jo genau das ist wirklich das beste was man tun kann.
Weil wenn mehr Luft dran kommt heilts auch schneller wie du schon sagtest. 

@DELIJA
sieht echt hammer aus dein YellowStone
bekomm ich richtig lust aufs biken


----------



## drei_c (7. April 2006)

Hallo - back 2 business...?
Ich sehe keine Bike-Bilder... oder woll ihr Euch jetzt über Euren mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Beinbewuchs austauschen. Viell. gibts ja im KTWR einen Gillette-Thread?


----------



## cos75 (7. April 2006)

Alles ist so doppelt.....


----------



## xysiu33 (7. April 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt halt Enthaarungscreme...



für Hardcorer tut`s auch Enthaarungspflaster

zuerst  

dann  

später  

schließlich  

Let`s go


----------



## Augus1328 (7. April 2006)

Dieser Thread wird immer mehr zu einer Witznummer...


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (7. April 2006)

Tut mir leid,dass ich damit so eine diskussion entfacht habe=) meine frage ist jedenfalls geklärt,danke dafür...

scheint echt sinnvoll zu sein...solche schürfwunden sind ja auch nicht gerade die seltenheit.dann entfern ich mir die haare lieber vorher auf schmerzlose art und weise anstatt dann später den selben effekt wie bei wachstreifen zu haben wenn die haare in der wunde eingetrocknet sind=P


----------



## braintrust (7. April 2006)

ich hatte mal gehört, dass man die bikes "nie" auf die seite des schaltwerkes legen sollte oder ist das schwachsinn?


----------



## muddiver (7. April 2006)

Broni schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Mein XC8 ist ready und zur Abholung bereit
> G E I L  - geiles Ding - fast wie SEX!
> Jiha...



Na dann hoffe ich mal, daß die Post mir meines in der nächsten Woche vorbeibringt. Das sollte eigentlich auch in der KW 11 aufgebaut werden.

Dir auf alle Fälle viel Spaß.

muddiver


----------



## Thomas_W (7. April 2006)

@muddiver

das XC 8 wird dir bestimmt viel Freude machen.
Bin von meinen XC 7 begeistert, macht einfach nur Spass.

Grüße aus Bayern,

Thomas





Noch ein Pic von Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (7. April 2006)

> Da sind meine Erfahrungen leider anders. Habe alle möglichen Spezial-Wundauflagen probiert, auch jene die das Rote Kreuz bzw. Notärzte verwenden (wie z.B. aluminisierte Wundauflagen usw, habe ein Jahr dort gearbeitet).
> Bei kleineren Wunden funktionieren sie noch ziemlich gut, bei größeren Dingen verklebt's leider doch immer, wenn auch natürlich etwas weniger als mit herkömmlichen Wundauflagen.
> 
> --> bin deshalb dazu übergegangen, Wunden sofern es irgendwie möglich ist, möglichst lange Zeit pro Tag offen zu lassen. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, das keinerlei Verunreinigungen rein kommen.
> ...


Ein Super Biker, hart wie Stahl, Stalingrad wäre für ihn ein Spaziergang.  Schutzblech am Bike??? Nee, lieber die Fresse voll mit Dreck, er ist doch ein "Mann"  ... und dann so was. Keine weitere Fragen Herr Rambo.


----------



## 10zuviel (7. April 2006)

So, da ja letztens nach der RC-Fraktion gefragt wurde, hab ich heute mal meine Kamera mitgenommen. Bitte sehr...




und hier...




und da...


----------



## tom23" (8. April 2006)

In meiner Galerie, auch in diesem Thread, ein paar Seiten weiter vorn, ging es um  einen Nicht-VRO-Lenker, welcher an mein ES6 mit VRO montiert wurde.
Festgestellt wurde das hier, deswegen schreib ich diesen Thread weiter off-Topic, sorry.
Ich bin grad nicht zu Hause, mir wurde von Canyon mitgeteilt, ich bekäme einen VRO Vector Lowrider.
Derjenige, der meine Post entgegengenommen hat, rief mich gerade an, und mir wurde wohl derselbe! Lenker noch mal geliefert.
Also,wenn ich heim komm und das stimmt und ich wieder nicht weiter sorgenfrei Radl fahren kann, würde ich mich schon ärgern.
Er meinte, da seien keine Knubbel,und auf dem Lenker steht 2014 Vector Lowrider......
Den hab ich doch schon...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2006)

mr.miro schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Super Biker, hart wie Stahl, Stalingrad wäre für ihn ein Spaziergang.  Schutzblech am Bike??? Nee, lieber die Fresse voll mit Dreck, er ist doch ein "Mann"  ... und dann so was. Keine weitere Fragen Herr Rambo.


Geht's noch??  

1. Woher glaubst du zu wissen, dass ich Schutzbleche verwende oder nicht?
2. Wenn du dich auf das Foto beziehst: wenn man in den Dreck reinstürzt hilft der tollste Kotflügel nichts...  
3. Für Regenfahrten verwende ich vorne u. hinten SKS Crusher...
4. Was fällt dir überhaupt ein, so persönlich zu werden?


----------



## RonnyS (8. April 2006)

TOM mache keine Scherze....aber ruf (ganz ruhig - tief durchatmen) bei Canyon am Montag an...irren ist menschlich ....und zu Deiner Beruhigung die nächste Woche regnet es (und ich baue mein ESX7 auf)
....hoffe nur das alle Teile auch im Karton drin sind wie bestellt....werde ich morgen sehen.


----------



## RonnyS (8. April 2006)

Mr. Miro...viele fahren mit Schutzblech....andere mit
Rückspiegel....andere wie "Sie" (ohne Sattel)
S O  W H A T !


----------



## mr.miro (8. April 2006)

> 1. Woher glaubst du zu wissen, dass ich Schutzbleche verwende oder nicht?
> 2. Wenn du dich auf das Foto beziehst: wenn man in den Dreck reinstürzt hilft der tollste Kotflügel nichts...
> 3. Für Regenfahrten verwende ich vorne u. hinten SKS Crusher...
> 4. Was fällt dir überhaupt ein, so persönlich zu werden?



Etschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dich irgendwie verletzt habe. Ich wollte Dir nicht zu nah tretten. 
Ich fahre selbst mit Schutzblech und habe damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Und der Satz 





> Schutzblech am Bike??? Nee, lieber die Fresse voll mit Dreck, er ist doch ein "Mann" ...


war gegen die gerichtet, die behaupten super cool zu sein und dann doch irgendwie Weicheier sind.
Da ich keinen Bock auf Streitigkeiten habe würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns die Hand geben und wieder dem Thema "Warten" widmen.


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (8. April 2006)

@miro

Zum Thema "warten" biste hier im falschen Thread, wir sind hier in der "Canyon Galerie"! Zum warten müsstest du umziehen ins "Wartezimmer" - und Tschüss...


----------



## mr.miro (8. April 2006)

Hast Recht! Bye, bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doehni (8. April 2006)

moin, moin
auch ich will meinen Beitrag dazusteuern... 

mein Bike: Framekit ES7 2003, Bomber
meine Bilder: Gardasee Mai 2005

my bike:






ich liebe stufen:





gruesse
doehni


----------



## RayKo (8. April 2006)

Zum ersten Öffnen der TALAS-Ventilabdeckkappe musste ich ne Zange zur Hilfe nehmen - Lack auf der TALAS zerkratzt
Erste Ausfahrt - Auf 600 hm dreimal in den Dreck gelegt: Handschuhe ruiniert, Unterarme aufgeschürft, linken Griff zerfetzt.

...

JIIHAAAA!!! DER REINSTE WAHNSINN - was für ein Spassmobil.
Ich bin jetzt noch high. Ich glaube, ich hab noch nie soviel Geld so sinnvoll investiert.


----------



## walvis (9. April 2006)

> Wenn nämlich unrasierte Männerbeine beim Biken eine ordentliche Schürfwunde abbekommen, verursachen die Haare in der Wunde ordentliche Schmerzen/Komplikationen. Die Haare lassen nämlich die Wunde gerne mal eitern und tun auch sonst weh, wenn sie durch Wundflüssigkeit irgendwo festkleben und man sie losreist.



Nach ueber 10 Jahren American Football kann ich nur sagen:

Es ist vor allem eine Frage der Weicheiigkeit....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. April 2006)

warum fahrt ihr eigentlich alle mit dem standard canyon sattel drauf? ist der sooo gut =?


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> warum fahrt ihr eigentlich alle mit dem standard canyon sattel drauf? ist der sooo gut =?



Ein Sattel muss zum Arsch des Fahrers passen.(Entschuldige diesen Ausdruck) Also ein Sattel, der mir perfekt passt bezüglich Komfort und "Durchfluss von Blut" (kein Tauheitsgefühl), kann dir (möglicherweise) überhaupt nicht passen und umgekehrt. 

Deshalb kann man nicht direkt sagen, dass ein Sattel bei diesen Punkten gut ist und deshalb gibt es auch nicht den "EINEN" Sattel, da jeder Körper anders ist (Sitzknochenabstand zum Beispiel --> und dadurch eine unterschiedliche Sattelbreite erforderlich) und natürlich sitzt jeder etwas anderer am Bike (Sattelneigung, Sattelüberhöhung, sitz weiter vorne oder hinten am Sattel selbst etc.)


----------



## Wuudi (9. April 2006)

Also ich hatte einen Selle Flite und hab letztes Jahr weil mir der zu hart war einen Terry Fly gekauft. Der baut breiter und weicher. Irgendwie hab ich aber mit dem Probleme mit dem Loch, sprich vorne drückte der mir mehr auf die Ei...

Der C2 kam mir auch relativ hart vor, aber nach ein paar Ausfahrten muss ich sagen der passt super zu meinem Hintern. Dank der neuen Assos absolut keine Probleme mehr und ausserdem ist er relativ schmal und schön rutschig, dass man super hinter den Sattel runterkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (9. April 2006)

bester für mich passender sattel ever ist für mich specialized alias , siehe mein galerie, der sattel von meinem canyon HT 2005 war mir zu hart *heul*


----------



## Gunnar (9. April 2006)

Gestrige Ausfahrt mit alten Schlammspuren...


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. April 2006)

@Rayko: ist ja schon ein bisschen frech, das mit der Trinkflasche hier im Forum


----------



## RayKo (10. April 2006)

Als ich mein Rad im Laden abgeholt habe, hab ich gefragt, ob ich, wenn ich schon ein Monatsgehalt auf den Tisch lege, noch ne Trinkflasche oben drauf bekomme. Da war nix zu machen, deswegen ist das jetzt die Strafe


----------



## DMass (10. April 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich mein Rad im Laden abgeholt habe, hab ich gefragt, ob ich, wenn ich schon ein Monatsgehalt auf den Tisch lege, noch ne Trinkflasche oben drauf bekomme. Da war nix zu machen, deswegen ist das jetzt die Strafe



  

was´n nichteinmal ne Trinkflasche gibts dazu...also man kann es auch übertreiben!


----------



## Buuh (10. April 2006)

Mein neues ESX7 frisch aufgebaut (die Pedale sind ein Provisorium, nachdem ich auf meine Toiga fast so lange warte wie auf mein Canyon selber...)





Während der ersten längeren Ausfahrt:





Nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt:


----------



## Trailsucker (10. April 2006)

machts wenigstens spaß


----------



## pjfa (10. April 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Ergebniss der gestrigen Ausfahrt


----------



## thto (10. April 2006)

wie ists passiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Beschissen   - http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/images/bike/sturz-divx5.avi (20mb)

Am meisten regt mich bei dem Sturz auf, dass ich gar nicht gefahren bin. Nur geschoben bzw. gerollt. Musste dann 1,2 Schritte machen und irgendwia hat sich das Vorderrad blockiert. Wahrscheinlich hab ich total unbewusst die Vorderbremse gedrückt. Ich denk mir noch sch*** wieso blockiert das Vorderrad, Schritt gemacht, Gleichgewicht zu weit vorne, Hinterrad hochgekommen und seitlich übern Lenker geflogen, und das Rad auf mich drauf. Das Pedal hat mir dann schön noch den ganzen rechten Fuß aufgerissen. Und ich Depp wollte 300m weiter oben noch die Beinlinge anlegen, eben gegen evtl. Schürfwunden. Grrmpf.....

... und dann durfte ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt heimfahren ...


----------



## jazzboy (10. April 2006)

Armer Wuudi


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Naja, armes ES7 ... ich kann ja verheilen aber die Talas nicht 

Und fÃ¼r 40â¬ krieg ich sogar beim freundlichen local dealer einen X.9 Schalthebel. ist zwar teurer als bei hibike zu bestellen aber ich brauch das Teil sofort .


----------



## thto (10. April 2006)

passiert leider , bloß nicht ärgern.....

zum trost mir ist am freitag ein netter mensch auf der guten alten A3 von hinten einen auffahrunfall verursacht.....

am Do hole ich mein ES7 yipieehhhhh


----------



## DMass (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Beschissen   - http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/images/bike/sturz-divx5.avi (20mb)
> 
> Am meisten regt mich bei dem Sturz auf, dass ich gar nicht gefahren bin. Nur geschoben bzw. gerollt. Musste dann 1,2 Schritte machen und irgendwia hat sich das Vorderrad blockiert. Wahrscheinlich hab ich total unbewusst die Vorderbremse gedrückt. Ich denk mir noch sch*** wieso blockiert das Vorderrad, Schritt gemacht, Gleichgewicht zu weit vorne, Hinterrad hochgekommen und seitlich übern Lenker geflogen, und das Rad auf mich drauf. Das Pedal hat mir dann schön noch den ganzen rechten Fuß aufgerissen. Und ich Depp wollte 300m weiter oben noch die Beinlinge anlegen, eben gegen evtl. Schürfwunden. Grrmpf.....
> 
> ... und dann durfte ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt heimfahren ...



ohmann...sowas ist immer sehr ärgerlich... 

Aber sag mal, was kostet eigentlich so eine Helmcamera?

Gruß


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Je nach Ausstattung ca. 250â¬ - Ich hab meine von http://stores.ebay.de/pacelog - Mehr Infos Ã¼ber die Helmkamera gibt's in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen/Wochen auf meinem blog...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. April 2006)

macht der kratzer am eloxat keine probleme an der talas?

ALTER SCHWEDE! hab mir eben das video angetan. hast du dich abgelatzt... erinnert mich an einen meiner schwereren stürze. da war ich auch fast im schritttempo unterwegs und bin auch so ungeschickt über den lenker geflogen.

auf jedenfall, hoffentlich ist dir und deinem bike nicht soviel passiert.


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Du meinst am Standrohr ? 

Ich hoff wenn ich den schön sauber schleife, dass nichts passiert...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. April 2006)

ja, genau. den mein ich. das scheuert ja doch schon an den dichtungen, denk ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst am Standrohr ?
> 
> Ich hoff wenn ich den schön sauber schleife, dass nichts passiert...




Ich würde da eher nicht zum Schleifen anfangen, sonst wird die Stelle nur größer.

An der Stelle wo die Kerbe ist streift die Dichtung das Öl nicht mehr sauber ab, und es bleibt wahrscheinlich Öl zurück. Sonst passiert nicht viel.

Sollte die Kerbe jedoch einen scharfen Grad aufweisen würde ich versuchen mit einer scharfen Klinge (Stanlimesser) aufliegend am Tauchrohr den Grad zu entfernen.


----------



## drei_c (10. April 2006)

Hey Wuudi,
Kopf hoch...
aber, dass Du auch noch ne Filmdoku von der Aktion hast ist schon bitter - bzw. irgendwie Ironie.

Gruss drei_c

P.S. ich persönlich mag die Trigger nicht so sehr - finde das Sushirapidfirezeugs da doch nach wie vor besser. Aber wenn Du schon nen neuen brauchst... schon mal über Drehgriffe nachgedacht - die wären bei Deinem Abgang nirgendwo abgebrochen.

Edit:
P.P.S. habe gerade eben das Bild mit deinem geschrotteten Trigger nochmals angesehn - Du (bzw. Händler) kannst den oberen Deckel mit der Lenkerhalterung m.W. bei SRAM auch einzeln bestellen - kostet deutlich geringer. Viell. bekommst Du ja für die Bestellwartezeit irgendeinen passenden Schalthebel ausgeliehen.


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Hmm ich mag die Drehgriffe nicht wirklich gern, und vor allem vorne find ich sie eierhaft mit dem ganzen leeren Bereich den man auch schalten kann...


----------



## schappi (10. April 2006)

@ Wuudi

ich würde den Kratzer in Standrohr auf jeden Fall entgraten.
Poste doch mal im Fahrwerksforum und frag nach dem besten Tip.
( Ich würde sehr feines Schleifpapier (320) oder einen feinen Ölstein zum Messerschleifen probieren, Drehmel mit Filzscheibe währe auch noch ein 1. Versuch)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Didi123 (10. April 2006)

Hier gibt's ein paar Tipps, wie man so was behandeln soll/kann...

Kann ja heut Abend mal meinen Scanner anwerfen, wenn's jemand braucht...


----------



## M!ke (10. April 2006)

ouch...diese Stürze nerven am meisten.. 
Ich schau mir heute abend mal dein Video an. Bestimmt von der Helmkamera...

Gute Besserung erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

@Didi123:

Ah danke, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Die MB liegt hier irgendwo rum. Werd ich dann wohl lesen und mein Bike behandeln.


----------



## xysiu33 (10. April 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

echt krass dein Video - "kleiner" Sturz mit großer Wirkung. Schade nur, dass man sich in solchen Situationen immer auf die falsche Seite auf die Nase legt - davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen  

Dabei kannst du echt von Glück reden, dass du vom Lenkergriff nicht erschlagen wurdest und dein schönes Navi-Spielzeug auch überlebt hat - wenn ich mein Glück kenne, würde ich das Navi verlieren, ein Loch im Schädel haben und tiefe Fleischwunde vom Pedal abkriegen. Dabei die Rippenprellung nicht vergessen. 

Deine Begleitung oberhalb des Trails hat auch nicht schlecht gestaunt was du da für Stund vorführst  

Ich würde mal etwas mehr von deiner geilen Helmcamera erfahren - die liefert echt klasse Bilder   so ein Teil muss ich mir auch zulegen  

Schreib mal bitte wie du die Talas verarztet hast.

Gute Besserung.

P.S. In Zukunft bitte mehr Stunds hier posten  

Ciao.


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

Nun zur Beruhigung wuudi (echt Pech !)....hoffentlich
bekommst Du es wieder einigermassen hin....


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

...und jetzt für  ---wern---  mit ROCK-RING


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

und noch eins für EUCH


----------



## Tom_Leo (10. April 2006)

Hallo Ronny,

kannst Du uns sagen was man zum Aufbauen eines Canyon Bikes benötigt?

Meine nicht das technische Geschick sondern vielmehr welches Werkzeug notwendig ist.

Gruß


Tom_Leo


----------



## Jaykay187 (10. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst am Standrohr ?
> 
> Ich hoff wenn ich den schÃ¶n sauber schleife, dass nichts passiert...



Hallo Wuudi, das tut mir leid mit deinem Bike. Ich wÃ¼rde aber mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob sie dir zumindest den Schalthebel auf Kulanz austauschen. SchlieÃlich war das kein Sturz, wo bei einem MTB auch nur irgendwas kaputt gehen sollte. Du fÃ¤hrst ein Enduro! Kannst ja das Video verlinken. 
(oder melde dich bei Sram)

Riefen im Standrohr habe ich bei meiner Black auch. Allerdings bei weitem nicht so tief. Nach einer Zeit sind die Dichtungen dann eben platt. 
Es gibt bei Canyon ja auch einen Gabelservice, vielleicht kÃ¶nnen die was machen. Bevor du an einer 1200â¬ Gabel schleifst .....

Mit etwas GlÃ¼ck verlierst du nur 1-2 Wochen (ich weiss, das ist schlimmer wie das Geld )


----------



## Jaykay187 (10. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ronny,
> 
> kannst Du uns sagen was man zum Aufbauen eines Canyon Bikes benötigt?
> 
> ...



Nur ein paar Inbusschlüssel. Am besten einen kleinen Knarrenkasten.


----------



## Hupert (10. April 2006)

Das sind oft die unmöglichsten Faktoren die zu nem Sturz führen... mein erster unfreiwilliger Abstieg vom 2006ér war im Stehen, mit dem Hund an der Leine und ner läufigen Hündin in der Nähe. Da gabs für den pubertären Racker kein Halten mehr und da ich ebenso gerade recht ungünstig stand auch für mich nicht... War zum Glück die Nichtantriebsseite und mein Bein war ja auch noch dazwischen... und wie Wuudi meinte. Das Bein heilt halt wieder und das meist kostenlos... Wat soll´s Shit happens


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

Inbus-Schlüssel (wenn du einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast --> noch besser - da z.B. ein VRO Lenker mit max. 10 Nm befestigt werden darf) - jedoch *mit Gefühl würde ich sagen geht es auch mit Inbus-Schlüssel* - einfach nicht beim Lenker "durchziehen"
Vielleicht hast Du die Möglichkeit einen Drehmomentschlüssel 4-10 NM zu leihen !!! (wäre gut)
...die Avid-Bremsen (hier Einsetzen der Laufräder) brauchen gar kein Werkzeug (Transportsicherung aus der Bremse entfernen und mit wirklich leichten Druck (Gefühl bitte) die Laufräder einsetzen (Schnellspanner bzw. Schrauben gut festziehen) --> leicht in den Bremskolben gehen.
Natürlich brauchst Du für die Befestigung der Pedale
einen Schlüssel sowie etwas Montagefett (hier kräftig zudrehen um die 35 Nm).
Canyon hat eigentlich für Dich am Lenker bereits alles montiert (Schaltung/Bremse)
Natürlich wirst Du für Dich noch ein paar Einstellungen
vornehmen - wie Sattel, evt. Lenkerhörnchen (alles mit Inbus-Schlüssel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (10. April 2006)

WoW ne Canyon Trinkflasche!


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

...wenn schon...denn schon !!!!


----------



## Tom_Leo (11. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Inbus-Schlüssel (wenn du einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast --> noch besser - da z.B. ein VRO Lenker mit max. 10 Nm befestigt werden darf) - jedoch *mit Gefühl würde ich sagen geht es auch mit Inbus-Schlüssel* - einfach nicht beim Lenker "durchziehen"
> Vielleicht hast Du die Möglichkeit einen Drehmomentschlüssel 4-10 NM zu leihen !!! (wäre gut)
> ...die Avid-Bremsen (hier Einsetzen der Laufräder) brauchen gar kein Werkzeug (Transportsicherung aus der Bremse entfernen und mit wirklich leichten Druck (Gefühl bitte) die Laufräder einsetzen (Schnellspanner bzw. Schrauben gut festziehen) --> leicht in den Bremskolben gehen.
> Natürlich brauchst Du für die Befestigung der Pedale
> ...




Hallo Ronny,
besten Dank für deine Erläuterung!  
Habe sehr gutes Werkzeug zu hause, jedoch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel und  kein Montagefett.
Fett werde ich kaufen und den Drehmomentschlüssel event. leihen.

Gruß

Tom_Leo


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2006)

@Jaykay187: Was soll es denn bei einem Sturzschaden für eine Kulanz geben? Ein Schalthebel ist kein Helm, da gibt's keinen Austauschservice mit Ermäßigung...


----------



## Flok (11. April 2006)

Ja Stürze bei wenig Geschwindigkeit sind schon so ein Ding...

Als Ich zum ersten mal mit meinen neuen Clickis gefahren bin ist mir auch so eine Sache passiert: Bin auf eine Kreuzung langsam zugefahren und war eigentlich im Begriff, rüber zu fahren, doch plötzlich kam ein Auto um die Kurve und ich musste schlagartig bremsen. Ich komm also noch rechtzeitig gut zum stehen, doch natürlich kann ich das Gleichgewicht nicht halten und verplane es, schnell genug "auszuclicken" und falle wie in Zeitlupe zur rechten Seite rüber in den Schotter. Glücklicherweise hatte ich gescheite Handschuhe an, aber den Elenbogen hab ich mir schon ein bisschen verkrazt. 

Das schlimmste waren aber die Blicke der blöden dicken Nordic-Walking Hausfrauen  hinter mir  

Merke: Nächste mal vor einer gefährlichen Kreuzung schon vorher ein Bein ausclicken


----------



## pjfa (11. April 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

@Jaykay:

Ne, natürlich frag ich nicht bei Canyon... Was können die schon dafür dass ich mein Gleichgewicht verlier und auf einem Stein lande. Shit happens. Das Geld für den Schalthebel werd ich schon auftreiben...

@xysiu33:

Du hast schon Recht, im Grunde ist der Sturz glimpflich verlaufen. An einer anderen Stelle hätte ganz anders schlimme Sachen passieren können. So gesehen hatte ich ja auch Glück


----------



## Hart´l (11. April 2006)

Mogggeeennn..
@Wuudy
normalerweise müßte es von Sram auch die Oberschale einzeln geben.
Ist dann nicht so teuer.

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

@Hart'l

No chance. Theoretisch müsste es Ersatzteile geben. Praktisch hat mein Händler gemeint er kriegt die sogar nur Paarweise und gibt mir ausnahmsweise nur einen. Und vielleicht gibt's auch Ersatzteile. Ich hab aber keine Lust Wochen auf das Teil zu warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ich würde aber mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob sie dir zumindest den Schalthebel auf Kulanz austauschen. Schließlich war das kein Sturz, wo bei einem MTB auch nur irgendwas kaputt gehen sollte. Du fährst ein Enduro! Kannst ja das Video verlinken.
> (oder melde dich bei Sram)



Glaubst Du, ich bekomme Kulanz von Porsche, wenn es mich auf der Landstraße bei 240 km/h aus der Kurve trägt? 
Ich fahre einen Sportwagen!!! 

So ein Blödsinn! Ist deiner Meinung nach jetzt der Hersteller des Bikes auch noch für deine Fahrkünste verantwortlich???

So weit kommt's noch... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## studentx600 (11. April 2006)

@ wuudi

außerdem hast du noch glück gehabt, dass der kratzer im standrohr parallel zur einfederbewegung verläuft. ich denke das ist für die dichtung weit weniger schädlich als quer. wenn der kratzer sehr tief ist kann man ihn vielleicht auch irgendwie füllen?!


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Nein, so tief ist der Kratzer nicht und er verläuft wirklich fast senkrecht. 

Ich werd den fein abschmirgeln und gut ist...


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. April 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst Du, ich bekomme Kulanz von Porsche, wenn es mich auf der Landstraße bei 240 km/h aus der Kurve trägt?
> Ich fahre einen Sportwagen!!!
> 
> So ein Blödsinn! Ist deiner Meinung nach jetzt der Hersteller des Bikes auch noch für deine Fahrkünste verantwortlich???
> ...



Merkst Du es eigentlich noch?? ER ist nahezu im Stand umgekippt!! An meinem ENDURO! sollte der Schalthebel nicht schon abbrechen, wenn es mal umfällt. 
Ein Enduro muss robust sein, dafür wird es gebaut. Ein Porsche wird gebaut um schnell zu sein. Wenn dein Porsche dich statt mit 240 km/h schon mit 60 km/h aus der Kurve trägt nimmst du das natürlich hin.

Proll mich nicht so an, denk lieber länger nach.


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

@Jaykay

Calm down.... 

Ich bin auf einen Felsen runtergeflogen. Auf dem Felsen aufgeschlagen --> Gabel zerkratzt, Bremshebel zerkratzt und Schalthebel abgerissen. Das hat jetzt mit Enduro gar nix zu tun sondern war einfach eine unglückliche Landung ...


----------



## Tom_Leo (11. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, so tief ist der Kratzer nicht und er verläuft wirklich fast senkrecht.
> 
> Ich werd den fein abschmirgeln und gut ist...




@Wuudi:

Eventuell entlang vom Kratzer links und rechts einen Tesastreifen aufkleben bevor du mit dem Schmirgelpapier rangehst. Dann ist die noch heile Eloxalschicht auf alle Fälle geschützt.
Vorher die Oberfläche mit Alkohol etc. entfetten...


Gruß

Tom_Leo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlimmste waren aber die Blicke der blöden dicken Nordic-Walking Hausfrauen  hinter mir



Hättest sie als Fett-bag (anstatt Airbag) benutzt sollen


----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Proll mich nicht so an, denk lieber länger nach.



Was heißt hier prollen? Das war ein Beispiel! 
"Isch aabe gar keine Auto, Signorina..."  

Edit: Jedenfalls keins, mit dem man prollen kann...


----------



## Tom_Leo (11. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn schon...denn schon !!!!




@RonnyS

da der Flaschhenhalter von TOPEAK samt Canyon Trinkflasche auf deinem Bike ganz stimmig aussieht, habe ich beide Positionen auch noch schnell für mein künfiges ES8 mitgeordert.
Vom Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis eigentlich ganz i.O. - und brauchen tut man ja einen Halter samt Flasche sowieso. Dann lieber gleich eine mit Canyonaufdruck!


----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

>



Das sieht gepost aus - auf so einem Weg stürzt man nicht!


----------



## Trailsucker (11. April 2006)

hätte ich zu wuudi auch gesagt


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr !

Nein, ich bin nicht mediengeil und hab mich nicht bewusst hingeworfen! Mein Bein  schmerzt immer noch .


----------



## tom23" (11. April 2006)

Sorry, Wuudi, is echt mal ******* gelaufen.
Lass dich nicht anmachen von irgendwelchen Deppen.
Du leistest hier einen riesen Beitrag, Typen wie du halten 
den Verein hier am Laufen.
Zum Thema "Räder gehen kaputt bei Gewalteinwirkung und Oberflächen zerkratzen"
Allein der Vorschlag, so was unter Garantie oder Gewärleistung laufen zu lassen...also ne oder? Läuft noch alles rund?
Und wenn das jetzt geprollt war, gut so

@Ronny
Schönes Rad, dann bald amal ab in die Wälder, oder?

Und jetzt noch was......*hier schneits!!!!!*


----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht gepost aus - auf so einem Weg stürzt man nicht!




Didi, Pjfa versteht kein Deutsch. Daher ist es passender bei ihm auf englisch zu schreiben.


----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Didi, Pjfa versteht kein Deutsch. Daher ist es passender bei ihm auf englisch zu schreiben.



Schon klar. 
Das war ja auch nur eine allgemeine Feststellung und kein Vorwurf an Pjfa...


----------



## Barney Gumble (11. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

Wiess ich. Bin ja auch für Witze und spritzige Kommentare und nicht dagegen Es ist nur blöd wenn man Kommentare über sich nicht versteht.


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Jaykay
> 
> Calm down....
> 
> ...



Nach wie vor geht es für mich nicht um eine Garantie oder Gewährleistung, sondern um die Frage, ob das Teil schon bei so einen "leichten" Sturz kaputt gehen darf. Bei der Gabel sag ich ja auch nix. Ich persönlich hätte vielleicht bei Sram angefragt. Es könnte sich ja auch um einen Materialfehler (Lufteinschluss o.ä) handeln. Ich kann natürlich nur sehen, was auf dem Video ist. Wenn Du als Gestürzter anderer Meinung bist, ist es ja gut. 
Also wuudi, ich fahre in wenigen Stunden ins Vinschgau. Mal sehen ob ich morgen oder übermorgen auch ein paar Schalthebel ruiniere 


@tom23: Lesen bildet auch dich. Von einer Gewährleistung war nie die Rede.
Kulanz ist etwas gaaannzz anderes. 
Kulanz : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulanz
Vermutlich hätte ich meinem Kunden diese bei diesem Video gewährt. Vielleicht weil ich möchte, das meine Komponenten als robust gelten. 
Aber gut zu wissen, das keiner Kulanz will. 

Ausserdem hab ich, ich denke du meinst mich, wuudi nicht angemacht. Aber das ist ja das Dilema - jeder  schreibt und keiner liest


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Hm wie heftig der Sturz für die Komponente war kann man wohl nicht sagen. De Fakto ist die Schelle noch am Lenker, der Schalthebel in der Luft. Sprich die Schelle ist abgebrochen. Material dürfte Plastik und nicht Carbon sein ...

Ausserdem ist das Glas der Ganganzeige auch "verschwunden". Hab's gar nicht gesucht, obs zersplittert oder nur abgesprungen ist..wer weiß.

@Jaykay:

Das war am Schlundensteinweg. Gleich nach der ersten Kehre. Da links reinhüpfen musst du .


----------



## Didi123 (11. April 2006)

Viel Spaß im Vinschgau!

Bring ein paar gute Tourenvorschläge mit, ich fahr' evtl. in zwei Wochen runter...


----------



## M!ke (11. April 2006)

Barney Gumble schrieb:
			
		

>



Ein Bild!!! Was macht ein Bild hier...?!?


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Und weil ich so nett bin gibt's noch eins:

Grand Canyon Comp vs ES7







...mehr Fotos gibt's morgen in meinem blog...


----------



## Mutton (11. April 2006)

@ wuudi

kannst du eventuell noch ein paar Bilder von dem GC Comp machen und reinstellen? Ich habe die Bilder in deiner Galerie zwar schon gesehen, würde das HT aber mal in freier Wildbahn begutachten wollen.
Wäre sehr nett, danke


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Morgen kommen noch 1-2 Fotos vom GC, aber it's not my bike, deshalb hab ich's nicht oft geknipst . Das nächste mal wenn wir zusammen eine Tour fahren, mach ich noch ein paar mehr Fotos vom GC, versprochen !


----------



## Mutton (11. April 2006)

Danke schon mal im Voraus...

Das nenn ich Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (11. April 2006)

@all
ich würde sehr gerne mehr Bilder zeigen, leider wurde mir erneut der falsche Lenker geliefert und ich warte auf einen neuen, und das im Schnee...

@jaykay
ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen vertraglich/gesetzlicher und kulanter Kundenbehandlung, und das Anmachen war recht allgemein gemeint.
Belehren mußt du mich nicht.
ES bleibt dabei, dass Teile bei Kontakt mit härteren Materialien nachgeben
Es gibt hier  Leute, die lehnen sich aus dem Fenster und geben viel von sich preis, und werden dafür halt angemacht.
Vielleicht hatte ich eh einen Scheiß (Arbeits)Tag, und hab da ein bisserl vorschnell losgeschrieben..

und so seh ich aus, wenn ich nicht zum biken komm, nur dass ich da bei biken war, im Sommer...


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2006)

Canyon 3er 





Heute gibt's wie versprochen mehr Fotos von der Tour am Vingscher Sonnenberger Panoramaweg. Wie immer mit Höhenprofil und Sat-Foto in meinem Blog...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. April 2006)

wuudi ich hasse dich, wie kann man nur schon so tolles wetter und hohe berge haben  bei mir ist das gras braun, schlamm und ab 900 meter schnee.


----------



## M!ke (12. April 2006)

Ja, da kann man schon neidisch werden... 
VBei uns regnet es seit Tagen....


----------



## Raoul Duke (12. April 2006)

Nur Regen? Das ist ja noch erträglich. 
Gestern hat es hier (Gegend um Rosenheim) geschneit. :kotz:


----------



## pjfa (12. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (12. April 2006)

Yes ! Very good picture ! But what is that for a shirt ?


----------



## pjfa (12. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Yes ! Very good picture ! But what is that for a shirt ?


Undercover


----------



## M!ke (12. April 2006)

hehehe....undercover...

I grudge you for such a bike location...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon 3er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das dein kaputtes ES7? ist das in S oder M?


----------



## aemkei77 (12. April 2006)

sieht nach m aus


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2006)

bingo. ist ein M. aber "kaputt" ist es noch lange nicht.

btw. aus welchem material ist denn das oberteil des X.9. Weiss das jemand ? Plastik scheints nicht zu sein, das ist sehr stabil. Und trotzdem hab ich's abgerissen...


----------



## Wuudi (13. April 2006)

Da war's noch ganz  





Fotos der Tour (und viele Sehenswürdigkeiten  ) vom Freitag gibt's wie immer in meinem Blog...


----------



## Didi123 (13. April 2006)

Wuudi, Du hast irgendwo mal geschrieben, Du verwendest ein EOS 10D...
Ist schon eine Weile her, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob das richtig ist.

Machst Du auf Tour deine Bilder auch mit der DSLR, oder verwendest Du eine Kompaktkamera? 
Wenn kompakt, welche?

Deine Bilder stechen qualitativ (Schärfe) und von der Brillanz her doch deutlich gegenüber den Bildern der meisten anderen hervor, deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, womit Du fotografierst.

Hab' noch 'ne alte Ixus V2 und die Bildqualität ist absolut erbärmlich, deshalb möchte ich mal etwas aufrüsten...

(An mögliche Nörgler: Nein, das soll kein Fotottalk werden, nur ein kleines Intermezzo...)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Tom_Leo (13. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> bingo. ist ein M. aber "kaputt" ist es noch lange nicht.
> 
> btw. aus welchem material ist denn das oberteil des X.9. Weiss das jemand ? Plastik scheints nicht zu sein, das ist sehr stabil. Und trotzdem hab ich's abgerissen...




Hallo Wuudi,
habe so ein Teil noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Gehe haber davon aus, dass es sich um einen Glasfaserverstärkten Kunststoff hadelt mit anschließender Lackierung.


Mal was eine andere Frage:
Welche Pedale fährst du? Sieht nach SHIMANO PD-M 647 aus? Kann man die auch mit einem steif aufgebauten MTB Schuh wie z.B. Scott Team verwenden?

Gruß

Tom_Leo


----------



## Wuudi (13. April 2006)

Nein, die 10D hatte ich letztes Jahr - deshalb auch nur auf jeder 10. Tour mitgenommen. War einfach eierhaft immer die große Kamera mitzuschleppen und jedesmal Rucksack ausziehen etc.

Ich hab jetzt eine kleine Canon Ixus 750 und einen Deuter Camera-Bag für meinen Rucksack. Da kann man die Kamera bequem reingeben und sie ist immer griffbereit.








@Tom_Leo:

1) Laut Sram-Webseite ist der obere Teil aus einer Aluminium-Legierung ..oops 
2) Ja sind die PD-M 647 DX - da ich aber nur einen (Soft-)Schuh hab kann ich nicht ganz genau auf die Frage eingehen. Ich wüsst aber nicht warum man die nicht mit einem steifen Schuh fahren können sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (13. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom_Leo:
> 
> 1) Laut Sram-Webseite ist der obere Teil aus einer Aluminium-Legierung ..oops
> 2) Ja sind die PD-M 647 DX - da ich aber nur einen (Soft-)Schuh hab kann ich nicht ganz genau auf die Frage eingehen. Ich wüsst aber nicht warum man die nicht mit einem steifen Schuh fahren können sollte...



@1) Dann ist es eben ein Aluminiumdruckguß. Der ist halt ziehmlich spröde...
Hätte ich mir statt dem ES8 doch das ES9 mit den X.0 Triggern nehmen sollen  

@2) Habe bis dato immer nur offene Pedale verwendet, was natürlich beim anspruchsvollen DH schon mal Probleme darstellt, wenn man nicht eingeklippst ist. Bist du zufrieden mit den PD-M 647 oder was haltest du von Pedal Shimano PD-M545/M424?

Sorry für das Off topic, bin jedoch noch unschlüssig was die Pedale anbelangt...


----------



## Wuudi (13. April 2006)

1) Ich hätt Angst, dass bei den X.0 die Schelle genauso abgerissen wäre und da wär's noch viel teurer geworden....

2) Im Vergleich zu den günstigeren Shimano ist das Klicksystem weit besser. Ich bin recht zufrieden und der Käfig hinterlässt nicht ganz so brutale Kampfspuren wie ein Vollmetall-Käfig


----------



## CES7 (13. April 2006)

Wuudis Bilder sehen immer perfekt aus.
Kratzer bleiben aber halt nicht aus. Da geht's den Menschen wie den Leuten.


----------



## thto (13. April 2006)

ob die schönen bilder auch mit dem besseren wetter zu tun hat


----------



## RonnyS (13. April 2006)

wuudi - die Schelle aus Plastik ?


----------



## pjfa (13. April 2006)




----------



## schappi (13. April 2006)

@pjfa,
you don't need to copy Wuudi.
Or are you two guys trying to create a ned trend:
Mountain bike dropping instead of mountain bike riding.
at least you are are smarter an select soft spots for your stunts.
@Wuudi
look at pjfa he knows how to drop without braking his bike!
Allways select a soft spot before you crash.
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier
von Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (13. April 2006)

@pjfa:

I'm not going to do it again. I let you do the drop-the-bike stuff .

@schappi

Schn***e! We're riding mountains and not dunes here, so there might be some rocks....


----------



## schappi (13. April 2006)

@ Wuudi
ah thats the reason you guys are called mountain goats instead
of "Deichlämmer"
Grüße an die Gnädigste sie soll demnächst besser auf dich aufpassen nicht das du noch wo runterfällst wo es wirklich tief ist (bei euch solls ja sogar Berge geben)
Frohe Ostern und bunte Eier
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. April 2006)

Frohe Ostern

Schappi


----------



## thto (13. April 2006)

yepp dir auch


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2006)

Wuudi hat uns ja schon öfters mit schneefreien Fotos aus Südtirol neidisch gemacht..
...letzten Sonntag u. Montag war ich mit zwei Freunden nun in Bozen bzw. Kaltern und habe mir selbst ein Bild der Lage gemacht! 

Wir haben uns die drei Gondeln (bzw. 2 -- die Bahn nach Kohlern ist dzt. im Umbau) genutzt um raufzukommen -- umso mehr konnten wir die herrlichen (!) Trails bergab genießen...

Bequeme Auffahrt: (hier nach Jenesien)





Herrlich trockene Trails:





Zum Teil schön steil: (hier der Nesselbrunnsteig runter von Oberbozen)





Von Kohlern runter:





Am Sonntag war's wunderbar warm, kleine Pause:





Ein Opfer gibt's leider zu beklagen: 
ich habe meinen hinteren Big Betty und den Schlauch gründlich aufgeschlitzt (hier bemerke ich das gerade):





Einen Münchner ES7-Fahrer haben wir dann am doch etwas verregneten Montag auch noch getroffen. 

Das einzige Problem: die Wegmarkierungen sind teilweise sehr mangelhaft -- wir sind sehr viel herumgeirrt...  

Falls jemand mal dort hinschauen sollte, der Stompferhof  (in Kaltern) ist sehr zu empfehlen! (inkl. Weingut.......)

Weitere Fotos hier.


----------



## cos75 (14. April 2006)

@Flo: Geiler Bericht und Bilder   Bozen muss ich mir auch mal geben. Die Bahnen laufen wohl erst wieder seit kurzem, habe gehört vor ein paar Wochen gabs dort nur einen Bus der stündlich fährt.
Was holst dir jetzt für nen Reifen ? Wieder Big Betty oder wird nach der Erfahrung jetzt ein Maxxis fällig ?  
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Helm den du fährst ?


----------



## thto (14. April 2006)




----------



## Quellekatalog (14. April 2006)

Fehlpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder Big Betty oder wird nach der Erfahrung jetzt ein Maxxis fällig ?
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Helm den du fährst ?


Nein nein, der Big Betty bleibt. 
Meine beiden Freunde waren mit Maxxis Highroller u. Minion (vorne 2,7", hinten 2,5") unterwegs -- die Dinger sind einfach zu schwer zu beschleunigen und auch beim herumtricksen zu träge...
Ich hab den Mantel jetzt mit einem Flicken von innen repariert, werde diesen aber noch mit einem Tubelessflicken verstärken, damit sich der Spalt nicht so aufzieht...

Beschädigt habe ich den Reifen einfach nur durch einen Fahrfehler, da kann der nix dafür... 

Helm ist ein Casco Viper MX mit einfach u. schnell abnehmbarem Kinnbügel. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Wuudi (14. April 2006)

So, weils hier sicher auch viele interessiert. Ich hab jetzt ein "ordentliches" Demovideo der Helmkamera auf meinen Blog gestellt. Das Video entstand Minuten nach meinem Sturz, also nicht wundern wenn ich ein bisschen zurückhaltend gefahren bin .

Hier ein Bild vom Kamera-Aufbau:




..es fehlt auf dem Bild natürlich die Kamera, welche per Analog-In versorgt wird und das Ganze aufzeichnet.

Das Bild ist sehr gut, nur sieht alles ziemlich 2D aus, sprich auch 10cm hohe Steine wirken auf dem Video wie so kleine 1-2cm hohe Höckerchen


----------



## aemkei77 (14. April 2006)

> Das einzige Problem: die Wegmarkierungen sind teilweise sehr mangelhaft -- wir sind sehr viel herumgeirrt...



auf jeden fall besser als die um Innsbruck

schade, war am Samstag Nesselbrunn, wär schon lustig andere Forumsteilnehmer mal zu treffen.




> Bozen muss ich mir auch mal geben.



bitte die Wanderer Respektieren, vorallem  den 2er über den Peterploner Sonntags in den  unteren Stücken  vorsichtig fahren - es gibt immer wieder Proteste.

und natürlich laut und freundlich grüßen, wie halt bei den Bergvölkern so üblich


----------



## RonnyS (14. April 2006)

super wuudi-gut gemacht  ---> mehr davon für die Entspannung zu Hause


----------



## aemkei77 (14. April 2006)

@ wuudi

man merkt den sturz...
sonst aber toll, verwendest du den fotoapparat als videokamera?

wo ist der weg, sieht shcön flowig aus!?


----------



## Wuudi (14. April 2006)

@aemkei77:

Nene, das obige Equipment hängt an einer Canon DV-Kamera.
Das ist der Schlundensteinweg, siehe im Blog, da ist die Tour beschrieben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, war am Samstag Nesselbrunn, wär schon lustig andere Forumsteilnehmer mal zu treffen.


Ah ja, dann waren dass deine Reifenspuren...  




			
				aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte die Wanderer Respektieren, vorallem  den 2er über den Peterploner Sonntags in den  unteren Stücken  vorsichtig fahren - es gibt immer wieder Proteste.
> 
> und natürlich laut und freundlich grüßen, wie halt bei den Bergvölkern so üblich


Den sind wir tatsächlich am Sonntag gefahren, waren wirklich viele Wanderer...
Das freundliche Grüßen u. Bedanken machen wir sowieso immer -- verhindert viel böses Blut.


----------



## aemkei77 (14. April 2006)

> Ah ja, dann waren dass deine Reifenspuren...



nein, da waren noch zwei tiroler, die haben eindeutig mehr gebremst


----------



## little_psycho (14. April 2006)

hat jemand pics vom canyon torque (ausser die auf der hp von canyon) ? oder fährt es vll schon sogar jemand ? wenn ja bitte antworten und wenns möglich wäre die fotos hier reinstellen

Shut up and ride.


----------



## Didi123 (14. April 2006)

little_psycho schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand pics vom canyon torque (ausser die auf der hp von canyon) ? oder fährt es vll schon sogar jemand ? wenn ja bitte antworten und wenns möglich wäre die fotos hier reinstellen
> 
> Shut up and ride.



Wie wär's mit suchen...?

(Shut up and search.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (14. April 2006)

little_psycho schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand pics vom canyon torque (ausser die auf der hp von canyon) ? oder fährt es vll schon sogar jemand ?


Augen auf...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210962


----------



## Wince (14. April 2006)

So ich hab das Bike jetzt seit dem 19.Januar. Bin da Anfang Januar hin um das Torque oder das ESX Probe zufahren. Dann sahen meine entzündeten Augen jedoch die Big Mountain Serie  

Hier isses:







Könnt ja mal was drunter kritzeln  

Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230101/ppuser/59628

Wer fährt denn hier noch nen Big Mountain?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230101/ppuser/59628


Du hast EUR 2399,- bezahlt? Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Wince (14. April 2006)

Dann wäre ich sicherlich dumm, nein für 800  billiger, also 1600. Und der Preis ist Super bei der Ausstattung. Oder findest du nicht 

Aber irgendwann kommt ne andere Gabel da rein, weil der Rahmen übelzt geil is


----------



## Trailsucker (14. April 2006)

für 1600 sehr in ordnung


----------



## bertrueger (14. April 2006)




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Oder findest du nicht


Doch eh, warum weinst du denn gleich... 

Zur Gabel: Die lässt sich tunen um sie sensibler zu machen -- ich glaube _Aemkei77 _hat das auf Anregung von _Dani _gemacht --> nutz mal die Suchfunktion! (auch im Federgabelforum)


----------



## Rerun (14. April 2006)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder die ich heute Mittag bei einer kleinen Rundfahrt gemacht habe...













Schöne Ostern!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. April 2006)

Geile fotos, besonders das mit dem Bagger!

Aber das Torque find ich optisch viel besser gelungen als das Big Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (15. April 2006)

schöne Fotos Rerun,  

ist dein XC9 die L oder XL-Ausführung?


----------



## Rerun (15. April 2006)

@terrorpudel

Danke, ist Größe L.


----------



## Andy23NRW (15. April 2006)

Nach dem heutigen Putztag habe ich nochmal mein Schatzerl abgelichtet.


----------



## GlanDas (15. April 2006)

geile pose...aber ich hätts nicht bearbeitet...


----------



## Rerun (15. April 2006)

@andy
starke aufnahme  
was hast du alles bearbeitet an dem bild?


----------



## Andy23NRW (15. April 2006)

Danke!
Hab Fahrrad zunächst freigestellt (hat etwas länger gebraucht *g), dann den Hintergrund geändert und noch ein paar Feinarbeiten - fertig war die Laube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (15. April 2006)

Zeig mal da Original...


----------



## Andy23NRW (15. April 2006)

Danke, hier ist das Original - nur verkleinert:


----------



## Rip258 (15. April 2006)

@ bertrueger

Was ist den das gelb-schwarze an deinem Leker?

Grüße Mike H.


----------



## Tom33 (15. April 2006)

vmtl. ein kleines GPS (Garmin?)


----------



## bertrueger (16. April 2006)

Rip258 schrieb:
			
		

> @ bertrueger
> 
> Was ist den das gelb-schwarze an deinem Leker?
> 
> Grüße Mike H.



Garmin Geko 201 GPS.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Wince (16. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Torque find ich optisch viel besser gelungen als das Big Mountain



Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, das Torque sieht einfach viel eleganter aus. Und das Big Mountain ist ja eher ein DH Bike als das Torque, wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass die Optik vom Torque sehr gelungen ist!


@FloImSchnee:

Du meinstest: "Zur Gabel: Die lässt sich tunen um sie sensibler zu machen -- ich glaube Aemkei77 hat das auf Anregung von Dani gemacht --> nutz mal die Suchfunktion! (auch im Federgabelforum)"

Ich weiß grad nicht, von welchem Federgabelforum du redest und sollen Aemkei77 und Dani User hier im IBC-Forum sein.



Das Bild vom Yellowstone find ich sehr schön, die Perspektive und das nur der Vordergrund scharf ist. Das wär nen 10er


----------



## aemkei77 (16. April 2006)

> Ich weiß grad nicht, von welchem Federgabelforum du redest


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


> und sollen Aemkei77 und Dani User hier im IBC-Forum sein.


Sind User


----------



## M!ke (16. April 2006)

Start war 7 Uhr. Habs einfach nimmer ausgehalten und im Regen gings los. Doch Petrus hatte erbarmen und lies den Himmel aufreissen.... Das war dann ein Sonne / Wolken - Mix. Sehr mild und teilweise seeeeehr dreckig  

Hier ein paar Bilder:

























Aber super wars trotzdem.....mal wieder so richtig raussauen...


----------



## Staabi (16. April 2006)

Hallo bertruger,

die Bilder von Deinem XC 7 sind doch am Concordia-Turm aufgenommen oder? Witzig, da habe ich letztens noch Testfahrten mit einem Torque gemacht. Die Schiefergestein-Abfahrt ist sicher einer der schöneren Downhills in unserer Gegend. Wie fährst Du da hoch? Eine meine Lieblings-Hass-Anstiege ist ja der Weg, der da so 20m weiter "einmal ums Haus rum" aus Bad Ems hochkommt. also, der da: 













Auf dem unteren Bild bin mal wieder ich zu sehen. Das Bike (Yeti Ultimate) ist zwar schon 15 Jahre alt, die Fotos stammen aber trotzdem aus 2005. Auf dem Weg fragt man sich regelmäßig, warum man sich das antut... Macht aber doch Spaß .

Hier noch ein Bild von mir auf dem Torque, ist aber nicht am Concordia-Turm:






Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Madt (17. April 2006)

@Rerun
wirklich sehr schoenes bike haste da.....sach mal bei welcher koerpergroeße faehrst du Rahmenhoehe L ?... und ist der rahmen genau richtig fuer dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (17. April 2006)

war gestern auch noch mal auf einer osterrundfahrt. war aber sehr nass und teilweiße unfahrbar. bin teilweiße bis fast an die scheibenbremse vorne im schlamm feststecken geblieben.


----------



## jazzboy (17. April 2006)

so muss ein bike aussehen ^^


----------



## bertrueger (17. April 2006)

Hallo Staabi,

ja, die Bilder sind vom Concordia-Turm und sind Anfang Januar gemacht worden (unglaublich wie schnell das Bike da war!!! ). Da ich meistens aus Richtung Kemmenau oder Zimmerscheid komme, nehme ich bequemerweise die asphaltierte Auffahrt. Bin deinen "Lieblings-Hass-Anstieg" aber auch schon gefahren... 
Der "Concordia-Turm" ist neben dem "Römerturm" in Bendorf immer eine Tour wert.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## M!ke (17. April 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern auch noch mal auf einer osterrundfahrt. war aber sehr nass und teilweiße unfahrbar. bin teilweiße bis fast an die scheibenbremse vorne im schlamm feststecken geblieben.



 Aber irgendwie schon genial sich mal so richtig einzusauen, oder?


----------



## aemkei77 (17. April 2006)

ALPHA CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Torque find ich optisch viel besser gelungen als das Big Mountain



*Finde ich nicht!*


----------



## Bayker (17. April 2006)

ui ne gustl. sehr schön der "drahtesel"


----------



## Trailsucker (18. April 2006)

@M!ke: oh ja das wars. nach ein paar metern is einem einfach nur noch egal obs regnet oder wie man aussieht^^


----------



## Rerun (18. April 2006)

@m4dt
ich bin 188 groß. das rad passt sehr gut...


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Mal wieder was von mir 

ES7 vs Grand Canyon Comp  - beide in M:





Fotos der letzten Tour gibts in meinem Blog. Ausserdem hatte mich hier einer nach Fotos des Grand Canyon Comp gefragt, deshalb hab ich Armin's Bike einwenig abgelichtet. Gibt's alles auch im Blogeintrag zur letzten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

Wuudi - passen in die Sun felgen AV Schläuche?

Und an alle Canyon-Biker: Warum habt ihr das hässliche Plastikteil am Ritzelpaket dran gelassen? Hat das irgend einen nutzen, ausser dämlich Holland-rad auszusehen?


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Da die AV nicht passen sollen hab ich's natürlich gar nicht probiert


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

> Warum habt ihr das hässliche Plastikteil am Ritzelpaket dran gelassen? Hat das irgend einen nutzen



das verhindert, dass es die Kette zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen frisst - wenn das passiert, kann es (muss aber nicht) sein, dass du das Laufrad neu einspeichen musst, weil die Speichen angekerbt sind


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Und an alle Canyon-Biker: Warum habt ihr das hässliche Plastikteil am Ritzelpaket dran gelassen? Hat das irgend einen nutzen, ausser dämlich Holland-rad auszusehen?



Dieses super hässliche Plastik-FreezBee wird bei meinem ES8 noch vor der Radmontage zusammen mit den Speichenreflektoren entfernt!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> das verhindert, dass es die Kette zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen frisst - wenn das passiert, kann es (muss aber nicht) sein, dass du das Laufrad neu einspeichen musst, weil die Speichen angekerbt sind


Wenn die Schaltung so eingestellt ist wie sie es sollte, kommt keine Kette über das größte Rizel. Raus mit dem Baumarktradplastikteil.


----------



## Bayker (19. April 2006)

stimmt schon. aba ne schaltung verstellt sich nunmal leider hin und wieder und wennse dann rüberschlägt isses dann zu spät. ich werds erstma drinne lassen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Schaltung so eingestellt ist wie sie es sollte, kommt keine Kette über das größte Rizel. Raus mit dem Baumarktradplastikteil.




Yeess! - Selbst mit meinem am Cannondale verbauten 8 Jahre altem XT Werfer verfing sich die Kette kein einziges Mal zwischen den Speichen. Alles einen Einstellungssache. Stichwort "Endanschlag"


----------



## Christian_74 (19. April 2006)

Wuudi, bist du das Grand Canyon Comp gefahren? Gibt es vergleiche/Unterschiede zwischen beide Fahrräder, da ihr die selbe Strecke fährt?


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Öhm, nein bin ich nie gefahren. Ich wollte meins net hergeben. Aber hast schon Recht, müssen wir bei der nächsten Tour mal abwechseln. Wir sind ja genau gleich groß und dürften in etwa gleich viel wiegen, ein Tausch sollte also ohne Gabel-Pumpen zu bewältigen sein.

Ich will aber nicht mit so einem Hardtail die Trails runterfahren. Macht ja nicht Spaß .


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wuudi, bist du das Grand Canyon Comp gefahren? Gibt es vergleiche/Unterschiede zwischen beide Fahrräder, da ihr die selbe Strecke fährt?



 Bin zwar nicht Wuudi, aber kann man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen?


----------



## Christian_74 (19. April 2006)

Ja, selbstverständlich. Fahren kann man alles. Welches Fahrrad man dazu benutzt, hängt von den Vorlieben jedes einzelnen (und eine kleine Priese Verstand ). Immer wieder wird die Frage von Verfechter der HT gestellt "brauch ich wirklich das alles?" (bezüglich fullys usw.)

Da finde ich ein Vergleich ganz nützlich, wenn schon 2 Bikes vorhanden sind.


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

> Wenn die Schaltung so eingestellt ist wie sie es sollte, kommt keine Kette über das größte Rizel. Raus mit dem Baumarktradplastikteil.



das stimmt, ist mir auch nur einmal bei einem sturz passiert
meistens werden die dinger eh locker und klappern - aber rausgehen tun sie schwer (ohne das Ritzelpaket abzuschrauben)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> aber rausgehen tun sie schwer (ohne das Ritzelpaket abzuschrauben)


Mit der Methode "Zerstören" gehen sie ganz sicher raus. Wieder einbauen will die eh keiner.


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

> Mit der Methode "Zerstören" gehen sie ganz sicher raus. Wieder einbauen will die eh keiner.



was meinst du wie ichs gemacht habe 
aber die Dinger sind zäh, wenn man nur ein Minitool hat


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du wie ichs gemacht habe
> aber die Dinger sind zäh, wenn man nur ein Minitool hat



Entweder ich nehme das Rizelpaket ab, oder ich verwende einen Seitenschneider - dann sollte man allerdings auf die Speichen acht geben


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, selbstverständlich. Fahren kann man alles. Welches Fahrrad man dazu benutzt, hängt von den Vorlieben jedes einzelnen (und eine kleine Priese Verstand ). Immer wieder wird die Frage von Verfechter der HT gestellt "brauch ich wirklich das alles?" (bezüglich fullys usw.)
> 
> Da finde ich ein Vergleich ganz nützlich, wenn schon 2 Bikes vorhanden sind.



Das mit der Vorliebe ist richtig. Meine Vorlieben haben sich was das MTB fahren anbelangt die letzten fünf Jahre total geändert. So fahre ich nun nicht mehr mit 90 km/h die Asphaltstraßen hinunter  , sondern verwende die anspruchsvollen Trails - und dazu benötigt man dann besser das Fully

HT und Fully lassen sich meiner Meinung trotzdem nicht vergleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2006)

VON MIR schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nur ein Minitool hat





			
				Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder ich nehme das Rizelpaket ab, oder ich verwende einen Seitenschneider



beides schwierig 




und jetzt Bilder,. ist ja ne galerie:


----------



## thto (19. April 2006)

fett


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

Und? Passen AV?


----------



## Mutton (19. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder was von mir
> 
> Fotos der letzten Tour gibts in meinem Blog. Ausserdem hatte mich hier einer nach Fotos des Grand Canyon Comp gefragt, deshalb hab ich Armin's Bike einwenig abgelichtet. Gibt's alles auch im Blogeintrag zur letzten Tour.



Das war meine Wenigkeit  Ich finde die Bilder klasse. Danke dir. Jetzt ist das Warten wieder etwas leichter geworden

Was für eine Meinung hat denn Armin über sein GC comp?  Ist er zufrieden?


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Sehr zufrieden, aber da er vorher nur so ein 350â¬ Noname Rad gefahren ist, ist die Meinung wohl nicht rÃ¤presentativ


----------



## Prozac (19. April 2006)

*Mein Canyon*


----------



## Christian_74 (19. April 2006)

Welches Jahrgang ist das? 2003?
Hast du noch etwas vom originalen dran gelassen?

So wie es jetzt ist, gefällt mir es sehr.


----------



## Prozac (19. April 2006)

War mal ein Grand Canyon `03.
Original sind im Moment noch die Louise, die Kurbel+Innenlager, Umwerfer, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Und natürlich noch der Rahmen. 
Müsste so etwa 10,3kg wiegen.


----------



## Mutton (19. April 2006)

@ prozac

was hast du für einen Lenker verbaut? kann man so schlecht erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. April 2006)

sehr schönes HT , war da ne 80 mm gabel drin, die du durch die REba ersetzt hast ? wieviel hat die Reba ? wenn ja ändert sich merklich das Fahrverhalten ?


----------



## Prozac (19. April 2006)

Hab Ritchey WCS Komplettaustattung (Lenker,Griffe,Sattelstütze,Vorbau).


----------



## Prozac (19. April 2006)

Da war mal eine Manitou Black Super Air drin, mit 80 bzw 100mm Federweg.
Hab mir die Reba, wegen Motion Control und U-Turn geleistet. Das Fahrverhalten    
hat sich nicht merklich geändert. Die Reba hat 85-115mm


----------



## Flo G. (19. April 2006)

@ Prozac, wirklich sehr, sehr geiles Rad! Die Farbkombi finde ich überragend! Spitze!


----------



## hackipilke (19. April 2006)

Wie breit ist denn der lenker vom 06er esx7? 
ach ja, was für reifen bekomm ich denn maximal drauf?

danke schon mal


----------



## drei_c (19. April 2006)

Der auf dem ES7 und ESX7 montierte Syntace Vector Lowrider 2014 ist n.d. von Syntace auf dem Lenker aufgebrachten Angaben 680mm breit.

zu maximale Reifenbreite gibts bereits nen Thread im Canyon Unterforum (SuFu hilft weiter)... Tenor und Erfahrung war aber insbes. dass z.B. NN in 2.4 passt.
Im Canyon Katalog ist von max. Reifenbreite bis 2.5 die Rede.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (19. April 2006)

@ Prozac : geiles Rad...endlich Verstärkung für die Hardtail-Fraktion


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Tenor und Erfahrung war aber insbes. dass z.B. NN in 2.4 passt.


Big Betty (2,4) passt auch. (ist breiter als der 2,4er NN)


----------



## olafcm (19. April 2006)

damals hat canyon noch etwas außergewöhnlichere farbkombinationen angeboten...heute ja leider nur noch das öde schwarz und silber


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

Prozac schrieb:
			
		

> *Mein Canyon*



Wer hats erfunden?


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. April 2006)

Schönes Bike, aber wie kommst du auf 10,3 KG.
Habe das COMP von 2005 und einiges Umgebaut
XT -> Sram XO
LX 2004 Kurbel -> Hone  (Gewicht gleich)
LRS Iridium -> ONYX mit 4.1d
Iridium Riser 600mm (204 Gr)
XT Shifter-> X.9. Trigger
Komme mit Pedale (PDM 520 ) auf 10,9 KG)

Bin gerne für Tipps zu Gewicht sparen offen:
Bilder von meinem Bike (aktueller Stand) sind in meiner Galerie
Gruß


----------



## Trollobaby (19. April 2006)

@alpha
was möchtest du uns damit mitteilen, doch nicht etwa das canyon die Farbkombi woanders geklaut hat?

ganz davon abgesehen, was hat dieses ekelerregende S*****s hier zu suchen. Ausgerechnet in der CANYON GALERIE.... ein, ein Affront......wo sind meine Beruhigungspillen... ahh


----------



## M!ke (20. April 2006)

Vllt. meint er es auch andersherum...das Stevens is definitif neuer als 2003 ;O)


----------



## Prozac (20. April 2006)

> *Zitat von Oskar1974*:
> SchÃ¶nes Bike, aber wie kommst du auf 10,3 KG.
> Habe das COMP von 2005 und einiges Umgebaut
> XT -> Sram XO
> ...



Mein Laufradsatz wiegt unter anderem nur 1,4 kg ohne Felgenband (American classic disc). AuÃerdem spart auch der Vorbau(Ritchey WCS, ca 110g) viel und einige Teile wurden auch mit Carbon getuned(Schaltwerk,Shifter...) . Ich habe auch eine XT-Kassette und XT-Kette montiert,welche gegenÃ¼ber der Deore Ursprungsausstattung eine Menge sparen. Und natÃ¼rlich spart auch noch der SLR Sattel (ca. 140 g) gegenÃ¼ber dem Ursprungssattel (272g) mehr als 100g ein. Des weiteren wurde auch die SattelstÃ¼tze gekÃ¼rzt(WCS, ca 220g) und der Lenker (auch WCS). Wenn  du auch noch Gewicht sparen willst, kannst du dir WCS-Griffe holen. Kosten nur 10â¬ und wiegen nur 50g (mit Endkappen, ohne nur 40g) und greifen sich sehr gut. Ich habe auch noch Michelin Latex-SchlÃ¤uche drin (wiegen ca.130g pro StÃ¼ck und kosten ca. 30 â¬   das Paar).


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. April 2006)

Jepp. Stevens hat geklaut.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp. Stevens hat geklaut.


Geh bitte, die Farbkombi gibt's bei vielen Herstellern.

Kopiert BMW Mercedes, weil sie auch silberne Wagen anbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (20. April 2006)

Bald gibts gescheite Bilder vom ES7 in XL. morgen wird die überweisung wechgebracht. !


----------



## Trollobaby (20. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Geh bitte, die Farbkombi gibt's bei vielen Herstellern.
> 
> Kopiert BMW Mercedes, weil sie auch silberne Wagen anbieten?




genau das denkt es auch in mir


----------



## Wuudi (21. April 2006)

Mal zur Abwechslung ein sonniges Bild von mir 

Papi-ES und klein WXC-Canyon:









Diesmal sind wir im Passeiertal unterwegs gewesen. Ganz andere Trails als in/um Algund. Wie immer mehr Fotos in meinem Blog...


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2006)

Hey Wuudi,

arbeitest Du auch manchmal?  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2006)

Er muß ja irgendwie die Bikes & Ausrüstung bezahlen.  

Ich frag mir eher, wenn er arbeitet wie jeder Sterblicher, dann noch so viel Touren macht... wann bleibt da noch Zeit für Haushalt, kochen, usw.? 

Logischerweise spart eine bikende Freundin eine Menge Zeit!


----------



## Wuudi (21. April 2006)

Also bittsche, 2 Touren in der Woche werden wohl drinnen sein bei Samstag, Sonntag und Freitag Nachmittag.

Letztes Wochenende mussten wir sogar am Ostersonntag Famielienday einschieben und sind "nur" am Samstag und am Ostermontag gebiked....

Ach und da ich Freiberufler bin und das Büro zuhause habe koch ich mir auch jeden Tag selber - soviel zum kochen !
Und der Haushalt wird eben abends oder am freien Tag am Wochenende gemacht..


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2006)

Irgendwas mache ich dann falsch...


----------



## Wuudi (21. April 2006)

Prioritäten setzen heisst das Zauberwort.
Und sicher ist es nützlich wenn die Freundin mitfährt....


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2006)

Dabei bin ich auch.  Meine Frau hat jetzt ein neues Merida Fully. Nur jetzt habe ich eine neue Problematik. Ich brauche *noch mehr *Zeit zum biken! 

Einerseits um mit ihr kurze Strecken in einen gemütlichen (für mich) Tempo fahren. Anderseits um mit meine Freunde zu fahren, bei denen ein höheres Tempo angesagt ist.

Ich müsste arbeitslos werden und so Vollzeit für meine Hobbys haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antagonist (21. April 2006)

*@Prozac:*
Hallo!
Sach ma, was für ne Rahmenhöhe is denn das? eher klein, oder? Das Oberrohr fällt etwas ab, oder?
Frage, weil ich mir gerade eines bestellt habe. So könnte ich mir schon mal ein besseres Bild machen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. April 2006)

also ich bin auch berufstätig. fahre mit dem bike zur arbeit und abends damit heim. abends könnt ich auch noch locker ne stunde mehr fahren. mir langt aber ne stunde bike am tag. 
alles ne sache der planung. bin auch in die nähe meiner arbeit gezogen.


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2006)

Ich gestalte auch mein Weg zur Arbeit so, dass ich 1/2 Stunde hin radel. Aber obwohl es auch schön ist, hat das mit MTB nichts zu tun.


----------



## Prozac (21. April 2006)

> Zitat von Antagonist:
> Hallo!
> Sach ma, was für ne Rahmenhöhe is denn das? eher klein, oder? Das Oberrohr fällt etwas ab, oder?
> Frage, weil ich mir gerade eines bestellt habe. So könnte ich mir schon mal ein besseres Bild machen.


@Antagonist:
Der Rahmen ist 18,5 Zoll groß. Ich hatte bei der Bestellung meine Größe (1,74 m) angegeben und Canyon hat mir die optimale Rahmengröße bestimmt. Ich kann dir auch noch andere Bilder schicken bzw. stelle neue rein, damit du dir ein Bild machen kannst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2006)

Mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## Wuudi (21. April 2006)

Nobby Nic Upgrade.







2,4er auf dem ES und 2,25er auf dem WXC1. Der 2,25er darf nicht viel Dreck sammeln sonst streift der gleich bei der Gabelkrone der Axel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (22. April 2006)

So jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir



Gebrüder Canyon




da freut sich das Rad


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. April 2006)

Und? Fahrbericht mit NN ?


----------



## Wince (22. April 2006)

Da bin ich aber froh noch Schüler zu sein, man könnte jeden Tag eine schöne Tour machen oder einfach nur Biken gehen. Ich denke, ich genieße diese Zeit noch ein bisschen, bevor es zum Ernst des Lebens übergeht 

Schöne Reifen 

Bei den 2 Canyon's von Wern, da ist doch am linken Bike ne Avid Juicy 5 oder 7 dran, oder? Und am rechten ne Louise FR? Ich erkenne das jetzt nicht so wirklich. Wäre trotzdem nett wenn du mir sagen könntest wie die bei dir so sind.

Ride On


----------



## Wern (22. April 2006)

Richtig. Links is Juicy 7 und rechts die Louise. Nicht Fr, aber trotzdem 180 mm vorne.
Avid ist besser zu dosieren, aber Bremskraft ist nicht so stark wie bei der Louise. Louise ist auch giftiger.


----------



## cos75 (22. April 2006)

Ich finde ja die Canyon Gallerie inzwischen ziemlich langweilig, weil man sieht immer nur schwarze Bikes die irgendwo rumstehen.   Postet mehr Actionbilder  

Aber ich bin ja auch nicht besser.  Hier ein neues Foto von meinem ESX7 wie es alleine rumsteht:

Geändert hat sich inzwischen: ODI Ruffian Schraubgriffe und vorne einen Big Betty mit weicher Gummimischung.


----------



## aemkei77 (22. April 2006)

schoen!

kleinere bikes sehen einfach besser aus


----------



## Bayker (22. April 2006)

gartenzwerg . kleine bikes sehen doch wohl °°°°°° aus.   sry


----------



## Wince (22. April 2006)

Ich bau mir immomend einen Northshore Drop der kommt dann hier rein  Sonst könnte ich noch Sprünge von 1mKickern oder so in meiner Hood posten. Oder demnächst aus Winterberg. 

Zum Style von Canyonbikes, ich denke die könnten auch mal mehr bunter machen sowie Kona, Rocky, etc. ; denn soweit ich weiß gibt es nur Grau-Schwarz, halt nen gelbes Yellowstone aber nicht wirklich viel abwechslung


----------



## Bayker (22. April 2006)

ich weiß jetzt nich obs geklappt hat. wenn nich tuts mir leid. lol. hab mal aus lego den hinterbau nachgebaut. mir war halt langweilich :-D


----------



## Wince (22. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Links is Juicy 7 und rechts die Louise. Nicht Fr, aber trotzdem 180 mm vorne.
> Avid ist besser zu dosieren, aber Bremskraft ist nicht so stark wie bei der Louise. Louise ist auch giftiger.



Was hast du denn bei der Louise alles eingestellt, weil bei mir ist die nicht wirklich giftig. Und wie du sagst beim Wheelie is die net so gut zu dosieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (22. April 2006)

@Wuudi bzw alle.

Stimmt das gewicht beim grandcanyon comp wie von canyon angegeben mit 11kg ohne pedale? möchte es für meine freundin bestellen.

Denke wird ein Rahmen in S. 
168 groß,
77,5 schrittlänge
135 körperlänge
55 armlänge

Denke den Nobby rauf zu machen und den RR runter lohnt sich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde ja die Canyon Gallerie inzwischen ziemlich langweilig, weil man sieht immer nur schwarze Bikes die irgendwo rumstehen.   Postet mehr Actionbilder


Zu Befehl.
Heute Nachmittag zur Entspannung: (Qualität ist mäßig, da nur Screenshot aus Video)






In Südtirol:


----------



## tom23" (23. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zur Abwechslung ein sonniges Bild von mir
> 
> Papi-ES und klein WXC-Canyon:
> 
> ...



...und zum Radlputzen hat er sogar auch noch Zeit!


----------



## RonnyS (23. April 2006)

"ESX7 in Action"


----------



## Trailsucker (23. April 2006)

lol


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. April 2006)

Putzen macht sicher die Frau. Da putzen frauenarbeit ist


----------



## User129 (23. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> (Qualität ist mäßig, da nur Screenshot aus Video)



dann poste doch mal das Video


----------



## Wince (23. April 2006)

Ich versuch jetzt glei nen paar Pics hinzubekommen 

Dann bis heute Abend...

Poste mal das Video, von der Mauer runer, oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> dann poste doch mal das Video


Naja, so berauschend ist das jetzt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2006)

Die Sache mit dem Selbst-Filmen fand ich jetzt witzig, also bin ich nochmal raus, um zu testen, wie hoch ich denn eigentlich einen Bunny Hop schaffe. 
Zu meiner Überraschung und Freude: 40cm. 
(nicht, dass das jetzt so rekordverdächtig wäre, aber ich bin überrascht, dass _ich_ das kann...  )





Videoqualität ist diesmal noch schlechter, da ich 60 Bilder/s verwendet habe, wo die Kamera dann nur mehr 320x240 Pixel Auflösung schafft.


----------



## Boombe (23. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ....Videoqualität ist diesmal noch schlechter, da ich 60 Bilder/s verwendet habe, wo die Kamera dann nur mehr 320x240 Pixel Auflösung schafft..



Canon Ixus?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2006)

Ja, die 40er.


----------



## Wuudi (23. April 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zum Radlputzen hat er sogar auch noch Zeit!



Ich hab das Bike das letzte mal am ...hmm mal im Blog nachgucken ... 
Ich glaub irgendwann Anfang März hab ich das letzte mal das Bike geputzt .

Jungs, hier ist schön Wetter! Kein Dreck und Matsch .


----------



## Boombe (23. April 2006)

@Flo

Welche größe hat den dein casco Viper  & bei was für nem kopfumfang? kann man sich auf die angaben vom hersteller verlassen? ich hab 59cm umfangt und schwanke zw. M oder L- kann leider keinen anprobieren und muss mir somit einen irgendwo bestellen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2006)

Größe L. (Bereich 58-62cm)

Bin hochzufrieden, würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen. 
Ist der einzige Helm am Markt, wo der Kinnbügel wirklich schnell abnehmbar ist. Bei Giro Switchblade bzw. Met Parachute muss man leider 6 bzw. 4 Schrauben abnehmen -- zu aufwendig, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingun (23. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> schoen!
> 
> kleinere bikes sehen einfach besser aus



...find ich nicht. Hier mein neues XC6, Rahmengröße XL. Sieht klasse aus und fährt sich auch so. BTW: Aufkleber an Reifen sind weg.

Bin neu hier!
- Gunnar

(achja, Kids wollten unbedingt aufs Foto ;-) )


----------



## xysiu33 (23. April 2006)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde: hier paar Pics von mir aus meiner unmittelbarer Umgebung (Witten-City) - bald folgt mehr davon.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## drei_c (24. April 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo
> ich hab 59cm umfangt und schwanke zw. M oder L- kann leider keinen anprobieren und muss mir somit einen irgendwo bestellen.



Jau, wie Flo schon sagte - unbedingt L nehmen. Habe denselben Kopfumfang und fahre den Viper MX in L. Das Kinnbügelstecksystem ist super, die Passform bzw. der Sitz des Helmes aufm Kopf nicht ganz so sehr, wie von Flo gelobt.
Im Vergleich sitzt ein Giro Animas deutlich besser, da umlaufendes Kunstoffband zur Weitenregulierung und Kopf"fixierung". Verstellrad am Casco i.m. Augen fummelig. Verarbeitungsqualität des Casco ebenfalls gut - Gewicht o.k.
Einzig der Preis... ist jenseits von angemessen...


----------



## Wern (24. April 2006)

Hab ihn mir auch in L bestellt. Kopfumfang liegt auch in dem Bereich um 59cm. Bei Bike-components gibt s den Helm für ca. 115 Euros. Schon immer noch sauteuer, aber besser als 160.


----------



## pjfa (24. April 2006)

SMP Strike TRK Men


----------



## drei_c (24. April 2006)

@ pjfa
oh my god - looks like a saddle for a kind of man like Bud Spencer (in German: Ottfried Fischer-Modell eines Sattels). Strange -really strange...
Did you already ride it? Impressions? 
--


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2006)

Uhh. Viel zu breit. Vor allem von hinten an der Oberschenkelunterseite würde mir alles absterben.


----------



## pjfa (24. April 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> @ pjfa
> oh my god - looks like a saddle for a kind of man like Bud Spencer (in German: Ottfried Fischer-Modell eines Sattels). Strange -really strange...
> Did you already ride it? Impressions?
> --








  tomorrow 40kms.


----------



## Wince (24. April 2006)

Der Sattel ist ja ... "naja"... 

Diese abnehmbaren Bügel bringen doch nicht wirklich was, entweder mit einem "normalen" Helm fahren oder wenn man halt im Bikepark ist mit nem richtiegen Vollvisierhelm. Es gibt glaub ich einen von Casco der ist sehr gut belüftet, also das ist keine Durchgehende Schale, halt nur so eine Art Netz. Weiß den Namen jetzt aber nicht. Versuche so bald wie möglich Bilder zu machen, leider ohne großartige Tricks=( Naja bis denn


----------



## Tom_Leo (24. April 2006)

@ pifa:

much to big for a MTB - looks impossible to get behind the saddel for a DH - and from the side it looks like an anteater (deutsch: Ameisenbär).

But at least it might be comfortable


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (24. April 2006)

Hi pjfa:

I think, you have many problems with your old saddle in the past when you need this width. Your a... was after any trip "not amused"  

I have new saddle too but the diffence was not so big.

Now, you have enough seat for two on your bike


----------



## Wuudi (24. April 2006)

Its 400g ?


----------



## pjfa (24. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Its 400g ?



Yes


----------



## Wuudi (24. April 2006)

And you had so bad problems with your a.. that you bought this fat boy ?
Did you try the old saddle with a good bike short (assos) first ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. April 2006)

pjfa, ist ja de hammer. da muss ich mich ja wohl nicht beschweren:


----------



## thto (24. April 2006)

my favorite saddle


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Diese abnehmbaren Bügel bringen doch nicht wirklich was, entweder mit einem "normalen" Helm fahren oder wenn man halt im Bikepark ist mit nem richtiegen Vollvisierhelm.


Schmarrn.
Ein echter Fullface steht nicht zur Auswahl, da für normales Fahren ungeeignet. Es ist schon klar, dass ein Helm mit abnehmbarem Bügel nicht so viel Schutz wie ein echter Fullface bietet, _dass er deutlich mehr schützt als ein normaler Helm ist aber auch klar_.
Und ich bin sehr froh, wenn mein Kiefer/Gesicht/Zähne nicht alleine die ganze Sturzenenergie aufnehmen müssen, _sondern der Kinnbügel einen Großteil davon übernimmt_...!


Tipp an die Viper MX Besitzer: ich habe meinen Kinnbügel noch um Schaumstoffpads erweitert, damit er straff an den Wangen sitzt und die Gefahr eines Kieferbruchs weiter reduziert wird.


----------



## xysiu33 (24. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp an die Viper MX Besitzer: ich habe meinen Kinnbügel noch um Schaumstoffpads erweitert, damit er straff an den Wangen sitzt und die Gefahr eines Kieferbruchs weiter reduziert wird.



Das möchte ich mal sehen wie du das gelöst hast - bitte um paar Photos - danke im Voraus


----------



## Tom_Leo (24. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> my favorite saddle



Hatte letztes Jahr im September ein Specialized Epic bzw. Stumpjumper getestet und die haben so ähnliche Sättel montiert gehabt...

Ich hatte offene Fleischwunden von diesen A****beißern und die Narben werden wohl nie mehr verschwinden  

Aber die Bike's machten Spaß  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (24. April 2006)

@tom leo
ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht , specialized bietet die sättel in 3 größen an, bestimmt werden diese durch einen abdruck deines gesässteils auf einer art schaumstoffmatte mit skala....


----------



## xysiu33 (24. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> my favorite saddle



my fovorite is a Specialized too - Avatar Gel with 143mm width - unfortunately not light = 335g    but very good for my a....



			
				thto schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht , specialized bietet die sättel in 3 größen an, bestimmt werden diese durch einen abdruck deines gesässteils auf einer art schaumstoffmatte mit skala....



genau - allerdings hat diese Skala an meinem Popo falsche Angaben geliefert - Verkäufer sagte ich sollte die mittlere Breite nehmen - da war ich aber skeptisch und habe zu der breitesten Version gegriffen - mit Erfolg - bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Sattel - keine Taubheitsgefühle mehr - sehr komfortabel. Hoffentlich hält der Sattel lange - einige hier im Forum sind von der Haltbarkeit nicht besonders angetan.


----------



## RonnyS (24. April 2006)

Spaß darf sein oder ?


----------



## studentx600 (24. April 2006)

canyon ultimate rahmen 2005 mit sandstone ausstattung 2006  

ist das rad meiner freundin, das wegen eines lackschadens von canyon auf einen vorjahresrahmen umgebaut wurde


----------



## RonnyS (24. April 2006)

super !


----------



## Bayker (24. April 2006)

machn sattel ganz runter und du hastn dirtbike  naja aba das bike is ja für ne lady gedacht. 

daher passt ja die rahmengröße. sry.  trotzdem siehts lustich aus. 


sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (24. April 2006)

@studentx600
sehr schönes bike, und so schön schwarz. da würde ich gerne mal ne runde drehen


----------



## Wuudi (25. April 2006)

2 Canyons mit frischen Nobby Nics:





und auf Wunsch auch ein "Actionfoto"  :






Wie immer gibt's massig weitere Fotos der Tour nach Falzeben, sowie die Wegbeschreibung und jetzt sogar einen GPS-Download in meinem Blog. Über Kommentare/Kritiken würde ich mich sehr freuen  .


----------



## DELIJA (25. April 2006)

Habe mir den Specialized Avatar Gel auf mein YellowStone montiert und bin bis jetzt zufriden.


----------



## Didi123 (25. April 2006)

So, wenn das hier eh schon zum Sattelthread verkommt, dann will ich mich mal anschließen:
Hab' am WE von einem Kollegen den Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow (oder so) zum testen gehabt - katastrophal!






Die ersten drei Stunden gings einigermassen, aber dann wusste ich nicht mehr, welcher A...knochen weiniger lädiert ist, der Rechte oder der Linke...
Nach einer weiteren Stunde hab' dann gar nix mehr gespürt, dann war's eh wurscht...
Vielleicht ist mein A... nicht genug abgehärtet?!

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht...?


----------



## Bayker (25. April 2006)

sach ma wuudi wie oft wechselst du eigentlich die reifen? .


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2006)

@Didi: die ersten Stunden auf einem neuen Sattel (besonders bei Wechsel von einem "konvexen" Sattel zu einem Schlitz-Sattel) sind oft komisch -- dein Hintern muss sich erst dran gewöhnen.

Die ersten Male auf meinem Specialized (Schlitz-) Sattel waren auch nicht soo angenehm, nach drei, vier Ausfahrten war er dann aber super. (und vor allem: _alles fließt..._)


----------



## thto (25. April 2006)

wem ist bei welchem bike die kettenstrebe gebrochen ?
hg
TT


----------



## Wuudi (25. April 2006)

@Bayker:

Wieso ? Ist immer noch derselbe NN den ich vor ner Woche montiert habe...


----------



## Wince (25. April 2006)

Ja, aber man schwitzt trotzdem in einem mit Kinnbügel. Wenn man auch mal schnell fahren will, is das schon besser als ein normaler. Aber ich kann mir nicht denken, das man während eines Anstiegs den Bügel abmacht und anschließend wieder dran. 


Was war das fürn nen Lackschaden?


----------



## Hupert (25. April 2006)

Ich dacht das wäre ne GALLERIE... also:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMass (25. April 2006)

Rahmen ist endlich da...hab den 05er mit neuen Dämpfer nehmen müssen...aber find den auch toll! Jetzt geht es an den Aufbau...










Gruß DMass


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber man schwitzt trotzdem in einem mit Kinnbügel.


Habe ich nie bezweifelt?




			
				Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich kann mir nicht denken, das man während eines Anstiegs den Bügel abmacht und anschließend wieder dran.


...äh, wieso?


----------



## HalliHallo (25. April 2006)

Hi Leute!
Hat mal einer fotos von einem ES5 2006 gemacht?Wenn ja, dann zeug mal her!

MfG.: Andre


----------



## HalliHallo (25. April 2006)

Sorry, meine natuerlich "zeig". War in kinda hurry!


----------



## pjfa (26. April 2006)

The SMP Strike TRK Man is very good!!!


----------



## HessenBiker (26. April 2006)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Bildern vom ES5 2006.
Meins soll in den nächsten Wochen kommen und so ein paar Bilder würden mir beim warten schon mal weiter helfen


----------



## Hupert (26. April 2006)

@DMass

Normalerweise würd ich sagen das der Vorbau völlig beschissen aussieht... aber in deinem Fall harmoniert der farblich gesehen extrem gut mit den Schriftzügen (welche ich sonst verabscheue) auf dem Oberrohr... fein gemacht


----------



## Christian_74 (26. April 2006)

Sehe ich auch so. Nur das blaue Rechteck von Canyon stört in der Farbgestaltung.


----------



## Hupert (26. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Nur das blaue Rechteck von Canyon stört in der Farbgestaltung.



Ist mir bis Dato garnicht aufgefallen.... aber F**K du hast Recht und ich bin schon wieder dabei das Bike im Kopf "restaufzubauen"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (26. April 2006)




----------



## PeteMuc (26. April 2006)

@HalliHallo und
@HessenBiker 

Bilder vom 2006'er ES5 habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen.

Ich habe auch ein ES5 bestellt und zwar im Februar und den VMT 21 bekommen.
Was habt Ihr für Termine?


----------



## braintrust (26. April 2006)

ich weiß gehört net hier rein, aber hier ist die mitleser/poster-anzahl einfach am größten *g*
hat jemand zufällig den newsletter bekommen und könnte mir den link zu den "sparangeboten" nochmal schicken?
hab den NL leider schon gelöscht 

gibts schon rc7 pics? mich würde das rot mal in natura interessieren 
danke


----------



## denaturat (26. April 2006)

Hi, 

könnte mir auch jemand das Newsletter schicken, wurde bei mir scheinbar aussortiert!

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2006)

Ihr habt Post!!


----------



## denaturat (26. April 2006)

Uwe Hüsken schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt Post!!




Danke !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (26. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich nie bezweifelt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...äh, wieso?


 

Man muss doch erst Schrauben loesen usw. oder gibt es da ein klick-system


@pifa: sei froh in portugal zu leben, sieht schön aus!


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. April 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss doch erst Schrauben loesen usw. oder gibt es da ein klick-system


Nein, keine Schrauben, wie ich auch ungefähr gesagt habe........


			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der einzige Helm am Markt, wo der Kinnbügel wirklich schnell abnehmbar ist. Bei Giro Switchblade bzw. Met Parachute muss man leider 6 bzw. 4 Schrauben abnehmen -- zu aufwendig, finde ich.


----------



## Christian_74 (27. April 2006)

Paar Bilder von Ostern.


----------



## Bayker (27. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Bayker:
> 
> Wieso ? Ist immer noch derselbe NN den ich vor ner Woche montiert habe...



nur so. du hattest doch erst albert und vorne den big jim drauf. wassn mit den schon?
sind die schon blank?.  kommt mir nen bischen komisch vor. 

warum wechselstn die reifen sooooo häufig. kann doch nich sein das die nachn paar wochen und schätze ma so 1000 bis 3000 km schon fertich sind.


----------



## Bayker (28. April 2006)

habbich was falsches gesagt oder was is los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2006)

damits hier mal etwas bunter weitergeht



"Action-" Bilder gibts sobald ich wieder fahren darf (quäle mich momentan mit ner Angina im Bett rum)


----------



## der_frorider (29. April 2006)

Hi!!!
Wie lädt man richtig die Fotos hoch. Meine sind immer zu groß.
Da steht nur bis 60 Kb, das letzte Foto von Crazy Racer hat doch sicher auch mehr?
Helft mal, dann bekommt ihr mal ein geiles BIG Mountain zu sehen!
Danke...


----------



## braintrust (29. April 2006)

jo stimmt, laut opera hats 167 KB (170.125 Bytes) 
du musst einfach eine eigene gallerie in deinem profil aufmachen und die pics da dann hochladen
dann nimmste die url von dem bild(das große) und fügst diese mit dem "bild"-script-button(im antwortfeld der button RECHTS neben dem mit der blauen erde) bei einer antwort ein*g*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2006)

Bilder in deine Galerie hier hochladen und dann hier einfach den Bildlink einstellen (steht unter dem Bild). Oder du gehst auf irgendeinen Server wo du kostenlos Bilder hochladen kannst und stellst dann den IMG Link hier rein (steht in dem Fall über dem Bild).


----------



## Buhmuckel (29. April 2006)

der_frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!!!
> Wie lädt man richtig die Fotos hoch. Meine sind immer zu groß.
> Da steht nur bis 60 Kb, das letzte Foto von Crazy Racer hat doch sicher auch mehr?
> Helft mal, dann bekommt ihr mal ein geiles BIG Mountain zu sehen!
> Danke...




Guckst Du hier!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1977302&postcount=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_frorider (30. April 2006)

Jo Danke!!!
Dann will ich mich mal damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Bayker (1. Mai 2006)

ES7 artgerechte Haltung  






mal nen bild von den trails die ich hoffentlich ab näxter woche surfe. wenn mein ES7 dann da is ......

ich finde das bild hat was. so schön grün. das hat mir so gefehlt.


----------



## Bayker (1. Mai 2006)

auch schön. .....


----------



## RayKo (1. Mai 2006)

Hier mal wieder was aus der Kategorie "Bewegte Bilder":





oder aus der Kategorie "Wie bekomme ich Kratzer in mein Oberrohr"  
Aber wenigstens hatte auch die Fotographin kein Mitleid...


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenigstens hatte auch die Fotographin kein Mitleid...


Das ist auch richtig so: wenn man schon stürzt, dann wenigstens ein Foto davon...


----------



## Madt (1. Mai 2006)

armes canyon....aba kein wunder das sie kein mitleid mit dir hatte.....es gilt: wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die ........


----------



## RonnyS (1. Mai 2006)

VRO Lowrider 7075 am ESX7


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2006)

Ein kleineres Foto hast nicht gefunden?


----------



## cos75 (1. Mai 2006)

RayKo: Haltungsnote 10  


Lustig wen ich dieses Wochenende zufällig alles am Gardasee getroffen habe. Den Wern auf nem Trail und den Wuudi mit Frau auf Simplon Bikes (!) auf der Ponale.

Hab noch ein paar Actionbilder mitgebracht:

Am oberen Teil vom 601er:





Sentiero della Pace nach Nago:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2006)

Wirklich schöne Trails, vor allem der letzte!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2006)

Ja man hat uns mit Produkten aus Österreich erwischt .

Um ganz genau zu sein haben wir folgendes getestet.

Ich:

- Liteville (M) mit 4.1d und Revelation 
- Simplon Elvox (2x) *
- Cube Stereo
- Liteville (L) mit 6.1d und Pike 
- Canyon ES7**

Mirja:

- Liteville mit Revelation (xs)
- Simplon Lex (40cm) auch 2x
- Cube AMS Pro (16" Lady)
- Scott Contessa
- Canyon WXC1**

* das Simplon haben wir 2x getestet, da die erste Testfahrt - at least bei Mirja - katastrophal ausfiel und der Simplon-Guy so nett war und uns um einen zweiten Test gebeten hat, bei dem er die Bikes auch besser einstellen wollte. Das Scott Ransom war heute leider in meiner Größe nie erhältlich, weshalb ich noch einmal meinen Favoriten getestet habe, diesmal mit den Freeridefelgen, einer Pike und Big Bettys. 

Genaue Testberichte gibt's dann im laufe der nächsten Tage bzw. 1-2 Wochen in meinem Blog. Natürlich erhält Mirja ihre eigene Kolumne in welcher sie über die Lady Bikes berichtet .

** Selbstverständlich sind wir diesselbe Teststrecke (alte Ponalestraße) auch mit unseren Bikes abgefahren um einen Vergleich zu haben. Details folgen, aber eins bereits vorneweg: Natürlich hat das alte Hardtail von Mirja in Punkto Spaß am schlechtesten abgeschnitten, aber mein ES7 hat sich ziemlich gut positioniert .... auch ohne Canyon-Brille...


----------



## RonnyS (1. Mai 2006)

Flo geh auf Fotos


----------



## Bayker (1. Mai 2006)

muahahhahah


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Mai 2006)

Schaut euch mal das Video an das erste Bike ist ein ES5 Bj 2004
heute in der Elfringhauser Schweiz (Ruhrgebiet) gemacht.
58km und 1200hm.

http://www.wagner-tauchen.de/Andre/01Mai06.MPG


----------



## DMass (1. Mai 2006)

So mein Selbstaufbau ist soweit erstmal komplett zusammengebaut und rollt! 

Es folgen noch neue:Sattelstütze, Lenker, LRS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2006)

Schaut gut aus!
Warum selbst aufgebaut? Ein Komplettkauf bei Canyon kommt ja i.d.R. günstiger?


----------



## DMass (2. Mai 2006)

...weil ich die Teile da hatte! Hätte diese zwar auch verkaufen können aber wollt mir selbst eins zusammen bauen...


----------



## Wern (3. Mai 2006)

Hier ein paar Idroseeeindrücke








@cos 75
Hab dich noch mal gesehen auf dem Hubschrauberlandeplatz über Nago. Ihr ward zu zweit richtig. Ihr seid den 632 runter oder?


----------



## cos75 (3. Mai 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @cos 75
> Hab dich noch mal gesehen auf dem Hubschrauberlandeplatz über Nago. Ihr ward zu zweit richtig. Ihr seid den 632 runter oder?



Das war am Montag oder ? Weil da waren wir nur zu zweit. Sind da aber nicht den 632er gefahren, sondern weiter rauf zum unteren Einstieg des Sentiero della Pace.  Den 632er sind wir am Sonntag gefahren, da wollten wir eigentlich schon den Sentiero della Pace fahren, aber hatten den Einstieg verpasst.

Von welchem Trail sind die Bilder am Idrosee ?


----------



## Wern (3. Mai 2006)

JA Montag früh. Trail ist der 454 vom Monte Stino runter. Auch als 136 Kehrentrail aus der Trailhunter DVD bekannt.


----------



## Wince (3. Mai 2006)

Uwe Hüsken schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut euch mal das Video an das erste Bike ist ein ES5 Bj 2004
> heute in der Elfringhauser Schweiz (Ruhrgebiet) gemacht.
> 58km und 1200hm.
> 
> http://www.wagner-tauchen.de/Andre/01Mai06.MPG



Da drinn wohne ich, in der Elfringhauser Schweiz. Aber das Video lädt voll lange.

Was sind das denn für Trailnamen? 631, 542, ...  


Wie kann man den bei dem CASCO VIPER oder so den Bügel abmachen, wenn ohne Schrauben. Oder war das der Parachute


----------



## Wince (3. Mai 2006)

So hab das Video gesehen, ist das in der Nähe vom Berger Hof oder so, irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2006)

@wern: schön, Hinterradversetzen -- gefällt mir! (was ich besonders mag, ist, wenn man's im Steilen versetzt und den Hinterbau quasi in Zeitlupe zur Seite drückt...  )




			
				Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man den bei dem CASCO VIPER oder so den Bügel abmachen, wenn ohne Schrauben. Oder war das der Parachute


Nein, beim Met Parachute hat man 4 Schrauben.

Beim Casco wird der Bügel einfach von unten in den Helm reingeschoben, wo er dann einrastet.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2006)

@wince,
genau in der Nähe vom Berger Hof.
Wenn du Richtung Hasslinghausen fährt nach ein paar hundert Metern rechts rein.


----------



## CES7 (4. Mai 2006)

Ja nu?
Ist die Pike nun besser als die Talas oder wie?
Was bewegt jemanden zum ESX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (4. Mai 2006)

06.05.2006, 100kms, 2900 riders!!!


----------



## CES7 (4. Mai 2006)

Mit ner Float is gut posen! Viel Spaß!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Pike nun besser als die Talas oder wie?


Kann man so nicht beantworten -- unterschiedlicher Einsatzbereich.
Pike ist massiver (robuster, steifer), dafür halt schwerer.


----------



## Madt (4. Mai 2006)

das X steht fuer das gewisse extra an federweg und robustheit. das die pike nun besser ist kann man nicht sagen. beide gabeln haben gewisse vorteile und trozdem gehoeren sie auch beide zu den edeleren in ihrer klasse. die talas ist zwar teurer als die pike, das ist aba auf die tatsache das sie mit luft laeuft und fox drauf steht zu erklaeren. wer gute erfahrungen mit oeldaempfung(feder) gemacht hat soll die pike nehmen. wer lieber mal die gabel auf seinen fahrstil anpassen moechte sollte zur talas greifen.


----------



## RonnyS (4. Mai 2006)

*GOOD LUCK PJFA !*


----------



## RonnyS (4. Mai 2006)

Ich finde persönlich die PIKE coil ist eine sehr gute Gabel
(ohne BIG SETUPS u. pfffffff Luftanpassung ...pfffff)


----------



## pjfa (5. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> *GOOD LUCK PJFA !*


Thank you. Then i post photos


----------



## Bayker (5. Mai 2006)

MEIN ES7 IST DA  . bilder folgen heute oder morgen !!!!!. natürlich auch von der entjungferung


----------



## Wuudi (5. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich auch von der entjungferung



Hoffentlich wird's nicht zu blutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (5. Mai 2006)

ja wuudi hat recht!
safety first 

wir warten dann mal gespannt auf fotos


----------



## Bayker (5. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird's nicht zu blutig


eindeutig  zweideutig    . werd schon aufpassen. lol. fahrbericht und bilder kommen ;-)


----------



## Wince (5. Mai 2006)

Hauptsache schön schmutzig 







@Uwe Hüsken: Ich weiß nicht ganz genau was du meinst, also bei mir war der Trail in der Nähe von nem relativ grossen Bauernhof und ziemlich nah an Langenberg dran.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (5. Mai 2006)

so, hier mal mein Sandstone´06 was mir letzte woche die postfrau vorbei gebracht hat. 
Bis auf den Sattel an den sich mein Popo noch gewöhnen muss fährt es sich richtig genial!


----------



## M!ke (5. Mai 2006)

Hey PJFA, I wish you good luck, too. Awaiting your photos...


----------



## Wince (5. Mai 2006)

--->Good Luck<---

Zum Sandstone: andere Pedale, die Standart Canyon Pedale sind nicht so berauschend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (6. Mai 2006)

Ein bisschen wenig Action:






So nach dem 4. Sprung ist mir hierbei der Adapter fürs Schaltwerk gebrochen  Naja, is ja nicht wirklich schlimm xD


----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)

ALSO. komm grad von meiner geb feier und bin das bike eigentlich den ganzen nachmittag gefahren / bestaunt/ gestreichelt....... wie das so is wenn man verliebt is. lol. also zur qualität muss ich sagend as es der oberhammer is. das bike sieht verdammt geil aus und die bremsen sind lebensgefährlich geil :-D. wie die reinhauen. da brauchst nichma mittm kleinen finger zucken schon stehste. heute nur ne kleine tour von 10 km gefahren um die bremsen einzufahren und ich muss sagen die sind MÖRDER BRUTAL. der sound des bikes is sehr sehr groovy. vorallem die reifen hauen richtig rein. geiler grip!!!!. nur beim bremsen kann ich, was vllt auch an meinem gewicht (75kg) liegt über das viorderrad schieben. sprich: mit dem vorderrad bremsspuren auf dem asphalt ziehen. derbe derbe das bike. hab aba eine kleine mikrometergrioße beule am oberrohrschriftzug entdeckt. lol aba die stört mich nich weil man sie 1. nie sieht, man sie kaum und nur mit glück erfühlen kann und ach egal. scheiß drauf :lo:. und was ich zu bemängeln habe is, dass der schaltzug schlampig angebracht is. Hier fehlte die endhülse und er is total ausgefranzt. Ansonsten ein sehr geiles bike. die transportsicherungen haben ihren dienst erfüllt und es is alles heile angekommen. sofort ( gegen den willen meines vater ) die reflektoren entfernt und rauf auf die kiste. dann den erstebesten weg ausm garten genommen und rauf auf die straße. sone kleine seitenstraße. ( wohen aufm lande und das is sone kleine geteerte straße. ) ich hatte großen repsekt vor den bremsen, da sie schon bei der montage gut packten. allerdings erst nach einer halben stunden ( vorne und hinten ) einbremsen so bissig zuhauten wie ich noch nie ne bremse erlebt habe. will ja nix sagen aba mit den teilen kriste en roller zum stehen . man muss sehr vorsichtig sein. das geräusch beim einfahren empfand ich nicht als schlimm und es hat spaß gemacht die immer zuwachsende bremsleistung zu spüren. auch hinten gings prima. danach sofort meienn kleinen bruder ( 11 ) eingepackt und rauf aufe piste, fotos schießen. ich bin sehr beeindruckt vond em ganzen bike. der pearl macht zwar nochn paar zischgeräusche aba denke das die sich noch verdünnisieren. Ich  finde die schnellspanner zwar net allzu hübsch aba sie erfüllen ihren zweck. werd da aba noch andere dranpacken. ja die erste fahr auf schotter ( einmal rum ummen see )  war sehr schön, allerdings stotterte die vorderbremse etwas. vllt mag das urteil auch zu eilich eingehiolt sein, aber  es kann ja sein das staub auf scheibe und belag dieses stottern verursachen. bin mir da eigentlich ziemlich sicher, da ich am späten abend noch etwas mit wasser hantiert habe und danach gings dann ziemlich gut und ohne stottern. hinten wie gesagt keine "probleme". wenn man so etwas als problem benennen kann. echtn geiler hobel. bilder habbich reichlich geschossen. auch unteranderem detailaufnahmen und ein video, welches mein kleiner bruder gemacht hat. werde die dann hochladen. die sram X9 schaltgriffe und das X0 schaltwerk sind der hammer. bin mehr als zufrieden. die sanft man durch die gänge zappen kann. einfach ein traum. so schöööööön. achja das issn XL Rahmen und nen 120er vorbau. das passt wie angegegossen ( 1,89 / 89 ). nur nu jetzt muss ich mich mit der ganzen federwegs einstellung beschäftigen. das wirdn arbeit. aba eigentlich bin ich shcon im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit der einstellung. hatter gut gemacht der Leo Martel, der meinen hobel montiert hat. fettes lob!!!. nur die hülle hättste druff hauen können. issn bischen ärgerlich wegen dem ausgefranzten zu aba naja. das bike kam übrigens 2 tage nach überweisungsdatum. vor 2 wochen genau. meine eltern haben mich sooooooooooo schrecklich warten lassen aba naja. das wars wert !!!!!. 


in diesem sinne. GEILES BIKE. FETTES LOB AN CANYON. ihr baut die geilsten BIKES!!!!!!
Nach der ersten richtigen ausfahrt folgt dann ein ausführlicher fahrbericht


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2006)

Gratulation zu deinem schönen Rad.
Ein paar Absätze würden die Lesbarkeit deines Textes deutlich erhöhen...


----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)

sry. hatte keine zeit für kosmetik. lol.  lad gradn paar bilder hoch. 






was sindn das für schmöker da von fox und co ey. holla !!


----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)




----------



## RonnyS (6. Mai 2006)

*ESX 7  Mountainbike 06/06 -Richtige SPASSBIKES-*
*"SEHR GUT"* 
(Bergauf wie Bergab, im Trailhandling und Vortrieb,Fahrwerk und in der Ausstattung -> ÜBERRAGEND)








*Über vieles läßt es sich bekanntlich vortrefflich streiten.
Nicht aber über die Fahrleistungen des Canyon Nerve ESX7
Über kein anderes Bike im Test waren sich die kritischen Tester so einig. *

UNISONO DAS URTEIL:
*ein SAHNESCHNITTCHEN auf dem Trail !*
Wer sich also richtig austoben möchte, liegt mit dem ESX7
genau richtig. (etc. etc. etc.)

*FAZIT: Das CANYON NERVE ESX 7 präsentiert sich als agiles und schnelles Endurobike erster Güte und leistete sich nicht die geringste Ausstattungsschwäche. Dieses Bike
macht Trails Fahrbar, von denen viele Biker nicht zu träumen wagten. *







--> und hier noch ein Bild von einem ESX 7
in Größe M (z.Zt. nicht mehr erhältlich)
 --> also ein
*E S X  7  L i m i t e d*


----------



## Wuudi (6. Mai 2006)

Grmpf... hÃ¤tt ich doch ein X kaufen sollen anstatt des normalen ES7 .
Aber mir war's zu schwer... hÃ¤tt's ne Pike Air gehabt, tja dann hÃ¤tt ich wahrscheinlich zugegriffen ...

P.S. Sollte der Test nicht All-Mountain Fullys fÃ¼r 1.800â¬ betreffen ? Da wÃ¤r doch das ES6 zu testen gewesen.
(at least steht es so in der Vorschau ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)

tssss. das nennst du treue zu deinem gefährt?!?!. ich bin sehr zufireden mit meinem ES7. kann mir nix besseres vorstellen.   ES7 4 life


----------



## RonnyS (6. Mai 2006)

Die PIKE coil ist super....Wuudi (hab ich auch nicht gedacht)
14 kgs. (o.k. bei mir 15 kgs. mit ein paar Änderungen)
merkst Du bei "Deiner" und "Meiner" Geometrie des Bikes nicht...bergauf kein Problem ...wirklich nicht
(ja schon ein Unterschied zu einem Carbon HT unter 10 kgs.)...aber auf einem TRAIL ist das E S X 7 die "Waffe"


----------



## Colnago54 (6. Mai 2006)

hier mal wieder was aus 2004, habs schon bei CC-Kunstwerke reingestellt, aber hier pasts ja besser rein  






PS: in der Canyon-Gallerie würde ich auch gern mal Bilder vom neuen RC sehen, wo sind die


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das möchte ich mal sehen wie du das gelöst hast - bitte um paar Photos - danke im Voraus


So, hier bitte: 





Ich habe heute mal die "zwei Gesichter des ES6" fotografiert.
1. "Konfiguration Speedbike" 
- Lenker unten 
- Hinterbau 120mm
- Reifen vorne u. hinten 3,5 Bar, also bockhart. (2,4" Big Betty)
- Gabel 90mm mit Lockout oder Compression voll zu
So habe ich heute Rennradler gejagt 

Das Fahrgefühl mit dieser Lenkereinstellung ist interessant --> ziemlich kippelig bei sehr niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. (bei flotterer Fahrt aber nicht unangenehm)






2. "Konfiguration Vertbike" 
(meine Standardeinstellung)
- Vorbau kurz
- Gabel 130mm
- Hinterbau 135mm
- Sattel tief
- Vorderreifen etwa 1 Bar, Hinterreifen etwa 1,7 Bar
Das Bike ist in dieser Variante herrlich kompakt (bin 191cm groß, Rahmen ist L). 





Was ich so interessant finde, ist dass sich durch diese einfachen, schnell durchzuführenden Änderungen der Charakter bzw. das Fahrverhalten des Bikes ganz grundlegend ändert!


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Mai 2006)

hab  mir jetzt eine kettenführung geleistet:







wie man sieht- fürs gröbere taugt der Big Betty auch nicht - 2 mal warten wegen Platten


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Flo, danke für das Photo - schön das du dir noch so spät die Arbeit für mich machst.. 

Deine Bike-Einstellung ( die 2-te ): fährst du mit voll abgesenktem Sattelrohr ?
Doch nur im schwerem Gelände, oder ? Sonst bei Tour wäre das viel zu unangenehm.

Die Race-Einstellung: habe den Lenker noch nie so sehr nach vorn umgestellt - diese Position ist ja mehr als gestreckt.

Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit meinem Canyon auch Marathons fahren - bis jetzt habe ich es mit meinem alten Bike versucht - dieses Jahr ist aber mein ES-6 dran. Habe mir zwar überlegt neue Marathon-Reifen zu holen, meine sind jedoch perfekt für Marathon abgefahren - da kann ich mir das sparen - dafür hole ich mir die Moby Dick`s - mal schauen was die taugen.

Die zwei unterschiedliche Charaktere des Bikes sind einfach herrlich - dafür habe ich es auch gekauft  

Noch mal zu deinem Casco-Helm: meinst du, daß dieser kleine "Umbau" sich wirklich lohnt - von wegen Sicherheit ? Konnsest du es schon am eigenen Leib erfahren ? Da ich den Helm (noch) nicht habe, muss ich hier so ne dumme Frage stellen.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Bike-Einstellung ( die 2-te ): fährst du mit voll abgesenktem Sattelrohr ?
> Doch nur im schwerem Gelände, oder ? Sonst bei Tour wäre das viel zu unangenehm.


Ja, klar -- nur für Trail-Abfahrten. Bergauf kommt der Sattel schon raus und die Gabel senke ich ab.
Auf Schotterabfahrten lasse ich die Gabel übrigens abgesenkt (!) -- mehr Druck am Vorderrad und somit deutlich mehr Sicherheit in Kurven.



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Race-Einstellung: habe den Lenker noch nie so sehr nach vorn umgestellt - diese Position ist ja mehr als gestreckt.


 Man spürt, dass es aerodynamisch von Vorteil ist, da man tiefer greift. Zusätzlich greife ich bei Asphaltfahrten meist unmittelbar links u. rechts des Vorbaus auf den Lenker --> geringerer Luftwiderstand.
(natürlich nur auf einigermaßen freier Landstraße... 



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zu deinem Casco-Helm: meinst du, daß dieser kleine "Umbau" sich wirklich lohnt - von wegen Sicherheit?


Auf jeden Fall, da der Sitz des Kinnbügels dann deutlich straffer ist und sich die Aufprallenergie auf die ganzen Wangen verteilt.



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Konnsest du es schon am eigenen Leib erfahren?


Zum Glück noch nicht, wäre teuer...


----------



## Madt (7. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> *ESX 7  Mountainbike 06/06 -Richtige SPASSBIKES-*
> *"SEHR GUT"*
> (Bergauf wie Bergab, im Trailhandling und Vortrieb,Fahrwerk und in der Ausstattung -> ÜBERRAGEND)
> [/B]


ich will ja nix sagen aba wer die bike von 3/06 hat kann auch nachlesen das das ES7 ein SUPER bekommen hat...was ungefair mit MB`s Überragend vergleichbar ist....ebenso der kauftipp


----------



## Bayker (7. Mai 2006)

jungfernfahrt. muss schon sagen sehr sehr geil das bike. bis jetzt noch ohne sturz. nur zigmal umgekippt wegen diesen klickpedalen. aba jetzt habbich mich drangewöhnt. die ziehen schon geil bei 25% steigung. aba die abfahrt war unbeschreiblich. die juicy sind ein HAMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (7. Mai 2006)

will endlich mal für actionphotos sorgen:





allerdings muss ich von dort auch den ersten richtigen sturz melden. nicht im schieben^^. bin irg wann am schanzentisch vom bike weg (nicht an der stelle oben) und auf der nase gelandet. naja dem bike gehts gut. nur ich hab mir beide ellenbogen beide knie und den rücken aufgeschürft. bilder von der unglücksstelle kommen noch. video gibts leider nicht^^

und noch ein schönes speedbild^^


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Mai 2006)

Hi Flo, danke für die kurzen Statements.

Übrigens: dein Sattelrohr kannst du schön voll versenken - meins geht leider nicht voll hinein  - ca. 3 cm blebien auf jedem Fall draußen.

eigentlich auch nicht schlimm - bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht gebraucht

und sonst Jungs: wie war euer schönes Bike-Wochenende ? 

meins kann man folgendermaßen beschreiben:  

langsam kommt auch die Form - hoffentlich bleibt die auch lange bestehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: dein Sattelrohr kannst du schön voll versenken - meins geht leider nicht voll hinein  - ca. 3 cm blebien auf jedem Fall draußen.


Ist beim ESX eines Freundes auch so --> Sattelstütze entsprechend kürzen!


----------



## Wince (7. Mai 2006)

Eine Frage, da mir ja mein Schaltauge gebrochen ist, brauch ich ja logischerweise so schnell wie möglich ein neues. Da dies auf Garantie läuft, muss ich es ja so bekommen, nur was ist mit den Versandkosten? 

Schöne Freeridetour da Oben, *neidisch rüberguck* Schönes V10 rechts Unten  


Ich hoffe das Schaltauge kommt so schnell wie möglich, aber warum kann man nicht ein einheitsschaltauge machen


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Da dies auf Garantie läuft


Wie hast du denn das geschafft?


----------



## pjfa (8. Mai 2006)

Only one problem: my left pedal K.O. at km30 of 102.
Canyon is the best!!!








Canyon XC8 









All the photos: http://btt-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/05/v-maratona-btt-selenis-portalegre.html and http://galeria.forumbtt.net/index.php?spgmGal=V_Maratona_PTG/Ludos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Nach langer Abwesenheit wieder mal 1,2 Bilder von meinem ES7 und eine neue Bike Tour in Südtirol in meinem Blog.





The nobby nic 2.4





30 weitere Fotos, Streckenbeschreibung, Satelitenfoto, Höhenprofil, GPS-Download u.v.m. findet ihr wie immer in meinem Blog.

Comments willkommen (--> im Blog)


----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

@FloimSchnee: Hierbei ist es beim 4. Mal gebrochen, aber das passiert oft. Ich würde gerne eins aus Stahl kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das herbekomme. Vllt. hatte ich auch zuviel Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk, auf jeden Fall studiere ich die Kunst des Schaltwerk einstellens. 


Die Hotline von Canyon ist ja Doll, seit 2 Stunden besetzt


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> @FloimSchnee: Hierbei ist es beim 4. Mal gebrochen, aber das passiert oft. Ich würde gerne eins aus Stahl kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das herbekomme. Vllt. hatte ich auch zuviel Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk, auf jeden Fall studiere ich die Kunst des Schaltwerk einstellens.
> 
> 
> Die Hotline von Canyon ist ja Doll, seit 2 Stunden besetzt



@ wince
Drops ins Flache sind natürlich heftig fürs Material, so altert man sein Bike sehr schnell.
Das Schaltauge ist bewußt ein "Opferteil" das als erstes brechen soll. Wenn du dir eins aus Stahl machst geht als nächstes das Ausfallende oder das Schaltwerk drauf.
Hast Du ein XT Schaltwerk? das schlägt natürlich sehr stark. Ein SRAM ist da wahrscheinlich besser, da es nach vorne nicht beweglich ist.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wince (8. Mai 2006)

So jetzt habe ich endlich mal Canyon erreicht und genau dass was du mir gerade gesagt hast, haben sie mir auch gesagt, das wenn man hängen bleibt oder so, soll das extra brechen damit nicht das Schaltwerk oder gar der Rahmen bricht. 

Ahja, stolze 12 Euro incl. Versandkosten. Aber hauptsache ich kann am Mittwoch wieder biken


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> @FloimSchnee: Hierbei ist es beim 4. Mal gebrochen, aber das passiert oft.


Aber wegen solcher Drops bricht doch kein Schaltauge...
...bist du nicht irgendwo hängengeblieben?

(@Wuudi: solche Höhen springe ich auch mit dem ES --- die sind einem BigMountain herzlich egal würde ich meinen, besonders bei dem vermutlich geringen Gewicht von Wince)
EDIT: sollte "@Schappi" heißen...


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Mai 2006)

Hi Wuudi, 

wie machen sich die neuen Nobby Nics bei dir?

Besser als die anderen Reifen, die du vor kurzem gefahren bist ?

Kannst du vielleicht diese kurz miteinander vergleichen ?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

@Flo:

Gut zu wissen, ich bin noch am drop-herantasten, aber ein ES sollte bei meinem Gewicht einen 1-2m drop schon aushalten. Hoff ich at least .

@xysiu33:

Ich hatte ja den BigJim montiert. Restbestand, musst auf Asphalt aufgefressen werden. Naja ok, der ist noch lange nicht runter. Anyway der NobbyNic rollt eindeutig besser/ruhiger, vor allem auf Asphalt. Und mehr Grip hat er auch im trockenen. Aus nassen Untergrund kann ich nix sagen, haben wir hier glücklicherweise selten .


----------



## thto (8. Mai 2006)

besser als nix 









wahnsinnsbike das ES7 , hat meine Erwartungen wirklich übertroffen


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Gut zu wissen,


Hatte mich verschrieben... 
(siehe oben)


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Hm, hab mir scho gedacht ..aber is gleich, ich will meins ja auch bisserl härter rannehmen. Und da denk ich wird das Schaltauge nicht am meisten belastet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (9. Mai 2006)

Bilder meiner Jungfernfahrt 





















weitere in meiner galerie. morgen gehts wieda los !


----------



## Bayker (9. Mai 2006)

@ Floimschnee: wir haben den gleichen tacho . ich findn prima. wie biste mit deinem zufrieden?.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2006)

Finde ihn ganz hervorragend! Bei keinem anderen Tacho bekommt man so viel Information auf einen Blick, 
die thematische Strukturierung der Unterfunktionen über die drei Tasten erleichtert das Navigieren in diesen enorm. Höhenmesserkumulierung und Steigungsanzeige finde ich sehr gut.

Ein Tipp: Montier dir den Tacho lieber auf dem Vorbau -- an der jetzigen Position ist er stark beschädigungsgefährdet bei Stürzen! (ich habe so schon mal einen Tacho beschädigt und einen verloren...)
Die Halterung ist zwar nicht dafür vorgesehen, mit zwei Schnellspannern zw. Gummi u. Kunststoffhalterung eingefädelt hält er aber wunderbar:


----------



## thto (9. Mai 2006)

benutze auch den MC1.0 läuft perfekt


----------



## Manitou (9. Mai 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> benutze auch den MC1.0 läuft perfekt



ach, laufen kann der auch


----------



## Bayker (9. Mai 2006)

ja muss mal gucken wie ich den an den vorbau friemel. mache mir grad sorgen um mein oberrohr. möchte da en schutz drummachen nur find da nix passendes. 

@ floimschnee:

woher haste deinen oberrohrschutz? will auch sopwas haben. hab nämlich schon die ersten macken drinne. zwar unbedeutend kleine aba naja. muss ja nich sein. 



der MC 1.0 is abslolut goil. alles auf einen blick und garantiert idiotensicher dank 3 tasten bedienung


----------



## thto (9. Mai 2006)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> ach, laufen kann der auch



alles klar , gleich komm ich dir mal in den 1.Stock dann läufst du aber


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> @ floimschnee:
> woher haste deinen oberrohrschutz? will auch sopwas haben. hab nämlich schon die ersten macken drinne. zwar unbedeutend kleine aba naja. muss ja nich sein.


Thema Oberrohrschutz:

*1. *(die wichtigere Maßnahme): Bremshebel etwas lockern, bis sie sich mit etwas Kraft drehen lassen. (nicht so locker, dass sie sich von alleine drehen!) Eventuell Schraube mit Schraubensicherungslack (mittelfest) sichern. 
Effekt: a) Bremshebel brechen bei einem Sturz nicht.
b) Bremshebel schlagen keine Dellen ins Oberrohr

*2. *(Lackschutz): in meinem Fall das Befestigungsband einer SKS-Pumpe. (Gummi) Erachte ich nicht als unbedingt nötig, ist als Lackschutz aber ganz nett.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

Oder eine vernünftige Rahmengröße .

Ich kann bei meinem ES7 den Lenker durchdrehen ohne dass die Bremshebel am Oberrohr angehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. Mai 2006)

Servus,
nur so neben bei, bin im Besitz eines MC 1,0 +    !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## RonnyS (9. Mai 2006)

kein Problem mit Funk ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2006)

Wie man sieht, ich auch...:



...und ich bin äusserst zufrieden mit meiner Kabelversion.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
bis jetzt noch nicht und hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## dl1tom (9. Mai 2006)

Hab auch einen MC 1.0 und find ihn prima. Ich hab allerdings die Version mit Kabel, da braucht man eine Batterie weniger  Die ist sonst immer leer wenn man sie braucht und keine 2. da hat...


----------



## bigbadone (9. Mai 2006)

Ok genügend Fotos von Tachos, jetzt mal wieder ein Bike
Hier mein ESX 7 





Das Bike ist echt super, gut bergauf und noch viel besser bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RayKo (10. Mai 2006)

Nochmal ein kleiner Kommentar zum Thema Oberrohrschutz: Man sollte auch ab und zu die Gummiabdeckungen an der Verbindung Bremshebel - Bremsschlauch überprüfen. Bei mir war einer eingerissen, was dazu geführt hat, dass sich der Bremshebel zwar weggedreht hat, die Sechskantschraube unter der Abdeckung sich dabei aber trotzdem in meinem Oberrohr verewigt hat...


----------



## Flo G. (10. Mai 2006)

@ Crazy-Racer:

Sehr schönes Rad, aber du solltest aufpassen, dass deine Katze nicht die für sie giftigen Gräser im Vordergrund frisst!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (10. Mai 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder Fotos reinsetzen. Frisch nach dem Frühjahrsputz... läuft wieder wie neu - die alte Gurke.


----------



## CES7 (10. Mai 2006)

Hat denn keiner ein XC4 oder XC3 von 2006?


----------



## in60 (10. Mai 2006)

ich hab bald (VMT 23KW) ein XC5  

würde mich aber auch freuen wenn mal jemand ein paar bilder von der XC Reihe online stellt


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder eine vernünftige Rahmengröße .
> 
> Ich kann bei meinem ES7 den Lenker durchdrehen ohne dass die Bremshebel am Oberrohr angehen .


 
ruhe du zwerg      . welche rahmengröße hastn du? m ?! s?!°. ich hab XL.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Pfui deibel, xl, so unproportionell 

Natürlich ein M und nicht allzu steil gestellte Schalthebel im Unterschied zu z.b. bigbadone.


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

mein babyyy von der gestrigen tour ( mit oberohrschutz selfmade  )


mein bike wird garnich dreckich . nur alles staubich. petrus lass es regnen


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Pfui deibel, xl, so unproportionell
> 
> Natürlich ein M und nicht allzu steil gestellte Schalthebel im Unterschied zu z.b. bigbadone.




kunstbanause. das geht verdammt geil. hab mir jetztn oberorhschutz gemacht aus teilen einer lampenhalterung und das funzt. kann man auch als tragegriff verwenden


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

@öttinger: ist der Sattel auf dem Foto für dich korrekt eingestellt? Du hast gar keine Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Mai 2006)

bayker, mach mal pix davon bitte.


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

jop mach ich  komm gleich wieda


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

das reicht oder ?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2006)

Deine Bastelei in allen Ehren, aber ich finde das nicht sonderlich schön und zum anderen brechen (oder verbiegen) dir vermutliche die Bremsgriffe (bzw einer davon) bei nem härteren Sturz ab weil sie überhaupt keine Chance haben über das Oberrohr zu gleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (10. Mai 2006)

die ganzen sidi-aufkleber gefallen mir nicht


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Bastelei in allen Ehren, aber ich finde das nicht sonderlich schön und zum anderen brechen (oder verbiegen) dir vermutliche die Bremsgriffe (bzw einer davon) bei nem härteren Sturz ab weil sie überhaupt keine Chance haben über das Oberrohr zu gleiten.




ja und? dann brechense eben ab. außerdem klingen die dann aus. und ich habe die briffe gelockert. aba liebern gebrochener bremsgriff alsne riesen beule um rahmen, oder nich ?!?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Bastelei in allen Ehren, aber ich finde das nicht sonderlich schön und zum anderen brechen (oder verbiegen) dir vermutliche die Bremsgriffe (bzw einer davon) bei nem härteren Sturz ab weil sie überhaupt keine Chance haben über das Oberrohr zu gleiten.


@bayker: hast du die Bremsgriffe denn, wie vorgeschlagen, gelockert?
Anderenfalls hat Crazy-Racer recht...


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen sidi-aufkleber gefallen mir nicht




ich findse schick. naja besser als sein bike komplöett zu häuten wie andere kollegen hier. lol. 


find die dinger stylisch


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @bayker: hast du die Bremsgriffe denn, wie vorgeschlagen, gelockert?
> Anderenfalls hat Crazy-Racer recht...




jup habbich. sie lassen sich unter druck verschieben. genauso wie die schaltgriffe


----------



## Wince (10. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wegen solcher Drops bricht doch kein Schaltauge...
> ...bist du nicht irgendwo hängengeblieben?
> 
> (@Wuudi: solche Höhen springe ich auch mit dem ES --- die sind einem BigMountain herzlich egal würde ich meinen, besonders bei dem vermutlich geringen Gewicht von Wince)
> EDIT: sollte "@Schappi" heißen...



eigentlich sollte das auch nicht brechen, nein nirgendswo hängen geblieben, ich denke mal die erschütterung, ich bin mal so ca. 3 m in treppen gedropt, also vllt. so 2,50, oder so und nix war. ja das es is ja auch nicht schlecht, wollte mir mal das esx holen, aber dann hab ich das big mountain gesehen   und wiegen tue ich auch nur 60 kg.



ihr mit euren tachometern, ahja was genau bringt so nen schutz, also schön find ich ihn net. aber schön gebastelt. also mir ist der auch am cc-bike abgeflogen, wenn ich mich mal hingelegt habe und seitdem ist es auch ohne okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

ich finde mir is der oberrohrschutz gelungen. er erfüllt hoffentlich seinen zweck. 

muss gleich nochma die griffschellen und schaltgriffe überprüfen ob die auch wirklich so locker sind wie ich es für nötig halte.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Mai 2006)

sieht aus wie ne aufgeschnittene mini luftpumpe


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

lol. ne is von meienr cat eye lampenhalterung. die für vorne. das sind ausgleichsstücke um aufn dünnen lenker auch die gleich halterung verwenden zu können. die lagen bei mir eh nur sinnlos rum. habb ichse mir genommen und es klappt supi


----------



## CES7 (10. Mai 2006)

Leider hat deine Digi-Cam einen ekelerregenden Rotstich.
Das ES7 sieht dadurch regelrecht zum Kotzen aus. 
Die SIDI Aufkleber sind Mega********


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat deine Digi-Cam einen ekelerregenden Rotstich.
> Das ES7 sieht dadurch regelrecht zum Kotzen aus.
> Die SIDI Aufkleber sind Mega********




jaja ich weiß was willstn machen?!?! die is wenigstens schön kleine. meisnte ich schlepp meine 7 m cam mit dahoch?!?!?!      


die sidi aufkleber habbich reduziert bis auf den am hinterbau und einen anner sattelstütze

die anderen zieren jetzt mein rennrad


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

hab ebn meine kiste gewienert und ich msus sagen sie sieht verdammt scharf aus. mache dann mal bilder mit nen bischen mehr style mit meiner 7 mille cam. so wies sich gehört. die anderen pics sind ja nur schnappschüsse. du verstehen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mal so ca. *3 m in treppen* gedropt, also vllt. so 2,50, oder so und nix war.


Ja *SOLCHE *Fotos wollen wir sehen! Her damit!


----------



## Hupert (10. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ich findse schick. naja besser als sein bike komplöett zu häuten wie andere kollegen hier. lol.



Besser??? 





Is doch wohl eher subjektiv... schicker und aufgeräumter isses allemal und da laß ich nicht mit mir streiten. Aber manche stehen eben auf diesen ganzen abgefu**ten Markenfetisch und müssen selbst krampfhaft die Aufkleber verbrauchen welche ihren Schuhen beiliegen... Gott sei Dank gibts keine Bikeschuhe von Gucci... 

PS: Diadora, RS, Hope, DT-Swiss u.s.w. Aufkleber an Selbstabholer zu verschenken...


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

lol. hab 2 sidi aufkleber an meiner schüssel. der rest is wie bei den anderen auch. nu mach ma keine wind um die sache.  is doch geschmackssache.  ich find den aufkelber am hinterbau okay und am sattelrohr auch. gibts nich wichtigere sachen über die man streiten könnte?!?!  immerhin besser als garkeine aufkleber. ruppst du bei deinem porsche auch alles ab? chromaufschriften und sowas?  lass mich doch 

thema ende !


----------



## Mutton (10. Mai 2006)

@ Hupert
Warum sind denn noch die Reifen, die Sattelstütze und der Kurbelarm beschriftet?!? Passt ja gar nicht in dein Konzept

Oh, am Sattel seh ich auch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (10. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hupert
> Warum sind denn noch die Reifen, die Sattelstütze und der Kurbelarm beschriftet?!? Passt ja gar nicht in dein Konzept
> 
> Oh, am Sattel seh ich auch noch was



...ich arbeite dran!  Meine Kritik bezog sich auch eher auf von Aufklebern zugepflasterten Böcken... und der Uneinsicht, daß es auch anders geht und schick aussieht...

PS Auf dem Vorbau steht auch noch was... zum Glück streut euch da die Auflösung meiner Uralt-Cam Sand in die Kasette...


----------



## Bayker (10. Mai 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich arbeite dran!  Meine Kritik bezog sich auch eher auf von Aufklebern zugepflasterten Böcken... und der Uneinsicht, daß es auch anders geht und schick aussieht...
> 
> PS Auf dem Vorbau steht auch noch was... zum Glück streut euch da die Auflösung meiner Uralt-Cam Sand in die Kasette...




wundervoll


----------



## Mutton (10. Mai 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich arbeite dran!  Meine Kritik bezog sich auch eher auf von Aufklebern zugepflasterten Böcken... und der Uneinsicht, daß es auch anders geht und schick aussieht...
> 
> PS Auf dem Vorbau steht auch noch was... zum Glück streut euch da die Auflösung meiner Uralt-Cam Sand in die Kasette...



Mist, da ist mir doch wirklich ein Schriftzug durch die Lappen gegangen 
Ich war geblendet von dem auffallend schönen Rot. Ist mal was anderes. Nicht schlecht. Wieviel muss man für eine Lackierung in der Art ungefähr bezahlen?


----------



## Hupert (10. Mai 2006)

...gibts so ab Werk. Für den Händler deines Vertrauens auch OHNE Schriftzüge...


----------



## pjfa (11. Mai 2006)




----------



## Mutton (11. Mai 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

>




nice pics, nice bike, nice weather, nice landscape.  

it's a dream


----------



## Wuudi (11. Mai 2006)

@pjfa

Yeah, great landscape and weather. It seems to be very warm already in portugal .


----------



## Bayker (11. Mai 2006)

@ pjfa 

beautiful landscape. ridin your bike in portugal must be fantastic. wanna be there  . but in good old germany it is also very nice to ride the bike. and even better if it is a canyon bycicle  

chain right  ride on .......


----------



## Wince (11. Mai 2006)

I want to be there, too. To ride Down  


@FloimSchnee (lustiger Name^^)
   ab nächster Woche nehmen meine Kumpels und ich immer ne Cam mit um 
   auch berichten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (11. Mai 2006)

boa ey, und ich bin noch am arbeiten, während mein Radl zu Hause wartet...
Ich hab so viele Bilder, wo mein Bike allein blöd rumsteht...
Pifa hats ja echt mal traumhaft da.

Off- Topic: sobald ich ein vernünftiges HR Laufrad finde, fliegt die kack-Deore- Nabe hinten raus, eine Katastrophe!


der Sattel von Pifa sieht aus wie Gonzo aus der Muppet Show!


----------



## CES7 (11. Mai 2006)

Deore-Naben sind doch gut. Nur hören sie nach einer gewissen Zeit auf zu klicken.


----------



## tom23" (11. Mai 2006)

Nur, dass ich Sie andauern nachstellen muss..aber jetz mal schluss, ich werd das mal on- topic woanders ansprechen


----------



## krankhank (11. Mai 2006)

Hardtails sind übrigens auch noch unterwegs


----------



## cos75 (11. Mai 2006)

krankhank schrieb:
			
		

> Hardtails sind übrigens auch noch unterwegs


Wo denn unterwegs ? Es steht doch nur in der Gegend rum


----------



## krankhank (11. Mai 2006)

stimmt schon.
mir wirds langsam auch zu blöd das Rad von einer Location zur nächsten zu tragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. Mai 2006)

boah, mit den pedalen im gelände???? neee danke


----------



## BMHans (11. Mai 2006)

@krankhank: geile alte Drescher-Haspel auf dem zweiten Bild!  Wo hast' denn die gefunden?


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Mai 2006)

@pjfa, qué quieres qué te diga. Las fotos, los paisajes, la bici. Todo espectacular . Pero si de gustos hablamos, el sillín me sigue pareciendo de terror. En verdad vale tanto la pena? O mejor dicho, porqué justamente ese sillín?

Saludos,


Christian


PD: Muy bueno el foro de mtb de España que posteaste


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Mai 2006)

el sillin es demasiado feo , pero non me parece incomodo...


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

Ihr könnt auch auf deutsch schreiben, dass ihr den Sattel sch** findet .


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Mai 2006)

grausig triffts eher


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ja beim Festival einige Sattel unterm Hintern gehabt und ich muss sagen der Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar hat mir am besten gefallen. War an jedem Liteville verbaut und auch am Elvox. Der Fizik war auch nicht schlecht aber der ist viel schwerer als der T1.

Mal schaun ob ich vielleicht irgendwann upgrade, nur hibike scheint noch den alten non-kevlar zu haben...


----------



## krankhank (12. Mai 2006)

@BMHans war in der Nähe von nem verlassenen Bauernhof. Da stand noch recht viel so altes Gerät rum


----------



## Didi123 (12. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja beim Festival einige Sattel unterm Hintern gehabt und ich muss sagen der Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar hat mir am besten gefallen. War an jedem Liteville verbaut und auch am Elvox. Der Fizik war auch nicht schlecht aber der ist viel schwerer als der T1.
> 
> Mal schaun ob ich vielleicht irgendwann upgrade, nur hibike scheint noch den alten non-kevlar zu haben...



Sieht bequem aus. Aber wozu das Kevlar?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

Hinten rum.

Zum vergleich, der neue und der alte.

Die dicke Nase ist natürlich Geschmacksache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht bequem aus. Aber wozu das Kevlar?


Zum Schutz vor Beschädigungen.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

So was ähnliches hat der Fizik Gobi auch. Wie gesagt mir hat er gut gefallen. Mal schaun wenn ich wieder zuviel Geld hab .


----------



## RonnyS (12. Mai 2006)

ist nicht so weich...aber hängt ja von jedem seinem Beckenknochen ab.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

Den T1 meinst, dass er nicht weich ist ? Welcher ist dir dann weich genug ?


----------



## Wince (13. Mai 2006)

Hab heute auf dem Trip 6 Canyon's gesehen. Also ich meine, man sieht ja fast nur noch Canyons. Zumindest bei mir in der Gegend. Vllt ist ja sogar einer unter Uns  

Eine Frage, also bevor ich mich selbst dran setze, ich hab das Schaltauge ausgewechselt und jetzt quietscht die Bremscheibe, wie die wieder gerade kriege, dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich die Bremsscheibe auch einmal abgeschraubt habe, aber daran kann es ja nicht liegen. 

Kann jemand hier ne Kettenführung empfeheln, vllt. sogar ne Shift-Guide? Billig sollte sie sein


----------



## Bayker (13. Mai 2006)

hab auf der heutigen tour 4 canyons gesehen. 3 rennräder und en hardtail. wenn ich mich nich irre eins von 2004. die heutige tour war geil. 







weitere bilder von der heutigen tour in galerie


----------



## pjfa (13. Mai 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Pero si de gustos hablamos, el sillÃ­n me sigue pareciendo de terror. En verdad vale tanto la pena? O mejor dicho, porquÃ© justamente ese sillÃ­n?



*Ergonomic*










*design (iF product design award 2006)*
_The STRIKE TRK is a bike saddle with a new geometric concept for improving blood circulation in the genital zone by up to 100%. It was developed on the basis of studies by Urology Professor Breda and his team. The saddle is available in two versions: âLadyâ and âManâ for trekking and city bikes._

*price*
26,90â¬


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Mai 2006)

> price
> 26,90



das ist auch ein argument


----------



## Wince (13. Mai 2006)

Sieht nur gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Ich denke, den Sattel muss man wohl lange einfahren.

@aemkei77: Warst du mit deinem BM schon in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> *price*
> 26,90


Strange, that the Trekking version is as cheap as that, 
whereas the Race version is around 165,-    ...


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

Servus,
gerade ein neues Hinter- Laufrad montiert, läuft klasse.
Novatec- Nabe, 4-fach industriegelagert, Mach-1 - Endurofelge 2.3 Disc, damit das Ding besser läuft und was aushält.
Die Speichen, die drauf waren, waren für mich auch zu dünn.
Was das Ding jetzt wiegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber wenn ihr wollt, knips ich mein Rad mal mit meinem VRO System, das wunderschön beim Einlenken !über! das Oberrohr geht und dem neuen Laufrad.
Wo isn der Tuning- Thread hin??


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> damit das Ding besser läuft


Dass Reibungsunterschiede verschiedener Naben auch nur ansatzweise relevant sind halte ich für pure Einbildung...


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

also, besser im Sinne von: nicht jedesmal 1cm Spiel beseitigen, Konen nachjustieren usw.
Und wenn ich sag , das taugt mir, stimmt das.
Kann dir gerne günstig das alte Laufrad anbieten, das will ich nicht mehr.
Ich hab 107 Kilo (Wow, schon 10 runter, lobt mich), und dem jetzigen Laufrad, dass ich sehr günstig hier in München erstanden hab, traue ich einfach mehr.

Edit:
Außerdem musst du doch den satzfetzen rauspicken, der dir nicht passt.
deore- Konenlager- primitiv
Speichen zu dünn
dauernd gefraggel mit dem Justieren

wartungsarmes, stabiles Laufrad für 76  gesehen, gekauft, wo Problem?


----------



## löösns (13. Mai 2006)

der pifa sattel erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen allerwertesten, wenn er nicht so ganz motiviert ist...

bayker, dein foto in s/w überzeugt mich irgendwie nich so... wieht irgendwie mehr konfus als stylish aus, aber ist geschmacjsache.
übrigens genauso wie die sticker diskussion. mich erinnern gabeln, vor allem wenn sie schwarz sind und keinen sticker drauf haben immer irgendwie an sr suntours. und wer will schon so eine am bike? der häufigste grund, stickers zu entfernen ist der, dass man sich für die marke schämen muss. und das muss ich sicher nicht. und ich will vorallem nicht als so einer angeschaut werden, nur weil ichs schöner find ohne schrift... aber eben, das thema ist ja schon beendet... 
stellt mal wieder bilder! vor allem, wenn jemand ein torque vor mir haben sollte... (ausser thory)


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> wartungsarmes, stabiles Laufrad für 76  gesehen, gekauft, wo Problem?


Eh kein Problem... 
Dass ein stabiles Laufrad für dein Gewicht besser geeignet ist, ist absolut klar.

Dass Deore-Naben bei hohen Kilometerleistungen früher den Geist aufgeben auch. Konuslager an sich sind aber nicht schlecht, sind sie doch beispielsweise robuster gegenüber Schrägbelastungen (die beim Biken ja durchaus auftreten) als Industrielager. 

Und das was ich mir rausgepickt hatte: Reibungsunterschiede selbst sind halt meines Erachtens kein Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

@Flo
ja, denk ich auch, würde mir auch keinen LR- Satz für 400  kaufen, also im Moment nicht.
Du bist ja der angehende Maschinenbauer, das Rad lief ohne Belastung nicht gut, das gleicht sich ja beim Draufhocken oft aus,
außerdem dieses Spiel...eigentlich müsst ich das Ding einschicken, aber mei.
Von Novatec Naben hört man nur Gutes, und die Felge is für mich wohl gut geeignet.
Ich will ja das breite Spektrum meines schönen Drahtesels auskosten, ohne dass mir die Felge wegknickt und ich immer 5 Ersatzspeichen dabei haben muss


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

Was, ich bin angehender Maschinenbauer?  Wie kommst denn darauf?

(oder war's als Scherz gedacht?)


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

Ups, vor Veröffentlichung stand da noch: "wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du ja...",und "ohne Recherche...".
Nun ja, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten, und in alten freds wühlen mag ich nicht, aber irgendwas Technisches war es doch, das du studierst.

Gestern hat mich ein Schäferhund während einer Tour in die Linke Wade gebissen, blödes Vieh...und gefragt hat er mich auch nicht


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Mai 2006)

Ich studiere Betriebswirtschaft u. Informationsmanagement u. habe Elektronik/Informatik-Vorbildung, insofern schon technisch aber leider nur beschränktes Maschinenbauwissen.

Hund: gleich zurückbeißen! 
Im Ernst: bist verletzt? Gestürzt?


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

ne. hat mich während der fahrt geschnappt, ich abgestiegen und fahrrad als schild genutzt.
der hund ist laut aussage des frauchens aus ungarn gerettet, wahrscheinlich ist er dort von einem mtber, der metallica auf dem mp3- player laufen hatte, gequält worden und hat sich stellvertretend an mir gerächt.anleinen hätt sie ihn trotzdem können.
hoffentlich eiterts nicht, hier:





und dass ich nicht 23 bin, sondern auch 23 Zoll fahren könnte , siehst du hier.
wieder mal im stehen, aber wenn mit kumpels unterwegs, dann liefern wir uns immer rennen und keine zeit zu knipsen....
mein rad mit dem richtigen lenker und einer mordmäßigen sattelüberhöhung, trotz 22"


----------



## Hupert (13. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Reibungsunterschiede verschiedener Naben auch nur ansatzweise relevant sind halte ich für pure Einbildung...



nö... das brauchst du nicht nur für pure Einbildung halten sondern kannst du getrost als solche verstehen.


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

is das dein hund, der linus? 
der schaut frech, beißt der auch?


----------



## Hupert (13. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> is das dein hund, der linus?
> der schaut frech, beißt der auch?



Nee, der beißt nur mich zur Begrüßung  Ist aber auch eher mein Patenhund als meiner. Gehört ner guten Freundin von mir, ist mittlerweile ein Jahr alt und ein "wenig" größer als auf den Fotos in der Galerie. Echt Shit was dir passiert ist und  da muß ich als leidenschaftlicher Hundvonderleinelasser doch eindeutig sagen das unberechenbare Tiere sehr wohl an die Strippe gehören. Der Linus ist da anders... und vor allem ein ganz Lieber


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

Das Frauchen hat mich gestern noch besucht. ich bin ja kein Arsch und wegen der netten Geste kommt auch eine Anzeige für mich nicht in Frage.

Aber nach : "sowas macht der normal nie"
"sind sie sicher, dass beppo das war? (sie stand daneben)
und "sie wären besser einfach stehen geblieben"
hatte ich schon kurz lust, sie kurz zu beißen (aber lecker war die nicht...)

und wegen der tetanus- spritzen is mir heute auf dem bike nur noch schwindelig gewesen, und das, wo ich doch diesen unpassenden ranzen abtrainieren will...


----------



## uphillking (13. Mai 2006)

Ich in deinem Fall würde auf jeden Fall die Sache zur Anzeige bringen.

Der Köter macht das bestimmt wieder und das nächste mal ist es vielleicht ein kleines Kind das gebissen wird.

Alle Hunde die einmal jemanden (ohne Bedroht zu werden) gebissen haben gehören eingeschläfert. 
Eins ist sicher: wäre MIR dass passiert würde ich alles dran setzen das Mistvieh für immer ausser Gefecht zu setzen. Basta !

Und jetzt bitte wieder BIKE-BILDER !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

bitteschön..doof, alleine, undynamisch, handy- selbstauslöser


----------



## Bayker (13. Mai 2006)

du fährst mit kopfhörern? würd ich auch gerne machen mir isses aba zu gefährlich


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

von hinten im gelände kommt ganz ganz selten was  und auf der straße kommt der runter!


----------



## Bayker (13. Mai 2006)

aso na denn.


----------



## cos75 (13. Mai 2006)

Gipfel muss schon sein.


----------



## tom23" (13. Mai 2006)

wo isn das?


----------



## Wince (13. Mai 2006)

Da will ich auch hin. 

Was ist das für ne Tragetechnik? Wo liegt das Bike denn da auf?!


----------



## Flok (13. Mai 2006)

so lob ich mir das, schöne artgerechte Haltung fürs Canyon, cos75


----------



## Wince (14. Mai 2006)

Eine Frage, wo steht dieses Berg mit dem Kreuz. Sind das die Alpen?

Auf jeden Fall siehts zum verlieben aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (14. Mai 2006)

@wince: sieht mir nach unterrohr auf rucksack tragetechnik aus...

ist echt schön da, ja, sag uns wos ist...!


----------



## cos75 (14. Mai 2006)

Ja das Unterrohr liegt auf dem Rucksack auf.

Der Berg ist in der Nähe vom Walchensee (Alpen). Um zum Gipfelkreuz zu gelangen muss man allerdings das Bike 400hm bergauf tragen.


----------



## RonnyS (14. Mai 2006)

gute Leistung cos75


----------



## RonnyS (14. Mai 2006)

gute Besserung TOM...laß Dir aber am Montag eine
Tetanus Spritze geben (wenn Deine Impfung sehr alt sein sollte)....Bild vom Ammersee war gut.


----------



## thto (14. Mai 2006)

so geh jetzt biken  tschö


----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> gute Besserung TOM...laß Dir aber am Montag eine
> Tetanus Spritze geben (wenn Deine Impfung sehr alt sein sollte)....Bild vom Ammersee war gut.



dankeschön, aber natürlich



			
				Tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> und wegen der tetanus- spritzen is mir heute auf dem bike nur noch schwindelig gewesen, und das, wo ich doch diesen unpassenden ranzen abtrainieren will...



War das das Erste, was ich getan hab. Notarzt darf Frauchen zahlen bzw. des Hundes Haftpflicht, des blöden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (14. Mai 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Hunde die einmal jemanden (ohne Bedroht zu werden) gebissen haben gehören eingeschläfert.
> Eins ist sicher: wäre MIR dass passiert würde ich alles dran setzen das Mistvieh für immer ausser Gefecht zu setzen. Basta !



Pass bloß auf, dass dir nicht mal jemand mit so einer "Schwarz-Weis-Meinung" gegenüber steht, denn der würde dich für dein chauvinistisches Basta-Gelaber vielleicht gleich in die Klapse stecken. Dieser Typ denkt sicher auch in deinen dilettantischen Kategorien. Frei nach dem Motto, einmal Scheiß erzählt, gleich defizitär und gesellschaftsnonkonform. 

Es lebe die Differenzierung, nur schlimm, wenn man sie nur für sich zulässt...

Natürlich habe ich auch kein Verständnis für Hundeattacken jeglicher Art. Aber ich sträube mich gegen Generalisierungen mit Absolutheitsanspruch.

Aber gut. Lasst uns Bilder sehen...und dem Thema dieser Kategorie gerecht werden


----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

Also, ich hab jeztzt bestimmt auch nen Hau weg mit Hunden, gestern weiträumig einen großen Hund umfahren, aber solche Pauschalaussagen ..nun ja.

bei dem Bächlein muss ich jedesmal runter vom Rad , aber eines Tages.....


----------



## Mutton (14. Mai 2006)

@tom23"

Am besten du nimmst links den Baum als Ausgangspunkt und machst von diesem einen ordentlichen Satz auf die andere Seite 

Aber vergiss nicht die Kamera 

Nur Spaß


----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

wenn das eine anspielung auf meine "spektakulären" bilder ist....
dann kann ich dir nur zustimmen, nix los da.
ich bin zwar ein bisserl bescheuert, aber nicht jung und bescheuert,
also arbeite ich erstmal an normalen drops & stuff, bevor ich mein rad an so ner kante zerbrösel...
wobei der baum als kicker schon ganz geil wäre, oder??


----------



## xysiu33 (14. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Um zum Gipfelkreuz zu gelangen muss man allerdings das Bike 400hm bergauf tragen.



Hi, und was passiert nach dem Gipfelsturm ?  doch nicht 400hm heruntertragen, oder ?


----------



## Mutton (14. Mai 2006)

@tom23"

Der Baum bietet sich gerade zu an für eine Überquerungshilfe. Zumindest sieht er auf dem Photo prädestiniert dafür aus. 
Ich würde aber bei meinen Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten auch eher noch lange üben, bevor ich dort mein Fahrrad eventuell zerlege. 

Ich meinte mit der Kamera, dass es sicher ein nettes Filmchen/Photo abgeben würde, wenn du diese Stelle meisterst.  Das "Nur Spaß" war dafür da, dass du in diesen Post nichts Negatives interpretierst.
Vielleicht sehen wir bald ein Aktionsphoto von dir an dieser Stelle!?!


----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

blub bli blub. heute den ersten kopstabolter mit meinem ES7 gemacht. natürlich sofort erst nachem bike geschaut. aba diese sattelüberhöhung hat mir den rest gegeben, denn es war nur ein kleiner baumstummel den ich übersehen habe auf ner abfahrt mit 31% gefälle. war sehr lustich. das knie, den linken ellbogen und a kleene schramme im oberarm. alles nicht der rede wert. DAS ES 7 ROCKT !!!!!!!!!!
da wär meine neue helmkamera wech gewesen. zum glück is die noch nich da. .









war ne sehr schöne tour heute. hab noch etliche fast unberührte trails gefunden.!!!


----------



## cos75 (14. Mai 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, und was passiert nach dem Gipfelsturm ?  doch nicht 400hm heruntertragen, oder ?


Selbstverständlich nicht


----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @tom23"
> 
> Der Baum bietet sich gerade zu an für eine Überquerungshilfe. Zumindest sieht er auf dem Photo prädestiniert dafür aus.
> Ich würde aber bei meinen Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten auch eher noch lange üben, bevor ich dort mein Fahrrad eventuell zerlege.
> ...



du meinst , wie ich das rad über das bächlein werfe?  

ich glaube eher, dass ich üben werde, das runter, durch und hoch zu fahren.
Bin ein eher schweres kaliber und das rad ist trotz breitem einsatzbereich nicht mega- stabil. bei meinem letzten treppensturz (schön vornüber weil zögerlich) bin ich mitten im abflug aus den klickies und alles, woran ich denken konnte, waren gezeigte dellen in canyon- rahmen, 110 kilo mit zwei handgelenken abgefangen...auauaua


----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

aba du siehst ganich nach 110 Kg. aus :-D. respekt. wo versteckstn den ganzen winterspeck????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

1,98 m, winterwampe und breite schultern, bist schnell bei dem gewicht.
aber die pfunde gehen derzeit massivst in die oberschenkel.
schönes gefühl.

trotzdem schön, wie lieb hier alle sind


----------



## Mutton (14. Mai 2006)

@tom23"

Das sind natürlich Erfahrungen, die gewagte Manöver, wie einen Satz über den Bach, in weite Ferne rücken lassen. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Aber hey. Die Zeit heilt ja bekanntlich alle Wunden und eines Tages ..., ja eines Tages... 
Wünsch dir schon jetzt viel Erfolg bei der ersten gewagten Überquerung, egal in welcher Art


----------



## uphillking (14. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Pass bloß auf, dass dir nicht mal jemand mit so einer "Schwarz-Weis-Meinung" gegenüber steht, denn der würde dich für dein chauvinistisches Basta-Gelaber vielleicht gleich in die Klapse stecken. Dieser Typ denkt sicher auch in deinen dilettantischen Kategorien. Frei nach dem Motto, einmal Scheiß erzählt, gleich defizitär und gesellschaftsnonkonform.
> 
> Es lebe die Differenzierung, nur schlimm, wenn man sie nur für sich zulässt...
> 
> Natürlich habe ich auch kein Verständnis für Hundeattacken jeglicher Art. Aber ich sträube mich gegen Generalisierungen mit Absolutheitsanspruch.



Sorry, aber bei solchen Beiss-Geschichten geht bei mir immer "der Gaul durch". 

Trotzdem: das Gesetz ist wohl auf meiner Seite. Hund gehören im Wald und Flur angeleint. 
Es gibt doch überall diese Hundevereine. Dort können sie machen was sie wollen.

Bei Biss-Attacken:
Selbst wenn der Hund ungeschoren (!) davon kommen sollte, dem Halter gehört ordentlich eine Verbrezelt. Ne saftige Geldstrafe im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich halte ich jedenfalls für angemessen. 
Im Wiederholungsfall Entzug der Hunde-Halter-Erlaubnis und Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung. Vorbestraft. 
Nochmal BASTA . Das sollte Abschrecken.

Ich selbst hatte bisher bei kritischen Begegnungen mit Hunden immer Glück. Entweder haben sie daneben geschnappt oder ich war einfach zu schnell 

Gruß, 
the King,
zukünftiger Canyon-Fahrer


----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

hmmn. joa da kommt dann schon so einiges zusammen, wa? 

bin 1,94 und wieg knappe 74 kg. zur zeit in top form. meine oberschenkel passen in kaum noch eh hose . die hose, die ich mir vorm winter gekauft habe is mir umme beine zu eng. habe auch übern winter streng trainiert, da mein bike ja kaputt war. jeden 2. tag 2 stundejn joggen und ergometertraining. und jeden abend 15 liegestütze. 



das bringt schon was. vorallem hab ich mich erst erschrocken als ich innen spiegel geguckt habe. ( POSITIV ).  da hat sich schon derbe was getan was muskeln und muskelgruppen angeht. schön schön. da sieht man was kontinuirliches training bringt !!! ich spür auch im vergleich zu vor 5 bis 6 monaten deutlich mehr power inne pedalen.


----------



## Mutton (14. Mai 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber bei solchen Beiss-Geschichten geht bei mir immer "der Gaul durch".
> 
> Trotzdem: das Gesetz ist wohl auf meiner Seite. Hund gehören im Wald und Flur angeleint.
> Es gibt doch überall diese Hundevereine. Dort können sie machen was sie wollen.
> ...



Das halte ich doch schon für differenzierter Denn wenn man bei den Hundehaltern ansetzt, packt man das Übel schon eher bei der Wurzel. Grundlos beißen die wenigsten Tiere. Dass natürlich bei aggressiven Hunden das Einschläfern unumgänglich werden kann, ist auch klar. 

Nun gut, kehren wir zu den Bildern zurück


----------



## krankhank (14. Mai 2006)

Gleich mit Geldstrafen über diverse Euros um sich zu werfen, finde ich zu übertrieben.
Vermutlich würd der Hund von mir erstmal nen saftigen Tritt kassieren, aber gleich aufs Herrchen losgehen - ich weiß nich...

attom23: willst du mir verraten, wo der bach ist??


----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

ich trainiere derzeit mit gewichten, meine betrachtungsweise.
wenn ich dir so in dein foto- gesicht schau, bist ja noch ein ganz junger, oder?
mein tip: bleib fleißig und immer am ball, ab einem bestimmten alter ist die scheisss wampe sehr hartnäckig.

zu meinen handball- zeiten hatte ich sehnige 80 kilo und wollte immer mehr masse, und jetzt sollen 15 kilo runter...

und drei sätze á 15 Stütze solltest du doch auch schaffen, locker vom hocker.
ich zieh mich jetzt mal ein bisserl zurück, hab eh schon eine diskussion geschaffen, die hier nicht rein gehört, hatte halt keinen bock deswegen einen thread aufzumachen, und langsam wissen alle, wie mein rad im stehen aussieht....

wenn dem herrn Ronny S sein Arm wieder heile ist, gehen wir eh mal bisserl den schöngeisinger wald rocken, wa?


----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

hab schicke harte schuhe an. wenn dan hund kommt kricht der ein aufe schnauze. ohne zu zögern  aber nur wenn er beißen will, um unsere bürokratenfraktion hier zu beruhigen  hunde, tsssssssssssssss


----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> ich trainiere derzeit mit gewichten, meine betrachtungsweise.
> wenn ich dir so in dein foto- gesicht schau, bist ja noch ein ganz junger, oder?
> mein tip: bleib fleißig und immer am ball, ab einem bestimmten alter ist die scheisss wampe sehr hartnäckig.
> 
> ...



jau am ball bleibenw erd ich schon. hab sport LK und da muss ich fit bleiben. außerdem kommts bei den frauen gut an wenn man en schön durchtrainierten ober udn unterkörper hat. . grade jetzt wo die freiabd saison wieder losgeht. 

bin junge 17  aba manche / viele schätzen  mich auf über 20. wenn sie mich live sehen. hat auch seine vorteile. 



BILDER !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (14. Mai 2006)

krankhank schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich mit Geldstrafen über diverse Euros um sich zu werfen, finde ich zu übertrieben.
> Vermutlich würd der Hund von mir erstmal nen saftigen Tritt kassieren, aber gleich aufs Herrchen losgehen - ich weiß nich...
> 
> attom23: willst du mir verraten, wo der bach ist??




der bach liegt am ammersee, zwischen breitbrunn und herrsching.

das ist so meine strecke, wenn ich nicht so richtig lust auf berge hab.
sind ein paar ganz nette wurzeltrails, nichts überragendes.
aber ein paar ganz knifflige technische passagen, wenn man will.
ich biege am wörthsee bei oberndorf in den wald ab, rüber an den ammersee und unten lang.


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

@cos75
hast du am wochenende einen biker mit canyon RC7 gestroffen ?

TT


----------



## cos75 (15. Mai 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @cos75
> hast du am wochenende einen biker mit canyon RC7 gestroffen ?
> 
> TT


Ja mit einem 2005er RC, aber woher weißt jetzt du das ?


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

mit ihm telefoniere ich gerade , ist ein freund aus münchen


----------



## cos75 (15. Mai 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> mit ihm telefoniere ich gerade , ist ein freund aus münchen


Hier kennt aber auch jeder jeden


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

tja die welt des IBC ist anscheinend echt klein, die zahl der canyons in meinem freundes und bekanntenkreis steigt echt rapide hammer !
1RC 1XC 1ES 2HT 1Rennrad, ihr habts ja richtig krachen lassen HUT AB !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in60 (15. Mai 2006)

hat denn hier niemand ein paar Bilder von einem XC 5 '06??  

Weit und breit keine Bilder zu sehn   

Würd mich sehr freuen wenn jemand ein paar bilder posten könnte  

~in60


----------



## Didi123 (15. Mai 2006)

in60 schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn hier niemand ein paar Bilder von einem XC 5 '06??
> 
> Weit und breit keine Bilder zu sehn
> 
> ...



Meine Freundin hat eins, es gibt aber keine Bilder. 
Sieht aber fast genauso aus, wie auf der Canyon HP... 

(Sorry, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen...!)

Didi


----------



## braintrust (15. Mai 2006)

@in60
da musste mal nen paar seiten zurück..so um jan/feb, da gibs xc5 pics


----------



## solberg (15. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Unterrohr liegt auf dem Rucksack auf.
> 
> Der Berg ist in der Nähe vom Walchensee (Alpen). Um zum Gipfelkreuz zu gelangen muss man allerdings das Bike 400hm bergauf tragen.



lohnt es sich hochzutragen. ausser der aussicht wegen?


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Mai 2006)

endlich hat mein kumpel was passendes:


----------



## pfohlenrolle (15. Mai 2006)

Des Ghost sieht echt derbe gut aus...

Da können die "schlichten" Canyons nicht mithalten...


----------



## RonnyS (15. Mai 2006)

Tom...bin wieder im Training...war am Samstag mal in Richtung "Maisinger Schlucht" etc. unterwegs ...einschl.
Regen (natürlich nur im Andechser Gebiet) und am nächsten Wochenende 2 Tage Fahrtechnik-Training


----------



## RonnyS (15. Mai 2006)

tom 25.5. oder 27.5. wäre o.k. - habe "Bike-Träger" auf dem Auto (Canyon-Rohr-Weiche-Befestigung) - entweder
"leichte" Bergtour (nicht cos75-hart mit 400Hm Tragepassagen) - oder "Schöngeisinger Wald" (ich kann die
Keltenschanzen nicht mehr sehen) incl. Amperleiten und 
Biburg (Biergarten).


----------



## tom23" (15. Mai 2006)

jep, hab deine pm erhalten, ich bin heute nach der arbeit mit meinem dad endlich mal fettverbrennungpuls gefahren...
ich wollte grad schon wieder so ein fahrradrumstehbild hochladen, aber die werden immer öder, also poste ich ohne foto, sorry


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Mai 2006)

grml. irg wie bin ich zu blöd^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (15. Mai 2006)

lecker  irgendwie sehen deine beine komisch aus, oder liegt das an der kameraposition?!?


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Mai 2006)

hmm kommt drauf an was du meinst mit komisch. sicher ein wenig verzerrt durch die schräglage und das licht


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> grml. irg wie bin ich zu blöd^^


Ahhh, deswegen die Frage nach Knieschützern... 

Naja, mir gings nicht viel anders, als ich mein ES neu hatte... 
...eine von zahlreichen Verletzungen, kurz nach dem Kauf. (in diesem Fall: Pedalpins ins Schienbein rein. Zwei Tage darauf nochmal...  )


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Mai 2006)

ja deswegen protektoren. und zwar schnell. die große links is noch nich ma ne woche alt und jetzt schon wieder was neues (pedal abgerutscht und zack hat mans im bein)

edit: die arme wollt ihr gar nicht sehen^^


----------



## rhön-canyon (15. Mai 2006)

hallo,
es ist so schön in der rhön,
dass ich jetzt einfach mal ein paar bilder hier reinstellen muss.

keine engen trails, weil da bin ich zu faul zum absteigen/fotografieren, und 

keine actionbilder, weil kein schwein mit mir biken will, aber mit nem xc 6 

aus 2005, das endlich eine ganze bike-saison unterwegs sein kann, weil es 

nicht erst im august gekommen ist.

ach ja: sram ist einfach das i-tüpfelchen, und die neuen nobby nics!


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

@rhön-canyon 

Schönes Radl.   Aber muss denn die Klingel sein?!?


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Ihr wolltet ja Actionfotos. Bittsche:





Ok, es sieht leider nicht so spektakulär aus, aussserdem hab ich den Lenker zuwenig hochgerissen bzw. den Absprung einwenig verpasst .


Auch Mirja rockt mit ihrem Hardtail über die Wurzeln:






Jetzt mit dem neuen WXC-Fully werden wir es ganz wild krachen lassen  .

Wer mich kennt weiß, dass es natürlich in meinem Blog dazu noch 27 weitere Action- und Panoramafotos und alle Informationen zur Tour gibt... See ya on the blog...


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Mai 2006)

Hey Wuudi,

Du könntest doch seitlich schön rausziehen u. auf`n Weg droppen.  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Grmpf, bin noch beim mich-an-höhere-drops-herantasten.

Im Moment knatter ich lieber über solche Passagen drüber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (16. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @rhön-canyon
> 
> Schönes Radl.   Aber muss denn die Klingel sein?!?




gibts bei euch nicht die nordic-walkerinnen-irgendwo-auf-der waldautobahn-plage?


----------



## M!ke (16. Mai 2006)

Doch, die gibt es! Und meist treten sie in Gruppen > 10 auf. Die brauchen dann auch den ganzen Weg...  

Ach ja...um den Zweck einer Galerie zu erfüllen:


----------



## Didi123 (16. Mai 2006)

Klingel ist wichtig um nervige Fussgänger zu verscheuchen!  
Hab' meine aber um 90° nach hinten gedreht, damit das Teil nicht wie ein kleiner Schnellkochtopf auf dem Lenker thront... Sieht dann ein wenig dezenter aus und mit dem Daumen kommt man genauso gut ran!

Didi


----------



## xysiu33 (16. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Grmpf, bin noch beim mich-an-höhere-drops-herantasten.
> 
> Im Moment knatter ich lieber über solche Passagen drüber:



Richtig lecker - habe ich in meinem Gebiet auch genug davon - macht echt Spaß. Das Beste dabei war der Umstieg von meinem XC-Giant auf das Canyon und der RIESIGE Unterschied bei "Überquerung" solcher Passagen - da dreht man gerne um und kommt 3 x wieder und wieder und wieder drüber. Einfach riesig !  

Wuudi: sach mal - macht dir das Biken oder das Fotographieren mehr Spaß ?   Ich bin auch ein "Photo-Geschädigter" aber ich habe echt keine große Lust jedes mal anzuhalten und zu knipsen. OK - vielleicht liegt das an meiner für unterwegs relativ unhandlicher Kamera ( G2 ) - wenn ich mir irgendwann was kleineres gönne ( Ixus 55 z. B. ) dann sieht es wieder anders aus. Persönlich fliege ich lieber über die Trails statt anzuhalten und zu knipsen. Trotzdem: viel Spaß damit - deine Bilder gucken wir immer gern hier


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Mai 2006)

Habe ich auch mit der Klingel so gemacht. Sieht man so beinahe nicht.

@wuudi, solche Wurzel rechtfertigen das ES. Ich würde mit mein XC nicht aus Spaß da rüber fahren.


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Mai 2006)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Naja, das war eine kleine Passage wo ich meine Freundin aussen rum geschickt habe, aber mit dem neuen Fully scheuch ich sie da drüber, ganz gewiss .

Und @xysiu33:
Bei unserer letzten Transalp hatte ich ne kleine Knipse von meinem Bruder mit, aber immer Rucksack ablegen etc. suckte doch sehr deshalb haben wir wenig Fotos gemacht. Ich hab jetzt einen kleinen Deuter-Bag der vorne am Träger montiert ist. Und in manchen Verschnaufspausen bzw. warten-auf-mirja-pausen mach ich dann eben 1 oder 2 Fotos. Aber denkt nicht, dass das immer die geilsten Passagen sind. Bei denen heiz ich meist drüber und knips sie nicht .


----------



## rhön-canyon (16. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wolltet ja Actionfotos. Bittsche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sieht furchteinflößend aus für einen wie mich, der sich mit nicht mal 1000 kilometern auf dem buckel das schlüsselbein gebrochen hat und seitdem so vorsichtig fährt, dass es schon wieder gefährlich ist.

sagt mal, mit welchem tempo kann man den mittelschweren wurzeltrail angehen, so als anhaltspunkt.
gegen das zweite wurzelbild (weiter unten, zweite wuudi-mail) ist ja der herr-der-ringe-wald ein harmloses idyll!


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Och Mensch jetz komm mir doch nicht so. So lange die Wurzeln trocken sind ist das ja ein Klacks. Wenn du meinen Blog gelesen hast, das sind beides Fotos vom einfachen Teil des Weges .

Weiter unten wo's schwieriger und technischer wurde hatte ich nicht mehr die Zeit/Lust zu fotografieren. Beim 2. Foto bin ich gerade mit Freude drübergefahren und hab dann angehalten, mich umgedreht und das gerade eben erlebte geknipst.

Und Tempo k.a. - Wer hat Zeit auf dem Tacho zu gucken ? Da kannst du langsam drüber fahren oder auch mit 20 und mehr Sachen drüber brettern...


----------



## Boombe (16. Mai 2006)

fahrt ihr solche sachen einklich mit klicks runter?


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Ich schon, hab ja "nur" ein DX Pedal ohne Madenschrauben...


----------



## patsch03 (16. Mai 2006)

wer angibt hat mehr vom leben und is im übrigen umsonst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2006)

Echt sehr schöne Wurzeln, auch wenn ich Christian nicht ganz verstehe das er da mit nem XC Fully nicht drüber fahren würde. Das hat immerhin auch 100/115mm. So schöne Wurzeln gibts hier leider keine


----------



## xysiu33 (16. Mai 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr solche sachen einklich mit klicks runter?



Mittlerweile fahre ich so gut wie alles eingeklickt  es war aber nicht immer so.

Nur wenn es nass ist ( derbe Wurzeltrails ) und das Gelände mir noch nicht bekannt ist, dann klicke ich mich schon aus  keine Frage. Mit der Zeit denkt man an schwierigen Stellen immer seltener was mache ich wenn ich mich eingeklickt auf die Nase lege. Man merkt es mit der Zeit, dass man ausgeklickt schneller vom Klick-Pedal rutschen kann  und das ist auch nicht gerade ungefährlich. Hier muss man eine goldene Mitte finden und die Verstellschraube so einstellen, dass man sich nicht erst mit größter Gewalt ausklicken kann dafür aber auch nicht bei jedem Wurzel-Hopser aus den Pedalen kommt. Mit der Zeit lernt man (fast) alles. Schade nur, dass ab einem gewissen Alter immer mehr Skepsis & Respekt ( andere nennen das Angst ) mitfährt.

Ohne Klickpedale würde ich aber nie wieder fahren  habe ich übrigens nicht lange auf diesen Technikwunder verzichtet. Was aber wichtig ist: gute Pedale kaufen und auch gute Schuhe  am besten keine Weichen ( habe ich zuerst mit Shimano versucht  jetzt bin ich super glücklich über meine harten Lake MX 165  kann ich nur empfehlen ).

Viel Spaß also.


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Mai 2006)

> Echt sehr schöne Wurzeln, auch wenn ich Christian nicht ganz verstehe das er da mit nem XC Fully nicht drüber fahren würde. Das hat immerhin auch 100/115mm. So schöne Wurzeln gibts hier leider keine



Mit den zwei ersten Pasagen hätte ich ja auch kein Problem . Doch bei dieser hier:







das wäre mir schon einer Ruttelpartie bei der das Bike zu sehr gebremst würde. Ich habe es lieber, dass es fliesst.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2006)

Musst du nur den besten Weg suchen . Natürlich darf man in so einer Situation nicht nur geradeausfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (16. Mai 2006)

Mit den richtigen Reifen und genug Federweg, aber das ist ja kein KÖnnen


----------



## xysiu33 (16. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du nur den besten Weg suchen . Natürlich darf man in so einer Situation nicht nur geradeausfahren .



warum nicht ?  wenn du genug speed hast kannst du drüberbrettern  

sonst schön technisch langsamer drüberfahren und den besten Weg suchen

......shit: ich muss mich überwinden und paar Pics von meinem Haustrail knipsen - da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Michweb (16. Mai 2006)

Damit hier auch nochmal ein "leicht" bezahlbares Hardtail drin ist:

Bis auf die Gabel bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden.
Pedale kommen noch andre drann.

Gruß Micha

Edit: Klappt grad net kommt gleich!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2006)

Die Quali liegt daran das es ein Schnappschuss aus einem kurzen Video ist (so muss man das halt machen wenn man alleine unterwegs ist).
Ja auch ein XC kann ein wenig hüpfen


----------



## Michweb (16. Mai 2006)

Naja auch ne sehr bescheidene Quali,


----------



## cos75 (16. Mai 2006)

CrazyRacer: Bitte nen Helm kaufen


----------



## Sebg (16. Mai 2006)

Servus, 
@michweb: seit wann hast du den dein Canyon Iowa und wann hast du bestellt?

Hab ca 20.März ein Iowa und ein BigBear bestellt, beide VMT 19KW und noch keine Antwort - Keine Fahrräder.

Deswegen auch noch keine Fotos... 

Gruß Seb


----------



## Michweb (16. Mai 2006)

@Sebg :
Puhh, ertsmal überlegen...
Bestellt hab ich mitte März und es sollte in der Woche nach Ostern kommen.
War aber schon ende März - Anfang April da.
Ging auf jeden fall sehr flott.

Gruß Micha


Edit: Hab genau 16 März bestellt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2006)

Ich habe einen Helm


 
(bitte nicht haun weils kein Canyon ist, geht um den Helm)
Warum ich ihn heute nicht anhatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2006)

Na also esgeht doch mit Helm.
Ich bin da auch sehr empfindlich.
Mich hat der Helm vor 2 Jahren vor schwersten Kopfverletzungen bewahrt.
Salto auf groben Schotter mit Landung auf Kopf und Schulter.
Der Helm ar Schrott. Der Kopf hatte nur Prellungen vom Helm aber die Schulter war hin- 6 Wochen Rucksackverband.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pjfa (17. Mai 2006)

Euro Bikes
Cube, KTM and Canyon


----------



## Wuudi (17. Mai 2006)

Mirja's WXC8 - Grösse XS:









...mehr Fotos wie immer in meinem Mountainbike Blog.


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Mai 2006)

Würde Canyon bei den Lady-Bikes mal innovativer mit den Farben umgehen, dann würde meine Frau sicher auch ein Canyon fahren. Aber für diese langweiligen Einheitsfarben kann Sie sich leider überhaupt nicht begeistern.

Schönes Bike!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Didi123 (17. Mai 2006)

Bei (fast) allen XCs sowie dem WXC3 ist der Nobby Nic montiert, wieso dann nicht auch bei den WXCs 7+8 (Racing Ralph)?
Das Einsatzgebiet der Räder ist doch ziemlich gleich, nur werden sie von Frauen gefahren. 
Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Wuudi (17. Mai 2006)

Leicht ?

Naja, NN vorne und RR hinten soll ja sehr gut funktionieren. Wird bei Cube teilweise so montiert, deshalb haben wir einen NN2.25 gekauft, der kam vorne rauf wie man sieht und der andere RR wird als Reserve fÃ¼r hinten behalten.

P.S. Irgendwo mussten auch ein paar Cent gespaart werden, denn im Vergleich zum XC7 hat das WXC8 einen VRO und einen Carbon-Lenker. Da mussten dann wohl ein paar â¬ bei Kurbel und Reifen (+Kassette) gespart werden. Trotzdem find ich hat das WXC8 noch das bessere P/L-VerhÃ¤ltniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (17. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingel ist wichtig um nervige Fussgänger zu verscheuchen!
> Hab' meine aber um 90° nach hinten gedreht, damit das Teil nicht wie ein kleiner Schnellkochtopf auf dem Lenker thront... Sieht dann ein wenig dezenter aus und mit dem Daumen kommt man genauso gut ran!
> 
> Didi



dass eine klingel einm rad so verunzieren kann!! jetzt, wo ich mit anderen augen auf meinen lenker gucke, finde ich die klingel plötzlich auch völlig deplatziert und irgendwie unmännlich.
aber die 90 grad-drehung klappt nich, weil der sram-trigger-schalter, spez. großer daumenhebel, schon den platz belegt.
vielleicht erfinden sie bei camelback nenn trinkschlauch mit trillerpfeifen-funktion.


----------



## Didi123 (17. Mai 2006)

rhön-canyon schrieb:
			
		

> dass eine klingel einm rad so verunzieren kann!! jetzt, wo ich mit anderen augen auf meinen lenker gucke, finde ich die klingel plötzlich auch völlig deplatziert und irgendwie unmännlich.
> aber die 90 grad-drehung klappt nich, weil der sram-trigger-schalter, spez. großer daumenhebel, schon den platz belegt.
> vielleicht erfinden sie bei camelback nenn trinkschlauch mit trillerpfeifen-funktion.



Gibt (für Rennräder?) auch eine Klingel, die unter dem Vorbau zwischen den Spacern geklemmt wird. Die Klingel sitzt dann unter dem Vorbau und ist kaum zu sehen. Man kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch schlecht ran...


----------



## Tom33 (17. Mai 2006)

Ein kräftiges Voooorsicht oder Aaaaachtung hat bisher immer genügt


----------



## Sisu (17. Mai 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr solche sachen einklich mit klicks runter?



ja  , und zwar lieber eingeklickt als nicht!
Ist bei mir allerdings so eingestellt, daß ich relativ leicht wieder rauskäme...im Falle eines Falles! 
Sobald ich nicht eingeklickt bin fühle ich mich viel unsicherer....hätte ich vor einem Jahr auch noch nicht gedacht 
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der man solche Wurzeln nimmt spielt wirklich keine grosse Rolle, hängt davon ab, was man sich zutraut!
Letztes Jahr waren mir Wurzeln noch ziemlich unangenehm....hätte fast mal nen Salto über den Lenker gemacht....aber mit der Zeit u.Übung geht´s immer besser und schneller 

Schöne Fotos!

Gruß 
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt (für Rennräder?) auch eine Klingel, die unter dem Vorbau zwischen den Spacern geklemmt wird. Die Klingel sitzt dann unter dem Vorbau und ist kaum zu sehen. Man kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch schlecht ran...


Das Ding ist ja witzig -- weißt du, wie die heißt/wo man sie kaufen kann?

EDIT: da ist sie ja...


----------



## Åred (17. Mai 2006)

rhön-canyon schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht erfinden sie bei camelback nenn trinkschlauch mit trillerpfeifen-funktion.



Gibt es: Der »Dogfish«-Trinkrucksack von The North Face hat eine kleine Pfeife am Brustverschluss! 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=nf_34503&k_id=0307&hot=0

Grüße

PS: Vielleicht ist es etwas schwierig, bei voller Fahrt da reinzupusten *


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. Mai 2006)

:kotz: 





			
				Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde Canyon bei den Lady-Bikes mal innovativer mit den Farben umgehen, dann würde meine Frau sicher auch ein Canyon fahren. Aber für diese langweiligen Einheitsfarben kann Sie sich leider überhaupt nicht begeistern.




Absolut meine Meinung (und vorallem die meiner Freundin).

Meine Freundin würde sich auch echt gerne ein Canyon kaufen. Aber nicht in der Optik. Langweilig, fad etc...

Und meine Freundin steht wie viele andere Frauen auch auf etwas Farbe.

Die Scott "Contessa"-Modelle, ne Serie von Scott für Frauen, sehen nicht schlecht aus. Nur die Austattung bei den günstigen Modellen ist halt zum :kotz:

Hier ein Bild vom Contessa 1.0:
http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=7496

Hoffe jemand von Canyon liest das hier und gibt des mal an die Produktentwicklungs-Leitung weiter...


----------



## pjfa (17. Mai 2006)

1000kms mit XC7


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Mai 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> 
> 
> Absolut meine Meinung (und vorallem die meiner Freundin).
> ...



Canyon sollte sich da mal ein Beispiel an Simplon nehmen. Super Farbauswahl bei den Bikes.

Oli


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Simplon ? Ich find die beiden Elvox Farben zum kotz.. 
Und lustigerweise war das Simplon Lexx in RH 40 beim Bike-Festival schwarz. Sehr Lady-Like .

Aber stimmt schon, früher waren die Canyon's farbiger. Aber ich hab meiner Freundin schon erklärt, lieber ein eloxiertes schwarzes Bike als ein mit Nasslack bepinseltes Scott.....

Sieht man gut an ihrem alten WXC1. Zwar farbenfroh aber voll Lackschäden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (18. Mai 2006)

@pjfa, respect! 1000km in only, what? 3 months aprox.?  Great!

How do you feel de Nobby Nics? In the spanish forum wer some riders, which were not happy with them in rocky-spattered underground.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hab erst 700km , aber dafür 20.000hm und das in 2 Monate +1er Wochen...


----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

erst 700 km? 

da habe ich in einer "schulwoche" die hälfte hintermir gehabt. bzw an 2 wochenenden 

hab mein ES7 jetzt versandbereit verpackt und am montag gehts zurück nach canyon. 

die sollen die gabel bzw das steuerrohr checken weils da fürchterlich knackt beim bremsen.  



ride on


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> erst 700 km?



Wie ich schon öfter sagte, wir hier haben richtige Berge ! Das ist Mountainbiking und nicht 100km in der Ebene schrubben.....

Wir machen durchschnittlich 40-45hm pro Kilometer. Wären dann für dich knapp 30.000hm in 2 Wochenenden. Na dann Viel Spaß  !

Edit: Achso die Hälfte nur, na dann bleiben immer noch 7.500hm pro Wochenende. Und das schön immer konstant...


----------



## pjfa (18. Mai 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa, respect! 1000km in only, what? 3 months aprox.?  Great!
> How do you feel de Nobby Nics? In the spanish forum wer some riders, which were not happy with them in rocky-spattered underground.



1000kms since 5 Mars  
For me, the Nobby´s are good for my rides.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon öfter sagte, wir hier haben richtige Berge ! Das ist Mountainbiking und nicht 100km in der Ebene schrubben.....


Hehe, wir auch...  





(etwa 4km von mir daheim entfernt  )


Da wohne ich etwa 500m davor...


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Ach so ein richtiger Berg-Boy, kein Stadtler ? 

Wohnst dann in klein Ischl bei der Uschi..ähm nö, wie ging das gleich in dem dummen alten Film  ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so ein richtiger Berg-Boy, kein Stadtler ?
> 
> Wohnst dann in klein Ischl bei der Uschi..ähm nö, wie ging das gleich in dem dummen alten Film  ?


Naja, so halb/halb --> wohne jetzt überwiegend in Salzburg (Stadt) wg. Studium. Aber auch um Salzburg gibt's ja jede Menge Berge.
Uschi? Wüsste jetzt nicht, wen du meinst... 
Die Katharina gäbe es...  (Katharina Schratt, Freundin vom letzten Kaiser)


----------



## Tom_Leo (18. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so halb/halb --> wohne jetzt überwiegend in Salzburg (Stadt) wg. Studium. Aber auch um Salzburg gibt's ja jede Menge Berge



Hallo FloImSchnee,

von wo ist denn die Aufnahme die mit "Berge" verlinkt ist? Sieht ganz gut aus - da könnte ich auch mal mein ES8 raufhiefen...  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Hab's gfunden: "Feuer, Eis und Dosenbier" http://www.moviemaster.de/archiv/film/film_659.htm

Und es geht um Isch*g*l und Klein-Isch*g*l


----------



## Christian_74 (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon öfter sagte, wir hier haben richtige Berge ! Das ist Mountainbiking und nicht 100km in der Ebene schrubben



Was heißt hier "in der Ebene schrubben"? In der Ebene ist jedes km/std in Schweiß gebadet! Da muß man für jeden Meter sich blöd treten und man kann es nicht lässig rollen lassen.  

Wir Flachländer erfordern Respekt!


----------



## aemkei77 (18. Mai 2006)

> In der Ebene ist jedes km/std in Schweiß gebadet!



dann müsst ihr flachlandtiroler eben die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit angeben ... ab 25 gibts auch respekt


----------



## Christian_74 (18. Mai 2006)

Da ist es ja schade, dass ich kein Tacho mehr benutze


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's gfunden: "Feuer, Eis und Dosenbier" http://www.moviemaster.de/archiv/film/film_659.htm
> 
> Und es geht um Isch*g*l und Klein-Isch*g*l


So eine Beleidigung! Bad Ischl mit so einem Schundfilm in Verbindung zu bringen! 

@Tom: das war eine Fußwanderung auf den Untersberg. (runterscrollen) 
Zum Biken nur mäßig geeignet, ich plane aber, demnächst von Marktschellenberg aus raufzutreten und das Bike dann etwa eine Stunde bis etwas oberhalb der Toni-Lenz-Hütte zu tragen -- sollte eine nette Trailabfahrt sein.
Zum Biken würde ich sonst eher den Gaisberg (nette Trails) oder die Erentrudisalm empfehlen. --> die kennst du aber eh, nehme ich an...


----------



## Tom_Leo (18. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Beleidigung! Bad Ischl mit so einem Schundfilm in Verbindung zu bringen!
> 
> @Tom: das war eine Fußwanderung auf den Untersberg. (runterscrollen)
> Zum Biken nur mäßig geeignet, ich plane aber, demnächst von Marktschellenberg aus raufzutreten und das Bike dann etwa eine Stunde bis etwas oberhalb der Toni-Lenz-Hütte zu tragen -- sollte eine nette Trailabfahrt sein.
> Zum Biken würde ich sonst eher den Gaisberg (nette Trails) oder die Erentrudisalm empfehlen. --> die kennst du aber eh, nehme ich an...



Danke Flo...
Beim Gaisberg, Mühlstein etc. kanne ich alle Trails - und die sind z.T. wirklich super.
Bin kommende Woche in Tirol am Mieminger Plateau und da kommt das Bike mit 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon öfter sagte, wir hier haben richtige Berge ! Das ist Mountainbiking und nicht 100km in der Ebene schrubben.....
> 
> Wir machen durchschnittlich 40-45hm pro Kilometer. Wären dann für dich knapp 30.000hm in 2 Wochenenden. Na dann Viel Spaß  !
> 
> Edit: Achso die Hälfte nur, na dann bleiben immer noch 7.500hm pro Wochenende. Und das schön immer konstant...



wenn du meinst  . wohl noch nie nen 3km langes knapp 30 % iges Gefälle runtergebrettert, natürlich musste der berg auch vorher befahren werden. 

hab da sehr nette bilder von " in der ebene schrubben"

diese alm ösis     

Westfale 4 life

Wir hier in NRW haben schon sehr "nette" Berge und Trails dies echt in sich haben. natürlich auch ne menge Waldautobahnen, doch das ist mir zu anspruchslos. 


Eben nicht ES7 artgerecht.!!!!

kann ja nächstes Mal ein paar bilder von den trails knippsen. Ich glaube dann lässt du solche Behauptungen wie " in der eben schrubben "


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Mai 2006)

so sehn die berge bei uns aus     :


----------



## Sisu (18. Mai 2006)

@bayker & Co 

      

Wenn´s nicht so lustig wäre, was du so schreibst ...könnte man schon fast 

Berge.......tztztz.....alles Definitionssache...aber manchmal sind es dann doch eher größere Hügel oder?

      

Sisu


----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

och naja. son paar gute sind schon dabei.  

zwar keine wemser wie der wuudi oder flo vor der tür haben aba immerhin berge


----------



## CES7 (18. Mai 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> so sehn die berge bei uns aus     :



Schöne Räder habt ihr dort aber auch.


----------



## pepper.at (18. Mai 2006)

wer bergbilder sehen will -> meine fotos.  

klick da


----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

@ pepper.at


Deine Bilder sind echt der Hammer !!!!!!! 

Wo kann man den solche Bilder schießen? 

Bin sehr beeindruckt! WOW


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Mai 2006)

ja hammer. mit solchen bergen können wir leider nicht mithalten


----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

ne nicht wirklich.  Echt atemberaubend sone Kulisse. 


WOW!!!!! 

@ pepper.at  Hast du die Berge direkt vor der Hütte?


----------



## frederic (18. Mai 2006)

Diese Berge gibts direkt vor Innsbruck. Die Tour auf die Seegrube (die meisten Bilder stammen davon) ist ganz nett, aber nun wird dort die Bahn umgebaut und den ganzen Tag donnern Laster auf 1900 m.ü.NN. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die Bilder wirklich gut sind. Zwar kenne ich den Weg recht gut, aber ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass es da so tolle Perspektiven gibt (hab ja nie ne Kamera dabei .

Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck
frederic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (18. Mai 2006)

also wenn ich das so sehe, überlege ich mir echt nicht mal ein zwei Wochen in Innsbruck Urlaub zu machen.

echt der Hammer


----------



## pepper.at (18. Mai 2006)

so...frederic hat recht. ein paar bilder sind von der seegrube innsbruck.
die anderen zillertal und achensee. so 30-35km von innsbruck entfernt.
und ja, ich wohne direkt am berg. auch ein grund gewesen von cottbus nach tirol / innsbruck zu ziehen. vom snowboarden mal ganz abgesehen,

so nun hoff ich nur noch das bald der postmann kleingelt und ich mit meiner freundin biken gehen kann. Sie hat leider derzeit nichtmal nen ausweich rad.

gruß an alle.


----------



## Madt (19. Mai 2006)

ach ja....oesterreich


----------



## Wince (19. Mai 2006)

That's Me. Das is inner Luft, also ist kein Wheelie. Aber das Style Foto is Unscharf ;( Hab mich da gestern bei nem Whip au schön hingelegt, wovon mein Rücken erzählen kann. Ich hoffe euch gefällts, falls ja könnt ihr es ja bewerten oder wenn nicht natürlich auch: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=251211


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

Mit ein bisschen Liebe passt sogar ne 0,75er Flasche rein .


----------



## Wince (19. Mai 2006)

Der Lenker ist ja komisch gebogen. Aber es gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ich denke wenn Frauen CC fahrn können sie doch auch Standart fahren oder ist da so nen großer Unterschied, mit diesem Knick? 

Kommentar zum Bild?


----------



## Didi123 (19. Mai 2006)

Ich hab' mir vor einer Weile einen ganz Ähnlichen geholt (Cannondale Earth Riser) und find die Lenkerform ziemlich genial. Mir passt's Bestens.
Bin allerdings noch nicht so viel andere Lenker gefahren...


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> bei nem Whip au schön hingelegt, wovon mein Rücken erzählen kann.


Whip?

@wuudi: meii, is des liab...


----------



## mr.miro (19. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich auch mal dran. Und wenn schon "Grosse-Gallerie" dann grosse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (19. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> That's Me. Das is inner Luft, also ist kein Wheelie. Aber das Style Foto is Unscharf ;( Hab mich da gestern bei nem Whip au schön hingelegt, wovon mein Rücken erzählen kann. Ich hoffe euch gefällts, falls ja könnt ihr es ja bewerten oder wenn nicht natürlich auch: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=251211




das Foto hat irgendwie Style      

schickes helmchen


----------



## BMHans (19. Mai 2006)

@mr. miro: Endlich mal jemand, der sich von vornherein die Ergon-Griffe hat montieren lassen. Verstehe nicht, wie sich viele mit diesen normalen Gummiflulppen zufrieden geben, wenns schonmal ein neues Komplettbike gibt


----------



## Bayker (19. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal Dreckig


----------



## mr.miro (19. Mai 2006)

... und die kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Super bequem, keine taube Hände.
Manche sagen, dass sie kacke aussehen. Vielleicht, aber das ist mir egal.


----------



## BMHans (19. Mai 2006)

stimme Dir bei! Hab sie mir auch gleich montieren lassen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2006)

@miro: tolles Bike, toller LRS!
Den Tacho würde ich aber mittig zwischen die beiden VRO-Klammern montieren --> sieht viel besser aus!

Oder: auf den Vorbau.
Sieht _noch_ besser aus  und hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass er bei einem Sturz nicht so leicht beschädigt wird. 
(ich berichte aus Erfahrung...   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (19. Mai 2006)

Was ich aber vermisse ist die Anleitung von Ergon. War einfach nicht dabei. Hm... Da ich die Griffe schon mal früher gekauft habe (für mein weniger klaubares Rad) habe sie daheim. Was wichtig wäre, sind die paar Sätze zum Thema Einstellung/Ergonomie. Mein Canyon-Schrauber hat die Griffe total falsch eingestellt


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

Ähm, was ist bei dem Lenker komisch ? Ein normaler VRO mit einem Lowrider Carbon... ?


----------



## mr.miro (19. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @miro: tolles Bike, toller LRS!
> Den Tacho würde ich aber mittig zwischen die beiden VRO-Klammern montieren --> sieht viel besser aus!
> 
> Oder: auf den Vorbau.
> ...



Ja, hast mit sicherheit Recht. Aber ich holle mir demnächst noch GPS, Garmin 60 (meine Frau kann das gar nicht wisssen  ) und ich dachte mir der Vorbau wäre als Montageplatz ideal. 
Ich habe ausserdem diesen Tacho probeweise auf meinem "kaum klaubarem Rad" auf dem Vorbau montiert. Hat auch gut gefuntzt bis auf die Bedienung. So wie jetzt montiert kann man den deutlich besser bedienen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> oder ist da so nen großer Unterschied, mit diesem Knick?


Schrittfreiheit!


----------



## Wince (20. Mai 2006)

Und diese Schrittfreiheit brauchen die Frauen  

@wuudi: es sah auf dem ersten Bild nur ein bisschen nach vorne gebogen aus, also nicht sehr bequem weder noch erodynamisch^^





Sorry, aber das sieht total ulkig aus  Und ahja, zum Helm kann ich nich viel sagen also zu meinem, aber ich meine besser einen CC-Helm als gar keinen! Weil mein Giro Remedy will nicht kommen  Schon am 7.Mai bestellt.

@bayker: schön, dass es dir gefällt. Aber das ist eines von 40 Bildern und die anderen sahen besser aus, aber unscharf. Naja, die Augen sind lustig^^

@FloimSchnee: Whip ist wenn du das Hinterrad beim Sprung nach links oder nach rechts drehst, also ich üb halt ersma den Cross-Up, 90° Einlenken aber irgendwie klappte das nicht, weil ich mich da immer selbst behindert habe und wenn ich dazu nen Whip mache also mich mitdrehe krieg ich die 90° Drehung, komm dann aber gegen die Fahrrichtung auf! Ich muss mal gucken wie ich des hinbekom. Aber wisst ihr was Leute, vllt. bin ich nächste Woche in WB


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Mai 2006)

Ah ok, ich kannte bislang nur den Tailwhip. (der mit einem BigMountain ja schwer ginge... )


----------



## Wuudi (20. Mai 2006)

Nun, trotz Knick hat das Bike eine Überstandshöhe von 68cm. Meine Freundin hat Schrittlänge 73. Außerdem hätte der Dämpfer in XS ohne Knick nie und nimmer Platz


----------



## schnellspanner (20. Mai 2006)

tschüs wartezimmer! hallo galerie! 

nach nur einem tag postweg kann ich euch heute auch mein bestes teil zeigen! siehe auch wartezimmer-post.
ich weiss, xc's gibts hier in der galerie eigentlich schon genug. aber ich bin halt 'n bisschen stolz und muss es zeigen.



















fotos in der freien wildbahn werden natürlich nachgeliefert. 

micha


----------



## Wince (20. Mai 2006)

@FloimSchnee: Nix is unmöglich--->Canyon  Es werden auch Backflips mit HDF gesprungen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Mai 2006)

Naja, da müsstest das BM aber erst mal umbauen, dass du den Lenker um 360° drehen kannst, das meinte ich...

HDF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (20. Mai 2006)

HDF= Halt die Fresse  

Nein HardCore Freerider. Ja einfach längere Leitungen...

Aber ich werds sowieso nit können!


----------



## NeoRC (21. Mai 2006)

Da ist es, Canyon hat eine gute Arbeit gemacht.






aber leider muß es bald ohne mich rollen
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=16037

Gruß


----------



## Mutton (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

habe mein GC Comp nun seit Mittwoch. Bin jetzt 104 km gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich überwältigt bin. Ich geb es nicht wieder her  

Leider gibt es ein kleine Problem mit den Bremsen, speziell der hinteren. Wenn sie warm gefahren ist, habe ich ein unschönes Rattern, was sich zum Teil auf den hinteren Teil des Rades überträgt. Klngt so, als würden die Lochränder der Bremsscheibe etwas vom Rest der Fläsche abstehen. Dieses Rattern kam nach einer längeren Abfahrt, bei der wohl die Bremsen etwas heißer geworden sind. Ein Verglasen der Beläge kann ich aber ausschließen, da ich einen sehr präzisen Druckpunkt habe und auch die Bremswirkung super bissig ist. Vielleicht schleift es sich ja noch ein. 
Oder hat jemand von euch eine Idee oder nen Tipp, was es sein könnte?

Jedenfalls ist das Bike der Hammer, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich vorher ein eher billiges Rad gefahren bin, was zwar grundsolide ist, aber eben doch niederes Preissegment...

Noch eine kleine Frage: Muss man eventuell etwas beim Reinigen des Rades, speziell des anodisierten Lackes beachten? Ein bisschen schlammig ist das Rad ja nun schon, bei dem Wetter  

Nun denn... (Ein paar Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie, sind aber nicht die tollsten. Später gibt es mehr... in freier Wildbahn)


----------



## Boombe (21. Mai 2006)

@NeoRc
wieso verlässt dich dein radel schon?


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2006)

wieder mal bilder von weniger sauberen canyons:


----------



## ToM04 (22. Mai 2006)

sehr sehr geil.
weiter so...


----------



## thto (22. Mai 2006)

sehr cool , besonders der schatten auf dem weg im 2.bild


----------



## Boombe (22. Mai 2006)

solche späße müssten mit dem esx auch machbar sein, oder?


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2006)

sicher geht das auch mit dem ESX, ausser Bild 2 (ins Flat), geht auch alles mit meinem Hardtail, ist halt nicht so locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (22. Mai 2006)

Aber Komfort ist das mit nem ESX nicht, aber is schonganz korrekt was er da macht. Aber viel korrekt ist das Cannondale, ist dass das Gracia? Schöne Brillle ;-) 

Und ich sach nur ich will auch ne weisse Gabel haben und meinen Giro Remedy! Scheiss Fabial.de !


----------



## Boombe (22. Mai 2006)

aber sonst alles korrekt?


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2006)

das cannondale ist voll fett das krasse teil von wicked garcia - voll konkret vom oberchecka himself geridet


die Brille brauche ich, will ich die torischen linsen nicht vertrage


----------



## Wince (22. Mai 2006)

Bei mir ist heute alles korrekt, auch du  

Ahso ich weiss nich ganz genau was "torischen linsen" sind, aber ich weiss jetzt wieso du die trägst....



Aber is ja ma end korrekt, das der da DEEEMAX drinn hat. Das sieht einfach nur "porno" mit der orangen gabel aus. und du darft mit ihm fahren   

wer ist denn bitte schön oberschecka  himself, meinste damit den "ced"


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mal bilder von weniger sauberen canyons:


Schööön, Bozen!

(ich überlege gerade, da im Juli vielleicht doch noch mal hinzuschauen...  )


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

Sauber





Dreckisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (23. Mai 2006)

Was issen das fürn Pflaster an der Kurbel?


----------



## Wince (23. Mai 2006)

Jetzt will ich mal mit Aemkei77 mithalten, also ein bisschen Konkurenz. Ich sage ein bisschen 






Link zum bewerten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253349/ppuser/59628






Wäre voll nett, wenn ihr hier was runter schreiben würdet. Als Canyon Anhänger....

Hier isser, der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=253354


----------



## Bayker (23. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Was issen das fürn Pflaster an der Kurbel?





damit er die kurbel nich verkratzt    

meine hat schon en paar abschmiergelungen vom dreck. aba naja thats life


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2006)

nicht schlecht, 
aber 


kauf dir einen Full Face
und, was ich als Arzt gar nicht sehen kann, weil ich es schon gesehen habe  - kleines Wortspiel  - *Zunge rein*


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Mal den Doktor frag, was bringt ein Full-Face so für Vorteile ?
Just Kinnschutz, bzw. was genau für Umfälle bzw. Verletzungen verhindert der, was ein CC-Helm nicht verhindert ?


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2006)

1 Zahn - viel Geld
das halbe Gebiss -ein Kleinwagen
Kieferbruch - 1-2 Monate Babybrei mitm Strohhalm
Jochbeinbruch - kann ins Auge gehen
Nasenbruch - eh noch harmlos, aber unangenehm

von den ganzen Abschürfungen etc. mal abgesehen

was war nochmal die Frage?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Was issen das fürn Pflaster an der Kurbel?



ich lehne grundsätzlich das bike immer mir kurbel an Stühle, Bäume, Zäune, Steine, Badewanne(tagsübersteht steht das Bike im Bad). Der alten Kurbel hats nicht gut getan, die sah irgendwann aus wie mit ner Feile geraspelt. Immerhin ein 97er XTR Kultstück. Mit der hübschen XT will ichs nicht nochmal verkratzt haben. 

Mag zwar doof aussehen, aber wenn son Tape verkratzt ist, gibts was neues. Ne extrem verkratze 150 Euro Kurbel stört mich mehr. 

Vielleicht zieh ich auch ein Stück schlauch drüber.

DIe Sitzposition mit der Lenker,Vorbau,Ergon,Bar-End Position ist einfach Deluxus.

An die Jumper: Was macht ihr denn eigentlich, damit die Kette bei solchen Airs nicht immer gegen die Strebe oder Umwerfer schlägt?


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

> 1 Zahn - viel Geld
> das halbe Gebiss -ein Kleinwagen
> Kieferbruch - 1-2 Monate Babybrei mitm Strohhalm
> Jochbeinbruch - kann ins Auge gehen
> ...



Ich nehm' einmal den Kieferbruch... 
Die beschriebenen Konsequenzen dürften meiner (nicht vorhandenen) Strandfigur sehr zuträglich sein...! 

Sorry, OT. Musste aber sein.


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2006)

> Ich nehm' einmal den Kieferbruch...


kannste haben

350 + MwSt mit links, 450 +MwSt mit rechts ...


@ BBP
lieber eine zerkratzte Kurbel als eine verarztete - was nützt dirs wenn sie heil bleibt, du aber immer so ein hässliches pflaster drauf hast?


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> was war nochmal die Frage?



Ab welcher Geschwindigkeit brauch ich so einen  

@amkei77:

Hey wir haben ja ein Sozialsystem, hier in SÃ¼dtirol musst du das nicht in â¬ sondern
in Wochen Wartezeit angeben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2006)

> Hey wir haben ja ein Sozialsystem, hier in SÃ¼dtirol musst du das nicht in â¬ sondern in Wochen Wartezeit angeben



stimmt! vergess ich immer wieder - vielleicht sollte ich die Erstversorgung in IBK machen, die ist nÃ¤mlich gratis und geht schneller, und den Rest dann in BZ... so nach einem 3/4 Jahr...


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

@amkei:

Ganz OT, noch studente, oder wie kommt ein Arzt zu so viel PC-online-Zeit  ?


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2006)

Wissenschaft: kaum Patienten, viel Computer, 
zudem noch einmal  Student, am Abend also nochmal viel Computer


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> kannste haben
> 
> 350 + MwSt mit links, 450 +MwSt mit rechts ...
> 
> ...



Beim Eisdielen-Posen mach ich es doch immer ab. Nur beim Foto machen hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Übrigens:

Kann man den gepulvereten Lack auch mit Lackschutzs oder Wachs versehen oder bringt das nur auf Autos und Klarlack was?

Ich brauch endlich zwei passende Steckbleche für das Teil. Gestern sah ich aus wie das Fahrrad. 

Und der Kreuznacher Schlamm ist wie Knete, der überall Festklebt.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Du könntest durchsichtige Klebefolie verwenden...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

wär ne idee. ist aber sicher nicht so stabil wie tape, oder?


----------



## löösns (23. Mai 2006)

aha, da haben wir mit alpha ein echter optik biker, was?  ich kanns echt verstehn. bin auch einer von der sorte... vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem. na eben, was nützt die die schöne xt aufschrift, wenn sie eh niemand sieht. aber des hatten wir schon. ja ich würd 2 schichten transparente klebefolie raufkleben. sieht aus wie eine folie, ist aber doppelt so stark.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Doch. Du musst nur die Richtige verwenden...

*klick*


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2006)

Leute die Ihre Kurbeln tapen sind wahrscheinlich die selben, die Autos mit Schonbezügen fahren. Und ihre Handies in hüllen stecken

Wie kann man eine Kurbel mit Duckttape beziehen?
Ich verstehe es nicht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Ich kann's schon nachvollziehen...
Bei meinen alten LX Kurbeln ist's komplett wurscht, aber wenn ich jetzt neue XT (oder auch die schwarzen LX, oder sogar XTR! ) hätte, dann würde ich auch versuchen wollen, das Oberflächenfinish möglichst lange zu erhalten...
Wenn die Dinger erstmal verhaut sind, sieht's nämlich auch nicht mehr toll aus...

Dass Gewebeband nicht unbedingt zur Verbesserung der Gesamterscheinung eines  Rades beiträgt, darüber muss natürlich nicht diskutiert werden...  

Aber schließlich sind wir ja u.a. dazu da, um den Bike-Besitzer auf seinen optischen Faux-pas hinzuweisen... 

Bei den Handy-Parisern muss ich Schappi Recht geben.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Nunja trotzdem, die ganze Kurbel kostet 114,99 â¬.

Das ist kein millionen schweres Erbteil .


----------



## zonkimwald (23. Mai 2006)

Ob ein Mountain-Bike bei solcher Sorge das richtige Sporgerät ist
wage ich echt zu bezweifeln...
Klar, der erste Kratzer tut noch im Herzen weh, aber...

OFF-Topic:
Sind ipod-Hüllen eigentlich pc?  
Oder verhält es sich wie beim Kurbel-tapen???


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

http://www.tesa.de/consumer/products/klebe12/repar25/40895.html

Goil. Da wickel ich das ganze BIke mit drum.

Oder ich frag in meiner Grafikabteilung. Die plotten viel. Vielleicht haben sie transparente Folie als Wegwerf-rest


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Natürlich ist eine Kurbel nicht unermesslich teuer, aber - ach sinnlos....!!  
Meine Kurbel ist ja auch nicht getap(e?)t. 
Und die (schicke schwarze  )  meiner Freundin auch nicht...!

Btw., eine (fast neue) Tennissocke hab' ich trotzdem zur iPod-Socke umfunktioniert...


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2006)

Gibt es nicht so elastische Matratzenschonbezüge?
Da könnet man doch das ganze Bike reinstecken?
Gegen Kratzer!
Gruß
Schappi
P.S. ich muss mal recherchieren ob das schon patentrechtlich geschützt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo ! Ist das hier eine Galerie oder was ?


----------



## uss (23. Mai 2006)

Ich dachte auch das wäre ne Galerie!!

GC Comp M aus Montagewoche 20/06
Sorry für die Katzenaugen, nicht gleich beschimpfen!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

ich lehn doch nciht das ganze rad gegen bordsten steine, bäume, badewannen udn stühle. nur die kurbel. ARG.

so schwer zu kapieren für manche? 

aber steckbleche bastelt ihr euch dran. und brillen tragt ihr. steht ihr denn nicht auf dreck?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2006)

@Alpha:
du beklebst deine Kurbel also, damit sie nicht hässlich (?) verkratzt.
Das Klebeband sieht doch aber um Welten hässlicher aus, 
abgesehen davon, dass man die unbeschädigte Kurbel _ja dann überhaupt nicht sieht!_


Noch was: ein Mountainbike ohne Kratzer steht noch im Shop oder wird offenbar nicht artgemäß bewegt...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

im wald interessiert sich kein fremder fuer die kurbel.

daheim stoert nich ne vermackte kurbel.


----------



## Wince (23. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht,
> aber
> 
> 
> ...




Heeeey, ich hab am 7. Mai den Giro Remedy bei www.fabial.de bestellt und er kommt und kommt nicht, nach ein paar Emails ohne gute Antwort habe ich angerufen und jetzt wird er morgen früh losgeschickt  

Winterberg oder Party?! Ich kan mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Wince (24. Mai 2006)

Wieviel Zoll haben die Reifen am Grand Canyon?


----------



## BMHans (24. Mai 2006)

@Wince: 2,25"


----------



## Christian_74 (24. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> im Wald interessiert sich kein Fremder für die Kurbel.
> 
> Daheim stört mir eine beschädigte Kurbel doch.



Also das wäre jetzt geklärt. Es geht nicht um was Alpha-Centauri und alle anderen sehen, sonder um sein Gewissen. Wie kann man das bennenen? "_Psikologische Optik_" oder ähnlich?


----------



## Wince (24. Mai 2006)

Korrekt^^ Also für CC is das ja eher viel. Wir fahren 2,1" am Quantec  Naja...schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (25. Mai 2006)




----------



## Wince (25. Mai 2006)

Schöne Crossmaxx an dem weissen Radl da... Aber das S-Works find ich viel besser als des Canyon, also nen bisschen.


Man sollte mal an Canyon schreiben, dass sie mehr Farbe ins Spiel bringen.

Pink = Porn


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

Fotos! Jetzt, wo die Sache mit dem VRO Vorbau mit Syntace und Canyon geklärt scheint, kann ich ja mal Bilder posten (IST ein VRO Eco, wie bestellt und gewollt. Neue VRO Ecos sidn alle openmouth)

Man beachte die geniale Kombination: Ergon, Bar Ends, VRO und Riser Lenker. Ein GENUSS!!!!!!!!!! Sowas zu fahren. Ich fahr das Bike wien Holland-Rad. Fahrspass und Komfort pur.






http://666kb.com/i/aed1tn92wykrrct8t.jpg[/img

Erster dreckiger grosser Ausritt

[img]http://666kb.com/i/aed1tyxl5cdkw7kzx.jpg


----------



## Schluckspecht (25. Mai 2006)

da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass dich die style-polizei nicht erwischt. dann haste enorm schlechte karten


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Mai 2006)

> Ich fahr das Bike wien Holland-Rad. Fahrspass und Komfort pur.


ein hollandrad hätt dann auch gereicht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> ein hollandrad hätt dann auch gereicht, oder?



schon mal nen holland rad mit:

200/180 2x2 kolben bremssystem
full suspension mit 2x 130 mm Federweg
und Canyon Aufkleber gesehen?

Ich nicht,


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

Wer über kleine Kratzer heult, selber behauptet er fährt es wie ein Hollandrad, Hörnchen anbaut obwohl es die Ergon auch mit feinen kleinen Hörnchen gibt und dann auch noch den Vorbau so derbe hochstellt das der Lenker 5-10cm über dem Sattel ist braucht wohl auch ein Hollandrad.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer über kleine Kratzer heult, selber behauptet er fährt es wie ein Hollandrad, Hörnchen anbaut obwohl es die Ergon auch mit feinen kleinen Hörnchen gibt und dann auch noch den Vorbau so derbe hochstellt das der Lenker 5-10cm über dem Sattel ist braucht wohl auch ein Hollandrad.



warum hälst einfach nicht deine klappe? interessiert mich dein verkacktes rad und was dran ist? nicht die bohne. 

und ich weiss, dass es die ergon auch mit hörnern gibt. das brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen. 

und was und wie ich mein bike fahr und einstelle kann dir auch am arsch vorbeigehen.


----------



## uss (25. Mai 2006)

Aber es sieht echt lustig aus.  Genau so lustig!

Hoffenstlich sehen das nur nicht Lutz Scheffer und Roman Arnold, die denken sich sonst noch wofür machen wir das eigentlich?

So schönes Design auf's übelste misshandeln!

Nimm's nicht persönlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es sieht echt lustig aus.  Genau so lustig!
> 
> Hoffenstlich sehen das nur nicht Lutz Scheffer und Roman Arnold, die denken sich sonst noch wofür machen wir das eigentlich?
> 
> ...




er hat recht. finds auchn bischen komisch. das erinnert mich etwas an mein altes puky hardtail 20"  

wie gesagt nimms nich persönlich. 

geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

mir ist grade aufgefallen wie schräg dein sattelrohr steht. is das noch normal ? 

an deiner stelle hätt ichn größeren rahmen genommen und den vorbau tiefer gepackt. somit brauchst du den sattel auch nicht so affig hoch machen

ANSONSTEN! !! ! ! !  ein top schickes bike ! hoffe das ich meins auch bald irgendwann wiederbekomme


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

Was meinst mit Sattelrohr? DIe Sattelstütze?

Das mit dem Rahme inst ok. L passt nicht, da knall ich mir die Eier auf. Den Lenker wollt ich so hoch. Ist mir am alten Hardtail ein Nerv gewesen und mir am ES gleich aufgefallen, als ich es damals probefuhr. Standardmässig ist zuviel Druck aufm Vorderrad. Mag den einen gefallen, mir nicht. 

Den Sattel hab ich immer so hoch. Bin nur 1,74, aber 82 cm lange beine + Schuhe.


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

hmmn. okay


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

dein radstand sieht interessant aus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

habs eben nochmal gecheckt. sattelklemme sitzt richtig drauf und sattelrohr ist auch kerzengerade.






das ist meine werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

so muss das kesseln ........


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

meine werkstatt :


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> warum hälst einfach nicht deine klappe?


Danke für so viel Freundlichkeit.  Weiter so, damit macht man sich noch mehr Freunde.

@Bayker: Warum ist da noch das Speichenschutzteil drin? Das brauchst doch wirklich nur, wenn man die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt hat. Hast du die XT Pedalklötze irgendwie getuned? Ich hatte die längere Zeit, bin aber nie damit warm geworden, da der Käfig nicht gescheit halt bietet.


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Mai 2006)

@bAYKER

geile Werkstatt


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für so viel Freundlichkeit.  Weiter so, damit macht man sich noch mehr Freunde.
> 
> @Bayker: Warum ist da noch das Speichenschutzteil drin? Das brauchst doch wirklich nur, wenn man die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt hat. Hast du die XT Pedalklötze irgendwie getuned? Ich hatte die längere Zeit, bin aber nie damit warm geworden, da der Käfig nicht gescheit halt bietet.




ich habe mittlerweile die scheibe hinten raus, da sie mir bei knapp 60 sachen umme ohren geflogen ist. diese plastiknasen haben den geist aufgegeben und weg warse.

ich komme mit den pedalen sehr gut zurecht. habe mir ja sidi bullets gekauft mit harter sohle und das funzt wonderbra ! 

nach jedem reinigen ein bischen Öl an den mechanismus und bei der nächsten ausfahrt klickts wie eh und je. 

das sind übrigens sie SPD 454 oder 545? 

auf jedenfall klappt das recht gut. habe wenn was sein sollte sehr gutes werkzeug für tunereien


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

tja, da kann wohl nicht jeder mithalten, bayker. übrigens: wenn es canyon nicht macht, dann mach du mal die orangenen warnkleber von der talas runter!

den schutz hab ich auch noch drin, nachdem mir mal jemand gesagt hat, dass die verjuengten speichen doch empfindlich sind.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Mai 2006)

@prof.dr.yoman lass ihn (alpha-centauri) meckern, schliesslich muss er mit so einem beschissen aussehenden fahrrad durch die gegend gurken, da krieg ich echt augenkrebs von, wenn ich sowas sehe...


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

hmmn. joa danke. hab für jedes problemchen nen schlüssel 

nur eben für bei der gabel konnt ich nix machen leider. 

ja aufkleber mach ich ab wennse wieder kommt. 

hab da bis jetzt noch nie so drauf geachtet


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> @prof.dr.yoman lass ihn (alpha-centauri) meckern, schliesslich muss er mit so einem beschissen aussehenden fahrrad durch die gegend gurken, da krieg ich echt augenkrebs von, wenn ich sowas sehe...



kann dir egal sein und fragt dich keiner. ich krieg von deinen kommentaren augenkrebs.





wenn du noch guckst: auf den schnellspanner befinden sich auch noch aufkleber.


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

kommt ma wieder runter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

@alpha: Es ist nunmal freie Meinungsäusserung sofern man niemanden persöhnlich angreift.

Und dein Rad sieht nunmal zum K*tzen aus. Das ist meine Meinung und ich darf sie frei äussern ohne erwarten zu müssen beschimpft zu werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Und dein Rad sieht nunmal zum K*tzen aus. Das ist meine Meinung und ich darf sie frei äussern ohne erwarten zu müssen beschimpft zu werden.


In dieser Formulierung ist es nicht "Meinung" sondern Beleidung.

Mir gefällt die Vorbaueinstellung aber eh auch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> @alpha: Es ist nunmal freie Meinungsäusserung sofern man niemanden persöhnlich angreift.
> 
> Und dein Rad sieht nunmal zum K*tzen aus. Das ist meine Meinung und ich darf sie frei äussern ohne erwarten zu müssen beschimpft zu werden.



ok. dann kann ich dir auch sagen, dass du auf deinem profilbild auch zum k*tzen aussiehst.

ist auch meine freie meinung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

Falsch. In einem Fall Urteile ich über eine Sache die dir gehört. Du gehst davon aus, das ich meinem Profilbild gleiche (was ich nicht tue, aber scheinbar bist du zu jung um den Film in dem die Person mitspielt zu kennen) und beschimpfst damit mich. Aber vergiss es einfach, du wirst mich nicht auf dein Meckerniveau runterkriegen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

dann komm du mal von deinem trip runter, dass du was gegen bar ends hast.


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

das is doch der professor aus "zurück in die zukunft" oder irre ich mich da? 

aus welch banalen gründen hier streitgespräche geführt werden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

Barends sehen nunmal auf vielen Rädern mehr als Grenzwertig aus. Bei dir in Kombination mit dem elendigen Riser nunmal für meine Augen zum Kotzen.

PS: An meinem XC schaue ich die R2M Griffe auch mit schrägen Augen an, aber wenn jemand drüber meckert (was die Kollegen schon hinter sich haben) beleidige ich sie nicht, sondern kann ihre Meinung sogar nachvollziehen.

Bayker: Ja


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und über die optik bei canyon brauch man sich nicht unterhalten. für mich gibts kein hersteller, der jahrzehnte lang hässlichere bikes zu überzogenen preisen gemachth at.




das versteh ich nich


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (25. Mai 2006)

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!! Ich will Bilder sehn und keinen Kindergarten...
Alle haben sich jetzt zu dem "Hollandrad mit Canyon-Aufkleber"   ihre Meinung gesagt.
Gibt es keine Bilder vom RC7 2006???

mfg
oettinger_aus_g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

rc sind sehr sehr rar. leider


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Mai 2006)

sagt jemand, der 






das drauf hat.

Nachdem ich das im Geschäft gesehen hat, wusst ich, dass mir sowas hässlcih nicht dran kommt. 

wenns wenigstens diese kleinen hörnchen gewesen wären.a ber dann dann die fetten. würg.


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

hä?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2006)

@prof, @alpha: könnt ihr diesen "deine Hörnchen sind hässlich"-Schwachsinn jetzt bitte abstellen?
(nein, darauf ist kein Kommentar mehr nötig, Ende, Aus!)


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

bilder wollnwa!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (25. Mai 2006)

Das Bike hatten wir zwar schon, aber egal - Hauptsache ein Bild!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (25. Mai 2006)

Diese Fotos wurden direkt nach dem der Postmann bei mir war gemacht. 
Wer erkennt was ich hier verbockt habe. Ja, ich weiss, ist keine schwere Frage, nur so zur Abwechslung.


----------



## Flok (25. Mai 2006)

Der Schnellspanner ist so montiert, dass man fast schon von einem Wittwenmacher sprechen könnte


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

oh dann habe ich bis jetzt immer was falsch gemacht.


----------



## mr.miro (25. Mai 2006)

Terrorpudel - Bingo!!!

Tja, falsch kann man vielleicht nicht sagen, für die Stabilität hat das keine Bedeutung. Aber es wird halt anders gemacht. Warum? Weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## Bayker (25. Mai 2006)

oki doki


----------



## Wince (25. Mai 2006)

Das Bike von Alpha-Centauri is doch noch zu retten, einfach sportliche Sitzposition und so...

Lieber 2 Räder als aus einem so ein Zwitter zu machen°


----------



## mr.miro (25. Mai 2006)

Mein Rat: Entweder sage was sinnvolles oder halt das Maul!!! Keiner braucht hier Deine Anwesenheit.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Mai 2006)

Was wollt ihr denn? Ihr müssts nicht fahren und mir machts Spass.

Ach, so bald das wetter wieder besser wird:






Sollt ich die Hörner vielleicth waagrecht, stiermässig stellen? SIehtdoch sicher Brutal dann nach Heutgabel aus.

Und miro, deine Ausfälle brauch auch keiner


----------



## TheDarkKnight (26. Mai 2006)

Wenn du dein Bike nur nach Optik tunst, sorry. Ich muss auch sagen das ich deinen Lenker ziemlich grenzwertig finde, das hat in meinen Augen nix mehr mit sportlichkeit zu tun. Wenn der Lenker höher ist als der Sattel kann ich ja wirklich gleich nen Hollandrad nehmen. Mir wäre das viel zu windbremsend und zu aufrecht, ebenso die Kombi mit Vario Lenker, Ergo Griffen und den Barends, aber da muss jeder wissen was ihm gefällt. 

Ob du die Hörner nu nach vorne machen sollst oder nicht, ist deine Sache. Ob dat dann nach "Heugabel" besser aussieht sei dahingestellt. Ich weiß ich werd mir an mein ESX8 keine Hörnchen bauen.


----------



## dende (26. Mai 2006)

Wie intolerant hier machen sind, traurig, traurig. Lasst ihn doch fahren was und wie er will, darf doch jeder selber entscheiden was ihm gefällt ohne dafür Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2006)

Er muss aber auch akzeptieren wenn andere Ihre Meinung sagen (was er erwarten muss wenn er hier Bilder postet) ohne die Leute direkt anzugehen.

Schau dich ein wenig um. Er eckt hier im Forum mit seiner "freundlichen" Art vielerorts an.

EOT für mich.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2006)

Genug gestritten ! Hier gibts wieder mal Fotos !

WXC8 in Action:









ES7 not in Action :





Die Bilder sind natürlich Teil einer Bilderserie über eine Mountainbike Tour in Südtirol. Wo gibt's mehr Fotos ? Natürlich wie immer in meinem bike in motion blog.


----------



## aemkei77 (26. Mai 2006)

wieder mal fotos...





war leider etwas zu dunkel für die digicam


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Mai 2006)

Schön, wieder Fotos  

Hattet ihr denn alle schönes Wetter?  Ich sah gestern wie ´ne Sau aus. Als ich zurück kam, habe ich das Rad erstmal neben dem Auto gelassen, damit es unter den strömenden Regen erstmal etwas sauberer wurde.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2006)

Meine sind von letzter Woche.

Ich war gestern mit Bauchgrippe und Erbrechen beschäfftigt nicht mit biken


----------



## pjfa (26. Mai 2006)

SMP Strike Lady, 388gr and Man 372gr





Specialized Rival 130 and SMP Strike Man





Coming Soon:




http://www.crankbrothers.com/smarty_black.php


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

Auch ein Bildchen von den Bozen Trails

Qualität ist mäßig da von einem mpeg Filmchen kopiert.

Gruss


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mal fotos...
> 
> war leider etwas zu dunkel für die digicam



Schöne action, das gefällt mir!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein Bildchen von den Bozen Trails



Bist das jetzt du, oder ist das dein Kona-reitender Sohn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube, das ist sein Torque-reitender Sohn...


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

@pjfa: I don't know what you mean, but please take the Specialized Rival 130


----------



## Bayker (26. Mai 2006)

these funny seats look ridicolous. ! 

why do you change your seat?!?!

any problems with it? 

i am really happy with my selle italia C2 although this seat broke my new legs ! now theres a great slot near my ass.  but dont disunderstand me !  great seat  i think i have to buy some new legs, maybe some short ones. ;-)


----------



## CES7 (26. Mai 2006)

Finde die WXCs extrem spießig.
Wieso darf eine Frau kein echtes XC fahren?


----------



## Bayker (26. Mai 2006)

@ wuudi

kannst du mal ein bild von deinem nobby niy machen aus der front sicht auf dein bike. mich würde mal interessieren wie viel platz da ist. lege mir auch bald neue reifen zu und überleg noch welche
entweder die alberts / fat alberts oder die nics.

hast du 2.4 er? ? größerer rollwiderstand gegenüber dem standard 2,25 er albert? 

Pro / Contra?


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Mai 2006)

Nobby Nic 2.4 in einem 2005er ES7:






Vorne ist mehr Platz - Foto folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die WXCs extrem spießig.
> Wieso darf eine Frau kein echtes XC fahren?


Z.B. weil XCs nicht in Größe XS erhältlich sind...



			
				Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> any problems with it?


Nicht mit dem Sattel, der ist nur die Folge...


----------



## thory (27. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das ist sein Torque-reitender Sohn...



Stimmt - leider ist die Jugend nicht so fit mit der Kamera - so gibts von mir an gleicher Stelle nur ein Filmchen von einem fliegenden Vorderrad


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

@ der strolch 


dankeschööön. wird dann wohl ein nobby nic werden  

in 2.4 

obwohl ich hab hier nochn  Paar 2.6er Al Mighty rumliegen.  muahhaha


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (27. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die WXCs extrem spießig.
> Wieso darf eine Frau kein echtes XC fahren?



Den Gedanken finde ich spießig, das Radl nicht !!! Die Begründung hat ja @Didi123 schon geliefert.

MMN


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> i am really happy with my selle italia C2 although this seat broke *my *new legs !


Are you sure? Your saddle broke YOUR legs? You've got _new_ legs? So, you are the "6-million-dollar men" with interchangeable extremities?  

By the way: read your postings thoroughly before pressing "Antworten". Your English postings contain even more typos than your German ones...


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Mai 2006)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Mai 2006)

Das ist ien spezieller FKK-Exibitionisten-SM-Sattel. In die Mitte kannste deine Klöten einklemmen und vorne legste deinen P*nis drauf.


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Are you sure? Your saddle broke YOUR legs? You've got _new_ legs? So, you are the "6-million-dollar men" with interchangeable extremities?
> 
> By the way: read your postings thoroughly before pressing "Antworten". Your English postings contain even more typos than your German ones...




man man hier hat wohl jemand im englischunterricht net aufgepasst. Engl. Legs --> umgs. Hosenbeine !!       . nicht MEINE BEINE. und broke ---> aufreißen / zerstören / kaputtreißen !  


hab mir nicht die beine gebrochen


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

>




ehhh was wird das denn?

achja deine gabel is ja "futsch". schon irgendwelche neuigkeiten seitens canyon / gabelservice? 

mein bike is auch wieder unterwegs nach koblenz 

das sieht ja aus als hätte dein ES9 genug vom kurzen leben gehabt


----------



## Bayker (27. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ien spezieller FKK-Exibitionisten-SM-Sattel. In die Mitte kannste deine Klöten einklemmen und vorne legste deinen P*nis drauf.




wers mag  würde ja zu nem hollandrad passen son sattel. °hust°  aufn mountainbike gehörtn schöner schnittiger sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> man man hier hat wohl jemand im englischunterricht net aufgepasst. Engl. Legs --> umgs. Hosenbeine !!       . nicht MEINE BEINE. und broke ---> aufreißen / zerstören / kaputtreißen !
> 
> 
> hab mir nicht die beine gebrochen


DU glaubst, mir etwas über Englisch erzählen zu können?!  
Du liegst komplett daneben....

1. Legs sind sehr wohl Beine.
2. to break --> Präteritum broke --> brechen.

Zu finden in JEDEM Englisch-Wörterbuch. Z.B. unter http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de


----------



## Mutton (27. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Zu finden in JEDEM Englisch-Wörterbuch. Z.B. unter *http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de[/url[/B]...e.
> (nur zur Zeit schüttet es wie aus Eimern)*


----------



## in60 (27. Mai 2006)

Huhu,

hier ein paar Bilder nach der Einweihung meines XC5.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ehhh was wird das denn?
> 
> achja deine gabel is ja "futsch". schon irgendwelche neuigkeiten seitens canyon / gabelservice?
> 
> ...


Schau mer mal. Die Gabel ist jedenfalls zum zweiten Mal bei Canyon, da sie nicht
hält, was versprochen wurde. Siehe auch 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2717792&postcount=27

Ich hoffe, auch Du kriegst dein Bike schnell zurück. Scheint, dass Canyon dieses Jahr
ne Menge Reklamationen hat.


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ien spezieller FKK-Exibitionisten-SM-Sattel. In die Mitte kannste deine Klöten einklemmen und vorne legste deinen P*nis drauf.



Geht's noch, was soll dieses unpassende Posting. Es gibt genug Bla-Bla-Foren bzw. -Threads, dies hier ist keins/keiner und soll es auch nicht werden.


----------



## Wuudi (27. Mai 2006)

Sneak Preview von unserer heutigen super-sonnigen und fast-zu-warmen 1800hm Tour zur Laugenalm:


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Mai 2006)

dann von mir die preview auf dieTour im strömenden Regen zur Seegrube... 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11815


----------



## Wince (27. Mai 2006)

@in60: Hab mal in Speyer gewohnt. Korrekt! Deine Pedalen hab ich auch.


Aemkei77 deine Action stimmt auf jeden Fall. Ich bin eeeeeeeeeend neidisch auf deine weisse Gabel...


----------



## pjfa (28. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sneak Preview von unserer heutigen super-sonnigen und fast-zu-warmen 1800hm Tour zur Laugenalm:


Wuudi, your photos are the best of IBC Mountainbike Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (28. Mai 2006)

Thank you pjfa, i think it's not my honour, but the honour of our beautiful landscape .

@aemkei77: Wos fohrsch a in den verregneten Londestoal ummer, kim einer, do scheint die sunn


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Mai 2006)

@ wuudi
arbeit zwingt mich in Innsbruck zu bleiben - und die Brennerblockade

und bei dem Wetter war der NPT auch noch unbefahrbar - also Forstweg zurück


----------



## Gunnar (28. Mai 2006)

Ups...


----------



## Gunnar (28. Mai 2006)

Zum Glück ist es "nur" nass und nicht kalt - also fahrbares Wetter... Putzen lohnt aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2006)

super-schön-zum-putzen, Gunnar - beruhigt irgendwie
das "schlechte" Wetter überall (Ausnahme natürlich bei
wuudi und ich "hasse" langsam seine schönen Bilder
ohne Regen --> z.B. von der Laugenalm)


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2006)

wuudi - Du bekommst bald "Bilderverbot"
Ich kann nicht mal die Kamera zücken wegen Regen !!!!
Blomberg Sonntag 21.5. vormittags --> Regen pur
(nur drei Mountainbiker am Berg !)
Samstag 27.5. mittags Andechs (bekannte Kloster) Regen
und heute früh --> Trainingsrunde -> Bike sieht aus wie
Gunnars Bike und ich wie ein "nasser Schwamm"
----ICH WILL WIEDER SONNE---- 
     (am Wochenende/Feiertag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (28. Mai 2006)

wuudi macht einen echt neidisch. Hier regnets schon 2 Wochen und ist kalt (Morgen 9°C Maximaltemperatur ) und du fährst bei herrlichem Sonnenschein


----------



## GlanDas (28. Mai 2006)

@wuudi

boah...ich verfluche dich...wieso kommste jetzt mit solchen porno Bildern daher?
    ICH AUCH


----------



## Kette-links (28. Mai 2006)

Ein Foto für die wenigen Hardtail's hier in der Galerie  

Das GC Comp meines Sohnes bei artgerechter Haltung


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube "Kette-RECHTS" sollte den Putzeimer holen
ich sehe gar kein BIKE


----------



## Bayker (28. Mai 2006)

da pack ich meins auch mal dazu, obwohls hier schon oft war


----------



## thory (28. Mai 2006)

Ein spektakuäres Rad muss einfach in ebensolcher Landschaft stehen so wie in diesem Bild vom Torque. 

Gruss


----------



## Bayker (28. Mai 2006)

wow das bild is ja wahnsinn! 

naja ich fahre lieber in spektakulärer landschaft als da mein rad abzustellen, aba bei nächster gelegenheit werd ichs wohl tun.! 

wenns wiederkommt :-( bald.......


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Mai 2006)

Gunnar, ist das ne Coil oder Luftdämpfer? Wenn Luftdämper, solltest du den Schützer abmachen. Das zerkratzt sonst das Coating des Dämpfers.


----------



## in60 (28. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

hab heut auch wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht.

















Waren nur gut 16 km, aber ne schöne Tour wars auf jeden Fall.

~in60


----------



## Trailsucker (28. Mai 2006)

wow wo ist das denn? sieht wunderschön aus da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in60 (28. Mai 2006)

Das is am Orensfels in der nähe von Landau in der Pfalz.

Das 2. Bild ist kurz davor am Startplatz von Paragleiter.

~in60


----------



## Gunnar (28. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Gunnar, ist das ne Coil oder Luftdämpfer? Wenn Luftdämper, solltest du den Schützer abmachen. Das zerkratzt sonst das Coating des Dämpfers.


Da steckt ein Luftdämpfer drunter, das Neopren wird nach jeder Tour entfernt und drunter sauber gemacht (wobei das "Tauchrohr" durch das Neopren sauber bleibt). Kratzgefahr dürfte damit gebannt sein?! 

Das Neopren ist eigentlich eher Schlagschutz gegen die fiesen Kiesel auf den schnellen Schotter/Kiesdownhills...


----------



## Bayker (28. Mai 2006)

da habbich auch was im angebot  



ebenfalls an einer Paraglider - Schanze


----------



## pjfa (28. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (28. Mai 2006)

watt los pjfa? at first i thought that you destroyed the back of your bike. but after i took a further look i recognize that everythings okay. isn´t it? 
see ya


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Mai 2006)

Es geht halt dadrum, dass mir vor langem gesagt worden ist, dass man diese Neopreonschoner auf keinen Fall an dämpfer machen sollte, da die Verkratzen. Ich wollte es nur weiter geben.


----------



## GlanDas (28. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> watt los pjfa? at first i thought that you destroyed the back of your bike. but after i took a further look i recognize that everythings okay. isn´t it?
> see ya



i gave you an Tipp,
look at the tyre you will see a falten what will say that he has a platten


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (28. Mai 2006)

So möchte mal die Frauenquote hier in der Gallerie anheben und zeigen das nicht nur Männer ihre Bikes einsauen können. Meiner Freundin hat's heute im Wald so richtig spaß gemacht ....  super WXC  











Und wer darf's wieder sauber machen .....


MMN


----------



## Tom_Leo (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
da ich ja nun mein ES8 schon seit der KW 19 habe möchte ich mich hier auch mal verewigen.
Vergangene Woche war ich ein paar Tage mit meiner Frau am Mieminger Plateau in Tirol in einem Wellness Hotel und da haben wir die Bike's gleich mitgenommen. Leider war das Wetter nicht so berauschend, aber zumindest einen Trail habe ich sehr genossen...  






(Die Qualität ist bescheiden, da vom Handy  )

Mein ES8:










Grüße

Tom

Edit #1: Leider funktioniert der Link zu den Bildern nicht... ...schaut sonst halt in mein Album
Edit #2: Puh, doch noch geschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (28. Mai 2006)

Traumhaft, traumhaft... endlich wirds hier mal wieder richtig galleriemässig  
Ich muss schon sagen da werd ich richtig neidisch bei all den schicken Locations, den tollen Trails und den schicken Bikes. 

Ich muss noch warten, mein ESX8 hat seinen VMT in der 26 Woche, also letzte Juni Woche. *seufz* aber das wird schon. Derweil vertröste ich mich mit euren Bildern. Danke


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Mai 2006)

nur so viel zu unserem wetter hier:


----------



## Wince (29. Mai 2006)

Der Finger stört mich aber


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2006)

Servus Tom,
Deine arme Frau muss auf ihrem ungefederten dahin hoppeln - während Du auf Deiner Sänfte vorweggleitest und bei jedem Stein weißt wie sie fahren müsste....


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Tom,
> Deine arme Frau muss auf ihrem ungefederten dahin hoppeln - während Du auf Deiner Sänfte vorweggleitest und bei jedem Stein weißt wie sie fahren müsste....


Schau' noch mal genauer ... HeadShok!


----------



## thto (29. Mai 2006)

leider kein actionbild, aber nach 3 touren in einer woche im matsch sinkt die laune doch ein wenig .... na ja bald kommen Ende Juni 2 Wochen Gardasee mit Freundin (daher nur eingeschränkte bikemöglichkeiten) und dann im Sept. 1 Woche mit Kumpels......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (29. Mai 2006)

Ich seh schon, ihr braucht etwas zur Aufheiterung.

Hier z.b. das Panorama von der Laugenalm - geschossen vor 2 Tagen am Samstag:


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau' noch mal genauer ... HeadShok!



peinlich  -- habe ich übersehen - also nehme ich 5 cm frontfederung von meiner unverschämten unterstellung zurück.


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, ihr braucht etwas zur Aufheiterung.



Wuudi uns ärgert Du nicht. Fährst da mit dem Traktor von Deinem Opa die Kieswege ab, knipst immergrüne almen mit immerblauem Himmel. Ab und an stellste Dein frisch gewienertes radel in den vordergrund bzw läßt als vordergrundsverschönerung deine arme freundin da im schweisse ihres angesichts hochstrampeln. Nee - so nicht.
Jetzt zeig' mal die Bilder wie Du durch den schlamm fährst, die farbe von Deinem bike kaum noch zu erkennen ist oder du wenigstens über 'nen bach springst.

jawohl!


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Wuudi uns ärgert Du nicht. Fährst da mit dem Traktor von Deinem Opa die Kieswege ab, knipst immergrüne almen mit immerblauem Himmel. Ab und an stellste Dein frisch gewienertes radel in den vordergrund bzw läßt als vordergrundsverschönerung deine arme freundin da im schweisse ihres angesichts hochstrampeln. Nee - so nicht.
> Jetzt zeig' mal die Bilder wie Du durch den schlamm fährst, die farbe von Deinem bike kaum noch zu erkennen ist oder du wenigstens über 'nen bach springst.
> 
> jawohl!



Nicht schlecht...!


----------



## Wuudi (29. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> ...



  

Tja so ist das Leben nun mal . Ich geb's ja zu ich bin ein Schlamm-Pfützen-Umfahrer; da kommt mir aber glücklicherweise unser Wetter hier auch noch sehr entgegen  .

P.S. Das Radel hab ich öhm vor 2 oder 3 Wochen das letzte mal mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt, nix da mit "frisch gewienert" .


----------



## Tom_Leo (29. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> peinlich  -- habe ich übersehen - also nehme ich 5 cm frontfederung von meiner unverschämten unterstellung zurück.



Sollten 7 cm Federweg bei der Gabel sein - beim Gewicht meiner Frau gar nicht so schlecht. Übrigens bin ich mit nur 6 cm Federweg (Headshock vom Cannondale F1000) 2004 noch eine Transalp gefahren. Vor 3 Wochen habe ich zwei Simplon Elvox auf meinem Haustrail mit dieser alten Gurke gezeigt wo der Bartl den Most herholt.
Will damit sagen: Man kann fast alles auch mit einem Hardtail aus der Steinzeit fahren - den Part der Federung übernimmt dann der Fahrer.  
Und das beste Fully bringt nichts, wenn man die Fahrtechnik nicht drauf hat.  

Wenn ich heuer im August mit meinem ES8 die Transalp fahre werde ich bei 1.000 Hm Tragepassage das Bike sicher nicht so komfortabel tragen können.  

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Bechy (29. Mai 2006)

Jop, der Wuudi kann sich schon glücklich schätzen. Ich war ja über Ostern auch in SüdTirol (Vinschgau) und es war super! Mit meiner Location hier überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen! Wobei es mir hier auch ganz gut gefällt 

Naja, ich poste auch mal ein Foto. Das ist vom letzten Freitag (1 Tag nach meiner Fichtelberg Tour, 145km). Eigentlich war blödes Wetter. Vorerst sonnig (6.00 - 8.00) danach bis ca. 13 Uhr Regen, Wind, Nebel und Kälte (aufm Berg nur 5°C). Aber ab ca. 13.00Uhr zog es wieder langsam auf..... nur noch Regen 






Aber einen Tag danach sag es relativ sauber aus.... der Regen war ganz praktisch, nach über 120-schlamm-km noch fast sauber...


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Will damit sagen: Man kann fast alles auch mit einem Hardtail aus der Steinzeit fahren - den Part der Federung übernimmt dann der Fahrer.
> Und das beste Fully bringt nichts, wenn man die Fahrtechnik nicht drauf hat.


Willste damit sagen: Deine Frau hat die Fahrtechnik und Du das Fully?


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2006)

Du siehst der Neid der Nordalpler ist den Südälplern sicher.
Deshalb fahre ich auch am Freitag für 2 Wochen an den Lago ... und zwar den Maggiore!


----------



## Tom_Leo (29. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Willste damit sagen: Deine Frau hat die Fahrtechnik und Du das Fully?



Eher: Fahrtechnik eignet man sich besser mit einem Hardtail an. Da muss man vorher überlegen wie und wo man fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

@Mit_mir_nicht!

Hab' in deiner Ga*l*erie (@all: man beachte die Schreibweise!  ) Bilder von deinem Innenraum-Radträger gesehen...
So in der Art wollte ich mir auch mal einen bauen, aber erst für's nächste Auto. ...wenn ich denn mal eines finden würde, welches ein ausreichend hohes Gepäckabteil hat, bezahlbar aber kein Mega-Minivan ist..!  
Eines deiner Bilder verrät mir, Du fährst einen Opel... aber welchen?
Vectra? 
Hat ja zwischen Lenker und Dach noch reichlich Luft...!


----------



## y23 (29. Mai 2006)

will auch mal wieder was sinnvolles für die gallerie beitragen...
es6'2005 in action


----------



## thto (29. Mai 2006)

glatte 10 ! respekt !


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (29. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mit_mir_nicht!
> 
> Hab' in deiner Ga*l*erie (@all: man beachte die Schreibweise!  ) Bilder von deinem Innenraum-RadtrÃ¤ger gesehen...
> So in der Art wollte ich mir auch mal einen bauen, aber erst fÃ¼r's nÃ¤chste Auto. ...wenn ich denn mal eines finden wÃ¼rde, welches ein ausreichend hohes GepÃ¤ckabteil hat, bezahlbar aber kein Mega-Minivan ist..!
> ...



Den Indoor FahrradtrÃ¤ger habe ich fÃ¼r meinen Astra H Caravan gebaut.
Hatte die Nase voll die Bikes auf dem Dach zu transportieren, so stehen sie sicher und man kann sie auch mal die Nacht Ã¼ber im Auto lassen.
Die Idee ist ja nicht neu, die Kaufvarianten sind oft sa. teuer, es gibt noch die Brett-Variante siehe @Melocross oder meine...






- Grundprofil wird in den vorhandenen "Schnappern" der umgeklappten RÃ¼cksitzlehne befestigt 
- durch LanglÃ¶cher schwenkbar bis 45Â°
- Gesamtkosten belaufen sich auf ca. 40â¬ ohne die Zeit

MMN


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

Ja ja, ich kenn' das Prinzip mit dem Einschnappen von www.radstand.de.
Die Brettlösung von Melocross finde ich nicht so hitverdächtig. 
Meinen hab' ich aus 25er Vierkantrohr gebruzzelt, siehe Bild:



Ist optisch nicht so der Bringer, aber die Aluprofillösung heb' ich mir für's nächste Auto auf. Nur kann sich das in Ermangelung Bike-aufrecht-im-Innenraum-fähiger Fahrzeuge durchaus noch eine Weile hinziehen, bis ich meinen (Volvo V40) ersetze! 
Astra, interessant. Hat 'ne Menge Platz...! 
Weißt Du, wie's platzmäßig im Vectra aussieht? Ist der genauso groß/hoch wie deiner? Größer/höher?
Bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Opel-Fan, aber bei denen ist das P/L-Verhältnis wenigstens noch halbwegs ok...


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Mai 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> so stehen sie sicher und man kann sie auch mal die Nacht über im Auto lassen.



Habe ich da eine Sicherung in den Fotos übersehen? Den Schnellspanner kann man doch normal öffnen. Oder ist irgendwo noch ein Schloss, außer die Verriegelung der Autotüren?


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Mai 2006)

das reicht wohl, oder glaubst du jemand knackt dein Auto und kapituliert dann vor einem schloss - der nimmt einfach das ganze auto mit....


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Mai 2006)

Die selbe Diskusion hatte ich vor kurzen mit meiner Frau. Sie meinte auch, etwas im Auto zu lassen sei genügend sicher.

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Eine Autotür zu knacken ist nicht eine Hochkunst. Allerdings gibt es ein großen Unterschied zwischen etwas von ein Auto zu entnehmen und ein Autodieb zu sein. Und es den Dieb leichter zu machen ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2006)

Dann nimmt man die Räder eben abends aus dem Auto raus und stellt sie in die Hotelgarage... 
Wofür residiert man sonst in einem zertifiziertem Bike-Hotel...?! 
Macht ihr das etwa nicht...?  
Nee blödsinn, ich hab' ich die Räder am Lago auch im Auto gelassen. Hatte da eigtl. auch keine Bedenken. 
Aber der größte Vorteil an der Methode ist weniger, dass man die Räder nicht jeden Abend ausladen muss, sondern dass man nicht mit 130 auf der Autobahn dahineiert, man nicht die Fliegen vom Lenker kratzen muss und dass es die Räder nicht einsaut, wie auf einem Heckträger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (29. Mai 2006)

man könnte die hinteren Scheiben ja auch abdunkeln und eine Decke über die Räder hängen dann sieht keiner was wirklich drin steht und ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2006)

Und dann knacken sie das Auto aus reiner Neugier. Auch nicht besser.


----------



## M!ke (29. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sneak Preview von unserer heutigen super-sonnigen und fast-zu-warmen 1800hm Tour zur Laugenalm:




Da wird man richtig neidisch....! Bei uns gibts vllt. 100 - 150 hm am Stück


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Mai 2006)

fährst du so mit den rädern?

ach.. sobald schön wetter ist, zeig ich euch mal, wie man nen ES7 stehend in nem Corsa B transportiert.

Und dann brauch mir keiner was zu erzählen, wie da was verkratzen soll.


----------



## RonnyS (29. Mai 2006)

..ist schon gut WUUDI (zeigst ja nicht mal ein Bild von der
bewirtschafteten Hütte auf der Laugenalm)....und bei uns soll es diese Woche --> ja ENDE MAI --> auf 1000 Hm
runterschneien --ja ich wiederhole-- SCHNEE !
(aber cos75 liebt es so und Flo im Schnee "tigert" gleich
nächste Woche nach Garmisch)


----------



## cos75 (29. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bei uns soll es diese Woche --> ja ENDE MAI --> auf 1000 Hm
> runterschneien --ja ich wiederhole-- SCHNEE !
> (aber cos75 liebt es so und Flo im Schnee "tigert" gleich
> nächste Woche nach Garmisch)



Huch, mein Name ist gefallen  Also auf Schneebiken hätte ich direkt mal wieder Bock  
Gipfel muss dann natürlich auch dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (29. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte auch das wäre ne Galerie!!
> 
> GC Comp M aus Montagewoche 20/06
> Sorry für die Katzenaugen, nicht gleich beschimpfen!!


 

sehr "schüüüggggg!"

Welche Naben hast du bekommen? Deore oder Sun?


----------



## uss (29. Mai 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> sehr "schüüüggggg!"
> 
> Welche Naben hast du bekommen? Deore oder Sun?




Hinten Deore, vorne Iridium!!

Glaub mir, das Warten lohnt sich total. Rad wurde mittlerweile um die Reflektoren erleichtert!!


----------



## CES7 (29. Mai 2006)

Das Comp ist aber P/L-technisch nicht unbedingt der Oberknaller.
Das Cube LTD CC krieg ich beim Händler um die Ecke incl. Louise für den gleichen Preis mit nahezu gleicher Ausstattung. Okay es ist ein Sondermodell aber ich kaufe dann doch lieber beim Händler, wenn der Preis fast derselbe ist.


----------



## uss (29. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Comp ist aber P/L-technisch nicht unbedingt der Oberknaller.
> Das Cube LTD CC krieg ich beim Händler um die Ecke incl. Louise für den gleichen Preis mit nahezu gleicher Ausstattung. Okay es ist ein Sondermodell aber ich kaufe dann doch lieber beim Händler, wenn der Preis fast derselbe ist.



Aber Design und Geometrie sind ja nicht gleich. Canyon ist schlicht und das bockt. Was bittet dir der Händler um die Ecke?...meisst hör ich hier ja nichts Positives!! Und warum sollte der kein Interesse haben an Inspektionen etc. zu verdienen!? Daran verdient er doch bestimmt mehr als am Rad, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Mutton (29. Mai 2006)

Und außerdem sprechen wir doch hier von einem Canyon  
(gar nicht voreingenommen )


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Mai 2006)

echt schick das GCcomp


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2006)

3 schwarze Canyons:



... wir wurden auf der Tour auch schon angesprochen ob wir von Canyon gesponsort wären... schön wär's. @Staabi: Mit diesen 3 Bikes fahren wir heuer auch eine Transalp, wollt ihr uns nicht sponsorn .

Mirja und ihr WXC in Action:




40 weitere Fotos von saftigen Almwiesen und sonnigen Forst- und Rodelbahnen gibt's wie immer in meinem Südtiroler Mountainbike Blog.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Mai 2006)

gibts nen grund, warum du weisse kabelbinder an ein schwarzes canyon machst?


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2006)

Oh my god. Deine Probleme möchte ich haben.

Ja gibt es: *ICH HATTE NUR WEISSE IN PASSENDER GRÖSSE !*

Die sind ja eh nur jetzt zu Beginn oben um die Gabel einzustellen, fliegen später eh wieder runter...


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. Mai 2006)

@ wuudi, würde die Kabelbinder immer oben lassen, da du jederzeit testen kannst, ob der Federweg ausgenutzt wird bzw. die Gabel durchschlägt und ev. so besser abstimmen kannst bwz. an verschienene (Haus-)Strecken bzw. an die Strecke des Heimrennens anpassen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> gibts nen grund, warum du weisse kabelbinder an ein schwarzes canyon machst?


Das fragt der, der eine schöne XT-Kurbel mit einem Streifen Klebeband entstellt...


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2006)

Meine Gabeln schlagen nie durch .

Auch wenn ich sie noch so weich fahre, mit meinen 60kg krieg ich se nicht durch. Ok ich müsst mal nen 2m Drop springen, dann vielleicht .


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. Mai 2006)

Mal sehen, ab August kann ich ein ES6/2005 wieder ein paar Mal bewegen und sehen, ob ich mit meinen 56 kg die Talas an ihre (Federwegs-)Grenzen bringe und den Federweg (fast) voll ausnutzen kann.


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Hinten Deore, vorne Iridium!!
> 
> Glaub mir, das Warten lohnt sich total. Rad wurde mittlerweile um die Reflektoren erleichtert!!


 
Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz wieso Canyon da nicht konsequent bei den Naben die gleichen Komponenten verbaut.
Ich hätte lieber die Iridium gehabt ;-)

Preis-/Leistungstechnisch ok, aber eben kein Sonderangebot.
Soll es ja auch nicht sein.

Deswegen habe ich zum Elite gegriffen:
- Avid Juicy 7 185/160
- Fox FRLT 80mm, LockOut
- Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
- Sand Blasted Anodized Light Silver Rahmen

Die 200 Aufpreis gegenüber dem Comp sind das meiner Meinung wert


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ab August kann ich ein ES6/2005 wieder ein paar Mal bewegen und sehen, ob ich mit meinen 56 kg die Talas an ihre (Federwegs-)Grenzen bringe und den Federweg (fast) voll ausnutzen kann.


 
56 KG???  

Ein Canyon Bike aber nichts auf dem Tisch


----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2006)

Sind hier nur Magersüchtige oder seid ihr Handtücher auch noch kleinwüchsig...???  
Wird langsam unheimlich hier...
Wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin im Ü85 Forum...


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2006)

Guckst du Bild:






Erkennst du Framesize M und definiere jetzt kleinwüchsig *grr*


----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2006)

Hehe, weiß' schon Wuudi. Ich hab' auch eher den 56 kg - Mensch gemeint... 
Von dir wissen wir ja, dass Du "nur" ein Handtuch bist...


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2006)

also ich bekomm auch - so wie gott mich schuf  - gute 80 kg auf die waage ;-) wie soll ich denn sonst ordentlich grip auf den hinterreifen bringen ;-) aja - die guten 80 sind auch auf gutet 185 cm verteilt  

und wenn es am wochenende endlich wieder mehr als 4 grad hat, werd ich auch mal das eine oder andere bild einer bike tour posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (30. Mai 2006)

In Deutschland glaubt man letztendlich, dass alles unter 1,70 klein ist, unter 1,75 "klein geraten" und erst um die 1,80 eine "normale Größe" ist.

Das deutsche Volk ist eben überdimensioniert,


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ab August kann ich ein ES6/2005 wieder ein paar Mal bewegen und sehen, ob ich mit meinen 56 kg die Talas an ihre (Federwegs-)Grenzen bringe und den Federweg (fast) voll ausnutzen kann.


Wenn du sie richtig abstimmst, schon...


----------



## Christian_74 (30. Mai 2006)

So, und damit diese Seite der Galerie nicht so nackt bleibt, paar Bilder aus de Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## pjfa (30. Mai 2006)

Change of rotation on front tire whith 1108kms


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2006)

@pjfa:

why ?


----------



## pjfa (30. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> why ?



More "grip"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (30. Mai 2006)

> In Deutschland glaubt man letztendlich, dass alles unter 1,70 klein ist, unter 1,75 "klein geraten" und erst um die 1,80 eine "normale Größe" ist.



gottseidank bin ich italiener, sonst wär ich nicht mal normal groß


----------



## pjfa (30. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> watt los pjfa? at first i thought that you destroyed the back of your bike. but after i took a further look i recognize that everythings okay. isn´t it?
> see ya


----------



## Christian_74 (30. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> gottseidank bin ich italiener, sonst wär ich nicht mal normal groß



Nur in den Augen der Deutsche. 
In Argentinien war ich hoch. Als ich nach Deutschland kam, musste ich damit fertig werden, dass ich von ein Tag zum anderen nur mittelmaß war. 

Und dass Frauen höher als einer selbst sein können...


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Mai 2006)

so gings mir nach dem Kambodscha Urlaub ...


----------



## Wince (30. Mai 2006)

3 schwarze Canyons: (Wuudi)

Das ist ja gerade das traurige...


----------



## Bayker (30. Mai 2006)

so bike is heute bei canyon eingetroffen. hoffe das ichs diese woche noch wiederbekommen.  

wär ja echt der hamma.  wärn schönes wochendende und ich kann von diesem scheiß rennrad runter


----------



## Bayker (30. Mai 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> More "grip"




more grip? truly? do you feel extremely more grip than before? 

i think about to change my tires from front to back when my bike arrives at home. at the moment it is at canyon because theres a problem with the fork / frame. hope thats not a big problem...... we´ll see.....


----------



## pjfa (30. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> more grip? truly? do you feel extremely more grip than before?
> 
> i think about to change my tires from front to back when my bike arrives at home. at the moment it is at canyon because theres a problem with the fork / frame. hope thats not a big problem...... we´ll see.....



Sunday i say something


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Benutze mal eine Nagelfeile


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

Und hier mal ein Bild von meinem Liebling.

Ist noch ganz Jungfräulich, grade mal 220 KM gefahren.

Einfach nur schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (30. Mai 2006)

Was für eine Tacho-Halterung ist das den?


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

Tacho gabs mal vor ein paar Wochen bei Plus für 19,99 Euronen.


----------



## Hupert (30. Mai 2006)

@baldur

...jetzt müssen nur noch Schutzbleche, ne Rahmentasche, Reflektoren und Beleuchtung, nen GPS-Empfänger, Schaltwerksschutzbügel, Kettenschutz, Standrohrneoprenschützer und natürlich ne Klingel ran. Dann ginge das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab doch nur das wichtigste dran!

Zwei Flaschen brauch ich, Tacho ist doch Standard (hat doch jeder), Pumpe ist auch notwendig!


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

Was hast du für Barends? Canyon?


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. Mai 2006)

Soweit ich das richtig erkenne sind es XLC Team. Diese gibt es von diversen Hersteller, halt immer anderes gelabelt wie zB von Cannondale, Scott...


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

Jau, Quellekatalog hat recht. 

Ich find die ganz gut, weil die nicht übermäßig groß sind.

War auf jeden Fall kein Fehlgriff.


----------



## Flok (30. Mai 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> @baldur
> 
> ...jetzt müssen nur noch Schutzbleche, ne Rahmentasche, Reflektoren und Beleuchtung, nen GPS-Empfänger, Schaltwerksschutzbügel, Kettenschutz, Standrohrneoprenschützer und natürlich ne Klingel ran. Dann ginge das schon in Ordnung.




kann das dann auch fliegen?


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> kann das dann auch fliegen?


 
Zumindest wird es vom Bodenpersonal gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Mai 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Tacho-Halterung ist das den?




Gabs im ALdi vor nem Jahr. 

Schaltwerksschutzbügel, 

Doch nicht wirklich, oder?




Kettenschutz, 

Oder meinste Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren?

Standrohrneoprenschützer


Wo gibts das?

 und natürlich ne Klingel ran. 


Ich hab ne BBB BIke Alert. IST DIE EKLIG. Goil  BIRR BIRR 

Ach, Übrigens: wie kann man nur Barends an nen Lenker machen


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

> Gabs im ALdi vor nem Jahr.



Ne, stimmt nicht, hab doch geschrieben, das es die vor einigen Wochen beim Plus gab.

@ alpha...  ---- dein Vorbau ist häßlich!


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, stimmt nicht, hab doch geschrieben, das es die vor einigen Wochen beim Plus gab.
> 
> @ alpha... ---- dein Vorbau ist häßlich!


 
lidl?


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (30. Mai 2006)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI

Falls du mit deinem Bike mal durch den Wald fährst, pass auf, dass dich kein Jäger mit nem Hirsch verwechselt...deine Lenkzentrale sieht aus wie ein Geweih.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Mai 2006)

Ihr seid doch alle nur Neidisch, weil ich ne Sexy Figur aufm Rad hab und keinen Katzenbuckel hab.


----------



## Mutton (30. Mai 2006)

alles ist relativ, im Auge des Betrachters....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

Naja, zumindest sitzt du aufrecht mit erhobenem Kopfe....!

Sexy bedeutet rasierte Beine und Strapse.

Aber nur bei einer Frau, komm also bitte nicht auf die Idee, dich mit Strapsen aufs Bike zu setzten:kotz:   um dann zu behaupten, ich hätte dich dau angetrieben.


----------



## Bayker (30. Mai 2006)

. die aufrechte sitzposition kann allerdings auch folgen haben. du haust dir eher den kopp an nem ast ein als das es nützlich wäre so aufrecht zu sitzen!. 

langer flacher vorbau und die welt is in ordnung. 


ich will dich in strapse sehn babyy.   

ihr habt einfälle, wie ne kuh ausfälle  

@ alpha

dein bike ist etwas unproportioniert um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

aba naja jeder wie ers mag. heute kam ne email von canyon in der stand das mein bike in koblöenz angekommen is und zur zeit gecheckt wird. 

wills vorm we noch wieder haben  

utopisch?


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2006)

> utopisch?



NEIIIIN, überhaupt nicht.

Hab eben schon ein Kurierauto bei Canyon (wohn ja in der Nähe) gesehen, die haben ein Bike eingeladen. Der Fahrer meinte, er müßte nach Bielefeld und da ein abgeben 

Bleib heute Nacht mal besser wach und schaue unentwegt zum Fenster raus, nicht das der noch vorbei fährt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab zu lange beine und nen kurzen Oberkörper. Und Wenn man etwas aub ergnomische Haltung achtet und nicht wie Ulle aufm Oberrohr liegt, passt das.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

ich find die Sitzposition vom alpha gar nicht so verkehrt - für den rücken viel besser

es sieht halt nicht wirklich gut aus - ähnlich wie die litevilles, dort ist es halt umgekehrt, mit 20 cm sattelüberhöhung - eben ungewohnt.


----------



## Bayker (31. Mai 2006)

@ baldur: 

geile story  schön wärs ja  mussi mi ebn aufs rennrad schwingen  obwohls hier so sauigkalt ist. nur 8 grad tagsüber. und das ende Mai. 

oder ich zieh mir NWD 6 rein  balsam für die mtb´ler seele sag ich da nur  

@ all

eine sattelüberhöhung und eine gewissen verlagerung nach vorne gehört zum mtb genauso dazu wie 
20"er felgen an nen ferrari!

ich finde die litevilles extrem geil mit dieser sattelüberhöhung. 

Sie bieten viel federweg ( fox talas RLC ) und haben ne verdammt geile race sitzposition.das beste verhältnis zwischen federweg und  vortrieb (resultiert aus sitzposition / sattelüberhöhung).! 

mir gefällts.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

>


puh...


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Soviel Sattelüberhöhung hatte das Liteville bei mir nicht.






Verwechsle niederes Oberrohr nicht mit Sattelüberhöhung .

P.S. Meine Frau fährt mit Sattel-Erniedrigung


----------



## Bayker (31. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> puh...




??????   probleme mit meiner smiley verwendung?


----------



## Bayker (31. Mai 2006)

hmnm ja das verwechsel ich schon nich, es sieht halt ziemlich sportlich und straff aus. 

steh auf sowas 

und soviel zum thema sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Sattelüberhöhung hatte das Liteville bei mir nicht.


Krawuzi, in der Konfiguration ein absolutes Traumbike! (und schööön...)




			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Meine Frau fährt mit Sattel-Erniedrigung


Ja, das ist ein generelles Frauen-Bike-Problem.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

ich fahre auch mit Sattelerniedrigung,

mit liteviller überhöhung meint ich folgendes:










bei den meisten ist es eh nicht so krass, sieht aber trotzdem schei$$e aus...


----------



## Bayker (31. Mai 2006)

wie gesagt. das ist ansichtssache wie man die sattelüberhöhung findet. ich mag sowas. allerdings auch nicht so extrem wie auf den gezeigten bildern ! 

zwischen 2-5 cm über lenker is okay. so hab ichs bei meinem ES7 jedenfalls.

@ wuudi: 

wie komst du an so "fette" räder?  bist du croesus?  10 Punkte für das Liteville. Traumkombination


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

Bikefestival in Riva

Mehr infos und mehr Bilder wie immer in seinem Blog


----------



## boersiator (31. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Sattelüberhöhung hatte das Liteville bei mir nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wunderschönes bike, schöne frau


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

@aemkei77:

ROFL, da muss ich jetzt nichts mehr dazusagen. 

Dein erstes Liteville-Bild find ich jetzt ganz normal, die anderen beiden sind wahrscheinlich XL. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die "Riesen" auch mit anderen Bikes solche Überhöhungen haben.

Ich bin ja ein M und L Liteville gefahren und hatte beim M auch net so die Überhöhung. Wird wohl wie auch bei anderen Bikes mit dem Verhältniss Schrittlänge/Körpergröße zusammenhängen.

Und @Flo: Das ist kein Problem von Frauenbikes, sondern ein Feature. Mei Frau will des so. Als Physiotherapeutin "muss"/will sie aufrecht sitzen .


----------



## Sisu (31. Mai 2006)

@Wuudi
 hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Biketyp, sondern mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun:
Mein Freund fährt gewohnheitsbedingt sein ESX7 auch mit ziemlicher Sattelüberhöhung....ich dagegen fahre auch so ähnlich wie Mirja.....Lenker und Sattel fast gleich hoch!
Ab und zu verstelle ich die Höhe...ja nachdem...steiler Anstieg...Sattel etwas höher.....steile Abfahrt....Sattel etwas runter.....je nach gusto 

Kann doch jeder halten wie er will,oder?

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Also bei der Abfahrt geht der Sattel runter, das ist klar, aber bei dem Anstieg sollte der Sattel doch nicht höher eingestellt werden ?
Sattelhöhe beim rauffahren bzw. pedalieren ist ja nicht eine Ansichtssache, sondern sollte ja genau auf die Beine eingestellt werden ...


----------



## pjfa (31. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2006)

so lächelt ein Mann mit einem gesunden Schritt.
there's a man with a happy penis.

@Pifa
Just in case i wanna buy an awfully ugly seat, you seem to recommend the strike?
I am quite sure that i am going to replace the canyon seat, it's really not comfy at all, i am just not sure if the strike fits my needs.
Probably going to test it though...


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> bei den meisten ist es eh nicht so krass, sieht aber trotzdem schei$$e aus...


Mir gefällt eine große Sattelüberhöhung sowohl optisch als auch fahrerisch gut. --> angenehm bei steilen Anstiegen.
Bergab wird sowieso abgesenkt (sofern anspruchsvoller Weg).
(und da sind die Litevilles dann auch wieder toll --> durch das stark abfallende Oberrohr enorme Schrittfreiheit)


----------



## pjfa (31. Mai 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> @Pifa
> Just in case i wanna buy an awfully ugly seat, you seem to recommend the strike?
> I am quite sure that i am going to replace the canyon seat, it's really not comfy at all, i am just not sure if the strike fits my needs.
> Probably going to test it though...



SMP Strike  
Good for many hours on bike


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2006)

alright, i got that.
Still, buying the right seat, big amount of luck finding the right one.
maybe i am going to be measured in a good shop, you know.
on the weekend i went up to the "Reintalangerhütte" near Garmisch,
and for a fair amount of time, i couldn't feel my willy at all...


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

> Mir gefällt eine große Sattelüberhöhung sowohl optisch als auch fahrerisch gut



weder meinen augen noch meinen Bandscheiben gefällts, ist aber geschmackssache - wollt eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass der Alpha DIESES mal zu unrecht kritisiert wird


----------



## Sisu (31. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der Abfahrt geht der Sattel runter, das ist klar, aber bei dem Anstieg sollte der Sattel doch nicht höher eingestellt werden ?
> Sattelhöhe beim rauffahren bzw. pedalieren ist ja nicht eine Ansichtssache, sondern sollte ja genau auf die Beine eingestellt werden ...



klar mache ich das sehr selten(!)....während meiner Isartrails ist gar kein Verstellen angebracht....aber am Lago, wenn ich meine Gabel(Minute 3) ganz absenke, verändert sich die Geometrie schon sehr, und da habe ich für mich persönlich festgestellt,daß da bei ganz steilen Anstiegen der Sattel einen Tick höher angenehmer ist!(für meine Knie) 
Vielleicht ist das verkehrt, aber wie gesagt ich finde es angenehmer so! 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y23 (31. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Sattelüberhöhung hatte das Liteville bei mir nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



argh... das bike is ja wohl mal porno!!!
war gerade mal auf der liteville website... seh ich das richtig, dass es das teil nur als rahmenkit gibt?
welche laufräder sind das auf dem bild?
k. preislich ist das wahrscheinlich jenseits meiner möglichkeiten, aber das ding sieht einfach so lecker aus... *flenn*
was müsste man für das teil in der abgebildeten konfiguration hinblättern?
wenn ich mein studium rum hab, kann ich hoffentlich auch mal ne zeitlang ohne schlechtes gewissen nach dem motto "klotzen statt kleckern" leben... und dann wird sowas angeschafft... ;-)


----------



## zonkimwald (31. Mai 2006)

Das sind die FR2350 von DTSwiss... 
Die liegen so bei 799 Euronen, sind n bissl schwerer als Mavic DeeMax und warscheinlich richtig fiess haltbar...
Wenn ich meine LR geschrottet hab (also wenn das Bike erstmal da ist ;o) )
Dann .... warte ich noch n bissl, weil die sind auch mit abgeschlossenem Studium  richtig teuer


----------



## RonnyS (31. Mai 2006)

TOM....geht es -jetzt- schon (ohne Schnee/Eis) ?
Charlie gesund ?


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Das geilste an dem Liteville waren die *Big Betty* !

At least einer vorne kommt mir beim nächsten Lago-Urlaub auf mein ES7.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Das geilste an dem Liteville waren die *Big Betty* !
> At least einer vorne kommt mir beim nächsten Lago-Urlaub auf mein ES7.


Hehe, und wieder ein Gläubiger...


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Was heißt hier Gläubiger . Die Dinger haben geklebt dass es a Freid woar .


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2006)

Ronny, redest du mit mir?
Bin grad dabei, ein paar Fotos raufzuladen, aber nichts Überwältigendes..

Who the heck is Charlie? der Hüttenwirt? der Hund?
Ich war zum ersten mal da.
Aufwärts sind wir ab Garmisch gfahrn, kurz vor der Partnachklamm links weg....
ächzoshit, is das steil!
Weiter über die Bockhütte, dann neue Reittalangerhütte.

Danach wars ein Traum, die Trails weiter oben sind Sahne, wir hatten ein riesen Glück mit dem Wetter, nicht ein Regentropfen!

Richtig schön ist dann der Downhill, teilweise schön technisch, teilweise schön flowig, ich hab zum ersten mal mein ES6  so richtig ausgenutzt.
Die Tour kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen, unsere Variante hatte ca. 1600 HM, man kann sie aber auch mit weniger fahren, z.B. ab Elmau.

Der Schnee auf den Bildern ist alter Schnee, den spülen sie aber gerade weg.
Quali is bei mir zur Zeit nicht so berauschend, weil Handy- Bilder, sorry


----------



## RonnyS (31. Mai 2006)

Charly ist der Hüttenwirt (ein alter Großhaderner)


----------



## Madt (31. Mai 2006)

@y23
das bike wie es da steht liegt wahrscheinlich im bereich von ca.4000 euro..wahrscheinlich sogar noch teurer...der rahmen allein und die felgen sind ja enorm teuer...wird wohl fuer viele ein traum bleiben.


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2006)

Junge, ich schreib einen Mist zam manchmal....Reintalangerhütte, nicht Reittalangerhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Mai 2006)

was soll daran so toll sein? die wippe ist ja wohl mega hässlich, verglichen mit nem Cube AMS oder Canyon ES Rahmen


----------



## frank-man (31. Mai 2006)

Hi Tom 23", gibt es eine genaue Beschreibung von der Tour irgendwo? Bin seit Dezember in München und wollt auch mal demnächst in die Alpen für ein Wochenende...  

Grüße


----------



## RonnyS (31. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/mountainbike_angerhuette.asp


----------



## y23 (31. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> was soll daran so toll sein? die wippe ist ja wohl mega hässlich, verglichen mit nem Cube AMS oder Canyon ES Rahmen



--> aufgeräumtes design (dämpferansteuerung trägt dazu maßgeblich bei) - schlicht/schwarz, mit wenigen aber gut erkennbaren farbakzenten... ein traum


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Jetzt sind die ODI's dran:







P.S. Morgen wird wider gebiked, dann gibt's später wieder Fotos vom Gipfel und den Canyons .


----------



## pjfa (1. Juni 2006)

Video of my XC7 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-957344339273564239


----------



## zonkimwald (1. Juni 2006)

I think you DO love your bike !!!
Hope i will be as glad as you if my bike is ready!

And ... whats that strange light around your bike? Is it the sun?
Why it isnt raining in Portugal? (or better: why do i still live where it rains all day?)


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:
			
		

> And ... whats that strange light around your bike? Is it the sun?


The day star ? Heard about that.


----------



## zonkimwald (1. Juni 2006)

looks like this ...





but i think its a myth...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (1. Juni 2006)

It´s hot in Castelo Branco (Portugal) 28ºC http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## zonkimwald (1. Juni 2006)

i havent seen this colour of the sky for a month now...
and at the moment its 8-12C here...
Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Bond007 (1. Juni 2006)

...how wonderful it must be there - can´t we change it with
the cold and rainy Germany, can we!?   
28° degree - at this moment we can just dream of it!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

"...erreichen die Temperaturen am Nachmittag Höchstwerte von 12° bis 20°."

Ok, 28 sind's net, aber warm genug zum biken. Ich pack meine sieben Sachen und dann bin ich weg. Tschööööö .


----------



## Bond007 (1. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pack meine sieben Sachen und dann bin ich weg. Tschööööö .



...nach *Südtirol* oder woanders hin?!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Meine sieben Sachen (Camelbak, Blase, Helm, Longsleeve, Windjacke, Beinlinge, Kamera) und mein Ziel: Mittager (2.422m) in Meran-2000.

Bye !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (1. Juni 2006)

Warte Wuudi - ich komme mit....... 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Juni 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Video of my XC7 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-957344339273564239



Muy bueno!! Ahora queremos unos videos tuyos con la Canyon en acción!  
(Nos ponemos cada vez más exigentes )


----------



## tom23" (1. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/mountainbike_angerhuette.asp



jepp, blaue Gumpe is aber nicht mehr, ist dem Hochwasser nach der Giga- Schneeschmelze zum Opfer gefallen.

Tour für einen tag ideal, würd ich mal sagen, wenn du auch noch wandern willst, 
empfehle ich Dir die Übernachtung auf der Hütte und die Bergtour am nächsten Tag.
Kostet 9  für AVler
18  für den Rest.


----------



## Wince (1. Juni 2006)

Jungens mich regt immomend Canyon mal end mit ihren Langweiligen Farben auf! Was ist denn bitteschön eine Blase? Ist das zum Reinpinkeln oder so Wasservorat?!


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juni 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Jungens mich regt immomend Canyon mal end mit ihren Langweiligen Farben auf! Was ist denn bitteschön eine Blase? Ist das zum Reinpinkeln oder so Wasservorat?!



Eine "Wassertasche" die man sich hinten rein schiebt.
Wenn du an dem Schlauch nuckelst kommt raus was du willst bzw was du vorher eingefüllst hast


----------



## Skytalker (1. Juni 2006)

So um mal was gegen das "langweilige" Schwarz zu tun ist hier mal etwas schickes rotes   . 
leider nur Innenaufnahmen, weil ich bei Ausfahrten nie ne Kamera dabei habe.


----------



## Bayker (1. Juni 2006)

endlich maln RC7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wurde auch langsam zeit !!


----------



## Bond007 (1. Juni 2006)

*@Skytalker:* Hey, sieht doch super aus, vor allem _SAUBER_ geputzt!!


----------



## Trailsucker (1. Juni 2006)

ENDLICH mal was anderes. schon allein wegen der farbe kaufenswert


----------



## Tom_Leo (1. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Wassertasche" die man sich hinten rein schiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (1. Juni 2006)

2-Deutig  

Das Rot ist doch ein guter Anfang, is das nen spezieller Wunsch oder so?

ich kenn nämlich ur dunkle canyons, ausser des yellowstone


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2006)

Webseiten zu besuchen scheint schwer zu sein.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=3


----------



## Flok (1. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich pjfas Bilder hier sehe werde ich ganz neidisch. Ich habe mir erstmal gestern eine ordentliche Erkältung zugezogen, wurde bei einer Tour (natürlich ohne Regensachen) ordentlich durchweicht bei 8°C :|

Irgendwas läuft hier falsch mit dem Wetter! Ich vermute sogar schon illegale Absprachen der Energiekonzerne bzgl. des Wetters


----------



## löösns (1. Juni 2006)

was am liteville so geil ist? ALLES! und wuudi, was war denn der comment mit den big bettys? ich glaube du hast dich schon zusehr an das bike gewöhnt... die reifen sind an dem bike wie die frisur einer geilen frau im bett... vergleichsweise extrem zu vernachlässigen...  

hab noch ne frage zum spacemobil vor ein paar seiten: da war der vorschlag einen schaltwerk schutzkäfig zu montieren. hab în letzer zeit echt häufig darüber nachgedacht... ich mein so mit nem xo schaltwek am bike wird man da schon etwas vorsichtiger, oder? ich hab dann sicher angst vor stürzen... nicht vor körperlichen schäden, sondern vor schäde an meinem schaltwerk... bin ich denn der einzige? 

gibts nen fred mit dem thema schaltwerk schutzbügel? gibts die gar niht mehr, oder sind die auf der sünderliste der bikeparts? hmmm, son ein stylisher shutz würd ich mir eigentlich schon ranschrauben...


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

In der Höhe war's heute bei uns auch nicht so warm:





...aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Bayker (1. Juni 2006)

ey wuudi.!!!!! du machst mich depressiv!!!!! nur regen, kein bike im schuppen und arschkalt isses hier auch noch. 7 ° C !!!!!!!!!!! alles doof.


----------



## RonnyS (1. Juni 2006)

...einfach --schön--  ....besser "super-herrlich"


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

11 Grad auf 2000m ?   Hier schneits ab 700m


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Najo 11° weil kurz die Sonne rauskam und den HAC wärmte, davor waren's nur 9° ... brrrrrrr ... für unsere Verhältnisse .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (1. Juni 2006)

Hier mal 2 Bilder aus dem Tessin vom letzten Wochenende  
Samstag im Bedrettotal




Sonntag im Val Canaria


----------



## Wince (1. Juni 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Webseiten zu besuchen scheint schwer zu sein.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=3



Brauch ich doch net, wenn dus für mich machst  


Joa, ganz schön da bei euch. Aber bei uns in der Bergischen Schweiz siehts auch ganz schön aus, es gibt nur keine hohen Berge.


----------



## Gunnar (1. Juni 2006)




----------



## Bond007 (1. Juni 2006)

...genau *SO* muß a richtig´s MTB ausseh´n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Pic´s davor, einfach nur beneidenswert - aber i gönn´s an jedem von Euch!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juni 2006)

freds gab es. fazit: finger weg vor schaltschutzbügel. die koennen den rahmen verziehen.

was ich am ES rahmen nicth gut find, ist dass das X0 einfach so weit raussteht.

leg ich mich nach links, verzieh ich mir die bremsen, leg ich mich nach rechts, schrotte ich mirs schaltwerk.

deswegen: vorsichtig fahren.


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Juni 2006)

@ Skytalker, herrlich!  Haaa, würde man alle schwarze Teile in weiß haben... Ich saber wie Homer schon vor solche Vorstellungen. Die Farbengestaltung con Bikes ist einfach zu begrenzt, bzw. zu teuer umzulakieren. 

Wegen Schaltwerkschutzbügel stimme ich mit Alpha zu. Weg davon. Wofür existiert sonst ein austauschbarer Ausfallende? 



> leg ich mich nach links, verzieh ich mir die bremsen, leg ich mich nach rechts, schrotte ich mirs schaltwerk.


Wo fährst du denn, dass du solch eine Schräglage schaffst, Bremse oder Schaltwerk zu beschädigen? Hast du Saugnapfen an deine Reifen angebracht oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juni 2006)

der becker meint er stürzt halt abwechselnd nach links und nach rechts


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Juni 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> der becker meint er stürzt halt abwechselnd nach links und nach rechts



unsinn. ich holper in schraeglage gestuetzt durch meinen fetten lenker und barends schlittschuhmaessig durch die kurven. 

was glaubt ihr, wozu die dran sind! doch nicht zum festhalten.


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Juni 2006)




----------



## Tom33 (3. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> unsinn. ich holper in schraeglage gestuetzt durch meinen fetten lenker und barends schlittschuhmaessig durch die kurven.
> 
> was glaubt ihr, wozu die dran sind! doch nicht zum festhalten.



     Für den Witz des Tages


----------



## thto (3. Juni 2006)

fotos von unserer tour heute morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2006)

sag mal, machst du die Augen beim Radfahrn zu? Oder wirkt das auf den Bildern nur so?


----------



## thto (3. Juni 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, machst du die Augen beim Radfahrn zu? Oder wirkt das auf den Bildern nur so?



hi CR,
nee habe auf den weg geschaut, da es dort, speziell auf dem 3.Bild, verdammt steil ist, die perspektive auf den fotos verfälscht manchmal die sicht bzw. wirkung von trails und gelände....     
bin heute zum ersten mal eine steilkehre bergab gefahren wo ich seit 8 Jahren absteigen muss, yes , yeahhh, yessssss

für mich ist das ES7 optimal !!!!! wirklich gelungenes BIKE !!!!!!

so gleich gehts auf zu rock am ring........ Depeche Mode und Placebo morgen abend werden ein echtes highlight werden, wie auch kaltes becks ausm camelbag.....  

bekannter von mir hat gestern ein ES5 bestellt, dass ist schon der hammer wie mundpropaganda als verkaufsförderndes mittel wirkt , nur zur Info 10 wochen wartezeit , ein anderer freund zieht sich ein ES aus dem Sparbuch falls noch vorhanden am JAhresende oder bestellt ein 2007er Modell.

so das wars....

ich hasse klingeltonspots aus MTV !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reispfanne (3. Juni 2006)

Da fährt man mal 4 Wochen in Thailand die Verwandschaft besuchen, und schon geht's hier drunter und drüber ^^ Naja, kurz und knapp, ich und das Glanzmobil. Nein das is nich geputzt, die Sonne knallt bloß so drauf!






Also dann, let the sun shine!


----------



## Tails (3. Juni 2006)

@ Reispfanne

Die Frage mag jetzt etwas seltsam erscheinen , aber kannst du mir sagen was das für ne Sonnenbrille ist? Sowas in der Art such ich schon länger, aber fündig geworden bin ich leider noch nicht...

Und, schickes Bike natürlich


----------



## Reispfanne (3. Juni 2006)

Alpina Tri-Lines ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tails (3. Juni 2006)

Hey, danke  Die sieht echt gut aus, da werd ich mich jetzt mal nach umschauen


----------



## pjfa (4. Juni 2006)

39kms by nigth


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

....why with glasses (or are the "nights" in Portugal
brightly lit ?)


----------



## pjfa (4. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ....why with glasses (or are the "nights" in Portugal
> brightly lit ?)


Where is Wally??? 




21h00 to 23h05


----------



## in60 (4. Juni 2006)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir wieder mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## pjfa (5. Juni 2006)

Canyon Spirit  4th place for Pedro and 5th place for me
more pics: http://btt-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/06/ii-btt-nocturno-casa-do-benfica.html


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juni 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juni 2006)

Great pjfa and for everybody: NICE pictures / wirkliche Superbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (5. Juni 2006)

so nu ma wieda was von mir. bin ja zur zeit leider ohne bike.


----------



## Wince (5. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es schon mal reingestellt habe?!

Hier ist der Link:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253349/ppuser/59628


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Ich denke schon, jedenfalls erinner ich mich an den berühmten Satz des Dr. aemkei : "...was ich nicht sehen kann, weil ichs schon gesehen habe: mund zu!"


----------



## aemkei77 (5. Juni 2006)

so ähnlich...

da fällt mir ein: was bringt mir eigentlich ein fullface?


----------



## TheDarkKnight (5. Juni 2006)

Fullface? Erspart dir ne Gesichtspizza  
Also bei Stürzen aufs Gesicht bietet er nen viel besseren Schutz, ebenso ist der Mund und Kinnbereich besser geschützt. Vor allem wenn man in steinigem Geläuf aufklatscht.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Was bringt mir überhaupt ein Helm ? Ich stürze ja nie .

Ne im Ernst, bin am überlegen einen Speci Deviant mal zu testen. Nur eins ist sicher, wenn ich mit nem Fullface auf Tour gehe, dann zieh ich den erst an wenn's "richtig" bergab geht, so lange es leicht aufwärts/gerade geht baumelt der hinten am Rucksack, da ist dann abzuwägen ob das dann die "beste" Lösung ist 

P.S. : 






... wir müssen beide noch lernen. Ich muss lernen höher zu droppen und Mirja muss lernen im _richtigen_ Moment auf den Auslöser zu drücken, und die richtige Perspektive zu wählen, damit's auch so hoch aussieht wie's wirklich war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2006)

Speci Deviant hab ich schon mal probiert. Sitzt ganz gut und fühlt sich viel leichter und luftiger an als alle anderen Full Face Helme die ich sonst probiert hab. Wenn ich wie du nur in den Alpen unterwegs wäre hätte ich mir den schon lange zugelegt. Ist aber schon ausverkauft (in der Fiberglasversion). In Carbon gibts ihn glaub ich noch.
Gruss WErn


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2006)

Der Carbon Team wär schon "hübsch" auch noch dazu , mal schaun was hier in unseren Shops liegt. Wahrscheinlich so gut wie keiner .


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2006)

Und an dieser Stelle wie immer mein Kompromiss-Tipp: Casco Viper MX.


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Ein paar Fotos unserer Tour zum Kreuzjöchl hatte ich ja schon gepostet, deshalb gibt's 2 nicht so interessante Pictures als appetizer .










Die restlichen 30 Pics + die Tourenbeschreibung wie immer hier...


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juni 2006)

@Wuudi

Tut ihr denn noch was anderes außer biken? ;-) bei uns ist das wetter derzeit zu besch.... um was zu unternehmen. 

aber echt coole pics - ich denk ich werd auswandern ....


----------



## Sisu (6. Juni 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> @Wuudi
> 
> Tut ihr denn noch was anderes außer biken? ;-) bei uns ist das wetter derzeit zu besch.... um was zu unternehmen.
> 
> aber echt coole pics - ich denk ich werd auswandern ....




....das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit.
Wuudi und Mirja müssen ziemlich coole Jobs haben, da sooooo viel Zeit zum Biken bleibt! 
Wenn´s bei uns Jobmäßig mal ginge....spielt das Wetter wieder nicht mit....so wie die letzten 14 Tage!
auswandern werde ich dieses Jahr noch nicht ...vielleicht nächstes...aber mein momentaner Lichtblick ist Anfang Juli........1 Woche Dolomiten und Meran 
und Anfang September 8 Tage Riva 

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

soooo grad en nettes gespräch mit Canyon geführt und der Mensch an der Hotline hat gesagt das die Fox Talas RLC und der RS Pearl 3.3 defekt seien und zum Hersteller geschickt wurde. In etwa 2 Wochen kann ich wieder mit meinem Bike fahren. 

Aber bitte erklärt mir mal wie nach knapp 400 KM die Gabel und der Dämpfer mau gehen können?!?!?!?


----------



## Tom33 (6. Juni 2006)

Bedienungsfehler?


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

ja seh ich auch so

vorallem bei meiner Fahrweise.

kann mir das nich erklären. Naja es gibt ja kostenfrei ersatz  

komisch komisch ich bin damit harmlose waldautobahnen geheizt und son paar kleine hügel, also nix wildes welches die dämpfer beanspruchen könnte 

montagsprodukte


----------



## Tom33 (6. Juni 2006)

Bei meinem Dämfer hatte ich auch erst einen Defekt vermutet, aber nun hat sich das mit dem Ölverlust aber gegeben. Bin echt froh, habe keine Böcke auf die Puckelei mit dem Paket und dann das Warten... Wobei ich im Moment eh fast ausschließlich RR fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> soooo grad en nettes gespräch mit Canyon geführt und der Mensch an der Hotline hat gesagt das die Fox Talas RLC und der RS Pearl 3.3 defekt seien und zum Hersteller geschickt wurde. In etwa 2 Wochen kann ich wieder mit meinem Bike fahren.
> 
> Aber bitte erklärt mir mal wie nach knapp 400 KM die Gabel und der Dämpfer mau gehen können?!?!?!?



Vermutlich weil unsere "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität zu immer billigeren Produktionsverfahren zwingt, damit die Profite erhalten bleiben 
(der berühmte Sportler der 20 Mio bekommt um Schuhe zu tragen, für den die Näherin 20cent bekommt)

Was ich dieses Jahr schon an defekten Markenartikeln hatte, entbehrt echt jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und mich regt es mehr und mehr auf das vorallem solche teuren produkte wie die talas RLC ( 1000 euro ) nach so einer kurzen zeit überhaupt daran denkt sich zu verabschieden !!!!

nichts ist meihr wie es war

zur zeit fahre ich ein altes Hercules herrenrad. Nutze diese um zur arbeit zu kommen und die schaltung (hurret commander) schaltet heute, nach 30 jahren immer noch sehr gut. Würde sagen auf deore niveau ! 

Schöne deutsche wertarbeit.......


----------



## uphillking (6. Juni 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich weil unsere "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität zu immer billigeren Produktionsverfahren zwingt, damit die Profite erhalten bleiben
> (der berühmte Sportler der 20 Mio bekommt um Schuhe zu tragen, für den die Näherin 20cent bekommt)
> 
> Was ich dieses Jahr schon an defekten Markenartikeln hatte, entbehrt echt jeder Beschreibung.



...?... Fox verdient doch an jeder Gabel min 300%. Bei DEN Preisen. ;-)


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...?... Fox verdient doch an jeder Gabel min 300%. Bei DEN Preisen. ;-)




dafür haben sie einen ruf wie sonst kein anderer gabel und dämpfer hersteller, vorallem auch im motorsport ! 

also schlecht sind sie nicht! Man bezahlt halt nur zur hälfte ihren namen mit  

und darum diese versauten preise, die nicht vorallem durch diese umwerfende qualität und rohstoffe zustande kommen.


----------



## thto (6. Juni 2006)

ja ok is halt so ...... ROCK SHOX  ?


----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ...?... Fox verdient doch an jeder Gabel min 300%. Bei DEN Preisen. ;-)



Das hab ich ja auch nicht bestritten  Nur um die 300% zu erreichen, muss die Gabel in Guangdong anhand einer originial Fotokopie (kopiert in Xiamen) von chinesischen Wanderarbeiterinnen gebaut werden. Da kann schon mal das ein oder andere Teil auf der Strecke bleiben, weil die Wanderarbeiterin nicht weiß, was ein Mountainbike ist 

Ausserdem muss Fox heute bei Deinem Beispiel 600% Profit erwirtschaften, weil garantiert die Hälfte der Gabeln als Kopien bei Ebay verkauft werden.


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

nu übertreib ma nich   immerhin werden die gabeln in Yang Wieng gefertigt. Also mal schön realitätsnah bleiben


----------



## Jaykay187 (6. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> nu übertreib ma nich   immerhin werden die gabeln in Yang Wieng gefertigt. Also mal schön realitätsnah bleiben



 Ja, in Guandong werden eher unsere tollen/teuren  Bikehosen/Trikots  usw. genäht  Aber auf die gleiche Art und Weise


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

joa alles kommt doch ausm osten ! 

kann man nix dran ändern. is leider so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Hey hier is ne Gallery 

An die, die gefragt haben. Wir müssen noch heiraten, und jetzt wird's so langsam knapp/eng also mussten wir noch das letzte große freie Wochenende nutzen. Freitag war Nationalfeiertag, Montag war Pfingstmontag und am Donnerstag haben wir uns noch frei genommen, wäre also Do+Fr+Sa+Mo biken gewesen, da Mirja aber Montags nach Klagenfurt auf ne Fortbildung musste also nur mehr 4 Tage. Dann kam noch das schlechte Wetter und es blieben 3 Touren .... Naja knappe 4.000hm waren's dann doch .


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

ohhh tust mir aber leid wuudi  ich kann garnich fahren. darf nochn paar wochen warten bis meine gabel und mein dämpfer vom service kommen. die waren nämlich laut canyon beide defekt. wohlgemerkt nach 400 KM    :loL:


----------



## Sisu (6. Juni 2006)

@Bayker
hast du eigentlich sonst nichts zu tun, als hier jeden Thread vollzu....? 
Hast du keine Freunde mit denen du was unternehmen kannst....wo doch Pfingstferien sind? 

Sisu


----------



## stick007 (6. Juni 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @Bayker
> [..]
> Hast du keine Freunde mit denen du was unternehmen kannst....wo doch Pfingstferien sind?
> 
> Sisu



Wahrscheinlich sind die Ferien das Problem.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

@ sisu 

heul doch  hast du ein problem mit meinen kommentaren? 

kla habe ich freunde  nur die fahren jetzt vermutlich im teuto rum und ich darf zu hause bleiben. 

sonst noch ne frage? spar dir solche unqualifizierten bemerkungen ! und nein ich habe keine ferien ! 

muss morgen wieder los  lediglich ein verlängertes wochenende


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> @ sisu
> 
> heul doch  hast du ein problem mit meinen kommentaren?
> 
> ...



Bayker,
du benimmst Dich hier wieder wie ein Rotzlöffel!
Gutes Benehmen ist bei dir offensichtlich Glücksache!
Der thread heisst Canyon Galerie und nicht Baykers Ergüsse!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Ferien ????

Manno ich komm gerade von ner Marathon-Sitzung bei nem Kunden zurück und auf dem Anrufbeantworter warten 2 dringende Aufgaben und um 19:00 steht der nächste Termin an *argl*.

Und weil's ja ne Gallery ist; streitet ihr nur, wir riden


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Bayker,
> du benimmst Dich hier wieder wie ein Rotzlöffel!
> Gutes Benehmen ist bei dir offensichtlich Glücksache!
> Der thread heisst Canyon Galerie und nicht Baykers Ergüsse!
> ...




göttlich


----------



## cos75 (6. Juni 2006)

Einfach hier draufklicken und es ist Ruhe


----------



## Flok (6. Juni 2006)

hat seit gestern 2.000km aufm Buckel


----------



## thto (6. Juni 2006)

RESPEKT !!!! Die sattelneigung sieht meiner meinung nach nicht sehr weichteilfreundlich aus ?


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Ihr Kilometerfresser 

Ich hab erst 900, dafür aber 26.500hm und natürlich alles ab März 2006 ...


----------



## Briefträger (6. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Kilometerfresser
> 
> Ich hab erst 900, dafür aber 26.500hm und natürlich alles ab März 2006 ...



ich hab 1750 km drauf, jedoch nicht so viele HM


----------



## tom23" (6. Juni 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> hat seit gestern 2.000km aufm Buckel




Beim Betrachten Deiner Sattelneigung bekomm bekomm ich Sympathieschmerzen und ein leicht taubes Gefühl zwischen den Beinen....stimmt das so für dich?

weil meine Freundin faul ist, war ich am Wochenende nur einen Tag biken, sonst war Weißbierprogramm, Wampenstatus: konstant....


----------



## Flok (6. Juni 2006)

Also ich komme damit bestens zurecht. Mag vieleicht auch an der Fotoperspektive (Schräg oben) liegen  

Eine andere Frage: Weiss jemand, ob/wie lange es auf die Trinkblasen von Camelbak Garantie gibt? Meine 2,0L Blase aus meinem Rogue hat seit heute ein ganz kleines Loch an einer Nahtstelle, sodass Wasser austritt. Das Ding ist keine 3Monate alt


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Frage: Weiss jemand, ob/wie lange es auf die Trinkblasen von Camelbak Garantie gibt? Meine 2,0L Blase aus meinem Rogue hat seit heute ein ganz kleines Loch an einer Nahtstelle, sodass Wasser austritt. Das Ding ist keine 3Monate alt


Natürlich. Auf JEDES Produkt gibt es Gewährleistung. (6 bzw. 24 Monate, Beweislastumkehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Noch eine frage bezüglich Specialized Deviant / Fullface Helm.

Wird da auch eine neue Brille fällig oder passt der vielleicht sogar mit meiner Adidas Evil Eye ?


----------



## pjfa (7. Juni 2006)

Coming Soon - MC 3.3 at work


----------



## pjfa (7. Juni 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6871660240949376957
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1910284054841528242
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5140982993555002030
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5609847813426494171


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

@pjfa:

The links don't work


----------



## pjfa (7. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> The links don't work


And now??


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juni 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> And now??



Question: Does it run at your computer?  
On mine not!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Now it works


----------



## pjfa (7. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Question: Does it run at your computer?
> On mine not!


Yes. Go to my blog and you must see it


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juni 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Yes. Go to my blog and you must see it



Yeah, now it´s going - congratulations for your videos, very nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (7. Juni 2006)

so schonmal ein erstes bild. muß leider in die arbeit...


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

really great movies pjfa. respect !!!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Ich müsst mal meine Helmkam Movies bearbeiten und online stellen, aber ich komm im Moment zu nichts 

Ich hätt den kompletten Dosso dei Roveri als Helmkam-Movie anzubieten .


----------



## Wince (7. Juni 2006)

@Wuudi:

So hoch war der nun auch wieder nicht, aber ich beneide dich echt um dein Liteville. Diese Felgen, *GEIL*

Wie kommts eigentlich, dass du soviel Zeit zum Biken hast und "Geld" HEHE?





Naja, war die Frage wofür braucht man eigentlich nen Fullfacehelm, auf mich bezogen, da ich keinen trage?


----------



## Wince (7. Juni 2006)

Wuudi mach mal nen Foto von der Konstruktion der HelmCam! Danke!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

@Wince: 
1) Nein war er auch nicht, hab ich ja geschrieben
2) Hab ich kein Liteville, guck mal das Foto an, ist ein ES7, das Liteville war ein Testrad - das hatte ich genau 58 Minuten
3) Ich hab net so viel Zeit zum biken, sondern ich nutz mein Wochenende zum biken
4) So viel Geld ? Genau, deshalb hab ich auch ein ES7 gekauft und nicht ein Liteville...
Und P.S. "viel geld" kommt von "viel arbeiten"...
5) Geh mal weiter zurück, da kam die Geschichte mit deinem Foto, der Zunge und meiner Frage zum Fullfacehelm
6) Guckst du hier: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/04/pacelog_550tvl_helmkamera.html


So, noch Fragen Kienzle ? (achso das wirst jetzt nicht verstehen, da bist du zu jung dafür  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn keine Fragen mehr sind, dann post ich halt wieder Bilder .









...die restlichen 20 Bilder gibt's wo? Na ? na ? Wer weiss es ? Richtig, HIER ! 


P.S. auch Mirja gefällt mein Camelbak M.U.L.E. sprich MULE


----------



## RonnyS (7. Juni 2006)

wuudi ...einfach toll !
...aber ich möchte Mirja im Hochzeitskleid und Dich im
   Frack --> auf dem Bike (mit Helm) sehen 
ANPROBE


----------



## baldur (7. Juni 2006)

Zeig mal ein richtiges Bild von deiner vielgerühmten Mirja!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Was ist richtig ?


----------



## baldur (7. Juni 2006)

Naja, halt ein Bild, wo man dein Weibchen mal richtig sieht, oder erzählst du uns hier nur einen.
Ich meine übrigens keine Nacktbilder, sondern ganz normale Bilder!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Da steht sie...







..oder wolltest ein Foto ohne Bike ?


----------



## Bayker (7. Juni 2006)

nett wuudi  frau und bike


----------



## baldur (7. Juni 2006)

Ohne Helm!

Ich stell dann auch ein tolles Bild von meinem Liebling hier rein!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2006)

Hm stimmp, sie hat den immer auf, tsts mal schaun ob ich das darf muss ich wohl um Erlaubnis fragen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juni 2006)

baldur, was ist das fuer ein schutzblech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (7. Juni 2006)

SKS.

Gibts beim Real für schlappe 7 Euro.

Hatte erst ein Steckschutzblech dran, das hab ich aber schon nach 100 KM verloren. Hatte dann die Faxen dicke, und jetzt hab ich halt eines zum Schrauben dran.
Aber das dranschrauben ist vom Arbeitsaufwand kein Problem, und ich weiß wenigstens, das ich es nicht verliere. Außerdem verrutscht es nicht ständig!


----------



## Hupert (8. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> really great movies pjfa. respect !!!




Deinen Respekt kann man sich aber schnell verdienen, kannst ja mal ne Runde mit mir drehen. Was dann?  Vielleicht    ???
Und ich würd mich doch eher noch als freizeitorientierten Biker bezeichnen...

Aber ich wollte eurer gegenseitigen Selbstbeweihräucherung hier keinen Fels auf den Trail legen   ...dann mal weiter schön Kette rechts!


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Juni 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm!
> 
> Ich stell dann auch ein tolles Bild von meinem Liebling hier rein!



Wieso? Dein Bike hast du ja schon hier in die Galerie eingestellt.


----------



## Didi123 (8. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Respekt kann man sich aber schnell verdienen, kannst ja mal ne Runde mit mir drehen. Was dann?  Vielleicht    ???
> Und ich würd mich doch eher noch als freizeitorientierten Biker bezeichnen...
> 
> Aber ich wollte eurer gegenseitigen Selbstbeweihräucherung hier keinen Fels auf den Trail legen   ...dann mal weiter schön Kette rechts!


----------



## solberg (8. Juni 2006)

nochmal was von der baustelle. die neuen laufräder sind nun drin


----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Respekt kann man sich aber schnell verdienen, kannst ja mal ne Runde mit mir drehen. Was dann?  Vielleicht    ???
> Und ich würd mich doch eher noch als freizeitorientierten Biker bezeichnen...
> 
> Aber ich wollte eurer gegenseitigen Selbstbeweihräucherung hier keinen Fels auf den Trail legen   ...dann mal weiter schön Kette rechts!




fands nur ne geile idee von pjfa mal den dämpfer bei der arbeit zu filmen und generell das er videos macht. du brauchst nicht immer so stinkig werden!


----------



## Hupert (8. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> fands nur ne geile idee von pjfa mal den dämpfer bei der arbeit zu filmen und generell das er videos macht. du brauchst nicht immer so stinkig werden!



Also ich kanns nicht leiden wenn mir jemand bei der Arbeit zuschaut, von filmen mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber stinkig werd ich deswegen noch lange nicht... und damit das so bleibt dreh ich erstmal ne morgentliche Runde. Jetzt wo´s Wetter wieder mitspielt!


----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd doch nicht stinkig... und damit das so bleibt dreh ich erstmal ne morgentliche Runde. Jetzt wo´s Wetter wieder mitspielt!




gut  . musst du nicht arbeiten? in welchem gewerbe bist du tätig? na denn mal viel spaß. bei dem wetter würd ich auch gerne ne runde drehn


----------



## Hupert (8. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> gut  . musst du nicht arbeiten? in welchem gewerbe bist du tätig? na denn mal viel spaß. bei dem wetter würd ich auch gerne ne runde drehn



Nö, muß ich nicht, erst am Montag wieder... Gewerbe ist zur Zeit Medizintechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (8. Juni 2006)

dann hast du ja ein traumhaftes wochenende. Hier sinds 28°C und ich ohne bike. 

und gleich wieder oberstufenunterricht.........


----------



## baldur (8. Juni 2006)

...und ich hab gestern 77 KM gezogen und gleich gehts weiter, heute aber nur 50 KM, will mich heute nicht kaputt machen 




> Wieso? Dein Bike hast du ja schon hier in die Galerie eingestellt.



Hm, ertappt


----------



## Wuudi (8. Juni 2006)

Jungs hört auf vom biken zu reden 

Ich muss diese Woche arbeiten, arbeiten und nochmal arbeiten. Kurze Essenspause dann darf ich ne Fotograf-Nachtschicht einschieben und morgen wieder auf ne Konferenz  nix mit biken.

P.S. Meine Frage hat leider niemand beantwortet. Fullface a la Deviant + Adidas Evil Eye ? Unmöglich, passt gut, sux ?


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs hört auf vom biken zu reden



Hey du, stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Mein Beik liegt zur Zeit zerlegt bei nem Kumpel. Der neue Rahmen hat Verspätung und ich krieg's Kotzen wenn ich an die Leute vom Versand denke  

peace


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Juni 2006)

wieso Biken - ab morgen wird Fussball gespielt und geschaut..


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

Ja genau !

Was tippt ihr für das morgige Spiel, Deutschland gegen Costa Rica? 

mein Tip 2:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (8. Juni 2006)

Mal en bisschen was zur Belustigung, damit der arme Wuudi und co. nich ganz so unter'm Bike-Entzug leiden! Wir Wolfsburger sind ja eh schon ein beklopptes Volk mit unseren ollen VWs (sonst gibt's hier auch nich viel außer Autos  ), aber was sich unser Kunstmusuem immer so ranholt legt noch ne Schippe drauf. Da rollt man sich en bisschen aus, und was schraubt sich da in den Himmel empor: 1 Billion zusammengeklebte Zahnstocher, sieht zumindest so aus wenn man nah ran geht...Nein das is nich off-topic, mein XC6 steht doch davor  

Also dann macht's mal gut, genießt das schöne Wetter, ab morgen 1800h haben wir ja noch ganz andere Sorgen


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso Biken - ab morgen wird Fussball gespielt und geschaut..



Bei uns geht's auch rund - Übertragung auf Großbildleinwand im größten Biergarten Bayreuths  Top!


P.S.: Wenn die Deutschen verlieren dann lach' ich ^^


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns geht's auch rund - Übertragung auf Großbildleinwand im größten Biergarten Bayreuths  Top!
> 
> 
> P.S.: Wenn die Deutschen verlieren dann lach' ich ^^



dito. Ich bin mit Freunden im Cinemaxx. Der Eintritt ist frei. 4 Mindestverzehr. Und alle Spiele der WM bei angenehmen 18°C und "nem Bier". Ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht allzuvoll wird. Wobei ich mir die Frage auch selber beantworten kann  

Das nenn ich WM-Vergnügen.


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Juni 2006)

Fussball ...

na da hab ich glück das ich der volle anti fussballer bin ;-) - da werden alle trails leer und die armen frauen unterwegs ein *hehe* weil sie es zhaus nicht aushalten *fg*

mal schauen .... für was ich mich da entscheiden werde


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Fussball ...
> 
> na da hab ich glück das ich der volle anti fussballer bin ;-) - da werden alle trails leer und die armen frauen unterwegs ein *hehe* weil sie es zhaus nicht aushalten *fg*
> 
> mal schauen .... für was ich mich da entscheiden werde



meine Freundin nehm ich mit  

Sie liebt Fußball  .


----------



## Bond007 (8. Juni 2006)

Ah jo, mir werd´n auch ohne an *Michi* gegen die Costa´s gwinnen!  
Schaug´n uns des Spiel im *Münchner Olympiastadion* an...wird bstimmt
a riesen Gaudi sein!


----------



## 10zuviel (8. Juni 2006)

WM, WM, WM, ich kanns bald nicht mehr hören. Also mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal, wer Weltmeister wird.
Hab dafür vorhin den Waldmeister gespielt und gleich ein paar Fotos gemacht, ist ja schließlich ´ne Galerie hier...
Waldgrabstätten in Halle/Westfalen, Kulturgut in OWL...




Singletrail-Paradies Teutoburger Wald...




Drachenschanze in Ascheloh, wurde letztens auch schon von Bayker aus anderer Perspektive fotografiert...




Gruß aus OWL,
10zuviel


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2006)

Sehe ich das da gerade richtig? Genau an der gleichen Bank stand mein Bike auch schon. 

Wo fährst du denn immer lang da oben? 

Es gibt dort ja ziemlich viele Wege rechts und links vom Berg hinunter.

Wie viele Kilometer fährst du ab der Drachenschanze?

" die Bank "


----------



## dende (9. Juni 2006)

schöne bilder 10zuviel.


----------



## 10zuviel (9. Juni 2006)

@unchained

Na, diese Bank scheint ja ein beliebtes Objekt zu sein.
Stimmt, es gibt viele Wege da oben. Man kann sich jedes Mal spontan ne andere Runde zusammenfahren. Kenne mich zwischen Dissen und Bielefeld relativ gut aus und fahre meine Touren meistens so zwischen 25 und 50km, am WE auch schon Mal mehr. Wenn man den Kammweg verlässt kann man sogar einige Höhenmeter fressen, oder man rollt auf Waldautobahnen locker vor sich hin...
Also ich bin mit meinem Hausrevier sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmac (9. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt will ich aber auch mal wieder was für die Gallerie tun. Wir sind am Pfingstwochenende den Isarradweg abgefahren (ich weiss, nicht gerade das ultimative Gelände für mein ES, aber als erste längere 3-Tage Tour ganz angenehm. Man will sich ja langsam steigern 

Insgesamt sind wir in den drei Tagen knapp 250km gefahren. Höhenprofil war recht unspektakulär, da man von ca. 1000hm auf ca. 400hm abgefahren ist. Es waren drei Canyons dabei und zwei andere Bikehersteller deren Erwähnung hier nicht lohnt  Die Tour ging von Scharnitz bis nach Landshut und man soll gar nicht glauben wie viele Biergärten man unterwegs finden kann   

So hier die Pixs:


----------



## drei_c (9. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> J
> P.S. Meine Frage hat leider niemand beantwortet. Fullface a la Deviant + Adidas Evil Eye ? Unmöglich, passt gut, sux ?



Hey Wuudi, altes Haus.
Wird dir hier im Canyon Forum wohl kaum jemand beantworten können, da sich wohl nur die wenigsten Canyonistas (o.k., o.k., Flo und M.K. ich weiss...) mit nem (Light-) Fullfacehelm zu Tal stürzen.
Ich hab zu Hause nen Casco Viper MX (wie flo und M.K. auch, nur in ner andren Farbe) und kann Dir dazu sagen: ne Oakley Pro M-Frame die von den (starren) Bügeln recht breit baut passt gerade so noch... (viel Luft ist da allerdings nimmer, so dass ich dafür eigentl. ne schmalere Brille z.B. Oakley Minute bevorzuge. Die Evil Eye und die Minute dürften wohl ähnlich "breit" sein.
Bilder hab ich leider momentan keine zur Hand.

Gruss drei_c
...achja, Ende 20h wird es 2:0 f. D. stehen und Lehmann hat drei Elfer gehalten, weil die dt. Abwehr mal wieder gepennt und notgebremst hat..


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Juni 2006)

Hi wuudi, 

meine adidas, altes modell von:





passt sowohl mit Casco als auch mit dem Madmax2 (liegt gut an die Brille)

Aber wenn richtiger fullface, dann frisch Goggles


----------



## unchained (9. Juni 2006)

10zuviel schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained
> 
> Na, diese Bank scheint ja ein beliebtes Objekt zu sein.
> Stimmt, es gibt viele Wege da oben. Man kann sich jedes Mal spontan ne andere Runde zusammenfahren. Kenne mich zwischen Dissen und Bielefeld relativ gut aus und fahre meine Touren meistens so zwischen 25 und 50km, am WE auch schon Mal mehr. Wenn man den Kammweg verlässt kann man sogar einige Höhenmeter fressen, oder man rollt auf Waldautobahnen locker vor sich hin...
> Also ich bin mit meinem Hausrevier sehr zufrieden...




also dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. 

Mir macht es auch riesen Spaß jedes mal eine andere Route zum "Ziel" zu wählen. 

Das hängt ganz von der Stimmung ab.....

Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Waldautobahnen in Ascheloh und Umgebung (Werther).

Vorallem gibt es auch sehr schöne singletrails. Ist dir der Trail bekannt wo rechts und links des Pfades neulich erst viele Bäume gefällt wurden? und der so in etwa ausschaut wie eine Mondlandschaft? ( Wurzeln ragen aus dem Boden ...... )

Ich poste gleich mal ein Bild von dem Trail. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Abschnitt ein Sahnestückchen auf jeder Tour dort oben.

Bitteschöööön:


----------



## Wuudi (9. Juni 2006)

Boh, hey bin schon bam FF am zweifeln ob ich das schon brauch, dann bitte nicht noch Googles kaufen. Ich brauch Brillen, deshalb Evil Eye mit Insert. Und für die Abfahrt nehm ich nicht eigene Brillen mit.

Mal schaun, hier in Meran gibt's ja nen Speci dealer ... mal nen Deviant testen mit Brille...


----------



## solberg (9. Juni 2006)

so und hier was am anfang vom isartrail bei grünwald


----------



## 10zuviel (9. Juni 2006)

@unchained

Hmm, das müsste der Kammnebenweg auf der Nordseite zwischen Bergfrieden und Schwedenschanze sein, oder? Ziemlich direkt hinter Deiner Kameraperspektive müsste ein kleiner, steiler Stich runter zum Schwedenfrieden gehen, das macht Laune...
Aber als Sahnestückchen würde ich den Weg bezeichnen, wenn er so wie vorher wäre und die Forstarbeiter sich nicht mit schwerem Gerät dorthin verirrt hätten. Leider gabs letzten Herbst ein paar Sturmschäden und der Weg war lange Zeit mit querliegenden Bäumen blockiert. Na ja, die sind jetzt weg. Der super trail leider auch...
Zum Glück gibts noch mehr davon...

Panorama Nähe Friedrichshöhe / Leberblümchenberg




Für die, die sich da auskennen: In der Bildmitte kann man so eben die Spitze vom Fernsehturm erkennen.


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2006)

10zuviel schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained
> 
> Hmm, das müsste der Kammnebenweg auf der Nordseite zwischen Bergfrieden und Schwedenschanze sein, oder? Ziemlich direkt hinter Deiner Kameraperspektive müsste ein kleiner, steiler Stich runter zum Schwedenfrieden gehen, das macht Laune...
> Aber als Sahnestückchen würde ich den Weg bezeichnen, wenn er so wie vorher wäre und die Forstarbeiter sich nicht mit schwerem Gerät dorthin verirrt hätten. Leider gabs letzten Herbst ein paar Sturmschäden und der Weg war lange Zeit mit querliegenden Bäumen blockiert. Na ja, die sind jetzt weg. Der super trail leider auch...
> ...




Du hast voll und ganz recht. Ich finde allerdings das der trail immer noch etwas hat. Ich kenne ihn leider nicht anders. Wenn man dort mit etwas Schmackes durchbügelt ist er schon schön zu fahren. Nur leider etwas kurz, aber naja. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal bald da oben  
Ist dir der Parkplatz am Ende der Strecke bekannt? gegenüber des Parkplatzes ist ein Restaurant / Hotel. Dort mache ich oft Rast und Fülle meine Trinkflasche auf. 

ich poste mal ein Bild von dem Parkplatz ......zwar erkennt man nicht viel, aber vielleicht weißt du ja was ich meine. 

Wie und vorallem wo fährst du ab der Drachenschanze weiter? 

wenn du die Waldautobahn oben aufm Berg weiter fährst kommst du irgendwann zu diesem Parkplatz.


----------



## Wince (10. Juni 2006)

Lasst den Wuudi doch mal mit seiner Freundin in Ruhe ;-)

Lasst mal nen paar Action-Bilder von euch sehen, also ich meine es ist ja einfacher gesagt als getan, aber mein Vater ist auch etwas älter, sprich 44 Jahre und er springt jez auch schon kleine Sachen und fährt Treppen. Tastet euch einfach mal ran, einfach mal Sattel runter und nen Sprung bauen der nur so 50 cm oder so ist. Ach macht einfach mal, oder Wurzeltrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (10. Juni 2006)

Bei meinem Innenlager kann ich den Kurbelabzieher nicht benutzen, da das Gewinde bis zur anderen Seite durchgehend ist? Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Weil ich dir Kurbel abhaben muss! Höchstens mit einem Gegenstück?

Danke!

Könnt auch hier posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214130&page=5

 Danke, ich brauche eure Hilfe


----------



## pjfa (10. Juni 2006)

If you want to see your friends happy, put them on your Canyon Bike


----------



## sugarbiker (10. Juni 2006)

2006 XC7
10.06.2006, Drachenfels, Bad Dürkheim


----------



## 10zuviel (10. Juni 2006)

@unchained,
Kenne ich, Peter auf´m Berge, ist ganz nett da. Man muß nur aufpassen, daß man die Gäste im Biergarten nicht über den Haufen fährt...
Wenn Du den Hermannsweg weiter Richtung Borgholzhausen fährst kommt gleich hinter der Drachenschanze eine super Abfahrt, die direkt am Parkplatz in Ascheloh mündet. Ich denke das kennst Du...
Der H-Weg geht dann erst etwas über die Strasse und dann den Storkenberg hoch, sehr steil, wird aber oben interessant. Probiers doch einfach mal aus...
Heute war ich in Richtung Bad Iburg unterwegs, auch nicht schlecht...

Über den großen Freden...


----------



## Boombe (11. Juni 2006)

mal was graues, gestern eingetroffen: ESX-6


----------



## thto (11. Juni 2006)

@bobzombie
saufettes bike, viel spass im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. Juni 2006)

nach der gestrigen tour, um 11o gehts wieder in den wald, yes, juhuuuu endlich perfektes wetter, danke


----------



## King Creole (11. Juni 2006)

Hier auch mal ein paar Photos meines ESX 6 aus der wunscherschönen Pfalz. 
Das Hambacher Schloss z.B. dürfte wohl allgemein bekannt sein.






Im Hintergrund hier Neustadt - Diedesfeld






Nocheinmal auf dem Hambacher Schloss, auf dem Weinbiet und auf dem Taubensuhl


----------



## King Creole (11. Juni 2006)

Hm, irgendwie klappt das nicht...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2006)

Du musst den Link zum Foto selbst mit dem IMG-Tag verknüpfen. (rechte Maustaste auf's Foto ...)
Link muss mit *.jpg enden.

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## dl-athen (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo alle,
nach den vielen Bildern aus Portugal kontere ich mit ein paar Bildern aus Griechenland. Hier kommt meine "Haustour" die direkt von der Haustür losgeht. Ziel ist der Penteli im Norden von Athen.


----------



## King Creole (11. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst den Link zum Foto selbst mit dem IMG-Tag verknüpfen. (rechte Maustaste auf's Foto ...)
> Link muss mit *.jpg enden.
> 
> Sieht dann so aus:



  Danke FloImSchnee, jetzt hab ich das auch endlich mal kapiert^^.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2006)

Auch ich leiste wieder einen Beitrag zur Gallerie



auch wenns nicht so aussieht, mein VDO stand auf 40% beim Runterfahren (und nein, nicht nur kurz drauf gesprungen)


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Juni 2006)

auch von mir ein actionfoto - ist zwar kein canyon drauf aber es war eins beteiligt





gibt sicher einen ordentlichen Blauen


----------



## dl-athen (11. Juni 2006)

Sorry, ich übe noch:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dl-athen (11. Juni 2006)

Okay, sieht besser aus:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (11. Juni 2006)

@ aemkei77 Ein hochästhetisches Foto   Hast dein Big Mountain mit en bissl zuviel Einsat bewegt? Ungünstige Stelle jedenfalls, was sagt denn die Freundin dazu?  

Ihr macht alle so schöne Bilder  , da hab mich auch mal wieder draufgesetzt


----------



## solberg (11. Juni 2006)

dl-athen schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich übe noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieh doch ganz gut aus...aber berg ab ist doch noch sicher was drin wenn ich mir die zeit und topspeed anguck.


----------



## Boombe (11. Juni 2006)

nuja, der puls is bissl arg niedrig  
damn, ich hab heut meine geliebte sonnenbrille im wald verloren- das teil is unersetzbar, ganz abgesehen von den 120 , die jetzt irgendwo im busch liegen


----------



## unchained (11. Juni 2006)

gestürzt oder außer Tasche gefallen?

wirklich damn


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Juni 2006)

> Ungünstige Stelle jedenfalls


hat nicht viel gefehlt...


> was sagt denn die Freundin dazu?


radverbot 



> bissl zuviel Einsatz


3 m weit und 2 m  den abhang hinunter in die bäume (ich, nicht das BM)


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

Ich hab zwar keine Beulen, dafür aber ein paar Fotos von der Naturnser Alm und vom Vigiljoch .














Die restlichen 30 Fotos und die Tourdaten + Höhenprofil wie immer im Südtiroler Mountainbike Blog...


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juni 2006)

*@Wuudi:*   ...soviel Zeit zum Biken möcht i auch mal haben, is ja irre, wo Ihr immer rumkurvt´s...


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@Wuudi:*   ...soviel Zeit zum Biken möcht i auch mal haben, is ja irre, wo Ihr immer rumkurvt´s...



 so viel Zeit ? Genau deshalb bin ich seit 8 Tagen nicht 1m mit dem Bike gefahren. So viel Zeit haben wir im Moment . Die Tour ist noch vom vorherigen Wochenende. 

Und p.s. des ganze liegt vor meiner Haustüre


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juni 2006)

Oha, ja dann isses natürlich was anderes...aber mach Dir net allzu
viel draus, ich bin auch erst wieder am WE zum Biken gekommen - aber bedingt durch die WM wird´s wohl die nächsten Tage nix Großartiges werd´n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterdefcon (12. Juni 2006)

zur abwechslung mal wieder ein hardtail  spannendere fotos weden folgen!


----------



## Mutton (12. Juni 2006)

Schick, schick. Genau mein Geschmack


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Juni 2006)

wie man sieht: bin nicht der leichteste. kurz vorm ausflug in meine hügel.

und beim guten blick sieht man auch, dsas die sitzposition ideal-entspann ist.


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

Man kanns auch etwas übertreiben mit den Schutzblechen, vorallem bei dem Wetter! Ansonsten schicke Bilder


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Man kanns auch etwas übertreiben mit den Schutzblechen, vorallem bei dem Wetter!


Gege...
...das Abnehmen dauert locker 5-10 Sekunden...


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

Ich meine ja nur von der Anzahl ist es etwas viel. 

Wir wollen doch dreckig und schlammig zu Hause ankommen, ODER NICHT? 

 ehemaliger Rennradfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2006)

Ich verkneife mir jetzt jeglichen Kommentar.

Da ich aber weiß wie normal aussieht: ein ES7 ist ein schönes Bike.


----------



## som75 (12. Juni 2006)

schicke bilder aber ich finde ein MTB sieht immer noch am besten ohne den ganzen Krimskrams (Flaschen, Schutzbleche, Hörnchen, Rückspiegel) aus


----------



## Boombe (12. Juni 2006)

das grand canyon comp is wahrlich ein geiles teilchen- in meinen Augen eines der schönsten hardtails ever


----------



## n70tester (12. Juni 2006)

weiss jemand wo man das unter 1299 herbekommt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2006)

hm...wenn überhaupt, gebraucht bei Ebay, aber eher nicht weil das wohl keiner verkaufen wird.


----------



## uphillking (12. Juni 2006)

@masterdefcon: schööön.

@alpha-centauri: furchtbar entstellt das Rad! Schlage vor: jetzt noch ne Aldi-Tüte übern Sattel und deine Oma ein Paar Überzieher für die Reifen häkeln lassen, damit auch garantiert nix dreckig wird. 
Ach ja, und immer fleißig trainieren. Kampf dem Babyspeck!

PS: nimms mit Humor


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

Ist bei den ganzen Schutzblechen nicht die Bewegungsfreiheit derbe eingeschrenkt? 

Hast du Angst vorm Dreckig werden?  

Dafür gibts ja schließlich Waschmaschine, Dusche und Gartenschlauch. 

Bikeputzen macht doch Spaß ! 

also bitte ;-)

und jetzt Schluss mit dem Draufrumgehacke!.

Wenn ers so mag. 

Er muss ja damit fahren


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand wo man das unter 1299 herbekommt?


Scherzkeks... 
...immer noch zu teuer?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei den ganzen Schutzblechen nicht die Bewegungsfreiheit derbe eingeschrenkt?
> 
> Hast du Angst vorm Dreckig werden?
> 
> ...



Hauptsache nochmal mit "drauf rum gehackt"  Sauber


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2006)

So muss das aussehen! 









richtig einen kesseln!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Juni 2006)

Ne. Ich hasse nur das PING POING POING KLING geräusch der fetten Schottersteine, die gegen den Rahmen schlagen.


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ne. Ich hasse nur das PING POING POING KLING geräusch der fetten Schottersteine, die gegen den Rahmen schlagen.




Das wirst du allerdings nicht vermeiden können.

Du fährst ein Mountainbike! Der Verschleiß an Teilen ist ungemein höher als an Rennrädern. 

Mir war so langweilig, da habbich einfach mal ein bischen mit Photoshop rumexperimentiert. 

Is ganz spassig geworden. Wer das BIld sehen will, soll sich melden


----------



## n70tester (13. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks...
> ...immer noch zu teuer?



naja also von der Ausstattung könnte es schon 100-200  günstiger sein. Besonders wenn so lange Wartezeiten sind. Habe vor 1 Woche ne MAil abgeschickt ob es verfügbar ist und auf die Antwort warte ich immer noch


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

Habt ihr alle kein Telefon ?


----------



## wobike (13. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> So muss das aussehen!
> 
> richtig einen kesseln!.



Jetzt heißt er plötzlich unchained   
Ham sie dich zuviel angepöbelt  

wobike


----------



## tom23" (13. Juni 2006)

also, schon klar, wenn man schon keine berge hat, dann wenigstens das rad ordentlich zumoddern.

Schutzbleche und Hörnchen sind an einem es trotzdem hässlich.


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2006)

Endlich mal zeit gehabt um den HAC4 zu montieren und CicloTour anzuschauen - aber war nur eine "HAC4 Testrunde"


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> naja also von der Ausstattung könnte es schon 100-200  günstiger sein.


Zeig mir ein *vergleichbares *Rad, das 200,- günstiger ist...


----------



## n70tester (13. Juni 2006)

ein von einem Radhändler mit den Kompnenten zuusammengestelltes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

Irgendwelche vergleichbare Sonderangebote von H+S gabs manchmal für 1099 oder so...


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2006)

@wuudi

kannst du mir mal dein profil file für ciclotour schicken? ;-)

da gibts ja 10000 optionen - und deine auswertungen schauen recht vernünfig aus *hehe*


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> ein von einem Radhändler mit den Kompnenten zuusammengestelltes.


Um den Preis? Nicht bei einem normalen Händler außerhalb der Abverkaufszeiten...


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche vergleichbare Sonderangebote von H+S gabs manchmal für 1099 oder so...


Mit "vergleichbar" meinte ich auch Ästhetik u. Markenidentität. (beeinflusst Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeiten) --> beides bei Radon mE nicht gegeben.

EDIT: dennoch haben sie momentan für einen Tausender ein ziemlich sauberes Hardtail...
(ist aber wohl eher schon ein Abverkaufsangebot)


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

Also von Den komponenten her käme da vielleicht ein Radon in Frage. 

Radon ist meist 50 bis 100 euro billiger als Canyon. 

Dafür ist es dann ein Radon und kein schickes Canyon.

Zahle lieber 50-100 euro drauf und du hast was schickes und vom P/L verhältnis ungeschlagenes bike 

Und der Ruf der Radon ist nicht vergleichbar dem Rufe eines Canyons


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

wobike schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt heißt er plötzlich unchained
> Ham sie dich zuviel angepöbelt
> 
> wobike



Ja der bayker hat sein passwort verdödelt    und kommt net mehr rein

ich hieß immer schon unchained  imagewechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudi
> 
> kannst du mir mal dein profil file für ciclotour schicken? ;-)
> 
> da gibts ja 10000 optionen - und deine auswertungen schauen recht vernünfig aus *hehe*



Öhm ganz standard, meine schauen ja gleich aus


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2006)

und ich habe mich schon gewundert wer sich mit soviel liebe noch so einen oberrohrschutz gebastelt hat


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> und ich habe mich schon gewundert wer sich mit soviel liebe noch so einen oberrohrschutz gebastelt hat




schick, wa? 

habe gerade eine Email von Canyon bekommen, wo drin stand, dass die Dämpfer nach etwa 10 tagen schon wieder repariert zurückkommen. Dann dauert es hoffentlich nicht mehr lange bis ich wieder fahren kann.... Wenn dies so ist


----------



## n70tester (13. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Also von Den komponenten her käme da vielleicht ein Radon in Frage.
> 
> Radon ist meist 50 bis 100 euro billiger als Canyon.
> 
> ...





Warum soll ein Canyon aber vomn Ruf besser sein als RADON oder CUBE?


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

Aus anderen Foren und auch hier her ist mir bekannt, dass die Montage und Rahmenqualität der Radonbikes nicht allzugut sei. 

Zum Teil abstruse Fälle von Rahmenbrüchen etc.....

Allerdings habe ich gegen Cube nie etwas negatives gesagt! 

Mein Cousin fährt begeistert ein Cube AMS Pro und auch ich bin sehr positiv überrascht von der Rahmenqualität, den Schweißnähten und und und.

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1896917852   guck da mal rein. Das dürfte in der Preisklasse sein und auch von den Komponenten her ist es super.

Aber ein Radon....


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

hüstel. hab mir nicht viel Mühe gegeben  da brauch man keine Angst vor Steinschlag mehr haben.

Und jetzt mal wieder back to topic ! 

Bilder wollen wir sehen. ! schöne Bilder !


----------



## uphillking (13. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ein Canyon aber vomn Ruf besser sein als RADON oder CUBE?



Cube u. Radon-Rahmen sind Standardmassenware wie sie identisch dutzende andere Hersteller ebenfalls verbauen.

Canyon-Rahmen sind Canyon-Rahmen !

Schon allein deshalb ist mir ein Canyon tausendmal lieber. 

Die Parts an Canyon sind stimmiger zusammengestellt. Bei anderen Anbietern (auch bei "Nobelmarken")gibts des öfteren mal ein XTR-Schaltwerk als Blender kombiniert z.B. mit billigen u schweren Deore-Naben, Innenlager o.Ä. Stichwort Mogelpackung!


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2006)

Cube hat doch keine Standardrahmen...
Cube steht außerdem weit über Radon...


----------



## House-Rocker (13. Juni 2006)

Soo....

Um hier mal die Hardtail Fraktion zu unterstützen:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Juni 2006)

Ich war heut in meiner alten Heimat, Idar-Obersten (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idar_Oberstein) 

Natürlich musste erstmal das Rad ins AUto:












Dann gings auf die Höhen:






Nach unzähligen km bei +30 Grad kam ich abgeschwitzt wieder am Auto an.

Gabs dann Pause:






Und ich bin wieder heim

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Kreuznach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

Keine 2 Wochen,und mein neues ES7 schaut schon so mitgenommen aus!


----------



## uphillking (13. Juni 2006)

DEN Lenker kannste wegwerfen. Bruchgefahr!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Juni 2006)

tja. da wär wohl lieber tragen statt fahren an der stelle angesagt gewesen.


----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

Bist du dir da sicher,nur wegn den kratzern!Also wenn auch noch ne delle drin wär würd ich ihn austauschn!
Ambesten ich schau mir das teil noch mal genauer an,wie tief die Kratzer sind!


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

Bei dem lenker würde ich erst einmal schauen ob sich was verändert. 

ich bin auch 3 jahre lang den gleichen verschrammten Lenker gefahren und erst danach musste er einem Carbonlenker weichen. 

Immer schön im Auge behalten den Lenker. Wenn es ein Carbonlenker wäre, müsstest du ihn sofort austauschen. Versteht sich oder? 


Wie ist das ganze denn passiert?

Unfallprotokoll?  

Der bremshebel sieht ja ziemlich mitgenommen aus, DOT verlust schon aufgetreten, oder noch alles dicht?


----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> tja. da wär wohl lieber tragen statt fahren an der stelle angesagt gewesen.



Tja,das glaub ich nicht!Hab mich mit ca 60 Sachen nach einen Sprung beim anbremsen in eine Kurve auf die Fresse gelegt!
Ergebnis:Helm kaputt,beide Unterarme offen,und ne ganze Menge schmerzhafter Prellungen!


----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem lenker würde ich erst einmal schauen ob sich was verändert.
> 
> ich bin auch 3 jahre lang den gleichen verschrammten Lenker gefahren und erst danach musste er einem Carbonlenker weichen.
> 
> ...



Danke,das klingt schon mal beruhigend!

Unfallprotokoll?
Siehe oben!

Auser daß es das Druckpunktdingsbums abgerissen hat funktioniert die Bremse noch einwandfrei!


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

Pseirer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,das glaub ich nicht!Hab mich mit ca 60 Sachen nach einen Sprung beim anbremsen in eine Kurve auf die Fresse gelegt!
> Ergebnis:Helm kaputt,beide Unterarme offen,und ne ganze Menge schmerzhafter Prellungen!




Sowas musst du verkraften  . Fährst doch nicht Mountainbike weil du Angst vor Stürzen hast  

Das gehört dazu. Zum Glück habe ich mein ES7 ohne hinzufallen kaputt bekommen. (Gabel und Dämpfer defekt).

Aber sich bei 60 km/h  zu fetzen ist schon nicht so schön. Hattest du einen Fullface-helm? 

PS: aua


----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas musst du verkraften  . Fährst doch nicht Mountainbike weil du Angst vor Stürzen hast
> 
> Das gehört dazu. Zum Glück habe ich mein ES7 ohne hinzufallen kaputt bekommen. (Gabel und Dämpfer defekt).
> 
> ...



Zum Glück nicht,sonst hätt ich mir´n Hollandrad gekauft,(oder eins das so aussieht )

Zumindest meine Gabel kam ohne kratzer davon,dafür hats den Selle C2 auf einer seite zerfetzt!

Meine nächste anschaffung ist bestimmt ein paar guter Protektoren und ein Fullface-helm!
könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen!
Denke gerade an einen 661 bei Hibike für 90 und den Dainese Protektoren,für glaub ich auch 90!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

Pseirer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück nicht,sonst hätt ich mir´n Hollandrad gekauft,(oder eins das so aussieht )
> 
> Zumindest meine Gabel kam ohne kratzer davon,dafür hats den Selle C2 auf einer seite zerfetzt!
> 
> ...




Sehr fein angerissen das "thema"  . 

Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an Fullface und Protektoren. 

Na dann hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt, dass nicht die "tragenden Elemente" wie Rahmen und Gabel beschädigt wurden. 

Gute Besserung, auch ans Bike


----------



## Pseirer (13. Juni 2006)

@unchained
Schmerzlichen dank!

@Alpha
Wieso hast eigentlich an beiden Standrohren Kabelbinder angebracht?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Juni 2006)

Pseirer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,das glaub ich nicht!Hab mich mit ca 60 Sachen nach einen Sprung beim anbremsen in eine Kurve auf die Fresse gelegt!
> Ergebnis:Helm kaputt,beide Unterarme offen,und ne ganze Menge schmerzhafter Prellungen!



gut. dann muss ich mir bei der nächsten tour keine gedanken machen, wenn ich mich mit 50 mal ablegen sollte - ausser dass ich mal eben so nen 4 stelligen Euro Betrag in die Straße hämmere.



> Wieso hast eigentlich an beiden Standrohren Kabelbinder angebracht?



die eine seite misst insgesamt. die andere seite nutz ich, um den aktuellen wert abzulesen. 

man kanns auch anders betrachten um sowas wie :aktuelle tour- und touren-ingesamt max wert.

wie man aufm foto sieht: war nicht viel los. wenn ic hgut unterwegs bin, ist am dämpfer nen daumen platz, an der gable zwei finger breit.


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2006)

@pseirer
du fährst auch die TIME Z, wie findest du den ausgeklickten Stand auf den Pedalen ?


----------



## ToM04 (13. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @pseirer
> du fährst auch die TIME Z, wie findest du den ausgeklickten Stand auf den Pedalen ?



ich hab auch die time z drauf und fahr sehr oft in die agentur mit normalen schuhen und steht fast wie auf einem normalem pedal drauf. no prob.
ToM


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch die time z drauf und fahr sehr oft in die agentur mit normalen schuhen und steht fast wie auf einem normalem pedal drauf. no prob.
> ToM



auch mit klickschuhen ?
bei was für einer agentur arbeitest du ?

viele grüße
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> gut. dann muss ich mir bei der nächsten tour keine gedanken machen, wenn ich mich mit 50 mal ablegen sollte - ausser dass ich mal eben so nen 4 stelligen Euro Betrag in die Straße hämmere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keine schlechte Idee das mit den 2 Kabelbindern.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Juni 2006)

sag ich doch. nur die stylepolizei sagt: sie sollten in den farben des rahmens sein, oder zumindest dezent. also schwarzer rahmen + weisse binder = NONO


----------



## jnunes (13. Juni 2006)

Meine Canyon ist gestern angekommen.  
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Baby!  

Grüsse aus Portugal!!!


----------



## Wuudi (14. Juni 2006)

@pseirer:

Wo genau hot's die denn ghaut ?


----------



## pjfa (14. Juni 2006)

jnunes schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Canyon ist gestern angekommen.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Baby!
> 
> Grüsse aus Portugal!!!



Parabéns  
Felicidades para o bébé


----------



## Reispfanne (14. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ja ein sentimentaler, alter Mann, aber ich denke man kann gefahrlos sagen, dass das mit das beste Bild ist, das wir hier bis jetzt hatten


----------



## ToM04 (14. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> auch mit klickschuhen ?
> bei was für einer agentur arbeitest du ?
> 
> viele grüße
> TT


jop, auch mit klickschuhen.

www.screenteam.at

das bild is grauenhaft.

ToM


----------



## n70tester (14. Juni 2006)

Das Bild von Jnunes ist doch coll. Aber wie will Sie in der nächsten Zeit radeln? Mit Baby ist doch dass dann schwierig. Da steht doch das gute Stück erstmal 2 Jahre


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich doch. nur die stylepolizei sagt: sie sollten in den farben des rahmens sein, oder zumindest dezent. also schwarzer rahmen + weisse binder = NONO


Was sind schon weiße Kabelbinder an einem schwarzen Rahmen gegen deine Armee von Schutzblechen...? 
DREI (!) Schutzbleche in EINEM Rad bei 30°C und kein Wölkchen weit und breit???

Sorry, aber ich denke DU solltest NICHT die Stylepolizei spielen...

PS: Hast Du immer noch das Gaffa-Tape an deiner Kurbel?


----------



## Trailsucker (14. Juni 2006)

richtisch!!!

aber noch ma zum thema protektoren. mir wurden hier schon mal die dainese freestyle protektoren empfohlen. für 60 euro. ich hab mir jetzt ma die 661 race guards bestellt. auch für 60 eier.





kann aber noch nichts drüber sagen. warte hier seit zwei wochen darauf. und als helm hab ich eig an sowas gedacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind schon weiße Kabelbinder an einem schwarzen Rahmen gegen deine Armee von Schutzblechen...?
> DREI (!) Schutzbleche in EINEM Rad bei 30°C und kein Wölkchen weit und breit???
> 
> Sorry, aber ich denke DU solltest NICHT die Stylepolizei spielen...
> ...



natürlich.


----------



## baldur (14. Juni 2006)

Tja, biken und Kind unter einen Hut zu bekommen, ist nicht leicht.

Aber der Nachwuchs kann ja schonmal auf richtigen Kurs gebracht werden und ist dann das jüngste Bikemitglied im Forum.

Oder -besser noch- wie in der Werbung:
Papa kauft dem Baby ein neues Bike und fährt das dann erstmal ein


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

Alpha, 
hast Du das mitbekommen mit der durchsichtigen Lackschutzfolie?
Mach' an den steinschlaggefährdeten Stellen halt so was dran...
Ist sehr dezent und schützt genauso vor Abplatzern. 
Wär auch für deine Kurbel gut geeignet...

Nur so als Tipp, weil die Schutzbleche sehen echt nicht so toll aus...
...aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich doch. nur die stylepolizei sagt: sie sollten in den farben des rahmens sein, oder zumindest dezent. also schwarzer rahmen + weisse binder = NONO



Du, Stylepolizei... Da wächst gerade eine Ranke an deine vordere Bremsleitung.


----------



## unchained (14. Juni 2006)

Und außerdem ist transparente Schutzfolie am Unterrohr vorhanden!!

Man könnte es auch einen Fettisch nennen   

Was machst du bloß wenn du mal stürzt mit deinem Bike? Suizid?! 

Also komm. Das Bike musst du garanteirt nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> und als helm hab ich eig an sowas gedacht:


Davon würde ich abraten und den Casco Viper MX wählen --> Kinnbügel lässt sich deutlich schneller abnehmen! 
Den Viper-Bügel wird nur gesteckt (rastet ein), der Bügel des Parachute hingegen ist mit 4 Schrauben montiert --> viel zu viel Aufwand u. Fummelei.

An die anderen: ja, Alphas Rad sieht etwas seltsam aus und das Klebeband an der Kurbel ist absurd, dennoch müsst ihr nicht die ganze Gallerie mit euren hämischen Kommentaren zumüllen...
(nein: auf dieses Posting ist kein weiterer Kommentar nötig)


----------



## Wuudi (14. Juni 2006)

@Flo:

Welche Farbe hast du denn? Kann man den mal in groß sehen ?

(2 deviant or not 2 deviant, that's the question  )


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Alpha,
Ich will hier nicht bei der Style Diskussion mitmache, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber:
Auf deinen Fotos sieht es so aus als wenn bei deinen vielen Schutzblechen sich das Schutzblech am Vorderrad mit dem Schutzblech am Unterrohr verhaken kann. Wenn dir das im Singletrail passiert machst du die Schwalbe und dein Bike sieht dann u.U. so aus wie das auf Seite 86.
Am Wochenende habe ich an einem Fahrtechnik Seminar teilgenommen und da ist im Trail bei dem Einen das gleiche Schutzblech das du am Hinterrad hast so weit durchgefedert,das es sich am Hinterrad verkeilt hat. Murphys Law sagt was passieren kann passiert auch.
Dies Dinger sind eigentlich nur für moderates Fahren bei schlechtem Wetter konstruiert. Auf dem Trail sind sie ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo:Welche Farbe hast du denn? Kann man den mal in groß sehen ?


Meiner ist schwarz-schwarz, der meines Bruders orange-schwarz, der eines Freundes grün-weiß-schwarz.

In Blau sieht er so aus:





Hier mein um zwei Wangenpolster (für strafferen Sitz bzw. geringere Kieferbruchgefahr) erweiterter Kinnbügel.
Casco in schwarz.
Und die Winterkonfiguration mit etwas irrem Blick... 

Und so sieht er ohne Bügel aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Juni 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alpha,
> Ich will hier nicht bei der Style Diskussion mitmache, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber:
> Auf deinen Fotos sieht es so aus als wenn bei deinen vielen Schutzblechen sich das Schutzblech am Vorderrad mit dem Schutzblech am Unterrohr verhaken kann. Wenn dir das im Singletrail passiert machst du die Schwalbe und dein Bike sieht dann u.U. so aus wie das auf Seite 86.
> Am Wochenende habe ich an einem Fahrtechnik Seminar teilgenommen und da ist im Trail bei dem Einen das gleiche Schutzblech das du am Hinterrad hast so weit durchgefedert,das es sich am Hinterrad verkeilt hat. Murphys Law sagt was passieren kann passiert auch.
> ...



Und damit sowas nicht passiert, zieht man auch die schrauben fest an.


----------



## aemkei77 (14. Juni 2006)

> (2 deviant or not 2 deviant, that's the question  )



deviant unbedingt probieren, kenne nämlich keinen, dem er gepasst hätte


----------



## Wuudi (14. Juni 2006)

Hmm ich hab sogar so ne "dumme" Kopfgröße, 56cm, der Speci soll ja in S von 53-57 gehn und in M von 56-60cm. Der Gruber in Meran hat laut Telefon anscheinend einen in "klein", weiß net welcher das jetzt ist.

Den MX kann ich leider in echt net ansehen, den hat hier niemand. In olive würde er mir vielleicht gfalln, damit's net nur schwoaz is...


----------



## Pseirer (14. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @pseirer
> du fährst auch die TIME Z, wie findest du den ausgeklickten Stand auf den Pedalen ?



Also ich find sie ein und ausgeklickt super,auf jedenfall besser als die Shimano!
Nur das ausklicken fand ich bei den shimanos angenehmer!
Man kann nicht alles haben! 


@Wuudi
in Timmelstol drin,zwischen Robenstuen und Moose!


----------



## Wuudi (14. Juni 2006)

Aha, do hinten drinnen woar i no nia


----------



## Pseirer (14. Juni 2006)

Wart mol zeit dasse Hinterpseier unsicher mochsch,nit olm lai Meraner gegend!

Was hast du eigentlich für Protektoren,gibs die auch in schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. Juni 2006)

Pseirer schrieb:
			
		

> Wart mol zeit dasse Hinterpseier unsicher mochsch,nit olm lai Meraner gegend!



Isch zem net no Schnea ? .................kleiner Witz am Rande  



			
				Pseirer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du eigentlich für Protektoren,gibs die auch in schwarz?



661 Race Lite






Gibt's nur in der Farbe....


----------



## stick007 (15. Juni 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alpha,
> Ich will hier nicht bei der Style Diskussion mitmache, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber:
> Auf deinen Fotos sieht es so aus als wenn bei deinen vielen Schutzblechen sich das Schutzblech am Vorderrad mit dem Schutzblech am Unterrohr verhaken kann. Wenn dir das im Singletrail passiert machst du die Schwalbe und dein Bike sieht dann u.U. so aus wie das auf Seite 86.
> Am Wochenende habe ich an einem Fahrtechnik Seminar teilgenommen und da ist im Trail bei dem Einen das gleiche Schutzblech das du am Hinterrad hast so weit durchgefedert,das es sich am Hinterrad verkeilt hat. Murphys Law sagt was passieren kann passiert auch.
> ...



Hey Schappi,


warst Du am Deister beim Fahrtechnikseminar von Andreas Löhr?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Björn,
richtig! War sehr gut.

Woher weisst du von dem Seminar?
Wir werden noch ein Nachfolgeseminar organisieren, hasst Du Lust?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stick007 (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Schappi,

ich war letztes Jahr bei Andreas. Aber beim ihm zu Hause im Siegerland. Damals hat er mir erzählt, dass er auch schon mal am Deister Seminare abgehalten hat. Auf seiner Homepage, die ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen besuche, war der Termin am Deister vermerkt.

Nachfolgeseminar war schon interessant. Gibt es schon einen Termin?


Gruß
Björn


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schappi,
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr bei Andreas. Aber beim ihm zu Hause im Siegerland. Damals hat er mir erzählt, dass er auch schon mal am Deister Seminare abgehalten hat. Auf seiner Homepage, die ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen besuche, war der Termin am Deister vermerkt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Björn,

es gibt noch keinen Termin aber viele die jetzt dabei waren haben Interesse ein Aufbaukurs zu machen Ich halte dich informiert, Wenn es Bilder gibt werde ich sie hier posten. Andreas war übrigen sehr angetan von unseren Trails im Sülberg und im Deister (das Wetter war dazu noch Spitze) zum Abschluss sind wir dann den Trail "Ladies only" vom Annaturm zu den Wasserrädern gefahren und allen hat es gefallen. Andreas will noch einmal mit ein paar Freunden kommen um ein Wochenende im Deister Trails zu fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Juni 2006)

@flo: ich finde den viper leider nur viel zu klobig. der parachute sieht wenigstens noch was aus (meiner meinung nach) aber das mit den 4 schrauben ist echt nicht optimal. sind das dann inbus-schrauben oder was?


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juni 2006)

Nein, Schlitzschrauben:


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Juni 2006)

das is ja noch dümmer. aber wies aussieht sind die so groß dass man sie mit einer münze auf bekommt. nuja muss eh noch sparen. 
(ich schick dir spätestens am fr das geld)


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juni 2006)

Nun, ein Vergleich der "Abnehmszenarien":
Viper MX: 
Griff mit beiden Händen zum Helm, 2 Hebel mit Zeigefinger eindrücken, ab. 
Dauer: 2-3 Sekunden.

Parachute:
1. Helm abnehmen.
2. Schraubenzieher oder Münze suchen.
3. 4 Schrauben lösen, Bügel abnehmen, 4 Schrauben wieder einschrauben oder irgendwo verlustsicher im Rucksack verstauen.
4. Helm wieder aufsetzen.
Dauer: mehrere Minuten.

Ob man sich das vor/nach jeder Abfahrt antun will? Ich glaube nicht...


EDIT: ja, der Parachute sieht echt gut aus, 
der Viper MX aber auch nicht schlecht und Bedienbarkeit geht mE absolut vor.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Juni 2006)

Und welcher hält den Bügel jetzt besser? Der Viper oder der mit 4 Schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Und welcher hält den Bügel jetzt besser? Der Viper oder der mit 4 Schrauben?


Halten tun beide Bügel.
Fraglich ist, welcher Bügel robuster ist --> das ließe sich aber wohl nur durch Crashtests feststellen...


----------



## Wuudi (15. Juni 2006)

Mach mal nen Test Flo


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juni 2006)

Passt, ich hau mich aus dem ersten Stock mit dem Gesicht voran runter... 
Nur: wo krieg ich dann einen Parachute für den Vergleich her, hmmm....


----------



## Wuudi (15. Juni 2006)

Fang du mal mit dem MX an, jemand mit Parachute wird sich schon noch finden


----------



## pjfa (15. Juni 2006)




----------



## Forst-Rider (16. Juni 2006)

Tag zusammen.hab auch ein esx 7.bin aber nicht damit so zufrieden
´bei mir is schon viel kaputt(vl liegts an meiner fahrweise)sram x`-9 trigger verbogen,2 mal dämpfer kaputtund die teure x-0 schaltung abgeriisen.hab zwar alles ersetzt bekommen(guter service aber zu lange wartezeit),aber so was darf eienm Enduro auf normalen touren nicht pasieren


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juni 2006)

Forst-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> (vl liegts an meiner fahrweise)





			
				Forst-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> sram x`-9 trigger verbogen, [...] teure x-0 schaltung abgeriisen.


Scheint so...
Wie außer durch einen Sturz verbiegt man einen Schalthebel?
Hast du die X0 durch Groß-Groß-Schalten oder Fremdkontakt zerstört?


----------



## De Freerider (16. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube es liegt eher an deiner Fahrweise  
Denn ich habe auf meinem Downhiller auch Sram Schaltgriffe drauf und die halten noch nach mehreren Stuerzen...Ausserdem kann dir dies an jedem Bike passieren (auch mit dem Deampfer)!


----------



## Trailsucker (17. Juni 2006)

heute war ein scheißtag. erst mach ich mir ne dalle in meinen rahmen (bilder folgen) und dann reist auch noch mein trommelfell  . das bedeutet 3 wochen nicht biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2006)

Hört sich ja echt bescheiden an was dir da passiert ist.
Wie kann einem das Trommelfell reissen?


----------



## Trailsucker (17. Juni 2006)

ich bin irg wie falsch ins wasser geflogen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so...
> Wie außer durch einen Sturz verbiegt man einen Schalthebel?
> Hast du die X0 durch Groß-Groß-Schalten oder Fremdkontakt zerstört?



zumindest der X0 guckt einfach zu weit raus.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juni 2006)

Ins Wasser geflogen ? In einen Bach reingeflogen oder wie ?


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2006)

Freibadausflug? Wortwörtlich.   Das hört sich böse an

mir is ja gestern auch was geiles passiert aufm Rückweg von der Disco nach hause. 

War zwar kein X0, dafür nen Sachs Hurret Comander  26 jahre alt.... durfte dann noch um halb 5, 3km latschen, bzw diesen Hobel tragen.......  


heute hies es dann Schaltwerk richten  

vorher :







nachher:






leider schaltet es net mehr und ich kann nur noch auf einem ritzel fahren 

sry wegen etwas off topic


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

>


Postings vom Bayker wird man immer erkennen, egal unter welchem Namen er postet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (17. Juni 2006)

[SPAM]
löööl
[/SPAM]

der is auch noch jung- da hatte ich auch noch so viel zu lachen


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> [SPAM]
> löööl
> [/SPAM]
> 
> der is auch noch jung- da hatte ich auch noch so viel zu lachen




nun lasst mir doch meinen Spaß. hatte gestern Nacht nicht viel zu lachen als ich da das Schaltwerk hinten in die Speichen bekommen hab. Und dann noch zu der Uhrzeit. 

Lag vielleicht am Alkohol .....


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Lag vielleicht am Alkohol .....


Hm, bist du _immer_ betrunken, wenn du postest...?


----------



## unchained (18. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, bist du _immer_ betrunken, wenn du postest...?




Manche Leute sind schwer von Begriff. Das betrunken sein war auf vorgestern Abend bezogen, nicht auf mein posten. 

Hab das Gefühl das ihr mutwillig Streit sucht. Das hier ist eine galerie. Also gehören hier Bilder rein und keine Streitgespräche und dumme Bemerkungen, wie viele smileys ich nun benutzt habe oder auch nicht. Habt ihr nichts wichtigeres zu tun als andauernd zu meckern?!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Juni 2006)

hats jemand kaputt gemacht?

aber sowas nennt man technik. ich wette, dass ist nur 10 gramm schwerer als das aktuelle XTR


----------



## boersiator (18. Juni 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Freibadausflug? Wortwörtlich.   Das hört sich böse an
> 
> mir is ja gestern auch was geiles passiert aufm Rückweg von der Disco nach hause.
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Leistung, nach 26 Jahre sowas aus Spaß an der Sache zu ruinieren   

Disco? Fahrrad?


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Disco? Fahrrad?



Besser als Auto, sowieso


----------



## unchained (18. Juni 2006)

Ich habe sie ja nicht aus Spaß an der Sache ruiniert. Wer bin ich denn?!?! 

Nein als ich runterschalten wollte ist mir das ganze Genudel in die Speichen gekommen und das Hinterrad blockierte sofort. Der Grund, warum mir das Schaltwerk hinten reingekommen ist, ist der, dass die Lagerung, auf der Das Schaltwerk sitzt schon dermaßen ausgeschlagen ist. Das wackelt fröhlich hin und her. 

Ich bin froh das ich zur zeit überhaupt ein Rad habe. Mein ES7 ist in Koblenz, mein Marathonhobel is beim Eloxieren und das da ist mein Schul und Saufrad.

tja ...... und immerhin besser als vom Nachtbus abhängig zu sein, das Auto zu klump fahren, oder zu Fuß latschen zu müssen


----------



## dl-athen (18. Juni 2006)

Hier Bilder vom heutigen Frühsport:



Das ist der Penteli von unten:



Aussicht von oben:


----------



## boersiator (18. Juni 2006)

dl-athen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Bilder vom heutigen Frühsport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich bin neidisch, bekunde ich hiermit höchst offiziell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2006)

Heute nette kleine Gaisberg-Tour (Salzburg) gemacht, oben dann TomLeo (oder so ähnlich, bin mir nicht mehr sicher) getroffen/kennengelernt...

Herrliche Trails bergab, hat wieder Spaß gemacht...














Kleine Wiesenkante...





Heizerei auf d. "Kuhwiese"...


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juni 2006)

*@dl-athen:* Was für eine grandiose Aussicht - *WO* ist denn die Stelle genau, von wo Du das Pic aus geschossen hast!??


----------



## Wince (18. Juni 2006)

Mach weiter so.

Ich bin heute 4 Meter gesprungen


----------



## y23 (18. Juni 2006)

@floimschnee
welche protektoren trägst du? sind das die tsg?
die von deinem bike/bilder-kumpel sind die dainese, oder?
was sind eure erfahrungen?
will mir auch endlich welche zulegen, bin die verletzungen satt...
suche welche mit denen man auch touren kann (ständiges an/aus-ziehen nervt sicher), die möglichst lange sind (komplettes schienbein), nicht all zu warm... und natürlich auch noch mit einem vernünftigen preis... sollte doch kein problem darstellen, oder? ;-)
naja schwank zur zeit zwischen den tsg und den 661 race oder race lite...

wäre nett wenn auch andere dbzgl ihre erfahrungen kund tun...


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2006)

Ich hab Dainese Freestyle, mein Freund auch Dainese, allerdings welche mit Strumpf.
Meine haben nur Straps --> man kann die Schuhe anbehalten beim An-/Ausziehen.

Empfehlung: geh einfach in ein paar Bikeshops und probiere ein paar Modelle --> nur dann weißt du, ob sie dir gut passen und dir der Halt gefällt. 
Über TSG hört man grundsätzlich viel Gutes.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juni 2006)

@Flo:

Deine Empfehlung ist z.b. hier bei mir leider umsonst, ich hab mal alle möglichen Bikeshops angerufen weil ich 661 4x4 für meine Freundin suchte. Nur ein einziger hatte Protektoren und da nur mehr Armprotektoren im Shop, sonst nur auf Bestellung......

Der mit dem schwarzen Helm bist du, oder ?
Wie ist denn der Viper MX als "normaler" Helm in Bezug auf Belüftung etc. Kann er da mit einem guten CC-Helm mithalten oder ist er da eher mittelmäßig ?


----------



## Quellekatalog (18. Juni 2006)

Ja, der mit dem schwarzen Helm ist da Flo. 

@ Casco Viper MX, als normaler CC-Helm ist er etwas schwer mit 453 g,  dafür ist er halt sehr stabil. Belüftung ist gut. Anpassung an die Kopfgröße mittels Drehrad funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juni 2006)

Sch**** ist der schwer. Mein (billiger) Tchibo-Helm wiegt ja nur 250g und die sind ja bekannterweise nicht aus superleichten teuren High-End Material gefertigt .


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2006)

Das Gewicht hab ich bislang nicht negativ wahrgenommen, Belüftung ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (18. Juni 2006)

es ist garnicht so leicht, sein canyon einigermaßen ins rechte licht fürn schnappschuss zu rücken: dennoch ein paar impresseionen
von einem herrlichen rhön-ausflug.
die beiden bilder mit dem skilift-masten im hintergrund sind am feuerberg gemacht, bayerische rhön. leider ist der bike-park dieses jahr geschlossen, sogar dt. downhill-meisterschaften waren im gespräch. würde der region nur gut tun, so ein teil.

ansonsten allen noch schöne sommer-tage.


----------



## aemkei77 (18. Juni 2006)

hey wuudi,

am samstag war ich in der meraner gegend biken, habt wirklich schöne trails dort


----------



## Tom_Leo (18. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Heute nette kleine Gaisberg-Tour (Salzburg) gemacht, oben dann TomLeo (oder so ähnlich, bin mir nicht mehr sicher) getroffen/kennengelernt...
> 
> Heizerei auf d. "Kuhwiese"...



Hi Flo,
war echt nett dich mal persölich kennen zu lernen... ...wenn da mal ein Canyon den Gaisberg raufkommt muss man schon mal "Hallo" sagen.
Da seit Ihr ja auch die Rauchenbichlwiese hinuntergebrettert!   Eine meiner häufigsten Gaisberg- Abfahrten.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Boombe (18. Juni 2006)

diese gramm zählerei is echt ne plage! hallo, sind wir aus zucker?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> war echt nett dich mal persölich kennen zu lernen... ...wenn da mal ein Canyon den Gaisberg raufkommt muss man schon mal "Hallo" sagen.
> Da seit Ihr ja auch die Rauchenbichlwiese hinuntergebrettert!   Eine meiner häufigsten Gaisberg- Abfahrten.
> 
> ...


Gleichfalls!

Im Nachhinein eigentlich Blödsinn, dass wir separat gefahren sind -- hätten gemeinsam runterfahren sollen...

Ich bin diesmal erstmals den Wanderweg vom Sender weg bis zur letzten Kehre (auf etwa 1100hm) gefahren -- die letzten Meter sind ja traumhaft! (die Stelle meine ich)
Die Fortsetzung des Wanderwegs bis zum Rundwanderweg ist auch toll!


----------



## Wuudi (19. Juni 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> am samstag war ich in der meraner gegend biken, habt wirklich schöne trails dort



Sag ich ja !
Wo warst denn ?

--> Ich war dafür im Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dl-athen (19. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@dl-athen:* Was für eine grandiose Aussicht - *WO* ist denn die Stelle genau, von wo Du das Pic aus geschossen hast!??



Das Bild habe ich vom Gipfel des Pendeli gemacht, Blickrichtung Süden über die Stadt. Leider ist die Qualität des Bildes nicht so gut, aber du kannst das Olymiastadion und etwas weiter hinten den Likavittos erkennen. Vom Berg aus kann man bei klarer Sicht auch noch die Saronnischen Inseln (Ägina) erkennen und weiter hinten wieder den Pelopones.
Der Pendeli liegt im Nord-Osten von Athen (ca 25 km vom Stadzentrum) und ist etwas über 1100 m hoch. Im Nordwesten ist der Parnitha mit ca. 1400 m. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juni 2006)

*@dl-athen:* Also ich find die beiden Fotos super, auch von der Qualität
her - hätte auch auf Athen getippt, das Stadion kann man echt gut erkennen,
ist mir allerdings anfangs nicht gleich aufgefallen!   
Hast a wunderschöne Gegend zum Biken!


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Juni 2006)

@Wuudi

3x mal seilbahn burgstall, 2x rabland /aschbach


----------



## Wuudi (19. Juni 2006)

Du norreter ! 

Und treten nia ?


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Juni 2006)

> Und treten nia ?


getretet wird in Innsbruck, mit dem hardtail...

ich würde ja, aber mein rad ist im vergleich zu denen meiner kumpels eine CC feile


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichfalls!
> 
> Im Nachhinein eigentlich Blödsinn, dass wir separat gefahren sind -- hätten gemeinsam runterfahren sollen...
> 
> ...



Super Flo! Den Weg kenn ich noch gar nicht, fahre normal vom Sender (hinter dem Sender am Zaun entlang) in Richtung Koppel / Guggental.
Werde ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit gleich mal ausprobieren .


----------



## Wince (19. Juni 2006)

Aber euch würde ich die von Specialized empfehlen, wenn ihr auch Sprünge und so macht, die TSG und die von RaceFace. Jedoch kann man die TSG auch für Touren nehmen, aber mein Freund schwitzt in denen wie Sau und ich über hauptnicht, dass kommt halt immer auf den Typen an.

Kennt jdm. ne Seite wo man Videos hochladen kann?


----------



## Wince (19. Juni 2006)

Natürlich Kostenlos


----------



## Didi123 (19. Juni 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jdm. ne Seite wo man Videos hochladen kann?


Kannst mal hier versuchen: http://dateihoster.de
oder hier: http://www.ultrashare.de

Didi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. Juni 2006)

schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Das Hammer-Bike schlechthin. Wie konnte ich mir bloß ein ES-X zulegen, wo ich für schlappe 600  sowas hätte haben können.  

Muss den Kerl mal fragen ob er tauschen mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (19. Juni 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 

wer da nicht zugreift ist selber schuld!


----------



## solberg (19. Juni 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



tausche gern xc gegen es-x rahmen...+ ausgleich


----------



## User129 (19. Juni 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



viel hässlicher gehts kaum noch 

und warum macht der die Hydraulische Bremse nach hinten


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



dazu fällt mir um die zeit nur eines ein:

"Mut kann man nicht kaufen" - wer sich mit dem hoble wo runter wagt ist zu bewundern


----------



## Wince (20. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Links, ich versuchs mal


----------



## Wince (20. Juni 2006)

http://ultrashare.de/f/1190/2._Sprung.MOV

Dass ist er


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Juni 2006)

nicht schlecht


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2006)

Sauber!


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2006)

Servus,
bei mir kommt nur PORNO?!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> bei mir kommt nur PORNO?!



Ist doch auch schön, oder...


----------



## unchained (21. Juni 2006)

Schöner Jump! Aber naja. Mit nem Big Mountain kann mans ja auch machen  

sauber gelandet !


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Heizerei auf d. "Kuhwiese"...



ich bild mir zwar ein, den gaisberg halbwegs gut zu kennen, hab aber keine ahnung, wo diese wiese sein sollte - vllt. kannst mir kurz auf die sprünge helfen, schaut zu gut aus um's sich entgehen zu lassen


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:
			
		

> ich bild mir zwar ein, den gaisberg halbwegs gut zu kennen, hab aber keine ahnung, wo diese wiese sein sollte - vllt. kannst mir kurz auf die sprünge helfen, schaut zu gut aus um's sich entgehen zu lassen


An der Kreuzung, wo du links nach Elsbethen runter und rechts nach Koppl runterfahren kannst, fährst du einfach gerade aus den kleinen Hügel rauf. 
Dann ca. 5 Min. Ebene/leicht bergauf dahin und du kannst es nicht verfehlen. 

Achtung: Kühe nicht aufschrecken.


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2006)

danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Tom_Leo (21. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> An der Kreuzung, wo du links nach Elsbethen runter und rechts nach Koppl runterfahren kannst...




Oder du fährst bei besagter Abzweigung zuerst Richtung Mitteregg / Elsbethen und gleich nach ca. 50m rechts in den Wald da kommt man zur gut versteckten Rauchenbichl Hütte. Dort gemütlich ein Bier trinken   und sich den weiteren Weg erklären lassen...

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (21. Juni 2006)

zwei racker unter sich


----------



## Fischgesicht (21. Juni 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich eben in eBay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




Ja meine Fresse da bist du selber Schuld!!!!    
dieses Hammerrad lÃ¤sst an sich doch net entgehen!!!    
vorallem der Riesensattel!!! wie geil   

Mfg FG


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (21. Juni 2006)

brauch eigentlich nen neuen fernsehsessel...vielleicht sollte ich zuschlagen?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (21. Juni 2006)

Da hat ja dann auch die ganze Family drauf platz    

Härtner, der Kerl...


----------



## Bechy (22. Juni 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> zwei racker unter sich



gut getarnt


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

Tandem war gestern!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Juni 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> zwei racker unter sich



warum fahrt ihr euren dämpfer aus, aber lasst die talas nicht arbeiten? sieht ja an den kabelbindern schon seltsam aus.


----------



## Didi123 (22. Juni 2006)

Viell. ist das Foto oben auf dem Berg/Hügel gemacht worden - der Downhill kommt erst noch...
Und bergauf braucht man ja vorne nicht so viel Federweg.
Federweg hinten kann ich nicht mitreden...


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> warum fahrt ihr euren dämpfer aus, aber lasst die talas nicht arbeiten? sieht ja an den kabelbindern schon seltsam aus.



hehe, bei uns müssen auch die gabeln arbeiten, mit vollem einsatz versteht sich.

ich als besitzer des kleinen rades habe garkeine kabelbinder an der gabel und der meines kollegen scheint von selbst zu rutschen, da sehr locker.

also alles im grünen bereich sozusagen, im wahrsten sinne des bildes


----------



## deimudder (23. Juni 2006)

Hier mal kleines Update von meinem Hobel. BM II "S" 2004. Neue Kettenführung. Wegen noch verheilendem Armbruch nicht artgerecht ausgeführt z.Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (23. Juni 2006)

hmmm, willste nicht ein schaltwerk ranmachen, mit nem kürzeren arm? weiss nicht wie der arm fachgerecht heisst, aber ich glaube du weisst was ich meine... naja, ich würd eh kein inverse schaltwerk mit normalen schalthebeln fahrn... hoffe, das schaltwerk war ein sonderangebot, oder hast du das absichtlich so nachgerüstet? soll keine anmache sein, wenns dir so passt...! 

auf jeden fall ist heute mein bike angekommen! bilder gibts noch mehr in meiner gallery...


----------



## aclumb (23. Juni 2006)

glückwunsch zum neuen bike. hab meins ja auch diesen montag bekommen. sind schon super räder. achja, ich hab hinten den schnellspanner auf der anderen seite?!?
viel spaß mit dem rad...


----------



## löösns (23. Juni 2006)

ja, bei mir war der spanner auch auf der anderen, aber bekanntlicherweise sollte der ja nicht auf der selben seite sein, wie die bremsscheibe. scheint canyon zu missachten. auf jeden fall gibt es keine optisch einigermassen ansprechende variante,den schnellspanner richtig zu montieren... (wie man sieht...) der rahmen ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht... 
habt ihr denn alle den schnellspanner auf der scheibenseite?


----------



## House-Rocker (23. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab den auf der Scheibenseite!! Soll der da etwa nicht sein? hab ich ja noch nie gehört....


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (23. Juni 2006)

angeblich soll der sich auf längeren abfahrten wegen der heißen scheibe auch erhitzen...hmm naja,is mir bis jetzt noch net aufgefallen und ich hab ihn auch schön da gelassen wo er war...glaube kaum,dass canyon sowas verkacken würde wenns wichtig wäre...


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (23. Juni 2006)

achja,echt sehr sehr schönes bike,sieht einfach fett aus=) und die gabel is ja wohl der hammer...


----------



## Astaroth (23. Juni 2006)

Servus,
geiles Bike das Torque  wo es ihr gerade ansprecht bei meinem Stumpjumper sitzt der Schnellspanner auch auf der Seite wo sich die Bremsscheiben befinden.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Boombe (23. Juni 2006)

anders gehts wohl auch schlecht, oder? zumindest hinten, da auf der anderen seite das schaltwerk is.


----------



## unchained (23. Juni 2006)

Bis jetzt habe ich immer den Schnellspanner auf der Seite des Schaltwerks gehabt. Ist das Falsch? Wenn ja, mit welcher Begründung?!

Wenn ich ihn auf die Discseite verpflanze sieht es sehr komisch aus. 

Grüße  Magnum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeefJimmyJay (23. Juni 2006)

hmm...naja,wenn bis jetzt noch bei keinem probleme aufgetreten sind die eindeutig mit der montage-seite des schnellspanners zusammenhängen dann scheint es absolut egal zu sein


----------



## pjfa (23. Juni 2006)

It´s a Canyon bottle!!!


----------



## löösns (24. Juni 2006)

also ich hab schon des öfteren gehört, dass sich der schnellspannhebel erhitzen und dann aufgehen kann. meine bikemechaniker montieren die deshalb (zumindest am vorderrad) auf der scheiben gegenüberliegenden seite. hab den hinteren jetzt aber doch auch wieder auf die scheibenseite umverlegt, sieht schon kacke aus, da habt ihr recht! habe aber einen kollegen, dem es schonmal den (fest angezogenen schnellspanner) von der bremshitze gelöst hat. am vorderrad. -no comment- ist gut hab ich ne steckachse am vr, aber am anderen bike hab ich den schnellspanner vorne auch auf der anderen seite... teilweise ists rahmenbedingt hinten nicht möglich... oder eben, es sieht kacke aus...


----------



## RonnyS (24. Juni 2006)

*pjfa*...now you are "a complete" CANYON BIKER


----------



## boersiator (24. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> *pjfa*...now you are "a complete" CANYON BIKER


 
No more Mr. Nice Guy  

It looks like a Canyon Agent


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (24. Juni 2006)

Jemand der ein Radon fährt traut sich in ein CANYON forum zu schreiben...mutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Juni 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der ein Radon fährt traut sich in ein CANYON forum zu schreiben...mutig



und ich, darf ich?   
zum torque: das würd ich wahnsinnig gerne mal für einen tag probefahren, schaut mir nach einem gut geglückten kompromiss aus!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2006)

BeefJimmyJay schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der ein Radon fährt traut sich in ein CANYON forum zu schreiben...mutig


Wieso denn nicht?!


Zum Thema Schnellspanner: es ist komplett egal, wie man den Schnellspanner einbaut, da die von Canyon verbauten Schnellspanner zur Gänze aus Metall bestehen. 
Der einzige Grund, den Hebel auf die Nicht-Scheibenseite zu geben, ist, dass dann keine Gefahr besteht, sich die Finger zu verbrennen. (was aber auch nicht gegeben ist, wenn man etwas aufpasst und/oder Langfingerhandschuhe trägt)


----------



## löösns (25. Juni 2006)

@joe desperado: schaust mal vorbei! wohne in der ostschweiz, hier gibts supergeile berge direkt vor der haustür. geh wir mal auf die piste und kannst deinen probetag haben. gesetzt du bringst mir einen einigermassen glaichwertigen ersatz mit!  
@flo: ja, die meisten schnellspanner sind gänzlich aus metall. aber die metalle sind nicht alle die gleichen, weswegen sich bei grosser hitze die einen mehr ausdehnen und die anderen weniger. weiss auch nicht, hab nur schon des öfteren horrorgeschichtchen gehört, da wollt ich auf nummer sicher gehn. aber wenns so kacke aussieht, geh ich halt wieder auf nummer optik vor "sicherheit".


----------



## cos75 (26. Juni 2006)

Mein ESX7 in Abfahrts-Konfiguration:






Geändert hat sich seit dem letzten Foto:
-Big Betty jetzt auch hinten
-203er Scheibe hinten
-VRO in S
-20er Kettenblatt (Mountain Goat)


----------



## thory (26. Juni 2006)

dann möchte ich auch noch ein Bild 

zu dieser Gallerie
beisteuern.

Gruss


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ESX7 in Abfahrts-Konfiguration



*@cos75:* WAS für eine Rahmengröße ist dein Canyon - mir kommt´s a biss´l arg "klein" vor?!


----------



## Schluckspecht (26. Juni 2006)

arg klein? das ist S, ganz normal halt, wenn man spass haben will *grins*


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juni 2006)

ich bin nicht allein! juhu. 

http://www.hotzeltopf.de/index.php?...n=com_gallery&Itemid=74&include=slideshow.php


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Grund, den Hebel auf die Nicht-Scheibenseite zu geben, ist, dass dann keine Gefahr besteht, sich die Finger zu verbrennen. (was aber auch nicht gegeben ist, wenn man etwas aufpasst und/oder Langfingerhandschuhe trägt)



Oder vorher mal gegen die Scheibe pinkelt


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Juni 2006)

WM und Biken kann man doch zusammenbringen. Man muss sich nur dafür Urlaub nehmen...  

Zum Weg nach Frankfurt ein Zwischenstop in der Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (26. Juni 2006)

Und dann vor das Spiel noch ein Ausflug zum gr. Feldberg und zum Altkönig gemacht.


*Der Feldberg*


















*und Altkönig*
















Tolle Abfahrten alle beide Berge. Das XC hat sich wacker geschlagen!


----------



## Reispfanne (26. Juni 2006)

@ Christian_74: Von der Lüneburger Heide nach Frankfurt (Main nehme ich an) is aber en Stück, schönen Urlaub noch  Musst nur mal erklären was an deinem Canyon "getarnt" is!

@ Alpha-Centauri: Also herrje, ich weiß ja, form follows function, besonders an nem Rad auf Tourentrimm, aber das is schon böse wenn nich sogar Vergewaltigung ^^ Lampe, Pumpe, alle Reflektoren dran...Der Mr. Hotzeltopf hat fast mein Mittagessen wieder zu Tage gefördert!


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Juni 2006)

Selbstverständlich bin ich mit dem Auto von HH nach Mainz gefahren und das Bike hinten mitgenommen.   Quer durch Deutschland mit ein MTB währe mir etwas daneben .

Leider ist der Urlaub schon vorbei. Die WM zum Glück noch nicht. 

"Getarnt", weil die Aufschrift auf dem Rahmen es als ES bezeichnet, obwohl es ein XC ist.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (26. Juni 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> besonders an nem Rad auf Tourentrimm, aber das is schon böse wenn nich sogar Vergewaltigung ^^ Lampe, Pumpe, alle Reflektoren dran...Der Mr. Hotzeltopf hat fast mein Mittagessen wieder zu Tage gefördert!


 
Tja, gibt auch Leute die in Gegenden gezogen sind, wo man halt fast nur noch Straße fahran kann. Mein Leben ist mir nachts jedenfalls wichtiger als die Abneigung gegen Strahler. Aber Du hast schon recht, doll sehen die 2003er Bilder nicht aus, mittlerweile hat sich auch Einiges verändert. Aber da ich faktisch eh nicht zum Fahren kommen, ists mir eh wurscht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juni 2006)

richtig kultig find ich aber den weissen reflektor an der gabel.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (26. Juni 2006)

Ja das hatte mich damals viel Überwindung gekostet...


----------



## User129 (27. Juni 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> dann möchte ich auch noch ein Bild
> 
> zu dieser Gallerie
> beisteuern.
> ...



traumhaft dein Torque  

und wie man sieht fühlt es sich genau in deinem Einsatzbereich richtig wohl


----------



## deimudder (27. Juni 2006)

> hmmm, willste nicht ein schaltwerk ranmachen, mit nem kürzeren arm? weiss nicht wie der arm fachgerecht heisst, aber ich glaube du weisst was ich meine... naja, ich würd eh kein inverse schaltwerk mit normalen schalthebeln fahrn... hoffe, das schaltwerk war ein sonderangebot, oder hast du das absichtlich so nachgerüstet? soll keine anmache sein, wenns dir so passt...!
> 
> auf jeden fall ist heute mein bike angekommen! bilder gibts noch mehr in meiner gallery...
> 
> ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wird drankommen, sobald das aktuelle den Geist aufgibt. Schaltwerk ist immer noch das original verbaute und hält und hält.


Eben, solange du dieses nicht abreißt, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, es zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (27. Juni 2006)

ja das stimmt! 

@thory: das nennt sich ma torquen in deiner galery! echt coole pix!


----------



## pjfa (27. Juni 2006)

Ghostrider on Canyon XC7 at Portugal 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8976125962789863581

The original: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2420326875680751682


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2006)

Hehe, buena idea!


----------



## unchained (27. Juni 2006)

ohhh muy estupendo. buena idea pjfa, como todos ideas para ti ! por ejemplo  la camara en bicicleta. Fenomenal.

Tengo todos peliculas de "ghostrider" !  Grande Hombre ! Tiene dos ninos y una desposa  

Fomentas tan !


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juni 2006)

...yeah, what a nice choice, I would decide likely the same way, also
riding the Canyon!


----------



## unchained (28. Juni 2006)

But the Hayabusa with 499 HP would be also great to ride ! To fly with more than 350 ... km/h over the highway must be an unbelievable  experience.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (29. Juni 2006)

Wuddi and Mirja married!!! 
Congratulations 





Let your comment at: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/bike/


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2006)

GREAT


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. Juni 2006)

saugeil


----------



## House-Rocker (29. Juni 2006)

Könnte Staabi nicht die geheime Identität von Ghostrider aufdecken?
Sind die Tage von Ghostrider gezählt?
Wird er verraten???

Fragen über Fragen.........


----------



## Tom33 (29. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht allein! juhu.
> 
> http://www.hotzeltopf.de/index.php?...n=com_gallery&Itemid=74&include=slideshow.php



so einer fährt sicher auch 'ne BMW und denkt das ist völlig normal so


----------



## Christian_74 (30. Juni 2006)

@Wuudi: Abgefahren!!! Ihr seid echt Bike-wahnsinnig!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2006)

Tom33 schrieb:
			
		

> so einer fährt sicher auch 'ne BMW und denkt das ist völlig normal so


Was ist an diesem Bike denn sooo schlimm, dass hier ständig herumgenörgelt wird?
Ich habe auch Reflektoren an meinem Enduro (halt quasi unsichtbar montiert --> nur Aufkleber). --> Sicherheitsgewinn bei Nightrides...
(bei d. Anfahrt durch die Stadt. Abgesehen davon weniger strafrechtliche Angriffsfläche für unsere Freunde&Helfer...)


----------



## tom23" (30. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein ES 6 mit:

- neuem HR- Laufrad (Novatec, Dt Swiss, Mach 1)

- Billig- Sattel- Schnellspanner, der in Funktion und Stabilität den ursprünglichen (schönen,
filigranen) von Canyon leider in den Schatten stellt.
(ich hab den beim zu- fest- Anziehen zerlegt, er brachte einfach keine gscheite
Klemmkraft, und wenn, dann war er in der offen- Position so fest, dass ich ein
Minitool brauchte, um den Imbuss für den Downhill zu öffnen).
der jetzige ist einfach nur gut und ang. unkaputtbar.

- Terry- Fly (die Spar- Version) - hochzufrieden!











Und das war im Tegernseer Land, schöner Trail auf der Abfahrt zurück Richtung EHJ- KLause, bevor wir uns verfahren haben und statt 1050-> 2052 Hm gemacht haben.(Schild im Gegenhang übersehen und diesen ganz raufgefahren...)


----------



## boxxxer (30. Juni 2006)

Hi 
habe kein canyon bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir ein torque bestelle ist von euch die einees haben auch schon damit gefahren?Suche halt nen tourentauglichen freeride. Würd gerne mal wissen wie sich das bike so fährt.
gruss marti


----------



## tom23" (30. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210962


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (1. Juli 2006)

Muss ja nicht nen Canyon sein, es gibt genug andere Marken die Freeridetauglich Tourenfullys haben. Du musst halt vohrer wissen, was du machen willst.
Aber so nen Ghost ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## M!ke (1. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an diesem Bike denn sooo schlimm, dass hier ständig herumgenörgelt wird?
> Ich habe auch Reflektoren an meinem Enduro (halt quasi unsichtbar montiert --> nur Aufkleber). --> Sicherheitsgewinn bei Nightrides...
> (bei d. Anfahrt durch die Stadt. Abgesehen davon weniger strafrechtliche Angriffsfläche für unsere Freunde&Helfer...)




Wo gibts die Teile?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2006)

M!ke schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts die Teile?


Was man hier sieht sind reflektierende Speichenröhrchen -- kriegt man in jedem Bikeshop für ein paar Euro. Detto die reflektierenden Aufkleber für das Steuerrohr bzw. Sattelrohr.


----------



## M!ke (1. Juli 2006)

ah, Danke.


----------



## Wince (2. Juli 2006)

Es gibt jetzt auch blinkende Ventilkappen.


Kennt jemand eine gute Firma die Rahmen lackiert, evtl. auch mit Schriftzug. Weil mir meine Canyon Farbe auf den Sack geht  

GRAU-GRAU-GRAU


----------



## reallimk (2. Juli 2006)

Ja Grau ist schon irgendwie langweilig! 

Rot sieht da schon viel besser aus  

Meine Radbekanntschaft  fährt diese herrliche rote Canyon Nerve RC7


----------



## unchained (2. Juli 2006)

schicker flitzer


----------



## myst (2. Juli 2006)

Meiner!!!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (2. Juli 2006)

Jep, die Farben sollten echt bisschen variabler sein.

Ich find das grau oder schwarz nicht häßlich, aber ist halt eher trist und einheitsbrei. So'n rotes Bike sieht ja echt nicht übel aus. Paar coole Farben gibts ja bei Canyon, aber je höher der Preis geht desto einheitlicher wird die Farbe.
Ob das nen Grund hat?  

Vielleicht gibts da ja nächstes Jahr paar Varianten mehr und Canyon bringt auch ein bisschen Farbe auf die Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (3. Juli 2006)

ich denke man konzentriert sich auf die Farbwünsche der meisten Kunden, und die sind wie auch bei Autos sicher bei schwarz oder silber (Silberne Autos haben z.B. aktuell den höchsten Wiederverkaufswert).

Mehrere Rahmenfarben zur Auswahl bedeuten auch immer einen gewissen Aufpreis, da ja ein Mehraufwand entsteht.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Rahmen der "Topmodelle" allesamt eloxidiert sind, der Rahmen wird hierbei bekanntlich nicht lackiert, sondern durch elektrolytische Oxydation vor Korrosion geschützt. Man kann bei diesem Verfahren zwar auch den Rahmen färben, allerdings bekommt man nie einen richtigen satten Farbton zu stande, der Rahmen glänzt weiterhin silbern-matt. Dabei muss man für jede Rahmenfarbe dann jeweils nach dem Eloxierprozess nochmal den Rahmen in ein extra Färbebad gebene, was wiederum ein Mehraufwand ist.


----------



## pjfa (3. Juli 2006)

mit 70psi


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Pifa,

you're not a sweaty person, are you?
Castelo Branco, it says on the weather report, around 26 Degrees.
And you cruise around in longsleeves?


----------



## pjfa (3. Juli 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pifa,
> 
> you're not a sweaty person, are you?
> Castelo Branco, it says on the weather report, around 26 Degrees.
> And you cruise around in longsleeves?



Yes, i´m sensitive to the sun


----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2006)

Sooo lange nicht mehr Biken gewesen. Und nun heute endlich mal wieder los... 

Bei herrlichem Wetter und 35°C. 55KM im Teutoburgerwald 

Schwedenschanze...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2006)

Nächstes mal wohl besser den Blitz an der Cam ausschalten...dann sieht man auch was.
Fährst du eigentlich auch irgendwas was ES würdig ist? Bisher hätte ein Hardtail locker ausgereicht was man an Bildern von dir sieht.
Fahr doch mal mit nem Kumpel zusammen und mach ein paar Trailpics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2006)

Ehmn.. ein blitz hätte da garantiert nichts gebracht ! 

Außerdem ist von mir dieser starke kontrast gewollt. Sieht doch ganz cool aus mit dem Hintergrund! 

Naja nen kumpel von mir fährt rennrad und zur zeit habe ich keinen aus meinem bekanntenkreis, der mit mir fährt. 

Das Gelände ist schon sehr schön ES würdig . An der stelle habe ich ja nur pause ghemacht und dacht mir, knipse ich maln bischen. 

Nach einem strengenden uphill bis auf die höhe, auf der die Bilder entstanden sind, geht es dann sehr sehr ES würdig bergab....

Außerdem muss man ja nicht immer auf der Waldautobahn bleiben....  um gottes willen ! Dann hätt ich mir ja auch ein Hardtail kaufen können, wenn ich nur heizen will. Ich weiß schon wie ich mein Baby behandeln muss. Das ES7 rockt gewaltig !


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Yes, i´m sensitive to the sun



Like me, and i have to wear sunglasses when standing next to a cruzifix...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juli 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes mal wohl besser den Blitz an der Cam ausschalten...dann sieht man auch was


AUSschalten? 
Wenn, dann würde nur EINschalten was bringen. (dafür müsste aber der Blitz aber schon seeehr stark sein...)


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2006)

...bei meinem heutigen Wissensstand  hätt ich meinen Kumpel mit seinem Italia- Trikot wschl. aus Lust und Laune vom Berg geschmissen...


----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2006)

warum? wegen morgen abend 21:00 Uhr?


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2006)

Ne, weil er mit meine Freundin geschnackselt hat...na logo wegen morgen.


----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, weil er mit meine Freundin geschnackselt hat...na logo wegen morgen.




Ach sowas hatte ich schon im Hinterkopf.... 

Is mir auch schon passiert. letztes jahr, bester freund, meine freundin ... naja nu issers nich mehr  

back to topic !


----------



## braintrust (3. Juli 2006)

roflmao


----------



## pjfa (4. Juli 2006)

You must see this web site http://www.marcotoniolo.com/photos/showgallery.php/cat/589


----------



## cos75 (4. Juli 2006)

Geile Bilder vom Canyon Team Fahrer, auf der Canyon Website nix zu sehen davon, auch nicht, dass er beim Freeride Rennen in Willingen den 3.Platz gemacht hat. Statt dessen Tour de Dope Special.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (4. Juli 2006)

Ich finde Bobby stehtn fullface besser


----------



## thto (4. Juli 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Bilder vom Canyon Team Fahrer, auf der Canyon Website nix zu sehen davon, auch nicht, dass er beim Freeride Rennen in Willingen den 3.Platz gemacht hat. Statt dessen Tour de Dope Special.



die pics sind absolut super, tour de dope passt wirklich ! schade , hatte mich auf einen spannenden zweikampf basso ulle gefreut, ich werde keine sekunde tour schauen habe genug von dem mist ! das blöde an den pics is nur dass die einen ziemlich hot auf ein torque machen (sollen?) bin wirklich auf die 2007er torque gespannt..... *grübel*


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde keine sekunde tour schauen habe genug von dem mist !



Bisher war die Tour aber trotzdem interessant, vor allem gestern...


----------



## M!ke (4. Juli 2006)

Und heute auch wieder....


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

..den Kerl vom Berg schmeißen hätte wahrscheinlich auch nix gebracht...


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2006)

Heute Abend nach dem Arbeiten hab ich mir gedacht, ich fahre noch eine nette MTB-Runde zum Entspannen. 
Die Strecke war wirklich sehr schön, wenn auch nur Forststraße.
Aussicht vom Gartenzinken (Zimnitz, Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich) Richtung Strobl/Wolfgangsee:
(leider etwas diesig)





Das Radl noch fit...





Sonnenuntergang und Schafberg:





Naja, und dann - etwa 21:00 war's - hab ich mich an die Abfahrt gemacht...
...auf ungefähr 700m Seehöhe läuft plötzlich rechts aus dem Wald ein Dachs, den ich genau mit dem Vorderrad erwische. Ich lege einen sauberen rechtsseitigen Bauchfleck bei gut 30km/h hin (war zum Glück unmittelbar nach einer Kurve, sonst wäre ich deutlich schneller gewesen), 
das Bike haut's ein paar Meter weiter links fort...
Ich stehe auf, atme schwer, der Dachs liegt auf dem Rücken u. rührt sich nicht...
Während ich meine Wunden an Unterarm, Rippen, Oberschenkel u. Hüfte begutachte, spuckt der Dachs etwas Blut und trollt sich in den Wald...

Ich mache noch ein etwas schlecht geblitztes Foto, spraye Antiseptikum, richte Lenker u. klebe Tachohalterung und fahre heim...






Nach dem Duschen bin ich dann doch noch ins Krankenhaus gefahren, Unterarm wurde genäht, Schulter geröntgt. Letztere war erst seit etwa 2 Wochen wieder in Ordnung (war nach einem Überschlag vor einigen Wochen etwas lädiert), tut jetzt wieder ordentlich weh...

Immerhin geht's dem Radl großteils gut, meine Wunden heilen quasi-gratis...


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

was du so alles dabei hast, Dachsquäler...

sicher, dass du nichts geraucht hast?

auf jeden Fall, gute Besserung dem Dachs und Dir in umgekehrter Reihenfolge!


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2006)

Ja, um den Dachs tut's mir eh leid, ich hatte nur leider absolut keine Chance zu reagieren...

Antiseptikum hab ich seit diversen ähnlichen Erfahrungen immer mit... 


Wieso sollte ich gekifft haben? Was soll der Schmarrn?


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

na , wegen der geschichte.

kann aber auch an meinem Rausch liegen, Flo.

Nicht jedem läuft ein Dachs über den Weg, spuckt Blut und trollt sich in den den Wald.

Wirkte auf mich ein bisserl surreal, wollte dich nicht angreifen, Flo.!

Und jetzt darfst du mich trösten wegen dem ( Fußball)- Spiel, sofern du in Deinem herrlichen Leben aus Studieren und Dachse- über- den- Haufen- Fahren noch genug Zeit dazu hast F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wince (5. Juli 2006)

Korrekter Sturz. 

Schade um den Dachs, aber wieviele Dachse werden wohl von Autos Ã¼berfahren? Und der Dachs ist Ã¼berlebte vllt. noch.

Auf jeden Fall war ich Montag und Dienstag in Winterberg und ich sage euch, es war eeeeeeeend geil. Hab mich zwar beim Downhill 5x gemoscht, ohne Safetyjacket danach sah meine Arme so aus wie die von dir Flo ;-) Und mein RÃ¼cken hat SchÃ¼rfwunden. Ich glaube, an Protektoren werde ich nicht mehr sparen. Deswegen bin ich den Roadgap auch nicht gesprungen, wollte kein Risiko eingehen. Aber der Sprung da vom Bobby ist doch net so doll, dass kann selbst ich.

Verkaufe 4 Monate alten Canyon Big Mountain I Rahmen fÃ¼r 450â¬. Bei Interesse kann man mich einfach per PM anschreiben. Der Preis ist auch bedingt verhandelbar, ich merke das Canyon ist nicht ganz das Richtige fÃ¼r mich, deswegen wÃ¼rde ich mich gerne davon trennen.


----------



## Wince (5. Juli 2006)

@tom23":

Hart, ne? In der letzten Minute nen Doppelback. 
Ich bin stolz auf unsere Jungs


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mal eine wunderschöne getunte Vespa an ein Reh gesetzt, damals gab es leider auch noch keine digicams unter 10000 DM, sonst stünde hier ein Foto, ist ja schliesslich eine Gallerie...

Auf jeden Fall ist das Reh auch ab in den Wald und hat mir einen Schrotthaufen hinterlassen. Dein Rad lebt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ist das Reh auch ab in den Wald und hat mir einen Schrotthaufen hinterlassen. Dein Rad lebt?


Ja, das Radl ist - abgesehen von ein paar Kratzern - gesund. 

Apropos Rehe: auf dem Heimweg sind mir 500m vor zuhause noch ein Reh + Kitz 20m vor mir über den Weg gelaufen...
...das hätte noch gefehlt...


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

Ja. da Leben in den Bergen ist teilweise fast schon kitschig.
Letztens war ich hier im Voralpenland auf einem Weg im Wald unterwegs, da kreuzte ein großer
Raubvogel meinen Weg, dieser scheuchte zwei Rehe auf, die darauf über den Weg liefen und zwei Fasane aufschreckten, die genau vor meiner Nase in die Luft stiegen.Is' echt passiert, auch wenn das jetzt wie eine Verarsche klingt.

Trotzdem is Deutschland draußen. Gute nacht!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Schade um den Dachs, aber wieviele Dachse werden wohl von Autos überfahren? [/color]


Die Frage ist doch eher, wieviel Dachse es wohl noch gibt, je nach Bundesland. In NRW (Köln/Bonner Raum) hab ich noch nie einen gesehen. Allein für solch eine einmalige Sichtung würde ich mich freiwillig in die Botanik schmeißen  

Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (5. Juli 2006)

Wince schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall war ich Montag und Dienstag in Winterberg und ich sage euch, es war eeeeeeeend geil. Hab mich zwar beim Downhill 5x gemoscht,
> 
> Verkaufe 4 Monate alten Canyon Big Mountain I Rahmen für 450. Bei Interesse kann man mich einfach per PM anschreiben. Der Preis ist auch bedingt verhandelbar, ich merke das Canyon ist nicht ganz das Richtige für mich, deswegen würde ich mich gerne davon trennen



@Wince, du musst echt etwas mehr über Marketing lernen. In einen einzigen Post versuchen, das Fahrrad zu verkaufen und gleichzeitig jeden Käufer mit Erzählungen über deine Stürze abzuschäuen... Das ist nicht gerade optimal 

Da stelle ich mir das Verkaufsgespräch vor:

-" Ja, is ne gelle Maschine, sag ich dir. Ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Berge bin ich damit runtergeheizt, da kann man nur staunen, dass das Rad es ausgehalten hat. Ich selber dachte mehrmals, ich könnte mich vom BM verabschieden. Aber es is noch alle, obwohl es mich gestern im Brenner Downhill 5 Mal runtergehauen hat. Das Radl flog noch 10 Meter weiter. Geil, sag ich nur! Laufräder und Gabel sind zu Schrott gefahren. Aber darum musst dir gar keine Sorgen machen. Dir verkaufe ich ja nur den Rahmen." 

 

Grüße


----------



## M!ke (5. Juli 2006)

@Flo: Ja, so ein Dachs ist zäh. Der hebelt dich ordentlich aus! Sei froh, dass du nicht schneller warst. 

Gute Besserung auch von mir..

Bei uns gibt es auch noch Dachse...ich möchte keinem begegnen...


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

@Flo

Entschuldige mich hiermit, dass ich nahegelegt habe, du hättest Drogen mißbraucht.

So wie ich das Bier gestern...


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juli 2006)

Der Flo kommt *ohne Schnee* nicht weit (war das jetzt zweideutig tom ?)
Gute Beseerung FLO


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

Servus Ronny,
willst du ein Big Mountain kaufen?

Kaum gefahren, nie gestürzt!


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

schon mal 100 Kilo den Berg aufgeschleppt?
Macht trotzdem Spaß.
weiter unten spritzte ein Jungbergbauer 1 Tonne Odel auf die Almwiesen,
da muss man schnell vorbei.
Film dazu gibts auch, leider kein Breitband hier...


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juli 2006)

(Bild "auf dem Weg von Garmisch zur Esterbergalm")...nicht so flach
wie Dein "Kitzbühler Ausflug"
...bin gerade dabei einen "Trail" über Schusterhäusl nach Andechs
   zu finden (1/2 schon gefunden)


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2006)

hmmm, durch den Wald rüber nach Gilching, da rein in den Wald bis Etterschlag (über Jexhof), Steinebach rein in den Wald, vor dem Friedhof links auf den kleinen Trail, bis runter, durch den Wald bis Hechendorf, rüber über die Straße, durch den Schloßpark rauf nach Widdersberg??


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juli 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> (Bild "auf dem Weg von Garmisch zur Esterbergalm")...nicht so flach
> wie Dein "Kitzbühler Ausflug"
> ...bin gerade dabei einen "Trail" über Schusterhäusl nach Andechs
> zu finden (1/2 schon gefunden)



Hey du,

ich bin die Esterbergalm letzten Juli gefahren im Rahmen des Garmisch Bike Marathons - ich komme aus dem schönen Oberfranken und bin zum ersten mal so einen "Brocken" gefahren. Dachte ich muss sterben... ich glaub soviel hab ich innerlich noch nie geflucht    

Aber saugeil   
Wenn ich sowas vor der Haustür hätte *träum*


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juli 2006)

nicht ganz (Talhof/Rottenried/Hirschberg/Dellinger Buchet) ...aber mitten durch einen Golfplatz (aber ich verrate nicht mehr - weil sonst die Kiental und
Maisinger "Jungs" rüberkommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. Juli 2006)

Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien) 






Gerd


----------



## Boombe (5. Juli 2006)

kool, was hast du für ein shirt angehabt? AC/DC?


----------



## Hupert (5. Juli 2006)

@GeJott

...das geilste Bild in disem Einheitsbrei seit langem. Da bekomm ich gleich Lust mich RICHTIG dreckig zu machen.


----------



## pjfa (6. Juli 2006)




----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC best Rockband ever


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC best Rockband ever


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC best Rockband ever


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC best Rockband ever


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC best Rockband ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> Gerd



AC/DC - saugeil


----------



## n70tester (6. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> AC/DC best Rockband ever



*ES REICHT. Hör auf hier zu spammen!!!*


----------



## tom23" (6. Juli 2006)

Sach mal, magst du AC/DC?

hab da so eine Vermutung...


----------



## GeJott (6. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> kool, was hast du für ein shirt angehabt? AC/DC?




 Yess !! 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsshirt !!

Gerd


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> *ES REICHT. Hör auf hier zu spammen!!!*



Sorry, war keine Absicht, Explorer hatte sich aufgehängt.


----------



## Hupert (6. Juli 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> ...Explorer hatte sich aufgehängt.



So was benutzt man ja auch nicht... mach doch mal ne Meldung an nen Mod das ein paar davon wieder gecancelt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (6. Juli 2006)

ich mag microsoft


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juli 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> So was benutzt man ja auch nicht... mach doch mal ne Meldung an nen Mod das ein paar davon wieder gecancelt werden...


Sinnvoller wäre, dass endlich mal die Möglichkeit zum selbst-löschen von Fehl-Postings aktiviert wird...


----------



## löösns (6. Juli 2006)

ganz meine meinung. die bilder von bobby sind echt geil! soll jemand sagen, das bike ist nicht bikepark tauglich...


----------



## Hannes1983 (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch ein schönes Bild mit meinem Nerve XC von der Ardennen Trophy in La Reid (Belgien)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... da kann man ja gar nicht erkennen obs wirklich ein Canyon ist...


----------



## braintrust (6. Juli 2006)

lol

gibs eigtl schon jmd. der nen 2006er es5 sein eigen nennen und das auch mit fotos beweisen kann?


----------



## Flok (6. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Yess !!
> 
> Mein absolutes Lieblingsshirt !!
> 
> Gerd



ist das ein Trikot? wenn ja, woher?


----------



## User129 (6. Juli 2006)

Hannes1983 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... da kann man ja gar nicht erkennen obs wirklich ein Canyon ist...



ein kenner sieht das  ^^


----------



## CES7 (7. Juli 2006)

Es könnte auch ein Trek sein.


----------



## unchained (7. Juli 2006)

Es könnte alles mit 4 Gelenker sein !


----------



## Wince (7. Juli 2006)

Schönes Bild von Gejott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (7. Juli 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein Trikot? wenn ja, woher?



Gibts von Primalwear.

http://www.primalweareurope.com/Catalog/index.cfm?catid=1&secID=1
http://www.bikerstreff.de/More/primal/primal_1.htm

Da hats auch noch Zeugs von Maiden und Co.


----------



## M!ke (7. Juli 2006)

Doppelpost, sorry...


----------



## unchained (7. Juli 2006)

Is ja geil. Dann weiß ich mir was ich mir demnächst zulege


----------



## GeJott (7. Juli 2006)

Hannes1983 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... da kann man ja gar nicht erkennen obs wirklich ein Canyon ist...




Mach Dir keine Sorgen, es ist eines !   Wenn auch nicht mit allen Originalteilen.








Das Trikot gibt´s übrigens ziemlich günstig in den USA. Keine Panik, Ihr müsst nicht hinfliegen. Die Laden liefert auch nach Good old Germany. Bei dem derzeitigen $-Kurs kommt das Ding nach ca. 3 Wochen Lieferzeit für ca. 50  inkl. Versand nach Hause in den Briefkasten geflattert. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die Bezahlung mit Kreditkarte, aber das Teil war es mit wert. 

Gerd


----------



## kutschbiker (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,habe ein 2006er Canyon pro aber Komlett XTR und Sram XO und Formula-Bremsen. 18,5". Ist ein Superteil und die Fox Gabel nicht zu übertreffen! Danke Canyon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2006)

Und wo ist das Bild davon?


----------



## unchained (8. Juli 2006)

wollt ich auch grad fragen  . Würd mich mal interessieren wies ausschaut


----------



## kutschbiker (9. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen also hier nun das Teil meiner Begierte!!Erbitte kurz Eure Meinung!mfg


----------



## kutschbiker (9. Juli 2006)

Nochmal Hallo,eine Frage warum ladet das Bild nicht hoch?Was muß ich tun?mfg Erbitte Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (9. Juli 2006)

Dein Bild *.jpg (* = Bildname) muß bereits im Web stehen.
Wenn nicht, "Upload" Dein Bild von Deiner Festplatte (aus Datei) z.B. hier im Forum (siehe hier auf der Webpage ganz oben rechts - Fotoalbum)
...danach (nach Upload) gehst Du in Deine Fotos
...klickst mit der "Rechten Maus" drauf "Eigenschaften" (kopieren)
...gehst hier in den Text rein und setzt fol. Befehl
"" kopierst nun die Grafikzeile von "Eigenschaft/Kopieren" als -einfügen-
          und beendest den Befehl mit 
nicht mehr


----------



## kutschbiker (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,Ronny habe die Fotos nun auf meiner Gallerie-Seite, bekomme Sie aber nicht direkt in meine Mail! Sorry Leute beim biken bin ich besser als am Computer!!!!!!!!!mfg


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2006)

kutschbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,Ronny habe die Fotos nun auf meiner Gallerie-Seite, bekomme Sie aber nicht direkt in meine Mail! Sorry Leute beim biken bin ich besser als am Computer!!!!!!!!!mfg


Äh nein, du hast noch keine Fotos in deiner Gallerie.
Was willst du jetzt _mailen_...?

Deine Rufzeichentaste dürfte übrigens klemmen...


----------



## RonnyS (9. Juli 2006)

geh noch mal in Deine Galerie --> Foto hochladen
(tu einfach erst mal Dein Foto welches Du uns zeigen möchtest
 "intern" auf Deine Festplatte C:\*.jpg und Foto "hochladen"
  ---> Durchsuchen  C:\"Name des Fotos.jpg"
 Schreibst bei Tag gar nichts Beschreibung "Mein Bike"
 und unten auf den Knopf "Upload" - dauert natürlich ein wenig (Übertragung)


----------



## kutschbiker (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,könnt Ihr mal bitte schauen ob das mit den Bildern nun geht-denke mal ja. Danke Ronny


----------



## Raoul Duke (10. Juli 2006)

Hat funktioniert,
dein bike ist in deiner Galerie zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2006)

verdammt schick mit der puro !!! 10 Punkte


----------



## braintrust (10. Juli 2006)

jupp kann da nur zustimmen, sieht sehr sehr geil aus!
die rahmenfarbe würd ich auch gerne in der ES(X)-reihe gerne mal sehen


----------



## Flok (10. Juli 2006)

müssen nur noch die hässlichen Rot-weissen Aufkleber von den Felgen


----------



## RonnyS (11. Juli 2006)

*kutschbiker`s Canyon Pro*
Ausstattung: Komplett XTR und Sram XO und Formula-Bremsen. 18,5"


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Juli 2006)

lecker. wie sind die formula bremsen?


----------



## kutschbiker (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,die Bremsen sind richtig klasse.War auch schon mit den Avid Juicy 7 zufrieden, aber die Formula Oro Puro sind technisch und optisch 1A wie im Bike-Test von 01/06. Nun muß noch sagen die sind erst 1 Woche dran da ich Sie in der Bikeausgabe 05/06 gewonnen habe habe. Ja ist echt war!!! Habe am Preisausschreiben teil genommen und echt gewonnen. Ist doch geil-oder!!!
Ronny hast Du gut gemacht! Nun mal meine Frage, wie bekommt man das Bild direkt in die Antwortmail?mfg


----------



## braintrust (11. Juli 2006)

im antwortfeld einfach auf das "bild mit berg und sonne" (3.von links), da musste dann nur noch den link zu deinem bild einfügen und gut ist.
den link vom bild bekommst du, in dem du mit der rechten maustaste auf das bild ->eigenschaften ->url kopierst


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2006)

Wow das is ja echt geil. habe von dem Preisausschreiben gehört  . Dann warst du also der Glückliche. ....

Ich habe auch mitgemacht.   ....


Dein Bild bekommst du in deine antwortmail indem du den "bildcode" der unter dem Bild in deiner Galerie steht dort hinauskopierst und unter deiner antwortmail einfügst.

Das klappt schon. 

Aller anfang ist schwer....  

mfg !


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

Canyon N2.jpg
Hoffe es geht?mfg


----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2006)

wenn du diesen Code --->  


[/url, der unter deinem Bild in der Galerie steht, einfügst,

passiert das ---> [url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269848"]
	


kann doch nich so schwer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269847/cat/500/ppuser/68521

Mal sehen!


----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2006)

hmmn . man  immer noch nich begriffen


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269847


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

Sch.... Computer!!!Man hab davon kein Plan!mfg


----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2006)

du hast das url vergessen.

nochmaaaaal.


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

[/url


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Canyon_N5.jpg[/url,


----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)




----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2006)

das versteh ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

Endlich ,danke an Alle!!mfg


[/IMG]


----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2006)

jawoll !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juli 2006)

Ein wirklich sehr sehr schönes Canyi, was Du da bekommen hast, sogar mit *Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen* - richtig professionell!


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juli 2006)

@kutschbiker: rechts unten gibt's den Button "ändern", damit kannst du Postings nachträglich noch abändern.


----------



## tom23" (12. Juli 2006)

oder den button "vorschau", da kannst du dir anschauen, wie es aussehen würde.
Allerdings musst du da erst auf "erweitert" (neben "Antworten") drücken.


----------



## Mister P. (12. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein Yellowstone ´04.





Mittlerweile hab ich noch nen neuen LRS(Magura Pro) drin, den Sattel werd ich wohl auch bald wechseln. Ein SLR solls werden.
Hat man einmal angefangen...  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutschbiker (12. Juli 2006)

Hi,hätte ich mir auch fast gekauft.Ist ein tolles Bike aber dann hat mich der Test von 01/06 so überzeugt das ich mich dann für das Canyon Pro entschieden habe!mfg


----------



## Bond007 (13. Juli 2006)

Hab heute in *Unterhaching* zufälligerweise einen jungen Typen auf einem *Canyon* fahren sehen, ging aber so schnell, das ich net seh´n
konnte, um welche Ausführung es sich handelte - sah aber echt stark aus,
vor allem hab ich hier in MUC noch net viele Canyons rumfahren sehen.


----------



## pjfa (13. Juli 2006)

All the bikes want a photo with Canyon 








It´s hot in Castelo Branco (39ºC)


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Juli 2006)

hey pijfa bist du Portugiese?

vc e portugues?

Gruß FG


----------



## unchained (14. Juli 2006)

jep isser !


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Juli 2006)

Que Legal Eu Venho Do Brasil!!!!!!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (14. Juli 2006)

So, frisch geputzt....


----------



## DHRenne (15. Juli 2006)

...was´n das für´ne Rahmengröße? Sieht ja ultra-klein aus. Täuscht doch nicht oder?

XC7? Hast Du Probleme mit dem Lack/Schriftzügen?


----------



## Barney Gumble (15. Juli 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> So, frisch geputzt....




Sieht aus wie Rahmengröße S, dafür wurde der Vorbau geändert, ist ja ultralang. Geschmackssache.
Oder Syntace F139 Vorbau umgedreht?

Trotzdem schönes Fahrrad.

Spacer über dem Vorbau?


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juli 2006)

Barney Gumble schrieb:
			
		

> Spacer über dem Vorbau?


Wieso nicht? Dann behältst du die Möglichkeit, die Lenkerhöhe zu variieren, weiters hast du keine Probleme, wenn die Gabel mal in einen Rahmen mit längerem Steuerrohr reinsoll oder du sie verkaufen willst.

Sooo lang finde ich den Vorbau übrigens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (15. Juli 2006)

Sagt mal Leute, wie kann ich hier denn Fotos rein posten???
Bzw Fotos zu meinem Profil hochladen, sorry, aber irgendwie blick ich das nicht ganz.

@ Flo im Schnee, hast ein paar echt colle Pics under deinen Fotos!


----------



## kutschbiker (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,hier nun ein Bild von meinem Sohn (4 Jahre) sein Bike. Wir haben ja Alle mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]klein angefangen!!!!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (15. Juli 2006)

> Oder Syntace F139 Vorbau umgedreht?



...100 Punkte!



> Spacer über dem Vorbau?



Gibt schlimmeres....und da ich mich eh gerade von dem Bike trennen muss, kann der neue Eigentümer
es nach seinen wünschen einstellen. So schnell würde ich nie eine Gabel absägen. diese 1 1/2 Spacer sehen ja noch "relativ" normal aus


----------



## unchained (16. Juli 2006)

Wie viel Federweg hat das HT von deinem Sohn und wie viel kg wiegt es  ? Gewichtstuning ?!


----------



## Flok (16. Juli 2006)

hmm scheint mir ein singelspeeder zu sein


----------



## kutschbiker (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Alle zusammen!
Wieviel es wiegt weiss ich nicht genau. Wenn Er aber beim biken bleibt bekommt er auf jeden Fall so eins wie Papa. Er ist aber voll auf Cross fixiert-naja, war ja schließlich auch meine Leidenschaft vor dem biken! Mal sehen !!mfG und Gruß


----------



## kutschbiker (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute
Eine Frage an Alle die mit Sram XO und Formula Bremsen unterwegs sind! Habe seit 2 Wochen die Sram Trigger von XO und nun die Formula Oro Puro dran. Habe aber Probleme mit den genauen einstellen zwecks Bedienbarkeit. Weiß jemand zufällig ob es ein Brems-Schalt(sram XO Trigger)Adapter zu anschrauben gibt wie bei Avid?mfg


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Leute, wie kann ich hier denn Fotos rein posten???
> Bzw Fotos zu meinem Profil hochladen, sorry, aber irgendwie blick ich das nicht ganz.
> 
> @ Flo im Schnee, hast ein paar echt colle Pics under deinen Fotos!


Danke!

Zum Hochladen: Klick ganz oben auf _Fotoalbum_ und dann rechts auf _Fotos hochladen._ Wenn die Fotos hochgeladen sind, klick mit rechter Maustaste drauf und speichere den Link zur Grafik. 
(Internet Explorer: Eigenschaften, Firefox: _Grafikadresse kopieren_) Diese Adresse muss mit .jpg enden.
Dann im Posting einfach das gelbe Icon für _Grafik einfügen_ klicken u. die zwischengespeicherte Adresse einfügen.


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

@ Flo, hey danke!

Hier mal ein Foto von mein Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. Juli 2006)

was für eine saugeile farbe , respekt, sehr schön !!!!


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

Danke.......ja die ist unendlich genial die Farbe, dass ist auch das Problem, wenn ich von einer Tour nach hause komm, putz ich direkt das Bike.....
Ich hoffe dieser Effekt relativiert sich noch!


----------



## thto (17. Juli 2006)

ja das glaub ich da hat man noch motivation , bei meinen schwarzen anodisierten bikes is die motivation gering da der dreck auch schöne muster an den rahmen ziert


----------



## FrankyB (17. Juli 2006)

uups


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> was für eine saugeile farbe , respekt, sehr schön !!!!


Oh ja, das ist echt schön!!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (17. Juli 2006)

Wow, das is aber wirklich schick das XC4, gefällt mir auf dem oberen Foto auch besser als im Katalog bei Canyon. Man man flottes Teil! 

Ist das ein L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlotzer (17. Juli 2006)

Schönes Blau, daß blaue!  

Hätte dem RC7 auch gut gestanden... aber diiiieeesssses rooot


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

Ne, dass ist ein XL, genau richtig für meine Länge!
Die Farbe auf der HP oder in Katalog lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.
Hab's in Koblenz abgeholt, da stand schon ein XC4 im Schaufenster, plötzlich wurde die Freude noch viel größer!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2006)

Schlotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Blau, daß blaue!
> Hätte dem RC7 auch gut gestanden... aber diiiieeesssses rooot


Biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte, mach die Aufkleber von der Felge. Da hilft auf der geile rote Rahmen nix, da muss man ja kotzen.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juli 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte, mach die Aufkleber von der Felge. Da hilft auf der geile rote Rahmen nix, da muss man ja kotzen.



Da stimme ich zu. Auch wenn ich kein Canyonfahrer bin


----------



## unchained (17. Juli 2006)

Und mach die blinkies raus !


----------



## Schlotzer (17. Juli 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte, mach die Aufkleber von der Felge. Da hilft auf der geile rote Rahmen nix, da muss man ja kotzen.





			
				munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich zu. Auch wenn ich kein Canyonfahrer bin


 
Sooo schlimm? bei den xc`s etc. störts scheinbar keine sau  

Ich war anfangs auch überrascht, da die Teile im Prospekt doch etwas dezenter daherkommen. Finde aber es paßt zum Rahmen, also bleibt's erstmal dran... genauso wie die "Blinkie's" - bisschen Sicherheit muß sein, auch wenns uncool aussieht - ich fahr halt auch mal auf der Straße!


----------



## Christian_74 (17. Juli 2006)

Canyon RC 7 in rot:

Einfach wuuuuuunderschöööööööön!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Eine weiße Gabel und weiße Felgen dazu wären noch geiler, saber, saber.


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon RC 7 in rot:
> 
> Einfach wuuuuuunderschöööööööön!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: Eine weiße Gabel und weiße Felgen dazu wären noch geiler, saber, saber.



Das schönste Bike (von der Lackierung her) was ich bisher hatte war ein weiß- rotes Stevens F9. Ich finder dieses schwarz und silber auch so langweilig.
Das wär docj noch einmal was für die nächste Saison ein Rot eloxiertes ESX

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## braintrust (17. Juli 2006)

aufjeden fall!!!!
nen rotes eloxiertes ES/X wäre echt obergeil! schaun wir mal was das jahr 2007 bringt


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juli 2006)

Back i am ...  mal ein "unusually" picture von mir:







Yes, it's a Canyon WXC8 und die "Riderin" ist natürlich wie immer mein Freu.. ähh nein jetzt Frau Mirja .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myst (17. Juli 2006)

Schlotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Blau, daß blaue!
> 
> Hätte dem RC7 auch gut gestanden... aber diiiieeesssses rooot



@ Schlotzer: das rot ist einfach genial!!! Bin auch hin und weg von meinem RC7 06. Und lass die Felgenaufkleber ruhig drauf, bei mir sind sie auch noch dran, paßt find ich auch echt gut. Aber die Reflektoren...raus damit, oder mach weiße rein...!


----------



## myst (17. Juli 2006)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn, sieht so klein aus, S?


----------



## Rip258 (17. Juli 2006)

@ Wuudi

 schön das Du und Miriam wieder im Forum vertreten seit

Gruß Mike


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

So, heute gings mal abwärts, also so'n Fully ist schon ne bequeme Couch, einfach Traumhaft!!!!


----------



## Hupert (17. Juli 2006)

Also wenn du nen Fully brauchst um da runterzukommen...  Schicke Klingel übrigens.


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Schicke Klingel übrigens.



Ich war das Schreien leid! 
Schreist du noch oder klingelst du schon?
Ne ne, ich bin da auch mit nem Ht runter, nur war's es da längst nicht so sicher wie mit nem Fully!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Schreist du noch oder klingelst du schon?


Klingeln bringt nix. Keiner hörts. Pfeifen, anbremsen oder schreien ist das einzige was bei, vor allem Älteren, hilft.


----------



## FrankyB (18. Juli 2006)

Um mal etwas Abwechslung in die Runde zu bringen......immer nur Canyon is ja langweilig...


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juli 2006)

Öhm, ist das hier nicht eine CANYON Gallerie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, ist das hier nicht eine CANYON Gallerie ?



denke schon ! schön dass du wieder am Start bist wuudi  hoffe eure hochzeit + flitterurlaub war weltklasse


----------



## unchained (18. Juli 2006)

trotzdem schönes Santa  


hat hier aber nix zu suchen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Juli 2006)

aNo0Bis, die klingel hab ich auch. ist die bei dir auch so eklig laut?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

@ unchained: das ist ein Specialized, steht doch ganz fett drauf! Hat hier trotzdem nix zu suchen...

Diese (und andere) Bilder sind gestern auf einer 62km 1500hm Tour auf dem (Weg zum) Feldberg (880m üNN, höchster Berg im Taunus) entstanden.


----------



## unchained (18. Juli 2006)

Dann ist es eben ein Speci. Die Rahmnenform erinnerte mich nur stark an ein Santa Nomad !


----------



## aNo0Bis (18. Juli 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> aNo0Bis, die klingel hab ich auch. ist die bei dir auch so eklig laut?




Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, wenn ich klingel stehen halt alle im Wald schon am Rand, egal wie weit sie noch weg sind! 
Aber ob das an der Lautstärke liegt........ 
Desweiteren habe ich neulich ein 14.7 Tonner an den Strassenrand geklingelt, aber sonst keine weiteren Vorkommnisse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (18. Juli 2006)

@Crazy-Racer , auf dem Feldberg war ich vor paar Wochen, während der WM. Die Singeltrails, die es dort gibt sind super!  Für die Abfahrt vom Feldberg und vom Altkönig finde ich aber ein ES schon idealer, als ein XC (wobei trotzdem alles machbar).

62km, 1500Hm. Schon heftige Tour. Wieviele Stunden warst du unterwegs?


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juli 2006)

Wie kommt ihr nur auf die langen Strecken ...

Meine beiden letzten waren 29km und 29,5km mit jeweils 1.300hm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

war 4:20std unterwegs, hab mir bei den 28° viel Zeit gelassen - Urlaub ist was so schönes.
Das mit dem ES habe ich auch schon hin und wieder gedacht wenn ich so richtig durchgeschüttelt wurde, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Dennoch bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn ich etwas mehr Komfort von 100/115mm erwartet hätte.

@ Wuddi: das ist nur der Taunus, der höchste Berg ist 880m hoch  Gib mit deinen Bergen nicht so an


----------



## r32flo (18. Juli 2006)

So nachdem mein dreiwöchiger Umbau nun endlich fertig ist,möchte ich euch
mein 2004 Big Mountain 2 (Größe M) (Gewicht:egal) präsentieren!

Ich habe die Serien Manitou Breakout durch ein Marzocchi 888 RC2X mit 
200 mm Federweg und integrierten Vorbau ersetzt.
Der Steuersatz musste geändert und die Bremssattelaufnahmen sowie der vordere Bremssattel ersetzt werden. 
Die Bremsscheiben wurden auf 200/190 mm umgebaut. 
An den saint Kurbeln verrichtet jetzt eine Truvativ Boxxguide Kettenführung 
in Zusammenarbeit mit einem 38´BS Kettenblatt zuverlässig ihren Dienst.

Fahrverhalten:


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir gibt es endlich wieder neue Bilder und eine neue Bike-Tour im Blog.

Mal zur Abwechslung ne Großaufnahme von mir:




Mirja "verweigert" eine Felsstufe 




...und genießt den einsamen Singletrail:




Ein sehr stark von den Regenfällen abgetragener Weg:




Und ja, auch in Südtirol gibt's Regengüsse mit dementsprechenden Folgen:





Alle weiteren Fotos (insgesamt 53) und die Streckenbeschreibung gibts auch nach meinem Urlaub in unserem Südtiroler Bike Blog.


----------



## Boombe (18. Juli 2006)

@ r32flo
das bild in deiner galerie- das is der bikepark inner nähe vom starnberger see..wie gieß der gleich noch ma?


----------



## Madt (18. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir gibt es endlich wieder neue Bilder und eine neue Bike-Tour im Blog.
> 
> Mal zur Abwechslung ne Großaufnahme von mir:


ihhh...ohne helm!!!


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

...was für eine Location bei Euch, *Wuudi* - dort
wär ich auch seeeeeeeeeeeeehr gerne mim Bike unterwegs (gewesen)!!!


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

>



Gerade da fängt doch der Spaß an...


----------



## Schlotzer (19. Juli 2006)

myst schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn, sieht so klein aus, S?



hi myst!

ist Größe M, passt mir mit 1,74 m wie angegossen!  
Die Reflektoren hab ich jetzt doch für's erste rausgeschmissen, "ohne" kommt tatsächlich irgendwie edler - naja wenns schee macht  

Zu den Bildern oben: Boah, maximaler Respekt an das Mädel, meine würd' nich für mal für Geld und gute Worte da hoch, geschweige denn wieder runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r32flo (19. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @ r32flo
> das bild in deiner galerie- das is der bikepark inner nähe vom starnberger see..wie gieß der gleich noch ma?




Das war im Bikepark Brauneck der ist in Lenggries das liegt gleich hinter Bad Tölz. War am Sonntag auch das erste mal dort.Der Park ist nicht besonders
flowig aber sehr gut um seine Sprungtechnik zu verbessern,da es jede Menge
Northshores und Drops sowie Tabels und kleinere Kicker gibt.

Mein Urteil:     von fünf möglichen.


----------



## Augus1328 (19. Juli 2006)

@r32flo:
Warst Du schon im Bikepark in Oberammergau?
Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Dein Bike ist dafür genau das Richtige  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Juli 2006)

Schlotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Bildern oben: Boah, maximaler Respekt an das Mädel, meine würd' nich für mal für Geld und gute Worte da hoch, geschweige denn wieder runter!


Aber genau dafür kauft man sich doch ein XC oder mehr. Um am Gardasee, Lago, Südtirol, Östereich, ... seinen Schweinehund zu überwinden und zur Not mal 200hm nach oben zu schieben um ihn dann bei der Abfahrt wieder zu überwinden. Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Juli 2006)

@Prof. Yoman

Du musst nur einen anderen geschickten Weg für die Auffahrt wählen, dann muss  man nicht mal hoch schieben


----------



## Wince (20. Juli 2006)

Ich melde mich das letzte Mal, da ich meinem Big Mountain definitiv verkaufen werde. Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß bei euren Touren, aber wenn ihr auch mal was härter ran gehen wollt und trotzdem Touren fahren wollt, würde ich euch den BM empfehlen. Könnt es euch ja noch überlegen 

Würde mich riesig freuen... 


Hier der LinK:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19191

Ride ON!


----------



## Andy23NRW (20. Juli 2006)

Ich hab Schbass mit meinem Yellowstone-Baby...


----------



## unchained (20. Juli 2006)

@ Andy23NRW 

Schönes Foto. !


----------



## r32flo (20. Juli 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @r32flo:
> Warst Du schon im Bikepark in Oberammergau?
> Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Dein Bike ist dafür genau das Richtige
> 
> ...



Servus Oli,  
nein leider war ich noch nicht dort,aber am morgigen Freitag ist es soweit
wir sind so ab 14.00 Uhr dort.Hab von Freunden schon viel über den Park
gehört,da mein Bike aber seit der Eröffnung im Umbau steckte ,hatte ich 
leider bisher noch nicht die Gelegenheit dazu ihn zu testen... 

wie gefällt er dir? kommst du auch aus meiner Nähe?


----------



## pjfa (20. Juli 2006)

Atom Ant and a Canyon Nerve XC7 with 1500kms on background


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-man (20. Juli 2006)

By the way: Bikepark Oberammergau: Könnte man den auch mal mit dem XC5 antesten, oder ist der doch zu extrem? Bin mal in Boppard nen Downhill runter. Natürlich gehen die hohen Sprünge nicht, aber es soll ja auch alle Schwierigkeitsstufen geben. Oder ist das mit dem XC5 überhaupt nix??
MfG


----------



## unchained (20. Juli 2006)

Mutig Mutig


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Atom Ant and a Canyon Nerve XC7 with 1500kms on background



  a very nice impression!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2006)

Nachdem ich mich gestern bei 35°C in 2:04h über ne 50km und 660hm Strecke (156Pulsschnitt) "gequält" habe, habe ich es heute mal ein wenig gemütlicher angehen lassen (dem Puls zur liebe) und ne "kleine" Runde gedreht. Hier eines der wenigen Bike-Bilder die auf der heutigen 74km / 1850hm / 5:23h (132Pulsschnitt) Tour entstanden sind



und für die die sie noch nicht kennen hier der Atzelberg (512m; war ich heute zwei mal oben)



und der Feldberg (880m; war ich heute einmal oben)



und ein Bild wies den Feldberg runter geht (ich weiß das ein ES besser geeignet wäre)



Unterwegs noch zwei Canyon fahrer getroffen die mich natürlich gleich angesprochen haben ob ich denn zufrieden sei


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2006)

@ Crazy Racer. 

Du brauchst 5:23 h für 75 km?!?!  schiebst du?  

Schöne Bilder und Trails......


----------



## braintrust (21. Juli 2006)

@unchained
is halt nich jeder son jungspund und LK sport wie du wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained
> is halt nich jeder son jungspund und LK sport wie du wa




Ja tut mir leid. wollt hier keinem zu nahe treten, aber 5:23 für poplige 75 KM issn bischen ehmn..... langsam?! 

Naja jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juli 2006)

Ach immer die Flachlandfahrer.

Was sagt schon 75km aus ?
75km und 200hm und 5h is viel aber 75km und 2.500hm und 5h is net wirklich viel ... vor allem wenn man abwärts keine Forstautobahn sondern einen anspruchsvollen Trail hat...


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2006)

Ja das stimmt. Naja jeder wie er mag ...  Ich bin haltn bischen schneller unterwegs. egal ob rauf oder runter.... Und HM haben wir hier reichlich !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich popelige 80km mit lachhaften 600hm ohne Trails und steile Anstiege habe brauche ich auch nur 3:20h. Aber dann ist der Puls im Schnitt nicht mehr bei 132 sondern bei 154  Heute waren halt hm und viele schöne Trails in gemütlichem Tempo (der Temperatur angepasst) angesagt. Ich fahre halt mal schnelle und mal gemütliche Touren. Hängt vom Wetter, der persönlichen Verfassung und dem Zeitpunkt der letzen Regenerationsphase ab. Heute war der letze von drei Trainigstagen, jetzt ist wieder Pause  
Wenn du dich so schnell fühlst kannst du ja mal eben herfahren und mit mir ne schnelle Runde drehen  Wir müssen ja keine Trails oder steile Anstiege fahren wenn dir das dann zu langsam wäre 

@ Wuudi: danke das du meine Gedanken ausgeschrieben hast


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Juli 2006)

r32flo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Oli,
> nein leider war ich noch nicht dort,aber am morgigen Freitag ist es soweit
> wir sind so ab 14.00 Uhr dort.Hab von Freunden schon viel über den Park
> gehört,da mein Bike aber seit der Eröffnung im Umbau steckte ,hatte ich
> ...



Und wie war`s heute? Macht Laune, oder?

Mir gefällt er super. Wenn München noch in Deiner Nähe ist, dann JA  

Sind morgen auch wieder dort, man lernt halt fahrtechnisch wirklich sehr viel.

Gruss Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Juli 2006)

frank-man schrieb:
			
		

> By the way: Bikepark Oberammergau: Könnte man den auch mal mit dem XC5 antesten, oder ist der doch zu extrem? Bin mal in Boppard nen Downhill runter. Natürlich gehen die hohen Sprünge nicht, aber es soll ja auch alle Schwierigkeitsstufen geben. Oder ist das mit dem XC5 überhaupt nix??
> MfG



Spricht nix dagegen. Die Sprünge kannst Du alle umfahren. Klar, Tempo wird vermutlich niedriger sein, aber ich würde die Strecke auch mit meinem Hardtail fahren (vorsichtiger natürlich).

Kauf Dir ne Halbtageskarte für 13 Euro u. probier`s einfach mal aus....

Anbei mal 2 Pics von mir u. meinem Big Mountain SL


----------



## Trollobaby (22. Juli 2006)

@unchained:
du bist ja ein ganz krasser experte, ich will sehen wie du die gleiche Strecke mit gleichem Puls in einer deutlich kürzeren Zeit fährst


----------



## pjfa (22. Juli 2006)

Upgrade: Egg Beater C, 68â¬, 294Gr








1st test: Tuesday, 25


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained:
> du bist ja ein ganz krasser experte, ich will sehen wie du die gleiche Strecke mit gleichem Puls in einer deutlich kürzeren Zeit fährst




komm vorbei und überzeug dich selbst  . Nun werd mal nicht gleich so stinkig hier. 

Ich fahre meine Strecken immer in einer anderen Zeit und da sind verdammt gute Trails dabei mit vielen Höhenmetern. Wenn ich trainieren will such ich mir grarantiert nicht den einfachsten Weg. Außerdem fahre ich bis zur Leistungsgrenze. Das ist nunmal das beste Trainingsprogramm um beim Marathon nicht ganz den letzten platz zu machen und seine Leistungsreserven und Grenzen auszuloten !  

Für ne gemütliche Tour brauch ich kein ES  da reichtn hollandrad. Ich kenne deine Fahrgewohnheiten nicht. Ist ja jedem selbst übrlassen wie er fährt. 

Nur ich nehme mein ES etwas härter ran. Mach mal halblang. Mir kam es nur sehr spanisch vor das man für die Strecke und die HM so lange braucht. 

Aber jeder hat ja einen anderen Superkompensationsrhythmus. und Fahrgewohnheiten... etc ... von daher 

Es war auch in keinster weise kritisierend gemeint ! Wieso sollte ich jemanden Kritisieren den ich nciht kenne und dessen Fahrweise mir nicht mal im ansatz bekannt ist. 

Also ruhig blut !


----------



## braintrust (22. Juli 2006)

@unchained 
naja wer hier den lachs raushängt, muss auch mit kritik klarkommen. mag ja sein das du der über-mega-ausnahme bayker(achtung spaß ) bist und dein ES sowas von hammerhart durch den wald knüppelst...aber wenn man bei dem wetter eher ne chillige runde machen will und halt "nur" an die 1000hm in 5h macht, ist das doch sein ding.hauptsache die pics stimmen und das tun sie, meiner meinung nach 
sorry aber du kommst wie nen aufschneider rüber, der bei mutti wohnt... 
so long

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained
> naja wer hier den lachs raushängt, muss auch mit kritik klarkommen. mag ja sein das du der über-mega-ausnahme bayker(achtung spaß ) bist und dein ES sowas von hammerhart durch den wald knüppelst...aber wenn man bei dem wetter eher ne chillige runde machen will und halt "nur" an die 1000hm in 5h macht, ist das doch sein ding.hauptsache die pics stimmen und das tun sie, meiner meinung nach
> sorry aber du kommst wie nen aufschneider rüber, der bei mutti wohnt...
> so long
> ...




Ja ich nehme mein ES hart ran, aber wer nen Porsche hat der fährt ihn auch aus. oder würdest dus nicht machen? 

Die Bilder sind prima. Hab ich jeweils Kritik an ihm und seinen Bilder ausgeübt ?! 

Du bringst hier was durcheinander. ..... Ehmn ja mit 17 ist es gewöhnlich das man noch bei mutti wohnt oder findest du nicht? 

Manchen Leuten steigt die Hitze echt zu Kopf. 

Ich habe nie irgendwelche Kritik gegenüber ihm oder seinem Bike oder seiner Fahrweise gehabt ! Versteh es doch endlich ! 

Ich fand es nur erstaunlich das man so lange benötig. aber naja bei dem Wetter ist das ja auch kein Wunder 

Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss das ich ein Macho oder sowas ähnliches bin?!   

Warum machst du eigentlich so einen heidenrabatz? Ist doch nix dabei. Sind tolle Bilder, Er is happy, Das Bike ist super und ehmn wo liegt dein problem? Nur weil ich einmal erwähnt habe, dass die 5 stunden relativ lang sind für diese "Belastung" 

mehr hob i net gsagt  Also bitte ...... 

Da dies ja eine Galerie ist gehören hier Bilder rein

Hier mein frisch geputztes ES7


----------



## Flok (22. Juli 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem fahre ich bis zur Leistungsgrenze. Das ist nunmal das beste Trainingsprogramm um beim Marathon nicht ganz den letzten platz zu machen und seine Leistungsreserven und Grenzen auszuloten !



Hmm eigentlich sollte man gerade für einen Marathon es eher ruhig angehen lassen, also die meiste Zeit (bis zu 90% des Trainings überhaupt!) im Grundausdauerbereich GA trainieren, mit einem gemäßigtem Puls von 65-75% von der max. Herzfrequenz HFmax. und einer hohen Trittfrequenz (~ 100u/min).

Nur so erhöht man die individuelle anaerobe Schwelle (also der Punkt, ab dem der Körper ohne Sauerstoff Energie bereitstellt, allerdings dabei auch Milchsäure produziert und die Muskeln übersäuern). Wird diese Schwelle nach oben verlagert, kann man grob gesagt längere Belastungen (in deinem Fall Marathon) aushalten, ohne das die Muskeln übersäuern und letztendlich schlapp machen.

-> Wettkampf ist nicht das beste Training


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juli 2006)

So ist es...


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2006)

@ Terrorpudel. 

Genauso ist es  Allerdings sitz ich ja nich nur aufm Bike um zu Trainieren. Das Bike bzw das Training aufm Bike ist für mich eher ein Abstecken des Trainingsstandes. Grob zu zeigen wie weit ich bin und wo ich noch hin will. Und im MArathon gebe ich ja möglcihst alles an Leistung. 


Mein Training besteht aus Joggen, Schwimmen, Ergometertraining und Radfahren.

Nicht das du denkst ich sitz jeden Tag aufm Rad und fahr mich dumm und dusselig  so ist es nicht. Regenerationsphasen sind da genauso wichtig wie die Pulsfrequenz.

Ich weiß wie ich am besten meinen Körper trainiere. Und das funktioniert ja wie dus schon gesagt hast.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juli 2006)

@ Terrorpudel: danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, mir ist es nur zu blöd ihm begreiflich zu machen das das gestern ne langgezogene GA1 Einheit war. An anderen Tagen sind GA2 und KA Einheiten dran, dann ist der Schnitt natürlich höher - aber auch der Puls. Aber mir auch egal ob ich ihm zu langsam vorkomme, soll er kommen und mit mir fahren


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2006)

Krieg dich mal wieder ein. Anscheinend verstehst du nicht das es keine Kritik war. War doch nix gegen dich, dein Bike doer deine Fahrweise. Wenn du ne lockere Feierabendrunde drehst is das doch voll okay. Mach ich auch ab und zu. 
! Nimm nicht alles so persönlich. Ich will dich doch nicht angreifen!! wieso auch ?! 


So what?


----------



## braintrust (22. Juli 2006)

es kam ja auch nicht als kritik rüber sondern eher "hey schaut mich mal an, ich bin nen ganz tolle hecht!" 

btw: schigges sauberes es7 

over & out


----------



## Pseirer (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Genug gelabert und rumgemotzt,hier ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour!Das erste mal dass ich die Digicam nicht vergessen habe! 

St.Anna oberhalb St.leonhard
























Rauf gehts per Foststrasse,runter nimmt man dann ständig abkürzungen!die Abfahrt ist einfach der Hammer!


----------



## aNo0Bis (22. Juli 2006)

Mmmhhhhhh, ich durfte mein Bike heute was tragen, ich komm halt noch nicht überall durch!




Hat trotzdem meeeega bock gebracht, und kühle Füße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (24. Juli 2006)

ESX7 fährt Lift.


----------



## harry001 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
so und das ist mein Hammmmmmer Geiles ESX7!


----------



## solberg (24. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach immer die Flachlandfahrer.
> 
> Was sagt schon 75km aus ?
> 75km und 200hm und 5h is viel aber 75km und 2.500hm und 5h is net wirklich viel ... vor allem wenn man abwärts keine Forstautobahn sondern einen anspruchsvollen Trail hat...



dann kann ich mich mit 105km, 300-400hm und 5 stunden ja entspannt zurücklehnen.   und nur mal als ankündigung. die woche gibts endlich ne digicam und dann auch mal wieder bilder von nem schicken roten!

und mal wegen bikepark OGAU. wer will da mit seinem xc5 hin? dann komm ich mit


----------



## Wuudi (24. Juli 2006)

Gestern war's lustig: 13km einrollen mit 250hm und dann 13km Anstieg mit 1.300hm


----------



## Christian_74 (24. Juli 2006)

Die Galerie mutiert von einer Galerie zu ein "meiner ist größer/länger"-Kontest


----------



## Wuudi (24. Juli 2006)

Damit dem nicht so ist, gibt's gleich 2 Fotos der Tour von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (24. Juli 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Galerie mutiert von einer Galerie zu ein "meiner ist größer/länger"-Kontest


  ach was. ich steh dazu. meiner ist klein aber riecht wie ein großer  

ehrlich gesagt ist aber mal gut zu wissen wie weit oder hoch ein nichtprofi sein 12+++kg maschinchen tritt


----------



## Augus1328 (24. Juli 2006)

@cos75: Bei Deinem Bild hab ich grad`n Deja-Vu 





Gruss
Oli


----------



## frank-man (24. Juli 2006)

@ Oberammergau und @@ndreas: ja ich wollte mal hin. Wird sich in den nächsten paar Wochen eher nicht ergeben, da ich leider in der Woche keine Zeit hab, aber irgendwann auf jeden Fall. Aber wohl vorher noch nach Lermoos, wo ein Freeride Park eröffnet hat. Der is fürs erste wohl nicht so grob ;-)


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

Dann wollen wir weiter posten.

Die Bikes:




Fahrer 1:




Fahrerin 2:




Die Trails:







..den Rest der Geschichte.... u know ... Mountainbike Tour in Ulten


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

....doppelposting...


----------



## Boombe (25. Juli 2006)

kannste die bilder einklich nich in dem blog einbinden?


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

Sindse ja, hier: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/07/ulten_st_pankraz_spitzen_alm_g.html#more


----------



## TheDarkKnight (25. Juli 2006)

Au weia au weia, der Wuudi ohne Helm.   

Ansonsten wiedermal tolle Bilder, bin schon bisschen neidisch auf die tollen Routen die ihr da fahren könnt.


----------



## Wuudi (25. Juli 2006)

Ohne Helm ?

Ja Mensch ich hab ja nen Buff auf , und außerdem war das auf der Alm und ahh wenn das andere Foto meinst, ja im uphill... bei 30-35° ....


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm ?
> 
> Ja Mensch ich hab ja nen Buff auf , und außerdem war das auf der Alm und ahh wenn das andere Foto meinst, ja im uphill... bei 30-35° ....




So ein "Buff" soll ja auch sehr sicher sein, ich glaube die haben neulich erst die Teile getestet, sowohl Helm als auch "Buff" aus sechs metern Höhe fallen lassen, Helm war total im A...., wobei das Tuch nicht mal ein Loch hatte. 
Also, schmeißt die Helme weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (25. Juli 2006)

*@Wuudi:* Einfach sagenhafte Impressionen - wenn mir mal der lago zu
langweilig ist, weiß ich, wo´s tolle Ausweichrouten gibt!


----------



## pjfa (26. Juli 2006)




----------



## pjfa (26. Juli 2006)

Today


----------



## Wuudi (26. Juli 2006)

@pjfa:

Go 2 work ..grrrr.... we're here working hard, and you're riding


----------



## pjfa (26. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> Go 2 work ..grrrr.... we're here working hard, and you're riding




Holydays


----------



## xysiu33 (26. Juli 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Holydays



How long pjfa ?

Whats about your healt by riding by over 40 C ?  

You are very tough.....


----------



## pjfa (26. Juli 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> How long pjfa ?
> 
> Whats about your healt by riding by over 40 C ?
> 
> You are very tough.....



Today, it´s "only" 32ºC


----------



## Buuh (28. Juli 2006)

Mal was anderes... Such das Canyon! 

Kleiner Tip: Es ist das mit dem Scott Sattel


----------



## Sisu (28. Juli 2006)

@all
wollte auch mal ein paar Fotos vom Urlaub in den Dolomiten/Meran reinstellen, habe aber keinen blassen Schimmer wie man das angeht, da Digicam noch ganz neu 

würde es dann morgen mal versuchen 

Thx

Schönen Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (29. Juli 2006)

....so hab´s jetzt selbst irgendwie hinbekommen, sind halt teilweise doppel und falsch rum.....aber egal!
Dolomiten waren super (auch heiß und steil) und bei mir ist ein bischen die Tapete abgegangen nach einem Sturz aber das kommt davon wenn man die Protektoren vergißt in den Rucksack zu packen.
Meran war auch gut, allerdings sehr schwül und heiß....Wuudi wie haltet ihr es da nur aus?....und wir sind fast jeden Tag so richtig naß geworden!
Ach ja....vorne habe ich jetzt den NN in einen Fat Albert ausgetauscht, wäre wohl nicht nötig für die Isartrails aber für Abfahrten auf gröberem Gefälle ist der Fat Albert meiner Meinung nach besser, da er nicht so schnell wegrutscht!
Sonst ist der NN aber OK!
Hier ein paar Fotos....falls das jetzt überhaupt klappt? 
Klappt leider nicht...sind zu groß....so ein Sch....!
Na dann könnt ihr unter meinen Fotos schauen...wer will.

Ach ja.....wenn mein Freund nur halb so gut fotographieren könnte wie er biket......aber was soll man da machen?
von mir gibt´s immer nur meist sehr unscharfe Fotos....!

Gruß 
Sisu


----------



## solberg (30. Juli 2006)

sodele und endlich schaff ich es auch mal mit bildern  

wohl das erste xc3 hier





und da das thema schon mehrmal da war -> paßt auch anders ganz bequem in einen corsa





dann noch die neuen laufräder   onyx naben mit sun sos und schwarz eingespeicht





und auf dem "heimweg" zur nächsten eisdiele passiert noch das


----------



## thto (30. Juli 2006)

das rot und blau sehen real auf fotos echt geil aus, super, respekt !!


----------



## jnunes (31. Juli 2006)

Meine Canyon ist Angang Juni angekommen, das Baby am 30.06  Dieses Wochenende habe ich endlich - nach der 10-monatigen "Bikepause" wegen der Schwangerschaft - meine WXC7 ausprobieren und geniessen können. War das ein wunderbares Gefühl!!!
Parabéns Pjfa! As tuas fotos tão - pa variar - um espectáculo!!!


----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Wuudi wie haltet ihr es da nur aus?....und wir sind fast jeden Tag so richtig naß geworden!



Nun, im Moment ist hier - und nicht nur hier - eine Hitzewelle. Hast schon recht es ist sehr heiß aktuell, deshalb biken wir auch in der Höhe, sprich wir starten in Hafling und fahren dann auf 2.000 rauf. Hier herunten auf Asphalt würde ich bei der Hitze nicht fahren .

Und zum Thema naß: Dank der übermäßigen Hitze sind im Moment auch übermäßig viele Gewitter am Nachmittag... Aber zum Glück regnets hier nie einen ganzen Tag durch...


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, im Moment ist hier - und nicht nur hier - eine Hitzewelle. Hast schon recht es ist sehr heiß aktuell, deshalb biken wir auch in der Höhe, sprich wir starten in Hafling und fahren dann auf 2.000 rauf. Hier herunten auf Asphalt würde ich bei der Hitze nicht fahren .
> 
> Und zum Thema naß: Dank der übermäßigen Hitze sind im Moment auch übermäßig viele Gewitter am Nachmittag... Aber zum Glück regnets hier nie einen ganzen Tag durch...



@wuudi
das mit den Gewittern stimmt definitiv deshalb waren wir auch sooooo triefnaß!
Wir waren vom 01.-05.07. in Corvara/Dolomiten, da war´s heiß aber eher eine trockene Hitze und abends hat´s dann etwas abgekühlt.....aber in Meran war´s wie in der Sauna!
Wir waren vom 05.-08.07. in Schenna(sehr zu empfehlen...man konnte direkt vor der "Haustüre" losfahren)...aber wie gesagt...total schwül, eine drückende Hitze und dann natürlich mittags bwz.nachmittags Gewitter...da waren wir  meist noch weit weg von unserer Unterkunft 
Jedenfalls sind die Iridium-Griffe bei strömendem Regen ohne Handschuhe ziemlich glitschig 
Aber schee war´s scho....Meran wir werden wiederkommen....und dann für länger....3 Tage waren a bisserl wenig!

Fotos wie gesagt in meiner Galerie!
Hab´s nicht hinbekommen sie hiereinzustellen....vielleicht klappt´s noch mal??

P.S. ich dachte immer hier in München wären viele Nordic Walker....aber in und um Meran(Waalwege und oben auf Meran 2000) gibt´s noch viel mehr!

Schöne Grüsse aus München
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

@Sisu

Auf den Waalwegen bikt man auch nicht .

Und stimmt schon, Meran-2000 ist das große Wanderer und Nordic-Walker Gebiet, aber auch ein sehr tolles Bike-Gebiet. Wobei 99% der Nordic-Walker Touristen sind, also .... 

Und wenn du wiederkommst, dann zu einer anderen Zeit vielleicht. Meran ist bereits im Mai/Anfang Juni toll, bzw. auch noch im Herbst. Der Sommer ist natürlich dementsprechend heiß.


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

@wuudi
wir sind eher zufällig auf einen Waalweg geraten....um abzukürzen 
da es schon getröpfelt hat....machen wir auch nie wieder! 

September/Oktober scheinen mir ideale Monate zu sein um bei euch zu biken.
Mal sehen ob des noch was wird dieses Jahr...sind Anfang September erstmal 9 Tage in Riva....dann mal sehen!

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie ich Fotos aus meiner Galerie hier reinbekomme?

Danke und Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Steht zwar schon paarmal hier in dem Thread, aber ich mach's gern wieder.
In Galerie beim Bild mit rechter Maustaste klicken und "Grafikadresse kopieren" od. ähnlich je nach Browser.

Dann hier auf des Image-Symbol klicken und die Adresse mit Ctrl+v einfügen


----------



## tom23" (31. Juli 2006)

...oder den direkt- Link (unter den Bildern, wenn aktiv) mit oder ohne Thumbnail (Kleinansicht mit hyperlink)
in deinen Beitrag einfügen..
sorry, heisst "Forums Code".

Grüßle,

der Tom


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

Hat´s geklappt?


----------



## braintrust (31. Juli 2006)

jau hats 
schicke bilder


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

weiter geht´s:


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

...und so waren unsere Bikes untergebracht:
Mein ES7 durfte rechts im Bett schlafen, das ESX7 meines Freundes links, Rennrad in der Mitte! 









Das nächste RR wird dann bestimmt ein Canyon 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## harry001 (31. Juli 2006)

Hy,
an alle esx7er rattert euer Bike auch so laut im leerlauf??
Kenne das so eigentlich nicht!
Gruß


----------



## cos75 (31. Juli 2006)

harry001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> an alle esx7er rattert euer Bike auch so laut im leerlauf??
> Kenne das so eigentlich nicht!
> Gruß


Ja, das ist der Freilauf von Ringle, da sparst du dir die Klingel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (31. Juli 2006)

ja, find das geräusch aber sehr schön , bei meinem HT ist es totenstill


----------



## braintrust (31. Juli 2006)

@sisu,
sind ja hammerbilder.da bekommt man echt lust auf urlaub 
wo war das denn genau?


----------



## n70tester (31. Juli 2006)

der Kreuzkofel ist in der Abtei( Italien)


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> @sisu,
> sind ja hammerbilder.da bekommt man echt lust auf urlaub
> wo war das denn genau?



1.Dolomiten:Tour von Corvara aus zum Kreuzkofel (sehr schönes Panorama...aber auch stellenweise ziemlich steil!)

2.Meran 2000: Abfahrt von Falzeben Richtung Grumser(Weg 2)...der hatte es in sich 

hat viel Spaß gemacht(trotz Sturz)....sehr schöne Bikegegenden!
vor allem weil wir sozusagend alleine waren (keine anderen Biker, so gut wie keine Wanderer!) 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## löösns (31. Juli 2006)

wir waren im bündnerland in den ferien. da durfte mein bike natürlich nicht fehlen, im bike mekka der schweiz...!
und weil noch anderes zeugs rein musste entstand das "such das torque" quiz. kam mir nur in den sinn zum thema canyon im corsa...


----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Also in Falzeben startet der 2er nicht, sondern erst in Hafling.
Und seit ihr nur bis zum Grumser gefahren ? Nicht weiter bis nach Meran ?


----------



## Sisu (31. Juli 2006)

@wuudi
da hast du sicher Recht....keine Ahnung welchen Weg wir davor genommen haben...muß ich meinen Freund mal fragen......jedenfalls haben wir viel suchen müssen wie´s weitergeht und die Bikes über gaaanz viele Zäune gehoben 
da habe ich dann gedacht:" der wuudi wüßte jetzt bestimmt wo der Weg weitergeht! aber der flittert jetzt gerade!"...."und mann hat der ein schönes Bikerevier!".....Neid!

Unsere Pension war in Schenna, sind daher nicht bis nach Meran abgefahren!
Schenna ist aber a scheee!

schönen Gruß 
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht wieso ihr immer suchen müsst, aber ich bin den 14er immer easy durchgefahren, auch beim ersten mal wo ich die Strecke noch nicht kannte. Und drüberheben musst das Bike NIE; wenn dann nur die Türen/Gatter aufmachen .

Und der Weg geht runter weiter bis kurz vor Rametz und da hättet ihr die paar Meter auch noch nach Schenna rauffahren können ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2006)

Hier, ist auch von Canyon:

(war) mal ein Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 - bin echt angekotzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Wegen DEM bischen Öl


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2006)

Dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## unchained (31. Juli 2006)

Welches Schmieröl verwendest du denn? 

Oder ist das etwa Abrieb?! 

Aber die Menge ist doch normal. mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Außerdem ist der Anteil an Öl, das auf dem unteren kolbenteil sein muss relativ egal für den Dämpfer.


----------



## Buuh (1. August 2006)

@Sisu: Was hat das eigentlich mit der Minute in deinem ES7 auf sich? Nette Bilder sonst


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2006)

Was soll's damit denn auf sich haben?


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

@Buuh

Das ist ein ES7 aus 2005, das gab's mit Minute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

So schaut's aus wenn man den Absprung auf einem Northshore mit Landehügel total versemmelt:







... irgendwie hab ich's total verschissen, zuerst bin ich eingeklickt, dann hab ich im letzten Moment gedacht, ne wieder ausklicken, bin dann ausgeklickt und dann war die Rampe schon fertig. Irgendwie hat mein Unterbewusstsein gesagt: "Nein nicht ziehen, drück den Absprung einfach wie auf dem Trail", deshalb hab ich den Lenker nicht gezogen, tja nur leider hatte die Rampe einen Landehügel und wenn man gar nicht zieht, dann landet man mit dem Vorderrad genau zwischen Rampe und Hügel, also im Loch und was dann kommt sieht man in dem Bild .

P.S. Foto verwackelt weil Mirja erschrocken


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2006)

Wird nicht viel passiert sein, oder? Sieht nach einer sauberen Flugrolle aus. 

Für die kleinen Schrammen: Gute Besserung.


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Jep, is gar nix passiert. Die zwei 3cm Kratzer kann man gar net Abschürfungen nennen... Ein kurzer Schmerz auf dem rechten Becken - wo ich gelandet bin - ging aber nach 1er Minute wieder weg.

Naja, danach war irgendwie Blockade im Hirn - hab mich nicht nochmal getraut


----------



## Sisu (1. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht wieso ihr immer suchen müsst, aber ich bin den 14er immer easy durchgefahren, auch beim ersten mal wo ich die Strecke noch nicht kannte. Und drüberheben musst das Bike NIE; wenn dann nur die Türen/Gatter aufmachen .
> 
> Und der Weg geht runter weiter bis kurz vor Rametz und da hättet ihr die paar Meter auch noch nach Schenna rauffahren können ....



@wuudi
war der 14-er  und drüberheben war wo anders....viele Gatter auf-u.wieder zumachen ist aber auch nervig auf Dauer!
ich bring die Touren schon völlig durcheinander!
Rametz kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor...und ja nach Schenna sind wir wieder raufgefahren!
Hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht diese Tour!
Warum ich das nicht sofort wußte?
Weil mein Freund am Abend vorher die Karte nimmt, sich einen Weg aussucht
mit mir abspricht und ich ihm dann einfach hinterherfahre!
Ich genieße die Landschaft...merke mir aber nicht jeden Ort durch den wir fahren....Hafling habe ich mir gemerkt,da wir da zuerst falsch gefahren sind und aus Hafling bekanntlich die Haflinger kommen....ansonsten genieße ich und mache mir wenig Gedanken über Wegnummern etc.!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

[klugscheissmode on]
die haflinger kommen nicht aus hafling, sondern aus dem vinschgau (siehe wikipedia)
hafling wurde nur als name ausgesucht....
[/klugscheissmode off] 

...


----------



## DerStrolch (1. August 2006)

soda - hab heute das angenehme wetter genutzt und mit einer bekannten eine kleine tour gemacht:
















nix wildes - aber mit einem hardtail als begleitung kannst es auch nicht so richtig krachen lassen ;-)


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Nette Trails haste da 

Genau passend für´s ES7, gelle?


----------



## DerStrolch (1. August 2006)

yep - hab von tollen waldautobahnen bis hin zu anspruchsvollen trails alles .... - werd meinen urlaub nutzen um noch die eine oder andere tour zu machen ;-)


----------



## Sisu (1. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> [klugscheissmode on]
> die haflinger kommen nicht aus hafling, sondern aus dem vinschgau (siehe wikipedia)
> hafling wurde nur als name ausgesucht....
> [/klugscheissmode off]
> ...




hast du generell ein Problem mit dem was ich schreibe?
bist ja schlimmer als ein Lehrer!


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Nicht böse sein, war nicht so gemeint.

Bin nur einwenig gestresst im Moment ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2006)

@wuudi: schöner Sturz, schade dass Mirja keine Serienfotos gemacht hat... 
(sie hat dafür aber den perfekten Auslösezeitpunkt erwischt)

Wichtig: nach einem Sturz die gleiche Stelle sofort wieder fahren, sonst wird sie zur Angststelle...


----------



## Bond007 (1. August 2006)

Als ich noch mein Genius MC 10 besaß, hat´s mich bei der vorletzten Ausfahrt
am *Herzogstand* oben an der steilsten Stelle, wo´s ziehmlich krass bergab/bergauf ging auch so richtig hinglass´n, allerdings sah ich schon heftiger als *Wuudi* aus, Schürfwunden am linken Knie, wo´s mim Bluten
gar net aufhören wollte, Schrammen an der Stirn (ohne Helm wär´s noch fataler gwesen!) sowie tiefere Wunden an beiden Ellenbogen (vor allem der linke!)...hat auch über 2 Wochen dauert, bis alles wieder verheilt war - aber
wie´s genau passierte, wusste ich nimmer, ging alles rasend schnell!  
Wusste nur, das mich´s auch Hals über Kopf über´n Lenker haute und des
Scott neben mir im Abgrund lag!


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Das beste sind dann diese elendig langsam verheilenden Wunden.  Die immer wieder aufgehen wenn man sich bewegt......


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> hat auch über 2 Wochen dauert, bis alles wieder verheilt war


...na das ist ja eh gscheit schnell...


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

@Flo:

Nee ich hatte die Schnauze voll, weil ich so ne geistige Blockade hatte. Bin dann lieber die Freeride runter und hab da die Jumps auf der Strecke genutzt.
Das Problem war wirklich, dass ich mich ausgeklickt überhaupt net wohl fühle, da ich - shame on me - auch keinen Bunny Hop zusammenbring und immer nur mit den Klicks hüpf. Nochmal shame on me, aber eben eingeklickt weiss ich jetzt net wie der Sturz dann ausgesehen hätte


----------



## Sisu (1. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudi: schöner Sturz, schade dass Mirja keine Serienfotos gemacht hat...
> (sie hat dafür aber den perfekten Auslösezeitpunkt erwischt)
> 
> Wichtig: nach einem Sturz die gleiche Stelle sofort wieder fahren, sonst wird sie zur Angststelle...



@wuudi
  dachte schon du hast was gegen mich!

@FloImSchnee
....das stimmt definitiv! Bin auch nach meinem Sturz gleich wieder auf´s Bike und weitergefahren, da ich vom letzten Jahr weiß, daß es sonst ewig dauert ehe man sich wieder was traut!
Das Blut lief dann halt das Schienbein entlang und hätte mir fast die Socken versaut! 
 Außerdem ist es wirklich dämlich sein ES7 nach Hause zu schieben 

Mirja verwackelt aber nicht so wie meine bessere Hälfte!
Ich finde das Foto sehr gelungen 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Ich bin dann nur noch einmal den Minijump gefahren ... aber eingeklickt... da fühl ich mich einfach 100* sicherer 







(Video gibt's morgen dazu, auch wenn's meiner Meinung nach überhaupt net sehenswert ist... so a 30cm hüpferle...)


----------



## aemkei77 (1. August 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

ausgeclickt geht eh nicht, wenn dann flatpedale
oder eben eingeclickt...


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Eben geht ausgeklickt net - vor allem wenn man keinen *richtigen *BunnyHop kann 

Nur, was wär passiert, wär ich bei dem ersten Versuch und Sturz eingeklickt gewesen .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (1. August 2006)

vielleicht wärst gar nicht gestürzt...

aber bei den rampen reicht eh meistens vorne hochziehen (und genug speed)


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Sowieso reicht das, wenn man aber gar nix tut, dann passiert des 

Ach sch*** jetz nervts mi, dass ichs net nochmal probiert hab


----------



## frank-man (1. August 2006)

Tach, wenn ich mal fragen darf: welcher Bikepark ist das denn?? Würd da auch mal gern jumpen. Ausgeklickt aber ! ;-)


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Das ist Leogang, also nicht weit von dir entfernt...


----------



## frank-man (1. August 2006)

Cool. Dann werd ich den mal testen bald. Kann man da auch Samstags hin, oder is es dann zu voll und eher nix für Bikepark-Anfänger? Die hohen Sprünge müsste man doch auch umfahren können?
Gibts da noch mehr pix irgendwo?
Gruß


----------



## Flok (1. August 2006)

hmm schonmal probiert mit sehr wenig Auslösekraft in den Pedalen zu fahren? Also das man schon bei geringen Kräften rauskommt? So kannst du immernoch ordentlich an den Pedalen ziehen (fürn Bunny Hop), gleichzeitig kommste aber auch schnell raus aus den Pedalen bzw. fliegst automatisch raus wenn du stürzt.

So hab ich sie jedenfalls eingestellt, komme damit gut klar und bin schon zweimal  gestürzt, wobei ich sofort automatisch aus den Pedalen geclickt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Schmieröl verwendest du denn?
> 
> Oder ist das etwa Abrieb?!
> 
> Aber die Menge ist doch normal. mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Außerdem ist der Anteil an Öl, das auf dem unteren kolbenteil sein muss relativ egal für den Dämpfer.



Sicher ist dsa nicht normal, wenn das bei jeder Belastung austritt und die letzten 500 km nicht war.


----------



## fitze (1. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Eben geht ausgeklickt net - vor allem wenn man keinen *richtigen *BunnyHop kann
> 
> Nur, was wär passiert, wär ich bei dem ersten Versuch und Sturz eingeklickt gewesen .......



Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als so auch. Mich hat es letztens auch hingesemmelt. Ich bin relativ Flott eine ca. 50cm-Stufe runter gesprungen. Danach kommt aber direkt ne Brücke mit Geländer... Nunja, zu schnell->Nicht gerade die Brücke anvisiert->aus Angst in den Bach zu fliegen Bremse zugeballert->Über den Lenker abgestiegen. Dabei blieb das Bike an den Brückengeländern hängen und mich hats so lang ich war direkt auf die Brücke gehauen. Anscheinend haben die Pedale also auch irgendwie ausgelöst, sonst wär ich ja auch im Geländer hängen geblieben  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Raoul Duke (2. August 2006)

So kenne ich das auch,
wenn es mich richtig hinsemmelt (gerade über den Lenker) komme ich zwar immer gut aus den Pedalen raus, kann mich hinterher aber nicht an ein bewusstes Ausklicken erinnern. 
Ist wohl mittlerweile automatisiert.  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2006)

Dito. Seit ich clickies fahre 4 oder 5 mal geflogen. Nie hatte ich danach gebrochene Fussgelenke oder verdrehte Knie wie es wohl der Fall wäre wenn man nicht ausclicken würde. Von dem einen Sturz habe ich sogar Bilder auf denen man deutlich sieht das ich ausgeclickt war bevor ich wirklich aufschlug.


----------



## Wuudi (2. August 2006)

Ihr habt ja alle recht, nie mehr ausklicken 

Ich war ja auch zuerst eingeklickt aus genau den Gründen, nur dann hat mich kurz vor dem Absprung doch irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl erfasst --> ausgeklickt --> Sprung verpennt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2006)

Ich fahr nicht mit Klick-Platformpedalen, weil sie mit Klick schlicht nix bringen, sondern einfach mit Klick-Ohne-Plattform.

Man klickt sowieso ausversehen ein, weil man ja genau so draufsteht das es einklickt.
Mit Klick bin ich noch nie nicht rausgekommen im Fall der Fälle.

Die Pfingsten-Gardasee-Aktionen liefen alle immer eingeklickt. Komme nichtmal auf den Gedanken auszuklicken.


----------



## Christian_74 (2. August 2006)

Heißes Foto


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2006)

Hehe, danke.
Ist nix passiert - zum Glück. Weder mir noch dem Bike, nur der Schaltzug hatte sich ausgehängt (vorne am Trigger) weil der Lenker soweit rumgeschlagen ist. War ja weicher Waldboden


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr nicht mit Klick-Platformpedalen, weil sie mit Klick schlicht nix bringen,


Stimmt nicht.

Ich wechsle vor Beginn einer etwas kniffligeren Trailabfahrt auf Sneakers (die ich im Rucksack dabei habe). --> Bei langsamen Fahrten (inkl. Steilstufen, schmale Brücken ohne Geländer, etc) ist man ohne Klickies wesentlich sicherer unterwegs! 

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die _Plattform_-Klickies den Namen auch verdienen, 
"Pins" á la Shimano PDM-424 sind lächerlich u. wirkungslos.

Hier hat man guten Halt!


@crazy-racer: echt gutes Foto!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2006)

Und hier noch meine Sonntagsbeschäftigung:
(über 1000hm zache Wanderwegsabfahrt, teilweise etwas arge Steilstufen, gelegentlich leider Absturzgefahr)

Ein super-idyllisches Canyon-Foto 







Das Rauftragen des Bikes teilweise durch Latschenfelder (für die Deutschen: "Bergkiefer"  ) war brutal anstrengend... 






Endlich am Gipfel (1577m):






Hier der Beginn der Abfahrt, im Hintergrund sieht man das (auch idyllische  ) Pfandl!






Leider war's dann schon etwas finster...
(hatte leider keine Zeit, ein besseres Foto zu machen -- war durstig u. es wurde mir etwas zu schnell finster...  )






Fazit: sehr anstrengend, aber sehr schön. Auf DEM Gipfel war sicher noch kein Mountainbiker... 
Und: erstmals im Schulterbereich leichten Muskelkater. (vom dauernden Bike-Herumstemmen/-hieven...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (3. August 2006)




----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wechsle vor Beginn einer etwas kniffligeren Trailabfahrt auf Sneakers (die ich im Rucksack dabei habe). --> Bei langsamen Fahrten (inkl. Steilstufen, schmale Brücken ohne Geländer, etc) ist man ohne Klickies wesentlich sicherer unterwegs!


Ich bin früher in schweren Passagen immer ausgeklickt gefahren und war der Meinung dies ist sicherer. Heute fahre ich alles eingeklickt - eine bessere Kontrolle kann man gar nicht haben. Selbst im Falle eines Sturzes, so schnell wie man da ausgeklicken kann braucht man keine Angst zu haben (nicht auf Dich bezogen, eher allgemein).

Wenn mit BMX Pedalen gefahren wird ist natürlich sehr gute Technik unbedingt empfehlenswert


----------



## Augus1328 (3. August 2006)

Moin,

ich fahr mit meinen Mallets C inzwischen auch alles eingeklickt, auch im Bikepark. Auch beim Sturz lösen sich die Teile schnell.

Mahlzeit 
Oli


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. August 2006)

Fehlpost.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2006)

Ich war früher auch der Ansicht, dass man eingeklickt sicherer ist, 
und fahre beispielsweise Wheelies auch jetzt noch eingeklickt.

Dennoch ist es auf kniffligen (langsamen! --> teilweise unter Schrittgeschwindigkeit) Trails (möglicherweise mit Absturzgefahr) definitiv sicherer, mit normalen Pedalen (...ausgeklickt) zu fahren. Die halbe Sekunde, die du dir durch's nicht nötige Ausklicken sparst, kann ausreichen, noch verletzungsfrei vom Bike loszukommen. (z.B. über Lenker/Bike abspringen, Fuß blitzschnell auf den Boden stellen, etc)
Außerdem ist das Einklicken am Stand in einer Steilstelle lästig. 

(Voraussetzung sind selbstverständlich ordentliche Plattformpedale und gute Schuhe --> der Halt MUSS gut sein!)

Bei schneller Fahrt ist einklicken kein Problem, da kommt man bei einem Sturz eh automatisch aus den Klickies raus...


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

So, wieder mal ein paar Bilder von mir, diesmal vom Bikepark Leogang:

Mirja:




Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken 








...und dreckige Bikes sind hier ja immer gern gesehen 





..die restlichen fotos wie immer im blog...


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2006)

Am Anlieger im 2. Bild wäre aber mehr gegangen...


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

Jaja ich weiß, sogar VIEL mehr, das Foto entstand aber ganz in der Früh, war meine erste Kennenlernrunde auf dem Track ....


----------



## tom23" (3. August 2006)

zwei pfuschige, kleine, lausig animierte, qualitativ schlechte, animierte gifs von der isar....

Grüße,

Tom










ach ja, und wem es nicht auffällt, ich hab seit März 18 Kilo abgenommen , jetzt wie ich nur noch
1,5 mal so viel wie Wuudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (3. August 2006)

passt scho , nice  !
au mann ich hinke fototechnisch echt hinterher ....


----------



## tom23" (3. August 2006)

Das Anhalten und Knipsen nervt aber auch, oder?
Man ist zwar immer froh, wenn man Momente festgehalten hat,
aber trotzdem nervt es.

Und wenn ich mir meine "Aktionsequenzen" so anschau und dann im Vergleich
dazu ein beliebiges Kid mit einem 20- Kilo Rad beim Spielen, dann denk ich mir eh, "geh heim, Tom, und bloß nicht herzeigen!"


----------



## Wuudi (3. August 2006)

Frage: Bleibt ihr immer stehen, kamera auf auto-auslöser, zurückfahren und dann action ?


----------



## tom23" (3. August 2006)

die Dinger da oben sind animierte Gifs aus Handyfilmen mit Selbstauslöser zusammengeschustert.

Ich hab noch andere, die ein Kumpel gemacht hat, aber die sehen sooo unskektalulär aus...


----------



## Sisu (3. August 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> die Dinger da oben sind animierte Gifs aus Handyfilmen mit Selbstauslöser zusammengeschustert.
> 
> Ich hab noch andere, die ein Kumpel gemacht hat, aber die sehen sooo unskektalulär aus...




@tom23
Isartrails mit Protektoren? Habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen 

frage: wo stellt ihr die Kamera bzw.das Handy auf oder wo befestigt ihr es um euch selbst zu filmen/fotographieren???? 

ja, ich würde auch gerne öfter Fotos machen, aber die dauernde Anhalterei nervt meinen Freund , und an manchen Strecken ist es eh besser von oben bis unten in einem Rutsch durchzufahren ,da das Anfahren an sehr steilen Abschnitten problematisch sein kann!(Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung )

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> frage: wo stellt ihr die Kamera bzw.das Handy auf oder wo befestigt ihr es um euch selbst zu filmen/fotographieren????


Auf einem sogenannten "Stativ"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (3. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einem sogenannten "Stativ"...



hmm - wo gibts denn solche "handystative" *fg*


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2006)

Ich fotografiere doch nicht mit einem Handy.... 

(...wenngleich ein paar meiner obigen Fotos so aussehen...  )


----------



## DerStrolch (3. August 2006)

is schon klar ... muss mir nur noch überlegen wo ich die cam praktisch beim biken verstauen kann - um nicht jedes mal im rucksack (falls er mit dabei ist) herumkramen zu müssen. beim motorradfahren hängt sie ab und zu am handgelenk und auch beim fahren einen schnappschauss zu machen (gemütliche nachmittagsausfahren) ;-) aber beim biken ist das wohl nix


----------



## Boombe (3. August 2006)

@floimschnee
wie heisst das pedal auf dem bild- hersteller?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2006)

Hersteller ist _Onza_. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wo man die Dinger kaufen kann,
ein Freund v. mir hatte sie mal bei ebay ersteigert.

Anmerkung: je 2 Pins pro Pedalseite sind nicht original, die habe ich selbst angebracht.


----------



## Didi123 (4. August 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> ...beim motorradfahren hängt sie ab und zu am handgelenk und auch beim fahren einen schnappschauss zu machen...


  Nicht dein Ernst, oder...?!?


			
				DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> is schon klar ... muss mir nur noch überlegen wo ich die cam praktisch beim biken verstauen kann - um nicht jedes mal im rucksack (falls er mit dabei ist) herumkramen zu müssen.


Wuudi hat mir mal den Tipp mit dem Deuter Camera Case gegeben. Der wird am Schulterriemen des Rucksacks befestigt.
Hab' ich mir auch gleich geholt, nur konnte ich das Teil bisher noch nicht testen, weil ich seit dem Umzug meinen Foto nicht mehr finden kann .
Das Teil ist aber auch erstklassig für den iPod geeignet!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (4. August 2006)

Soo, nachdem sich meine Innebandüberdehnung nun so langsam verabschiedet bin ich gestern seit über 2 Wochen die erste etwas längere Tour durchs Gelände gefahren. Ich muss dringend an meiner Kondition arbeiten  aber gut dafür is das Rad ja auch da.

Es ging um den Neumühler See in Schwerin wo mir schon vorher gesagt wurde das dort teilweise richtig ruppiges Gelände ist mit auf und abfahrten. Klar keine Berge mit 100 Höhenmetern aber dafür das wir im absoluten  Flachland leben fand ich die Strecke echt genial.

Viele Wurzeln, ausgespülte Fahrspur, teilweise sehr steile abfahrten und ebenso 2 Schiebepassagen weils zum hochfahren einfach zu steil war. Ich bin vom ESX echt hochgradig begeistert, tolles Fahrwerk, der Fat Albert hat nen Bombengrip, super Bremsen, die Gabel ist ein Traum, der Dämpfer in der Motion Controll Stellung wunderbar wippfrei und Abfahrten und Wurzeln werden wunderbar weggebügelt wenn man ihn offen hat. Das einzige was mich mittlerweile sehr stört ist der Sattel... hab richtig Schmerzen am Allerwertesten, da muss dringend ein etwas breiterer und weicherer ran. Aber ansonsten. Wow 



Kurze Pause nach den ersten Kilometern. Vom hügeligen Gelände runter ans Wasser gefahren und kurz verschnauft und Flüssigkeit nachgetankt.





Leichtes Northshore Feeling beim befahren dieser "Brücke"


----------



## DerStrolch (4. August 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dein Ernst, oder...?!?



naja - haben jetzt mal so eine uuuuur gemütliche ausfahrt gemacht - ich war der einzige mit einer SuperMoto - die anderen waren Chopper .... und hinter denen hast auf bergstraßen viel zeit ;-) und da  hab ich mal während der fahrt das eine oder andere bild gemacht .... guckst du hier - sonst mach ich das nicht ....

war auch ein geiles video dabei ;-)

aja - so ein camera case hab ich auch - hab nur irgendwie angst das ich es bei einem downhill verliere - da es nut mit einem klettverschluss befestigt wird/ist :-(


----------



## Boombe (4. August 2006)

@thedarkknight

kommst du einklich noch an die bremshebel ran- klar kommste, aber sieht so aus, als wäre die fast senkrecht.

@flo
ich seh, du hast auch die speci handschuhe- ich hab die gleichen; sind bei dir auch schon die klettverschlüsse am sack?


----------



## 10zuviel (4. August 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports...
war vorhin auch mal wieder mit der Kamera im Wald, das will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten...
Walther von der Vogelweide-Denkmal...



Wieder mal ein schöner Singletrail im Teuto...



und mal mit Selbstauslöser, war wohl etwas zu schnell... 




War ne schöne kleine Tour heute...
Und vielen Dank an alle die hier ihre Bilder posten, das gibt immer ne schöne Kurzweil in meiner Mittagspause... 
Gruß,
10zuviel (eigentlich nur noch 5zuviel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (4. August 2006)

@ Bob Zombie

Jep ich komm wunderbar an die Hebel ran. Sieht auf den Fotos wirklich extrem aus, muss ich auch sagen. Hab jetzt kein Winkelmesser aber sind schon recht steil. Hab sie mir aber so eingestellt das die Finger quasi in der Verlängerung des Unterarmes stehen, so wie es ja oft empfohlen wird. 
Zum ergonomischen justieren hatte ich ja genügend Zeit in den letzten 2,5 Wochen wo ich nicht fahren konnte


----------



## DerStrolch (5. August 2006)

Da heute wieder mal ein regenfreier Tag ist hab ich die Zeit genutzt und mit meinem ES7 eine kleine Tour gemacht ...













Mehr Bilder sind HIER!


----------



## r32flo (7. August 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie war`s heute? Macht Laune, oder?
> 
> Mir gefällt er super. Wenn München noch in Deiner Nähe ist, dann JA
> 
> ...



Servus Oli,
war jetzt leider länger nicht im forum,deshalb antworte ich erst jetzt.
Also der Bikepark in O-gau,hat mir ganz gut gefallen,obwohl ich in nur 20 min. dort bin,wird er wohl nicht mein Lieblings-Bikepark.
Ich hatte an dem Freitag einen fießen Sturz als sich in dem unteren 
verplockten Waldstück bei den Northshores mir ein Baum in den Weg stellte...
Meine linke Hüfte war davon garnicht begeistert und so musste ich jetzt erst
einmal eine Woche pausieren. 
Ich finde,der Park ist eher Downhill orientiert und mir macht das Springen
über Drops und Tabels in Lenggries oder Leogang eben momentan mehr Spaß.

Fahrtechnisch, da gebe ich dir Recht,da kann man(n) hier einiges dazu lernen.
Konditionel sollte man gut drauf sein,der Park ist schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll! Ich war nach der vierten Abfahrt schon ganz schön fertig und da lässt die Konzentration schon mal nach...

Ach ja,München zählt natürlich noch zur näheren Umgebung! 

Hab gelesen,dass jemand schon in Bikepark Leermoos wahr.Ich hab auch gehört,dass sich da was tut.Hab aber nicht gewusst,dass der schon eröffnet
ist. Über Google hab ich nichts gefunden.Also wer kann schon was vom
BikePark Leermoos berichten ???


----------



## löösns (7. August 2006)

ich finde in diesem post wird ein wenig zu viel off topic diskutiert... seitenlange diskussionen über pedale gehört doch nicht in den einzigen canyon foto post, oder? hier würde ich gerne so viel bilder wie möglich und möglichst wenig off topic discussions sehen. klar, dieskussionen über bilder entstehen, aber sobalds ausartet könnte man vielleicht einen neuen thread aufmachen oder in den community fred verweisen, um da weiter zu posten...?


----------



## Tema (7. August 2006)

Here is my ESX7 (size L).






I finally received it at the end of June and I have to say riding has been so much fun since then.  The bike equipped with Shimano 646 pedals, e13 bash guard, Race Face chainrings and Lizard Skins grips. Selle Italia C2 saddle feels little uncomfortable and I think I will change it also.

Unfortunately the rear hub broke down only after a few hours of riding and I have to send it back to Germany because it seems that there's no representative for Ringle hubs in Finland.


----------



## unchained (7. August 2006)

looks beautiful! even with this  "e. thirteen" rockring


----------



## Boombe (7. August 2006)

ma ne dumme frage zu rockrings: woran seh ich, bzw kann ich erkennen, ob der ring das große kettenblatt ersetzt oder zusätzlich is- ich meine jetzt nich ein bild mit montiertem RR, sondern Produktbeschreibungen etc?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @flo
> ich seh, du hast auch die speci handschuhe- ich hab die gleichen; sind bei dir auch schon die klettverschlüsse am sack?


Ja, halten leider nicht sonderlich gut.
Ansonsten taugen sie mir sehr -- gutes Gefühl, BG-Polster angenehm, guter Halt.


----------



## unchained (7. August 2006)

@ Tema

have you changed your backwheel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tema (7. August 2006)

The broken hub doesn't even spin properly and I'm using rear wheel from my old bike. I just haven't sent the new one back yet as it took our local Canyon rep some time to figure out all the details of the replacement.

My bash ring replaces the big chain ring which I really don't need anyway. I think bigger clearance and protection is more useful than big gears - at least on our local trails.


----------



## GeJott (8. August 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild von mir und meinem mittlerweile verschiedenem FX-Eingelenker Rahmen:






Happy Trails

Gerd


----------



## Sisu (8. August 2006)

Tema schrieb:
			
		

> The broken hub doesn't even spin properly and I'm using rear wheel from my old bike. I just haven't sent the new one back yet as it took our local Canyon rep some time to figure out all the details of the replacement.
> 
> My bash ring replaces the big chain ring which I really don't need anyway. I think bigger clearance and protection is more useful than big gears - at least on our local trails.



@tema
who is your local Canyon Representative?
i´ve never heard there´s one in Finland.....my cousins there didn´t even know the Brand "Canyon" 
in which part of Helsinki do you bike? 
Could be interesting for me, as i spend there much time every summer 
I´ve just been there in july...and it was almost as hot as in Germany!

Moikka 
Sisu


----------



## Christian_74 (8. August 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Bild von mir und meinem mittlerweile verschiedenem FX-Eingelenker Rahmen:



Hast du jetzt ein XC + ein FX? Was meinst du unter "mittlerweile verschiedenem"? 

Schönes Foto


----------



## aemkei77 (8. August 2006)

gestorben?


----------



## GeJott (8. August 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du jetzt ein XC + ein FX? Was meinst du unter "mittlerweile verschiedenem"?
> 
> Schönes Foto



Gekauft habe ich im Sommer 2002 ein FX3000, welches dann im August 2005 einen Ermüdungsbruch oberhalb des Dämpfers hatte. Dank der 5-jährigen Rahmenbruchgarantie gab´s dann den gleichen Rahmen in schwarz mit FX 4000 - Dekor, welcher jedoch nach knapp 2000 km ebenfalls den Dienst quittierte und somit verschieden ist. 
Da jedoch keine weiteren FX Rahmen mehr verfügbar waren habe ich als Ersatz einen XC-Rahmen erhalten.

So einfach ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (8. August 2006)

BobZombie

Du wirst ja eine Vorstellung haben was Du haben möchtest
1.) Hersteller  2.) Zweck
und fast alle Hersteller bzw. Händler antworten Dir in 24 Stunden
z.B. NC17 [email protected]


----------



## unchained (8. August 2006)

Sooo.... heute mal wieder ne schöne Tour gemacht...... Kleines Pic für die Galerie 






Und ich glaube ich habe 2 Canyon biker gesehen  wie gesagt ich glaube  

ein RC kam mir kurz vorm Olderdisser Zoo entgegen und ein Hardtail kurz danach ....

Man is ganich so allein


----------



## Flok (8. August 2006)

hab heute auch einen canyon fahrer getroffen. War allerdings ein Rennradfahrer auf einem RoadMaster Race  von 2005 glaub ich.

Jedenfalls hab ich ihn mit meinem schweren Hardtail am Berg überholt


----------



## unchained (8. August 2006)

rennradfahrer überholen muss sein. vorallem wenn sie dann so blöd gucken


----------



## 10zuviel (8. August 2006)

Ich wars nicht...
War heute mit meiner Frau zum Schwangerschaftsvorbereitungskurs. Ganz schön spannend...
Habe aber auch schon ein paar Canyoneers im Wald gesehen, aber irgendwie ist das alles immer so schnell vorbei.

Gruß,
10zuviel


----------



## unchained (8. August 2006)

liegt vllt an deiner fahrweise  aber wenn ich langsamer gewesen wär wüsste ich auch an wem ich da vorbeigerauscht bin


----------



## pjfa (9. August 2006)




----------



## Bond007 (9. August 2006)

*@pjfa:* *At which time* are you going bicycle with your friends - have you always got holidays?!


----------



## pjfa (9. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@pjfa:* *At which time* are you going bicycle with your friends - have you always got holidays?!



Tuesday´s and Thursday´s @ 19h00 and Wednesday´s @ 8h00
But i´m on Holidays until next week


----------



## Bond007 (9. August 2006)

Oh very beautiful times - here in Germany the weather presently isn´t so good for biking!   
But if it´s not raining, I´ll do my turn after working as the last 1,5 weeks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (9. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> rennradfahrer überholen muss sein. vorallem wenn sie dann so blöd gucken




auf die Gefahr hin, andere zu wiederholen.... an Selbewusstsein mangelts dem jungen Mann wirklich nicht!


@Sisu
Zum Thema Beinschützer an der Isar, da sind schon Dinger dabei, wo es angebracht ist, oder ist Sisu da anderer Meinung?


----------



## pjfa (9. August 2006)

Photos of last "ride" http://btt-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/08/furos-furos-furos-e-mais-furos.html


----------



## unchained (9. August 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> auf die Gefahr hin, andere zu wiederholen.... an Selbewusstsein mangelts dem jungen Mann wirklich nicht!




Stachelt dich sowas nicht an wenn nen rennradfahrer an dir vorbeizieht und du ihm die stirn bieten kannst ?!  
also mich schon.....

Ich finde es toll. jedes mal. 

Aber damit meine ich ja nicht das ich jeden rennradfahrer überhole...Ich fahre nen 14KG schweres  ES7, das doppelte eines Rennrades......... und von daher .....


----------



## braintrust (9. August 2006)

bist halt der king


----------



## unchained (9. August 2006)

der curry king  jop hast vollkommen recht ! 

seit ihr immer so depressiv oder warum meckert ihr die ganze zeit?


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. August 2006)

Wenn du den Rennradfahrer überholt hast, gibts dann ein virtuelles gelbes Trikot für dich????


----------



## unchained (9. August 2006)

das wär ma was


----------



## Augus1328 (9. August 2006)

schon wieder so ne Off Topic Geschichte hier


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

..schnell ein Foto einschieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (9. August 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder so ne Off Topic Geschichte hier




Die du gerade erweitert hast!


----------



## Raoul Duke (9. August 2006)

@wuudi,
schöner Weg.  
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Flok (9. August 2006)

wuudi hat so ne schöne ausrüstung, aber dann diesen 0815-Helm (Der sieht aus wie der Helm vom ALDI, den mein Vater hat ). Mag zwar in Punkto Sicherheit nicht schlechter sein, sieht nur komisch aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2006)

-Bildschieb-


----------



## Boombe (9. August 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> wuudi hat so ne schöne ausrüstung, aber dann diesen 0815-Helm (Der sieht aus wie der Helm vom ALDI, den mein Vater hat ). Mag zwar in Punkto Sicherheit nicht schlechter sein, sieht nur komisch aus


lol, das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. primär is ja erst ma gut, wenn man überhaupt einen helm trägt- aber der geht ma gar nich


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Manno, der is nich von Aldi sondern vom Kaffeeröster 
Aber ihr habt scho recht, mir gefällt er auch nicht, deshalb sind die Fotos von mir meistens nur mit "Buff" , aber ich kann euch beruhigen; ein Bell X-Ray liegt schon bereit, den hab ich nur meiner Mum "zur Verfügung gestellt", damit sie nächste Woche zu meinem Geburtstag etwas hat, dass sie mir schenken kann...

@Raoul Duke

Der Weg ist ganz ein versteckter, den niemand kennt  
Startet in Meran2000 am Missensteiner Joch und führt in steilen, engen Serpentinen hinunter zur hmmm Kaserwies-Alm und mündet schlussendlich auf der Penser Joch Straße in Sarntal.

EDiT: Hier fängt der Weg an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (10. August 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Tuesday´s and Thursday´s @ 19h00 and Wednesday´s @ 8h00
> But i´m on Holidays until next week



hehe - how many tires do you have to change on a normal bike tour? ;-) it looks as this is a hobby of you and your guys ...


----------



## n70tester (10. August 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> wuudi hat so ne schöne ausrüstung, aber dann diesen 0815-Helm (Der sieht aus wie der Helm vom ALDI, den mein Vater hat ). Mag zwar in Punkto Sicherheit nicht schlechter sein, sieht nur komisch aus



Das ist schon Klasse. Teures Radl, billiges Helmer´l


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Ruhe !

Ich bin nur so lange mit dem Ding rumgefahren weil ich mich nicht zwischen nen normalen, Parachute, Viper MX oder Specialized Deviant entscheiden konnte


----------



## pjfa (10. August 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hehe - how many tires do you have to change on a normal bike tour? ;-) it looks as this is a hobby of you and your guys ...



Last ride: 4 flats
Scott - front and rear
BH - Front
Canyon - Rear


----------



## Sisu (10. August 2006)

@tom23
hab´mich nur gewundert, da ich wirklich oft an der Isar bike (überwiegend Trails) und noch nieeeee jemand mit Protection gesehen habe! 
Ich geb zu -es gibt schon die eine oder andere Passage, wo ich lieber absteige....aber deswegen die unbequemen Dinger die ganze Zeit anzulassen wäre mir zu blöd.
Ich hab meine Dainese-Protektoren bei längeren Touren(in den Bergen) im Rucksack und zieh sie erst oben an, wenn ich weiß, daß es gefährlich wird für mich 
Habe in den Dolomiten schon wieder etwas Haut gelassen...und daher dann lieber mal die Dinger ran.....aber für eine Isartrailtour wär´s mir echt zu unbequem....und lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht!

aber wer weiss wo du da fährst(ich kenne ja auch nicht alles!) .....vielleicht ist es da wirklich angebracht...nur für die beiden Stellen auf dem Video war´s glaube ich nicht nötig.
(war übrigens auch gar nicht böse gemeint!)


@wuudi
schöner Weg!
das Wetter bei euch ist momentan auch nicht so toll, oder?
Bei uns regnet es schon wieder bei 14°C! 
daher von meiner Seite momentan keine neuen Fotos!

laß dich nicht ärgern wg.dem Helm....hatte bis Frühjahr auch noch so ein Teil vom Kafferöster......ich finde übergangsweise ist das schon ok!
Nur die Belüftung war ziemlich schlecht, fand ich! 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Tema (10. August 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @tema
> who is your local Canyon Representative?
> i´ve never heard there´s one in Finland.....my cousins there didn´t even know the Brand "Canyon"
> in which part of Helsinki do you bike?
> ...


There is no shop selling Canyon, just a person who will answer your questions in Finnish and help with the order etc. He can be contacted by sending email to [email protected].

I'm usually riding with our club all around the Helsinki area. Check our web site http://www.mtbcf.net.


----------



## Sisu (10. August 2006)

@Tema
kiitos paljon ja hyvää kesänjatkoa!


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @Tema
> kiitos paljon ja hyvää kesänjatkoa!



sag ich auch  ..oops schon wieder OT


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Image time !





Ein schattiges Plätzchen für unsere Lieblinge:




WXC8 in Szene gesetzt:




Such die Bikes 




Und wie immer, mehr Fotos und Höhenprofile gibts in meinem Blog...


----------



## unchained (10. August 2006)

wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (10. August 2006)

staonernen mandln?

welchen weg bist du hinuntergefahren?


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Hinten oi Richtung Möltner Kaser. U will see on the video ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2006)

Mit Wuddi's Bildern kann hier zwar keiner Mithalten, aber ich zeig sie euch dennoch:


----------



## Bond007 (10. August 2006)

Können mir net mal so für 1 Jahr tauschen, *Wuudi* ...?!!


----------



## Wuudi (10. August 2006)

Was willst tauschn ?

Bike ? Helm  ?


----------



## unchained (10. August 2006)

Frau?


----------



## Bond007 (11. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst tauschn ?
> Bike ? Helm  ?



  ...na, die LOCATION !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (11. August 2006)

Hmm................................................. nee lieber nicht, MUC ist immer soo kalt (at least im Herbst/Winter  )


----------



## DerStrolch (11. August 2006)

Na dann würd ich vorschlagen Wuudi macht mal eine Canyon Forum Treffen ;-) und zeigt uns seine lieblings touren ..... *hehe*- da er sie uns ja auch immer so toll präsentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (11. August 2006)

Wuudi for President


----------



## tom23" (11. August 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @tom23
> hab´mich nur gewundert, da ich wirklich oft an der Isar bike (überwiegend Trails) und noch nieeeee jemand mit Protection gesehen habe!
> Ich geb zu -es gibt schon die eine oder andere Passage, wo ich lieber absteige....aber deswegen die unbequemen Dinger die ganze Zeit anzulassen wäre mir zu blöd.
> Ich hab meine Dainese-Protektoren bei längeren Touren(in den Bergen) im Rucksack und zieh sie erst oben an, wenn ich weiß, daß es gefährlich wird für mich
> ...



an dem Tag die Dinger neu gekauft, war eine Probierrunde.
Für lange Strecken definitiv zu unbequem,  leider auch sehr problematisch an den Knien.
Hinten am Klettergarten ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, aber eigentlich ratsam, Schützer anzuhaben, wenn man ein bisschen Gas geben wollte.

Grüßle,

Tom


----------



## r32flo (11. August 2006)

Bikepark am Brauneck in Lengries


----------



## Flok (11. August 2006)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann würd ich vorschlagen Wuudi macht mal eine Canyon Forum Treffen ;-) und zeigt uns seine lieblings touren ..... *hehe*- da er sie uns ja auch immer so toll präsentiert



ja canyon forumstreffen wäre gut. Wir treffen uns alle Sommer 2007 bei Wuudi


----------



## pjfa (11. August 2006)




----------



## xysiu33 (11. August 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (11. August 2006)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde,

bin in letzter Zeit ein seltener Gast hier, ich bike aber immer noch  
vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich fast nie eine Kamera dabei habe.....das muss geändert werden






[/url][/IMG]
(Photo: sportfotograf.de)


----------



## aNo0Bis (11. August 2006)

Ja ja, Wuudi ist zu beneiden, bevor sich meine Freundin auf ein Fahrrad setzt, schaff ich es mit einem Fahrrad aus dem Baumarkt ein Drop aus sechs Metern höhe zu machen, und mit dem hinteren Rad auf eine Dose Cola zu landen, und drauf stehen zu bleiben!


----------



## Wuudi (11. August 2006)

Der war jetzt aber fies ... 

Btw.. der Witz an der Sache ist, ich bike weil Mirja mich dazu gebracht hat. Ich war - als Programmierer ganz logisch - ein richtiger Couch-Potato und ziemlich unsportlich. Sie wollte oft wandern gehn, ich hatte für's Wandern gar nix über . Irgendwann haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass ich, wenn schon Sport, am ehesten vielleicht Biken würde. 'N bisserl Rad fahren tut ja jeder , ich damals eben mit meinem Speci Hardrock aus '92 . Nunja Mirja brauchte ein neues Rad und 2003 waren wir dann das erste mal beim Bike-Festival. Die Fullys haben mir sehr gefallen . Mirja hat sich dann das Canyon Hardtail bestellt und ich im Eifer des Gefechts hab mir dann auch ein Bike gekauft. Das Poison Arsen. Um ehrlich zu sein, wir sind ganze 4 oder 5 kleine Touren <1.000hm gefahren im Jahr 2003. 
2004 waren wir dann im Zillertal beheimatet und sind - Wetter und Shopping-Interessehalber - kaum zum biken gekommen. Die paar mal die wir gefahren sind, sind wir bekannte Strecken aus Büchern nachgefahren. Allesamt auf Waldautobahnen. Das gab mir nicht wirklich den Kick. Summa sumarum warens 2004 vielleicht 5-6 Touren. Ich war einfach die meiste Zeit mit dem Umbau unserer Wohnung hier in Meran und dem shoppen nach Einrichtung beschäftigt. Tjo im Januar 2005 hat Mirja dann das Traumtouren Transalp Buch in der Bibliothek ausgeliehen und mir - witzhalber - die Transalp Easy vorgeschlagen. Irgendwie hat mich das gereizt, mal etwas größeres zu leisten. Also haben wir im April 2005 - nach unserer Rückkehr nach Meran - mit dem Training angefangen. Erst leichte Strecken, dann immer mehr und irgendwann hat's KLICK gemacht...... und die Sucht ward geboren ...

...und mit dem neuen Bike heuer wurde die Sucht noch viel größer und größer und größer, aber das habt ihr eh schon mitbekommen .


----------



## pepper.at (12. August 2006)

super..genau so ist es auch bei mir gewesen,
wohne seit 4 jahren in tirol und auch erst durch meine (jetzt EX-) Freundin zum Biken gekommen. Dafür jetzt um so mehr.


----------



## loxa789 (12. August 2006)

hey!
Meine Freundin fährt auch keine 100 Km im jahr. die meiste zeit sitze ich alleine auf dem rad ist zwar oft langweilig hat aber den vorteil ich muss keine rücksicht nehmen.(fahre wann und wo ich will,so schnell ich will) wohne mitten in den alpen und hab sehr gute trails vor der haustüre muss nirgends mit dem auto hinfahren um gut zu biken. nach 3 bis 4h bin ich meistens schon wieder zuhause.
Loxa789


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2006)

War heute wieder ne Runde drehen
hier ein kläglicher Versuch 39% nassen, groben, losen Schotter hochzufahren



hier ein "Gruppen"foto am "Gipfel" (auf 880m)



und hier das Bike alleine


----------



## loxa789 (13. August 2006)

hey crazy-raser!
du hättest das mädel im 2ten bild etwas besser mit der kammera treffen sollen ansonsten sind deine bilder super!


----------



## unchained (13. August 2006)

Hab ich auch grad drangedacht   Aber sonst sehr nette Bilder, vorallem das erste  Äktschenbild   !


----------



## KampfkazzZ (13. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 'N bisserl Rad fahren tut ja jeder , ich damals eben mit meinem Speci Hardrock aus '92 .



War das vielleicht so eins wie das hier? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/280934/cat/500/ppuser/69216
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/280932/cat/500/ppuser/69216

Meins stammt ebenfalls aus dem Jahre 92. Irre, wie lang das schon her ist, fast 15 Jahre! Jedenfalls hab ich das Ding nun als treuen und zuverlässigen Stadtesel hergerichtet. Die Schutzbleche sind sogar original... Das Fahrrad hat vor geschätzt acht Jahren die letzte Bergfahrt erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht.

Ausgetauscht wurden bisher nur das Hinterrad (geklaut), die Griffe (aber schon zum zweiten Mal, meine ich), die Pedale und das Schaltwerk. Ja, richtig: von Bremsbelägen war nicht die Rede - die sind original!  Diese Saison werden sie aber nicht mehr schaffen...

KampfkazzZ


----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

Hmm fast, ist ein HardRock Sport mit Suntour XCM Schaltung und in Dunkelviolett .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (14. August 2006)

war sa+so in duisburg in einem relaxten entspannten 8er team unterwegs, es waren viele canyons am start, mal gespannt ob auch einige den weg in die gallery finden werden ..


----------



## thto (16. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> war sa+so in duisburg in einem relaxten entspannten 8er team unterwegs, es waren viele canyons am start, mal gespannt ob auch einige den weg in die gallery finden werden ..



links ich mit Grand Canyon Comp 2005 gepimpt mit Fox F80 RLT


----------



## KampfkazzZ (16. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> war sa+so in duisburg in einem relaxten entspannten 8er team unterwegs



relaxt, aber mit Startnummern?


----------



## thto (16. August 2006)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:
			
		

> relaxt, aber mit Startnummern?


ja klaro ein wenig motivation muss ja sein, es war ein wirklich sehr schönes erlebnis, in der nacht mit leuchte durch das alte stahlwerk und erst morgens als so um 6 uhr die sonne aufging und eine wunderbare stimmung schuf.... wahnsinn....    absolut empfehlenswert !!! 
depremierend nur die leistungsunterschiede wahnsinn wie manche dort abgehen .....


----------



## Wuudi (16. August 2006)

Da ich - im Unterschied zu all meinen Landsleuten - diese Woche auch fleißig arbeite ist nix mit großen Blog-Postings. Dafür gibt's aber ein Beweissbild, dass ich nicht mehr mit dem Kaffeeröster-Helm unterwegs bin :







...und das schöne Meran gibt's auch noch dazu ...


----------



## pjfa (16. August 2006)

More @ http://btt-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/08/sol-calor-frio-chuva-e-veados.html


----------



## xysiu33 (16. August 2006)

Shit, Wuudi: Helm ist OK - aber wenn du uns hier Bike-Hungrigen mit solchen Location-Pics versorgst, werden wir bei nächstem Besuch in Meran dir deine Kamera zerstören    Geile Aussicht.

So. Helm hast du ja schon da. Jetzt brauchst du ja noch vernünftige Bikeschuhe. Wie ich sehe fährst du mit den "weichen" Shimano. Habe bis zu letzter Saison die gleichen gehabt. Eigentlich war ich damit auch zufrieden. Als ich allerdings ein Paar mit Vibram-Sohle ausprobiert habe, sind die Shimanos sofort aussortiert worden. Diverse Spezialized-BG Schuhe passten mir nicht. Andere wie z. B. North Wave haben mir gar nicht gefallen. Letztendlich entschied ich mich für die Lake MX 165. Passen prima, kann man super schnüren ( auch Klettverschlüsse sind dabei ), super Verarbeitung, super Sohle. Einziger Nachteil: das Gewicht. War mir aber egal.

Viel Spaß am Biken in Meran.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Wuudi (16. August 2006)

Schuhe sind nächstes Jahr dran, wenn sie total verschlissen sind. Solange die aber halten wird nicht gewechselt. Bin ja kein Geld********r .


----------



## xysiu33 (16. August 2006)

Ist ja auch gut so - kein normaler Mensch kann in kürzerster Zeit die gesamte Bike-Ausrüstung kaufen.

Mal eine Frage zu Reifen: du hast ha verschiedene ausprobiert - welche sind dir ans Herz gewachsen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. August 2006)

Hab ich aber doch , bzw. vieles heuer erneuert, ausser eben die Schuhe.

Hmm, also so viel hab ich nicht ausprobiert. Mein altes Bike hatte Jimmy 2.1 und später hinten Big Jim 2.25. Beim ES7 hab ich den übrigen Big Jim 2.25 vorne anfangs drauf montiert. Der NN 2.4 vorne greift jetzt doch eindeutig besser als der BigJim und ist sogar leichter und rollt besser.

Hinten der Albert 2.25 greift auch viel besser als der BigJim vom alten Bike. Ich hab gerade den 2. neuen/frischen aufgezogen. Greift super aber lärmt brutal auf Asphalt .


----------



## thto (16. August 2006)

hi,
wir waren mal wieder bei canyon für einen kumpel von mir bike probefahren....
anbei ein torque pic sorry für die qualität ....


----------



## unchained (16. August 2006)

Bobbys Kiste höchst persönlich....


----------



## cos75 (16. August 2006)

Warum steht da Bobby's Torque rum wie im Museum ?


----------



## Trailsucker (17. August 2006)

weils geil aussieht.

@wuudi und auch alle anderen die was dazu beitragen können: meine reifen sehen schon ziemlich fertig aus. hab nun mit einem bekannten über das thema geredet. der hat nen bikeshop. er meint dass die fat albert- die ich mir eigentlich kaufen wollte- vom grip her super sind, dass die maxxis larsen tt (die vom grip her gleich gut sein sollen) aber um einiges länger halten. hat da wer ahnung??


----------



## Wern (17. August 2006)

Vergleich mal die beiden Profile. Die können meiner Meinung gar nicht den gleichen Grip haben. Sind ganz andere Einsatzgebiete der beiden Reifen. 
Mein Fat Albert hat jetzt 2000km gehalten. Auch Gardaseeeinsatz dabei. Also ich bin zufrieden. Vorne der NN in 2,4 ist auch schon lange drauf und sieht noch fast wie neu aus. Grip ist super. 
wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (19. August 2006)

in wie fern anderer einsatzbereich??

ich werd sie ma ausprobieren. hab ma nen satz bestellt.


----------



## CLang (19. August 2006)

meine alte mühle: 

jetzt mit dt swiss xr 4.1d felgen und 240s naben  
nächste saison gibts vielleicht ne neue gabel...





grüsse


----------



## Deleted 33425 (19. August 2006)

Immer diese Schönwetterfotos, hier mal eins im Sauwetter.
Location Septimer Pass Anfang Juli auf meinem AlpenX und der letzten Tour mit meinen FX 4000.
War echt ein gutes Bike, aber alles hat mal ein Ende.
Das Panorama muss man sich dazu denken


----------



## pjfa (20. August 2006)




----------



## Quellekatalog (20. August 2006)

@ pjfa, which pedal do you have on your bike? Can you make a more detailed picture, please?


----------



## fixerccler (20. August 2006)

Auf das die nächste Seite anbricht und wir uns langsam aber sicher dem 4stelligen Bereich nähern  hier mal eine ganze canyon-family:

Meine zwei:
1) Canyon FX2000 s.e. von 2001, nicht mehr mit Original Judy xc sondern ner 2002er Psylo. (Mittlerweile lebt's nur noch in Teilen weiter )
2) Canyon Nerve ES7 2006

Und das von meiner Frau  :
3) Canyon BigBear 2005


----------



## thory (20. August 2006)

na dann möchte ich noch 2 Action Fotos vom Torque beisteuern:










Beide sind im Bike Park Lenggries enststanden. 

Gruss


----------



## unchained (20. August 2006)

macht spaß


----------



## Rerun (21. August 2006)

@pjfa

your saddle reminds me of


----------



## tom23" (21. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2677184&postcount=1437


dachte ich mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (21. August 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ pjfa, which pedal do you have on your bike? Can you make a more detailed picture, please?



See more @ http://poppi-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/08/crank-brothers-smarty.html

Crank Brothers Smarty 59â¬ 



			
				Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa
> 
> your saddle reminds me of



Melt with the sun


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Action Fotos


Fesch!

(und das in deinem Alter...   )


----------



## thory (21. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> (und das in deinem Alter...   )




gelle - wenn ich das in 20 Jahren noch packen sollte, musst Du hier aber größere Buchstaben verwenden


----------



## Quellekatalog (21. August 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> See more @ http://poppi-ctb.blogspot.com/2006/08/crank-brothers-smarty.html
> Crank Brothers Smarty 59



Thank you.


----------



## Schlori (22. August 2006)

Hallo, 

hier auch ein paar Bilder von meinem GC Elite.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## unchained (22. August 2006)

größere bilder wären besser  aber schönes teil !


----------



## aemkei77 (22. August 2006)

@thory 


PS: bei Fielman gibt es Sportbrillen um 35â¬, zumindest bis ca. 2 Dioptrien problemlos auch bei gekrÃ¼mmte Fassungen. Sitzen besser, mehr Staubschutz und geringere verletzungsgefahr bei StÃ¼rzen


----------



## pjfa (22. August 2006)




----------



## pjfa (23. August 2006)

Another Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-bLEr8CYCg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (24. August 2006)

Na bitte ! Hier meine neuesten Fotos aus Leogang! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12092
Das Torque ist geil! Grüße Richi


----------



## thory (24. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte ! Hier meine neuesten Fotos aus Leogang! [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Gefällt mir! - Super - :daumen:


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte ! Hier meine neuesten Fotos aus Leogang! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12092
> Das Torque ist geil! Grüße Richi


Krawuzi, da kann's einer!


----------



## Wuudi (24. August 2006)

Yep, R E S P E C T 


ich war ja auch Leogang und nur am ES lag's nicht, dass ich "andere" Fotos gemacht hab


----------



## Augus1328 (24. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte ! Hier meine neuesten Fotos aus Leogang! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12092
> Das Torque ist geil! Grüße Richi



endlich mal geile Fotos hier  Hut ab, schaut guad aus....

Und was beweisen uns die Fotos? Das Torque ist voll bikepark tauglich!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## pjfa (25. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_geeko (25. August 2006)

Sorry, aber ist das auf dem Bild da über mir ein Mann oder Frau auf dem Bike?


----------



## pjfa (25. August 2006)

the_geeko schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ist das auf dem Bild da über mir ein Mann oder Frau auf dem Bike?



Ein Mann


----------



## tom23" (25. August 2006)

the_geeko schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ist das auf dem Bild da über mir ein Mann oder Frau auf dem Bike?




Du hast's nicht so mit weiblicher Anatomie, oder?

@Pifa
Keep your long hair, dude!


----------



## Boombe (25. August 2006)

ich denke, er hat auf grund des gesichts nachgefragt- auf dem foto sieht das wirklich sehr feminin aus, bzw die züge sehr weich


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. August 2006)

Ja, ein Feminines Gesicht auf ein Männerkörper macht aber immer noch keine Frau, zumindest bei mir nicht!


----------



## GlanDas (25. August 2006)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> meine alte mühle:
> 
> jetzt mit dt swiss xr 4.1d felgen und 240s naben
> nächste saison gibts vielleicht ne neue gabel...
> ...



Ist der Hinterbau vom Grand Canyon Comp immer so hässlich  

Sonst, sehr nett gepimpt (so nen Tune Vorbau sieht man nicht oft)


----------



## unchained (25. August 2006)

und jetzt noch sl scheiben dran ....


----------



## Condor (26. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> wir waren mal wieder bei canyon für einen kumpel von mir bike probefahren....
> anbei ein torque pic sorry für die qualität ....


Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik oder ist der Lenkwinkel wirklich so extrem steil?

Gruss
Condor


----------



## aemkei77 (26. August 2006)

der Boden ist schief!


----------



## Condor (26. August 2006)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber selbst mit den schiefen Boden wirkt das steil. Wenn man den Boden wieder "richtig" dreht, wirds ja noch steiler.... naja, egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (26. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Hinterbau vom Grand Canyon Comp immer so hässlich
> 
> Sonst, sehr nett gepimpt (so nen Tune Vorbau sieht man nicht oft)



tja, der hinterbau war bis zu diesem jahr bei allen grandcanyon modellen so.
und so übel find ich ihn nicht, eigentlich sogar ganz gut... 




			
				unchained schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt noch sl scheiben dran ....



daran hab ich auch schon mehrfach dacht...


----------



## unchained (26. August 2006)

spart gewicht, ist genauso gut und sieht schicker aus.... aber solange die normalen scheiben ja noch nicht runtergefahren sind ist es ja nicht nötig die scheiben zu wechseln...


----------



## Hennin (26. August 2006)

Hi,

hab jetzt nach einer Woche Wartezeit mein Torque 1 ,

bin einfach begeistert. Fotos vom Torque in Action gibts bald!!

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC001883.JPG

Gruß Tobi


----------



## unchained (26. August 2006)

nice


----------



## CLang (26. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> spart gewicht, ist genauso gut und sieht schicker aus.... aber solange die normalen scheiben ja noch nicht runtergefahren sind ist es ja nicht nötig die scheiben zu wechseln...



welche scheiben meinst du genau? ich dachte an marta sl... aber da muss man sicher mehr als nur scheiben tauschen, oder?


----------



## Richi2000 (26. August 2006)

@hennin
Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Die silbergraue Lackierung ist auch schön! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## unchained (26. August 2006)

ja genau ich dachte an marta sl scheiben.....

Ist das ne Julie bremsanlage oder Louise? 

Seh das von da aus nich  Oder ist das schon ne Marta? 


An ne Louise und an die Marta kannst du sl scheiben packen. Bei der Julie bin ich mir nich sicher wies mit dem Bremsring aussieht.


----------



## CLang (26. August 2006)

ist eine louise 2005, und da passen "normale" marta sl scheiben rein? ohne sonstige änderungen?


----------



## unchained (27. August 2006)

Kennst du den Part in der Mountainbike Zeitschrift, wo immer Fahrtechnik tipps gegeben werden? 
Dort fährt der Typ ein gelbes Freeride Fully und ich glaube stark, dass er da keine Julie dran hat.

Vorne hat er ne SL scheibe und hinten noch ne stinknormale Magura Scheibe.....

Also denke ich, dass du die SL scheibe dran machen kannst...... Frag doch mal im Bremsenforum nach oder bei magura.de.... Dann hast du gewissheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (28. August 2006)




----------



## deimudder (29. August 2006)

So mal 2 recht aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hobel. Änderung seit dem: Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk gekürzt und  die Gabel nach der Anleitung im Forum getuned.  Würd mich mal über ein paar Bewertungen freuen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2006)

Die beiden Fotos sind ja quasi ident...  

Wie taugt dir die Gabel jetzt nach dem Tuning?


----------



## deimudder (29. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Fotos sind ja quasi ident...
> 
> schon, nur bisserl anderer Winkel...
> 
> Wie taugt dir die Gabel jetzt nach dem Tuning?



Gabel ist jetzt schön soft. D.h. Bordsteinkante oder ähnliches merkst du fast nichtmehr, da die AGbel das direkt wegsaugt... 

aber kaum merkliches "mehr" wippen, da SPV-Effekt reduziert. Einzig das RTWD bekomm ich einfach nicht wieder hin. Egal, braucht eh keine Socke...


----------



## pjfa (30. August 2006)




----------



## SoundVibration (30. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich denke das es endlich mal zeit wird für ne canyon galerie
> also immer schön posten
> LG beach



Ich schaffe es leider nicht, ein Bild höherer Auflösung > 60 kB 
hoch zu laden. Wie macht Ihr das? 

Hier in meiner Galerie sieht man das Bike etwas größer.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/282268/cat/13420

Yellowstone 2002, etwas gepimpt mit neuer Marzocchi MX Bomber 120 ETA (keine Bedenken, harmoniert suuuper), Schwalbe Albert 2,25", XT-Kurbel, Kette, Kassette, Umwerfer.

Wünsche alle so großen Spaß beim Rad fahren wie ich ihn hab'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. August 2006)

sieht doch sehr nett aus


----------



## braintrust (31. August 2006)

jau sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Didi123 (31. August 2006)

SoundVibration schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaffe es leider nicht, ein Bild höherer Auflösung > 60 kB
> hoch zu laden. Wie macht Ihr das?


Du nimmst einfach den "Forum Code" des Fotos (findest Du in deiner Galerie, UNTER dem Foto), und kopierst ihn direkt in dein Posting, etwa so...:





Didi

Edit: Wie ist Marzocchi vom Ansprechverhalten her...?


----------



## aemkei77 (31. August 2006)

> Einzig das RTWD bekomm ich einfach nicht wieder hin.



Einfach RTA Kappe aufschrauben, und Hebel um eine Position nach vorne verstzt montieren - evtl wiederholen


----------



## SoundVibration (31. August 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wie ist Marzocchi vom Ansprechverhalten her...?



Schnellantwort: 
Sehr sanftes, lineares Ansprechverhalten bei ca. 20% SAG

Etwas ausführlicher:
Die Marzocchi ist ein echtes Sahnestück. 
Aus Erfahrung mit drei Marzocchi-Gabeln 
(alle im Neuzustand eingebaut) 
1. MX Comp Air 105, 
2. MX Comp ETA 85 und 
3. MX Comp ETA 120 
an diesem Rad kann ich Folgendes beitragen:

----- Einschränkungen:
Marzocchis, speziell die MX Comp Modelle sind nicht "unbedingt" 
etwas für 08/15-XC-Biker, weil 
1. Ölvolumen ab Werk oft zu groß ist und dann Federweg fehlt
2. Aufwand beim (internen) Verstellen der Zugstufe vergleichsweise hoch ist
3. Gewicht der Bomber höher ist als bei Duke, Reba, Black oder ähnlichen.
4. Stick-Slip-Verhalten nagelneuer Gabeldichtungen etwas haklig sein kann.

----- Positives:
Marzocchis, speziell die MX Comp ETA oder MX Pro ETA sind supertoll, weil
1. Dämpfungsverhalten individuell mit Ölviskosität angepasst werden kann
2. Federhärte an Fahrergewicht anpassbar ist (ETA hat Stahlfeder + Air)
3. Herunterstellen der Gabel zuverlässig in 1 Sek. (Hebel linker Holm) mgl. ist
4. Federkennlinie (linear oder progressiv) mit der Ölmenge einstellbar ist
5. MX sind robust, steif, temperaturstabil (offenes Ölbad) + preisw. Wartung.

Obwohl Lutz Scheffer den Rahmen wohl für 80-100 mm ausgelegt hat, 
harmoniert die (weich eingestellte) 120er Bomber hervorragend (bei meiner 
Fahrweise, d.h. KEIN Racer, sondern Spaßfahrer auf technischen Wald-Trails).


Mit 2 bar Alberts (2,25") bewegt sich das Hardtail auch über Wurzeln, 
Steinbrocken, Treppen sehr souverän. Straßen- und extreme Uphillfahrten 
sind in 1 Sek. wie mit einem Race-Bike zu fahren (ETA, verhärtet die 
Federlinie, Mittelding zwischen Level Adjust und Lockout). 

Wer ein mal die Bomber individuell eingestellt hat (man benötigt einen Pkw-
Zündkerzenschlüssel), fährt jahrelang ohne Arbeit. Das bisschen Stick-Slip-
Rucken bekommt man mit Fetten (Judy Butter oder triviales Fett) oder Ölen 
(dickeres Nähmaschinenöl, Angelrollenöl) hinter den Dichtungen (ich hebe die 
mit einem Zahnstocher oder Kabelbinderende vom Standrohr ab) auf 
babyzartes Ansprechverhalten.

Bomber mit ETA würde ich unbedingt vorziehen, der Mehrpreis lohnt. ETA ist 
definitiv besser als alle 2006er Wettbewerbslösungen inkl. Fox (!) (dauert zu 
lange, funktioniert auch an neuen Gabeln nicht immer wie angegeben (Erfahrung).

Die MX Pro ETA würde ich denen empfehlen, die denken, es sei lohnend, 
die Zugstufe dauernd zu verändern (ich denke nicht so, ich will mich auf 
mein Bike und die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit einspielen und wissen, was kommt,
z.B. für Bunny Hops).

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Grenzen erweitern


----------



## pjfa (31. August 2006)

Canyon 2007 models @ http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/


----------



## braintrust (31. August 2006)

verdammt sind die geil! 
aber die bikes entsprechen immer der höhsten form oder?
also ESX und ES sind jeweils die 9er variante oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## unchained (31. August 2006)

sehr giel... bis auf den schriftzug .....


----------



## MIBO (31. August 2006)

so schwarz gefällt mir das ES besser als das olivgrüne


----------



## unchained (31. August 2006)

jep mir auch  aber die ausstattung is ja fast identisch geblieben.... bin ich beruhigt muss ich mir noch kein neues kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (1. September 2006)

noch mal ein Äkschen Foto so als kleine Abwechslung zu den statischen Messefotos:


----------



## Mutton (1. September 2006)

Fein, fein. Sehr gut gelungen...


----------



## pjfa (2. September 2006)




----------



## Hupert (2. September 2006)

Bin auch gerade wieder rein. JA! ...der neue Schriftzug sieht ******* aus, aber glücklicherweise ist mir zu 100% versichert worden daß sich da nie und nimmer bis in alle Ewigkeit und zum jüngsten Tag was dran ändern wird. Gott sei Dank hab ich meins dieses Jahr bestellt.  Bilder hab ich natürlich auch gemacht(...das Carbonhardtail ist zwar schick aber nix besonderes) nur ist der Akku tot und so stelle ich sie mal morgen ein....

PS: Ist ja unnötig... wie ich gerade gesehen hab, gibt´s da ja schon nen Extra Thread


----------



## User129 (2. September 2006)

MIBO schrieb:
			
		

>



was sind denn das für Laufräder? 

sehen auch sehr schick aus

wohl von DT Swiss wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## mikkes (2. September 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind denn das für Laufräder?
> 
> sehen auch sehr schick aus
> 
> wohl von DT Swiss wenn ich mich nicht täusche.




Wenn du dir an den LR die weiss unterlegte Schrift anschaust dann siehst du das es DT Swiss sind.


----------



## pjfa (3. September 2006)

6 months with XC7





more @ http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/xc7-em-casa.html


----------



## kutschbiker (3. September 2006)

Hallo,wo hast Du den Ständer für dein Canyon her?mfg


----------



## kutschbiker (3. September 2006)

Hi Canyon-Fans!
Habe gestern die Bilder von den neuen Modellen gesehen und bin ehrlich auch froh, mein Bike dieses Jahr schon gekauft zu haben. Geil sind die neuen Modelle schon aber der Schriftzug ist nicht mein Ding.
Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Die Leute die eine Sram XO Schaltung(Trigger)dran haben und die eigentlich schon gute Avid Juicy in eine Formula Oro Puro austauschen wollen-nur ein Tip!
Ich habe nun von Formula eine XO-Klemme (Preis beide 40)dran, womit man eine optimale Einstellung von Bremse/Trigger vornehmen kann. Der Effekt ist echt super!!
Übrigens die Felgenaufkleber sind nun endlich auch ab!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. September 2006)

einfach nur geil die Bremsgriff / Trigger - Kombo


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. September 2006)

Was sind das für Bremsen am ES?

Ansonsten bin ich froh, dies jahr gekauft zu haben. bei mir sind solche "kleinigkeiten", wie hässliche Logos schon KO Kriterium. ARMY-Stile hatte ich vor 5 Jahren -das brauch ich nicht täglich anzugucken.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. September 2006)

Liebe Leute, es geht ums FAHREN!

Von mir aus Kackbraun mit Kotzspritzern. Wen juckts, wenns geil fährt?

Ich finde die Modellpolitik von Canyon für 2007 sehr gelungen.

Zu den Bremsen: Forula Oro, steht doch drauf und steht auch im im Text. Lesen hilft. 

---
Ab Morgen mach ich mal die Gegend bei Wuudi  für zwei Wochen unsicher. Hoffe der meldet sich noch auf meine eMails damit man auch Kontakt hinkriegt.


----------



## unchained (3. September 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute, es geht ums FAHREN!
> 
> Von mir aus Kackbraun mit Kotzspritzern. Wen juckts, wenns geil fährt?
> 
> ...




du solltest mal richtig Lesen lernen... er meinte die BRemsen vom neuen ES, wie er ja auch geschrieben hat. Nicht die Bremsen vom deutlich erkennbaren XC ( silberne fox ) danach... das sind natürlich puros am XC vom Herrn Kutschbiker...

---> Die Bremsen am neuen ES sind Juicy 7


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2006)

kutschbiker schrieb:
			
		

> die eigentlich schon gute Avid Juicy in eine Formula Oro Puro austauschen wollen


Hmm, warum sollte man das tun wollen?  

Echt schönes Cockpit übrigens!



@alpha: Schriftzug ist ein KO-Kriterium? Du kaufst deine Computer wohl auch nach der Farbe, oder?


----------



## kutschbiker (3. September 2006)

Lieber Prof.
Teile deine Meinung nicht ganz. Klar ist das Fahren am wichtigsten,aber das Auge kauft mit. Wenn mir was optisch schon nicht gefällt dann interessieren mich auch nicht Details! Ist meine Meinung, und auch vieler anderer Canyonfans!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. September 2006)

Scheinbar sind die Zeiten vorbei, wo es auf Fakten und Leistung ankommt und die Hersteller können sich auch im MTB Bereich, wie schon seit Jahren im RR Bereich, nur noch durch Design absetzen.

Naja, weiter zum Thema: Lasst Bilder sprechen. Ich bin ja schon ruhig.


----------



## unchained (3. September 2006)

richtig


----------



## kutschbiker (3. September 2006)

Danke,ja das Cockpit ist aufgeräumt und man hat Alles im Griff.
Sollte keine Kritik an der Bremse(Avid seven) sein,hatte bei mir tatellos funktioniert.Habe die neue Formula beim Preisausschreiben in der "Bike" gewonnen und bin echt über die Bremsleistung überrascht. Klar gewinnt nicht Jeder so ein Teil....-war ja nur eine Anregung für Leute die noch mehr Bremspower wollen und wo es dann mit den XO Trigger funktionieren soll. Umsonst baut Formula ja schliesslich nicht so eine Klemme. 
Ach übrigens, Avid hat seit neustem auch so eine Klemme im Angebot und Ihr werd Alle überrascht sein über die Fuktionalität!!mfg


----------



## cos75 (3. September 2006)

Augus1328 sein Big Mountain und mein 'kleines' ESX.


----------



## Augus1328 (3. September 2006)

im Fahreinsatz ist Dein "kleines" ES-X aber ganz groß...  

Big Mountain SL im Einsatz am Wochenende.

Bikepark Oberammergau:




Heute bei einer Trailtour:




Salve Oli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. September 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @alpha: Schriftzug ist ein KO-Kriterium? Du kaufst deine Computer wohl auch nach der Farbe, oder?



Sagt wer? Wie kaufst du denn deine Auto? Würd dir Rosa mit "Lada" aufkleber an Auto gefallen? Ne. sicher nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2006)

@augus & cos: ihr habt ja sicher mal das jeweils andere Bike getestet --- wie sind eure Eindrücke bezügl. der Unterschiede? (Sitzposition, Federgabel, Hinterbau)

@Alpha: ein passender Vergleich wäre ein dunkler Audi mit einem rosa Aufkleber --> hätte ich kein Problem damit...


----------



## n70tester (3. September 2006)

hihi Staabi und Co werden natürlich jetzt sich schon fragen ob Sie dass sich nicht nochmal den den Schriftzügen überlegen sollen


----------



## Augus1328 (3. September 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @augus & cos: ihr habt ja sicher mal das jeweils andere Bike getestet --- wie sind eure Eindrücke bezügl. der Unterschiede? (Sitzposition, Federgabel, Hinterbau)



wir haben die Bikes nicht getauscht, wird wenig bringen. Größe L zu S, aber beim nächsten Mal evtl. mal antesten.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ultraschwer (3. September 2006)

@august

wasn mit deiner Stütze passiert?

ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (3. September 2006)

Da kennt sich einer aus ;-)

Gestern ist im Bikepark die vordere Klemme der FSA Sattelstütze gebrochen.
Keine Ahnung warum, evtl. Materialfehler. Geht diese Woche an Canyon wegen Garantie.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (4. September 2006)

Was der Thory mit dem Epic kann, kann ich mit meinem ES7 auch


----------



## thory (4. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Thory mit dem Epic kann, kann ich mit meinem ES7 auch



musst aber zugeben, daß sich das Specialized Rot da einfach besser macht...   

Wie war die Tour und wie hat Euch die Route über den Steig am Wasserfall und das nachfolgende Tal bis zum Tuxer gefallen?

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> musst aber zugeben, daß sich das Specialized Rot da einfach besser macht...
> 
> Wie war die Tour und wie hat Euch die Route über den Steig am Wasserfall und das nachfolgende Tal bis zum Tuxer gefallen?
> 
> Gruss



Ach wo, das fügt sich so schön ins Landschaftsbild ein 

Sagen wir die Route war heftig, anstrengend, sicher nicht "schneller" als die normale, aber definitiv schön ! Haben auch zig Murmeltiere gesehen.

Ich hab auch einige Fotos von der "Umfahrung" gemacht und werde bei gelegenheit nen eigenen Thread dazu im Reiseforum schreiben.


----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

2 Canyons auf der "Treppe":


----------



## Friuli-Jay (5. September 2006)

na hier tut sich ja wieder was in der Gallerie!! Gestern bei Belluno/Veneto.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Canyons auf der "Treppe":


Nicht schieben, fahren! 


Schönes Foto, schöne Gegend!


----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

Dir ist schon klar, dass solche Situation auf dem Foto immer viel leichter und weniger dramatisch aussehen, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind ? 

Außerdem ist des da hinten ein Hardtail Fahrer


----------



## unchained (5. September 2006)

Sattel runter und durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

Einen hab ich noch:


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2006)

@Wuudi, haben sich eure Schuhe dort bewährt, bzw. welche Modelle hattet ihr?


----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

Ganz normale Treter.

Ich hab alte SH-MT20 ähnliche, Mirja die SH-MT50 und Armin hat seine neuen Sidi's Zuhause gelassen und seine alten 661 Sneaker-Clip-Schuhe mitgenommen


----------



## schappi (5. September 2006)

Hallo 
ich habe mir letztes Jahr diese Shimanos gekauft und bin sehr davon angetan.
Das ist was für eure Touren.
Zusätzlich sind die mit Goretex und richtig wasserdicht. Schon in so manchem Regen ausprobiert
Solltet Ihr mal ausprobieren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (5. September 2006)

Apropo Regen, da hatten wir auch eine tolle Erfahrung gemacht. Socken nass, Pfütze im Schuh.

Nur, was nutzt mir ein Schuh mit Gore-Text, wenn das Wasser von der Regenhose direkt auf den Sock rinnt und der Sock sich vollsaugt ?


----------



## Didi123 (5. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon klar, dass solche Situation auf dem Foto immer viel leichter und weniger dramatisch aussehen, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind ?
> ...


 Sieht auf dem Foto schon ziemlich wild aus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar (5. September 2006)

Hey, alle Jahre wieder... War auch schon da  





War letztes Jahr mit meinem damaligen XC4 da oben - echt schöne Tour, in 14 Tagen gehts in den Nordern von Malle...





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2391328#post2391328


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (5. September 2006)

Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, alle Jahre wieder... War auch schon da
> 
> War letztes Jahr mit meinem damaligen XC4 da oben - echt schöne Tour, in 14 Tagen gehts in den Nordern von Malle...
> 
> ...




ohh ein dejavue, Stimmt alle Jahre wieder ....  
Der Schleierfall am Anfang vom Weitental, schöne Ecke das Tuxerland.

Deshalb waren wir dieses Jahr auch wieder für drei Tage im Tuxer Ländle  und mußten unseren neuen Canyon's diese schöne Landschaft zeigen. 





@Gunnar viel Spaß im Urlaub

MMN


----------



## Skymaster (6. September 2006)

Ich möchte meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben....
Meiner Meinung nach sieht der neue Schriftzug genial aus!  

Und ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, an dem ich mir das neue ES9 bestellen werde...


----------



## Wuudi (6. September 2006)

Das Geiseljoch hab i auch


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2006)

Da wird ja schon wieder geschoben....


----------



## Wuudi (6. September 2006)

Ich wußte dass sowas kommen wird 


Hier geh's aber aufwärts, also isch schieben halb so schlimm


----------



## Andy23NRW (6. September 2006)

Schade, dass sie das YS so verschandelt haben:kotz:


----------



## Wuudi (6. September 2006)

Was ist daran so schlim ? Mir gefällts besser als 2006 und wenn der Preis gleich bleibt, jetzt aber XT und Reba auf dem Yellowstone oben sind, dann finde ich das als aufgewertet ...nicht verschandelt ...


----------



## unchained (6. September 2006)

ganz genau ! jetzt sind die komponenten viel racelastiger... und vorallem hat es jetzt ne vernünftige Bremse ! 

ich finds sehr gelungen... naja der schriftzug ist nich so meine Sache aber.... GEschmackssache


----------



## Andy23NRW (6. September 2006)

Den Schriftzug finde ich gelungen. Ich meinte eher die einfarbige Lackierung. Die gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Die Komponenten sind natürlich wieder erste Sahne. Nur die Lackirung empfinde ich als abgespeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (7. September 2006)

Sieht mir ein bisschen nach Cannondale aus. Aber da in den dargestellten Bilder noch viel mit Photoshop bearbeitet wurde wüde ich die Farben noch nicht als engültige ansehen. Erstmal das Katalog abwarten. Und dann die Bilder der Bikes aus dem Shop.


----------



## Gunnar (7. September 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> ohh ein dejavue, Stimmt alle Jahre wieder ....
> Der Schleierfall am Anfang vom Weitental, schöne Ecke das Tuxerland.
> 
> Deshalb waren wir dieses Jahr auch wieder für drei Tage im Tuxer Ländle  und mußten unseren neuen Canyon's diese schöne Landschaft zeigen.
> ...




Yepp, musste damals natürlich auch ein Beweisfoto machen. Sind von Lanersbach nonstop (1.045Hm!) hoch. Der Hammer war, dass von der anderen Seite ein (wahrscheinlich) Einheimnischer ohne Gepäck und Helm hochkam, nett grüßte und ohne anzuhalten wieder runter fuhr. Der hat sich wohl nur warmgefahren.  



​


----------



## Wuudi (7. September 2006)

Nonstop ? Bis zum Gipfel ? Ohne schieben ?


----------



## Gunnar (7. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nonstop ? Bis zum Gipfel ? Ohne schieben ?



Erwischt - Unterhemdausziehundessenspause gabs...


----------



## Wuudi (7. September 2006)

Und die Treppe bist auch hochgefahren


----------



## E=MC² (7. September 2006)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass sie das YS so verschandelt haben:kotz:



Meine Rede! Das 05er und 06er sieht bedeutend besser aus!


----------



## SoundVibration (7. September 2006)

E=MC² schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Rede! Das 05er und 06er sieht bedeutend besser aus!


www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/mtb2007/yellowstone-series.jpg

Also ich finde es korrekt - back to the roots


----------



## r32flo (8. September 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kennt sich einer aus ;-)
> 
> Gestern ist im Bikepark die vordere Klemme der FSA Sattelstütze gebrochen.
> Keine Ahnung warum, evtl. Materialfehler. Geht diese Woche an Canyon wegen Garantie.
> ...



Das gleiche ist mir im Bikepark Hindelang passiert....! Canyon hat die Klemme
aber auf Garantie ausgetauscht


----------



## DerStrolch (9. September 2006)

Morgensport ;-)

grad vom biken zurückgekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (9. September 2006)

r32flo schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche ist mir im Bikepark Hindelang passiert....! Canyon hat die Klemme
> aber auf Garantie ausgetauscht



Hey, Danke für die Info. Werd Sie am Montag einschicken.

Gruss


----------



## pjfa (10. September 2006)




----------



## deimudder (10. September 2006)

Big Mountain II 2004 " black beauty" heut im Einsatz in Winterberg


----------



## xysiu33 (11. September 2006)

Lecker ! Weiter so


----------



## clou (11. September 2006)

Hier mal einige Fotos von meinem ESX7. Wollte eigentlich vor 2 Wochen nach Graubünden fahren. Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters ging ich dann aber an den Gardasee. War ne ziemlich steinige Angelegenheit wenn ich das so mit den Schweizer Trails vergleiche. Aber dafür hat man ja ein MTB


----------



## unchained (11. September 2006)

sehr delikate Bilder ! weiter so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (11. September 2006)

Coole Strecke!  

Sieht aus wie Altissimoüberquerung von Süden nach Norden. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## cos75 (12. September 2006)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs.


----------



## thory (12. September 2006)

Hi cos75,

schöne Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. September 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> War auch mal wieder unterwegs.


Sehr sehr schön! Trails oberhalb der Baumgrenze sind einfach traumhaft!
Wo war das? Wie lang/weit/hoch seid ihr gefahren?

Den Schaumstoff hast für's bequemere Tragen montiert?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. September 2006)

Wozu ist der Eieraufprallschutz gedacht?


----------



## unchained (12. September 2006)

oh man alpha


----------



## jones (12. September 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ist der Eieraufprallschutz gedacht?



ich glaub du gibst dir selber die antwort  
 - 
alternativ wahrsch. für´s bequemere tragen


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (12. September 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub du gibst dir selber die antwort
> -
> alternativ wahrsch. für´s bequemere tragen




Das hat Alpha auch an seinem PC. Denn vor lauter Posten kommt er eh nicht zu fahren. 

 

P.S. Dank Alpha hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn, denn so sehe ich, dass das Leben einen noch schlimmer treffen kann.


----------



## unchained (12. September 2006)

holla.... jetzt gehts aber wieder los


----------



## braintrust (12. September 2006)

wie sagen die typen bei MTV immer :"habt ihr beef oder was"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (13. September 2006)




----------



## pjfa (13. September 2006)




----------



## DerStrolch (13. September 2006)

Für was quäle ich mich da ca 1,5 Stunden und 800 hm hoch wenn dann der Weg zum Gipfel (ca. 50 hm) versperrt ist? ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2006)

Naja, eh fesch zum trialn, oder?


----------



## DerStrolch (13. September 2006)

Klar ;-)

aber wurde schon ein bissi finster bei der abfahrt ..... also hab i mir die trail passage gespart - kommst aber am wochenende dran *hehe*


----------



## löösns (14. September 2006)

es ist vollbracht:





mein bike ist fertig individualisiert. mehr bilder in meiner gallery.


----------



## Wuudi (14. September 2006)

Ai, ai

That's 2 much porno ...für meinen Geschmack


----------



## schappi (14. September 2006)

Nicht böse sein, es soll ja auch dir gefallen.
Aber für mich sieht es ein bischen nach Eisdiele aus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Richi2000 (14. September 2006)

Na dann gefällt dir vielleicht mein Hobel in schlichter Vollgasoptik besser 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/291710/cat/13270


Trotzdem schöner Aufbau Löösns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (14. September 2006)

na auf jeden fall individuell


----------



## Christian_74 (14. September 2006)

Mmm... eee, passt nicht so ganz mein Geschmak. Zu viele Tüpfelchen und kleine Einzeilteile. Ich glaube, große Teile bringen zum ordentlichen umstylen mehr als viele kleine Parts. So sieht es a bissl verloren, alles.

Das BigHit von Fone ist ein gutes Beispiel, was ich meine.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2006)

Mir gefällts, wenngleich ich für solche Kindereien nicht so viel Geld ausgeben würde...


----------



## braintrust (14. September 2006)

es schickes ding


----------



## thory (14. September 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann gefällt dir vielleicht mein Hobel in schlichter Vollgasoptik besser
> ...



... nur wozu das Tarnzelt - wegen den Förstern in Deiner Heimat? 

die schlägst Du doch eher mit speed...


----------



## löösns (14. September 2006)

@flo: vorbau musste sowieso ein kürzerer hin. pedale mussten sowieso auch welche her und griffe, kettenschutz und umlackierter schnellspanner... zusammen etwa 30 euro... (sattel und sattelstütze hab ich vom cc bike, wo jetzt der knollen slr mitsamt stütze steckt...)

und: es geht um individualität nicht ums eisdiele fahrn... aber ich begreif, dass nicht jeder canyon fahrer individualität braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @flo: vorbau musste sowieso ein kürzerer hin. pedale mussten sowieso auch welche her und griffe, kettenschutz und umlackierter schnellspanner... zusammen etwa 30 euro... (sattel und sattelstütze hab ich vom cc bike, wo jetzt der knollen slr mitsamt stütze steckt...)


OK, hast auch wieder recht...
...ich dachte, du hättest extra für die Optik alles umgebaut...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. September 2006)

warum haste die Syntace stütze nicht gelassen? ist die nicht haltbarer als die WCS?


----------



## unchained (14. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> es ist vollbracht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klasse, jetzt noch hinten ne 203er und vorne und hinten Big Bettys :daumen; dann passt es . 

Hast nen sehr guten Geschmack was kleinigkeiten ( griffe, pedale etc ) angeht. 

Farblich top !, technisch sowieso


----------



## Richi2000 (14. September 2006)

@thory: Ja genau die Förster- da muß man halt im Stealth-Mode herumfahren 
Um den nötigen Speed halten zu können darf dann auch nichts kaputt gehen/Abspringen und deshalb DARF MAN KEINEN Leichtbau am Rad haben 

@löösns:
Der weiße Kettenstrebenschutz ist aber schon sehr "reinigungsintensiv"?!

Viel Vergnügen beim Biken!


----------



## Quellekatalog (14. September 2006)

Sehr fesch, ein weißer Sattel wäre noch geil.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> warum haste die Syntace stütze nicht gelassen? ist die nicht haltbarer als die WCS?


Ui, hab ich ja ganz übersehen...
...vor allem ist die Syntace viel schöner. (u. soweit ich weiß besser einzustellen)

@unchained: richtig, BB ist Pflicht... 
(zumindest am Vorderrad)


----------



## löösns (14. September 2006)

zum big betty: hat der besseren kurvenhalt als der fat albert? hab gemerkt, dass der alber einen sch. kurvenhalt hat! hat mich schon 3 mal aufs maul genommen, weil mir auf kies oder schotter der vorderpneu weggerutscht ist...! die syntace stütze ist nicht absichtlich verschwunden! hatte nur am race hardtail den sattel mit der stütze und da war ich zu faul, den sitz abzuschrauben. weisser sattel wär mir pers. schon etwas zu viel weiss. vor allem ist der immer voll schlamm. ausserdem lässt sich auf dem fizik kaum sitzen. schon gar nicht bergauf. da ist der slr dagegen ein sofa... allgemein sind weisse parts aber gar nicht so schmutzempfindlich. von den griffen geht schlamm beim abspritzen wieder weg und die sind weiss, bei der kettenstrebe mit etwas putzmittel. hab alles schon einige male geputzt und sieht immer wieder wie neu aus. (schutz ist eh nur aus moosgummi und kabelbindern... irgendwann halt mal ersetzen.) 
ah und nochwas zur aussage syntace ist schöner: die ursprüngliche sattelstütze, also die syntace ist dermassen verkratzt, dass sie sicher nicht schöner ist! der rahmen hatte inwendig gräte und bis ich das gemerkt und die rausgeschliffen habe, war die stütze schon zur sau. schade.

und: ja, ich bin ein optik fetischist. allerdings nicht, um damit vor der eisdiele ladies zu beeindrucken. (und auch keine jungs!) höchstens paar andere bike fetischisten in irgendwelchen insider foren wie dem ibc... 

greez dan


----------



## Raoul Duke (14. September 2006)

Wenn du einen Reifen mit ausgezeichnetem Kurvenhalt suchst, würde ich dir mal raten den Minion DH F von Maxxis auszuprobieren. Der fährt wie auf Schienen um die Kurve.


----------



## löösns (15. September 2006)

können das andere bestätigen? in diversen heften steht und auch diverse forums mitglieder behaupten, der fat albert sei DER reifen. super kurvenhalt etc. das einzig positive am fa für mich ist bis jetzt das gewicht und das profil, wenn man aufwärts geradeaus grip sucht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. September 2006)

Naja, Minion DH u. FA zu vergleichen ist (für beide) nicht ganz gerecht, da unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete...

...der tolle Grip des FA stimmt schon, man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass der im Bereich der Tourenreifen angesiedelt ist und auch nicht so selten bei Marathons eingesetzt wird. (d.h. mit NN, RR usw verglichen wird)

Minion DH ist ein hervorragender Reifen für, wie der Name schon sagt, DH, FR usw...
...sehr guter Grip, sehr robust, guter Durchschlagschutz usw, das halt auf Kosten des Gewichts (bei (schmal schneidenden) 2,5" locker 1,2kg...!) und des Rollwiderstands.

Bergab taugt mir der Minion sehr, bergauf und in der Ebene bin ich aber sehr froh, einen BigBetty drauf zu haben.

Ich traue mir nicht recht zu, die drei Reifen bezügl. des Kurvenseitenhalts zu vergleichen, dafür habe ich FA u. Minion nicht ausführlich genug getestet. Alleine schon wegen des Volumens kommt aber für mich ein FA nicht infrage und Minion ist mir einfach zu mühsam.
Schau mal, ob du bei Freunden die Reifen testen kannst, dann kannst du am ehesten entscheiden, ob du voll auf Hardcore (d.h. Minion in 2,5 oder 2,7") gehen willst oder eher einen guten Kompromiss (d.h. BB) suchst.

Zum Wegrutschen des Vorderrads: wo passiert dir das? Auf Erde, Schotter? Vorderradbremse in der Kurve betätigt?
EDIT: hast ja eh geschrieben, auf Schotter. Naja, das hängt halt sehr vom Boden ab -- auf schön rundem Schotter rutscht fast jeder Reifen gern weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (15. September 2006)

Zum Wegrutschen des Vorderrads:

liegts am Reifen oder bringst du einfach zuwenig Druck aufs vorderrad?
Minion ist im DH  um Welten besser als die BB, aber halt sauschwer


----------



## löösns (16. September 2006)

also zum wegrutschen: ich glaub nicht, dass es besser würde, wenn ich mehr gewicht aufs vr geben würde, eher im gegenteil, ich habe das gefühl, je weiter hinten, desto weniger rutscht der vordere pneu. eigrntlich passierts fast überall. auf grobem schotter und auf kies, auf wurzeln etc. ausser halt auf der strasse und in griffiger erde. aber da kommt es ja auch nicht drauf an. hab am anderen bike noch den rr, aber den fahr ich lieber. der hat zwar eine grenze, aber die ist vergleichsweise spät und kündigt sich an. beim fa rutscht das rad plötzlich und schon in kleiner schräglage weg. mit weniger druck zu fahren trau ich mich nicht, weil schon öfters mal üble kanten oder jumps drin sind, will mir keinen plattfuss ziehen. werd mal ausprobieren gehn. (ausserdem: bei den torques 1-3 macht canyon bb's drauf. nur beim ltd fa. wahrscheinlich aus gewichtsgründen... der bb wird besser sein...)


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> also zum wegrutschen: ich glaub nicht, dass es besser würde, wenn ich mehr gewicht aufs vr geben würde, eher im gegenteil, ich habe das gefühl, je weiter hinten, desto weniger rutscht der vordere pneu.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ist auch unlogisch.

Habe festgestellt, dass das Vorderrad in Kurven auf Forststraßen wesentlich mehr Halt hat, wenn ich die Talas auf etwa 90-100mm lasse und nicht auf 130mm ausfahre. 
Mache ich seither deshalb auch so (bei den seltenen Malen, wo ich auf einer Forststr. fahre...  )


----------



## löösns (16. September 2006)

vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn ich mehr gewicht gäbe, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich das vertrauen in den pneu verloren, nachdem ich schon das 3. mal aus einer kurve geflogen bin, weil mir das vorderrad weggerutscht ist. und darauf hab ich realtiv wenig bock. 
ausserdem ist der tipp mit der gabel für mich nicht umsetztbar, ich kauf doch kein bike mit einer 36er talas, damit ich sie zum dh nicht ausfahre... ausserdem lässt es die strecke nicht zu. genau wie das absenken des luftdrucks. dann hab ich nämlich einfach durschläge und flicke statt zu fahren. ich werd mir auf jeden fall einen anderen aufziehen...


----------



## Ryanotb (16. September 2006)

Hello i have some picture for you, my bike is a Canyon Torque 3  

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cyril.lavoissiere

PS : I leave in France near Paris


----------



## unchained (16. September 2006)

so gehört sich das


----------



## GT_Frodo (16. September 2006)

Hi!
@löösns
Fahre auch den Fat Albert und er ist mir noch nie in der Kurve weggerutscht. Vielleicht doch mal an der Fahrtechnik feilen, z.B. ordentlich Druck auf die Kante in der Kurve (also so in der Art in der Linkskurve links ziehen und rechts drücken am Lenker) ? 
Oder bei Euch ist der Schotter anders. Bin ja kein Geologe, aber unser Schiefergestein hier ist wahrscheinlich auch anders als der spätpläzentoale schweizer rundschotter ;-)
Die weißen Anbauteile finde ich am sw bike sehr gelungen! Zum Abrunden fehlt e nur noch ein weißer Steuersatz vorne. Oder als günstige Version ein weißer Neoprensteuersatzüberzieher ;-) 

Bist Du mit den Pedalen zufrieden? Habe auch lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die zu holen. Hakt es mal beim Ausclicken? Schnell rein? Fährst du auch mal kurzfristig ausgeklickt?
CU Lars


----------



## Wuudi (16. September 2006)

Also heut bin ich auch gerutscht wie die Sau.

Vorne NN 2,4 und hinten Albert 2,25.

Des ganze auf nassem/feuchten Wald und Grasboden.

Und in Anbetracht, dass alle andere (caidom) mit Downhillgefährt und Bereifung unterwegs waren bin ich gar nicht so unzufrieden


----------



## Timur (16. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Also heut bin ich auch gerutscht wie die Sau.
> 
> Vorne NN 2,4 und hinten Albert 2,25.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timur (16. September 2006)

Dies ist mir jetzt neu. Vorne breiter als hinten hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Was ist die Ueberlegung dahinter ?
Danke für die Aufklärung.

Gruss Stef


----------



## unchained (16. September 2006)

kommt mir auch spanisch vor ....


----------



## Boombe (16. September 2006)

lol, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das ma sagen werde: bleibt beim "thema" ... galerie


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2006)

Timur schrieb:


> Dies ist mir jetzt neu. Vorne breiter als hinten hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> Was ist die Ueberlegung dahinter ?
> Danke für die Aufklärung.


Ist aber sehr sinnvoll. Überlegung: ist es problematischer, wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht oder das Hinterrad?

Ein rutschendes Hinterrad kann jeder einigermaßen fähige Biker problemlos einfangen, 
ein rutschendes Vorderrad hingegen schafft oft ernste Probleme. Daher (wenn überhaupt ungleich) vorne breiter als hinten.

So, und damit ich hier nicht zu OffTopic unterwegs bin, mein ES in der Abendsonne...


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. September 2006)

seit Samstag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Torque 2


----------



## pjfa (17. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. September 2006)

Mit meinem ES7 fühlte ich mich ziemlich fehl am Platze 






Vor allem die Bereifung war bei den Konkurrenten .... _*anders *_


----------



## unchained (17. September 2006)

son bisken aber nur   wo ist denn das? Welche "Veranstaltung" ?


----------



## pjfa (17. September 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (17. September 2006)

CAI-DOM 2006 ..gucksu hier


----------



## unchained (17. September 2006)

so hier mal ein heftiges Bild ausm Pornicious - Bikes Thread 







Der arme Biker.... 

hat schon Ähnlichkeit mit nem Santa Nomad, dem ollen Buckelwahl


----------



## jensg (17. September 2006)

2 Wochen am Lago di Ledro/Garda. 
Super Wetter gehabt; Super Touren gemacht.
Da konnten die XC5/6 zeigen was sie können.


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. September 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> so hier mal ein heftiges Bild ausm Pornicious - Bikes Thread
> 
> Der arme Biker....
> 
> hat schon Ähnlichkeit mit nem Santa Nomad, dem ollen Buckelwahl



wie hat der das denn hinbekommen ???? LKW?


----------



## Wuudi (17. September 2006)

Photoshop ?


----------



## pjfa (17. September 2006)




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2006)

Hehe, good picture!


@unchained: weißt du Genaueres über die Umstände der Beschädigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (17. September 2006)

Das Bike soll einem User eines Französischen Forums gehören...... mehr weiß ich nicht... sieht aber ziemlich schmerzhaft aus !


----------



## thory (18. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> k... in diversen heften steht und auch diverse forums mitglieder behaupten, der fat albert sei DER reifen. super ....




Das ist immer eine Frage dessen was man fährt, insofern ist diese Aussage nicht allgemeingültig. Im XC Bereich und so für die "typischen Alpenüberquerungen" ist der FA sicherlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Für schwierige Trails fehlt diesem hingegen einfach Masse. Einen DH Reifen kannste mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und damit bringst Du erhöhst Du die Traktion signifikant. Mit niedrigem Luftdruck hast Du auch mehr Grip auf Schotter da der Reifen die Steinchen sozusagen umschliesst und "festhält". Ausserdem ist die Selbstreinigung von z.B. dem Maxxis High Roller wesentlich höher als von FA oder BB. Ich habe für mein Torque2 drei Reifen im Einsatz:

a.) die originalen FA sollte ich mal tourenmässig unterwegs sein
b.) BB (meistens)
c.) Maxis High Roller für schlechtes Wetter oder sehr schnelle abfahrten mit Durchschlagrisiko beim BB.


Und da wir hier in der Canyon Gallerie sind zeige ich Euch noch mit Bestem Dank an den Fotografen:


----------



## löösns (18. September 2006)

das gestauchte bike ist sicher keine photoshop montage...!  gleich bei jeden krassen bild auf photoshop tippen... tststst. 

und danke für die tipps mit den reifen. werd mir jetzt mal einfach nen bb vorne drauf haun und dann schaun obs bessert. greez löösns


----------



## Flok (18. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> das gestauchte bike ist sicher keine photoshop montage...!  gleich bei jeden krassen bild auf photoshop tippen... tststst.



sieht aber schon sehr krass aus, vorallendingen erkennt man vorne an der Gabel/Reifen keine Beschädigung, dafür ist der komplette Rahmen einfach zusammengedrückt.

Sieht fast so aus, als hätte er das Bike zu lange in der Sonne stehen lassen und es ist geschmolzen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:


> sieht aber schon sehr krass aus, vorallendingen erkennt man vorne an der Gabel/Reifen keine Beschädigung, dafür ist der komplette Rahmen einfach zusammengedrückt.


Das ist bei solchen Schäden oft so...


----------



## braintrust (18. September 2006)

watt hat er denn nun gemacht? gegen eine mauer gedonnert oder was?


----------



## Wuudi (18. September 2006)

Definiere "solche" Schäden. Wie macht man sowas ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Definiere "solche" Schäden. Wie macht man sowas ?


Der letzten derartigen Schaden, den ich im Netz gesehen habe, war an einem KTM Hardtail-Rahmen. Der Fahrer hat ein gröberes Schlagloch übersehen, die Skareb hat die Kräfte an Ober- u. Unterrohr weitergegeben, die beide weggeknickt sind. Der Skareb hat's sicher nicht gut getan, möglicherweise war sie auch defekt, zumindest von außen war aber nichts zu erkennen.
(Schaden sieht dem hier geposteten sehr ähnlich)

Andere Ursachen sind Frontal-Crashes gegen irgendwelche Hindernisse -- Felsen, o.ä.


----------



## thto (18. September 2006)

1 woche gardasee, mehr pics in meinem fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (19. September 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der letzten derartigen Schaden, den ich im Netz gesehen habe, war an einem KTM Hardtail-Rahmen. Der Fahrer hat ein gröberes Schlagloch übersehen, die Skareb hat die Kräfte an Ober- u. Unterrohr weitergegeben, die beide weggeknickt sind. Der Skareb hat's sicher nicht gut getan, möglicherweise war sie auch defekt, zumindest von außen war aber nichts zu erkennen.
> (Schaden sieht dem hier geposteten sehr ähnlich)



war's der haufen hier? 





die skareb ist danach noch ein halbes jahr problemlos gelaufen & wurde dann durch etwas "höherwertiges" ersetzt. mittlerweile ist auch der ersetzte KTM-rahmen gerissen (bei der schweissnaht der kettenstrebe im tretlagerbereich), diesmal aber ohne einsatz von gewalt!


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. September 2006)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> war's der haufen hier?


Haha, genau...


----------



## unchained (19. September 2006)

unheimlich


----------



## braintrust (19. September 2006)

bissel panzertape rum und nen citycruiser drausgebaut


----------



## rochus (19. September 2006)

sieht wirklich nach einem bösen krankenhaus aufenthalt aus  

eine frage, was hat canyon mit dem *schweizer radhersteller "canyon"* zu tun, eigenartigerweise sehen die 2006er modelle des schweizers den 2007er modellen des deutschen herstellers sehr ähnlich (abgesenktes oberrohr, hinterbau, dämpferlage, bis zum logo von 2006 etc.)

http://www.canyon.ch/uploads/media/canyon_katalog_06_72dpi.pdf

hier der katalog zum vergleichen,...


rochus


----------



## unchained (19. September 2006)

werden die canyon bikes nicht in der schweiz unter dem Namen COAST verkauft? 

Obs auch mit "diesem" "neuen" canyon zu tun hat weiß ich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. September 2006)

rochus schrieb:


> eine frage, was hat canyon mit dem *schweizer radhersteller "canyon"* zu tun


Nichts, haben nur den gleichen Namen.
Rahmen finde ich jetzt nicht soo ähnlich, da gibt's etliche Hersteller, deren Rahmen ähnlich aussehen.



unchained schrieb:


> werden die canyon bikes nicht in der schweiz unter dem Namen COAST verkauft?
> 
> Obs auch mit "diesem" "neuen" canyon zu tun hat weiß ich nicht....


Ja, Canyon D. muss seine Räder dort als "Coast" verkaufen, da man sonst Markenrechte verletzen würde.
"Neu" ist Canyon.ch nicht.


----------



## unchained (19. September 2006)

also ist canyon.ch ne eigene Marke? ! ... find das Design nich so prickelnd,  hier gilt der Spruch... Masse statt klasse .... is ja ne ziemlich große auswahl... Deckt ja alle Bereiche des Radfahrens ab.


----------



## GlanDas (19. September 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Das Bike soll einem User eines Französischen Forums gehören...... mehr weiß ich nicht... sieht aber ziemlich schmerzhaft aus !




wer französisch kann darf sich dashier durchlesen.

Sonst sagt er das er nach einem Bremsproblem einen 20cm hohen Stein "gerammt" hat und mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker gekommen ist.
Das bizare ist das die Gabel vollkommen OK und vorallem das Vorderrad keinerlei schäden und nichtmal ne 8 drinnen hat


----------



## rochus (19. September 2006)

mir gefällt canyon deutschland auch besser, 
war nur zwecks des namens und ein bissl zwecks des designs irritiert!

rochus


----------



## rochus (19. September 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Das bizare ist das die Gabel vollkommen OK und vorallem das Vorderrad keinerlei schäden und nichtmal ne 8 drinnen hat



also wenn du genau hinsiehst, dann siehst du den achter im vorderrad,...
der ist vorhanden, dort wo das rad bodenkontakt hat (also auf dem photo)

rochus


----------



## unchained (19. September 2006)

Holla.....


----------



## pjfa (19. September 2006)




----------



## clou (20. September 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> also ist canyon.ch ne eigene Marke? ! ... find das Design nich so prickelnd,  hier gilt der Spruch... Masse statt klasse .... is ja ne ziemlich große auswahl... Deckt ja alle Bereiche des Radfahrens ab.



Ja canyon.ch ist eine eigene Marke.
Die deutschen Canyons werden mit hässlichen coast Schriftzügen verklebt wenn sie wie meins in die Schweiz verschickt werden. Diese coast Aufkleber decken nicht mal den ganzen canyon Schriftzug ab, war zumindest bei mir so. Drum war das etwa das erste was weg musste. Noch vor den Reflektoren 
Bin aber definitiv der Meinung dass man in Deutschland mehr Fahrrad fürs Geld bekommt als in der Schweiz bei Canyon.

Zurück zum Thema....


----------



## AlexBln (22. September 2006)

Hier mal mein bescheidenes BigBear


----------



## Faunus Deus (22. September 2006)

AlexBln schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheidenes BigBear




Hallo Alex,

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Mühle  !

Aber was heißt "bescheiden", ich finde das ist zu den Konditionen
ein super Rad, jeder muß ja mal irgendwo anfangen.

Grüße, P.

...meins ist übrigens immer noch nicht da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexBln (22. September 2006)

Naja ich möchte es schritt für Schritt aufrüsten, womit würdet ihr anfangen?



Faunus Deus schrieb:


> ...meins ist übrigens immer noch nicht da ...



Das kommt schon noch! Wie klein das Internet doch ist


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. September 2006)

Die Farbe is geil, hält der Lack auch was aus?


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (22. September 2006)

AlexBln schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte es schritt für Schritt aufrüsten, womit würdet ihr anfangen?




Das Rad ist doch sehr gut ausgestattet, da würde ich nichts tauschen, denn das einzige was du noch rausholen kannst, ist ein wenig Gewichtsersparnis, aber das bringt mMn keinen Vorteil.

Wenn du was wirklich sinnvolles Nachrüsten möchtest, dann würde ich mir ein Paar Klickpedale und MTB-Schuhe kaufen, sowie einen Tacho und einen Pulsmesser, einen Flaschenhalter oder einen Trinkrucksack.

An der eigentlichen Ausstattung des Rades gibt es sonst nichts mehr zu verbessern, da würde ich das Geld lieber für eine nette Digitalkamera sparen, um auf Touren Bilder zu knipsen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. September 2006)

Ich würd erstmal Lager und Gabel kaputtfahren und dann bei Bedarf irgendwann was besseres einbauen. Jetzt was ausbauen und bei Ebay verkaufen lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nicht wegen den Versandkosten.


----------



## AlexBln (22. September 2006)

Ok also erstmal so lassen, habe nur an andere Reifen gedacht, vielleicht die Schwalbe Racing Ralph.

@Magrat Knobloch
War das eine versteckte Kritik an der Qualität der Bilder?  
Digital Kamera ist schon in Planung, wollte nur erstmal ein paar Bilder machen! 



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> Die Farbe is geil, hält der Lack auch was aus?


Ich hoffe doch


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (22. September 2006)

AlexBln schrieb:


> @Magrat Knobloch
> War das eine versteckte Kritik an der Qualität der Bilder?
> Digital Kamera ist schon in Planung, wollte nur erstmal ein paar Bilder machen!




Nein, das sollte keine Kritik sein, sondern nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass ich das Geld, anstatt für teure Fahrradteile mit nur wenig Verbesserungswert lieber in etwas anderes stecken würde. Du kannst Digikam auch gerne mit Bikeurlaub, Abendessen mit Freundin, Konzertbesuch, etc. austauschen  .


P.S.: Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich genial.


----------



## SoundVibration (23. September 2006)

Ganz schnell die schwere massive Kurbel, die hat das Bike nicht verdient und Du auch nicht. Ich kann Dir eine aktuelle neue Hollowtech LX-Kurbel Kurbel anbieten  aus meinem ES 06.


----------



## löösns (23. September 2006)

ich würd auch meinen, das rad bringt dir sehr viel spas, ohne was reinzustecken. ich würd das geld aber zur seite legen, bald willst du nämlich ein enduro und noch ein bissl später ein freerider... 

@knobloch: fotos vom "abendessen mit freundin" kommen vielleicht nicht immer sehr gut an... son japse freund... hast du fotos? würd mich noch wundernehmen, was man da so fotografiert...


----------



## AlexBln (23. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> ich würd auch meinen, das rad bringt dir sehr viel spas, ohne was reinzustecken. ich würd das geld aber zur seite legen, bald willst du nämlich ein enduro und noch ein bissl später ein freerider...



Das weißt du jetzt schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (23. September 2006)

federweg macht süchtig... soviel dazu  .... Er wird wahrscheinlich auch als Fedwerwegs-opfer enden. Ich will auch mehr.... Aber später. Wenn mein ES7 in Rente geht.


----------



## löösns (23. September 2006)

genau das meine ich. wenns dir spass macht, willst du mehr. dann kommt vielleicht mal ne gabel mit mehr fw, dann fettere bremsen, dann ein anderer vorbau, fettere reifen und am schluss und nach ca. 1000 euronen merkst du, dass aus einem touren / cc hardtail nie ein enduro oder sogar ein freerider werden kann. (ging mir auf jeden fall so...) *schäm* und dann hab ich gemerkt, dass ich das geld statt in sinnloses gepimpe lieber aufs konto gesteckt hätte, dann hätt ich jetzt noch nen fetteren freerider und müsste kein canyon fahren... 
das war natürlich ein scherz! aber der andere rat war ernst: hab mit dem gerät spass, solange es den ansprüchen genügt. das kann eine rechte weile sein, die parts sind auf jeden fall solide! aber pimp nicht wild drauf los, sondern kauf dir, wenns dir plötzlich ergeht wie mir und einigen andern in unserer branche, lieber ein tolles (canyon-) fully...


----------



## walvis (24. September 2006)

Habe heute endlich mal den Aston Hill Bikepark nahe London besucht - Link findet ihr hier: www.astonhill.com

Der XC Track war ziemlich technisch - besonders die Red Run Downhill Section. Habe es dabei zum ersten Mal geschafft den Federweg meiner Talas wirklich komplett auszureizen ;-)





Der Downhill Start - besserer Winkel war mit meiner Handycam nicht drin - sieht irgendwie nicht aus als ob es da runter geht...:




Und die Tracks...




Mein Fazit: Mein Fahrtechnik im nassen, Wurzeligen Gelände ist sch***** . Und ich brauche einen Fullface Helm.


----------



## unchained (24. September 2006)

sattel runter

hörnchen ab

platikscheibe raus .....


----------



## walvis (24. September 2006)

@unchained, ja hast ja recht, aber es ging da auch bergauf, zumindest die sattelhöhe braucht man ;-)


----------



## unchained (24. September 2006)

nur bedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (24. September 2006)

Meister ich bin 195... fuellt sich wirklich seltsam an wenn ich dass Teil fuer einen Uphill zu weit runterschraube..


----------



## unchained (24. September 2006)

man muss nen den perfekten mittelweg aus uphill und downhill finden  Ich bin 1,93m, Meister


----------



## GT_Frodo (24. September 2006)

@walvis:
hi!
Hats du die hörnchen an dem original syntace lowrider 12° Kröpfung dran? Falls ja, kannst Du nochmal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Lenker posten? Ich hätt eigentlich auch gern Hörnchen, dachte aber bisher es sieht an dem Lenker unmöglich aus. Laß mal sehen!
Sind die Hörnchen noch im Winkel zum Lenker hin verstellbar?


----------



## woaskoan (24. September 2006)

AlexBln schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheidenes BigBear



ich find die farbe extrem geil!


----------



## walvis (24. September 2006)

> @walvis:
> hi!
> Hats du die hörnchen an dem original syntace lowrider 12° Kröpfung dran? Falls ja, kannst Du nochmal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Lenker posten? Ich hätt eigentlich auch gern Hörnchen, dachte aber bisher es sieht an dem Lenker unmöglich aus. Laß mal sehen!
> Sind die Hörnchen noch im Winkel zum Lenker hin verstellbar?



Die Dinger sehen auch unmöglich aus. Sind die Ritchey WCS kurz. Aber wenn man lange Touren fährt wird einem das Aussehen nach den ersten aar hundert HM sowieso egal. Fuer den Winter also die Zeitg der eher kurzen Touren kommen sie ab.

Sie sind uebrigens nicht im Winkel zum Lenker verstellbar es ist aber auch nur der 9er nicht der 12er Lowrider.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Sind die Hörnchen noch im Winkel zum Lenker hin verstellbar?


Gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## RonnyS (24. September 2006)




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


>


Ich sehe da keine Winkelverstellung zum Lenker hin...


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. September 2006)

ronny wollte wohl eher der aufforderung nach fotos nachkommen, als was zum thema winkel kundzutun. thx übrigens, sieht eigentlich nicht schlimm aus. ist das der 12° Lenker?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> ronny wollte wohl eher der aufforderung nach fotos nachkommen...


Ah ja, ich sollte mehr schlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (25. September 2006)

moin,
am wochenende gings auf den lahnhoehenweg zwischen balduinstein und obernhof. ist sehr zu empfehlen, schönes panorama singletrails wunderbar...









ps : vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ne neue digicam kaufen 2mio pixel ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## Sisu (25. September 2006)

hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom Gardasee Anfang September......
mehr in meinem Fotoalbum/Galerie


----------



## Black Raider (25. September 2006)

Oh ja, der Sentiero del pace in  anderen Worten der 601 Weg!! Ganz nach dem Moto Lenker festhalten und durchrütteln lassen.
War Anfang Semptember im Zuge einer Transalp am Gardasee - sind den 601 auch gefahren, bevor wir wieder die Heimreise antreten mussten  !!


----------



## Sisu (25. September 2006)

mein Bike mal aus ´ner ungewohnten Sicht:





Gruss
Sisu


----------



## clou (25. September 2006)

Black Raider schrieb:


> Oh ja, der Sentiero del pace in  anderen Worten der 601 Weg!! Ganz nach dem Moto Lenker festhalten und durchrütteln lassen.
> War Anfang Semptember im Zuge einer Transalp am Gardasee - sind den 601 auch gefahren, bevor wir wieder die Heimreise antreten mussten  !!



Genau das Foto hab ich auch, aber mit mir drauf  
Aber was mir nicht runter ging waren die Leute die ihre Bikes da hochgestossen haben. Ausgerüstet mit Citybikes, Birkenstock und Seitentaschen.
Ich konnte nicht mehr als ich das sah.


----------



## dl-athen (25. September 2006)

Hallo alle,
hier kommen zwei Bilder von meiner letzten Sonntagsmorgentour. Nach heftigem Regen in der vorangegangenen Nacht war die Sicht super! Im Hintergrund sieht man die Sarronischen Inseln Ägina und Angistri, ganz hinten wieder den Peloponnes:






Hier ist Uli auf einem der schönsten Single - Trail - Abschnitte des Pentelis:


----------



## dl-athen (25. September 2006)

Hier ist noch eines  in besserer Qualität:


----------



## masterdefcon (28. September 2006)

hab paar veränderungen an meinem hardtail vorgenommen:
- reba gabel von 85 auf 115mm 
- race face low riser lenker
- fat albert reifen

mal ein etwas "modifiziertes" canyon hardtail - bin schon gespannt wie sichs fährt... für den saustall im hintergrund muss ich mich entschuldigen!


----------



## unchained (28. September 2006)

Trailig  Noch so ein Federwegs-Suchtopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (28. September 2006)

Genau den gleichen Wäscheständer hab ich auch ! Wirklich !

Schönes Bike


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. September 2006)

masterdefcon schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wie sichs fährt...


Ich auch -- bitte berichten!

(meine Vermutung: auf steilen Trails und holprigen Wegen wird's dir gut gefallen, auf Schotterstraßen-Kurven nicht)


----------



## jones (29. September 2006)

naja - 115 mm in seinem HT sind schon bischen arg viel

aber wenn man keine rennen gewinnen will - warum nicht


----------



## Wuudi (29. September 2006)

Nunja ich kann ihn schon verstehen. Ich bin letztens mal auf dem GCcomp von meinem Kollegen oben gesessen. Ahrgl ... da liegst ja drinnen  im Vergleich zu meinem ES. Kann ich gut verstehen, dass er hoch will


----------



## fitze (29. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> naja - 115 mm in seinem HT sind schon bischen arg viel
> 
> aber wenn man keine rennen gewinnen will - warum nicht



Achwas, ich hab 130mm am Hardtail. Halt mit ETA. Macht bergauf und bergab spaß  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## löösns (29. September 2006)

115 sind sicher nicht übertrieben. mehr würd ich jetzt auch nicht, aber so fährt sichs sicher besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterdefcon (29. September 2006)

bin voll zufrieden mit der umstellung!!! 

bergab gehts jetzt mit viel mehr sicherheit, bergauf auf schotter vielleicht bisserl anstrengender (liegt vielleicht an der reifenumstellung und hängt sicherlich auch von meiner tagesverfassung ab!  )

muss wuudi recht geben... die sitzposition war auf dauer nicht das wahre! glaub dass ist jetzt der ideale kompromiss, vorallem nachdem ich oft mit fully fahrern unterwegs bin die einfach nur bergab fetzen wollen!  

mim wäscheständer bin ich soweit auch ganz zufrieden....


----------



## Wern (29. September 2006)

n Kumpel hat sich sein GC Comp auch schon im Frühjahr umgerüstet. Vorne Revelation mit 130, statt der Black. Dann noch den Low Riser ausm Esx (breiter und höher als der alte Lenker) und dicke Reifen. 
Rad fährt bergauf fast wie vorher. Bergab dafür wesentlich entspannter und sicherer. Endurohardtail eben


----------



## kutschbiker (30. September 2006)

masterdefcon schrieb:


> hab paar veränderungen an meinem hardtail vorgenommen:
> - reba gabel von 85 auf 115mm
> - race face low riser lenker
> - fat albert reifen
> ...



 Hi,Du sag mal wie fährt sich der Lenker? Wollte meinen Geraden auch schon gegen einen gebogenen tauschen!mfg


----------



## masterdefcon (30. September 2006)

@kutschbiker

lenker ist super! 1" rise past perfekt und die breite reicht voll aus (635mm)! nach der heutigen tour kann ich ohne zweifel sagen: auf jeden fall mehr fahrspass als mit geradem hardtail lenker!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2006)

Heute unterhalb vom Feldberg entstanden


----------



## unchained (30. September 2006)

joa schaut gut aus


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mir einene Satz Mavic Crossmax Enduro gegönnt und adzu UST Reifen. Anbei ein paar Fotos:


Mist hat nicht geklappt. Habe die bilder in meiner Galerie. Kann mir jemand erklären (zum 100sten male) wie ich die hier einfüge?
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/14100/IMG_0234.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/14100/IMG_0232.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/14100/IMG_0245.JPG
Gruss
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (2. Oktober 2006)

klick auf den bild-button und kopier dann den link rein


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> klick auf den bild-button und kopier dann den link rein



Danke Wuudi für die schnelle Hilfe.

Hier noch eine Großaufnahme vom hinterrad:







Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (2. Oktober 2006)

Der LRS sieht nicht schlecht aus.  Wie viel haste denn dafür zahlen müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (2. Oktober 2006)

@schappi
Hat für deinen Kettenstrebenschutz etwa ein lichtneuer Albert dran glauben müssen...?


----------



## jones (2. Oktober 2006)

fitze schrieb:


> Achwas, ich hab 130mm am Hardtail. Halt mit ETA. Macht bergauf und bergab spaß
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, was man damit machen will - ich seh eben alles aus der sicht: schnell, effizient und ohne alles, was unnötigen komfort bringt


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Der LRS sieht nicht schlecht aus.  Wie viel haste denn dafür zahlen müssen?



350Euronen bei bike-components und 50 euronen für die FA als UST
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> @schappi
> Hat für deinen Kettenstrebenschutz etwa ein lichtneuer Albert dran glauben müssen...?




@didi 123
Natürlich nicht. Das war ein flammneuer FA den ich mir nach 50km an einem Feuerstein aufgeschnitten habe. Irreparabel. Da habe ich halt die Idee mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz gehabt.
aus seinem Stück Seztenwand habe ich mir eionen Flicken gemacht den man bei einem Seitewandschnitt als verstärkung unterlegen kann.

Für die Fotos habe ich mein Bike extra gewaschen-- wusset garnicht wie Ihm geschah das arme Ding.
Gruß
Schappi
Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Oktober 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Für die Fotos habe ich mein Bike extra gewaschen-- wusset garnicht wie Ihm geschah das arme Ding.


Hehe, ich hab schon überlegt, dich blöd anzureden wegen der Sauberkeit...


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2006)

Naja,
sah halt etwas doof aus Neue Räder, neue Reifen, neue Kassette neue Kette und ein dreckstarrender Rahmen. Da musste das arme Ding halt dran glauben. Hat sich anschließend richtig geschüttelt.
Der LRS mit Schlauchlosen FA gegen den original LRS mit FA und Schlauch ist übrigens Hinterrad 200g  und Vorderrad 100g leichter: für die Gewichtsfetischisten.
Ich habe es aber wegen des niedrigeren Drucks gemacht mit dem man fahren kann. Heute regnet es.Werde mal posten wenn ich das erste Mal damit auf dem Trail war.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (2. Oktober 2006)

"Heute regnet es" 
- Ja und?  Rauf auf den Esel


----------



## d_b (2. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein GrandCanyon Comp 06 im Schweden-Urlaub. Das Bild wurde auf einer BrÃ¼cke (siehe Panorama) Ã¼ber dem See Çºsnen aufgenommen. Die BrÃ¼cke liegt auf einem 120km Rundkurs um den See.


----------



## User129 (4. Oktober 2006)

schöne Aussichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (4. Oktober 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Fotos habe ich mein Bike extra gewaschen


in der Umlenkwippe innen und an der Rahmenschweißnaht des dazugehörenden Lagers ist aber noch Dreck zu erkennen!!! 
duck und weg!!

Varadero


----------



## TKBK (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

gestern morgen 10:00 Uhr im Wald zwischen Rudersberg und Allmersbach,
mein GrandCanyon Comp 2006. Regen, Nebel, Matsch......SPASS !!






Gruß
TKBK


----------



## Sisu (4. Oktober 2006)

d_b schrieb:


> Hier mal ein GrandCanyon Comp 06 im Schweden-Urlaub. Das Bild wurde auf einer BrÃ¼cke (siehe Panorama) Ã¼ber dem See Çºsnen aufgenommen. Die BrÃ¼cke liegt auf einem 120km Rundkurs um den See.



...wieviele HÃ¶henmeter hatte die Tour denn   

Nichts fÃ¼r ungut...bin selbst jeden Sommer im hohen Norden 

GruÃ
Sisu


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2006)

varadero schrieb:


> in der Umlenkwippe innen und an der Rahmenschweißnaht des dazugehörenden Lagers ist aber noch Dreck zu erkennen!!!
> duck und weg!!
> 
> Varadero



Hallo Varadero,

ich bin schliesslich ein Biker und keine "Putznutte"!

Für mich ist der Zustand schon "Photosauber"

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden and den tiefen Süden

Schappi


----------



## unchained (4. Oktober 2006)

Sooo.... Ich mal wieder  

Über den Wolken, muss die Freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein..... 






Die Big Bettys haben sich auch in nassen, wurzeligen und schlammigen Terrain bewährt gemacht.  











Back Home again....


----------



## Wern (4. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein Foto von einer Fichtelgebirgstour.





Dann noch eins von Winterberg




Das ESx is zu allem fähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (4. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön! so gehört sich das ! Das ESX nich ans Limit gebracht?  

Der Trail schaut schon mehr als lecker aus !


----------



## Wuudi (4. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Der Trail schaut schon mehr als lecker aus !



Nur nicht langsam fahren, sonst ist End-(steckenbleib-)Station


----------



## coffeeracer (4. Oktober 2006)

@unchained,

den Hermannsweg von Bielefeld nach Osnabrück sind wir gestern auch gerockt 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## unchained (4. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Nur nicht langsam fahren, sonst ist End-(steckenbleib-)Station



Richtig... immer schön Fuß aufm Gas .... 





Wer warn gestern alles dabei?....Ich hab mein Bike gestern geputzt... den ganzen Tag.... Schaltwerk in sämtliche Einzelteile zerlegt... geputzt, geölt ..

Sagt mal das nächste mal genauer Bescheid!


----------



## d_b (4. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> ...wieviele Höhenmeter hatte die Tour denn
> 
> Nichts für ungut...bin selbst jeden Sommer im hohen Norden
> 
> ...



Der höchste "Berg" am See hat ganze 50m 
da kann man dann auch mal etwas weiter fahren 

Wäre auch mit dem Rennrad nicht schlecht gewesen, da der schwedische Autofahrer sehr zivilisiert (an einem vorbei) fährt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Oktober 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirgstour  ....   Winterberg


Fesch...!


----------



## cos75 (4. Oktober 2006)

War die letzten 3 Tage in Meran und Bozen. Den Wuudi mit Frau hab ich aber nicht gesehen.  

Burgstall:





Blick auf Bozen:





Mehr Pics gibts in meinem Album.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Oktober 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> War die letzten 3 Tage in Meran und Bozen. Den Wuudi mit Frau hab ich aber nicht gesehen.



Die sind momentan auch untergetaucht  





cos75 schrieb:


> Burgstall:



Das ist Burgstall ? Schaut aus wie der 2er Weg von Hafling runter...


----------



## cos75 (4. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das ist Burgstall ? Schaut aus wie der 2er Weg von Hafling runter...


Halfing ist bei der Meran 2000 Bahn, oder ? Ich kann ehrlich gesagt die Fotos gar nicht mehr zu den Abfahrten zuordnen.  Das kommt davon wenn man mehrere Abfahrten pro Tag macht. In Meran sind wir Burgstall und Meran 2000 gefahren.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Oktober 2006)

Jep, kann aber schon auch Burgstall sein - die Wege hier sind ja ähnlich.

Ich freu mich schon aufs Traubenfest - Mitte/Ende Oktober - da ist der Piefke ähh Wandertouristen Kehraus, dann sind auch die Wanderwege in tieferen Höhen wieder fahrbar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Oktober 2006)

Und im März werden dafür dann wieder drei Salzburger Mountainbiker auf der Suche nach schneefreien Trails einfallen...!


----------



## Wuudi (4. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Winter nich wieder so ******* wie heuer wird, dann kannst auch schon im Februar kommen .


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Oktober 2006)

Oh, ich hoffe, dass der Winter wieder so "*******" wird, ich will ja vorher noch gscheit snowboarden und Ski fahren...


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Oh, ich hoffe, dass der Winter wieder so "*******" wird, ich will ja vorher noch gscheit snowboarden und Ski fahren...



Sag mal Flo,
was macht denn dein Studium?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Sag mal Flo,
> was macht denn dein Studium?


Naja, _jetzt gerade_ komm ich vom Fortgehen heim, morgen werde ich endlich wieder mal etwas Schwedisch lernen und ab nächster Woche geht's wieder voll mit _Management Accounting_ und _Production & Logistics Planning_ weiter...


----------



## Sisu (5. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, _jetzt gerade_ komm ich vom Fortgehen heim, morgen werde ich endlich wieder mal etwas Schwedisch lernen und ab nächster Woche geht's wieder voll mit _Management Accounting_ und _Production & Logistics Planning_ weiter...



Flo....sag mal...für welches Studium braucht man denn heutzutage Schwedisch? 
ausser natürlich für "Skandinavistik"

Schöne Grüsse aus München
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2006)

Es ist einfach eine weitere Fremdsprache...
...es ist üblich, während eines Auslandssemesters die Landessprache zu erlernen. (und idealerweise beherrscht man sie zuvor bereits etwas)


----------



## Sisu (5. Oktober 2006)

mycket bra!
Wann wird dein ES6 denn die Elche aufscheuchen?   Im Sommer hoffentlich 

Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2006)

Tack tack...
...nein, ab Jänner bin ich eh wieder in Österreich, da werden dann wieder Dachse aufgeschreckt... 

(und ich vermisse das Radl eh schon soooo  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (5. Oktober 2006)

@Flo
sorry....hatte übersehen, daß du bereits in Västeras bist...ohne Bike 
schöne Gegend! Trotzdem viel Spaß (zumindest mit den Schwedinnen 

Hälsningar
Sisu


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2006)

Lenk den nicht vom Studium ab!
Der Soll lernen und nicht den kleinen Schwedinnen nachstellen
Schappi


----------



## pjfa (5. Oktober 2006)




----------



## unchained (5. Oktober 2006)

Everybodys riding this freaky seat.....  nice pictures pjfa !Wanna be there ...... In Germany autumn has already begun. Stormy Weather, mudy trails.... lets rock


----------



## Flok (6. Oktober 2006)

*Herbst in Italien - Rider: Bobby Root. Location: Gardasee. Foto von Marco Toniolo* 

Das neue Foto des Monats von mtb-news.de  

Handelt es sich da um das Torque FRX 2007?


----------



## unchained (6. Oktober 2006)

Jep das ist das Torque FRX ... schaut schon stark aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (6. Oktober 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:


> *Herbst in Italien - Rider: Bobby Root. Location: Gardasee. Foto von Marco Toniolo*
> 
> Das neue Foto des Monats von mtb-news.de
> 
> Handelt es sich da um das Torque FRX 2007?



All the photos: http://www.marcotoniolo.com/photos/showgallery.php/cat/600


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Oktober 2006)

bobby und die grauen herren ^^


----------



## Wuudi (6. Oktober 2006)

Und auf Marcos Seite steht auch Lago di Como ..nix Gardasee


----------



## RonnyS (6. Oktober 2006)

...mit einer LYRIC (der graue Herr ?)


----------



## unchained (6. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man scharfe Augen hat... Ja ist ne Lyrik...


----------



## cos75 (6. Oktober 2006)

Bohooo !


----------



## Wuudi (6. Oktober 2006)

Auch FRX will


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Oktober 2006)

nicht nur du.


----------



## klogrinder (6. Oktober 2006)

Hab das Bild auch grad gesehen als Foto des Monats, FRX wär schon was aber ich als armer Schüler, naja träumen darf man ja mal werd mir aber wahrscheinlich ein anderes Canyon kaufen, wohl ein Rachardtail und falls ich doch noch in nen Geldregen komm dann denk ich an die Carbonvariante, aber erstma so wie ungefähr jeder hier die Preise abwarten

P.S:Sieht komisch aus der Bobby auf den Klamotten alles Fox und dann fährt er die RS Totem


----------



## Wuudi (6. Oktober 2006)

Fox Racing Shox != Fox Racing Inc. Klamotten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (7. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Fox Racing Shox != Fox Racing Inc. Klamotten ...



Hä?
Hat das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun?
wenn ja,dann wusst ich das nicht


----------



## Wuudi (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub net : http://www.foxracingshox.com/ vs http://www.foxracing.com/us/en/fox/

At least das Logo ist komplett anders


----------



## klogrinder (7. Oktober 2006)

Ja gut dann war ich wohl aufm falschen Dampfer sry


----------



## Gunnar (7. Oktober 2006)

Mangelnde Selbstreinigungseigenschaften des Reifens...  






... hier auch:






Es kann aber auch so schön sein  












Fremdgehpics gibt´s hier.


----------



## AustRico (8. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Augus1328 (8. Oktober 2006)

1 Woche Lago hinter mich gebracht, ca. 9000 hm bergab u. 1500 hm bergauf 

Big Mountain SL auf`m Monte Baldo




Auf`m 6er nach Navene




Notabgang am 601er




geile Trailabfahrt am 120er Richtung Limone, teilweise handtuchbreit am Abhang entlang




Gruss
Oli


----------



## pjfa (9. Oktober 2006)




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Oktober 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Notabgang am 601er
> geile Trailabfahrt am 120er Richtung Limone, teilweise handtuchbreit am Abhang entlang


Sehr schön, sehr schön! Bist du die Schlüsselstelle am 601er dann nochmals gefahren, hat's geklappt?


----------



## Wuudi (9. Oktober 2006)

Es wird höchste Zeit für neue Bilder aus dem warmen Süden 

Ein statisches Bild für die Gallery




Und ein dynamisches mit Biker  





... und natürlich gilt die alte Leier wieder... mehr Bilder in ..... ihr wisst eh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaubs nicht!! Das sieht ja hier wie eine richtige Galerie aus!!


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Oktober 2006)

GaLerie schreibt man übrigens mit einem L, close plz.


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sehr schön! Bist du die Schlüsselstelle am 601er dann nochmals gefahren, hat's geklappt?



Leider nein, war einfach zu rutschig. Nächstes Jahr dann  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## SusXT (9. Oktober 2006)

There are not many XC5-photo's so here he is :









And a photo with his bigger brother...the XC6 :


----------



## Pseirer (9. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder was von mir!

Ausblick von der Bergstation am Hirzer!







und ein schönes foto von meinen ES7!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Oktober 2006)

@august1328
bei deinem notabgang, probier einfach das nächste mal die variante rechts um den stein rum wenn dir gerade aus nicht geheuer ist. ist zwar etwas eng aber das geht sogar mit meinem hartail. wollte auch erst geradeaus fahren hab dann aber nur gedacht" die sind ja alle krank" ^^
aber geile bilder da werden erinnerungen von meinem besuch am lago wider wach
mfg
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (9. Oktober 2006)

Rechtsrum sah für einen 670er Lenker zu eng aus. Beim nächsten Mal, wenn`s trocken ist, geht beides  

Bis dahin noch was vom Bikepark. 




Uii, was hängt denn da so alleine rum  




Neuer LRS mit weißer Doubletrack in Planung. Mit dem Standard LRS (XM 819 + 240S) reicht`s jetzt wohl  

Schönen Abend
Gruss
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Oktober 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Bis dahin noch was vom Bikepark.


Fesch!



Augus1328 schrieb:


> Neuer LRS mit weißer Doubletrack in Planung.


Boah, gleich so schwer? Singletrack oder XM321 wäre nix für dich?


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi Flo,

Singletrack taugt nichts (hab ich im Park schon bei einigen gesehen) u. die XM321 gibt`s nicht in weiß.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (10. Oktober 2006)

@Augus:

Wie wär's mit dem neuen DT-Swiss Enduro Laufrad EX1750. Ist auch weiß und meiner Meinung nach sehr lecker...nur leider ..."etwas" teuer


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Oktober 2006)

Servus Wuudi,

bin ich auch grad am überlegen, warte da auf ein Angebot eines befreundeten Händlers. Der bekommt ihn im November in seinen Laden.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (10. Oktober 2006)

Im Grunde ist das ja nur die EX5.1D ..... also nicht's Besonderes oder Exclusives. Bis auf die Farben


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Oktober 2006)

+240S Nabe, die ich ja jetzt auch schon hab. Brauch einfach ne fettere u. stylischere Felge, auf die ich Bettys aufziehen kann. Hab das ganze schwarz/grau satt   Die 5.1er wäre da schon nicht schlecht, allerdings nur in der N`Duro Variante wegen der Farbgestaltung.
Außerem walkt mein Fat Albert auf der dünnen XM819 bei hohem Tempo u. abgelassenem Lufdtruck gewaltig. Gerade im Bikepark ist das Fahrverhalten sehr unangenehm.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## cos75 (10. Oktober 2006)

Servus Oli,

wirklich ne Doubletrack ? Du willst doch auch noch die Berg damit rauffahren oder wird das dein Zweitlaufradsatz fürn Bikepark ?

Ich finde rote Felgen passen sehr gut zu schwarz. Zum Beispiel die Felgen vom Bobby:


----------



## Futzy (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre auch ein Canyon !!!  
Sonst würde ich ja auch nicht in der CanyonGallari sein !!  
Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve XC 4


----------



## unchained (10. Oktober 2006)

sind ja unheimlich detailreich deine Bilder   wenns geht bitte etwas größer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja da hast du recht !!
Ich bin aber noch net lange im Forum und kenne mich net so gut us !!
Aber wenn du drup klickst werden sie ja ein bissel GRÖßER !!!!!!


----------



## unchained (10. Oktober 2006)

"bissel"


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

wasn mit diesen spankteilen??...neongrün /weiss findsch eigtl echt 
aber ka ob die was taugen.
sind ja auch nicht so teuer...


----------



## unchained (10. Oktober 2006)

doe spank gefallen mir auch super.... sind aber eher dh / fr mäßig oder? obwohl... für bikepark würds schon rocken


----------



## Futzy (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Ich hab mal ne frage !! 
Wie bekommt man eigentlich das Bild neben dem Eintrag hin  
Ich meine das wo drunter steht wo man wohnt oder welches bike man fährt !!


----------



## unchained (10. Oktober 2006)

Du gehst auf KONTROLLZENTRUM ( links oben im Bild, unter "die große Canyongalerie" ) und klickst dann auf BENUTZERBILD.


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> doe spank gefallen mir auch super.... sind aber eher dh / fr mäßig oder? obwohl... für bikepark würds schon rocken



und vllt och fürn "enduro" einsatz oder sind die insgesamt zu schwer/massiv?

rockn tun die auf jayden  auch für die eisdiele bestimmt gut!


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Oktober 2006)

Mechaniker vom Bikepark meinte, dass Spank Schrott ist. Zu weich...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

jetzt fürn bikepark zu weiche oder auch fürs touren und posen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (10. Oktober 2006)

Park


----------



## Gunnar (10. Oktober 2006)

Auf der Pirsch ;-)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (11. Oktober 2006)

Komme grad vom biken im indian(besser italian) summer.
@wuudi:das war in cimolais,ca.30min.östl. von Longarone(Belluno)..




mehr hier:http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ja...done=http://de.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## pjfa (11. Oktober 2006)

Relax


----------



## Friuli-Jay (12. Oktober 2006)

Das ist das Tal durch das ich gestern gefahren bin:


----------



## Wuudi (12. Oktober 2006)

Schaut gut aus 

Gibt noch soo viele Orte die ich hier und in der näheren/weiteren Umgebung besuchen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (12. Oktober 2006)

danke !!


----------



## unchained (12. Oktober 2006)

gefällt !!! Schaut sehr schön aus... hier is nur matsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)




----------



## pjfa (14. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Hennin (14. Oktober 2006)

So, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke meiner heutigen Torque Tour... 

leider musste ich sie wegen Plattfuß vorzeitig beenden


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Oktober 2006)

Hennin schrieb:


> leider musste ich sie wegen Plattfuß vorzeitig beenden


Äh, blöde Frage, wie wär's, wennst einfach eine Minipumpe, Reifenheber & Ersatzschlauch/Pickzeug im Rucksack mitnähmst?


----------



## unchained (14. Oktober 2006)

Big Betty, Plattfuß?  ..... Und was war der Übeltäter?


----------



## Hennin (14. Oktober 2006)

Hatte alles dabei, war danach aber so gefrustet weils wieder mal nach nur 5km oder so war. Hab dann noch einen Anstieg gemacht und dann ab nach hause.


----------



## Hennin (14. Oktober 2006)

Wieder mal ein kleiner Dorn, der hatt dann schön langsam die Luft rausgelassen. Bis ich das gemerkt hatte hab ich mir noch nen Snakebite an nem Schieferstein geholt und dann war schluß...


----------



## cos75 (15. Oktober 2006)

Der Augus1328 mit seinem Big Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2006)

Krawuzi, traumhafte Gegend und traumhafte Trails!! 
--> doch ein Grund, mich wieder aufs Zurückkommen nach Österreich zu freuen... 

Wo wart ihr da?


----------



## cos75 (15. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr da?


Pssst


----------



## Augus1328 (15. Oktober 2006)

so, ich hab auch noch wat von der Münchner Gang 

Kollege cos75 mit ESX7





sorry cos75, der hier muss auch rein. Find ich lässig





meiner einer auch









Gruss
Oli


----------



## Raoul Duke (16. Oktober 2006)

Na das nenne ich artgerechte Haltung.  

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Richi2000 (17. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen!
Mal zur Abwechslung ein paar bewegte Bilder vom meinem Torque in Aktion. Ist schon ein feines Gerät! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304309


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi Richi2000,

saugeil  

Den Drop beim ersten Northshore hab ich mich noch nicht getraut zu springen, schaut aber bei Dir ziemlich easy aus. Nachdem O`gau für dieses Jahr geschlossen hat muss ich nun leider bis nächstes Jahr warten  

Der Sprung aus dem Wiesenstück heraus war ja heftig, hast ja glatt die Einfahrt in Wald verpasst  top!!!
Bei mir sah`s beim ersten Mal eher wie Kindergeburtstag aus  




Gruss
Oli


----------



## Richi2000 (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Airtime hat mich doch selbst ein wenig überrascht- abgesehen von den "leichten" Bremswellen in der Landung! Gut daß man einfach ein wenig mehr Auslauf nehmen kann


----------



## löösns (18. Oktober 2006)

DAS ist artgerechte haltung! hab die landung beim jump auch 2x angeschaut... hmmm, ging da die piste weiter, oder war das das kiesbett? 
sehr geil! schreib dann mal über den zustand der buchsen...


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2006)

Actionphoto der anderen Art





Wuudi erkennt die Strecke wahrscheinlich am Höhenprofil, absolute angaben stimmen nicht ganz, da ich nicht kalibriert hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (23. Oktober 2006)

schaut "nett" aus


----------



## Wuudi (23. Oktober 2006)

Switch mal um auf Weg-Achse. Hast da zwischendrinnen Pause gemacht oder was ?


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2006)

Weg-Achse geht nicht, ist eine Uhr, kein Fahradcomputer


----------



## Wuudi (23. Oktober 2006)

Aso ... aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das Profil kenne, die sehen alle so ähnlich aus .

Wenn's in Meraner Gegend war, dann könnte es Hafling - Meran sein (von den Höhenangaben)...


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2006)

Seilbahn Burgstall, Weg nach Gargazon  - mittlerweile meine Lieblingsstrecke, nur etwa umständlich, da Auto notwendig


----------



## RonniD (23. Oktober 2006)

Ein paar erste Fotos meines neuen Torque 2

http://service.gmx.net/mc/CkEfFwWha6SiDbiACXzvtNXNutbjfI

Passwort ist : martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (23. Oktober 2006)

Ist das X0 Schaltwerk am ES7 2006 ein Medium Cage?


----------



## Wuudi (23. Oktober 2006)

Theoretisch ja


----------



## unchained (23. Oktober 2006)

danke... hat sich schon geklärt.  Es istn Medium Cage


----------



## Skytalker (23. Oktober 2006)

Boar von solchen Höhen kann man hier im Mittelgebirge nur träumen. So ein Trainingsgebiet wünscht man sich


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2006)

vorallem mit seilbahn um 4.60â¬ oder so


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Oktober 2006)

und am 18/19.11. machen die Münchner mal wieder Meran u. Bozen unsicher 

Man sieht sich, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## GT Ultimate (23. Oktober 2006)




----------



## GT Ultimate (23. Oktober 2006)

Meins! 9,6Kg .


----------



## Wuudi (23. Oktober 2006)

18.11. ? Glückspiel


----------



## Skytalker (23. Oktober 2006)

Wow leckeres bike GT Ultimate. Was ist das denn für ein Modelljahr? Kann mich gar nicht an diese Farbe erinnern in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (23. Oktober 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> 18.11. ? Glückspiel



wirklich? schon Wintereinbruch bei Euch?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## M!ke (24. Oktober 2006)

GT Ultimate schrieb:


> Meins! 9,6Kg .



Geiles Rad...Genau mein Geschmack...


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Oktober 2006)

> wirklich? schon Wintereinbruch bei Euch?


dürfte sich schon ausgehen - letztes Jahr gings jedenfalls


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Oktober 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> wirklich? schon Wintereinbruch bei Euch?


Jetzt hab ich grad nachgesehen: glaube, da hatten wir letztes Jahr eh auch schon Schnee...
...auf einem der Stadtberge mitten in Salzburg sah's am 1. Dezember jedenfalls schon so aus:






(das war mein erster ausführlicher Schnee-Nightride, das war lustig...)


----------



## cos75 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich war letztes Jahr am 12.11. noch beim Biken in den Bergen und dieses mal wirds hoffentlich auch noch so lange gehen. Das einzige was zu der Zeit etwas blöd sein wird, ist das ganze rutschige Laub.


----------



## pjfa (24. Oktober 2006)

Last 26th April - Roberto and me





This week-end - Roberto and his ES6:









see more @ http://castelo-branco-by-bike.blogspot.com/


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Oktober 2006)

pjfa schrieb:


> This week-end - Roberto and his ES6


Wow, were floodings there?


----------



## Wuudi (24. Oktober 2006)

Ne Glückspiel weil's ein super warmer Tag mit genialem Wetter sein kann - oder aber aus Kübeln schütten kann, aber das seid ihr Nordlichter da oben eh gewöhnt .

P.S. Ein schneller Blick ins Blog, und man erfährt, dass es letztes Jahr am 25.11. in Meran das erste mal schneite.


----------



## GT Ultimate (24. Oktober 2006)

Skytalker schrieb:


> Wow leckeres bike GT Ultimate. Was ist das denn für ein Modelljahr? Kann mich gar nicht an diese Farbe erinnern in den letzten Jahren.




Ist ein 2005er F4S Rahmen, die farbe ist wie der rest Custommade !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

Kann mir hier vllt jemand sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder die Kette Bei nem ES7 2006 in XL hat? ich wollte die neue nun passend ablängen...  leider habe ich die alte verlegt ..... wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Flok (25. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vllt jemand sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder die Kette Bei nem ES7 2006 in XL hat? ich wollte die neue nun passend ablängen...  leider habe ich die alte verlegt ..... wäre euch sehr dankbar



Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Kettenglieder zählen oder?  

Leg einfach die neue Kette auf, Vorne großes Blatt, hinten kleinstes Ritzel. Dann längst du die Kette solange ab, bis die beiden Schaltwerksrollen parallel übereinander stehen. Dann die Kette endgültig vernieten. Ist garantiert besser als die Glieder zu zählen 

Video dazu gibts bei bike-tv.cc: http://www.bike-tv.at/cms/index.php?id=2,135,0,0,1,0

Gruß TP


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

danke für den tip.... die passende Länge zu wissen würde es aber schon erheblich einfacher machen als andauernd neu zu vernieten..... 

hier das Bild mit den BB´s für thto


----------



## Skymaster (25. Oktober 2006)

@unchained
einfach Kette übereinander halten, die zu vernietenden Glieder merken
--> 2 min und nur einmal vernieten!!


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

die kette ist aber unauffindbar  das ist ja mein problem....... sonst hätt ichs ja schon längst drauf. ich habs bis jetzt imemr mitm vergleichen hinbekommen... aber da die kette ja nun nicht mehr da ist, muss ich wissen wie lang die neue nun sein soll....


----------



## Skymaster (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub du hast mich nicht so richtig verstanden...

Das ganze erfolgt im eingebauten Zustand!
Du sollst die Enden der neuen Kette so lange zusammenziehen bis das Schaltwerk senkrecht steht (im letzten Gang).
Länge merken, kürzen, vernieten

Ich hoff das hab ich jetzt verständlich rübergebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (25. Oktober 2006)

wird im video auch super gezeigt


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

ja das is ja ne super hilfe. werde auch so vorgehen.  danke... nur es wär ja leichter wüsste einer die genaue zahl


----------



## nellsen (26. Oktober 2006)

@ unchained: man kann sichs auch schwerer machen als es ist...es geht doch viel schneller mit der besagten methode als wenn du erst die glieder auszählst...oder bist du von natur aus eher der unsichere typ der sich lieber auf vorgegebenes verlässt als es selber zu probieren?


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Oktober 2006)

lol kettenglieder zählen  

guck dir das video an, guckst du hier:


----------



## druide007 (26. Oktober 2006)

@ unchained

Hallo unchained,

auf der Seite von Rohloff findest Du Berechnungsmethoden für die Bestimmung der optimalen Kettenlänge (sprich Anzahl der Glieder).

siehe hier:http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/kettentrieb/kettenlaenge/index.html


*LK = 0,157a + 1/2 Z1 + 1/2 Z2 + 2 *

LK = Kettenlänge in Gelenken (=Bolzen) 
a = Kettenstrebenlänge in mm (Mitte Tretlagerachse bis Mitte Hinterradachse) 
Z1 = Zähnezahl größtes Kettenblatt 
Z2 = Zähnezahl größtes Ritzel 

_Beispiel: _

Kettenstrebenlänge a=420 mm, Z1=44 Zähne, Z2=28 Zähne 
LK=0,157 x 420 + 44/2 + 28/2 + 2 
LK = 108,94 entspricht 108 Gelenken 


oder aber einfacher:

*Für den Praktiker:* 

Hierbei wird die zu montierende Kette als Maßband benutzt. Als Anfang verwendet man das Außenglied mit dem herausstehenden Bolzen und beim späteren Abzählen gilt 1 Bolzen = 1 Kettengelenk. 
Man addiert die Zähnezahl des größten Kettenblattes und des größten Ritzels und teilt das Ergebnis durch zwei. Dann addiert man zwei Glieder dazu. 

_Beispiel:_ 

größtes Kettenblatt 44 Zähne, größtes Ritzel 28 Zähne 

44 + 28 = 72 : 2 = 36 + 2 = 38
Diese Zahl merken (38 Gelenke = 38 Bolzen) 


Nun wird zweimal mit der Kette die Länge der Kettenstrebe abgemessen. Den Anfangsbolzen der Kette an die Mitte des hinteren Schnellspanners halten und bis zur Mitte der Tretlagerachse messen, -und dieses 2 mal -. Von der so ermittelten Länge werden vom betreffenden Kettengelenk jetzt noch die vorher gemerkte Zahl (=Bolzen) weitergezählt. Ergibt sich jetzt an dieser Stelle beim Öffnen ein Innenglied, so wird die Kette hier geöffnet. Ergibt sich ein Außenglied, so muß zum Öffnen ein Gelenk weiter gezählt werden. Die Kette ist jetzt in der richtigen Länge gekürzt und hat zum Verschließen zwei ungleiche Enden. Beim Montieren bitte auf fachgerechtes Vernieten achten. 

Immer gilt jedoch:

*Wichtig: *

Das Ergebnis ist immer so aufzurunden, daß das Ergebnis durch zwei teilbar ist, damit sich die Kettenenden verschließen lassen. 



Ansonsten siehe auch Tostens Mountainbike Page
http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

-Technik
-Werkstatt
-Werkstatt Thema: Kettenwechsel (überarbeitet)


MfG

druide007


----------



## unchained (26. Oktober 2006)

danke für das große verständnis und die Hilfe ..... ich werds schon schaffen


----------



## Richi2000 (27. Oktober 2006)

Zur Abwechslung mal fernab von jeglicher Kettenlängendiskussion ein paar krasse Impressionen von unserem Feiertagsride in Innsbruck.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13864


----------



## M!ke (27. Oktober 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal fernab von jeglicher Kettenlängendiskussion ein paar krasse Impressionen von unserem Feiertagsride in Innsbruck.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13864



Das gibt gleich 2    von mir ...geil...


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Oktober 2006)

@Richi2000

wo ist das (Killerdrop)  - lanser köpfl?


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Oktober 2006)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Wie immer beeindruckend!


----------



## Augus1328 (27. Oktober 2006)

Salve,

das Bike beim Killerdrop war doch kein Torque, oder? 
Doppelbrücke vorne?

Nichtsdestotrotz top  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Oktober 2006)

kein torque!


----------



## Wuudi (27. Oktober 2006)

Korintenkakker


----------



## thory (27. Oktober 2006)

Habe mich gestern vor Sonnenaufgang auf einen netten Gipfel der Bayerischen Alpen hochgeschafft um den Sonnenaufgang und eine super Trailabfahrt zu geniessen:













....der aufgehenden Sonnen entgegen:




da ich alleine unterwegs war gibts leider net so die dollen action bilder - aber die stimmung war super. Und es waren so an die 15 Grad warm, am 26.10 in >1600m.
Manchmal lohnt es sich etwas früher aufzustehen und im Schein der Lupine duch den finsteren Wald zu kurven.


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

@thory
wow...vor Sonnenaufgang....das wäre nichts für mich!
So früh am Morgen bin ich noch zu nichts zu gebrauchen...... 

sehr feine Fotos 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## thto (27. Oktober 2006)

sehr schöne pics !


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Ihr geht mir auf die Nerven mit euren tollen Bildern... 

Das einzige, was ich bis Mitte Jänner noch zur Verfügung habe ist das Geschoß hier:






(man beachte: das ist quasi "Mountainbiken"...)






Und DAS soll mir jetzt mal einer nachmachen... 



@thory: herrliche Fotos, traumhafter Himmel!


----------



## Boombe (27. Oktober 2006)

naja, der retttungsring war ja gleich in der nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Oktober 2006)

Hauptsache du hast spezielle Algen-Reifen drauf... ;-)


----------



## aNo0Bis (27. Oktober 2006)

@ FloimSchnee,

Hättest du die Beiden Fontänen mit Photoshop noch raus gestempelt, hätte ich dich gefragt ob du ein naher Verwandter von Jesus bist! :LOL:
Aber tolles Bike, kann man die Gabel senken?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Aber tolles Bike, kann man die Gabel senken?


Leider net...
Der Vorbesitzer dürfte übrigens ein extremer Leichtbauer gewesen sein --> Single Speed, keine Vorderbremse (in Schweden auf SingleSpeed-Rädern nicht verpflichtend), etc. 

(Die Vorderbremse habe ich aber dann doch wieder nachgerüstet -- bremst eh immer noch schlecht genug...)


----------



## aNo0Bis (27. Oktober 2006)

Bremsen werden ja auch oft überbewertet! 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## M!ke (27. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir auf die Nerven mit euren tollen Bildern...
> 
> Das einzige, was ich bis Mitte Jänner noch zur Verfügung habe ist das Geschoß hier:
> 
> ...




Herrlich


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

@flo
sieht fast so aus wie das umgetunte Bike von.......ach lassen wir das......bin heute ganz friedlich! 
schönes Wetter habt ihr...oder ist das Foto schon länger her?

Kann man dir nicht dein ES6 irgendwie nachschicken? 
Sieht irgendwie sehr putzig aus, wenn man deine anderen Pics gewohnt ist 

vi ses och hoers
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Heute war zwar endlich wieder mal schönes, sprich: sonniges, Herbstwetter, 
durch die bereits sehr flach stehende Sonne hatte es aber trotzdem nur 7-9°C...

--> Die beiden Fotos sind im August entstanden.



Det är skitväder för det mesta nu...


----------



## pjfa (27. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Richi2000 (28. Oktober 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> kein torque!



intense m3... das torque ist da "etwas" überfordert fürchte ich (mich)


----------



## unchained (28. Oktober 2006)

hey pjfa, do you got new rims and tires for your bike? what type of rims are that? which producer? and.... whats up with your stock rims


----------



## pjfa (28. Oktober 2006)

They are the same, without stikers


----------



## unchained (28. Oktober 2006)

oh really?


----------



## thto (28. Oktober 2006)

morgen gehts in den wald die big bettys sind montiert , bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen....   schönen tag 

thorsten


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Oktober 2006)

Hui, jungfräuliche BigBettys... 

Was heißt da morgen? Lampe auf den Helm und los geht's...!


----------



## unchained (28. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> morgen gehts in den wald die big bettys sind montiert , bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen....   schönen tag
> 
> thorsten



Und der nächste im Bunde mit bb´s  geht doch. wünsch dir viel Spaß mit den Teilen


----------



## thto (28. Oktober 2006)

heut geht nix , gestern leider abgestürzt  

gabelthema ist bei mir abgehakt  zu teuer

vg
tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (28. Oktober 2006)

Wir haben die Bikes heut auch ein wenig an die frische Luft gelassen...


----------



## bietwahn (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Kurztrip zum Wilden kaiser in Tirol.
Man beachte die schönen Laufräder von Cane Creek ( falls diese auf den Bildern zu erkennen sind ), mal was anderes als immer nur DTSwiss oder MAVIC.


----------



## unchained (29. Oktober 2006)

Lycrawürschtle.... aber supi bilder


----------



## thto (29. Oktober 2006)

hi,
war heute 3 std im wald , die BB sind bergab total geil, bergauf müßte ich lügen dass sie nicht doch ein wenig mehr power verlangen.... aber vom grip her perfekt .....

schönen sonntag
tt

pics haben wir bei dieser wunderschönen herbsttour vergessen , sorry...


----------



## DaMudda (29. Oktober 2006)

@ thto : Als ich mein erstes Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung (Schimano GS200) bekommen habe, hat man mir mal beigebracht nie über Kreuz zu schalten, d.h. vorne und hinten kleines Ritzel gleichzeitig.
(Wie auf deinem Bild!)
Bringt Ketten und Zahnkranzverschleiß!?
Gilt sowas heute nicht mehr? 
Belehrt mich eines besseren wenn ich da falsch liege!!

Ansonsten : Mit BB siehts schon FETT aus!!
War heute den ganzen Nachmittag Kiteboarden...bei dem Wind musste das sein!!


----------



## thto (29. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> @ thto : Als ich mein erstes Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung (Schimano GS200) bekommen habe, hat man mir mal beigebracht nie über Kreuz zu schalten, d.h. vorne und hinten kleines Ritzel gleichzeitig.
> (Wie auf deinem Bild!)
> Bringt Ketten und Zahnkranzverschleiß!?
> Gilt sowas heute nicht mehr?
> ...



guude,

habe den gang gewählt, da so das rad leichter zu demontieren ist....

kennst du dich aus in der gegend, können ja mal biken ?

viele grüße
tt


----------



## DaMudda (29. Oktober 2006)

@ Thto : PM
Zur Montage ists Ok...aber vorm Foto machen beim nächsten mal hochschalten... ;-)


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Oktober 2006)

standardstellung zum reifenausbau...wenn man sieht wieviele da ewig herumzerren bis das rad draussen oder wieder drinnen ist...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (29. Oktober 2006)

ES6 of my friend Roberto and my XC7


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

The Portugese Canyon community is growing...


----------



## Fischgesicht (30. Oktober 2006)

...nicht nur die portugiesische!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

?


----------



## Obey (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

In meiner Galerie gibts für die Interessierten ein paar Fotos vom Canyon Shop mit einigen 2007er Bikes. 

Grüße obey

P.S.: Ich habe ganz artig einen Canyon Angestellten vorher nach der Lizenz zum Knipsen gefragt


----------



## Christian_74 (30. Oktober 2006)

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin so frech:


----------



## Astaroth (30. Oktober 2006)

WOW wie GEIL!!!


----------



## thto (30. Oktober 2006)

@obey
sehr nett vielen dank 

thorsten


----------



## unchained (30. Oktober 2006)

na zum Glük hab ich mein ES7 in ´06 gekauft .......


----------



## braintrust (30. Oktober 2006)

ist das beim ESX6 so eine art auberine/dunkles violett ?

hmm also ES7 fÃ¼r 1999â¬ find ich schonmal sehr gut, was mehrwertsteuergerede angeht


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja, also auf den Fotos schaut der Schriftzug ja nicht schlecht aus...


Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> na zum Glük hab ich mein ES7 in ´06 gekauft .......


Sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir gerade auch: Zum Glück hab ich nich aufs ESX von nächstem Jahr gewartet, sondern mir kurzfristig was ganz anderes gekauft. Die Lackierung vom 6er geht find ich mal garnicht (auch wenns sonst sicher n tolles Rad ist).
Am besten gefällt mir auf den Bildern das Torque FR. Der Preis für 180mm Federweg geht schon ziemlich in Ordnung finde ich.


----------



## Ryanotb (30. Oktober 2006)

Hello me in action with my torque 3  






My torque 3


----------



## unchained (30. Oktober 2006)

cute little thing


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Oktober 2006)

Der Aubergine-Ton is ja mal geil, ziemlich ausgefallen für so "Stangenware".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

Nein, ausgefallen für Canyon, 
bei anderen Herstellern hat man schon immer Farben bekommen...

...und "Stangenware" ist abgesehen von extrem seltenen Custom-Rahmen eh jeder Rahmen...


@ryanotb: nice!


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Oktober 2006)

Dann zeig mir mal ein anderes Großserien-Bike in so ner Farbe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

Ähnliche dunkle Töne findet man bei fast jedem Hersteller, 
genau diesen Farbton jetzt zu finden ist natürlich komisch...

...aber Kona hat dennoch sowas:


----------



## cos75 (30. Oktober 2006)

Die neuen Canyons schauen echt gut aus. Haben die neuen Torques eigentlich jetzt auch eine ISCG-Aufnahme ?

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom "alten" ESX von diesem Samstag:
















Die restlichen Fotos von der Tour gibts in decay's mtblog hier


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Oktober 2006)

Cool, das sieht ja aus wie in Südtirol - seit wann habt ihr echte berge?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß, wo's war, ich weiß, wo's war..... 

Echt schöne Fotos!


----------



## cos75 (30. Oktober 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Cool, das sieht ja aus wie in Südtirol - seit wann habt ihr echte berge?


Hier gibts schon ein paar nette Berge, aber für diese hier mussten wir nach Österreich (Wettersteingebirge) fahren


----------



## pjfa (30. Oktober 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Hello me in action with my torque 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolies les tofs


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Oktober 2006)

now thats how a torque should be treated!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (30. Oktober 2006)

also, ich würde einen 2007er Rahmen als Ersatz für einen 2006er akzeptieren. Finde die, egal in welcher Farbe, extrem geil.


----------



## User129 (30. Oktober 2006)

echt super Bilder cos75
jedes mal wenn ich sowas sehe frage ich mich warum zum Teufel ich immer noch in Bremen wohne...


----------



## DOPI (31. Oktober 2006)

User129 schrieb:


> echt super Bilder cos75
> jedes mal wenn ich sowas sehe frage ich mich warum zum Teufel ich immer noch in Bremen wohne...



Das denk ich auch immer (Düsseldorf)!!


----------



## coldcut (31. Oktober 2006)

Mein BIG MOUNTAIN: 

Mit Marzocchi 66, Sun Doubletracks, Kettenführung...usw.


----------



## unchained (31. Oktober 2006)

joa kann was


----------



## pfohlenrolle (31. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ihr geht mir auf die Nerven mit euren tollen Bildern...
> 
> Das einzige, was ich bis Mitte Jänner noch zur Verfügung habe ist das Geschoß hier:
> 
> ...





Schickes Dredg-Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Oktober 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Schickes Dredg-Shirt


Auweh, ganz falsch... 

Schau mal eher hier rein...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja mei, hast mich überzeugt. Zieh die Falten in ab und es könnte auch so aussehen  : ... fast zumindest


----------



## cos75 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ohne Helm...ts..ts.


----------



## fitze (31. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Auweh, ganz falsch...
> 
> Schau mal eher hier rein...



Schade, Dredg rockt!


----------



## pjfa (31. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Luis72 (1. November 2006)

Hallo Radkollegen,

weiss jemand von euch den Preis vom Torque ES7?
Auf den Fotos im Radladen war leider nur der Preis des ES7 um 1999 Euronen zu erkennen und ich wüsste zu gern, was das Nachfolgemodell des Torque2 kostet...

Herzlichen Gruss
Luis

PS.: da hat man einmal frei, und es schüttet...!


----------



## Christian_74 (1. November 2006)

Luis72 schrieb:


> PS.: da hat man einmal frei, und es schüttet...!



Tja, hier ist strahlende Sonne . Dafür sitzen wir aber in der Arbeit .


----------



## thory (1. November 2006)

Ein paar pics vom Torque in Bozen und Umgebung:














weitere Bilder vom letzten Wochenende in Bozen findet Ihr in meiner Gallerie.

Gruss


----------



## Sisu (2. November 2006)

@thory
schöne Fotos
da bekommt man direkt nochmal Lust schnell nach Südtirol zu fahren!


----------



## aemkei77 (2. November 2006)

1. Bild Jenesien, 2. vom Rittnerhorn herunter, 3. Nesselbrunn?

Oder sollte ich wieder öfters nach Hause fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. November 2006)

Hehe, bei 1 glaub ich hast du recht, bei 3 sicher...
...traumhafte Gegend, im März/April werde ich da wieder hinfetzen, glaub ich...



 

 




 


Und meine Lieblingserinnerung:


----------



## thory (2. November 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> 1. Bild Jenesien, 2. vom Rittnerhorn herunter, 3. Nesselbrunn?
> 
> Oder sollte ich wieder öfters nach Hause fahren?



wenn sich das auf meine Bilder bezieht --> sicher eine gute Idee, da wieder öfter nach Hause zu fahren.

Also das erste Bild ist in der Nähe von Tann auf dem Weg nach Oberbozen geknipst worden, das zweite auf der Abfahrt von diesem Seilbahngipfel (200m niedriger als das Rittner Horn) nach Tann. Und das 3. Foto enstand auf dem 3er von Oberbozen nach Bozen.

Gruss


----------



## thory (2. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hehe, bei 1 glaub ich hast du recht, bei 3 sicher...
> ...traumhafte Gegend, im März/April werde ich da wieder hinfetzen, glaub ich...



Erstens nicht "fetzen" sondern umwelt und wandererverträglich befahren  
Zweitens ist Herbst die absolut schönste zeit (mein Geschmack)
Drittens habe ich mich für Mai dort wieder einquartiert


----------



## aemkei77 (2. November 2006)

dann ist eh nur das erste falsch, aber dieses WE fahr ich wieder mal heim, etwas Heimatkunde betreiben


----------



## Wuudi (2. November 2006)

Tua du, hier ist's noch super warm - fast spätsommerlich .

Ok, in der Höhe "solls" auch geschneit haben ..hmmmmmmm ich seh hier in Meran aber glücklicherweise nix


----------



## v3lo (2. November 2006)

@wuudi wo sind denn die tollen Bilder entstanden =) da will ich auch hin 

gruß Fabian


----------



## TheIF (3. November 2006)

nach "Durchfahrung" bewachsen Löcher


----------



## Wuudi (3. November 2006)

@v3lo

Meine Bilder ? Wo, welche ?


----------



## Didi123 (3. November 2006)

TheIF schrieb:


> nach "Durchfahrung" bewachsen Löcher


Das sieht nicht gut aus!
Was sind denn "bewachsen Löcher"...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (3. November 2006)

musste wohl im deutsch-tschechischen Wörterbuch nachschauen!!
ich mein zwecks den "bewachsen Löcher"


----------



## Staabi (3. November 2006)

Hmm,

bewachsen Löcher schließen wir in unserer Garantie ganz klar aus... 

Sieht aber schon nach Überlastung (Unfall) aus, ohne das ich jetzt mehr zu dem Fall weiß als Ihr.

TheIf kann sich ja mal mit mir in Verbindung setzen wenn er von Garantie ausgeht. 

Grüße,


Michael


----------



## aemkei77 (3. November 2006)

http://www.bike-forum.cz/forum/fotky/nase_biky.html?detail=2152

die kommentare dazu, wenn wer was versteht bitte den sinn übersetzen


----------



## cos75 (3. November 2006)

Sowas hatten wir hier doch schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3015626&postcount=2897

Wenigstens bricht es nicht und man kann noch heimfahren


----------



## braintrust (3. November 2006)

sooo grad zusammengebaut und kurze probefahrt gemacht....saugeil..da freu ich mich schon auf mein ES7 2007 






keene angst, refloktoren,sticker usw fliegen noch raus


----------



## Sisu (3. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Heute war zwar endlich wieder mal schönes, sprich: sonniges, Herbstwetter,
> durch die bereits sehr flach stehende Sonne hatte es aber trotzdem nur 7-9°C...
> 
> --> Die beiden Fotos sind im August entstanden.
> ...



Bei uns ist seit gestern  der Winter eingekehrt und auch so richtiges Sch...Wetter!

Möchte jetzt auch lieber in Südtirol leben...bin irgendwie nicht so der Winterbiker!

Schönes WE allen!

Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIF (3. November 2006)

TheIF schrieb:


> nach "Durchfahrung" bewachsen Löcher



*Dieses war am Bild geshrieben (übersetzt aus tschechisch) : Mit Canyon bin ich  eine Familie amFußweg überholen, bin in Gras einfahren , wo  versteckte tiefe Loch war (groß wie größere Kanal). Beide Fälle bei Geschwindigkeit über 20. Ich habe 97 kg. Canyon wurde aus der zweiter Hand, also konnte ermüdet sein. Btw: beide Fälle stören die Gabel nicht.

Mein Rad ist hier*


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2006)

Es ist üblich, dass bei einer solchen Belastung nicht die Gabel, sondern der Rahmen nachgibt. Wenn es, wie beschrieben, wirklich ein tiefes Loch war, wundert mich der Defekt bei dem Fahrergewicht nicht.


----------



## unchained (3. November 2006)

Ich habe heute die untere Bolzenschraube der Dämpferaufnahme abgerissen  

Allerdings ist keine Beschäfdigung am Rahmen oder am Dämpfer. Es ist lediglich die Schraube abgerissen..... Ich habe sie aber schon aus dem Rahmen geschoben. 

Jetzt die Frage, 

Weiß jemand ob ich bei Canyon Ersatz bekomme? 

Ich brauche nur die unteren beiden Schrauben, die den Dämpfer im Rahmen halten.

Das passiert, wenn man einmal auf nen drehmomentschlüssel eingeschossen ist und dann nen anderen verwendet  .....


----------



## Mathias2297 (3. November 2006)

TheIF schrieb:


> nach "Durchfahrung" bewachsen Löcher



ein Glück fährste kein Carbon, das hätte dich ja augespießt


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2006)

@unchained: schreib ein Mail -- das geht entweder auf Kulanz/Garantie oder kostet dir einen einstelligen Eurobetrag...


----------



## unchained (3. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @unchained: schreib ein Mail -- das geht entweder auf Kulanz/Garantie oder kostet dir einen einstelligen Eurobetrag...



Okay. danke, werd ich mache.


----------



## loxa789 (4. November 2006)

Hey Flo!
dauern nicht mehr lange und du könntest in österreich wieder schneebrett fahren.bei uns schneits schon den zweiten tag bis auf 640 m herab. das wetter ist leider nur noch feucht und krauslig.  

nun hät ich aber ne frage an dich was macht du immer im netz ich an deiner stelle würde nur den hübschen schwedinnen nachlaufen. 
lg loxa789


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde nur den hübschen schwedinnen nachlaufen.
> lg loxa789


Na was glaubst, warum ich erst jetzt um 12:00 aufgestanden bin...?


----------



## Trailsucker (5. November 2006)

Die lackierung vom es7 gefällt mir mal saugut


----------



## braintrust (5. November 2006)

schwarz? 
bin echt ma gespannt auf die anderen modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (5. November 2006)

BM-SL, update mit neuem LRS u. neuen Reifen (Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 Single Ply), neues Gesamtgewicht 16,2  




(leider keine besonders gute Bildqualität)





Salve
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (5. November 2006)

sehr fein das bike


----------



## Trollobaby (5. November 2006)

sieht geil aus
was hat den der LRS gekostet?


----------



## Augus1328 (5. November 2006)

Darf ich nicht verraten


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2006)

Boah, da hat einer einen Geld*******r... 

...geiler LRS! 


EDIT: hoppla, da gibt's ja eine automatische Sternderl-Zensur...
...ich meinte: Geldscheiszer. (alte Schreibweise, um ß darzustellen)


----------



## Augus1328 (5. November 2006)

okok, es waren incl. Bereifung 600   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. November 2006)

Heftig deftig, von welcher Marke/Marken ist denn der LRS???


----------



## Augus1328 (5. November 2006)

http://www.dtswiss.ch/index.asp?fuseaction=wheels.bikedetail&id=5


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Sieht schon geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (5. November 2006)

hast du schon ma über ne 66 nachgedacht? oder nen coildämpfer. ich dachte nur weil du schon bei den lrs solche geschütze auffährst.

ps: ich hatte neulich auch eine begegnung mit dem fr 2350. hab leider kein photo gemacht. sah aber sehr geil aus. das vorderrad hing aus einem total verrostetem peugot 106. (zwergenauto)


----------



## Augus1328 (6. November 2006)

Moin,

nicht an eine 66er aber an eine RS Lyrik. Die soll angeblich auch in 1,5 auf`m deutschen Markt landen. Luftdämpfer ist ausreichend, evtl. aber Wechsel auf einen Fox dhx 5.0 Air oder den Manitou Evolver.

Mal sehen, der Winter ist lang. 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

vielleicht den evolver. da hört man wenigstens nicht soviel dichtungs-ärger wie mi dem dhx.


----------



## De Freerider (6. November 2006)

Für 600 euro??? WO??
Ich bin heiss auf diesen LRS


----------



## fitze (6. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> vielleicht den evolver. da hört man wenigstens nicht soviel dichtungs-ärger wie mi dem dhx.



Ist auch schwerlich möglich das von einem Dämpfer zu hören den es quasi noch nicht gibt.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## klogrinder (6. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nicht an eine 66er aber an eine RS Lyrik. Die soll angeblich auch in 1,5 auf`m deutschen Markt landen. Luftdämpfer ist ausreichend, evtl. aber Wechsel auf einen Fox dhx 5.0 Air oder den Manitou Evolver.
> 
> ...



Lyrik is doch eher All Mountain wieso nicht Totem oder Domain??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. November 2006)

Seit wann gehören 160mm Gabeln mit 1,5" Steuerrohr zur All-Mountain Kategorie ?


----------



## Trailsucker (6. November 2006)

gehören sie nicht. allerdings is mir neu dass es die lyrik auch in 1.5 geben soll. (was ich einfach mal bezweifle -> lyrik is von rs als all-mountain-gabel positioniert und da is wie wuudi schon sagte ein 1.5er rohr doch eher selten^^)

aber nochmal wieso lyrik. ich hab auch an die geo gedacht. die 66 gibts ab 07 auch mit 180mm federweg. das sollte so ziemlich das maximum für das bm sein


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild vor dem Start vom letzten Wochenende, 1x Vöran/Gargazon, 3x Meran 2000, dann ging leider die Sonne unter - jetzt heisst es früher aufstehen 





Actionphotos gibts leider keine, dazu müsste man stehen bleiben...


----------



## Trailsucker (6. November 2006)

eine demo (NEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDD!!!!!!!)


----------



## Wuudi (6. November 2006)

3x Meran 2000 ? Mit dr Seilbahn rauf ? Und dann die Rodelpiste runter bis auf die Hauptstraße ? Wieder rauftreten zur Seilbahn und von vorne ?


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

ich will auch !


----------



## fitze (6. November 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> gehören sie nicht. allerdings is mir neu dass es die lyrik auch in 1.5 geben soll. (was ich einfach mal bezweifle -> lyrik is von rs als all-mountain-gabel positioniert und da is wie wuudi schon sagte ein 1.5er rohr doch eher selten^^)



Auch wenn du es bezweifelst gibt es die Lyrik als 1,5er.  Und sie ist nicht als All Mountain sondern als Enduro positioniert. Für All Mountain wär sie auch etwas grob. Ist vergleichbar mit der 66. Federweg fast. Steckachse, 35 Standrohre, etc.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 3x Meran 2000 ? Mit dr Seilbahn rauf ? Und dann die Rodelpiste runter bis auf die Hauptstraße ?



Sowieso Seilbahn, 3x treten wär ja rekordverdächtig

Runter zuerst von der Bergstation links über die Piste, dann den Forstweg hinüner zur Hauptpiste (wie auch im Winter), runter zur Strasse und dann den 50er und 55 hinunter ins Tal

nix mit treten - bisch narrisch?


----------



## Augus1328 (6. November 2006)

@all: Mein BM-SL soll kein Downhiller werden mit 180mm Federweg, sondern weiterhin ein einigermaßen leichtes Touren-Freeride-Fully (mit absenkbarer Gabel) mit dem ich meine alpinen Trailtouren bewältigen kann. Dazu kommen noch hin u. wieder Bikepark Besuche. Gesamtgewicht nicht mehr als 16 kg.

Lyrik in 1.5 z.B. hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13125
Bei Rock Shox auf der HP steht die Lyrik mit 160mm doch tatsächlich unter All Mountain  Wobei der Begriff ja wirklich dehnbar ist.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## cos75 (6. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Bei Rock Shox auf der HP steht die Lyrik mit 160mm doch tatsächlich unter All Mountain  Wobei der Begriff ja wirklich dehnbar ist.



Nächstes Jahr ist irgendwie alles All Mountain was nicht mindesten 170mm Federweg hat. Enduro gibt es nicht mehr, weil danach kommt gleich Freeride.

Dubbel kann auch ziemlich gut die einzelnen MTB-Kategorien erklären. Bitte erklärs uns nochmal !  

Fescher LRS, Oli. Dann kann Meran ja kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (6. November 2006)

Und wie wir mittlerweile wissen, braucht man als Forststraßentourer ja auch miiindestens 150-160mm Federweg........................


----------



## Trailsucker (6. November 2006)

(bin trailsucker nur beim freund)
ja ok. das mit dem all-mountain könnte stimmen da die ammmis nie eine klasse namens enduro kannten sondern bei ihnen wirklich nach am direkt fr kommt. dann würd ich doch zur lyrik tendieren weil 66 und domain doch eindeutig nur für den dh gebaut sind

edit: aber nen neuer dämpfer wär schon mal was. weil irg wie sieht er doch ein wenig klein aus. sicher sagt das nicht über performance aus. aber bei so nem bike würd ich doch was anderes erwarten^^


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

aemkei77, naechste mal bitte mehr aus der 40er fox rausholen , ist ja peinlich mit den kabelbindern 

und ansonsten: was steht ihr alle im moment auf den rock shox kram? nur weil mal ne brauchbare FR gabel von denen kommt?


----------



## Trailsucker (6. November 2006)

ja also ich hab hier im forum einen beitrag gelesen von einem der bei seinem bergamont big air no.2 (sehr sehr geiles bike; hät ich geld würd ich mir das als reine bergabmaschine kaufen) von ner travis auf ne totem twostep umgestiegen ist. er meinte dass die federeigenschaften sowas von geil wären. allerdings kamen gleich die 66-konservativen die meinten dass die 66 sich bewährt hätte usw. blabla. also sie muss schon was sein.


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2006)

lesen: *vor* dem start
Kabelbinder zeigt nur wieweit die Gabel für den Transport abgesenkt war



Vorderrad war eingebaut (Normalerweise meins auch, hab nur grad die Gabel lackiert, deshalb hier ausgebaut)


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> und ansonsten: was steht ihr alle im moment auf den rock shox kram? nur weil mal ne brauchbare FR gabel von denen kommt?


Weil das Zeug (beileibe nicht nur im FR-Bereich) echt gut ist und zu überwiegend angemessenen Preisen verkauft wird.


----------



## Trailsucker (6. November 2006)

eben wir reden hier ja nich von irg einem "kram" sondern von rs parts. und du kannst mal die esxler hier fragen wie zufrieden sie mit der pike sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Leute, vergesst nicht wer das geschrieben hat. Dieser jemand hat doch "Probleme" mit seinem Dämpfer und seitdem ist RS für ihn nur noch mist...


----------



## Augus1328 (6. November 2006)

@aemkei77: warum anders lackiert? Weiß war doch perfekt  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

Ähem. Nicht RS, sondern SRAM. Nochmal zur Info:

Pearl nach IIRC 500 km am ölen.
Juicy 7 Rubbeln/Stottern (beim T3 wie beim ES7)
Kapute "Dichtungsringe/SPrengringe" am X.0 nach kurzer Zeit.


Ansonsten mal was zum Topic, es ist jetzt fertig:

Geändert wurde, von Links nach rechts:

Tausch Schlauch > Schwalbe Extralight.
Tausch Big Betty: NN 2,4 - fährt sich 1A. Guter Grip auf Schotter, gute Traktion, geringerer Rollwiderstand. 2,0 Bar.
Pedal: Shimano 540 - ideal.
Sattel: Strike TRK - unter 5 getesteten Satteln, der brauchbarste im Kompromiss Komfort/Druckvermeidung/Beweglichkeit/Preis
3Mark50 Aldi LED RÜckstrahler
Tausch Syntace P6 gegen Thomson (Syntace zu schade zum fahren).
Stück Schlauchgummi am Sitzrohr zur Matschvermeidung im Sitzrohr.
SKS MudX. Damit mir nicht dauernd die Steine hochfliegen.
Barends - muss
Ergon Griffe - top.
Syntace VRO / Riser-Lenker:Mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeit, höheres Cockpit> Bessere Übersicht.  Auch wenn der VOrbau ein Tick zu "lang" ist.
BBB BIke ALert: Geile, eklig klingende Klingel.
Silberner Alu-Spacer: Kultstück aus meinem 97er, erstem MTB.
Billige Aldi Krypton-Lampe, falles mal wieder 17 Uhr wird und es dunkelt.
Billiger 3 Euro Radcomputer vom Aldi. Und wenn die Batterie leer ist, schmeiss ich ihn weg 
Mantel/Schlauch wie hinten.

Konfig:

DHX:
10 klicks Zugstufe rausgedreht
Piggy auf 80 Psi
Bottom auf 3 kreise Sichtbar
Positiv auf 160PSI

Van RC2:
Zugstufe auf 6 klicks reingedreht.
Kein Preload
Standard-Feder
Low/High Druckstufe auf 1 (sensibel)

Gewicht, mit Ausrüstung: 79 kilo.

Für die 36 such ich noch ne weichere (lila) Feder.

Macken: Juicy 7 Stottern, bekanntes "Sitzrohr-Problem", Grate im Sitzrohr, paar Macken an der vorderen DT Swiss Felge (Produktionsfehler?).

Fährt sich: Robust, steif, dennoch sehr wendig. Wenn auch, selbst mit vollem ProPedal, leichtem Pumpen (ca 5mm).Sehr flink, Gewicht, nach dem Tausch auf NN, nicht mehr negativ bemerkbar.

Herbst/Winter-Kombi mit Lichtern und Dreckblech.


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

bitte sag das das nicht wahr ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Tausch Syntace P6 gegen Thomson (Syntace zu schade zum fahren).


Das ist aber jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 

ad Torque-Optik: Einkaufskorb fehlt noch und wenn du die XT-Kurbel schon so schön (??) abklebst -- warum nicht auch gleich den ganzen Rahmen?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> bitte sag das das nicht wahr ist.



*gg* naja ein touren-torque halt   hatte canyon doch auch als solches angepriesen


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ein touren-torque halt


Das ist ein *Einkaufs*-Torque -- für Nightrides im Gelände ist das Lamperl nämlich nicht ausreichend...


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

vorallem seine beschreibung unter dem accountbild ist lustig... 

bike:.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. November 2006)

Autsch, Alpha ! Jetzt wirds hier nur noch Kommentare hageln. Mit dem Aufbau wirst jetzt in die Geschichte eingehen. Schon der Hammer.


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

naja, alpha du hast dir aber Mühe gegeben. ! das muss man dir lassen. Nur du hast nicht mal nen fünkchen Geschmack !


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

naja eigentlich sollte jeder mit seinem bike machen können was er will. schön finde ich es auch nicht, aber wenn er das so will und damit glücklich ist.

mein torque würde ich aber nicht daneben stellen


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

Sooo, nach ner langen Umbauphase ist meins auch mal wieder dran... 

neue Teile:

XT Kasette, XT Kettenblätter, diverse Schrauben, PC 99 Kette, Jagwire Schaltzüge mit Stahlflex Außenhüllen. 




































X0 Komplett ausnander genommen, gereinigt und neu gefettet.. läuft wie am 1. Tag


----------



## User129 (7. November 2006)

sieht auf jeden Fall mal sehr schick aus vor allem die Schaltzüge die ham was


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

da hat ja bike-components gut geliefert - die züge haben wirklich was


----------



## Astaroth (7. November 2006)

Servus,
entschuldigt wenn ich das so schreibe aber was der Alpha seinem Torque da angetan hat ist ja pervers :kotz: !!! Nix gegen Alpha aber bekanntlich läßt sich ja über *GUTEN* Geschmack streiten und das ist ja hier sicherlich der Fall.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

Fehlt noch der Dynamo


----------



## Raphi78 (7. November 2006)

@Alpha.... du rauchst doch was...!!!!  

ohne Worte!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2006)

Was wollt ihr denn? Ihr habt doch alle gesehen wie er sein ES verunstaltet hat. Warum sollte er es mit dem Torque anders machen?

Es ist einfach grausam.

Naja, wenigstens wird er damit sogar beim Eisdielenposen ausgelacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> @aemkei77: warum anders lackiert? Weiß war doch perfekt



Stimmt, aber ich hab so viel herumgebastelt (Buchsen neu kalibirert, neue Druckstufendämpfung, neue Dichtungen) - da wollte ich einfach was anderes...

Zumindest funktioniert sie jetzt endlich so wie es sein sollte (ging zwar in weiss auch, aber wenn ich jetzt keinen Grund mehr habe, eine neue Gabel zu kaufen, dann musss es zumindest eine neue Farbe sein)


----------



## loxa789 (7. November 2006)

Vergesst alpha wenn man seine räder sieht kann man sich denken welch möchtegern mtbler er ist. mit sowas kann man nicht sportlich fahren. 
loxa


----------



## Christian_74 (7. November 2006)

*ARRGGHHH!!! QUE HIJO DE PUTA!!!!*
(sorry, bei sowas kommt mein Deutsch an die Grenze)

Alpha hat es geschafft!!! Jetzt habe ich definitiv Augen-Krebs!!! 
Definitiv fehlt da nur ein Einkaufkörbchen!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

Ich könnt die Barends ja abnehmen, wenn ich das nächste mal fotografiere, hm?


----------



## braintrust (7. November 2006)

porno


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2006)

Du könntest:

Den ganzen palle abgeklebten Kram entfernen. Ein Rad das benutzt wird darf auch so aussehen. Das was du machst ist peinlich.

Zugeben das du im Flachen rumfährst weil du mit dem "Dicht"-Gummi und der Schelle für das Rücklicht den Sattel eh nicht weit absenken kannst.

Nen noch breiteren Sattel drauf machen, weil du ja eh nicht mehr dahinter kommen kannst. Nunja, brauchst du ja auch nicht, weil du ihn eh nicht absenken kannst.

Nochmehr komische Lichtgeber anbauen.

Nen Einkaufskorb anbringen.

Schauen ob es nicht noch ne Stelle für Kabelbinder gibt, weil es ja sein könnte das die Eintauchtiefe der Gabel auch dort abgelesen werden kann. Es ist superwichtig an jeder Gabelseite einen zu haben, das verstehe ich und sicherlich jeder andere auch.

Einen noch längeren Vorbau dran machen um den Einsatzzweck eines solchen Rades noch mehr ad absurdum zu führen.

Neben den pannenanfälligen Superleichschläuchen noch Slicks montieren, weil das Rad doch eh nur Straße und vielleicht mal nen Forstweg sieht.

Der Mudcatcher, ok, wenn man ihn braucht, aber deiner hat noch kein Atom Dreck gesehen und wird es wohl auch nicht so bald.

Hörnchen, ok, wenn man mit der Kiste auf Tour geht, aber ist die nicht vor allem zum runterheizen und mit ertragbarem Aufwand wieder hoch zu fahren?

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

PS: Hier nochmal das Wunderwerk von Alpha, weils so sch** ist:


----------



## decay (7. November 2006)

@Alpha-Centauri: Hiermit verleihe ich dir die goldene Stylegurke 2006


----------



## Ryanotb (7. November 2006)

Oh my god ! It's so ugly !


----------



## Ryanotb (7. November 2006)

Me in action with my Torque 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (7. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> [..]
> Nur du hast nicht mal nen fünkchen Geschmack !



Wenn es nur kein Gemschmack wär.
Ich glaube das Alpha nicht ganz verstanden hat, für welche Einsatzgebiete seine  Fahrräder sind.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist superwichtig an jeder Gabelseite einen zu haben, das verstehe ich und sicherlich jeder andere auch.


Das macht schon Sinn, da man dann auf einer Seite z.B. die Höchstausnutzung bei einer Tour feststellen kann, auf der anderen Seite die Ausnutzung bei einer Schlüsselstelle o.ä.


@Alpha: mich würde noch interessieren, was dabei der Gedanke ist:





ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Tausch Syntace P6 gegen Thomson (Syntace zu schade zum fahren).


Das klingt ein bissl so, wie wenn man Kaviar kauft, ihn dann aber nicht isst, weil er zu schade dafür ist...
...im Ernst: was machst du mit der Stütze?


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

Kann man das bild nicht der Mountainbike senden ?

Die ham ja immer so ne Style-Polizei Box . Da wär das gut aufgehoben ...


----------



## Raphi78 (7. November 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Du könntest:
> 
> Den ganzen palle abgeklebten Kram entfernen. Ein Rad das benutzt wird darf auch so aussehen. Das was du machst ist peinlich.
> 
> ...




Ich würde noch einen Rennradlenker vorschlagen!


----------



## stick007 (7. November 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch einen Rennradlenker vorschlagen!



Richtig.  Dann aber auch falsch rum. Also nach oben. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## loxa789 (7. November 2006)

nichts für ungut, von alpa kannst jedes rad kaufen es wird auch noch nach zehn jahren so gut wie neu sein. ich such derzeit nen billigen freerider(ca1500) alpha willst nicht dein armes armes torque verkaufen. ich würde es auch artgerecht bewegen. so ein rad braucht freilauf. ist wie nen rotweiler in einer 34²m wohnung in der stadt zu halten. mach das rad glücklich und gibs wieder her. 
loxa789

ps.: kann sein dass dein schnellspanner (sattelstütze) falschherum montiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (7. November 2006)

@alpha
jedem das seine, ich werde ab heute nur noch darüber lachen .....

Thorsten


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:


> ps.: kann sein dass dein schnellspanner (sattelstütze) falschherum montiert ist?



so herum hat er weniger luftwiderstand


----------



## Sisu (7. November 2006)

....hab´s ja gewusst, daß das noch mit dem Torque passiert 
also alpha......eigentlich kann man zu sowas nicht mehr viel sagen.... 
und das hat gewiss nichts mit Neid zu tun......eher Mitleid (mit dem Torque)

@thto.....hattest du nicht vor kurzem gepostet, daß ,wenn sowas passiert alpha auf deiner Ignorliste landet? 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## thto (7. November 2006)

ingnore list hatte ich gepostet aber meine neugier hat gesiegt...  wer weiss was noch kommt sattelsitzheizung oder mehr schutzfolie gegen steinschlag


----------



## Christian_74 (7. November 2006)

Na ja, Schutzbleche vorne + hinten fehlen noch. 

Oder ist es vielleicht ein Schönwetterbike?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

> Das macht schon Sinn, da man dann auf einer Seite z.B. die Höchstausnutzung bei einer Tour feststellen kann, auf der anderen Seite die Ausnutzung bei einer Schlüsselstelle o.ä.



genau




> @Alpha: mich würde noch interessieren, was dabei der Gedanke istas klingt ein bissl so, wie wenn man Kaviar kauft, ihn dann aber nicht isst, weil er zu schade dafür ist...
> ...im Ernst: was machst du mit der Stütze?




das lag an den graten in dem sitzrohr. hab gemerkt, dass da was "nicht ganz" passt und so lieber die olle thomson montiert. die ich wegen den fummeligen und billigen schrauben eh nicht mag. bevor ich also die P6 rouiniert wäre, hab ich dann die thomson geholt. das ganze hat sich bewahrheitet, da wirklich grate im sitzrohr waren, die die thomson gut mitgenommen hat und spürbar verkratzte.

wenn die batterien meiner kamera mal aufgeladen sind, kann ich gern mal demonstrieren, wie das problem der grate mit ner ganz alten stütze gelöst wurde. die sieht aus, als wär man mit nem rohrschneider drüber.

die gute P6 ziert das ES, wenn es wieder zurückkommt. 

die schutzfolie wär noch ne gute idee. aber die bekomm ich so schwer ans unterrohr.

nun ja. mir gefällt das torque. als stabiles zweitrad sehr zu gebrauchen. aber als alltagsrad musste es man etwas "aufwerten", wie man sieht.

Also, beim nächsten Fotoshooting dann: Steckblech weg, Beleuchtung weg, Aufkleber auf Kurbel weg?

Was hab ich übrigens mit so nem Stummelvorbau für vorteile?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

Wenn du das mit den Graten eh schon vermutet hast, warum hast du sie dann nicht einfach mit einer Rundfeile entfernt? Dauert zwei Minuten...





ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Was hab ich übrigens mit so nem Stummelvorbau für vorteile?


Auf den Strecken, wo ich vermute, dass du fährst (wir sehen ja nie Fotos von dir, wo du fährst -- nur immer herumstehende Fahrräder...): keine.

Auf den Strecken, wo ein Bike wie das Torque üblicherweise bewegt wird (siehe Thory, Richi2000, ryanotb): weniger Überschlagsgefahr/gefühle, mehr Handlichkeit, etwas quirligeres Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Was hab ich übrigens mit so nem Stummelvorbau für vorteile?


Au mann.
Vielleicht die zentrale Sitzposition, die man bei einem solchen Rad haben sollte wenn man den Berg runtersticht? Klar, beim Teerschlecken kannste gerne 120mm+ drauf machen. LOL

PS: Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal den Alpha irgendwo fahren sehen? Mag jemand in seiner Nähe ihm mal zeigen was MTB fahren heisst?


----------



## Trailsucker (7. November 2006)

ALHPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....................      was hast du getan???? das soll doch kein torque sein oder?? torque das war doch dieses schicke bike von canyon. aber das ist doch kein torque. lieber gott lass es keins sein

@prof: man sollte eig mal vorbei fahren. aber das muss ich mir nicht antun


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> *ARRGGHHH!!! QUE HIJO DE PUTA!!!!*




harter Tobak, der hierfür definitiv zu hart ist ! man man man....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (7. November 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Du könntest:
> 
> Den ganzen palle abgeklebten Kram entfernen. Ein Rad das benutzt wird darf auch so aussehen. Das was du machst ist peinlich.
> 
> ...



I love the Saddle


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> harter Tobak, der hierfür definitiv zu hart ist ! man man man....




Ja und nein ich würd sagen das Bike ist nicht mehr (sprich no es) "de puta madre"


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

da kann wohl noch jemand spanisch   oh man wie kann man sein bike nur so vergewaltigen.....


----------



## tom23" (7. November 2006)

warum noch drüber aufregen?
Für mich gilt: Hopfen und Malz, Gott erhalts- und bei Alpha verloren.



Keine neuen Fotos von mir, da nach Ingolstadt gezogen, und 
Autobahnen nicht so aufregend finde...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

> Wenn du das mit den Graten eh schon vermutet hast, warum hast du sie dann nicht einfach mit einer Rundfeile entfernt? Dauert zwei Minuten...



die "vermutung" hatte ich mit der P6, die "wahrheit" wollte ich damit nicht wissen, das "resultat" bekam ich mit der Thomson, das finale entgraten hab ich mit ner alten alu stütze gemacht. die sah danach echt spektakulärer aus 




> Auf den Strecken, wo ein Bike wie das Torque üblicherweise bewegt wird (siehe Thory, Richi2000, ryanotb): weniger Überschlagsgefahr/gefühle, mehr Handlichkeit, etwas quirligeres Fahrverhalten.



würde da dann nicht ein hoher, kurzer vorbau mehr bringen?

nachteil ist doch dann weniger druck auf dem vorderrad? und dann doch wieder überschlagsgefühl wenn es den berg HOCH geht?

ich werd mir auf jedenfall mal den vorbau jetzt nach hinten ziehen. mal gucken, wie sich das fahrgefühl ändert.

hey doc - die aufkleber auf der kurbel hab ich entfernt. zufrieden?


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

Überschlagsgefühl beim bergHOCHfahren ? öhm ...


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

du bist echt ne arme persönlichkeit, wenn du dich duch uns hier beeinflussen lässt...... 

Steh zu deinen 2 missglückten rädern und gut ist... aber belästige uns wenigstens nicht immer mit diesen Missgeburten von früher mal pornicious gewesenen Bikes ! 

So !!! Nimms nicht persönlich


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Überschlagsgefühl beim bergHOCHfahren ? öhm ...



na, wenn das  vorderrad abhebt. dafür ist doch der ganze U-turn/Talas-Gedöhns da. da meint ich: wenn doch der vorbau flacher/länger ist, müsste doch mehr druck vorne sein, das rad also später abheben?

habt ihr noch nen tipp für paar günstige, brauchbare knie/schienbein und ellbogen/unterarm schoner?

So, dank zwangsurlaub geh ich jetzt mal wieder ne runde, aeh, Teerschlürfen.


----------



## tom23" (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So, dank zwangsurlaub geh ich jetzt mal wieder ne runde, aeh, Teerschlürfen.



so, jetzt isses passiert, jetzt hat dich die Stylepolizei verhaftet...
du wolltest ja nicht hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

watt? Ihr bringt das doch nicht auf das MTB Magazin???

Ich hab eben mal den VRO komplett nach hinten geschoben. Könnte von der Optik dem kurzen, ehemaligem Superforce hinkommen. Ich komm mit so nem stummelvorbau nicht klar.


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

oh doch !


----------



## Wuudi (7. November 2006)

*Leserbriefmail geschrieben*


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

ich bin gespannt , super wuudi


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> würde da dann nicht ein hoher, kurzer vorbau mehr bringen?


Kurz reicht, den Lenker noch höher zu bringen halte ich nicht für nötig/sinnvoll.



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> nachteil ist doch dann weniger druck auf dem vorderrad? und dann doch wieder überschlagsgefühl wenn es den berg HOCH geht?


Klar ist das Bergauffahren etwas anstrengender mit kurzem Vorbau, da man sich mit den Armen mehr zum Lenker ziehen muss. Die Steigfähigkeit an sich leidet darunter aber nicht. 



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich komm mit so nem stummelvorbau nicht klar.


Was heißt das?
Wo/wie bist gefahren?


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (7. November 2006)

he alpha,

ich würd mal deine gabel zu Canyon zurückschicken.
das rechte standrohr taucht ja viel tiefer ein als das linke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was heißt das?
> Wo/wie bist gefahren?



na ist doch klar auf dem teerweg vorm haus


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. November 2006)

Alpha dein Bike ist der Hit 

Dein Torque tut mir einfach nur leid  
So Leuten wie dich sollte man einfach verbieten sich ein Bike zu kaufen. Wie alt bist du eigentlich  

Alphas Bike gehört als Bild des Monats November auf die Startseite hier


----------



## Skymaster (7. November 2006)

Ich frag mich warum Alpha immer wieder hier postet.

Er wird doch eh nur von jeder Seite dumm angemacht...


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. November 2006)

Als ich mein Bike bei Canyon abgeholt habe, waren da auch ein paar Torques, die waren allerdings nicht so sauber, und es fehlte denen auch an.....ähhh.....
Da ist doch noch Platz an dem Bike, willst du nicht noch ein Kindersitz dran machen?
Falls du kein Kind hast, macht ja nichts,... dass wäre nicht das Einzige an dem Bike was überflüssig ist! :LOL:

Aber mal Spaß bei Seite, ich putze mein Bike auch einmal die Woche, das ganze dauert bei mir dann über ne Stunde, und am Ende glänzt meine Kassette auch als wäre sie neu!
Aber unter der Woche mach ich's auch schmutzig, und zwar im Wald!


----------



## Flok (7. November 2006)

Kann Alphas Torque eigentlich auch fliegen?  

Das ist so hässlich, das könnte glatt ein modernes Kunstwerk sein!  

Außerdem frage ich mich, warum man ein ES7 2006 *und* ein Torque gleichzeitig kauft. Wäre da nicht die Anschaffung eines ESX besser gewesen?


----------



## E=MC² (7. November 2006)

Hier wirds immer besser!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

das esx war leider nicht zum preis um fast 30% reduziert gewesen.


----------



## Sisu (7. November 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Alpha immer wieder hier postet.
> 
> Er wird doch eh nur von jeder Seite dumm angemacht...



....ich denke der alpha braucht das! 

das Schlimmste was ihm passieren könnte ist keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr zu bekommen......wenn wir ihn alle ignorieren würden!

dass ihn keiner für voll nimmt stört ihn dabei gar nicht so sehr.....


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. November 2006)

oder es ist ein verdammt guter smurf-acc...


----------



## Boombe (7. November 2006)

eine wahre farce is da hier. das T3 erinnert mich irgendwie an die eine simpsons folge mit dem homer mobil ... fieses noob bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (7. November 2006)

So denke wir haben jetzt genug über Alphas Chill Out Strand Fahrrad     geredet      



Anderes Thema Bitte


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> würde da dann nicht ein hoher, kurzer vorbau mehr bringen?
> 
> nachteil ist doch dann weniger druck auf dem vorderrad? *und dann doch wieder überschlagsgefühl wenn es den berg HOCH geht?*



Danke, damit hast Du endgültig bewiesen, dass Du noch nie irgendein Fahrrad (von biken mag ich schon gar nicht mehr reden)  bergauf bewegt hast.

Damit erübrigt sich JEDE weitere Diskussion mit Dir. 

Mein Rat:
-> Mehr fahren, weniger drüber reden.


http://www.northsport.dk/typo3temp/6db0f3e1fc.jpg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2006)

Friede überall  die Sonne hat heut aufm Feldi gescheint


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

Oh neue Reifen, 

Welche denn?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Danke, damit hast Du endgültig bewiesen, dass Du noch nie irgendein Fahrrad (von biken mag ich schon gar nicht mehr reden)  bergauf bewegt hast.


Er meint ein leichter steigendes Vorderrad...
...was aber naheliegend ist...


----------



## Hart´l (8. November 2006)

Hi,
ein paar Eindrücke von der hoffentlich nicht letzten
schönen Herbsttour um die Walhalla (Regensburg).
Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## DaMudda (8. November 2006)

Achtung!!
Moralpredigt von Eurer Mudda:

Jetzt lasst doch Alpha endlich mal in Ruhe. Der arme Kerl kann einem ja leid tun - wens stört der soll einfach weiterlesen (im übrigen gilt das gleiche für meine Kommentare) Hier soll und kann jeder posten und kaufen wasser will!!

Euer Eingehacke auf Alpha zeigt nur was für armselige Gestalten IHR seid. 
Wahre Größe und Weisheit sieht anders aus!!

Zudem gibts keine dummen Fragen und jeder Jeck ist anders!! Gut so!!

Wasn Glück wissen alle (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) immer schon alles und zeigen (manchmal) Geschmack bei der Zusammenstellung Ihres Bikes. 

Was wollt Ihr noch hier? Ihr wisst und könnt doch schon alles!!

(Gegenbeispiel:Lööns weiße Anbauteile am Torque...ich finds schrecklich andere finden es gut. Na und : Hauptsache Ihm und Alpha gefallen Ihre Bikes so wie sie sind - und ich glaube der Alpha fährt mehr als so mancher Schönwetterbiker hier im Forum) 

Also Alpha weitermachen.
Ein Forum lebt vom mitmachen!!


Mahlzeit!!


----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

es geht doch nicht nur um das bike...da hast du was nicht kapiert

bevor du hier rumkritisierst, mach dich halt lieber mal mit Mr. Powermotzer vertraut...


----------



## unchained (8. November 2006)

*grrrrr* ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (8. November 2006)

pfff "jeder jeck is anders, hauptsache jeder ist glücklich mit sich selbst, blabla...", wo kommen wir denn da hin? erst darf alpha sich hörnchen ans torque bauen, nachher dürfen schwule im bus vorne sitzen... wehret den anfängen!


----------



## unchained (8. November 2006)

es müsste style grundsätze geben..... 

z.B. dürfen bei BMW alle 5er Modelle ab 523i keine Stahlfelgen mehr bei den Winterreifen fahren..... aus design-verkaufstechnischen Gründen.... solche Stahlfelgen verschandeln ein auto und sind bei karossen ab 50 mille unangebracht und negativ fürs Geschäft. 

Klingt komisch ist aber so. !


----------



## Christian_74 (8. November 2006)

Felgen sehen nur gut aus. Alphas customisierung ist ein Funktionaler Gegensatz.

Jedenfalls sollte (wenn nötig und gewollt) Alphas Torque gegebenfalls in dem "Dies und Das" Thread besprochen werden und hier in der Galerie wieder Bikes gezeigt werden.


----------



## Sisu (8. November 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Felgen sehen nur gut aus. Alphas customisierung ist ein Funktionaler Gegensatz.
> 
> Jedenfalls sollte (wenn nötig und gewollt) Alphas Torque gegebenfalls in dem "Dies und Das" Thread besprochen werden und hier in der Galerie wieder Bikes gezeigt werden.



 super Idee!
kanns auch schon nicht mehr sehen.....alpha her.....alpha hin.... 
also her mit den Fotos 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nachher dürfen schwule im bus vorne sitzen... wehret den anfängen!


Wenn's ein Scherz gewesen sein sollte, war er nicht lustig. :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Achtung!!
> Moralpredigt von Eurer Mudda:
> 
> Jetzt lasst doch Alpha endlich mal in Ruhe. Der arme Kerl kann einem ja leid tun - wens stört der soll einfach weiterlesen (im übrigen gilt das gleiche für meine Kommentare) Hier soll und kann jeder posten und kaufen wasser will!!
> ...



OK. Und rote ENduro Felgen find ich auch optisch schlecht. aber juckts mich? big hit und big mountain gefallen mir optisch auch absolut nicht. 



> Alphas customisierung ist ein Funktionaler Gegensatz.



aber das muss mal jemand erklären, der es geschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (8. November 2006)

Alpha, mal ne simple Frage, 

Gefällt dir dein Bike so unsportlich ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Alpha, mal ne simple Frage,
> 
> Gefällt dir dein Bike so unsportlich ?



persönlich gefällt mir der sattel optisch nicht. hab ja bei pjfa schon drüber gelacht. er ist aber bis jetzt der brauchbarste, den ich gefunden hab. ich hab in diesem jahr schon 6 verschiedene sättel gekauft und verkauft.. jeweils mehrere tage probegefahren.

der lenker ist natürlich auch nicht optisch der brüller. erlaubt aber auch stunden angenehmes fahren in bequemer position. die barends brauch ich. 

ich bin von 97 bis 2006 ein absolut sportliches hartail gefahren. flatbar, flacher vorbau, 63, später 85mm federweg. 
das wollt ich beim es nicht. und das t3 wurd auch gleich tourenmässig umgebaut.

ich weiss nicht, wie es bei euch ist. ob ihr jedesmal eins eurer 5 räder zum "racen, touren, DHillen, uphill, chillen" rausholt. mir ist das zu öde. 

wenn ich mal zum aldi oder lidl einkaufen fahr, kann ich es auf dem t3 wie auf dem es7 genauso bequem. der fahrkomfort dabei ist natürlich 1A. ich finds echt entspannt mit soviel federweg rumzufahren. extrem rückenschonend wie ich find.


----------



## unchained (8. November 2006)

du fährst doch nicht etwa mit nem 2600 euro bike zum lidl / aldi


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wenn ich mal zum aldi oder lidl einkaufen fahr, kann ich es auf dem t3 wie auf dem es7 genauso bequem. der fahrkomfort dabei ist natürlich 1A. ich finds echt entspannt mit soviel federweg rumzufahren. extrem rückenschonend wie ich find.


Das war aber jetzt ein Scherz, oder? Du lässt nicht wirklich ein 2000-Euro-Bike abgesperrt herumstehen?


----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

ja, bitte Fotos jetzt.
Auf geht's Flo, ein paar Schwedinnen bitte...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2006)

Zu Befehl!  

So wird hier fortgegangen...





(hui, jetzt werd ich sicher gleich geschimpft...
...ja, ich weiß, da is kein MTB am Foto...  )


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. November 2006)

Wer vermutet schon ein so teures Bike vor'm Aldi oder Lidl, da ist es wohl sicherer als bei meiner Freundin unterm Rock!


----------



## cos75 (8. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zu Befehl!
> 
> So wird hier fortgegangen...
> 
> ...


Alter Schwede !


----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zu Befehl!
> 
> So wird hier fortgegangen...
> 
> ...



eben, die wissen noch, wie sich Mädels anzuziehen...
hab ich in England genauso erlebt, nur waren die jetzt im Schnitt nicht so hübsch!
Schöner als viele Bikes...
Danke Flo


----------



## Mee (8. November 2006)

@FloImSchnee

Schöne Fotos, bitte mehr davon. ^^

@all

Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto oder auch mehrere von den Hardtails 2007? Wäre sehr schön, man sitzt schon wie auf heissen Kohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> *ARRGGHHH!!! QUE HIJO DE PUTA!!!!*
> (sorry, bei sowas kommt mein Deutsch an die Grenze)



So, wenn du mich auf spanisch Hurensohn nennst, nenn ich dich auch Hurensohn!


----------



## Wuudi (8. November 2006)

..hat aber lange gedauert 

..... aber nicht zu verwechseln mit el tuo torque es de puta madre!


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. November 2006)

Hoffentlich wird bald eines deiner Bikes vorm Lidl oder Aldi geknackt


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird bald eines deiner Bikes vorm Lidl oder Aldi geknackt



hoffentlich bricht dir bald dein rahmen beim nächsten downhill unter armsch zusammen. dann lach ich hier auch so blöd über dich.


----------



## Skymaster (8. November 2006)

Oh man, lasst mal den Alpha in Ruhe...
Auch wenn er euch genug Anlass zum"diskutieren" gibt!!!


Unterhaltet euch lieber über die Schwedinnen...


----------



## RonnyS (8. November 2006)




----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

neuer Bikeparkplatz, bald isses wohl ganz silber 
Nie im Leben würd ich es draussen stehen lassen

und wehe, einer lästert über die schönen Kalkflecken in meiner Dusche, das war der Vormieter!


----------



## RonnyS (8. November 2006)

...und der SATTEL ist auf der KLO-BRILLE montiert


----------



## fitze (8. November 2006)

tom23";3166140 schrieb:
			
		

> neuer Bikeparkplatz, bald isses wohl ganz silber
> Nie im Leben würd ich es draussen stehen lassen
> 
> und wehe, einer lästert über die schönen Kalkflecken in meiner Dusche, das war der Vormieter!



Hättest du nix von Kalkflecken erwähnt wär das glatt als Milch- oder Strukturglas durchgegangen  

Topic: Was ein Kindergeburtstag, gegensietige Beleidigungen, hoffentlich passiert dem das, hoffentlich dem das....

Mann, in welcher Relation steht das denn?

Ich bin ja auch dafür hier mit mehr Schwedinnen zu schlichten  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (8. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zu Befehl!
> 
> So wird hier fortgegangen...
> 
> ...



Yiiieeeehaa....


----------



## Boombe (8. November 2006)

Flo, vad gör du i sverige?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2006)

Boombe schrieb:


> Flo, vad gör du i sverige?


Jag studerar här för en termin.
Är du svenska?


----------



## Boombe (8. November 2006)

nej, men jag talar svenska lite grann


----------



## RonnyS (8. November 2006)




----------



## unchained (8. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ..hat aber lange gedauert
> 
> ..... aber nicht zu verwechseln mit el tuo torque es de puta madre!



wuhahaha so ein Kindergarten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (8. November 2006)

wird ganz schön lächerlich hier


----------



## CES7 (8. November 2006)

Soll das ein ES7 von 2004 sein?
Wieso hat es dann eine uralte Manitou-Gabel?

Ich frag mich was das dämliche schwedisch-Geblubber hier soll.

Das ES6 in der Dusche macht aber schon gut Platz.
Gut erzogen.
Mein Beagle ist da noch störrisch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2006)

CES7 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was das dämliche schwedisch-Geblubber hier soll.


Är du ledsen, eftersom du inte förstå det?


----------



## Skymaster (8. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Är du ledsen, eftersom du inte förstå det?



Oh man!!!
Gleich schließ ich meine Japanische Tastaur an und leg los...


----------



## Boombe (8. November 2006)

gör det, pojke!


----------



## Christian_74 (9. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So, wenn du mich auf spanisch Hurensohn nennst, nenn ich dich auch Hurensohn!



Das ist nicht nötig, Alpha. Du solltest es als Ausdruck meiner Bestürzung und als ein festen Spruch verstehen und nicht wortwörtlich auf Deutsch übersetzten. Hätte ich es so meinen wollen, hätte ich es direkt auf Deutsch geschrieben.

Leider zeigt sich der Sprung von einer Sprache zu einer Andere immer wieder unzulänglich.

So long,


Grüße


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. November 2006)

bis einer weint


----------



## Wuudi (9. November 2006)

Friede ... Freude.............................. Schwedinnen 

P.S. Eingeklemmtes Canyon kann ich auch bieten:


----------



## Christian_74 (9. November 2006)

Und mehr Bilder, bitte.


----------



## Wuudi (9. November 2006)

Mehr Bilder ? Ok, keine Schwedin, aber eine kleine Dropsau 







Der dropt oft locker das 4 fache seiner Körpergröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

meine Juicy verliert dot  was tun?


----------



## MIBO (9. November 2006)

*LOL*...ein kleiner Dsungare,...wie süß


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> meine Juicy verliert dot  was tun?



du kriegst alles kaputt. ich denk da bleibt nur noch das einschicken über. aber du könntest doch das rad gleich bei canyon lassen?  

Ok. Aber ich bin selbst schon immer am gucken, obs bei mir tropft. Bis jetzt noch nicht.

Wo läufts denn?


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

haha  .... der rechte Kolben der Hinteren Bremse....






hat mir die ganzen Beläge versaut..... 

Bremse wird morgen abgeschickt... dann ist der Rückholschein da....


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

jetzt erkenn ich grade, das auch im bremshebel etwas feucht ist  so ein mist !


----------



## klogrinder (9. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zu Befehl!
> 
> So wird hier fortgegangen...
> 
> ...



geile Schnitten alter Verwalter


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

stehst auf sowas?!  .....


----------



## RonnyS (9. November 2006)

fuyu yasumi ?


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

si


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_SC (9. November 2006)

Mal ein anderes beladenes Canyon-Bike auf großer Tour in Italien,
gut es ist ein Gepäckträger dran, da fällt man bei einem Canyon
schon auf


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

diese irre-hochauflösenden Bilder ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

muahaha. mein gott. sie das auch. zum weglaufen. wie kann man so ein rad verunstalten?

Soll ich jetzt auch so machen wie die ganzen Daus wegen meinem TUning am Torque?

Eric, nimms nicht Krumm. Mir ging nur das blöde Gelulle von einigen Usern hier aufn Keks.


----------



## tom23" (9. November 2006)

packtaschen für große Reise != aldilamperlschutzblechhörnchenallestauschenwasgutist


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

tom ...


----------



## tom23" (9. November 2006)

Und es halte sich besser ein wenig in seinem schroffen Ton zurück, es soll besser die Muskelöllotion auftragen und mal ein paar Endorfine spüren, dann motzt es nicht so viel

das Thema mit dem Sternenmann ist jetzt durch,bringt nix, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im KTWR oder so?
Schade, war so lustig, aber werd dann doch mal ein paar Bilder posten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryanotb (9. November 2006)

My Torque 3 :

http://perso.orange.fr/coltkiller/mytorque/7.jpg


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

even with a bashguard.  ... you saved the honour of the torque three  

nice "little" thing. have fun !


----------



## Trailsucker (10. November 2006)

yeah this is how a t3 should look like


----------



## Ryanotb (12. November 2006)

Me in action











and one video of me on a gap

http://jpbabic.free.fr/v%e9lo/gatines/04.11.06/ryan%202.mpg


----------



## thory (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe probiert einen kleinen Film über Aufstieg und Abfahrt auf einen Hügel der Bayerrischen Voralpen zu drehen. Das ergebnis findet ihr hier:

ein etwas längerer Movie

Dann den button "gmx Media Center starten" drücken und im Media Center auf "Datei" und "download" gehen.

Aber: mach nur Sinn wenn Ihr DSL oder was schnelleres habe (70MB!)
und die Qualität ist leider net besonders gut. Muss mich da noch 'reinarbeiten (Ziel: weniger MB dafür bessere Qualität).

Gruss


----------



## thory (12. November 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Me in action



Super


----------



## cos75 (12. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe probiert einen kleinen Film über Aufstieg und Abfahrt auf einen Hügel der Bayerrischen Voralpen zu drehen. Das ergebnis findet ihr hier:
> 
> Gruss



Gefällt mir sehr gut das Movie


----------



## unchained (12. November 2006)

mir auch 

hat die 36 immer so wenig fw? ... kommt mir ziemlich kleen vor ....hast du sie ab gesenkt?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (12. November 2006)

Beim besten Willen nichts gegen Schweden(wer wodka zum Frühstück mag...) aber auch und vor allem in Italia haben wir echte Hochkultur!(und kamerahandys)


----------



## pjfa (12. November 2006)

don´t let the stone come near Fox RLT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (13. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> hat die 36 immer so wenig fw? ... kommt mir ziemlich kleen vor ....hast du sie ab gesenkt?



ja - ist mir beim betrachten des Filmchens auch aufgefallen - den vollen fw habe ich schon 'reingedreht. Allerdings ist das Gelände recht steil, Durchschnittsgefälle des Gipfelhangs oberhalb der Alm um die 30 Grad - sieht so aus als wäre ich da mit 50% SAG unterwegs gewesen. Werde mich nochmals mit dem Setup der Gabel beschäftigen. Ich hatte zwar den FW voll ausgenutzt - aber keinen Durchschlag gehabt.

neuer link für das Filmchen da die Traffic limitation vom gmx account erschöpft war...

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. November 2006)

> don´t let the stone come near Fox RLT



Ich glaub, das ist da nicht so Problematisch


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. November 2006)

Sodele. Am Wochenende gabs mal "nur" Teer (danke NN - ihr rollt spitze) und SIghtSeeing Tour:

Da nur 56K Modem im Moment, auch nur 800er picx.

Das KH-Flachland







Der weg ist Nett. Da kommt man mit fast 60 Km/h runter, und auf ca 20 m brems ich dann ab bis kurz vors Haus.


Extrem KRasse DH-Strecke





Das schlimmste, was nördlich des Kuhbergs auf einen Wartet 
Oh ja. Die sexy Strampler-Jogging-Hosen hab ich am abend, als es kühler wurd, gegen paar Winter-Bike-Hosen getauscht.

Hoch zum Turm





Wers kennt, hier gehts hoch zum Rotenfels-Turm (Wie heisst der nochmal?)

War ziemlich kalt gewesen.

Rotenfels





Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken. Da oben kann man rumtuckern. Nett!

Burgchen





Da ist die Ebernburg. Wie man sieht, wurd die Fox nicht wirklich mitgenommen. Die bösen Bordsteinkanten waren nicht hoch genug.

War ne assi-lange tour. Ich glaub fast 3 Stunden bis ich wieder daheim war. Schätze auf 30 - 40 km. 

Leute, die mal wieder Action-Fotos vermissen können gerne die Klappe halten.

Wenn es nicht mehr so nervig mit dem wetter ist, mach ich noch was vom Rotenfels und von meiner Kuhberg strecke


----------



## bietwahn (13. November 2006)

Wozu braucht man in der Gegend ein Torque ??


----------



## Raphi78 (13. November 2006)

@ Alpha: Klasse Bilder....   Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. November 2006)

bietwahn - jetzt hör auf zu nerven. kann dir echt am arsch vorbei gehen. geh rad fahren und pass auf bäume auf, an den du vielleicht mal hängst.

raphi, gell? voll die action fotos


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. November 2006)

alpha fighting!


----------



## bietwahn (13. November 2006)

Na Alpha !?!

Da hab ich wohl recht gehabt mit meiner Frage, wer reagiert schon so völlig übertrieben. 
Wenn die letzten Worte eine Drohung sein soll sehe ich einem Besuch bei mir in Thüringen gelassen entgegen. ( übrigens heisst dies " an denen du bald hängst").


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. November 2006)

Oh mein gott sag bloß du bist Ulmer! Tss schäm schäm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. November 2006)

Morddrohungen im Canyonforum, na hier geht's zu...  



@ryan: great riding!

@thory: schöne Tour!


----------



## Sisu (13. November 2006)

bietwahn schrieb:


> Na Alpha !?!
> 
> Da hab ich wohl recht gehabt mit meiner Frage, wer reagiert schon so völlig übertrieben.
> Wenn die letzten Worte eine Drohung sein soll sehe ich einem Besuch bei mir in Thüringen gelassen entgegen. ( übrigens heisst dies " an denen du bald hängst").



.....mach dir nichts draus....der ist immer so 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## loxa789 (13. November 2006)

armes armes torque. wenigstens hatts mal gasi gehen dürfe.

Ps. bin a obersteirer das ist dort wo die berge am schönsten und die trail am längsten sind. 
lg loxa789


----------



## Ryanotb (13. November 2006)

One foot  






Some video of me :

http://jpbabic.free.fr/v%e9lo/gatines/04.11.06/VCLP0004.MP4

http://jpbabic.free.fr/v%e9lo/gatines/04.1...d-rider%208.mpg


----------



## aemkei77 (13. November 2006)

cool


----------



## Flok (13. November 2006)

DAS nenn ich artgerechte Haltung. Alphas Bilder könnten auch bei einer Spazierfahrt meiner Oma entstanden sein. Dafür hat selbst mein XC6 zuviel Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (13. November 2006)

Bessere Gegensätze wie die von ryanotb u. Alpha gibt es nicht, lol....

@ryanotb: you rock !!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

@ Alpha: die Gegend "kenne" ich, da war ich auch schon 2x mit meinem xc. Wenn mans drauf anlegt kann ein Torque da durchaus ein bisschen Sinn machen - kennst du den hou chie min (oder so ähnlich) Pfad (der mit den kleinen Kickern und den Steilkurven)? Oder den Trail mit den 17 Spitzkehren hintereinander?

@ all: da gibts tatsächlich Trails, ob der Alpha da auch fährt weiß ich allerdings nicht













das ist direkt an der Lemberghütte, dort fängt auch der Trail mit den 17 Spitzkehren an














schöne Gegend dieses Bad Kreuznach - man muss nur wissen wo


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. November 2006)

ja. kenn ich leider alles schon. da bin ich schon mit meinem 97er hardtail rum  . natürlich mehr geholpert als gefahren  

aber das:






Ist mein Lieblings"trail". Für die Streck wollt ich mir mal ein paar Knieschoner holen. Ist doch alles voll mit spitzen Steinen und mir die Kniescheibe brechen will ich nicht wirklich. Ist aber das fetzigste,was ich gefunden hab.

Auch sexy fährt sich rechts von diesem ! Schild. Dort bin ich dödel aber mal HOCH gefahren... GNARG. ICh hätte sollen runter.

Was halt schade ist, ist dass ich ca 45 Minuten brauch, um von meinem Wohnort hoch zu diesem Platz aufm Kuhberg zu kommen. Und das zu 90% nur Teer.

Falls also mal jemand was nettes um Bretzenheim hat, wäre das schon nett. 

Vielleicht kapieren es jetzt auch die geistig langsamsten, warum BBs mit DH-Schläuchen NNs mit Schwalbe Extralight weichen.

Aber Crazy, dass du links vom ! Schild runter bist glaub ich dir nicht - sonst hättest du die Sütze versenkt  
Aber damals mit dem Hartail, 1,95" reifen und ner 63mm gabel war schon ne Zumutung. Meine güte.

Aber spitzen fotoalbum!

du könntest ja mal richtug oberstein fahren, meine alte heimat. da gibts viel mehr leckeres 






Top. Auch schön da oben.






Goil! Wo ist das dann?



Das ist doch Ende von Rotenfels runter, oder? Das war ein Mist da runter. Da bin ich abgestiegen. War damals die erste "harte" Tour für das ES7.






********

So! Und jetzt folgt die Sauerei:





Hoch zur Mülldeponie bei Guldental. Dann einfach in den Wald rein und rounter. Spitze . Aber extrem sandig.

War zwar mieses wetter Heute bei mir, 10 Grad, peitschendes Nieselwetter, aber mal das rad dreckig gemacht:









Musste natürlich geputzt werden:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Das auf dem Bild bin nicht ich. 
Aber man kommt da auch gut ohne versenken runter (haben einen mit nem 80mm Carbon Race Fully in der Gruppe und der hat keinen Schnellspanner an der Stütze), auch wenn meine Stütze unten war


----------



## wildbiker (13. November 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich artgerechte Haltung. Alphas Bilder könnten auch bei einer Spazierfahrt meiner Oma entstanden sein. Dafür hat selbst mein XC6 zuviel Federweg.


 
... und mein MR 6 ist zu unterdimensioniert... Hätte lieber nen Torque. Hab jedes mal Angst das ich mein MR 6 überfordere.


----------



## Raphi78 (13. November 2006)

@alpha: was sagt den deine Mutter dazu das du deine Bikes in der Badewanne Waschen tust??


----------



## tom23" (13. November 2006)

ich kann meinem Adblocker nicht beibringen, ätzend aufgepimte bikes auszublenden, aber ich will doch weiterhin die lustigen Windmühlenkämpfe mit ansehen, was soll ich tun?
Ich bekomm noch Augenkrebs, dann hab ich gar nix mehr zu lachen...


----------



## grossy (13. November 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> @alpha: was sagt den deine Mutter dazu das du deine Bikes in der Badewanne Waschen tust??



@ Alpha !!!

Es gibt nichts besseres wie ein von Dreck versautes Bike ( Optisch )


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> j
> Aber Crazy, dass du links vom ! Schild runter bist glaub ich dir nicht - sonst hättest du die Sütze versenkt



Hi alpha, 
ich bin der auf dem Bild am Schild. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich die Stütze noch runtergemacht, ich gehöhr eigentlich prinzipiel zu dieser Sorte Weicheiern. Wir haben aber wirklich einen dabei der sie nie runter macht. 

Du scheinst Dich ja in der Gegend auszukennen. Wie wärs, fährst das nächste mal mit und zeigst uns noch ein paar schöne Stellen. Es soll da nen Barney Geröllheimer Weg geben, sagt das dir was?

Wo die Treppe ist kann Dir der sagen der nie den Sattel runtermacht...

Komm doch mal zu uns in den Plausch Fred....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3180701#post3180701 

Wenn Du dort Bad Kreuznach erwähnst fangen alle an zu Bellen  
Kann man da auch im Winter bei Schnee fahren oder schätz Du das als zu gefährlich ein?

Ach ja, kannst Du bei uns im Fred antworten, ich fül mich hier als roter wilder irgendwie unwohl.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Richi2000 (13. November 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Me in action
> 
> Coole Action, zudem toll aufgebautes Bike
> Warum hast du denn keine Kettenführung montiert, wäre doch bei deiner Fahrweise sicher angebracht? Poste mal dein Setup im Setup thread!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damenrad (13. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Alpha, schaltest Du beim Torque mit dem Handballen?  oder gar mit der Nase?
> 
> Duck u. wech


Nein. Mit dem 3. Bein natürlich. In KH fährt man überwiegend nackt herum.


----------



## Damenrad (14. November 2006)

bietwahn schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man in der Gegend ein Torque ??



Die Frage stellt sich wohl eher: Welcher unvernünftige Troll nimmt seine gute, teure Digitalkamera mit auf Schlamm-/Schotter-/Kies-Abfahrten, um sich an Schlammbäder aufzugeilen und nachher stolz die halbversteinerten Lehmverkrustungen in Makroaufnahme zu präsentieren? Die breite Masse hier misst den Fahrspaß am Verschlammungsgrad seiner Bikes.

Komisch. Ich dachte, beim Biken gehts um SPORT und Spaß und Kick und frische Luft schnappen und Landschaft bewundern und Abhärtung. 



Raphi78 schrieb:


> @ Alpha: Klasse Bilder....   Wahnsinn!!!



Nun, bis du mit der bikeruntypischen Körperpflege und dem Haarstyling fertig bist, ist die Sonne schon am untergehen - deswegen kommst du wohl auch nicht weiter als bis vor deine eigene Haustür...  Nicht spotten - BESSER MACHEN...



grossy schrieb:


> @ Alpha !!!
> 
> Es gibt nichts besseres wie ein von Dreck versautes Bike ( Optisch )



Klar, aber hat man sich genug am Dreck gelabt, kann man die kunstvolle Verzierung auch wieder schonend entfernen...



bietwahn schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man in der Gegend ein Torque ??



Um zum Aldi zu fahren natürlich. Die einzige Zufahrtstraße dorthin ist bereits seit einem Monat entfernt worden. Der einzige Weg führt nun über Schlamm und Schotter. Außerdem ist nicht jeder mit dem Privileg von Bergen in Reichweite gesegnet... oder entzieht diese Tatsache einem die Berechtigung ein nettes Mountainbike zweckzuentfremden?



bietwahn schrieb:


> bei mir in Thüringen.



Das erklärt natürlich einiges... 



Sisu schrieb:


> .....mach dir nichts draus....der [Alpha] ist immer so



Bei diesem bemerkenswerten Lemming-Verhalten wundert es ja auch keinen...


----------



## thory (14. November 2006)

Leute,
wir sind im Canyon support forum und da in der Gallerie. Hier soll jeder die Möglichkeit haben sein Canyon Rad bzw Bilder von Canyon Rädern zu zeigen. Und genau darauf wäre meine Bitte auch Euch zu beschränken. Posts die das nicht tun würde ich gerne gelöscht sehen. Einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert gestehe ich diesem "alpha-schamützel" zwar zu - aber letztlich wir der Thread zur Belustugung weniger zweckentfremdet. Deshalb die Bitte sich auf nette pics von Canyon Rädern zu beschränken.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

Dann geh ich mit gutem Beispiel voran. Herbststimmung in Meran:







Foto ist vom Sonntag (vorgestern)...


----------



## tom23" (14. November 2006)

Mann, ich vermisse die Berge...


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Leute,
> wir sind im Canyon support forum und da in der Gallerie. Hier soll jeder die Möglichkeit haben sein Canyon Rad bzw Bilder von Canyon Rädern zu zeigen. Und genau darauf wäre meine Bitte auch Euch zu beschränken. Posts die das nicht tun würde ich gerne gelöscht sehen. Einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert gestehe ich diesem "alpha-schamützel" zwar zu - aber letztlich wir der Thread zur Belustugung weniger zweckentfremdet. Deshalb die Bitte sich auf nette pics von Canyon Rädern zu beschränken.
> 
> Gruss





Hast ja recht !!!     

Nur leider habe ich auf meinem Geschäftslaptop kein Bild !!


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Dann geh ich mit gutem Beispiel voran. Herbststimmung in Meran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




UND ICH VERMISSE SÜDTIROL

sehr schönes Foto!!! und die Stimmung...


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Es gibt doch so viele kostenlose Fotoupload-Anbieter... Aber jetzt wissen wir immerhin, dass du ein Geschäftslaptop hast. 

---------

Wenn dann möchte ich doch Bilder zeigen mit denen ich mich doch auch identifizieren kann !!  Oder ??

Wenn du deinen Herbstfrust abbauen möchtest mach das doch Bitte auf deinem Heissen Radl....  

Viel Spass dabei und bei der Gelegenheit poste uns die Bilder von deiner Ausfahrt ......


----------



## tom23" (14. November 2006)

Also, mal augepasst;

wie man hier sicherlich mitbekommen hat, finde ich jetzt den Sternenmann echt nicht so helle und ich hab auch mal ab und an meinen bissigen Senf dazu abgegeben.

Was hier aber jetzt passiert, ist unterstes Niveau und wird im schlimmsten Falle echt noch zu einer Schließung des Threads oder Sperrung von einzelnen usern führen.

Schön, dass die Alpha- Lobby Verstärkung hat, aber diese kindlichen und kindischen Scharmützel machen nicht mal mir noch Spaß.
bäbäbä, da hast du das gesagt, ne du hast das gesagt, du bist doof, du bist selber doof....da vergeht es einem ja, klingt irgendwie nach den Ergüssen von Penälern, die die deutsche Pisa- Studie im Schnitt versaut haben.

Ich poche weiterhin auf mein Recht, Alphas Rad zu beleidigen, weils halt einfach so doof ist und dann seine Proll- Sprüche in seinem Profil....das muss man halt einfach kommentieren. Schließlich postet er die Bilder, und in einer Community soll und muss das auch bidirektional laufen, also mit Antwort.

Frotzeln macht Spass, und ich für meinen Teil bekomme immer ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, wenn ich mir die teilweise schon echt witzigen Antworten von nicht- kritikfähigen Menschen hier anschau, das macht doch Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mal was sachliches posten, darf ich das?

Ich habe ja vor eineiger Zeit mein ES6 auf Mavic Crossmax Enduro und Schlauchlosreifen (UST) umgerüst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.



Hier nun meine Erfahrungen:
gerade jetzt im Herbst mit den rutschigen Oberflächen sehr gutAuf touren kannst du´niedrigen Druck bei erträglichem Rollwiderstand fahren und die Reifen schlucken nasse Wurzeln und Steine viel besser.

Ich kann den Umstieg auf UST nur empfehlen( 300 g Gewicht habe ich dabei auch noch gespart) . Den alten LRS habe ich meinem Sohn geschenkt, ansonsten hätte ich ihn mit Spikereifen für den Winter bestückt.

Also wenn ihr noch nichts für den Wunschzettel habt: UST LRS lohnt sich.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom23" (14. November 2006)

Hi Schappi, was hast du denn für den Spaß ausgegeben?
Also alles zusammen..

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Wuudi (14. November 2006)

@schappi:

Und welche Reifen ?

..UST geht ja meistens nur bis 2.3 - that's not that much


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

sieht mir nach dem Fat Albert aus.


----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Die Reifen sind Fat Albert UST.
Wie schon vermutet.
Der ganze spass hat 350 Crossmax und 50 Für die UST Reifen gekostet.
Der Crossmax Enduro ist übrigens die Version mit Stahlspeichen und die Steifigkeit der laufräder ist OK trotz 0,1to Belastung keine Probleme kein schwammiges Gefühl und präzise in Rinnen bzw bein herausfahren aus selbigen.

Gruß Schappi


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an.
wie ist es denn eigentlich wenn man dann doch mal einen Platten hat?
Macht man dann einen Flicken auf die Innenseite vom Reifen oder muss man dann halt einen Schlauch rein tun?
Und wie ist das mit dem Ventil, würde man das dann auf der Tur da so ohne weiteres raus bekommen damit man ein Schlauchventil durch bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Also Platten:
das Risiko einen Platten zu bekommen reduziert sich bei UST sehr stark. da es keine Snake bites im Schlauch mehr gibt, der Reifen durch die andere Konstruktion viel robuster ist, Dornen solange sie im Reifen stecken sich selber abdichten.
Das Ventil ist eingeschraubt mit eine gerändelten Überwurfmutter und kann mit der Hand abgedreht werden.
Bei kleinen Löchern kannst du Latexmilch durch das Venti einfüllen, die dann den Durchstich dichten. Bei großen Schnittverletzungen kannst du das Ventil rausdrehen und einen normalen Schlauch einziehen.
Die Montage des Reifens ist diffizieler und geht nur mit Reifenheber und Schmierung der Reifenwulstes. Die montage richtung ist auch wichtig. gegenüber dem Ventil anfangen und am Ventil einschnappen lassen. Zuhause mit Seifenwasser auf der Tour mit Spucke Oder viel wasser aus der Flasche.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aemkei77 (14. November 2006)

Hängt auch von den Reifen ab, bei DeeMax und Michelin gehts auch unterwegs problemlos

Bei fetteren 2ply Reifen, wie Minion, Al Mighty usw reicht Latex milch, da braucht es die UST Version gar nicht


----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Optisch ist so ein System LRs schon ein Higucker:


----------



## Astaroth (15. November 2006)

Mein Torque 3


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Das sieht man doch mit freiem Auge, dass das Rohr krumm ist ...


----------



## Astaroth (15. November 2006)

Servus,
ja leider ist bei meinem Torque wie schon mal erwähnt das Rohr auch krumm!!!
Nur Orginal ist legal   !!!!!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. November 2006)

Bitte noch dein Setup + Gewicht und Fahrart (soft-medium-hartes Setup) in dem Torque Settup Thread posten.

Wie lang hälst du es mit dem Original-Sattel aus? Bei mir warens es ca 30 Minuten.


----------



## Astaroth (15. November 2006)

Servus,
wenn ich mal die Zeit dazu finde werde ich das Setup im Thread posten!
Kann den Sattel sogar mit einer normalen Jeans länger als 30 Minuten fahren ohne das irgendwelche Beschwerden auftreten. Ich sags ja das Torque in der Orginalausstattung ist nur für echte Männer gedacht  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## habkeinnick (15. November 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich sags ja das Torque in der Orginalausstattung ist nur für echte Männer gedacht



so ein mist.  und was mach ich nun? werf ich mich halt mal hinter nen zug


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. November 2006)

der originalsattel is wohl für fliegengewichte gebaut die eigentlich schon durch den atmosphärendruck überm bike gehalten werden. ich hab ihn auch sofort ans stadtrad gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (15. November 2006)

Servus,
warum soll ich an meinem Torque was ändern wenn ich damit momentan glücklich bin, naja ein gerades Sattelrohr wäre nicht verkehrt !! Habe mir mein Torque zum Freeriden und für den Bikepark geholt und nicht zum gemütlichen Umherfahren.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

wenn das eine unterschwellige anmerkung zur optik meines bikes hätte sein sollen alpha, dann
1. gratulation, die ist ausnahmsweise echt gut gelungen (ohne ironie!) und
2. haben alle parts an meinem bike neben dem optischen auch noch einen funktionalen zweck. (ausser der sattelklemme, die nur optisch.) deine armaturen haben nur, wenn überhaupt funktionalen zweck und verschlimmern gleichzeitig die optik... aber dieses thema wurde ja schon zur genüge diskutiert.


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

heute sind noch die bestellten matchmaker angekommen. gleich montiert. 







sorgt meiner meinung nach für sehr schön aufgeräumte optik! einen praktischen zweck hat das ding meines wissens nicht, aber es sieht schon schöner aus. ich bin halt optik fetischist...  

und noch ein lustiges detail: man beachte den letzten punkt unter "erforderliches werkzeug" ...   hab ich dann sogleich befolgt...


----------



## DaMudda (16. November 2006)

Wie geil...Gute Musik.
Schöner Gag von Avid!! 
Sowas haucht einem leblosen Großserienprodukt doch eine gewisse Seele ein und macht die Sache gleich viel persönlicher!!

Weiter so!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2006)

Augenschutz? Damit man sich mit dem Inbus nicht ins Auge fährt, oder wie?!


----------



## exto (16. November 2006)

Na, dann will ich auch mal...





Ist zwar auch noch fast noch im Originalzustand (bis auf die ersten Sturzspuren), aber der Originalsattel ist auch hier nach weniger als ner halben Stunde weggeflogen. Ich glaub', ich kann nicht mehr ohne Flite...

Aber wenigstens sind keine Barends drannnnn...

 

Übrigens, ich kann mich nur der Meinung anschließen, dass hier nicht viel sinnvoll zu tunen ist, weil die Ausstattung echt top ist. Obwohl, vielleicht ein Rocky Slayer- Rahmen...


----------



## tom23" (16. November 2006)

schön, ich dacht immer, meine Überhöhung is brutal...die Stütze ist die original? das mit dem Sattel kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## exto (16. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Den alten LRS habe ich meinem Sohn geschenkt, ...



Hi Schappi,

Soso, Laufradsatz dem Sohn geschenkt und Deister ist mehr oder weniger um die Ecke...
Da mein letzter verschenkter LRS auch an meinen Bengel ging, sollten wir vielleicht mal ne Tour zu viert in's Auge fassen...


----------



## cos75 (16. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (16. November 2006)

schlampig gemacht


----------



## User129 (16. November 2006)

alpha allmÃ¤lich gehst du selbst mir sensibel auf die Nerven!

@exto: hast du mal Erfahrungen mit den contis im Winter sammeln kÃ¶nnen? Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nicht so ganz teuren Winterreifen fÃ¼r mein Alltagsrad und die Verticals bekomme ich beide fÃ¼r 20â¬.


----------



## unchained (16. November 2006)

die Explorer waren meine absoluten favoriten ! bzw sind es immer noch. 

Fantasischer grip, super bremsverhalten und geringer verschleiß für 14 euro das stück


----------



## User129 (16. November 2006)

ja davon habe ich auch noch einen satz im Keller liegen, ich dachte nur fürn Winter wären ein bissel breitere vllt nicht schlecht

ansonsten bin ich mit dem Explorer auch sehr zufrieden mein erster Satz hat knapp 4000 km gehalten ^^


----------



## unchained (16. November 2006)

machn bischen mehr druck drauf und die gehen wie sonstwas


----------



## schappi (17. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Schappi,
> 
> Soso, Laufradsatz dem Sohn geschenkt und Deister ist mehr oder weniger um die Ecke...
> Da mein letzter verschenkter LRS auch an meinen Bengel ging, sollten wir vielleicht mal ne Tour zu viert in's Auge fassen...



Hallo exto,

jederzeit am Wochenende offen für eine nette Tour mit hohem Singletrailanteil.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Schappi,
> 
> Soso, Laufradsatz dem Sohn geschenkt und Deister ist mehr oder weniger um die Ecke...
> Da mein letzter verschenkter LRS auch an meinen Bengel ging, sollten wir vielleicht mal ne Tour zu viert in's Auge fassen...



Hallo exto,

jederzeit am Wochenende offen für eine nette Tour mit hohem Singletrailanteil.
Schau mal hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234110 
da verabreden wir uns. Downhillfaller und sein Kumpel sind auch mit dabei wenn sie können. Oder PM. Mein "Bengel" ist 18. wie alt ist denn deiner?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (17. November 2006)

User129 schrieb:


> @exto: hast du mal Erfahrungen mit den contis im Winter sammeln können? Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nicht so ganz teuren Winterreifen für mein Alltagsrad und die Verticals bekomme ich beide für 20.



Hab auf dem Cannondale mal Conti Explorer gefahren. Eigentlich sehr ok. Wenn du noch welche im Keller hast, drauf damit. Ich bin im Winter meist etwas gebremster unterwegs, da ist ein bisschen fehlende Breite nicht so das Problem.


----------



## exto (17. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> 
> jederzeit am Wochenende offen für eine nette Tour mit hohem Singletrailanteil.
> Schau mal hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234110
> ...



Meiner ist 15 und (wie ich) an netten Singletrails immer interessiert. Ich hab allerdings das Problem, dass ich jedes 2. Wochenende arbeiten muss. Da würde sowas eher ein sporadisches Vergnügen werden. Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal euren "Verabredungsthread" im Auge behalten...


----------



## Torsten (17. November 2006)

Leute, mal einene anderen Ton hier bitte, das gilt auch für die Jüngeren!


----------



## M!ke (17. November 2006)

Jaja...das Sauwetter hat begonnen...


----------



## Pumabert (17. November 2006)

Was ist das für ein Flakscheinwerfer?


----------



## M!ke (17. November 2006)

21Watt HID an einem 7,2Ah / 12V Akku


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. November 2006)

"I wear my sunglasses at night..."


----------



## Augus1328 (17. November 2006)

Ich hoffe langsam wirklich, dass Torsten hier mal härter durchgreift  u. diese Alpha Pöbeleien mal unterbindet. Ich kann`s ja verstehen, dass er etwas gekränkt ist, weil keiner sein Radl toll findet. Aber deswegen nur noch Streit suchen ist einfach armselig.

@M!ike: artgerechte Haltung   Hast Du zufällig eine Anleitung für deinen Flutlichtwerfer? Kannst mir gerne per PN schicken.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. November 2006)

den Strahler würd ich gerne mal in Aktion sehen *blend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (17. November 2006)

*Letzte Warnung an ALLE*
Das ist ein Gallerie-Thread . Hier kann jeder sein Bike reinstellen und man soll ganz *sachlich* darüber diskutieren.

Sollten weiter Kommentare kommen, die nichts damit zu tun haben  und ihr Euch hier gegenseitig anzicken etc. werde ich den Thread *schliessen !!!* Geht dazu in den Bereich KTWR.

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Pumabert (17. November 2006)

M!ke schrieb:


> 21Watt HID an einem 7,2Ah / 12V Akku



Gibt es von dem Bilder in Aktion?
Auf dem Lampengehäuse kannst doch sicher Spiegeleier braten?! Ist doch gefrästes Alu, oder?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. November 2006)

Ja, Torsten hat sich gemeldet. Also, ihr seid still über mein Touren-Torque und im Gegenzug gibts auch von mir nix. Ich versuch hier auch zu helfen im Forum, aber der Kindergarten stört auch teilweise, wenn auch ich nicht komplett schuldlos bin.

Ansonsten kann man sich ja mal nen Thread in der Form "hot or not" -wie geil ist mein Bike machen. 

Zum Thema aber bitte mal paar nette fotos:







Jeder kennt den Turm. Ist aus ca 20 km noch zu erkennen






Da gings lustig runter. Aber ich brauch langsam ne weichere Feder für die Fox. Ich nutz vielleicht 50 % Federweg.






Hier kann man gut auf den Trail unterhalb vom Kuhberg blicken. Ich sag nur !-Schild. Das mal zu Fahren ist die halbe Stunde Uphill den Kuhberg wert.






Rotenfels rum. Ist nett. Aber bitte nicht runterfallen.






Bad Münster






Wanderweg nach Traisen. Der macht SPass!! Da kann man so richtig schön mit schwung in die Senken und wieder heraus fahren. Das sind so, wie ich find, um KH, die zwei Bike-Orte: Aufm ROtenfels Richtung Traisen oder von KH kommend am DEULA Links hoch zum Rotenfels oder auf/rund um Kuhberg.

Absolut auch Super ist vom Kuhberg aus nen Trail zur Altenbaumburg. Spitze!






Leider hört mein Fahrtechnisches Könne auf, wenn Sattel höher kommt als der Lenker, weswegen ich das lieber guten Fahrern überlasse. (Oder die nicht soviel an Gesundheit denken müssen  )






DAS auch. Das ist zu FUss schon schlimm.. Weils nämlich nach dieser Kurve noch steiler und bröckliger wird.


----------



## unchained (17. November 2006)

schaut nach Spaß aus  ...


----------



## M!ke (17. November 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Gibt es von dem Bilder in Aktion?
> Auf dem Lampengehäuse kannst doch sicher Spiegeleier braten?! Ist doch gefrästes Alu, oder?



Ja, wenn man "parkt" wirds schon warm. Bilder gibts (noch) nicht...


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. November 2006)

Die letzten 2 Trails auf deinen Bildern Alpha sehen vielversprechend aus. Da kann man es mal krachen lassen  

Sind die da bei Bad Münster???


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. November 2006)

Exakt. Folge einfach den Bildern von mir. Die sind am Rotenfels. Ich würd dir aber den !-Schild weg empfehlen (Foto mit dem Antennenmast). Das ist fahrenswert und sehr einfach zu finden. Mit guter Technik solltes du da fast ohne Absteigen runterkommen.

Tip: Dicke reifen ab 2,2 und wenig Luftdruck.

Rotenfels oben > Wanderweg richtung Traisen. Auch einfach zu finden.

Locals haben sicher ne googlemaps karte.


----------



## kalimano (18. November 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> One foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So someone are able to put down the seat with torque!!!
Ryanotb did your pipe is bent or not ?
Is it the minimum hight of the seat ? 
This seat position would be right also for me...


----------



## Ryanotb (19. November 2006)

Hello, 

I'm 200cm, and i have take a Torque 3 in size L, because i practice more freeride than enduro, my pipe is not bent... You can push 4-5cm more down the seat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Ist ja unfair das bei dir so schönes Wetter ist Alpha 
die Trails musst du uns glaube ich mal zeigen  die sehen nach Spass aus.


----------



## dl-athen (20. November 2006)

Hallo alle,
hier ein paar Bilder aus Griechenland. Am Wochenende war ich auf Kefalonia und habe eine Tour auf den Enos (1628m) gemacht:




Andere Achseneinteilung:




Auf dem Weg zum Gipfel:




Mit Schnee:




Anstatt Gipfelkreuz:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. November 2006)

boah. extreme tour. respekt. soviel ausdauer bekomm ich hier als flachländer nicht hin..


----------



## cos75 (20. November 2006)

Nachdem ja in Südtirol das Wetter schlecht war, waren wir in einheimischen Gefilden unterwegs...

Oli und sein neuer LRS:





Canyon-Invasion am Gipfelkreuz:


----------



## GerhardO (20. November 2006)

Salbei!

Schön, dass mein "Oldie" auch mit auf's Foto durfte! 
(Und das Speci liegt weinend im Hintergrund) 

Nix für Ungut, Sandro!

Tolle Tour, lustige Leut'!

Wirsing,
TD


----------



## Augus1328 (20. November 2006)

Logo Traildancer, oldie but goldie  u. vorallem beim Schleppen bestimmt 2 kg leichter als mein schwerer Bock.

Kann noch was nachsteuern von der gestrigen Tour:




Und hier noch in Begleitung mit nem Speci Enduro u. nem Scott Nitrous.





Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. November 2006)

@ Dl-Athen: 

Not bad, >1600 hm bergauf in knapp 5 Stunden.


----------



## Wern (20. November 2006)

@ cos
Wo ward ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## cos75 (20. November 2006)

Wern schrieb:


> @ cos
> Wo ward ihr denn unterwegs?


Waren Samstag bei Oberammergau unterwegs. Oli war am Sonntag noch am Heimgarten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. November 2006)

Heute gabs ein fliegender Wandel von NN zu Big Betties:






Spezialität des Kreuznacher Schlamms ist, dass man selbst mit bürsten udn putzen nicht ihn weg bekommt. Erst ab ca 30 km Speed ist genug Friktion da, um ihn abzuwerfen.


----------



## User129 (20. November 2006)

hehe ja das ist immer sehr lustig wenn die Brocken dann in alle Richtungen weg schießen ^^

aber ?Friktion?


----------



## unchained (20. November 2006)

wenn dann G-Kräfte...... aber Friktion? ... hast du tatsächlich wieder auf bb´s gewechselt?


----------



## Boombe (20. November 2006)

[KLUGSCHEISSMODUS ON] Zentrifugalkraft [KLUGSCHEISSMODUS OFF]
lustige sache, ja. es sollte nur nich jemand vor oder hinter einem fahren


----------



## User129 (20. November 2006)

hm wenn man die Sache ganz einfach und rein theoretisch betrachtet, werden die Klumpen ja ausschließlich nach vorne geschleudert, erst der Gegenwind bremst diese dann ab, dass sie einen nicht überholen *lol*

ach man ich vermisse den Physikunterricht...


----------



## pjfa (21. November 2006)




----------



## wagmacX (21. November 2006)

So, dann will ich doch auch mal wieder was posten, auch wenn die Bilder schon etwas älter sind.




Kleiner Ausflug ins Grüne  und nein, es ist nicht "Das Ding aus dem Sumpf"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. November 2006)

War das erste Foto in VIetnam ? hehe.


----------



## wagmacX (21. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> War das erste Foto in VIetnam ? hehe.



 hehe könnte man meinen, aber es wurde im Harz aufgenommen (Bad Grund / Alberturm)

Sieht schon urig aus, deswegen wollte ich es mal posten.


----------



## braintrust (22. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


>



welche BBs sind das? die weichen oder harten, macht es sinn vorne nen weichen und hinten nen harten dran zu bauen?


----------



## unchained (22. November 2006)

das mein lieber braintrust sind keine bb´s ... falls du die aufschrift "nobby" am unteren bildrand entziffern kannst .


----------



## MIBO (22. November 2006)

Also wenn ich das Bild sehe, sagt mir das, dass die BB im Matsch genau so schlecht sind wie die Albert. Wir haben hier nämlich auf nassen Feldern so extremen Matsch das sich die Reifen ruck zu dermassen extrem zusetzen das sich noch nicht mal mehr ein Rad dreht. Ich habe letzten Winter zu einem dünnen 2.1er Shark Mud gegriffen, der ist in der Hinsicht eher zu gebrauchen.


edit: gut dann sind eben die NN im Matsch besch*****


----------



## unchained (22. November 2006)

die bb´s sind hervorragend hinsichtlich der selbstreinigung !!!!! gestern erst noch ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht gehabt


----------



## thto (22. November 2006)

hoffe kann mein ES7 mit den BB auch bald wieder bewegen, habe probleme mit dem freilauf des hinterrades, bringe es am freitag nach koblenz.....


----------



## braintrust (22. November 2006)

jut dann keine BBs...hatte mich auf diese aussage verlassen 


ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Heute gabs ein fliegender Wandel von NN zu Big Betties:



naja trotzdem nochmal zur gummimischung...weich oder hart?


----------



## unchained (22. November 2006)

ich tippe auf ORC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (22. November 2006)

bei NN gibt es nur eine Variante, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> die bb´s sind hervorragend hinsichtlich der selbstreinigung !!!!!


Lustig, da bist du der Erste, der das sagt...




braintrust schrieb:


> macht es sinn vorne nen weichen und hinten nen harten dran zu bauen?


Ja.
Ich hab trotzdem vorne auch harte -- Grip ist auch bei denen sehr gut, Rollwiderstand u. Verschleiß sind allerdings geringer. 
(außerdem kann ich dann zwischen vorne und hinten wechseln -- ein neu gekaufter Reifen kommt bei mir immer vorne rauf -- dort ist Grip ja wichtiger)


----------



## braintrust (22. November 2006)

juti das wollte ich wisse, danke flo


----------



## unchained (22. November 2006)

naja flo, wenn du das anders siehst.... hängt auch ganz von der konsistenz und der geschwindigkeit ab.... bis jetzt hatte ich nie probleme.


----------



## wagmacX (23. November 2006)

Eben gerade im Netz gefunden. Canyon hat wohl auch einen Familientourer entwicklt  

Beachtliche Leistung, ich schaffe das noch nicht mal allein  

http://www.videotube.de/watch/9602


----------



## Flok (23. November 2006)

haha geiles video    

Ist sicher super Krafttraining mit drei Kindern aufm Rad den Berg hoch  

Oder zwei Kinder als Hantel benutzen und Gewichte stämmen...

Aber auch ein bisschen gefährlich einen Wheelie zu machen mit einem Kleinkind auf dem Rücken. Wenn der nach hinten rüberfällt sieht das nicht gut aus für den Kleinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (23. November 2006)

echt cooles video 

wegen hinten rüber fallen, wenn man das 'n bissel geübt hat hat man da eigentlich ein ganz gutes Gespür für, dann einfach schnell die Hinterrad Bremse ziehen.


----------



## Flok (23. November 2006)

Ja aber mit 3 Kindern stell ich mir das dann _noch_ schwerer vor. Da verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt doch total.
Selbstverständlich ist dieser Rucksack für den Kleinen genial, da kann man ihn direkt auf eine Transalp mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. November 2006)

MIBO schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Bild sehe, sagt mir das, dass die BB im Matsch genau so schlecht sind wie die Albert. Wir haben hier nämlich auf nassen Feldern so extremen Matsch das sich die Reifen ruck zu dermassen extrem zusetzen das sich noch nicht mal mehr ein Rad dreht. Ich habe letzten Winter zu einem dünnen 2.1er Shark Mud gegriffen, der ist in der Hinsicht eher zu gebrauchen.
> 
> 
> edit: gut dann sind eben die NN im Matsch besch*****




Das, meine lieben Gesellen, sind NNs in 2.4. Und das ist kein Matsch. Das ist die fieseste ausgeburt der Hölle: Kreuznacher Lehm. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ic hmatsch hätte. Der würd sich nämlich nicht in die Reifen Krallen.

Diese Sauerei, wie auf dem FOto, bekomm ich mit jedem Reifen hin: Ritchey Z-Max, BB, NN und Albert. Wie geschrieben: Das ist Lehm, kein Matsch. 

Und wenn die Reifen so zu sind, eiert man nur noch rum. Absolut kein Grip. Weder mit BB noch Albert, noch NN.


----------



## Augus1328 (23. November 2006)

Da gibbet nur eine Lösung: Slick  rutscht zwar auch aber setzt sich nicht zu  

Salve
Oli


----------



## exto (24. November 2006)

Der Herbst hat doch auch seine schönen Seiten...

Nämlich, dass man sich endlich mal wieder so richtig dreckich machen kann  

Und mal ganz prophylaktisch für die Lycra-Würstchen- Spötter: Ich find die Dinger auch hässlich, aber wenn's nass und matschig ist, einfach viiiel praktischer. Außerdem: Ich darf das, bin ja selber hässlich


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. November 2006)

Ich nenn das ganze gerne Herbst oder Wintersprossen 
.....und.....sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen hässlich!!!??


----------



## pjfa (25. November 2006)

Mud Power


----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2006)

All die "Drecks-Gesichstausdrücke" sind köstlich...


----------



## Astaroth (25. November 2006)

Servus,
so Jungs und Mädls nun gibt es Artgerechte Fotos von mir und meinem Torque 3 in der freien Wildbahn.





















die Bilder entstanden heute alle direkt bei mir hinter dem am Haus angrenzenden Wald   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## exto (25. November 2006)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch n Paar *Drecksbikes* auf die Reihe !?

Dreck aus dem Deister von heute. Nach der ersten Abfahrt war das mit dem Mittagessen dann auch schon erledigt. Vielleicht sollte ich doch über Schutzbleche nachdenken...





Was regen sich eigentlich alle über die neuen Canyon-Farben auf? Bei artgerechter Haltung sieht man die doch oft sowieso nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (25. November 2006)

Ich fang mal klein an......





Und....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. November 2006)

Ach, ich beneide euch Schlammfahrer. Ihr habt wenigstens Matsch an euren Rädern. Bei mir setzt sic hder Kreuznacher Lehm überall fest- Da ist fahren absolut unmöglich. Ich will wieder Wald und Pfützen und so..


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ach, ich beneide euch Schlammfahrer. Ihr habt wenigstens Matsch an euren Rädern. Bei mir setzt sic hder Kreuznacher Lehm überall fest- Da ist fahren absolut unmöglich. Ich will wieder Wald und Pfützen und so..



Hey wenn du willst, kannst du gerne meinen Schlamm haben, ich verlange so gut wie nichts dafür, du mußt es mir nur immer vom Bike entfernen!


----------



## exto (26. November 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Ich fang mal klein an......




Wow...

Federweg voll ausgenutzt. Da fehlt mir bei dem Wetter eher die Traute....


----------



## aNo0Bis (26. November 2006)

@ Exto,

Ach was, ein paar Milimeter waren da doch noch!


----------



## AmmuNation (26. November 2006)

Krank! Ich will auch schlamm!!! 
Meine neuste Errungenschaft ist Lediglich Kuh******** am VR...


----------



## Augus1328 (26. November 2006)

Schlamm? Kenn i net....





Erstes Schneefoto diese Saison  

Salve
Oli


----------



## aNo0Bis (26. November 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Krank! Ich will auch schlamm!!!
> Meine neuste Errungenschaft ist Lediglich Kuh******** am VR...



Na besser Kuh.... am VR als lachend mit offenem Mund durch gefahren!  
Hat manchmal den Effekt eines faulen Zahns, ist aber dann doch "glücklicher Weise" nur Kuh......!


----------



## pavlos (26. November 2006)

Neue Frabe fuer Sherman...weiss...praktisch im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (26. November 2006)

die weisse gabel sieht gut aus an deinem big montain. hinten 'ne schwarze felge wäre rein vom aussehen her auch eine verbesserung. ist die iridium kaputt gegangen?


----------



## schappi (26. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch n Paar *Drecksbikes* auf die Reihe !?
> 
> Dreck aus dem Deister von heute. Nach der ersten Abfahrt war das mit dem Mittagessen dann auch schon erledigt. Vielleicht sollte ich doch über Schutzbleche nachdenken...
> 
> ...



hallo Exto,
ich habe leider vergessen Bilder von meinem und Nicos Bike zu machem nach unserer gemeinsamen Schlammschlacht.
Wie hast du den dein ESX7 ins Auto gekriegt und vor allen Dingen wie bist du selber gefahren?
Ich habe ja gleich den Gartenschlauch genommen und bin dann von der besten Ehefrau von allen gleich durch den Kellereingang in die Waschküche geführt worden.Ich weiß garnicht warum die Frauen immer gleich so einen Aufstand wegen ein paar Dreckspritzern machen!

Wenn Du Lust hast jederzeit wieder. Ich werde dann nur anschließend einen Saunabesuch für uns einplanen- das hätte die Sache noch so richtig abgerundet

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Raphi78 (26. November 2006)

bei dem Wetter heute musste man einfach biken!


----------



## andi. (26. November 2006)

super stimmung. schaut echt schön aus.


----------



## pavlos (27. November 2006)

McFisch schrieb:


> die weisse gabel sieht gut aus an deinem big montain. hinten 'ne schwarze felge wäre rein vom aussehen her auch eine verbesserung. ist die iridium kaputt gegangen?



Nein, ich habe die Deore Nabe gebrochen, jetzt fahre ich Novatec, ist super. Eigentlich will ich noch rote Felge nach vorne und einen weissen Sattel:


----------



## FrankyB (27. November 2006)

Klasse Bike, das da im Hintergrund!!! 




Raphi78 schrieb:


> bei dem Wetter heute musste man einfach biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (28. November 2006)

After my XC7, my friends buy a ES6 and a Torque 1


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

in aller frühe traf ein Fusion Freak auf ein Canyon Torque:




später auf dem Gipfel:




und wer wissen will, wie wir da wieder 'runter gekommen sind, der lade sich diesen kleinen Movie (ca. 7 MB).

Leider ist die Qualität nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellend - ich bin noch am experimentieren.

Gruss


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

ein Bild von der abfahrt hätte ich noch:


----------



## Sisu (28. November 2006)

@Thory
du bist definitiv ein "sehr früh Aufsteher" 
So früh am Morgen ist es aber ganz schön frisch zur Zeit?

Wie macht sich der Al Mighty denn so? Vor allem uphill?

Schönen Gruß
Sisu


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> @Thory
> du bist definitiv ein "sehr früh Aufsteher"
> So früh am Morgen ist es aber ganz schön frisch zur Zeit?


das gehört zu meiner Wanderervermeidungsstrategie. Ausserdem muss ich tagsüber arbeiten - also rechtzeitig zurück sein.



> Wie macht sich der Al Mighty denn so? Vor allem uphill?



Also das Abrollen mag er nicht so  Alles andere bestens! 

Im Ernst: ich habe hinten noch den High Roller von Maxxis und weiß also nicht, welcher Reifen mir das antriebsmässige Elend bereitet. Vielleicht beide?

Aber: da man zur Zeit auf Schneereste, feuchtigkeit und sonstige Griparme Böden trifft, ist diese Bereifung ein riesen Traktionsgewinn ggüber Big Betty oder auch dem Maxxis Pendant zum Big Betty. Durch das gute Wetter finde ich Gelegenheit einige Wege erstmals auszuprobieren und da ist eine Bereifung mit Reserven mitunter der Unterschied zwischen fahren und laufen.
Die Reifen kann ich trotz meiner 93kg mit 0,8-1bar fahren (also bergab, bergauf so 1,7bar) - ohne Durchschlag - und das bringt auch dann noch Traktion, wenn ich zu Fuß schon ausrutschen würde.

Die Selbstreinigung dieser DH Reifen ist wesentlich besser als z.B. der BB, d.h. wenn auf aufgeweichtem Boden letzterer schon zu einem Slick mutiert ist, zeigt AL MIghty noch kräftig seine Zähne.

Gruss


----------



## User129 (28. November 2006)

gibt es da jetzt nicht diesen neuen DH Reifen von Schwalbe Muddy Marry oder so, der soll doch noch mal ein gutes Stück leichter sein als der Al Mighty.

PS: sehr nettes Video und wirklich eine schöne Abfahrt (mehr davon!! : )
da kann man richtig neidisch werden


----------



## Christian_74 (28. November 2006)

Beeindruckendes Video, Thory!


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

User129 schrieb:


> PS: sehr nettes Video und wirklich eine schöne Abfahrt (mehr davon!! : )



Schön das Euch das Video gefällt. 
Mehr davon gibts hier (11MB)


----------



## unchained (28. November 2006)

panorama ist klasse, aber grade mitm torque hättet ihr da manche stufen besser nehmen können... ihr seid ja um jedes hindernis rummgezirkelt... da wären schon nen paar kleinere sprünge drin gewesen. meiner meinung nach. und what the hell ist mit der 36er los? die hat ja ziemlich wenig fw!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. November 2006)

respekt. 1 bar.. aber man sieht am foto ja schon, dass bei nem kleinen steinchen der reifen stark eintaucht. 

hast du nicht ein schwammiges fahrgefühl, z.B. auf befestigteren wegen beim lenken?

toll, nachdem ich das sah;



> diesen kleinen Movie (ca. 7 MB).



muss ich nicht mehr über meine "Fahrtechnik" nachdenken. Keine Kritik. Aber ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob es normal ist, wenn ich so langam / vorsichtig rumtuckere. Scheint wohl. Ich finds gut, dass es auch vorsichtigere Fahrer gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> ...aber grade mitm torque hättet ihr da manche stufen besser nehmen können... ihr seid ja um jedes hindernis rummgezirkelt... da wären schon nen paar kleinere sprünge drin gewesen. meiner meinung nach.


also erstmal war da nur ein Torque dabei - das meist gefilmte Rad auf dem Video ist ein Fusion Freak. 

Und wenn Du da alle Stufen im Flug nehmen möchtest - sag einfach Bescheid ich zeige Dir wo das ist und schaue Dir zu 



unchained schrieb:


> ...
> und what the hell ist mit der 36er los? die hat ja ziemlich wenig fw!



Joo, die habe ich sogar noch etwas aufgepumpt und die Lowspeed Druckstufe noch mehr reingedreht. Trotzdem fahre ich mit viel SAG im steilen Gelände. Da fehlt mir im Moment so die richtige Idee, wie man bei so steilen Abfahrten die Gabel sinnvoll von 40%SAG abhalten kann??? In der Ebene hat die Gabel gerade noch 5% SAG. Wenn Du da eine Idee hast -- immer her damit. Ist die Lyrik mit Motion Control da besser einstellbar?

Gruss


----------



## unchained (28. November 2006)

ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, versteh das nicht falsch... nur man hätte da mit etwas mehr hmmn spaß runter fahren können.... du nutzt ja hinten kaum federweg aus wenn du nur um die jhindernisse rumzirkelst.. und gerade beim torque bietet  es sich ja an .

Ich weiß, dass das andere bike ein fusion ist  

aber sonst geiles video... naja nur die quali.....


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> respekt. 1 bar.. aber man sieht am foto ja schon, dass bei nem kleinen steinchen der reifen stark eintaucht.
> 
> hast du nicht ein schwammiges fahrgefühl, z.B. auf befestigteren wegen beim lenken?



der Reifen hat ja aufgrund der massiven Karkasse eine sehr viel höhere Eigenstabilität, wie ein BB oder NN. Diese Karkasse ist der Grund für den hohen Rollwiderstand. Dies führt dazu, daß der Reifen mit wenig Luft fahrbar ist und auch resistent gegen Durchschläge bleibt. Wenn ich nach einer Abfahrt eine längere Strecke über normale Wege zurückfahren muss, pumpe ich die Reifen wieder auf.




> muss ich nicht mehr über meine "Fahrtechnik" nachdenken. Keine Kritik. Aber ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob es normal ist, wenn ich so langam / vorsichtig rumtuckere. Scheint wohl. Ich finds gut, dass es auch vorsichtigere Fahrer gibt.



Schliesslich bin ich Trailfahrer und kein DHler!


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, versteh das nicht falsch... nur man hätte da mit etwas mehr hmmn spaß runter fahren können.... du nutzt ja hinten kaum federweg aus wenn du nur um die jhindernisse rumzirkelst.. und gerade beim torque bietet  es sich ja an .
> 
> Ich weiß, dass das andere bike ein fusion ist
> 
> aber sonst geiles video... naja nur die quali.....



Keine Sorge ich bin keine Mimose - ich glaube, dass Du die Steilheit des Geländes unterschätzt, das ist kein Trail a la Bozen o.ä. 
Die Qualität ist schlecht, da arbeite ich drann, vielleicht mit einer richtigen Kamera zu Weihnachten oder so...


----------



## cos75 (28. November 2006)

@thory: Mal wieder ein tolles Video, bei dem ich Lust aufs Biken bekomme. Finde  deine Strategie um nicht auf Wanderer zu treffen echt toll. Hast du irgendwelche Tipps für mich, wie ich es schaffe so früh aufzustehen ?  Bzw. um wie viel Uhr bist du gestartet ?


----------



## Wuudi (28. November 2006)

@thory:

Was ist das denn für eine Kamera ? Schaffst du es immer alle paar Meter stehenzubleiben und die Kamera aus den Rucksack zu holen ?
Daran scheitern unsere Video-Aufnahmen immer. Es ist uns zu lästig die immer einzupacken und alle paar Meter herauszuholen, deshalb gibts bei uns fast kein Video mit Biker....


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> @thory: .... Hast du irgendwelche Tipps für mich, wie ich es schaffe so früh aufzustehen ?  Bzw. um wie viel Uhr bist du gestartet ?



gestartet bin ich jeweils um 5:30 (am Parkplatz) Wenn Dir das schwerfällt: komme einfach am Donnerstag ABEND mit, da wollte ich auf einen netten Hügel in der Nähe vom Tegernsee


----------



## thory (28. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @thory:
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Kamera ?



leider keine, sondern einen Foto (Minolta Dimage 7hi) mit bescheidenen Videofeatures.



> Schaffst du es immer alle paar Meter stehenzubleiben und die Kamera aus den Rucksack zu holen ?
> ....


Gar nicht erst wieder alles verpacken, sondern die Sequenzen gleich am Stück drehen. Z.b. einer fährt und einer filmt und dann umgekehrt oder, wenn man alleine ist: vorlaufen, aufbauen, movie starten, zum radl sprinten, aufsitzen fahren, absteigen, kamera stoppen, u.s.w.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (28. November 2006)

Ist das nicht "eierhaft" ? Dann kann man das Biken ja gar nimmer geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbman (28. November 2006)

Hallo thory!

Respekt. Tolle Videos! Bin begeistert. (Trotz der Qualität...)

mtbman


----------



## aemkei77 (28. November 2006)

sauberer Fahrstil


----------



## Boombe (28. November 2006)

@thory
fährst du mit clicks? 

btw nettes video! sauberer fahrstil; weniger speed und ggf ausweichen find ich bei solche  passagen durchaus gerechtfertigt- torque hin oder her.


----------



## GerhardO (29. November 2006)

Servus!



> ...weniger speed und ggf ausweichen find ich bei solche passagen durchaus gerechtfertigt...



Schaut mal im Münchner Forum unter "Enduro-Trailtour" oder "Trailtour am Sonntag". Hier werden fast ausschließlich solche Touren gefahren, die nichts mit "DH" zu tun haben. Und das Torque eignet sich durch die flachen Winkel hierbei sehr gut.

Grüße,
G.


----------



## schappi (29. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, versteh das nicht falsch... nur man hätte da mit etwas mehr hmmn spaß runter fahren können.... du nutzt ja hinten kaum federweg aus wenn du nur um die jhindernisse rumzirkelst.. und gerade beim torque bietet  es sich ja an .
> 
> Ich weiß, dass das andere bike ein fusion ist
> 
> aber sonst geiles video... naja nur die quali.....



Hallo Unchained,

ich weiß nicht wie du fährts und was du fährts aber ich finde deine Kommentare etwas unprofessionel und vorlaut. Eine Tour in den Alpen fährst du mit voller Kontrolle (besonderst solche Trails) oder du tritts die Rückfahrt im Heli an. das sit übrigens auch das was du in jedem Fahrtechnikseminar lernst. In Bielefeld wenn du dich aufs mett packst schiebst du dein Bike humplnd nach hause oder Der RTW fährt dich in die Klinik. In den Alpen hast du ein echtes Problem wenn du dir nur das Schlüsselbein brichst.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Kleines Bild von meiner Mittagsrunde...







Ja, ich bin noch ungeübt im selber-knipsen .

Aber ich mach's jetzt wie Thory, zu Zeiten fahren wo keine Wanderer unterwegs sind. Nur ist mein Zeitfenster ein "wenig" später .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (29. November 2006)

das kannste ratz fatz ja als werbung andrehen, abgesehen von den xt-kurbeln natürlich.


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Fehlt noch die Ratz-Fatz Pant... die steht schon auf meiner Wunschliste. Im Moment musses noch eine stinknormale Protest-Sommer-3/4-Hose tun .. ist ja noch nicht so kalt


----------



## unchained (29. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Unchained,
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie du fährts und was du fährts aber ich finde deine Kommentare etwas unprofessionel und vorlaut. Eine Tour in den Alpen fährst du mit voller Kontrolle (besonderst solche Trails) oder du tritts die Rückfahrt im Heli an. das sit übrigens auch das was du in jedem Fahrtechnikseminar lernst. In Bielefeld wenn du dich aufs mett packst schiebst du dein Bike humplnd nach hause oder Der RTW fährt dich in die Klinik. In den Alpen hast du ein echtes Problem wenn du dir nur das Schlüsselbein brichst.
> 
> ...



jaja is schon gut....


----------



## schappi (29. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Kleines Bild von meiner Mittagsrunde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo Wuudi,
du weist, daß du mit Photos wie diesem die Mittags aufgenommen werden einen gewissen Sozialneid schürst? 
Wenn ich mir anschau wie ich nach eine Runde hier z.Zt. aussehe und was ich dann zu Hause zu hören bekomme. Ich musste am letzten Samstag nach einer Runde mit Exto und ein paar anderen meine Frau abends in ein sündteures Spezialitätenrestaurant einladen um die Wogen wieder zu glätten

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Ach jetza, hier ist auch nicht alles super....



....... da war teilweise extrem viel Laub .... so rutschig


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. November 2006)

Dann muss man halt überlegen: Frau oder Bike?


----------



## tom23" (29. November 2006)

Und wenn Frau, welche features schreibt man dann in die Signatur?


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

tom, lass gut sein, wirklich !

und btw... ich wähle BEIDES


----------



## Sisu (29. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt überlegen: Frau oder Bike?



.....es geht sehr wohl auch beides


----------



## tom23" (29. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> tom, lass gut sein, wirklich !
> 
> und btw... ich wähle BEIDES



  es muss raus    

ok ok ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. November 2006)

tom23";3226609 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Frau, welche features schreibt man dann in die Signatur?



Wozu? Man hat doch im Profil noch platz.


----------



## thory (29. November 2006)

Boombe schrieb:


> @thory
> fährst du mit clicks?



Auf den Touren auf den beiden Filmchen fahre ich mit flat pedalen und Bergschuhe - schon alleine wegen dem hochlaufen.

Gruß


----------



## loxa789 (29. November 2006)

muss nun einen alten lehrer zitieren 
wieso frau wenn ich noch zwei gesunde hände habe.bzw mir kommt keine frau ins haus.

ps.: ist nicht meine meinung


----------



## löösns (29. November 2006)

jaja, unser thory ist eine echter hrvp (hinterradversetzungsprofi)   ihc finds am geilsten bei 180° serpentinen... von denen hats leider nicht so viele! 

wir waren heute auch noch ein wenig in der höhe... das wetter hätte schöner sein können, aber die schlammschlacht war unverbesserlich!


----------



## stick007 (29. November 2006)

Hallo thory,

schönes Video. Leider bekommt als Zuschauer von Videos und Fotos nie die wahre Vorstellung wie steil die Abfahrt in Wirklichkeit ist.
Respekt. Ich hoffe auf weitere Videos.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2006)

stick007 schrieb:


> Leider bekommt als Zuschauer von Videos und Fotos nie die wahre Vorstellung wie steil die Abfahrt in Wirklichkeit ist.


Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht -- schaut recht häufig viel flacher und harmloser aus, als es in Wirklichkeit war. (oder ich bin einfach nur ein Luschi und fahre nur sehr harmlose Sachen...  )

Bei dem Foto habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Steilheit zur Abwechslung mal schon rüberkommt. (oder täusche ich mich, weil ich sie noch so in Erinnerung habe?)




(Thumbnail --> anklicken)


Diese Stelle von unten:


----------



## Raoul Duke (29. November 2006)

Naja der Weg selber sieht auf dem Photo gar nicht so steil aus. Das es trotzdem gut steil sein muss sieht man an deiner Haltung. Ich habe leider auch diese Erfahrung mit solchen Photos gemacht. 
Bilder die von der Seite aufgenommen werden sind besser, nur ist seitlich meist kein Platz oder ein Gebüsch im Weg.


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

stick007 schrieb:


> Hallo thory,
> 
> schönes Video. Leider bekommt als Zuschauer von Videos und Fotos nie die wahre Vorstellung wie steil die Abfahrt in Wirklichkeit ist.



Yep, dem ist so, vor allem wenn man "runterfotografiert".

Aber noch schlimmer ist's auf den Helmkamera Videos. Da schauen auch größere Stufen absolut flach aus  . Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mein Dosso dei Roveri Video zusammenschneiden. Gleich am Anfang sind ja einige Treppen. Im Bild schaut's aus als obs total flach runter geht. Beim Ton hört man aber schön die einzelnen Treppen


----------



## thory (30. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ....Gleich am Anfang sind ja einige Treppen. Im Bild schaut's aus als obs total flach runter geht. Beim Ton hört man aber schön die einzelnen Treppen



dann mach' ein mp3 file draus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2006)

Dann heute ein Bild ohne Biker 





Das Tourprofil, Satellitenansicht und die restlichen Fotos gibt's wieder einmal in meinem Südtirol Bike Blog


----------



## h34d (30. November 2006)

So hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike. Leider "nur" ein Hardtail:


----------



## GerhardO (30. November 2006)

> Leider "nur" ein Hardtail:


Schmarrn! Wenns für Deine Bedürfnisse das Richtige ist, dann passt's doch! 
Gut - ein bisschen "schärfer" hätt's schon sein können! 

G.


----------



## thory (30. November 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ... ein bisschen "schärfer" hätt's schon sein können!
> G.



also doch mehr  federweg .... 

@h34d: so 1024 Pixel Bildbreite oder 640 wären besser zu betrachten


----------



## Pumabert (30. November 2006)

h34d schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike. Leider "nur" ein Hardtail:



urks, ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Brille


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2006)

Von mir auch wieder mal ein Foto...
(ein altes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (30. November 2006)

Hm sry fÃ¼r die Bildquali, ist ne 4 Jahre alte Digicam meiner Mutter bei der der Akku fast lehr war, sodas net mal mehr das display anging. Einfach mal blind drauf losgeknippst, ohne irgendwelche einstellungen usw.

Wers ultrascharf will:   http://web401.andromeda.rootbash.de/bilder/Fahrrad_2.jpg!

Bzgl. Hardtail: Naja also ich hab mir vorwiegend wg. des Preises ein Hardtail gekauft. Bin halt SchÃ¼ler und kann mir daher net mal so eben ein Bike fÃ¼r 1.5kâ¬ - 2kâ¬ kaufen.

Aber ich komm grad von ner 2 stÃ¼ndigen Tour zurÃ¼ck, wo ich ein fully schon schmerzlich vermisse. Ging aber auch einfach in den Wald rein und wirklich mal CrossCountry fast ohne erkennbare Wege 
Vorher bin ich mit nem billigen NoName Fully (also wirklich unterste Kategorie) gefahren, was trotz alledem irgendwie "weicher" war.

mfg
h34d


----------



## Pumabert (30. November 2006)

h34d schrieb:


> Hm sry für die Bildquali, ist ne 4 Jahre alte Digicam meiner Mutter bei der der Akku fast lehr war, sodas net mal mehr das display anging. Einfach mal blind drauf losgeknippst, ohne irgendwelche einstellungen usw.
> 
> Wers ultrascharf will:   http://web401.andromeda.rootbash.de/bilder/Fahrrad_2.jpg!
> 
> ...



Schönes Radl, die Farbe is IMHO klasse!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2006)

Ein Hardtail für die ersten Jahre finde ich ohnehin positiv -- man ist fahrtechnisch mehr gefordert, lernt eine sauberere Fahrtechnik usw.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. November 2006)

und wird nie den spass am fahren lernen, dem einen ein fully bietet.


----------



## tom23" (30. November 2006)

Edit:
Trotzdem als Grundlage für saubere Fahrtechnik perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. November 2006)

Da fahr ich lieber schlecht und hab ein sicheres Fahrgefühl - das bringt mir im Endefekt mehr.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber schlecht und hab ein sicheres Fahrgefühl - das bringt mir im Endefekt mehr.


Auf den Wegen die du scheinbar fährst, ist Fahrtechnik wohl eh nicht recht wichtig... 



(tschuldigung, musste sein)


----------



## stick007 (30. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Auf den Wegen die du scheinbar fährst, ist Fahrtechnik wohl eh nicht recht wichtig...
> 
> 
> 
> (tschuldigung, musste sein)



Der war nicht schlecht.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (30. November 2006)

Leider kommt beim ungefederten BigBear noch hinzu, das die Federgabel echt zum :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: ist...

Mein Mitbewohner fährt das 06er Modell und ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie bei der Produktauswahl die Entscheidung für diese Gabel zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. November 2006)

danke. schon bei meiner probefahrt in KO - un das war aufm teerparkplatz, den einige ausführliche kennen, ist mir dies aufgefallen.

am besten ne günstige J3 oder ne MX Comp dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Auf den Wegen die du scheinbar fährst, ist Fahrtechnik wohl eh nicht recht wichtig...
> 
> 
> 
> (tschuldigung, musste sein)



Bei den KOmmentaren die du bringst, ist Nachdenken wohl genauso wenig wichtig.


----------



## Boombe (30. November 2006)

da hat Flo aber recht, was die Aussage mit dem Lernen aufm Hardtail angeht. mit nem ordentlichen fully bügelt man einfach überall drüber, mit dem hardtail musst du dir deinen weg suchen und viel mehr mit dem körper arbeiten- das kommt einem später dann schon zugute, wenn man mit nem fully in "richtiges gelände" geht.


----------



## Jonez (30. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> und wird nie den spass am fahren lernen, dem einen ein fully bietet.



Spaß lernt man nicht, man hat ihn!  

Und es ist Glaubens- und Gefühlssache was man lieber fährt!
Ich bin Hardtailer und bin aber auch mit fullys schon gefahren!

Ich pass mich lieber dem Untergrund an, als dass er sich mir anpasst!   
(wenn du verstehst was ich meine   )

Und jetzt weiter mit Bildern


----------



## exto (30. November 2006)

Geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## baldur (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Mutton (1. Dezember 2006)

Sehr chic... Auch der neue Schriftzug fügt sich bestens


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2006)

Wunderbar, Baldur! Echt etwas anderes und richtig gelungen. 

Wie hast du den originalen Canyon-Schriftzug am Unterrohr denn weggemacht?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Dezember 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, Baldur! Echt etwas anderes und richtig gelungen.
> 
> Wie hast du den originalen Canyon-Schriftzug am Unterrohr denn weggemacht?



Sollte nicht so schwer sein. Bei manchen löst der sich doch von selbst...


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

So, jetzt ein Quick-and-Dirty Video zur Demonstration des The-Earth-Is-Flat Syndroms 

http://rapidshare.com/files/5591516/dosso_test25.avi.html

Ein kurzer Ausschnitt vom Dosso dei Roveri, gleich am Anfang wo einige Stufen sind. Hört gut auf den Ton und schaut wie die Kamera schüttelt, trotzdem schaut's so aus, als obs komplett flach wäre...


----------



## Paudajunky76 (1. Dezember 2006)

....schönes Video,schöner Trail

...schön flach


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

...kurzes Video... flacher Trail 

.. nee im Ernst hab grad die lange Version fertiggestellt. Sind ca. 15 Minuten - the whole Trail. Möchte den aber gerne noch vertonen. Meint ihr da gibt's Probleme mit rapidshare wenn ein wenig Musik dabei ist ?


----------



## Paudajunky76 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hab da noch nichts hochgeladen...aber solange man das angegebene  Größenlimit nicht überschreitet dürftes doch kein Problem sein!


----------



## thory (1. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ...kurzes Video... flacher Trail
> 
> .. nee im Ernst hab grad die lange Version fertiggestellt. Sind ca. 15 Minuten - the whole Trail. Möchte den aber gerne noch vertonen. Meint ihr da gibt's Probleme mit rapidshare wenn ein wenig Musik dabei ist ?



ich habe meine musik aus den movies gelöscht, denn rapidshare macht keinen trouble evtl aber ein abmahnanwalt.
Vielleicht kann Dir das als Italiener egal sein, kenne die dortigen regelungen nicht.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Dezember 2006)

Wenn's nicht geht, könntest das Video auch auf GoogleVideo raufladen -- da sind auch so manche 60 Min.-Videos oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

Abgemahnt möcht ich nicht werden, andererseits kommt der Ton in 48kbit und mit Wind und Kieselgeräusch untermalt rauf. Also "theoretisch" unbrauchbar. Ob das genug ist weiss niemand...

@Flo: 
Stimmt bei Google hab ich ja auch schon was raufgeladen - inklusive kommerzieller Musik ... http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-969023945040058300&q=südtirol


----------



## Paudajunky76 (1. Dezember 2006)

thory schrieb:


> ich habe meine musik aus den movies gelöscht, denn rapidshare macht keinen trouble evtl aber ein abmahnanwalt.
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas



richtig,ich vergaß, die ach so gebeutelte,am Hungertuch nagende Musikindustrie macht da gerne mal Ärger!
Ärgerlich


----------



## baldur (1. Dezember 2006)

> Wunderbar, Baldur! Echt etwas anderes und richtig gelungen.
> 
> Wie hast du den originalen Canyon-Schriftzug am Unterrohr denn weggemacht?



Einfach nur mit schwarzer Folie überklebt. Sieht man aber erst wenn man genau hinschaut!


----------



## User129 (1. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Abgemahnt möcht ich nicht werden, andererseits kommt der Ton in 48kbit und mit Wind und Kieselgeräusch untermalt rauf. Also "theoretisch" unbrauchbar.



finde ich sowiso schöner wenn man noch was vom Fahrrad hört und nicht nur die Musik.


----------



## RonnyS (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Wuudi (2. Dezember 2006)

Here we go:

Dosso dei Roveri Part I 

Zu sehen gibt's das ganze in "schlechter" Qualität bei Google Video und in besserer Qualität (DivX komprimiert) als Download via Rapidshare.

Gleich vorneweg bitte keine blöden Kommentare nach dem Motto: "eh das ginge aber schneller...."

1) Bin ich kein Rennen gefahren
2) Musste ich ja auch auf Mirja Rücksicht nehmen und immer wieder ab und zu auf sie warten
und hauptsächlich (3.)  täuscht das Video


----------



## Wern (2. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Video Wuudi.
Sieht wirklich verdammt leicht aus der Trail. Hätte ihn gar nicht wiedererkannt auf dem Video. Vielleicht hätte es schwieriger und spannender ausgesehen wenn du jemandem hinterhergefahren wärst. Dann sieht man glaub ich die Stufen viel besser.
Musst das nächste mal halt einfach deiner Frau die Kamera umschnallen.


----------



## clou (2. Dezember 2006)

Hammer Video Wuudi.
Wie sieht da die Auffahrt aus?


----------



## Wuudi (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab ein anders gemacht, wo ich die Helmcam am Rahmen unterhalb der Wippe befestigt habe. Das ist schon "interessanter", kommt aber ein andermal. 
Bei Google sieht's noch leichter aus, weil alles wegen der Komprimierung verwaschen ist, das Rapidshare Video ist schon besser.

Den Rest vom Trail (nicht den ganzen, ziemlich weit unten musste ich Kassette wechseln und beim schliessen des Rucksacks hat's die Kamera abgeschaltet ohne, dass ich's gemerkt habe  ) gibt's nächste Woche.
Es ist fast 12:00, die Sonne scheint, ich muss biken ! 

@clou:

Größtenteils Asphalt, ist die normale Auffahrt zum Altissimo.


----------



## baldur (2. Dezember 2006)

Für die einen ist es ein Scheiß Trampelfahrt, für die anderen der geilste Singletrail der Welt 

Echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rochus (2. Dezember 2006)

hi,
nachdem canyon für den start der neuen hp mitte November angesagt hatte, 
habe auch ich mir diese frist für den kauf eines neuen drahtesels gesetzt. leider brauchte canyon länger, und damit viel meine entscheidung auf ein grossmann 07 "mothership", sher geiles teil! der hersteller selbst ist bei mir um die ecke, sodass lästiges canyon eingeschicke auch wegfällt, werde diesem forum trotzdem treu bleiben und hoffe meine bike-photos finden dann auch hier allgemeines interesse,

rochus


----------



## Tom33 (2. Dezember 2006)

Das hätteste aber wirklich schneller fahren können


----------



## Wuudi (2. Dezember 2006)

So, während ich biken war, hat der Google-Uploader den zweiten Teil hochgeladen.

Hier die restlichen 10 Minuten bei Google Video.

Die bessere Quali des Films gibts ein ander mal, denn das File ist 147MB und muss für Rapidshare erst aufgeteilt werden.

@Tom33:

Dann wäre der Spaß doch noch kürzer gewesen. Das Verhältniss Uphill-Zeit/Downhill-Zeit ist ja so auch schon nicht gut .
Außerdem hätte ich dann noch länger auf Mirja warten müssen , wobei man zu ihrer Verteidigung sagen muss, dass sie damals noch mit dem alten WXC1-Hardtail mit Tektro-Bremsen und Axel-Rüttelgabel unterwegs war.


----------



## Tom33 (2. Dezember 2006)

Das habe ich doch nur geschreiben weil Du ausdrücklich so was nicht lesen wolltest


----------



## Wuudi (2. Dezember 2006)

Ein letzter Film für heute 

Hier habe ich eine kurze schnelle Asphalt-Fahrt abgelegt: *falsches video ... siehe unten*

Ich könnt euch jetzt schreiben wie schnell ich da war, aber ich möchte das Spiel umgekehrt machen. Wie schnell fahre ich auf dem Video ?


----------



## tom23" (2. Dezember 2006)

ich schätze mal, so um die 60 Sachen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Dezember 2006)

Bitte mal wieder fotos- danke


----------



## Bike_RR (2. Dezember 2006)

Also es sieht nicht "so" schnell aus. Würde mal auf einen 40iger tippen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2006)

58 km/h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (2. Dezember 2006)

50 km/h


----------



## Wuudi (2. Dezember 2006)

Uahhh... peinlich .... falscher Ausschnitt... hab kein Plan wie schnell ich da war 

Hier ist der richtige Ausschnitt: http://rapidshare.com/files/5769731/helm25.avi


...und für Alpha gibt's sogar ein Foto als Entschädigung:


----------



## braintrust (2. Dezember 2006)

35km/h


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2006)

Max. Speed 62 km/h.

(was gibt's eig. zu gewinnen?  )


----------



## unchained (2. Dezember 2006)

geht das noch lange so weiter?


----------



## Fischgesicht (2. Dezember 2006)

ich bin gut im schätzen:

ICH SCHÄTZE MAL SO 12-16 km/h

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (2. Dezember 2006)

so, mal wieder ein paar Torque Pic's von mir!


----------



## unchained (2. Dezember 2006)

da dann nen Rockring 

Bei Bild 2 siehts schon ziemlich knapp aus


----------



## Raphi78 (2. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> da dann nen Rockring
> 
> Bei Bild 2 siehts schon ziemlich knapp aus



Bestellt ist er schon!


----------



## unchained (2. Dezember 2006)

welcher denn? e.thirteen?  aber das gehört zu sonem Bike dazu


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

Einfach mehr Gas geben und die Dinger springen... 

(und bei der Kamera einen Hauch später abdrücken...  )


----------



## unchained (3. Dezember 2006)

lösung für solche leute, denen ein bashguard zu schwer ist.....


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

alles einfach mit nem wheelie fahren, bin ich auch dafür!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Dezember 2006)

So zum Rätsel, das neue Video startet mit 50km/h und erreicht nach 6 Sekunden 60km/h, die dann bis zum Abbremsen gehalten werden.

Ich wollte hiermit eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass die Geschwindigkeit im Video doch ziemlich täuschen kann.

Als Belohnung gibt's heute den 2. und 3. Teil des Dosso dei Roveri in guter Qualität:

http://rapidshare.com/files/5783600/DossoPart2a.avi
http://rapidshare.com/files/5774136/DossoPart2b.avi

EDiT: und zum Thema Canyon-Gallerie: Manchmal sieht man kurz mein Bike im Video, reicht das ?


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> EDiT: und zum Thema Canyon-Gallerie: Manchmal sieht man kurz mein Bike im Video, reicht das ?



Ähm... nö! 

Aber sieht wirklich flach und langsam aus... das mag ich eben nie so an den Videos  Aber sonst schöne aufnahmen...


----------



## baldur (3. Dezember 2006)

50 bzw 60 KM/h ?
Ich lach mich Neukrank 

Solltest mal deinen Tacho richtig einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

Ha! Gewonnen...


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Dezember 2006)

kleiner aber feiner lycra-drop:







der kollege mit der flatterhose war ein stockwerk höher unterwegs:


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> der kollege mit der flatterhose war ein stockwerk höher unterwegs:


Net schlecht...
...ist der da auf den anderen Felsen rübergesprungen? Hast du da auch noch ein Foto von weiter weg/wo man die Landung sieht?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. Dezember 2006)

Die kommt ja wieder richtig in Schwung die Gallerie..
Hier mal Bilder vom Januar auf Gran Canaria(mit Leih-cannondale,fuhr auch nicht schlecht..   ) Die Landschaft ist ein Traum,da muss niemand mehr zum Grand Canyon!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/318164/cat/500/ppuser/18457
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/318163
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/318161


----------



## Colnago54 (3. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> So zum Rätsel, das neue Video startet mit 50km/h und erreicht nach 6 Sekunden 60km/h, die dann bis zum Abbremsen gehalten werden.



Hust! Hust! Entschuldigung, sieht für mich eher nach höchstens 35-40 km/h aus!
60km/h waren das  NEVER!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

Anarchobiker schrieb:


> Hust! Hust! Entschuldigung, sieht für mich eher nach höchstens 35-40 km/h aus!
> 60km/h waren das  NEVER!!!


Genau darüber haben wir ja grad diskutiert -- dass auf Fotos/Videos Vieles deutlich langsamer/flacher/harmloser aussieht...  


@friuli-jay: tolle Berge...!


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Net schlecht...
> ...ist der da auf den anderen Felsen rübergesprungen? Hast du da auch noch ein Foto von weiter weg/wo man die Landung sieht?



ne, das täuscht, der linke felsen ist zu nah im vordergund. er ist runter in den hang gedropt, hab aber kein übersichtsfoto davon gemacht.


----------



## Hennin (3. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal drei Pics von meiner letzten Tour 













Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt habe auch ich angefangen mit google-video rumzuspielen...
Der Hüpfer war noch mit dem guten,alten FX 4000...
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7945522207685457619&hl=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. Dezember 2006)

Anarchobiker schrieb:


> Hust! Hust! Entschuldigung, sieht für mich eher nach höchstens 35-40 km/h aus!
> 60km/h waren das  NEVER!!!



Genau DAS wollte ich provozieren bzw. aufzeigen. Die Geschwindigkeit ist GPS-Verified und ich kann dir sogar im originalen Video ein Frame exportieren wo man die 60 am Tacho lesen kann....

Mir ging es nur darum um das eben aufzuzeigen wie Flo schon sagte, damit ihr versteht, dass ich beim Dosso nicht so langsam gefahren bin wie's aussieht .


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. Dezember 2006)

Quote:´´Mir ging es nur darum um das eben aufzuzeigen wie Flo schon sagte, damit ihr versteht, dass ich beim Dosso nicht so langsam gefahren bin wie's aussieht ´´Quote

Wie??Etwa noch langsamer?????????? Hahaha..just kidding!


----------



## Raoul Duke (3. Dezember 2006)

eh supi!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Dezember 2006)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hier mal drei Pics von meiner letzten Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feine Bilder. Vorallem das Mülheim-Kärlicher AKW im Hintergrund


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Dezember 2006)

endlcih mal jemand, der bissel nicht-standard-canyon-ausm-karton fährt.

was sind da für griffe undpedale?


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> endlcih mal jemand, der bissel nicht-standard-canyon-ausm-karton fährt.



Tja, das is 'n Trauerspiel  

Aber was willst du da sinnvoll tunen? Na ja, der Sattel hat bei mir keine 5 Minuten überlebt, bis der gute, alte Flite montiert war. Aber sonst? Mir würde da nur der DT Swiss NDuro-Laufradsatz einfallen, aber da hat erstens die Lottofee noch kein Einsehen gehabt und zweitens würd ich den Sound der Ringlé Nabe schon sehr vermissen. Alles andere ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (4. Dezember 2006)

@pfohlenrolle: Ist ja auch nicht zu übersehen 

@alpha: Das sind Ergon Enduro E1 Griffe, hab die getauscht weil die anderen dauernd verrutscht sind. Die Pedale sind Shimano PD-MX 30 Flats.

In den nächsten Tagen kommen noch ein paar andere Teile, werd dann ein Bild nachliefern


----------



## pjfa (4. Dezember 2006)

3 Canyon together!!!
XC7, ES6 and Torque1  




http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/12/canyon-triple-power.html


----------



## studentx600 (4. Dezember 2006)

Habe mein Canyon auf Rohloff als Schlechtwetter-Rad umgebaut...Nach der ersten Fahrt kann ich nur sagen: Toll!


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

hübsch


----------



## Flok (5. Dezember 2006)

schick, kosten, arbeitszeit?


----------



## studentx600 (5. Dezember 2006)

ja, hohe Kosten (Preise sind ja bekannt). Arbeitszeit ca. 4Std..


----------



## Bechy (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte nun auch mal ein Bildchen meines Canyons posten ...
Das schöne Herbst-Wetter hat meinem Canyon und mir gefallen.


----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal ein Filmchen von uns bei der Nachtfahrt

Zum Anschauen muß der Quicktime-Player oder das Quicktime Browser Plugin installiert sein. 

Viel Spass bei schauen


----------



## schappi (5. Dezember 2006)

Spitze! Meine Hochachtung!
das Beste was ich hier bisher gesehen habe
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cos75 (5. Dezember 2006)

Da der Thory immer so tolle Frühaufsteher-Touren macht, musste ich das mit dem Traildancer auch mal probieren.

Filmchen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5vVg6ylVmI
































Die Wanderer waren so früh am Morgen sogar nett zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (5. Dezember 2006)

ui, das werd ich wschl machen!


----------



## Didi123 (6. Dezember 2006)

Bevor das hier endgültig abdriftet, hier ein paar wichtige Links zum Lampenselbstbau:

1: Elektronik rund ums Bike
2. Die selbstbaulampen der IBC´ler
3. ALU-Lampengehäuse
4a. Li-Ionen Akku
4b. Li-Ionen-Akku-II
5. www.joerky.de (bereits genannt)
6. www.nightbiken.de (-> Luxilus)

Da erfährt man alles, was man braucht.
Viel Spaß beim lesen! 

Hab' mir selber eine Halogenlampe mit 20W Osram IRC und LiIon-Akku gebaut - absolut top. Kostet ca.  100 .-, aber die hat man ja auch ein paar Jahre...


----------



## Christian_74 (6. Dezember 2006)

Schau in den Elektronik-Forum unter Gardena Lampe oder Selbstbau. Da gibt es nur solche Threads.


----------



## GerhardO (6. Dezember 2006)

> Da der Thory immer so tolle Frühaufsteher-Touren macht, musste ich das mit dem Traildancer auch mal probieren.


Danke, cos, dass mein ES 5 auf seine alten und nun bereits auch gezählten Tage nochmal die Ehre im Forum bekommen hat!


----------



## GerhardO (7. Dezember 2006)

> FOTOS!


Aber das sind doch Fotos! Gut, ich gebs ja zu: Es sind viele, viele Fotos hintereinander... Macht doch nix! 
Was mich viel mehr aufregt, dass ich die Vid's an meinem Arbeits-PC nicht abspielen kann...


----------



## unchained (7. Dezember 2006)

wohl zurecht


----------



## tom23" (7. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Augus1328 (7. Dezember 2006)

Ruhe


----------



## GerhardO (7. Dezember 2006)

> wohl zurecht


 Richtig, sonst würd ich ja gar nix mehr arbeiten... 



> Ruhe


Genau! 

Und sorry - mein Dienst-PC hier lässt sich leider nich "pimpen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. Dezember 2006)

Servus,
ein paar Fotos von heute Nachmittag!!!

















Finde die Videos ein tolle Sache, bitte mehr davon!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## unchained (7. Dezember 2006)

ja, das rockt ja mal


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2006)

Fettes Teil ,aber schmeiss mal die scheibe hinter der Kasette weg ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

Watt is datt denn fürn Kettenstreben-Schoner??


----------



## Astaroth (7. Dezember 2006)

Servus @Alpha,
von der Konkurrenz    !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

Warum? War keins von Canyon dabei? Wieso haste überhaupt eins dran? Die kette schlägt doch eh nie dagegen.. Bei meinem ES hat es dauernd gegen die Strebe geklappert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (7. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wieso haste überhaupt eins dran? Die kette schlägt doch eh nie dagegen..



dann trau dich mal auf kopfsteinpflaster, du wirst dein blaues wunder erleben...


----------



## Torsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Bitte *ausschließlich * Bilder von Bikes hier reinstellen. Es geht ausschließlich um die Bikes und *NICHT*um Lampenbau oder Tourenfotos.

Auch keine Videos.  Für sowas gibt es andere Bereich im IBC-Forum!!!

Es soll hier um die Canyonbikes der einzelnen User gehen... und ausschließlich darum.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. Dezember 2006)

wieso datt denn? in ne gallerie gehören auch videos, sonst könnte man sie ja gleich galerie nennen.


----------



## Astaroth (7. Dezember 2006)

Servus,
nein von Canyon war nichts dabei und wenn bei dir nichts gegen die Strebe schlägt dann machst du irgendwas falsch oder du sitzt auf dem falschen Bike für deine Einsatzzwecke !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## exto (7. Dezember 2006)

Torsten schrieb:


> Bitte *ausschließlich * Bilder von Bikes hier reinstellen. Es geht ausschließlich um die Bikes und *NICHT*um Lampenbau oder Tourenfotos.
> 
> Auch keine Videos.  Für sowas gibt es andere Bereich im IBC-Forum!!!
> 
> ...



Drei, vier kurze Beiträge zu Leuchten (Lampen sind nur die Leuchtquellen), ein Paar (übrigens hier mit viel Beifall bedachte Videos) und Fotos von Bikes die sich bewegen anstatt öde an der Garagenwand zu lehnen und schon erscheint die "Staatsmacht" auf dem Plan.  

Ist es nicht so, dass das WWW ein Medium für User und vor allem *VON* Usern ist?

Wenn wir hier alle Spass haben, kanns doch auch den "Pagemaker" freuen. Dann klingelts nämlich in der (Werbe-)Kasse. Oder machst du das Ganze hier, um irgend nen "ich-bin-hier-der-Boss-Trip" auszuleben?


----------



## exto (7. Dezember 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> wieso datt denn? in ne gallerie gehören auch videos, sonst könnte man sie ja gleich galerie nennen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2006)

Keine Tourenfotos? Keine Videos? Gerade das belebt doch den Thread, stärkt die Community und erhöht so die *Kundenbindung*....


----------



## tom23" (7. Dezember 2006)

also sorry Torsten, wenn du Tourenfotos von Canyon-Fahren auf Canyon Bikes untersagst, dann finde ich das etwas daneben.
Was soll denn das?


----------



## DaMudda (7. Dezember 2006)

Bitte keine Fotos mehr in den Bilder Tread!! Kommt Leute!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> nein von Canyon war nichts dabei und wenn bei dir nichts gegen die Strebe schlägt dann machst du irgendwas falsch oder du sitzt auf dem falschen Bike für deine Einsatzzwecke !!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Vielleicht weiss ich auch, wie man die Gänge schaltet, damit die Kette nicht anschlägt? Greif dir an die eigene Nase und nerv hier nicht.

Ich frag hier freundlich nach und bekomm nur schwachsinnige Kommentare die sich um meinen Einsatzradius drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scapin (7. Dezember 2006)

Leute, ihr seid einfach nicht hübsch genug. Da will der Torsten doch lieber die Drahtesel bewundern (wirken übrigens auf der Homepage meistens besser!). Gerade die Tourenfotos sind doch das, was - zumindest mir - am meisten Spaß macht. Kann halt nicht so oft auf Tour gehen. Da schau ich mir die Fotos von anderen doch sehr gern an. Und die Videos (gerade der Night Ride -einfach super) sind doch klasse!!

Torsten (ist glaub ich hier der Chef ) hätte bestimmt schon bei dem ein oder anderen Gegröle hier im Forum (im Gesamten!!) eingreifen können. Aber der Spruch, nur Bikes als Bilder hier reinzustellen ist schon daneben. Sorry. Zumal Videos doch "laufende Bilder von Bikes" - nur halt mit Fahrer (meist zumindest) sind, oder?

Also vielleicht ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl, wo man eingreifen muss. Ich zumindest werde bei vielen Bildern und Fotos echt neidisch auf die Biker.

Also weiter so!!

Scapin


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiss ich auch, wie man die Gänge schaltet, damit die Kette nicht anschlägt? Greif dir an die eigene Nase und nerv hier nicht.


Haha, davon schlägt doch die Kette nicht...
...spring mal oder fahr aggressiver, du wirst erstaunt sein, was so alles schlagen kann...  

(Tschuldigung, kein Foto, ich weiß, musste sein)


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

@Alpha:

Da mit Schwung drüber und es klappert. Ganz egal was für Gang du fährst...


----------



## Torsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Natürlich können Fotos von Bikes auf der Touren reingestellt werden. Was gemeint war, waren Tourenbericht mit Umgebungsfotos, die den Charakter eines Tourenberichtes haben.  Das Hauptmotiv sollte das Bike sein.

Bedenkt bitte, das ist hier immer noch ein Supportforum und kein allgemeines Forum

Und Diskussionen über Lampen gehören in den Elektronikbereich, denn da gehört er hin.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Raoul Duke (7. Dezember 2006)

schickes Bild Wuudi


----------



## tom23" (7. Dezember 2006)

Gut, ich verstehe deinen Punkt, Torsten.
Aber es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, das Bilder hier auch kommentiert werden. Klar, ab und an nimmt es überhand uns es schweift ein wenig ab.
Wenn du vielleicht mal nen Standpunkt von Canyon dazu rauslässt, das wär nett. 
Hier oben drüber findest du ein Posting eines Bikers, der den Sinn eines Kettenstrebenschoners anzweifelt, sollen wir ihm eine PN schicken, dann wäre es nicht mehr so lustig.
Wie steht Canyon zum Thema Humor?

Gruß,Tom


----------



## unchained (7. Dezember 2006)

Thorsten, danke, ich musste herb lachen.....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

> Hier oben drüber findest du ein Posting eines Bikers, der den Sinn eines Kettenstrebenschoners anzweifelt, sollen wir ihm eine PN schicken, dann wäre es nicht



Das nächste Mal zieh ich mir nen Neoprenschoner über die Pedale. Fragst du dann auch nach?



> Da mit Schwung drüber und es klappert. Ganz egal was für Gang du fährst...



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der "Schoner" am T3 im vgl. zum ES unnötig ist. Vielleicht liegts am E Type, strafferen Kette, leicht mehr Platz an der Strebe, wie auch immer. Ich hab das Teil entfernt.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

Ohne das OT jetzt anzufachen, aber warum entfernt ? 
Aus Gewichtsgründen ? Aus optischen Gründen ? Auch wenns den Schoner deiner Meinung nach nicht braucht könntest du ihn oben lassen esseiden er ist dir eben zu schwer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (7. Dezember 2006)

alpha..... manchmal versteh ich dich nicht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ohne das OT jetzt anzufachen, aber warum entfernt ?
> Aus Gewichtsgründen ? Aus optischen Gründen ? Auch wenns den Schoner deiner Meinung nach nicht braucht könntest du ihn oben lassen esseiden er ist dir eben zu schwer.....



Wie schon geschrieben. Find ihn sinnlos. Ich hatte am Hardtail einen, da mir das KLong Klong aufn Senkel ging und am ES ist er auch noch dran. Am T3 ist er raus. Wenn ich mir das Stück geklebten Plastik auf der STrebe anguck, setzt die Kette auch nicht auf. Nächster Punkt: Das Teil trocknet auch schlecht, wenn ic hdas Rad putze oder nass mache. Die Idee aber oben drann zu machen ist aber ok. 






So, heut war's nass. hatte beruflich etwas stress und musste mich 90 Minuten im Dauerregen abreagieren. Letzte Strecke zu mir Heim ist Teer, weswegen die Reifen wieder schön sauber sind. Fazit: Mein kurz geschnittener Heckspoiler passt. Mud-Blech fliegt raus und ein Standard SKS Steckblech kommt unterd ie Gabel. Mir ist bei 50 dauern die Pisse in die Nasenlöcher gespritzt. Nicht lustig  . NN sind bei Nässe etwas rutschig.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> alpha..... manchmal versteh ich dich nicht



Manchmal weiss ich nicht, wie du alles am Rad kaputt kriegst. Aber ich denk, beides ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Dezember 2006)

@Alpha
Die Kette schlägt bei jedem kleineren Sprung oder unebenen Trail an die Strebe. 

Wenn du dich fast nur auf Forstwegen und Straßen bewegst, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlicher das die Kette gegen die Strebe schlägt als wenn du Sprünge machst und aggresiver über unebene Trails, wie Wurzelpassagen fährst.

Das ist bei jedem Bike so, da kann man jeden Biker fragen. 
Wenn deine Vermutung stimmen würde, wozu verbaut Canyon und die anderen Hersteller dann einen Strebenschutz oder wozu gibt es sie dann? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## unchained (7. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Manchmal weiss ich nicht, wie du alles am Rad kaputt kriegst. Aber ich denk, beides ist nicht schlimm.



tja... finds auch super, wenn mir die kolben der bremsen unterm arsch wegbröckeln ... issn beruhigendes gefühl.... 

vorallem wenn einem an der hotline erzählt wird, die dichtungen am bremsgriff wurden ausgetauscht... und eine woche später läuft einem die suppe über die pfoten..... 

aba hey,.... ich hab da sbike noch nie länger als nen monat bei mir stehen gehabt... von daher bin ichs mittlerweile gewohnt


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Das ist bei jedem Bike so, da kann man jeden Biker fragen.


Nein, stimmt nicht. Rocky Mountain ETS-X, div. Downhiller/FR u. Singlespeeder sind nicht betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> @Alpha
> Die Kette schlägt bei jedem kleineren Sprung oder unebenen Trail an die Strebe.




Sagt jemand, der Ein Torque fährt oder nur von Fotos kennt?


----------



## Jonez (7. Dezember 2006)

Bei Wiesen- und Teerfahrten schlägt bei keinem Bike die Kette!

Und jetzt is au wieder gut,ist hier ein Bilder-Fred!

Im KTWR kann man das Thema ja mal anhauen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Dezember 2006)

Jonez schrieb:


> Bei Wiesen- und Teerfahrten schlägt bei keinem Bike die Kette!
> 
> Und jetzt is au wieder gut,ist hier ein Bilder-Fred!
> 
> Im KTWR kann man das Thema ja mal anhauen



Bei dummen Kommentaren und hohlen Sprüchen klopft sich jeder die Schenkel.

Guter Spruch, oder?


----------



## tom23" (8. Dezember 2006)

Du beschwerst dich, wenn hier Videos eingestellt werden und fängst trotzdem wieder ne Diskussion an, wenn jemand die Wahrheit sagt...
Oh ich vergaß...du kannst das hier ja nicht  mehr lesen 
Ich bin drin!


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> aba hey,.... ich hab da sbike noch nie länger als nen monat bei mir stehen gehabt... von daher bin ichs mittlerweile gewohnt



So'n Ding hatte ich auch mal. War aber kein Canyon sondern n Ford...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Dezember 2006)

exto schrieb:


> So'n Ding hatte ich auch mal. War aber kein Canyon sondern n Ford...



Ich finds trotzdem ärgerlich für ihn. Mich hat es auch genervt, dass im schönsten August-Monat ich nix zum radeln hatte ausser meinem Bandscheiben-tötendem Hardtail.


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2006)

Is auch ärgerlich. Wenn du mal so ne Ansammlung von Montags-Teilen erwischt hast, kann dich das in den Wahnsinn treiben...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Dezember 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Is auch ärgerlich. Wenn du mal so ne Ansammlung von Montags-Teilen erwischt hast, kann dich das in den Wahnsinn treiben...



Glaub ich. Seine Defekt-Liste ist länger als meine Ignore-Liste  

Aber Leute, bitte mal wieder Fotos!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Sagt jemand, der Ein Torque fährt oder nur von Fotos kennt?



gut dann sage ich das als torque fahrer mal. alpha die kette schlägt an. 

ich kann eigentlich nicht einen ausflug machen bei dem ich es nicht höre.

stufen, absätze, wurzeln, sprünge das anschlagen der kette ist schon recht oft zu hören.

aber musst du wie immer selbst wissen...


----------



## Sisu (10. Dezember 2006)

....sind zwar nicht brandaktuell, sondern vor einigen Wochen entstanden(hatte vorher einfach keine Zeit):





















.......to be continued


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (10. Dezember 2006)

....und weiter gehts:





















mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie/Alben!

Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2006)

Fesch!

Täuscht das, oder hast du den vorderen Schnellspanner nicht ganz zu? (der Hebel müsste ja leicht nach innen - also zu den Speichen - zeigen, wenn er ganz geschlossen ist)


----------



## Skymaster (10. Dezember 2006)

Auf dem einen Bild wo dein/ein Freund zu sehen ist geht´s ja fast senkrecht runter!!  

Oder täuscht das nur??


----------



## Sisu (10. Dezember 2006)

@Flo
ich drücke den Schnellspanner immer so an den Gabelholm, daß dieser ihn berührt....hatte bisher damit keinerlei Probleme.
Dachte, so vermeide ich am Besten, daß er an einem Ast oder so hängen bleibt.
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich aber natürlich offen 

@Skymaster
....doch da ging´s wirklich fast senkrecht runter....wie an den Bäumen zu erkennen ist,wurde da nichts gefaket.
Deshalb gibt´s dieses Foto auch nicht mit mir 
War mir dann doch etwas zu steil.....zumal man unten nicht viel Auslauf hatte und so ein blöder Stein im Weg war....auf den ich sicherlich draufgefahren wäre 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2006)

Mach den Schnellpanner mal ganz locker und mach dann den Hebel ganz zu --> dann siehst du, wie weit man ihn zudrücken muss, damit der Exzenter voll greift. 
Ansonsten riskierst du, dass er sich mal von selbst öffnet. (zwar trotzdem unwahrscheinlich, aber theor. möglich)


----------



## Sisu (10. Dezember 2006)

@Flo
danke für den Tip....werde ich beherzigen 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (10. Dezember 2006)

Here we go:







Die restlichen Fotos gibt's in meinem Blog.

Für die Bilder dürft ihr euch bei Markus aka DaMudda bedanken...


----------



## unchained (10. Dezember 2006)

das weiße nerve sieht verdammt lecker aus.

toll gemacht wuudi  

haben die nicht nen bischen blöd geguckt als du deren ganzes Sortiment durchprobiert hast? 

Aber klasse zu sehen wie sie in echt wirken. 

Komisch aber wahr, aber der neue Schriftzug gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2006)

Hui, auf einem Foto im Freien schaut das Bike ja gscheit gut aus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (11. Dezember 2006)

New Model: X-mas Edition


----------



## y23 (11. Dezember 2006)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Filmchen von uns bei der Nachtfahrt
> 
> Zum Anschauen muß der Quicktime-Player oder das Quicktime Browser Plugin installiert sein.
> 
> Viel Spass bei schauen



mit abstand das beste was ich bis jetzt in der gallerie entdeckt habt. respekt. das video rockt...


----------



## Wuudi (11. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> das weiße nerve sieht verdammt lecker aus.
> 
> toll gemacht wuudi
> 
> ...



Die sind nicht von mir !
Genau lesen , die hat mir DaMudda geschickt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2006)

pjfa schrieb:


> New Model: X-mas Edition


Hehe, nice idea!


----------



## Wuudi (11. Dezember 2006)

Btw:






Torque FR 8.0 ?

Sollte das nicht dark forest green sein ?
Ist das das Grau des Torque 8.0 (ohne FR), oder ist das nur eine Prototyp Farbe, die nirgends so vorkommt ?


----------



## Skytalker (11. Dezember 2006)

Wurde das nicht vor kurzem mal geschrieben, dass die Räder , die momentan im Shop stehen noch nicht alle die richtigen Farben haben ? Teilweise sind die ja auch noch in Farben lackiert, die eigentlich matt sein sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (11. Dezember 2006)

Schaut mir sehr nach "normalem" 8.0 aus.


----------



## Wuudi (11. Dezember 2006)

Stimmp, auch Lenker deutet daraufhin...


----------



## cos75 (11. Dezember 2006)

Vor allem aber an der 2-Step Lyrik, der XT-Kurbel und den Reifen.


----------



## Wuudi (11. Dezember 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Vor allem aber an der 2-Step Lyrik, der XT-Kurbel und den Reifen.




...ach, wer schaug denn auf solche KLEINIGKEITEN


----------



## thory (12. Dezember 2006)

Ein paar pics von der heutigen Morgen Tour:

















Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2006)

Sch*** was habt ihr denn für Sudelwetter und Sudelbedingungen ?

Oder ist das in der Höhe ?


----------



## DaMudda (12. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das ist mein Arsch!!
@ Wuudi - Hab dir nochmal alle geschickt. Aber eigentlich wollte ich nicht überall mit drauf sein. Naja - jetzt hat die bizarre Fratze ein Gesicht!!
Dankt meiner Freundin dass sie soviele Bilder gemacht hat!! ;-)


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2006)

Auf den schaut keiner ! Versprochen! 

Wir interessieren uns nur für das schnuckelige Braune mit Pike


----------



## thto (12. Dezember 2006)

@thory
sehr schöne pics , in welchem zeitfenster fährst du morgens deine touren ?`
beste grüße
thorsten


----------



## thory (12. Dezember 2006)

thto schrieb:


> @thory
> ... in welchem zeitfenster fährst du morgens deine touren ?`




Hey Thorsen,
diesmal war es recht zivil: von 7:00 bis 10:00.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (12. Dezember 2006)

ok, stark wenn man so felxibel ist, ich werde heute abend mit leuchte wieder einen ausritt machen müssen..

viele grüße
tt


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Markus hat mir noch mal einen großen Stapel Fotos geschickt. Here they are...


----------



## DaMudda (13. Dezember 2006)

Waren das schon alle? Dachte es wären noch mehr gewesen...  
Die schönsten (und intimsten) behält Andreas für sich!!

Man beachte, dass ich zum testen extra meine Bikehandschuhe mitgenommen hab.
Diese werden zukünftig auch zum Bike passen...

Das ESX 7.0 ist einfach ein Traum!! Das Bild ist wirklich gelungen!!
Und trotzanfänglicher Herummaulerei muss ich sagen, das mir 
1. Das Grün echtgut gefällt.
2. Der Schriftzug immer besser gefällt!

Bald wird der alte "altbacken" wirken.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Nunja die Fotos vom Dom, von deinen Füssen, vom Kiesel bei Canyon, etc... die wollte ich einfach nur ganz alleine für mich


----------



## DaMudda (13. Dezember 2006)

Die Fotos vom (übrigens netten und kompetenten) Verkäufer? Wolltest du auch für dich? Weiß deine Frau von deinen Vorlieben?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

*habischsofortgelöscht*

Der war ja nur im Weg und hat das schöne Bike verdeckt


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Dezember 2006)

Super Fotos - danke euch!


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

Wow ,der neue Schriftzug sieht real wirklich gut aus ...


----------



## Boombe (13. Dezember 2006)

das grüne ESX is echt hammer! Zu der Farbe passt der Schriftzug auch richtig gut (sieht ja bissl anch stencil aus)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2006)

Mittags-Biken oder wie wir hier sagen Mittoog-Radln:


----------



## Mister P. (15. Dezember 2006)

Hammer Panorama!!!   
NEID!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Dezember 2006)

Wie kalt ists da unten, wuudi? Ich hatte heut 3,5 Grad, bei feuchten, nebligen Sichtverhältnissen.


----------



## Hennin (17. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein Torque, jetzt mit Chainguard und 36 Zähnen 





Sorry für das schlampige Foto!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## unchained (17. Dezember 2006)

Plastikscheibe raus, dann geil


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Dezember 2006)

gestern nightride (kein foto weil alleine)

heute basteln, hab meine laufräder neu eingespeicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (17. Dezember 2006)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Torque, jetzt mit Chainguard und 36 Zähnen



Hi,

welche Kombi fährst du jetzt ? 22-36? Funktioniert das gute mit der Schaltung?
Welches KB hast du genommen? LX?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (17. Dezember 2006)

Jo, hab mir ein 36er LX KB geholt. Fahre die Kombi 22-36 und die Schaltbarkeit ist noch erste Sahne 
Die Übersetzung ist selbst bei 45 kmh noch gut tretbar ohne ins hektische Strampeln zu kommen... also für meine Verhältnisse uneingeschrenkt Tourentauglich.

@unchained
Welche Platikscheibe? Meinst du das Teil hinter der Kassette? Das is die Bremsscheibe^^


----------



## unchained (17. Dezember 2006)

ups  ja es schimmerte so grau.... oha.. ich sollte mal die augen auf machen.....


----------



## cos75 (17. Dezember 2006)

Canyons im Schnee:










Sonstige Bilder gibts keine. Ist ja hier nicht erwünscht...


----------



## baldur (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Sonstige Bilder gibts keine. Ist ja hier nicht erwünscht...



Natürlich sind hier Bilder erwünscht, wie kommst du auf gegenteiliges? 
Mehr Bilder  

@ baldur: gei* gemacht mit den Schriftzügen 

und damits nicht nur offtopic ist


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Natürlich sind hier Bilder erwünscht, wie kommst du auf gegenteiliges?
> Mehr Bilder



Wahrscheinlich meinte er dass die andern Bilder nix mit dem Bike selber zu tun haben, sondern eher die Landschaft zeigen.

Torsten meinte hier haben Videos und Bilder von Landschaften (wo mit Canyons gefahren wurde...) nix zu tun... aber das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## lockenschulli (22. Dezember 2006)

so, damit das vor der weihnachtszeit mal nich so alles ins einschlafen gerät, poste ich mal meine sonntagsrunde. is ne schönes streckchen einmal um dresden und pirna...
der schöne anstieg den man sehen kann ist die strecke von pillnitz nach borsberg.kann mit durchschnittlich 20% nur empfehlen-kann straße oder feldweg hoch fahren.






danach siehts bike och immer guddi aus


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Dezember 2006)

Keine Bilder da...


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

Auch meins zeigen - zur Abwechslung mal nen Hardtail






Sandstone '05 > *08.09.2005 > Gr. 18,5 inch > 3163 km

Viele Grüsse aus dem nördlichen Ruhrgebiet
(Geiles Forum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Dezember 2006)

ich sehe einen ferrari mit dachreling...


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

Mein Frau ihres auch zeigen - noch nen Hardtail






Nerve WXC2 05' > *11.09.2005 > Gr. 16,5 inch > 3163 km

Viele Grüsse aus dem nördlichen Ruhrgebiet


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich sehe einen ferrari mit dachreling...



Dachreeling


----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Dezember 2006)

will heißen: xtr-kurbel (race-ausstattung) und speichenreflektor (city-klimbim) am selben rad sieht man nicht alle tage.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Dezember 2006)

Nun ja. Eigenwillig. Fehlt noch der Dynamo und nen Seitenständer. Dass kein Heckträger und Dachspoiler dran ist verwundert.

Mal ne Frage: Wenn ihr eh, so wie das wirkt, nur in der  City rumgondelt, warum fahrt ihr dann MTBs?


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

Ja ja, die Reflektoren sind immer ein Aufhänger. Gefällt uns auch nicht.
Vielleicht werden sie ja doch noch entfernt - aber dann alle.
Nur müssen wir hier bei uns leider immer durch den öffentlichen Verkehr um ins Gelände und wieder zurück nach Hause zu kommen. Keinen Bock auf Ärger mit unseren freundlichen Helfern.
Nach der StVZO bewegen wir uns ja schon am Rande der Legalität (Scheinwerfer).


----------



## unchained (27. Dezember 2006)

varratt schrieb:


> J
> Nur müssen wir hier bei uns leider immer durch den öffentlichen Verkehr um ins Gelände und wieder zurück nach Hause zu kommen. Keinen Bock auf Ärger mit unseren freundlichen Helfern.
> Nach der StVZO bewegen wir uns ja schon am Rande der Legalität (Scheinwerfer).



mir kommen gleich die tränen


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> mir kommen gleich die tränen



Bitte nicht weinen , wir trösten uns gerade


----------



## braintrust (27. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nun ja. Eigenwillig. Fehlt noch der Dynamo und nen Seitenständer. Dass kein Heckträger und Dachspoiler dran ist verwundert.
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wenn ihr eh, so wie das wirkt, nur in der  City rumgondelt, warum fahrt ihr dann MTBs?



sagte der herr mit dem "ich-fahr-schnell-mall-zu-aldi"-torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (27. Dezember 2006)

jemand enteiser-spray dabei ? mein xc5 ist festgefrohren


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Dezember 2006)

guck mal:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3527

unauffällig, im dunklen sehr gut sichtbar (hat jemand im forum). 

Ich bin selbst ein freund guter Beleuchtung und Reflektoren, aber Speichenreflektoren sind für mich ne optische Zumutung. Am Aldi-Torque ists auch nicht dran. 

Bei mir siehts dan so aus:

http://666kb.com/i/ajop6398iw81ifgbb.jpg


----------



## Flok (27. Dezember 2006)

varratt schrieb:


> Auch meins zeigen - zur Abwechslung mal nen Hardtail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön noch ein Sandstone 05 fahrer  

Aber bitte mach die Reflektoren raus. Und anstatt der XTR-Ausstattung hättest du lieber neue Felgen+Reifen wählen sollen (aber kann ja noch kommen) und vieleicht die Julie rausschmeißen sollen.

Mein Sandstone ist im Moment eine einzige große Baustelle, hinten ist die Deore Nabe kaputt (bzw. hat Megaspiel), Bremsbeläge der Julie sind durch, die Kurbel samt Innenlager will ich wechseln (Deore raus, XT rein). Deswegen fahr ich auch fast nur mit meinem XC6 

Mein Sandstone vom 1.10.05 hat bis jetzt 2600km auf dem Buckel, inklusive Reifen-, Kassetten- und Kettenwechsel.


----------



## varratt (27. Dezember 2006)

@Flok

Ist ne "never ending story", wenn man sich nicht gleich nen Rad mit den richtigen Komponenten leisten kann.
Mir fehlen jetzt "nur" noch Naben, Felgen, Reifen, Bremsen, Steuersatz und ne Gabel zum Hardtail.
Schiele schon ein wenig in Richtung Ultimate CF 9.0, würde mir schon sehr gefallen. 
Kommt Zeit, kommen Euronen - vielleicht.
Du hast ja noch nen geiles Ersatzrad (XC6).

Ach ja - überzeugt habt ihr mich jetzt zumindest mit den Reflektoren - kommen in die Verbannung.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

So jetzt wirds aber Zeit für ein Bild des 07er XC6.0. Der Betroffene User weiss schon, dass er gemeint ist.


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> So jetzt wirds aber Zeit für ein Bild des 07er XC6.0. Der Betroffene User weiss schon, dass er gemeint ist.



jaja, schon kapiert 

gibt es vielleicht morgen, werde mich trotz der recht frostigen Temperaturen an eine kleine Runde im Wald trauen - wollte hier bloß keine "FahrradimSchlafzimmer" Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Dezember 2006)

varratt schrieb:


> Dachreeling


Nein, "Reling" stimmt schon.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert, solange noch garkeine 07er Modelle raus sind (ausser deins) sind Schlafzimmerbilder besser als garnichts. Viel spass auf der Tour - wir warten auf Fotos


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (27. Dezember 2006)

varratt schrieb:


> Auch meins zeigen - zur Abwechslung mal nen Hardtail...




Aha, der Herr fährt XTR und die Frau muss mit Deore auskommen, so läuft das also.


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

OKOK, dann gibt es hier noch etwas zum süss träumen und morgen dann hoffentlich on Tour ...

XC 6.0 2007 in S





















N8


----------



## Skytalker (28. Dezember 2006)

Ohje das darf aber nicht die style-Polizei sehen.  Da werden Erinnerungen wach an die ersten Bilder von Alpha


----------



## varratt (28. Dezember 2006)

@FloImSchnee
Danke, hab's im Wikipedia nachgelesen.


> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Reeling	- Einen Begriff in dieser Schreibweise gibt es nicht.
> Kategorie: Wikipedia:Falschschreibung





Magrat Knobloch schrieb:


> Aha, der Herr fährt XTR und die Frau muss mit Deore auskommen, so läuft das also.



Nee nee, die Frau ist nicht so "Technik verliebt" wie ihr Mann - und sie "muss" nicht auskommen, sie kommt zurecht.


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2006)

Jungs, aufwachen ! Ein 2007er !


----------



## unchained (28. Dezember 2006)

obwohl ich finde, dass die satteltasche  +  hörnchen noch angebracht sind bei dem xc. 

Noch brauch de stylepolizei nicht ausrücken mein lieber


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Dezember 2006)

Die Stylpolizei fängt jeden  

Das gibt es doch garnicht, dass jetzt schon die ersten 2007er Modelle ausgeliefert sind  

Dann kann man ja mal wieder ein Lob an die Canyon's aussprechen


----------



## Pumabert (28. Dezember 2006)

Auf irgendwelche selbsternannten sogenannten Stylepolizisten pfeiff ich, ausserdem bin ich aus dem Stylealter raus ... Ich finde jeder soll sein Bike fahren wo und wie er will und vor allem Fotos herzeigen!

So, heute der erste richtige Ausritt mit dem 2007-er XC 6.0

Von Asphalt über Schotterpiste bis verwurzeltem Singletrail war alles dabei. Leider habe ich vor lauter Begeisterung vergessen noch mehr Fotos zu machen.






Canyon Bike mit Elefant, gab es bestimmt noch nicht so oft.





















Kurzes Fazit: Nie mehr ohne Klickpedale, die Ergongriffe, wenn auch so manchem "Stylepolizisten" ein Dorn im Auge, sind sehr angenehm für meine Hände, die Dämpfer könnten etwas mehr Druck vertragen (Canyon hat die Pumpe noch nicht geliefert), der Sattel ist nicht so wirklich kompatibel zu meinem Hintern, da muss noch was anderes her - Alles in allem jedoch ein Klasse Bike das tierisch Spass macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (28. Dezember 2006)

seltenes und gutes bild --> wo hast Du den Elefanten gekauft ?


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Dezember 2006)

Das Elefantenbild ist ja oberhammer! 
Hab mir das erlaubt mal in meinen Blog reinzutun - natürlich mit Copyrightverweis


----------



## unchained (28. Dezember 2006)

sind aber noch einige fehler in dem blog... 

es ist ein 2007er xc 6.0  kein 2006er


----------



## Koveras (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich verwunderlicher finden soll den Elefanten oder das Bike aber beides ???


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Dezember 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> sind aber noch einige fehler in dem blog...
> 
> es ist ein 2007er xc 6.0  kein 2006er



Ouh shit, danebengetippt. Danke!

@Pumabert: Plastikscheibe raus!!! Sowas geht doch nicht!


----------



## Pumabert (28. Dezember 2006)

> @Pumabert: Plastikscheibe raus!!! Sowas geht doch nicht!



Das ist aber Arbeit und ich will ja fahren!

Vielleicht zum Sommer hin!

Freut mich, dass euch das Elefantenbild gefällt.


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Dezember 2006)

Die haste schnell draussen. Wenn dus brachial willst kurz rausschlagen...

Das Elefantenbild gefällt allerdings, ist ja nicht alltäglich.


----------



## unchained (29. Dezember 2006)

die scheibe kanst du gechcikt rausmachen indem du kurz die kasette abmontierst... oder einfach die plastiknasen die an die speichen gepeppt sind einfach mitm schraubenzieher abbrichst und dann die scheibe durchbröselst.. ....


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Dezember 2006)

scheibe durchbröseln ist aber lästig, wenn schon raus, dann kasette abziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfire79 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hey 

kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel Federweg die Fox Gabel hat vom XC 5 oder höher. Steht ja leider nicht auf der Hompage welche Variante verbaut wurde. Laut Fox Hompage gibts diese Gabel in 80 und 100 mm.

Grüße Hellfire79


----------



## highrider83 (29. Dezember 2006)

xc serie 100mm federweg
rc serie 80mm federweg


----------



## hellfire79 (29. Dezember 2006)

hey vielen Dank das ging ja fix


----------



## Faunus Deus (29. Dezember 2006)

Heute Vormittag im Wald....

Enduro vs Torque


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Dezember 2006)

sind das die deore bremsen am enduro? wie sind die? und wie der dämpfer? das is doch der luftdämpfer von 5th element? sieht ziemlich klobig aus


----------



## Hyper (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Bremsen sind Deore XT und der 5th element ist eine Spezialanfertigung für's Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Dezember 2006)

Habt ihr mal die Räder getauscht und gegenseitig mal gefahren?


----------



## Faunus Deus (30. Dezember 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal die Räder getauscht und gegenseitig mal gefahren?




KLAR !

Allerdings muß man dazu sagen, daß ich mit meinem L-Rahmen 
besser zurecht komme als mit dem Enduro in M, besonders
Uphill .

Im direkten Vergleich fällt stark auf, daß die Van ein DEUTLICH
feineres Ansprechverhalten als die Talas aufweist, besonders
deutlich wurde dies auch bei unserer Tour am Mittwoch;
dort herrschten Temperaturen unter Null und die Feinfühligkeit
ging deutlich in die Knie.

Da wir aber unterschiedlich schwer sind und die Dämpfer nicht
neu abgestimmt haben, war der Enduro Hinterbau für mich
eher hardtailartig straff (nicht weinen Andre ), während
das Torque natürlich für meinen Mitfahrer 50% SAG aufwies .

Bei der Mittwochsrunde hatten wir übrigens auch noch ein 
nagelneues Freak mit Lyrik 2step dabei, welches ebenfalls
einen guten Eindruck hinterließ.
Die Gabel ordnet sich für meine Begriffe zwischen den beiden
Fox ein, ist allerdings näher an der VAN.
Andere "Tester" hatten allerdings den Eindruck einer fehlenden
Progression, wobei die Abstimmung aufgrund des Alters des 
Bikes sicherlich noch nicht endgültig ist.

Abschließend kann man sagen, daß alle drei Räder schon
spürbar unterschiedlich sind, was aber zu einem großen
Anteil sicherlich an der persönlichen Abstimmung und 
Komponentenauswahl liegt.
Eine Entscheidung zugunsten eines der Räder würde mir
recht schwer fallen, ausser über den Preis !!

Grüsse, Patrick


----------



## tom23" (30. Dezember 2006)

Die Plastikscheibe werdet ihr alle spätestens vermissen, wenn's euch im Wald Eure Speichen durchhobelt, weil Eure Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt war..ich würde sie drin lassen.

P.S. Sagt einer, der sie selber gleich rausgemacht hat..Fehler!


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3305504 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Plastikscheibe werdet ihr alle spätestens vermissen, wenn's euch im Wald Eure Speichen durchhobelt, weil Eure Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt war..ich würde sie drin lassen.



Tja selber schuld. Vorher einstellen


----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2006)

Die Scheibe kann viel Geld und Zeit sparen. Ist die Schaltung richtig eingestellt braucht man sie nicht. Habe bei meinem Mavic Crossmax SLR die Mavic Scheiben (sehr unauffällig) dran gelassen. Es kann ja durch ein Ästchen oder was anderes die Kette übers größte Ritzel springen, und dann  
Genau wie die Kette nicht zu kurz ablängen, sonst reißt das Schaltauge oder Schlimmeres ab.


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Dezember 2006)

ich lass die scheibe auch drin, sonst wird mir der schlitten nachher noch zu leicht...


----------



## MasterAss (30. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


>



Wasn das für schönes Bike links daneben?  
Und warum liegt es auf dem Boden?!  

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## unchained (30. Dezember 2006)

nen 5er das es nen stevens is


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Dezember 2006)

Mir ist sowas in 10 Jahren MTB nicht passiert... Also weg mit der Scheibe. Schaltung richtig eingestellt, dann funzt das. Zudem sieht das Teil Baumarkt-Mässig aus. Die ersten 100 km hab ich es im Torque und im ES drin gelassen, danch raus damit.


----------



## Hitzi (31. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> So zum Rätsel, das neue Video startet mit 50km/h und erreicht nach 6 Sekunden 60km/h, die dann bis zum Abbremsen gehalten werden.
> 
> Ich wollte hiermit eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass die Geschwindigkeit im Video doch ziemlich täuschen kann.
> 
> ...



Moin,

habe mir die Filme gerade gesaugt.

Tolle Kameraführung am Helm. Wenig zur Seite geschaut - Ein tolles Video  Coole Musik dazu .........
Das macht auch gleich noch mal Geschmack auf die AlpenX-Planung im Februar mit den Kumpels. Da werde ich die Filme zur Einstimmung mal zeigen - Danke  

Wünschen allen nun eine guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007. Und ich wünsche allen Bestellern, dass die Bikes schnell ankommen.......... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (31. Dezember 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wasn das für schönes Bike links daneben?
> Und warum liegt es auf dem Boden?!
> 
> Schöne Bilder!



Ist ein Stevens S8 Elite - schönes Bike, aber mit dem Canyon kann es aber nicht mithalten


----------



## Gunnar (31. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MasterAss (31. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Ist ein Stevens S8 Elite - schönes Bike, aber mit dem Canyon kann es aber nicht mithalten



Halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Bechy (31. Dezember 2006)

Gunnar, du hast da wirklich ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht. Wie sppät war es da?


----------



## privy (31. Dezember 2006)

Bechy schrieb:


> Gunnar, du hast da wirklich ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht. Wie sppät war es da?



mich würde noch interessieren wo es aufgenommen wurde, sieht richtig gut mit der burg/schloss im hintergrund aus .

privy


----------



## Gunnar (31. Dezember 2006)

privy schrieb:


> mich würde noch interessieren wo es aufgenommen wurde, sieht richtig gut mit der burg/schloss im hintergrund aus .
> 
> privy



Das ist die Wachsenburg, eine der DREI GLEICHEN, eine Burgengruppe in Thüringen zwischen Gotha und Erfurt.
Habe insofern eine besondere Beziehung, weil wir in der dort befindlichen Kapelle geheiratet haben.

Dürfte so gegen halbelf gewesen sein. Sonnige, knackige zwei Grad über dem Gefrierpunkt


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2007)

Moin,
bei den drei Burgen war ich auch schon mal. 
Da gab es vor zig Jahren mal ein MTB Rennen auf die Burgen .... 96, 97? 
Da bin ich auch gestartet.........
Das war ein Spaß.........  
Tolle Landschaft.............

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Gunnar (2. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da gab es vor zig Jahren mal ein MTB Rennen auf die Burgen .... 96, 97?
> Da bin ich auch gestartet.........
> Das war ein Spaß.........



Yepp, muss so Ende der 90er gewesen sein. War ne riesen Schlammschlacht, viele mussten wegen Materialschwächen aufgeben. Da war ein nasses Wiesenstück dabei, da hat sich der Rahmen innerhalb von Metern mit Schlamm zugesetzt.


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2007)

Gunnar schrieb:


> Yepp, muss so Ende der 90er gewesen sein. War ne riesen Schlammschlacht, viele mussten wegen Materialschwächen aufgeben. Da war ein nasses Wiesenstück dabei, da hat sich der Rahmen innerhalb von Metern mit Schlamm zugesetzt.



Ich glauge, dass war nicht mein Rennen. Wir hatten eine Bullenhitze und nix Schlamm an die Reifen  

War aber trotzdem ein tolles Rennen. Ich hatte mal eine T-Shirt von dem Rennen. Da war das Datum drauf.......... Ich schaue mal nach obe es noch überlebt hat oder als Putzlappen schon durch ist  

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2007)

So, wird höchste Zeit mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir zu posten.
Heuer bzw. jetzt heissts ja schon letztes Jahr war das Wetter ja so "nett" mit uns, dass wir erst am 26.12. Saisonsende hatten , und morgen geht die 2007er Saison los .

Mirja ist auch mitgefahren




Das letzte 2006er Gruppenfoto




Ein paar weitere Fotos gibt's wie immer in meinem Blog...


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Scheener Trail


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Januar 2007)

Als ich jetzt für ein paar Tage wieder daheim in Österreich war bin ich natürlich gleich mal biken gegangen...
...erst bei ein bissl Schnee...




Ein paar Tage später dann mit ES in "Gatschkonfiguration"...






Und hier beim Rauftragen an einem gsund steilen Hang...




(man entschuldige die Bildqualität -- Handycam...)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Januar 2007)

Mein Kunstwerk​






*Anleitung*

Man Fahre in den Kreuznacher Weinbergen etwa 90 minuten, worauf es davor 3 Tage ergiebig geregnet hat.

Nach schon wenigen Meter setzen sich die Räder so extrem zu, dass das Rad den Hügel runter "selbstbremsend" ist. Die sogennante Kreuznacher-Lehm-Felgen-Bremse. Resultat: Unten angekommen erstmal Lehmschichten aus Antrieb, Kette, Ritzel, Reifen, Gabel, Rahmen podeln, damit man überhaupt weiter kommt.

Nach erreichen eines ausgiebigen Verdreckungszustandes empfiehlt sich das "schieben" des Rades, um auch die letzten sauberen Spuren am Biker zu vernichten:






Glücklich und zufrieden mit dem Gesamtresultat sollte man nun noch schnell den Antrieb, insbesondere Schaltwerk grob reinigen, um mal noch eben so den letzten Berg vorm Heim zu erreichen.

Das ganze nun 2 Tage eintrocknen lassen, damit auch beim Reinigen ein entsprechender Genuss entsteht. Kreuznacher Lehm sei dank.. Was vermiss ich Idar-Oberstein, da gabs wenigstens noch SCHLAMM


----------



## Pumabert (5. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage später dann mit ES in "Gatschkonfiguration"...



Hey Flo, was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. Januar 2007)

http://www.ostarrichi.org/wort-125-at-Gatsch.html

wieder wos klernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Januar 2007)

Wen ich den Heckspoiler (gibts eigentlich noch groessere?) sehe, sollte ich schon sagen: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen!


----------



## Jonez (5. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wen ich den Heckspoiler (gibts eigentlich noch groessere?) sehe, sollte ich schon sagen: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen!



Ja gibts,an meinem Porsche!  





Immer an die eigene Nase fassen,Alpha!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Januar 2007)

So und? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> http://www.ostarrichi.org/wort-125-at-Gatsch.html
> 
> wieder wos klernt


Haha... 




ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wen ich den Heckspoiler (gibts eigentlich noch groessere?) sehe, sollte ich schon sagen: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen!


Ja, ich habe die Kotschützer an diesem Tag montiert, weil ich etliche Kilometer auf nassen Straßen zufahren musste...
...und ein nasser Hintern bei um die 0°C nicht gerade angenehm ist und es wohl kaum ermöglichen würde, mehrere Stunden unterwegs zu sein... 
Ist (wie auch in meiner Gallerie zu sehen ist) aber halt _kein Dauerzustand_, im Sommer z.B. gar nicht...


----------



## Jonez (5. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wen ich den Heckspoiler (gibts eigentlich noch groessere?) sehe, sollte ich schon sagen: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen!





ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So und? Wo ist das Problem?



Keine Ahnung!


----------



## aNo0Bis (5. Januar 2007)

Das einzige was man den (?Kotfängern?) zu dieser Jahreszeit ankreiden kann, ist meiner Meinung nach dieser orange Verschluß, ich habe meinem ein Chemikalienbad verpasst seitdem ist das Ding schwarz. 

@ Alpha,

Deine Schuhe sehen schmutziger aus als dein Bike, gab's viel zu schieben??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> ist meiner Meinung nach dieser orange Verschluß, ich habe meinem ein Chemikalienbad verpasst seitdem ist das Ding schwarz.



Wie?


----------



## tom23" (5. Januar 2007)

ja, bitte ebenso: wie? du färbst das Ding ein??

Und warum soll man bei Regen keine Kotfänger, Schlickschützer, Gatschabhalter...verwenden?

Die Dinger haben Ihre Berechtigung, wenn Kot, Schlick, Gatsch...im Spiel ist,
im Sommer bei 30° halt nicht...

Edit: ne doch nicht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Januar 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> @ Alpha,
> 
> Deine Schuhe sehen schmutziger aus als dein Bike, gab's viel zu schieben??



Nun, wenn die Reifen so zuhängen, bleibt nur noch die Wahl zu schieben, möchte man nicht im Boden irgendwann stecken bleiben. Ich hätte sollen Fotos von der Tour machen. Zum Glück hatte ich keine Cam dabei, sonst hät ich die sicher in die Präri geworfen. Spass hört da auf, wenn das Rad "selbstbremsend" ist und nicht mal mehr das X.0 schaltet..

Fazit von der Geschicht: Heut 2 h rad geschrubbt. Kreuznacher Dreck Lehm.


----------



## Vazifar (6. Januar 2007)

Immer noch herrscht ungebrochen starkes Interesse an den 2006-er XC5-Modellen  

Dämpfer: Gutes Teil !






Reifen Fein !





Bremsen und Laufräder: Sauber !





Gleich mal heim und Kontostand abchecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (6. Januar 2007)

.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hey Flo, was sind das für Pedale?


Onza, Info dazu hier.


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Spass hört da auf, wenn ... und nicht mal mehr das X.0 schaltet..



Das X.0 hört meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell auf, exakt zu schalten. Wenn viel Feuchtigkeit mit ein bisschen Sand zusammen kommt, fängt das Ding sofort an zu springen.

Na ja, vielleicht urteile ich auch zu schnell und das Problem lag an der Kette. Hab erst mal ne neue draufgeschmissen. 

Auch wenn die SRAM Schaltung ansonsten n Gedicht ist, das robusteste System scheint es nicht zu sein. Mit der XT Schaltung hatte ich nur bei extremsten Bedingungen Zoff.


----------



## unchained (6. Januar 2007)

Mal wieder ich .... 

hab das bike mal ordentliche 81 km durch den schlamm gejagt


----------



## pfohlenrolle (6. Januar 2007)

So, hier mal mein ESX 6 ohne Matsch dafür frisch geputzt und so  






Geändert bislang: Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze nachdem die P6 recht schnell den Geist aufgegeben hat. DMR V8 Pedale, Odi Rogue Lock-On's, gibt meiner Meinung nach nix besseres und DaBomb Moto-Vorbau für'n agiles Fahrverhalten bergab  







Na, wer erkennt woher der Totenkopf auf meiner Gabelbrücke stammt? Hat nix mit MTB zu tun  

Lg Chris


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Januar 2007)

Unchained, fährt dein BIke wieder? Erstaundlich. Haste Canyon bestochen? Hast mein Neid, dass es bei dir Schlamm gibt. Ich hab nur Lehmboden, das übelste was sich bei mir jemals in das Rad festsaß


----------



## RonnyS (6. Januar 2007)

..eine P6 gibt niemals nicht den Geist auf


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Januar 2007)

hab gelesen, dass es hier doch jemand bei nem verpatzten sprung (?) geschafft hat und das sogar auf garantie ersetzt bekam


----------



## Wuudi (6. Januar 2007)

Schlamm, Schlamm, was ist Schlamm ?! 

Bei uns sieht's momentan so aus:





Heute am Greiterhof:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (6. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Schlamm, Schlamm, was ist Schlamm ?!
> 
> Bei uns sieht's momentan so aus:


Wuuuuudi, du kannst mich diesen Winter mit deinen südtiroler Bildern gar nicht neidisch machen  
Vor genau 1 Woche bin ich diesen staubtrockenen Trail an einem schönen Berg in den bayerischen Voralpen runtergefahren:





Thory war auch dabei (an einer weiblichen Begleitung muss ich noch arbeiten ):





Letztes Jahr hatten wir wirklich genug Schnee, deshalb fällt er dieses Jahr aus


----------



## pfohlenrolle (7. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> hab gelesen, dass es hier doch jemand bei nem verpatzten sprung (?) geschafft hat und das sogar auf garantie ersetzt bekam



Jop, das war meine Wenigkeit und ich warte heute noch auf die hoch und heilig versprochene P6-Carbon  

Aber eine P6 bricht ja niemals nie


----------



## Wuudi (7. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Wuuuuudi, du kannst mich diesen Winter mit deinen südtiroler Bildern gar nicht neidisch machen



Ne, schon klar, heuer ist so wenig Schnee, da könnte ich locker in die Berge fahren und es wäre kein Matsch da... Letztes Jahr war's so extrem, dasses sogar bis nach Meran herunter geschneit hat - mehrmals. Normalerweise kommt der Schnee höchstens 1x im Jahr ganz leicht bis hier herunter und die Trails unten bleiben immer trocken. Aber heuer ist alles Trocken wo nicht Skigebiet drauf steht .


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Vazifar bringt uns mal wieder den beweis, dass Canyon doch eine sehr beliebte Marke ist. 

Lustige Fotos.. wo war das Tierchen? Muss da auch mal hin, vielleicht schaff ichs das Vieh vom neuen Schriftzug zu überzeugen


----------



## Friuli-Jay (7. Januar 2007)

Zitat Wuudi:´´Schlamm, Schlamm, was ist Schlamm ?! ´´
dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...Habe mal im Lexikon gecheckt,da steht Schlamm sei eine zähe feuchte Erdmasse.ausgelöst durch die Vermengung von Erdreich und Wasser durch Regen..  Tja hört sich nicht toll an..das sind dann so die Momente an denen ich sagen muss:Alpensüdseite rulez!Bin vorgestern mit nur nem Biketrikot und einem dünnen Shirt drunter in der Sonne über knochentrockene 30cm trails gesurft..
Momentan sitze ich aber leider in einem Sturm in Nagoya/Japan.Rein dienstlich versteht sich!Also Sayonara tutti!


----------



## Pumabert (7. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Schlamm, Schlamm, was ist Schlamm ?!



Das mein lieber, das ist Schlamm und Dreck  und das mitten im Winter wo eigentlich alles gefroren sein sollte!















Kleines Fahrrad oder großer Baum, das ist hier die Frage!?

Beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Januar 2007)

Richtig Puma, so muss das aussehen. Dann kann man sich auch die Bremsen sparen, wenns den Berg runter geht. Einfach bissel Schlamm aufsammeln, schon bremst der Bock von selbst.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Januar 2007)

Heute: Unter Schafen


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Kleines Fahrrad oder großer Baum, das ist hier die Frage!?
> 
> Beides!



Nene, kleines Bike 

Nette Fotos.. das neue XC6.0 gleich schon so zu Behandeln??  Ok, ich werds nicht anders machen...




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Heute: Unter Schafen



Jo näi! Aber die Bleche weg!!! Hatte mein X-Blade auch mal tief unten - nichtmal so tief wie du - nach nem kleinen Randstein (!) hats das HR vom Fully etwas gelüpft und gleich die Y-Strebe vom X-Blade verbrochen  Ok SKS ist da Kulant...


----------



## Pumabert (7. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nette Fotos.. das neue XC6.0 gleich schon so zu Behandeln??  Ok, ich werds nicht anders machen...



Hach, bei 12° Aussentemperatur und Sonnenschein kann man schon mal den Gartenschlauch anwerfen und das Bike ordentlich waschen. Nach ca. einer Stunde durfte es dann auch wieder in die warme Bude 

Nur Schutzbleche müssen her, so viele Klamotten wie ich zur Zeit versau, hab ich gar nicht ...


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Nein nein nein! Sowas langweiliges, Schutzbleche...

Nimm halt immer die gleichen Kleider  Ich hab heute auch wieder Geschlammt, also dont worry.. dafür gibts Waschmaschinen


----------



## coffeeracer (7. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nein nein nein! Sowas langweiliges, Schutzbleche...
> 
> Nimm halt immer die gleichen Kleider  Ich hab heute auch wieder Geschlammt, also dont worry.. dafür gibts Waschmaschinen



Is ja auch super, wenn Mami immer alles schön wäscht und man nur noch die sauberen Klamotten aus dem Schrank holen muss


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. Januar 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie?



Die Chemiekalie nennt sich Blackhole Replenisher, wird in der Leiterplattenherstellung benutzt, insofern die eine Blackhole Maschine haben.
Ist ein Teufelszeug, sollte man nicht an die Pfoten bekommen, aber für sie Schnalle leistet es hervorragende Dienste!
Soll ich dir ein Gläschen vorbei schicken?


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. Januar 2007)

Hab hier mal ein Foto wie die Schnalle vom Kotfänger nach der Färbung aussieht.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Januar 2007)

Da fehlt was... sieht so nach einem Thai-Fake aus 

Was haben alle gegen das orange Bändchen?!


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Januar 2007)

Das Dingen hab ich ja auch aus Thailand, die kosten da umgerechnet nur 5 Euro, plus 25 Euro Versand.
Pro Schutzblech kommt ein Container, und in dem befinden sich außerdem noch bis zu hundert Männer,Frauen und Kinder die auf dein Kotfänger aufpassen, ich glaube daher kommt die hohe Liefergebühr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2007)

so der hats grad noch so in den bereits abgeschmückten weihnachtsbaum geschafft...





reicht doch als schmuck oder ???

hier nochmal ohne baum...




joe


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Januar 2007)

Na dann mal viel spass mit dem F10


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Januar 2007)

Die Bilder in der Galerie werden jedes mal einfallsreicher! Ich liebe es!


----------



## GerhardO (11. Januar 2007)

Was issn des für a hellbrauner Fleck am Oberrohr? Teil des Laminats?


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Das sind Fingerabdrücke


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

Sind aber komische fingerabdrücke. Wenn jeder schwarze Rahmen gleich braun wird nach dem antatschen geh ich nur mit weissen Handschuhen Canyon fahren. Das einzige, was meinen Rahmen braun machen darf, ist Schlamm


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

kommt ja ganz darauf an, was er vorher angefasst hat


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Januar 2007)

Juhu! Und war ziemlich schwer das zu fabrizieren, wenn man alleine ist:

http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html

Ansonsten wars heut so geil windig, dass ich auf ner Geraden mit Rückenwind auf 35 km/h beschleunig worden bin, ohne zu pedalieren. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt!

Den einen Hügel musst ich kaum treten, da mich der Wind hoch geschoben hat.

Heim gekommen, noch schnell Foto gemacht:












Demnächst noch an Tuning-Massnahme: Shimano DX Pedale und paar runde Schraubgriffe, paar andere Rad-Schuhe und auch 2007 mein "Quest for the best Sattel" fortsetzen.

Zum Winter:

Wenn ich könnte, ich würd noch bissel CO2 i ndie Luft pumpen! Erderwärmung sei dank, kann ich noch bei 10 - 15 Gradi m Januar fahren. Ich erinnere mich in meinen 24 Jahren nicht, wanns jemals so Warm im Januar war


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Demnächst noch an Tuning-Massnahme: Shimano DX Pedale und paar runde Schraubgriffe und paar andere Rad-Schuhe.



Empfehle dir Schraubgriffe von Odi:

http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_rogue_lo.htm

Die hab ich mir jetzt an mein ESX gebaut. Find die zu stylish. Hab die das erste mal an Carlo Dieckmanns Bike gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

also ich seh besser aus auf meinem bike


----------



## MX33 (11. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> also ich seh besser aus auf meinem bike



das will ich sehen


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

No all rights reserved!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html


Ich hatte bisher einfach geglaubt, dass du, naja, etwas, äh, skurril bist, 
aber DAS übertrifft alles! 


PS: gut, dass du Schützer getragen hast und auf einem 160mm-Bike unterwegs warst -- mit einem Hardtail wärst du lebensgefährlich unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Pumabert (11. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Juhu! Und war ziemlich schwer das zu fabrizieren, wenn man alleine ist:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html


----------



## E=MC² (11. Januar 2007)

@ Alpha

Sag mal, wie kommst du mit dem Sattel zurecht? Alles fit im Schritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (11. Januar 2007)

ehmn schön hastes da alpha  schicke öandschaft... aber was soll das video fürne botschaft haben?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Januar 2007)

Du bist aber auch ein verwegener Kerl Alpha. Dat muss man sich erstmal trauen, fetten Respekt


----------



## Raoul Duke (11. Januar 2007)

Na da habe ich mir den Divx Player ja nicht umsonst runtergeladen.


----------



## Wuudi (11. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Juhu! Und war ziemlich schwer das zu fabrizieren, wenn man alleine ist:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html



Erklärst du mir warum du:

a) nicht den Film geschnitten hast und nur den "Downhill" hochgeladen hast

b) das Bike hochgeschoben hast und nicht hochgefahren bist ?!?

c) ... ähem ja die Frage schreib ich jetzt besser nicht nieder


----------



## Jonez (11. Januar 2007)

Das schwierige an dem "Trail" war bestimmt der starke Seitenwind! hab ich Recht?!  

Nein im Ernst! Ich hab schon etwas mehr erwartet bei einem "Torque-Video"


----------



## pr0phet (11. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Juhu! Und war ziemlich schwer das zu fabrizieren, wenn man alleine ist:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html



was war das denn  30MB vom clip ist wie man ein bike hochschiebt...na klasse...


----------



## Ladymama (11. Januar 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/11255227/CIMG0366.divx.html


mein lieber herr gesangsverein...


----------



## dawncore (11. Januar 2007)

Also das Video.... hm, nunja, spektakulär kann man das nicht nennen. Sagen wir einfach mal, es wurde zu Testzwecken für die Kamera gemacht  

Alpha, wenn man fragen darf, wo wohnst du? Das sieht von deinem zu Hause aus sehr schön aus!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> b) das Bike hochgeschoben hast und nicht hochgefahren bist ?!?


Bist du wahnsinnig?! 
Was da alles passieren hätte können, wenn ihm das Hinterrad durchgerutscht wäre, oder noch schlimmer, das Vorderrad den Bodenkontakt verloren hätte!!
Er hatte ja schließlich weder Safety Jacket an noch Fullface Helm auf!!!

Der Wuudi, der kommt aus diesem Südtirol, der stellt sich das alles so leicht vor..... 




(wir wissen ja: auf Videos schaut alles immer viel harmloser aus -- wahrscheinlich war das eh ein S5/G5-"Trail", das kommt am Video nur nicht so rüber...  )

Im Ernst Alpha, nicht mal ein 8jähriger wäre davon beeindruckt -- dass du sowas überhaupt hochlädst?
Noch dazu: 50MB? Du bist doch "Informatiker" -- einfacher Videoschnitt (= kürzen) ist ja wohl banal (bzw. sogar schon bei vielen Digital-Kameras intern möglich) und das Video etwas stärker zu komprimieren wäre auch keine Hexerei...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Januar 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ehmn schön hastes da alpha  schicke öandschaft... aber was soll das video fürne botschaft haben?



Ach, ich wollt mal wieder den Dicken raushängen lassen. 

Zur Sache: Ich wohn in Kreuznach. Landschaftlich gibts nichts besonderes. Ich würd gerne wieder nach Oberstein. Da könnte ich Wuudis Helmkamera gebrauchen. Das was nach "kannste hochfahren" gehört mitunter zum steilsten was ich im Umkreis KH kenne . 

Im Sommer ists hier wirklich schoen. Aktuell ist alles feucht-Pampig. Einfach mal paar Seiten zurückblättern, dann sieht man das Resultat. Macht nicht wirklich Spass dann.

Ach, schoner kamen heut an. Wollt ich mal Probefahren. Sind ok. Nächste mal beim Kuhberg runter hab ich die dabei. Aber sie halten schön die Knie warm 

Zum Sattel: Innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre der brauchbarste, den ich gefahren bin. Ich glaub........ mit den 2 von Canyon warens so 8 - 10 verschiedene Sättel. Hab leider nicht die Eisen-Poknochen wie manche hier. Würd gerne den Orignal SLR fahren. Passt mir nicht und tut meinen Sitzknochen weh.

Pjfa fährt auch son Ding. 

http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_ruffian_lo.htm

Die wären ok, hm?

So, ich geh jetzt wieder über V-Brakes stänkern. Wenn ihr lust auf mehr SO lustige "Abfahrtvideos" habt, kann ich gerne machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (12. Januar 2007)

WARUM??? WOZU???
habe gerade BANDBREITE verschenkt ohne ENDE!!! *heul*


----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2007)

schwarzes Bike O.K. ---- weißes Bike auch O.K.

Aber weiße Socken zur schwarzen Hose  

Da lassen ja die 80er Jahre grüßen.......... 

Hitzi


----------



## braintrust (12. Januar 2007)

bitte nicht noch son action-knüller...man sieht ja nichma das rad detailiert...


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Aber weiße Socken zur schwarzen Hose


Das waren die Knie-Schienbeinschützer, die schwarz waren...
...die "Ab"fahrt war schließlich halsbrecherisch.


----------



## löösns (12. Januar 2007)

ich find sein video einfach nur todwitzig! zuerst ein mensch, zieht seine bike handschuhe an, fürs gröbste gewappnet. dann bewegt sich der athletische körper mit dem gerät den berg hoch, die spannung dabei ist kaum zu übertreffen, nach dem hügel, von dem man erwartet, dass er bald einen biker in die lüfte katapultiert, schaut der athlet noch einmal ehrfürchtig zurück. man kann nur raten ob es sich bei dem blick um einen verheissungsvollen augenzwinkerer handelt oder einen kontrollblick, ob die kamera noch nicht gestohlen wurde... die spannung hält an, weil der stuntman nicht mehr sichtbar ist. 
dann gehts los: mit einem affen caracho speedet der kühne dh pilot talwärts, den vermeintlichen kicker nimmt er, als wärs ein unbedeutender hügel, das muskulöse hinterteil weit hinter dem satt um auch keine vorlage zu kriegen und zum schluss dieser höchst sportliche akt des bein ausstellens.
zu beruhigung der nerven wird nun die maschine sanftmütig abgelegt um die weiche seite des fahrers erleben zu dürfen. die handschueh werden ausgezogen und somit ist der link zum anfang wieder hergestellt: ich bin so schlau als wie zuvor.

und trotzdem dnke ich, es genügt allmählich: der video zeigt nichts spektakuläres. wer das gefühl hat er wolle es ihn irgendwelchen gründen doch downloaden soll sich bitte danach nicht über vergeudete bandbreite beklagen... ich denke alpha hats wieder einmal auf den kopf getroffen. ideos sind einfach zu selten, ls dass man einen hier ungesehen stehem lassen könnte... also: lassen wir uns davon inspirieren!


----------



## fitze (12. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bitte mal wieder fotos- danke




...


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2007)

Schön geschrieben, lööns 
Hast mich endgültig überzeugt, mich nicht von der Neugier führen lassen und mir die 50MB zu sparen.

Die Knie*schoner* wurden zu Knie*wärmer* umfonktioniert. Aber... gerade diesen Winter ist es so verdammt warm, da macht das Sinn höchstens wenn man Rheuma hat


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2007)

Also jetzt würd ich's mir dann *doch* gern runterladen...

Ich kämpfe noch mit mir. Sch... Neugier, sch... Schadenfreude. Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich schon mediengeschädigt bin. In der Flimmerkiste laufen ja auch den ganzen Tag Sachen, die eigentlich keinen vernünftigen Menschen interessieren sollten. 

Vielleicht drehe ich mal n 50 MB Video über eines meiner mitreißenden Stuhlgang-Adventures (mit Schienbeinschohnern)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Januar 2007)

Ich machs euch kleiner. Kein Problem...... Bin doch IT-Experte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wiegt die Neugier wieder etwas mehr, wenn es kleiner sein sollte.

Mann, Alpha! Du machst es uns aber nicht leichter.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

Ich lad's grad auf YouTube hoch ... 10 Minuten Geduld...

Here we go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg


----------



## Hupert (12. Januar 2007)

Das Video hat ein wenig was von Blair Witch Project... der Typ mit dem sinnfremd aufgebauten Bike nervt aber etwas rum. Zum Thema Schraubgriffe kann ich nur sagen NG-Sports mit dem passend eloxierten Lockrings...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Januar 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/11345636/CIMG0366_2.divx.html

Hätte ja nicht mit so einer Fangemeinde gerechnet.


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich lad's grad auf YouTube hoch ... 10 Minuten Geduld...
> 
> Here we go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg



Ich weiß, es is "off-topic", aber trotzdem: Selten so viel Spaß mit härtesten Downhillvideos gehabt. Neben Alpha's Brüller hat mir besonders "Den Piesberg runter (Teil 2)" gefallen. Feinste Osnabrücker Downhillkunst, untermalt von treibenden Beats... 

Ich hör ja schon auf....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht ist der Hauptakteur einfach nur merk-befreit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (12. Januar 2007)

.....aber zu alphas Verteidigung :
 der Wind war schon sehr heftig, oder.....Orkanböen? 

Ich fürchte ich kann mich nach diesem Video gar nicht mehr so recht auf meine Arbeit konzentrieren


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Januar 2007)

Na, keine Meckertante heute?

Die Böen waren geil. Wie ich schrieb: vom winde verweht.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich irgendwie mein Handy an meinen Helm bekomme. Sozusagen Wuudis-Helm-Handy-Kamera-Imitat.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (12. Januar 2007)

Das nenn ich mal ne Leistung ! 
Bei dem Sturm würde ich das Bike sogar bergab noch schieben...


----------



## Chris B. (12. Januar 2007)

Das ist echt ´n Knaller. Ich dachte ich würde krasse Berge runterschreddern, aber sowas.... Respekt solche Videos der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen.
Schade um die Kamera.


----------



## Pumabert (12. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Na, keine Meckertante heute?
> 
> Die Böen waren geil. Wie ich schrieb: vom winde verweht.
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich irgendwie mein Handy an meinen Helm bekomme. Sozusagen Wuudis-Helm-Handy-Kamera-Imitat.



Hey Alpha, das mit dem Handy an den Helm geht bestimmt mit Panzertape und etwas Geschick - bin schon auf das Video gespannt ...  

Aber bitte dann auch ein Foto von dir und der Konstruktion hier reinstellen ...


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Januar 2007)

aber sicher doch - wir Meckertanten sind immer online....  

Hi miteinander,

also ich habe mich Wochen und Monatelang gequellt, hier kein Kommentar zu Alphas Beiträgen zu schreiben und oder sonst darauf zu reagieren,
aber das hier ist ja echt DER HAMMER.

Nach dem Film weiss ich endlich, wozu ein Torque fähig ist und ich muss sagen, meine Frau braucht unbedingt auch eins.

Alpha: vergiss nicht nach solcher Beanspruchung, dein Bike regelmäßig zum Service zu schicken..

Die erste Ausfahrt meines 5 J. Sohnes ohne Stützräder auf seinem Puky war viel spektakulärer gewesen.
Habe leider kein Film gedreht..

Aber egal: Alpha  mit dir wird noch der schmuddeliger Winter echt krass werden, wenn neue Beiträge kommen.
Dein Programm ist besser als das im Fernsehen. Weiter so. Wir warten gespannt auf neue Action-Filme.

Gruß aus dem Ruhr-Pott.


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2007)

Jetzt verstehe ich warum Thorsten keine Videos in der Galerie will  

Einzige Aktion zu sehen ist der Wind. Der ist aber tatsächlich heftig.  

Jedenfalls sieht das Torque in real eindrucksvoller als in den Fotos. Mehr Videos vom Bike währen was Schönes.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ja ein kleines Video + Fotos gepostet. Mit der Helmkamera guck ich gleich jetzt. Ist ja echt motivierend!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2007)

Fakt: 100% merkbefreit. Krasse Sache das. Sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Januar 2007)

das erinnert mich irgendwie an die lonelygirl15-geschichte. hat jemand mal alpha im rl getroffen oder is das ne fiktive person?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (12. Januar 2007)

Ja Wahnsinn.....

Ich bin so begeistert von dem was ich da gesehen habe, Respekt!
Was hättest du gemacht wenn jemand gekommen wäre, und deine Cam entwendet hätte?
Ich mein, mit dem Tempo hättest du doch nicht mal ein Nordic Walker überholt, weil die ja noch risikoreicher sind! 
Das gute ist, das ich dachte ich sei manchmal zu vorsichtig, aber diese Illusion hast du mir jetzt genommen, Danke!!!!!!

Ach und by the way.... Nützlich


----------



## E=MC² (12. Januar 2007)

Sag mal Alpha: Machst du das alles absichtlich??


----------



## Jonez (12. Januar 2007)

Also Alpha:
Wenn ich *nicht* wüsste,dass du einen sehr ausgeprägten Humor hast und nicht alles so eng siehst,.......

Würde ich dich für einen Menschen halten der nicht unbedingt mit viel Inteligenz gesegnet ist!

Aber ich weiß es ja besser!


----------



## Flok (12. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne Leistung !
> Bei dem Sturm würde ich das Bike sogar bergab noch schieben...



Mein alter Herr (Förster) meinte gestern noch zu mir, wer bei solch einem Sturm sich im Wald aufhält ist bekloppt. Und tags darauf kommt Alphas Video! DAS muss ein Zeichen sein. 

Im ernst, tagelanger Regen und demenstprechend aufgeweichtes Wurzelwerg zusammen mit Orkanboen ist eine verdammt schlechte Mischung. Da hilft auch ein Helm nicht mehr wenn was passiert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> das erinnert mich irgendwie an die lonelygirl15-geschichte.


Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht...


----------



## Raoul Duke (12. Januar 2007)

Wer war lonelygirl15? Ein Dummy?


----------



## Sisu (12. Januar 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Wer war lonelygirl15? Ein Dummy?



....das würde zumindest einiges erklären 
Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt.


----------



## aNo0Bis (12. Januar 2007)

Hat schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht ein Alpha-Thread aufzumachen?
Er schafft es ja doch irgendwie die halbe Community auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, und so eine Große Canyon Gallerie komplett vom Thema abzulenken!


----------



## Richi2000 (12. Januar 2007)

Genau! Bitte einen Alpha-Thread, damit hier nicht noch mehr Platz sinnlos verplempert wird oder gleich eine Sperre (ist zwar nicht nett, aber zu überlegen)...obwohl, Mut muß man haben sowas ins Internet zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mein Bike letztens auch mal wieder durch den Wald geschoben


----------



## DaMudda (12. Januar 2007)

@ Alpha : Sag mal merkst du dich manchmal noch?? Da kann man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf greifen...
Hättest mal wenigstens die Bäume direkt von der Seite filmen können damit man sehen kann wie steil es ist...da fahr ich dir mitm Roller runter!!


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

Dreck sucks your style down: hier komm ich mit meinem ... 















































hoffe es gefällt...hab mich nämlich nen bischen mit der neuen dslr ausgetobt


----------



## RonnyS (12. Januar 2007)

sehr schön unchained (super sauber)


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

hatts auch komplett zerlegt, hinterbau und co, gabel raus,kurbel raus, neue permagleitlager-buchse innen dämpfer eingepresst, da die eingelaufen war und der hinterbau somit spiel hatte.


----------



## cos75 (12. Januar 2007)

Auf den Reifen ist noch Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Januar 2007)

Bitte schwarze Kabelbinder. Und wieso diese güldenen Schrauben? Ansonsten sehr schön sauber. Polierst du mit Silikonspray noch nach?


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

die kabelbinder sind nur als notlösung...  die packung mit den schwarzen is aus... da ich ja 4 mal meine gabel einschicken musste und immer wieder meinen tacho ab und an bauen musst .... kommen aber bald noch schwarze dran. logisch 

ich habe das rad lediglich mit neutralseife, wasser und nem schwamm gewaschen und nachher trocken geputzt. guck mal nen paar seiten zurück... dann siehst du, wie´s vorher aussah .... 

die güldenen schrauben sind sandgestrahlte messingschrauben... fand sie wegen der optik ganz geil.... und sie beeinträchtigen auch keinesfalls die Funktion... .Der speichenmagnet ist übrigens nur nen popeliger aldi speichenmagnet, ebenfalls sandgestrahlt (vorher verchromt). habe den reingeklemmt, da mir mein vdo magnet rausgeflogen ist ....


----------



## Fischgesicht (12. Januar 2007)

@unchained

wie sind die Pedale. Ich hab sie mir schon bestellt. Biste zufrieden?


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

bis jetzt laufen die ohne mucken....verarbeitung ist solide (note 2) und über die funktion kann ich nicht meckern (note 2). Lager sind bis jetzt in ordnung und der käfig hat auch noch kein spiel. 

bin zufrieden  auf jedenfall kaufenswert...vorallem hatte ich bis jetzt kein unfreiwilliges ausklicken bzw haken.... und das bei derbstem schlamm und was dazugehört...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Komischer Zufall, mein VDO Magnet ist mir auch aus der Halterung weggeflogen.
Schön große Werkstatt und ein sauber geputztes Bike.


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Komischer Zufall, mein VDO Magnet ist mir auch aus der Halterung weggeflogen.
> Schön große Werkstatt und ein sauber geputztes Bike.



soll vorkommen...  naja der aldi magnet tuts auch, hat ne schraubklemmung und sieht dazu noch geil aus so gülden ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

das schwarze Plastikteil war noch dran, nur der Magnet war weg  ging mir mit nem Aldi Magneten auch schonmal so, die halten irgendwie alle net


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das schwarze Plastikteil war noch dran, nur der Magnet war weg  ging mir mit nem Aldi Magneten auch schonmal so, die halten irgendwie alle net



is ja geil. genauso wars bei mir auch .... einfach der magnet rausgeflogen und der clip war noch drinne.


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2007)

@unchained
wolltest du dir nicht einen Mavic Crosstrail LRS zulegen?


> so... hab mir jetzt die Mavic Crosstrail gegönnt. vorne 755g hinten 950g ... 18 speichen vorn, hinten 20.
> 
> bin gespannt wie die so laufen.
> __________________
> Creative Ergüsse...



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madt (13. Januar 2007)

*hust*...lies lieber nochmal deinen beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Januar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @unchained
> wolltest du dir nicht einen Mavic Crosstrail LRS zulegen?
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du im Ernst ich verbaue superleichte v-brake Laufräder an mein Enduro ?! 

Ich suchte den Lrs für mein Winterbike, welches ich mir zur zeit aufbaue. nen schickes Weißes ht mit Starrgabel und eben dem Laufradsatz von Mavic.


----------



## Pumabert (13. Januar 2007)

Heute war ein herrlicher, wolkenloser Tag mit frühlinghaften Temperaturen - was kann man von einem Samstag mehr erwarten!?


----------



## aNo0Bis (13. Januar 2007)

@ Pumabert,

Beneidenswert das Wetter bei dir, wenn die Bäume nicht so nackt wären würde ich dir kaum glauben das die Fotos aktuell sind, sieht echt mehr nach Sommer aus!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (13. Januar 2007)

Hi ! 

Du mußt Dir noch einen Flaschenhalter kaufen  

Drehst du das Rad zum trinken immer auf den Kopf  


Aber sonst: schönes Wetter - schöne Fotos - geiles Fahrrad !!! 



Tschüß

  Sado-Uwe
  (Flaschenhalter hab ich schon - aber das Bike dazu fehlt noch   )


----------



## Pumabert (13. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Du mußt Dir noch einen Flaschenhalter kaufen
> 
> ...



Hehehe , hat's doch einer gemerkt ... Heute Morgen um kurz nach 8 war schon super geniales Wetter, da wollte ich einfach los und nicht noch den Flaschenhalter vom alten Bike umschrauben ... Die Lösung mit dem Kabelbinder hat gut funktioniert, nach dem Trinken konnte man die Flasche wieder zurückfriemeln.


----------



## RonnyS (13. Januar 2007)

..hattest Recht ....super Wetter heute morgen ....und keiner unterwegs !


----------



## Bechy (13. Januar 2007)

Also bei mir in Sachsen war heute schlechtes Wetter... 
...Dauerbewölkung
...Niesel
...9-11°C

Naja


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Januar 2007)

@ Pumabert:

Kannst du mir sagen ob die X.9 Trigger von SRAM die 07er oder die 06er an deinem Canyon sind?

Danke


----------



## Pumabert (14. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> @ Pumabert:
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen ob die X.9 Trigger von SRAM die 07er oder die 06er an deinem Canyon sind?
> 
> Danke



Sind die '07er ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Sind die '07er ...



sehr gut vielen Dnak


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Januar 2007)

Schönes wetter heute. Videos hab ich keine Gemacht, war nirgendswo so steil, um um Zeitlupentempo imposant runterzufahren. Locals kennen den Trail. Ist ein Sahnestück hier in KH. Fährt man zwar 50 min von mir aus hin hoch, dafür aber 25 min wirklich nett runter. Ich hoff, es ist grob genug für euch. Diesmal keine Wald und Teerbahn:

Da gehts los.





Die ersten paar Schlingen.





Wege sind nicht wirklich breit. Aber schön felsig und grob-schottrig.. Die Nobbies haben dennoch nen guten Grip. Das Foto ist am Abhang gemacht.






Unten angekommen.


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Januar 2007)

gar nicht schlecht alpha. 
aber.... neeeeeeeeeee ich fang jetzt nicht auch noch an


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Januar 2007)

Falls ich nochmal fahr, mach ich euch extra Fotos von Wacken (Geröll) und Baumstämme, die im Weg liegen. Eignet sich spitze zum Bunny Hop.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Januar 2007)

Ja, bitte ein Foto (Selbstauslöser) wo du über einen Baumstamm einen BunnyHop machst!


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

Da sind dann auch die Beine aufm Boden und es wird gemütlich "Downhill" betrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, bitte ein Foto (Selbstauslöser) wo du über einen Baumstamm einen BunnyHop machst!



Was hier alles verlangt wird! Seid doch erst mal froh, dass ich euch an meinen genüsslichen SLowMo-Downhill-Einlagen teilgenommen lassen hab!


----------



## Christian_74 (15. Januar 2007)

Schöne Bilder, Alpha. Tolle Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Januar 2007)

Über diesen ganzen Höhenzug kann man fahren. Die Burg aufm Bild boebachten. Oder einfach noch ein Stück weiter radeln und zur nächsten Burg fahren. 

Ist süd-seite in Kreuznach. Ich wohl nördlich von Kreuznach.

Nur halt doof: Bis ich da oben bin muss ich erst mal 50 min über Teer fahren .

Aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

ein torque mal in einem etwas anderen terrain ..


----------



## E=MC² (15. Januar 2007)

@bodo

Man erkennt fast nix (oder zumindest das Wichtigste nicht).


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @bodo
> 
> Man erkennt fast nix (oder zumindest das Wichtigste nicht).



was willst du denn da genau sehen? okay ist vielleich ein wenig dunkel aber ansonsten ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

so besser? der absatz ist ca 75cm, weiter rechts sind es dann ca 95cm davon gibts leider keine bilder, der akku war leer.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2007)

!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Januar 2007)

Wer hat die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Januar 2007)

mal wieder ne kleine änderung an meinem ES:









ein satz neue reifen für die nächste saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (15. Januar 2007)

ordentlich, bb´s so gehört sich das


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Jau Alpha, bin zwar kein Local von der Gegend bei euch, aber den Trail bin ich auch schon 2x gefahren. Auf dem Rollen wir uns gemütlich ein wenn wir in KH ne Tour fahren


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jau Alpha, bin zwar kein Local von der Gegend bei euch, aber den Trail bin ich auch schon 2x gefahren. Auf dem Rollen wir uns gemütlich ein wenn wir in KH ne Tour fahren



Iss nett, gell? Haste noch was anderes in KH, was so bissel deftiger ist und du kennst?


----------



## Raoul Duke (15. Januar 2007)

@Trailsucker

keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Januar 2007)

jetzt werd ich mir noch einen kurzen vro vorbau zulegen und dann bin ich für die nächste runde gerüstet


----------



## aNo0Bis (16. Januar 2007)

Ich habe gestern mein ersten Night-Ride hinter mich gebracht, subjektiv betrachtet würde ich sagen hat meine Beleuchtung ausgereicht (2 x 5w am Lenker, 1 x 10 am Helm) nur sind unsere Wälder hier teilweise bis zu 10 cm mit Schlamm angereichert, was man (ich) dann doch immer erst festgestellt hat, als man schon drin stand!
Beim Alpha zum Beispiel scheint es so eine Art Schlamm gar nicht zu geben, ich find's beneidenswert, so viel Spaß macht das irgendwie nicht.

Bilder folgen....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Januar 2007)

Ich hab hier ne Lehmpampe. Weinberg-boden hauptsächlich. Setzt sich zu wie nix. Deswegen sieht mein Rad auch nie vollgespritzt sondern zugepappt aus.


----------



## unchained (16. Januar 2007)

du bist halt zu langsam... da können deine reifen auch keine selbstreinigung betreiben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> was willst du denn da genau sehen? okay ist vielleich ein wenig dunkel aber ansonsten ...


Belichtungsmessung bei solchen Situationen besser auf "Spot" stellen, dann sieht man den Biker besser. In diesem Fall hat die Kamera offenbar die Belichtung für die ganze Szene gemessen ("Integral"). Durch den hellen Himmel ist der Parkplatz unterbelichtet.

Alternative, wenn man erst daheim draufkommt, dass man falsch belichtet hat: "Schatten aufhellen" in einem Bildbearbeitungs- (Photoshop, etc) oder Bildverwaltungsprogramm (ACDSee, Picasa). 
Das sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (16. Januar 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bis jetzt laufen die ohne mucken....verarbeitung ist solide (note 2) und über die funktion kann ich nicht meckern (note 2). Lager sind bis jetzt in ordnung und der käfig hat auch noch kein spiel.
> 
> bin zufrieden  auf jedenfall kaufenswert...vorallem hatte ich bis jetzt kein unfreiwilliges ausklicken bzw haken.... und das bei derbstem schlamm und was dazugehört...



sorry unchained: hatte ganz vergessen mich für deine antwort zu bedanken:

DANKE!


----------



## unchained (16. Januar 2007)

kein Ding


----------



## pjfa (16. Januar 2007)




----------



## DaMudda (16. Januar 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


>



YES!!!!! Absolut Fett!!!!


----------



## soon_forget (16. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr es beide geschafft?


----------



## unchained (16. Januar 2007)

pflatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (17. Januar 2007)

Hauptsache, die Reifen werden schön sauber - oder: Wie lange brauchen die Hohlkammerfelgen um auszutrocknen?

Tropf!


----------



## pisskopp (17. Januar 2007)

Schicker Helm !


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Januar 2007)

Aber das am Hinterrad gerade die Rückenflosse vom weißen Hai aus dem Wasser taucht, hat keiner gesehen  


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe
  abKW7vielleichtmitXC7.0unterwegs


----------



## cos75 (18. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Wurzelstufenhüpfer aus dem Bikepark Oberammergau:





Bei der Landung sieht man schön wie die Kette rumfliegt:


----------



## Boombe (18. Januar 2007)

is das die kette, die sich da im dreck suhlt?


----------



## dawncore (18. Januar 2007)

sieht so aus, ja.

Achja, wer heute um 21 Uhr mit einem "mtb-news.de"-Schild und seinem Canyon an der Küste der Nordsee steht kriegt von mir 100


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

Schaut tatsÃ¤chich so aus, aber die Kette ist niemals so lange... da wÃ¤re was falsch. 



> Achja, wer heute um 21 Uhr mit einem "mtb-news.de"-Schild und seinem Canyon an der KÃ¼ste der Nordsee steht kriegt von mir 100â¬



Morgen geht auch??? Habe mein Canyon noch nicht.


----------



## dawncore (18. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schaut tatsächich so aus, aber die Kette ist niemals so lange... da wäre was falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen geht auch??? Habe mein Canyon noch nicht.



Nein, morgen geht nicht mehr, weil der Wind bzw. der Orkan zu schwach wäre den Freiwilligen ins Meer zu spülen damit ich mir sein Canyon schnappen kann und 2000 sparen könnte  (sorry für die Härte.. )


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Januar 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> is das die kette, die sich da im dreck suhlt?



Wieviel Bar sind da aufn reifen dr auf und wie schwer ist der fahrer?


----------



## cos75 (19. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar sind da aufn reifen dr auf und wie schwer ist der fahrer?


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Boombe das weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

So, nun poste ich die Bilderserie zum dritten mal.. morgen gibts dann Tourenbilder.


----------



## User129 (20. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> sieht so aus, ja.
> 
> Achja, wer heute um 21 Uhr mit einem "mtb-news.de"-Schild und seinem Canyon an der Küste der Nordsee steht kriegt von mir 100



wie hätte ich denn an die Nordsee kommen sollen?
mit der Bahn?


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2007)

*Grausame Auswirkungen der globalen Erwärmung jetzt auch in Ostwestfalen angekommen !*

Durch das anhaltende Fehlen von Minusgraden werden auch langjährige Schutzblechverweigerer gezwungen, ihren Prinzipien abzuschwören....






Sieht absolut grausam aus, war aber bitter nötig...






einer geht noch...


----------



## unchained (20. Januar 2007)

ach, jemand aus Bad oeynhausen


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Januar 2007)

Bei solchem Wetter ist es doch eben grad das geilste, ohne Bleche zu fahren. 

Hier meine Tour heute. Die Daten hab ich nicht, die hat der Herr Mitfahrer auf seinem VDO... war aber knapp 1hkm, ein paar Kilometerchen, viel Wasser und ein sauschnelles, vortriebsstarkes Canyon..

Jaja, Plastikscheibe ich weiss.. schnauze  die fliegt schon noch. Die Speichen hätten auch schwarz sein können. Passt eher zum Bike und sieht massiver aus - am nächsten LRS dann. 

N paar Fotos mehr in meinem Album.


----------



## DaMudda (20. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> *Grausame Auswirkungen der globalen Erwärmung jetzt auch in Ostwestfalen angekommen !*
> 
> Durch das anhaltende Fehlen von Minusgraden werden auch langjährige Schutzblechverweigerer gezwungen, ihren Prinzipien abzuschwören....
> 
> ...


----------



## h34d (21. Januar 2007)

Hey AmmuNation:

Was für eine Satteltasche ist das denn?

mfg
h34d


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Hey AmmuNation:
> 
> Was für eine Satteltasche ist das denn?
> 
> ...



Gibts nur in der Schweiz, bei www.veloplus.ch
Haben die selber entwickelt, hergestellt von Tatonka. Finde die total praktisch, man hat viel Platz und braucht man mehr, zieht man den untern Reissverschluss und die Tasche springt auf wie eine Handorgel...  

Ein Fall für die Stylepolizei, aber ich seh sie ja net beim Fahren, sie muss Platz haben.


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Exto,

und wann kommen die Lenkerhörnchen und die Ergongriffe? 
(wenn du die dranbaust will ich nicht mehr mit dir gesehen werden  )
Bis demnächts auf gefrornem Boden. Die Wettervorhersage für nächstes Wochenende sieht nach Winter aus.
Vieleicht bekommen wir dann ja mal wieder eine große Gruppe zusammen.
 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott - ist das wirklich ein ESX?? Na :kotz: Iiiiiiiihhhh!!!!!!


Lieber jemand, der Schutzbleche montiert und auch bei Regen fährt als ein Sonntagsfahrer, der aus falsch verstandener Coolness wegen Schutzblechen die Nase rümpft....  

(allgemeine Feststellung; nicht an dich gerichtet)


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Januar 2007)

alpha avanciert zum trendsetter  
gibts eigentlich schutzbleche für die fox 36? oder muss ich mir etwa doch mal ne brille zulegen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> alpha avanciert zum trendsetter
> gibts eigentlich schutzbleche für die fox 36? oder muss ich mir etwa doch mal ne brille zulegen?



Ich wollt mal schauen, ob evtl. das loch der fox 36 genauso gross ist wie das der 32 talas. Dann würden die Steckbleche von SKS passen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> alpha avanciert zum trendsetter


Hehe, moooment...
...ich hab nichts davon gesagt, bei Schönwetter mit voller Kotschutzausrüstung unterwegs zu sein, den Lenker auf Damenfahrradniveau zu erhöhen, XC-Reifen zu montieren und das Bike artfremd einzusetzen....


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Lästert ihr nur ruhig über die Schutzbleche. Immerhin hab ich gestern bei dem Wetter hier in der Gegend keinen anderen Biker gesehen. Doch, halt, auf dem Weg zum Wald. Aber da war's noch trocken.

Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal gefragt, wie viele Kilo Sand so ne Laugenpumpe in ner Waschmaschine wohl so wegschafft, bevor sie abkackt?  

Außerdem freuen sich Sitzrohr (innen), Sattelstütze und der gute Flite über die ausbleibenden Schmirgelattacken. Ich gurke ja nich den ganzen Tag über Forstautobahnen sondern auch bei Sturm und Regen lieber über nette Trails auf denen die Sattelstütze auch mal runter muss. Obwohl: Auch das is irgendwie Mist mit Schutzblech  

Also: *Frost her oder Frühling !!!*

@Schappi: Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Hörnchen. Die kommen nicht mal an's Hardtail. Brauchst mich also nicht verleugnen, wenn ich das nächste Mal um die Ecke komme...

@ unchained: Aber nicht an den Bildern erkannt, oder? Eigentlich ist alles noch schlimmer: Bevor ich Oeysy wurde, war ich jahrelang Lipper...


----------



## unchained (21. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @ unchained: Aber nicht an den Bildern erkannt, oder? Eigentlich ist alles noch schlimmer: Bevor ich Oeysy wurde, war ich jahrelang Lipper...



nene nicht an den bildern.... aber oesy is ja auch nich weit von bielefeld... 

oha oha, lipper... des sin die schlimmsten : aber lippe ist mir nen streifen zu sandig, vorallem oerlinghausen.... da bekomm ich immer ne gänsehaut wenn ich die kette knirschen hör  schrecklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Hört sich an, als hättest du dich über Öerlinghausen noch nicht hinausgewagt  

Die Lipper sind schon ein seltsames Naturfolk, aber biken kann man da erste Sahne (jedenfalls östlich der Senne). Lemgoer Wald kann ich empfehlen, oder (zum ausgiebigen Touren) die Gegend um Blomberg und Schieder. Das ist dann allerdings fast wie Bike-Abenteuer im Kaukasus...


----------



## unchained (21. Januar 2007)

bin dort neulich umnterwegs gewesen. 7 stunden lang... dann rauf zum hermann in total durchnässten klamotten.... 

wir kamen aus bielefeld und sind über oerlinghausen, hermann, augustdorf.... wieder nach bielefeld gefahren. war ne anstrengende runde....aber die nassen und sandigen klamotten haben am meisten an den kräften gezehrt.. 

aber es war ne richtig tolle tour. wie wir hinterher aussahen... oha 







des sagt eigentlich alles


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Januar 2007)

Hey - jetzt hört mal auf hier über die Lipper herzuziehen  

Sonst muß ich wohl mal mit meiner Leder-Peitsche vorbeikommen ?  


   Sado-Uwe
   gerade noch so in Lippe (und das ist gut auch so    ) - ein Schritt 
   weiter ist schon Niedersachsen (da spar ich mir jetzt den Komentar)


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Der Sand ist wirklich ätzend. Vor allem ist der Antriebsstrang bei meinem ESX da echt pingelig. Fängt schnell an, zu springen. Ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, woran's liegt. Beim anderen Bike (XT mit Rohloff-Kette) hab ich das Problem nicht.

Aber mal ehrlich: Wer bei so nem Wetter nach Augustdorf runter fährt, is selbst schuld


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hey - jetzt hört mal auf hier über die Lipper herzuziehen
> 
> Sonst muß ich wohl mal mit meiner Leder-Peitsche vorbeikommen ?
> 
> ...



Es gibt da so'n Spruch im Rest von Deutschland:

"Lippe ist der A.... von NRW. Lügde ist der Pickel darauf..."  

Nee, im Ernst; ich bin in Lippe geboren, hab lange in Lemgo und Blomberg gelebt und bin im Herzen wohl für den Rest meines Lebens Lipper...


----------



## Boombe (21. Januar 2007)

gehört hier zwar nich her, passt aber gerade im zusammenhang mit den bildern:

kann mir jemand n gutes schutzblech für das esx empfehlen? topeak? SKS? welches modell? vielen danK!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Es gibt da so'n Spruch im Rest von Deutschland:
> 
> "Lippe ist der A.... von NRW. Lügde ist der Pickel darauf..."
> 
> Nee, im Ernst; ich bin in Lippe geboren, hab lange in Lemgo und Blomberg gelebt und bin im Herzen wohl für den Rest meines Lebens Lipper...



Der letzte Satz hat Dich gerade so noch mal gerettet  

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Seiffer (21. Januar 2007)

So... Die ersten Bilder von heute... Wie versprochen vorher / nachher






















So sieht der Fahrer aus (erstaunlich sauber, oder?)





Und natürlich zu hause schon einen schleichenden Plattfuß bemerkt


----------



## Madt (22. Januar 2007)

mhm...sah vorher besser aus...auch wenn son schutzblech sicher praktisch ist (und auch von canyon kommt), muss das, welches an nem bike gut aussieht, noch erfunden werden...krausam aber wahr...da werd ich doch lieber dreckig!

Ps: die trinkflasche geht in ordnung    ...nicht das du vom rad kippst


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Januar 2007)

ich glaub bei hinterrad-schutzblechen fürs fully wird man über kurz oder lang wieder die hinterbaubefestigung entdecken, die wäre da irgendwie praktischer als eine sattelstützen-befestigung. hier gibts jedenfalls immer probleme beim sattelstütze absenken, einfedern und schwerpunkt absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Januar 2007)

Zumindest beim ESX würde sich da die Versteifungsstrebe in der Anlenkwippe als Befestigungspunkt anbieten. Ich werd mir da mal was ausdenken...


----------



## thomas1577 (22. Januar 2007)

Bei AmmuNation sieht das Bike komisch aus !!!
Wieso ist die Sattelstütze soweit draussen? Muss das so sein? Irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie nicht mehr..keine Angst das die Stütze bricht??


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Januar 2007)

Die Thomson muss ca noch 10 cm drin, die Syntace ca 7 cm drin sein.


----------



## popeye13 (23. Januar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Bei AmmuNation sieht das Bike komisch aus !!!
> Wieso ist die Sattelstütze soweit draussen? Muss das so sein? Irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie nicht mehr..keine Angst das die Stütze bricht??



...dachte ich auch, als ich die Bilder gesehen habe.
Denke er hat das Rad zu klein gekauft, gerade weil er meint, dass er wohl noch etwas wachsen wird.


----------



## pjfa (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## Bechy (23. Januar 2007)

absolute bilder  Wie schön ist es im Süden zu leben ...


----------



## Raphi78 (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (23. Januar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Bei AmmuNation sieht das Bike komisch aus !!!
> Wieso ist die Sattelstütze soweit draussen? Muss das so sein? Irgendwie stimmt die Geometrie nicht mehr..keine Angst das die Stütze bricht??



Die ist nicht mal bei der MAX-Markierung... 
Sieht komisch aus, ja, aber XL wäre mir definitiv zu gross, bei L hab ich gradmal Platz für meinen Schritt und beim XL würds wehtun... 



popeye13 schrieb:


> ...dachte ich auch, als ich die Bilder gesehen habe.
> Denke er hat das Rad zu klein gekauft, gerade weil er meint, dass er wohl noch etwas wachsen wird.



Wenn ich meine, dass ich noch wachse, hätte ich das Rad bestimmt nicht zu klein sondern eher etwas grösser gekauft. 

Das stimmt so schon. Beim PPS stand ich zwischen L und XL und ich hoffe mal ich spriesse nicht noch weiter sonst ist das neue Bike bald wirklich zu klein


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Januar 2007)

Extrem stylische flatpedals am Torque1... 

Raphi78, mehr Fotos. SIeht nett aus da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (24. Januar 2007)

Sieht nett aus, Raphi.
Wann hattet ihr solches schönes WetteR?


----------



## Pampa (24. Januar 2007)

hallo canyon biker,

hier schon mal die ersten bilder
vom meinen ES 7.0

fährt sich super  

bis bald pampa


----------



## dawncore (24. Januar 2007)

ui ui ui langsam gehts hier los! Mehr und größer bitte  !


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Januar 2007)

Grösser bitte und REFLEKTOREN RAUS! 

War etwas vom ersten was ich getan habe, genauso wie den COAST Kleber abgerissen.


----------



## Raphi78 (24. Januar 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, Raphi.
> Wann hattet ihr solches schönes WetteR?



Das Bild ist vom Sonntag! Im Vergleich zu heute ein Traumwetter!  






Torque on the rocks! 

Gruss Raphael


----------



## thomas1577 (24. Januar 2007)

geil pampa..lass die katzenaugen dran und noch 2 X Blades ranschrauben..
und ne dicke klingel..und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ranz (24. Januar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> geil pampa..lass die katzenaugen dran und noch 2 X Blades ranschrauben..
> und ne dicke klingel..und und und



hast ein abgelaufenes bier erwischt?


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

Es hat heute sein erstes waschiwaschi gekriegt 
Danach eine schöne Behandlung mit abtrocknen, Brunox und Kettenöl. 

Sorry, sind Handyfotos. Der Historische Moment musste aber festgehalten werden.
Sieht übrigens fast aus wie neu - bin sicher 30min dran gesessen ohne Spülmittel, nur mit Wasser und meinen blossen Händen. 








Yesssss, es ist nass!


----------



## Fischgesicht (25. Januar 2007)

wie sind die Pedale???


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

Das hab ich glaub schon genug erklärt, aber für dich Fischgesicht nochmal in kurzform 

Bin zufrieden und kann mich nicht beklagen. Scheinbar haben die PD-M647 den wesentlich besseren Klickmechanismus, konnte ich aber nie selber nachtesten. Einstieg ist leicht und flutscht inzwischen wie geschmiert, ausstieg ist auch kein Problem. Verblockte, schwere, rutschige (Single)Trails kann man ausgeklickt fahren und hat auch dann halbwegs Grip. Könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Fischgesicht (25. Januar 2007)

na dann bedanke ich mich besonders extra super nett bei dir dass du allein für mich nochmal erzählst wie die pedale sind  

...nawa echt danke nochmal. 

Gruß


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> wie sind die Pedale???



Na, ich bin nicht wirlich zufrieden. Klickmechanismus, Ein und Ausstieg sind ok. Beim Fahren mit fetten Wintergaloschen (ohne Cleats) haben sie aber einfach zu wenig Grip. Der Clickmechanismus steht außerdem ziemlich weit vor und drückt auf Dauer durch die Sohlen. Außerdem schon jetzt (nach 3 Monaten) trotz "normaler" Pflege deutlicher Rostbefall an den Stahlteilen des Clickmechanismus.

Fazit: Ich werd's wohl mal ernsthaft mit Flatpedals probieren. Scheint irgendwie besser zum Fahrstil zu passen, den man sich mit dem ESX anscheinend zwangsläufig angewöhnt...

Vielleicht verrät und Ammu ja noch, wie er mit Clickschuhen auf schwierigen Trails mit den Pedalen fährt, ohne dabei zwangsläufig irgendwann einzuclicken. Dass würde sicher den Ein- oder Anderen brennend interessieren...


----------



## mfgoods (25. Januar 2007)

Hier mal was von 2004, nach und nach verändert.


----------



## Pumabert (25. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Na, ich bin nicht wirlich zufrieden. Klickmechanismus, Ein und Ausstieg sind ok. Beim Fahren mit fetten Wintergaloschen (ohne Cleats) haben sie aber einfach zu wenig Grip. Der Clickmechanismus steht außerdem ziemlich weit vor und drückt auf Dauer durch die Sohlen. Außerdem schon jetzt (nach 3 Monaten) trotz "normaler" Pflege deutlicher Rostbefall an den Stahlteilen des Clickmechanismus.
> 
> Fazit: Ich werd's wohl mal ernsthaft mit Flatpedals probieren. Scheint irgendwie besser zum Fahrstil zu passen, den man sich mit dem ESX anscheinend zwangsläufig angewöhnt...
> 
> Vielleicht verrät und Ammu ja noch, wie er mit Clickschuhen auf schwierigen Trails mit den Pedalen fährt, ohne dabei zwangsläufig irgendwann einzuclicken. Dass würde sicher den Ein- oder Anderen brennend interessieren...



Also ich habe ja die gleichen Pedale wie Ammu (PDM545) - vom Klickmechanismus her bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, mit meinen MTB-Schuhen funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei - jedoch ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel wie man mit MTB-Schuhen auf schwierigen Trails fahren soll ohne einzuklicken. Wenn man mittig auf die Pedale tritt klickt man zwar nicht ein, hat aber auch so gut wie keinen Halt, sobald man jedoch normal, also mit dem Ballen auf die Pedal tritt klickt man mehr oder weniger automatisch ein. 
Mit normalen Schuhen (also ohne Cleats) ist der Grip nicht überwältigend, lässt sich aber verschmerzen. Ich würde jedoch trotzdem nicht eine längere Tour mit normalen Schuhen bewältigen wollen. Irgendwann drückt der Klickmechanismus doch zu arg auf die Sohle.

Mein Fazit: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht - ich tendiere schon dazu mir einen Satz nur Clickies zu kaufen und einen Satz Flat und je nach Verwendung jeweils zu montieren - bei Tour die Clickies und bei schwererem Gelände Flat ...


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2007)

Hab ich auch schon probiert. Irgendwann ging mir dann die Wechselei auf den Geist und ich bin nur noch mit Clickies gefahren.

Jetzt mit dem ESX (und der damit verbundenen Fahrweise) geht mir das geclicke auf den Geist und ich werd mir wohl Flatpedals kaufen. Muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mich im Greisenalter noch mal umgewöhnen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrät und Ammu ja noch, wie er mit Clickschuhen auf schwierigen Trails mit den Pedalen fährt, ohne dabei zwangsläufig irgendwann einzuclicken. Dass würde sicher den Ein- oder Anderen brennend interessieren...


Aus fahrerischer Sicht gute Lösung: normale Sneakers anziehen, die man im Rucksack mitführt.
Notlösung: Mit der Fußmitte auf die Pedale steigen. 

Alles unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Kombipedale auch ordentlichen Grip (hehe...) bieten...
...mit den 545ern kann man das vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (26. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ... und ich bin nur noch mit Clickies gefahren.
> 
> Jetzt mit dem ESX (und der damit verbundenen Fahrweise) geht mir das geclicke auf den Geist und ich werd mir wohl Flatpedals kaufen. Muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mich im Greisenalter noch mal umgewöhnen...



scheint die normale Evolution zu sein. Bis vor 7 Monaten fuhr ich nur eingeklickt und zur Zeit fahr ich beides, nämlich mit diesem Rad eingeklickt:




und mit diesem habe ich mir es mühsam abgewöhnt:




Wobei ich mir noch nicht im klaren bin wieviel die Klickerei wirklich bringt. Tritt man damit wirklich effizienter? Und wenn ja, wieviel? Also für Mehrtagestouren mit langen Tretstrecken: geht man da mit Bergschuhen ein?

Gruss


----------



## thory (26. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> ... wie er mit Clickschuhen auf schwierigen Trails mit den Pedalen fährt, ohne dabei zwangsläufig irgendwann einzuclicken. Dass würde sicher den Ein- oder Anderen brennend interessieren...



Das Problem bei schwierigen Trails ist doch nicht, daß man einklickt, sondern nach meiner Erfahrung sind es die folgende Situationen, die das Klickleben schwer machen:

Du musst im schwierigen Gelände auf das Rad kommen, z.B. weil Du wg Wanderern anhalten musstest. Wenn es Dir nicht sofort gelingt beide Pedale richtig zu treffen hast Du einen so beschi$$enen Halt auf den Pedalen, dass die Weiterfahrt zum Risikospiel wird. Auf Flats bekommst Du da einen besseren Stand.

Bei gröberem Felskontakt mit den Pedalen/ Schuhen kann der eingeklickte Fuß nicht ausweichen

Bei Sprüngen verändere ich zumindest ganz gerne ein bisschen die Position auf dem Pedal, damit ich nicht mein ganzen Gewicht über den Ballen abfangen muss. Das ist nicht viel, aber den flexibleren Stand auf dem Pedal weiß ich zu schätzen.

Unbeabsichtigtes Ausklicken, weil man bei Bunny Hop u.ä. Manövern dann doch immer wieder an den Klickies zieht, haben mich schon mehr als einmal ins trudeln gebracht.

Lange Tragestrecken im Gebirge sind mit Bergschuhen sicherer und bequemer zu bewältigen.

Andererseits: bei einer Alpenüberquerung wie dieser fahre ich mit Clickschuhen und habe da auch nix anderes gebraucht/ vermisst.

Gruss


----------



## mfgoods (26. Januar 2007)

Man, ihr habt wohl nen Klick! 
Hier geht's um Bilder! 
Gibt es denn noch mehr´dicke' Canyons? Eventuell schon mal ein FRX? Wo ist die Gravity-Fraktion unter den Canyon Fahrern?


----------



## GerhardO (26. Januar 2007)

Die "Gravity-Fraktion" wartet leider noch bis Anfang/Mitte April!


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrät und Ammu ja noch, wie er mit Clickschuhen auf schwierigen Trails mit den Pedalen fährt, ohne dabei zwangsläufig irgendwann einzuclicken. Dass würde sicher den Ein- oder Anderen brennend interessieren...



Und hier kommt die Antwort:


Pumabert schrieb:


> Wenn man mittig auf die Pedale tritt klickt man zwar nicht ein, hat aber auch so gut wie keinen Halt, sobald man jedoch normal, also mit dem Ballen auf die Pedal tritt klickt man mehr oder weniger automatisch ein.



Dass man quasi Automatisch einklickt stimmt so. Ist auch nervig, wenn mans mal nicht gemerkt hat und dann das Bike am Fuss hängt 

"Meine" Singletrails kann man (leider!) nicht Stundenlang bergabfahren. Normale Singletrails fahre ich eingeklickt, wenns jedoch an verblockte Stücke, grosse Steine und Wurzeln geht, dann lieber ohne. So kann man im letzten Moment anhalten und gleich die Füsse vom Pedal nehmen um abzustützen.

Letztes Weekend sind wir über 900hm am Stück runtergedonnert. Davon grösstenteils über verblockte Stücke, teilweise so eckige und grosse Steine dass man kurzzeitig tragen musste, sofern einem die XT Zahnkränze an der Kurbel was lieb sind.  Und den grössten Teil der strecke bin ich ohne Click gefahren. Man konzentriert sich auf den Stücken sowieso darauf wo man durchfährt und ob man nun lieber trägt oder den Drop wagt. Da spürt man garnicht mehr ob die Füsse angenehm sind oder nicht


----------



## thomas1577 (26. Januar 2007)

ihr seid total am thema vorbei...Canyon Galerie...nicht
Klickpedal-forum...


----------



## DaMudda (26. Januar 2007)

mfgoods schrieb:


> Hier mal was von 2004, nach und nach verändert.



Schönes Ding -welche Rahmengröße??


----------



## mfgoods (27. Januar 2007)

Rahmengröße M, vorne TPC+ mit 180mm und hinten Umbau mit 222mm Metel RP auf 190mm (max 210mm)


----------



## alexlux (27. Januar 2007)

Wäre klasse, wenn mal jemand Bilder von seinem ES-x.0 hier  reinstellen könnte. Oder hat das schon jemand getan und ich finde sie nur nicht  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (27. Januar 2007)

Zentrale zum ersten




und zum zweiten


----------



## reini.b (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo seit Gestern bin ich ein stolzer Besitzer eines ES 8.0. 
Leider habe ich meinen ES 8.0 gleich Hausarest verpasst  wegen Streusalz und so.
Hier ein paar Bilder.

Gruß

reini.b


----------



## thomas1577 (27. Januar 2007)

hm das bike gefällt mir aber gar nicht...was für eine größe ist das?


----------



## reini.b (27. Januar 2007)

Größe M !


----------



## DaBot (27. Januar 2007)

Ist das etwa Sand Blasted Anoized Grey? Das ist ja brutal hell...


----------



## reini.b (27. Januar 2007)

Meines wissens nach Ja da es die einzig lieferbare Farbe für das ES8.0 ist.
Habe die Farbe auch etwas dunkler erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (27. Januar 2007)

hi,

also mir gefällt die farbe .

privy


----------



## bikemax100 (27. Januar 2007)

reini.b schrieb:


> Hallo seit Gestern bin ich ein stolzer Besitzer eines ES 8.0.
> Leider habe ich meinen ES 8.0 gleich Hausarest verpasst  wegen Streusalz und so.
> Hier ein paar Bilder.
> 
> ...




Hallo reini,

kannst du mal über das tatsächliche Gewicht des ES8.0 berichten.
Wäre Interessant wie die Angaben von Canyon stimmen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Januar 2007)

Das ist doch matt,anodisiert,grau? In dieser Farbe hätte ich mir das 2006er Torque1 gewünscht und nicht in dem damals glanz-lack-hochglanz-silber.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Januar 2007)

Als ich noch beim XC5.0 war, wollte ich auch Grey. Leider war der Hinterbau schwarz.
Weisse Gabel, grauer Rahmen, schwarzer Hinterbau? Nee, danke. Dann lieber schwarzer Rahmen/weisse Gabel.
Hätte es das XC6.0 in weiss gegeben, hätte ich es so bestellt. 

Schöne Fotos, sieht trotzdem irgendwie komisch aus, obwohl die Rahmen auf der Homepage auch M sind. 

@bikemax100: Auch wenn du nicht mich gefragt hast:
Mit Satteltasche, Sigma Mirage Evo + EvoX und den Pedalen wiegt mein XC6.0 exakt 14kg. Also 2kg mehr als angegeben - wobei ich kaum glaube dass dieses bisschen was ich da mitnehme gleich 2 kg ausmacht!


----------



## reini.b (27. Januar 2007)

Habe das Bike eben Gewogen! Gewicht mit Pedale (PD-M545 567 g/Paar) und Tachohalter + Geber 13,66 KG


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Januar 2007)

Oi!
Ich hab auch die 545er und einen VDO MC1.0. Das heisst ich rechne mal mit 700g.
Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen dass meine Satteltasche und die Sigma Mirage Evo + EvoX, NiPack und verlängerung zusammen 1.2kg schwer sind!

Edit: Habs nochmal gewogen. 13.6kg ohne NiPack und Verlängerung. Dass die beiden ca. 400g schwer sind, kann schon sein. Dann stimmt aber Canyons Werkangabe mit 12kg nicht. Vielleicht 12.2 oder 12.3kg... aber egal, es fährt


----------



## DaBot (27. Januar 2007)

Ich finds viel zu hell... Hab leider das ESX7 in der Farbe bestellt und so gefällt es mir gar nicht. N schwarzen Rahmen zu bekommen ist wohl nicht möglich oder? Obwohl der vom ESX8 ja eigentlich der gleiche ist... Hm, sonst muss ich 500 mehr ausgeben, so ein Mist, nur wegen der Farbe...


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich finds viel zu hell... Hab leider das ESX7 in der Farbe bestellt und so gefällt es mir gar nicht. N schwarzen Rahmen zu bekommen ist wohl nicht möglich oder? Obwohl der vom ESX8 ja eigentlich der gleiche ist... Hm, sonst muss ich 500 mehr ausgeben, so ein Mist, nur wegen der Farbe...



Es gibts nur so, wies auf der Page ist. Und in grün gibts das ESX7 sonst auch noch 

Nur wegen der Farbe 500 mehr auszugeben halte ich für - sorry - krank.
Du wirst dich schon noch mit dem grau angewöhnen. Auch wenn ich das schwarz, was mittlerweile jeder Baumarkthobelfahrer fährt, vermeiden wollte hab ichs trotzdem genommen. Den Kontrast dazu gibt ja die schicke Gabel ab. Das XC7.0 hätte mir in weiss ja auch gefallen, aber 200 mehr für das *EXAKT GLEICHE* Material ausgeben?
Nur der Sattel ist ein SLK statt Filante (und ich bin momentan eh auf der suche nach dem neuen, der Standardsattel wäre mir also egal), der Lenker ist etwas anders, aber er lenkt ebenfalls und die Bremsen sind ebenfalls zu 100% baugleich, nur halt auf hochglanz Poliert. Und es ist ein Schlammbike, von da her habe ich auch von den Polishbremsen garnichts.

Vielleicht ist weiss die Bike-Trendfarbe 2007 und macht auch noch den höheren Preis aus. Könnte es mir gut vorstellen, denn nicht jeder fährt weiss und es ist schon ein gewisser reiz.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das XC7.0 hätte mir in weiss ja auch gefallen, aber 200 mehr für das *EXAKT GLEICHE* Material ausgeben?




Du bekommst auch eine komplett andere Geometrie  

Plus eine extrem geile Optik dazu  

Und in dieser Kombination war es das wert......

Werde bestimmt ein paar Fotos vom weißen XC 7.0 posten  


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## tom23" (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Oi!
> Ich hab auch die 545er und einen VDO MC1.0. Das heisst ich rechne mal mit 700g.
> Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen dass meine Satteltasche und die Sigma Mirage Evo + EvoX, NiPack und verlängerung zusammen 1.2kg schwer sind!
> 
> Edit: Habs nochmal gewogen. 13.6kg ohne NiPack und Verlängerung. Dass die beiden ca. 400g schwer sind, kann schon sein. Dann stimmt aber Canyons Werkangabe mit 12kg nicht. Vielleicht 12.2 oder 12.3kg... aber egal, es fährt



schon mal dran gedacht, dass dein bike vielleicht größer ist als "Standard" medium?
Ohne jetzt deine Posts durchzuwühlen, nehm ich mal an, deins ist XL...
Vielleicht könnte ja der größere Rahmen etwas mehr wiegen?

Ich bitte mal um etwas bessere Bilder von ES Bikes, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (28. Januar 2007)

ich glaub er hat L, zum schutz der Nüsse...
müsste aber auch Mehrgewicht haben


----------



## punkrockhamburg (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das XC7.0 hätte mir in weiss ja auch gefallen, aber 200 mehr für das *EXAKT GLEICHE* Material ausgeben?
> Nur der Sattel ist ein SLK statt Filante (und ich bin momentan eh auf der suche nach dem neuen, der Standardsattel wäre mir also egal), der Lenker ist etwas anders, aber er lenkt ebenfalls und die Bremsen sind ebenfalls zu 100% baugleich, nur halt auf hochglanz Poliert. Und es ist ein Schlammbike, von da her habe ich auch von den Polishbremsen garnichts.



Na na na AmmuNation, jetzt tu' mal nicht so, als wäre das XC*6*.0 von Anfang an Dein Favorit gewesen 
Es gibt auch Leute, die zahlen 200 mehr, nur um das Rad ein paar Wochen früher zu haben...

Du hast übrigens den XT-Zahnkranz vergessen.

Ich zahle für Pornobremsen, XT-Zahnkranz, Easton-Lenker und den (zugegebenermaßen hässlichen, aber leichten) Sattel und das weisse Finish übrigens gerne 200 extra. 

@Hitzi: Das mit der Geometrie musst Du mir mal erklären!

Gruß, Josch


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch eine komplett andere Geometrie
> 
> Plus eine extrem geile Optik dazu
> 
> ...



Die Optik ist geil, absolut! Unbestritten! Ich mÃ¶cht auch so einen weissen renner. Aber was soll an der Geometrie anders sein?  Ist der gleiche Rahmen  Freu mich jedenfalls auf die Bilder!



			
				tom23";3393159 schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal dran gedacht, dass dein bike vielleicht grÃ¶Ãer ist als "Standard" medium?
> Ohne jetzt deine Posts durchzuwÃ¼hlen, nehm ich mal an, deins ist XL...
> Vielleicht kÃ¶nnte ja der grÃ¶Ãere Rahmen etwas mehr wiegen?



Aah, stimmt! Ich volltrottel. Ich fahr ein L.  Sorry *schÃ¤m*  



aemkei77 schrieb:


> ich glaub er hat L, zum schutz der NÃ¼sse...
> mÃ¼sste aber auch Mehrgewicht haben



So isset. Wegen der NÃ¼sse. 



punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Na na na AmmuNation, jetzt tu' mal nicht so, als wÃ¤re das XC*6*.0 von Anfang an Dein Favorit gewesen
> Es gibt auch Leute, die zahlen 200â¬ mehr, nur um das Rad ein paar Wochen frÃ¼her zu haben...
> 
> Du hast Ã¼brigens den XT-Zahnkranz vergessen.
> ...



Nein, afangs XC5.0. Als ich erfuhr dass das XC6.0 aber schon bereit wÃ¤re, habe ich es mir einige male durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich blieb immernoch beim 5er, doch schlussendlich dachte ich mir: Man gÃ¶nnt sich ja sonst nie was. Die Kurbel ist besser und die Naben auch. Und es kommt ein paar Monate  frÃ¼her, also bestellen.

Ich hab am XC6.0 auch nen XT Zahnkranz nachgerÃ¼stet. Den habe ich mir inzwischen schon so sehr angewÃ¶hnt, dass ich das beim XC7.0 garnicht als Aufpreisberechtigung beachtet habe. 

Die Bremsen sehn vielleicht Porno aus, aber sie sind kein klitzekleinesbisschen besser als meine K24, weils einfach die exakt gleichen sind. Kopf sagt nein zu Polish, Bauch sagt ja. Von daher wÃ¼rde ich die Bremse nicht zÃ¤hlen.

Also ist das einzige was Technisch was ausmacht zwischen XC6.0 und XC7.0 eigentlich der XT Zahnkranz. FÃ¼r meinen habe ich aber 40â¬ gezahlt, im austausch mit der Deore (wird dann als neu verkauft) und nicht 200â¬.
Den Sattel kenne ich nicht, wird aber wahrscheinlich genauso hart und unbequem sein wie der Filante. 
Und den Lenker ebenfalls nicht, ich denk nicht dass der gross was ausmacht. Sieht vielleicht anders aus, aber vor stÃ¼rzen durch falschlenken wird das Teil einen auch nicht bewahren. 

Kurzum: Durch den XT Zahnkranz wÃ¼rde ich es mir noch ernsthaft Ã¼berlegen, auf ein XC7.0 umzusteigen (hÃ¤tte ich nicht schon ein neues XC6.0) undzwar in weiss. Aber in schwarzer Farbe lohnt sich das m.M.n. nicht, weil man dann genausogut ein XC6.0 kaufen kann, die XT nachrÃ¼sten und dann die Deore als neu verkaufen, auf eBucht oder gleich beim BikehÃ¤ndler was aushandeln (Bierspenden nicht vergessen  ) denn meine war quasi neu, nur 7km drauf abgespult undzwar alles bergab, also kaum drauf getreten.


----------



## tschobi (28. Januar 2007)

@DaBot: Hallo, hab das ESX in grün  bestellt, warum nimmst du das nicht auch? Kannst ja auch noch umbestellen! Das sieht doch klasse aus! Das grün ist übrigens matt wie auf der homepage, nicht so knall grün wie es im Laden steht, und das ist auch gut so. 
Das schwarz find ich nicht schön für das ESX und ultra langweilig, das macht in grün viel mehr her.... 

Aber wie immer im Leben Geschmackssache!


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

tschobi: Du weisst aber dass die Fotos auf der HP alle mit Photoshop gemacht sind? Wenn du dich unter den Farben rumklickst, wirst du sehen dass jedes Teil und überhaupt das ganze Bike am exakt gleichen Ort steht  Einmal wirds Fotografiert und die nächste Farbe wird dann drauf"gefaked".

Es wird so sein wie im Laden.


----------



## DaBot (28. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @DaBot: Hallo, hab das ESX in grün  bestellt, warum nimmst du das nicht auch? Kannst ja auch noch umbestellen! Das sieht doch klasse aus! Das grün ist übrigens matt wie auf der homepage, nicht so knall grün wie es im Laden steht, und das ist auch gut so.
> Das schwarz find ich nicht schön für das ESX und ultra langweilig, das macht in grün viel mehr her....
> 
> Aber wie immer im Leben Geschmackssache!



In grün hats mein Kumpel bestellt...   Ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich machen soll, 500 nur für die Farbe ist viel aber 2000 fürn n Bike wo einem die Farbe nicht gefällt ist noch mehr...


----------



## cos75 (28. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es wird so sein wie im Laden.


Nein.


----------



## mfgoods (28. Januar 2007)

Manoman, wie die Weiber beim Handtaschenkauf!
Bilder sind im Moment wohl Mangelware?


----------



## DaBot (28. Januar 2007)

mfgoods schrieb:


> Manoman, wie die Weiber beim Handtaschenkauf!



Meine Jacke und Helm passen selbstverständlich zur Bikefarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (28. Januar 2007)

@DaBot. Zu welcher?
Zu dem Fahrrad, was du nicht hast oder zu dem, was du nicht willst?

Sorry, jetzt fang ich auch schon an zu dizzen.

Fotos!


----------



## DaBot (28. Januar 2007)

Zu dem was ich jetzt hab, zu dem was ich will aber nicht zu dem was ich bekomm


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Nein.



Man hat überall gehört, dass die Bilder auf der Page photoshop sind und alle bikes so kommen werden wie im Laden. Wieso ausgerechnet dieses nicht? 

Ich hätte einige Bilder von der Tour heute, leider nur eins wo ein Canyon drauf ist, darum hier 




Und auch wenn kein canyon drauf ist (aber drunter) mein Lieblingstrail (S2-S3)




Wer den rest sehen will, Fotoalbum.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Januar 2007)

> @Hitzi: Das mit der Geometrie musst Du mir mal erklären!
> 
> Gruß, Josch



Natürlich zwischen XC 6.0 und XC 7.0 nicht - ich hatte immer noch die Diskussion zwischen ES und XC im Kopf  

Bin schon verwirrt.......

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## tschobi (28. Januar 2007)

> Man hat überall gehört, dass die Bilder auf der Page photoshop sind und alle bikes so kommen werden wie im Laden. Wieso ausgerechnet dieses nicht?



Kann sein, das die mit photoshop gemacht sind, aber die kommen definitiv nicht so wie im Laden, weil das nur Prototypen sind! Die Jungs von Canyon haben mir das gestern erst bestätigt! Das ESX 7 zB kommt nicht in glänzendem grün wie im Laden, sondern wie auf der page(ist natürlich die Frage wie genau dort die Farbe getroffen wird?) 
Aber bin auf jeden Fall froh, denn wie das ESX7 im Laden steht ist die Farbe nicht 100%ig. 
Zu den Anderen kann ich es nicht genau sagen!



> Manoman, wie die Weiber beim Handtaschenkauf!
> Bilder sind im Moment wohl Mangelware?



Ja Bilder sind natürlich Mangelware, weil noch keine ausgeliefert wurden!
Wie es im Laden aussieht wissen wir ja. (Wurden ja schon Bilder aus´m Laden geschossen,auch andere Modelle)


----------



## Staabi (29. Januar 2007)

Tag,

die Farben auf der Homepage sind zwar gephotoshopped, entsprechen aber dennoch recht gut dem Serienstand. Die Räder im Laden sind teilweise Prototypen, farblich nicht der Serie entsprechen. Einfach, weil wir bei den Prototypen die Farben zum ersten Mal auf einem Fahrrad und nicht auf einem 3x5cm Metallplättchen sehen. Und auf einem Bike erscheinen die dann doch manchmal noch etwas anderes. Deswegen nutzen wir die Muster auch, um noch letzte Korrekturen an den Farben vorzunehmen. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rewinder (29. Januar 2007)

Ciao

this is my Canyon


----------



## Pumabert (29. Januar 2007)

rewinder schrieb:


> Ciao
> 
> this is my Canyon



?!? One would have to register for the Italian MTB forum to see the pic


----------



## Wuudi (29. Januar 2007)

Ecco qua:






(habs runterkopiert und auf tinypic raufgelegt)


----------



## rewinder (29. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ecco qua:



Grazie!!


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

Staabi schrieb:


> Einfach, weil wir bei den Prototypen die Farben zum ersten Mal auf einem Fahrrad und nicht auf einem 3x5cm Metallplättchen sehen.



Bin froh, sieht mein XC6.0 so aus wie auf der Page. 
Und heute kam mein Päckchen von Koblenz mit Canyon-Style Bar Ends, Neoprenschutz und hoffentlich den Gummitüllen. Leider zu spät nach Hause gekommen und nun ist die Post schon zu .

Dass Barends und Schutz dabei sind, bin ich mir sicher. Aber bei den Tüllen nicht so, weil ichs gemailt habe. 
Sind die nicht dabei, muss ich euch nochmal belästigen, immerhin hab ich für die Gummitüllen 1681.83 gezahlt, sie sehen schick aus und schützen.


----------



## IrrerIwan (29. Januar 2007)

Servus AmmuNation,

sieht es auf deinen Bildern nur so aus oder sind deine Speichen wirklich silber-farben. Am Freitag hole ich mein neues XC8 im Laden ab und hoffe die sind schwarz.


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

IrrerIwan schrieb:


> Servus AmmuNation,
> 
> sieht es auf deinen Bildern nur so aus oder sind deine Speichen wirklich silber-farben. Am Freitag hole ich mein neues XC8 im Laden ab und hoffe die sind schwarz.



Nein die sind leider wirklich silbrig.  
Schwarz würde Optisch viel mehr hermachen und auch stabiler aussehen, die Farbe macht da schon was aus. Pech, nun ists halt so. Wenn der LRS totgefahren ist oder ich lust hab auf nen neuen gibts jedenfalls definitiv schwarze Speichen.


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

So, Kettenstrebenschutz gekommen




und des Stiers Hörner auch


----------



## Sticktogether (30. Januar 2007)

Sind die Hörnchen nicht ein wenig zu Steil!? oder kommt das nur auf dem Photo so rüber?
Hab meine jetzt auch endlich montiert,  mal sehen wir ich mit klar komme.


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Kann sein, dass es so rüberkommt. Das Bike war mit dem Lenker an die Wand angelehnt und ich hab auch nicht sehr auf die Fotoposition geachtet.

Aber habe sie absichtlich etwas hochgerichtet. Nicht gerade senkrecht, aber auch nicht gerade flach. Brauche diese weniger zum Racen sondern eher um mal bei nem Uphill o.ä. kurz die Griffposition wechseln zu können, da es sonst zu anstrengend wird. 

Winkel etwas flacher als beim Vorbau.

Sind extrem leicht und vor allem nicht mal sehr teuer  Also griffig sind sie auf jeden fall, wie sie sich in der Praxis beweisen, zeigt sich dann morgen beim Training 

Habe ausserdem Bremse und Schaltung (hängt ja aneinander  ) weiter reingeschoben, damit man wieder etwa die 2-3cm abstand zum Griff hat. Mit den Hörnchen ist man gezwungen weiter innen zu greifen und das zeigt sich dann doch ziemlich deutlich. Jetzt ists wieder "gewohnt", dass ich zweifinger Bremsen kann (und nicht nur mit dem Mittelfinger  ) und auch gemütlich schalten mit den Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (30. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sind extrem leicht und vor allem nicht mal sehr teuer  Also griffig sind sie auf jeden fall, wie sie sich in der Praxis beweisen, zeigt sich dann morgen beim Training



Jo das stimmt und durch die leichte Riffelung rutscht man auch nicht so schnell ab  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Habe ausserdem Bremse und Schaltung (hängt ja aneinander  ) weiter reingeschoben, damit man wieder etwa die 2-3cm abstand zum Griff hat. Mit den Hörnchen ist man gezwungen weiter innen zu greifen und das zeigt sich dann doch ziemlich deutlich. Jetzt ists wieder "gewohnt", dass ich zweifinger Bremsen kann (und nicht nur mit dem Mittelfinger  ) und auch gemütlich schalten mit den Daumen.



Ja, muss man auf alle fälle machen! Werde auch morgen meine Testfahrt machen, hoffe das es durch die engere Griffposition nicht zu unruhig beim Fahren wird!


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2007)

Mal ein Update Foto:


----------



## Pumabert (30. Januar 2007)

@AmmuNation
Da fehlen ja noch immer die hübschen stylischen Gummitüllen?!?!  



Schnell wech ...


----------



## Sticktogether (30. Januar 2007)

Der Flaschenhalter ist neu oder !?


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt und durch die leichte Riffelung rutscht man auch nicht so schnell ab
> 
> Ja, muss man auf alle fälle machen! Werde auch morgen meine Testfahrt machen, hoffe das es durch die engere Griffposition nicht zu unruhig beim Fahren wird!



Allerdings habe ich mit einem fingernagel durch so eine riffelung gekratzt und aus dem Weiss/silbrigen Canyon wurde ein grauer strich 
Hoffe, dass sich das im Betrieb nicht sofort alles auflöst. 

Ich denke nicht, dass die je 2-3cm die man reinrutscht, das Fahrverhalten gleich so sehr beeinflussen, dass es unruhig wird.
Aber um wieder bequem fahren zu können, muss man auf jeden fall Oro und Sram reinschieben.


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter ist neu oder !?




Scharfes Auge Kollege...


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> Da fehlen ja noch immer die hübschen stylischen Gummitüllen?!?!
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich deswegen weiter hänselst geh ich dir deine klauen! Und ich bin da nicht behutsam mit Schaltzug abhängen und ausfädeln, sondern zack macht der Seitenschneider und die Tüllen sind mein! Harhar!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Januar 2007)

YEAH.

























Und für die Harten: 

http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri


----------



## MasterAss (31. Januar 2007)

Warum stützt du dich denn immer mit Fuß ab? Angst umzukippen bei der Geschwindigkeit?   

Duck und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (31. Januar 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Warum stützt du dich denn immer mit Fuß ab? Angst umzukippen bei der Geschwindigkeit?



ich hätte eher mit der Frage gerechnet, wer denn das Rad auf diese unebenen Wege getragen haben könnte...
Duck und weg...


----------



## fitze (31. Januar 2007)

Mein Fresse, Alpha. Kein Wunder das du mit einem Hardtail keine Freude hattest wenn du die ganze Zeit auf dem Sattel umherhoppelst und deine Beine von dir streckst. Ich glaube ein Torque FRX im Sparbuch 2007 wäre ideal für dich. Um Gewicht zu sparen einfach die Pedale weg lassen und als Laufrad hernehmen.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Und für die Harten:
> 
> http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri




Jo bist du deppat , wie kann man nur so "rollen" und des ganze auch noch groß rumposen


----------



## highrider83 (31. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> YEAH.
> 
> Und für die Harten:
> http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri



ist das jetzt eine verarschung, oder ernst gemeint?  
(ich glaube hier denunziert sich einer gerne selbst)


----------



## Astaroth (31. Januar 2007)

[email protected],
viel  um nichts!!!
Nehmt ihm das Torque weg den das Torque hat einen solchen Halter wirklich nicht verdient. 

MfG
Astaroth

Sie dir mal den Thory an wie man es richtig macht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2007)

Ich ärgere mich grad zu Tode, dass ich das Video nicht laden und somit auch nicht mitreden kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (31. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich grad zu Tode, ...



naja, es gibt härtere Schicksalsschläge als diesen "no footer" video nicht sehen zu können.... zum Bsp radlos auf ein FR8 zu warten 

( da wartet es sich mit einem T2 irgendwie gelassener auf das T8, stelle ich mir mal so vor)


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. Januar 2007)

ich habs immer gewusst, das is alles perfekt durchkoreografiert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3fVddrrF24

alpha 4 president!


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2007)

@Thory: Jaja, schlag nur in die offene Wunde...! 
 
G.


----------



## Pumabert (31. Januar 2007)

Waaaaaah!!! Alpha ist einfach Kult!!! 

Ich glaub ich schiff mich an   

Alpha for President - was würden wir nur ohne diese hochdramatischen, vor Spannung strotzenden Actioneinlagen tun?!?


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Januar 2007)

Hi allerseits,

also als ich mir heute vor der Arbeit diese "MTB-Action" angeschaut habe, dachte ich, ich hätte entweder gestern gesoffen oder es handelt sich um eine Zeitlupenaufnahme. 

Alpha: wundere dich bitte nicht, wenn ein Canyon-Team bei dir vor der Tür steht und dir das Bike wegnimmt....

Was macht eigentlich dein ES-X während du auf dem Torque rockst  

Meine Fresse: meine Kollegen lachen schon über mich, denn die denken, ich fahre auch in dem Stil  

Und noch was: du hast ja echte MTB-Schuhe - sind die Klickies auch dran ?
Also bitte schön einklicken und ein mal damit DIESE BERGE noch mal eingeklickt runterfahren ( RUNTERFAHREN ) und nicht rollen. Stelle dein Bike-Computer auf Null und wenn du deine Strecken mit 12,5 km/h runtergefahren bist, dann stelle diese Aufnahme wieder ein...

Ich habe angst, diese Videos meinem 8 J. Sohn zu zeigen, damit er keinen Lachtkrampf bekommt....

Nee, nee, nee - ich wird bekloppt hier... 

P.S. bald sehen wir Alpha in neuem New World Disorder-Film mit dem Titel: "Mit Holzbein auf `nem MTBike"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Januar 2007)

Nun, ich danke meinem Publikum für die Aufmerksamkeit! War ja doch die Mühe wert gewesen, das 15 kilo rad die Berge hochzuschieben und runter zu kullern. 

Nun > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW88oulJL3c&mode=related&search=
Ich hab immer meine Schoner an.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (31. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> War ja doch die Mühe wert gewesen, das 15 kilo rad die Berge hochzuschieben und runter zu kullern.



Wie bitte, hochschieben ?
Das mit dem "runterkullern" musst du mir genauer erläutern, das verstehe ich nicht. Ist das der neue Downhill-Stil mit den Füssen am Boden ?

Danke für die Aufklährung...


----------



## tschobi (31. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> YEAH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn da für einen süßen Reflektor an deinem Lenker?   
Der will uns echt verarschen!Oder nicht?   


Das is ja absolut panne  was machst du denn mit deinen Beinen?      

aber ne gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich hab immer meine Schoner an.



Ja Alpha, die brauchst du ja auch. Ich würde auf die schoner bei deinem Stil auch nicht verzichten wollen....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Januar 2007)

Und zieh die Schoner auch über den Kopf!

Mann, was für eine Verschwendung von Bandbreite und schade um die schönen Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wobike (31. Januar 2007)

Alphas Felsbrockenakrobatik vom Feinsten  
Ein Wahnsinn, warum kann ich das denn nicht?  

Vielleicht wird`s irgendwann etwas, wenn ich mir auch ein
Torque leisten kann?

Ein neidvoll zu Alpha blickender
wobike

P.S.: Solche Trails finde ich einfach nicht bei uns in den Alpen


----------



## dawncore (31. Januar 2007)

So sehr es auch einläd, lasst doch den Alpha Alpha sein  

hier meine fette Downhillschleuder mit der ich (noch) rumgurke, ein Canyon Iowa von 2006.


----------



## thomas1577 (31. Januar 2007)

mit den hörnern sieht es schick aus...


----------



## thomas1577 (31. Januar 2007)

wuhaaaa,,,,Alpha was war das denn? ist nicht dein ernst ,oder? errinert mich an diese Lauf-lernräder ohne Pedale? Ist das so eins für Downhills? hihi


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2007)

> Alphas Felsbrockenakrobatik vom Feinsten
> Ein Wahnsinn, warum kann ich das denn nicht?
> 
> Vielleicht wird`s irgendwann etwas, wenn ich mir auch ein
> Torque leisten kann?



Huch, soll dass vielleicht heissen, dass ich, wenn ich mein Torque bekomme, sowas auf einmal nicht mehr kann?  




Ist (eigtl. war) übrigens ein 04er ES5


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Januar 2007)

Geiles Foto Traildancer  

Nimm Alpha mit auf `ne Tour - da kannst du bestimmt etwas dazu lernen


----------



## thomas1577 (31. Januar 2007)

nett...im richtigen augenblick geknipst..

aber was ist das für eine schaumstoff rolle um den rahmen?


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2007)

Normalerweise eine Isolierung für Heizungsrohre... Ist aber Gold wert, wenn der  Bock für mehrere hundert Höhenmeter faul auf den Schultern liegt...


----------



## unchained (31. Januar 2007)

ich dachte du immitierst alpha mit seinem steinschlagschutz ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

- no comment -


----------



## unchained (31. Januar 2007)

danke, dass du zur schließung der galerie beigetragen hast... bald steht der chef hier wieder und meckert..... 

lasst ihn in ruhe.. er is nunmal so....  


@ ammu.... es heißt dramaturgie....


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ein Update Foto:



Hey Exto 
die Eisdielenposerblauenventilkappen sind neu oder?

Die Pedale muss ich mal probefahren wenn wir mal wieder einen gemeisamen Termin schaffen.
Mit den Pedalen müssen wir mal Ladies only und den Northshore im Deister fahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2007)

highrider83 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt eine verarschung, oder ernst gemeint?
> (ich glaube hier denunziert sich einer gerne selbst)



Ihr versteht das alle nicht!
Ihr müsst Alpha als einen Troque fahrenden Helge Schneider sehen, dann macht das alles wieder sinn
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dawncore (31. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr noch alle im Kopf, als auf Seite ca. 130 die Chefs des Forums die Schließung der Galerie androhten? Damals war Alpha der Grund, weil er sein neu aufgebautes Torque ablichtete, nun stehen wir wieder kurz davor. In diesem Sinne, und wenn euch die Galerie am Herzen liegt, ist der folgende Post bitte wieder zum Thema mitsamt Bild.


----------



## mfgoods (31. Januar 2007)

@Traildancer
Danke für dies schöne Foto. So stell ich mir das vor; Canyon Bike in action mit Fahrer. Klasse³!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (31. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch alle im Kopf, als auf Seite ca. 130 die Chefs des Forums die Schließung der Gallerie androhten? Damals war Alpha der Grund, weil er sein neu aufgebautes Torque ablichtete, nun stehen wir wieder kurz davor. In diesem Sinne, und wenn euch die Gallerie am Herzen liegt, ist der folgende Post bitte wieder zum Thema mitsamt Bild.



Galerie bitte nur mit einem L. Nur weil der Threadersteller das falsch geschrieben hat, muss es doch nicht jeder nachmachen.


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

- sorry, bitte löschen  -


----------



## tom23" (31. Januar 2007)

mal was für die Neuen hier:

es bringt nichts, nada, rien, sich über den Held aufzuregen.
Wenn man Ihn lieb kritisiert, wird er superbarsch und perönlich, Ratschläge werden abgeschmettert, Hohn, nun ja, Hohn ist allgemein *******.
Recht hat er sowieso immer.

Genießt seine Einlagen und freut Euch still, dass Ihr mehr aus Euren Bikes holt.
Genießt seinen Witz, das Leben ist nicht immer so lustig!

Er ist ein Rockstar über Herstellerforengrenzen hinweg und dass hat er sich hart erarbeitet!
Und da ich auf seiner Ignoreliste stehe, kann er mir jetzt leider nicht mal wieder wünschen, ich möge auf dem Trail verunglücken..


----------



## Christian_74 (31. Januar 2007)

Poah! Heftig!  Was für ein Rahmen kreigst du als Ersatz?


----------



## tom23" (31. Januar 2007)

Erklärung; hab das Bild rausgenommen..

PN!


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

Darf ich das Foto auch haben bitte? 
Ich steh auf kaputte Rahmenfotos...


----------



## tom23" (31. Januar 2007)

machst du klick meine Gallerie. Nix kaputt, nur hässlich


----------



## HitTheDirt (31. Januar 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Warum stützt du dich denn immer mit Fuß ab? Angst umzukippen bei der Geschwindigkeit?
> 
> Duck und weg...



Ganz klar er hat Angst der Boden könnte auf ihn stürzen MUHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

tom23";3404823 schrieb:
			
		

> machst du klick meine Gallerie. Nix kaputt, nur hässlich



Ach das! Kenn ich schon 
Dachte nun haste nen Rahmenbruch oder so


----------



## braintrust (31. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ein Update Foto:



schicke ventilkappe...wo gibs denn sowas feines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (31. Januar 2007)

@ Braintrust : Kauf dir einfach mal n Bikeworkshopkatalog - da findest du (fast) ALLES!! Rockringe, Ventilkappen und was sonst noch so anfällt...


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

@braintrust:
Das ist wies ausschaut der Zéfal Summit. Gibts in blau, rot, silber und schwarz, passt für Schrader und Presta.


----------



## Sticktogether (1. Februar 2007)

Geiler Nippes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muss ich haben !!!





Pimp my Bike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bezugsadresse bitte per PM


----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2007)

Warum macht ihr nicht sowas dran:






oder das da:






oder besser, geht gleich zu dem abgedrehten Korittke und lasst euer Fahrrad "pimpen"...!






Na, erraten? War mal ein ES7 aus 2005...


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2007)

Sind wir schon noch in der Canyon Gallerie, oder ist unser Niveau mittlerweile auf Hinterhof-Golf-Tuner Niveau gesunken ?


----------



## braintrust (1. Februar 2007)

nix gegen gollo :>

na mir gings darum wie man das canyon bissel individueller gestalten kann 

weil beim grün vom esx7 wirds schon schwierig paar passende (nicht schwarze) teile zu finden


----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2007)

Wuudi hat Recht, hier mal das 2006er XC5 von meiner besseren Hälfte nach einer gründlichen Reinigung...


----------



## Sticktogether (1. Februar 2007)

Genau solch ein Ständer suche ich!!! Wo hast Du den gekauft!?
By the way, saubere Arbeit


----------



## Pumabert (1. Februar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Genau solch ein Ständer suche ich!!! Wo hast Du den gekauft!?
> By the way, saubere Arbeit



Das dachte ich auch gerade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2007)

Gibt's zeitweise beim Stadler für 9,95 .-
Wollte mir letztens noch einen für mein (bestelltes) XC holen, da gab es grad mal wieder keine...
Roseversand hat die aber auch, Art.-Nr. 587013-1


----------



## exto (1. Februar 2007)

Ui ui...

Ventilkappenschelte  

Hatte die Kappe vom Ventil am Dämpfer verloren und die gabs nur zu zweit. Gibt's übrigens bei Rose (oder beim Hinterhof-Golftuner).


----------



## exto (1. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Pedale muss ich mal probefahren wenn wir mal wieder einen gemeisamen Termin schaffen.
> Mit den Pedalen müssen wir mal Ladies only und den Northshore im Deister fahren
> Gruß
> Schappi



Müssen wir dann aber umschrauben, oder? Der Rahmen ist Größe L. Da hättest du sicher wenig Freude auf'm Northshore...


----------



## tschobi (1. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wuudi hat Recht, hier mal das 2006er XC5 von meiner besseren Hälfte nach einer gründlichen Reinigung...





Sieht richtig klasse aus!


----------



## Langley (1. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @braintrust:
> Das ist wies ausschaut der Zéfal Summit. Gibts in blau, rot, silber und schwarz, passt für Schrader und Presta.



Das hier ist die direkte Folge von solchen Beitraegen:  

Dear .......

We are happy to inform you that the following products relative to your order n° xxxxxxxxx have been shipped today :

  -> 1 - Zefal VALVE CAPS x2 rouge/red  

You will find all the information concerning that order at :
http://www.xxcycle.com/...

Thank you for your confidence.
XXcycle.com  

Die sitzen wohl in Frankreich, 1,80 Euro Versandkosten nach D.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Pumabert (1. Februar 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Das hier ist die direkte Folge von solchen Beitraegen:
> 
> Dear .......
> 
> ...




Hab auch mal bei denen reingeschaut, kannte den Laden noch nicht. Die haben aber mal richtig heftige Preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

Und schonwieder hab ich was zur ankurbelung der Wirtschaft beigetragen. 
Wer kauft ein Canyon? Bitte mich als referenz angeben. 

Schicke Arbeit Didi123, kannst dann Samstagabend gerne vorbeikommen und mein XC6.0 schrubben. Das wird nämlich Samstags die bisher grösste Schlammpackung seines Lebens abbekommen (und bestimmt nicht die letzte und schlimmste  )


----------



## E=MC² (1. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @braintrust:
> Das ist wies ausschaut der ZÃ©fal Summit. Gibts in blau, rot, silber und schwarz, passt fÃ¼r Schrader und Presta.



Und wo solls die Dinger in Deutschland geben?
â¬: Gar nicht wies aussieht!


----------



## Dude1974 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hier meine neues ES 7.0. ISt das geilste was ich bis jetzt unterm

Ars.. hatte.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (1. Februar 2007)

hey duude! 

ist das ein "m" ? wenn ja, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?
Gruß vom Lump


----------



## Dude1974 (1. Februar 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> hey duude!
> 
> ist das ein "m" ? wenn ja, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?
> Gruß vom Lump



Also ich bin 177cm bei SL 82cm! Passt echt gut!


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Und wo solls die Dinger in Deutschland geben?
> : Gar nicht wies aussieht!



In CH gibts die bei meinem Händler.

Frag halt Langley, hat die auch bestellt.


----------



## Boombe (2. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Sind wir schon noch in der Canyon Gallerie, oder ist unser Niveau mittlerweile auf Hinterhof-Golf-Tuner Niveau gesunken ?



na komm.. is mal was anderes als ein canyon irgendwo im nirgendwo an einen baum gelehnt und ein fahrer mit ernster miene


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Februar 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> na komm.. is mal was anderes als ein canyon irgendwo im nirgendwo an einen baum gelehnt und ein fahrer mit ernster miene



Eigentlich hat er ja schon recht. Ist ja immernoch die Galllllllerie... 
Ausserdem gabs schonmal Zoff wegen Off-Topic hier.
(Hab ich das schonmal gezeigt  )


----------



## chrisjt (3. Februar 2007)

So, mein Beitrag für die Galerie: GrandCanyon 8.0, frisch geschlüpft:








(Klick->groß)

Christophe


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. Februar 2007)

niiice  
das schimmernde grau wirkt superedel

aber "schlechtwetterrad" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (3. Februar 2007)

Da schliess ich mich an. Suuuperschickes Bike!!
So ein Hardtail ist ja doch irgendwie eleganter...

@Lumpenköter: Geiler Nickname!


----------



## chrisjt (3. Februar 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> aber "schlechtwetterrad" ?



Hrhr, bin eigentlich Rennradlfahrer und hab' mich nur versehentlich hier her verirrt  Nein quatsch, mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Das Teil ist ja auch mehr zum in der Gegend rumheizen als sich den Berg runterstürzen.

Habs mal geändert bevor ich noch das Teil abgenommen bekomme 

Christophe


----------



## DaBot (3. Februar 2007)

Wow, so sieht die Farbe wirklich super aus... Auf den ersten Bildern am ES8 sah es sau hell aus, auf den nächsten schon besser und nun ists der Hammer... Ob das wohl immer die gleiche Farbe ist?


----------



## exto (3. Februar 2007)

*ESX in Motion...*









Hat irgendwie was für sich...

... der Klimawandel


----------



## tschobi (3. Februar 2007)

chrisjt schrieb:


> So, mein Beitrag für die Galerie: GrandCanyon 8.0, frisch geschlüpft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So´n schickes hardtail is echt immer noch ne Anschaffung wert! 
Und die Farbe ist wirklich edel... als ich die ersten pics gesehen habe sah die wirklich hässlich aus! Man, das mit den Farben ist wirklich nicht einfach 

Viel Spaß mit dem bike....

@exto: Der Klimawandel hat wirklich ein bissel was gutes, aber es wird demnächst im Winter auch mehr regnen....und da steh ich garnicht drauf! Dann lieber im Schnee durchdrehen


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Exto
fesch fesch für einen alten Herren.
Wo war das ?
wie fahren sich denn die fivty-fivty?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Bilder von Heute. 3 Berge in einer Kette abgefahren. Da fehlen aber mindestens 5kg  die sich auf der Rückfahrt auf Asphalt weggeschüttelt haben... Vielleicht bequeme ich mich morgen dazu, Fotos der sauberen Version zu zeigen. 
Zum GC8.0: Wie schon im Wartezimmer geschrieben, siehts echt geil aus! Simpel, schön, das grau gefällt


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2007)

ja sauber, so muss des


----------



## thomas1577 (3. Februar 2007)

sag mal,steht dein bike so versifft in der wohnung?
nicht wirklich,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2007)

guck doch mal auf den teppich  ... oder haben die schwitzer schon teppich in der garage?


----------



## Pumabert (3. Februar 2007)

Buääääh, so herrliches Wetter heute und ich habe arbeiten müssen ... zum :kotz:


----------



## Pumabert (3. Februar 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> guck doch mal auf den teppich  ... oder haben die schwitzer schon teppich in der garage?



Mein Nachbar parkt seinen Porsche auf nem Perserteppich  Wer weiß was die Schweizer da alles hinkriegen - die haben schließlich auch adonisierte Bikes


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Februar 2007)

So muss da kesseln!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> sag mal,steht dein bike so versifft in der wohnung?
> nicht wirklich,oder?



Doch, war alles schon Trocken. Hatte keinen Bock in die Garage runter und abspritzen  Also stehts halt hier.



unchained schrieb:


> guck doch mal auf den teppich  ... oder haben die schwitzer schon teppich in der garage?



Nur einen Schlammteppich seit langer Zeit 



Pumabert schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar parkt seinen Porsche auf nem Perserteppich  Wer weiß was die Schweizer da alles hinkriegen - die haben schließlich auch adonisierte Bikes



Wer fährt schon Porsche.
Und vergiss das mit dem Adonisiert endlich mal   



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So muss da kesseln!



Wenn du dein Torque oder ES mal so dreckig kriegst wie ich mein XC, dann haste echt was gut bei mir.

Achja, wer wissen will wie ich mir den Schlamm geholt habe:
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/einheiten/details/27814


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ill (4. Februar 2007)

merkwürdige welt 

wer sein material liebt pflegt es auch dem entsprechend aber anscheinend ist es jetzt cool ungepflegte bikes zu haben und diese auch noch stolz zu präsentieren?

aber es gibt ja für jeden fall eine lösung 
http://www.sprayonmud.com/products.htm


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

mr.ill schrieb:


> merkwürdige welt
> 
> wer sein material liebt pflegt es auch dem entsprechend aber anscheinend ist es jetzt cool ungepflegte bikes zu haben und diese auch noch stolz zu präsentieren?
> 
> ...



Ich liebe es und ich pflege es. Aber es ist halt ein Mountainbike und es wird benutzt, anschauen tu ich es nicht und Asphalt fahr ich damit auch nicht wenn nicht nötig.

Und ich Putze es immer gründlich nach solchen ausfahrten, lasse es trocknen und fette alles nach.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Februar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> sag mal,steht dein bike so versifft in der wohnung?
> nicht wirklich,oder?


Meins schon...










mr.ill schrieb:


> wer sein material liebt pflegt es auch dem entsprechend aber anscheinend ist es jetzt cool ungepflegte bikes zu haben


Pflege? Ja, ich achte darauf, dass die Gabel-/Dämpferdichtungen gesund sind und pflege gelegentlich mal die Kette.
Das Bike nach jeder Ausfahrt peinlich genau zu putzen finde ich allerdings unnötig. Ich hab das Ding zum Fahren gekauft, nicht zum putzen. Es wird ja sowieso wieder sofort dreckig, wenn ich losfahre...


----------



## mr.ill (4. Februar 2007)

Meine Räder werden auch dreckig und stehen ebenfalls in der Wohnung.

Jedoch dauert es max. 10min bis es mittels Fetzen und Bürste sauber ist, Antrieb und Federelemte gepflegt sind.
Dannach noch Zusammenkehren und fertig.

Das bisserl Zeitaufwand ist es mir wert um den Dreck nicht in der Wohnung zu haben und bei der nächsten Ausfahrt auf ein sauberes
Radl steigen zu können.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Pflege? Ja, ich achte darauf, dass die Gabel-/Dämpferdichtungen gesund sind und pflege gelegentlich mal die Kette.
> Das Bike nach jeder Ausfahrt peinlich genau zu putzen finde ich allerdings unnötig. Ich hab das Ding zum Fahren gekauft, nicht zum putzen. Es wird ja sowieso wieder sofort dreckig, wenn ich losfahre...



Richtig, solange die Technik sauber Arbeitet, ist der rest nebensache. Jedoch achte ich bei schönem Wetter auch drauf, dass der Rahmen sauber ist. Nach solchen Bildern wie gestern spritze ich ihn jedoch auch immer ab.
Und nach Salzstrassen-Winterfahrten spüle ich alles JEDES mal ab, weil ich keine Lust auf einen Rahmen hab, der aussieht als wäre er im Säurebad gelegen.



mr.ill schrieb:


> Meine Räder werden auch dreckig und stehen ebenfalls in der Wohnung.



Geiler Ständer


----------



## loxa789 (4. Februar 2007)

Nach rücksprache mit meiner freundin würde ich es nicht überleben meine räder in solch einen zustand mit in die wohnung zu nehmen. zum glück hab ich nen grossen Keller und da stehts dann unsauber herum.


----------



## Bechy (4. Februar 2007)

Ja, echt schöner Ständer Mr. Ill. Woher hast du den? Oder ist der Self-Made?


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Ja, echt schöner Ständer Mr. Ill. Woher hast du den? Oder ist der Self-Made?


 
Nö, gibts z. B. hier: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Sorry, sind alles Handyfotos.

Vorher: Es wog bestimmt 25kg - 11.5kg mehr als in der Ausrüstung ohne Schlamm!




Nachher, frisch geputzt:


----------



## Sado-Uwe (4. Februar 2007)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Meine Räder werden auch dreckig und stehen ebenfalls in der Wohnung.
> 
> Jedoch dauert es max. 10min bis es mittels Fetzen und Bürste sauber ist, Antrieb und Federelemte gepflegt sind.
> Dannach noch Zusammenkehren und fertig.
> ...




Hi Mr. ill

Kannst Du den Fahrradständer mal ausmessen - also Höhe mit den beiden Fahrrädern bestückt und wie weit der in etwa von der Wand in den Raum 
ragt ! 

Danke !  

Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (4. Februar 2007)

Offtopic:
Der Wandhalt ist echt eine gute Lösung für Bikes in einer Wohnung... Werde ich mir wohl auch mal anschaffen 
Hast du damit gute Erfahrungen?


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Februar 2007)

so hier das erste ultimate cf denk ich oder hat sonst noch jemand eines fahrfertig ? 




flaschenhalter und griffe fehlen noch - lenker und vorbau werden noch erleichtert... gabel nach fahrtest noch angepasst ... ansonsten raceready inkl. pedale 8,8 kg

joe


----------



## exto (4. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto
> fesch fesch für einen alten Herren.
> Wo war das ?
> wie fahren sich denn die fivty-fivty?
> ...



Hi Schappi,

is bei uns im Wiehen. Nachdem ich von viel Windbruch bei euch im Deister gelesen habe, solltet ihr euch das mal als Alternative überlegen...   

Die 5050 sind echt gut, beißen alledings auch ordentlich ins Schienbein, wenn man sich zu dösig anstellt. Die Schützer hab ich mir von meinem Sohn geliehen um die Schwellung abzudecken...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Februar 2007)

Gibts 2007 die Gabel und Bikes nur noch in ner grauenhaften Farbmischung??


----------



## Jonez (4. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Gibts 2007 die Gabel und Bikes nur noch in ner grauenhaften Farbmischung??



Wird wohl ein Selbstaufbau mit CF-Rahmenkitt sein!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> so hier das erste ultimate cf denk ich oder hat sonst noch jemand eines fahrfertig ?
> 
> flaschenhalter und griffe fehlen noch - lenker und vorbau werden noch erleichtert... gabel nach fahrtest noch angepasst ... ansonsten raceready inkl. pedale 8,8 kg
> 
> joe



Schick ists geworden!


----------



## M!ke (4. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> so hier das erste ultimate cf denk ich oder hat sonst noch jemand eines fahrfertig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



      

Wie geil...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Februar 2007)

Tag,


> so hier das erste ultimate cf denk ich oder hat sonst noch jemand eines fahrfertig ?



Ja, ich . Steht aber zuhause, bin hier mit einem Spectral unterwegs.

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Südspanien. Testcamp für 2008er Parts. Nein, ich werde nichts verraten und auch erst recht keine Bilder posten 

Michael


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Februar 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> Ja, ich . Steht aber zuhause, bin hier mit einem Spectral unterwegs.
> ...



aha südspanien...nicht schlecht

bin ab freitag auf la palma ... trainingscamp für die saison 2007 , jetzt überleg ich grad ob ich das cf da allein zu hause lasse oder doch lieber mitnehme...hab jetzt irgendwie gar keine lust mehr auf meinem trainingsrad rumzueiern...

@jonez : genau...ist doch mein markenzeichen (die unauffällige grüne sid wc) ...da war sie noch neuer :





joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Februar 2007)

Komischer Rahmen. Hat das vorteile?


----------



## DaMudda (5. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komischer Rahmen. Hat das vorteile?



Ja!! An der Eisdiele denken die Leute das Fahrrad ist kaputt...


----------



## tschobi (5. Februar 2007)

@bikehumanumest: Erstmal großes Lob-echt scharfes bike..... 
Aber die Gabel geht ja garnicht...Irgendwie schade son geiles bike mit einer derartigen Gabelfarbe zu quälen!!!
Ist nur meine Meinung und nicht bös gemeint...ist halt Geschmackssache!


Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit! Man das Teil ist fasst so leicht wie mein Rennrad!


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komischer Rahmen. Hat das vorteile?



Carbon ist leichter als Alu.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Februar 2007)

Ah. Hab wohl übersehen, dass der Rahmen zu nem drittel aus Plastik besteht. Ok.


----------



## Spikey (5. Februar 2007)

Nette Farbkominationen habt ihr da Jungs, seid ihr farbenblind, oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest: Erstmal großes Lob-echt scharfes bike.....
> Aber die Gabel geht ja garnicht...Irgendwie schade son geiles bike mit einer derartigen Gabelfarbe zu quälen!!!
> Ist nur meine Meinung und nicht bös gemeint...ist halt Geschmackssache!



klar... aber gleiche antwort wie woanders:


an der grünen sid scheiden sich immer schon die geister...für mich ist aber zum beispiel die einbauhöhe und damit die gewohnte geometrie sehr wichtig...(also ich würd sie auch fahren wenn sie braun rosa kariert wäre...)

bestimmt fahr ich den rahmen aber während der saison auch mal mit starrgabel/fox terralogic oder der german answer...je nach strecke...

im rennen spielt halt weniger die optik dafür die funktion...und manchmal auch das gewicht die ausschlaggebende rolle 

und sicher sieht zu dem schwarzen rahmen eine schwarze gabel vielleicht optisch stimmiger aus, aber mir gefällt zum beispiel gerade der extreme kontrast...

joe
ps: in real sieht der rahmen vieeel besser aus...


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Februar 2007)

Ich stimme der Gabel zu. Und das Gewicht ist traumhaft. 
Kannst paar Detailfotos schiesen (Zugführung, Schaltung etc.)?

Was für Griffe benutzt du denn? Irgend welche uns kürzt sie oder gibt es kurze für die Twist Schalter? Die sind nähmlich mein Traum. Irgend wann... *traum*


----------



## fitze (5. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (also ich würd sie auch fahren wenn sie braun rosa kariert wäre...)



Dann wär sie noch cooler  Aber die grüne ist auch schon sehr nett.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## mr.ill (5. Februar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Mr. ill
> 
> Kannst Du den Fahrradständer mal ausmessen - also Höhe mit den beiden Fahrrädern bestückt und wie weit der in etwa von der Wand in den Raum
> ragt !
> ...



Hallo, das Ding heißt "Michelangelo",hab es damals im Zuge einer Sammelbestellung bei einem Lokalen Bikestore gekauft (ab 10 Stück gabs Rabat).
Wie und wo ihr das in Deutschland machen könnt weis ich nicht aber es gab eh schon einen link auf der vorigen Seite.

zu den Abmessungen: (Maße in cm)
Höhe 200
Abstand zur Wand
oben 9
unten 40
Breite
oben 28
unten 54
Armlänge 30
höchst mögliche Position für einen Arm 185

Das Ding steht ganz von selbst 
Kein bohren in der Wand erforderlich 

Ist auch stabil genug um es als Montageständer für kleiner Arbeiten zu mißbrauchen (Kettenpflege, Schaltung einstellen, etc.)
Wie Breit das ganze mit deinen Bikes wird mußt du dir selber ausrechnen da ich nicht weis was du fährst.

TIP:Zwischen Ventil des Vorderrades und Flaschenhalter ein Gummiringerl spannen dann bleiben die Lenker auch schön gerade

Man möge mir das off topic posting verzeihen!


----------



## Bechy (5. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube, so ein Teil werde ich mir für meine neue Wohnung holen. Leider erst ab Oktober 2007  LOL


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

- Ich kürz den Post mal, da der rest aus langeweile geschrieben war.  -

Der Font ist Reproduziert und wird wegen Copyrightgründen auch nicht weiter verbreitet.
Das ergebnis schaut so aus und gehört einfach in die Canyon Galerie


----------



## punkrockhamburg (5. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Vorab: Diese Schriftart wurde von einem Designerbüro *exklusiv für Canyon entworfen* und deswegen wird es diesen Font auf keinem anderen Rechner als auf meinem und seinem geben! Wir wollen keine Probleme deswegen haben.
> Nachfragen per PM und Mail können "Canyon Font Fans" gleich vergessen.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Mannmann AmmuNation, was ist denn das bitteschön für ein bescheuerter Post!?

Dein Canyon-Faible in allen Ehren, aber langsam wirds ein bisschen sehr skurril. Kleiner Tipp: schalt doch einfach mal einen Gang runter ...

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

-


----------



## unchained (5. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Mannmann AmmuNation, was ist denn das bitteschön für ein bescheuerter Post!?
> 
> Dein Canyon-Faible in allen Ehren, aber langsam wirds ein bisschen sehr skurril. Kleiner Tipp: schalt doch einfach mal einen Gang runter ...
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Man kennt doch diese komische Werbung für Hustenbonbons..... "Wer hats erfunden?"
Seitdem glauben die Schweizer, sie haben alles erfunden......... und können alles.......      

Zur Erklärung:
Dies soll keine Diskriminierung darstellen, sondern ist lediglich ein kreativer Erguss meiner Gehinrzellen gewesen, quasi eine Momentaufnahme  

Das passiert wenn ma zuviel Zeit hat und auf sein Bike warten muss.......  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung:
> Dies soll keine Diskriminierung darstellen, sondern ist lediglich ein kreativer Erguss meiner Gehinrzellen gewesen, quais eine Momentaufnahme
> 
> Das passiert wenn ma zuviel Zeit hat und auf sein Bike warten muss.......



Er wartet auf kein Bike. 

So, vergessen wir den Font am besten, scheint niemandem zu gefallen


----------



## unchained (5. Februar 2007)

/ zu interessieren


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Wo waren wir nochmal?
Achja, richtig.. in der Galerie!


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Er wartet auf kein Bike.
> 
> So, vergessen wir den Font am besten, scheint niemandem zu gefallen



Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben das du auf ein Bike wartest sondern ich. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2007)

...morgen haste bestimmt ne klage am hals


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Dazu müßte man erst einmal das zuständige Gericht finden zur Einreichung der Klage


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Da ich von meinem Canyon nicht mehr genug Bilder habe, um hier wieder Back2 Topic zu kommen, muss halt das herhalten

(Sorry  )


----------



## unchained (5. Februar 2007)

sagmal, du brauchstes aber echt heute, wie?


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Da ich ja noch kein Canyon am Start habe, muss erstmal das hier herhalten  
Wo hat hat man auf dieser Höhe schon ein Gipfelkreuz?? Natürlich in der schönsten Stadt der Welt   Hannover !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Damals war der Schutz noch schwarz und nicht braun.


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Da hängt ja noch ein Stück Plastik zwischen Speichen und Ritzeln. Verpackungsmüll??  

Die Speichen sind ja tatsächlich silber   Das muss sich bei meinem aber ändern......

Dazu fällt mir ein, gibt es eigentlich weiße Speichennippel? Würde doch eine coole Optik hergeben.......


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da hängt ja noch ein Stück Plastik zwischen Speichen und Ritzeln. Verpackungsmüll??
> 
> Die Speichen sind ja tatsächlich silber   Das muss sich bei meinem aber ändern......



 Ja ich wollts mal raushaben - aber als die Kasette einmal weg war, wars mir primär wichtiger die XT Kasette (wer hats aufm Bild erkannt?  ) draufzumachen.

Kommt dann irgendwann mal schon noch weg. Keine sorge.  Mir liegt momentan mehr am Fahren als am Plastik wegnehmen 
Die Speichen sind leider tatsächlich silbern, aber das sieht man beim Fahren nicht  Deswegen neu einspeichen lass ich die LRS nicht, neue kaufen sowieso nicht. Erstmal zu tode fahren.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Ich stimme der Gabel zu. Und das Gewicht ist traumhaft.
> Kannst paar Detailfotos schiesen (Zugführung, Schaltung etc.)?
> 
> Was für Griffe benutzt du denn? Irgend welche uns kürzt sie oder gibt es kurze für die Twist Schalter? Die sind nähmlich mein Traum. Irgend wann... *traum*



bisher abgeschnittene, die rutschen aber dann meist...die profis fahren zum teil gewickelte lenkerbänder...

fotos später, bin mit der durchgehenden nokon verlegung noch am rumbasteln...ohne meinen supermechaniker uwe wären die jetzt noch locker...vor allem das  gefuddel mit den linern hat mich fast zum wahnsinn getrieben...

joe


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da ich ja noch kein Canyon am Start habe, muss erstmal das hier herhalten
> Wo hat hat man auf dieser Höhe schon ein Gipfelkreuz?? Natürlich in der schönsten Stadt der Welt   Hannover !



So ein Flachland? Wo gibts denn da was zu fahren? Da hab ich mit meinen Torque noch ein besseres Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Hey!!! 118 Meter müssen erst einmal erobert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (5. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So ein Flachland? Wo gibts denn da was zu fahren? Da hab ich mit meinen Torque noch ein besseres Einsatzgebiet.



Das halte ich ja für ein Gerücht...Oh ja, der fiese Kreuznacher Lehm...pfft


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Speichen sind ja tatsächlich silber   Das muss sich bei meinem aber ändern......


Du willst den LRS neu einspeichen wegen der Speichenfarbe!?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hey!!! 118 Meter müssen erst einmal erobert werden



Gibts eigentlich da auch Hügel, wo du rumfährst? Nur so aus interesse. Ich hab unten an meiner Kirche ein 150 hm Schild. Kann aber hier auf ca 350 hm hochfahren . Besser als nix.


----------



## xtroman (6. Februar 2007)

"Hügel" gibts in meiner Galerie!!  

lg


----------



## aNo0Bis (6. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hey!!! 118 Meter müssen erst einmal erobert werden



Ja, dass mach ich jeden Tag, du mußt wissen ich wohne im ersten Stock!


----------



## pjfa (6. Februar 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Februar 2007)

Sattel rulez!


----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen den Sattel! Ist das so ein eierschonender?
Sieht jedenfalls ziemlich schräg aus!


----------



## mr.ill (6. Februar 2007)

jetzt hätte ich gerne ein bild hier eingefügt aber ich brings nicht zsam


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Februar 2007)

Heut am biken:














Spikey schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen den Sattel! Ist das so ein eierschonender?
> Sieht jedenfalls ziemlich schräg aus!



Prostata-Sattel für alde Guyz:






Und wie immer: Grandiose Bodenhaftung bei unglaublichen Geschwindigkeiten: http://jumpcut.com/view?id=37E7A1C0B63611DBA35B000423CEF5F6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (7. Februar 2007)

das sieht irgendwie nach oma-sonntags-kaffeefahrtausflug aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> http://jumpcut.com/view?id=37E7A1C0B63611DBA35B000423CEF5F6


Ich versteh's einfach nicht. Warum postest du solchen Scheiß?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Februar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> das sieht irgendwie nach oma-sonntags-kaffeefahrtausflug aus



Freut mich, dass es Spass gemacht hat. 



> Ich versteh's einfach nicht. Warum postest du solchen Scheiß?



Weils noch Leute mit humor gibt.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich versteh's einfach nicht. Warum postest du solchen Scheiß?



Hi, also es ist schon das zweite Mal, wo ich den Tag mit so viel gute Laune beginne  Vielen Dank Alpha - bitte poste noch mehr davon - ich werde langsam süchtig danach.  

Ich hoffe nur, wenn du irgendwann erwachsen bist, wirst du genauso viel Spaß daran haben wie ich, wenn du es dir anschaust.  

Weitermachen.


----------



## jones (7. Februar 2007)

man beachte vor allem die dynamischen bewegungen des fahrers  

frei nach dem motto - mein rad wird´s schon richten


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich versteh's einfach nicht. Warum postest du solchen Scheiß?



Floh
sieh Alpha doch einfach als den Helge Schneider der Bikewelt.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## krankhank (7. Februar 2007)

is doch shconmal ne steigerung zum letzten video...
hau rein alpha


----------



## Pumabert (7. Februar 2007)

Ich find das Video saugeil!!! Die Spannung, die in den ersten Sekunden aufgebaut wird ist enorm!


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2007)

Gröhl, ich brauch des Zeug auch als Abwechslung zur scheiss Arbeit....  

@Flo: locker sehen  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (7. Februar 2007)

auch mein Arbeitstag ist heiterer geworden. Vielen Dank!


----------



## dawncore (7. Februar 2007)

herrlich.


----------



## braintrust (7. Februar 2007)

ey is das dein ernst mit dem video? is ja voll pille-palle


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Floh
> sieh Alpha doch einfach als den Helge Schneider der Bikewelt.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das find ich gut, dass könnte helfen! 


Alpha wie hoch ist dein Puls bei derartigen Stunts?

Ich darf auch bald wieder fahren...




Der Arzt empfiehlt mir Alphas Touren!


----------



## Jonez (7. Februar 2007)

Alpha, wie immer perfekt in Szene gesetzt! Hammer Video!


----------



## braintrust (7. Februar 2007)

naja puls wird schon hoch sein...son torque wiegt doch auch 16kg...das teil musste auch erstma den hügel hochschieben 
und dann der adrenalinausstoß beim downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

er setzt das doch nur rein damit ihr euch Seitenweiße in der *Gallery* über ihn unterhaltet! Der Kerl braucht halt Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Im ernst das Video gefällt mir!









...


 !

Hätte ich so Pervers geile Hügel hier, hätt ich die mit meinem XC schon längstens Plattgemacht, statt mit einem Torque drüberzurollen 

Aber Alpha, das wird schon. Besser als letztes mal immerhin!


----------



## Spikey (7. Februar 2007)

Ich finds lustig, ist doch locker.


----------



## pjfa (7. Februar 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Wow nice Pics 

More of them!


----------



## Fischgesicht (7. Februar 2007)

@Alpha

oh mann ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: DU BIST MAL WIEDER IM RAUSCH DER GESCHWINDIGKEIT!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Wie sagt Canyon so schön?
"Bobby Root hat ein neues Lieblingsspielzeug."


----------



## rainman99 (7. Februar 2007)

Endlich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem ES 7.0 in L

Ich bin einfach total begeistert von dem Teil!    


























Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Benutzeralbum

Sers, Uli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Februar 2007)

ob man pjfa auch mal in aktion sehen kann? die landschaft sieht ja nett aus!


rainman99, langer vorbau. ok für dich? der talas sieht man ja gut an, dass sie etwas gewachsen ist. lässt du die bremsgriffe in der position?


----------



## rainman99 (7. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> rainman99, langer vorbau. ok für dich? der talas sieht man ja gut an, dass sie etwas gewachsen ist. lässt du die bremsgriffe in der position?


 
Ist ein 105er und ganz o.k. Bin ja auch etwas länger (188). Die Bremsgriffe versetz ich vielleicht noch was nach innen. Mal sehen...

Sers, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (8. Februar 2007)

@rainman99: Schönes bike! Ich glaub jetzt hat jeder so einen Ständer! Auch vom staedler? Aber echt ein super Teil.

Kommst du gut mit solchen Schuhen klar. Find die für ein ES irgendwie zu race mäßig! Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.  

Brauch nämlich auch noch unbedingt neue, werde aber glaube ich irgendwelche Tourer nehmen. Die sidis(meiner Meinung die beste Schuhmarke, hab selber welche fürs Rennrad) sind mir in schwierigem Gelände nicht so geheuer. Will dann auch mal ausklicken.....


----------



## Tonino (8. Februar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Ich find das Video saugeil!!! Die Spannung, die in den ersten Sekunden aufgebaut wird ist enorm!



Das stimmt.....

Aplha du bist völlig beknackt.... 


Wo hast du denn die Bilder gemacht? Ich glaub das ist bei mir um die Ecke.

Gruß Tonino


----------



## tom23" (8. Februar 2007)

Hey, die neuen Rahmen sehen auch in großen Größen vernünftig aus!


----------



## rainman99 (8. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @rainman99: Schönes bike! Ich glaub jetzt hat jeder so einen Ständer! Auch vom staedler? Aber echt ein super Teil.


 
Nee, Ständer ist vom Händler um die Ecke. 14,95 ... Eigentlich wollt ich erst den gleichen wie "unchained" (kannste in seiner Galerie sehen, komm von der Arbeit nicht drauf) kaufen, hab das Teil aber nirgends gefunden...



tschobi schrieb:


> Kommst du gut mit solchen Schuhen klar. Find die für ein ES irgendwie zu race mäßig! Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.
> 
> Brauch nämlich auch noch unbedingt neue, werde aber glaube ich irgendwelche Tourer nehmen. Die sidis(meiner Meinung die beste Schuhmarke, hab selber welche fürs Rennrad) sind mir in schwierigem Gelände nicht so geheuer. Will dann auch mal ausklicken.....


 
Racemäßig...
da haste recht, aber der Eagle hat mir gleich so mega gut gefallen, dass ich ihn einfach kaufen musste. Komme bisher prächtig zurecht, auch mit dem ausklicken. Mal schauen, wie er sich auf Dauer bewährt.

Hab auch noch ein Paar von Shimano für gemäßigtere Touren.

Sers, Uli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Februar 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das stimmt.....
> 
> Aplha du bist völlig beknackt....
> 
> ...



Kreuznach / Winzenheim. Ecke dort wo die strasseumgehung neu gebaut wird.


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## dawncore (9. Februar 2007)

http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=51113&st=10410

der User xjrman hat hier schon ein, ehrlich gesagt komisches (die Laufräder, der Sattel  ), XC4 in *WEIß* !!!

Schaut euch den Rahmen an, da ist klar der neue Schriftzug zu sehen. Die Reba, die Oro....

/edit und schaut euch die Seite davor an! Ich versteh die Welt nichtmehr, dachte die XC4 in weiß kommen im Mai..
/edit Seite 345....................


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Februar 2007)

Die kommen anscheindend erst im Mai _für Deutschland_.


----------



## deimudder (9. Februar 2007)

Hätt' auch mal wieder wieder was. Letztes WE am Local Spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (9. Februar 2007)

@ deimudder...

Respekt!


----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=51113&st=10410
> 
> der User xjrman hat hier schon ein, ehrlich gesagt komisches (die Laufräder, der Sattel  ), XC4 in *WEIß* !!!
> 
> ...



Auf der dieser Seite sieht man es noch viel besser 
http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=51113&st=10320

Das sind auch links vom auspacken.

Danach hat er andere Laufräder eingebaut. Kann sie aber schlecht erkennen.

Edit: Mavic Crossride

Insgesamt finde ich die Farbe sehr gut gelungen.

Es hat einen Neidfaktor von 15 Punkten  

Schön finde ich auch die silberfarbenen Hüllen der Züge  

UND: Es wurde ohne Dellen ausgeliefert  

Nur gibt das Datum mir zu Denken. Thread wurde am 18.01.07 erstellt. 

Er kann schon so lange damit fahren............  

Ich will auch endlich ..........

Edit: Noch ein Bild http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1197/velo002of1.jpg

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Hi Hitzi.
Super Fotos!
Danke.

Jetzt aber ne ganz blÃ¶de Frage, weshalb nennt canyon das Weiss beim XC 4 anders als beim XC 7? Marketing, oder doch ein anderer Farbton?
Man weiss es nicht genau.
Wenn das XC 7 auch so aussieht, dann  
Als SahnehÃ¤ubchen die weisse Fox-Gabel, herrlichâ¦
Total edel, die schwarzen Nerves kacken dagegen richtig ab!


----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Hi Hitzi.
> Super Fotos!
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Die Fotos habe ich ja nicht gemacht und auch nicht gefunden  

Habe danach nur noch ein wenig gestöbert......

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemand von Canyon zu den unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen der Farben beim XC äußern........?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zwei verschiedene Farben sind.

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zwei verschiedene Farben sind.



Trotzdem Danke 

Ich denke auch nicht dass Canyon da eine Nuance anderes Weiss verwendet, das ist ein und das Selbige, heisst halt beim XC 7 nur Race 

Freu mich schon voll, KW 8 ist es soweit Hitzi, ich hab heut angerufen, da im Wartezimmer ein Wahnsinniger behauptet hat die XC 7 werden erst nach Mai ausgeliefert. 
Da wäre ich ausgeliefert gewesen


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Februar 2007)

Warum sollten es nicht zwei verschiedene Weiss sein? Letztendlich ist sind es ja auch nicht reines Weiss. Bei schwarz gibt es nach der Homepage race black, shiny black, fumic black, carbon fibre black und basalt black.

Aber ob man da Unterschiede sieht? Eigentlich sollte man. Wozu sonst den Aufwand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Trotzdem Danke
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht dass Canyon da eine Nuance anderes Weiss verwendet, das ist ein und das Selbige, heisst halt beim XC 7 nur Race
> 
> ...


Wahnsinniger? Es trifft wohl besser die Bezeichnung "Ahnungsloser"  

Mitte bis Ende Februar sollte lt. Auskunft bei meiner Bestellung die Auslieferung sein. Bisher läuft alles nach Plan   Ein paar tage mehr oder weniger sind auch OK.
Aber Wochen wären schon wieder kritisch............

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## reini.b (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

da die meisten Bilder der neuen Bikes noch ziemlich Jungfräulich aussehen ein paar Bilder meines ES 8.0 nach artgerechtem Gebrauch.

Gruß
Reini


----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Wenn das XC 7 auch so aussieht, dann
> Als Sahnehäubchen die weisse Fox-Gabel, herrlich
> Total edel, die schwarzen Nerves kacken dagegen richtig ab!


Das schönste wäre natürlich eine Abstimmung der Farben zwischen Federgabel und Rahmenfarbe   Träumen darf man ja mal. Vielleicht ist es ja die identische Farbnummer  

Und wer fährt schon schwarz   

Grüße

Hitzi
(Fahre jetzt erstmal zu 96 und wir watschen mal kurz die Wolfsburger ab   )


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Und wer fÃ¤hrt schon schwarz



Ich fahr schwarz (bis jetzt).
ZukÃ¼nftig Schwarz-Weiss 





_â¦uups, ein Radon in der Canyon Gallery_ - Skandal!


----------



## fox hunter (9. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Heut am biken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiler spot. die bank was schräg stellen drauf hüppen und schön in die schräge droppen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

foxhunter: das geht beim Alpha aber nur wenn man dafür die Füsse nicht auf die Pedale machen müsste und das ganze auch in etwas weniger als schritttempo machbar wäre


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Februar 2007)

reini.b schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da die meisten Bilder der neuen Bikes noch ziemlich Jungfräulich aussehen ein paar Bilder meines ES 8.0 nach artgerechtem Gebrauch.
> 
> ...



Ohne Schwanzlängen vergleichen zu wollen... aber mein XC war schon nach dem ersten Kilometer mit braunen Pünktchen übersät (hier beim einbau einer XT Kasette):




Vom letzten Samstag:




Vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Februar 2007)

Ist da so ein Antidiebstahl aufkleber?


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ist da so ein Antidiebstahl aufkleber?



Ok aufpassen, Allgemeinbildung 

In der Schweiz gibts fÃ¼r RÃ¤der eine Haftpflichtversicherung.. und die lÃ¶st du, indem du so ein Teil kaufst fÃ¼r umgerechnet ca. 3-4â¬.
Leider hab ich nicht den Urwald vor der HaustÃ¼re und auf jedem Meter, den ich auf der Strasse fahre, kann was passieren... dann bin ich versichert.

Ein wunder, dass es ausgerechnet dir aufgefallen ist und das auch etwas spÃ¤t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> foxhunter: das geht beim Alpha aber nur wenn man dafür die Füsse nicht auf die Pedale machen müsste und das ganze auch in etwas weniger als schritttempo machbar wäre



ja verstehe , aber ich wollte mich einfachmal zurückhalten. die sache mit dem einbeinig bergab war schon geil


----------



## DaMudda (10. Februar 2007)

Hey,
FoyHunter hat auch Hörnchen am Torque - warum wird er nicht, wie Alpha, von den üblichen Konsorten zerstückelt und gevierteilt?? 
Mir ist sowas ja egal - soll jeder machen wie er will...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Hey,
> FoyHunter hat auch Hörnchen am Torque - warum wird er nicht, wie Alpha, von den üblichen Konsorten zerstückelt und gevierteilt??
> Mir ist sowas ja egal - soll jeder machen wie er will...



    

Fox hat kein Torque, er aht bloss den ganzen Beitrag von Alpha Zitiert 
Augen auf!


----------



## fox hunter (10. Februar 2007)

Danke ammunation!

hab leider mein torque noch nicht aber wenns da ist gibts auch bilder. ich hab schutzbleche, gepäckträger, dynamo und so schon bestellt. 

ne ne also bitte nicht mit alpha vergleichen. ich werde mein Torque FR auch nutzen. zumindest mit beiden füßen auf den pedalen und so...


----------



## Boombe (10. Februar 2007)

@alpha

was is das fürn turm im hintergrund auf bild zwo? sieht aus wie der stuttgarter fernsehturm.... geklaut?


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ich hab schutzbleche, gepäckträger, dynamo und so schon bestellt.



Keine Hörnchen und Semislicks?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ok aufpassen, Allgemeinbildung
> 
> In der Schweiz gibts für Räder eine Haftpflichtversicherung.. und die löst du, indem du so ein Teil kaufst für umgerechnet ca. 3-4.
> Leider hab ich nicht den Urwald vor der Haustüre und auf jedem Meter, den ich auf der Strasse fahre, kann was passieren... dann bin ich versichert.
> ...



na gut. ist bei uns in DE in der allgemeinen haftpflicht drin. 

Hörnchen rulez. Stylischer Reflektor muss auch dran. Nicht zu vergessen Ergo-Sattel!


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hörnchen rulez. Stylischer Reflektor muss auch dran. Nicht zu vergessen Ergo-Sattel!



Hörnchen an einem CC -> Ok.
Hörnchen an einem AM -> Ok, wenn man immer wieder Uphill und längere Touren fährt und nicht nur runterbraust
Hörnchen an einem DHler -> No-Go!

Die braucht man um die Griffposition bei längerem Uphill o.ä. wechseln zu können oder sich etwas weiter nach vorne zu lehnen.. aber doch nicht an einem Torque!

Sorry Alpha, siehs ein... das geht einfach nicht 

- Dieser Post wurde mit möglichst Themenbezogen und ohne persönliche Attacken verfasst  -


----------



## fox hunter (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Keine Hörnchen und Semislicks?



ne keine hörnchen, ich dachte eher an sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Fullyrennrad


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (10. Februar 2007)

Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder vom 2007er ES / ESX Rahmen in Größe -S- ??

dat tät mich mal schwer interessieren.
Gruß vom Lump


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Fullyrennrad



aber bitte mit 22 kettenblatt, 34 ritzel. ich hasse wiegetrittfahren. nicht zu vergessen ne 36er fox dran!

wirklich leicht isser nicht, teuer dazu.

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/

dann lieber 200 gramm schwerer , halb so teuer und 3x so viel feder weg: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=126


----------



## DaMudda (11. Februar 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder vom 2007er ES / ESX Rahmen in Größe -S- ??
> 
> dat tät mich mal schwer interessieren.
> Gruß vom Lump



Laut anfangs anders lautenden Aussagen sind ES/X in Größe S tatsächlich ohne Gusset zum Sitzrohr! Sehen also aus wie die alten ES/X. 
Fahre die Woche nach K-Town um ne S vom ES zu testen - werde Fotos machen und einstellen!!
Mahlzeit!!


----------



## watch (12. Februar 2007)

hier mal mein" grand canyon elite " aus dem jahr 2004.

sorry für die schlechte qualität, aber meine digicam ist schon im rentenalter.

gruß
dan


----------



## thory (12. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Die braucht man um die Griffposition bei längerem Uphill o.ä. wechseln zu können oder sich etwas weiter nach vorne zu lehnen.. aber doch nicht an einem Torque!



... und wie kommste mit dem Torque bergauf? Keine Chance zum Umgreifen und das alles wg dem Styleguide?

Okok, das Torque trägt man bergauf:




Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (12. Februar 2007)

@watch

gefällt mir gut das silber/schwarz  


@all
postet doch mal öfter Bilder von älteren Canyons...


----------



## Tonino (12. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Kreuznach / Winzenheim. Ecke dort wo die strasseumgehung neu gebaut wird.




Ich komme aus Kirn. 

Ein gute Ecke zum Biken.

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## watch (12. Februar 2007)

@ rerun

danke, gefällt mir so auch sehr gut. wenn ich meine neue digicam habe poste ich mal bessere bilder.

gruß
dan


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Mal wieder höchste Zeit für Fotos aus Südtirol . Ein Foto aus dem warmen Januar.





Mirja in Aktion




..die restlichen Fotos wie immer im Blog


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Februar 2007)

bin ich neidisch, in Innsbruck regnets


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

@aemkei:

Des war vor 3 Wochen 
Momentan ist's hier auch net soooo schön...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (12. Februar 2007)

Wir waren gestern bei Bassano d.Grappa und haben einen Downhilltag gemacht.Also uns mit Vans hochshutteln lassen.Es war so warm da oben das ich irgendwann nur noch im langärmeligen Bike trikot gefahren bin.Im Februar..Hammer! 90% der Bikes waren Hardcore Downhill/Freeride Bikes,nicht unter 17kg.Aber die Jungs waren auch nicht wirklich schneller als ich mit meinem ES.Besonders in engen Kurven und sehr technischen Passagen hatte ich durch das leichte ES sogar Vorteile! Sollte ich bis jetzt noch kleinste Zweifel gehabt haben,sind diese spätestens seit gestern verflogen.Das ES kann schlichtweg alles!!Allerdings wünschte ich mir das Tretlager immer noch ein wenig höher aber..Details 
Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern aus unserem ital.Forum.Bis aufs 2.Bild mit mir von hinten(blauer Rucksack) sind allerdings keine Canyons drauf,daher nur der link:
http://www.freeridemtbnordest.com/smf/index.php?topic=2723.90
EDIT!!! Der link funktioniert nur für eingloggte user,daher nun doch 3 Bilder direkt hier:


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

@Friuli-Jay:

Fotos nur für eingeloggte, also am besten dein Foto irgendwo hinladen und hier verlinken...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (12. Februar 2007)

uups sorry,werds sofort ändern!Danke!


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Februar 2007)

watch schrieb:


> hier mal mein" grand canyon elite " aus dem jahr 2004.
> 
> sorry für die schlechte qualität, aber meine digicam ist schon im rentenalter.
> 
> ...



Porno Flaschenhalter! Respekt, der gefällt mir.. hab den auch 
Ist noch praktisch wenn man Bierdosen, Red-Bull oder PET mitnehmen will  

Bisher war da drin aber nur der Canyon 0.75l Bidon und eine Brunox-Turbo Flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich sowas auch mache, bekomm ich dann auch Applaus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124256&d=1171281636


----------



## unchained (12. Februar 2007)

wenn du dir dabei denn hals brichst schon


----------



## mfgoods (12. Februar 2007)

@ rerun
das ist von 2004, ganz jungfräulich und hat noch nicht mal die erde berührt (das war noch ein Glanz)



@ alpha
Wenn das bei dir soweit ist, interessiert es uns wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Dann surfen wir auf der Kukident-Seite. Trotzdem: Üben Üben Üben. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die nächste cineastische Grenzwerterfahrung!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> wenn du dir dabei denn hals brichst schon



Ich werd mir das übertun


----------



## q328874 (13. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern bei Bassano d.Grappa



Also wenn die die Landschaft respektive Berge so sehe, bekomme ich Sehnsucht. 
Aber bald darf ich wieder klettern gehen


----------



## watch (13. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Porno Flaschenhalter! Respekt, der gefällt mir.. hab den auch
> Ist noch praktisch wenn man Bierdosen, Red-Bull oder PET mitnehmen will
> 
> Bisher war da drin aber nur der Canyon 0.75l Bidon und eine Brunox-Turbo Flasche



 ja, ich mag meinen flaschenhalter! besonders schön ist, das man diesen auf verschiedene trinkflaschen ( in der breite ) anpassen kann!  

gruß
dan


----------



## watch (13. Februar 2007)

@mfgoods


sehr schön! ich finde die " alten canyons " irgendwie schöner als die neuen. mag den neuen schriftzug nicht.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (13. Februar 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> wenn du dir dabei denn hals brichst schon


----------



## aNo0Bis (13. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich werd mir das übertun




Wieso, hier wurde doch noch nichts wegen deines Aussehens gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (13. Februar 2007)

watch schrieb:


> @mfgoods
> 
> 
> sehr schön! ich finde die " alten canyons " irgendwie schöner als die neuen. mag den neuen schriftzug nicht.



na dann: ES7´05 in S





























Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Christian_74 (13. Februar 2007)

Das letzte Foto finde ich geil 
Das liebevolle Detail der blauen Schrauben sehr schön und angepasst.


----------



## cos75 (13. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön ! Größe S sieht einfach am besten aus.


----------



## Spikey (13. Februar 2007)

Top-Fotos vom Lago, aaahh, da will ich auch wieder hin so geil!


----------



## watch (13. Februar 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Februar 2007)

Lago ich komme.... 27.04. - 01.05.  

@cos75: Wie schaut`s aus? Dabei?

Salve
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (13. Februar 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Lago ich komme.... 27.04. - 01.05.
> 
> @cos75: Wie schaut`s aus? Dabei?
> 
> ...


Lago ? Logo !


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Februar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Lago ? Logo !



jep  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Friuli-Jay (13. Februar 2007)

Oh mann,das hiesse dann wieder endlose 2h im Auto sitzen....   
Kleiner Scherz,nicht böse sein!


----------



## Spikey (13. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Oh mann,das hiesse dann wieder endlose 2h im Auto sitzen....
> Kleiner Scherz,nicht böse sein!



Geil!


----------



## Bechy (13. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Oh mann,das hiesse dann wieder endlose 2h im Auto sitzen....
> Kleiner Scherz,nicht böse sein!



Ach du Armer 

Da habe ich es besser, ich muss mich nur kurze 9h Stunden ins Auto setzen


----------



## exto (13. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Oh mann,das hiesse dann wieder endlose 2h im Auto sitzen....
> Kleiner Scherz,nicht böse sein!


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Oh mann,das hiesse dann wieder endlose 2h im Auto sitzen....
> Kleiner Scherz,nicht böse sein!



2h ? Ich fahr doch nicht nach Desenzano...

Bis Torbole sind's maximal 1,5h


----------



## Sisu (14. Februar 2007)

...4-5 Stunden ab München.....mit der Vorfreude auf den Lago vergeht die Zeit wie im Fluge


----------



## thto (14. Februar 2007)

schön war die woche am lago letztes jahr... dieses jahr gehts an die ostküste


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2007)

WIE KANN MAN DA HOCHSCHIEBEN!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber über mich meckern! Seid ihr da wenigstens runter gebrezelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (14. Februar 2007)

@thto, göttlich!


----------



## DaMudda (14. Februar 2007)

@ THTO : Wirklich ein sehr geiles und gelungenes Bild!!

Was ist mit dem guten X0 passiert???

PS: Hab mich in den Typen im blauen Poloshirt in deiner Galerie (gest_t_renz_gas_geben) verliebt!!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. Februar 2007)

@Wuudi: Angeber! 

PS:Blick gestern abend aus dem Wohnzimmer.Der Gipfel von Piancavallo ist ca. 1400m.Eigentlich sollte es bis zur Hälfte alles weiss sein..eigentlich.
Die Abfahrt von oben ist legendär.Der 45 min lange(ohne Pausen!)singletrail nennt sich ornedo und hat alles zu bieten.Erst mein Lieblingsstück,sehr alpin oberhalb der Baumgrenze,dann Wald mit sehr griffiger Erde und jumps und danach sehr technische Parts immer am Hang,also mit Sonne und Weitblick.


----------



## fox hunter (14. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> WIE KANN MAN DA HOCHSCHIEBEN!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber über mich meckern! Seid ihr da wenigstens runter gebrezelt?




erzähl mir mal wie du das erste stück von der steigung fahren willst!
klar sind die runtergebrezelt. mit einem fuß aufm boden und beiden bremsen fest gezogen. so wie du das immer vormachst.


----------



## xysiu33 (14. Februar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> erzähl mir mal wie du das erste stück von der steigung fahren willst!
> klar sind die runtergebrezelt. mit einem fuß aufm boden und beiden bremsen fest gezogen. so wie du das immer vormachst.



Hi fox hunter

merke: fahrbar ist alles - alles nur eine Frage der Technik ( die habe ich zwar nicht drauf - muss noch von Alpha lernen...)


----------



## Sisu (14. Februar 2007)

weil´s Wetter momentan gar so fad ist....noch ein paar Appetizer auf´n Lago:


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2007)

Sisu, ist das letzte Bild der 601er ?


----------



## GerhardO (14. Februar 2007)

Ja, das Bild ist echt das Letzte...! 

Mach uns nur die Zähne lang!!!


----------



## Sisu (14. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Sisu, ist das letzte Bild der 601er ?



Yep....das ist richtig!
sind den aber nicht bis zum Ende gefahren, sondern dann den "Dosso dei Roveri" bis nach Navene 

....ja da wäre ich jetzt auch lieber 

Schöne Grüsse
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Februar 2007)

Ich bin über Pfingsten zwei Wochen da unten. Wenns soweit ist würde ich mich über ein Treffen mit dem einen oder anderen freuen.

Mal einen Canyon-Ausflug machen.


----------



## Spikey (14. Februar 2007)

Geile Fotos, das eine Foto ist doch Arco!
Da war ich letzten Sommer auch, auf einem schönen Campingplatz für wenig Euros ;-)


----------



## Mr. Hayes (14. Februar 2007)

Hab zwar noch kein Canyon, aber auch schöne Bilder vom Lago zu bieten:

Vom Monte Baldo nach Torbole hatte ich mühe durchgehende Trails zu finden. 





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2007)

Lasst mal die Lago Bilder besser stecken, wenn nicht wenigstens in irgendeiner Ecke ein Stück Canyon zu sehen ist! 
Das ist eine Canyon-Ga*l*erie...
(Gab' schon mal Diskussionen deswegen!)


----------



## thto (14. Februar 2007)

@damudda
XO carbon war defekt, jetzt aus Alu ist es vertrauenserweckender

@Alpha Centauri
meiner meinung nach steht meine gesundheit vor allem, ist bestimmt fahrbar,
wir sind es nicht gefahren, wenn du mal ne runde am lago drehen solltest kann ich dir sagen wo dieser schöne fleck ist dann kannst du es gerne versuchen......bleib so wie du bist du großer freerider !


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Februar 2007)

@thto+ mr hayes:

IHR SEID SADISTEN!!!!!
(Geile Bilder) *sehnsucht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (14. Februar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> @thto+ mr hayes:
> 
> IHR SEID SADISTEN!!!!!
> (Geile Bilder) *sehnsucht*



genau. Hier hat der höchste "Berg" bei mir maximal 100hm und heute hats den ganzen Tag durchgeregnet 

Bei sowas werd ich ganz neidisch


----------



## Wuudi (15. Februar 2007)

@Mr. Hayes:

Wo ist denn das letzte Foto ?


@all:
Ich werde wieder zum Bike-Festival (und eine Woche davor) am Lago sein, mal alle Trails abchecken. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wieder auf der alten Ponale Straße mit "fremden" Gerät .


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Februar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Mr. Hayes:
> 
> Wo ist denn das letzte Foto ?



Das ist eine wunderschöne Schlucht etwa 5-10 Km nördlich von Arco. Dorthin zu gelangen ist über einen sehr einfachen Klettersteig. Wenn du etwas schwindelfrei und trittsicher bist brauchst du nicht mal eine Ausrüstung. Aber mit dem "Beik" kommste da nid rein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2007)

So, bilder aus *DEUTSCHLAND *mit CANYON Rädern


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Februar 2007)

Wow 
Respekt, wie lange brauchtest du um es hochzuschieben? 
Ausserdem schön verschlammtes Bike, so gehört sich das!


----------



## Jonez (15. Februar 2007)

@ Alpha: Mit wieviel Sag fährst du deine Gabel?

Nach den Kabelbindern am den Standrohren würdest du bei ~20 mm Sag nichtmal 50 mm Federweg nutzen  


Oder schiebst du die Kabelbinder immer runter bevor du dich halsbrecherisch den Hang runter stürtzt?!


----------



## solberg (15. Februar 2007)

viel besser ist doch ein downhiller mit barends zu fahren. HAHA. das ist wie nen komfortfahrwerk in nem porsche. aber hier sind ja einige biker in dem stil unterwegs. downhill = berg runter!!! nicht touren den berg hoch.


----------



## Hennin (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo, hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Torque. 









Ps. Der Pearl funzt sehr gut im Torque, mehr bei "Setup Torque"


----------



## DaMudda (15. Februar 2007)

Wie kriegt man das wieder sauber?? 
Musste heute den Druckspüler anner Tanke bemühen...


----------



## Hennin (15. Februar 2007)

Heut ausnahmsweise mit der Gieskanne, kaltem Wasser und ner Bürste. Sonst mach ich das auch gerne Im Autowaschpark allerdings mit der Schaumbürste. Da is kaum Druck drauf und der gobe Dreck geht gut weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wow
> Respekt, wie lange brauchtest du um es hochzuschieben?
> Ausserdem schön verschlammtes Bike, so gehört sich das!



nicht lang. lies sich gut hochfahren. dank barends!


> Wie kriegt man das wieder sauber??



In der Badewanne natürlich







Ich finds jedesmal genüsslich, wie man sich über eins der praktischsten Teile am MTB so äussert.. Aber Talas-Gabel, U-Turn und ETA, I Travel, brauch ein Downhiller - na klar.

Ich hätt natürlich auch gern wieder Wald und Hügel hinterm haus wie ich das in idar-obersten hatte(5m teer, dann 300 hm hoch durch wald. goil > und wieder runter). aber in kreuznach muss ich erst ne weile auf asphalt kurbeln. hoch, wie runter.

Was das setup angeht, bitte im torque thread gucken. muss irgendwas zwischen 20 oder 30 mm sag sein.

Wie man sieht, die gabel und dämpfer passen 1A. weich genug für bandscheibenschonendes-gefühl, und dennoch nicht zu lasch um anzuschlagen wenn ich über ne bordsteinkante fahre.


----------



## Hennin (15. Februar 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> viel besser ist doch ein downhiller mit barends zu fahren. HAHA. das ist wie nen komfortfahrwerk in nem porsche. aber hier sind ja einige biker in dem stil unterwegs. downhill = berg runter!!! nicht touren den berg hoch.



Seit wann is das Torque ein "Downhiller" den man nur bergauf schieben darf und nicht für Touren benuten darf/soll? Währe mir jetzt neu


----------



## fox hunter (15. Februar 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hi fox hunter
> 
> merke: fahrbar ist alles - alles nur eine Frage der Technik ( die habe ich zwar nicht drauf - muss noch von Alpha lernen...)




mag sein, aber so wie die steigung aussieht kommt man da nr mit ner trail hupf technik weiter. naja wie du schon sagst, wir sollten alle mal en kurs bei alpha machen


----------



## Splashfin (15. Februar 2007)

@ ALPPHA...

finde erhrlich gesagt das dein Bike net so geil mit den Barends, dem Reflektor und der Rückleuchte aussieht...

sieht fast so aus wie ein Billig bike von PRAKTIKER oder TOOM Baumarkt... 
soll jetzt aber net so hart klingen!!!


----------



## Spikey (15. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> In der Badewanne natürlich



Das ist hart!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Februar 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> @ ALPPHA...
> 
> finde erhrlich gesagt das dein Bike net so geil mit den Barends, dem Reflektor und der Rückleuchte aussieht...
> 
> ...



Ich weiss. Aber wie wohl die wenigstens wissen: Muss man auch mal auf Strassen fahren, um innen Wald zu kommen. Und es gibt auch Stellen in Deutschland, die Abends dunkel sind. Und stell dir vor: Es gibt auch Strassen in Deutschladn, wo abends autos rumfahren! Da muss man sich schon überlegen... 

Für Poser Pics kann ich gerne das Bike mal Default machen 
Mach den SLR vom ES drauf, TGV Grips von Ritchey und die Reflektoren ab. Goil, oder?



> Das ist hart!!!



Nicht hart. Goil ohne Mammy und Pappy in eigener Bude zu leben!


----------



## wildbiker (16. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> In der Badewanne natürlich
> 
> http://www.myimg.de/?img=Foto260da1.jpg


 
Da fällt ja grad mal Straßenstaub ab  . Wenns bei uns durch den Tagebau/Trails&Co geht, würden die LR 1/4 im Schlamm vom Rad in der Badewanne versinken.


----------



## Spikey (16. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nicht hart. Goil ohne Mammy und Pappy in eigener Bude zu leben!



Anscheinend auch ohne Girl, hä?


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Anscheinend auch ohne Girl, hä?



 

So ich hab auch was...

Canyon Präsentation im Alphacentauri-Style 




Es schmeckt wie geröstetes Hühnchen.. ehrlich!




Ich war viel zu schnell da.  Scheiss Lockout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (17. Februar 2007)

das  erste foto ist wunderschön


----------



## löösns (17. Februar 2007)

ich finde das niveau s(t)inkt hier langsam gewaltig. von den bildern, aber noch mehr von den kommentaren, die sich hier manch einer einfach nicht verkneifen kann. alpha haben wir dann mal genug ausgelacht und gemobbt, seine hörnchen bestaunt und als unwürdig oder wie auch immer bezeichnet. ETC.
geht mir aufn sack, sorry, musste mal gesagt sein!


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Februar 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> ich finde das niveau s(t)inkt hier langsam gewaltig. von den bildern, aber noch mehr von den kommentaren, die sich hier manch einer einfach nicht verkneifen kann. alpha haben wir dann mal genug ausgelacht und gemobbt, seine hörnchen bestaunt und als unwürdig oder wie auch immer bezeichnet. ETC.
> geht mir aufn sack, sorry, musste mal gesagt sein!



Hey Ostschweizer.. mal ganz ruhig 
Einerseits stimme ich dir zu dass die Alpha Witze schon Bart haben. 
Andererseits, wieso sinkt das Niveau von den Bildern? Es ist die Canyon Galerie.. da gibst halt nur Canyons zu sehen, manchmal vor schönerem, manchmal vor hässlicherem Hintergrund. Was dann an den Bildern nicht ok ist, ist mir unerklärlich


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Februar 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Da fällt ja grad mal Straßenstaub ab  . Wenns bei uns durch den Tagebau/Trails&Co geht, würden die LR 1/4 im Schlamm vom Rad in der Badewanne versinken.



Dann scroll mal paar pages zurück..

Ammu hat Style . Aber meine Gabeln sind hübscher!

Aber ne 5 Kilo Sattelschale muss echt nicht sein. Was hast du dadrin? Nen Camelbag?    Oder nen Satz Big Bettys? Oder evtl sogar Knieschoner?


----------



## Spikey (17. Februar 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> ich finde das niveau s(t)inkt hier langsam gewaltig. von den bildern, aber noch mehr von den kommentaren, die sich hier manch einer einfach nicht verkneifen kann. alpha haben wir dann mal genug ausgelacht und gemobbt, seine hörnchen bestaunt und als unwürdig oder wie auch immer bezeichnet. ETC.
> geht mir aufn sack, sorry, musste mal gesagt sein!



Spassbremse


----------



## wildbiker (17. Februar 2007)

Nach langer Winterpause erste Tour.... Trail war ein paar Meter vorher noch schöner als er hier zu sehen ist. Bin ihn genüsslich gefahren , darum erst später, schon fast am Ende des Trails das Foto. Nächstes mal mehr von der Trail-Neuentdeckung. Canyon Nerve MR 6 v. 2004 rockt genaunochso wie frisch ausm Karton. Entgegen der ursprünglich ausgelieferten Ausstattung sind jetzt neue Laufräder DT Swiss 4.1 xr,240d und Racing Ralph dran.





PS: wie bekomme ich den Sattelstützendurchmesser raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y23 (17. Februar 2007)

taugt der ständer auch für einfache montagearbeiten?
schaltung einstellen etc...
oder ist die konstruktion dafür zu wackelig... so dass beim kurbeldrehen das bike hin und her schwingt?

bin nämlich auf der suche nach nem billigen ständer, der kleine wartungsarbeiten ermöglicht...


----------



## Mr. Hayes (17. Februar 2007)

Kauf doch diesen ! Stabil, drehbar, schwenkbar, und nimmt bei nichtgebrauch fast kein Platz weg.
Auf eebäh für 49.90


----------



## dawncore (17. Februar 2007)

Dieser Sattel sieht dermaßen schlecht aus, da wird mir jedes mal übel wenn ich den sehe. Würde ein SLR oder Specialized installiert sein, sähe ein ES einfach umwerfend aus.


----------



## thto (17. Februar 2007)

anbei ein bild von der heutigen tour bei wunderschönem wetter, leider hatte keiner so richtig bock gehabt bei den schönen trails zum knipsen anzuhalten, bekanntes problem


----------



## Rerun (17. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein endlich fahrbereites XC 6.0


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ammu hat Style . Aber meine Gabeln sind hübscher!
> 
> Aber ne 5 Kilo Sattelschale muss echt nicht sein. Was hast du dadrin? Nen Camelbag?    Oder nen Satz Big Bettys? Oder evtl sogar Knieschoner?




Die Satteltasche wiegt in der Konfiguration auf dem Bild geschätzte 2-3kg 
Die hab ich nur so gestossen voll bei einer Feierabendrunde. Und zu allem übel würde noch ein Sigma NiPack reinpassen 
Darin hab ich halt Flicken für die Reifen, Reifenheber, ein Topeak Alien 2, ein kleines Inbusset 1.5 - 8, Formula ORO Bremsbeläge, eine kleine Pumpe und ein Continental Ersatzschlauch. Habe keine lust, unterwegs zu flicken, vor allem nicht auf meiner Feierabendrunde, da muss es schnell gehen. 
Achja, wann willst du die Kabelbinder an deiner Forke wegschneiden? 



Rerun schrieb:


> Hier mal mein endlich fahrbereites XC 6.0



 man kanns auch übertreiben. Das arme Bike 
Überteuerte, geile Naben, leichtbausattel, ne hässliche Bremse und ein X.0.. was hat der Spass gekostet? 
Was ist das überhaupt für eine Bremse... Marta? 
Verscherbelst die "alten" Teile auf eBucht?


----------



## Rerun (17. Februar 2007)

> man kanns auch übertreiben. Das arme Bike
> Überteuerte, geile Naben, leichtbausattel, ne hässliche Bremse und ein X.0.. was hat der Spass gekostet?
> Was ist das überhaupt für eine Bremse... Marta?
> Verscherbelst die "alten" Teile auf eBucht?



übertreiben? ne, übertreiben würde ich das nicht nennen  
marta, yep - für mich übrigens die schönste cc Bremse  
die alten Teile kommen an mein nächstes Hardtail, für das ich noch einen Rahmen suche...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche wiegt in der Konfiguration auf dem Bild geschätzte 2-3kg
> Die hab ich nur so gestossen voll bei einer Feierabendrunde. Und zu allem übel würde noch ein Sigma NiPack reinpassen
> Darin hab ich halt Flicken für die Reifen, Reifenheber, ein Topeak Alien 2, ein kleines Inbusset 1.5 - 8, Formula ORO Bremsbeläge, eine kleine Pumpe und ein Continental Ersatzschlauch. Habe keine lust, unterwegs zu flicken, vor allem nicht auf meiner Feierabendrunde, da muss es schnell gehen.
> Achja, wann willst du die Kabelbinder an deiner Forke wegschneiden?




Ich würd an deiner Stelle noch nen Ersatzdämpfer und ein Ersatzschaltwerk mitnehmen  Wozu zum Teufel bremsbeläge??? Selbst wenn das schlimmste passiert, dass auf ner 50 km Tour die abgefahren sind, bremmste halt nur noch mit vorne odr hinten. Und warum Reifenheber für Faltreifen?

Die Kabelbinder bleiben dran. DIeses zwei Kabel-system ist echt praktisch. Ich hoff, dass ich bald die blöden Reflektoren wegwerfen kann.


----------



## löösns (18. Februar 2007)

ok, rerun hat das bilderniveau gerade noch gerettet und zwar gewaltig! 
ein echt schönes bike mann! die mata find auch ich die schönste brake und die roten träger der kassette sind hammer! zudem sind die bilder schön gemacht. gratulation, wieder mal ein echt schönes canyon! meistens gibts an unseren bikes ja nicht mehr viel auszutauschen. wens aber so gemacht wird: perfekt!


----------



## rainman99 (18. Februar 2007)

y23 schrieb:


> taugt der ständer auch für einfache montagearbeiten?
> schaltung einstellen etc...
> oder ist die konstruktion dafür zu wackelig... so dass beim kurbeldrehen das bike hin und her schwingt?
> 
> bin nämlich auf der suche nach nem billigen ständer, der kleine wartungsarbeiten ermöglicht...


 
@Y23
Der Ständer wackelt nicht (ausser vielleicht auf Gras...) Das Bike wird am Hinterbau in zwei Kunststoffhaken gehalten. Kurbel drehen geht ganz gut. Natürlich ist für den Service ein großer Halter besser, aber mal kurz zum Aufstellen des Bikes ist der ganz gut. Und mit 14.95 auch noch einigermaßen preiswert.

Sers, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman99 (18. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Dieser Sattel sieht dermaßen schlecht aus, da wird mir jedes mal übel wenn ich den sehe. Würde ein SLR oder Specialized installiert sein, sähe ein ES einfach umwerfend aus.


 
Hi Dawn,

hab da noch was im Keller, falls mir der Originalsattel net so zusagt... Nen Selle San Marco Rever K. Zwar hart, aber auch auf längeren Strecken bequem...




http://imageshack.us 

Sers, Uli


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Und warum Reifenheber für Faltreifen?


Weil man ohne häufig den Mantel kaum runterbekommt. 
Ob Draht- oder Faltreifen tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Weil man ohne häufig den Mantel kaum runterbekommt.
> Ob Draht- oder Faltreifen tut nichts zur Sache.



Sag dus mir...... Die Ritchey Z-Max bekamst ohne Hebel weder drauf noch ab. Big Betties wie Nobby Nic mit dem dicken Daumen drauf..


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Sag dus mir.....


?


----------



## Fischgesicht (18. Februar 2007)

??


----------



## Boombe (18. Februar 2007)

das neue Es7 is ja geil... ich bin neidisch!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> übertreiben? ne, übertreiben würde ich das nicht nennen
> marta, yep - für mich übrigens die schönste cc Bremse
> die alten Teile kommen an mein nächstes Hardtail, für das ich noch einen Rahmen suche...



Ich finds schon schön. Respekt, gute Arbeit. Die Marta ist hässlich, ist aber meine meinung. 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wieso hast du das XC6.0 und nicht das XC5.0 gekauft? Du hast Kurbel und Laufräder sowieso ersetzt, und nur da ist der unterschied! Das 5.0 hat Deore Naben und LX Kurbel, das 6.0 Ringle Naben und XT Kurbel.
Oder wolltest du gleich schon für dein künftiges Hardtail die hochwertigeren Teile? 



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich würd an deiner Stelle noch nen Ersatzdämpfer und ein Ersatzschaltwerk mitnehmen  Wozu zum Teufel bremsbeläge??? Selbst wenn das schlimmste passiert, dass auf ner 50 km Tour die abgefahren sind, bremmste halt nur noch mit vorne odr hinten. Und warum Reifenheber für Faltreifen?



Wenn das Schaltwerk auf ner Tour aussteigt, Kette von Hand etwa in der mitte der Kasette einhängen. Fertig. Habe übrigens auch immer ein paar Kabelbinder dabei, für Gebastel sind die wunderbar 
Bremsbeläge hab ich schonmal auf einem Singletrail verschlissen (damals Deore BR-M 535). Ich weiss wie es ist ohne Bremse... ausserdem brauchen die nicht viel Platz. Wenn ich die VR Bremse unten habe, will ich neue Beläge reintun und nicht die von Hinten brauchen. Denn die HR Bremse kann man auch immer wieder brauchen... Ist halt nunmal so dass mein XC Artgerecht behandelt wird. 
Versuch du mal nen Nobby ohne Reifenheber runterzukriegen... Mach dann ein Video bitte, oke? 

Von heute, leider das einzige Pic meines Hobels... Tourenpics im Album.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

Uuh, das habe ich vergessen.


----------



## MIBO (18. Februar 2007)

seltsam was ihr alle mit den Reifenhebern habt  ...ich montier alle meine Reifen ohne. Egal ob Nobby, Betty oder Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. Februar 2007)

Da dieses Wochenende Petrus nen guten Tag hatte, haben Laura und ich mal wieder ne schöne Tour gemacht. Trails vom feinsten : 










Der Trail geht in Koblenz parallel zur Ruppertsklamm runter zur Lahn ( Rumble dürfte ihn kennen) Fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll (wie man sieht hat Laura geschoben  )


Da Canyon-Galerie: ESX 6 in Trail-Config auf der Schmidtenhöhe


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

Das sieht.. komisch aus. 
Fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll.. ich wills nicht mehr hören  Heute eine lange Waldtreppe, vereist.. ging wie durch ein Wunder gut aus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

Poser-Pix heute, extra ohne Flügelchen, ohne Beleuchtung+Reflektoren und mit nem hübschen Sattel. Heut wars ZWÖLF GRAD!!!!! War mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs..






Mit den 07er Juicy Discs bin ich dennoch unzufrieden. Rubbel udn stottern so mies wie die 06er.

Man beachte die Spaziergänger-Abwehr, auch Klingel genannt:


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

Ja. Sehr nette Fotos 

Mein Canyon war heute den ganzen Tag in der Garage. Neue Gabel montiert.






Dafür war ich 60km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, es war ja absolutes Wetter!!! Wenn es nächstes Wochenende wieder so ist


----------



## Bechy (18. Februar 2007)

Bei mir waren es max 14Grad, min 10 und im Durchschnitt 12 Grad. Aber es ging Wind, ich war Lang-Lang unterwegs.

Aber wieder mal ein richtiges Poser-Pic.


----------



## Rerun (18. Februar 2007)

@AmmuNation
Das XC6.0 war sofort lieferbar (nach 1 Woche incl. Überweisung war es da).
Zuerst wollte ich die Parts ja verkaufen, aber ich kann mich inzwischen nicht mehr von den Teilen trennen 

@pfohlenrolle
Toller Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (18. Februar 2007)

Heute:
Manchmal macht sich die Schwerkraft mit Nachdruck bemerkbar, besonders mit unbeliebten Mitfahrern im Hinterrad!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

UAAAA! Rad ok? Du heil?


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Februar 2007)

brauchste hilfe? alpha hat nämlich immer den profi-verbandskasten ausm yps-heft dabei.


----------



## mfgoods (18. Februar 2007)

Alles easy. Ist doch ein Canyon!!


----------



## Boombe (18. Februar 2007)

@pfohlenrolle

was hast du fürn vorbau da rangebastelt?
edit:
und was sind das für griffe?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> brauchste hilfe? alpha hat nämlich immer den profi-verbandskasten ausm yps-heft dabei.



Alles. Desinfektionsmittel, 3 Mullbinden, SPraypflaster. Zur Not schien ich nen Bruch noch mit meinen Knieschonern


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Februar 2007)

määäp

heute hab ich mal mein Nigel Nagel neues GC 7.0 die Sporen gegeben und mal ne kleine Tour gemacht, leider ohne mir vorher nen Plan zu machen, wads darauf hinaus leif, dass der Rückweg ein echter Krampf war, naja wenn man als Sudent im Winter nich fahren kann...

wie gesagt, mein Stoffwechsel war nicht der beste ums kurz zu sagen ich hab total abgekackt.

zu allem Überfluss hab ich vergessen meine Karte in die Cam zu tun, was daraus hinaus lief ich ca 3 Bilder machen konnte.
Also nächste Woche nochmal.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. Februar 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> @pfohlenrolle
> 
> was hast du fürn vorbau da rangebastelt?
> edit:
> und was sind das für griffe?



Vorbau: Da Bomb "Moto" 






Griffe : Odi "Rogue"  http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_rogue_lo.htm


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2007)

Ich habe jetzt das Ultimative Zubehör entdeckt: Macht schneller und das Bike Diebstahlsicher
Man beachte das Objekt, das anstatt der Satteltasche an Extos ESX (Das Schwarze Bike, meins ist das silberne ES) hängt:
Damit hat er mich eine 4 Std Tour auf Abstand gehalten.
Bei der WBP ist sein Bike auch nicht gestohlen worden die Leute haben einen großen Bogen darum gemacht. Ausserdem gelingen keine farbigen Fotos davon.
Die genaue Wirkungsweise wollte Exto mir auch nicht unter der Wirkung von Bier verraten.(es soll etwas mit einem Voodoo Fluch zu tun haben)
Vieleicht postet er ja mal Detailaufnahmen hier.






[/url][/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Pumabert (19. Februar 2007)

Eine tote Maus?  

Detailbilder bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (19. Februar 2007)

hahaha tote maus mpffff

das sieht doch jeder das des ein zerquetschter Gecko ist!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Wow, Alphas armes ES fährt sogar noch?  Dachte du bist nur ins Torque verliebt... und es sieht schonmal besser aus, die Hörnchen sind vertretbar 



Rerun schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> Das XC6.0 war sofort lieferbar (nach 1 Woche incl. Überweisung war es da).
> Zuerst wollte ich die Parts ja verkaufen, aber ich kann mich inzwischen nicht mehr von den Teilen trennen



Stimmt, ich vergass. Ich wollte ja Anfangs auch das 5er, bin dann aber hauptsächlich wegen Zeit zum 6er geswitched, aber auch die Kurbel und Naben sind deutlich gscheiter. 

Ich denk mit den "alten" XC6.0 Teilen wirst du bestimmt freude haben am Hardtail. Und dafür hast du jetzt dein Ultimate - gefällt mir echt, ist halt einfach ein teurer Umbau.


----------



## exto (19. Februar 2007)

Hast noch was vergessen Schappi: Seit ich das Teil am Bike habe, bin ich noch nicht wieder von wilden Hühnern angefallen worden.

Das mit den Detailaufnahmen probier ich mal, aber wie du schon sagst, es wehrt sich...


----------



## pjfa (20. Februar 2007)

XC7 is for sale next May  













But... i stay with CANYON


----------



## dawncore (20. Februar 2007)

why do you sell your XC7? Must be a new one   ?


----------



## Christian_74 (20. Februar 2007)

Yeah! pjfja transforms in Robocop  
And the bike? A Torque?


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Februar 2007)

got addicted to travel? go torque! 

Welcome to the H.E.V. mark 4 protective system. For use in hazardous environment conditions...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mngefPbBEFY


----------



## pjfa (20. Februar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> got addicted to travel? go torque!
> 
> Welcome to the H.E.V. mark 4 protective system. For use in hazardous environment conditions...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mngefPbBEFY



I Think i buy one of these


----------



## Flok (20. Februar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> got addicted to travel? go torque!
> 
> Welcome to the H.E.V. mark 4 protective system. For use in hazardous environment conditions...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mngefPbBEFY



Der kerl is so dämlich.. hat auch in den 90er glaub ich einen Bärenanzug entwickelt mit dem Mann in ein Grislybärgehege reingehen kann...

H.E.V. - Das ist aus Half Life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (20. Februar 2007)

Ein schöner Tag.




Gruß
Freti


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2007)

Mutig, mutig, dich so im FOrum zu zeigen. Flügelchen, Bar-Ends, Ergo-Sattel und nen VRO Vorbau... Dafür bin ich schon gesteinigt worden.


----------



## DaMudda (21. Februar 2007)

Freti schrieb:


> Ein schöner Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALPHA hat auch mal Recht: :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2007)

Aber keiner platziert seine Räder so schön wie ich, oder?

Aber dennoch, weils so genüsslich ist: 

Kurz nach dem Kauf:







Heute:





Man beachte durchgeführtes Optik-Tuning: Sattel vom Torque, keine Flügelchen wenns Trocken ist, kein Panzertape an den Pedalen.

Aber dieser Ergo Sattel mit Elastomeren war wirklich 1A! Nur 900 Gramm Schwer und am Fully irgendwie unnötig, weil Elastomer-FEderung quatsch.


----------



## Didi123 (21. Februar 2007)

Gegen deine weißen Socken wirken Hörnchen und die 3 Flügel zeimlich harmlos...


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2007)

Endlich wieder sonnige Bilder aus Südtirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (21. Februar 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> XC7 is for sale next May
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Pjfa,

Where can i buy this short in your picture?
It looks amazing, i've looked with google fot it, but i didn't find anything.


----------



## pjfa (21. Februar 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Hi Pjfa,
> 
> Where can i buy this short in your picture?
> It looks amazing, i've looked with google fot it, but i didn't find anything.



http://www.hebo.com/

Is for motocross but, i think is good for MTB also


----------



## CTD (21. Februar 2007)

wie ein Grand Canyon 7.0 aussieht wissen sicher fast alle, aber dass Selle Italia eine SLR XP gebaut hat, der perfekt zum neuen Design passt, vielleicht nicht  hab den sattel schon ein jahr, die farbliche abstimmung ist also reiner zufall


----------



## tschobi (21. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Gegen deine weißen Socken wirken Hörnchen und die 3 Flügel zeimlich harmlos...


----------



## Freti (21. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mutig, mutig, dich so im FOrum zu zeigen. Flügelchen, Bar-Ends, Ergo-Sattel und nen VRO Vorbau... Dafür bin ich schon gesteinigt worden.



@ALPHA-CENTAURI
Ergo-Sattel???

Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man ein alter Mann ist.
Ich weiß, was ich warum mache. Diejenigen, welche das nicht nachvollziehen können, sind noch zu jung und unerfahren, und versuchen sich an Vorbildern zu orientieren, die selber noch nicht wissen wer sie sind.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Gegen deine weißen Socken wirken Hörnchen und die 3 Flügel zeimlich harmlos...



Wie sagte mal ein MTB Magazin."So lang wir keine Rennräder fahren, ists egal, was für socken wir anziehen"


----------



## Didi123 (21. Februar 2007)

Hä? Was für Socken tragen denn Rennradler...?
Dachte die ziehen weiße Socken an...? 
Und natürlich Werner Schulze-Erdel...


----------



## Spikey (21. Februar 2007)

CTD schrieb:


> wie ein Grand Canyon 7.0 aussieht wissen sicher fast alle, aber dass Selle Italia eine SLR XP gebaut hat, der perfekt zum neuen Design passt, vielleicht nicht  hab den sattel schon ein jahr, die farbliche abstimmung ist also reiner zufall



Sehr geil!


----------



## aNo0Bis (21. Februar 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> http://www.hebo.com/
> 
> Is for motocross but, i think is good for MTB also



First, thanks for the info!

But there is one problem left, how can I order from this store?
I see no shopping basket or something like that!
Do you know if it is possible to order from germany?


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2007)

Das ist die Herstellerfirma.

Probiers mal ( http://www.hebo.com/index.php?lang=uk&module=empresa ) mit [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (21. Februar 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> First, thanks for the info!
> 
> But there is one problem left, how can I order from this store?
> I see no shopping basket or something like that!
> Do you know if it is possible to order from germany?



Try motorcycles shop. 
My brother have one, here, in Portugal: http://www.agmotosport.com/

But, i think if you buy in Germany is less expensive


----------



## tom23" (22. Februar 2007)

hat jemand schon ein Bild eines Es *.0  in XL? würde den neuen Rahmen gerne mal in groß sehen. Staabi, wie schaut's aus? Kannste mit auch gerne per mail schicken.


----------



## tom23" (23. Februar 2007)

tom23";3469839 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand schon ein Bild eines Es *.0  in XL? würde den neuen Rahmen gerne mal in groß sehen. Staabi, wie schaut's aus? Kannste mit auch gerne per mail schicken.



Edit am nächsten Tag:

Hallo? Niemand was? Hmm, war ich wohl nicht immer liebe genug


----------



## aNo0Bis (23. Februar 2007)

@ pjfa and Wuudi,

Thanks for the information.
Here is a link for everyone in germany who wants to buy Hebo Wear! 
GasGas


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Februar 2007)

CTD schrieb:


> wie ein Grand Canyon 7.0 aussieht wissen sicher fast alle, aber dass Selle Italia eine SLR XP gebaut hat, der perfekt zum neuen Design passt, vielleicht nicht  hab den sattel schon ein jahr, die farbliche abstimmung ist also reiner zufall



Also *DAS* ist echt geil!!!


----------



## CTD (23. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Also *DAS* ist echt geil!!!



so isses


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Februar 2007)

Gibts den Sattel noch zu kaufen so wie er auf deinem Foto ist??? Hab mich verliebt.


----------



## CTD (23. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gibts den Sattel noch zu kaufen so wie er auf deinem Foto ist??? Hab mich verliebt.




250.- euros und er gehört dir  habe den bei einem "supersale" gekauft. gab es zum schweinefüttern. wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätt ich mir eh zwei gekauft. besonders weich ist er halt nicht, aber beim hardtail gilt sowieso: ist es dir zu hart, bist du zu weich...


----------



## Madt (23. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wie sagte mal ein MTB Magazin."So lang wir keine Rennräder fahren, ists egal, was für socken wir anziehen"



nun alpha....im gegensatz zu frueher hat sich doch einiges gebessert ... hoffe wir bekommen bald richtig action von dir zu sehn...wuerde mich auch in deinem sinne drueber freuen 

so long, ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (23. Februar 2007)

Madt schrieb:


> hoffe wir bekommen bald richtig action von dir zu sehn...



Wie definierst du Action im Bezug auf Alpha?


----------



## Madt (23. Februar 2007)

wie das wort "richtig" bereits sagt....action eben


----------



## E=MC² (23. Februar 2007)

Aber ich glaube Alpha versteht was anderes unter "richtiger Action"


----------



## unchained (23. Februar 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (24. Februar 2007)

!


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Februar 2007)

ganz blöde frage, wie lange ist eigentlich garantie auf nen Rahmen, bei evtl bruch, vielleicht traut sich der Alpha dann mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

5 Jahre


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Februar 2007)

Heute ist Geburtstag!
Die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Baby ist jetzt genau 1 Woche her!
Deshalb hab ich ihm was geschenkt!


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Wie kann man die schönen K18 durch die Juicyseven ersetzen... !


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wie kann man die schönen K18 durch die Juicyseven ersetzen... !



Gegenfrage: Wieso nich?

ICh hab außerdem dann hinten ne 185er Scheibe, Und die PErforormance Zeigte bis jetzt nur pos Unterschiede, das viel gepostete Dauerschleifen lässt sich durch gründliches einfahren Lösen, und Qietschen tun se auch nich.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Wieso nicht... stimmt eigentlich. 
Einerseits ist die Bremsleistung beider vergleichbar, andererseits ist das Cockpit mit der Oro Aufgeräumter (oder machste an die Juicy auch die Matchmakers?)
Dafür haste nun am Cockpit alles SRAM. 

Ich find nur die Sattel der Juicy schön  wobei die der Oro auch ganz toll sind.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Februar 2007)

jupp, hab schon die Matchmakers dran gemacht, schade, das die von der Oro nich gepasst haben.
Nur die hebel sind etwas unpassender. Vielleicht bekommt man ja die von der Juicy Carbon als Ersatzteil.
Der Sattel von der Juicy ist auch etwas Größer, und wuchtiger was aber auch heißt, das die Bremsbeläge Grüßer sind, aslo mehr Kontakt mit der Scheibe haben.
Wenn die Juicys warm sind lassen sie sich Besser Dosieren als die Oro's

und Außerdem wusste ich nicht, was ich sonst machen sollte, hatte die Juicys schon ne weile, und da Die Avid und die Oros fast gleiche Preise bei Ebucht erziehlen.....


----------



## Bechy (25. Februar 2007)

War heute mal mit meinem XC3 unterwegs. Zwar kein schönes Wetter, aber was solls.






Dann habe ich es auch mal versucht, ein Poser-Bild zu schießen. Und habe gemerkt, dass es echt schwer ist. Poser- oder auch Alpha-Bilder sind nichts für Anfänger 
Hier mein Resultat, aber denkt dran, es ist nicht perfekt, ich bin Amateur.






bis später


----------



## SWE08 (25. Februar 2007)

I also, as tom23", want to see a picture of ES/ESX in XL!

Im 194/Legs 93/Arms68/torso72/Shoulders48cm

Should I take a XL or L?

I have tested Comencal 5.5 in L and found it a little to short but the reason shold be the vorbau which was 6cm and the top tube which was 1.7 cm shorter then ES L. I tested it to know what geometry suited me best.

What Im worried about is the seatpost. The ES in L has 51cm seat tube and i need 82cm to the top of the seat. Will L be to small for me?


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Aah ich hab auch noch was!


Inoffizielles Canyon Meeting in der Schweiz - wenn die Böcke hier schon selten sind, dürfen sie sich immerhin beschnuppern. 



> Im 194/Legs 93/Arms68/torso72/Shoulders48cm
> 
> Should I take a XL or L?


XL. Im 190/90 and i got a XC6.0 in L... but sometimes i think a XL would be better. And youre bigger than me, so take a XL  Take a look at the picture.. the 2007 Canyon is mine and the seat (wie sagt man Sattel auf englisch?  ) is approx. 5cm higher than the iridium bar...


----------



## unchained (25. Februar 2007)

choose the XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2007)

Letztens hab ich mal mein Radl geputzt, und dabei ganz überrascht eine Delle entdeckt...
(ich sag ja immer: Radl-putzen ist schlecht...  )

Kurioserweise kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern, bei welchem Sturz die Delle entstanden sein könnte...
(naja, wahrscheinlich war's eh mein Bruder......  )








Samstags hat mein Vater am späteren Nachmittag gemeint, er würde jetzt noch schnell auf einen unserer Hausberge gehen, 
da habe ich gesagt, da "geh" ich mit... 





(man entschuldige die Bildqualität -- Handyfoto)


----------



## Tomibeck (25. Februar 2007)

Einfach nur geil wenn man solche Berge vor der Tür hat *neidisch*


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Habe ich auch.


----------



## Jonez (25. Februar 2007)

[/QUOTE]



Ähhm... blöde Frage, aber kann es sein, dass bei dem linken Bike vorne eine 160er und hinten die 185er Scheibe montiert ist?!  

Oder schiel ich nur


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2007)

Tatsächlich, das schaut wirklich so aus...
...das wäre ja absurd...

Es schaut allerdings eher nach 180/200 aus.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Februar 2007)

*zustimm*

Die silberne Sattelstütze passt nicht!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2007)

vielleicht die hintere auf 200 mm nachgerüstet? womöglich erlaubt die dünne gabel vorne keine 200er? auf jedenfall ziemlich käse, hinten mehr bremspower zu haben als vorne. es sei denn, man steht auf ständiges powerslide.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> womöglich erlaubt die dünne gabel vorne keine 200er?


Dann wär's immer noch seltsam. 
Vorausgesetzt, dass auch nur Ansätze von guter Bremstechnik vorhanden sind, wird die hintere Bremse nie stärker belastet als die vordere.

Durch die dynamische Achslastverschiebung wirkt bei einem Zweirad bei einer starken Bremsung zwischen 75% und 100% der Bremskraft am Vorderrad.


----------



## pjfa (26. Februar 2007)

My new helmet for my new bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (26. Februar 2007)

So let us know, which Bike will be the new One   ?


----------



## Wuudi (26. Februar 2007)

Mit reichlicher Verspätung noch ein paar Bilder vom WXC8 aus dem letzten Jahr... die restlichen Fotos gibt's im Blog...


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2007)

Nur mal rein interessehalber...:
Putzt deine Frau ihr Rad eigtl. selbst oder geht's dir wie mir...?


----------



## loxa789 (26. Februar 2007)

ich hab meine freundin gut erzogen sie putz meine räder nach jeder aussfahrt,ausser mit einem putzfetzen hat sie aber nichts an meinen räder zu schaffen. 
loxa789


----------



## Sisu (26. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Nur mal rein interessehalber...:
> Putzt deine Frau ihr Rad eigtl. selbst oder geht's dir wie mir...?



......kann dir nur von mir berichten:
das allererste Mal hat mein Freund mir noch gezeigt, wie ich mein Bike "richtig" putze....seitdem mach ich´s immer selbst 
Versteht sich eigentlich von selbst, oder 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> ......kann dir nur von mir berichten:
> das allererste Mal hat mein Freund mir noch gezeigt, wie ich mein Bike "richtig" putze....seitdem mach ich´s immer selbst
> Versteht sich eigentlich von selbst, oder
> 
> ...



 Sehr lobenswert, aber aber ich seh's positiv:
Lieber putz' ich ihr Rad mit, bevor ich im Zuge der Arbeitsteilung zum Wäsche waschen o.ä. verdonnert werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2007)

Einmal Fahrradputzen gegen einmal DSDS verpassen, bitte


----------



## Sisu (26. Februar 2007)

tom23";3479384 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal Fahrradputzen gegen einmal DSDS verpassen, bitte



....wer schaut sich schon den Schmarrn an? 

eigentlich macht mir das Bike putzen sogar richtig Spaß, vor allem wenn´s richtig eingesaut ist und man ein def. vorher/nachher -Ergebnis hat


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2007)

Tja Sisu, nicht jeder hat eine Freundin, die mit einem jederzeit im Dreck rumsuhlt


----------



## gerdi1 (26. Februar 2007)

Ich hab da auch mal was zum Thema Canyon und artgerechte Haltung


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ähhm... blöde Frage, aber kann es sein, dass bei dem linken Bike vorne eine 160er und hinten die 185er Scheibe montiert ist?!
> 
> Oder schiel ich nur



180/203



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, das schaut wirklich so aus...
> ...das wäre ja absurd...
> 
> Es schaut allerdings eher nach 180/200 aus.



Correct.

Ist aber nicht meins. Hab ihn auch drauf angesprochen, er meinte seine hintere Fadete mit 160 mal zwischendurch, keine Ahnung wieso. So hat er keine Probleme und wie sagt man so schön: Never Touch a Running System!
Er meinte selber die Stylepolizei sei schon hinter ihm her und es interessiere ihn nicht.  Es funktioniert, ist auf ihn abgestimmt und gut ist.
Die Sattelstütze hat er deswegen, weil die Thomson nicht gekröpft ist.



			
				tom23";3479420 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Sisu, nicht jeder hat eine Freundin, die mit einem jederzeit im Dreck rumsuhlt



Ich schon  Allerdings macht sies jetzt nicht so gerne, da es kühl ist...


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht meins. Hab ihn auch drauf angesprochen, er meinte seine hintere Fadete mit 160 mal zwischendurch, keine Ahnung wieso. So hat er keine Probleme und wie sagt man so schön: Never Touch a Running System!



Aber auf die Idee die 200er Scheibe vorne und die 185er hinten zu montieren ist er noch nicht gekommen...?!

Seltsame Logik...


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Habe ich auch vorgeschlagen. Aber: Es Funktioniert... das muss reichen.


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## pjfa (1. März 2007)




----------



## holzkopf (1. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


Das Schnelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (1. März 2007)

Man, du hast einfach nur geiles Wetter in Protugal... und wir in Germany?? Shity Weather... in Germany


----------



## erkan1984 (1. März 2007)

Sunny but looking Cold, ?!?!?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (1. März 2007)

Moin, moin ! 

Habe heute die erste kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem XC 7.0 gedreht. Klasse Bike - Bremsen, Schaltung, Dämpfer alles top. Leider wird es dann z.Zt. doch noch relativ früh dunkel - so wurde es fast noch ein "Night-Ride". 

Ein Lob an die Forstarbeiter (auch wenn die kaum mal zurückgrüßen) - fast alle Wege die ich gefahren bin sind wieder befahrbar (mußte nur noch über 2 Bäume klettern, alle anderen lagen schon zersägt am Wegesrand).
Aber durch den vielen Regen Heute Vormittag und die letzten Tage ist es ganz schön matschig. Wobei so ein wenig einsauen gehört ja dazu  

Hier schon mal ein Foto vom dreckigen Canyon, mehr in meiner Galerie.

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## braintrust (1. März 2007)

holzkopf schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Das Schnelle



sehr toller sattel! spec avatar?


----------



## Pumabert (1. März 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sehr toller sattel! spec avatar?



Das sieht sehr nach dem alten Modell des Avatar aus. Der neue hat die Lederpatches nicht mehr, da sich die Nähte gerne mal aufgelöst haben.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (1. März 2007)

So - der Vollständigkeit halber hier mein neues Schätzchen (bisher gibts leider noch keine Outdoor-Fotos)

















Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie man diese transparente Plastikscheibe zwischen dem Zahnkranz und den Speichen abbekommt, ohne den Zahnkranz abzumontieren?

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. März 2007)

Mit sanfter Gewalt. Brech einfach die Plastiklaschen ab mit denen es an den Speichen befestigt ist.

Das bike sieht so in weiß schon ziehmlich geil aus.


----------



## tom23" (2. März 2007)

Ich wiederhole mich gern, ich würd das, zugegebenerweise, unstylische Ding, dranlassen. Macht Sinn.
Jetzt soll hier bitte keine Diskussion um richtig eingestellte Schaltungen entbrennen!
Schönes Rad, total punkrockige Wohnung!


----------



## CTD (2. März 2007)

tom23";3490782 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhole mich gern, ich würd das, zugegebenerweise, unstylische Ding, dranlassen. Macht Sinn.



und warum macht es sinn? einmal eine ordentliche schlammpackung drinnen und man muss alles zerlegen. im zuge eines kassettentausches (deore runter, xt ruaf) ist das ding bei mir schon unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

tom23";3490782 schrieb:
			
		

> total punkrockige Wohnung!



Schon mal was von Edel-Punks gehört 
Man muss ja nicht wie auf der Müllhalde wohnen um ein authentischer Punker zu sein. Punk spielt sich im Kopf ab, nicht an Äusserlichkeiten 

Sorry, OT


----------



## Rerun (2. März 2007)

@holzkopf
Tolles Rad und tolles Foto!  
Mir persönlich würden noch gerade Hörnchen besser gefallen.
PS: Sehe gerade, die Flaschenhalter finde ich auch nicht so toll ;-) Ich habe welche von Tackx, die sind nicht teuer, leicht und schauen recht gut aus. Aber wie gesagt, ansonsten gefällt es mir ja echt gut.


----------



## tom23" (2. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Edel-Punks gehört
> Man muss ja nicht wie auf der Müllhalde wohnen um ein authentischer Punker zu sein. Punk spielt sich im Kopf ab, nicht an Äusserlichkeiten
> 
> Sorry, OT



Ich will mir nicht anmaßen, Punks zu beurteilen, Aber Punkrock ist ja eigentlcih nur eine Musikrichtung....obwohl die Ramones da anderer Meinung sind, egal


----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

tom23";3491021 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir nicht anmaÃen, Punks zu beurteilen, Aber Punkrock ist ja eigentlcih nur eine Musikrichtung....obwohl die Ramones da anderer Meinung sind, egal



Schon klarâ¦
ist halt so Ã¤hnlich wie Hip Hop, einerseits eine Musikrichtung (wobei das eher Rap heisst), andererseits eine Lebensphilosophieâ¦

Ist ja auch nicht so wichtig


----------



## punkrockhamburg (2. März 2007)

tom23";3491021 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir nicht anmaßen, Punks zu beurteilen, Aber Punkrock ist ja eigentlcih nur eine Musikrichtung....obwohl die Ramones da anderer Meinung sind, egal


 
Obwohl total OT:

Punkrock ist in erster Linie mal eine Musikrichtung! Auch wenn Punk in gewisser Weise mit einer Weltanschauung einhergeht, sehe ich keinen direkten Bezug zwischen Musikgeschmack und Einrichtungsgeschmack.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## tom23" (2. März 2007)

Wenn ich nach meinem Musikgeschmack einrichten würde, dann wäre meine Wohnung eine wüste Zusammenstellung aller möglichen Stilrichtungen! Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass du eine nette Bude mit einem äußerst geilen Holzfußboden hast. das war's eigentlich schon. Viel Spaß beim Biken.

Und für das ganze offtopic-Rumgesülze verspreche ich in ca. 2 Wochen viele schöne Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (2. März 2007)

Oh, vielen Dank! Ich werde es an die Einrichtungsministerin weiterleiten ...


----------



## Sisu (2. März 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Oh, vielen Dank! Ich werde es an die Einrichtungsministerin weiterleiten ...



...hätte mich auch ein bisserl gewundert, wenn die Tischdeko von einem Mann stammen würde 
Bike und Wohnung gefallen mir auch sehr gut......und Punk habe ich früher auch mal gehört....da fällt mir ein.....vielleicht sollte ich mir doch nochmal einen Plattenspieler zulegen, um meine alten Scheiben wieder zu hören
...z.Bspl. nellie the elephant von den Toy Dolls.....kennt das noch jemand?

OT....sorry 

Nice WE to all

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> ...z.Bspl. nellie the elephant von den Toy Dolls.....kennt das noch jemand?



aber sicher, mehrfach live gesehen. Absolut geile Party


----------



## MX33 (2. März 2007)

geil oder ?


----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

MX33 schrieb:


> geil oder ?



  

Bitte mehr davon, meins ist heute doch nicht geliefert worden, ich hoffe doch Morgenâ¦


----------



## varadero (2. März 2007)

MX33 schrieb:


> geil oder ?


Ich bin zwar der totale anti weiß Typ, aber in Echt (und ich kenn ja nur die Fotos) dürfte dieses Bike echt schön sein!!!!!!  

Varadero


----------



## punkrockhamburg (2. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Bitte mehr davon, meins ist heute doch nicht geliefert worden, ich hoffe doch Morgen



Nichts lieber als das!

Habe heute noch ein paar Erinnerungsfotos im Hafen gemacht. So sauber wird das Bike nie wieder sein 











weiteres in der Galerie

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Hitzi (2. März 2007)

Geile Fotos.......... Besonders 1-4.

Der Neidfaktor 15 ist erreicht  

Will meins auch endlich haben  

Habs heute wieder nicht geschafft beim C anzurufen........ Montag! Habe am WE eh keine Zeit.....

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. März 2007)

cool. gibts da eigentlich mehr als nen 150 hm hohen hügel?


----------



## E=MC² (2. März 2007)

Bis 150hm wäre doch ideal für dich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (3. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Bis 150hm wäre doch ideal für dich oder?



Dauert zu lange zum schieben.


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Nichts lieber als das!
> 
> Habe heute noch ein paar Erinnerungsfotos im Hafen gemacht. So sauber wird das Bike nie wieder sein
> 
> ...



Hafen?
Das ist ein Mountainbike und kein Tretboot...!  
Ich glaub' Du brauchst eher sowas:







Sorry, der musste sein... 
Viel Spaß mit dem XC!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. März 2007)

Temepelberg vielleicht?


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2007)

One year ago:


----------



## Spikey (3. März 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> One year ago:



You look really happy, like me today


----------



## fox hunter (3. März 2007)

so war die woche mal bei canyon. konnte leider nur en 06 torque und en FR 8 von 07 auf foto packen. andere torques standen nicht im laden. größer gehen die bilder irgendwie nicht.
sind dann zu groß oder ich checks nicht.


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

Bilder musst Du in dein Fotoalbum oder einen Filsharing Service (Z.B. der hier: http://666kb.com/) "uploaden" und dann in deinem Posting "verlinken"... (unter dem "upgeloadeten" Foto ist dann in einem Feld eine Adresse angegeben, fängt an mit  oder so, die kopierst Du einfach in dein Posting hinein)

Kannst ja mal beim Posting von Punkrockhamburg auf "zitieren" klicken, dann siehsst schon, wie das aussehen muss...


----------



## martin_k (3. März 2007)

Hi *pjfa*

I still don´t know, what will be your next bike. (You mentioned to sell your present one that days.)  canyon again?


----------



## unchained (3. März 2007)

mal wieder was von heute 

















verregnet und schööön eingesaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> mal wieder was von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast wohl 'ne Kettensäge mitgehabt ?


----------



## unchained (3. März 2007)

die tour ging leider nicht durch mein heimisches revier... da hätt ich dann ne säge mitgenommen ....   aber die haben da schon gut aufgeräumt nach kyrill ...


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> Hi *pjfa*
> 
> I still don´t know, what will be your next bike. (You mentioned to sell your present one that days.)  canyon again?



Canyon, of course  
I want more travel. Just don´t know how much more  
ES 9.0 or Torque 9.0


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. März 2007)

Wieder ein Downhilltag!Heute sind wir mit einem Trecker samt Anhänger zweimal auf 1200m hochgeshuttlet.Macht Laune. Und wieder war ich der einzige mit einem ´normalen ´Bike.Der Rest hatte mindestens 16kg und 160mm unterm Hintern.Und wieder muss ich sagen,das sie dadurch trotzdem keinen Vorteil hatten auf unseren engen technischen Trails hier... ES rulez!!!Habe viele Fotos gemacht,aber da dies ein Canyon Forum ist,nur eins von meinem Bike...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/344225


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. März 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Canyon, of course
> I want more travel. Just don´t know how much more
> ES 9.0 or Torque 9.0



TORQUE!!!!!!


----------



## punkrockhamburg (4. März 2007)

War heute zum ersten Mal mit dem neuem Schimmel im Outdoor-Einsatz:






Fazit:

Ich bin total positiv überascht, wieviel mehr Spaß ein Fully im Gelände macht. War ja bisher nur Hardtail-Pilot. Und mit den Lockout bzw. Plattform Systemen machts auch bergauf Spaß. Einfach geil!!

Einziges Manko: Ich verstehe nicht, warum die X9 Trigger den kleinen Hebel  an dieser Position haben. Gegenüber dem klassichen RapidFire System sehe ich da keinen echten Vorteil. Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich den Hebel manchmal mit dem Daumen (drücken), manchmal aber auch mit dem Zeigefinger (ziehen) bedient habe. Ist vielleicht Gewöhnungssach, aber so richtig überzeugt mich das System noch nicht. Sind die aktuellen Shimano Schalteinheiten auch so designt?

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (4. März 2007)

gewöhnst dich dran...  ich musste mich auch erst ziemlich umstellen. heute will ich nichts anderes mehr  

achja.... verdammt geiles rad haste da


----------



## Spikey (4. März 2007)

Nabend,
hab auch noch ein Weisses anzubieten.





Ein Traum


----------



## DOPI (4. März 2007)

rad passend zum wandbehang!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

Schlammtrails! 
Schöner, Sonniger Freitagabend und die ganze Woche durch nur Regen, Regen, Regen...


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2007)

mit isses in der anfangszeit passiert, das ich die schalthebel versehentlich bedient habe, aber das wird mit der zeit! 

wurden die Rahmen für die XC Reihe auch neu designed?
Oder nur ein neuen aufdruck drauf?
wenn ja verstehe ih nicht, wieso das wie bei meinem GC gemacht wurde!, die Schaltzüge sind komplett in der hülle verlegt und mittels Halteklammer im Rahmenverschraubt, das hat den Vorteil, das man erstens bei wechsel nicht tausende Stücke ablängen muss und es ist wesentlich besser gegen Wasser geschützt


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

Es sind immernoch die gleichen Rahmen, nur anders angeschrieben.
Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge links und rechts vom OR geführt am ganzen OR entlang offen... 
Nur die Bremsleitung ist geschlossen und mit Klammern hingemacht.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es sind immernoch die gleichen Rahmen, nur anders angeschrieben.
> Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge links und rechts vom OR geführt am ganzen OR entlang offen...
> Nur die Bremsleitung ist geschlossen und mit Klammern hingemacht.



wär ja auch blöd, wenn die hydraulikleitungen offen sind


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es sind immernoch die gleichen Rahmen, nur anders angeschrieben.
> Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge links und rechts vom OR geführt am ganzen OR entlang offen...
> Nur die Bremsleitung ist geschlossen und mit Klammern hingemacht.



Stopf doch den Rest in deine Satteltasche


----------



## Dropdead (4. März 2007)

War echt schön im Wald und dann DAS:







im Detail:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. März 2007)

Feindkontakt? Ist das ein Shimano? Ic hsehs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (4. März 2007)

So, bin wieder da...  

Hab's heut' mal ausprobiert...































Fährt sich schon schön..., im Vergleich zu meinem F700 erstmal etwas schwammig, aber das ist im direkten Vergleich zum HeadShok wahrscheinlich meistens der Fall... 
Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass eigtl. jeder von den Fox Gabeln und Dämpfern restlos begeistert ist... 
Also ich weiß nicht. Im Vergleich zu den RockShox Elementen am XC 5 meiner Freundin würde ich sagen RS schneidet erstmal besser ab, was Ansprechverhalten und Abstimmbarkeit betrifft (Negativkammer!).
Mal sehen ob's besser wird, wenn die Gabel erstmal etwas eingelaufen ist.
Subbt bei euch der Dämpfer auch ein wenig...?  
Die Formulas sind geil! Sind zwar noch nicht richtig eingebremst, aber nach ein paar 100 m Gefälle packen die Zangen schon richtig gut zu...


----------



## E=MC² (4. März 2007)

Grrr...   Das schaut richtig geil aus!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2007)

@didi: echt schön, das Bike!

Die ideale Sonntag-Nachmittagbeschäftigung bei Traumwetter: bin heute mit einem Freund erst auf eine Alm raufgefahren, über herrliche Wanderwege wieder runter und dann noch eine unserer Lieblingstreppen runter...


 

 

 

Als Abschluss haben wir uns dann noch mit einem Kebab zur Salzach (Fluss durch Salzburg) gesetzt....


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2007)

ich war heute auch mal wieder Unterwegs.
Ich sollte mir aber merken, dass es nich wirklich Spassmachtum wald, wenns ne Nacht vorher geregt hat wie aus Eimern
 Und das war am Anfang der Runde


----------



## Sado-Uwe (4. März 2007)

Hi Erkan1984 ! 

Genau so (dreckig) hat mein Bike heute auch ausgesehen: Da gabs nach der Fahrt nur eins (siehe Foto)  

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/16328/DSCN2266.JPG

Sado-Uwe


----------



## Dropdead (4. März 2007)

@alpha-centauri:

Ist Shimano. Das Schaltauge hats zerbröselt.


----------



## n70tester (4. März 2007)

und wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## MasterAss (4. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @didi: echt schön, das Bike!
> 
> Die ideale Sonntag-Nachmittagbeschäftigung bei Traumwetter: bin heute mit einem Freund erst auf eine Alm raufgefahren, über herrliche Wanderwege wieder runter und dann noch eine unserer Lieblingstreppen runter...
> 
> ...



Neid! 

Ich will auch mal wieder ins Salzburger Land


----------



## tschobi (4. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Erkan1984 !
> 
> Genau so (dreckig) hat mein Bike heute auch ausgesehen: Da gabs nach der Fahrt nur eins (siehe Foto)
> 
> ...



Kannste dich ja mit Alpha zusammentun. Der macht das auch so. 
Dann macht ihr nur ein Badezimmer sauig! 
 

Hoffentlich mit pantene pro-V gewaschen.  
Nichts für ungut , viel Spaß mit dem Rad

Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasx (4. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Feindkontakt? Ist das ein Shimano? Ic hsehs nicht.



sieht aus wie XT, aber egal, hat mit dem Schaltwerk nix zutun
Schaltauge ist gebrochen, wie ich es erkennen kann.

@ Didi123 sieht klasse aus
mit den Dämpfern ist doch eigentlich bekannt das es da mit Fox Probs gibt, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, das Canyon sowas noch verbaut. Naja die 23er sind wohl nicht mehr ganz so anfällig

ich kann es kaum noch erwarten das mein XC8.0 vom Postboten gebracht wird, sollte ja eigentlich schon unterwegs sein.
Fertig montiert schon Anfang der Woche, und Kohle ist auch schon lange gebucht


----------



## holzkopf (4. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


Heute war seit langem wieder einmal richtig geiles Wetter um mein XC6 über die Trails zu jagen.  Sorry für die qualität, ich hatte nur mein Handy dabei.


----------



## Dropdead (4. März 2007)

Tja, wie schafft man sowas?! Hat auf einmal geknarzt hinten und ehe ich mich versehen habe war das Schaltauge ab! Das Schaltwerk kam nach oben über das Ritzel! 
Naja, habe Canyon schon eine Mail geschickt und gleich mal 2 neue bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. März 2007)

Hab mir damals für ES und TOrque jeweils die passenden Schaltaugen mitgeholt.


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. März 2007)

klingt als wär das schaltwerk in die speichen gekommen, das kann verschiedene ursachen haben: schaltung schlecht eingestellt, ast/stein, chainsuck. sei froh dass das schaltauge nachgegeben hat, bei meinem torque hat es das schaltwerk bei so ner aktion zerlegt, das schaltauge war völlig unbeeindruckt.


----------



## Dropdead (4. März 2007)

Ist zum glück nicht in die Speichen gekommen! Naja, warte auf ein neues und weiter gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (4. März 2007)




----------



## mfgoods (5. März 2007)

Na sowas. Pjfa war am WE am Baggersee baden?!


----------



## Didi123 (5. März 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


>



  You won't ride your Torque/ES with that pantyhose, will you...?!


----------



## AustRico (5. März 2007)

SWE08 schrieb:


> I also, as tom23", want to see a picture of ES/ESX in XL!
> 
> Im 194/Legs 93/Arms68/torso72/Shoulders48cm
> 
> ...



Hi, I´m also 194 and never thought about XL, I took the L. As you recognized, the Canyon Frame is relatively long.
The XL is may the better choose for XC or marathon riding, but the operationg range for an ESX is trial / enduro where a big frame is a disadvantage.

In my album you´ll find a picture for size relations between the bike and me.

austrico


----------



## tom23" (5. März 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> Hi, I´m also 194 and never thought about XL, I took the L. As you recognized, the Canyon Frame is relatively long.
> The XL is may the better choose for XC or marathon riding, but the operationg range for an ESX is trial / enduro where a big frame is a disadvantage.
> 
> In my album you´ll find a picture for size relations between the bike and me.
> ...



Would you really include "trial" the ESX/ES range, or did you maybe mean "trail"? No kidding, i am happy to be safe on the XL side due to not having to decide!

swe08, 
you've got relatively long legs, that speaks for xl, but on the other hand you'd lose quite some enduro fun if the frame's a bit long for you.
i wonder a bit about your size, your neck must be short compared to mine, same leg length, quite same torso. I think xl is perfect for me and the things i do with the bike (same percentage tour/trail/technical/downhill). My arms are very long (72cm) and i use the long version syntace VRO. So i would recommend XL with maybe a shorter "Vorbau".


----------



## unchained (5. März 2007)

heute mal wieder losgewesen 

herrliche sonne


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. März 2007)

schön!


----------



## AustRico (5. März 2007)

tom23";3500328 schrieb:
			
		

> Would you really include "trial" the ESX/ES range, or did you maybe mean "trail"? No kidding, i am happy to be safe on the XL side due to not having to decide!



Ich meinte natürlich "trail". Sorry für die Lagasthenie.


----------



## unchained (5. März 2007)

legasthenie


----------



## pjfa (6. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (6. März 2007)

@Didi123: wie bekomm ich die Halterung vom VDO so wie bei dir auf den Vorbau?


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

CTD schrieb:


> @Didi123: wie bekomm ich die Halterung vom VDO so wie bei dir auf den Vorbau?




Du bist jetzt schon der Dritte...  

Es gibt' von VDO eine Vorbauhalterung (neben der Lenkerhalterung)...
Ich hab' mir die mal versehentlich bestellt, aber hier passt das eigtl. ganz gut...
Schau' mal bei http://www.cycleparts.de - Service - Ersatzteile  - Oops, ich seh' gerade es gibt für den MC 1.0 jetzt mit Art.-Nr. 5508 eine "Universalhalterung für Lenker *und *Vorbau", bisher gab's *entweder *Lenker- *oder *Vorbauhalterung, hab' ich ja oben geschrieben...

Umso besser, dann kann man das wahlweise montieren...

Edit: Das ist neu. Auf Seite 2 gibt's auch noch die reine Vorbauhalterung Art.-Nr. 1011


----------



## Spikey (6. März 2007)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, wie man diesen schändlichen Plastikring hinter der Kassette entfernen kann. Ich hab einfach ein altes Küchenmesser an einer Kerze erhitzt und nach und nach durchgeschmolzen. Hat 2 Minuten gedauert und war ganz einfach:


----------



## Pumabert (6. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, wie man diesen schändlichen Plastikring hinter der Kassette entfernen kann. Ich hab einfach ein altes Küchenmesser an einer Kerze erhitzt und nach und nach durchgeschmolzen. Hat 2 Minuten gedauert und war ganz einfach:



Hässlich hin oder her - was machst du, wenn dir die Kette in die Speichen fliegt?


----------



## cos75 (6. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hässlich hin oder her - was machst du, wenn dir die Kette in die Speichen fliegt?


Die Kette weniger, aber das Schaltwerk. Ich hab die Scheibe bei mir zwar auch rausgeschnitten, aber heute würde ich sie drinlassen. 
Wenn euch die Plastikscheibe zu unstylisch ist, könnt ihr euch ja eine Schallplatte als Speichenschutz reinmachen  Aus der Alutech-Galerie:


----------



## thomasx (6. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hässlich hin oder her - was machst du, wenn dir die Kette in die Speichen fliegt?




wenn das Schaltwerk richtig justiert ist, passiert das nicht.
Bei mir noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

Es ist immer noch genug Platz zwischen größtem Ritzel und der Scheibe, so dass die Kette dort trotzdem noch dazwischen passt...
Macht also keinen Unterschied, ob die Scheibe drin ist oder nicht.
Einfach dafür sorgen, dass die Einstellung des Schaltwerks passt!


----------



## Spikey (6. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> wenn das Schaltwerk richtig justiert ist, passiert das nicht.
> Bei mir noch nie vorgekommen



Ähm, ja, das ist klar, dass das Schaltwerk richtig justiert sein sollte.


----------



## Spikey (6. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hässlich hin oder her - was machst du, wenn dir die Kette in die Speichen fliegt?



Passiert nicht! 

Wenn doch, sollte man tunlichst vermeiden weiter zu treten. Anschliessend die Kette wieder rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. März 2007)

Ihr habt Probleme..


----------



## tom23" (6. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch genug Platz zwischen größtem Ritzel und der Scheibe, so dass die Kette dort trotzdem noch dazwischen passt...
> Macht also keinen Unterschied, ob die Scheibe drin ist oder nicht.
> Einfach dafür sorgen, dass die Einstellung des Schaltwerks passt!



Nö, so eine Speiche ist schnell durchgehobelt!


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

Ach so...?!
Ich dachte die Scheibe soll verhindern, dass sich die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen klemmen kann!
Als Speichenschutz hätte sie natürlich schon ihre Berechtigung...

Dann war aber trotzdem das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt!


----------



## unchained (6. März 2007)

ist mir noch nie passiert... ich fahre schon seit monaten in dreck staub und schlamm ohne... musste bis jetzt nur beim schaltzug wechsel die anschläge und schaltung neu einstellen. bis jetzt noch nie nen problem gehabt... was habt ihr eigentlich


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ist mir noch nie passiert... ich fahre schon seit monaten in dreck staub und schlamm ohne... musste bis jetzt nur beim schaltzug wechsel die anschläge und schaltung neu einstellen. bis jetzt noch nie nen problem gehabt... was habt ihr eigentlich



Hatte auch noch nie Probleme ohne der Scheibe, aber die Diskussion über das Teil ist gerade so gut in Schwung, also - hat noch jemand Argumente dafür oder dagegen...?!


----------



## GerhardO (6. März 2007)

Wenn schon ne Schallplatte, dann Heino! Und auf den Schaltwerkskäfig eine kleine Nadel kleben und ab geht die Luzie! 

Ich machs auch immer ab. Aber dann mit richtigem Wekzeug, damit das Ding heil bleibt - man weiß ja nie, wozu man es gebrauchen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (6. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hatte auch noch nie Probleme ohne der Scheibe, aber die Diskussion Ã¼ber das Teil ist gerade so gut in Schwung, also - hat noch jemand Argumente dafÃ¼r oder dagegen...?!



Dagegen: Gewicht! 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Idee mit der Schallplatte hat Style, vielleicht keine LP sondern ne 7 Inch von den Rolling Stonesâ¦


----------



## tom23" (6. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hatte auch noch nie Probleme ohne der Scheibe, aber die Diskussion über das Teil ist gerade so gut in Schwung, also - hat noch jemand Argumente dafür oder dagegen...?!



Ich hab jetz kein Foto davon gemacht, aber mir hats einmal die Speichen fast durch, natürlich musste ich neu einspeichen
hab natürlich auch weitergetreten wie ein Stier..


----------



## erkan1984 (6. März 2007)

1stens: Das Alutech Bike sieht mal echt sch*** aus mit dem 26er hinten und dem 24er vorn, oder schiele ich!

2tens: Es mach wenig Unterscheid, ob sich die kette zwischen dem Ring und Kassette  klemt oder zwischen Kassette und Speichen außer,   
         das man bei letzter Variante die Kette leichter wieder raus bekommt.
3tens: Dass dies passiert muss ja die Kette auf dem Größten Ritzel sitzen, richtig? Richtig! Und das benutze ich zumindest ziemlich selten
          und wenn dann nur Bergauf und dann bin ich sehr langsam wodurch also nicht durch viel Druck auf die Kurbel wirkt und sich 
          die Kette da rein drehen könnte!


----------



## solberg (6. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Dagegen: Gewicht!



gewicht   10g? 20g? mußt mal vorm fahren kacken gehen. oder n schuck weniger währenddessen trinken. da sparst noch mehr gewicht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. März 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> gewicht   10g? 20g? mußt mal vorm fahren kacken gehen. oder n schuck weniger währenddessen trinken. da sparst noch mehr gewicht.



Gibt leut, die geben hunderte aus, nur um einmal Pinkel-Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## Spikey (6. März 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> gewicht   10g? 20g? mußt mal vorm fahren kacken gehen. oder n schuck weniger währenddessen trinken. da sparst noch mehr gewicht.



Das war ein Scherz


----------



## Chris B. (6. März 2007)

n'abend

hier mein torque nach nem kurzeinsatz, nicht spektakulär, werde in kürze meine bessere hälfte mal inklusive kamera zu ner tour einladen um ein paar nette pics zu schiessen, dann gibts mehr hier zu sehen. gruß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

...ich bin erblindet ...
oder seht ihr auch kein Torque 
tipp doch bitte noch was zwischen die  :)


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Es gibt' von VDO eine Vorbauhalterung (neben der Lenkerhalterung)...


Das geht viel einfacher und billiger:




Einfach diagonal durchfädeln -- hält wunderbar.
(wichtig: die Kabelbinder nicht allzufest anknallen, sonst ruinierst die Halterung!)


----------



## Didi123 (7. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (wichtig: die Kabelbinder nicht allzufest anknallen, sonst ruinierst die Halterung!)



Nicht wenn Du  eine Vorbauhalterung hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (7. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:
			
		

> 1stens: Das Alutech Bike sieht mal echt sch*** aus mit dem 26er hinten und dem 24er vorn, oder schiele ich!



Du schielst, und zwar gewaltig



			
				erkan1984 schrieb:
			
		

> 2tens: Es mach wenig Unterscheid, ob sich die kette zwischen dem Ring und Kassette klemt oder zwischen Kassette und Speichen außer,
> das man bei letzter Variante die Kette leichter wieder raus bekommt.



Du irrst, wenn sich die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen klemmt sind die Speichen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kaputt. Das zu verhindern ist das teil da, nicht als Kettenführung


Beim Canyon hab ich das Teil noch drinnen



wenns anfängt zu klappern kommt es raus, wie beim Zweitbike


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn Du  eine Vorbauhalterung hast...


----------



## tom23" (7. März 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Du schielst, und zwar gewaltig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




endlich mal einer, der's kapiert!

Vorbauhalter, ein Traumberuf eigentlich...


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

Zack.........

und ein neuer Schimmel-Reiter betritt die Canyon Bühne  





Weitere Fotos im Album.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (9. März 2007)

Ey Glückwunsch Hitzi, cooles Bike


----------



## schappi (9. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Zack.........
> 
> und ein neuer Schimmel-Reiter betritt die Canyon Bühne
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch Hitzi
kannste ja am Sonntag gleich mit in den Deister kommen:
Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3511089&posted=1#post3511089
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. März 2007)

Der VRO iss gut, gell?


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. März 2007)

Heute hat der Postmann endlich 2x geklingelt... Reiche bald mal ein ordentliches Foto nach... (Grüße noch an die Kollegen weiter oben im Thread  )


----------



## unchained (9. März 2007)

wunderschönes Gerät !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (9. März 2007)

Echt mal was anderes dieses Weiß, statt das von Canyon gewohnte Schwarz und Grau.  Und in ein paar Wochen wirds hier auch noch bunt, wenn die ESX und Torques kommen.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. März 2007)

Ist das ein L Rahmen?

Sieht verdammt schnittig aus!


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist das ein L Rahmen?
> 
> Sieht verdammt schnittig aus!



Meinst du mich? Wenn ja, dann ja: Ist ein L...

Das Weiß ist echt schick... Auch ein netter Kontrast zum HT Projekt:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/16469/Nox_SZ.jpg

Leider passt irgendwie an der Bremanlage noch nicht alles. Um den Anker zu werfen - insbesondere hinten - muss ich den Hebel fast ganz durchziehen. (Hebelwege sind sehr lang...) Ist das normal bei Oro? Kenne bislang nur meine XT Disc, und die fühlt sich völlig anders an. Der kleine Versteller am Hebel hat auch kaum einen Einfluss...


----------



## fox hunter (9. März 2007)

man ihr glückspilze mit euren neuen bikes. sind echt schön. vor allem die ganz weißen gefallen mir echt gut.

hab da mal ne frage und wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen, weil es auch was mit dem aussehen zu tun hat.

was meint ihr zu weißen laufrädern auf dem Torque FR 7. 
ich denke es sieht ganz geil aus, so in etwa wie bei nicolai.


----------



## thomasx (9. März 2007)

so hier mal meins
was mich schon wieder ärgert, ist das ich keinen Neo-Kettenstrebenschutz bei hatte


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist das ein L Rahmen?
> 
> Sieht verdammt schnittig aus!



Und falls du mich meinen solltest - richtig! Auch ein  "L" Rahmen.........

Glückwunsch auch an Johnny Rico - Bei mir sind die Hebelwege nicht so lang.....

Genaueres erst am Sonntag nach der ersten großen Tour  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Hitzi
> kannste ja am Sonntag gleich mit in den Deister kommen:
> Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3511089&posted=1#post3511089
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin  Schappi,

wir sind zwar auch im Deister aber schon mind. 1 Stunde früher  

Wir haben Familien Väter dabei und die haben nicht ewig Ausgang  

Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben. Es passt bestimmt nochmal. Im Norddeutschen Fred ist man ja auch unterwegs - gelle?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. März 2007)

Alle X.0 longcage dies jahr. Sind wohl zuviele X.0 Mediums letztes jahr zerbröselt..


----------



## AmmuNation (10. März 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich Johnny Rico gemeint.  Aber ich seh auch grad Hitzis Foto 
Ich find den S Rahmen hässlich, sorry, ist halt einfach absolut unschnittig. Der M oder L ist ein gutes zwischenmass. Bin selber auch L-Fahrer. 

@Johnny: Ich hab am alten selber ne Deore BR-M535 Disc. Die braucht viel mehr Handkraft und zieht auch schon vorher. Lässt sich an der ORO aber per Druckpunktverstellung umfummeln.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass du der ORO einfach Einbremszeit geben musst. Meine Bremst inzwischen wunderbar und Problemlos, ohne Handkraft und kaum Leerweg, will ich auch so.


----------



## Didi123 (10. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Alle X.0 longcage dies jahr. Sind wohl zuviele X.0 Mediums letztes jahr zerbröselt..



X9!


----------



## thomasx (10. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> X9!



er bezieh das wohl auf mein Bike, XC 8.0 hat das X.0 als Schaltwerk, und ist mit langen Arm


----------



## Spikey (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich find den S Rahmen hÃ¤sslich, sorry, ist halt einfach absolut unschnittig. Der M oder L ist ein gutes zwischenmass. Bin selber auch L-Fahrer.



Ah gut dass es dich gibt, den Stylepolizisten! Sind halt nicht alle 'L'-Fahrerâ¦hÃ¤sslich ist dein Rad auch, allein schon durch die Schwarz/Weiss Lackierungâ¦

Sorry, dass musste mal rausâ¦bin wieder wegâ¦


----------



## Didi123 (10. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> er bezieh das wohl auf mein Bike, XC 8.0 hat das X.0 als Schaltwerk, und ist mit langen Arm



Oh ja, sieht so aus! 
Hast Recht!


----------



## AmmuNation (10. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ah gut dass es dich gibt, den Stylepolizisten! Sind halt nicht alle 'L'-Fahrerhässlich ist dein Rad auch, allein schon durch die Schwarz/Weiss Lackierung
> 
> Sorry, dass musste mal rausbin wieder weg



Ich bin kein Stylepolizist. Ich werde ja von denen gejagt, wegen meiner Satteltasche. 

Ich rede nicht vom Bike selber (sind ja eh alles die gleichen  ) sondern einfach vom S-Rahmen, weil der unschnittig ausschaut. Irgendwie so zusammengequetscht.

Die cremeweisse Gabel haben übrigens alle XCs ab dem 5er... also machst du mich damit eigentlich garnicht fertig  Ich hab mich gut dran gewöhnt und es gefällt mir.


----------



## Johnny Rico (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @Johnny: Ich hab am alten selber ne Deore BR-M535 Disc. Die braucht viel mehr Handkraft und zieht auch schon vorher. Lässt sich an der ORO aber per Druckpunktverstellung umfummeln.
> 
> Es ist tatsächlich so, dass du der ORO einfach Einbremszeit geben musst. Meine Bremst inzwischen wunderbar und Problemlos, ohne Handkraft und kaum Leerweg, will ich auch so.



Zum Thema Leerweg habe ich noch einen ganz interessanten Thread gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=258716&highlight=leerweg+oro

Bin wohl nicht der Einzige, den das stört ...Bei mir sind es am Hebelende fast 4cm Leerweg  

@all: Könnt ihr bitte mal kurz bei euch danach schauen? 

Dank & Gruss
Markus


----------



## aemkei77 (10. März 2007)

wo ist jetzt genau das Problem, bei normal großen Händen ist doch der Druckpunkt genau dort wo er sein soll!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (10. März 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> wo ist jetzt genau das Problem, bei normal großen Händen ist doch der Druckpunkt genau dort wo er sein soll!?



Der fühlt sich halt recht schwammig an und kommt erst nach einigem Leerweg. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch völlig normal bei den Oros... Kann das nicht beurteilen, da mir der Vergleich fehlt und deshalb frag ich mal hier nach. Jetzt verständlicher?

Servus
Markus

P.S.: Hier noch, wie angedroht, ein schönes Foto vom Rad


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ah gut dass es dich gibt, den Stylepolizisten! Sind halt nicht alle 'L'-Fahrerhässlich ist dein Rad auch, allein schon durch die Schwarz/Weiss Lackierung
> 
> Sorry, dass musste mal rausbin wieder weg



Moin ! 

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden  
Ich habe ja das XC 7.0 - hätte also auch das weiße ordern können. Mir gefällt aber das schwarze mit weißer Gabel besser.  

Und zum Glück habe ich einen "M-Rahmen" - da bekomme ich auch keine Probleme mit Ammu  

So, hier scheint die Sonne - ich gehe (bzw. fahre) biken  

Schönes Wochenende


   Sado-Uwe
   black is beautiful


----------



## aemkei77 (10. März 2007)

> Der fühlt sich halt recht schwammig an und kommt erst nach einigem Leerweg. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch völlig normal bei den Oros... Kann das nicht beurteilen, da mir der Vergleich fehlt und deshalb frag ich mal hier nach. Jetzt verständlicher?



Ja, schon verständlicher. 
Schwammiger Druckpunkt kann auf mangelnde Entlüftung hinweisen.
Langer Leerweg hängt, wie schon irgendwo vermutet, manchmal mit der automatischen Belagsnachstellung zusammen, Behebung ist eh in dem von dir gebrachten Link zu finden.

Optimal wäre natürlich, die Hebel ziemlich nahe an den Lenker stellen zu können und dann relative kurzer Leerweg. 
Aber besser ein langer Leerweg als der Druckpunkt insgesamt zu weit weg.

Was hast du schon probiert - die Oro haben ja einen Adjuster, was ändert sich wenn du da drehst? Läuft die Scheibe mittig? Kolben mal rausgepumt und danach wieder zurückgedrückt?


----------



## thomasx (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht vom Bike selber (sind ja eh alles die gleichen  ) sondern einfach vom S-Rahmen, weil der unschnittig ausschaut. Irgendwie so zusammengequetscht.



es hat aber ein Vorteil, das Oberrohr kann, wie bei vielen hier, durch Lenker oder Schalthebel keine Beulen bekommen  
Der Lenker schlägt mit viel Platz über das Oberrohr ins Leere.


----------



## Johnny Rico (10. März 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Ja, schon verständlicher.
> Schwammiger Druckpunkt kann auf mangelnde Entlüftung hinweisen.
> Langer Leerweg hängt, wie schon irgendwo vermutet, manchmal mit der automatischen Belagsnachstellung zusammen, Behebung ist eh in dem von dir gebrachten Link zu finden.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Komme grad von der ersten Tour zurück. An die längeren Leerwege hab ich mich sehr schnell gewöhnt. Die Scheibe läuft allerdings wirklich nicht mittig, sondern schleift am äußeren Kolben. Ich musste mehrmals den SS aufmachen und das Rad leicht versetzt wieder einspannen, um das ständige 'singen' zu unterdrücken (unfassbar, wie sowas nerven kann). Werde mir morgen mal die Kolben vornehmen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast. Die Adjuster haben nur wenig Einfluss.

Die Bremsleistung ist - nachdem die Anlage jetzt ordentlich eingebremst ist - vom Feinsten. Was das angeht, kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren.


----------



## unchained (10. März 2007)

mal was von mir... ES7 mal anders ...


----------



## MX33 (10. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Die Scheibe läuft allerdings wirklich nicht mittig, sondern schleift am äußeren Kolben. Ich musste mehrmals den SS aufmachen und das Rad leicht versetzt wieder einspannen, um das ständige 'singen' zu unterdrücken (unfassbar, wie sowas nerven kann).




Hallo,

an meinem XC hatte ich das gleiche Problem , wollte es schon im Wald stehen lassen.
Das Problem konnte ich aber durch justieren der Bremszange beheben!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. März 2007)

Mit'm Ipod auf'n Ohren. So muss das  

(wenn man keine richtige Tour fährt)


----------



## Trollobaby (10. März 2007)

ei, ei, ei, chainy schatzi, wo ist den dein Helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. März 2007)

... hmmn


----------



## Niederbayer (10. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ... hmmn



Was willst Du uns sagen???


----------



## Friuli-Jay (10. März 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> ei, ei, ei, chainy schatzi, wo ist den dein Helm?


Ach ja,ist ja ein deutsches Forum.... da gibts immer Blockwärte!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. März 2007)

Rutscht man an den STämmen nicht schnell runter? Oder waren die irgendwie präpariert?


----------



## Madt (11. März 2007)

trau dich und probiers aus!!!


ansonsten...schonmal mit der hand ueber rinde gefahren...die ist rauer als jede straße....da haste grip...solange es net regnet


Ps: unchained....euer wald sieht ziemlich verwuestet aus...rollen da panzer durch?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @all: Könnt ihr bitte mal kurz bei euch danach schauen?
> 
> Dank & Gruss
> Markus



Fahr die Bremse ein. Das wird schon! Allerdings habe ich auch jetzt noch etwas komisches an der Bremse, obwohl längstens eingefahren, entdeckt: Wenn sie "kalt" ist, dann ist der Druckpunkt am gewohnten Ort. Wird sie warm nach einem längeren Downhill (oder wieso auch immer ich die Bremse baruche), man lässt sie los und zieht gleich wieder an, kommt der Druckpunkt sofort. Komisches Teil.  Fadet jedenfalls kein bisschen!



Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden
> Ich habe ja das XC 7.0 - hätte also auch das weiße ordern können. Mir gefällt aber das schwarze mit weißer Gabel besser.
> 
> Und zum Glück habe ich einen "M-Rahmen" - da bekomme ich auch keine Probleme mit Ammu



An deiner stelle hätte ich den Schimmel genommen, wenn es schon nicht mehr gekostet hätte. Natürlich ist die Kombi schwarz/weiss auch extravagant, aber schwarz hat doch wirklich jeder. Weiss ist wohl die Trendfarbe 2007... 
Ich hab dich aber immernoch lieb. 



thomasx schrieb:


> es hat aber ein Vorteil, das Oberrohr kann, wie bei vielen hier, durch Lenker oder Schalthebel keine Beulen bekommen
> Der Lenker schlägt mit viel Platz über das Oberrohr ins Leere.



... und dir in den Bauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> An deiner stelle hätte ich den Schimmel genommen, wenn es schon nicht mehr gekostet hätte. Natürlich ist die Kombi schwarz/weiss auch extravagant, aber schwarz hat doch wirklich jeder. Weiss ist wohl die Trendfarbe 2007...



Wenn weiß die Trendfarbe 2007 ist, heißt das ja, das am Jahresende mehr weiße Bikes rumfahren - dann ist mein schwarzes ja wieder die Ausnahme   

Tschüß


  Sado-Uwe


----------



## privy (11. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn weiß die Trendfarbe 2007 ist, heißt das ja, das am Jahresende mehr weiße Bikes rumfahren - dann ist mein schwarzes ja wieder die Ausnahme
> 
> Tschüß
> 
> ...



stimmt 
von trends halte ich eh nichts, würde mir lila als farbe gefallen würde ich es mir so lakieren lassen .

privy


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn weiß die Trendfarbe 2007 ist, heißt das ja, das am Jahresende mehr weiße Bikes rumfahren - dann ist mein schwarzes ja wieder die Ausnahme
> 
> Tschüß
> 
> ...



Naja, es gibt noch genug blackys aufm Markt. 



privy schrieb:


> stimmt
> von trends halte ich eh nichts, würde mir lila als farbe gefallen würde ich es mir so lakieren lassen .
> 
> privy



Von trends halte ich auch nichts, aber ich habe noch nie ein (gutes, richtiges, also keine Baumarktschlampe) weisses Fully gesehn... und schwarz ist halt immernoch am meisten vertreten.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (11. März 2007)

Heute waren es,ungelogen,19c im Schatten!Das heisst 10grad mehr in der Sonne.Da bekommt man langsam Angst...
Meine Jungs habe geschwitzt ohne Ende in Ihren Protektoren..Zum Glück benutze ich sowas nicht nie..
Ich bevorzuge das kleine schwarze!


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Beim Uphill hatte ich nur das T-Shirt an und mir die leichte Jacke umgebunden - es war richtig angenehm warm! 

Trotzdem war der Singletrail voller Schlamm, weils die letzten 2 Wochen nur geregnet hat. 

Welcome to the Jungle! 



Gleich am ende vom Trail 



Mein Haustrail voller Wasserfälle, wieder hoch


----------



## thomasx (11. März 2007)

bei uns hat es zwar auch die Nacht durchgeregnet, aber im Wald sah es besser aus wie gedacht. hatte extra den Schutz angebaut, bei den wenigen Schlamm hätte ich den auch zu Hause lassen können


----------



## Hennin (11. März 2007)

So, hier hab ich mal ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour. 

Mit der Lyrik gehts jetzt deutlich entspannter bergauf 



Rheinblick am Einstieg zur "Eselsteppe"



Ich



Ein Stück geiler Trail, man kann zwar nicht so viel Treppe erkennen, ist aber der härteste Trail den ich in meiner Gegend kenne! (Eselstreppe genannt^^)




Gruß Tobi


----------



## Bechy (11. März 2007)

Seehr schöne Fotos .

In Sachsen war heute auch bestes Frühlingwetter. War auch gute 40km mit dem Rad unterwegs. Leider Gottes ohne Kamera. Bin einfach nur gefahren. Irgendwo nervt es ja auch, immer anzuhalten und ein Foto zu machen.

Aber das nächste Mal gibt es wieder ein paar FOtos.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. März 2007)

Hennin, aber mal ne ehrliche Frage: Hättest das ganze Gebastel auch sein lassen können un dir nen 2007er FR Torque holen können.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Schwieriger Trail? Naja, man kennt ja das problem, dass auf Fotos vieles nicht so rüberkommt wie gewünscht. Aber der Teil da auf dem Bild sieht sehr einfach aus.  Kann aber sein dass nach der Kurve was brutales kommt, weiss ich ja nicht 

Habe heute auf meinem Haustrail auch ne ziemliche Knacknuss entdeckt. Wollte den mal verlassen und habe da auch sehr wenige Bikespuren entdeckt.. die enden dann vor einem 3m Drop in einen Bach, wo man sehr genau landen muss dass man nicht auf einen schroffen Stein fällt  Und von da aus führen die Spuren weiter...

Also wer DA runterkommt, der hat meinen Respekt! Ich hab dann jedenfalls Kapituliert und bin die Wurzeln die ich zuvor hochgerutscht bin (  ) wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IrrerIwan (11. März 2007)

Servus. Ich hatte am Wochenende auch mal die Kamera dabei und möchte euch die entstanden Bilder nicht vorenthalten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/82849

Das Problem mit der klingelnden, vorderen Bremsscheibe habe ich auch, allerdings nur in Schräglage (stört mich daher nicht). Was mich viel mehr nervt ist die überflüssige Druckpunktverstellung. Oder merkt von euch jemand einen Unterschied?


----------



## Hitzi (11. März 2007)

Sooooo..... der Tag ist fast vorbei und mein Schimmel hat mich heute wunderbar über die Trails im Deister geführt.

Bei wundervollem Wetter und milden Temperaturen habei ich Schappi zwischendurch *grüße* und auch den Bruder von meinem Bike als XC 7.0 in schwarz am Annaturm getroffen  

Ein schöner Tag.........  






Mittlerweile ist es wieder sauber und einsatzbereit......


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Johnny Rico (11. März 2007)

Eins von gestern (der Jungferfahrt sozusagen) 

Heute war Rennradfahren angesagt...


----------



## Hennin (11. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hennin, aber mal ne ehrliche Frage: HÃ¤ttest das ganze Gebastel auch sein lassen kÃ¶nnen un dir nen 2007er FR Torque holen kÃ¶nnen.



Tja, hÃ¤tte ich schon machen kÃ¶nnen, aber wollt mein Torque mÃ¶glichst schnell und die ganze Umbauaktion von DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel hat mich vielleicht 40â¬ mehr gekostet. Bikemarkt und so... 



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schwieriger Trail? Naja, man kennt ja das problem, dass auf Fotos vieles nicht so rÃ¼berkommt wie gewÃ¼nscht. Aber der Teil da auf dem Bild sieht sehr einfach aus.  Kann aber sein dass nach der Kurve was brutales kommt, weiss ich ja nicht



Tja, die SchlÃ¼sselstellen hab ich jetzt natÃ¼rlich nicht fotografiert, aber ich garantiere es dir, sie sind teilweise extrem und fÃ¼r mich nicht fahrbar(ist nicht umsonst an manchen Stellen Drahtseilgesichert)... ich arbeite dran und mache nÃ¤chstes mal richtige Fotos.
Der sichtbare Teil ist wirklich nicht schwer zu fahren aber sehr spaÃig!

GruÃ Tobi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. März 2007)

@ Hennin: Wo findet man den Trail? Is dat bei uns in der Nähe, sprich von MK aus zu erreichen ?


----------



## Hennin (11. März 2007)

Haha, ich wusste das du danach fragen wirst^^ 
Jo, is kein Problem 
Der Trail spuckt dich in Brohl Lützing aus. Ich fahre immer von Andernach aus dahin. Vor Namedy den Berg hoch, dann ein gissle über die Höhe radeln und am Knopshof vorbei und Richtung "Hohe Buche". Und da gehts auch schon Los mit dem Vulkanpark. Eselstreppe kommt dann hinter dem Vulkanpark...
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (12. März 2007)

So Zeit für neue Bilder. Ab heute gibt's unsere Transalp als Fortsetzungs-Roman in meinem Blog. Los geht's mit dem ersten Tag:





Bike-Transport mit der ÖBB:




Fotos gibt's natürlich unzählige ..aber nur im Blog


----------



## Christian_74 (12. März 2007)

Super Wuudi! Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Spikey (12. März 2007)

Hier Fotos meiner Tour gestern im Thüringer Wald bei Kaiserwetter.
















Das Bike ist ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IrrerIwan (12. März 2007)

Da war ich gestern auch. Siehe Bilder.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/82849


----------



## Spikey (12. März 2007)

IrrerIwan schrieb:


> Da war ich gestern auch. Siehe Bilder.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/82849



Haha, ist ja witzig, wann warst du dort? Wir waren ca. um 12 Uhr an dieser Stelle. Sind dann auf den Langertfelsen hoch und den Rennsteig zurÃ¼ck nach Frauenwald. 50 km, HM weiss ich nicht hab keinen Messer. Aber meinen Beinen heute zu urteilen waren es 5000 HM  
War das erste mal im ThÃ¼ringer Wald Biken, ich komme auf alle FÃ¤lle wieder, das war super schÃ¶n. Von Coburg aus schnell zu erreichenâ¦ Top


----------



## mfgoods (12. März 2007)

Hab das Big Mountain am WE auch wieder rausgelassen!


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

*iCanyon...*


----------



## erkan1984 (12. März 2007)

was hörst du denn feines, ich kannst nicht lesen!


----------



## Spikey (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> *iCanyon...*



Ich habs gewusst, der Didi ist ein Macuser, deshalb auch der Weiss-Tick, gell?






Geht mir genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> was hörst du denn feines, ich kannst nicht lesen!



Stand grad' RHCP - "Dani California" auf dem Display - ist aber nicht repräsentativ, weil direkt als nächstes Strassenjungs o.ä. auf der Playlist stehen könnte...
Bin musikmäßig recht flexibel!



Spikey schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst, der Didi ist ein Macuser, deshalb auch der Weiss-Tick, gell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macuser bin ich zwar nicht, aber fahrradtechnisch find' ich farbige Rahmen einfacher lebendiger als schwarz.
Speziell das Weiß wirkt halt irgendwie auch recht edel (auch beim iPod)!
Beim Auto bin ich da etwas konservativer, da steh' ich eher auf die dunklen Sachen...


----------



## IrrerIwan (12. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Haha, ist ja witzig, wann warst du dort? Wir waren ca. um 12 Uhr an dieser Stelle. Sind dann auf den Langertfelsen hoch und den Rennsteig zurück nach Frauenwald. 50 km, HM weiss ich nicht hab keinen Messer. Aber meinen Beinen heute zu urteilen waren es 5000 HM
> War das erste mal im Thüringer Wald Biken, ich komme auf alle Fälle wieder, das war super schön. Von Coburg aus schnell zu erreichen Top



Ich war so gegen 14:00 Uhr an der Talsperre. Da ich aus der näheren Umgebung komme, treibe ich mich dort öffters rum. Bin anschließend nach Schleusingen und über das Vesser-Tal in Richtung Rennsteig gestrampelt. Alle momentan eingestellten Bilder sind am letzten Wochenende im Umkreis von 30km entstanden. Wenn du von der Gegend mehr sehen willst, sag halt einfach bescheid. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/82849


----------



## erkan1984 (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Stand grad' RHCP - "Dani California" auf dem Display - ist aber nicht repräsentativ, weil direkt als nächstes Strassenjungs o.ä. auf der Playlist stehen könnte...
> Bin musikmäßig recht flexibel!
> 
> 
> ...



bedenke: Weiß ist genauso wenig eine Farbe wie Schwarz!
Also ist weiß nicht farbig! Ich hätte bei weißen rädern das Problem im Winter!
Und klamotten zu finden, die dazu passen


----------



## Spikey (12. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte bei weiÃen rÃ¤dern das Problem im Winter!



Welches Problem? Dass du dein Rad im Schnee nicht mehr finden wÃ¼rdest 

@IrrerIwan: Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Ich wohne in Coburg, werd sicher Ã¶fter mal in den ThÃ¼ringer Wald kommen, vielleicht geht ja mal ne Tour zusammenâ¦


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> bedenke: Weiß ist genauso wenig eine Farbe wie Schwarz!
> Also ist weiß nicht farbig! Ich hätte bei weißen rädern das Problem im Winter!
> Und klamotten zu finden, die dazu passen



Ich meinte auch eher mein Cannondale... (s. Galerie)


----------



## erkan1984 (12. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Welches Problem? Dass du dein Rad im Schnee nicht mehr finden würdest
> 
> @IrrerIwan: Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Ich wohne in Coburg, werd sicher öfter mal in den Thüringer Wald kommen, vielleicht geht ja mal ne Tour zusammen




ja so ungefähr!


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> bedenke: Weiß ist genauso wenig eine Farbe wie Schwarz!


Aha...
...und?



erkan1984 schrieb:


> Und klamotten zu finden, die dazu passen


Ähm, zu weiß und schwarz passt ja eh jede Farbe?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. März 2007)

Ich hab mein Radl heute mal auf den kleinen Nockstein nahe Salzburg getragen -- war echt schön und die Abfahrt zum Teil herrlich "trialig"...






Am Gipfel der Ausblick nach Salzburg: 





Und damit ich auch mal drauf bin, wenn ich schon keine Fotos beim Fahren gemacht hab...
(musste heute allein fahren und hatte keine Lust, mich mit dem Stativ u. Selbstauslöser zu spielen....)


----------



## privy (12. März 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Haha, ich wusste das du danach fragen wirst^^
> Jo, is kein Problem
> Der Trail spuckt dich in Brohl Lützing aus. Ich fahre immer von Andernach aus dahin. Vor Namedy den Berg hoch, dann ein gissle über die Höhe radeln und am Knopshof vorbei und Richtung "Hohe Buche". Und da gehts auch schon Los mit dem Vulkanpark. Eselstreppe kommt dann hinter dem Vulkanpark...
> Gruß Tobi



hi henin,
habe mal ein, zwei fragen.
da ich relativ oft den kranenberg hochfahre(nehme an damit meinst du "kurz vor namedy") und ich auch meine das ich schon an der hohe buche(an der kreisstrasse) gewesen sein müßte(kann mich auch irren), nun die fragen:
ist die eselstreppe auch mit einem nerve xc fahrbar und kannst du den eintieg ein wenig genauer mitteilen gerne auch als pn.
an drahtseilsicherungen kann ich mich nur kurz hinter der bytburg(burg rheinblick) erinnern.
danke im voraus für deine mühe.

privy


----------



## erkan1984 (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Stand grad' RHCP - "Dani California" auf dem Display - ist aber nicht repräsentativ, weil direkt als nächstes Strassenjungs o.ä. auf der Playlist stehen könnte...
> Bin musikmäßig recht flexibel!
> 
> 
> ...



zum fahren gibts keine bessere Mugge als Gugge, am besten sind die von den Schweizer kombos, mir fällt im moment keine ein, aber das macht echt laune und spornt an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (12. März 2007)

@FloImSchnee
Schöne Bilder, geiler Trail. Das zwiete Bild gefällt besonders gut!

@privy
Krahnenberg ist richtig, wenn du oben angekommen bist musst du dich halt immer schön rechts halten und richtung Knopshof, da gehts dann rechts ab richtug hohe Buche  und dann durch den Vulkanpark(ist auch schon ne Herausforgerung). Danach gehts nach links zum Alkerhof und dann noch ein paar hundert meter weiter. Man findet es eigentlich recht gut. Genauer kann ichs eigentlich nit beschreiben. Wenn man in etwa weiß wo Brohl Lützing liegt findet man das eigenlich...
Ich hab mich da auch mal mit meinem CARVER^^ hardtail dran versucht, kommt halt immer auf die Fahrtechnik an. Ich hab mit meinem Torque auch jetzt noch an manchen Stellen Probleme und fahre nicht alles.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hitzi (12. März 2007)

Sehr geiles Bild.........


**Am Gipfel der Ausblick nach Salzburg: **  

Besonders der Tacho gefällt mit......

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

@flo: Soviel zu der Frage "kann ich mit meinem Canyon auch Treppen runter fahren?"

Sag nich, du fährst auch die Leiter !? Wenn doch:


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. März 2007)

@Hennin & Hitzi: danke!

@exto: jene mit der Seilsicherung bin ich nicht gefahren -- die war wirklich arg steil... (und direkt danach eine Kehre mit steilem Abhang...  )
...die anderen Treppen bin ich schon gefahren.


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2007)

Tag 2 ist da.... 

Vor der Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch:




Nach der Abfahrt .... Sattel perfekt versenkbar:


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> zum fahren gibts keine bessere Mugge als Gugge, am besten sind die von den Schweizer kombos, mir fällt im moment keine ein, aber das macht echt laune und spornt an!



Hmm, irgendwann sind doch die Grenzen meiner Flexibilität erreicht... 
Hab' sowas mal bei 'nem Faschingsumzug vor ein paar Jahren gehört (es gibt hier sowas wie einen Narrenaustausch mit einer Partnerstadt in der Schweiz), und das war definitiv nicht mein Fall...


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. März 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Tuxer Joch...


Wow, schön!


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2007)

Nunja, das ist war Tuxer Wasserfall.

Das ist das Tuxer Joch:


----------



## SusXT (13. März 2007)

Some pictures from Belgium - Manhay in the Ardennes with my XC5. Great bike but the MC3.3 (dampfer) made some noise when in Propedal and is in repare now. After 4 months of biking in non-extreme conditions i find it urly/weired. Normaly it's garantee. I hope so.
These are pictures of my last ride. And now with this sunshine and temperatures...it hurts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (13. März 2007)

So guten Tach mal alle zusammen!
War heute ein wenig um Innsbruck unterwegs und hab dabei dieses kleine Video+Bilder gemacht.Grüße Richi
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13864


----------



## pjfa (13. März 2007)




----------



## erkan1984 (13. März 2007)

hey Pifa
it would be very nice if you invite us all for a big Canyon Renunion to Portugal


----------



## illuminato (14. März 2007)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand mal ein Bild des neuen ES 6 in Größe S posten könnte...ich würd mir das Ding nämlich gerne zulegen...bin aber noch am zögern. Daher würde ich es gerne mal "in echt" sehen und nicht immer nur das gleiche Bild auf der Homepage!
Wäre eine super Sache!

Thx


----------



## Gunnar (14. März 2007)

Vor der Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch:



*
Und wieder einmal der Wasserfall... *


----------



## Gunnar (14. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

Wo sind die ersten ESX? Sind doch jetzt als Expressbikes verfügbar


----------



## pjfa (14. März 2007)




----------



## varadero (15. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Radl heute mal auf den kleinen Nockstein nahe Salzburg getragen -- war echt schön und die Abfahrt zum Teil herrlich "trialig"...


 nicht schlecht Herr Specht!!
*Reschpekt*!  
Das entspricht nicht mehr ganz meinen Vorstellungen von einem fahrbarem Trail!!! 
(kenne den Nockstein gut, aber nur zu Fuß)

Varadero


----------



## Wuudi (15. März 2007)

Schiebepassagen gab's auf unserer Transalp auch 





P.S. Tag 4 ist online...


----------



## Augus1328 (15. März 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> nicht schlecht Herr Specht!!
> *Reschpekt*!
> Das entspricht nicht mehr ganz meinen Vorstellungen von einem fahrbarem Trail!!!
> (kenne den Nockstein gut, aber nur zu Fuß)
> ...



hmmm, ich erkenn da nur ein liegendes Fahrrad, wo fährt da jemand runter? 

Salve
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2007)

Nix Schiebepassage, Wuudi -- außer der Treppe mit Seilsicherung die auch auf den Fotos zu sehen ist und ein paar argen Stellen beim Gipfel oben bin ich alles gefahren!

@varadero: danke. Am Nockstein-Weg gibt's wirklich ein paar Schmankerl, leider sind aber die unteren 2/3 eher fad -- breit und flach.

Ich werd mir jetzt demnächst mal den Wanderweg vom Gaisberg rüber zum Nockstein anschauen -- der dürfte lecker sein!


@augus: ja, hast recht, die Fotos sind etwas fad, 
aber wie oben erwähnt hatte ich keine Lust, mit Stativ u. Selbstauslöser zu experimentieren -- es war schon ein bissl spät.


----------



## unchained (15. März 2007)

sooo hier von heute. war zwar ne scheiß tour, da ich nur 3 bananen gegessen hat... aber war insgesamt doch ganz gemütlich....


----------



## AmmuNation (15. März 2007)

Schained, brauchste schwarze Kabelbinder??


----------



## unchained (15. März 2007)

ja ... die packung schwarze kabelbinder ist vom ständigen Gabeleinschicken leer...   wird aber bei gelegenheit gewechselt


----------



## AmmuNation (15. März 2007)

Achso, deswegen.. hab mich schon gewundert, wieso du die nicht verwendest. Sind ja so viele dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

Unchained fährt wieder. YEY. Pass auf wegen Zecken da, gell?

Warum haste den Schnellspanner gewechselt?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

Schöne Fotos, heute:







Da gings runter. War nicht wirklich lustig.





Hat sich aber gelohnt.. Unten angekommen wollte jemand sein Ballon aufpumpen und abhauen:






Und hühner hab ich auch geärgert:


----------



## unchained (15. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Unchained fährt wieder. YEY. Pass auf wegen Zecken da, gell?
> 
> Warum haste den Schnellspanner gewechselt?



ja genau... die zecken...fiel mir auch ein an der stelle. Aber ich werd gleich mal meine beine untersuchen. 

Die Schnellspanner hab ich gewechselt, weil mir die jetztigen besser gefallen, eine höhere spannkraft haben und sauberer als die shimanos verarbeitet sind.ich hatte die hier noch rumfliegen.... und habse somit gewechselt...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (15. März 2007)

Hi ! Heute früh Feierabend gemacht und ne kleine Runde gedreht.

Das hier sieht ja noch normal aus:




Aber guckt man etwas höher ist's schon seltsam:




Wir Lipper sind halt schlau. Wir haben Bäume mit 2 Füßen - die kippen dann beim Sturm nicht so schnell um !  

Und hier noch ein Foto aus unserem Steinbruch: 





Nächste Woche gibt's lt. Wetterberich Schnee - also am besten morgen noch ne Schönwetterrunde fahren  

Sado-Uwe


----------



## unchained (15. März 2007)

oha ein lipper


----------



## mfgoods (15. März 2007)

@unchained: deine vordere Bremsscheibe sieht aus, als wäre die schonmal sehr sehr sehr heiß geworden?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (15. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> oha ein lipper



Genau ! Lippe rulez !


----------



## unchained (15. März 2007)

mfgoods schrieb:


> @unchained: deine vordere Bremsscheibe sieht aus, als wäre die schonmal sehr sehr sehr heiß geworden?



das sind nur die spiegelungen der umgebung... in dem fall... allerdings hatte ich die scheibe schon in allen farben ....


----------



## exto (15. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Wir Lipper sind halt schlau. Wir haben Bäume mit 2 Füßen - die kippen dann beim Sturm nicht so schnell um !



Leider stehen nicht überall so schlaue Bäume. Ich war gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Lemgo unterwegs, da sieht's immer noch bescheiden aus. Aber scheint ja in derNachbarschaft nicht besser zu sein (siehe Unchained)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> das sind nur die spiegelungen der umgebung... in dem fall... allerdings hatte ich die scheibe schon in allen farben ....



Es gibt nix schöneres als ne blau/grün/rot/schwarze Scheibe.  



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Da gings runter. War nicht wirklich lustig.



Natürlich wars nicht lustig. Ist ja viiiiiel zu schwer... da hat man eher Lebensangst.. 



Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Wir Lipper sind halt schlau. Wir haben Bäume mit 2 Füßen - die kippen dann beim Sturm nicht so schnell um !


----------



## Boombe (16. März 2007)

@unchained

ab wieviel bananen isses ne gute tour?


----------



## unchained (16. März 2007)

mind 6-7 ... wie gesagt. es lag nicht primär an den bananen... ich hätte vorher anstatt heißwürschtle ... mal nen teller nudeln essen sollen. dann wärs besser den berg hochgegangen.  ...


----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2007)

Servus,
zwei neue Updates für mein Torque wobei eins überhaupt nicht sein müsste  !!!
Ein drittes gibt es auch noch aber das findet ihr im Setup Thread.

So hier ist das brauchbare Update




wer es nicht gleich kennen sollte ich hab meinem Torque neue Pedale gegönnt !!!

Nun das Update das keine Sau braucht 




eine runde Inbusaufnahme in der Steckachse von der Fox, 
nächste Woche ist also ein Besuch beim Bikedoc angesagt damit dieser dann die Steckachse irgendwie rausmacht.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hennin (17. März 2007)

@Astaroth:
Die Pedale sind klasse, hab die auch. Machst du noch die langen Pins dran? Hab mir die direkt drauf gemacht, grip ist nochmal deutlich besser dadurch.

Sie Steckachse haste wohl ein bissle fest zugeknallt^^. Würd ich nie machen, zumal es passieren kann das sich auch noch die Inbus aufnahme rausdreht. Ist mir mal passiert nachdem ich mein Torque bei Canyon von der Inspektion abgeholt hab. Dann mussten die das erstmal mit Loctite wieder einkleben. Also immer nur leicht festziehen 
Zumglück hab ich das Problem nichtmehr... ein Hoch auf Maxle Steckachse 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. März 2007)

Astaroth - lass das schrauben mal anderen leuten. du gefährest deine gesundheit.

zur achse: das nächste mal mit nem drehmoment. wenn ich sehe, wie du die vermurkst hast, haste sicher auch die ausfallenden zu fest zugedreht. die dinger, steht alles im manual, mein junge, mit 2 nm anziehen. heisst: grad mal so geklemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2007)

Servus,
@alpha jeder fängt mal klein an und aus Fehlern lernt man.
Stimmt die Achse haben wir viel zu stark zugezogen da wir die Angaben falsch umgerechnet haben aber zum Glück gibt es ja hier das Forum wo ich mal nachgefagt habe und dann diesen Fehler gleich wieder korregiert hab. Warum dass dann der 5er Inbus ausgefotzt heute wurde keine Ahnung 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Boombe (17. März 2007)

die shimano pedale hab ich auch seit 4 wochen- ham aber schon n paar gramm aufm asphalt liegen lassen (zu weit in die kurve...). ich habe gleich ma die kurzen pins gewechselt- da hatte ich null halt.


----------



## AmmuNation (17. März 2007)

Ich hab auch noch was.
Waren übrigens wieder 2 Canyons dabei.. mein XC6.0 und das von der Stylepolizei gejagte 2006er XC5 (hab ich hier auch schon gepostet.)

Morgen gibts mehr... Ich denke, es wird anhand der weissen FOX nicht schwer zu erkennen sein, dass es meins ist. 
1200hm Singletrail am stück... und jetzt renn ich lieber, sonst wird noch jemand eifersüchtig.


----------



## E=MC² (17. März 2007)

Ist ja geil!!!
Ich hätte mir doch ein Canyon bestellen sollen, jetzt wo ich wehe, dass die Dinger sogar fliegen können...
Oder kann das nur dein Canyon?


----------



## AmmuNation (17. März 2007)

RedBull verleiht flüüüüügel...

An andern Stellen von dem unendlich langen Trail ist das Ding übrigens viel weiter und höher geflogen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

@Ammu: hast dus gut, 1200hm am Stück *träum* 
Aber ich glaube dann hätte ich mir doch lieber ein ES gegönnt ...


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @Ammu: hast dus gut, 1200hm am Stück *träum*
> Aber ich glaube dann hätte ich mir doch lieber ein ES gegönnt ...



Ich glaube, ich habe zu wenig erklärt. 

Das ist leider nicht hier, das ist schlappe 3.5h Zugsfahrt über den Gotthard entfernt, im tiefen, schönen Tessin. Es handelt sich um Cardada (resp. ganz oben Cimetta), den Hausberg von Locarno. Wäre das hier, hätte ich mir sicher ein ES gekauft. Wobei der Trail auch locker mit HT zu fahren ist.

Dann haben wir halt zu zweit ne Tour dahin geplant und sowas noch nie erlebt. Wir wohnen ja beide in der region Zürich, wo es natürlich auch sehr geile Trails gibt, jedoch sind die meisten nach ein paar hundert hm schon vorbei (wenn überhaupt so viel...). Am anfang wollte man kein Ende, später wünschte man sich sowas auch zu Hause, kurz vor Ende wollte man zu Mama heulen gehen  Der Trail ist "künstlich" und das merkt man auch gut. Viele Absätze sind einfach reingerammte Steinplatten, alle paar Meter liegen kurzgesätze Baumstämme quer im Weg... 
Der Anfang vom Trail war jedenfalls der Oberhammer. Je weiter es runter ging, desto langweiliger wurde es, ständig die gleichen Haarnadelkurven, das gleiche gehüpfe, relativ Monoton. Und durch so extrem viel Laub weiter unten wurde der Spass doch getrübt, da man nicht Racen konnte. Ständig bockte das VR auf weil etwas im Weg lag... 

Mein Hausberg #1 bietet 500hm am Stück, mein Hausberg #2 nur einige Trails mal zwischendurch, jedoch nicht am Stück, man muss immer auf Wanderwege zurückkehren, bis man mal irgendwo abweichen kann.

Illegal sind die Trails auf Berg #2 nicht. Offiziell aber auch nicht...  im gegensatz zu Cimetta und Uetliberg (#1).


----------



## dl-athen (18. März 2007)

Hallo, hier sind einige Bilder von heute morgen vom Parnitha (Nord - Westlich von Athen):


----------



## thory (18. März 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun das Update das keine Sau braucht
> ...
> ...




Hatte ich auch schon...

Das kannste selbst machen: zuerst besorgst Du Dir eine neue Steckache, das ist meist das langwierigste.
Dann bohrst Du 2 kleine Löchlein mit einer Bohrmaschine (so 2mm Bohrer) auf die Seite des runden Inbuslochs und steckst 2 Stifte (...z.B. Nägel, Schrauben, was der Keller so hergibt) in selbige. Diese beiden Stifte kannste mit einer breiten Zange (Z.B Wasserpumpenzange) greifen und dann mit der Zange die Achse rausdrehen. Hat bei mir funktioniert. 

Vorsicht beim bohren der Löscher walten lassen - zu einen sollte die es besseren Hebels wegen soweit aussen sein wie möglich zum anderen aber auf keinen Fall mit der Bohrmaschine irgendwas anderes als die Steckachse anbohren.

Und was lernen wir aus der Geschichte: mit dem Inbus die Steckachse nur locker 'rein und 'rausdrehen. Zum Halt sind ausschliesslich die Klemmschrauben gedacht. 

Gruss


----------



## Astaroth (19. März 2007)

Servus thory,
danke für deinen Tip! 
Habe mir heute einen Satz Linksausdreher besorgt und mit dem mache ich mich dann mal ans Werk.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (19. März 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus thory,
> danke für deinen Tip!
> Habe mir heute einen Satz Linksausdreher besorgt und mit dem mache ich mich dann mal ans Werk.
> 
> ...




für Linksausdreher könnte die Stirnseite der Achse zuwenig Material enthalten und das Loch nur vergrößeren..

Gruss


----------



## Astaroth (19. März 2007)

Servus,
die Achse ging mit dem Linksausdreher ohne Probleme raus muss jetzt nur noch einen passenden Händler finden der eine solche Achse auf Lager hat.

MfG
Astaroth

PS: auch wenn das Loch zu groß geworden wäre, wäre es doch egal gewesen den die Achse ist ja sowieso im Arsch
PPS: Achse ist bestellt


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2007)

Was kostet das Ding?


----------



## pjfa (19. März 2007)

No... no... it´s not me... yet


----------



## unchained (19. März 2007)

"not yet"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2007)

Wie hoch könnt ihr mit euren Torques im Stand nen Bunny hop?


----------



## unchained (19. März 2007)

willst du das wirklich wissen?


----------



## AmmuNation (19. März 2007)

Chainy, er will besser sein als du.


----------



## mtb88 (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
anbei Bild von meinem FS5000 Baujahr 2000. Immer noch Top, außer Dämpfer alles noch orginal und stets treu gedient. Ich liebe dieses Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> willst du das wirklich wissen?



ja, sag mal. ohne anlauf. nur hochjumpen.


----------



## cos75 (20. März 2007)

Bevor hier die ersten neuen ESX auftauchen, schnell noch ein paar Bilder vom "alten" ESX mit neuer Bereifung. 

(geputzt wird es nicht, wird ja zur Zeit eh gleich wieder dreckig).










Noch ein paar "alte" Actionbilder gefunden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2007)

Echt toller Trail!

Ich rätsle jetzt auch schon länger, ob ich mein monströses 48er KB nicht durch einen Bashguard ersetzen sollte...
...das Ding setzt einfach sehr bald auf. 
Andererseits genieße ich es, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch gut treten zu können...
Hach, immer diese Entscheidungen....


----------



## tschobi (20. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Echt toller Trail!
> 
> Ich rätsle jetzt auch schon länger, ob ich mein monströses 48er KB nicht durch einen Bashguard ersetzen sollte...
> ...das Ding setzt einfach sehr bald auf.
> ...



Ich meine ich hab die auch schon für 3 Blätter gesehen, kann das sein 
Damit hast du zwar nicht mehr Bodenfreiheit, aber die Felsen reißen dir trotzdem nicht die Zähne aus.

Weiß aber grad nicht wo ich das gesehen hab! Sowas such ich auch noch. Auf das 3Blatt verzichten will ich auf gar keinen Fall..


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2007)

Ja, genau um die größere Bodenfreiheit ginge es mir...


----------



## aemkei77 (20. März 2007)

die kleine Sehen einfach besser aus als diese L- Giraffen...

cooler trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. März 2007)

@cos75: Highrollerst Du jetzt  Zufrieden, im Vergleich zum Betty (weiche Mischung)? Bist Du den 2.5er Minion DH Single-Ply schon gefahren? Mit dem Minion bin ich auch super zufrieden, relativ leicht u. super Grip.

Ich werd die Tage auch mal ein neues Pic einstellen. Dann mit Truvativ Kettenführung, mittleres 36er Blatt u. Race Face Kettenführung. Schaut echt g`schmeidig aus.

Piss dann....

Salve
Oli

PS: Wenn ich die Aufacker Bilder seh dann krieg ich grad echt Bock zum Biken. Jetzt geht`s aber erstmal am Samstag eine Woche zum Boarden ;-)


----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2007)

> Wenn ich die Aufacker Bilder seh...


PSSST - willst Du wohl still sein! 
Aber es ist ja noch ein anderer Trail dabei: Pfingstwasserkopf! 

Mannomann - jetzt wirds echt haarig - ohne Radl...


----------



## klaus_fusion (20. März 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Ich werd die Tage auch mal ein neues Pic einstellen. Dann mit Truvativ Kettenführung, mittleres 36er Blatt u. Race Face Kettenführung. Schaut echt g`schmeidig aus.
> 
> Piss dann....
> 
> ...


 
Bin gerade zurück von einer Traumwoche Schifahren in der Schweiz. DreiTausendNeunHundert, saach ich nur.  

Ich mach auch grad was mit nem mittleren 36er für die nächste Saison. Und n bischen was stabileres drumrum...

Die Bilder und die Bikepark Videos im OGau Thread machen schon richtig Bock! Leider gehts mir grad wie Traildancer...

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## Augus1328 (20. März 2007)

@Klaus_Fusion:

Etwas offtopic:

Am 27.04. - 01.05. geht`s übrigens an Lago. Wie schaut`s aus?  

aha, welche Mühle wird`s denn?

Salve
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2007)

Auch OT: Wenns Torkelchen rechtzeitig kommt, wär ich gern dabei!


----------



## cos75 (20. März 2007)

@Flo: Hab nen 32er FSA Bashguard drauf, der kostet bei bike-components.de nur 13 Euro, da fällt die Entscheidung leichter.

@Oli: Ja seit dem der Highroller vorne statt hinten drauf ist, rollt es gleich viel leichter. Leider gibts die 1-ply Reifen nicht in 42a, sonst würde ich mir sofort einen für vorne kaufen, aber bis jetzt bin ich von dem Highroller begeistert. Den Minion R am Hinterrad bin ich am Samstag das erste Mal gefahren. Pics vom Big Mountain wären cool, dann hast auch keine Ausrede mehr, von wegen Bike ist zerlegt 

@Traildancer: Richtig erkannt, die Frühaufsteher-Tour wird wiederholt !

@klaus: Fusion erfolgreich zurückgegeben ?


----------



## exto (20. März 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> die kleine Sehen einfach besser aus als diese L- Giraffen...



Hach ich weiß ja nich. Ich hab grad das Gegenteil gedacht. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich immer die langen Dinger vorder Nase habe...


----------



## Augus1328 (20. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @Oli: Ja seit dem der Highroller vorne statt hinten drauf ist, rollt es gleich viel leichter. Leider gibts die 1-ply Reifen nicht in 42a, sonst würde ich mir sofort einen für vorne kaufen, aber bis jetzt bin ich von dem Highroller begeistert. Den Minion R am Hinterrad bin ich am Samstag das erste Mal gefahren. Pics vom Big Mountain wären cool, dann hast auch keine Ausrede mehr, von wegen Bike ist zerlegt



ok, ok, hier nun ein aktuelles Pic mit neuer KeFü u. Bash... Mein X-Gen Umwerfer ist über`n Jordan, muss den XT noch einbauen u. neue Züge verlegen.









@Traildancer: ja logo kannst mitkommen.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Boombe (20. März 2007)

löl, die Felgen... fies aber geil!
Ich brauche bald auch ersatz für meine Fat Albert. Hat mir wer einen Tipp?


----------



## unchained (20. März 2007)

big bettys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. März 2007)

Fat Albert!


----------



## Runner84 (20. März 2007)

Nachdem mein XC5.0 völlig überraschend mehr als zwei Wochen früher ankam , hier ein paar Fotos von den ersten Trockenübungen:















Neue Pedale kommen hoffentlich morgen. Die Wartezeit hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Einfach klasse...!


----------



## martin_k (20. März 2007)

Das arme Schaltwerk


----------



## unchained (20. März 2007)

3:1 is schon hart


----------



## Gunnar (20. März 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> Das arme Schaltwerk



Ist doch longcage, oder


----------



## AmmuNation (20. März 2007)

Aah! Es gibt sie, die 5er!

Da sieht man: Meine 200â¬ fÃ¼r bessere Naben/Kurbel und erstnoch ganze 2 Monate  haben sich gelohnt! 

Aber versprich mir bitte, dass du dieses arme X.9 niewieder so missbrauchst. Ist ja schlimm.


----------



## ezGringo (20. März 2007)

Auch mal ein Foto meiner Bike während ein'n Hometour:


----------



## Runner84 (20. März 2007)

@AmmuNation: versprochen 
Merke auch erst bei genauem hinsehen, was ich dem Schaltwerk da unbewusst angetan habe...aber Lob an die Community: Ihr habt sehr gute Augen


----------



## Markus23 (20. März 2007)

So dann werde ich mal mein Bike reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> 3:1 is schon hart



2007 gehts ja, dank long cage. 2006 medium-cage wäre es gesprengt geworden.

Übrigens: Bar ends und satteltaschen sind schwul    . HEHE.

Ihr könnt wieder gespannt sein: Freundin hat jetzt auch ein MTB - könnte also wieder coole Action-Videos von mir bald geben!


----------



## AmmuNation (21. März 2007)

Runner84 schrieb:


> @AmmuNation: versprochen
> Merke auch erst bei genauem hinsehen, was ich dem Schaltwerk da unbewusst angetan habe...aber Lob an die Community: Ihr habt sehr gute Augen



Eine Vergewaltigung übersieht man nicht. Das verbreitet sich wie ein Buschfeuer. 



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Übrigens: Bar ends und satteltaschen sind schwul    . HEHE.
> 
> Ihr könnt wieder gespannt sein: Freundin hat jetzt auch ein MTB - könnte also wieder coole Action-Videos von mir bald geben!



1. An einem Torque, ja.
2. Du? Freundin? Downhillt die auch wie du?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2007)

Was gings heut ab. Sonnenschein, Schneeverwehungen und ne wirklich nette Tour im lokalen Revier. Ich nutz die woche noch. Nächste woche gehts wieder Jobben.


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2007)

Alpha, du Witzbold.
Überaus kultige eBay-Auktionen hast du da laufen...


----------



## AmmuNation (21. März 2007)

Allerdings kultig. 

Was mich wundert, was das alte Canyon-C hier auf dem Sattel verloren hat??


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2007)

Ist ne Sonderanfertigung von Canyon. Hab mir extra deren Logo in den Sattel machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (22. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Alpha, du Witzbold.
> Überaus kultige eBay-Auktionen hast du da laufen...



Also das grenzt langsam wirklich an Kabarett    

Alpha, wirklich, du bringst bestimmt nicht nur mich zum wirklich ehrlich gemeinten Schmunzeln und Lachen


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @klaus: Fusion erfolgreich zurückgegeben ?


 
Der Dealer ist gerade im Urlaub. Nächste Woche gehts ans eingemachte. Ich will dann endlich wissen ob die Kiste repariert wird oder Rückgabe etc.

N neues Teil kann ich mir ja erst holen wenn das mit dem alten Bike klar ist.
Leider. Und bis dahin fühl ich mich genauso amputiert wie Traildancer.  

@LagoFreaks: Viel Spass! Kann leider nur mit wenn ich n bike hab. Schaut aber nicht danach aus. ***grrrrrrr


----------



## Hitzi (22. März 2007)

Eigentlich sollten die nächsten Tage den Sonnenschein und 20 Grad erwartet werden. Ist doch schließlich Frühlingsanfang.
Aber im Rahmen des Klimawandels verschiebt sich ja so einiges......... Auch der Schnee.......  

Vor ein paar Jahren war es auch noch normal wenn zur CeBiT in Hannover Schnee fiel aber dieses Jahr hätte ich damit eigentlich nicht gerechnet......

Egal, ich habe meinen Schimmel mal kurz auf die Therese geschoben für einen geplanten Schnappschuss......... seht selbst  





Macht bei jedem Wetter eine gute Figur  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## E=MC² (22. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Macht bei jedem Wetter eine gute Figur



Stimmt!


----------



## AmmuNation (22. März 2007)

Hast du da einen CONTI-Schriftzug?? :kotz: 

Was ist eigentlich, wenns dich mal umhaut... findet man das ding wieder?


----------



## thomasx (22. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Egal, ich habe meinen Schimmel mal kurz auf die Therese geschoben für einen geplanten Schnappschuss......... seht selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sind die Geschmäcker halt verschieden, mich kann die weiße Karre nicht vom Hocker reissen

BLACK


----------



## cmefly (23. März 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> @LagoFreaks: Viel Spass! Kann leider nur mit wenn ich n bike hab. Schaut aber nicht danach aus. ***grrrrrrr



Armes Hasi.... soll ich Dir eins von meinen leihen?  
das Hardtail ist noch frei und das Rennrad wollteste doch sowieso schon nicht mehr hergeben.... 
ansonsten arbeiten wir doch schon an einer Alternative weil auch "dat cme" für die nächste Saison was "härteres" braucht!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2007)

So, genug gespielt. Jetzt kommt was richtiges ans Torque:






Die Nobby kommen ans ES, die alten Albert bekommt meine Frau. Die FA das Torque. Bei den 130g Schwalbe Xlight schläuchen bleib ich auch.


----------



## Sisu (23. März 2007)

@alpha
warum auf einmal dieser Sinneswandel? 
Dachte du wärst mit den NN auf dem Torque sooooooooooo zufrieden?
Hab´ ich da am Ende was verpaßt?


----------



## Spikey (23. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So, genug gespielt. Jetzt kommt was richtiges ans Torque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt, was die Brunox-Spraydose für nen Ehrenplatz an deinem Bike erhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ....was richtiges .... Torque


Das wäre aber wohl eher ein 2,5er oder 2,7er Minion oder Highroller...


----------



## GerhardO (23. März 2007)

> Das wäre aber wohl eher ein 2,5er oder 2,7er Minion oder Highroller...


Nö - die sind zu schwer zum Runtergtragen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @alpha
> warum auf einmal dieser Sinneswandel?
> Dachte du wärst mit den NN auf dem Torque sooooooooooo zufrieden?
> Hab´ ich da am Ende was verpaßt?



Die NN machten das Bike unter 15 kilo schwer. Jetzt ist das Bike wieder jenseits der 15 kilo. So muss das sein 

Spass beiseite. NN sind 1A reifen. Gäbs die als Snakeskin natürlich noch besser. Grund für die FA sind einfach die positiven Stimmen hier.


----------



## Hitzi (23. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hast du da einen CONTI-Schriftzug?? :kotz:
> 
> Was ist eigentlich, wenns dich mal umhaut... findet man das ding wieder?



In der Hauptstadt von Conti darf man auch ruhig mal seine "Local Heroes" unterstützen.

Das bedeutet "Contis" ( http://www.conti-online.com )fahren und "Herry" ( http://www.herrenhaeuser.de) saufen!!!

Im Moment sind zwar die NN montiert aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit kommen da wieder Contis drauf   Im Werksverkauf preislich nicht zu schlagen.

Bin heute bei Nässe mit den NN übel gerutscht........ gefällt mir nicht....... Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion über pro und contra NN - Danke!

Diese Seite des Rahmens sah ohne Aufkleber einfach zu nackich aus......  

UND: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mich beim Sturz übersehen könnte  


Grüße Hitzi


----------



## AmmuNation (23. März 2007)

Alpha.. Frau? Seit wann? Gestern wars noch deine Freundin. Oder war heute Hochzeit und du hast mich nicht zum schmarotzen eingeladen? 



Hitzi schrieb:


> In der Hauptstadt von Conti darf man auch ruhig mal seine "Local Heroes" unterstützen.
> 
> Im Moment sind zwar die NN montiert aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit kommen da wieder Contis drauf   Im Werksverkauf preislich nicht zu schlagen.
> 
> ...



1. Support your local Big Red Machine.   (Hätte ich nen rotes Canyon, wäre so einer schon längst drauf.  )
2. Naja, wenn man das Werk um die Ecke hat ist das schon geil. 
3. NN Rutschen tatsächlich gern, ist ein kleiner minuspunkt, hatte aber nie Probleme damit. Die Comments von wegen "Nasser Asphalt und NN Lebensgefährlich" und was auch immer sind völlig idiotisch.  Ich bin schon einige male mit dem NN eine pflotschnasse Strasse gefahren und der hielt Bombenfest.
4. Naja der silbrige Conti Kleber passt ja auch gut ins Gesamtbild, zum Schimmelchen.
5. Nicht dich, aber das Bike im Schnee.


----------



## pjfa (23. März 2007)

Long live XC7  
Welcome to ES 9.0  
http://canyon-es9.blogspot.com/


----------



## Trollobaby (23. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So, genug gespielt. Jetzt kommt was richtiges ans Torque:



   was richtiges, ja ne is klar. Am Hardtail wäre das was Richtiges, aber am Torque ist das ja wohl ein Witz. Pass auf, dass sie nicht schmutzig werden alpha


----------



## Laudach (23. März 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, was Trollobaby's Spruch "NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN - SS IST DAS EINZIG WAHRE" bedeuten soll? Vor allem das "SS" irritiert mich ein wenig. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das gemeint ist, man könnte es aber falsch verstehen!


----------



## unchained (23. März 2007)

SS = Singlespeed, du Maulheld ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laudach (23. März 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> SS = Singlespeed, du Maulheld ...



OK, alles klar. Zum "Maulheld": Sehr viel vorsichtiger hätte ich mich wohl nicht mehr ausdrücken können. Man kann schließlich nicht alle Abkürzungen kennen und die prominentere Bedeutung von SS ist eine ganz andere! Alles klar, du Hitzkopf?


----------



## Hitzi (23. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 2. Naja, wenn man das Werk um die Ecke hat ist das schon geil.


Richtöööööch.......  


AmmuNation schrieb:


> 3. NN Rutschen tatsächlich gern, ist ein kleiner minuspunkt, hatte aber nie Probleme damit. Die Comments von wegen "Nasser Asphalt und NN Lebensgefährlich" und was auch immer sind völlig idiotisch.  Ich bin schon einige male mit dem NN eine pflotschnasse Strasse gefahren und der hielt Bombenfest.



Bin eher auf matschigem Untergrund gefahren und was erschwerend hinzu kam - ich kenne die Strecke aus dem FF bei jeder Witterung ...... und dann mit diesen Reifen rutschen - nix da - Conti druff ........  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> 4. Naja der silbrige Conti Kleber passt ja auch gut ins Gesamtbild, zum Schimmelchen.


Stimmt auffallend  


AmmuNation schrieb:


> 5. Nicht dich, aber das Bike im Schnee.



Hätte ich auch schwer gewundert........... aber die Aufkleber von Conti reflektieren bei Licht - Also braucht man nur warten bis es dunkel wird und dann mit der Taschenlampe suchen gehen.......

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## unchained (23. März 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> OK, alles klar. Zum "Maulheld": Sehr viel vorsichtiger hätte ich mich wohl nicht mehr ausdrücken können. Man kann schließlich nicht alle Abkürzungen kennen und die prominentere Bedeutung von SS ist eine ganz andere! Alles klar, du Hitzkopf?




hast ja recht ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> was richtiges, ja ne is klar. Am Hardtail wäre das was Richtiges, aber am Torque ist das ja wohl ein Witz. Pass auf, dass sie nicht schmutzig werden alpha



am torque passen BBs oder al mighty gut. jedoch sind diese leider unpraktisch, da ich um in den wald zu kommen mal so eben .. 30  bis 45 min über teer muss. vielleicht wohn ich irgendwann mal praktischer, dann kommen die BBs wieder drauf. echt geniale traktor-reifen!


----------



## cos75 (23. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> am torque passen BBs oder al mighty gut. jedoch sind diese leider unpraktisch, da ich um in den wald zu kommen mal so eben .. 30  bis 45 min über teer muss. vielleicht wohn ich irgendwann mal praktischer, dann kommen die BBs wieder drauf. echt geniale traktor-reifen!


Der Big Betty ORC rollt eigentlich ziemlich leicht.
Ich hab hier nen alten Reifentest aus der Bike liegen und da hat der Fat Albert den gleichen Rollwiderstand wie der Big Betty ORC (31 Watt). Hast du dir nicht gerade Fat Alberts gekauft ?


----------



## unchained (23. März 2007)

hach ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Der Big Betty ORC rollt eigentlich ziemlich leicht.
> Ich hab hier nen alten Reifentest aus der Bike liegen und da hat der Fat Albert den gleichen Rollwiderstand wie der Big Betty ORC (31 Watt). Hast du dir nicht gerade Fat Alberts gekauft ?



Nun, vielleicht hab ich die Alberts ja falsch rum aufgezogen, dass sie so leicht rollen   

Selbst wenn sie gleich gut rollen - der Fat Albert ist immer noch 150 gramm leichter als nen BB. Robust alle mal genug.

Laut meinen Infos würde 2008 Schwalbe nen NN 2,4 mit Snakeskin rausbringen. Das wär nett


----------



## Raoul Duke (23. März 2007)

die kann man auch auf links aufziehen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. März 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> die kann man auch auf links aufziehen?



Türlich. Profil nach innen. Wurd mir doch vor langem hier gesagt


----------



## thto (23. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Der Big Betty ORC rollt eigentlich ziemlich leicht.
> Ich hab hier nen alten Reifentest aus der Bike liegen und da hat der Fat Albert den gleichen Rollwiderstand wie der Big Betty ORC (31 Watt). Hast du dir nicht gerade Fat Alberts gekauft ?



meine in erinnerung zu haben dass der BB über 45 watt RW hat... sprich damals im test nicht über 45 W testbar..... na ja jeder wie er mag 
gehe jetzt schlafen gute nacht 
TT


----------



## exto (23. März 2007)

"profil nach innen" ist ne Chauvi-Empfehlung für ne andere Art von Gummis...


----------



## cos75 (23. März 2007)

thto schrieb:


> meine in erinnerung zu haben dass der BB über 45 watt RW hat... sprich damals im test nicht über 45 W testbar..... na ja jeder wie er mag
> gehe jetzt schlafen gute nacht
> TT


Über 45 Watt hatte die weiche Gooey Gluey Mischung. Ich rede von der harten ORC Mischung die Alpha fährt.

Wann gibts erste Fotos vom ES mit neuer Gabel ?


----------



## unchained (23. März 2007)

neue gabel? oder meinst du das ES x.x ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2007)

Wo bleiben eigentlich die neuen ESX? Soweit man das hier mitbekommt wurde ja schon mind. eins ausgeliefert!


----------



## thto (23. März 2007)

tja gute frage, alle teile liegen hier im wohnzimmer, mein kollege und forummod bauen wir zusammen hoffentlich bald ein, ,mal gespannt ob die PIKE was kann oder ob ich 550 euro in den wind geschossen habe..... 

feder muss auch noch getauscht werden.....

aber dann freu ich mich auf den ersten ausritt...

sorry für tippfehler, der leckere 2004er frühburgunder ausm rheingaun (letzte flasche *heul*) is dran schuls *lach*


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (23. März 2007)

Bin schon gespannt wo die Trompete am Bike untergebracht wird  

OCC lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (23. März 2007)

thto um 22:39 schrieb:


> gehe jetzt schlafen gute nacht
> TT





thto um 23:00 schrieb:


> sorry für tippfehler, der leckere 2004er frühburgunder ausm rheingaun (letzte flasche *heul*) is dran schuls *lach*



Soso...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. März 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig noch ne Bike 08/2004 - reifentest? 05/2005 / 07/2006 und kann mal was berichten wie der big betty ORC gegen albert / nn / fat albert abschneidet?


----------



## Dot (24. März 2007)

Nachts um halb zwei kommt man auf die besten Ideen, oder wie?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

Du hast die Reifen doch zuhause liegen - teste doch selbst, davon hast du am allermeißten!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du hast die Reifen doch zuhause liegen - teste doch selbst, davon hast du am allermeißten!



Hab am Freitag 6 reifen ummontiert. Hab jetzt wirklich keine Lust noch mehr zu fummeln.

Heute 1h im Regen/Schlamm/Dreck mit Freundin gefahren. Albert und Fat Albert machten ne 1A figur. Ich fahr den FA mit 2,5 bei ~ 80 kilo, ihr hab ich den A mit 2 bar bei 60 kilo aufgepumpt. 

Die Shimano 647 pedale sind 1A. Kann ich weiter empfehlen. Und den DHX hab ich gestern nen anderes Setup mit 20% sag verpasst und siehe da - er wippt auch nicht mehr.

Pics leider keine, war nur am Pieseln. Aber war ne schöne Tour gewesen.


----------



## Hitzi (24. März 2007)

Ich war heute mit den NN unterwegs und die nächste Amtshandlung wird das abziehen dieser Reifen sein........  
Bei matschigem Untergrund so schlecht.......... Verstehe gar nicht wie man die NN in Tests so hochloben kann......... auf Schotter und Teer sind die Eigenschaften wohl gut aber nicht im Gelände  
Da lobe ich mir meine Contis............. mal ganz abgesehen vom Preis.........  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## illu622 (24. März 2007)

So sah es noch vor ein paar Stunden aus. Nagelneu, blitzblank und unschuldig.
Jetzt ist es schwarz/braun und gebraucht!   War wohl doch noch ein wenig schlammig.  


Reflektoren müssen natürlich noch ab! Wird jetzt beim säubern erledigt!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit den NN unterwegs und die nächste Amtshandlung wird das abziehen dieser Reifen sein........
> Bei matschigem Untergrund so schlecht.......... Verstehe gar nicht wie man die NN in Tests so hochloben kann......... auf Schotter und Teer sind die Eigenschaften wohl gut aber nicht im Gelände
> Da lobe ich mir meine Contis............. mal ganz abgesehen vom Preis.........
> 
> ...



zum glück gibts für jeden geschmack reifen


----------



## Spikey (25. März 2007)

NN sind für mich perfekt. Wegrutschen bei Nässe? Eben nicht keine Ahnung, aber ich komm gut klar mit den Nics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

Fat Albert fahren sich sehr gut. Rollwidestand kaum merklich höher als der NN. Guter Grip in allen Lagen. Gute Selbstreinigung. FA und NN 2,4 würde ich auf eine Stufe stellen.

Freundin ist auch von den alten Alberts begeistert. Gerade für sie als Anfänger bringt nen dickerer Reifen mehr Fahrsicherheit. Sie fuhr vorher nen Fast Fred. Der hoffnungslos in allen Lange überfordert ist und nur auf Teer zu gebrauchen war. Passte aber hinten in ihr Cube Acid gerade so rein. 3 mm Flucht zum Umwerfer. Bis jetzt einwandfrei. 

Das Acid find ich persönlich sehr gelungen. Nur die Reifen dran waren für nen falschen Einsatzzweck und die Federspirale der Gabel muss gegen was schwächeres getauscht werden.






Bitte nicht über den Sattel meckern - mein Po hat heut nach 3 h immer noch nicht weh getan.


----------



## aemkei77 (25. März 2007)

Mein Canyon jetzt auch wieder fit für die Saison:

Laufräder neu eingespeicht, Hinten auf Gustav M aufgerüstet, Federgabel neu lackiert, Bremsen entlüftet, neue Latexmilch für die Tubeless...der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

Der dicke Gustl hat ja irgendwie was...


----------



## thomasx (25. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bitte nicht über den Sattel meckern - mein Po hat heut nach 3 h immer noch nicht weh getan.




nee nicht der Sattel, aber was ist den da am Lenker
BarendZ am Torque


----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

Damit Schappi dann auch zufrieden ist, hier mal Fotos vom funktionellsten Zubehör an meinem ESX.

 





hier noch Mal im Detail:


----------



## dawncore (25. März 2007)

oh Gott exto ich habe hier mein Abendessen vor Augen und im Mund dann dann scrollt man hier runter *buäh* ich hätte mich fast übergeben!

Abartig, widerlich, ekelerregend. Ich würde jedes ES(X) sofort klauen, wenn es von seinem Besitze so denunziert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

Du sitzt mit deinem Abendessen vorm Rechner  

Das mit dem klauen würd ich mir überlegen. Das Ding ist nämlich n Diebstahlschutz...


----------



## unchained (25. März 2007)

wie geil


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

ich hoff das war ne taube, über die du  gefahren bist. ich habs schon 20 mal probiert.. ich treff die dinger nie 

oder ists vielleicht nen neumodischer reifenheber?... dinge gibts


----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ich hoff das war ne taube, über die du  gefahren bist. ich habs schon 20 mal probiert.. ich treff die dinger nie
> 
> oder ists vielleicht nen neumodischer reifenheber?... dinge gibts



Ostafrikanisches Perlhuhn. Sehr wehrhaft, aber lecker.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. März 2007)

DAS war also das Mysteriöse teil, was man letztes mal nicht erkennen konnte. 

Mal ernsthaft: Woher haste das Teil? Ist ja widerlich!


----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

Stadtkind? Vegetarier?

Wiederlich find ich andere Sachen. Der Rest (jedenfalls einiges davon) war, wie gesagt lecker...


----------



## unchained (25. März 2007)

ich finds krass und mich würds nich störn .... eher faszineiren ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

canyon fahrer sind schon merkwürdig. der eine macht barends an nen freerider, der andere hühnerkrallen an sein enduro.


----------



## exto (25. März 2007)

Jaaaaaa, ich geb's zu: Is wirklich n bisschen ekelig. Die Kabelbinder sind halt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Ich such noch nen fähigen "Metaller", der mir ne schöne Halterung dafür fräst.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (25. März 2007)

Moin ! 

Ich war heute mal ein wenig hier bei uns im Steinbruch unterwegs: 





der "Weg" zum Steinbruch: 





und noch mal mit Canyon (von wegen Canyon Galerie und so):





und so sieht der Steinbruch aus (als Panoramafoto):






Tschüß und arbeitsreiche Woche 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hayes (26. März 2007)

@exto,
Ich könnte dir eine Halterung fräsen aber nur für den Flite-Sattel. Die ist dann in der Mitte des Sattels angebracht, an Stelle des Netzes in der Aussparung.

Ich kann dir garantieren dass diese Vorrichtung deine Durchblutung um ein vielfaches verbessern wird !

Gruss Simon....


----------



## schappi (26. März 2007)

@Exto,
jetzt können wir es endlich alle in Großaufnahme bewundern.
Ich persöhnlich finde es eines der gelungensten Tuningteile des Jahres!!

Und ein guter Diebstahlschutz dazu.
Gruß
Schappi
p.s: diese warmduschenden turnbeutelvergessenden Stadtbewohner finden das ekelig?
Als ich klein war hat man Rinderknochen als Schlüsselanhänger genommen und aus Kuhhörnern getrunken.
Ich hatte mir schon überlegt als Gegenstück zu exto ein paar Schweineaugen an den Sattel zu hängen, damit exto sich beobachtet fühlt wenn er hinter mir herfährt-- aber die sind vieleicht zu leicht verderblich


----------



## xysiu33 (26. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe: da kommt bei dir in der Nähe ein echtes Rampage-Feeling rüber... 

Die Location muss du an Red-Bull melden - vielleicht veranstalten Sie dort ein Event...


----------



## AmmuNation (26. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Exto,
> jetzt können wir es endlich alle in Großaufnahme bewundern.
> Ich persöhnlich finde es eines der gelungensten Tuningteile des Jahres!!
> 
> ...



Garnich Stadt! Is halt ungewohnt! Aber tatsächlich gelungen getunt. 
Aus Kuhhörnern trinke ich heute noch... an einem Metalkonzert muss das so


----------



## M!ke (26. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Damit Schappi dann auch zufrieden ist, hier mal Fotos vom funktionellsten Zubehör an meinem ESX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn.... Das gibt       wegen des Freakfaktors... btw. Wir Landkinder werden nicht so schnell krank... 

Haltet die Speichen steif...

M!ke


----------



## braintrust (26. März 2007)

was wiegt sowas? klackert das nich ständig am sattel oder am sattelrohr?


----------



## Niggels (26. März 2007)

Ein allzeit treuer Wegbegleiter...


----------



## exto (27. März 2007)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ein allzeit treuer Wegbegleiter...



Stimmt! Ich weiß es zwar nicht mehr ganz genau, aber mindesens seit 10 Jahren...

@braintrust: geschätzte 10-15 g. Wenn's an der Sattelstütze klackert, weißt du, dass du unrund (und damit ineffizient) fährst. Noch ne nützliche Funktion...


----------



## Pumabert (27. März 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> mir is mal ein kanjon gebrochen war aus stiel. voll der schrott...
> 
> peace



 

was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (27. März 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> mir is mal ein kanjon gebrochen war aus stiel. voll der schrott...
> 
> peace



und dabei bist du auf den Kopf gefallen?  

Hier das White Zombie auf meinem Lieblings Singletrail:


----------



## Spikey (27. März 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> habt doch alle keine ahnung...
> nein ich hatte nen helm auf und bin ned aufn kopf sondern auf die hände gefallen
> 
> peace man, joh



Aha, dein Hirn sitz bei dir also in den  Händen tut mir leid für dich, ehrlich


----------



## thory (27. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Aha, dein Hirn sitz bei dir also in den  HÃ¤ndenâ¦ tut mir leid fÃ¼r dich, ehrlichâ¦



Och, wenn das hirn nÃ¤her am ort der Handlung ist, kann bei gewissen tÃ¤tigkeiten von vorteil sein, insbesondere wenn die nervenbahnen sich sonst durch eine besonders hohe Ã¼bertragungszeit auszeichnen ...


----------



## Pumabert (27. März 2007)

@Spikey

Was ist das für ein neckischer Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Didi123 (27. März 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Och, wenn das hirn näher am ort der Handlung ist, kann bei gewissen tätigkeiten von vorteil sein, insbesondere wenn die nervenbahnen sich sonst durch eine besonders hohe übertragungszeit auszeichnen ...


----------



## Spikey (27. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> @Spikey
> 
> Was ist das für ein neckischer Flaschenhalter?



Das ist der Tacx Tao in Silber, gibts auch in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfgoods (28. März 2007)

Verdammt geiles Wetter für einen Raceday am vergangenem WE!


----------



## tom23" (28. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> canyon fahrer sind schon merkwürdig. der eine macht barends an nen freerider, der andere hühnerkrallen an sein enduro.



sollen wir mal ne Umfrage starten, was die Leute geschmackloser finden?


----------



## Ronja (28. März 2007)

Ja: Hühnerkralle!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. März 2007)

@mfgoods: schön, endlich mal wieder ein Foto mit Pepp...


----------



## exto (28. März 2007)

Ronja schrieb:


> Ja: Hühnerkralle!




 Auf Barends am Slayer stünde ja auch das sofortige Rocky Mountain - Verbot auf Lebenszeit, oder?


----------



## mfgoods (28. März 2007)

Ich glaub, mich hat ein Frosch beobachtet! Die etwas andere Sicht!


----------



## aemkei77 (28. März 2007)

cooles Bild - echtes Fisheye oder photoshopped? 

Welche Travis ist das?


----------



## AmmuNation (28. März 2007)

Geiles Pic. Gibt dann gleich 15 von 10 Stylepunkten.


----------



## mfgoods (28. März 2007)

@aemkei77
Mit aufgesetzter Linse fotografiert.
Und: eine 180er TPC


----------



## Spikey (28. März 2007)

Heute auf der Fireabendrunde das Bike geht so gut, Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (28. März 2007)




----------



## aemkei77 (28. März 2007)

@nfgoods - weitwinkelkonverter? 0.45x? Wie macht sich die Travis so?

hier mochmal meins


----------



## mfgoods (28. März 2007)

Was die Fotografiererei angeht war ich nur eines der Motive, von der Technik habe ich nicht so die Ahnung, das macht ein Kumpel. Es gibt noch mehr solche Bilder in meinen Pics.
Die Travis arbeitet sehr sensibel, manchmal hätte ich gern etwas mehr Druckstufe. Ansonsten ist des schon i.O.


----------



## aemkei77 (28. März 2007)

> Die Travis arbeitet sehr sensibel, manchmal hätte ich gern etwas mehr Druckstufe.


du kannst gegen die Intrinsic Einheit tauschen, dürfe aber recht teuer werden.
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, irgendwo Shims aufzutreibe, kannst du das TPC+ perfekt anpassen


----------



## DaMudda (28. März 2007)

mfgoods schrieb:


> Ich glaub, mich hat ein Frosch beobachtet! Die etwas andere Sicht!



Wo gibts in der Umgebung derartige Spots?? AUBU = Augustusburg?? Bin hin und wieder mal da...


----------



## mfgoods (29. März 2007)

@ Da Mudda;Deine Annahme stimmt. Dann schau doch hin und wieder mal vorbei. PN und ich bin auch da.


----------



## thto (29. März 2007)

guten abend,
anbei update mein ES7 2006 mit Pike , 2std heute im wald  = geiler tausch !
meine meinung, bitte keine grunsatzdiskussionen....




tt


----------



## Flok (29. März 2007)

gefällt  

Ist jetzt aber wohl ein ESX7 oder?


----------



## aemkei77 (29. März 2007)

Grundsatzdiskussion? wieso, weil du die Pike nicht schon früher rein hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (29. März 2007)

ES 7 mit hinten verstellbarem Federweg


----------



## cos75 (29. März 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Grundsatzdiskussion? wieso, weil du die Pike nicht schon früher rein hast?


@thto: Genau, wurde auch langsam mal Zeit für ne Pike.


----------



## tschobi (29. März 2007)

@thto: sehr geil, ssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## thto (30. März 2007)

meinte mit grundsatzdiskussionen FOX TALAS vs.  RS PIKE., diese poploc teil am lenker is ja mal deluxe *daumenhoch* (hoffentlich hält das teil ne weile)

habe mir sehr lange gedanken gemacht und das thema pike eigentlich schon oft beerdigt, allerdings ist es immer mal wieder in mir ausgebrochen, das VERLANGEN...

nu is se da und morgen vormittag gehts wieder ab in den wald , freu mich

wie immer waren die canyonangestellten in der werkstatt sehr nett und super hilfsbereit ! danke nochmal !

dadurch dass ich in der nähe vom canyonheadquarter wohne, werde ich wohl nie schrauben lernen  

schönen abend 

thorsten

ps: au mann jetzt fällts mir ein, aemkei is ne klamottenmarke


----------



## deimudder (30. März 2007)

nen BM mit Travis!? Harmoniert das denn mit dem Hinterbau? So mal auch ein fliegendes BMII:


----------



## mfgoods (30. März 2007)

@deimudder
ich hab den Hinterbau umgebaut, hat jetzt 190mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (30. März 2007)

was und wie hast das gemacht? stimmt denn noch die geo?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2007)

Ich hab die SUfu bemüht aber die Suchbegriffe "ES" und "Bild" geben ja nun wirklich nicht viel her...

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das neue *ES* in *XL *aussieht - das alte Modell fand ich ja nicht so dolle von der Optik, da die Wippe "so weit unten" liegt. Ist ja jetzt viellieicht mit dem abfallenden Oberrohr harmonischer.

Hat schon jemand eins und kann mal ein schönes Foto machen?


----------



## Christian_74 (30. März 2007)

Im PPS in der Canyon-web kannst dir die Bild-Darstellung anschauen.


----------



## aemkei77 (30. März 2007)

> was und wie hast das gemacht? stimmt denn noch die geo?



Schätze mal Dämpfer mit mehr Hub. Durch die längere Einbaulänge gleicht das die Winkeländerung durch die Gabel wieder aus. Nur das Tretlager kommt höher (was beim BM eh ziemlich niedrig ist)


----------



## DaMudda (30. März 2007)

@ THTO : Schönes Update!! Nun ist das Bike auch ein Unikat!! Ein ESx 
Wenn denn irgendwann mal mein ESX da wäre...


----------



## thto (30. März 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> @ THTO : Schönes Update!! Nun ist das Bike auch ein Unikat!! Ein ESx
> Wenn denn irgendwann mal mein ESX da wäre...



komisch dachte ESX7 gibts als expressbike ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

aber nicht in grün, die sind im Container und der is weg...


----------



## erkan1984 (30. März 2007)

kommt wer von euch aus der Nähe von Ahaus?
hab nen Freiflug für den Virtual Aero gewonnen und würde den Gerne jemanden schenken!
weil ich gar nicht in der Nähe wohne


----------



## DaMudda (30. März 2007)

@ THTO : Ja schon - aber nur in diesem hässlichen grau!! Hab ein grünes bestellt wie wahrscheinlich 90% der anderen auch und hoffe es ist bald da!!

Was soll das heissen der Container ist wech?? Bekommt nun erstmal gar keiner ein grünes?? Woher stammt diese Information??


----------



## Flok (30. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> kommt wer von euch aus der Nähe von Ahaus?
> hab nen Freiflug für den Virtual Aero gewonnen und würde den Gerne jemanden schenken!
> weil ich gar nicht in der Nähe wohne



ich wohn quasi in der Nähe, in Coesfeld.... ist das das Ding wo man ne Mig29 etc. fliegen kann? Kumpel war mal dort... soll spaßig gewesen sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (30. März 2007)

@olih

Schick 

Welche größe is das? Und bist auch zufrieden?

Mfg. Schlicki


----------



## erkan1984 (30. März 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> ich wohn quasi in der Nähe, in Coesfeld.... ist das das Ding wo man ne Mig29 etc. fliegen kann? Kumpel war mal dort... soll spaßig gewesen sein..



aind wohl so simulatoren, die man halt vom jahrmarkt kennt, mann kann aber selbst steuern und so schrauben fliegen und so, zu not ham die auch ne HP 
ich hab das ganze bei MyWorld auf GIGA gewonnen, hab halt wie gesagt keine Verwendung dafür


----------



## mfgoods (30. März 2007)

> was und wie hast das gemacht? stimmt denn noch die geo?


aemkei hat wahr, neue Dämpferaufnahme und das Tretlager liegt jetzt bei 375mm


----------



## olih (30. März 2007)

@ Schlickjump3r:
Ist Größe M.
Eigentlich bin ich super zufrieden, aber bei der ersten Fahrt ist mir nach 500 m ein Ast zwischen vordere Bremsscheibe und Speichen gekommen. Jetzt hat die Bremsscheibe einen leichten Seitenschlag. Die Fahrt war (zumindest akustisch) der absolute Horror. Der komplette Rahmen war Resonanzkörper für die sich bildenden Vibrationen.
Peinlich...

Kann man da was machen oder ist eine neue Scheibe fällig?
Bremssattel habe ich schon neu ausgerichtet, mehr ist mir nicht eingefallen...


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. März 2007)

olih schrieb:


> @ Schlickjump3r:
> Ist Größe M.
> Eigentlich bin ich super zufrieden, aber bei der ersten Fahrt ist mir nach 500 m ein Ast zwischen vordere Bremsscheibe und Spreichen gekommen. Jetzt hat die Bremsscheibe einen leichten Seitenschlag. Die Fahrt war (zumindest akustisch) der absolute Horror. Der komplette Rahmen war Resonanzkörper für die sich bildenden Vibrationen.
> Peinlich...
> ...



Aha also genau auch meine Größe schade das mit der Scheibe is ärgerlich.


----------



## tschobi (30. März 2007)

Es gibt Richtwerkzeuge dafür sehen aus wie ne Gabel zum essen, gibts von Parktoll und co. geht aber nur wenns nicht ganz so heftig ist.

Damit biegst du die dann wieder vorsichtig zurück... fummellei


----------



## olih (30. März 2007)

Wow, das waren schnelle Antworten.

Das Parktool Werkzeug kostet bestimmt ein kleines Vermögen, oder?


----------



## AmmuNation (30. März 2007)

20-40â¬ biste dabei.
Lieber neue Scheibe. Die hat dann definitiv keinen hick drin. Denn das gefummle mit zurÃ¼ckbiegen wÃ¤rs mir glaub ich nicht wert.


----------



## Splashfin (30. März 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> @ THTO : Ja schon - aber nur in diesem hässlichen grau!! Hab ein grünes bestellt wie wahrscheinlich 90% der anderen auch und hoffe es ist bald da!!
> 
> Was soll das heissen der Container ist wech?? Bekommt nun erstmal gar keiner ein grünes?? Woher stammt diese Information??




irgendeinr aus dem forum hat bei Canyon angerufen und die meinten des, das der Kontainer verschollen ist und, wenn er nicht auftaucht dies eine Wartezeit von 4 - 5 Wochen zur Folge hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (30. März 2007)

Selbiges hab ich auch schon von anderen Händlern gehört das die zur Zeit mit Lieferproblemen von aus Ferost produzierten zu kämpfen haben. Um die Jahreswände herum wurde wohl in Asien ein fest Gefeiert welches Anlass gewesen ist bestimmte Häfen zu schließen. Somit verspäteten sich Verschiffung  von Waren jeglicher Art und da Die Asiaten es mit Container Kennzeichnung und  Auflistung der darin befindlichen Waren sagen wir mal etwas lapidar nehmen Kommt es hier und da zu Erheblichen Verzögerungen (4-5).


----------



## braintrust (31. März 2007)

piraten...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. März 2007)

mehr fotos bitte


----------



## mfgoods (31. März 2007)

Jawoll alpha, sieh zu ,daß du in die Sonne kommst und uns Action bieten kannst nach dem WE!


----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Es gibt Richtwerkzeuge dafür sehen aus wie ne Gabel zum essen, gibts von Parktoll und co. geht aber nur wenns nicht ganz so heftig ist.
> 
> Damit biegst du die dann wieder vorsichtig zurück... fummellei



Für so ein Werkzeug Geld zu verlangen ist dreist, für so ein Werkszeug Geld zu bezahlen vollkommen idiotisch!
Da nimmt man ein Stück Flachstahl oder Rohr, macht an einer Seite mit die Flex 'nen Schlitz rein und schon hat man ein Bremsscheibenrichtwerkzeug zum Nulltarif!



Hier noch ein Canyon-Foto für Alpha:


----------



## erkan1984 (31. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> mehr fotos bitte



there u have


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> there u have



 War das Absicht..?!  

(Schicker Küchenrollenhalter, hab' den gleichen!  )


----------



## erkan1984 (31. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> War das Absicht..?!
> 
> (Schicker Küchenrollenhalter, hab' den gleichen!  )


Halt Ikea glaub ich, zum, glück war gerade keine Rolle drauf *fg*
ICh wollte halt flambieren, und hatte nur STROH 80


----------



## Friuli-Jay (31. März 2007)

Damit flambiert man auch nicht,das gehört in den Camelbak!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Damit flambiert man auch nicht,das gehört in den Camelbak!



klar, aber nur zum desinfizieren


----------



## Fischgesicht (31. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> War das Absicht..?!
> 
> (Schicker Küchenrollenhalter, hab' den gleichen!  )



im Wort flambieren steckt doch das Wort "Flamme" also würde ich schon behaupten des es absicht war.


----------



## erkan1984 (31. März 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> im Wort flambieren steckt doch das Wort "Flamme" also würde ich schon behaupten des es absicht war.


 naja eine flamme schon, aber das die gleich so groß wird, da schaut man schon mal komisch im ersten moment!
Dabei waren es nur ca 4cl!


----------



## Pumabert (31. März 2007)

@Didi

Die Kamera hättest aber schon grad halten können ...


----------



## DaMudda (1. April 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> irgendeinr aus dem forum hat bei Canyon angerufen und die meinten des, das der Kontainer verschollen ist und, wenn er nicht auftaucht dies eine Wartezeit von 4 - 5 Wochen zur Folge hätte



Dazu zitiere ich Ice-T : "This Shit ain't cool!!"

Traut sich einer von Canyon (oder Fahrrad-Arnold - wie es früher wohl hiess...) mal n Statement dazu abzugeben?? Glaube hier warten einige auf GRÜN!!


----------



## pjfa (1. April 2007)

Big crash  :cry: 










Torque 1, XC7, XC 9.0 and Grand Canyon 7.0





WXC7


----------



## Christian_74 (1. April 2007)

That´s pretty impresive, pjfa! , I would be happy of having the Helmet on at that moment. You was afortunated. But is that an Specialized Helmet and not your new Met Parachute or ist it just an sticker?

The portugal Canyongirls are very pretty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2007)

ay que dolor!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

War heute teilweiße etwas steinig


----------



## Hitzi (1. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Heute auf der Fireabendrunde das Bike geht so gut, Wahnsinn!



Richtöööööch............

Es geht so gut.... wir haben heute 77 Km und 1100 Hm gemacht......... 
Der Alpencross kann kommen.............

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## thory (1. April 2007)

jetzt ist der Winter zwar vorbei, aber dieses Winterbild möchte ich doch noch zeigen.

Hat was - finde ich:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. April 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/354075

wasn das fürn fett mörderisch hässlicher sattel im hintergrund? da ist ja meiner nicht minder hässlich.

abern son verzwiebelter trail hätte ich auch gerne wieder in meiner local runde, so dass ich nicht erst 50 min nur über teer kullern muss.


----------



## tom23" (2. April 2007)

wolltest du sagen, dass Dein Sattel hässlicher ist, oder, dass dieser Sattel nicht weniger hässlich als Deiner ist...?
Wenn du ersteres zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest, dann hast du das getan..


----------



## Sisu (2. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 20-40 biste dabei.
> Lieber neue Scheibe. Die hat dann definitiv keinen hick drin. Denn das gefummle mit zurückbiegen wärs mir glaub ich nicht wert.



..habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch gedacht!
zum Glück konnte mir mein Cousin spontan mit einer Louise FR 160 aushelfen.
Die alte hängt jetzt bei mir in der Diele Fand die zum Wegwerfen zu Schade!

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320051"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

...ich finde so eine Bremsscheibe an der Wand hat was 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## GerhardO (2. April 2007)

Selbst erlegt?


----------



## olih (2. April 2007)

Ich habe eine neue Scheibe gekauft, aber die alte habe ich mit einem Engländer gerichtet, das ging eigentlich ganz gut. Das habe ich hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen. Schlechter als das Ding von Park Tools ist das mit Sicherheit auch nicht. 
Jetzt habe ich eben unnötigerweise eine neue Scheibe rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (2. April 2007)

Sehr gut. Hab ich auch so inner art


----------



## AmmuNation (2. April 2007)

Ay ay, Crazy Racer!  Das sind meine allerliebsten XC-Fotos geworden hier.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

ich fühle mich geehrt. 
Da ich aber auf Komfort steh hab ich mir ein Torque geordert  auf wenn ich den zwei Torquefahrer mit denen ich unterwegs war wegfahren konnte


----------



## AmmuNation (2. April 2007)

Schäm dich! 
Mit einem XC kommt man auch fast überall runter.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schäm dich!
> Mit einem XC kommt man auch fast überall runter.



das bezweifle ich keineswegs - siehe meine Bilder - habe ich ja auch schon mehrfach getestet 
aber ich steh halt auf Komfort und ein paar reserven hätte ich schon ganz gerne. Das Oberrohr kann man zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger sichtbar elastisch verformen  und ne Beule hab ich auch schon drin (bis heute keine Ahnung woher) - das lässt speziell bei so Touren wie gestern den Wunsch nach mehr Federweg und mehr gefühlter Stabilität immer größer werden 
Mal abgesehen davon hab ich gestern ein 06er Torque probe getreten (bergauf) und das geht fast genauso wie mein XC, dafür aber bedeutend leichter bergab und mehr Spass macht es (mir) auch wenn man nicht ganz so extrem durchgeschüttelt wird.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/354075
> 
> wasn das fürn fett mörderisch hässlicher sattel im hintergrund? da ist ja meiner nicht minder hässlich.
> 
> abern son verzwiebelter trail hätte ich auch gerne wieder in meiner local runde, so dass ich nicht erst 50 min nur über teer kullern muss.



da mir der sattel im hintergrund ist kann ich dir sagen das es ein SQ-Lab Ergolux ist - und aussehen kommt immer auf die sicht des betrachters an  wobei der sattel auch noch nicht wirklich die lösung für meinen mimosen-hintern ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich fühle mich geehrt.
> Da ich aber auf Komfort steh hab ich mir ein Torque geordert  auf wenn ich den zwei Torquefahrer mit denen ich unterwegs war wegfahren konnte



hey CR - ich alter mann konnte dir jüngling halt nicht wirklich folgen. wobei der sturz bestimmt auch einiges dazu beigetragen hat... *rausred*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

dafür hab ich auch absolutes Verständnis. 
Aber hast du hast ja auch je 5cm mehr FW


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. April 2007)

fahr das torque auch total gerne.


----------



## Wumpwilli (2. April 2007)

So, XC8 nach ~2 Wochen, sehr zufrieden damit  

Sattel SLK ist zwar hart wien Brett, aber krieg den schon eingefahren^^


----------



## AmmuNation (2. April 2007)

Wieso reisst du die FOX Aufkleber ab?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


>


Wieso regt dich sowas auf?


----------



## Ryanotb (3. April 2007)

Me in action with my Torque 3


----------



## xysiu33 (3. April 2007)

Perfekt ! Respect !


----------



## thory (3. April 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Perfekt ! Respect !


Ja, sag' ich auch: perfekt, respekt! 

Gruss


----------



## Christian_74 (3. April 2007)

Mutiger Fotograf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryanotb (3. April 2007)

Thank's !


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2007)

Wenn er einen langen hat ist's kein Problem


----------



## Spikey (3. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wieso reisst du die FOX Aufkleber ab?



Vielleicht gefällt es ihm besser ohne?


----------



## Wumpwilli (3. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wieso reisst du die FOX Aufkleber ab?



Ich würd auch die Canyon etc. "Aufkleber" abreißn, geht aber nich^^

Muss ich wartn bis die von alleine verschwinden, scheint ja zu passieren, siehe threads hier "will Rahmen umtauschn weil 'n Buchstabe weg ist"


----------



## martin_k (3. April 2007)

Hy guys,

Bei mir scheuert die Bremsleitung der VR Bremse am Steuerrohr. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Habt ihr da Schutzfolie?

mfg martin


----------



## AmmuNation (3. April 2007)

Hast du vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, die VR Leitung einfach über den Schaltzug "drüber zu hängen", so dass sie nicht mehr am Steuerrohr scheuert? Dann ist der einzige Punkt wo der Rahmen berührt wird dort wo die Folie und das Canyon-Kondom sind.

Ich hatts am Anfang auch so und mein Steuerrohr hat auch schon was abgekriegt.  Habs dann halt einfach drübergehängt. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr, egal wie fest ich mit dem Lenker einschlage oder wie ruppig es ist.


----------



## martin_k (3. April 2007)

Ich hängs immer wieder mal vor den Schatlzug aber es spring eben wieder drüber.


----------



## AustRico (3. April 2007)

@martin_k:

montier den Bremshebel der vr-bremse ab, und montier in so, dass die leitung vor jener der hr-bremse verläuft. oder du öffnerst die befestigunsschraube der leitung ein wenig und drehst die leitung so dass sie nicht mehr schleift.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2007)

Du kannst sie ja an den Schaltzug kabelbindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (3. April 2007)

Meine Springt nie drüber. 
Ist quasi "selbsthaltend", hatte nie Probleme damit.
Der Vorschlag mit dem umfädeln vor der HR-Bremse ist zwar okay, aber dann steht die Leitung so hässlich ab und vielleicht verheddert sich mal ein Ast o.ä. darin... 

Und sonst wie unser Treppenfahrer meinte: Kleiner, Diskreter, schwarzer Kabelbinder. Wirkt wunder!


----------



## exto (3. April 2007)

Ich frag mich grad, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis so'n Bowdenzug nen Steuerrohr durchgescheuert hat.   

Ich denke, das dauert sicher mehr als 125 Jahre, ist also selbst bei der aktuellen Rasanz des medizinischen Fortschritts absolut irrelevant.

Habt ihr eigentlich nix, worüber ihr euch wiklich sorgen könnt???


----------



## MrRossi (4. April 2007)

Ich glaube die regen sich über die Lackschäden auf. Und das zu Recht!! Die sind wirklich nicht schön anzusehen.
Ich hab ähnliche Probleme im Bereich der Sattelstütze und hab mir ein paar durchsichtige Aufkleber besorgt um scheuernde Stellen so besser zu schützen!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. April 2007)

Das ist kein "Lack". 
Nebst der Optik wäre das grösste Problem bloss das beschädigen der Eloxalschicht.
@exto hat doch keiner gesagt, dass es Stabilitätsprobleme gibt?


----------



## Spikey (4. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Lack".



Bist du früher in der Schule oft gehänselt worden? Diese Besserwisserei


----------



## martin_k (4. April 2007)

Hey, ich bin wirklich der letzte der sich über Pipefatze aufregt. Das habt ihr völlig falsch verstanden. 
Wahr ist, dass ein Foto von einem Bowdenzug plötzlich 10 Antworten nach sich zieht und es wieder rappelt in der Kiste.
Ich würde die Fotos ja entfernen, dann steht aber noch der link, bringt also auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (4. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Bist du früher in der Schule oft gehänselt worden? Diese Besserwisserei



Ich verteidige nur meinen Eloxalrahmen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. April 2007)

Hört auf zu weinen. Besorg dir nen 2mm breiten Kabelbinder und pack die Leitung zusammen. Am Torque hab ich auch Schaltzug und Bremsleitung zusammen gebunden. Lenkt sich, hält alles und scheuert nix.


Wenn man 120 km / tag zur Arbeit fährt, hat man abends leider nicht mehr viel zeit zum biken. Dennoch:






Musste ne Lokalrunde reichen. Freundin hats dennoch spass gemacht.

Und ein cooles Stuntvideo kam dabei raus! (MINDESTENS 10 cm, oder?)

http://www.jumpcut.com/alphacentauri


----------



## Rip258 (4. April 2007)

@ Alpha...

Kannst Du mir den Trick auch beibringen, ist echt cool...

Grüße von den Hängen der schwäbischen Alb.


----------



## Wuudi (4. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Und ein cooles Stuntvideo kam dabei raus! (MINDESTENS 10 cm, oder?)
> 
> http://www.jumpcut.com/alphacentauri



Boh krass ey alder


----------



## E=MC² (4. April 2007)

@ Alpha: Da hast du dich ja fast selbst übertroffen!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. April 2007)

Jaja. Wartet nur ab. Seit neuestem hab ich ja ne weibliche Mitfahrerin. Was werd ich da noch Bilder und Videos machen!

Der Trick geht natürlich nur mit Klickpedalen und 160 mm Federweg. Alles andere ist viel zu schwer


----------



## KampfkazzZ (4. April 2007)

Fett! 
Wenn ich das auch könnte, käm ich ohne zu Bremsen sogar die hohen Bordsteinkanten hoch! Leider hab ich nur ~140mm Federweg, also nix zu machen...
Da ist es kein Wunder, dass dein ES7 nur noch im Keller steht!

KampfkazzZ


----------



## HolleW (4. April 2007)

Geil!

Kann ich bei Dir ein Techniktraining buchen?

Ich hab mit meinem Hardtail mit Starrgabel das Problem, dass ich auf Schotterwegen immer absteigen muss weil ich nicht über die Millionen kleinen Steinchen springen kann. Gibts da vielleicht einen Trick?


----------



## pr0phet (4. April 2007)

so ein höllensprung ohne fullfacehelm zu machen ist echt mutig...


----------



## fitze (5. April 2007)

Nur mal so durchlesen, Alpha...

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (5. April 2007)

Ich finde Aphas Selbstironie in Ordnung!!
Ihr habt Ihn doch erst dahin gebracht...?!


----------



## Christian_74 (5. April 2007)

Damit könnte man doch proma den Video-Galerie-Thread aus der Vergessenheit rausangeln. Ich vermisse die Videos.


----------



## tom23" (5. April 2007)

Da sieht man es: Kaum sind sie Hörnchen ab, wird das Oma- Torque von Alpha zu einem waschechten Freerider...


----------



## xysiu33 (5. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Jaja. Wartet nur ab. Seit neuestem hab ich ja ne weibliche Mitfahrerin. Was werd ich da noch Bilder und Videos machen!
> 
> Der Trick geht natürlich nur mit Klickpedalen und 160 mm Federweg. Alles andere ist viel zu schwer



Da wäre selbs John Covan & Co echt blass vor Neid  

REEESPECT ALPHA!!!

Deine weibliche Begleitung muss echt stolz auf dich sein....

Weitermachen !

************************************************

Frohe Ostern an alle / Wetter soll überall geil sein / schade nur, dass ich seit 2Wochen krank bin und immer noch Pillen fressen muss


----------



## aNo0Bis (5. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Der Trick geht natürlich nur mit Klickpedalen und 160 mm Federweg. Alles andere ist viel zu schwer



Der größte Trick wäre es sowas nicht zu veröffentlichen, andererseits.....
Ich glaube du bist lustig


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2007)

tom23";3585322 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man es: Kaum sind sie Hörnchen ab, wird das Oma- Torque von Alpha zu einem waschechten Freerider...



Danke. Endlich hats jemand mal gemerkt! Nun ja.. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Ergon Enduro drauf haben. Aber da die alten P1M die hände besser schonen, bliebs halt dabei. 



> Deine weibliche Begleitung muss echt stolz auf dich sein....



Wenn sie mal nicht wieder hingefallen ist..


----------



## Ronja (5. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wenn sie mal nicht wieder hingefallen ist..



Auch dann kann sie stolz auf Dich sein, Du fällst doch nicht hin, oder?

Aber wenn Du so weitermachst biste bald genug Kult!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2007)

Bevor ich diese Videos mach, montier ich doch imma die Stützräder ab!

Morgen machen wir ne Tour, dann gibts hoffentlich wieder schöne, nicht spassige, Fotos!


----------



## Ronja (5. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bevor ich diese Videos mach, montier ich doch imma die Stützräder ab!
> 
> Morgen machen wir ne Tour, dann gibts hoffentlich wieder schöne, nicht spassige, Fotos!



Jaaa, freu, bitte auch ein Vid, und die Mühe mit dem Stützrädern mußte Dir nicht extra machen, Alpha Du bist ein Sonnenschein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. April 2007)

33 km, 6 h fahrtzeit, keine blauen Flecken, aber nen dicken Sonnenbrand. Wollte eigentlich nicht so lang fahren. Aber da meine Freundin so zäh ist, musst ich ihr noch paar schöne Trails zeigen. 

Hier mal ein schönes Action-Foto. Sagenhaft-cool da runter zu fahren:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. April 2007)

Dein Sattelschnellspanner is falschrum montiert.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dein Sattelschnellspanner is falschrum montiert.



********. was mach ich bloss? ob das absicht war?


----------



## DerStrolch (6. April 2007)

also mir kommt auf bild 3 die position des linken schalthebels ein wenig krass vor - ist ja schon fast wie ein fußschaltung zu bedienen  

ansonsten - coole bilder


----------



## Wuudi (6. April 2007)

Hattest du ihr nicht mal dein ES7 gegeben ?
Darf sie jetzt nur mehr Hardtail fahren ?


----------



## Flok (6. April 2007)

Respekt Alpha, 5,5km/h, wie ist es, von Wanderern überholt zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. April 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> Respekt Alpha, 5,5km/h, wie ist es, von Wanderern überholt zu werden?



bessers als vom eigenen fahrrad  

schalthebel ist ok. ich drück lieber nach unten mit dem daumen als nach vorne.


----------



## Hitzi (7. April 2007)

Ein XC würde auf dieser Strecke doch völlig ausreichen............


----------



## thomas1577 (7. April 2007)

spannende bilder alpha...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

wobei das letzte ja immerhin schon besser ist als alles andere bisher von ihm gepostete

auch wenn er da anscheinend seehr langsam war  oder er hat ne mega-digicam


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wobei das letzte ja immerhin schon besser ist als alles andere bisher von ihm gepostete
> 
> auch wenn er da anscheinend seehr langsam war  oder er hat ne mega-digicam



   alpha steigert sich doch...bald erblassen wir bestimmt vor seinen fahrkünsten. alpha go go go


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. April 2007)

Alpha nur mal ne wirklich ernst gemeinte Zwischenfrage, ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber ich habe auf deinen Touren nie etwas gesehen was deine ganzen Protektoren erklären würde, ich gib zu das ich beim Biken wohl auch mein etwas eigenwilligen Style habe, aber ich glaube deine Protektoren sind noch ne Nummer unbequemer oder?


----------



## solberg (8. April 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Alpha nur mal ne wirklich ernst gemeinte Zwischenfrage, ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber ich habe auf deinen Touren nie etwas gesehen was deine ganzen Protektoren erklären würde, ich gib zu das ich beim Biken wohl auch mein etwas eigenwilligen Style habe, aber ich glaube deine Protektoren sind noch ne Nummer unbequemer oder?



ey für so eine schwere treppenpassage würd ich nur torque und protektoren fahren     schlimmer wie meine mama.


----------



## thory (8. April 2007)

also bevor das hier ganz und gar zur Alpha-Selbsthilfegruppe entartet 
("deutschland sucht  den"... aeh, vergiss es  )

hätte ich noch ein Bilder, die leider keine Canyons zeigen, aber immerhin betätigt der Torquefahrer den Auslöser der Kamera. 


 

 

 

 

 



... ein paar Torquebilder kommen dann in Kürze: 

so und jetzt gehe ich radeln.


----------



## schappi (8. April 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Alpha nur mal ne wirklich ernst gemeinte Zwischenfrage, ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber ich habe auf deinen Touren nie etwas gesehen was deine ganzen Protektoren erklären würde, ich gib zu das ich beim Biken wohl auch mein etwas eigenwilligen Style habe, aber ich glaube deine Protektoren sind noch ne Nummer unbequemer oder?



Alpha ist der Helge Schnieder der Canyon Community.
Jetzt lasst ihn in Ruhe, war so schön friedlich hier die letzten Wochen!
Geht biken!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Alpha ist der Helge Schnieder der Canyon Community.
> Jetzt lasst ihn in Ruhe, war so schön friedlich hier die letzten Wochen!
> Geht biken!
> 
> ...





Nein nein, dass war echt nicht provokant gemeint!
Ich sagte ja das ich es ernst meine ohne ihn irgendwie angreifen zu wollen, Helge Schneider beim Biken könnte auch ich sein, so ist das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. April 2007)

Kann ich leider noch nicht mithalten. Erst wenn ich mir Helm, Baggy, Fingerhandschuhe und nen UBER-langes-Markentrikot hole, wo ich mit dem ganzen Zeug mir einen abschwitze, gibts was mit coolen Fotos.

Übrigens: wann kommen die 2007er Torque?


----------



## recoon (8. April 2007)

Meins .......


----------



## braintrust (8. April 2007)

nix gegen schlapperlook!


----------



## AmmuNation (8. April 2007)

Diese Session ist nicht mehr gültig (Timeout). Bitte schließen Sie dieses Fenster und melden Sie sich neu mit Ihrem GMX Account an.


----------



## recoon (8. April 2007)

ups ... vorhin gings noch.....


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. April 2007)

recoon schrieb:


> Meins .......





*neugierig*  Was war es denn jetzt?


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. April 2007)

recoon schrieb:


> ups ... vorhin gings noch.....


----------



## recoon (8. April 2007)

es war ein Canyon Nerve Xc 3 von 2005 .... 

...das mit dem Bild will irgendwie nicht so wie ichs will.....


----------



## klogrinder (8. April 2007)

Ein Bild bitte von einem grauen ESX 7.0 ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (9. April 2007)

Nicht nur ich bin tierisch vom neuem bike überzeugt. sondern meine katze auch 
http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/thumb...bg=1&folder=/&file=CIMG4132.JPG&size=1415x800


----------



## artymod (9. April 2007)

und das bild ist nach den ersten 120 km, super fahrgefühl


----------



## unchained (9. April 2007)

das bild geht wieder nicht


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

Verdammt, wieso lädst du die Bilder auch bei GMX hoch?! 
Wir haben hier extra ein Fotoalbum dafür...


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. April 2007)

solange der link nich mit "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Hanswurst\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder" anfängt...


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

Na immerhin das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recoon (9. April 2007)

geschafft ...jetzt klappts hoffentlich....

na ja auch nicht ganz sauber


----------



## artymod (9. April 2007)

sorry mein fehler 

Hier Aktuelle Bilder von der heutigen Ausfahrt. Habe jetzt seit Samstag ca 200 km runter.


----------



## Splashfin (9. April 2007)

nice pics...

welche größe is des ES 9.0?


----------



## artymod (9. April 2007)

das ist in größe M


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. April 2007)

Das Bike ist geil 
Nur die Felgenreklame find ich ned soooo schön!


----------



## recoon (9. April 2007)

cooles Bike


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. April 2007)

felgenreklame passt.

wie sind die handschuhe?


----------



## Gunnar (9. April 2007)




----------



## schlickjump3r (9. April 2007)

Nice1 Picz  ES 9.0  wollts mir auch anfang April holen hab aber leider auf mai verschieben müssen deswegen freuts mich immer um so mehr wenn mir jemand die zeit bis dahin noch mit schön Es 9.0 pics versüsst. 

Ps. wenn jemand mal pics vom ESX 8.0 in rot sichtet bitte mal Piep sagen


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

artymod... sowas nennt man in den Kreisen hier Materialvergewaltigung.  Nur Alpha darf das... geh doch mal auf nen Berg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (9. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> felgenreklame passt.
> 
> wie sind die handschuhe?



  fjeden!! Für mich ist das Bike die perfekte Mischung aus understatement und dezent pornöses styling. 

Ps. wie sind die Canyon Griffe hab noch neue odi yeti hardcore Lockon Grips mit roten Lockring würde die dem ES auch gut zu gesicht stehn oder muss ich da vor der Style police angst haben.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Ps. wie sind die Canyon Griffe hab noch neue odi yeti hardcore Lockon Grips mit roten Lockring würde die dem ES auch gut zu gesicht stehn oder muss ich da vor der Style police angst haben.



Das Iridium Zeugs bietet halbwegs Grip und ist nach ein paar hundert Kilometern auf den grund geschliffen. 
Bin grad am alternative suchen, natürlich Schraubgriffe.


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. April 2007)

@ammunation 

also meinst mein Vorsorglich kauf war schon mal nich so ganz verkehrt und man könnte sich wagen die Canyon grips gegen die hier zu tauschen.

http://www.bike-components.de/catal...riffe?osCsid=c7c2949e06e19fd76e70503a7258f177

ps. Lockrings sind nich so hellrot sondern dunkel schaut nur auf dem Foto so dümmlich aus.


----------



## ES5Teufel (9. April 2007)

@ artymod 

Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige Canyon Rider aus der Dresdner Umgebung der sich hier ab und zu tummelt. 

Und bist Du zufreiden mit deinem ES9?


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @ammunation
> 
> also meinst mein Vorsorglich kauf war schon mal nich so ganz verkehrt und man könnte sich wagen die Canyon grips gegen die hier zu tauschen.



So ist es. Die Iridiums sind schon brauchbar, bis sie durch sind. Und dieser fall tritt sehr schnell ein, bei mir gerade. Drum such ich ne alternative die am XC gut ausschaut, nicht 5km breit ist und auch meine Canyon-Barends nicht stört.


----------



## martin_k (9. April 2007)

wieviele km hast du denn schon drauf auf den girffen ammu?

hast du schleifpapierhandschuhe?


----------



## erkan1984 (10. April 2007)

ich hab an meinem Singlespeeder ODI Lock-ons, die ham guten grip, und sehen gut aus, ich glaube die kann man auch nach belieben Kürzen, aber die sind stark weicher als die Iridium, welche Canyon verbaut und haben einen, meiner Meinung nach, beträchtlch größeren Durchmesser, was den komfort, bei meinen großen händen, verbessern aber evtl auch verringern kann, kommt drauf an! Die ERGON griffe sollen ja net schlecht sein, die neuen GX Modelle sehen auch nicht mehr so hässlich aus wie die  GP Modelle.

Aber ist wie ist denn generell die Veträglichkeit von Schraubgriffen in kombination  mit Barends?


----------



## schlickjump3r (10. April 2007)

K denk mal das müsste funzen so wie ich sie bestellt habe sind sie 115 mm lang mal kucken ob ich da noch was kürzen muss und Barends sind am Es für mich eh kein Thema.

Cheers. Schlicki


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (10. April 2007)

Was gibt es den schöneres als zu Arbeiten? Na, dem Kollegen zu helfen sein erstes Canyon auszupacken und zu verschrauben.

Bestellt hat er es in KW7, VMT war KW9, heute morgen geliefert.
Das Rad ist soweit i.O. Keine Beule, keine Kratzer, soweit alles komplett.


Und ja, die schwulen Reflektoren kommen noch ab, sagt er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (10. April 2007)

Boa, das ist ja schon der neue Bikeguardâ¦


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2007)

..wie der alte nur schwarz lackiert...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. April 2007)

Ne, aufgrund der matten Optik tippe ich eher auf Anodisiert... 

Ich hoffe sehr schwer dass die Zeitung unter der Gabel nicht den Boden vor dem Bike schützt sondern umgekehrt! Dann wärs nämlich verständlich.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (10. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ne, aufgrund der matten Optik tippe ich eher auf Anodisiert...
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr schwer dass die Zeitung unter der Gabel nicht den Boden vor dem Bike schützt sondern umgekehrt! Dann wärs nämlich verständlich.



Glaubst du wirklich, das mich der doofe Holzfussboden interessiert?


----------



## AmmuNation (10. April 2007)

DAS ist die richtige einstellung!


----------



## AmmuNation (10. April 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> wieviele km hast du denn schon drauf auf den girffen ammu?
> 
> hast du schleifpapierhandschuhe?



Oh, hab ich fast überlesen. 
Ich hab knapp 900km auf dem Bike drauf und ~10000hm.

Habe normale Specialized Enduro Handschuhe. Natürlich kann man die Griffe immernoch brauchen, jedoch sind stellenweise diese feinen Nöppchen (oder wie ich sie sonst nennen soll...) komplett weggeschliffen und glatt wie ein Babyarsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_k (10. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr schwer dass die Zeitung unter der Gabel nicht den Boden vor dem Bike schützt sondern umgekehrt!



Das ist die Frankfurter Allgemeine! Die haben sie irgendwo schnell gestohlen und über die BILD gelegt, die Hundling!


----------



## artymod (10. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> artymod... sowas nennt man in den Kreisen hier Materialvergewaltigung.  Nur Alpha darf das... geh doch mal auf nen Berg damit.



wie meinst du das?  

mit den Specialized Enduro Handschuhe bin ich tierisch zu frieden. halten viel aus und machen alles mit.  

@ES5Teufel: es gibt überall welche. wenn mein bike wieder in dresden ist mit mir kann man ja mal zusammen unsere canyon durch die wälder schieben  

zur zeit sind wir in starnberg und erkunden dort die gegen. 

heute kommt es zur paarung von einem red bull und canyon. mal schauen was raus kommt. vielleicht ein redcanyon oder so.


----------



## GerhardO (10. April 2007)

> zur zeit sind wir in starnberg und erkunden dort die gegend.



Brauchts nen Führer?


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich fast überlesen.
> Ich hab knapp 900km auf dem Bike drauf und ~10000hm.
> 
> Habe normale Specialized Enduro Handschuhe. Natürlich kann man die Griffe immernoch brauchen, jedoch sind stellenweise diese feinen Nöppchen (oder wie ich sie sonst nennen soll...) komplett weggeschliffen und glatt wie ein Babyarsch.




Mmmhh, was hast denn du damit gemacht?
Also ich hab damit schon ein paar mehr Kilometer drauf, und irgendwie zeigen die noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.
Aber schönere gibts allemale!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das Iridium Zeugs bietet halbwegs Grip und ist nach ein paar hundert Kilometern auf den grund geschliffen.
> Bin grad am alternative suchen, natürlich Schraubgriffe.



ergon enduro - sind ihr geld wert. gehen mies drauf, halten bombig sind gut geformt. für mich waren sie nix. bin wieder auf die standard p1m zurück. die sind deutlich komfortabler und entlasten die hand bei rüttelpisten besser als runde griffe.


----------



## klogrinder (10. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> rüttelpisten



also ich hab schnelle Rüttelpisten ganz gern, nur die gibts hier nicht so zahlreich, evtl liegts daran, dass manche das Trail nennen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. April 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> also ich hab schnelle Rüttelpisten ganz gern, nur die gibts hier nicht so zahlreich, evtl liegts daran, dass manche das Trail nennen?



ich auch. aber wieso nen griff fahren, wenn der andere besser für die hand ist?


----------



## artymod (10. April 2007)

@Traildancer: Ja da kann man bestimmt was machen. bin nächstes we in starnberg und da kann man sich mal auf ne runde treffen. nen kumpel würde auch noch mitkommen.

waren heute mal kurz im kloster andechs. sehr feine tour und zum warm werden immer fein. hier die bilder für meine canyon freunde


----------



## Yossarian (10. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ... rüttelpisten ...



Gibts da einen Film zu?

Och komm, bitte.


----------



## frank-man (10. April 2007)

Am Wochenede auf meiner Haustour auf dem Felsenweg über der Stadt ?...? ;-)
Jetzt rock ich erst mal wieder etwas entlang den Isartrails...
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recoon (10. April 2007)

frank-man schrieb:


> MfG




Cooler Link  so gehts aber nicht .... les dir mal die Seite 200 in dem Forum durch... 
Antwort 5993  

....


----------



## AmmuNation (10. April 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Mmmhh, was hast denn du damit gemacht?
> Also ich hab damit schon ein paar mehr Kilometer drauf, und irgendwie zeigen die noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.
> Aber schönere gibts allemale!



Berg hoch, Berg runter. Alles mögliche schon gefahren damit. Und was ich daran gemacht habe.. keine Ahnung. 



> mit den Specialized Enduro Handschuhe bin ich tierisch zu frieden. halten viel aus und machen alles mit.



Scheinbar gibts mehrere Versionen davon.  Meine sind Schwarz, haben auf den Fingern so spitzige Fingerschützer aufgeklebt, innendrin roter Stoff... und auf der Innenhand steht "Enduro" drauf. 
Sind tatsächlich geil. 



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ergon enduro - sind ihr geld wert. gehen mies drauf, halten bombig sind gut geformt. für mich waren sie nix. bin wieder auf die standard p1m zurück. die sind deutlich komfortabler und entlasten die hand bei rüttelpisten besser als runde griffe.



Genau diese hab ich mir auch schon überlegt drüberzustülpen. Aber ob das nicht doof aussieht mit den Canyon Bar Ends?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. April 2007)

barends am torque sind runter.


----------



## unchained (10. April 2007)

wie kommts?


----------



## Johnny Rico (10. April 2007)

Mal ein ganz kleiner Teil von meinem XC7


----------



## exto (10. April 2007)

Das ist mal ein schönes Foto. Mal was anderes...


----------



## artymod (11. April 2007)

ja das ist mal eine schicke ansicht vom bike. sieht man ja nicht so genau


----------



## y23 (11. April 2007)

Canyon ES6 2005 L und Canyon ES7 2007 XL
auf der Sohlhöhe im Spessart. Am Oberbecken des Wasserkraftwerks der Bahn.


----------



## tom23" (11. April 2007)

Danke! Mein Flehen ward erhört! Da kann ich mich ja auf nen schönen Rahmen in XL freuen! Sieht ja gar nicht schlaksig aus!
wenn das Es 6 noch XL wär, hätt ich ein vorher-nachher-Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. April 2007)

@Johnny Rico:
Wieso 2?  Fährst du denn öfters auch mal mit Plattform aufn Trails rum?
Ich hab meinen auf 3 gestellt. Hab einfach die gewohnheit nie zu vergessen Lockout/Pedalplattform auszuschalten. Ist sowieso auch bequemer auf den Trails, spricht schneller an etc.

Das XL sieht tatsächlich gut aus. Beim XC ist dann das Oberrohr so extrem weit oben


----------



## Augus1328 (11. April 2007)

y23 schrieb:


> Canyon ES6 2005 L und Canyon ES7 2007 XL
> auf der Sohlhöhe im Spessart. Am Oberbecken des Wasserkraftwerks der Bahn.



wow, das ES07 schaut trotz XL super aus.   Wirklich XL? Kann man fast nicht glauben. 

Prost
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (11. April 2007)

das macht das tiefe Oberrohr, das Sattelrohr geht ja fast noch 20 cm rauf


----------



## Augus1328 (11. April 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> das macht das tiefe Oberrohr, das Sattelrohr geht ja fast noch 20 cm rauf



schon klar, aber optisch trotzdem so rum schöner als ein höheres Oberrohr.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. April 2007)

auf jeden Fall! Höchstens bei Klassikbikes sind große Rahmen schön...


----------



## cauw (11. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hat irgend einer ein ESX7 in grün  
Würde gern mal ein Foto davon sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2007)

Grün kommt erst im Mai...


----------



## y23 (11. April 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> wow, das ES07 schaut trotz XL super aus.   Wirklich XL? Kann man fast nicht glauben.
> 
> Prost
> Oli



wuah! hab nicht mitbekommen, dass hier bildermangel an XL besteht. kumpel hat sein ES7 XL seit anfang februar...
war auch extrem positiv überrascht wie kompakt das teil doch ausschaut... wer bedenken bzgl "riesenradoptik" hatte, den kann ich definitiv beruhigen... sieht wirklich schick aus das teil... 
kein vergleich zum ES6 anno 2005, aber legenden werden nun mal nicht täglich geboren


----------



## Flok (11. April 2007)

Das XL ES sieht ja wirklich schick aus. Mich stört nämlich auch die vorherige "Baukran"Optik, bin selber 1,93cm und fahre daher 2 XL Rahmen von Canyon. Also falls ich irgendwann mal das Geld haben sollte für ein schickes Allmountain-Bike wird es so ein  "neues" ES


----------



## Boombe (11. April 2007)

heftig, dagegen schaut mein ESX2006 in L wahrlich riesig aus... ich könnte mich doch glatt bissl ärgern...


----------



## unchained (11. April 2007)

ich ärger mich auch ... ES7 2006 in XL


----------



## Boombe (11. April 2007)

man könnte uns als kleine aufheiterung ruhig nen 07er rahmen schicken, nich wahr?! ich wäre auch damit einverstanden, das porto zu übernehmen


----------



## unchained (11. April 2007)

aber kla doch


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. April 2007)

schrotthandycam...und schon ist es ein rätselbild...na welches modell ???

joe

jetzt wirds noch einfacher...


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Grand Canyon 7 ?


----------



## AmmuNation (12. April 2007)

Canyon Ultimate CF F10 Hardtail Rahmenkit und selbstaufbau... Wann krieg ich den Keks? 

Edit: Hab grad in deiner Gallery geforstet. Seit wann hast du die Fox dran?  Besser als die SID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (12. April 2007)

schrotthandycam...und schon ist es ein rätselbild...na welches modell ???

joe

jetzt wirds noch einfacher...


very nice !!!   wieviel wiegt das gut stück ?


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2007)

Auch mit 2006er Bikes kann man noch gut fahren


----------



## Christian_74 (12. April 2007)

Klasse location, klasses Wetter, klasses Bike. Einfach nur klasses Foto, Wuudi  

Meine Fotos sind etwas alt aber mal so um diesen Winter zu verabschieden. Paar Bilder vom schneelosen Dezember und der Beweiss, dass man mit etwas Geduld doch paar "Action"-Fotos mit Selbsauslöser machen kann.


----------



## Johnny Rico (12. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico:
> Wieso 2?  Fährst du denn öfters auch mal mit Plattform aufn Trails rum?
> Ich hab meinen auf 3 gestellt. Hab einfach die gewohnheit nie zu vergessen Lockout/Pedalplattform auszuschalten. Ist sowieso auch bequemer auf den Trails, spricht schneller an etc.



Zwei reicht halt bereits aus, um das Wippen vollständig zu eleminieren. Weshalb also noch fester einstellen?


@wuudi: Bei dir gefällts mir!

Hier noch eins im Auslieferungszustand (soooo sauber)


----------



## gally (12. April 2007)

2006er Nerve ESX7, keineswegs ein altes Eisen
Auch im hessischen Mittelgebirge lässt sich's gut biken, im Hintergrund der Burgwald.





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
mehr davon in meinem Album


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Canyon Ultimate CF F10 Hardtail Rahmenkit und selbstaufbau... Wann krieg ich den Keks?
> 
> Edit: Hab grad in deiner Gallery geforstet. Seit wann hast du die Fox dran?  Besser als die SID.



 

komm vorbei, wegen dem keks...hab von ostern noch einiges rumliegen...

die fox gibt natürlich gleich ein anderes handling...wobei der carbonrahmen auch schon klassen angenehmer bergab ist wie meine früheren alu hardtails...





für die rennen werde ich aber vielleicht aus gewichtsgründen und bei untechnischen strecken wieder auf was leichteres wechseln bzw. auch mal starr fahren...(natürlich nicht bei rennen in der schweiz...bike masters/cristalp braucht schon ne federung vorne...)

joe
ps: 9kg fahrbereit...mit fox


----------



## artymod (12. April 2007)

So hier zwei feine bilder vom gestrigen tag am starnberger see. super wetter wie man sieht 

und mein kleines ist gerollt wie ne eins mit sternchen und bienchen


----------



## GerhardO (12. April 2007)

Schöne Gegend!


----------



## DerStrolch (12. April 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ps: 9kg fahrbereit...mit fox



Und wie schauts mit den Kosten aus? auch so um um die 9k? ;-)

Also wenn ich mir die Bikes da so anschauen muss ich festellen das meine 2005er ES7 ein Oldtimer ist/wird *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (12. April 2007)

Weil der Winter soo schnell vorbei ging, noch meine Quälbilder... 

Pedalieren kaum möglich.. erst recht net mit Nobbys. 




Bergab Treten wie die Volldeppen.. die reaktionen der Autofahrer waren lustig. 




Da fühlt sich meine weisse Königin zu Hause... 




So sauber wars lange, lange nicht mehr! Hab dann den ganzen Schnee noch weggespritzt, voila...




N wenig Aktueller.. 




Und an die Detaifetischisten... ja verdammt, die Klingel ist weg.  War auch nur kurze Zeit dran. Die Plastikscheibe ist übrigens auch weg.


----------



## unchained (12. April 2007)

ich darf mal wieder pausieren.....






Achse gebrochen

Freilaufkörper-Karkasse defekt. (Die Ausfransungen sind ja angeblich "normal")


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Wie ist das passiert, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## unchained (12. April 2007)

das wüsst ich auch gerne.... 

Zur Nabe ist zu sagen, dass ich erst vorgestern gemerkt habe, dass der Reifen, beim antritt am Hinterbau schleift. Als ich dann das Rad raus hatte, sah ich dass das schon länger so gelaufen sein muss, da am hinterbau lack fehlt... 

Der Nabenkörper muss laut Canyon so aussehen. Mittlerweile rutschen die Ritzel durch und beginnen zu fressen... aber es "muss" so sein  

keine sprünge oder sonstige vergewaltigungen... schon garnicht mit nem Rahmen in XL und nem 120er Vorbau. 

Ersatzlaufrad hab ich schon bestellt. Der Rückholschein ist, vorgestern bestellt, heute immer noch nicht da...


----------



## Raphi78 (12. April 2007)

Torque 3 auf den Northshoretrails in Heubach!


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (12. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> Der Rückholschein ist, vorgestern bestellt, heute immer noch nicht da...



Warte ebenfalls seit Dienstag, letztens hat es bei mir zwei Wochen gedauert. Dreimal angerufen, dreimal versendet, einen erhalten ....  

Wenn es Probleme oder personelle Engpässe gibt, kann man es doch den Kunden sagen und diesen nicht sinnlos warten lassen.  

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ich darf mal wieder pausieren.....
> 
> Achse gebrochen
> 
> Freilaufkörper-Karkasse defekt. (Die Ausfransungen sind ja angeblich "normal")



Damn! Der Freilauf hat ja schöne Kerben bekommen...  Achja, gratuliere zu den Boxen.. hab die gleichen (als 5.1, die gibts ja auch als 2.1...)  Mehr Power brauch ich nicht, wenn Lauter kommen Pullerei...



unchained schrieb:


> das wüsst ich auch gerne....
> 
> Zur Nabe ist zu sagen, dass ich erst vorgestern gemerkt habe, dass der Reifen, beim antritt am Hinterbau schleift. Als ich dann das Rad raus hatte, sah ich dass das schon länger so gelaufen sein muss, da am hinterbau lack fehlt...
> 
> Der Nabenkörper muss laut Canyon so aussehen. Mittlerweile rutschen die Ritzel durch und beginnen zu fressen... aber es "muss" so sein



Dann hast du wohl eine der hier schonmal angesprochenen alten Naben... hoffentlich hab ich nicht so eine *angst*


----------



## unchained (13. April 2007)

"alte Naben" ?  hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Yossarian (13. April 2007)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Torque 3 auf den Northshoretrails in Heubach!


*In* Heubach? 
Ich komm morgen mal zu euch, äh heute wollt ich sagen.


----------



## Wuudi (13. April 2007)

Dann will ich auch meine letzten Winterbilder vom März posten 






Wie gesagt, die 2006er funktionieren noch super 







Mehr Bilder vom Vinschgau in meinem Blog


----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> "alte Naben" ?  hab ich was verpasst?



Offenbar ja. Gibt Naben bei denen die Lager nach ner gewissen Laufleistung einfach tot sind... hats schonmal bei nem 06er gegeben, ist irgendwo hier im Canyon Forum.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ich darf mal wieder pausieren.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Rotz jünger wär als 6 Monate, hät ich denen das ganze Bike retour ges chickt und auf mein Gewährleistungsrecht gepocht. Das kanns ja nicht sein!

Da die Kiste länger als 6 Monate bewegt worden war, kannste wohl nur auf Garantie hoffen. Sauerei dennoch. Irgendwie bekommste alles kaputt.

Übrigens: Die schrottige Sun Nabe wurd mir im Zuge einer inspektion auch getauscht. wusste garnicht, dass meine auch Kaputt war. Ami-Schrott. Designed by Noobs, produced by Idiots in China.


----------



## backgammon (13. April 2007)

heute eine woche früher als angegeben eingetroffen.  
alles fertig zusammengebaut und morgen steht gleich die erste ausfahrt an.
einzig die umstellung von gripshift auf trigger ist doch seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.   




gc 9.0


----------



## klogrinder (13. April 2007)

So hier endlich da (vor 6 Tagen bestellt )
Leider is ein Matchmaker im Ar*** gewesen deshalb kann ich ned fahren **** 
Mehr Bilder nach und nach in meiner Galerie, ahch ja is Größe M bei Körpergrösse von 1,79m


----------



## aNo0Bis (13. April 2007)

Habt ihr am Wochenende auch so schönes Wetter?
Das richtige Wetter zum Biken, ich hab beim Gewichtstuning schon mal zugelangt und angefangen schwere Teile für's Wochenende zu entfernen! 

















Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## erkan1984 (13. April 2007)

@ aNo0Bis: Sei froh, das dein Schaltauge so abgerissen ist, meins am alten rad hatte gahalten, bis es dann das komplette Schaltwerk zerbröselt hat , das schaltauge war noch ganz, nur das gewinde herausgerissen und der Schaltarm war verdreht und entzwei, ich sage mal du hast das geringere Übel getroffen.
Das das passiert wenn das wetter so schön ist ist schade.

@ unchained: so sah mein Freilaufkörper bei der Auslieferung aus!
   ich hatte ja den komischen Plastikring abgemacht






btw: wo bekommt man einen Ersatzfreilaufkörper bzw. sollte man davon lieber die Finger lassen und das nen Pro machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. April 2007)

lass das lieber nen "pro" machen. Naja soviel zu Alu-Freilaufkörpern.... ersatzlaufrad ist bestellt... 

Aber wie kann ein Freilaufkörper schon bei der auslieferung soooo aussehen?


----------



## erkan1984 (13. April 2007)

keine ahnung, vor allem war das nur der eine "zahn" will ich mal sagen, die anderen sahen alle ganz gut aus


----------



## unchained (13. April 2007)

bei mir wurde eindeutig geschlampt beim anziehen der endschraube.... sonst wäre es für die ritzel nicht möglich gewesen, sich auf dem freilaufkörper zu bewegen...


----------



## pjfa (13. April 2007)

http://www.slide.com/r/K6T4ADqy6j-ieNHadl1-TC482D7eMB9x?previous_view=mscd_embedded_url

Enjoy


----------



## aNo0Bis (13. April 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Enjoy




Great pictures, seems like you are in love with your new Bike!


----------



## erkan1984 (13. April 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> http://www.slide.com/r/K6T4ADqy6j-ieNHadl1-TC482D7eMB9x?previous_view=mscd_embedded_url
> 
> Enjoy



congratulations! looks great wich you nice riding and no crashes!

btw, really nice couch you have!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2007)

it looks very nice 

but, why not a Torque?


----------



## pjfa (13. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> it looks very nice
> 
> but, why not a Torque?



Maybe next year  

Thank you all for your support


----------



## AmmuNation (14. April 2007)

Mein Freilauf hatte auch schon von Anfang an kleine hicke. Hab dann Deore wieder hingem8, 7km gefahren (bergab...) XT hingefummelt.. noch tiefer... 
Die XT schont den Freilauf wenigstens ein wenig, Alu vs Alu macht nix, im gegensatz zu Stahl vs Alu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mein Freilauf hatte auch schon von Anfang an kleine hicke. Hab dann Deore wieder hingem8, 7km gefahren (bergab...) XT hingefummelt.. noch tiefer...
> Die XT schont den Freilauf wenigstens ein wenig, Alu vs Alu macht nix, im gegensatz zu Stahl vs Alu..



Die XT schont den Freilauf weil die großen Zahnräder auf dem Spider sitzen und der die Kraft nicht so punktuell auf den Freilauf drückt. Ich bezweifle das die kleinen Zahnräder aus Alu sind.


----------



## unchained (14. April 2007)

korrekt


----------



## erkan1984 (14. April 2007)

wie schon unser TechMech Prof sagt "Spannung ist Kraft pro Fläch"
welche SRAM Kassetten haben denn eine Ähnlich große auflagefläche wie die XT?


----------



## pjfa (14. April 2007)

XC7 sold to... my wife 
And she give it to me


----------



## privy (14. April 2007)

ein bild von der heutigen tour:




privy


----------



## Flok (14. April 2007)

Heute kam endlich mein Trabant...eh mein Canyon AL 7.0 





















werd aber erst am Dienstag eine längere Tour machen können 
Ran kommt außerdem noch ein HAC4 Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (14. April 2007)

wird die post mit der kutsche ausgetragen, oder warum habe ich heute immer noch keinen rückholschein bekommen.?!


----------



## Hennin (14. April 2007)

privy schrieb:


> ein bild von der heutigen tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das etwa die Eselstreppe?


----------



## Sisu (15. April 2007)

....wir waren heute auch unterwegs.......













schee wars alles staubtrocken und heiss wie im Sommer 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Santa Claus (15. April 2007)

Hi Leute. brauch mal eure Hilfe... Hab heute mein Grand Canyon 6.0 bekommen. Hab als erstes zusammengebaut und dann den Lenker gewechselt. nun weis ich aber nicht ob ich den pop lock Hebelr wieder richtig rum drangemacht habe... Bin skeptisch weil bei eingeschaltetem pop lock versperrt der kleine hebel die sicht auf die anzeige der ´Schaltung. vielleicht kann ja mal jemand ein Foto hier rein stellen. 


Danke....


----------



## privy (15. April 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Ist das etwa die Eselstreppe?



stimmt , bin sie allerdings von brohl-lützing hoch und stellenweise durfte ich das rad sogar tragen.
war trotzdem geil.

privy


----------



## erkan1984 (15. April 2007)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> nun weis ich aber nicht ob ich den pop lock Hebelr wieder richtig rum drangemacht habe...
> Danke....



Foto hab ich keins, aber Der hebel ist bei mir Rechts. was die Montage schon mal einschränkt, wenn du den dann so anbaust, das der Kopf zum "Ent-Lock-Outen" auf der rechten seite ist. also zwischen den Lock-Out-An-Hebel und den Griff


----------



## Santa Claus (15. April 2007)

oki dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht... Danke @erkan1984


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. April 2007)

mal heute die weitere umgebung erkundet und ein Insekten-züchtungs-gebiet-gefunden:


----------



## unchained (15. April 2007)

das schreit doch förmlich nach "lake-jump"


----------



## thory (15. April 2007)

Habe gerade dieses Bild: 

 von mir gefunden. Immer gut mit guten Fotografen unterwegs zu sein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (15. April 2007)

kooles bild! mich hätts da wohl 100pro zerbröselt *g*


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2007)

@Thory: sauber!


----------



## Hupert (15. April 2007)

Immer wieder gut geschätzte Personen dabei zu haben, welche einen beim Posen fotografieren...


----------



## unchained (15. April 2007)

die pose kenn ich doch


----------



## Hupert (15. April 2007)

Und wenn du noch ein wenig übst, sieht es vielleicht irgendwann im Ansatz so stylish aus wie beim Chef


----------



## pjfa (15. April 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. April 2007)

Where did the cool saddle go?


----------



## Jonez (15. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Where did the cool saddle go?



In the dictionary!


----------



## unchained (15. April 2007)

pjfa ´s addicted to high fork-travel  great


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezGringo (15. April 2007)

Here some low-travel fork pics...


----------



## pjfa (15. April 2007)

First ride - 47kms
Lot´s os fun
http://www.slide.com/r/gppoOZ2W2T_syIylIWLj1WhGkJU3gvxt?view=large


----------



## Augus1328 (15. April 2007)

Salve,

bin auch wieder aus`m Winterschlaf aufgewacht.   Kleine Spaßrunde auf den München Isartrails.









Gut`s Nächtle
Oli


----------



## Ryanotb (16. April 2007)

Hello guys, 2 pictures of me in a Downhill contest yersterday near Paris...











I love my Torque, it's so nice to ride with him...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7553/070415isartrails041280xbz1.jpg


Sehr schön! Leider ein bissl klein das Foto...

Die roten LR machen schon gscheit was her...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2007)

Ich war letztes Wochenende mit einem Freund wieder mal für drei Tage in Bozen/Südtirol -- Traumwetter, Traumtrails, traumhaft...

Auf dem Weg gen Süden...




Auspacken...




Es geht nach oben...




Wunderbare Temperaturen...




Runter geht's, gelegentlich schön knifflig...










Alex on the way...


 








Neue Bekannte aus Bayern...




Uuund noch ein Versuch...




Wunderbare Aussicht...





Dummerweise hatte sich meine Kassette gelockert, ich aber keine entsprechende Aufsatzmutter dabei, wodurch ich etwa einmal pro Abfahrt mit den Fingern nachziehen musste... 















Schlafplatzempfehlung: Stompferhof -- sehr schön (Pool...) u. faire Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. April 2007)

So ein Bild mit Fahrrad in die Luft halten habe ich auch noch von mir, ist aber schon ein bischen älter. So vor ca. 18 Jahren, wie man leicht an der farbenfrohen Kleidung erkennen kann 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thory (16. April 2007)

hey Flo,

kommt mir nicht so ganz unbekant vor diese Gegend. Schöne Bilder und schöne Touren.

Gruss


----------



## aemkei77 (16. April 2007)

staabi schrieb:
			
		

> wie man leicht an der farbenfrohen Kleidung erkennen kann



hatt ich auch mal  *musste* man haben!


----------



## Didi123 (16. April 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> So ein Bild mit Fahrrad in die Luft halten habe ich auch noch von mir, ist aber schon ein bischen älter. So vor ca. 18 Jahren, wie man leicht an der farbenfrohen Kleidung erkennen kann
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Damit machst Du sogar den Gestalten in den Moser Guides Konkurrenz..!


----------



## GerhardO (16. April 2007)

Ja - und mit welcher Inbrunst man damals sein geliebtes 14-Kilo-Starrbike hoch hob...! Hm - die Hose müsste noch irgendwo liegen... 

Mal sehen - vielleicht kommt ja diese Mode wieder?!


----------



## Richi2000 (16. April 2007)

So dann hätt ich auch noch ein paar Bildchen von unserer Wochenendtour im Unterinntal (16.4.07)...alles weitere im Text auf unserer Page.
http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=10


----------



## martin_k (16. April 2007)

Zahmer Kaiser | Ritzaualm


----------



## MIBO (16. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> So dann hätt ich auch noch ein paar Bildchen von unserer Wochenendtour im Unterinntal (16.4.07)...alles weitere im Text auf unserer Page.
> http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=10



Mein lieber Scholli, geniale Bilder. Sehr gute Quali  

Welce Cam und welche Software wurde zur Präsentation verwendet?


----------



## Richi2000 (16. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli, geniale Bilder. Sehr gute Quali
> 
> Welce Cam und welche Software wurde zur Präsentation verwendet?



Nikon D200 glaub ich heißt das gute Stück. Über die Software kann ich keine Auskunft geben, da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Sorry!


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2007)

Traumtour!

War das eine Lampe, die bei den letzten Bildern eure Gesichter erhellt hat oder schon ein Blitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (16. April 2007)

Ferngesteuerter Zusatzblitz..


----------



## h34d (16. April 2007)

Alter wenn man eure Fotos sieht wird man mal richtig Neidisch!
Ich bike hier auf 300 Metern über dem Meer durch den Fürther Stadtwald und ihr befahrt die schönsten Berge der Alpen!


----------



## Richi2000 (16. April 2007)

Kann man wohl sagen, daß es unbestritten Vorteile besitzt in Innsbruck zu studieren! Nur für anständige Parks sind die hier zu


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2007)

Ich hätte jetzt genau deswegen auch versucht, in Innsbruck ein interessantes Praktikum zu finden, leider gibt's dort fast keine gscheiten Unternehmen...

...so geh ich halt nach München.


----------



## Wern (16. April 2007)

Gibt's wohl Neuigkeiten vom Nordpark?


----------



## Augus1328 (16. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt genau deswegen auch versucht, in Innsbruck ein interessantes Praktikum zu finden, leider gibt's dort fast keine gscheiten Unternehmen...
> 
> ...so geh ich halt nach München.



Flo, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Hier gibt`s genauso gute Sachen. Die Anfahrtszeit is halt a bisserl länger  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Richi2000 (17. April 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Hello guys, 2 pictures of me in a Downhill contest yersterday near Paris...
> I love my Torque, it's so nice to ride with him...



That´s right! Nice pictures! Did you take part in a real downhill contest or rather at an enduro/freeride event? I´m also thinking to try the Caidom race in Brixen this year- maybe the Torque is the right joyce for enduro/freeride races like that.


----------



## Wuudi (17. April 2007)

Ist es Richi!

Ich bin ja mit meinem ES7 mitgefahren, wenn auch nicht vorne mitgefahren . Wichtig wäre bei dem feuchten Boden eher ein gscheiter Reifen anstelle der NobbyNic/Albert Kombination gewesen .

Btw. der Sieger war mit Pike und nem Ironhorse 6-Point glaub ich unterwegs.


----------



## DerStrolch (17. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli, geniale Bilder. Sehr gute Quali
> 
> Welce Cam und welche Software wurde zur Präsentation verwendet?



Bei der "Software" dürfte es sich um Lightbox handel ;-) - falls das das ist was du meinst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. April 2007)

Nicht ganz so actiongeladene Bilder, dafür aber mit umso schöner Aussicht, gibts von mir.





Die restlichen wie immer in meinem Blog...


----------



## Didi123 (17. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> That´s right! Nice pictures! Did you take part in a real downhill contest or rather at an enduro/freeride event? I´m also thinking to try the Caidom race in Brixen this year- maybe the Torque is the right joyce for enduro/freeride races like that.



[klugschei$$]
Joyce? James Joyce...?? 
[/klugschei$$]


----------



## MIBO (17. April 2007)

@DerStrolch

Danke, genau das habe ich gemeint


----------



## Luis72 (17. April 2007)

Hi Wuudi,

sag mal, wo findet man den Trail von deinem letzten Foto in der Galerie? Wir planen wahrscheinlich Mai und Juni ein paar "Ausflüge" in die Meraner Gegend...


Servuz
Luis


----------



## Richi2000 (17. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> [klugschei$$]
> Joyce? James Joyce...??
> [/klugschei$$]



Ok, erwischt! Aber das Rad ist so geil, daß es doch was mit "Freude" zu tun hat.

@wuudi:
Die Mut-Bahn nimmt aber immer noch keine Biker mit? Das Spronsertal wäre nämlich auch eine Tour wert, oder darf man da gar nicht fahren (Naturpark Texel etc.)?


----------



## Wuudi (17. April 2007)

@Luis

Einfach im Blog schauen. Habe heute Tourbeschreibung und Fotos gepostet. Wobei zu sagen ist, an ganz heißen Juni/Juli-Tagen würde ich die andere Bergseite wählen .

@Richi

Hmm Mutbahn. Gute Frage, weißt ich bin nicht so der Bahn-Fahrer . Hab aber gerade nachgeschaut. Die Bahn ist wirklich für Biker gesperrt wegen dem Naturpark Texelgruppe, aber zur Bocker Hütte und zum Oberkaser sollte man auch hinbiken können ohne Bahn, nur ob der Jägersteig auf der Spronser Alm dann auch verboten ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Jägersteig...


Apropos "Steig". Das ist interessant, dass in eurer Gegend Wege bereits als Steig bezeichnet werden, die bei uns noch "normale" Wege wären. Bei uns in Österreich werden Wege i.d.R. erst dann als "Steig" bezeichnet, wenn er mit gelegentlich Kletterpartien usw. durchsetzt ist.


----------



## Wuudi (17. April 2007)

Naja Weg != Weg .... so unsere Formel und vor allem auf der Tabacco-Karten gilt:
Rot gestrichelter Weg = fahrbar oder auch nicht


----------



## artymod (17. April 2007)

hier die bilder von gestern ... haben wieder die gegend unsicher gemacht.

und dabei eine super aussicht auf die alpen gehabt.  







und nach der tour erstmal ein Radeberger


----------



## Ryanotb (17. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> That´s right! Nice pictures! Did you take part in a real downhill contest or rather at an enduro/freeride event? I´m also thinking to try the Caidom race in Brixen this year- maybe the Torque is the right joyce for enduro/freeride races like that.



No, it was et real downhill contest


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2007)

Und die nächsten Trail-Pics aus Südtirol


Bedingt durch die Kompakt-kamera sieht man leider nicht richtig schön, dass es an der grünen Kante 600m runter geht 














Die ganze Tour und mehr Pics im blog...


----------



## sn87 (18. April 2007)

Der reine Wahnsinn! Ich glaub ich weiß, wo ich meine Sommerferien verbringen werde .. in Tirol!  
Echt ne tolle Gegend dort 



Servas ausn Mühlviertl,

Stefan


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> ... in Tirol!


Oje, schwere Bildungslücke, besonders für einen Österreicher... 

Südtirol != Tirol.
Südtirol = Italien.


Schöne Fotos, Wuudi, deine Freundin fährt die Trails ja auch ordentlich! Nur die Aussage bezügl. Kompaktkamera versteh ich nicht ganz...?


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Oje, schwere Bildungslücke, besonders für einen Österreicher...
> 
> Südtirol != Tirol.
> Südtirol = Italien.



Hehe, ich glaub er hat es bloß noch nicht akzeptiert, dass Südtirol zu Italien gehört. 

@sn87, is nur Spass


----------



## h34d (18. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub er hat es bloß noch nicht akzeptiert, dass Südtirol zu Italien gehört.



Er ist einer der wenigen unverblendeten die erkannt haben das Südtirol genauso Deutsch ist wie München.


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Er ist einer der wenigen unverblendeten die erkannt haben das Südtirol genauso Deutsch ist wie München.



Genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2007)

@Flo

Du siehst die Wiese und den Ort, der 600hm und noch einige Meter mehr Luftlinie entfernt ist gleich scharf. Mit meiner Digi-SLR hätte ich eine geringere Schärftentiefe und der Ort würde unscharf sichtbar sein. Dies gibt dir ein 10x besseres 3D-Erlebniss bzw. einen viel schönere Bildeindruck. Das ist oft der große Unterschied zwischen "professionellen" und "hobby" Fotos...

Ich werd wohl am Lago die DSLR mitnehmen..


----------



## Yossarian (18. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Genau...



Wie war das gleich..."von der Etsch bis an den Belt..."

Ich denke das Liedchen ist ausgesungen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2007)

OK, dann ging meine Vermutung ja eh in die richtige Richtung...
...ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass durch die geringere Schärfentiefe die Alm höher wirkt.


EDIT: naja doch, ein bissl schon:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. April 2007)

wie bekommt man den am besten mit normalen digicams hin, dass ein stück wirklich steil aussieht? welche position oder von wo muss man knipsen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2007)

Mit extremem Weitwinkel (z.B. 20mm KB-äquiv.; gibt es leider fast nur bei SLRs) von weit unten, würde ich sagen. 

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2007)

Fotoapparat gerade halten, nicht kippen.

Ist hier "relativ" gut gelungen:


----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. April 2007)

Eventuell noch ne Person mit ins Bild bringen (Freundin bietet sich z.B. an )


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Lecker!





(der Trail...)


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Lecker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar  

Bei uns findest du leider kaum Abfahrten mit mehr als 200hm am Stück, dafür bietet das rheinische Schiefergebirge aber ausreichend sowas...
B1-Trail in der Nähe von Lahnstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (19. April 2007)

More pics: http://www.slide.com/r/6LejKRJ0tz9TvXlSdkXE88WIDQHBlFPN?view=large


----------



## solberg (19. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Flo
> 
> Du siehst die Wiese und den Ort, der 600hm und noch einige Meter mehr Luftlinie entfernt ist gleich scharf. Mit meiner Digi-SLR hätte ich eine geringere Schärftentiefe und der Ort würde unscharf sichtbar sein. Dies gibt dir ein 10x besseres 3D-Erlebniss bzw. einen viel schönere Bildeindruck. Das ist oft der große Unterschied zwischen "professionellen" und "hobby" Fotos...
> 
> Ich werd wohl am Lago die DSLR mitnehmen..



schärfentiefe oder tiefenschärfe ist aber nur vom objektiv abhängig. aber ne kompakte soll ja alles können drum ist sie fast immer scharf oder unscharf, aber nicht beides im bild


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> schärfentiefe oder tiefenschärfe ist aber nur vom objektiv abhängig. aber ne kompakte soll ja alles können drum ist sie fast immer scharf oder unscharf, aber nicht beides im bild


Nein, das stimmt absolut nicht.

Auch die meisten Kompaktkameras schaffen Offenblenden von z.B. F2.8. Der Grund warum sie dennoch weniger "Tiefenunschärfe" erreichen, ist die geringere *Sensorgröße*! Google ein bisschen zu dem Thema -- da findet man sicher gleich ein paar Bilder...
(ich muss jetzt aber endlich ins Bett...)


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. April 2007)

zum thema... ist unbeabsichtigt passiert...dh. hat die kamera automatisch so gemacht...

sorry wenn man das bild dreht verliert es viel vom effekt...

joe


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Dann dreh's halt wieder richtig... 

Geht in jedem Bildverwaltungs- oder Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und sogar im patscherten Windows-Bildbetrachter.


----------



## thto (19. April 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Schon klar
> 
> Bei uns findest du leider kaum Abfahrten mit mehr als 200hm am Stück, dafür bietet das rheinische Schiefergebirge aber ausreichend sowas...
> B1-Trail in der Nähe von Lahnstein



ich fand unsere tour echt fett ! danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat die Kamera automatisch gemacht und von welchem Effekt sprichst Du...?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. April 2007)

thto schrieb:


> ich fand unsere tour echt fett ! danke nochmal



Da wollte ich eigentlich auch noch mit euch hin. Hat aber so auch schon gereicht...
Ich will am Sonntag wieder nach Boppard, vielleicht magst ja mit kommen, bissl Sprungtraining und so


----------



## thory (19. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wie bekommt man den am besten mit normalen digicams hin, dass ein stück wirklich steil aussieht? welche position oder von wo muss man knipsen?



Gut ist z.B. von einem Gegenhang sozusagen von gleicher Höhe: 



Du darfst die Kamera nicht nach oben richten, das egalisiert alle Steigungen. 

Bei diesem Bild ist es die Perspektive, die dem Betrachter das "bergab" Gefühl gibt: 




Bei dem Bild dürften es die Felsabsätze sein, wäre der Weg ein ebener Pfad wäre der Eindruck wohl eher flach:



und wenn es wirklich steil wird sieht man es einfach:


----------



## thto (19. April 2007)

verlockendes angebot, hört sich gut an... da ich sa-so boarden war und sa ne tour in wiesbaden fahre(wenn meine gebrochene speiche am HR wieder repariert ist), werde ich so mit meiner perle etwas unternehmen.... vielleicht spazieren gehen in boppard .... wann bistn da am start ? 
vg
tt


----------



## renderscout (19. April 2007)

So, ich tanze mal mit nem CANYON Hardtail aus der Fully Reihe! Frisch eingetroffen... 

































Das BESTE Bike das ich je hatte!


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Ist dir der Rahmen zu groß oder die Sattelhöhe noch nicht korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

Das Teil sieht genialst aus. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2007)

die pedale!! an nem racehardtail!! weg damit, klickies ran und sattel hoch.


----------



## martin_k (19. April 2007)

mit den pedalen siehts nicht grad scharf aus.


----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

Gibt ihn also doch - den neuen BikeGuard...!
Dachte schon, das wäre nur ein Marketing-Gag für den Katalog gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (19. April 2007)

Hallo!
Heute angekommen und somit das Erste hier - das ES 6 meiner Freundin.


----------



## renderscout (19. April 2007)

War alles noch nicht eingestellt! Die Pedalen sind nur ne "Notlösung"... hatte noch nie KlickPedalen und muss ersteinmal schauen! Letztes Fahrrad hatte ich 1999...danach nur noch Kneipenräder! Tja, da macht sich die Berlin nähe bemerkbar was die Langfinger angeht!!!! Einzig die Griffe sind der letzte M*st! Empfehlungen?


----------



## Ronja (19. April 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, als ich daheim versprochen habe, dieses Jahr kein Bike zu kaufen!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Heute angekommen und somit das Erste hier - das ES 6 meiner Freundin.



seit neuestem 200er HINTEN????


----------



## unchained (19. April 2007)

nein, sinds nicht!


----------



## illuminato (20. April 2007)

oh ein es 6(?) in S...sehr lecker! Ich hoffe ich hab auch bald so eine rackete...in der größe einfach nur aggressivvon der optik natürlich!


----------



## AustRico (20. April 2007)

@ Alpha: am ES ist hinten eine 185mm Scheibe montiert, am ESX im Hintergrund eine 203mm.

@illuminato: Bei dem kleinen Rahmen ergibt ich durch die verschobene Proportion Rohrdurchmesser/Rahmendreick wirklich eine sehr massive Optik!


----------



## Boombe (20. April 2007)

das Oberrohr beim ES...    wahnsinns bike!


----------



## Hitzi (20. April 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Einzig die Griffe sind der letzte M*st! Empfehlungen?



Ja.....

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/index.html  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (20. April 2007)

Also so schlimm finde ich die Canyon-Griffe nicht, aber ich hab jetzt auch schon länger einen ODI-Lock On Griff drauf:

http://www2.hibike.de/katalog/deutsch/44/Lenkergriffe.html








Guckst du hier: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/2006/06/odi_rogue.html


----------



## sn87 (20. April 2007)

Boah... des ES6.0 in S! *sabber* Freu mich scho wenn meins kommt..


----------



## Boombe (20. April 2007)

waren diese stöpsel fürs lenkerende (ham die dinger n namen??) auch dabei? die fehlen bei mir schon lang, da schaut das blanke metal m cm raus...


----------



## Wuudi (20. April 2007)

Die waren dabei, aber einen hab ich schon verloren und neue nachbestellt. Die neuen sind nicht mehr so über die Klemmung drüber sondern nur mehr eine kleine flache Platte seitlich dran.


----------



## AustRico (20. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Also so schlimm finde ich die Canyon-Griffe nicht, aber ich hab jetzt auch schon länger einen ODI-Lock On Griff drauf:
> 
> http://www2.hibike.de/katalog/deutsch/44/Lenkergriffe.html
> 
> ...



Schöne Griffe! - gefallen mir nach den Oury Lock On am Besten. 
Ich hab auf meinem Race Face Lock On, die sind aber sehr dünn und hart und für meine eher großen Hände recht unkomfortabel.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (20. April 2007)

@AustRico

Sollte das ES 6.0 nicht als "shiny black" kommen? Sieht doch eher nach dem sand blastet andonized black aus 

Und: wie groß ist deine Freundin (wenn ich mal so fragen darf   )
speziell wg der Sattelhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis (20. April 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> Schöne Griffe! - gefallen mir nach den Oury Lock On am Besten.
> Ich hab auf meinem Race Face Lock On, die sind aber sehr dünn und hart und für meine eher großen Hände recht unkomfortabel.



Hallo!

Weißt du wozu dieser erhöhte Teil des Gummirandes der Race-Face-Griffe gut ist? Bei der Montage wusste ich nicht recht in welcher Position die Griffe richtig montiert gehören.

mfg
Louis


----------



## AustRico (20. April 2007)

@Lumpenköter: Es ist lackiert, aber entgegen der Abbildungen auf der Canyon-Seite seidenmatt.
Meine Freundin ist 170cm. Der Sattel ist auf dem Foto aber "irgendwo", also lass dich nicht beirren.


@Louis: Ich würde sagen ich hab sie richtig montiert  .
Der Flansch auf der Innenseite (wie bei BMX-Griffen) zeigt bei mir nach vorne, Richtung Bremshebel, da er ansonsten beim Schalten behindert.


----------



## martin_k (21. April 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> @Lumpenköter: Es ist lackiert, aber entgegen der Abbildungen auf der Canyon-Seite seidenmatt.



Schade eigentlich. Sieht zwar auch nett aus, aber das shiny black sieht auf der canyon site klasse aus.


----------



## artymod (21. April 2007)

wir waren gestern mal wieder unterwegs. 104 km und was weiß ich wieviel höhenmeter  

hier sind die eindrücke von der fahrt






Bei essen erwischt.  






Super aussicht vom hohenpeißenberg






RED BULL verleiht flügel






Meins


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. April 2007)

wer kam schneller den berg runter?


----------



## Trollobaby (21. April 2007)

du mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## frank-man (21. April 2007)

Das is ja wohl keine Frage (bei gleichem Können  (Hab auch noch ein Red Bull Hardtail)...


----------



## erkan1984 (21. April 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> wir waren gestern mal wieder unterwegs. 104 km und was weiß ich wieviel höhenmeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
euren Mülll  habt ihr aber hoffentlich wieder mitgenommen?!


----------



## artymod (21. April 2007)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI: das red bull war schneller unten. aber dicht gefolgt von mir.

@erkan1984: Um ehrlich zu sein es war nicht mal unser müll haben es aber ordnungs gemäß entsorgt.


----------



## erkan1984 (21. April 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> @ALPHA-CENTAURI: das red bull war schneller unten. aber dicht gefolgt von mir.
> 
> @erkan1984: Um ehrlich zu sein es war nicht mal unser müll haben es aber ordnungs gemäß entsorgt.



das ist ja noch besser, ich erlebe sowas auch immer, mal abgesehn davon, das es nicht immer MTB'ler sind, ist denke ich die Meinung oft so, dass es MTB'ler sind. umso besser, wenn man dagegen ankämpfen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (21. April 2007)

Man man, die Red Bull-Bikes sind optisch einfach nur zum :kotz:


----------



## ashtray (21. April 2007)

Es ist daaaaa, juhuuuu.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (21. April 2007)

bin ungefähr   <- so grün vor Neid. Echt schnieke


----------



## ashtray (21. April 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> bin ungefähr   <- so grün vor Neid. Echt schnieke



Achja, die Größe ist PERFEKT. Gottseidank hab ich auf euch und die Canyon-Mitarbeiter gehört.


----------



## Astaroth (21. April 2007)

Servus,
mein Torque3 nach dem neuesten Update von heute, wer es nicht sofort sieht der Dämpfer wurde getauscht !!!







MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hitzi (21. April 2007)

Auch im flachen Lande kann es schön sein.

Im Hintergrund der Maschsee in Hannover mit dem neuen Rathaus





  Die schönste Stadt der Welt   Hannover !






Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## aNo0Bis (21. April 2007)

Ja, schön kann es überall sein! 
Aber ich hab mal heute auf 35 Kilometer 1100 Hm hinter mich gebracht! 






Aber nach wiedererhalt eines neuen Schaltauges war das unbedingt nötig!
Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, das neue Auge ist nun ein Milimeter stärker, was ja gut ist, bis auf die Tatsache das man die Schaltung neu einstellen muß!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein Torque3 nach dem neuesten Update von heute, wer es nicht sofort sieht der Dämpfer wurde getauscht !!!
> 
> 
> ...



fetzig. ich beneid dich um den kleinen blauen hebel. was kotzt mich doch dieses scheiss PP-rad am DXH an. wer kam auf die behinderte idee 15 plattform-stufen da reinzumachen? ... 

Ist dein Sitzrohr immer noch so krumm wie am Anfang?


----------



## Faunus Deus (21. April 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Ja, schön kann es überall sein!
> Aber ich hab mal heute auf 35 Kilometer 1100 Hm hinter mich gebracht!




 Da war ich auch heute, sind wir uns begegnet ?
Habe einige Biker gesehen, aber nicht so auf das Material geachtet .
War mit 'nem mittelblauen Attitude unterwegs .

Grüsse, FD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)




----------



## exto (21. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> fetzig. ich beneid dich um den kleinen blauen hebel. was kotzt mich doch dieses scheiss PP-rad am DXH an. wer kam auf die behinderte idee 15 plattform-stufen da reinzumachen? ...



Der Pearl hat 30 Plattform Stufen...

... und nen kleinen, blauen Hebel  

Nicht weinen...


----------



## sn87 (21. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [



Tolles Foto! Und wer liegt in den Blumen und hält das Rad?


----------



## dooley242 (21. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Tolles Foto! Und wer liegt in den Blumen und hält das Rad?



Tolles Foto stimmt, aber das dürfte eher Raps als Blumen sein. 
Gibt lecker Honig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

klar sind das Blumen  ne Sonderzüchtung bei uns im Vorgarten


----------



## pjfa (22. April 2007)

Details  
http://www.slide.com/r/wUgC6MFl7z_a9-YzOnaAUA5jILV_2f88?view=large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



Almost the same, but in green


----------



## Beebob (22. April 2007)

Es ist endlich da - konnte das FRX 9.0 gestern abholen.
Das lange warten hat sich trotzdem gelohnt - super Bike

Allen anderen weitern hin viel Ausdauer und Erfolg !!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

sieht massiv und seehr lecker aus


----------



## E=MC² (22. April 2007)

Schaut echt heftig aus!


----------



## Hennin (22. April 2007)

Fettes Gerät, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. April 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da - konnte das FRX 9.0 gestern abholen.
> Das lange warten hat sich trotzdem gelohnt - super Bike
> 
> Allen anderen weitern hin viel Ausdauer und Erfolg !!!



geil. mach mal paar dicke fotos und hier posten!

mal gucken, obs das ding dies jahr im sparbuch gibt, dann hol ich mir auch noch son gefährt


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2007)

Servus @Beebob,
ein geiles Geschoss hast du da 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## djsouth2004 (22. April 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da - konnte das FRX 9.0 gestern abholen.
> Das lange warten hat sich trotzdem gelohnt - super Bike
> 
> Allen anderen weitern hin viel Ausdauer und Erfolg !!!





Das sieht ja richtig geil aus  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu son geschoss


----------



## schmiddio (22. April 2007)

daumen hoch echt fettes bergabgeschoß!!!
ich wate noch sehnsüchtig auf mein FRX!
hab ich das richtig gesehen das doch die FR6.1d verbaut worden ist anstatt der FR2350 felge?
Frage nach weil ich bisher die info hatte das anstatt des roten FR2350 LRS ein
baugleiche schwarze ausführung ans bike kommen soll!
Wünsche dir viel spass mit deiner rakete!!!
ach ja hab noch was vergessen,mach die hr nabe ein freilauf geräusch???


----------



## pjfa (22. April 2007)

@ Beebob: Already with a Torque FRX  
They are not Express Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (22. April 2007)

Wow


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2007)

Servus @Beebob,
mal aus purer Neugier: wie sieht es bei deinem FRX mit der Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze aus?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## aNo0Bis (22. April 2007)

Faunus Deus schrieb:


> Da war ich auch heute, sind wir uns begegnet ?
> Habe einige Biker gesehen, aber nicht so auf das Material geachtet .
> War mit 'nem mittelblauen Attitude unterwegs .
> 
> Grüsse, FD





Mmmhhh, ein paar Biker kamen mir auch über den Weg! 
Eine wirklich Traumhafte Strecke, Vohwinkel angefangen, bis Unterburg, und hinten rum durchs Gelände wieder zurück.....
Traumhaft!!!!!!
Wenn wa uns mal erkennen sollten, machen wa das mal zusammen wa? ;-)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

Waren heute auch wieder etwas unterwegs. Leider erkennt man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich wie steil es war, aber das is ja meißtens so


----------



## martin_k (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Waren heute auch wieder etwas unterwegs. Leider erkennt man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich wie steil es war, aber das is ja meißtens so



Junge, die Wurzelpassage musst du mit einem Satz nehmen!


----------



## AmmuNation (22. April 2007)

Habe heute auch wunderschönste Wurzel- und Steintrails hier um Zürich gerockt - kannte die garnicht  Naja sind auch immerhin 700hm und einige km bis dahin. Trotzdem nette Haustour - ich hab zwei Hausberge, nun auch ne ausgedehnte Haustour. 

Aber nein, Ammu hatte die Cam nicht dabei.. ich könnte... 

@Crazy Racer: Nette Pix in der Gallery von heute.


----------



## Beebob (22. April 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> daumen hoch echt fettes bergabgeschoß!!!
> ich wate noch sehnsüchtig auf mein FRX!
> hab ich das richtig gesehen das doch die FR6.1d verbaut worden ist anstatt der FR2350 felge?
> Frage nach weil ich bisher die info hatte das anstatt des roten FR2350 LRS ein
> ...




Du hast richtig gesehen - es ist die FR6.1d Felge mit der DT Swiss Fr 440 Nabe verbaut.
canyon hatte das auch schon angekündigt, weil die rote Felge nicht ins dezente Design paßt, so hat man sich jedenfalls am Telefon geäüßert dazu.
Canyon nennt diese Konstellation der Felge FR6.1d / Nabe FR 440, dann
DT Swiss FR 2350 Special Edition - 
Die HR Nabe macht ein schönes Geräusch - zwar nicht ganz so laut
wie eine Hügi FR - aber jedenfalls ein Klacken.


----------



## Beebob (22. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus @Beebob,
> mal aus purer Neugier: wie sieht es bei deinem FRX mit der Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze aus?
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Die Sattelstütze kann, mit etwas Druck ganz bis zum Sattel versenkt werden.
Mit etwas Druck -eine Roox Stütze mit einer glatten Oberfläche ginge bestimmt leichter rein.
Die verbaute Syntace P6 hat eine etwas aufgerauhte Oberfläche.


----------



## Spikey (23. April 2007)

@beebop: Fettes Bike!  
Ich steh volles Brett auf die weissen Canyons, absolut porno!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (23. April 2007)

@beebop: Waren da keine Speichenreflektoren dabei


----------



## fox hunter (23. April 2007)

einfach ne ssper fette karre das FRX. allein die Totem. junge sind das tauchrohre. voll die moped-gabel.
na dann hoffen wir bald mal auf en paar action pics.


----------



## cos75 (23. April 2007)

@FloimSchnee: Bei deinen Bozen-Bildern hab ich den Vilpian-Trail erkannt. Da waren wir an Ostern auch.

S und L nebeneinander:




Bikes in der Gondel:




Die obligatorischen Poser-Pics über Bozen:




Doof rumstehen auf dem Trail:




Wo gehts lang ?




Achso, gefahren sind wir ja auch:


----------



## Astaroth (23. April 2007)

Servus @cos75  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2007)

@cos: tolle Bilder, ich will wieder hin.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2007)

Gestern Nacht hab ich noch ein bissl experimentiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (23. April 2007)

saugeiles Bild!

Wie haste das mit dem "Geisteffekt" gemacht?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2007)

Rechts auf der Bank siehst du eine kleine Kamera stehen, die hat mich selbstausgelöst geblitzt...

...das Schwierige dabei ist also, genau im richtigen Moment daran vorbeizufahren...
(bzw. dort eine Zeit lang auf der Stelle zu stehen, wodurch es dann auch gleich auf Anhieb geklappt hat...  )


----------



## eLw00d (23. April 2007)

Echt der Hammer, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen...

Wirklich klasse gemacht, der Aufwand hat gelohnt!


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. April 2007)

Danke!


----------



## xysiu33 (23. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht hab ich noch ein bissl experimentiert...



Achtung: Geisterfahrer unterwegs  

Weitermachen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> Junge, die Wurzelpassage musst du mit einem Satz nehmen!



nicht bei einer Lenkerbreite Bremsweg am Ende  oder kannst du etwa um die Kurve fliegen 

danke Ammu 

 Flo


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

Wow Flo - sieht scharf aus  Aber auf die Idee muss man auch erstmal kommen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. April 2007)

Geiles wetter gestern. Ich werd irgendwie immer fetter 




Biker-Babe war auch dabei und haben knapp 30 km die Schotterpisten unsicher gemacht.


----------



## exto (23. April 2007)

Ihr Zwei habt euch gesucht und gefunden: Dinge, die die Welt nicht wissen will.
Cheech und Chong auf'm Bike...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr Zwei habt euch gesucht und gefunden: Dinge, die die Welt nicht wissen will.
> Cheech und Chong auf'm Bike...



bist nur neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (24. April 2007)

auf solchen trails braucht man schon fast gezwungener maßen ein torque, sonst ist kein durchkommen.


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Geiles wetter gestern. Ich werd irgendwie immer fetter




Das ist völlig normal während der Weihnachtsfeiertage!


Also ich für meinen Teil beneide Alpha schon ein wenig, bevor ich meine Freundin dazu überredet kriegen würde mit mir zu biken,kriegen die Bäume an den Wurzeln Blätter!


----------



## martin_k (24. April 2007)

Der Alpha ist ja eigentlich Hardtailfahrer, aber das trägt die Feiertagswampe nicht mehr.


----------



## solberg (24. April 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> Der Alpha ist ja eigentlich Hardtailfahrer, aber das trägt die Feiertagswampe nicht mehr.



word!


----------



## Sisu (24. April 2007)

da das Thema "Griffe" hier schon öfter angesprochen wurde: 
nachdem meine Iridium letztes Jahr schon runter waren, habe ich mir selbst zu Weihnachten neue Odi "Ruffian" gegönnt.
...und nach ein paar Touren kann ich nur sagen:nicht zu hart,nicht zu weich
super Grip





Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## tschobi (24. April 2007)

Blau ist wohl deine Farbe, was?
Hamoniert echt super mit deinem bike und deinen blauen Schrauben.


----------



## Sisu (24. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Blau ist wohl deine Farbe, was?
> Hamoniert echt super mit deinem bike und deinen blauen Schrauben.



...naja....hat sich irgendwie angeboten 
ich finde so ein paar dezente blaue Akzente sind ganz OK 

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache - wie vieles - aber mir gefällt´s so sehr gut.

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hamoniert echt super mit deinem bike und deinen blauen Schrauben.


Ja, das war auch die Idee bei meinen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. April 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> auf solchen trails braucht man schon fast gezwungener maßen ein torque, sonst ist kein durchkommen.



Man beachte die Steigung im Hintergrund....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## augustiner1329 (24. April 2007)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 07er ES/ESX in Gr. XL? 
Da meines zwar schon geordert ist, aber mal wieder irgendwelche Teile fehlen, würde ich mir gerne schon mal Bilder davon ansehen. XL Rahmen sollen ja angeblich nicht immer die schönsten sein... Vielleicht ists ja beim 07er anders....


----------



## Flok (24. April 2007)

augustiner1329 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 07er ES/ESX in Gr. XL?
> Da meines zwar schon geordert ist, aber mal wieder irgendwelche Teile fehlen, würde ich mir gerne schon mal Bilder davon ansehen. XL Rahmen sollen ja angeblich nicht immer die schönsten sein... Vielleicht ists ja beim 07er anders....



ja wurde hier schon gepostet, die neuen 07er ES/X in XL sehen super aus:









schwarz ES07 XL, silbern ES05 L 

gruß flok


----------



## klogrinder (24. April 2007)

Mein esx hab ich von M auf L geswitcht hoffe das kommt bald und passt dann auch, bin 1,80 groß mit 84 sl das is genau zwischen M und L
naja werd ich sehen


----------



## Bechy (24. April 2007)

und das zweite






Das ist mein XC3, um die "low-budget" Bikes mal ein wenig zu vertreten  

An den schönen stellen der meiner Hausrunde habe ich leider keine Lust abzusteigen und zu knippsen  Bzw. hatte ich niemanden mit der mich knippsen hätte können


----------



## augustiner1329 (25. April 2007)

@ flok

schauen ja wirklich ganz gut aus, die 07er ES in XL. Falls meines mal ankommt, werde ich für alle geplagten Riesenrahmenfahrer mal ein paar schöne Detailbilder reinstellen... Bitte lieber Gott, lass es bald kommen...


----------



## brainiac5 (25. April 2007)

@klogrinder:
da bin ich auch gespannt ob du mit L zurecht kommst!?
ich hab ein xc7 in M bei gr1,84 + sl85 - ich möchte es nicht grösser haben!
vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf der auer alm
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (25. April 2007)

laut pps auf der canyon website kann ich ab schrittlänge 84 einen L Rahmen fahren insofern sollte das passen bin vom Hardtail einen 51er gewöhnt und seit ichs hab bin ich auch noch ein bisschen gewachsen das sollte passen nur 2 übrige cm an der Stütze waren mir zu wenig und das Oberrohr kam mir auch zu kurz vor, ich werds rausfinden. Heute kam die Mail dass es fertig is, hab dann angerufen weil ich wissen wollte wie das jetzt ist, weil in der Mail was von Bezahlung stand, ein überaus freundlicher Herr von Canyon der mich sogar noch einmal zurückgerufen hat hat mir versichert dass er nachhakt und mein Bike noch diese Woche rausgeht, ich hoffe natürlich morgen, denn dann könnts am Samstag noch was werden--->Wallberg Sommerweg ich komme


----------



## harry001 (25. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> geil. mach mal paar dicke fotos und hier posten!
> 
> mal gucken, obs das ding dies jahr im sparbuch gibt, dann hol ich mir auch noch son gefährt



Was bitte Herr Alpha willst du mit dem Teil machen, wenn dein jetziges Torque nicht mal so gefahren wird wie es eigentlich gedacht ist?!

Zeig uns erst mal ein paar ordentliche Sprünge oder Pics vom Bikepark,
dann kannst du darüber nachdenken! 

Nicht das es dir keiner gönnen würde, aber sowas regt mich echt auf weil ich mir das Torque nicht leisten kann, aber du gleich 2 davon brauchst???


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. April 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Was bitte Herr Alpha willst du mit dem Teil machen, wenn dein jetziges Torque nicht mal so gefahren wird wie es eigentlich gedacht ist?!
> 
> Zeig uns erst mal ein paar ordentliche Sprünge oder Pics vom Bikepark,
> dann kannst du darüber nachdenken!
> ...



Ich hätte auch so gern eins, aber AUCH ich kann es mir nicht leisten


----------



## urknall (25. April 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Was bitte Herr Alpha willst du mit dem Teil machen, wenn dein jetziges Torque nicht mal so gefahren wird wie es eigentlich gedacht ist?!
> 
> Zeig uns erst mal ein paar ordentliche Sprünge oder Pics vom Bikepark,
> dann kannst du darüber nachdenken!
> ...



Waldwege und Bordsteinkanten sind nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. April 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Was bitte Herr Alpha willst du mit dem Teil machen, wenn dein jetziges Torque nicht mal so gefahren wird wie es eigentlich gedacht ist?!
> 
> Zeig uns erst mal ein paar ordentliche Sprünge oder Pics vom Bikepark,
> dann kannst du darüber nachdenken!
> ...




ne. solang hier noch der porsche-neid aufkommt, werdet ihr sowas nie sehen. 

übrigens hab ich noch ein es. das staubt mangels funktionierenden bremsen vor sich hin. aber son weisses frx wär auch der hit.


----------



## harry001 (25. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ne. solang hier noch der porsche-neid aufkommt, werdet ihr sowas nie sehen.
> 
> übrigens hab ich noch ein es. das staubt mangels funktionierenden bremsen vor sich hin. aber son weisses frx wär auch der hit.



Was heist hier Porsche neid?! 
Nur weil ich mir kein Torque FRX leisten kann oder was? 
Das ES reicht für deine Ansprüche doch völlig oder kannst du deine Bremsen nicht reparieren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> aber son weisses frx wär auch der hit.


...das aber auf deinen Strecken schwieriger (!) zu fahren wäre als das ES, zum Beispiel.

Grund: sehr wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad auf flachen Strecken, weswegen dieses sehr leicht wegrutscht.
(Aus diesem Grund fahre ich auf Schotterpisten mit langgezogenen, schnellen Kurven auch mit eher abgesenkter Gabel runter)


----------



## artymod (25. April 2007)

heute ist es das erstmal passiert. ich habe mich mit meinem erst 3 wochen alten es 9.0 mit 40 km/h auf asphalt auf die fresse gelegt. :kotz:

Bilanz: 
          - kleine kratzer an der Pedale, sonst nix weiter am fahrrad. (zum glück)
          - Brellung am Fuß, Schürfwunden am ganzen Bein.

da habe ich nochmal schwein gehabt.


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

verdammt.... da haste ja nochmal glück gehabt... hatte auf der heutigen tour 74 km/h aufm tacho... allerdings nicht auf asphalt sondern auf ner schotter piste... Wenns mich da dann runtergehaun hätte... 

Aber solange das Bike heile ist, gehts dir auch gut ne?


----------



## martin_k (25. April 2007)

Ich studier ja nicht umsonst in Tirol. 

Das österreichische Wetter ist zur Zeit echt ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (25. April 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> Bilanz:
> - kleine kratzer an der Pedale, sonst nix weiter am fahrrad. (zum glück)
> - Brellung am Fuß, Schürfwunden am ganzen Bein.



Süß  

So kleine Kratzer hab ich fast jeden Tag. Stell dir mal vor ich würd immer Bilder hier reinstellen?  

Ne die Prellung sieht schon übler aus, gute Besserung!


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2007)

Autsch!!! Bist ja nochmal glimpflich davon gekommen aber eins würd mich trotzdem mal interessieren, warum hast de denn ne Käfer gemacht war was mit dem Bike nich in ordnung oder wars menschliches versagen


----------



## artymod (25. April 2007)

morgen gehts gleich wieder aufs bike sowas hält mich doch nicht ab. 
bin doch hart im nehmen. ach ja hat heute 63 km/h drauf und wurde doof von einem rennrad fahrer angeschaut wo ich ganz gemütlich an ihm vorbei zog.


----------



## mfgoods (25. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ne. solang hier noch der porsche-neid aufkommt, werdet ihr sowas nie sehen.
> 
> übrigens hab ich noch ein es. das staubt mangels funktionierenden bremsen vor sich hin. aber son weisses frx wär auch der hit.



jetzt schlägt alpha gnadenlos zurück


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. April 2007)

Aber was mich interessiert ist, wie man aufm Asphalt hinfallen kann?!


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

bist du dösig ....


----------



## Spikey (25. April 2007)

unchained, 74 kmh auf Schotter Respekt! Da fliegen aber die Steine hinten wie Geschosse aus dem Profil, hoffe du hast keinen Wandersmann erlegt


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Aber was mich interessiert ist, wie man aufm Asphalt hinfallen kann?!


Pedalbodenkontakt in Kurve, nasse Schutzweg-Markierungen, Bremsfehler, rutschiger Untergrund, Probleme mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer, wegschmierende Reifen in Kurven, Sekundenschlaf, (Nose-)Wheelieexperimente...............


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wheelieexperimente...............



oh ja  ....  

bei 74 km/h fingen meine augen an zu tränen... ..... man nahm die umwelt nur noch verschwommen wahr. Aber Spaß machts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (25. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bei 74 km/h fingen meine augen an zu tränen... ..... man nahm die umwelt nur noch verschwommen wahr. Aber Spaß machts !



Besorg dir für´s diesjährige Rad am Ring mal ein Rennrad, falls du noch keins hast.


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

Ich werde da sein beim "Rad am Ring". Allerdings nur als zuschauer... nen Bekannter von mir Fährt da 24 Stunden in nem 4er Team... . Und ich hab da schon sowas im Aufbau


----------



## eLw00d (25. April 2007)

Ja Mensch, wenn du schon da bist, dann musste auch ne Runde drehen!

Geschwindigkeitsrekord in der Fuchsröhre liegt bei 119 km/h!
Ich hab nur um die 90 geschafft. War aber auch gut so...


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, wenn du schon da bist, dann musste auch ne Runde drehen!
> 
> Geschwindigkeitsrekord in der Fuchsröhre liegt bei 119 km/h!
> Ich hab nur um die 90 geschafft. War aber auch gut so...



Mein Kumpel redet seit wochen von nix anderem Mehr... 

Das Bike bekomm ich diesen Monat noch fertig. Aber nen rennrad wär feiner für sowas


----------



## eLw00d (25. April 2007)

Ach´ja stimmt... gibt ja mittlerweile auch ein 24h Rennen für MTBs. Fährt dein Kumpel da mit oder meintest doch das Straßenrennen auf der Nordschleife?

Ich glaub das ist einer der Orte wo Rennradfahren mehr Spaß macht als MTB-fahren.


----------



## unchained (25. April 2007)

Er fährt in nem 4er Rennradteam. Hat sich schon Beleuchtung und alles Mögliche für die 24h auf der Nordschleife zugelegt.  Von mtb hält er nix  ... ich werd aufjedenfall meine beiden Bikes mitnehmen. Mal sehen was da so geht. Ist ja nen riesen ereignis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. April 2007)

Für solche Gelegenheiten hätt' ich nen Tip:

Kerniges Hardtail mit Conti GP (gibt's auch in MTB-Größe). Dazu ein 12-23 Ritzelpaket und nen 48er Pizzateller vorn.

Ich hab in der Konstellation schon den ein- oder anderen Super-Cup Marathon gefahren und fand es immer geil. Ein Bike fährt sich halt immer spritziger als ein RR. Außerdem liebe ich die schrägen Blicke einiger der bornierten RR-Kollegen.

Edit: Ein bisschen dreckig von der letzten Offroad Tour sollte es schon noch sein...


----------



## martin_k (26. April 2007)

ist von euch jemand mal ins radar gefahren mit dem bike?


----------



## artymod (26. April 2007)

Pedalbodenkontakt in Kurve und doofe verkehrsteilnehmer waren die schuld. naja ist ja gut ausgegangen.


----------



## thto (26. April 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> ist von euch jemand mal ins radar gefahren mit dem bike?




yepp wiesbaden aber nur in einer 30zone  ausm mobilen gerät


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (26. April 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> ist von euch jemand mal ins radar gefahren mit dem bike?



Jep, immer wenn wir ein 30er Bilitzer sehen


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

bitteschön


----------



## ashtray (26. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bitteschön



Schaffst du das auch ausserorts?


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

seitwann steht die polizei denn im wald?  ... ich war da so gut in stimmung... konnte einfach nich langsamer fahren hr hr hr.


----------



## Trollobaby (26. April 2007)

wie haben die dich den erwischt? Ich würde mich dann glaube ich dünne machen.


----------



## Spikey (26. April 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> wie haben die dich den erwischt? Ich würde mich dann glaube ich dünne machen.



Erstens dass und zweitens, die du**en B*llen haben nix besseres zu tun, als Radfahrer zu blitzen??? Unfassbar!
Einfach abhauen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

2 nette herren vom ordnungsamt und 4 polizisten... abhauen is da nich so ...


----------



## ashtray (26. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> 2 nette herren vom ordnungsamt und 4 polizisten... abhauen is da nich so ...



6 Beamte fürn Blitzerjob, zu geil.


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

Nein...so ist das nich zu verstehen... 

Die 4 beamte saßen im polizei wagen... normale verkehrskontrolle denk ich mal... und das ordnungsamt ist ja überall in der stadt unterwegs ... die kamen dann noch lustigerweise dazu und haben mir nen vortrag gehalten... 6 leute um mich armen fahrradfahrer rum...


----------



## ashtray (26. April 2007)

Naja, solange du die Seife nicht hast fallen lassen ......j/k.


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

da kennt sich aber jemand aus...


----------



## Spikey (26. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> 6 leute um mich armen fahrradfahrer rum...



Und da sagt noch einer mal dass Beamte nix arbeiten, die kommen gleich im Rudel vorbei


----------



## Augus1328 (26. April 2007)

Fotos?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. April 2007)

ich hätte den grünen noch 5 euro trinkgeld gegeben


----------



## AmmuNation (26. April 2007)

Wow!! Ich hab heute echt NICHT schlecht gestaunt, als ich einen kleinen aber feinen Bikepark hier ganz in der nähe(5min mit Bike) in einem Ablegenen Wald entdeckt habe! Mein Feierabendründchen führte auf den Hausberg und dann mal ne alternative Strecke - auf einmal seh ich Northshores, Singletrails mit Wallrides, geile Gaps etc...!!!  
Grundsätzlich alles mit nem XC fahrbar, halt einfach schwierig, vor allem die Northshore da extrem Steil.

Aber Bilder sagen ja mehr. Auf dem Bild mit der Northshore steht das Canyon nur da, um die Rampe runterzudrücken. Drop bin ich aber net gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirZonk! (26. April 2007)

wer baut sowas eigentlich?


----------



## E=MC² (26. April 2007)

Geil! Sowas will ich auch hier haben.


----------



## Bechy (26. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein beim "Rad am Ring". Allerdings nur als zuschauer... nen Bekannter von mir Fährt da 24 Stunden in nem 4er Team... . Und ich hab da schon sowas im Aufbau



Ich werde dieses Jahr auch mit dabei sein, als 4er Rennrad-Team. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## eLw00d (26. April 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Geil! Sowas will ich auch hier haben.


Selber bauen 

Sind grad auch dabei.


----------



## AmmuNation (26. April 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> wer baut sowas eigentlich?



Geile Typen! 



E=MC² schrieb:


> Geil! Sowas will ich auch hier haben.





eLw00d schrieb:


> Selber bauen
> 
> Sind grad auch dabei.



 Gibts dann Fotos? Ja? Dankeeee!


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. April 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> wer baut sowas eigentlich?


Ich würde mal auf Mountainbiker tippen...







(im Ernst: was für eine Antwort erwartest du dir auf die Frage?...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wow!! Ich hab heute echt NICHT schlecht gestaunt, als ich einen kleinen aber feinen Bikepark hier ganz in der nähe(5min mit Bike) in einem Ablegenen Wald entdeckt habe! Mein Feierabendründchen führte auf den Hausberg und dann mal ne alternative Strecke - auf einmal seh ich Northshores, Singletrails mit Wallrides, geile Gaps etc...!!!
> Grundsätzlich alles mit nem XC fahrbar, halt einfach schwierig, vor allem die Northshore da extrem Steil.
> 
> Aber Bilder sagen ja mehr. Auf dem Bild mit der Northshore steht das Canyon nur da, um die Rampe runterzudrücken. Drop bin ich aber net gefahren.



Da wird die Freude aber groß sein, bei den Erbauern dieses kleinen (sicherlich ebenso privaten wie illegalen) Wunderwerkes. Erst gurkt jemand mit seinem Marathon Bike durch ihr kleines Ländle, dann ist dieser Jemand, der in den letzten Wochen noch dazu so mitteilungsbedürftig war, dass sich jeder ortskundige Depp den Standort des Bikeparks ausrechnen kann, auch noch dösig genug, das Ganze mit Bildern in die World Wide Öffentlichkeit zu posaunen. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle in der nächsten Zeit öfter mal nen Blick nach hinten werfen, wenn ich alleine durch den dunklen, dunklen Wald fahre.

Ammu, es tut mir leid, das ich das so schonungslos sagen muss, aber du bist für die Bike Gemeinde ne echte Plage. Wenn du dich manchmal ein bisschen zurück halten könntest, wärst du bestimmt n echt Netter...


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

genau das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht   volle Zustimmung exto  !


----------



## eLw00d (26. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gibts dann Fotos? Ja? Dankeeee!


Ich sach ja... "wir sind dabei" (edit: lol, da steht ja "dann"... *verlesen*)
Haben vorgestern erst das Gebiet und den toleranten Förster entdeckt. Das einzige was northshoremäßig schons teht ist unser Mini-drop.


----------



## exto (26. April 2007)

HÄHÄ...

der Schnurrbart is ja wieder da...


----------



## Augus1328 (26. April 2007)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich sach ja... "wir sind dabei" (edit: lol, da steht ja "dann"... *verlesen*)
> Haben vorgestern erst das Gebiet und den toleranten Förster entdeckt. Das einzige was northshoremäßig schons teht ist unser Mini-drop.



der is aber süß  

Viel Spass beim Bauen.  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## unchained (26. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> HÄHÄ...
> 
> der Schnurrbart is ja wieder da...



na selbstredend


----------



## Hart´l (27. April 2007)

Mooogggeeennn...
hier mal meine Variante des SSB (SuperSorglosBike).


----------



## exto (27. April 2007)

*Lechtz...* 

Rohloff hab ich mittelfristig auch in's Auge gefasst. Zum SSB würde mir aber noch das Thema Federelemente einfallen. Meine Horrorvision ist ein Alpencross, bei dem du (am besten früh morgens) auf ner einsamen Hütte feststellst, dass Gabel oder Dämpfer schlapp am Rad hängen.

Ansonsten:

Seeehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 2501 (27. April 2007)

Hi,
würde mein Bike ja gerne mal vorstellen.Kann aber nur Bilder mit max 60kb hochladen! Wie macht ihr das mit euren dicken Pics die ich hier schon gesehen hab?

Greez


----------



## dawncore (27. April 2007)

Entweder eine eigene Galerie erstellen (geht hier im Forum) oder auf eine Seite uploaden, z.B. www.abload.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. April 2007)

langer vorbau, riser und barends. steinigt ihn!


----------



## harry001 (28. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> langer vorbau, riser und barends. steinigt ihn!



Was ist dein Problem? 
Da passt im gegenteil zu deiner Mühle alles zusammen.


----------



## klogrinder (28. April 2007)

Jemand der Schalthebel missbraucht, sollte sich in manchen Situationen zurückhalten


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. April 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem?
> Da passt im gegenteil zu deiner Mühle alles zusammen.



oh gott. fängt gleich jemand an zu weinen?


----------



## aNo0Bis (28. April 2007)

Mehr Bilder bitte, dass Wetter bietet doch gerade das richtige Licht für Fotos!


----------



## guitto (28. April 2007)

heute mittag, 30 grad, erstfahrt mit dem neuen rad !!!
300 m oberhalb der mosel .....
weltklasse


----------



## Astaroth (28. April 2007)

Servus,
mein Torque in meinem Wald





MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. April 2007)

Fressen euch auch die Zecken dies Jahr auf? Mir sind gestern zwei am Bein hoch gekrabbelt. Und das war auf ner geschnittenen Wiese..


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2007)

Mich hat gestern ne Zecke gebissen. War für mich die Premiere.
Hat aber rein garnichts mit dem thread hier zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> mein Torque in meinem Wald


Wir wollen Fahrfotos! 



(bzw. ich zumindest...  )


----------



## Faunus Deus (29. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein Torque in meinem Wald
> <<_FOTO_>>



Schicker Helm, hab' ich auch! 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wir wollen Fahrfotos!
> 
> 
> 
> (bzw. ich zumindest...  )




Bitteschön:








Ich übe aber noch, Grüsse FD


----------



## löösns (29. April 2007)

chices bild!


----------



## AmmuNation (29. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Da wird die Freude aber groß sein, bei den Erbauern dieses kleinen (sicherlich ebenso privaten wie illegalen) Wunderwerkes. Erst gurkt jemand mit seinem Marathon Bike durch ihr kleines Ländle, dann ist dieser Jemand, der in den letzten Wochen noch dazu so mitteilungsbedürftig war, dass sich jeder ortskundige Depp den Standort des Bikeparks ausrechnen kann, auch noch dösig genug, das Ganze mit Bildern in die World Wide Öffentlichkeit zu posaunen.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle in der nächsten Zeit öfter mal nen Blick nach hinten werfen, wenn ich alleine durch den dunklen, dunklen Wald fahre.



Statt mich hier mit so einem dummen Text zuzudichten, solltest du dir besser nochmals meinen und auch deinen Post durchlesen.

1. Ist dieses kleine Wunderwerk legal - wieso stellst du solche Behauptungen auf?
2. Wenn man einen Bikepark problemlos Erreichbar (Wanderweg) baut, dann muss man auch damit rechnen dass da auch jemand fremdes Fährt. Ich mache nichts kaputt, wieso sollte man es mir also Verbieten? Ist auch keine Tafel da.
3. Wage es nicht mehr, mein Bike ein "Marathon Bike" zu nennen  
4. Siehst du irgendwo in meinem Post einen beschrieb, wie man da hin kommt? Da steht lediglich in der nähe von mir. Und im 5-minütigen Umkreis befindet sich alles von Zürich City über Küsnacht, Forch und Ebmatingen im Umkreis - die Orte (ausser Zürich) kennt hier im Canyon Forum bestimmt keiner. Du willst nun behaupten, dass du hier im dicht bewachsenen Waldgebiet so einen Bikepark findest?



> Ammu, es tut mir leid, das ich das so schonungslos sagen muss, aber du bist für die Bike Gemeinde ne echte Plage. Wenn du dich manchmal ein bisschen zurück halten könntest, wärst du bestimmt n echt Netter...



Man könnte schon fast meinen, du bist Wanderer, der mal wieder (ungerechtfertigt) einen friedlichen und gutmütigen Biker verurteilt.


----------



## unchained (29. April 2007)

ammu, halt zeitweise einfach mal die luft an ...


----------



## privy (29. April 2007)

Bild von der heutigen Tour:




privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. April 2007)

Faunus Deus schrieb:


> Bitteschön


Fesch, viel besser!


----------



## MasterAss (29. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ammu, halt zeitweise einfach mal die luft an ...



Warum sollte er das tun? Er hat vollkommen recht...


----------



## exto (29. April 2007)

Ui, getz isser aber bockich...  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> 1. Ist dieses kleine Wunderwerk legal - wieso stellst du solche Behauptungen auf?



Dann is ja alles paletti. Also kein Grund dich aufzuregen (oder dich öfter mal umzusehen...)



AmmuNation schrieb:


> 2. Wenn man einen Bikepark problemlos Erreichbar (Wanderweg) baut, dann muss man auch damit rechnen dass da auch jemand fremdes Fährt. Ich mache nichts kaputt, wieso sollte man es mir also Verbieten? Ist auch keine Tafel da.



Nicht alles was nicht verboten ist, ist auch erlaubt. (hat was mit gutem Geschmack zu tun)



AmmuNation schrieb:


> 3. Wage es nicht mehr, mein Bike ein "Marathon Bike" zu nennen



Ok: Race-Bike  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> 4. Siehst du irgendwo in meinem Post einen beschrieb, wie man da hin kommt? Da steht lediglich in der nähe von mir. Und im 5-minütigen Umkreis befindet sich alles von Zürich City über Küsnacht, Forch und Ebmatingen im Umkreis - die Orte (ausser Zürich) kennt hier im Canyon Forum bestimmt keiner. Du willst nun behaupten, dass du hier im dicht bewachsenen Waldgebiet so einen Bikepark findest?



In diesem Post allein wohl nicht. Ich würde aber mal behaupten, wenn man sich die anderen ca. 5000000 Posts von dir durchlesen und mit diesem in Verbindung bringen würde, würde man das Ding sogar auf nem Schulglobus finden.



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Man könnte schon fast meinen, du bist Wanderer, der mal wieder (ungerechtfertigt) einen friedlichen und gutmütigen Biker verurteilt.



Kein Wanderer (doch, manchmal auch) sondern Biker. Und zwar einfach so. Ich möchte auch niemanden (auch nicht dich) verurteilen. Ich wollte nur, und ich gebe zu, dass hätte man auch feinfühliger hinkriegen können, meinem Unmut darüber Ausdruck verleihen, dass du zu allem (und das meine ich durchaus wörtlich) dienen Senf dazu gibst. Nichts ohne deinen Kommentar ablaufen kann und du ungefragt Dinge postest, die vielleicht nicht jeder wissen will oder sollte. 

Vielleicht war das jetzt ein bisschen objektiver. 

Lies mal meinen Post noch mal durch: Ich halte dich für nen netten Kerl der nur vielleicht hin und wieder mal (Zitat) "die Luft anhalten sollte".


----------



## E=MC² (29. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur, und ich gebe zu, dass hätte man auch feinfühliger hinkriegen können, meinem Unmut darüber Ausdruck verleihen, dass du zu allem (und das meine ich durchaus wörtlich) dienen Senf dazu gibst.



Da gibts aber bei Weitem Schlimmere in diesem Forum...


----------



## aNo0Bis (30. April 2007)

@Privy,

Immernoch die Bayern-Trinkflasche?
Wirst du deswegen nicht oft schief angemacht? ;-)


----------



## privy (30. April 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> @Privy,
> 
> Immernoch die Bayern-Trinkflasche?
> Wirst du deswegen nicht oft schief angemacht? ;-)



nee, eigentlich nicht, wahrscheinlich sind die meisten biker keine fussballfans .
ausserdem sollte man auch in der not zu seinem lieblingsverein stehen .

privy


----------



## Christian_74 (30. April 2007)

Privy, das ist ja eine gute Grundlage um beide Modelle zu vergleichen. Könntest mal ein kurzen Bericht posten, in dem du das ´04 und das ´06 XC vergleichst?


----------



## Luis72 (30. April 2007)

Hi,

das hier hat gerade der liebe Postmann für meine Frau gebracht: ein niegelnagelneues ES 8.0.
Auf mein Torque muss ich leider noch bis Ende Mai warten...
Aber allen, die ebenso auf ein "Sand blasted anodyzed Grey" warten, sei der Trost gewiss: die Warterei lohnt sich allein der Farbe wegen!


----------



## urknall (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Melde mich gerade von meiner 60 km Tour zurück.
War wie immer sehr nett, erst lockere Waldwege man muss ja auch erstmal die Berge hoch...
Danach ein paar nette neue Trails entdeckt (ich hatte einmal sogar Angst  und mein XC wurde mal so richtig gefordert!!! Juhei war das ein Spass.
Kleine Verschnaufpause am Waldsee, dort ein paar Bilder gemacht (bin leider immer alleine unterwegs, deshalb gibst auch nix von mir in Aktion, nur immer das Bike  Danach noch am Fluß entlang Kilometer schrubben, schließlich muss die Kondition auch noch verbessert werden.







Bei Interesse mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Grüße and keep on riding!


----------



## aNo0Bis (30. April 2007)

Ja ja, meine letzte Tour war....moment, ich kann mich irgendwie kaum noch daran erinnern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (30. April 2007)

Halt, eine Sache war da noch.... mein hinterer Bremsbelag....






Kam ganz schön plötzlich! :shock:


----------



## AmmuNation (30. April 2007)

@urknall: Nette Fotos 
@Anoobis:  Prost!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

Bilder meiner ersten >2000hm Tour  (64km)






die Protektoren waren eher wegen Wegen dieser Art angelegt, sicher ist immerhin sicher und man hat ja nur zwei Knie


----------



## E=MC² (30. April 2007)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## erkan1984 (30. April 2007)

seh ich genauso, endlich mal bilder Von einem Torque in richtiger Action *fg*


----------



## ashtray (30. April 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> seh ich genauso, endlich mal bilder Von einem Torque in richtiger Action *fg*



lol


----------



## erkan1984 (30. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> lol



ich sehe du verstehst mich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

ich tippe einfach mal du spielst auf den A-C an


----------



## E=MC² (30. April 2007)

Das habe ich mit meiner Aussage "Tolle Bilder" natürlich nicht gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich tippe einfach mal du spielst auf den A-C an



also ich spiele auf ihn an, ja , aber mein statement zu den Bildern ist ernst gemeint, weil ja wirklich mal Action.

die bilder sehen ja so aus, als hätte sich das Bike wirklich schnell bewegt, was bei div. anderen "Torque in Action" Bildern nicht der fall ist


----------



## E=MC² (30. April 2007)

Klar, da hast du vollkommen recht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

nein, wir haben das Bike hingetragen, dann jemanden drauf gesetzt und schnell ein Foto gemacht bevor er wieder umkippt. Was meint ihr wofür die Protektoren sind, um den Stand-Sturz abzufangen 
ne quatsch, ist schon richtig bewegt worden heute, stimmt schon 
Ich hoffe meins kommt auch bald...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

CR haste noch keine post bekommen...im wartezimmer schreibt jemand das sie den termin der torque 8 produktion dezent nach hinten verlegt haben


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein, wir haben das Bike hingetragen, dann jemanden drauf gesetzt und schnell ein Foto gemacht bevor er wieder umkippt. Was meint ihr wofür die Protektoren sind, um den Stand-Sturz abzufangen
> ne quatsch, ist schon richtig bewegt worden heute, stimmt schon
> Ich hoffe meins kommt auch bald...



und den *grimmig-konzentriert-angestrengt*- Gesichtsausdruck nicht vergessen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> CR haste noch keine post bekommen...im wartezimmer schreibt jemand das sie den termin der torque 8 produktion dezent nach hinten verlegt haben



ich hab keine Post bekommen.
Ich hoffe nicht das mich Canyon so enttäuscht, sonst muss ich euch ja weiterhin mitm XC wegfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> und den *grimmig-konzentriert-angestrengt*- Gesichtsausdruck nicht vergessen



hey erkan, konzentriert schon und angestrengend war es nach 2 dezenten abfahrten auch schon...wobei ich ja nie ein wirklich entspanntes gesicht hinkriege wenn es irgendwo runter geht....


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey erkan, konzentriert schon und angestrengend war es nach 2 dezenten abfahrten auch schon...wobei ich ja nie ein wirklich entspanntes gesicht hinkriege wenn es irgendwo runter geht....



ach du bist das...

ich schaff das auch nie, das letzte mal konnt ich nicht mal meine Knie ruhig halten, weil kurz vorher noch nen Mega Uphill gab. wäre fast vom Rad gefallen


----------



## privy (1. Mai 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Privy, das ist ja eine gute Grundlage um beide Modelle zu vergleichen. Könntest mal ein kurzen Bericht posten, in dem du das ´04 und das ´06 XC vergleichst?


da ich nur eins der beiden xc's fahre(das 06), ist es nicht einfach beide zu vergleichen .
positiv ist am 04 xc zumindest der anders(auf den ersten blick) eingebaute dämpfer der einem die möglichkeit gibt, eine zweite trinflasche mitzunehmen auch wenn es nur eine 0.5l flasche ist.
es scheint auch so, ob am 04xc höherwertige komponenten verbaut wurden, z.b. xt schalthebeln am lenker zu meinen deorehebeln.
ob diese komponenten serienmäßig dran waren kann ich im augenblick nicht sagen, da müsste ich meinen bekannten fragen.

privy


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Hmmm würde hier gerne jemand das FRX von Bobby Root mit 40er Fox-Gabel sehen ? Wennmöglich auch noch in Action beim Weitsprung ?

Ja ? Tja, tut mir leid, ich hatte den Fottoapparat leider Zuhause gelassen  ... gibt's aber sicher bald in euer beliebten Bike-Bravo .


...die anderen Millionen von Gardasee-Fotos muss ich erst aussortieren.....


----------



## MrRossi (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte andieser Stelle mein erstes Bild hinzufügen. 
Ist auf der heutigen Tour am Rhein entstanden. ca 400 Meter oberhalb Kaub.




Leider ist das Bild nicht so wirklich scharf  Handy-Kamera 
MrRossi


----------



## King Jens one (1. Mai 2007)

war ein sehr angenehmer Ausflug heute


----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich würd gern bilder reinstellen, weiß aber nich wies genau geht    Könnt ihr mir da mal bitte weiterhelfen. Will nämlich auch so schöne große fotos reinstellen.  

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Basti


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Du kannst dir ein Fotoalbum (schau mal ganz oben auf der Seite, da ist ein Link) erstellen und die Bilder von deiner Festplatte dahin hochladen. Unter jedem Bild befindet sich ein Code, den du nur in deinem Post einfügen musst, um das gewünschte Bild anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

Cool! 

Dankeschön. Probier ich dann gleich mal aus   

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hab nun eindlich kapiert wie ich die Bilder hier rein bekomme!  

Hier mein ES5 aus dem Jahr 2005:











Wie ihr vielleicht seht ist das Bike nicht mehr ganz im Serienzustand 
Die Felgen hab ich geschrottet deswegen sind ets Spank drauf; der Dämpfer ging auch kaputt und jetzt ist ein Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 verbaut. So hab ich eig blos die Kurbeln, Kassette und Kette gewechselt.  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

ich bringe dir bei gelegenheit mal mein bike zum putzen vorbei!


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Der Schriftzug der '05er Modelle hat schon was... 

Ach ja: Nimmst du meines auch zum Putzen?


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug der '05er Modelle hat schon was...
> 
> Ach ja: Nimmst du meines auch zum Putzen?



nö wieso, da hab ich ja nnichts davon *g*

Ja das o5er Logo ist neben den 07er eins Schönes, gefällt mir pers. besser als das 06er


----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich bringe dir bei gelegenheit mal mein bike zum putzen vorbei!



Schon komisch. Findet ihr mein Bike wohl so sauber?  
Ich putzt es eig nicht oft

Ich find, dass das 05er Logo das bisher Schönste war!


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Dich mein ich doch gar nicht. Die Frage war an den Airwastl gerichtet.


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

ok, ok, das das klar ist, ich war erster!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Gefunden:


----------



## Trollobaby (1. Mai 2007)

Root ?


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> Root ?



das hier ist nicht Jeopardy, und auch nicht der Tread "wer die vollständige Frage weis bekommt nen Keks"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, das ist Bobby Root. Kriegst 'n Keks


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Mai 2007)

nein, das muss heißen:


> wer ist Bobby Root?



her mit dem Keks


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

wie ist der da hoch gekommen? Und wo wieder runter?  das sieht schon verdammt hoch aus dafür das man keine Rampe und nix sieht.


----------



## aNo0Bis (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und wo wieder runter?



 Schwerkraft!


----------



## ImpeRiaL (1. Mai 2007)

Hier mal mein Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 in Größe S.

Leider momentan Fahruntauglich, da Dämpfer defekt ist 





Gemütliche Trailtour am Rhein...




... bei so einem schönen Aprilwetter machts doppelt Spass. Leider hat der Dämpfer bereits Zicken gemacht.




Kurz nach einer Dusche. Sry für die schlechte Qualität. Sind nur Handybilder.





Kurz nach Erwerb. Noch ganz frisch.


----------



## ashtray (1. Mai 2007)

ImpeRiaL schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 in Größe S.
> 
> Leider momentan Fahruntauglich, da Dämpfer defekt ist



Ach bei dir auch? Welcher Defekt tritt bei dir denn auf wenn ich fragen darf? Hast du mit Canyon schon darüber geredet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

Bobby Root ey!   

Ich will auch endlich des Bike haben   

Aber echt geile Sachen die man da so vom Wheeliekönig sieht   

__________________________________________________________

Das ES5 ist und bleibt ein Schmuckstück  echt schönes bike  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Rampe + Motorrad mit 70km/h = 23m Flug 
Dann wollte Bobby "zu" cool sein und hat nen Bus dazwischengestellt, sich nur auf die Höhe konzentriert, ist zu kurz gesprungen und voll auf den Landehügel aufgesetzt. Das Canyon hat zwar gehalten aber ich glaube durchgeschlagen, Bobby über den Lenker abgestiegen, Bremshebel verdreht und sich selbst den Fuß am Boden kaputt gemacht. Diagnose war Verdacht auf Bruch, deshalb Abbruch...


----------



## thto (1. Mai 2007)

danke wuudi, seh geiles bild ...
vg
tt


----------



## ImpeRiaL (1. Mai 2007)

Dämpfer hat ständig Luft verloren. 2 mal aufpumpen am Tag war keine Seltenheit. Hab ihn zu Canyon geschickt. Mal sehen, wann er/ein neuer zurückkommt. Hast du genau das gleiche Problem? Einfach mal ne Mail hinschreiben.


----------



## ashtray (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, habe dasselbe Problem seit gestern (habe das Bike seit ca. einer Woche). Der Dämpfer verliert Luft, was man auch beim Einfedern hören kann, ausserdem kommt ganz schön viel Öl aus ihm raus. Werde da morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## ImpeRiaL (1. Mai 2007)

genau. bei mir hat mans auch zischen gehört. nicht immer ab schon ab und an. öl kam bisschen mit raus. und das ganze auch nach 1 woche.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Ja, habe dasselbe Problem seit gestern (habe das Bike seit ca. einer Woche). Der Dämpfer verliert Luft, was man auch beim Einfedern hören kann, ausserdem kommt ganz schön viel Öl aus ihm raus. Werde da morgen mal anrufen.



Bei mir nach 300 km.. Taiwan-Schrott halt. Funktion 1, Qualität 6-.


----------



## Pumabert (1. Mai 2007)

eben aus dem Urlaub zurück - Sardinien ist ein Traum...





leider auch das:




darf das nach 5 Monaten und nur ca. 700km sein? Irgendwie schon ätzend, auch wenn es der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut.


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Mai 2007)

Wow!  Suuper Foto! 

Bei mir sieht der Schriftzug übrigens genauso aus... Willkommen im Club.


----------



## ImpeRiaL (1. Mai 2007)

Echt nur Probleme hier. Wenn der nächste Dämpfer das gleiche Problem hat und mir auch der Schriftzug abblättert, bekomm ich noch nen Ausraster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (2. Mai 2007)

kann das mit der Schriftabblätterung an der Anodisierung liegen?
weil die oberfläche ja schon ziemlich rauh ist


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Mai 2007)

@Airwastl, eines der schönsten Canyon die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (meinen Geschmack nach).  

Wunderschön!!!


----------



## Ryanotb (2. Mai 2007)

Some Picture of Me and my friends on with my Torque 3 :

Me : 

On the kick of the double 







Me in the woops






Me on a little jump






My friends with my Torque 3 on the double


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Mai 2007)

and again REAL- Torque Action Pics!!!

!delicious!

Wanna have one too...


----------



## tschobi (2. Mai 2007)

@pumabert: geiles Foto, bist du mit gps unterwegs gewesen, oder mit Gruppe?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2007)

@Ryanotb: great!


----------



## Pumabert (2. Mai 2007)

@tschobi

war nur mit GPS und viel gesammelten Infos aus dem Netz unterwegs


----------



## exto (2. Mai 2007)

Hmmm... 

Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee, um diese Zeit nach Sardinien zu fahren. War ein Paar mal im Sommer da (mit Familie). Definitiv viiiel zu heiß zum Biken. Aber wie du schon sagst: Wunderschön!


----------



## Pumabert (2. Mai 2007)

Sardinien Mitte-Ende April ist top. Auf der ganzen Insel fast nichts los und die Temperaturen im Bereich zw. 20-25 Grad.

Manko: touristische Infrastruktur, z.B. Campingplätze usw. noch alles geschlossen, Meer saukalt ca. 15°

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




Mit rollendem "Hotel" ist man unabhängig




Bikebare Lost Places




auch Schweine mögen Bikes




Kitsch lass grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (2. Mai 2007)

Haste dir die Halterung aus Bild 3 selbst zusammengeschustert? Wenn ja, was für Teile haste verwendet (bis auf das Brett )?


----------



## Pumabert (2. Mai 2007)

Halterung selber zusammengeschustert mit 2x billig Deore Naben + 4 Winkeleisen 50x50mm aus dem Baumarkt, da sind die Löcher schon so vorgebohrt, wie man sie braucht. Ein bisschen Ecken abflexen, damit es nicht an der Gabel scheuert und fertig.


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

So auch von mir wieder Bilder, diesmal Mirja und ihr WXC8 in Action am Altissimo:

Uphill am 456er:





Downhill auf dem 601er


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2007)

Schöner Weitwinkel...
...hast ein neues Objektiv?


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Ist mein 12mm Sigma für die DSLR, nur die sch*** schwere Kiste hab ich fast nie mit und auspacken muss man die auch immer, deshalb 99% der Fotos mit der kleinen Canon Ixus. 

Aber schön werden die Fotos schon mit dem 12mm Objektiv. Vor allem kriegt man viel drauf .


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Mai 2007)

das 12-24? :lechz:

Hast an Geldsch31553r?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ...nur die sch*** schwere Kiste hab ich fast nie mit und auspacken muss man die auch immer, deshalb 99% der Fotos mit der kleinen Canon Ixus.


Kommt mir bekannt vor -- die Ixus hab ich in der Seitentasche der Hose, die große Kamera müsste ich immer ausm Rucksack holen, lästig... 

Tolles Objektiv!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. Mai 2007)

@ Wuudi : Ist der 601er gut zu fahren? Habe gehört er muss ziemlich schwierig sein...

By the way: Sieht echt gut aus mit dem Weitwinkel-Objektiv


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

@aemkei:

Yep das 12-24er. Hat mich ca. 600â¬ gekostet glaub ich und ich brauch das beruflich. Und das mit dem Geldsch$$$er darf ein Arzt mir net sagen .

@pfohlenrolle:

Ganz verschieden. Oben bisserl schwierig und ein GerÃ¶llfeld zum schieben, dann super sanft auf WiesengelÃ¤nde, spÃ¤ter wieder abwechselnde Schwierigkeit zwischen Steinen, Wurzeln und Laub. Der untere Teil so ab 800hm ist aber nur mehr heftig. Den wollte ich 2004 noch ohne jegliche grÃ¶Ãere Trail- und Lagoerfahrung mit meinem Poison fahren ja und da war's nur ein Geschiebe. Ich wÃ¼sste gar nicht wie ich den mittlerweile beurteilen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. Mai 2007)

Hört sich gut an.

Dir scheinen die Bikes aus meiner Gegend gut zu gefallen, Poison (Chaka) is wie Canyon direkt "um die Ecke"


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Torque, jedoch is es nicht so sauber wie das ES5 











Gruß
Basti


----------



## johnnyg (3. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand mal nen paar Pics von einem grauen (sand blasted anodized grey oder wie auch immer) XC 5 im Real Life? Hab keine Lust die ganze Galerie zu durchstöbern  

Überlege nämlich die Bestellung umzuswitchen von schwarz auf grau, da es von denen noch Expressbikes in der Größe L gibt.



Kann mich nicht mehr bis Ende Mai gedulden


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2007)

Wie wär's mit der Suchfunktion?

So schwer ist's ja nicht, brauchbare Ergebnisse zu finden...


----------



## johnnyg (3. Mai 2007)

Danke...

Bin recht neu hier und bin noch nicht so mit den Möglichkeiten im Forum vertraut


----------



## tschobi (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Mal kurz off  topic.

An alle, die die Felge *SUN SOS P1 *fahren. Wird ja an einigen ES/x dieses Jahr verbaut.

Welche Felgenbreite haben diese Felgen? Brauche das Maß wegen einem tubeless-kit, hab das Rad ja leider noch nicht hier!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## renderscout (3. Mai 2007)

Da das Wetter am 1.Mai ja extrem schön war, hier mal nen paar Bilder... auch Flachland kann schön sein. Sehr schöner Tag mit einem langgezogenen Ausflug leider noch mit den alten Pedalen... Habe so gehofft die neuen (Shimano XTR 07 klick) bis zum WE zubekommen, aber nischte! Dann am Abend die Überraschung, Paket wurde bei der Nachbarin abgegeben und der "Paket-Trottel" hatte keinen Schein in den Briefkasten geworfen!  

Aber dafür sind se jetzt drann und ich bedanke mich nochmal herzlichst für die Empfehlung dafür... Fotos folgen

Hier jedoch nen paar Impressionen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

canyon am gardasee vor dem einsatz

und ein noch nicht ganz wacher canyon fahrer





joe


----------



## CLang (3. Mai 2007)

mal wieder ein "altes" canyon, dafür mit neuer gabel...


----------



## Luis72 (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass bei dem Nerve ES 8 meiner Frau die kleine Verstrebung oben zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr fehlt. Auf der Homepage von Canyon ist diese Verstrebung aber abgebildet, ist das geändert worden?

MfG
Luis


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die Verstrebung fehlt bei Rahmengröße S aus Platzgründen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Luis72 (3. Mai 2007)

Achso, danke Michael


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

@ Airwastl: fährst du auch oder putzt du nur


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

So ists brav.. füttert die Wartenden mit schönen Bilder


----------



## ashtray (3. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Da das Wetter am 1.Mai ja extrem schön war, hier mal nen paar Bilder... auch Flachland kann schön sein. Sehr schöner Tag mit einem langgezogenen Ausflug leider noch mit den alten Pedalen... Habe so gehofft die neuen (Shimano XTR 07 klick) bis zum WE zubekommen, aber nischte! Dann am Abend die Überraschung, Paket wurde bei der Nachbarin abgegeben und der "Paket-Trottel" hatte keinen Schein in den Briefkasten geworfen!
> 
> Aber dafür sind se jetzt drann und ich bedanke mich nochmal herzlichst für die Empfehlung dafür... Fotos folgen
> 
> Hier jedoch nen paar Impressionen:



Sehr schöne Bilder. Wo genau hast du die Landschaftsfotos geschossen?


----------



## renderscout (3. Mai 2007)

@ashtray,

die sind alle in Potsdam bzw. in der Umgebung entstanden. Der Fluss ist die Havel um genau zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Airwastl: fährst du auch oder putzt du nur




Hauptsächlich fahr ich mit meinem Bike  
Putzen tu ichs so einmal im Monat.
Ich dachte mir halt, dass ich die Bilder mache, wenn das Bike mal schön sauber ist!  Demnächst werd ich dann halt noch ein paar "schmutzige" Fotos reinstellen.  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Chris B. (3. Mai 2007)

n'abend,

hier mal etwas für die "galerie"


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2007)

über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten



für den Sattel brauchts auch 


			
				Dark-Syndicate schrieb:
			
		

> BIG BALLS YEAHH!!!!!


----------



## Airwastl (4. Mai 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> MAN SIND DAS SCHEIXXXXX BIKES Schaut ml im neuen PLUS prospekt da sind crasse neue fullys drinne.
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE BIG BALLS YEAHH!!!!!



Na ja, dein Bike is auch nich grad das schönste. Aber so ein schönes Aldibike würde dir auch nich stehen...
Mein Tipp: geh lieber zu Fuß 

Behalt solche Äußerungen einfach für dich! Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber man könnts ja auch etwas netter umschreiben. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Tom33 (4. Mai 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> MAN SIND DAS SCHEIXXXXX BIKES Schaut ml im neuen PLUS prospekt da sind crasse neue fullys drinne.
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE BIG BALLS YEAHH!!!!!



voll cool... Nachmittags schon besoffen


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Mai 2007)

Haha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (5. Mai 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> I HAVE BIG BALLS YEAHH!!!!!



Yeahh!!!! And a small brain Yeahhh!!!


----------



## braintrust (5. Mai 2007)

voll crass


----------



## Wern (5. Mai 2007)

Hab auch mal ein paar Gardaseefotos:

Hier auf dem 422 nach Pregasina




Hier am Altissimo (601 ganz oben)




und noch der Trail vom Baldokamm auf die Strasse in Richtung Altissimo (glaub 653)
Brutal steil das Teil, sieht man aber leider nicht auf dem Foto.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Mai 2007)

@Wern

..und das Stück bist du durchgefahren ohne abzusteigen ? Ist schon das "heftigste" Stück vom oberen Teil, richtig ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

schicke Bilder  und ein geiles Revier *lechtz*


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

HAMMER!


----------



## Wern (5. Mai 2007)

@Wuudi
ist das heftigste Stück ja. Musste leider den Fuß einmal aufsetzen. Hatte durch den Schnee nasse Reifen, und da ist der Betty dann nicht so wirklich gut.
War aber auch am ersten Tag. Ich brauch immer so einen Tag um mich an das Lagogeröll zu gewöhnen. Danach geht s besser.


----------



## harry001 (5. Mai 2007)

Hy,

hier mal ein kleiner Umbau am ESX-7 Bikepark tauglich mit dreifach Kettenfürung!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Mai 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> hier mal ein kleiner Umbau am ESX-7 Bikepark tauglich mit dreifach Kettenfürung!



3x find ich ja schon nett. nur dein vorbau sieht nicht sonderlich hübsch aus.
die reifen sind sicher klasse, oder?


----------



## Faunus Deus (5. Mai 2007)

Torque-"Action" von heute: 












Leider etwas unscharf. 

Grüsse, FD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Mai 2007)

wie schnell muss man fahren um das zu springen?


----------



## DoubleU (5. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wie schnell muss man fahren um das zu springen?


 
lol


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

bisschen mehr als Schritttempo darfs ruhig sein


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Mai 2007)

Faunus Deus schrieb:


> Leider etwas unscharf.


Das sehe ich anders.
Zumindest das mittlere Foto (Sprungfoto) ist schön mitgezogen!
Natürlich hätte man den ISO-Wert erhöhen können, um mit kürzeren Verschlusszeiten die Bewegung "einzufrieren" -- das würde das Foto aber deutlich weniger attraktiv machen, da dann der Geschwindigkeitseindruck weg wäre...


----------



## harry001 (5. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> 3x find ich ja schon nett. nur dein vorbau sieht nicht sonderlich hübsch aus.
> die reifen sind sicher klasse, oder?





Mag ja sein, aber immer noch besser als die seltsamen Sachen an deinem Bike!
sorrry!

Für Bikepark-Aktionen Optimal!
Selbst Touren sind damit angenehmer zu fahren,geht weniger auf's Kreuz;-)
Reifen sind Perfekt!


----------



## DaBot (5. Mai 2007)

Was ist das für ne Kettenführung? Und wo gibts die? Sieht super aus...


----------



## E=MC² (5. Mai 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Kettenführung? Und wo gibts die? Sieht super aus...



Würde mich auch interessieren.

P.S.: Bike schaut super aus!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

So, hab mal ein kleines bisschen gebastelt mit der nachgemachten Canyon-Schrift (siehe irgendwo in der Galerie) und so wirds wohl demnächst auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt gedruckt. Ist eine vorabversion und ich find es kommt dem Original recht nahe...


----------



## Pumabert (5. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> So, hab mal ein kleines bisschen gebastelt mit der nachgemachten Canyon-Schrift (siehe irgendwo in der Galerie) und so wirds wohl demnächst auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt gedruckt. Ist eine vorabversion und ich find es kommt dem Original recht nahe...



Ammu, du musst die Schrift etwas ausfransen lassen, das ist dann authentischer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (5. Mai 2007)

tut mir leid, sieht eher aus wie billiges plagiat aus china oder polen ... 

frag doch einfach bei canyon selbst nach?

edit I: guckst du hier
http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_logos.html

edit II: vor allem interessant, dass beim jpg der querbalken beim A vorhanden ist und sonst überall anders fehlt ...
denk mal ein fehler, der noch nicht behoben worden ist?


----------



## klogrinder (5. Mai 2007)

dann mach halt n screenshot vom pdf und fügs in ein Fotoprogramm ein, wär aber echt eine Idee für ein T-Shirt ich glaub des mach ich mal


----------



## Damistam (5. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute,

Hier mein Neues ES 6.0 is vor einer Woche angekommen 
(jetzt hab ich endlcih passenden Vorbau und die S****** reflektoeren sind ab )


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Ammu, du musst die Schrift etwas ausfransen lassen, das ist dann authentischer ...



Wo du recht hast... 



highrider83 schrieb:


> tut mir leid, sieht eher aus wie billiges plagiat aus china oder polen ...
> 
> frag doch einfach bei canyon selbst nach?
> 
> ...



Habe gefragt. Kriege nix originales. Das Logo habe ich schon gesehen, möchte aber unbedingt den orangen Balken + Pure Cycling haben.
Du hast recht, bei den echten Bikes fehlt beim A der querbalken. Ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen. Werde ich dann einfach rausretouchieren, soll ja schon so aussehn wie auf dem Bike. 

Dass es billiger ausschaut, liegt daran dass die Buchstaben zu nahe beieinander sind. Edit2: Pure Cycling ist nicht im Canyon Font geschrieben...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (5. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> 
> Hier mein Neues ES 6.0 is vor einer Woche angekommen
> (jetzt hab ich endlcih passenden Vorbau und die S****** reflektoeren sind ab )



gut gut, morgen wirds entjungfert


----------



## Damistam (5. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> gut gut, morgen wirds entjungfert



des kannste aber singen....(verdammt hab noch keine klickies dran  )
aber des wetter muss auch erstmal mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (5. Mai 2007)

Tolles Bike  
Jetzt noch StVo-Konform ausstatten, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen


----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> hier mal ein kleiner Umbau am ESX-7 Bikepark tauglich mit dreifach Kettenfürung!



Ist das die G-Junkies "Dreist"?


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2007)

Müssen wirklich immer komplette Bilderreihen zitiert werden...?!


----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

Ja! Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Ladezeit, soll noch Leute ohne DSL geben.
Mal abgesehen davon wirds irgendwann langweilig wenn auf einer Seite 3 oder 4x die selben Bilder sind


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Mai 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber immer noch besser als die seltsamen Sachen an deinem Bike!
> sorrry!




was seltsam? wenigstens hab ich nicht so nen bandscheiben-opa-vorbau dran.


----------



## fox hunter (6. Mai 2007)

ja alpha aber du baust hörnchen an dein torque. 

und jetzt mal ganz im ernst, deine bemerkungen und bilder hier, die du einfach nicht ernst meinen kannst, sondern wohl einfach nur hier reinstellst, weil du es lustig findest das wir und drüber aufregen, kannst du auch mal langsam lassen.
war ne zeit lang echt witzig und so aber langsam nervts.


----------



## loxa789 (6. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ja alpha aber du baust hörnchen an dein torque.
> 
> und jetzt mal ganz im ernst, deine bemerkungen und bilder hier, die du einfach nicht ernst meinen kannst, sondern wohl einfach nur hier reinstellst, weil du es lustig findest das wir und drüber aufregen, kannst du auch mal langsam lassen.
> war ne zeit lang echt witzig und so aber langsam nervts.



jedesmal wenn ich von alpa etwa lese oder seine bilder sehe muss ich lachen. alpha macht sich selbst zu clown und da ist er wirklich sehr gut. lachen soll ja gesund sein. also alpha bleib wie du bist und unterhalte uns noch länger.
lg loxa789


----------



## fox hunter (6. Mai 2007)

ich muß auch immer lachen, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das er es ernst meint.
und wenn soll er halt sagen das er es aus flax schreibt. aber so find ich das en bissel nervig. naja ist ja nur meine meinung.
von mir aus hau rein alpha.


----------



## martin_k (6. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_b (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
jetzt verewige ich mein ES7 hier auch mal.  
Bild is auf der Tour heut mittag entstanden.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ja alpha aber du baust hörnchen an dein torque.
> 
> und jetzt mal ganz im ernst, deine bemerkungen und bilder hier, die du einfach nicht ernst meinen kannst, sondern wohl einfach nur hier reinstellst, weil du es lustig findest das wir und drüber aufregen, kannst du auch mal langsam lassen.
> war ne zeit lang echt witzig und so aber langsam nervts.



die sind schon lang ab. man merkt dass du deine pillen nicht mehr regelmässig ist.

und selbst wenn. lieber barends an nem FR, als opa-vorbau. 

übrigens.. heut so ne geniale idee gehabt. leider akku der verrückten kamera leer.. GNARG!


----------



## coffeeracer (6. Mai 2007)

@ ALPHA

Hast Du bereits eine Wohnung gefunden?
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, daß Du wieder Deine Protzersignatur aufgelegt hast.


----------



## fox hunter (6. Mai 2007)

hast recht, die hab ich heute echt vergessen.

deswegen gings mir den ganzen tag so komisch


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

Alpha... schön, dass du eingesehen hast, dass Hörnchen am Torque falsch sind.
Und ja, der "Opa Vorbau" sieht tatsächlich ******** aus. Aber ich bin mir sicher der ist Ideal für den Bikepark und wenn er eine aufrechte Sitzposition wünscht, ist das doch ok?

Gerade du solltest nach deinen ganzen "extras" am Torque hier nicht so gegen Fox Hunter wettern... ich erinnere dich nur an deine Actionvideos und -bilder.

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Mai 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> @ ALPHA
> 
> Hast Du bereits eine Wohnung gefunden?
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, daß Du wieder Deine Protzersignatur aufgelegt hast.



demnächst wird naturpark rhein-taunus unsicher gemacht.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> So, hab mal ein kleines bisschen gebastelt mit der nachgemachten Canyon-Schrift (siehe irgendwo in der Galerie) und so wirds wohl demnächst auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt gedruckt. Ist eine vorabversion und ich find es kommt dem Original recht nahe...






Als Team Unibet Version fänd ichs geil
so in etwa dann hätte man ein Weißes und ein Schwarzes
fett!!
hastes mit Macromedia Freehand gemacht?. 
Willste es Dezent als Brustprint oder über den Rücken laufen lassen?!

fallls du mehrere bestellen musst das es sich  lohnt! ich bin dabei!
was eigentllch schade ist, das Canyon keinen Eigenen Merchandise vertrieb hat!



trau dich ruhig mir ne PM zu schicken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> demnächst wird naturpark rhein-taunus unsicher gemacht.



das würde ja bedeuten das du in unser Gebiet kommst 
das wird ein Spass


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Als Team Unibet Version fänd ichs geil
> so in etwa dann hätte man ein Weißes und ein Schwarzes
> fett!!
> hastes mit Macromedia Freehand gemacht?.
> ...



Moin
1. Unibet find ich net so schön. 
2. Aus dem PDF Katalog Buchstaben geklaut und Vektorisiert.  Ihr dürft es User "ConeBone" verdanken 
3. Stinkegewöhnliches Baumwoll T-Shirt. Aufdruck ca. 25cm breit und 10cm hoch, keine Funktionskleider geplant
4. Lasse ich in Zürich in einem Laden von McShirt drucken, kostet nicht die Welt, grosse Serie nicht geplant. Falls du weiterhin interesse hast, können wir da was machen. Problem dabei: Überweisung (ausser du hast PayPal) und Portokosten nach Deutsche Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

Änderst du das "A" noch?
Ich hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## Airwastl (6. Mai 2007)

Würd mich auch freuen, wenn Canyon Kleidung anbietet. Zum Beispiel so wie Rotwild. Die machen echt schicken Klamotten.  
Zum Beispiel im Freeridesektor wärs geil, da gibts nämlich garnix von Canyon.

Also Canyon! Macht was! Ich brauch passende Kleidung fürs FRX  
Bin mir sicher, dass auch noch viele andere sowas schön finden würden. 

Ach ja, wenn du T-shirts oder so mit dem Logo machst. Sag mir bitte bescheid...bin interessiert  sieht echt schick aus

Gruß
Basti


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

An alle Interessierten:

Da ihr solches Interesse bekundet hast, habe ich mich zu diesen beiden Bildchen bequemt... CANYON Schriftzug ist ja klar was fÃ¼rn Font, PURE CYCLING mit Frutiger 45 Light geschrieben (kost n paar 100 Teuros und wird an FlughÃ¤fen und BahnhÃ¶fen eingesetzt.. wieso so teuer, kA. Ich habs von meinem Arbeitgeber.  )

Die Farbe des Pure Cycling wurde von Canyonscher HP geklaut, ist also original. 

Preis pro Shirt ca. 30-35â¬ ohne Versand, sehr gute und hochwertige QualitÃ¤t (habe einige Shirts von dort!) 
Und weil ihr ja so freude dran habt, gibts die Shirts von S - XL (16" - 22"  ) in weiss mit Unibet oder in schwarz mit Canyon.
Interessierte bitte per Mail melden: larom(at)gmx.ch
Details gebe ich noch bekannt... krass, da postet man ein Foto und wird schon GeschÃ¤ftsmann 

Unibet 2007 ist nur so Stufig weil ichs in Paint hingeflickt habe. Endversion wird natÃ¼rlich besser. A wird geÃ¤ndert.

Canyon 2007




Unibet 2007


----------



## Ronja (6. Mai 2007)

Ammu, ich will auch ein T-shirt!

Du wirst sehen, das nimmt Ausmaße an, da kanns auch gleich Canyon selbst machen.

Hallo, Herr Staab....


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

Verdammt, ich weiss net ob ich das machen soll? 
Wie gesagt, bitte alle interessierten eine Mail an [Mailadresse von Moderator entfernt] mit der gewünschten Grösse, alles von S - XL da.

Nochmal: BAUMWOLL T-SHIRT, KEINE FUNKTIONSKLEIDUNG! Bitte erwartet keine Bikebekleidung! 

Ich finds auch schade dass Canyon keinen eigenen Merchandise Shop betreibt. Ich wäre Kunde dafür. Selbst ist der Mann.

Update mit dem echten A 

Canyon 2007




Unibet 2007


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Mai 2007)

mhh ist hallt die frage. falls Ammu so net ist und einem Seine Designs Ã¼berlÃ¤sst kÃ¶nnte man ja fÃ¼r die deutschen User separat welche printen lassen, weis ja nich ob jemand nen draht zu nem bedrucker hat der gute shirts und nen VernÃ¼nftigen print macht.

30-35 â¬ ohne Versand sind schon ganz schÃ¶n happig, ich denke aber das es daran liegt, das in der Schweiz (meist) alles teurer ist als in Dtl.. wenn dann noch der versand drauf kommt. mhhh... oder kennt sich jemand besser mit den Preisen aus, weil wenn das n gutes Shirt 100% Baumwolle und 2farbiger print.

ausserdem kÃ¶nnte dann jeder das da drauf drucken lassen wo er will!
(ich weis ja nett wie das rechtlich aussieht, wenn wirklich ein einzelner hier bestellungen um den 100er bereich aufnimmt)

ich hÃ¤tte es gerne auf ner Boxershort quer Ã¼bern Arsch.
genau wie bei meiner Rotwild MX Short


wieso ist da eigentlich niemand frÃ¼her drauf gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

Oder auf ner Wintermütze. Käme bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## renderscout (7. Mai 2007)

Ohne euch den Spass verderben zu wollen, eigentlich bewegt ihr euch hier ziemlich am rande der "legalität"... zumindest was die Sachen mit dem CI (Corporate Identety) der Firma CANYON betrifft. Jedenfalls wenn ihr es ohne Genehmigung machen solltet. Jedoch denke ich mal, dass ihr hiermit CANYON selber anstacheln wollt dieses Merchandise endlich einmal selbst in die Hände zu nehmen....! 

Ich hätte zwar nichts dagegen und würde mich auch sehr über nen T-Shirt freuen, wollte jedoch nur einmal vor arg veränderten Designs "warnen"! 

P.S. das logo ist auf der Homepage doch downloadbar...?!

http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_logos.html


----------



## harry001 (7. Mai 2007)

Ja, das ist die G-Junkies "Dreist"
Is halt nicht gerade billig aber dafür Tauchts 
Hab's am WE ordentlich getested und muss sagen das Teil is Genial.


----------



## Spikey (7. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Ohne euch den Spass verderben zu wollen, eigentlich bewegt ihr euch hier ziemlich am rande der "legalität"... zumindest was die Sachen mit dem CI (Corporate Identety) der Firma CANYON betrifft. Jedenfalls wenn ihr es ohne Genehmigung machen solltet. Jedoch denke ich mal, dass ihr hiermit CANYON selber anstacheln wollt dieses Merchandise endlich einmal selbst in die Hände zu nehmen....!
> 
> Ich hätte zwar nichts dagegen und würde mich auch sehr über nen T-Shirt freuen, wollte jedoch nur einmal vor arg veränderten Designs "warnen"!
> 
> ...



Nee, nicht am Rande, sondern mittendrin in einer dicken Urheberrechtsverletzungdas kostet richtig Ascheaber macht mal


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Nee, nicht am Rande, sondern mittendrin in einer dicken Urheberrechtsverletzungdas kostet richtig Ascheaber macht mal


Geh seid's net so hysterisch...
...wenn sich einer ein T-Shirt für sich selbst druckt, wird er wohl kaum von Canyon verklagt werden.

Kritisch wär's allerdings schon eher, wenn jetzt T-Shirts mit Canyon-Logo verkauft würden -- AmmuN, das würd ich lieber lassen...


----------



## Airwastl (7. Mai 2007)

Jab! Bin der selben Meinung. Wär zwar echt cool und ich würd auch gern eins haben, aber legal ist das nicht. Außerdem sind 30-35 für nen normalen Aufdruck schon etwas teuer, da kenn ich billigere. Aber okay, wär ja dann auch Swissmade oder  

Ich würds lieber lassen und mich lieber an Canyon richten, damit die endlich selber mal auf die Idee kommen. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## sn87 (7. Mai 2007)

Naja, privat für sich selbst kann man des scho machen.. aber im großen Stil für andere würd ichs auch net machen lassen. Legal is des, wie scho gsagt, net  


So, jetzt herts auf mit der Diskussion.. ich will hier paar fesche Bilder von ES/X Bikes im Einsatz


----------



## Splashfin (7. Mai 2007)

ja... wenn dann mal meins da ist(auf das ich jetzt schon vier Monate warte) dann gibts auch ein paar pics vom ESX in grün in action..........................


WENN....................


----------



## thomas1577 (7. Mai 2007)

Der Büffel ruht vor dem Indianercamp


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Mai 2007)

Weiter mit der T-Shirt Geschichte hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277018


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Der Büffel ruht vor dem Indianercamp



dit is aber in grau oder? so aufn ersten blick dachte ich grad das wäre grüne?!


----------



## thomas1577 (7. Mai 2007)

und wenn es das grüne ist??  

neeee ist das graue ESX 7...

bestellt am 22.01.07 abgeholt am 28.04.07....amen....


----------



## RonnyS (7. Mai 2007)

Wern schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein paar Gardaseefotos:
> 
> Hier auf dem 422 nach Pregasina
> 
> ...



SUUUUUUUUPER  WERN  !!!!!
(mehr davon)


----------



## Ryanotb (8. Mai 2007)

Hello guy ! It's me, the frenchy 

I heave a video for you  an exclusivity






It's me with the red tshirt and a Torque FRX Test Bike, it's in Belgium, I have test the FRX on the best downhill track in belgium... This bike is so nice, very impresive in hardcore terrain, the supsention is also very good, and the brake are so beautiful ! 

You can see the video on this link ( I'm with the red tshirt, my frend with the withe tshirt is a XCman, It's first time he ride on a Downhill track ) :

http://www.dailymotion.com/Blablaonthemoon/video/x1x95q_premieres-images-du-canyon-torque-f


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. Mai 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Hello guy ! It's me, the frenchy
> 
> I heave a video for you



Wow, after 20 seconds touched the first of your guys the ground with his face... 
But maybee he want's to test his protection?  
I know this feeling, turn on a camera and i'll brake with my ass!  

By the way, nice Bikes!!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Mai 2007)

Wie kann man mit einem Downhiller gleich nach losfahren auf die Fresse fliegen...  
Ansonsten schönes Vid, schade war ich net da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

Das hat mich auch gewundert. Vor allem hab ich nix gesehn was da war  evt hat er noch nie ne richtige Bremse gebremst 
mir kam das irgendwie alles sehr langsam vor? Täuscht das oder is das Absicht


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2007)

@Ryanotb: Which size was the torque?

Regards
Oli


----------



## pjfa (8. Mai 2007)

Marathon with 4716 riders 







More pics: http://www.slide.com/r/VEjNF7ny4j-dfYCpkyleRfpjOtL3Hui-?view=large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir kam das irgendwie alles sehr langsam vor? Täuscht das oder is das Absicht



Ich gucke jeden Tag wie ein morgentliches Gebet dieses  Video, neben dem sieht irgendwie alles langsam aus!  

Soll nicht heißen das ich es nur annähernd besser kann!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir kam das irgendwie alles sehr langsam vor? Täuscht das oder is das Absicht


Ask in English and you'll receive an answer...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Mai 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/Blablaonthemoon/video/x1x95q_premieres-images-du-canyon-torque-f



mal locker.. sonst sind die fotos ja echt nett von ihm. aber wenn das die "beste" DH strecke in belgien ist, bin ich wohl als ich noch in idar-obersten lebte im vergleich jede tour "downhill"-Strecken gefahren...

wie schon gepostet:

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html

das nenn ich FR/DH


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Mai 2007)

@ Ryan: Very nice track !!! Not to hard, but with a lot of flow and speed, I like that. The guy with the white shirt really doesn't know how to ride a FR-Bike properly on such a track. How slow can one be in a steep turn? 
Go on and give him some lessons, you seem to be good teacher ( because of the pictures we saw from you before  )

Edit: Don't judge the track only because of the vid, everything looks slower, less steep, less high etc on pictures and videos ...


----------



## Boombe (8. Mai 2007)

lol, die franzosen... können die eigentlich irgendwas *g*?


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Mai 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Ich gucke jeden Tag wie ein morgentliches Gebet dieses  Video, neben dem sieht irgendwie alles langsam aus!



Naja ich gucks zwar nicht jeden Tag  Aber immer wieder und ich habs auch auf dem Handy. Die beiden sind meine persönlichen Götter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (8. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html
> 
> das nenn ich FR/DH



göttlich?


----------



## braintrust (8. Mai 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> lol, die franzosen... können die eigentlich irgendwas *g*?



roflmao.köstlich


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

Brandneues ES 6.0... scharfes Teil! Leider regnets wie Sau.. hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.





Ob da was drinnen ist..  





Hrhr.. gut verpackt.





Schick Schick.. die Katzenaugen sind der Bringer  





Und da is fertig "zamgebaut"..





von vorne





des Pickerl is scho herunten ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> lol, die franzosen... können die eigentlich irgendwas *g*?


Soll das lustig sein?


----------



## E=MC² (8. Mai 2007)

Haben die neuen Canyons eigtl. noch diese Schutzfolie am Unterrohr?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wie schon gepostet:
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html
> 
> das nenn ich FR/DH



Durchaus als Freeride zu bezeichnen. Das ist mehr als (ich unter) Enduro (verstehe)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Haben die neuen Canyons eigtl. noch diese Schutzfolie am Unterrohr?



sieht man auf den Bildern, ja haben sie.


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Haben die neuen Canyons eigtl. noch diese Schutzfolie am Unterrohr?



jap


----------



## Ryanotb (8. Mai 2007)

The Torque FRX test bike was in size "M"


----------



## vanmaxis (8. Mai 2007)

hi weiss jemand welche nabe beim esx 8 die 350 und 240 ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (8. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Soll das lustig sein?


subjektiv?


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Mai 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> hi weiss jemand welche nabe beim esx 8 die 350 und 240 ist



Meine Logik sagt mir: 350 hinten, 240 vorne.


----------



## dawncore (9. Mai 2007)

deine Logik sprengt alle Grenzen Ammu


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Mai 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/Blablaont...anyon-torque-f
also ich finde die Strecke der Franzosen extrem geil, sehr flowig, eine Menge Sprünge, von solchen Strecken träumen wir in Südtirol


@Ryanotb: really nice track!


----------



## dh75 (9. Mai 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> subjektiv?



Nein!

Rassismus ist per se nur dumm!

Geh weg!

PS: Oder werd erwachsen...

PPS:  Arthurs Schopenhauers EinschÃ¤tzung: âJeder erbÃ¤rmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz seyn kÃ¶nnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehÃ¶rt, stolz zu seyn." passt auch gut dazu.


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Würde zwar besser ins Bremsenforum passen, aber hier geht's auch (das hinterste Rad ist ein Canyon ):





Die Oro hat trotzdem bestens funktioniert...


----------



## Spikey (9. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Würde zwar besser ins Bremsenforum passen, aber hier geht's auch (das hinterste Rad ist ein Canyon ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didi den Witz kapiert doch niemand so früh morgens
saugeil!


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Mai 2007)

Wo liegt das? Muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Mai 2007)

> Wo liegt das?



Steht doch auf dem Schild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

Jaja, für viele Menschen ist TUNING auch ein oberbayrisches Bergdorf...


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Steht doch auf dem Schild



Ammu ist halt ein Beweis dafür, daß es Leute gibt die schneller tippen als denken können.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ammu ist halt ein Beweis dafür, daß es Leute gibt die schneller tippen als denken können.
> Gruß
> Schappi



schappi ist halt ein Beweis dafür, dass es Leute gibt die vielleicht nicht damit rechnen dass ein Schweizer nicht weiss, wo ein kleines Kaff in Deutschland liegt?
Muss ich wissen wo Rosenheim ist?

Apropos Tippen: Du könntest vielleicht recht haben, ich schaffe 500 Anschläge pro Minute.


----------



## E=MC² (9. Mai 2007)

Is ja geil! 

Btw: Rosenheim ist in Bayern irgendwo südöstlich von München.


----------



## thomas1577 (9. Mai 2007)

ja haben sie...


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Mai 2007)

wers noch nich kennt:






edit: lol @ zensur  

dann halt umständlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Dein Link wurde zensiert!


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2007)

Bei unseren Brüdern und Schwestern in Austria?

Egal, dürfte eins der meistfotografierten Ortsschilder ever sein...


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Mai 2007)

Da wollte ich neben Fuschl am See (Geburts- und Weltweiter Produktionsort meines Lebensnotwendigen Getränks) auch mal hin.


----------



## Jocki (9. Mai 2007)

In direkter Nähe des oben genannten Ortes trifft man auch noch auf die Ortschaften "Petting" sowie "Tuntenhausen". Auch "Peneisöd" erheitert manchmal die Gemüter.


----------



## xstephanx (9. Mai 2007)

In Oberösterreich gibts auch noch zwei lustige Örtchen --->  Bierbaum und Mösendorf ^^


p.s.: gibts mal ein paar nette frx action fotos?-und hat irgendjemand schon ein paar infos zu den 08er bikes?


----------



## E=MC² (9. Mai 2007)

Bei uns in der Nähe gibts zwar Poppenreuth u. Busendorf, doch denke ich, dass das nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads sein sollte...


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Mai 2007)

so sehen übrigens die leute in spakenburg aus:







und hier zur abwechslung mal wieder ein canyon:






das war in der nähe vom haus ternell. dort kann man currywurst mit pommes bekommen, aber pommes ohne currywurst ist für die küche dann doch zu kompliziert, hat mir der kellner erklärt.


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ...das war in der nähe vom haus ternell. dort kann man currywurst mit pommes bekommen, aber pommes ohne currywurst ist für die küche dann doch zu kompliziert, hat mir der kellner erklärt.



Aha...!  
War dann wohl in der Nähe von Spakenburg, was...?


----------



## MIBO (9. Mai 2007)

spakenburg is schon geil


----------



## Boombe (9. Mai 2007)

hat von der form (nich vom muster her) etwas... fernöstliches-und noch was vom papst-gewand; auf jedenfall ne heisse mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentence (10. Mai 2007)

ich hab hier in der Gallerie gelegentlich richtig praktische Hinterradhalterungen gesehen, in die man das Rad quasi reinstellt...

wo kann man sowas erstehen?


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2007)

Sentence schrieb:


> ich hab hier in der Gallerie gelegentlich richtig praktische Hinterradhalterungen gesehen, in die man das Rad quasi reinstellt...
> 
> wo kann man sowas erstehen?



Ich hab' u.a. den vom Roseversand: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3658

Ist billig und stabil!


----------



## Sentence (10. Mai 2007)

danke Didi!
genausowas hatte ich gesucht...

nur irgendwie führte das niemand.... naja hab gleich einen für diese 9,90 bestellt


----------



## Niederbayer (10. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich hab' u.a. den vom Roseversand: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3658
> 
> Ist billig und stabil!



Billig schon aber alles andere als stabil und zerkratzt den Rahmen. 
Finger weg.
Schau mal besser hier.
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Zubehoer-...-Ihr-Rad/Lifu-Staender-Stand-by-me::1192.html


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Billig schon aber alles andere als stabil und zerkratzt den Rahmen.
> Finger weg.
> Schau mal besser hier.
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Zubehoer-...-Ihr-Rad/Lifu-Staender-Stand-by-me::1192.html



Wo ist der entscheidende Unterschied?


----------



## Niederbayer (10. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wo ist der entscheidende Unterschied?



Die untere Verschraubung des Roseständers taugt nichts. (Verbindung senkrechtes Teil an dem das Bike hängt mit dem Fußteil ist sehr instabil und verbiegt sich leicht = Bike hängt schief im Ständer)
Die Haken, in denen das Bike aufgehängt ist, sind beim Roseständer an der Stirnfläche nicht mit Gummi geschützt. Hier schaut im Extremfall eine scharfer Grad raus und zerkratzt Dir Dein Bike.

Beim Lifu Ständer ist die Fußteilverschraubung sehr stabil und die Haken sind vollständig mit Gummi umhüllt.


----------



## Sentence (10. Mai 2007)

die Haken sind mit Gummi ummantelt..
wenn man aber den billigen nimmt, kann man die Haken auch mit Gummiklebeband versorgen..

ist halt nun die Frage, ob man in der Preiskategorie anfangen will zu basteln...


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Die untere Verschraubung des Roseständers taugt nichts. (Verbindung senkrechtes Teil an dem das Bike hängt mit dem Fußteil ist sehr instabil und verbiegt sich leicht = Bike hängt schief im Ständer)


Konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.



Niederbayer schrieb:


> Die Haken, in denen das Bike aufgehängt ist, sind beim Roseständer an der Stirnfläche nicht mit Gummi geschützt. Hier schaut im Extremfall eine scharfer Grad raus und zerkratzt Dir Dein Bike.


Ok, das ist richtig - fand ich auch nicht so geschickt gelöst.
Hab' Filzstreifen drüber geklebt - bei mir zerkratzt also nix!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2007)

Hier mal zur Abwechslung ein Bild von meinem Canyon ES in XL , falls es jemand interessiert wie man mit 100cm Schrittlänge darauf fahren kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (12. Mai 2007)

Boah is des ein Riesenviech... wenn ma da meins in "S" danebenstellen würde .
Wieso hast eigentlich die Talas gegen ne Pike getauscht?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2007)

Jaaa....warum...war teuer...
habe das aber auf den Gardaseetrails runter nicht bereut mit Steckachse und soweiter und die U-Turn Air mit Poplock ist genial einfach zu bedienen. Ich wollte das neue ESX nicht (wegen dem abgesenkten Oberrohr, das hätte voll doof ausgesehen) - und das alte ESX gabs nicht mehr, nur ES.


----------



## Philanderer (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo, bin recht neu hier. Nachdem mein gutes altes Scott Hardtail gestohlen wurde musste jetzt doch nen neues Bike her!
Hier mein neues XC 7.0 mit blauen Odi Klemmringen und Straitline Lenkerendkappen, dazu noch Eggbeater C mit blauer Achse. Fährt sich einfach genial!


----------



## dawncore (13. Mai 2007)

wunderschön


----------



## Beebob (13. Mai 2007)

schönes Bikes - viel Spaß damit


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Mai 2007)

Machs dreckig! YEY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (13. Mai 2007)

Jop, fesches Bike. Fährt sich auch sicher spritzig bergauf ..
Find auch den Kontrast zw. dem schwarzen Rahmen und der weißen Gabel super..


----------



## devilviper (13. Mai 2007)

Hier mal eins das Bergauf nicht so spritzig ist.







und noch ein paar Details


----------



## E=MC² (13. Mai 2007)

1a!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

sehr geil!


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Mai 2007)

ist es OK, wenn ich bei den Bildern nen Harten bekomme?!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Mai 2007)

Wippt das ding bergauf oder ist es ertraeglich?


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wippt das ding bergauf oder ist es ertraeglich?



ich glaube nich, das man sich das gibt mit nem FRX bergauf zufahren, rein in die Gondel/Seilbahn, runterzu wirds anstrengend genug


----------



## braintrust (13. Mai 2007)

devilviper schrieb:


> Hier mal eins das Bergauf nicht so spritzig ist.



derb geil


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Mai 2007)

würd mich dennoch mal interessieren


----------



## mfgoods (13. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wippt das ding bergauf oder ist es ertraeglich?



Wippt denn dein Ding beim bergauf pedalieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (13. Mai 2007)

Servus,







Wie Geil ist das den 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## SusXT (13. Mai 2007)

Canyon-meeting Belgium, Malmedy.

Canyon is very rear in Belgium. You don't see much of them. That's why we organised a meeting with members of the mountainbike.be-forum. 6 of the 14 Canyon-owners showed up on this rainy day.


----------



## renderscout (13. Mai 2007)

VERRRY NICE

first picture looks like a "CANYON" Dealer showroom.... ;-) Nice Landscape in the background of the second photo. I hope there will be more Canyon Owners in the future and especially more Photos from Belgium.


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Mai 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super Kiste, trotzdem kann ich nicht verstehen wie Canyon die Standard 6.1er Felgen u. die 440er Naben als FR2350 Special Edition anbieten kann. Für mich ist das Kunden verarschen.  

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Mai 2007)

die Frage ist wohl, wer den Kunden verarscht


----------



## Astaroth (14. Mai 2007)

Servus,
um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden das Torque FRX ist nicht meins sondern gehört dem *devilviper*, ich hab nur ein ein Torque 3  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## AustRico (14. Mai 2007)




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2007)

Sehr schön! Super Trail!

Wo war's? Schaut ein bissl nach Südtirol aus...


----------



## Wuudi (14. Mai 2007)

@Flo:

Hmm na, de Bam und Stianer ...glaube nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (14. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Super Trail!
> 
> Wo war's? Schaut ein bissl nach Südtirol aus...



Danke; ist an der Wiener Stadtgrenze, am Ostrand der Nördlichen Kalkalpen, sozusagen.

lg, Rico


----------



## aemkei77 (14. Mai 2007)

Flo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war's? Schaut ein bissl nach Südtirol aus...





			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm na, de Bam und Stianer ...glaube nicht


und im ersten Bild , das Schild, eindeutig Österreich


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2007)

Lustig, grad wg. der Bäume dachte ich an Südtirol...


----------



## aemkei77 (14. Mai 2007)

Ritten wahrscheinlich, wegen der Kiefern. Trotzdem untypisch für Südtirol, anderes Unterholz


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist es OK, wenn ich bei den Bildern nen Harten bekomme?!



 Ja....   Ja, das ist ganz OK und gerechtfertigt


----------



## xpla (16. Mai 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


>



Schafft das ein Canyon ES 5.0 auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (16. Mai 2007)

> Schafft das ein Canyon ES 5.0 auch?


das schafft das yellowstone auch - wenn's der Fahrer erlaubt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Mai 2007)

Der NON-Pussy-Award geht an "AustRico", weil er zeigt das man auch ohne Vollverschalung (außer Helm) den Berg runter fahren kann.


----------



## deimudder (16. Mai 2007)

devilviper schrieb:


> Hier mal eins das Bergauf nicht so spritzig ist.



Amtlich. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass sie mit nem Big Mountain in 04 angefangen haben Heute ist das nur noch nen Enduro


----------



## ashtray (16. Mai 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der NON-Pussy-Award geht an "AustRico", weil er zeigt das man auch ohne Vollverschalung (außer Helm) den Berg runter fahren kann.



Und wer bekommt den Pussy-Award?


----------



## braintrust (16. Mai 2007)

wollt auch grad sagen...sehr geilo, sogar ohne ritterrüstung


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Jede Menge Doofe, ein Gedanke.

Obwohl: Ein bisschen kribbelt's doch, wenn man sich nen Abgang mal bildlich vorstellt. Probiert es aus, es funktioniert


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Wo wir grad bei ESX-Fahrfotos sind (passt zum aktuellen Wetter):





Mit den Schützern (gehören meinem Filius "Niggels") bin ich dann wohl n Anwärter auf den Pussy-Award...



Ach so: Kommt man da auch mit nem ES runter?


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2007)

Nunja, ich sag immer: Es kommt auf den Fahrstil und die Geschwindigkeit an 

Pussy ist für mich mit 10km/h irgenwo runterzurollen


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei ESX-Fahrfotos sind (passt zum aktuellen Wetter):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haja kommt man da mim ES runter   is ja net viel anderster wie ESX nur halt andere Gabel und die wird da jetzt auch net wirklich überbeansprucht 

PS: Bei der Bodenqualität (nass) wär ich d auch nur mit schützern runtergefahrn


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Pussy ist für mich mit 10km/h irgenwo runterzurollen


Einspruch! Es kommt nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auf die Schwierigkeit an! 


@damistam: ich glaube, das war ein Scherz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @damistam: ich glaube, das war ein Scherz...


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Haja kommt man da mim ES runter   is ja net viel anderster wie ESX nur halt andere Gabel und die wird da jetzt auch net wirklich überbeansprucht
> 
> PS: Bei der Bodenqualität (nass) wär ich d auch nur mit schützern runtergefahrn



Flo hat's erkannt: War' Scherz in Anspielung auf die vielen _"kann ich mit meinem X eigentlich auch Y runterfahren"_-Fragen im Forum.

Übrigens: Auf (Sandstein-)Felsen kann man bei Nässe eigentlich auch noch ganz gut fahren. Die wirklich besten Trails bei uns sind allerdings die richtig steilen Wurzeltrails. Da kannst du bei Regen nur Fahrradtragen üben.


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Mai 2007)

Aber... nicht immer wo man mit dem Bike runterkommt, kommt man zu Fuß runter.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Mai 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Aber... nicht immer wo man mit dem Bike runterkommt, kommt man zu Fuß runter.


----------



## pjfa (16. Mai 2007)

Photos: http://www.slide.com/r/tNw8Rkul3D-QM0pIR5sbprpK976UIbcO?view=large


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Mai 2007)

Nächstes Projekt... Auf das hier:





Muss das:



Vielleicht auch grösser oder anders Platziert, war nur ein Versuch. Angelehnt ans XC7.0 mit Race-White 

Und hier - achtung Ironie - mit Pure-Cycling Balken und einem (versteckten) V70 ganz vorne.


----------



## Pumabert (17. Mai 2007)

und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## dawncore (17. Mai 2007)

dein Sohn wird Torque heißen was?


----------



## DaMudda (17. Mai 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> dein Sohn wird Torque heißen was?



Wohl eher "Nerve"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (17. Mai 2007)

Bikes:
Adrenalin
Torque 1
ES 6
ES 9.0


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nächstes Projekt...


Aber sonst geht's dir gut...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Mai 2007)

Moin ! 

Dann hat Volvo demnächst als auch 1/2 Jahr Lieferzeit und wird Direktversender (auf den Carguard bin ich gespannt).

Und im Volvo Forum kommt dann die Frage: Kann ich mit meinem Volvo auch   auf die Autobahn fahren und wie bekomme ich die untere Dämpferverschraubung ab ? Und: Mir ist mein Canyon-Bike gegen meinen Volvo gefallen - jetzt ist eine Beule im Volvo - kann ich den umtauschen ?


Schönen Feiertag 

  Sado-Uwe

ach so, vergessen:    (nicht das Ihr glaubt das wäre alles ernst gemeint)


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Wohl eher "Nerve"


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Mai 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> dein Sohn wird Torque heißen was?


Dawni, ich hasse dich 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht's dir gut...


Ich weiss. Das arme Auto. 



Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Dann hat Volvo demnächst als auch 1/2 Jahr Lieferzeit und wird Direktversender (auf den Carguard bin ich gespannt).



VMT war zum Glück schon  Der Carguard hängt an meinem Schlüsselbund und so wird Transportiert. 

Okay, zugegeben, ist etwas übertrieben dermassen gross Canyon auf die Türe zu kleben (Krieg ich ein Gratis ES9.0?? Dann schreib ich das ganze Auto damit an...), aber aufs heck ein dezenter Kleber o.ä. wird schon drinliegen.  Natürlich schön zerfetzt und kaputt, damits Originalgetreu aussieht, richtig Pumabert?


----------



## biketunE (17. Mai 2007)

Aus der Hardtailfraktion:

So, nachdem ich mein Bike schnell erhalten habe, Expressbike sei dank, lieg ich jetzt schon 2 Wochen im Bett. 
Leider keine Besserung in sich..aber gut. Dafür hatte ich 2 Tage in denen es mir besser ging, da wurde kräftig geschraubt.

Grand Canyon 7.0 in L, 11kg fahrbereit inkl. Hac, Flaschenhalter und Pedale. 
Mit Reba Team U-Turn (85-115mm), XTR 34er Kassette, Topeak O-Cage und ein SLR XP (159gr.).
Weitere Vorhaben: Als nächstes kommen XXlight Schläuche rein, irgendwann vielleicht mal andere Schnellspanner und andere Kurbelgarnitur!

Und hier die Bilder:
(Achja, habe jeweils neu abzugeben: Deore Kassette 34er, XT Kassette 32er, Selle Italia Filante Sattel und Reba Race mit Poplock
- Bitte melden per PN!! (sry für Schleichwerbung))

Regen, nichts als Regen...




115mm Hardcore 
































So, ich hoffe ich kann einigen Canyonnochnichtbesitzer die Qual des Wartens erleichtern!

mfg
biketunE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Mai 2007)

die xxxlight sollen nicht so gut sein. nimm lieber dies tandard 130 gram xlight von schwalbe.


----------



## biketunE (19. Mai 2007)

xxxlight? haben die nicht nur 2x?  xxlight? also ich fahr die seit 5-6jahren, genau einer hatte mal nen ganz feinen riss an so ner nahtstelle.

allerdings hab ich noch ca. 4-5 stück neue hier, da steht auf der verpackung 95gr.. auf den neuen steht glaub 108gr. oder? mensch schon wieder 20 gramm mehr 

achja, ich hätte da dann noch die PD-M540 abzugeben (31), es kommen doch die 970er dran. Noch nicht einmal eingeklickt, nur montiert und mit Straßenschuhe getestet!

Hat jemand ein Grand Canyon in weiß?


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte heute SCHWER Angst meinen Kauf des XC zu bereuen, da ich ein waschechtes Männerbike (ES 8.0  ) unter den Arsch geschoben bekam. 

Muss sagen, ist ne super Maschine. Ich fühlte mich grundsätzlich wohl drauf, aber irgendwas fehlte mir, was ich beim XC hatte - vielleicht lags an den schwereren Reifen, hab schon a bisserl gemerkt dass das ES doch mehr braucht bergauf. Trotzdem, coole Maschine. Bin meinen Haustrail dann aber leider doch nicht schneller oder brutaler gefahren trotz mehr Hub und viel viel besseren Reifen (viel mehr Grip im Matsch heute!!), weil ich keine SPD Pedale hatte und mir das Bike immer unter dem Arsch wegbrach. 

Die zweite Runde hatte ich mein XC - trotz ein bisserl weniger Komfort dann doch eher heimisch. Kauf habe ich Glücklicherweise doch nicht bereut 
Anbei trotzdem noch ein paar Bilder dieser SCHMUCKMASCHINE!  Diese Farbe in der Sonne, einfach oberste GEILHEIT!!!
Habt ihr schonmal das Canyon Briefpapier angeschaut? Das Canyon Logo glitzert, echt supergeil gemacht, ähnlich sieht das Bike aus...

Am meisten gefallen mir die Bremsen, denn die quieken nicht wie meine kleine scheissitalienerin sondern wenn die mal töne machen dann ganz Tiiiief, wie ein Mann halt...
Übrigens, das Bike wurde mehr als genug eingesaut, also denkt nicht es wäre nicht anständig entjungfert worden!

Danke an Mr. Hayes für die Probefahrt.  (Lies übrigens mal meine Signatur  )


----------



## Mr. Hayes (20. Mai 2007)

Dir auch vielen Dank Ammunation fürs guiden. Hat Spass gemacht mal einen Trail runterzubolzen ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer nehmen zu müssen.

Auch ich bereue meinen Kauf auch nicht im Geringsten. Das XC fährt sich bergauf schon etwas flotter und leichtgängiger. Bei sehr steilen Auffahrten hebte sich aber die Front vom Boden ab was mit meinem ES nicht eintrifft.
Ammu's Dämpfer war etwas hart eingestellt sodass ich mit meinem Gewicht den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzen konnte. Das Heck spricht aber genau so schön an wie beim ES. Wie Ammu schon erwähnt hat war der grösste Unterschied bei den Reifen zu spüren. Die Alberts sind im Schlamm einfach grandios.

Das XC ist von der Sitzposition sehr unterschiedlich, aber ein super Allrounder der flink klettert und auch auf Trails mithalten kann.

Hier noch ein Foto der Skyline von Zürich....


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Mai 2007)

Moin Leute.
Dachte, ich schicke auch mal mein "Gaul" in die Galerie. Bin ja auch stolzer Besitzer meines ESX7.0. und wollte somit mein Bike auch mal hier verewigen.
Der Hintergrund ist ein riesig großer Baum in Nähe der archäologischen Ausgrabungsstätte Schmeessen im Naturpark Solling-Vogler (irgendwo zwischen Beverungen und Bad Karlshafen). Ein beeindruckender Überest eines Baums, welcher am Strassenrand liegt. Und Nein, Kyrell hat das Vieh nicht umgenietet. Gibt dort viele Wege und offiziell angelegte Mountainbike-Wege, welche erstmal erkundet werden müssen. Da gibt es für mein Gefährt genug zu tun.
Hmm, das Bike ist noch viel zu sauber


----------



## Melchior (21. Mai 2007)

@AmmuNation

ist die Lack-Schutzfolie am Unterrohr bei dem ES Standard? Wollte mir schon sowas holen, wäre ja toll wenn es schon dran wäre.


----------



## loxa789 (21. Mai 2007)

Normal schon.
lg Loxa789


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Mai 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> 
> ist die Lack-Schutzfolie am Unterrohr bei dem ES Standard? Wollte mir schon sowas holen, wäre ja toll wenn es schon dran wäre.



ich bin zwar nich der Ammunation, aber bei meinem GC 7.0 war die Folie Standart, auch die am Steuerrohr, um Scheuerstellen der Züge zu vermeiden!


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Mai 2007)

Jap, Unterrohrfolie und die kleinen Folien an Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr (für Züge) sind bei allen Canyons dabei. Ist ne ziemlich hochwertige und gute Polyurethanfolie (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)

@Hayes: Bei deinem Heck war aber auch einiges Reserve vorhanden, im gegensatz zur Gabel  Na gut, mein ES wäre schon ein kleines bisschen härter eingestellt, Uetliberg ist schliesslich etwas vom sanftesten was ich fahre


----------



## RonnyS (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (21. Mai 2007)

hammer ausblick, wenns das ganze vielleicht noch als 800x600 pixel version gibt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## dawncore (22. Mai 2007)

Anfrage:

Dürfte ich einen Canyon ES Besitzer darum bitten, wie Rerun auf Seite 176 sein Gefährt in Szene zu setzen und hochauflösend, kontrastreich zu fotografieren?
Jedesmal wenn ich mir bei der Frage ob nun ein XC oder ES meine Garage bewohnen soll und ich bei einem ES gelandet bin, stürzen mich genau diese erstklassigen Fotos von Rerun zurück in die Diskussion und ich fange von vorne an.

Der Besitzer und Fotograf wird mit einem deftigen Sabbern meinerseits belohnt, dankeschön


----------



## olih (22. Mai 2007)

@dawncore
schau' in meine galerie.


----------



## RonnyS (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## Bechy (22. Mai 2007)

ein traumhaftes Foto 
Ich werde heute Abend auch mal ein paar online stellen. Ich war letzte Woche im Vinschgau.


----------



## Ryanotb (22. Mai 2007)

Me with the Torque FRX, sorry for the small pict' !


----------



## Lérot (22. Mai 2007)

Hi all.
An other pict of Ryan on the FRX





And one of this friend with the Torque FR 7.0





To see the video of this test bike go to => Here


----------



## pjfa (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## Moi (22. Mai 2007)

nice pics from all of you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (22. Mai 2007)

a new bike again, pjfa ?


----------



## pjfa (22. Mai 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> a new bike again, pjfa ?



ES 9.0 since 13.04.2007  
http://canyon-es9.blogspot.com/


----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

und weils so schön ist, hier gleich nochmal!!!!!

heute um halb zehn  klingelte der Postmann......

















sonst halt Galerie




mal ne frage am rande...

mein SAG ist 20 mm, ist des normal oder doch a weng zu viel??


sonst echt übelst goiles BIKE.

werde mir später mal ne Probetour gönnen


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> mein SAG ist 20 mm, ist des normal oder doch a weng zu viel??


Das passt schon und ist grundsätzlich sowieso egal, da die Sag-Einstellung nur eine Starteinstellung ist. 
Viel relevanter ist die tatsächliche Federwegsnutzung bei starker Belastung.


----------



## GerhardO (23. Mai 2007)

Lass die Seitenstrahler dran! Macht einen schicken Kontrast zum tollen grün!


----------



## Astaroth (23. Mai 2007)

Servus,
ein schickes Radl hast du da.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2007)

Jetzt mal sorry - ich hoffe ich trete dir nicht zu nahe - aber ich finde das Grün jetzt nicht so toll...
Entspricht die Farbe auf den Fotos einigermassen der Realität?
Das Rad ist stark - keine Frage - aber die Farbe...?!

Habt ihr euch die so vorgestellt?
Hätte erwartet, die wäre etwas "peppiger"...


----------



## Christian_74 (23. Mai 2007)

Das grün ist tatsächlich "dezenter" als ich erwartete. Es ist trotzdem ein unheimlich stimmiges Bild, dass das Bike abgibt.

Nach Weiß dieses Jahr, soll ja jetzt grelles Grün "in" werden. Knallfarben entsprechen eher nicht die Schlichtheit der Image von Canyon aber die Freeride Szene ist ja allgemein knalliger gestyled. Mal sehen.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Das grün ist tatsächlich "dezenter" als ich erwartete. Es ist trotzdem ein unheimlich stimmiges Bild, dass das Bike abgibt.



Vielleicht werden meine Augen zu stark durch die Reflektoren irritiert...


----------



## urknall (23. Mai 2007)

War heute mal wieder auf einer ausgedehnten Tour unterwegs.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke eines Zwischenstops:


























Einfach herrlich im Moment durch die Natur zu radeln...


----------



## Mr. Hayes (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.orschlurch.de/video/freeride.html

einfach nur geeeil ! 
Sorry, but offtopic...


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Mai 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/freeride.html
> 
> einfach nur geeeil !
> Sorry, but offtopic...



Genau sowas erwarte ich von dir und deinem ES!
(********, ich will SRAM Hosen...)


----------



## aNo0Bis (23. Mai 2007)

Hab mal ein auf Moses gemacht! ;-)


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Genau sowas erwarte ich von dir und deinem ES!
> (********, ich will SRAM Hosen...)



kauf dir erstmal nen rad womit solche sachen möglich sind


----------



## pfohlenrolle (24. Mai 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Hab mal ein auf Moses gemacht! ;-)



Moses musste mehr wie 1.5m über Wasser laufen.


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. Mai 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Moses musste mehr wie 1.5m über Wasser laufen.



Mag sein, der hat allerdings das Wasser geteilt, sprich "Der hat nicht mal nasse Füße bekommen  "

Aber es gibt ja ein Sprichwort welches besagt, wenn ich über's Wasser laufe sagen meine Kritiker, guck mal nicht mal schwimmen kann der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (24. Mai 2007)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Mag sein, der hat allerdings das Wasser geteilt, sprich "Der hat nicht mal nasse Füße bekommen  "



Hast ja Recht, sorry ist gestern unter Alkohol-Einfluss entstanden


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. Mai 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, sorry ist gestern unter Alkohol-Einfluss entstanden




Ah...ich verstehe....aber kein Problem, auch ich habe gestern etwas verschwommen gesehen.


----------



## klogrinder (24. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal sorry - ich hoffe ich trete dir nicht zu nahe - aber ich finde das Grün jetzt nicht so toll...
> Entspricht die Farbe auf den Fotos einigermassen der Realität?
> Das Rad ist stark - keine Frage - aber die Farbe...?!
> 
> ...



Genau das dachte ich auch als ich das Bild vom ESx gesehen hab, vor allem draußen, wollte ja zuerst auch grün und hab wegen Express jetzt grau, bin ehrlich gesagt froh darüber


----------



## HannesSt (24. Mai 2007)

also ich finde das grün echt fein - gefällt mir besser als auf der hp. hoffe mal das braun entspricht auch meinem geschmack...

welche größe is denn das bike? M!?


----------



## Splashfin (24. Mai 2007)

HannesSt schrieb:


> also ich finde das grün echt fein - gefällt mir besser als auf der hp. hoffe mal das braun entspricht auch meinem geschmack...
> 
> welche größe is denn das bike? M!?



nee, nix M!

iat XL


----------



## tschobi (24. Mai 2007)

schwarz ist ja eh ausgelutscht, ich bin auf jeden Fall offen für Farben....
Wenns nicht gerade pink ist ;-)
Ein schwarzes bike wirkt irgendwie wie ein bike von millionen, aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache....
und nein ich finde schwarz nicht schei ße! Die bikes brauchen aber mal wieder ein bissel frischen Wind.
Finds auch super das Canyon die farbigen esx baut. Auch supergeil sind die weißen xc und grand canyon!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2007)

Naja, von bunt sind sie ja noch weiiit entfernt. (das Torque FR 7.0 ausgenommen)

Besonders die grauen Rahmen finde ich schrecklich -- auch in Natura. In Natura sehen ja die silbernen und die schwarzen Rahmen schon gut aus...

Aber is ja eh wurscht -- nicht dass diese hinfällige Diskussion wieder ausbricht...


----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. Mai 2007)

Hat den niemand ein rotes (ESX) zu zeigen.
Das ist bis jetzt noch immer mein Favorit !


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Mai 2007)

Da hat der Herr ein supergeiles Grau im Keller stehn und will rot?! 

Aber bitte doch, hier stelle ich somit das Indian Summer Red vor:







(Danke an Obey für die Fotos)
Übrigens: Auf der HP ist der Balken weiss dargestellt - auf dem Foto ist er trotzdem orange?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (24. Mai 2007)

noch lustiger ist, dass auf dem roten Torque auf der einen Seite der Schriftzug waagerecht, auf der anderen Seite senkrecht ist.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber bitte doch, hier stelle ich somit das Indian Summer Red vor:



Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst mit Indiean Summer red ? Ist das nicht ein Prototyp vom Winter ? Das Indian Summer red auf der HP scheint viel dunkler und anodisiert/matt !?!


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> noch lustiger ist, dass auf dem roten Torque auf der einen Seite der Schriftzug waagerecht, auf der anderen Seite senkrecht ist.



Das ist doch bei allen 2007ern so.


----------



## dawncore (25. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei allen 2007ern so.



Gut, dann ist es nicht lustig 

( war mir neu, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen )


----------



## braintrust (25. Mai 2007)

denke auch, dass das noch der prototyp ist


----------



## tschobi (25. Mai 2007)

jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (25. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein neues Bild von meinem ESX(in L):


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2007)

Puh, der Vorbau ist ja arg lang...


----------



## klogrinder (25. Mai 2007)

ka ich glaub 105er is das, fährt sich aber gut


----------



## Boombe (26. Mai 2007)

das is auch das wichtigste. es fährt nich jeder immer nur auf trails rum...


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Mai 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst mit Indiean Summer red ? Ist das nicht ein Prototyp vom Winter ? Das Indian Summer red auf der HP scheint viel dunkler und anodisiert/matt !?!



Momol, das ist schon mein ernst. Es ist aber ein Prototyp -> Foto ist von ende 06. 

Habe gerade von damudda ein Foto gefunden vom echten ISR:







FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Puh, der Vorbau ist ja arg lang...



Dachte ich mir auch bei Mr. Hayes' ES8.0 (L), ging aber Wunderbar, auch auf den Trails


----------



## Splashfin (26. Mai 2007)

mal ein Vergleich...









CUBE limited von 2001 (XT, Judy TT mit 80 mm)

                -

Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0


echt ultra Unterschied nach 6 Jahren hardtail riden auf nem Fully mit Scheibenbremsen zu sitzen!!!!!


----------



## E=MC² (26. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> echt ultra Unterschied nach 6 Jahren hardtail riden auf nem Fully mit Scheibenbremsen zu sitzen!!!!!



Oder selbst wenn du ne Zeitlang Fully fährst u. dann Hardtail kann das ganz schön schmerzhaft werden!


----------



## braintrust (26. Mai 2007)

und geht das grün in real so eher in die richtung army-olive oder ist es eher nen "klares" dunkelgrün?


----------



## Splashfin (26. Mai 2007)

würde eher sagen army-olive....

ist net son klares dunkelgrün wie bei canyon.de


----------



## braintrust (26. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> würde eher sagen army-olive....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (26. Mai 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> das is auch das wichtigste. es fährt nich jeder immer nur auf trails rum...



Trails schon auch genug, für Waldautobahn fahr ich Hardtail, nur für mich is wichtig dass es auch bergauf gut geht unda das tut es 
Geht allgemein gut vorwärts, bin letztes die Marathonrunde mit dem ESX gefahren, im Rennen mit HT 1.27, schnellste Zeit außerhalb dem Rennen mit dem HT 1:37, Zeit mit ESX 1:42
 Einfach perfekt für alles, auch wenn es merklich mehr Kraft kostet, das bekomm ich aber bergab zurück


----------



## two wheels (26. Mai 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gefragt hat, aber wie ist das schwarz des ESX6 eigentlich in echt?

Matt oder Glanz?


----------



## Splashfin (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## E=MC² (26. Mai 2007)

@splashfin: Welche Handschuhe hast du da an?


----------



## ]:-> (26. Mai 2007)

HI,
soo, nun endlich die bilder von meinem ES 8.

Bin ja sowas von  , naja seht selbst!

p.s. die post hats aufrecht gelagert, sodass das bike auf dem hinterbau/ausfallenden stand, dabei haben nur noch mm gefehlt, dann wäre der hintere bremssattel durch den karton gekommen...da sie es so noch schön über den boden gezogen haben die ham mich doof angeschaut wie ich die da dezent  darauf hingewiesen habe...is aber glücklicherweise nix passiert!
das grau kommt übrigens nur unter viel sonne so hell raus, sonst eigentlich etwas dunkler:













...ist das schon ein porno


----------



## Splashfin (27. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @splashfin: Welche Handschuhe hast du da an?




O'Neal - Reactor Glove


taugen sich bösest!!!


----------



## Astaroth (27. Mai 2007)

Servus @E=MC²,
die hier wenn mich nicht alles täuscht





die gleichen hab ich auch  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## E=MC² (27. Mai 2007)

Danke!


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

]:->;3734914 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> soo, nun endlich die bilder von meinem ES 8.
> 
> Bin ja sowas von  , naja seht selbst!



Jau, so muss das!  Dieses Grau ist der Hammer. Bin exakt das gleiche schonmal gefahren 

Nicht aufrecht lagern? Ich hätte denen die Hölle heissgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

das ES 8.0 sieht ja echt klasse aus, Größe M?. Der Lenker ist wirkt ja "riesig". Wie fährt es sich den?

Wo bekommt man so einen Fahrradständer?


----------



## Krischaan (27. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nicht aufrecht lagern? Ich hätte denen die Hölle heissgemacht


Meint ihr die fassen eure Kartons mit Samtpfoten an? Und dann machen sie im vollen Laster oder Lager Karton-Origami bis jedes paket seinen optimalen Lagerzustand hat? Gleichzeitig hören sie sich euer Gemeckere an wie langsam und doof sie sind...? Wenn die bei jedem Paket immer erst noch überlegen müßten wie die optimale Lagerposition ist würdet ihr in zwei Jahren noch auf eure Räder warten. Und wenn das Rad so schlecht verpackt ist, dass beim hochkant transportieren was kaputt geht, liegt das ja wohl eindeutig an unzureichender Verpackung!
Und wenn ich dann hier lese, dass einer ein Paket annimmt, wo die halbe Bremse rausschaut sag ich nur selber Schuld.

Aber ich vergaß: schuld und doof sind ja immer nur die Anderen! 
Und jetzt geh ich lieber in Deckung, wenn ihr weiterjammert und auf mich einschlagt


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Es ist wohl selbsterklärend dass der Schriftzug Waagrecht liegen sollte. Ausserdem (wenn ich mich nicht irre) sind sogar Pfeile auf dem Karton?

Meins war jedenfalls waagrecht gelagert und unbeschädigt


----------



## braintrust (27. Mai 2007)

bei GLS sagte mir mal der fahrer, das die pakete so gepackt werden müssten, dass sie nen sturz aus 1,5m aushalten ohne dass der karton durchstochen wird(waren autoteile)


----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Meint ihr die fassen eure Kartons mit Samtpfoten an? Und dann machen sie im vollen Laster oder Lager Karton-Origami bis jedes paket seinen optimalen Lagerzustand hat? Gleichzeitig hören sie sich euer Gemeckere an wie langsam und doof sie sind...? Wenn die bei jedem Paket immer erst noch überlegen müßten wie die optimale Lagerposition ist würdet ihr in zwei Jahren noch auf eure Räder warten. Und wenn das Rad so schlecht verpackt ist, dass beim hochkant transportieren was kaputt geht, liegt das ja wohl eindeutig an unzureichender Verpackung!
> Und wenn ich dann hier lese, dass einer ein Paket annimmt, wo die halbe Bremse rausschaut sag ich nur selber Schuld.
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: schuld und doof sind ja immer nur die Anderen!
> Und jetzt geh ich lieber in Deckung, wenn ihr weiterjammert und auf mich einschlagt



Nein, ein guter Logistiker sollte die Transportanweisungen, sofern vorhanden (auf Verpackung oder extra per Vertrag) einhalten, wenn nicht hat seine Versicherung einiges zu tun. Sollte etwas schon offensichtlich beschädigt sein (Teile ragen raus und sind zerkratzt) einfach nicht annehmen. Manche verschicken ja auch Gemälde die ein konstantes Klime haben müßen oder z.B. Glas. Also entweder man bezahlt für den Versand und bekommt danna auch das gewünschte richtig im Sinne von gut gelagert, geliefert, sonst könnte Canyon gleich ein großes Katapult bauen und die Räder dann quer durch Europa katapultieren.


----------



## sn87 (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Canyon wurde korrekt geliefert.. hätte dem Postboten auch was ausgerissen, wenn der die Schachtel aufn Kopf gstellt hät.

Der Lenker vom ES ist übrigends perfekt und fährt sich angenehm.. am Anfang war ich auch skeptisch. Im Vergleich zu nem Rennradlenker is des ja ein Mordsteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> bei GLS sagte mir mal der fahrer, das die pakete so gepackt werden müssten, dass sie nen sturz aus 1,5m aushalten ohne dass der karton durchstochen wird(waren autoteile)



Da ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie die Paktedienste alle von der Struktur aufgebaut sind, kann ich micht jetzt nur mal auf DPD beziehen und dort wird die letzte Meile zum Kunden von selbständigen Unternehmer unter fremder Rechnung erledigt. Wenn da mal jemand nen schlechten Tag hat und den Transporter dementsprechend um die Kurven "fliegen" lässt, wundert es nicht wirklich wenn manche Sachen beschädigt ankommen.


----------



## GT Driver (27. Mai 2007)

@]:->: Ein Traum auf zwei Rädern, ich hoffe meins kommt nächste Woche auch. Danke für die Fotos. SUPER. Ich bin soooooooo neidisch....


----------



## ashtray (27. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


>



Giro Hex Helm?


----------



## cos75 (27. Mai 2007)

@]:->: Montiert Canyon jetzt auf Wunsch hinten 203er Scheiben ?


----------



## Krischaan (27. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Nein, ein guter Logistiker sollte die Transportanweisungen, sofern vorhanden (auf Verpackung oder extra per Vertrag) einhalten, wenn nicht hat seine Versicherung einiges zu tun. Sollte etwas schon offensichtlich beschädigt sein (Teile ragen raus und sind zerkratzt) einfach nicht annehmen. Manche verschicken ja auch Gemälde die ein konstantes Klime haben müßen oder z.B. Glas. Also entweder man bezahlt für den Versand und bekommt danna auch das gewünschte richtig im Sinne von gut gelagert, geliefert, sonst könnte Canyon gleich ein großes Katapult bauen und die Räder dann quer durch Europa katapultieren.



Jetzt sind die Canyon-Bikes aber weder aus Glas noch von Picasso handbemalt. Und ich glaub für 18,80 Euro Versandkosten sollte man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ausserdem glaub ich nicht dass es den Bike-Guard bzw. das darin enthaltene Fahrrad juckt, wenn dieser ganz normal auf die schmale Seite gestellt wird. Und wenn doch handelt es sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion, die ihrem Namen keine Ehre macht.


----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Canyon-Bikes aber weder aus Glas noch von Picasso handbemalt. Und ich glaub für 18,80 Euro Versandkosten sollte man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ausserdem glaub ich nicht dass es den Bike-Guard bzw. das darin enthaltene Fahrrad juckt, wenn dieser ganz normal auf die schmale Seite gestellt wird. Und wenn doch handelt es sich um eine Fehlkonstruktion, die ihrem Namen keine Ehre macht.



Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie kommt mir dein Post so zusammenhanglos vor. Wenn jemand schreibt, dass das Ding knapp an der Grenze war, beschädigt zu werden und du so schreibst, als ob alles super wäre, passt das nicht zusammen.  Da das Bike vormontiert ist, gibt es halt bestimmte Stellen, die weniger Kraft ausgesetzt werden sollten, die auch bei einem Sturz Gefahr laufen, beschädigt zu werden. Wenn die vorgesehen Versandart horizontal und nicht vertikal ist, dann soll sie auch gefälligst so versendert werden. Du mußt zu den Versandgebühren noch den Bikeguard dazurechnen und außerdem gilt dein Preis nur für .de. Der Bikeguard dient zum Schutz des Rades -> klar. Wenn dieser aber unsachgemäß behandelt wird und das über Gebühr, dann können auch Schäden am Rad entstehen und ich sehe es nicht ein, warum du dies auch noch verteidigst? Wenn's dir egal ist wie dein Bike beim Transport behandelt wird, dann bitte, mich interessiert's aber nicht, wegen falschen Transport dann noch länger auf ein Rad zu warten.


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Meint ihr die fassen eure Kartons mit Samtpfoten an? Und dann machen sie im vollen Laster oder Lager Karton-Origami bis jedes paket seinen optimalen Lagerzustand hat? Gleichzeitig hören sie sich euer Gemeckere an wie langsam und doof sie sind...? Wenn die bei jedem Paket immer erst noch überlegen müßten wie die optimale Lagerposition ist würdet ihr in zwei Jahren noch auf eure Räder warten. Und wenn das Rad so schlecht verpackt ist, dass beim hochkant transportieren was kaputt geht, liegt das ja wohl eindeutig an unzureichender Verpackung!
> Und wenn ich dann hier lese, dass einer ein Paket annimmt, wo die halbe Bremse rausschaut sag ich nur selber Schuld.
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: schuld und doof sind ja immer nur die Anderen!
> Und jetzt geh ich lieber in Deckung, wenn ihr weiterjammert und auf mich einschlagt



Du hast volkommen recht! Mal jemand der Ahnung hat   

Klar, auch ich habe keine Lust wenn mein Bike beschädigt ankommt, aber das liegt das wohl eher an der Verpackung. Finde zwar, das der Bikeguard ziemlich ausgeklügelt ist.


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Nein, ein guter Logistiker sollte die Transportanweisungen, sofern vorhanden (auf Verpackung oder extra per Vertrag) einhalten, wenn nicht hat seine Versicherung einiges zu tun. Sollte etwas schon offensichtlich beschädigt sein (Teile ragen raus und sind zerkratzt) einfach nicht annehmen. Manche verschicken ja auch Gemälde die ein konstantes Klime haben müßen oder z.B. Glas. Also entweder man bezahlt für den Versand und bekommt danna auch das gewünschte richtig im Sinne von gut gelagert, geliefert, sonst könnte Canyon gleich ein großes Katapult bauen und die Räder dann quer durch Europa katapultieren.



Denkst du ernsthaft Canyon zahlt diese Zusatzleistungen?
Wenn man wünscht, dass sein Paket sorgfältg behandelt wir, muss das bezahlt werden, weil der Aufwand massiv grösser ist. Aufschriften wie zerbrechlich und allfällige Pfeile sind in keinster Weise bindend und da wird dir auch keine Versicherung was bezahlen.
Im übrigen steht in den AGB der Schweizerischen Post, das de Verpackung dem Inhalt angepasst sein muss bzw. diesen ausreichend schützen muss. Das wird auch in Deutschland nicht anders sein!


----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft Canyon zahlt diese Zusatzleistungen?
> Wenn man wünscht, dass sein Paket sorgfältg behandelt wir, muss das bezahlt werden, weil der Aufwand massiv grösser ist. Aufschriften wie zerbrechlich und allfällige Pfeile sind in keinster Weise bindend und da wird dir auch keine Versicherung was bezahlen.
> Im übrigen steht in den AGB der Schweizerischen Post, das de Verpackung dem Inhalt angepasst sein muss bzw. diesen ausreichend schützen muss. Das wird auch in Deutschland nicht anders sein!



Schön und gut, Canyon hat aber den Bikeguard sicher so kontruiert, dass er den empfehlungen der Post bzw. DHL genüge tut. Dadurch, durch einhalten der Empfehlungen, kann Canyon darauf verweisen, dass seine Verpackung den Vorgaben von DHL entspricht. Sollte es daher beim Transport zu Schäden kommen und es wird z.B. der Karton durchstochen, kann Canyon sagen -> unsere Verpackung wurde von ihnen abgenommen, somit haben sie die Ware unsachgemäß transportiert.

Es ist klar, dass die Leute die Sachen nicht sanft anfassen, deswegen muß man sich aber nicht alles gefallen lassen. Was glaubt ihr, wie schnell die Sachen sanft angefasst werden, wenn es genügend Beschwerden und Versicherungsfälle gibt. Ich glaube nämlich schon, dass Canyon sich schadlos haltet, wenn ein Bike beim Transport beschädigt wird und dies nicht auf eigene Kappe nimmt.


----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Du hast volkommen recht! Mal jemand der Ahnung hat
> 
> Klar, auch ich habe keine Lust wenn mein Bike beschädigt ankommt, aber das liegt das wohl eher an der Verpackung. Finde zwar, das der Bikeguard ziemlich ausgeklügelt ist.



Nach dem Motto >> "jo wals holt so is ... konnma nix mochen" ... Doch kann man, Lieferung nicht annehmen, wenn etwas beschädigt ist! Siehe mein voriges Posting, was glaubst wie schnell die Sorgfalt walten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2007)

> Hi,
> 
> das ES 8.0 sieht ja echt klasse aus, Größe M?. Der Lenker ist wirkt ja "riesig". Wie fährt es sich den?
> 
> Wo bekommt man so einen Fahrradständer?



Soo, komme gerade vom ersten Ausritt! An der abstimmung der Federelemnete muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen tüfteln (v.a. Zug und Druckstufe an der Gabel, da bin ich mir noch ned ganz so sicher), ABER das Fahrwerk is ja überragend, beim uphill habe ich die 140 mm überhaupt nicht negativ gespürt: nix wippen oder so, herrlich - und somit auch absolut tourentauglich würde ich sagen! Bin bergauf und eben mit motion-control gefahren und die Gabel normal offen. Bei richtig steilen Anstiegen war das absenken tatsächlich sehr angenehm (hatte zunächst zweifel ob ich das überhaupt spüre). Naja alles was bergab geht heißt einfach nur VIEL VIEL spass! Es lässt sich wunderbar handeln, der breite Lenker tut da denk ich auch seinen teil dazu - ok meine Arme sin bissl zerkratzt . Trotzdem is das anfänglich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, also habe schon n bissl gebraucht mich da drauf einzustellen. Im ebenen fände ich einen schmaleren lenker angenehmer, bergauf dagegen is er mir garned besonders aufgefallen. 
In sehr technischen Passagen hab ich's noch ned getestet.
Die Sitzposition gefällt mir sehr gut, man sitzt irgendwie ned auf dem bike, sondern mitten drin, wenn man das so sagen kann - man kann das bike so richtig gut kontrollieren, balancieren...
Was ich noch mal beobachten muss is, dass es 2-3 mal im Downhill von alleine total verschalten hat.

Die Carbon Hebel fühlen sich sooo Überragend an  

-Ja, is größe M!

-Bei den Scheiben habe ich keinen besonderen Wunsch geäußert, das kam einfach so, aber über den Daumen gepeilt is die hintere schon kleiner.

-Den Fahrradständer hat n Kumpel vor einiger Zeit bei nem Händler ergattert, der die gerade rausgeworfen hat.

-Zu der Transport geschichte, es wäre wohl tatsächlich gut, wenn Canyon hinter den Bremssattel/Ausfallenden nochmal ein paar Lagen Karton packt und die netten Post-Agentur Mitarbeiter das Paket ned durch das ganze Lager über den Betonboden schleifen, hätte es auch getragen, wenn jemand gefragt hätte ! Aber is ja nochmal gut gegangen.

soo, wenn das Gewitter weg is, gehts nochmal n bissl ans Feintuning

schönen Sonntag


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

@xpla
Ja, da hast du auch recht! Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass der Guard abgenommen ist, oder zumindest den Empfehlungen der Deutschen Post entspricht. Wie gesagt ich halte den auch für ausgeklügelt und ziemlich robust.
Aber mann muss einfach auch verstehen, dass die Post nicht jedes Paket mit Samtpfoten anfasst. Natürlich schmeiss ich ein Paket auch nicht absichtlich gegen die Wand wenn ich sehe, dass da was empfindliches drin ist (auch sonst nicht)
Denke hier muss man einfach auch ein wenig gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen und wenn einer Pakete absichtlich umher schmeisst um seine Agressionen abzulassen, hat er einfach den falschen Job. Auch für mich gilt, der Kunde ist König, wenn er sich auch so benimmt.


----------



## Melchior (27. Mai 2007)

]:->;3736163 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, komme gerade vom ersten Ausritt! An der abstimmung der Federelemnete muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen tüfteln (v.a. Zug und Druckstufe an der Gabel, da bin ich mir noch ned ganz so sicher), ABER das Fahrwerk is ja überragend, beim uphill habe ich die 140 mm überhaupt nicht negativ gespürt: nix wippen oder so, herrlich - und somit auch absolut tourentauglich würde ich sagen! Bin bergauf und eben mit motion-control gefahren und die Gabel normal offen. Bei richtig steilen Anstiegen war das absenken tatsächlich sehr angenehm (hatte zunächst zweifel ob ich das überhaupt spüre). Naja alles was bergab geht heißt einfach nur VIEL VIEL spass! Es lässt sich wunderbar handeln, der breite Lenker tut da denk ich auch seinen teil dazu - ok meine Arme sin bissl zerkratzt . Trotzdem is das anfänglich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, also habe schon n bissl gebraucht mich da drauf einzustellen. Im ebenen fände ich einen schmaleren lenker angenehmer, bergauf dagegen is er mir garned besonders aufgefallen.
> In sehr technischen Passagen hab ich's noch ned getestet.
> Die Sitzposition gefällt mir sehr gut, man sitzt irgendwie ned auf dem bike, sondern mitten drin, wenn man das so sagen kann - man kann das bike so richtig gut kontrollieren, balancieren...
> Was ich noch mal beobachten muss is, dass es 2-3 mal im Downhill von alleine total verschalten hat.
> ...



Super Bericht 

hoffe mein ES 8.0 ist Dienstag da, vielleicht können wir uns dann etwas über das Setup für meine 77kg austauschen. Kann man eigentlich beim Fahren die Gabel versenken?

Viel Spass


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @]:->: Montiert Canyon jetzt auf Wunsch hinten 203er Scheiben ?



Das ist ne 180er.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2007)

...mist schon wieder regen...



> hoffe mein ES 8.0 ist Dienstag da, vielleicht können wir uns dann etwas über das Setup für meine 77kg austauschen. Kann man eigentlich beim Fahren die Gabel versenken?


Kömmer freilich - könnten eigentlich eh mal einen Abstimmungs Thread aufmachen, da wird es ja bald sehr viele Erfahrungen dazu geben.
Das Versenken während der Fahrt ist kein problem, es sind auch keine 45° drehungen an dem Talas Hebel, sondern je nur ca. 22,5° pro Stufe, man kommt also mit der viertel drehung bereits auf 100mm. Um sie wieder auszufahren muss man sie anscheinend ganz entlasten, also 2-3 mal am lenker ziehen und sie is wieder draußen - geht also alles während der fahrt. 
Zum blockieren muss man das Rädchen so ca. ne 3/4 Umdrehung drehen, da ist's mir mit Handschuhen passiert, dass ich die Zugstufe jedesmal total verstellt habe, die liegt drunter und ist sehr fein gerastert. 
Hier nochmal als Bild:






Ach ja, das Bike wiegt bei mir mit Pedalen 13,6kg, also ca. 13,1 ohne.

bye

da es hier ha eine Galerie ist, nochmal ein Bild von dem was es mir besonders angetan hat, eigentlich zu schade für langfinger-handschuhe:






du/ihr dürft dich wirklich auf was tolles freuen

grüße


----------



## Melchior (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich hab für Setup schon einen ersten guten Link gefunden:

http://bikewelt.muellerei.info/2007/02/canyon-nerve-es7-dampfer-setup/


----------



## GT Driver (27. Mai 2007)

@]:->: Danke für deine ersten Fahreindrücke. Ist immer wieder schön etwas von Leuten zu lesen, die das gleiche Bike gekauft haben. Sehr schönes Bild auch von der Bremse, ich bin schon richtig rattig auf die Kiste. Ich hoffe nächste Woche ist es so weit. 

Ein Thread zum Thema Fahrwerks SetUp wäre schon mal eine Maßnahme. Der Link von Melchior ist schon mal ganz ordentlich, nur wiege ich knappe 13 Kilo mehr. Meiner einer ist 1,90 groß und wiegt knappe 91-92 Kilo. Wenn es nicht anders geht, würde ich für das Bike auch abnehmen. ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2007)

> Wenn es nicht anders geht, würde ich für das Bike auch abnehmen. ;-)


also für den Dämpfer kann ich dich total beruhigen: wiege 69kg und fahre ihn mit um 5 Bar, in der Bedienungsanleitung steht, dass man 17 Bar nicht überschreiten darf  ...


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Der Pearl hat 56 Zugstufeneinstellungen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Mai 2007)

sorry das ultimate ist halt für nen anderen einsatzzweck ...





das war beim saarschleifemarathon platz 2 ak - technisch... deshalb die sid...





das ist offenburg (auch platz 2)...waldautobahnen...technik null...deshalb die fox ...grins

fazit: 2x die richtige gabel...nur im jeweils falschen rennen...aber der rahmen ist gut...

joe


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Mai 2007)

Letzte Woche bei 35 C°


----------



## Splashfin (28. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Giro Hex Helm?



nöö, Giro Xen...


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2007)

...und ein ESX7 etwas weiter unten am See liegend bei 35°C


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Mai 2007)

So jetzt habe ich endlich mein WXC 8.0 erhalten  und gleich auf Tubles Racing Ralf 2.1 umgebaut, ausserdem habe ich die SRAM X9 Schaltung durch eine X0 ausgetauscht, der X9 Umwerfer war bereits montiert obwohl auf der HP von Canyon steht, dass das WXC 8.0 einen X7 haben soll. 
Weiters habe ich noch TERRY ERGON GRIFFE GR2-S montiert, weiters kommen noch Exustar Pedale E-PM25TI mit nur 208g auf das Rad. 
Überrascht bin ich von den Bremsen, ich glaub die Avid Juicy 7 185/160 sind der Formula Oro Bianco überlegen, und das in der Bedienbarkeit, Einstellung und Standfestigkeit. 
Auf jeden Fall ist meine Frau mit dem Rad voll zufrieden jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## braintrust (28. Mai 2007)

oh man und gleich mit schutzblechen verpackt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (28. Mai 2007)

Die Schutzbleche sind wirklich hammerhart, fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger und die Katzenaugen für die Speichen. Sorry, aber ist halt meine Meinung. Wenn du die Schutzbleche zur Arbeit fährst kann ich es noch verstehen, aber im Gelände ist das ein "NO GO".


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Mai 2007)

es hat bei uns geregnet,  die Schutzblecher sind rats fatz wieder weg 



braintrust schrieb:


> oh man und gleich mit schutzblechen verpackt?!


----------



## ]:-> (28. Mai 2007)

die beiden Gardasee-Bilder....

da möchte man sich doch sofort ins auto setzen...herrlich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Mai 2007)

]:->;3738630 schrieb:
			
		

> die beiden Gardasee-Bilder....
> 
> da möchte man sich doch sofort ins auto setzen...herrlich



Ich auch, war leider viel zu kurz!
Aber im Herbst werde ich es bestimmt noch mal machen .


----------



## ]:-> (28. Mai 2007)

an alle es/x ler! kontrolliert eure Dämpferlager! Bei meinem 1 Tag alten ES ist auch leichtes spiel spürbar  , wie hier schon vom thread-ersteller beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277140
---------------------------------------
hier haben doch best. noch mehr leute bilder von ihren bikes in aktion (und am lago  ), oder?


----------



## Torix (28. Mai 2007)

Canyon baut schon schöne Teile und sie fahren sich auch gut.
Nur eines möchte ich hier aber bemerken. Ich hatte einigen Ärger mit dem Service dieser Firma.
Das erste Rad haben sie mir mit einer Beule im Oberrohr geliefert und die Beule war genau unter der angebrachten Schutzverpackung und am Karton waren keine Dellen oder Eindrücke zu erkennen. Canyon hat aber sich bis heute nicht den Schuh dafür angezogen und es auf DHL geschoben "Die werfen immer alle Sachen". Nur dann hätte der Karton schon sehr doll beschädigt werden müssen, da das Oberrohr sehr tief Karton war und andere Biketeile, wie Lenker bzw Sattel stehen bei ihrer Verpackung sehr nah am oberen Deckel des Kartons.
Jedenfalls habe ich die Hotline angerufen. Das Durchkommen ist dort ebenfalls nicht einfach. Nach 2 Tagen habe ich einen Rückschein bekommen, das Bike zurückgeschickt und gewartet. Nach einer Woche habe ich mal eine Sachstandsanfragemail versandt, da ich mal wieder nicht per Hotline durchgekommen bin. Keine Antwort. Nach einem Tag wieder eine Mail geschickt, man hat mich dann am folgenden Tag angerufen. Ich bin aber schon früher zur Hotline durchgestoßen. Sie war sehr unfreundlich. Der Mitarbeiter nennt sich B.Papst. Dieser wollte mich noch nicht mal zur schadensbearbeitende Stelle durchstellen und speiste mich ab, dass der Vorgang in Bearbeitung ist. Darüber habe ich dann ca. einen Tag gegrübelt und ich habe mich noch mal zu einem Anruf überredet. Jetzt hatte ich scheinbar den ersten Mitarbeiter mit Servicegedanken von Canyon am Telefon.
Dieser nahm sich dem Garantiefall an. Entschuldigte sich für seinen Koll., der eigentlich diesen Vorgang bearbeitet und er verstand ebenfalls nicht, dass ich so lange auf meine Ersatzlieferung warten muss, da intern schon reguliert war, dass ich ein neues Bike bekommen soll. Dieser nette Mitarbeiter von Canyon organisierte dann auch noch am gleichem Tag einen Neuaufbau und das Bike kam zu übernächsten Geschäftstag bei mir zu Hause an.
Leider war es diesmal auch wieder nicht in einem 100% Zustand. Es hatte einen 5 cm langen Kratzer am Hinterbau. Für diese Regelierung brauchte Canyon noch ca. 1,5 Wochen bis ich die geforderten 50 Euriten auf mein Konto gesehen habe.
Und so sieht der anfängliche Ärger aus....


----------



## xpla (28. Mai 2007)

Torix schrieb:


> Canyon baut schon schöne Teile und sie fahren sich auch gut.
> Nur eines möchte ich hier aber bemerken. Ich hatte einigen Ärger mit dem Service dieser Firma.
> Das erste Rad haben sie mir mit einer Beule im Oberrohr geliefert und die Beule war genau unter der angebrachten Schutzverpackung und am Karton waren keine Dellen oder Eindrücke zu erkennen. Canyon hat aber sich bis heute nicht den Schuh dafür angezogen und es auf DHL geschoben "Die werfen immer alle Sachen". Nur dann hätte der Karton schon sehr doll beschädigt werden müssen, da das Oberrohr sehr tief Karton war und andere Biketeile, wie Lenker bzw Sattel stehen bei ihrer Verpackung sehr nah am oberen Deckel des Kartons.
> Jedenfalls habe ich die Hotline angerufen. Das Durchkommen ist dort ebenfalls nicht einfach. Nach 2 Tagen habe ich einen Rückschein bekommen, das Bike zurückgeschickt und gewartet. Nach einer Woche habe ich mal eine Sachstandsanfragemail versandt, da ich mal wieder nicht per Hotline durchgekommen bin. Keine Antwort. Nach einem Tag wieder eine Mail geschickt, man hat mich dann am folgenden Tag angerufen. Ich bin aber schon früher zur Hotline durchgestoßen. Sie war sehr unfreundlich. Der Mitarbeiter nennt sich B.Papst. Dieser wollte mich noch nicht mal zur schadensbearbeitende Stelle durchstellen und speiste mich ab, dass der Vorgang in Bearbeitung ist. Darüber habe ich dann ca. einen Tag gegrübelt und ich habe mich noch mal zu einem Anruf überredet. Jetzt hatte ich scheinbar den ersten Mitarbeiter mit Servicegedanken von Canyon am Telefon.
> ...



Danke für den Bericht, sollte es DHL bzw. die Post es schaffen, mein Rad morgen zu liefern (die Brauftaube wäre inzwischen längst da, nur so zum Vergleich), werd ich mir als ersters den Karton auf Schäden prüfen und ggf. fotografieren, noch bevor ich den Erhalt bestätige ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Mai 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche sind wirklich hammerhart, fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger und die Katzenaugen für die Speichen. Sorry, aber ist halt meine Meinung. Wenn du die Schutzbleche zur Arbeit fährst kann ich es noch verstehen, aber im Gelände ist das ein "NO GO".



Don't feed the Trolls, äh, Schön-Wetter-Fahrer..


----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2007)

Was macht man denn wenn zB ein Durchstich/Schlag im Karton ist und dieser sichtbar beschädigt ist? Frage nur, weil ich auch noch ein bike bestellt habe.
Kann man das dann einfach nicht annehmen. oder muss der Postbote einen Schadensschein ausfüllen? Hab schon vieles gehört, weis aber immer noch nicht so richtig was ich machen soll wenns wirklich so ist!?

Danke

Tobi


----------



## biketunE (29. Mai 2007)

Bei mir war hinten z.B. das Holzstück durch den Karton durch. Aber naja, der Karton war zwar heftig eingerissen, aber man erkennt ja ungefähr ob irgendwas rausschaut oder nicht... Ich wollte das Bike nicht nochmal zurückschicken. 

Der einzigste Mangel sind Kratzer im Unterrohr, die aber für mich auch kein Grund war es zurückzuschicken. Habe ne Gutschrift bekommen und gut ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

Es ist soweit, das Bike ist da   Es scheint, bis auf eine schleifende Scheibenbremse alles ok zu sein ...

Ich mach noch bessere Fotos ... Es ist ein ES5.0:


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

sagt mal macht ihr die reflektoren alle fürs foto absichtich ran bei mir lagen die in einem extra tütchen bei


----------



## sn87 (29. Mai 2007)

Bei mir warn die auch schon vorher montiert, wobei ich die gleich als erstes abmontiert habe


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

]:->;3741555 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal macht ihr die reflektoren alle fürs foto absichtich ran bei mir lagen die in einem extra tütchen bei



Extra zum ärgern hier *g*. Nein, die waren schon drann. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Dämpfer-Setup bei ca. 100 - 105kg Gewicht?


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2007)

Bei mir waren die bei beiden Bikes schon dran, beim zweiten hat ich schon richtig Übung im runtermachen 
beim ersten hab ich se nur mit ner Tüte in Karton als das zurückging, fummel die doch ned wieder hin
der schrecklichste anblick ever, ne pike mit reflektoren
mich würde interessieren ob am frx auch welche dran sind, das wär ja der absolute horror


----------



## Melchior (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Mein ES 8.0 kam heute , soweit keine Beschädigungen durch Transport. An der FOX-Gabel gibts eine kleine Stelle wo wohl Lack ab ist. Sonst aber alles ok. 

@ ]:->

ich hatte übrigens auch beim abziehen des Plastikschutzes den rechten Aufhängung von der Narbe in der Hand  Habs einfach wieder eingesteckt. Weils jetzt eh regnet stelle ich noch Setup ein. Die ersten 2km waren aber wie auf einem Sofa  Echt kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Canyon Hardtail.

Es gibt wohl bei der Avid Carbon X.9 Tigger keine Ganganzeigen?


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

So, bin jetzt kurz damit gefahren ->

- die Schaltung ist eine Katastrophe, so schlecht eingestellt, dass sie während der Fahrt bei Zugbelastung durch den Gang verliert.

- Mein Hintern wollte die ganze Zeit etwas weiter zurück, also hab ich den Sattel bis zur Stopp-Markierung nach hinten verschoben, ich hab jetzt schon gröbste Bedenken, ob das Bike nicht zu klein ist. Mir wurde ein M von Canyon empfohlen -> 1,80, 86cm Schrittlänge. Was meint ihr? Ist es zu klein, wenn ich automatisch schon nach hinten rutschen will?

- Die Fox 32 Talas RL (ohne C) ist einfach spitze, auch wenn die C noch die "Compression" zum Einstellen hätte.

- Pearl 3.3 -> irgendwie klickt der Dämpfer bei jedes mal federn, auch wenn er komplett offen ist, kann das normal sein?

- vordere Scheibenbremse schleift.

Gut, mehr Sorgen bereitet mir die Größe, ich hab da jetzt echt die Krise ...


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

-ne, ganganzeige gibts ned,

-klacken tut er bei mir ned, überprüf mal das obere dämpferlager, wie das locker war hat's beim völlig ausfedern leicht geklackert

-schaut doch bitte mal ob eure talas auch geringes spiel hat, beim vor und zurück-ruckeln mit gezogener vr-bremse (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280778

-das mit dem automatisch schalten habe ich auch festgestellt, aber noch ned dahinter gekommen warum, da die schaltung sehr präzise schaltet

-meine hr bremse hat auch geschlifen, einfach schrauben auf, 3 mal bremshebel ziehen und halten, dann schrauben zu, etz is ruhe = genial einfaches justierungssystem!

-habe vorhin mal einen abstimmungs thread eröffnet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280894

-bin 1,78 mit Schrittlänge 83 und finde es perfekt, habe aber den sattel noch lange ned am anschlag. hast du mal geprüft ob das lot von der niescheibe durch die pedalachse fällt, vll. kommt es dir nur so kompakt vor...

na dann, auf dass der regen aufhört ! viel spass mit euren bikes!


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

meine talas hat auch spiel. selbst bei meiner ehem. suntour wars ned so stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

]:->;3742024 schrieb:
			
		

> -ne, ganganzeige gibts ned,
> 
> -klacken tut er bei mir ned, überprüf mal das obere dämpferlager, wie das locker war hat's beim völlig ausfedern leicht geklackert
> 
> ...



Korrektur -> er klackt nicht, er "schmatzt" ...

ABER, beim Betrachten des Rahmens >> der Rahmen hat eine Delle, ohne Lackabschürfer, also sicher nicht von mir !!! Das geh ich jetzt reklamieren !!! Rahmen mit Delle am Oberrohr ...

Wegen der Größe, nein, ich glaub es ist wirklich zu klein. Wie meinst du das Lot der Knieachse durch die Pedalachse, wann, ausgestreckt oder nicht ausgestreckt oder wie meinst das?


----------



## devilviper (29. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die bei beiden Bikes schon dran, beim zweiten hat ich schon richtig Übung im runtermachen
> beim ersten hab ich se nur mit ner Tüte in Karton als das zurückging, fummel die doch ned wieder hin
> der schrecklichste anblick ever, ne pike mit reflektoren
> mich würde interessieren ob am frx auch welche dran sind, das wär ja der absolute horror



Bei meinen FRX waren die Reflektoren in einer Tüte dabei.


----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

so hier jetzt en paar bilder vom FR 7 über pfingsten aus dem bayrischen wald.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376569
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376568
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376567
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376509
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376507
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376570/cat/17925

weitere pics und vids folgen die nächsten tage. auch en bischen mehr action.


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

> Wegen der Größe, nein, ich glaub es ist wirklich zu klein. Wie meinst du das Lot der Knieachse durch die Pedalachse, wann, ausgestreckt oder nicht ausgestreckt oder wie meinst das?


so wie heir gezeigt unter sattelposition:
http://www.home.versanet.de/~i-stehle/body_tipps.htm

aber wenn du dich unwohl-fühlst und etz auch noch so ne delle hast, bietet sich das tauschen ja an


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Mai 2007)

> bietet sich das tauschen ja an



ändert aber nichts am Lot durch die Knieachse


----------



## Melchior (29. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> meine talas hat auch spiel. selbst bei meiner ehem. suntour wars ned so stark



Wie/wo macht sich diese Spiel den bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry001 (29. Mai 2007)

]:->;3742277 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie heir gezeigt unter sattelposition:
> http://www.home.versanet.de/~i-stehle/body_tipps.htm
> 
> aber wenn du dich unwohl-fühlst und etz auch noch so ne delle hast, bietet sich das tauschen ja an





Hy,

ich würde sagen das es darauf ankommt was du damit fahren möchtest?
Wenn du viel Touren machst ist L wohl die bessere Wahl
wenn du mehr downhill fahren willst ist M besser.
Ich bin 181 groß mit 84 er Schrittlänge und habe L mit kurzem Vorbau 
das ist ein guter Kompromiss für Bikepark und Tour 
Fahre ein ESX 7


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Mai 2007)

> - die Schaltung ist eine Katastrophe, so schlecht eingestellt, dass sie während der Fahrt bei Zugbelastung durch den Gang verliert.



hatte ich beim es auch.. dafür war das torque 1a eingestellt.


> - Mein Hintern wollte die ganze Zeit etwas weiter zurück, also hab ich den Sattel bis zur Stopp-Markierung nach hinten verschoben, ich hab jetzt schon gröbste Bedenken, ob das Bike nicht zu klein ist. Mir wurde ein M von Canyon empfohlen -> 1,80, 86cm Schrittlänge. Was meint ihr? Ist es zu klein, wenn ich automatisch schon nach hinten rutschen will?



bin 174,82 und fahre beide in m. ich find, dein m ist grad so an der grenze... L wäre sicher auch ok!






> - vordere Scheibenbremse schleift.



100 km fahren, dann nochmal drüber ärgern. 

was grösse angeht: bin das es zum glück probe gefahren. S war kinderrad, L zu gross. beim torque fühlt ich mich mit dem M gleich passend.


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

harry001 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich würde sagen das es darauf ankommt was du damit fahren möchtest?
> Wenn du viel Touren machst ist L wohl die bessere Wahl
> ...



Du wolltest eher mich quoten, denn um mich geht es *g*

Ich fahr alles, nur keine extremen Downhills, also keine Sprünge etc, dafür wäre ja das Torque.

Wegen dem Lot und der Knieachse mach ich dann gleich, ich muß den Rahmen fotografieren, für die Reklamation. Ich hab z.B. beim Wenden bzw. enge Kurven das Problem, dass ich it den Knien den Lenker vorne schon wegdrücke ...


----------



## harry001 (29. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Du wolltest eher mich quoten, denn um mich geht es *g*
> 
> Ich fahr alles, nur keine extremen Downhills, also keine Sprünge etc, dafür wäre ja das Torque.
> 
> Wegen dem Lot und der Knieachse mach ich dann gleich, ich muß den Rahmen fotografieren, für die Reklamation. Ich hab z.B. beim Wenden bzw. enge Kurven das Problem, dass ich it den Knien den Lenker vorne schon wegdrücke ...




Dann würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein L empfehlen !
Bin damals auch Probegefahren und ich kam beim M auch an den Lenker.
Zur Not machst du dir nen kürzeren Vorbau dran.
Mir haben die von Canyon damals auch L empfohlen.


----------



## M!ke (29. Mai 2007)




----------



## Ryanotb (29. Mai 2007)

Me with my Torque 3 :






Videos :

http://perso.orange.fr/coltkiller/gap.mpeg
http://perso.orange.fr/coltkiller/cam.mpeg


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2007)

@xpla: bin genauso groß wie du und hab sl von 85 ich hab mein esx 7.0 in m nach 3 tagen getauscht in ein L und nun bin ich zufrieden, mir hats von der größe her nicht getaugt


----------



## renderscout (29. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> so hier jetzt en paar bilder vom FR 7 über pfingsten aus dem bayrischen wald.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376569
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376568
> ...



Absolut TRAUMHAFT!!! 

Sollte es dich wiedererwarten mal ins Flachland ziehen, biete dir eine Woche Urlaub in Potsdam inkl. Canyon Hardtail als tausch!


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> @xpla: bin genauso groß wie du und hab sl von 85 ich hab mein esx 7.0 in m nach 3 tagen getauscht in ein L und nun bin ich zufrieden, mir hats von der größe her nicht getaugt



Ich müßte ca. ein Monat warten auf ein L und Canyon ist, soweit ich das jetzt am Telefon mitbekommen hab, bemüht hier eine Lösung zu finden (ES6.0 in L). Kostet aber doch 200  mehr und da bekomm ich nen Rückruf was machbar ist. Naja, also was manche hier schreiben, dass die nach dem Kauf nicht um den Service bemüht sind, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab mich jetzt eigentlich, nach meinen geschilderten Problemen sehr gut von Canyon behandel gefühlt. Bilder kommen noch, Kamera hat keinen Akku, bzw. er ladet gerade (hätte ja die Bilder auch schon an Canyon schicken sollen).


----------



## Splashfin (29. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die bei beiden Bikes schon dran, beim zweiten hat ich schon richtig Übung im runtermachen
> beim ersten hab ich se nur mit ner Tüte in Karton als das zurückging, fummel die doch ned wieder hin
> der schrecklichste anblick ever, ne pike mit reflektoren
> mich würde interessieren ob am frx auch welche dran sind, das wär ja der absolute horror



hab die Scheissdinger sofort runtergebrochen...

war mir viel zu fummelig die vorsichtig agzunehemen...

brauch ich doch eh net mehr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Absolut TRAUMHAFT!!!
> 
> Sollte es dich wiedererwarten mal ins Flachland ziehen, biete dir eine Woche Urlaub in Potsdam inkl. Canyon Hardtail als tausch!



war echt super da. so viele wurzel und verblockte trails. einfach der hammer. werde ich wieder hin. evtl im herbst schon oder nächstes frühjahr. 
hmm klingt verlockend dein angebot, ich denk mal drüber nach 

@Ryanotb
nice action. a very nice ride on the second video. nice flow.


----------



## MeNeCK (29. Mai 2007)

Na dann möchte ich mich als "MTB-Neuling" doch auch mal hier verewigen ....
Habe nach vielen vielen Jahren der Abstinenz nun wieder angefangen zu radeln, und ich muss sagen, es macht mehr Spaß als je zuvor  

Besonders nach meinem gerade absolviertem Österreich Urlaub, herrliche Strecken, tolle Berge, geniale Trails!
Leider von den Wegen keine Bilder gemacht, ich war zu begeistert vom fahren 

Mein Canyon: [durch ne 70km lange Regenfahrt gestern wieder halbwegs sauber  ]


















Wie man sieht handelt es sich um ein "altes" 2003er Canyon FX3000 SE [Rahmen XL] mit ein par Modifikationen:
- Gabel Manitou Black Elite 120/100
- Rock Shox SID Dämpfer
- Schaltwerk XT
- Umwerfer LX
- Bremsen Magura Julie 180/160
- Sun Single Track Felgen mit Schwalbe BigJim 
- RaceFace Northshore Kurbelgarnitur
- Tioga Lenker mit Syntace Vorbau

So, das wars von mir mal, vielleicht nicht grad ein so exklusives Radl wie manch andere hier, aber nunja  

mfg
Marco


----------



## two wheels (29. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> hab die Scheissdinger sofort runtergebrochen...
> 
> war mir viel zu fummelig die vorsichtig agzunehemen...
> 
> brauch ich doch eh net mehr!!!!



Falls doch, hätte ich vom RR noch ein paar auf Lager!


----------



## Mr. Hayes (29. Mai 2007)

Bin 1.84/86 und fahre ein L das noch immer zu kurz war für mich.

Umgesetzte Massnahmen:
- Sattel gaanz nach hinten
- Vorbau von 105 auf 120 verlängert

Jetz gut is....

Die Differenz vom M zum L ist in der Rahmenlänge nur 2cm. Wenn's nur um solche Dimensionen geht dann würde ich zuerst mit einem längeren Vorbau probieren.


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

Bezüglich Gemoetrie:

Bild 1

Bild 2

Bild 3

Bild 4

Bild 5

Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter meinte auch, so wie du es getan hast Mr. Hayes, nen längeren Vorbei, ich bin dann sogar draufgekommen, dass ich einen am alten MTB hab, der länger ist. Ich hab nur a bissi angst, den umzumontieren, ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wieder zentriert hinbekomm.


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Mai 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> http://perso.orange.fr/coltkiller/cam.mpeg



Wow, nice one 
Where's that canyon shirt from?  By the way, nice drop at the end of the vid 



Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Bin 1.84/86 und fahre ein L das noch immer zu kurz war für mich.
> 
> Umgesetzte Massnahmen:
> - Sattel gaanz nach hinten
> ...



Ich hab das gefühl meine Beine werden immer länger  Vielleicht wird mal eine 400er Thomson nötig sein (jetzt 360), habe jetzt aber schon nen 120er (glaube ich) Vorbau drauf. Da muss sich was finden lassen was auf keinen fall kürzer aber steiler ist. Durch nen stärker gekröpften Lenker liesse sich vielleicht auch ein kleines bisschen was machen.



xpla schrieb:


> Bezüglich Gemoetrie
> Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter meinte auch, so wie du es getan hast Mr. Hayes, nen längeren Vorbei, ich bin dann sogar draufgekommen, dass ich einen am alten MTB hab, der länger ist. Ich hab nur a bissi angst, den umzumontieren, ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wieder zentriert hinbekomm.



Uuh, die Geo sieht komisch aus. Du kannst ja (letztes Bild) problemlos Abstehen während du auf dem Sattel sitzt, kann ich nicht. Muss immer aufs Oberrohr runterklettern. Habe meine Beine fast durchgestreckt, ist so am angenehmsten, am schnellsten und am kräftigsten.

Was meinst du mit Zentriert hinbekommen, dass der Vorbau in die richtung des Rades zeigt?  Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## renderscout (29. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Bezüglich Gemoetrie:
> 
> Bild 1
> 
> ...



Also sei ma nich sauer, aber das Rad sieht aus wie nen "KinderSpielzeug" auf den Bildern. Is wohl doch ne nummer zu klein gewählt oder? Die Sitzposition sieht wie Ammu schon anmerkte nen bissl komisch eng aus... Wie fühlt sich das für dich an beim fahren? Da reicht dir nen längerer Vorbau aus...?!


----------



## Boombe (29. Mai 2007)

@ fox hunter

biste zufrieden mit dem FR7? 
Ich mein, für den preis...unschlagbar!


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Uuh, die Geo sieht komisch aus. Du kannst ja (letztes Bild) problemlos Abstehen während du auf dem Sattel sitzt, kann ich nicht. Muss immer aufs Oberrohr runterklettern. Habe meine Beine fast durchgestreckt, ist so am angenehmsten, am schnellsten und am kräftigsten.
> 
> Was meinst du mit Zentriert hinbekommen, dass der Vorbau in die richtung des Rades zeigt?  Das ist kein Problem.



Sie fühlt sich auch so komisch an  Naja, so, dass der Vorbei nicht nur in Richtung des Laufrades zeigt, sondern im gesamten mittig zu Rahmen und Laufrad ist. Das bei Bild 5 bzw. letztes Bild täuscht nur, die Ferse ist in der Luft und die Sattel ist zum Tretlagermittelpunkt mit einem Abstand von 67cm eingestellt, wenn mich nicht alles täscht, ist dies der richtige Abstand für meine Größe. Naja, um gemütlich zu sitzen, rutsch ich eben ca. 3-4 cm weiter nach hinten, dann sitz ich aber mit den Knochen im Becken (ich weiß jetzt die anatomische Bezeichnung dafür nicht) schon sehr, sehr weit hinten am Sattel, tut richtig weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (29. Mai 2007)

Viieeeeeel zu klein, der Rahmen. Sorry.


----------



## xpla (29. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Also sei ma nich sauer, aber das Rad sieht aus wie nen "KinderSpielzeug" auf den Bildern. Is wohl doch ne nummer zu klein gewählt oder? Die Sitzposition sieht wie Ammu schon anmerkte nen bissl komisch eng aus... Wie fühlt sich das für dich an beim fahren? Da reicht dir nen längerer Vorbau aus...?!



Der Post ist leider aus dem Zusammenhang von mir, ich hab bereits die Geometrie bei Canyon bemängelt und hab die Fotos gepostet, weil ich hier im Forum darüber gequatscht hab und euch um Rat gebeten hab  Also ich bin dir nicht böse  Naja, seitens Canyon wurde mir M empfohlen, ich will da jetzt nicht den Mitarbeiter von Canyon schlecht machen, mein Radshop im Ort meinte auch 20" ist zu groß.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein längerer Vorbau ausreicht, das Problem ist, ich hab zwar nen alten Vorbau aber wegen  montieren ... und er geht noch ne Spur steiler rauf, also ist fraglich ob sich der so viel bringt.

Lösung wäre -> 

- Canyon schickt nen längeren Vorbau
- Canyon versucht mir beim ES6.0 (einziges ExpressBike in meiner Vorstellung)
   entgegen zu kommen, in der Größe L (ob L da was bringt?)
- Ich gebe das an sich, um den Preis extrem geil ausgestattete Bike zurück und muß mir wohl ein anderes suchen (CUBE STEREO 2006 in 20" z.B.) Dabei hab ich mich schon in die Talas verliebt, so geil zum Absenken, kein langes Drehen wie bei U-Turn.

Beim Fahren selber, wie eh schon gesagt, rutsch ich automatisch beim Sattel zurück, weils total unangenehm ist, in der Vorgabe von der Geometrie zu sitzen. Wie ein KinderSpielzeug fühlt es sich aber nicht an


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Me with my Torque 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool pic and vids


----------



## renderscout (30. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Der Post ist leider aus dem Zusammenhang von mir, ich hab bereits die Geometrie bei Canyon bemängelt und hab die Fotos gepostet, weil ich hier im Forum darüber gequatscht hab und euch um Rat gebeten hab  Also ich bin dir nicht böse  Naja, seitens Canyon wurde mir M empfohlen, ich will da jetzt nicht den Mitarbeiter von Canyon schlecht machen, mein Radshop im Ort meinte auch 20" ist zu groß.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ein längerer Vorbau ausreicht, das Problem ist, ich hab zwar nen alten Vorbau aber wegen  montieren ... und er geht noch ne Spur steiler rauf, also ist fraglich ob sich der so viel bringt.
> 
> ...



Das war ja auch nciht ganz so gemeint...  sieht allerdings wirklich sehr klein und auf den Bildern wirklich "unbequem" aus deine Sitzposition.

Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn du schon mal "so viel" Geld ausgibst, dann doch aber auch so, dass du dich pudelwohl fühlst mit deinem Kauf und nicht daran Zweifelst! Lieber ne Nummer Größer und angenehm fahren, als Kompromisse eingehen mit dem Kauf!


----------



## fox hunter (30. Mai 2007)

@ boombe

das fr 7 ist ein traum. fährt sich super. ja für den preis gibts wohl nix besseres.


----------



## xpla (30. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Das war ja auch nciht ganz so gemeint...  sieht allerdings wirklich sehr klein und auf den Bildern wirklich "unbequem" aus deine Sitzposition.
> 
> Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn du schon mal "so viel" Geld ausgibst, dann doch aber auch so, dass du dich pudelwohl fÃ¼hlst mit deinem Kauf und nicht daran Zweifelst! Lieber ne Nummer GrÃ¶Ãer und angenehm fahren, als Kompromisse eingehen mit dem Kauf!



Ich warte jetzt auf den mir versprochenen Anruf von Canyon ... Das Cube AMS Stereo 2006er Modell kommt mal nicht in Frage, mein Radshop will 2.200 â¬ dafÃ¼r inkl. Rabatt. So viel kostet aber das 2007er auch schon -> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p7974_Komplettrad-Cube-Stereo-K18-2007.html

Was man so mitbekommt, werden ja RÃ¤der vom Vorjahr bis zu 20% reduziert angeboten, also die 2.200 sind mir dann fÃ¼r die Ausstattung viel zu teuer.

Ich bin gespannt auf Canyon und ich hoffe, dass mir dort dann ein L-Rahmen wirklich passt.

Gut, die Canyon-Hotline ist besetzt (ich komm gar nicht durch, also nicht die Warteschleife) und auf den versprochenen RÃ¼ckruf warte ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (30. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> @ boombe
> 
> das fr 7 ist ein traum. fährt sich super. ja für den preis gibts wohl nix besseres.



schöne Fotos, gibt`s auch welche in Aktion oder warst Du auf Kaffeefahrt unterwegs?  

Salut
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (30. Mai 2007)

Servus Oli und fox hunter!
Als "alter Bayerwäldler" kann ich nur für die Region sprechen! Es finden sich dort zahllose Pfade, die einen Vergleich zum Gebirge nicht scheuen müssen! Allein schon vom Arber runter kann man sich schön spielen! Leider hat der _engagierte Pfadebefahrer_ durch die Erweiterung des Nationalparks einige der Top-Trails  verloren... 

HabedieEhre!
Järcht


----------



## fox hunter (30. Mai 2007)

@Augus1328

action pics hab ich leider noch keine. irgendwie alles verplan weil die abfahrten zu geil waren. hab en paar videos gemacht. bin die noch am zusammenschneiden. leider auch schlechte quali. stelle aber den link dann hier ein. demnächst gibts auch pics in aktion von meinen hometrails.

@ traildancer
kann dir nur recht geben. ist einfach geil im bayernwald.


----------



## two wheels (30. Mai 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> [...]
> Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn du schon mal "so viel" Geld ausgibst, dann doch aber auch so, dass du dich pudelwohl fühlst mit deinem Kauf und nicht daran Zweifelst! Lieber ne Nummer Größer und angenehm fahren, als Kompromisse eingehen mit dem Kauf!



@ xpla

Tut mir leid für dich, dass dir das Bike nicht so recht passt , is ärgerlich!

Jedoch würde ich auch wie renderscout raten, dass du das Bike auf jeden Fall umtauschst, dass du wirklich happy bist damit! Hat sonst keinen Wert.
Hoffe du musst nicht zulange auf den L Rahmen warten!


----------



## xpla (30. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> @ xpla
> 
> Tut mir leid für dich, dass dir das Bike nicht so recht passt , is ärgerlich!
> 
> ...



Naja, Rückruf am Vormittag -> ich warte noch immer.

Nachmittag mal die Hotline angerufen -> wir rufen sie bald zurück.

Momentan häng ich din der Warteschleife ... Da ärgert mich diese Hotline-Nichterreichbarkeit mehr, als eine Delle im Rahmen z.B.

Edit: Natürlich kein Rückruf heute von Canyon, dafür wollte mir der Mitarbeiter, den ich am Nachmittag erwischte um zu Fragen wann ich den Rückruf bekomme (der natürlich nicht über die Sache entscheiden kann, deswegen die Nachfrage nach dem Rückruf), mir weis machen, dass das M genau richtig für mich ist ...


----------



## klogrinder (30. Mai 2007)

Ging mir [email protected] als ich mein Bike tauschen wollte, ich hab aber nicht eher aufghört bevor mir ein L reserviert und ein Rückholschein zugesandt wurde
nur standhaft bleiben und bei deiner Meinung bleiben


----------



## DaMudda (30. Mai 2007)

Bilder vom ESX 7 in M - sieht proportional einfach besser aus...













Sind mit dem Handy gemacht - daher nicht ganz scharf!!

Wie man sieht ging es vorher nur bergauf - das erste Bild ist das letzte da ist der Sattel schon drin - für die Abfahrt...

Schöööön!!


----------



## thto (31. Mai 2007)

sehr schicke farbe ! dann können wir ja bald in wi mal ne runde drehen....
sind jetzt die nächsten tage in der rhön zum biken 

vg
tt


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Bilder vom ESX 7 in M - sieht proportional einfach besser aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt! Und dass Du zu Trainingszwecken Dein Bike mit einem Schloss beschwerst, finde ich sehr löblich!

Das XL sieht aber auch sehr gut aus im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, Fotos folgen!


----------



## xpla (31. Mai 2007)

So, ich hab jetzt noch mal die Sattelposition kontrolliert, war nicht ganz waagrecht (net viel aus dem Lot). Die Sattelhöhe laut Theorie müßte bei mir ca. 76cm sein (86 - 87 x 0,88). Da komm ich aber mit den Fußsptizen nicht mehr auf den Boden, wie schaut denn das bei euch so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2007)

Also ich komm da sicher nimmer runter wenn ich aufm Bock sitze, deshalb zum abfahren, vor allem auf trails, immer schön runter die Stütze
Bin vom Ht aber eh einen hohen Sattel gewohnt


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Da komm ich aber mit den Fußsptizen nicht mehr auf den Boden, wie schaut denn das bei euch so aus?


Das ist komplett egal -- das ist nur ein Kriterium für Kinderräder und Räder von alten Menschen.


----------



## Freti (31. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Da komm ich aber mit den Fußspitzen nicht mehr auf den Boden, wie schaut denn das bei euch so aus?



Das ist auch gut so. Dann fußelst du auch nicht so viel.
Das ist wie bei der Marine. Die Nichtschwimmer sind die besseren Seemänner. 

Ich komme auch nicht mit beiden Fußspitzen gleichzeitig auf den Boden, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## xpla (31. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ich heute ein Gespräch mit Canyon hatte, es war nicht besonders erfreulich, auch nicht besonders negativ, hab ich vorher den Sattel noch mal hochgestellt und bin ein wenig im Hof herumgerollt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich die Räder noch mal pico bello putzen muß.

Jetzt schaut das Ganze so aus:
Dämpfer auf MotionControl gestellt, also mit Gate ...

Gabel abgesenkt:
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_6.jpg
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_7.jpg
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_8.jpg

Gabel voll ausgefahren:
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_10.jpg
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_11.jpg
http://www.chrisk.at/foren/mtb-news/canyon_galerie/geometrie_12.jpg

Der Lenkradius, bis ich mit dem Knie anstehe macht mir irgendwie schon auch Sorgen, das zurück "wollen" mit dem Körper ist durch die höhere Sattelposition natürlich etwas ausgeglichen, da es mich ja mehr nach vorne drückt.

Canyon sagte natürlich wieder, dass mir das M passt (ohne Fotos gesehen zu haben), aber meinte auch, dann tauschen wir wenn ich will.


----------



## tschobi (31. Mai 2007)

@DaMudda: sehr geil, in M sieht es richtig geil aus und die Farbe sind auf den pics auch richtig klasse aus


----------



## Ronja (31. Mai 2007)

@xpla: stell doch bitte mal ein Bild von dir im Ganzen rein, dann kann man es besser beurteilen. Gruß


----------



## solberg (31. Mai 2007)

Freti schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so. Dann fußelst du auch nicht so viel.
> Das ist wie bei der Marine. Die Nichtschwimmer sind die besseren Seemänner.
> 
> Ich komme auch nicht mit beiden Fußspitzen gleichzeitig auf den Boden, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.
> ...



ich setz mich erst gar nicht aufs rad und versuch beide füße runter zu bringen. aua


----------



## pjfa (31. Mai 2007)




----------



## renderscout (31. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute ein Gespräch mit Canyon hatte, es war nicht besonders erfreulich, auch nicht besonders negativ, hab ich vorher den Sattel noch mal hochgestellt und bin ein wenig im Hof herumgerollt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich die Räder noch mal pico bello putzen muß.
> 
> Jetzt schaut das Ganze so aus:
> Dämpfer auf MotionControl gestellt, also mit Gate ...
> ...



Keine halben Sachen, tausch es um wenn du immer noch zweifelst und vorallem, lass dir nichts einreden wie, "...das ist ganz normal, ...das passt schon, ...das muss so sein!" Solange du zweifel hast, wirst du nicht mit zufrieden sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scapin (31. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute ein Gespräch mit Canyon hatte, es war nicht besonders erfreulich, auch nicht besonders negativ, hab ich vorher den Sattel noch mal hochgestellt und bin ein wenig im Hof herumgerollt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich die Räder noch mal pico bello putzen muß.
> 
> Jetzt schaut das Ganze so aus:
> Dämpfer auf MotionControl gestellt, also mit Gate ...
> ...




kann auch nur sagen - umtauschen. Sieht aus, als fährst du mit dem Bike deines Sohnes spazieren. Wenn du jetzt schon so lange zweifelst ist es in jedem Fall nicht das richtige Bike. Ein Bike muss dem Bauch/Popo Gefühl entsprechen und nicht irgendwelchen elektronischen Ratgebern.

Vor allem nicht so lange von Canyon hinhalten lassen. Denke, je länger du das bike behälst umso schwieriger wird ein Tausch. Putzen hin oder her.

Scapin


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

Gut, dass du die Reflektoren noch nicht rausgerissen hast...umtauschen, sieht ja aus wie'n Affe auf'm Schleifstein.


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Und während die einen noch auf Schleifsteinen hocken, schmeißt sich unser Portugiese jeden Tag nen anderen Trail runter! Nice Pics, pjfa!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2007)

Unser pjfa hat als Canyon Vertreter u. Werbeikone in Portugal einen Sondervertrag


----------



## xpla (31. Mai 2007)

Was soll ich sagen, Canyon meinte wieder, dass mir das Bike passen sollte ... Das Bike geht morgen zurück, mangels Alternativen, werd ich mein altes Bike herrichten (lassen, weil neue Tretlager notwendig sind) und tja ...

Ich mag jetzt auch nicht mehr auf ein L switchen ... Was ich nicht verstehe, das L ist von der Oberrohrlänge 2cm größer und dadurch soll das Bike laut Canyon von mir schwerer kontrollierbar sein, wenn ich die Hand, damit sie nicht weht tut schon fast vor dem Griff halte (als Relation jetzt).

Übrigens, vielen Dank für eure Kommentare, bin froh, wenn ich da Feedback bekomme !!!


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Kann mal einer den Schmarrn hier rausnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

Stört dich die Guerilla-Aktion so sehr, dass du nicht drüber lesen kannst? Hat immerhin Bilder die Seite, anders als viele Posts hier


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du wüßtest, wie gerne ich hier Bilder einstellen würde...!


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

Wird schon, willst mal in München meins probefahren? komm an die Isar am Sonntag! Der Kollege mit der Bandseite spamt übrigens übelst rum, der wird gleich gekillt

Ups, nach Durchsicht Deiner Bilder könnte mein Bike dann doch etwas zu groß sein  Ich stell nachher auf jeden Fall ein paar Bilder von dem Giraffenfahrrad rein.
Salut,

Tom


----------



## xpla (31. Mai 2007)

tom23";3748593 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird schon, willst mal in München meins probefahren? komm an die Isar am Sonntag! Der Kollege mit der Bandseite spamt übrigens übelst rum, der wird gleich gekillt
> 
> Ups, nach Durchsicht Deiner Bilder könnte mein Bike dann doch etwas zu groß sein  Ich stell nachher auf jeden Fall ein paar Bilder von dem Giraffenfahrrad rein.
> Salut,
> ...



Meinst du mich ???


----------



## two wheels (31. Mai 2007)

@xpla

Finde das kommisch, das dir Canyon so explizit das M empfiehlt! Bei deinen Massen würde ich auf jeden Fall L  sagen!
Ich sagte gleich bei der Bestellung das ich ein XL will. Ok mit 194cm und 94.5 cm SL, habe ich keine andere Alternative, aber trotzdem, das PPS ist nicht unbedingt über alle Zweifel erhaben! Schlussendlich zählt wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, dass du dich wohl fühlst darauf, egal was sonst wer oder sonstwas sagt!
Umtauschen und glücklich werden...


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Meinst du mich ???



wenn du es nach München schaffst, warum nicht? Eigentlich war traildancer gemeint.


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)




----------



## unchained (31. Mai 2007)

tom, warum hinten nen anderes laufrad als vorne? sieht sehr geil aus der 07er


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> tom, warum hinten nen anderes laufrad als vorne? sieht sehr geil aus der 07er



ahämm, Laufrad zerbeult und weder genug Eitelkeit noch Kohle für ein System. Neue Schalte, weil bei Transport verreckt, neue Schalthebel, weil Trigger nix kompatibel mit XT Schaltwerk. My Canyon Story goes on...


----------



## SWE08 (31. Mai 2007)

Tom23, How does the size feel? I have also ordered a XL and hope it will fit me good...but i know im between L and XL. 194.5/93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (31. Mai 2007)

Jaaa - sone Schaltanzeige für hinten wäre schon was feines - wenn mans jahrelang gewohnt ist fehlts doch irgendwie!!

Übrigens : Das Schloss fährt nicht zu Trainingszwecken mit - denn ich trainiere nicht sondern benutze das Bike nur so als Hobby und zum Kopf freimachen zwischen Arbeit und Studium. Krass oder??


----------



## xpla (31. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> @xpla
> 
> Finde das kommisch, das dir Canyon so explizit das M empfiehlt! Bei deinen Massen würde ich auf jeden Fall L  sagen!
> Ich sagte gleich bei der Bestellung das ich ein XL will. Ok mit 194cm und 94.5 cm SL, habe ich keine andere Alternative, aber trotzdem, das PPS ist nicht unbedingt über alle Zweifel erhaben! Schlussendlich zählt wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, dass du dich wohl fühlst darauf, egal was sonst wer oder sonstwas sagt!
> Umtauschen und glücklich werden...



Jo i weiß net, die wollen mir auf biegen und brechen einreden das M optimal für mich ist (i mein sie sagen eh, sie tauschen wenn ich will) ... Mir kotzt es nur an, dass das Bike in ca. 2 Wochen erst montiert wird, dann denke ich, dauert es gute 3 Wochen bis ich wieder ein Bike hab. Das ES6.0 als Express-Bike könnens mir net schicken, ohne es alte zu haben -> schlechte Erfahrungen meinen sie. Verstehe ich zwar nicht, vorallem haben sie meine Kreditkartendaten, aber bitte ... I schlaf heute noch drüber ob ich das ES6.0 in L bestelle (dann sollens es halt abbuchen und mir dann das alte wieder gutschreiben, i mein anstatt den Differenzbetrag zu bezahlen ... warum einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht). Dann überleg ich auch noch, ob ich das ES5.0 in L bestelle und ihnen nicht das 6.0er abkauf ... Aber die Warterei ...


----------



## tom23" (31. Mai 2007)

SWE08 schrieb:


> Tom23, How does the size feel? I have also ordered a XL and hope it will fit me good...but i know im between L and XL. 194.5/93



@SWE08

Hi, i'm 198 and i think the size just suites me right. Because of my long upper body i need the long VRO. 
Your legs are quite long, so i'm not sure if you shell take L or XL. It really depends much on what you want to do with your bike. And there are a lot of post about that issue...you should find a person who is close to your proportions!

i really feel that this frame, compared to the 2006 XL, is more compact, still, it's a big bike...


----------



## pjfa (1. Juni 2007)

All the photos: http://canyon-es9.blogspot.com/2007/05/nos-trilhos-de-ctb.html


----------



## GerhardO (1. Juni 2007)

@tom:
Wäre ansich ne Superidee, aber ich bin am WE "fern der Heimat" 
Trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot. Ist aber in der Tat ein "Giraffenbike" 

Servus
Gerhard


----------



## Didi123 (1. Juni 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> All the photos: http://canyon-es9.blogspot.com/2007/05/nos-trilhos-de-ctb.html



Your next buy should certainly be baggy shorts - the combination of fullface + lycras looks kind of curious... sorry!


----------



## bliz2z (1. Juni 2007)

I think the shorts are fine.


----------



## xpla (1. Juni 2007)

Inzwischen greift die Gehirnwäsche so weit, dass ich überlege, nen längeren Vorbau zu nehmen oder das Teil komplett zurückzuschicken ohne auf ein L zu switchen. Bin ein 20" Cube jetzt kurz gefahren, das ist zwar recht ok, aber das im Gelände zu kontrollieren, ich weiß net.


----------



## renderscout (1. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Inzwischen greift die Gehirnwäsche so weit, dass ich überlege, nen längeren Vorbau zu nehmen oder das Teil komplett zurückzuschicken ohne auf ein L zu switchen. Bin ein 20" Cube jetzt kurz gefahren, das ist zwar recht ok, aber das im Gelände zu kontrollieren, ich weiß net.



Sei mal nicht sauer, aber das hört sich für mich langsam nach ner kurzschlussreaktion an! Canyon hat dich weichgeklopft und nun überlegst du wieder. Das einzige was dem switch auf "L" gegenübersteht ist doch die Lieferzeit richtig?! Doch, nur weil du jetzt unbedingt fahren möchtest, was ich auch verstehen kann, ist das noch lange kein Grund sich mit Kompromissen zufriedenzugeben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (1. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> tom, warum hinten nen anderes laufrad als vorne? sieht sehr geil aus der 07er



ich hab auÃerdem noch ne Onyx Ã¼brig (23â¬ bei ebay) und werde mir ein Erstlaufrad mit Mavic 321 aufbauen. Bin dann doch ein Symmetrie-SpieÃer (und auch ein wenig eitel).  NatÃ¼rlich bau ich mir dann auch noch fÃ¼rs Kettenblatt die LX Rapidfire ran.


Ich glaube, ich werd dann doch mal langsam das Forum bemÃ¼hen, wenn der Service nicht langsam reagiert. Es wurde wieder einiges verbockt bei einem Vorgang und die reagieren nicht....
Die XT hab ich mir einfach gekauft, um endlich biken zu kÃ¶nnen und die werd ich auch behalten. Wenn am Hinterbau zwei Schrauben fehlen und die Schaltung kaputt gemacht wird und eine Sattelklemme einbehalten wird, die im Gegensatz zur originalen mein Gewicht im Griff hat, dann  n e r v t  mich das schon, und ich bekomm keine Antwort!!


----------



## two wheels (1. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht sauer, aber das hört sich für mich langsam nach ner kurzschlussreaktion an! Canyon hat dich weichgeklopft und nun überlegst du wieder. Das einzige was dem switch auf "L" gegenübersteht ist doch die Lieferzeit richtig?! Doch, nur weil du jetzt unbedingt fahren möchtest, was ich auch verstehen kann, ist das noch lange kein Grund sich mit Kompromissen zufriedenzugeben!!!



Denk ich auch! 
Du zahlst genug für das Bike, also nimm auch das Bike, welches dich 100% überzeugt!
Ich würde hierbei keine Kompromisse eingehen, auch wenn du wieder ein paar Wochen warten musst!
Eher würde ich ein anderes bestellen und das jetzige Bike einfach wieder gutschreiben lassen, als mich mit einem Bike zufrieden zu geben, welches mich nicht voll überzeugt und Spass macht!


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juni 2007)

War ja nie Fan von fetten Dingern an Kettenstreben. Zuerst wollte ich einen alten Schlauch zerschneiden und unter den Canyon-Neoprenschutz stecken. Der werte Herr "swiss" jedoch meinte lass das, hol dir bei mir nen alten Schwalbe Light FA und pack den drüber. Ich wollte nicht unbedingt eine dermassen Bullige Optik an einem CCler, habs dann aber trotzdem getan und schön mit schwarzen Kabelbindern zusammengebunden, natürlich so dass der Binderkopf nicht sichtbar ist... 

Und nein, ich rasiere meine Beine nicht


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juni 2007)

hier ist mein 06'er XC 7


----------



## unchained (1. Juni 2007)

warum so klein?


----------



## pr0phet (1. Juni 2007)

man könnte bilder auch verkleinern bevor man sie reinstellt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (1. Juni 2007)

tom23";3747074 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt! Und dass Du zu Trainingszwecken Dein Bike mit einem Schloss beschwerst, finde ich sehr löblich!
> 
> Das XL sieht aber auch sehr gut aus im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, Fotos folgen!



jaa xl is schon korrekt goil!!!!!!!


----------



## two wheels (1. Juni 2007)

Cool! Jetzt kann ich das Bild gleich als Poster ausdrucken


----------



## thory (1. Juni 2007)

dann will ich auch mal ein Bild posten:







Auf diesem Bild wäre ein Canyon zu sehen, hätte  Canyon geliefert ....


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juni 2007)

...ein LITEVILLE 301

wahrhaftig keine schlechte alternative


----------



## pjfa (2. Juni 2007)

http://btt-ctb.blogspot.com/2007/06/trilhos-do-demo.html


----------



## SWE08 (2. Juni 2007)

Splashfin...Thanks for not answering my messages..is it so hard? I only wanted to know how the bike feels. We have the same measures so i wanted to know 
1.if it was easy to get behind the sadle in tricky situations?
2. How does the bike feel in tricky situations..
3. Is it easy to lift the frontwheel wheel? It feels very important when I have to do small drops often on my trail.
4. What do you think of the size of the frame...perfect or could it have been a little bit smaller, like a Large?

/Thanks Håkan Sweden. (ES7 XL assembly scheduled week 24)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Juni 2007)

schlag mal jemand ale.. wegen ihm hats meinen 17" TFT zerbröselt und ich muss mir jetzt nen 30" HDTV Monitor kaufen um seine Pix anzugucken.....


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Juni 2007)

SWE08 schrieb:


> Splashfin...Thanks for not answering my messages..is it so hard? I only wanted to know how the bike feels. We have the same measures so i wanted to know
> 1.if it was easy to get behind the sadle in tricky situations?
> 2. How does the bike feel in tricky situations..
> 3. Is it easy to lift the frontwheel wheel? It feels very important when I have to do small drops often on my trail.
> ...



I can tell you about a ES8.0 in L (Mr. Hayes' Bike)
1. Yes, the Saddle was in the normal Position (for Uphill) and it wasnt a problem to get on the rear wheel and back. But please dont mount that one or it will become very tricky 






2. Depends on what "tricky" means for you  I had no problems on that trail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8
(Vid is not made by me)

3. No, just smash the pedals or get on the rear wheel...

4. Dont ask me...  the L was a little bit too small for me (1.90/90). My bike is a Nerve XC6.0, L.


----------



## uphillking (2. Juni 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## fox hunter (2. Juni 2007)

so hier mal en link zu nem video wo mein torque was in action ist. ist noch nicht ausgereizt keine frage. teilweise kommt die steigung nicht rüber und die quali ist auch nicht optimal zumal mein kameramann aufgrund von zitterkicks (der anstieg war heftig ;-)) die kamera nicht ganz ruhig gehalten hat. und ich saß en gutes halbes jahr nicht mehr aufm bike. ;-)
naja genug der ausflüchte. demnächst gibts bessere vids auch von unseren northshores und so.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1597272


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2007)

geiles video  is ja doch nich soooone schlechte quali. 

nur die musi is nich mein fall


----------



## SWE08 (2. Juni 2007)

Not my video but it is one om my trails=) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFFD2lQZiHA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Astaroth (3. Juni 2007)

Servus,
von mir gibts mal wieder nur Standfotos von meinem Torque 







weiter konnte ich den pearl noch nicht ausreizen





geil war´s





die Bilder entstanden am 01.06.2007 in Lermoos bevor der Regen kam.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## gentic (3. Juni 2007)

soo.. nach langer Wartezeit ist meins endlich am Samstag gekommen...


----------



## GT Driver (4. Juni 2007)

So da ist ES nun endlich bei mir angekommen und steht nun neben meinem Zaskar im Keller. Hier ein paar Bilder für Euch.














Die restlichen Fotos findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum. Viel Spaß.


----------



## renderscout (4. Juni 2007)

Anscheinend "AUSLIEFERWOCHE" bei CANYON! VIEL SPASS EUCH ALLEN


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2007)

@ GT Driver:

is doch immerwider schön hier solche Fotos zu sehen 

Musst aber unbedingt noch fotos Posten, wenn du's mal ausgeführt hast!

viel Spass


----------



## Melchior (4. Juni 2007)

Nach der Lieferung des Canyon Nerve ES 8.0 Größe M am 29.05. Rest in Gallerie.


----------



## GT Driver (4. Juni 2007)

@Melchior: Meiner ist aber viel schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (4. Juni 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> @Melchior: Meiner ist aber viel schöner...




Bei deinen Fotos ist dieses Canyon-Handbuch dabei, das habe ich gar nich 

Was steht da drin?


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2007)

> Was steht da drin?



n bissl anleitung, n bissl bla bla ABER auch eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten für jede Schraube an deinem Rad. Ich würd's auf jedenfall nachliefern lassen.


----------



## löösns (4. Juni 2007)

mein bike ist zwar kein 07ner modell und grossartig actin ist auch nicht zu sehen, aber endlich kann ich auch mal bilder von meinem bike mit mir drauf zeigen... 
(und mit gewissen anderen pix hier können meine es wohl auch noch aufnehmen...)

und das am bahnhof bern... 





und das ohne helm... tut mir leid, wir waren nicht fahren, wir standen nur als streckenposten an nem CC rennen...


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht gleich so stinkig!  Es ging ja eigentlich nur um das ganze "geswitche" von dir. Die meisten haben dir von Anfang an gesagt, dass nen lÃ¤ngerer Vorbau nicht ausreicht laut Bildern... Wie lange musst denn ca. warten bei Radwechsel?! Also, Kopf hoch.



Ja sorry, ist halt ein wenig der Frust ... Ich wÃ¼rd eh gern nach Koblenz und hab heute wirklich schon nen Flug gesucht, aber 250 â¬ fÃ¼r den SpaÃ + Mietwagen ist halt echt zu teuer um ein L probe zu sitzen.

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ES6.0 und ES5.0 in 2 Wochen. Wie immer halt nur voraussichtlich. ES7.0 ist ausverkauft und ES8.0 wÃ¤re noch ne Ãberlegung. Ob es sich auszahlt auf ein ES6.0 zu switchen, vielleicht weil ein anderer Lenker verbaut ist. Das es zu klein ist, hab ich dann eh selber eingesehen  Also das ES8.0 wÃ¤re sicher ne feine Sache, aber naja, ich hab eigentlich a bissi ZubehÃ¶r eingeplant, dass ich dann mit dem ES8.0 Ã¼ber dem Budget liegen wÃ¼rde (Navi, Ersatzlaufradsatz, schÃ¶ne und gute Handschuhe, Ergon-Griffe ...). ES7.0 wie gesagt ausverkauft und jetzt ist halt die Frage, switchen auf ein ES6.0 ... Bringts was, naja ...

Die Hotline ist so nebenbei, wieder mal hoffnungslos Ã¼berlastet.


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ist halt ein wenig der Frust ... Ich würd eh gern nach Koblenz und hab heute wirklich schon nen Flug gesucht, aber 250  für den Spaß + Mietwagen ist halt echt zu teuer um ein L probe zu sitzen.
> 
> Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ES6.0 und ES5.0 in 2 Wochen. Wie immer halt nur voraussichtlich. ES7.0 ist ausverkauft und ES8.0 wäre noch ne Überlegung. Ob es sich auszahlt auf ein ES6.0 zu switchen, vielleicht weil ein anderer Lenker verbaut ist. Das es zu klein ist, hab ich dann eh selber eingesehen  Also das ES8.0 wäre sicher ne feine Sache, aber naja, ich hab eigentlich a bissi Zubehör eingeplant, dass ich dann mit dem ES8.0 über dem Budget liegen würde (Navi, Ersatzlaufradsatz, schöne und gute Handschuhe, Ergon-Griffe ...). ES7.0 wie gesagt ausverkauft und jetzt ist halt die Frage, switchen auf ein ES6.0 ... Bringts was, naja ...
> 
> Die Hotline ist so nebenbei, wieder mal hoffnungslos überlastet.



irgendwie tust du mir leid, da wartest du und bekommst es endlich und es passt nicht, irgendwie sch***
naja, vielleicht hast du einfach keine Durchnittsproportionen.
He he
wie es auch ausgeht, viel spass dann, solltest du mal zum fahren kommen,

dies ist halt der Nachteil bei Versenderbikes, es kann aber auch ALLES gut gehen, wie bei den meisten hier.
Irgendeinen muss es ja mal treffen, das sagt schon die Statistik


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (4. Juni 2007)

Frag doch mal ob das ESX 6 in L verfügbar ist. Du zahlst im Gegensatz zum ES6 nur 100 Eu drauf und dazu gibts noch ne schnike Pike. Das ESX6 wird ja auch im Moment montiert. Mit Glück haben die noch eins übrig, dann geht die Bestellung auch ruckzuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Frag doch mal ob das ESX 6 in L verfügbar ist. Du zahlst im Gegensatz zum ES6 nur 100 Eu drauf und dazu gibts noch ne schnike Pike. Das ESX6 wird ja auch im Moment montiert. Mit Glück haben die noch eins übrig, dann geht die Bestellung auch ruckzuck



Nein, haben sie leider keines. Ich komm seit mehreren Stunden net zur Hotline durch, i würd ja gerne bestellen.

Edit: Canyon ES6.0 in "L" bestellt, ca. 2-3 Wochen (nehmen wir gleich die 3 Wochen) ...


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2007)

Würdest du dich jetzt bitte mit deinem Problem ins Wartezimmer verziehen!
Dies ist die Galerie hier sollen Bilder gezeigt werden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## two wheels (4. Juni 2007)

Lasst ihn doch, hab hier eh schon lange keine Bilder mehr gesehen!
Der XPLA tut mir richtig leid, da bekommt er endlich sein Bike und dann passts nichtmal, ist echt doof--> Murphys Law


----------



## klogrinder (4. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Würdest du dich jetzt bitte mit deinem Problem ins Wartezimmer verziehen!
> Dies ist die Galerie hier sollen Bilder gezeigt werden
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wieso gehst du dann nicht mit gutem Beispiel voran?
Hausmeistermentalität


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Würdest du dich jetzt bitte mit deinem Problem ins Wartezimmer verziehen!
> Dies ist die Galerie hier sollen Bilder gezeigt werden
> Gruß
> Schappi



Sorry an alle, die sich gestört gefühlt haben, dass es ein wenig Off-Topic war und vielen Dank an alle für die durchwegs konstruktiven Beiträge.  (Es ist nicht leicht, dass Bike wieder zu verpacken ... vom emotionalen her, aber das könnt ihr sicher nachvollziehen) (Wartezimmer passt aber auch net so recht, wenn man es schon hat, oder?)

@schappi
Ich hab dich auch lieb.


----------



## braintrust (4. Juni 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Bilder vom ESX 7 in M - sieht proportional einfach besser aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du auch p6 carbonstütze?
wie siehts mit roten schrauben aus, passt sowas ran?


----------



## two wheels (5. Juni 2007)

Verdammt! Sorry, aber macht doch kein Theater ! Ist das ein Forum oder ein Bilderbuch? Solange Canyon nicht liefert gibts halt keine Bilder.


----------



## löösns (5. Juni 2007)

ich glaube es ist sommer. und auch wenn einige hier auf ihre bikes warten, (ich kenn das, ist uns allen so gegangen, ihr tut mir schrecklich leid!) gibts sicher mehr als genug schöne und spannende bilder, die viele gerne sehen würden, die auf galerie klicken. ist ok, jeder der sich noch angegeriffen fühlt, soll seinen frust bei mir per pm ablassen, und dann gehen wir wieder back to the roots, back to topic und widmen uns jetzt alle wieder den bildern! danke, amen und aus.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2007)

Sodele, ein paar frische Fotos von mir, diesmal live aus Finale Ligure 

















Landschaftsfotos gibts im Blog


----------



## löösns (6. Juni 2007)

Und auch von mir soll noch was frisches kommen. von vor 2 stunden...






und einmal mehr: poste less, ride more!  

löösns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (6. Juni 2007)

Hey Wuudi, etwas overpimped mit Kettenführung u. Bash am ES  Wußte garnicht, daß Du jetzt die wilderen Sachen bevorzugst.

Viel Spaß in Finale.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## DaMudda (6. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hast du auch p6 carbonstütze?
> wie siehts mit roten schrauben aus, passt sowas ran?



P6 in Carbon war auch dran ja - bin darüber aber weniger begeistert - es gab wohl Probleme bei Syntace, so dass nur noch die Carbon lieferbar war. Sehr zu Canyons (teurer) und meinem Leidwesen. Will nichts aus Carbon am Bike!!

Also rot passt finde ich nicht wirklich zum grün dazu - denke eher gold oder einfach schwarz oder selber ausprobieren!! 
Werde mich an schwarz halten denke ich - das unterstreicht den robusten Eindruck den das matte grün hinterlässt. 
Zumal der Print am Lenker so gelb-grün gehalten ist wird rot nicht wirklich passen ohne EINIGES auszutauschen.

Neuestes Update : Koxx K1-Pedale in schwarz. 


@ Wuudi : Ohne großes Kettenblatt?? Könnt ich nicht!!

...neulich anner Geschwindigkeitsmessanlage - "Sie fahren" : 63Kmh - ohne großes KB unmöglich. Die Augen der Fußgänger am Strassenrand waren nicht zu toppen als sie auf die Anzeige gekuckt haben...und da geht noch einiges!! Dachte man könnte den Bashguard auch ZUSÄTZLICH zum großen KB montieren??


----------



## Torsten (6. Juni 2007)

So, einige Beiträge hab ich mal verschoben.

*DIES IST DIE CANYON GALLERIE*
Also postet nur Bilder von Euren Bikes und diskutiert "Probleme" in entsprechenden Threads

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## tschobi (6. Juni 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> P6 in Carbon war auch dran ja - bin darüber aber weniger begeistert
> 
> 
> Dachte man könnte den Bashguard auch ZUSÄTZLICH zum großen KB montieren??



Ich will auch keine Carbon.

Bashguard gibt es auch für 3 Blätter(heißt dann aber rockring, gaube ich. zB bei hike.de gibt es sowas. Den werd ich mir auch holen, auf das große verzichten möchte ich auch nicht. Meins soll voll tourentauglich bleiben.
Beim torque würde ich auch einen für 2 montieren...


----------



## braintrust (6. Juni 2007)

FOTOS!! 










bin irgendwie auch kein echter carbonfan


----------



## GerhardO (6. Juni 2007)

Du Glücklicher!
Vegiß' uns aber nicht ganz, ja?!


----------



## MIBO (6. Juni 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Dachte man könnte den Bashguard auch ZUSÄTZLICH zum großen KB montieren??




kann man auch...guggst du


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2007)

Fährst du das Pedal ohne Pins?!


----------



## xpla (6. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Würdest du dich jetzt bitte mit deinem Problem ins Wartezimmer verziehen!
> Dies ist die Galerie hier sollen Bilder gezeigt werden
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (6. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fährst du das Pedal ohne Pins?!



WATT...wie kommstn darauf?  ...nene, das sind nur sehr feine dünne lange Pins die sich evtl. auf dem Bild nicht so recht erkennen lassen. Dafür erkennt man die Spuren an den Beinen umso besser  Haben wirklich super Grip die Teile und die Pins werden von hinten geschraubt was ich auch als Vorteil sehe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> sind nur sehr feine dünne lange Pins


Ahhh, jetzt sehe ich sie...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (6. Juni 2007)

Komme gerade von meiner ersten Tour wieder. 2 mal konnte ich mich dazu durchringen anzuhalten um Fotos zu machen. Das Bike rockt ohne Ende







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## renderscout (6. Juni 2007)

@Lumpenköter

nach der langen Warterei wünsch ich dir aufjedenfall _*"VIEL VIEL VIEL FUN"*_ damit. Schönes Wetter hats ja!


----------



## kalimano (6. Juni 2007)

This is my frx !!!   





On anaconda jump.... the travel is soft like butter.. fantastic on jumps !!


----------



## braintrust (6. Juni 2007)

haha keinen tag alt und schon 1.upgrade....der original-sattel ging mal gar nicht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (6. Juni 2007)

welcher ist das, kanns nit lesen!


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2007)

@Augus

Nunja, habs bis jetzt noch nicht bereut. Da ich sowieso fast nur Trails runter fahre ist der Bashguard halt was sehr feines. Mit 36er Kettenblatt kommt man locker überall runter und mit 60km/h durch die Stadt fahrend zu posen hab ich net nötig... ich hab ein Mountainbike, kein Eisdielenbike...

Und den Dreist wollt ich nicht/bzw. hab ich schlecht bekommen. Die 2-Fach Kettenführung funktioniert super und ist sehr leicht. Mit 30km/h über Wurzeln und Steine zu pedalieren macht doch viel mehr Spaß als 60km/h auf Asphalt .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Wegen mangelnder Trittfrequenz bei 32-11 ab etwa 45km/h musste was her damit ich auch aufm großen KB Trails fahren kann
Selbstbau 3-fach KeFü  son Blech für die Individuelle Rahmenanpassung is ruck zuck zurechtgemacht (Stichwort Torque), nur die Rolle war ein Stück weit denkarbeit...natürlich Kugelgelagert und schon ausprobiert 
klick
nochmal


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2007)

Siehst du, 45 schafft der Crazy-Racer. Man addiere mein 36er Kettenblatt und eine gute TF und schon reichts für alles


----------



## cos75 (6. Juni 2007)

Torsten schrieb:


> *DIES IST DIE CANYON GALLERIE*


Galerie bitte mit einem L.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Siehst du, 45 schafft der Crazy-Racer. Man addiere mein 36er Kettenblatt und eine gute TF und schon reichts für alles



Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit 
Ist halt die Frage wie schnell man treten kann wenns ruppig genug ist


----------



## fox hunter (6. Juni 2007)

@kalimano

nice frx and nice action.

hier mein FR7 nochmal im ruhezustand. hoffe ich komme auch mal hoch hinaus damit.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=379723&cat=17925


----------



## braintrust (6. Juni 2007)

sagma wie siehts eigtl mit cruisen beim FR7 aus? oder ist das auf dauer zu unbequem/schwerfällig?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Hey Wuudi, etwas overpimped mit Kettenführung u. Bash am ES  Wußte garnicht, daß Du jetzt die wilderen Sachen bevorzugst.
> 
> Viel Spaß in Finale.
> 
> ...



Find ich nicht


----------



## tom23" (7. Juni 2007)

Das ES hat einen guten Schwerpunkt, leider auch und gerade deswegen ein bisserle zu tiefes Tretlager. Bash is gar nicht mal so verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2007)

Und die 150g für die KeFü sind super investiert wie ich finde


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juni 2007)

Neue Location. Bin vor knapp 2 Wochen umgezogen. Fährt sich hier sehr traumhaft. Nur Wald rings um mich herum. Geht kurz hinter der Haustür von 300 hm auf knapp 600 hm hoch.







Hohe Kanzel. Blick auf Komplett Wiesbaden.






Theisstalbrücke - Hochtaunus-Kreis.

Nur die Forstwege sind schlecht beschildert. Und grad mal mit diversen Symbolen markiert. Deswegen waren die ersten Tage ohne Karte hier ziemlich unlustig.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Neue Location. Bin vor knapp 2 Wochen umgezogen. Fährt sich hier sehr traumhaft. Nur Wald rings um mich herum. Geht kurz hinter der Haustür von 300 hm auf knapp 600 hm hoch.
> 
> Hohe Kanzel. Blick auf Komplett Wiesbaden.
> 
> ...



alpha dann sehen wir dich ja bald bestimmt mal auf dem feldi


----------



## DaBot (7. Juni 2007)

Goil!


----------



## kalimano (7. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> @kalimano
> 
> nice frx and nice action.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot !!

I have seen all the picture of your fr7.0.
Very very good photos, and very beautifull bike.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2007)

Hey Alpha, die Hohe Kanzel gehört zu meiner Feierabendrunde


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2007)

tom23";3768838 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ES hat einen guten Schwerpunkt, leider auch und gerade deswegen ein bisserle zu tiefes Tretlager. Bash is gar nicht mal so verkehrt


...was der Hauptgrund war, warum ich einen 36er-Bashguard statt des dritten KBs montiert habe --> mehr Bodenfreiheit --> mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Hennin (7. Juni 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir





leider nicht geblitzt...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Goil!



ein väth jünger   aber stell mal d und l um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (7. Juni 2007)

vielleicht mag er Raubvögel so gerne ?

heute war Feiertag unter anderem in Bayern, und da bin ich mal nach Kipfenberg (nähe Altmühltal) gefahren. Alleine-Handy-Fotos sind aber meist so la la, aber damit hier mal mehr Bilder reinkommen.




und das gabs danach


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2007)

Ich hab gestern beim Bouldern ein paar nette Schlüsselstellen entdeckt und bin deswegen heute Abend nochmal hin um sie auszuprobieren...

War spaßig...


----------



## Ryanotb (7. Juni 2007)

My in action with a Torque FRX test bike in Belgium during Happy Bike Days Festival in Namur !






Photo taken by 0² Bikers


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hey Alpha, die Hohe Kanzel gehört zu meiner Feierabendrunde



lenzhahn liegt ja um die ecke 

aber als ex-kreuznacher-weinbergs-hüpfer muss ich mir noch etwas kondition für die wege hier antrainieren 

wenn du dich hier gut auskennst... gibts was gutes, felsiges, verblocktes, was ich mit dem torque mal runter könnte? das langweilt sich. in kreuznach bin ich mit dem alle paar tage übern kuhberg runter (siehe fotos / videos), damits dem hobel nicht öde wird.






War assi-heiss-heute..






Klasse Landschaft.

Gewichtstuning: Barends endfernt.

Defekt: Avid Juicy verliert Bremsflüssigkeit am Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2007)

Heh Flo, geiles Terrain, um mit die nackische Ärm den Abgang zu machen...

Da hätt ich die Schienbeinschoner lieber weg gelassen. Gibt 'n homogeneres Bild im Fall des Falles 

BTW: Sagt mal, Flo und Wuudi, wo habt ihr noch mal die Einzelheiten über eure Kefü/Bash-Umbauten gepostet? Ich hab soooo die Faxen satt von dem Geklapper!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2007)

Ellbogenschützer sind mir zu lästig -- das Knieschützer an/ausziehen ist schon aufwendig genug...  
Und normalerweise hab ich eh noch genug Zeit, mich mit den Händen abzufangen oder direkt auf den Beinen zu landen...
(abgesehen von hinterhältigen Dachs-Attacken...  )




exto schrieb:


> BTW: Sagt mal, Flo und Wuudi, wo habt ihr noch mal die Einzelheiten über eure Kefü/Bash-Umbauten gepostet? Ich hab soooo die Faxen satt von dem Geklapper!!!


Das meiste müsste im "Tuning"-Thread gepostet worden sein -- schau dir da mal die letzten paar Seiten an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Juni 2007)

Thx!


----------



## dawncore (8. Juni 2007)

Denke das passt am Besten hierrein:

War heute nichtsahend unterwegs und bin zu Fuß eine Ampel mit Mittelstreifen am überqueren gewesen, da sah ich schräg gegenüber mehrere Fahrräder an der Ampel warten. Beim Ersten habe ich eine Tals RLC erkannt und war direkt neugierig welches Bike diese Gabel tragen durfte. Während ich lief sah ich es dann schließlich: Ein Canyon ES6/ES7. Ich bin völlig baff gewesen und war wie hypnotisiert und starrte mit Riesenaugen und einem fettem Grinsen zu diesem Bike und war hinundweg, mein erstes ES6/ES7 in live zu sehen (2007er). Der Clou bei der ganzen Sache ist, ich bin mit offenem Mund und auf das Bike starrend (waren gut 50m bis zum Bike) einfach weitergelaufen bis die kleine Bordsteinkante und ich Beton küssen durfte  

Was für ein geiles Bike, jetzt weiß ich wofür ich spare!


----------



## xpla (8. Juni 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Denke das passt am Besten hierrein:
> 
> War heute nichtsahend unterwegs und bin zu Fuß eine Ampel mit Mittelstreifen am überqueren gewesen, da sah ich schräg gegenüber mehrere Fahrräder an der Ampel warten. Beim Ersten habe ich eine Tals RLC erkannt und war direkt neugierig welches Bike diese Gabel tragen durfte. Während ich lief sah ich es dann schließlich: Ein Canyon ES6/ES7. Ich bin völlig baff gewesen und war wie hypnotisiert und starrte mit Riesenaugen und einem fettem Grinsen zu diesem Bike und war hinundweg, mein erstes ES6/ES7 in live zu sehen (2007er). Der Clou bei der ganzen Sache ist, ich bin mit offenem Mund und auf das Bike starrend (waren gut 50m bis zum Bike) einfach weitergelaufen bis die kleine Bordsteinkante und ich Beton küssen durfte
> 
> Was für ein geiles Bike, jetzt weiß ich wofür ich spare!



Hi, die Bikes sind an sich wirklich sehr schön ("renderscout" zeigt aber wie sie noch schöner sein könnten  >> hier << )

Nur pass auf, weil dein Post passt hier nicht her, sonst kommt nämlich dieser Herr:



schappi schrieb:


> Würdest du dich jetzt bitte mit deinem Problem ins Wartezimmer verziehen!
> Dies ist die Galerie hier sollen Bilder gezeigt werden
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Heh Flo, geiles Terrain, um mit die nackische Ärm den Abgang zu machen...
> 
> Da hätt ich die Schienbeinschoner lieber weg gelassen. Gibt 'n homogeneres Bild im Fall des Falles
> 
> BTW: Sagt mal, Flo und Wuudi, wo habt ihr noch mal die Einzelheiten über eure Kefü/Bash-Umbauten gepostet? Ich hab soooo die Faxen satt von dem Geklapper!!!



Hi,

laß die Kettenführung weg u. verbaue Dir lieber ein Medium Cage von Sram oder ein Short Cage von Shimano + Bash. Kürze dazu noch die Kette u. die Lösung ist genauso gut u. spart Gewicht.

Tschö
Oli


----------



## fox hunter (8. Juni 2007)

@braintrust

das fr7 lässt sich ersatunlich gut cruisen. ist sehr agil und wird auch auf längeren ausfahrten nicht träge oder so. von unbequem kann keine rede sein. klar merkt man die 17 kg aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so geil zu fahren ist, auch wenn es mal nicht berg ab geht.


----------



## DaBot (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein väth jünger   aber stell mal d und l um



Ups, du hast natürlich Recht!  Sag mal, warst du gestern nachmittag am Fuchstanz?


----------



## House-Rocker (8. Juni 2007)

Hier ist mein Bike...

Im Regionalforum Koblenz auch schon mal erwähnt, gestern 07.06.07 in Koblenz geklaut!!!


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. Juni 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Galerie bitte mit einem L.



Sorry, aber mit doppel L ist richtig!


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (8. Juni 2007)

@ anoobis

sorry trotzdem falsch im deutschen wird Galerie nur mit einem "L" geschrieben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galerie) , das englische Gallery hingegen mit doppel "L"


----------



## renderscout (8. Juni 2007)

So, gerade frisch von meiner Feierabendrunde zurück. Da wir diese Woche ja endlich mal geiles Wetter haben nach der Gewitter- und Schlammschlacht letzte Woche war ich heil froh, mal wieder trocken nachhause zukommen (bis uffn Schweiß... ) Also, falls sich einige Wundern,...das Bike wurde frisch gewaschen ausgeführt heute! 

P.S. Heute hab ich das mit dem "zu kleinen 44er Kettenblatt" gemerkt. Inna Stadt bergauf noch nen RennRadler eiskalt stehengelassen und mich dann an seinem Grinsen erlaben zukönnen, als er mich Bergab dann hinter sich gelassen hat. Ich hab schon gestrampelt wie aufn kleinsten Ritzel.... 

Naja, hier nen paar Bilder...(leider keine Berge )

























angenehmen Abend euch allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ups, du hast natürlich Recht!  Sag mal, warst du gestern nachmittag am Fuchstanz?



ja war ich - du auch?


----------



## tom23" (9. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> So, gerade frisch von meiner Feierabendrunde zurück. Da wir diese Woche ja endlich mal geiles Wetter haben nach der Gewitter- und Schlammschlacht letzte Woche war ich heil froh, mal wieder trocken nachhause zukommen (bis uffn Schweiß... ) Also, falls sich einige Wundern,...das Bike wurde frisch gewaschen ausgeführt heute!
> 
> P.S. Heute hab ich das mit dem "zu kleinen 44er Kettenblatt" gemerkt. Inna Stadt bergauf noch nen RennRadler eiskalt stehengelassen und mich dann an seinem Grinsen erlaben zukönnen, als er mich Bergab dann hinter sich gelassen hat. Ich hab schon gestrampelt wie aufn kleinsten Ritzel....
> 
> ...



war aber kein sehr sportlicher Rennradler, oder?   ich bilde mir auch immer ein, mithalten zu können, aber bin meistens froh, wenn ich auf längeren strecken den Windschatten halten kann...


----------



## fox hunter (9. Juni 2007)

bei uns im skatepark. immer en schöner abschluss nach der hausrunde. sorry für die schlechte quali.


----------



## DaBot (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja war ich - du auch?



Jepp, und keinen Meter weiter, bei der Hitze   Hach, das obligatorische Weizen gehört einfach dazu...


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> bei uns im skatepark.


Balancierst du da auf dem reifen-breiten Rail? Wow, ich bin beeindruckt...


----------



## tom23" (9. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Balancierst du da auf dem reifen-breiten Rail? Wow, ich bin beeindruckt...



dito!

bei soner Aktion hab ich mir beim Abflug mein hinteres Laufradl zerstört  (das Rohr da an der Isar(animiertes gif in meiner Gallerie)). Langsam kommt der Mut aber wieder. Und wenns dich mal lässt, dein Radl dürfte es aushalten.


----------



## Hirnie (9. Juni 2007)

So leute mein Rad ist da!! Heute morgen war eine E-Mail im Postfach mit der Nachricht das ich mein ESX 6.0 in Koblenz abholen kann!! 

Natürlich hab ich mich nicht lange Lumpen lassen und das Bike geholt...

Hier sind jetzt ein paar Bilder:




Das Braun kommt einfach nur sau geil rüber!!!!




ESX 6 von meinem Bruder(Pfohlenrolle) und ESX 6.0 von mir!!


----------



## kalimano (9. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> bei uns im skatepark. immer en schöner abschluss nach der hausrunde. sorry für die schlechte quali.



you are crazy !
Fantastic !!!  You have to be a God in northshore !!!!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> bei uns im skatepark. immer en schöner abschluss nach der hausrunde. sorry für die schlechte quali.



Ich frag mich nur wie du da hochgekommen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (9. Juni 2007)

ich glaub er hat nur n bunnyhop gemacht und es wirkt auf dem bild so als er auf dem steg fahren würde. sieht man u.a. auch an der bewegungsunschärfe die nach unten geht.


----------



## Hennin (9. Juni 2007)

der is doch eh gerade im Sprung mMn, da der Hinterreifen recht unscharf ist gegenüber dem rest was aus einer höheren Geschwindigkeit resultieren könnte^^


----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2007)

sehr geil das braun! hätte ich nicht das grüne gewählt, wäre das meine 2. Wahl gewesen....


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (9. Juni 2007)

Hab da heute noch was nettes geschossen. Musste leider hochschieben. Aber ich komme wieder und dann gehts (berg)ab. Steil (auch wenn mans mal wieder nicht sieht) - glitschig - fies


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Heut wars auch toll glitschig. 48km und 1700hm mit Hardtail und Nerve XC6.0 - und ein Downhill, der wirklich nicht ganz ohne ist.

Wäre Canyon übrigens nicht zu doof, hätte mein Mitfahrer kein Hardtail sondern ein ESX6.0 genommen.. vielleicht gibts mal Pics.


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Juni 2007)

endlich hab ich ne versenkbare sattelstütze im schluchtdrehmoment, pünklich zum gardasee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juni 2007)

Die Fotos hier herinnen werden von Monat zu Monat besser!  

@Blackwater P.: Traumkulisse!


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Allerdings... Hammerpics BWP! 
An den Lago muss ich auch noch... 08 wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder Bwp 

hier eine ziemlich versaute Spitzkehre von der Tour gestern. Da müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig üben bis wir die alle fahren können (hat keiner von uns 7 geschafft)




und hier mal neben der Treppe auf der Randbegrenzung gefahren. Das Bild ist leider sehr weit unten entstanden, da war das nicht mehr wirklich schwer


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder Bwp
> 
> hier eine ziemlich versaute Spitzkehre von der Tour gestern. Da müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig üben bis wir die alle fahren können (hat keiner von uns 7 geschafft)



Hinterrad versetzen dann klappts


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Hinterrad versetzen dann klappts



wenig Platz da



habe ich im übrigen auch probiert  die eine wo hintenrum Platz genug war habe ich auf dem VR durchfahren  da war aber auch keine Treppe mit dabei.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Juni 2007)

Mit so schöner Aussicht auf den Lago kann ich nicht dienen.

Dafür aber mit ein paar "lustigen" Fotos 












Mountainbiking im Iraq 











Nein Scherz, war natürlich die Ex Nato-Base in Finale Ligure, wo die Trails leider nach den 2 Tagen intensivem Regen ein einziger Matschhaufen waren .


----------



## ESX7.0 (10. Juni 2007)

hallo

wertvoller balkon!!  

ESX 7.0 grün 

ES 9.0 schwarz

XC 4.0 weiss


----------



## Levty (10. Juni 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


>


Nja, wenn das, was am Lenker hängt, mehr wert ist, als das Rad selbst, ...


----------



## De Freerider (10. Juni 2007)

Ich muss sagen, sehr geile Photos habt ihr hier im Forum =)

 Gruss


----------



## DGT 07 (10. Juni 2007)

Dann Zeig ich meins auch ma 
Sind zwar nich der Hammer wie einige hier  aber is
ja auch nur Hausrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (10. Juni 2007)

Hier mal was von mir.
Der erste Trail für mein ESX 6.


----------



## cos75 (11. Juni 2007)

Ein paar Bilder vom Altissimo am Gardasee:


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Juni 2007)

schöne aussicht. ende mai sah es da oben so aus:


----------



## fox hunter (11. Juni 2007)

ihr habt mich erwischt. ich springe wirklich nur über die box. war nur im richtigen moment abgedrückt. sieht doch ziemlich echt aus oder?
 ich fahr zwar gerne northshore, auch wenns schmal wird aber da rauf wäre echt was schwer gewesen.  

weitere bilder werden folgen. auch von echter northshore action.


----------



## Tom33 (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## tom23" (11. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ihr habt mich erwischt. ich springe wirklich nur über die box. war nur im richtigen moment abgedrückt. sieht doch ziemlich echt aus oder?
> ich fahr zwar gerne northshore, auch wenns schmal wird aber da rauf wäre echt was schwer gewesen.
> 
> weitere bilder werden folgen. auch von echter northshore action.



was heisst den hier "nur"?

coole Sache, werde ich mich nie trauen, weil ich immer das Gefühl hätte, mir zerreisst es meinen Hinterbau. Wenn Staabi meint, mit 108 Kilo brutto darf ich mit dem ES sowas machen, dann bitte ich um Freigabe!

Edit: So hoch ist es dann doch nicht, wie ich dachte, so hüpf ich dann doch auch rum.


----------



## fox hunter (11. Juni 2007)

wollte ich doch meinen. ist doch nur en kleinner hüpfer. mache aber hoffentlich bald wieder größere sätze.


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juni 2007)

soo, erstmal ganz viele   für die wunderschönen gardasse-bilder.
so weit bin ich am we leider nicht gekommen, konnte aber trotzdem die touren/all-mountain-fähigkeiten mal ausgiebig testen, mit dem Ergebnis  erste sahne!

hier: Gaiseljoch von Süd nach Nord - Auffahrt - im hintergrund die tuxer Gletscher:





endlich oben:





in der S-N richtung der wunderbare, flowige Trail - meist gröberer Untergrund als hier zu sehen, runter zur Weidener Hütte (ja, ich brauche andere Griffe  )





soo, und zum Abschluss dieser Canyon Werbung :





nach den vielen Höhenmetern kann ich dem ES 8 damit volle Alpencross-Tauglichkeit attestieren. (nur zum Tragen - zumindest so wie ich es bisher immer gemacht habe, stören die Züge unter dem Oberrohr ein wenig) Dass es auf den Passagen bergab herrlich geht, ist ja schon bekannt 
[edit:so, jetzt passt auch die quali der bilder]


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> schöne aussicht. ende mai sah es da oben so aus:


Tja und am letzten Samstag leider auch. Einfach eine schöne Schinderei von Torbole aus hoch, aber der 601 lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (11. Juni 2007)

schöne Bilder, nette Auflösung beim ersten Bild


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juni 2007)

> schöne Bilder, nette Auflösung beim ersten Bild



jo, sorry, 
...ist behoben


----------



## Melchior (11. Juni 2007)

]:->;3780284 schrieb:
			
		

> soo, erstmal ganz viele   für die wunderschönen gardasse-bilder.
> so weit bin ich am we leider nicht gekommen, konnte aber trotzdem die touren/all-mountain-fähigkeiten mal ausgiebig testen, mit dem Ergebnis  erste sahne!
> 
> hier: Gaiseljoch von Süd nach Nord - Auffahrt - im hintergrund die tuxer Gletscher:
> ...




Hi

Wie gut kommst Du mit dem ES die Berge hoch? Senkst Du die Gabel + Lockout bei Dämpfer..


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Juni 2007)

War am Sonntag auf dem Fichtelberg! (1.214,6 m ü. HN)

die Daten: 98,5km, 1800hm, 5:43h

Die Bilder:

Unterbecken, Pumpspeicherwerk Markersbach:





Auf dem Berg:











Auf dem Weg nach Unten:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Juni 2007)

Damit ihr auch mal "andere" Situationen seht:












Alpha am umziehen. Übrigens: Bis in Wald: 5 Minuten von meiner Haustür jetzt.. 



In Kreuznach: 50 Minuten..

Crazy: Wo gibts gute, verblockte, felsige Wege rund um Niedernhausen?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

5 Minuten? Ich würd mich erschiessen! Ich hab keine halbe Minute bis zu meinem Haustrail, mit Treppe am Anfang, so quasi zum aufwärmen  Danach teilweise steil und etwas verblockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Crazy: Wo gibts gute, verblockte, felsige Wege rund um Niedernhausen?



Am Altkönig  da fahren wir mal mit dir hin, das wird ein Spass


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

Foto Und Videopflicht!!! :d


----------



## E=MC² (11. Juni 2007)

Na auf jeden.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

sry für OT
@ Alpha:
Direkt bei Niedernhausen gibts wenige Trail und wenn nur kurze und keine verblockten. Was durchaus akzeptables gibts halt an der Hohen Kanzel, aber den wirst du ja sicher schon kennen.
Für mehr Spass muss man sich dann schon richtung Feldberg und Altkönig bewegen, dafür wirds da aber auch garantiert spassig und anstrengend


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juni 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie gut kommst Du mit dem ES die Berge hoch? Senkst Du die Gabel + Lockout bei Dämpfer..


also in den Alpen sehr gut, hier im Mittelgebirge an steilen Rampen kann es passieren, dass das Vorderrad mal etwas früher hochkommt, aber ich bin auch ein Jekyll von vorher gewöhnt, welches ja ein sehr langes Oberrohr+Radstand hat. Bin bis jetzt aber alles hochgekommen was ich hoch wollte. 
Die Alpen-Touren bin ich alle mit 120mm-140 mm (habe bei flacheren sachen öfter mal umgestellt, war sehr angenehm mal etwas anders zu sitzen). Hinten bergauf alles mit MC gefahren, blockieren des Dämpfers war absolut nicht nötig, nur einmal aber da wollt ich den RR-fahrer mit den Tennissocken versägen... .
Die 100mm habe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich >gebraucht<, nur eben um die Sitzposition mal ein wenig zu variieren.
bei so viel Text, da muss etz aber noch ein Bild her - sorry mir gehen die pics mit bike aus -zumal man auf den Single Trails immer so schlecht ein Foto von sich selbst machen kann. Aber passend zu deiner Frage, hier war ES auch unterwegs:


----------



## MrRossi (11. Juni 2007)

@ erkan1984
Wie schön auch mal ein Hardtail zu sehen!!!
MfG
MrRossi


----------



## unchained (11. Juni 2007)

das einzigste bike wo kein hinterbaudämpfer lecken kann...


----------



## Melchior (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob an meinem Nerve ES 8.0 das Schaltauge krumm ist oder bilde ich mir das nur ein. Die Schaltung selber funktioniert aber perfekt. Bin nicht gestürtzt etc.


----------



## Trollobaby (12. Juni 2007)

wozu dann drüber gedanken machen? Für mich sieht es übrigens gerade aus.


----------



## Melchior (12. Juni 2007)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyB (12. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> das einzigste bike wo kein hinterbaudämpfer lecken kann...



*oberlehrermodus an*
Einzig kann man nicht steigern, es ist schon einzig....ergo "einzige"
*oberlehrermodus aus*


----------



## Didi123 (12. Juni 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob an meinem Nerve ES 8.0 das Schaltauge krumm ist oder bilde ich mir das nur ein. Die Schaltung selber funktioniert aber perfekt. Bin nicht gestürtzt etc.



An meinem XC steht das Schaltwerk ähnlich schief - hab' mir da auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber das muss wohl so sein.
Die Schaltung funktioniert auch bestens.

(Solche Beiträge nächstes Mal besser hier posten *klick*, auch wenn Bilder im Spiel sind...)

Didi (Möchtegern-Mod)


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Einzig kann man nicht steigern, es ist schon einzig....ergo "einzige"


Und ich dachte, das fällt nur Österreichern auf...


----------



## löösns (12. Juni 2007)

kann leider auch kein actionpic präsentieren, aber vielleicht lässt sich die action daran ablesen...


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

löösi will Action ablesen?
(Sag mal, wo Biked man denn anständig im Osten?)

Nass:




Trocken:


----------



## braintrust (12. Juni 2007)

sehr schön 

leider nur handy 







kann die sattelstütze leider nich voll runtermachen...denke das da dann die schrauben vom hinterbau stören  carbonstütze kann man nicht kürzen, oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> carbonstütze kann man nicht kürzen, oder?


Doch. Die Technik ist aber eine andere als bei einer Alustütze -- keinesfalls mit Rohrschneider. Besser mit feiner Säge und Führung, die Schnittstelle anschließend mit Superkleber o.ä. "versiegeln". 
Details dazu bekommst du sicher in einem Tech-Talk-Subforum.


----------



## Luis72 (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
dann wollen wir die Wartenden mal mit Bildern versorgen:


















Gruss
Luis


----------



## fox hunter (12. Juni 2007)

hi luis, da ist es ja endlich. 
sieht verdammt gut aus. und fährt sich wahrscheinlich auch so. 
also ich bin mit meinem immer noch top zufrieden. einfach ein geiles teil das torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (12. Juni 2007)

Odi Ruffian MTB Lock on


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

These grips look fantastic!


----------



## tom23" (12. Juni 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann wollen wir die Wartenden mal mit Bildern versorgen:
> 
> 
> ...




*neid* 
ich will meins auch endlich 

gibts noch keine Actionpics?


----------



## Damistam (12. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> löösi will Action ablesen?
> (Sag mal, wo Biked man denn anständig im Osten?)
> 
> Nass:
> ...




Wie bekommt man des eigentlich wieder sauber?!?!?

Weil meins sah aufgrund der schlechten Wetterbedingungen auch schon öfter so aus aber, aber wie schafft man des ohne Hochdruckreiniger? 

THX

DamistaM


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> aber wie schafft man des ohne Hochdruckreiniger?


Zwei Möglichkeiten: 
a) ignorieren. Fällt ja sowieso wieder ab.
b) unmittelbar nach dem Fahren, wenn der Matsch noch weich ist, einfach mit einem normalen Gartenschlauch abspritzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (12. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zwei Möglichkeiten:
> a) ignorieren. Fällt ja sowieso wieder ab.
> b) unmittelbar nach dem Fahren, wenn der Matsch noch weich ist, einfach mit einem normalen Gartenschlauch abspritzen.




klingt vernünftig


----------



## booofrost (12. Juni 2007)

Hi hab mein ESX 8.0 bekommen hier erstmal nur ein bild, da ich zwar heut schon gleich ausgefahren bin (war total nass hat geregnet wie die sau) aber noch keine cam dabei hatte.
am wochenende werd ichs mal richtig testen und dann kommen ein paar schöne pics.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man des eigentlich wieder sauber?!?!?
> 
> Weil meins sah aufgrund der schlechten Wetterbedingungen auch schon öfter so aus aber, aber wie schafft man des ohne Hochdruckreiniger?



Das ding hat einen ehrenvollen Platz in einer Tiefgarage, wo es auch nen guten Gartenschlauch mit sonem verstelldings vornedran hat, von Sprühregen bis scharfem Strahl. Für hinter dem Tretlager und überall sonst wo der Dreck festsitzt wie dei Punks in einem zum Abriss vorgesehenen Haus nehm ich den starken Strahl, den rest kann man einfach Abduschen. Dann Trocknen lassen und Kette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Gabel/Dämpfer einölen.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zwei Möglichkeiten:
> a) ignorieren. Fällt ja sowieso wieder ab.
> b) unmittelbar nach dem Fahren, wenn der Matsch noch weich ist, einfach mit einem normalen Gartenschlauch abspritzen.



a) In der Schlammsaison sorge ich für nen einwandfreien Antrieb, der rest bleibt bedeckt 
b) Geht problemlos auch wenn der Stuhl trocken ist (siehe oben), habe das Bike aber bisher erst einmal mit Seife behandelt, damits mal wieder richtig sauber wird. War ja auch lange schön, jetzt aber auch schon nicht mehr...


----------



## Luis72 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

#Crazy-Racer - leider gibts noch keine Actionpics vom T8.0, weil ich mir mein Kreuz vorgestern furchtbar "verrenkt" habe und es gestern mit krummem Buckel gerade mal durch den nahegelegenen Park gescheucht habe um den Dämper grob einzustellen. 
Zu mehr hats leider nicht gereicht...(höchstens um bei einem kleinen jump am Parkende ein paar Schulkinder zu erschrecken)





MfG
Luis


----------



## aNo0Bis (13. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man des eigentlich wieder sauber?!?!?
> 
> Weil meins sah aufgrund der schlechten Wetterbedingungen auch schon öfter so aus aber, aber wie schafft man des ohne Hochdruckreiniger?
> 
> ...




Wie hast du bei dir auf der Arbeit kein WAP Reiniger rumstehen?
Also mit dem hast du alles in wenigen Minuten runter.  
Ach und....ohne groß werben zu wollen, aber es gibt für's Bike Schutzwachs, das sieht nicht nur völlig genial am Rahmen aus, es ist auch eine riesen Hilfe.
Ich sprüh mir das auch auf's Ritzelpaket, von daher brauch ich echt nur ein paar Tropfen Wasser und das Teil glänzt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## loxa789 (13. Juni 2007)

ein mountainbike hat nicht sauber zu sein es sollte gefahren werden,und das sollte man auch sehen. reinige mein rad nur mit gardenschlauch.


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
So mein bike ist endlich nach einigen Problemen/Verzögerungen angekommen.
Habs nur zusammengebaut, muss noch einiges machen wie Federelemente einstellen, tubelesskit montieren, Griffpositionen, was man halt so macht.....

Aber heute Abend geht es erstmal ne Runde raus ne kleine Testfahrt machen 

Wie bei den Anderen auch, ist eine P6 Carbon montiert, was mir eigentlich nicht so passt, aber was soll´s.
Auf jeden Fall hammergeil das Teil, hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so auf den trails wie es aussieht 
Das grün kommt auf den pics nicht ganz so rüber wie in echt, aber es sieht absolut spitzte aus, wie die anderen Farben auch.... Musste leider die Qualität runterschrauben weil ich im Moment mit Modem drin bin, bessere folgen, dann draußen


----------



## braintrust (13. Juni 2007)

sind das die quikstep? wäre cool wenn du vllt nen kleinen bericht geben könntest, grad was so den halt mit normalen sneakern betrifft


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juni 2007)

Bin die mal (mit SPD-Schuhen  ) auf dem Bike von Mr. Hayes gefahren. Einklicken konnte ich logischerweise nicht, der Stand war aber erstaunlich gut, deutlich besser als zB bei meinen PD-M545 mit Käfig.

Dafür kosten die dinger ein vermögen.. ich bleib bei SPD, fahre sowieso nur sehr sehr ungern Trails ohne runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Soo, habs hier stehn 
leider nur n Handybild, die Digi is im Urlaub


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juni 2007)

Neulich hatte mein Dämpfer nen Platten... 
(Natürlich musste genau dann die Pumpe defekt sein...)

Schaut irgendwie cool aus - müsste ich öfters machen


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2007)

Mit dem neuen Design der Quiksteps hat Atomlab ihr Pedal in die Reihe der (in Punkto Halt mit normalen Schuhen) miesen Shimano- und Crankbrothers-Kombipedale eingereiht...  
(zuvor hatte es tauschbare Schraubpins!)

...das letzte Kombi-Pedal, das noch sehr guten Halt mit normalen Schuhen bietet ist das hier: Wellgo D10 Magnesium.


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juni 2007)

Hmm interessante dinger. Aber zu bullige Optik


----------



## pjfa (13. Juni 2007)

My wife´s bike 




More pics @ http://poppi-ctb.blogspot.com/


----------



## pjfa (13. Juni 2007)




----------



## Trollobaby (13. Juni 2007)

nice


----------



## löösns (14. Juni 2007)

viel spass mit den quicksteps! 

ich hab die nach 2 wochen wieder entsorgt!
kein vernünftiger halt. weder in noch ausgeklickt! der ausklickpunkt war zu weich und der halt mit normalen schuhen zu schlecht! hab jetzt mallet c's. da ist der halt ausgeklickt resp mit turnschuhen ähnlich schwach wie bei den QS, aber wenigstens ein geiles klickpedal! sorry für OT!


----------



## Ryanotb (14. Juni 2007)

Some Picture of me this week in a DH Contest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (14. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sind das die quikstep? wäre cool wenn du vllt nen kleinen bericht geben könntest, grad was so den halt mit normalen sneakern betrifft



Ist halt immer die Frage wofür man sie benutzen will!
Im Gegensatz zu chrankbrothers und shimano find ich die viel besser weil einfach die Bügel besser wegklappen und nicht dermaßen unter der Schuhsohle drücken. Somit hat man auch mit normalen Schuhen mit einigermaßen fester Sohle guten Halt. Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einem mit Schraubpins.
Und gerade das leichte Ausklicken gefällt mir, weil ich im Gelände oft blitzschnell raus muss. Da hab ich keinen Bock auf bombenfesten Halt....

Hatte auch mal die Mallet montiert, aber das ging garnicht mir normalen Schuhen, weil die sich nachher zusehr in den Fuß gebohrt haben, dafür ist man sehr straff eingeklickt. 


Sone Kombi wie Floh im Schnee gezeigt hat, hatte ich auch mal. Für war das überhaupt nichts wenn ich in schwierigem Gelände unterwegs war, weil wenn ich das Pedal verlassen musste um zB zu Balancieren oder abzustützen musst ich erst anfangen wieder die richtige Seite zu suchen, das geht für mich garnichts wenn´s schwierig wird.

wenn man wirklich richtung freeride fährt kommt am um reine Schraubpin Pedale nicht drumrum. ZB die Crankbrothers 5050 heißen die glaub ich.

Fazit für die Quickstep:
Mit sneakers für die Stadt und kleine Runden zu empfehlen, für größere Touren lieber mit Mtb schuhen fahren, am besten eingeklickt.
Auf trails: super weil man superschnell draußen ist und auch mal unausgeklickt  weiter fahren kann.

Aber bei Pedalen muss eh jeder selber probieren..... ist Geschmackssache!


----------



## MUD´doc (14. Juni 2007)

@ tschobi
Wiei war denn so deine erste Ausfahrt mit deiner neuen "Freundin"? Hast ja lange gewartet und da waren die Erwartungen auch bestimmt groß... Das Grün sieht schon lecker aus. Hät mir das Teil vielleicht auch in Grün holen sollen, denn meine Freundin nennt mein ESX7.0 "Panzer", weil fett und walzt alles platt. Da hätte das Grün gut zu gepasst (habs in den chicen Grau, mag den edlen Grundton).


----------



## MUD´doc (14. Juni 2007)

F**k Tastenklemmer
Wie war denn so deine erste Ausfahrt... WIE...?
(blödes 10-Finger-Tippsystem)


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juni 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Sone Kombi wie Floh im Schnee gezeigt hat, hatte ich auch mal. Für war das überhaupt nichts wenn ich in schwierigem Gelände unterwegs war, weil wenn ich das Pedal verlassen musste um zB zu Balancieren oder abzustützen musst ich erst anfangen wieder die richtige Seite zu suchen, das geht für mich garnichts wenn´s schwierig wird.


In diesem Fall nicht. Der Hersteller war hier so schlau, die Pedale so auszulegen, dass sie sich mit der Klickseite automatisch nach unten drehen! D.h. dass man immer sofort perfekten Halt hat.


----------



## tschobi (14. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> In diesem Fall nicht. Der Hersteller war hier so schlau, die Pedale so auszulegen, dass sie sich mit der Klickseite automatisch nach unten drehen! D.h. dass man immer sofort perfekten Halt hat.



Dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus. 




> Wiei war denn so deine erste Ausfahrt mit deiner neuen "Freundin"? Hast ja lange gewartet und da waren die Erwartungen auch bestimmt groß... Das Grün sieht schon lecker aus. Hät mir das Teil vielleicht auch in Grün holen sollen, denn meine Freundin nennt mein ESX7.0 "Panzer", weil fett und walzt alles platt. Da hätte das Grün gut zu gepasst (habs in den chicen Grau, mag den edlen Grundton).



War absolut super! Federelemente muss ich noch ein wenig tüffteln, aber sonst erste Sahne. Habs im uphill schlechter erwartet, umso besser das es so gut vorwärts geht.
Panzer ist gut  Nur was sind dann die torques?? 
So jetzt melde ich mich aber erst mit Fotos wieder, bis dann


----------



## Deleted 76369 (14. Juni 2007)

Hi Crazy-Racer & Louis72: Habe auch das Torque 8.0 geordert und warte noch drauf - bin bloß grad sehr verwirrt von der Bikefarbe auf dem Foto....auf der Homepage hat das Bike ja schon eher schwarz ausgeshen - bei Euch auf den Bilder sieht es ja wirklich fast schon silber aus....wusstet Ihr das - oder täuschen die Bilder jetzt zu krass...

Grüsse aus München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (14. Juni 2007)

das eine ist Bildbearbeitung un das andere Realität. Bei den lackierten grünen und braunen Modellen ist der Unterschied noch krasser


----------



## solberg (14. Juni 2007)

so mein esx hats mitlerweile auch zu mir geschafft.
v.o.n.u.
nach der ersten ausfahrt,
rocky mountain(s) taugt immer als hintergrund,
da braucht man keine klickies


----------



## Trollobaby (15. Juni 2007)

und immer brave Loctite benutzen, nicht wahr


----------



## pjfa (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## solberg (15. Juni 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> und immer brave Loctite benutzen, nicht wahr



das war alles vorbereitet...man will ja auch was von den pins haben und keine verlieren


----------



## tom23" (15. Juni 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


>



Biking family!

Though your wife's got a cool way of wearing the helmet 

nice bikes, my girlfriend is a student so i have to save up some money to support our (my, to be honest) hobby.


----------



## Luis72 (15. Juni 2007)

für Ivo343:

ja, das ist so eine Art grobes grau/mattsilber. 
Es ist dasselbe grau wie beim Nerve ES 8, nur dort sind die Rohre rund und kleiner, weswegen die Farbe beim Nerve bei weitem dunkler wirkt.
Mir persönlich würde es beim Torque 8.0 auch gefallen, wenns das Grau  etwas dunkler wäre, aber es gefällt mir auch so sehr gut (vor allem nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit)

Gruss
Luis


----------



## Deleted 76369 (16. Juni 2007)

Das ist schon echt komisch - schade dunker wäre mir auch lieber.

Oh mann, jetzt wo Du die 6 Monate erwähnst.....ich hab erst am 31.05. bestellt (wie gesagt auch das torque 8.09 - ich glaub ich kann den Auftrag gleich stornieren - die Saison dürfte, zumindest mit Canyon, gelaufen sein.


----------



## pjfa (16. Juni 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

@ ivo: die T8 gehen doch momentan ganz gut da raus. Wegen der paar Tage würde ich nicht mehr stonieren. Ausser du hast so spät bestellt das die Rahmen schon alle weg sind und du auf die nächste Lieferung warten musst.
Hier mal ein etwas besseres Bild von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juni 2007)

Mah, i mog a a Lyrik hobn...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Juni 2007)

Nit nur du. Vorallem würde die sich am ESX sicher gut machen...

Wie ist die Performance ?


----------



## ashtray (16. Juni 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Nit nur du. Vorallem würde die sich am ESX sicher gut machen...



Meinst du nicht, dass die Gabel vielleicht ein wenig überdimensioniert für ein ESX wäre?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass die Gabel vielleicht ein wenig überdimensioniert für ein ESX wäre?


Für steile Wanderwege perfekt (flacher Lenkwinkel!). 
Bei gröberen Springereien muss man sie halt auf 140 absenken, um einen Rahmenbruch zu vermeiden...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass die Gabel vielleicht ein wenig überdimensioniert für ein ESX wäre?



Mag sein. Ist auch eher sinnlos, weil die Pike schon zum Bike passt.
Aber der "Will-haben"-Drang ist verdammt groß


----------



## cos75 (16. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass die Gabel vielleicht ein wenig überdimensioniert für ein ESX wäre?



Die Lyrik ist eine All-Mountain Gabel, die passt super in ein All-Mountain Bike.  

DAS ist überdimensioniert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3795439&postcount=10648


----------



## MIBO (16. Juni 2007)

nach 9 Monaten Wartezeit stell ich euch nun hier mein Baby vor:


----------



## fox hunter (16. Juni 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch mibo.
schaut geil aus. die farbe finde ich super. viel besser als auf der hp.
na dann ab auf die trails.


----------



## unchained (16. Juni 2007)

okay, jetzt bin ich neidisch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (16. Juni 2007)

Porn!


----------



## bliz2z (17. Juni 2007)

seeeehr nice . Ich will auch endlich!


----------



## thory (17. Juni 2007)

So,

jetzt gibt es auch ein Bild von meinem Torque8:





ausgerüstet mit

Hone Kurbel: 22/36/ Guard
Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten 200
Syntace VRO Vorbau und Lenker


und dann habe ich schon eine kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Radl gemacht:



 

 




die Fotos von mir und meinem Torque hat dankenswerterweise rsu gemacht, hier in Action zu sehen:






Zum Torque 8:
mir kommt das Rad vom Handling her besser als 2006er vor - wobei ich mein 2006er seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr habe. Die Hinterbau fühlt sich beim ersten draufsetzen gleich anders an - man versinkt so ein bisschen wie im Sofa (schön viel SAG). Das Torque 2 hat sich da mehr wie ein tourenrad angefühlt. Die Bremsen sind ok - wenn auch bislang nicht begeisternd. Was wirklich sehr schön ist, ist die neue Brems/ Schaltungsgriff Kombi. Da liegt die Bremse gut in dem einen Finger und die Schalthebel sind genau da wo man sie braucht.

Die ausgebauten Teile (Laufräder, 180mm Scheibe, Lenker, Griffe, XT Kurbel) sind an mein Liteville gewandert, was jetzt in etwas der vorgesehenen Zielkonfiguration entspricht:





Grüße


----------



## bliz2z (17. Juni 2007)

schönes Bike und schöne Bilder thory


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es auch ein Bild von meinem Torque8


Ja wie jetzt, nun doch ein neues Torque?

Ad Tour: Wunderschöner Berg!


----------



## thory (17. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, nun doch ein neues Torque?



 so war das von Anfang an geplant. Ein Liteville mag universell sein, es ist aber sicherlich keine Alternative zum Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2007)

Ich meinte nur, weil ich irgendwas im Kopf hatte, dass du aufgrund mehrerer Lieferterminverschiebungen die Bestellung storniert hättest...
...viell. verwechsle ich da was, egal.


----------



## thory (17. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> nach 9 Monaten Wartezeit stell ich euch nun hier mein Baby vor:



Dann viel Spaß mit Deinem Teil! Bin gespannt wie es Dir gefällt. 

Gruss


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (17. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


>




Wem gehört denn der Blutfleck auf dem Felsen   sieht fies aus...

ansonsten ein wahnsinnig geiles Bikegebiet, das du da vor der Tür hast.  und natürlich auch ein endgeiles Bike


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> nach *9 Monaten* Wartezeit stell ich euch nun hier mein *Baby* vor



 War das ne Wassergeburt? So ein riesending, das muss doch wehtun 

Viel spass damit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

sehr schön Thory 
von meiner ersten T8 Ausfahrt gibts leider keine Bilder, Digiakku war leer mit auf Tour 
aber die 06er Bikes sollen ja auch noch gewürdigt werden


----------



## ]:-> (17. Juni 2007)

Boah "thory" ich möcht sofort ins auto springen und los ... tolle bilder, und wirklich adäquate einweihung für dein torque.


----------



## Bechy (17. Juni 2007)

Sehr schönes Motiv 

Hier mal ein paar neue Fotos von meinem XC3. Auch mit einem Einsteiger-Fully kann man relativ schnell fahren  (Aber nächstes Jahr hole ich mir ein Canyon Hardtail... im Kopf geht es einen dann besser  LOL ).
















MfG,
Bechy


----------



## E=MC² (17. Juni 2007)

Ich hab heute ein ES oder ESX 2007 für ca. 1 sec. im Vorbeifahren gesehen und finde, dass der Rahmen und v.a. der neue Schriftzug in natura nochmal viel geiler aussehen, als auf Bildern.

Ach ja, vllt. ist der Besitzer ja auch hier im Forum aktiv. Wir sind am Industriegebiet Trosdorf, Nähe Bamberg, aneinander vorbeigefahren. Ich war mit meinem Stereo dort.


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Juni 2007)

@Thory: Da hast Du Dir ja mit Deutschlands höchstem Berg `ne nette Spielwiese für die Einweihungsfahrt ausgesucht. 
Schönes Bike. 

Heute nochmal ne Ausfahrt mit`m Schluchti (pic leider etwas überbelichtet) mit Blick auf Zugspitze.





Tschö
Oli


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> @Thory: Da hast Du Dir ja mit Deutschlands höchstem Berg `ne nette Spielwiese für die Einweihungsfahrt ausgesucht.
> Schönes Bike.
> 
> Heute nochmal ne Ausfahrt mit`m Schluchti (pic leider etwas überbelichtet) mit Blick auf Zugspitze.
> ...



OLi, 
Euer Weg ist aber auch sehr schön. Was macht denn die lyrische 2-stufen Forke? Besserung in Aussicht?


habe noch ein paar pics von der Einweihungsfahrt aufbereitet und hochgeladen:



 

 



und noch ein paar in der Gallerie.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (18. Juni 2007)

Jungs, Ihr macht echt was mit Eurer Freizeit!

Thory, ich hätte gerne Dein Geld und auch Deinen Berg vor der Haustür 
Liteville sieht schon sehr geil aus!


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2007)

tom23";3802048 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Thory, ich hätte gerne Dein Geld ...
> ...




Kein Problem, ist zur Zeit bei  Canyon bzw Liteville/Syntace, von mir aus kannst Du es Dir da holen ...


----------



## booofrost (18. Juni 2007)

Hier auch mal ein paar bilder von meiner ersten ausfahrt:





















is nix spektakuläres.........


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Juni 2007)

@Thory: Lt. Sportimport kommen diese Woche die Teile u. dann wird auf U-turn umgerüstet. So spassig die Zeit mit dem BM-SL war, das Lapierre ist eine Klasse für sich.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> @Thory: Lt. Sportimport kommen diese Woche die Teile u. dann wird auf U-turn umgerüstet. So spassig die Zeit mit dem BM-SL war, das Lapierre ist eine Klasse für sich.



Umrüsten auf U-turn ist wohl der einzig sinnvolle Ansatz zur Reparatur, ansonsten käme das "Schluchti" wohl wieder in den ungewollten Dauereinsatz. Das Lapierre würde mich auch mal interessieren, als die Canyon Lieferzeiten wiedermal so unbestimmt aussahen habe ich auch nach dem Lapierre geschielt, mich aber dann doch nicht getraut.

Gruss


----------



## vanmaxis (18. Juni 2007)

@booofrost   wo ging die erste ausfahrt den hin?


----------



## GerhardO (18. Juni 2007)

@thory: Du hast es zwar noch ned so lang, aber fehlt Dir am Radl ein Kettenspanner?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @thory: Du hast es zwar noch ned so lang, aber fehlt Dir am Radl ein Kettenspanner?



Ich habs ja auch und auf meiner Tour am Samstag ist mehr als nur einmal die Kette nicht da geblieben wo sie hinsollte 
habe jetzt ne 3-fach KeFü montiert, damit sollte Ruhe sein.


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @thory: Du hast es zwar noch ned so lang, aber fehlt Dir am Radl ein Kettenspanner?




OK, jetzt habe ich Deine Frage kapiert: ja, definitiv, sowas wäre gut. Die Kette findet sich oft auf irgendwelchen Kettenblättern/Ritzeln wieder und wenn man plötzlich antreten muss/will rattert es erstmal im Getriebe.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (18. Juni 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> @booofrost   wo ging die erste ausfahrt den hin?



Döbraberg, da bei schwarzenbach am wald (bayern).......


----------



## GerhardO (18. Juni 2007)

@Thory: Macht nix - Dein Hirn ist ja noch ganz benebelt von den ersten Eindrücken!!! 

@Crazy: ging die Montage problemlos? Was is da für'n Spanner?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Montage bereitete keine Probleme, is ja auch Selbstbau...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)




----------



## unchained (18. Juni 2007)

junge junge, härtere feder !


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Juni 2007)

Aber echt 
Ein Crazy Racer ist nichts ohne XC-Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> junge junge, härtere feder !



Das ist die bis 82kg...ich wiege 73kg...geht halt auch aus 120cm ins Flat...auch wenn man das auf dem Bild nicht wirklich gut sieht


----------



## unchained (18. Juni 2007)

dann änder die progression... ist sie denn nicht spürbar durchgeschlagen?


----------



## biketunE (18. Juni 2007)

Ja aber der Dämpfer ist doch auch voll drin... 
Also ich habe lieber 1-2cm Reserve...auch wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht drope!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Ist nicht durchgeschlagen, das war bei der max. Einfederung, und die kann bis ganz oben hin. 
Ich hätte auch lieber nen cm Reserve...aber was will man machen. Bei der nächst härteren Feder (bis 92kg, ich habe 73kg) würde sie aufm Trail wohl gar nix mehr machen  habe so schon nur 12% SAG.
Den Dämpfer habe ich der Gabel angepasst, auch tendenziell zu hart aufgepumpt und auch 12% SAG.
Der nutzt weniger vom FW aus, ist aber auch in der progressivsten Stellung.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Also ich habe lieber 1-2cm Reserve...auch wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht drope!


2cm Reserve bei einer 80mm Gabel? Da ist ja dann nimmer viel Federwegsnutzung...

Meine 80mm-Skareb schlägt schon gelegentlich durch -- halt nicht richtig hart, sondern, ähm, "sanft". Die segnet deshalb nicht gleich das Zeitliche.


----------



## biketunE (18. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich habe bergab 115cm...


----------



## Richi2000 (18. Juni 2007)

@thory: Coole Tourenfotos! PS: keine Probleme mit den BB im steinigen Gelände? - wir mussten dauernd Patschen flicken auch mit wesentlich fetteren Gazzas.
@crazy racer: wirklich crazy- nicht die progression ändern sondern die Ausrüstung- PROTEKTOREN und einen ordentlichen Helm!


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe bergab 115cm...


Ach so, ja dann passt's gut...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> @crazy racer: wirklich crazy- nicht die progression ändern sondern die Ausrüstung- PROTEKTOREN und einen ordentlichen Helm!



weiche Wiese, 100m von zuhause  die Protektoren liegen zuhause, war ja nur ein kleiner Hupser um mal eben n Foto zu machen. Wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde werde ich morgen mal ausgibig mit der Low- und Highspeeddämpfung rumspielen. Allerdings habe ich so langsam den Verdacht das da einfach nur zu wenig Öl drin ist...


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> weiche Wiese ... 100m von zuhause ... die Protektoren liegen zuhause ... war ja nur ein kleiner Hupser um mal eben n Foto zu machen...


Hehe, der Gedanke kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor...
Da kommen dann gern solche Löcher dabei raus, wenn man vom Pedal abrutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juni 2007)

So ´ne Grütze.
Gestern einen neuen Singletrail entdeckt und dachte: hey, dat könnt´n schönes Foto fürs Forum geben. Zurück nach Hause, um die Kamera zu holen (bei "mal eben eine Runde drehen" habe ich sie halt nicht dabei) und dabei das Schaltauge krumm geschlagen. Suuuuuuper...  
Kommt ein Pic halt später.
@Tschobi
Hab meine Freundin gefragt. Wenn für sie ein ESX ein Panzer ist, dann ist das Torque ein Schlachtschiff! Klingt alles ganz schön martialisch von ihr, aber diese Geräte sind ja kein Kindergeburtstag


----------



## pjfa (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## GerhardO (19. Juni 2007)

Herrliches Stimmungsbild - Mond und Venus am Horizont...

Nur dieses Radl stört!


----------



## thory (19. Juni 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> @thory: Coole Tourenfotos! PS: keine Probleme mit den BB im steinigen Gelände? - wir mussten dauernd Patschen flicken auch mit wesentlich fetteren Gazzas.
> ...


ja - die Bestellung für die DH Schlappen ist auch schon 'raus.  Müssen aber erst ankommen, bevor ich diese montieren kann.

Gruss


----------



## braintrust (19. Juni 2007)

1. esx-probetour in meck-pomm,
unsere beiden süßen


----------



## GerhardO (19. Juni 2007)

Man beachte vor allem die Einschußlöcher in der Warntafel...

Ich hoffe, ihr tragt da keine normalen Windstopper- sondern kugelsichere Westen!


----------



## braintrust (19. Juni 2007)

jo wir fanden auch mitten im wald so einen redneck-bauernhof....gleich wieder umgedreht...


----------



## Sisu (19. Juni 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hab meine Freundin gefragt. Wenn für sie ein ESX ein Panzer ist, dann ist das Torque ein Schlachtschiff! Klingt alles ganz schön martialisch von ihr, aber diese Geräte sind ja kein Kindergeburtstag



....waren am Sonntag im Bikepark Geisskopf....und wenn man die DH/Freeridebikes die da so rumfahren/hüpfen mit unseren Canyons vergleicht.....sehen unsere doch eher nach Racebikes aus(extremer Leichtbau) 
das waren wirklich martialische Geräte....aber zum "nur Bergabfahren" sicher ganz spassig 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Astaroth (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



Servus,
die Bilder schreien  nach einem Pearl im 07er Torque  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (19. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ja - die Bestellung für die DH Schlappen ist auch schon 'raus.  Müssen aber erst ankommen, bevor ich diese montieren kann.
> 
> Gruss



C32?


----------



## Augus1328 (19. Juni 2007)

@Astaroth: Ich glaub die Bilder schreien eher nach einem richtigen Setup. Schau Dir mal das Video dazu in der Videothek an. Ist ja eigentlich eher ein Hüpfer  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## thory (19. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> C32?


Nee, dann würde meine power nicht mehr reichen um überhaupt am Trailkopf anzukommen.
Ich habe mir Muddy Mary geordert und zwar die weiche Mischung für vorne und die Triple Component für hinten.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Astaroth (19. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> @Astaroth: Ich glaub die Bilder schreien eher nach einem richtigen Setup. Schau Dir mal das Video dazu in der Videothek an. Ist ja eigentlich eher ein Hüpfer
> 
> Gruß
> Oli



Dere,
das Video hab ich schon gesehen nur leider war es bei meinem 06er Torque genau das gleiche das der Fox (ca.25%Sag) bei einem solchen Hüpfer den gesamten Federweg ausnutzte. 
Vielleicht war ich ja auch nur zu deppert um den Fox richtig einzustellen aber mit dem Pearl jetzt im Torque hab ich das Problem nicht mehr.
Möchte mit meiner Aussage keine Diskussion über einen Pearl im 07er Torque auslösen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## kalimano (20. Juni 2007)

Mini roadgap in castellina with my  FRX


----------



## Chris B. (20. Juni 2007)

Ein scheues Torque allein im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

hier ein kleiner Testhüpfer am morgen nach der Bike-Abholung:




und ein Ausflug in die Uinaschlucht letzten Samstag:




Übrigens funktionieren die Bremsen bei mir bis jetzt tadellos, nur auf der gestrigen Gondeltour nach Vöran (besser bekannt in der bike unter "Meran Gondeltour") wurde die Hinterbremse so heiss, dass sich der Bremshebel irgendwann bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken liess. Da hab ich dann angehalten und verstanden, weshalb manche von vornherein auch hinten lieber eine 200er Scheibe bevorzugen 

MfG
Luis


----------



## pjfa (21. Juni 2007)

More pics at http://poppi-ctb.blogspot.com/2007/06/minha-primeira-volta-com-luz-do-sol.html


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> ...wurde die Hinterbremse so heiss, dass sich der Bremshebel irgendwann bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken liess. Da hab ich dann angehalten und verstanden, weshalb manche von vornherein auch hinten lieber eine 200er Scheibe bevorzugen


Bremst du vorne möglicherweise zu wenig?

Die Uina-Schlucht schaut wie immer toll aus!


----------



## loxa789 (21. Juni 2007)

hatte noch nie das problem mit einer zu heisen bremse wiege aber auch nur 65kg. glaube auch das das nur ein problem der bremstechnik ist. ich versuche wenn möglich kurz und dafür hart zu bremsen. sollte dauer bremsen von nöten(sehr steil und verblockt) versuche ich trotztem die bremse immer wieder kurz zu öffnen. etwas schneller rollt das bike auch besser über fiese wurzels und steine.


----------



## h34d (21. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> So,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn das für Arm- und Beinschoner?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

loxa789 schrieb:


> hatte noch nie das problem mit einer zu heisen bremse wiege aber auch nur 65kg. glaube auch das das nur ein problem der bremstechnik ist. ich versuche wenn möglich kurz und dafür hart zu bremsen. sollte dauer bremsen von nöten(sehr steil und verblockt) versuche ich trotztem die bremse immer wieder kurz zu öffnen. etwas schneller rollt das bike auch besser über fiese wurzels und steine.


Moment, wir sprechen hier von zwei verschiedenen Dingen.
Probleme mit Überhitzung kann man immer haben, auch wenn man 210/200 Scheiben hat...
...dafür braucht's nur die "richtige" Strecke und entsprechendes Fahrergewicht.

Was mich irritiert hat, war dass hier nur die hintere Scheibe überlastet war -- etwas, dass ich aus meiner Erfahrung und auch im Freundeskreis gar nicht kenne. Da waren stets beide Scheiben (vorne 20mm größer als hinten) ziemlich synchron an der Belastungsgrenze.





(wobei mir Thory sicher gleich widersprechen wird...  )


----------



## Ryanotb (21. Juni 2007)

Me with my torque 3 :


----------



## loxa789 (21. Juni 2007)

nur die harten kommen durch und da auch nur 2% welcher "mann braucht schon arm bzw beinschoner.


----------



## Nerv(us) (21. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Übrigens funktionieren die Bremsen bei mir bis jetzt tadellos, nur auf der gestrigen Gondeltour nach Vöran (besser bekannt in der bike unter "Meran Gondeltour") wurde die Hinterbremse so heiss, dass sich der Bremshebel irgendwann bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken liess. Da hab ich dann angehalten und verstanden, weshalb manche von vornherein auch hinten lieber eine 200er Scheibe bevorzugen
> 
> ...



Hi, wo ist die Uinaschlucht, bei Vöran? Warum kenne ich die nicht  bin jeden Herbst rund um Meran. Such jedes mal neue Wege zum Wandern & Biken.


----------



## ]:-> (21. Juni 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Hi, wo ist die Uinaschlucht, bei Vöran? Warum kenne ich die nicht  bin jeden Herbst rund um Meran. Such jedes mal neue Wege zum Wandern & Biken.



http://www.mountainbiketrails.de/trails/trail.php5?id_trail=4&id_foto=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

loxa789 schrieb:


> nur die harten kommen durch und da auch nur 2% welcher "mann braucht schon arm bzw beinschoner.


?


----------



## braintrust (21. Juni 2007)

hab eben gesehen das die T8 auch die carbon p6 haben, könnt ihr die im torque komplett versenken?
beim ESX in M stehen da noch gute 10cm drüber und tiefer geht nicht ?!


----------



## Nerv(us) (21. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hab eben gesehen das die T8 auch die carbon p6 haben, kÃ¶nnt ihr die im torque komplett versenken?
> beim ESX in M stehen da noch gute 10cm drÃ¼ber und tiefer geht nicht ?!



1. Geht mir ganz genauso - habe beim runter machen noch keine Gewalt anwenden wollen, gibt nicht nur Kratzer, das Carbon kann dann auch noch schneller reiÃen. Sowas muss leichtlÃ¤ufig funktionieren.
2. Was will ich mit einem Carbonrohr. NatÃ¼rlich ist es super robust und dazu sehr leicht, muss aber vorsichtiger mit umgehen. Die paar Gramm. Ich finde Carbonteile wiedersprechen dem Konzept des ESX. So etwas gehÃ¶rt zu Marathon oder dergleichen.

Ich weiÃ, wir hÃ¤tten sonst vielleicht noch 1-2 Monate auf die Bikes warten mÃ¼ssen. Die Carbonsattelstange soll Ã¼brigens 138 â¬ kosten. Mir wÃ¤re Alu aber lieber.
Allgemeiner Kritikpunkt zur P6, siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/383301/cat/18213
Nach den ersten 4 Stunden mit dem Bike beim Aufsteigen. Wiege nur 70 kg.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> 2. Was will ich mit einem Carbonrohr. Natürlich ist es super robust und dazu sehr leicht, muss aber vorsichtiger mit umgehen. Die paar Gramm. Ich finde Carbonteile wiedersprechen dem Konzept des ESX. So etwas gehört zu Marathon oder dergleichen.


Dann verkauf sie doch, ersetz sie um eine günstige XLC-Stütze und freu dich über das gesparte Geld...


----------



## fitze (21. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dann verkauf sie doch, ersetz sie um eine günstige XLC-Stütze und freu dich über das gesparte Geld...



Eben. Ich kann das algemeine "Gemeckere" zur Carbon-P6 auch nicht nachvollziehen. Die Teile gehen bei ebay annähernd zum Neupreis weg. Da bekommt man jede mögliche Alustütze für.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Juni 2007)

Plötzlich war es da.





Bestellt KW10. VMT KW18. Ankunft KW25. Und das alles ohne Infos von Canyon. 

Canyon Werbung (mountainbike magazin 07/2007, Seite79:
100% Canyon. 0% Wartezeit.

Canyon Erfahrung meinerseits:
 Mehr Wartezeit als angegeben. 0% Information.


--> Endlich wieder ein eigenes Bike zum biken !


----------



## unchained (22. Juni 2007)

grandios, gefällt mir !


----------



## renderscout (22. Juni 2007)

@klaus_fusion

einfach nur "HAMMER" Sieht echt heftig aus...ich wünsche jedenfalls VIEL SPASS


----------



## booofrost (22. Juni 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> 1. Geht mir ganz genauso - habe beim runter machen noch keine Gewalt anwenden wollen, gibt nicht nur Kratzer, das Carbon kann dann auch noch schneller reißen. Sowas muss leichtläufig funktionieren.
> 2. Was will ich mit einem Carbonrohr. Natürlich ist es super robust und dazu sehr leicht, muss aber vorsichtiger mit umgehen. Die paar Gramm. Ich finde Carbonteile wiedersprechen dem Konzept des ESX. So etwas gehört zu Marathon oder dergleichen.
> 
> Ich weiß, wir hätten sonst vielleicht noch 1-2 Monate auf die Bikes warten müssen. Die Carbonsattelstange soll übrigens 138  kosten. Mir wäre Alu aber lieber.
> ...



kann man die unten nich einfach absägen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (22. Juni 2007)

@klaus_fusion: Lecker, Lecker und nochmals Lecker. Glückwunsch zu deisem SUPER Bike. WÜrde ich gerne mal fahren, du wohnst nicht zufällig in Bochum und Umgebung?


----------



## agnes (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.
> Canyon Werbung (mountainbike magazin 07/2007, Seite79:
> 100% Canyon. 0% Wartezeit.
> 
> ...



diese werbung bezog sich lagerware^^^also nichts verwechseln


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

Diese Werbung bezieht sich auf Canyon als Ganzes!!! Oder glaubst du, ein Kunde, der ein Rad will, unterscheidet da???

Kleiner Tipp an C.: wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Elefanten schmeissen!


----------



## johnnyg (22. Juni 2007)

So mein XC 5 ist heute gekommen  

Allerdings fehlt das Bedienungshandbuch  Gibts das irgendwo zum runterladen? Hab bei Canyon nur die Bike Guard Anleitung gefunden.


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Juni 2007)

agnes schrieb:


> also nichts verwechseln


 
Dies ist der Bilder Thread. Meine Erfahrung habe ich im Wartezimmer kund getan. Davon kannst du dir hier ein Bild machen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3815282&postcount=3640

Viele Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Diese Werbung bezieht sich auf Canyon als Ganzes!!!


Wenn man die Werbung genau betrachtet, sieht man, dass sie sich tatsächlich nur auf die Expressbikes bezieht.

In der Wahrnehmung des Lesers wird die Aussage natürlich auf Canyon als Ganzes umgemünzt, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juni 2007)

booofrost schrieb:


> kann man die unten nich einfach absägen???


Wäre auch meine Lösung, solange es mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe passt. Hat auch ein Freund v. mir, der ein ESX hat, so gemacht...


----------



## agnes (22. Juni 2007)

man sollte schon verstehn was da steht. für mich ist klar was lagerware bedeutet.

was meinst du mit deinem c tipp?


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

C. = Canyon

War nur zu faul, es auszuschreiben! Hätte ich aber lieber mal machen sollen, denn dann hätte ich mir dieses Geschreibsel sparen können.


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wußt ich`s doch   Immer diese Geheimniskrämerei Klaus_Canyon  

Schönes Bike u. daß bricht Dir unter`m Arsch auch nicht auseinander, hehe...


----------



## gentic (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow... fättes bike! *lechz*

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Sisu (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes Bike!
Viel Spaß damit 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Deleted 76369 (22. Juni 2007)

Wow...hab mein t8 auch grad von der Post geholt. @klaus_fusion: Ich glaub auf`m Olyberg werd ich dann morgen auch gleich mein erstes Foto machen 

PS: Man hört ja immer wieder von langen Lieferzeiten by Canyon usw. oder bei Dir keine Info`s - irgendwie scheine ich das positive Bspl. zu sein.
-> Bestellt: 01.06.07
-> Geliefert: 21.06.07
-> Info das Bike rausgeht: 20.06.2007

Na ja, bei einem muss es ja klappen 

Sollte mich vielleicht nicht zu Früh freuen - geh jetzt erstmal runter zum montieren....


----------



## braintrust (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

man kann den Hebel frei drehen wenn die Steckachse eingeschraubt ist...einfach leicht in richtung schließen kippen das er aus der Aussparung raus kommt.


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385465
> sehr schickes teil
> weil ich es grad seh...zum thema steckachse...bekommst du den schnellspanner auch nicht so hin, wie auf den katalogbildern, also mit dem hebel nach oben?
> ich hab bei mir bestimmt 10mal anders angesetzt und immer kam ich in der waagerechten position raus...


 
Danke danke! Nein, den spanner hab ich auch nur nach hinten bekommen. Ich denke das lass ich gleich so. Wenn ich ihn woandershin drehen würde dann dreht er sich doch eh wieder nach hinten !!
Wegen meiner hohen Geschwindigkeit, mit der ich unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (22. Juni 2007)

sehr schönes Torque

@CR: muss doch "meistens" heißen, oder? Das du doch in den Augen weh.


----------



## cos75 (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Plötzlich war es da.



@klaus_ex_fusion: Dem Foto nach bist du ja den Olympiaberg nur halb raufgefahren, ganz schon schwach.   Meine Jungfernfahrt damals ging auch auf den Olympiaberg, aber ich war stark genug den Gipfel zu erreichen !


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Juni 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @klaus_ex_fusion: Dem Foto nach bist du ja den Olympiaberg nur halb raufgefahren, ganz schon schwach.  Meine Jungfernfahrt damals ging auch auf den Olympiaberg, aber ich war stark genug den Gipfel zu erreichen !
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224627


 
S tritt sich ja auch leichter als L ! Ausserdem hast du ja damals noch Rennradreifen drauf gehabt.


----------



## fox hunter (22. Juni 2007)

habt doch auch ne steckachse an der lyrik oder? also bei der domain macht man zu und dann kann man den spanner noch weiterdrehen. kann aber sein das es en anderes system ist.

sehr nices bike übrigens.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

wie oben schonmal geschrieben...auch unser Klemmhebel ist frei positionierbar...


----------



## tschobi (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> man kann den Hebel frei drehen wenn die Steckachse eingeschraubt ist...einfach leicht in richtung schließen kippen das er aus der Aussparung raus kommt.



 

Das hab ich jetzt schon oft gehört. Es meinen ziemlich viele das der Spanner wieder in die Auskerbung muss, ich weiß garnicht warum 

Naja, auf jedenfall kann man jede Stellung spannen!


Mal kurz off Topic:
Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Bettys in "normalem" Gelände.... hätte die evtl gern, wenn die Nobbys runtergefahren sind.
Müssen dann aber auch noch einigermaßen brauchbar auf Touren sein, und trotzdem mal ein bikeparkeinsatz mitmachen....


----------



## franzf (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

Hier mal zwei Bilder von der letzten größeren Biketour auf meinem alten Bike. Zu sehen ist das Canyon XC 5.0 (2007) meines Bike-Kollegen. Die sind mittlerweilse SEHR glücklich miteinander verheiratet 
Mich sieht man nicht, wär auch recht schwer, war hinter der Kamera .


 


Morgen gehts auch mit meinem Neuen auf größere Erkundungsfahrt durch die Oberbayerischen Voralpen, mal schaun was so an Bildern hergeht 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## pfohlenrolle (23. Juni 2007)

So, heute haben Hirnie und ich mal wieder den Stadtwald unsicher gemacht. Dabei waren feine lokale Spezialitäten wie Fischerpfad, Kondertal oder Königsbacher. Nachahmen dringend empfohlen  
Bis auf Schnee und Hagel war Wetter-technisch auch alles vertreten...
Hier ein paar Pics:




(Hirnie auf dem Einstieg zum Fischerpfad)




(andere Ansicht)




(Blick auf die Winniger Brücke)




(Ich auf'm Fischer...)




(nochmal Hirnie am Zugang zum Königsbacher-Spaß)


----------



## franzf (23. Juni 2007)

Ok, wie versprochen Fotos von der heutigen Tour mit meinem neuen dollem Big Mountain 2.
Es ging von Petern (Jachenau) über das Laine-Tal Richtung Glaswandschrte.

Leider ist *der Singletrail Glaswandscharte - Tanneralm + Übergang Glaswandscharte (die ganze Schiebestrecke) wegen Holzfällarbeiten bis Ende Juli gesperrt!*, falls da in naher Zukunft wer fahren will. Man wird umgeleitet... also die unfahrbare Variante (laut Moser) nach Westen in Richtung Staffelalm gewählt. Das Ding kann man in weiten Abschnitten richtig gut fahren!



 



Leider ist die Kamera nicht die schnellste...

Nach der ersten kleinen Tour kann ich sagen, das Bike fährt das bergauf, was ich mit meinem alten sch**** Hardtail auch gepackt habe. Singletrail geht dolle (auch Bergaufpassagen), sobalds bergab geht kann es nicht schnell genug sein (auch gerne verblockter ). Ich bin also sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Vor allem hat es sehr robuste Komponenten (DT Swiss-FR-Laufräder, RaceFace Atlas Kurbel+Innenlager, Sherman Breakout, robuster Rahmen, griffige Bremsen, ...), und um das gings mir beim Kauf ja hauptsächlich.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. Juni 2007)

Hier ein paar Pix von der heutigen Ausfahrt:
Turgi - Baldegg - Rüsler - Baldegg - Gebenstorfer Horn - Turgi






Blick auf die Alpen von der Baldegg





Blick auf die Lägern





Rüsler richtung Regensdorf





Rüsler Trail





Blick vom Gebenstorfer Horn auf den Zusammenfluss von Aare, Reuss und Limmat 

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität ! Eine neue Kamera ist bereits bestellt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

und in Action


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Leider ist die Kamera nicht die schnellste...


Inwiefern? Falls du die kleine Bewegungsunschärfe beim ersten Bild meinst: dreh den ISO-Wert in so einem Fall eine Stufe rauf. Da hättest du dann 1/400s Verschlusszeit gehabt, was für ein "eingefrorenes" Foto hier reichen hätte sollen.

@pfohlenrolle: du hast einen gewaltigen Fettfleck am Objektiv! 

@crazy-racer: fesch!


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juni 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Pix von der heutigen Ausfahrt:
> Turgi - Baldegg - Rüsler - Baldegg - Gebenstorfer Horn - Turgi
> 
> 
> ...



Hesch äs Büüchli becho? Aufpassen, sonst endest du wie ich 
Schick, schick! Auf dem Rüsler war ich letzten So auch. Da hats auch nen fiesen Trail, kurz vor dem Teufelskeller mit sautiefen Spurrinnen. (Ist doch der Rüsler, oder?) Irgendwann hats mich abgebockt und ich landete in den Dornen und Brennesseln 

Aber alles egal, Hauptsache ne Coke!  Hast du jetzt SPD drauf?  
Wann wollen wir mal wieder fahren? Muss dir noch die Albiskette zeigen.


----------



## franzf (24. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Falls du die kleine Bewegungsunschärfe beim ersten Bild meinst: dreh den ISO-Wert in so einem Fall eine Stufe rauf. Da hättest du dann 1/400s Verschlusszeit gehabt, was für ein "eingefrorenes" Foto hier reichen hätte sollen.


Danke für deine Mühen, aber mit Fotografie kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus 
Die gewählte (oder maximale) Verschlusszeit macht nicht die Geschwindigkeit einer Kamera aus. Ich meinte die Auslöseverzögerung. (Anm.: Als Maß für die Geschwindigkeit einer Kamera wird meist auch die max. Anzahl Bilder/sec mit einbezogen). Mit Autofokusnachführung ist mit dem Dingens nix, so dass die Fotos eher "statisch" entanden sind. Dynamik ensteht nicht durch Wischspuren am Biker (vor scharfer Landschaft) sondern durch interessante Mitzieheffekte. (Natürlich auch durch kompositorische Mittel...)
Und Mitzieheffekte sind nur schwer erreichbar ohne Autofokusnachführung.

Das hab ich da eigentlich andeuten wollen 

Wobei ich solche geilen Freezes mitten in der Luft schon geil finde, aber bei dem Speed reicht auch 1/400s nicht mehr...

Beste Grüße
Franz


----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hesch äs Büüchli becho? Aufpassen, sonst endest du wie ich


Ja das ist noch immer das Weihnachtsgeschenk das ich stets mit mir rumtrage ! Immerhin lasse ich mich fotografieren, im Gegensatz zu dir !



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt SPD drauf?
> Wann wollen wir mal wieder fahren? Muss dir noch die Albiskette zeigen.


Ja, die Quicksteps sind was geiles zum freeriden. Da ich aber vor Allem auf Trails und Forststrassen unterwegs bin, habe ich wieder aufs altbewährte SPD umgestellt. Willst du sie kaufen ?
Gibts denn am Albis geile Trails ? Ich hätte das nächste Wochenende Zeit.

Gruess Simon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Die gewählte (oder maximale) Verschlusszeit macht nicht die Geschwindigkeit einer Kamera aus. Ich meinte die Auslöseverzögerung. (Anm.: Als Maß für die Geschwindigkeit einer Kamera wird meist auch die max. Anzahl Bilder/sec mit einbezogen).


Jaja, ich weiß schon, was üblicherweise darunter verstanden wird... 



franzf schrieb:


> Und Mitzieheffekte sind nur schwer erreichbar ohne Autofokusnachführung.


Naja, natürlich ist's einfacher mit Nachführung, gehen tut's aber schon ohne auch. 
Wenn du z.B. auf die Stelle, wo der Biker voraussichtlich vorbeifahren wird, vorfokussierst, hast du keine Zeitprobleme...
Beispiel

Wesentlich schwieriger ist meines Erachtens, die Kamera exakt gleichschnell mitzuziehen und keine vertikalen Bewegungen (speziell bei längeren Brennweiten) zu machen. Zumindest tu ich mir damit schwer.


----------



## Hitzi (24. Juni 2007)

Bilder von Sonntag

Harz: Braunlage - Achtermann - Eckerstieg - Brocken - Wurmbergschanze  

Und ein Bild vom Brocken 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hirnie (25. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @pfohlenrolle: du hast einen gewaltigen Fettfleck am Objektiv!



Jo, hab ich nach'm posten auch gesehen.  Hat was (oder auch nicht...)
Bin gerade am PC meines Bruders, deswegen Hirnie


----------



## vattim (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Canyon-Biker

Ich bin erst seit kurzem Mitglied hier und freue mich so viele Canyon-Piloten zu treffen. Ich selbst habe ein Grand Canyon aus 2003 RH XL. Das Bike ist blau schwarz und hat mittlerweile Syntace F 139, Syntace Duraflite 2014, Wellgo MP Competion, Thomson Elite und nun liebäugle ich mit Tune Bar ends in gold, da ich mir vor kurzem noch eine Flite Genuine Gel orange (Sonderdesign "Herbstlaub") geholt habe. Der Sattel sieht geil aus, nur findet mal farblich passende Barends. Ich denke die goldenen Tune dürften ganz gut aussehen. Falls ihr andere Ideen habt, immer her damit. Ansonsten werde ich mal versuchen ein paar Bilder einzustellen. 
In diesem Sinne ...keep on biking


----------



## ezGringo (26. Juni 2007)

Always wondered where bikes come from? They grow...


----------



## vattim (26. Juni 2007)

ich hatte noch nicht erwähnt, dass meine wellgos rot sind.....nur falls es jemanden interessiert. Wie geht das mit dem Bild einstellen?


----------



## franzf (26. Juni 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> ich hatte noch nicht erwähnt, dass meine wellgos rot sind.....nur falls es jemanden interessiert. Wie geht das mit dem Bild einstellen?


Mit diesem Lilnk http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/useralbums.php kommst du zum Fotoalbum. Da kannste Alben erstellen und in diese dann Fotos hochladen.
Unter dem aktuell betrachteten Foto siehst du Code, den du hier in deine Kommentare einbauen kannst, fertig 

Hoffe das hilft.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## RonnyS (26. Juni 2007)

KLAUS --> SUPERBIKE (fährst Du dann nicht mehr mit uns ?)


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juni 2007)

ezGringo schrieb:


> Always wondered where bikes come from? They grow...



time for harvest


----------



## ezGringo (26. Juni 2007)

@erkan1984
 Where can I find that tree, in Koblenz?

Canyons can grow sometimes a bit slow (Wartezimmer 2007...), but hey, the fruit is beautiful and tastes great !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juni 2007)

ezGringo schrieb:


> @erkan1984
> Where can I find that tree, in Koblenz?
> 
> Canyons can grow sometimes a bit slow (Wartezimmer 2007...), but hey, the fruit is beautiful and tastes great !



hehe
you can find it in Saxony.
I waited probably 3 months, but it was worth waiting.
Had a bunch of nice rides. never had trouble (so far)
I surely will buy my next from Canyon again


----------



## denaturat (27. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

habe ich gerade im Schweizer Forum entdeckt.

Ist von Bulldozer


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2007)

Es ist zwar beeindruckend, dass er mit einer 100mm-Gabel solche Sprünge macht, 
lange überleben wird das das Rad aber wohl nicht...


----------



## dawncore (27. Juni 2007)

bezüglich der Rahmen-Geometrie und -Festigkeit oder der Gabel/Dämpferbelastung?

Trotzdem, hätte nicht gedacht dass man mit einem XC 1,80 Sprünge machen kann...


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2007)

Das war das einzige mal, dass er son scheiss gebaut hat. 
Angst davor, es mit 100mm zu tun, hätte ich nicht. Mir ginge es mehr ums Bike... Inzwischen Droppe ich auch nicht mehr als nötig... und auf keinen fall mehr als 1m ins Flat.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Ja das ist noch immer das Weihnachtsgeschenk das ich stets mit mir rumtrage ! Immerhin lasse ich mich fotografieren, im Gegensatz zu dir !
> 
> Willst du sie kaufen ?
> Gibts denn am Albis geile Trails ? Ich hätte das nächste Wochenende Zeit.
> ...



1. Du hast ein Foto, nur nicht die Erlaubnis es zu veröffentlichen.. noch nicht. 

2. Nein danke, ich fahre schon Freerideklickies 
Und zum dritten: Du hast PM.


----------



## Beebob (27. Juni 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Hitzi (28. Juni 2007)

Hier mal ein Torque von Bobby Root 
Aufnahme aus Willingen 07

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Heartsfear (28. Juni 2007)

Hiho...

mein ESX 6.0 in M ist ohne Probleme nach 3 Wochen angekommen  
Leider bekomm ich es irgendwie nicht hin, dass die Schnellspanner nach Oben zeigen... und "JA" die Reflektoren kommen noch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (28. Juni 2007)

Seeehr lecker Heartsfear - die weissen Lenkergriffe und Pedale sehen mMn sehr gut aus. Glückwunsch.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Juni 2007)

Viel Spaß mit deinen weißen, bald gelb-grau-siffig-eklig aussehenden Spank-Lock On's. Ansonsten klasse Bike


----------



## Nerv(us) (28. Juni 2007)

Hey cool, habe genau die gleichen Pedalen. Als die sah dachte ich, die müssen einfach drann  war da wohl doch nicht der Einzige. Jetzt muss ich mir noch was Individuelles einfallen lassen


----------



## Heartsfear (28. Juni 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinen weißen, bald gelb-grau-siffig-eklig aussehenden Spank-Lock On's. Ansonsten klasse Bike



Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass die nicht lange weiß bleiben... aber alles in schwarz fand ich so langweilig! Braun und Rot fand ich dann doch n bissl unpassend... mal schaun... erstmal sind sie ja noch sauber


----------



## Hirnie (28. Juni 2007)

Nettes Rad hast du da!! Wirst viel spaß damit haben!! Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach der hammer!!

Lg Hirnie


----------



## Spikey (28. Juni 2007)

Grad geliefert worden, sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2007)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> ... und "JA" die Reflektoren kommen noch ab



Das sagen alle...!
Was ist dabei die gelben Dinger *VOR* DEM FOTO abzumachen?
Die Pedale und Griffe hast Du ja auch vorher rangeschraubt?!
So sieht das Rad einfach Schei**e aus, auch wenn die Reflektoren inzwischen ab sind! 
WENN sie es sind! 
Ich glaube es gibt hier eine Reflektorfetischisten im Forum...! 

Spikey, schickes Trikot!


----------



## j5enst (28. Juni 2007)

mal wieder ein HT....


----------



## Flok (28. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Grad geliefert worden, sehr schick!



kannst du was zur größe sagen? wiefällt das dingen so aus? habe meist eine größe zwischen L und XL, deswegen...


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2007)

j5enst schrieb:


> mal wieder ein HT....



Sehr geil!
Stell's ruhig größer rein, ist schließlich eine Galerie!


----------



## GerhardO (28. Juni 2007)

Schöne, aufgeräumte Optik!
Jetzt nur noch die Schaltung weg und da steht der perfekte SSP!


----------



## Heartsfear (28. Juni 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Das sagen alle...!
> Was ist dabei die gelben Dinger *VOR* DEM FOTO abzumachen?
> Die Pedale und Griffe hast Du ja auch vorher rangeschraubt?!
> So sieht das Rad einfach Schei**e aus, auch wenn die Reflektoren inzwischen ab sind!
> ...



1. Bin ich ein Mann!

2. Wäre es schwierig ohne Pedale um 9 Uhr abends ne Testrunde zu drehen, nachdem man sich gerade abartig über sein neues Rad freut

3. Ist mir das mit den Reflektoren total egal!  

4.


----------



## Spikey (28. Juni 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> kannst du was zur grÃ¶Ãe sagen? wiefÃ¤llt das dingen so aus? habe meist eine grÃ¶Ãe zwischen L und XL, deswegen...



Also meins ist GrÃ¶sse M, spannt aber schon etwas an den Ãrmchen, ist eher was fÃ¼r ausgemergelte Radprofis wie der Herr KlÃ¶den, oder so 
Wenn du zw. L und XL bist dann nimm L, wenn du es etwas enger magst 

Edit: Das weisse Hardtail ist der Knaller, selten ein so geiles Bike gesehenâ¦!!!


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2007)

^^

Oops, schon wieder ein Vertipper!  
Ich wollte nicht "eine ...Fetischistin" sondern "einige ...Fetischisten" schreiben...!!

Wie auch immer - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2007)

Gibt's eigtl. noch weiße GC 7.0 in M...?  
Weiß das wer...?


----------



## j5enst (28. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Edit: Das weisse Hardtail ist der Knaller, selten ein so geiles Bike gesehen!!!



Jep, habe für das weiße 7.0 auch gerne ein par Wochen länger gewartet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2007)

Hast Du keine bessere Kamera?
Ich erwarte in Kürze noch einige hochwertigere Bilder von deinem GC 7.0 in dieser Galerie!!


----------



## Spikey (28. Juni 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigtl. noch weiÃe GC 7.0 in M...?
> WeiÃ das wer...?



Gell Didi du Ã¼berlegst auch! 
WÃ¼rde neben dem weissen Nerve sicher sehr gut aussehenâ¦
Sehe gerade, die haben gar keine Grand Canyons mehr als Expressbikeâ¦Skandal


----------



## sHiMl (28. Juni 2007)

edit: falscher thread, sorry

bitte löschen


----------



## pjfa (28. Juni 2007)

New Carbon Fully
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286451


----------



## unchained (28. Juni 2007)

und canyon jetzt mit magura-gabeln?


----------



## pjfa (29. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> und canyon jetzt mit magura-gabeln?


----------



## Didi123 (29. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Gell Didi du überlegst auch!
> Würde neben dem weissen Nerve sicher sehr gut aussehen
> Sehe gerade, die haben gar keine Grand Canyons mehr als ExpressbikeSkandal



Nicht ernsthaft, aber jucken würde es mich schon!
Hab' schließlich schon ein HT, das ich auch nicht hergeben will.  
Man muss nicht alles haben!


----------



## Spikey (29. Juni 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Nicht ernsthaft, aber jucken würde es mich schon!
> Hab' schließlich schon ein HT, das ich auch nicht hergeben will.
> Man muss nicht alles haben!



Genau so gehts mir auches juckt überall


----------



## dude2k (29. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Grad geliefert worden, sehr schick!



oh da stimm ich dir zu. sehr sehr geiles teil. *will auch haben reflex*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte heute für 2Stunden mein Torque. Leider war der Rahmen leicht zerkratzt und an der Gabel vorne war etwas defekt. Jetzt ist das Ding zurück bei der Post die schicken das jetzt hin und her blabla.. Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr ich überleg mir grad ob ich das Ding überhaupt noch will oder direkt die Bestellung storniere .

Hier die Pics
http://pics.riebl.eu/thumbnails.php?album=43


----------



## rossihoney (29. Juni 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> That´s right! Nice pictures! Did you take part in a real downhill contest or rather at an enduro/freeride event? I´m also thinking to try the Caidom race in Brixen this year- maybe the Torque is the right joyce for enduro/freeride races like that.



CAIDOM 2007: Samstag 8-9-2007... Streckenbesichtigung ab Freitag 7-9-2007.
Teilweise neue Streckenführung im unteren Teil, kleine Änderungen im Mittleren Teil

c u soon!
Ste


----------



## dude2k (29. Juni 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute für 2Stunden mein Torque. Leider war der Rahmen leicht zerkratzt und an der Gabel vorne war etwas defekt. Jetzt ist das Ding zurück bei der Post die schicken das jetzt hin und her blabla.. Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr ich überleg mir grad ob ich das Ding überhaupt noch will oder direkt die Bestellung storniere .
> 
> Hier die Pics
> http://pics.riebl.eu/thumbnails.php?album=43



also das ist ja echt übel. der karton sieht ja auch schon aus als hätten die den aus dem jahr 1999 wiederverwendet  ich will da inzwischen schon mal so einen edlen schwarzen gesehen haben...

bei solchen sachen frag ich mich immer, kann sowas beim transport passieren oder wird das bike schon so zerstört da reingepackt. vor kurzem hat erst ein kollege davon erzählt wie bei einem ne beule im rahmen war obwohl der karton 1a in ordnung war und nix dran zu erkennen war.


----------



## lessie15 (29. Juni 2007)

ich hab ne frage zum neuen Canyon Triktot kann mir jemand sagen ob das Teil eher Gross oder klein ausfällt
bin 175 cm. und 75 kg


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute für 2Stunden mein Torque. Leider war der Rahmen leicht zerkratzt und an der Gabel vorne war etwas defekt. Jetzt ist das Ding zurück bei der Post die schicken das jetzt hin und her blabla.. Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr ich überleg mir grad ob ich das Ding überhaupt noch will oder direkt die Bestellung storniere .
> 
> Hier die Pics
> http://pics.riebl.eu/thumbnails.php?album=43



Au Backe, dass sieht ja fast so aus, als hätten die dir nen benutztes bzw. schon mal reklamiertes Bike einfach weiterzugestellt... das tut mir echt leid für dich, aber die Beschädigungen sind wirklich heftig. Ich dachte die Canyon´s heißen nicht mehr Coast? Was hat das überhaupt damit auf sich?


----------



## loxa789 (29. Juni 2007)

toll aber man sollte sich schon etwas auskennen, wenn man ein canyon fahren will. ehnliche Kratzer hatte ich nach der ersten ausfahrt auch. Du hättest einen Rabatt ausverhandeln können. Ich hätte nur das defekte Teil zu einem Bikeladen getragen und ein neues für < 1 euro geholt und canyon die Rechnung geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (29. Juni 2007)

darf ich auch schon posten?

zog am 19. Mai bei mir ein... 
neu und jungfräulich:
http://www.iceberry.de/bildas/PICT7882.JPG

und ohne Reflektoren - was das doch ausmacht:
http://www.iceberry.de/bildas/PICT7891.JPG


? wie krich ich denn hier die bilder direkt rein ?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

am end so ->





du hast bei dem eingabefeld doch so ein icon mit nem berg und ner sonne drauf  - da drauf klicken und die URL von deinem uploadplatz eintragen.

sieht dann in etwa [.IMG]http://haste-net-gesehen.de/ichbineinbild.jpg[/IMG] aus, nur ohne den punkt vor IMG...


----------



## Spikey (30. Juni 2007)

lessie15 schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage zum neuen Canyon Triktot kann mir jemand sagen ob das Teil eher Gross oder klein ausfÃ¤llt
> bin 175 cm. und 75 kg



Aus dem Bauch raus, GrÃ¶sse M.
Bin 182 und 73 kg und M passt mir eng-anliegend gut. Einzig an den Oberarmen spannt es etwas, geht aberâ¦


@kaibaa: geiles Bike, der kleine Apple-Aufkleber auf der Gabel ist cool


----------



## Bechy (30. Juni 2007)

@habkeinnick

endlich mal ein hardtail 

Sehr schön und viel Spaß beim wieder saubermachen ...


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2007)

also ich hab in chemnitz schon eineige Canyons gesehen, darunter sogar ein torque, und min 5 Hardtails, plus ein Ultimate CF


----------



## labba (30. Juni 2007)

So, um hier mal die Fraktion der "alten" Bikes und die Fraktion der Hardtails zu unterstützen ein Bild von meinem Grand Canyon 03 in geputztem Zustand (so wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu sehen dieses Jahr  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

Wars heute mal wiegen, hat so wie auf dem Bild (mit KeFü, Tacho, Pedalen, Drahtreifen und bissi Dreck) 15,8kg, Rahmengröße M.


----------



## dude2k (30. Juni 2007)

kaibaa schrieb:


> darf ich auch schon posten?
> 
> zog am 19. Mai bei mir ein...
> neu und jungfräulich:
> ...



den apple-sticker find ich schick. hab leider nur große, na mal sehen ob ich da einen irgendwo unterbringen kann


----------



## kalimano (30. Juni 2007)

Torque power


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wars heute mal wiegen, hat so wie auf dem Bild (mit KeFü, Tacho, Pedalen, Drahtreifen und bissi Dreck) 15,8kg, Rahmengröße M.



Wow, für die Bereifung ziemlich schwer. Wenn Du richtige Reifen   aufziehst dann kommst Du ruckzuck an die 16,5 kg ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juni 2007)

@kalimano: Cool 

@kaibaa: Gute Entjungferung! Du machst das richtig.  
(Wo ist da ein Apple Sticker?!)


----------



## kaibaa (30. Juni 2007)

@AmmuNation: der Apple-Sticker ist gar nicht so sehr versteckt! an der reba-race! ist auch nur der eine! 
apropos entjungferung: das war meine derzeitige lieblingsstrecke im elm-lappwald vor der tür. 

@dude2k: ich habe mir mal einige Sticker plotten lassen - in verschiedenen größen. die halten länger, sind farbstabiler/robuster und dezenter als die originalen. habe noch einige (weiß und alu-silber)! ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Wow, für die Bereifung ziemlich schwer. Wenn Du richtige Reifen   aufziehst dann kommst Du ruckzuck an die 16,5 kg ran.


Naja, als Drahtreifen werden auch die FAs nicht so leicht sein, oder? 

(er hat geschrieben, dass er Drahtreifen drauf hat. Seltsam jedenfalls -- Drahtreifen auf einem 2000-Euro Bike...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (er hat geschrieben, dass er Drahtreifen drauf hat. Seltsam jedenfalls -- Drahtreifen auf einem 2*4*00-Euro Bike...)



800g/stk

sind nur drauf weil ich sie noch rumliegen hatte und die Faltreifen passen besser in den Rucksack zu mit auf Tour nehmen  (schon zweimal nem Mitfahrer der Reifen aufgerissen)


----------



## dude2k (1. Juli 2007)

kaibaa schrieb:


> @dude2k: ich habe mir mal einige Sticker plotten lassen - in verschiedenen größen. die halten länger, sind farbstabiler/robuster und dezenter als die originalen. habe noch einige (weiß und alu-silber)! ;-)



ich hab mich schon gewundert... die originale sind doch viel größe rund halten überhaupt nicht wenn der untergrund nicht völlig glatt ist.

für die restlichen findest du schon noch platz am bike  aber lass dir das von steve dann auch gut bezahlen.


----------



## fitze (1. Juli 2007)

So, hier nun mal Fotos von meinem fast fertigen TFR8 (Kettenführung fehlt noch) und meiner ersten kurzen Proberunde. Es hat so wie es jetzt da steht genau 1106g zum Original (mit Code) abgespeckt.  
Feines Gerät, aber ich glaube die richtige Abstimmung des Dämpfers erfordert noch einiges an Arbeit...


----------



## Flok (1. Juli 2007)

@fitze

   

hut ab, ich bin begeistert (und neidisch)   Was sind das für Laufräder?

e:/ in die gallery schauen macht schlau: sind spank subrosa felgen


----------



## vattim (1. Juli 2007)

Ich stimme dir zu. Schön mal ein Hardtail aus der älteren Fraktion zu sehen. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich das selbe Modell fahre. Bild kommt demnächst. Aber Bremse und Cockpit sind ja wohl nicht mehr original.....Individualität sei gewahrt


----------



## Augus1328 (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 800g/stk
> 
> sind nur drauf weil ich sie noch rumliegen hatte und die Faltreifen passen besser in den Rucksack zu mit auf Tour nehmen  (schon zweimal nem Mitfahrer der Reifen aufgerissen)



leg 100 gr. pro Reifen drauf u. Du hast was anständiges wie einen Minion oder einen High Roller Single Ply.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (1. Juli 2007)

@ Fitze

das ist ein wunderschönes Rad und offensichtlich nutzt du es auch!
Du springst da aber nicht mitten in die Pflanzen rein, oder?


----------



## Hennin (1. Juli 2007)

@fitze

Das is ja mal echt das geilste Torque bis jetzt, echt TOP 
Viel spaß damit.
Hat die Aluplatte gepasst?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Nobby2 (1. Juli 2007)

@fitze
Schönes Bike aber auch schöne trails...
könnte man ein ESX auch in solchen Gelände fahren?
Oder wäre das schon ein wenig übertrieben?

Gruß Seb


----------



## two wheels (1. Juli 2007)

Rein von den Bildern her zu urteilen, würde ich behaupten, fahre/ fuhr ich solches Zeugs sogar mit meinem Hardtail (siehe meine Gallerie), die grösseren Drops mal ausgenommen.
Also, denke ich, ist das mit einem ESX (welches ich aus -Komfortgründen- nun auch besitze problemlos fahrbar.

Das grün sieht aber schon  aus. Schade, das die Leiferfrist des grünen ESX 7 so lange war.


----------



## unchained (1. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @fitze
> Schönes Bike aber auch schöne trails...
> könnte man ein ESX auch in solchen Gelände fahren?
> Oder wäre das schon ein wenig übertrieben?
> ...



strengstens verboten !!!


----------



## fitze (1. Juli 2007)

@All: Danke schön  

@Nobby2: Na klar. Bis vor zwei Tagen bin ich da ja auch Hardtail gefahren.

@Hennin: Ich habs noch nicht probiert. Ich musste erst mal alles so montieren und fahren  Kommt aber als nächstes dran.

@tom23": Ne, dazwischen ist ein Ausstieg, sieht man auf dem Foto nur nicht.

So, bin weg....biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (1. Juli 2007)

Alter Schwede


----------



## kalimano (1. Juli 2007)

FITZE : I became crazy for your wheels... really really good bike personalization. Soon I will install on my FRX the red wheels.. but not dt 2350 that are sold only like complete wheels, but only the rims of transition red.


----------



## Bechy (1. Juli 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also ich hab in chemnitz schon eineige Canyons gesehen, darunter sogar ein torque, und min 5 Hardtails, plus ein Ultimate CF



Ich nur eins... und den kenne ich. Allerdings bin ich in C nicht sooo oft unterwegs. Maximal Richtung Rabenstein.

Aber bald fährt vllt ein Hardtail mehr rum .


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

kaibaa schrieb:


> @AmmuNation: der Apple-Sticker ist gar nicht so sehr versteckt! an der reba-race! ist auch nur der eine!
> apropos entjungferung: das war meine derzeitige lieblingsstrecke im elm-lappwald vor der tür.



Achso, jetz seh ich den  Hehe, echt geil 



two wheels schrieb:


> Rein von den Bildern her zu urteilen, würde ich behaupten, fahre/ fuhr ich solches Zeugs sogar mit meinem Hardtail (siehe meine Gallerie), die grösseren Drops mal ausgenommen.
> Also, denke ich, ist das mit einem ESX (welches ich aus -Komfortgründen- nun auch besitze problemlos fahrbar.



An diesem Tag warst du mein Held, doch nun da du eine 140mm Hämmoridenschaukel besitzt bin ich der bessere, wenn ich mit meinem XC dasselbe runterbügle *bis hinter die Ohren grinst*


----------



## markus89 (1. Juli 2007)

mein torque fr 8 bei der ersten ausfahrt nach dem regnerischen freitag


----------



## klaus_fusion (1. Juli 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Dieses grün...


----------



## thomasbee (2. Juli 2007)

So, hab heute meinem neuen kleinen Schwarzen, ES9, mal die Berge gezeigt. Bin zum Scheibe-Einbremsen auf die Osterfeldspitze in Garmisch. 





Bisheriger Eindruck: Obwohl ich die Pedale (XTR) nochmal rausgenommen habe, alles gereinigt habe und mit reichlich Teflonfett wieder eingesetzt, knackt es bei starken Belastungen auf den Pedalen immer noch. Ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher ob es die Pedale sind, die Kurbel oder das Tretlager. Traue mich noch nicht richtig zu basteln.

Ansonsten: Die Avid bremsen und dosieren inzwischen hervorragend, das einzige was nervt ist die bei schnellerem Fahren immer wieder scheppernde, singende 203er Scheibe vorn. Vielleicht ist das der Preis für eine grosse Scheibe?

Fahrgefühl allgemein: Klasse. 

Höhenverstellbarkeit der Fox: an der Osterfeldspitze definitiv nötig und die beiden Stufen sind wirklich beide merklich spürbar.

.t


----------



## LosRochos (2. Juli 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Bisheriger Eindruck: Obwohl ich die Pedale (XTR) nochmal rausgenommen habe, alles gereinigt habe und mit reichlich Teflonfett wieder eingesetzt, knackt es bei starken Belastungen auf den Pedalen immer noch. Ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher ob es die Pedale sind, die Kurbel oder das Tretlager. Traue mich noch nicht richtig zu basteln.
> 
> .t



Hi, zu dem Knacken - Pedale und Kurbeln schliesse ich aus, da die Kurbeln auf einem Vielzahn und nicht wie früher auf einem Vierkant sitzen. 

Bei uns im Shop ( habe dort über 7 Jahre geschraubt ) kam es meistens entweder vom Tretlager - also Lagerschalen nachziehen - oder von der Sattelstütze bzw. vom Sattel ( ist das Knarzen im Stehen/ Wiegetritt weg - dann ist es definitiv Sattelstütze bzw. Sattel ). Diese Geräusche breiten sich dann durch den ganzen Rahmen aus und sind nervig laut. Zieh diese Teile mal nach!

Ab und zu sind auch schon mal die Kettenblattschrauben lose - ist aber eher bei gebrauchten Rädern. Na ja, bei Canyon weiss man ja nie!

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen!


----------



## Tonino (2. Juli 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Die Avid bremsen und dosieren inzwischen hervorragend, das einzige was nervt ist die bei schnellerem Fahren immer wieder scheppernde, singende 203er Scheibe vorn. Vielleicht ist das der Preis für eine grosse Scheibe?



Du könntest mal versuchen die Scheibe etwas mit einer Feile oder einer Flex zu entgraten. Das kann helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (2. Juli 2007)

oldies but goldies - mein "altes" treues xc5 (2006) oberhalb arosa.


----------



## bliz2z (2. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Au Backe, dass sieht ja fast so aus, als hätten die dir nen benutztes bzw. schon mal reklamiertes Bike einfach weiterzugestellt... das tut mir echt leid für dich, aber die Beschädigungen sind wirklich heftig. Ich dachte die Canyon´s heißen nicht mehr Coast? Was hat das überhaupt damit auf sich?


Coast ist ein Aufkleber der drauf muss sobald ein Canyon in die Schweiz geschickt wird. Das liegt daran das es in der Schweiz auch eine Bikemarke gibt die Canyon heisst.


loxa789 schrieb:


> toll aber man sollte sich schon etwas auskennen, wenn man ein canyon fahren will. ehnliche Kratzer hatte ich nach der ersten ausfahrt auch. Du hättest einen Rabatt ausverhandeln können. Ich hätte nur das defekte Teil zu einem Bikeladen getragen und ein neues für < 1 euro geholt und canyon die Rechnung geschickt.


Klar hab ich mir auch überlegt, wäre auch kein Problem gewesen für mich das selbst zu machen. Aber ich sehe nicht ein soviel Geld zu bezahlen und dann ein kaputtes Bike zu bekommen. Ich lasse nun das Austauschbike an eine Adresse in Deutschland schicken und hole es selber ab. Vielleicht wird das Paket dann etwas besser behandelt. Wie gesagt ich bin jetzt zwei Wochen im Ausland und hätte eh nicht fahren können deshalb habe ich die Zeit.


----------



## Farodin (2. Juli 2007)

Moin...mein Bike hats erwischt...das war einmal meine DTswiss EX5.1 Felge...



[/IMG]


----------



## Blackwater Park (2. Juli 2007)

Farodin: What happen?


----------



## Farodin (2. Juli 2007)

Tja,da war so ein netter echt krasser Singletrail...echt hartes Stück und ich hab laut Fahrer hinter mir weit mehr als 40 Sachen drauf gehabt..
Dann bin ich ein paar hundert Meter in einer Spurrille gefahren und dann kam eine leichte Kurve...ich hab leicht korrigiert und dann hat sich das Vorderrad verkeilt und mich den Hang hinunter geschleudert...das Bike hing oben am Rand,doch irgendwie hat es schwer gelitten....


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juli 2007)

shit happens, aber sowas verkraftet wohl keine Felge


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Juli 2007)

nur die felge im a....
oder musste dirn komplett neues LR Holen?!
Dir is aber nix passiert?


----------



## Farodin (2. Juli 2007)

Nee das stimmt eine andere Felge wäre laut meines Bikehändlers auch hinüber gewesen...

Sogar die Bremsscheibe ist noch gerade und die Narbe ist auch (Gott sei Dank!!!)  noch in Ordnung!!

Ich hatte zum Glück die komplette Montour an (Integral,Protektoren,etc...)., daher bin ich nur mit dem Brustkorb am Lenker aufgeschlagen...aber wenn es nicht schlimmer wird,dann ist nix angebrochen.

Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## martin_k (3. Juli 2007)

walleralm nahe kufstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2007)

schön!

Ich muss auch wieder dringend in die Berge.


----------



## Wuudi (3. Juli 2007)

Ich auch 

..aber zwischen Verletzung von mir und mirja und viel streß @ work schauts momentan schlecht aus


----------



## RonnyS (3. Juli 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> ..aber zwischen Verletzung von mir und mirja und viel streß @ work schauts momentan schlecht aus



Gute Besserung Euch Beiden....wird bald wieder


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Sogar die Bremsscheibe ist noch gerade und die Narbe ist auch (Gott sei Dank!!!)  noch in Ordnung!!



Wenn eine Narbe da ist, ist grundsätzlich nicht alles in Ordnung...


----------



## two wheels (3. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> An diesem Tag warst du mein Held, doch nun da du eine 140mm Hämmoridenschaukel besitzt bin ich der bessere, wenn ich mit meinem XC dasselbe runterbügle *bis hinter die Ohren grinst*



Pahhh, meine Trails würde ich auch immer noch mit dem HT fahren, wenns denn sein müsste, aber das ESX ist gemütlicher und flüssiger...

Denke eh, dass ich das  Arrow verkaufen werde (auch wenns im Herzen wehtun würde ), weil wir a) zuwenig Platz für 7 Velos/Bikes/ RR haben und b) das ESX ist auch ganz ok um Tempo zu machen, auch wenns nicht ans Arrow kommt, keines kommt an mein geliebtes Arrow. Habe es gestern schon mal auf Hochglanz poliert...


----------



## two wheels (3. Juli 2007)

Mein getuntes ESX 6 "komplett" in schwarz *stolzsein*... und es läuft endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (3. Juli 2007)

Wenn eine Narbe da ist, ist grundsätzlich nicht alles in Ordnung...


@Ammu:  Scherzbold du!!!  Ich meinte natürlich die gute schöne 440er "NABE" ^^
Rechtschreibfehler machens möglich....


----------



## Tema (3. Juli 2007)

Riding some technical trails in Espoo earlier today.


----------



## Obey (3. Juli 2007)

Tema schrieb:


> Riding some technical trails in Espoo earlier today.



Hi! This trail looks nice  I was in Espoo 4 weeks ago and I fall in love with your beautiful country immediately  Greetings, Obey


----------



## Sisu (4. Juli 2007)

Tema schrieb:


> Riding some technical trails in Espoo earlier today.



.....kaipaan Suomeen! mutta en voi nyt tänä kesänä tulla 
sinulle kiva aikaa 

Sisu


----------



## fox hunter (4. Juli 2007)

@ two weehls

man ist der sattel hoch. war wohl nach nem uphill oder? die gabel ist ja auch eingefahren. 

ansonsten nices bike. ich will auch wieder fahren. hier ist es nur am regnen. ich hab ja keine probleme damit loszufahren und es fängt dann an zu regnen, aber wenns schon regnet losfahren, da bekomm ich mich nicht motiviert zu. 
naja am we solls ja besser werden. dann folgen auch wieder pics von mir.


----------



## dude2k (4. Juli 2007)

hehe, two wheels hält sicher genau wie ich die fahne für die großen unter uns bikern hoch


----------



## two wheels (4. Juli 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> @ two weehls
> 
> man ist der sattel hoch. war wohl nach nem uphill oder? die gabel ist ja auch eingefahren.
> 
> ...



Shit, wirkt krass  Habe ihn bis auf die "10" herausgezogen. Gabel ist für den Uphill abgesenkt. 
Musste eben mal ne Pause einlegen, da meine Kondition unter den 3,5 Wochen "grün Dienst" gelitten hat.
Der Regen motiviert mich auch niht gerade, zumal ich schon 3-4 h am Tag draussen arbeite.



dude2k schrieb:


> hehe, two wheels hält sicher genau wie ich die fahne für die großen unter uns bikern hoch



Jep


----------



## Nobby2 (4. Juli 2007)

@ two wheels
warum has du denn DT Swiss Felgen? Konnte man sich das per aufpreis ausuchen oda wie??


----------



## two wheels (4. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @ two wheels
> warum has du denn DT Swiss Felgen? Konnte man sich das per aufpreis ausuchen oda wie??



Nene, das hab ich selber getunt. DT Naben (240/340) / Felgen (5.1D) und Speichen (Comp) / Matchmaker und ne XT Kassette. Dafür hab ich jetzt einen Ersatz LRS 
Bevor jetzt jemand fragt wieso ich nicht gleich das 7/ 8 genommen hab: 1. war die Liferfrist dort länger und 2. bastle ich gerne am Bike rum und brauche nicht die ganze Ausstattung der 7/8. Wenns schneller verfügbar gewesen wär, hätte ich aber das 7 in grün genommen.


----------



## Nobby2 (4. Juli 2007)

hab da noch eine frage: was bedeutet eigentlich jetz Matchmaker.... der canyon-mann hat gesagt das bedeutet das bremse und schaltung an einer schelle montiert ist... aber das is beim ESX 6.0 auch der fall oder was bedeutet das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hab da noch eine frage: was bedeutet eigentlich jetz Matchmaker.... der canyon-mann hat gesagt das bedeutet das bremse und schaltung an einer schelle montiert ist... aber das is beim ESX 6.0 auch der fall *oder was bedeutet das?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Du musst jetzt unsinnigerweise jedesmal nach unten und hiten gucken um zu wissen, wie du geschalten hast.


----------



## Didi123 (4. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hab da noch eine frage: was bedeutet eigentlich jetz Matchmaker.... der canyon-mann hat gesagt das bedeutet das bremse und schaltung an einer schelle montiert ist... aber das is beim ESX 6.0 auch der fall oder was bedeutet das?



Im Prinzip stimmt, was Alpha geschrieben hat.
Im Gegensatz zu den 2006er SRAM Schalthebeln mit separaten Schellen und auch im Gegensatz zu Shimano fehlt nämlich die Ganganzeige!

Das Ganze sieht so aus:





Man gewöhnt sich aber dran - mehr oder weniger!


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Juli 2007)

falsch! Alpha
Die Sram 2007er reihe ist ganz ohne Schaltanzeige ausgestattet, egal ob Matchmaker oder Normalvariante!.
Der unterschied ist, das die Schalthebel quasi eine Abnehmbare schelle zur Lenkerbefestigung besitzen.
Man kann jetzt eine Separate schelle für die Schalthebel nehmen.
oder man hat jetzt eine Schelle Für die Bremshebel, an dem Einfach eine zusätzliche "öse" dran ist, kann man da den Schalthebelkörper anschrauben.
Die Matchmaker adapter gibts im Übrigen für Formula und Avid, also bremsen mit halber Schelle


----------



## Augus1328 (4. Juli 2007)

Wer brauch denn so einen Quatsch wie Ganganzeige?


----------



## Didi123 (4. Juli 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Wer brauch denn so einen Quatsch wie Ganganzeige?



Manchmal ist eine Ganganzeige nicht unpraktisch!
Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste, da wäre so eine Gedächtnisstütze gelegentlich schon hilfreich!


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist eine Gang anzeige nicht unpraktisch!
> Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste, da wäre so eine Gedächtnisstütze gelegentlich schon hilfreich!


mhh
das heist also, weil du alt bist weist du nicht mehr, ob sich leicht Pedalieren lässt oder nicht, weil ich mach das so, wenn es nicht vorwärts geht wird geschalten, so wie man das halt macht.
Gut, ich muss fairerweise sagen, das ich manchmal nen Berg runter fahr und unten Merke, das ich noch auf dem kleinen KB bin, aber, das ist würde eine Ganganzeige auch nicht wett machen, wenn ich einfach vergesse zu schalten


----------



## dude2k (4. Juli 2007)

hehe, wenn du kurbelst wie angestochen dann hinten immer mal nen gang runter schalten und vorn eventuell einen hoch   

@ erkan: kann ich nur bestätigen. hab nicht erst einmal ins "scheinbar" leere getreten weil ich einfach verpennt habe zu schalten...


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. Juli 2007)

ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass ich jemals auf die ganganzeige geschaut (verzeihung: geschauen) habe.


----------



## two wheels (4. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hab da noch eine frage: was bedeutet eigentlich jetz Matchmaker.... der canyon-mann hat gesagt das bedeutet das bremse und schaltung an einer schelle montiert ist... aber das is beim ESX 6.0 auch der fall oder was bedeutet das?



Ne das ESX6 hat Brems- und Schalthebel seperat! Ich habe die Matchmaker nachträglich montiert.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber am überlegen ob ich sie wieder demontieren soll, da ich schon das eine oder andere mal -aus Versehen- geschaltet hab, weil der Schalthebel nun so nah am Lenker und Bremshebel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Juli 2007)

Du hast ja 2 Möglichkeiten den Schalthebel am Matchmaker zu montieren. Versuch mal die zweite, damit kommt der Schalthebel weiter in Richtung Vorbau. 

Speziell bei der Formula finde ich die "Matchmaker" Variante von der Ergonomie her erheblich angenehmer als die Standardvariante mit 2 Klemmen. Naja, muss ich ja auch sagen, ich habs ja an alle Bikes an denen es möglich war verbaut 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## two wheels (4. Juli 2007)

Muss ich mal probieren, vielleicht wirds was!
Sieht darum ein wenig doof aus, wenn ich mich den Berg hoh quäle und dann plötzlich "kkkkkkknnnnnnaaaaaacccccccccckkkkkkkk" Muss dann immer so gucken, als ob es ein anderer gewesen wär, der sein Schaltwerk quält


----------



## fitze (4. Juli 2007)

Also ich finde die Matchmaker bei der Formula auch Klasse. Anfangs hatte ich auch ´die Befürchtung, das mir die Ganganzeige fehlt, aber schon nach der ersten Tour hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt. Die 2007er X9 (X0 sowieso) hat aber eh keine Ganganzeige mehr.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Didi123 (5. Juli 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> mhh
> das heist also, weil du alt bist weist du nicht mehr, ob sich leicht Pedalieren lässt oder nicht...


Nein, so viel Gefühl hab' ich noch in den Beinen, um "leicht treten" und "schwer treten" zu unterscheiden.
Manchmal denk' ich halt nicht mehr dran, dass ich vorne z.B. noch auf dem kleinen Blatt bin und schalte hinten auch bis auf's Kleinste runter um einigermaßen Widerstand zu bekommen.
Merkt man dann spät. am Schleifen der Kette am Umwerfer, dass iwas nicht stimmt...
Bei den Shimanos hat man den kleinen roten Zeiger halt immer im Blick, da merkt man dann gleich, wenn der auf Geraden ganz links oder am Berg ganz rechts steht: Sh.t - verschaltet!!


----------



## thory (5. Juli 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Speziell bei der Formula finde ich die "Matchmaker" Variante von der Ergonomie her erheblich angenehmer als die Standardvariante mit 2 Klemmen. Naja, muss ich ja auch sagen, ich habs ja an alle Bikes an denen es möglich war verbaut
> ....




Hallo Michael,

ich finde die Ergonomie dieses "Matchmakers" super, das hast Du schön ausgesucht! Ich kannte das vorher nicht aber am Torque 8 kann ich sowohl die Bremse ergonomisch mit einem Finger erreichen (und mich mit den verbleibenden 3en am Lenker festhalten) als auch die Schaltgriffe liegen da, wo ich diese brauche.

Das Torque 8 ist sowieso ein feines Radel!

Gruss


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Nein, so viel Gefühl hab' ich noch in den Beinen, um "leicht treten" und "schwer treten" zu unterscheiden.
> Manchmal denk' ich halt nicht mehr dran, dass ich vorne z.B. noch auf dem kleinen Blatt bin und schalte hinten auch bis auf's Kleinste runter um einigermaßen Widerstand zu bekommen.
> Merkt man dann spät. am Schleifen der Kette am Umwerfer, dass iwas nicht stimmt...
> Bei den Shimanos hat man den kleinen roten Zeiger halt immer im Blick, da merkt man dann gleich, wenn der auf Geraden ganz links oder am Berg ganz rechts steht: Sh.t - verschaltet!!



da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalimano (5. Juli 2007)

rider : kalimano
spot : morello montain
photo : leo dh


----------



## fox hunter (5. Juli 2007)

nach der letzten regen ausfahrt. 

kann das wetter mal besser werden? hab noch eine woche urlaub und wollte schon noch was radeln.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/390158/cat/17925

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/390159/cat/17925


----------



## masterdefcon (5. Juli 2007)

zur abwechslung mal ein hardtail der anderen art.... 
bisserl aufgemotzt - mein kleines "baby-trail-monster"!


----------



## Hennin (5. Juli 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> nach der letzten regen ausfahrt.
> 
> kann das wetter mal besser werden? hab noch eine woche urlaub und wollte schon noch was radeln.
> 
> ...



Fette Felgen, welche Mavic sind das? Kann man die noch gut bergauf treten? Welche NAben haste verbaut?
Wollt mir nämlich auch mal nen neuen LRS holen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mein getuntes ESX 6 "komplett" in schwarz *stolzsein*... und es läuft endlich



1. Kurbel LX silbrig
2. Juicyseven silbrig
3. Schrauben silbrig

Sattel so hoch?!  In diesem fall ist das Steuerrohr ja garnicht so lang! Ich dachte immer du hockst jetzt bequemer als beim XCZero 

Trotzdem schicke Maschine... muss dann noch einmal mit dem spielen.


----------



## two wheels (5. Juli 2007)

Jaja, der Ammu muss es mal wieder besser Wissen! 

Wie gesagt, ESX 6 in schwarz. Lieber ein paar Kleinigkeiten in silber, als ne weisse Gabel  

Die Gabel st abgeseknt, darum wirkt der Sattel viel höher!
Ich jetzt gemütlicher und aufrechter als aufem Arrow.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ESX 6 in schwarz. Lieber ein paar Kleinigkeiten in silber, als ne weisse Gabel
> 
> Die Gabel st abgeseknt, darum wirkt der Sattel viel höher!
> Ich jetzt gemütlicher und aufrechter als aufem Arrow.



Lieber silbrige Speichen als keine weis(s)e Göttin 
Stimmt, die Gabel kommt natürlich auch ein beachtliches Stück hoch...


----------



## fox hunter (5. Juli 2007)

@ hennin

das sind die mavic ex 729. die läuft super. ist echt noch relativ leicht und super stabil. haben sind die nope 2way. den lrs gibts bei actionsports. die naben haben im freeride test gut abgeschnitten un im verhältnis von gewicht, preis, und haltbarkeit ist der lrs echt der hammer.


----------



## guitto (5. Juli 2007)




----------



## dude2k (6. Juli 2007)

@ guitto: die zuleitung zu deiner hinterradbremse schaut mir arg "gespannt" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (6. Juli 2007)

my new ride  find more high-res images of the canyon xc 5.0 here: http://en.sevenload.com/albums/zMIXUMQ


----------



## derwolf1509 (6. Juli 2007)

So ei paar Bilder von meinem ersten Alpencross....



<--- siehe Fotos...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Juli 2007)

dude2k schrieb:


> my new ride  find more high-res images of the canyon xc 5.0 here: http://en.sevenload.com/albums/zMIXUMQ



Die Fotos sind super schön! Macht Spass die Feinheiten deines Bikes anzuschauen!

Ach ja, Der Neopren- Kettenschutz sieht beschädigt aus. War das schon? Willst das Bike einschicken?


----------



## Justus_Revolver (6. Juli 2007)

Tema schrieb:


> Riding some technical trails in Espoo earlier today.



I'm looking forward to test these trails soon as well. Greetings to all Canyon riders in Finland.


----------



## MIBO (6. Juli 2007)

kleines update an meinem T9, Bashguard und andere Kettenblätter, Kettenführung folgt...
schon seit über drei Wochen bestellt, man könnte grad meinen ich hätte die auch bei Canyon geordert


----------



## klogrinder (6. Juli 2007)

sei mir nicht böse aber mir gefällts an einer XTR nicht


----------



## GT_Frodo (6. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild aus den Schweizer Alpen, beim Weißhorn nähe Arosa.






[/url][/IMG]

Leider habe ich mir 3 Std später das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, weil die Schweizer Viehbauern gerne Drähte über die Wege spannen, um ihr Vieh zusammen zu halten. 
Naja, hätts auch sehen können, aber wer fährt schon langsam...


----------



## MIBO (6. Juli 2007)

nicht schlimm, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.   Mir pers. war die 07er XTR immer ein Dorn im Auge, die grauen wuchtigen Kettenblätter gefallen mir nämlich überhaupt nicht und ich hatte daher schon mehrfach mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne andere Kurbel zu montieren.
Nun bin ich aber auf diese Variante gestossen und mir persönlich gefällt sie 1a  
Der Kurbelarm nicht zu wuchtig, schön leicht, sehr steif und edel. Die neuen Kettenblätter sind nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter und sehen wesentlich schöner aus wie ich finde. Der BG rundet das Ganze ab, ist ebenfalls recht leicht, scheint trotzdem robust zu sein, schützt zudem die filigranen KB und der Umbau im  gesamten verschafft noch mehr Bodenfreiheit. Ich denke das dies für mich pers. die optimalste Variante aus Funktion, Leichtigkeit und Optik ist.


----------



## dude2k (6. Juli 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind super schön! Macht Spass die Feinheiten deines Bikes anzuschauen!
> 
> Ach ja, Der Neopren- Kettenschutz sieht beschädigt aus. War das schon? Willst das Bike einschicken?




hehe, nee was da aussieht wie beschädigt ist nur der abdruck der kette vom transport   bike kam 1a eingestellt aus dem guard. kann ich mich gar nicht beschweren. es muss ja auch mal wieder ein paar positive worte hier im forum geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitto (6. Juli 2007)

dude2k schrieb:


> @ guitto: die zuleitung zu deiner hinterradbremse schaut mir arg "gespannt" aus.



auuh ja ,hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen,da muss ich morgen frueh gleich mal nach schauen.
danke fuer den hinweis!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Juli 2007)

prima wetter zum biken   nun ist es eingeweiht.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Juli 2007)

guitto schrieb:


>



Dir rupft es bald die Leitung ab! Zieh das Teil nach hinten, mach nen Bogen rein oder sonst wars mit Hinterradbremse!


----------



## MIBO (7. Juli 2007)

war heute bischen spielen


----------



## dude2k (7. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Dir rupft es bald die Leitung ab! Zieh das Teil nach hinten, mach nen Bogen rein oder sonst wars mit Hinterradbremse!




das sieht nicht wirklich gesund aus. ABER bei mir rutschen die teile gut in den befestigungen hin und her wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Faunus Deus (7. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> war heute bischen spielen
> 
> <<animiertes Bild>>



Sehr schöne Compilation! 

Aber es sieht so aus als wäre die Gabel durchgeschlagen,
die rauscht da ganz schön durch den Federweg!!!!



Weiter so, FD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (7. Juli 2007)

Mal ne kleine Frage zum SRAM X.9!
Meine Schaltröllchen quitschen  besonders, das eine, welches am Ende des Käfigs ist. Was tun, neue Fettpackung hab ich schon gemacht, hat aber nichts genützt. Es nervt.
Hat jemand nen Tipp, hatte jemand schonmal das gleich Prob? Also, im Moment bin ich gerade gar nicht überzeugt von SRAM, mit Shimano hatte ich nie grosse Probleme, aber das X.9


----------



## pjfa (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## dude2k (8. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage zum SRAM X.9!
> Meine Schaltröllchen quitschen  besonders, das eine, welches am Ende des Käfigs ist. Was tun, neue Fettpackung hab ich schon gemacht, hat aber nichts genützt. Es nervt.
> Hat jemand nen Tipp, hatte jemand schonmal das gleich Prob? Also, im Moment bin ich gerade gar nicht überzeugt von SRAM, mit Shimano hatte ich nie grosse Probleme, aber das X.9




schon mal nen schuss wd40 zugegeben? das entfernt eigentlich jedes quietschen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Juli 2007)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild aus den Schweizer Alpen, beim Weißhorn nähe Arosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und einmal feste getreten reisst dir das schaltwerk ab. wie kann man so schalten?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Juli 2007)

dude2k schrieb:


> schon mal nen schuss wd40 zugegeben? das entfernt eigentlich jedes quietschen.



und auch jedes fett der schmierung..


----------



## tom23" (8. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> und einmal feste getreten reisst dir das schaltwerk ab. wie kann man so schalten?



ich nehm an, das ist die Downhill- Variante, sieht man am abgesenkten Sattel..oder GT_Frodo? Der weiss das schon selber. Er wollte bestimmt Kettenschlackern minimieren. Das passiert übrigens, Alpha, wenn man Stufen über Bordsteinniveau nimmt, also für dich Hardcore


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Juli 2007)

tom23";3863263 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm an, das ist die Downhill- Variante, sieht man am abgesenkten Sattel..oder GT_Frodo? Der weiss das schon selber. Er wollte bestimmt Kettenschlackern minimieren. Das passiert übrigens, Alpha, wenn man Stufen über Bordsteinniveau nimmt, also für dich Hardcore



Könnte sein. Dennoch.. Für sowas schalte ich mitte-mitte. das genügt am torque. das es klappert leider etwas mehr.

Ach ja....

Feldberg. Mein Motivations-Trainer(in) war auch dabei.


















War aber leider schon 19:30 als wir oben waren, sodass wir die Strasse runter gefahren sind.. Strasse runter war ziemlich fade.. Grad mal 50-60 drauf gehabt und die kurven langweilig. Dennoch: War ne tour von ca 40 km von Niedernhausen zum Feldi hoch.

Das nächste Mal wollen wir früher los hier in Ni., damit wir den Wald hoch und durch den Wald runter kommen.

Die ganzen Motorradfahrer nerven leider sehr. Aber wir waren halt spät dran und wollten hoch.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage zum SRAM X.9!
> Meine Schaltröllchen quitschen  besonders, das eine, welches am Ende des Käfigs ist. Was tun, neue Fettpackung hab ich schon gemacht, hat aber nichts genützt. Es nervt.
> Hat jemand nen Tipp, hatte jemand schonmal das gleich Prob? Also, im Moment bin ich gerade gar nicht überzeugt von SRAM, mit Shimano hatte ich nie grosse Probleme, aber das X.9



Wir lernen:
1. Das "Schaltröllchen am Ende" nennt sich Leitrolle und die Schaltrolle liegt direkt unter der Kasette und - wie solls anders sein - schaltet! 
2. Leit- und Schaltrollen rausschrauben, das Lochplättchen-Gleitlagerdingsbums rausnehmen und erstmal Motorexpaste draufknallen. Wieder einbauen
3. Brunox oder Neoval (kein WD40, das ist mMn nichts fürs Bike  ) über alle (!) Gelenke des Schaltwerks. Einfach nicht auf die Rollen lossprühen, das drückt dir das ganze Fett raus.
4. Nein, nur du hast Probleme mit deinem Schaltwerk. 
5. Wenns läuft, dann läufts  Möchte nicht mehr drauf verzichten.

Und wenn ALLES nix bringt, dann bau "mein" AMSLER ein, das habe ich inspiziert und für gut Befunden... sonst wärs gleich wieder zurück.  Das V+ X-9 kannst ja dann denen zum anschauen geben...


----------



## pjfa (8. Juli 2007)

One more to the Canyon Family


----------



## two wheels (8. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wir lernen:
> 1. Das "Schaltröllchen am Ende" nennt sich Leitrolle und die Schaltrolle liegt direkt unter der Kasette und - wie solls anders sein - schaltet!
> 2. Leit- und Schaltrollen rausschrauben, das Lochplättchen-Gleitlagerdingsbums rausnehmen und erstmal Motorexpaste draufknallen. Wieder einbauen
> 3. Brunox oder Neoval (kein WD40, das ist mMn nichts fürs Bike  ) über alle (!) Gelenke des Schaltwerks. Einfach nicht auf die Rollen lossprühen, das drückt dir das ganze Fett raus.
> ...



Laris, ich bin kein, kleines Kind, also hör bitte auf mir in diesem Ton zu schreiben.
Wie Du in meiner Frage lesen konntest, hab ich Punkt 2 und 3 bereits gemacht. Wie das Teil 100% korrekt heisst, ist mir egal, jeder (auch Du) hat verstanden was ich meinte, das reicht mir bereits.

Es kann auch nicht die Lösung sein, dass ich einfach ein anderes Schaltwerk verbaue, dass sollte meiner Meinung nach auch mit dem jetzigen laufen. Kann ja nicht jedes mal wenn was nicht funzt einfach das Teil austauschen, ist ja nicht so, das SRAM günstig ist. 

Bin generell eher enttäuscht von SRAM, bei diesem Preisen, sollte das Zeugs keine mucken machen, oder wofür bezahl ich 100 SFR mehr als für ein gleichwertiges Shimano Produkt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (8. Juli 2007)

Hier mal zur Abwechslung ein paar Bildchen vom Einsatz...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13864
Weniger brabeln, mehr radeln!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Juli 2007)

Sehr schön. Wo war das richi?


----------



## Raphi78 (8. Juli 2007)




----------



## fox hunter (8. Juli 2007)

@ mibo

nicer drop.  aber die gabel schlägt echt ganz schön tief ein. bersser ne härtere feder rein.


----------



## Richi2000 (8. Juli 2007)

Am Kofel... leider gibts keinen Lift...


----------



## MIBO (8. Juli 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> @ mibo
> 
> nicer drop.  aber die gabel schlägt echt ganz schön tief ein. bersser ne härtere feder rein.



Ja, der Federweg wurde voll aufgebarucht, jedoch habe ich keinen Durchschlag wahr genommen. Dachte eigentlich das ich über die Druckstufe das noch etwas dämpfen kann, aber wie ich leider feststellen musste ist zwischen Druckstufe voll auf und geschlossen nicht all zu viel Unterschied.

Aber Frage an die Allgemeinheit zum Verständniss: Wenn ich die Gabel nur mit meinen Körpergewicht ruckartig aus dem Stand einfeder wird dann die High oder Lowsped beansprucht. Dachte eigentlich die highspeed da es sich ja um ein schnelles Einfedern handelt. Lowspeed interpetiere ich als Dämpfung für eben langsame Bewegungen wie auch Gewichtsverlageungen durch Fahrer oder Antriebseinflüsse. Liege ich da etwa falsch? Beim Einfedern aus dem Stand kann ich nämlich eher noch einen Unterschied in der LS feststellen aber weniger bis gar nichts bei der HS.

Verkraftet übrigens ein aktivierte Floodgate solche Drops. Ist dies nämlich aktiviert wird die Druckstufe ordentlich erhöht und die Gabel würde mit Sicherheit nicht mehr so viel Federweg nutzen bei solch einem Sprung.


----------



## fitze (8. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> kleines update an meinem T9, Bashguard und andere Kettenblätter, Kettenführung folgt...
> schon seit über drei Wochen bestellt, man könnte grad meinen ich hätte die auch bei Canyon geordert



 Schaut gut aus. Welche Führung kommt dran?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MIBO (8. Juli 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Welche Führung kommt dran?
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



eine e13 ist geordert  Das sie mit etwas Anpassungsarbeit funktioniert bzw. ans Torque passt, hat uns ja bereits der Lasse gezeigt. Soll kommende Woche geliefert werden... ich hoffe das das Geklappere dann ein Ende hat


----------



## fitze (8. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> eine e13 ist geordert  Das sie mit etwas Anpassungsarbeit funktioniert bzw. ans Torque passt, hat uns ja bereits der Lasse gezeigt. Soll kommende Woche geliefert werden... ich hoffe das das Geklappere dann ein Ende hat



Feines Ding! Gibt´s die auch ohne den Bashguard? Ob das geklappere weg ist bin ich auch mal gespannt. Meine Führung ist zwar montiert, aber noch keinen Meter gefahren.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (8. Juli 2007)

hab mir einfach die Ersatzteile bestellt die ich benötige  Ob Schrauben dabei sind weiss ich nicht, aber da ich jede Menge daheim


----------



## GerhardO (9. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Hier ein Bildchen von der "Jungfernfahrt":






Nein, die Gabel passt so - ist nur abgesenkt! Alles funzt wunderprächtig!

Das Tork durfte dann auch ein bisschen springen und droppen und hat dabei alles sauber geschluckt!

Gerhard


----------



## fitze (9. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Das Tork durfte dann auch ein bisschen springen und droppen und hat dabei alles sauber geschluckt!
> 
> Gerhard



Na dann mal hübsch ab in den Setup-Thread!


----------



## GT_Frodo (9. Juli 2007)

tom23";3863263 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm an, das ist die Downhill- Variante, sieht man am abgesenkten Sattel..oder GT_Frodo? Der weiss das schon selber. Er wollte bestimmt Kettenschlackern minimieren. Das passiert übrigens, Alpha, wenn man Stufen über Bordsteinniveau nimmt, also für dich Hardcore



Genau richtig Tom.  
War ein alpiner Trail runter von >2300m auf ~1700m.
Und um genug  Druck auf dem Pedal zu haben und damit nichts springt und schlackert vorne Kette rechts und hinten mittig.


			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und einmal feste getreten reisst dir das schaltwerk ab. wie kann man so schalten?


@ALPHA-CENTAURI Mir ist in 13 Jahren biken noch nie das Schaltwerk dabei abgerissen, wo hast Du das her?  (Wenn ich jetzt überlege, ist es wohl eines der wenigen Teile, das noch nie kaputt war -komisch, da sagt man immer es sei mit am anfälligsten) 
In ner Zeitschrift gelesen? Wie bekommst Du den Druck aufs Pedal bei Schlüsselstellen oder beim DH wenn Du mitte-mitte fährst? Scheinst mir da fahrtechnisch vorraus zu sein.   
Grüße, Lars


----------



## GT_Frodo (9. Juli 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> One more to the Canyon Family



Hey pjfa, very cool pics in your  ES-9 Blog ! Think Portugal became one of canyons big markets ;-)

You have got a pic of chain-reaction-bag in there:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it work good? Tested on a flight? 
Thanks for your experience,
Lars

Für die Gallerie: Hörnli-Express


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> War aber leider schon 19:30 als wir oben waren, sodass wir die Strasse runter gefahren sind.. Strasse runter war ziemlich fade.. Grad mal 50-60 drauf gehabt und die kurven langweilig. Dennoch: War ne tour von ca 40 km von Niedernhausen zum Feldi hoch.
> 
> Das nächste Mal wollen wir früher los hier in Ni., damit wir den Wald hoch und durch den Wald runter kommen.
> 
> Die ganzen Motorradfahrer nerven leider sehr. Aber wir waren halt spät dran und wollten hoch.



naja an die motorradfahrer wirste dich gewöhnen müssen, wenn du bei gutem wetter und am WE auf den feldi fährst. hättest mal ankündigen sollen das du hoch fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (9. Juli 2007)

Da ist mir doch ein Torque begegnet:


----------



## Raoul Duke (9. Juli 2007)

Der war aber flott unterwegs. 

Da übersieht man fast die Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Juli 2007)

Servus,
mein Torque nach dem Bikeparkbesuch am Goaskopf.










MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Hey Alpha! Warum sagst du nicht mal bescheid das du auf den Feldi fährst und wie kannst du Strasse runter fahren  Skipiste geht mind. genausoschnell und macht doch ne gute Ecke mehr Fun als die Gasse und das bei Null-Verkehr 
Niedernhausen sind 9minuten von mir aus


----------



## two wheels (9. Juli 2007)

Juhu  Ich habs hingekriget, der Antrieb quitscht nicht mehr. War zum einen das Schalt-/ Leitröllchen (zufrieden Ammu? ) das nach Fett verlangte und die Kette die auch ein wenig Öl wollte. Jetzt läufts wieder rund...  *freu*


----------



## t_kriemer (9. Juli 2007)

FRX Dämpferaufnahme. Die Schrauben der Aufnahme schlagen fleißig gegen den Dämpfer. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und evtl eine Lösung?


----------



## elch01 (9. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> war heute bischen spielen



Der Film ist doch bestimmt am Donnersberg entstanden ;-) 

Gruss von der Anderen Seite vom Donnersberg ...


----------



## MIBO (9. Juli 2007)

Wohne zwar in der Nähe von KIBO, aber spielen war ich in DÜW  

Am Donnersberg kenn ich nicht so viele kniffelige Abfahrten, da lohnt sich für mich das Berg hoch strampeln im Pfälzer Wald mehr

Gruss zurück über den Berg


----------



## MIBO (9. Juli 2007)

t_kriemer schrieb:


> FRX Dämpferaufnahme. Die Schrauben der Aufnahme schlagen fleißig gegen den Dämpfer. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und evtl eine Lösung?



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine das Problem wurde bereits in der freeride im Test des FRX bemängelt. Muss nochmal nachschlagen, ich les einfach zu viel


----------



## elch01 (9. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Wohne zwar in der Nähe von KIBO, aber spielen war ich in DÜW
> 
> Am Donnersberg kenn ich nicht so viele kniffelige Abfahrten, da lohnt sich für mich das Berg hoch strampeln im Pfälzer Wald mehr
> 
> Gruss zurück über den Berg



Stimmt so richtig zum spielen gibts nicht so viel ...
dafür einiges um Höhenmeter zu sammeln  ... genau das Richtige für mich  ...
ein Jump von mir wie in deinem Film und selbst beim FRX ist die Gabel hin. 
Aber Dank der fast alpinen Steigungen hoffe ich, das ich es schaffe die Kompatibilität bis zur Saison 2008 herzustellen  

Gruss Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Juli 2007)

t_kriemer schrieb:


> FRX Dämpferaufnahme. Die Schrauben der Aufnahme schlagen fleißig gegen den Dämpfer. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und evtl eine Lösung?



iss aber auch nicht so optimal.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> iss aber auch nicht so optimal.



Achnee!


----------



## pjfa (9. Juli 2007)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Hey pjfa, very cool pics in your  ES-9 Blog ! Think Portugal became one of canyons big markets ;-)
> 
> You have got a pic of chain-reaction-bag in there:
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

No tested on Flight 
It will be tested on car end of this month


----------



## GT_Frodo (10. Juli 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> No tested on Flight
> It will be tested on car end of this month



Good Luck!


----------



## Richi2000 (10. Juli 2007)

zur Dämpferschraube: das ist doch wiedermal echte Schande! Dämpfer ohne Feder einbauen und durchbewegen umzu sehen ob was streift- steht in jeder Gebrauchsanweisung, im Biketest schon bemängelt und trotzdem wirds so ausgeliefert?! Canyon setzen nicht genübend! Eventuell läßt sich die Schraube verkehrtherum einbauen, sodaß der Schraubenkopf im schwarzen Hebel versenkt wird und das andere Ende außen übersteht?


----------



## GerhardO (10. Juli 2007)

Laut FREERIDE und laut Canyon sollte dieses Problem doch "in der Serie" behoben sein...?!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Juli 2007)

Also Bananenrohre 2006 - 2007 Kratzschrauben?


----------



## schmiddio (10. Juli 2007)

t_kriemer schrieb:


> FRX Dämpferaufnahme. Die Schrauben der Aufnahme schlagen fleißig gegen den Dämpfer. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und evtl eine Lösung?



moin timo,

hab dir mal ein paar bilder von meiner frx dämpferaufnahme gemacht!

der kopf der inbusschraube steht gut 2mm raus(bei dir sitzt sie fast plan im hinterbau)

die inbusschraube die den unlenkhebel mit den hinterbau verbindet ist 27mm lang. 

die angaben und bilder helfen dir bestimmt weiter!!!

gruss

sebbie


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Juli 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> moin timo,
> 
> hab dir mal ein paar bilder von meiner frx dämpferaufnahme gemacht!
> 
> ...



hat du nun die schraube ein fach abgelängt oder kopfseitig U-Scheiben Untergelegt?
Oder meinste, das da vergessen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (11. Juli 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hat du nun die schraube ein fach abgelängt oder kopfseitig U-Scheiben Untergelegt?
> Oder meinste, das da vergessen wurde?


hallo erkan 1984
ich habe weder die schraube abgelängt noch noch ne u-scheibe untergelegt!
bei mir wurde die aufnahme so montiert wie es aus den bilder zusehen ist!
bin davon fast überzeugt das die u-scheibe bei der montage vergessen worden ist!
habe die bemaßungen mit angeben damit man mal nachmessen kann um zu sehne wo der fehler liegt!


----------



## t_kriemer (11. Juli 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> moin timo,
> 
> hab dir mal ein paar bilder von meiner frx dämpferaufnahme gemacht!
> 
> ...



Hi Schmiddio,

danke für die Bilder. Das hilft auf jeden Fall weiter. Canyon wollte mir jetzt auch die korrekten Schrauben zuschicken, nachdem ich da ein wenig Terz gemacht hatte. Dann müsste es passen  Aber dennoch sehr enttäuschend, dass sowas in der Serie verbaut wird.

Ride on
Timo


----------



## löösns (11. Juli 2007)

war vor einer woche in livigno. echt hammer berg der mottolino! abfahrten in allen schwierigkeiten, eine wc dh strecke, übungshügel, anlieger en masse, wurzeln, north shores und natürlich highspeed singletrails:






und damit man auch noch ein bike sieht, das bike auf dem ich rundergedüst bin...


----------



## Ryanotb (11. Juli 2007)

Beachtung an der Kettenkreuzung!


----------



## Hennin (11. Juli 2007)

Die Griffe passen ja farblich schon gut zu den Standrohren


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Juli 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> 28.06.2007, 09:49
> Viel Spaß mit deinen weißen, bald gelb-grau-siffig aussehenden Spank-Lock On's. Ansonsten klasse Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (12. Juli 2007)

heute in winterberg. leider waren die strecken was nass. naja wetter soll ja jetzt besser werden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392472/cat/18665

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392471/cat/18665


----------



## ashtray (12. Juli 2007)




----------



## pjfa (13. Juli 2007)




----------



## thomasbee (13. Juli 2007)

Mein knackendes Tretlager an meinem neuen ES9:

So, hab mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen, erstaunlicherweise kommt man in der Werkstatt sogar durch. Die Pedale (XTR) habe ich nun endgültig als Ursache für das Tretlagerknacken ausgeschlossen, ordentlich sauber gemacht, gefettet, wieder reingedreht. 

Der freundliche Canyon-Mensch empfiehlt nun als nächsten Schritt, Teflonspray auf das Lager zu geben. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Erst-Inspektion bei Canyon? Wenn ja, verschickt Ihr da wirklich Eure Räder? Und was kostet das dann? 30 Euro pro Weg? also 60?

Merci

Thomas


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juli 2007)

Shimano sagt ja eigentlich, dass man die Kurbelachse nicht schmieren sollte. Aber das Risiko ist nicht gross, also knall mal gutes Spray da drauf aber wisch wieder ein wenig ab, damit nicht ein See drauf bleibt.
Was passieren kÃ¶nnte ist, dass es dann ein Gleitlager gibt und mit der Zeit die echten Lager kaputtmacht... 

Und ja, die Erstinspektion gibt es. Kostet knapp 50â¬ und soweit ich weiss ist der Postweg da nicht inklusive.
Und nein, ich tu es nicht (resp. habe es nicht getan, nun ist es eh zu spÃ¤t...) weil ich nicht bis ende Jahr auf mein Bike warten will...


----------



## Hitzi (14. Juli 2007)

Treffen sich zwei Canyon Bikes am Pfunderer Joch jeweils aus einer anderen Bergfahrt und feuen sich.......





Grüße nach Regensburg

Hitzi


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. Juli 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Erst-Inspektion bei Canyon? Wenn ja, verschickt Ihr da wirklich Eure Räder? Und was kostet das dann? 30 Euro pro Weg? also 60?
> Thomas



Ispektion kostet wie geschrieben ca. 50 Euro. Wenns einschicken willst, lässt du dir einen Rückholschein zukommen. Somit ist der Weg zu Canyon gratis. Du musst also dann "nur" den Weg zurück zu dir bezahlen.
So hat man mir das im Laden gesagt. Somit kommen zur Inspektion 18,80Eur als Transport. Bikeguard haste ja..

mfg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Juli 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mein knackendes Tretlager an meinem neuen ES9:
> 
> So, hab mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen, erstaunlicherweise kommt man in der Werkstatt sogar durch. Die Pedale (XTR) habe ich nun endgültig als Ursache für das Tretlagerknacken ausgeschlossen, ordentlich sauber gemacht, gefettet, wieder reingedreht.
> 
> ...



hatte ich auch am es. kam bei belastung auf die kurbel. trat nach ca 50 km oder so auf. deutlich das tretlager. nen spritzer sprühöl und seit nun einigen hundert km ruhe...

ich hab mein es zur erst-inspektion geschickt. war aber nur bedingt zufrieden, da die laufräder zerkratzt zurückkamen. dies wurde auch von mir reklamiert.


----------



## GT_Frodo (14. Juli 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Mein knackendes Tretlager an meinem neuen ES9:
> 
> So, hab mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen, erstaunlicherweise kommt man in der Werkstatt sogar durch. Die Pedale (XTR) habe ich nun endgültig als Ursache für das Tretlagerknacken ausgeschlossen, ordentlich sauber gemacht, gefettet, wieder reingedreht.
> 
> ...



Knacken hatte ich auch mal!!!!! 

- Hat irgendwann wieder aufgehört ;-)



Glaube es lag an versandeten Zuggegenhaltern.
1.Inspektion hat 39 gekostet, es werden nicht die Federelemte gewartet.

Gebt Ihr Dämpfer / Gabel zur Wartung? Ich habe es bisher vermieden, treu nach dem Motto "never touch..."  befürchte aber das irgendwann das böse erwachen kommt


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Juli 2007)

Komme gerade von der Lenzerheide. Die Trails sind fantastisch, von flowigen Serpentinen bis zu steilen und schotterigen Passagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (16. Juli 2007)

Ja es war warm.. deshalb mal wieder eine Tour...sozusagen vor der Haustüre..


----------



## pjfa (16. Juli 2007)

Workshop 




http://poppi-ctb.blogspot.com/


----------



## GerhardO (16. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bildchen vom Familienausflug:




Klaus und sein T 9.0:




Meinereiner:




Gruß,
Gerhard


----------



## klaus_fusion (16. Juli 2007)

.

Boa ey! Ich häng hier an ner T1 Leitung - und du postest hier RIESENBILDER! Das nächste mal bitte in klein, ja?  

DANKE  



Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Lenzerheide. Die Trails sind fantastisch, von flowigen Serpentinen bis zu steilen und schotterigen Passagen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2007)

Die beste Form der Freizeitbeschäftigung bei 35°C: *Biken&Baden*.






Erst bergauf schwitzen, dann bergab Spaß, dann Erfrischung im Wasser...


Ideal, wenn man Berge und Seen vor der Haustür hat...


----------



## tom23" (16. Juli 2007)

und was für ein Wasser, wow. da will ich sofort hin.

Ein büroschwitzender Tom


----------



## aclumb (16. Juli 2007)

So, nun nach einem Jahr Canyon auch einmal Bilder von mir.
Das Bike ist noch immer top und gerade bei dem Wetter im Moment macht es eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

@ aclumb: du putzt gerne oder? Nach einem Jahr ist mein xc6 nicht mehr so Porentief rein


----------



## kalimano (17. Juli 2007)

Some FRX action picture :









 FRX..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomato007 (17. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## pjfa (18. Juli 2007)

Almost same as Kalimano 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyY_63WQlG0


----------



## thomasbee (18. Juli 2007)

Mein neues ES9 und das Knacken: nächstes Kapitel. 

Ich hab zwar noch das Werkzeug nicht um das Tretlager rauszuschrauben, wollte aber heute schonmal die Kurbel links abnehmen. Beim Losschrauben der beiden Inbusschrauben merkte ich dann, dass die eine Schraube nach einer HALBEN Umdrehung locker mit Luft im Gewinde wackelte, also vollkommen lose war. 

Daraufhin hab ich beide Schrauben losgemacht und gleichmässig Schritt für Schritt auf beiden Seiten wieder angezogen. Eine kleine Probefahrt ergab bisher, dass das Knacken DEUTLICH besser geworden ist, aber nicht ganz weg, aber deutlich weniger und erst bei höheren Belastungen.

Also wenn Canyon den Rest des Bikes auch so zusammengeschraubt hat ... 

Es entzieht sich wirklich meinem Verständnis, wie man die Kurbel so nachlässig  verbauen kann. Irgendjemand im Forum hatte geschrieben, er würde die Kurbel als Ursache fürs Knacken ausschliessen, da Vielzahn. Ich würde jetzt sagen: falls es bei Euch knackt, prüft AUCH die Kurbel. 

Ausführliche Probefahrt folgt, aber dies Geknacke kann einem echt die Freude an dem neuen Bike nehmen. 

.t


----------



## loxa789 (18. Juli 2007)

super freu mich für dich.
 als ich mein canyon bekommen habe hab ich vor der ersten ausfahrt *jede* schraube am bike kontrolliert. vertrauen ist gut kontrolle aber besser. 
du hättest dir viele probleme erspart hättest diesen tip schon etwas früher bekommen. 

war aber bis jetzt der meinung das gehört zu einem versenderbike dazu.

genauso mach ich vor jeder ausfahrt einen kurzen check bremse,reifendruck und kurze sichtkontrolle dauert etwa 2-3 minuten fühle mich nacher etwas sicherer wenn ich mal wieder mir >60 km/h denn berg runderfliege.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Juli 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=61&mlg=1

hier. findet man sogar auf der homepage.


----------



## Ranz (18. Juli 2007)

im hintergrund der großvenediger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (19. Juli 2007)

Tacho. 

Hast du eine XT Kurbel? Vermute ich mal. Wenn die Schrauben locker sind dann reicht es nicht die festzuziehen. Kuck mal in die Anleitung. Du brauchst noch das schwarze Schimano Spezial Werkzeug (Plastikteil). Ich empfehle dir damit die Aluschraube auch nachzuziehen, dann ist die Kurbel wenigstens ordentlich montiert. Natürlich kannst du auch gleich die Lagerschalen nachziehen. Die waren bei meinem Torque auch sehr loose (zumindest eine).

Wennste das Werkzeug nicht hast, komm bei mir vorbei.

Hier ist NICHT der Reperatur Fred, das nur nebenbei. Geh bitte in einen passenden Fred mit deinem Problem.

Viele Grüsse,
Klaus



thomasbee schrieb:


> Mein neues ES9 und das Knacken: nächstes Kapitel.
> 
> .t


----------



## fata (19. Juli 2007)

Mein ESX 7.0 in Dark Forest Green


----------



## mät__ (19. Juli 2007)

Servus Leutz,
hat jemand von Euch das ESX 6.0 in braun und kann der oder diejenige ein foto reinstellen? ich würde die farbe gern mal unter realem licht sehen. Bei mir steht demnächst auch eine neuanschaffung an(mir grausts schon vor der wartezeit ), ich bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen der farbe. mit schwarz kann man eben nichts falsch machen, ist aber auch irgendwie öde, schwarz haben so viele


----------



## Nobby2 (19. Juli 2007)

ich hab mattschwarz genommen sieht geil aus... das braun sieht aus wie das von den Dixiklos... irgendwo sahs schon toll aus aber son "Kackbraun" ist einfach Gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## pjfa (20. Juli 2007)




----------



## xibie (20. Juli 2007)

ES 8 auf'n Windber in Freital bei Dresden....


----------



## martin_k (20. Juli 2007)

@xibie: wie heißt dein helm?


----------



## ashtray (20. Juli 2007)

Sieht aus wie ein Giro Hex oder Xen, von der Form her.


----------



## xibie (20. Juli 2007)

martin_k schrieb:


> @xibie: wie heißt dein helm?



ist ein "Bell Slant" Modell 2007


----------



## martin_k (20. Juli 2007)

ist das nicht ein bell-zeichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Juli 2007)

doch, das liegt wahrscheinlich an der marke, die heißt nämlich bell.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2007)

Wann wird er gesteinigt wegegen Barends und Riser Lenker?


----------



## Pumabert (20. Juli 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> ES 8 auf'n Windber in Freital bei Dresden....



Ohoh, ich seh schon die Stylepolizei schreien ...

*WHO CARES*


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. Juli 2007)

mit 140mm vorne würde das Bild besser aussehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wann wird er gesteinigt wegegen Barends und Riser Lenker?


Ich euch diese Motzerei nicht langsam selbst zu dumm?


----------



## ashtray (21. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich euch diese Motzerei nicht langsam selbst zu dumm?



Vor allem kommt der Spruch auch immer nur von Alpha. Wie war das nochmal mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Vor allem kommt der Spruch auch immer nur von Alpha. Wie war das nochmal mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?



genau deshalb bringt er ihn ja.


----------



## xibie (21. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich euch diese Motzerei nicht langsam selbst zu dumm?



hee Leute, lasst's gut sein...
Mir passt das Bike so wie es iss SUPER & ich fahr halt damit im Gelände und ni auf'n Laufsteg

Und nun raus zum biken & hoffentlich bald neue Bilder


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau deshalb bringt er ihn ja.



Exakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (21. Juli 2007)

So, hier mein Torque 1 mit neuem LRS, Kette, Kassette und Bashguart.  
Das grau des Rahrmen gefällt mir immer besser 









Jetzt is aber mal genug verändert, vorerst...  

Gruß Tobi


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2007)

sexy


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2007)

Hennin, dein Torque 1 sieht sehr gut mit den neuen Teilen aus.
Ich bin im moment nur doch am Überlegen, doch abzubestellen und auf neue, bessere Angebote der Torquepalette zu warten


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Juli 2007)

Hennin, kauf dir endlich mal ein 2007er Modell und lass das basteln.


----------



## renderscout (21. Juli 2007)

@Hennin,

das schaut doch extrem gut aus und vorallem "wie neu"! Private Putzfrau dafür?! Schöne Farbkombination...


----------



## Richi2000 (21. Juli 2007)

@Hennin: Endgeil!   Überleg mir auch grad einen LRS mit HopeProII zu basteln- leider fehlts noch an der Kohle...
@Alpha: kein Kommentar...

Genug geschimpft! zur Abwechsulung mal hier wieder mal ein paar Actionbildchen vom Samstags Ride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Juli 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> @Hennin: Endgeil!   Überleg mir auch grad einen LRS mit HopeProII zu basteln- leider fehlts noch an der Kohle...
> @Alpha: kein Kommentar...
> 
> Genug.




ach komm. als nächstes bastelt er noch andere bremsen dran.. oder lackiert den rahmen um.. was da schon getauscht worden ist, hätte 2x differenzbetrag von verkaufmodell06 zu erwerbmodell07 wett gemacht.. bei solchen anti-tuning aktionen schüttel ich den kopf.


----------



## dawncore (22. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ach komm. als nächstes bastelt er noch andere bremsen dran.. oder lackiert den rahmen um.. was da schon getauscht worden ist, hätte 2x differenzbetrag von verkaufmodell06 zu erwerbmodell07 wett gemacht.. bei solchen anti-tuning aktionen schüttel ich den kopf.



Naja, das ist dein gutes Recht den Kopf darüber zu schütteln, aber es ist und bleibt ebenso sein gutes Recht sein Torque zu gestalten wie er möchte


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Juli 2007)

Ich verstehe dich nicht, Alpha-Centauri.
herrscht hier immer so ein Zickenterror unter euch?
Die meisten Teile konnte Hennin doch sicher schon aus dem Verkauf seiner anderen Teile finanzieren. Also wo ist das Problem?
Ich finde, sein Torque ist sehr gut geworden und bietet mir viele Gestaltungsideen.


----------



## Hennin (22. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hennin, kauf dir endlich mal ein 2007er Modell und lass das basteln.



Nö! Ich hab spaß beim Basteln 



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ach komm. als nächstes bastelt er noch andere bremsen dran.. oder lackiert den rahmen um.. was da schon getauscht worden ist, hätte 2x differenzbetrag von verkaufmodell06 zu erwerbmodell07 wett gemacht.. bei solchen anti-tuning aktionen schüttel ich den kopf.



Is ja nicht dein Geld, zum glück kann jeder selbst entscheiden was er mit seinem Rad macht. Außerdem hab ich gar nicht so viel reingesteckt wenn ich mal zusammenrechne was ich mit dem verkauf der Teile wieder rausbekommen habe... ach, was rechtfertige ich mich eigentlcih vor einem der sich mal eben ein T3 im Sparbuch kauft nur weil es so günstig war... 

THX an die anderen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## JaSon78 (22. Juli 2007)

Nabend,

dachte genau 100 'Betriebsstunden' laut Tacho sind eine gute Gelegenheit mal mein ES7 in L zu posten. Foto von heute aus Glüder bei Solingen.

Veränderungen
- NC17 Sattelstütze mit Skala und 400 mm Länge
- RaceFace Bashguard
- Minion Advantage 2,4
- Odi Lock-on
- Specialized Flaschenhalter
- Hope Sattelklemme

PS: Kann übrigens Hennin gut verstehen - bisschen Schrauben macht schon Spaß  





Grüße

Jan


----------



## Sado-Uwe (22. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin ! 

Auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir - habe so lange nichts mehr gepostet.






Und Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## djsouth2004 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Canyon fans, ich möchte mir höchstwarscheinlcih ein Nerve ESX 6.0 zulegen, könnten ihr ein paar Fotos i Größe L einstellen?
Wäre nett von euch!Danke im vorraus!Habe schon über 100 seiten durchgeguckt  aber nur 1 gefunden


----------



## hithem (22. Juli 2007)

hi everyone
i am a french owner of a torque fr9
the bike is really great
but my answer evolver make a strange noise , a heavy noise like a friction
is it normal??, does yours do that too??
here is my bike


----------



## pjfa (23. Juli 2007)




----------



## klaus_fusion (23. Juli 2007)

hithem schrieb:


> but my answer evolver make a strange noise , a heavy noise like a friction
> is it normal??, does yours do that too??
> here is my bike


 
Well, strange noise during Rebound Phase? Yes, this is normal for an evolver...
Don´t worry - and send us some drop pictures!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hithem (23. Juli 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Well, strange noise during Rebound Phase? Yes, this is normal for an evolver...
> Don´t worry - and send us some drop pictures!



ok thank you

can you give me your setting on the evolver?
other torque owner you can too !!


----------



## cos75 (23. Juli 2007)

Unterwegs im bayerischem Urwald


----------



## unchained (23. Juli 2007)

sind das gustav m?


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juli 2007)

Sieht ganz danach aus...


----------



## hithem (23. Juli 2007)

Zitat:
Zitat von klaus_fusion  
Well, strange noise during Rebound Phase? Yes, this is normal for an evolver...
Don´t worry - and send us some drop pictures!  

ok thank you

can you give me your setting on the evolver?
other torque owner you can too !!


----------



## klaus_fusion (23. Juli 2007)

hithem schrieb:


> can you give me your setting on the evolver?
> other torque owner you can too !!


 
No  - not here.

Another Fred is covering this, look here: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283648
I will post my setup there, when I finished it, but not right now.


----------



## klaus_fusion (23. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sieht ganz danach aus...


 
...und dass frei jetzt keiner anfängt an den Proportionen zu meckern...  
Das Bike ist, glaub ich, grösse S.

...da ist der Bremshebel ja schon fast länger als das Oberrohr!  

! DuckUndWech..........


----------



## cos75 (23. Juli 2007)

Klausi, du entäuscht mich schon wieder mit einer schwachen Leistung. Erst es nicht auf dem Olympiaberg schaffen und jetzt auch noch die aufgewickelte zu lange Bremsleitung übersehen. Die eignet sich viel besser zum lästern.
Wie gehts eigentlich der L-Giraffe, ähm deinem Bike ?


----------



## klaus_fusion (23. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Klausi, du entäuscht mich schon wieder mit einer schwachen Leistung. Erst es nicht auf dem Olympiaberg schaffen und jetzt auch noch die aufgewickelte zu lange Bremsleitung übersehen. Die eignet sich viel besser zum lästern.
> Wie gehts eigentlich der L-Giraffe, ähm deinem Bike ?


 
Nnneeeeeeeeeeeeee jetzzzzzzzzttttttttt oder? Du meinst deinen Spinnennetzhalter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Juli 2007)

Und der Pearl auch ersetzt. ist der dt besser?


----------



## SusXT (23. Juli 2007)

In die Belgischen Ardennen : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Under) 2 functionen : wasserabfuhr und fahrradständer


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

Nach der Tour vom Sonntag...

Mein ES 7.0 im Kampfanzug!!!





und noch eins...





Ich sach nur...
MATSCH FUN !!!


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon fans, ich möchte mir höchstwarscheinlcih ein Nerve ESX 6.0 zulegen, könnten ihr ein paar Fotos i Größe L einstellen?
> Wäre nett von euch!Danke im vorraus!Habe schon über 100 seiten durchgeguckt  aber nur 1 gefunden


 
Hi djsouth2004...

meins ist zwar ein ES 7.0, allerdings in L und bis auf Gabel und ein paar anders Anbauteile von der Größe her voll vergleichbar mit dem ESX 6.0...

ES 7.0 in L


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. Juli 2007)

huhu,

noch isses neu und sauber 






fragt sich nur wie lange  



@rainman99
was für Bärentatzen hast du dran?
Weil die Standardteile von Canyon sind für Drops nen bissle klein, hätt nich erwartet, dass man sowas kleines dazubekommt.


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> @rainman99
> was für Bärentatzen hast du dran?
> Weil die Standardteile von Canyon sind für Drops nen bissle klein, hätt nich erwartet, dass man sowas kleines dazubekommt.


 
Sind die CrankBrothers 5050XX. Zugegeben nicht ganz stilecht für ein All Mountain wie das ES 7.0, aber ich tu mir mit Clickies einfach etwas schwer... Bin mal blöde auf die Fresse geflogen, seitdem hab ich leichte Manschetten.

Von den Crankies komm ich einfach leichter weg  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison Nuke (23. Juli 2007)

also clicks kommen für mich definitiv nicht in Frage, ich will auch mal "rumhopsen" 

danke aufjedenfall für den Tipp.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> noch isses neu und sauber
> 
> ...



 ich sehe Reflektoren und Schutzbleche 

ansonsten: du bist glaub ich der erste der überhaupt Pedale dran hat


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich sehe Reflektoren und Schutzbleche



tja, ich fress nich gern Dreck   

weil es muss ja nich sein, wenn es gerade richtig schifft, dass man das Wasser nicht nur von oben bekommt, sondern schön dreckig noch von unten, ich kann es zumindest nich leiden.

und Reflektoren...???


und irgendwie seh ich in diesem Thread so ziemlich genau bei der Hälfte der Pics Pedale, weiß ja nicht, warum ich der erst sein sollte


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> tja, ich fress nich gern Dreck
> 
> weil es muss ja nich sein, wenn es gerade richtig schifft, dass man das Wasser nicht nur von oben bekommt, sondern schön dreckig noch von unten, ich kann es zumindest nich leiden.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Dreck fressen is gar net so wild. Wenn's sifft, wirst Du eh nass, ob von oben, oder von unten ist doch relativ.

Mir hat die Schlammschlacht am Sonntag im Wald jedenfalls mächtig Spaß gemacht. Und mit Dreck von unten ist immer noch mehr Fun, als von oben durchzuweichen!

Zu den Pedalen...
Er meint sicher, dass Du der erste bist, der serienmäßig Pedale dran hat. Normalerweise werden die Canyon's doch ohne Pedale ausgeliefert, gelle


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. Juli 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Er meint sicher, dass Du der erste bist, der serienmäßig Pedale dran hat. Normalerweise werden die Canyon's doch ohne Pedale ausgeliefert, gelle




ahh, ja, dass könnte stimmen . Das war meine Faulheit, mir welche extra zu bestellen. Und irgendwie hatte ich schon was "ordentliches" von Canyon erwartet  
naja, shit happenz. Da eh noch ne größere Bestellung für mein Stadtbike ansteht, werd ich da am besten mal gleich ein Paar mitbestellen.


zum Dreck:
mit dem alten Bike hatte ich das schon hinter mir, ne Zeit ohne Bleche fahren. Und gerade bei Regen und sehr nasser Fahrbahn war das vorallem im Gesicht einfach nur total eklig, vorallem bei kaltem Wetter. Und  außerdem erinnern die Bleche so ein wenig an ne schöne Motocross Maschine, ich find, das macht nochmal ordentlich was her


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juli 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> ich find, das macht nochmal ordentlich was her



Genau, es sieht einfach scheisse aus.


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

```

```



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Genau, es sieht einfach scheisse aus.


 

Ach Ammu...
lass ihm doch seinen Willen! Ständig wird hier einer auf Stylepolizei gemacht. Freu Dich, dass Du keine Schmutzfänger dran hast und spar dir lieber den Kommentar. Hat schon nen Bart !!!


----------



## rainman99 (23. Juli 2007)

ähem...

doppelpost... Sorry


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juli 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Ach Ammu...
> lass ihm doch seinen Willen! Ständig wird hier einer auf Stylepolizei gemacht. Freu Dich, dass Du keine Schmutzfänger dran hast und spar dir lieber den Kommentar. Hat schon nen Bart !!!



Hey Regenmann,

Nimms nicht krumm. Du solltest gemerkt haben, dass mein Profil eher ironisch gemeint ist (bitte genau aufs Avatar gucken!  ), genauso wie es der Post da oben war.


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Genau, es sieht einfach scheisse aus.



der liebe Geschmack halt 

ich finde, ein Bike ohne Bleche ist einfach nur ein halbes Bike (rein optisch). 

aber ich denke mal, dabei sollte man es jetzt eh belassen, der Thread ist so schon ganz schön lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hithem (23. Juli 2007)

here comes a video with my esx 6 before i get my torque
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2fcdn_figuerolle-rss-divx_extreme


----------



## E=MC² (23. Juli 2007)

Nice Video. 
Hmm, I like those YETIs...

P.S.: Sogar mit Alpha-Gedächtnis-Rampe.


----------



## kalimano (23. Juli 2007)

kalimano in concert with frx


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juli 2007)

*pock pock* *gaaak* 
Cool helmet


----------



## Wuudi (24. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir wieder einmal ein paar Fotos - wenn auch nicht super Action Fotos.

Immer noch hübsch das WXC8:




Blick zur Valser Alm





und ein bisschen OT: Opfelschtrudel


----------



## booofrost (24. Juli 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Sind die CrankBrothers 5050XX. Zugegeben nicht ganz stilecht für ein All Mountain wie das ES 7.0, aber ich tu mir mit Clickies einfach etwas schwer... Bin mal blöde auf die Fresse geflogen, seitdem hab ich leichte Manschetten.
> 
> Von den Crankies komm ich einfach leichter weg  !





sag mal sind bei dir auch schon pins abgebrochen?? also ich hab mir jetzt 5 von den schwarzen schauben schon abgebrochen.........beim fahren auf meiner örtlichen downhillstrecke (gebe zu das dass esx dafür nicht geeignet ist aber das big hit was ich mir kaufen wollte bekomm ich erst nächstes jahr weil ausverkauft). aber die 5050XX sind ja für dh geeignet.......


----------



## pjfa (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## Co1n (24. Juli 2007)

Hier ma mein ES8

Laufräder kommen nächste Woche. Dann ist es schon fast fahrbar^^ 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie  tut mir das rad mit der gabel leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (24. Juli 2007)

@ co1n

ist das nicht sehr frontlastig mit der shiver und dem diabolus ganz schön schwer die steuerzentrale im vergleich zum rest. meinst der rahmen macht mit was du vorhast?


----------



## Mighty (24. Juli 2007)

Whow, das wird mal n schickes Bike   ! Vor allem ganz individuell aufgebaut, find ich klasse! Irgendwie kommt mir der Rahmen bekannt vor  . 
@Alpha: Warum nicht auch mal etwas anderes als Fox und Co? Ich finde ne Upsitedown-Gabel hat optisch schon was! Ob sie auch genausogut "arbeitet" kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, hab noch nie etwas drüber gelesen oder gehört. Aber optisch find ichs zumindest topp  !


----------



## Co1n (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich denke das es mit der Gabel gut geht. Falls es vom Lenkwinkel gar nicht passen sollte muss ich mich halt nach ner neuen Gabel umsehen. Aber die anderen Teile wie Vorbau etc. bleiben! 

hf, Co1n


----------



## lessie15 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo
wer kann mir Infos zur Crankbrohters EggBeater Pedalen ob diese für Marathon oder Alpenüberquerungen geeignet sind will mein Nerve xc 8.0 evtl.nachrüsten bin mir nich sicher ob sich die pedalen nich nur für cross country oder race geeignet sind


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juli 2007)

lessie15 schrieb:


> Hallo
> wer kann mir Infos zur Crankbrohters EggBeater Pedalen ob diese für Marathon oder Alpenüberquerungen geeignet sind will mein Nerve xc 8.0 evtl.nachrüsten bin mir nich sicher ob sich die pedalen nich nur für cross country oder race geeignet sind



würd mir da eher gedanken um lagerqualität machen. die eggbeater haben da keinen guten ruf.

wieviel mm federweg hat diese shiver?


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2007)

130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Irgendwie  tut mir das rad mit der gabel leid.


Wieso? Mit einer steifen 140mm-Pike kann man den Rahmen vermutlich schwerer misshandeln als mit einer weichen 130mm Shiver...


----------



## lessie15 (24. Juli 2007)

Danke is mir neu mit den Lagerproblemen


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juli 2007)

Sieht aber nach 100 aus... 
Interessante sache, bin trotzdem - rein optisch - kein Fan von USD.

Denkst du nicht, dass ein FRX besser wäre für das, was du damit vorhast??


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2007)

ihr labert euch wieder nen shice zurecht....


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wieso? Mit einer steifen 140mm-Pike kann man den Rahmen vermutlich schwerer misshandeln als mit einer weichen 130mm Shiver...



dafür hat die Gabel Kultfaktor der wahrschleinlich mehr Grinsen ins Gesicht bringt als die Steifigkeit der Pike


----------



## hithem (24. Juli 2007)

On my evolver when i turn the red button for the low speed setup i don't feel any klick, it just turn without klicking 
is it normal, does your do the same??


----------



## Co1n (24. Juli 2007)

die Gabel hat 120 mm  Und ja ich finde sie einfach top. Dehalb möchte ich sie ja auch weiter fahren! Sie hat 500mm einbaulänge. Das ist so 1.5cm oder so zu kurz (gegenüber standard).

Ich werd sehen ob es fahrbar ist. Aber optisch liebe ich sie 

hf, Co1n

PS: was soll immer das "Was du damit vorhast!" ???? Was soll ich damit vorhaben? Droppen? Nein! Soll ein geländegängiges Fahrrad werden. Da passt die Gabel einfach. Vllt sieht sie nach 100mm aus, weil es hinten am ständer hängt. ^^


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juli 2007)

was kostet das ding? 600 euro? hab von der gabel noch nie einen bericht gelesen. 

da wär doch ne  66 viel geiler drinnen. oder ne allmountain. ... egal


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2007)

ja, egal


----------



## Co1n (24. Juli 2007)

die Gabel hat neu (die is von 2002) so 700 bis 800 gekostet. 

Habe sie für 250 gebraucht bekommen! Und also bitte, ne 66 finde ich einfach zu übertrieben....

Die Gabel is herrlich weich, super Ansprechverhalten, ETA. Alles wa ich brauche. Einig die fehlende Brücke macht sich im sg."flexen" bemerkbar. Das heißt sie biegt sich uner belastung halt schneller. Ich merk davon aber nix oder komm damit gut zurecht  .

Also, hf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman99 (25. Juli 2007)

booofrost schrieb:


> sag mal sind bei dir auch schon pins abgebrochen?? also ich hab mir jetzt 5 von den schwarzen schauben schon abgebrochen.........beim fahren auf meiner örtlichen downhillstrecke (gebe zu das dass esx dafür nicht geeignet ist aber das big hit was ich mir kaufen wollte bekomm ich erst nächstes jahr weil ausverkauft). aber die 5050XX sind ja für dh geeignet.......


 
Nöö... booofrost.
Bis jetzt hab ich keine Probleme mit abgebrochenen Pin's. Bin aber auch noch net so hart über Steine geschrammt, mit den Pedalen. Liegt's vielleicht daran?


----------



## Hennin (25. Juli 2007)

So, hier mal zwei Bilder der heutigen Tour mit Farodin. War echt genial!!









Gruß Tobi

Ps. Sieht wie immer leichter aus als es war...


----------



## Farodin (25. Juli 2007)

Das kleine Andernach ist zum biken auf jeden Fall super geeignet!!! 
Es hat eine Menge Spaß gebracht und es waren mal wieder neue Herausforderungen dabei!!!

@Hennin -Ich danke dir für deine super Streckenplanung !!! Warst ein super Guide!!! Das wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt!!!


----------



## Hennin (25. Juli 2007)

Danke


----------



## braintrust (26. Juli 2007)

moin moin, war heut morgen schon fleißig und hab mich rumgetrieben 
leider nur handypics:


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Juli 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn... "höchster *BERG* Berlins"

Das könnte man als Bordsteinkanten-Fahren vermarkten! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Farodin (26. Juli 2007)

Das ist ja echt mal lachhaft !!! ^^

Na Hennin wie viele Höhenmeter sind wir gestern wohl geklettert ?!! ^^


----------



## Hennin (26. Juli 2007)

@Farodin: War schon gut was an Hm^^


----------



## franzf (26. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt mal lachhaft !!! ^^
> 
> Na Hennin wie viele Höhenmeter sind wir gestern wohl geklettert ?!! ^^


Bei uns warens gestern 1300 Hm (44,2 km Distanz).
Bin ziemlich überrascht was man bergauf alles mit dem Big Mountain 2 und seinen 16kg fahren kann. Selbst die Auffahrt Sonnenbichl-Aueralm durch das Zeiselbachtal (ist bei Kreuth/Tegernsee) mit Steigungen jenseits der 20% ging ohne Probleme! Bin richtig happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. Juli 2007)

wird das hier ein "wir haben hier den höchsten" oder was?

ick meine ich will hier ja nicht die vorteile einer großstadt aufzählen


----------



## Augus1328 (26. Juli 2007)

Die Vorteile unserer Hauptstadt sind bekannt. Schulden, Schulden, Schulden


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

endlich kann ich auch mein Torque 1 2006 präsentieren. Noch warte ich auf den Pearl und die Klickies.. dann kann ich es endlich testen .


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hab meinem ES7 auch ein Update gegönnt, zurück zur alten Schaltlogik und neue XT kurbel und XTR Schalter. laufradsatz auch dazu, der ist vielleciht nicht ganz so robust wie der Hügi FR mit Mavic, aber hält für meine Zwecke.

Gruss




Shot at 2007-07-26


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Juli 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> wird das hier ein "wir haben hier den höchsten" oder was?
> 
> ick meine ich will hier ja nicht die vorteile einer großstadt aufzählen



Haha, jetzt hast du dir nicht nur ins Fleisch geschnitten sondern dir gleich ein Bein abgetrennt! 
*fingerknacks* Wie meinem Profil zu entnehmen ist, wohne ich 5km von Zürich entfernt, was bekanntlich ja eine Grossstadt ist - auch wenn nicht ganz so gross wie Berlin, trotzdem eine Weltstadt und Zürich bietet auch sehr, sehr viel. Dazu gehört auch *fiiiiiesgrins*   der Uetli*berg* mit seinen 869MüM (Zürichsee 420MüM), das sind dann doch über 400hm, welche man wunderbar mit weitläufigen Touren kombinieren kann und somit nicht nur km sondern auch hm sammelt und trotzdem immer ganz nahe dem Zentrum ist - aber trotzdem soweit abgelegen, dass es totenstill ist.
Ich habe von mir zu Hause (5km und 200 Tiefenmeter vom Zenrum entfernt) exakt 1h bis zum höchsten Punkt auf dem Uetliberg und jetzt kommt das, was dich ulimativ zunichte macht  Ein BEHÖRDLICH GEPFLEGTER SINGLETRAIL IM ZENTRUM!  Der führt von ganz oben bis ganz unten - dann noch 5min gemütlich Asphaltrollen und man ist wieder im Herzen der Stadt. 

Das wird hier nicht nur ein wer hat den höchsten sondern auch wer hat den geilsten 
Von den anderen (teils auch richtig grossen) Bergen die hier auch nicht sehr weit sind brauche ich nicht zu erzählen. 



Turbo-s schrieb:


> hab meinem ES7 auch ein Update gegönnt, zurück zur alten Schaltlogik und neue XT kurbel und XTR Schalter.



 Sieht schick aus. Du weisst aber, dass du ab jetzt die Pflicht hast, von der neuen XT Kurbel zu berichten?


----------



## braintrust (26. Juli 2007)

dolle wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)




----------



## djsouth2004 (26. Juli 2007)

Unchained dein Bike is geil!^^ 
Den Ständer selbst gebaut?


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

naja lange kulanz-geschichte mti dem bike. nun endlich gegessen das thema. ich hoffe da sbike hält. Es fährt sich endgeil. der Rahmen sieht hamma aus und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Bin gespannt wie es sich auf den Trails macht

ständer ist gekauft  19,90,-


----------



## renderscout (26. Juli 2007)

Warum schleppst´n du extra nen Ständer auffe Straße...?!


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

tu ich doch garnicht  das bild ist auf meiner Hofeinfahrt entstanden


----------



## renderscout (26. Juli 2007)

Ahhh, ALRIGHT! Ich sehe du hast auch Geschmack was den Rest des Bildes anbelangt...


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

versteht sich von selbst


----------



## ashtray (26. Juli 2007)

Das hätt ich jetzt von dir nicht gedacht unchained. Wo ist der 308 GTS?


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

du des wurd mir auf die dauer zu teuer . musst auch meinen brustpelz ablegen....


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Juli 2007)

Super sache Chainy - jetzt hast du den Frame. Have fun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

Danke  und nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Canyon !!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Juli 2007)

Und was gabs jetzt auf Kulanz? WOhl eher Garantie..


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2007)

mein ich ja


----------



## Rider2222 (26. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Nerve Xc 3.0







Sorry wegen der Auflösung, kenne mich darin nicht so gut aus


----------



## renderscout (27. Juli 2007)

ist das das Blau?! Wenn ja, sieht das richtig schick aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2007)

Verwinkelte Gaudi...





...mit a bissl einem blöden Gesichtsausdruck... 


Und ein ehemaliges ESX, dessen Rahmen einem genial funktionierenden Ransom weichen musste, der nun die Pike schon ein bissl alt aussehen lässt...


----------



## tom23" (27. Juli 2007)

Sieht nach Spaß aus, Flo!

Was zahlt man denn im günstigen Falle für nen Alu-Ransom-Rahmen??


----------



## Wuudi (27. Juli 2007)

Zu viel , da kauf ich mir lieber ein Speci Enduro Rahmen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Zu viel


Hätte ich im Affekt auch gesagt...
...er hat ihn aber über ebay bei einem (offenbar) seriösen ebay-Händler in USA gekauft, neu inkl. Rechnung für 800 Euro inkl. Dämpfer. Zusätzlich noch 120 Euro Verzollung, das war's.

Das ist für die gebotene Qualität mehr als in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Kraftstoff e1-Rahmen mit Dämpfer auch schon 650 Euro kostet oder ein Torque-Rahmen gar 1400,-....

Das Rad hat jetzt übrigens 15kg. (mit BigBetty, Plattformpedalen u. eher schwerem Sattel). Der Rahmen macht dennoch einen sehr robusten Eindruck -- die Rohre fühlen sich beim "Dagegenschnippen" deutlich massiver an als mein ES...

Die Federwegsverkürzung (bei gleichbleibender Dämpferlänge) ist genial, die Federperformance bei voller Länge ein Traum. Dass man auf Scott-Eigenteile angewiesen ist, ist halt der Nachteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (27. Juli 2007)

oh, dann kann er die  Steuer sich also wieder holen, oder ist die dabei?


also der Preis ist dann mal echt ok. 
Ich tendiere langsam nml auch dazu, mir langsam was Robustes aufzubauen...
na ja, vielleicht auch ein fertiges Torque oder so nächtes Jahr.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2007)

tom23";3915770 schrieb:
			
		

> oh, dann kann er die  Steuer sich also wieder holen, oder ist die dabei?


Du meinst die "amerikanische Umsatzsteuer"? (falls es so etwas überhaupt gibt...)
Wäre mir nix bekannt...


----------



## Roitherkur (27. Juli 2007)

Es ist wohl von Zoll bzw. Einfuhrsteuer die Rede.


----------



## thory (27. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Verwinkelte Gaudi...



Schöne Bilder Flo!


----------



## tom23" (27. Juli 2007)

Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Österreich für derartige Produkte, die mein ich. Wenn er irgendwie abzugsfähig ist als Wiederverkäufer, dann kriegt er die ja wieder.

Wurscht, ich würde mir eher ein fertiges Radl holen und das dann anpassen.
merci


----------



## TheIF (28. Juli 2007)

mein neu bike  FR 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIF (28. Juli 2007)

delete


----------



## braintrust (28. Juli 2007)

schigg


----------



## Farodin (28. Juli 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juli 2007)

Aktuelle Trailfahrerei -- 2004er ES5 u. 2005er ES6 unterwegs...

Direkt unterhalb des Gipfels...





Wheelieblödlerei...









Werner lässt's krachen...





Serpentinenzirklerei...





Treppengaudi...


----------



## rainman99 (28. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aktuelle Trailfahrerei -- 2004er ES5 u. 2005er ES6 unterwegs...
> 
> Direkt unterhalb des Gipfels...
> 
> ...


 
net schlecht.  Hat bestimmt ne Menge Spaß gemacht?
Neidischhinterherschau...

Hab nun erst mal 3 Wochen Pause... Am Montag geht's ab nach Denia! 
(aber ohne Radel...)

Ole!


----------



## Sisu (29. Juli 2007)

@Flo
sehr schön....deine Fotos  
schau´ich mir immer wieder gerne an 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## fitze (29. Juli 2007)

Leider schon wieder zurück von Portes du Soleil. 
Aber es war super!  Sicher nicht das letzte mal da gewesen. Hier mal ein paar Bildchen:























Noch ein paar mehr gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18937

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (29. Juli 2007)

Hammer, da würd ich auch gerne mal biken!!!!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (29. Juli 2007)

Sehr geil !!!


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juli 2007)

Letzten Donnerstag mein T9 in Koblenz abgeholt. Gestern das erste mal den Pilatus gefahren:





















Muss sagen das T9 ist komplett Tourentauglich! Hat hoch wie runter Spass gemacht.
Noch ein kleines Video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY-EyfJynCY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juli 2007)

Geiles Video. Ultimativer Federwegskracher. Darf ich's auf meine Homepage stellen?

Spass bei Seite. Biste extra nach Koblenz gefahren?


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juli 2007)

Klar ist kein besonderes Video.. halt das einzige was von mir gemacht wurde gestern deshalb Online .

Jo bin extra nach Koblenz gefahren. Hatte das Bike erst schicken lassen war aber leider kaputt (Transportschäden). Hab mich dann entschieden selbst hoch zu fahren..


----------



## ashtray (30. Juli 2007)

Sagmal du bist doch der Kerl aussem UFD, oder?


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

Hey bliz2z. Du schuldest mir noch ne Torque-Fahrt auf dem Üetzgi.. erinnerst du dich?


----------



## bliz2z (30. Juli 2007)

@ Ashtray: Jo der bin ich . Wusste garnicht das noch jemand ein Canyon im UFD fährt? (Wer bist du??)

@ Ammunation: Hoi, jo klar weiss ich noch . Bist du zufällig am Freitag den Überg gefahren mir ist einer von oben mit nem Canyon entgegen gekommen mit den Worten "Noch ein Canyon Fahrer". 
Also für ne Probefahrt hätte ich heute noch Zeit.. Ab morgen bin ich im Urlaub in Lanzarote und ich wollte dir das Bike nicht für die ganze Zeit überlassen . Der 8. - 10.August würde auch noch gehen.


----------



## dragonheart2010 (30. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Bin seit einiger Zeit (4Wochen) dabei intensives Radl zu betreiben!
Nachdem ich wegen Rückenproblemen meinen eigentlichen Sport, Handball an den Nagel hängen musste, habe ich somit einen guten Ausdauer ausgleich gefunden. Ist auch acht klasse hier in meiner Umgebung (Taunus) gibt es genug Strecken zu erkunden!
Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage. Ich will mein Bike (Canyon Yellowstone, aber gebraucht) nicht immer, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zu nem Fahrradshop bringen, sondern halt vorbeugend auch selbst was dran tun. Wo kann ich mich denn am besten mal einlesen und mir ein paar Tipps zu Bikepflege z.B. nach matschigen Tripps, wie gestern, holen! Auch wenn mal was kleineres kaputt geht, würde ich das gerne selbst versuchen wieder zu reparieren und würde mir da gerne qualifizierte Ratschläge abholen.

Danke schon mal für Eure Vorschläge

Gruß M. aus N.


----------



## MIBO (30. Juli 2007)

da gibt es einige Seiten im Net, evtl. mal googlen.

die hier fällt mir spontan ein: http://www.fahrradmonteur.de


----------



## walvis (30. Juli 2007)

So, unten einer von mehreren Platten bei der Randonee Challenge von Winchester nach Eastbourne am Samstag (100 Meilen/10.000 Hoehenfuss), und mein verschlammtes Bike danach. Der Racing Ralph war definitiv die falsche Entscheidung bei dem Wetter und Kreidestein Boden ;-)


----------



## dragonheart2010 (30. Juli 2007)

@MIBO: Danke für den Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

So jetz schon mit Laufrädern^^. 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2007)

ahhh, du willst auf dem Hochseil fahren?


----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

ja, aber nur heute. Morgen kommen Reifen drauf . 

hf, Co1n


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> @ Ammunation: Hoi, jo klar weiss ich noch . Bist du zufällig am Freitag den Überg gefahren mir ist einer von oben mit nem Canyon entgegen gekommen mit den Worten "Noch ein Canyon Fahrer".
> Also für ne Probefahrt hätte ich heute noch Zeit.. Ab morgen bin ich im Urlaub in Lanzarote und ich wollte dir das Bike nicht für die ganze Zeit überlassen . Der 8. - 10.August würde auch noch gehen.



Hähähä, nee, das war nicht ich  Jemanden auf dem Torque hätte ich richtig angesprochen 
Entweder war das ne Flasche und ist dir aufm Wanderweg entgegen gekommen oder du bist ein richtiger Kerl und bist den Singletrail hoch.


----------



## RonnyS (30. Juli 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ahhh, du willst auf dem Hochseil fahren?



Seilbahn (Abkürzung)


----------



## RonnyS (30. Juli 2007)

Richtung Guffert ein ESX7/2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur L. (30. Juli 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> ja, aber nur heute. Morgen kommen Reifen drauf .
> 
> hf, Co1n



Bitte Fotos mit den neuen Reifen. Welche hast Du denn gekauft und für welchen Untergrund?


----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

hab noch keine gekauft. Dachte an Nobby Nics (2.4er.) Hab nur bedenken das die zu breit sind.... Ne bessere Empfehlung?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juli 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Klar ist kein besonderes Video.. halt das einzige was von mir gemacht wurde gestern deshalb Online .
> 
> Jo bin extra nach Koblenz gefahren. Hatte das Bike erst schicken lassen war aber leider kaputt (Transportschäden). Hab mich dann entschieden selbst hoch zu fahren..



Und ich dachte, als ic hdamals knapp 200 km durch die Gegend bin, kam ich mir doof dabei vor 

Übrigens die Story beim Torque 3 abholen war, dass ich just an dem Tag der Invetur es abholen wollte und das merkte, als ALLES bei Canyon geschlossen war.


----------



## E=MC² (30. Juli 2007)

Haha!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hab nur bedenken das die zu breit sind.... Ne bessere Empfehlung?


Da geht sogar ein BigBetty rein. (nominell gleich breit, tatsächlich aber breiter)


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> Richtung Guffert ein ESX7/2006



"Hier spricht die Stylepolizei, lassen sie sofort den Inbusschlüssel fallen und kommen sie mit erhobenen Händen raus. Sie haben das recht ihre Barends zu demontieren, sollten sie dieser Aufforderung nicht folge leisten werden sie gezwungen ab sofort mit einem Cannondale (mit Lefty Gabel) durch ihre Heimatstadt zu fahren, natürlich im Ganzkörper-Spandex-Anzug(in Pink)!"


----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

Also is ein Nobby Nic in Ordnung????


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> Also is ein Nobby Nic in Ordnung????


Ist ein Porsche oder ein Defender "besser"?

(--> was willst du machen, wo fährst du?)


----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

hehe jo 

naja also er sollte nen vernünftig geringen Rollwiderstand haben. Sprich ich fahre auch häufig auf Aspahlt. Will aber natürlich auch im Wäldle gut vorankommen. Sollte also ein guter Mix sein. Da frag ich mich halt blos ob son 2.4er an sich einfach zu breit is..... :/


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2007)

Breite Reifen mit wenig Druck rollen im Gelände _leichter_ als hart aufgepumpte Reifen.

Auf glattem Untergrund (guter Asphalt) rollt ein hart aufgepumpter Reifen leichter.

Bei deinem Einsatzbereich wäre wohl ein 2,25er Racing Ralph oder Nobby Nic eine gute Wahl. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, wo du da 145mm Federweg brauchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juli 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> hehe jo
> 
> naja also er sollte nen vernünftig geringen Rollwiderstand haben. Sprich ich fahre auch häufig auf Aspahlt. Will aber natürlich auch im Wäldle gut vorankommen. Sollte also ein guter Mix sein. Da frag ich mich halt blos ob son 2.4er an sich einfach zu breit is..... :/



dann wohl eher ein NN, da der auf teer noch für die breite gut rollt. von maxxis (IIRC > der minion oder wars der advantage) sind auch gute pneus.


----------



## Raoul Duke (30. Juli 2007)

Der Minion ist ein Top Reifen. Das heißt aber nicht unbedingt das er ein guter Roller ist.


----------



## Co1n (30. Juli 2007)

thx! dann wirds wohl der NN


----------



## Artur L. (30. Juli 2007)

Ich kenne auch nur den NN und 2,25 wäre meiner Meinung auch die klügere Wahl.


----------



## Co1n (31. Juli 2007)

hmm, der 2,25er is nur leider überall vergriffen und 10 Tage will ich jetz auch nich auf die Lieferung warten ... :/


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2007)

Den sollte jedes Fahrradgeschäft herumliegen haben...
--> schau einfach im nächsten vorbei...


----------



## pjfa (31. Juli 2007)

Santiago de Compostela - Galiza - Spain


----------



## RonnyS (31. Juli 2007)

@ pjfa: GREAT   ....will go there next year (with my bike)

@ erkan: "Das Hochmoor sei mit Dir"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2007)

schön-wetter fahrer 

hehe. zum reifen kannste mal bei der mtb online gucken. die haben nen reifentest und die ergebnisse per pdf zusammengefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (31. Juli 2007)

In Spanien ist das Wetter nun mal so...


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2007)

So, endlich wieder neue Bilder von uns aus dem Gebiet Meran 2000:













Wie immer mehr im Blog 

Auch sie freut sich auf euren Besuch


----------



## dragonheart2010 (1. August 2007)

@Wuudi: Wow, tolle Bilder auch in Deinem Blog!
Sehr ausführlich!
Kennst Du St. Valentin adH. am Reschensee?

Wenn ja wie weit ist das weg von Dir?
Hast Du dort auch schon eine Tour hindurch gemachtß

Bin dort viele, viele Jahre zum Ski und Snowboard fahren hin!

Gruß M aus N


----------



## schizo1 (1. August 2007)

So hier mal mein Nerve XC7


----------



## erkan1984 (1. August 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Santiago de Compostela - Galiza - Spain



partnerlook. nice


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2007)

dragonheart2010 schrieb:


> @Wuudi: Wow, tolle Bilder auch in Deinem Blog!
> Sehr ausführlich!
> Kennst Du St. Valentin adH. am Reschensee?
> 
> ...



Hui des  is gaaaanz weit weg am Ende des Landes , also dort bin ich kaum aber kennen tu ichs schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (1. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> partnerlook. nice




Man, das ist doch TEAMBEKLEIDUNG! 
Außerdem kann ein Canyon Bike seine volle Power nur mit Original Canyon Wear entfalten!


----------



## braintrust (1. August 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> hehe jo
> 
> naja also er sollte nen vernünftig geringen Rollwiderstand haben. Sprich ich fahre auch häufig auf Aspahlt. Will aber natürlich auch im Wäldle gut vorankommen. Sollte also ein guter Mix sein. Da frag ich mich halt blos ob son 2.4er an sich einfach zu breit is..... :/




allöle...also ich muss auch erstmal nen stück bis in die müggelz usw...hab die NN 2,4 drauf...rollen echt gut


----------



## mytorque (1. August 2007)

jetz muss ich doch auch mal mein toruq rein machen

rahmengröße M;gewicht:9,7kg xD nee keine ahnung,schwer aber was soll auch gewicht


----------



## MIBO (1. August 2007)

hui...gewagte Farbkombi an deiner Zeltstange, zumindest einzigartig wird dein torque sein


----------



## mytorque (1. August 2007)

dankeallerdings,viele findens auch richtig hässlich,ich find nur geil


----------



## Obey (1. August 2007)

Hi!

Ich finde die bunte Farbkombi cool! Ist halt was besonderes. Hast Du noch den Syntace Superforce verbaut? Ich glaube nämlich, dass der sich nicht so gut mit dem Reverse (?) Lenker verträgt. Zitat von der Syntace-Seite:

_"Achtung: Wie alle 4 Schraubenvorbauten ist auch der Superforce unfreundlich zu normalen Lenkern. Deswegen sind alle Syntace Lenker durch eine spezielle Verstärkung 4 Schrauben tauglich. Diese erkennen Sie am folgenden Symbol:
Empfohle Lenker für Superforce Vorbau: Vector DH, Vector Lowrider,  Duraflite, Duraflite Carbon."_

Grüße Obey


----------



## Hennin (1. August 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour im schönen Ahrtal.

Ein bissle driften 












Diese Styletechnische Meisterleistung wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 








Das Ahrtal und Umgebung bietet wirklich sehr schöne Trails.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mytorque (1. August 2007)

...mhm ja den hab ich noch verbaut,bis jetz tut alles.....ich hoff des bleibt so,aber vielen dank für den hinweiß!!!!..muss ich mal überlegen was ich mach....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2007)

mytorque schrieb:


> jetz muss ich doch auch mal mein toruq rein machen
> 
> rahmengröße M;gewicht:9,7kg xD nee keine ahnung,schwer aber was soll auch gewicht



ich bekomm tränen. ban plz.


----------



## vanmaxis (1. August 2007)

@ Hennin wie viel wiegt dein bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (1. August 2007)

also ich find die Farbcombi sehr gelungen...naja und wen´s stört, ordentlich durch den Match geritten sehen eh alle gleich aus!


----------



## Hennin (1. August 2007)

Laut personenwaage wiegt es 15,6kg. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt...


----------



## Co1n (2. August 2007)

so meins jetz mit nobbys. 2.25er waren mir einfach zu schmal... 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Co1n (2. August 2007)

nochmal ein besseres bild:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Astaroth (2. August 2007)

Servus,






MfG
Astaroth


----------



## erkan1984 (2. August 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> nochmal ein besseres bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde mir noch Größere Scheiben dran machen! 
Die sehen irgendwie Klein aus. oder täuscht das?
Sieht aus, wie ein Erwachsener Mann mit Babyschuhen


----------



## Co1n (2. August 2007)

hö? soll das jetzt Ironie sein??? Oder is das ernst gemeint?^^

LoL das sind völlig ausreichende Scheiben (180/160). Bin vorher 210 und 180er gefahren. Das brauch kein Mensch........


----------



## Christian_74 (2. August 2007)

Scheibengröße nach Ästhetik??

Das ist jetzt aber eine brandneue Spinnerei, oder?


----------



## erkan1984 (2. August 2007)

kann schon sein.....
aber es sieht meinem empfinden nach komisch aus, in kombination mit der doch eher bulligen Gabel und den Dicken Reifen. aber Geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (2. August 2007)

stimmt ich bräuchte 300er scheiben! Guck doch mal diese FETTEN Reifen!!!!+


----------



## erkan1984 (2. August 2007)

ich brauch mal hier n stückchen support, sonst geh ich hier sang und klanglos unter!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Scheibengröße nach Ästhetik??
> 
> Das ist jetzt aber eine brandneue Spinnerei, oder?


Hab ich mir auch gedacht -- so ein Unsinn...


----------



## Hennin (2. August 2007)

Wenn er doch mit der 180er Scheibe vorne zurecht kommt ists doch ok 
Und aus optischen Gründen eine größere Scheibe zu fahren is doch Blödsinn^^


----------



## AmmuNation (2. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich brauch mal hier n stückchen support, sonst geh ich hier sang und klanglos unter!!!



Da muss ich unserem östlichen Freund (??  ) allerdings recht geben. Gut möglich, dass Co1n mit seinen 180/160 zurecht kommt, dann wird er auch nicht sehr schwer sein. Aus Optikgründen eine grössere Scheibe ist sicherlich quatsch, jedoch hat ein ES sein Haupteinsatzgebiet eher da, wo man sich eine 200/180 Kombi gewöhnt ist, siehe auch originalausstattung bei Auslieferung.

Ich selber fahre auch 180/160 am XC und auch die ärgsten Downhills haben noch zu keinem Bremsanlagenausfall geführt.


----------



## Co1n (3. August 2007)

@Ammu : eben, ich wiege 66kg . Bin wie gesagt vorher große scheiben gefahren. War sicherlich toll die Power, aber das werde ich net brauchen...

Falls ich doch mal in einzelteilen unten ankomme wegen ausfall schreib ich das^^.


PS: was benutzt ihr so für Pumpen für den Dämpfer? weil auf meinem is fast null luft drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

SKS Suspensioneer
und wenn die (mal wieder) aussteigt irgend n Teil von Magura was ich auch noch mal zurückgeben müsste *hrhr*


----------



## Poison Nuke (3. August 2007)

reicht da kein einfacher Kompressor oder so? Weil meinen kann ich sogar vorher auf einen bestimmten Druck einstellen und dann brauch nur mal kurz anschließen, Ventil kurz auf und es passt...

habs bisher noch nie gemacht, da der Pearl bei mir (hoffentlich) nicht so schnell absackt


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2007)

hab auch die SKS Suspensioneer,top das teil


----------



## fox hunter (3. August 2007)

also ich stimme erkan zu. aus rein optischer sicht sähe ne 200/180 oder 200/200 kombi besser aus. funktion ist ja ne andere sache.
wenn man mit 180/160 zurechtkommt ok. aber bei der shiver würde ne 200er besser aussehen. wiegesagt jetzt mal rein auf die optik bezogen.


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> also ich stimme erkan zu. aus rein optischer sicht sähe ne 200/180 oder 200/200 kombi besser aus. funktion ist ja ne andere sache.



Bitte um Aufklärung:
Was bringt mir eine 200er Scheibe am Hinterrad?
Ich bin weiß Gott kein Leichtgewicht, fahr' hinten eine 160er und selbst die ist schon oft genug knapp am Blockieren, wenn nicht gerade mein Ar*** am Hinterad schleift...?!
Mehr Bremsleistung kann ich hinten eh nicht übertragen, also wozu eine große Scheibe?
180 hinten - vielleicht. Reduziert die Hebelkraft aber 200 stell' ich mir echt zu giftig vor.


----------



## tom23" (3. August 2007)

Nimm doch einfach 50 Kilogramm zu, dann macht eine so fette Scheibe Sinn 

Die Kühlung wird vielleicht besser. Ich mach am Wochenende ein paar lange Abfahrten, dann kann ich mal schauen, ob ich meine 180er noch zum Faden bringe....ist frisch entlüftet. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich hinten kompletten Bremsverlust, aber Avid ist berühmt für sch... vorentlüftete Bremsen. Mein Kampfgewicht in einem relativ unfitten, arbeitsreichen, urlaubsarmen Sommer: 111 Kg (schäm...)


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

tom23";3935498 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch einfach 50 Kilogramm zu, dann macht eine so fette Scheibe Sinn



Gute Idee!  
Dann kann ich im Supermarkt endlich wieder den Gang mit den 750 g Nutella-Gläsern entlang laufen und muss mich nicht immer mit der Hand vor den Augen daran vorbei schleichen...


----------



## fitze (3. August 2007)

Also nach Portes du Soleil kann ich sagen das die Scheiben nicht groß genug sein können. Da kann man auch ne 200er am Hinterrad blau Bremsen. (ich weiß, schleifen....usw...) Und blockieren lassen kann man das Hinterrad auch mit ner 140er Scheibe. Blockieren ist aber nicht gleich Bremsen. Die Bremsleistung ist wesentlich höher.

Vergleich Automobil: Würden ein Porsche und ein Polo blockierend bremsen kommts annähernd aufs gleiche raus (Mal Reifen, Gewicht usw. nicht betrachtet). So aber sind es deutliche Unterschiede

Die Suspensioneer pass durch den tollen Anschluss an wenige Dämpfer in meinem Bekanntenkreis ordentlich dran. Ne stinknormale günstige silberne Dämpferpumpe is IMHO besser.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

Wenn mir aber trotz max. Gewichtsverlagerung und damit max. Grip gepaart mit wohldosiertem Bremseinsatz das Hinterrad blockiert kann die Scheibe groß oder klein sein wie sie will - mehr geht dann halt nicht.
Und wenn das mit einer 160er Scheibe der Fall ist dann nützt mir eine 180er oder gar 200er Scheibe genau nix!

Mach' ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## fitze (3. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wenn mir aber trotz max. Gewichtsverlagerung und damit max. Grip gepaart mit wohldosiertem Bremseinsatz das Hinterrad blockiert kann die Scheibe groß oder klein sein wie sie will - mehr geht dann halt nicht.
> Und wenn das mit einer 160er Scheibe der Fall ist dann nützt mir eine 180er oder gar 200er Scheibe genau nix!
> 
> Mach' ich einen Denkfehler?



Das is klar. Der Trick is halt das Hinterrad nicht blockieren zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (3. August 2007)

@didi

ich spreche von der einen optik nicht der funktion.

by the way, an mein torque kommt jetzt hinten ne 200er ran. da kam teilweise in wberg die 180er schon an ihren grenzen.

aber jedem das seine. es ging wie gesagt nur um die optik.


----------



## franzf (3. August 2007)

@Co1n
Ich muss jetzt aber schon mal loswerden, dass das Bike richtig gut ausschaut! Neben der ganzen Kritik von wegen zu kleine Scheiben usw.
Ist interessant auch mal ein Custom-Canyon zusehen.
Ich find die Sattelstüthe schaut hammer aus, was ist das für eine?

Zu den Bremsen:
Ich hab an meinem Big Mountain 2 auch nur 180/160er Scheiben für meine Louise FR. Und bisher noch keine Probleme. Auch bei langen bösen "Schleif-Orgien" kein Ausfall. Mir reicht das so fürs erste absolut! Es schaut sicher bulliger aus mit größeren Scheiben, aber letztendlich zählt ja die Funktion.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## pjfa (3. August 2007)




----------



## Co1n (3. August 2007)

@franz: Danke !
erm die Sattelstütze is ne Guizzo. Irgendne billige^^. Wollt die eigentlich noch tauschen . Aber nen SLR kommt auf alle Fälle auch noch. Ich hab auch noch große scheiben und Adapter rumfliegen. Im Notfall muss ich halt umrüsten^^.

hf, ride on, co1n


----------



## Co1n (3. August 2007)

@pjfa! you are hunting animals with your ride! N1 ^^


----------



## ToM04 (3. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich bin von einem Alpencross zurück und dachte ich poste mal ein paar Fotos von mir und meinem ES8 und den wunderschönen Alpen.





Ich bin der hübsche Kerl ganz rechts 




St.Anton nach Ischgl



Am Fuss der Heilbronner Hütte






Ischgl nach Scuol über Fimberpass



Abfahrt nach Heidlerbergerhütte über Fimberpass






Das is am Weg nach an Santa Maria über den Pass de Costainas.


Weitere Fotos vom Gavia und so kommen noch.
LG,
ToM


----------



## Didi123 (3. August 2007)

Nette Bilder aber willst net noch kurz drunterschreiben, wo die Fotos entstanden sind...?  
Welcher Tümpel ist das auf Bild 3?


----------



## Hanussen (4. August 2007)

@ToM04

Schöne Bilder. Gibts noch mehr?
Wie war eure Route? Wie war das Wetter?
Starte in 2 Wochen auch zu einem Alpencross (Oberstorf nach Poschiavo), mit anscheinend sehr ähnlichen Zwischenzielen.


----------



## ToM04 (4. August 2007)

Hi,
hier ist der 2te Teil der Fotos.




Ankunft am Gavia








Gavia runter




Madonna di Campiglio




Passo Duron




Die letzten Meter nach Riva

Die Route war:
St. Anton über Heilbronner Hütte nach Ischgl
Ischgl über Heidelberger Hütte (Fimberpass) nach Scuol (Sent)
Scuol (Sent) über Pass da Costainas nach Santa Maria
Santa Maria über Valo Mora nach Bormio
Bormio über Gaviapass nach Ponte die Legno
Ponte die Legno über Tonalepass nach DiMaro
DiMaro nach Madonna die Campiglio nach Tione (Zuclo)
Tione (Zuclo) über Passo Duron nach Riva

LG,

ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (4. August 2007)

soooo, es ist fahrfertig  zwar fehlt noch HR bremse, aber es fährt affengeil^^. Obwohl ich dämpfer mit lockout fahren musste, da zu wenig luft. Also wien hardtail^^.

Hab aber eine frage. Die noch neuen Nobbys haben ordentlich Sand in die Kette/Antrieb geworfen. Muss ich das jetz alles reinigen? Oder "verfährt" sich das? Weil Sand inner Kette is doch net so gut... Thx





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## djsouth2004 (4. August 2007)

Hab endlich mein ESX 6.0, man hab ich mich gefreut das erste RICHTIGE Bike für MICH! 
Fährt sich super habe shcon locker 15-20 km hinter mir, das federn ist zwar ungewohnt, hatte bisher nur hardtails aber dennoch hammer geil!
Hier mal ein Handy foto von unterwegs!


----------



## Birk (4. August 2007)

So hier mal ein ESX mit Rohloff.


----------



## Mighty (4. August 2007)

Schickes und vor allem einzigartiges Bike Co1n   !



Co1n schrieb:


> Hab aber eine frage. Die noch neuen Nobbys haben ordentlich Sand in die Kette/Antrieb geworfen. Muss ich das jetz alles reinigen? Oder "verfährt" sich das? Weil Sand inner Kette is doch net so gut... Thx


Wenn richtig übel Sand in der Kette hängt würde ichs schon mal säubern, sonst ist der Verschleiß enorm. Etwas Dreck fliegt aber immer mal rein und ist nicht weiter tragisch. Für die Zukunft vielleicht eine Schmierung auf Teflonbasis verwenden, an der Sandkörner nicht so leicht anhaften. Eine konkrete Empfehlung kann ich leider auch nicht aussprechen, bin auch noch auf der Suche nach der optimalen Kettenpflege. Falls jemand nen Tip hat, immer rann   !


Hier dann nach langer Board Abstinenz auch mal mein Bike:












Eine bunte Mischung aus  2007er XC Rahmen, Gabel aus einem 2006er ES und diversen zugekauften Teilen. Ziel des Umbaus war eine Gewischtsreduzierung und Geometrieflexibilität (durch VRO und die variable Gabel). Außerdem machts einfach Spaß n bißchen zu basteln und anzupassen   !

Edit: Wow, ESX mit Rohloff, Daumen hoch, das sieht man auch nicht alle Tage!


----------



## xbishopx (4. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier ist der 2te Teil der Fotos.
> 
> 
> ...




bilder sind genial!! will mehr!!!!!!!


----------



## ToM04 (4. August 2007)

freut mich dass die bilder gefallen.

ich werd anfang nächster woche mehr bilder hochladen.

LG,
ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbishopx (4. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> freut mich dass die bilder gefallen.
> 
> ich werd anfang nächster woche mehr bilder hochladen.
> 
> ...



danke! die landschaftsbilder sind geil! sehr schöne trails 
wie war das mit den möglichkeiten an übernachtungen während der tour?
was genau hast du alles an deinem rad?


----------



## Giant XTC (4. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal schnell zwei Bilder von Keke und Ihrem neuen Nerve WXC in Größe XS:









Die ersten Ausfahrten waren sehr zufriedenstellen!


----------



## unchained (4. August 2007)

die pedale sind ... gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Moi (4. August 2007)

warum? sind doch geile teile. ich hab hier sicher im keller irgendwo noch ein paar rumliegen, bei interesse pm


----------



## Poison Nuke (5. August 2007)

die Dinger stell ich mir an einer kniffeligen Abfahrt blöd vor, wenn man man zuviel an der Vorderradbremse gezogen hat und mit den Füßen nun nach vorn weg das schlimmste verhindern wollte....aber geht ja nicht   

naja, nach den ersten schmerzhaften Stürzen überlegt sie es sich vielleicht noch 8)

ansonsten schickes Bike  
und netter Flaschenhalter


----------



## ToM04 (5. August 2007)

@xbishopx

wir haben keine zimmer vorher reserviert. ich glaub wir nur immer am abend vor der ankunft in scuol und santa maria in bike-hotels angerufen und reserviert. 
die anderen tage sind wir immer in den orten ohne probs fündig geworden. zimmerpreis war immer so 35 oder 40 euros mit frühstück.

an meinem bike ist eigentlich noch fast alles so wie beim kauf.
ich hab mir die käfigpedale von time, ergon-griffe und einen für mich bequemeren sattel zugelegt.

bilder werd ich in meine benutzer galerie hochladen da ja ned immer ein canyon zu sehen is. ned dass ich der canyon-gallerie ned gerecht werde.

LG,

ToM


----------



## xbishopx (5. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> @xbishopx
> 
> wir haben keine zimmer vorher reserviert. ich glaub wir nur immer am abend vor der ankunft in scuol und santa maria in bike-hotels angerufen und reserviert.
> die anderen tage sind wir immer in den orten ohne probs fündig geworden. zimmerpreis war immer so 35 oder 40 euros mit frühstück.
> ...



bei den bildern,bekommt man richtig lust gleich mal selbst n alpcross zu machen. hat sich unter dem alpx auch ein hartail befunden?oder waren alles nur fullys? wie ich auf den bildern erkennen kann,war euer gepäck ja ziemlich minimalistisch...
wie lange seit ihr gefahren?

flo


----------



## ToM04 (5. August 2007)

wir hatten nur fullys. 
gepäck war halt ein rucksack mit max. 7 kilo. eigentlich eh so wie man es immer auf den alpenx-sites oder büchern vorgeschlagen bekommt.
wir waren 8 tage unterwegs.

landschaftlich stellte der alpencross alles in den schatten was ich bisher so gesehn hab. 

ToM


----------



## xbishopx (5. August 2007)

das glaub ich dir, schon das foto von riva,mit der stadt im tal und see sieht göttlich aus.

wie seit ihr dann wieder zurück gekommen? mit dem zug oder nochmals mit dem rad zurück?


----------



## Giant XTC (5. August 2007)

Tja Leute,

die Pedale mussten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch angebaut werden! Irgendwie hat sie mit Clicks schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und will damit nie wieder fahren...

... und mit den Schlaufen kommt sie wirklich ganz gut zurecht...

Da an dem Bike zuwenig Rosa war musste mit dem Flaschenhalter ausgeholfen werden!

Ansonsten haben wir noch einen Polar CS100 angebacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (5. August 2007)

@xbishopx
meine frau ist mit dem auto an den gardasee gefahrn und wir machten dann alle noch 1 woche urlaub.

ToM


----------



## Poison Nuke (5. August 2007)

eigentlich is ja heute schön heißes und trockenes Wetter gewesen, aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg 








hätt eigentlich gern mal unterwegs ein Bild gemacht, aber irgendwie ist mir die Kamera zu schade dafür  


achja, nach 2h Reinigung sieht es sogar wieder ganz passabel aus, bis auf die Reifen und die Schutzbleche. So sauber wie vorher bekomm ich es aber wohl nie mehr.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> bilder sind genial!! will mehr!!!!!!!


Oh mann, ein Fullquote wegen 5 Wörtern und zu vielen Ausrufezeichen 



Poison Nuke schrieb:


> achja, nach 2h Reinigung sieht es sogar wieder ganz passabel aus, bis auf die Reifen und die Schutzbleche. So sauber wie vorher bekomm ich es aber wohl nie mehr.


Klar geht das. Einfach mal ordentlich abspritzen, Lappen in die Hand und ein sanfter Reiniger/Spüli. Geht wunderbar, sehr fix und wird perfekt sauber 
Das Problem sind lediglich verwinkelte Stellen wie zB die Hinterbaubefestigung hinter dem Tretlager, alle andern Lager/Gelenke etc.

Mit etwas Geschick und einem etwas schärferen Wasserstrahl aus dem Gartenschlauch kommt man da Problemlos hin. Das letzte mal dass ich mein Bike so sauber hatte wie aus dem Karton war nach einer Winterfahrt durch den Schnee, der jeden Dreck wirklich sauber weggeputzt hat. Zu Hause nochmal abgespritzt und schwarz wie die Nacht 

@Giant XTC (die MPH Bremse is ********):
Sehr geil, ein pinker Flaschenhalter


----------



## Poison Nuke (5. August 2007)

eben genau diese Ecken und Winkel sind es, vorallem im Bereich der Kurbelgarnitur. Ich hätte zwar nen Hochdruckreiniger hier, aber da ist mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich dabei ein Lager oder so ausblase  

naja, ich bearbeite die wichtigen Stellen immer mit ordentlich WD40, da sollten dann wenigstens die Funktionsteile doch wieder ordentlich funktionieren, hoff ich zumindest


----------



## pjfa (5. August 2007)




----------



## Hart´l (6. August 2007)

Mogggeeennn...
jep jep jep jep..
@ Birk: Endlich mal ein canyon das nicht einfach frisch aus dem Karton hier im Forum gepostet wird. Für die meisten hier scheinen ja Haken-Riemen-Pedale  ein wahres Sensationsobjekt zu sein 
Und auch ein neuer Reifen wird hier schon mal als tuning der Superlative
verkauft. Ne, im ernst. Ne Rohloff, dass ist "Pimp my Bike" at it´s best (auch wenn viele keine Speedhub kennen)

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## Didi123 (6. August 2007)

Hart´l schrieb:


> Ne Rohloff, dass ist "Pimp my Bike" at it´s best (auch wenn viele keine Speedhub kennen)



Blöde Frage + OT:

"Ticken" die Rohloffs eigtl. auch so assich wie die Fichtel & Sachs 3-Gang Naben in den Alt-Oma-Rädern...?


----------



## tom23" (6. August 2007)

tom23";3935498 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch einfach 50 Kilogramm zu, dann macht eine so fette Scheibe Sinn
> 
> Die Kühlung wird vielleicht besser. Ich mach am Wochenende ein paar lange Abfahrten, dann kann ich mal schauen, ob ich meine 180er noch zum Faden bringe....ist frisch entlüftet. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich hinten kompletten Bremsverlust, aber Avid ist berühmt für sch... vorentlüftete Bremsen. Mein Kampfgewicht in einem relativ unfitten, arbeitsreichen, urlaubsarmen Sommer: 111 Kg (schäm...)



ich bin zu fett! Mein hintere Bremsscheibe wieder blaugebremst (angelaufen) und Fading vom Feinsten!
War eine Abfahrt von gerade mal 500 hm am Stück, und ich hab versucht, vernünftig zu bremsen. Foto davon spar ich mir jetzt und OT auch nur, weil der Vorgängerpost hier steht. Das einzige Foto, das ich von der Tour habe, bin ich mit einem Weißbier vor der Abfahrt.

Halt! da hab ich doch noch ein passendes Foto, thanx to Didi, gefunden..ich darf doch, oder? Eins von den Bikes ist bestimmt ein Canyon!


----------



## Hart´l (6. August 2007)

Mogggeeennn...
ne ne, außer im Gang 7 ist die Nabe ehrlich nicht lauter als eine normale
Kettenschaltung.
Aber selber mal ausprobieren, und du wirst begeistert sein.
Ich habs ja auch nicht geglaubt. 
PS: heute Abend gibts ein paar Fotos von der Tour heute.

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (6. August 2007)

das ist doch mal ein schoener Lenker:






oder ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> oder *!*



naja...


----------



## Didi123 (6. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein schoener Lenker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für ein Retrobike passt der Lenker gut, aber ein bisserl Flugrost fehlt noch...


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> eben genau diese Ecken und Winkel sind es, vorallem im Bereich der Kurbelgarnitur. Ich hätte zwar nen Hochdruckreiniger hier, aber da ist mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich dabei ein Lager oder so ausblase
> 
> naja, ich bearbeite die wichtigen Stellen immer mit ordentlich WD40, da sollten dann wenigstens die Funktionsteile doch wieder ordentlich funktionieren, hoff ich zumindest



1. Ich habe nicht von Hochdruck geredet sondern von einem Gartenschlauch. Wenn du da ein wenig draufhälst dann wird der Schlamm flüssig und fliesst einfach weg und die Ecken sind wieder sauber. Ausserdem kann man jeden Hochdruckreiniger an der Düse auch weicher stellen. 

2. Lieber hälst du eine Stunde konstant mit 150bar und einem Diesel-Erhitzten (150°C) Hochdruckreiniger auf die Lager als sie mit WD-40 zu töten... 
Damit es jeder versteht:
*WD-40 ist ein hervorragender Entroster und ein super Kriechmittel für Schliesszylinder etc., hat aber am Bike nix verloren!*
Lager werden nicht mit Sprays gepflegt sondern geöffnet, alles gereinigt und dann mit Motorex Fett (also Dickflüssig) o.ä. verspachtelt. WD-40 putzt dieses Fett nur heraus, so dass die Lager schneller durch sind, als dir lieb ist. Auf die Kette gehört es auch nicht.
Den rest der feinen beweglichen Teile (insbesondere Gabel, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer) werden mit Brunox behandelt.


----------



## Jonez (6. August 2007)

@ Ammu:

Aha   

Bei mir halten Schaltwerk eine Kette trotz WD40 seeeehr lange!
Klingt komisch, ist aber so  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Naja am Schaltwerk gehts vielleicht noch - aber WD40 ist kein Schmiermittel sondern ein reiniger, entroster, versiegler (zum Beispiel Kupferplatten die dem Wetter ausgesetzt sind). Die Schmierwirkung ist schnell mal wieder weg...
Wenn ja WD-40 so gut für die Kette sein soll, erklärst du mir bitte, wieso es noch Leute gibt die sündhaft Teures Oil of Rohloff oder auch Motorex-Öle kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (6. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn ja WD-40 so gut für die Kette sein soll, erklärst du mir bitte, wieso es noch Leute gibt die sündhaft Teures Oil of Rohloff oder auch Motorex-Öle kaufen?



Lifestyle, weils jeder macht, hat mir der Händler/Kumpel gesagt, Teuer = Gut,.....
 

Von Nachschmieren mit normalem 0815 Öl war nie die Rede, natürlich mache ich das nach der WD40 Reinigung. Aber dein Satz: "WD40 TÖTET die Kette/ Schaltwerk war "etwas" übertrieben  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Ich lebe nicht nach dem Motto Teuer = Gut. Ich Probiere mich durch die Schmiermittel durch und bin im Winter FinishLine Kettenöl treu und momentan hänge ich am neuen Motorex-Öl aus der Flasche...
Sofern du mit WD40 nur reinigst, ist das natürlich ok. Aber WD40 drauf und danach so rumfahren ist nicht sinn und zweck 
... aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. August 2007)

Für mich ist WD40 Fettlöser 1A. Lappen einsprühen, Kette durchziehen. Fertig. Danach riecht alles fein und die Kette kann mit entsprechenden Ölen beträufelt werden.

Ansonsten stimme ich Ammu bei: wenn nix mehr flutscht, WD40 drauf... Aber schmieren tut das Zeug nicht.


----------



## unchained (6. August 2007)

Sooooo, erster richtiger Ausritt auf dem Esel und ich muss sagen, fährt sich geil


----------



## unchained (6. August 2007)

ps: wer war denn der nette canyon-biker, der mir beim parkplatz auf einem xc8 ´06 entgegen kam?


----------



## Hanussen (6. August 2007)

Schöne Bilder!
Freut mich für dich, dass du nach der Warterei endlich mal dein Rad fahren durftest.
Du hast ja auch gleich mal ordentliche Bereifung aufgezogen. Hast du den Albert garnicht erst gefahren?
Nur, mach den Aufkleber auf der Gabelbrücke weg


----------



## unchained (6. August 2007)

neee, das ist noch die bereifung des ehemaligen 06er ES7. habe ja einen neuen rahmen aufgrund eines bruchs bekommen... naja von den alberts halte ich eh nicht viel


----------



## Poison Nuke (6. August 2007)

so, nachdem mir einige die Standard Pedale bemängelt haben und ich auch schnell merkte warum, hab ich mir heute neue geleistet:











und die erste kleine Testfahrt hat auch gleich gezeigt, dass der Unterschied schon gewaltig ist. Weitaus besserer Halt und man steht auch viel bequemer. Hätt ich gar nicht geglaubt. Jetzt fällt mir der tägliche Umstieg aufs Stadtbike noch schwerer   


Zum Reinigen:
klar, mit WD40 schmiere ich nicht, um gottes Willen  
das nutze ich primär, um den ganzen Dreck zu entfernen. Weil mitm Gartenschlauch fang ich acuh immer an, nur da geht wirklich nur das gröbste weg, selbst bei Dauerbehandlung mit Wasser. der feine Staub usw bleibt haften. Daher geh ich da immer mit WD40 ran und mach damit alles sauber und dann bekommt vorallem die Kette noch ein wenig Kettenöl hinterher. An den Dämpfern mach ich aber sonst nix weiter ran...sollte ich die vielleicht noch irgendwie nachbehandeln?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein schoener Lenker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach wieder den originalen Lenker drauf. Sieht besser aus!


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2007)

War am Wochenende in Fiss (Serfaus). Da gibt es die Schmugglertour  (auf Schmugglerpfaden bis zur Schweizer Grenze). War das eine anstrengende Tour, aber dafür auch super schön und einsam.

Es(X) will geschoben und getragen werden 




Fix und fertig auf 2700m...




...vom schieben





...und tragen.





Aber bei der Landschaft nimmt man das gerne in Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (7. August 2007)

Traumhaft schöne Landschaft.
Das letzte Bilder ist richtig geil.

Wasfür einen Dämpfer hast du in deinem Bike? Besser als der Pearl?


----------



## Hart´l (7. August 2007)

Mogggeeennn...
hier mal ein paar Bilder von Gestern.
Ist das letzte Teilstück vom Arbermarathon.
Leider hatt der Akku seinen Geist aufgegeben, daher keine Trailfotos 

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## dragonheart2010 (7. August 2007)

@cos75:
Wow was für geile Bilder!
Bin echt schwer neidisch auf diese schöne Tour, glückwunsch!
Wie Hanussen schon sagt, ist das letzte Bild der absolute Abschuß!

Gruß
M. aus N.


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2007)

Danke, das Lob für die Bilder gebe ich an meinen Bikekollegen Lars weiter, der hat die Fotos geknippst.
Zum DT Dämfper hab ich hier was geschrieben.


----------



## thory (7. August 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> War am Wochenende in Fiss (Serfaus)....




Hallo Marcus,
sehr schöne Bilder zeigst Du da! Ich habe gerade gelesen, daß Du die Gustl am ESX fährst - finde ich interessant. Ich habe ja an beiden Rädern 'ne Formular und ja - ich kann es verstehen wenn man zur schwersten aber wohl auch zur endgültigen Lösung aller Bremsprobleme geht.

Ich habe eine Tour in ähnlicher Landschaft gemacht, aber ohne Canyon, deshalb passen die pics hier nicht so großformatig rein. Wer gucken mag:
Grischa Trails. War auch gar nicht so weit weg von Serfaus.

Den Hub meines DT Swiss Dämpfers nutze ich ab und an aber schon aus. Also der Gummiring rutscht dann oben über den Kolben des Dämpfers. 
Letzten Samstag habe ich auch die Lyrik von meinem Torque auf Anschlag gebracht: bei einer an sich niedrigen Stufe im Lenggrieser Bikepark habe ich eine "perfekte" Nasenlandung hingelegt. Ich blieb zum Glück auf dem Rad sitzen und die Lyrik fing die ganze Fuhre auf .... 


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## xbishopx (7. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> wir hatten nur fullys.
> gepäck war halt ein rucksack mit max. 7 kilo. eigentlich eh so wie man es immer auf den alpenx-sites oder büchern vorgeschlagen bekommt.
> wir waren 8 tage unterwegs.
> 
> ...



wie weit seit ihr eigentlich am tag so gefahren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2007)

@cos u. thory: beneidenswerte Touren u. tolle Fotos!


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. August 2007)

@cos75
Traumhafte Fotos!
Was für ne cam hat Dein Kumpel denn mit hochgeschleppt?


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Den Hub meines DT Swiss Dämpfers nutze ich ab und an aber schon aus. Also der Gummiring rutscht dann oben über den Kolben des Dämpfers.


Hi Thomas, ja das liegt an der besonderen Hinterbaukennlinie vom Liteville. 

Von Grischa hatte ich vorher noch nie was gehört, scheint ja auch ein tolles Bikerevier zu sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. August 2007)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> @cos75
> Traumhafte Fotos!
> Was für ne cam hat Dein Kumpel denn mit hochgeschleppt?


Fuji Finepix F30. Ist eine kleine Kompakte, also nix mit hochschleppen.


----------



## Wumpwilli (7. August 2007)

Bike mit neuem Flat-Lenker und Barends letzte Woche im Harz.


----------



## MasterAss (8. August 2007)

@Cos75

Was für Maxxis haste drauf? Suche ne Alternative zum NN vorne, denn der hat echt nen bescheidenen Seitenhalt. Liebäugel schon länger mit Maxxis, trau mich aber net so recht.


----------



## pjfa (8. August 2007)

Result of one OTB by nigth


----------



## thory (8. August 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Cos75
> 
> Was für Maxxis haste drauf? Suche ne Alternative zum NN vorne, denn der hat echt nen bescheidenen Seitenhalt...



Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt antworte trotzdem:  ich bin jetzt meine erste 4 Tagestour mit Big Betty gefahren, das ging so gut, daß ich bei diesem Reifen bleiben werde, hinten ORC und vorne die weiche Mischung. Wir hatten zwei etappen mit an die 2000hm dabei, also "normale AX" Verhältnisse. Ich denke der Maxxis Advantage ist da vergleichbar.

Gruss


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. August 2007)

Hallo,
endlich ist mein Torque fertig und konnte das erste mal richtig probegefahren werden. Mit 16-17 kg ist es natürlich kein Leichtgewicht - fährt sich aber super. Das Wechseln auf den Pearl 3.1 Dämpfer war zwar sehr zeitaufwändig und fummelig - es hat sich aber absolut gelohnt und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.





Schloßgarten Richmond in Braunschweig




Weitere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (8. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> wie weit seit ihr eigentlich am tag so gefahren?



servus,
zwischen 40-55km am tag. höhenmetern war auch ned so viel. so um 1200 im schnitt.

ToM


----------



## Ryanotb (8. August 2007)

My new Torque, this is a new frame, because I have broken my Torque 3 frame :s Thanks to Canyon


----------



## xbishopx (8. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> servus,
> zwischen 40-55km am tag. höhenmetern war auch ned so viel. so um 1200 im schnitt.
> 
> ToM



aber sicherlich vorher fein trainiert???


----------



## ToM04 (8. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> aber sicherlich vorher fein trainiert???



eigentlich viel weniger als ich wollte.
ging aber trotzdem alles relativ gut. 

man hat ja eh keine wahl wenn man mal auf tour is.

ToM


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2007)

Mal ein aktuelles Pic von meinem xc6 aus 2006


----------



## AmmuNation (9. August 2007)

Fährst du es eigentlich noch


----------



## erkan1984 (9. August 2007)

@ Crazy RAcer, welche Reifen hast denn Drauf?


----------



## ashtray (10. August 2007)

@ Crazy-Racer. Ist die Truvativ Stylo ne gute Kurbel bzw. bezogen auf die LX, besser als diese?


----------



## JaSon78 (10. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt antworte trotzdem:  ich bin jetzt meine erste 4 Tagestour mit Big Betty gefahren, das ging so gut, daß ich bei diesem Reifen bleiben werde, hinten ORC und vorne die weiche Mischung. Wir hatten zwei etappen mit an die 2000hm dabei, also "normale AX" Verhältnisse. Ich denke der Maxxis Advantage ist da vergleichbar.
> 
> Gruss



Guten Morgen,

habe den Maxxis Advantage in 2,4 auf meinem ES7 drauf, weil der Albert zu wenig Grip und Stabilität für ruppigeres Gelände hatte. War am WE damit auch im Downhill von Bad Wildbad mit Grip und ohne Platten unterwegs. Rollverhalten sehr angenehm in Relation zum Gewicht/Grip. Haltbarkeit sehr gut. Der Reifen bleibt bei mir jetzt auch bei CC-Touren einfach drauf.

PS: Denke Thory wird ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Big Betty gemacht haben. . .
PPS: Bei bike-discount.de gabs 2 Stück für 54 Euro, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe.

Grüße

Jan


----------



## xbishopx (10. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> eigentlich viel weniger als ich wollte.
> ging aber trotzdem alles relativ gut.
> 
> man hat ja eh keine wahl wenn man mal auf tour is.
> ...



also nächstes jahr mach ich auch n transalp! jez,wo ich die bilder gesehen hab,einfach nur traumhaft. 
wie viel planung war denn vorab nötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (10. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> also nächstes jahr mach ich auch n transalp! jez,wo ich die bilder gesehen hab,einfach nur traumhaft.
> wie viel planung war denn vorab nötig?



planung war ned so wild. mit der transalp-software gehts ganz easy. einfach überlegen was du einpacken willst und dann gehts auch schon los.

hatte natürlich auch einen trainingsplan den ich halt aus beruflichen gründen und aus faulheit ned wirklich eingehalten hab.

ToM


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Fährst du es eigentlich noch



natürlich 



erkan1984 schrieb:


> @ Crazy RAcer, welche Reifen hast denn Drauf?



hinten Smart Sam vorne Albert



ashtray schrieb:


> @ Crazy-Racer. Ist die Truvativ Stylo ne gute Kurbel bzw. bezogen auf die LX, besser als diese?



da die bisher nur eingebaut ist und noch nicht gefahren  kann ich dazu nix sagen. Aber sie ist 30g leichter


----------



## pjfa (11. August 2007)

3 ES and 1 Spec


----------



## xbishopx (11. August 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> planung war ned so wild. mit der transalp-software gehts ganz easy. einfach überlegen was du einpacken willst und dann gehts auch schon los.



wo bekomm ich diese software her?



ToM04 schrieb:


> ...hatte natürlich auch einen trainingsplan den ich halt aus ...faulheit ned wirklich eingehalten hab.
> ToM


  da bin ich ja beruhigt,da wirst du nicht der einzige sein,wenns so weit ist


----------



## labba (11. August 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich diese software her?



Bin zwar nicht ToM04, aber ich denke mal er meinte die CD-ROM aus diesem Buch:

http://www.delius-klasing.de/shop/detail.php4?artid=1270

Kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen, tolles Buch und praktische Software


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich brauche mal ne Optikberatung falls mir jemand helfen will  die Stylo im xc sah nicht so richtig toll aus, also bin ich jetzt grad schwer am rumüberlegen wie ichs mach, zwei Bikes, je zwei Kurbeln und ich hätte gerne von euch ne Aussage was besser aussieht 
xc mit LX xc mit XT
T mit XT T mit Stylo
es geht jeweils nur um die Kurbel  danke schonmal...


----------



## xbishopx (11. August 2007)

die stylo,passt mehr zur gabel und co. zudem das design von xt/lx...geht garnich!!!!!!


----------



## unchained (11. August 2007)

du bist aber auchn ganz pfiffiger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> du bist aber auchn ganz pfiffiger



hilft mir wirklich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (12. August 2007)

stylo ans cc bike. lass die xt am torque. die steifigkeit der xt ist um einiges höher als die der stylo. zudem sieht die xt am torque mMn besser aus !


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2007)

meine super objektive meinung: lass die xt am torque und baue eine lx oder xt ans cc fully. tut mir leid.. aber ich mag die stylo garnet


----------



## MasterAss (12. August 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habe den Maxxis Advantage in 2,4 auf meinem ES7 drauf, weil der Albert zu wenig Grip und Stabilität für ruppigeres Gelände hatte. War am WE damit auch im Downhill von Bad Wildbad mit Grip und ohne Platten unterwegs. Rollverhalten sehr angenehm in Relation zum Gewicht/Grip. Haltbarkeit sehr gut. Der Reifen bleibt bei mir jetzt auch bei CC-Touren einfach drauf.
> 
> ...



Danke an Thory und Jan.
Werde den Advantage mal ausprobieren für meine Touren!


----------



## MasterAss (12. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> meine super objektive meinung: lass die xt am torque und baue eine lx oder xt ans cc fully. tut mir leid.. aber ich mag die stylo garnet



Jo, denn die Stylo ist garnicht so stylo


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. August 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Jo, denn die Stylo ist garnicht so stylo


genau. eigentlich absolut nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. August 2007)

Kleine Tour durchn Wald, inklusive Waldlehrpfad. Hab leider meine Karte verloren..... Und muss jetzt mal gucken, wo ich ne Gescheite karte rund um Niedernhausen her bekomme.







Es war mal wieder warm und der Bremsflüssigkeit auch und wollte bissel Frischluft  sehen.. Ich hoff nächst woche kommt die Oro und dann hab ich den Rotz endlich hinter mir.

Die HR Bremse am ES ist nun auch seit 30.07. unterwegs. Bin mal gespannt, ob SRAM es packt, mal unterhalb 4 Wochen Austausch zu betreiben.


----------



## unchained (12. August 2007)

oh man, du hastes aber auch echt schwer . meins läuft wieder...  *auf holz klopf*


----------



## Pumabert (12. August 2007)

soso, bei SRAM dauert das etwas länger?!?! Ich habe nämlich meinen 9-fach Trigger eingeschickt, der wollte nimmer. Da ich nicht so lange warten wollte hab ich mir gleich noch einen Satz zugelegt.

Hab aber auch einiges an Pech - schon der 2. Rahmen, das 3. Schaltwerk und nun noch der Trigger ... und das innerhalb von 9 Monaten


----------



## cos75 (12. August 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Cos75
> 
> Was für Maxxis haste drauf? Suche ne Alternative zum NN vorne, denn der hat echt nen bescheidenen Seitenhalt. Liebäugel schon länger mit Maxxis, trau mich aber net so recht.



Ups, total überlesen. Aber besser späte Antwort, als nie 
Vorne High Roller 2.5" in Single-Ply, hinten Minion DH Rear 2.5" in Single Ply. Hab noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit Fat Alberts. Seitenhalt finde ich bei den Fat Alberts sehr gut und bei den Maxxis sowieso.


----------



## johnnyg (13. August 2007)

@ alpha

Der Sattel an deinem Torque is ja echtmal Porno  

Was ist das für einer? Will auch so einen, sieht eigentlich recht weich aus, nicht so ein hartes Brett  
Mein Hintern will sich nicht so wirklich mit dem Selle Italia Filante an meinem XC anfreunden. Aber so einen am XC, hmm weiß nicht, das sieht glaube ich nichts aus


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> @ alpha
> 
> Der Sattel an deinem Torque is ja echtmal Porno
> 
> ...



na vorallem sollte man einen sattel fahren der mit dem eigenen hintern kompatibel ist  klar sieht der sattel von alpha ziemlich sch***e aus, aber wenn er mit ihm gut klar kommt 

@alpha frag mal crazy racer nach guten touren. ihr wohnt ja nur einpaar kilometer auseinander und er kann dir bestimmt die eine oder andere zeigen, auch garantiert welche mit endorphine-garantie


----------



## Didi123 (13. August 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Der Sattel an deinem Torque is ja echtmal Porno
> Was ist das für einer? Will auch so einen, sieht eigentlich recht weich aus, nicht so ein hartes Brett



Bin zwar nicht Alpha, aber hab's grad gelesen...
Schau mal hier: http://www.sellesmp.com/de/default.htm

Gibt auch noch weniger klobige Modelle, aber die sind nicht eben günstig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2007)

@ alpha: hättest du halt mal was gesagt, ich will meine oro's verkaufen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. August 2007)

Ne, du. Muss schon 100% neu sein. 

Beim Fahrrad Franz hab ich nen schmäleren Porno-Sattel gesehen. Nannte sich STrike Pro (oder sowas). Den gabs für unter 40 euro. 
http://www.radsport-ludwig.de/oxid....ed639c51.32690514/Selle-SMP-Tourensattel-Men/

Iss meiner.

Bei SRAM kannste 4 Wochen warten, im besten Falle... Ich kann deren Zeug nicht empfehlen.


----------



## AmmuNation (13. August 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hab aber auch einiges an Pech - schon der 2. Rahmen, das 3. Schaltwerk und nun noch der Trigger ... und das innerhalb von 9 Monaten



Das erklärt wieso du ein X-0 am XC6.0 hast 
Meine Schadens- und Verschleissteilbilanz:
1x SRAM PC991 Kette
1x Das 11er Ritzel der CS-M760 XT Kassette
1x Hinterreifen (nun ein Conti Vertical Protection)
4-5x HR Schlauch
2x Bremsbeläge (vo+hi)

Und viel, viel Brunox und Kettenöl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. August 2007)

Das ist alles verschleiss. Mir kommts vor, als würd Qualität im MTB Bereich nicht mehr gelebt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (13. August 2007)

Mein Grand Canyon 7.0

Wettertechnisch und aus Zeitmangel konnte ich erst zweimal fahren, aber mein bisheriger Eindruck ist sehr positiv!


----------



## AmmuNation (13. August 2007)

Jetz is der Bikeguard auf einmal wieder braun? Wurde uns das schwarz zu teuer, Canyon? 

So sieht es übrigens aus, wenn die SRAM Freeride-Hose bekanntschaft mit dem SRAM X-9 Trigger machen will - undzwar im Wiegetritt 
Das ist jetzt noch Fleischig und offen...


----------



## derwolf1509 (13. August 2007)

SO mein erster Ausflug zum Gardasee....


----------



## derwolf1509 (13. August 2007)

Und noch eins....


----------



## unchained (13. August 2007)

geil


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. August 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Und noch eins....



wo isn das genau???


----------



## erkan1984 (13. August 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon 7.0
> 
> Wettertechnisch und aus Zeitmangel konnte ich erst zweimal fahren, aber mein bisheriger Eindruck ist sehr positiv!



glückwunsch...
wirste nich sooo schnell bereuen


----------



## erkan1984 (13. August 2007)

heute morgen mal das gute wetter genutzt






irgendwie bleibt es im Wald länger nass, als auf dem Feld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (14. August 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> wo isn das genau???



Das ist eine Tour die von der Mittelstaion der Monte Baldo Bahn runter geht...

Wenn de willst kann ich die Beschreibung einscannen.....


----------



## Didi123 (14. August 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tour die von der Mittelstaion der Monte Baldo Bahn runter geht...


Den Weg bin ich das erste Mal am Gardasee auch versehentlich "gefahren"... (hatte aber nur 76 mm Cannondale Federweg dabei - kein Spaß!) 
Bist den Teil mit den engen Serpentinen auch runter (Ri. Navene), dort kann man prima Hinterrad umsetzen üben?!  
Gefahren oder geschoben?


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Den Weg bin ich das erste Mal am Gardasee auch versehentlich "gefahren"... (hatte aber nur 76 mm Cannondale Federweg dabei - kein Spaß!)
> Bist den Teil mit den engen Serpentinen auch runter (Ri. Navene), dort kann man prima Hinterrad umsetzen üben?!
> Gefahren oder geschoben?



Also die Wege auf den Bildern alles gefahren. War aber nicht einfach...
Das erste Bild ist auf der Ronda Monte Baldo die Freeride Abfahrtsvariante. Die war echt zornig...aber geil


----------



## artymod (14. August 2007)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem nicht so erfolgreichen 15. EBM Wochenende. Wurde durch eine Verletztung gezwungen nach 40 km abzubrechen . Aber das nächste Jahr wieder auf ein neues


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. August 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tour die von der Mittelstaion der Monte Baldo Bahn runter geht...
> 
> Wenn de willst kann ich die Beschreibung einscannen.....



wäre super Danke


----------



## Didi123 (14. August 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


>



und



			
				unchained schrieb:
			
		

> geil


Mal im Ernst, sowas ist doch kagge zu fahren - oder macht das mit 140 mm echt Spass ?!
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, bin eher ein Fan von den flowigen Sachen...
Bin ich ein Weichei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (14. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst, sowas ist doch kagge zu fahren - oder macht das mit 140 mm echt Spass ?!



Sehe ich auch so. Stumpfes gerumpel ohne Spaß. Aber wie so oft alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## loxa789 (14. August 2007)

Solche Trails fahre ich zuhause auch.Sind immer wieder eine Herausvorderung. Der eine liebt die Waldautobahn da schnell und gefährlich, der andere fährt lieber etwas langsamer dafür Wege die nicht mehr jeder ohne weiteres runder kommt. 
Ich liebe beides und je nach Laune wähle ich meine Runde aus. 
loxa789


----------



## unchained (14. August 2007)

genauso ist es. ich habe auch ne menge trails mit steinen und geröll jeglicher größenordnung... da den grip zu behalten ( bergauf ) und den richtigen weg durch das geröllfeld zu finden ist nicht jedermanns sache. allerdings gehört auch schon eine gewissen verbissenheit und ordentlich dampf inne beine dazu. bei steigungen > 21% ist das nicht immer leicht. aber wenn man oben angekommen ist, nen schluck aus seiner flasche nimmt und die gabel im fahren wieder hochtravelt ... ists nen geiles gefühl


----------



## Didi123 (14. August 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bei steigungen > 21% ist das nicht immer leicht. aber wenn man oben angekommen ist, nen schluck aus seiner flasche nimmt und die gabel im fahren wieder hochtravelt ... ists nen geiles gefühl



So was bin ich neulich auch mal hoch, 22 % lt. VDO und recht steinig, aber nur über ca. 150 hm.
Auf halber Höhe kam mir 'ne Omma mit Stock entgegen und hat mir mit breitem Grinsen "...noch viel Spaß!" gewünscht...! 
Stimmt aber, manchmal macht's Spaß sich solche Wege hochzuquälen, allerdings hatte ich oben nix zum traveln - mehr als 76 mm werden's nicht...


----------



## unchained (14. August 2007)

JA eben !


----------



## pjfa (15. August 2007)

4 Canyon
ES 6 
ES 6.0
ES 9.0
Torque 1





For fun


----------



## derwolf1509 (15. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst, sowas ist doch kagge zu fahren - oder macht das mit 140 mm echt Spass ?!
> ...



Na ja das kommt auf dein können drauf an. Spaß macht das auf alle Fälle. Man darf nur nicht zu langsam sein. GESCHWINDIKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT  

Und das macht mit 140mm definitiv Spaß. Es gibt am Gardasee genügend die das mit 0mm fahren.


----------



## hithem (15. August 2007)




----------



## thto (15. August 2007)

@hitem


----------



## hithem (15. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hithem (15. August 2007)

thak you 
it was in french alpen


----------



## hithem (15. August 2007)




----------



## Monsterwade (16. August 2007)

Nur eine Schwarzwaldtour bei miesem Wetter.
Leider keine "Action-Bilder".


----------



## Telefon84 (16. August 2007)

hallo! wie kann ich ein bild einfügen von meinem Canyon ohne es ins i- net stellen zu müssen`?


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. August 2007)

lass es von jemand anders ins i- net stellen


----------



## tom23" (16. August 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> hallo! wie kann ich ein bild einfügen von meinem Canyon ohne es ins i- net stellen zu müssen`?






moment, ich geb dir ein paar Büroklammern, dann kannst du sie hier reinheften!


----------



## renderscout (16. August 2007)

tom23";3972145 schrieb:
			
		

> moment, ich geb dir ein paar Büroklammern, dann kannst du sie hier reinheften!
> 
> 
> Oder du klebst das Bild aufn Monitor... , schickst es jedem Forenmitglied per Post, etc....!
> ...


----------



## erkan1984 (16. August 2007)

gib uns einfach deine IP adresse und das recht deine Daten Fern-zuverwalten, dann können wir alle auf deine Fesplatte zugreifen, aber du musst sie nicht ins Netz stellen....
Also deine Privatsphäre ist geschützt


----------



## tom23" (16. August 2007)

ok, jetzt mal ernsthaft,

du kannst die Daten hier in Dein Fotoalbum raufladen, dann stehen sie aber auch im "Internet", du kannst sie aber "verstecken".
Gehe ganz oben auf "Fotoalbum", und dann auf "Album Admin", dann kannste Alben anlegen etc, eigentlich selbsterklärend!

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (16. August 2007)

hi, hab heute den rest der schraubenlieferung bekommen (matchmakerschrauben müssen länger als normale triggerschrauben sein -> m6x25 passt)
mir gefällts echt jut 
fehlt nur noch die NEUE canyon a-head kappe?!


----------



## Didi123 (16. August 2007)

Sorry, aber einer muss es dir sagen: 
Das Grün des Rahmens passt so irgendwie gar nicht zu den Schrauben...
...oder andersrum!


----------



## xibie (16. August 2007)

@braintrust:

wo hast du die Schrauben bestellt?


----------



## GerhardO (16. August 2007)

Hallo Leutz!

Hier mal zwei Bildchen von Bike und Fahrer in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung:










Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## braintrust (16. August 2007)

schrauben hab ich von nano-bikes.de

ach rot passt schon ganz gut zu dem grün...ist halt schlechtes blitzfoto, sieht in natura besser aus


----------



## klogrinder (16. August 2007)

@Gerhard: 
Jetzt ja wieder mit Bettys und Flatpedalen 
war trotzdem geil zum zuschaun am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (16. August 2007)

So hier mal mein gutes altes FX2000 mit neuem schwarzen Hinterbau


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

User129 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein gutes altes FX2000 mit neuem schwarzen Hinterbau



YEA! Endlich mal wieder stilvolle räder!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

SOOOO












Hatte kein Bock mehr auf Avid Schrott. 

2 mal oro. einmal bei actionsports einmal bei bike-mailorder. Mailorder brachte alles schick in nem Päckchen. Bei Actionsports fehlte "Adapter, Unterlegscheiben, Schrauben, Set zum Leitungskürzen". ALso irgenwie fast alles. Hab deren Krempel zurückgehen lassen. War mir zu blöd da noch ne Woche zu warten, bis sie mir alles dann einzel  was fehlte zuzuschicken.

Ist ne 180er. 200er dürfen laut canyon an den 2006er hinten keine verbaut werden.

Erste 30 km mit der Bremse. Stottert nicht, quiekt nicht, schleift nicht, quietscht nicht, kein ABS. Bremst halt irgendwie. Keine 3 verschiedene Belags-hersteller testen, keine 3 Unterschiedliche Scheiben einbauen, bis eine mal halbwegs passt.... Druckpunkt könnte härter sein - weniger Leerweg. Und ist nicht so powerfull wie die ehemalige 180er Avid Hintterrad. Aber das kommt vielleicht noch.

Nun ja, bin mal gespannt ob oder wann mich die Formula dann zum 1. Mal enttäuscht.

Hab dann noch ne zweite Bestellt. die kommt ans torque. 

Dann heute mal schick gekleidet:






Die Schoner sind Dainese Freestyle. Testbericht zu Schoner und Bremse kommen demnächst.






Feierabend-Tour durch Niedernhausener Waldautobahn. Absolut klasse mit dem schnellen ES.






Zum Abschluss noch nen Mini-Downhill. 






Und den werd ich auch bald mal besuchen. 

Wenn meine Freundin mitkommt, wird sie sicher wieder lustige "Satire Stunts"-Videos drehen. Seid gespannt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> YEA! Endlich mal wieder stilvolle räder!


Dein Hohn geht mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich auf die Nerven.

Und manche präpupertären Gedanken kann man auch für sich behalten.

Sorry für offtopic. Ansonsten: schöne Actionfotos oben


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

wo issn da hohn? haste deine pillen heut vergessen zu nehmen?


----------



## Moi (17. August 2007)

alpha wo bist du eigentlich die ganze zeit? hab dich noch nie richtung feldberg gesehen?!


----------



## E=MC² (17. August 2007)

Du weißt doch: Seine Bremsen...


----------



## xysiu33 (17. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ist ne 180er. 200er dürfen laut canyon an den 2006er hinten keine verbaut werden.



wie so das denn ? Hinten dürfte es kein Problem sein, vorne nicht, oder ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wo issn da hohn? haste deine pillen heut vergessen zu nehmen?


in diesem zusammenhang war es übertrieben. und pillen brauche ich nicht, danke. 

nur so als kleiner denkanstoß zur thematik:


Moi schrieb:


> alpha wo bist du eigentlich die ganze zeit? hab dich noch nie richtung feldberg gesehen?!


----------



## Telefon84 (17. August 2007)

Ah Jungs danke! Ich stelle eine einfache Frage und bekomme 10 Antworten. Eine Davon und zwar die letzte ist genau die Antwort die ich brauche und über die anderen Neun lache ich immer noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (17. August 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> Ah Jungs danke! Ich stelle eine einfache Frage und bekomme 10 Antworten. Eine Davon und zwar die letzte ist genau die Antwort die ich brauche und über die anderen Neun lache ich immer noch ;-)



Bitte Bitte!

Die Büroklammern darfst du auch behalten!


----------



## loxa789 (17. August 2007)

Xxx


----------



## pjfa (17. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. August 2007)

ugly grips.


----------



## uphillking (17. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst, sowas ist doch kagge zu fahren - oder macht das mit 140 mm echt Spass ?!
> ...







Nix für Ungut, aber der Tacho zeigt 0,0 km/h an. Ergo wurde das Bike dort  warscheinlich getragen  ;-)


----------



## illuminato (17. August 2007)

wie soll er bei dem untergrund im fahren bitte ein foto machen...


----------



## Telefon84 (17. August 2007)

Also runter macht echt mehr SPaß als hoch das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## hithem (17. August 2007)

special pour zeinzein













la bosse de la coatch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2007)

@ Alpha: den Theistalbrücken"downhill" hab ich mit meinem Judy bestückten HT auch schon gemeistert  wenn du hinfährst gib bescheid, ich will dich mal live fahren sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (17. August 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> wie soll er bei dem untergrund im fahren bitte ein foto machen...



Ich wollt´s grade sagen! 

Manche haben ne Logik 

@braintrust: vielleicht noch mal ein paar pics draußen, dann wirkt es meist realistischer...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. August 2007)

hithem schrieb:


> on passe d'abord par le bike park



Ce sont des photos du paysage très fabuleux  

Je crois que la region veux me plaiser beaucoupe


----------



## Ryanotb (17. August 2007)

Mdr Hithem, tu parles en francais sur le forum allemand, et nous meme pas un commentaire pour tes photos de cet aprem... lol !


----------



## hithem (17. August 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Mdr Hithem, tu parles en francais sur le forum allemand, et nous meme pas un commentaire pour tes photos de cet aprem... lol !


en fait j ai fait un copier coller du forum du 13 dans le forum des region de vv


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Alpha: den Theistalbrücken"downhill" hab ich mit meinem Judy bestückten HT auch schon gemeistert  wenn du hinfährst gib bescheid, ich will dich mal live fahren sehen



Keine Chance. Mit Männern fahr ich nicht 

Den Kuhberg in Bad Kreuznach hab ich auch mit ner 63mm Judy 1,9" Reifen und nem 97er Hardtail gepackt. Geht alles. Nur mit nem Fully machts mehr spass

Muss jetzt nur mal gucken, wie ich den anderen "Mini"Downhill finde.

Gibts noch mehr sowas lustiges in Niedernhausen?


----------



## Moi (17. August 2007)

komm schon alpha. wir treffen uns sonntag nachmittag alle auf dem feldberg und dann machst du für uns alle nen kurs: downhill für anfänger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. August 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> komm schon alpha. wir treffen uns sonntag nachmittag alle auf dem feldberg und dann machst du für uns alle nen kurs: downhill für anfänger!



aloha,
sonntach is doch taunustrails  
tt


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> hallo! wie kann ich ein bild einfügen von meinem Canyon ohne es ins i- net stellen zu müssen`?



mhh, also wenn du deine Bilder mit Anderen Nutzern des Internets teilen möchtest, musst du diese auch im Internet zum Anschauen zur verfügung stellen.
Was ist denn eigentlich das Problem, warum du diese nicht Hochladen möchtest?


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Mdr Hithem, tu parles en francais sur le forum allemand, et nous meme pas un commentaire pour tes photos de cet aprem... lol !



Bonjour nous amis francais.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. August 2007)

das üben wir aber nochmal


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. August 2007)

Hab beim stöbern noch ein Bild von mir gefunden. Müsste im März/April entstanden sein. Location: Butterloch (leider für Biker gesperrt).

@Thto: Da wären wir her gefahren, wenn nicht gesperrt. Der Bikepark war aber ne gute Entschädigung


----------



## Telefon84 (18. August 2007)

ja ihr bekommt es schon zu sehen...


----------



## Telefon84 (18. August 2007)

Das Passt ja in diese Galerie...


----------



## Telefon84 (18. August 2007)




----------



## Boombe (18. August 2007)

war das inner einbahnstraße`?


----------



## Telefon84 (18. August 2007)

nein das war eine normale straße es sieht aus wie eine einbahnstraße weil die fahrzeuge alle in selbe richtung schauen.
...Obwohl wenn ich so nachdenke bin ich mir gar nicht sicher was es ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (18. August 2007)

so, hier ma erste richtige Ausfahrt im Grunewald 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ashtray (18. August 2007)

Best-Looking ES imho.


----------



## blastermind (18. August 2007)




----------



## Co1n (18. August 2007)

schickes foto. Aber bitte diese Schutzbleche weg da 

richard

@ashtray. THX


----------



## tschobi (18. August 2007)

Ja, ohne Schutzbleche ein schickes bike. Das gelb wirkt richtig super....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Ich habs auch geschafft, mein xc Rahmen ist verknickt 
mal sehen wies jetzt mit dem Bike weiter geht


----------



## Hirnie (18. August 2007)

Also das sieht ma richtig übel aus!! Wie hasten das so geschaft?? Mauer, Baum? Aber irgendwo frontal drauf oder ?


----------



## unchained (18. August 2007)

shit, mein beileid.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Hab nen Baum erwischt. Wie durch ein Wunder nur die Finger bissi aufgeschürft und das Zeigefingermittelgelenk geprellt. Und am Oberschenkel gibts wohl n großen blauen Fleck.
Find ich extrem schei*e das ganze, weiß auch noch nicht so recht was ich jetzt mit dem Kram machen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. August 2007)

beileid, schlaf erst man ne nacht drüber.... vielleicht kannst ja bei ebay oder so nen günstigen schießen oder ruf doch mal bei canyon an, hab bisher selbst nur gute erfahrungen bei problemen gemacht ......


----------



## hithem (19. August 2007)

today


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> beileid, schlaf erst man ne nacht drüber.... vielleicht kannst ja bei ebay oder so nen günstigen schießen oder ruf doch mal bei canyon an, hab bisher selbst nur gute erfahrungen bei problemen gemacht ......



gleich neues bike bestellen. alte einzelteile bei egay verkloppen. sollte dann fast 1:1 rauskommen.

ich wusst garnicht, dass es um niedernhausen so harte strecken gibt. wäre wohl dein altes  HT mit der Judy besser gewesen.... 

dennoch. schade ums rad. zum glück ists rad aber da gebrochen, wo es die meiste energie aufnehmen konnte.


----------



## rbaiapinto (19. August 2007)

Hello  

I'm Ricardo from Lisbon-Portugal and I'm a happy owner of a Torque 3.

Here is a small movie from the weekend.

It's the first, so problably the next ones will be better  

[YT="Serra da Estrela - Portugal"]ZgUsbRkMlmQ&v3[/YT]


----------



## bliz2z (19. August 2007)

Pics von gestern.. waren am Vierwaldstättersee unterwegs.












Der Weg war auf einmal weg, dann war mehr tragen und schieben als fahren angesagt .


----------



## franzf (19. August 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Der Weg war auf einmal weg ...


Ist schon bekannt wer den geklaut hat?
Steht eine terroristische Vereinigung dahinter?
Wurde schon eine Lösegeldforderung an die örtliche Bikecommunity gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (19. August 2007)

Das GPS war schuld, wir waren ca. 200m zu hoch am Berg wie sich später herausgestellt hat .


----------



## AmmuNation (19. August 2007)

Au weia, CR... sieht böse aus 
Wenigstens ist dir nicht mehr passiert. Klingel mal bei Canyon durch und frag nach, gibt bestimmt eine gute Kompromisslösung.


----------



## Obey (19. August 2007)

hithem schrieb:


> today



Awsome photos!! Where do you bike? Looks really nice


----------



## Moi (19. August 2007)

Crazy Racer, tut mir echt leid für dich! gerade jetzt wo es nicht die ganze zeit regnet!


----------



## unchained (19. August 2007)

er hat doch nochn spaßgerät


----------



## M!ke (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habs auch geschafft, mein xc Rahmen ist verknickt
> mal sehen wies jetzt mit dem Bike weiter geht



Au ********, mein Beileid.  Sei generell mal froh, daß dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Ich denke auch, daß Canyon hier evtl. ein Angebot für einen Rahmen machen kann, daß dich zufriedenstellen wird.

good luck

Mike


----------



## Moi (19. August 2007)

sry, das hab ich übersehen. 

wie war die schule letzte woche?


----------



## hithem (19. August 2007)

Obey schrieb:


> Awsome photos!! Where do you bike? Looks really nice



south france near Marseille


----------



## Hennin (19. August 2007)

Hier mal drei Bilder von mir.













Gruß Tobi


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2007)

war gestern mal auf ne Runde anfangs alleine, durch zufall Traf ich ein Paar Kumpels, war ne nette Tour, leider hab ich keine Bilder von den Gefundenen Trails, war ne coole Aktion, ach ja wir sin dann auch mal ne Runde auf der 4cross Strecke in Stollberg ne Runde gedreht, aber nur langsam...
sind ja nich lebensmüde...

ein paar kleine Impressionen von meiner Heimat *Haamitland wie bist du schie*

(leider nur handy PIX, Akku alle *sh***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (19. August 2007)

was is das fürn handy? bis auf das mittlere is die quali ja gar nicht so übel.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> was is das fürn handy? bis auf das mittlere is die quali ja gar nicht so übel.



Sony Ericsson W810i
hatte aber tierische Probs mit der Software, der hat manche bilder Partout nicht speichern wollen...

hätte es am liebsten auf den Acker geworfen, aber tief durchatmen hilft da meistens


----------



## h34d (19. August 2007)

@Hennin: Schaut gut aus! Was für Beinschoner sind denn das?


----------



## Hennin (19. August 2007)

Danke 
Die Schoner sind 661 Race Lite. Sind mMn sehr gut belüftet und lassen sich gut pedalieren. Lasse die auf ner Tour jetzt immer die ganze Zeit an...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Danke
> Die Schoner sind 661 Race Lite. Sind mMn sehr gut belüftet und lassen sich gut pedalieren. Lasse die auf ner Tour jetzt immer die ganze Zeit an...



Tja. Wundert mich irgendwie. Hab an den Race Lite absolut kein SPass mit gehabt. Hab jetzt die Dainese Freestyle (Review kommt bald). Gut belüft, gut gepolstert und vorteil: Viel flexibler am Knie. Und auch beim pedalieren kein Stress.

Wann gibts für dich denn ein neues Torque?


----------



## Hennin (19. August 2007)

^^Mal schauen  
Ne, is nix in Planung...

Also ich komme gut mit denen zurecht, kann natürlich sein das ich mit anderen noch besser klar käme aber ich hab mich an sie gewöhnt...
Stimmt aber das die Verbindung zwischen Knie und Schienbein  nicht so flexibel ist.


----------



## AmmuNation (19. August 2007)

erkan: Süsses Stofftier am Sattel, das arme


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> erkan: Süsses Stofftier am Sattel, das arme



mein Glücksbringer


----------



## AmmuNation (19. August 2007)

Wäre ich dein Glücksbringer, würde ich dir Pech bringen, so wie du das arme Behandelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wäre ich dein Glücksbringer, würde ich dir Pech bringen, so wie du das arme Behandelst.



mhh - also ich werd min genauso dreckig auf ner tour von daher
--gleichberechtigt--


----------



## Boombe (19. August 2007)

kommt nur mir das so vor, oder fallen die dainese sachen durch die bank weg alle schei**e klein aus? ich bin mit 187cm kein riese, aber ich bräuchte nach dem dainese system da schon XXL. sorry für OT! wie immer tolle bilder XD


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. August 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> kommt nur mir das so vor, oder fallen die dainese sachen durch die bank weg alle schei**e klein aus? ich bin mit 187cm kein riese, aber ich bräuchte nach dem dainese system da schon XXL. sorry für OT! wie immer tolle bilder XD



jepp. siehe testbericht von mir. XXL wäre richtig für dich.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bilder meiner ersten >2000hm Tour  (64km)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crazy - wo issn das?


----------



## fitze (20. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> ^^Mal schauen
> Ne, is nix in Planung...
> 
> Also ich komme gut mit denen zurecht, kann natürlich sein das ich mit anderen noch besser klar käme aber ich hab mich an sie gewöhnt...
> Stimmt aber das die Verbindung zwischen Knie und Schienbein  nicht so flexibel ist.



Ich hab einfach dieses feste Verbindungsteil zwischen Knie und Schienbein durchgeschnitten. Sind dann wesentlich flexibler.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## thory (20. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach dieses feste Verbindungsteil zwischen Knie und Schienbein durchgeschnitten. Sind dann wesentlich flexibler.
> 
> ....



...hätte ich nicht gemacht, klingt ja echt grauslig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fata (20. August 2007)

ActionESX


----------



## tom23" (20. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ...hätte ich nicht gemacht, klingt ja echt grauslig!



aber wenn doch die Beine dann so schön flexibel sind,... aaarrg!


----------



## Hennin (20. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach dieses feste Verbindungsteil zwischen Knie und Schienbein durchgeschnitten. Sind dann wesentlich flexibler.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Hey cool, wollt ich eigentlich auch mal machen... lohnt sich das also?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

@ alpha: Reichenbachtal und Altkönig


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. August 2007)

sind ein paar km von niedernhausen, gell?


----------



## DaBot (20. August 2007)

Wo ist denn im Reichenbachtal so ne Treppe?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Wo ist denn im Reichenbachtal so ne Treppe?



Wenn ich da lang fahr find ich sie vielleicht, beschreiben kann ichs aber nicht  

@ alpha: das was ich fahre ist alles nur ein paar km von Niedernhausen...ist halt immer so ne Sache was man unter ein paar km versteht, für dich ist der Feldberg ne Tagestour, für mich ne 2stündige Feierabendrunde, alles ist relativ 
aber mit Tempo 15 (im Schnitt) bist du schnell genug um bei unseren Plauschertouren mal mitzufahren, wir fahren oft so lecker Sachen


----------



## fitze (20. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hey cool, wollt ich eigentlich auch mal machen... lohnt sich das also?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Nuja, es is dann halt wesentlich flexibler. Bei mir rutschen die Dinger aber trotzdem irgendwann bis sie auf dem Schuh aufstehen. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Boombe (20. August 2007)

@fata
sieht schön "flowig" aus! btw: die schuhe habe ich auch.. und ein esx


----------



## Sentence (21. August 2007)

und um mich hier nun auch mal zu verewigen:







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406464/cat/500/ppuser/89940


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fata (21. August 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> @fata
> sieht schön "flowig" aus! btw: die schuhe habe ich auch.. und ein esx


Der Sand ist an manchen Stellen bisl arg weich aber sonst gehts.

Ich hab ja gehört alle die die Schuhe haben ham nen großen......


----------



## xstephanx (22. August 2007)

soooo...hier mal mein frx 





ein hammer bike, bin total zufrieden, nur die schaltung funktioniert nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
ab und zu springt die kette auf oder ab, also von nem kleineren auf ein grösseres ritzel und umgekehrt..nervig.
hat jemand nen tipp, wie man das behebn kann?

schönen tag noch,
stephan


----------



## thory (22. August 2007)

... und auch ein Bildchen von meinem Torque und mir:






Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2007)

@Thory:

Fährst du eigentlich mit Bergschuhen auf Flats ? Sind die nicht zu hart um gut in den Pins zu greifen ?


----------



## thory (22. August 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Thory:
> 
> Fährst du eigentlich mit Bergschuhen auf Flats ? Sind die nicht zu hart um gut in den Pins zu greifen ?



Kommt auf die Tour an, weiche Joggingschuhe greifen natürlich besser, aber wenn ich längere Laufstrecken habe, dann sind mir Bergschuhe in der Summe Ihrer Eigenschaften lieber. Große Sprünge mache ich damit allerdings nicht, beim letzten Bikeparkbesuch montierte ich sogar Clickies, damit ich das Radel unterwegs nicht verliere  

Gruss


----------



## cos75 (22. August 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Thory:
> 
> Fährst du eigentlich mit Bergschuhen auf Flats ? Sind die nicht zu hart um gut in den Pins zu greifen ?


Man sollte natürlich nicht Bergschuhe mit dem härtesten Profil nehmen. Hab extra ein Modell mit eher weicherer Profilsohle.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. August 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich mit Bergschuhen auf Flats ? Sind die nicht zu hart um gut in den Pins zu greifen ?


Ich fahre mit eher leichten "Wander-Bergschuhen" mit mäßig steifer Sohle. Anfangs hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mich das Profil beim Versetzen des Schuhs am Pedal stören würde, das hat sich aber bald gegeben.
Speziell wenn man auf ärgeren Wanderwegen das Rad mal ein Stückerl tragen/schieben muss, ist's mit Bergschuhen einfach viel sicherer. Bei nassen Bedingungen fühle ich mich in dichten Schuhen auch länger wohl als in schleißigen Sneakern...


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. August 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> hat jemand nen tipp, wie man das behebn kann?


Schaltung einstellen................................


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... und auch ein Bildchen von meinem Torque und mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts dich eigentlich auch mal in bewegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (22. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Gibts dich eigentlich auch mal in bewegt?



Im Gegensatz zu dir postet thory seine Videos da hin, wo sie hingehören. In die Canyon-Videothek.


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. August 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich mit Bergschuhen auf Flats ? Sind die nicht zu hart um gut in den Pins zu greifen ?


 
Steigeisenfeste schon  - Die anneren gehen gut!


----------



## cos75 (22. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... und auch ein Bildchen von meinem Torque und mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

jetzt wo ich gerade sehe, dass du die Muddy Marrys fährst. Fährst du die Reifen auf den serienmäßigen Enduro Felgen ? Wenn ja, fühlen die sich nicht zu schwammig an bei wenig Luftdruck bzw. knicken leicht weg ? Die Reifen müssten ja in 2.5" breiter als der Big Betty sein und ich frage mich, ob da Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite nicht zu schmal sind ?

Gruß Markus (der sich eventl. für vorne den Muddy Marry in 2.5" oder 2.35" holen will).


----------



## thory (22. August 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> jetzt wo ich gerade sehe, dass du die Muddy Marrys fährst. Fährst du die Reifen auf den serienmäßigen Enduro Felgen ? Wenn ja, fühlen die sich nicht zu schwammig an bei wenig Luftdruck bzw. knicken leicht weg ? Die Reifen müssten ja in 2.5" breiter als der Big Betty sein und ich frage mich, ob da Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite nicht zu schmal sind ?
> 
> Gruß Markus (der sich eventl. für vorne den Muddy Marry in 2.5" oder 2.35" holen will).



Markus, ich fahre die auf der EX 721 Felge, die ist von Mavic bis Reifenbreite 3.0 zugelassen. Da hatte ich auch schon Al Mighty drauf. Kein Problem. Ich fahre so um die 1 bar - auch schon mal weniger (versehentlich).

Die MM sind beide TC, vorne würde ich mir den Gluey wünschen, nur leider habe ich den noch nirgends bekommen ... wenn Dir mal einer übern Weg läuft...
Traktion und selbstreinigung u.s.w sind wirklich empfehlenswert. Nur auf Fels erwarte ich mir von der weichen Mischung (noch) besseren Halt.

Mit den Reifen bin ich nach so 2-3 Touren recht zufrieden.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## thory (22. August 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Steigeisenfeste schon  - Die anneren gehen gut!


Jetzt übertreibe mal nicht, Grödeln auf Flats gehen auch echt gut


----------



## Wuudi (22. August 2007)

Gut, dann werde ich meine neuen Flat's wohl diesen Samstag mit Bergschuhen aufm Eisjöchl und auf der Hohen Wilden testen. Hoffentlich ist bis Sonntag der Neuschnee weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> beim letzten Bikeparkbesuch montierte ich sogar Clickies, damit ich das Radel unterwegs nicht verliere



Huih. Den Mut muss man erst mal haben im Bikepark mit Clicks zu fahren. Wär mir persönlich zu gefährlich.


----------



## thory (23. August 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Huih. Den Mut muss man erst mal haben im Bikepark mit Clicks zu fahren. Wär mir persönlich zu gefährlich.


Warum eigentlich? Ich benutze diese Mallets von Crank brothers. Die haben eine zuverlässige Verbindung und breite Auflage. 
Mein Problem ist eher, daß ich mir die zuverlässige Körperspannung zum Verkeilen in den Flats nicht zutraue und auch schon den Pedalkontakt beim Springen verloren habe. Deshalb bin ich jetzt drauf gekommen dazu Clcickies zu benutzen.

Gruss


----------



## renderscout (23. August 2007)

@thory,

hoffe das das der richtige ist?!

http://www.yatego.com/next-level-shop/p,46bd7fa332074,44be62a9a9a833_9,reifen-schwalbe-big-betty-gooey-gluey-26--falt


----------



## thory (23. August 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @thory,
> 
> hoffe das das der richtige ist?!



Danke, aber:
Big Betty in der weichen Mischung habe ich, was mir fehlt und ich nirgendwo wirklich bekomme (bislang) ist der MM in weicher Mischung. Den habe ich nur in Triple Component. Diverse Versender haben den Reifen sehr wohl in ihrem Programm, aber wenn man den dann bestellt, ist er gerade nicht lieferbar....


----------



## renderscout (23. August 2007)

Upps,
mein Fehler...scheinbar das gleiche Phenomän wie bei Ergon Griffen (2007er) alle haben Sie in den Shops, nur vor September/Oktober (wurde mir gesagt) können die nicht liefern...


----------



## pjfa (23. August 2007)




----------



## Blackwater Park (23. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Danke, aber:
> Big Betty in der weichen Mischung habe ich, was mir fehlt und ich nirgendwo wirklich bekomme (bislang) ist der MM in weicher Mischung. Den habe ich nur in Triple Component. Diverse Versender haben den Reifen sehr wohl in ihrem Programm, aber wenn man den dann bestellt, ist er gerade nicht lieferbar....



bei bc ist er angeblich lagernd:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Reifen/Muddy+Mary+Gooey+Gluey+SnakeSkin+Drahtreifen


----------



## thory (23. August 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> bei bc ist er angeblich lagernd:
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Reifen/Muddy+Mary+Gooey+Gluey+SnakeSkin+Drahtreifen




vor 3 Wochen konnten die mir das gerade nicht liefern. Aber danke, ich probiere es nochmal.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## fitze (23. August 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Huih. Den Mut muss man erst mal haben im Bikepark mit Clicks zu fahren. Wär mir persönlich zu gefährlich.



??? Wieso zu gefährlich? Wenn ich mir mal Flats wünsche (was fast nie vorkommt) dann höchstens mal auf nem schmalen Balken oder ganz steinigem, technischem Gelände. Aber Bikepark mit Klickies geht super. Notfalls hat man auf den Mallets auch noch ausgeklickt nen guten Stand. Irgendwelche akrobatischen Dinge gehen nhatürlich ausgeklickt darauf nicht, weil halt keine Pins vorhanden sind.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schmiddio (23. August 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> soooo...hier mal mein frx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ola stephan,
fettes bike haste da!!! 
hab das gliche bike und bin auch vollkommen zufrieden damit! 
wielange musstes du warten?
welche federrate fährst du und was wiegst du?

ride on
sebastain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (23. August 2007)

So,
hier mal 2 Bilder vom Alpencross, bin ich froh das ES da mit"geschleppt" zu haben, der FImberpass und Montozzo waren einfach überragende Trails!
Hier erstmal 2 Fotos, weitere folgen:

Luftablassen vor dem FImberpass Trail...was für eine Vorfreude:





wie immer is es steiler als es aussieht  kann man am Sattel aber erahnen...wenn der doofe Rucksack jetzt nicht so schieben würde und noch ein paar Flat Pedale dazu...trotzdem, zu geil


----------



## thory (23. August 2007)

]:->;3993685 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> hier mal 2 Bilder vom Alpencross, bin ich froh das ES da mit"geschleppt" zu haben, der FImberpass und Montozzo waren einfach überragende Trails!
> Hier erstmal 2 Fotos, weitere folgen:



das Bild vom Fimberpass müsste fast an der gleichen Stelle entstanden sein...





(leider kein Canyon, deshalb nur als Thumbnail)

Montozzo habe ich auch in bester Erinnerung!

Sehr schöne Tour und Bilder.

Gruss


----------



## fitze (23. August 2007)

Letztes Wochenende, Winterberg.


----------



## xstephanx (23. August 2007)

@ schmiddio

was meinst mit federrate? bin ca. 85 kg leicht ^^

werd mir demnächst ne härtere feder fürn dhx bestellen...die 350er is viel zu weich.-ansonsten is das bike absolut spitze!


----------



## AmmuNation (23. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> ??? Wieso zu gefährlich? Wenn ich mir mal Flats wünsche (was fast nie vorkommt) dann höchstens mal auf nem schmalen Balken oder ganz steinigem, technischem Gelände. Aber Bikepark mit Klickies geht super. Notfalls hat man auf den Mallets auch noch ausgeklickt nen guten Stand.



Ich habe Angst, ohne Cleats zu fahren... auch auf derbsten Trails, nie ohne. Hat sich so ergeben...


----------



## braintrust (23. August 2007)

naja du fährst ja auch "nur" xc


----------



## Moi (23. August 2007)

mit dem xc kann man auch ordentlich nen berg runternudeln!


----------



## AmmuNation (23. August 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> naja du fährst ja auch "nur" xc


 



Moi schrieb:


> mit dem xc kann man auch ordentlich nen berg runternudeln!


Man sieht: Von ich kann man noch viel lernen... 
Eigentlich bräucht ich ein ES. Mindestens...


----------



## Raoul Duke (23. August 2007)

@Thory,

der MM in GG ist durchaus schon zu bekommen. Hat bei mir 7 Tage gedauert.  





Jetzt bin ich mal tierisch gespannt wie der sich so fährt. 

@]:- ,

sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (23. August 2007)

Wieviel wiegt sie denn?


----------



## unchained (23. August 2007)

geil hrhr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> mit dem xc kann man auch ordentlich nen berg runternudeln!



Richtig, aber im direkten Vergleich macht das Torque wesentlich mehr Spass dabei


----------



## fitze (23. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Angst, ohne Cleats zu fahren...



Tja, da würde ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen...


----------



## ]:-> (24. August 2007)

HI,
was denn jetzt das, seit wann kann ich denn nach nem halben tag meine beiträge nimmer ändern, naja auf jeden fall hier nochmal das jetzt oben fehlende fimberpass foto (in bissl besserer quali als vorher)
@thory: jep, dein foto sieht so aus als wärs nur n paar meter weiter entstanden 





dann noch das ES im Val Mora





und natürlich montozzo...das war aber so spassig, dass wir irgendwie ganz vergessen haben fotos zu machen (hier in nem flowigeren zwischenstück)


----------



## thory (24. August 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> @Thory,
> 
> der MM in GG ist durchaus schon zu bekommen. Hat bei mir 7 Tage gedauert.
> ....



...also es gibt ihn doch ... danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (24. August 2007)

]:->;3996233 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> und natürlich montozzo...das war aber so spassig, dass wir irgendwie ganz vergessen haben fotos zu machen ...




darf ich aushelfen? Montozzo im Regen und Helm zu Hause vergessen:


 

 

 



Trotz des andauernden Regens ist mir diese Fahrt als echtes highlight in Erinnerung. Bitte um Entschuldigung, daß da keine Canyons auf den Fotos zu sehen sind. Werde mich bessern, wenn die Tourenplanung am Wochenende klappt sogar sehr bald  

Gruss


----------



## Raoul Duke (24. August 2007)

@ E=MC2,

meine wiegt ca. 1260g. Stimmt gut mit der Herstellerangabe überein.


----------



## ]:-> (24. August 2007)

@thory: au perfekt! schöne montozzo fotos haste da Scheint da aber immer nass zu sein, bei mir hats in der nacht vorher auch übel gegeossen, sodass auf den nassen felsen der grip manhmal ned so überragend war...bin dann auch einmal in den kräutern neben dem trail gelandet, hat herrlich geduftet nur mein lenker hat 'n paar narben bekommen
aber wenn da mal perfekte bedingnugen sind *sabber*

...warte schon auf deine bilder vom wochenende


----------



## ]:-> (24. August 2007)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## thory (24. August 2007)

]:->;3997207 schrieb:
			
		

> @... bei mir hats in der nacht vorher auch übel gegeossen, sodass auf den nassen felsen der grip manhmal ned so überragend war...bin dann auch einmal in den kräutern neben dem trail gelandet, hat herrlich geduftet:....



wenn Du den Duft noch wahrnehmen kannst, dann muss es ja gut sein ....

Bei mir hat es den ganzen Tag gegossen wie blöde - Regen nur in der Nacht vorher wären ja schon Traumbedingungen 
Als ich dann zum 2. Mal an der Montozzo Scharte war habe ich die ausgelassen: bereits am Gavia völlig durchnässt und gefroren -> wir sind dann die Straße über den Tonale geradelt.

Zum Grip: ich bin diese Tour noch mit NN 2.25 UST gefahren. Die fand ich gar nicht schlecht da.. klar weiter unten auf den nassen wurzeln wird es heikel, aber insgesamt war das ok.

Gruss


----------



## kalimano (24. August 2007)

Abetone gravity park with my FRX


----------



## thory (24. August 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> Abetone gravity park with my FRX




very nice!

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende, Winterberg.



wie wärs das nächste mal mit knieschonern, deren kniekappe auch das knie, statt das schienbein bedeckt? bei nem abflug nutzen die da sicher garnix.


----------



## AmmuNation (24. August 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Tja, da würde ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen...



Wieso sollte ich? Fest vercleatet rutsche ich nicht ab, kann das HR ohne dumme Balancierspielchen versetzen und wenns drauf an kam, war ich immer sofort draussen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ... kann das HR ohne dumme Balancierspielchen versetzen ...



das was du so toll als "dumme Balancierspielchen" bezeichnest, nennen andere Fahrtechnik  und wenn man die drauf hat ist halt schon besser als wenn man immer nur an der Bindung roppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das was du so toll als "dumme Balancierspielchen" bezeichnest, nennen andere Fahrtechnik  und wenn man die drauf hat ist halt schon besser als wenn man immer nur an der Bindung roppt



Es ist genug Fahrtechnik wenn man einen extrem Steilen, ruppingen Weg runterfährt, auf welchem man sich auf riesige Schlaglöcher mit Abfluggarantie, grosse Felsen und sonstigen Müll konzentrieren muss. Nicht nötig zu erwähnen dass man dabei ständig auf der Bremse hockt - wir erinnern uns, der Weg ist extrem steil - die nicht faden darf, das ganze abgerundet mit einer Prise "30min lang Pausenlos den Arsch hinter dem Sattel". 

Dann noch wie Bekloppt nach vorne lehnen und das Bike anheben müssen - wozu? Ich kanns mit SPD mindestens genausogut. Und mit meiner Fahrtechnik muss ich mich nicht verstecken. Ich sehe einfach keinen grund darin, in so einer Situation Ungecleatet zu fahren.. punkt aus.


----------



## Tom33 (25. August 2007)

Ich fahre alles und immer eingeklickt... Geht gar nicht anders, ist wie mit dem Helm - ohne fühle ich mich unsicher


----------



## texx (25. August 2007)

fahren hier denn alle nur bergab, keiner bergauf?  
hier mein neues rc 8  




inzwischen ist es aber nimmer so sauber.


----------



## texx (25. August 2007)

und noch ein bisserl mehr


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das was du so toll als "dumme Balancierspielchen" bezeichnest, nennen andere Fahrtechnik ....


Hehe...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. August 2007)

texx schrieb:


> und noch ein bisserl mehr



Mach mal den Schnellspanner unten rum. Sieht bissel Amateuerhaftig aus.


----------



## Hennin (25. August 2007)

Ei Alpha, nur weil du stinkst bis du noch lang net de Käs..


----------



## Hanussen (25. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mach mal den Schnellspanner unten rum. Sieht bissel Amateuerhaftig aus.



Sorry, wollte mich eigentlich nicht einmischen (und werde auch garantiert nur einen Post abliefern), aber jetzt ist für mich einfach das Fass voll.

Was ich in letzter Zeit von dir gelesen habe, ist unterm Strich einfach nur lächerlich.
Und wenn ich mir die Videos von deiner Homepage anschaue, dann klingt das Wort "amateurhaftig" aus deinem Mund irgendwie ziemlich zutreffend ... auf dich bezogen eben.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## User129 (25. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mach mal den Schnellspanner unten rum. Sieht bissel Amateuerhaftig aus.



Kannst' mir mal sagen wie er den Schnellspanner "unten rum" machen soll, wenn er den Hebel auf der Discseite haben will?

und wo hast du das wort "Amateuerhaftig" gefunden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (25. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mach mal den Schnellspanner unten rum. Sieht bissel Amateuerhaftig aus.



Lass ma...

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich stell ihn auch immer nach unten. Aber nach den Abfahrten hat er sich immer wieder nach hinten gestellt. Mein Händler sagt das ist normal - wegen dem Speed.


----------



## Co1n (25. August 2007)

@texx: hast ja ne richtig gscheite Rennmaschine  die flitzt doch sicherlich den berg nuff!

Aber net ganz so schön wie meins 

hf, ride on, co1n


----------



## fata (25. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Ei Alpha, nur weil du stinkst bis du noch lang net de Käs..



 
Muss ich mir merken!


(sorry für spam)


----------



## AmmuNation (25. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Ei Alpha, nur weil du stinkst bis du noch lang net de Käs..



Der is aber echt gut


----------



## GerhardO (25. August 2007)

So, hier mal zwei Bildchen:

TFR8.0 - eine wahre Uphill-Rakete!






Thory und sein T8.0:






Gerhard


----------



## Augus1328 (26. August 2007)

Hey, kann des sein, daß ich die beiden Typen gestern gesehen hab  

Salve u. schönen Sonntag
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIF (26. August 2007)

*Slovakia - Kleine Fatra, Schutzgebiet - illegal biking*


----------



## User129 (26. August 2007)

Wirklich schöne Bilder, da bekomme ich gleich wieder lust aufs biken 
nur gut, dass ich nicht mehr lange in Bremen bin  
vor allem das 5. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut mit dem schönen Trail im Hintergrund


----------



## Silly (26. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, hier mal zwei Bildchen:
> 
> TFR8.0 - eine wahre Uphill-Rakete!
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich! Das Stück HeizungsrohrIsolation hab ich gestern auf der Rotwandhütte zwischen Demmeljoch und Juifen gesehen. Ihr seid dann in diesen Feldweg eingebogen, den wir noch 5 min auf unserer Karte gesucht haben, dann aber dankend die Höhenmeter auf der Forstautobahn wieder vernichtet haben...

Vllt erinnert ihr euch, 2er Gruppe, ich war derjenige etwas gross gewachsene auf dem schwarzen ES 6.0.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. August 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Ei Alpha, nur weil du stinkst bis du noch lang net de Käs..



Schraubst du noch, oder fährst du wieder?


----------



## thory (26. August 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Hey, kann des sein, daß ich die beiden Typen gestern gesehen hab
> 
> Salve u. schönen Sonntag
> Oli




Hi Oli,

viel interessanter die Frage: wie könnte es passieren das mir solche Typen :




gestern begegnet sind    

Stimmt Canyon Gallerie, dazu hätte ich auch noch was beizutragen:


 



lauter echte Canyons...    bin wohl gerade in Blödellaune, also hier ein paar pics von Cayon Fahrrädern:



 
und hier seht ihr GerhardO in Action:




Gruss


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2007)

schöne neues fotos habt ihr online gestellt. wer schreibt für mich die klausuren, sodass ich in den bergen biken kann?


----------



## Boombe (26. August 2007)

@ gerhard

welche größe hats du den bei den RF Knieschonerdingerns? und wie groß bist du?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. August 2007)

@ throy, schöne Fotos hast du! Mir sind deine Klickschuhe (seh ich doch richtig?) in deiner Galerie aufgefallen. Was sind das für welche?

Gruß, Martin


----------



## GerhardO (26. August 2007)

@ silly: fett sorry... aber ich kann mich leider nicht erinnern. Wir waren wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt, den richtigen Weg zu finden... 

@ boombe: Größe: 1800 mm; Größe L; bei den Armen Größe M

@canianer: Thory hatte Bergschuhe an, soweit ich gesehen habe... und das nächste Mal brauchts wohl Steigeisen... 

Gerhard


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @canianer: Thory hatte Bergschuhe an, soweit ich gesehen habe... und das nächste Mal brauchts wohl Steigeisen...
> Gerhard



Hm, vielleicht lieg ich bei der Person auch daneben. Ich meine das Foto, auf dem die Person (gelber MET Helm, rotes Shirt) Hilfestellung leistet. Da kann man unter der Sohle der Person Klickvorrichtung sehen. Der Schuh würd mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

Wende Dich an *KäptnFR*. Er fährt mit Klickies!

Guts Nächtle,
Gerhard


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Ein Tag am Meer


----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

Das sind aber Riesenwellen...! 

 
Gerhard


----------



## thory (27. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Das sind aber Riesenwellen...!
> 
> 
> Gerhard



........und schauen irgendwie versteinert aus ....

Sind schöne Pics!



GerhardO schrieb:


> .....
> @canianer: Thory hatte Bergschuhe an, soweit ich gesehen habe... und das nächste Mal brauchts wohl Steigeisen...



Versprochen???



Gruss


----------



## thory (27. August 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> Das kenn ich! Das Stück HeizungsrohrIsolation hab ich gestern auf der Rotwandhütte zwischen Demmeljoch und Juifen gesehen. Ihr seid dann in diesen Feldweg eingebogen, den wir noch 5 min auf unserer Karte gesucht haben, dann aber dankend die Höhenmeter auf der Forstautobahn wieder vernichtet haben...
> 
> Vllt erinnert ihr euch, 2er Gruppe, ich war derjenige etwas gross gewachsene auf dem schwarzen ES 6.0.



Jo, das schwarze ES6.0 ist mir aufgefallen und so ein etwas größerer war auch dabei.  Ja der Weg, der hörte auch bald auf, sowohl auf der Karte als auch in natura.

Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

Ach jetzad...! Wards ihr die, denen ich zugerufen hab, ihre "Brettljaus'n" sei fertig? Da war zumindest ein Größerer dabei!

Thomas, nicht glaich alles sooo ernst nehmen!


----------



## thory (27. August 2007)

Hei Leutz,
habt Ihr die neue Vertrider seite schon gesehen?
Da findet Ihr auch ein Bild vom rsu in der Eisenbahn  unter dem vorläufigen Bericht von der trophy ... ansonsten gibts einen Bericht übern Guffert ... .habe wir da nicht eben erst drüber gesprochen?

Gruss


falsches Unterforum, ich dachte ich wäre im Münchner .... sorry ....


----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

Meine Neuanschaffung:





endlich auch am Canyon eine Marzocchi!

Leider hab ich mir beim montieren so auf den Finfger gekloppt dass ich nicht fahren habe können


----------



## thory (27. August 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Meine Neuanschaffung:
> 
> ...
> 
> endlich auch am Canyon eine Marzocchi!




sieht gut aus ...  welche Marzocchi ist das?


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

66 RC2 ETA

schon lang davon geträumt


----------



## renderscout (27. August 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> 66 RC2 ETA
> 
> schon lang davon geträumt



... na das mit dem geträumt kann man da echt nachvollziehen...LECKER! Wie viel Federweg hats denn nu vorn?! Sieht aufjedenfall MÄCHTIG aus!


----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

180 mm vorne, sieht gut aus, lässt sich ordentlich absenken (so ca. 10 cm) und dürfte, nach einer gewissen Einfahrtszeit, meiner Sherman Dämpfungstechnisch haushoch überlegen sein.

Da nehme ich das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf!


----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

Hatte die gleiche Gabel an einem Ransom-Testrad. 

Meine rein persönliche Meinung: Den 18 cm Federweg stehen gegenüber:

1. Der Vorderradausbau, wie er umständlicher nicht sein kann - Steifigkeit hin oder her 

und

2. Schau Dir mal die Führung der Bremsleitung an: die verläuft wunderschön über das sehr griffige ETA-Rädchen... Da kann es schon mal passieren, dass sich an heftigen Stellen die beiden aneinander reiben und die Leitung das ETA aktiviert... Du kannst Dir mein Gesicht vorstellen, als ich ne Halbmeterstufe runterfuhr, die Gabel eintauchte, aber nicht wieder rauskam... War einer meiner spektakulärsten Abflüge!

Ist nur meine persönliche Kritik an diesem Teil...

Gerhard


----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

> 1. Der Vorderradausbau, wie er umständlicher nicht sein kann - Steifigkeit hin oder her


ist mir egal, Heckträger oder Transporter, im letzten Jahr nur zweimal ausgebaut.



> 2. Schau Dir mal die Führung der Bremsleitung an: die verläuft wunderschön über das sehr griffige ETA-Rädchen... Da kann es schon mal passieren, dass sich an heftigen Stellen die beiden aneinander reiben und die Leitung das ETA aktiviert


Danke für den Hinweis  , werde die Leitungsführung ändern, bin bei meiner Z1 mal mit aktivierten ETA den Sommerweg Potsdamer Hütte runtergefahren, das war kein Spass (und ich idiot habs erst ganz unten gemerkt und dauernd gedacht ich bin heut einfach nicht fit   )


----------



## Augus1328 (27. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir mein Gesicht vorstellen, als ich ne Halbmeterstufe runterfuhr, die Gabel eintauchte, aber nicht wieder rauskam... War einer meiner spektakulärsten Abflüge!



hehe, der 112er am Lago. Ich erinner mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silly (27. August 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Jo, das schwarze ES6.0 ist mir aufgefallen und so ein etwas größerer war auch dabei.  Ja der Weg, der hörte auch bald auf, sowohl auf der Karte als auch in natura.
> 
> Gruss








GerhardO schrieb:


> Ach jetzad...! Wards ihr die, denen ich zugerufen hab, ihre "Brettljaus'n" sei fertig? Da war zumindest ein Größerer dabei!
> 
> Thomas, nicht glaich alles sooo ernst nehmen!




Ja, genau die!  

Bin ich ja froh, dass wir euch nich hinterhergefahren sind, 600hm bergabtragen hätten mich noch stärker gelangweilt, als sie auf der Forststrasse Richtung Zollstation zu vernichten. 

Schöne Bilder in der Galerie von Thory, vor allem tolle Farben!


----------



## hithem (27. August 2007)

yesterday  in the french alpen


----------



## GerhardO (27. August 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> Ist das der Gipfel vom Demeljoch?



Pssssssssssst!   Obwohl - wer's nachfahren will...?!   

Gelle, Oli - der ist immer wieder für einen Lacher gut...!  

Järcht


----------



## fitze (27. August 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> 2. Schau Dir mal die Führung der Bremsleitung an: die verläuft wunderschön über das sehr griffige ETA-Rädchen... Da kann es schon mal passieren, dass sich an heftigen Stellen die beiden aneinander reiben und die Leitung das ETA aktiviert...



Deswegen die Leitung einfach zwischen Brücke und Krone durch legen...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## thory (27. August 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> Ja, genau die!
> 
> .....
> Ist das der Gipfel vom Demeljoch?




... kenne ich net, wo sollte das sein???


----------



## Farodin (27. August 2007)

Dies war der Sonntagsausflug des Team Gammelbiker in und um Andernach  






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

War wie immer mit einer Menge Spaß und Nahrungsmittelvernichtung verbunden...
Danke Julian für deinen Fotoeinsatz!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. August 2007)

Seit wann fährt Darth Vader denn ein Canyon ?


----------



## Tom33 (28. August 2007)

ihr Rockers


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Wer auch immer das mit dem Full Face ist, da gehört noch so ein gewisser Aufkleber entfernt. Aber Pronto!


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Du meinst doch nicht etwa meinen schönen grünen HOPE Aufkleber oben drauf...oder aber meinen NC17 Aufkleber auf den Seiten??? Oder den Fjäll Räven ?? Oder den Dole oder Chiquita hintendrauf ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (28. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Canyon, alt aber bezahlt. ;-)


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Hehe die Axel rockt !! (singst du auch auf den Abfahrten "Ich brauch mehr Federweg..." wie ich es auch immer getan habe ???)


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere miteinander,
hier ist mein neues Bike das ich heute nach nicht einmal einer Woche Lieferzeit erhalten hab.






Nun hab ich aber schon das erste Problem damit, ich kann die hintere Steckachse nicht festklemmen den der Hebel ist lose. Man kann zwar die Steckachse reindrehen aber der Hebel lässt sich nicht klemmen da er einfach lose dranhängt?!?

MfG
Astaroth

PS: Pedale sind bestellt


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Kein Ahnung von Maxxle...sorry ....Aber nach einer Woche !!! Ich dachte die währen ausverkauft ??!?!?! Krass Gratulation !!!


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere,
die Grösse M gibts noch in L ist es ausverkauft.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. August 2007)

Hallo astaroth,
ein sehr schönes rad - aber hast du nicht schon ein torque? 

das maxxle system funktioniert fast wie ein schnellspanner: du musst die mutter auf der gegenüberliegenden seite erst ein wenig festdrehen( wenn der spanner offen ist) und dann den spanner schließen


----------



## klaus_fusion (28. August 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Man kann zwar die Steckachse reindrehen aber der Hebel lässt sich nicht klemmen da er einfach lose dranhängt?!?
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth
> ...


 
??? Hört sich komisch an. Allerdings lässt sich der ordnungsgemäss geschlossene Hebel ziemlich leicht 360 Grad drehen. Und das Laufrad sitzt bombenfest. Das ist normal. Darum heisst dat ding auch Maxle 360.

Zäumen wir das ... mal von hinten auf. Ist dein Laufrad fest? Oder nicht??

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## klaus_fusion (28. August 2007)

Ausserdem kannst ja mal den vorderen mit dem hinteren tauschen. Maxle.


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere,
ein kurzer Anruf bei der Canyonwerkstatt hat Klarheit gebracht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Spannhebel ist eine kleine Schraube die man eindrehen muss. Danke @Canyon!!!

MfG
Astaroth

PS:hab mein Torque letzten Samstag abgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (28. August 2007)

Wow,
eine Woche ist der hit!!!
Hab auf meins ca. 4 Monate gewartet!
Aber jede einzellne Tag hat sich gelohnt... 
Wünsche dir viel viel spass mit den Bike,den du auch garantiert haben wirst 

Habb schon an meinem Bike einpaar upgrades durchgeführt.

-Sattel&Sattelklemme
-Reifen
-550er Feder
-harte feder(rot) für die Totem






[/url][/IMG]

ride on
sebastain


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere @schmiddio,
ned einmal eine Woche gewartet, letzten Donnerstag bestellt und heut geliefert  
für die Totem hab ich mir auch ne härtere Feder einbauen lassen,
für den Fox müsste morgen eine 450er Feder kommen
neue Reifen liegen auch schon Zuhause und zwar die Maxxis Minion DH 3C
den Sattel laß ich bestehen
Wie schwer und wie gross bisr du den und welche Rahmengrösse hat dein Torque?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## nakNAK (28. August 2007)

ahaaaa i like !
dicke rohre hat die gabel.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. August 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> ein kurzer Anruf bei der Canyonwerkstatt hat Klarheit gebracht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Spannhebel ist eine kleine Schraube die man eindrehen muss. Danke @Canyon!!!
> 
> MfG
> ...



liest du eigentlich auch _ganz_, was leute dir hier antworten....?

(guck mal in meinen post unter deiner frage)


----------



## Glocke (28. August 2007)

@Farodin: Die Axel shockt ab und zu, nichts anderes ! ;-)


----------



## schmiddio (28. August 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere @schmiddio,
> ned einmal eine Woche gewartet, letzten Donnerstag bestellt und heut geliefert
> für die Totem hab ich mir auch ne härtere Feder einbauen lassen,
> für den Fox müsste morgen eine 450er Feder kommen
> ...



ola,
bin 190cm groß,wiege inkl. montur gute 90 kg und hab ne schrittlänge von 88cm.
bin eher ein freund von nem straffen fahwerk daher die 550er feder.
rahmengröße ist L.
die demontage der dämpfers is easy,brauchst nur ne sprengringzange und nen
5er inbus.
mit dem umbau der reifen wirste noch spass haben 

ride on 
schmiddio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (28. August 2007)

Der größte Mist war es mal ALLEINE vorne und hinten Gazzas in 2.6 auf Double Tracks rauf und runter zuzotteln ........... Man das war ein dreck :/


----------



## pavlos (28. August 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere @schmiddio,
> ned einmal eine Woche gewartet, letzten Donnerstag bestellt und heut geliefert
> für die Totem hab ich mir auch ne härtere Feder einbauen lassen,
> für den Fox müsste morgen eine 450er Feder kommen
> ...



Hallo,
wieviel SAG hast du mit der 450er Feder und wieviel wiegst du?

Ich selbst habe 450er/aber Manitou/ und bei Gewicht 75kg SAG 30%. Aber habe immer problem mit der Schraube die der Dämpfer zur Schwinge befeistigt, die verbiegt sich nach Sprungen


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere miteinander,
hatte die Minion DH 3C auf meinem alten Torque 3 auch schon drauf und die Montage ging ganz easy wie ich fand.

@Palvos hab die Feder noch nicht die müsste morgen kommen und das sich bei dir die Schrauben verbiegen ist schon seltsam, Canyon deswegen schon mal kontaktiert? Wiege mit der ganzen Ausrüstung so ca. 82KG

@Kalle Blomquist in dem ganzen Stess heut Mittag hab ich deine Antwort leider überlesen, SORRY.


----------



## artymod (29. August 2007)

Habe mal bißchen designt und das ist rausgekommen


----------



## erkan1984 (29. August 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> Habe mal bißchen designt und das ist rausgekommen



schigg,, wie gemacht?


----------



## artymod (29. August 2007)

erstellt mit adobe Photoshop. musst nen bißchen rumbasteln


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

So hier nun auch nochmal mein Nerve XC 7.0 Pro ausm Outlet. Bin nach wie vor unsicher mit der Rahmengrösse, auch wenns vom Fahren passt. Neben meinem 16" HT ist das einfach ein riesen Teil.


----------



## erkan1984 (29. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> So hier nun auch nochmal mein Nerve XC 7.0 Pro ausm Outlet. Bin nach wie vor unsicher mit der Rahmengrösse, auch wenns vom Fahren passt. Neben meinem 16" HT ist das einfach ein riesen Teil.
> 
> ...



wie kommt dein Bike denn zu einer derart selstsamen Custom Kombination?
06er Juicys mit LX Kurbel und X0 Schaltwerk, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig meiner meinung nach...

ist das ein 4.0 Rahmen, weil Lackiert?
Aber wenn es sich gut fährt.... 

trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## erkan1984 (29. August 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> erstellt mit adobe Photoshop. musst nen bißchen rumbasteln



aufwendig rumbasteln oder einfach nur "Filter anwenden" Klicken?

hab auch mal bischen experimentiert, aber nich wirklich was präsentierbares rausgekommen.


----------



## artymod (29. August 2007)

du findest auf der rechten seite "Stile" und dann kannst du dort auf Bildeffekte gehen. du kannst auch andere Effekte wählen.

und wenn du einen hast kannst du hin noch bißchen ändern. also nix wildes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (29. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie kommt dein Bike denn zu einer derart selstsamen Custom Kombination?
> 06er Juicys mit LX Kurbel und X0 Schaltwerk, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig meiner meinung nach...
> 
> ist das ein 4.0 Rahmen, weil Lackiert?
> ...



Siehe outlet -> Das hat Canyon verbrochen, nicht er


----------



## artymod (29. August 2007)

so habe dir mal was vorbereitet


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie kommt dein Bike denn zu einer derart selstsamen Custom Kombination?
> 06er Juicys mit LX Kurbel und X0 Schaltwerk, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig meiner meinung nach...
> 
> ist das ein 4.0 Rahmen, weil Lackiert?
> ...



Ist wie gesagt ausm Canyon Outlet und fahren tut es sich toll. Das X0 ist echt klasse!


----------



## artymod (29. August 2007)

das stimmt habe in meinem bike auch eine sram x0.
und bin tierisch zufrieden damit.

ach ja

-Gratuliere zum Canyon-


----------



## erkan1984 (29. August 2007)

also bekommt man im outlet quasi Regal-leer-räum-bikes oder wie?
Ist ja klasse, hatte immer gedacht da gibts halt "vorführbikes" oder auf kundenwunsch angepasste, die wieder verkauft werden....
ist ja kurios--

---
ja, x0 is schon eine echte tuningoption, leider schlägt ja ein updgrade mal eben mit ca 250 zu buche. (Trigger und SW)

btw ich weis ist off-topic aber welches findet ihr stylischer, das X0 07 oder das aktuelle x0 08


----------



## AmmuNation (29. August 2007)

X-0 2008 sieht schon besser aus. Aber besser schalten wird es kaum


----------



## Telefon84 (30. August 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> du findest auf der rechten seite "Stile" und dann kannst du dort auf Bildeffekte gehen. du kannst auch andere Effekte wählen.
> 
> und wenn du einen hast kannst du hin noch bißchen ändern. also nix wildes


wie machst du das mit den effekten? ich habe stile gefunden aber wenn man einen nimmt und ins bild schiebt passiert nichts. doppelklick ist nur Name ändern von dem effekt.


----------



## Telefon84 (30. August 2007)

Hübscher Effekt


----------



## unchained (30. August 2007)

ui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (30. August 2007)

sieht ja ganz toll aus


----------



## kalimano (30. August 2007)

And "the cobra drop"   




FRX  rulez


----------



## Telefon84 (30. August 2007)

Habe mir auch mühe gegeben.


----------



## Didi123 (30. August 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch mühe gegeben.



Verwackeltes Handyfoto...?


----------



## Telefon84 (30. August 2007)

Nein nein professionelles Hardcore Foto mit einer vielzahl an selbst angewendeten effekten. ;-) 
 ( Bei Fotoshop auf effekte klicken und einen effekt aussuchen)
;-)


----------



## artymod (30. August 2007)

du musst neben dem namen in das blaue bild klicken dann öffnet sich nen extra fenster und dort kannst du es ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (30. August 2007)

so habe mal wieder bißchen rumgespielt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2007)

ah leute. das letzte bild ist zwar schick aber könnt ihr nicht einfach nur eure bikes normal fotografiert und unbearbeitet hier posten? einen kunstwerke-thread gibt es doch schon


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> And "the cobra drop"


Sweeeeeet!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

so nach einigen funktionellen umbauten, hier mal den aktuellen stand


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2007)

boah, ne. oder? 2 unterschiedliche reifen drauf?  geht ja schon mal garnicht. 
und was ist das für ne stütze?


----------



## Co1n (31. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> boah, ne. oder? 2 unterschiedliche reifen drauf?



Wozu die doofe Frage?


----------



## E=MC² (31. August 2007)

So langsam kann ich deine dummen Kommentare nicht mehr hoeren, Alpha. 
Es ist immer einfacher, an anderen herumzunoergeln, als es selbst besser zu machen (siehe Einkaufstorque)
Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle den Mund nicht so weit aufreissen!

(Und mecker jetzt bloss nicht an meiner Rechtschreibung herum! Daran ist das Tastaturlayout schuld!)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. August 2007)

Boah, wem gehört den das schreckliche Teil ?
Da krich ich ja Augenkrebs.


----------



## GerhardO (31. August 2007)

Da gewinnt doch der Stuhl im Hintergrund wieder richtig an Style!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2007)

Oh, an die bloeden Kommentare wirste dich gewoehnen muessen. Die werd ich noch ne lange Zeit lang hier posten. 

Und im Vergleich zu habkeinnick bekomm ich wenigstens hin, 2 gleiche Reifen aufzuziehen und die auch noch passend zu schriftzügen zu montieren.

War übrigens ne geile Ausbaustufe vom Torque. Genauso interessant war das ES mit 3 Schutzblechen dran:







All die geilen Highlights wurden einem aber hier ausgetrieben (Gel-Sattel, 3 Schutzbleche, Lenkerhörnchen, Speichenschutz, Klebeband auf Pedalen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (31. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> boah, ne. oder? 2 unterschiedliche reifen drauf?  geht ja schon mal garnicht.
> und was ist das für ne stütze?



du bist so voll doof ey. geh dein  edit: komisches /edit ende: Bike streicheln


----------



## Farodin (31. August 2007)

Hab da was für dich im Forum gefunden Alpha...


----------



## SNow Inc. (31. August 2007)

Mein FRX in den Fesseln meines Dachgepäckträgers bevor es auf Deutschlandreise gehen sollte!
Die Perspektive ist irgendwie interessant, der winzige Hinterreifen und der mächtige Vorderreifen, außerdem sieht der Winkel des Oberrohres noch extremer aus.  






Greetz & Ciaosen!


----------



## Didi123 (31. August 2007)

Aua, weiße Socken, bis zum Anschlag hochgezogen - unterirdisch!


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2007)

So, jetzt wie es sich gehört:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2007)

Alpha, du solltest mal wieder resozialisiert werden. Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Baum du schläfst aber wie du merkst, stößt deine Art hier bei 90 % der Anwesenden auf keinerlei Zustimmung. So wie du dich verhälst, wird dich auch in Zukunft niemand ernst nehmen. 

Edit: das Frx ist der Hammer


----------



## GerhardO (31. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Aua, weiße Socken, bis zum Anschlag hochgezogen - unterirdisch!



... oder ein ganz Gerissener!
Er weiß vielleicht, dass nächstes Jahr die Farbe weiß der absolute Knaller wird und steht dann als Trendsetter da!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Aua, weiße Socken, bis zum Anschlag hochgezogen - unterirdisch!



Mussten leider auch weichen... Wurde zu auffällig im Forum hier.


----------



## Co1n (31. August 2007)

Alpha schmeiß dein Canyon weg oder schenk es jemand anderem. Dann hättest du wohl keinen Grund mehr in diesem Thread rumzugeifern und dir wahrscheinlich bei jedem deiner ach so geilen Kommenatre das Winnie-Puh Hemd vollzusabbern.

PS: Deine Homepage beweist auch nur, dass du eindeutig zuviel Zeit hast, was man ja an deinen Beiträgen sieht.

greetz, Co1n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonheart2010 (31. August 2007)

@Alpha: "Und im Vergleich zu habkeinnick bekomm ich wenigstens hin, 2 gleiche Reifen aufzuziehen und die auch noch passend zu schriftzügen zu montieren."

Wow, also das ist ja schon ganz was Großes! 
Glückwunsch erstmal dazu, da hast Du es ja schon richtig weit gebracht.
Vielliecht greifst Du Dir erstmal an Deine eigene Klug*******rnase, bevor Du Dir immer und immer wieder auf kosten anderer das Maul zerreißt!

@habkeinnick: Schönes Ding

Gruß M. aus N.A.


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

mal ne Frage am Rande...was ist eigentlich "falsch" daran, 2 verschiedene Reifen zu fahren?! Bei Canyon werden doch generell 2 unterschiedliche Typen für Vorne und Hinten verwendet, also warum nicht auch von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern?! Kann man doch halten wie nen Dachdecker. Hauptsache dat Ding rollt mit dem gewünschten Grip oder nicht?!


----------



## thto (31. August 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> mal ne Frage am Rande...was ist eigentlich "falsch" daran, 2 verschiedene Reifen zu fahren?! Bei Canyon werden doch generell 2 unterschiedliche Typen für Vorne und Hinten verwendet, also warum nicht auch von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern?! Kann man doch halten wie nen Dachdecker. Hauptsache dat Ding rollt mit dem gewünschten Grip oder nicht?!


----------



## Tonino (31. August 2007)

Sehr viele CC- und Marathonfahrer fahren unterschiedliche Reifentypen. Hinten Racing Ralph und vorn Nobby Nic.  Ist nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Co1n (31. August 2007)

Wir dürfen auf das Donnergrollen gespannt sein!


----------



## fitze (31. August 2007)

Gibts hier eigentlich ne ignore-Liste? Und wenn ja wie setz ich da jemanden drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2007)

Ich sehe da auch absolut kein problem. man sollte die besten reifen verschiedener hersteller kombinieren. wenn man natürlich zu viel zeit hat, wie unschwer an alpha zu erkennen ist... dann entwickelt man wohl eine so wirre einheitsdoktrin 



fitze schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich ne ignore-Liste? Und wenn ja wie setz ich da jemanden drauf?



genau eben diese ignore-funktion wollte ich uns auch allen mal ans herz legen. dann kann alpha sich ja mal im vormittagsprogramm des fernsehens bei einer sat1 talkshow zu wort melden. die sind sicher alle scharf auf so viel geballtes fachwissen.


----------



## Farodin (31. August 2007)

Hehe, so Alpha nun kannst du schreiben was und so viel du möchtest!!!
Ich kann deine Beiträge nicht mehr sehen  

Zur Funktion: einfach das öffentliche Profil  der betreffenden Person aufrufen und auf "Ignorieren" klicken.

Anschließend steht dann anstelle des Beitrages der Person "Dieser Beitrag wird nicht angezeigt, da sich ALPHA-CENTAURI (nur so als Beispiel,habe ich mir mal einen Fantasienamen ausgedacht,damit ich hier keinen kränke..) auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet."


----------



## erkan1984 (31. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Oh, an die bloeden Kommentare wirste dich gewoehnen muessen. Die werd ich noch ne lange Zeit lang hier posten.
> 
> Und im Vergleich zu habkeinnick bekomm ich wenigstens hin, 2 gleiche Reifen aufzuziehen und die auch noch passend zu schriftzügen zu montieren.
> 
> ...



aha, aber dafür hat er keine zwei verschiedenen Bremsen......


----------



## Co1n (31. August 2007)

Jahaaaa geil! Alpha ist nun auch auf meiner Ignorierliste. Ist das herrlich.


----------



## Augus1328 (31. August 2007)

bei mir auch


----------



## Hanussen (31. August 2007)

Endlich. Danke für den Hinweis Farodin.


----------



## E=MC² (31. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aha, aber dafür hat er keine zwei verschiedenen Bremsen......


----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> du musst neben dem namen in das blaue bild klicken dann öffnet sich nen extra fenster und dort kannst du es ändern.



welches bild denn? irgendwie bin ich ein wenig verwirrt von dem ganzen.


----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ah leute. das letzte bild ist zwar schick aber könnt ihr nicht einfach nur eure bikes normal fotografiert und unbearbeitet hier posten? einen kunstwerke-thread gibt es doch schon




ja schon aber so machts mehr spaß ;-)


----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Aua, weiße Socken, bis zum Anschlag hochgezogen - unterirdisch!



Interessante anerkennung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> mal ne Frage am Rande...was ist eigentlich "falsch" daran, 2 verschiedene Reifen zu fahren?! Bei Canyon werden doch generell 2 unterschiedliche Typen für Vorne und Hinten verwendet, also warum nicht auch von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern?! Kann man doch halten wie nen Dachdecker. Hauptsache dat Ding rollt mit dem gewünschten Grip oder nicht?!



Ja stimmt schon ich fahre zum Beispiel am liebsten hinten den Gravity und vorne little Albert. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2007)

Juhu. Endlich erreicht, was ich wollte.


----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Juhu. Endlich erreicht, was ich wollte.



was wolltest du denn erreichen??


----------



## fitze (31. August 2007)

Danke, jetzt hab ich auch zwei Einträge in meiner Ignore-List


----------



## Farodin (31. August 2007)

oho , gleich 2??


----------



## Boombe (31. August 2007)

einen brauchen wir aber noch zum "übersetzen"!


----------



## Hanussen (31. August 2007)

Telefon84 macht das doch schon ganz fleißig ...

... also Telefon84, BITTE LASS ES!


----------



## Telefon84 (31. August 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Telefon84 macht das doch schon ganz fleißig ...
> 
> ... also Telefon84, BITTE LASS ES!



Ich glaube ihr habt denn Sinn nicht verstanden. 
Wozu lesen die Leute Zeitung? Um sich zu unterhalten, zum Beispiel in der Mittagspause. Sie lesen Artikel und lachen über die dort benannten Leute oder Geschichten.
Nicht anders ist es mit ALPHA.
Ich lese was und habe ein paar sekunden was zu lachen. Wozu ist denn sonst ein Forum gedacht? Etwa um nützliche Hinweise zu finden?
- Nein sondern um über etwas zu lachen ;-)


----------



## Co1n (31. August 2007)

toll Telefon. Hab voller Vorfreude hier reingeschaut und du zitierst auch noch  Mein Hase hats auch gesehen und sich prompt übergeben.

Der Arme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (31. August 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ihr habt denn Sinn nicht verstanden.
> Wozu lesen die Leute Zeitung? Um sich zu unterhalten, zum Beispiel in der Mittagspause. Sie lesen Artikel und lachen über die dort benannten Leute oder Geschichten.
> Nicht anders ist es mit ALPHA.....



aber ne zeitung kannste zuschlagen und wegwerfen, wenn se dir auffe nerven geht- mit AlCe is das nich ganz so einfach. Zumal könnte er ganz fies mit seinen Bewerbungstips, Mangas oder seinem Grundwehrdienst zurückschlagen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2007)

ontopic: habt ihr schonmal ins sparbuch geguckt? da sind schon nette sachen drin


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ontopic: habt ihr schonmal ins sparbuch geguckt? da sind schon nette sachen drin



letzt jahr gabs mehr %. warum für 5% nachlass ein 2007er? da kann man sich auch ein 2008er holen. aber die torque 9.0 sind echt gut im preis.


----------



## E=MC² (31. August 2007)

Klar kann man das. Dann kann man aber bestimmt mehr als 5% laenger warten als auf das 07er aus dem Sparbuch.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. September 2007)

dragonheart2010 schrieb:


> @habkeinnick: Schönes Ding
> 
> Gruß M. aus N.A.



danke



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Und im Vergleich zu habkeinnick bekomm ich wenigstens hin, 2 gleiche Reifen aufzuziehen und die auch noch passend zu schriftzügen zu montieren.



naja alpha, manche menschen fahren auch mit ihren bikes und da kommt es hin und wieder vor das ein reifen abgefahren ist. ok, bei dir kommt das nicht vor, aber es gibt menschen da passiert das wirklich


----------



## braintrust (1. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Oh, an die bloeden Kommentare wirste dich gewoehnen muessen. Die werd ich noch ne lange Zeit lang hier posten.
> 
> Und im Vergleich zu habkeinnick bekomm ich wenigstens hin, 2 gleiche Reifen aufzuziehen und die auch noch passend zu schriftzügen zu montieren.
> 
> ...



alta das is so pervers...sinnesvergewaltigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixsc (1. September 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> alta das is so pervers...sinnesvergewaltigung!



Meinst du damit die Schutzbleche und den Gelsattel??
Dann gebe ich dir recht!!! 

Aber ist ja sein Bike,er kann ja damit machen was er will!


----------



## wildbiker (1. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> So langsam kann ich deine dummen Kommentare nicht mehr hoeren, Alpha.
> Es ist immer einfacher, an anderen herumzunoergeln, als es selbst besser zu machen (siehe Einkaufstorque)
> Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle den Mund nicht so weit aufreissen!
> 
> ...


 
Was Alpha da macht ist Canyon-Bike-Vergewaltigung - Sollte Bus/Straßenbahn bzw. Fussgänger werden und das arme verschandelte Canyon jm. schenken der sich damit auskennt für welchen Zweck des Torque gedacht ist.


----------



## Telefon84 (1. September 2007)

felixsc schrieb:


> Meinst du damit die Schutzbleche und den Gelsattel??
> Dann gebe ich dir recht!!!
> 
> Aber ist ja sein Bike,er kann ja damit machen was er will!



Ich glaube er meint eher die socken!


----------



## Flok (1. September 2007)

Alpha sieht aus wie jemand, den wir damals in der Schule beim Sport immer als letzten gewählt hatten.


----------



## gentic (1. September 2007)

geil... arbeitslos - was nun.. auf an die wachsmalstifte und losgemalt


----------



## Farodin (1. September 2007)

Nur mal so als konstruktive Kritik...

Ich würde in dieser Gallerie viel lieber coole Canyon Bikes und Actionpics sehen,als Alpha und seine Pros und Cons...





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Alabay (2. September 2007)

Hi Leute, bin neu hier und Alpha hat mich echt geschockt! Dies ist meine erste Saison. Suche Biker aus dem Raum Südhessen bei denen ich mir was abschauen kann (Fahrtechnick, Setup etc.)


----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

Alabay schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier und Alpha hat mich echt geschockt! Dies ist meine erste Saison. Suche Biker aus dem Raum Südhessen bei denen ich mir was abschauen kann (Fahrtechnick, Setup etc.)



Leider bin ich aus Baden Württemberg so kann ich dir wohl nichts zeigen.
Aber es wird sich bestimmt einer finden!


----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

Hey Jungs!
Ich sehe und lese immer mehr das die Leute an ihre Bikes vorne 26 und Hinten 24 Zoll montieren.
Was hat das für vorteile?
Hat es hier jemand an seinem?


----------



## Farodin (3. September 2007)

Es wird häufig bei Downhillbikes oder Dirtbikes gemacht,daher denke ich mir einfach ,dass die Front höher liegt und durch das kleinere Hinterrad das Bike wendiger ist. Außerdem liegt das Heck ja tiefer und es wird leichter sein einen Fuß abzustellen oder auszustellen...

Richtig so?
Das war mal eine (für mich) logische Überlegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (3. September 2007)

Es könnte auch eine Art Niveau Regulierung für Downhiller sein...
Aber andersrum gedacht würden Racer wohl auch mit 24" rädern an der Front fahren...(hab ich bloß noch nicht gesehen^^)


----------



## erkan1984 (3. September 2007)

ich find so cool,

da hat der Alpha seine Hasstirade gegen Avid geschwungen, tauscht die Avid 7 gegen ne ORO K18 und ich seh am we den ersten Thread "meine Oro K18 schleift"

mal sehen, wie lange es Dauert, bis Alpha zu Magura oder Hope wechselt.....


----------



## renderscout (3. September 2007)

in der letzten oder vorletzten Bike oder MountainBike wurden die Vor- und Nachteile von 26" Zoll Rädern aufgezeigt...


----------



## Damistam (3. September 2007)

Alabay schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier und Alpha hat mich echt geschockt! Dies ist meine erste Saison. Suche Biker aus dem Raum Südhessen bei denen ich mir was abschauen kann (Fahrtechnick, Setup etc.)



Ich komm zwar auch aus BW aber an der Grenze zu Hessen .... wo genau wohnst du? 
ich bin zwar kein allzu guter Biker, aber ich hab ich schon einiges von den Bikern aus HD und Umgebung gelernt und wenn du vielleicht der Odenwald für dich in nicht allzu weiter Distanz ist könnte ich dir so n bissl was zeigen ... zumindest Streckentechnisch, die Fahrtechnik is so ein Thema (ich kann mich da selbst nicht so einschätzen) 

MfG

DaMistaM


----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> in der letzten oder vorletzten Bike oder MountainBike wurden die Vor- und Nachteile von 26" Zoll Rädern aufgezeigt...



Ja schon aber immer nur paarweise. Nicht gemischt leider. Deswegen frage ich ob jemand selber erfahrung damit gemacht hat.


----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Es wird häufig bei Downhillbikes oder Dirtbikes gemacht,daher denke ich mir einfach ,dass die Front höher liegt und durch das kleinere Hinterrad das Bike wendiger ist. Außerdem liegt das Heck ja tiefer und es wird leichter sein einen Fuß abzustellen oder auszustellen...
> 
> Richtig so?
> Das war mal eine (für mich) logische Überlegung



Klingt ganz gut. ich überlege mir echt eines drauf zu machen auf mein Hinterrad. Es hätte bestimmt auch anderen Vorteile.
Zum Beispiel ist mein Canyon FX4000 Rahmen sehr groß (22 Zoll) und ich nur 1,65 m. das würde wahrscheinlich L oder sogar größer entsprechen. Ich habe ihn nur durch zufall als Einzellstück ersteigert, selber aufgebaut und konnte mir somit die Größe nicht aussuchen. Trotzdem komme ich ganz gut damit klar.
Aber wäre sicher noch besser wenn es hinten tiefer wäre oder was meinst du?


----------



## User129 (3. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Nur mal so als konstruktive Kritik...
> 
> Ich würde in dieser Gallerie viel lieber coole Canyon Bikes und Actionpics sehen,als Alpha und seine Pros und Cons...



 



Farodin schrieb:


>


----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

Bei einer Verbotenen Tour durch schönbuch ( Wildschutzgebiet).


----------



## Boombe (3. September 2007)

tststs... tut man sowas`? aber wir haben auch bevorzugt die gesperrten wege genommen- machen einfach am meisten spass; jedoch kannten wir uns im schönbuch auch null aus und sind einfach kreuz und quer da durchgerasselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telefon84 (3. September 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> tststs... tut man sowas`? aber wir haben auch bevorzugt die gesperrten wege genommen- machen einfach am meisten spass; jedoch kannten wir uns im schönbuch auch null aus und sind einfach kreuz und quer da durchgerasselt.



So habe ich das auch gemacht!
Aber ist ganz angenehm dort auf jeden fall!


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> Klingt ganz gut. ich überlege mir echt eines drauf zu machen auf mein Hinterrad. Es hätte bestimmt auch anderen Vorteile.
> Zum Beispiel ist mein Canyon FX4000 Rahmen sehr groß (22 Zoll) und ich nur 1,65 m. das würde wahrscheinlich L oder sogar größer entsprechen. Ich habe ihn nur durch zufall als Einzellstück ersteigert, selber aufgebaut und konnte mir somit die Größe nicht aussuchen. Trotzdem komme ich ganz gut damit klar.
> Aber wäre sicher noch besser wenn es hinten tiefer wäre oder was meinst du?



Sorr, aber 22" mit 165 cm Größe... Gut, wenn Du meinst, Du kommst damit klar, dann solls mir recht sein. Aber Du wirst mit einem 24"er hinten das Bike nicht soweit absenken können, um damit eine nennenswerte "Tieferlegung" zu erreichen! Falls du kein verstellbares Fahrwerk hast, das der Absenkung des Tretlagers entgegenwirkt, kannst es wahrscheinlich knicken. Auf wurzeligen Trails, bei denen Du treten musst, wird Dir dann des Öfterren das Pedal aufsetzen. 

Eine Umrüstung auf 24" hat nichts mit "leichterem Aufsteigen" oder Schutz der Familienjuwelen zu tun. Es soll den Lenkwinkel noch weiter verflachen, um entweder noch mehr Laufruhe ins Fahrwerk zu bringen oder um das Handling auch in steilstesten Trails noch zu gewährleisten. Evtl. kann man wie oben schon angerissen, noch mehr Federweg aus dem Hinterbau holen. Entsprechendes Setup vorausgesetzt!

Meine Meinung dazu!

Gerhard


----------



## renderscout (3. September 2007)

Also das versteh einer...! Ich dachte der Sinn und die Vorzüge auf z.B. 29" Zoll aufzurüsten lege in der Kontrollierbarkeit des Bikes und in der Laufruhe...?! Warum sollte man sich also nen 24" Zoll Laufsatz einbauen?! Habe das bisher glaub ich eh nur bei Touren-/Marathonbikes gesehen... Bei uns hier fahren jedenfalls manche so rum, jedoch um zu auf flacher Strecke zu trainieren...


----------



## GerhardO (3. September 2007)

Sorry, kam anscheinend nicht richtig rüber:
In meinem Post meinte ich nur das Hinterad!

G.


----------



## Wuudi (3. September 2007)

Ihr wolltet Bilder ? Ok hier gibts Action . Ein paar Bilder unserer Fahrt zum Eisjöchl. Den Rest (50) wie immer in meinem Blog.


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2007)

Dere miteinander,
mein FRX auf dem Weg an den Goaskopf 






Was für ein Bike einfach nur der Wahnsinn kann meinen Spass von gestern gar nicht in Worte fassen hab immer nur ein breites Grissen im Gesicht wenn ich daran denke wie geil es gestern war.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alabay (3. September 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Ich komm zwar auch aus BW aber an der Grenze zu Hessen .... wo genau wohnst du?
> ich bin zwar kein allzu guter Biker, aber ich hab ich schon einiges von den Bikern aus HD und Umgebung gelernt und wenn du vielleicht der Odenwald für dich in nicht allzu weiter Distanz ist könnte ich dir so n bissl was zeigen ... zumindest Streckentechnisch, die Fahrtechnik is so ein Thema (ich kann mich da selbst nicht so einschätzen)
> 
> MfG
> ...



Ich wohne in Bickenbach und hab den Melibokus direkt vor der Haustür! Wenn du Lust hast können wir mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Alabay (3. September 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere miteinander,
> mein FRX auf dem Weg an den Goaskopf
> 
> 
> ...



Das FRX ist pervers! PORNO


----------



## Co1n (3. September 2007)

hier mal mein altes CMP mit 24" HR und vorne 26". Das ganze macht man eigentlich nur um die Laufruhe und Wendigkeit bei steilen Abfahrten zu verbessern. In ein normales Tourenbike würde ich mir nie ein 24er reinbasteln.

greetz, co1n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farodin (3. September 2007)

Große Klasse Jungs!!! Coole Pics Wuudi, dass ist mal eine schön verspielter Singletrail!
@Alabay ,kannst du mit deinem T FRX auch noch einen Berg erkämpfen ,wie mit den anderen T Serien? oder versinkst du dann in deinem Heck ?


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2007)

Dere,
im Vergleich zu meinem "alten" verkauften Torque 3 würd ich damit keinen Berg hochtreten wollen. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## felixsc (3. September 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> im Vergleich zu meinem "alten" verkauften Torque 3 würd ich damit keinen Berg hochtreten wollen.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Und wie sieht es mit kleinen Steigungen aus????
Und wie ist das beim Torque ,...merkt man dort das heftige Gewicht im gegensatz zu deinem Stumpjumper??


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2007)

Dere,
also wenn man das Mehrgewicht zum Stumpjumper nicht merk ist man entweder Supermann oder man ist voll Doping vollgepumpt 
für mich ist es schon ein riesen Unterschied ob ich jetzt ca. 12,5 Kilo oder ca. 17.5 Kilo den Berg hochtreten muss und von der Geo ganz zu schweigen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## xstephanx (3. September 2007)

hallo,
Also ich fahr auch n FRX und hab dabei keinen spass mit Steigungen.

@Astaroth
Ich glaub, du hast mir ne e-mail geschrieben...sorry dass ich bis jetzt ned geantwortet hab (hatte null zeit).


----------



## Alabay (4. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Große Klasse Jungs!!! Coole Pics Wuudi, dass ist mal eine schön verspielter Singletrail!
> @Alabay ,kannst du mit deinem T FRX auch noch einen Berg erkämpfen ,wie mit den anderen T Serien? oder versinkst du dann in deinem Heck ?



Habe das Foto nur zitiert, weil ich das Bike geil finde! 
ich Fahre das T 8.0. Das Bike hat ca. 15 Kilo und färht manierlich bergauf.
Bergab umso schöner


----------



## Telefon84 (4. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet Bilder ? Ok hier gibts Action . Ein paar Bilder unserer Fahrt zum Eisjöchl. Den Rest (50) wie immer in meinem Blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (4. September 2007)

ich würd mal auf Schienbeinschützer tippen, die man auf langgezogenen Trails ja nicht unbedingt brauch...


----------



## Telefon84 (4. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ihr habt doch immer so sprühe stehen bei den Komentaren. Oder so Anzeigen.
Wie macht man das kann mir es jemand erklären?


----------



## GerhardO (4. September 2007)

Geh ins Kontrollzentrum, dann links auf Signatur bearbeiten.

G.


----------



## Telefon84 (4. September 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Geh ins Kontrollzentrum, dann links auf Signatur bearbeiten.
> 
> G.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wuudi (4. September 2007)

Das sind 661 Race Lite Schoner um das Unterrohr gebunden. Beim Uphill braucht man die Dinger nicht umbeding.


----------



## pjfa (4. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


>



As always... nice pics  
Regards to Mirja


----------



## Telefon84 (4. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das sind 661 Race Lite Schoner um das Unterrohr gebunden. Beim Uphill braucht man die Dinger nicht umbeding.



Alles klar! Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Ich habe meine immer zuhause gelassen bei Touren


----------



## Rival (4. September 2007)

...3...2...1....meins! -vor drei Wochen... nd den Kritikern des Schutzbleches zum Trotz, das Schutzblech musste einfach sein, da der Wald unterwasser Stand


----------



## SNow Inc. (4. September 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH du mächtiges T FRX! Auf die Knie mit uns, und lasst dich anbeten, LOL!
Ich meine nur wegen der Perspektive, weil i dafür wirklich auf die Knie musste. Greetz!






Sry für die großen Abmaße des Picz.
Lustig is auch das das Bike ungefähr das 3fache vom Auto Wert ist 

Greetz un Ciaosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (4. September 2007)

SNow Inc. schrieb:


> Lustig is auch das das Bike ungefähr das 3fache vom Auto Wert ist
> 
> Greetz un Ciaosen



Hehe, cooler Kontrast. Aber ich seh schon Du setzt Prios, richtig so


----------



## fitze (4. September 2007)

Wenn du deine Schaltwerksfeder magst schaltest du zum Transport, etc. besser aufs kleinste Ritzel...


----------



## Boombe (4. September 2007)

Rival schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...3...2...1....meins! -vor drei Wochen... nd den Kritikern des Schutzbleches zum Trotz, das Schutzblech musste einfach sein, da der Wald unterwasser Stand



genau das gleiche hab ich und mach ich auch hin- besonders im winter. auch wenn die haut ansich wasserdicht is, n nassen hinter bekommt man irgendwann- und wenns dann noch ordentlich da hinten rumbläst... nee nee, da darf so ein teilchen schon sein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/images/tours2007/bike_eisjoechl_40.jpg
> http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/images/tours2007/bike_eisjoechl_43.jpg


Trauuuumhaft!
Ich schätze, an dieser Stelle wart ihr schon etwa auf 2500m?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2007)

Telefon84 schrieb:


> Ich sehe und lese immer mehr das die Leute an ihre Bikes vorne 26 und Hinten 24 Zoll montieren.
> Was hat das für vorteile?


Wie GerhardO richtig gesagt hat, bringt es nur für Extremeinsätze etwas, beispielsweise für sehr steile, verwinkelte Trails.



Telefon84 schrieb:


> sehr groß (22 Zoll) und ich nur 1,65 m.


Da hast du schlicht und einfach einen "großen" Fehler gemacht -- das Fahrrad passt dir sowas von überhaupt nicht....
Ein Umbau auf 24" verbessert daran leider exakt: gar nix.


----------



## Wuudi (4. September 2007)

Das ist oben am Eisjöchl - im Hintergrund die Stettiner Hütte und die ist bekanntlich auf fast 2.900m, das Eisjöchl knapp darüber, also wird Mirja hier ungefähr bei, ja genau, 2900m sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (5. September 2007)

Ahhhh... Eisjöchl...geil...

Bei uns sahs im Juli 05 nach nem kleinen wetterumschwung so aus als wir drüber sind...


----------



## erkan1984 (5. September 2007)

SNow Inc. schrieb:


> ...
> Lustig is auch das das Bike ungefähr das 3fache vom Auto Wert ist



wenigstens setzt du Prioritäten,  richtig so....





M!ke schrieb:


>



omg, Sexy......


----------



## GerhardO (5. September 2007)

Hast Du was gegen Männer in Unterhosen???


----------



## M!ke (5. September 2007)

War mir voll egal wie das ausschaut, hauptsache warm  

Aber danke


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2007)

Wechsel auf Gripshift:

Voher - Nacher
*Deore Rapidfire inverse* - *Gripshift X.0*



​
Voher - Nacher
*Deore XT* - *X.9*



​
Die Lenkerzentrale ist jetzt viel aufgeräumter 



​
Endergebniss:



​


----------



## renderscout (5. September 2007)

Das schaut wirklich gut aus! Ich hatte früher auch mal ne Gripshift und war eigentlich mehr als zufrieden mit...


----------



## umtreiber (5. September 2007)

gibt es eigentlich auch mtbiker, die canyon hardtails fahren?


----------



## M!ke (5. September 2007)

jap ... ich z.B.


----------



## renderscout (5. September 2007)

ich bin auch bekennender CANYON Hardtailfahrer!


----------



## Bechy (5. September 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich auch mtbiker, die canyon hardtails fahren?



Ich ab Winter 2007/2008... mit der Hoffnung auf ein GC 2008.

Ich würde mir aber auch ein paar mehr Hardtail Bilder im Canyon Bereich wünschen LOL.
Momentan fahre ich ein XC3 aus dem Jahr 2005 (Sparbuch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (5. September 2007)

Ich auch, wenn auch nur ein Iowa Sport..


----------



## labba (5. September 2007)

Ja, Hardtail-Bilder sind hier leider sehr dünn gesät. Und wenn dann mal eins dabei ist, wird das gleich in der Flut der Fully-Bilder begraben


----------



## erkan1984 (5. September 2007)

M!ke schrieb:


> War mir voll egal wie das ausschaut, hauptsache warm
> 
> Aber danke



hehe, hab selbst welche...

Ich liebe das gefühl von Polyester auf der Haut *hust*



GerhardO schrieb:


> Hast Du was gegen Männer in Unterhosen???



Schau mal MEl Brook's "Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen" Da gibts son lied:
"we're men, men in tights, .. manly men...."


umtreiber schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich auch mtbiker, die canyon hardtails fahren?


Ich Z.B.


labba schrieb:


> Ja, Hardtail-Bilder sind hier leider sehr dünn gesät. Und wenn dann mal eins dabei ist, wird das gleich in der Flut der Fully-Bilder begraben


da haste:


----------



## gentic (5. September 2007)

*auch eins hab*


----------



## GerhardO (5. September 2007)

@erkan: ich kenn den Film - darum auch der Post... 

Fehlt nur noch das Käppi - falsch herum!


----------



## M!ke (6. September 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich auch mtbiker, die canyon hardtails fahren?



hab auch noch ein paar Pics ausgesucht 



















erkan1984 schrieb:


> hehe, hab selbst welche...
> 
> Ich liebe das gefühl von Polyester auf der Haut *hust*



Dacht ich mir...du weißt was gut ist


----------



## erkan1984 (6. September 2007)

hardtail fahren fetzt....

berauf gibts nix schnelleres...
n kumpel mit seinem Ghost ERT 7500 hat mich verflucht...
und bergab ist man auch nicht gerade langsamer, ausser auf verblockten wurzeltrails mach ichlangsamer, was aber eher an meiner Bereifung liegt,


----------



## Sentence (6. September 2007)

muhar ;o)
fahr auch ein Hardtail..
GC 7.0 mit nem 9.0er Rahmen ;o)

DAS is doch  mal Tuning oder? ^^


----------



## franzf (6. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich liebe das gefühl von Polyester auf der Haut *hust*


Hmmm...
Ich HASSE Plastik auf der Haut 
Drum hab ich mir auch so schöne Schurwoll-Shirts (Icebreaker) geholt. Ist vom Tragekomfort kein Vergleich!
Guter Nebeneffekt: Man traut sich wieder mehr zu schwitzen, da in diesen Shirts der Geruchsfaktor gegen NULL geht 



erkan1984 schrieb:


>


 Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum mir in letzter Zeit sooo viele Canyons entgegen kommen: Die wachsen mittlerweile auf Bäumen 

Ist aber echt lustig: Auf (fast) jeder Tour gibts ein größeres Canyon-Treffen. Liegt vllt. auch daran weil wir immer mit zwei Canyons auf Tour gehen... Aber trotzdem erfreulich zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. September 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Ich HASSE Plastik auf der Haut
> Drum hab ich mir auch so schöne Schurwoll-Shirts (Icebreaker) geholt. Ist vom Tragekomfort kein Vergleich!
> Guter Nebeneffekt: Man traut sich wieder mehr zu schwitzen, da in diesen Shirts der Geruchsfaktor gegen NULL geht


 naja, die Hosen sind ja meist innen mit so fleece beschichtet... von daher. ist auch angenehmer, weil blaibt dadurch gut trocken..


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum mir in letzter Zeit sooo viele Canyons entgegen kommen: Die wachsen mittlerweile auf Bäumen
> 
> Ist aber echt lustig: Auf (fast) jeder Tour gibts ein größeres Canyon-Treffen. Liegt vllt. auch daran weil wir immer mit zwei Canyons auf Tour gehen... Aber trotzdem erfreulich zu sehen



hehe, auf bäumen nich, war nur mal sone Aktion von wegen "PosingFotos" also bikes in möglichst komischen posen.. ganz lustiges Zeug bei rausgekommen.

Ich selbst hab hier im E-Gebirge einige Canyons gesehen, auch rennräder und an der Uni In Chemnitz 'n Ultimate CF 7.0 und n Torque 3 2006 ( glaub ich )


----------



## Mister P. (6. September 2007)

...auch Hardtailfahrer!!  





Wobei das kein aktuelles Foto ist.
Hat sich viel geändert, z.B. Sattel, Bremsen, LRS, Pedale...

Wenn ich Zeit hab stell ich mal ein aktuelles Foto rein.


----------



## renderscout (6. September 2007)

Eine der geilsten Lackierungen von CANYON!!!!


----------



## Roitherkur (6. September 2007)

aktuelles Foto wäre toll!


----------



## findel (6. September 2007)

Meine letzte schön Wetter Tour..........


----------



## Bechy (6. September 2007)

YEAAAAH. Endlich ein paar Hardtails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (6. September 2007)

Nun mal ein paar Bilder von mir...





mein XC3...hier nun mit kompletten XT Antrieb (Umwerfer,Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Kurbel, XTR-Züge)





Mein XC gaaaaaanz schmutzig... ohne mich  LOL.





Mein XC3 in Frankreich zur Tour de France, am Col de Telegraph.

So, das wars


----------



## Didi123 (6. September 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


>



Hmm, hat wohl nicht mehr bis zum nächsten Gebüsch gereicht, was...?


----------



## Rival (6. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hmm, hat wohl nicht mehr bis zum nächsten Gebüsch gereicht, was...?



LOL


----------



## Telefon84 (6. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hmm, hat wohl nicht mehr bis zum nächsten Gebüsch gereicht, was...?


----------



## AmmuNation (6. September 2007)

Boah alter, bist du pervers!


----------



## xstephanx (6. September 2007)

Das ist doch nur ein Schatten


----------



## franzf (6. September 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ein Schatten


Komm mir nicht mit Platon...


----------



## Bechy (6. September 2007)

LOL....  
ok, ich wusste, dass das kommen wird .

Aber manche schwitzen ja auch. Und ich schätze mal, dass dies Schweiß sein wird... sein müsste LOL
Soviel weiß ich, ich musste unterwegs nicht und habe es auch nicht laufen lassen .

Nun könnt ihr alle beruhigt schlafen


----------



## erkan1984 (6. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> ich bin auch bekennender CANYON Hardtailfahrer!



ah ja?
was machste denn jetzt mit deinem Torque Rahmen?


wo ist eigentlich Alpha?
Fährt der bei dem Schlechten Wetter jetzt kein Rad mehr?
weil ich kann mich nicht erinnern ihn auf "ignorieren" gesetzt zu haben?


----------



## Telefon84 (7. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ah ja?
> was machste denn jetzt mit deinem Torque Rahmen?
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du dich richtig erinnert.
Alpha hat sich ganze zeit über ja auch gar nicht gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telefon84 (7. September 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> LOL....
> ok, ich wusste, dass das kommen wird .
> 
> Aber manche schwitzen ja auch. Und ich schätze mal, dass dies Schweiß sein wird... sein müsste LOL
> ...



 
 
Jetzt können wir alle wieder ruhig schlafen!


----------



## renderscout (7. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ah ja?
> was machste denn jetzt mit deinem Torque Rahmen?
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, bekennender Hardtailfahrer. Ich hab doch nen GC8.0, wennste mal in meine Galerie schauen magst. Bekomm ich sogar (hoffentlich) diese Woche noch zurück vonna Durchsicht...?!


----------



## GerhardO (7. September 2007)

Doch nicht!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. September 2007)

das bin ich beim rennen in bad salzdetfurth


----------



## Telefon84 (7. September 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das bin ich beim rennen in bad salzdetfurth



Das Foto sieht schnell aus


----------



## djsouth2004 (7. September 2007)

Hie rnochmal mein ESX 6!Die Quali des fotos ist beschissen 
Werde aber nochmal welche mit der digi cam machen!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. September 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das bin ich beim rennen in bad salzdetfurth



cooles Trikot....
Hab den Oscar von PI


----------



## MasterAss (8. September 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das bin ich beim rennen in bad salzdetfurth



Jetzt weiß ich wem das rote ESX gehörte, welches am Sonntag vor der Rampe zusammen mit dem Liteville und dem Rocky angelehnt war.  

Warum biste nicht mit dem Wühler das Rennen gefahren? Das ESX ist doch bleischwer.


----------



## eisenarsch (8. September 2007)

den wühler habe ich verkauft.die 2 kg die das esx mehr wiegt ,stören mich nicht  das rennen war eh nur ein spaß für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (8. September 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, mir gehen die 13,3kg meines Stevens im Moment ganz schön auf den Zeiger.

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Spektral zuzulegen.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

Mein gepimpter LRS... wer erkennt, was neu ist? 
Gibts eigentlich sonst noch einen Canyon Fahrer mit gebundenen Speichen?

(Sorry, Handyfoto..)


----------



## renderscout (8. September 2007)

@Ammu,

ey alter, sind die zusammengeschweißt...?! Wozu das denn?!


----------



## erkan1984 (8. September 2007)

was bring'n des?
und wer macht sowas?
Haste keine Freundin, die du Festbinden kannst?


----------



## unchained (8. September 2007)

ehmn nix ?! :-/


----------



## renderscout (8. September 2007)

also ich hatte früher mal nen LRS mit eingedrehten Speichen, aber sowas...tsss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. September 2007)

laris, die sind doch gelötet, gelle? 
und merkst du beim fahren einen unterschied?


----------



## Bechy (8. September 2007)

Also ich habe mir schon paar mal die Speichen mit Pflaster oder irgendetwas anderen zusammen gebunden. Aber nur aus dem Grund, damit ich mit dem Speichen-Abriss ohne Geklapper nach Hause komme 
 LOL.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @Ammu,
> 
> ey alter, sind die zusammengeschweißt...?! Wozu das denn?!



Du noch viel lernen musst. 
Da ist DT Swiss Wickeldraht drum und dann mit zusammengelötet. Wozu ist ganz einfach, die Speichen können nicht mehr aneinander Reiben und das verleiht deutlich bessere Steifigkeit. Nachzentrieren ist nun auch nicht mehr nötig. 



erkan1984 schrieb:


> was bring'n des?
> und wer macht sowas?
> Haste keine Freundin, die du Festbinden kannst?



1. Steifigkeit und p0rn
2. Ich und ein paar wenige andere auf der Welt
3. Nein, die vögel ich lieber.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> laris, die sind doch gelötet, gelle?
> und merkst du beim fahren einen unterschied?



Ja, die sind gelötet. Richtig ausgiebig probe gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht und die gestrige Heimfahrt war aufgrund meiner eher beschränkten Aufnahmefähigkeit, verursacht durch ein paar Liter Bier, nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar. Das Fahren, Bremsen und Schalten war eher routine...
Aber der LRS war heute bei einer kleinen Proberunde und rumgehopsel im Kreis Gefühlsmässig doch etwas direkter, steifer.


Netter Nebeneffekt für quietschbremsengeplagte Biker: Durch das feste verbinden KANN (muss nicht) die Schwingfrequenz gekillt werden, danach quiekt es nicht mehr.


----------



## renderscout (8. September 2007)

das die nicht geschweisst sind is mir klar, bin vorhin nur nicht auf das richtige Wort (gelötet) gekommen...war einfach so baff von dem Bild...  

Aber das is mal echt heftig. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so derbe merkt beim Fahren!


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> das die nicht geschweisst sind is mir klar, bin vorhin nur nicht auf das richtige Wort (gelötet) gekommen...war einfach so baff von dem Bild...
> 
> Aber das is mal echt heftig. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so derbe merkt beim Fahren!



Ich war auch baff, als Bobby und Daniel den Namen meines Favoriten in den Mund nahmen (nur den Namen!) - gratuliere dir jetzt noch nachträglich ganz dolle für den Gewinn, auch wenn du noch viel geilere Rahmen am Start hattest. Die wären wohl etwas krass gewesen, aber nicht unmöglich. Trotzdem, für 1 Woche Bearbeitungszeit ganz sauber.

Übrigens rein Optisch ist dieses Gewurschdl da garnicht schlimm. Man siehts eigentlich kaum, ist eine sehr feine und schöne sache. Hat was Retrohaftiges, sieht irgendwie edel aus. Könnte ich mir besser an einem weiss-goldigen Singlespeeder mit Schlichtheit vorstellen als an eienm CC Fully 

Wie gesagt, der richtige Fahrtest steht noch aus. Aber rein von der überlegung her, muss es Funktionieren: Die Speichen können nicht mehr aneinander Reiben und verleihen daher nicht nur die Steifigkeit beim Fahren auf der Kante sondern auch Seitlich bei der Kurvenhatz.
Und die beiden vorteile Bremsgeräuscheliminierung und nicht mehr Nachzentrieren zu müssen sind es ja auch schon wert.


----------



## renderscout (8. September 2007)

oh man, ich werd gleich rot...   Dank dir. Aber sag mal, letzlich doch bestimmt das gleiche, wie als wenn man die Speichen eindreht/verdreht oder?! Dadurch "bewegt" sich ja auch nichts mehr...


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

Verdrehen ist aber aufwendiger, teurer und Optisch eher für Show- und Edelbikes (ich denk da gerade an einen goldig-weissen Singlspeeder aus dem SSP-Forum)

Obs das gleiche bewirkt, kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich kann nur Wickeln.


----------



## klogrinder (8. September 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das bin ich beim rennen in bad salzdetfurth



Rennen mit ESX, vor so etwas habe ich Respekt,
auf der Transalp Challenge war auch einer mit einem roten ESX 8.0 unterwegs, ein wieder anderer mit einem Specialized Enduro

Ich stand vor der transalp auch vor der Wahl Hardtail mit ca 11,5kg oder das ESX 7.0, hab mich dann aber schnell fürs HT entschieden, bereut hab ichs nicht, hätte zwar mit dem ESX vor allem am letzten Tag mehr Spass gehabt, ob ich allerdings bis dahin durchgehalten hätte, wäre eine andere frage gewesen


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

Gerade was interessantes auf Smoliks Page gefunden:



> Die beiden letzten Eigenschaften des Unterkreuzens werden übrigens noch intensiver durch das sogenannte "Verlöten" oder "Binden" der Speichen begünstigt. Bei diesem aufwendigen Verfahren umwickelt man mit einem 0,6 mm Bindedraht die Kreuzungsstellen und fixiert deren Stellung mit Weichlot. Das Binden der Speichen verhindert den Speichenbruch infolge von Resonanzschwingungen deutlich besser als das einfache Unterkreuzen und war bis zum Aufkommen aerodynamischer Laufräder nahezu Standard bei den Bahnfahrern. Durch die intensivere Aneinanderkopplung der Speichenpärchen wird nebenbei bemerkt auch die Krafteinwirkung durch Seiten- und Vertikalkräfte gleichmäßiger auf beide Speichenpartner verteilt, was eine spürbare Erhöhung der Seitensteifigkeit der Laufräder bewirkt.


----------



## Farodin (9. September 2007)

Hehe,da kann ich nur mal wieder sagen: 24h-Rennen mit Torque (damit ließen sich auch super Rundenzeiten mit fahren!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (9. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gerade was interessantes auf Smoliks Page gefunden:



YEAH! Ich werde in Ammu's Sig Zitiert...

*feier*


----------



## AmmuNation (9. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> YEAH! Ich werde in Ammu's Sig Zitiert...
> 
> *feier*



Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nur selbst zitieren, aber da es sonst keiner rallen würde, musstest du mit rein.
Du darfst stolz sein, du hast meine 2 wichtigen Links vorerst aus der Signatur gekippt - hier isch dein Keks 

@Farodin: Sauber, aber ob sich damit wirklich gute Rundenzeiten fahren lassen, das glaub ich dir nicht so recht.


----------



## Farodin (9. September 2007)

Ich hatte Klicks montiert,damit ging das wunderbar! 
Und ich bin konstant Rundenzeiten von 14 Minuten gefahren  ,und war für einen in einem 3er Team nicht schlecht ^^
Aber die Abfahrten und der Singletrail ließen sich so im sitzen fahren und ich konnte schön weitertreten,was mit meinem Ht nicht möglich war...
da bist du nämlich mehr gehüpft als gefahren!


----------



## exto (9. September 2007)

Wer sagt denn, dass man mit nem ESX nicht anständig bergauf fahren kann?

Hab grad an die 10000 HM durch und hätte um's Verrecken nicht mit nem Hardtail getauscht...


----------



## erkan1984 (9. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man mit nem ESX nicht anständig bergauf fahren kann?
> 
> Hab grad an die 10000 HM durch und hätte um's Verrecken nicht mit nem Hardtail getauscht...



weil ich's gerade sehe, wie biste denn mit dem Sigma zufrieden, ich hab ja schon die breitesten meinungen gehört, von "geht gar nicht" üder "geht nur bis 70 km/h und mein Herz steht immer mal still..." oder "geht suuuper"?


----------



## exto (9. September 2007)

Funktioniert prima. Topspeed allerdings erst 69,7  

Es ist allerdings schon 2 Mal das Befestigungsgummi am Geber gerissen. 1x hab ich den Geber dabei verloren. Ist aber (äußerst kulant !!!) von Sigma ersetzt worden.

Für DAS Geld: Kauftip !


----------



## AmmuNation (9. September 2007)

Ich hab dieses Jahr mehr als das dreifache deiner Höhenmeter drauf (ca. 36k, da VDO einmal auf Garantie ersetzt und hm lassen sich nicht eingeben, im gegensatz zu den km) und mein Vorbau/Aheadset ist nicht so sehr zerkratzt und der Computer hat auch keinen sprung


----------



## exto (9. September 2007)

Ach Schatzilein, die erwähnten 10000 Höhenmeter waren die von letzter Woche (nicht vom letzten Jahr), ob der Vorbau zerkratzt ist, ist *******gal, der "Sprung" ist ein wenig verspritztes Powerbar-Gel und (wichtigste Frage): Wer hat dich überhaupt gefragt, du Suppenkasper???


----------



## aemkei77 (9. September 2007)

Auch mit einem Big Mountain 



kann man Touren fahren




zwar viel schieben und tragen




dafür aber abwärts auch mal richtig das Gas stehen lassen 





Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (9. September 2007)

Tss, tss, tss....


----------



## Farodin (9. September 2007)

@aemkei77   jo so ist das richtig!! Immer schön die Abfahrt in Kopf und dann klappt das auch mit dem hochfahren...wir sind ja schließlich keine Vollblutracer....(höchstens bergab )


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. September 2007)

tolle bilder aemkei77.
wo bist du dort denn gewesen?

gruß


----------



## umtreiber (9. September 2007)

tolle fotos!! da war ich auch erst.
Plattkofel/Langkofel, Friedrich-August-Weg.


----------



## Flok (10. September 2007)

Gerade bei youtube gefunden, Bobby Root auf seinem Torque FRX in Koblenz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz18D6N_PJ4


----------



## aemkei77 (10. September 2007)

> tolle bilder aemkei77.
> wo bist du dort denn gewesen?



Sellajoch Fried. August Weg zur Plattkofelhütte, Tierser Alpl, Schlern und den wohlverdienten Prügelsteig nach Bozen



> Immer schön die Abfahrt in Kopf und dann klappt das auch mit dem hochfahren



genauso ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (10. September 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> Gerade bei youtube gefunden, Bobby Root auf seinem Torque FRX in Koblenz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz18D6N_PJ4



Nettes Video!


----------



## MasterAss (10. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ach Schatzilein, die erwähnten 10000 Höhenmeter waren die von letzter Woche (nicht vom letzten Jahr), ob der Vorbau zerkratzt ist, ist *******gal, der "Sprung" ist ein wenig verspritztes Powerbar-Gel und (wichtigste Frage): Wer hat dich überhaupt gefragt, du Suppenkasper???



  

Wenn der Kuchen redet, haben die Krümel Pause!


----------



## schappi (10. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ach Schatzilein, die erwähnten 10000 Höhenmeter waren die von letzter Woche (nicht vom letzten Jahr), ob der Vorbau zerkratzt ist, ist *******gal, der "Sprung" ist ein wenig verspritztes Powerbar-Gel und (wichtigste Frage): Wer hat dich überhaupt gefragt, du Suppenkasper???



Treffer! versenkt!
gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ach Schatzilein, die erwähnten 10000 Höhenmeter waren die von letzter Woche (nicht vom letzten Jahr), ob der Vorbau zerkratzt ist, ist *******gal, der "Sprung" ist ein wenig verspritztes Powerbar-Gel und (wichtigste Frage): Wer hat dich überhaupt gefragt, du Suppenkasper???



Treffer! versenkt!
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Didi123 (10. September 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sellajoch Fried. August Weg zur Plattkofelhütte, Tierser Alpl, Schlern und den wohlverdienten Prügelsteig nach Bozen



Aemkei, wie sind die Wetterprognosen, ich fahr' morgen nach Südtirol... 
Nicht allzu schlecht, hoffe ich...!
Wenn's so wird wie auf deinen Fotos bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## Wuudi (10. September 2007)

Guggsch du :

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm

Einfach herrlich...

(und ich mach Zwangspause: http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/bike/mein_ergebniss_beim_cai_dom_20.html )


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Treffer! versenkt!
> gruß
> Schappi



Aber zu blöd, nur einmal auf "Antworten" zu klicken.

@Flok: Cooles Video, danke für den Link


----------



## Christian_74 (10. September 2007)

Ball flach halten, Ammu. Sonst trumpfst du noch Alpha im Beliebheitsfaktor.

Mehr Bilder, Weniger Geplapper. Ist eine Galerie hier letztendlich.


----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guggsch du :
> 
> http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm
> 
> ...




Boar was für ein geiles Wetter 
Gestern war nicht ganz so schönes Wetter...






Leicht beschmutzt.





Fast wie neu....

Es waren 8°C durchschnittlich (Die max Temp waren warme 9°C), zusätzlich hat es die ganze Zeit geregnet. Also fast wie in Süd  Tirol


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

Jetzt weiss ich was mir seit ca. 1.5 Monaten fehlte - das Gelände!
Und ich weiss echt nicht, wieso ich schon so lange nicht mehr richtig Biken war sondern meinen Bock praktisch nur als Esel auf der Strasse verwendet hab 

Und ganz toll von den Waldarbeitern, solche lustigen Gräben zu machen  Ich habs sehr spät gesehn als ich volltempo kam und fahre sonst da immer problemlos runter. Heute war Vorderrad-lifting angesagt, ging aber erstaunlich gut 

Sattel oben auf Trails is herrlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (10. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guggsch du :
> 
> http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm
> 
> ...



Das Wetter sieht ja vielversprechend aus, hoffentlich bleibt's so...

Wuudi, das mit deiner Hand ist weniger gut.
Na jedenfalls gute Besserung und trotzdem gute Reise!
Ist eh "nur" die linke Hand und die Amiautos haben Automatik... 

Didi


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

Achja ganz vergessen:

Diese Räder, bocksteif


----------



## kalimano (10. September 2007)

scream jump on ciser dh track !


----------



## Telefon84 (10. September 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> scream jump on ciser dh track !



Schöner Sprung, doch irgendwie erinnert mich dein gesichtsausdruck als ob vor dir eine Wand kommt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. September 2007)

Keine Angst. Da bin ich wieder. War Panorama-Biken im 450 km entfernten Oberstdorf. Nicht Knackig, aber dafür geile Touren. An einem Tag schneite es sogar und die kuppen waren bedeckt. Nett.

Jedoch.. Jeden Tag nen Liter bier und bayrisch-essen haben mir ne wampe angetan...

Und die netten Hütten lockten jedesmal mit ner geilen Brotzeit..





















Und für meine Fans hab ich extra Posing-Freundliche Hardware geritten und angezogen.

Hab da übrigens die Oro blau/schwarz gebremst.. bis sie irgendwann nicht mehr zog. Irgendwie ist die Juicy doch standhafter - wenn sie mal funktioniert.

Musste mich zwischen Torque und ES entscheiden. Hab dann das Torque genommen, da mir das Reifenwechseln zu doof war. Die NN 2,4 sind nix für felsiges Terrain (Stichwort Flankenschutz). Hab aber gesehen, dass Schwalbe die ab sofort in 2,4 mit Snakeskin ausliefern möchte.


----------



## E=MC² (10. September 2007)

Nein...


----------



## unchained (10. September 2007)

du darfst dich auch nich wundern wenn dir die suppe aus den bremsen läuft... " blau schwarz begremst.... meinste das stecken die dichtungen ohne weiteres weg? !


----------



## Didi123 (10. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die NN 2,4 sind nix für felsiges Terrain...



Nach dem was auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist hätte es ein Rennrad auch getan...


----------



## erkan1984 (10. September 2007)

alter, Alpha, machst du nen Stress.. es hat wohl nur die hintere Juicy geschliffen? oder wechselst die auch noch....
Also wenn die gleiche Strecke deine Freundin mit nem Hardtail aus der, ich schÃ¤tze mal ganz frei, 900â¬ klasse die gleiche Strecke fÃ¤hrt wie du, kann der Trail nicht soooo anspruchsvoll sein, das du dir Ã¼ber die Auswahl NN oder Fat Albert gedanken machen mÃ¼sstest.........
Ich finds einfach nur affig... und warum ist man Stolz drauf, wenn man ne Bremse Blau/Schwarz bremst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> alter, Alpha, machst du nen Stress.. es hat wohl nur die hintere Juicy geschliffen? oder wechselst die auch noch....
> Also wenn die gleiche Strecke deine Freundin mit nem Hardtail aus der, ich schätze mal ganz frei, 900 klasse die gleiche Strecke fährt wie du, kann der Trail nicht soooo anspruchsvoll sein, das du die über die Auswahl NN oder Fat Albert gedanken machen müsstest.........
> Ich finds einfach nur affig... und warum ist man Stolz drauf, wenn man ne Bremse Blau/Schwarz bremst?



Da stimme ich dir zu 
Manche sehen das echt sehr "professionell" LOL...   
Am Ende wird man dann bergauf von einem Baumarkt Trekkingrad mit Satteltaschen überholt... oder vielleicht sogar bergag ... hehe


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Also wenn die gleiche Strecke deine Freundin mit nem Hardtail aus der, ich schätze mal ganz frei, 900 klasse die gleiche Strecke fährt wie du, kann der Trail nicht soooo anspruchsvoll sein, das du die über die Auswahl NN oder Fat Albert gedanken machen müsstest.........



Doch klar, immerhin hat sie auch nen FA


----------



## exto (10. September 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Big Mountain
> 
> kann man Touren fahren
> zwar viel schieben und tragen
> ...



Genau: Genial!

Allerdings nur, wenn man's nicht allzu verbissen angeht  





Übrigens: Sehr geile Fotos da in deinem Album


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. September 2007)

Na, höre ich da irgendwo foto-neid?


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "alten" Grand Canyon aus 2003 in Größe XL.


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "alten" Grand Canyon aus 2003 in Größe XL.



Das hat wohl nicht geklappt. Auf ein Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Das hat wohl nicht geklappt. Auf ein Neues



Und?


----------



## erkan1984 (10. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Und?





vattim schrieb:


> Das hat wohl nicht geklappt. Auf ein Neues





vattim schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "alten" Grand Canyon aus 2003 in Größe XL.



na das müssen wir aber noch mal üben!


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> na das müssen wir aber noch mal üben!



Also in meinem Album sind die Bilder drin. Aber wie krieg ich den Rest hin? Muss wohl noch mal tüfteln....


----------



## erkan1984 (10. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Also in meinem Album sind die Bilder drin. Aber wie krieg ich den Rest hin? Muss wohl noch mal tüfteln....


nee in deinem Album sind keine Bilder....

wähle das jeweilige bild im fotoalbum aus, darunter findest du die zeilen
Forum Code 
und Forum Code "Thumbnail" den jeweiligen Link dahinter einfach kopieren und in die Nachricht einfügen.


----------



## E=MC² (10. September 2007)

Unter jedem Bild ist ein sog. Forumscode, den du nur in deinen Post zu kopieren brauchst, um das entsprechende Bild anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## klogrinder (10. September 2007)

Alphas freundin hat nur einen Albert, ein Cube Acid kostet 600-700 Euro
und ich glaube selbst ein Rennrad wäre vom Federweg her überdimensioniert gewesen

P.S:Ein Liter Bier wird auch Maß genannt


----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> und ich glaube selbst ein Rennrad wäre vom Federweg her überdimensioniert gewesen



hehe


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Und jetzt ?

Für den Fall, dass es geklappt hat eine kleine Erläuterung: Die Tune-Barends sind nicht mehr dran. Das Gold passte nicht zum Sattel; habe jetzt gaaaaaanz kurze profile Design kin schwarz dran; sieht besser aus. Hab davon keine aktuellen pics. Wird nachgereicht...wenn´s klappt


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Und noch eins, weil das Bike so schick ist.....


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Auf diesem Bild seht ihr das WXC meiner Frau....ist 2004er Modell und kaum gefahren. Ihr erstes Bike und bei ner Tour im Schwarzwald hat sie isch gleich imit den Tücken der Clickies vertgraut machen dürfen...aber an dieser Stelle für meine Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (10. September 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> Gerade bei youtube gefunden, Bobby Root auf seinem Torque FRX in Koblenz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz18D6N_PJ4



macht Spaß zuzusehen, der kann's!


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Ihr werdet euch fragen, warum hinten Racing Ralph und vorne Conti... wie gesagt ist nicht mehr aktuell. Fahre hinten und vorne Racing Ralph. Dann kommen jetzt noch neue Bremsscheiben (Magura SL) drauf, da hinten Seiten- und Höhenschlag. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, auf jeden Fall konnte der Schrauber meines Vertrauens die auch nicht mehr so richten, dass sie nicht mehr schleift. Ansonsten ist der Lenker noch 1 cm tiefer gewandert und dementsprechend sind neue Carbon-Spacer dran (Bilder folgen... weiß jetzt ja wie es geht). 

Thank`s an erkan1984 und E=MC²


----------



## tom23" (10. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch fragen, warum hinten Racing Ralph und vorne Conti... wie gesagt ist nicht mehr aktuell. Fahre hinten und vorne Racing Ralph. Dann kommen jetzt noch neue Bremsscheiben (Magura SL) drauf, da hinten Seiten- und Höhenschlag. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, auf jeden Fall konnte der Schrauber meines Vertrauens die auch nicht mehr so richten, dass sie nicht mehr schleift. Ansonsten ist der Lenker noch 1 cm tiefer gewandert und dementsprechend sind neue Carbon-Spacer dran (Bilder folgen... weiß jetzt ja wie es geht).
> 
> Thank`s an erkan1984 und E=MC²



du ehrlich, von unserem Haus-Pappnäschen mal abgesehen stören hier zwei verschiedene Reifen wirklich absolut niemanden !

Ride on!


----------



## Farodin (10. September 2007)

tom23";4046160 schrieb:
			
		

> du ehrlich, von unserem Haus-Pappnäschen mal abgesehen stören hier zwei verschiedene Reifen wirklich absolut niemanden !
> 
> Ride on!




   

sehr richtig!!!


----------



## fitze (10. September 2007)




----------



## GerhardO (10. September 2007)

Schon geil, gell Tobi?!


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

tom23";4046160 schrieb:
			
		

> du ehrlich, von unserem Haus-Pappnäschen mal abgesehen stören hier zwei verschiedene Reifen wirklich absolut niemanden !
> 
> Ride on!




Das dachte ich mir schon. War ja auch nur der Vollständigkeit halber angemerkt. Wie gesagt, aktuelle Pic`s werde ich in den nächsten Tagen einstellen.


----------



## E=MC² (10. September 2007)

Schön, dass sich "niemand" diesmal nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat...


----------



## vattim (11. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich "niemand" diesmal nicht zu Wort gemeldet hat...



Worauf war deine Äußerung bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (11. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> boah, ne. oder? 2 unterschiedliche reifen drauf?  geht ja schon mal garnicht.
> und was ist das für ne stütze?



Darauf...


----------



## pjfa (11. September 2007)




----------



## djsouth2004 (11. September 2007)

So hab hier noch nen Bild gefunden wo das Bike knapp ne woche alt war und das 1 mal schönes wetter bei uns war...Ist leider auch nur nen Handy foto 
Ist übrigens nen standard ESX 6.0 aber denke irgendwann wird auch bisschen was dran gemacht!


----------



## Gunnar (11. September 2007)

Wollte eigentlich mein eigenes reinstellen (mache ich auch noch), aber hier mal ein Beweis für eine ganz besondere Behandlung...


----------



## tom23" (11. September 2007)

zum Glück haben die Mädels bei dem Wetter Stiefel an, sonst würden sie bestimmt frieren!
Warum nurn Link? Gegen ein Nippelverbot verstößt das ja wohl nicht, wa?


----------



## Christian_74 (11. September 2007)

Iiiiieeee! Mit dem Strahl direkt auf den Gelenken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2007)

Kurz vor meinem Sturz beim CAI DOM...


----------



## thory (11. September 2007)

Hi Wuudi,

warum fährst Du denn da lauter Holztreppen 'runter?Sieht ja fast aus wie Hallensport. Nach 1 Woche Meran kann ich Dir versichern, daß Ihr bessere Strecken vor Deiner Haustür habt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2007)

Es war ein Rennen  ich durfte ja keinen Chicken way fahren ..und leider hats dernach noch pumm tschuff gemacht und der Finger war ab...


----------



## thory (11. September 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Es war ein Rennen  ich durfte ja keinen Chicken way fahren ..und leider hats dernach noch pumm tschuff gemacht und der Finger war ab...



zu Glück wohl nicht ab sondern gebrochen - auf jedenfall gute Besserung!

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. September 2007)

Ich find die verdrahteten und verlöteten speichen nett ..


----------



## Nemesis123 (11. September 2007)

???


----------



## E=MC² (11. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich find die verdrahteten und verlöteten speichen nett ..



Inwiefern?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Insofern 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4039723&postcount=7063


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Darauf...




hihi - dann hier noch mal eins von den torque mit den unterschiedlichen reifen 

von der seite sieht das bike bei mir doch eher wie ein spielzeug aus


----------



## E=MC² (11. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Insofern
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4039723&postcount=7063



Das hab ich schon verstanden, so schlecht ist mein Gedächtins nicht! Ich wollte nur Alpas Begründung hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi - dann hier noch mal eins von den torque mit den unterschiedlichen reifen
> 
> von der seite sieht das bike bei mir doch eher wie ein spielzeug aus



Boah! Das Torque schaut echt winzig aus...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Boah! Das Torque schaut echt winzig aus...



man sollte nicht glauben das es ein XL rahmen ist


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Hi Wuudi,
> 
> warum fährst Du denn da lauter Holztreppen 'runter?Sieht ja fast aus wie Hallensport. Nach 1 Woche Meran kann ich Dir versichern, daß Ihr bessere Strecken vor Deiner Haustür habt.
> 
> ...



das stimmt wohl...war ja auch gerade ne woche da und wäre so gern immer noch da....herrlich


----------



## renderscout (11. September 2007)

wie jetzt XL-Rahmen...womit wurdest du denn gefüttert als Baby?!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> wie jetzt XL-Rahmen...womit wurdest du denn gefüttert als Baby?!



nur mit lecker sachen


----------



## Farodin (11. September 2007)

Ein Augenschmaus ist das doch nicht gerade...check i net Alpha!
Aber ich könnte mich mit dem Draht auch anfreunden (wenns was bringt)..

Vielleicht gibt es den Draht ja auch in Eloxiert Rot ^^


----------



## Farodin (11. September 2007)

@habkeinnick wie groß bist du ?? Ich hab ja schon einen L Rahmen aber der XL ist dir ja noch zu klein !


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> @habkeinnick wie groß bist du ?? Ich hab ja schon einen L Rahmen aber der XL ist dir ja noch zu klein !



198 cm...es sieht auch nicht immer so winzig aus...


----------



## wobike (12. September 2007)

tom23";4046138 schrieb:
			
		

> macht Spaß zuzusehen, der kann's!




Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet: Alpha = Bobby Root  

Nur er kann ein Radl so beherrschen!!

wobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (12. September 2007)

So,

letzte Woche habe ich mein ES9 mal artgerecht eingesetzt, und es hat mich schadlos von Oberstdorf nach Riva gebracht. Bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf den Sattel, der wird jetzt getauscht. 




Silbertaler Winterjöchle




Fimberpass

.t


----------



## Sentence (12. September 2007)

sooooo nachdem ich nun bei Erkan lesen durfte, wies geht:
(thanks auf diesem Weg  )





und


----------



## dawncore (12. September 2007)

Hardtail Fraktion im Kommen  

neu: Richtey WCS, Toupe Team, HR-Schlauch, Bremsbeläge

Fazit, außen (optisch) hui, innen (technisch) pfui    











Die Axel fährt sich schon so, dass sie sich selbst in Rente geschickt hat


----------



## Christian_74 (12. September 2007)

Vielleicht hilft bei der Axel das Öl zu wechseln, bevor man die ganze Gabel wechselt. Letztendlich ist es eine Preisfrage, denn feinere Gabeln gibt es viele.

Das Rad völlig in schwarz gefällt mir gut. Lediglich die Aufkleber auf den Felgenflanken würde ich entfernen.


----------



## E=MC² (12. September 2007)

Die Gabel ist aber echt der letzte Dreck! Ich hab das gleiche Modell; 
die Dämpfung ist praktisch gleich Null.
Ich bin deswegen am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht gleich eine Starrgabel einbauen soll, oder doch ne andere Federgabel.
Naja ich werde sehen...


----------



## AmmuNation (12. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ein Augenschmaus ist das doch nicht gerade...check i net Alpha!
> Aber ich könnte mich mit dem Draht auch anfreunden (wenns was bringt)..
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es den Draht ja auch in Eloxiert Rot ^^



Tatsächlich bringt es sehr viel 
Und falls du willst, kannst du ja nachher mit einer roten Sprühdose drübergehn. Ein roter Draht wird dir nix bringen, sofern rotes Lötzinn noch nicht erfudnen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. September 2007)

Die Axel fand ich ja bei ner Proberunde aufm Koblenzer Parkplatz ne Zumutung. Die J3 RockShox meiner Freundin find ich dagegen brauchbar.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bringt es sehr viel



was ausser Mehrgewicht bringt es denn  sprich dich halt mal aus


----------



## AmmuNation (12. September 2007)

Habe ich hier schon etwa 3x getan, auch in meiner Signatur 
Das Mehrgewicht sind wenige Gramm. Mit einmal richtig scheissen holt man das wieder raus.

Seitliche und vertikale Steifigkeit
Kein nachzentrieren mehr notwendig
Bremsquietschen kann geschwächt oder komplett eliminiert werden
Kultfaktor  Geheimtip!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. September 2007)

Bleigiessen?


----------



## E=MC² (12. September 2007)

Ja, sicher!


----------



## Christian_74 (13. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mit einmal richtig scheissen holt man das wieder raus.



In Ammus Fall, anscheinend [email protected]


----------



## Sentence (13. September 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Hardtail Fraktion im Kommen
> 
> neu: Richtey WCS, Toupe Team, HR-Schlauch, Bremsbeläge
> 
> ...




aber sicher doch ;o)
nen Kollege fährt aus Überzeugung nen Fully.. 
der bläst ganz schön mit der Zeit


----------



## Ryanotb (13. September 2007)

Hello zuzamen 

My beautiful Torque










And 2 videos 

http://www.zapiks.fr/lac-blanc-v-2-0.html

http://www.dailymotion.com/NasR88/video/4980272


----------



## kalimano (13. September 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> http://www.zapiks.fr/lac-blanc-v-2-0.html
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/NasR88/video/4980272




Fantastic video !!!!
where is lac blanc bike park ?


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. September 2007)

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (13. September 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Hello zuzamen
> 
> My beautiful Torque
> 
> And 2 videos



Hey,

is it possible, that we met at the upper station of Lac Blanc BikePark? I was the guy with the green Torque FR8 and you told me that you broke your 06 Torque frame. Approximately 3 or 4 weeks ago?

Greets
Tobi


----------



## harry001 (13. September 2007)

Die Axel fährt sich schon so, dass sie sich selbst in Rente geschickt hat [/QUOTE]

Hy,

hab auch ein Iowa, ich finde auch das die Axel schrott ist!
Sie geht nur leicht wenn die Rohre ganz sauber und eingeschmiert sind.
Aber an dem Bike was anderes dran machen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Außer man bekommt was günstiges.

MFG
HArry


----------



## Christian_74 (13. September 2007)

Â´ne Tora bekommt man schon fÃ¼r â¬ 180.


----------



## harry001 (13. September 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> ´ne Tora bekommt man schon für  180.




Naja, da ich mit dem Bike nur zur Arbeit fahre, ist das Bike  ok.
evtl. bekomm ich mal was günstig gebrauchtes das was Taugt.
Fahre hauptsächlich mit meinem ESX - 7

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. September 2007)

ne J3 ist auch schon ne verbesserung..


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

Ja, aber bestimmt eine unwesentliche.


----------



## aibeekey (13. September 2007)

seh ich auch so....

100 euro für ne j3 sind rausgeschmissenes geld.... 180 für ne tora eine wirkliche verbesserung


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

Die ist halt recht schwer.


----------



## ConeBone (13. September 2007)

Meins ist heute auch angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (13. September 2007)

taunustrails 2007 in eppstein , eine sehr gelungene veranstaltung mit sehr geilem kurs, kann ich nur jedem empehlen..... schönen abend tt


----------



## Bechy (14. September 2007)

Hübsch Herr ConeBone


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Die ist halt recht schwer.


An einem Iowa irrelevant.


----------



## E=MC² (14. September 2007)

Ich weiß halt nicht, wie schwer der Rahmen ist; schlecht ist er auf keinen Fall.
Aber es sind zu viele zu schwere Teile verbaut.


----------



## Christian_74 (14. September 2007)

Wer Gewicht optimieren will, der muß blechen. Ist halt so. Was solls. Die Tora ist bleischwer. Oder man nimmt es so wie es ist oder bezahlt das doppelte für paar Gramm Unterschied.

Letztendlich ist es die Breiftasche, die entscheidet.

@thto, wie schätzt du das ES für ein Rennen ein? Ist ja ein sehr gefragtes Thema in der letzte Zeit.


----------



## Chris B. (14. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris B. (14. September 2007)




----------



## GerhardO (14. September 2007)

Solche Bilder haben Stil!


----------



## thto (14. September 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> @thto, wie schätzt du das ES für ein Rennen ein? Ist ja ein sehr gefragtes Thema in der letzte Zeit.



sind im 2er team bequem mitgefahren ohne stress, hatte ausflugstourencharakter, ESX fürn marathon geht schon , aber für menschen die das ganze engagierter angehen wollen ist wahrscheinlich ein HT oder RC/XC die beste wahl, für ab und an mal mitzufahren schickt das auf jeden fall


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. September 2007)

So auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir....


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. September 2007)

Ach das hab ich ganz vergessen...Mein Canyon in guter Gesellschaft!


----------



## Christian_74 (14. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


>



Poah!!  Da muß man echt dicke Eier haben, um dort runterzufahren!! 

@Chris.B, geile Bilder!


----------



## Hanussen (14. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


>



Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## derwolf1509 (14. September 2007)

So und zum Schluss noch was zum neidisch machen...


----------



## erkan1984 (14. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So und zum Schluss noch was zum neidisch machen...



...
und das haste geschafft, also mich zumindest


----------



## djsouth2004 (14. September 2007)

Mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (14. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So und zum Schluss noch was zum neidisch machen...


Wenn das jetzt keine Teerstraße sondern ein Singletrail wäre würde ich glatt behaupten du hättest das Paradies gefunden  Einfach schön


----------



## AmmuNation (14. September 2007)

Wow, echt geil!!!


----------



## ]:-> (14. September 2007)

WO ist das ?

echt wieder wunderbare Bilder hier, hofftl. kann ich heuer auch noch mal was lie´fern...lago im okt. vielleicht...


----------



## ashtray (15. September 2007)

Wenn ich mir so manches Bild hier ansehe (ok, zugegeben, eigentlich fast alle), bereue ich es nach Schleswig-Holstein gezogen zu sein. Rein landschaftlich ist es hier sowas von unattraktiv, dass es sich garnicht lohnt Tourenbilder zu posten.


----------



## derwolf1509 (15. September 2007)

]:->;4057849 schrieb:
			
		

> WO ist das ?
> 
> echt wieder wunderbare Bilder hier, hofftl. kann ich heuer auch noch mal was lie´fern...lago im okt. vielleicht...



Das ist auf dem weg zur großen Scheidegg... Auf der anderen Seite gieng es dann nach Grindelwald hinunter...


----------



## GerhardO (15. September 2007)

Da, wo Torki sich am wohlsten fühlt!


----------



## Ryanotb (15. September 2007)

Fitze > Yes, it's me !


----------



## varadero (15. September 2007)

mit dem CANYON Oldtimer um den Hohen Göll (leider bei schlechter werdendem Wetter):

speziell für schappi!!  



 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 



Varadero


----------



## Boombe (15. September 2007)

mhh, Franziskaner...  - wie nennt sich das süppchen, dass es da dazu gibt?
btw: geile Bilder! auch von derWolf - sieht schon beinahe etwas "unwirklich" aus- geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (15. September 2007)

schaut jedenfalls aus wie Linsensuppe??? Aber sehr geile Bilder, vorallem der See


----------



## cos75 (15. September 2007)

Franziskaner ist überhaupt das beste Weißbier ! 

@GerhardO: Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor (zwischen Meran und Bozen), sieht auf deinem Foto wie eine Bordsteinkante aus.  

Ähnlichkeiten mit Helmi sind rein zufällig:





Kurz vorm Abflug


----------



## schappi (15. September 2007)

Hallo Varadero,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!
Das mi dem Hohen Göll ist nicht vergessen.
Ich habe inzwischen im Deister eine nette Truppe zusammenbekommen.
Exto ist zum Beispiel auch dabei:
Schau mal hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477&page=65
Bilder von unserer letzten Ganztagestour mit 80km und 1400 hm
Die wird nächsten Samstag wieder gefahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (15. September 2007)

Da legt sich wohl gleich einer ab...? 

Warum wohl jeder genau hier fotografiert...? 

Keine Angst - die Stelle hats in sich!
Bin beim ersten Mal links am Felsen vorbei. Das schaut zwar schwerer aus, ist aber im Endeffekt leichter, da man hier ohne Probleme umsetzen kann! 

Der Helm ist schon wieder soo billig, dass er gleich wieder Kult ist! 

Järcht


----------



## Rival (15. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So und zum Schluss noch was zum neidisch machen...



geil!  

wie kriegt man denn solche Panoramabilder im Breitbildformat hin?


----------



## AmmuNation (15. September 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Das ist auf dem weg zur großen Scheidegg... Auf der anderen Seite gieng es dann nach Grindelwald hinunter...



Hei, geil, bei mir umme egg! Ich dacht jetzt das ist Italien oder far far away... dann weiss ich ja, wo ich hinmuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ConeBone (15. September 2007)

Rival schrieb:


> geil!
> 
> wie kriegt man denn solche Panoramabilder im Breitbildformat hin?


Schaut sehr nice aus. 

Son Foto kriegste recht einfach hin..Nimmst im Hochformat 10-15 Einzelbilder auf (je nach dem, wie breit das Foto nachher werden soll..), und setzt die nachher am PC mit ner Software wie z.B. Panorama Studio (eignet sich top) zusammen.
Die Pics sollten sich mindestens um nen Drittel überschneiden.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. September 2007)

Für ein Panoramafoto aber sehr sauber zusammengefügt und cool beleuchtet. Hat was von HDR.


----------



## Flok (16. September 2007)

ConeBone schrieb:


> Schaut sehr nice aus.
> 
> Son Foto kriegste recht einfach hin..Nimmst im Hochformat 10-15 Einzelbilder auf (je nach dem, wie breit das Foto nachher werden soll..), und setzt die nachher am PC mit ner Software wie z.B. Panorama Studio (eignet sich top) zusammen.
> Die Pics sollten sich mindestens um nen Drittel überschneiden.



dafür braucht man aber ein stativ, oder?


----------



## renderscout (16. September 2007)

mittlerweile nicht mehr....reicht aus, wenn du auf der Stelle stehst und dich drehst!


----------



## varadero (16. September 2007)

Boombe schrieb:
			
		

> wie nennt sich das süppchen, dass es da dazu gibt?





			
				renderscout schrieb:
			
		

> schaut jedenfalls aus wie Linsensuppe??? Aber sehr geile Bilder, vorallem der See



Jep, war ein Linseneintopf! Und obwohl ich normalerweise nicht so sehr drauf stehe war der wirklich gut! Noch besser allerdings war der Topfenkuchen nachher!! 

Das Wasser der beiden Bluntauseen + deren Zu-  und Ablauf ist der wahnsinn - man kann alle Fische sehen/beobachten - bis zum Grund!!



 

 





			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das mi dem Hohen Göll ist nicht vergessen.


Aber heuer wird's wohl wieder nichts werden, denn aktuell liegt schon mal Schnee am Carl v. Stahl Haus!!  

Varadero


----------



## thory (16. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @GerhardO: Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor (zwischen Meran und Bozen), sieht auf deinem Foto wie eine Bordsteinkante aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo cos75,

Du kämpfst ja da richtig. Länger nichts mehr von Dir gehört - bist Du noch fleissig unterwegs. Jetzt war ich 1 Woche lang um Meran zum touren und diese Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor...

Dafür ein paar Bildchen von heimischen Bergen:


 

 



Gruss
Thomas


----------



## derwolf1509 (16. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Für ein Panoramafoto aber sehr sauber zusammengefügt und cool beleuchtet. Hat was von HDR.



Also das Panorama Bild ist mit Photoshop gemacht! Der belichtet die Bilder beim zusammenfügen und gleicht die Perspektive auch an! Eigentlich super einfach. Danach noch beschneiden und fertig is es....


----------



## Damistam (16. September 2007)

Ich leiste auch mal wieder einen Beitrag
Die Quali ist naja, da es nur Handybilder sind......


----------



## DMass (16. September 2007)

und meins....


----------



## GerhardO (16. September 2007)

@ Thory: Du regst mich schön langsam auf, mit Deinen "Bildchen"... 

Konnte dueses We leider nicht fahren...    Wobei - ich weiß grad nicht, was besser war... 

Greetz,
J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (16. September 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo cos75,
> 
> Du kämpfst ja da richtig. Länger nichts mehr von Dir gehört - bist Du noch fleissig unterwegs. Jetzt war ich 1 Woche lang um Meran zum touren und diese Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor...
> 
> ...


Tolle Bilder Thomas. Ja ich kämpfe, weil ich gleich über den Lenker fliege . Die Stelle ist bei Vilpiano.


----------



## GerhardO (16. September 2007)

Ein endgeiler Trail!


----------



## OHS-core (17. September 2007)

Ich hab ma meins geknipst


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. September 2007)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Ich hab ma meins geknipst



was fährst du denn so mit dem torque? sattelklemme ohne schnellspanner, 90er jahre lenker+vorbau und ultraleichtsattel, sieht irgendwie nach cc-rennen aus, wenn da nicht das 160mm fahrwerk wäre...


----------



## Augus1328 (17. September 2007)

Viel Ahnung hast Du nicht. Lenker Vorbau ist der VRO. Vermutlich gerade auf uphill eingestellt.


----------



## GerhardO (17. September 2007)

VRO is schon klar, Oli. Aber der ist ja gestreckt ca. 35 cm Lang... 
Grundsätzlich finde ich, jeder soll aus seinem Rad das machen, wie es am besten für ihn taugt. Aber mehr will ich zu dem Teil auch nicht sagen...


----------



## thory (17. September 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> ... jeder soll aus seinem Rad das machen, wie es am besten für ihn taugt. ..




jeder soll mit seinem Rad machen, was ihm am besten taugt....

Genial finde ich ja diesen Aufbau / Posting:



d_b schrieb:


> Seit ich das neue Lightweight-Hinterrad im FRX hab fahr ich eigentlich alles damit. Auch mal das ein oder andere Straßenrennen. Gerade bei Kopfsteinpflaster und Bordsteinkanten ist so ein Torque ein echter Mehrwert. Von den Abfahrten ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. September 2007)

ich will ihm auch nix vorschreiben, fühlte mich nur etwas an den kollegen hier erinnert:






edit: da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## erkan1984 (17. September 2007)

war gestern auch mit nem kumpel unterwegs, bilder kommen bald.
Will nur mal n Loblied an Canyon an dieser Stelle loswerden,
Also kurz zur vorgeschichte:
Kumpel fÃ¤hrt'n CAnnondale keine ahnung welches, ca 1800â¬ oder was er bezahlt hat, im Fachhandel wohlgemerkt.
Nun zur Story:
Steiler Uphill, hinterrad rutscht weg, kumpel "kippt" um...
so weit so gut. na einigen KM schleift der umwerfer und in der Kurbel knackt es.. gut Umwerfer eingestellt weiter gefahren.
Zuhause angekommen "du ist das normal, das die KB's so "eiern?"
ich so , " na schau' mer mal"
alter da hat es doch tatsÃ¤chlich die lagerschalen zerlegt, die kurbel hatte ca 5mm spiel wackelte also wie ein LÃ¤mmerschwanz.
Wie kann sowas sein?
Meine vermutung ist ja, das der Fachhandel die linke seite nicht richtig angezogen hat, und somit beim sturz auf die linke seite der Kurbelarm quasi in axialer richtung auf die rechte seite gerutscht ist, und so mit die Rechte lagerung zerissen hat. ach ja kurbe is glaub ihc ne MEgaEXO afterburner oda so von FSA

ach ja, das Loblied bezieht sich darauf, das mir solches noch nicht passiert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. September 2007)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Ich hab ma meins geknipst



ne du... also da war mein touren-torque ja hübscher. aber ich will ja nix sagen, sonst posten wieder leute meine weissen tennissocken.


----------



## tom23" (17. September 2007)

also was ich nicht verstehe ist ein Freerider ohne Schnellspann-Sattelklemme, auch ein large- VRO erscheint mir nicht ganz Einsatzgebiet-gerecht, der gehört imho eher an ein tourenorientierteres Bike. 
Aber was soll's, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC042811.JPG





cos75 schrieb:


> Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor ...http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4373/bozen1ct9.jpg
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/5499/bozen2xp5.jpg


Nicht nur dir... 





Da war ich echt froh um den Bashguard...


----------



## cos75 (17. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nicht nur dir...
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/17101/IMG_6009_sh_resize.jpg
> 
> Da war ich echt froh um den Bashguard...


Hei Flo, das ist aber eine andere Stelle, aber vom selben Trail.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2007)

Ah stimmt -- die sehen sich so unglaublich ähnlich...


----------



## mytorque (18. September 2007)

_jetz ist mein wunder torque endlich fertig,jetz ist meine louise carbon 07 auch dran,endlich ne gescheite bremse!!!

und meine 36 van im totem-style
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (18. September 2007)

oh man, eine der geilsten Farbkombis hier im Canyon Forum. Hast die Gabel beklebt oder lackiert?! (Detailaufnahme parat?)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. September 2007)

boah, kotz. wenigstens sind die reifen geil.


----------



## Co1n (18. September 2007)

hier nomma meins. Welche Sattelstütze passt dazu? ganz schwarz?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## unchained (18. September 2007)

thomson elite


----------



## unchained (18. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> boah, kotz. wenigstens sind die reifen geil.



spinner, und warum hast du nobbi nic aufgezogen? weil dir die bb´s zu viel rollwiderstand hatten. völliger humbuk


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> hier nomma meins. Welche Sattelstütze passt dazu?


Ist ja eh schon eine drin?


----------



## mytorque (18. September 2007)

nene die gabel ist beklebt mit dem totemaufklebersatz der bei meiner ignition dabei war...und danke für des kompliment!-gefällt nicht jedem,GUT SO!=)

und des sind keine nobby nic,des sind ganz neue big betty,hab aber teilweise auch muddy marry drauf,nur mal so.....


----------



## mytorque (18. September 2007)

*da jetz mal nur meine gabel....sorry handybild....*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. September 2007)

das torque finde ich so mal richtig geil. die lenkerfarbe ist natürlich geschmackssache aber sonst... top 

Co1n: ich finde auch: deinem nerve würde eine thomson elite sehr gut stehen. vielleicht kannst du eine rel. günstig von den franzosen bei ebay erwerben.

Greetz


----------



## Olinger (18. September 2007)

N'abend allerseits,

nach mehr als einem Jahr, nun auch ein Bild von meinem XC 6 von 2006 auf der Halde. Die Stelen sollten den Ortskundigen bekannt sein.







Viele Grüße,

der Olinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (18. September 2007)

mytorque schrieb:


>




Ein Pace Aufkleber und das Manitou Logo würden sich bestimmt auch noch schön auf der *FOX* Gabel machen!  

Ne ne, mir gefällt die "Bastelei" absolut nicht. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## tschobi (19. September 2007)

Ne, tut mir leid, mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht! Die Fox zu verschönern ist ja noch eine gute Idee, aber Rockshox Aufkleber-naja!

Die Lenkerfarbe find ich auch sehr ausgefallen....

Meine Meinung ist, das du ein sehr geiles bike hast (besonders die Farbe)und das du mit deinen Verschönerungen eine Klasse tiefer gerutscht bist.... weil die Farben sich auch irgendwie beißen.


Trotzdem find ich das Klasse, das du was ausprobierst. Sonst würden ja alle mit canyon Standard Schwarz durch die Gegend düsen, und das geht ja mal garnicht!
 Fazit: Mutig, aber nicht mein Geschmack - muss ja auch nicht - *und das ist auch gut so! ;-)*


----------



## GT_Frodo (19. September 2007)

mytorque schrieb:


> *da jetz mal nur meine gabel....sorry handybild....*
> Die RS AUfkleber sind ja schon ganz cool, aber sie beißen sich mit dem Fox-Design.
> Deshalb: Runter mit den Fox-Aufklebern, dann sieht es zumindest stimmig aus. Sonst ist es nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, wie gewollt aber nicht getraut.


----------



## findel (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 2007er es 7









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/97624/DSC01446.JPG


----------



## sHiMl (19. September 2007)

mein es5:


----------



## dude2k (21. September 2007)

letztes wochenende ging es in die sächsische schweiz. an diesem tag musste das rad so einiges mitmachen. 

*die schrecksekunde:* nach ausgedehnter pace auf einer der waldautobahnen bot sich ein kleiner drop an. damn dachte ich in der luft, ich hatte vergessen den lockout der dämpfer zu entriegeln - diese haben den sprung scheinbar unbeschaded überlebt.

*leider kein bild:* gibt es vom stop nach einer der langen, kurvenreichen und daher bremsintensiven 50km/h-abfahrten. untem im kühlen kühlen wald angekommen blieben wir kurz stehen um auf die anderen zu warten. kaum hatte ich meinen fuß auf den boden gesetzt hörte ich es unten zischen. ich schaute was das ist, es kam von den scheibenbremsen. diese "qualmten" bzw. dampften in der kühlen, feuchten waldluft. so ein geiler anblick 

hier ein bild von einer der nadelwaldabfahrten:


----------



## Didi123 (21. September 2007)

Bin wieder zurück aus den Dolomiten.
Canyon-Bilder gibt's nicht so viele, da ich mehr mit der Landschaft beschäftigt war, als mit Fahrräder fotografieren...  





Porta Vescovo mit Marmolata





Val Duron





Seiser Alm unterhalb vom Langkofel





Eggental










Dosso dei Roveri mit Blick auf Navene
(Ist zwar nicht in den Dolomiten, aber das Wetter hat uns dann noch 2 Tage an den Lago getrieben...)

Schee war's!


----------



## Spikey (21. September 2007)

Klasse Fotos, Didi, sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus


----------



## Christian_74 (21. September 2007)

Didi, du kannst echt dien Canyon in den besten Posen fotografieren. Seeehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (21. September 2007)

kann mich da nur anschließen... 

Das weiss lässt sich anscheinend des öfteren schwierig fotografieren durch die Lichteinstrahlung...schaut immer nen bissl Märchenhaft aus mit der leichten Corona ums Bike


----------



## Didi123 (21. September 2007)

Jo, war geil!
Hab' schon noch bessere Bilder, aber die dann aber meistens ohne Canyon...
Ein paar kommen im Laufe der Woche noch in meine Galerie.

Eines noch ohne Canyon - Morgenstimung mit Bindelhütte!


----------



## ]:-> (22. September 2007)

...das ist ja pervers  super bilder !
(und ich hock hier beim lernen )


----------



## fitze (23. September 2007)

Wieder etwas an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht: neue Griffe, Reifen, Bashguard, Kettenblattschrauben.

Macht jetzt ohne Pedale ein Gewicht von exakt 15,02 kg.


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. September 2007)

schöne farbcombo mit dem grün und weiß.


----------



## Farodin (23. September 2007)

Ja das stimmt! Finde ich optisch auch sehr schön!

Aber gratuliere,dann bist du 1kg unter meinem Torque 
Ich habe auch Gewichtstuning betrieben..(aber nach oben) 
Neue Minion DH in 2,5 und die passenden FR Schläuche von Maxxis (300 g pro Stück!!!) 
Aber was sind denn das für Pedale? Crankbrothers? Mit Click?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (23. September 2007)

Die gleichen Reifen hab ich auch . Allerdings die 1Ply-Version. Die sind dann minimal leichter als die Betty. Allerdings bieten sie auch weniger Schutz wie ich feststellen musste. Mit den Bettys hatte ich mit Schwalbe XLight-Schläuchen nicht einen einzigen Platten. 
Mit den Minions hatte ich letztes Wochenende einen. Mal sehen wie´s weitergeht. 
Prinzipiell verbaue ich halt wirklich nur haltbare Teile. Aber die so leicht wie möglich. Ich fang aber nicht mit XC-Sachen an. Das Bike hat so schon Problemlos eine Woche Portes du Soleil und zwei mal Bikepark mitgemacht. Sicher würde Gewichtsmäßig noch einiges gehen, aber das würd mir dann das Einsatzgebiet einschränken.
Pedale sind Klicks,ja. Crankbrothers Mallet C. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. September 2007)

Die 2,5er Minion gibt's als Single-Ply? Sicher?


----------



## Farodin (23. September 2007)

Jop ganz sicher  Ich habe sie auch drauf!!! Sind der Hammer die Teile!

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen daher sag ich nur dass das Set  beim "Hallo Bike" für 50 Mücken zu haben ist ...


----------



## HitMan34 (23. September 2007)




----------



## Damistam (23. September 2007)

@hitman:
Welles ES ist das? 6.0?
was ist des für ne Kurbel da drauf ne 4 kant?


----------



## fitze (23. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die 2,5er Minion gibt's als Single-Ply? Sicher?



Jop. ganz sicher.


----------



## wagmac (24. September 2007)

So... wollen wir mal wieder ein bisschen Werbung für unser nördlichstes Mittelgebirge machen  Letztes Wochenende habe ich nach fast einem halben Jahr Bike- und Sportpause mit zwei Freunden mal wieder den Brocken von Ilsenburg aus bezwungen. Es ging schon hart an meine Grenzen , aber ich habe es geschafft und bin oben angekommen.  


Noch guter Dinge:






Endlich oben:






Ich finde das Foto hat irgendwie was  






Und die verdiente Abfahrt:






Und noch was zum Träumen:






Auf jeden Fall hat die Tour echt wieder Spass gemacht, auch wenn der Abschluss leider nicht so toll war, da ein Freund bei der Abfahrt noch einen derben Crash hatte, bei dem er sich leider auch noch das Handgelenk gebrochen hat. An dieser Stelle - Gute Besserung Kai!

Noch ein fettes Danke für die Bilder und den Fotografen - Holger! THX
 

Und noch ein grosses Kompliment an Euch. Die Bilder in der Galerie werden echt immer besser. Man denkt teilweise schon, man blättert durch ein Bikemagazin. Seit dem Start der ESX und Torque Serie sind die Pixs echt krasser geworden. Man traut sich schon fast nicht mehr 'normale Tourbilder' zu posten  

So genug des Lobes  

Her mit den neuen Bildern


----------



## martin_k (24. September 2007)

Nachdem das immerhin eine Galerie ist gibts ein paar Bilder auf die Augen.
Von letzter Woche Lago und eine Tour im Wipptal (Militärstraßentour der Grenze entlang)


Gondel Monte Baldo





Monte Baldo





Entspannungsbad nach Monte Velo-tour





Tremalzo (Tremosine Parkplatz)





Wipptal am Brenner





Wipptal





Tremalzo





Tremalzo





Tremalzo





Tremalzo


----------



## Augus1328 (24. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die 2,5er Minion gibt's als Single-Ply? Sicher?



Hi Flo, 

ich bin die auch gefahren. Der Minion Front ist allerdings echt schlecht wenn Du Bremstraktion brauchst (z.B. auf typischem Alpen-Schotter-Felsuntergrund wie`s bei uns der Fall ist), vorallem gibt`s den Single Ply nur als harte 60er Mischung. Ich hab ihn runtergeschmissen u. fahre nun den High Roller in 2.5 Single Ply 60a. Ich warte da sehnsüchtig auf eine 42a Mischung, soll`s angeblich 08 geben.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## LosRochos (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute - *DIEBSTAHL* !!!

mein schönes Torque 8.0, grau, Größe M, wurde mir gestern hier in Köln aus dem Keller eines Privathauses geklaut  - keine Spuren zu finden. Mein Freund und Helfer macht auch nichts - Scheissverein!!!

Falls Euch irgendwo eins angeboten wird, bitte sofort Alarm schlagen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so ein geiles Teil nach 2 Monaten verkauft, wenn es sein eigenes ist.

Haltet die Augen auf - ich bringe den Kerl um  - Fotos vom Blutbad dann später hier im Forum!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (24. September 2007)

Dere,
so ne Sauerei aber auch.

Hier mein FRX nach der heutigen Wäsche












Das Bike geht wie Sau da kann man im Bikepark rocken ohne Ende.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2007)

zahlt was die versicherung?


----------



## Farodin (24. September 2007)

Guter Witz Alpha!

Sofern er keine spezielle Bikeversicherung abgeschlossen hat ist dein Bike nur in abgeschlossenen Räumen über die Hausrat abgedeckt und das gilt nur für Geschosse bis 500 Euro.....

@ LosRochos ich halt die Augen auf! Viel Glück!!!


----------



## renderscout (24. September 2007)

oh man, dass hatte ich auch schonmal. Jedoch konnt ich den Kunden zwei Tage später von meinem Rad runtertreten! Hatte sogar noch meinen alten Magura HS22 Schnellspanner. Der Trottel is die ganze Zeit mit hängender Bremse gefahren... 

Idioten gibt es echt überall die das Eigentum anderer nicht zu schätzen wissen...Viel Glück


----------



## unchained (24. September 2007)

hoffentlich hasten richtig vermöbelt !


----------



## Damistam (24. September 2007)

Mein Beileid 

wenn du den Kerl findest, dann hau ihm mal bitte kräfitg auf dir Birne und am besten schlägst du ihm auch noch seine langen Finger ab.....
ich glaube ich spreche hier für viele wenn ich sage: "Gibs ihm richtig ganz egal wo" 

Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf 
Die Bikergemeinde steht dir bei

MfG 

DamistaM


----------



## FetterOtter (24. September 2007)

Hab mal nach dem Putzen noch ein bisschen mit der Kamera gespielt, ganz schön schlammig gewesen gestern im Schönbuch:


----------



## Farodin (24. September 2007)

Jaja das XC ist schon ein feines Geschoss!!
Aber es gibt ja keine mehr ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2007)

am besten machste totschlag im affekt draus. dann haste nen kleinkriminellen weniger auf der welt und du kommst mit ner lockeren bewährung davon... halt einfach mal die augen auf. vielleicht siehste den typ! muss ja ein "insider" gwesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (24. September 2007)

@unchained,

da kannste drauf wetten! 3 Wochen später wars dann aber endgültig wech!


----------



## fitze (24. September 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das Bike geht wie Sau da kann man im Bikepark rocken ohne Ende.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Na stell doch mal ein paar rockige Bilder ein. Hab dein Bike bisher nur stehend gesehen (auch wenn es dabei zugegebenermaßen eine gute Figur macht)  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Didi123 (24. September 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Hab mal nach dem Putzen noch ein bisschen mit der Kamera gespielt, ganz schön schlammig gewesen gestern im Schönbuch:



Uuh, so ein Geschoss im Schönbuch?  
Muss ich mal die Augen offen halten, bin von Zeit zu Zeit auch im Schönbuch unterwegs...


----------



## Astaroth (24. September 2007)

Dere,
wenn ich das nächstemal an den Goaskopf fahre dann gibts Atcionpics von mir und dem FRX versprochen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## FetterOtter (24. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Uuh, so ein Geschoss im Schönbuch?



War gestern zum ersten Mal im Schönbuch unterwegs (diese Tour). Hat mir richtig gut gefallen - sogar der Förster war nett. Hat natürlich sein Sprüchlein mit der 2 Meter Regel aufsagen müssen (während dessen uns noch ein andrer Biker mit nem grauen Torque entgegenkam), hat uns dann aber doch noch gute Fahrt gewünscht ;-)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Guter Witz Alpha!
> 
> Sofern er keine spezielle Bikeversicherung abgeschlossen hat ist dein Bike nur in abgeschlossenen Räumen über die Hausrat abgedeckt und das gilt nur für Geschosse bis 500 Euro.....




war kein witz.. *
abgeschlossenen Räumen über die Hausrat abgedeckt*

das ist falsch. es gilt alles im haus, bis zur maximalgrenze der vereinbarten höhe.

was du meinst ist normaler radklau, der ist mit kleinen beträgen versichert. dazu muss das rad angekettet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Der Minion Front ist allerdings echt schlecht wenn Du Bremstraktion brauchst (z.B. auf typischem Alpen-Schotter-Felsuntergrund wie`s bei uns der Fall ist), vorallem gibt`s den Single Ply nur als harte 60er Mischung. Ich hab ihn runtergeschmissen u. fahre nun den High Roller in 2.5 Single Ply 60a. Ich warte da sehnsüchtig auf eine 42a Mischung, soll`s angeblich 08 geben.


Danke für die Information! Da letzte Woche meine BigBettys bei argem Gatsch kolossal versagt haben, habe ich vor ein paar Tagen den Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5" Falt/TC (angeblich 980g) für's Vorderrad bestellt. Der wird jetzt mal bis ins Frühjahr getestet, dann werde ich mich - falls nötig - wieder nach Alternativen umsehen.


----------



## Farodin (25. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> war kein witz.. *
> abgeschlossenen Räumen über die Hausrat abgedeckt*
> 
> das ist falsch. es gilt alles im haus, bis zur maximalgrenze der vereinbarten höhe.
> ...



Dann ist das bei deiner Versicherung anders geregelt,als bei meiner...
ich habe extra bei der Versicherung angerufen ,als ich mein Bike gekauft habe,da wurde es mir (2mal ) so gesagt...

Dann ziehe ich hierrmit meine Verallgemeinerung zurück.

Dennoch sollten solche Bikediebe nach mittelalterlicher Manier aufs härteste bestraft werden!!!


----------



## LosRochos (25. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Dennoch sollten solche Bikediebe nach mittelalterlicher Manier aufs härteste bestraft werden!!!




Da kannste sicher sein - momentan hab ich mich wieder etwas gefangen, aber wenn ich den Kerl wirklich schnappe, hab ich mich bestimmt nicht mehr unter Kontrolle!

Werde dann noch rechtzeitig ne Mail zum Schlachtfest verschicken!

Vielleicht werf ich ja dann noch ne Palette Dosenbier in die Runde!


----------



## erkan1984 (25. September 2007)

arme sau...
überleg mal, ist dir vielleicht was aufgefallen in den letzten tagen, es erscheint mir relativ ungewöhnlich, da einer "auf gut glück" nen Privaten keller in Köln ausräumt und da direkt mal 'n bike von 2k findet...
also ist dir jemand gefolgt oder so?
jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel glück beim wiederauffinden..


----------



## Farodin (25. September 2007)

Dein Bike hat ja eine Rahmennummer,die würde ich der Polizei auch mal mitteilen.Es soll zwar in den wenigsten Fällen vorkommen,dass ein Bike wieder gefunden wird, aber sooo viele Canyons mit solch massiven Federwegen gibt es wahrscheinlich nichtmal in dieser Metropole...


----------



## thory (25. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...paar Tagen den Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5" Falt/TC (angeblich 980g) für's Vorderrad bestellt. ...




Ich habe den in Draht aber der wiegt 1250gr wenn ich mich nicht irre ...

Ansonsten habe ich ein paar Torque bilder (mit MM versteht sich):


 



und bei dem Bild ging leider der Blitz ned los, der die Schärfe hätte besorgen sollen ...





Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (25. September 2007)

Hallo Thomas!

Das Pic über Bozen ist schon toll! Ist das der Weg, bei dem man ziemlich am Ende auf diese geile Teppe kommt?

Ich hab hier auch eins - nicht so spektakulär, aber dafür kann man's Radl schöner erkennen! 






Gerhard


----------



## thory (25. September 2007)

Ja Gerhard, das habe ich schon im Münchner Forum bewundert. Vielleicht kannste mir mal eine PM schicken, in der mehr steht als das der tip vom tage stammt  

Und: Dein Radel kommt ja wirklich toll!

Gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> War gestern zum ersten Mal im Schönbuch unterwegs (diese Tour).



Die Runde bin ich schon so in etwa 1974 mit meinem Staiger Sprinter gefahren - gibts denn da inzwischen nicht mehr interessantere Singletrails? Würde mein Canyon ja gern mal in meiner alten Heimat bewegen..


----------



## FetterOtter (25. September 2007)

1974, das war kurz vor meiner Zeit ;-) Aber wie gesagt, war meine erste Tour im Schönbuch und werde mir den aber jetzt von Norden her erschließen. Die bekannten Websites mit Fahrradtouren sind ja voll von Schönbuch-Tipps, da wird sich sicher noch was interessantes finden.

Bissle überrascht war ich, dass sich tatsächlich jemand um diese 2-Meter-Regel kümmert und im Wald Vorträge darüber hält. Muss ich jetzt bei jedem Singletrail mit nem Förster oder Beisitzenden vom Schwäbischer-Alb-Verein rechnen, der mich zum Teufel wünscht?

Da wo ich früher biken war (Mosel Mountains / Schwarzwald) hat sich niemand für so nen Quatsch interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (25. September 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt bei jedem Singletrail mit nem Förster oder Beisitzenden vom Schwäbischer-Alb-Verein rechnen, der mich zum Teufel wünscht?



Ich hab' da noch nie einen Förster o.ä. gesehen, bin aber auch nur nach Feierabend unterwegs.


----------



## Co1n (25. September 2007)

Kletterziege >





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (25. September 2007)

Herbst - warme Sonne - einsamer Felsen - schööne Siesta





Okertalsprerre, Harz


----------



## HitMan34 (26. September 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> @hitman:
> Welles ES ist das? 6.0?
> was ist des für ne Kurbel da drauf ne 4 kant?



Ist das Nerve ES 5.0.


----------



## xibie (26. September 2007)

Canyon Klettergerüst...


----------



## Farodin (26. September 2007)

Bitte, bitte,bitte ...schön die Krallen eingezogen lassen !!!
Das arme Bike!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte,bitte ...schön die Krallen eingezogen lassen !!!
> Das arme Bike!



Passiert nix. Habe selbst ne Katze die aufm ES gerne rumspringt. Die Fahren da keine Krallen raus.


----------



## djsouth2004 (26. September 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Herbst - warme Sonne - einsamer Felsen - schööne Siesta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile location, sicher cool zumc hillen anch ner Tour


----------



## Jonez (26. September 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Geile location, sicher cool zumc hillen anch ner Tour



hats ud acuh immer problme imt dre sch*** Tatstastur??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (26. September 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> hats ud acuh immer problme imt dre sch*** Tatstastur??



Nee - hat nur meine Signatur gelesen  

Tschüß

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## djsouth2004 (27. September 2007)

Genau das war die Signatur in schuld!


----------



## MUD´doc (27. September 2007)

Na, endlich hab ich´s geschafft, mir mal ein Fotoalbum anzulegen.
Ist zwar schon ein älteres Foto, was bereits mal in Klein zu sehen war.
Aber ich dachte mir mal, wegen diesem Motiv setze ich es nochmal rein
(man beachte auch den Hintergrund und nicht nur das niedliche Bike im 
Vordergrund  )
Mittlerweile hat es sich ein wenig geändert und es gab Zuwachs in
meiner Bikefamilie - daher folgt demnächst mal eine Aktualisierung


----------



## unchained (27. September 2007)

alter, geiles foto


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. September 2007)

der baum im hintergrund kommt ja mal richtig krass rüber. hast du das bild nachbearbeitet? schönes radel


----------



## Co1n (27. September 2007)

sieht aus wie gemalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (27. September 2007)

Ich fahr zwar (noch) kein Canyon, aber dennoch klinke ich mich ja hier öfters ein und bewundere die tolle Community hier.

Jetzte will ich auch mal ein Foto reinschmeißen (ausnahmsweise)...

Hier mal ein Foto von vorgestern, auch wenn es kein Canyon ist. Aber man erkennt eh nischt soviel vom Bike  




Qualität habe ich ein wenig reduced, da mir der Upload sonst zu groß war...


----------



## Didi123 (28. September 2007)

[Ironie]
Na ja, warum nicht, ich poste auch öfters mal Bilder von meinem 3er BMW im VW Golf Forum, weil da so nette Leute sind, die auch meine Bilder bewundern sollen...
Außerdem ist mir egal, wer mir sagt, wie toll ich fotogrtafieren kann.
Schei** auf's Motto - Galerie ist schließlich Galerie, nicht...?! 
[/Ironie]
Ich mach' jetzt mal vorsichtshalber noch diesen Smiley hin: 

Kommt jetzt vielleicht etwas kleinlich rüber, aber warum ist das hier wohl die Canyon-Galerie...?
Gibt zwar genügend Nicht-Canyon Bilder, aber die meisten stehen doch in irgendeiner Form im Kontext...
Aber eigtl. kann's mir auch egal sein...


----------



## MUD´doc (28. September 2007)

thx unchained =]  Gruß nach BI (Verwandte in Sennestadt)
@ Kalle & Co1n
Habe an diesem Bild mal nix nachbearbeitet. Weil es an der Stelle recht dunkel
war, hab ich an der Ixus40 den Blitz eingeschaltet. Der sorgte für diese 
schöne Ausleuchtung des Baums, leider zum kleinen Leidtragen des Rahmens 
und Kurbel ->Überbelichtung. Mußte aber sein, sonst wäre es leider zu Dunkel 
geworden - da hät Adobe mir auch nicht mehr geholfen ;]
Hast Recht, sieht aus, wie gemalt (vorher mir nicht so aufgefallen)


----------



## Farodin (28. September 2007)

@MasterAss Du hättest es einfach nicht dazu schreiben sollen,dann wäre es keinem aufgefallen ,dass es kein Canyon ist  
Ich finde das Bild super! Es sieht verstärkt nach Abendstimmung aus,echt nett!
(Wenn es mal groß und stark ist wirds mal ein Caynon...)^^


----------



## MasterAss (28. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> [Ironie]
> Na ja, warum nicht, ich poste auch öfters mal Bilder von meinem 3er BMW im VW Golf Forum, weil da so nette Leute sind, die auch meine Bilder bewundern sollen...
> Außerdem ist mir egal, wer mir sagt, wie toll ich fotogrtafieren kann.
> Schei** auf's Motto - Galerie ist schließlich Galerie, nicht...?!
> ...



Ich glaub meine Aussage über die Community nehm ich zurück  

Wenn man dann kleinlich ist, dann ist es dann quasi auch sinnfrei reine Landschaftsbilder zu präsentieren, frei dem Motto: "ich sag ich hab ein Canyon, stelle aber nur Landschaftsfotos hinein". 

Ich bin ja der Meinung, das dies eine der besten Gallerien im Forum ist und immer wieder Lust aufs Biken durch reines Betrachten der Bilder bekommt. Warum sich deshalb nicht auch mal sinnvoll daran beteiligen, auch wenn kein Canyon zu sehen ist.

Immernoch besser als die Gallerie mit unsinnigen Für und Wider über gewisse Persönlichkeiten vollzumüllen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. September 2007)

der erlesene zirkel der canyon-fahrer is was ganz elitäres, da kann man sich halt nich einfach so mit nem bike von der stange reinschmuggeln.

aber srsly, schöne fotos ohne canyon-bezug sind hier wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=32439


----------



## mango_for_peach (28. September 2007)

Ausnutzen der letzten Sommertage im Deister, NDS


----------



## studentx600 (29. September 2007)

Ausnutzen der ersten richtigen Regentage...irgendwo in Bayern


----------



## Farodin (29. September 2007)

Katzenaugen in den Speichen lassen so ein Canyon immer so zahm aussehen


----------



## pjfa (29. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. September 2007)

Schick! Ich brauch endlich Baggys damit ich auch so cool auf fotos aussehe


----------



## fata (29. September 2007)

I just HAVE to go to norway sometime!
Awesome pictures!


----------



## schappi (29. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Schick! Ich brauch endlich Baggys damit ich auch so cool auf fotos aussehe



Dann frag doch mal nett im nächsten Bikeshop ob sie dir welche verkaufen

wobei-- ich glaube das coole Aussehen hat mehr mit der Position des Bikes relativ zur Oberfäche der Trails zu tun, und das kann man nicht kaufen, das muss man antrainieren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Very nice, pjfa!


----------



## Didi123 (29. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Very nice, pjfa!



 

Korrekter wäre wohl "Very nice, marco!"


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Du Trottel, pjfa hat die Bilder gepostet. Warum sollte ich Marco ansprechen, der meine Begeisterung überhaupt nicht mitbekommen würde?


----------



## loxa789 (29. September 2007)

Wau der Umgangston wandelt sich auch immer mehr. Das Niveau sinkt und sinkt ob das etwas mit der Bildung zu tun hat. Nur Leute mit großen Komplexen und geringer Bildung beschimpfen andere. 
Also denkt nach was ihr schreibt es lesen auch andere mit und die denken sich dann ihren Teil.
lg loxa789


----------



## wildbiker (29. September 2007)

Wozu Baggys im Winter?? Fährt den unser Alpha Centauri auch bei Regen? Einige Bikes sehen hier im Forum immer so sauber aus. Werden die eigentlich auch gefahrn?


----------



## braintrust (29. September 2007)

bis zur eisdiele, zurück wird geschoben, weil inner einen hand die eistüte ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Wau der Umgangston wandelt sich auch immer mehr. Das Niveau sinkt und sinkt ob das etwas mit der Bildung zu tun hat. Nur Leute mit großen Komplexen und geringer Bildung beschimpfen andere.
> Also denkt nach was ihr schreibt es lesen auch andere mit und die denken sich dann ihren Teil.
> lg loxa789



Was maßt du dir eigentlich an? Bist du der Aufpasser hier oder was?
Heul doch einfach!


----------



## unchained (29. September 2007)




----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Jaja...


----------



## loxa789 (29. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Was maßt du dir eigentlich an? Bist du der Aufpasser hier oder was?
> Heul doch einfach!



E=MC² fühlst du dich leicht angesprochen.
Was ist los mit dir, hat dir deine Mama gerade den Schnuller weggenommen und bist deswegen so grandig. (schlecht gelaunt) 
Dein Verhalten ist einfach nur kindisch.
Beschimpfst andere und kannst mit Kritik nicht leben.

Ps.: Nur Dummheit bringt mich wirlich zum heulen.


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Nein, ich bin nur grantig, wie es richtigerweise heißt, weil du mir "Komplexe und geringe Bildung" unterstellst, nicht weil ich mit Kritik nicht leben kann.
Bevor du anderen Leuten Dummheit unterstellst, solltest du dir zuallererst an die eigene Nase fassen! 
Gut, ich habe in der Wortwahl vielleicht danebengegriffen, habe es allerdings nicht wirklich so böse gemeint wie du es verstehst. 
Deine Reaktion ist aber keinesfalls besser!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. September 2007)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Wau der Umgangston wandelt sich auch immer mehr. Das Niveau sinkt und sinkt ob das etwas mit der Bildung zu tun hat. Nur Leute mit großen Komplexen und geringer Bildung beschimpfen andere.
> Also denkt nach was ihr schreibt es lesen auch andere mit und die denken sich dann ihren Teil.
> lg loxa789



ich glaub das liegt am federweg der räder...


> Wozu Baggys im Winter?? Fährt den unser Alpha Centauri auch bei Regen? Einige Bikes sehen hier im Forum immer so sauber aus. Werden die eigentlich



klar. zurückblätter. war aber im kreuznach "schlehm". die nächste regen-tour steht hie raber noch aus.

und jetzt mal nochmal ruhig leute... geht ja nicht an, dass ich nicht im mittelpunkt stehe bei ner fetzerei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (29. September 2007)

Du Trottel != Du Trottel 
Hättest du die zweite Form gewählt würde ich mich nicht beschweren aber lassen wir es gut sein das ist eine Gallerie und wir sollten besser schöne Fotos posten.


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Deswegen gleich mal mein neuer LRS:


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)




----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Abkühlung nach Aufheizung durch Uphill.


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Waschstasse. Damit es weiter geht: Ein Pfund Dreck aus dem Antriebsstrang heraus waschen.


----------



## braintrust (29. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Deswegen gleich mal mein neuer LRS:



yammi, ist das der von actionsports?
wie isn da die qualität, kann man ohne angst was bestellen, hab von nachzentrieren usw kein plan


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

Ja, das sind die von Actionsports.
Beim vorderen LRS sitzen die Speichen sehr fest, beim hinteren sind sie nicht ganz so fest, liegen meiner Meinung aber noch völlig im grünen Bereich.
Eingebaut ist er noch nicht, da noch ein paar Teile fehlen; ich kann sonst also noch nichts weiter dazu sagen.


----------



## Hirnie (29. September 2007)

SoundVibration schrieb:


>



Ist es kalt?


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Norwegen, Hemsedal, Fanitullvegen Rundt: Bitte fahrt das NICHT!!! 1-2 Stunden im Sumpf schieben und tragen. 
Die spinnen die Norweger ;-)


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Eiskaltes Teneriffa, Unwetteralarm Ende März, Alarmstufe Orange am Teyde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Ist es kalt?



Kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich meine Füße schon mind. eine Stunde vorher nicht mehr gespürt habe :-D
SV


----------



## E=MC² (29. September 2007)

SoundVibration schrieb:


>



Schönes und tolles Bike!


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Reparatur während des Downhills von Teneriffas Teyde zum Meer, zwischenzeitlich im Nebel knapp über 0 °C, gefühlte minus 10!


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Kärnten, auf einem populären Hausberg (2000er) bei Villach mit Tausenden von Gleitschirm-Freaks


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Bikes von 2 Familien mit Canyon Yellowstone und Big Bear, drei kleinen Specialized Hotrock, Rocky Mountain


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Yellowstone in der guten Stube


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Norwegen Valdres Flya: Viel Steine, keine Trails? Heul!


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Zum Glück kein Canyon, aber vom Canyon-Fahrer fotografiert
Die spinnen, die Norweger ;-)


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schönes und tolles Bike!



Das Stereo fuhr sich wirklich gut, fast genau wie mein Canyon ES 6, war auch witzigerweise sehr ähnlich ausgestattet und in der Geometrie ähnlich. Habe aber stressige Dinge über die Hinterbaulagerung gelesen. Zum Glück war mein Leihbike ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (29. September 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Du Trottel...


Hab' ich dir was getan?
Wohl nen schlechten Tag gehabt, was...?  


E=MC² schrieb:


> ...pjfa hat die Bilder gepostet.


Tolle Leistung...!  


E=MC² schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Marco ansprechen...


Weil die Bilder von ihm sind.


----------



## Didi123 (29. September 2007)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Reparatur während des Downhills von Teneriffas Teyde zum Meer, zwischenzeitlich im Nebel knapp über 0 °C, gefühlte minus 10!



Starkes Bild!


----------



## klaus_fusion (29. September 2007)

@Soundie 

Ich finds prima dass du uns mit so tollen Bildern versorgst.

Gruss,
Klaus

PS: du kannst auch mehr als 1 Bild pro Post reintun. Da beisst die Maus kein Faden ab


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> @Soundie
> Ich finds prima dass du uns mit so tollen Bildern versorgst.
> Gruss,
> Klaus
> PS: du kannst auch mehr als 1 Bild pro Post reintun. Da beisst die Maus kein Faden ab



Ich weiß, ich wollte nur die Streithähne, die sich hier außerhalb der Galerie austoben sollten, mit einer Armada von Posts zum Schweigen bringen, hat leider nicht 100% funktioniert! 

Danke für das Lob.
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Starkes Bild!



Danke Mann!  
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Aachens Toblerone Kante Nr. 1, aufregende Stelle, dessen Steilheit wie immer nicht rüber kommt auf den Fotos.
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Im Aachener Wald am alten Bahndamm nach Kelmis. Sehr hakelige Wurzelabfahrt, das Nerve ES 5 wurde nicht richtig bewegt und hat seinen Reiter abgeworfen


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Ein äußerst lernfähiger Biker, sofort noch mal, aber besser!


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2007)

Mit ordentlich Speed = Stabilität über's Gepolter. Na also! Dieser Mensch fährt inzwischen mit Helm (meistens). 
SV


----------



## E=MC² (30. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Weil die Bilder von ihm sind.



Tu mir nen gefallen und lies dir einfach alle Posts durch, die dem folgten.
Und ja, die Bilder sind von ihm, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben hab, ist er in diesem Forum nicht präsent, oder ist mir zumindest seine Präsenz nicht bekannt.

Ein schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Farodin (30. September 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder SoundVibration!!! Besonders die Farben kommen auf einigen Bildern echt super raus! 
In Kärnten war ich auch schon ,aber da hatten wir nur so abgehangene Baumarkt Jetis...war dennoch wunderbar!!!


----------



## Hirnie (30. September 2007)

Tolle Bilder @ SoundVibration!!!


----------



## isy007 (30. September 2007)

Diesen Sommer am Lago...






@Tremalzo





[Zigarettenautomaten gibts dort nicht!]





Mein Bike!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## isy007 (30. September 2007)

Und noch ein schönes Panorama...
(Auf dem weg zum Altissimo)


----------



## ratze (30. September 2007)

Und denn Trail 622/650 wieder runter vom Altissimo !


----------



## SoundVibration (30. September 2007)

High Speed im Aachener Wald (einhändig!): Mehr geht Berg runter mit einer Hand nicht :-D
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (1. Oktober 2007)

Wenn wir das vor Augen haben, geht es uns richtig gut, oder? 
Nerve ES ...


----------



## johnnyg (1. Oktober 2007)

Sehr sehr geile Bilder Sound  immer schön weiter welche einstellen daran kann man sich garnicht satt sehen


----------



## Didi123 (1. Oktober 2007)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Mit ordentlich Speed = Stabilität über's Gepolter. Na also! Dieser Mensch fährt inzwischen mit Helm (meistens).
> SV








 Bist Du da mit Kippe unterwegs...?


----------



## varadero (1. Oktober 2007)

"nur" @ home (und leider nicht auf den Kanaren!):


 

 

 

 


CANYON Nerve ES7 Bj. 2003


----------



## Jonez (1. Oktober 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Bist Du da mit Kippe unterwegs...?



Sicher ist sicher.
Fals ihn das "ohne Helm fahren" nicht umbringt, raucht er vorsichtshalber noch beim beiken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Oktober 2007)

Wochenend-Beschäftigung...






Mitzieherei...





Oder ist's doch in s/w besser? 



Sehr lustige Stelle -- Steilstufe (Wurzel) mit 80°-Kurve direkt danach.




Lustig steil und rutschig:




Hinterradl-Versetzerei vor ein bisschen Panorama:




Traktor:


----------



## loxa789 (1. Oktober 2007)

So kann mir einer von euch die Posters ins Forum stellen erklären wie sie das machen? Ich kann nur winzig kleine bilder Posten.

Ps.: Hab eine sehr schnelle Internet Leitung daher hab ich kein Problem damit aber es soll noch welche mit 56KModem geben und die haben wenig freude mit euch(in zukunft uns).


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> @ home...


Heuberg, oder?

Da war ich schon lang nimmer...


----------



## SoundVibration (1. Oktober 2007)

Keine wilde Sache, sondern Alltag im Herbst, Uphill auf heimtückisch glatten, schrägen Wurzeln. Mit viel Gefühl geht das auf den halb abgefahrenen Alberts. Eure Reifentips bitte ...
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (1. Oktober 2007)

Was willst denn da wissen?! Entweder du benutzt nen "Thumbnail-Code" für das Bild aus dem Fotoalbum oder aber "Forum-Code" für Vollbild!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Oktober 2007)

albert und nn iss auf nass schon mal wenig bis garnix. ich denk da brauchste was breites mit wenig luftdruck und weicherer mischung.


----------



## SoundVibration (1. Oktober 2007)

Perfekt gedämmter Bike-Sound, Downhill auf weichem Boden, Kiefernnadelteppich und Farnwald absorbieren den Rest des Schalls. Stellt es Euch genau vor: Schweben ...


----------



## SoundVibration (1. Oktober 2007)

Ähnlich zu diesem Arrangement existierte eine Werbung in einem älteren Thule-Katalog 
SV


----------



## varadero (2. Oktober 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Heuberg, oder?


yep!
Liegt direkt vor meiner Haustüre und bietet sich daher an.


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch mal Wieder ein Paar Fotos, leider kein Alpenpanorama 
Weil nur Erzgebirge.

Nein, ist kein See, ist eine Pfütze




Sieht aber bei Sonnenuntergang ganz nett aus:




Posing Pixx:




Ich bete es an:




Und trage es auf Händen:




Auf ner Kleinen runde in der Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2007)

Malga Grassi - Trail 402


----------



## bliz2z (4. Oktober 2007)

Vorbereitung:




Ready to go:




In action (etwas klein ):




Gegner :




Waschplatz:


----------



## Didi123 (4. Oktober 2007)

Schnee...? *schauder*

Als kleiner Kontrast hier ein paar Bilder vom Dienstag...  

Kleine  Karwendelrunde





Trail vom Karwendelhaus zum kleinen Ahornboden





Kleiner Ahornboden





Kleiner Ahornboden mit Canyon





Wird langsam herbstlich...





Risstal mit Canyon





Risstal ohne Canyon





Ehemalige Bach*durch*querung





Schee war's !


----------



## thomasf (4. Oktober 2007)

Fahrzeit ?


----------



## Didi123 (4. Oktober 2007)

thomasf schrieb:


> Fahrzeit ?



Frag' nicht!  
Hab' ziemlich lange gebraucht, bin nicht der Schnellste und hab' einige Fotostops gemacht, außerdem wollte ich auch bissl was von der Landschaft haben...
Genug Ausreden - reine Fahrzeit lt. GTA waren ca. 6 Std., mit Pausen und Fotostops war ich knapp 8 Std. unterwegs.
Am letzten Anstieg zur F/Vereinalm wurden aber die Beine auch ordentlich schwer...


----------



## braintrust (4. Oktober 2007)

sagtma wie sind die TSG schützer, kann man damit noch gut pedalieren und son kram, fahren hier doch nen paar


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2007)

servus braintrust,
ich antworte dir einfach mal  ich fahre die tsg schoner schon mehrere jahre auch auf freeridetouren - auch beim pedalieren kein problem soweit. also absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Hanussen (4. Oktober 2007)

Das ES kann fliegen


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Oktober 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Waschplatz:



Total geil  
Wo war das? Filzbach? Flims? (Sorry, war da noch nie Riden, erkenns also nicht aus den Bildern raus  )


----------



## Hennin (4. Oktober 2007)

Sodele, hier nochmal ein paar Bilder(schon ein paar Wochen alt^^). War eine lustige Tour mit Farodin und Co.  





















Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (4. Oktober 2007)

@Hennin 
sind diese Bilder in Anderanch entstanden? Sehen sehr geil aus die bilder und die trails... Wenn ja würde es mich auch ma reizen dahinzufahren


----------



## Hennin (4. Oktober 2007)

@Nobby2

Ja sind sie, genauer zwischen Andernarch und Brohl am Rhein.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Oktober 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sagtma wie sind die TSG schützer, kann man damit noch gut pedalieren und son kram, fahren hier doch nen paar



hab die auch. pedalieren geht sehr gut! sind im knie sehr beweglich und liegen dank strumpf gut an. 

nachteil: dick, schwer, wenig durchlüftet. wenn was leichteres: guck mal nach dainese freestyle.


----------



## E=MC² (4. Oktober 2007)

Alpha, ich frag mich für was du Beinschützer brauchst..
Posereffekt?


----------



## Bechy (5. Oktober 2007)

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3760/100b1400lf6.jpg

mal wieder ein langweiligeres Foto von mir . Das Canyon hat seine Arbeit wieder gut gemacht.


----------



## bliz2z (5. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Total geil
> Wo war das? Filzbach? Flims? (Sorry, war da noch nie Riden, erkenns also nicht aus den Bildern raus  )


Das war "Ride the day" in Davos (Parsenn). Hat echt Spass gemacht obwohl die Verhältnisse (kalt - oben Schnee/unten Matsch) schlecht waren.


----------



## dawncore (5. Oktober 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Das ES kann fliegen



Und anscheinend gar nicht mal so wenig


----------



## DaBot (5. Oktober 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Und anscheinend gar nicht mal so wenig



Das wollt ich auch grad sagen. Was kann man denn für jumps hinlegen, bin immer skeptisch wegen dem blechern klingenden Rahmen... Lass mal hören was so geht, dann kann ich endlich mal die Sprünge im Wald angehen


----------



## Hanussen (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann euch sagen, da geht einiges 
Hatte anfangs auch bedenken wegen des Rahmens und wer meine Delle im Unterrohr sieht, schüttelt eigentlich nurnoch den Kopf... aber er hält.
Es kommt eben auf die Landung an. Ins Flat würde ich keine 5 Meter springen, aber wenn die Landung passt, dann passts auch mit den 5-Meter-Sprüngen.
Immer schön langsam ranwagen.
Im Zweifelsfall etwas mehr Luft in Dämpfer und Gabel machen, damit sie nicht durchschlagen. Speichenspannung kontrollieren und mal das Ohr an die Nabe legen (weiß ja nicht wasfür welche ihr habt - meine billige Deore vom ES 5.0 hats nach ein paar Wochen zerlegt).
Viel Spaß beim Fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (5. Oktober 2007)

nen bischen umgebaut und langeweile gehabt ^^

nächsten monat kommt die neue gabel... entweder lyrik oder MZ 55


----------



## Hanussen (5. Oktober 2007)

Wo gibts nächsten Monat MZ 55er Gabeln?
Weißt du näheres, wann die lieferbar sein sollen?
Will mir die wahrscheinlich auch kaufen.


----------



## unchained (5. Oktober 2007)

ICH kaufe mir nächsten monat eine mz gabel... oder eben ne lyrik... das steht noch nicht fest. verfügbar sind die 08er modelle schon lange.
unteranderem bei bikemailorder.de


----------



## Hanussen (5. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich schon verstanden, dass DU dir nächsten Monat eine Gabel holst.
Ich dachte eigentlich nur, dass die nochnicht verfügbar seien.
Bei bike-mailorder steht ja auch Lieferzeit 5-10 Tage und bei bike-components sind es 20 Tage Lieferzeit oder so...
Aber gut, dann kauf dir mal die MZ und berichte


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2007)

Dere miteinander,
hab euch heut ESX 8.0 Actionpics vom Goaskopf mitgebracht 











MfG
Astaroth

PS: von mir gibts auch noch Fotos aber die muss ich mir erst besorgen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Alpha, ich frag mich für was du Beinschützer brauchst..
> Posereffekt?



Siehe homepage. Danke.



> nächsten monat kommt die neue gabel... entweder lyrik oder MZ 55



biste dann endlich das klackern los? was haste mit der juicy angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (6. Oktober 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Siehe homepage. Danke.



Deswegen frag ich ja...


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Oktober 2007)

nach dem Adelsberg Bike Marathon in Chemnitz
Leider hab ich dödel vergessen meine Speicherkarte aus dem Laptop in die Kamera zu tun, deshalb nur wenige Bilder nach den 40Km


----------



## unchained (6. Oktober 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Siehe homepage. Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> biste dann endlich das klackern los? was haste mit der juicy angestellt?




das klackern tritt nur noch hin und wieder auf. Ich will sie tauschen, da ich mehr federweg brauche . und die mz oder lyrik.. sieht schon verdammt lecker in dem teil aus. 

Die juicy läuft prima. rubbelt nicht mehr, da ich die scheiben bearbeitet habe. ein leichtes surren beim bremsen... mehr höre ich nicht . Und sonst habe ich die buchsen der grifflagerung durch bronze-buchen erneuert. Kein spiel mehr und nen netter look. und wo ich schon dabei war... musste das rädchen dran glauben.


----------



## unchained (6. Oktober 2007)

hier noch was für erkan ^^


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Oktober 2007)

naja... ich find halt retail-preise von gabeln ziemlihc überteuert.. da machts ja mehr sinn, das alte bike zu verkloppen und GLEICH nen esx oder torque zu holen.


----------



## unchained (6. Oktober 2007)

nene  passt schon so


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Oktober 2007)

den ständer hab ich auch.


----------



## E=MC² (6. Oktober 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> naja... ich find halt retail-preise von gabeln ziemlihc überteuert.. da machts ja mehr sinn, das alte bike zu verkloppen und GLEICH nen esx oder torque zu holen.



Da geb ich dir recht.

Hab ihr vllt. nen Link zu dem Ständer?


----------



## Bechy (7. Oktober 2007)

HAbe irgendwie den EDIT-Button nicht gefunden 

Also nochmal LOL







Das war nach dem Adelsberg Bike Marathon, wie bei Erkan. Allerdings bin ich nur die 20km Strecke gefahren


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht.
> 
> Hab ihr vllt. nen Link zu dem Ständer?



Gibts bei Rose!




Littfasssäule ist garnix gegen dich. Bekommst du wenigstens Geld für die Reklame?

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3760/100b1400lf6.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Oktober 2007)

ich hab nun seit mitlerweile 2 wochen mein Torque FR 9.0...das bike ist echt nen traum 

bilder vom bike und der ersten ausfahrt in meiner gallerie

hier der link:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...check=2&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=all


----------



## unchained (7. Oktober 2007)

galle? igitt


----------



## fata (7. Oktober 2007)

En bisl dreckig






nach der Wäsche





leider nur mim Handy da meine Cam grad kaputt ist


----------



## Nobby2 (7. Oktober 2007)

@ fata
was is das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## ConeBone (7. Oktober 2007)

War net sonderlich extrem unterwegs, aber joa..


----------



## thory (8. Oktober 2007)

aber ich war diesmal sehr extrem unterwegs 

darf ich vorstellen: das neue Torque EDR 8
 EDR=Edition DonauRadweg 




im weiteren Verlauf der Tour kam es kommen musste:




In Landschaftlich hervorragend schöner Umrahmung ist hier ein ESX 8 Modell 2006 zu sehen:






Gruss


----------



## fata (8. Oktober 2007)

@Nobby
Ist der DH-350 von FSA


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> EDR=Edition DonauRadweg


Da hätte ich jetzt eigentlich 1-2" Slicks erwartet...
...mit den MuddyMarys muss das Fahren auf Asphalt ja (vergleichsweise) ordentlich anstrengend sein...

lg Flo, der immer wieder hin und weg ist, wie sein Hardtail mit 1"-Slicks abgeht...


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Oktober 2007)

ConeBone schrieb:


> War net sonderlich extrem unterwegs, aber joa..


 wie fahren sich denn die Alberts(?) so an nem HT überlege gerade welche Reifen ich im Winter aufziehen will, denn mit RR is mor das Bissel zu, naja, unsicher!
Welche Reifengröße issn des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

Bad Kreuznach, (für viele von euch wohl einfache) Spitzkehren fahren, über 20stk auf der Tour


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Oktober 2007)

wo warste in kreuznach, crazy?


----------



## frankZer (8. Oktober 2007)

ich tippe mal auf den lemberg, aber das rätsel wird noch gelöst werden.


----------



## pjfa (9. Oktober 2007)




----------



## aemkei77 (9. Oktober 2007)

y, has ganado?


----------



## pjfa (9. Oktober 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> y, has ganado?


Of course not  

But have lots of fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry001 (9. Oktober 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie fahren sich denn die Alberts(?) so an nem HT überlege gerade welche Reifen ich im Winter aufziehen will, denn mit RR is mor das Bissel zu, naja, unsicher!
> Welche Reifengröße issn des?



Hallo,

ich kann dir welche anbieten (Fat Albert 2,35)  leicht gebraucht in Falt Version vom ESX-7 2006
habe mir Big B. drauf gezogen.
Hatte sie auch schon am HT. nicht schlecht aber ich fahre damit nur straße  deswegen hab ich sie wieder runter gemacht.
Was meinst du?

15 euro plus 4euro Versand

Gruß
Harry


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Oktober 2007)

War auf Tour gewesen und suchte ein passendes Motiv für einen Kundenauftrag (MTB-Flyer für Tour-Arrangements) und fand dann diese Lichtung mit Herbstsonnen-Lichteinfall. Sah toll aus und hab somit gleich ein Foto für das Titelbild gemacht. Hoffentlich wirds auch genommen 





...und noch was fürs Herz  
Meine Katze weiß, was Gut ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2007)

frankZer schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf den lemberg, aber das rätsel wird noch gelöst werden.



100 Punkte 

Gans - Lemberg - Rotenfels

so ganz grob zumindest


----------



## frankZer (9. Oktober 2007)

MUD'doc, das bild könnte richtig gut sein. aber die trinkflasche hättest du raus nehmen sollen. die paßt garnicht rein.


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Oktober 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> War auf Tour gewesen und suchte ein passendes Motiv für einen Kundenauftrag (MTB-Flyer für Tour-Arrangements) und fand dann diese Lichtung mit Herbstsonnen-Lichteinfall. Sah toll aus und hab somit gleich ein Foto für das Titelbild gemacht. Hoffentlich wirds auch genommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht das Rad noch ohne Impro-Trinkflasche....
Aber deine Muschi is mal Topp, die sieht voll verschmust aus, ist bestimmt auch gaaaanz weich..?


----------



## Christian_74 (9. Oktober 2007)

Nee, ohne die Flasche gäbe es kein Kontrast zwischen den Rahmen und den Baumstamm im Hintegrund. So ist die Flasche ein Blickfang fur die Reflektionen des Lichtes. Das Foto ist endgeil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2007)

auch aus Kreuznach


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Oktober 2007)

ich würd aufpassen. kann sein dass ich mal an den wein-busch gepinkelt hab


----------



## E=MC² (9. Oktober 2007)

Du kleines Schweinchen!


----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2007)

Dere miteinander,
nun meine versprochenen Pics vom Goaskopf letzten Sonntag 










































MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## labba (10. Oktober 2007)

Astaroth, ich seh' da überall nur nen T-Online Login


----------



## ConeBone (10. Oktober 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie fahren sich denn die Alberts(?) so an nem HT überlege gerade welche Reifen ich im Winter aufziehen will, denn mit RR is mor das Bissel zu, naja, unsicher!
> Welche Reifengröße issn des?


Ja, schon richtig, sind Alberts..aber nur vorne. 
Hinten sinds Schwalbe Sam.

Die Fahren sich soweit ganz gut..Nur wenn du im extremen Schlamm fährst, kommste damit kaum voran.
Wäre aber glaub bei nem Nobby Nic nicht viel anders...Weiß es aber net genau, weil ich Nobby Nic normal nicht fahre..^^

Reifengröße ist 26".


----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2007)

labba schrieb:


> Astaroth, ich seh' da überall nur nen T-Online Login



komisch bei mir seh ich die Pics


----------



## labba (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja, jetzt geht's. Aber vorhin waren die Bilder auch noch nicht in deiner Gallery... Schaut gut aus


----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2007)

Dere,
schaut nicht nur gut aus, es fühlt sich auch gut an da zu droppen. Freu mich schon wieder aufs nächste WE dann wird wieder gerockt!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Oktober 2007)

@christian_74
Jep, du hast 100 Punkte ;]
Ich habe auch vorher überlegt, ob mit oder ohne Trinkflasche. 
Aber mit der Pulle gibt es wirklich einen anderen - besseren - Kontrast,
das sonst das Bike zu sehr mit dem Hintergrund verschwimmt.
Aber cool, dass das Pic gefällt.
@erkan1984
Mietz kann auch ganz verschmust sein. Aber als ich sie nach 1 1/2 Std 
vom Karton schieben mußte (das Bike im Hintergrund wurde da rein 
gepackt werden), hielt sich die Begeisterung in Grenzen =]P


----------



## GerhardO (10. Oktober 2007)

Gestern bekam mein krankes Torki Besuch:





Das nenne ich echte Freundschaft unter Bikes. Es geht ihm bestimmt bald wieder besser! 

Gerhard


----------



## TheRacer (10. Oktober 2007)

hast du dir jetzt noch ein gekauft oder wie ?
Was ist mit deinem "Kranken" los. Warst schon mal bei Arzt mit dem ?


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Oktober 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> hast du dir jetzt noch ein gekauft oder wie ?
> Was ist mit deinem "Kranken" los. Warst schon mal bei Arzt mit dem ?



das kleine hat sich anscheinen am (Feder) Bein verletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (10. Oktober 2007)

Jaaa... es hat sich an einem blöden Felsen das Beinchen gestoßen und sich dabei das Ventil der Hauptluftkammer abgerissen... 

Ersatz ist aber schon geordert und dann gehts wieder rund!!! 

Danke für euer Mitgefühl! 
Gerhard


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2007)

Ohoh gute Besserung dem Torque  Auf meinen hoffentlich nun richtig funktionierenen Pearl für mein Torque warte ich leider auch schon über einen Monat . Schlimm mit diesen Krankheiten.


----------



## RonnyS (11. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Jaaa... es hat sich an einem blöden Felsen das Beinchen gestoßen und sich dabei das Ventil der Hauptluftkammer abgerissen...
> 
> Ersatz ist aber schon geordert und dann gehts wieder rund!!!
> 
> ...



eingipsen  ins Bett stecken  und "Ruhe" bewahren


----------



## Kellnix (11. Oktober 2007)

Wäre es nicht besser gewesen GerhardO aus Starnberg hätte sich gestoßen  
Unbestätigten Gerüchten zu Folge kann der auch auf den Kopf fallen und es passiert nichts.   

...und nix für unguat


----------



## GerhardO (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Ralph, das war anscheinend die Strafe fürs Einmischen bei euch... Aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen: es war kein Sturz. Der Kopf und alles andere darunter sind noch heil! *dreimalaufholzklopf*

G.


----------



## tom23" (12. Oktober 2007)

Hey, wird das jetzt ne Starnberger-Bonzen-Klopperei?   

Ohh wie schee, ist doch FFB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (12. Oktober 2007)

Neinnein - Ralph und ich haben uns schon lieb!  

Und mit FFB würd ich mal ganz still sein!


----------



## tom23" (12. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, während sich der gemeine Starnberger gegenseitig mit Prada-Gürteln verdrischt, überfahren wir uns gegenseitig mit Traktoren...aber ich bin doch jetzt Ingolstädter!

Aber in Audi-Town ( außenrum) gibt's auch jede Menge Bauern, ich fühl mich hier schon auch heimisch.

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt wieder vergessen, ein Foto zu posten, sorry!


----------



## Kellnix (12. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Neinnein - Ralph und ich haben uns schon lieb!
> 
> Und mit FFB würd ich mal ganz still sein!



Na freilich hab ich Dich lieb  aber DER musste einfach raus, sonst hätte es mich zerrissen.  
Grundsätzlich versteh ich Dein Problem ja. - Es hat aber auch viele Felsen im Gebirge... 

Und "einmischen" darfst Du Dich auch immer


----------



## GerhardO (12. Oktober 2007)

tom23";4129171 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, während sich der gemeine Starnberger gegenseitig mit Prada-Gürteln verdrischt, überfahren wir uns gegenseitig mit Traktoren...aber ich bin doch jetzt Ingolstädter!



   

Super! Aber Jungs - ich glaub, dieses Herumgespamme hat in der Galerie nix zu suchen... 

Greetz,
G.
Wann stellt ARMANI endlich Freeride-Klamotten her???


----------



## unchained (12. Oktober 2007)

ich finds lustig. liegt vllt daran, dass ich shcon nen paar weizen intus hab


----------



## Hanussen (13. Oktober 2007)

Paar neue schöne Stellen im Wald entdeckt.


----------



## kalimano (13. Oktober 2007)

From Ciser...





the "scaloppina" north shore


----------



## Tom33 (14. Oktober 2007)

wird ja hier langsam richtig actionlastig


----------



## Astaroth (14. Oktober 2007)

Servus miteinander,



















nicht die schärfsten aber besser wie nichts.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Oktober 2007)

@Astaroth: schöne Northshores u. nettes Fahren -- du solltest allerdings DRINGEND den Fotografen wechseln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Wetter am Wochende war einfach traumhauft, hier Bilder von einer kleinen Tour vom Freitag.


----------



## renderscout (15. Oktober 2007)

wo isn dat....wannsee?! WE war nice das Wetter ja. Aber heute morgen hats mir fast die Beine vereist...brrrrr


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Oktober 2007)

des wetter letzes WE war einfach göttlich.... nur im Wald wars echt kalt....
aber sonst echt suuupi


----------



## AustRico (15. Oktober 2007)

"Sonntagsausfahrt"


----------



## dawncore (15. Oktober 2007)

@renderscout, u.a. ja


----------



## xysiu33 (15. Oktober 2007)

AustRico: einfach nur  

wo sind die schönen Photos entstanden ? Da wäre ich auch gerne gefahren....


----------



## AustRico (15. Oktober 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> AustRico: einfach nur
> 
> wo sind die schönen Photos entstanden ? Da wäre ich auch gerne gefahren....



Danke!
Die Fotos sind in den Wiener Hausbergen entstanden, also an den östlichen Ausläufern der Alpen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Oktober 2007)

so lassen sich sonntage doch aushalten


----------



## Mutton (15. Oktober 2007)

@erkan

wo bist du dieses we langgefahren? Vor allem die beiden ersten Bilder interessieren mich. Die letzten beiden kann ich lokalisieren;-) (Vom Adelsbergturm nach Euba, wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Gruß, THomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Oktober 2007)

Mutton schrieb:


> @erkan
> 
> wo bist du dieses we langgefahren? Vor allem die beiden ersten Bilder interessieren mich. Die letzten beiden kann ich lokalisieren;-) (Vom Adelsbergturm nach Euba, wenn ich mich nicht irre)
> 
> Gruß, THomas.



wir sind von Chemnitz aus durch den Stadtpark raus richtung klaffenenbach, da hoch zum eisenweg, wieder runter durch Burkhardtsdorf, hinten Dann richtung Tisch'l in den Wald, aber vorher richtung Besenschenke abgebogen, dann quasi über die B95 an der Besenschenke vorbei Richtung Kemtau, und von da aus Immer an der Zwönitz bzw an den Gleisen der Erzgebirgsbahn entlang, da ist auch das Vorletzte bild enstanden. Und dann in Einsiedel richtung Talsperre in den Wald und Über Kleinolbersdorf Richtung C wieder rein. Das 4. dürfte so auf dem Letzten Stück richtung Einsiedel gewesen sein, Die bilder gehen nicht der reihe nach, ....


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> ...Wiener Hausberge...


Und i hob immer glaubt, in Wern wär's flach... 

Traumtrails!


----------



## ConeBone (15. Oktober 2007)

Gestern beim Bergzeitfahren.. 3. in der U16 Wertung geworden.
3,2km bergauf; Straße..

Am Ziel:




Uphill..


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2007)

Auch in deutschen Mittelsgebirgen ists schön









Oberhalb Hann.Münden - Kettelsberg - Herkules Blick


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Oktober 2007)

ConeBone schrieb:


> Gestern beim Bergzeitfahren.. 3. in der U16 Wertung geworden.
> 3,2km bergauf; Straße..
> 
> Am Ziel:
> ...



zeit????

reifen? vllt MIchelin XC Road in 1.4"


----------



## ConeBone (15. Oktober 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> zeit????


14:03min.. Ich hätte mehr geben können, hab aber im Gegensatz zu den vielen anderen keine Rennmöhre..

Über 100 Leute sind soweit ich weiß angetreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (15. Oktober 2007)




----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Oktober 2007)

Zwar fast die selben Bilder, aber ich glaub jeder freut sich wenn er Bilder sehen kann


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Oktober 2007)

ConeBone schrieb:


> Gestern beim Bergzeitfahren.. 3. in der U16 Wertung geworden.
> 3,2km bergauf; Straße..
> 
> Am Ziel:
> ...



Ist das deine Freundin oder hast du lange Haare?


> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/3424/40420206xy4.jpg



Ich würd aufpassen.. Es gab schon mal ne Oma, die durch so Tunnels gefahren und haben die armen Bikes von nem Forenmitglied geschrottet.


----------



## renderscout (16. Oktober 2007)

@alpha,

alter, DU wunderst dich, dass du von einigen Leuten hier geblockt wirst bei solchen Aussagen?!


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Oktober 2007)

Solche Kommentare, von einer der in seinen Fotos sein Kopf abschneidet...


----------



## tom23" (16. Oktober 2007)

wär' es ein Mädchen, wär's halt wieder eins, das schneller ist als er


----------



## loxa789 (16. Oktober 2007)

dass mit den haaren legt sich mit der zeit in diesem alter muss man fast lange haare haben. oder? auch wenn man später mal alte bilder von sich nicht mehr sehen kann.

ps. Ich spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ey, kommt Jungs. Das war jetzt mal keine ironische Bemerkung sondern ERNST gemeint! 

Ich dacht mir schon gleich, dass das komisch rüberkommt.

Sieht aber echt aus wie ein Mädel.


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Oktober 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ey, kommt Jungs. Das war jetzt mal keine ironische Bemerkung sondern ERNST gemeint!
> 
> Ich dacht mir schon gleich, dass das komisch rüberkommt.
> 
> Sieht aber echt aus wie ein Mädel.



1. Deine ernstgemeinten Kommentare kommen in den Poppes, nicht ins Forum.
2. War auch nicht anders zu erwarten, oder?
3. Ist er aber nicht. Und Mädel hin oder her, ist er bestimmt schneller und besser auf dem Bike als du.
4. Hast du ein Problem mit langen Haaren? Kannst ja ein paar cm von meinen haben.


----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Oktober 2007)

> Ich würd aufpassen.. Es gab schon mal ne Oma, die durch so Tunnels gefahren und haben die armen Bikes von nem Forenmitglied geschrottet.



Lern doch bitte erstmal sätze zu bilden, und vorallem scheinst du nen ziemlich unlustiger kerl zu sein!Naja wer die aufmerksamkeit brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein Fresse, is' des wieder heftig hier.
Ich dacht eigentlich, nach all der Sch***** die ich schon von Alpha gelesen habe, kann nicht mehr viel kommen, aber siehe da, der gute Mann enttäuscht uns nicht und zeigt wieder einmal seine sympathische Seite. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## djsouth2004 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Mein Fresse, is' des wieder heftig hier.
> Ich dacht eigentlich, nach all der Sch***** die ich schon von Alpha gelesen habe, kann nicht mehr viel kommen, aber siehe da, der gute Mann enttäuscht uns nicht und zeigt wieder einmal seine sympathische Seite. *kopfschüttel*



Er sucht nur aufmerksamkeit, ist Alpha nicht der, der die Videos Online gestellt hat wo er gelände fährt mit beine draussen die man ganz leicht fahren kann selbst als anfänger? xD


----------



## braintrust (17. Oktober 2007)

lol alpha du pfeiffe....das is ne metalmatte...aber denke mal als pc-geek kennste sowas nich  *BASH*


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ganz so Metallhaltig ist sie ja noch nicht. Kommt noch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Oktober 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> lol alpha du pfeiffe....das is ne metalmatte...aber denke mal als pc-geek kennste sowas nich  *BASH*



Ok. So lang "er" ja unter der Metal-Matte ist ists ja ok.


----------



## E=MC² (17. Oktober 2007)

Tu uns bitte 'nen Gefallen, und halt den Rand!


----------



## Boombe (17. Oktober 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> lol alpha du pfeiffe....das is ne metalmatte...aber denke mal als pc-geek kennste sowas nich  *BASH*



metalmatte is vielleicht bissl übertrieben- eher angus ypung in seinen wilden jahren  .
damit das hier nich völig sinnfrei is:
ich suche (was ich schon ma im tech forum gepostet hab, und verständlicher weise nur "rahme is wohl zu groß" antworten bekommen habe):
eine "schutz" fürs oberrohr- muss nich arg dick sein. und zwar sowohl für meine besten teilchen sowie für das rohr selber (lenkereinschläge etc) - hat da wer nen tipp (außer madmax-style isomatte mit panzertape)?

edit:
außerdem würd ich für den winter eine art skibrille suchen, die gut belüftet ist und dessen band so lang is, dass man das um nen helm herum bekommt. soll ich mich da einfach im motoX sektor umschauen?


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. Oktober 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> eine "schutz" fürs oberrohr- muss nich arg dick sein. und zwar sowohl für meine besten teilchen sowie für das rohr selber (lenkereinschläge etc) - hat da wer nen tipp (außer madmax-style isomatte mit panzertape)?
> 
> edit:
> außerdem würd ich für den winter eine art skibrille suchen, die gut belüftet ist und dessen band so lang is, dass man das um nen helm herum bekommt. soll ich mich da einfach im motoX sektor umschauen?



Häh??? Meinst Du sowas:






gibts im sportgeschäft oder auch sanitätshaus, aber ob du damit gut auf dem bike sitzt... Kommt aber auf alle Fälle gut bei den Mädels an, sieht bestimmt toll aus unter der Spandex-Radler ;-)
Und warum schlägt dein Lenker ein? Meinst Du die Bremse-gegen-Oberrohr Problematik? Kannst ja ein Neoprenschutz fürn Dämpfer nehmen, der passt, z.B. NC-17. Oder einfach Bremsgriff verdrehbar montieren
Warum nimmst Du nicht eine Brille von den MoX`ern, was willst denn noch? Die sind doch für sowas gemacht, eine Taucherbrille wird kaum passen.


Edit: Verdammt, jetzt habe ich glatt das Alpha-Bashing vergessen, ich werde echt alt. Also jetzt:
@A: Du solltest echt vorsichtig sein mit solchen Äußerungen, weißt scho: Wer im Glashaus sitzt.... Als ich mir Deine pics ansah, habe ich auch nur gedacht, "mann, so wie er schreibt sieht er auch aus". Habs dann aber für mich behalten aus Respekt. Aber wenn Du Dich hier über andere lustig machst, hält mich nichts mehr.
PS: Hatte auch mal lange Haare und habs nie bereut.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Oktober 2007)

Yeah Baby. Da hab ich doch was für dich. Als Körperschutz-Freak kenn ich mich mit sowas aus

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Pads/product_68834.shtml

Ich weiss nur nicht, ob es sowas in Deutschland gibt. Aber mit Kreditkarte kannste ja überall einkaufen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (17. Oktober 2007)

achso, jetzt hab ichs verstanden, hat etwas länger gedauert ;-)

was es alles gibt...


----------



## Boombe (17. Oktober 2007)

öhm, danke alpha. visa hab ich ma beantragt, nur is mein perso seit geraumer zeit abgelaufen. hätten mich die grünen nich ma nachts um 4 darauf hingewiesen .... aber das sieht genau nach dem aus, was ich brauch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Oktober 2007)

Tja. Ich weiss doch, dass ich auch hier für Gutes da bin. Freut mich. Perso ist doch übrigens kein Ding.. Dauert doch 2 Wochen und dann haste nen neuen!


----------



## ]:-> (17. Oktober 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH aus schluss ende, bilder brauchen wir  

Endlich mein ES am Lago ausgeführt - es hat mir Hammer Tage am Lago beschert  (nur putzen traue ich mich es nicht mehr denn da sind ja soooo viele schrammen in den Felgen/Kurbeln  ...wie die da bloß hinkommen 





im unteren teil campi-riva, leider da grad fleißigst am neu pflastern  





auf der altissimo fahrstraße, boah ich glaub der minion klebt am asphalt ...





runter richtung navene, nochmal, noooochmaaaallll.....





weiter gehts mit der taufe am lago - in der morgensonne auf der Ponale Straße *schwärm*





denke mal die kennt jeder






Tremalzo
der uphill ritterschlag, da müssen alle meine bikes durch (riva-tremalzo-ledro-riva) 

fazit: bergauf hat es ja sein können schon bewiesen, aber bergab weiß ich jetzt auch so richtig was mit ihm geht, und es geht richtig viel


----------



## Didi123 (17. Oktober 2007)

Geile Bilder!  
(Nächstes Mal evtl. weniger stark nachschärfen )

Ist das erste Bild von Riva aus an Bastione vorbei und dann die ultrasteile Betonrampe hoch...?
Strada della Pinza oder so ähnlich...?


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Oktober 2007)

Tach Leudde.
Hier gibts mal ein Bild, gemacht von meiner Freundin, wo ich dann sagte: 
Gib mal her, das sollte mal ins Forum  

Es ist ihr heißgeliebtes Canyon (stolze Besitzerin eines Yellowstone 5.0)
auf einer Tour im Solling von diesen Montag. Sie hat die Lichtstrahlen 
durch die Bäume scheinen gesehen und dachte, dass das in Verbindung 
mit dieser ungewöhnlichen Motiveinstellung und Bikeplatzierung auf´m
Baum ziemlich Gut aussehen würde. So hat sie dann dieses Foto gemacht. 

So genießt sie ihre Freistunde, während sich unsereins auf der Arbeit vom 
Pc-Monitor bräunen läßt  (auch wieder Schüler sein wollen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (18. Oktober 2007)

@ ]:->: Da will ich auch faaaaaahren!!!! Bitte um Abholung beim nächsten Mal! 

@MUD: Also die Idee is ja nich schlecht und man sieht ja auch tatsächlich die Lichtstrahlen, aber der Bildausschnitt is zu groß und lenkt viel zu sehr vom 'Thema' ab. Muss auch mal versuchen meins irgendwo aufzuhängen .


ride on!


----------



## Co1n (18. Oktober 2007)

hier nomma meins. Bitte mal inner Galerie bewerte!  Wo klemmt man da eigentlich den Umwerfer an den Rahmen? Sieht irgendwie alles so eng aus...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## E=MC² (18. Oktober 2007)

Wird wohl Tretlagermontage sein, auch E-Type genannt.


----------



## ]:-> (19. Oktober 2007)

_Didi123 schrieb:_


> Geile Bilder!
> (Nächstes Mal evtl. weniger stark nachschärfen )
> 
> Ist das erste Bild von Riva aus an Bastione vorbei und dann die ultrasteile Betonrampe hoch...?
> Strada della Pinza oder so ähnlich...?



hm, habe das prob seit einiger zeit, das sind die originalbilder - ganz ohne nachschärfen oder so, die ich mit picture publisher runter gerechnet habe. die originale sehen 1000 mal besser aus. wenn jemand abhilfe weiß... 

zu der straße, war das erste mal dort hinten unterwegs weiß leider nicht Genau den Namen etc., die Karte is gerade ned bei mir (aber schau mal, war diese tour:http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1452/Mountainbike.1452.html

@Co1n: n Canyon treffen am Lago, das wär' mal was


----------



## braintrust (19. Oktober 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



SEXY!


----------



## MasterAss (19. Oktober 2007)

]:->;4148354 schrieb:
			
		

> _Didi123 schrieb:_
> 
> 
> hm, habe das prob seit einiger zeit, das sind die originalbilder - ganz ohne nachschärfen oder so, die ich mit picture publisher runter gerechnet habe. die originale sehen 1000 mal besser aus. wenn jemand abhilfe weiß...
> ...



Wenn du Windows hast gibt es nen viel einfachereren Trick die Bildergröße in KB zu minimieren.

Mach dir von den Originaldateien von denen Kopien die du hochladen willst und speichere diese seperat ab. Nun klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine dieser Dateien und klickst auf "bearbeiten" und es sollte sich Paint öffnen. Wenn nicht, dann musst du auf "öffnen mit..." klicken und Paint auswählen.

Wenn du jetzt auf "Datei -> Speichern" klickst ist die Filesize shcon um einiges reduziert. Willst jedoch einen noch kleineren Jpeg-File einfach die Datei nochmal wie o.g. in Paint öffnen, diesmal jedoch auf "Bild -> Strecken/Zerren", dann die gewünschten %-tuale Verkleinerung eingeben (100% ist Ausgangsgröße) und dann speichern.


----------



## Christian_74 (19. Oktober 2007)

Oder die beste Waffe um Bilder schnell und bequem zu optimizieren:

http://www.xat.com/jpegopt/index.html

Einfacher geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Didi123 (19. Oktober 2007)

]:->;4148354 schrieb:
			
		

> ...war diese tour:..



Die meinte ich.


----------



## LoB (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Was bedeutet Opti-Size bei den Canyon Rahmen? 
Ist das sowas wie Size Tuned Kinematic oder meinen die damit einfach nur die Konifizierung?


----------



## tom23" (19. Oktober 2007)

ich nehm an, das ist wohl die optimale Konifizierung, so dass auch 100 Kilo-Männer wie ich auf Wandstärken von teilweise 0,75mm (an den dünnsten Stellen) sicher durch's Gelände gondeln können.


edit: und natürlich Marketinggeblubber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (19. Oktober 2007)

Marketinggeblubber.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Oktober 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Marketinggeblubber.



nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> hier nomma meins. Bitte mal inner Galerie bewerte!  Wo klemmt man da eigentlich den Umwerfer an den Rahmen? Sieht irgendwie alles so eng aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo 
sag mal welches Konzept verfolgst du mit deinem Aufbau?
Für welchen Einsatzbereich willst du das Bike einsetzten?
Der Umwerfer muss ein downswing sein und wird kurz oberhalb der unteren Dämpferabstützung montiert. schau mal auf die Canyon Homepage, da kannst du das sehr schön sehen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Co1n (19. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo
> sag mal welches Konzept verfolgst du mit deinem Aufbau?
> Für welchen Einsatzbereich willst du das Bike einsetzten?
> Schappi




will?! Ich setze es bereits ein  Naja es soll so vielfältig wie möglich sein. Fahre gerne im Wald über Stock und Stein, dazu aber auch auf Straße. Halt en Allrounder (nich im Sinne all mountain).


----------



## renderscout (19. Oktober 2007)

@coin,

na hoffentlich sehen wir uns mal in Bärlin....das Teil will ich echt mal in natura sehen!


----------



## Co1n (19. Oktober 2007)

man kann ja mal ne bärlin canyon tour machen^^.
so weit entfernt von potsdam wohn i ja auch net. Und der Grunewald is net weit .


----------



## LoB (19. Oktober 2007)

tom23";4149332 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm an, das ist wohl die optimale Konifizierung, so dass auch 100 Kilo-Männer wie ich auf Wandstärken von teilweise 0,75mm (an den dünnsten Stellen) sicher durch's Gelände gondeln können.
> 
> 
> edit: und natürlich Marketinggeblubber!





cos75 schrieb:


> Marketinggeblubber.





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> nicht mehr und nicht weniger



Alles klar!


----------



## Louis (20. Oktober 2007)

AustRico schrieb:


> Danke!
> Die Fotos sind in den Wiener Hausbergen entstanden, also an den östlichen Ausläufern der Alpen.



Hallo!

Wirklich schöne Location. Wo ist das genau? 

Grüße 
Louis


----------



## AustRico (20. Oktober 2007)

Louis schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wirklich schöne Location. Wo ist das genau?
> 
> ...



Auf der Raxalpe. 
lg Austrico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

mein "kleines" torque mit anderem LRS


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> will?! Ich setze es bereits ein  Naja es soll so vielfältig wie möglich sein. Fahre gerne im Wald über Stock und Stein, dazu aber auch auf Straße. Halt en Allrounder (nich im Sinne all mountain).



OK
dann macht der bunte Komponentemix Sinn,
aber warum hast du noch keinen Umwerfermontiert?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tommy_lee (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier die ersten pics meines 2 Tage alten Torque. Hab sie schnell im Keller geschossen, es folgen aber noch schönere...
Die ganzen Aufkleber find ich ziehmlich witzig, da sie auf dem weißen Rahmen gut rüber kommen. 
Wenn jemand in Göttingen bock hat mit mir zu fahren, einfach posten!!!


----------



## Co1n (20. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> OK
> dann macht der bunte Komponentemix Sinn,
> aber warum hast du noch keinen Umwerfermontiert?
> Gruß
> Schappi



naja, es ist halt ein selbstzusammengestelltes Canyon. Klar das die Komponenten bunt zusammengemischt sind.  Ist halt keins vonner Stange 

Umwerfer, hmm ja. Im nächsten Jahr. Von Hand kann man die Kette vorne auch umlegen^^.


ride on!


----------



## GerhardO (20. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Jaaa... es hat sich an einem blöden Felsen das Beinchen gestoßen und sich dabei das Ventil der Hauptluftkammer abgerissen...



So, Federbeinchen ist wieder in Ordnung. Leider kann man kein kürzeres Ventil einbauen, da man sonst nicht mehr mit der Pumpe ran kommt...

Tja, aber nun gibts ein anderes Problem: wir haben hier mittlerweile ca. 30 cm Schnee in den Bergen... 

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## RonnyS (20. Oktober 2007)

ESX7 in der Nähe vom Ohlstadt Wasserfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (20. Oktober 2007)

Schutzbleche bitte sofort abmachen und die Barends sehen auch nicht so dolle aus. Fährt sich aber mit sicherheit trotzdem toll.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Schutzbleche bitte sofort abmachen und die Barends sehen auch nicht so dolle aus. Fährt sich aber mit sicherheit trotzdem toll.
> 
> Gruß TheRacer



Lass die Dinger dran. Ist einfach Kult und Zeigt, dass man nicht mit der Masse mitschwimmt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

zum warmmachen






und dann wurds langsam lustig


----------



## Hanussen (21. Oktober 2007)

Cool, so sollts bei mir in Wald auch aussehen. Aber leider sind bei uns alle Steine durch heruntergebrochene Äste ersetzt worden - nicht so toll :-(


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (21. Oktober 2007)

@Crazy-Racer

Nette Spielwiese habt ihr da


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2007)

Wosn das?


----------



## RonnyS (21. Oktober 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Schutzbleche bitte sofort abmachen und die Barends sehen auch nicht so dolle aus. Fährt sich aber mit sicherheit trotzdem toll.
> 
> Gruß TheRacer


NEIN - niemals nicht --> bin ja auch kein RACER sondern ein Halb so Wilder
Genußtourer und möchte auch nicht den Schlamm im Gesicht noch auf meiner Jacke haben --> Schönwetter-Racer Du


----------



## Christian_74 (21. Oktober 2007)

Gerade beim Anfang des Herbst fordern, die Schutzbleche abzumontieren. Voll daneben.


----------



## Farodin (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja es gibt Leute ,die mögen halt den Schlamm im Rachenraum  

(so wie ich...^^) 

Alle anderen dürfen freilich auch Schutzbleche montieren!


Biken macht erst Spaß,wenn man den Waldboden unter den Rädern schmecken kann!!!


----------



## Poison Nuke (21. Oktober 2007)

naja, im Rachenraum isses ja nich so schlimm, aber wenn man dann auf ner langen, schnellen, engen Abfahrt dann nach und nach immer weniger SIEHT, weil der Schlamm auch die Brille verdeckt, oder gar darunter kommt, dann ist das weniger schön...weil wenn man dann deswegen auf die Fresse fliegt hat man mehr Waldboden geschmeckt, als nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (21. Oktober 2007)

Wo er schon Recht hat

Jeder soll aber selbst entscheiden, ob er lieber sauberer bleiben, oder den Matsch spüren will 
Ich kann momentan auch net biken, da meins immernoch verkrüpelt im Keller liegt (keine Vorderbeinchen mehr...) 
Aber jetzt gehts eh erstmal ne Woche Studienfahrt.....

greetz

DamistaM

@GerhardO: Schneebiken wollte ich schon immermal machen ist doch bestimmt lusitg oder?!


----------



## Farodin (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja wer schlammig sein will muss leiden !!! 

Aber auf ne ordentliche Goggle passt VIEL Schlamm !!! LOL

Und schneebiken ist der Hammer und macht spaß ohne ende!!!
(in einer Freeride letzes Jahr stand das doch sogar als Tip drin!)


----------



## Poison Nuke (21. Oktober 2007)

aus diesem Grund erwarte ich auch schon sehnlichst den Winter bei uns, in der Hoffnung, dass dieses Jahr mal wieder richtig VIEL Schnee liegt  

dann wird vorallem das Canyon auch mal wieder RICHTIG sauber


----------



## Dive-Mouse (21. Oktober 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> NEIN - niemals nicht --> bin ja auch kein RACER sondern ein Halb so Wilder
> Genußtourer und möchte auch nicht den Schlamm im Gesicht noch auf meiner Jacke haben --> Schönwetter-Racer Du


@RonnyS:
Aber Du solltest wenigstens das hintere Schutzblech so anbringen, dass das Hinterrad noch ein bisschen Luft zum Schwingen hat. Genußtourer her oder hin, so geht das ja garnicht.


----------



## Poison Nuke (21. Oktober 2007)

jopp, beim nem ESX sollte das schon min. so aussehen, sonst schleift das Hinterrad echt nur dauernd am Blech


----------



## GerhardO (21. Oktober 2007)

So, hab mich jetzt von euch Jungs - speziell von unserem Guru ALPHA inspirieren lassen und mein Torki auch mal "gepimped":






Leider musste ich mich dann übergeben...:kotz: 

G.


----------



## cos75 (21. Oktober 2007)

@Gerhard: Schluck......mir fehlen die Worte. Das ist aber nicht das Bike vom Mani ? 

edit: Da sind ja deine Aufkleber dran, ist das echt dein Bike ? Gerhard, was soll nur aus dir werden ?


----------



## nakNAK (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein "kleines" torque mit anderem LRS



is datt nen XL rahmen ?


----------



## renderscout (21. Oktober 2007)

...was da so alles rangeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt von euch Jungs - speziell von unserem Guru ALPHA inspirieren lassen und mein Torki auch mal "gepimped":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GerhardO (21. Oktober 2007)

*Entschuldigung*, wenn ich euch jetzt den Sonntag-Nachmittag verdorben haben solllte!   

Grüetzi,
Gerhard
(der seinem Rad sowas nieeee im Ernst antun würde!)


----------



## Co1n (21. Oktober 2007)

hast du das alles so mal aus langeweile drangebaut? oO



PS: Kimi wird Weltmeister!! Halleluja!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich doch wohl zum Trendsetter geworden.


----------



## E=MC² (21. Oktober 2007)

Der Einkaufskorb fehlt...


----------



## Damistam (21. Oktober 2007)

Omg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Gerhard,

es fehlt leider noch die Alarmanlage, das Navi sowie der 5fache Flaschenhalter. Achja: Kaffekocher wäre auch noch ganz praktisch oder Usb Tassenwärmer. Leider somit noch nicht ganz auf Alphas Standard anzusetzen


----------



## RonnyS (21. Oktober 2007)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> @RonnyS:
> Aber Du solltest wenigstens das hintere Schutzblech so anbringen, dass das Hinterrad noch ein bisschen Luft zum Schwingen hat. Genußtourer her oder hin, so geht das ja garnicht.


Glaub mir auf dem Trail hat es genug "geschwungen" (hier der leichte Teil)
zum Ohlstadt Wasserfall





@Gerhard ist das wirklich wahr (aber dann nur jetzt für Deine Trainings-Winterfahrten
   am Golfclub raus oder ? ... aber nicht nächstes Wochenende auf dem Andechs-Trail)


----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> PS: Kimi wird Weltmeister!! Halleluja!



Raikkönen ist Weltmeister!!!


----------



## Co1n (21. Oktober 2007)

MasterAss, ich habs doch gewusst  Aber Kimi is echt der Beste! Endlich hat er den verdienten Titel! Hab nen Freudensprung gemacht!!!!

YES!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

nakNAK schrieb:


> is datt nen XL rahmen ?



ja ist es


----------



## GerhardO (21. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Der Einkaufskorb fehlt...


Mist, ich wußte doch, dass ich was vergessen habe! 



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sorry Gerhard,
> 
> es fehlt leider noch die Alarmanlage, das Navi sowie der 5fache Flaschenhalter. Achja: Kaffekocher wäre auch noch ganz praktisch oder Usb Tassenwärmer. Leider somit noch nicht ganz auf Alphas Standard anzusetzen



Tja, diese Ausstattungsvariante bleibt dem Torque FRX vorbehalten! 

Und ich werde mich hüten, ALPHA's Standard und somit seine herausgehobene Stellung anzutasten! 

@RonnyS: Für'n Golfclub hab ich das RockyMountain RMX! Mit Nabendynamo!
Andechs - nächstes WE??? hm.... Aber nur mit Einkaufskorb!

Achja - was bitteschön ist ein Raikkönen und in was Weltmeister 

Grüße vom Gerhard
(der heute besonders spinnt!)


----------



## E=MC² (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist er Weltmeister im Autofahren..


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation ist Weltmeister im Bett.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Oktober 2007)

Achsooooo...
Aber da gibts mehrere sog. "Weltmeister" beim Autofahren...


----------



## E=MC² (21. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich nen Smiley vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2007)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den Preisen der Herbst-Specials? Spiele eigentlich mit dem Gedanken mir 2008 ein Canyon zu holen und befürchte es gibt ein paar Preissteigerungen... 

Wann wird wohl der neue Katalog kommen?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Oktober 2007)

Die Preise sind ja wohl ein Witz


----------



## Niederbayer (21. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja wohl ein Witz



...sind mir auch ein wenig hoch vorgekommen !!!
"alte" 2007er Teile mit 2008er Verpackung.


----------



## E=MC² (21. Oktober 2007)

Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Preislich ist Canyon ja wohl absolut top!
Und nur weil manche Teile 2007er sein mögen, heißt das doch nicht, dass sie schlechter sind.
Die Veränderungen 07 -> 08 sind in den allermeisten Fällen marginal, bis nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Oktober 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> ...sind mir auch ein wenig hoch vorgekommen !!!
> "alte" 2007er Teile mit 2008er Verpackung.



Auf jeden Fall. Ein "Schnäppchen" ist was anderes


----------



## E=MC² (21. Oktober 2007)




----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Mal ein etwas ungewöhnliches Arrangement... 

06er ESX im herbstlichen Sonnenschein!





Wer wissen will, wie's ausgegangen ist: Fotoalbum...


----------



## tommy_lee (22. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, hab mich jetzt von euch Jungs - speziell von unserem Guru ALPHA inspirieren lassen und mein Torki auch mal "gepimped":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde die schutzbleche etwas zu schmal. kannst ja zwei nebeneinander zusammenkleben, und unten noch son Gummilappen von nem LKW drannieten.
Wenn du jetzt noch rosa Punkte auf den RAhmen airbrushst, dann wäre das eine wixvorlage  für einen gewissen jemand (Gamma nonsens tauri. oder so)   

Echt coller gag von dir!!!


----------



## wobike (22. Oktober 2007)

tommy_lee schrieb:


> Ich finde die schutzbleche etwas zu schmal. kannst ja zwei nebeneinander zusammenkleben, und unten noch son Gummilappen von nem LKW drannieten.
> Wenn du jetzt noch rosa Punkte auf den RAhmen airbrushst, dann wäre das eine wixvorlage  für einen gewissen jemand (Gamma nonsens tauri. oder so)
> 
> Echt coller gag von dir!!!



Besonders die Sattelspitze ist spitze!  

wobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2007)

Harrharr.....
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen... Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig und völlig beabsichtigt! 

Hatte da noch so ein Sattel-Verhüterli. Dachte, es macht sich ganz gut und schützt "das edle Teil"! 

@exto: schönes "Stillleben"!


----------



## loxa789 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wau ist das häßlich  da hat es doch einer geschaft Alpha zu übertreffen.  Bis jetzt war ich der Meinung das ist nicht möglich.

BITTE POSTET SOLCHE FOTOS NICHT DA IS MIR NURCH NOCH ZUM


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Blumen: *Ziel erreicht!*


----------



## decay (22. Oktober 2007)

Und nächste Woche in ACs Blog: wie ich meinen lange vermissten Bruder wiedergefunden habe 

@GerhardO: geiles Rad, aber die Reifen sind zu breit


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen: *Ziel erreicht!*



@Gerhardo: Sieht aber unbequem aus - müssen die Tri-Lenker nicht senkrecht nach oben zeigen? Wegen dem Aufrechten Sitzen und so...


----------



## Niggels (22. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas ungewöhnliches Arrangement...
> 
> 06er ESX im herbstlichen Sonnenschein!
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir mal die Fotos angeschaut. Sieht ja echt schnieke aus  Wie fährt es sich denn mit 2-fach und Stinger? Und ist die Maverick ihr Geld wert?


Ich freu mich auf Wochenende. Telefoniern wir vorher nochmal?

Dein Sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal zum Einkaufskorb:

Der hier gefällt mir besonders gut! Kann man zumachen, damit auf den Trails nix rausfällt!






Und der Lenker erst...


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die Fotos angeschaut. Sieht ja echt schnieke aus  Wie fährt es sich denn mit 2-fach und Stinger? Und ist die Maverick ihr Geld wert?
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich auf Wochenende. Telefoniern wir vorher nochmal?
> ...



Hallo Niggels,
immer noch am Kicker bauen, habe letzte Woche auf WDR2 über böse Biker gehört, die den Wald (wiehengebirge und Umgebung)mit Kickern kaputtmachen. Die armen Förster waren ganz empört und mussten das alles sofort wegmachen. (kein scheiss habe ich am 17.10. nachmittags auf WDR2 in den nachricjhten gehört) da habe ich mir auch gedacht die Leute in Westfalen haben Probleme.
Wann kommst du denn mal wieder mit deinem Senior zu uns alten Säcken rüber?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dustimausi (22. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Niggels (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Niggels,
> immer noch am Kicker bauen, habe letzte Woche auf WDR2 über böse Biker gehört, die den Wald (wiehengebirge und Umgebung)mit Kickern kaputtmachen. Die armen Förster waren ganz empört und mussten das alles sofort wegmachen. (kein scheiss habe ich am 17.10. nachmittags auf WDR2 in den nachricjhten gehört) da habe ich mir auch gedacht die Leute in Westfalen haben Probleme.
> Wann kommst du denn mal wieder mit deinem Senior zu uns alten Säcken rüber?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi,
ich komme höchstwarscheinlich dieses Wochenende mit Vaddern in den Deister. Wird mal langsam wieder Zeit, vorallem, da es ja immer kälter wird.

Mit den Kickern, Anliegern, Gabs und Drops kommen wir in letzter Zeit wegen mangelnder Zeit nicht vorran. Mal schauen, was die nächsten Wochen so bringen. Ich hoffe gutes Wetter ^^.

Gruß Niggels


----------



## Didi123 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß' - Siffwetter ist angesagt...
Ich bin selber (bekennendes) Weichei und fahre bei dieser Wittung, wenn ich denn fahre, gelegentlich mit Plastikteilen von SKS durch die Gegend.
Ist - für Weicheier - auch keine Schande...

Trotzdem eine Bitte:

Können Bilder von Fahrrädern mit Schutzblechen oder Speichenreflektoren oder mit beidem ab jetzt trotzdem vermieden werden, sonst muss ich irgendwie versuchen diese Galerie auf meine Ignoreliste zu setzen...!

Ich muss sonst brechen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Oktober 2007)

so, hier nochmal mein torque, hab es auch ein wenig gepimpt. ja ich weiß, die vielen anbauteile werden bei den extrembikern hier immer etwas kritisch beäugt, aber es is einfach total praktisch so:


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die Fotos angeschaut. Sieht ja echt schnieke aus  Wie fährt es sich denn mit 2-fach und Stinger? Und ist die Maverick ihr Geld wert?
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich auf Wochenende. Telefoniern wir vorher nochmal?
> ...



Hi Großer,

bin noch nicht gefahren. Hab's gestern erst alles wieder zusammen gesteckt. Muss noch alles wieder einstellen usw.

WG Wochen ende teln wir noch mal. Kannst ja mal anklingeln wenn du zu Hause bist, hab jetzt FN-Flatrate auf'm Diensthandy


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Oktober 2007)

Tolle (Schutz?)Bleche Blackwater!


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Oktober 2007)

Hei, Doppelt...


----------



## dustimausi (22. Oktober 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine Bitte:
> 
> Können Bilder von Fahrrädern mit Schutzblechen oder Speichenreflektoren oder mit beidem ab jetzt trotzdem vermieden werden, sonst muss ich irgendwie versuchen diese Galerie auf meine Ignoreliste zu setzen...!
> 
> Ich muss sonst brechen.



Tja, dann musst du wohl jedesmal kotzten, wenn du dein eigenes Bike anschaust oder?
Da ist nämlich auch ein Mudguard dran.









Pfui! Doppel-Pfui!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (22. Oktober 2007)

Immer diese diskusionen... 

Zum glück kann jeder sein Rad freigestallten!!!


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Immer diese diskusionen...
> 
> Zum glück kann jeder sein Rad freigestallten!!!



Und damit beenden wir diesen kleinen Ausflug in die Geschmacklosigkeit!

Grüße
Gerhard


----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Und damit beenden wir diesen kleinen Ausflug in die Geschmacklosigkeit!
> 
> Grüße
> Gerhard




Jawohl! ...schön warm anziehen und wieder raus aufs Bike! Passend zum Flaschenhalter und dem Schutzblech: La Sockenhalter:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/430234


----------



## thto (22. Oktober 2007)

gähn!


----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2007)

dustimausi schrieb:


> Da ist nämlich auch ein Mudguard dran.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Werbung Leute
..


http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=51113&st=16800

Kann ich jetzt wieder deutsche Besucher haben?


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Oktober 2007)

ach du sch.....


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Oktober 2007)

Da hats ein Franzose echt nicht gerafft. 
Hat hier eigentlich niemand ausser mir das grüne Isolierband bemerkt?


----------



## tommy_lee (23. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Da hats ein Franzose echt nicht gerafft.
> Hat hier eigentlich niemand ausser mir das grüne Isolierband bemerkt?



Jo, die zerbechen sich jetzt den Schädel warum ein Torque so aufgebaut ist.
in 2 monaten fahren die im franzland alle so rum!! ( den Rahmen komplett mit Iso umwickelt natürlich)

Alpha der Trendsetter!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (23. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2007)

das isoband hab ich garnicht gesehen.......

und was seh ich da.. jetzt fahren ja ingesamt 3 leute im forum den Selle Strike PENISSATTEL

Bin leider etwas angeschlagen die letzte Zeit. Deswegen auch wenig Bilder von mir.


----------



## tommy_lee (23. Oktober 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> das isoband hab ich garnicht gesehen.......
> 
> und was seh ich da.. jetzt fahren ja ingesamt 3 leute im forum den Selle Strike PENISSATTEL
> 
> Bin leider etwas angeschlagen die letzte Zeit. Deswegen auch wenig Bilder von mir.



Ist der was besonderes, der Penissattel?


----------



## GerhardO (23. Oktober 2007)

tommy_lee schrieb:


> Jo, die zerbechen sich jetzt den Schädel warum ein Torque so aufgebaut ist.
> in 2 monaten fahren die im franzland alle so rum!! ( den Rahmen komplett mit Iso umwickelt natürlich)
> 
> Alpha der Trendsetter!!!!!



Von wegen! Immerhin hab *ich* den Sprung in die Internationalität geschafft!!!!!

Ich schmeiß' mich hier grad tierisch weg...   Was so ein bisschen Langeweile ausmacht...

Wer ein Autogramm will: Samstag um 14.00 Uhr auf der Alpspitze bei Garmisch! 

Gerne "veredle" ich auch eure Bikes...!   

Leider kann ich kein Wort Franzisch... Macht nix!

Grüetzi,
Gerhard


----------



## tommy_lee (23. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Von wegen! Immerhin hab *ich* den Sprung in die Internationalität geschafft!!!!!
> 
> Ich schmeiß' mich hier grad tierisch weg...   Was so ein bisschen Langeweile ausmacht...
> 
> ...



Cool, ne?


----------



## cos75 (23. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Leider kann ich kein Wort Franzisch... Macht nix!
> 
> Grüetzi,
> Gerhard


Dem kann abgeholfen werden:
http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (23. Oktober 2007)

Was der Markus alles weiß..! 

XXXXX XXXXXXX XXX XXXXXXX XXXXXXXXX XXXX XXXXX XXXXX  

Inhalt geändert - war nicht jugendfrei! 

G.


----------



## tommy_lee (23. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Was der Markus alles weiß..!
> 
> Französich ist sehr schön... aber die Sprache find' ich schrecklich!
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht solche inhalte! Hier lesen evtl Kinder mit 
verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Oktober 2007)

Was ist denn hier los? Nur mehr dummes Geschwafel aber keinerlei Fahrbilder mehr...  

(ich kann dzt. nicht mit Fahrbildern dienen, bin krank...)


----------



## tommy_lee (23. Oktober 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Nur mehr dummes Geschwafel aber keinerlei Fahrbilder mehr...
> 
> (ich kann dzt. nicht mit Fahrbildern dienen, bin krank...)



Sorry, war aber gerade so lustig!
Du bist nicht zufällig der Flo aus GÖ?


----------



## tom23" (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bringe es nicht fertig, mein Radl im Keller zu parken. Bei wem schläft es noch im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## renderscout (24. Oktober 2007)

meine stehen uffe Logia!


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Oktober 2007)

meins steht in der Bude. aber nach dem Umzug wird es Dekorativ meine Wand Verzieren....
zusätzlich zum Canyon-Schriftzug!!!


----------



## renderscout (24. Oktober 2007)

na davon will ich aber nen Foto sehen!!! Der CANYON-Altar


----------



## GerhardO (24. Oktober 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Der CANYON-Altar



Und dann jede Woche eine frische Jungfrau als Opfergabe...!  

Duck und weg!

(Sorry - es lesen ja Kinder mit.. )


----------



## xstephanx (24. Oktober 2007)

boah, wie ich das Teil liebe....

@androsch bruderlein...
was hostn mit dem foto von unsere 2 frx´s angestellt?-auflösung is grauenvoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (24. Oktober 2007)

hier mal mein FR 9.0 

mitlerweile mit holzfeller vorbau und ab morgen mit sram pc991 kette,weil die alte 2x gerissen is  





ps:möcht mir nich jemand von den torque fahren die sich ne schaltbare kefü gebastelt haben au eine basteln,so als auftragsarbeit


----------



## nakNAK (25. Oktober 2007)

ich bastel für dich ! kostet auch nur 1 torque.


----------



## Co1n (27. Oktober 2007)

meins schläft auch neben mir






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. Oktober 2007)

@co1n

schläfst du etwa auf dem teppich?!


----------



## Co1n (27. Oktober 2007)

ja, du etwa nicht? wenn ich die couch ausziehe schlafe ich direkt neben men schatz . passt scho


----------



## braintrust (28. Oktober 2007)

schön schön 
bei mir schlafen die babes auch im zimmer


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Oktober 2007)

@ braintrust

ist das nich der ständer von lidl?!

mein bike schläft au in meinem zimmer,am fußende


----------



## braintrust (28. Oktober 2007)

ne is einer von "delta" ? ka jedenfalls denk ich mal dass das lidlteil baugleich war/ist


----------



## Pumabert (28. Oktober 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (28. Oktober 2007)

1st Meeting Canyon Owners Club - Portugal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_3TWSA5nvI

http://canyon-portugal.blogspot.com/2007/10/1-encontro-canyon-owners-club-portugal.html


----------



## Co1n (28. Oktober 2007)

pjfa : i can feel and see that you really live the Canyon way  nice1!

We should do some kind of Canyon Owners Meeting here in ger too. Would be a huge sea of damn nice Canyons plus owners cruisin down the streets!

well, maybe a dream comes true someday.

ride on!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Oktober 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



so sollte es in meiner ex heimat, bad kreuznach, aussiehen..


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas ungewöhnliches Arrangement...
> 
> 06er ESX im herbstlichen Sonnenschein!
> 
> ...



Hier ist das Bild von Exto und seinem Bike nach dem Zusammensetzten und dem Umbau bei artgerechter Haltung am 28.10.07 im Deister auf dem Grabweg.





[/url][/IMG]

gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (29. Oktober 2007)

Hey exto - nicht so verspannt schauen! Das Bike hälts schon aus! 

Gerhard


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Hey exto - nicht so verspannt schauen! Das Bike hälts schon aus!
> 
> Gerhard



Hier sein Sohn an der selben Stelle. Man sieht schon wer mehr Zeit zum Üben hat:





[/url][/IMG]

So wird bei uns übrigens Nachwuchsarbeit betrieben. Die Kinder werden schon so früh wie möglich  an die Drops herangeführt.





[/url][/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (29. Oktober 2007)

@Schappi
 das ist die richtige Einstellung 
Werden wir auch so handhaben 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## GerhardO (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab mit meinem Töchterchen (11 1/2) gestern auch geübt: Vorderrad/Hinterrad hochheben, kleinere Sprünge... Lustig, wie intuitiv Kinder lernen können!


----------



## tom23" (29. Oktober 2007)

der kleine Tom (33) lernt zur Zeit gar nix, weil er nicht zum Biken kommt


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @Schappi
> das ist die richtige Einstellung
> Werden wir auch so handhaben
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht mein Kind, das ist die Tochter von hoerman. Meine Kinder sind schon 19 und 21Jahre alt.
Seit wann bist du denn umgezogen, du hast doch vorher in München gewohnt
Gruß
Schappi?


----------



## GerhardO (29. Oktober 2007)

Jepp, sie ist erst vor Kurzem umgezogen und:


> Werden wir auch so handhaben


kann man da schon gratulieren?

G.


----------



## Sisu (30. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Jepp, sie ist erst vor Kurzem umgezogen und:
> 
> kann man da schon gratulieren?
> 
> G.



Bin schon Ende Mai umgezogen, muß aber noch bis Ende November jeden Tag mit dem Zug nach München in die Arbeit!(bin leider auch schon streikgeschädigt )

Ja man darf gratulieren  
 "Junior" (wir sind uns da beim Namen noch nicht ganz einig wird so Ende Januar erwartet  

Schönen Gruss
Sisu


----------



## sepon (31. Oktober 2007)

Mein Grand Canyon Comp:


----------



## beastly (31. Oktober 2007)




----------



## isy007 (31. Oktober 2007)

dustimausi schrieb:


>



Dass so viele die scheußlichen orangen Katzenaugen in den Speichen lassen???
Das war das erste was ich am Bike entfernt habe. (Räder aus dem Karton genommen - shit was ist das? - KNACK!) 
Und dann finde ich auch die Bikes amüsant die mit Licht, Schutzblech, Werzeugkoffer, Pumpe, etc. vollgepackt sind! Nach dem Motto ich geb 2000 Piepen für ein geiles leichtes Bike aus damit ich schön viel Kram dranbauen kann!
Frage: Wieso kauft man sich nicht direkt ein Trekkingrad mit ggf. einer Anhängerkupplung?

Happy Halloween!

Dennis


----------



## E=MC² (31. Oktober 2007)

isy007 schrieb:


> Halloween



Wäre ne mögliche Erklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (31. Oktober 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> Bin schon Ende Mai umgezogen, muß aber noch bis Ende November jeden Tag mit dem Zug nach München in die Arbeit!(bin leider auch schon streikgeschädigt )
> 
> Ja man darf gratulieren
> "Junior" (wir sind uns da beim Namen noch nicht ganz einig wird so Ende Januar erwartet
> ...



*Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! *

Viel Spass damit, einschließlich der durchwachten Nächte, Schreiorgien, vollen Windeln, usw. usw. ...  

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Rival (31. Oktober 2007)

...jetzt dürft Ihr raten, was für ein Bike das ist


----------



## Jonez (31. Oktober 2007)

Eins mit Plastikschutz zwischen Kassette und LR


----------



## Damistam (31. Oktober 2007)

ein Es oder ein XC aber ich tippe eher auf ES


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. Oktober 2007)

ich tippe auch auf ES


----------



## beastly (31. Oktober 2007)

isy007 schrieb:


> Und dann finde ich auch die Bikes amüsant die mit Licht, Schutzblech, Werzeugkoffer, Pumpe, etc. vollgepackt sind! Nach dem Motto ich geb 2000 Piepen für ein geiles leichtes Bike aus damit ich schön viel Kram dranbauen kann!
> 
> Frage: Wieso kauft man sich nicht direkt ein Trekkingrad mit ggf. einer Anhängerkupplung?



mögliche Antwort: weil manche leute mit nem bike evtl. manchmal noch bissel mehr machen, als sich drüber zu freuen, dass es leicht ist... fahren zum beispiel... manchmal vielleicht n paar meter mehr, als die obligatorische poserrunde durch die fußgängerzone... 
und weil man eben genau dann, wenn man bissel mehr mit dem teuren canyon macht als ins zimmer hängen und stolz drauf sein, in manchen situationen gut dran tut, werkzeug, licht und pumpe dabei zu haben  andernfalls haste natürlich recht: dann ist es überflüssig.

noch ne Frage: warum kann nicht jeder mit seinem bike machen, was er möchte, ohne dafür vollgesuppt zu werden?


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Oktober 2007)

beastly schrieb:


>



aha, ich sehe Dein Schatzi ist nahe am Wasser gebaut.....
doch nicht, weil ich es manchmal beleidige?


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Oktober 2007)

Rival schrieb:


> ...jetzt dürft Ihr raten, was für ein Bike das ist



Mit 100%iger Sicherheit ein XC, undzwar > 4.0


----------



## LoB (31. Oktober 2007)

XC mit Juicy's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (31. Oktober 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aha, ich sehe Dein Schatzi ist nahe am Wasser gebaut.....
> doch nicht, weil ich es manchmal beleidige?



nö... da stehts drüber... 
- du weißt doch, es glänzt eh viel schöner als deins...  
- dass deins wirklich leichter ist möchte ich bezweifeln... deins ist zwei nummern größer... 
- und dann war da noch dieser fette tiger am sattel (nix gegen paul, aber... das müssen wir unbedingt mal wiegen!) 
- vor allem aber stört dieser unschöne orangefarbene strich bei meinem nicht die ansonsten perfekte rot-schwarze optik... 
- ach ja, und meine großartigen, spacigen flaschenhalter... this is really something special(ized) -> da wirst du niemals rankommen... 
- und nicht zu vergessen: der sidi aufkleber... und so weiter und so weiter ... (gehör ich jetzt dazu, hier?    )

und nahe am wasser gebaut zu sein ist doch nichts schlechtes... 
die einen sind eben sensibel (und stehen dazu), die anderen haben ein RAD AB!






so... da biste platt, wa?


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Oktober 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> XC mit Juicy's...



Argl, ich glaube du könntest recht haben, anhand der Scheiben.. und die Kurbel sieht auch etwas nach XC3.0 aus...


----------



## Rival (31. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Argl, ich glaube du könntest recht haben, anhand der Scheiben.. und die Kurbel sieht auch etwas nach XC3.0 aus...



"etwas"?! ich würd sagen genauso...   Das bike ist halt mein Schatz (auch wenn es "nur" ein xc 3 ist...) und die Tour über den ausgetrockneten Strandabschnitt war klasse!


----------



## studentx600 (1. November 2007)

isy007 schrieb:


> Dass so viele die scheußlichen orangen Katzenaugen in den Speichen lassen???
> Das war das erste was ich am Bike entfernt habe. (Räder aus dem Karton genommen - shit was ist das? - KNACK!)
> Und dann finde ich auch die Bikes amüsant die mit Licht, Schutzblech, Werzeugkoffer, Pumpe, etc. vollgepackt sind! Nach dem Motto ich geb 2000 Piepen für ein geiles leichtes Bike aus damit ich schön viel Kram dranbauen kann!
> Frage: Wieso kauft man sich nicht direkt ein Trekkingrad mit ggf. einer Anhängerkupplung?
> ...



...wenn du ganzjahres-fahrer wärst würdest du es vielleicht nicht so seltsam finden - dann sind nämlich zumindest licht und schutzbleche sehr hilfreich. aber bei vielen hier scheint ja das motto zu sein: optik vor funktion


----------



## exto (1. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier ist das Bild von Exto und seinem Bike nach dem Zusammensetzten und dem Umbau bei artgerechter Haltung am 28.10.07 im Deister auf dem Grabweg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann gibt's das Ganze auch noch mal als klassisches "Bike-das-an-der-Wand-lehnt-Foto", damit man auch das ein oder andere Detail erkennen kann...





@Gerhard O.: Ich gucke so verspannt, weil ich genau in dem Moment mal wieder feststellen musste, dass ich ohne Klickpedale nicht leben kann...

@sisu: Meinen herzlichsten Glücksstrumpf !!! Beste Entscheidung (wenn's denn eine war), die man treffen kann...


----------



## Viper816 (1. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> > Ist das ein XC? Würde noch was breiteres als 2.4er Reifen draufpassen oder bist Du schon hart an der Grenze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry001 (1. November 2007)

Hey, geiles Bike!

Was hast du für die Sattelstütze bezahlt und was ist das für eine?

Gruß
Harry


----------



## E=MC² (1. November 2007)

Viper816 schrieb:


> Ist das ein XC? Würde noch was breiteres als 2.4er Reifen draufpassen oder bist Du schon hart an der Grenze?



ESX 7 steht da...


----------



## Zeckn (1. November 2007)

Da ja heute in Bayern ein Feiertag ist, hab ich es nun endlich geschafft Fotos hochzuladen.
So kann ich nun endlich mal mein XC 5.0 präsentieren- vorausgesetzt es klappt...  






Ich hoffe das funktioniert jetzt auch...


----------



## Sisu (1. November 2007)

@GerardO  
@Exto
danke für die Glückwünsche....wir freuen uns auch sehr!  
Die Entscheidung war sicher richtig
wer weiß was für ein Bike er eines Tages fahren wird?
...manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, daß er schon in meinem Bauch die ersten Drops übt.....das kann ja was werden  

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## exto (1. November 2007)

@Viper816: Wie schon bemerkt: Is'n ESX. Da geht auch noch mehr, was die Reifenbreite angeht. Über das XC kann ich in dieser Hinsicht nichts sagen...

@harry001: Guggst du hier: http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/535/lang/x/kw/Hoehenverstellbare_Sattelstuetzen/


----------



## GerhardO (1. November 2007)

Servus!

Klein Torki durfte sich heute wieder mal in den Bergen austoben:






Das Ganze natürlich wieder "unmasked" 
Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Co1n (1. November 2007)

sollte man dazu maskiert sein?


----------



## GerhardO (1. November 2007)

Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne. Dann weißt, wovon ich schreibe! 

G.


----------



## AmmuNation (1. November 2007)

Unterrohrschutz oder Bequemlichkeitsmacher beim Tragen?


----------



## GerhardO (2. November 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Unterrohrschutz oder Bequemlichkeitsmacher beim Tragen?



Unterrohrschutz? Nö, dazu gibts doch *SCHUTZBLECHE!* 

Klar will man sichs beim Tragen bequem machen. Kann ja durchaus passieren, dass das Radl gute zwei Stunden auf den Schultern liegt. Hat bei uns jeder am Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

hallo allerseits,
ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen Zeit und Lust gehabt und habe mit meinem Schatzi eine nette Ausflug in da [email protected] gemacht.
Hier sind die Bilder: (noch mehr aus der Serie "@Night" in meinem Profile)


















Und zum Abschied eine nette PORNOrama. Wenn man lange genug hinschaut, sieht man auch Berlin Hbf





Viel Spaß beim BeiKing,
canYOn_/


----------



## schappi (2. November 2007)

Super Bilder!
vom Handwerklichen und der Qualität her spitze, das beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe,
aber für ein ESX natürlch die falsche Umgebung, das ist keine artgerechet Haltung 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Christian_74 (2. November 2007)

Extrem geil! 
Macht richtig Laune auf mehr so tolle Bilder.


----------



## Silly (2. November 2007)

Saustarke Bilder!! Sehr stimmungsvoll!


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Super Bilder!
> vom Handwerklichen und der Qualität her spitze, das beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe,
> aber für ein ESX natürlch die falsche Umgebung, das ist keine artgerechet Haltung
> Gruß
> Schappi



Jo, ESX ist auf gar keinen Fall eine Stadtschlampe, aber immer hin findet man in der Stadt ein paar netten technischen Treppen und Drops-Attraktionen!

Ansonsten finde ich Gelände unvergleichbar ATTRAKTIVER.


----------



## Sisu (2. November 2007)

@canYOn
deine Fotos haben ja schon was "Künstlerisches" an sich....gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Darf ich fragen welche Kamera du verwendet hast?

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## E=MC² (2. November 2007)

Evtl. KODAK DX6490?


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @canYOn
> deine Fotos haben ja schon was "Künstlerisches" an sich....gefallen mir sehr gut.
> Darf ich fragen welche Kamera du verwendet hast?
> 
> ...



das war Kodak DC DX6490 http://www.ciao.de/Kodak_EasyShare_DX_6490__1194536

+ ein SEHR gutes Stativ. 
Gitzo Carbon Stativ GT1550


Die Kamera ist zwar alt, und hat "nur" 4 Megapixel, ich komme aber mit ihr supergut zurecht. 
*Auge macht Bild - das ist mein Motto. *


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Evtl. KODAK DX6490?



Ich glaubs einfach NICHT!!! Wie hast du die erkannt? Bekannte Farbschema? Die Option haben auch andere Modelle und andere Kameras...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. November 2007)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Wie hast du die erkannt? Bekannte Farbschema?


Ich würde eher auf einen Exif-Viewer tippen... 

Sepia hat nämlich wirklich jede Kamera...


----------



## E=MC² (2. November 2007)

Naja, ganz so gut kenn ich mich damit nicht aus...
Rechtsklick -> Bildeigenschaften hat mir geholfen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. November 2007)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Auge macht Bild - das ist mein Motto.


So ist es -- jemand mit Ahnung macht mit einer alten Kompaktcam bessere Fotos als ein Würschtl mit einer nagelneuen DSLR...


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so gut kenn ich mich damit nicht aus...
> Rechtsklick -> Bildeigenschaften hat mir geholfen...



das kommt mir unbekannt vor, obwohl ich ein Informatiker bin  In Eigenschaften ist ja nur die Auflösung, Dateiname, URL und so ein Kram zu sehen.  Wie bist Du auf die Beschreibung gekommen?

Gruß,


----------



## Didi123 (2. November 2007)

Nicht schlecht die Bilder, aber als HDRs würden die noch besser rüber kommen...


----------



## Damistam (2. November 2007)

Ich war grad in Berlin-> Studienfahrt, aber auf deinen Bildern sieht des alles 3mal so gut aus wie in der Realität......
das liegt aber nicht nur daran das darauf ein Canyon zu sehen ist

Edit: Gibts des letzte(Pornorama) mim HBhf auch in Wallpapergröße?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (2. November 2007)

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Browser (Opera 9) !??


----------



## SusXT (2. November 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------



## AustRico (2. November 2007)

Auf der Suche nach etwas Steilem wieder einmal fündig geworden:


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Ich war grad in Berlin-> Studienfahrt, aber auf deinen Bildern sieht des alles 3mal so gut aus wie in der Realität......
> das liegt aber nicht nur daran das darauf ein Canyon zu sehen ist
> 
> Edit: Gibts des letzte(Pornorama) mim HBhf auch in Wallpapergröße?!?



Na, die OPTIMALE Wallpapergröße hängt davon ab, welche Aulösung/Bildschirmformat Du hast. Gib mir einfach Bescheid, welche Bildschirmauflösung Du verwendest und ich werde Dir eine passende Wallpaper zaubern )


----------



## Co1n (2. November 2007)

1920x1200 büdde!


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. November 2007)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> das kommt mir unbekannt vor, obwohl ich ein Informatiker bin  In Eigenschaften ist ja nur die Auflösung, Dateiname, URL und so ein Kram zu sehen.  Wie bist Du auf die Beschreibung gekommen?


Für Firefox gibt's beispielsweise Exif Viewer oder FxIF, die per Rechtsklick die kompletten Exif-Daten anzeigen.


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. November 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> 1920x1200 büdde!



Das Panoramabild in 1920x1200 ist fertig. 
So ne Datei hier zu posten ist sicherlich keine gute Idee.
Wer dieses Panorama braucht, möge mir einfach eine kurze Anfrage per PM senden (mit Emailadresse)


----------



## braintrust (2. November 2007)

knalls doch schnell bei rapidshare hoch


----------



## androsch5378 (4. November 2007)

Kleiner Höll´n Ritt auf nem Canyon Torque FRX


----------



## Damistam (4. November 2007)

is bei euch in Österreich noch so warm das man im T-shirt fahrn kann?!

Da wird man ja neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2007)

@androsch: wo warst denn da unterwegs? Die Stelle in Bild 1 kommt mir zwar bekannt vor, aber ich kann sie grad net zuordnen...


----------



## loxa789 (4. November 2007)

in österreich kann man das ganze jahr nur mit T-shirt biken. man sollte halt ein mann und kein waserl sein. 

also bei uns in da oberseiermark kann man schon skifahren, im tal ist es aber bei sonnenschein noch recht warm da kann man auch noch im t-shirt radfahren. ich würd es aber nicht mehr machen.
lg loxa789


----------



## CLang (5. November 2007)

so, ich habe meinem "baby" mal neue bremsscheiben spendiert....


----------



## xysiu33 (5. November 2007)

Sieht gut aus, dein schwarzes Ninja-Bike - mit passenden Scheiben


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

wie bremsen denn die Scheiben?
die haben ja kaum noch Metalloberfläche im Kontakt mit den Bremsbelägen, da hätte ich ein bischen Angst wg Fading
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2007)

A2Z hat ähnliche Scheiben im Angebot. Jene mit "exotischer" Optik sind nur für XC freigeben.


----------



## tom23" (5. November 2007)

also, wenn ich mir ne leichte SP II kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass die schleift bei 203mm, oder wie darf ich die homepage-infos verstehen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2007)

tom23";4195008 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn ich mir ne leichte SP II kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass die schleift bei 203mm, oder wie darf ich die homepage-infos verstehen?


Lies den Text nochmal, du hast es genau verkehrt verstanden... 

lg Flo, dessen TY-203 nicht schleift.


----------



## tom23" (5. November 2007)

ich hätte da als Vertriebler noch mal mein Produkt anders hervorgehoben, z. B "speziell größere Scheiben *anderer* Hersteller" aber da steht was von Ebenheit, hast recht.

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (5. November 2007)

Das war am Ende des Kapuzienerberg mitten in der Stadt !!!


----------



## androsch5378 (5. November 2007)

Mitleweile ist schluss mit T-Shirt fahrn...Brrrr.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Das war am Ende des Kapuzienerberg mitten in der Stadt !!!


Ahhhh, ok, das war dann in der Tat extrem schwer zu erkennen. 
Den Kapuzinerberg kenne ich nämlich in- u. auswendig. Ich wohne direkt davor und fahre dort oft als Gute-Nacht-Tour rauf...

Eines meiner ersten Langzeitexperimente...




Und dann ein Neuversuch vor ein paar Monaten...




Gaudi im Schnee...




Und ein Tag, an dem schlicht zu viel davon da war...




Zur Abwechslung mal tagsüber...


----------



## xstephanx (6. November 2007)

kapuzinerberg rockt!


----------



## androsch5378 (6. November 2007)

Wer doch mal lässig in der nächsten Saison so eine Art CITY DOWNHILL am Kapuzienerberg zu Organisieren.

Das wer doch mal was !! Und ein paar FREAKS würden sich auch dazu finden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. November 2007)

Ja, naja, allzu viele Biker sollten sich dort oben aber nicht tummeln, 
sonst sperren sie ihn bald aktiv (Verbotsschilder usw) für Radler. 
(theoretisch sind ja sämtliche Wege u. Treppen ohnehin verboten für Radler)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (6. November 2007)

Hmm aber ne feine Sacher währe es trotzdem ( als kleines mini Event). Ich meine auch das es richtig mit anmeldung an die Stadtgemeinde und,und,und..


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. November 2007)

Hmm, naja, da müsste man aber dann viele Kicker bauen -- die natürlichen Gegebenheiten sind meines Erachtens nicht für ein Rennen geeignet. 

Imbergstiege: zu gefährlich.
Doblerweg: ohne Schnee lästig zu fahren wg. der Holztreppen.
Waldwege: zu einfach.


----------



## androsch5378 (6. November 2007)

Stimmt haste recht. Lässige Fotos hast !!!


----------



## varadero (6. November 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Stimmt haste recht.


is jo ah a gschdudierter!!!


----------



## MUD´doc (6. November 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> A2Z hat ähnliche Scheiben im Angebot. Jene mit "exotischer" Optik sind nur für XC freigeben.



Hey, die Teppan Yaki-SPI sieht ja fast so aus, wie eine Sonderwaffe von Turrican


----------



## eHarzer (7. November 2007)

so, jetzt ich auch mal....


----------



## CLang (7. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> wie bremsen denn die Scheiben?
> die haben ja kaum noch Metalloberfläche im Kontakt mit den Bremsbelägen, da hätte ich ein bischen Angst wg Fading
> Gruß
> Schappi




das sind alligator wind cutter scheiben. bremsen ganz gut, also nicht nur für xc...
gibts bis grösse 203 mm:

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ch-Wind-Cutter-Bremsscheibe-203mm::10922.html


----------



## Co1n (7. November 2007)

sehr sehr nett elitespecie  !!


----------



## johnny2240 (7. November 2007)

@Elitespecie

Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das XC7?

Danke!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

hier ist noch ein Bild aus dem Felsenmeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2007)

Exzellent!


----------



## Tom33 (7. November 2007)

Sind und waren ja wieder nette Pics dabei 

Hier mal eins von mir, nichts spektakuläres, aber es spiegelt meine neu gefundene Lust am Biken wieder


----------



## GregHead (8. November 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal nen Bild von meinem Bike (incl. Fahrer) in der Gallerie hinterlassen ... von schräg vorn säh es wahrscheinlich besser aus als direkt von der Seite, aber egal


----------



## eHarzer (8. November 2007)

johnny2240 schrieb:


> @Elitespecie
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das XC7?
> 
> Danke!




ist hat die Rahmengrösse M


----------



## M!ke (8. November 2007)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Sind und waren ja wieder nette Pics dabei
> 
> Hier mal eins von mir, nichts spektakuläres, aber es spiegelt meine neu gefundene Lust am Biken wieder



Fettes Bild


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2007)

GregHead schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal nen Bild von meinem Bike (incl. Fahrer) in der Gallerie hinterlassen ... von schräg vorn säh es wahrscheinlich besser aus als direkt von der Seite, aber egal



Coool. Nur an der Kleidung müssen wir noch arbeite


----------



## Wern (8. November 2007)

War letzte Woche auch mal  wieder mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Richtig schöne Herbsttour.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. November 2007)

sehr schöne Bilder, Wern.

ihr seid alle um so eine Kulisse zum Biken zu beneiden


----------



## GregHead (8. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Coool. Nur an der Kleidung müssen wir noch arbeite



Mein ganzes Geld ist fürs Bike draufgegangen, da mussten leider noch die Rennrad-Klamotten herhalten *ausrede sucht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (8. November 2007)

Wern schrieb:


>



Hammer Bild!


----------



## Fischgesicht (8. November 2007)

@Wern

Wahnsinn.     
Echt geniale Bilder. Die sind spitze. Wo isn das?


----------



## Hirnie (8. November 2007)

Echt geile Bilder!!


----------



## Fischgesicht (8. November 2007)

sagte ich schon das die Bilder von Wern der aaaaaaabsolute Hammer sind???

Bäscht Herbsttour


----------



## Boombe (8. November 2007)

awesome!! wo war das?


----------



## Wern (8. November 2007)

War im Rheintal, besser gesagt in Liechtenstein. Das letzte Bild aber ohne Bike auf dem Hohen Kasten auf der Schweizer Seite vom Rheintal.
Gruss Wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Hammer Bild!


In der Tat -- eines der besten seit langem!

@Tom: schön mitgezogen!


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2007)

jo kannste das vllt auchnochmal bissel größer irgendwo hochladen, so als hintergrundbild/posterdruck wäre es echt geil


----------



## MUD´doc (9. November 2007)

So Leudde.
Ich dachte mir mal, ich stelle jetzt mal ein paar Pics der anderen Art meines ESX ins Forum.
Die Idee dazu kam, als ich meine pannenanfälligen NobbyNics gegen die Fat-Alberts austauschen wollte. 
Wenn schon mal richtig saubere Reifen drauf sind, dann sieht das Bike wieder wie Neu aus und das 
wäre doch mal ein Grund, das Gefährt in einem anderen Licht zu fotografieren. Ist sogar ein 
"Jubiläumsgeschenk" an mein Bike - hat jetzt genau 1.000 km runter. Da ich nicht viel Patte zum 
Rauschleudern hab, pflege ich mein Canyon und daher sieht es noch ziemlich Gut vom Zustand aus 
(find ich).
Meine neue Sattelklemme ist ja auch zum passenden Zeitpunkt gekommen, da die alte Klemme nicht 
mehr den richtigen Druck hatte. 
Für die geniale Idee für die Schrauben einen super Gruß an Braintrust  (mein Pimp-Guru).
Dann hieß es erstmal putzen, putzen, putzen - weil hier mal Neu-Optik gefragt war und die 3 Kilo 
Schlamm erstmal runter mußten. 

Diese Bilder sind auch die Antwort auf die Frage eines Forumsmitglieds: wenn ich schon "Eine Ode 
an mein ESX" schreibe, ob ich nicht ein paar genaue Bilder von meinem Canyon ins Netz stelle. 
Da! Haste! ;]


























Paar Fakten zu den Aufnahmen:
- 3 Stunden putzen (von Schwamm mit Regenwasser bis zur Zahnbürste und Microfasertuch)
- 3,5 Stunden Aufbau für die Gesamtaufnahmen im Hausanbau meines Bruders (mit Tischerücken)
- 3x3m Leinwandfläche - eigentlich nur die Papiertischtücher für Partybänke. Ist eine günstige  
  Alternative zur Leinwand (10 m Länge = 2,99 Euro | auf 3 Bahnen à 3 m Länge geschnitten,   
  nebeneinander mit Tesa geklebt, Doppelt gekauft und aufgehängt - weil eine Bahn nicht Weiß   
  genug ist). Holzrahmenaufbau zum Anhängen der Leinwand.
- 2 Bowens Tri-Lite Fotolampen mit Diffusor (Danke fürs Ausleihen, Chef)
- ein 500 Watt Baustellenstrahler (für manche "Schlagschatten"-Fotos)
- eine Canon Ixus 40 Digitalkamera mit 1 GB Speicher und 3 Akkus
- 2,5 Stunden für die Gesamtaufnahmen 
- Abreißen: 5 Minuten
- 1 Stunde für die Detailaufnahmen. Hintergrund- und Lichtreflektor (gehalten von Freundin )   
  bestehend aus Display-Platten (weiß beschichtetes Kunststoff, 60 x 80 cm Fläche)
- 133 Aufnahmen
- 24 ausgewählte Motive mit 4 Abende Bildbearbeitung am Pc (Renderscout kennt das Programm ),   
  davon diese 11 für euch. Hoffe, sie gefallen euch.

Auf die aufkommende Frage: 
Warum machste diesen ganzen Aufwand? ...keine Ahnung. Ich bin Grafiker  

Keine Sorge! Die nächsten Fotos kommen wieder im gewohnten Dreck ;]


----------



## decay (9. November 2007)

@MudDoc: super Fotos  Wieso habt ihr euch nicht auch noch ne vernünftige Kamera geholt 
Sattelfoto is übrigens schief


----------



## Didi123 (9. November 2007)

Mega Aufwand!


----------



## varadero (9. November 2007)

decay schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch nicht auch noch ne vernünftige Kamera geholt


Weil die Bilder der Fotograf "macht" wie man sieht und mit einer EOS 1D nicht zwangsweise besser werden!!!!
Immer wieder erstaunlich welche Bilder eine so kleine "snapshotkamera" abliefert - hab übrigens selbst auch eine Ixus 40.

@MUD´doc: super (bike+Bilder)!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sisu (9. November 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Mega Aufwand!



....also ich kann den Aufwand nicht ganz nachvollziehen 
die Fotos sind zwar so ganz ok(als Katalogfotos), aber mir persönlich sind
sie zu steril.
Mir fehlt da die Atmosphäre!

in der Zeit hätte man doch soviele andere Dinge machen können.(z.Bspl.biken)

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Didi123 (9. November 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> in der Zeit hätte man doch soviele andere Dinge machen können.(z.Bspl.biken)



Vielleicht war ja das Wetter gerade richtig mies und er wollte sein frisch gewienertes Rad nicht gleich wieder einsauen...


----------



## franzf (9. November 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Weil die Bilder der Fotograf "macht" wie man sieht und mit einer EOS 1D nicht zwangsweise besser werden!!!!


Mit einer EOS 1D nicht, aber mit einer Linhof M679 , wenn es denn digital sein soll...


----------



## decay (9. November 2007)

@varadero: stand auch in keinem Wort, dass eure Ixusen schlechte Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (9. November 2007)

so sauber war mein ESX 7.0 nur als es hier aus dem Karton kam *staun*
Ich fahr irgendwie zu gerne


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. November 2007)

Echt hammer Fotos auf Seite 310,  an die Fotografen.

Besonders die Bilder von Wern gefallen mir sehr gut. Super-schöne Landschaft habt ihr da


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2007)

richtig geile pics  
der reflektor am sattel sieht och gut aus, könnte man echt überlegen son teil wieder mal dranzumachen 

aber mal was ernstes...kannste mir mal die maße der poplock-schraube geben, schaffs irgendwie nich da im laden rumzukommen und will die doch auch so gern in rot


----------



## varadero (9. November 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Mit einer EOS 1D nicht, aber mit einer Linhof M679 , wenn es denn digital sein soll...


gibt's dafür eine Lenkeradapter???


----------



## varadero (9. November 2007)

decay schrieb:


> @varadero: stand auch in keinem Wort, dass eure Ixusen schlechte Bilder machen


Ich hoffe meine Antwort kam nicht pampig/böse/blöd an - so war sie auf keinen Fall gedacht!!! 
Na ja, und "_vernünftige Kamera_" ist ja sowieso relativ!!
Ist wie die Entscheidung zum _richtigen_ Bike!!!  

Varadero


----------



## fabse. (9. November 2007)

Wirklich nette Bilder. Aber ich muss gestehen das ich das Eiserne Kreuz als Ventilschraube etwas merkwürdig finde. Ansonsten aber gut arrangiert.


----------



## Tom33 (9. November 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @Tom: schön mitgezogen!


 und M!ke, ich werde es dem Knipser weiterleiten


----------



## walter1304 (10. November 2007)

Hi, 

erste Schnappschüsse ( keine Fotokunst  ) vom Nerve XC 9.0 Special Edition ( Herbstspecial 2007 )  :


----------



## Co1n (10. November 2007)

kürzeren vorbau und sattel gscheit eingestellt und dann passt das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter1304 (10. November 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> kürzeren vorbau und sattel gscheit eingestellt und dann passt das !



Das sind ja wohl individuelle Einstellungen, abhängig von der Größe des Fahrers. Könntest Du das mit dem Vorbau bitte begründen ?  

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> kürzeren vorbau


Unsinn.


----------



## Co1n (10. November 2007)

naja ok, kann ja sein, dass dir die einstellung passt. Aber gerade die Kombi aus Sattelstellung und Vorbau lässt erahnen, wie du auf dem Ding "hängst". Sieht einfach komisch aus.

hab zu sehr aus meiner sicht geurteilt. sry


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2007)

Jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst -- du hast angenommen, dass die Sattelhöhe bereits korrekt eingestellt ist. Sollte dies stimmen, könnte die Vorbaulänge tatsächlich etwas groß sein. 
Ich hatte vermutet, dass das Radl nur provisorisch für's Foto zusammengebastelt wurde u. die Sattelstütze normalerweise weiter ausgezogen sein wird.


----------



## walter1304 (10. November 2007)

da ist noch kein Fine-Tuning gemacht. Das Teil kommt frisch aus dem Laden. 

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## MUD´doc (10. November 2007)

MUD´doc in back in the house
Cool, dass euch die Pics gefallen  
War schon ein wenig Nervös, wie so die Reaktionnen sind, weil ich so "Studiofotos" noch nie vorher 
gemacht habe. Vielleicht kommen die auch mal in meine Bewerbungsmappe, wenn ich mich so in 1, 2 Jahren 
Arbeitsplatztechnisch umschauen werde - suche dann mal in einer anderen Firma meine Herausforderung. 
Biketechnisch suche ich noch die Herausforderung, noch steilere Abfahrten zu meistern

@decay
Jep, eiweiß. Bin mal zu Hart aufgekommen und bekomme das Ding auch nicht mehr gerade.
Hab auf Schönheitsbearbeitung verzichtet, nur den Hintergrund retuschiert und die 
Tonwerte verändert. Wollt ja das Teil so zeigen, wie der Zustand gerade ist - auf einem 
Foto mit der Kurbel (hier nicht bei) sieht man auch die ganzen Ast- und Steinkratzer.

@ sisu
Genau. Sollten ja mal "andere" Fotos als sonstige werden. Reduziert auf Minimum ohne Hintergrund.
Es sollte nur das Design des Bikes sprechen. Bin auch Fan von Bauhaus, also straight-line-Optik
und ich wollte mal Fotos in dieser Art machen.
Keine Angst, ich war auch noch biken 
Wie Didi 123 schon Recht hatte, das Wetter war ziemlich beschiss**...ähm bescheiden, so dass ich 
eher mit meinem HT auf gemäßigtere Waldwege unterwegs war (wenn zu matschig und du ständig feststeckst, 
kommt kein "Flow" auf und der Spaß hält sich dann in Grenzen). Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte mein ESX 
beruhigt im Warmen stehen  

@ franzf
Schenkst du mir die Linhof?  

@ braintrust
Danke, Mann. Du warst die Inspiration für den richtigen Optik-Kick!
Aber Sichi doch: die Maße für den Lockout-Hebel sind M 4 x 15 für eine TCI-Zylinderschraube mit 
Innensechskant (Farbe: Rot) 
Habe bei Nano-Bikes gesucht und nicht diese Schrauben gefunden. Dann hab ich ein wenig gegoogelt und 
habe im Web diese Firma gefunden: www.sebimoto-germany.de/los.htm
Check die mal aus. Die Schrauben ist um eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiniges günstiger und du findest dort auch jede 
Menge mehr an Auswahl und viele verschiedene Farben! Auch Titanschrauben für die richtigen Freaks

@ fabse
Die Idee für das "Eiserne Kreuz" kam eigentlich von meiner Freundin. Sie gab dieses Bike den Spitznamen
"Panzer", weil aufgrund der fetten Reifen und Dämpfer, das Canyon alles plattwalzt, was ihm in die Quere
kommt. Hab dann bei Pirate-Ron diese Kappen gesehen und dann als Homage (obwohl Zivi gewesen) geholt. 
Check out http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisernes_Kreuz, z.B.:
>>Verwendung in der Popkultur 
In den späten 1960er Jahren wurde das Eiserne Kreuz zunehmend als Symbol in der Pop- und Subkultur 
verwendet. Den Anfang machten dabei offenbar _amerikanische Subkulturen wie die Biker-Szene, Surfer, 
Skater und Rockmusiker_. Wie viele Trends setzte sich dieser Gebrauch später auch in Europa durch.<< 
Der Chef von West Coast Choppers Jesse (die Sendung "Monster Garage" - war mal auf DMAX) hat es auch 
als Firmenlogo  und ich glaub, die Fraggels von "Orange County Choppers" hatten das auch mal verwendet.
Wenn man´s so sieht, dann dürfte ich nicht das Pirate-Logo am Reflektor haben oder den "Skull"-Helm 
von Speedstuff tragen, weil ...uhhhh... Totenköpfe. Für mich ist da nichts Verwerfliches dran. No fear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (10. November 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ franzf
> Schenkst du mir die Linhof?


Hehe, wie soll ich dir was schenken was ich gar nicht hab? 

Blieb noch Die hier, wird aber noch gebraucht 

Auch hier von mir nochmal ein großes Kompliment an die Bilder  Sehr nettes Spiel mit der Schärfe und Ausschnitten! Auch die Belichtung passt (fast) immer (was ja bei dem hellen Hintergrund nicht so leicht ist, bei den beiden Großaufnahmen könnteste 1/3 - 2/3 Blenden auf machen).

Eine nette Sicht auf die Ästhetische Seite der Canyon-Bikes, drum wird sich hier (hoffentlich) keiner (mehr) über die Aufnahmen aufregen 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. November 2007)

walter1304 schrieb:


> Hi,



mächtig langer vorbau oder?


----------



## walter1304 (10. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> mächtig langer vorbau oder?



Das hatten wir schon Alphi


----------



## Friuli-Jay (10. November 2007)

Bin eben grad von einem 4 Tagestrip zum Gardasee zurückgekommen.Es sind nur 2,5h Fahrzeit von mir aus dem Friaul.Bei mir sind die Trails zwar auch traumhaft,aber Gardasee ist Gardasee.Sollte(und werde) viel öfter mal rüberfahren.Das Wetter war top.Habe zum Lunch sogar draussen gesessen,im November!Wie auch immer..hier ein ES 6 beim Aussicht geniessen... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/18457/Lago_di_Garda_nov_07_26_.jpg


----------



## Co1n (11. November 2007)

@Jay: schickes Mopped und herrliche Landschaft!

menno mich muss mal einer da hin mitnehmen!! War am Garda bisher nur so zum Urlaub aber noch nie zum biken :/ Dabei is das sicher der Oberknaller!

ride on!


----------



## Damistam (11. November 2007)

Sehr schön ... so ein Wetter hätte ich jetzt auch gerne 
ich sitze hier an meinem Rechner und höre wie der Wind durch die Ortschaft bläst und den Regen wie er an mein Fenster fällt  :kotz: ..... trostlos vorallem für mein neues Bike


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2007)

Ähem, wenn man ein neues (oder aufgerüstetes) Bike hat, dann gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter!
Los, raus! So schneien u. stürmen kann's gar net, dass ich ein neues Radl nicht gleich ausführlichst testen würde...


----------



## pjfa (11. November 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2007)

walter1304 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon Alphi



Ja, danke.. Die letzten Tage bin ich MTB-Technich eingerostet..


----------



## Friuli-Jay (11. November 2007)

Co1n schrieb:


> @Jay: schickes Mopped und herrliche Landschaft!
> 
> menno mich muss mal einer da hin mitnehmen!! War am Garda bisher nur so zum Urlaub aber noch nie zum biken :/ Dabei is das sicher der Oberknaller!
> 
> ride on!


Danke.Es ist in der Tat der Oberknaller.Die Kombination aus Trails und Panorama machts..
Obwohl ich manchmal schmunzeln musste,bei dem was der Moser als schwierige technische trials(nicht trails) beschreibt.Der Guide kommt eben noch aus der Federungssteinzeit.Heute fährt man vieles davon mit dem Handy am Ohr..  
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=439147&id=698674918


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (11. November 2007)

...........gemütlich........


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2007)

Fesch...

Stelle 1 kenn ich gut -- die bin ich vor Jahren mal "irrtümlich" gesprungen weil ich einfach zu schnell hingefahren bin.... 

Stelle 2 müsste an der Kreuzung Schallmooser Hptstr./Vogelweiderstr. sein?

Stelle 3 schaut ein bissl nach Mönchsberg aus -- oben am Plateau Richtung MuMo?

Stelle 4 kommt mir bekannt vor, kann ich aber nicht recht zuordnen -- Mönchsberg-Gegend, oder?


----------



## androsch5378 (11. November 2007)

Servus alles klar ? Hab mal deine Fotos angeschaut sind ein par recht gute dabei. Hab jetzt auch mal ein par Fotos reingestellt vom Kapuzienerberg (deine Hausstrecke) *g* unter Downhill-Freeride.

ciao


----------



## AmmuNation (12. November 2007)

Awat, alle Wohnen se in Salzburg, nie seh ich sie wenn ich da bin... warum Biked auch keiner von euch am Freitagabend in der Stadt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. November 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ...keiner von euch am Freitagabend in der Stadt?


Ab Jänner mach ich das wieder öfters...


----------



## Co1n (13. November 2007)

Jänner pffff. dacht des wär a deutsches Forum! depperter!


----------



## erkan1984 (13. November 2007)

so, hab meins jetzt mal "Aufgehängt"....
muss jetzt nur noch nen Beamer besorgen, mit dessen Hilfe ich das logo an die Wand bekomme...


----------



## Christian_74 (13. November 2007)

Hast du vor, es immer vor dem Aufhängen zu putzen oder hast eine andere Idee, um Verschmutzungen zu verhindern?


----------



## Bechy (13. November 2007)

Schick Schick. Besser als jedes Bild.

 Meins steht ersmal richtig schmutzig im Radkeller... fest angekettet... gleich geht es zur Tankstelle, abkächern.... dann steht es wieder in der WG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Hast du vor, es immer vor dem Aufhängen zu putzen oder hast eine andere Idee, um Verschmutzungen zu verhindern?


Ein bisschen Klarsichtfolie an die Wand, wo die Reifen Kontakt haben.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (13. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Hast du vor, es immer vor dem Aufhängen zu putzen oder hast eine andere Idee, um Verschmutzungen zu verhindern?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt ^^


----------



## erkan1984 (13. November 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Hast du vor, es immer vor dem Aufhängen zu putzen oder hast eine andere Idee, um Verschmutzungen zu verhindern?



mhhh.....

die reifen haben aber keinen Kontakt, 
nur wenn das Vorderrad etwas "unglücklich" mit viel schwung einschlägt, Stößt es an die wand,, ich hab am VR ca 1cm bis zur wand und am HR ,knapp 30

Ich weis, sieht so aus.....


----------



## Nobby2 (13. November 2007)

hab auch schon mit dem gedanken rumgespielt mein bike übern winter ins zimmer zuhängen


----------



## MasterAss (13. November 2007)

Ihr sollt fahren im Winter und nicht nur angucken!


----------



## schappi (13. November 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Schick Schick. Besser als jedes Bild.
> 
> Meins steht ersmal richtig schmutzig im Radkeller... fest angekettet... gleich geht es zur Tankstelle, abkächern.... dann steht es wieder in der WG



wer sein Bike abkärchert gehört mit Bikeverbot nicht unter 2 Jahren bestraft!!!!!
Das sind ie selben Leute die sich über Lagerschäden beschweren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2007)

@friuli-jay



Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> ...Bei mir sind die Trails zwar auch traumhaft..



Dann kennst du sicher diesen Ausblick (das silberne ES06 musst dir dazudenken) mit der anschliessenden ewig langen geilen Trailabfahrt ....






(der Trail geht auf dem Bergrücken in Blickrichtung lang bis ganz runter ins Tal)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. November 2007)

Schwer zu sagen..wo ist das?


----------



## frankZer (14. November 2007)

hier mal mein torque nach dem ersten  umbau.
aktuell bei 16,15





[/url]


----------



## Damistam (15. November 2007)

Ich möchte auch hier noch einmal mein neues sehr eigen gestaltetes ES zum besten geben.
Ist im Prinzip ein neues Bike


----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2007)

@ friuli-jay: Mt. Matajur, Blick nach Südwesten (also Cividale). Gibt auch noch n netten Trail von Mt.S.Martino runter nach S. Pietro. Alles recht flowig und einfach, max S2; aber trotzdem nett.

@damistam:


----------



## two wheels (15. November 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hab auch schon mit dem gedanken rumgespielt mein bike übern winter ins zimmer zuhängen




Also mein RR + ESX bekommen nun vermutlch ihr eigenes Zimmer über den Winter! Hab ja jetzt genug Platz wo mein menschlicher Schatz weg is


----------



## Büscherammler (15. November 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Also mein RR + ESX bekommen nun vermutlch ihr eigenes Zimmer über den Winter! Hab ja jetzt genug Platz wo mein menschlicher Schatz weg is



Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (16. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ friuli-jay: Mt. Matajur, Blick nach Südwesten (also Cividale). Gibt auch noch n netten Trail von Mt.S.Martino runter nach S. Pietro. Alles recht flowig und einfach, max S2; aber trotzdem nett.
> 
> @damistam:


Ok!Ich wohne in Pordenone,also weiter westlich..In Cividale und Umgebung bin ich zwar oft,aber nur um ein paaar Kisten Vino zu kaufen..Aber es ist wunderschön da..werde ich dieses Frühjahr mal biketechnisch erschliessen.

PS: Gehe jetzt biken denn,ich weiss gar nicht ob ich das sagen darf...hier,auf der südseite der Hügel  ist seit Wochen blauer Himmel und Sonne! schäm,duck,sorry!!!


----------



## Nobby2 (16. November 2007)

@two wheels
hoffe es herscht strenge Bettentrennung... wer weiss was bei soner Mischung rauskommt...
mein ESX steht vorerstmal im keller...


----------



## erkan1984 (16. November 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch hier noch einmal mein neues sehr eigen gestaltetes ES zum besten geben.
> Ist im Prinzip ein neues Bike



mhh, vllt n kürzerer Vorbau und evtl noch den Gabelschaft kürzen..
Aber Cool, das du Scrubs magst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (16. November 2007)

Boah, jetzt sehe ich die Delle.


----------



## two wheels (16. November 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @two wheels
> hoffe es herscht strenge Bettentrennung... wer weiss was bei soner Mischung rauskommt...
> mein ESX steht vorerstmal im keller...



Ochhh, gegen so ein kleines  ESX hätte ich ja nichts einzuwenden! Hoffentlich wirds ein Junge


----------



## cos75 (17. November 2007)

Gestern endlich den ersten richtigen Schnee-Nightride diesen Winter gemacht. Leider keine Fahrbilder von der Abfahrt, war einfach zu geil.


----------



## GerhardO (17. November 2007)

Hab schon an euch gedacht... Vielleicht ring ich mich ja mal dazu durch, Spikes und ne Funzel zu besorgen.

Gerhard


----------



## Bechy (17. November 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> PS: Gehe jetzt biken denn,ich weiss gar nicht ob ich das sagen darf...hier,auf der südseite der Hügel  ist seit Wochen blauer Himmel und Sonne! schäm,duck,sorry!!!




Bei mir... Nieselregen um die drei Grad. Schnee taut wieder weg  NEBEL!!

Naja... jeder wie er es verdient, oder??


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. November 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch hier noch einmal mein neues sehr eigen gestaltetes ES zum besten geben.
> Ist im Prinzip ein neues Bike



Hättest das alte Ding besser verkauft und dir gleich nen Torque geholt. Denn der Rahmen hätte besser das augehalten, was du mit dem ES machen willst nach der Ausstattung.


----------



## right turn (18. November 2007)

Hallo, ich würde hier auch gern Photos von meinem "Schatz" reinstellen,
hab aber Probleme mit den sehr begrenzten "KB`s" 

Hat da jemand einen Tip ?!


----------



## E=MC² (18. November 2007)

Bilder mit einem Programm wie z.B. IrfanView verkleinern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. November 2007)

right turn schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen Tip ?!


www.bildercache.de, Bildbreite begrenzen auf 800 Pixel.
Die Codes zum Bildeinfügen werden dir direkt angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (18. November 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ochhh, gegen so ein kleines  ESX hätte ich ja nichts einzuwenden! Hoffentlich wirds ein Junge



Mwahaha, nein es wird ein rot-schwarzes Missgeburt-RR mit Pike und Juicys 

Right Turn: In der Fotogalerie (ganz oben auf Fotoalbum klicken, mitte) gibts kaum eine beschränkung. Zu grosse Bilder werden automatisch auf 1024x768 verkleinert.


----------



## Damistam (18. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hättest das alte Ding besser verkauft und dir gleich nen Torque geholt. Denn der Rahmen hätte besser das augehalten, was du mit dem ES machen willst nach der Ausstattung.



Nein mir gefällt die Dämpferaufnahme vom Torque nicht und ausserdem wär das noch teuer gekommen... weil man nämlich für einen Es Rahmen mit Delle nicht mal mehr 400 bekommt.....
Das sind nur einige Gründe warum ich das Bike so gemacht habe wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## androsch5378 (18. November 2007)

Servas..........  Erstlingswerk.....Video....... 

link......          http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2743346


----------



## pjfa (18. November 2007)

After 1.200kms


----------



## MUD´doc (18. November 2007)

Nicht das ihr denkt, dass mein Bike immer nur auf Teerwegen bewegt wird
(nach der Fotosession-Foto-Serie)
Da seh ich die Werbung zum Photocontest und hab dann einfach mal 
mitgemacht und Booyachaka: Ich bin *"Ruffneck-of-the-month" Oktober!*
Ja Ja. Man sollte einem Grafiker nicht alles so trauen, wenn er mal ein Bild gemacht hat   
Wenn schon nicht "Mister Universum", dann aber "Mister Ruffneck Oktober"  
Have fun!


----------



## Co1n (19. November 2007)

schaut gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (19. November 2007)

Sieht aus, als ob dir da ein Stamm im Arsch steckt. Macht die Sache noch lustiger.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. November 2007)

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  
Auf der Straße springen einem die Rentner vors Bike, im Wald die Bäume.


----------



## M!ke (19. November 2007)

wir waren gestern im Spessart ne Runde die HT`s ausreiten. Leider waren die Trail so geil, daß wir uns nicht zusammenreissen konnten anzuhalten und noch mehr Bilder zu schessen  Aber hier dennoch 2 Grand Canyons im Formationsflug.... Das ist echt ne Reise wert...


----------



## balticnor (24. November 2007)

Nach der letzten Nachtfahrt  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## clk2106 (27. November 2007)

"alt" (inzwischen aber schon generalüberholt und blitzblank sauber  )




und neu (noch jungfräulich):  




leider spielt das wetter momentan gar nicht mit...


----------



## Sentence (27. November 2007)

wow... Pjfa ... looks like, you had lots of work to do  

Did you need any replacement?


----------



## pjfa (27. November 2007)

Sentence schrieb:


> wow... Pjfa ... looks like, you had lots of work to do
> 
> Did you need any replacement?



No, nothing to replace  

Just some work but, I need time to do it


----------



## LoB (27. November 2007)

Hier mal mein neues XC 9.0 SE:





[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Bechy (28. November 2007)

Nicht schlecht...
Die Oro sieht traumhaft aus


----------



## Sentence (28. November 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> No, nothing to replace
> 
> Just some work but, I need time to do it



ok ... 1200 km and nothing to replace... seems to me as if you have more luck, than some of the others here  

ive just ridden about 200km this year, had some problems with the transport and my frame got damaged therewith...

and the Problem with taking time is well known  
I also can´t do anything when i come home from work.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (29. November 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage zu meinem Easton Monkeylite XC...
Beim Abschrauben des Vorbaus, sind mir Abdrücke von der Vorbauschelle aufgefallen. Das wundert mich zum einen, weil das ja eigentlich nicht passieren sollte, wenn der Monteur das richtige Anzugsmoment beachtet hat, und zum anderen mache ich mir Sorgen um die Stabilität des Lenkers. Nun sieht das für mich alles andere als bedenklich aus, aber ich hab halt oft gehört, dass man da bei Carbonteilen extrem vorsichtig sein sollte. 
Deshalb würde mich eure Meinung dazu, anhand dieser überaus schlechten Fotos , interessieren. Meint ihr die Abdrücke stellen ein Sicherheitsrisiko und reichen zur Reklamation bei Canyon?

Vielen Dank schonmal...







[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jomü (29. November 2007)

Für mich sieht die Abreibung an deinem Lenker so aus als sei da nur der Klarlack an der Oberfläche etwas abgekratzt. Ich würd mir da keine Sorgen machen. Aber ich bin kein Experte. 
Mfg JO


----------



## CLang (29. November 2007)

sieht unbedenklich aus, nur der klarlack betroffen...


----------



## AmmuNation (29. November 2007)

Das isn Carbonlenker?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. November 2007)

Schon schlimm so Plastik am Rad zu haben...


----------



## LoB (29. November 2007)

Die Fotos sind leider etwas bescheiden, weshalb vielleicht ein falscher Eindruck entstehen könnte (vielleicht aber auch nicht  ). Die Druckstellen sind zwar wirklich nicht tief, aber ob Klarlack da so dick drauf ist? - hab keine Ahnung von sowas. Abgeplatzt ist er jedenfalls nicht, wenn dann eingedrückt. Naja, aber selbst wenn die Faser selbst betroffen ist, das wär doch sicher nicht so gravierend oder?
Achso: Denkt ihr, das Canyon mir den umtauschen würde?


----------



## LoB (29. November 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das isn Carbonlenker?



Ja, so sieht die CNT Technologie von Easton aus... sehr geil wie ich finde.


----------



## Ketty (29. November 2007)

wie du weist hatte ich meinen Lenker ja auch demontiert zum kürzen!
mir sind dabei eigentlich keine Druckstellen aufgefallen


----------



## Sascha1000 (30. November 2007)

Endlich es ist da mein kleines schwarzes. 

Canyon Nerve  RC 8.0  Größe M
Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Hoffe das das jetzt mit dem Bild funzt. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (30. November 2007)

Schick, schick...


----------



## Bechy (1. Dezember 2007)

jop..sehr schicke Sache....


----------



## Sascha1000 (1. Dezember 2007)

Danke Danke
Was mir noch tierisch gut gefällt  im gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike mit XT Bremse ist das hier. Sieht einfach um Welten edler aus. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## tschobi (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Bianco sieht wirklich super aus! 
Viel Spaß, wenn das Wetter mal stimmt.


----------



## pjfa (5. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Sascha1000 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja das Wetter, das Wetter ne ne.  Macht einfach kein Spaß   

Hab irgendwie null Bock das neue Bike gleich so richtig einzusauen ( Ich weiss Weichei). 
Bin momentan nur mit dem  ,,alten" Hardtail unterwegs oder am laufen.
Wird Zeit für kühles ,trockenes Wetter. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> ...nur mit dem  ,,alten" Hardtail unterwegs...


Das ist in der Tat schwer verständlich...


----------



## Sascha1000 (5. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat schwer verständlich...



Jo ne is schon klar,war um 1:29 heute Morgen eben nimmer so fitt .  Sorry.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ich meinte nicht sprachlich schwer verständlich sondern schwer verständlich, weil ein Radl ja nicht wg. ein bisschen Nässe kaputt wird

Als ich mein Enduro neu hatte, stand das Hardtail erst mal für einige Wochen unbewegt herum.
mit einem neuen Radl zu fahren ist einfach herrlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach nur geiles Wetter fürs ES - Bettys drauf, Freireiterbommel aufgesetzt und runter gehts!!





Foto von Proper - Danke! Location: Leistenklippen/Harz


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Dezember 2007)

Freireiterbommel... 
Schaut nach spass aus


----------



## Sascha1000 (5. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte nicht sprachlich schwer verständlich sondern schwer verständlich, weil ein Radl ja nicht wg. ein bisschen Nässe kaputt wird
> 
> Als ich mein Enduro neu hatte, stand das Hardtail erst mal für einige Wochen unbewegt herum.
> mit einem neuen Radl zu fahren ist einfach herrlich.




Achso so, scheint das ich immer noch nich richtig fit bin.

Das is bei mir aber  immer so, wenn die Teile neu sind.Bin da ein kleiner Technik Freak. Wenn die einzelnen Parts noch so schön neu sind und glänzen.  
Einfach herlich.
Wenn das Teil dann  aber erst mal richtig eingesaut war, mach ich da auch keine Sache mehr draus.Aber bis es erst mal so weit ist.
Aber ich hab die Woche ja eh Mittagschicht und deswegen keine Zeit.(gute Ausrede)

Aber spätestens am Wochenende wirds dann rangenommen, egal was für ein Wetter versprochen. 

Gruss


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Aber spätestens am Wochenende wirds dann rangenommen, egal was für ein Wetter versprochen.
> 
> Gruss




Na das hört sich schon mal deutlich besser an!
Dann warten wir alle spätestens am Montag auf ein paar nette Bilderchen...

Viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Sascha1000 (6. Dezember 2007)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Na das hört sich schon mal deutlich besser an!
> Dann warten wir alle spätestens am Montag auf ein paar nette Bilderchen...
> 
> Viel Spaß!!!!



Oh Oh jetzt hab ich mich da in was reingeritten. 

Ne geht schon klar. Ich ziehs durch.. 
Gruss


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für kühles ,trockenes Wetter.



Ja, schön wärs. Am besten noch ein wenig Abgetrocknet im Wald, damit es nicht mehr ganz 
soooo fies Schlammig wird = null Vorankommen. Letztens beim Ritt in Schlammloch gekommen 
- Bremsweg von 15 km/h auf 0 in 20 cm; in Weite und Tiefe.
Kühl und Trocken ...und Schnee! Ja! Schnee wär mal nicht schlecht. 
Hab mich noch nie in Schnee lang gelegt  
Bis Montag auf die Fotos


----------



## Astaroth (7. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Oh Oh jetzt hab ich mich da in was reingeritten.
> 
> Ne geht schon klar. Ich ziehs durch..
> Gruss



Dere,
hau rein bei dem geilen Wetter  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha1000 (7. Dezember 2007)

Jo bei so viel Zuspruch wirds halt eingesaut und rangenommen. Obwohl bei uns glaube ich ,gerade die Welt unter geht.
Sämtliche Wiesen hier überflutet. Wo kommt blos der ganze Regen her

Aber wenigstens Wochenende und keine Mittagschicht mehr  
Gruss
Sascha


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Detailbilder von meiem kleinen Braunen:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
Das ist eine Bremse die lässt mein altes Maschinenbauerherz höher schlagen.
Bilder vom Gesammtbike gibt es erst bei artgerechter Haltung.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (8. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bremse die lässt mein altes Maschinenbauerherz höher schlagen.
> Bilder vom Gesammtbike gibt es erst bei artgerechter Haltung.


Ja ja, wir ...Bauern ... 
Ich glaube diese Bremse ist genau das Richtige für Dich!!!  
Zeig uns doch wenigsten ein Bild vom ganzen Rad - vielleicht auch mit Dir drauf (im Garten)? 

*VIEL SPASS DAMIT!!!*

Varadero

PS: Profil ergänzen!!!


----------



## androsch5378 (8. Dezember 2007)

STICHWORT:    " Schnee "  einfach nur lässig mal so ne Schneepiste sich runter zuhauen...

video gäbs auch auf YouTube..  schaut mal rein wenn´s lust habt´s !!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rIbzuP2q_Q


----------



## androsch5378 (8. Dezember 2007)

pics


----------



## Canyon-Paul (8. Dezember 2007)

Ein weißes Torque im Schnee. Schick, schick =)


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Dezember 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> STICHWORT:    " Schnee "  einfach nur lässig mal so ne Schneepiste sich runter zuhauen...
> 
> video gäbs auch auf YouTube..  schaut mal rein wenn´s lust habt´s !!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rIbzuP2q_Q




Übelst geiles Video! und vor allem Schneeeeeeee. 
Hier in da Muttastadt  die MTB-Scene auf SCHNEEE... eins kommt sicher und fast jeden TAG: REGEN

Urlaub = Alpen


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bremse die lässt mein altes Maschinenbauerherz höher schlagen.



Wegen der vielen Schrauben oder weil sie so heftig bremst? Eins von den vielen FR9 aus dem Schnäppchenmarkt? 
Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die artgerechte Haltung erfordert dann ständiges Reisen (Harz und so). Naja und in XL kommt das eh nicht so gut...


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2007)

Weil es ein 4 Kolbenbremssattel ist und weil er ein Design Form flows funktion hat und weil sie einfach Super bremst (Gewinner letzter Bremsentest in Mountainbike)

Artgerechte Haltung ist bei mir kein Probelm weil ich direkt am größten illegalen Bikepar Norddeutschlands wohne und mit einigen der Jungs bike die das alles immer wieder anlegen und umbauen und neue Trails finden.
Die Geometrie ist wieder Canyon: draufsetzen und wohlfühlen mir passen Canyon Rahmen in M wie massangefertigt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (9. Dezember 2007)

mehr Bilder!!!  

4 Kolben hat man(n) bei CANYON doch schon lange!!! 

Varadero


----------



## unchained (9. Dezember 2007)

more pictures ?  comming soon 

nachdem ich es bis auf die kugellager des hinterbaus komplett zerlegt hatte, nun die Version für die saison 2008. nächsten monat kommt dann die neue forke noch und dann kanns abgehen 

neuer vorbau ist auch aufm weg ....

kugellager des hinterbaus komplett ausgewechselt, Schaltwerkskugellager, Perma-glidebuchsen des Dämpfers, Bremsentuning....


----------



## braintrust (9. Dezember 2007)

lecker, lecker, die neue xt-kurbel sieht n1 aus


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ... Design Form flows funktion ...



du meinst:
Form follows Flow. 

Der gute alte Louis Sullivan, immer falsch interpretiert


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Dezember 2007)

@unchained
was kommt denn für eine Gabel?


----------



## unchained (9. Dezember 2007)

tja... das ist die frage. hab mich jetzt festgelegt... zwischen 36er fox und lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (9. Dezember 2007)




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein neues Schatzi...





Zu dumm nur, dass mich dzt. 200km von meinem MTB trennen....


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mein neues Schatzi...
> 
> 
> 
> Zu dumm nur, dass mich dzt. 200km von meinem MTB trennen....



ja, ja fernbeziehungen sind ********.....


----------



## Crissi (10. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen, 

nach nur einer Woche Wartezeit habe ich am Samstag mein neues Nerve XC 6.0 bei Canyon abholen können. 
Das Teil ist echt Klasse und ich hab auch gestern schon ne kleine Runde damit gedreht. Als Neu -Fully Fahrer bin ich echt begeistert!
Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen sind ein paar Mängel, die ich leider erst zu Hause feststellen konnte:
1. Kleine Katsche am großen Ritzel vorne (siehe Bild), schränkt zwar nicht die Funktion ein ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
2. Rest vom Aufkleber auf der Kurbel (sieht nur fies aus).
3. Die Schaltung ist nicht korrekt eingestellt.

Was mich völlig Überrascht hat ist der Montagedatum meines Rades: Es war Mitte Oktober 2007, ganz schön früh für ein 2008er Model, oder???
Und außerdem ist auf der Rechnung ein anderer Monteur genannt als auf dem Neurad-Montage-Zertifikat.


----------



## clk2106 (10. Dezember 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen sind ein paar Mängel, die ich leider erst zu Hause feststellen konnte:
> 1. Kleine Katsche am großen Ritzel vorne (siehe Bild), schränkt zwar nicht die Funktion ein ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
> 2. Rest vom Aufkleber auf der Kurbel (sieht nur fies aus).
> 3. Die Schaltung ist nicht korrekt eingestellt.



Gratulation zum neuen Bike.  

Ad 1) Glaubst nicht, dass du nach spät. 100km zig solche Kratzer drauf hast? Wenns recht stört: Edding  
Ad 2) PUTZEN! Dann is alles weg...  
Ad 3) Ägerlich, da stimm ich zu... wenngleich auch eine gute Übung für dich!


----------



## wombatz (10. Dezember 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nach nur einer Woche Wartezeit habe ich am Samstag mein neues Nerve XC 6.0 bei Canyon abholen können.
> Das Teil ist echt Klasse und ich hab auch gestern schon ne kleine Runde damit gedreht. Als Neu -Fully Fahrer bin ich echt begeistert!
> ...



Oh mein Gott!


----------



## coffeeracer (10. Dezember 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> Was mich völlig Überrascht hat ist der Montagedatum meines Rades: Es war Mitte Oktober 2007, ganz schön früh für ein 2008er Model, oder???
> Und außerdem ist auf der Rechnung ein anderer Monteur genannt als auf dem Neurad-Montage-Zertifikat.



Meinst du die fangen erst am 2.1.2008 mit der Montage der 2008er Bikes an
Nicht umsonst stehen jetzt schon etliche Expressbikes zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crissi (10. Dezember 2007)

wombatz schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!


Nein nein, ich bins!!!


----------



## Crissi (10. Dezember 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Meinst du die fangen erst am 2.1.2008 mit der Montage der 2008er Bikes an
> Nicht umsonst stehen jetzt schon etliche Expressbikes zur Verfügung.



Gott bewahre das nicht gerade, aber 2 Monate vorher.... Mit Express hätte ich vermutet Bestellung, Montage, Auslieferung.

Es hat mich ja auch nur gewundert, wo man auf manche Räder doch mehr als ein viertel Jahr warten muss!


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Dezember 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> Gott bewahre das nicht gerade, aber 2 Monate vorher.... Mit Express hätte ich vermutet Bestellung, Montage, Auslieferung.
> 
> Es hat mich ja auch nur gewundert, wo man auf manche Räder doch mehr als ein viertel Jahr warten muss!



Du bist aber ein komischer Vogel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Dezember 2007)

bestellung, montage, auslieferung ist ja der normale weg. bei der montage können aber verzögerungen entstehen, daher wurde ja die reihenfolge: montage, bestellung, auslieferung als express-variante eingeführt.

und zu den "mängeln": guck dir die fotos nach nem halben jahr geländeeinsatz nochmal an und amüsier dich drüber.


----------



## Crissi (10. Dezember 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> und zu den "mängeln": guck dir die fotos nach nem halben jahr geländeeinsatz nochmal an und amüsier dich drüber.



Ja aber vielleicht weisst du wie das ist, da steht dein neuer Bock blitzeblank im Wohnzimmer und dein Grinsen muss schon operativ entfernt werden und dann findest du eine Macke und Packst beim raustragen noch in die Reste eines eklig klebenden Aufklebers.

Jedenfalls habe ich die Kleberreste enfernt und nach der ersten Tour sieht man auch die Macke nich mehr. Bin davon überzeugt das der Kauf die richtige Entscheidung war !!!


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Dezember 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich die Kleberreste enfernt und nach der ersten Tour sieht man auch die Macke nich mehr. Bin davon überzeugt das der Kauf die richtige Entscheidung war !!!



Janz sicher, denn die Kleberreste-Macke nicht mehr zu sehen ist!


----------



## Sascha1000 (10. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mein neues Schatzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber 
Ein schönes Teil, sieht am Bike bestimmt noch besser aus.
Da wirds Zeit das das schöne Teil dran kommt.
Viel Spaß bei der ersten Probefahrt.
Gruss


----------



## Sascha1000 (10. Dezember 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ja, schön wärs. Am besten noch ein wenig Abgetrocknet im Wald, damit es nicht mehr ganz
> soooo fies Schlammig wird = null Vorankommen. Letztens beim Ritt in Schlammloch gekommen
> - Bremsweg von 15 km/h auf 0 in 20 cm; in Weite und Tiefe.
> Kühl und Trocken ...und Schnee! Ja! Schnee wär mal nicht schlecht.
> ...



Servus

Ja is schon der Wahnsinn, welche Verzögerrung so ein Schlammloch hat.
Wenn man dann noch stecken bleibt und so richtig mit den Füßen einsingt einfach geil so ne Schlammpackung. 
So hab hier mal die versprochenen Bilder . Zwar nich voll zugesaut, nur soviel wie die Waldautobahn und die Schotterpiste eben hergab.









Das war bis jetzt das extremste was ich hatte.





Lieben Gruss
Sascha


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ja is schon der Wahnsinn, welche Verzögerrung so ein Schlammloch hat.
> Wenn man dann noch stecken bleibt und so richtig mit den Füßen einsingt einfach geil so ne Schlammpackung.
> ...



das ganze sieht saugut aus!


----------



## Richi2000 (10. Dezember 2007)

Grüße!
Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ja is schon der Wahnsinn, welche Verzögerrung so ein Schlammloch hat.
> Wenn man dann noch stecken bleibt und so richtig mit den Füßen einsingt einfach geil so ne Schlammpackung.
> ...



sag mal, sind das die XTR Pedale, oder die XT, hatte skrupel,
dass das XTR-Grau nich so recht zum Rahmen passt?!


----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> sag mal, sind das die XTR Pedale, oder die XT, hatte skrupel,
> dass das XTR-Grau nich so recht zum Rahmen passt?!



Igggs Dee Ärrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Igggs Dee Ärrrrrrrrrr



---> schnell, er kollabiert


----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

ein Torque FRX im Schnee is einfach Scheeee   !!!!




 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rIbzuP2q_Q


----------



## braintrust (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi




sehr geiles video, hat mir den abend gerettet


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi



respekt!
landschaft + fahrtechnik + musik + schnitt =    

edit: gibts irgendwo ne liste mit den locations und der musik?


----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hob i eh gwusst............*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (10. Dezember 2007)

haha, andreas du bist so doof ( ich darf das sagen, ich bin sein bruder   )...die haben das andere video gemeint!
das nächste mal, nehmts mi gefälligst mit!


----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo Passt next Weekend TIROL!!!!!!!!! SNOIWBIKEN alles KLAR!!!!!!


----------



## unchained (10. Dezember 2007)

2 brüder, 2 frx ?  wie geil !


----------



## Hirnie (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi



Einfach nur ein Super Video!!! Wollt eigendlich erst einmal nur rein schauen, doch dann hab ich es ganz geguckt!! Geil!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2007)

Auweh, schon zwei Salzburger mit FRX -- da werd ich mich ja ordentlich leid sehen....






(außer bergauf....  )


----------



## dawncore (10. Dezember 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Super Video!!! Wollt eigendlich erst einmal nur rein schauen, doch dann hab ich es ganz geguckt!! Geil!



absolutes Top Video! IBC  

die drei weiß/schwarzen waren Nicolai Bikes


----------



## unchained (10. Dezember 2007)

tag dawn


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab erst die Hälfte des Videos gesehen, bin aber schon begeistert...

Echt gut geschnitten u. gefilmt, Top Fahrtechnik (vor allem die Versetzereien des Bikers mit dem weißen Radl gefallen mir) und phänomenale Berge!


----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## cos75 (10. Dezember 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> absolutes Top Video! IBC
> 
> die drei weiß/schwarzen waren Nicolai Bikes



Sind Cheetah Bikes. 

Hammer Video !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi



He alles klar, echt geiles Video...Respect........


----------



## Sascha1000 (10. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> sag mal, sind das die XTR Pedale, oder die XT, hatte skrupel,
> dass das XTR-Grau nich so recht zum Rahmen passt?!



Servus

Ja das sind die XTR Pedale. Die passen eigentlich ganz gut.
Ist zumindest mein Geschmack. Aber darüber läßt sich ja streiten.
Gruss
Sascha


----------



## xstephanx (10. Dezember 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> 2 brüder, 2 frx ?  wie geil !




hehe, jup, so is das  !


----------



## Sisu (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi



...hat zwar bei mir ewig gedauert, bis der geladen war....aber es hat sich gelohnt  super Locations und vor allem Acteure ....habe allerdings nur den Lago und den 2.Bikepark(Leogang) erkannt....würde mich mal interessieren wo der 1. Bikepark war 
aber von meiner Seite volle Punktzahl....falls es hier sowas zu vergeben gibt 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## unchained (10. Dezember 2007)

grandioses video  gefällt mir ausgezeichnet !


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Dezember 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren wo der 1. Bikepark war


Würde mich auch brennend interessieren -- die Northshore-Dinger sind ja famos!


----------



## thto (10. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Hier unser kleines Video mit Action von Vertriding-Bikepark....
> http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi




    wunderschön und sehr geil !!


----------



## cos75 (11. Dezember 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren wo der 1. Bikepark war
> Gruss
> Sisu


Ist Oberammergau.


----------



## Sisu (11. Dezember 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ist Oberammergau.



ok-danke...gut zu wissen, da waren wir bisher noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Lorbeeren... war aber erst unser erstes Video und von daher noch ausbaufähig (Kamerapositionen, Action..). Die Hardware wurde jedenfalls fürs nächste mal schon aufgerüstet, fehlt nur noch die Fahrtechnik


----------



## braintrust (11. Dezember 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> ein Torque FRX im Schnee is einfach Scheeee   !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch sehr nett so ...sieht nach spaß aus 

sag mal von wem das lied ist, Coheed And Cambria ?


----------



## Richi2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> auch sehr nett so ...sieht nach spaß aus
> 
> sag mal von wem das lied ist, Coheed And Cambria ?



Stimmt, steht ja auch im Anhang..


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren... war aber erst unser erstes Video und von daher noch ausbaufähig (Kamerapositionen, Action..). Die Hardware wurde jedenfalls fürs nächste mal schon aufgerüstet, fehlt nur noch die Fahrtechnik



WIE jetzt erstes Video  Das ist eins der besten Videos, die ich jemals gesehen habe.  
Ich wünsche EUCH viel ERFOLG und noch mehr Fahrspaß(geht das eigentlich?)

Gruß,


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren... war aber erst unser erstes Video und von daher noch ausbaufähig (Kamerapositionen, Action..). Die Hardware wurde jedenfalls fürs nächste mal schon aufgerüstet, fehlt nur noch die Fahrtechnik


Tiefstapler...


----------



## fitze (11. Dezember 2007)

Jau, very nice, das Video.
Also hab ich das jetzt richtig aufgefasst. Erster Bikepark war Oberammergau und zweiter Leogang? 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (11. Dezember 2007)

Genau. Leogang war ziemlich am Schluss


----------



## Tom33 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein wirklich feines Video


----------



## Sisu (11. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren... war aber erst unser erstes Video und von daher noch ausbaufähig (Kamerapositionen, Action..). Die Hardware wurde jedenfalls fürs nächste mal schon aufgerüstet, fehlt nur noch die Fahrtechnik



...kann mich da nur der Meinung von CanYOn_anschließen...ist wirklich eins der besten Videos ,die ich hier im Forum je gesehen habe....und das mit der Fahrtechnik ist absolut tiefgestapelt 
von euch könnten hier einige(vor allem meinereins)was Fahrtechnik angeht noch
so einiges lernen 

weiter so....freu´mich schon sehr auf eine Fortsetzung


----------



## Richi2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> Na die "Hoppala-Liste" ist doch noch etwas lang (wenns auch oft lustig ist). Hinterradlupfen allein reicht nicht, wenn mans nicht gescheit um die Kurve kriegt und vor allem am "Flow" auch in schwierigen Passagen müssen wir noch arbeiten und nächstes mal auch mehr davon filmen. Ich find nur Trialen ist auf dauer ned soooo spannend (zumindest im Film).
> Fortsetzung gibts sicher, wann wissen wir noch nicht, jetzt schneits ja erstmal...vielleicht gibts ja zur Abwechslung ein paar Freeskisequenzen und Snowbiken für zwischendurch. Leider dauerts halt immer ewig, bis das ganze Material geschnipselt ist.
> Grüße Richi


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. Dezember 2007)

Alle so beigeistert von dem Video, und ich kann es nicht sehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man was runterladen muss um das Video anzusehen?


----------



## Richi2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi 
rechte Maustaste-ziel speichern unter.... runterladen (ca.315mb) und dann geniessen


----------



## klaus_fusion (11. Dezember 2007)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Alle so beigeistert von dem Video, und ich kann es nicht sehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man was runterladen muss um das Video anzusehen?



Dass du nix siehtst liegt am Codec. Dann hörst du nur den Ton. Welchen du brauchst kann dir der Richi sicher sagen...

Lohnt sich voll!


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Dezember 2007)

xvid is das. geht z.b. mit http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich habe es jetzt gesehen, zwar nur bis zur Hälfte, aber ich bin begeistert =)


----------



## Freti (11. Dezember 2007)

@richi2000

Sauber. Ihr könnt nicht nur Fahrrad fahren, ihr könnt auch Filme erstellen.
In jeder Hinsicht meine Hochachtung.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (12. Dezember 2007)

Was für ein geiles Video.
Betrachte den Hut als gezogen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom23" (12. Dezember 2007)

obwohl ich eigentlich eine aviersion (aversion gegen avis) habe (stinkfauler, hecktischer, streamingverwöhnter snob), muss ich mir heute abend mal dat filmchen ziehen, so wie hier gelobt wird!


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mein Schatzi am Wochenende mal ein wenig eingesaut .... *fg*


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Na die "Hoppala-Liste" ist doch noch etwas lang (wenns auch oft lustig ist). Hinterradlupfen allein reicht nicht, wenn mans nicht gescheit um die Kurve kriegt und vor allem am "Flow" auch in schwierigen Passagen müssen wir noch arbeiten und nächstes mal auch mehr davon filmen. Ich find nur Trialen ist auf dauer ned soooo spannend (zumindest im Film).
> Fortsetzung gibts sicher, wann wissen wir noch nicht, jetzt schneits ja erstmal...vielleicht gibts ja zur Abwechslung ein paar Freeskisequenzen und Snowbiken für zwischendurch. Leider dauerts halt immer ewig, bis das ganze Material geschnipselt ist.
> Grüße Richi



Super Arbeit, Respekt!!! 
Meine Frau hat sich auch begeistert  aber mir verboten sowas zu fahren ...naja ich sag ihr dann nix davon...


----------



## Sascha1000 (12. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Schatzi am Wochenende mal ein wenig eingesaut .... *fg*
> 
> Sauber sauber.  Das einsauen macht ja immer richtig Spaß, wenn nur das Putzen danach nicht wäre.
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein heller Sand gewesen?
> Gruss


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> erkan1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich hab mein Schatzi am Wochenende mal ein wenig eingesaut .... *fg*
> ...


----------



## M!ke (13. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Schatzi am Wochenende mal ein wenig eingesaut .... *fg*



Meins schaut seit Sonntag ähnlich aus


----------



## Bechy (15. Dezember 2007)

So mein Neues ist da

GC 9.0 (2008).
heute gekommen und gefahren. Auf dem Bild ist es noch sauber.


----------



## Boombe (16. Dezember 2007)

@ richie

famos!
Ich bin begeistert! Ich wäre bei der Abfahrt wohl alle 10 Sekunden unfreiwillig abgestiegen- astreine Technik.
Bei min 10- wieviel kmh habts ihr da drauf?- es sieht schon im video wahnsinnig schnell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (16. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> So mein Neues ist da
> 
> GC 9.0 (2008).
> heute gekommen und gefahren. Auf dem Bild ist es noch sauber.
> ...


hoho, da freut sich aber jemand


----------



## cos75 (16. Dezember 2007)

Endlich hats in den Bergen südlich von München wieder ordentlich geschneit. Da wurde es Zeit für einen ordentlichen Nightride.  






Vor der Abfahrt noch ein lässiges Gruppenbild




Dem Reinhard ist kalt




Warum Skifahren, wenn man Biken kann







Gaudi im Schnee, was sonst.





Wenn man hinter der Kamera ist, hat man nur Bilder vom eigenen Bike alleine


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2007)

Neid! 

Hier gibts nur halbgefrorenen Dreck.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geil!


----------



## ashtray (16. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Neid!
> 
> Hier gibts nur halbgefrorenen Dreck.



Sei froh, hier oben im Norden (SH) gibt es nichtmal den. Ganz zu schweigen von halbwegs anständigen Bergen.


----------



## pjfa (16. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Dezember 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1159/dsc06114pw5.jpg
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8352/dsc06117fv1.jpg


What happened then?


----------



## pjfa (16. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> What happened then?



I land quit good but my photogafer don´t pick me  
Video... soon


----------



## pjfa (17. Dezember 2007)

Sunday Fun - Video


----------



## Bechy (17. Dezember 2007)

Tom33 schrieb:


> hoho, da freut sich aber jemand



Ja. Der hat sich jemand richtig gefreut


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2007)

pjfa schrieb:


> Sunday Fun - Video



Wow. Sunday and the sun is shining!  
I´m really jealous ´bout your weather. I was freezing to death yesterday - f**king cold, xtrem-cloudy and windy like hell


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> So mein Neues ist da
> 
> GC 9.0 (2008).
> heute gekommen und gefahren. Auf dem Bild ist es noch sauber.



oha, na dann kannste ja auf Podiumsjagd gehen....
ist das die Superbend variante des Duraflite, der sieht so arg gebogen aus auf dem bild....oder täuscht das?#

Wieso haste das rad nich in Grün genommen


----------



## tom23" (17. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ...Wieso haste das rad nich in Grün genommen



komische Frage....weil er es in der Hecke nicht mehr finden würde!


----------



## xstephanx (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (17. Dezember 2007)

Haha Bechy, geiles Foto 
Ne XTR Kurbel dadran wär schon noch toll... *schwärm*


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

tom23";4310385 schrieb:
			
		

> komische Frage....weil er es in der Hecke nicht mehr finden würde!



und warum fahren dann andere User Weiße FRX im Schnee??? HäHäHä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (17. Dezember 2007)

So,
mal nen Bild von meinem Canyon Torque 3 mit Sonderausstattung in artgerechten Händen^^.


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Und weil anteilsmäßig mindestens so viel "Canyon" montiert ist wie an manch anderem Bike hier zeige ich es euch nochmal  (bevor ich endgültig einsehe,das ich kein Canyon mehr fahre...)


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. Dezember 2007)

schicke lackierung. kann man da eigentlich den sattel komplett versenken? weil der helm im hintergrund deutet ja nicht gerade auf so nen der-sattel-bleibt-oben-cc-puristen hin


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Richtig gesehen!!! *Daumen hoch!! * (Ich wollte Missverständnissen vorbeugen) 

Die Stütze wird noch gekürzt,da sie nicht komplett versenkt werden kann..will nur erstmal mit Touren um die richtige Höhe zu finden...


----------



## Bechy (17. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> oha, na dann kannste ja auf Podiumsjagd gehen....
> ist das die Superbend variante des Duraflite, der sieht so arg gebogen aus auf dem bild....oder täuscht das?#
> 
> Wieso haste das rad nich in Grün genommen




Das ist die 9° Variante des Duraflite. Mir persönlich ist er zu sehr gebogen. Bevor es dann mit den Rennen richtig los geht, mache ich mir noch einen Ritchey WCS Carbon ran. Einen komplett geraden Lenker.
Außerdem hole ich mir sobald als möglich noch eine neue Sattelstütze, wieder die WCS Carbon, aber in der 400mm Variante. Die 350er ist leider zu kurz ;(


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> und warum fahren dann andere User Weiße FRX im Schnee??? HäHäHä



Gut, dass dann Schappi, in Weiser vorraussicht, sein Torque in Braun - passend zum Schlamm - gekauft hat  

btw @schappi: wann kommen denn die Fotos in artgerechter Haltung?


----------



## Sascha1000 (18. Dezember 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> So mein Neues ist da
> 
> GC 9.0 (2008).
> heute gekommen und gefahren. Auf dem Bild ist es noch sauber.



Wow sauber sauber  
Geiles Teil. Geht bestimmt vorwärts wie ne Rakete.
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg damit.
Gruss


----------



## Bechy (18. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es auch wahnsinnig geil....
vermisse es quasi schon  da ich es nicht mit zum Studium in Dresden habe . Quasi vor erst nur eine Wochenend-Beziehung LOL


----------



## tschobi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

komme gerade von einer kleinen Nachmittagsrunde.
Es war schw einekalt: aber das Wasser floss noch ;-)




Dafür schien die Sonne "volle Pulle". Das macht dann vieles wieder gut!



Leider keine Action Pics, denn mein bike-partner wollte selber mit aufs Bild ;-)





Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (19. Dezember 2007)

ICH_HATTE_ETWAS_LANGEWEILE_AUF_ARBEIT  

Viel Spaß und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

also irgendwie ....
mhhh.....
ja
neee
vielleicht
doch, ich hab den falschen job


----------



## dawncore (19. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche dir viel spaß mit der vorderen Bremse


----------



## beastly (20. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> doch, ich hab den falschen job



das versuch ich dir doch seit wochen klar zu machen


----------



## MasterAss (20. Dezember 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> komme gerade von einer kleinen Nachmittagsrunde.
> Es war schw einekalt: aber das Wasser floss noch ;-)
> ...



Man das hat echt gedauert bis ich den Tarn-Hund erkannt habe  

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Strunzel (20. Dezember 2007)

welcher tarnhund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Man das hat echt gedauert bis ich den Tarn-Hund erkannt habe
> 
> Schöne Fotos!


ich hab auch nach nem 2ten Mann gesucht, bis  ich den Hund dann gesehen hatte hat es auch ne weile gedauert, aber warum hat der keinen Orangen Streifen und "CANYON" am Unterbauch stehen?


----------



## Hirnie (20. Dezember 2007)

HEHE Den Hund hab ich auch erst jetzt gesehen


----------



## tschobi (20. Dezember 2007)

Muss mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob sie vielleicht Halsbänder mit ins Programm nehmen können!    ;-)


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Dezember 2007)

mit "pure dogging" schriftzug oder so ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

und aus nem alten Fahrradschlauch oder Reifen hergestellt,


----------



## Tom33 (21. Dezember 2007)

oder den missbrauchen


----------



## tschobi (21. Dezember 2007)

Tom33 schrieb:


> oder den missbrauchen



Jo, wie geil.... 

So, jetzt aber genug off topic. Sonst kommt man noch auf schräge Gedanken!  

;-)


----------



## androsch5378 (22. Dezember 2007)

Mei FRX im Schnee !!! 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rIbzuP2q_Q


----------



## androsch5378 (22. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaj8F6VSPcU

und ein kleiner Trailer eXtrem Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaj8F6VSPcU

NORDPark *Insbruck*


----------



## clk2106 (22. Dezember 2007)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich:
GC 9.0 SE





Diese Geschenke sind einfach die Schönsten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (22. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön


----------



## Sascha1000 (23. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## timtim (23. Dezember 2007)

ja ,genau !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Dezember 2007)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaj8F6VSPcU
> 
> und ein kleiner Trailer eXtrem Video:
> 
> ...



Fehlt mir irgendwie die Aktion für des das es ein Bikepark Vid sein soll.


----------



## Mike5 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen - jetzt muss ich auch mal posten!

Das erste Bild von meinem ES 5.0, direkt nach Erhalt im Spätsommer 2007.

Dann ein Bild nach der vorletzten Fahrt, eine schöne Delle im Rahmen nach dem das Bike nach einer zu vollen Vollbremsung   mich abgeschmissen hat und selbst dann gegen einen Pfosten geknallt ist.

Werde dann Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Bild von meinem leicht abgewandelten Bike zeigen: Mit XC-Rahmen in S anstatt ES in M!  

Mike

PS: Bitte keine Diskussionen um Sinn oder Unsinn eines XC Rahmens an einem ES, da gibt es schon eine Thread


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (24. Dezember 2007)

Sieht schon heftig aus die Delle. Da musste ja ganz schön die Bremse zugeknallt haben, damit das Bike mit so ner Wucht gegen den Pfosten schießt.


----------



## markus92 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hey,
ja das sieht heftig aus, sag mal brauchst du dann den Rahmen noch? Würdest den vll. verkaufen? Wenn ja ----> PN.


----------



## fitze (24. Dezember 2007)

Kling, Glöckchen, Klingelingeling....





[/IMG]


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2007)

Die sieht ja "fett "aus die Gabel.
Sag mal mit welchem Sag fährst du deinen Dämpfer?
ich fahre mit 40% dadurch spricht der Hinterbau sahnig an, aber uphill sacket er mir ganzschön ein.
Hast du da einen Trick um das durchsacken bergauf zu vermeiden?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (24. Dezember 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Kling, Glöckchen, Klingelingeling....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ej, das ist echt P-O-R-N-O!    
SEHRSEHRGEIL!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (24. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die sieht ja "fett "aus die Gabel.
> Sag mal mit welchem Sag fährst du deinen Dämpfer?
> ich fahre mit 40% dadurch spricht der Hinterbau sahnig an, aber uphill sacket er mir ganzschön ein.
> Hast du da einen Trick um das durchsacken bergauf zu vermeiden?
> ...



Bei einem Sag von 40% wirds mim durchschlagen bei nem Drop oder Sprung schon knapp. Da du ja nen Luftdämpfer hast, wäre mein Tipp, vor der Fahrt schon viel Luft drauf, sodass er recht hart ist und oben dann die Luft wieder rauslassen. Weil so viel ich weiss, hat der Dämpfer weder Lockout noch nen Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## fitze (24. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die sieht ja "fett "aus die Gabel.
> Sag mal mit welchem Sag fährst du deinen Dämpfer?
> ich fahre mit 40% dadurch spricht der Hinterbau sahnig an, aber uphill sacket er mir ganzschön ein.
> Hast du da einen Trick um das durchsacken bergauf zu vermeiden?
> ...



40% ? 
Hui also das wäre mir zu viel. Ich mag eher ein straffes Fahrwerk. Ich fahre ihn mit max 25%. Da spricht er imho trotzdem Klasse an, wippen tut nix und uphill auch kein Problem.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Mike5 (24. Dezember 2007)

@markus92

Canyon hat ein Crash-Replacement-Programm, dort bekommt man den Rahmen für 50% nach einem Unfall in den ersten drei Jahren. Allerdings wollen die dann den Rahmen behalten.  

@Trial-Knowledge

Jep, leider. Das Rad war mal gerade 5 Monate alt. Vor mir 2 Kollegen auf dem Weg in den Wald auf Teer unterwegs - ich direkt am Hinterrad. Dann stand dort ein blöder Pfosten mitten im Weg, die zwei Kollegen sehen ihn spät weil sie sich unterhalten, weichen noch so eben links und rechts aus, ich wunder mich über das Ausweichen und sehe plötzlich den Pfosten vor mir.   Ausweichen hätte bestimmt geklappt, ich habe mich aber tierisch erschrocken und die 203mm Bremse ziemlich gezogen...   Dann bin ich im hohen Bogen über den Pfosten geflogen (zum Glück), das Bike aber volle Elle gegen den Pfosten. Obwohl ich so schnell gar nicht war, schätze zwischen 25 - 30 km/h vor der Bremsung.

Bin vom Moped eigentlich Bremsen geübt, aber die Überschlagsneigung beim Rad habe ich nicht so gekannt. Habe jetzt Bremsen auf Teer geübt - für den neuen Rahmen!!  

@Fitze

Neet schlecht, merry christmas!!


----------



## markus92 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hmm... das ist blöd, nja, ich würde aber den Rahmen trotzdem noch weiter fahren, weil ich denke, wenn du keine schlimmen Sachen machst, wird er es überleben der Rahmen.


----------



## unchained (24. Dezember 2007)

blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (24. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hmm... das ist blöd, nja, ich würde aber den Rahmen trotzdem noch weiter fahren, weil ich denke, wenn du keine schlimmen Sachen machst, wird er es überleben der Rahmen.


   
und wenn es der rahmen ned überlebt, überlebt es dann "Mike5" ?

ich würde dieses Risiko mit einem so stark vorgeschädigten Rahmen nie eingehen wollen


----------



## markus92 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hi..
wieso?? Der Rahmen ist m.E nur leicht vohrgeschädigt und selbst wenn es zu einem bruch kommt, passiert dme mike nichts schlimmes bzw gar nichts, weil er ja mit dme Bike keine Meterhohen drops und die fetten Downhills runterbrettert.


----------



## unchained (24. Dezember 2007)

sei besser still


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi..
> wieso?? Der Rahmen ist m.E nur leicht vohrgeschädigt und selbst wenn es zu einem bruch kommt, passiert dme mike nichts schlimmes bzw gar nichts, weil er ja mit dme Bike keine Meterhohen drops und die fetten Downhills runterbrettert.



Das mag sein - sieht für mich auch nicht so schlimm aus. 
Aber wer will mit so etwas rumfahren? Sieht doch echt k***ke aus. 
Wenn der Rahmen eh schon 5 Jahre alt wär, so als Drittrad, ok.

OT: das Crash-Replacement finde ich ja nicht sooo dolle, weil das im Grunde der Rahmenpreis lt. Katalog abzüglich Listenpreis Dämpfer ist.


----------



## Mike5 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr zwar keine Drops oder richtig Downhill, aber schon Trails, wo es links oder rechts arg bergrunter geht und der Tacho > 35 km/h anzeigt. 

Auch mal enge Passagen bergab, wo rechts ein Geländer aus Metall ist usw. Also einige Passage, bei denen ich keine Rahmenbruch erleben wollte!  

Richtig Sch... sieht es auch aus, wohl wahr. Trotzdem bin ich nicht überzeugt, dass der Rahmen wirklich hält. Wenn ich das wäre, würde ich die Delle spachteln und dann lackieren lassen. Das wäre deutlich billiger. Aber da ich mir nicht sicher bin und Canyon auch zum Tausch rät - lieber 500 investieren als später im Rollstuhl sitzen und sagen: "Ach, hätte ich doch bloß die 500...". 

@cxfahrer

Echt, ist der Dämpfer so teuer? Dann wär es echt kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Mike5 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hab gerade mal geschaut. Laut http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1366 kostet der DÃ¤mpfer offiziell 379â¬, ist aber fÃ¼r 250â¬ zu bekommen.

Dann wÃ¤re das Programm nicht so schlecht. 999â¬ - 249â¬ = 750â¬. Sprich das Programm wÃ¼rde mir immer noch 250â¬ sparen. Allerdings ist das dann nur 25% - und nicht 50%, was es so suggeriert!


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> 40% ?
> Hui also das wäre mir zu viel. Ich mag eher ein straffes Fahrwerk. Ich fahre ihn mit max 25%. Da spricht er imho trotzdem Klasse an, wippen tut nix und uphill auch kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



bei 25% SAG und ohne Springen, wieviel Ferderweg nutzt du denn da aus?

Ich fahre vorwiedend  steile  Singletrails (ohne Sprünge)und nur bei 40% SAG nutze ich den Federweg einigermassen aus.

Frohe Weihnachten
Schappi


----------



## fitze (24. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> bei 25% SAG und ohne Springen, wieviel Ferderweg nutzt du denn da aus?
> 
> Ich fahre vorwiedend  steile  Singletrails (ohne Sprünge)und nur bei 40% SAG nutze ich den Federweg einigermassen aus.
> 
> ...



Naja...also ich zähle jetzt mal alles unter 30-40cm als Stufe und nicht als Springen. Das kommt nämlich auf jeder Tour vor. Dann nutze ich den FW schon zu ca. 85% Sobald halt mal ein höherer Absatz kommt auch zu 100% (also bis zu dem jeweilig eingestellten Bottom Out)

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Rocco 26 (25. Dezember 2007)

Bitte diesen Beitrag löschen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2007)

Kleine Skipistenbikerei...

Bergauf unter Eiszapfen...




ES mit Lyrik aufgerüstet...




Das neue Schmuckstück meines Bruders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (25. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Kleine Skipistenbikerei...
> 
> Bergauf unter Eiszapfen...


Hallo!

Ist das auf der neuen (für Biker _natürlich_ verbotenen  ) Forststraße auf den Untersberg oder was in deiner Heimat?

Varadero


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Dezember 2007)

hey FloImSchnee
geile gegend in der du wohnst...
bei uns liegt kaa schnee... sch*****


----------



## Mike5 (25. Dezember 2007)

Wow, Neid - was für ein Traumwetter und Kulisse!  

Da habt ihr bestimmt 'ne Menge Spaß gehabt! Jihaaa.

Mille grazie, allein der Gedanke sorgt für ein Grinsen in meinem Gesicht!  

Mike


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2007)

Danke!

@varadero: nein, das war auf der Katrin, Bad Ischl.


----------



## Strunzel (25. Dezember 2007)

So, hier kommt das ESX 7.0 Special, wie gestern versprochen.

Die Abensonne hat so toll geschienen weil es Inversions-Wetter gab. Bissel weiter unten ist dann alles gefroren.


----------



## Didi123 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hast'n da für'n Pariser über den Dämpfer gezogen? 
Hört man doch nur Schlechtes von...?!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2007)

Zerkratzen die Gleitfläche, weil durch das Neopren doch Dreck durchkommt.

RUNTER DAMIT!


----------



## braintrust (26. Dezember 2007)

aber sonst: schick


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Dezember 2007)

@Strunzel

schickes Bike. Wieviel wiegt das denn mit dem DT Swiss Systemlaufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenXC (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde. Nun hab ich also auch mein XC7 und möche es euch nicht vorenthalten. Die erste Ausfahrt heute auf verschneiten Feldwegen war für mich so beeindruckend, daß mich plötzlich aufkommender Eisregen überhaupt nicht gejuckt hat...............


----------



## Mike5 (26. Dezember 2007)

Verschneite Feldwege sind sicherlich nett!

Habe allerdings heute Familentag und Schlittenfahrt mit Sohnemann vorgezogen, morgen ist aber auch eine Schneeausfahrt geplant!  

Hast du noch mehr Bilder, auf dem ist nicht viel zu sehen, ausser der Canyon-Schrift...

Mike


----------



## KarstenXC (26. Dezember 2007)

Ein weißes Bike macht sich fototechnisch natürlich immer schlecht im Winter. Und Bilder mit den Lieblingen auf- hinter- oder unter der Couch gibt es hier auch schon genug. Aber für alle, die noch kein weißes XC7 auf der Homepage von Canyon entdeckt haben, gibts jetzt also noch ein bescheidenes Handybild hinterher................


----------



## Strunzel (27. Dezember 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> @Strunzel
> 
> schickes Bike. Wieviel wiegt das denn mit dem DT Swiss Systemlaufradsatz?




ich weiß es nicht genau was es wiegt. im angebot stand es leider nicht drin.und eine wage für das teil hab ich jetzt auch nicht zur hand. ich hab aber sowiso schon den langen Syntace vorbau gegen einen kürzeren Syncros DH getauscht. (scheiss firmennamen   )

wisst ihr was man gegen schlecht gelaunte SRAM-umwerfer tun kann, die weite Jeanshosen nicht mögen? das blöde ding hat mir schon fast eine ganze naht aufgerissen weil ich das hosenbein nicht zusammenbinden konnte. (bei meinem anderen Shimano XT ist das nicht so). ich bräuchte vielleicht auch noch einen kurbel-schutz damit ich nicht das ganze kettenöl immer abbekomme.


----------



## varadero (27. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> .. ich bräuchte vielleicht auch noch einen kurbel-schutz damit ich nicht das ganze kettenöl immer abbekomme.


Wenn du 4 Löcher + M4er Gewinde in dein KB bohren/schneiden kannst, dann hier Teil 17 + 18 besorgen.


----------



## Strunzel (27. Dezember 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Wenn du 4 Löcher + M4er Gewinde in dein KB bohren/schneiden kannst, dann hier Teil 17 + 18 besorgen.



tja, oder das blatt mit löchern besorgen. grml. bei mir sind nämlich keine dran. canyon hat den antrieb dermaßen zusammengestückelt aus verschiedenen herstellern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses threads zukommen...
hier ein paar Kinderfotos aus dem noch jungen Leben meines ESX... 

Kurz nach der Geburt:





Nach den ersten Schritten:





Mit eineinhalb Monaten der erste Besuch im natürlichem Lebensraum seiner Spezies:




Dolomiten; irgendwo in Richtung Schlern

Rumtollen in heimischen Gefielden des Besitzers:




Sit-Tourentag '07; oberhalb von Overath)

Das erste mal Schnee....




Zittauer Gebirge; Blick auf den Hochwald

Die bisherigen Kinderkrankheiten:
- nach 2 Wochen klaffende Wunde am Fuß wegen Stollenabriss am Nobby Nix
- Schwachwerden der Sattelstützenklemme (im natürlichen Lebensraum)... Freiheitsdrang?
- abgerissenes Schaltwerk... beim tollen im Schnee

Erziehungserfolge:
- sehr gehorsam
- fleißig
- für jeden Spaß zu haben

Kurz gesagt: Ich habe die Patenschaft bisher kein Stück bereut 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> wisst ihr was man gegen schlecht gelaunte SRAM-umwerfer tun kann, die weite Jeanshosen nicht mögen?


Hosenbein hochkrempeln oder mit Gummizug/Klettband o.ä. zusammenbinden.

@schnegge: fesches Radl!


----------



## clk2106 (27. Dezember 2007)

nein, das bike ist nicht nur herumgestanden seit 2005...  

gründlichst zerlegt und penibelst geputzt und gefettet...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Dezember 2007)

Nen VRO. Nett!


----------



## E=MC² (28. Dezember 2007)

Alpha, wann gibts eigentlich mal neue Bikeaction von dir?


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2007)

So, heute auch wieder mal einen Ausflug gemacht...

Die Stelle am Starnberger See, an dem unser Kini - Ludwig II. ertrunken sein soll ... 





Noch ein kleiner Blick in die Berg'





Gerhard


----------



## clk2106 (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Dezember 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Alpha, wann gibts eigentlich mal neue Bikeaction von dir?



Winter = Auszeit.. Leider.


----------



## MasterAss (30. Dezember 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Winter = Auszeit.. Leider.



Schwach! Raus aus´m Haus, im Winter ein ganz anderes Erlebnis.


----------



## pjfa (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter1304 (31. Dezember 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Winter = Auszeit.. Leider.



Weichei !


----------



## privy (31. Dezember 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Und weil anteilsmäßig mindestens so viel "Canyon" montiert ist wie an manch anderem Bike hier zeige ich es euch nochmal  (bevor ich endgültig einsehe,das ich kein Canyon mehr fahre...)



 hi farodin,
warst du gestern in namedy-andernach mit 2 kollegen unterwegs, sah zumindest nach deinem radel aus.
in natura siehts im übrigen noch besser aus. 

privy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Winter = Auszeit.. Leider.



warum antwortest du eigentlich nicht auf PNs?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Dezember 2007)

clk2106 schrieb:


> ....


Werden die Radln in Linz nur geschoben, oder wia?  




Mein kleiner Bruder u. ich waren vorgestern auch ein bisschen unterwegs...

Erst mal bergauf...













Was aufgrund des Schnees teilweise ganz schön anstrengend war...









Dann endlich runter, olé...
















Lustig war's....





Notiz für mich: das nächste Mal wieder mit voll aufgeladenem Lampenakku fahren....


----------



## unchained (31. Dezember 2007)

ich will auch


----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Winter = Auszeit.. Leider.


 
Pussy.

Ich wünschte bei uns würde Schnee liegen..


----------



## Sascha1000 (31. Dezember 2007)

wow
Geile  Bilder und ne super schöne Landschaft. 
Will auch haben.... 
Gruss
Sascha

PS: Wünsch allen noch nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Pussy.
> 
> Ich wünschte bei uns würde Schnee liegen..



bei uns liegt kein Schnee, weiß auch nicht was der Alpha hat...


----------



## clk2106 (31. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Werden die Radln in Linz nur geschoben, oder wia?



Natürlich!  

Na, grundsätzlich haben wir sie mehr herumgeworfen, zumindest bergab.
Nachdem nur einer in der Runde auf Spikesreifen gesetzt hat, ist der Rest rumgeeiert und mehr gelegen als gefahren. 

Haben kleine Videos mit der Digicam gemacht, wo sich dann doch was bewegt, aber das is nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (31. Dezember 2007)

See you in 2008


----------



## Co1n (31. Dezember 2007)

bin froh, dass ich Alphas Zeuch net lesen muss. Aber habt ihr euch schonmal seine Homepage oder was das is angeguckt?? xD

Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen. Ein Lacher jagt den Nächsten!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. Dezember 2007)

ich finde die HP echt nicht schlecht. so lustig er auch sein mag aber die HP ist ihm echt gelungen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Dezember 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Pussy.
> 
> Ich wünschte bei uns würde Schnee liegen..



Hab leider angst vor steinen, die ich dank Schnee nicht sehe...


----------



## stick007 (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

anbei mal ein Fotos von meinem Canyon Nerve ES 6 Modelljahr 2005:

Gruß
Björn


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
nicht ganz zum Thema, aber ich zähle auf Mithilfe und Mitgefühl 
Mir wurde mein ES6 zwischen dem 23.12 und dem 29.12 in Ko-Ehrenbreitstein aus dem Fahrradraum gestohlen. Irgend ein A... hat sich damit wohl zu Weihnachten beschenkt.
Nerve ES6 (anthrazit)
Single Track vorne Onyx hinten XT
Maxxis Swampthing
Fox 36 Van R
Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale und Vorbau (55mm)

Falls sich jemand fragt, wie man so ne Gabel in ein ES einbauen kann
-die lag halt ungenutzt rum und das Bike fuhr sich traumhaft damit (für mich)

Denke so ein Bike sollte auffallen, obwohl wohl (leider) niemand so blöd ist und damit rumfährt.
Wünsche eine guten Rutsch usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> anbei mal ein Fotos von meinem Canyon Nerve ES 6 Modelljahr 2005:
> 
> ...



Hallo Björn.
und wie läuft das ES so mit Rohloffnabe?
Irgendwlche Probleme mit Resonanzen, wippen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stick007 (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schappi,

ich muss sagen das ich die Nabe erst gestern eingebaut habe.
Somit verfüge ich nicht über Langzeiterfahrungen.

Ich habe aber in schon mehreren Threads gelesen, dass Du Dich auch schon mit dem Thema Canyon mit Rohloff Speedhub beschäftigt hast.
Die erste Ausfahrt heute war aber sehr positiv. Die Schaltung schaltet völlig ohne Verzögerung und seidenweich. Auch das Schalten im Stand ist absolut geil. Es ist möglich 6-7 Gänge mit einem Dreh zu schalten.

Der Fahrrad wippt nicht mehr oder weniger als vorher. Positiv ist auch, dass kein Shimano Schaltwerk mehr gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt. In den unteren Gängen macht die Nabe leichte surrende Geräusche. Daran gewöhnt man sich wahrscheinlich, wie ich mich an das Klappern der Louise FR Hebel auch gewöhnt habe.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bechy (1. Januar 2008)

GC 9.0 ... der erste Renneinsatz.


----------



## Hennin (1. Januar 2008)

privy schrieb:


> hi farodin,
> warst du gestern in namedy-andernach mit 2 kollegen unterwegs, sah zumindest nach deinem radel aus.
> in natura siehts im übrigen noch besser aus.
> 
> privy



Hehe, lol. Dann warst du also der, der den Reifen geflickt hat?
Ich war der mit dem blauen SX   

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Januar 2008)

@Bechty, da wollen wir mal ein Erfahrungsbericht. Gab es hier für HT-Renner eher selten und sicher besser als die Marketing-Genudel "super Vortrieb, startet wie Rackete ab", den man immer zu lesen kriegt.


----------



## Der P (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke das hier dürfte vielleicht der richtige Thread für mein Anliegen sein. 
Ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar Bildern des Ultimate CF. Ich hab mich schon ein bißchen durch den Thread hier geklickt, aber 32X Seiten sind dann doch bissl unübersichtlich 
Also wenn jemand ein hat, würd mich über ein paar Bilder freuen,

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Bechy (2. Januar 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> @Bechty, da wollen wir mal ein Erfahrungsbericht. Gab es hier für HT-Renner eher selten und sicher besser als die Marketing-Genudel "super Vortrieb, startet wie Rackete ab", den man immer zu lesen kriegt.



Also viel gibt es nicht zusagen...

Vorher bin ich XC3 2005 gefahren. Habe es bissl racemäßig gemacht und bin damit Rennen gefahren (Marathon/CC). War gut. Aber immer noch Fully und Lockout (vorn wie hinten ;(   )
Und nun bin ich mit dem GC 9.0 das Erste gefahren. Und es ist GEEEEEEILLLLLL. Es ist sehr direkt (ist wahrscheinlich bei jedem HT so  ). Das geringe Gewicht merkt man auch (zuvor hatte ich ca 14kg) und die Gabel ist wunderbar. Die 85mm werden super genutzt und reichen.
Auch gut gefällt mir der Lockout. Dann ist das Rad eine Rakete. Auf der Geraden und natürlich am Berg wird der Lockout reingehaun und ab geht es.

Der Kurs ging gut zufahren, ein klein wenig winklig war er... aber man hat alles gut unter Kontrolle. Fährt sich prima.
Auch die Geometrie passt super zu mir... fühlte mich sofort wohl drauf.

Für mich hat sich jeder Cent gelohnt.
Wenn ich nächstes meine Ergebnisse noch ein wenig verbessern könnte, wäre es klasse 


(Auf meiner HP wirst du auf dem Laufenden gehalten, was das Rad und die Eindrücke vom Rad entspricht.)

MfG,
tony


----------



## Didi123 (2. Januar 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar Bildern des Ultimate CF.


Posting #4209!


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Januar 2008)

Bechy schrieb:


> Also viel gibt es nicht zusagen...
> 
> (Auf meiner HP wirst du auf dem Laufenden gehalten, was das Rad und die Eindrücke vom Rad entspricht.)



Also ich finde, dass ist schon ziemlich viel 
Hatte deine Unterschrift völlig übersehen. Werde mal reinschauen. Danke


----------



## thory (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ein Gutes Neues 2008:

hier seht Ihr mein Rad beim warten auf die Abfahrt am frühen Morgen des 1.1.:




und hier GerhardO mit seinem Torque bei der gestrigen Neujahrstour:




Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. Januar 2008)

Thory - Dein "wartendes Rad" ist eines der besten Canyon-Fotos, dass ich 2008 gesehen habe!  

Schee wars gestern!

Järcht


----------



## Mister P. (2. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein ´04er Yellowstone




Hat sich seit dem Kauf doch sehr verändert.

Gruß


----------



## johnnyg (2. Januar 2008)

Bin eben noch ne Runde kurz bevor es dunkel wurde durch den Wald gebraust. Wurde dann doch recht schnell düster.  

Kann mir jemand ne gescheite Lampe empfehlen die kein Vermögen kostet?


Ach und dass ich unpassende Pedale am XC hab weiß ich selbst  aber ich steh nicht auf Klickies.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Januar 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne gescheite Lampe empfehlen die kein Vermögen kostet?


Fenix P3D. Mit 2 Sätzen CR123A-NiMH-Akkus, wunderbar klein/leicht/stark.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

2 x Fenix L2D Premium, eine am Lenker, eine am Helm. Mit 2 Sätzen AA Akkus Sanyo 2700mAh. Sonst wie vor !

Code cpf8 beim Zahlen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bechy (2. Januar 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ´04er Yellowstone
> 
> 
> Hat sich seit dem Kauf doch sehr verändert.
> ...




Stimmt, sehr schön 
Wieviel wiegt es nun?


----------



## Mister P. (2. Januar 2008)

@Bechy:

Hatte es noch nie an einer Waage hängen, aber von den Teilen her müsste es um die 11 Kilo liegen.


----------



## Didi123 (2. Januar 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ´04er Yellowstone
> 
> Hat sich seit dem Kauf doch sehr verändert.



Die Reifen sehen nicht so toll aus. Nimm schwarze!


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

Heute habe ich mein neues Bike (Nerve ES8) abgeholt 
Das ganze wurde ein Monat ZU FRÜH geliefert  

Nun mal ein paar Bilder. In den nächsten Wochen folgen ausführlichere 



























modifiziert:
Laufräder: DT Swiss E2200
Griffe: Ergon Enduro
Ganganzeige demontiert

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch erstmal =) Fehlt da nicht das Dreieck zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr?


----------



## renderscout (3. Januar 2008)

wo willstn da noch nen Dreieck dazwischenbekommen? Is nen S Rahmen oder?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2008)

Servus,

anbei mal ein Foto von meinem Torque, das bei dem gestrigen Snowride auf dem Weg zum Brocken im Hochharz entstanden ist.





Die Schwalbe Big Betty fährt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut im Schnee und das Fahrwerk funktioniert auch bei den Temperaturen gut.





Wir waren gestern auch, abgesehen von einem Bergwerk Hardtail Fahrer aus Schierke kommend, die einzigen Verrückten im Hochharz 

Auf der Rückfahrt vom Brocken bei unter -5°C, die einem wie gefühlte -20°C vorkamen, funktionierte die Schaltung trotz durchgehender Schaltzüge aber nicht mehr sonderlich gut. Wahrscheinlich haben sich die Züge zu stark zusammen gezogen und das Fett wurde hart. Eine Feinjustierung sorgte kurz für Besserung - perfekt war es aber nicht.

Schöne Grüße,


----------



## artymod (3. Januar 2008)

Irgendwann ist die Zeit gekommen wo jedes Canyon mal unter die Dusche muss. Bei mir war es heute soweit


----------



## MasterAss (3. Januar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> anbei mal ein Foto von meinem Torque, das bei dem gestrigen Snowride auf dem Weg zum Brocken im Hochharz entstanden ist.
> 
> ...



Wie war denn der Wind oben? Wir wollen morgen hoch, es ist aber Windstärke 6 angesagt...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie war denn der Wind oben? Wir wollen morgen hoch, es ist aber Windstärke 6 angesagt...



Du war eigentlich absolut in Ordnung, wenn man sich wirklich warm genug angezogen hat. Solltet ihr oben noch was essen wollen, sucht euch aber ein windschattiges Plätzchen und begeht nicht den Fehler wie wir, mit den Bikes genau oben an der Bahnhoftrasse zu essen 
Richtig windig und schweinekalt war es erst oben beim Stein. Das waren dann locker gefühlte -20°C und weniger bei dem Wind  
Trinkschlauch des Rucksacks am besten gut isolieren oder lieber Flaschen im Rucksack transportieren. Mein Trinkschlauch war zwar gut geschützt - das Camelbak Mundstück fror aber dennnoch ein 

Viel Spaß - das war eine mords Gaudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (3. Januar 2008)

und noch eins............


----------



## Damistam (3. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mein neues Bike (Nerve ES8) abgeholt
> Das ganze wurde ein Monat ZU FRÜH geliefert
> 
> 
> ...




Da du ja doch schon einiges verändert hast willst du dann wirklich noch n DHX reinmachen... ich mein jetzt aus dinanzieller Sicht? 

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse:  GRATULATION zu deinem Bike sieht jetzt  schon sehr nice aus. Vorallem der ROTE LRS  


Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Hobel


----------



## fitze (3. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mein neues Bike (Nerve ES8) abgeholt



Sieht sehr geil aus mit dem E2200.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch erstmal =) Fehlt da nicht das Dreieck zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr?



Habe einen S Rahmen. Das Gusset (Dreieck) wurde dann weggelassen, da sonst kein Platz für den Dämpfer mehr besteht. Laut Canyon soll die Stabilität wie bei jedem anderen Rahmen sein.
Sowas nennt man auch "Gewichtstuning"  




Damistam schrieb:


> Da du ja doch schon einiges verändert hast willst du dann wirklich noch n DHX reinmachen... ich mein jetzt aus dinanzieller Sicht?
> 
> Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse:  GRATULATION zu deinem Bike sieht jetzt  schon sehr nice aus. Vorallem der ROTE LRS
> 
> ...



Nene, den DHX habe ich mir doch nicht zugelegt. Habe bisher recht viel positives vom Monarch gehört. Probiere den erst einmal aus. Da fande ich die Laufräder optisch wie technisch eine bessere Anschaffung.


----------



## varadero (3. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mein neues Bike (Nerve ES8) abgeholt
> Das ganze wurde ein Monat ZU FRÜH geliefert
> 
> Nun mal ein paar Bilder. In den nächsten Wochen folgen ausführlichere
> ...


WOW! Geil!  
Das neue ES8 lacht mich auch schon die ganze Zeit an - ich muß doch meinen Youngtimer auch endlich mal in den Ruhestand schicken!  

Aber darf man fragen, warum du den Laufradsatz geändert hast?
Nur der (tollen) Farbe wegen, oder? 

Der rote O-Ring am Dämpfer ist auch ein netter Farbfleck!

Danke
Varadero


----------



## privy (3. Januar 2008)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hehe, lol. Dann warst du also der, der den Reifen geflickt hat?
> Ich war der mit dem blauen SX
> 
> Gruß Tobi



hi hennin,
stimmt und beim wechsel habe ich mir den ersatzschlauch auch gehimmelt aber ein freundlicher zeitgenosse an der tankstelle fuhr mich heim nach neuwied.

privy


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> WOW! Geil!
> Das neue ES8 lacht mich auch schon die ganze Zeit an - ich muß doch meinen Youngtimer auch endlich mal in den Ruhestand schicken!
> 
> Aber darf man fragen, warum du den Laufradsatz geändert hast?
> ...



Der DT Swiss Laufradsatz ist um einiges stabiler und etwas breiter gebaut als der von Sun. Zwar wiegt der auch 300-400 g mehr, aber das nimmt man für Stabilität gerne in Kauf. Die Farbe war jetzt nicht hauptausschlaggebend zum Kauf, mehr die Stabilität.


----------



## johnnyg (3. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fenix P3D. Mit 2 Sätzen CR123A-NiMH-Akkus, wunderbar klein/leicht/stark.





cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2 x Fenix L2D Premium, eine am Lenker, eine am Helm. Mit 2 Sätzen AA Akkus Sanyo 2700mAh. Sonst wie vor !



Ja die machen einen guten Eindruck, wobei ich eher zu der L2D tendieren würde wegen den AA Akkus, nur die ist so lang... 
Wie ist das denn mit der Halterung? Sitzt die Lampe da wirklich fest drin? Ich kann mir das bei diesem Klettverschluss nicht so ganz vorstellen wie die darin halten soll.

Und ist der Lichtkegel auch einigermaßen breit? Nicht das man nur einen kleinen Spot vor sich ausgeleuchtet hat. Aber ihr scheint ja von denen überzeugt zu sein, sonst würdet ihr sie ja nicht empfehlen.

Man bestellt ja direkt in den USA, wie habt ihr das mit der Bezahlung gemacht?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Der DT Swiss Laufradsatz ist um einiges stabiler und etwas breiter gebaut als der von Sun. Zwar wiegt der auch 300-400 g mehr, aber das nimmt man für Stabilität gerne in Kauf. Die Farbe war jetzt nicht hauptausschlaggebend zum Kauf, mehr die Stabilität.



Mann, da hat aber einer ordentlich investiert  
Will bald mal live sehen. Und das wird in Boppard wohl besser gehen wie dein altes


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Januar 2008)

From Coast to Coast :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Mann, da hat aber einer ordentlich investiert
> Will bald mal live sehen. Und das wird in Boppard wohl besser gehen wie dein altes



Auf jeden Fall 
Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du fährst. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Wie ist das... ...wirklich ...? .
> Und ...? ... wie habt ihr das ... gemacht?



Fredlink. bevors zu OT wird. Spottig, aber gut. Vergiss den Code nicht. Paypal. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit. Halterung vom Baumarkt für 30ct oder als Helmhalterung die von der Sigma.

@Monsterwade: erinnert mich irgendwie an was...Puerto Naos..

@sebot: wenn dir die Farbe egal ist können wir ja dann tauschen wenn ich meins mit 6.1d hab...


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fredlink. bevors zu OT wird. Spottig, aber gut. Vergiss den Code nicht. Paypal. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit. Halterung vom Baumarkt für 30ct oder als Helmhalterung die von der Sigma.
> 
> @Monsterwade: erinnert mich irgendwie an was...Puerto Naos..
> 
> @sebot: wenn dir die Farbe egal ist können wir ja dann tauschen wenn ich meins mit 6.1d hab...



Ganz egal ist mir die Farbe ja nicht  Sie hat nur meine Kaufentscheidung nicht hauptsächlich beeinflusst


----------



## MasterAss (3. Januar 2008)

sebot, was fährst du für Pedale? Danke!


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> sebot, was fährst du für Pedale? Danke!



Sind die SHIMANO PD-M 646. Werden aber leider nicht mehr produziert. Nachfolger sind dann die 647. Hab anstatt dem Alu-Käfig einen Kunststoff-Käfig


----------



## MasterAss (3. Januar 2008)

Danke, denn ich such noch was gescheites für´n Winter


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Und ist der Lichtkegel auch einigermaßen breit? Nicht das man nur einen kleinen Spot vor sich ausgeleuchtet hat.


Lampenleuchtvergleich.
Aufgrund des Lichtkegels würde ich klar die P3D ggü. der L2D bevorzugen.


----------



## MasterAss (4. Januar 2008)

Dann sollte man aber auch die P3D zweimal nehmen und auf dem Helm montieren. Eine einzelne hat keine besonders gute Ausleuchtung.

Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte Nightmare von Lupine geholt. Die ist 2 Jahre alt und der Akku läuft noch gute 3 Stunden bei voller Pulle.

Habe 250 bezahlt und ich denke, dafür bekomme ich nix gescheiteres mit ähnlichem Handling in der Montage und ebenso guter Ausleuchtung. Das ist ein echtes Trailmonster, wie ich finde.


----------



## Schulle (4. Januar 2008)

@sebot, goiles Teil (vor allem die Laufräder  ), Sag mal hast Du bei der Montage der Griffe auch so kämpfen müssen? Ich hab sie zwar jetzt drauf aber die sitzen so bombenfest, die lassen sich nicht mehr drehen (justieren). K.A. wie ich die wieder abbekommen soll.
Und passten die "Lenkerendkappen" problemlos? Bei mir passten Sie nicht (waren zu klein).
Wäre nett wenn Du mir mal Bescheid geben könntest

Gruß Schulle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> @sebot, goiles Teil (vor allem die Laufräder  ), Sag mal hast Du bei der Montage der Griffe auch so kämpfen müssen? Ich hab sie zwar jetzt drauf aber die sitzen so bombenfest, die lassen sich nicht mehr drehen (justieren). K.A. wie ich die wieder abbekommen soll.
> Und passten die "Lenkerendkappen" problemlos? Bei mir passten Sie nicht (waren zu klein).
> Wäre nett wenn Du mir mal Bescheid geben könntest
> 
> Gruß Schulle



Griffe passen bei mir einwandfrei, auch die Abdeckungen. Den linken Griff habe ich so mit purer Gewalt draufbekommen, bei dem anderen habe ich zuerst den Lenker und das Griffinnere mit Wasser eingeschmiert, dann hat das problemlos geklappt.
Hast du mal die Schraube an den Enden komplett rausgenommen? Denn die stellt die Spannung ein?


----------



## Nobby2 (4. Januar 2008)

@ schulle und sebot
kann  man bei den griffen den eigentlichen griff (Gummiteil) drehen ohne das sich die äußere Montageschelle mitdreht? wenn nicht wäre die skala ja eher schwachsinnig wenn die schelle sich mitdreht


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @ schulle und sebot
> kann  man bei den griffen den eigentlichen griff (Gummiteil) drehen ohne das sich die äußere Montageschelle mitdreht? wenn nicht wäre die skala ja eher schwachsinnig wenn die schelle sich mitdreht



Den Griff kannst du nicht mehr drehen wenn du die Schraube an der Schelle angezogen hast.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Griffe passen bei mir einwandfrei, auch die Abdeckungen. Den linken Griff habe ich so mit purer Gewalt draufbekommen, bei dem anderen habe ich zuerst den Lenker und das Griffinnere mit Wasser eingeschmiert, dann hat das problemlos geklappt.
> Hast du mal die Schraube an den Enden komplett rausgenommen? Denn die stellt die Spannung ein?



Die gehen wieder ab. mit viel gewalt:

http://www.nanokultur.de/Mountainbi...-Enduro-Griffe-GE1-S-Test-Kritik-Meinung.html

und sind wieder gegen die besseren P1M getauscht..

ANsonsten, für sowas: Mit spüli einreiben.


----------



## johnnyg (4. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Griffe passen bei mir einwandfrei, auch die Abdeckungen. Den linken Griff habe ich so mit purer Gewalt draufbekommen, bei dem anderen habe ich zuerst den Lenker und das Griffinnere mit Wasser eingeschmiert, dann hat das problemlos geklappt.
> Hast du mal die Schraube an den Enden komplett rausgenommen? Denn die stellt die Spannung ein?



Bei mir sind die Griffe nur so drauf geflutscht, hatte schon bedenken das die sich  beim Fahren verdrehen, aber sie halten bis jetzt noch einwandfrei. 


Heute an der halb zugefrorenen Ahne im Habichtswald bei Kassel...


----------



## MasterAss (5. Januar 2008)

Boah, bei dem Wetter mit Trinkflasche?  
Haste, keine schmerzempfindlichen Zähne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (5. Januar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Boah, bei dem Wetter mit Trinkflasche?
> Haste, keine schmerzempfindlichen Zähne?



War schön erfrischend so kalt


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Januar 2008)

Das ist besser als jeder Kühlschrank bzw. jedes Eisfach


----------



## McFisch (5. Januar 2008)

Aber nicht vergessen Zucker, Salz oder sonst etwas ins Wasser reinzutun, denn sonst gefriert der Flascheninhalt doch sehr schnell.


----------



## M!ke (5. Januar 2008)

Wir hatten gestern unser 1. kleines internes Nachtrennen , kurz Nightkriterium gefahren und hatten eine mords Gaudi  

Es waren 3 Canyons am Start. Von 2en gibts einigermassen brauchbare Bilder.

Da wir alle möglichen Backstein schweren Bikes dabei hatten, haben wir beschlossen auch noch eine 2. Wertung zu fahren. Wieviel Watt aufgewendet wurden um den Rundkurs ca. 3km und 120 Höhenmeter zu überwinden  

Hier beim Wiegen:







Auf der Strecke: 












Wer Bock zum Stöbern hat, die restlichen Bilder gibts hier.


----------



## MasterAss (5. Januar 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> War schön erfrischend so kalt



Ich fahre im Winter immer mit warmen Tee aus´m Camelbak


----------



## timson1000 (5. Januar 2008)

gibts da keine komischen Rückstände? Kann jetz nicht beschreiben was ich meine, aber bei Tee hatte ich Bedenken...
Klappt das gut?


----------



## MasterAss (6. Januar 2008)

Ja, kein Problem, außerdem reinige ich die Camelbak-Blase eh danach. D.h. ich spüle sie ordentlich mit heißem Wasser durch, dabei Mundstück abnhemen, damit es durch den Schlauch laufen kann. Anschließend kommt die Blase inne Gefriertruhe. (keine Angst, dauert alles maximal 3 Minuten)

Alternative zum Tee ist warmes Wasser mit Powerbar Wildfrucht Carbo-Drink


----------



## timson1000 (6. Januar 2008)

ok, alles klar danke tut sicher gut bei kaltem Wetter. Werd ich nächste Tour mal testen.


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2008)

Ich lass die Blase offen trocknen mit abgenommenem Mundstück. 
Hab sie schon drei Jahre in Gebrauch und keine Algen/Schimmel.
Aber immer gut mit heissem Wasser durchgespült nach den Touren.

Fülle sie mit 1/3 Apfelsaft und dann heisses Wasser drauf. So hab
ich selbst nach drei Stunden noch was warmes zum Trinken.


----------



## androsch5378 (6. Januar 2008)

* und auch wider was zum ABKÜHLEN * [ATTAC
H]136886[/ATTACH]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (6. Januar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Anschließend kommt die Blase inne Gefriertruhe. QUOTE]
> wieso das denn


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Januar 2008)

Bakterien?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Bakterien?



richtig


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Januar 2008)

Also das mit der Tiefkühltruhe habe ich bisher nur bei stinkenden Schuhen gemacht 

Meine Trinkblase reinige ich immer nach der Tour mit heißem Wasser und antibakteriellem Spüli. Dann noch einige Zeit in dem warmen Wasser liegen lassen... heiß auswaschen und Lufttrocknen. Ich habe die Trinklblase schon seit 2003 im Einsatz und keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> antibakteriellem Spüli


Die Menschheit macht schon komische Sachen. Antibakterielles Spüli, damit die Hautflora bei Spülen auch garantiert kaputt geht. Sowas gibts wirklich? Und sich dann über rissige, trockene Hände wundern und mit irgendwas anderem Nachschmieren.

Genauso bekloppt wie antibaktierielle Mülltüten. Damit auf keinen Fall auf der Deponie auch nur die Chance besteht das irgendwelche Bakterien anfangen das zu zersetzen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. Januar 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Menschheit macht schon komische Sachen. Antibakterielles Spüli, damit die Hautflora bei Spülen auch garantiert kaputt geht. Sowas gibts wirklich? Und sich dann über rissige, trockene Hände wundern und mit irgendwas anderem Nachschmieren.
> 
> Genauso bekloppt wie antibaktierielle Mülltüten. Damit auf keinen Fall auf der Deponie auch nur die Chance besteht das irgendwelche Bakterien anfangen das zu zersetzen.



Und was würde der Professor empfehlen, wie man am besten seine Blase säubert?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Januar 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Menschheit macht schon komische Sachen. Antibakterielles Spüli, damit die Hautflora bei Spülen auch garantiert kaputt geht. Sowas gibts wirklich? Und sich dann über rissige, trockene Hände wundern und mit irgendwas anderem Nachschmieren.
> 
> Genauso bekloppt wie antibaktierielle Mülltüten. Damit auf keinen Fall auf der Deponie auch nur die Chance besteht das irgendwelche Bakterien anfangen das zu zersetzen.



Wenn du dahingehend so empfindlich bist, solltest du Handschuhe benutzen


----------



## MasterAss (6. Januar 2008)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> MasterAss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anschließend kommt die Blase inne Gefriertruhe. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2008)

Säubern:

Mit heißem Wasser ausspülen und dann mit dem "Aufspanner" trocknen. Nach ein paar Stunden den Rest Wasser ausgießen und mit einem Küchenkrepp nachtrocknen. Den Spanner drin lassen, damit es komplett austrocknen kann. Da schimmelt nichts.

Bei mir kommt allerdings auch nur eins in den Sack: Wasser.

Einmal im Jahr kommt ein "Correga Tabs" rein. Der Geschmack ist nach dem ersten benutzen weg.

Ich hab die Blase seit vier Jahren und sie hat noch nie Spüli gesehen.

Zum Thema Handschuhe: Jeder wird dagegen empfindlich sein, die Haut mag ihrere Bakterien nämlich.

Aber: Jeder spült wie er mag. OT Ende von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2008)

Ich hab vorhin mein Canyon ein paar Mikrogramm leichter gespült - jetzt ist ENDLICH die blöde schwarze Farbe am Oberrohr ab...OHNE Spüli. Nur heisses Wasser.

Ich find heissen Tee in Trinkflaschen in der hinteren Trikottasche besser, das wärmt so schön das Kreuz.


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2008)

Na? Mal wieder ein Paar Sommer-Berge-Sehnsuchtsfotos in der trüben Winterzeit?





















und Bike, fertig renoviert für neue Taten in 2008...





Allen Canyon-Treibern ein schönes neues Jahr und immer ne handbreit Waldboden unter den Reifen...


----------



## baldur (6. Januar 2008)

Auf der Köbler Alm


----------



## Gunnar (7. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und Bike, fertig renoviert für neue Taten in 2008...
> 
> ...



Schick - was ist das denn für eine Sattelstütze?
EDIT: hast ja auch große Pics bei Dir... Welche Ausführung der Maverick ist das, Gewicht, Preis...?

Grüße ins Wiehengebirge ;-)


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

Von wem war beim grossen Design Wettbewerb dieses Designß
ich habe da mal eine Frage zu.

gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:
von wem war beim grossen Boby Roots Designwettbewerb dieses Design?





[/url][/IMG]

ich habe dazu ein paar Fragen die ich gerne per PN klären würde.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (8. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage:
> von wem war beim grossen Boby Roots Designwettbewerb dieses Design?
> 
> 
> ...



Is aber jetzt nicht Derjenige der auf dem Bild seine Signatur hinterlassen hat, oder? Das wär ja zu einfach...


----------



## renderscout (8. Januar 2008)

das Bild ist von "derTukan".


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

renderscout schrieb:


> das Bild ist von "derTukan".



danke!
habe ihm eben eine PN geschickt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (8. Januar 2008)

Das Design ist der HAMMER!


----------



## Co1n (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute!

Will mein Canyon dieses Jahr nur noch geringfügig erweitern.

geplant:
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau
XTR Umwerfer (dazu neue Shifter. aber welche??)
Leitungen auf ein gesundes Maß kürzen
Lenker schmaler machen

Welche dezenten Veränderungen kann man noch vornehmen, ums einfach besser zu machen? Lenker tauschen? Welcher würde passen?

Vllt hat ja jmd gute Vorschläge! (aber bitte nich sowas wie Gabel tauschen )






[/URL][/IMG]
 greetz, Co1n


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (8. Januar 2008)

Wieso Lenker tauschen? Einfach auf beiden Seiten auf das gewünschte Maß kürzen, fertig.


----------



## Co1n (8. Januar 2008)

Naja ich meine halt man könnte ja nen anderen Lenker nehmen (nich wegen der Breite). Habe derzeit nen RaceFace AirAlloy irgendwas. Find den jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Welche dezenten Veränderungen kann man noch vornehmen, ums einfach besser zu machen?


Ich frage mich, welche relevanten Verbesserungen du von den bereits erwähnten, geplanten Änderungen erwartest...


Co1n schrieb:


> Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau
> XTR Umwerfer (dazu neue Shifter.)
> Lenker tauschen?


----------



## Co1n (8. Januar 2008)

relevant in punkto besserer Qualität/Gewicht und einfach Optik. 
Ja und beim Umwerfer wohl Funktionalität oO.


----------



## braintrust (8. Januar 2008)

wie wäre der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (8. Januar 2008)

Ja schaut gut aus. Obwohl ich etwas mehr Kröpfung gut fände. Und Carbon muss es aus kostengründen auch nicht unbedingt sein.
Gibts von Thomson eigtl keine Lenker?


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Januar 2008)

Sattelstützen und Lenker aus Carbon würde ich aus Prinzip meiden, da diese Teile geklemmt werden. Wäre mir zu umständlich, immer darauf achten zu müssen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

Sonderlich leicht wird das Radl mit der Gabel nie werden, folglich würde ich Investitionen in teure Kleinigkeiten (gewichtsmäßig) wie Stütze/Lenker/Vorbau sehr genau betrachten. Häufig zahlt man viel Geld für lächerliche Ersparnisse. 50-150g auf/ab machen bei einem 13-14kg-Rad in der Praxis überhaupt nix aus.

Ad Umwerfer: da macht wohl die Präzision der Einstellung bzw. die "Frische" der Bowden mehr aus als der Unterschied zw. den einzelnen Produktklassen...


----------



## Co1n (8. Januar 2008)

Ich habe derzeit überhaupt noch keinen Umwerfer Flo  Von daher ist da alles eine Investiton wert. Das die Gabel zu schwer ist, weiß ich auch. Trotzdem kann man ja bei anderen Teilen etwas aufs Gewicht achten. Die Thomson Teile sehen ja auch einfach mal schejn aus. Soll halt insgesamt 'runder' werden.

greetz


----------



## vtrkalle (8. Januar 2008)

nimm einen kürzeren und steileren Vorbau, dann hast du den gleicher Effekt und das wiegt weniger
http://www.gute-teile.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=154783abfb19838/shopdata/index.shopscript




Co1n schrieb:


> Ja schaut gut aus. Obwohl ich etwas mehr Kröpfung gut fände. Und Carbon muss es aus kostengründen auch nicht unbedingt sein.
> Gibts von Thomson eigtl keine Lenker?


----------



## vtrkalle (8. Januar 2008)

besser sind Teile aus Scandium, die wiegen weniger uns sind stabiler als Carbon


Christian_74 schrieb:


> Sattelstützen und Lenker aus Carbon würde ich aus Prinzip meiden, da diese Teile geklemmt werden. Wäre mir zu umständlich, immer darauf achten zu müssen.


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2008)

wie werden die geklemmt?


----------



## vtrkalle (8. Januar 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wie werden die geklemmt?



wie Aluminium


----------



## kopfkissen (8. Januar 2008)

@ Torque FR 8.0 Fahrer
Würdet ihr sagen das T FR 8.0 sei bergtauglich oder ist uphill damit eine reine quälerei? Und wie schwer ist es in etwa?
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (8. Januar 2008)

Gewicht----> Canyon seite
und zum uphill. Es ist nicht (nur) für sowas gebaut, aba es ist ohen größerer Probleme möglich


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder was zum Thema des Threads...






Die Auf"fahrt" arg eisig...




Mein Hausberg: 




Angenehm lang...




Bei der Abfahrt glücklicherweise etliche einigermaßen apere Stellen...




Lektion für heute: Gummi greift auf Eis ... nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

Fehlpost.


----------



## Quellekatalog (8. Januar 2008)

Jetzt kommen dann eh die 2,3er Spikes, dann wird's (noch) lustiger...


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. Januar 2008)

@Flo
sehr sehr schöne Bilder. Wünschte wir hätten so ein geiles Winterwetter wie ihr  
Wo ist das genau und wie fährt sich die Lyrik?


----------



## tschobi (8. Januar 2008)

Warum hast du die spikes noch nicht drauf?
Ist doch genau das richtige momentan, bei dem überfrorenem Schnee, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (8. Januar 2008)

Gewicht vom Torque: meins hat ca.17kg Für den Uphill (ohne absenkbarer Gabel) schon genug, man kommt aber überall problemlos rauf (auch 2000Hm wenn man sich anstrengt) . Wer sich ein Torque überlegt, legt auf den Uphillrekord ohnehin keinen Wert. Wichtig ist nur, DASS man überall rauf und vor allem wieder RUNTER kommt


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2008)

@sebot: Bad Ischl/Salzkammergut/Österreich.
Lyrik ist wunderbar steif, Länge ist sehr angenehm (flacher Lenkwinkel), angenehm lineares Einfederverhalten. Zur Federei kann ich aber erst im Frühjahr mehr sagen, am Schnee merkt man davon nicht viel.

@tschobi: du hast recht, allerdings hab ich die wieder zurückgeschickt, nachdem ich den Tipp bekommen habe, dass es die (breiteren) Nokian Freddy's Revenz auch in einer einigermaßen leistbaren Version gibt. Diese hab ich nun bei meinem Händler bestellt.


----------



## GerhardO (9. Januar 2008)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> @ Torque FR 8.0 Fahrer
> Würdet ihr sagen das T FR 8.0 sei bergtauglich oder ist uphill damit eine reine quälerei? Und wie schwer ist es in etwa?
> Martin



HÄ???
Sei ma ned bös, aber die Frage ist eigentlich überflüssig. Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Ja, das Tork ist ABSOLUT BERGTAUGLICH! 

Bedenke aber auch: Bergtauglich ist auch ein Schlauchboot - man muss nur wissen, wie man's aufn Berg bekommt! 

Durch die Ausstattung (absenkbare Gabel - kleines KB vorne) ist es auch (u.a.) dazu gedacht, nen berg selber hoch zu fahren, um dann einen schönen Trail wieder runter zu rauschen. 

Hoffe, ich konnte Deine Zweifel zerstreuen!

G.

@Flo: Die Lyrre sieht aus der Perspektive schon seeeeeehr laaaang aus... 20cm FW???


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Angenehm lang...



deine Kabelverlegung sieht aber recht Abenteuerlich aus....
bist hoffentlich kein Elektriker


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @Flo: Die Lyrre sieht aus der Perspektive schon seeeeeehr laaaang aus... 20cm FW???


Hehe, ja, ich hab die perspektivische Verzerrung des Weitwinkelobjektivs wirken lassen... 



erkan1984 schrieb:


> deine Kabelverlegung sieht aber recht Abenteuerlich aus....
> bist hoffentlich kein Elektriker


Elektroniker, war ich mal zumindest.
Und ja, die Verlegung ist tatsächlich abenteuerlich. War leider notwendig...
Der Bremsschlauch ist gerade noch lang genug (hoffe, ihn mir nicht bei einem Sturz mal abzureißen), deshalb ist dieser so seltsam gerade "vor" der Gabel verlegt. Das Kabel des Tachos hab ich dann so abenteuerlich herumgeschlungen, um bei allen Federwegseinstellung bzw. auch voll eingefedert Kontakt zum Reifen zu vermeiden.
Wäre der Bremsschlauch länger, würde dieser in einem Bogen runtergeführt, wodurch ich das Tachokabel eleganter verlegen hätte können...


----------



## thory (9. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...- man muss nur wissen, wie man's aufn Berg bekommt!
> ...







sorry gerhard, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen 

Aber stimmt schon: man kann mit dem Torque sehr schön bergauf radeln

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## GerhardO (9. Januar 2008)

Ich werds wohl bis zum Lebensende er*tragen* müssen! Danke, dass du soooo fürsorglich bist! 

Nein, Tobi meinte sogar, es sei eines der besten Bike-Bilder des vergangenen Jahres... Klar, waren ja auch der beste Biketräger und der beste Bike-Fotograf zusammen! 

Grüetzi,
der Sherpa-Järcht


----------



## MasterAss (9. Januar 2008)

Mit euch würd ich auch gern mal auf Tour


----------



## tom23" (9. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ich werds wohl bis zum Lebensende er*tragen* müssen! Danke, dass du soooo fürsorglich bist!
> 
> Nein, Tobi meinte sogar, es sei eines der besten Bike-Bilder des vergangenen Jahres... Klar, waren ja auch der beste Biketräger und der beste Bike-Fotograf zusammen!
> 
> ...



Alpha würde sagen, es ist ein bescheidener Gang geschaltet, hehe..

Das Bild ist klasse


----------



## kopfkissen (9. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Infos. Ist ein super Forum mit netten Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. Januar 2008)

Ich würd den Kabelbinder wegmachen. Wenns blöd läuft, kannste dir da einiges kaputt machen.


----------



## GerhardO (9. Januar 2008)

tom23";4369748 schrieb:
			
		

> Alpha würde sagen, es ist ein bescheidener Gang geschaltet, hehe..
> 
> Das Bild ist klasse



Sorry für die arge Übertreibung! Gottseidank haben alle anderen genauso gelitten! 



> Mit euch würd ich auch gern mal auf Tour



Ich würd nicht mit mir auf Tour gehen, aber ich hab wohl keine Chance...!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2008)

@ Flo: ich habe mein Tachokabel hinter der Brücken (nicht Krone) von der Bremsseite auf die andere Seite verlegt, sieht eleganter aus und ich wär mir auch nicht sicher ob die Beschichtung der Standrohre das Kabel immer ertragen wird, gerade wenns mal schlammig wird.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich würd den Kabelbinder wegmachen. Wenns blöd läuft, kannste dir da einiges kaputt machen.


Das halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich...


@cracy-racer: danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe und mir seeeehr langweilig ist, werd ich da vielleicht mal herumbasteln....


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich...
> 
> 
> @cracy-racer: danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe und mir seeeehr langweilig ist, werd ich da vielleicht mal herumbasteln....



Was passiert mit dem Kabelbinder wenn du mit deiner Gabel fast nen Durchschlag bzw. nen Durchschlag hast?! Meinste nicht, dass er sich in die Dichtung drückt und se dadurch beschädigt?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gabel so weit durchschlägt, dass die Krone die Dichtungen berührt. Bei den Gabeln, bei denen ich's getestet habe (Talas, Skareb) war da immer noch genug Platz...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (9. Januar 2008)

Ca. 1 cm ist Durchschlagschutz. Also ich hab mein Kabel auch weggemacht. Klar ist es zum Vorteil, wenn man weiss wie weit die Gabel einfedert, aber wenn man mal die richtige Einstellung gefunden hat, brauch man es auch nicht mehr. Aber ist Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache. Dann lass es dran, war ja nur ein Tipp von mir.


----------



## fitze (9. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gabel so weit durchschlägt, dass die Krone die Dichtungen berührt. Bei den Gabeln, bei denen ich's getestet habe (Talas, Skareb) war da immer noch genug Platz...



Doch! Meine Lyrik hat den Federweg wirklich komplett bis zur Krone genutzt. Beim Durchschlag war der Schmodder an der Krone festgepresst. Also ich wär mit dem Kabelbinder auch vorsichtig.
Meine 66 jetzt federt auch komplett bis zur Krone.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## E=MC² (9. Januar 2008)

Du hast die SL1 ATA, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (9. Januar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Du hast die SL1 ATA, oder?



ja


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2008)

OK, danke für die Tipps, ich werd's beobachten u. ggf. den Kabelbinder entfernen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2008)

meine Lyrik hat den Kabelbinder auch schon bis zur Krone hochgeschoben...dann kam er ab aus Angst um die Dichtung.


----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> meine Lyrik hat den Kabelbinder auch schon bis zur Krone hochgeschoben...dann kam er ab aus Angst um die Dichtung.



Bei mir auch! Eine Dichtung hat sich nämlich schon aufgelöst. Jetzt hab ich sie eingeschickt.


----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)

So hier die Bilder meines ersten Canyon Bikes Nerve XC 5.0

Man ist das Bike GEIL  ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11803

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11804

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11806

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11807

ich liebe diese bike und am we wird es erst einmal getestet


----------



## renderscout (10. Januar 2008)

bissl weiter unten im Fotoalbum sind die direkt Links die du kopieren kannst zum verlinken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)

also so


----------



## renderscout (10. Januar 2008)

feinchen!  

Ganz schön weit draussen deine Sattelstütze oder?!


----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)

jo auf max ;-) 

aber auch einfach nur so  

wird am sa eingestellt ca 5 cm tiefer oder auch 10 cm...


----------



## Racerbike (10. Januar 2008)

mal eine ganz andere frage wie fahre ich am besten 
meine scheibenbremse ein?

man sage mir ca. 30 mal von 30 kmh auf 0 kmh bremsen...


----------



## Co1n (10. Januar 2008)

auf das die Schöne nie zerkratzt!

erm..... Einfach fahren und mal kräftig am Hebel ziehen?? Was willst du jetzt hören? Rate dir aber sicher davon ab dich ans Auto zu hängen und schleifen zu lassen....


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Januar 2008)

Jep, stell bloß den Sattel runter. Sonst hast du bald nicht nur Rücken- und Nackenprobleme, sondern auch mit deinen ...ähem... Juwelen  
Mit dem Einbremsen kann man wohl so machen. Ich bin auf der ersten Tour erst vorsichtig angegangen und nach ´ner Zeit merkt man, 
dass sich die Bremsleistung aufs Optimum verbessert hat.
Aber feines Teil!
Ich finde das neue Design von Schwalbe für die Beschriftung ziemlich gelungen.
Verdammt! Will auch schwarze Bremshebel für meine Avid7... grummel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Januar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> mal eine ganz andere frage wie fahre ich am besten
> meine scheibenbremse ein?
> 
> man sage mir ca. 30 mal von 30 kmh auf 0 kmh bremsen...



langsam einfahren. also fahr ganz normal, und achte darauf, dass sie am anfang nicht so zieht.

die 30x vollbremsung sagen nur auss, dass danach die bremse erst einigermassen flutschen sollte. heisst a ber nicht, dass du den berg runterfliegst udn 30x runterbremst bis alles blockert.


----------



## stick007 (11. Januar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> langsam einfahren. also fahr ganz normal, und achte darauf, dass sie am anfang nicht so zieht.


  

Dann fahr mal mit nicht eingebremsten Bremsbelägen in die Berge. Das die Bremse nicht so zieht ist die eine Sache, das Andere ist, das die Standfestigkeit (fading) deutlich schlechter ist gegenüber einer eingebremsten Bremse.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2008)

Sollte sich rumgesprochen haben, Alphas "Tips" zu ignorieren.

Sinn und Zweck des Einbremsens ist es zu erreichen das die Beläge vollkommen plan auf der Scheibe aufliegen und durch die dabei einstehende Wärme die teilweise organischen Verbindungen in den Belägen dazu zu kriegen optimale Reibwerte zu bekommen.

Die Bremse soll "ziehen". Wer sie nicht dosieren kann, soll mit Hebelabstand und Druckpunkt spielen.

Ein paar Vollgas auf Null Bremsungen sollten es schon sein.

Ich habe dafür einen "Anlaufhügel" und einen Bremspunkt. Nett zu sehen, wie nach ein paar Bremsungen der Bremsweg immer weiter sinkt.

Sobald sich nichts mehr beim Bremsweg tut, hör ich auf.

Achja, Asphalt ist Plicht, sonst kann man eh nicht voll ziehen und immer schon das Gewicht nach hinten, sonst gehts über den Lenker.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Januar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> langsam einfahren. also fahr ganz normal, und achte darauf, dass sie am anfang nicht so zieht.



Der Kerl spricht echt ne andere Sprache. Ich versuchs seit gestern, komme aber einfach nicht hinter den Sinn dieser Aussage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Januar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Der Kerl spricht echt ne andere Sprache. Ich versuchs seit gestern, komme aber einfach nicht hinter den Sinn dieser Aussage


Was ist so schwierig? So lange die Bremse noch nicht gründlich eingefahren ist, "zieht"/greift/beißt/bremst sie noch nicht richtig...



Bei einer harmlosen Tour die Bremse einzufahren kann ich mir schon auch vorstellen -- soo dramatisch ist das jetzt wieder nicht...

Am einfachsten: ein paar mal kräftig zusammenbremsen bis die Bremse einigermaßen beißt, dann eine entspannte Tour ohne allzu gefährliche Stellen u. mit einigen Abkühlpausen.


----------



## tom23" (11. Januar 2008)

wer solche 
Stunts abzieht, braucht einfach perfektes Material, und da ist eine perfekte Bremse nur ein kleines Zahnrad im Getriebe!!


----------



## vtrkalle (11. Januar 2008)

Stunds nennst du das    



			
				tom23";4375408 schrieb:
			
		

> wer solche
> Stunts abzieht, braucht einfach perfektes Material, und da ist eine perfekte Bremse nur ein kleines Zahnrad im Getriebe!!


----------



## tom23" (11. Januar 2008)

ne, stunts


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Macht doch mal nicht son Aufriss wegen dem blöden Bremse einfahren, als wenn das schlimm wäre, sofort ne Tour zu fahren. Muss ja nicht gleich schwierige Schlüsselstellen fahren, oder die Alpenpässe bezwingen.

Und man brauch mit Sicherheit keine riesen Aktion starten, von wegen Einfahrhügel und so. Kann man natürlich, wer Bock hat.
Das hört sich alles so an hier, als würde man bei einer neuen Bremse ins Leere greifen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Und man brauch mit Sicherheit keine riesen Aktion starten, von wegen Einfahrhügel und so. Kann man natürlich, wer Bock hat.


Braucht man nicht, korrekt. Ist aber mal interessant es zu tun, damit man mal mitkriegt wie schlecht eine uneingebremste Bremse ist.


----------



## vanmaxis (11. Januar 2008)

kurz gesagt die Beremsscheibe sollte zwei, drei mal so richtig heiß werden


----------



## markus92 (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,
fahr einfach deine einfachsten touren, aba mit dem gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass die Bremse noch nicht soo gut ist.


----------



## Co1n (11. Januar 2008)

tom23";4375408 schrieb:
			
		

> wer solche
> Stunts abzieht, braucht einfach perfektes Material, und da ist eine perfekte Bremse nur ein kleines Zahnrad im Getriebe!!




Alpha du bist so lächerlich. Deine Vids wie auch deine nanoseite und erst recht deine Kommentare hier sind echt der Hammer. Am Besten finde ich aber, wie du deine 'Stunts' in der Zusammenfassung selber ins lächerliche ziehst, um deine praktisch gegen Null tendierende Fahrtechnik zu überspielen. 

Ich mein Junge du wirst doch wohl selber gemerkt haben, dass du mehr als gerade ausfahren eigtl fast nicht hinbekommst. Wozu dann diese Vids?!?! Satire hin oder her.

ps: das 'hängende' Bein (das bei dir ja praktisch immer da is...) sieht allerdings schon fast gut aus..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Januar 2008)

Alpha ist der helge Schneider des IBC Forums. Sieh es mal so.


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht, korrekt. Ist aber mal interessant es zu tun, damit man mal mitkriegt wie schlecht eine uneingebremste Bremse ist.



Weiß ich doch, 



deswegen schrieb ich ja auch wer Bock hat. Wie auch immer, ist eigentlich auch wurscht!


----------



## dacrazy1 (11. Januar 2008)

Sodele...habe mal auch ein paar Fotos von meinem älteren XC9 und mir raufgeladen...

Monte Tamaro WC-Strecke 2005



Passo del Gallo


----------



## Racerbike (11. Januar 2008)

da habe ich ja was los getretten mit der bremsserei hier  

ich lass meine erst mal verglasen  

thx für die tipps


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Januar 2008)

tom23";4375408 schrieb:
			
		

> wer solche
> Stunts abzieht, braucht einfach perfektes Material, und da ist eine perfekte Bremse nur ein kleines Zahnrad im Getriebe!!



Jetzt versteht mich mal einer..

Ach ja. Ich würds übrigens für die Harten wie unser Null-Chef-YO Man machen: Mächtig rumms drauf und die Piste runter bis die neue Disc glüht wie Schmis-Carbon-Discs am F1 Renner. Fazit nach der Tour sind verglaste Pads. Aber wenigstens wird die Disc schön schwarz sein. 

Aber, wie man hier nachlesen kann:

http://www.nanokultur.de/Mountainbi...Juicy-7-203-185-2006-Test-Kritik-Meinung.html

Bin ich kreativ in der Beanspruch des Materials. Das gab übrigens auch gute Möglichkeiten, persönlich zu testen, wie man am gescheitesten einfährt. Statt einfach nur Stuss zu laben wie unser Yo Doktor, lieber selbst mal praktisch erfahren.

Und Fazit aus der Story: Einfach mal easy einfahren. Das beste mit dem Material. Und nach den ersten paar Km den Hügel Runter kann man die Disc härter rannehmen.

So. Und für die Fans der Page: Bin noch am Sparen für ein:

http://www.fome.de/webshop/products/Bike/Protection/Protektoren/Impact-Armour.html?refID=002

Und nen gescheiten Helm. Damit Krasse Videos 2008 noch entstehen.


----------



## pjfa (12. Januar 2008)

With flash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (12. Januar 2008)

damn cool ... do they have those in white?


----------



## pjfa (12. Januar 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> damn cool ... do they have those in white?



Yes


----------



## markus92 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wo kann man die kaufen?


----------



## pjfa (12. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo kann man die kaufen?



http://www.bikeit.co.uk/euro.asp


----------



## oo7 (12. Januar 2008)

blue looks sweet, too


----------



## markus92 (12. Januar 2008)

hi, ich kenn mich da in dem shop nird, aus wie kann man da was bestellen? und gibt es die nicht in DE??


----------



## vanmaxis (12. Januar 2008)

hi, hier ist der linke http://www.bikeit.co.uk/tyres_list.asp?subID=tyr_stripes


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Kannst auch bei eBay schauen, musst nur "Wheel Stripes" eingeben.


----------



## markus92 (12. Januar 2008)

und dann?
and then?


----------



## Alpenbua (12. Januar 2008)

Hi, darf zufällig schon jemand ein Canyon CF 2008 (9.0 SL z.B.) sein Eigen nennen und würd sich bereit erklären, es hier der Öffentlichkeit "zur Schau zu stellen???
Kann mir nichts Spannenderes vorstellen, als das Modell endlich mal in "Natura" zu sehen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (12. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> hi, ich kenn mich da in dem shop nird, aus wie kann man da was bestellen? und gibt es die nicht in DE??


Vielleicht hier.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Die bei eBay kosten 9â¬ und paar zerquetschte. Reinschauen lohnt.


----------



## behles (12. Januar 2008)

so hier mal mein Canyon Yellowstone hat aber schon XTR Shifter und XTR Schaltung die Kurbel fehlt leider noch!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

die Bremshebelstellung sieht recht unbequem aus.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Januar 2008)

das is bestimmt fürs vertriding, wenn der schwerpunkt ganz tief hinten hängt...


----------



## behles (12. Januar 2008)

findet ihr die Bremshebelstellung nicht optimal??? Wie würdet ihr denn einstellen weiter hoch oder runter oder soll der Hebel näher an den Lenker?? 

Ich finde es so ganz bequem aber änder auch was wenn ihr meint es wär so besser


----------



## Racerbike (12. Januar 2008)

ich persönlich würde sie mir ein paar grad weiter nach unten stellen.

aber sonst ein schickes bike


----------



## GerhardO (12. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich sollte sich jeder seine Bremshebel so einstellen, wie es ihm persönlich taugt.
Grundsätzlich aber sollten die Bremshebel in einer Linie mit den Armen stehen. natürlich dann, wennst draufhockst!

Veim Vertriden natürlich flacher! 

G.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Die Bremsen sollten so gestellt sein, dass wenn Du dich am Lenker festhälst und die Ausstreckst es eine gerade Linie ergibt. Das ist am gesündesten, wegen der Durchblutung. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, aber wenn Du so zurecht kommst und es bequem findest, warum nicht. Jedem das seine. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

2 mal das gleiche. Das nächste Mal werde ich die Seite aktualisieren.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Was ist "Vertriden" eigentlich? Nichtmal mein Freund Wikipedia konnte mir helfen.


----------



## E=MC² (12. Januar 2008)

Das was z.B. diese Jungs machen.


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2008)

Oder mal anders ausgedrückt:

Das was 95% der Jungs in diesem Forum niemals machen werden...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Für mich sieht das aus wie mit schicken Bikes schicke Singletrails entlang zujagen. Es wird wahrscheinlich etwas mehr sein, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

Das kommt nur darauf an wie schräg man die Kamera hält.

Hier kann man das gut erkennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke. Vertriden wird wahrscheinlich die Abkürzung für vertikal riding sein. Dankö =)


----------



## Co1n (13. Januar 2008)

Hi leutz. Hab ma eine Frage:

Ich fahre mein Nerve hinten mit 135mm. Vorne werkelt meine 120mm Shiver. Dann wäre es doch sinniger hinten auf 125mm zu gehen, oder?
Habe nur leider keinen Drehmomentschlüssel und bin mir daher unsicher ob ich den Dämpfer nach Gefühl anziehen sollte. 
Kann man das machen? Oder lieber nur mit Schlüssel?!?!

Danke für Hilfen. greetz


----------



## Didi123 (13. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> ...leutz...
> 
> ...greetz



Häh...?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab die kleine Hohlschraube mit nem langen Inbus abgebrochen.
Aber irgendwie ist das hier doch völlig OT...ich will mal ein paar schöne Bilder von Torks sehen!


----------



## Co1n (13. Januar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Häh...?



klasse didi. danke für die hilfe.


----------



## tschobi (13. Januar 2008)

Drehmomentschlüssel braucht man nicht. Einfach mit viel Gefühl- wie bei den Frauen ;-)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ich hab die kleine Hohlschraube mit nem langen Inbus abgebrochen.
> Aber irgendwie ist das hier doch völlig OT...ich will mal ein paar schöne Bilder von Torks sehen!



hier is ein Torque


----------



## tschobi (13. Januar 2008)

Schönes Radl und schönes Foto. Top! Wem gehört denn der Ofen. Du hast doch deinen grünen Hobel noch, oder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

ich hatte nie einen grünen Hobel  falls das überhaupt an mich gerichtet war...


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. Januar 2008)

Hi @ ALL

Foto sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...





Bin ich der erste mit einem gebrochenen ESX Rahmen? 

   


Wie das passiert ist, solltet ihr lieber nicht fragen, denn glauben werdet ihr sowieso nicht. Zum Glück habe ich 2 Augenzeugen. 

Wie sieht es mit Garantie/ Umtausch usw... Werde in kommenden Tagen sowieso Canyon anrufen, würde aber ein paar Erfahrungen vor dem Anruf sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (13. Januar 2008)

ach du ********...mein beileid, sieht echt krass aus...is es beim fahren passiert?
sagma bescheid was canyon dazu meint


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. Januar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ach du ********...mein beileid, sieht echt krass aus...is es beim fahren passiert?
> sagma bescheid was canyon dazu meint



hab ick mir auch jesagt  

Ja, ist beim fahren passiert. Ich halte es nicht aus, ich sag's: ich bin saulangsam auf ein Bürgersteig draufgefahren, wo sonst ein normaler Rollstuhlfahrer ohne Probleme drauffährt.


----------



## johnnyg (13. Januar 2008)

Ach du meine Güte  

Mein Beileid! Das ist echtmal ärgerlich vor allem beim Bürgersteig hochfahren...

Haste das Bike vorher ordentlich rangenommen, so dass es vielleicht schon angebrochen war? 


Ich würde mal behaupten das ist ein klarer Garantiefall, ist ja wieder mal an einer typischen Stelle gekracht. Passiert ja meistens an stellen wo geschweißt wurde...


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Januar 2008)

das kettenblatt sieht so aus als wäre es durchaus schonmal artgerecht bewegt worden. müsste aber n ganz normaler garantiefall sein würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

ich bin vor 4 Tagen eine fürs Bike passende Tour gefahren, nach der Tour habe ich mein Bike sauber gemacht, Schaltwerk und Schaltzug gewechselt. Einen Riss würde ich auf jeden Fall finden. Ich untersuche und pflege mein Bike nach jedem harten Einsatz.

Heute bin ich eine sehr entspannte Tour (ca 100 Km) gefahren, wo auch jedes 99.99 Euro Baumarkt-Bike ohne schaden durchkommen würde. (Flachland)

Als ich in der Stadt war, bin ich den merkwürdigen Bürgersteig draufgesprungen (5 cm Bunny-Hop). Das war das Ende meines Rahmens. 
Ich habe einen deutlichen "knack" und fast gleichzeitig "auch du Sch..." von meinen Mitfahrern gehört




johnnyg schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte
> 
> Mein Beileid! Das ist echtmal ärgerlich vor allem beim Bürgersteig hochfahren...
> 
> ...


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> das kettenblatt sieht so aus als wäre es durchaus schonmal artgerecht bewegt worden. müsste aber n ganz normaler garantiefall sein würde ich mal sagen.



richtig. Karies am Kettenblatt wurde von mir vor ca. nem Monat diagnostiziert...


----------



## Santa Claus (14. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> richtig. Karies am Kettenblatt wurde von mir vor ca. nem Monat diagnostiziert...




mensch das sind ja dann schon wieder 10 euro praxisgebühr....
lass dir gleich ne überweisung geben....

mein herzliches beileid.. ich hoffe das ist nur ein ausnahmefall... und das canyon in der hinsicht kulant ist. man stellt sich vor sowas passiert dir im gelände bergab mit 30 kmh...da kannste deine pfeffis auf der strecke aufsammeln.


----------



## tom23" (14. Januar 2008)

ach du Scheise, dass der Rahmen dort brechen könnte, hätte ich nicht gedacht, weil doch die Abstützung des Dämpfers recht steil steht und der Hebel klein ist. 

Wenn ich Scheiss rede, belehre mich bitte jemand mit besserem Krafteinfluss- Verständnis eines Besseren; das muss doch ein Materialfehler sein. Einfach weggehebelt. Eindeutig Garantie, hoffentlich haben sie schnell Ersatz für dich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2008)

Sorry, dass ich nicht alle 330 Seiten durchgeklickt habe, aber hat jemand ein aktuelles AM 5.0 in XL (!)? 
Könnte mal jemand ein Bild posten?
Danke!!
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Die AM Modelle gibt es noch nicht. Ich habe mir eines der ersten bestellt und die sollten erst KW 5/6/7 kommen. Aber die Geometrie ist baugleich der 07er ES/ESX Modelle. Der erste hat heute eine Mail bekommen, dass es zusammengebaut da steht. Also wird demnächst sehr wahrscheinlich ein Foto zu sehen sein. Hoffe es auch mal in Natura zu sehen =)


----------



## tom23" (14. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich nicht alle 330 Seiten durchgeklickt habe, aber hat jemand ein aktuelles AM 5.0 in XL (!)?
> Könnte mal jemand ein Bild posten?
> Danke!!
> Samy



wenn dir kleine Ausstattungsunterschiede egal sind, dann kannst du ein Bild von der Optik in meinen alten  Fotos machen, das schwarze. Hier allerdings mit Syntace VRO large statt normalem Vorbau.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2008)

@Canyon-Paul: Hast du deins auch in XL bestellt? ich hab das jedenfalls vor 4 Std gemacht 
Am Telefon meinte der Canyon-Berater auch, dass es in KW 6,7 kommen wird. In der eMail, die ich danach bekommen hab, steht aber dann doch was von 15,16... 

@Tom23": das ist XL? Sieht relativ kompakt aus. Schön, denn so eins werde ich bald mein eigen nennen  

Danke! 
Samy


----------



## tom23" (14. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Canyon-Paul: Hast du deins auch in XL bestellt? ich hab das jedenfalls vor 4 Std gemacht
> Am Telefon meinte der Canyon-Berater auch, dass es in KW 6,7 kommen wird. In der eMail, die ich danach bekommen hab, steht aber dann doch was von 15,16...
> 
> @Tom23": das ist XL? Sieht relativ kompakt aus. Schön, denn so eins werde ich bald mein eigen nennen
> ...



Ja, das ist XL, der Rahmen seit Generation 2007 sieht in der Tat durch das abfallende Oberrohr kompakter aus. Mit normalem und mittlerem Vorbau sogar schön!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Ich habe das in L bestellt. Rufe mal morgen an und werde berichten =)


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
so heute ist das Wheel Strip gekommen. Super Lob an den Ebay-Verkäufer, samstag bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt, 2 std später verschickt. Klasse!!!

Ich habe es in Rot bestellt und 1x 7,5m, was sich spätere herausstellt, super aufgeht, mit ca. 1cm überscheidung pro rad. 
*
Die Anwendung* war denkbar einfachst. Das scharze Teil schneidet man so zurecht, das man eine Führung hat und das Röllchen auf der felge aufliegt, dann säubert man je eine Felge mit dem beiliegendem Tuch und führt das Band wie in der Anleitung in das scharze Teil ein und zieht es über die Felge. Bei mir sind leider Falten aufgetreten am inner Rand, was man aber aus der Entfernung nicht sieht. So macht man es einfach mit beiden Reifen und FERTIG!!!.

Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, leuchtet das Band orang und im Tageslicht ist es nen schönes Rot. Hier aber jetzt die Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Januar 2008)

Na daß ist doch mal was für Eisdielenbiker oder für Alpha.


----------



## renderscout (15. Januar 2008)

@markus32,

reflektiert das wenigstens wenn man z.B. von nem Auto im dunkeln angeleuchtet wird oder is das nur nen "sinnloses" Gimmick?


----------



## johnnyg (15. Januar 2008)

Dürfte schon ganz ordentlich reflektieren....


----------



## timson1000 (15. Januar 2008)

sieht echt sehr gut aus


----------



## Aldi (15. Januar 2008)

das obere Bild zeigt wohl eher so etwas.....


----------



## pjfa (15. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so heute ist das Wheel Strip gekommen. Super Lob an den Ebay-Verkäufer, samstag bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt, 2 std später verschickt. Klasse!!!
> 
> Ich habe es in Rot bestellt und 1x 7,5m, was sich spätere herausstellt, super aufgeht, mit ca. 1cm überscheidung pro rad.
> ...



Super


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (15. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so heute ist das Wheel Strip gekommen. Super Lob an den Ebay-Verkäufer, samstag bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt, 2 std später verschickt. Klasse!!!
> 
> Ich habe es in Rot bestellt und 1x 7,5m, was sich spätere herausstellt, super aufgeht, mit ca. 1cm überscheidung pro rad.
> ...



Unnötig wie ich finde, aber naja die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.... zum Glück


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich finde, das gibt dem Canyon nen schönen Look, aba geschmackssache, ja das leuchtet, wenn man angestrahlt wird.


----------



## dawncore (15. Januar 2008)

Was wiegen denn die Wheel Stripes?


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

hallo???
du stellst fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Unnötig wie ich finde...


Wenn man öfters abends/nachts durch die Stadt zu Trails fährt, nicht...

Gewicht? Geh bitte...


----------



## dawncore (15. Januar 2008)

Schau mal in den Leichtbauteil des Forums, da bin ich mit dieser Frage nichts dagegen.

laut Signatur würden einige dort die Familien ihrer Frau für 100g umbringen 

wäre aber sehr nett, wenn du mir die Frage beantworten kannst...

/ danke Flo, ich gehe nicht.


----------



## GerhardO (15. Januar 2008)

Klugscheißmodus an
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat dieses "Geh bitte" nichts mit der Aufforderung zum Gehen zu tun! Mehr darum, dass es das nicht wert ist, darüber zu streiten...
Klugscheißmodus aus

Richtig, Flo?


----------



## Didi123 (15. Januar 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> / danke Flo, ich gehe nicht.



Ich glaub' "geh bitte..." war keine Aufforderung an dich das Forum zu verlassen sondern eine österreichische Floskel im Sinne von "jetzt übertreibst du aber"...

Edit: Oops, GerhardO war schneller...!


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab echt keine Ahnung sry, aba ich denke 50g, is aber rein geschätzt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2008)

Ah, immer diese Sprachbarrieren...


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Januar 2008)

*An die Torque FR/ES Besitzer 2007:*

Habe eine Bitte - bräuchte ein verzerrungsfreies Fotos eines Torque Bikes Modell 2007. Mit verzerrungsfrei meine ich, dass man mit hoher Brennweite (also viel Zoom) von größerer Entfernung möglichst parallel zum Rad mittig (auf's Tretlager bezogen) fotografiert.

Optimales Beispiel :






Nachdem es da 2 Seiten gibt ... *bitte die Scheibenbremsen-Seite fotografieren*, möchte nämlich die Position des "Hauptlagers" sehen und das Foto dazu nützen um die Hinterbaukennlinie zu analysieren. Die Fotos auf der Canyon Webseite sind verzerrt - da wurde leicht von vorne fotografiert und daher ist der Drehpunkt fast über das Innenlager gerutscht. Die Grafik unten eignet sich nicht zum vermessen und in einer höheren Auflösung wollte Canyon nichts zur Verfügung stellen ... DANKE!


----------



## Didi123 (15. Januar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *An die Torque FR/ES Besitzer 2007:*
> 
> Habe eine Bitte - bräuchte ein verzerrungsfreies Fotos eines Torque Bikes Modell 2007.
> Mit verzerrungsfrei meine ich, dass man mit hoher Brennweite (also viel Zoom) von größerer Entfernung möglichst parallel zum Rad mittig (auf's Tretlager bezogen) fotografiert.
> ...



Du hast doch die Maße auf der HP - nimm ein Geodreieck und Milimeterpapier, dann kannst Du die Kinematik nachvollziehen...?!
(Ich nehm jetzt mal an, du hast kein CAD-Programm, damit wäre es noch einfacher)


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Januar 2008)

Ohne eine brauchbare Vorlage wird das nicht mehr als eine ungefähre Schätzung wo die Drehpunkte (vor allem der nahe dem Tretlager) liegen/liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (15. Januar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ohne eine brauchbare Vorlage wird das nicht mehr als eine ungefähre Schätzung wo die Drehpunkte (vor allem der nahe dem Tretlager) liegen/liegt.



auch wieder wahr...
frag' halt mal, ob jemand nachmisst.


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Januar 2008)

Eine "perfektes" Foto von der Scheibenbremsenseite und ich messe mir die 6 bzw. 9 Punkte selber aus .


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Ich habe leider nur das 2006er, sonst hätte ich dir gleich nen passenden Bild gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Januar 2008)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na daß ist doch mal was für Eisdielenbiker oder für Alpha.



Ne, Leute. Irgendwie iss mir das doch zu peinlich.


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na daß ist doch mal was für Eisdielenbiker oder für Alpha.



Na, du musst ja bei deinem Rad nird darauf achten, dass es enigermaßen ausschaut. Wenn es andere wollen, dass es was gleich schaut, dann ist das doch deren Sache.


----------



## GT_Frodo (15. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so heute ist das Wheel Strip gekommen. Super Lob an den Ebay-Verkäufer, samstag bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt, 2 std später verschickt. Klasse!!!
> 
> Ich habe es in Rot bestellt und 1x 7,5m, was sich spätere herausstellt, super aufgeht, mit ca. 1cm überscheidung pro rad.
> ...



Und was kann das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Januar 2008)

Damit man im Straßenverkehr sichtbarer ist !?!




markus92 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nur das 2006er, sonst hätte ich dir gleich nen passenden Bild gemacht.


Danke nehme gerne das Angebot an, dann sieht man noch schön die Unterschiede 06/07.


----------



## tschobi (15. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hatte nie einen grünen Hobel  falls das überhaupt an mich gerichtet war...



Sorry hatte mich vertan. War irgendwie nicht ganz dabei, sorry!


----------



## markus92 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
okay hab mal nen paar Bilder gemacht. Wenn du mir dann die Ergebnisse mitteilst, bekommst sie auch ;-). Schreib mir mal ne PN wegen E-Mail adresse, weil sonst geht zuviel Qualität verloren.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2008)

ES6 von 2006 - Schönwetterradeln in XL...

Und weils hier so wenig Bilder gibt, nochmal von der Seite mit langer Brennweite:






Und noch eins...ist nicht so spannend..


----------



## agnes (16. Januar 2008)

macht doch aus dem bilder thread ein laber chat...


----------



## E=MC² (16. Januar 2008)

Du hast in jedem Thread herumzumeckern, oder?


----------



## ccoldie (16. Januar 2008)

@ wildbiker
Hallo wildbiker! Du bist für Radfahrverbot über 60? Ich bin für Radfahrverbot unter 25! Jedenfalls sind die meisten Biker, die mir frühmorgens im Dunkeln ohne Licht (!) und freihändig (!!) auf der falschen Radwegseite (!!!) entgegentaumeln, jüngeren Herstellungsdatums. 
Ich selbst als 61jähriger Mountainbikefahrer der ersten Stunde darf dir das mal so retour geben, denke ich. In aller Freundschaft, versteht sich.
Immer die Augen offen halten!
Gruß
cccoldie


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Januar 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> macht doch aus dem bilder thread ein laber chat...



Ohne ihn zu kennen. Mir fällt das auch auf und finds auch ehr schade für den Thread!


----------



## Pitchshifter (16. Januar 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> macht doch aus dem bilder thread ein laber chat...


Bis zum Eintreffen der 2008-er Modelle wird der Thread dazu genützt Erfahrungen auszutauschen ... ist das so schlimm?


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. Januar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Bis zum Eintreffen der 2008-er Modelle wird der Thread dazu genützt Erfahrungen auszutauschen ...


 dafür gibts den thread:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216967



Pitchshifter schrieb:


> ist das so schlimm?


 ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moloko-c (17. Januar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Bis zum Eintreffen der 2008-er Modelle wird der Thread dazu genützt Erfahrungen auszutauschen ... ist das so schlimm?




Ganz ehrlich, wäre schöner wenn dafür der "Dies und Das"-Thread genutzt würde...


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Januar 2008)

Eisige Wege...


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2008)

Ageh Flo, jetz ist doch Powder Zeit. Rauf aufs Brettl und lass des Bike doch überwintern


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Januar 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ageh Flo, jetz ist doch Powder Zeit. Rauf aufs Brettl und lass des Bike doch überwintern


Powder: momentan leider net. Es ist viel zu warm...  

Aber beide Dinger werden eh gleichberechtigt etwa gleich oft genutzt...


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

Originalzustand, ganz neu aus dem Karton...






Da die Qualität der 60 KB - Bilder so lala --> bessere Quali in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## stick007 (18. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> Originalzustand, ganz neu aus dem Karton...



Schönes Bike und geile Farbe.
Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## tschobi (18. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> Originalzustand, ganz neu aus dem Karton...



Ach, das waren noch Zeiten!
Da kommen doch gleich wieder Vatergefühle hoch- wie mein kleines damals 




Doch so langsam ist es groß und will raus in die weite Welt! Und das ist auch gut so!











Letztes Jahr war noch der hier dran.






Viel Spaß mit deinem Hobel!


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Januar 2008)

Wie geil!  
Es gibt ´ne Diskussion über mein "Crash-Pic" im Belgischen MTB-Forum:
http://forum.mountainbike.be/viewtopic.php?t=44850&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Ach ja, Tschobi. Ich kann mich auch noch genau erinnern... als mein Päckchen im Flur stand <schwärm>


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ach, das waren noch Zeiten!
> Da kommen doch gleich wieder Vatergefühle hoch- wie mein kleines damals
> 
> 
> ...



und welcher ist jetz dran? Du meinst doch den Dämpfer oder?

Wie gehts deinem Tarn-hund?!



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wie geil!
> Es gibt ´ne Diskussion über mein "Crash-Pic" im Belgischen MTB-Forum:
> http://forum.mountainbike.be/viewtopic.php?t=44850&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> Ach ja, Tschobi. Ich kann mich auch noch genau erinnern... als mein Päckchen im Flur stand <schwärm>





und was genau sagen die da? Bin des Belgischen nich ganz mächtig!


ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, wie ich nach ne Anstrengenden Woche uni nachhause kam und meine Mutti meinte
" Da ist ein Paket für dich gekommen" 
und ich so "herzklopft"--> Weihnachten und das Wochenende war verplant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (18. Januar 2008)

@aldi

das is "s"?
Die reifen wirken riieesig  - und die Strebe an der Sattelstütze fehlt.


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

Boombe schrieb:


> @aldi
> 
> das is "s"?
> Die reifen wirken riieesig  - und die Strebe an der Sattelstütze fehlt.




ja, das ist Groesse S
Verstärkung an der Sattelstrebe ist erst ab Gr. M eingeschweisst.

Gruss....Thomas.


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Januar 2008)

@ erkan1984
Ich auch nicht. Aber Englisch-sei-Dank, kann man sich doch ganz gut verständigen. 
Bin per PN angefragt worden, ob das Echt war oder mit Photoshop gemacht wurde?
Ich sach mal so, traue nie einem Grafik-Designer 
Yeah! MTB Worldwide!

Viel Spaß, Aldi!

Respekt FloImSchnee. Machst ja in jedem Sport ´ne gute Figur, wa?


----------



## 2fast4udh (18. Januar 2008)

hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen. 
aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!


----------



## tom23" (18. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



noch nie so viele Rechtschreibfehler auf einem Haufen gesehen


----------



## Co1n (18. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



du fährst BigHit      


PS: woher wusste ich, dass der Junge mal ne Monster hatte.... wie immer^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (18. Januar 2008)

wattn, jetzt gibs hier schon fanboy-geflame....


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> ja, das ist Groesse S
> Verstärkung an der Sattelstrebe ist erst ab Gr. M eingeschweisst.
> 
> Gruss....Thomas.



was schraubst denn dran, wenn'd die bremsen und LRS verkauft hast?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



Glückwunsch


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Januar 2008)

...zum deinem ersten forenpost. sagen wir mal so: es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.


----------



## GerhardO (18. Januar 2008)

Hab auch noch ein Bild nachzureichen. Letzten Samstag bei GAP:






Mit ein bisschen Schneefall wurds gleich "interessanter"! 

Gerhard


----------



## tschobi (18. Januar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> und welcher ist jetz dran? Du meinst doch den Dämpfer oder?
> 
> Wie gehts deinem Tarn-Hund?



Ne, hab mich da ein bissel blöd ausgedrückt. Der pearl ist immer  noch dran. War mehr auf die neue Modellreihe ´08 gedacht. Da ja jetzt der Pearl nicht mehr verbaut wird!   

Tarn-Hund macht das biken besonders im Winter Spaß, dann bin ich auf den Abfahrten nicht so schnell! 
Auf der Geraden hat er mich dann sowieso immer,  da kann man einfach nicht abhauen.....will man ja eigentlich auch nicht!


----------



## tschobi (18. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



Ich weiß garnicht, warum man einen Spinner-smilie setzt, aber selber einen derartig dämlichen *1.Forumsbeitrag *schreibt. Das zeugt dann wohl von höherer Intelligenz!

War mal grad so frei und hab in dein Profil geschaut und hab gesehen das du Zweiradmechaniker bist. Beruf verfehlt-was? 

Warum? Weil dein big-hit* evtl*. eine Werkbank weiter unter dem selben Hallendach geschweißt wurden . 
Dann kommen bei den Canyon Rädern verhältnismäßig bessere parts an die bikes als an dein big hit. 

Da fragt man sich doch- vielleicht sollte ich deins Billigbike nennen!
Oder was meintest du mit Billig-bikes? Der einzige Punkt der dann noch offen bleibt ist die Entwicklungsarbeit.


----------



## canYOn_/ (18. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



ist echt schade für Dich, 2fast2think  
Lesen und Bilder anschauen solltest Du vor der Kaufentscheidung 

Aber mit dem nächsten Bike wirst Du wohl alles richtig machen.


----------



## canYOn_/ (18. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> War mal grad so frei und hab in dein Profil geschaut und hab gesehen das du Zweiradmechaniker bist. Beruf verfehlt-was?



auch aus dem Profil 

Was fährst Du?:
DH DH DH  - ist halt für L-A-N-G-S-A-M-L-E-S-E-R


----------



## Quellekatalog (18. Januar 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Respekt FloImSchnee. Machst ja in jedem Sport ´ne gute Figur, wa?



schon, aber auf der Hälfte der Snowoboardbilder ist er nicht oben, sondern ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (18. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> War mal grad so frei und hab in dein Profil geschaut und hab gesehen das du Zweiradmechaniker bist.



Der soll lieber Komiker werden, weil wir hier alle über seine Witzpost lachen.  

2fast4udh, komm doch zu uns ins Wartezimmer, wir brauchen da Unterhaltung.

Küsschen  ,
Dein Jan.


----------



## Peter K (19. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> ja, das ist Groesse S
> Verstärkung an der Sattelstrebe ist erst ab Gr. M eingeschweisst.
> 
> Gruss....Thomas.



Welche Bremse hast du jetzt montiert ?


----------



## Aldi (19. Januar 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Welche Bremse hast du jetzt montiert ?



bislang noch keine, kommt aber bald meine alte Louise FR mit VO u. HI jeweils 180er Scheiben drauf.

Die Formula ist grad in eBay --> siehe meine Signatur.

Gruss....Aldi


----------



## Co1n (19. Januar 2008)

hi, hab ma eine Frage:

Will mir die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze zulegen. Finde die Stütze aber nur mit 27,2 oder 31.6mm. (dazwischen teilweise auch was). Meine jetzige hat gemessene 31mm. Kann ich da auch 31,6mm nehmen? 

Oder vllt weiß ja jmd vom 2006er Nerve das optimale Maß. Thx. co1n


----------



## varadero (19. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> ..Die Formula ist grad in eBay --> siehe meine Signatur.
> ...


Hallo!
Warum hast du die Formula abgebaut???  

Varadero


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Januar 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Formula abgebaut?


Weil er offenbar noch eine alte Louise herumliegen hatte u. eine neue Formula deutlich mehr Geld bei ebay einbringt...


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> hi, hab ma eine Frage:
> 
> Will mir die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze zulegen. Finde die Stütze aber nur mit 27,2 oder 31.6mm. (dazwischen teilweise auch was). Meine jetzige hat gemessene 31mm. Kann ich da auch 31,6mm nehmen?
> 
> Oder vllt weiß ja jmd vom 2006er Nerve das optimale Maß. Thx. co1n



31,6mm Canyon hat bei allen Alurahmen das gleiche Maß
Findest du auch bei den Angaben auf der HP
Grß
Schappi


----------



## Co1n (19. Januar 2008)

dankÖÖ


----------



## pjfa (19. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanja3418 (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mir das GC 7.0 bestellt. Und freue mich natürlich schon drauf ist mein erstes Bike nach 10 JAHREN, dsa dachte ich das es vileicht ein einigermassen gutes sein soll.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Januar 2008)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> schon, aber auf der Hälfte der Snowoboardbilder ist er nicht oben, sondern ich...



Snowboarden wäre schon ´ne starke Sache. Würd ich auch gerne mal machen. Beneide euch beide 

edit: Komisch, dass 2fast4udh über canyons lästert, während er sein ach-so-tolles-Bighit im Bikemarkt verkloppt? Tja, Neider


----------



## tschobi (19. Januar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir das GC 7.0 bestellt. Und freue mich natürlich schon drauf ist mein erstes Bike nach 10 JAHREN, dsa dachte ich das es vileicht ein einigermassen gutes sein soll.



Ist auf jeden Fall ein top bike, was du dir da zulegst. Stell mal ein paar Bilder ein, wenn du es da hast.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Januar 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Snowboarden wäre schon ´ne starke Sache. Würd ich auch gerne mal machen. Beneide euch beide
> 
> edit: Komisch, dass 2fast4udh über canyons lästert, während er sein ach-so-tolles-Bighit im Bikemarkt verkloppt? Tja, Neider



Der spart jetzt sicher auf ein anderes Bike, vielleicht ein Canyon


----------



## Aldi (20. Januar 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von varadero Beitrag anzeigen
> Warum hast du die Formula abgebaut?





FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Weil er offenbar noch eine alte Louise herumliegen hatte u. eine neue Formula deutlich mehr Geld bei ebay einbringt...




Danke Flo !!!!!


----------



## Fryrish (20. Januar 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



die kette darf aber auch nix mehr länger werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (20. Januar 2008)

Jo, das seh ich ja jetzt erst! 

Das ist schon ganz schön eng


----------



## KarstenXC (20. Januar 2008)

Seh ich da diese Wheelstripefelgenrandreflektionsaufklebestreifen ? (eigene Wortschöpfung ) Sieht gut aus


----------



## agnes (20. Januar 2008)

jep


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich 2-Rad Mech wäre und ein RAd zu 50% des Ladenpreises bekommen würde, würde ich mir auch überlegen, ob ich vlt. einen "namen" kaufe.
 aber für "normal Sterbliche" die haltbare und gute Komponenten wollen sind Versender nun mal eine Gute Alternative. Ich denke ihr habt immer noch genug "unbedarfte Kundschaft" die zu euch kommt und ihr geld ausgibt....



O-Ton eines Radladen Angestellten ausm Radshop:"Ja. Ja ich hab da auch noch n Demo9 im Keller stehen allerdings noch im Karton, mhh mal schaun."


----------



## dre (22. Januar 2008)

2fast4udh schrieb:


> hab noch nie so viele billigräder auf einen haufen gesehen.
> aber gut das es leute gibt, die auch stolz auf ein canyon-bike sein können!!!



... sei einfach froh, dass es Biker gibt die bei euch/dir etwas kaufen.

Verkauft ihr/du eigentlich Canyon-Kunden keinerlei Leistung und/oder Parts? Muss man evtl. einen Nachweis erbringen kein Canyon-Bike zu besitzen um bei euch/dir etwas beziehen zu "dürfen". Oder hört es beim Geld dann doch mal wieder mit der Überzeugung auf.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Januar 2008)

ist das wirklich soooooo, schlimm mit Service beim Händler? 
ich war bisher 1 mal beim Händler wegen Luft auf der Gabel nachpumpen ohne kommentar, *pump* danke und Tschüss....
dabei kauf ich bei dem meist nur "eilige" kleinteile wie mal n Schlauch oder so... wo sich der Onlineshop nich wirklich lohnt.
Habs auch schon gesehen, das Bikeläden unterschiedliche Preise für Services für in deren Laden gekaufte Bikes und "andere" anbieten....
ich hab mit Schrauben keinerlei Probleme hab halt nur mächtig viel Lehrgeld bezahlt an meinem Alten rad....'
aber den Service ganz zu verweigern halte ich irgendwie A-Los, meiner meinung nach ist das eine Dienstleistung. git, wenn sie keinen BOck auf sinkende Verkaufszahlen haben sollen die sich mal den kopf machen woran das liegt.


mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis hier einer Schreit: 
"hört auf mit dem gellaber und postet Bilder----Verdammt!"


----------



## Ronja (22. Januar 2008)

hört auf mit dem Gelaber und postet Bilder----verdammt!


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Januar 2008)

OK!!!


Nachdem mein kleines nach einer Dezemberausfahrt so aussah:





hab ich mir gedacht machste mal das:





da lassen sich die Teile gleich viel besser Putzen

nachdem ich merken musste, das der Freilauf so aussieht:





hab ich mir gedacht "hättst lieber glei ne XT Drauf gemacht"

hab ich dann nachgeholt:





und nachdem ich mir ne neue Hose gekauft hab dachte ich mir das Bike kann auch was optisches vertragen:





und als ich dann einigermaßen fertig war sah es so aus:





















wenn ich dann noch ein Rot eloxiertes Schaltauge und Gabeleinstellknöpfe und meine Schwarz eloxierten Bremshebel bekomme kann ich es wieder zusammen setzen


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Januar 2008)

Sehr lecker!!!


----------



## timson1000 (22. Januar 2008)

very nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (22. Januar 2008)

die in schwarz würden gut passen


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Januar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> die in schwarz würden gut passen



jupp, find ich aber unverhältnissmäßig teuer, das paar neue originale kostet 34 und das eloxieren n paar Euro...weis auch nicht, ob die in dieser "rabiaten" Optik an ein XC Bike passen ist denk ich eher was für Enduristen oder FR'der. Wollte ja zuerst die Carbonhebel von der Juicy Carbon Dran bauen, aber die haben wohl ein anderes Bohrungsmaß.....


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Januar 2008)

erkan 1984 und Ronja wollen´s so.
Nur ein kleines Bildchen vom gestrigen Nightride (Ministativ und Selbstauslöser sei Dank) mit meinem "Fuchs".
Auf die Schnelle nix dolles oder besseres auf Lager, aber die Meute schreit nach Brot und Spiele


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Januar 2008)

gespenstisch....


----------



## markus92 (23. Januar 2008)

Das mit den roten Schrauben schaut gut aus. Wo haste die gekauft und was haste bezahlt?


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Das mit den roten Schrauben schaut gut aus. Wo haste die gekauft und was haste bezahlt?



jaeger-motorsport.de

alles in allem hab ich ca 50 bezahlt also für alle schrauben, je nach abmaß und ausführung kosten die halt anders.... am besten ma da vorbei schaun, sollte so rund um die 1-2 pro schraube liegen


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe die Tage auch mein Baby bekommen.
Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. M

Bin leider noch nicht zum fahren gekommen. Werd ich aber so schnell wie möglich tun!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Januar 2008)

SInd jedes Jahr schöne BIkes. Werden 2008er endlich mit gescheiten Griffen ausgerüstet?


----------



## braintrust (24. Januar 2008)

schrauben -> sebimoto ist da auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Januar 2008)

Die neue Lyrik ist herrlich steif...



(leider nicht mitgezogen)

Kreisel...




Mit wenig Druck fährt sich's komfortabler -- ein Extrembeispiel, man achte auf den Vorderreifen:




Ein paar Wurzeln...


----------



## thto (25. Januar 2008)

sauber !


----------



## GT_Frodo (26. Januar 2008)

@Flo
schöne Fotos, schade dass das erste unscharf wurde. Hast Du bei der ausgefahrenen Lyrik keine Bedenken, dass Du damit den Rahmen überforderst? Hat Canyon sich mal zu einer zugelassen Einbauhöhe geäußert? 
Gruß, Lars


----------



## Nordschleife81 (26. Januar 2008)

x


----------



## Nordschleife81 (26. Januar 2008)

So, nachdem ich mein neues Grand Canyon vorhin abgeholt und erstmal ausgiebig probegefahren habe kommen hier nun, wie in einem anderen Thread versprochen, die Bilder:


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Januar 2008)

Danke...



GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Hast Du bei der ausgefahrenen Lyrik keine Bedenken, dass Du damit den Rahmen überforderst? Hat Canyon sich mal zu einer zugelassen Einbauhöhe geäußert?


Für gröbere Sprünge würde ich sie wieder auf etwa 140mm absenken. Bei normaler Fahrerei sehe ich kein Problem mit 160mm FW.
Offiziell freigegeben ist das Radl für 140mm FW. (entspricht einer Pike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (26. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die neue Lyrik ist herrlich steif...
> 
> 
> 
> (leider nicht mitgezogen)



Hast Du da auch einen Wall-Ride gemacht oder wie kommt die Spur da an die Wand  
Wobei die Reifenbreite wohl nicht ganz zur Spur an der Wand paßt  

Schönes Wochenende

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## right turn (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

liebe CANYON Fan Gemeinde,

hab`s jetzt auch endlich geschaft und ein paar Photos von meinem
"Schatz" hochgelden !!! 
Wenn`s interessiert - klick mal auf "Fotos" ! 

Bin leider kein Photo bzw. Computer Genie !


----------



## Co1n (27. Januar 2008)

habs mal bewertet "right". Klasse bike hast du da


----------



## Damistam (27. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Für gröbere Sprünge würde ich sie wieder auf etwa 140mm absenken. Bei normaler Fahrerei sehe ich kein Problem mit 160mm FW.
> Offiziell freigegeben ist das Radl für 140mm FW. (entspricht einer Pike)



Also mir wurde da was anderes gesagt!!!
Da ich mein Es mit einer 36 Fox aufrüsten wollte und auch getan habe, habe auch ich mich voher bei der Werkstatt von canyon erkundet. 
Die Antwort war: Es ist alles erlaubt bis auf Doppelbrücke, man hat keinen Garantieverlust!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Januar 2008)

Naja, meins ist ja kein 2007er Nerve ES sondern ein 2005er. 
Überraschen tut's mich dennoch -- bist du sicher, dass sie's nicht mit dem Torque ES verwechselt haben?

Ich hab die Freigabe 140mm schriftlich.


----------



## right turn (27. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> habs mal bewertet "right". Klasse bike hast du da



Danke, 

Deins ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern !!! 

(Ich warte momentan auf mein Nerve XC 7.0 Special in Weiß aus dem
Outlet - wird dann natürlich auch gepimpt. Shimano XT Laufräder mit
weißer Kriegsbemalung warten schon !!!) 

Viele Grüsse 
Stephan


----------



## Co1n (27. Januar 2008)

zuviel Geld oO

hört sich aber schon gut an!


----------



## Damistam (27. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, meins ist ja kein 2007er Nerve ES sondern ein 2005er.
> Überraschen tut's mich dennoch -- bist du sicher, dass sie's nicht mit dem Torque ES verwechselt haben?
> 
> Ich hab die Freigabe 140mm schriftlich.



Da gabs des Torque ES noch gar nicht ... die anfrage war vor nem halben Jahr .... und ich hab die Mail extra gesichert.....


----------



## Damistam (27. Januar 2008)

Hier der genaue Wortlaut der Email:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Entschuldigen Sie bitte das wir uns jetzt 
erst auf Ihre Email melden. Auf die Stabilität und Garantie hat es 
keinen Einfluss. Nicht erlaubt sind Doppelbrückengabeln._


----------



## martin_k (27. Januar 2008)

angeblich ein prototyp für die nächste saison. bobby hat sich aber nicht sehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## right turn (27. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> zuviel Geld oO
> 
> hört sich aber schon gut an!



Kann mich nicht beklagen....

Aber auch zuviel Arbeit und zu wenig Zeit zum Biken !!!

lG !


----------



## CaNerEs (27. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja ein lustiges Foto  

Stammt das von der Firma, wo wir unsere Räder bestellt haben?


----------



## Werner Amort (27. Januar 2008)

stammt wohl eher aus dieser firma
http://www.canyon.ch/


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Januar 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> liebe CANYON Fan Gemeinde,
> 
> ...



aber ich  








Nordschleife81 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mein neues Grand Canyon vorhin abgeholt und erstmal ausgiebig probegefahren habe kommen hier nun, wie in einem anderen Thread versprochen, die Bilder:



da fehlt meines erachtens nach der  Tag, nicht die Adresse im Browser,...photos/1/0/9/8/9/3/_/large/S4200004.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Januar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aber ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





an dem weißen von Nordschleife würde ich die silbernen Anbau-Parts von right turn hübschen finden, und ungekehrt....


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Januar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> an dem weißen von Nordschleife würde ich die silbernen Anbau-Parts von right turn hübschen finden, und ungekehrt....



hab ich moch gerade selber Zitiert?

OMFG*


meine gespaltene Persönlichkeit meldet sich wieder zu wort....
ich geh glaub ich schlafen, war wohl doch zuviel gefeiert gestern....


----------



## right turn (27. Januar 2008)

Tausend Dank Erkan,

soviel ich weiß geht Bill Gates demnächst in Rente, und sucht einen Nachfolger - wär das nichts für dich.....? 

Die "silbrigen" Teile hab ich übrigens drann, weil sie so gut zur Oro Bianco
passen und den Rahmen besser hervorheben - sieht in Natura natürlich
besser aus ! 

Trotzdem
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## löösns (28. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich mein Bike jetzt 2 Saisons lang gefahren bin, hab ich eine Komplettzerlegung gemacht. 
- Dämpfer und Gabel zerlegt und geschmiert
- Räder Zentriert, gebunden und gelötet
- Rahmenlager ausgebaut, gereinigt und geschmiert
- Verschleisteile (Griffe, Kette, Schaltzüge) ersetzt
- Steuerlager rausgenommen, geputzt und gefettet
- Tretlager das selbe
- alle Scheuerstellen (neu) beklebt.
- ja eben einfach alles frisch!

Danach wars dann wieder fast wie neu! 
Übrigens an alle Torque Besitzer: Prüft nach, ob das Schaltkabel für den Umwerfer am Rahmen unter dem Tretlager nicht aus der (dünnen) Führungsritze im Rahmen herausgerutscht ist! Bei mir lief das Kabel im Gelenk von Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen!  
















Ansonsten: Das Bike macht immer noch Spass wie am ersten Tag! Hab den Kauf noch nie bereut! Vor allem, wenn ich Bike(aus)kenner, die danach Fragen den Preis schätzen lasse...


----------



## timson1000 (28. Januar 2008)

was wiegt dein Bike? hat ja schon einige Leichtbauteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (28. Januar 2008)

Also was der Lenker und der Sattel an Gewicht sparen machen Griffe, Vorbau, Pedale und vor allem die Reifen locker wieder wett. Wird so knapp über 15kg haben. Habs aber ehrlich gesagt schon sehr lange nicht mehr auf die Waage gestellt. Achte seit dem Kauf nicht mehr so drauf... Muss eher Bergab Spass machen. 

Ah ja: Der Lenker ist drauf, weil ich verschlafen habe, dass ich für den Vorbau einen dickeren brauche. Weil ich an ein Rennen ging, musste schnell ein neuer her. Und das war der schnellste verfügbare. Und den Sattel ist sich mein Allerwertester von der CC Feile gewohnt, deshalb hab ich ihn am Torque auch gleich rangemacht.


----------



## Co1n (28. Januar 2008)

Der Sattel passt meinem Arsch auch am Besten!

ps: die braune Gabel passt net so. Und dann noch die weißen Sprenkler... hmm naja


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2008)

löösns schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Das Bike macht immer noch Spass wie am ersten Tag! Hab den Kauf noch nie bereut! Vor allem, wenn ich *Bike(aus)kenner*, die danach Fragen den Preis schätzen lasse...



Was sagen denn die werten Bike(aus)kenner zu dem Lenker ?


----------



## timson1000 (28. Januar 2008)

ncohmal zum gewicht, du hast ja auch z.B. ne leichte xtr Kurbel verbaut


----------



## KarstenXC (28. Januar 2008)

@löösns
 Zitat: - Räder Zentriert, gebunden und gelötet

Kannst das bitte näher erleutern ? Zentriert versteh ich noch............ 
Ansonsten schickes Bike


----------



## Co1n (28. Januar 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> ncohmal zum gewicht, du hast ja auch z.B. ne leichte xtr Kurbel verbaut



diese XTR is allerdings klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab momentan viel Freizeit, folglich schon wieder was von mir...

Ausblick auf Salzburg vom Gaisberg, etwas extrem bearbeitet:



(klick)

Ein perfekter Tag...








(klick)

Der Mann ohne Gesicht...





Der Hinterreifen streift a.d. Hose...





Salzburg von oben...



(klick)


.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2008)

Ach bist du wieder gemein zu uns 






Ich war Unterwasserradeln (3. Bike von vorn ist ein einsames Canyon) im Harz.


----------



## xysiu33 (28. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan viel Freizeit, folglich schon wieder was von mir....



...das merkt man...zum Glück muss man noch so ein perfektes Wetter haben...bin ganz neidisch...

Schicke Fotos: womit fotografierst du zur Zeit ?


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Januar 2008)

@Flo
willst du mir nicht mal ein wenig von deiner Zeit abgeben, dann mach ich auch mal jede Menge Bilder


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Januar 2008)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Schicke Fotos: womit fotografierst du zur Zeit ?


Danke! 
Nach wie vor mit S6500fd und Ixus40.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich will wieder Frühling! Kein Grau-In-Grau, weglaufwetter, keine Matschpisten, vollgesaut vom ewig liegen bleibenden Schnee. Ich will wieder meine Lycras und radeln....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Januar 2008)

löösns schrieb:


>



Spektakuläre 4 Bolzen-Dämpfer-Haltung. An welchem Rahmen gibts sowas in der Anzahl


----------



## pfohlenrolle (29. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan viel Freizeit, folglich schon wieder was von mir...
> 
> Ausblick auf Salzburg vom Gaisberg, etwas extrem bearbeitet:
> 
> ...



Na, bin nit neidisch oder so.
Ich liebe mein Mittelgebirge, wat soll ich mit "richtigen" Bergen. Könnte ja 2 Stunden am Stück bergauf gehen oder 30min DH nonstop oder weitere schlimme Sachen  

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Moonshaker (29. Januar 2008)

Die 4 Bolzenhalterung der Dämpferaufnahme war bei 2006er Torque.

MooN


----------



## tom23" (29. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan viel Freizeit, folglich schon wieder was von mir...



ich glaub, ich muss am Wochenende wieder mal in die Berge! Herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (29. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan viel Freizeit, folglich schon wieder was von mir...
> .



...geile pics!!! Bin mal vor Jahren den Gaisberg mit dem Gleitschirm runtergeflogen.......


----------



## löösns (29. Januar 2008)

@co1n: ja, die gabel sieht nur im direkten sonnenlicht so krass braun aus. passt mir auch nicht so, dafür fährt sie sich super und das hat bei mir vorrang. 
@exto: hab ich schonmal erklärt. aber ich tus gerne nochmal: bikekenner sagen: "schicker lenker!" weil sie wissen, dass carbon leichter, stabiler und langlebiger ist als alu. und weil sie wissen, dass man mit dem bike keine 10m drops nimmt und deshalb die bruchgefahr geringer oder maximal gleichgross ist wie bei einem alulenker.
@timson 1000: ja ich hab auch eine leichte xtr kurbel an meinem bike. ist das ein problem? 
die war beim ltd aber von anfang an dran, hab ich also nicht nachgerüstet. das bike wog neu ohne pedale laut canyon 14,4kg. waren aber wie schon beschrieben leichterer vorbau, anderer lenker, andere griffe, anderer sattel, andere reifen und keine pedale dran. ich find die xtr kurbel einfach optisch auch heute noch superlecker. ausserdem fand ich die x0 gruppe gut und weil ich die 36 talas wollte ists ein ltd und nicht ein torque 3 geworden. 
@karstenxc: binden und löten war früher eine oft praktizierte art, seine speichen zu stärken. vor allem im bahnrennsport wurden die rennräder oft gebunden und gelötet. sieht dann (bei mir) etwa so aus:






ich will hier keine diskussion über nutzen oder blödsinn entfachen. dafür gibts andere threads. stichwort löten wird ein zwei threads liefern. ich habs von meiner werkstatt. der chef lötet seine räder seit anfangszeiten, viele seiner kunden auch. vor allem dort, wo grosse kräfte auf die räder wirken haben kunden super erfahrung damit gemacht. stichwort schwere dh racer etc. er hats mir gezeigt, ich habs dann gemacht. man bindet die speichen an der kreuzstelle mit einem (ich glaube eisen-) draht zusammen. 7 windungen, danach draht abreissen. danach wird die stelle erhitzt und mit lötdraht verlötet. dabei gehts nicht darum die speichen selber zu verlöten, sondern um den draht am wiederaufwickeln zu hindern. vorteile der technik: die speiche wird mit der mit ihr verbundenen gestützt, sodass die kräfte auf 2 speichen aufgeteilt werden. das rad wird steifer weil sich die speichen nicht mehr seitwärts wegbiegen können (oft sichtbar an den silbrigen abriebstellen an den speichen), die speichen altern durch die so wegfallende seitlichen zigtausen biegebewegungen weniger schnell, das rad selbst verbiegt sich weniger, kriegt weniger schnell eine 8 und ist bedeutend langlebiger. die speichen können auch nach dem löten noch nachgezogen und das rad so zentriert werden. war mein erstes mal räder binden löten, weshalb die windungen optisch nicht perfekt geworden sind. man kanns bei gewissen leuten/ mechs auch machen lassen. dann wirds schöner. ich wollte selber. 
konkret: ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass man (oder vor allem ich als laie auf fully) den unterschied merkt. tatsächlich hab ich aber schon auf der ersten fahrt deutliche unterschiede in sachen laufruhe und vor allem spurtreue gemerkt. wo das rad sonst gerne hangrunter gezogen hat, konnte ich so an hängen und über schräge wurzeln problemlos traversen fahren. für mich hat sichs gelohnt, aber wie gesagt, das thema ist umstritten...


----------



## dre (29. Januar 2008)

... wir sollten alle langsam aber sicher auf AL-Druckgußspeichenräder umsteigen.


----------



## Werner Amort (29. Januar 2008)

Heute angekommen

Yellowstone 4.0


















erster eindruck überzeugt!
passt wie angegossen


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Januar 2008)

Schön, das erste Yellowstone dieses Jahres in der Galerie. Der Rahmen sieht so schick aus, das die Komponenten optisch hinterher-hoppeln. Und trotzdem sieht es für seine Klasse super gut aus.


----------



## johnnyg (29. Januar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> 
> Yellowstone 4.0
> 
> ...




Sehr schick! Bin auch ständig am überlegen ob ich mir eins so zum Rumcruisen holen soll  





Ich war gerade auf 'ner Tour durch den Wald und was sehe ich da? Mitten im Wald hingen an einem Busch *2 BH's*. Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig  


Hatte natürlich keine Kamera dabei


----------



## Co1n (29. Januar 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf 'ner Tour durch den Wald und was sehe ich da? Mitten im Wald hingen an einem Busch *2 BH's*. Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig
> 
> 
> Hatte natürlich keine Kamera dabei


 
Haben sie denn gepasst?


----------



## johnnyg (29. Januar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Haben sie denn gepasst?



Oh jaa, wie angegossen, bin dann nur im BH weiter.


----------



## KarstenXC (29. Januar 2008)

@löösns
Danke für die umfangreiche Ausführung. Klingt auch schlüssig.
Kann man ja richtig was lernen hier......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (29. Januar 2008)

@löösns Hi, wie bist du mit dem Lenker zufrieden?


----------



## stick007 (1. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> 
> Yellowstone 4.0
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber noch schöne Lambrettas im Hintergrund.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom23" (1. Februar 2008)

Lambretta...sicher?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

Lambretta. Hatte auch mal eine. Siehe letzten Oldtimermarkt.


----------



## Werner Amort (1. Februar 2008)

ja einmal Lambretta DL185(die vordere), einmal Serveta SX225 und in der Garage steht unter anderem noch ne Li150 Serie 2,
 und alles mein  

sonst hätt ich ja mehr geld fürs MTB


----------



## tom23" (1. Februar 2008)

bei mir hat's zu teenie- Zeiten nur zu 'ner PX 80 mit 135er malossi gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (1. Februar 2008)

bin ja auch kein teeny mehr...


----------



## stick007 (1. Februar 2008)

tom23";4440400 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hat's zu teenie- Zeiten nur zu 'ner PX 80 mit 135er malossi gereicht



135er Malossi war ein Klassiker.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom23" (1. Februar 2008)

um noch mal zu spammen, der Malossi hatte 139, der DR 135, oder? Ich erzähl hier einen Scheiß...Und nich mal die cm³ meines geliebten Rollers weiß ich noch...


----------



## stick007 (1. Februar 2008)

Stimmt das war DR 135.


----------



## CaNerEs (2. Februar 2008)

Nachdem nun heute die Sonne etwas rauskam, habe ich dann auch mal ein Foto von meinem neuen ES gemacht. Leider ist es nur ein Handyfoto und der weiße Schleier ist schon seltsam ... aber das wichtigste ist ja das Nerve ES


----------



## Co1n (2. Februar 2008)

erm.... Gabel zu dem Zeitpunkt getravelt?!


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2008)

Neues Projekt:

















Weitere Veränderungen:

Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Schaltung: Sram X-9
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 2.2
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR
Kette: Sram
Vorbau: Truvativ Husselfelt
Bremsen: Magura Julie (sollen noch ersetzt werden)
Gabel: wird noch gesucht


----------



## braintrust (2. Februar 2008)

gabeltipp: 2007er lyric fÃ¼r 555â¬ beim stadler, wÃ¼rde doch gut passen


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2008)

> gabeltipp: 2007er lyric für 555 beim stadler, würde doch gut passen



Wird wohl eher ein 2007er Modell von Marzocchi werden.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht wieviel Federweg.


----------



## CaNerEs (2. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> erm.... Gabel zu dem Zeitpunkt getravelt?!



Nein, war sie nicht. Ich würde sie auch nur für bergauf traveln, ansonsten möchte ich die volle Leistung ausschöpfen  Ber sie kommt mir ein wenig komisch vor, also ich finde, bei 140mm ist sie im Fahren fast genausoweit versunken, wie die 100mm. Ich habe bei 85kg 6,5bar drauf und finde es ziemlich wenig. Aber das habe ich aus der Tabele vom Handbuch entnommen.

Was empfehlen denn alteingesessene Talasfahrer für einen Bereich bei 85kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (2. Februar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Nachdem nun heute die Sonne etwas rauskam, habe ich dann auch mal ein Foto von meinem neuen ES gemacht. Leider ist es nur ein Handyfoto und der weiße Schleier ist schon seltsam ... aber das wichtigste ist ja das Nerve ES



DAS sind 140mm?! 

sorry aber sieht viel zu kurz aus......


----------



## Jonez (2. Februar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Nein, war sie nicht. Ich würde sie auch nur für bergauf traveln, ansonsten möchte ich die volle Leistung ausschöpfen  Ber sie kommt mir ein wenig komisch vor, also ich finde, bei 140mm ist sie im Fahren fast genausoweit versunken, wie die 100mm. Ich habe bei 85kg 6,5bar drauf und finde es ziemlich wenig. Aber das habe ich aus der Tabele vom Handbuch entnommen.
> 
> Was empfehlen denn alteingesessene Talasfahrer für einen Bereich bei 85kg?





Co1n schrieb:


> DAS sind 140mm?!
> 
> sorry aber sieht viel zu kurz aus......







Hau mehr Luft rein, 40 mm Sag sind zu viel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. Februar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Hau mehr Luft rein, 40 mm Sag sind zu viel



Wohlfühlbiker vielleicht..


----------



## Kaba Klaus (3. Februar 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Leben meines 2002 Enduro Series 5. Das Rad hat einiges gesehen... Die ueblichen Trails, lange Touren, X-Alp und:

Rocky Mountains National Park
DH in Keystone, Colorado
Moab - Slickrock und andere Trails
Winter in Colorado (kein Grund nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu Fahren)


----------



## two wheels (3. Februar 2008)

Wow, schöne Gegend, vorallem das 3 Bild macht Lust auf mehr... 
Wenn da nur meine Abneigung gegen Amerika bzw. desses Präsident nicht wäre...


----------



## thto (3. Februar 2008)

hi,
anbei pics von der heutigen tour rund um wiesbaden :
































herzliche grüße
thorsten


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> anbei pics von der heutigen tour rund um wiesbaden :
> herzliche grüße
> thorsten



da ist ja gar kein schnee zu sehen


----------



## thto (3. Februar 2008)

hätte auch gerne mehr von diesem unbekannten stoff gesehen


----------



## balticnor (3. Februar 2008)

@Kaba Klaus
Ein Canyon Enduro 5. Das war mein Lieblingsrad, wurde mir leider geklaut. Ich habe es aber immer noch in guter Erinnerung..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (4. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> DAS sind 140mm?!
> 
> sorry aber sieht viel zu kurz aus......



Wenn ich das grade so mit meinen 140mm vergleiche, sieht es wirklich ein wenig kurz aus- oder es täuscht gewaltig...


----------



## CaNerEs (4. Februar 2008)

Also jetzt wo es im Zimmer steht, sieht es bei 140mm ganz anders aus, als auf dem Bild. SAG beträgt bei meinen 82 kg und 6,5 bar auch nur 17% ... ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Meine Beschreibung oben (140mm im Fahren kommt mir genau so vor, wie bei 100mm) war nicht nachgemessen, nur so vom optischen Eindruck her und genau diesen Eindruck gíbt das Bild wieder.
Ich habe jetzt ein Band zur Federwegsmessung drumgebunden und werde es mal die Tage ausgiebig ausprobieren, wenn ich 7,0 bar drauf pumpe.

Was ist denn der höchstmögliche Druck von der 32er Talas? Aus der Tabelle im Manual entnehme ich, dass bei 8,67 - glaub ich - Schluss ist. Aber es wird nichts von max. Druck erwähnt bzw. habe ich es noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Februar 2008)

Mal ne ganz kurze Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der RL und der RLC?
Danke


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. Februar 2008)

Low speed compression und lockout force adjustment hat die RLC gegenüber der RL Version. 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm


----------



## Fryrish (4. Februar 2008)

RL => Lockout, Zugstufenddämpfung einstellbar
RLC => Lockout, Zugstufendämpfung und Druckstufendämpfung einstellbar

wobei mM nach die druckstufendämpfungverstellung bei der rlc ziemlich überflüssig, jeder in meinem bekanntenkreis wo ne rlc fährt hat diese dämpfung offen. Schlußfolgerung: rl ist genauso gut, dabei billiger und leichter.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Februar 2008)

Die Low-Speed-Compression ist nicht lebenswichtig, aber angenehm zur Wippunterdrückung bei Fahrten in der Ebene oder bergauf mit gelegentlichen Schlägen und zur Verminderung des Absackens der Gabel bei extremen Steilstufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Februar 2008)

ok, danke


----------



## Co1n (4. Februar 2008)

ho! So nun mal wieder kleine Updates bei mir. Hope Schnellspanner HR kommt in 2 Wochen. Weiterhin bald Thomson Elite Stütze und 05er Decals für die Shiver.













ride on


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

Am Sonntag konnte ich zu ersten Mal mein Torque ausführen. Es war leider nur eine kleine Tour um das grobe Setup festzulegen.











Das Bike fährt sich traumhaft! Möge die Sonne mit uns sein!

VG

Frank


----------



## Co1n (4. Februar 2008)

achso noch etwas. Will mir ja demnächst die Thomson zulegen. Bei mir schaun jedoch fast alle Stützen nach einiger Zeit arg ******* aus (siehe Bild)..
Wie bekomme ich das Sitzrohr am gscheitesten sauber? Oder gleich ausreiben lassen?!
Weil die Thomson wär mir da echt zu schade.......

Thx!


----------



## lockenschulli (4. Februar 2008)

und hier mal mein beitrag zum thema 140mm...


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> achso noch etwas. Will mir ja demnächst die Thomson zulegen. Bei mir schaun jedoch fast alle Stützen nach einiger Zeit arg ******* aus (siehe Bild)..
> Wie bekomme ich das Sitzrohr am gscheitesten sauber? Oder gleich ausreiben lassen?!
> Weil die Thomson wär mir da echt zu schade.......
> 
> Thx!



Mit Zeitungspapier (gedreht) reinigen und anschließend weißes Fett, z.B. Motorex verwenden. Um es zu perfektionieren gibt es noch den Schmutzabstreifer von Syntace. Ich fahre die Thomson Elite, finde die Syntace P6 meiner Frau aber noch besser.

VG

Frank


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2008)

@320star: schön aufgebaut! 
Hätt ich auch so ähnlich gemacht (naja eher 66sl)
...da wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim Verscherbeln vom Rest vom Bike!


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Torque...grobe Setup festzulegen.
> Das Bike fährt sich traumhaft! Möge die Sonne mit uns sein!



Cooler Aufbau! Ein paar Fragen: Wie fährt sich die MZ 66 im Torque FR? 
Wird der Lenkwinkel merklich flacher?
Gibt es keine Probleme mit der Gabelbrücke (streift diese nicht am Unterrohr bei vollem Lenkeinschlag?)?
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Setup/Touren!!
Richi


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Februar 2008)

> ...da wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim Verscherbeln vom Rest vom Bike!



Ein Teil geht bald daran :


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Cooler Aufbau! Ein paar Fragen: Wie fährt sich die MZ 66 im Torque FR?
> Wird der Lenkwinkel merklich flacher?
> Gibt es keine Probleme mit der Gabelbrücke (streift diese nicht am Unterrohr bei vollem Lenkeinschlag?)?
> Viel Spaß beim weiteren Setup/Touren!!
> Richi



Vielen Dank! Der Lenkwinkel wird durch die 66 nicht merklich flacher. Die Gabelbrücke streift nicht das Unterrohr, man muss jedoch bei der Verlegung der Züge aufpassen, weil es schon recht knapp ist.

VG

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @320star: schön aufgebaut!
> Hätt ich auch so ähnlich gemacht (naja eher 66sl)
> ...da wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim Verscherbeln vom Rest vom Bike!



Danke!


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ein Teil geht bald daran :
> 
> So ist es!   Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> ...


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Februar 2008)

> So ist es!  Viel Spaß damit!



Danke.


----------



## fitze (4. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Der Lenkwinkel wird durch die 66 nicht merklich flacher. Die Gabelbrücke streift nicht das Unterrohr, man muss jedoch bei der Verlegung der Züge aufpassen, weil es schon recht knapp ist.
> 
> VG
> 
> Frank



Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Bei mir streift die Brücke am Unterrohr, bzw. an der Kabelführung. Größe M

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## 320star (5. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Bei mir streift die Brücke am Unterrohr, bzw. an der Kabelführung. Größe M
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Rahmengröße "L" Gabel 66 RC2X

VG

Frank


----------



## fitze (5. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Rahmengröße "L" Gabel 66 RC2X
> 
> VG
> 
> Frank



Aha,ok. Dann passt es bei L. Also bei M passt es nicht. Da streift die Krone am Halter für die Kabel.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## androsch5378 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute war am Weekend in Leogang (Whitestyle-Contest) und hab mal ein richtig geiles Foto Geknipst *Einen FETTEN nohander* leider weis ich niht mehr was für ein Rider es wahr. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1740411/


----------



## xstephanx (5. Februar 2008)

mal ein paar fotos von mir und meinem bruder:


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2008)

Immer wieder lustig die Stadtbergerl...
...komme selbst grad vom Kapuzinerberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (6. Februar 2008)

Zwillinge?

Geile bikes!


----------



## xstephanx (6. Februar 2008)

@FloImSchnee: 
Jup, die Stadtberge sind schon ganz nett, um eine kleine Runde zu drehen. 

@tschobi
Hehe, Zwillinge sind wir keine, aber unsre Bikes sind dafür welche ^^.
Danke.


----------



## clk2106 (6. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig die Stadtbergerl...
> ...komme selbst grad vom Kapuzinerberg...



hey flo,
wie ich seh, hast du den muddy mary montiert, wie fährt sich der bei den temp.?
hab ihn auch schon daheim, bin aber skeptisch, da viel von stollenabriss etc. geschrieben wurde, grad bei tiefen temperaturen...  
erfahrungen??

fahr mom. den maxxis minion, is aber auch nicht so der brüller beim dzt. wetter...  

greets,
clk


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. Februar 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> mal ein paar fotos von mir und meinem bruder:



Echt geil, Leute.


----------



## xstephanx (6. Februar 2008)

danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2008)

clk2106 schrieb:


> wie ich seh, hast du den muddy mary montiert, wie fährt sich der bei den temp.?
> hab ihn auch schon daheim, bin aber skeptisch, da viel von stollenabriss etc. geschrieben wurde, grad bei tiefen temperaturen...
> erfahrungen??


Bin erst wenige Kilometer gefahren, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass da viel reißt...
Habe die TC-, nicht die GG-Version. Der TC-BigBetty meines Bruders ist diesbezügl. auch unproblematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (6. Februar 2008)

So nun kann ich hier auch mal ein Foto von meinem Torque zeigen.


----------



## clk2106 (6. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bin erst wenige Kilometer gefahren, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass da viel reißt...
> Habe die TC-, nicht die GG-Version. Der TC-BigBetty meines Bruders ist diesbezügl. auch unproblematisch.



i see... na ich hab eben den GG, für echte sauereien 
das mit den stollen stand mal in nem reifenthread, war aber die erste version vom MM.

wenn das wetter weiter so bleibt, werd ich dann ev. auch mal wechseln


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (6. Februar 2008)

Nach 9 Tagen,endlich da.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß damit!
Sind die Speichenreflektoren Serie oder kann man die bei Canyon als Tuningkit bestellen?  
Samy


----------



## johnnyg (6. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sind die Speichenreflektoren Serie oder kann man die bei Canyon als Tuningkit bestellen?
> Samy



Die bekommst du einfach, ob du willst oder nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> So nun kann ich hier auch mal ein Foto von meinem Torque zeigen.



Hast du den Rahmen auf Gewährleistung bekommen oder hast du dir den etwa gekauft?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (6. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!
> Sind die Speichenreflektoren Serie oder kann man die bei Canyon als Tuningkit bestellen?
> Samy



Danke.

die sind orgial dran.
aber nach 5 min.waren sie wech.


----------



## vanmaxis (6. Februar 2008)

@Kalle Blomquist der ist gekauft!?


----------



## tschobi (7. Februar 2008)

Vesteh das irgendwie nicht!
Warum kauft man sich denn einen Rahmen für 1400, wenn man das Komplettbike für 2300 bekommt? 

900 sind zwar erstmal viel Geld, aber überleg mal was allein eine Gabel für deinen Rahmen kostet? 

Wenn du es individuell aufbauen willst, hättest du ja auch die Teile verkaufen können...

Oder gibt es andere Gründe?


----------



## vanmaxis (7. Februar 2008)

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab schon viel Geld in mein Red Bull gesteckt(neuer LRS, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Griffe, Bremsscheibe,....) und aus dem Grund kauf ich mir lieber das Rahmenset und sparre die 900,- Euro. Außer dem bin ich begeisterter Hobbyschrauber der fast alles an Werkzeug hat.


----------



## right turn (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Mein Nerve XC 7.0 Spezial ist jetzt angekommen, und ich hab gleich mal
ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen:
Shimano XT Systemlaufräder
200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten
SLR XC Sattel
90er Vorbau und Flatbar 

Wen`s interessiert, ich hab ein paar Photos ins Album gestellt (auch eins
mit voll ausgefahrener Talas Gabel ! - könnte mir vorstellen daß das in Steilstücken ganz gut funktioniert !) 

Viele Grüsse
Stephan      (wann wird´s endlich wieder Sommer ???)


----------



## Didi123 (7. Februar 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> 90er Vorbau und Flatbar



140 mm Gabel und Flatbar?   
Wie breit...?


----------



## Fryrish (7. Februar 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> 200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten



warum so große pizzascheiben, oder wiegst du mehr als 100kg?


----------



## canYOn_/ (7. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> die sind orgial dran.
> aber nach 5 min.waren sie wech.



ich habe sie SOFORT noch VOR dem Montieren abgebaut.


----------



## canYOn_/ (7. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Vesteh das irgendwie nicht!
> Warum kauft man sich denn einen Rahmen für 1400, wenn man das Komplettbike für 2300 bekommt?
> 
> 900 sind zwar erstmal viel Geld, aber überleg mal was allein eine Gabel für deinen Rahmen kostet?
> ...



bin auch derselben Meinung...


----------



## Didi123 (7. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich habe sie SOFORT noch VOR dem Montieren abgebaut.



Sehr lobenswert!  

Ich hab' hier vor einiger Zeit schon mal appelliert, die Reflektoren doch bitte abzubauen *BEVOR* Fotos von den Rädern gemacht werden, aber die Neuradbesitzer sind anscheinend vor lauter Begeisterung über ihr Spielzeug so in Trance, dass sie die grellgelben Reflexionen, die das ganze Motiv zunichte machen, offensichtlich gar nicht wahrnehmen...

(Hab' ich eigtl. schon erzählt, dass ich 1985 die deutschen Schachtelsatzmeisterschaften der Junioren gewonnen habe...?)


----------



## right turn (7. Februar 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> warum so große pizzascheiben, oder wiegst du mehr als 100kg?



Hi,
das liegt daran, daß es bei uns in Berchtesgaden erst mal 2 Stunden steil rauf
geht und anschließend dementsprechend auch wieder runter !
Da bringt man die oro´s auch mit bester Bremstechnik zum kochen !!


----------



## right turn (7. Februar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> 140 mm Gabel und Flatbar?
> Wie breit...?



Im Normalbetrieb fahr ich die Gabel mit 100 bzw. 120 mm - aber wer weiß !!

Der Lenker ist 60 cm "breit"  

LG !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Februar 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> warum so große pizzascheiben, oder wiegst du mehr als 100kg?


Nicht jeder wohnt im Flachland oder fährt nur flache Forststraßen runter...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> @Kalle Blomquist der ist gekauft!?



Wieso kaufst du dir denn für das Geld den Rahmen und nicht gleich ein Komplettbike (für ein "paar" Euro mehr)? 1400 Euro nur für einen Canyon Rahmen hinzulegen, finde ich schon ein bisschen krass   Aber hauptsache, dir gefällt er 

Wurde nun ja eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Ich verstehe es nicht. Für das Geld kann man sich auch ganz andere Rahmen kaufen.

Gruß,


----------



## joopen (7. Februar 2008)

An meinem GC 9.0 waren gar keine Reflektoren dran :-(


----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. Februar 2008)

joopen schrieb:


> An meinem GC 9.0 waren gar keine Reflektoren dran :-(



Die können sich doch die Reflektoren sparen, oder? Für den Straßenverkehr sind die Fahrräder doch eh nicht zugelassen. und 2 Paar Katzenaugen werden da auch nichts raushauen.
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du meine bekommen.


----------



## Moonshaker (7. Februar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir denn für das Geld den Rahmen und nicht gleich ein Komplettbike (für ein "paar" Euro mehr)? 1400 Euro nur für einen Canyon Rahmen hinzulegen, finde ich schon ein bisschen krass   Aber hauptsache, dir gefällt er
> 
> Wurde nun ja eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Ich verstehe es nicht. Für das Geld kann man sich auch ganz andere Rahmen kaufen.
> 
> Gruß,



Naja ich versteh das auch nicht aber, für 1400  ist der Rahmen schon sehr günstig für das, was du bekommst. Ich hab mir letztes jahr das tfr8 gekauft, dinge die ich nicht brauchte verscherbelt und ideal parts gekauft.

Aber der Torque rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Enduro Rahmen die es auf dem deutschen markt zu bekommen ist. Vgl. das mal mit Nicolai oder sonstigen Schmieden... die Rahmenqulität ist nicht doppelt oder auch manchmal 3x (wenn überhaupt besser, laut den Tests der BikeBravo wohl auf gleichem Niveau) so gut wie die vom Torque. 

Ich würd das Bike immer wieder kaufen, da an dieses Bike nicht mal das verspielte Ransom rankommt... aber is ja wieder geschmackssache.

solong Moon


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2008)

Servus,

ich habe ja auch nich behauptet, dass der Rahmen schlecht sei 
Nur bekommt man auch ein Torque Komplettbike mit super Komponenten für einen viel besseren Preis, als wenn man den Rahmen einzeln kauft und teuer aufbaut. Jeder nach seinem Gusto nur verstanden habe ich es immer noch nicht .

Greetz,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Februar 2008)

Wieder der Aufruf:
*Bräuchte ein verzerrungsfreies Fotos eines Torque FR/ES Bikes Modell 2007/2008.*


Mit verzerrungsfrei meine ich, dass man mit hoher Brennweite (also viel Zoom) von größerer Entfernung (mind. 6 Meter) möglichst parallel zum Bike und mittig (in Bezug auf den Hinterbau) fotografiert (in möglichst hoher Ausflöung).



Das verstehe ich unter verzerrungsfrei (man sieht nichts "doppelt")
das ist verzerrt (es wurde leicht von vorne fotografiert + das Haupelager ist verdeckt).

Rahmen / Bikes bitte von der Scheibenbremsenseite fotografieren, damit die Kurbel/Kettenblätter nicht den Hauptlagerdrehpunkt verdecken.



Wieso das ganze - mit Hilfe des Fotos rechnet mir ein Programm das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus aus. Macht natürlich nur dann einen Sinn, wenn das Foto die Abstände nicht verzerrt darstellt.

*DANKE!*


----------



## 320star (7. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wieder der Aufruf:
> *Bräuchte ein verzerrungsfreies Fotos eines Torque FR/ES Bikes Modell 2007/2008.*
> 
> 
> ...



Das kannst Du doch von Hand ausrechnen!  

VG

Frank


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. Februar 2008)

er will wahrscheinlich die progression der dämpferanlenkung darstellen, wenn du die kennlinie der übersetzung mal eben präzise aus der hand zeichnest bist du gut... 

ich hab für linkage einfach die bilder von der canyon-homepage genommen. und zwar das bild vom rahmenkit mit photoshop über das vom komplettrad gelegt, damit man das hauptlager sehen kann. 2006 war das bild vom rahmenkit allerdings auch noch von der seite aufgenommen, 2008 nicht mehr, wie war das denn 2007?


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Februar 2008)

Genau so ist es Blackwater Park - die Schätzung basiert auf der Grafik von der Geometrieseite:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/15481


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Am Sonntag konnte ich zu ersten Mal mein Torque ausführen. Es war leider nur eine kleine Tour um das grobe Setup festzulegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hej Frank,
geiles Bike! 

Was sagt canyon zu 180 mm Gabel am Torque FR? Hast Du da noch Anspruch auf Garantie?


----------



## 320star (8. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hej Frank,
> geiles Bike!
> 
> Was sagt canyon zu 180 mm Gabel am Torque FR? Hast Du da noch Anspruch auf Garantie?




Vielen Dank. Es gibt lediglich einen Ausschluss für Doppelbrücken. Ich fahre die Gabel extrem weich mit starker Progression, das sollte der Rahmen aushalten. Es ist einfach ein stabiles long-travel Tourenfully.  

VG

Frank


----------



## canYOn_/ (9. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Es gibt lediglich einen Ausschluss für Doppelbrücken. Ich fahre die Gabel extrem weich mit starker Progression, das sollte der Rahmen aushalten. Es ist einfach ein stabiles long-travel Tourenfully.
> 
> VG
> 
> Frank



Wo hast Du die Info her, dass der FR-Rahmen für *D*oppel*B*rücken*G*abel zugelassen ist?
Meines Wissens nach ist *DBG* nur für den FRX-Rahmen zugelassen.


----------



## 320star (9. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Info her, dass der FR-Rahmen für *D*oppel*B*rücken*G*abel zugelassen ist?
> Meines Wissens nach ist *DBG* nur für den FRX-Rahmen zugelassen.



Der Ausschluss einer Doppelbrücke ist keine Zulassung!


----------



## markus92 (9. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wieder der Aufruf:
> *Bräuchte ein verzerrungsfreies Fotos eines Torque FR/ES Bikes Modell 2007/2008.*
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, aber gibt von Seiten der Hersteller keine Angaben zu den Progressionen der Dämpfer? Wenn ja, könnte man dann beides Zusammenrechnen und eine Endkennlinie errechnen?


----------



## Werner Amort (9. Februar 2008)

heute mal 760 hm gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (9. Februar 2008)

*neid* Bei uns ist es zwar auch schönes Wetter, aber ich bin an den Schreibtisch gefesselt...


----------



## vtrkalle (9. Februar 2008)

dei geignt kimp mir bekonnt fir 



Werner Amort schrieb:


> heute mal 760 hm gemacht


----------



## Werner Amort (9. Februar 2008)

parkplatz zumis 
rodeneck


----------



## vtrkalle (9. Februar 2008)

Dachte ich mir, ich war gestern mit dem Rad im Martelltal 700hm und heute mit den Schneeschuhen auch noch mal 700hm bei einem Wetter zu träumen.
http://www.zufallhuette.com/zufallhuette/index.php


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Februar 2008)

mennoe ich will auch wieder bilder machen können....
hoffentlich kommt am Montag mein Elox-Kram


----------



## dapaul (9. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> heute mal 760 hm gemacht



Schick, schick!

Anfang März bekomm ich auch mein schönes weißes


----------



## Werner Amort (9. Februar 2008)

meins war wohl eins der letzten expressbikes


----------



## Vilsa (9. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> heute mal 760 hm gemacht



Schön, Schneetarn


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Richtiges Bike  
Habs am Mittwoch ausgepact und gestern bei ner 30km Tour ausprobiert 
bin begeistert
Bild mit voll ausgefahrenem Fahrwerk 140mm(Pike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (9. Februar 2008)

Wo stellt ihr eure Räder eigentlich hin !?

Ich würde es gerne mit in die Wohnung nehmen aber nach so ner Tour isses wohl ziemlich dreckig und versaut mir die Bude. In die Garage könnte ich es auch stellen aber ich hab Angst das es dann geklaut wird...


----------



## E=MC² (9. Februar 2008)

Keller?


----------



## Vilsa (9. Februar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Keller?



Hab ich nicht


----------



## Bechy (9. Februar 2008)

Mein GC 9.0 2008 steht zur Zeit im Keller, wieder sauber und abgedeckt.
Mein XC 3.0 2005 hängt in der Garage und mein Rennrad ist auch in der Garage.
Außer unter der Woche (da studiere ich auswärts) und da ist das RR in unserer WG.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Februar 2008)

@Cube XC-Comp: Wie bist du mit den Sun-Laufrädern zufrieden? Sind ja anscheinend ziemlich neu, die Felgen. Taugen die Dinger was? Mit welcher Felge sind die zu vergleichen?
Samy


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Cube XC-Comp: Wie bist du mit den Sun-Laufrädern zufrieden? Sind ja anscheinend ziemlich neu, die Felgen. Taugen die Dinger was? Mit welcher Felge sind die zu vergleichen?
> Samy



Ich hab mal erste Tour gemacht 30km.kann bisjetzt nix negatives berichten.Ich habe sie mit nur einem Druck gefahren,die sollen aber ein Profil haben,wo sich der reifen mit wenig druck sehr gut fahren lässt nd hält.muss noch probiert werden.Ich hab die 480g schwere 27mm Sun.
http://www.sun-ringle.com/contentpages/mtb/rims/allmountain.php5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (9. Februar 2008)

Der Aufbau geht weiter


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2008)




----------



## MUD´doc (9. Februar 2008)

Damit die Gallerie gefüttert wird...
Ne kleine Impression von meiner heutigen Tour mit meinem ESX



Bisschen Farbe...



Bisschen alternatives Sepia...



und bisschen schwarz/weiss

War schön heute - getreu dem Motto: Ride first, work later!  

Was mich aber aufregte  



Ja Ja! Wir "bösen" Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt...
Ja Ne, is klar! Was die Waldarbeiter mit ihren Maschinen da an Gräben gezogen haben, das schaffe ich in 50 Jahren biken nicht... <grummel>
Fahren war total unmöglich und ich mußte mich irgendwie am Wegesrand da lang kämpfen. Hab nur für das untere Bild mein ESX in den 
Graben gestellt.
Morgen solls ja auch wieder schön werden. Hoffe, ich finde dann in der anderen Richtung "bessere" Wege!
Keep on riding!


----------



## thto (9. Februar 2008)




----------



## braintrust (9. Februar 2008)

lecker 
wie sind die griffe?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2008)

Meine haben sehr früh angefangen sich aufzulösen. Bis dahin waren sie unauffällig...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2008)

@Cube XC-Comp:danke, in einem englischen Forum hab ich gelesen, dass sie leichter und dabei steifer sein sollen als die singletracks. das wäre ja ok...


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (10. Februar 2008)

@thto

welche Griffe sind das Genau?
Sehen gut aus.
Hat man die gut im Griff?
Weich mittel hart?


----------



## braintrust (10. Februar 2008)

dachte sind die ergon enduro


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2008)

Sind aber nur halb so gut wie die Syntace Moto aber dabei doppelt so teuer. Habe die Moto am ES und die Ergon am TFR und kann daher direkt vergleichen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sind aber nur halb so gut wie ...


Inwiefern konkret?


----------



## SusXT (11. Februar 2008)

I repainted my REBA from black into white.


----------



## Co1n (11. Februar 2008)

like it!


----------



## braintrust (11. Februar 2008)

die roten schaltzüge sind auch fein


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Februar 2008)

Ein ES frisch vom Pulverbeschichten noch ohne Aufkleber!

http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau2004/photo#5165811958687785890


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> dachte sind die ergon enduro



yes "small"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


>



Hattest du oder der Traktor im Hintergrund die Äcker gezogen?


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

hast du noch winterpause ? saison ist das ganze jahr !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hast du noch winterpause ? saison ist das ganze jahr !



Bis März grundsätzlich. In der Winterpause pflege ich die Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bis März grundsätzlich. In der Winterpause pflege ich die Homepage.


is doch perfektes wetter


----------



## dude2k (11. Februar 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ein ES frisch vom Pulverbeschichten noch ohne Aufkleber!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau2004/photo#5165811958687785890



also für pulverbeschichtet glänzt mir das aber ne zacke zu wild ;-)


----------



## Flok (12. Februar 2008)

heute mal ohne Federweg


----------



## tom23" (12. Februar 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> also für pulverbeschichtet glänzt mir das aber ne zacke zu wild ;-)



Hä?


----------



## Aldi (12. Februar 2008)

@ all:

Hey Jungs, das ist eine "Canyon-Gallerie".
D.b.  zeigt her eure Bikes, und nicht Ski......usw. !!
Ausserdem ist es ein MTB-Forum !!!

Das ganze "Wo stellt ihr eure Bikes hin...." usw. gehoert nicht in diesen Thread !!
Dafuer gibts Andere.


Nichts fuer ungut....Adios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hattest du oder der Traktor im Hintergrund die Äcker gezogen?



Das heißt: "Die Furchen gezogen!"
Der Acker ist dann das ganze Feld!  *klugscheißmodus aus* 

Alpha, du kannst aber echt mal ne Runde draußen drehen. Bei dem geilen Wetter finde ich es manchmal besser als im Sommer, wenn man es vor Hitze manchmal nicht mehr aushält, oder


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2008)

@SusXT: Very nice!

@Uwe: Sieht super aus. Willst du es gecleant lassen, oder kommen noch Aufkleber drauf? War der Lack denn schon so hinüber, oder wolltest du nur ne Frischzellenkur?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @SusXT: Very nice!
> 
> @Uwe: Sieht super aus. Willst du es gecleant lassen, oder kommen noch Aufkleber drauf? War der Lack denn schon so hinüber, oder wolltest du nur ne Frischzellenkur?




Es kommen noch Aufkleber (Canyon Schriftzug).
Die Schwinge hatte es schon hinter sich ansonsten war es eigentlich noch recht gut.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2008)

ich finde jetzt ist noch fast mit die beste zeit rad zufahren...
Wenn die Sonne scheint und das Herz lacht *schwärm*
leider hatte das Tolle wetter auch einfluss auf die Spaziermoral der Unbereiften Gesellschaft.... Die halbe Stadt war in meinem Stammwald..... Was dem Ganzen wieder Abträglich ist....

@ Flok: Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?!
Und welche Flaschen kann man damit fahren?!
ach ja, finde dein Rad sehr schick, auch wenn es keinen Federweg hat....


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Inwiefern konkret?



Die Griffergonomie und vor allem die Dämpfung sind bei den Moto Griffen besser(dort wo der handballen aufliegt ist ein gut dämpfendes Polster. Die ergons fühlen sich einfach hart und unbequem an.
Schappi


----------



## varadero (12. Februar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter?!
> Und welche Flaschen kann man damit fahren?!


das sind TACX Tao
gibt es in Alu und Carbon, jeweils in silber od. schwarz
spezielle Flaschen notwendig!


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2008)

aber da ist sone nase unten dran? 
wollte eigentlich die tune wasserträger holen, aber wenn da die flaschen unten durchrutschen, bei holpriger strecke ist das kein wesentlicher kaufgrund.....
du hast die tune flaschen, oder?
wenn das bei den taxc nicht so ist hab ich neue Flaschenhalter


----------



## varadero (12. Februar 2008)

Jep, unten ist eine Nase als Anschlag.
Ich verwende Flaschen von Tacx (Source) und von Rose (Baugleich).
Die Flaschen (auch volle mit 750ml) halten sehr gut!

Den Tune kenne ich nicht, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, verwendet der aber die selben Flaschen.


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich habe sie SOFORT noch VOR dem Montieren abgebaut.



am wxc 7 von meiner freundin waren die reflektoren, sowie rück- und frontstrahler für die sattelstütze und lenker in einer tüte dabei, die feierlich im Mülleimer beerdigt wurde


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Februar 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> spezielle Flaschen notwendig!


Ich habe in meinem Taxc Tao ganz normale Flaschen drin -- hält problemlos.
Falls sie locker sein sollten, muss man halt (wie bei allen Alu-Haltern) den Häfig etwas schmaler quetschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (12. Februar 2008)

jo mir gehts da wie flo, hab auch den tao und konnte bisher alle flaschen (von tacx bis 08/15-zeugs) benutzen


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2008)

also müssten tune flaschen auch rein passen....


----------



## Flok (12. Februar 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> das sind TACX Tao
> gibt es in Alu und Carbon, jeweils in silber od. schwarz
> spezielle Flaschen notwendig!



nicht wirklich, bei mir passen in den Tao alle Flaschen rein, ob von Rose, von Canyon, Werbeflaschen etc.

Als gute Flaschen kann ich die Tacx Source direkt dazuempfehlen, kosten ~3 und sind absolut dicht und vollkommen geschmacksneutral.


----------



## dude2k (12. Februar 2008)

Wer nen flaschenhalter fürs MTB sucht der auch was abhält und sich nicht bei jedem drop beängstigend hin und her biegt wenn die flasche drin ist, der greift ganz klar zum Tacx Allure (wahlweise in schwarz oder alufarben)
dazu gehen 1a alle gängigen flaschen (tacx - 1,5l sprudelmehrwegflasche auf den kopf gestellt). 
als flaschen kann ich wärmstens die tacx splash (in groß und klein) empfehlen. die nutze ich nun seit 3 jahren und die riechen immer noch wie neu wenn man sie nach der fahrt mit heißem wasser ausspült und dann gut lüftet.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Februar 2008)

Im Tao halten sie eh problemlos....


----------



## Quellekatalog (12. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Griffergonomie und vor allem die Dämpfung sind bei den Moto Griffen besser(dort wo der handballen aufliegt ist ein gut dämpfendes Polster. Die ergons fühlen sich einfach hart und unbequem an.
> Schappi



Kenne die Moto nur vom Katalog, aber mit den Ergon E1 bin ich selbst sehr zufrieden vom der Ergonomie, Dämpfung könnte besser sein, aber mir nicht so wichtig, dass ich gleich wieder Geld ausgebe (Gelpolster bei den Handschuhen, 1,0 bar in den Betties und Lyrik....)

Aber für's nächste Bike wären sie interessant...


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nun "gefÃ¼hlsechte" Handschuhe ohne jegliche Polster und da sind mir die Ergons zu hart, der Durchmesser ist zu klein (fÃ¼r HandschuhgrÃ¶Ãe 10,5) und die DÃ¤mpfung ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Die seitliche FÃ¼hrung der Hand ist wiederum sehr gut. FÃ¼r 35 â¬ ist das aber ein bischen wenig.
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Co1n (12. Februar 2008)

hey.

Habe mir jetzt ne Thomson Stütze und den X4 Vorbau in 50mm Auführung bestellt. Da der ja oversized is suche ich nach nem gscheiten Lenker. Gibts da was, was an dem Enduro (sag ich mal) gscheit aussieht?! Oder kommt der X4 generell zu fett?! 
Will halt nen sehr kurzen Vorbau haben und der normale Elite is naja, sagen wir nich schön.....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Alpha, du kannst aber echt mal ne Runde draußen drehen. Bei dem geilen Wetter finde ich es manchmal besser als im Sommer, wenn man es vor Hitze manchmal nicht mehr aushält, oder



Winterzeit = Wanderzeit. 

Und ich liebe 35Grad auf heissem Teer, oder dampfenden Schotterwegen. Egal was. Hitze macht mir nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (12. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> der Durchmesser ist zu klein (für Handschuhgröße 10,5)/QUOTE]
> 
> Welche Größe hast denn? Bei mir passt Small perfekt.


----------



## uphillking (12. Februar 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



Sorry Pjfa, but wearing that helmet on a "normal" Mountainbike and driving most of the times in the flat is simply silly.  
You look like a showoff. 


Sorry Pjfa, aber so nen Helm auf nem "normalen" Mountainbike zu tragen und damit meistens im Flachland zu fahren ist einfach albern.
Du siehst aus wie ein Wichtigtuer.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Februar 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Sorry Pjfa, but wearing that helmet on a "normal" Mountainbike and driving most of the times in the flat is simply silly.
> You look like a showoff.


Pfffff. The chinbar increases HIS security, what's YOUR problem?


----------



## uphillking (12. Februar 2008)

Off cause he can wear whatever he want to, but I dont like braggarts.
And that is how he looks like.

But that is my privat opinion.


----------



## pjfa (12. Februar 2008)

I´m a One Man Show 









































My previous Helmet


----------



## Jrsd (12. Februar 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


> I´m a One Man Show


 

Et pan dans les dents!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (13. Februar 2008)

also gegen sonen Helm kann man nun wirklich nichts haben...... geht iO


----------



## tschobi (13. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> also gegen sonen Helm kann man nun wirklich nichts haben...... geht iO



Finde ich auch! Wenn er sich damit sicherer fühlt, warum nicht.

Problem ist nur das der Helm absoluter Schrott ist. hab den auch 3Wochen gefahren und ihn dann wieder abgegeben.
Wenn man bei diesem Helm auf das Gesicht fällt, bzw auf den Kinnbügel, kann man sich gleich beim Schönheits-OnkelDoc anmelden, weil der sehr scharfkantig und spitz ist. 
Hinzu kommt, das so ein Helm natürlich nicht den Halt hat, wie ein Fullfacehelm und somit bohrt er sich schön in dein Gesicht.
Kenne mehrere Fälle(die meisten hier aus dem Forum), die sich schon das Gesicht aufgeschnitten oder Zähne ausgeschlagen haben. 

Trotz guter Passform/Tragekomfort kann ich nur davor warnen! Bin dann auch selber mit 5km/h auf einem trail über den Lenker gegangen und der Kinnbügel hat sich schön in meine Backe gebohrt. War nicht witzig. Ohne Kinnbügel wäre das nicht passiert. Andere Marken, zB Casco http://www.casco-helme.de/de/default01.htm können das schon wesentlich besser. Sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, aber ist wenigstens sicherer.

Ich selber fahre heute nur noch richtige fullface oder halt einen Normalen, je nachdem was ich mache.
Sorry für off topic, aber das kann nicht oft genug gesagt werden, da sehr viele schon Probleme hatten.


----------



## Co1n (13. Februar 2008)

Stütze heute gekommen:


----------



## Werner Amort (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt mit flatbar und barends


----------



## braintrust (13. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Stütze heute gekommen:



richtig geile kietzschleuder, kann man bestimmt jut die simon-dach runtercruisen


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> jetzt mit flatbar und barends



gingen die griffe leicht ab?
Es sieht ja rel unbequem also Racemäßig aus, mit dem nach unten gedrehten vorbau und dann so Weit unten, ist ja schon ne krasse Geometrieveränderung, 
aber ich finde es 
besser!!!!, schicker., 
ist es denn jetzt auch schneller?


----------



## Ryanotb (13. Februar 2008)

Some picture of me :


----------



## nailz (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar eher der fleißige Leser und poste recht selten, aber wenn ich das "showoff-braggart"-Gesülze lese, was wie ich finde dazu noch off topic ist, geht mir der Hut, respektive Helm, hoch.
Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er rumfährt oder meint rumfahren zu müssen. Er muss damit ja nicht bis in die Eisdiele reinlaufen.....
Ich selbst bin auch ohne DH und FR ab und zu mit FF-Helm unterwegs, da ich weiß wie es ist am Kinn genäht zu werden, nachdem man knapp 20 Meter nen Hang runtergekullert ist. Das ist wesentlich uncooler. 
Da hat man halt die Wahl:
-kein Helm 
-nur CC-Helm
-CC-Helm tragen und FF am Rucksack und tauschen wenn´s bergab geht
-kein Helm uphill, FF downhill
-immer FF (obwohls das wirklich je nach Untergrund posermäßig scheint/ist)
Jedem das Seine!

greetz,
nailz


----------



## Didi123 (13. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er rumfährt oder meint rumfahren zu müssen.


Muss mal den Uphillking etwas unterstützen...

Natürlich kann jeder rumfahren wie er will, aber wenn sich jemand mit Fullface und Strampelhosen auf'm Enduro im Flachland im Internet präsentiert kommt das halt schon etwas seltsam und er muss dann ggf. auch mal mit weniger positiven Kommentaren rechnen - und damit klarkommen tut er ja ganz offensichtlich...!
Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MasterAss (13. Februar 2008)

Es sieht flach aus, ist es denn auch flach? Wenn sich die Leute mal mehr um ihre Dinge kümmern würden, statt um andere, wäre es viel relaxter! Genießt doch einfach die Bilder oder stellt selbst welche rein! Diejenigen die immer meckern sind meist die letzten auf´m Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (13. Februar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> richtig geile kietzschleuder, kann man bestimmt jut die simon-dach runtercruisen



wohne ab 1.04 wieder im Kiez!  
dann nehme ich Schwung von der Proskauer und chill die SD durch  !


ride on!


----------



## Werner Amort (14. Februar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> gingen die griffe leicht ab?
> besser!!!!, schicker.,
> ist es denn jetzt auch schneller?




das muss ich am Samstach erst rausfinden...
obs mein Rücken auch mitmacht und ich wirklich mehr Kraft in die Pedale bringe.
Sattelüberhöhung ist jetzt mit Sag so gute 10cm

ansonsten ist ja alles geschraubt und  ohne weiteres rückrüstbar


um die Griff zu demontieren musste ich schon mit TeflonSpray anrücken, leider war der Entfettungsspray/Bremsenreiniger nicht zur Hand, jetzt drehen sie ein bissl muss das nochmal entfetten...


----------



## Maastricht´99 (14. Februar 2008)

@uphillking: so ein driss! Ein FF Helm bietet allen M.bikern den Vorteil vom spürbarem Sicherheitsgewinn durch den Vollgesichtsschutz! 
Warum soll man dann bitteschön, aufgrund minderer Oberflächlichkeiten, darauf verzichten? Ich selber fahre einen FF von Specialized und die sind mittlerweile so gut belüftet und so leicht geworden, dass ich zusammen mit dem Fliegenschutz nicht mehr darauf verzichten werde. 
Es kommt ja nunmal auch vor, dass man mit einem Enduro- oder Allmountainbike auch mal Streckenabschnitte auf Asphalt oder im Flachland zurücklegen muss um, wie bei uns im bergischen Land, zu den Trails zugelangen. Also warum müssen wir dann hier noch darüber diskutieren, ob ein FF Helm bei nem Allmountainpiloten stylisch korrekt aussieht oder nicht? Bei dem Thema sind Argumente über den Stylefaktor nicht mehr angemessen...


----------



## braintrust (14. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> wohne ab 1.04 wieder im Kiez!
> dann nehme ich Schwung von der Proskauer und chill die SD durch  !
> 
> 
> ride on!



hehe vllt sieht man sich ja...die samariter als dh geht och gut klar


----------



## quasibinaer (14. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> also gegen sonen Helm kann man nun wirklich nichts haben...... geht iO


Jup, ich finds auch echt im Rahmen.

Ein Freund und ich fahren auf unseren Hardtails (beide deutlich unter 700!) auch gelegentlich mal FF. Er fährt sogar nen Panzer, wir fahren beide mit vollen Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren. Und?
Wir fahren halt meistens nicht im typischen HT-Terrain a la Forstautobahn, sondern deutlich schneller und steiler und natürlich bergab. Und jeder, der das auf nem Hardtail schonmal gebracht hat, wird sich nach der ersten Gesichtsbremsung über seinen FF freuen. Unterkieferfrakturen aus modischen Gründen sind kein anstrebenswerter Zustand, denke ich.
Unsere 08er Torques sind bestellt, bis zur KW15 müssen wir uns halt mit der etwas unbequemeren Variante zufrieden geben...

Allerdings fahren wir auch nicht in Lycra-stramplern :kotz: und FF is nur bergab angesagt. Alles was recht is, aber irgendwann hörts auch mal auf.


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Februar 2008)

Nabend.
wollte mal fragen ob jemand Bilder von nem weissen oder schwarzen Nerve AM 9.0 Hochladen kann. Dat fänd ich mal nice.

cheers>schlickjumper


----------



## tschobi (15. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Jup, ich finds auch echt im Rahmen.
> 
> Ein Freund und ich fahren auf unseren Hardtails (beide deutlich unter 700!) auch gelegentlich mal FF.



Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn IHr euch dann sicherer fühlt.
Nur bloß nicht den Met Parachute. Dann besser mit CC-Helm!


----------



## Schleudersturz (15. Februar 2008)

DAmit nochmal ein paar Bilder zur Schau gestellt werden, hier mein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 in der "schweren" edition mit Pedalen 12,00 KG


----------



## tschobi (15. Februar 2008)

Ich lese RS Tora und sehe ne fox. Hast du die getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Februar 2008)

das xc mit Flatbar kommt richtig geil,,, sieht wie ein völlig anderes bike aus....
fast wie ein HT.... fährt sich bestimmt auch so


----------



## Werner Amort (15. Februar 2008)

was ist das für ein Fabrikat, der Flat?

meiner, 580er Ritchey, erscheint mir ein bissl zu schmal für mich.

wie lang ist dein Flat?


----------



## Schleudersturz (15. Februar 2008)

Dee RS Tora ist an meinem Schmuddel HT dran... am 2008er ist wie du schon richtig siehst die Fox F100 RLC dran  
Flat bar war pflicht  ich komme vom HT und kann mich nciht sofort umgewöhnen... habe aber den Kompromiss mit dem KCNC SL Bone in 600mm gemacht... Der Lenker scheint mir erst mal ausreichend steif und Preislich äußerst vertretbar! dazu Procraft Superlight Griffe und nen feiner F99  mit dem Teileverkauf, der Teile, die ich übrig hatte, habe ich 40 Euronen mehr investiert und konnte so das Gewicht auf 12Kg mit Pedalen halten  Außerdem eine sehr schön cleane Optik  Habe noch einen Nope Atmosphere LRS mit dme ich das Gewicht dann auf ziemlich genaue 11,5Kg drücken kann  mein Traumrad


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Februar 2008)

Das Wetter war heute zwar alles andere als einladend, es war auch unangenehm beim Rauftreten (nass-kalt, nebelig, -4°C, teilw. starkes Glatteis), 
bergab war's aber traumhaft! Schnee hart u. griffig...

Nebelsuppe...










Schnee...








Die MuddyMary greift wunderbar...


----------



## jona$ (15. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das Wetter war heute zwar alles andere als einladend, es war auch unangenehm beim Rauftreten (nass-kalt, nebelig, -4°C, teilw. starkes Glatteis),
> bergab war's aber traumhaft! Schnee hart u. griffig...



schöne fotos 

aber kurze hose bei -4°?... schon stumpf irgendwie


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Februar 2008)

jona$ schrieb:


> schöne fotos
> 
> aber kurze hose bei -4°?... schon stumpf irgendwie


vielleicht hatte er was drunter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte selbstverständlich Beinlinge an....


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Februar 2008)

Es 7.0 2008


----------



## GerhardO (15. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


>



*Fußfehler!!! Ich habs genau gesehen!!!*


----------



## canYOn_/ (15. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> *Fußfehler!!! Ich habs genau gesehen!!!*



trotzdem hast du sehrsehr schöne pics gemacht.


----------



## Fryrish (15. Februar 2008)

@Schleudersturz

hast du dir den lenker gekauft. wenn ja, wo. hab den nitgends in 600 mm gefunden.


----------



## Schleudersturz (16. Februar 2008)

Hi Birjoh! hier der Link: http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p...ram/-/searchvendor/d1944a2c950d29163.96263264


----------



## nailz (16. Februar 2008)

@Flo: mit welchen Druck fährst du den Muddy Mary? Das wird wohl auch mein nächster Reifen sein wenn die Nobbies runter sind. Ich glaub, die sind am Limit


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

Der Aufbau geht weiter, gerade eine neue Gabel bekommen.










Es folgt:

Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Sram
Schlatung: Sram X-9
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Bremsen: Avid Code 5 
Griffe: Spank
Pedale: NC-17
(Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden)


----------



## Co1n (16. Februar 2008)

Gabelschaft heißt des 

Aber sonst schauts schon sehr nett aus. Aber bitte Reifen ohne die Streifen!  ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Aber sonst schauts schon sehr nett aus. Aber bitte Reifen ohne die Streifen! ride on!



Ich werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich die Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4 bestellen,
am besten direkt Downhillschläuche dazu


----------



## Richi2000 (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es folgt:
> 
> Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
> Kassette: Shimano XT
> ...



....und wie`s die anderen auch gemacht haben in Bälde ein RS Pearl


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> ....und wie`s die anderen auch gemacht haben in Bälde ein RS Pearl



Nein der Fox bleibt drin


----------



## markus92 (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nein der Fox bleibt drin



Sicher??^^


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Sicher??^^



Ja, warum nicht


----------



## markus92 (16. Februar 2008)

Weil der Hinterbau vom 2006er degressiv ist und der FOX-Dämpfer sehr linear, also ergibt sich nen degressiver Hinterbau, was nichts gutes heißt.


----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Februar 2008)

Heute mal das schöne Wetter genutzt!


----------



## markus92 (16. Februar 2008)

schön, schön, sag mal ist das Unterrohr leicht eckig, also wie bei Torque?


----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Februar 2008)

Ne ist soweit rund, das Schwraze unten ist nen Schutz, warscheinlich kommt es deswegen so rüber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Weil der Hinterbau vom 2006er degressiv ist und der FOX-Dämpfer sehr linear, also ergibt sich nen degressiver Hinterbau, was nichts gutes heißt.



Macht sich das stark beim Fahren bemerkbar?


----------



## markus92 (16. Februar 2008)

Dazu kann ich dir keine persönlichen Eindruck geben, da ich nen progressiveren Manitou 4-way Air SPV fahre. Aber, wenn du z.B 35% sag fährst, dann wirst du schon nen durschlag nach nem 30cm hupfer haben.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Dazu kann ich dir keine persönlichen Eindruck geben, da ich nen progressiveren Manitou 4-way Air SPV fahre. Aber, wenn du z.B 35% sag fährst, dann wirst du schon nen durschlag nach nem 30cm hupfer haben.



Meines Wissens hat der FOX DHX AIR 5.0 63mm Hub.
Der SAG sollte bei meinem Gewicht ca. 15mm betragen.
Das wären umgerechnet  ~24%.

Aber warum einen Durchlag => der Dämpfer verfügt doch über einen einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz (konnte es jedoch noch nicht testen).


----------



## nailz (16. Februar 2008)

@djsouth2004
Zieh besser den Einstellknopf für den Rebound der Pike ab, sonst kannste den uU im Gelände verlieren. Es ist ein 2er Innensechskantschlüssel, der nur durch eine Art Federring gehalten wird. Selbe Größe sollte an jedem Multitool dran sein, falls man unterwegs das Setup ändern möchte


----------



## braintrust (16. Februar 2008)

frage dazu: einfach nach unten abziehen oder wie?


----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> @djsouth2004
> Zieh besser den Einstellknopf für den Rebound der Pike ab, sonst kannste den uU im Gelände verlieren. Es ist ein 2er Innensechskantschlüssel, der nur durch eine Art Federring gehalten wird. Selbe Größe sollte an jedem Multitool dran sein, falls man unterwegs das Setup ändern möchte



Danke für den Tip werd ich bei gelegenheit mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein neues    





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

      
braucht man nichts dazu sagen.......................


----------



## markus92 (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat der FOX DHX AIR 5.0 63mm Hub.
> Der SAG sollte bei meinem Gewicht ca. 15mm betragen.
> Das wären umgerechnet  ~24%.
> 
> Aber warum einen Durchlag => der Dämpfer verfügt doch über einen einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz (konnte es jedoch noch nicht testen).


les dich einfach mal hier im Forum durch, da steht genug.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch - schönes Torque, Ghost-Boy.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


Gruß,


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Danke , morgen werden die ersten test Fahrten gemacht


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> @Flo: mit welchen Druck fährst du den Muddy Mary?


Genau weiß ich's nicht, schätze 0,9-1,1 Bar.



4Stroke schrieb:


> ...am besten direkt Downhillschläuche dazu


Viel zu schwer und rollunfreudig.


----------



## canYOn_/ (17. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues
> 
> 
> braucht man nichts dazu sagen.......................



Ich sag's trozdem  
GEILES Bike

Viel Spaß!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2008)

Achtermann. Das war sauglatt heute, meine Fresse. Und die guten Spikes daheimgelassen. Aber trotzdem mal lustig, nur auf Eis fahren.


----------



## joopen (17. Februar 2008)

Scheint ne "coole" Tour gewesen zu sein  
Kann leider nur mit einem Bild im noch nicht fahrfertigen Zustand dienen. Andere werden folgen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Achtermann. Das war sauglatt heute, meine Fresse. Und die guten Spikes daheimgelassen. Aber trotzdem mal lustig, nur auf Eis fahren.



Ja geil. Aus welcher Ecke vom Harz kommst du? Bin gestern auch dort gewesen - aber nicht zum Biken 

Gruß,


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2008)

der erste ausritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (17. Februar 2008)

schöne aussicht hat man von da oben


----------



## wartool (17. Februar 2008)

so.. hier mal mein ca 4 Wochen altes Nerve AM 8.0


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ..Aus welcher Ecke vom Harz kommst du? ..



Leipzsch - direkt am Rand vom Harz, nur ca. 200km zum Brocken


----------



## Co1n (17. Februar 2008)

hier kurz vor der heutigen Ausfahrt. Spür meine Füße nemmer .


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Canyon 700m unter Tage im Salzbergwerk 






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## andy01 (17. Februar 2008)

Hey Schappi,
tolles Bild, aber glaubst du, dass das deinem Bike so gut tut? 
Salz => Rost !!!


----------



## dude2k (17. Februar 2008)

also ich seh das nicht so eng. wer sein bike gut pflegt und sich die tolle untertage-erfahrung nicht entgehen lassen will, der muss sich um erhöhte rostgefahr keine sorgen machen. viel schlimmer ist es da sein bike nach ner regenfahrt nass und verdreckt ein paar tage in der garage (womöglich auch noch feucht und kalt) rumstehen zu lassen


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


>


Ein DH-LRS aber Nobby Nics?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leipzsch - direkt am Rand vom Harz, nur ca. 200km zum Brocken



okai. also doch noch ein Stück von entfernt  
langsam verschwindet die letzte schneematsche - dann kann der bikespaß im harz wieder so richtig beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (17. Februar 2008)

seh ich das richtig, dass der TDswiss satz so knapp 700â¬ kostet?


----------



## Dive-Mouse (17. Februar 2008)

Dive-Mouse's Nerve ESX 8.0 gestern auf dem Weg zur Kälbelescheuer (Schwarzwald):


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Februar 2008)

Geile Landschaft


----------



## Dive-Mouse (17. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Geile Landschaft


Und erst im Frühling/Sommer, wenn das Grau dem Grün gewichen ist... Im Mai wird die Tour noch ausgeweitet bis zum Nonnenmattweiher, dann ist die Fitness auch wieder voll da!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Februar 2008)

Gibts bestimmt auch tolle Freeride Trails


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> Hey Schappi,
> tolles Bild, aber glaubst du, dass das deinem Bike so gut tut?
> Salz => Rost !!!



Was soll'n da rosten...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (17. Februar 2008)

Boombe schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, dass der TDswiss satz so knapp 700 kostet?



Ne, das ist doch der 2200er, der kostet so knapp 500, teuerer ist der FR2350, der dürfte sich so in der Region bewegen. Der 2200 ist auch eher n EnduroLRS, der 2350 Freeride...


----------



## vanmaxis (18. Februar 2008)

Ja das sind die Dt Swiss E2200 Enduro Disc, die bekommst du aber auch schon für 360,- und das neu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein DH-LRS aber Nobby Nics?


Der LRS ist Serie, zumindest bei den Outlet-Bikes.  Ab gesehen davon ist es kein DH-LRS und mit den Nobby Nics komm ich bisher sehr gut klar.


----------



## braintrust (18. Februar 2008)

wie sehen die wohl an nem grünen canyon aus?!


----------



## canYOn_/ (18. Februar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Was soll'n da rosten...?



das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen  
Wahrscheinlich die Kette, wenn die schlecht geölt ist.


----------



## tschobi (18. Februar 2008)

Natürlich kann Alu bei dieser Umgebung korrodieren, ist dann natürlich kein Rost. Da man natürlich nicht jeden Tag da rumfährt, ist das natürlich kein Thema.
Außerdem gehört das eh nicht hierher.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2008)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder unterwegs -- aufm Weg teilweise ordentlich eisig, aber sehr lustig...
Die Spikes hatte ich nicht mehr drauf, hatte nicht mit so viel Eis gerechnet...

Ins Land einischaun...




Der Beginn wg. Eis fast am Schwierigsten...




Runter geht's...


----------



## vanmaxis (19. Februar 2008)

@ FloImSchnee Hi, du fährst doch eine Louise Fr, mit einer 180 Scheibe oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2008)

Nein, war zu wenig standfest. Habe auf 200/180 aufgerüstet.


----------



## vanmaxis (19. Februar 2008)

Achso, aber das ist ein Adapter für eine 180 Scheibe oder? Weil ich will mir die Gabel auch kaufen und habe ein Louise Fr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Achso, aber das ist ein Adapter für eine 180 Scheibe oder? Weil ich will mir die Gabel auch kaufen und habe ein Louise Fr.


Nein, Konverter von PM auf IS und +20mm.
Ich habe den A2Z AD-PMF74.

Wenn du eine 180mm-Scheibe verwenden möchtest, brauchst du nur einen Konverter von PM auf IS. Zumindest A2Z bietet so einen aber nicht an.
(eine 180er wäre aber an einer Lyrik eh fehlplaziert, sofern das Bike adäquat bewegt wird -- es sei denn, du hast nur 50kg...)


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. Februar 2008)

Sehr launige Bilder, @FloImSchnee  

Sobald mein Bike wieder da ist, werde ich SOFORT in die Berge fahren.

Momentan fahre ich ausschließlich mit meiner city-sofa: 
2 cm Federweg vorne und 2 hinten


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. Februar 2008)

das bin ich auf meinem ES 7 vor dem Abgrund


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. Februar 2008)

*Unheimliche Begegnung der Dritten Art*


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. Februar 2008)

nochmal*Rahmengrösse L*


----------



## Christian_74 (20. Februar 2008)

Leute, lädt doch die Bilder DIREKT rein. Es ist ätzend die Thumbnails jedesmal öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> nochmal*Rahmengrösse L*



Sieht ziemlich klein aus (das Rad). Hätte ein XL nich besser gepasst?


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Februar 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Leute, lädt doch die Bilder DIREKT rein. Es ist ätzend die Thumbnails jedesmal öffnen zu müssen.



da bin ich auch voll der Meinung


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Leute, lädt doch die Bilder DIREKT rein. Es ist ätzend die Thumbnails jedesmal öffnen zu müssen.



wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Crissi schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich klein aus (das Rad). Hätte ein XL nich besser gepasst?



nee,es ist optimal von der Grösse.


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> wie geht das?



gehe am Besten auf den Link Fotoalbum (ganz oben auf der HP) -> Meine Seite -> wähle das gewünschte Bild aus.
Unten Steht:  BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum
Du hast zufror Thumbnail benutzt, muss aber den anderen Link kopieren (Großes Bild) 
Den kopierten Link einfach in deine Antwort einfügen. 
Fertig.


----------



## happytom (20. Februar 2008)

Mein Nerve AM durfte heute etwas in der Natur posen!!! Es wurde allerdings auch ordentlich bewegt, wen ich mich da leider nicht selbst bei fotografieren konnte!


----------



## Co1n (20. Februar 2008)

fast so schick wie meins


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Ich am sonntag unterwegs mit meinem neuen ES 7


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Tour am letzen Sonntag im Schwäbisch Fränischen Wald mit meinem ES 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Am Abgrund


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Canyon meets POZILEI


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Februar 2008)

Im Busch


----------



## nailz (20. Februar 2008)

Wie schön sauber eure Bikes sind  

So muss das:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Am Abgrund



SIehst hübsch aus. Stylepolizei findet keine Sünden. - ok. Bis auf Satteltasche. Aber die ist genehmigt. Gibt schlimmere Hier im Forum.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Wie schön sauber eure Bikes sind
> 
> So muss das:



Hab den selben Helm


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hab den *selben *Helm



Du Dieb..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

Nein erlich erworben


----------



## dapaul (20. Februar 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Du Dieb..





Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Nein erlich erworben



selben/gleichen - dämmerts?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Nein erlich erworben



Du meintest also, dass du den gleichen Helm hast 

Hier noch schnell mein Grand Canyon. Mag es ja nicht, wenn hier nur gequatscht wird.. 




Edit: Die Behelfspedale sind jetzt durch Shimano SH-PDM770- Klickies ersetzt. Sau geil damit zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

Was denkst du ?


----------



## nailz (20. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy meint definitiv den *gleichen *Helm zu haben, meinen hab ich ja noch


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

Yes


----------



## scoobydoo (21. Februar 2008)

@Cube-XC Comp:

super bike! hab' ich mir auch bestellt...

vielleicht hab ich's übersehen, aber kannst du bitte mal deine körpergröße und schrittlänge posten?

hab auch in L bestellt, bin mir aber wegen der größe nicht sicher...

merci


----------



## quasibinaer (21. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Wie schön sauber eure Bikes sind
> 
> So muss das:



Aber hallo! Ohne Dreck drauf isses kein MTB. :]


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Das nennt man auch artgerechte Haltung!
Das sit ja auch ein Fahrad und kein Putzrad


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (21. Februar 2008)

scoobydoo schrieb:


> @Cube-XC Comp:
> 
> super bike! hab' ich mir auch bestellt...
> 
> ...



184cm gross
schritt 86cm
Canyon hat mir geraten Rahmen L zu nehmen.Ich muss sagen es war richtig.Ich habe eine bequeme Sitzposi,ausserdem ist die ganze Haltung bei dem Rahmen sehr gut.Während schwierigen Passagen,habe ich das ES gut im Controlling.
Man neigt eh bei Enduros eher zum kleineren Rahmen,wegen der Beweglichkeit.
deine ?


----------



## dude2k (21. Februar 2008)

rahmengröße L ist bei unter 190 auf jeden fall gut, ich bin über 190 groß und fahr daher auch nen XL rahmen. allerdings XC - will die enduros ja jederzeit überholen können  
das PPS von canyon ist ne durchdachte sache und die automatischen empfehlungen unterscheiden sich auch wieder von fahrradtyp zu fahrradtyp. ich sage *thumbs up*


----------



## nailz (21. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Ohne Dreck drauf isses kein MTB. :]



Das wäre ne Marktlücke: Plastikdreck zum dranklipsen  So wie die Moppedfahrer, die ihre Knieschleifer mit der "Flex" bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Februar 2008)

Mich hat das entfesselt blitzen gefesselt... 

Gestern haben wir mal unsere Radln geputzt und sind dann in ein Studentenheim....
...lustig war's!












Recht angenehm, so ein Lift... 





Wheelerei....







Der Hausmeister war zum Glück schon im Bett....







Dann noch eine andere Idee: Langzeitbelichtung mit manuell ausgelöstem Blitz...




...leider war das Licht nicht abschaltbar, sonst wär da noch Interessanteres möglich gewesen.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2008)

Lecker! Mal was Anderes!!!

Allerdings war die Kopffreiheit im Treppenhaus alles andere als üppig?!

Wenigstens ist man wetterunabhängig! Was kostet die Tageskarte? 

G.


----------



## nailz (21. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> der erste ausritt.



Ahh, das Panorama kenn ich doch. Noch ein Moselaner hier! Ich wohne in der Nähe (Kesten bei Bernkastel-Kues)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2008)

Naja, fast Mosel  Das ist im Ruwertal. Blick von Korlingen auf Waldrach.


----------



## ]:-> (22. Februar 2008)

@Flo
das sind ja mal richtig einfallsreiche Bilder, v.a. das erste mit dem Blitz von der Seite hst's mir angetan.*daumen*
So müsste es in allen Studi-Wohnheimen aussehen


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Februar 2008)

Geil-o-mat, Flo    
Wann gibt´s denn die erste Treppenhaus-DH-Challenge in diesem Jahr?
Das letzte Foto gefällt besonders bzgl. der Farben.
Frag mich grad, was so die anderen Studies gedacht hätten, wenn auf einmal die Fahrstuhltür aufgeht und da stehen so 2 Biker drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Februar 2008)

Danke!




GerhardO schrieb:


> Allerdings war die Kopffreiheit im Treppenhaus alles andere als üppig?!


Nein, das täuscht -- da war schon immer min. 1-2m Luft über unseren Köpfen.



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wann gibt´s denn die erste Treppenhaus-DH-Challenge in diesem Jahr?


Ja, über eine Zeitnehmung haben wir schon nachgedacht... 



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Frag mich grad, was so die anderen Studies gedacht hätten, wenn auf einmal die Fahrstuhltür aufgeht und da stehen so 2 Biker drin


Die haben recht große Augen gemacht... 
...nicht zuletzt auch wg. der herumliegenden Fotografen...


----------



## canYOn_/ (22. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


>



Das ist echt eine coole Idee: da habt ihr ein langweiliges Studentenwohnheim in einen Bikepark umgewandelt und das Ganze natürlich auch mit Lift, wie es sein soll  

Zu euren Fotos: ich finde, dass ihr die Beleuchtung/Schatten sehr G.E.I.L durchgedacht/gewählt habt. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gelungene Fotosession.


----------



## GerhardO (22. Februar 2008)

Wißt ihr, was mir jetzt dazu noch für Fragen fehlen:

Kann ich das auch mit einem Torque ES fahren??? Oder doch lieber ein Grand Canyon? Ist auf Treppen die "The One" besser oder die Marta SL? Wie schaltet sich das neue Shadow-Schaltwerk im Lift?  

 
Grüetzi,
G.


----------



## braintrust (22. Februar 2008)

ja und die frage : trinkblase oder doch lieber flasche?!


----------



## canYOn_/ (22. Februar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ja und die frage : trinkblase oder doch lieber flasche?!



flasche Bier auf jeden


----------



## Silly (22. Februar 2008)

Klasse Idee und fahr- und fototechnisch super umgesetzt!


----------



## mogjo53 (22. Februar 2008)

moin so habs auch endlich mal geschaft nen foto von meinen schatz zu machen... jetzt siehts auch richtig gut aus












 gabel ist neu darum ist die so sauber ;-)
nen traum


----------



## cos75 (22. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir mal unsere Radln geputzt und sind dann in ein Studentenheim....
> ...lustig war's!


Originelle Aktion und super Bilder !


----------



## thto (22. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mich hat das entfesselt blitzen gefesselt...
> 
> Gestern haben wir mal unsere Radln geputzt und sind dann in ein Studentenheim....
> ...lustig war's!



  geniale idee, sehr schöne pics


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. Februar 2008)

das Aufzugbild ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, war eine lässige Sache, vor allem wenn nur einer (ich) riskiert rauszufliegen. 

Aber halt kaum Studenten da, nur Incomings (Ferien).......nur die FH wäre noch ein lässigerer Ort gewesen...


----------



## scoobydoo (23. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> 184cm gross
> schritt 86cm
> Canyon hat mir geraten Rahmen L zu nehmen.Ich muss sagen es war richtig.Ich habe eine bequeme Sitzposi,ausserdem ist die ganze Haltung bei dem Rahmen sehr gut.Während schwierigen Passagen,habe ich das ES gut im Controlling.
> Man neigt eh bei Enduros eher zum kleineren Rahmen,wegen der Beweglichkeit.
> deine ?



Bin 182 cm gross mit einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Mir wurde auch Größe L geraten. Das Rad kommt hoffentlich heute. Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## Ialocin (23. Februar 2008)

Schwarzwald-Wheelie auf ESX:


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Schwarzwald-Wheelie auf ESX:



sehr schöne Gegend hast du da! 

Willst du dein ESX verkaufen und auf helius umsteigen?


----------



## Ialocin (23. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> sehr schöne Gegend hast du da!
> 
> Willst du dein ESX verkaufen und auf helius umsteigen?


Hi,

das ist das Bike meiner Freundin. Ich steige von Bergwerk Pulsar auf Nicolai um. Nach 8 Jahren wird es mal Zeit für ein neues Bike. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Dive-Mouse (23. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> sehr schöne Gegend hast du da!



Das ist der südliche Schwarzwald, auf dem Weg zur Kälbelescheuer.

Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

Panorama 23.2.08  Schwäbisch Fränkischer Wald.


----------



## Werner Amort (23. Februar 2008)

hatte mal wieder zeit für ne Runde, dank Klimawandel konnte ich sogar die Kurzen herreißen!

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/werner1984/

Canyon Yellowstone 4.0


----------



## dude2k (23. Februar 2008)

eine landschaft! *neidisch guck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (23. Februar 2008)

das bike sieht auch sehr gut aus, nur die flasche paßt nicht ins bild


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Februar 2008)

Aktuelles Update meines Torque Aufbau's:





Vorne und hinten sind jetzt neue Maxxis Highroller 2.35 DH verbaut.





Im Moment geht es aber leider nicht weiter, da die Schaltzüge der Schaltung ,,gesplitert" sind => müssen erst neue her und eingebaut werden.
Ansonsten wäre es heute fast schon fertig geworden.


----------



## Hirnie (24. Februar 2008)

geiles Bike!!! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## dude2k (24. Februar 2008)

watt ne waffe! keep rollin'...


----------



## timson1000 (24. Februar 2008)

welche bremsen willst du montieren?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Februar 2008)

> welche bremsen willst du montieren?



Bremsen von Avid mit jeweils einer 200mm Scheibe.

Zur Auswahl stehen:
- Avid Juicy 5 
- Avid Code 5

Die Juciy 5 wären in diesem Falle die günstigere Alternative, haben aber dafür auch nicht die Bremspower wie die Code 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (24. Februar 2008)

nimm die code...klotzen statt kleckern


----------



## andy01 (24. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute,
hab mal mein neues Nerve AM ausgeführt......














das Wetter heut war ja genial, und das Ende Februar.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja wirklich neu.das glänzt ja wie aus dem Karton gepellt   
ist wirklich schön,auch in weiss
schau meine Fotos an


----------



## Sisu (24. Februar 2008)

@Flo
geniale Idee mal solche Fotos zu machen.
Vor allem die Pics mit den Schatten finde ich super 
Dürfen wir auf mehr davon hoffen?

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2008)

Danke!



Sisu schrieb:


> Dürfen wir auf mehr davon hoffen?


Nun, das Problem ist, dass es Geduld bei den Mitfahrern erfordert...

...mir würd's sehr gefallen, dies auch bei Tageslicht öfters einzusetzen -- leider mit meiner derzeitigen Ausrüstung aber noch eher schwierig.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2008)

Langsam ist's an der Zeit, ein bisschen Springen zu lernen...

...erste Ansätze von gestern:


----------



## slayer-mountain (24. Februar 2008)

Fahr zwar kein Canyon, sondern gug nur rein weil mein Kumpel sich jetzt das Fr 9.0 geholt hat, aber ich muss sagen fototechnisch gesehn finden sich hier die besten Fahrrad-Bilder Speziell an Flo gerichtet


----------



## frankZer (24. Februar 2008)

Heute auf Tour...


----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2008)

wow wo bist du da ist ja eine geile gegend


----------



## frankZer (24. Februar 2008)

das ist oberhalb von bad kreuznach, also in rheinland-pfalz an der nahe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (24. Februar 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> Heute auf Tour...



Die Hose passt nicht zum Trikot


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Februar 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab mal mein neues Nerve AM ausgeführt......
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist aber schön sauber, meins sah heute etwas anders aus.
Irgendjemand hat mal was von artgerechter Haltung erzählt.





War wirklich geiles Wetter heute.





Gruß aus Thüringen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Februar 2008)

Winterpause ist vorbei. Jetzt gehts wieder auf die Piste. 
Dank zum ersten Mal im Leben Fitnesstudio die letzten 2 Monate kein Performance-Tief, wie sonst jedes Jahr nach der Winterpause.

Gleich 25 KM Rund um den Hügel abgespult - war aber recht schlammig heute. Und bei 600 hm brauchte man schon lange Hoseln anzuhaben:


----------



## stick007 (25. Februar 2008)

Wo keine Performance ist, kann sich auch kein Performance-Tief ergeben.


----------



## GerhardO (25. Februar 2008)

> Hier stand früher ein Aussichtsturm des Taunusklub



Ja, bis Du dann kamst...!


----------



## Didi123 (25. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Winterpause ist vorbei. Jetzt gehts wieder auf die Piste.



Nein, du bringst etwas durcheinander.
*Während *der Winterpause geht's auf die *Piste*, *nach *der Winterpause geht's auf den *Trail*...

*Piste*:






*Trail*:


----------



## tom23" (25. Februar 2008)

595m!! Gibt's jetzt auch Heli-Biking auf die Hohe Kanzel?


----------



## teddy_der_bär (25. Februar 2008)

so, nun mal meins:





demnächst kommt noch ein Syntace Superforce und evtl. ein anderer Dämpfer. An der Kefü müsste auch noch gefräst werden aber ansonsten passt es.


----------



## Christian_74 (25. Februar 2008)

Geilo! Das ist echt custom made. Warum ein anderer Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wegen dem Degressivem Federverhalten denke ich mal.....

Wieviel FW hat den die Gabel??


----------



## teddy_der_bär (25. Februar 2008)

Gabel ist ne 66 ETA mit 170mm, bisher gefällt mir der Rahmen vom Ansprechverhalten noch nicht, evtl. kommt der Pearl rein aber vorher probier ich noch ein wenig aus...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Februar 2008)

Das Torque Ltd ist wirklich mal sehr individuell von dir zusammengestellt.

Halt mal die Augen bei Ebay offen: vor kurzem wurde dort noch ein neuer Pearl in 222mm Einbaulänge verkauft.

Greetz,

Kalle

Ps: Der Rahmen wird dir mit dem momentan verbauten Dämpfer vom Ansprechverhalten nie gefallen können. Ist mit dem Dhx Air immer ein Kompromiss zwischen: kein Ansprechverhalten und kein Durschlag und Ansprechverhalten und Durchschlag


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2008)

oder du kaufst meinen Monarch, ich bau den dämpfer aus einem 2008 Torque Es aus

LG hopfer


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Die Hose passt nicht zum Trikot



Autsch! Auch wenns ne geile Hose ist....

@didi123: auf den Trail..lieber nicht. Null Spass für 100% Risiko...


----------



## dapaul (25. Februar 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> hatte mal wieder zeit für ne Runde, dank Klimawandel konnte ich sogar die Kurzen herreißen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. Februar 2008)

> Sowas hab ich jetzt auch



Die 




passen farblich zum Nippel der Flasche


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Schon ganz Hübsch  Bloß mach die Reflektoren raus sind zum :kotz:


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Februar 2008)

Die Katzenaugen passen toll zum Bike
braucht noch jemand welche,habe übrig


----------



## dapaul (25. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle gegen die schönen Reflektoren habt 

Mich stören sie nicht...


----------



## frankZer (25. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Die Hose passt nicht zum Trikot


 gut, passt aber immer noch besser als mein trikot in orange.
wenn das die einzige kritik am bild ist kann ich damit leben.das grün vom rahmen passt aber auhc nicht zur hose 

@ dapaul: ist das ne recht kleine rahmengröße?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Februar 2008)

Mein Es mit Tarnfarbe im Gebüsch


----------



## dapaul (25. Februar 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> @ dapaul: ist das ne recht kleine rahmengröße?



Ist Größe M


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. Februar 2008)

Jawoll:


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Februar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Jawoll:




Fake??


----------



## slayer-mountain (25. Februar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (25. Februar 2008)

Wieso schreien immer gleich alle FAKE ???    

Für mich sieht das nach nem geknickten Rad aus


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Februar 2008)

is aber komisch,dass die gabel heil aussieht


----------



## E=MC² (25. Februar 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das nach nem geknickten Rad aus



Aber heftigst!


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> is aber komisch,dass die gabel heil aussieht


Das ist meist so...
...nicht "Fake" schreien, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.

@pfohlenrolle: wie passiert? Grober Sturz, nehme ich an?


----------



## markus92 (25. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> is aber komisch,dass die gabel heil aussieht


Von diesem Fall hab ich schonmal was gelesen. Das Rad soll angeblich in einen Graben gefahren worden sein, aber mehr weiß ich auch nimma. Aber ich denke das das kein Fake ist, wieso auch??


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2008)

wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist meist so...
> ...nicht "Fake" schreien, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> @pfohlenrolle: wie passiert? Grober Sturz, nehme ich an?



kritik ist doch nichts schlimmes.
gibts noch mehr fotos davon?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2008)

Das ist keine Kritik, das ist eine Unterstellung.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. Februar 2008)

Also aus Langeweile wird er das seinen Rahmen ja nicht antun um ein paar lustige Fotos zu schießen. Ich habe tiefstes Mitleid mit  "pfohlenrolle" und natürlich auch seinem Rad. Hoffe doch sehr, dass er ein neues bekommt. Aber wie man sowas hinbekommt würde mich auch interessieren. Das mit dem anderen habe ich auch gelesen als er den Bordstein hoch ist. Aber das wird ja kein Bordstein anstellen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Autsch , wie pasiert ? Das schöne Rad


----------



## Vilsa (25. Februar 2008)

Für mich sieht das so aus als ob er/sie nachm Sprung auf dem Vorderrad gelandet ist


----------



## nailz (25. Februar 2008)

Augenscheinlich war die Gabel voll eingefedert. Was so ein Kabelbinder alles mitmachen muss


----------



## markus92 (25. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Augenscheinlich war die Gabel voll eingefedert. Was so ein Kabelbinder alles mitmachen muss



bzw die Dichtungen  

Das erklärt auch, wieso die Gabel es ausgehalten hat, hmm mir kommt das bild i-wie so bekannt vor


----------



## canYOn_/ (25. Februar 2008)

@pfohlenrolle
Mein Mitleid, hoffentlich ist dir dabei nichts passiert.

Poste am besten weiter hier 



Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> das wird ja kein Bordstein anstellen, oder?



Stimmt, nach einem Bordstein sieht's nicht aus...


----------



## slayer-mountain (25. Februar 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus als ob er/sie nachm Sprung auf dem Vorderrad gelandet ist



Das muss aber ein großer Sprung gewesen sein, oder unser Freund wiegt recht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (25. Februar 2008)

@pfohlenrolle
Und was ist mit dir? Hast du dich verletzt, oder ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Februar 2008)

das kann man jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ausbeulen. wie gehts fahrer und baum?


----------



## tom23" (25. Februar 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> Das muss aber ein großer Sprung gewesen sein, oder unser Freund wiegt recht viel



oder er ist einfach irgendwo dagegengefahren, oder in eine Kuhle oder so. 
*******, das tut mir leid.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. Februar 2008)

Hi @ all:

Also erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten. Besonders toll finde ich, dass die meisten sich zuerst nach dem Ergehen des Fahrers erkundigen.  
Ich wollte allerdings nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass es sich bei dem Bike um mein Radl handelt bzw ich der Fahrer war, als der Crash passiert ist. SORRY

Das ESX ist nach wie vor heile 

  

Aber zurück zum Thema. Dem Fahrer ist bei dem Sturz zum Glück nichts ernsthaftes passiert. Aber einen Sprung aus 2m Höhe in nur leicht abschüssiges Gelände bedeutet für den ES/ESX - Rahmen evtl den Tod, wie man auf dem Bild sieht. Crash-Replacement wurde geordert und der Rahmen für 350 ausgetauscht.

Es handelt sich bei dem Bild auch um keinen Fake. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Rahmen typisch und auch nachvollziehbar kollabiert, wenn man bedenkt, dass es bei einem Drop passiert ist. Die Gabel ist ja für die Richtung, aus der die Kraft kommt, ausgelegt. Auf den Rahmen wirkt diese Kraft ebenfalls ein, die, wenn groß genug und aus ungünstiger/untypischer Richtung kommt, einen heutigen ALu-Rahmen schnell "erledigt".


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Jch glaub da braucht man mehr als nur den Rahmen , sieht so aus als hätt die Gabel auch was abbekommen. Der Rahmen kostet doch mehr als 350euro , steht jetzt für 600euro drin ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2008)

Der Crash-Replacement-Preis überrascht mich -- sollte der Rahmen nicht 599,- kosten?



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Jch glaub da braucht man mehr als nur den Rahmen , sieht so aus als hätt die Gabel auch was abbekommen


Aha, woran willst du denn das erkennen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Schaut weng verzogen aus , kann auch sein das des bloß täuscht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Wie is des beim Torque Fr wenn der Rahmen bricht weil die sind ja für Sprünge gebaut und härtere sachen , hatt man da dan Garantie anspruch oder muss man da auch drauflegen?Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## markus92 (25. Februar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hi @ all:
> 
> Also erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten. Besonders toll finde ich, dass die meisten sich zuerst nach dem Ergehen des Fahrers erkundigen.
> Ich wollte allerdings nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass es sich bei dem Bike um mein Radl handelt bzw ich der Fahrer war, als der Crash passiert ist. SORRY
> ...



Na hab ich doch recht gehabt, dass ich das schonmal gesehen habe    
Würde mich auch mal interssieren wie sich Canyon verhalten würde, wenn ein Torque rahmen brechen würde, wegen eines Sprunges.....


----------



## Jrsd (25. Februar 2008)

Wieso soll es beim Torque anders sein? Entweder kann man einen Konstruktionsfehler feststellen, oder muss man mit dem Crash-Replacement rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Weil das ESX ein Allmountainbike is und des Torque ein Freerider und des schon ein großer unterschied is ob ein ESX bei einem 2m Drop bricht oder ein Torque des für solche dinge ausgelegt is.


----------



## Ialocin (25. Februar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Jawoll:


Echat Schteim Schalosch!


----------



## frank-man (25. Februar 2008)

Du sagst es. Allmountainbike ! Also auch für 2m drops wenn es mal sein muss...


----------



## tom23" (25. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Echat Schteim Schalosch!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

frank-man schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Allmountainbike ! Also auch für 2m drops* wenn es mal sein muss*...



Für nen Freerider sind 2m garnichts


----------



## Jrsd (25. Februar 2008)

Die Diskussion gibt es jedes Mal, dass jemand so ein Bild postet. Meine Meinung dazu: mit Motocross kann man höher springen, schneller fahren, aber niemand wurde auf die Idee kommen nach Garantie zu fragen, falls man das Motocross verschrottet.

Übrigens: http://www.canyon.com/service/crashreplacement.html


----------



## fitze (25. Februar 2008)

Ist die Info sicher, das das bei nem Drop passiert is? Ich finde danach sieht der Schaden nicht aus.
Was ist leicht abschüssig? Also 2m fast ins Flat? Was wiegt der Fahrer?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

ok dann laß ma die Disko, dann ruf ich gleich bei Canyon an . Vieleicht bekomm ich dort ne kompetente Antwort


----------



## fitze (25. Februar 2008)

frankZer schrieb:


> gut, passt aber immer noch besser als mein trikot in orange.
> wenn das die einzige kritik am bild ist kann ich damit leben.das grün vom rahmen passt aber auhc nicht zur hose
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (25. Februar 2008)

also ich will das gleiche oder ein ähnliches bild schon mal woanders gesehen haben. dabei war der fahrer nach nem sprung gegen nen baum gebrettert. da der rahmen nach hinten oben gestaucht ist sieht es mir auch genau nach ner begegnung mit nem baum/hinderniss aus. oder der verrückte springer hat die landung auf dem vorderrad probiert (sozusagen vorderrad-wheelie aus dem sprung)


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was passiert ist aber in jedem Fall habe ich lieber einen gefalteten als einen gerissenen Rahmen. Weil wenn das Bike erstmal entzweit ist, dann wird es so richtig *ungut* und was *daran* so lustig dran sein soll weiß ich auch nicht dude2k.


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2008)

Für mich sieht das auch eher nach einer Kollision mit ´nen Baum etc... aus. Die Knickstellen an den Rohren sind typisch dafür. Wenigstens weiss man jetzt, dass die Nähte halten.


----------



## tschobi (26. Februar 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das auch eher nach einer Kollision mit ´nen Baum etc... aus. Die Knickstellen an den Rohren sind typisch dafür. Wenigstens weiss man jetzt, dass die Nähte halten.



  Sieht wirklich so aus. Sehr unwahrscheinlich das der Rahmen sich so faltet bei einem drop. Außer er ist wie schon gesagt auf dem Vorderrad gelandet, was ja auch nicht unwahrscheinlich ist!

Aber das die Schweißnähte nicht halten haben wir ja auch schon des öfteren gesehen.

Wie auch immer. Sch ße ist es allemal. Hatte vor 2 Wochen auch einen Nosewheelie aus dem Sprung von einem  Northshore in Willingen.
Einfach irgendwie zu dämlich angestellt beim Absprung, und schon war es passiert. Voll auf dem Kopf gelandet(natürlich mit Helm), mit anschließender Gesichtslandung. Trotzdem Wirbelsäule gestaucht(Bin auch nicht grad ein Fliegengewicht). Ab ins Krankenhaus. Konnte mich 2Wochen nur sehr mühsam bewegen. Jetzt geht es wieder. Rahmen noch heile. Nochmal Schwein gehabt. 

Das blöde war, das wir vorher die Downhillstrecke mit fullface gefahren sind. Dann sind wir noch auf eine kleine 15km Tour gefahren. Natürlich mit CC-Murmel auf dem Kopf. Dann wollten wir noch einmal ganz easy die freeridestrecke runter nach Willingen. Haben dann dummerweise den Tourenhelm aufgelassen, da die Strecke bei angemessener Geschw. nicht so anspruchsvoll ist. Hätte ich den Fullface aufgehabt, wäre meine linke Gesichtshälfte nicht aufgeschürft und doppelt so dick angeschwollen, und meine Wirbelsäule wäre einen Tick weniger geprellt, da der fullface natürlich viel besser gepolstert ist. Wie war das- aus Fehlern lernt man! 

Wenn ich dann sehe wie einige da am Wochenende ohne Helm runter heizen, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Es reicht schließlich nur ein blöder Zufall, auch wenn man gut fahren kann.


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2008)

manche Leute wissen nicht, wie hoch 2 m sind...ich würde das einem Allmountain/ Leichtenduro nicht zumuten (natürlich klar, wenn der Höhenunterschied 10 Meter beträgt und man in eine Steigung "gleitet", relativiert sich das...)
Es gab da mal so ein DDD Kiddie, dass im entsprechenden Forum einen 16 Meter Drop angekündigt hat, ich glaube, Bildbeweise stehen bis heute noch aus...


----------



## klaus_fusion (26. Februar 2008)

WeekendTour mit spitzen Alpenpanorama. Auf 1400 liegt noch ein *kleinwenig* Schnee.                                            

















Ein bischen arbeit war´s schon, im Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (26. Februar 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> WeekendTour mit spitzen Alpenpanorama. Auf 1400 liegt noch ein *kleinwenig* Schnee.



Will auch!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2008)

Komisch... Felgen, Gabel, alles ok. Nur die Rohre sind durch. Kann man die nicht dicker machen?


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Februar 2008)

Am Sonntag war ja soooo tolles Wetter....
Hier also mein GC 7.0 - 
2mal mit Augustusburg....








und 2mal mit Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komisch... Felgen, Gabel, alles ok. Nur die Rohre sind durch. Kann man die nicht dicker machen?


Du hast schon recht, man findet kaum noch richtig massive Rahmen mit 140 mm Federweg, das finde ich schade.

Viel Federweg alleine macht einen Rahmen nicht unzerstörbar, im Gegenteil, der Trend des immer mehr zunehmenden Federwegs ermöglicht es einem wesentlich schneller und härter bergab zu fahren. Das verleitet regelrecht dazu die dünnwandigen AM und Enduro Maschinen zu vergewaltigen.

Aber der Kunde kauft halt scheinbar lieber 160 als 140 mm bei gleichem Bikegewicht ... oder der Hersteller glaubt das ...


----------



## GerhardO (26. Februar 2008)

@Klaus:
Ich glaub, da waren im Februar mehr Radler oben, als das gesamte letzte Jahr! 

@erkan:
chillige Gegend! Biken in den Abendstunden hat schon was! Wg. Kettenblatt-Schrauben: Irgendwann wirst die kaputte Schraube schon rausbekommen müssen... Vielleicht brauchts auch kein Aufbohren. Evtl. kann man nen Torx "einschlagen" und dann aufdrehen, oder irgendwie einen Längsschlitz reinfräsen und dann wie ne normale Schraube aufdrehen?

ansonsten leider: 

G.


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> PS: würde die Optik der 2008er XT überhaupt passen?



Würde ich nicht machen, da Shimano die FC-M770 optisch kompromisslos auf die 2008er Bikes abgestimmt hat, das würde auf 'nem 07er Modell richtig ka**e aussehen.

Das hier ist die Galerie, du bist also volle Kanne OT, auch wenn im Verschleißthread nix los ist...
Interessiert halt niemanden.


----------



## Jrsd (26. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komisch... Felgen, Gabel, alles ok. Nur die Rohre sind durch. Kann man die nicht dicker machen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303410


----------



## Ialocin (26. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komisch... Felgen, Gabel, alles ok. Nur die Rohre sind durch.


Respekt! Was Du aufgrund eines Bildes für eine Diagnose für die restlichen Bike-Parts stellen kannst.


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Respekt! Was Du aufgrund eines Bildes für eine Diagnose für die restlichen Bike-Parts stellen kannst.



the force is strong with this one


----------



## Racerbike (26. Februar 2008)

wenn ich das bild hier sehe von dem crash bike, dann frage ich mich allen ernstes ob ich mit meinem Nerve XC 5.0 überhaupt springen darf ohne das es zu schrott wird.

kann mir da einer ne antwort drauf geben?

ps. 1m hoch bin ich mit dem ding schön gesprungen und es machte leicht krack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> wenn ich das bild hier sehe von dem crash bike, dann frage ich mich allen ernstes ob ich mit meinem Nerve XC 5.0 überhaupt springen darf ohne das es zu schrott wird.



Leute, überlegt euch gut, ob ihr euch demnächst wirklich ein Auto kaufen und damit fahren wollt...


----------



## Jrsd (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> ps. 1m hoch bin ich mit dem ding schön gesprungen und es machte leicht krack...



Welcher Körperteil war betroffen?


----------



## Racerbike (26. Februar 2008)

seit wann haben bikes körperteile?! 

ne es machte irgend wo im rahmen krack.

ich konnte aber äusserlich nichts feststellen.

ich frag mich nur ob ich jetzt ohne bedenken weiter hoppel kann oder es lieber sein lasse.



Ah der schöne RS6, das tut weh im Auge...


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2008)

im Rahmen, oder die Kette, oder die Gabelkrone, oder ein Lager, oder ein Pedal....oder Deine absurd weit ausgefahrene Sattelstütze...


----------



## Racerbike (26. Februar 2008)

@ tom23 meine absurde sattelstütze war es nicht. (Auch ja die ist jetzt auch ein bissel Tiefer) 

Ich meine Gabelkrone...

Die Gabel ist aber nicht durch geschlagen.


----------



## Jrsd (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> seit wann haben bikes körperteile?!



Ich soll nie versuchen einen Scherz auf Deutsch zu machen  ...



Racerbike schrieb:


> ne es machte irgend wo im rahmen krack. ich frag mich nur ob ich jetzt ohne bedenken weiter hoppel kann oder es lieber sein lasse.



Und ich frage mich diesmal ernsthaft warum du dir einen XC gekauft hast. Ich meine, das Bike ist doch nicht gedacht um 1m+ Drops ins Flat zu machen (auch wenn das mit guter Technik wahrscheinlich kein Problem sein soll).


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> Ah der schöne RS6, das tut weh im Auge...



Jo.. du wirst nicht glauben für was er den bei Ebay damals verkloppt hat..


----------



## klaus_fusion (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> wenn ich das bild hier sehe von dem crash bike, dann frage ich mich allen ernstes ob ich mit meinem Nerve XC 5.0 überhaupt springen darf ohne das es zu schrott wird.
> 
> kann mir da einer ne antwort drauf geben?



Vielo Sof - Mode on:
Kann etwas dass schon Schrott ist, überhaupt zu Schrott werden?

Fielosoph - Mode aus.

PS: Damit hab ich jetzt nicht gesagt dass "die Nerves" Schrott sind, gell! Entschiedene Klarstellung!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2008)

Na, der Torque Rahmen den ich hier noch stehen hab ist was wesentlich feineres als der der ES. Ok. der wiegt ca nen Kilo mehr. Aber die Rohre klingen schön dumpf wenn man dagegen Tipp. Dick halt. Als die 2007er und 2008er Torques präsentiert worden sind mit "Wir haben deutlich den Rahmen am Gewicht abgespeckt" hab ich schon aufgeschreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racerbike (26. Februar 2008)

Naja ab und an mal über einen hügel "welle"  springen muss doch drin sein ohne das dass bike das zeitliche sieht.

Wenn ich Ehrlich bin hätte ich mir lieber ein AM geholt.


----------



## Jrsd (26. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Na, der Torque Rahmen den ich hier noch stehen hab ist was wesentlich feineres als der der ES. Ok. der wiegt ca nen Kilo mehr. Aber die Rohre klingen schön dumpf wenn man dagegen Tipp. Dick halt. Als die 2007er und 2008er Torques präsentiert worden sind mit "Wir haben deutlich den Rahmen am Gewicht abgespeckt" hab ich schon aufgeschreckt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

Was wiegt der 2006 Torque Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) ?


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> Naja ab und an mal über einen hügel "welle"  springen muss doch drin sein ohne das dass bike das zeitliche sieht.
> 
> Wenn ich Ehrlich bin hätte ich mir lieber ein AM geholt.



sowas hört man ständig. leute, kauft die bikes einfach generell ne nummer dicker als ihr denkt, dass ihr sie "braucht", die entsprechende fahrtechnik wird sich schon noch entwickeln. und falls nicht, könnt ihr dann immer noch lustige videos drehen wie ihr mit nem torque nen forstweg runter rollt...


----------



## Racerbike (26. Februar 2008)

tja, so was weis man erst hinterher und bei einem neu kauf wird man darauf achten.

wie sagt man so schön ausfehlern lernt man  

aber sonst bin ich mit dem nerve xc 5.0 sehr zufrieden.

für mich stelte sich halt nur die frage ob es auch sprünge aushält oder nicht.

ich will ja noch was von dem bike haben ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

solang du nicht 1m ins Flat springst wird da schon nichts passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (26. Februar 2008)

Racerbike schrieb:


> wenn ich das bild hier sehe von dem crash bike, dann frage ich mich allen ernstes ob ich mit meinem Nerve XC 5.0 überhaupt springen darf ohne das es zu schrott wird.
> 
> kann mir da einer ne antwort drauf geben?
> 
> ps. 1m hoch bin ich mit dem ding schön gesprungen und es machte leicht krack...


   
Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, was das jetzt hier alles soll. Da fährt einer mit scheinbar hohem Tempo frontal ein ESX gegen einen Baum oder ein anderes Hinderniss und der Rahmen knickt an mehreren Stellen aufgrund der nicht typischen Belastung. Und jetzt hast Du Angst um Deinen XC-Rahmen, weil Du damit vielleicht 40 cm hoch gesprungen bist (1m, alles klar! ) und mit der falschen Technik gelandet bist und es genackt hat? Wo ist jetzt hier der Zusammenhang?


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Komisch... Felgen, Gabel, alles ok. Nur die Rohre sind durch. Kann man die nicht dicker machen?


Natürlich. Dann wird der Rahmen halt schwerer und somit für die meisten Kunden unattraktiver und im Falle eines Sturzes gibt halt erst die Gabel auf. 



Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, man findet kaum noch richtig massive Rahmen mit 140 mm Federweg, das finde ich schade.


Der Kraftstoff e1-Rahmen (150mm FW) meines Bruders ist wesentlich massiver als mein Nerve ES.



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Na, der Torque Rahmen den ich hier noch stehen hab ist was wesentlich feineres als der der ES. Ok. der wiegt ca nen Kilo mehr. Aber die Rohre klingen schön dumpf wenn man dagegen Tipp. Dick halt. Als die 2007er und 2008er Torques präsentiert worden sind mit "Wir haben deutlich den Rahmen am Gewicht abgespeckt" hab ich schon aufgeschreckt.


Deinen Fahrstil hält sogar ein Crosser aus....

Dass ein leichter Allmountain-Rahmen mit einer nachgerüsteten 160mm Fox 36 nach einem 2m-Drop (in diesem Fall waren's offenbar echte 2m...) das Leben aushaucht, finde ich jetzt nicht soo ungewöhnlich.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. Februar 2008)

Um jetzt jeglichen Mutmaßungen ein Ende zu setzen: Der Fahrer und das Bike sind bei dem Sprung definitiv mit keinem Baum oder sonstigen Hindernissen kollidiert. 





Das Bild zeigt die Unfall-Stelle. Allerdings zweifle ich selbst daran, ob es sich bei dem "Drop" ernsthaft um 2m Höhe handelt. Allerdings sollte man sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, denn Perspektive auf Fotos kann oft täuschen. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Fahrer wirklich leicht auf dem Vorderrad gelandet. Allerdings weiß er selbst nichts mehr vom Hergang, nur Kumpels,die dabei waren erzählen es so.


----------



## Ialocin (26. Februar 2008)

Das Hindernis muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Baum sein. Es kann auch einfach ein Graben sein, in den man mit viel Speed mit dem falschen Winkel reinfährt. Hier geschehen:





Der Effekt war der gleiche, wie gegen einen Baum fahren.


----------



## Co1n (26. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute!

Will mir evtl ne andere Gabel zulegen. Eine, die vom Federweg besser ins Fahrrad passt. Habe da an eine Nixon elite (mit tpc oder so) gedacht. Hat 115-145mm Federweg. Sollte doch eigtl ganz gut bei mir reinpassen... Hat jmd allgemeine Erfahrungen mit der Gabel oder hat jmd nen besseren Vorschlag? Will net allzuviel Geld ausgeben. Also gebraucht wäre gut...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir alternativ die Pike empfehlen 

Wieviel Federweg hat eigentlich deine Shiver?


----------



## frank-man (26. Februar 2008)

_"solang du nicht 1m ins Flat springst wird da schon nichts passieren"_
Ich bin schon aus 1m ins Flat mit meinem XC5. Also kein Problem, wenn man es richtig macht...   Die Hälfte ist die Technik, wie manch anderer hier auch schon mal erwähnt hat. Manche haben sehr viel Federweg aber können trotzdem nicht fahren...   Natürlich gibt es aber Grenzen.


----------



## dawncore (26. Februar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich kann dir alternativ die Pike empfehlen
> 
> Wieviel Federweg hat eigentlich deine Shiver?



120mm


----------



## Rival (26. Februar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hi @ all:
> 
> Also erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten. Besonders toll finde ich, dass die meisten sich zuerst nach dem Ergehen des Fahrers erkundigen.
> Ich wollte allerdings nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass es sich bei dem Bike um mein Radl handelt bzw ich der Fahrer war, als der Crash passiert ist. SORRY
> ...



des hab ich auch irgendwann mal in studivz gelesen  Dort gab es von demjenigem, dem es passiert ist auch mehrere Bilder, von daher ists wirklich kein Fake!


----------



## fitze (26. Februar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Um jetzt jeglichen Mutmaßungen ein Ende zu setzen: Der Fahrer und das Bike sind bei dem Sprung definitiv mit keinem Baum oder sonstigen Hindernissen kollidiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zwei Meter? No way! Vermutlich genau so gelandet, das er in die Senke vor der Straße gekommen ist. Das würde auch den Schaden erklären. Die Kraft kam dann wohl mehr von vorne. Die Höhe wäre sicher nicht das Problem. Und gescheite Fahr/Landetechnik sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.

Gruß
Tobi

PS: Richtig stabile Rahmen auch mit weniger Federweg gibt es z.B. bei Transition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> also ich will das gleiche oder ein ähnliches bild schon mal woanders gesehen haben. dabei war der fahrer nach nem sprung gegen nen baum gebrettert. da der rahmen nach hinten oben gestaucht ist sieht es mir auch genau nach ner begegnung mit nem baum/hinderniss aus. oder der verrückte springer hat die landung auf dem vorderrad probiert (sozusagen vorderrad-wheelie aus dem sprung)



Böse Zungen behaupten, dass die Aktion mit Front-Gegen-Baumstumpf sogar einer aussem Forum war...



> sowas hört man ständig. leute, kauft die bikes einfach generell ne nummer dicker als ihr denkt, dass ihr sie "braucht", die entsprechende fahrtechnik wird sich schon noch entwickeln. und falls nicht, könnt ihr dann immer noch lustige videos drehen wie ihr mit nem torque nen forstweg runter rollt...



Damit sollten Torque 10 Jahre und ES mich mindestens 8 Jahre aushalten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Will mir evtl ne andere Gabel zulegen. Eine, die vom Federweg besser ins Fahrrad passt. Habe da an eine Nixon elite (mit tpc oder so) gedacht. Hat 115-145mm Federweg. Sollte doch eigtl ganz gut bei mir reinpassen... Hat jmd allgemeine Erfahrungen mit der Gabel oder hat jmd nen besseren Vorschlag? Will net allzuviel Geld ausgeben. Also gebraucht wäre gut...



Irgendwie bist du peinlich. Postet wochenlang 50 Bilder über deine neue UpsideDown Gabel, und willst jetzt ne andere... Verschonst du uns bitte diesmal über die Details des Einbaus und zeigst gleichh das Endprodukt? Danke. Würde meine DSL Flatrate zusehendst entlasten.


----------



## markus92 (27. Februar 2008)

Er hat nur Bilder von seinem KOMPLETTEN Rad gepostet und auch bei vielen dazu gschrieben, dass er ne neue Gabel will..
Verstehe dich nicht


----------



## Hirnie (27. Februar 2008)

Alpha er postet wenigstens bilder du nur müll!!


----------



## Ialocin (27. Februar 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> ... du nur müll!!



Dafür braucht er ja auch die DSL-flatrate, sonst wäre es ja ziemlich teurer Müll!


----------



## Fryrish (27. Februar 2008)

müll kann man auch über ne dsl-flatrate verschicken, das könnte noch vielen müllmännern den job kosten.

@erkan
was für nen lenker hastn du an deim rad (gewicht, breite, preis)


----------



## Co1n (27. Februar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Verschonst du uns bitte diesmal über die Details des Einbaus und zeigst gleichh das Endprodukt?



wann habe ich jemals Details des Einbaus gezeigt^^. 

Gott Alpha du bist so hohl wie du aussiehst


----------



## Pitchshifter (27. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> PS: Richtig stabile Rahmen auch mit weniger Federweg gibt es z.B. bei *Transition*


Das *Transition Covert* wollte ich mir schon fast kaufen ... aber ich will einmal im Leben ein Fully unter 16,5 kg mit DH Reifen fahren und deshalb wird es das Torque ES 7.0 .


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

So, um mal wieder von den lächerlichen Streitereien weg und zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück zu kommen, ein paar Bilder von gestern...

In Österreich ist der Frühling bereits da...

...nur in höheren Lagen im Schatten noch Schnee:




Warm genug für kurze Ärmel und Hosen....












Schön steil...



(er hat hier nach - von unten gesehen - rechts abgebogen und ist diritissima runter...)

Solche Dinge funktionieren erst, seit ich die Lyrik eingebaut habe...




Die Hose streift...




Gesamtansicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (27. Februar 2008)

Leck mich am A***h, welch geile Gegend.
Flo, ich will dass du sofort aufhörst solche Pics zu posten. Ich versauere auf der Arbeit, komme im Dunkeln heim    und du machst mir meine Nase soooooo lang
Dummerweise bin ich oft alleine unterwegs, daher keine Pics von mir, aber ich werd demnächst einfach mal welche von unterwegs machen


----------



## tom23" (27. Februar 2008)

Flo, wie immer, wenn du Bilder von vor Deiner Haustür postest, Neid! Solche Stufen fahren ist mit der Talas in der Tat schwer.


----------



## stick007 (27. Februar 2008)

Flo, schöne Foto´s.
Neid auf die geile Gegend und die freie Zeiteinteilung eines Studenten. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hirnie (27. Februar 2008)

@Flo
ma so ne frage was für Knie shoner hast du da??
und was für welche trägt dein kumpel?

Bin zurzeit auf der suche nach welchen die ich auf ner Tour tragen kann!!


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. Februar 2008)

Da Flo und Alex haben welche von Dainese und ich (letztes Foto) hab' welche von Race Face, diese sind sehr super (mMn), weil sieh sehr weit nach unten gehen und einen sehr guten Sitz haben.


----------



## dawncore (27. Februar 2008)

@ Flo, welchen LRS hast du verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Danke!


@nailz: Selbstauslöser + Ministativ verwenden! (Beispiel)


@Hirnie: meine sind mittlerweile ziemlich kaputte (Befestigungsbänder) Dainese Freestyle, gebraucht gekauft auf Ebay. Mein Bruder (gelb-blaue Jacke) trägt sehr massive Race-Face-Schützer. Diese Lizard Skins sind angeblich vom Halt her sehr gut.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

@dawncore: hinten noch der originale Iridium-LRS (hält überraschend viel aus -- nicht mal nachzentrieren nötig), vorne seit Lyrik-Wechsel zwangsläufig Shimano XT/Mavic 321/DT Comp 2.0-1.8/Prolock Messing.


----------



## nailz (27. Februar 2008)

Soweit ne gute Idee, Flo. Seit paar Wochen beschäftige ich mich auf der Arbeit mit einer EOS 40D. Die wäre der absolute Hammer für Spitzenaufnahmen. Aber aus un/praktischen Gründen ist die nix für den Trail. Da muss die Exilim herhalten. Bei Gelegenheit pack ich sie mal mit ein. Blöd nur, dass man vom Bike runter muss um die Cam aufzubauen


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, mir geht's ähnlich -- die Kleine ist ausm Hosensack schnell zur Hand, die Große muss immer erst lästig aus dem Rucksack geholt werden. Letztere würde halt die (in gewissen Bereichen) besseren Bilder ermöglichen (äquiv. 28mm WW, rauschärmer)...

Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin nehm ich mir die Zeit allerdings schon, da muss ich ja ohnehin das Stativ rausholen und kann ja niemand anderen nerven...


----------



## da_killerk (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
schöne Canyon habt ihr hier

Ist einer von euch beim Canyon Rideon Camp in Willingen? 
Habe es gerade bei der MTB-Academy gesehen.

Ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein. 

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## DigitalEclipse (27. Februar 2008)

@ nailz
Ich würde dir in jedem Falle davon abraten, eine 40D mitzunehmen. Was ist wenn du mal stürzt? Auch ein Magnesiumgehäuse kann brechen. Abgesehen davon ist die 40D ein riesen Klopfer und zum Biken viel zu schwer.
Es sei denn, all das macht dir nichts aus.

Ich nehm auch ab und zu meine 350D mit. In Kombination mit dem Kit-Objektiv gehts halbwegs von Größe und Gewicht. Die guten Objektive (30mm und 10-20mm von Sigma) und diverses Zubehör nehm ich nur mit wenn direkt Fotoprojekte geplant sind. Da bin ich aber nicht alleine unterwegs und die Touren sind auch nicht sehr lang.

@ Flo
Was für eine Cam und welches Objektiv verwendest du?
P.S.: Du postest coole Fotos


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Danke!

Leider gar keine, wo ich das Objektiv wechseln könnte... 
...ist eine Fuji S6500fd. In vielen Bereichen einer DSLR sehr nahe, leider langsamer in Bezug auf Fokussierung bei mäßigem Licht und Bildfolgezeiten.


----------



## frankZer (27. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das *Transition Covert* wollte ich mir schon fast kaufen ... aber ich will einmal im Leben ein Fully unter 16,5 kg mit DH Reifen fahren und deshalb wird es das Torque ES 7.0 .


dann kannst du aber auch ein torque nehmen, da fehlt auch nicht viel an den 16,5 kg, sollte sogar gut drin sein.


----------



## Co1n (27. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Leider gar keine, wo ich das Objektiv wechseln könnte...
> ...ist eine Fuji S6500fd. In vielen Bereichen einer DSLR sehr nahe, leider langsamer in Bezug auf Fokussierung bei mäßigem Licht und Bildfolgezeiten.



hab auch die 6500fd. Obwohl sie den Super CCD Chip hat finde ich sie bei schwachem licht und entsprechenden ISO Werten net allzu berauschend. Ansonsten gute Kamera für wenig Geld.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> wann habe ich jemals Details des Einbaus gezeigt^^.
> 
> Gott Alpha du bist so hohl wie du aussiehst



Und du so hohl wie deine Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Obwohl sie den Super CCD Chip hat finde ich sie bei schwachem licht und entsprechenden ISO Werten net allzu berauschend.


Dann hast du dir noch nie Fotos aus Konkurrenzkameras angeschaut... 
Die sind allesamt 1-3 Stufen schlechter...


----------



## Co1n (27. Februar 2008)

Konkurrenzkameras diesen Preissegments nicht, nein. Hatte aber kurzzeitig ne Samsung NV7 ops. Die habe ich wegen dem miesen Bild bei schlechtem Licht auch wieder zurückgeschickt. Aber im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, schafft die Fuji kaum mehr :/.
Und die Samsung sah geil aus und war echt gut verarbeitet...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Ich empfehl ja immer die Panasonix-Lumix-Reihe. Mein Vater hat afaik eine FZ-10 und die taugt richtig was.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn wir jetzt schon recht weit abgleiten -- wenn ich mir die Bilder auf dpreview anschaue, dann sehe ich die S6500fd zwei Stufen vor der NV7...
...bei dieser schmerzen ja ISO800 schon ordentlich, nicht mal ISO400 ist sauber. Die S6500er-Bilder sind da schon um ein Hauseck ansehlicher.

In der Praxis: ISO400 und 800 verwende ich oft und ohne Berührungsängste, ISO1600 selten und 3200 nur in Notfällen.

EDIT: wenn man sich den Uhren-Crop ansieht: sogar bei ISO80 (achtzig!!) ist dieser bei der NV7 schon total verschwommen -- sogar bei ISO1600 der Fuji kann man "Thursday" noch lesen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> ...eine FZ-10 und die taugt richtig was.


Wenn's um Bilder bei Sonnenschein geht sind die Dinger ok, bereits im Wald sieht's aber eher traurig aus...
Sehr gut finde ich, dass Panasonic bereits seit einiger Zeit auf breiter Linie 28mm-WW in Pocketkameras verbaut, da waren sie Vorreiter.
Bei den größeren sind sie allerdings leider sehr lange bei 35mm geblieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

Meine kleine Fujiknipse geht im Zwielicht ganz gut (iso3200):
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/22465]
	
[/URL]
aber scharf wirds selbst bei Sonne nicht...und Nässe mag das Ding garnicht. (Mir fehlt einfach die Sorgfalt und Ruhe für gute Fotos, da wär was bessres sinnlos.)


----------



## canYOn_/ (27. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine kleine Fujiknipse geht im Zwielicht ganz gut (iso3200):
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/22465]
> 
> [/URL]
> aber scharf wirds selbst bei Sonne nicht...und Nässe mag das Ding garnicht. (Mir fehlt einfach die Sorgfalt und Ruhe für gute Fotos, da wär was bessres sinnlos.)



ist das ne cam-foto? mein handy macht bessere fotos


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ist das ne cam-foto? mein handy macht bessere fotos


Du Experte....  

...das sind ISO3200...
(bei F3.7 und 1/105s, also da muss es schon rel. dunkel gewesen sein)

Bei vollem Weitwinkel und somit F2.8 hätten ISO1600 ausgereicht, dann sähe es etwas besser aus.

@cxfahrer: immer unscharf? Das ist ungewöhnlich -- eventuell liegt ein Objektivdefekt vor (--> Service).
Hast du ein Beispielbild?


----------



## canYOn_/ (27. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du Experte....


OK, ich ziehe mich zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (28. Februar 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> müll kann man auch über ne dsl-flatrate verschicken, das könnte noch vielen müllmännern den job kosten.
> 
> @erkan
> was für nen lenker hastn du an deim rad (gewicht, breite, preis)



das ist noch der Standard Iridium Lenker, der von Haus aus dran ist


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @cxfahrer: immer unscharf? Das ist ungewöhnlich -- eventuell liegt ein Objektivdefekt vor (--> Service).
> Hast du ein Beispielbild?



Mal was statisches im Sommer (nicht meins, leider, meins ist grün und nen MTB):
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/47159]
	
[/URL]
Ich tu die Bilder NIE nachbearbeiten. Sie verlieren durch die Reduzierung beim Upload sicherlich. Im Fujiforum ist das "matte, unscharfe" auch mal öfter Thema, aber es wird dort immer darauf hingewiesen, dass die Fuji halt keine "brillianten" Bilder macht - andere Kameras schärfen schon intern nach und ziehen grün und blau rauf (meine alte Olympusknipse). Deswegen bin ich halt erstaunt, dass die f6500 so scharfe Bilder macht (klar, ein richtiges Objektiv..). Ist ja derselbe Chip. Oder sind die nachbearbeitet?  

Muss allerdings neidlos anerkennen, dass Motivwahl, Ausschnitt, Ausleuchtung und Standpunkt bei dir um Welten besser sind


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Februar 2008)

Hmm, da kann ich keine Unschärfe erkennen. Auf www.bildercache.de kannst du's in voller Größe online stellen. 
Zum Objektiv: das F30-Objektiv ist Bezug auf (Rand-)Unschärfen unverdächtig. Was ich mir schon eher vorstellen könnte, wären Beugungsunschärfen, die treten aber erst bei stark geschlossener Blende (F7.1, F8) auf. Bei Fotografie von Landschaften liegt's oft an Dunst in der Luft.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmm, da kann ich keine Unschärfe erkennen. Auf www.bildercache.de kannst du's in voller Größe online stellen.
> Zum Objektiv: das F30-Objektiv ist Bezug auf (Rand-)Unschärfen unverdächtig. Was ich mir schon eher vorstellen könnte, wären Beugungsunschärfen, die treten aber erst bei stark geschlossener Blende (F7.1, F8) auf. Bei Fotografie von Landschaften liegt's oft an Dunst in der Luft.



Ah. Liegt wahrscheinlich dann an meiner Alterssehschwäche *lol*..
OT Ende.


----------



## wobike (28. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Leider gar keine, wo ich das Objektiv wechseln könnte...
> ...ist eine Fuji S6500fd. In vielen Bereichen einer DSLR sehr nahe, leider langsamer in Bezug auf Fokussierung bei mäßigem Licht und Bildfolgezeiten.



Hallo Flo, von Fuji kommt bald eine Neue: FinePix S100FS  
Die klingt von den Daten her wahnsinnig gut, ist halt auch ein bißchen groß  
Könnte vielleicht meine nächste werden, wenn der Preis stimmt............

wobike


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Februar 2008)

Ja, die ist tatsächlich interessant! Dynamikerweiterung, 2/3"-Sensor, Stabi usw....
Schade nur, dass sie sich nicht auf ~8MP beschränkt haben, dann wäre sie wohl noch eine Stufe sauberer in höheren ISOs...
Die Größe würde mich nicht stören -- eine Kamera dieser Kategorie hat man eh ohnehin im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (28. Februar 2008)

Flo mach deine Schrift bitte wieder größer!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Februar 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Flo mach deine Schrift bitte wieder größer!



Aber bitte nicht hier im FOTOforum...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Februar 2008)

Hier mal Bilder statt vieler Worte  

War letztes Wochenende in Österreich. Das erste Mal mitm Bike auf über 1400 Meter! Tolles Wetter und ne Menge Spaß mit meinem Canyon.. Leider keine Bilder in Action, weil ich zum Biken allein unterwegs war.


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2008)

Du fährst im Februar zum Radeln nach Österreich?
Ich nehm' um diese Jahreszeit immer ein Brett mit!


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Februar 2008)

kurze Runde heute mit meiner WG...


----------



## nailz (29. Februar 2008)

C-C-C
...und Canyon vorneweg


----------



## Sentence (29. Februar 2008)

...wollt ich au schreiben ;-)


----------



## Fryrish (29. Februar 2008)

diese leftys von cannondale, ich werd nie verstehen warum man sein bike mit sowas verschandelt. aber geschmackssache.

@erkan
bist aber auch net der kleinste


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Februar 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> C-C-C
> ...und Canyon vorneweg




naja das schnellste vorneweg, wie sich das gehört



birjoh schrieb:


> diese Leftys von Cannondale, ich werd nie verstehen warum man sein bike mit sowas verschandelt. aber Geschmackssache.



naja, mein kumpel war total begeistert vom mountainbiken und meinte: "ich will auch" - schickte mir ein Angebot und fragte nach meiner Meinung....
ich hab ihm ehrlich gesagt, dass wenn er soviel ausgeben will (1,8k)
kann er was wesentlich besseres haben (Ausstattungtechnisch)....
aber er wollte die Lefty wegen dem Stylefaktor, naja bitte da hat er nicht gerade eine große auswahl.
und dann blieb es bei dem CD
jedenfalls würde es mich abgesehen von der Optik her total nerven, das der Gummi in der Vorderradnabe permanent quietscht


birjoh schrieb:


> .....
> @erkan
> bist aber auch net der kleinste


naja, die bei der Leistungsdiagnostik heute morgen haben 190cm gemessen,
und Schrittlänge is n knapper Meter...
aber ich komme gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Februar 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> diese leftys von cannondale, ich werd nie verstehen warum man sein bike mit sowas verschandelt. aber geschmackssache.
> 
> @erkan
> bist aber auch net der kleinste



Alle Nachteile einer Doppelbrücke zu haben, ohne die Vorteile einer SingleCrown auszuspielen.. Nun Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (1. März 2008)

hier ist mein leichtes - Nerve ESX Update... erstmal die Beta-Version
Habe halt nen Schlauch vorne gewechselt ) 

Umbau 




Torque mit Pike




Meine Torque Beta-Edition





So geht's weiter:
1. Die Windcutter Scheiben fahren mit der GROSEN Wahrscheinlichkeit zurück.




2. Wechsel von Lenker & Vorbau steht fest: Truvativ Hussefelt.

3. Schaftrohr kürzen  

4. RockRing einbauen

5. Kette kürzen

6. das 32 Kettenblatt gegen 34 wechseln ?!? Macht das nen Unterschied?

7. Genießen


----------



## Co1n (1. März 2008)

Also die Fox macht nen echt schöneren Lenkwinkel. Sieht so viel besser aus!


----------



## E=MC² (1. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Alle Nachteile einer Doppelbrücke zu haben, ohne die Vorteile einer SingleCrown auszuspielen.. Nun Ja.



Alter, wat willst du?
Erklärung!


----------



## Co1n (1. März 2008)

Hi!

Sag mal weiß jemand ob es die 2006er MZ All Mountain 3 (130mm) auch mit Steckachse gab? Weil die wird ja recht günstig rausgehauen derzeit. 

Weil eine 2007er AL 3 mit 140mm und entsprechender Einbauhöhe (konnte leider keine genauen Angaben finden) würde das bike wohl zu flach machen, oder?

Oder ist ne AL generell eher zu kräftig?

Bräuchte echt Vorschläge! 



greetz

Also die 2007er mit 140mm hat 531mm Einbauhöhe. Habs mal mit Büchern unterm VR auf diese Höhe gestellt. Sieht fahrbar aus aber wirkt doch etwas zu flach für den Rahmen..... Kennt jemand ne gute günstige 130mm Gabel mit Steckachse?!^^ (ausgenommen Pace RC40-20  )


----------



## fitze (1. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Die Windcutter Scheiben fahren mit der GROSEN Wahrscheinlichkeit zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 1 und 2: Macht auch wenig Sinn auf Leichtbauscheiben mit all ihren Nachteilen zu setzen und dann bleischwere Truvativ-Parts zu verbauen.

Zu 6: Nimm ein 36er, das ist perfekt.

Zu 7: Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Zu 1 und 2: Macht auch wenig Sinn auf Leichtbauscheiben



SOlange er seine Leichtbaureifen drauf lässt, passt es ja.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sag mal weiß jemand ob es die 2006er MZ All Mountain 3 (130mm) auch mit Steckachse gab? Weil die wird ja recht günstig rausgehauen derzeit.
> 
> ...



Für welches Bike ?

Nein, die All Mountain 3 nur mit Schnellspanner 

Marzocchi Z.1 Sport 2006 bei Chainreactioncycles.com 315 euro
Marzocchi Z.1 FR SL 2006  
Manitou Stance Flow 2007 bei BMO 350euro 120-150mm


----------



## Co1n (1. März 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Für welches Bike ?
> 
> Nein, die All Mountain 3 nur mit Schnellspanner
> 
> ...



für mein bike 

danke für die Vorschläge . Also die Z1 Sport 2006 würde ja echt genau passen.

Nur frag ich mich halt ob sie too much für den rahmen is. Vom Gewicht her bin ich ja eh die shiver gewohnt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2008)

Ach so ok , naja was wiegt die Shiver die Z1 2,56 kg . Normaleweise is doch in dem Bike ne Pike drin oder und die hat doch 140 mm Federweg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (1. März 2008)

hmm also ich hatte mal Canyon wegen der Einbauhöhe der Shiver geschrieben ob das passen würde. Sie meinten sie verbauen in den Rahmen eine Gabel mit 518mm Höhe. Ne 140er Pike hat denke ich mehr. Is ja auch der 06er Rahmen. Haben sie vllt geändert.
 Naja im netz is die Shiver mit 2,1 kg angegeben. Also würde ich das Bike nur noch frontlastiger machen. Will ich eigtl net...... Aber sie würde so gut passen  .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. März 2008)

Servus Co1n,

sollte dich die Farbe nicht stören, kann ich dir die Z1 Light von 2007 empfehlen. Im moment für 309 Euro bei bike-compo zu haben.
Ansonten werden bei ebay häufig neue 2006er Marzocchi All Mountain 2 Gabeln angeboten. Die haben zwar keine Steckachse, sind sonst aber super (Eta, Geometrie von 130-150mm anpassbar). Die Allmountains bauen aber ein bisschen höher als die Pike.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## djsouth2004 (2. März 2008)

Spontan Foto von grade


----------



## Co1n (2. März 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus Co1n,
> 
> sollte dich die Farbe nicht stören, kann ich dir die Z1 Light von 2007 empfehlen. Im moment für 309 Euro bei bike-compo zu haben.
> Ansonten werden bei ebay häufig neue 2006er Marzocchi All Mountain 2 Gabeln angeboten. Die haben zwar keine Steckachse, sind sonst aber super (Eta, Geometrie von 130-150mm anpassbar). Die Allmountains bauen aber ein bisschen höher als die Pike.
> ...



danke für den Tipp Kalle. Aber was hälst du von der Z1 Sport? Zu schwer?
Die Z1 auf bike-compo hat ja aber 150mm FW und wiegt genausoviel wie die Z1 Sport...

Wenn mir jemand einfach nur sagen könnte ob die Sport passt oder nich, wäre ich dankbar . Dann würde ich gleich bestellen.

Danke!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. März 2008)

Servus Co1n,
ich meine, die Z1 Sport hat nicht die sensible RC2 Dämpfung der Z1 Light. Mehr ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt


----------



## Co1n (2. März 2008)

stimmt wohl. Aber 150mm FW sind eh zuviel.
Ach mensch is schon schwer was passendes zu finden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2008)




----------



## docMartin (2. März 2008)

Moin Community!

Echt nette Bikes die ihr da habt. Und hier das meinige  auf 1200. Wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten:






An meinem hab ich eigentlich nicht viel geändert. Den ISX-6 hab ich gegen nen DHX 5 getauscht und nen Shiftguide verbaut den ich noch rumliegen hatte. Und halt den Porno-Sattel druff! Auf dem man sitzt wie aufm Sofa 

Ist jetzt zwar bisschen schwerer geworden aber für die max. 2 Stunden Touren die ich unterwegs bin im moment ists genau richtig und macht riesig Spass!


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2008)

@ docMartin

Schönes Torque, wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?


----------



## docMartin (2. März 2008)

Danke für die Blumen!

Bild ist aufm Hinterwaldkopf entstanden. Das ist im Freiburg Umland.

Bei besserer Sicht würdest auch was von der Stadt sehen, ist im Tal zwischen den beiden Bergen links hinten im Bild.


----------



## Co1n (2. März 2008)

So da ich die Decals von der Shiver eh schon runter gekauert hatte, da ich davon ausging, 05er Decals zu bekommen , habe ich jetzt mal Carbonfolie draufgetan . Vielleicht bleibe ich auch bei der Gabel.....^^










achso und nach eigener Messung wiegt meine Shiver mit Achse 2,40 kg .

ride on


----------



## E=MC² (2. März 2008)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. März 2008)

Mit Carbonfolie sieht die Shiver noch besser aus


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2008)

Wenn ich grad schon beim Bilder einstellen bin dabei bin








URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49238]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Nippes80 (2. März 2008)

Hab mal ne kurze off topic frage...bei Dir war nicht zufällig in letzter Zeit "Tine Wittler" Zuhause oder??? 

Nichts für ungut....


----------



## El-Ollinero (2. März 2008)

Ne da wohnt Tine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (2. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> So da ich die Decals von der Shiver eh schon runter gekauert hatte, da ich davon ausging, 05er Decals zu bekommen , habe ich jetzt mal *Carbonfolie *draufgetan .



Ist die Shiver jetzt leichter?


----------



## Co1n (2. März 2008)

nö, sieht nur so aus  meine elDorado Shiver


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2008)

Schwarz sieht die Wippe besser aus


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. März 2008)

Und nun mir neuen Griffen und einigen Aufklebern.

http://picasaweb.google.de/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau2004/photo#5173209010019412738

und

http://picasaweb.google.de/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau2004/photo#5173208975659674354


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> So da ich die Decals von der Shiver eh schon runter gekauert hatte, da ich davon ausging, 05er Decals zu bekommen , habe ich jetzt mal Carbonfolie draufgetan . Vielleicht bleibe ich auch bei der Gabel.....^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOAH. eins langt oder?


----------



## Co1n (2. März 2008)

gott wie son 14 jähriger Bengel.............


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. März 2008)

Was denn? Das ist hier doch die Canyon Gallerie. Ich freue mich über die Bilder, Co1n auch wie es aussieht, sonst hätte er die Fotos nicht reingestellt. 
Und außerdem: Wie denn eins hätte gereicht. Das ist die gleiche Gabel in verschiedenen Stadien. Ich bin hier um mir die Fotos anzuschauen. Wenn Du, Alpha keine Fotos sehen willst, bist Du falsch hier.


----------



## MeNeCK (2. März 2008)

So, nun darf ich hier ja auch mal wieder was posten ....

Ladenneues Bike, Freitag in Koblenz abgeholt *blingbling*





Und heute gleich mal eine kleine Ausfahrt unternommen





mfg
Marco


----------



## thto (2. März 2008)

Da kämpft wohl jemand um Aufmerksamkeit Alpha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. März 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> diese leftys von cannondale, ich werd nie verstehen warum man sein bike mit sowas verschandelt. aber geschmackssache.


Im 80-100mm-Bereich sind die Leftys so ziemlich die besten Gabeln am Markt. Die Kombination aus Steifigkeit/Gewicht/Ansprechverhalten bekommt kein anderer Hersteller hin. (sie kosten dafür halt auch utopisch viel...)

Ich finde sie auch optisch super.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. März 2008)

@MeNeCK: Schönes Bike, welche Größe?


----------



## schappi (2. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @MeNeCK: Schönes Bike, welche Größe?



Hallo Samy,
was macht die Schulter?
was macht das neue Bike?
wir vermissen dich!
Schappi


----------



## Werner Amort (2. März 2008)

durfte heute ein knarzen beim "uphill", so glaube ich heißt bergauffahren unter Leuten die das öfters machen, vernehmen
immer wenn ich ins linke Pedal getreten habe, mir schien es kam aus dem Innenlager oder Kurbel oder so...
muss mir das mal anschauen


----------



## MeNeCK (2. März 2008)

@Samy
Danke sehr, gefällt mir ebenso sehr bis jetzt 

Rahmengröße ist L

mfg
Marco


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

@werner Amort

mit welcher Kamera ist das Panorama gemacht?Richtiges Panorama?
Handy.Sonyericsson .ich sehe übergang.
Sieht gut aus.ist es K800 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (2. März 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> durfte heute ein knarzen beim "uphill", so glaube ich heißt bergauffahren unter Leuten die das öfters machen, vernehmen
> immer wenn ich ins linke Pedal getreten habe, mir schien es kam aus dem Innenlager oder Kurbel oder so...
> muss mir das mal anschauen



@ Werner: Das ist doch ein Yellowstone 4 oder? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist dort das Deore Innenlager von Shimano verbaut. War jedenfalls letztes Jahr so.






Wie man erkennen kann ist auf der linken seite dummerweise  nur ein ein Plastikgewinde zum befestigen des Innenlagers vorgesehen(kA wie man auf sowas kommt ). Kann gut sein, dass das bei dir Probleme macht wenn du ordentlich in die Pedale trittst.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Innenlager mal ausbauen und neu eingefettet wieder einbauen und auch mal die Gewinde von den Pedalen fetten. Wenn das nichts hilft kauf dir ein neues Innenlager. Ich glaube das LX gibt es mit Octalink auch mit Metallgewinde auf der linken Seite.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49680]
	
[/URL]
Bischen Schneematschpampe gefahren um zu viel zu kurzen Rumpeltrails zu kommen.


----------



## tom23" (3. März 2008)

Wochenendtour ins Wasser und in den Wind gefallen, keine Bilder!

Darf ich anmerken, dass ich Tuning, auch gewichtsmäßig nach oben, offen gegenüber stehe, aber für mich persönlich Carbonfolie so ungefähr knapp nach aufgeklebtem Scheibenbremsfake beim Auto kommt. Nichts für ungut, just my two cents.


----------



## Werner Amort (3. März 2008)

das sind einfach 3 Handycam (Nokia 6267) Bilder, verknüpft mit Photo Stich oder wie das programm heißt, das war bei meiner canon dabei...

das mit dem Innenlager schau ich mir mal an bei gelegenheit...
kann aber wohl auch nur das Pedalgewinde sein oder die Verschraubung vom Kettenblatt
Danke derweil


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. März 2008)

So nach ein paar Bastelstunden hab ich jetzt ne Dreist Kettenführung , naja was davon übrich is ?   Is zwar nich die schönst aber sie funzt 1A . 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Weimi78 (3. März 2008)

@ Werner.

Ich würde nur mal mit den Pedalen anfangen. Abschrauben, neu einfetten und dann ist das Problem sicher schon gelöst.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Samy,
> was macht die Schulter?
> was macht das neue Bike?
> wir vermissen dich!
> Schappi



Danke ,ist noch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Am 10. werd ich erstmal wieder geröntgt. mal schaun.
Bike kommt letzte März- oder 1. Aprilwoche. Wenn ich Glück hab, genau an meinem Geburstag (8.4.)  
Viel Spaß in den BB, Johann


----------



## Astaroth (3. März 2008)

Dere,
@Ghost-Boy entferne doch bitte an deinem Torque den gelben Kettenstrebenschutz und mach den Schlauch um die Hälfte kürzer den so hoch schlägt deine Kette nun auch wieder nicht.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Co1n (3. März 2008)

tom23";4538323 schrieb:
			
		

> Wochenendtour ins Wasser und in den Wind gefallen, keine Bilder!
> 
> Darf ich anmerken, dass ich Tuning, auch gewichtsmäßig nach oben, offen gegenüber stehe, aber für mich persönlich Carbonfolie so ungefähr knapp nach aufgeklebtem Scheibenbremsfake beim Auto kommt. Nichts für ungut, just my two cents.



 Habe die Folie nicht benutzt, um den Effekt einer sauleichten Carbongabel zu erwecken . Da die Rohre nur eh blank waren (zumind. eine Seite) und das panne aussieht hab ich die Folie benützt. 

Das Muster sieht halt schejn aus  .

ride on!


----------



## tom23" (3. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Habe die Folie nicht benutzt, um den Effekt einer sauleichten Carbongabel zu erwecken . Da die Rohre nur eh blank waren (zumind. eine Seite) und das panne aussieht hab ich die Folie benützt.
> 
> Das Muster sieht halt schejn aus  .
> 
> ride on!



passt ja, hast mich ja auch richtig verstanden.

ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn ich die Werbung für Fox abmachen würde...

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2008)

tom23";4540207 schrieb:
			
		

> passt ja, hast mich ja auch richtig verstanden.
> 
> ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn ich die Werbung für Fox abmachen würde...
> 
> Happy Trails!



dc-fix im Schottenkaro grün-rot. So ala Speci Bighit


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schwachkopf!



Wär lustig dich dewsegen vorn Anwalt zu ziehen .

Nen Ratschläg war dein Posting zu überarbeiten.


----------



## E=MC² (3. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wär lustig dich dewsegen vorn Anwalt zu ziehen .
> 
> Nen Ratschläg war dein Posting zu überarbeiten.



Hmmm, wer wehrlose Omas überfährt, dem ist sowas zuzutrauen...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wär lustig dich dewsegen vorn Anwalt zu ziehen .
> 
> Nen Ratschläg war dein Posting zu überarbeiten.



Du versuchst ja echt alles um dich beliebt zu machen in dem Forum


----------



## Co1n (3. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wär lustig dich dewsegen vorn Anwalt zu ziehen .
> 
> Nen Ratschläg war dein Posting zu überarbeiten.



Wär lustig dein Gesicht zu sehen, wenn deine Rechtsschutz die Zahlung verweigert und du keine Gummibären mehr kaufen kannst, weil du deinen Anwalt aus eigener Kasse bezahlen musst     


im übrigen: Man zieht jemand vor Gericht (schlag das Wort doch einfach nach falls es dir nichts sagt). Ein Anwalt vertritt dich vor Gericht.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Wär lustig dein Gesicht zu sehen, wenn deine Rechtsschutz die Zahlung verweigert und du keine Gummibären mehr kaufen kannst, weil du deinen Anwalt aus eigener Kasse bezahlen musst



Das wäre lustig Alpha.  Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an Co1n


----------



## Co1n (3. März 2008)

Kann man überhaupt jemanden anzeigen, die Wahrheit erkannt zu haben?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. März 2008)

Alpha kann das.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (3. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Kann man überhaupt jemanden anzeigen, die Wahrheit erkannt zu haben?



Ja kann man, hat man schon vor 2K Jahren gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (3. März 2008)

*Al*ter *Pha*lter, n*i*e *st*ets *ein*e *d*irekt*e* *p*olitisch nicht *p*erfekt korrekte Beleidigung aussprechen!

außerdem finde ich Alpha toll und seine homepage hat auch fast keine Rechtschreibfehler und er ist lieb und hat bestimmt viele Freunde! Ich mein, ich geb hier ja auch bisweilen das A-Loch, aber mir ist in jedem Fall eine gewisse Menschenliebe zueigen! So, jetzt zeicht mal Bilder, bringt doch alles nix!


----------



## chaz (3. März 2008)

@tom23":


----------



## GerhardO (3. März 2008)

tom23";4541112 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, ich geb hier ja auch bisweilen das A-Loch, aber mir ist in jedem Fall eine gewisse Menschenliebe zueigen! So, jetzt zeicht mal Bilder, bringt doch alles nix!



 Tom! Schön, dass jeder von uns so menschelt!

Achja, Du wolltest Bilder sehen! Hier ist eines! Du musst Dir nur das Torque unter mir vorstellen! 






Grüetzi,
Gerhard


----------



## tom23" (3. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Tom! Schön, dass jeder von uns so menschelt!
> 
> Achja, Du wolltest Bilder sehen! Hier ist eines! Du musst Dir nur das Torque unter mir vorstellen!
> 
> ...



Beim Kraxln Dein Bike vermisst, ich dachte schon, ich bin der einzige, den seine Freundin doof anschaut, wenn er auf einer Treppe den imaginären Lenker ausfährt!


----------



## GerhardO (3. März 2008)

Dieser elende Virus, gell?! 

Hier noch a kleines Filmchen - diesmal mit Torki:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3442963

Guts Nächtle!
G.


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. März 2008)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze off topic frage...bei Dir war nicht zufällig in letzter Zeit "Tine Wittler" Zuhause oder???



ne, die Tante war nie bei uns Zuhause gewesen  . Das ist Kreativität meiner Freunidn.  



Nippes80 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut....


Danke, aber Du meinst wohl mein "kleines Schwarzes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (3. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Dieser elende Virus, gell?!
> 
> Hier noch a kleines Filmchen - diesmal mit Torki:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3442963
> ...



Nice! Den Fußfehler hab i ned gesehen!


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Tom! Schön, dass jeder von uns so menschelt!
> 
> Achja, Du wolltest Bilder sehen! Hier ist eines! Du musst Dir nur das Torque unter mir vorstellen!
> 
> ...



Hej, du fährst echt ein geiles 4-Gelenker. Schön stabil und bestimmt mit ca 80-90 cm Federweg.  
Nette Idee


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. März 2008)

@Gerhard
Sehr geiles Video und der Trail erst  
Wo ist das ganze denn?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Hier noch a kleines Filmchen - diesmal mit Torki:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3442963


Saubere Versetzerei, toller Trail! 
Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## nailz (3. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hej, du fährst echt ein geiles 4-Gelenker. Schön stabil und bestimmt mit ca 80-90 cm Federweg.
> Nette Idee



Den Federweg braucht er auch als Puffer, er hat ja nicht mal nen Finger an der Bremse


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. März 2008)

@ GerhardO, sehr fesch gemacht, einmal eine nette alternative hier ....


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2008)




----------



## GerhardO (4. März 2008)

'Morgen, die Herren!

Freut mich, dass es gefällt! Das Video entstand in der Nähe von Bad Tölz. Die gezeigten Kehren sind S-4 in Reinkultur. Aufgrund der geringen Schneelage konnte man diesen 600 hm - Trail den ganzen Februar hindurch fast trocken befahren!

Ja, den Fußfehler geb ich zu... , aber das ist auch die sackschwerste Stelle und was man leider wieder nicht sieht: es geht da gewaltig den Hang hinunter und Runterfallen ist nicht so meins...  Tobi ist mir da noch a bisserl voraus, was Fahrtechnik betrifft. Er hat ja auch ein Ransom... 

Tja, leider hat sich mein Körpereigener Federweg wieder etwas reduziert. Zumindest im Bauchbereich! 

VG
Gerhard


----------



## pjfa (4. März 2008)

My friends


----------



## Crissi (4. März 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


> My friends



Lucky you !!!!!!Blue Sky, Sun and Shorts!!! What was the temperature?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (4. März 2008)

Crissi schrieb:


> Lucky you !!!!!!Blue Sky, Sun and Shorts!!! What was the temperature?



17ºC


----------



## Silly (4. März 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


> My friends
> ...



"Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't ride a _CANYON_
Well they're no friends of mine"  

after 
Men without Hats

Blue sky would be nice here too, temperatures are down to 2°C right at the moment.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Co1n (4. März 2008)

diese querstrebe zw. Ober- und Sitzrohr hätt ich auch gerne  . Sieht schön aus!


----------



## pjfa (4. März 2008)

Silly schrieb:


> "Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't ride a _CANYON_
> Well they're no friends of mine"



Open your eyes  
XC 3.0
XC 7.0 Pro
AM 6.0
XC 4.0
ES 9.0
XC 7.0 Pro
XC 4.0
XC 3.0

So, you just made 7 news friends


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. März 2008)

@Silly: hast du das bike bis dahin getragen oder wieso sieht es so unbenutzt aus? ^^


----------



## Silly (4. März 2008)

Ne, das war nur die erste Ausfahrt nach dem Wintercheck und auch da nur ca. 2km von der Haustüre.  

Ist schon ne Weile her, und damals war der Waldboden wie eine riesige Tiefkühl-Pizza. Jetzt siehts dort ganz anders aus und mein Bike auch...


----------



## nailz (4. März 2008)

Mir hat "Emma" letzte Woche ordentlich Gehölz zwischen die Reifen gehauen. Wollte ne kleine Runde auf meinem "Haustrail" fahren, aber ich kam stellenweise nicht durch.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Heute mal aus gaudie die 66 mal reingeknallt  is aber leider nicht fahrbar da der Lagerkonus anders is   aber optisch schauts scho mal fett aus  





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ronja (5. März 2008)

und die Krücken haste schon mal bereit gestellt, sehr weise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Man kann ja nie wissen was pasiert


----------



## fitze (5. März 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Heute mal aus gaudie die 66 mal reingeknallt  is aber leider nicht fahrbar da der Lagerkonus anders is



Wie meiste des? Lagerkonus anders?
Weil die Gabel ans Unterrohr stößt?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Ich meinte den Gabelkonus des teil was auf den Schaft gepresst ist von der Gabel . Da war auf der 66 noch der vom Ghost drauf und des is a anderer Steuersatz . Hab aber etz den von der Fox runter gebracht , etz kann ichs morgen mal testen  . Ich glaub nicht das die ans Unterrohr stößt muss ich mal tetsen


----------



## fitze (5. März 2008)

Achso, jo  

Also die 07er 66 stößt beim M-Rahmen an. Und du hast ja einen S-Rahmen...
Könnte aber auch sein das die Brücke bei der 08er wieder etwas schmäler is.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2008)

Nö die Gabel selber kommt nicht ans Unterrohr 





[/URL][/IMG]
Schleift bloß an der Leitungsführung wenn die angebracht ist 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hirnie (5. März 2008)

manman die gabel macht sich echt gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2008)

wann willst du die gabel beim fahren so weit einlenken?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wann willst du die gabel beim fahren so weit einlenken?


Beim Stürzen!


----------



## Co1n (5. März 2008)

x-up...... wenn ers kann


----------



## markus92 (5. März 2008)

Trotzdem i-wann wird es JEDEM mal herhauen und dann is der rahmen im A****.
Auch bei am Boden fallen, kann ne delle in den rahmen reingehen, also mir wäre es nicht wert, aber ob jetzt das am schaltzug angeht, is glaube ich nicht von relevanz.


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wann willst du die gabel beim fahren so weit einlenken?


Wohl noch nie gestürzt .

X-Up ist auch ein Argument (wenn auch nur für wenige), die 66 macht bei so einigen Rahmen Probleme, bilde mir sogar ein, dass das 2008-er Modell noch mehr Platz braucht, weil der Einstellknopf höher baut.


----------



## fitze (5. März 2008)

OK, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Bei mir stößt sie auch nicht an den Rahmen, sondern an den Halter. Beim Fahren stört das nicht weiter, nur beim Sturz kann es zu Problemen kommen. Ich hab aber für mich entschieden es drauf ankommen zu lassen. Mehr als Kratzer an der Gabel oder nen abgerissenen Halter kanns ja nicht geben eigentlich


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. März 2008)

Auserdem stößt die Fox auch an den Halter an, also is des egal welche ich drin hab .


----------



## Weimi78 (6. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

dann möchte ich mal mein gutes Stück vorstellen. Letzte Woche bekommen.


----------



## Co1n (6. März 2008)

so neu und schon so dreckig! gefällt  !


----------



## wobike (6. März 2008)

Hallo Flo,
off topic: Du treibst Dich ja im finepix-Forum herum und Dein Benutzerbild scheint auch mit der S100FS gemacht, es sieht ja so aus als ob wir noch ein bißchen warten müssen was die cam bringt, die PF`s und CA`s sind ja nicht so schön  
Aber vielleicht bringen sie`s softwaremäßig hin, was zu hoffen ist und dann wird sie vielleicht die Meine sein..............
schöne Grüsse und viel Spass noch mit der 6500er
wobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (6. März 2008)

so hatte mich gestern mal rangemacht und meine leitungen gekürzt. cockpit sieht so doch um einiges besser aus. Leider hab e ich nur bei einer Bremse diese Gummi-Überwurf.Hülse vergessen wieder drauf zu machen. Naja wird auch ohne gehen....




ride on! fast wieder gesund und denn wird geeeeeradelt!


----------



## djsouth2004 (6. März 2008)

Sieht um ein vielfaches besser als vorher aus!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2008)

Jau die Shiver sieht so richtig klasse im Bike aus


----------



## Co1n (6. März 2008)

bekomme (hoffentlich klappts diesmal^^) ja wohl die 05er Decals. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob ich die über die Carbonfolie klebe oder lieber direkt auf die Holme. Weil die Carbonfolie löst sich vllt eh leichter und dann sindse wech...

werde dann wohl nur den freien Bereich zw. unterem Ende der Decals bis zu den Fendern mit Carbon überbrücken.


----------



## virtue (6. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> so hatte mich gestern mal rangemacht und meine leitungen gekürzt.



Was passiert wenn du den Lenker bis zum Anschlag nach links oder rechts drehst? Mir erscheinen die Leitungen da schon ein wenig zu kurz, zumindest was ich so auf den Foto erkennen kann. Sturz kann ja immer mal passieren, sicher nicht so günstig, wenn dir dann eine Leitung abreißt o.ä. weil da einfach zu wenig Spielraum ist.


----------



## Co1n (6. März 2008)

kann nach links und rechts das rad umm 180° drehen bis die leitungen anfangen zu spannen. Passt scho


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2008)

wobike schrieb:


> ...Dein Benutzerbild scheint auch mit der S100FS gemacht...


Wie kommst du denn darauf?



wobike schrieb:


> bringt, die PF`s und CA`s sind ja nicht so schön
> Aber vielleicht bringen sie`s softwaremäßig hin, was zu hoffen ist...


Ich bilde mir da erst ein Urteil, wenn Serienmodelle vorhanden sind. Bzw. vielleicht sogar erst die zweite Charge der Serienmodelle. Bei den ersten paar ausgelieferten F50fd-Modellen hatten sie auch noch Bandingprobleme, die dann ausgemerzt wurden.


----------



## Boombe (6. März 2008)

ich würde die weglassen- stören mMn nach das Gesamtbild des Bikes. Oder soll man wissen, dass es eine shiver is?


----------



## Jrsd (6. März 2008)

Mir fehlt was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (7. März 2008)

> Mir fehlt was...



Brauchst nicht! Erstens ist nun das Ansprechverhalten allererste Sahne und zweitens nützt Du den Federweg nun wirklich VOLL aus!!!  

Ich habs auch grad ausgebaut...


----------



## Jrsd (7. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht! Erstens ist nun das Ansprechverhalten allererste Sahne und zweitens nützt Du den Federweg nun wirklich VOLL aus!!!


Ja, und das beste dabei ist, das das Hinterrad noch nicht mal mit dem Sattelrohr kollidiert. Ich bin so glücklich!



GerhardO schrieb:


> Ich habs auch grad ausgebaut...


Wieso? Hast du wie ich auch einem defektem Brandneuem Monarsch?

Schöne Tag noch!


----------



## prong (7. März 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Mir fehlt was...



Das nennt man Luftdämpfer. Canyon sollte sich das patentieren lassen:  Absolut gewichtsoptimiert, maximaler Federweg. 

Wir sollten an dieser Stelle diskutieren ob Leichtbaukomponenten etwas an einem Enduro zu suchen haben.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> bekomme (hoffentlich klappts diesmal^^) ja wohl die 05er Decals. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob ich die über die Carbonfolie klebe oder lieber direkt auf die Holme. Weil die Carbonfolie löst sich vllt eh leichter und dann sindse wech...
> 
> werde dann wohl nur den freien Bereich zw. unterem Ende der Decals bis zu den Fendern mit Carbon überbrücken.



entschuldige die alphatische Frage, aber fährt dein Rad auch manchmal? Und umwerfer haste ja immernoch keinen?!

Schick ist es aber trotzdem


----------



## Co1n (7. März 2008)

Die Alpha-Anleie is berechtigt! 
Wohne derzeit noch sehr dezentral in Berlin weit weg von Kumpels. Fahre daher meine Touren sehr oft alleine. Und meine Kamera (Finepix 6500/recht unhandlich) nehm ich da nich mit. Von daher komm ich nur zu Hause zum Bilder machen .

Gibt aber bald mehr! Da ich dann back in town bin. Umwerfer kommt. Aber wann is noch unklar. Wohnung schluckt recht viel......

danke, finds auch schick .


----------



## schappi (7. März 2008)

jetzt bricht mir aber der Blick!

jemand der schon mehrere Monate ein Bike hat und keine 29,95 für einen Umwerfer hat um gescheit fahren zu können kann kein Biker sein!
Wie bitteschön fährst du MTB Touren ohne Umwerfer?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (7. März 2008)

also ich fahre auf Starße immer das große KB. Wenn ich ins Gelände gehe wird halt per Hand vorne aufs mittlere gelegt .

Ich weiß is umständlich und soooviel kommt son Umwerfer ja auch net. Werd mir also doch wohl schon zeitig einen besorgen ^^.

ride on


----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. März 2008)

```
also ich fahre auf Starße immer das große KB. Wenn ich ins Gelände gehe wird halt per Hand vorne aufs mittlere gelegt .
```

Gewichtstuning


----------



## Co1n (7. März 2008)

hier waren wir im Grunewald spielen:


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. März 2008)

ne xtr kurbel aber kein geld fürn umwerfer, das sind mal ausgefallene prioritäten...


----------



## Co1n (7. März 2008)

wird auch xtr umwerfer, und schaltwerk aus dem jahr aus dem die kurbel is. soll ja alles einheitlich sein.  und neue shifter brauch ich dann auch noch. mensch das kostet alles :/


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. März 2008)

Hier ein Panoramabild von meinem ES 7.0



Heutige Tour


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. März 2008)

Noch eins


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. März 2008)

Das erinnert mich an Bilder aus Südtirol ausm Vorjahr, keine Ahnung, ob ich die schon mal gepostet habe...


----------



## thto (8. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Bilder aus Südtirol ausm Vorjahr, keine Ahnung, ob ich die schon mal gepostet habe...



deine bilder sind immer!! abolut grandios, dankeschön


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. März 2008)

@thto           für was dankeshön? 


@flohimschnee

schöne kulisse 
hast du das Panorama mit einzelbildern zusammengesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. März 2008)

Danke,

ja, sind aus mehreren Bildern zusammengesetzt.


----------



## 4Stroke (8. März 2008)

Fertig für die erste Fahrt morgen.
Ein par Kleinigkeiten werden noch verändert.


----------



## 4Stroke (8. März 2008)

Der Aufbau:


----------



## GT_Frodo (8. März 2008)

Hier eine kleine Bildgeschichte:





















Gruß, Lars


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. März 2008)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Bildgeschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iergenwie kommen die Rahmenbrüche viel zu häufig bei den Nerve AM/ES/ESX Rahmen... Gar nicht gut.  
Ich freue mich, dass ich auf Torque umgestiegen bin. Melde dich so schnell wie möglich bei der Hotline. Service bei Canyon ist echt GROß geschrieben.


----------



## markus92 (8. März 2008)

Das hat er glaube ich shcon und hat wie im letzten bild zu sehen, einen neuen bekommen


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. März 2008)

Aproppo Rahmenbrüche:Kommt drauf an ,was man mit so einem Bike anstellt.
Mit Gewalt bekommt man alles hin.


----------



## Hitzi (8. März 2008)

Die Tage im Wald


----------



## GT_Frodo (9. März 2008)

@hitzi
der rahmen ist deutlich überbelichtet, entweder solltest du den nicht in der direkten sonne fotografieren, oder etwas mit der Blende spielen

mein 2006er esx rahmen ist an der stelle am oberrohr schliesslich gerissen, wo vor einem jahr bei einem sturz der trigger das oberrohr angeschrammt hatte.
Habe nach langem Überlegen das Crash-Replacement in Anspruch genommen, mal sehen, wie lange der enue hält, toi,toi,toi *klopf auf Alu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2008)

@ GT Frodo: Mit der Überbelichtung stimmt natürlich. Aber ich hatte keine Lust auf eine Überarbeitung  War eine zu hohe ISO Zahl eingestellt. Beim nächsten Foto werde ich mich daran erinnern und mit den Einstellungen spielen  

Aber das Wetter, spich die Sonne war herrlich.......


----------



## DigitalEclipse (9. März 2008)

Hier mal wieder was von mir.

Ein Bild von der heutigen Tour.




Gruß


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. März 2008)

Hab meinem Torque mal einen Shiftguide gegönnt und demnächst kommt noch ein weißer e-13 Supercharger Bashguard 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 4Stroke (9. März 2008)

> und demnächst kommt noch ein weißer e-13 Supercharger Bashguard



ich finde weiß passt nicht zu dem Bike

aber ansonsten  



> Hab meinem Torque mal einen Shiftguide gegönnt



Abgesehen davon das es verhindern soll das die Kette abspringt,
rappelt es bei Abfahrten im Bereich der Kette dann auch nicht mehr so?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. März 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> Ein Bild von der heutigen Tour.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild,schönes Canyon.sowie meins

Was wiegt deins?


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> ich finde weiß passt nicht zu dem Bike
> 
> aber ansonsten
> 
> ...



ja,es rappelt weniger und ich finde der weiße bashguard passt,weil die decals auch weiß sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2008)

Von heute 





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## androsch5378 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, mal ne Frage die alle ein Torque FRX 9.0 Fahren.
Es ist schon ne weile her das Canyon die Freigabe für ne Doppelbrückengabel gegeben hat. Gibt´s schon einige umgerüstete Bikes wenn ja wie fährt es sich  (Geometrie)?? Hätte nämlich auch lust auf noch mehr Federweg  aber mir kommt´s dann etwas knapp am Vorbau mit meinen Knien vor (M-Rahmen).

Habidere !!!!


----------



## Astaroth (9. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, mal ne Frage die alle ein Torque FRX 9.0 Fahren.
> Es ist schon ne weile her das Canyon die Freigabe für ne Doppelbrückengabel gegeben hat. Gibt´s schon einige umgerüstete Bikes wenn ja wie fährt es sich  (Geometrie)?? Hätte nämlich auch lust auf noch mehr Federweg  aber mir kommt´s dann etwas knapp am Vorbau mit meinen Knien vor (M-Rahmen).
> 
> Habidere !!!!



Habedere,
also ich laß für´s erste die Totem in meinem Torque das sie erstens bestens funtioniert  und zweitens hab ich momentan eh keine Kohle für eine neue Gabel  . 
Aber so eine Fox40 oder eine Boxxer wär schon was feines im Torque  .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## androsch5378 (9. März 2008)

Aber hallo ne Fox das wär wircklich was FEINES, aber kost auch ne kleinigkeit


----------



## DigitalEclipse (10. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Schönes Bild,schönes Canyon.sowie meins
> 
> Was wiegt deins?



Kann ich dir gar nicht sagen, habs noch nicht gewogen.
Hol ich aber nach. Versprochen!


----------



## Nobby2 (10. März 2008)

@ androsh oder Astaroth
mal ne blöde frage, aber wie is denn das torque frx denn so in der tourentauglichkeit... ist ja eig ein vom gewicht her ein relativ leichter freerider.
kann mir schon denken dass man damit keine großen berge in angriff nehmen kann aber wie verhält es sich denn z.b. bei kleinen anstiegen


----------



## Astaroth (10. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @ androsh oder Astaroth
> mal ne blöde frage, aber wie is denn das torque frx denn so in der tourentauglichkeit... ist ja eig ein vom gewicht her ein relativ leichter freerider.
> kann mir schon denken dass man damit keine großen berge in angriff nehmen kann aber wie verhält es sich denn z.b. bei kleinen anstiegen



Dere,
als leichten Freerider würd ich mein Torque FRX (ca. 18Kg) nicht bezeichnen und was die Tourentauglichkeit anbelangt kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben den ich benutz mein FRX nur im Bikepark. 
Ich denke aber wenn du eine gute Kondition und Beine wie der Armstrong hast dann kannst du auch mit einem FRX gute Trailtouren fahren. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Nobby2 (10. März 2008)

ja will mir halt ein bike anschaffen für den bisschen härteren Einsatz... und es wird wohl eher ein torque fr 9 oder 8 werden... glaube ich würde die Reserven des frx eh nicht ausnutzen können


----------



## androsch5378 (10. März 2008)

Habidere Jungs,
Naja ich nimm mein FRX auch nur zum RUNTERBRETTEN her und abunzu mal gemütlich zum rumfahren in der Stadt,aber uphills mit dem Bike is so ne sache.
Wenn man Wadeln wie ein Stier hat dan könnts was werden


----------



## xstephanx (10. März 2008)

> mal ne blöde frage, aber wie is denn das torque frx denn so in der tourentauglichkeit... ist ja eig ein vom gewicht her ein relativ leichter freerider.
> kann mir schon denken dass man damit keine großen berge in angriff nehmen kann aber wie verhält es sich denn z.b. bei kleinen anstiegen



---

Hmmm, also mit der Tourentauglichkeit is es so ne Sache.
Ich würd mal sagen, dass das FRX nicht, oder eben nur sehr eingeschränkt tourentauglich ist....zumindest würd ich damit nie lange Strecken fahren können, dafür ist das Bike einfach zu schwer und mit nur einem Kettenblatt ist man doch etwas eingeschränkt.
Längere Strecken (ca. 15km) hab ich bis jetzt nur im Schneckentempo geschafft...ansonsten strampelt man sich echt kaputt.

Kleinere Anstiege sind nicht wirklich ein Problem, aber auch kein spass und die  Anstiege dürfen echt ned steil oder länger sein.
Ich trau mich schon zu behaupten, dass ich einigermaßen fit bin, aber schwer tu ich mir bergauf schon sehr .

Bergab is es dafür ein Traum!
Meine Totem funktioniert zwar auch einwandfrei, aber will mir schon ne DC Gabel kaufen....ne Boxxer, da mir die Fox 40 einfach zu teuer is.

Wenn du Wert auf Tourentauglichkeit legst, besorg dir ein FR oder ein ES Torque.

--

Achja, verkauft zufällig jemand ne 450er Feder für den Fox DHX5.0 ?

Liebe Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (10. März 2008)

Naja wennst gut bist schafst das auf´n Gaisberg schon mim FRX Musst halt bissal mehr Radl´n geh     
+

Ah ich hätt da noch ne nigel nagel neue Feder im Keller rumliegen ne 350 die past sicher für dich !!!!!!


----------



## xstephanx (10. März 2008)

Aufn Gaisberg, hihi.
Du Sack, i geh weit mehr biken als du   .

Ajo, a 350er hab ich auch noch hier liegen......oida, du bist mein Bruder und ich red jetzt schon zwei Wochen, dass ich a 450er haben will und jetzt kummst mit der 350er daher....haha. 

Diese Woche bestell i sonst no ane beim Bikepalast...die 500er is einfach zu hart.


----------



## androsch5378 (10. März 2008)

Na was ih eh *ggg*
Du schau obs das vileicht beim Bikemailorder billiga bekommst !!!!
Da Bikepalast is ah Scheissal Lod´n.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (10. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Schönes Bild,schönes Canyon.sowie meins
> 
> Was wiegt deins?





DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> ... habs noch nicht gewogen.
> Hol ich aber nach. Versprochen!



N'abend

Habs vorhin mal gewogen.
ca. 13,5 Kg

inkl. Klickpedale mit Alukäfig (PDM-545), Ergon Griffe (E1S) statt Original, mit Tacho, leichten Schmutzanhaftungen und ohne Flasche.

Ach ja, Größe M.

Und deins? Auch so, nehm ich an.

Gruß

Hoppla, kleine Änderung notwendig!
Hab grad gesehen, das du ein ES hast, mit Pike und Monarch.
Dürfte etwa 1 Kg schwerer sein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Aufn Gaisberg, hihi...


Faules Pack...


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

So wars: am vergangenen Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr stand ich mit meinem Nerve-modifizierten Torque  auf dem stolzen Berg Dörferblick.
Der Name des Berges spricht für sich selbst: im Hintergrund ist ein recht großes Dorf namens Berlin zu sehen.






Gegen 13 Uhr habe ich von der großen Entfernung giftig grüne Felgen gesehen und habe mich richtig gefreut, denn ich bis dahin allein auf dem Berg war.




Nach dem allgemeinen halli-hallo-blablabla und einer Diskussion bezüglich des langen Vorbaus meines canyons    (wird demnächst gekürzt! Hab schon längst 60mm bestellt) haben die Jungs die Zwangsarbeit vorgesetzt   





Bald war auch die erste Probefahrt gemacht: der Hügel ist sehr gut gelungen.





Nach einem voll auf die Fresse-Fall (zum Glück nicht von mir) haben wir noch ein kurzes Video gedreht.


Schade, dass auf dem Video alles so lächerlich-easy und flach aussieht. Ist es aber nicht ganz. Egal. Hauptsache, dass ein Wanderer-Weg in eine recht nette DH-Strecke umgewandelt wurde! 

Auf dem Weg nach Hause


----------



## xstephanx (11. März 2008)

> Faules Pack...




pffffff  ,
mit'm FRX aufn Gaisberg hab ich gemeint..   .
Stell ich mir irgendwie echt unmöglich vor ...bin ja (mit'm FRX) nichtmal ganz aufn Kapuzinerberg raufgekommen ( über das Steile Stück von der Linzergasse aus )...hehe.


----------



## braintrust (11. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> So warâs: am vergangenen Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr stand ich mit meinem Nerve-modifizierten Torque  auf dem stolzen Berg DÃ¶rferblick.
> ....[/IMG][/URL]


wo ist das denn genau..sind das die schÃ¶nen platten von hohenschÃ¶nhausen?

edit: ach schon gefunden, ist ja die ganz andere richtung  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DÃ¶rferblick aber fÃ¼r nen richtigen uphill ist der der berg in den mÃ¼ggelz mit Ã¼ber 100m hÃ¶he doch besser


----------



## klaus_fusion (11. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> So wars: am vergangenen Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr stand ich mit meinem Nerve-modifizierten Torque  auf dem stolzen Berg Dörferblick.



cooles bike. Wie kommt es nun zu Torque und Nerve "the mix"?
Dein Lenker schreit nach schraubgriffen...

PS: Lord Helmchen war wohl nicht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> wo ist das denn genau..sind das die schönen platten von hohenschönhausen?
> 
> edit: ach schon gefunden, ist ja die ganz andere richtung
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dörferblick aber für nen richtigen uphill ist der der berg in den müggelz mit über 100m höhe doch besser



Ich fahre häufig zum stolzen Berg Dörferblick (von Zuhause nur 10 Minuten radeln). Der Berg hat zwar weniger HM als mügelZ aber bietet 5-6 völlig unterschiedlichen Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten: Zik-Zak-Trepen, 2-3 richtig steilen Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten,  2x Spiralweg und die DH-Strecke natürlich ) 
Wenns langweilig wird, radele ich weiter Richtung Müggelbergen. Teufelsberg ist auch ganz


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> cooles bike. Wie kommt es nun zu Torque und Nerve "the mix"?


Antwort findest Du in meinem Fotoalbum bzw. HIER



klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Dein Lenker schreit nach schraubgriffen...


Mein gesamte Bike schreit nach: 
- bau doch endlich kurzes Vorbau ein!
- Wo sind bitschön Schraubengriffe geblieben?
- Was ist das für die Plastik-Cellulite neben der Kassette?
- Wann kommt endlich der Rockring?!?!? 
   
ist noch einiges in Progress ) 



klaus_fusion schrieb:


> PS: Lord Helmchen war wohl nicht dabei?



doch - ich war die einzige Ausnahme


----------



## braintrust (11. März 2008)

hehe bist du bei den müggelz da rund um die DH-strecke anzutreffen? suche noch nen paar schöne spots *g*


----------



## Co1n (11. März 2008)

Berlin Berlin! 

gibts eigtl auf der DH Müggelstrecke den großen Table nach der Brücke noch? Als der neu war hat sich nen Kumpel da so derbe gemault, dass ich da bisher nemmer war 

ride on!


----------



## Highsider84 (11. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Nach einem voll auf die Fresse-Fall (zum Glück nicht von mir) haben wir noch ein kurzes Video gedreht.



hmm

warum fahrt ihr da so langsam runter ? angst ?


----------



## canYOn_/ (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> warum fahrt ihr da so langsam runter ? angst ?



Was ist daran so lustig?
Wer keine Angst hat, 
1. ist definitiv krank 
2. erlebt keinen Adrenalinstoß

Drehe doch ein Video von sich selber und kik dir das an. Jede Action auf dem Video sieht immer ganz anders als live aus.

Ich empfand die Abfahrt nicht langsam. Aus dem Video kannst du auch nicht beurteilen auf welchen Boden wir da landen. Der ist alles andere als gerade. Das war eben auch die Ursache des Unfalls von einem Biker gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (11. März 2008)

ich kann canYOn_/ nur beistehen, einmal in schweden ein clip gefilmt und ich kam mir sau schnell vor.... auf dem video war ich so langsam, dass ich es sofort gelöscht hab.


----------



## frank-man (11. März 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein Video.
Nur den Sattel würde ich mal weiter runter machen...  

MfG


----------



## Highsider84 (11. März 2008)

ihr tut grad so als würdet ihr in nem rübenacker landen, da hab ich schon ganz andere sachen gesehen

...wenn du beim springen angst hast packts dich garantiert auf die fresse, und adrenalin hab ich beim springen bzw schnellem fahren immer, wäre schlimm wenn nicht


----------



## braintrust (11. März 2008)

und HELME auf


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ....da hab ich schon ganz andere sachen gesehen


Mein Gott Burli, nicht jeder springt gleich 10m-Drops...


----------



## Highsider84 (11. März 2008)

hab ich jetzt was von 10 meter drops gesagt ?

ich meinte damit die landung... 
meine güte das immer einer mit der drop ******** anfangen muss...


----------



## User129 (11. März 2008)

Highsider84 lass es einfach du machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## braintrust (12. März 2008)




----------



## tom23" (12. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ihr tut grad so als würdet ihr in nem rübenacker landen, da hab ich schon ganz andere sachen gesehen
> 
> ...wenn du beim springen angst hast packts dich garantiert auf die fresse, und adrenalin hab ich beim springen bzw schnellem fahren immer, wäre schlimm wenn nicht



Jungs, die sich ohne Helme gerne den Kopp kaputt machen und dumme kleine Angeber, die alles besser können, die idealen Spielkameraden in einem Forum.


----------



## Highsider84 (12. März 2008)

tom23";4565872 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, die sich ohne Helme gerne den Kopp kaputt machen und dumme kleine Angeber, die alles besser können, die idealen Spielkameraden in einem Forum.



bist du nimma ganz sauber oda was ? mit was hab ich den angegeben ?

ich hab nur gefragt warum die da so langsam fahren

warum mach ich mich deshalb lächerlich ? die strecke sieht auf dem vid nicht sonderlich schwer aus, die landung ebenfalls

mit deinem post hast du dich selber lächerlich gemacht, überleg mal warum... lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (12. März 2008)

happy trails, du Checker


----------



## Sisu (12. März 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> warum fahrt ihr da so langsam runter ? angst ?



hey ....es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel (Table) gefallen 
kann ja nicht jeder so ein Crack sein wie du 

ich finde das Video voll ok....wir sind hier doch alle keine Profis, und die einen haben ev. mehr Zeit zum "Üben" als andere?


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

hallo Sisu
was macht der Nachwuchs?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. März 2008)

Aber bitte mit Helm!


----------



## vanmaxis (12. März 2008)

Sisu: "hey ....es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel (Table) gefallen" 

das meinst du !!!!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wWvSxhfa4Uc&feature=related


----------



## Sisu (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Sisu
> was macht der Nachwuchs?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



.....der schläft gerade ganz friedlich.

Nachts muß ich zur Zeit gar nicht mehr aufstehen ...er schläft von 23:00 Uhr bis ca. 07:30 Uhr durch 
Also da kann ich mich echt nicht beklagen 

er durfte auch schon mal auf meinem Norco "Probesitzen" 
seine Arme sind aber noch etwas zu kurz für den Lenker 


Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. März 2008)

Sisu schrieb:


> .....der schläft gerade ganz friedlich.
> 
> Nachts muß ich zur Zeit gar nicht mehr aufstehen ...er schläft von 23:00 Uhr bis ca. 07:30 Uhr durch
> Also da kann ich mich echt nicht beklagen
> ...



Kürzerer Vorbau würde ich sagen


----------



## canYOn_/ (12. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Kürzerer Vorbau würde ich sagen


----------



## Bechy (12. März 2008)

Hier ist mal mein GC 9.0 mit einem weißen, selbst beklebten SLR.

Lenker kommt noch... Race Face Next SL Carbon (560mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (12. März 2008)

So viel Text im Bildfred ). 
Obwohl ich das manchmal richtig gut finde, werde ich heute Abend den Bildmangel besiegen.


----------



## Sisu (12. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Sisu: "hey ....es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel (Table) gefallen"
> 
> das meinst du !!!!!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wWvSxhfa4Uc&feature=related



autsch!  War das Geräusch etwa ein brechender Knochen????


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. März 2008)

meine posting richtet sich an diejenigen, die so spät vor ihren elektrischen pc's sitzen  Früher ging es nicht - bin halt erst vor ein paar Minuten nach Hause gekommen  .

Erstmal ein Vorgeschmack von meiner [email protected]





Mehr Bilder kommen morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

Sisu schrieb:


> .....der schläft gerade ganz friedlich.
> 
> Nachts muß ich zur Zeit gar nicht mehr aufstehen ...er schläft von 23:00 Uhr bis ca. 07:30 Uhr durch
> Also da kann ich mich echt nicht beklagen
> ...



Du Glückliche!
meine 3 Kinder haben erst mit 1,5 jahren angefangen durchzuschlafen.
Genieße es

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## vanmaxis (13. März 2008)

@canYOn_/ Wie bist du mit deinem Dämpfer zufrieden? Gibt es bei dir einen Spürbaren unterschied zwischen offenem Gate und geschlossenem?


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> @canYOn_/ Wie bist du mit deinem Dämpfer zufrieden? Gibt es bei dir einen Spürbaren unterschied zwischen offenem Gate und geschlossenem?



Also mit dem Dämpfer bin ich echt sehr zufrieden. Oben spricht er sehr gut an, und zum Ende wird er so richtig progressiv. Ich fahre ihn mit 250 psi  .

Momentan kann ich das Ansprechverhalten nur mit dem PEARL 3.3 (bin ihn mit 75 psi gefahren) an meinem Nerve ESX vergleichen. Der Hinterbau von Torque arbeitet um einiges besser sowohl auf Touren, wo man eben das gute Ansprechverhalten erwartet, als auch beim runterfahren/droppen. Ich bin echt sehr zufrieden. Wenn man noch überlegt, wie viel der Dämpfer wiegt - ist es schon eine TOP Leistung.

Was die Gate-Geschichte angeht - da spüre ich auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

zum geringen Unterschied Gate - offen beim Monarch. Das ist technisch bedingt. Das Gate ist mehr als Wippunterdrückung zu sehen, weniger als "starre Plattform". Der Unterschied ist schon spürbar, aber zugegeben deutlich kleiner als z.B. beim Pearl. Es gibt auch Monarch Dämpfer mit einer stärkeren Plattform, allerdings sind diese auch gleichzeitig deutlich schlechter im Ansprechverhalten (im Plattformmodus) und vor allem auch progressiver (im offenen Modus). Das sind genau die beiden Dinge, die beim Pearl ja immer kritisiert wurden. Deshalb hatte ich mich für die am Torque verbaute Abstimmung entschieden. Lässt sich immer noch sehr gut klettern, spricht aber bergab sehr viel besser an und nutzt den Federweg besser. Das Torque ES ist zwar natürlich ein Tourenrad, aber wenn man über 160mm Federweg hat, dann möchte man sie ja auch nutzen können.

Bischen schade ist, das der Monarch anders als der Pearl keinen kompletten LockOut mehr hat, das wäre für das Torque ES noch eine Supersache, vor dem Asphaltanstiegt den LockOut rein, aus dem Sag raus und quasi mit einer Niveauregulierung schön den Berg hoch fahren. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

Hallöchen,
da ich jetzt auch ein stolzer Canyon-Besitzer bin hier meine neueste Errungenschaft:


----------



## markus92 (14. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Aufn Gaisberg, hihi.
> Du Sack, i geh weit mehr biken als du   .
> 
> Ajo, a 350er hab ich auch noch hier liegen......oida, du bist mein Bruder und ich red jetzt schon zwei Wochen, dass ich a 450er haben will und jetzt kummst mit der 350er daher....haha.
> ...



Wieviel wiegst du den?
Ich weige 68kg und weiß nicht welche Feder ich nehmen soll


----------



## xstephanx (14. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich wiege ca.80 kg.

Hast du 68 kg mit oder ohne Ausrüstung.
Kommt halt drauf an, ob du lieber n strafferes Fahrwerk haben willst oder nicht....aber ich würd dir zu ner 400er Feder raten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an...


Und auf die Fahrweise kommt's auch noch stark an...
(oft Drops/Flatdrops oder nur "normales" Fahren usw)


----------



## markus92 (14. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich wiege ca.80 kg.
> 
> Hast du 68 kg mit oder ohne Ausrüstung.
> Kommt halt drauf an, ob du lieber n strafferes Fahrwerk haben willst oder nicht....aber ich würd dir zu ner 400er Feder raten.



Ohne Ausrüstung. mit so 75-80vll. Also ich denke ich werde dann zuerst mal die 450er Feder fahren. Mal schauen wie das so passt.


----------



## Lelles0815 (15. März 2008)

Tach allerseits,

gestern war es endlich soweit...ICH WAR IN KOBLENZ...und hab mein neues Bike abgeholt....Oh mann, hab ich mich auf den Moment gefreut....und ich kann nur sagen es war Wahnsinn, meine Freundin hat gesagt, ich hätte ein Grinsen drauf gehabt wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten....und ich glaube ich hab mich auch so gefühlt  (Endlich neues Spielzeug)  

Da ich momentan krank bin, kann ich es leider noch nicht ausführen,  aber Bilder hab ich schon mal paar gemacht. 
Eins stell ich mal hier rein, paar Detailaufnahmen hab ich in meinem Album abgelegt, für den den es interessiert. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/4074

 





[/URL][/IMG]
 

Drückt mir die Daumen das ich bald wieder Fit bin....das gute Stück muß bewegt werden.

Gruß
Lelles0815


----------



## djsouth2004 (15. März 2008)

Schönes ESX, die 2008er Modelle gefallen mir viel besser


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. März 2008)

Porno!


----------



## Lelles0815 (15. März 2008)

Hi djsouth, was hat´s denn mit deinem ESX gegeben....hastes verkauft ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (15. März 2008)

Die Avid Code Bremsen werden noch durch schwarze Code 5 ersetzt,
desweiteren werden leichtere Pedale (1,5cm dick) verbaut.


----------



## djsouth2004 (15. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Hi djsouth, was hat´s denn mit deinem ESX gegeben....hastes verkauft ??



Ne noch nicht, guck aber schon fleissig rum wenn ich was passendes finde, wirds verkauft 
Aber was günstiges im DH/FR bereich zu fidnen ist schwer


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> gestern war es endlich soweit...ICH WAR IN KOBLENZ...und hab mein neues Bike abgeholt....Oh mann, hab ich mich auf den Moment gefreut....und ich kann nur sagen es war Wahnsinn, meine Freundin hat gesagt, ich hätte ein Grinsen drauf gehabt wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten....und ich glaube ich hab mich auch so gefühlt  (Endlich neues Spielzeug)
> 
> ...



hey, genau das hab ich auch und schon 200 km bewegt, bin eben gerade wieder zurück gekommen. ich kann dir nur sagen, das teil macht mächtig spass


----------



## exto (15. März 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Bischen schade ist, das der Monarch anders als der Pearl keinen kompletten LockOut mehr hat, das wäre für das Torque ES noch eine Supersache, vor dem Asphaltanstiegt den LockOut rein, aus dem Sag raus und quasi mit einer Niveauregulierung schön den Berg hoch fahren. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.
> 
> VG,
> 
> Michael



Hmmm...

Der Vorteil dieser Methode hat sich mir in der Praxis noch nicht erschlossen. Ich hab's schon (mit dem ESX) ein paar mal probiert, aber das Fahren fühlt sich immer etwas unharmonisch an. Auf Asphalt und Forstautobahnen finde ich die Plattformeinstellung (15 Clics) perfekt. Auf langen groben Anstiegen bin ich in meinem letzten Alpenurlaub sogar am liebsten offen gefahren. Fühlt sich einfach harmonischer an, wenn die groben Unebenheiten weggefedert werden anstatt dich bei 5 bis 7 km/h auch noch auszubremsen...

Wie gesagt: *Fühlt* sich harmonischer an. Ob sich das auch in objektiv messsbarer Kraftersparnis ausdrückt, weiß ich nicht. Ist mir auch egal. Bin ja nicht auf der Flucht...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2008)

Auf Asphalt ist ein Voll-Lockout schon angenehm. Speziell auch wegen des Effekts, dass dann der Sitzwinkel steiler ist, wie von Staabi beschrieben.




4Stroke schrieb:


> Die Avid Code Bremsen werden noch durch schwarze Code 5 ersetzt


Wozu?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. März 2008)

> Zitat von 4Stroke  Beitrag anzeigen
> Die Avid Code Bremsen werden noch durch schwarze Code 5 ersetzt





> Wozu?



Weil die Code wieder ans Specialized montiert werden


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. März 2008)

@ Lelles0815
@ Mettwurst

Ihr fahrt doch ein *Nerve ESX 8.0 Special Edition 2008*. Erstmal cooles Bike  . Schwarzer Rahmen und rote Felgen gibt nen guten Kontrast und macht echt was her. Gefällt mir gut.
So nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Auf den Bildern die Lelle gemacht hat ist zu sehen das auf euren Rahmen ganz klein *Nerve ES 9.0* geschrieben steht (Lelles Fotoalbum DSC_2065, Mitte Oben). Nicht das es von essentieller Bedeutung wäre, aber es würde mich mal interressieren, weil es sich ja um ein ESX handelt. Ich fahre ein *Nerve AM 6.0* und bei mir steht an dieser Stelle gar nichts geschrieben. Von *6.0* keine Spur. ES, ESX/AM sind doch die gleichen Rahmen.
Weis da jemand was, warum das so ist, was Canyon da für Spielchen treibt?

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Weis da jemand was, warum das so ist, was Canyon da für Spielchen treibt?


Offenbar verzichtet Canyon mittlerweile auf die konkreten Modellbezeichnungen am Rahmen. Dies macht insofern Sinn, als ohnehin kein Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen besteht und der Handlingsaufwand sinkt u. die Rahmen universell durch die ganze Modellreihe einsetzbar sind.
Die Rahmen der "Special Edition"-Modelle sind ja von 2007. Da u. in den Jahren davor hatten sie noch die Modellbezeichnung am Rahmen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Offenbar verzichtet Canyon mittlerweile auf die konkreten Modellbezeichnungen am Rahmen. Dies macht insofern Sinn, als ohnehin kein Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen besteht und der Handlingsaufwand sinkt u. die Rahmen universell durch die ganze Modellreihe einsetzbar sind.
> Die Rahmen der "Special Edition"-Modelle sind ja von 2007. Da u. in den Jahren davor hatten sie noch die Modellbezeichnung am Rahmen.



Hallo Flo

Einleuchtende Ausführungen. Mir ging es dabei aber mehr um die Unterschiede ES und ESX. Sind doch unterschiedliche Ausstattungsvarianten. Ist ungefähr so als würde ich einen Ford Focus fahren auf dem VW Golf drauf steht. Special Edition hin oder her.
Aber egal, ich fahre AM 2008. Also isses eh Wurscht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. März 2008)

ja, mir ist auch aufgefallen, das es 9.0 auf meinem rahmen steht. warum? keine ahnung...  hab ich mir bisher noch nicht wirklich gedanken drüber gemacht. ob ich jetzt einen 2007er oder 2008er rahmen habe ist mir eigentlich auch egal, da gibt's sicherlich keine großen unterschiede, oder weiß da einer mehr?
die eigentlichen ausstattungsunterschiede liegen ja auch nur im fahrwerk und da sind die esx special editions ja eher ein misch-masch zwischen es und am (rock shox gable, fox dämpfer).


----------



## Lelles0815 (16. März 2008)

So, tach zusammen erst mal,

@ Flo : 
Deine Erklärung klingt logisch, die Rahmen sind in der Tat alle gleich, allerdings hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt, daß es ein 2008er Rahmen sei....aber auf den neuen im Shop steht auch keine Bezeichnung mehr drauf....ob die selbst überhaupt wissen, was da los ist ??   
Egal, jedenfalls hab ich auf den Rahmen die vollen 6 Jahre Garantie vom Modelljahr 2008 und nicht nur 5, wie noch in 2007. 

@ DigitalEclipse :
Die ESX Serie 2007 ist die ES von 2008 und die ES 2007 ist 2008 die AM Serie. Die Rahmen sind wie Flo schon gesagt hat alle gleich und die verscheidenen Modellvarianten unterscheiden sich nur durch die Anbauteile.
Zum Thema ESX nochwas aus dem 2007er Katalog.
*Zitat :*
_ESX  das X steht für das gewisse Extra. Die ESX-Modelle auf
der Basis des komplett neuen Canyon ES Rahmen, ergänzen die
Modellpalette um ein All Mountain der besonderen Art._

....ich bin immer noch nicht fit und das gute Stück steht unten im Keller und wartet   


Gruß

Lelles


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. März 2008)

Da hat Canyon wohl am Jahresende die Werkstatt ausgefegt und alles was auf der Kehrschaufel gelandet ist haben die Jungs an die übriggebliebenen Rahmen drangebaut (bei den Special Edition). 

Nix für ungut, war nur Spaß.

@ Lelles
Sieh zu das du fit wirst! Die Saison ist schon voll im Gange. Du verpasst schon viel zu viel!
Gute Besserung

Gruß


----------



## Lelles0815 (16. März 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Da hat Canyon wohl am Jahresende die Werkstatt ausgefegt und alles was auf der Kehrschaufel gelandet ist haben die Jungs an die übriggebliebenen Rahmen drangebaut (bei den Special Edition).
> 
> Nix für ungut, war nur Spaß.
> 
> ...




hehe....also wenn das wirklich so gewesen ist und ich dann sehe, wie das Bike ausgestattet ist, dann biete ich mich denen als Putzfrau an....wer weiss was da noch alles im Schrubber hängen bleibt   

...axo, apropos Reste ich war auch mal kurz im Outlet im alten Canyon Gebäuse....die hauen da Restposten raus auf Teufel komm raus, bei den Forks standen n´paar Pikes und 2 nagelneue unbenutzte Totem für nur 799,-....das halt ich mal für günstig.....wenn jemand grad eine braucht.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> ...dann biete ich mich denen als Putzfrau an...



ich komm mit


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> 2 nagelneue unbenutzte Totem für nur 799,-....das halt ich mal für günstig.....wenn jemand grad eine braucht.



na so richig günstig ist es nicht. Bei dem Preis kriegst Du schon die 2008-e Totem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (16. März 2008)

Vielleicht hat Lelles0815 gemeint zwei zum Preis von einer .
Eine 2-step Totem ist aber auch geschenkt noch zu teuer .


 ... *2step (Totem) sorgt garantiert für Ärger und Wartezeiten, weil das System funktioniert auch 2008 noch immer nicht (hat SRAM selber zugegeben).*


----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> gestern war es endlich soweit...ICH WAR IN KOBLENZ...und hab mein neues Bike abgeholt....Oh mann, hab ich mich auf den Moment gefreut....und ich kann nur sagen es war Wahnsinn, meine Freundin hat gesagt, ich hätte ein Grinsen drauf gehabt wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten....und ich glaube ich hab mich auch so gefühlt  (Endlich neues Spielzeug)
> 
> ...



also bei meinem waren Reifenaufkleber und Felgendekor aufeinander ausgerichtet... stört irgendwie das gesamtbild...
naja, bla bla, fahren und so...
aber mir fällts halt als erstes auf....


----------



## prong (16. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also bei meinem waren Reifenaufkleber und Felgendekor aufeinander ausgerichtet... stört irgendwie das gesamtbild...
> naja, bla bla, fahren und so...
> aber mir fällts halt als erstes auf....



Ausrichtung Reifenaufruck <-> Ventil.


----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Ausrichtung Reifenaufruck <-> Ventil.



dann sollte es aber am vr und Hr zumindest gleich sein.....


----------



## TheGreatMM (17. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Ausrichtung Reifenaufruck <-> Ventil.


naja,,, auf so ein kleines Ventil achtet ja auch jeder  

Felgendekor+Reifen syncron muss schon sein


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. März 2008)

na toll, mein esx 8 se war letzte woche erst bei canyon, weil der rechte bremshebel gehangen hat. und was seh ich nach der gestrigen tour? jetzt fängt der linke langsam genauso an... in dem werkstatt-protokoll steht "kolben gangbar gemacht" kann man das auch selbst machen und weiß einer vielleicht wie? es handelt sich um ne formula oro, ist da wohl ein bekanntes problem. den linken hebel wollte man aber letzte woche nicht direkt mitmachen, weil solange er ja noch funktioniert...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (17. März 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> na toll, mein esx 8 se war letzte woche erst bei canyon, weil der rechte bremshebel gehangen hat. und was seh ich nach der gestrigen tour? jetzt fängt der linke langsam genauso an... in dem werkstatt-protokoll steht "kolben gangbar gemacht" kann man das auch selbst machen und weiß einer vielleicht wie? es handelt sich um ne formula oro, ist da wohl ein bekanntes problem. den linken hebel wollte man aber letzte woche nicht direkt mitmachen, weil solange er ja noch funktioniert...



Auch wenn es häufig nicht mehr danach aussieht, aber das ist hier die Gallerie. Mit Fotos und so und nicht die Werkstatt..


----------



## RaceFace89 (17. März 2008)

hier mal zwei bilder vom samstag:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

Das ist ja oben im Bergpark =) In dieser Woche bekomme ich mein Rad auch.


----------



## arleul (17. März 2008)

Halli Hallo zusammen,
hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet und sogleich mein bestes Stück hochgeladen.
Ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne Bikesaison.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/58784


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joopen (17. März 2008)

Schönes Rad!
Aber mach doch bitte die Reflektoren ab!!!


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also bei meinem waren Reifenaufkleber und Felgendekor aufeinander ausgerichtet... stört irgendwie das gesamtbild...
> naja, bla bla, fahren und so...
> aber mir fällts halt als erstes auf....



Das stimmt natürlich....hätte mir natürlich auch auffallen müssen als ich das Bike abgeholt hab. Werde glaube ich mal ne Email mit Bild an Canyon schreiben, wenn das ein Einzelfall ist, dann sollen die das auf Kulanz richten und gut. Sollte das öfters vorkommen, würde ich mich an Stelle von Canyon mal nach neuen Mechanikern umsehen. Ein echter "Stylebruch" sowas !!
Ausserdem kann das im schlimmsten Fall zu einer Unwucht im Rad führen, die Reifenbeschriftung sollte meiner Meinung nach exakt 90° zu den Felgenaufklebern stehen, damit die Gewichtsverteilung durch Reifenaufdruck und Felgenaufkleber einigermassen gleich ist.
Ausserdem sollten die mal ernsthaft über ein 5,7g schweres Kontergewicht in Ventildummyoptik nachdenken, damit man keine optische Unwucht durch das Ventil bekommt.
Heute hab ich nochwas entdeckt, ich glaube die obere Schraube für den Flaschenhalter ist nen halben Gewindegang weiter drin wie die untere (erster optischer Eindruck), werde das Rad mal morgen mit auf die Arbeit nehmen und in der Qualitätssicherung auf der Messmaschine die Schrauben ausmessen lassen.....wenn sich das bestätigt, dann kann sich Canyon aber warm anziehen. 
Achso und nochwas ist mir eben aufgefallen, die Griffe, ich glaube die sind auch verdreht, sieht so aus, als wenn der linke 16,6° (bezogen auf den höchsten Punkt des Lenkers) weiter nach vorne gedreht ist, könnte auch sein, daß der rechte zuweit nach hinten gedreht ist, werde gleich mal zu nem Kumpel fahren, der auch ein neues Canyon hat und dort mal vergleichen. 

Also Erkan, erst mal vielen Dank, daß du mich drauf hingewiesen hast dadurch sind mir die anderen Sachen erst mal aufgefallen. Mal sehen was Canyon dazu zu sagen hat, ist ja wirklich kein Zustand.

Meld mich bei Dir, sobald ich genaueres weiss.

Gruß Lelles


----------



## chaz (17. März 2008)

@ Lelless: Hi, sehe ich das richtig und es fehlt bei deinem Bike der Schutz für die Kettenstrebe? Ober gar zwei für die Optik? Quo vadis, Canyon?


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

Nee, hab das schon bemerkt....leider.... hatte dummerweise nur einen bei Canyon mitgenommen und beim Fahren stellte sich dann heraus, das es mich immer nach rechts zieht wegen der ungleichen Gewichtsverteilung am Hinterbau. Anruf bei Canyon brachte aber schnell eine LÃ¶sung, die schicken mir zum halben Preis einen zweiten Schutz mit zusÃ¤tzlicher Bleieinlage als Kontergewicht fÃ¼r die linke Kettenstrebe.
Das mit der Bleieinlage ist eine recht neue Sache und soll das Ungleichgewicht welches durch Kette, KettenblÃ¤tter und Kassette hervorgerufen wird ausgleichen. Canyon wusste sofort worum es geht, als ich denen mein Problem geschildert hab...die sind echt auf Zack.  
So lange muÃ das Bike leider im Keller bleiben...Kratzer will ich keine riskieren und das mit dem Rechtsdrall ist mir einfach zu gefÃ¤hrlich.

Axo, ich hab im Netz letztens so ein neuartiges "Leftside-Chainway-Illusion"-Kit gesehen, das wird links an Hinterbau und Kurbel montiert und dann sieht es aus als ob man links auch nen "Antriebsstrang" hat.....aber nur fÃ¼r die Optik 276,53â¬ raushauen, war mir dann doch zuviel...da muÃ der "Bleipimped" Kettenstrebenschutz ausreichen....bin ja nicht KrÃ¶sus.

...so long....


----------



## erkan1984 (17. März 2008)

*gääähn*
weckt mich bitte jemand, wenn mal wieder n Paar Bilder zur debatte stehen!


----------



## chaz (17. März 2008)

@ Lelles: Der Trend geht dann doch wohl langsam zu je 2 Bremsscheiben und Bremssätteln vorne und hinten.... Gewichtstuning mal anders!


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Lelles: Der Trend geht dann doch wohl langsam zu je 2 Bremsscheiben und Bremssätteln vorne und hinten.... Gewichtstuning mal anders!



WIE ?? Du meinst doch nicht etwa, daß ich mir jetzt ein Bike nach alter, unstylischer Form hab aufschwätzen lassen ??? OMG  
Zum Glück hab ich ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Canyon.....das wäre beinahe schief gegangen.....




erkan1984 schrieb:


> *gääähn*
> weckt mich bitte jemand, wenn mal wieder n Paar Bilder zur debatte stehen!



Hört hört, er ist gelangweilt, der Dr. der Felgen und Reifenaufdruck Symmetrie.....los los meine lieben Canyoner, mehr Bilder für unseren Juror, auf das er uns mit seinen fachlich hochtrabenden Kritiken erfreuet.


----------



## joopen (17. März 2008)

Also meine Felgen sind optimal ausgewuchtet. Felgenaufkleber links und rechts sind um genau 90 ° verdreht. Das macht das ausrichten der Reifenbeschriftung auf die Felgenaufkleber aber etwas tricky. Entweder an den Reifen rummanipulieren oder an den Felgen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

joopen schrieb:


> Also meine Felgen sind optimal ausgewuchtet. Felgenaufkleber links und rechts sind um genau 90 ° verdreht. Das macht das ausrichten der Reifenbeschriftung auf die Felgenaufkleber aber etwas tricky. Entweder an den Reifen rummanipulieren oder an den Felgen. Was meint Ihr?



Da hilft nur eins, Felgenhersteller kontaktieren und zusätzliche Aufkleber anfordern, sonst biste an der Eisdiele bei den "Optikern" demnächt unten durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (17. März 2008)

@ Lelles: Gelbe Ventilkappen??? Wenn sich das mal nicht mit den roten Felgen beisst... Ist schon gewagt.


----------



## Co1n (17. März 2008)

hier ein Bild. meins. älter.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. März 2008)

mhh, also nochmal....
ist ne pers meinung, bei meinem und so ziemlich allen anderen Canyons hier in diesem Wunderbaren Thread wurde standartmäßig auf die Ausrichtung geachtet...
mir selbst wäre es auch zu doof, die Reifen dafür extra nochmal runterzumachen....

tut ,mir echt leid, wenn ich dein Ego verletzt haben sollte,,, ist ja ein tolles Bike.... und nun geht fahren, ich werde es tun...


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> @ Lelles: Gelbe Ventilkappen??? Wenn sich das mal nicht mit den roten Felgen beisst... Ist schon gewagt.



Ja, ist mir auch eben aufgefallen, hab Canyon schon informiert....werde sehen, daß ich paar andere bekomme....sonst darf ich sicherlich nicht mitfahren.....


@ Co1n:

Schöner Aufbau und vor allem ne geile Fork, sowas fährt nicht jeder


----------



## chaz (17. März 2008)

@ Lelles: So wird man der Lieblingskunde bei Canyon und vielleicht auch Kunde des Monats.


----------



## johnnyg (17. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich....hätte mir natürlich auch auffallen müssen als ich das Bike abgeholt hab. Werde glaube ich mal ne Email mit Bild an Canyon schreiben, wenn das ein Einzelfall ist, dann sollen die das auf Kulanz richten und gut. Sollte das öfters vorkommen, würde ich mich an Stelle von Canyon mal nach neuen Mechanikern umsehen. Ein echter "Stylebruch" sowas !!
> Ausserdem kann das im schlimmsten Fall zu einer Unwucht im Rad führen, die Reifenbeschriftung sollte meiner Meinung nach exakt 90° zu den Felgenaufklebern stehen, damit die Gewichtsverteilung durch Reifenaufdruck und Felgenaufkleber einigermassen gleich ist.
> Ausserdem sollten die mal ernsthaft über ein 5,7g schweres Kontergewicht in Ventildummyoptik nachdenken, damit man keine optische Unwucht durch das Ventil bekommt.
> Heute hab ich nochwas entdeckt, ich glaube die obere Schraube für den Flaschenhalter ist nen halben Gewindegang weiter drin wie die untere (erster optischer Eindruck), werde das Rad mal morgen mit auf die Arbeit nehmen und in der Qualitätssicherung auf der Messmaschine die Schrauben ausmessen lassen.....wenn sich das bestätigt, dann kann sich Canyon aber warm anziehen.
> ...




Das mit der Unwucht durch die Aufkleber stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn du es schon so genau nimmst dann bitte auch richtig.
Da immer direkt gegenüber eines Aufklebers auf dem Reifen auch ein anderer sitzt, also um 180° versetzt entsteht dort keine Unwucht (höchstens die Aufkleber unterscheiden sich im Gewicht  ). Auf der Felge ist das genauso. Jeweils um 180° versetzt sind die selben Aufkleber angebracht. Somit bleibt der Schwerpunkt exakt auf der Drehachse. 

Das ist ein rein optischer Effekt (optische Unwucht  ) wie die Schriftzüge auf Reifen und Felge zueinander ausgerichtet sind und hat keinerlei Einfluss.
Die einzige Unwucht wie du richtig vermutest entsteht durch das Ventil, da dort nicht ein entsprechendes Gegengewicht auf der anderen Seite vorhanden ist. Höchstens der Schlauch ist dort dicker  aber mal ehrlich das merkst du eh nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> tut ,mir echt leid, wenn ich dein Ego verletzt haben sollte,,, ist ja ein tolles Bike.... und nun geht fahren, ich werde es tun...



Schon ok, hab mir nur die Frage gestellt, wie man sich über sowas Gedanken machen kann ?? Ich glaube ich kenne niemanden, zumindest nicht in meinem Umfeld, der sich beim aufziehen der Reifen jemals über deren Position bezogen auf die Felgenbeschriftung Gedanken gemacht hat.....und da ich ein etwas sarkastisch-ironischer Mensch bin, musste ich das einfach aufgreifen, sorry....ich liebe Blödsinn und alle sein Formen    

Die Hauptsache ist doch, daß dat Dingen rennt.....ob nu rosa mit grünen Sternen oder mit verdrehter Schrift....

...ride on....and greetz


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2008)

Ich setz auch nochmal schnell ein Bild rein, auch wenn´s schon war. Besser als sinnlose Diskusionen in der Galerie. 











War am Wochenende mal wieder in Willingen. Bin mit dem ESX erstmal die World Cup downhillstrecke runter. Leider keine Knipse dabei gehabt.
Natürlich nicht mit Vollspeed und auch nicht die Mega Drops. 
Wenn man die Sache freeridemäßig angeht, macht es aber auch mit dem ESX echt Spaß.  
Werd mal sehen das ich nächtes weekend mal ein paar Fotos mache.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. März 2008)

Der Thread der sinnlosen Postings... 



EDIT: damit war nicht Tschobis Posting, sondern die lächerlichen "mach doch die Reflektoren ab"-Leiern gemeint.


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. März 2008)

@tschobi :   Cool eines der letzten "echten" ESX (mit ESX Schriftzug)  , wie bist du den mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden, man hört soviel über undichtigkeiten bei dem Pearl ??


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2008)

Keinerlei Probleme, obwohl er oft ganzschön im bikepark und freeridestrecke  rangenommen wird un d ein Fliegengewicht bin ich mit 94kg auch nicht.
70% seines Einsatzes sind aber ganz normaler All-Mountain Einsatz oder Touren fahren. Mit der Kennlinie bin ich alles in allem auch recht zufrieden.


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2008)

Hier hatte ich das ESX mit einem selbstgebasteltem GPS Halter ausgerüstet. Mal schauen, ob er sich auf Tour bewährt. Will es erstmal auf dem Oberrohr versuchen, da so der GEKO relativ gut geschützt ist. 

Es ist die ganz normale Garmin Lenkerhalterung, wo ich einfach eine Halbschale mit einer Halbrundfeile auf den Radius des Oberrohres gefeilt/geraspelt habe. 2Löcher für die Kabelbinder gebohrt, Gummi drunter, fertig. Bombenfest. Der Blickwinkel auf das Gerät war natürlich am Lenker noch besser. Aber mal schauen.




Gesamtansicht:


----------



## Boombe (18. März 2008)

Auffe DH Piste nimmste deinen Hund aber nit mit, oder?


----------



## tschobi (18. März 2008)

Nein, nur in freier Natur. In parks oder so macht das keinen Sinn!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (18. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Thread der sinnlosen Postings...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: damit war nicht Tschobis Posting, sondern die lächerlichen "mach doch die Reflektoren ab"-Leiern gemeint.



Ich sehe das nicht als sinnlos an. Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Leute ihr Meinung sagen? Das kann doch dem Betreffenden nur zugute kommen, da es oft hilfreiche und nützliche Tipps sind.


```
Der Thread der sinnlosen Postings
```

Das bezeichne ich als sinnloses posten = spamen.


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Der Blickwinkel auf das Gerät war natürlich am Lenker noch besser. Aber mal schauen.



Dafür zerbröselt das Teil nicht gleich beim ersten harmlosen Abgang.

So langsam glaub' ich, dass ich mich auch mal mit dem Thema GPS beschäftigen sollte...

Und weil das hier ne Galerie ist und kein Post ohne Foto sein sollte (und weil die ESX' aussterben): Nehmt dies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (18. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hier hatte ich das ESX mit einem selbstgebasteltem GPS Halter ausgerüstet.



Da brauchste aber noch ein paar spacer, damit der Lenker ordentlich drüberflutscht... ODER?


----------



## DaBot (18. März 2008)

@Exto: Was ist das für ne Kettenführung, Blackspire Stinger? Passt die einfach so oder hast du viel gefeilt?


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. März 2008)

dann möcht ich auch mal wieder ein bild posten...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## markus92 (18. März 2008)

Schönschön
Ich sehe es genau du willst den unteren größere Stein als Sprungschanze nutzen


----------



## johnnyg (18. März 2008)

@ RaceFace89:

Wo ist das? Die Ecke kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor?


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. März 2008)

@ johnnyg:

das ist der asch im habichtswald (kassel)

@ markus92:

du hast mich durchschaut


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Bald gibt es auch Fotos von mir aus dem Habichtswald =) Mein AM ist heute gekommen =)


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

@DaBot:

Jau, ist ne Stinger. Passt ohne jede Änderung. Einfach gegen einen der Spacer austauschen, Abstand zum Bashguard einstellen, fertig.

Ist in 15 Minuten gemacht und läuft problem- und (fast) geräuschlos...


----------



## johnnyg (18. März 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ johnnyg:
> 
> das ist der asch im habichtswald (kassel)



Ich wusste doch, dass ich es kenne  Komme auch aus Kassel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (18. März 2008)

Moin  

Ich hab mir grad mal eure Bikes angeschaut und muss echt sagen: "Wow"  

Ich bin ja gerade so ein bisschen in der Entscheidungsphase, ob Cube, Ghost oder Canyon, und mich würde natürlich interessieren, wo man die Bikes Probefahren kann (wegen Rahmenhöhe, etc.) und wo man die Inspektionen machen lassen kann. Dinge wie Bremsentauschen, neue Komponenten kann man ja entweder selbst machen oder der Fahrradhändler vor Ort macht das, oder?  

Chris


----------



## Co1n (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> (und weil die ESX' aussterben)



wieso sterben die aus? Werden die nemmer produziert? Habe ich bald eine Rarität ?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Hi, heute gekommen und gleich zusammengeschraubt  Leider bin ich krank also mal wieder ein Canyon-auf-Parkett-Foto. Bilder kommen sobald ich wieder fit bin und es aufhört zu schneien.


----------



## Co1n (18. März 2008)

du warst damit aber schon draußen Bub!! die Reifen! 
Aber wirklich sehr schickes Rad! 

Wünsche viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Die Reifen waren schon leicht staubig. Haben die Canyon Mitarbeiter auch mal ne Runde mit gedreht^^


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> du warst damit aber schon draußen Bub!! die Reifen!
> Aber wirklich sehr schickes Rad!
> 
> Wünsche viel Spaß damit!



Das Parkett ist bestimmt (für's Foto) nur rund um's Bike gewischt, daher der Staub auf den Reifen... 

ESX stirbt aus, weil ESX jetzt ES und ES jetzt AM... Du hast sowieso ne Rarität (mit Shiver ond so), aber ne geile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (18. März 2008)

schade da die fox net auch noch weiß is, würde an dem bike echt geil aussehen


----------



## Co1n (18. März 2008)

hab ja nichma nen ESX^^. Aber wo is der Unterschied ESX/ES?


----------



## cos75 (18. März 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> hab ja nichma nen ESX^^. Aber wo is der Unterschied ESX/ES?


Das ESX gabs zuerst 2006 und da stand das X glaube ich für eXtra Federweg, nämlich 145mm am Heck statt 135mm beim ES.


----------



## djsouth2004 (18. März 2008)

Cool dann hab ich auch bald ne rarität :-D

Ich find die Fox gabeln passen ncih zu wießen rahmen, aber dennoch schickes bike.


----------



## Chris360 (18. März 2008)

Kommt, ihr kennt euch doch alle aus, hier nochmal meine Frage. 


Ich bin ja gerade so ein bisschen in der Entscheidungsphase, ob Cube, Ghost oder Canyon, und mich würde natürlich interessieren, wo man die Bikes Probefahren kann (wegen Rahmenhöhe, etc.) und wo man die Inspektionen machen lassen kann. Dinge wie Bremsentauschen, neue Komponenten kann man ja entweder selbst machen oder der Fahrradhändler vor Ort macht das, oder?


----------



## British Bulldog (18. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. März 2008)

Der weiße SLR und die weiße Manitou passen super zum schwarzen Rahmen!


----------



## frankZer (18. März 2008)

Schönes Bike,sind die Hebel vom Schnellspanner mit Absicht in so unübliche Richtungen gestellt. Eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze würde es meiner Meinung nach perfekt machen.

@Chris360:
Probefahrt kannst du bei Canyon in Koblenz machen. Was an meinem Bike zu schrauben ist mache ich selbst und die Federelemente werde ich dann einmal pro Jahr zum Service schicken.


----------



## kukuk54 (18. März 2008)

Aber die Schnellspanner sind beide auf der falschen Seite . Sorry


----------



## British Bulldog (18. März 2008)

@ FloImSchnee,
 der Rahmen ist nicht schwarz sondern hat eine Effektlackierung (Standox Daytona Paradise ) von Schwarzblau in grünliche (kommt auf dem Foto 
aber schlecht rüber).
Siehe hier:http://www.standox.de/portal/de?page=2.3.1_Colour_Detail&category=special&catid=68971211161111109732809711497100105115101
Gruß
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2008)

British Bulldog schrieb:


>



Als Singlespeeder würde mir das Rad noch besser gefallen... 

Very british!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


>



postmount? seit 2008 oder?


----------



## MasterAss (19. März 2008)

kukuk54 schrieb:


> Aber die Schnellspanner sind beide auf der falschen Seite . Sorry



und warum?


----------



## Jrsd (19. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Paar Bilder gestern Abend für das Franzosisches Forum geschossen. Vielleicht haben die auch hier ihren Platz. Nichts besonderes um ehrlich zu sein, und die Bilder sind nur mit der Kamera Flash geschossen, deswegen sind die vielleicht nicht so gut wie die sein könnten.




























PS: Ach ja, ich hätte fast vergessen zu sagen, dass es sich um einen T-ES Grosse S handelt (bin ein Zwerg  )


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. März 2008)

Jupp , Postmount. Die Grau/Silberne Gabel sieht meiner Meinung nach echt nicht schlecht aus. Warum mögen die so viele nicht? Alles Weiß würde ja auch komisch aussehen.


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2008)

@Jrsd

Die Bilder sind doch gut - und vor allem ohne Speichenreflektoren! 
Hast du Bild 1, 2 und 6 ohne Blitz gemacht?


----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Alles Weiß würde ja auch komisch aussehen.



 Findest Du...?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. März 2008)

Hmm... stimmt eigentlich, sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Aber ich bleibe bei grau


----------



## Jrsd (19. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> @Jrsd
> 
> Die Bilder sind doch gut - und vor allem ohne Speichenreflektoren!
> Hast du Bild 1, 2 und 6 ohne Blitz gemacht?



Danke, danke. Ja, die Bilder sind nicht schlecht geworden wenn man denkt, dass ich die *alle* mit integriertem Flash geschossen habe. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich den Flash mit Visitenkarte gedimmt habe , und die Bilder mit Levels/Curves verbessert habe  (die Originale sehen viel dunkler aus).
Die Reflektoren waren bei mir sowieso nicht montiert. Ich hätte die sicherlich weg gemacht, rein auf Optische Gründe. Als letztes Mal das Thema kam, habe ich mir trotzdem gefragt, ob es nicht ein bisschen ähnlich ist wie Thema Helm/Protektoren. Ich habe immer Menschen mit Helm auf der Strasse für Nerds gehalten, aber mittlerweile fahre ich auch zur Arbeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (19. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> gestern war es endlich soweit...ICH WAR IN KOBLENZ...und hab mein neues Bike abgeholt....Oh mann, hab ich mich auf den Moment gefreut....und ich kann nur sagen es war Wahnsinn, meine Freundin hat gesagt, ich hätte ein Grinsen drauf gehabt wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten....und ich glaube ich hab mich auch so gefühlt  (Endlich neues Spielzeug)
> 
> ...




Boah ey, wie geil ist das denn, Hammer-Optik    . 
Warum finde ich das nicht auf der Canyon-HP 
Könnte glatt das nächste Bike ordern aber dann killt
mich meine Fam......


----------



## Aldi (19. März 2008)

Mein ES nach Umbau:
Bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk, Steuersatz, Sattelspanner u. Sattelstütze ist nichts mehr original.

Gruss aus Spanien....Aldi


----------



## Co1n (19. März 2008)

hmmmmm. Fahre ja selber ne recht kurze Gabel. Aber die schaut zu schmal/kurz aus.


----------



## Aldi (19. März 2008)

Hi,
die Gabel ist auf dem oberen Foto auf ca. 100mm abgesenkt.
Hier nochmals 2 Fotos mit voll ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel.
So siehts auch a bissle anders aus, oder?










Gruss....Aldi


----------



## Co1n (19. März 2008)

jo sieht deutlich besser aus. Auch wenn die Gabel trotzdem nicht so mein Fall ist .

ride on!


----------



## Lelles0815 (19. März 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Warum finde ich das nicht auf der Canyon-HP



Das Bike ist ein ESX 8.0 Special Edition 2008, das gabs vor 4 -5 Wochen immer mal wieder vereinzelt im Outlet.....hab aber die letzten 2 Wochen keins mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (19. März 2008)

Hi
bekommt den dt swiss E2200 Laufradsatz bei canyon in der werkstatt?
meine zu wissen das es schon ma ein ESX mit dem LRS hier im forum irgendwo gab

das Torque ES scheint in Natura ja richtig gut auszusehen... auf der Canyon HP siehts irgendwie...naja... schrottig aus


----------



## cx-fahrer (19. März 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Gabel ist auf dem oberen Foto auf ca. 100mm abgesenkt.
> Hier nochmals 2 Fotos mit voll ausgefahrener 130mm Gabel.
> So siehts auch a bissle anders aus, oder?
> ...



Mein altes Canyon hatte ja auch die Manitou Minute, die fand ich ja wegen dem SPV und den dünnen Rohren ziemlich sparsam. Bockig und keine Spurstabilität. Sind die jetzt besser geworden? Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, wieso man eine Pike gegen sowas tauscht?
Sieht ja sonst sehr schick aus weiss/grün. Da fühlt sich mein silbernes in Chambery dann nicht so allein zwischen den ganzen Edelradln.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. März 2008)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wieviele km der "neue" Monarch von RS hält.. Nur weil man aus nem alte Produkt "Pearl" nen neuen Aufkleber verpasst, bedeuted es noch lang nicht, dass es zuverlässiger ist.

Bin mal auf eure Erfahrungen mit Made-In-Taiwan gespannt und bei wem zuerst die Dichtungen flöten gehen.


----------



## Lelles0815 (19. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Hi
> bekommt den dt swiss E2200 Laufradsatz bei canyon in der werkstatt?
> meine zu wissen das es schon ma ein ESX mit dem LRS hier im forum irgendwo gab....



Vielleicht auf Bestellung gegen Aufpreis, meines Wissens nach sind die E2200er LRS nur auf den ESX 7.0 und 8.0 SE 2008 Bikes "serienmässig" verbaut worden. 
Die einzigen Bikes der SE 2008, die ich bis jetzt hier im Forum gefunden habe sind das ESX 7.0 von Spartec und das ESX 8.0 von Mettwurst82.
Ein weiteres ESX 8.0 SE 2008 bekommt noch ein Kollege von mir in den nächsten Wochen....leider hängt Canyon mit dem Liefertermin bisschen nach, aber ich denke das taucht dann auch hier im Forum auf.

Greetz

Lelles


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Hi
> bekommt den dt swiss E2200 Laufradsatz bei canyon in der werkstatt?
> meine zu wissen das es schon ma ein ESX mit dem LRS hier im forum irgendwo gab
> 
> das Torque ES scheint in Natura ja richtig gut auszusehen... auf der Canyon HP siehts irgendwie...naja... schrottig aus



Die E2200 waren wie Lelles schon richtig gesagt hat, nur auf den ESX Special Edition standardmäßig montiert.
Ich bspw. habe mir die seperat bei meinem Fahrradhändler vor Ort bestellt und an meinem neuen ES 8.0 montiert. Bei Canyon selbst kannst du keine Einzelteile bestellen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Aldi (20. März 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> Mein altes Canyon hatte ja auch die Manitou Minute, die fand ich ja wegen dem SPV und den dünnen Rohren ziemlich sparsam. Bockig und keine Spurstabilität. Sind die jetzt besser geworden? Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, wieso man eine Pike gegen sowas tauscht?
> Sieht ja sonst sehr schick aus weiss/grün. Da fühlt sich mein silbernes in Chambery dann nicht so allein zwischen den ganzen Edelradln.



Naja, die Minute find ich auch nicht überragend, deshalb kommt in ein paar Wochen wahrscheinlich die Pike Coil rein.
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Biker, der behaupten kann diese Gabel sei schlecht, jene super ....
Dafür ist mein Fahrkönnen wahrschl. nicht ausreichend. (oder ich hab bislang einfach noch keine "gute" Gabel gefahren)
(Doch dieses, so hoffe ich, kann ich in Chambery ein bisserl verbessern )

Doch vorher wollte ich den Rahmen (inkl. Dämpfer) mit meinem bis gestern aktuellem Bike 1:1 vergleichen.
Deshalb hab ich auch alle Parts aus demjenigen ans Canyon geschraubt. So kann man wenigstens behaupten, der Rahmen ist besser, schlechter, stabiler ...etc.
Bis Chambery hab ich aber evtl. schon die Pike drin. Mal sehen.

Liebe Grüße aus Spanien.....Aldi


----------



## E=MC² (20. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wieviele km der "neue" Monarch von RS hält.. Nur weil man aus nem alte Produkt "Pearl" nen neuen Aufkleber verpasst, bedeuted es noch lang nicht, dass es zuverlässiger ist.



So ein dummes Gelaber...
Aber das ist man von dir ja gewohnt.


----------



## tschobi (20. März 2008)

Bei www.bike-alm.de kostet der E2200 359. Wer ihn haben will, selbst kaufen.


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> So ein dummes Gelaber...
> Aber das ist man von dir ja gewohnt.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

Der letzte Feinschliff des Torque Aufbau's:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der letzte Feinschliff des Torque Aufbau's:



Warum stehts dann im Bikemarkt?


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Warum stehts dann im Bikemarkt?



Nur so


----------



## Co1n (20. März 2008)

wäääh? wieso in Gottes Namen verhökerst du das Dingen???


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> wäääh? wieso in Gottes Namen verhökerst du das Dingen???



Was heißt verhökern, der Preis ist nicht verhandelbar.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

gerade verbaut => Große Plattformpedale, nur 1,5cm dick, Gewicht: 385g (beide).


----------



## E=MC² (20. März 2008)

Sinn?


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Sinn?



Des Bildes?
Ist doch eine Gallerie für Bilder, und ich dachte ich stelle mal Bilder vom Aufbau rein.
Schlimm?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. März 2008)

Nö


----------



## Co1n (20. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Sinn?



Frage ich mich auch bezogen darauf, dass du es verkaufen willst. Finds echt schick! Naja du wirst deine Gründe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (20. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Sinn?



auf das Pedal stellt man seinen Fuß, außerdem hilft es ungemein bei der Fortbewegung des Rades!


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Frage ich mich auch bezogen darauf, dass du es verkaufen willst. Finds echt schick! Naja du wirst deine Gründe haben.



Würde ich es für den Preis verkauft bekommen, würde ich anschließend direkt ein neues Torque bestellen


----------



## E=MC² (20. März 2008)

Warum du das Rad erst aufbaust und dann gleich wieder verkaufst will ich wissen?
Was hat das für einen Sinn?


----------



## E=MC² (20. März 2008)

tom23";4593282 schrieb:
			
		

> auf das Pedal stellt man seinen Fuß, außerdem hilft es ungemein bei der Fortbewegung des Rades!



You not funny


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Würde ich es für den Preis verkauft bekommen...


Träumer...


----------



## Co1n (20. März 2008)

glaube er hat erkannt, dass es ein Fehler war den Rahmen extra zu ordern. Kommst bei weniger Geld und besseren Parts mit nem Komplettrad deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> glaube er hat erkannt, dass es ein Fehler war den Rahmen extra zu ordern. Kommst bei weniger Geld und besseren Parts mit nem Komplettrad deutlich besser.



Nein, für den Preis, für den ich das Rad aufgebaut habe würde ich die derzeit verbauten Komponenten nicht an einem Komplettrad bekommen.



> Träumer...



Die Anzeige im Bikemarkt ist kostenlos  

Was noch folgt ist ein neuer Laufradsatz, ich suche etwas leichteres, die Nope Bitch Whippa Felge wiegt 790g.
Farblich muss es auch nicht unbedingt schwarz sein 

Gerade mal eben schnell was rumexperimentiert:




Ich denke weiß sähe nicht wirklich schön aus, eventuell grün ;-
Die Spank Felge wiegt 565g <=> im Gegensatz zur 790g schweren Nope


----------



## Co1n (20. März 2008)

nächste Mal bissl mehr Mühe bei der Bearbeitung! 

Aber im Ernst: Jemand, der sein frisch aufgebautes Fahrrad 'einfach mal so' in Bikemarkt stellt ist eindeutig unzufrieden mit dem was er da zusammengebaut hat. 

Ich finds für ein Torque extrem geil! Viel besser als mit diesen Fox Gabeln!

Ich würd dabei bleiben! greetz


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Aber im Ernst: Jemand, der sein frisch aufgebautes Fahrrad 'einfach mal so' in Bikemarkt stellt ist eindeutig unzufrieden mit dem was er da zusammengebaut hat.



Nein definitiv nicht.
Ich habe das Rad getestet und hätte nicht erwartet das es sich so gut fährt, leider spielt das Wetter zur Zeit nicht mit.



> nächste Mal bissl mehr Mühe bei der Bearbeitung!



War ja nur auf die schnelle, hat jemand zufällig ein Bild eines schwarzen Torque's mit weißen oder grünen Felgen?


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nein definitiv nicht.
> Ich habe das Rad getestet und hätte nicht erwartet das es sich so gut fährt, leider spielt das Wetter zur Zeit nicht mit.



Hmmmm, endlich verstehe ich das ganze  - schlechtes wetter => gleich verkaufen.

Torque MUSS manchmal auch SO aussehen:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. März 2008)

Ihr Torque - Bastler. Habt ihr nicht noch nen SLR T1 übrig?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> ...leider spielt das Wetter zur Zeit nicht mit.


Haha, weil's mal ein paar Tage regnet verkaufst du dein MTB?!

@canYOn_/: Das zweite Bild gefällt mir!


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Haha, weil's mal ein paar Tage regnet verkaufst du dein MTB?!



Nein, es steht auch nicht mehr zu Verkauf


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nein, es steht auch nicht mehr zu Verkauf



OMG, was sagen nun die Meteorologen?


----------



## markus92 (20. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ihr Torque - Bastler. Habt ihr nicht noch nen SLR T1 übrig?




Ja, ich hätte noch einen. ----> PN


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> OMG, was sagen nun die Meteorologen?



Das es nicht mehr so lange dauert, dann ist Sommer.
Es soll auch Tage geben, an denen die Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (20. März 2008)

@canYOn_/ Was hast du für eine Fahrradlampe?


----------



## tschobi (21. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das es nicht mehr so lange dauert, dann ist Sommer.
> Es soll auch Tage geben, an denen die Sonne scheint.



Kann deine Gedankengänge einfach nicht nachvollziehen 
Kann schon nicht mehr zwischen Ironie und Wahrheit unterscheiden. Die ganze Aktion erscheint mir echt suspekt..... wie auch immer


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2008)

Vielleicht will er dadurch auch nur Aufmerksamkeit erregen.


----------



## fitze (21. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> @canYOn_/ Was hast du für eine Fahrradlampe?



Welche mit Funkempfänger... machen aber nur ganz kurz ganz hell


----------



## 4Stroke (21. März 2008)

> Kann deine Gedankengänge einfach nicht nachvollziehen
> Kann schon nicht mehr zwischen Ironie und Wahrheit unterscheiden. Die ganze Aktion erscheint mir echt suspekt..... wie auch immer



Es wurde gefragt was die Meterologen sagen,
was will man denn darauf antworten, zumal die Frage nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war


----------



## GT_Frodo (21. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Welche mit Funkempfänger... machen aber nur ganz kurz ganz hell



gute Idee!
Schade, dass der Baum im Vordergrund doch sehr stört


----------



## tom23" (21. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> You not funny



dann wirf nicht mit Satzfetzen um dich...







Die Kurbel passt farblich nicht ins Bild, das ist mir aber wurscht!


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2008)

tom23";4594976 schrieb:
			
		

> dann wirf nicht mit Satzfetzen um dich...



Doch


----------



## tom23" (21. März 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Doch



ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fosse (21. März 2008)

mal etwas betagteres ...bm von 2004, aber nix mehr original


----------



## Boombe (21. März 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


>



apocalypse now?  
wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

letztes wochenende im canyon..






...und aufm Berg, Treppen fahren...

und so sieht das aus wenn einem das Bike trotz XL zu klein ist *lol*


----------



## Fryrish (21. März 2008)

tom23";4594976 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurbel passt farblich nicht ins Bild, das ist mir aber wurscht!



die kurbel ist ok, nur die pedale stechen etwas heraus


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2008)

Ich finde die Pedale passen super dazu, genauso wie die Sattelstütze.


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. März 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Welche mit Funkempfänger... machen aber nur ganz kurz ganz hell



Ne, das stimmt nicht. Ich fahre 2x Powerled Black PRO von Sigma und bin mit dieser Kombination mehr als zufrieden. Die brennt ordentliche Löcher in die Nacht  Der Akku ist sehr klein und somit auch leicht. Bei dieser verrückten Helligkeit hält er 3,5 bis SOGAR 4 Stunden am Stück. 

Ich kann die Lampe sogar noch um 4x AA-Batterien erweitern. 



Somit erhöht sich die gesamte Akku-Leistung um ca. 2x.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (21. März 2008)

Boombe schrieb:


> apocalypse now?
> wie haste das gemacht?



ehmmm... fotografiert vielleicht?


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. März 2008)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> gute Idee!
> Schade, dass der Baum im Vordergrund doch sehr stört



danke, 
das mit dem Baum - der stört tatsächlich aber anders ging's leider nicht. Ich musste mein Bike sehr stabil hinstellen, weil an dem Tag (Nacht) war's richtig stürmig gewesen. Selbst mein sehr stabiler Stativ wackelte leicht wegen des stürmegen Winds. Deswegen ist das Bild auch leicht unscharf.


----------



## vanmaxis (21. März 2008)

Lass mich raten die hast du dir bei HIbike gekauft!?


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. März 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Lass mich raten die hast du dir bei HIbike gekauft!?



Ne, die kostet da 119 Euros. 
ich habe 200 für 2 Stück inklusive Versand ausgegeben.


----------



## Bechy (21. März 2008)

Die Bilder sind von der Qualität nicht gerade gut, aber war auch schon fast dunkel, als ich fertig geworden bin.


----------



## coffeeracer (21. März 2008)

Bechy schrieb:


> aber war auch schon fast dunkel, als ich fertig geworden bin.



Womit 
Mit fahren oder mit putzen?
Mann mann, da ist ja nich ein Staubkorn am Bike zu sehen.


----------



## Bechy (21. März 2008)

naja, das rad ist neu... hat erst einen wettkampf weg. sonst stehts seit silvester im keller... bei dem wetter nur rr oder das alte xc3

lenker gewechselt, lenkerband und sattel drauf... damit fertig geworden... um die "womit"-frage zu beantworten


----------



## Damistam (21. März 2008)

Sers heute nochmal geputzt, und 2 Updates "installiert"... damits bald wieder losgehen kann;






Updates:

- Sattel (velo Titan)
- Maxxis Minion DH


----------



## erkan1984 (21. März 2008)

Bechy schrieb:


> naja, das rad ist neu... hat erst einen wettkampf weg. sonst stehts seit silvester im keller... bei dem wetter nur rr oder das alte xc3
> 
> lenker gewechselt, lenkerband und sattel drauf... damit fertig geworden... um die "womit"-frage zu beantworten



hast du es auch geschafft den PopLoc hebel zu schrotten?
ich dachte schon nur ich wäre so dämlich.....


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2008)

Ich habs auch schon mal geschafft...
Aber was will man bei so nem Plastikgelump schon großartig erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (21. März 2008)

naja, is ja komischerweise alu... dachte auch es wäre Plaste..
das ding ließ sich auch n ganzes stück aufbiegen um dann, einfach abzubrechen.....


----------



## E=MC² (21. März 2008)

Meiner war aus Plastik. Vielleicht war das auch der Push-Lock-Hebel...


----------



## Bechy (21. März 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> naja, is ja komischerweise alu... dachte auch es wäre Plaste..
> das ding ließ sich auch n ganzes stück aufbiegen um dann, einfach abzubrechen.....




genau, das wars ... dachte auch es wäre plastik. Runter ging er... wollte lenkerband net wieder ab machen... und das teil halt auf biegen. Nach dem ich ihn wieder ranmachen wollte, ist er weggebrochen... naja...
dummheit wird halt bestraft


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. März 2008)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers heute nochmal geputzt, und 2 Updates "installiert"... damits bald wieder losgehen kann;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt nur noch anderer Vorbau dran und Aufkleber von den Felgen weg, dann ist es perfekt


----------



## Andi-one (22. März 2008)

Torque 3 2006

Gabel: FOX 36 Van RC2
Dämpfer: Rock Shocks Pearl 3.3
Schaltung: komplett XT (2007 und 2008)
Bremse: Louise BAT 203mm Scheibe(Ventidisc) V u. H 
Naben: Hope Pro 2
Felgen: Single Track 
Speichen: DT comp
Reifen: VR Muddy Marry, HR Big Betty (der Betty wird noch gegen einen Muddy Marry ausgetauscht)
Vorbau: Nope
Lenker: Holzfeller
Sattel: SDG Bel Air
Sattelstütze: Race Face
Pedale: CMP

genau 16kg


----------



## Triturbo (22. März 2008)

Bis auf den Vorbau sehr schön. Um den Schnee beneide ich dich ja eh.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

Bitte keine Kommentare zu dem Helm, 
ein Video folgt in Kürze


----------



## canYOn_/ (22. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kommentare zu dem Helm,




Wieso? Passt doch perfekt. Beim fahren gilt nach wie vor: sicher ist sicher 

zu den Bildern: bis auf Fußfehler SEHRSCHÖN!


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

> zu den Bildern: bis auf Fußfehler SEHRSCHÖN!



Nicht unbedingt ein Fehler, ich bin für das Foto so langsam geafahren, dass es mich fast gelegt hat  



> Wieso? Passt doch perfekt. Beim fahren gilt nach wie vor: sicher ist sicher



Ist eben ein relativ schwerer MX-Helm, der war aber wärmer als der Fullface-Radhelm .

Ich muss das Video noch bearbeiten, werds dann hier reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (22. März 2008)

Der Helm ist in Ordnung, habe fürs Grobe auch so einen.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

Wo kann ich denn kostenlos ein 400mb großes Video hochladen?
Bei Myvideo sind leider nur 100mb möglich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2008)

Vllt. in 4 Teile teilen und einzeln hochladen?


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. März 2008)

is das über ne stunde lang oder n schlechter codec? ansonsten mal mit divx/xvid probieren.


----------



## wildbiker (22. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn kostenlos ein 400mb großes Video hochladen?
> Bei Myvideo sind leider nur 100mb möglich.


 
Wie wärs mit Rapidshare?? Damit kannste m. E. auch große dateien Updaten und den link zum Downloaden kannste hier dann reinstellen.


----------



## E=MC² (22. März 2008)

Max. 300MB bei Rapidshare...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

Ich habe die Auflösung jetzt runtergesetzt.
Das ganze Video an sich ist leider viel zu groß, 
deshalb habe ich es etwas gekürzt, sodass fast auschließlich das Torque zu sehen ist.
Werde es bei myvideo hochladen, dauert aber noch etwas.

Ganz normales Video eben, ohne Sprünge etc.  
War quasi heute die erste richtige Testfahrt.


----------



## vanmaxis (22. März 2008)

Nun ist mein Torque ES fast fertig.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2008)

Sieht ja schon erheblich besser aus als tiefergelegt mit Minute


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

Aufgrund der schlechten Wetterbedingungen (Regen => Matsch) wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen langsamer gefahren.
Das Video zeigt nur einen Ausschnitt, da es bereits fast die 100mb erreicht hat.
Die Qualität ist leider nicht die beste, die volle Auflösung gibt myvideo leider nicht her.

Erste richtige Testfahrt mit dem ,,Eigenbau":

=> Link entfernt, einfach zu schlechte Qualität


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

Ich sehe gerade, die Qualität hat aber extrem gelitten.
Merkwürdigerweise erst nach dem hochladen bei myvideo.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. März 2008)

Hoffe mal, dass Du dir beim Sturz nichts zugezogen hast.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

> Hoffe mal, dass Du dir beim Sturz nichts zugezogen hast.



Das war ich nicht, ich bin davor gefahren ohne Sturz.
Das zweite Bike war auch kein Torque.


----------



## Imothep (22. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das war ich nicht, ich bin davor gefahren ohne Sturz.
> Das zweite Bike war auch kein Torque.



Na dann ist auch nicht schade drum.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

.


----------



## MasterAss (22. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Bis auf den Vorbau sehr schön. Um den Schnee beneide ich dich ja eh.



Diese Nope-Vorbauten sind derbe hässlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (22. März 2008)

Extreme Riders - Louzan 22l03l2008


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)




----------



## canYOn_/ (22. März 2008)

mein gott, 4Stroke, un du hast uns noch was vom schlechten Wetter erzählt  
Richtig geile Bilder! 

zu deinem Video - hat mir gut gefallen, hat aber nichts mit freeride zu tun (zumindest mit der huetigen Vorstellung von der Sache).


----------



## 4Stroke (22. März 2008)

> zu deinem Video - hat mir gut gefallen, hat aber nichts mit freeride zu tun (zumindest mit der huetigen Vorstellung von der Sache).



Hab es rausgenommen, die Qualität war nicht zumutbar.

Warum hat es nichts mit Freeride zu tun, was sonst?


----------



## Gunnar (23. März 2008)

Schneehasen*SPUR*


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2008)

Der Osterhasi!




4Stroke schrieb:


> Hab es rausgenommen, die Qualität war nicht zumutbar.
> 
> Warum hat es nichts mit Freeride zu tun, was sonst?



Mountainbiken, ganz normal schnell den Berg runter.

Freireiten ist ja ursprünglich wie der Name sagt quer durchs Gelände OHNE richtige Wege, in Utah Klippen runterspringen und so ala Bender...sowas ist eigentlich bei uns kaum sinnvoll (in der Wüste Gobi schon).


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. März 2008)

hab mal das schöne Schneewetter genutzt, um mal das Bike ein wenig ins Gelände auszuführen:











jetzt ists wenigstens wenigstens wieder richtig sauber   
und Fun hats obendrein auch gemacht, auch wenn die richtig guten Strecken leider total verschlammt waren, daher musste ich dann eher abseits der Wege fahren aber da gab es auch einige nette Strecken.


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. März 2008)

mach dich schonmal auf ein paar kommentare gefasst


----------



## markus92 (23. März 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> mach dich schonmal auf ein paar kommentare gefasst



Wie Schutzbleche runter, Langfingerhandschuhe, keine weißen Socken und vll. noch nen Bashguard ran??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison Nuke (23. März 2008)

Schutzbleche bleiben! 
Find ich übrigend auch optisch schöner so, sieht nach "mehr" aus.
und ok. Langfinderhandschuh hab ich in meiner Zweitwohnung nähe Garmisch vergessen  


Kleidung..nunja...hab da bisher noch nie die Zeit gefunden, mal was ordenltiches zu kaufen, bin aber dran


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. März 2008)

naja, zumindest ists es wieder trockengelegt (der "kleine" im Hintergrund hat mitgeholfen ) und richtig schön sauber und alle wichtigen Teile gefettet/geölt


----------



## erkan1984 (23. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


>




tu es doch in ein Rar packen und aufsplitten und Uppe halt 3 teile bei Rapidshare und den letzen bei nem andren Filehoster....
wenn man dann alle zusammen hat sollte das Entpacken und zusammenfügen probloemlos funzen....


+ätsch ich hab wir ham an unser uni 1gb Webspace (für jeden Studenten)....


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> naja, zumindest ists es wieder trockengelegt (der "kleine" im Hintergrund hat mitgeholfen ) und richtig schön sauber und alle wichtigen Teile gefettet/geölt



Oo ) Ich dachte ich bin ein Sound-Freak LOL
Du musst nur aufpassen, dass es durch den fetten Subwoofer nicht zum Rahmenbruch kommt )

Zu den Schutzblechen: du hast den Spaß bezahlt und es ist nur dir überlassen ob du die Schutzbleche behalten willst oder nicht. 
Meiner Meinung nach sehen die kacke aus...


----------



## BillGehts (23. März 2008)

Warum sich manche ein Mountainbike kaufen ist mir ein Rätsel. So ein schickes Stadtrad reicht doch auch um 10 Meter im Schnee hin- und herzufahren.


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. März 2008)

wie gesagt, die schönen Wege waren alle so dermaßen verschlammt, dass es dort keinen Spaß gemacht hätte. Daher waren es eben etwas langweiligere Wege am Ende, aber teilweise mit ganz netten Einlagen 

außerdem wohn ich ja Werktags nähe Garmisch und da gibts da richtig was fürs Bike 

Nur halt das Bike erstmal darunter zu bekommen ist immer eine kleine Tortour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. März 2008)

Ja, Nee is klar!


----------



## Hyper (23. März 2008)

einer muss es ja sagen .... HELM AUF !


----------



## chaz (23. März 2008)

...und seit wann sehen Schutzbleche schön bzw. schöner aus???


----------



## Poison Nuke (23. März 2008)

@ schappi

solches dummes rumgelabere hier muss ja echt nicht sein.


@ Hyper
habs doch vorher schon geschrieben, der kommt noch, bzw wieder. Kostet auch alles Geld. Und wenn bis dahin was passiert, scheiß drauf. es ist ja immerhin nur mein Kopf  



@ chaz

manchmal fragt man sich echt, was für Menschen da hinterm Monitor sitzen....
ICH finde es schöner! Wenn es dir nicht so geht, dann ist das halt so. ICH werde aber ganz bestimmt nicht die Teile abmontieren, nur weil ein paar dahergelaufene das nicht schön finden


----------



## varadero (23. März 2008)

> Ihr Torque - Bastler. Habt ihr nicht noch nen SLR T1 übrig?


*SPITZE IDEE!!!* 

Sollte noch jemand einen unbenutzten zu einem vernünftigen Preis verkaufen wollen, bitte per PM bei mir melden!

Varadero


----------



## Aldi (23. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon erheblich besser aus als tiefergelegt mit Minute



 
Die Minute hat die selbe Einbaulänge als die Pike. (sofern beide Gabeln voll ausgefahren sind  )

Gruß aus Spanien.....Aldi


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2008)

Ich bezog das auf ne Minute am Torque. Da fehlen dann 3cm. 
Gruss aus L.E. mit Sauwetter!


----------



## chaz (23. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> @ chaz
> 
> manchmal fragt man sich echt, was für Menschen da hinterm Monitor sitzen....
> ICH finde es schöner! Wenn es dir nicht so geht, dann ist das halt so. ICH werde aber ganz bestimmt nicht die Teile abmontieren, nur weil ein paar dahergelaufene das nicht schön finden



Kannst die Teile ja auch dran lassen. Wer aber seine Fotos ins Netz stellt, muss mit Kommentaren rechnen!
Also: Wer Schutzbleche montiert oder verbaut, und montierte bzw. verbaute Schutzbleche schön findet, wird mit mindestens 2 Seitenreflektoren pro Laufrad bestraft!

Peace


----------



## Aldi (23. März 2008)

Ach so. 
Ich hab mich auch nicht attakiert gefühlt, wollte es nur mitteilen.
Minute bei nem Torque kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.

Gruss .... Aldi


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

Heutige Tour




Danach




Meine Wenigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> @ chaz
> 
> manchmal fragt man sich echt, was für Menschen da hinterm Monitor sitzen....
> ICH finde es schöner! Wenn es dir nicht so geht, dann ist das halt so. ICH werde aber ganz bestimmt nicht die Teile abmontieren, nur weil ein paar dahergelaufene das nicht schön finden



Jetzt mal ehrlich ... ich will ja nun wirklich keinem seinen Geschmack oder seine Meinung absprechen, aber ein Mountainbike (noch dazu mit fetten Schlappen und Nerve-Rahmen) mit Schutzblechen ist etwa so wie Sex mit Heidi Klum wenn sie eine Plastiktüte überm Kopp hat. Einfach nicht dasselbe! 
Schlammige Wege sind das natürliche Jagdrevier eines solchen Maschinchens. Das gehört so. Mein persönlicher und zu 100% gut gemeinter Rat: Besorg dir n paar ordentliche (sprich: dafür geeignete) Klamotten inkl. Helm und mach dich mal ordentlich dreckig auf den "viel zu schlammigen Wegen".
Glaub mir, _der_ Spaß ist das wert.


----------



## Poison Nuke (24. März 2008)

ja wenns euch Spaß macht, ists doch ok  
mir persönlich macht es so mehr Spaß 


Klar, die Klamotten fehlen so oder so noch, komm halt einfach nie dazu, mir mal Zeit und Geld nehmen.


----------



## Didi123 (24. März 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Schlammige Wege sind das natürliche Jagdrevier eines solchen Maschinchens. Das gehört so.



Und was ist im Sommer, wenn die Wege trocken sind...?  

Ich fahr' bei Siffwetter auch mit Schutzblechen, weil keinen Bock hab' nach jeder kleinen Runde die ganze Schei$$e (Bike und Klamotten) wieder sauber zu machen. 
Wenn's bei ner längeren Tour siffig wird kein Thema, trotzdem fahr' ich dann um die Pfützen rum, falls möglich.
Als kleines Kind bin ich auch um die Pfützen herum gelaufen und nicht mitten durch...
Muss wohl Veranlagung sein, ob einer gerne im Dreck spielt oder nicht.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hyper
> habs doch vorher schon geschrieben, der kommt noch, bzw wieder. Kostet auch alles Geld. Und wenn bis dahin was passiert, scheiß drauf. es ist ja immerhin nur mein Kopf



Oje,sowas muss ich als Rettungsdienstler lesen:kotz: 

Ohne weitere Komentare :kotz:

P.S.Das sollte deine Krankenversicherung lesen (vielleicht hast du keine,kostet alles nur Geld)


----------



## Poison Nuke (24. März 2008)

tjo, ìst dann halt Pech für mich, wenn ich son Unfall überlebe, bei dem der Rettungsdienst kommen muss


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> tjo, ìst dann halt Pech für mich, wenn ich son Unfall überlebe, bei dem der Rettungsdienst kommen muss



Witzbold  

den Rest muss ich nicht mehr komentieren


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2008)

@cube-xc comp: das musst du schon verstehen -- wer sich ein MTB für 2000 Euro kauft, kann sich nicht auch noch "einfach so" einen Helm leisten...


----------



## Poison Nuke (24. März 2008)

der Helm ist ja das billigste von allen. Nur wenn, dann schon gleich ne komplette Ausstattung und das kostet schon "etwas" mehr. Und wenn du mal einen Blick auf meine HP wirfst, ich habe noch ein "paar" mehr geldintensive Hobbys. Aber keine Angst, wenn die Saison wieder losgeht, werd ich auch was zum Anziehen haben 


@ XC-Comp
schönes Zitat:

"Nimm das Leben nicht so ernst, du kommst da eh nicht wieder lebend raus"


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @cube-xc comp: das musst du schon verstehen -- wer sich ein MTB für 2000 Euro kauft, kann sich nicht auch noch "einfach so" einen Helm leisten...



oha,ein Guter Helm ist doch die Lebensversicherung.
Ich hab beim bekanntem einen Sturz bei etwa 35km/h auf schmierigem Asphalt(in dem Fall) Live erlebt.er ist auf den Fahrbahnbelag direkt mit dem Schädel(mit Helm) draufgeknallt.Der Helm war in 2 Hälften,sein Kopf hat diesen Crash gut überstanden.Ausser ein paar Schürfungen an den Extremitäten.

Ich könnte mich nicht wohlfühlen,ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (24. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @cube-xc comp: das musst du schon verstehen -- wer sich ein MTB für 2000 Euro kauft, kann sich nicht auch noch "einfach so" einen Helm leisten...



Mann muss ja immer Prioritäten setzen: die Schutzbläche sind doch viel wichtiger als ein Helm! Die sehen an Heidi Klum eee... ich meine Bike  doch viel besser xD und man bleibt nach ner Fahrt schön sauber und trocken


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> der Helm ist ja das billigste von allen. Nur wenn, dann schon gleich ne komplette Ausstattung und das kostet schon "etwas" mehr. Und wenn du mal einen Blick auf meine HP wirfst, ich habe noch ein "paar" mehr geldintensive Hobbys. Aber keine Angst, wenn die Saison wieder losgeht, werd ich auch was zum Anziehen haben
> 
> 
> @ XC-Comp
> ...



Ehrlichgesagt,ist es mir wurscht,ob du was zum anziehen hast(kaufst) oder nicht.
Nur würde ich hier keine Provozierenden Bilder reinstellen.Da musst du mit viel Wind rechnen.
Das scheint dir aber nichts auszumachen

P.S.Die Hose würd ich auch austauschen,ist gefährlich.Stell dir vor,die kommt zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt rein.Du könntest stürzen und das ohne Helm!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> der Helm ist ja das billigste von allen.


Ach so, aha.

Was ist bei einem Helm eine "komplette Ausstattung"? Ein Helm _inkl. Kinnriemen, Polsterung und Sonnenschild_?


----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

He ,
Look endlich hab ich mal ein netttes 
Eck in meiner Wohnung für mein FRX lol: ohne SCHUTZBLECH ) 
gefunden.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> He ,
> Look endlich hab ich mal ein netttes
> Eck in meiner Wohnung für mein FRX lol: ohne SCHUTZBLECH )
> gefunden.



Das Eck ist schon gut.ABer man braucht ja fast eine Lupe
P.S.Willst du uns die Ecke zeigen,oder das FRX


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. März 2008)

Hier Jungs, vielleicht beruhigt das ja 




Garnicht so leicht beim Selbstauslöser im richtigen Moment durchs Bild zu hüpfen..  




..über den Moordamm, einzigen Höhenmeter weit und breit




peacefull moment




und alles mit Helm.  Ohne hab ich echt n sche** Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

!nett aber keine Berge!


----------



## canYOn_/ (24. März 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hier Jungs, vielleicht beruhigt das ja



Danke Dir


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

cool.
der Moordamm.

Hast du da einen Kinderhelm an  

nicht böse sein.
Gut,ist ja weicher untergrund. 

schönes CC HT/Canyon.


----------



## Poison Nuke (24. März 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Garnicht so leicht beim Selbstauslöser im richtigen Moment durchs Bild zu hüpfen..



hehe, das Problem hatte ich gestern auch  
Ist immer blöd, in den Regionen, wo man rumfährt, findet man bei solchem Wetter sogut wie nie jmd anderen. Aber hat auch einen Vorteil: bei schnellen Abfahrten steht wenigstens kaum einer im Weg   



@ FloImSchnee:
ich brauch komplett alles, neue Handschue, neue Hose+Jacke, Schuhe, eventuell Protektoren usw. Und ich bin eher der Typ, der dann lieber alles auf einmal kauft. Aber soll jetzt nicht weiter Thema das THreads sein


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> !nett aber keine Berge!


Ja, sieht schlimm aus, oder?   Ist halt nördliches Münsterland. Aber ich habe auch "Berge" hier. 10Km weiter fängt der Teutoburger Wald an. Oder ich fahr im Wiehengebirge hinter Osnabrück. Da ist ganz cool zu fahren.
Mit Torque wäre hier in der Gegend natürlich Tierquälerei.  



Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Kinderhelm an  nicht böse sein. Gut,ist ja weicher untergrund.


Ne, hast schon Recht, sieht auf dem Foto seltsam aus. Der Helm ist auch noch aus meinen Rennradzeiten, also nicht das neuste Modell. Aber ihr wisst ja, kostet alles Geld.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. März 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, sieht schlimm aus, oder?   Ist halt nördliches Münsterland. Aber ich habe auch "Berge" hier. 10Km weiter fängt der Teutoburger Wald an. Oder ich fahr im Wiehengebirge hinter Osnabrück. Da ist ganz cool zu fahren.
> Mit Torque wäre hier in der Gegend natürlich Tierquälerei.



Ist schon richtig,man passt sich der Gegend an.

Leider kann nicht jeder im bergigen land wohnen.Ich hab das Glück hier im Schwäbisch/Fränkischem Wald.Man hat hier so ziemlich alles,ausser 2000er Gipfel.Bei uns sind die Gipfel  im Schnitt 500-600m hoch.aufjedenfall,viel abwechslung.


----------



## schappi (24. März 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> @ FloImSchnee:
> ich brauch komplett alles, neue Handschue, neue Hose+Jacke, Schuhe, eventuell Protektoren usw. Und ich bin eher der Typ, der dann lieber alles auf einmal kauft. Aber soll jetzt nicht weiter Thema das THreads sein



Ja, Nee, is Klar!!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja, Nee, is Klar!!



Nu lasst mal gut sein Jungs. Die Meinung der Allgemeinheit kennt er doch jetzt. Helm geht auf jeden Fall vor Handschuhen und Gedöhns.


----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

He Leute und jetzt ein par
Pics von mir !!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/7/3/8/1/_/large/TwinsFRX.JPG


An der ersten Plattform schon Pause? Fauuuuuul.....  



androsch5378 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/7/3/8/1/_/large/nissan-ws-2008-02PhotovonZimmermannA..JPG


 Von dir gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

Puhh nö da hab ich noch ne weile hin,
das das mal klappt.
War ein Contest in Leogang heuer 
hab nur das Foto gemacht.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


>



Da muss man aber aufpassen, wo man sein Bike abgestellt hat


----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

sind immer in Augen weite abgestellt


----------



## androsch5378 (24. März 2008)

und ein kleines Video zur Vorfreude auf die 
nexte Bikesaison.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaj8F6VSPcU

www.madmikevideo.com


----------



## xstephanx (24. März 2008)

Hehe, auf den Fotos is mein Frx auch zu sehen  .

Maaaaa, ich freu mich schon so auf meine neue Dämpferfeder und auf die 888 !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Astaroth (24. März 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> und ein kleines Video zur Vorfreude auf die
> nexte Bikesaison.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaj8F6VSPcU
> ...



Ist der Nordpark für Biker noch geöffnet? War letztes Jahr in Innsbruck und da hab ich die Info erhalten das der Nordpark für Biker geschlossen sei.


----------



## Astaroth (24. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Hehe, auf den Fotos is mein Frx auch zu sehen  .
> 
> Maaaaa, ich freu mich schon so auf meine neue Dämpferfeder und auf die 888 !
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Du baust dir wirklich eine DC ins Torque rein? Da bin ich aber schon mächtig gespannt wie das ausschaut und wie sich das Fahrverhalten ändert.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Nobby2 (25. März 2008)

Was benutzt ihr da für kameras?

was haltet ihr von der hier...

http://www.vegaoptics.de/Aiptek-Camcorder-Pocket-DV-8900-Red-Sporty-Cam_c171_p2133_x2.htm

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## androsch5378 (25. März 2008)

mit der Cam wurden die Aufnahmen gemacht

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p6371_Helmkamera-BlackEye.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (25. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr da für kameras?
> 
> was haltet ihr von der hier...
> 
> ...



Das Dingen taugt nichts. Schau Dir mal pacelog Kameras an, wenn Du vernünftige Bilder machen möchtest.


----------



## tschobi (25. März 2008)

prong schrieb:


> Das Dingen taugt nichts. Schau Dir mal pacelog Kameras an, wenn Du vernünftige Bilder machen möchtest.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. pacelog ist top.  black eye is auch schon gut. Alles darunter kann man nicht mehr vernünftig gebrauchen.


----------



## Nobby2 (25. März 2008)

ok danke für die antworten... blick nur nich so ganz durch bei der pacelog seite.... welche kamera ich jetz für meinen einsatzzweck brauche... ist an der blackeye ein USB anschlussvorhanden?


----------



## prong (25. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> ok danke für die antworten... blick nur nich so ganz durch bei der pacelog seite.... welche kamera ich jetz für meinen einsatzzweck brauche... ist an der blackeye ein USB anschlussvorhanden?



Nein. Die Kameras liefern ein Composite-Signal, d.h. du kannst sie an eine Aufzeinungsgerät mit analogem Videoeingang anschließen wie z.B. einen MPEG4 Recoder oder besser einen Camcorder. 

Bei den pacelog Kameras taugt zum Biken die BC2300 oder BC2355 gut. Ist stabil, wasserdicht und man kann viele Objektive verwenden.


----------



## Nobby2 (26. März 2008)

acho.... dann muss ich mir erst ma en vernünftigen camcorder zulegen
jetz hab ich das ganze auch verstanden


----------



## GerhardO (26. März 2008)

Meine Philosophie zu diesem Thema:

Entweder Du hast ne gute Kamera - oder Du kennst einen der ne gute Kamera hat!

Ich bin für das Zweite! Hat man weniger zu tun aufm Trail!  

Grüße von der Rotznase!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (26. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> acho.... dann muss ich mir erst ma en vernünftigen camcorder zulegen
> jetz hab ich das ganze auch verstanden



Kannst auch nen passenden Gebrauchten in der Bucht ersteigern. Das Teil kann man dann schmerzfreier in den Rucksack stopfen.


----------



## Nobby2 (26. März 2008)

welche Kamera oder Aufnahmegerät würdest du mir für die pacelog (BC2300) oder Blackeye empfehlen? so wie ich das sehe haben die beiden verschiedene AV Anschlüsse...

Sorry wenn ich den thread hier gerade missbrauche aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind...


----------



## prong (26. März 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> welche Kamera oder Aufnahmegerät würdest du mir für die pacelog (BC2300) oder Blackeye empfehlen? so wie ich das sehe haben die beiden verschiedene AV Anschlüsse...
> 
> Sorry wenn ich den thread hier gerade missbrauche aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind...



Hab Dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## johnnyg (26. März 2008)

So jetzt gibts nen paar Pics von der Tour heute auf den "hohen" Dörnberg  















 








Und so sieht momentan der Herkules vom Dörnberg aus gesehen aus.


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. März 2008)

@ johnnyg

wie sind denn die schneeverhältniss in den kassler bergen???
will morgen hoch zum herk um ne runde zu biken


----------



## johnnyg (27. März 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ johnnyg
> 
> wie sind denn die schneeverhältniss in den kassler bergen???
> will morgen hoch zum herk um ne runde zu biken



Es liegt teilweise noch bis zu 5 cm würde ich sagen, aber es war auch stellenweise schon komplett getaut. 
Könnte schön schlammig werden jenachdem wo du langfährst


----------



## andy01 (28. März 2008)

So nun gibs auch paar schneebilder von mir.


----------



## Korn242 (28. März 2008)

@ johnnyg

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L oder XL
Würde mir helfen die Modelle vom Design einbisschen einzuschätzen.

Danke


----------



## markus92 (28. März 2008)

Dann muss ich doch auch mal Bilder von der ersten Ausfahrt meinen Canyon Torque FRX 3 schicken. Nichts besonders Aktionreiches, aber des kommt morgen .
Also jetzt die Bilder:
Noch schnell ein Bild in sauberem Zustand gemacht:







Dann im schönen weißen Schnee:




Und der ganze Hometrail schaut im Moment so aus =




und noch Pics, wie das ganze ausschauen muss =):







So das wars erstmal.....


----------



## erkan1984 (28. März 2008)

Auch in den Vorerzgebirgischen Wäldern macht sich so langsam der Frühling breit....









aber leider leider ist der Racing Ralph nicht wirklich ein geeigneter Schneereifen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (28. März 2008)

Korn242 schrieb:


> @ johnnyg
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L oder XL
> Würde mir helfen die Modelle vom Design einbisschen einzuschätzen.
> ...



Das ist Rahmengröße L.


----------



## andy01 (28. März 2008)

@erkan1984 wo warst du genau unterwegs?
der nobby nic war bei mir im schnee auch nicht besser.


----------



## erkan1984 (29. März 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> @erkan1984 wo warst du genau unterwegs?
> der nobby nic war bei mir im schnee auch nicht besser.



ich War am Tisch'l unterwegs, das ist im Wald oberhalb von Burkhardtsdorf....
ist also noch n Stück bis ins "richtige" Arzgebirg...


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2008)

In Österreich hat's letzte Woche wieder rel. viel geschneit. Die Temperaturen sind mittlerweile wieder höher, Schnee liegt aber noch --> in der Kombination kaum fahrbar -- feuchter rutschiger Schnee...







Einer der 10 Abstiege heute...


----------



## Fryrish (29. März 2008)

ganz schön luftig gekleidet  
respekt


----------



## happytom (29. März 2008)

Das würde jetzt auch den Namen FLOIMSCHNEE rechtfertigen!!! 
Ich hatte am Mittwoch auch eine Schneetour - ich habe auch des Öfteren in den sulzigen Schnee greifen müssen!


----------



## hopfer (29. März 2008)

Schon mal mit Ski Probiert ? 
schön aber wirklich etwas luftig.
was für einen Bike Rucksack hast du ?

LG Hopfer


----------



## GerhardO (30. März 2008)

Toll - alle hüpfen's draussen in der Gegend rum und ich darf mit ner Fetzn-Erkältung dahoam hock'n!!! 

Dabei hätt ich so gern mal mein neues Radl ausprobiert...

Rotzige Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. März 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> ganz schön luftig gekleidet


Naja, anfangs hatte es eh noch etwa 14°C...



hopfer schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Ski Probiert ?


Klar, eh erst letztes Wochenende... 



hopfer schrieb:


> was für einen Bike Rucksack hast du ?


Das ist ein ganz normaler Wanderrucksack von Vaude. Modell Albona, 27l.



happytom schrieb:


> Das würde jetzt auch den Namen FLOIMSCHNEE rechtfertigen!!!


Ja, der Name hat schon seinen Grund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (30. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Toll - alle hüpfen's draussen in der Gegend rum und ich darf mit ner Fetzn-Erkältung dahoam hock'n!!!
> 
> Dabei hätt ich so gern mal mein neues Radl ausprobiert...
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, du bist nicht alleine. Seit Dienstag genieße ich eine Magen-Darm Infektion. Gerade in der letzte Woche des Winterpokals. Göttlich!


----------



## martin_k (30. März 2008)

nettes rädle


----------



## TheDarkKnight (30. März 2008)

So, ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr mal wieder ne kleinere Tour radeln. Wetter hielt sich halbwegs, Nieselregen und teils richtig schön matschig. Auf dem Foto sieht man aber nicht so viel davon weil ichs vorher einmal kurz in den See eingestippt hab X-)
Gelegt hats mich gestern auch noch, Pedale ist leicht angeknackst und das Endstück vom Lenkergriff hat mächtig was abbekommen. Da muss wohl ein neuer her.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (30. März 2008)

Seid ihr heute auch mit Kurzen Hosen und Kurzarm-Trikot unterwegs gewesen?



The Summer is back.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. März 2008)

Yes


----------



## E=MC² (30. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> The Summer is back.



Fragt sich nur, wie lang. Noch hoffe ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andibaer7 (30. März 2008)

ich bin heute auch mit kurzer hose un t-shirt ne runde gefahrn.
bei uns hätt man sich beim uphill mit langen sachen auch zu tode geschwitzt^^
war richtig geil heut; die tour un das wetter.
die geile stimmung wird bei mir nur vom schulbeginn nach den osterferien morgen getrübt
mfg andi


----------



## 4Stroke (30. März 2008)

Sind das die Helme, deren Kinnschutz man demontieren kann?
Wenn ja, wie schnell lässt sich sowas abmachen?

Dürften leichter sein als die normalen Fullface-Helme, und der zusätzliche Kinnschutz wird ja nicht immer benötigt.


----------



## Didi123 (30. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Seid ihr heute auch mit Kurzen Hosen und Kurzarm-Trikot unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besonders warm war's aber nicht, oder wozu die weiße Strumpfhose...?


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. März 2008)

ja,das sind so welche...so weit ich weiß rasten die ein und wenn man ihn abmachen will drückt man da wo sie eingerastet waren un dann sind sie wieder draußen

Casco Viper MX:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=35727

Met Parachute:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=C26768a33563159388a2a3896cd120de5&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1677&groupID=20


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sind das die Helme, deren Kinnschutz man demontieren kann?
> Wenn ja, wie schnell lässt sich sowas abmachen?
> Dürften leichter sein als die normalen Fullface-Helme, und der zusätzliche Kinnschutz wird ja nicht immer benötigt.


Casco Viper MX -- der meines Erachtens einzige empfehlenswerte Helm mit abnehmbarem Bügel. Dauert etwa 2 Sekunden --> wird gesteckt, rastet ein.

Gewicht ohne Bügel auf dem Niveau von normalen, robusten Helmen.

Habe zur Steigerung der Sicherheit Wangenpolster angebracht --> dann kann der Bügel bei einem Crash nicht so leicht nach hinten gedrückt werden --> geringere Gefahr von Kieferbruch/Zahnbruch.

Die Schutzwirkung eines echten Fullface-Helmes erreicht dieser natürlich nicht. So einen auf Touren mitzunehmen wäre mir aber zu aufwändig. Gegenüber einem normalen CC-Helm ist der Schutz aber um ein Hauseck höher.


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. März 2008)

@ 4Stroke, ist ein Casco Viper MX, gibt es beim Bikestore

Viper Mx http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/8300.html
Kinnbügel http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/7056.html


----------



## Ronja (30. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Casco Viper MX -- der meines Erachtens einzige empfehlenswerte Helm mit abnehmbarem Bügel. Dauert etwa 2 Sekunden --> wird gesteckt, rastet ein.
> 
> Gewicht ohne Bügel auf dem Niveau von normalen, robusten Helmen.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe auch den Casco, kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto machen von den Polstern?

Danke! Ronja


----------



## tschobi (31. März 2008)

Hab da schonmal was zu geschrieben. Will mich nicht wiederholen.
Kann nur sagen:

Viper top, parachute Flop.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. März 2008)

Das gestrige Wetter musste ich ausnutzen für die Jungfernfahrt. 




Das Rad ist echt der Hammer  
Obwohl es mein erstes Fully ist, war es relativ einfach das richtige Setup zu finden.


----------



## BigRouven (31. März 2008)

du bist sooooo gemein     

im juli schneits ja schon fas wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (31. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Das gestrige Wetter musste ich ausnutzen für die Jungfernfahrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. März 2008)

Nicht ganz. Meine Eltern wohnen noch bei mir =)


----------



## Shadow84 (31. März 2008)

Sodele, nachdem ich nun auch bereits 2.5 Monate ein Nerve ES 8 besitze (Ja, war glücklich und hatte eine kurze Liefer- bzw. Wartezeit  ) möchte ich es doch auch mal noch ein wenig zeigen. Zwar nicht in Aktion, da es heute ein Schweinewetter ist, aber Gestern habe ich (wie immer) die Kamera zu Hause liegen gelassen...

Da ich ziemlich schwer bin hat mir der Monarch nicht so gepasst, und ich habe mir einen 07er DHX 5.0 geholt (Schnäppchen, neu für 340 Dollar, beim aktuellen Kurs ein Genuss  ) und eine 800 Nm Feder verbaut, die musste ich allerdings speziell ordern, wodurch sich der günstige Preis ein wenig relativiert.

Was habe ich sonst noch verändert (ausser dem strittigen Licht und den nach Mienung einiger unschönen Reflektoren an Front und Heck):
 - Kürzerer Vorbau, habe jenen gewählt, welchen ich beim Händler um die Ecke günstig erstehen konnte und der gepasst hat.
 - Bashguard, da ich mir bei meinen ertsen Touren doch beinahe schon ein paar Zähne abgehauen hab ;-)

Alles in allem hat das Rad jetzt Ende März bereits 300km und ca. 3000hm hinter sich und es gefällt mir immer besser. Ahja, das Bike ist grösse XL  Ich selbst bin 1.88 mit etwas langen Beinen und 110kg.





















Gruss,

Marcus


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. März 2008)

@ GerhardO

die burg hat sogar ne eigene haltestelle


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. März 2008)

Das ist ein Parkverbotsschild und mein Foto =)


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. März 2008)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> ...und eine 800 Nm Feder verbaut, die musste ich allerdings speziell ordern...


   Nutzt du den Federweg am Dämpfer denn aus bei der harten Feder?



Ronja schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch den Casco, kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto machen von den Polstern?


Bitte sehr:


----------



## Shadow84 (31. März 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nutzt du den Federweg am Dämpfer denn aus bei der harten Feder?



Ich sollte  Allerdings braucht ich sicher noch ein, zwei Ausfahrten um dies abschliessend zu beurteilen, hab den Dämpfer erst seit Samstag montiert.

Gruss


----------



## timson1000 (31. März 2008)

Hi! 
Wie ist der Tragekomfort so bei diesen Helmen und wie ist die Belüftung?
Dichten die zusätzlichen Polster nicht die Belüftungen ab?
MfG


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. März 2008)

@ Canyon-Paul

weiter rechts wos rein zur löwenburg geht ist auch ne halte stelle,da hält die 23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. März 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Tragekomfort so bei diesen Helmen und wie ist die Belüftung?


Ohne Bügel: wie jeder anderer Helm.


timson1000 schrieb:


> Dichten die zusätzlichen Polster nicht die Belüftungen ab?


An der Stelle sind keine Belüftungsschlitze.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. März 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ Canyon-Paul
> 
> weiter rechts wos rein zur löwenburg geht ist auch ne halte stelle,da hält die 23



Das hast Du jetzt aber nicht auf dem Foto gesehen, oder?


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. März 2008)

hab grad nochmal genau hingeguckt...aber auf dem bild sieht man es nicht 

aber ich weiß es,gurk ja selber da oben rum


----------



## xstephanx (31. März 2008)

> eine 800 Nm Feder verbaut



Eine 800er Feder?
Das kann ich mir absolut gar nicht vorstellen....ich hatte ne 500er Feder in meinem DHX 5.0 und das war absolut schon zu hart.
Bin schon gespannt, was du nach deiner fahrt zu berichten hast.
Wir haben zwar total verschiedene Bike's und Fahrweise......aber ne 800er Feder is einfach heftig ^^.

LG

edit: ah, hab gelesen dass du 110 kg hast...sorry, das hab ich vorher übersehen.


----------



## Ronja (31. März 2008)

Bitte sehr:


[/QUOTE]

Danke! Welcher Kleber lässt den Schaumstoff ungeschoren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. März 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Welcher Kleber lässt den Schaumstoff ungeschoren?


Habe ein Klettklebeband verwendet, da ich dachte, dass ich die Polster vielleicht gelegentlich abnehme. Hab ich aber eh nie gemacht, gibt keinen Grund dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow84 (31. März 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Eine 800er Feder?
> Das kann ich mir absolut gar nicht vorstellen....ich hatte ne 500er Feder in meinem DHX 5.0 und das war absolut schon zu hart.
> Bin schon gespannt, was du nach deiner fahrt zu berichten hast.
> Wir haben zwar total verschiedene Bike's und Fahrweise......aber ne 800er Feder is einfach heftig ^^.
> ...



Also die erste Fahrt war richtig gut, ca. 300 hm, halt den Hausberg hier in der Nähe von Zürich, kleinen Trail nix wildes... Hab vor allem am Rebound und dem Pro Pedal rum gespielt und da schon recht angenehme Resultate erzielt 

Werd mal darauf achten wieviel des Federwegs ich nutze... Wie mess ich das am besten? Mit dem Gummiteil? Sry, mein erster Stahldämpfer...

Gruss


----------



## Christian_74 (1. April 2008)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> Wie mess ich das am besten? Mit dem Gummiteil? Sry, mein erster Stahldämpfer...



Mit dem Gummiteil oder einen Kabelbinder am Kolben. Der Gummiring sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## braintrust (1. April 2008)

sagtmal gibs bei den 2008er bikes jetzt eigentlich dieses "canyon-ahead-kappen" oder nicht?


----------



## Astaroth (1. April 2008)

ich möcht jetzt mal ein 08er FRX hier im Forum sehen!


----------



## GerhardO (1. April 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> ich möcht jetzt mal ein 08er FRX hier im Forum sehen!



Ja, is denn vielleicht scho wieder Weihnacht'n?  

G.


----------



## Astaroth (1. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ja, is denn vielleicht scho wieder Weihnacht'n?
> 
> G.



Nein aber der 01.04.2008  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## thto (1. April 2008)




----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2008)

@ Canyon-Paul
Wo gibt´s denn bei Kassel so eine schicke Burg?
Sorry fürs Offtopic, grad kein neues Foto für die Entschuldigung zur Hand ;]


----------



## Blackwater Park (2. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Löwenburg_(Kassel)


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%B6wenburg_%28Kassel%29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (2. April 2008)

Ja, Geil!!!
Ist ja nur so 1 1/2 Stunden von mir entfernt. Muß da erstmal hin und der Sache einen Besuch abstatten.
Danke, Jungs!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. April 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ Canyon-Paul
> Wo gibt´s denn bei Kassel so eine schicke Burg?
> Sorry fürs Offtopic, grad kein neues Foto für die Entschuldigung zur Hand ;]



Das ist die Löwenburg im Bergpark (Habichtswald). Auch wenn Kassel nicht die schönste Stadt ist gibt es hier oben schöne Ecken, wie den Bergpark.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

So jetzt endlich mal. Heute eine Woche alt:



Und es macht immernoch Spaß wie am ersten Tag! 
Samy


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. April 2008)

ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

sorry für die quali,hatte nur das handy zur hand

hoffe auf den letzten beiden bildern lässt sich erahnen wos langging...

gruß


----------



## exto (2. April 2008)

@samy

Nach Samstag wirst du es *NIE* wieder so sauber zu sehen kriegen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

Ich weiß...


----------



## lockenschulli (2. April 2008)

am sonntag gings mal wieder über freital an tharant vorbei zum stillen liebe trial...nen kleines bildchen davon!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. April 2008)

@ RaceFace89 

Wenn Du auch den Baum im Weg hattest dann weiß ich es  
Geht es da oben weiter? Bei mir hat der Weg aufgehört und bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike wollte ich nicht durch die Pampa 




Ist doch vom Asch runter Richtung Druseltal (Parkplatz)?


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. April 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> @ RaceFace89
> 
> Wenn Du auch den Baum im Weg hattest dann weiß ich es
> Geht es da oben weiter? Bei mir hat der Weg aufgehört und bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike wollte ich nicht durch die Pampa
> ...



wie meinsten das jetzt?!....klar gehts hinter dem baum weiter,der war auch nicht im weg...ein bissel langsam un mit gefühl ums eck und zack hats funktioniert 

ja das ist wiedermal der asch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. April 2008)

Ich gucke ja nach unten. Ich meine hinter mir, Berg auf. Runter geht es ja zu dem größeren Weg.


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. April 2008)

asoo...ja,da kommst du zu so einer feuerstelle un dann gehts da links nen pfad runter,der auf nen wanderweg führt,der zur löwenburg führt 

so viele führt(s)


----------



## MTBnoob (2. April 2008)

@samy, du Glückspilz, musste mich gestern auch in die Mitte-jUli-Schleife einreihen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

Tja, aber ich sag dir: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude! Besonders wenns akut wird und jeden Tag der Postbote kommen kann. Jeden Tag wenn man draußen ist guckt man im Unterbewusstsein nur nach gelben Autos, ohne es richtig zu wollen, fährt man vermehrt an Poststellen vorbei...
Und irgendwann, irgendwann ist es dann soweit!
Samy


----------



## MTBnoob (2. April 2008)

Hab noch 'ne kleine Frage: ist der Sattel der standardmäßig montiert ist für dich zu gebrauchen, oder steht da gleich die nächste Investition bevor?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finde ihn total bequem. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber keine totale Katastrophe.
Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y23 (2. April 2008)

so... will auch mal wieder paar bilder beisteuern...
gibt auch einen anlass:
mein canyon es6 2005 hat ein neues zuhause...
genau wie ich wohnt es jetzt in lindau am bodensee... und bekommt folglich jetzt auch mal ein paar richtige berge zu sehen 
hier mal paar bilder vom ersten ausflug auf den pfänder bei bregenz...



 

 



sobald ich hier mal ein paar leute zum biken kennen gelernt hab, kommen dann auch aktionbilder...
bigbetties für den gröberen einsatz liegen hier schon rum...


----------



## y23 (2. April 2008)

argh... doppelpost


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. April 2008)

y23 schrieb:


> so... will auch mal wieder paar bilder beisteuern...
> 
> 
> sobald ich hier mal ein paar leute zum biken kennen gelernt hab, kommen dann auch aktionbilder...
> bigbetties für den gröberen einsatz liegen hier schon rum...



WOW nicht schlecht. Wenn Du willst kann ich die Fotos schießen


----------



## Jrsd (3. April 2008)

Nicht von mir, aber die Trailhunter Leute haben ein Paar andere schöne Fotos da: http://trailhunter.de/gallery/cat234.html

Und der Fotograph Weiß wie man auf einer Foto zeigen kann wie steil die Sache ist:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2008)

Deswegen fährt der auch kein Fullface. Würde eh nix bringen.


----------



## De Freerider (3. April 2008)

Das ist ein Freund von mir.
Das war nur ein Abschnitt einer Tour und sie trugen deshalb kein FF.
(Der Trail ist in der Provence) 
und keine Angst, solche Schlüsselstellen sind seine Spezialität


----------



## tom23" (3. April 2008)

also, sauber kann ich da nur sagen, wenn der das durchfährt!
Da darf ich noch a bissal üben! Gute eingefangen auf den Bildern!


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. April 2008)

am laurent sieht der deuter transapline immer aus wie so ein mini camelbak


----------



## Fischgesicht (3. April 2008)

wo in der Provence wenn ich fragen darf?
bei Apt?


----------



## Jrsd (3. April 2008)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> wo in der Provence wenn ich fragen darf?
> bei Apt?



Also, ich habe schon einen Link gegeben, aber es war wahrscheinlich offensichtlich genug, sorry. Hier kannst du die Info finden:

http://trailhunter.de/gallery/cat234.html

Noch eine, nur so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (3. April 2008)

N'abend,

es steht wieder ein ESX 7.0 Special Edition 2008 im Outlet, diesmal in XL !!

!!! Zuschlagen !!!

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=4421

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Mineral (3. April 2008)

Hallo Zsamme,

reih ich mich auch mal in die Reihe der ESX 8.0 SE Besitzer ein...
Ist zwar schon über nen Monat alt, aber was solls. =)





Ich liebe es  und nicht vergleichbar mit meinem alten HT *g*


----------



## Lelles0815 (3. April 2008)

[off topic ON]

Da muß ich grad mal ne Frage an alle ESX / ES Piloten mit nem RP23 Hinterbau stellen, ist es euch auch schon mal pasiert, daß der Hinterreifen bei ner Landung kurz am Sattelrohr schleift ??
Ich hab ca. 15mm Sag (15 bar bei 87kg Körpergewicht) eingestellt, ist das zu wenig ?? 

Gruß Lelles

[off topic OFF]


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. April 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> off topic



Bemüh mal die Suche - bin grad zu faul. Das wurd hier vor n paar Wochen bequatscht.

Gruß


----------



## nerve_am (4. April 2008)

@ lelles
habe auch ca so viel sag, eher noch bissl mehr. wiege ca 60kg und habe 10 bar drauf. 
bei mir ist es auch so das es manchmal anschlägt. grade bei festeren schlägen. passiert aber nicht viel dabei. gibt nen geräusch vom reifen und das wars. gut ist es sicher nicht  aber mehr druck kann ich nicht drauf machen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. April 2008)

ich habe ungefähr 180 psi (12,5 bar) bei 75 kilo einsatzgewicht und nen sag von ca. 30 %. damit nutze ich den federweg bisher eigentlich sehr gut aus und habe noch ca. 5 mm hub am dämpfer reserve. durchgeschlagen, bzw. reifen angeschlagen, ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. ist natürlich die frage was man so mit dem rad macht. bei mir sind's schnelle, ruppige abfahrten mit kleinen sprüngen über steinkanten oder wurzelhügel.

@mineral

einen monat alt? sieht ja noch fast wie neu aus  meins ist noch keine 2 monate und 400 km alt, aber neu sieht das wohl nie mehr aus...


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. April 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> [off topic ON]
> 
> Da muß ich grad mal ne Frage an alle ESX / ES Piloten mit nem RP23 Hinterbau stellen, ist es euch auch schon mal pasiert, daß der Hinterreifen bei ner Landung kurz am Sattelrohr schleift ??
> Ich hab ca. 15mm Sag (15 bar bei 87kg Körpergewicht) eingestellt, ist das zu wenig ??
> ...


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321237


----------



## Mineral (4. April 2008)

@ Mettwurst

Sieht nur so neu aus, da ich mich nen Tag vorher ner Putzorgie hingegeben habe.  Der Tag war wohl bis jetzt der schönste (Wetter) bei uns. Alles schön trocken und staubig. =)

So wars mal nach dem Aufbau (im Detail liegt der unterschied):




Greetz


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. April 2008)

jetzt würde mich noch interessieren was das rote über der gabelkrone ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (4. April 2008)

ich tippe mal auf nen neoprenschutz
http://lizardskins.com/products/vie..._id=22&name=Headset Seal&name2=&page_number=2


----------



## Mineral (4. April 2008)

Richtig ist ein lizardskin Neoprenschutz:




Greetz


----------



## Fryrish (4. April 2008)

vor was schützt der?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. April 2008)

@jrsd: in der Tat großartige Bilder auf der Seite!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. April 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> vor was schützt der?



Nein, der Link reicht ja nicht. Man muss ja alles Stück für Stück vorgesetzt bekommen..  
*A neoprene cover that wraps around your headset to keep out dust and water.*

Oder brauchst du auch noch die Übersetzung?  

Nix für ungut, sind ja alle mal faul..


----------



## Jrsd (4. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @jrsd: in der Tat großartige Bilder auf der Seite!


Ich war mir sicher, dass die dir gefallen würden.  Schade, dass es kein Video gibt, weil manche Sachen echt beindrückend sind.

Ok, ein letztes vom Torque Fahrer, und dann höre ich auf (obwohl, die fotos haben voll ihren Platzt hier):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (4. April 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der Link reicht ja nicht. Man muss ja alles Stück für Stück vorgesetzt bekommen... [..] Nix für ungut, sind ja alle mal faul..


 


CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Bemüh mal die Suche - bin grad zu faul.


scheint so


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. April 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich war mir sicher, dass die dir gefallen würden.  Schade, dass es kein Video gibt, weil manche Sachen echt beindrückend sind.
> 
> Ok, ein letztes vom Torque Fahrer, und dann höre ich auf (obwohl, die fotos haben voll ihren Platzt hier):



Kannst ruhig öfters Bilder posten. Ich bin auch SCHWER beeindruckt von der Homepage. Echt genial!!!  

trés formidable. j'aime ces photos!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. April 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> *A neoprene cover that wraps around your headset to keep out dust and water.*


Die Behauptung wundert mich bei solchen Schützern immer wieder --- seit wann ist Neopren wasserdicht? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> scheint so


Glückwunsch, überführt!  
Ne, es ging ja nicht um meine Belange, deshalb der fehlende Antrieb das zu suchen. Will aber nicht abstreiten, dass auch ich hin und wieder (gern) faul bin.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Behauptung wundert mich bei solchen Schützern immer wieder --- seit wann ist Neopren wasserdicht? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall...



Da hast du Recht, garnicht so weit gedacht! Aber da is ja eigentlich auch ne Schmierschicht (bei mir), die Wasser zum gewissen Grad abhält. Staub auffangen tut se übrigens auch die Schmierung   Der Rest bei Inspektion..





...fürs gute Gewissen.


----------



## chaz (4. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Behauptung wundert mich bei solchen Schützern immer wieder --- seit wann ist Neopren wasserdicht? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall...



Ich lasse ungerne den Klug********r raus... Wieso werde ich dann beim Tauchen mit einem Neoprentrockenanzug unter Wasser nicht nass? Nicht bös gemeint...


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. April 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> ...Neoprentrockenanzug...


Das Radlschützer-Neoprenzeug ist vom Material her ident wie mein Neoprenzeug für's Surfen -- geht nass durch, Wasser wird vom Körper erwärmt u. isoliert...

Bist du sicher, dass Trockenanzüge auch aus Neopren sind? Mein Informationsstand ist, dass Trockenanzüge überwiegend aus Latex (u. dessen Abwandlungen) bestehen u. nur die Manschetten aus Neopren sind -- lasse mich aber gern belehren.
Die Radlschutzdinger die ich bislang in der Hand hatte waren jedenfalls defintiv nicht aus dichtem Neopren...


----------



## chaz (4. April 2008)

@ Flo: Meiner ist ein Neopren-Trocki!
Du wirst bei dir Wasser im Anzug haben, weil du keine dichten Abschlüsse an den Armen, Beinen und am Hals hast.


Zusatz: Schau mal auf der Seite poseidon.se unter drysuits (z.B. Modell Unisuit) nach.


----------



## prong (5. April 2008)

Diese Neopren Schutzteile für bewegte Teile am Bike sind nicht wirklich glücklich. Da wird's nass hinter und mit schön was Dreck poliert's die geschützten Teile richtig blank.


----------



## fox hunter (5. April 2008)

so hier mal mein torque mit neuem sattel und neuem lrs.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/72558

kann mir nochmal jemand erklären wie ich die bilder hier direkt den fred geposted bekomme.
thx


----------



## Canyon-Paul (5. April 2008)

fox hunter schrieb:


> so hier mal mein torque mit neuem sattel und neuem lrs.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/72558
> 
> ...



Unter deinem Bild hast Du zwei Zeilen mit Adressen. Einmal steht Thumbnail davor und einmal Großes Bild. Markiere die komplette Zeile (Strg + C) und füge sie in deinen Text ein (Strg + V).
Das war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (5. April 2008)

@ fox hunter

wie bist du den mit dem Manitou Swinger Coil X4 zufrieden ?

ich hab das Torque FR 9.0 mit dem Manitou Evolver X6 luftdämpfer...
möchte schon seit längerm auf den Swinger Coil umsteigen, wie ist der den so vom fahrverhalten ? 


mfg


----------



## Andibaer7 (5. April 2008)

ich seh grad dass ihr alle an den neuen canyons zwischen der kette so en schutz am rahmen habt.
bei mir war der net dran


----------



## beeblebrox71 (5. April 2008)

Hier mein neuer Ultimate CF Rahmen in M inklusive Steuersatz und Zugführungssatelliten.

Farbe ist eine Musterlackierung in glänzendem Grau, damit ein Unikat. Sieht im Tageslicht schwer gut aus.


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2008)

Nett


----------



## fox hunter (6. April 2008)

thx für den tipp. 
mit dem swinger bin ich recht zufrieden. suche zwar immer noch nach dem perfekten setup für ne ausgewogene tour aber ansonsten ist der echt gut. spricht schön an und bügelt echt einiges weg. ist halt was scherer als der evolve, aber ne stahlfeder ist halt schon was anderes.

@ @ND!
um die kettenstrebe hab ich mir en alten schlauch gewickelt ist immer noch der beste schutz gegen kratzer, weil die neopren dinger eh nicht die ganze strebe abdecken.


----------



## johnnyg (6. April 2008)

Echt schickes Bike !

Wie hast du das mit dem Schlauch gemacht? Einfach längs aufgeschnitten und dann um die Strebe gewickelt? Und wie hast du ihn befestigt so dass er sich nicht mehr lösen kann?


----------



## AndyStolze (6. April 2008)

Ich würde spontan auf Kabelbinder tippen! 

Manche Leute machen solch einen Schutz auch an die Linke Seite? Das bringt was?
Ne Kette ist da ja nich, dafür sind doch die Dinger, oder?


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Ich würde spontan auf Kabelbinder tippen!



Also bei mir waren die Kabelbinder schneller durch wie gedacht. Einen halben Tag im Bikepark haben sie gehalten dann hat die Kette gewonnen. 
Nun hab ich mir ein Lenkerband gekauft und dieses dann über die Kettenstrebe gewickelt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## GerhardO (6. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Manche Leute machen solch einen Schutz auch an die Linke Seite? Das bringt was?
> Ne Kette ist da ja nich, dafür sind doch die Dinger, oder?



So vielleicht?






Naja - kommt vielleicht auch auf den "Einsatzzweck" des Rades an... Wir z. B. fahren schwere technische Trails. Da kann es immer wieder passieren, dass man auch mit der linken Seite irgendwo an Felsen, Bäumen oder sonstwas streift. Ich habs halt drangemacht, um den Lack noch etwas länger "ansehen" zu können. Ob sich diese neue Lösung bewährt, wird sich zeigen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (6. April 2008)

Das Grün geht ja mal garnicht. uah.


----------



## GerhardO (6. April 2008)

Dann sei froh, dass Du's nicht in echt sehen musst! Da ists noch vieeeeeeeeel schlimmer!!!:kotz:

Sorry - " " vergessen!


----------



## thory (6. April 2008)

Ich hoffe man kann die neue Code erkennen:




Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2008)

Großartiges Foto, Thory! 
Taugt mir, dass es auch einer in deinem Alter (nicht böse gemeint) noch krachen lässt!


----------



## quasibinaer (6. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Großartiges Foto, Thory!
> Taugt mir, dass es auch einer in deinem Alter (nicht böse gemeint) noch krachen lässt!



Aber hallo!


----------



## MUD´doc (7. April 2008)

Nichts Neues von mir an Fotos (Wetter war in letzter Zeit zu mies für Fotos und langsweilige Feldwege wollt ich nicht zeigen)
Also mal was anderes: dies war eigentlich nur eine kleine Skizze.
Freundin fands so niedlich, dass ich es mal farbige Version 1-zu-1 umgesetz hab. Hier ist also "Klein Tibor-Dörterboy" 
(wenigstens mal ein Canyon Stitched hier im Forum  ) 



@ thory
tolles Pic! Vergrößert ausdrucken, Rahmen drum und ab übers Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanmaxis (7. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das sieht ja schei..... aus!!!
Ich hab das Problem mit Lackschutzfolie gelöst.

http://www.louis.de/_40ce8f8f51be79...le_context=detail&artnr_gr=10026131&anzeige=0


----------



## GerhardO (7. April 2008)

Darum auch das " "!

Über die Folie bin ich mir noch nicht ganz klar, welche ich nehm. Es ist halt ein matter Lack, der mit Folie halt s'glänzen anfängt... Und ne gescheite matte Folie hab ich noch ned gefunden...

G.


----------



## thory (7. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Großartiges Foto, Thory!
> Taugt mir, dass es auch einer in deinem Alter (nicht böse gemeint) noch krachen lässt!



was heisst hier "noch" - ich fange damit erst an . Bis vor 2 Jahren war ich nocht damit beschäftigt hm zusammen zuzählen, jetzt habe ich noch nicht mal mehr einen tacho  .


Gruss

p.s. danke für die Blumen


----------



## GerhardO (7. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> ...jetzt habe ich noch nicht mal mehr einen tacho  .


Wichtiger wäre ein *"ESSO"*, der die Trail-Schwierigkeit misst...!

 
G.


----------



## thory (7. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre ein *"ESSO"*, der die Trail-Schwierigkeit misst...!


 
habe ich, ich zähle einfach die Absprünge pro Abfahrt. Müsste man dann nur noch normieren....


----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> was heisst hier "noch" - ich fange damit erst an . Bis vor 2 Jahren war ich nocht damit beschäftigt hm zusammen zuzählen, jetzt habe ich noch nicht mal mehr einen tacho



dito - Tacho brauch ich aber wegen der Uhr die dabei ist. Sonst bleib ich immer zu lang im Wald....

Deine Bilder ermuntern mich dass ich das mit dem Springen mit etwas mehr üben dann vielleicht doch noch vor der Vergreisung hinbekomme -


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie widersprüchliche, gerade so siehst Du doch gar nichts vom Lack  
wenn man einem mtb ansieht, dass es benutzt wird, spricht da m.E. nichts gegen... da gehören auch mal Kampfspuren zu.
Und vor der Zerstörung rettest Du es mit der Folie auch nicht


----------



## timtim (7. April 2008)

@cx
die "großen jungs" habens da wohl leider bedeutend schwerer bei gleichen bedingungen,ich fahr auch oft mit so einem lulatsch,der ist gar totalverweigerer wenns technischer wird.auf langlaufskiern allerdings voll der kamikaze, das soll einer verstehen....
nur mut ,wird schon..
ich glaube man ist nie zu alt für was auch immer
gruß tim²


----------



## quasibinaer (8. April 2008)

Aber eigentlich müsste man es mit mehr als, sagen wir mal, 1,90 doch einfacher haben? Längere Arme und Beine ergeben nicht nur mehr Hebel, sondern auch mehr "Federweg"? Man denke da an Leute wie Steve Peat, Cedric Gracia oder Sam Hill, die sind ja auch recht gross. Der einzige wirklich "kurze" der mir einfällt ist Robbie Bourdon und der is ja mehr Hucker als alles andere ^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2008)

Gute Nacht-Stadtrunde heute....

Vorbereitung: "so, wo is do jetzt die Linie..."








Und laufen lassen...








Noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (9. April 2008)

Mal ne andere Bildgestaltung!  

(a wenns koa Canyon is!)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich müsste man es mit mehr als, sagen wir mal, 1,90 doch einfacher haben? Längere Arme und Beine ergeben nicht nur mehr Hebel, sondern auch mehr "Federweg"? Man denke da an Leute wie Steve Peat, Cedric Gracia oder Sam Hill, die sind ja auch recht gross. Der einzige wirklich "kurze" der mir einfällt ist Robbie Bourdon und der is ja mehr Hucker als alles andere ^^



Ich hab ja nur ein Problem bei so Steilstufen und trialen, das liegt zum einen sicher an fehlender Übung (Flachland) und fehlendem Mut, aber sicher auch daran, dass die Geo des Radls halt extrem wird, wenn man so gross ist (s. Bilderalbum). Das wird dann schnell sperrig.
Ich hoffe ja, dass ein Torque bzw. eine lange Gabel mir da mehr Luft gibt, die Pike ist zwar Sahne und taucht auch nicht weg, aber so Stufen ab 30-40cm die man nicht nur kurz drüberfliegen kann sondern rumpeln muss - da krieg ich meine Arme einfach nicht lang genug.
Hier nochmal das Bild, sowas fahr ich noch, aber steiler geht nicht:


----------



## pornobombasti (9. April 2008)

>



wird es doch mit einer ethirteen kefü ausgeliefert??? dachte da wäre normal eine truvativ dran?

kann mir eigentlich einer das gewicht des torque frx mit 17,6 ohne pedale bestätigen? ich komm nämlich mit pedale und rad auf 17,8 wenn ich die teile zusammenrechne...


----------



## klaus_fusion (9. April 2008)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> wird es doch mit einer ethirteen kefü ausgeliefert??? dachte da wäre normal eine truvativ dran?
> 
> kann mir eigentlich einer das gewicht des torque mit 17,6 ohne pedale bestätigen? ich komm nämlich mit pedale und rad auf 17,8 wenn ich die teile zusammenrechne...



Gewicht meines Torques hab ich bei meinen Bildern...
Grösse L


----------



## Christian_74 (9. April 2008)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> wird es doch mit einer ethirteen kefü ausgeliefert??? dachte da wäre normal eine truvativ dran?
> 
> kann mir eigentlich einer das gewicht des torque frx mit 17,6 ohne pedale bestätigen? ich komm nämlich mit pedale und rad auf 17,8 wenn ich die teile zusammenrechne...



Wegen 200 gr. Abweichnung bei einem Komplettbike kann man keinen Hersteller annageln.


----------



## thory (9. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gute Nacht-Stadtrunde heute....


Schön gemacht Flo  Du bringst mich auf die Idee heute Nacht auch mal loszuziehen. 



timtim schrieb:


> ...,der ist gar totalverweigerer wenns technischer wird.auf langlaufskiern allerdings voll der kamikaze, ...



Langlaufski und Kamikaze klingt für mich wie ein Kamikaze Nordic Walker oder gar ein dare-devil auf der Rolle 

Na, wahrscheinlich sind das nur meine Vorurteile und nur weil ich mit LL-Skiern maximal in der Ebene rumdümpeln kann, heisst das ja nicht, das andere damit keine Steilwände bezwingen...

Gruss


----------



## thory (9. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... wenn man so gross ist (s. Bilderalbum). Das wird dann schnell sperrig.
> Ich hoffe ja, dass ein Torque bzw. eine lange Gabel mir da mehr Luft gibt, die Pike ist zwar Sahne und taucht auch nicht weg, aber so Stufen ab 30-40cm die man nicht nur kurz drüberfliegen kann sondern rumpeln muss - da krieg ich meine Arme einfach nicht lang genug.
> ..


Hallo CX Fahrer, ich glaube nicht das Du zu groß oder Deine Arme zu kurz sind. Wenn ich mir Dein Bild betrachte könnte der Eindruck entstehen, daß Du eine Nummer zu steif auf dem Bike sitzt bzw stehst. 

So als Tip: tiefer in die Arme und Beine gehen. Knie auseinander, damit Du Bewegungsfreiheit für das Radel bekommst, insgesamt Dich ein bisschen "geduckter" halten und dann schön mit einer Ausgleichsbewegung alle Stufen "egalisieren". Ich bin selbst 191cm hoch.

Hier 2 Fotos zur Illustration.








Gruss


p.s. ich möchte hier keinen Style-disput
  losbrechen


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Naa... ich sitz ja nicht immer so verkrampft drauf, aber die Treppen an dem Tag liefen echt schei55e. 
Das war genau immer ein Radstand=Treppenmass - die dies gefahren sind (das ist nicht auf dem Bild, da sind die Stufen noch harmlos), sind da mit Tempo drübergebügelt weils sonst jedesmal aufsetzt. 

Ich hab das auch bei den von Jrsd geposteten Trailhunterbildern gesehen, dass man kein Zwerg sein braucht. Aber ich dachte ein Torque würde mir (202cm) da helfen gegenüber nem ESX....;.)

Und was meinst du mit Style? Sam Hill?


----------



## thory (9. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... Aber ich dachte ein Torque würde mir (202cm) da helfen gegenüber nem ESX....;.)



Ja, sicher. Und bei 202cm kann ich winzling eh nicht mitreden 
Ich bin letztens eine (bei weiten harmlosere) treppe mit einem Specialized Tricross gefahren. Da kann man richtig an der "Körperfederung" arbeiten bzw merkt, was man eigentlich alles durch Körperhaltung etc. abfedern kann



> Und was meinst du mit Style? Sam Hill?


 kenne diesen user (leider?) ned. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin letztens eine (bei weiten harmlosere) treppe mit einem Specialized Tricross gefahren. Da kann man richtig an der "Körperfederung" arbeiten bzw merkt, was man eigentlich alles durch Körperhaltung etc. abfedern kann...



Ja, durch diese neumodischen Fahrräder mit Federung wird man ganz verdorben. 
Hat denn eigentlich schon jemand ein Canyon - Dörtbike, um mal wieder Ontopic zu werden?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> kenne diesen user (leider?) ned.
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas



DH-Schladming

(vielleicht) kein User, aber der Kerl, der bei 2/3 des Video's mit seinem schwarz-grünen Ironhorse so ein klein bissl über die "Forstautobahn" brennt


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> (a wenns koa Canyon is!)


Aufgedeckt...  
...die Bilder, wo ich grad beim Fahren bin, gefielen mir nicht so gut...


----------



## quasibinaer (9. April 2008)

Kein Canyon, aber immerhin ein Bild. :]






Die "Torques" (FR 7) von mir und einem [Freund] Korrektur: mir bekannten Misanthropen kommen vermutlich nächste Woche, dann gehts los


----------



## xstephanx (9. April 2008)

ein paar fotos von heute   (ich im grauen shirt und mein bruder ebenfalls mit nem FRX im anderen shirt)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/knex/

man kann eh das album auswählen  !

viel spass und liebe grüsse!


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. April 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> ein paar fotos von heute


Ahhh, fesch! 
In zwei der "Dirtparks" in den Auen war ich letztens auch mal, aber der wo ihr da wart scheint noch größer zu sein. Musst mir mal zeigen, wo der ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. April 2008)

Haha, genau im richtigen Moment ausgelöst...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/knex/2401678308/


----------



## decay (10. April 2008)

@quasibinaer: sehr cooles Bild (und Bike ) Hast aber gut am Kontrast gedreht


----------



## GerhardO (10. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Haha, genau im richtigen Moment ausgelöst...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/knex/2401678308/



Ich gebe die *10.0* in der B-Note!


----------



## Astaroth (10. April 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> ein paar fotos von heute   (ich im grauen shirt und mein bruder ebenfalls mit nem FRX im anderen shirt)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/knex/
> 
> ...



nette Pics aber leider kann ich mit meinem Torque nicht biken da die Befestigungsschraube für den Dämpfer noch nicht da ist


----------



## markus92 (11. April 2008)

So, mal was neues von mir. Als Gabel ist es ne 888er RC2x 06 geworden. Das Gewicht beträgt komplett wie auf dem Bild 18,5kg. Hier jetzt aber die Pics:


----------



## DaBot (11. April 2008)

Die Gabel passt ja richtig gut, einfach schön so ne Doppelbrücke   Die roten Akzente sind nicht so meins, bin aber auch Purist.

Alles in allem sehr schön


----------



## Triturbo (11. April 2008)

Verdammt, ist das Geil.


----------



## pornobombasti (11. April 2008)

das rote zeug find ich grausig.... entschuldigung. dachte zuerst das wäre nachbearbeitet worden mit photoshop und du hättest ränder drumgezogen ^^


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. April 2008)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> das rote zeug find ich grausig.... entschuldigung. dachte zuerst das wäre nachbearbeitet worden mit photoshop und du hättest ränder drumgezogen ^^



ack. nur die rote leitung find ich cool.


----------



## markus92 (11. April 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ack. nur die rote leitung find ich cool.


Jo, ist eben Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt das rote/weiß/schwarz und das ist doch das wichtigste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (11. April 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> So, mal was neues von mir. Als Gabel ist es ne 888er RC2x 06 geworden. Das Gewicht beträgt komplett wie auf dem Bild 18,5kg. Hier jetzt aber die Pics:
> 
> Schaut echt geil aus ABER wie is den das FAHRVERHALTEN jetzt???


----------



## markus92 (11. April 2008)

Also ich habe nur ein Vergleich zwischen ner FOX 36 van und eben der 888er RC2x. Also ich würde sagen, das FRX ist mit der 888er einfach perfekt, aber wie gesagt habe keinen vergleich zur totem.


----------



## Astaroth (11. April 2008)

Wie Geil ist das den ein FRX mit DC!!!
Da kann der Goaskopf kommen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## quasibinaer (11. April 2008)

Sehr schick. Ich find das rot sowieso geil, mein Bike (wenns dann mal da ist, husthust) wird schwarz mit roten Akzenten...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2008)

Mir gefällt das Rot!




(und der Rest ist auch ganz nett...  )


----------



## Fryrish (12. April 2008)

ich find des rot auch gut. paßt gut zu dem weiß. ich finde die roten akzente gut gesetzt, schön dezent, aber am ganzen rad zu finden.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. April 2008)

die farbwahl kann ich überhaupt nicht gutheißen, sie erinnert stark an die reichskriegsflagge. gerade wir als deutsche haben da ja eine besondere historische verantwortung. wehret den anfängen, kann ich da nur sagen! erst machen sich die leute weiß-rot-schwarze bikes, dann kommt das ermächtigungsgesetz und am nächsten tag wird polen überfallen...




Spoiler



sieht geil aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das ironisch gemeint sein soll? Aber was daran lustig sein soll...


----------



## pornobombasti (12. April 2008)

naja falls das lustig sein sollte versteh ichs ned...
wenn du das ersnt meinst finde ich das ziemlich weit hergeholt, und zwar sehr sehr weit...
da kannst du gleich an canyon schreiben weil dieses jahr ist das frx ja auch schwarz rot und weiß... also das ist total abwegig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (12. April 2008)

He Leute ein par Pics - Dirtpark Au-









Und dann wars Kaputt


----------



## Boombe (12. April 2008)

Ich hab heut bissl wenig geschlafen... sieht irgendwie so aus, als wäre der antrieb auf der linken seite? ....? 
edit: lol, das steht aufm kopf... hättest ruhig anmerken können XD


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass das ironisch gemeint sein soll? Aber was daran lustig sein soll...





pornobombasti schrieb:


> naja falls das lustig sein sollte versteh ichs ned...
> wenn du das ersnt meinst finde ich das ziemlich weit hergeholt, und zwar sehr sehr weit...
> da kannst du gleich an canyon schreiben weil dieses jahr ist das frx ja auch schwarz rot und weiß... also das ist total abwegig.



 
der arme kerl der die ironie erfunden hat. und das nazometer.


----------



## xstephanx (12. April 2008)

War echt lustig in der Au.-aber leider hab ich mich ja ins Krankenhaus katapultiert  .


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> der arme kerl der die ironie erfunden hat. und das nazometer.



Wir wissen alle wie die Reichskriegsflagge aussieht es laufen ja genug Nazis herum. Aber warum du die mit dem Bike in Verbindung bringst? Weiss-Schwarz-Rot ist halt ein guter Kontrast. Mir gefällts.

Das sind die MV Agusta Farben... und ausserdem hatte ich mit 15 auch Leuchtstreifenaufkleber am Rad, das geht schon ok mal.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. April 2008)

also beim besten willen kann ich keinen faschistischen hintergrund bei dem FRX erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. April 2008)

Da war dann wohl zuviel kettenspannung drauf. Schade um das Schaltwerk. Baust dir ein XT Shadow jetzt ein?


----------



## Jonez (12. April 2008)

Wenn die Herren von damals sehen könnten, wie sehr deren Ideologie in unsere Zeit reicht, sie wären zufrieden


----------



## MTBnoob (12. April 2008)

Leider fast nur Torque-Bilder hier, zeit mal eure Nerves


----------



## derwolf1509 (12. April 2008)

Hier mein Nerve 7.0 mit neuem LRS....


----------



## chaz (12. April 2008)

Hier mein Nerve AM 8.0 aus Januar 2008 mit Maverick Sattelstütze.





Das mit den Foddo klappt nicht (liegt wohl wieder am Bediener). Siehe Fotoalbum.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (12. April 2008)

Dann poste ich mal auch Fotos von meinem Nerve AM.
Heutige Tour









Mein Kumpel durfte auch mal springen  




Muss sagen, dass das Bike echt der Hammer ist


----------



## braintrust (12. April 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> die farbwahl kann ich überhaupt nicht gutheißen, sie erinnert stark an die reichskriegsflagge. gerade wir als deutsche haben da ja eine besondere historische verantwortung. wehret den anfängen, kann ich da nur sagen! erst machen sich die leute weiß-rot-schwarze bikes, dann kommt das ermächtigungsgesetz und am nächsten tag wird polen überfallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



roflmao! das is ja mal endgeil...müsste es dann aber nich eher schwarz-weiß-rot sein?


----------



## Andibaer7 (13. April 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> die farbwahl kann ich überhaupt nicht gutheißen, sie erinnert stark an die reichskriegsflagge. gerade wir als deutsche haben da ja eine besondere historische verantwortung. wehret den anfängen, kann ich da nur sagen! erst machen sich die leute weiß-rot-schwarze bikes, dann kommt das ermächtigungsgesetz und am nächsten tag wird polen überfallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was geht denn mit dir???
nur weil die deutsche geschichte 1933-1945 schrecklich war brauchste net indirekt einen als nazi zu beleidigen nur weil ihm die farben gefallen.
außerdem ist die zeit unter den nazis lange schön vorbei und wir deutsche können net immer nur sagen: " mann deutschland ist ja sooo doof. die anderen länder sind viel besser"
das grenzt ja schon an anti-patriotismus un ich finde wir deutsche sollten mittlerweile mal wieder den stolz auf unser land zeigen.

DEINE AUSSAGE IS EINFACH NUR GESTÖRT MANN!!!!!!!


----------



## pjfa (13. April 2008)

Race Face AM Stem l Handlebar






Crank Brothers Joplin


----------



## MTBnoob (13. April 2008)

Wow, echt schick das Nerve... die roten Akzente gefallen mir ziemlich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (13. April 2008)

ich halte solch eine Farbenassoziation auch für "ungut", möchte aber mit meiner Posting wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads switchen:

Vor ein paar Minuten bin mit der Montage von Pedalen + Lenkrad + Vorbau fertig geworden!





Ride on!


----------



## braintrust (13. April 2008)

nice


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. April 2008)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Wow, echt schick das Nerve... die roten Akzente gefallen mir ziemlich gut...



aber achtung. weisser schriftzug, rote akzente, ... fehlt nur noch eine passende farbe!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. April 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich halte solch eine Farbenassoziation auch für "ungut", möchte aber mit meiner Posting wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads switchen:
> 
> Vor ein paar Minuten bin mit der Montage von Pedalen + Lenkrad + Vorbau fertig geworden!
> 
> ...



Gefällt. Noch andere Griffe. Dann passt.


----------



## prong (13. April 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> was geht denn mit dir???
> ...
> das grenzt ja schon an anti-patriotismus un ich finde wir deutsche sollten mittlerweile mal wieder den stolz auf unser land zeigen.




Dummheit und Stolz sind aus gleichem Holz. Und ich dachte es geht um Fahrräder.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2008)

@pjfa: erzähl doch mal was über die stütze. funktioniert sie gut? hat sie spiel? wieviel kostet sie?
Samy


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. April 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> was geht denn mit dir???
> nur weil die deutsche geschichte 1933-1945 schrecklich war brauchste net indirekt einen als nazi zu beleidigen nur weil ihm die farben gefallen.
> außerdem ist die zeit unter den nazis lange schön vorbei und wir deutsche können net immer nur sagen: " mann deutschland ist ja sooo doof. die anderen länder sind viel besser"
> das grenzt ja schon an anti-patriotismus un ich finde wir deutsche sollten mittlerweile mal wieder den stolz auf unser land zeigen.
> ...



soso, "stolz" auf unser land sollen wir also sein. das haben sie damals auch gesagt. erst waren sie stolz aufs land, dann haben sie fahrräder schwarz-weiß-rot angemalt, und plötzlich war krieg. so schnell kanns nämlich gehen. und heute beobachte ich mit großer sorge, wie dieselben tendenzen sich in großen teilen der gesellschaft wieder unterschwellig breit machen...

achja bilder


----------



## DaBot (13. April 2008)




----------



## chaz (13. April 2008)

@ blackwater park: Übertreibst du nicht da etwas? Nur weil einem gewisse Farben und Farbkombinationen gefallen, muss das nichts zu bedeuten haben. Wenn man viel Zeit und Langeweile hat, kann man natürlich in jedes Verhalten alles mögliche hinein interpretieren. Also: Ich finde grün/weiss sehr schön. Und? Bin ich Polizist (oder wollte ich in meiner Kindheit einer werden?)? Oder finde ich Werder-Bremen toll? Nein!!!
Ich mag einfach diese Farbkombi! So wie andere Menschen rot/weiss/schwarz. Manche Sachen können so einfach sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco 26 (13. April 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> soso, "stolz" auf unser land sollen wir also sein. das haben sie damals auch gesagt. erst waren sie stolz aufs land, dann haben sie fahrräder schwarz-weiß-rot angemalt, und plötzlich war krieg. so schnell kanns nämlich gehen. und heute beobachte ich mit großer sorge, wie dieselben tendenzen sich in großen teilen der gesellschaft wieder unterschwellig breit machen...
> 
> achja bilder



Querulant oder Alki ...oder vielleicht auch beides?

Wie kann mann ein Fahrrad Forum solche Thesen aufstellen? 

Wahrscheinlich kommt gleich noch dass die Stahlherstellung für die Fahrräder die Umwelt nachhaltig durch Austoss von CO2 belastet...

Schlaf Dich mal aus "Genosse", setz Dich aufs Rad und mach mal ne Tour durch den Wald. Kühlt etwas ab und lüftet das Köpfchen etwas durch.

Dann gehts Dir sicher besser...


----------



## Newmi (13. April 2008)

Manche haben wahrscheinlich keine eigenen Probleme, so das sie sich so eine ******* ausdenken müssen!


----------



## joopen (13. April 2008)

Ironie?

Die Räder sind fast alle aus Alu. Braucht zur Herstellung wirklich viel Energie=>CO2 Ausstoß auch sehr hoch


----------



## pornobombasti (13. April 2008)

Ich sag mal wieder was zu bikes ^^

das torque gefällt mir sehr gut! es sieht so schön clean aus!

naja griffe halt aber das sind immer so individuelle dinge, da muss jeder das fahren womit er sich am wohlsten fühlt...

aber sonst wirklich sehr schönes bike! ne frage ist das eine silberne Hone?

mfg basti


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (13. April 2008)

Leude, geht mal biken, entspannt ungemein - hat mir gestern auch geholfen!  

Achja, Fotofred!



Ich hoff das hatte ich noch nicht gepostet, hab im Moment keine frischen Bikebilder..


Hier noch was, hab ich gestern + 1x Wechselgläser bei ebay günstig erstanden  Ich hoffe die taugt was.
Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## MTBnoob (13. April 2008)

Sind die mitgelieferten Iridum-Griffe eigentlich schraubbar? Ich denke mal, Nein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (13. April 2008)

Da liegt man mal paar Tage im Krankenhaus und hofft an sieht schöne Bilder und schon wieder entflammt sone Pupsdiskussion..... Man man Leute

Da ich noch mind., ne Woche nich fahren kann wenigstens ein Bild aufm Balkon^^:


----------



## braintrust (13. April 2008)

nee, fand sie auch eher unbequem und habse gleich gegen syntace moto-x getauscht


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. April 2008)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Sind die mitgelieferten Iridum-Griffe eigentlich schraubbar?


Nein.


----------



## pjfa (13. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @pjfa: erzähl doch mal was über die stütze. funktioniert sie gut? hat sie spiel? wieviel kostet sie?
> Samy


Funktioniert Crank Brothers Joplin**  
Race Face Vorbaud und Lecker = Easton EA 70 und Superforce  

**190


----------



## Andibaer7 (13. April 2008)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Querulant oder Alki ...oder vielleicht auch beides?
> 
> Wie kann mann ein Fahrrad Forum solche Thesen aufstellen?
> 
> ...




   
sehr gute antwort und genau meine meinung.

@ Blackwater Park
wo siehs du denn so tendenzen in unsrer gesellschaft.
also ich seh da keine......
(oder grenzen wir etwa religiöse minderheiten aus?)

ich verabscheue nazis aber ich mag auch keine anti-patriotisten!   (so welche wie dich)


----------



## Fryrish (13. April 2008)

laßt ihn doch, gebt ihm nicht noch nahrung für seine zweifelhafte meinung.


----------



## derwolf1509 (13. April 2008)

Manchmal frag ich mich schon ob manche hier auch wirklich auf dem Bike sitzen oder ob sie nur da sind um schlechte unqualifizierte Einträge zu posten. Leute lasst es einfach....ES INTERESSIERT NÄMLICH ABSOLUT KEIN SCHWEIN WELCHE POLITISCHE MEINUNG IHR HABT! Und wollt ihr diese trotzdem loswerden dann bite nicht hier. Es gibt genug Foren im www... 

So und um wieder auf das eigentliche zurückzukommen...

Ein paar Eindrücke vom Bike The Rock in Heuabch 2007... (es sind auch Canyons dabei!!!)


----------



## TvS (13. April 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> soso, "stolz" auf unser land sollen wir also sein. das haben sie damals auch gesagt. erst waren sie stolz aufs land, dann haben sie fahrräder schwarz-weiß-rot angemalt, und plötzlich war krieg. so schnell kanns nämlich gehen. und heute beobachte ich mit großer sorge, wie dieselben tendenzen sich in großen teilen der gesellschaft wieder unterschwellig breit machen...



Genau meine Meinung. Und Gabeln mit der Aufschrift "Bomber" kannte man vor Kurzem auch nur aus dem Geschichtsbuch! Wehret den Anfängen!

P.S. Geiles Bike!


----------



## loxa789 (13. April 2008)

Das ist eine Gallerie und kein Politik Forum. Daher bitte Forum wechseln. Danke Loxa789


----------



## Boombe (13. April 2008)

In der großen Canyon-gallerie waren schon immer Spuren von Offtopic enthalten. Es hat sich bisher alles wieder gelegt, auch ohne die (genauso sinnfreien) posts wie "das ist eine gallerie..." - weiss doch jeder, befolgt aber nicht immer jeder (ich genausowenig)... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (13. April 2008)

Torki beim Fliegen. Der Fahrer wollte nicht erkannt werden... Aber es geht in der Galerie eh nur um die Räder! 







G.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. April 2008)

@derwolf: toll fotografiert!

@GerhardO: fesch!


In Österreich verschwindet der Schnee der letzten Wochen nun auch langsam wieder...





Herumzirkelei...




Die für mich schwierigste Stelle auf einem unserer Standardtrails. (die aufm Bild natürlich mal wieder wesentlich simpler aussieht...  )
Erst ein paar Wurzeln, dann der Absatz...




"Unten" angekommen -- FW vorne mal voll ausgenützt:




So nett ist's in Salzburg _mitten in der Stadt_...



5 Min. später haben wir eine Gämse (!) getroffen....


Weiter oben hat Androsch ein paar Bilder von einem kleinen Dirtpark in der Salzachau gepostet, sein Bruder hat sich dort vorgestern ins Krankenhaus katapultiert...
Ich war jetzt auch dort, hab mich aber nur über zwei der kleineren Sprünge getraut....
Beim Springen bin ich nach wie vor feig...


----------



## timson1000 (13. April 2008)

sehr gute Bilder!


----------



## timtim (13. April 2008)

hallo flo,
sieht echt dramatisch aus,deine schlüsselstelle
sogar auf dem foto.........klasse
tim²


----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2008)

Wow.. krasse Schlüsselstelle! Respekt!


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. April 2008)

@flo
die Schlüsselstelle bisst du echt sauber gefahren - finde ich dufte!


----------



## Andibaer7 (13. April 2008)

respekt flo 
sin echt geile bilder


----------



## GerhardO (13. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @GerhardO: fesch!



Merci - kann ich nur zurückgeben! 

G.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. April 2008)

Danke an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (14. April 2008)

Sehr feine Bilder, Flo!
Freu mich schon, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren!-werd da meinen Bruder auch mitzahn  !

Ich dürfte in ca. einer Woche wieder fit sein.


----------



## findel (15. April 2008)

Mein gestriger Ausflug ins kleinste Mitttelgebirge Deutschlands








[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AndreeH (15. April 2008)

@findel:  Wunderschönes bike, wunderschöne Gegend! Wo ist das?

Gruß
AndreeH


----------



## Wuudi (15. April 2008)

@Flo:

Du hast ja noch den 130er Hinterbau wie ich, wie harmoniert denn die Lyrik so ? Würde mich auch "gluschten", vor allem erhoffe ich mir mit der Stahlfeder weniger durchsacken und besseres Ausnutzen des Federweges. (--> gibts nen Thread für Canyon ES mit Lyrik ?)


----------



## findel (15. April 2008)

AndreeH schrieb:


> @findel:  Wunderschönes bike, wunderschöne Gegend! Wo ist das?
> 
> Gruß
> AndreeH



Das ist das Zittauer Gebirge gaaaannz weit im Osten der Republick mit Blick auf den Ort Oybin.


----------



## AndreeH (15. April 2008)

@findel: 

Sehr schön, da fahre ich etwa einmal im Monat dran vorbei (Richtung Tschechien), allerdings immer im Auto. Muss glaub ich irgendwann mal mein bike mitnehmen!

Gruß
AndreeH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (15. April 2008)

mal zwischendurch ne kleine Fachfrage (eher nen Kauftipp!):

Überlege mir nen fully anzuschaffen. Tendenz geht zum Nerve AM 7.0.
Hab mich durch mein GC7 sehr an die SRAM-Schaltung gewöhnt.

Gibt es Argumente, die eher für ein ES-Modell sprechen?
Zur Auswahl wären für mich das 8er oder 9er.

Also diese 3 stünden zur Wahl...
Habt Ihr Erfahrungs-Argumente welches und warum?


----------



## klaus_fusion (15. April 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> Also diese 3 stünden zur Wahl...
> Habt Ihr Erfahrungs-Argumente welches und warum?



Poste doch mal ein paar action bilder von dir und dem gelände das du fährst. Oder das du gerne fahren würdest.

Dann können wir deine Frage besser beantworten.


----------



## kaibaa (15. April 2008)

Hey... gute Idee!

Bin als Niedersachse im Elm und Harz unterwegs. Überwiegend gilt mein Interesse der Tourentauglichkeit. Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es über stock-und-stein einen höheren Fun-Faktor besitzt!
Werde aber wohl nicht gleich nen Bike-Park ansteuern. Das ist mir dann wohl doch eher etwas zu extrem. Schön anzuschauen - aber ich bin realitisch genug, um es nicht selbst zu tun. 
Dann schon lieber etwas "trailen", statt sich mit highspeed um nen Baum zu wickeln.
Diesen Sommer muss aber mein GrandCanyon für nen TransAlp reichen!!!

Aber die Sache mit den Bildern ist nen nette Idee... sollte ich mal testen!


----------



## thory (15. April 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Flo:
> 
> Du hast ja noch den 130er Hinterbau wie ich, wie harmoniert denn die Lyrik so ? Würde mich auch "gluschten", vor allem erhoffe ich mir mit der Stahlfeder weniger durchsacken und besseres Ausnutzen des Federweges. (--> gibts nen Thread für Canyon ES mit Lyrik ?)



Hallo wuudi,

ich probiere demnächst die aktuelle 36er am LV (hat ja auch 130mm hinten). Die hat ein fumtionierendes 2 step 100-130-160 und ist damit im "Berggang" nur geringfügig länger als meine Pike, die das LV zur Zeit schmückt. Wie ich mit der Luftfeder vs Stahlfeder klar komme wird sich zeigen. Die 36-2006, die ich genauso wie die Pike U-turn verkaufen werde, war deutlich steifer als die Pike, was sich in einer besseren Spurtreue bemerkbar macht.  Allerdings war das wegsacken in stufen schon eher suboptimal. Die jungens bei toxoholics haben zwar einen service gemacht und die progression dabei verstärkt, aber gerade bei solchen Übungen:


 bewahrt nur die Stahlfeder Haltung. Bei schnellen Passagen finde ich die Fox aber wieder besser. Mal gucken wie ich mit der neuen 36er zufrieden bin.  Zumindest ist sie 100g leichter als die Pike  

In eine RS gabel würde ich zur Zeit wegen zu häufiger Qualitätsprobleme nicht investieren.

gruss


----------



## thory (15. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @GerhardO: fesch!






GerhardO schrieb:


> Merci - kann ich nur zurückgeben!
> 
> G.



Volle Zustimmung, schöne Bilder von Euch.
und G. erscheint mir kaum kopfloser als sonst  


gruss
Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (15. April 2008)

Nunja contra Talas spricht einerseits der hohe Preis und andererseits meine Erfahrungen mit Luft und der 32er Talas. Mit meinen 62kg krieg ich die sch*** Gabeln nie auch nur in die nähe des Anschlages. Deshalb wollte ich jetzt eine Stahlfeder testen. Hast du nicht eine Lyrik im Torque ? (-->nochmals: sollen wir die Diskussion in einem Thread auslagern ?)


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Flo:
> 
> Du hast ja noch den 130er Hinterbau wie ich, wie harmoniert denn die Lyrik so ? Würde mich auch "gluschten", vor allem erhoffe ich mir mit der Stahlfeder weniger durchsacken und besseres Ausnutzen des Federweges. (--> gibts nen Thread für Canyon ES mit Lyrik ?)


Absacken hab ich bei der Talas nie als dramatisch empfunden bzw. durch Zudrehen der Low-Speed-Compression für Steilstufen gezielt vermindert.

Die Lyrik ist diesbezüglich naturgemäß immun. 

Ich hab sie eingebaut, um auf sehr steilen Trails mit weniger Überschlagsgefahr konfrontiert zu sein, und weil ich eine steifere Gabel wollte. 
Natürlich kann die Gabel mehr schlucken als der Hinterbau, sonderlich unharmonisch erscheint mir die Kombination dennoch aber nicht. Wenngleich auf den von mir bevorzugten Wegen Federfunktion oft eher sekundär ist... 

Den Federweg der Gabel nutze ich sowohl jetzt als auch zuvor mit der 32er Talas nur in wenigen Extremsituationen voll aus.


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. April 2008)

Die Frage ist beim Wechsel von einer 140 mm auf eine 160 mm Gabel, ob sich die Geometrie am ES beim Uphill und Downhill verschlechtert, bzw. in welchem Grade sie sich verschlechtert oder ob sie sich überhaupt verschlechtert 

Durch die 20 mm mehr Federweg steht ja quasi der Rahmen etwas steiler nach oben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2008)

Natürlich geht's bergauf etwas schwerer -- die Talas ließ sich bis auf 90mm absenken, die Lyrik nur auf 115mm.
Bergab spüre ich keine Nachteile, nur Vorteile. Kippelig o.ä. wurde das Rad nicht.

Bei mir war's übrigens ein Wechsel von 130 auf 160mm.


----------



## Wuudi (15. April 2008)

Genauso wäre es auch bei mir. Ich hab auch den 130er Hinterbau, nicht den 140er von den Bikes, welche von Haus aus mit Pike kamen.

Alternativ wäre natürlich auch noch der Wechsel auf 145er U-Turn Pike. Die Frage ist einerseits ob es sich dann überhaupt lohnt und andererseits ob's die 15mm ausmachen, bzw. worin die Lyrik außer den 15mm noch punktet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2008)

Wenn du nicht häufig sehr steile Sachen fährst, ist die Pike wohl die bessere Wahl, zumal günstiger.

Hmmm, allerdings ist der Abstand Talas/Pike halt nicht übermäßig groß, die Investition (Gabel, Laufrad, Bremsadapter) aber nicht gering.
Vielleicht lieber noch ein-drei Jahre warten und dann gleich das Rad komplett tauschen?


----------



## Schnegge (16. April 2008)

findel schrieb:


> Mein gestriger Ausflug ins kleinste Mitttelgebirge Deutschlands





AndreeH schrieb:


> @findel:  Wunderschönes bike, wunderschöne Gegend! Wo ist das?








Oh ja, sehr schöne Gegend...  Für jeden etwas dabei, von der Waldautobahn über fieseste Rampen bis hin zu technisch sehr anspruchsvollen trails...











Bin regelmäßig dort zu Besuch. So 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr... 
@findel: kommst du aus der Gegened. Wenn ja, könnte man sich doch mal zum ES Formationsflug treffen...






Gruß
Jörg


----------



## findel (16. April 2008)

@findel: kommst du aus der Gegened. Wenn ja, könnte man sich doch mal zum ES Formationsflug treffen...


Also unmittelbar wohne ich nicht dort. Aber mit dem Auto bin ich in ca. 45 im Wald. Wär ne schöne Sache mit dem "ES Formationsflug"!!!
Bin dabei!


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Genauso wäre es auch bei mir. Ich hab auch den 130er Hinterbau, nicht den 140er von den Bikes, welche von Haus aus mit Pike kamen.
> 
> Alternativ wäre natürlich auch noch der Wechsel auf 145er U-Turn Pike. Die Frage ist einerseits ob es sich dann überhaupt lohnt und andererseits ob's die 15mm ausmachen, bzw. worin die Lyrik außer den 15mm noch punktet ?



Ich habe, dank Flo´s Hilfe  , mittlerweile auch ne Lyrik  

Da ich jetzt auch Beseitzer eines Nerve ES 8.0 2008 bin, kann ich nachher auch mal ein Foto zeigen.

Die Lyrik hat mich zur meiner vorherigen Revelation mit Stahlfeder und 130mm schon nach vorne gebracht, vor allem auf steilen, langsamen & gerölligen PAssagen sind 160mm an der Front echt genial. Außerdem hat die Lyrik Mission Control statt Motion Control, d.h. ich kann Low-Speed- und High-Speed-Druckstufe einstellen. Ich liebe diese Einstellmöglichkeit  

By the Way: Flo, was für unterschiedliche Einstellungen fährst du in steilem, verblockten Gelände und im flowigen Trail?
Steil: Low Speed voll zu, also 10 Klicks | High Speed 3-4 Klicks
Flowig: Low Speed 2 Klicks | High Speed 0 Klicks

High Speed macht ja nur Sinn voll aufzudrehen bei fiesen Sprüngen, oder?
Hier RS-PDF:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/en/rockshox/MissionControl_Guide.pdf


----------



## fitze (16. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ich kann Low-Speed- und High-Speed-Druckstufe einstellen. Ich liebe diese Einstellmöglichkeit
> Steil: Low Speed voll zu, also 10 Klicks | High Speed 3-4 Klicks
> Flowig: Low Speed 2 Klicks | High Speed 0 Klicks



Die Verstellung funktioniert doch zu 99% nicht. Oder willst du wirklich sagen, das du eine Verstellung von 3-4 Klicks bei den Druckstufen merkst?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)

Bei der Low-Speed merkt man in jedem Fall den Unterschied zwischen offen, mittelstellung und zu. Wenn du das nicht merkst, dann ist deine wohl kaputt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

Mir wurde am Tele gesagt das die Druckstufen nur einen kaum merkbaren, minimalen Verstellbereich haben und ich mich damit abfinden muss das sich bei mir zwischen voll auf und voll zu nix tut 
Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, ich bin mit der Lyrik ohnehin nicht zufrieden.
Bei langsamen passagen gibt sie viel zu viele Schläge weiter und wenns an die harten Sachen geht schlägt sie durch...aber was solls. Wird gefahren bis sie nicht mehr hält und dann gibts was anderes.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. April 2008)

(Leider keine sehr gute Qualität)








Zwar mal kein Canyon, aber was solls


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bei langsamen passagen gibt sie viel zu viele Schläge weiter und wenns an die harten Sachen geht schlägt sie durch...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wenn sie durchschlägt, solltest du mal über eine härtere Feder nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wenn sie durchschlägt, solltest du mal über eine härtere Feder nachdenken!



Wie hart soll die Feder denn noch werden? Ich wiege 72kg und habe die 82kg Feder drin


----------



## hopfer (16. April 2008)

@ 4Storke
und was ist mit der Landung?


----------



## lockenschulli (16. April 2008)

hier mal ein paar kleine bilderchen von der löbautour(löbau->dresden) am wochenende: fahrradtransport von dresden nach löbau:




gruppenfoto:




das wetter hat auch gepasst:




nach 3km hat ein stock mein schaltwerk geküsst und die schaltaussenhülle ist geplatzt:




der harte kern bei der verabschiedung in pillnitz:




schön sah alles am ende auch aus:


----------



## 4Stroke (16. April 2008)

> und was ist mit der Landung?



Auf welchem Bild?

Bei Bild 2 springt man über den ganzen Feldweg und landet sehr weich in einer Schräge/Landung (auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen, nur zu erahnen).

Beim Drop landet man in einem recht steilen Hang, das Foto ist jedoch zu dunkel und die Abhang nur schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## hopfer (16. April 2008)

ich meinte ob du gut gelandet bist oder nicht?


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich habe, dank Flo´s Hilfe  , mittlerweile auch ne Lyrik
> 
> Da ich jetzt auch Beseitzer eines Nerve ES 8.0 2008 bin, kann ich nachher auch mal ein Foto zeigen.



Gute Idee, her mit dem Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)

Na gut, dann halt mal Schnellschuss-Aktion  

Hier mit 160mm ausgefahren:




Mit 145mm:




Habe einige Änderungen direkt einsließen lassen, habe quasi einiges getauscht:

LRS: Hope Pro 2 vorne, DT Schwiss 370er hinten & DT 5.1 Felgen
Bremse: Avid Code 200/200
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 90mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 700mm
Griffe: Syntace Moto Grips








Eine Änderung kommt noch:
Die BB hinten fliegt wieder raus und der Minion DH kommt wieder rein. BB hat ist toll solange es trocken ist, aber sobald es auch nur nach Regen aussieht hat der Reifen Angst


----------



## 4Stroke (16. April 2008)

> ich meinte ob du gut gelandet bist oder nicht?



Bisher hat es immer bestens geklappt 



> Die BB hinten fliegt wieder raus und der Minion DH kommt wieder rein.



Vom Maxxis Minion würde ich dir abraten, ist ein Trockenreifen.
Mit dem Maxxis Highroller (v/h 2.35; Mischung 60a) bin ich dagegen sehr zufrieden. Diesen gibt es als Downhillversion (dickere Außenwand, dafür aber schwerer) und als "Normalversion" (leichter und günstiger).


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. April 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bisher hat es immer bestens geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre den Minion FR in 2.5 hinten und vorne den Highroller FR in 2.5 und bin sehr zufrieden was den Grip angeht. Bei Nässe hat der Minion bisher auch immer mich in der Spur gehalten.
Habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Highroller auf dem Hinterrad gehabt.
Da der Highroller aber glaube ich etwas weicher ist als der Minion, so erhöht sich der Rollwiderstand.

@MasterAss
Schaut sehr gut aus  Wie fährt es sich denn im Vergleich zu der Pike und aus welchem Grund hast du die Gabel gewechselt?

Habe in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen, dass du mal ab und an hier in Koblenz bist. Man könnte ja mal eine Tour starten?!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## 4Stroke (16. April 2008)

> Da der Highroller aber glaube ich etwas weicher ist als der Minion, so erhöht sich der Rollwiderstand.



Kommt doch auch auf die Mischnung an. 
Ich fahre die Highroller mit der 60a Mischung. Halten sehr lange und der Grip ist völlig ausreichend.
Habe zuvor den Minion gefahren, ebenfalls mit einer 60a Mischnung.


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. April 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kommt doch auch auf die Mischnung an.
> Ich fahre die Highroller mit der 60a Mischung. Halten sehr lange und der Grip ist völlig ausreichend.
> Habe zuvor den Minion gefahren, ebenfalls mit einer 60a Mischnung.



Ich meinte damit, dass der Highroller glaube ich im Allgemeinen etwas weicher ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2008)

Der Highroller ist auch nicht gerade ein "Feuchtreifen"...
...schon gar nicht in 60a...


----------



## 4Stroke (16. April 2008)

> Der Highroller ist auch nicht gerade ein "Feuchtreifen"...



Ein Allroundreifen.

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_maxxis_high_roller_p63707.html


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> By the Way: Flo, was für unterschiedliche Einstellungen fährst du in steilem, verblockten Gelände und im flowigen Trail?
> Steil: Low Speed voll zu, also 10 Klicks | High Speed 3-4 Klicks
> Flowig: Low Speed 2 Klicks | High Speed 0 Klicks


Ich habe die Druckstufen komplett offen und merke beim Zudrehen keinen Unterschied.

Laut zwei Fahrern aus dem bikeboard, die ich für kompetent halte, dürfte also auch bei meiner (wie angeblich sehr vielen) Lyriks ab Werk zu wenig Öl drin sein. Wenn mir mal recht fad ist, werde ich die Gabel mal öffnen u. das überprüfen. 
Ich habe aber generell wenig Veranlassung, die Druckstufengeschwindigkeit zu begrenzen.

Sehr gern benutze ich allerdings Lockout mit weichem Floodgate (= geringes Lösemoment) --> bspw. als Wippunterdrückung oder als Absackunterdrückung bzw. Federbewegungsunterdrückung bei ganz extremen Steilstufen.


Nachsatz: habe gerade nochmal überlegt -- auf schwierigen Trails hätte ich gelegentlich gern etwas mehr LS-Druckstufendämpfung für weniger Federbewegung. Vielleicht sollte ich die Gabel demnächst tatsächlich mal öffnen....


----------



## GerhardO (17. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich habe die Druckstufen komplett offen und merke beim Zudrehen keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Ich habe aber generell wenig Veranlassung, die Druckstufengeschwindigkeit zu begrenzen.
> 
> Sehr gern benutze ich allerdings Lockout mit weichem Floodgate (= geringes Lösemoment) --> bspw. als Wippunterdrückung oder als Absackunterdrückung bzw. Federbewegungsunterdrückung bei ganz extremen Steilstufen.



dito!



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich die Gabel demnächst tatsächlich mal öffnen....



Hm - näva tschänsch a ranning Süstem?! 

Meine Gabel arbeitet nach wie vor supersensibel und ohne jegliches Spiel!

G.


----------



## MasterAss (17. April 2008)

Das mit dem Öl habe ich auch schon gelesen. Wollte ich auch immernochmal machen & sollte eigentlich kein großer Aufwand sein. Aber langeweile brauch ich da trotzdem für, sonst kann ich mich immer so schlecht motivieren 

Ich habe übrigens keinen direkten Vergleich zur Pike, denn vorher hatte ich eine Revelation Coil. Die Pike aus dem Canyon habe ich daher direkt verkauft. Zur Revelation ist es aber natürlich schon ein grpßer Unterschied mit 3cm mehr Federweg. Hilft mir und meine noch nicht perfekt vorhandenen Fahrtechnik gut bei sehr steilen Stellen. Auf nem flowigen Trail find ich die auch Bombe. Uphill sind natürlich 85mm bzw. 90mm besser als 115mm, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles 

Ich habe den Minion DH in 60a Mischung in 2,35" bereits schonmal gefahren. Der ging "ganz gut" bei Nässe, war zwar auch keine Offenbarung, aber immernoch besser als der BB. Habe den Minion auch zu Hause noch rumliegen, werde den zunächst übergangsweise wieder montieren.

Sebot, wie baut denn der 2.5 von der Breite? Haste Vergleiche mit Schwalbe in 2.4? Die Maxxis bauen ja recht schmal und in 2.35" sieht es so aus als würde ich 2.1" CC-Reifen fahren.

Mit dem Highroller vorne in 60a bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auch bei Nässe. Andere Gummimischung wird schwierig, da er Tourentauglich sein muss und ich kein Freund von Reifenwechseln aufgrund Witterungsverhältnisse bin. Auch hier wieder Motivation....  besonders bei DHD-Karkasse 


@Sebot: Ich bin z.Zt. wohnhaft in Koblenz. Habe aber immer keinen Bock in einer großen Gruppe zu fahren, wie z.B. der Treff an der Oberwerth. Wir können gern mal zu zweit los, allerdings bin ich dieses Wochenende in der Heimat. Nächste Woche vllt.? Stadtwald ist übrigens bis auf den Fischerpfad nicht mein Favourit. Lahnstein mit Ruprechtsklamm etc schon eher, da schönerer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (17. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Sebot, wie baut denn der 2.5 von der Breite? Haste Vergleiche mit Schwalbe in 2.4? Die Maxxis bauen ja recht schmal und in 2.35" sieht es so aus als würde ich 2.1" CC-Reifen fahren.
> 
> @Sebot: Ich bin z.Zt. wohnhaft in Koblenz. Habe aber immer keinen Bock in einer großen Gruppe zu fahren, wie z.B. der Treff an der Oberwerth. Wir können gern mal zu zweit los, allerdings bin ich dieses Wochenende in der Heimat. Nächste Woche vllt.? Stadtwald ist übrigens bis auf den Fischerpfad nicht mein Favourit. Lahnstein mit Ruprechtsklamm etc schon eher, da schönerer Wald.



Die Maxxis in 2.5 entsprechen den Schwalbe in 2.4.

Fahre auch nicht gerne in einer zu großen Gruppe, von daher. Stadtwald ist auch nicht so interessant. Kann dir ja mal ein paar Ecken hier zeigen, die du vielleicht noch nicht kennst 
Meld dich einfach mal per PM oder so.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bliz2z (17. April 2008)

Spass!


----------



## canYOn_/ (17. April 2008)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Spass!



Ick find's SEHRjut. Sauerei macht immer sehr viel SPASS


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. April 2008)

Das Torque über mir sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus 

Anbei mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Torque mit getuntem Dämpfer


----------



## 4Stroke (18. April 2008)

>



Wie fährt sich denn der Pearl?
Einbaulänge 222mm, doch wieviel Hub hat dieser?
Ist das dieser hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Rock-Shox-Pearl-31-Daempfer-2007::6991.html


----------



## Astaroth (18. April 2008)

der pearl macht aus dem Torque ein neues Bike. man kann ohne probleme 30% sag und mehr fahren ohne einen durchschlag wie beim fox dhx air zu riskieren.
ja einbaulänge beträgt 222mm und der hub ist etwas grösser als beim dhx air, frag mich aber nicht wieviel genau der unterschied beträgt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## 4Stroke (18. April 2008)

Abgesehen von einem Durchschlag, ist das Problem nicht generell das "durchsacken" des Dämpfers schon nach einer Bordsteinkante?

Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Durchschlag (SAG richtig eingestellt), daher weiß ich nicht ob sich die Investition lohnt.
Ich springe mit dem Bike auch nicht.



> ja einbaulänge beträgt 222mm und der hub ist etwas grösser als beim dhx air, frag mich aber nicht wieviel genau der unterschied beträgt.



Hat der Pearl nicht sogar 2mm weniger?


----------



## bliz2z (18. April 2008)

Wie sich der Pearl im Torque macht kann ich nicht sagen aber mein Vater fährt Ihn im Cannondale und ich muss sagen sehr geiler Allround Dämpfer der eigentlich auch DH so alles was auf Enduro Level ist gut mitmacht.

Bin mit dem Evo ISX-6 eigentlich super zufrieden. Uphill lässt er sich bei richtiger Abstimmung ohne grosse Kraftverluste fahren und Downhill ist er natürlich eine Bombe!

Um noch mal auf die Reifen zurück zu kommen ich bin im Winter die Maxxis Minion DH 40a 2.35 gefahren und bin jetzt auf Minion 60a 2.35 (faltbar) unterwegs und will den eigentlich nie mehr wechseln .

Gruss


----------



## 4Stroke (18. April 2008)

*Highroller vs. Minion*

Das erste Bike (Torque) fährt auf Highrollern.
Die beiden folgenden Biker sind auf Minion Reifen unterwegs.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3973676/Downhill_Freeride_MTB_Stuerze

Gut, an den Reifen wirds nicht gelegen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moloko-c (18. April 2008)

So nun ist es auch mir passiert  ... Schaltwerk abgerissen... Welche Ersatzteile muss ich mir denn da holen? Wäre klasse wenn jemand gleich antwortet, da könnte ich jetzt nochmal schnell zum Händler um die Ecke fahren...

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität

Reiche demnächst auch "richtige Fotos" nach


----------



## lockenschulli (18. April 2008)

das ist ähnlich wie bei mir...du brauchst ein schraubenkit für das SRAM X9 zum befestigen am schaltauge(bei mir 16) und dann musst du bei canyon nen neues schaltauge bestellen(nr.12 für 9,90)

greetz


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. April 2008)

...heut war ein schöner Tag...wir hatten Wiedervereinigung :-D


----------



## moloko-c (18. April 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> das ist ähnlich wie bei mir...du brauchst ein schraubenkit für das SRAM X9 zum befestigen am schaltauge(bei mir 16) und dann musst du bei canyon nen neues schaltauge bestellen(nr.12 für 9,90)
> 
> greetz



Gibts das richtige Schaltauge nur bei Canyon? Würde das Teil gerne woanders bestellen um Zeit zu gewinnen  ...


----------



## two wheels (18. April 2008)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Gibts das richtige Schaltauge nur bei Canyon? Würde das Teil gerne woanders bestellen um Zeit zu gewinnen  ...


 
Will jetzt nichts falsche erzählen, aber ich glaube ja. Hab mir damals gleich beim Bikekauf ein Schaltauge mit auf Reserve bestellt...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. April 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn der Pearl?
> Einbaulänge 222mm, doch wieviel Hub hat dieser?
> Ist das dieser hier:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Rock-Shox-Pearl-31-Daempfer-2007::6991.html



Hallo,

es ist der Pearl 3.1 in 222mm Einbaulänge. Den fahre ich schon seit einem halben Jahr im Torque. 

Den Fox Dhx Air habe ich gleich verkauft, was ich dir auch raten würde. Der Fox hatte 63,5mm Hub. Der Pearl hat 66 oder 67 mm Hub- da bin ich mir nicht mehr genau sicher.

Den Pearl habe ich geöffnet und das standard isolite cushion (Endanschlags-Elastomer) gegen ein weicheres getauscht (hat Monate gedauert, bis das aus den USA hier beim Händler eingetroffen ist). Mit dem normalen Elastomer nutzt du niemals den maximalen Federweg von errechneten 170mm (mit Pearl), sondern maximal 140mm. Durch das neue, weichere Elastomer kann man mehr Federweg nutzen. Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass der Dämpfer feiner anspricht, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich den geöffneten Dämpferkolben mit Rock Shox Red Rum Silikonöl versehen habe. 

Gruß
Kalle

Achja auf die Frage, wie er sich fährt: gut - kein Vergleich zum Dhx Air, was Ansprechverhalten OHNE Durschlag angeht. Eine genaue Erläuterung, weshalb in den degressiven Torque Rahmen ein sehr progressiver Pearl sollte, wurde von mir und anderen Usern schon oft genug abgegeben - das möchte ich jetzt nicht nochmal erläutern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco 26 (18. April 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> ...heut war ein schöner Tag...wir hatten Wiedervereinigung :-D




Wenn ich so das rechte Bike sehe...boah... wie groß bist Du denn? 2,10 m?


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. April 2008)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so das rechte Bike sehe...boah... wie groß bist Du denn? 2,10 m?



...zum Glück nicht...lol...das ist das Bike von meinem Kollegen.....der ist 2,02m....und das Bike ist ein 22"...leider immer noch fast bisschen klein.....der sucht übrigens ne stärkere Feder als die schwarze X-firm für die Pike....gibts sowas überhaupt ??


----------



## tschobi (18. April 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> der sucht übrigens ne stärkere Feder als die schwarze X-firm für die Pike....gibts sowas überhaupt ??



von von rockshox nicht. Aber industriefedern gibt es unzählige. Musst dir halt nur die Daten von der x-firm besorgen und dann eine etwas härte nehmen. Sowas hatte ich vor Jahren auch schon mal bei einer Suntour Gabel gemacht. 

Ist alles kein Ding wenn man eine passende Feder findet.
Gibt ja unzählige Federhersteller in der Industrie gutekunst,....
Musst dir halt die Mühe machen.


----------



## cos75 (18. April 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> von von rockshox nicht. Aber industriefedern gibt es unzählige. Musst dir halt nur die Daten von der x-firm besorgen und dann eine etwas härte nehmen. Sowas hatte ich vor Jahren auch schon mal bei einer Suntour Gabel gemacht.
> 
> Ist alles kein Ding wenn man eine passende Feder findet.
> Gibt ja unzählige Federhersteller in der Industrie gutekunst,....
> Musst dir halt die Mühe machen.


Naja, die U-Turn Feder ist was ganz spezielles, ich glaube nicht, dass man die von einem anderen Hersteller in anderen Härten bekommt.
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Pike+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder?


----------



## tschobi (18. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Naja, die U-Turn Feder ist was ganz spezielles, ich glaube nicht, dass man die von einem anderen Hersteller in anderen Härten bekommt.
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Pike+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder?



Könntest du recht haben. werde ich mir morgen mal näher ansehen. Hab noch eine rote rumliegen.


----------



## cuberpro (19. April 2008)

Vorstellung meines neuen Spielgerätes - fährt sich hart aber gut






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (19. April 2008)




----------



## xstephanx (19. April 2008)

@ Dr.Bizzaro

Feines Foto  !


P.S.: Hab mir jetzt Mavic Deemax Laufräder besorgt.....Foto kommt heute noch


----------



## Bierkiste (19. April 2008)

Aus





wird


----------



## Triturbo (19. April 2008)

Geil. Die Gabel macht was her! Wie macht sich der Flaschenhalter so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (19. April 2008)

Fahre seit langem nur noch den rib cage pro(?) und bin zufrieden damit: preiswert, leicht, Flaschen halten.

Hinsichtlich Gabel wird es irgendwann mal eine R7 MRD, die Menja ist doch etwas schwer, wenn auch schick  



Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## 4Stroke (19. April 2008)

> Mit dem normalen Elastomer nutzt du niemals den maximalen Federweg von errechneten 170mm (mit Pearl), sondern maximal 140mm



Das verstehe ich gerade nicht, wieso sollte ich mit dem Pearl bei mehr Hub nur 140mm nutzen?



> P.S.: Hab mir jetzt Mavic Deemax Laufräder besorgt.....Foto kommt heute noch



Passt das denn?
Das FRX hat zwar eine Einbaubreite von 135x12, aber die Deemax Achse hinten 135x10.
Wird da nicht dann noch eine andere Nabe benötigt?
Kann auch sein das ich falsch liege.


----------



## arne_91 (19. April 2008)

Hallo!

bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyons   , wenn auch nur eines gebrauchten. Habe das Bike bei eBay erstanden, der Vorbesitzer hat leider die Canyon-Aufkleber entfernt, aber es müsste sich meines Wissens nach um das Modell RedRock handeln (oder?).


----------



## Fryrish (19. April 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Aus



wieso little albert an nem HT bzw. Nerve XC?
mit NN und konsorten unzufrieden?


----------



## Bierkiste (19. April 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> mit NN und konsorten unzufrieden?


Ertappt  

(RR hatte mir zuwenig Grip im Nassen, Albert Family hat imho einen breiteren Grenzbereich gegenüber NN - außerdem LA Front only -> 485g, hinten 530g  ) Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Louis (19. April 2008)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Gibts das richtige Schaltauge nur bei Canyon? Würde das Teil gerne woanders bestellen um Zeit zu gewinnen  ...



Hallo!

Bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/schaltaugen.html gibts ein baugleiches Teil -> Schaltauge 2

Wurde auch schon von einen Forum-User eingebaut. Sein Kommentar:
Mein Schaltauge von H&S ist angekommen,es ist baugleich mit Canyon.
Eine Alternative für Leute ,die lieber 5Euro mehr bezahlen als wochenlang zu warten.

mfg
Louis


----------



## trek1969 (19. April 2008)

und hier ist meins....  bin so glüüüüüüücklich.....


----------



## MasterAss (19. April 2008)

Ich habe ja die Tage noch größe Töne gespuckt, was meine tolle Mission Control an der Lyrik angeht. Nun ja, seit heute funktioniert diese auch nicht mehr. Die Gabel hat zwar nachwievor Sahneansprechverhalten und tolle Performance, aber nix mehr mit Low Speed Einstellung. Tolle Wurst!

Naja, heut war´s trotzdem schön!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Gibts das richtige Schaltauge nur bei Canyon? Würde das Teil gerne woanders bestellen um Zeit zu gewinnen  ...



Hab meine Schaltaugen am Dienstag via Bestellformular auf canyon HP bestellt - Freitag waren sie da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (19. April 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Aus



aber das kondom am dämpfer ist eher kontraproduktiv.dadurch verkratzt die kolbenstange ja noch schneller. außerdem find ich siehts doof aus.



> (RR hatte mir zuwenig Grip im Nassen, Albert Family hat imho einen breiteren Grenzbereich gegenüber NN - außerdem LA Front only -> 485g, hinten 530g  ) Weitere Vorschläge?



also 485g bzw 530g find ich schon bissle viel. noch dazu als rotierende masse. da ist der NN schon bissle leichter. aber ist nur ne meinung von nem relativen flachlandbiker.

hast schon mal was anderes probiert, zb conti mk. 

Würde hinten nicht der NN reichen.


----------



## pjfa (19. April 2008)




----------



## schatten (19. April 2008)

Hier mein neues Torque ES 7:




Bei einer ersten Testrunde fühlte es sich schon sehr genehm an; die Bärentatzen werden natürlich noch gegen "richtige" Plattformpedale getauscht.

Die Überstandshöhe ist allerdings auch beim ES-Rahmen höher, als auf der Homepage angegeben (wurde ja letztes Jahr schon diskutiert), auch hier 750 statt 730 mm bei Rahmengröße S.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. April 2008)

YEY - machs dreckig!


----------



## Fryrish (20. April 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


>



was sind das für pedale?


----------



## pjfa (20. April 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> was sind das für pedale?



Crank Brothers Smarty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. April 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich gerade nicht, wieso sollte ich mit dem Pearl bei mehr Hub nur 140mm nutzen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal.

Der Pearl wird mit 66 mm Hub angegeben, wobei hingegen der DHX Air 06 nur 63,5 mm Hub hat. Somit hast du rein rechnerisch mit dem Pearl 170mm Federweg am Heck - mit dem Dhx Air 165mm (bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,6)

Da der Pearl aber sehr progressiv ist und von Haus aus ein recht hartes Elastomer verbaut ist (als Endanschlag, wirkt wie Parallelschaltung von Federn und erhöht somit die Progressivität), kannst du niemals den vollen Federweg von 170mm nutzen, sondern nur 140mm (sprich: der Kolben kann nicht den vollen Hub von 66mm einfedern, sondern nur ca. 55mm). Erst nach dem Einbau eines weicheren Elastomers (Isolite Cushion) kannst du mehr Federweg nutzen.

Das wurde hier aber schon an einigen Stellen mehrmals geschrieben.

Gruß,


----------



## Fryrish (20. April 2008)

@pjfa

wie bist so zufrieden mit den pedalen? schauen recht interessant für mich aus. wie ist es wenn man mal ohne bike-schuhe fährt? kann man von beiden seiten einklicken? wie ist algemein das fahrgefühl damit?

gruß


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. April 2008)

Das ist doch nix anderes als ein leicht geändertes Candy SL oder so. DIe Candy SL Hatte ich selbst.

birjoh - wenn du sowas ähnliches suchst, guck mal nach dem PD 647 - wesentlich besser


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ...wenn du sowas ähnliches suchst, guck mal nach dem PD 647 - wesentlich besser


Auch nicht besonders.

Guten Halt mit normalen Schuhen hat man nur bei den Wellgo D10 Magnesium (--> ebay) und (den Bildern nach zu schließen) bei den neuen CrankBrothers Mallet 1.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. April 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Auch nicht besonders.
> 
> Guten Halt mit normalen Schuhen hat man nur bei den Wellgo D10 Magnesium (--> ebay) und (den Bildern nach zu schließen) bei den neuen CrankBrothers Mallet 1.



Waren nicht diese Time Dinger auch noch gut?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2008)

Weiß ich nicht recht.
Den Bildern nach zu schließen eher nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2008)

Hier mal noch ein alter Mann mit altem Auto und altem Canyon-Fahrrad Bild. Da ich nur die Chickenways gefahren bin...aber das wird auch noch!
Das ES mag so Downhillstrecken mit viel Bremslöchern garnicht, der Rahmen is IMHO scho a bissl weich für sowas.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. April 2008)

Bonsaifoto.


----------



## p_cycle (20. April 2008)

OMG, how tall are you?


----------



## nailz (20. April 2008)

Heute war die Kamera mal wieder mit....
Sorry für die schlechte Quali der pics, die Einstellung der Cam war nicht o.k. (ich war noch leicht benebelt  )

Ausblick nach einer Std uphill 



...dann noch ein paar km bergauf...und...
Sattel runter, Dämpfer auf und in 10 min sämtliche erarbeiteten Hm vernichtet  
Gegen Ende des (recht kurzen) Singletrails, die hier recht rar sind, ein kleiner Wasserfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (21. April 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> aber das kondom am dämpfer ist eher kontraproduktiv.dadurch verkratzt die kolbenstange ja noch schneller. außerdem find ich siehts doof aus.


Den Eindruck habe ich aber eher nicht, an meinem Stereo habe ich seit ~3000km auch so ein Kondom (berechtigterweise) und der Dämpfer inkl Kolben sieht aus wie neu-
b) sieht imho nicht blöder oder besser als ohne aus-



birjoh schrieb:


> also 485g bzw 530g find ich schon bissle viel. noch dazu als rotierende masse. da ist der NN schon bissle leichter. aber ist nur ne meinung von nem relativen flachlandbiker.
> 
> hast schon mal was anderes probiert, zb conti mk.
> 
> Würde hinten nicht der NN reichen.


die NN 2.1 scheinen jetzt aber nicht DEN Gewichtsvorteil zu haben
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2538632

Interessant wären noch die MK Supersonic (~300g?), dazu müssen die aktuellen aber noch abgefahren werden.
Will aber in Sachen Grip wenige Kompromisse machen, daher wäre es hinten eine Option, vorne bin ich eher mißtrauischer.


Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. April 2008)

@nailz

wo ist das da genau?


----------



## MUD´doc (21. April 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Wochenende
Samstag:


 
Dank den Forstarbeitern mußte ich vom Weg runter und befand mich dann mitten im Bärlauchfeld... seid froh, dass es keine Geruchsfotos gibt 

Sonntag:


 

 
Der "Franzosenweg" bei Beverungen. Ausgewiesener Wanderweg, welcher zum Schluss ein recht geiler Singletrail mit steiler Schlucht zur Linken und fieser Abfahrt beinhaltet (leider das falsche Bike dabei - dat ESX wär besser als das GC gewesen) Aber ich komme wieder.


 Frühling! Yeah! Party on!


 Äktschn-Pic!!! War zu dem Zeitpunkt noch kein großer Federweg in Anspruch genommen - das Geruppel kam später, aber da kann man schlecht solche Fotos machen  


 Freundin im Stil von "Lucky Luke"-Bildern (ab Richtung Sonnenuntergang)


 Ihr ganzer Stolz  Yellowstone 5.0


 Der Schock zum Ende der Tour... DAS ist ein Naturschutzgebiet! 
Keine 15 m Drops gemacht oder 2 Millionen Höhenkilometer gerissen, war aber trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende  
Ride on guys!


----------



## derwolf1509 (21. April 2008)

Hier ein paar Bildchen von meiner Tour am Freitag auf der Schwäbischen Alb.


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein alter Mann mit altem Auto und altem Canyon-Fahrrad Bild. Da ich nur die Chickenways gefahren bin...aber das wird auch noch!
> Das ES mag so Downhillstrecken mit viel Bremslöchern garnicht, der Rahmen is IMHO scho a bissl weich für sowas.




Mensch, ich habe dich gestern in Thale gesehen  
Warst du derjenige, der aus (glaube ich) Leipzig kommen sollte und mit BikersLady and Co° ne Vereinbarung hatte?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2008)

Einer davon, ja, aber welche Vereinbarung? Meinst du die, dass wir nur die Chickenways fahren? 
Ich hab nur jemand mit altem Torque gesehen, ich kenn ja euch Berliner nicht alle. Grüsse!


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einer davon, ja, aber welche Vereinbarung? Meinst du die, dass wir nur die Chickenways fahren?
> Ich hab nur jemand mit altem Torque gesehen, ich kenn ja euch Berliner nicht alle. Grüsse!



unter Vereinbarung meinte ich, dass Berlinner euch treffen können.


----------



## nailz (21. April 2008)

Erstes Pic ist von der Wilhelmshöhe oberhalb Andel mit Blick auf Lieser, Mülheim und Bernkastel-Kues. Auf dem zweiten Pic ist der kleine Wasserfall oberhalb Bernkastel in Fahrtrichtung Longkamp zu sehen. Er liegt kurz vorm Ende eines Singletrails um Burg Landshut


----------



## Hans der Bär (22. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Dieses Junge Ding wartet ganz hibbelig darauf endlich ins Freie zu dürfen.
Aber es gießt in Strömen! 

Großes Lob an Canyon! Montagetermin war eigentlich KW 19/20. Jetzt ist es hier. Allerdings meine Pedale noch nicht...meine schönen alten NC-17 wurden mir geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

Das FRX ist absolut geil, es harmoniert auch schön mit der Farbe des Badezimmers.  

Mein FR 9.0 wurde heute verschickt, Montagetermin war ursprünglich auch KW 19/20. *zappel*


----------



## Bierkiste (22. April 2008)

Graues Waschbecken und graue Schüssel - am Style arbeiten wir aber noch oder?  


BTW: Das Torque ist nett.


----------



## g!zmo (22. April 2008)

schick! glänzt schön nachdem du es mit nivea eingeriben hast


----------



## DaBot (22. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Das FRX ist absolut geil, es harmoniert auch schön mit der Farbe des Badezimmers.
> 
> Mein FR 9.0 wurde heute verschickt, Montagetermin war ursprünglich auch KW 19/20. *zappel*



Was hast du für eins bestellt? Weiss/schwarz? Welche Grösse? Will auch!!!


----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Was hast du für eins bestellt? Weiss/schwarz? Welche Grösse? Will auch!!!



Habe die Story schon im Erfahrungs-Thread und im Wartezimmer geschrieben, schau dort nach!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Das FRX ist absolut geil, es harmoniert auch schön mit der Farbe des Badezimmers.




Ich würds auch direkt nach dem Fahren immer ins Bad abstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (22. April 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich würds auch direkt nach dem Fahren immer ins Bad abstellen...



Hochkant unter die Dusche


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2008)

Geil das FRX!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Big D (22. April 2008)

Wow, super schick dein Torque.  

Hoffentlich bekomme ich mein Torque auch etwas früher.


----------



## bikemo (22. April 2008)

@Hans der Bär: Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## quasibinaer (22. April 2008)

Big D schrieb:


> Wow, super schick dein Torque.
> 
> Hoffentlich bekomme ich mein Torque auch etwas früher.



Ich hoffs auch. So langsam scheint die Torque-Produktion bzw. der Versand ja anzulaufen...


----------



## MUD´doc (23. April 2008)

O wei, ich schon wieder.
Gestern war sturmfreie Bude, also was tun... Musik laut aufdrehen und nackt durch durchs Haus rennen 
oder - genau - *Biken*
Bike in die Karre und ab nach Willebadessen zum Funkturm.
Eine "_Karlschanze-Tour-of-bloody-terror_"-Tour machen.
Ich bewege mich dort auf Wanderwegen die Sternenförmig angelegt sind. Kompliment an die Erbauer.
Habe mich übrigens verfranzt, so dass ich leider die Karlschanze (eine Felsformation dort) nicht fotografieren konnte...

Hier ein paar Eindrücke davon (natürlich die Digi-Cam vergessen, aber dafür gibts Handy-Pics):






 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 












 ...und Ciao. Bis nächstes Mal

Ps. Starkes FRX (sabber)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2008)

du hast deine tour im mai gemacht? respekt... ich hab noch april...


----------



## MUD´doc (23. April 2008)

... ups. Thanks. Habs geändert   Und den Kalender aufm Schreibtisch gleich auch
miese kleine Gnome


----------



## GerhardO (23. April 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>



 - aber bei uns schauen die NS-Trails etwas anders aus:






 
Grüezi!
G.


----------



## Hans der Bär (23. April 2008)

bikemo schrieb:


> @Hans der Bär: Wann hast du bestellt?



Mitte Januar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemo (23. April 2008)

Hab heute auch meine Versende-Bestätigung erhalten


----------



## Wuudi (23. April 2008)

Nach 7 Monaten Pause gibts wieder Bilder aus Südtirol:


----------



## derwolf1509 (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

Auf unserer Tour Gestern hat mein Kollege sein schönes Vorderrad etwas beschädigt...aber das Canyon ist noch ganz!


----------



## Ronja (24. April 2008)

@wuudi: was habt ihrs gut in Südtirol! 

Was sind das für Protektoren, sind sie faltbar weil man sie nicht am Rucksack sieht?

Gruß Ronja


----------



## Wuudi (24. April 2008)

@derwolf:

Willkommen im Club, meine war zwar nicht ganz kaputt aber hatte einen saftigen Achter und Höhenschläge, die nicht ganz raus gegangen sind ...

@Ronja

Das sind die 661 4X4 KNEE/SHIN, die kann man da sie keine Hartschale haben unter dem Knie knicken.


----------



## erkan1984 (24. April 2008)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auf unserer Tour Gestern hat mein Kollege sein schönes Vorderrad etwas beschädigt...aber das Canyon ist noch ganz!
> 
> ...



alter!
Wo ist der denn Gegen gefahren?


----------



## lucaffeman (24. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> - aber bei uns schauen die NS-Trails etwas anders aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Gerhardo,
wo ist denn das genau (die NS Trails) ???
Grüsse
Flo


----------



## GerhardO (24. April 2008)

Mitten im nirgendwo - und natürlich *STRENG GEHEIM!!!* 

Im Ernst: Wende Dich doch bitte an **** Da er einer ist, der sie gebaut hat, will ich es ihm überlassen, ob er es verrät. Wenn Du die Problematik an der Isar kennst, wirst Du's verstehn.

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## MUD´doc (24. April 2008)

@ derwolf1509
ALDER?! Was habte mit der SUN gemacht?! oO
Ich war am Ende meiner Tour in Willebadessen froh, dass ich so stabile Felgen habe, die so einiges wegstecken...
Ist er wenigsten in Ordnung?

@ Gerhard
Solche Northshores könnte ich gut auf meinem Hometrail gebrauchen. Die Waldwege sehen immernoch besch***** aus =[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (24. April 2008)

Hier mal n Bild vom Yellowstone 5.0


----------



## derwolf1509 (24. April 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> alter!
> Wo ist der denn Gegen gefahren?



Na ja er ist mit ordentlich Tempo in einen Graben gerauscht! Da war nichts mehr zu machen. Na ja ist ja nicht meins... 


Schadenfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste Freude.


----------



## hopfer (24. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mitten im nirgendwo - und natürlich *STRENG GEHEIM!!!*
> 
> Im Ernst: Wende Dich doch bitte an _*weichbirne*_! Da er einer ist, der sie gebaut hat, will ich es ihm überlassen, ob er es verrät. Wenn Du die Problematik an der Isar kennst, wirst Du's verstehn.
> 
> ...



das werde ich auch tuen sieht ja super aus  
obwohl ich sogar glaube zu wiesen wo das ist  

LG Hopfer


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2008)

Servus, ich habe jetzt schon etwas im Thread herumgesurft und leider keine aussagekräftigen Fotos finden können...

Hat einer von euch das aktuelle Grand Canyon 7.0 in M oder L (egal ob s/w) und könnte mal ein schönes Bild hochladen?

Nachdem sich mein Yeti letztes Jahr in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet hat und ich momentan nicht mehr als 1200-1500 ausgeben kann und will habe ich neben dem Cube Reaction, dem Müsing Offroad Lite und dem Tomac Cortez mein Auge auf das 7.0 geworfen, das mir ziemlich stimmig zu sein scheid.


----------



## klaus_fusion (25. April 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch das aktuelle Grand Canyon 7.0 in M oder L (egal ob s/w) und könnte mal ein schönes Bild hochladen?
> .



Warum? Auf der Canyon Homepage gibts doch super fotos von allen Bikes?


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2008)

Weil die vor schwarzem Hintergrund professionell fotografiert immer geil aussehen, nur eine Größe gezeigt wird (k.a. welche) und für mich User Fotos generell aussagekräftiger sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cx-fahrer (25. April 2008)

Hier zB.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2008)

Danke, wie beschrieben würden mich aber Fotos des aktuellen Modelles, also 2008er interessieren...


----------



## Weimi78 (25. April 2008)

Ich kann mit XL dienen:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. April 2008)

hast du das rad von jemand anders dahin fahren lassen? du siehst so sauber aus...


----------



## ashtray (25. April 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Weil die vor schwarzem Hintergrund professionell fotografiert immer geil aussehen, nur eine Größe gezeigt wird (k.a. welche) und für mich User Fotos generell aussagekräftiger sind...



Schau an wer aus den Tiefen des Cinefacts-Ausland-Schnäppchen-Forums hier zu uns gestossen ist .


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2008)

Lesen tue ich ja schon länger, aber da mein Kokopelli ja den üblichen Bruch hat wird es halt mal Zeit für was Neues...


----------



## pjfa (26. April 2008)




----------



## fox hunter (26. April 2008)

kleine hausrunde. 




in der nähe von haus hardt


----------



## GerhardO (27. April 2008)

Das Rot mit weissen Felgen ist sehr schön anzuschauen!

War gestern auch ein bisschen unterwegs.

Schattenspiele:







Abwärts:






G.


----------



## fox hunter (27. April 2008)

danke gerhard, überlege noch en wieißen lenker und vorbau dran zu machen. 

war heut auch wieder unterwegs, hab aber leider die digi cam vergessen  

demnächst wieder mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (27. April 2008)

Von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour.





Paar Updates am Bike hat es auch wieder mal gegeben. Bashguard, Sattel und Dämpfer. Demnächst gibts noch eine Schraubachse am HR. Dann is erst mal wieder gut und ich kann mich meinem neuen Projekt zuwenden...


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. April 2008)

Nicht ganz so Dramatisch wie beim vorgänger gings bei mir.Eben All Mountain.





Heute schönes Wetter.Endlich.zu lange gerfroren.


----------



## braintrust (27. April 2008)

@fitze: sagmal wie sind die maloja-shorts... auch für touren zu empfehlen?

und ein foto hab ich auch noch


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. April 2008)

Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 nach dem letzen Update:

Deore und LX Komponenten des Antriebs wurden gegen XT getauscht, Deore/Alexrims XD-Lite LRS gegen Dt 240s/XR 4.2D


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2008)

@fitze: Radl, Fahrerei, Trails u. Kleidung gefallen!

@braintrust: habe die gleiche in blau und trage darunter eine "Sitzpolster-Unterhose". Dann recht angenehm.


----------



## fox hunter (27. April 2008)

@fitze
sehr nice dein torque. wie macht sich die 66. hat die 180mm? 
der trail sieht auch richtig gut aus. hätte ich sowas doch auch bei mir zuhaus.


----------



## nailz (27. April 2008)

Melde mich gehorsamst von meiner Sonntagstour zurück (dafür habe ich ein Fußballspiel meines aktuellen Vereins gegen meinen Ex-Club sausen lassen  )









Blick auf Schloss Veldenz








Nächste Station mit dem Schloss im Hintergrund




Hier ist´s steiler als es auf dem Foto aussieht












Leider reicht die Zeit des Countdown der Cam nicht für Äktschen-Bilder


----------



## fitze (27. April 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> @fitze: sagmal wie sind die maloja-shorts... auch für touren zu empfehlen?
> [/IMG]



Was heisst "auch für Touren"? Die is sogar ideal für Touren. Zumindest an warmen Tagen. Is recht luftig. Ist aber kein Polster drin. Fahre sie auch mit Radunterhose. Ansonsten mag ich die Maloja-Sachen generell. 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @fitze: Radl, Fahrerei, Trails u. Kleidung gefallen!





fox hunter schrieb:


> @fitze
> sehr nice dein torque. wie macht sich die 66. hat die 180mm?
> der trail sieht auch richtig gut aus. hätte ich sowas doch auch bei mir zuhaus.



Danke, danke  

Ja, die 66 hat 180 und ist mittlerweile (brauchte tatsächlich Einfahrzeit) schlicht die Wucht in Dosen. Trotz Luft (mir ist eigentlich ne Stahlfeder immer lieber) ist das Ansprechverhalten und die Kennlinie ein Traum. So gut ist keine der 3-4 Lyriks, die ich bisher gefahren bin gelaufen. Außerdem merkt man irgendwie das das ganze Ding einfach stabiler ist. Zum Glück hat meine auch nicht das Problem des selbst Absenkens.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## erkan1984 (28. April 2008)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 nach dem letzen Update:
> 
> Deore und LX Komponenten des Antriebs wurden gegen XT getauscht, Deore/Alexrims XD-Lite LRS gegen Dt 240s/XR 4.2D



hast du die Gabel mal warten lassen?
hattest im Tuning Thread geschrieben, das die jetzt schon 5k+ km drauf hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (28. April 2008)

nailz schrieb:


>



Frühling!!!  

Diese kleine Schönheit sagte: "Hallo" auf der letzten Tour vor einer Woche. Leider muss ich z.Zt. pausieren, da Infekt.


----------



## nailz (28. April 2008)

@ MasterAss:   Ich seh´grad, ich habe eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit deinem Benutzerbild


----------



## GerhardO (28. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Diese kleine Schönheit sagte: "Hallo" ...



Äh - wir müssen uns aber jetzt keine Gedanken über gewisse Neigungen machen, oder?!  

Ja Früüüüüüüüühling ists - und alles schlägt aus!!! Werd auch gleich noch ne Runde drehen!

Hier übrigens noch ein Bild der gestrigen "Frühlings-Tour". Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken! 





Ja, das Tork ist schwindelfrei!

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## xysiu33 (28. April 2008)

Geiles Foto - perfekt !


----------



## arne_91 (28. April 2008)

Hab gestern auch mit der Familie ne kleine Tour an der Hunte (in der Nähe von Oldenburg) gemacht:






Familienfuhrpark


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. April 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hast du die Gabel mal warten lassen?
> hattest im Tuning Thread geschrieben, das die jetzt schon 5k+ km drauf hat?



An der Gabel habe ich noch nicht viel gemacht (außer regelmäßig die Standrohre zu säubern und zu schmieren), aber die geht auch noch wie am ersten Tag. Warum sollte ich da die Dichtungen/Buchsen wechseln, solange noch alles funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (28. April 2008)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> An der Gabel habe ich noch nicht viel gemacht (außer regelmäßig die Standrohre zu säubern und zu schmieren), aber die geht auch noch wie am ersten Tag. Warum sollte ich da die Dichtungen/Buchsen wechseln, solange noch alles funktioniert?



das frage ich mich halt auch.
Weil ja RS Wartungsintervalle angibt, und zumindest mal ein Ölwechsel sollte eigentlich schon drin sein, aber ich denke ich werde sie TOT-fahren


----------



## Roitherkur (30. April 2008)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> So hier nun auch nochmal mein Nerve XC 7.0 Pro ausm Outlet. Bin nach wie vor unsicher mit der Rahmengrösse, auch wenns vom Fahren passt. Neben meinem 16" HT ist das einfach ein riesen Teil.



So verabschiedet euch von meinem Canyon. Nächste Woche wird der Rahmen durch ein Liteville 301 ersetzt 

Der Rahmen steht übrigens inkl. Sattelsütze, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz zum Verkauf.


----------



## cx-fahrer (30. April 2008)

Und der Dämpfer passt ins Lliteville? Aber sicher eine gute Entscheidung...Glückwunsch!


----------



## Roitherkur (30. April 2008)

Der Dämpfer bleibt natürlich im Canyon


----------



## quasibinaer (30. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Äh - wir müssen uns aber jetzt keine Gedanken über gewisse Neigungen machen, oder?!
> 
> Ja Früüüüüüüüühling ists - und alles schlägt aus!!! Werd auch gleich noch ne Runde drehen!
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Bild, muss man mit zugegeben dickem Neid (will auch solche Trails!) anerkennen. Also mal so richtig.
Mein 2008er Torque ist endlich da, spätestens morgen gibts Pics.


----------



## Co1n (1. Mai 2008)

Da eh scheiß wetter :/ und endlich ein umwerfer im anmarsch is hab ich mal gedacht zerleg ichs mal.
In Einzelteilen isses gar net so schwer


----------



## nailz (1. Mai 2008)

Wow, zwei Sättel! Nimmste noch jmd mit?


----------



## two wheels (1. Mai 2008)

Col, dass mal so in Einzelteilen zu sehen. Sind gar nicht so viele Teile wie man immer meinen könnte


----------



## Co1n (1. Mai 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Wow, zwei Sättel! Nimmste noch jmd mit?





Ja man kann mich immer net entscheiden welchen ich verbaue^^. Der Flite hat die schönere Form tut auf Dauer aber weh :/. Der SLR passt halt gut is optisch aber naja.......


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. Mai 2008)

Da haste dir nur unnötig viel Arbeit gemacht beim Zusammenbauen und Einstellen usw... viel Spaß dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (2. Mai 2008)

1. Wo ist da denn bitte viel Arbeit?? 
2. gründlich reinigen kann mans so wohl nur am Besten
3. habe ich Spaß am Bauen

 also alles kein Ding


----------



## quasibinaer (2. Mai 2008)

So, unsere Bikes sind da! 

Das schwarze gehört mir, das rote einem Kumpel. Beides 08er Torque FR7.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Mai 2008)

So hier mal meins mit Boxguid und einem Kettenblatt .






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## canYOn_/ (2. Mai 2008)

Wie G.E.I.L!!!!    



quasibinaer schrieb:


> So, unsere Bikes sind da!
> 
> Das schwarze gehört mir, das rote einem Kumpel. Beides 08er Torque FR7.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Mai 2008)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel mach ?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Mai 2008)

> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel mach ?


Mit den Aufklebern sieht das Bike besser aus .


----------



## simdiem (3. Mai 2008)

Hey Jungs.

Hab mal von Seite 260 alles gelesen und angeschaut. 3 Nachmittage gebraucht ^^. Aber war wunderschön. Echt tolle Pics.

Macht weiter so.

Gruß Simon


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel mach ?


Ruiniert den Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Mai 2008)

Danke , dann bleiben sie erst mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel mach ?



Würde ich abmachen, und welche von 2006 draufkleben.


----------



## Co1n (3. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Danke , dann bleiben sie erst mal.



Häßlich sind sie aber wirklich. Aber da haben die anderen recht. Wiederverkaufswert sinkt und auch Optik wäre evtl. zu clean.

Vllt findest ne Lösung. Sonst sehr schick!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> 1. Wo ist da denn bitte viel Arbeit??
> 2. gründlich reinigen kann mans so wohl nur am Besten
> 3. habe ich Spaß am Bauen
> 
> also alles kein Ding



Einmal fahren und dein Bike ist wieder dreckig. Willste es dann wieder auseinanderbauen und "gründlich reinigen"? Ich will mich dir ja nicht in den Weg stellen, finde es halt nur verlorene Zeit. Aber nun gut, ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung was er für wichtig bzw. unwichtig hält


----------



## Co1n (3. Mai 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung was er für wichtig bzw. unwichtig hält



Du hast es erkannt.


----------



## RaceFace89 (3. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem gestrigen Enduro-Ausflug:






[/URL][/IMG]

kurz nach der landung






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

ein ganz großes Dankeschön an meine Freundin, die auch im Regen weiterfotografiert hat  

( das auf den fotos zusehende mädel gehört zu dem roten )


----------



## Olinger (3. Mai 2008)

Nach all den Wochen und Monaten mit Schnee, Regen, Kälte und angefrorenen Fußspitzen, endlich wieder richtig Frühling. Auch wenn das Biken im Winter Spass macht, im Frühling und Sommer mag ich es nochmal so gern.






Ein Bild von meiner heutigen Tour in meinem Hauswald. Ist keine besonders gute Qualität, da ich es nur mit den handy fotografiert habe. 

Sonnige Grüße,

der Olinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideTom (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab heute mein Nerve AM5 erhalten. Nach dem ersten Test, kann ich nur sagen der Hammer. Hier zwei Pics von meinen Bike:










Sind leider nicht so toll, da nur mit Handy gemacht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2008)

@Raceface89: schaut nach Spaß aus!



Mein Bruder u. ich waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs...

Flowig...








Obi geht's...




Künstliche Serpentinen...





Visualisierung...



"Hmmm, soll ich fahren? ... Ah, das geht schon ... Hmmm ... Da kann's eigentlich nix haben ... ... Hmm, aber die Schulter könnte ich mir wieder verletzen ..... ahhhh, das muss schon gehen ..... hmmm, oder doch net? ....  ahhhh, WURSCHT! .... Geht's? ... Drei, zwei, eins......."





Und nochmal, weil's so lustig war...





Sche iss dahoam...




Mein Bruder schmeißt das Radl weg...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Würde ich abmachen, und welche von 2006 draufkleben.



Wo bekommt man solche her , danke .


----------



## Imothep (3. Mai 2008)

@ Ghost Boy

Hast du die Ergon GE1-Griffe drauf oder irre ich mich?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Standard-Griffe gleich gegen was Solideres auszutauschen, alleine schon weil mein jetziger Lenker durch Stürze usw. ziemlich abgeschrammt aussieht. 
Mit der Ergon-Klemmung am Ende hat man wenigstens ein bisschen mehr Fleisch dran... die Plastik-Lenkerstopfen sind Mist.


----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man solche her , danke .



Ich würde mal in der Bucht (z.B. 4 MARZOCCHI AUFKLEBER) suchen, vllt. mal bei cosmic sports anfragen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Hast du die Ergon GE1-Griffe


Meine Meinung zu den Dingern hier.

Und ja, der Klemmring schützt das Lenkerende definitiv.


----------



## Imothep (3. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Feedback Flo, die Dinger sind schon bestellt!


----------



## Fryrish (3. Mai 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> So, unsere Bikes sind da!
> 
> Das schwarze gehört mir, das rote einem Kumpel. Beides 08er Torque FR7.



tauscht bitte die pedale.
sonst kommt hier noch einer auf gayniale ideen.


----------



## fox hunter (3. Mai 2008)

@ flo
sehr geil, du beschreibst da genau wa in den köpfen vieler von uns vor geht denk ich. einfach nur genial, diese hin und her gerissen sein 
und feine fotos sinds natürlich auch


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Mai 2008)

lol die pedale. wir haben früher in der schule immer die einzelnen bauteile unserer bunten lamy-füller getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2008)

@ flo: ich bin einfach nur neidisch wegen deinem geilen Bike-revier


----------



## disujani (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier mein Yellowstone 4.0 (alles bis auf die Pedale noch Original)





Ort: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halde_Hoheward
Gruß

Dirk


----------



## quasibinaer (4. Mai 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> tauscht bitte die pedale.
> sonst kommt hier noch einer auf gayniale ideen.



Das Problem dabei: Wir wollen beide (unabhängig voneinander) die Kombi schwarz-rot. Dass sich das momentan gerade bei den Pedalen überschneidet, ist tatsächlich Zufall 
Ich besorge mir auch noch mehr rote Anbauteile, nur halt jetzt noch nicht...

Immerhin hab ich keine rosa Pedale.


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]Halli hallo...,
also hier sind ja echt top bilder dabei...!!
Also ich wollt jetz och ma mein gutes Stück vorstellen, aber irgenwie bekomm ich es nicht hin fotos hinzu zu fügen....

Es ist aber ein Canyon Ultimate CF 9.0 mit ner Rohloffnarbe....
Das Bike is ein Traum kann ich euch sagen..., was meint ihr dazu...??


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. Mai 2008)

Außenhüllen sind viel zu lang und passen meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut zum Gesamtbild des Bikes wie es z.b. schwarze Hüllen tun würden.


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2008)

Mindestens 2 Kettenblätter zuviel....


----------



## Fryrish (4. Mai 2008)

bei solch einem leichtbaurad hat ne christbaumbeleuchtung nix verloren.


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

hehe.., aber da bin ich erst Abends Heim gefahren... DA habe ichdiese gebraucht...!! Und ja da haste wohl recht mit den zwei Kettenblättern! Aber die komm dieses WE noch ab. Weil ich hab beim Umbau diese blöde Kurbel nich ab bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (4. Mai 2008)

naja,so beleuchtung ist ja auch schnell abgebaut.

aber gefallen dir die roten bremsleitungen wirklich. besonders auf dem untersten bild siehts schon sehr seltsam aus.


----------



## Imothep (4. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Bremsleitungen auch sehr aufdringend und unpassend, aber hey, solange es dir gefällt  
Geiles Bike!


----------



## maik_87 (5. Mai 2008)

Also mir perönlich gefallen die Schaltzüge super.... Da diesezum Beispiel zur Gabel gut passen und demnächste kommen noch andere rote akzente dazu (Kettenblattschrauben etc.), und dann fällt das auch nich mehr soooo sehr auf....


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Mai 2008)

hier sind meine bikes  





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
natürlich sind die reflektoren im müll.


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2008)

@ maik_87
Ich würd auch auf roten Aktzenten setzen, wie z.B. bei quasibinaer
Dann kommen die Schaltzüge auf jeden Fall besser.
So wärs mir schon zu heftig, aber cool sind die Teile schon und sowieso ein schönes Bike! 
Mein erster Eindruck war: Urrgh, das Bike hat *Adern*...  

FloImSchnee beherrscht sein Bike  

Trotz rumunken... Lampen braucht man halt, wenns Dunkel wird (jetzt meine sind ja auch wieder ab).


----------



## braintrust (5. Mai 2008)

find die roten züge echt schick, aber sind halt einfach viel zu lang...bissel kürzen und dann ist es echt dufte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_k (5. Mai 2008)

recht viel kürzer werden die züger wohl nicht mehr gehen, weil sie ja aus der nabe direkt im rechten winkel rauskommen. er könnte sie an der druckstrebe noch weier richtung nabe anmachen. 
ich glaube die sehen auch wegen der farbe im kontrast zum restlichen gerät so lang aus.


----------



## GerhardO (5. Mai 2008)

So, meinereiner ist auch wieder vom Lago zurück. Torki hat sich dort richtig wohl gefühlt!






G.


----------



## cos75 (5. Mai 2008)

Hoi Gerhard,

steigt jetzt jeder auf DH32 um ? Fährst den mit oder ohne Schlauch ?


----------



## GerhardO (5. Mai 2008)

Servus Cosi!

Jepp, den hab ich vom Sandro - er war ihm fürs Hinterrad dann doch zu schwer...  

Der Grip-Unterschied zum Big Betty in "GuiGluh" ist unglaublich! Ich fahre in allerdings mit Schlauch. 

VG
G.


----------



## thory (5. Mai 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Servus Cosi!
> 
> Jepp, den hab ich vom Sandro - er war ihm fürs Hinterrad dann doch zu schwer...
> 
> ...


da macht sich so ein Konstruktör Gedanken, wie er 25g am Rahmen sparen kann und dann kommst Du daher und machst solche Schlappen an das Radel ...  brauche ich das auch? Habe zur Zeit die 2,5er MM drann und die finde ich schon heavy genug. Aber Du hast den DH32 nur vorne? Wenn man bedenkt, das das nette 14,x kg Kataloggewicht bei meinem Rad mit Fatal Bert, ohne Pedale und weicher Felge erzielt wurde ....

Gruss
Thomas

p.s. wenn ich mir Dein Radel angucke, dann gewinnst Du durch diese Mischbereifung gleich nochmal 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel....


----------



## GerhardO (5. Mai 2008)

thory schrieb:


> brauche ich das auch? Habe zur Zeit die 2,5er MM drann und die finde ich schon heavy genug. Aber Du hast den DH32 nur vorne?
> p.s. wenn ich mir Dein Radel angucke, dann gewinnst Du durch diese Mischbereifung gleich nochmal 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel....



Selber  ! 

Wennst mal einen ausprobieren kannst - mach es! Ich war auch lange skeptidsch, was das Mehrgewicht von 550g betrifft, aber für diesen Grip nehm ich das in Kauf!

KäptnFR hat ihn auch hinten dran und bis vor Kurzem auch TeamAlter. Letzteter hat ihn mir aber dann überlassen, weil das Teil doch ordentlich Rollwiderstand leistet! Hinten bleibt die BB! Is ja ohnehin die meiste Zeit in der Luft...!


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Mai 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Selber  !
> 
> Wennst mal einen ausprobieren kannst - mach es! Ich war auch lange skeptidsch, was das Mehrgewicht von 550g betrifft, aber für diesen Grip nehm ich das in Kauf!
> 
> KäptnFR hat ihn auch hinten dran und bis vor Kurzem auch TeamAlter. Letzteter hat ihn mir aber dann überlassen, weil das Teil doch ordentlich Rollwiderstand leistet! Hinten bleibt die BB! Is ja ohnehin die meiste Zeit in der Luft...!



aha, warn mer also am Lago übers WE?
Warste auch aufm Sympatex Bikefestival?
Hat dich einer angelabert, ob Canyon da nen Stand hat?


----------



## AndyStolze (5. Mai 2008)

Sodale, dann möchte ich mein Bike auch mal vorstellen:

*Frisch aus dem Ei geschlüpft:*





*Und heute passiert, nach gerade mal 2,5 Wochen 
Ast hat sich irgendwie im Schaltzug verfangen (beim Langsamfahren!) und hat mir die Hülle kaputt gemacht!*





Leider schaltet er jetzt auch nicht mehr sauber. Meint ihr, da hat sich noch mehr verzogen, oder muss ich einfach das Schaltwerk neu einstellen? (Das lief so gut, als es von Canyon kam )


Außerdem habe ich zwei Geräusche:

Einmal knackt es sehr oft (bei Unebenheiten wie Mulden und so, aber auch wenn ich z.B. das Rad einfach am Lenker und Sattel nehm um es ausm Fahrradständer zu heben). Ich weiss nicht, woher es genau kommt, aber irgendwo Sattel, Oberrohr? Habe die Sattelschrauben schon nochmal angezogen. Soll ich es jetzt mit Fetten der Sattelstütze probieren?

Beim Bergauffahren (also ziemliche Last für den Hinterbau?) knarzt es quasi rhythmisch mit dem Treten. Was könnte das sein?

Ich habe nicht so die Lust das Rad einzuschicken... müsste ich ja lange drauf warten, oder?


Servus, Andy


----------



## RonnyS (5. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


>



SUPER MAIK !!!


----------



## andy01 (5. Mai 2008)

Außerdem habe ich zwei Geräusche:
Einmal knackt es sehr oft (bei Unebenheiten wie Mulden und so, aber auch wenn ich z.B. das Rad einfach am Lenker und Sattel nehm um es ausm Fahrradständer zu heben). Ich weiss nicht, woher es genau kommt, aber irgendwo Sattel, Oberrohr? Habe die Sattelschrauben schon nochmal angezogen. Soll ich es jetzt mit Fetten der Sattelstütze probieren?
Beim Bergauffahren (also ziemliche Last für den Hinterbau?) knarzt es quasi rhythmisch mit dem Treten. Was könnte das sein?
Ich habe nicht so die Lust das Rad einzuschicken... müsste ich ja lange drauf warten, oder?


Servus, Andy[/quote]


salut,
also das mit dem knacken habe ich auch an meinem AM, habe mal hier im forum gelesen das es die naben sein würden??


gruß andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (5. Mai 2008)

Gestern habe ich das auch gehabt mit dem Kacken. Aber nur wenn ich Dämpfer + Gabel blockiere, sonst alles TOP!!!


----------



## chaz (5. Mai 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das auch gehabt mit dem Kacken.


----------



## wagmacX (5. Mai 2008)

Bilder vom Wochenende, erste Experimente mit Selbstauslöser:


----------



## Ialocin (5. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> *Und heute passiert, nach gerade mal 2,5 Wochen
> Ast hat sich irgendwie im Schaltzug verfangen (beim Langsamfahren!) und hat mir die Hülle kaputt gemacht!*
> 
> Leider schaltet er jetzt auch nicht mehr sauber. Meint ihr, da hat sich noch mehr verzogen, oder muss ich einfach das Schaltwerk neu einstellen? (Das lief so gut, als es von Canyon kam )
> ...



Tja, ziemlich blöde Geschichte. Aber wie soll hier jemand aus der Ferne beurteilen, ob da neben dem Schaltzug noch mehr hin ist und vielleicht das Schaltauge vebogen ist? Normalerweise würde ich sagen: ab zum Händler, wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat (für Canyon-Besitzer immer ganz vorteilhaft, wenn man sich ein bisschen auskennt). Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Schaltungen ganz schön etwas wegstecken können. Bei meiner besseren Hälfte hat sich vor 4 Wochen am Nerve ESX 8.0 der Schaltkäfig der Sram X-0 in den Speichen verheddert (etwas zu nahe an einem Fels vorbeigeschreddert). Sah echt übel aus, aber nachdem ich den Käfig befreit hatte lief alles wie vorher. Also an Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal den Schaltzug wechseln, Schaltung einstellen und probieren, ob sich die Gänge noch problemlos schalten lassen. Ansonten bleibt Dir keine andere Wahl: einschicken. Knackgeräusche konnten wir zum Glück noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Ialocin (5. Mai 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das auch gehabt mit dem Kacken.


Ja, das kenne ich auch. Habe ich täglich.


----------



## Fryrish (5. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> ...
> *Und heute passiert, nach gerade mal 2,5 Wochen
> Ast hat sich irgendwie im Schaltzug verfangen (beim Langsamfahren!) und hat mir die Hülle kaputt gemacht!*
> ...



was lernen wir daraus:
niemals langsam fahren


----------



## RonnyS (5. Mai 2008)

Canyon ESX7 (Baujahr 2006) "in artgerechter Haltung"


----------



## Ialocin (5. Mai 2008)

RonnyS schrieb:


> Canyon ESX7 (Baujahr 2006) "in artgerechter Haltung"


Benutzt Du dein Schutzblech als Durchschlagschutz für den hinteren Dämpfer ?


----------



## RonnyS (5. Mai 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Benutzt Du dein Schutzblech als Durchschlagschutz für den hinteren Dämpfer ?



Ich glaube Du kennst mich nicht - jeder weiß - hier zumind. in Südbayern
(Halb so Wild), daß dies eigentlich eine "Fischschwanzflosse" ist und die
brauchst Du bei "HsW - Touren", wenn Du durch den See, Fluß, Bach, Wasserfall oder ähnlichen kleinen Naturhindernissen "durcharbeiten mußt.
(Glaub es mir - ab 2 mtr. Wassertiefe lenkst Du nicht mehr auf Grund - sondern Du brauchst -lebenswichtig auf HsW-Touren- diese kleine 
Unterwasserlenkung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Mai 2008)

wagmacX schrieb:


> Bilder vom Wochenende, erste Experimente mit Selbstauslöser:



Hallo wagmac,
schöner Trail. Liegt der direkt bei Seesen?

VG
Kalle


----------



## Astra (6. Mai 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> was lernen wir daraus:
> niemals langsam fahren



da geb ich dir absolut Recht. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Spectral hat sich bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit ein Ast im Hinterrad verkeilt und dabei zwei dieser schwer zu bekommenden und teuren Aerolite Speichen abgerissen. Langsam fahren ist Mist mit einem Rad


----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

So Leute, früher als erwartet, mein FR 9.0 ist heute morgen eingetrudelt!  

Ich mülle mal das Forum mit Fotos zu  





































































































edit: 
Ist übrigens Größe S, deswegen ist die Stitzrohr-Verstrebung recht verkümmert im Vergleich zum Bild auf der Canyon-Homepage. Passt mir mit meinen 172 cm aber perfekt sofern ich das im Wohnzimmer jetzt so sagen kann! 

Wiegt laut Personenwaage komplett mit Pedalen und Maverick-Sattelstütze exakt 16 kg, mein altes Cube wiegt 15,8 kg, also bleibt alles beim Alten.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> So Leute, früher als erwartet, mein FR 9.0 ist heute morgen eingetrudelt!


Waaaah...das sind mal Farbkontraste  da kriegt man als älterer Mann ja Augenflimmern...bist du ständig auf halluzinogenen Drogen??? 


Netter Gegensatz zur eher ruhigen Farggebung des Torque..schönes Bike so klein, doch!


----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

Da sieht man es wieder: Bei der Wohnung hat meine Freundin Mitspracherecht, deswegen sieht es auch so aus. Bei meinen Fahrrädern, Motorrad (schwarz) und Auto (silber) hat sie nichts zu sagen.


----------



## wagmacX (6. Mai 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo wagmac,
> schöner Trail. Liegt der direkt bei Seesen?
> 
> VG
> Kalle



Hi Kalle Blomquist,
ja liegt direkt bei Seesen, geht von der Tränkebachhütte runter durch das Tränkebachtal. Leider ist er nur knapp einen Kilometer lang, aber mit das bester an Singletrail was zur Zeit um Seesen zu finden ist (Stürme und Forst haben den grössten Teil der schönen Trails zerstört  ). Gibt auch eine Volksbankarena Tour wo der Tränkebachtal-Trail mit drin ist, ich glaube es war die S2, muss ich zu Hause noch Mal nachschauen.

Wenn Du die Volksbankarena Tour mal abfahren willst, fahr sie aber auf jeden Fall entgegengesetzt der vorgeschlagen Fahrtrichtung, ansonsten musst du das Tränkebachtal und noch einige andere Stellen hoch schieben.
Und den Trail runterzufahren macht einfach mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (6. Mai 2008)

(leider nur Handy-)Fotos aus Riva


----------



## pisskopp (6. Mai 2008)

Das Cube ist totengeil!!


----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

Meines? Tja, diese Woche steht es noch bei mir... habe es verkauft weil einfach kein Platz mehr im Keller.


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Mai 2008)

@ Imothep

herzlichen glückwunsch zu der geilen kiste!
mir gefällt das 08er farblich vieeel besser als das 07er das ich hab...würd mir ja gern das 08er zulegen aber dann gibts hier tote 

ich bleib stark und warte auf das 2009er


----------



## tschobi (6. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Meines? Tja, diese Woche steht es noch bei mir... habe es verkauft weil einfach kein Platz mehr im Keller.



Ich finde deine Fotos absolut top. 
Vor allem die Qualität der Fotos. Du hast sicher eine gute Kamera und kennst dich aus, oder?

ich finds jedenfalls super, und dein deinen neuen Ofen sowieso. viel Spaß damit


----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

So, eine kleine Runde am Stadtrand ist sich noch ausgegangen, aber leider großteils Waldautobahn, nichts Anspruchsvolles.

Trotzdem, der Rahmen ist höllisch steif, und das Gerät geht echt gut bergauf. Ich hatte schon Zweifel dass sowas für eine Alpenüberquerung der Overkill sein wird, aber die Zweifel sind weg!  

Die absenkbare Gabel habe ich keineswegs vermisst! DER HAMMER!!!


----------



## GerhardO (6. Mai 2008)

*NA ENDLICH*, Imo!!!

Gratuliere zum Durchhalten und zum Radl!

Gerhard


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Die absenkbare Gabel habe ich keineswegs vermisst!


Da geht's ja auch nirgends bergauf....  


Schönes Radl!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Mai 2008)

wagmacX schrieb:


> Hi Kalle Blomquist,
> ja liegt direkt bei Seesen, geht von der Tränkebachhütte runter durch das Tränkebachtal. Leider ist er nur knapp einen Kilometer lang, aber mit das bester an Singletrail was zur Zeit um Seesen zu finden ist (Stürme und Forst haben den grössten Teil der schönen Trails zerstört  ). Gibt auch eine Volksbankarena Tour wo der Tränkebachtal-Trail mit drin ist, ich glaube es war die S2, muss ich zu Hause noch Mal nachschauen.
> 
> Wenn Du die Volksbankarena Tour mal abfahren willst, fahr sie aber auf jeden Fall entgegengesetzt der vorgeschlagen Fahrtrichtung, ansonsten musst du das Tränkebachtal und noch einige andere Stellen hoch schieben.
> Und den Trail runterzufahren macht einfach mehr Spass



Hallo wagmac,

besten Dank für die Beschreibung. Sobald ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin, werde ich die Tour unbedingt in Angriff nehmen 

VG
Kalle


----------



## STS-124 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich find hier irwie wenig Bilder vom Grand Canyon (egal welche version)
Wo gibts mehr ??

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (6. Mai 2008)

Hardtails sind out!


----------



## Fryrish (6. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hardtails sind out!



aber nur wenn man den bike-bravos bedingungslos glaubt.


----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2008)

Hey,

könnte jemand von euch der ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2008 in Größe M im Orginalzustand hat das Bike ohne Pedale wiegen? Das wäre sehr nett. Danke euch im voraus.

Lieben Gruß
Simon


----------



## FetterOtter (7. Mai 2008)

Fotos vom Rückweg über den Lemberg.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Mai 2008)

Im Urlaub gab es reichlich km fürs Canyon. Lüneburger Heide, Deister und Taunus kamen unter den Stollen. Das tolle an Deutschland ist, dass man überall biken kann.


----------



## Imothep (7. Mai 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Das tolle an Deutschland ist, dass man überall biken kann.



Wenn es nur nicht so flach wäre.


----------



## Schulle (7. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt mal Bilder von mir ("noch" nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll wie bei Flo und Co., aber ich fahr ja
auch noch nicht lang.)


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2008)

Servus,

neuer Sattel 





neue Dämpferbuchse




vom einem netten Kollegen angefertigt


----------



## Niederbayer (7. Mai 2008)

Am Großglockner letztes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (7. Mai 2008)

Das Gras dort oben ist dieses Jahr aber reichlich blass...!


----------



## decay (7. Mai 2008)

Mei, ich würd so heulen wenn ich da oben bei dem Schnee ohne Ski wäre 
Super Bild


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Mai 2008)

war über Himmelfahrt auch am Lago di Garda....
hoch zum Riffugio Nino Pernicci



Monte Misone Tour











der "Moser" meinte "nicht fahrbar!".... und er sollte recht behalten.... zumindest mit'm Hardtail....


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

Eyyyyyyyyy.........., dass sinn ja mal top bilder!! Da werd ich ja richtig neidisch......!! TOP


----------



## andy01 (7. Mai 2008)

Hey, war ja heut super wetter....


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

Da haste wohl recht...!! War heut och unterwegs.... Hab  sogar 1000 hm gefahren.... 
Oh man das weiße bike sieht echt klasse aus... !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (7. Mai 2008)

@maik_87

1000hm warns bei mir zwar net aber so 600-800hm!!!
wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

Aslo ich war in nauort, Montabaur, Helfferkirchen, Höhr-Grenzhausen, Vallendar, Bendorf und dann wieder Nauort

Und selbst


----------



## andy01 (7. Mai 2008)

Ne kleine erzgebirgsrunde nur so durch die wälder!


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

naja.., ich hatte heut bisschen mehr zeit (hab Urlaub). Und nächste woche geht es in das Zittauer Gebirge wenn es DIr was sagt!?

Aber ich mein mit dem Canyon was de hast sinn ja 600-800hm..., och ne ganz gudde leistung wiegt ja sicherlich bisschen mehr als meins... ;-)


----------



## oo7 (7. Mai 2008)

So Leute ich werde euch mal erlösen:

Das erste weiße Torque ES:






Es ist ein absoluter Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

Oh man ich liebe weiße Bikes.., hab auch eins.... Aber das sieht echt hammer aus TOP


----------



## DaBot (7. Mai 2008)

Da freu ich mich gleich noch mehr. Oh Gott, ich halts nicht aus...


----------



## MasterAss (8. Mai 2008)

Die Couch und der Einrichter haben mal echt Stil!


----------



## wagmacX (8. Mai 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo wagmac,
> 
> besten Dank für die Beschreibung. Sobald ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin, werde ich die Tour unbedingt in Angriff nehmen
> 
> ...



Kein Thema  



> _Zitat von *wagmacX*
> 
> Gibt auch eine Volksbankarena Tour wo der Tränkebachtal-Trail mit drin ist, ich glaube es war die S2, muss ich zu Hause noch Mal nachschauen._



Hab noch mal nachgesehen, ist die S2!


----------



## Roflcopter (8. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Die Couch und der Einrichter haben mal echt Stil!



auf jeden! 
da hatte aber bestimmt eine Frau was mit zu reden   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2008)

Roflcopter schrieb:


> auf jeden!
> da hatte aber bestimmt eine Frau was mit zu reden
> 
> Grüße



So wie die Kissen liegen...
...und der *Blumenstrauss - ich sag doch immer zu weiss und schwarz muss lila !!!

*@oo7: Da muss also unbedingt ein lila Helm dazu, willste den nicht??? Ganz billig...
*
*


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Mai 2008)

Skandal!
Was für ein Bike sieht ihr auf den Bildern?











Wahrscheinlich genauso wie ich - ein Torque FR:
- quadratischer Oberrohr,  
- eindeutige Torque-Geometrie....

Das ist aber ein Liteville-901-Prototyp  

Mehr Bilder/Fred


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2008)

Guck mal hier: Liteville 901, gibts Bilder von der fertigeren version ...


----------



## thto (8. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Liteville 901, gibts Bilder von der fertigeren version ...



fett   danke


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Mai 2008)

Der Dämpfer von dem Bike sieht länger aus, kann aber auch täuschen.
Weiß jemand wieviel Federweg das Bike hat?


----------



## DaBot (8. Mai 2008)

Ich find das ähnelt 'nem Devinci! Naja, bewährte Geo halt


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2008)

Gibt 2 Einbaulängen, 220 (oder so) macht 175mm und ein längerer macht 190mm Federweg wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## gerry. (8. Mai 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> So Leute ich werde euch mal erlösen:
> 
> Das erste weiße Torque ES:
> 
> Es ist ein absoluter Wahnsinn!!!!



Sieht echt super aus, was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## oo7 (8. Mai 2008)

gerry. schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus, was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?



Ist Größe L

Zur Couch: Die wurde in beiderseitigem Einvernehmen als "perfekt" gekauft.
Aber hier gehts nicht um die Wohnungseinrichtung sondern um Bikes! *g*

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (8. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Liteville 901, gibts Bilder von der fertigeren version ...



sry muss das jetzt mal sagen...:

aber das Liteville sieht eimfach geil aus ! und die RS Totem ! noja worans wohl liegt das mir das wohl so gefällt


----------



## johnnyg (8. Mai 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> sry muss das jetzt mal sagen...:
> 
> aber das Liteville sieht eimfach geil aus ! und die RS Totem ! noja worans wohl liegt das mir das wohl so gefällt



ja auf jeden Fall richtig geiles Teil *sabber* 

quanta costa?


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. Mai 2008)

schätze mal so 2200-2300,jedenfalls weit mehr als das 301

muss ja zugeben das es mir auch sehr gefällt,sieht nach viel federweg mit guten uphill-eigenschaften aus
nen torque fr mit totem solo air wär ja auch nich schlecht


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. Mai 2008)

dann kann man ja jetzt ganz easy nen dicken sack geld sparen:
torque kaufen, liteville draufschreiben, gg. ;-)


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2008)

@Blackwater Park:

Dann musst du nur noch ziemlich ein Gewicht beim Torque abkratzen dann hast du's geschaft


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Mai 2008)

die Roh-Alu Optik der Rahmenrohre is geil, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich in Riva auch ne Totem im Raw-Finish gesehen, zusammen mit den Code sieht das ma richtig geil aus.....
Das geile war aber eigentlich, dass Liteville seinen Stand fast gegenüber von Marzocchi hatte, und die hatten ein Torque FRX mit ner 888 dastehen....
und Orange elox-naben--- hammer geil.....mal sehen ob ich bilder finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (9. Mai 2008)

mein bike ist eben angekommen *freu*
bilder in action folgen ;-)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## STS-124 (9. Mai 2008)

Mach mal ein Foto von *deinem GC* und nicht dem von der Website....thx ;-)


----------



## Vito Corleone (9. Mai 2008)

STS-124 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von *deinem GC* und nicht dem von der Website....thx ;-)



bilder folgen...hab´s ja noch nicht mal zusammengebaut lol


----------



## quasibinaer (9. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Liteville 901, gibts Bilder von der fertigeren version ...



Da hat jemand recht genau hingesehen bei Canyon, ist aber ein eigenständiges Design. Woran ich das sehe? Ganz einfach:
-schlechtere Schweissnähte. Mein 08er Torque FR hat deutlich filigraneres Rohrgewerk zu bieten.
-Anderer Hinterbau. Wer genau hinsieht, stellt ein anderes Ausfallende fest und sieht - oh Wunder - ein weiteres Lager. 
-die obere Strebe des Hinterbaus ist deutlich anders geformt
-andere Rohre im Bereich Tretlager und vorallem Sattelrohr
-obere Dämpferabstützung ist weniger stabil gebaut
-andere Zugverlegung
-andere Schwinge im Horstlink

Was also die Parallelen zu den Torques sind, schlägt sich in genau zwei Punkten nieder: eckige Rahmenrohre und ein ähnlicher Aufbau. Ich prophezeie aber mal ein deutlich anderes Fahrverhalten, der Hinterbau ist schon ganz anders. Und schlechter verarbeitet sieht das Ding auch noch aus ^^


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2008)

Die Hinterradnabe war aber mit Klebestreifen abgedeckt...


----------



## Co1n (9. Mai 2008)

.... wie man rausliest, dass du Angst hast es gibt was Besseres als dein Torque. Ja stell dir vor das gibts. Aber klar, Liteville baut eben zwar eigenständige aber billig zusammengeschusterte Fahrräder.


----------



## quasibinaer (9. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> .... wie man rausliest, dass du Angst hast es gibt was Besseres als dein Torque. Ja stell dir vor das gibts. Aber klar, Liteville baut eben zwar eigenständige aber billig zusammengeschusterte Fahrräder.



Nein, Angst würde ich nicht sagen. Mein Torque ist prima und für den Preis sowieso, keine Frage. Dass es was besseres gibt steht auch ausser Frage, Beispiele spare ich mir.
Mir ging es mehr um den Plagiatsvorwurf, der ja so nicht stichhaltig ist...


----------



## guitto (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo
wegen des starken Ostwinds habe ich heute noch mal mein MTB geschnappt, das Rennrad im Stall gelassen und mich in den Wald verdrückt.
Der Moselhöhenweg ( hier oberhalb von Bernkastel) ist ein traumhaftes Terrain.  

Gruss
Guido


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> ....aber billig zusammengeschusterte Fahrräder.


??


----------



## nailz (11. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ??



dito!

Ich war gestern im Bikestore, die auf Anfrage auch Liteville _zusammenstellen _, Klamotten kaufen und habe mal der Neugierde halber nach dem 901 gefragt. Scheint ein noch seeeehr neues Thema zu sein, da er mir keine Auskunft geben konnte. Dabei sind meine Äuglein an de CB Joplin   kleben geblieben, die wäre noch was für mein Baby. Ich bleib sicherlich erst mal beim ESX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ??



das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.
billig zusammenschusterte räder?
zum einen verkauft liteville normalerweise keine komplettbikes. zum anderen sind die rahmen von der ingenieursleistung nicht billig.


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Mai 2008)

schon wieder ne massen-ironieresistenz. 

scheint ja chronisch zu sein in diesem thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4667933#post4667933


----------



## cx-fahrer (11. Mai 2008)

War mal eine kleine Hausrunde im Tagebau, leider nur mit uralt Knipse (nicht so Action, daher hier):

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/96422]
	
[/URL]


----------



## FreerideTom (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab mein Canyon Nerve AM 5 gestern mal ein bißchen im Bikepark am Geißkopf ausgeführt. Hier die Fotos dazu:


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Mai 2008)

SAU!!!
ich will auch!


----------



## Nerve77 (12. Mai 2008)

Auch einwenig Freizeitbeschäftigung mit einem Canyon AM 5.0


----------



## gabelfox (12. Mai 2008)

XC6/XL am 2.Mai bestellt, am 8. stand es schon auf dem Hof:


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Mai 2008)

was hast'n da fürn ding auf dem Vorbau?
Dein Kettenstrebenschutz ist falsch dran.....


----------



## gabelfox (12. Mai 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> was hast'n da fürn ding auf dem Vorbau?
> Dein Kettenstrebenschutz ist falsch dran.....



Stimmt, hatte ich noch nicht bemerkt   

Das am Vorbau ist ne Halterung fürs Garmin 60CX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (12. Mai 2008)

mal was neues von mir...leider nur mit shareware-programm gemacht, wäre für einen freeware-tip dankbar!


----------



## dawncore (12. Mai 2008)

Müggelsee?


----------



## braintrust (12. Mai 2008)

jau richtig, morgens um 9 ist es echt schön


----------



## Shadow84 (12. Mai 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> mal was neues von mir...leider nur mit shareware-programm gemacht, wäre für einen freeware-tip dankbar!



http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Mai 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> schon wieder ne massen-ironieresistenz.
> 
> scheint ja chronisch zu sein in diesem thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4667933#post4667933



worauf bezog sich das? manchmal hat man den eindruck im canyon forum, canyon sei für viele DIE marke. auf den liteville hype möchte ich jetzt nicht näher eingehen - der rahmen ist dennoch durchdacht konstruiert.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Mai 2008)

gabelfox schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich noch nicht bemerkt
> 
> Das am Vorbau ist ne Halterung fürs Garmin 60CX.



ah ok, dachte schon du hast ne Kühlerfigur am Rad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry13 (12. Mai 2008)

AM 6.0 / Grösse L


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Mai 2008)

Am Wochenende im Harz:








MfG,
Samy


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2008)

DEN Weg darf man doch nicht fahren *tststs*! 
Und wo sind die ganzen Spaziergänger, die da sonst mittags alles blockieren???


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Mai 2008)

Och, da gings. Waren alle freundlich, wir aber auch 

Wir haben es aber auch als groben Unfug empfunden, den Trail zwischen Treseburg und Thale für Biker zu sperren.


----------



## MasterAss (13. Mai 2008)

Wieso darf man den Goetheweg nicht fahren?
Ich fahr den immer, aber man muss halt schon früh oder unter der Woche da sein...

Viel geiler ist der Trail der hinter´m Torfhaus startet (B4 Richtung Oderbrück und dann irgendwann rechts), Sonnenklippe oder so ähnlich. Wenn man die richtigen Abbiegungen kennt kann man runter bis zum Okerstausee nahezu nur Trails fahren!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Mai 2008)

Am Anfang steht ein Schild "Nur für Fußgänger".


----------



## MasterAss (13. Mai 2008)

Oh, das ignorier ich dann wohl immer absichtlich


----------



## Co1n (13. Mai 2008)

wie heißt eigtl der Panzerplattenweg der oben hinten dem Antennengedöns runtergeht??


----------



## kukuk54 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo , hast die halterung von touratech am lenker oder vorbau montiert ?
wenn am vorbau , wo hast du den adapter her ?


----------



## MasterAss (13. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> wie heißt eigtl der Panzerplattenweg der oben hinten dem Antennengedöns runtergeht??



Panzerplattenweg.  

Es gibt keinen anderen Namen soweit ich weiß. Es ist übrigens der krasseste Anstieg im Harz. Ist aber ganz nett zu fahren weil man einen schönen Ausblick hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (13. Mai 2008)

und man wird so schön schnell da drauf 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MasterAss (13. Mai 2008)

Bergab? Das ist doch aber langweilig  
Es gibt bessere Wege bergab vom Brocken...


84 ist wirklich schnell, aber auch sehr riskant, da sind immer viele Wanderer unterwegs


----------



## xstephanx (13. Mai 2008)

84kmh? 

respekt ^^


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2008)

Mit wievielen Magneten im Rad für den Computer?


----------



## loxa789 (14. Mai 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> 84kmh?
> 
> respekt ^^



*Was!!!* Da zollt ihr Respekt das ist einfach nur krank! In meinen Augen ist so etwas komplett Hirnlos auf den meisten öffentlichen Strassen/Wegen gibt es auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer. 
Co1n kannst ruhig an deine Leistungsgrenzen gehen oder sogar darüber aber bring dabei bitte niemand anderen in Gefahr.
Was mich aber interessieren würde wie alt bist du?

Aber ich finde eines ist noch viel schlimmer. Mit so etwas in einem Forum zu prallen und Leute  zu finden die so etwas noch toll finden.


----------



## Imothep (14. Mai 2008)

Mach dir nicht ins Hemd, meine beste jemals gefahrene Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt noch 10 km/h drüber und ich finds geil!


----------



## xstephanx (14. Mai 2008)

@ loxa....  

Boah, mach mal halblang.
Is ja nix passiert.

Er wird schon auf ner Strecke gefahren sein, wo man genug sehen kann...denk ich mal.-denn so schnell fährt man keine 84kmh, wenn man nicht vorrausschauend fahren kann!
Ausser er ist echt geisteskrank und hat mal DEN Adrenalin kick gesucht....fänd ich auch ned toll.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## DaBot (14. Mai 2008)

Am besten setzen wir uns alle auf die Couch und werden fett, dann schaden wir uns nur selbst...


----------



## chaz (14. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mal zwischendurch fragen darf: Wieviel ist denn an dieser Stelle erlaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (14. Mai 2008)

Also auf dieser Strecke die er gefahren ist, kann man an einigen Stellen nicht sehen was kommt. Allerdings sind die 84 kmh ja keine Dauergeschwindigkeit sondern wahrscheinlich an einer Stelle gefahren wurde, wo man was sieht


----------



## loxa789 (14. Mai 2008)

Das hat nichts mach dir nicht ins Hemd zu tun. Sondern mit Vernunft könnte auch mit meiner Vergangenheit angeben. Mache aber solche  Vergleiche nicht. Ich weiss was ich alles gemacht habe. Mit etwa 18 fand ich es auch toll wenn ich deulich über meinem Limit ins Tal flog. Wurde aber gescheiter finde diese Aktionen damals im nachhinein auch als krank(Hirnlos).


----------



## xstephanx (14. Mai 2008)

Passt


----------



## Co1n (14. Mai 2008)

ruhig Blut loxa.

Geschwindigkeit wurde im oberen Teilabschnitt erreicht. (aus dem Windschatten) Dieser Abschnitt ist weit einzusehen......
Danach kommen enge Kehren und spitze Kurven die unübersichtlich werden. Und wir wussten sehr wohl das dort auch andere Menschen unterwegs sind und haben dort Tempo deutlich gedrosselt.

Also bevor man sich aufregt vllt erstmal fragen.

Geht dich nix an wie alt ich bin.

Ride on! greetz Co1n


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2008)

Nen Tacho haste ja jetzt, hast du auch inzwischen einen Umwerfer oder legst du die Kette noch immer von Hand um?


----------



## Co1n (14. Mai 2008)

Umwerfer liegt hier aufm Boden^^. Mir fehlt noch son Kettenniet und auch nen gscheiter Shifter. Werd das Ding aber erstma so ranbappen .

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (15. Mai 2008)

loxa789 schrieb:


> *Was!!!* Da zollt ihr Respekt das ist einfach nur krank! In meinen Augen ist so etwas komplett Hirnlos auf den meisten öffentlichen Strassen/Wegen gibt es auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> Co1n kannst ruhig an deine Leistungsgrenzen gehen oder sogar darüber aber bring dabei bitte niemand anderen in Gefahr.
> Was mich aber interessieren würde wie alt bist du?
> 
> Aber ich finde eines ist noch viel schlimmer. Mit so etwas in einem Forum zu prallen und Leute  zu finden die so etwas noch toll finden.



das gute daran ist doch das man sich bei dem tempo berab nicht viel gedanken um die anderen verkehrsteilnehmer machen braucht. bergab...1. kurve und läßt jedes auto hinter dir   aber immer schön mit helm


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Umwerfer liegt hier aufm Boden^^. Mir fehlt noch son Kettenniet und auch nen gscheiter Shifter. Werd das Ding aber erstma so ranbappen .
> 
> MfG



Nix Kettenniet!
mach ein SRAM Powerlink kettenschloss rein, dann kannst du die Kette jederzeit aufmachen.


----------



## tschobi (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Kettenniet!
> mach ein SRAM Powerlink kettenschloss rein, dann kannst du die Kette jederzeit aufmachen.




Genau, 
ich kann garnicht verstehen wer noch diese bescheuerten Nieten benutzt. 
Sind die Dinger von Sram denn noch so unbekannt?

Aber ist ja schon mal ein Ereignis das du einen Umwerfer besorgt hast.
Ich hätte keinen Bock mit einem halbfertigen Bock rumzufahren. Hast du Geldmangel, oder warum machst du das bike nicht fertig. Wenn ja hätte ich mir einen günstigeren Umwerfer gekauft.... Aber musst du ja selber wissen.

Bis denn


----------



## Andibaer7 (15. Mai 2008)

@ndreas schrieb:


> das gute daran ist doch das man sich bei dem tempo berab nicht viel gedanken um die anderen verkehrsteilnehmer machen braucht. bergab...1. kurve und läßt jedes auto hinter dir   aber immer schön mit helm



lol bei 84 km/h bringt dir en helm beim sturz grad gar nix mehr. da brauchste keinen helm sondern en schutzengel!


----------



## Astra (15. Mai 2008)

84 km/h sind doch eine geile Geschwindigkeit für ein Rad. Wenn ich mit mittlerweile 45 daran denke, was wir früher in Sachen Geschwindigkeit an unvernünftigen Dingen, gerade mit dem Motorrad getan haben, kommt mir heute auch das Grausen, aber...................ich würde es wieder tun, weil es einfach geil war 

Grüße Astra


----------



## timtim (15. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Panzerplattenweg.
> 
> Es gibt keinen anderen Namen soweit ich weiß. Es ist übrigens der krasseste Anstieg im Harz. Ist aber ganz nett zu fahren weil man einen schönen Ausblick hat.




hirtenstieg


----------



## Co1n (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Kettenniet!
> mach ein SRAM Powerlink kettenschloss rein, dann kannst du die Kette jederzeit aufmachen.



Wird gemacht Captain!


----------



## solberg (15. Mai 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> lol bei 84 km/h bringt dir en helm beim sturz grad gar nix mehr. da brauchste keinen helm sondern en schutzengel!



naja helm bringt mehr wie kein helm. von daher...ein helm sollte schon ein wenig was aushalten. da ist ja der sinn drin. er ist zwar schrott danach aber der kopf ist noch nicht muß.


----------



## lala999 (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Kettenniet!
> mach ein SRAM Powerlink kettenschloss rein, dann kannst du die Kette jederzeit aufmachen.



Sind die auch mit Shimano z.B. HG 93 kompatibel?


----------



## Andibaer7 (15. Mai 2008)

@ndreas schrieb:


> naja helm bringt mehr wie kein helm. von daher...ein helm sollte schon ein wenig was aushalten. da ist ja der sinn drin. er ist zwar schrott danach aber der kopf ist noch nicht muß.



also beim ersten aufprall auf die straße wird der helm zerbrechen aber du würdest sicherlich nochmals einige meter weiter mit dem kopf auf die straße aufprallen un dann wars das....
aber wir wollen jetzt ja hier keinen tempofreaks den spaß rauben 
(ich finds ja auch cool )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (15. Mai 2008)

lala999 schrieb:


> Sind die auch mit Shimano z.B. HG 93 kompatibel?



Jau


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> lol bei 84 km/h bringt dir en helm beim sturz grad gar nix mehr. da brauchste keinen helm sondern en schutzengel!


Unsinn.


----------



## solberg (16. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Unsinn.



in der tat unsinn. ich mag nur mal an 1-2 moment der tour de france erinnern. es gab a ja schon tote, die ohne helm gestürzt und harte sachen getroffen haben. und das gab dann auch mal einen jan ullrich, der mit 60 sachen durch die heckscheibe von nem fahrzeug gegangen ist (ohne helm) und wenig später in der tour nochmal hart aufgeschlagen ist. dann mit helm. und was soll ich sagen. er war noch gut auf. wofür wurden helme noch gleich gemacht? dafür!


----------



## Roitherkur (16. Mai 2008)

Canyon Nerve in den Dolomiten und gleichzeitig das letzte Bild davon. Gerade in diesem Augeblick wird der Rahmen getauscht, der Rahmen kommt dann in den Basar. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Mai 2008)

2 Wochen Unterwegs, GAP (Garmisch) und SZ (Zillertal).

Eckbauer in GAP





Bis 1500 gings hoch, danach Lawinen. Ereignisreiche Tour. Jedoch werd ich nach GAP wohl nimma fahren. SZ ist einfach genialer zum biken.

Zillertalgrund.


----------



## androsch5378 (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


>



ich finde FRX einfach nur GEIL.


----------



## Andibaer7 (16. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


>



geiler sattel


----------



## p_cycle (16. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


>


me thinks all the mud action evidence has been drawn, and you can all see the brushes and paint on the black shelf  

one from me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> hirtenstieg



Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, den Namen kannte ich!


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Mai 2008)

Die Farbe Knuckle White sieht ja mal richtig cool aus. Die werde ich mir die Tage auch bestellen


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Die Farbe Knuckle White sieht ja mal richtig cool aus. Die werde ich mir die Tage auch bestellen



Was für'n Bike wird dann Knuckle White sein?


----------



## androsch5378 (16. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Die Farbe Knuckle White sieht ja mal richtig cool aus. Die werde ich mir die Tage auch bestellen



Am besten du Bestellst dir auch gleich das Bike dazu


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Mai 2008)

wenn das frx beim nächsten Antriebsupdate ne Rennradkassette bekommt kommt es richtig fett..
finde so sähe es besser aus.....


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von etwas ganz junges:




Im Canyon.Home





Und schwups ist es fast zu Haus





Hoch, da ist aber einer stolz!

Morgen hoffentlich ein paar Bilder in Action...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (16. Mai 2008)

wie defin. man eigentlich knuckle white? ich kenn nur snow- und olympic white.


----------



## AndyStolze (17. Mai 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Das "knuckle white" entspricht der RAL Farbe "spermaweiss".
> Deshalb können kleinere Lackschäden problemlos selbst repariert werden.


----------



## hopfer (17. Mai 2008)

Boombe schrieb:


> wie defin. man eigentlich knuckle white? ich kenn nur snow- und olympic white.



Knuckle white beschreibt eigentlich die weiße Farbe auf den Handknochen wen man eine Faust macht.

LG Hopfer


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. Mai 2008)

Das Knuckle White geht ein klein wenig über ins Cremefarbene. (Audiweiss ?)


----------



## vattim (17. Mai 2008)

Hier einige Bilder von meinem alten Grand Canyon aus 2003. Ich find`s immer wieder g...!!!













So`n paar Kleinigkeiten habe ich immer wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## canYOn_/ (17. Mai 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Hier einige Bilder von meinem alten Grand Canyon aus 2003. Ich find`s immer wieder g...!!!



Dein Bike sieht recht gut aus, aber wozu denn 3 verdammt ähnliche Bilder?


----------



## tschobi (17. Mai 2008)

Ach, so ein solides hardtail ist einfach zeitlos und immer hübsch.


----------



## androsch5378 (17. Mai 2008)

Ahhh 3mal das Bild ???

Wer zuerst die 10 Fehler hatt


----------



## vattim (18. Mai 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Dein Bike sieht recht gut aus, aber wozu denn 3 verdammt ähnliche Bilder?



Hab ich eben auf die "Schnelle" gemacht. Ich werd demnächst noch mal ein paar "unterschiedlichere Bilder" einstellen.


----------



## vattim (18. Mai 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ach, so ein solides hardtail ist einfach zeitlos und immer hübsch.



   Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (18. Mai 2008)

Am Wochenende in Leogang, ist leider etwas verzerrt.


----------



## Imothep (18. Mai 2008)

13bb schrieb:


> Am Wochenende in Leogang, ist leider etwas verzerrt.



Geil! Ab in den Action-Bilder-Thread damit!


----------



## dawncore (18. Mai 2008)

top!


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so!


Ich auch, deswegen bekommt klein Torque jetzt auch ungefederte Konkurrenz  Man sehe mir die falsche Marke nach


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

:kotz: 

Die Farbkombo geht ja nicht mal in Köln durch...


----------



## Alabay (18. Mai 2008)

Moinsen, hab n kleines Anliegen das etwas aus der Reihe tanzt. Bin im Juni in Grindelwald Berner Oberland. Brauche Tips für schöne Trails, am besten wenig bergauf und viel Bergab.... Das Torque wird später nachgeschoben.....


----------



## bliz2z (18. Mai 2008)

hat zumindest kein Zweiter  Welche Gabel und Kurbel sind das?


----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

bliz2z schrieb:


> hat zumindest kein Zweiter  Welche Gabel und Kurbel sind das?



Das stimmt wohl 

Kurbel ist ne Hone und Gabel ne Manitou Travis 150

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Ich auch, deswegen bekommt klein Torque jetzt auch ungefederte Konkurrenz  Man sehe mir die falsche Marke nach



 das Lila rockt!
Schade dass die Farbe der Manitou nicht genau passt. 

Was macht man mit so einem Bike?  Ist da nicht zuviel Bremse und Schaltung dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (18. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> das Lila rockt!
> Schade dass die Farbe der Manitou nicht genau passt.


Das stimmt. Die is leider nicht so geworden wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Mal sehen was mir da noch einfällt...


> Was macht man mit so einem Bike?  Ist da nicht zuviel Bremse und Schaltung dran?



Nö. Im Prinzip gleicher Einsatzbereich wie das Torque. Freeriden im Pfälzer Wald.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Mai 2008)




----------



## Imothep (19. Mai 2008)

Meine neuen Bikepark-Pedale sind da:

Sind zwar nichts Besonderes, aber Pedale werden ohnehin sehr schnell kaputt, egal in welcher Preisklasse man einkauft. Sie waren günstig und wenn sich die Lagerung verabschiedet gibts halt Neue.  
Sind übrigens die V8 von DMR.


----------



## Astaroth (19. Mai 2008)

Schaut gut aus find ich!


----------



## Andibaer7 (19. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


>



sieht geil aus aber was steht da auf dem oberrohr??


----------



## AndyStolze (19. Mai 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> sieht geil aus aber was steht da auf dem oberrohr??



Und warum ist es noch so sauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Mai 2008)

@Nd! schrieb:


> sieht geil aus aber was steht da auf dem oberrohr??


 mist, hats doch direkt einer gesehn...




Hab meiner neuen Flamme einen Namen gegeben.  


			
				AndyStolze schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum ist es noch so sauber?


Und da Frauen ja viel Wert auf ihr Aussehen legen, hab ich sie direkt mal geputzt.
Nee mal im Ernst, am Samstag hatte es kurz gedrippelt, das Foto entstand jedoch am Anfang der Tour. Wieder zu haus sahs dann auch anders aus.


----------



## Wern (19. Mai 2008)

Hier endlich mein Torque:













Sattelstütze ist wie man sieht auf max. ausgezogen. Bremsen hab ich gegen Codes getauscht. 90mm Vorbau gegen 75mm.
Geändert werden noch Griffe auf Syntace Moto, grosses Kettenblatt gegen Bashguard, Reifen gegen Muddy Mary vorne und Big Betty hinten.

Gruss Wern


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Meine neuen Bikepark-Pedale sind da:
> 
> Sind zwar nichts Besonderes, aber Pedale werden ohnehin sehr schnell kaputt, egal in welcher Preisklasse man einkauft. Sie waren günstig und wenn sich die Lagerung verabschiedet gibts halt Neue.
> Sind übrigens die V8 von DMR.



Bin die V8 selber gefahren. Mein Fazit: Guter Grip für wenig Geld, aber sie leiden unter extremen Zahnverlust. Darüberhinaus sind die Pins noch nicht mal austauschbar, was man bei anderen Pedalen dieser Preisklasse immerhin schon bekommt. 
Insgesamt Thumbs down


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Mai 2008)

>



Sehr schönes Torque, sieht sehr gut aus das Bike in weiß!


----------



## bliz2z (19. Mai 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> Bremsen hab ich gegen Codes getauscht.



Du hast nicht wirklich die Ones von Formula gegen Code getauscht oder? Falls doch verkaufst du die "The One"?


----------



## Andibaer7 (19. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


>



wooow. das ist so ziemlich das geilste rad was ich je gesehn hab  
sieht echt hammer aus


----------



## Wern (19. Mai 2008)

@ bliz2z

Ja verkauf die The Ones komplett mit 200er SCheiben und Adapter. 
Hab sie gegen Code getauscht, da ich die Code schon am Freerider hab und sie einfach perfekt finde. 
Ist dann einfacher mit entlüften, Ersatzbeläge usw.
Hört sich vielleicht komisch an ist aber so.
Wenn du interessiert bist, dann schreib ne PM. Wäre mit Versand innerhalb der Schweiz perfekt

Gruss Wern


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Mai 2008)

Die Torques verkaufen sich ja dies jahr richtig gut. Ich hoff mal der Trend geht weg von Cola-Dosen-Dicken Alu-Rohren und 12,999998 Kilogramm, zu nem Kilo mehr Gewicht, Spass, Federweg und Steifigkeit.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Mai 2008)

Holla, der Alpha ist ausm Winterschlaf erwacht... Oder habe ich was verpasst..


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich so nachdenk', was mein "Coladosen"-Radl schon alles ausgehalten hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (19. Mai 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die Torques verkaufen sich ja dies jahr richtig gut. Ich hoff mal der Trend geht weg von Cola-Dosen-Dicken Alu-Rohren und 12,999998 Kilogramm, zu nem Kilo mehr Gewicht, Spass, Federweg und Steifigkeit.


   Lachhaft    


So nun aber was zum Thema: Schönes FR und die roten Pedale schauen gut aus, aber nicht sehr lange, da die Farbe seeehr schnell abgeht, aber sonst für den Preis gutes Teil


----------



## vattim (19. Mai 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon pic`s von dem Grand Canyon in "Lizard Green" in natura. Find die Farbe ganz nett, aber im Katalog/ HP wirkt sicher etwas anders.


----------



## Highsider84 (19. Mai 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> Muddy Mary vorne und Big Betty hinten.



willst du mischbereifung auf dein Torque machen ? die Big Betty gibts nur in 2.4 und die Muddy Mary entweder in 2.35 oder 2.5 !


----------



## Raphi78 (20. Mai 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> willst du mischbereifung auf dein Torque machen ? die Big Betty gibts nur in 2.4 und die Muddy Mary entweder in 2.35 oder 2.5 !



Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2008)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen!



Dann vorn 2.5er GG oder 2.35er GG?


----------



## Wern (20. Mai 2008)

2.35 Triple Compound. Fahr die Combi bis jetzt auf meinem ESX und bin vom Grip der Mary schwer begeistert. Aber werd evtl noch mal den 2.5 Probe fahren. Grip hat die Mary auf jeden Fall viel mehr als die Betty.
Gruss Wern


----------



## Raphi78 (20. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dann vorn 2.5er GG oder 2.35er GG?



Ich hab den 2.5er GG vorne drauf. Der Reifen hat am Torque deutlich mehr Grip vorne wie der BB. Dafür ist er am Hinterrad nix bei hartem, trockenen Boden.


----------



## lockenschulli (20. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein kleines bildchen von dem ausflug an den gardasee


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. Mai 2008)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> hier mal ein kleines bildchen von dem ausflug an den gardasee



Richtig schick  
Ich sollte auch mal an den Gardasee =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (20. Mai 2008)

Sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## GerhardO (20. Mai 2008)

Jepp, Gardasee war dieses Jahr seeeehr spaßig!
















Bouna notte!
G.


----------



## markus92 (20. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Gegend und auch supii Bilder  
Nur ich finde ein Fullface wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen, aber jedem das seine


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Mai 2008)

Großartig!


----------



## GerhardO (20. Mai 2008)

Merci, Flo!



> ein Fullface wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen



Bitteschön, hamma doch alles: 






G.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Mai 2008)

Brauchst du keine Kettenführung , weil deine Kette schlackert ganz schön  nice Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (20. Mai 2008)

@ GerhardO: Hat da etwa jmd meinen Beitrag zu den "Ungeschriebenen Gesetzen" gemopst und in seine Signatur verbannt  ?


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Mai 2008)

Spontane Abendtour mit meinem GrandCanyon 8.0 (07) mit neuer "Sommerbereifung" (VR: RacingRalph / HR: Hurricane)
Hier im schönen Schlosspark des Barons von Spiegel (Bierbrauerei Rheder). Leider nur Handy-Cam. 
Das fällt mir nur ein Spruch ein: Seid ihr hier, dann trink ein Rheder-Bier mit mir!"


----------



## Wuudi (21. Mai 2008)

Die letzte Tour mit den "alten" Gabeln


----------



## GerhardO (21. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Brauchst du keine Kettenführung , weil deine Kette schlackert ganz schön  nice Pics



Nö - für die zweimal im Jahr, wo's mal ein bisschen schneller wird, lohnt sichs nicht. Ausserdem ist sie mir auch so noch nie abgesprungen.


----------



## lockenschulli (21. Mai 2008)

@ GerhardO:
Welche Abfahrt ist denn das zweite Bild am See?


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Mai 2008)

Es folgen noch schwarze Schraubgriffe und ggf. ein Slr Sattel





wenn ich wüsste wie es sich darauf fährt


----------



## hopfer (21. Mai 2008)

@4Storke wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Mai 2008)

> @4Storke wo wohnst du denn?



Warum möchtest du das wissen  ?
(weit entfernt von München)


----------



## decay (21. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste wie es sich darauf fährt



Wer hart genug ist überlebts  Spass beiseite, fahre den SLR TT mit 135g am Freerider und das geht wunderbar. Ohne Polster in der Hose ists aber schon gewöhnungsbedürftig 

@scherardo: scheene Fotos 

Gruß, alex


----------



## hopfer (21. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du das wissen  ?
> (weit entfernt von München)



Dann ist es egal ich häte die mal Probe sitzen lassen  

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (21. Mai 2008)

Was lesen meine Augen grad:


decay schrieb:


> Wer hart genug ist überlebts  Spass beiseite, fahre den SLR TT mit 135Kg am Freerider und das geht wunderbar.



"...Mann *bist DU schweer*! Hättest glatt den Faxe machen können.  "

Dachte ich zuerst.

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## decay (21. Mai 2008)

Mit 135kg sollte das auch kein Problem mehr sein, genug Sitzfleisch


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste wie es sich darauf fährt


Meiner Beobachtung nach sitzen recht viele darauf gut, so auch ich.

Ich würde dir aber definitiv den SLR XC empfehlen -- jener hat nämlich kevlarverstärkte Flanken. 
Die anderen Modelle gehen leider sehr schnell kaputt, da reicht schon ein bisschen Reibung an einer Hauswand...


----------



## varadero (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo 4Stroke!

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung auch den SLR XC sehr empfehlen!
Noch ein wenig komfortabler empfinde ich allerdings den SLR T1 (sehr ähnlich dem XC, jedoch mit breiterer Nase) oder ist einfach das Fully Sitzfleisch schonender?
Weniger gut fand ICH übrigens den SLR mit Loch in der Mitte (GelFlow?).

*Ob DIR (bzw. deinem A...) ein SLR passt, wirst du leider selber probieren müssen!*  

Varadero


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Mai 2008)

Wie wichtig sind den diese Löcher in den Sätteln im Bezug zu möglichen Potenzstörungen?
Diese treten doch meines Wissens erst nach Jahren auf.


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

wenn man dran glaubt hilft es!


----------



## tschobi (22. Mai 2008)

Hab letztes Jahr mal eine Untersuchung gelesen. Da hieß es, das diese Probleme nur für Profi Fahrer relevant sind. Die sitzen ja auch jeden Tag stundenlang im Sattel. Für Hobbyfahrer ist das nicht relevant. 
Wenn es einem natürlich angenehmer ist, ist es natürlich ok.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2008)

Im aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin gibt's zu diesem Thema etwas zu lesen...


----------



## Triturbo (22. Mai 2008)

Und was ? Kannst du mal kurz berichten, hab keine Lust jetzt Geld für einen Artikel auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie wichtig sind den diese Löcher in den Sätteln im Bezug zu möglichen Potenzstörungen?
> Diese treten doch meines Wissens erst nach Jahren auf.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Und ich bin die unmöglichsten Sättel gefahren (Turbo3 etc.).

@Mercedesfahrer: Link


----------



## dude2k (22. Mai 2008)

ich fahre den bisher besten sattel auf dem ich je gesessen habe. mit loch, mit gel mit einfach geilem gefühl am po. man sitzt praktisch nur auf den sitzknochen. selbst mit ner jeans merkt man den sattel kaum. kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

das teil heißt specialized avatar gel (body geometry). den gibts soweit ich weiß in 3 breiten, die im bikeshop deines vertrauens per sitzprobekissen festgestellt werden kann. für jedes hinterteil die passende größe  
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/saettel/avatar-gel-143.39062.2.htm


----------



## Co1n (22. Mai 2008)

Umwerfer immerhin montiert^^. Hoffe man erkennts


----------



## STS-124 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Mal ne Frage:
Ändert Canyon das design des Label-aufdruck in jedem neuen jahr ???

nico


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Mai 2008)

STS-124 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> Ändert Canyon das design des Label-aufdruck in jedem neuen jahr ???
> ...



Dann müssten die aber auch jedes Jahr das Canyon-Gebäude mit neuem Schriftzug versehen. Denke mal nicht, letztes Jahr war ja der selbe wie der aktuelle.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Mai 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Umwerfer immerhin montiert^^. Hoffe man erkennts



vielleicht wirds dann mal öfter (oder überhaupt bewegt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (22. Mai 2008)

solln das heißen? Fahr damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit und auch so genug. Nur weil ich es vllt etwas übertrieben Pflege und inner Butze fotografiere hat das nix zu sagen.....


----------



## Fryrish (22. Mai 2008)

nachts brauchst aber ne rundumleuchte damit ndich jemand sieht oder


----------



## nailz (22. Mai 2008)

Die Shiver fügt sich super ins Bike ein, mir gefällt insgesamt dein (Farb)Konzept. Black is beautiful!
Ist das ne Thomson Elite? Schmirgel mal drüber, dann passts auch da mit dem Matt-look


----------



## kaibaa (22. Mai 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> ich fahre den bisher besten sattel auf dem ich je gesessen habe. mit loch, mit gel mit einfach geilem gefühl am po. man sitzt praktisch nur auf den sitzknochen. selbst mit ner jeans merkt man den sattel kaum. kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.
> 
> das teil heißt specialized avatar gel (body geometry). den gibts soweit ich weiß in 3 breiten, die im bikeshop deines vertrauens per sitzprobekissen festgestellt werden kann. für jedes hinterteil die passende größe
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/saettel/avatar-gel-143.39062.2.htm




Den Avatar fahre ich auch an meinem GC 7.0...
Supi genial! Kein einschlafen des Steißes auf langen Touren, nettes Mittelmaß aus fest und weich! kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen!
- Nein ich bekomme keine Provision!!! -

Ich denke, dass das Problem der spontanen Familienplanung mehr den Profi-Radler betrifft, auch aus Gründen der Ernährung!!!


----------



## chaz (22. Mai 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> nachts brauchst aber ne rundumleuchte damit ndich jemand sieht oder



Wieso? Das ist doch schon fast ein Neon-Schwarz, fröhlich leuchtend....
Wie dieses hier (ist zwar kein Canyon, aber der Kenner beachte die Sattelklemme!):


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2008)

Sättel sind wie Frauen. Die einem gefallen einen, die anderen nicht. Mann kann keine brauchbaren Aussagen machen.

In der aktuellen MTB ist ein sehr ausführlicher Satteltest drin. Unterscheidung Sitzknochen- und Dammsitzer und noch viele andere Dinge.

Ein Sattel ist eine sehr persönliche Sache, wie ne Frau eben.


----------



## quasibinaer (22. Mai 2008)

(Torque FR 7)
Montag kommt evtl. noch mehr, muss vorher aber erstmal aufs Bike the Rock nach Heubach, allerdings zum arbeiten. :/


----------



## g!zmo (23. Mai 2008)

ricchtig geiles bild! freue mich auf montag  bitte mehr davon


----------



## androsch5378 (23. Mai 2008)

Hy Leute wenn i9hr mal Bequem Sitzen wollt dann geht das am Besten mit ihm !!!!




Meina:


----------



## xstephanx (23. Mai 2008)

Jap, ich fahr den gleichen Sitz in Schwarz und muss sagen, dass er echt sehr angenehm ist.-TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (23. Mai 2008)

man könnte meinen canyon verrkauft nur noch torques!


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Mai 2008)

******** sieht das ding geil aus....
ist der rahmen ne "S"


----------



## androsch5378 (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist Rahmengrösse M  -Model 2007


----------



## androsch5378 (23. Mai 2008)

He Leute noch ein par pics zum geniesen


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. Mai 2008)

na, wenn wir hier schon voll beim Thema "bequem sitzen" sind, muss ick mal ein Augenkrebsbildendes Bild aus unserem Forum posten:    





Der Typ liegt wohl beim Fahren )


----------



## Fryrish (23. Mai 2008)

hier ist mal meins, bisschen gewichtsoptimiert 









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/3/8/9/_/large/Foto-0010.jpg


----------



## klaus_fusion (23. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> He Leute noch ein par pics zum geniesen



Du hast den Kopf deiner Sattelstütze verkehrt herum drin. Also die untere Abstützplatte. Die langen müssen nach Hinten. Also entweder ist die Platte verkehrt herum oder die Stütze.
Ansonsten geiles Bike! Bis auf die Griffe alles schön weiss.


----------



## markus92 (23. Mai 2008)

So, dann meld ich mich mal wieder mit nen paar Bildern.
Neu ist der Vorbau, die Griffe und die Reifen. 
Bilder sind leider nur mit dem Handy aufgenommen. Sorry:
Zuerst mal der Vorbau (Funn)




und dann die anderen Bilder^^ (Griffe Oury und Reifen vorne Minion DH f in 2,7 und hinten Highroller DH in 2,5  )










und dann noch etwas erhöht


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Mai 2008)

Die roten Streifen sehen grausam aus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (23. Mai 2008)




----------



## androsch5378 (24. Mai 2008)

Hy Klaus_fusion mann du hast ja Adleraugen währ mie nie aufgefallen Danke.

Ahh Mist Danke für´n Tip hast Recht, habs gleich umgeschraubt die Platte wahr Falsch drinnen .


----------



## mweis (24. Mai 2008)

hat hier jemand fotos von einem AM 8.0?


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2008)

mweis schrieb:


> hat hier jemand fotos von einem AM 8.0?



Yepp! 







Detailaufnahmen vorhanden!!!


----------



## mweis (24. Mai 2008)

interesse an detailaufnahmen...


----------



## Werner Amort (24. Mai 2008)

hatte mal wieder das Handy dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2008)

mweis schrieb:


> interesse an detailaufnahmen...



Guckst du unter Foddos!!! 
Später gerne mehr. Das Grüne muss jetzt dringend in den Wald!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Mai 2008)

Werner, wo issn dat?


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2008)

Hab mein Torque auch mal in den Schnee gestellt. 
Ist echt brutal wie viel Schnee noch liegt auf 1700 m trotz Südseite













Gruss Wern


----------



## timson1000 (25. Mai 2008)

recht krasse Sattelüberhöhung fürn Enduro oder?


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2008)

Warum? Wenn er gerade damit auf Tour ist macht's doch Sinn, oder?
Tritt sich denke ich wenn man normal unterwegs ist besser als wenn man im Lounge Sessel auf dem Oberrohr hockt


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2008)

Ja, Stütze ist voll draussen und Gabel auf 100mm abgesenkt. Lässt sich so perfekt bergauf pedalieren.


----------



## Tim777 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo markus92,

sehe ich das richtig, Dein frx hat 2 Schaltgriffe? Also auch einen Umwerfer und 2 Kettelblätter vorne? Oder sehe ich das falsch? Interessiert mich, falls Umwerfer und 2 Kettenblätter möglich sind beim frx.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## quasibinaer (26. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn er gerade damit auf Tour ist macht's doch Sinn, oder?
> Tritt sich denke ich wenn man normal unterwegs ist besser als wenn man im Lounge Sessel auf dem Oberrohr hockt



Jupp, mach ich auch so. Mindestens mein Haustrail hat nämlich noch keinen Shuttleservice oder gar einen Lift. Ergo schieben (lässt der Stolz nicht zu) oder pedalieren. Und letzteres is im "Abfahrtszustand" der Tod...


----------



## Werner Amort (26. Mai 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Werner, wo issn dat?



bild eins
Breite  46°48'4.00"N
Länge  11°41'52.57"O

bild zwei
 46°47'51.84"N
 11°44'0.87"O

so ca.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo 4Stroke!
> 
> Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung auch den SLR XC sehr empfehlen!
> Noch ein wenig komfortabler empfinde ich allerdings den SLR T1 (sehr ähnlich dem XC, jedoch mit breiterer Nase) oder ist einfach das Fully Sitzfleisch schonender?
> ...



Und so sieht der T1 trotz Kevlar Verstärkung aus, wenn man einmal in einer Kurve (Asphalt) wegrutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (26. Mai 2008)

stell' auch mal ein bild von wade und ellenbogen ein, wie die nach der kurve ausgesehen haben...!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

Wade hatte Schoner, Ellbogen und Oberarm leider nicht ...


----------



## GerhardO (26. Mai 2008)

Asphalt isch a ned sei natürliche Umgebung!!! 

Nachtrag: Dir is aber nix Schlimmeres passiert?!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

Nene, nur ein wegrutscher, nothing heavy, war auf der Ponalestraße beim runterrauschen - so gehts wenn der Guide sagt wir machen ein Rennen ohne Pedalieren wer schneller unten ist. --> Ja nicht bremsen in der Kurve, den ganzen Schwung mitnehmen, ja nicht bremssssssss *sch****


----------



## fÄlix (26. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und so sieht der T1 trotz Kevlar Verstärkung aus, wenn man einmal in einer Kurve (Asphalt) wegrutscht...



so siehts auch bei schotter aus^^ nur die arme und beine haben dann keine gleichmässigen sondern eher fleischige abschürfungen. 

gruss


----------



## Didi123 (26. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ... wir machen ein Rennen ohne Pedalieren wer schneller unten ist. --> Ja nicht bremsen in der Kurve, den ganzen Schwung mitnehmen, ja nicht bremssssssss *sch****



du bist doch eh so ein fliegengewicht - ohne zu treten kannst' doch gar ned so schnell werden, dass du aus der kurve fliegst...!


----------



## GerhardO (26. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ...auf der Ponalestraße beim runterrauschen...



Ich sags ja immer wieder: Auf Schotter- oder Asphaltstraßen fährt man nicht bergab!!! Vieeeeeel zu gefährlich!!! 

 
G.


----------



## MasterAss (26. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> (Griffe Oury und Reifen vorne Minion DH f in 2,7 und hinten Highroller DH in 2,5  )



Vorne Minion, hinten Highroller? Normalerweise doch andersherum...


----------



## markus92 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo
man ließt so und mal so.
Also ich finde es so super. 
Da Minion super seitenführung und Highroller guter Bremsgrip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pato (26. Mai 2008)

Frisch eingetroffen - gleich geht's zur ersten Runde.....


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2008)

Schön zum Einsteigen 

Ist das M oder L (M, oder? Schaut eher kurz aus)?


----------



## tschobi (26. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo
> man ließt so und mal so.
> Also ich finde es so super.
> Da Minion super seitenführung und Highroller guter Bremsgrip



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Zumindest das der Highroller vorne nicht taugt


----------



## Pato (26. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schön zum Einsteigen
> 
> Ist das M oder L (M, oder? Schaut eher kurz aus)?



Richtig, ist M. Freu mich auch schon wie ein Schnitzel, war gerade die ersten Meter unterwegs und es läuft einfach wunderbar. Ist mein erstes Canyon-Bike, deswegen ist der Eindruck für mich auch noch sehr stark  

Am Wochenende steht dann die erste Ausfahrt an ....


----------



## Schleudersturz (26. Mai 2008)

So ich will dann auch mal  hier mein Nerve XC 6 (entspricht vom Gewicht her mittlerweile aber eher dem XC 9) Hat seit Februar auch schon 1300km runter! Sorry für das schlechte Foto


----------



## eLw00d (26. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


>



Ich find´s ja echt klasse, dass du eine Doppelbrückengabel verbaut hast, sieht verdammt gut aus, ABER die roten Streifen auf den Felgen und die rote Leitung am Unterrohr sowie der überdimensionale Bashguard gehen mal garnich. :-/

Wäre sonst wirklich fantastisch anzuschaun. Welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (26. Mai 2008)

und hier mal wieder mein Yellowstone


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2008)

Mir gefallen dir roten Akzente!


----------



## Boombe (27. Mai 2008)

dito!
ich finde die roten parts in verbindung mit dem weißen rahmen sehr edel, besonders die leitungen


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Mai 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> So ich will dann auch mal  hier mein Nerve XC 6 (entspricht vom Gewicht her mittlerweile aber eher dem XC 9) Hat seit Februar auch schon 1300km runter! Sorry für das schlechte Foto



hast du noch den Originalen Racing Ralph hinten Drauf?
Oder fahr ich so materialmordent, dass meine Schon nach 1100km runter sind


----------



## Schleudersturz (27. Mai 2008)

nene das ist der Race LRS... hat erst 250km runter... der Verschleiß von deinem ist doch noch im Rahmen...


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Mai 2008)

heute war ich dran mit hinfallen....
hab mich mit ca 30 in einen Maschendreahtzaun mit meinen Barends eingehakt. Und infolge dessen einen Vollbremsung innerhalb von ca 1 Sec. vollführt, die überschüssige Energie entlud sich in der Beschleunigung von 84 kg (ich) in Richtung des Weges....über den Lenker...
ergebnis:




sonstiges:
mein Helm ist gebrochen
und mein Vorderrad hat nen Seitenschlag von +3cm und - 2cm


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. Mai 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> heute war ich dran mit hinfallen....
> hab mich mit ca 30 in einen Maschendreahtzaun mit meinen Barends eingehakt. Und infolge dessen einen Vollbremsung innerhalb von ca 1 Sec. vollführt, die überschüssige Energie entlud sich in der Beschleunigung von 84 kg (ich) in Richtung des Weges....über den Lenker...
> so seh ich aus:
> 
> ...



Ohh, das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus aber zum Glück hattest Du einen Helm. Hoffe soweit geht's gut?


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Mai 2008)

jupp, soweit alles paletti. danke


----------



## markus92 (27. Mai 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich find´s ja echt klasse, dass du eine Doppelbrückengabel verbaut hast, sieht verdammt gut aus, ABER die roten Streifen auf den Felgen und die rote Leitung am Unterrohr sowie der überdimensionale Bashguard gehen mal garnich. :-/
> 
> Wäre sonst wirklich fantastisch anzuschaun. Welche Größe ist das ?



Also ist ein L.
Der Bashgurad ist nicht überdimensoniert, weil der bis max. 44 geht und ich vorne ein 44 drauf hab. Schön ist er nicht gerade, aber er tut seinen dienst.  

Zu den roten Akzenten. Die Leitungen gefallen mir sehr gut, die bleiben, eben Geschmackssache und Felgen kommen i-wann noch rote hin, wenn das Geld da ist mit weißen Speichen  

Einem gefällts, dem anderen Nicht. So wie alles im Leben.
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Kritik 

Hier nochmal ein Bild mit der guten Cam, allerdings noch im "Alten" Zustand:




PS: 10.000 Antwort. Wuhu^^


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> PS: 10.000 Antwort. Wuhu^^



herzlichen gückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (27. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Zu den roten Akzenten. Die Leitungen gefallen mir sehr gut, die bleiben, eben Geschmackssache und Felgen kommen i-wann noch rote hin, wenn das Geld da ist mit weißen Speichen



Ich finde die roten Akzente auch gut. 
Was ich persönlich machen würde:
1. Das rote an den Felgen abmachen bis du Kohle für echte rote Felgen hast. (So wirkt es meiner Meinung nach ein wenig billig- wäre in einfach schwarz schöner)
2. Einen schickeren bashguard dranhauen(nicht rot).

Wie gesagt, ist erstens meine persönliche Meinung und zweitens geht Funktion vor Optik. Drittens haben die meisten auch keinen Geld*******r. 
Alles andere in rot ist sehr mutig und schön.


----------



## tschobi (27. Mai 2008)

Felgen könntest du auch pulvern lassen.


----------



## Fryrish (27. Mai 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> So ich will dann auch mal  hier mein Nerve XC 6 (entspricht vom Gewicht her mittlerweile aber eher dem XC 9) Hat seit Februar auch schon 1300km runter! Sorry für das schlechte Foto



wieviel wiegts? was hast alles dran gemacht?


----------



## MasterAss (27. Mai 2008)

mein Tipp für markus92:

rote Hope - Sattelklemme! http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_SCR.html


----------



## braintrust (28. Mai 2008)

jo und die straitline lever:


----------



## Schleudersturz (28. Mai 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> wieviel wiegts? was hast alles dran gemacht?



11,4 Kg mit Pedalen (Eggbeater SL)

Habe Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und LRS (inkl. Bremscheiben) getauscht!


----------



## tschobi (28. Mai 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> jo und die straitline lever:



Ich wette das Paris Hilton die auch am bike hat

Mal sehen:



kann es nicht erkennen! ;-)

ups, falsche Marke


----------



## markus92 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen,
also zuerst mal Danke für die Tipps und mag bestimt Optisch hammer aussehen, nur wenn ich die Preise mal so überflogen habe: 35 für die Sattelklemme und nochmal 70 für die Bremshebel. Soviel ist mir das rote Zug auch nicht wert  weil Funktion dürfte gleich bleiben.

Wegen Bashguard. Was wär da ein schöner für 44 Zähne?

und zum pulvern. Wer würde das machen bzw an wen müsste ich mich da wenden und was sind die ungefähren Kosten?

Ride on


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> 44 Zähne?


Ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum der so grauslich groß ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (28. Mai 2008)

Mach doch einfach das 44er ab, rüst auf 26/38 oder sowas um und mach nen schönen Rockring ran.


----------



## Fryrish (28. Mai 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> 11,4 Kg mit Pedalen (Eggbeater SL)
> 
> Habe Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und LRS (inkl. Bremscheiben) getauscht!



wiegt genau so viel wie meines 
hab sogar die selben parts wie du getauscht 
was hast du für lrs und lenker, mit gewicht bitte?


----------



## tschobi (28. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> und zum pulvern. Wer wÃ¼rde das machen bzw an wen mÃ¼sste ich mich da wenden und was sind die ungefÃ¤hren Kosten?



Direkt user khujand ansprechen. Der pulvered dir das, wenn du das mÃ¶chtest. Ein kompletter Rahmen kostet bei ihm 87â¬inkl RÃ¼ckversand.
Felgen macht er auch, schau einfach mal im link nach. Was er fÃ¼r eine Felge nimmt weiÃ ich nicht Sehr schÃ¶ne Ergebnisse.
Werde da jetzt einen Ã¤lteren hardtail rahmen schÃ¶n in grÃ¼n pulvern lassen.
Die Felge musst du dafÃ¼r natÃ¼rlich entspeichen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260&page=9


----------



## maik_87 (29. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Also ist ein L.
> Der Bashgurad ist nicht überdimensoniert, weil der bis max. 44 geht und ich vorne ein 44 drauf hab. Schön ist er nicht gerade, aber er tut seinen dienst.
> 
> Zu den roten Akzenten. Die Leitungen gefallen mir sehr gut, die bleiben, eben Geschmackssache und Felgen kommen i-wann noch rote hin, wenn das Geld da ist mit weißen Speichen
> ...





Also ich find das Rot am Bike von DIr richtig klasse..., hab ich an meim Canyon och gemacht nur das der Rahmen Schwarz ist un nich weiß.....


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Bashguard ist wohl immer ein Diskussionspunkt (wie z.B. Mac<>Pc, VW<>Opel, Die Maus<>Sesamstraße...)
Überlege zur Zeit, ob ich an meinem ESX auch einen dranmachen soll, da ich letztens auf meinem Hometrail recht
häufig fast-angeeckt wäre bzw. die "Ruppel"-Fahrt unterbrochen hab.
Fürs 44er-Kettenblatt werd ich mir die Rockringe von NC-17 und Shaman-Racing anschauen. Schaun mehr mal, 
ob die Messe in Willingen mehr Erkenntnisse bringt.


----------



## eLw00d (29. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh auch garnicht warum man zwei Kettenblätter an so ein Bike montiert und dann auch noch so ein großes 44er...  

Komplett ohne Kettenführung kann doch eigentlich, bei artgerechter Haltung, garnicht funktionieren.
Klar, zur Eisdiele und zurück kommt man damit schon.

Willst du den Bashguard nicht auch noch außenrum rot anmalen? Sieht bestimmt genauso sch....ön aus wie bei den Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleudersturz (29. Mai 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> wiegt genau so viel wie meines
> hab sogar die selben parts wie du getauscht
> was hast du für lrs und lenker, mit gewicht bitte?




Nope Atmosphere, der satz wiegt 1510g 
Lenker: KCNC Lenker wiegt 114g

(beides gewogen mit meiner Küchenwaage -.-)


----------



## thory (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe auch mal wieder mein Canyon ausgeführt und kann hier Fotos beisteuern:



 

 

 


die Aufnahmen entstanden am ersten gefühlten Sommertag in den Bayerischen Alpen.

Gruss

Gruss


----------



## nailz (29. Mai 2008)

@thory:
Die Pics kannste tiptop im Action-Fred posten


----------



## markus92 (29. Mai 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch garnicht warum man zwei Kettenblätter an so ein Bike montiert und dann auch noch so ein großes 44er...
> 
> Komplett ohne Kettenführung kann doch eigentlich, bei artgerechter Haltung, garnicht funktionieren.
> Klar, zur Eisdiele und zurück kommt man damit schon.
> ...



Hallo,
1. hab ich 3 Kettenblätter   
2. Habe ich bereits ne Kettenführung drangemacht (siehen Bilder eine Seite zuvor)
3. Wird das Bike sicher nicht zum Eisdielen fahrn hergenommen, hat schon einige Besuche im Geißkopf hinter sich  
4. Wieso kein 44er und 3 Kettenblätter. Kette springt mir nicht ab & mit dem 44er habe ich an manchen stellen noch mehr Reserven und die andere Kettenblätter sind zum Kondition trainieren und ich habe eben mein Torque 3 dazu umgebaut und hatte da noch alles über.
5. Darf jeder seine Kritik zu meinem oder anderen Bikes äußern, nur bitte auf eine freundlichere Art und Weise und nicht diese verarschende.  

@MUD´doc
Also ich hätte ohne den Bashguard bestimmt schon 3-4 Kettenblätter kaput gemacht. Kommt halt drauf an wie du fährst. Musst du entscheiden^^


----------



## eLw00d (29. Mai 2008)

Okay sorry, hab dich als CC´ler, der mit dem bike ein bisschen auf dicke Hose machen will, eingeschätzt.

3 kettenblätter _ohne_ Kettenführung lassen nämlich solche Schlüsse zu.


----------



## DaSilva69 (29. Mai 2008)

Das ist hier ja schon nen ziemlicher Megathread und ich habe gesucht, aber nicht wirklich Bilder von nem Spectral AX gefunden ...

Kann da mal ein Spectral-Owner ein paar Bilder einstellen und ein paar Erfahrungsberichte abgeben?

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Spectral und dem Nerve XC  

Auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau sind mir beide untergekommen und ich bin ein wenig ratlos. 

Als ambitionierter Wiedereinsteiger (aus der Bonner Region) habe ich es vor meiner Haustür nun wirklich nicht mit den Hochalpen zu tun ...

Ich möchte aber stringend an mir arbeiten und schließe den AlpenX für das nächste Jahr nicht völlig aus ...

Bei dem Spectral (mein Favorit) habe ich aber die Befürchtung, dass das Ding "zu weich" für meine knapp 100 Kilo ist und ich darauf hänge wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Kann das jemand bestätigen/ entkräften?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2008)

DaSilva69 schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja schon nen ziemlicher Megathread und ich habe gesucht, aber nicht wirklich Bilder von nem Spectral AX gefunden ...
> 
> Kann da mal ein Spectral-Owner ein paar Bilder einstellen und ein paar Erfahrungsberichte abgeben?
> 
> ...



Für das XC kann ich das entkräften. Als ebenfalls lustiger 0,1 tonner   sitze ich auf dem XC sehr gut. Zu weich gibt es nicht wirklich. Alles eine Sache der Einstellung. Natürlich gibt es wie überall vorlieben. Habe mit dem XC einen Alpencross gemacht und war total zufrieden  

Hatte das Spectral auch mal im Auge aber leider nicht die notwendigen finanziellen Reserven  

Von den Werten auf dem Papier wäre das Spectral eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Man könnte dann sagen, man sitzt eher im Bike als auf dem Bike. Verstehst du was ich fühle?  

Ich würde es mal so empfehlen: Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt --> Spectral ansonsten das XC   Und überhaupt --> Hauptsache CANYON!  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2008)

@thory: ah, da warst ja mal wieder fesch unterwegs!

Ad Sommertag: hier in Salzburg hat's schon seit Tagen bis zu 34°C -- für meinen Geschmack schon zu viel...
(beim Diplomarbeitsschreiben;  am Bike ist's mir egal)


----------



## thory (30. Mai 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @thory: ah, da warst ja mal wieder fesch unterwegs!
> ...
> (beim Diplomarbeitsschreiben;  am Bike ist's mir egal)



Na, ich kann Dir doch nicht nachstehen 
Diplomarbeit ist bei mir schon ne Weile her.  

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## canYOn_/ (30. Mai 2008)

geiles radlZ @markus92. Die roten Akzente finde ich persönlich auch ganz gut. 
Mich wundert nur, dass die Felge am HR bei DEM Bike noch am Leben ist.

Meine hat sich letztes WE in Mügelbergen (bei einem Sturz) brutal verabschiedet.  





...und so sieht's nach dem Zentrieren aus.




Mal schauen was da für eine als Ersatz kommt.... Evtl. greife ich auch zu DT 6.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2008)

@canYOn_/

so ähnlich sah meine vorne auch aus nach dem Sturz beim CAI-DOM. Nicht ganz so langgezogen, dafür noch weiter seitlich verschoben .....

Ich hab jetzt einen Satz EX1750 und bin im Moment noch sehr glücklich damit.

Ich konnte jetzt auch die originalen Sun SOS P1 mit Dirty Flea abwiegen (ohne Bremsscheibe und Kassette): ziemlich genau 2kg, macht also 250g Ersparniss in meinem Fall...


----------



## markus92 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ja die Felge hat aber auch scho achter und höhenschlag >2mm, deswegen werde ich mir auch bald die Bitch Wippa holen. 
Zur 6.1D Die ist sußper, fahre ich vorne und hat weder höhen noch seitenschlag


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Mai 2008)

Bei mir aber schon einige Dellen die 6,1D , is halt weng weich muss man die Augen offen lassen und denn gro?en Steinen ausweichen .


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Mai 2008)

Die Felge kannst de nun als Schwenkergrill benutzen


----------



## markus92 (30. Mai 2008)

Bei welchem Sturz ist den das passiert? Dir gehts aber schon gut?


----------



## DaBot (31. Mai 2008)

Es ist da!!


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Mai 2008)

NICE!!

Die Roten Felgen sehen immer verdammt cool aus!! Viel Spaß beim Biken!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2008)

Sag mal wie du mit dem Vorbau/Lenker  zurechtkommst oder ob der dir zu niedrig(schmal ist. Scheinst ja dieselbe Grösse wie ich zu sein, daher.


----------



## DaBot (31. Mai 2008)

Jepp, werd ich machen...

Lieg leider mit Mandelentzündung flach, ganz toll, musste es aber trotzdem gestern abholen   Werde morgen mal mit dem Bus wo hochfahren damit ichs wenistens bergab bewegen kann  

Nur vom draufsitzen fühlt sichs gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Mai 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Sturz ist den das passiert? Dir gehts aber schon gut?



ich habe mich nach einem double voll aufs Maul (Vorderrad) bei ca. 35-40 Km/h gepackt. Das war bis jetzt der schlimmste MTB-Sturz gewesen. 

Kratzer und Wunden ist kein Ding - gehören sozusagen zu MTB-Szene 
Das einzig schlimme bei dem Sturz war, dass ich beim Stürzen den Lenker in den Bauch gekriegt habe   . Werde erst morgen zum ersten Mal zum Fahrrad greifen.

Bemerkenswert ist, dass ich MET Parachute drauf hatte, der eigentlich einen schlechten Ruf hat, was Stabilität angeht. Nach dem Sturz habe ich eine ordentliche Delle und viele Kratzer am Helm entdeckt. Er hat einen richtig bösen Aufprall einwandfrei überstanden . Ich werde mir trotz dieser positiven Erfahrung einen ordentlichen FF-Helm für DH-Strecken zulegen. 

An dem Tag haben noch 2 profi-DH-Fahrer krass gestützt. 
Entweder war der Tag so richtig besch..en 
oder hat der neue überdimensionierte 5 Meter Drop eine schlechte Ausstrahlung


----------



## androsch5378 (31. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Es ist da!!




Hallo;

Was ich recht komisch finde ist die Verlegeart von der Bremsleitung !!!  
Warumm haben die das beim 2008 Model seitlich montiert, sieht ja nicht so Prickelnd aus. Wennst mal am Unterrorh schaust sind da noch Gewindelöcher drinn ? Die währen nähmlich für die Halteklammern der Bremsleitung. Bei meinem FRX/2007 haben´s die Bremsleitung unten angebracht !

Naja soll jezt kein grosse Problem sein nur find ichs ein wenig seltsam  


Guck mal Model 2007:






Mein Geiles Stück  

Auch das Schaltseil habens da noch Ordentlicher Verlgegt:


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Mai 2008)

Würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten die haben die Maschinen für die Bohrlöcher umgestellt oder sie meinen, das de dir die Leitungen unterhalb eher beschädigen oder abreißen kannst als Seitlich. 

So würde ich das jetzt einfach mal in den Raum stellen!!


----------



## androsch5378 (31. Mai 2008)

HY *canYOn*


Alter das ist wohl ein Fettes Teil  

Respekt


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> HY *canYOn*
> 
> Alter das ist wohl ein Fettes Teil
> 
> Respekt




mal schauen wer da Eier aus Stahl und ein *KLEIN* bisschen Glück hat .

Sobald der Drop fertig ist, werde ich unbedingt mit ner Camera vorbeischauen.


----------



## markus92 (31. Mai 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich habe mich nach einem double voll aufs Maul (Vorderrad) bei ca. 35-40 Km/h gepackt. Das war bis jetzt der schlimmste MTB-Sturz gewesen.



Sau geile Sache die da steht  , musst unbedingt Vids reinstellen und wo ist das?

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du dann die Kante der Landung mit dem Hinterrad erwischt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (1. Juni 2008)

Der Drop wird ja mal richtig gut xD .
Sieht intressant aus und hoch hehe...


----------



## androsch5378 (1. Juni 2008)

Wer den Mut hat der hat wirklich harte Eier  !!!!!

 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## canYOn_/ (1. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Sau geile Sache die da steht  , musst unbedingt Vids reinstellen und wo ist das?


In Berlin, schaust du HIER

Heute hat dort DH-Rennen stattgefunden. Da war ich mit  Cam unterwegs




markus92 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du dann die Kante der Landung mit dem Hinterrad erwischt hast?



Ne, das war definitiv nicht ne Kante gewesen. 
Ich bin wesentlich weiter/höher geflogen als "notwendig" war. Als mein Kopf Bodenkontakt hatte, war das HR ganz oben --> dann krachte das HR mit voller Wucht von der Seite... So kam es dann zu einer schönen "8"


----------



## DaBot (2. Juni 2008)

@ Androsch: Da ist bei mir der Umwerferzug... Schau mal weiter oben beim ES, da ist das auch so, dass die Bremsleitung aussen läuft.


----------



## Astaroth (2. Juni 2008)

Dere an alle FRX Besitzer,

wer kann mir ein Bild von der Mutter zeigen die an meinem Bike fehlt?







Die Mutter hat sich am WE im Bikepark verabschiedet 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (3. Juni 2008)




----------



## Astaroth (3. Juni 2008)

OK, Super Danke!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## markus92 (3. Juni 2008)

Wie hast du den die "Mutter" verloren? War die nich gscheid angezogen oder wie konnte das geschehen?


----------



## 666 (3. Juni 2008)

wie kann es sein das sich am frx muttern lösen (wichtige Verbindungen)


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juni 2008)

Ein par Pics vom FRX   !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (3. Juni 2008)

Schönes Teil!
Wahrscheinlich das einzige Bike in dem der Subrosa gut aussieht...


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Juni 2008)

Lecker Bilder die de da gemacht hast. Aber da hast de auch eine schöne Umgebung ausgesucht für die Bilder!!


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juni 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Lecker Bilder die de da gemacht hast. Aber da hast de auch eine schöne Umgebung ausgesucht für die Bilder!!



War heut wider mal seit meinem Leogang-Chrash das erstemal am Bike und dan hab ich mir heut mal ne gemütlich Runde gemacht.


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juni 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!
> Wahrscheinlich das einzige Bike in dem der Subrosa gut aussieht...



Subrosa...  Check i ned


----------



## E=MC² (3. Juni 2008)

Der Sattel ist doch ein Spank Subrosa, oder?


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Juni 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist doch ein Spank Subrosa, oder?



AHHHH alles klar     Richtig


----------



## xstephanx (3. Juni 2008)

Feine Fotos Andreas, oida du Sack, morgen gehn ma a Runde biken und machen von meinem Teil auch mal Fotos hahaha...


----------



## dawncore (3. Juni 2008)

bei solchen Bildern möchte man sein HT sofort wegschmeißen und ein Torque bestellen!


----------



## markus92 (3. Juni 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> bei solchen Bildern möchte man sein HT sofort wegschmeißen und ein Torque bestellen!



Das ist auch die einzig richtige Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (3. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den die "Mutter" verloren? War die nich gscheid angezogen oder wie konnte das geschehen?



Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte. Mal schauen ob morgen auf Arbeit jemand so lieb ist und mir so ein Teil bastelt !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> bei solchen Bildern möchte man sein HT sofort wegschmeißen und ein Torque bestellen!



Sagt der mit dem Liteville Fully...  

Im Ernst, für seinen Zweck ist das Torque super, aber HT/FR sollte man nicht mal im Scherz vergleichen.
 

Die einen sind schneller bergab, am nächsten Berg Richtung aufwärts sollte man sich solch massive Schritte aber zweimal überlegen


----------



## nailz (4. Juni 2008)

Hier eine paar Parts meines ESX, ich hoffe es gefällt(sry, Bilder sind bei besch****nen Lichtverhältnis mit internem Blitz und nicht nachbearbeitet):


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den die "Mutter" verloren? War die nich gscheid angezogen oder wie konnte das geschehen?



vielleicht mit vaseline statt loctite eingesetzt..


----------



## Astaroth (4. Juni 2008)

Dere,

eine neue "Mutter", von einem Kollegen für mich angefertigt und von mir mit Loctite gesichert.







MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Wuudi (5. Juni 2008)

Endlich wieder im hochalpinen Gelände unterwegs 

Canyon ES-Lyrik und Canyon W*ES* 













zwei weitere "Action"-Fotos gibts im anderen Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (5. Juni 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> 
> eine neue "Mutter", von einem Kollegen für mich angefertigt und von mir mit Loctite gesichert.
> 
> ...



Du eigentich sind da Löcher drinnen damit man die Mutter gegenhalten kann um sie richtig Fest zu knall´n. Will ja nicht hir Klug********n, oder haste es mit ner Zange gegen gehalten ?


----------



## Newmi (5. Juni 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Du eigentich sind da Löcher drinnen damit man die Mutter gegenhalten kann um sie richtig Fest zu knall´n. Will ja nicht hir Klug********n, oder haste es mit ner Zange gegen gehalten ?



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, als die Mutter gesehen hab!


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2008)

Schaut aus, als ob sie in 11 und 5 Uhr Position etwas abgeflacht ist. Da kann man anpacken. Wenns dann gegen fest geht, dreht sie sich evtl. gar nicht mehr mit... dann würds passen.

Oder, Asta?


----------



## Astaroth (5. Juni 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Wenns dann gegen fest geht, dreht sie sich evtl. gar nicht mehr mit... dann würds passen.
> 
> Oder, Asta?



Dere,
richtig erkannt!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Co1n (5. Juni 2008)

So Leute meine neue Gabel is heute gekommen 










Nixon Elite. Passt optimal in den Rahmen  .

Und obwohl nigelnagelneu spricht sie schon butterweich an  .

MfG Co1n


----------



## E=MC² (5. Juni 2008)

Der Lenkwinkel schaut fast ein bisschen flach aus.
Mit der Shiver hats mir besser gefallen, war individueller...


----------



## Triturbo (5. Juni 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> ...
> Mit der Shiver hats mir besser gefallen, war individueller...



Sehe ich auch so! Sieht zwar immer noch schön aus aber vorher war es, wie von E=MC² gesagt hat, individueller.


----------



## Co1n (5. Juni 2008)

Also mir gefallen neben USD Gabeln eigtl auch nur Manitous mit der hinteren Brücke optisch. Und daneben hat sie halt die ideale Einbauhöhe. Mir gefällts so besser. Aber die Shiver schmeiß ich ja nich weg .

Ride on!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Juni 2008)

Gute entscheidung , hab die selbe im Ghost perfekt für Enduro .


----------



## MTBnoob (6. Juni 2008)

Yeah, sieht klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spartec (6. Juni 2008)

So, bin endlich auch mal dazu gekommen ein, zwei Bilder auf den Rechner zu laden. Zwar nicht in der besten Quali, aber immerhin...


----------



## DaBot (7. Juni 2008)

Rote Laufräder sind die Macht


----------



## Fryrish (7. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Rote Laufräder sind die Macht



ansichtssache


----------



## Röhrich10 (7. Juni 2008)

Spectral ax9

Seit 4 Tagen meins - einfach geil!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2008)

Ah, ein seltenes Modell...!

In der Größe (XL, nehme ich an?) ist das Oberrohr deutlich flacher als auf den Shopfotos -- da wirkt das Rad ganz anders...


----------



## MTBnoob (7. Juni 2008)

@Spartec, um die Laufräder beneide ich dich... werde ich mir vllt. auch irgendwann mal für mein AM 6 holen...


----------



## Röhrich10 (7. Juni 2008)

XL ist richtig. Klobig sieht das Rad nur von oben aus, wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt, Der Rahmen ist nähmlich breiter als die Reifen - etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sonst is alles top.


----------



## Spartec (7. Juni 2008)

@MTBnoob
Ja, die ESX-Käufer hatten bei den diesjährigen Modellen Glück, dass die DT Swiss-"E-2200"-Laufräder basismässig verbaut wurden. In der aktuellen Bike werden diese noch für schlappe 499,- EUR (Set) angepriesen... Sehen schon ganz geil aus, aber für den Preis nachrüsten?


----------



## Röhrich10 (7. Juni 2008)

die laufräder sind echt schnell - bin heut auf meiner Hausrunde gleich neue Rekordzeit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBnoob (7. Juni 2008)

@Spartec, kosten die nicht 370? oder beziehen sich die 499 auf den UVP?
Naja, die Sun Ringlé werden hoffentlich stabil sein... finde leider nirgends Erfahrungen dazu...


----------



## Spartec (7. Juni 2008)

@MTBnoob
Richtig, die Bike-Redaktion ist wohl vom UVP ausgegangen. Habe gerade mal geschaut: bei H&S gibt es sie schon für 359,- EUR - quasi ein Schnäppchen  . Aber Du bist doch mit Deinen Sun Ringlé-Felgen + Deore XT-Naben auch ganz gut bedient...


----------



## nailz (8. Juni 2008)

Röhrich10 schrieb:


> die laufräder sind echt schnell - bin heut auf meiner Hausrunde gleich neue Rekordzeit gefahren



Dämpfer- und Gabelsetup scheinen auch zu passen, Federweg annähernd voll ausgenutzt  
aaaaber: Die gelben Ventilkappen beissen in meinen Äuglein


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. Juni 2008)

....gelöscht....


----------



## nailz (8. Juni 2008)

edit


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. Juni 2008)

@nailz : 

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (8. Juni 2008)

der kampf an der eisdiele ist eben hart


----------



## frank-man (8. Juni 2008)

XL ist viel zu groß für den Wald ! ;-)
ps: Olé Oé ! Gewonnen ! 2:0


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2008)

Sodele, hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht,
aber leider nur mit Handy!
[URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=09062008143ws5.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2008)

Und noch eins!
[URL=http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=09062008145kz2.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2008)

Und dann nochmal eins!


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Juni 2008)

Ja dieses Bike ist sowas von geil... Ups ich hab ja auch eins stimmt ja 
Schöne Bagger habt ihr da bei euch!


----------



## djsouth2004 (9. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Bike ind er Schaufel sieht cool aus

Hier mal eins von mir kurz vor der Ausfahrt...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

XL:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/117779]
	
[/URL]

Nun sacht bloss nicht dass die Stütze zu weit raus ist   ist praktisch wenn die MAX Markierung die Bergauffahrposition ist....

Geändert: Lenker VRO Vector Lowriser, Sunline Logo Grips, Sattel (provisorisch) und natürlich der geniale Schrumpfschlauch...
Die MM2.5 passen hinten nicht wirklich.


----------



## holgman (9. Juni 2008)

nur mal so, weils schön gewesen ist... grüsse jungs..!


----------



## vitello (11. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ....und natürlich der geniale Schrumpfschlauch...



geniale Idee! Werd ich mir doch glatt abkupfern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (12. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> XL:
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/117779]
> 
> ...



hey cx, erstmal gratulation zum neuen hobel  du bist ein riese, da ist die max-markierung schon ne riskante nummer, mal sehen ob der rahmen das lange aushält. ich hab auf die art schon zwei alurahmen zerstört, jedoch noch kein canyon  

wie kann es sein, dass bei den MM so wenig platz hinten ist? zum glück fahren die sich noch ab...


----------



## biketunE (14. Juni 2008)

Mein GC 7.0 ist ein Jahr alt geworden, da dachte ich spendiere dem kleinen Teil mal ein paar Bilder.


Alle Bilder: Hier


Und das letzte Bild ist meine Alternative...


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juni 2008)

@ biketunE

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142411&d=1213448509

Mit so einem Lenker könnte ich nicht fahren  .
Aber sehr schöner Sattel!


----------



## vitello (14. Juni 2008)

biketunE schrieb:


> Mein GC 7.0 ist ein Jahr alt geworden, da dachte ich spendiere dem kleinen Teil mal ein paar Bilder.



Glückwunsch zum Einjährigen ...ich stell schonmal den alkoholfreien Champagner kalt


----------



## le duy nhut (14. Juni 2008)

Fährt jemand ein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz 2008er Modell?


----------



## Fryrish (15. Juni 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> @ biketunE
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142411&d=1213448509
> 
> ...



was paßt dir am lenker nicht


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

Denke mal schmal und gerade.
Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## T!ll (15. Juni 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz 2008er Modell?



Ja ich!!


----------



## le duy nhut (15. Juni 2008)

Hast du ein schönes  Bild davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (16. Juni 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Hast du ein schönes  Bild davon?



Dass man in einer Gallerie darum bitten muss


----------



## tschobi (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
war das Wochenende in Willingen auf dem bike festival bei uns in der Nähe. Muss gestehen, das ich keine 20min am Cayon Stand war! 
Gab einfach zuviele andere tolle Dinge zu sehen.  
Aber ein paar Eindrücke konnte ich aber trotzdem Einfangen.


----------



## T!ll (16. Juni 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Dass man in einer Gallerie darum bitten muss



So dann endlich mal meins  XC 8.0 in Größe L (2008)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Hier mal wieder mein "altes" 07er Torque8.0





neu sind 36er mittleres Blatt, FSA Bashguard (statt selbstgedrehter Aluscheibe), andere KeFü Rolle (wieder selbstbau) und das 08er Modell der Lyrik (fährt sich angenehmer und passt durch den matten Lack  besser als die alte, die auf Garantie weg war)


----------



## nailz (17. Juni 2008)

@Crazy-Racer: Pass auf mit Viechern im Hintergrund! Meinem Daddy wurde mal von Straußen walnussgrosse Stücke aus dem Sattel gepickt


----------



## GerhardO (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo tschobi!

Sollte man den Typen kennen?! Sorry, ich habs nicht so mit der "Szene"! 

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. Juni 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Hallo tschobi!
> 
> Sollte man den Typen kennen?! Sorry, ich habs nicht so mit der "Szene"!
> 
> Gerhard



tibor simai


----------



## pjfa (17. Juni 2008)

24h @ Lissabon


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Juni 2008)

Bobby Root nutzt die Auslagen-Theke als Northshore-Trainig.
Also... Prospekte weg und Root drauf - man siehe den missmutigen Blick des Standpersonals  
(O-Ton: "WAS macht der DA?") Anschließend zeigte er noch seine Trial-Fähigkeiten indem er mehrfach nur 
auf den Hinterreifen und dann auf nur den Vorderreifen herumsprang. Er macht das mal eben so mit dem 
17 kg-Ding als würden wir geschnitten Brot kaufen  
Tja, kein Helm! Aber was will man bei einem Verrückten noch kaputt machen?!? 



 Kein Canyon, aber einfach Super die Jungs.
Beim Dirtbike-Contest in Willingen 08. Ich glaub, das ist ein Superman-Seatgrab (so wird er wenigstens im MotoX genannt)
Das Foto entstand, als die Jungs noch bei "Warmfahren"(!) waren. Respekt!  
Leider war dann auch der Ersatz-Akku leer, so dass ich leider Rob-J auf seinen Stitched nicht mehr fotografieren konnte 

Mit Tibor Simai auch ein paar Worte gewechselt bevor ihn leider wieder die Termine einholten. Absolut sympatisch und toller Kerl.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juni 2008)

Toller Typ, der Root, vor allem der Helm ist ja obercool und unkaputtbar.


----------



## Schulle (17. Juni 2008)

so, nun stell ich meines auch mal rein.....is noch fast alles original, aber demnächst kommt 36 KB + KF + BG
drofff


----------



## dawncore (17. Juni 2008)

@ Crazy-Racer

wie ist der Sattel, kann man sich da bequem auch für Touren draufpflanzen?


----------



## Highsider84 (17. Juni 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Bobby Root nutzt die Auslagen-Theke als Northshore-Trainig.
> Also... Prospekte weg und Root drauf - man siehe den missmutigen Blick des Standpersonals
> (O-Ton: "WAS macht der DA?") Anschließend zeigte er noch seine Trial-Fähigkeiten indem er mehrfach nur
> auf den Hinterreifen und dann auf nur den Vorderreifen herumsprang. Er macht das mal eben so mit dem
> ...



der man is der absolute wahnsinn, ich mag ihn egal wie verrückt er ist.

@MUD´doc was war das denn für ein stand ? der typ im hintergrund schaut echt en bischen skeptisch, aber ihre "theke" läd ja auch richtig zu northshore übungen ein... lol


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Juni 2008)

@ Highsider84
Das ist der "Willingen Bikearena"-Stand. Im Hintergrund geht es zur "Action-Arena" der BIKE, hinter mir befand sich
die "Pirate"-Verkaufsfläche von Ron und zur Rechten ist dann, über der Kreuzung, die "Canyon"-Messefläche.
Wie auch tschobi schont meinte, es gab viel zu sehen, dass man für solche Schnappschüsse schon Glück haben mußte.
Im Vergleich zu meiner Gegend hier muß ich schon sagen: Endlich normale Menschen! ;]


----------



## frankZer (18. Juni 2008)

Hier mal nen aktuelles Bild vom Torque


----------



## chaz (18. Juni 2008)

Na, dann stelle ich auch mal was aktuelles in grün hier rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (18. Juni 2008)

Und hier noch mein braunes


----------



## outfaced (19. Juni 2008)

würde bitte jemand so nett sein und einige Nahaufnammen von dem 4Link machen ...
Das Ding hier meine ich





Mich interessiert die Befestigung zum Sitzrohr und hinten - wie es gemacht wurde

Danke


----------



## nailz (19. Juni 2008)

@ outfaced: Habe die 3 u.ä. in meiner Gallerie













Hilft dir das....?


----------



## outfaced (19. Juni 2008)

jep 

fehlt mir jetzt nur noch eins von der Seite




quasi von hinten und von oben und einbißchen schräg


----------



## Co1n (20. Juni 2008)

Bittschö:
















Gruß


----------



## outfaced (20. Juni 2008)

perfekt 
danke


----------



## DaSilva69 (20. Juni 2008)

Röhrich10 schrieb:


> Spectral ax9
> 
> Seit 4 Tagen meins - einfach geil!!!



Sehr geil ... endlich mal ein Spectral!

Bei der Rahmengröße wirst Du ja entsprechend groß sein und auch nicht gerade zu den absoluten Leichtgewichten (also relativ  )gehören ... Erzähl doch bitte mal etwas zum Fahrverhalten (Wippen etc.). Wie sieht so Dein klassisches Einsatzgebiet aus?

Vielen Dank schon mal und viel Spaß mit dem Kracher!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Co1n (21. Juni 2008)

Hey Jungs hab mal eine Frage an euch:

Will mir eloxierte Schrauben fürs Cockpit bestellen und bin unsicher welche Farbe ich nehmen soll. Schwarz wäre natürlich stilsicher, aber bissl Farbe hat ja auch was. 
Blau würde mir auch gefallen (eher passend zu den Hope Teilen (gunsmoke)). Aber is da doch die Gefahr das es zu bunt wird....

Was meint ihr? Oder doch knalliges Gelb 




Danke für Anregungen!!!

Gruß


----------



## maik_87 (21. Juni 2008)

jaaaa.., also ich bin ein fan on farbe m bike.., vorallem bei o ein schwarzen stück.. 

Also ich hab meinem bike rote schrauben verpasst und nokons.... Aber is nich jedem sein dind, is halt geschmackssache. 

Aber bei Vorbau, Lenger, Bremssattel, Sattelstütze darfs DU auf KEINEN fall bute Alu-schrauben verwenden!!!!
Da musste de Titan verwenden die gibt es aber auch in verschiedenen Farben.., sinn halt ne ganze ecke teurer als die alu-scchrauben...!!


Hmm.., was mir gerade auffällt bei deim Bike.., wo is der Vorderrad bremshebel und tigger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (21. Juni 2008)

Oh ja Titanschrauben kosten ja mal echt net wenig... :/ 
Aber aus Gründen der Sicherheit werd ich sicher Titan nehmen.
Weil du grad fragtest: Heute ist mein Canyon endlich komplett  (fahrtechnisch^^)

08 XT Shifter / der andere kommt nach




nochmal im Ganzen .)




Befestigung zwischen Bremshebel und Griff möglich, indem man die Ganganzeige abbaut:




und mein 08er XTR Umwerfer  Das Schaltwerk wird wenn möglich noch gegen ein 2006er XTR getauscht.




Ride on!


----------



## maik_87 (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm.., der lenkwinkel auf dem letzten Foto von deim bike sieht ja ganz schön steil aus...!! Oder täuscht das...??


----------



## -Schrecke- (22. Juni 2008)

Könnte vllt sein, dass das Hinterrad n bisschen in der Luft hängt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juni 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Hmm.., der lenkwinkel auf dem letzten Foto von deim bike sieht ja ganz schön steil aus...!! Oder täuscht das...??


Das HR hängt erhöht...


@co1n: hast du das Radl jetzt eigentlich auch schon mal bewegt oder bastelst du an dem seit einem halben Jahr nur herum?


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das HR hängt erhöht...
> 
> 
> @co1n: hast du das Radl jetzt eigentlich auch schon mal bewegt oder bastelst du an dem seit einem halben Jahr nur herum?



ach wieso, nur weil es so sauber ist wie frisch aus dem Karton, und zuerst kein, dann nur ein Umwerfer, und jetzt sogar ein Schaltbarer dran ist?
zumindest konnte man die Federgabel als "wenig gefahren" weiterverkaufen...
Aber fahren wirds erst, wenn ein 08er XTR Schaltwerk, und bunte aluschrauben dran sind


----------



## Co1n (22. Juni 2008)

du musst es ja wissen erkan. is mir ehrlich gesagt zu doof mich blöd anmachen lassen zu müssen, nur weil jemand anhand von Bildern (wegen Umkbauten numal in der Wohung!!) sagen kann wie ich mein Fahrrad bewege.

Is nunmal eine Galerie und wenn ich was verändere stell ichs halt hier rein. 

Vllt kannst du ja sowas akzeptieren. Der geistige Horizont is der Abstand zwischen Brett und Kopf............

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juni 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> ....is mir ehrlich gesagt zu doof mich blöd anmachen lassen zu müssen, ...
> 
> Vllt kannst du ja sowas akzeptieren. Der geistige Horizont is der Abstand zwischen Brett und Kopf............



ich sehe wir verstehen uns

ach ja, wieso nölst du nur mich zu, ich bin wohl nicht der einzige mit dem Gedanken, von daher, sehe ich meine Meinung nicht so ganz als abwegig.


----------



## Werner Amort (24. Juni 2008)




----------



## para1236 (24. Juni 2008)

Hier einmal mein Torque


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2008)

para1236 schrieb:


> Hier einmal mein Torque
> Anhang anzeigen 142840


Als ich letztes Jahr dort war, war's brutal gatschig...

...die BigBettys waren heillos überfordert. Lustig war's dennoch, wenn auch enorm sturzreich... 

Wie war's bei dir?


----------



## para1236 (24. Juni 2008)

War letzten Samstag dort. Wollte die Strecke einfach mal sehen.
Ohne Ausflüge in die Botanik gings bei mir nicht.
Teilweise war's recht schmierig und die BigBetty's sind halt nicht die richtigen Reifen für diese Strecke.
Ist mir fast etwas zu heftig. Mir sind einfach flachere Trails mit mehr Flow lieber. Bin anschließend noch vom Grünberg in Gmunden runtergefahren. Solche Strecken liegen mir schon mehr.


----------



## Schulle (25. Juni 2008)

@Co1n

Mal ne Frage. Ich sehe Du baust Deinen Dämpfer mal
so mal und mal so herum rein. Ist das Ansprech-
verhalten da unterschiedlich?

Im übrigen find ich es eigentlich normal, wenn man
sein Bike pflegt (säubert). Ich mein die Teile kosten
nun mal alle ein haufen EUS, da schadet Pflege be-
stimmt nicht. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Sonntags Ihr
Auto putzen.....hat auch ein bissel mit Werterhaltung zu tun, denke ich.


----------



## Stompy (25. Juni 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Im übrigen find ich es eigentlich normal, wenn man
> sein Bike pflegt (säubert). Ich mein die Teile kosten
> nun mal alle ein haufen EUS, da schadet Pflege be-
> stimmt nicht. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Sonntags Ihr
> Auto putzen.....hat auch ein bissel mit Werterhaltung zu tun, denke ich.



Aber putzen und Langlebigkeit stehen in keinem direkten Zusammenhang. Weder beim Auto, noch beim Bike. Ein Auto das jeden Sonntag von Hand gewaschen wird fährt nicht länger als eines das nur gelegentlich mit dem Schlauch abgesprüht wird. 

Und gerade bei Fullies kann sich häufiges Putzen sogar negativ auswirken, wenn Wasser in die Lager kommt. Die Jungs von Santa Cruz haben da sogar mal nen Langzeit-Test gemacht und festgestellt dass häufiges Waschen die Lager stärker verschleißt als häufiges Fahren. Wie genau der Test jetzt im einzelnen war ist natürlich etwas fraglich, aber die Tendenz ist klar.

Soweit ich weiß sind die einzigen Stellen am Bike, an denen Dreck sich auf die Lebensdauer der Teile auswirkt, der Antrieb und die Laufflächen von Gabel und Dämpfer. 
Wobei da natürlich Schmieren noch wichtiger ist als putzen. Beziehungsweise putzen ohne Nachschmieren eher schädlich ist.


----------



## Schulle (25. Juni 2008)

@Stompy

da ist was dran............


Mit putzen ist ja auch das Warten (inkl. schmieren)
gemeint. "Putzen" klingt etwas unglücklich. Aber ich denke  das hier ist der falsche Fred......
soll ja was mit Bildern sein


----------



## Co1n (25. Juni 2008)

@ Schulle: Also der Unterschied ist minimal. Im 'umgedrehten' Zustand spricht er minimal sensibler an. So zumindest mein Eindruck. Aber es gibt zuviele Nachteile, die gegen diese Einbauvariante sprechen.... von daher.


----------



## moloko-c (26. Juni 2008)

Ein Canyon auf dem Eselsweg (Sorry für die schlechte Belichtung ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (26. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das weisse Teil auf´m Vorbau?


----------



## le duy nhut (27. Juni 2008)

Tacho


----------



## Schulle (27. Juni 2008)

Eigenbau?


----------



## moloko-c (27. Juni 2008)

Habe vor der Tour nochmal schnell die Bremsen entlüftet und dazu den Tacho (HAC4 Black) abmontiert, leider hat es mit der Tachomontage nicht so geklappt und mir ist die Plastikschiene abgeplatzt (wie einigen hier im Forum auch schon)... Ist echt sehr instabil die Halterung ...

Musste mir auf die Schnelle mit einem Isolierband behelfen ...


----------



## Schulle (27. Juni 2008)

wie sagt man so schön: Ein schönes Bike entstellt
nüschts.....


Wie bist Du mit dem Bike denn so zufrieden?
Will meiner besseren Hälfte zu weihnachten
ein Bike schenken. Hatte da das XC 6.0 ins Auge
gefasst (hab Ihr genörgle satt, das alle ein Fully
haben und Sie mit nem HT fahren muss )


----------



## maik_87 (27. Juni 2008)

HT is besser.., viel wenige wartungsarbeit...


----------



## warc (27. Juni 2008)

hatte am mittwoch die kamera dabei und ein paar fotos geschossen.

zum einfahren







im wald


----------



## moloko-c (28. Juni 2008)

@Schulle
Ist ein gutes Teil... Nur manchmal könnte es ein wenig mehr Federweg sein... Dafür geht es wiederrum bergauf sehr gut... Also wie immer die gleiche Diskussion, einen Tod muss man sterben...


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


>



Was haben die blauen Teile an den Naben für einen Nutzen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Was haben die blauen Teile an den Naben für einen Nutzen?


Dumme Frage, die Putzen die Nabe... 
Wenn andere Leute sich Gummitierchen als Klingel an den Lenker machen können, kann ick mir och Putzringe ran machen!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, die Putzen die Nabe...
> Wenn andere Leute sich Gummitierchen als Klingel an den Lenker machen können, kann ick mir och Putzringe ran machen!



Ok, ich dachte, dass die gut aussehen sollen


----------



## g!zmo (28. Juni 2008)

sieht doch geil aus  hat nicht jeder an seinem mountainbike!!


----------



## AndyStolze (28. Juni 2008)

So, mein Bike ist wieder von der Reparatur bei Canyon zurück.

Nur darf ich nicht fahren  Bleibt mir nur anschauen!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2008)

g!zmo schrieb:


> sieht doch geil aus  hat nicht jeder an seinem mountainbike!!



Mein Opa hatte sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Juni 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mein Opa hatte sowas.


Dann hatte dein Opa nicht nur Geschmack, nein er wusste auch wie er sich viel Arbeit sparen konnte. Ick find die super und wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, mir egal


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ...sich viel Arbeit sparen konnte.


Was für eine Arbeit?


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. Juni 2008)

Putzringe:

wie geil. Ich wusste gar net das sowas no hergestellt wird. 
Passt auch prima an nen All Mountain Bike


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. Juni 2008)

Mein Bike:


----------



## canYOn_/ (29. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, die Putzen die Nabe...
> Wenn andere Leute sich Gummitierchen als Klingel an den Lenker machen können, kann ick mir och Putzringe ran machen!



tja... Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Beleuchtung mit Dynamoantrieb, Katzenaugen, Klingel und dein Bike wird zum richtigen hingucker


----------



## canYOn_/ (29. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, die Putzen die Nabe...



Eins ist mir noch aufgefallen: 
es gibt keine dummen Fragen, es gibt nur blöde Antworten.


----------



## Rocco 26 (29. Juni 2008)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Mein Bike:



Wat ist dat denn für ein monströser Sattel? Der ist doch nicht Standard, oder?


----------



## tschobi (29. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> .......viel Arbeit sparen konnte.



Du bewegst dein MTB im Dreck und Schlamm und machst dir über saubere Naben Gedanken
Aber mir solls ja auch egal sein.


----------



## johnnyg (29. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Du bewegst dein MTB im Dreck und Schlamm und machst dir über saubere Naben Gedanken
> Aber mir solls ja auch egal sein.



Och saubere Naben sind och was feines  jetzt lasst ihn doch in Ruhe


----------



## maik_87 (29. Juni 2008)

naja ich sach ma so..., praktisch sinn die teile ja keine Frage.... Aber mir persönlich würden die an meim bike nich gefallen.. Is warscheinlich ein komprimiss zwischen Optik und nützlicheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa2412claus (29. Juni 2008)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Wat ist dat denn für ein monströser Sattel? Der ist doch nicht Standard, oder?



Oh Hilfe

Sind wahrscheinlich wieder 10gr. zu viel.

Das ist ein Terry Sattel. Vorher war ein Selle Italia SLK drauf und den hab ich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Werner Amort (29. Juni 2008)

sodane 
1500hm
45km
sche wars!



































Rodeneck->Vals->Fanealm->Brixnerhütte->Retour


und DSL hat heutzutage eh jeder :sigh:


----------



## Co1n (29. Juni 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> sche wars!



Glaub ich!!!


----------



## Santa2412claus (29. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## nailz (29. Juni 2008)

....sehr soulig!


----------



## ModdingFreak (29. Juni 2008)




----------



## ModdingFreak (29. Juni 2008)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/129331]
	
[/URL]


----------



## maik_87 (30. Juni 2008)

@ Werner Amort...,

wirklich sehr schöne Bilder die de da hast... Wo warste denn da unterwegs??


----------



## Werner Amort (30. Juni 2008)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> Rodeneck->Vals->Fanealm->Brixnerhütte->Retour



In Suedtirol
Koordinaten für google earth
Fanealm:  
46°53'1.81" 11°37'15.61"

Brixnerhütte:
 46°54'46.17"  11°37'13.83"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juni 2008)

.. hier mein Torque FR 8..


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuß von der Proberunde mit meinem neu konfigurierten Canyon:


----------



## Fryrish (30. Juni 2008)

viel spaß im gelände


----------



## Sado-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

Moin ! 

So, nun hat mein Canyon auch endlich eine Beule !

Gestern auf einer Abfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde hat sich leider das rechte Lenkerhörnchen an einer herunterhängenden Liane eingefädelt - also von ca. 40-45 km/h auf 0 km/h innerhalb von 0,3 Sekunden. 
Das Rad blieb sofort liegen und ich flog ein paar Meter um dann recht unsanft auf der linken Seite/Rücken noch ein paar Meter bergab zu rutschen. 
Zum Glück mit Helm (der hat aber nur ein paar Kratzer) aber bei mir Knie, Ellenbogen, Hüfte, Schulterblatt alles schön offen und abgeschürft und heute mit tollen Farben.
Aber zum Glück nichts gebrochen und auch das Rad hat nur eine kleine Beule auf dem Oberrohr abbekommen (Lenker und Sattel standen zwar "auf halb acht" - sind aber sonst nicht beschädigt).
Radlerhose nur dreckig, Trikot hat leichte Schäden oben am Schulterbereich.

Also im Großen und Ganzen noch Glück gehabt. War mal wieder alleine unterwegs und auf dem Weg habe ich noch nie jemanden getroffen obwohl ich dort oft fahre (und die dumme Liane hing da auch noch nie).

Aber kennt ihr das: Man sieht ein Hinderniss (z.B. Liane/Ast/Baumstamm) und denkt man kommt noch daran vorbei und dann wird einem klar - das paßt doch nicht !!! 
Also während des Fliegens habe ich schon gedacht: jetzt tut's gleich weh. Und dann kam der Aufschlag. Aber irgendwann mußte ja mal der erste schwerere Sturz kommen.

So lege mich jetzt wieder auf's Sofa. 

Tschüß 

    Sado-Uwe


----------



## Santa2412claus (30. Juni 2008)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

bei mir war es vor n paar wochen n Gartenzaun.... wird wieder...
in 2 wochen solltest schon wieder fahren können

nur hats bei mir leider mein vorderrad zerbröselt.

da haste schon mal auf der seite glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (30. Juni 2008)

@Sado-Uwe
Gute Besserung, Mann.
Keine gute Zeit in unserer Gegend hier. Mich hat es letzten Dienstag zerbröselt. 
Über einen abgehackte Baumwurzel rüber (bis dahin alles topp), nur als mein VR sich in aufgeweichte Schlammloch dahinter bohrte, 
da ging selbst nichts mehr trotz Ar***-hinterm-Sattel und noch versuchten VR-Hochziehen. 
In Zeitlupentempo dann vorne rüber. Noch hinbekommen, dass ich die sogenannte Judo-Rolle durchziehen konnte. Aufschlag linker Arm, 
dann den heftigen Druck auf die hintere Helmpartie (urrrrgh, hab echt das Stauchen bemerkt!), übern Nacken (leicht zerschrammt) und 
Camelbak abgerollt...
Tut alles hinten recht weh - ist geprellt und Nacken ist gestaucht (als hätte ich in der Zugluft gesessen). 
Die Ärzte waren auch ganz zufrieden, dass ich einen Helm getragen hab. Besser ist/war das. 
Wenn sowas ohne Helm gewesen wäre, dann würd ich noch heute dort mitten in der Pampa liegen.

Hmmm,... meine ganzen Crashs waren immer im langsamen Bewegungen... sollte wohl schneller durch Gelände 

BTW dem ESX ist nix passiert. Keep on rollin...


----------



## Fryrish (30. Juni 2008)

@Sado-Uwe

gute besserung

so ne delle im oberrohr gehört bei canyon irgendwie dazu, fang gar nicht an dich drüber zu ärgern, sind kampfspuren. ich hab schon zwei.


----------



## grusel07 (30. Juni 2008)

Mal etwas was ich hier in dem Thread glaub ich noch nicht gesehen habe.... von meiner Frau, am Samstag angekommen, ein WXC 5.0 ... bin selber ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## pjfa (30. Juni 2008)

ES 9.0 und LUX MR 9.0 SL


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

I like the LUX MR really nice Bike


----------



## ssirius (30. Juni 2008)

@grusel07
Das Bike von Deiner Frau schaut richtig gut aus. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Grün so gut rüberkommt. 


Im Moment tendiere ich zum Nerve AM 6.0 in weiss. Gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Wenns das aber in Pure Orange gäbe, wie auf der Homepage von Canyon beim XC 9.0 abgebildet, würde ich wohl zu dem greifen. Dummerweise ist das nur eine Sonderfarbe. 

Dieses Jahr wird es eh schwierig noch eines zu bekommen, aber mal sehen, wie die in der nächsten Saison aussehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Juni 2008)

Ist das das erste im Forum?


----------



## Wern (30. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bike und Hike Tour auf den Naafkopf:




Bikes auf der Pfälzer Hütte








Blick auf den Anfahrtsweg



In der Bildmitte die Hütte (450hm über dem Fotografen)




Ein Traum bei traumhaftem Wetter und Ausblicke bis auf Bernina und Co. 

Gruss Wern


----------



## canYOn_/ (30. Juni 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> Ein Traum bei traumhaftem Wetter und Ausblicke bis auf Bernina und Co.
> 
> Gruss Wern




 Einfach nur GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2008)

Großartig!


Aber warum habt ihr denn die armen Radln dann allein zurückgelassen....


----------



## Wern (30. Juni 2008)

Die wollten auch mal ihre Ruhe. Gab auf der Heimfahrt noch genug zum austoben.


----------



## Schulle (1. Juli 2008)

Ein Traum, die Bilder sind der Hammer!!!
DA WILL ICH AUCH HIN (Thüringer Berge kommen da nicht ganz mit )


----------



## GerhardO (1. Juli 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aber warum habt ihr denn die armen Radln dann allein zurückgelassen....



Stimmt! 

Einem Torque das Gipfelkreuz zu verwehren ist, wie wenn man den Pfarrer aus seiner Kirche aussperrt!


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (1. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein FRX


----------



## markus92 (1. Juli 2008)

sehr schön, nur da fehlt ne Bremse vorne =)


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (1. Juli 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> sehr schön, nur da fehlt ne Bremse vorne =)


 
ja die hat nach 3 4 wochen dem geist aufgegeben, war überhaubt kein druckpunkt mehr zu spüren
ging gleich zurück zu canyon


----------



## Ialocin (1. Juli 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> so ne delle im oberrohr gehört bei canyon irgendwie dazu


Das muss ich gleich mal meiner besseren Hälfte erzählen, die sich seit ein paar Wochen über eine Delle im Unterrohr ihres Nerve ESX ärgert und auch besorgt ist, dass dadurch die Stabilität leidet. Da ist ihr während einer Abfahrt ein Stein gegen geflogen. Das Rohr ist ja auch an der Stelle so dünn wie Papier.


----------



## Newmi (1. Juli 2008)

Hoschi850_0 schrieb:


> ja die hat nach 3 4 wochen dem geist aufgegeben, war überhaubt kein druckpunkt mehr zu spüren
> ging gleich zurück zu canyon



Hast du die Bremsleitung nur auf der Seite versteckt oder mit nem Verteiler beide Leitungen angeschlossen??

Nur der Neugierde halber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juli 2008)

Endlich mal schöne Fotos. Und nicht nur Federgabel die 592393xte - wie hoch war das?


----------



## Wern (2. Juli 2008)

Hütte ist auf 2100, Gipfel auf 2570 üNN.

Gruss


----------



## Duempelhuber (2. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da alle.

Grüße


----------



## Santa2412claus (2. Juli 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> Hütte ist auf 2100, Gipfel auf 2570 üNN.
> 
> Gruss



Hey,

hast du meine PN nicht bekommen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juli 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Das muss ich gleich mal meiner besseren Hälfte erzählen, die sich seit ein paar Wochen über eine Delle im Unterrohr ihres Nerve ESX ärgert und auch besorgt ist, dass dadurch die Stabilität leidet. Da ist ihr während einer Abfahrt ein Stein gegen geflogen. Das Rohr ist ja auch an der Stelle so dünn wie Papier.



Bei mir genau das gleiche. Hab mich natürlich auch sehr geärgert, aber bisher hälts.


----------



## maik_87 (3. Juli 2008)

@ pjfa

das Lux Mr sieht echt klasse aus vorallem in weiß. Bin vor zwei tagen damit Probegefahren. Leider war das Bike schwarz aber die fahreigenschaften sind sicherlich die gleichen .  biste eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Bike?? Hätt das gern als zweit bike ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UralterNorweger (4. Juli 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> das Lux Mr sieht echt klasse aus vor allem in weiß.



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Gerade angekommen und Griffe ausgetauscht. Pedale und Steinschlagschutzfolie stecken noch im Zoll.


























Martin


----------



## oo7 (4. Juli 2008)

rattengeil!! *huch* ... entschuldigung  


edit: Was ist mit deinem Bremsschlauch vorne passiert? Der wird beim Fahren schön an
der Gabel scheuern ... am Besten zwischen Laufrad und Gabel verlegen.


----------



## Newmi (4. Juli 2008)

@ UralterNorweger

Was ist das für ein Bikeständer??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a6817/fahrrad-abstellstaender.html
denke ich.

Taugt der? Wollte den vielleicht auch anschaffen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Juli 2008)

Sagen wir mal so. Die Räder stehen. Bin mit dem Teil gut zufrieden auch wenn alles ein bissel wackelt. Hab leider keinen Vergleich.


----------



## UralterNorweger (4. Juli 2008)

@ oo7:

Ich glaube, da wird nicht viel an der Gabel gescheuert, weil der Schlauch oben an der Brücke fixiert ist. Ich werde ihn aber zwischen Rad und Gabel legen, damit der unterwegs nicht irgendwo hängen bleibt.

@ Newmi:

Der Ständer macht den Job leidlich (abgesehen von 29ern mit fetten Reifen: da liegt die Nabe dann zu hoch). Wird unter diversen Marken verkauft, gibt es auch bei Rose. Habe meinen beim LBS gekauft.

Martin


----------



## nailz (4. Juli 2008)

Schönes Bike! Das Weiss sieht aus wie aus der Niveadose 
Bis die Pedale da sind: Sattel runter und als Laufrad fahren


----------



## dude2k (4. Juli 2008)

UralterNorweger schrieb:


> @ oo7:
> 
> Ich glaube, da wird nicht viel an der Gabel gescheuert, weil der Schlauch oben an der Brücke fixiert ist. Ich werde ihn aber zwischen Rad und Gabel legen, damit der unterwegs nicht irgendwo hängen bleibt.



bei meinem XC hat canyon die bremsleitung innen an der gabel entlang gelegt. find ich so auch am besten da das teil bei stürzen geschützt ist und auch von vorbeistreifenden ästen usw. nicht beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## Newmi (4. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Ständertips!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Juli 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a6817/fahrrad-abstellstaender.html
> denke ich.
> 
> Taugt der? Wollte den vielleicht auch anschaffen.



ja. der iss top. hab da 3 räder drin stehen. gibt eigentlich nur noch ein ständer der besser ist- das sind die ausstellungsständer die z:B. bei cayon rumstehen. die kosten aber auch das doppelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scoobydo (5. Juli 2008)

XC6 frisch aus dem Ei (äh Karton) geschlüpft


----------



## le duy nhut (5. Juli 2008)

Nix sehen.


----------



## Ialocin (5. Juli 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Nix sehen.



War wohl 'ne Fehlgeburt


----------



## le duy nhut (5. Juli 2008)

Ruf die Sanitöter...


----------



## skraushome (5. Juli 2008)

so anbei mal mein Bike


----------



## j0hns3n (5. Juli 2008)

Mein Torque FRX mit dem guten Flite Sattel


----------



## Duempelhuber (5. Juli 2008)

Mal ne kurze zwischenfrage:
Kann es sein das es das Torque FRX9 garnicht in der Größe L, sondern nur in S und M gibt?

Sehr schöne bikes habt ihr da übrigens.
Vor allem die Torque gefallen mir gut.

Grüße


----------



## markus92 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
nein kann nicht sein. Hab eins in L  vll. schon ausverkauft in L??


----------



## Duempelhuber (5. Juli 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein kann nicht sein. Hab eins in L  vll. schon ausverkauft in L??



Kann sein.
Auf der Canyon Page wird nur noch S und M aufgeführt.
Aber egal, will mir eh erst nächstes Jahr eins kaufen.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (5. Juli 2008)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Mein Torque FRX mit dem guten Flite Sattel



Der Flite hat so eine geile Form und passt besonders gut in so ein Gerät. Auf meinem Nerve sieht der blöd aus...............leider :/.


----------



## markus92 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,
verkaufste den Flite?
Hät da noch nen T1 Kevlar da zum tauschen =)


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Kann sein.
> Auf der Canyon Page wird nur noch S und M aufgeführt.
> Aber egal, will mir eh erst nächstes Jahr eins kaufen.
> 
> Danke für die Info.



Kleiner Tip, lies Dir mal die Canyon Seite komplett durch 

Das ist nur der aktuelle Lagerstatus!
Wenn Du auf den Geometriepart gehst kannst Du immer die hergestellten Größen sehen, die Verfügbarkeit bzw. Lieferzeit kann man über ein separates Tool abfragen.


----------



## Kasinx (5. Juli 2008)

Mir war so langweilig beim Warten auf die Zacke in Stuttgart. (war noch zu verkatertert zum selber hochtreten.


----------



## markus92 (5. Juli 2008)

Sehr gutes Bild, ab damit in den Action Thread


----------



## Boombe (6. Juli 2008)

arrr.. der gute alte marienplatz... war das heute/gestern? ich war ausnahmsweise mal richtung rotenburg/kappelberg unterwegs- mir sind die trails/DHs teilweise schon zu "trocken"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (6. Juli 2008)

skraushome schrieb:


> so anbei mal mein Bike



riser nit bar ens bleibt einfach ein opisches no go.


----------



## Kasinx (6. Juli 2008)

War gestern, dieser Lütte Trail am Degerloch war aber nicht ganz trocken, aber kurz


----------



## scoobydo (6. Juli 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> War wohl 'ne Fehlgeburt



Ne,nur der erste Vesuch Bilder zu posten








Aber jetzt klappt´s


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Juli 2008)

Was waren da für Canyon-Biker beim Ultrabike-Marathon in Kirchzarten am Start?
Der eine legt sich auf gleich flach, der andere fährt mit blauen Übersocken.
Ich glaub, ich muss die Marke wechsel ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Torque FR 9.0 jetzt mit Rennradkasette Sram PG 950 11-26, Hope Schnellspanner hinten und wieder mit Fox Gabel 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maik_87 (6. Juli 2008)

UralterNorweger schrieb:


> Kann dem nur zustimmen. Gerade angekommen und Griffe ausgetauscht. Pedale und Steinschlagschutzfolie stecken noch im Zoll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man.., ich will auch die zug und bremsleitung am unterrohr haben....!! Das is dass einige was mir an meim Canxon nich so wirklch gefällt....
Naja man kann nicht alles haben....!? Hmm..., oder einfach par löcher in den Rahmen machen... X)


----------



## Lelles0815 (6. Juli 2008)

n´Abend,

waren heute mal auf Tour und haben uns, dank mir, prompt verfahren, falsche Abfahrt und schon waren wir unten im Tal.....sind dann aber, dank meinem Kumpel moe0815 ( Original Ton : Scheiss drauf, Sonntag schafft da eh keiner was !! ) durch nen Steinbruch wieder zurück auf`n Berg....war ne gute Gelegenheit mal paar Bilder zu machen....leider nur mit dem Handy.





















PS: Hätte gerne noch paar Action-Bilder gemacht, aber die Drops von einem Level auf´s andere waren mir einfach zu hoch  

Bis denne.....  Lelles0815


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2008)

Habe nun an meinem Canyon dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Truvativ Kurbeln nicht mehr "blank" schleifen:









Sieht jedenfalls besser aus als "abgeschliffene" Kurbeln .


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juli 2008)

und jetzt noch was über die Pedale


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Und wenn dann grad mal kein Pariser im Haus ist, schnell den Fön genommen....


Ist übrigens echt blöd, dass man den Schlauch nicht über die Sitzstrebe bekommt. Hat den jemand in grösser als 48 gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2008)

Funktioniert auch als Kettenstrebenschutz, wem ein Schlauch zum Beispiel nicht gefällt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Ja hab ich ja auch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Juli 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> und jetzt noch was über die Pedale



Muhaha. Zückt mal bitte wer grad das Einkaufs-Torque foto? Danke


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder zwei Bilder von meinem Torque mit neuer Kurbel und Sonnenschein







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Gruß


----------



## unchained (7. Juli 2008)

so mal wieder was von mir  jetzt mit den neuen Juicy 7


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juli 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sieht jedenfalls besser aus als "abgeschliffene" Kurbeln .


Hat halt ein bissl "Oma-Schonbezug-überm-Schonbezug-überm-Sofa"-Charakter...


----------



## androsch5378 (7. Juli 2008)

He Leute !!!






Mehr Bilder und Infos zu Bikeparks unter

http://www.madmikevideo.com


madmike-Crew


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Juli 2008)

> Hat halt ein bissl "Oma-Schonbezug-überm-Schonbezug-überm-Sofa"-Charakter...



Ja aber stört doch keinen .


----------



## tschobi (8. Juli 2008)

@unchained: extra neu angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (8. Juli 2008)

@unchained: Für´s Foto hätteste die Stütze ruhig mal rausholen können 

@tschobi: ja, da gab es wohl ein paar Ungereimtheiten im ktwr


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. Juli 2008)

Mal zwei aktuelle Bilder von meinem modifiziertem ES 8.0


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. Juli 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Mal zwei aktuelle Bilder von meinem modifiziertem ES 8.0



Das zweite Bild ist echt klasse.

Wo ist das?


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist echt klasse.
> 
> Wo ist das?



In Thüringen, in der Nähe von Schmalkalden


----------



## DigitalEclipse (9. Juli 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> In Thüringen, in der Nähe von Schmalkalden



Ich bin aus Thüringen, wohne sozusagen um die Ecke.
Wo genau ist das?


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Juli 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Thüringen, wohne sozusagen um die Ecke.
> Wo genau ist das?



Das untere Bild ist an so einem Bergsee in der Nähe der Ebertswiese. Das andere Bild wurde auf dem Dolmer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (10. Juli 2008)

Gerade im Album entdeckt: 




Siehe auch:
Magura Pressecamp 2008


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. Juli 2008)

Bis auf den Dämpfer find ich's Hammer!

Rubber Queen in 2.2 kommt wohl erst nächstes jahr, oder? Passt eigentl. auch die 2.4 ins ES?

Micha


----------



## tschobi (10. Juli 2008)

Den Dämpfer würd ich aber auch gern mal probefahren. Ist momentan das inovativste am Markt, wenn auch noch nicht 100% ausgereift.


----------



## Fryrish (10. Juli 2008)

zum bike: ich finds potthässlich, viel zu bunt. sieht zusammengewürfelt aus

zum dämpfer: der wird nie richtig gut funktionieren, da man mit luft einfach nicht vernünftig dämpfen kann. luft bleibt einfach ein kompressibles medium, auch bei magura.


----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2008)

mit luft wird auch nicht gedämpft  mit luft wird gefedert..... mit öl wird gedämpft.


----------



## Ialocin (10. Juli 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> zum dämpfer: der wird nie richtig gut funktionieren, da man mit luft einfach nicht vernünftig dämpfen kann. luft bleibt einfach ein kompressibles medium, auch bei magura.


 Achtung Experte!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juli 2008)

unchained schrieb:


> mit luft wird auch nicht gedämpft  mit luft wird gefedert..... mit öl wird gedämpft.



Du weißt aber schon, dass sich die "Innovation" beim Magura Dämpfer dadurch auszeichnet, dass er mit Luft federn UND dämpfen kann?



birjoh schrieb:


> ...
> zum dämpfer: der wird nie richtig gut funktionieren, da man mit luft einfach nicht vernünftig dämpfen kann. luft bleibt einfach ein kompressibles medium, auch bei magura.



So lange ich das Ding noch nicht selbst probegefahren bin, stimme ich dir dahingehend vollkommen zu.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Juli 2008)

unchained schrieb:


> mit luft wird auch nicht gedämpft  mit luft wird gefedert..... mit öl wird gedämpft.



Nicht so laut lachen! Bei dem Dämpfer wird beides mit Luft gemacht, federn UND dämpfen!


----------



## Fryrish (10. Juli 2008)

selbst in irgendeiner bike-bravo stand schon das das ding nicht unbedingt durch seine super dämpfungseigenschaften auffällt.  der dämpfer ist halt für leute gedacht, die ein sorglosbike braucvhen/haben wollen. wobei ja auch noch nicht bewiedsen ist wie orglos das teil sein wird.


----------



## Ialocin (10. Juli 2008)

Luftfeder/-dämpfungselemente werden bereits erfolgreich in Fahrzeugen eingesetzt, warum nicht auch am Bike? Wenn es funktioniert, ist es bestimmt eine Supersache. Wenn man nach den Wartungsvorgaben der Hersteller von herkömmlichen Dämpfern und Gabeln geht, dann könnte man alle 4-8 Wochen einen Öl-Wechsel machen.
Man sollte nicht eine Neuentwicklung schon tot reden, bevor sie überhaupt serienreif ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2008)

RST-USA (nicht RST Taiwan) hat vor bald 10 Jahren die MOZO und die HI5 als Luftgabel mit Luftdämpfung rausgebracht. War wohl nicht so der Brüller, aber damals ok.

http://www.mombat.org/Suspension.htm


----------



## Duempelhuber (10. Juli 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Luftfeder/-dämpfungselemente werden bereits erfolgreich in Fahrzeugen eingesetzt, warum nicht auch am Bike? Wenn es funktioniert, ist es bestimmt eine Supersache. Wenn man nach den Wartungsvorgaben der Hersteller von herkömmlichen Dämpfern und Gabeln geht, dann könnte man alle 4-8 Wochen einen Öl-Wechsel machen.
> Man sollte nicht eine Neuentwicklung schon tot reden, bevor sie überhaupt serienreif ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken.



Denke das es bestimmt keine schlechte Sache ist, aber im Bike Bereich wohl noch eher unausgereift.

Die Zeit wird zeigen ob es ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## tr3ndy (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## Newmi (11. Juli 2008)

Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## tr3ndy (12. Juli 2008)




----------



## AndyStolze (12. Juli 2008)

hmm... ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das nicht so sehr.

Vielleicht könntest du ja mal das Originalbild zeigen?


----------



## Duempelhuber (12. Juli 2008)

Geht mir genauso.

Das Bild selber sieht schon gut aus, aber die hasts mit den Effekten vielleicht ein bisserl übertrieben.


----------



## tr3ndy (12. Juli 2008)

Das is' das Original


----------



## maik_87 (12. Juli 2008)

also mir gefällt da das obere besser..., schon allein weil die konturen von den Wolken total genial rüber kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pornobombasti (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal ganz topicfremd hier fragen, ob jem weiß was man im raum salzburg so bikemäßig alles anstellen kann!

Ich fahr nur ein hardtail von daher wäre es cool ob jem weiß ob es hier einen bikepark oder ne dirtline gibt.

mfg basti


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Juli 2008)

da bist du ja echt genau im richtigen thread...


----------



## delia (12. Juli 2008)

Um mal ein bißchen Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen, mein RC7:






und nach fleißigem Werkeln, der Umbau auf Magura mit 100mm, neuem Sattel und neuen Lock-on-Griffen  :



 



Ach ja, und falls jemand Interesse an meiner Fox RLC 80mm hat - top gepflegt -  steht jetzt zum Verkauf, einfach eine Nachricht schicken


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Juli 2008)




----------



## Co1n (12. Juli 2008)

delia schrieb:


> und nach fleißigem Werkeln, der Umbau auf Magura mit 100mm, neuem Sattel und neuen Lock-on-Griffen  :



WOW! Nach dem Umbau einfach klasse!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (12. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


>



Will auch wieder in die Berge

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Juli 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Will auch wieder in die Berge


Sind gerade wieder gekommen aus AT, das 7GB ist echt so klein wenn man 7 Tage was anderes gewöhnt ist


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (12. Juli 2008)

Oh ja. 7GB is schön, Alpen aber schöner!

Micha


----------



## maik_87 (12. Juli 2008)

@delia...,

also ich muss schon sagen die Rot-Weiß kombi sieht echt klasse aus....


----------



## delia (13. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, bin selber auch total begeistert . 
Die Idee mit weiß kam mir, als ich von 80mm auf 100mm wechseln wollte und die weiße Magura mit der roten Ecke entdeckt habe, da wußte ich, die muß her, sobald ich das Geld zusammengekratzt habe.
Und die ist echt genial, ein Traum, supersensibles Ansprechen, fast noch besser als die Fox bei meinen 58 kg. 
Und 100mm tun dem RC-Fully echt gut - würde es jederzeit wieder machen. Auch wenn sich der Steuersatz ganz schön dagegen gewehrt hat vom Gabelschaft abzugehen


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Bikes von einer gemeinsamen Woche in den Alpen (Salzburg/Berchtesgaden mit dem ES6 und Sallbach/Leogang mit dem TorqueFR9.0)  mit Varadero als Eingeborenem und Führer:
So sollte die artgerechte Haltung von Canyon Bikes aussehen Hier das TorqueFR9.0 in Saalbach/Leogang:














Das ES6 (hier auf der tour um den Hohen Göll) Trägt sich eindeutig leichter als das Torque FR9.0

















*Dank an Varadero für die Photos und die Super Führung auf den Touren!*




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Juli 2008)

Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor Oo ich glaub wir hatten uns an der Gondelstation am Freitag gesehn und gesprochen


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor Oo ich glaub wir hatten uns an der Gondelstation am Freitag gesehn und gesprochen



Hattest du die Blauen Puschel auf den Naben?
Und dein Begleiter hatte frisch verpflasterte Knie?
Ich war dann der kahlköpfige ältere Herr mit dem Torque und mein Kumpel hatte ein Fritzz.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Juli 2008)

Jup genau  wie geil ^^


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. Juli 2008)

Mm, bei den Bildern wird mir anders

Micha


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2008)

War auch im Gebirge! 1700hm rauf und runter! Aber nicht am Stück...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/137698]
	
[/URL]

Ich trainiere noch mit dem 10sek-Selbstauslösersprint mit anschliessendem Bike-Stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Juli 2008)

Heute bei bestem sau Wetter 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Und jetzt geh ich Putzen 

Könnts ja mal bewerten .


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juli 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich trainiere noch mit dem 10sek-Selbstauslösersprint mit anschliessendem Bike-Stehen...


Hehe, das kenne ich...

Tipp: aktivier zusätzlich zum Selbstauslöser den "Anfang 3"-Serienbildmodus. Dann macht die F30 gleich drei Bilder, bringt dir also 1s mehr u. erhöht die Chance auf ein gutes Bild. 
(zumindest die S6500fd macht's so, ich nehme mal an, dass die F30 dann auch drei Bilder macht...)


----------



## scoobydo (13. Juli 2008)

War heut auch draussen,die Regenjacke taugt nichts





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nailz (14. Juli 2008)

@cxfahrer und FloIS:
 Wenns denn so einfach wär´ mit´m Knipsen! Ich selbst bin sehr oft alleine unterwegs und probier mit meiner Notlösungssupertransportab´lentaschenknipskamera einigermaßen vernünftige Fotos zu schießen. Selbstauslöser; Serienmodus etc: sehr, sehr heikel. Semiprofessionell! Viele Pics behalt ich halt einfach für mich, ohne sie im Forum zu posten, weil sie imho nicht gut genug sind um sie zu veröffentlichen. Ich hab die Möglichkeit auf ne EOS 40D zurückzugreifen,aber die gehört nicht in den Wald und leider auch nicht mir. Außerdem brauchts ne Weile und Muße um gescheite Pics zu bekommen. Location muss stimmen und, und, und (evtl is´auch der Flow rausl)
 Wie gehts euch? Für ein gutes Bild muss man (eingie knifflige) Stellen mehrmals fahren, oder??? Zumindest wenn man keinen Companion an der Cam hat und wie besagt in den Selbstauslöser fährt....


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juli 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> (evtl isÂ´auch der Flow rausl)


Ja, das stÃ¶rt wirklich und ist auch der Grund, warum ich in letzter Zeit hÃ¤ufig nur mehr mit der kleinen Kamera fotografiert habe. Die ist halt aus der Hosentasche schnell zur Handâ¦



nailz schrieb:


> (eingie knifflige) Stellen mehrmals fahren, oder???


Ja, ist schon oft soâ¦
Mir ist rÃ¤tselhaft, warum nicht in mehr Kameras ein Multi-SelbstauslÃ¶sermodus integriert wird. Bei einer simplen Canon Ixus 60 bspw. kann man einerseits die Vorlaufzeit frei wÃ¤hlen und andererseits die Zahl der AuslÃ¶sungen bestimmen. (leider ist die Kamera ansonsten nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig tollâ¦)
Auch kaum eine Spiegelreflexkamera bietet dasâ¦
â¦meine neue D80 z.B. auch nicht.   Aber die kann ich immerhin per IR-Fernbedienung auslÃ¶sen, somit ist die âzum-Fahrrad-Laufereiâ nicht mehr problematisch.


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

Die Lösung ist mit einem Kumpel wie Varadero fahren!
Dann braucht man sich über gute Bilder keine Gedanken mehr machen!

Bis bald im Wald
Scahppi


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2008)

Klar, am besten fährst man mit einem guten Fotografen, der allerdings auch noch um Lichtjahre schneller vorausfährt um an den Schlüsselstellen einen perfekt zu erwischen.

Wenn man Biken will und nicht ständig stundenlang fürs Objektiv dumm rumposen, ist alleine unterwegs mit Selbstauslöser die einzige Möglichkeit....der Zeitaufwand, der bei einer Gruppe fürs gegenseitige Knipsen draufgeht ist enorm!


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn du meinst!
dann sehen die Bilder halt so aus wie deines.
Ich bin immer noch dafür, das ab und zu einer vorausfährt und dann die Nachfolgenden an Schönen Stellen fotografiert. das hat nichts mit posen zu tun, da die anderen an ihm vorbeifahren und er ihnen dann als letzter folgt.








da kommt dann sowas bei raus,
Das ist Varadero mit seinem 2003er ES7
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ialocin (14. Juli 2008)

Super, schönes Bild und tolle Landschaft. Sieht "flowig" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (15. Juli 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> ... Sieht "flowig" aus.


*ICH* mach den flow!!


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

Noch einmal ein paar Photos die beweisen, daß man auch mit über 50 nicht Golf spielen muss wenn man ein oder zwei Canyon Bikes hat:




















*Die Photos sind von Varadero*

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

Mei Soooooo Scheeee!


----------



## thto (20. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne bilder !!


----------



## Sisu (20. Juli 2008)

@Schappi
hm....nach Golfspielen sieht das wirklich nicht aus
Steht dir gut, das Outfit
Weiter so

Egal wie blöd es manchmal ist, seinen Flow zu unterbrechen , um Fotos zu machen......hernach ist man doch froh, wenn man sie hat(kann man dann mal den Enkelkindern zeigen)

Ich hoffe von mir gibt´s auch bald ein paar solche Pics.
Mein Freund ist heute schon wieder alleine im Bikepark(Goaßkopf)...mit meinem Norco
Mein Canyon ist zur Inspektion, damit es fit ist für den Gardasee(ja wir fahren mit Babysitter Ende August wieder eine Woche nach Riva)

Junior zahnt im Moment, Babysitter ist über´s WE weggefahren...ja so bleibt mir nur mit Junior im Kinderwagen hier in der Gegend rumzujoggen.
Bin eh´noch nicht so fit im Moment.


Aber es werd scho

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

War eine sehr schöne Woche in Salzburg und Saalbach! Mit Varadero und Hoerman.
Und wir waren immer mindestens 2 -3  Canyon gegen 1 Cube.

Varadero denkst du nicht aktiv über Federwegsaufrüstung nach?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Juli 2008)

da habt ihr ja traumwetter gehabt, hammer bilder


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Varadero denkst du nicht aktiv über Federwegsaufrüstung nach?


Nicht wirklich. Vorher gönne ich mir noch ein günstiges Canyon RR (Ultimate AL 7.0) und ein neues Canyon AM (AM 8.0) od. ES (ES 9.0).


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Sisu
nett mal wieder was von dir zu hören!
ich hoffe wir sehen dann auch mal ein paar schöne Pics vom Gardasee.
Der knitterfreie Hut ist zwar nötig und sicher aber bergauf sehr umständlich. Helm ab in den Rucksack oder and den Lenker, bergab Helm wieder raus Helm auf.
Er gibt aber ein deutlich bessers Gefühl der Sicherheit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Vorher gönne ich mir noch ein günstiges Canyon RR (Ultimate AL 7.0) und ein neues Canyon AM (AM 8.0) od. ES (ES 9.0).



Warum nicht ein Torque ES ?
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/2656919584_742027c934_o.jpg


Großartig!


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein Torque ES ?
> Schappi


Overdressed für 90% meiner Einsätze!
Viel zu schwer für mich Spatzengewicht!


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Großartig!



Bist du den Trail vom Stahlhaus ins Bluntautal gefahren?










Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Duempelhuber (20. Juli 2008)

War am WE im Bikepark in Hindelang. Leider hatte ich nicht dran gedacht ein Bike zu reservieren, und hab gerade mal ein Downhiller für 2 Std. bekommen.
Danach bin ich mitm Dirtbike den Berg runter, aber das war sehr grausam... 

Wenns doch nur schon 2009 wäre und ich auf meinem Torque FRX sitzen könnte... 

Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens!
Gibts dazu auch GPS Daten?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder habt Ihr alle hier.  Ich muss auch mal in die Berge. 
Mein Canyon ist jetzt leider untauglich, mir ist heute ein Ast an das Schaltwerk geknallt, woraufhin das SW zwischen die Speichen geflogen ist  Also bleibt mir nichts anderes als andere beim Biken zuzuschauen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bist du den Trail vom Stahlhaus ins Bluntautal gefahren?


Noch nicht -- hatte wg. Festivalbesuchs dieses Wochenende keine Zeit...

Die nächsten beiden geht's leider auch nicht, machen werd ich's aber fix! Neue Trails reizen mich immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein Bild von einem Canyon als die Firma noch Mut zur Farbe hatte:
2003er ES7


----------



## dude2k (21. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von einem Canyon als die Firma noch Mut zur Farbe hatte:
> 2003er ES7



hehe, stimmt. damals sahen die canyon bikes aber auch noch aus wie jedes andere


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Dieses typische Oberrohr gab es so nur bei Canyon


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

da find ich das vordere bike echt schöner


----------



## Duempelhuber (21. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da find ich das vordere bike echt schöner



Nä, das in der Mitte wäre meins.

PS: Hässlicher Deuter Attack in Gelb!


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Overdressed für 90% meiner Einsätze!
> Viel zu schwer für mich Spatzengewicht!



14 kg sind doch kein Gewicht! Bei deiner Kondition!
Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle, daß 2009 die Fox Gabeln weiß
sein werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da find ich das vordere bike echt schöner



Und? 
was haben alle 3 Bikes gemeinsam?


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Und?
> was haben alle 3 Bikes gemeinsam?



coole besitzer und klasse biker


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

und Ergon Griffe
Schau mal in die Cube Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und Ergon Griffe
> Schau mal in die Cube Gallerie



schon gesehen, klasse bilder


----------



## Kasinx (22. Juli 2008)

Ha, ich wußte garnicht, das es die Ergon Griffe GE1 S Enduro als Team Edition in grün gibt. Würden super zu meinem LTD Pro passen, hab sie mir nach langer Suche gerade bestellt.

Greetz 
BEN


----------



## exto (23. Juli 2008)

Was machen denn auf einmal die vielen frechen Würfelreiter hier?


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2008)

Ja,
ich habe auch das Gefühl das die sich durch die Hintertür  in unser Forum einschleiche, weil ihr eigenes zu langweilig ist.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2008)

wer ist hier frech ;-) ?  ich kann doch keinem canyon-fahrer was zu leider tun


----------



## varadero (23. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer ist hier frech ;-) ?  ich kann doch keinem canyon-fahrer was zu leider tun


den Fahrern nicht, aber mein Bremshebel war verbogen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> den Fahrern nicht, aber mein Bremshebel war verbogen!!!!!


 
das war dann aber schappi's bike ;-)


----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2008)

Noch ein paar Bildchen
Nerve XC 8.0 und Grand Canyon 6.0


----------



## Kasinx (23. Juli 2008)

Mist, schonwieder aufgefallen, wenn man mit verschiedenem Gerät den Acker umpflügt und in verschiedenen Foren ´rumhurt.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Juli 2008)

..hier bei den canyons isses richtig nett !!!! obwohl ich giant , cube , radon und transalp24 fahrer bin ..


----------



## RaceFace89 (24. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hier bei den canyons isses richtig nett !!!!



wir tun unser bestes


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ein aktuelles Update von meinem Torque.

Das Bike steht zum Verkauf, so wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.



> Warum verkaufst du das Bike?



Ich finde einfach nicht die Zeit um damit zu fahren, ich bin eigentlich nur auf meinem Downhiller unterwegs. Und um das Bike die ganze Zeit in der Garage stehen zu lassen, ist es zu schade.


----------



## vattim (25. Juli 2008)

Moinsen, 

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Pic`s von meinem 2003er Grand Canyon.














Ich finde, dass es bei den ganzen Fullys hier in der Galerie, auch mal Zeit für ein gutes altes, solides Hardtail ist. 

In diesem Sinne....happy trails


----------



## maik_87 (25. Juli 2008)

@ vattim...,

also ich bin vollkommen deiner Meinung  !!


----------



## Jakeman (26. Juli 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, das ich wieder mit´m Fully komme 




Danke auch nochmal an den Canyon Fahrer aus Wiesbaden


----------



## vattim (26. Juli 2008)

Jakeman schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich wieder mit´m Fully komme
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist aber ein schickes Fully. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakeman (26. Juli 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Ist aber ein schickes Fully.
> 
> Beste Grüße aus dem Norden




Danke, aber unsere Canyons sind doch alle schick


----------



## maik_87 (26. Juli 2008)

bin das gerät ma test gefahren...., is doch en lux mr....oder...?? Also das teil fährt sich echt weltklasse...!! Wär en schönes zweit bike für mich...  in diesem sinne


----------



## 9mmBong (28. Juli 2008)

Hat einer Insiderinfos für die kommenden 2009er Torque ES ????

Will mir des 0.7 zulegen weis aber net ob sichs nicht doch lohnt auf die kommende Saison zu warten

Thx n stay stoned


----------



## DigitalEclipse (28. Juli 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder was von mir
Gestern bei Oberhof


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (29. Juli 2008)

Schön auch in weiss.

Das ist meins in Grizzly Braun.


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Juli 2008)

dann poste ich auch mal die aktuelle Konfiguration meines Bikes.


----------



## Duempelhuber (31. Juli 2008)

Mann, das sind echt geniale Bikes...
Wenn die Lieferschwierigkeiten und die Komplikationen bei Defekten nicht währen, würde ich sofort zuschlagen. 

Aber ich würde es vermissen zu meinem Händler zu gehen und mit dem noch über Neuigkeite zu quatschen und bissel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## maik_87 (31. Juli 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Mann, das sind echt geniale Bikes...
> Wenn die Lieferschwierigkeiten und die Komplikationen bei Defekten nicht währen, würde ich sofort zuschlagen.
> 
> Aber ich würde es vermissen zu meinem Händler zu gehen und mit dem noch über Neuigkeite zu quatschen und bissel Geld auszugeben.




Also dem kann ich dir nicht 100% zustimmen. Klar die sinn immer ausgelastet. Das auch viele abschreckt wenn se hören das se 2 Monate warten müssten. Aber bei defekten weiß ich das es einen sehr sehr schnellen service gibt. 
Denn bei nem Bekannten war der Rahmen am Steuerrohr gebrochen nach ca. 1 Jahr (Grand Canyon). Die haben den Rahmen innerhalb von 24st. ausgetauscht und alles um gebaut. Demnach Top.., besser geht es kaum.

Das was mich stört sinn eher die machmal sehr inkompetenten Mitarbeiter (im Verkauf vor ort, nicht im "Tele Center") die einen immer zu erst sagen was alles nicht möglich ist und das alles sehr sehr lange dauert... Falscher ansatz. Dies ist seht verbesserungs würdig!!


----------



## nailz (31. Juli 2008)

Kurze Rast mit Blick auf Maring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Bank nich wär.., wäre es ein perfektes Bild...


----------



## gräfelfing (1. August 2008)

400 seiten schrott mühlen.....


----------



## gerry. (1. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> 400 seiten schrott mühlen.....



Wow, da nimmt's aber einer persönlich.


----------



## kukuk54 (1. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> 400 seiten schrott mühlen.....



watt´n nu schrott oder mühlen , oder evtl . schrottmühlen gemeint ?


----------



## braintrust (1. August 2008)

haha...diese verdammte rechtschreibung


----------



## nailz (1. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> 400 seiten schrott mühlen.....



Wow, deine Meinung trifft die gesamte Leserschaft dieses Threads echt hart. 
Vielen Dank für den sinnvollen Beitrag. Jetzt wissen hier alle Bescheid.
Solltest du, anstatt Foren zuzumüllen, etwas Zeit in deine schulische Bildung investieren, hättest du feststellen können dass mittlerweile 415 Seiten "schrott mühlen" zu betrachten sind.
Ach so, bitte definiere "schrott mühlen"!

Ich kann die >400 Seiten, die >10.000 Antworten und >1.000.000 Hits dieses Threads auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wahrscheinlich weil hier alle öffentlich ihre Canyons anprangern und sich für diese schämen wollen.

Sorry an die Canyon-Rider für dieses OT, aber ich denke, das ist im Sinne vieler von euch.

P.S.: pimped Canyon ESX 8.0 ´07 zu verschenken 

Sollte jemand in diesem Beitrag gewisse Merkmale von Ironie entdecken kann er/sie diese behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> 400 seiten schrott mühlen.....



Und was fährst du? Nen Schrotthaufen?


----------



## axxis (2. August 2008)

don't feed the troll..


----------



## GerhardO (2. August 2008)

Jaaaaa, es sind wieder   *F E R I E N   ! ! !*


----------



## varadero (2. August 2008)

Ein Spectral AX7 (Bj.2008) und ein Nerve ES7 (Bj. 2003) in den Dolomiten:



 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 



Mehr Bilder von unseren 4 netten Tagen hier und hier.

Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2008)

naja, sonne schön und gut, aber wo ist der regen ?

tztztztz... sswb (salzburgerschönwetterbiker) halt. 

l.g. hoerman ( der auch im regen fährt )

p.s. gruß auch an michi


----------



## privy (3. August 2008)

@Varadero,

schöne bilder, würde dort auch gern mal fahren.

privy


----------



## Co1n (3. August 2008)

also das Nerve ES 7 schaut einfach mal geil aus! Mit ner dezenteren Rahmenfarbe top!


----------



## Kasinx (3. August 2008)

Ich bin gegen Putzen !!
Ich trau` mich immern nich meine DSLR mit auf Tour zu nehmen, weil ich Sturzkandidat bin, also nur Pocketcam.

Greetz

Ben


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2008)

@varadero: traumhaft, die Dolomiten! Da muss ich auch endlich mal hin...


----------



## varadero (3. August 2008)

Hallo!

@Hoermann: ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wir sind sogar 2 mal leicht in ein Gewitter gekommen, aber nur, weil wir den Lattemacciato falsch getimed hatten!  FÃ¼r mich war es aber, wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, trotzdem schrecklich!!! 
GruÃ richte ich aus!

@privy: danke! Ist doch kein Problem, sind nicht mal ganz 3 Stunden bis in die Dolos! 

@Co1n: ja frÃ¼her waren Farben halt noch *IN* ... 

@flo: Die Anstiege sind halt recht steil, dafÃ¼r hat man es dann gleich mal hinter sich! In der FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckspension wo wir waren (St. Ulrich im GrÃ¶dnertal) hat das Zimmer pro Person lediglich 26â¬ pro Nacht gekostet - ich wÃ¼rde dort wieder hin fahren! (wenn du die Adresse brauchst, melde dich einfach!!)

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (4. August 2008)

Valls Jochtal Stoanamandl


----------



## braintrust (4. August 2008)

was neues vom sonntag:


----------



## Kasinx (4. August 2008)

Sehr schön!!

Aber sag mal, sind die Griffe nicht falsch herum drauf? 180° Rotation?


----------



## braintrust (4. August 2008)

hm könnte sein, aber haut dann nicht mehr mit der "dicken" seite hin, find sie so bequemer 

syntace meint dazu folgendes:


----------



## Kasinx (4. August 2008)

OK, hätte nur gedacht sie würden am kleinen Handballen (Hypothenar) drücken, insbesondere bei Schlägen.
Gruß
Ben


----------



## Ghoosa (5. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun noch in diesem Jahr glücklicher Besitzer eines Toeque FR 7 geworden, obwohl es zunächst, wegen der Lieferfähigkeit, sehr schlecht aussah 

Hier nun nen paar Bilder. Ja, ja, ich kanns schon hören, "was machen die Reflektoren und SKS am Bike?". Ich nutze es aber auch aufm Weg zur Arbeit und daher teils auch in den Abend- und Nachtstunden, wie bei Wind und Regen und da geht mir Sicherheit vor. Und die SKS Blades find ich im "normalem" Betrieb, also außerhalb von Bikeparks und Drops, recht angenehm, da die Bettys (speziell vorn) nun wirklich jeden Kiesel aufsammeln und im Gesicht find ichs nicht so prickelnd.

Einzige, was ich bei Canyon nicht verstehe ist, warum man die Federhärte des Dämpfers nicht an das Fahrergewicht anpasst. Wiege so um 95 kg und hab ne 350er im Dämpfer (find ich zu schwach). Aber das ist nen anderes Thema 

Sonst bin ich froh, dass ich nun zum Kreis der Canyoner gehöre 

Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## vattim (6. August 2008)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Sonst bin ich froh, dass ich nun zum Kreis der Canyoner gehöre
> 
> Grüße
> Ghoosa




Na dann mal "Herzlich willkommen"


----------



## schappi (6. August 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @Hoermann: ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wir sind sogar 2 mal leicht in ein Gewitter gekommen, aber nur, weil wir den Lattemacciato falsch getimed hatten!  FÃ¼r mich war es aber, wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, trotzdem schrecklich!!!
> GruÃ richte ich aus!
> ...



Hallo Varadero,

deine Bilder sind wie immer ein Genuss!
Du musst bei unserem nÃ¤chsten Deisterkreisel mitfahren damit wir gutes Wetter haben.
Ich bin gestern fremdgegangen und bin Hoermans Sting auf einer 3/50/1000 Runde gefahren. Jetzt weiÃ ich warum der bei unseren Touren in Salzburg bergauf so schnell war. das Ding ist hÃ¶llisch schnell! Ich werde das Sting am Samstag und Sonntag zum 24h Rennen in Duisburg fahren. (mit RR Kassette)
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## the donkey (6. August 2008)

Kleine Update zu meinem XC9













Habe zum letzten Stand folgendes verändert:

Gabel Manitou R7 MRD Absolut Carbon, war Reba WC

Tretlager  HOPE Ceramic, war orig. XTR

Vorbau Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Carbon 31,8, war Syntace F99

Lenker Easton Monkeylite SL 31,8, war Monkeylite 25,4

Sattel SLR Carbonio, war SLR XP

Der LRS wurde mit Ceramiclagern versehen.

Macht mit Pedalen, Falschenhalter und Larsen TT 10,4 Kg!

Bei Montage von Flyweight 310 dürften die 10Kg fast fast fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (6. August 2008)

Vorbau is mir zu lang, aber ansonsten einfach nur geil!!!!
manitou baut ja auch endlich wieder Top-Gabeln!!! dachte schon die hauts in die Versenkung.....


----------



## agnes (6. August 2008)

mensch das ich ja dann noch leichter als mein spectral 9.0. sehr nice.


----------



## Alex_1976 (6. August 2008)

War aber sicher teurer als das Spectral 

Aber tolles Bike


----------



## LoB (6. August 2008)

Zu der R7 würden natürlich jez die Ritchey WCS Anbauteile perfekt passen (Carbonstruktur und Worldcup Farben), vom Gewicht her würde ich der das natürlich nicht empfehlen .
Wie ist die R7 im Vergleich zur Reba WC (Steifigkeit, Ansprechverhalten)?


----------



## agnes (6. August 2008)

naja nach oben gibt es keine grenzen. das kann ich auch mit meinem spectral machen. aber ich bin noch nicht dem leichtbau wahn verfallen^^


----------



## the donkey (6. August 2008)

Leichtbauwahn ist es schon ein bißchen!
Aber noch nicht ganz so crazy wie bei anderen.
Ich will mit dem Rad ja auch noch fahren und zwar nicht nur zur Eisdiele!
Aber ihr habt recht es ist erstens nicht ganz billig, zweitens muß man ein wenig crazy sein und das wichtigste (für mich zumindest) es muß technisch überlegt sein und nicht einfach nur leichte Aluschrauben an sicherheitsrelevante Teile zu verbauen oder solche Dinge.
Was für mich an dem Bike ganz wichtig ist, daß der Rahmen aus Alu ist und das Gewicht verwirklicht wurde.
Würde ich einen Carbonrahmen nehmen... ich denk ich brauch nicht weiterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (6. August 2008)

mit dem spectral wärst du schon unter 10 kg. aber über den zweck muss man wohl nicht reden. aber dein bike ist schon klasse gemacht.

sag mal wie fährt sich die neue gabel?


----------



## the donkey (6. August 2008)

Danke!
Hab mir das Spectral auch schon mal nähers angeschaut! Mal sehn
Die Gabel ist echt der Hammer.
Sie ist sehr steif und man kann auch ohne Plattform den Berg hochfahrn!
Sie spricht sehr fein an und nutzt den Federweg sehr gut aus.
Was ich Top fand ist die Einstellung.
Luft rein, Ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen losfahrn.
Werd mir nach dem Urlaub für mein Epic auch noch ein zulegen.


----------



## oo7 (6. August 2008)

Mal eins vom Wochenende:


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2008)

Ah, ein Nomad, fesch...!

(wenn nur der Rahmen nicht so absurd (!!) teuer wäre, 2k6 nur für den Rahmen...)


----------



## oo7 (7. August 2008)

Ja, für das Nomad so wie`s da steht bekäme man schon einen Kleinwagen ...
Chris King, Hope, Syntace, Deemaxx ...

... ist nicht meins ... also nicht, dass hier gleich einer "Angeber" schreit


----------



## braintrust (7. August 2008)

beide sehr schick


----------



## gräfelfing (8. August 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> was neues vom sonntag:


----------



## Co1n (8. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


>



möchstest du uns etwas mitteilen?


----------



## 9mmBong (8. August 2008)

Des frag ich mich au


----------



## nailz (8. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


>



Er hat es nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung, daher sind Smileys eine gute Alternative sich auszudrücken  Allerdings stellt das für IHN scheinbar auch eine große Herausforderung dar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Er hat es nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung, daher sind Smileys eine gute Alternative sich auszudrücken  Allerdings stellt das für IHN scheinbar auch eine große Herausforderung dar



War wohl der mißlungene Versuch eines Selbstportaits-oder gar der geglückte?


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. August 2008)

Vielleicht hätte er auch gerne ein Torque und hat keins mehr bekommen....oder er hatte genau so eins bestellt, dann vllt wegen zu langer LZ storniert und ärgert sich jetzt......sonst wüsste ich nicht was das bedeuten soll


----------



## Jakeman (8. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> möchstest du uns etwas mitteilen?



Ja, das :


gräfelfing schrieb:


> 400 seiten schrott mühlen.....


Ne Seite vorher


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. August 2008)

Ah ja, ich erinnere mich...der war das.....na denn....back to Topic, das ist keinen weiteren Kommentar wert.

Hat jemand schon Bilder von den AM 7.0 & 8.0 SE Modellen ?? (neugier)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ialocin (8. August 2008)

gräfelfing schrieb:


>


BW-Grün, 0815 Ausstattung, 1000mal gesehen. Vielleicht liegt's daran?


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. August 2008)

...ich glaube es liegt eher hier dran


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

Der Typ fährt wohl offensichtlich ein Cannondale mit Lefty Gabel und hält dieses wohl für die Krone der fahrradtechnischen Schöpfung.
Wenn man seine bisherigen Beiträge liest, könnte man zu dem Schluß kommen, daß er sich Anfang des Jahres selbst für ein Canyon interessiert hat und dies ziemlich toll fand.
Also entweder hat er keins bekommen oder keine Kohle dafür gehabt.
Vielleicht kannten seine Kumpels von der Eisdiele/Trinkhalle auch nur Cannondale und er konnte ihnen mit seiner Lefty imponieren.
Wer weiß. Es ist halt schwer durch ein Brett, welches jemand vor dem Kopf trägt, in denselben zu schauen.


----------



## Triturbo (8. August 2008)

Wozu gibt es die Ignorieren Funktion ?? Richtig, für solche Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. August 2008)

Und was is mit meinem Bike?Bilder?


----------



## Co1n (8. August 2008)

kennst meine Meinung......


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. August 2008)

nö


----------



## androsch5378 (8. August 2008)

Look for :


----------



## Co1n (8. August 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> nö



naja. fährt mir persönlich zu oft in stangenversion rum.

und kackbraun is jetzt auch nich die überfarbe. Aber technisch sicher top.


----------



## braintrust (9. August 2008)

ach sieht schon schick aus..aber das weiße is eher mein fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (9. August 2008)

ja.., dass finde ich auch.... Sieht echt klasse aus das weiße


----------



## Ghoosa (9. August 2008)

Also für mich gibts auch nur 3 Farben, jedenfalls beim Torque, welche nett aussehen.

ROT - WEISS - SCHWARZ

Mir hats ja das ROT von meinem FR 7 angetan.


Das "grün" und "braun" ist ja wohl eher was für den militärischen Tarneinsatz 


Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## Dive-Mouse (9. August 2008)

Hier ein kleines Update für mein Nerve ESX:





Jetzt geht's bergab noch schneller...


----------



## nailz (9. August 2008)

Good choice 
Ich hab´die Investition keinesfalls bereut. Wirst Spaß damit haben. Dein Rahmen ist auch Größe S, oder? Bei uns "Kurzen" machen sich die 75mm Absenkung ordentlich bemerkbar


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2008)

Hier mal meins. Hab leider noch keine Actionpics. Folgen aber mit sicherheit bald...


----------



## johnnyg (10. August 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Hab leider noch keine Actionpics. Folgen aber mit sicherheit bald...



sieht ganz danach aus als ob du die griffe falsch montiert hast


----------



## Dive-Mouse (10. August 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen ist auch Größe S, oder? Bei uns "Kurzen" machen sich die 75mm Absenkung ordentlich bemerkbar



Ja, ist auch ein S-Rahmen. Manchmal hat es eben auch Vorteile, klein zu sein


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> sieht ganz danach aus als ob du die griffe falsch montiert hast



Mir nicht bewusst. Wie kommst Du darauf?

Micha


----------



## Herzeleiddd (10. August 2008)

nix spektakuläres, aber um mal die hardtrail-quote zu steigern ... mein grand canyon 7.0, als kamelliebhaber ohne trinkflaschenhalter  und frisch geputzt isses auch ... dafür is der keller dreckig:


----------



## johnnyg (10. August 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Mir nicht bewusst. Wie kommst Du darauf?
> 
> Micha



Das sind doch die Ergon GE1 die du da an deinem Bike hast oder? Bei dir zeigt die Metallbefestigung an den Enden vom Lenker (kA wie das Teil wirklich heißt) nach hinten. Es sollte aber eigentlich nach vorne zeigen. 
Ich habe bei mir nochmal geschaut und dort zeigen die nach vorne und leicht schräg nach unten.

Es sollte dann in etwa so aussehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (11. August 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Es sollte aber eigentlich nach vorne zeigen.


Jup! Dann passt auch die Markierung am Ende des Griffgummi mit der Skala des Klemmrings. Aber vllt ist es ihm andersherum angenehmer obwohl ich mir das beim Einlenken nicht wirklich vorstellen kann. Ich denke bei der reinen Klemmfunktion holt es sich nichts.


----------



## Duempelhuber (11. August 2008)

Er hat die da...




... und sind richtig montiert.

EDIT: Und er hat ne kackhässliche Küche.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (11. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Er hat die da...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doofi

Die Griffe sind's, genau. 

War schon etwas verwundert!

Micha


----------



## johnnyg (11. August 2008)

UUUPS Sorry dann ist klar  hat man schlecht gesehen


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. August 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Ergon GE1 die du da an deinem Bike hast oder? Bei dir zeigt die Metallbefestigung an den Enden vom Lenker (kA wie das Teil wirklich heißt) nach hinten. Es sollte aber eigentlich nach vorne zeigen.
> Ich habe bei mir nochmal geschaut und dort zeigen die nach vorne und leicht schräg nach unten.
> 
> Es sollte dann in etwa so aussehen:



Find die Griffe sehen sehr nett aus. Und da meine Finger mir bei längeren Ausfahrten Probleme machen, muss ich was in Richtung Ergo(n) machen.. Seh ich das richtig, dass ich bei Griffen mit Klemmring keine Barends fahren kann?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (11. August 2008)

Es gibt Ergons mir Barends. 

Guck mal auf der Homepage von denen. Gibt aber auch nen Thread zu den Griffen!

Micha


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ist das Problem bekannt ? Kann dies repariert werden? Geht es auf garantie?

JO:

Ich hab jetzt seit 4-5 Wochen mein Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 womit ich bis vor ner woche eigentlich zufrieden war....jetzt vergangene Woche wollte ich meine Gabel bei ner Tour absenken. Ich drehe also auf 120mm ---> die gabel geht maximal 1 cm runter.....da hab ich versucht auf 100mm abzusenken--> es tat sich garnichts. Drei Tage später viel der Lockout Komplett aus. jetz sind noch mal 5 tage um ich warte auf den rückholschein von Canyon und mittlerweile geht die gabel net mal mehr 1cm rein...ich versuchs machmal weil die gabel in meinem zimmer rumsteht. joa, ausgebaut ist sie seit einer Woche und wartet ier auf den Rückholschein.

Gute nacht,

Patrick


----------



## Co1n (12. August 2008)

Morgen,

gut zu wissen wäre noch welche Gabel genau verbaut ist.....
Ist natürlich doof, dass du auf den Schein wartest.... Aber das geht eben nicht immer in Rekordzeit.

MfG


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

aso ne 32er Talas RL...sry...ich hab noch bilder grad gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (12. August 2008)

Hey,

federt die Gabel komplett offen nun überhaupt nicht mehr ein? Oder funktioniert bloß die Absenkung nicht??
Und Lockout geht auch nimmer?

Schon komisch..... Würde das Problem nochmal explizit in einem Feder-Thread posten. Vielleicht ein bekanntes Prob. Mir fällt dazu jetzt auch nicht mehr ein als zu sagen einschicken und hoffen.... 

MfG


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

ich hab jetzt 5 mal  bei CAnyon treads gepostet weil ich schnell ncoh ne antwort gehabt haben wollte weil ich am donntersatag auf die Kapverden flieg


----------



## cos75 (12. August 2008)

Canyon.Patrick schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt 5 mal  bei CAnyon treads gepostet weil ich schnell ncoh ne antwort gehabt haben wollte weil ich am donntersatag auf die Kapverden flieg


gehts noch ?

Schon mal was vom Telefon gehört ? Es soll da so eine Werkstatt-Hotline geben.


----------



## klaus_fusion (12. August 2008)

Canyon.Patrick schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt 5 mal  bei CAnyon treads gepostet weil ich schnell ncoh ne antwort gehabt haben wollte weil ich am donntersatag auf die Kapverden flieg



mit deinen postings kann man "net gscheit arbeiten..."

Jedenfalls fliegst du mit der problem-gabel oder ohne. So seh ich das. Eine Reperatur dauert länger als bis donnerstag.


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2008)

Hier mal das X-te Canyon Nerve...
Hab allerdings jetzt hinten einen Conti Race King drauf und bald 'ne Kindshok-Vario-Stütze dran... Achja, und wie bereits woanders schon erwähnt, ist die KCNC-Kassette wieder runter (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und ist erstmal einer Dura-Ace gewichen.
Gewichtsangaben im Word-Format.
(Und irgendwann fräs ich die Wippe doch)


----------



## Ghoosa (12. August 2008)

@Kharma
Ui, kann es sein, dass Du heut durch die Kühnemannstr. geradelt bist?

Hab heut nen Biker gesehen, der hatte nen Bike, welches fast genau so aussah.


Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (12. August 2008)

Uhmmmm.... Na, da in der Nähe ist zumindest meine Einflugschneise. Sah ich gut aus?


----------



## Ghoosa (12. August 2008)

Jo, sah gut aus. Beim Vobeifahren sind mir die güldenen Parts förmlich ins Auge gesprungen
Schickes Bike hast.


War heut selbst leider zu Fuss unterwegs.


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2008)

Ja, die güldenen Parts lenken 1a vom fehlenden Fahrkönnen ab.
 Mensch, jetzt treff' ich hier schon den zweiten Canyonist. Wo seid ihr nur alle versteckt wenn ich mal ausfahre?
Ich hab das Gefühl, das Canyon hier nur Rennräder verkauft...


----------



## maik_87 (12. August 2008)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ja, die güldenen Parts lenken 1a vom fehlenden Fahrkönnen ab.
> Mensch, jetzt treff' ich hier schon den zweiten Canyonist. Wo seid ihr nur alle versteckt wenn ich mal ausfahre?
> Ich hab das Gefühl, das Canyon hier nur Rennräder verkauft...





also das kann i ja ma gar nich sagen hier wo i immer unterwegs bin... sinn sau mäßig viele canyon MTB's unterwegs. Is scho fast albern überhaupt so eins zu fahren weils ja soooo viele ham... aber liegt wahrscheinlich an der region (bin meist in koblener nähe unterwegs)


----------



## Kharma (12. August 2008)

@Maik_87
Ich meinte ja och bei uns Flachlandtirolern
Hier siehst Du irgendwie nie die Bikes, die man gern sehen würde, nur die Standard-Fokus-Lokus-Gang


----------



## Ghoosa (12. August 2008)

Hihi, jo viel Focus und Bulls, aber selten Specialized, Zonenschein oder ähnliche


----------



## maik_87 (12. August 2008)

Jooooo..., aber Specialized is ja ma total überteuert... Sinn zwar echt klasse bikes keine frage aber Preis-leistungs-verhätniss... naja.... ;-) Was eigentlich schade is....


----------



## maik_87 (12. August 2008)

*Happy Hartails....*

*Musste ma gesacht werden ... *


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (13. August 2008)

Mann meinsch ich hab nicht angerufen...da kamm nur :

Joa...da müssen wir erst mal gucken dasss können wir nicht sagen was da kaputt sein könnte.....an Toxoholics hab ich zwei mal ne mail geschrieben und kamm keine anwort zurück....das war das was ich in den letzten 10 atgen gemacht hab...ich hab gedacht des geht schnell und die gabel geht jetzt weg....aber canyon war in 8 tagen nicht mal in der lage mir den rückholschein zu schicken


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (13. August 2008)

ohhh ich ärger mich zu tote...das darf doch echt nicht passsieren...so ein rotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (13. August 2008)

hier mal meins


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. August 2008)

Canyon.Patrick schrieb:


> ohhh ich ärger mich zu tote...das darf doch echt nicht passsieren...so ein rotz



aber bitte außerhalb der galerie...


----------



## Kharma (13. August 2008)

@ Goosa

Aber ich hab hier schonmal 'ne Lefty gesehen Kannste mir glauben
Staunen und raunen ging durch die Menge
Und 'nen Simplon

Jaja....heisse Ecke, hier im Prenzl Berg


----------



## braintrust (13. August 2008)

neukölln ist das neue mitte


----------



## canYOn_/ (13. August 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> neukölln ist das neue mitte



aha... gut zu wissen 
grüße aus muttastadt


----------



## pjfa (13. August 2008)




----------



## Kharma (13. August 2008)

@ braintrust

Kann man denn in Neukölln überhaupt Biken? Oder muss da die Polizei erstmal die ganzen jo-krass-fetten-Muskel BMWs beiseite winken?


----------



## oo7 (14. August 2008)

So, hab heute endlich die Nobby Nics verbrannt und Maxxis aufgezogen. 
Außerdem die Iridium Griffe gegen Odi Roques DH ersetzt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. August 2008)

Cool den NC 17 Aufkleber hab ich auch sogar an der selben stelle aber geiles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. August 2008)

schön was hast für maxxis gekauft


----------



## oo7 (14. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> schön was hast für maxxis gekauft



Minion DH 2,5 TripleCompound



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Cool den NC 17 Aufkleber hab ich auch sogar an der selben stelle aber geiles Bike.



Hast Du auch auf der anderen Seite den kleinen?


----------



## nakNAK (14. August 2008)

oo7 kannst du mir bitte sagen welche rahmengröße dein nettes rädchen hat?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. August 2008)

Ja hab ich bloß an der oberen Strebe


----------



## oo7 (15. August 2008)

naknak schrieb:


> oo7 Kannst Du Mir Bitte Sagen Welche Rahmengröße Dein Nettes Rädchen Hat?



L


----------



## nakNAK (15. August 2008)

muchas gracias... oder so. danke

bin 193 groß. hoffe ich passe da gut drauf. mag es nicht wenn der rahmen zu riesig ist. aber armer student muss ja ehh nochn bissl sparen. dann gibts nöcshtes jahr hoffentlcih ein T ES7.0 in white. echt schoen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (15. August 2008)

nakNAK schrieb:


> muchas gracias... oder so. danke
> 
> bin 193 groß. hoffe ich passe da gut drauf. mag es nicht wenn der rahmen zu riesig ist. aber armer student muss ja ehh nochn bissl sparen. dann gibts nöcshtes jahr hoffentlcih ein T ES7.0 in white. echt schoen!



Ich bin 1,83 und fühle mich darauf wohl. Je nach Schrittlänge/Armlänge und Einsatzgebiet würde ich an deiner Stelle fast zum XL tendieren.
Ich finde der Größenunterschied ist beim Torque eh maginal, 2-3 cm hier und da. Also wenn Du viel Touren fährst XL, Wenn Du mehr Freeride fährst L.

VG


----------



## canYOn_/ (15. August 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Größenunterschied ist beim Torque eh maginal, 2-3 cm hier und da. Also wenn Du viel Touren fährst XL, Wenn Du mehr Freeride fährst L.
> 
> VG



@007 kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen 
ich bin 1,85 groß, fahre am meisten FR/DH mit Rahmengröße "L" und komme mit der Größe sehr gut zurecht. Bei längeren Touren wünsche ich mir manchmal XL-Rahmen 5 Kilo weniger und ein HT  
Ne, Torki ist das Beste Bike für mich.


----------



## Poison Nuke (15. August 2008)

Heute eine kleine Tour zusammen mit Joseph im Raum Lindau/Wangen beim Bodensee. Der Boden war zwar "leicht" feucht und es hatte auch am Ende noch ordentlich geregnet, aber alles andere wäre ja auch langweilig gewesen 8)


----------



## nakNAK (16. August 2008)

danke für die tipps. werd es berücksichtigen und gehe jetzt weiter geld sparen


----------



## Co1n (16. August 2008)

Hier ma leider nurn Handybild von meiner Schüssel in Warnemünde.
Tour von Güstrow bis hoch nach Prerow bis Barth gemacht... leider hat das Wetter zeitweise nich mitgespielt 







MfG Co1n


----------



## Poison Nuke (16. August 2008)

unsere heutige Tour im Bereich Bregenzerwald 











leider an den interessanten Trails vergessen die Kamera zu zücken...weil dsa war durch den gestrigen Regen noch so rutschig, da waren wir froh, heil unten angekommen zu sein


----------



## Richi2000 (17. August 2008)

jo hier mal ein paar pics von unserer kleinen 12 Stunden tour mit meinen guten alte nT3.....
PS: bitte mehr "Actionpics" statt "Stillleben"
http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=89


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hier ma leider nurn Handybild von meiner Schüssel in Warnemünde.
> Tour von Güstrow bis hoch nach Prerow bis Barth gemacht... leider hat das Wetter zeitweise nich mitgespielt
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Co1n,

sag mal was ist das denn für ne 2-teilige Bremsscheibe auf dem Nerve ??

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Richi2000 (17. August 2008)

tippe auf hope


----------



## Poison Nuke (17. August 2008)

so, heute meine dritte Tour, diesmal von Oberstaufen hoch zum Hochgrat, runter zur Scheidwang-Alpe, Lecknersee, Riefenberg, Dreiländerblick und zurück. 

3000hm auf 50km verteilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (17. August 2008)

hier mal ein bild der heutigen tour mit drei canyons.







privy


----------



## Mecka-Joe (17. August 2008)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Tour zusammen mit Joseph im Raum Lindau/Wangen beim Bodensee. Der Boden war zwar "leicht" feucht und es hatte auch am Ende noch ordentlich geregnet, aber alles andere wäre ja auch langweilig gewesen 8)



Hallo Robert,

hier die Tourdaten:

51 km
868 Höhenmeter
3:20 Stunden Sattelzeit

Ich stell die Tour bei Gelegenheit in GPS-Tour

Gruß Mecka-Joe


----------



## Co1n (17. August 2008)

@ Lelles:

jo ist ne Hope Floating Disc. Die Passende Mono M4 kommt morgen ans rad.
Und für hinten liegt die 180er Scheibe auch schon rum. Wird dann auch demnächst mit nem gscheiten Adapter anjebaut.

MfG, Co1n


----------



## GerhardO (17. August 2008)

Gestern auf dem Fuorcla Val Gronda (2700+irgendwas m):






G.


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> @ Lelles:
> 
> jo ist ne Hope Floating Disc. Die Passende Mono M4 kommt morgen ans rad.
> Und für hinten liegt die 180er Scheibe auch schon rum. Wird dann auch demnächst mit nem gscheiten Adapter anjebaut.
> ...



Hmmm....sieht ja wirklich klasse aus.... 
Weiss jemand, ob man die auch mit ner K24 fahren kann ?? Der Durchmesser ist ja nur 3 mm grösser, das könnte man bestimmt mit paar Shims lösen, oder ??

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## mstaab_canyon (18. August 2008)

kleine Hardtailheizertour gestern am Rhein (Bild klicken für Grossansicht).

VG,

Michael


----------



## junkyjerk (18. August 2008)

hui, sehe ich da die neue formula r1 am rad von herr staab?


----------



## SmithWesson (18. August 2008)

und den neuen rocket ron


----------



## dacrazy1 (18. August 2008)

staabi scheint voll Fit zu sein! Fährst Du 2fach? Respekt!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (18. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hui, sehe ich da die neue formula r1 am rad von herr staab?



@Staab: Sofern Canyon bereits einige 2009er Parts bekommen hat: Wann können wir mit einer ersten Lieferung der Midseason Bikes rechnen?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

sooo superfit bin ich nicht, aber ich quäle mich ganz gern . Nee, im ernst, ich habe den Ehrgeiz Neuentwicklungen und Trends am Markt immer auch selbst zu testen und da gehört 2fach Heldenkurbel am XC-Bike im Moment natürlich absolut dazu. Ausserdem sind das schon ein ganzer Haufen Gänge mehr als an meinem Singlespeedbike mit dem ich zur Entspannung auch gerne mal fahre.

Zu den 2009er Teilen an dem Bike: Auch da habe ich den Ehrgeiz möglichst viel der neuen Parts bereits in der Phase in der ich die Specs mache zu fahren, um einfach ein Bauchgefühl für die Funktion zu bekommen. Deshalb lasse ich mich schon recht früh mit Prototypen und Mustern beliefern um die Parts ausgiebig zu fahren bevor wir die Räder vorstellen. Diese Musterlieferungen kommen natürlich viel früher als die Produktionsparts, jetzt kommt aber die Zeit in der ich auch mal Fotos von meinen Bikes zeigen kann ohne der Präsentation eines unser Lieferanten vorzugreifen 

VG,

Michael


----------



## Crissi (18. August 2008)

gesehen in der Schweiz;


----------



## Tongadiluna (18. August 2008)

Das ist `mal frech. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Koblenzer zuerst da waren.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (18. August 2008)

auf der homepage der schweizer steht was von 60-jähriger erfahrung...


----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Spectral AX 9.0
Mit neuem Lenker für eine Richtige All-Mounten Geo









Ist die Halterung auch bei euch abgebrochen?




Hat einer von euch schon mal 2,4er NN ans Spectral geschraubt?

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (18. August 2008)

ne. die halterung hällt schon über einem jahr.


----------



## Co1n (18. August 2008)

So hier ma ein Bild mit der M4  

herrlich schöne Bremse! Leider nurn Handybild...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cpace (18. August 2008)




----------



## Ghoosa (18. August 2008)

@Co1n
Nettes Teil, 4-Kolben, lecker lecker. Was hast denn bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Co1n (19. August 2008)

@Ghoosa:

Danke! Ich find sie auch dezent geil^^. Muss jetz nur mal kräftig eingefahren werden. Also ich hab bei www.hot-and-bikey.de 175 Euro bezahlt. Mit ner schwimmenden Scheibe isses etwas mehr. 
Aber man kann sich da genau den benötigten Typ raussuchen.

MfG Co1n


----------



## braintrust (19. August 2008)

yam yam sieht richtig gut aus die hope 
was ist eigtl der unterschied von schwimmenden und normalen scheiben, so auf die schnelle


----------



## Co1n (19. August 2008)

Jo brainy:

Also ich hab da auch nich so die Ahnung. Ne schwimmende Scheibe besteht wie man sieht aus zwei Scheiben, die durch solche Schwimmpunkte verbunden sind. Dadurch kann sich der äußere, beanspruchte Ring bei Hitze ausdehnen, ohne das sich die Scheibe in sich verzieht. Man hat also auch bei straker Belastung kein Ruckeln.

Soviel was ich weiß^^. Ich fahr sie aber eher wegen der Optik. Mit ner normalen kommt man sicher auch weit genug .

Gruß aus B-Town!

Co1n!


----------



## Lelles0815 (19. August 2008)

Moinsen, 

dat stimmt wohl, die Optik ist super und genau deswegen muß ich grad nochmal nachfragen : Kann man die floating Discs auch auf ner anderen Brake fahren....oder gibts für ne K24 vllt. auch 2-teilige Scheiben ??

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Co1n (19. August 2008)

Uh das weiß ich net, aber ich empfehl dir mal nach dem Thema im Bremsenforum zu suchen oder dort eine neue Frage zu stellen.

MfG


----------



## klaus_fusion (19. August 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> oder gibts für ne K24 vllt. auch 2-teilige Scheiben ??
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lelles



Tacho. Es gibt die die der Hersteller auf seiner Heimatseite hat. Formula hat welche.

Schön Tacho!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (19. August 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Tacho. Es gibt die die der Hersteller auf seiner Heimatseite hat. Formula hat welche.
> 
> Schön Tacho!



Ja stimmt, aber nur in 220mm.
Wenn das zu groß ist, warte auf die Scheiben der R1!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Bock:




Gekauft April 2008 als Nerve ES6 aus dem Outlet.

Meine Mods:

- Wellgo Magnesium Pedale Perlmutweiss (paar 370g)
- Maxxis Minion 2,5 XC (700g)
- Hinten Umbau auf 203mm
- Trickstuff RSR Beläge
- Spank Lock Ons White/Gold
- Saint Kurbel H2
- Monarch 4.2 statt Pearl
- Supercross Carbon Sattel
- KMC X9 GOLD Kette
- Selber Designte Folien, die drucken lassen und selber aufkaschiert
- diverse sticker
- E.13 Bashguard + 40t Kettenblatt für Bikeparkeinsätze

das wars.

Neue Gabel ( Durolux SF-8 140-180mm ) liegt schon da, ich warte noch auf das Steckachsen Laufrad. YEAH!:

Das Bike wurde zum leichten leichten Freerider umgebaut, das bei keinem extremen Fahrergewicht auch ab und zu Bikeparkausflüge mitmacht, dies dan vorallem mit der neuen Gabel.

grüße,

ares.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

wie kann ich den Bilder groß in einen Beitrag einfügen, finde in der Hilfe nix darüber?!


----------



## unchained (19. August 2008)




----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

kannst du mir auch erklären wie das geht?


----------



## unchained (19. August 2008)

www.666kb.com . ist das einfachste


----------



## Co1n (19. August 2008)

einfach mal aufs Bild klicken. Wenns groß is rechte Maustaste und "Grafikadresse kopieren"..

Dann im Antowortfeld dieses Symbol zum Bildereinfügen ankliggen. (der Berg) und dann dann die Adresse einfügen

->


----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

also kann man nur url's groß anzeigen direkte anhänge nur klein??


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> Neue Gabel ( Durolux SF-8 140-180mm ) liegt schon da, ich warte noch auf das Steckachsen Laufrad. YEAH!:


Ahh, interessante Wahl! Bitte um Fahrbericht nach Einfahrzeit! 180mm in einem Nerve ES ist halt sehr arg...
...habe selbst eine Lyrik mit 160mm drin. (2005er ES) Mehr kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen.

Die Idee mit der Folie finde ich interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

hast du ne ahnung wie das mit so nem tuning bei moto pitkan oder wie das heißt aussieht?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

ja ich spekuliere auf den liteville 901 ab 2009 deswegen wollte ich mal vorsorgen


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung wie das mit so nem tuning bei moto pitkan oder wie das heißt aussieht?


Dzt. ist _mir _noch nichts bekannt, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da was kommen sollte...

Speedy von besserbiken.at bastelt schon fest -- der hatte auch für die BF4.0 schon sehr interessante Tunings parat.
Erste Fahrberichte (Vergleich mit 66) sind recht positiv. Link 1, Link 2.


Liteville 901 -- hochinteressantes Ding, leider heftiger Preis. (um den Rahmenpreis kriegt man bspw. bei Canyon ein sauber ausgestattetes Enduro/Freerider)
Aber mal sehen, bald bin ich berufstätig...


----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. August 2008)

ja der preis ist heftig aber ich will unbedingt was tourenfähiges das uneingeschränkt parktauglich ist und unter 15kg bleibt. Der vergleichbare Canyon Freerider heißt mindestens Torque FR wenn nich sogar FRX und das geht dann ja bis 18kg hoch.

ich werd auf jedenfall von der Durolux berichten, was mir jetzt schon recht positiv aufgefallen ist 1. sieht fett nd hochwertig aus 2. travelt ca. 55mm -> dh. auf 125mm -> könnt vielleicht auch gut im nerve funktionieren.

mal sehen, do gehts nach hindelang in bikepark da wird sich zeigen was mein unübliches setup so kann.


----------



## GerhardO (20. August 2008)

Durolux in einem Hardtail! Guckst Du:






Der Fahrer ist, soweit ich weiß, sehr zufrieden damit!

G.


----------



## faktotum (20. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ist die Halterung auch bei euch abgebrochen?
> Hat einer von euch schon mal 2,4er NN ans Spectral geschraubt?
> 
> LG Hopfer



Hallo Hopfer!

Bei mir ist die Halterung gleich nach 300 km ausgerissen. Grund dafür war wahrscheinlich der 2.4er Reifen den mir Canyon fälschlicher Weise angebaut hat. Beim Einfedern des Dämpfers ist da nicht mehr recht viel Platz und der Reifen streift am Bowdenzug und zieht diesen nach unten, was wiederum die Halterung nicht aushält.
Canyon hat mir den Reifen auf einen 2.25 getauscht und eine neue Halter geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. August 2008)

kleine Testtour gestern Koblenzer Stadtwald-Boppard und zurück. Hat viel Spass gemacht


----------



## MUD´doc (20. August 2008)

"Das Hammerschmidt"?!
Vom feinsten, Hr. Staabi 
Wenn Sie dann das olle Testbike nicht mehr brauchen, ich könnte mich überwinden es Ihnen dann ...öhm... abzunehmen. Sie wissen ja, recycling ist in ;]


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. August 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Durolux in einem Hardtail! Guckst Du:
> 
> Der Fahrer ist, soweit ich weiß, sehr zufrieden damit!
> 
> G.


Haha, da wirkt ja die Lyrik wie eine CC-Gabel daneben...


----------



## mohlo (20. August 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


>



*Kreisch* ist das schon einer von den neuen 2009er Nerve-Rahmen?


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

@faktotum
Danke für deine Antwort
bei mir wahren die 2,25 von Anfang an drauf aber sie haben mir zu wenig Grip deswegen fragte ich aber*wen es so ist wie du sagst wehre das eine schlechte Idee oder etwa nicht? andere Vorschläge für einen Reifen?

Ist die Gabel die man im Bild sieht eine RS oder eine Magura?
beide verwenden ja die Maxel Achse.
eindeutig eine Hammerschmidt!

LG Hopfer


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. August 2008)

sieht aus wie ne magura thor, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346115


----------



## mohlo (20. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @faktotum
> Ist die Gabel die man im Bild sieht eine RS oder eine Magura?
> beide verwenden ja die Maxel Achse.



Das wird wohl eine Lyrik sein.


----------



## mohlo (20. August 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ne magura thor, siehe hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346115



Stimmt, wird wohl doch die Magura Thor sein...


----------



## Poison Nuke (20. August 2008)

meine Tour hatte sich leider auch schon dem Ende geneigt...einmal ein kurzer Ausflug nach Lindau:





und dann auf nach St. Gallen


----------



## GerhardO (20. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Haha, da wirkt ja die Lyrik wie eine CC-Gabel daneben...



Brutal, gell?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (20. August 2008)

So eingeabut ist sie, gefahren noch nicht, so sieht das dann aus (ungetravelt dh. auf 180mm):

















http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=145389&stc=1&d=1219230022


----------



## Duempelhuber (20. August 2008)

wow, kariert ist echt Kackhässlich.... 

Gefällt mir persönlich garnicht... 

Grüße


----------



## GerhardO (20. August 2008)

Suum cuique!


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (20. August 2008)

Eingebaut und erfolgreich durch Leogang und Saalbach gejagt


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

fett 
sieht echt Edel aus mit der Fox 

LG Hopfer


----------



## markus92 (20. August 2008)

Einfach genial, wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte, käm mir auch dei Fox 40 rein.

Schön zu sehen ist auch wie nach der Freigabe für DC beim FRX, auf einmal alle -wie schon in den Startlöchern sitzend- DC-Gabel reinhauen. 
Gefällt mir so viel besser das FRX und fahren lässt es sich auch prima. 
Steht aufjedenfall in keinster Weiße nem BigHit oder so nach, außer im Gewicht


----------



## HSB77 (20. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> wow, kariert ist echt Kackhässlich....
> 
> Gefällt mir persönlich garnicht...
> 
> Grüße




Dachte ich mir auch. Sieht so ein bißchen aus, als wäre das Bike von Burlington...






Aber die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden...


----------



## GerhardO (20. August 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> Eingebaut und erfolgreich durch Leogang und Saalbach gejagt



Andi hats mir schon berichtet!

Brauchts jetzt schon ne 40er, um von den alten Steinen der Villa Rustica zu hüpfen? Und haben wir hier in STA eine dazu passende Eisdiele?

Nein, im Ernst: Steht ihm sehr gut!

Musst mich mal "probefahren" lassen! 

G.


----------



## fox hunter (20. August 2008)

ich find das bike echt geil. hast das lackieren lassen oder ist das folie? sieht nach folie aus, wo gibts sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (20. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> So eingeabut ist sie, gefahren noch nicht, so sieht das dann aus (ungetravelt dh. auf 180mm):



Also find die Folie oder was des is auch eher geöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wozu baut man bitte diese scheußlich häßlige Gabel da ein? Is die sonderlich billig und deshalb deine Wahl? Dat Ding sieht aus, lol. Naja und Länge passt ja nu auch net (aber willst ja bald Rahmen tauschen).

MfG Co1n


----------



## lkTROsaurus (20. August 2008)

Das is Folie, hab ich im photshop gemacht und dann drucken lassen, mit fön aufkaschiert.
Die Gabel soll ein recht gutes Preis Leistungs verhältniss haben, und es soll einige vergleiche mit der 66 geben die für sich sprechen.
Wenn du meinst das die scheußlich ist, naja dein bier.
ich finde dass die wesentlich schöner / hochwertiger aussieht als meine Fox Talas. getravelt ist die von der höhe in Ordnung. Ja billig ist Sie, muss ja nich immer gleich schlecht sein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Aber wozu baut man bitte diese scheußlich häßlige Gabel da ein?


Es soll auch Leute geben, die nach Funktion und nicht nach Optik kaufen.... 


(mir hätte allerdings auch die weiße Version besser gefallen)


----------



## lkTROsaurus (20. August 2008)

also war nun mal mit dieser scheußlichen sr suntour auf meinem hometrail hier unterwegs (kleiner downhill ca. 700m mit 5 kickern drin recht kurvig und wurzelig ).
also auch wenn das teil noch doppelt so häßlich wär würd ichs mir wieder holen da das teil grad dermaßen spass gemacht hat.
Ich habe nun nur fox van 36rc2 und 32talas rlc zum vergleich und muss sagen das teil gibt mir ein viel sichereres Gefühl und lässt wesentlich schnellere bergabgeschwindigkeiten zu, genial.
Schluckt unglaublich viel und unglaublich smooth, losbrechmoment war am anfang sehr hoch hat sich nach den ersten abfahrten aber gut gelegt, das teil nutzt sehr gut seinen federweg, ich hab mal nen kabelbinder rum der nach der abfahrt ca. 15-20mm vor krone war, hat sich aber nie so angefühlt als wäre das teil so weit drinnen, kam mir immer so vor als hätte ich noch reserve.

Von der Geometrie bin ich bisher zufrieden, runtergetravelt ist es wie mit der talas was bergauf wirklich gut geht, auf 180mm habe ich nur positive veränderung wahrgenommen.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (20. August 2008)

achso und was man auch noch positiv bemerken muss ist die Travelfunktion, gefällt mir viel besser als bei der Talas.
1. remote funktioniert super
2. man muss nur leicht das Gewicht nach hinten da die Travelfunktion ihre eigene Luftkartusche hat die man nach Fahrergewicht einstellen kann. ( Funktioniert wesentlich besser als meine 32er Talas )


----------



## schappi (20. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Also find die Folie oder was des is auch eher geöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wozu baut man bitte diese scheußlich häßlige Gabel da ein? Is die sonderlich billig und deshalb deine Wahl? Dat Ding sieht aus, lol. Naja und Länge passt ja nu auch net (aber willst ja bald Rahmen tauschen).
> 
> MfG Co1n



Du bau erstmal dein Bike voll funktionsfähig auf bevor du hier rumtönst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (20. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> So eingeabut ist sie, gefahren noch nicht, so sieht das dann aus (ungetravelt dh. auf 180mm):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das kenn ich irgend woher!!!!!!


----------



## faktotum (20. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @faktotum
> Danke für deine Antwort
> bei mir wahren die 2,25 von Anfang an drauf aber sie haben mir zu wenig Grip deswegen fragte ich aber*wen es so ist wie du sagst wehre das eine schlechte Idee oder etwa nicht? andere Vorschläge für einen Reifen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Hopfer!

Der Grip von dem 2.4er war echt super! Hatte noch nie einen besseren Reifen im Gelände. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch den Dämpfer zu weich eingestellt?! Jedenfalls habe ich das Problem mit dem 2.25er jetzt nicht mehr.
Mir ist vorgekommen, dass der 2.4 auf Asphalt einen sehr hohen Rollwiderstand hat, darum habe ich auf den 2.25er gewechselt.
Jetzt wo der Reifen nicht mehr so breit aussieht (2.4er) -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2478471615/sizes/l/
läuft das Bike auch wieder besser (vielleicht auch Einbildung?!). Komfort und Grip im Gelände, kann man aber nicht mehr vergleichen!


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

@faktotum
Danke für deine Antwort mich Interessiert nur noch wie viel platz war für den Reifen und wie schlimm war das mit dem Schleifen am Sattelrohr?

LG Hopfer


----------



## Co1n (20. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> Die Gabel soll ein recht gutes Preis Leistungs verhältniss haben, und es soll einige vergleiche mit der 66 geben die für sich sprechen.
> 
> _*Ok, Preis/Leistung stimmt sicher. Technik wird wohl auch hinhauen (nach deinem Bericht).*_
> 
> ...



Wollt dich ja net angreifen. Wenn sie dir passt, biddeschön.  Nur den Rahmen mit 180mm zu fahren kann nich gesund sein.

@schappi: Mein Rad ist seit vorgestern wieder voll funktionsfähig!  Aber tön du hier ruhig weiter rum. Jeder Thread braucht solche Leute. MfG


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (21. August 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Musst mich mal "probefahren" lassen!
> G.



Jederzeit und gerne! Meldst dich halt, wenn du aus deim Keller wieder auftauchst


----------



## faktotum (21. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @faktotum
> Danke für deine Antwort mich Interessiert nur noch wie viel platz war für den Reifen und wie schlimm war das mit dem Schleifen am Sattelrohr?
> 
> LG Hopfer


Platz ist genug -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2479281476/sizes/l/
jedoch bei Ausnutzung des vollen Dämpferweges wird's eng. Der Reifen berührt nur ganz kurz den Schaltbowden, wenn es aber zuviel ist, wird der Bowden in Richtung Tretlager gezogen und reißt die Halterung aus. Deine Lösung mit dem Kabelbinder finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, bis auf die Optik ;-).


----------



## GerhardO (21. August 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> Jederzeit und gerne! Meldst dich halt, wenn du aus deim Keller wieder auftauchst



Hm - wird wohl ne längere Geschichte...hab mir gestern zwei Kästen Augustiner geholt... - fürs erste! 

G.


----------



## T!ll (21. August 2008)

So dann mal wieder was Hardttailiges 

Grand Canyon 6.0


----------



## MUD´doc (22. August 2008)

Chice dezent rote Anbauteile 
Wo gab es denn diese Sattelklemme und HR-Schaltwerksschraube ?dat Dings zum Befestigen von Umwerfer ans Schaltauge - weiß grad nicht die Bezeichnung
Wirds auch für alltägliche Fahrten genutzt? (Frag wegen den Plaste-Ring ums große KB)


----------



## Ryanotb (22. August 2008)

Dr.Bizzaro schrieb:


> Eingebaut und erfolgreich durch Leogang und Saalbach gejagt



Nice bike men


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (22. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTuF_f8tY


----------



## T!ll (22. August 2008)

@Mud-Doc:
Die Sattelklemme ist Marke Eigenbau, und zwar einw enig Carbon Folie und rote Farbe.

Der Ring am Schaltwerk ist auch durch einen Farbstift rot geworden, primitiv aber wirksam & kostenlos 

Ja, der Plastikring dient halt als Hosenschutz wenn ich zB nur mal durchs Dorf fahre, zum Brötchen holen oder was auch immer. Zwar nicht allzu schick aber ich finds erträglich


----------



## markus92 (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

so mal was neues von mir.
Mit Bitch Whippa und Iron Fist Speichen auf Nope Nabe:











Vorne kommt auch noch das gleiche drauf =)


----------



## lkTROsaurus (22. August 2008)

ALTER RICHTISCH GEIL! ich bin richtig neidisch!


----------



## Duempelhuber (22. August 2008)

Bitte nochmal Bilder machen wenn vorne auch fertig ist.

Im moment siehts komisch aus.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (22. August 2008)

was sieht denn bitte komisch aus?


----------



## markus92 (22. August 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal Bilder machen wenn vorne auch fertig ist.
> 
> Im moment siehts komisch aus.



Stimmt schon, konnte nur von hinten Bilder machen, weil sonst vorne der Streifen reflektiert hätte, aber das wird spätestens in 14 Tagen auch so ausschauen wie hinten, dann gibts neue Bilder.


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)




----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

fettes bike, was für ein dämpfer is da drinne? und denkst du es wäre machbar den 190er mit 50hub im es gegen einen 200er mit 57mm hub auszutauschen, vom platz geht es und man würde auf 160mm hinten kommen + 2.5er reifen schleifen nich mehr am schaltzug ? was meinste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (23. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> was sieht denn bitte komisch aus?



Hinten und Vorne nicht identisch gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## steven69 (23. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> fettes bike, was für ein dämpfer is da drinne? und denkst du es wäre machbar den 190er mit 50hub im es gegen einen 200er mit 57mm hub auszutauschen, vom platz geht es und man würde auf 160mm hinten kommen + 2.5er reifen schleifen nich mehr am schaltzug ? was meinste?



Würd mich auch interessieren - hab momentan einen Fox DHX 5.0 drin. der funktioniert um Welten besser als der Monarch.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

hast du den air oder den coil? was genau funktioniert besser, selber habe ich den RS Monarch 4.2 high air, kann nur sagen dass er von der performance besser ist als der pearl. Was genau fühlt sich durch den Fox besser an?


----------



## steven69 (23. August 2008)

Der Monarch war mir entweder zu hart - dann kein Durchschlag. Mit weniger Druck ist der Monarch zwar schön soft, aber schlägt schon bei kleinen Sprüngen durch. Der Stahlfeder Fox spricht sensibler an und schlägt dank Bottom down nicht durch.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

denkste das geht mit dem umbau des es auf 160mm??


----------



## steven69 (23. August 2008)

Also Platz ist auf jeden Fall - nur mit dem Anschlagen am Sattelrohr bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

wird er nicht! 100%ig, lass dir die geo und dir neuen Dämpfermaße durch den kopf gehen, dann wirst du sehen dass das rad hinten weniger weit einfedert mit mehr FW!


----------



## steven69 (23. August 2008)

Denk ich mal in Ruhe drüber nach - vielleicht komm ich ja mal an einen 200er dämpfer ran, probiere es dann mal...


----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

dann sag auf jedenfall bescheid!


----------



## androsch5378 (23. August 2008)

hab´s schon geseh´n *


----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> hab´s schon geseh´n *



es mit 160mm??


----------



## bernd_andre (23. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


>



Hi,
Sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus.  
Wie arbeitet der Roco?
Ist das die WC- oder TST- Version? 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## androsch5378 (23. August 2008)

FRX mod.2007 *REICHTUM* *gg*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTuF_f8tY


----------



## xstephanx (23. August 2008)

Haha,  pass ja gut auf mein FRX auf! 
Freu mich schon aufs biken morgen!

Hab mich so in den Sound meiner neuen Hope Naben verliebt  .

Jetzt muss nur noch die e.13, NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und Shimano Saint drann und dann bin ich glücklich  !


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

Also ich rate von 200mm Einbaulänge ab. Dadurch versaut man die Geo.

Der Marzocchi ist einfach ein Traum. Ist die TST-Version. Super Soft!


----------



## Hans der Bär (23. August 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch die e.13, NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und Shimano Saint drann und dann bin ich glücklich  !



Hey, des wollt ich auch... bis auf dass ich schon ne e.13 hab 

Aber so kriegt man sein Rad nie zum Unikat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. August 2008)

so, bin wieder da aus ner runde mayrhofen..


----------



## bernd_andre (24. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Der Marzocchi ist einfach ein Traum. Ist die TST-Version. Super Soft!



Ahh super, danke.
Ich werd mir dann den Dämpfer in mein hoffentlich bald kommendes Torque  hängen.

Danke
Bernd


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (24. August 2008)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> Nice bike men


tyvm


----------



## xstephanx (24. August 2008)

@ Hans der Bär

Hi!
Hast du ein 07er oder 08er Torque?-welche e.13 passt da?
Geht sich da mit der Montage alles aus?

Danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. August 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTuF_f8tY


Ahh, fesch...

Gut geschnitten u. gefilmt!

@masterass: warum nun die Magura-Gabel statt der Lyrik? Wie gefällt sie dir? (und welches Modell ist das eigentlich?)


----------



## Hans der Bär (24. August 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> @ Hans der Bär
> 
> Hi!
> Hast du ein 07er oder 08er Torque?-welche e.13 passt da?
> ...



Ich hab des 08er. Da war schon die e.13 Lightguide mit nem Truvativ Rockring dran, auch wenns auf der HP von Canyon anders stand...^^

Wie's mit der Montage aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das Bedürfnis die Kurbel abzunehmen und nachzugucken  wie es genau gemacht ist. 

Wenn du willst kann ich mal nachschauen, ob man noch irgentwelche Unterlegscheiben usw. braucht oder mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## xstephanx (24. August 2008)

Ein Foto wäre super!-will mir auch die LG1 kaufen, aber ich will vorher wissen, ob die 08er und 07er Rahmen "unten rum" identisch sind ^^.

Hier mal ein Foto unseres Torquemobil -->







Kleines Video unseres Saalbach Trips kommt bald.


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @masterass: warum nun die Magura-Gabel statt der Lyrik? Wie gefällt sie dir? (und welches Modell ist das eigentlich?)



Magura Wotan 2008 (die 2007er hat ne schlechtere Druckstufe und sackt durch)

Aufgrund der besseren Absenkfunktion bei gleicher, wenn nciht besserer Performance.

Einfach Hebel drücken, Gabel belasten, Hebel loslassen um stufenlos einzustellen bis runter auf 120mm.

Zum Ausfahren: Hebel drücken, Wheelie, Hebel loslassen, Fertig!

Performance ist überragend und das nach der 2. Ausfahrt. Ich bin total begeistert. 

Außerdem ist es ein echtes Qualitätsprodukt, man merkt das im Vergleich zur Lyrik.


----------



## JaniK (24. August 2008)

And here is my Torque in action. 4:00 minutes
http://www.vimeo.com/1582690


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (24. August 2008)

JaniK schrieb:


> And here is my Torque in action. 4:00 minutes
> http://www.vimeo.com/1582690




Very nice video and beautiful landscape! 
Wasn't it annoying to stop, went back and put the camera again and again to a new place?


----------



## JaniK (24. August 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Wasn't it annoying to stop, went back and put the camera again and again to a new place?



Not really! It is like ****ing. You go back and forth, again and again, and you love it.

actually, all my friends were bussy...


----------



## Co1n (24. August 2008)

WoW Janik!! Damn nice video! Makes me hungry for trails!
Nice Torque! 

Keep on rockin Croatia!


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (25. August 2008)

Mein GrandCanyon 8.0 3Tage Expressbike am Skilift in Goldlauter (Thüringer Wald)








Grüße!


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Very nice video and beautiful landscape!
> Wasn't it annoying to stop, went back and put the camera again and again to a new place?



Very nice I envie you!
You are very bold to ride at such rocky trails with out a fullface helmet.
Schappi


----------



## hopfer (26. August 2008)

Hier ein par Bilder von Meinem Urlaub in Samnaun/ Ischgl











Gestern bin ich dann noch auf dem Heimweg noch nach Bozen Gefahren um die Trails der Freeride (1,3) zu Fahren.

Jenesien







Firmian




Leider ist die Auffahrt Kaputt







Mehr Bilder in Meiner Galerie

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (26. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder, aber was hast denn du für eine Kamera? Du musst unbedingt mal den Weißabgleich ändern (Blaustich).


----------



## hopfer (26. August 2008)

Handy 
will mich aber Bessern und mir eine Gescheide Kamera zu legen.

LG Hopfer


----------



## corallus (26. August 2008)

Aufwachen und gleich knappe 2000Hm ins Tal donnern. Was gibts noch schöneres?? 

Hier ein (noch) schlafendes Spectral.





Wen es interessiert: Mehr Bilder der Tour in meiner Galerie..


----------



## lkTROsaurus (26. August 2008)

wie geil! wo war das?


----------



## corallus (26. August 2008)

Oberhalb von Nax im Wallis (CH). War übrigens ein kuscheliges Blumenbett..


----------



## chaz (27. August 2008)

Moin. Die nächste Ausbaustufe ist fertig:


----------



## tschobi (27. August 2008)

Saugeil.
Kannst du noch mal alles beschreiben, was du gemacht hast und warum. 
Außer den ergongriffen ist das der Hammer. Aber wenn einem die Hände wehtun geht natürlich garnicht. Von daher alles super.

Das hat aber einiges an Kohle verschlungen, oder?


----------



## chaz (27. August 2008)

@ tschobi: Die Griffe finde ich persönlich sehr angenehm. Günstig war das nicht, aber ich hatte in letzter Zeit einige Defekte und neue Schaltwerke gehen auch auf Dauer ins Geld
Inzwischen ist noch ´ne Truvativ Kefü verbaut, da mir bei der Probefahrt mehrfach die Kette abgesprungen ist. Ansonsten fährt sich das Bike einfach nur geil. Keine doppelten Gänge mehr und ein tolles Schaltverhalten.


----------



## Hans der Bär (27. August 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Ein Foto wäre super!



Bittesehr. Ich hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Vito Corleone (27. August 2008)

JaniK schrieb:


> And here is my Torque in action. 4:00 minutes
> http://www.vimeo.com/1582690



hi janik.
super video 

pozdrav iz hrvatske


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (27. August 2008)

Hab heut ma meine Mono M4 eingebremst. Ist es normal, dass die Floating Disc bei starker Erwärmung knackt? Also beim Ausdehnen richtig Geräusche macht? 
Oder gibt sich das noch?

MfG, Co1n


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. August 2008)

@yaniK: great trails, great riding!


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (27. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> ...Ist es normal, dass die Floating Disc bei starker Erwärmung knackt?...



Also nachdem sie heiß geworden ist? Ist bei mir (Moto M6, Mono M4, beide mit floating discs) genauso. Hört sich so ähnlich an wie wenn du ein längeres Stück Auto gefahren bist und sich die Scheiben dann abkühlen. 
Bis jetzt is bei mir jedenfalls noch nix negatives passiert^^

Gruß


----------



## fitze (28. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hab heut ma meine Mono M4 eingebremst. Ist es normal, dass die Floating Disc bei starker Erwärmung knackt? Also beim Ausdehnen richtig Geräusche macht?
> Oder gibt sich das noch?
> 
> MfG, Co1n



Ja, völlig normal.


----------



## erkan1984 (28. August 2008)

wieder mal ein Hardtail....





[24h Rennen Chemnitz 2008]


----------



## Schulle (29. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich rate von 200mm Einbaulänge ab. Dadurch versaut man die Geo.
> 
> Der Marzocchi ist einfach ein Traum. Ist die TST-Version. Super Soft!



Was hat der denn für eine Einbaulänge (oder hab ich da was überlesen)? Bei Bike-Components gibt es die nur  mit EBL ab 200mm. Die Gabel ist ja der Hammer


----------



## klaus_fusion (29. August 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hab heut ma meine Mono M4 eingebremst. Ist es normal, dass die Floating Disc bei starker Erwärmung knackt? Also beim Ausdehnen richtig Geräusche macht?
> Oder gibt sich das noch?
> 
> MfG, Co1n



Ja - Ja - Nö

Und macht nix. Blos net draufbieseln....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. August 2008)

Ne woche Urlaub in Mayrhofen.

2 grosse Touren gemacht. 1 x Stillup, 1x Penken mit Bergbahn hoch und Penkenjoch hinten runter nach Hippach. 20 km Abfahrt von 2100 auf 500 hm. GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sind da im vgl. zu den einheimischen aber vorsichtig den Schotter runter.

Restliche 4 Tage Wandern, Stausee, Schwimmbad, Bier Trinken und essen. 

Biken kam etwas kurz, ich wollt mit Freundin aber möglichst viel machen und sehen.

Stillup / Grüne Wand - GEIL !!!!!!






So sah es übrigens vor 3 Monanten dort aus..







Penken - kurz vor 2100











dahinter gings die Abfahrt runter.

Und das war ich alleine. Ne schnelle, 2 Stündige Tour 500 hm hoch und runter zum Schnitzelwirt. Und ne geile Schiebestrecke. Echt freaky, glitschig und scheiss Schuhe an, steil und verblockt. Aber ich kam runter. War gut.






Bike Update mit 2x 200er Code 5 + entlüftet. 

Hier beim Check ob noch alles ok. Erstaunlicherweise Beläge kaum abgenutzt.






NN2,4 machen sich mit ~1,5 bar echt gut auf grobem Schotter runter, und mit 2,5 bar hoch. Wenn die abgefahren sind, gibts die als Snakeskin in 2,4. 

Warum muss ich nur 600 km dort in die Berge fahren.. Habt ihr AT und CH - ler es gut da.


----------



## jam123 (30. August 2008)

Weisst du Alpha - wir CHer fahren auch den Berg rauf ... das macht das radeln so spassig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (30. August 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Nax im Wallis (CH). War übrigens ein kuscheliges Blumenbett..



Was packst du so alles mit wenn du so'n Biwack machst ? Hab mir schon paar mal gedacht sowas zu machen ... aber irgendwie wird der Rucksack enrom schwer - den Kocher hast du ja wohl nit dabei gehabt oder ?


----------



## corallus (30. August 2008)

> Was packst du so alles mit wenn du so'n Biwack machst ?



Nö, kocher schlepp ich da lieber nicht mit. Das Gewicht hält sich ziemlich in Grenzen, waren so
knappe 5.5kg (inkl. Rucksack). Ich gehe noch recht viel auf Hochtouren und hab mein Material
über die Zeit auf leichtgewicht getrimmt. Kostet halt nen Batzen, doch dafür kann man tolle
Sachen damit unternehmen, ohne sich die Knie oder den Rücken zu versauen.

Biwaksack (Exped Event), Luftmättchen (Artiach Micro Skin), Schlafsack (Western Mountaineering
Summerlite), kleine Trinkflasche (Bäche hats überall), Stirnlampe, Nessesaire und Zeugs, Pullover,
Lange Hose und Mütze, Digiknipse. Zum Essen eignen sich Nüsse und Abpackbrot (Gutes
Gewichts/Energie-Verhältnis).

Aber vorsicht, Biwakieren macht süchtig! 

PS: Wenn du Tipps und Beratung brauchst, gib bescheid, denn ich wohne auch in Zürich.


----------



## dawncore (1. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Very nice I envie you!
> You are very bold to ride at such rocky trails with out a fullface helmet.
> Schappi



If i look around to his beautiful family ( http://www.vimeo.com/1114099 ) i would say 'GET YOUR FULLFACE HELMET


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. September 2008)

mal wieder zwei von meinem braunen


----------



## Wuudi (2. September 2008)

Auf dem Weg zur Bocchetta di Forccola:


----------



## vtrkalle (2. September 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Bocchetta di Forccola:
> 
> ein Traum Trail, ich war letzte Woche bei schönstem Wetter auf den Trail und bin dann hinunter zum Lago di S.Giacomo und über den Ofenpass wieder zurück, ich habe aber leider keine Fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (3. September 2008)

hab mal en bischen rumgespielt und kontarst und sättigung verändert


----------



## knuspi (3. September 2008)

Wow, sieht schick aus


----------



## JaniK (4. September 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> i would say 'GET YOUR FULLFACE HELMET



I have a full face helmet! See: http://www.vimeo.com/855394 Here are two canyons in quite steep action.
But I don't use it on trails anymore, because when you wear FFH, you it is harder to get along with trekkers and mountaniers. No nice smile can be seen and then they treat you like someone on a motobike or stupid kamikaze DH guy. Helmet makes the change. 

Maybe my best video is this. http://www.vimeo.com/818922
One specialized and one canyon night (vert)riding.


----------



## Co1n (4. September 2008)

Hier ma wieder Bildschen von meinem Nerve:

Neu -> Hope Mono M4; Floating Discs

die Louise die bisher hinten dran war is wie auf bestellung undicht geworden :/ . Genau wie vorne. 










MfG


----------



## Mecka-Joe (4. September 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> Hier ma wieder Bildschen von meinem Nerve:
> 
> Neu -> Hope Mono M4; Floating Discs
> 
> die Louise die bisher hinten dran war is wie auf bestellung undicht geworden :/ . Genau wie vorne.



Was hast mit der Louise gemacht. Die geben doch 5 Jahre Dichtheitsgarantie.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Co1n (4. September 2008)

Hab mit denen nichts unerlaubtes gemacht 

Mir sind mittlerweile schon 2 komplette Sätze der Louise aus 2002 undicht gegangen. Daneben >beide< Hebel der '02 er Louise FR. Nach unzähligen Einschickorgien bei der FR habe ich langsam keine Lust mehr. An sich gute Bremsen, aber is auch mal Schluss.

Bei meinen derzeitigen Ist der Sattel hinten undicht und vorne der Hebel . 

MfG, die Hope is btw der Hammer .


----------



## Fryrish (4. September 2008)

die blauen floatings passen nicht so ganz ins bild


----------



## Co1n (4. September 2008)

ja muss das blau noch an einigen anderen stellen aufnehmen. Mir gefällts aber auch so .

MfG


----------



## johnnyg (4. September 2008)

@coin

Geile Kiste!

Ich würde noch ein paar mehr blaue kleine Details setzen, zB mit eloxierten Schrauben

Was mich noch stört ist der große Aufkleber auf der Federgabel ansonsten siehts top aus!


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2008)

schick schick, wobei ich mich erstmal an die "edelstahl"optik gewöhnen muss 
zum glück ist es bei hope ja nicht all zu schwer bissel blau ans bike zu bekommen 
zb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (5. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> schick schick, wobei ich mich erstmal an die "edelstahl"optik gewöhnen muss



Alu


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2008)

jaja...optik, alter


----------



## Co1n (5. September 2008)

Ich würde die Hope ja auch fabrlich noch anpassen, aber alle Zubehörteile die es gibt sind maximal für die 2007er Modelle....
Die kann ich mir doch net holen, oder?!?!?!?!

MfG


----------



## unchained (5. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> jaja...optik, alter



ok ok


----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

JaniK schrieb:


> I have a full face helmet! See: http://www.vimeo.com/855394 Here are two canyons in quite steep action.
> But I don't use it on trails anymore, because when you wear FFH, you it is harder to get along with trekkers and mountaniers. No nice smile can be seen and then they treat you like someone on a motobike or stupid kamikaze DH guy. Helmet makes the change.
> 
> Maybe my best video is this. http://www.vimeo.com/818922
> One specialized and one canyon night (vert)riding.



For this reason I'm wearing on Enduro tours as Bell skater helmet and goggles Like this: 


that not me thats my buddy Varadero with my helmet:

. Better protection than a CC Helmet, Ventilation still OK but the people can see your face. Since a buddy of mine kracked his CC Helmet in 2 pieces in a very mild drop I have no more faith in CC Helmets (especially the ones that don't have a complet one piece outer layer
Schappi


----------



## varadero (5. September 2008)

Du sag mir noch mal ICH wär gemein!!!
So etwas hier zu posten, ts ts ts!!! 
Was sollen denn die Leute denken! 

Varadero


----------



## schappi (6. September 2008)

Wie war die Rossfeldtour?

Ich find übrigens, der Helm steht dir gut (ohne Schmäh). der passt viel besser zu deinem Fahrstil.
Wenn ich den trage werde ich garantiert nicht von RR Lycraschwuletten gegrüßt, sondern nur von FR Moshern. Ausserdem ist er viel sicherer.(ich habe schon 2 CC Helme gecrackt

Gruß
schappi


----------



## fox hunter (6. September 2008)

mal wieder was bei uns im wald gebaut.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. September 2008)

Kurz nach ner kleinen Schlammschlacht in der Eifel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. September 2008)

Du fährst ja immer noch mit den blauen Puscheln um die Naben!
hast du dir schon viel Spott anhören müssen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. September 2008)

Ja, und die bleiben trotzdem dran


----------



## Duempelhuber (7. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ja, und die bleiben trotzdem dran



:kotz:


----------



## AMul (7. September 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> :kotz:



sind doch geil


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2008)

Mal was neues von bzw. an meinem Grand Canyon 6.0:








Fulcrum Red metal 5


----------



## Boombe (7. September 2008)

Wieso was warum weshalb diese Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (7. September 2008)

Warum denn nicht? Ich mag einfach keine Klickies


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. September 2008)

War heute auf der Eurobike2008.


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Boombe schrieb:


> Wieso was warum weshalb diese Pedale?



Exakt.
Gegen Barends am Riser hab ich nichts, aber die Pedalen und der Kettenblattschutz gehen für ein CC Hardtail gar nicht.


----------



## markus92 (7. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Gegen Barends am Riser hab ich nichts, aber die Pedalen und der Kettenblattschutz gehen für ein CC Hardtail gar nicht.



Vll. mag er einfach keine Klickies und kommt mit PLattformpedalen besser zurecht???

Auch kann es sein, dass er das Rad noch für den Alltag gebrauchen will und nicht immer mit Ölverschmierter Hose heimkommen will


----------



## johnnyg (7. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Gegen Barends am Riser hab ich nichts, aber die Pedalen und der Kettenblattschutz gehen für ein CC Hardtail gar nicht.



kindisch


----------



## axxis (8. September 2008)

Mmn sind Klickes was für Racer, bzw. leistungsorientierte Sportler. Für Spaßfahrer sind Plattformer wesentlich praktischer und auch günstiger.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Steinigt mich halt, aber ich fahre mit meinem Bike auch regelmässig ins Büro und versaue mir ohne Kettenblattschutz nicht die Hose.
Und die Pedalen sind mir für ein CC Bike einfach viel zu fett. 
Die beiden Sachen verhunzen für mich die Optik eines an und für sich schönen und durchdachten Bikes vollkommen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2008)

@T!ll: nicht vergessen, du kannst mit deinem Rad nicht glücklich werden, solange es irgendwelchen _wildfremden_ Menschen in einem Internetforum nicht gefällt.........


----------



## kaibaa (8. September 2008)

@FloImSchnee: *LooooL* ...und somit sollte die -wiedereinmal sinnfreie- angehende Diskussion um unterschiedliche Geschmäcker doch wohl erfolgreich verhindert wurden sein! Dankeschön! ;-)

btw: Schätzfrage: Wie oft ist das Thema Click-/Plattformpedale schon diskutiert wurden? *blblbl*


----------



## MUD´doc (8. September 2008)

Dito 
Ich lasse mir doch nicht von Anderen meine Freude am Bike vermiesen!
Werde nächstes Jahr auf meinem GrandCanyon die alten 2,4er Nobby Nics (Eng, aber passt) draufziehen, 
die Klickis gegen Bärentatzen und die Flatbar gegen den Easton-Midriser tauschen.
Warum?
Weil ich das GC im Sommer eh wenig nutze (ist eher das Bike für die kalte Jahreszeit) und das Bike dann bei meiner 
Freundin im Ort stehen lassen kann. Wenn ich mit ihr dann im fetten Gelände fahren möchte, nehm ich das 
"All-Mountain-GrandCanyon". Habe nämlich keinen Bock mehr, ewiglich das ESX in die Karre zu wuchten.
Wenn sich dann einer beschweren will: "Urgh, das ist ein CC- und kein All-Mountainbike", dann kann er mir ja Geld 
fürs neue AM Nervelove geben!!!
Sorry fürs Offtopic. Kommt demnächst wieder was an Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (8. September 2008)

naja oder gleich chameleon-rahmen+lyrik


----------



## MUD´doc (8. September 2008)

´ne Lyrik? Biste Wahnsinnig  
Wenn schon eine 888 

Ja Ja, ich weiß. Das passt alles nicht so ganz zusammen. 
Aber es sind Teile, die bei mir nur noch inner Ecke liegen 
und ausprobieren kann man ja mal...

Ich schicke dir gerne per PM meine Kontonummer


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2008)

Hab gleich gewusst das wieder das Genörgel von irgendwelchen Weltverbesserern losgeht wegen den Pedalen 
Jungs, ich fahr was ich will und nicht was ihr gerne hättet.
Flo hat schon recht

Postet lieber mal Bilder, das hier nennt sich G A L E R I E und nicht sinnlose Diskussionsrunde


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. September 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hab gleich gewusst das wieder das Genörgel von irgendwelchen Weltverbesserern losgeht wegen den Pedalen
> Jungs, ich fahr was ich will und nicht was ihr gerne hättet.
> Flo hat schon recht
> 
> Postet lieber mal Bilder, das hier nennt sich G A L E R I E und nicht sinnlose Diskussionsrunde



Naja, ne Meinung gehört schon dazu, manchmal geht so ne Diskussion einfach zu weit. 
Ich finde, dass die Pedale von der Optik richtig gut passen. NC17 sind einfach nur G.E.I.L. und schön leicht (falls Magnesium) 
Wie gesagt, Hauptsache, dass Du mit den zurecht kommst. 

P.S: solange man keine Puscheln um die Naben hat, passt das schon


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. September 2008)

Was ist los?
Eurobike und gerade mal 2 Fotos vom Canyon Stand?

Dachte eigentlich da sind noch paar mehr Freaks unterwegs die paar Fotos schießen. Gabs denn keine Bilder vom FRX9?

Grüße


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. September 2008)

N´abend erst mal


Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Gabs denn keine Bilder vom FRX9?
> 
> Grüße



du bist, wie mir scheint, nicht jeder Tag mal hier, oder  ??

--> Guckst du <--

...des weiteren : @ Flo im Schnee :  



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @T!ll: nicht vergessen, du kannst mit deinem Rad nicht glücklich werden, solange es irgendwelchen _wildfremden_ Menschen in einem Internetforum nicht gefällt.........


Ich find´s immer wieder interessant, das manche Bikes überhaupt geradeaus rollen.......lt. manchen Mitgliedern (generell) hier im Forum, müssten die Bikes eigentlich aufgrund ihrer Optik unfahrbar sein.

Ich sag nur, Funktion zählt.....und wenn du ne Federboa in den Felgen hast, die 90er Jahre Onza Barends 90Grad nach oben zeigen und deine Reifenbeschriftung nicht mittig zum Ventil sitzt ......Hauptsache man selbst ist glücklich und dat Dingen läuft....der Rest ist für die Eisdiele....

Keep on biking......





PS: Ich weiss das der Helm und der Rucksack nicht zum Shirt passen 

In diesem Sinne...greetz

Lelles


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @T!ll: nicht vergessen, du kannst mit deinem Rad nicht glücklich werden, solange es irgendwelchen _wildfremden_ Menschen in einem Internetforum nicht gefällt.........



Sorry, aber wenn man sein Bike hier einstellt muß man mit den Meinungen der User leben und im CC Thread stiess die Optik (ums Tretlager) auch nicht gerade auf Gegenliebe...
Muß man halt abkönnen!
Der Riser an meinem Quantec gefiel auch nicht allen und mich juckt's auch nicht...


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2008)

Hab ich auch kein Problem mit, wenns einem nit gefällt. Is ja schließlich meins und solange es mir gefällt isses doch ok.

Nur solche Standartsprüche wie "was machen bärentatzten an nem cc-bike" oder "teil xxx ist aber no-go" nerven, es gibt halt leute die sich nicht in irgendwelche Kategorien unterordnen und einfach spaß am fahren haben wollen


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn man sein Bike hier einstellt muß man mit den Meinungen der User leben...


Ja, eh.

Und ich darf auch der Meinung sein, dass nicht wenige der Stylediskussionen lächerlich sind und die Leute weniger Zeit beim Basteln (und in Foren) und mehr aufm Bike verbringen sollten. 
(ja, auch ich; kann halt grad verletzungsbedingt nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (8. September 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Postet lieber mal Bilder, das hier nennt sich G A L E R I E und nicht sinnlose Diskussionsrunde



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Zwar nichts spektakuläres, aber ein paar Impressionen in meiner Urlaubszeit. War ein bisschen in meiner Gegend unterwegs 
und die Handycam war ´türlich dabei:
# Erlebnispfad Bellersen 
# Pavillon im Rheder-Schloßpark 
# Schutzhütte im Modexer Wald 
# Damals gabs noch Schnee, handgemaltes Langlaufrouten-Schild
# "Waldgeist" aufen Holzpfad Holzhausen 
# "Franzosenweg" Beverungen - unterer Teil, wo noch nix geholzt wurde
# Annette von "Droste(-Stein") Hülshoff
# Radweg an der Weser um halb 8 morgens. Ohhh, trotz Teer wars schön dort...

@ FloImSchnee
Wat is los? Allet klaro?
Es stürzen zur Zeit wohl alle, hmm? Meine Freundin hat heute auch ´nen Flug gemacht. Kniee und Ellenbogen geschürft...
Protektoren werden jetzt gekauft! Keine Ausreden mehr, Madame! Mehr nicht passiert. Puhh!
Jute Besserung, mein Jung!


----------



## GerhardO (8. September 2008)

Äh, hab erst jetzt mitgelesen und muss mir nun auch ne Frage stellen...

Darf ich dann sowas







auch nicht mit einem Hardtail fahren? Ich mein, das Gute hat vorne 100 mm CC-Federweg mit BBetty vorne, FatAlbert hinten und ja: Flatpedale...

Doch, ICH DARF!!! Und ich muss Till rechtgeben - es macht eine MORDSGAUDI, mal mit einem leichteren Bike "Alle Berge" zu fahren!

Grüezi allemiddeinand!


----------



## androsch5378 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute



VOTE FOR OUR MOUNTAINBIKE TRAILER ON:


http://videocontest.massivemoves.com...ht?detail=6458



Trailer *Secret Trails* am Start auch 2 CANYON FRX-Torque 2007 modl.


THX
__________________
http://www.madmikevideo.com


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. September 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> irgendwelche Kategorien unterordnen und einfach spaß am fahren haben wollen



Exakt!


----------



## canYOn_/ (10. September 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> VOTE FOR OUR MOUNTAINBIKE TRAILER ON:
> 
> 
> http://videocontest.massivemoves.com...ht?detail=6458



der Link geht nicht.


----------



## androsch5378 (10. September 2008)

hast recht,hmmmmm musst direkt zu MASSIVEMOVES rein gehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)




----------



## LoB (10. September 2008)

Darf man hier eigentlich noch Bilder von seinem Bike posten, ohne dass man drauf sitzt ? Ich mach es einfach mal. 
Die zweite Evolutionsstufe meines Nerve XC 9.0 SE - 10,75kg.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thomasbee (10. September 2008)

Tschuldigung, mal ne kurze Frage zum XC versus ES, da ich das Bild vom XC gerade sehe. Ist es eigentlich so, dass man auf nem XC deutlich gestreckter sitzt und die Sattelueberhoehung staerker ist?

Auf dem ES sitzt man so schoen komfortabel.

Danke

.t


----------



## Fryrish (10. September 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, mal ne kurze Frage zum XC versus ES, da ich das Bild vom XC gerade sehe. Ist es eigentlich so, dass man auf nem XC deutlich gestreckter sitzt und die Sattelueberhoehung staerker ist?
> 
> Auf dem ES sitzt man so schoen komfortabel.
> 
> ...



an und für sich schon. aber sattelüberhöhung kann mann ja sehr leicht korregieren. das andere kannst ja gut mit nem vorbau uf deine vorlieben einstellen.



@LoB

woher hast die reifen


----------



## LoB (10. September 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> an und für sich schon. aber sattelüberhöhung kann mann ja sehr leicht korregieren. das andere kannst ja gut mit nem vorbau uf deine vorlieben einstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle fragen sie immer nur nach den Reifen ... arbeite in nem Fahrradladen.


----------



## derwolf1509 (10. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen um dem Gelaber hier aus dem Weg zu gehen hier ein paar Bilder von meinem AlpX..


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Hier ein Bild von Varadero (mit 2003er ES) und Hoerman (mit Cube Sting)



Man sieht wo Canyons noch fahren müssen Cubes schon getragen werden.


----------



## timtim (10. September 2008)

@schappi
super pics, ohne worte


----------



## varadero (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


>


Typisch, Schappi natürlich wieder direkt von der Hütte kommend!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/1/5/6/_/large/Saalbach2008028.jpg
 komisch , 

 ich mit meinem cube-sting bin den ganzen weg da hoch gefahren *grins* 

 wer im glashaus sitzt , ..... 



 v.g. 

 hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. September 2008)

Ich bin ja auch ein alter Sack!
Ab 50 darf man das.
werde du erstmal 40 du junger Hüpfer.





















Viel Spass in Saalbach, -Neid!!!
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> werde du erstmal 40 du junger Hüpfer.
> Viel Spass in Saalbach, -Neid!!!
> Schappi


 

 pssst, erinnere mich nicht daran, nur noch 4 monate, dann bin ich auch Ü 40  :-( 

 noch kannst du mitkommen nach saalbach 

 das angebot steht noch


----------



## schappi (11. September 2008)

Täten tät ich ja gerne aber aus "politischen" Gründen geht es leider nicht.

Varadero,
schaust du mal in saalbach vorbei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## privy (12. September 2008)

@schappi,
die gegend ist einfach nur schön, hoffe das ich es im nächsten jahr gebacken bekomme auch dort zu fahren.

privy


----------



## varadero (12. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Täten tät ich ja gerne aber aus "politischen" Gründen geht es leider nicht.
> 
> Varadero,
> schaust du mal in saalbach vorbei?
> ...


Hallo!

So wie es ausschaut, kommt morgen der Schnee!!! 
Was das für mich bedeutet kannst du dir ja vorstellen. 

Varadero

PS: Eigentlich wollten wir heute von Zell am See aus auf den Grossglockner fahren (~88km mit netten 3300HM), aber wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage haben wir das bis auf weiteres verschoben.


----------



## schappi (12. September 2008)

dazu fallen mir nur 4 Buchstaben ein:
SSWB.








Wozu gibt es denn Spikereifen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cos75 (13. September 2008)

Wieder zurück aus dem  Urlaub in Interlaken. War auch biken, allerdings allein unterwegs gewesen, deswegen nur Bike mit Landschaftsbilder.

Grindelwaldgletscher:




Die Eiger Nordwand in Wolken.




Canyon vor der selbigen ohne Wolken und vorm Eigergletscher.













Die kleinen Fotos sind leider vom Handy. Fotoapparat vergessen. Da könnt ich mich vielleicht ärgern.


----------



## Hitzi (13. September 2008)

Nach geschaffter Alpenrunde.........

Nizza - Hauptstrand

Geplante Route

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ayxzpukjdxshtbth


----------



## MasterAss (14. September 2008)

Pfui Daibel und dann dieses Wahnsinnigen-Trikot an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye112 (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich poste dann auch mal mein neues Bike.






Grand Canyon 9.0


----------



## knuspi (14. September 2008)

Schickes Bike, aber die Blades gehen mal garnicht ...


----------



## braintrust (14. September 2008)

das sieht aus wie im herbst-special der MB


----------



## maik_87 (14. September 2008)

Also da kann ich mir anschliesen sieht echt albern aus mit den teilen. Na gut praktisch mögen die wohl sein aber....

Naja jedem das seine ;-)


----------



## Popeye112 (14. September 2008)

ja, sehen wohl in der Tat Albern aus.

Macht ihr sowas bei Sauwetter nicht ans Bike ?

Sind doch extrem wirkungsvoll die Dinger.


----------



## Popeye112 (14. September 2008)

Hier nochmal ohne die hässlichen Blades....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (14. September 2008)

das sieht doch chon gleich viel viel besser aus!! Un die dinger sinn einfach unnötiges gewicht  
das bike wiegt doch sicherlich gleich viel viel weniger oder 

die klamotten kann man doch waschen..., aber mal im ernst also mich stört da nich wenn i dreckig werd un nass.....


----------



## Hitzi (14. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Pfui Daibel und dann dieses Wahnsinnigen-Trikot an



Das hat nichts mit Tabellensituationen zu tun sondern ist eher eine Lebenseinstellung 

Support your Locals........ Im Rahmen der Globalisierung weiß man was man hat 

Naaaa MasterAss? Zu den Bayern oder Messeparkplatz Ost?


----------



## MasterAss (14. September 2008)

Bayern


----------



## Ghoosa (14. September 2008)

@Popeye112

hab auch Blades am Bike und im Alltag bei Sauwetter sinds doch recht nett. Im Geländeeinsatz kann man sie ja fix abnehmen, da ich den Teilen im gröberen Gelände nicht so recht traue und es stark rumwabbelt 
Aber sonsts ists mir wurscht was andere sagen 
Und oje ich hab soger Reflektoren am Bike und auch noch bei der Polizei registrieren lassen, macht man doch nicht, hihi.






Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## maik_87 (14. September 2008)

aaahhhhhhh..., also die Reflektoren gehen ja mal gar nich.... Das sieht escht übel aus... aber naja hauptsache dir gefällt es... 
Was dann andere sagen is ja egal..... 

Jo.., un das mit der polizei wollt i oh mach ging aber nich..


----------



## Ghoosa (14. September 2008)

Find die Reflektoren besser als die Standard-orange. Man kann auch nette Muster mit machen, da man zB nur jeden 2. 4er Speichenblock versehen braucht, oder verschiedene Längen nehmen.
Bei Tageslicht sinds sehr unauffällig und passen sich den Speichen gut an 

Warum gings mit der Codierung nicht, hast Carbonrahmen? Also das CF is Carbon, aber die anderen Bikes?

Grüße
Ghoosa


----------



## maik_87 (15. September 2008)

jap ,,ein cayon CF is aus Carbon..., naja und die anderen sinn natürlich codiert 

hab bis jetz noch keine möglichkeit gefunden das gerät irgendwo zu codieren mit nem chip oder so gibt es hier anscheinend nich in der umgebung  zumindest hab i da nüscht gefunden. Un ohne eine coderung kann ich es och nich versichern.........


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Bayern



Als hätte ich es geahnt 

Dann sehen wir uns in 14 Tagen in der AWD Arena?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. September 2008)

einkaufstorque!!!


----------



## braintrust (16. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Als hätte ich es geahnt
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns in 14 Tagen in der AWD Arena?



Zur 96-Niederlage 

Leider nicht, da bin ich bereits verplant.


----------



## pjfa (17. September 2008)

II Meeting Canyon Owners Club - Portugal















+ 400 pics: http://canyon-portugal.blogspot.com/


----------



## benne1989 (17. September 2008)

Popeye112 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ohne die hässlichen Blades....



Also auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen dein Bike ist zu groß oder der Sattel zu niedrig. Gefällt dir deine Position auf dem Bike?
Vielleicht bin ich es auch einfach nicht gewohnt Hardtails ohne Sattelüberhöhung zu begucken.


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zur 96-Niederlage
> 
> Leider nicht, da bin ich bereits verplant.



So ein Fan bist du also.

Beim Spiel der Spiele nicht dabei - verstehe 

Aber das ist bei den Bayern ein ganz normales Phänomen. Bei Heimspielen reise eben auch mal Hi ' ler an


----------



## andy01 (18. September 2008)

War mal bissel unterwegs......


----------



## Co1n (18. September 2008)




----------



## varadero (19. September 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> War mal bissel unterwegs......


Im Photoshop? Hoffentlich nicht nur dort! 
Schönes Bild!!!!


----------



## benne1989 (19. September 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> War mal bissel unterwegs......



Schönes Bild und super Colourkey aber die Unschärfe ist nicht so der Brüller weil sie total künstlich ist und man das auch direkt sieht durch die Schärfe um den Biker.


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2008)

finde die unschärfe fokussiert den Blick total auf den Biker. Finde ich gelungen 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (19. September 2008)

er hätte aber die unschärfe mehr an den biker heran bringen sollen und nicht so zaghaft drumherumverteilen


----------



## Richi2000 (19. September 2008)

weiß schon wer, wieviel sowas kosten soll?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Ne menge Schotter.


----------



## Astaroth (19. September 2008)

nicht mehr als 4000â¬ wÃ¼rd ich tippen


----------



## timson1000 (19. September 2008)

denk eher als 4000â¬ 
wÃ¼rde auf 3600 oder 3800 â¬ tippen...


----------



## hopfer (19. September 2008)

Ich sage 3000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (19. September 2008)

möge das niedrigste Gebot gewinnen


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (19. September 2008)

denke 3400


----------



## hopfer (19. September 2008)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> möge das niedrigste Gebot gewinnen



halte ich auch für das sinnvollste


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> halte ich auch für das sinnvollste


jedes Mal, wenn ich den 2009 FRX sehe, sage ich immer wieder das Gleiche:

Wie G!E!I!L!

ich will ein 2. Torki!!!!!


----------



## Boombe (19. September 2008)

..endlich ma weiße fuchs gabeln ...


----------



## g!zmo (20. September 2008)

ich finds auch geil! aber das einzig hässliche daran ist die weis/rot kombi..


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. September 2008)

Hier mal meins im Update...

Micha


----------



## cos75 (20. September 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Hier mal meins im Update...
> 
> Micha


Sollen wir jetzt raten was neu ist ?
Für den Fox Dämpfer würde ich mir die größere Luftkammer besorgen, passt besser zum Hinterbau.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. September 2008)

Bin eigentlich ganz glücklich damit im Vergleich zum Pearl.

Neu wären Dämpfer und Reifen, so...

Micha


----------



## johnnyg (20. September 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich ganz glücklich damit im Vergleich zum Pearl.
> 
> Neu wären Dämpfer und Reifen, so...
> 
> Micha



und wieder vor der hübschen küche abgelichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. September 2008)

Aber hey, diesmal aufgeräumt*lol*

Micha


----------



## mstaab_canyon (22. September 2008)

kleines Töurchen gestern am Mittelrhein. Hta mal wieder Spass gemacht 

VG,

Michael


----------



## cos75 (22. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> kleines Töurchen gestern am Mittelrhein. Hta mal wieder Spass gemacht
> 
> VG,
> 
> Michael


Schönes Foto ! Und vor allem die Farbe. 

Streift da jetzt eigentlich noch der 2,4er Nobby Nic am Sitzrohr bei voller Hubausnutzung oder ist jetzt wegen dem gebogenen Sitzrohr mehr Platz ? Kann man eine 350mm Sattelstütze komplett versenken bei Größe S ?


----------



## Damistam (22. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> kleines Töurchen gestern am Mittelrhein. Hta mal wieder Spass gemacht
> 
> VG,
> 
> Michael




BITTE sag mir, dass es dieses Bike auch in einer anderen Farbe gibt 
weil das Bike an sich ist einfach nur


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

Die Farbe ist wirklich etwas"gewöhnungsbedürftig"
@Staabi
täusche ich mich da oder hat das Bike keinen Horstlink mehr?
Wg Hammerschmitt nicht mehr nötig?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## UralterNorweger (22. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> täusche ich mich da oder hat das Bike keinen Horstlink mehr?









Hier sieht man das beidseitige Lager in der Kettenstrebe besser.

Martin


----------



## admax (23. September 2008)

der Sattel ist aber schnell dunkel geworden
Aber das Konzept mit den innen verlegten Schaltzügen geht dann mit der HS nicht ganz auf, oder? Ist der HS Schaltzug dann einfach festgebappt oder?
Aber das Bike ist schon echt schön


----------



## Co1n (23. September 2008)

ich find das Blau mal sehr sehr geil! Schönes Rad!!
Fällt die Verstrebung zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr eigtl. bei den S-Größen wieder weg?

MfG


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

die Verstrebung ist in S aus Platzgründen wie gehabt nicht vorhanden. Der Sattel ist so dunkel weil ich auf die Schnelle ne längere Stütze montiert habe als in dem Rad als Muster verbaut war und ich mir gerade eine geschnappt habe die noch bei mir zuhause rumlag. Und da war halt noch der Titec Sattel drauf...

Sattelstütze lässt sich 280mm versenken, das ist genauso weit wie bei unseren alten AM. Ich muss mir für meine Testräder aber noch ne 30.9er Joplin organisieren, ich mag eigentlich nicht mehr ohne fahren und meine Test-Joplin steckt im Spectral und ist ne 31.6er.

Platz für den 2.4er Nobby Nic (oder auch den neuen 2.4er Fat Albert) ist mehr als genug vorhanden. Aus Gewichts- und Performance Gründen habe ich bei den AM Modellen eine Fat Albert Front / Nobby Nic Kombi in 2,4" spezifiziert.

Andere Farben für das AM 9.0 HS sind derzeit nicht vorgesehen, das Hammerschmidt ist ein progressives Rad und darf auch eine progressive Farbe haben 

VG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. September 2008)

Naja,
um hier mal ein Bischen zu ketzern, ich hätte Angst von der Farbe Augenkrebs zu bekommen. Ansonsten tolles Bike.
Wird es die Torques auch bald mit Hammerschmitt geben, ich habe beim 2009er Preview nichts entdecken können? 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. September 2008)

jup, z.b. das fr 9.0


----------



## hopfer (23. September 2008)

@mstaab canyon
heißt keine anderen Farben auch nicht schwarz und weiß?
wann baut ihr eigentlich endlich ein Enduro mit Rockerlink und 150-160mm hinten und 160mm vorne wie z.B. Trek Remedy ; Stevens Enduro? 

LG Hopfer


----------



## schappi (23. September 2008)

warum sollten sie?
einen besser ansprechenden Hinterbau als beim Torque kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
es gibt doch das Torque ES, das genau das FW Segment abdeckt. Und einen Flaschenhalter werden Enduristen nicht wirklich vermissen. Oder fährst Du Touren ohne Rucksack?
Schappi


----------



## hopfer (23. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> warum sollten sie?
> einen besser ansprechenden Hinterbau als beim Torque kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> es gibt doch das Torque ES, das genau das FW Segment abdeckt. Und einen Flaschenhalter werden Enduristen nicht wirklich vermissen. Oder fährst Du Touren ohne Rucksack?
> Schappi



Nein um den Flaschenhalter geht es mir nicht 
was ich beim Torque vermisse ist ein wenig Spritzigkeit im flachen Trail Gelände (Isar) mir ist das Torque dar einfach etwas zu schwerfällig.
und das man den Dämpfer nicht blockieren kann.
davon abgesehen liebe ich einfach die Optik 

LG Hopfer


----------



## knuspi (23. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ...und das man den Dämpfer nicht blockieren kann....



Beim Torque den Dämpfer blockieren?!  Wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (23. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Beim Torque den Dämpfer blockieren?!  Wozu?



Blockieren bzw. Plattform ist auf der Teerstrasse bergauf durchaus sinnvoll!
und nicht 
Das Torque wippt bergauf ab 13% schon ganz schön.
man verliert ganz sicher 5-10%an Leistung

LG Hopfer


----------



## admax (23. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Andere Farben für das AM 9.0 HS sind derzeit nicht vorgesehen, das Hammerschmidt ist ein progressives Rad und darf auch eine progressive Farbe haben



Nein, nein, nein

ich wollte es aber in dem schönen metallic braun...seufz

Aber blau is auch sehr schön


----------



## Damistam (23. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..........
> Andere Farben für das AM 9.0 HS sind derzeit nicht vorgesehen, das Hammerschmidt ist ein progressives Rad und darf auch eine progressive Farbe haben
> ...







OCH  NÖ 

vielleicht gefällt mir das türkis bis zum Verkaufstart


----------



## BillGehts (23. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Andere Farben für das AM 9.0 HS sind derzeit nicht vorgesehen, das Hammerschmidt ist ein progressives Rad und darf auch eine progressive Farbe haben
> 
> ...



Den Titel "hässlichstes Bike 2009" habt Ihr damit sicher.


----------



## knuspi (23. September 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Den Titel "hässlichstes Bike 2009" habt Ihr damit sicher.



Gut dass du diesen Titel nicht vergibst ...


----------



## maik_87 (23. September 2008)

also ich find es Klasse das canyon mut zur Farbe bekennt  Weil die anderen farben die se 2007 un 2008 n programm hatte waren nich sooooooo toll.....


----------



## cos75 (23. September 2008)

An alle die dieses blau türkise oder was auch immer das für eine Farbe ist, nicht gefällt. Ich habe die ultimative Lösung für euch:
*Ich opfere mich für euch !* Kauft euch das Bike und ihr könnt den Rahmen umsonst und ohne Aufpreis gegen meinen schwarz anodisierten Nerve ESX Rahmen tauschen. Kontaktaufnahme bitte über PN.


----------



## maik_87 (23. September 2008)

das is och ne maßnahme


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. September 2008)

ein ESX mit ISCG, soso...


----------



## harry001 (23. September 2008)

@mstaab

30.9er Joplin organisieren, ich mag eigentlich nicht mehr ohne fahren und meine Test-Joplin steckt im Spectral und ist ne 31.6er.


Hallo mstaab,
ich hätte z.Z. eine 30,9 er Maverick an zu bieten (kaum gefahren)

Besten Gruß
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> An alle die dieses blau türkise oder was auch immer das für eine Farbe ist, nicht gefällt. Ich habe die ultimative Lösung für euch:
> *Ich opfere mich für euch !* Kauft euch das Bike und ihr könnt den Rahmen umsonst und ohne Aufpreis gegen meinen schwarz anodisierten Nerve ESX Rahmen tauschen. Kontaktaufnahme bitte über PN.


Großartige Idee!
Biete einen elegant-silbernen ES-Rahmen, Größe L zum Tausch an...


----------



## tschobi (24. September 2008)

> wann baut ihr eigentlich endlich ein Enduro mit Rockerlink und 150-160mm hinten und 160mm vorne wie z.B. Trek Remedy ; Stevens Enduro?





schappi schrieb:


> warum sollten sie?
> einen besser ansprechenden Hinterbau als beim Torque kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> es gibt doch das Torque ES, das genau das FW Segment abdeckt. Und einen Flaschenhalter werden Enduristen nicht wirklich vermissen. Oder fährst Du Touren ohne Rucksack?
> Schappi



Also ich kenne kein besseres Enduro, wie das Trek Remedy! Aber die torquies sind auch klasse


----------



## cos75 (24. September 2008)

Nimm halt ein Nerve AM und bau da eine Lyrik ein, dann hast du auch ein Remedy.


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Nimm halt ein Nerve AM und bau da eine Lyrik ein, dann hast du auch ein Remedy.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358916

LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358916
> 
> LG Hopfer


Was ist das Problem ?


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem ?



Ich weiß nicht ob mir das AM mit 160mm reicht wen ich mich so weiter entwickle wie bis her.
ich fahre immer mehr sehr technische Trails.
und ich springe gerne auch mal 1m-1,50m
bzw. 1m ins Flat

alternative: Torque FR
nachdem ich Canyon Fan bin würde ich gerne Hier mein Rad finden.

LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob mir das AM mit 160mm reicht wen ich mich so weiter entwickle wie bis her.



Und das Remedy reicht ? Warum ?


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Und das Remedy reicht ? Warum ?



Ich bin das Remedy am Bike Festevil am Gardasee Gefahren es war Berg ab einfach phänomenal man konnte einfach sehr Hohe Stufen fahren ohne angst zu haben vorne über zu kippen oder die Kontrolle zu verlieren
Das Torque kommt an das Remedy schon ran aber besser ist es nicht trotz den 2cm mehr Federweg

LG Hopfer


----------



## schatten (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das Torque kommt an das Remedy schon ran aber besser ist es nicht trotz den 2cm mehr Federweg



Hast du inzwischen mal nachgemessen?

Das Trek hat einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, einen längeren Radstand und eine kürzere Kettenstrebe als das Torque ES, das könnte die Erklärung für deine Eindrücke sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

schatten schrieb:


> Hast du inzwischen mal nachgemessen?
> 
> Das Trek hat einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, einen längeren Radstand und eine kürzere Kettenstrebe als das Torque ES, das könnte die Erklärung für deine Eindrücke sein.



Ja und ich komme auf 16,5cm


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2008)

Remedy hat 2cm weniger Federweg als das Torque? Meines Wissens haben die Remedys 150mm, ein Torque 160mm...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. September 2008)

160-150=10mm


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

Die 2008 Torques haben mehr Federweg als die alten.
nach Bike Bravo so gar 174mm
aber so genau weiß das niemand

LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> aber so genau weiß das niemand
> 
> LG Hopfer


hopfer ! 

Du vergleichst Remedy Herstellerangabe mit Torque Bike-Messung. 
Auf dem Papier hat das Torque bestimmt 160mm. Durch Toleranzen beim Dämpferhub und Rahmenflex kommen im Prüfstand höhere Messwerte raus.

Das Remedy hatte übrigens im Prüfstand einer Zeitschrift 158mm.


----------



## fitze (24. September 2008)

Das Torque hatte mit einem Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub wohl auch 2007 schon etwas über 170mm Federweg. Da hat sich laut einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter nichts geändert. Die 160mm beziehen sich wohl auf einen Dämpfer mit 68mm Hub (oder waren es 63mm?)

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. September 2008)

Also bei 70mm knapp über 170 und bei 68mm so 162 oder so was ich mal gelesen hab hatt auch stabi geschrieben bezieht sich halt auf die 2007 Torquis


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. September 2008)

Noch was einfach mal Lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349638&highlight=Torque+Federweg


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

wie gesagt so genau weiß das niemand 

Ich wünsche noch eine schönen Abend
LG Hopfer


----------



## tschobi (25. September 2008)

Kann dir nur sagen, dass das Remedy einfach ein geniales Fahrverhalten hat... Die touquies kommen da meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ran. Aber ist auch ein komplett anderes Fahrverhalten, von daher....

AM mit Lyrik oder sowas ist auf keinen FAll eine Alternative. Sowas kann man  machen, wenn man schon eins da stehen hat, aber nicht kaufen und umrüsten. 
AM mit 160mm, torque und remedy sind alles völlig unterschiedliche bikes. Die kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht auf eine Stufe stellen, sondern muss du vorlieben zum Fahrverhalten entscheiden lassen.

Wenn ich sie alle haben könnte, würde ich das
AM160mm für steile Wanderwege bergab
Torque für verspielte bikeparkausflüge und northshore wo man eng um die Ecken muss
remedy für die flowigen,downhilllastigen trails mit schwierigen einlagen.

aber das ist ja nur fiction


----------



## cos75 (25. September 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> .
> Wenn ich sie alle haben könnte, würde ich das
> AM160mm für steile Wanderwege bergab
> Torque für verspielte bikeparkausflüge und northshore wo man eng um die Ecken muss
> remedy für die flowigen,downhilllastigen trails mit schwierigen einlagen.


hopfer, die lösung für dich ist gefunden.


----------



## tschobi (25. September 2008)

Und noch eins für Marathon ;-)

So jetzt schluss mit der spamerei. Hat keiner ein Foto?


----------



## Co1n (25. September 2008)




----------



## MasterAss (25. September 2008)

Nur mal so:
Fährst du das Rad auch oder hast du nen Putzfimmel?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. September 2008)

Ach putzen... sobald es dreckig ist wirds wech geschmissen und neu gekauft 
Muss auch sagen, echt super gepflegt Co1n


----------



## Co1n (25. September 2008)

putzfimmel? joah kann man sagen.  
weil halt viel kohle drin steckt und ich generell meine sachen pflege. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (25. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Nur mal so:
> Fährst du das Rad auch oder hast du nen Putzfimmel?



warte es mal ab, ich hab mich auch zu so einem Kommentar hinreißen lassen und wurde in Grund und Boden kommentiert....


----------



## Triturbo (25. September 2008)

und vor allem: fährst du das schöne Ding auch mal mit ner Hr. Bremse ?

Sieht aus, als ob das Geld nur für eine gereicht hat


----------



## Co1n (25. September 2008)

joah hinten kommt ne Mini. Aber das wird geldmäßig erstma nix... hinten fuhr ich eigtl ne Louise. Die is aber undicht geworden. muss jetz erstmal so gehen.

MfG


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2008)

Das Radl ist eine ewige Baustelle, hmm?


----------



## Co1n (25. September 2008)

so siehts aus :/ feddich werd i nimmer


----------



## Fryrish (26. September 2008)

du fährst ohne hr-bremse im gelände rum? findest du das net bissle gefährlich?


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. September 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> du fährst ohne hr-bremse im gelände rum?


Hast du schon jemals auf einem seiner Fotos Gelände gesehen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. September 2008)

Zur Eisdiele und zurück wirds schon reichen.


----------



## Ghoosa (26. September 2008)

Mountaínbiking in der Flachland-Großstadt sieht halt etwas anders aus 

Sind halt mehr Treppen, Mittelinseln, Parks, oder halt mal die nächste Rolltreppe zur U/S-Bahn, da wirds Bike nicht so schmuddelig und die VR-Bremse reicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. September 2008)

was meint ihr warum das prenzlauer *berg* heisst? :>


----------



## Ghoosa (26. September 2008)

Weil Berge im Flachland ab 10 hm anfangen?


----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2008)

Dank Flo hab ich jetzt übrigens CB Mallet 1. Danke für den Tipp nochmal, die Dinger haben echt mehr Grip als die PD-M 647 von Shimano.


----------



## Co1n (26. September 2008)

und genau auf diesem berg (anner Kulte) hats mich gestern gelegt . scheiß fußgänger -.- . was laufen die auch aufm fußgängerweg rum......
Ich werd auch mal in Wald fahren und mich ablichten lassen wie sonen Hügel runtertucker. Das gibt was!


----------



## nailz (26. September 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> und genau auf diesem berg (anner Kulte) hats mich gestern gelegt . scheiß fußgänger -.- . was laufen die auch aufm fußgängerweg rum......



Die Mono verzögert schon ordentlich, was? Die Dosis machts 

Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung *(StVO*)
*§2 *Straßenbenutzung durch Fahrzeuge
*(5) *Kinder bis zum vollendeten 8. Lebensjahr müssen, _ältere Kinder *bis zum vollendeten 10. Lebensjahr dürfen* mit Fahrrädern Gehwege benutzen._ _Auf Fußgänger ist besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen_. Beim Überqueren einer Fahrbahn müssen die Kinder absteigen.

Nicht für Erwachsene geeignet


----------



## braintrust (26. September 2008)

@MasterAss:
hm kannste mal nen foto von cb mallet 1 machen? wie sind die wenn man mal ohne klickschuhe ne runde drehen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benne1989 (26. September 2008)

Genau das interessiert mich auch...


----------



## Dale Cooper (26. September 2008)

Endlich ist es da! 

Heute ist mein Nerve XC 5.0 Special Eition angekommen! Saugeiles Rad! Es ist, als wär ich zum drittem Mal Papa geworden! Jippieh!


----------



## canYOn_/ (26. September 2008)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Mountaínbiking in der Flachland-Großstadt sieht halt etwas anders aus
> 
> Sind halt mehr Treppen, Mittelinseln, Parks, oder halt mal die nächste Rolltreppe zur U/S-Bahn, da wirds Bike nicht so schmuddelig und die VR-Bremse reicht da



wenn du das ernst meinst, frage ich mich, wieso du torki fährst...
In Berlin gibt es einige richtig geile Treils z.B. in MügelZ oder in Kranichsbergen. Da haben auch die fleißigen DH-Freaks viele böse drops und Northshores gebaut. 





 Man darf ja auch nicht die unendlichen Brandenburg - Wälder vergessen.  Man sammelt durch die kleinen 100-200 Hm Berge 1200-1600 Hm am Tag. Was willsta noch haben?
*




*


----------



## Schluckspecht (27. September 2008)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Mountaínbiking in der Flachland-Großstadt sieht halt etwas anders aus
> 
> Sind halt mehr Treppen, Mittelinseln, Parks, oder halt mal die nächste Rolltreppe zur U/S-Bahn, da wirds Bike nicht so schmuddelig und die VR-Bremse reicht da



wie ist es denn so, wenn man ne rolltreppe runterfährt? wie ne normale treppe...?
hab mich bisher nicht getraut, da die ja immer so schmal sind (nicht dass man mit dem lenker am rand hängen bleibt und es einen dann verreisst) und die stufen sind ja auch nicht die kleinsten......
aber es steht noch auf meiner "to do-liste", einestages.........


----------



## hopfer (27. September 2008)

Eine Rolltreppe bin ich mal runterfahren. wäre fast jede Stufe auf die Schnauze geflogen war nicht wirklich cool.
weil die Stufen bei mir so einen ungünstigen ab stand gehabt haben das das Ganze Rad immer abgesackt ist.
Also vorher erst mal testen wie das Rad drauf steht.

LG Hopfer


----------



## MasterAss (27. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> @MasterAss:
> hm kannste mal nen foto von cb mallet 1 machen? wie sind die wenn man mal ohne klickschuhe ne runde drehen will?



Kein Problem, kannst ja die 8 Madenschrauben weitgenug rausschrauben. Gibt dann evtl. nur Probleme mit Klickschuhen, da das aussteigen dann schwerer geht. Aber dafür gibt es dann die Distanzplatten. 
Die Klickfeder merkt man übrigens kaum mit normalen Schuhen und die Auslösehärte ist mit Klickschuhen geringer als bei den Eggbeatern. Das war nämlich immer mein größtes Hinderniss beim Kauf. Hatte einmal zum Test die Eggbeater und bin andauernd umgefallen, weil ich nicht wie bei den Shimanos gewohnt rauskam.

Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung. Fotos reich ich nach.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. September 2008)

So, hier auch mal wieder aktuelle, aber leider unerfreuliche Bilder von meinem ESX 6 :









Beim letzten Parkbesuch scheint sich irgendwas zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Sattelrohr verkeilt zu haben. Da ich zu 90% im schönen rheinischen Schiefergebirge unterwegs bin, tippe ich mal auf einen recht spitzen und flachen Stein, der evtl durch das pedalieren vom Kettenblatt geklemmt und in das Rohr "gedrückt" wurde. Anders kann ich mir die Beschädigung zumindest nicht erklären. Gemerkt habe ich das Loch erst fast daheim beim inspizieren meines Hauptschwingenlagers, welches sich an selbigen Tag auch komplett pulverisiert hat. Musste von Boppard aus mit meinem "klapprigen Hollandrad" wieder nach Koblenz fahren 

Fahrrad natürlich zu Canyon gegeben zwecks Garantieübernahme, aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten greift die Canyon-"RadbessernurimWohnzimmer"-AGB nicht. Crash-Replacement habe ich freundlich abgelehnt, worauf der Mitarbeiter in der Werkstatt doch etwas verduzt schien. 
Der Rahmen wird in der nächsten Zeit geschweißt, bin mal aufs Ergebniss gespannt


----------



## Fryrish (28. September 2008)

sehr ergärlich.

hab mir beim transport auch mal ne delle ins oberrohr gemacht. ist halt ech so unnötig.

wie willst du schweißen. einfach das loch zu. oder ne platte drüber?


----------



## unchained (28. September 2008)

einfach loch zu is die einfachste variante.


----------



## tschobi (28. September 2008)

Klar einfach zuschweißen, geht am einfachsten, und sieht beigeschliffen immer noch am besten aus. 

crashreplacement hätte ich auch abgelehnt.

Lass aber einen geübten Schweißer ran. Die Rohre sind recht dünn und nicht ganz einfach zu schweißen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Bekannten der in dem Bereich arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. September 2008)

> wie willst du schweißen. einfach das loch zu. oder ne platte drüber?





> einfach loch zu is die einfachste variante.





> Klar einfach zuschweißen, geht am einfachsten, und sieht beigeschliffen immer noch am besten aus.
> 
> crashreplacement hätte ich auch abgelehnt.
> 
> Lass aber einen geübten Schweißer ran. Die Rohre sind recht dünn und nicht ganz einfach zu schweißen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Bekannten der in dem Bereich arbeitet.



Hätte auch vermutet, dass in dem Fall das Loch nur zugeschweißt wird.
Ein Bekannter meines Vaters macht in Metallbau, er schraubt, schweißt, verzinkt lackiert etc berufsmäßig. Ihm werde ich das Radl anvertrauen und freie Hand walten lassen. Will er ein fettes extra-Gusset anschweißen, so möge dies geschehen 

Btw: Finde man erahnt auf dem oberen Bild bei genauer Betrachtung die Wandstärke des Rohres, und das knapp oberhalb des Tretlagers.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2008)

Ich denke das Unterfangen wird bei der Stärke der Rohre etwas schwierig werden, hoffentlich brutzelt dir nicht das Rohr dabei weg. 
Schweissen an sich ist kein Probem, weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung, man muss nur den geeigneten Zusatzstoff finden und den Lack/Beschichtung an dieser Stelle komplett entfernen, ansonsten gibt es unschöne Pickel beim Schweissen und das Ganze ist nur wie geklebt.


----------



## johnnyg (28. September 2008)

Zeig dann auf jedan Fall mal ein Foto wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## gonzo63 (29. September 2008)

.. hier mal mein Torque...

im Vergleich mit nem Bike für die Zukunft!


----------



## knuspi (29. September 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> .. hier mal mein Torque...
> 
> im Vergleich mit nem Bike für die Zukunft!



Ist das Bild zufällig im Sun-Island aufgenommen worden?

Achja, schickes Bike


----------



## Assfight (29. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> kleines Töurchen gestern am Mittelrhein. Hta mal wieder Spass gemacht
> 
> VG,
> 
> Michael



Was kostet das? Stehen die Preise schon fest? Aber echt nen umwerfendes Bike! Respekt!


----------



## Hitzi (29. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zur 96-Niederlage
> 
> Leider nicht, da bin ich bereits verplant.



Wie war das doch gleich?????


----------



## gonzo63 (29. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ist das Bild zufällig im Sun-Island aufgenommen worden?
> 
> Achja, schickes Bike



.. genau da! Hab meine gestrige Tour dort ausklingen lassen... stand dann plötzlich der Rolli neben. Das mußte ich festhalten!!


----------



## mucho (30. September 2008)

so hier ist mein Hopel....ich hoffe er gefällt euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (30. September 2008)

.. schönes Bike, gefällt!

Aber, die Sitzposition wäre mir zu krass! Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hat das Nerve?

Gruß gonzo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> so hier ist mein Hopel....ich hoffe er gefällt euch!



jap er gefällt


----------



## Co1n (30. September 2008)

sieht echt klasse aus! sehr schlicht und edel. Sattel/Stütz-Kombi fahr ich auch!


----------



## schappi (30. September 2008)

Co1n schrieb:


> sieht echt klasse aus! sehr schlicht und edel. Sattel/Stütz-Kombi fahr ich auch!



seit wann fährst du dein Bike?


----------



## thomasbee (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab das schonmal irgendwo gefragt, aber ich frag es nochmal. Laut Bild ist die Satterüberhöhung beim XC deutlich stärker als beim ES. Da ich gerade überlege, auf etwas leichteres als ein ES zu wechseln, ist es wirklich so dass ich damit leben muss, gestreckter zu sitzen?

Danke

/t


----------



## Co1n (30. September 2008)

@schappi: an wen geht jetz die frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> Aber, die Sitzposition wäre mir zu krass! Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hat das Nerve?




Bin 1,88m und die Rahmenhöhe ist 52cm.
Sicher ich hätte Spacer montieren, den Vorbau umdrehen und nen Rizer montieren können, um keine extreme Sattelüberhöhung drin zu haben aber ich komm damit prima klar und finde das Bike durchaus bequem.
(Bin vorher aber auch immer nur Hardtail gefahren  )


----------



## markus92 (1. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt kommt zur Abwechslung mal nen big-bike:




Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Fischgesicht (1. Oktober 2008)

jahaaa scho


----------



## Fryrish (1. Oktober 2008)

wie bleibt des da stehen. sieht echt gut aus, obwohl ich (nocht) nicht torque-fan bin.


----------



## Grandmen (1. Oktober 2008)

schon schön...
besser an die Wand als in den Wald

Diebe, wer hat den Stock geklaut......?


----------



## nailz (1. Oktober 2008)

Big ist schick 



birjoh schrieb:


> wie bleibt des da stehen



Na "ohneStock" dank Photoshop o.ä.
Klick ma´drauf und schau ins Fotoalbum


----------



## braintrust (1. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön!
wo bis denn die dämpferschrauben in rot?


----------



## maik_87 (1. Oktober 2008)

she  sehr schönes Bike..., die Farb Kombi sieht echt klasse aus...!!


----------



## markus92 (1. Oktober 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> wo bis denn die dämpferschrauben in rot?


Eding =), hält zwar nicht ewig, aber wenn ein Fototermin ansteht, kann man es ja nochmal hübsch machen =)


----------



## braintrust (1. Oktober 2008)

hrhr also eher macgyver-style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benne1989 (1. Oktober 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Eding =), hält zwar nicht ewig, aber wenn ein Fototermin ansteht, kann man es ja nochmal hübsch machen =)



Hat er bei den Felgen auch gemacht


----------



## MasterAss (2. Oktober 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wie war das doch gleich?????



Naja, war ein schlechtes Spiel.


----------



## markus92 (2. Oktober 2008)

benne1989 schrieb:


> Hat er bei den Felgen auch gemacht



Nene


----------



## T!ll (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab nochwas an Bildern gefunden, zwar schon ein paar Wochen alt aber egal 
Ein Canyon Nerve XC am Moselhöhenweg oberhalb von Brodenbach, Untermosel:


----------



## Richi2000 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem seedingrun beim Nordpark Downhill (Innsbruck/A) vom Wochendnende. Super Bedingungen wie man unschwer erkennen kann- SIcht war auch super wie die schön durchsichtige Brille zeigt. Danke für die "Positionslichter" der Blitze vom Fotografen- so wußte ich wenigstens, daß ich noch auf der Strecke bin
PS: Es handelt sich um mein Torque 3 (der in "drecksgrau bin ich)  bzw. meinen Kumopel mit seinem Torque Fr7


----------



## Trailbauer (9. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein torque es 7.0.  habe es bei der sparbuch-aktion als testbike für nur 1839 bekommen  ...nach einer woche habe ich allerdings den rahmen gegen ein sx trail getauscht. bilder vom umbau sind in meiner gallerie. hab da ein super angebot bekommen


----------



## GerhardO (9. Oktober 2008)

Was waren die Gründe für Deinen Umbau? Abgesehen davon, dass das SX schon ein sehr leckeres Bike ist!

G.


----------



## Trailbauer (9. Oktober 2008)

einmal der grund, dass ich den rahmen für "nur" 1390 bekommen konnte und dass das SX Trail einfach geil is! also hinterbau geometrie usw. ich bin eher der bergab typ und da habe ich mich auch schon etwas schwer mit dem linearen luftdämpfer getan. hab schon 3 von diesen verstrahlten luftdingern geschrottet. und der stahldämpfer in meinem letzten bike war nich kaputt zu kriegen und einfach super! also noch ein grund fürs SX. das torque is natürlich auch super! aber eher für touren ohne sprünge. durch den umbau hab ich jetz ein mehrgewicht von 450g. ich finde das geht mehr als klar!


----------



## bernd_andre (9. Oktober 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt zur Abwechslung mal nen big-bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt sehr. Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich sofort die Weinrotenlaufräder samt Schnellspanner nehmen.
Da dieses leider nicht ging hier mal meine Light Version von nem Big-Bike:







Hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staphen (9. Oktober 2008)

So, will mal mein Hardtail posten(gibt hier ja so wenig). 
Sozusagen als Huldigung für gute Dienste.
Mich hat der Leichtbauwahn erwischt...also gibts nächstes Jahr eins aus Carbon. Auch wenns mir schwer fällt mich zu trennen.


----------



## maik_87 (9. Oktober 2008)

juhuuu.., endlich ma wieder ein HT 
Was wiegt denn das gte Stück?? Is das hinten eine 140er scheibe..??


----------



## staphen (9. Oktober 2008)

9,4 kg...da ist noch ordentlich Luft-Kurbel,Gabel hier und da nochn paar Gramm...aber wie gesagt nächstes Jahr gibts n Neuaufbau.
Jupp is ne 140 er.


----------



## staphen (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh grad du hast n CF.
Welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser hatten das?


----------



## maik_87 (9. Oktober 2008)

9,4.... nich chlecht wiegt weniger wie meins  .... 
Was wiegst du denn.... un wie is denn die bremsleistung von der 140er scheibe.... ich aber ich persönlich find es bissel übertrieben an der brnsscheibe gewicht zu sparen... weil bremskraft ist gleichzetig sicherheit un daran würde ich nih sparen nur um paar gramm zu sparen.... aber is ja nur meine meinung.....

hmm..., gute frage... ich glaub es waren 31,4
bin momentan nich zu hause kann nich nach schauen ber ich hatte diese maße in erinnerung....


----------



## LoB (9. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Fahrrad hast du da .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staphen (9. Oktober 2008)

wiege 75 kg und habe keine Probleme mit der 140 er,
die riesen Abfahrten hab ich hier aber ne,bin von nem Mittelgebirge umgeben.
Hatte vorher ne 160 er und da merk ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## maik_87 (9. Oktober 2008)

aha...., naja ich wieg zwar nur 65kg aber i werd da bei der 160er bleiben...... 

Willste dir das grand canyon cf holen....??


----------



## staphen (9. Oktober 2008)

ja,geplant isses,ich hoffe mal die Preise bleiben ungefähr die gleichen
Das neue CF sieht halt schon sehr schick aus,bin ma gespannt in welchen Farben und Ausstattung das zu haben is


----------



## maik_87 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das auch sehr sehr schön.., schon die innen verlegten züge sinn weltklasse.. aber gut dieses haben ja auch andere hersteller....
Aber die preise werden denke ich gleich bleiben.... bin ma of das gewicht gespannt von dem neuen...!! Naja das rahmen gewicht is ja das selbe wie bei meim...also da hat sich nich sehr vel mehr getan.... man muss es ja nich übertreiben mit em gewicht... lieber paar gramm mehr dafür mehr sicherheit und haltbarkeit...


----------



## Fryrish (10. Oktober 2008)

leichtbau heißt ja net gleich wenigert sicherheit oder haltbarkeit. es gibt ja auch sinnvollen leichtbau. und so n stangenrad hat ja eigentlich immer potential, da es ja für jedenkunden passen muß, wenn man sichs jedoch selbst aufbaut, kann man es nach seinen individuellen bedürfnissen zusammenstellen.


----------



## Ryanotb (10. Oktober 2008)

Hello, this is my Torque with my new E-13 LG1


----------



## Fryrish (11. Oktober 2008)

hab das hier grad im forum gefunden, glaub das hatten wir hier noch net.


----------



## JayPKay (11. Oktober 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> hab das hier grad im forum gefunden, glaub das hatten wir hier noch net.


Hmm, hat jemand wohl etwas Arbeit reingesteckt.


----------



## Fryrish (11. Oktober 2008)

find das ergebniss aber sehr gelungen


----------



## kona86 (11. Oktober 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hab nochwas an Bildern gefunden, zwar schon ein paar Wochen alt aber egal
> Ein Canyon Nerve XC am Moselhöhenweg oberhalb von Brodenbach, Untermosel:



Geiler Trail, am Ende etwas verbockt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja am Ende musst ich paar mal absteigen


----------



## martin_k (11. Oktober 2008)

bitte wieder mehr von den älteren bikes posten. das vorige design war sehr gelungen. nicht dass die heutigen bikes nicht auch geil aussehen.


----------



## maik_87 (13. Oktober 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> Ich seh grad du hast n CF.
> Welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser hatten das?



Sorry..., der durchmesser ist 35,5


----------



## j0hns3n (17. Oktober 2008)

Hier mit geänderten parts.

Kml x 9sl kette
Dura Ace Kassette
Wellgo Magnesium Pedalen
Marzocchi roco air wc


----------



## Fryrish (18. Oktober 2008)

dura ace an nem torque

den sinn mußt jetzt aber mal erklären.


----------



## Richi2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

leicht und haltbar, außerdem feinere gangabstufung als eine normale mtb- kassette; racingstyle halt. vermutlich wird das nächste update eine doppelbrücke werden?! wer vorne nur ein kettenblatt fährt benutzt vermutlich öfter technische hilfsmittel um irgendwo hoch zu kommen und braucht deshalb keine übersetzung wie ein traktor.


----------



## Fryrish (18. Oktober 2008)

aber wenn man vorne doch eh nur ein kettenblatt hat, ist es da net sinnvoller mit der kassette große unterschiede bei der übersetzung zu erzeugen. sonst ist man ja nicht mehr weit vom singlesppeed-torque entfernt.


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Oktober 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Sorry..., der durchmesser ist 35,5



35,5mm sattelstützendurchmesser? 
sicher dass du die sattelstütze gemessen hast und nicht das sitzrohr?

so sieht die verteilung der sattelstützendurchmesser ungefähr aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356300

du müsstest also ne sonderanfertigung haben.


----------



## hopfer (18. Oktober 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> aber wenn man vorne doch eh nur ein kettenblatt hat, ist es da net sinnvoller mit der kassette große unterschiede bei der übersetzung zu erzeugen. sonst ist man ja nicht mehr weit vom singlesppeed-torque entfernt.



Das Bike wird Wahrscheinlich auch nur im Down -Hill gefahren und da ist eine Kassette mit feinerer Abstufung um druck zu machen sinnvoller. 

Schönes FRX !

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (18. Oktober 2008)

hehe... sorry hab mich verwirren lassen von den angaben auf dem Sattelklemme......

Also hab noch ma gemessen 31


----------



## pjfa (19. Oktober 2008)




----------



## j0hns3n (21. Oktober 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> aber wenn man vorne doch eh nur ein kettenblatt hat, ist es da net sinnvoller mit der kassette große unterschiede bei der übersetzung zu erzeugen. sonst ist man ja nicht mehr weit vom singlesppeed-torque entfernt.



ich brauch hinten die kleinen gänge um berg ab druck zu machen berg hoch ist eh nich so doll mit dem fahrrad


----------



## bikemo (21. Oktober 2008)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Hier mit geänderten parts.
> 
> Kml x 9sl kette
> Dura Ace Kassette
> ...


@j0hns3n: Ist die schwarze Wippe zur Dämpferanlenkung bei dir original? 
Bei meinem M-Rahmen ist die Oberkante 
gerade. 
Hat dein Rahmen hat Grösse L?


----------



## pornobombasti (22. Oktober 2008)

was wiegt denn der hobel`???


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2008)

Gestern auf der Kampenwand oberhalb vom Chiemsee/Bayern:

1x Spectral AX7 (Bj.08) und 1x Nerve ES7 (Bj. 03)



 

 

 





 

 

 







Mehr Bilder der netten Herbsttour hier bzw. hier.

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd auch gern auf die Kampenwand - wenn ich mit meiner Wamp'n kannt...!


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2008)

gerhardo schrieb:


> ich Würd Auch Gern Auf Die Kampenwand - Wenn Ich Mit Meiner Wamp'n Kannt...!


Genau!


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Bilder wie immer!

Grüße an Michi


----------



## Daniel121 (24. Oktober 2008)

Mein neues Nerve ES8 2008

Leider wegen einer OP noch nicht weit gefahren aber der erste Eindruck (Paar Treppen und Bordsteinkanten)  is ganz geil. Achso hab nen FOX RP23 Big Airchamber und keinen RS Monarch drin.

Daniel


----------



## AMul (24. Oktober 2008)




----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Bike!! Have fun!


----------



## trek1969 (24. Oktober 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Kampenwand oberhalb vom Chiemsee/Bayern:



 warum wohn ich bloß im norden.....

 richtig  pic´s


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2008)

ey im norden kann man richtig geil Kite Buggy fahren ^^.


----------



## braintrust (24. Oktober 2008)

möp möp, erste lullerrunde nach dem schlüsselbeinbruch:


----------



## GerhardO (25. Oktober 2008)

Schaugt aus, als hattest ordentlich Zeit zum Putzen?!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel121 (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Rad is einfach geiL  sieht aus wie meins


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2008)

Plastikscheibe zwischen Speichen und Kassette? Hmm.


----------



## pjfa (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## GerhardO (26. Oktober 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Plastikscheibe zwischen Speichen und Kassette? Hmm.



Nö, das ist bestimmt nur eine optische Täuschung - quasi die Spiegelung der Bremsscheibe auf der anderen Seite der Nabe!


----------



## braintrust (26. Oktober 2008)

nanana...jetzt mecker hier nich rum, auf meine kosten


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Oktober 2008)

Hey, der Braintrust is Back In Da House! 
Was haste gemacht? (so wegen Schlüsselbeinbruch)

Mal was von der heutigen Tour. Noch das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt:


 


Fühlte mich bei dem Bild irgendwie von "Virtuous" inspiriert... || ... und hier die "Schneekapelle" mal von Außen 







Irgendwo bei uns in der Pampa... auf dem Rückweg natürlich verfranzt. Als ich das Foto machte, hörte ich nur noch 
ein Rascheln hinten rechts im Hintergrund und auf einmal brach ein Wildschwein durch Gebüsch und verwand dann. 
Gott-sei-Dank nicht in meine Richtung sondern nach hinten weg.
Ich sage euch, da hatte ich mehr Adrenalin im Blute als auf der späteren Abfahrt (obwohl die auch gut war )

pjfa always fast on the tracks 
.


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist zwar kein Alpenpanorama, und es sind keine DLSR-Bilder
Aber für Handyfoto finde ich sie echt gelungen.











noch was neues für den Winter... aus dem Sparbuch und schon einige KM alt.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2008)

Schön!

Wo hats denn bei Chemnitz so einen See?


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Wo hats denn bei Chemnitz so einen See?



Das ist der Greifenbachstauweiher bei Geyer.
Also nicht "direkt" in Chemnitz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Oktober 2008)

wow oO wi´rklich tolle Bilder !

Werd ich mir als ausflugsziel für nächsten Sommer/Frühjahr merken, wenn mein Bike besser ausgestattet ist. ^^


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> wow oO wi´rklich tolle Bilder !
> 
> Werd ich mir als ausflugsziel für nächsten Sommer/Frühjahr merken, wenn mein Bike besser ausgestattet ist. ^^



die MTB-Bilder sind im Abtwald in der nähe  von Burkhardtsdorf entstanden...
kann ich dir gerne mal zeigen, wenns nicht mehr schneit....*ieeeh*


----------



## Groudon (30. Oktober 2008)

ja ... gerne ^^ aber vorher müssen an meinem Bike noch paar Umbauten vorgenommen werden ^^ (das Sharptail an sich ist echt ... ******* xD)


----------



## -XC- (30. Oktober 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> So, will mal mein Hardtail posten(gibt hier ja so wenig).
> Sozusagen als Huldigung für gute Dienste.
> Mich hat der Leichtbauwahn erwischt...also gibts nächstes Jahr eins aus Carbon. Auch wenns mir schwer fällt mich zu trennen.



ich sag nur  warum sieht der rahmen viel geiler aus als die aktuellen 
und du willst komplett neubauen  

ich würd den rahmen(falls er gut passt) aufjedenfall weiter verwenden sieht hammer aus!

einmal noch


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> So, will mal mein Hardtail posten(gibt hier ja so wenig).
> Sozusagen als Huldigung für gute Dienste.
> Mich hat der Leichtbauwahn erwischt...also gibts nächstes Jahr eins aus Carbon. Auch wenns mir schwer fällt mich zu trennen.



ich muss auch nochmal...
also bei den neuen CF-Rahmen würde mir das nicht schwer fallen.
Was mir schwer viel, war die Einsicht, das das affengeile angebot im Outlet nix für mich ist (Canyon CF mit Magura Durin für 1k)

welchen Laufradsatz fährst du denn?


----------



## staphen (30. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, so richtig leicht fällts mir nicht mich von dem guten Stück zu trennen,
aber der neue cf sieht auch super aus.
Laufradsatz ist: DT Swiss 240
                      DT Aerolight Speichen
Notubes ZTR Olympic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (31. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geiles bike


----------



## pjfa (31. Oktober 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Alpenpanorama, und es sind keine DLSR-Bilder
> Aber für Handyfoto finde ich sie echt gelungen.


----------



## martin_k (1. November 2008)




----------



## varadero (4. November 2008)

wer Canyon fährt, dem scheint doch die Sonne aus dem Ar....!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2008)

Fesch, Markus! 

(mah, ich muss dringend wieder aufn Berg...)


----------



## GerhardO (4. November 2008)

Des rechte kummt scho guad!


----------



## T!ll (4. November 2008)

Mal was dreckiges 
Passiert halt schon mal im Herbst





Ist leider nur ein Handyfoto


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2008)

Schicker Mülleimer! War der vorher ein SX Trail?


----------



## simon82 (6. November 2008)

So, hier mal mein Nerve XC 7.0 von 2006 mit der roten Magura Marta SL

Und noch eins beim biken im Herbst...


----------



## moudi (6. November 2008)

Mein Torque wieder mit Fox36.
Die 66RC2 ETA war mit 3kg doch etwas schwer.
Und fast 1kg weniger an der Front ist doch auch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_Crack (7. November 2008)

dann hier mal meine müslischüssel...


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. November 2008)

wolltest du an deiner schüssel nicht flatpedals fahren?
der stand mit normalen schuhen ist doch grausig darauf!
wie war denn die erste ausfahrt?


----------



## FR_Crack (8. November 2008)

fahrn is wunderbar  ja ...war zu faul die pedale dran zu machen und bin ja nurn bissl durchn wald! nix großes  aber mach ich jetz die nächsten 10min  ...


----------



## bliz2z (9. November 2008)

Moin, ich hab noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen von meinem Torque 9.0 2007. Vielleicht kann die ja jemand gebrauchen .


----------



## keks'(: (9. November 2008)

noch nicht fertig wie man sieht, oder auch nicht sieht.. . xD


----------



## rossi-0815 (10. November 2008)

Endlich auch ein paar Fotos von meinem ES 8.0


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

schick schick. zufrieden mit der pike?


----------



## MasterAss (13. November 2008)

Hier mal meine kleine Interpretation vom ES 8.0 
Ein paar neue Updates:

-Bremse Avid Elixir CR (geil & leicht)
-Hinterbaulager (waren nach 7 Monaten völlig am Ende da absolute Billiglager) erneuert und im gleichen Zuge Hinterbau schwarz lackiert
-Bashguard statt 3. K-Blatt
-Stinger KeFü
-Swampthing hinten für den deutschen "Winter"
-Mallet-Pedale mit Pins für mehr halt ausgeklickt, ganz zufällig gibt es die auch noch in grün


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2008)

Meins mal. Updates: 





[/URL][/IMG]
Lenker Sunline V2
Griffe Reverse
Dämpfer MotoPitkan getuned
Dura Ace Kassette
Boxgide
Marzocchi 66 RCV mit weicher Feder
Reifen Maxxis Swampthing
Hope Satelklemme
Hope Schnellspanner
Swissstop Beläge vorne-hinten a2z
Schwalbe Downhillschläuche
Bremsen neu befüllt war ne schwarze Soße
Ne menge Dreck aus Osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (13. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hier mal meine kleine Interpretation vom ES 8.0
> Ein paar neue Updates:
> 
> -Bremse Avid Elixir CR (geil & leicht)
> ...


Zitier jetzt mal die Fotos nicht mit, aber die Exilir wie ist die von der Bremskraft? Krieg nen Bike wo die verbaut ist, ich glaube die gleiche sogar.


----------



## hopfer (13. November 2008)

@ MasterAss
Schöne Interpretation  ob ich so was auch mache ? 
bist du jetzt doch beim Nerve geblieben anstatt dir ein Trek zu kaufen ?
Hast du die Wotan auch Lackiert/langzeiterfahrung auch Positiv?
wie hast du die Kettenführung befestiegt?

LG hopfer 
Und noch viel Spaß mit deinem Traumbike! 




Assfight schrieb:


> Zitier jetzt mal die Fotos nicht mit, aber die Exilir wie ist die von der Bremskraft? Krieg nen Bike wo die verbaut ist, ich glaube die gleiche sogar.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272542&page=148


----------



## chaz (14. November 2008)

Moin! Habe auch mal wieder neues Spielzeug (Hope Mono M4):


----------



## fox hunter (14. November 2008)

hier mal mein torque in den sandbergen


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2008)

schönes Bike, und vor allem super Farben!!


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2008)

wie isn die hope so im vergleich zur juicy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (14. November 2008)

@ braintrust: Die Hope ist echt ein Anker! Kein bisschen schwammig, konstanter Druckpunkt!


----------



## agnes (14. November 2008)

@fox hunter wirklich schöne farbe. habe ich in der farbe noch nie geshen oder v ielleicht nicht so drauf geachtet.

die hope ist im vergleich zu der juicy als ob man stahl mit platin vergleichen würde. hatte einmal die ehre den direkten vergleich zu fahren. und war von der hope mehr als überzeugt.

aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein formula fan. besonders von der neuen the one.


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2008)

hm und wie läuft das mit dem kürzen der stahlflexleitung, also was braucht man da fürn weckzeug?
find die hope ja schon sehr fein


----------



## chaz (14. November 2008)

@ braintrust: Die Leitungen des Sets haben bei mir gepasst und mussten nicht gekürzt werden.


----------



## fox hunter (14. November 2008)

danke, ja finde die farbe auch sehr geil, obwohl mir das lila der 2009ner auch echt gut gefällt.


----------



## markus92 (15. November 2008)

So mal nen Bild von unserem Roadgap, ist noch in Arbeit und wenn mein neuer Helm kommt, gibts bestimmt nen Actionpic  :


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. November 2008)

Und wo is die Landung?


----------



## knuspi (15. November 2008)

Und wo ist das Canyon-bike?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. November 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## markus92 (15. November 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und wo is die Landung?



Die ist Links neben dem Baumstumpf, aber wie gesagt noch nicht ganz fertig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> So mal nen Bild von unserem Roadgap


Nicht fad!


----------



## MasterAss (15. November 2008)

@markus
Sehe ich das richtig, dass die vordere Stütze ein intakter Baum mit abgesägter Krone ist oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## markus92 (16. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @markus
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die vordere Stütze ein intakter Baum mit abgesägter Krone ist oder täusch ich mich da?



Ja siehst du richtig, aber das ganze entspricht eh nicht mehr der wirklichkeit, denn es wurde alles nochmal "überarbeitet", d.h. viel mehr Streben eingebaut. Jetzt kann man auf dem 6m langem Northshore zu 10ter sitzen


----------



## erkan1984 (16. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hier mal meine kleine Interpretation vom ES 8.0
> Ein paar neue Updates:
> 
> -Bremse Avid Elixir CR (geil & leicht)
> ...


der schwarze Hinterbau kommt mal echt gut, die gleiche Farbe wie die Magura? Passt erste Sahne!


----------



## MasterAss (16. November 2008)

@Erkan
Danke, danke. Ja müsste die gleiche RAL sein. Habe bei der Magura nur die Labels entfernt und nicht lacken lassen.

@markus
Finde es nur (gelinde ausgedrückt) schade, dass man einen intakten Baum "missbraucht". Kann man da nicht einen toten Stamm nehmen?


----------



## MoP__ (16. November 2008)

So, hier erstmal mein ESX in schwerer Winterausrüstung.











Ich werde definitiv noch einen stärker gekröpften Lenker dranbauen, weil mir momentan irgendwie die Daumen einschlafen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. November 2008)

Die Rainking sind 2.2? Sehen ziemlich riesig aus. kannst du schon etwas von den Reifen berichten?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (16. November 2008)

sind 2.5er

Micha


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. November 2008)

Danke, konnte ich nicht genau erkennen. Hat jemand einen Vegleich zum MM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (16. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @markus
> Finde es nur (gelinde ausgedrückt) schade, dass man einen intakten Baum "missbraucht". Kann man da nicht einen toten Stamm nehmen?



Verstehe schon was du meinst, nur liegt im Wald leider nichts mehr herum, was man dazu nehmen kann, also müssten wir um diese Baum am Leben zu lassen, mehrer andere Bäume fällen um die gleiche Stabilität zu bekommen.


----------



## MoP__ (16. November 2008)

Die Gummimischung des Rain King ist wirklich sehr weich, wobei ich zum Verschleiß bisher nicht viel sagen kann.
Grip hat er jedenfalls ordentlich, sowohl beim Bremsen als auch in Kurven. 
Der Rollwiderstand ist entsprechend hoch.
Spaßig ist es mit RK vorn und Nobby Nic hinten, zumindestens was Driften angeht Der Ardent passt mir als Hinterreifen jetzt ganz gut und hat keinen all zu hohen Rollwiderstand.
Mit Downhillschläuchen wiegt der Bock jetzt immerhin 16,2kg.
Nachdem ich die erste (sehr kleine) Delle im Oberrohr hatte, habe ich Kunststoff-Leisten aus dem Baumarkt an einem Rohr mit entsprechendem Durchmesser mittels Heißluftgebläse angepasst und danach an das Unterrohr und beide Seiten des Oberrohres als Schutz angeklebt


----------



## vtrkalle (16. November 2008)

So meine erste Tour heuer bis zum Schnee, bis auf einer Höhe von 1957mh, ist leider nur ein Handyfoto.


----------



## Grubert (18. November 2008)

hier mal mein torque es mid kefü...hoffe es gefällt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150215&stc=1&d=1227041325


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. November 2008)

geht nicht


----------



## simdiem (18. November 2008)

MoP schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv noch einen stärker gekröpften Lenker dranbauen, weil mir momentan irgendwie die Daumen einschlafen.



Schon mal an Ergon Griffe gedacht? Die von Canyon verbauten Griffe sind äußerst unbequem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schon mal an Ergon Griffe gedacht? Die von Canyon verbauten Griffe sind äußerst unbequem...



Was ist mit den Canyon- Griffen für 09er Modelle? Da gab es doch ?August/September? einen "Test" in der Bike, oder in der ...? Aber gut, die kann noch keiner am Bike haben..


----------



## MoP__ (19. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schon mal an Ergon Griffe gedacht? Die von Canyon verbauten Griffe sind äußerst unbequem...


Es liegt nicht unbedingt an den Griffen, sondern eher am Lenker. Gefühlsmäßig sollten die Lenkerenden mehr nach oben/zu mir hin gebogen sein.
Der NC 17 FR Pro sieht da ganz gut aus, allerdings ist der sehr hoch. Gibts ähnliche Lenker mit niedrigerer Höhe?


----------



## Schulle (19. November 2008)

Grubert schrieb:


> hier mal mein torque es mid kefü...hoffe es gefällt
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150215&stc=1&d=1227041325



Dein Link funzt net. Würde es mir gerne anschaue wolle.


----------



## Freecastle (19. November 2008)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> So meine erste Tour heuer bis zum Schnee, bis auf einer Höhe von 1957mh, ist leider nur ein Handyfoto.



Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich kann bei dem Anblick des letzten Bildes nicht anders als .... 
*SCHUTZBLECH* und *KATZENAUGEN* *sofort* ab !!!!


----------



## Rocco 26 (19. November 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich kann bei dem Anblick des letzten Bildes nicht anders als ....
> *SCHUTZBLECH* und *KATZENAUGEN* *sofort* ab !!!!



... fehlt nur noch die orangene Warnweste mit Reflektionsstreifen...


----------



## Grubert (19. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150215&stc=1&d=1227041325
neuer versuch


----------



## hopfer (19. November 2008)

funkt wieder nicht!


----------



## rossi-0815 (19. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> schick schick. zufrieden mit der pike?


 
Bis vor kurzem JA! 

Jetzt zickt sie aber rum... Poplock funzt nicht mehr und sie gibt schmatzende Geräusche beim Ausfedern von sich...

Hab schon ein paar Sachen zum Thema hier im Forum gelesen, aber leider bin ich kein erfahrener Schrauber und werd die Gabel deshalb nicht selber öffnen... bleibt mir nur das Einschicken... 

Zum Glück ist bald noch schlechteres Wetter


----------



## lateville (19. November 2008)

Meins


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. November 2008)

lateville schrieb:


> Meins



schick schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. November 2008)

Könnte mir auch gefallen. Nur vllt andere Reifen, aber müssen Dir passen!

Micha


----------



## simdiem (19. November 2008)

Fahre die Moutain King in 2.4 am Nerve AM und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Habe aber auch keinen anderne Vergleich.
Gruß Simon


----------



## lateville (20. November 2008)

lateville schrieb:


> Meins




Rahmen cf carbon in L
Sattelklemme Tune
FSA Steuerlager
Umwerfer Xtr, Kasette Xtr,Kurbel Xtr,Pedale XTR,XTR Kette
Derhgriffe und Schaltwerk Xo. Griffe Schaumstoff 15 Gramm 
Vorbau f99 , Stütze p6, Lenker Duraflite Carbon
Marta Sl Carbon red 180/160
Sattel Toupe Specialized ( noch )
Magura md 80 R
Fulcrum Red Metal Zero 09 mit Tune Schnellspanner
Reifen MK 2,2 (470g) Schlauch Schwalbe (130g)
Flaschenhalter Tune
Jagwire Züge

Und trotzdem 9,6 kg!!!!


----------



## Fryrish (20. November 2008)

kannst du hieer mal ein bild in groß reinstellen, das verlinkte kann ich net öffnen.

für die teileleiste ist das gewicht ganz schön happig. hast du auch mal die einzelteile gewogen. was wiegt der rahmen.

mir würde zum gewichtspüaren jetzt nur der sattel einfallen, aber das willst ja schon ändern. vielleicht wäören leichtere reifen (roro 2.1?) ne alternative, schonmal über tubeless nachgedacht. was wiegen die laufräder, sind glaub auch net die leichtesten. mehr kann ich auf dem bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. November 2008)

ich kann's öffnen...


----------



## androsch5378 (20. November 2008)

Hallo Leute hir mal ein par Pic´s vom DH-Maratohn in Slovenija (Bovec)......




















  Mehr Bilder und Berichte auf MADMIKEVIDEO.COM


http://http://www.madmikevideo.com/


----------



## androsch5378 (20. November 2008)

Und noch par pics vom DH-Wordcup in Schladming  
































*MEHR FOTOS unter www.madmikevideo.com/


----------



## lateville (20. November 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> kannst du hieer mal ein bild in groß reinstellen, das verlinkte kann ich net öffnen.
> 
> für die teileleiste ist das gewicht ganz schön happig. hast du auch mal die einzelteile gewogen. was wiegt der rahmen.
> 
> mir würde zum gewichtspüaren jetzt nur der sattel einfallen, aber das willst ja schon ändern. vielleicht wäören leichtere reifen (roro 2.1?) ne alternative, schonmal über tubeless nachgedacht. was wiegen die laufräder, sind glaub auch net die leichtesten. mehr kann ich auf dem bild nicht erkennen.




Laufräder komplett mit Spanner Reifen Bremsscheibe und Cassette 3040g!


----------



## Grubert (20. November 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/228368
nochmal ein versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (20. November 2008)

Yes you can


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2008)

Heute auf meiner ersten Schneetour gewesen:


----------



## DigitalEclipse (23. November 2008)

@simdiem
Kann es sein, das du eine 36er Van drin hast? Oder ist deine Gabel schon ein 2009er Modell? Weil die schwarz ist und ne Steckachse hat. Das AM ist doch normalerweise mit ner 32er Talas ausgerüstet und die ist Titanfarben und hat erst ab 2009 eine Steckachse.
Was ist denn bei der Spezial Edition noch alles anders? Mal abgesehen von der Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## simdiem (23. November 2008)

Hallo Mathias

Es ist die Fox 32 Talas 2009er Modell mit 15mm Steckachse. Ausserdem die neue Elixir CR die ich vorne mit 203mm und hinten mit 185mm fahre. RP23 X-Sleeve 2009 entspricht dem RP23 Big Air Chamber.
Easton EA 70 Vorbau anstelle von Syntace. DT Swiss E540 Enduro Disc Felgen mit Dt Swiss 340 Naben.
Die Rahmenfarbe ist das normale Knuckle White, das auch bei den normalen AM Modellen verwendet wurde.
Steckachse ist übrigends sehr genial ^^. Bin komplett von dem System überzeugt!
Wenn du noch Fragen hast dann frage mich.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## T!ll (23. November 2008)

Noch mal was von meinem Grand Canyon 6.0...













Habe den LRS gegen Fulcrum Red Metal 5 getauscht, ich suche noch nach ner schönen und leichten Sattelstütze und Lenker. Syntace wäre super, aber auch teuer, was meint ihr? Sollte auf jeden Fall auch optisch passen
Winterzeit ist ja auch ein bisschen Schrauberzeit

Gruß Till


----------



## frankZer (23. November 2008)

Stütze: Thomson Elite oder Masterpiece, wenn das Geld nicht so wichtig ist
Lenker: Syntace, Easton EA50 oder besser, kommt auch drauf an was du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (23. November 2008)

Wenn man die ganzen super Bilder hier so sieht, kann ich es ja kaum noch erwarten bis das neue Nerve endlich bestellbar ist.........


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2008)

naja bestellen geht fix...das warten ist das schlimme


----------



## bike-designer (24. November 2008)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ein Canyon. Die schwarzen Designs sind noch nicht auflackiert.













Na welches ist es?


----------



## Assfight (24. November 2008)

Falls ich mich nicht irre ein Hardtail
Das Ultimate Cf?
Wo hast'n das so lackieren können?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. November 2008)

Ein Ultimate CF.

Schenkst du mir den Rahmen jetzt?
Ich habs ja erraten und zwar als erster.

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## bike-designer (24. November 2008)

> Das Ultimate Cf?
> Wo hast'n das so lackieren können?



CF ist knapp vorbei, die genaue Bezeichnung, die es vorher hatte bitte. Ist schon in besten Händen das gute Stück. Lackiert wird es bei mir im Studio.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. November 2008)

Mist!!!
War doch jemand schneller. grrr!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. November 2008)

Hä? Genaue Bezeichnung?

Etwa "Canyon Ultimate CF 9.0 FBI", oder so?

Wäre doch eigentlich egal, oder? Die einzelnen Modelle haben doch eh alle den gleichen Rahmen. Egal ob 9.0, 8.0, 7.0, FBI, MD oder SL.


----------



## bike-designer (24. November 2008)

Gut geraten! Nen Sechser ist auch nur was mit Zusatzzahl wert.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. November 2008)

bike-designer schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ein Canyon. Die schwarzen Designs sind noch nicht auflackiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer geil, und der Bonus:
Ne firma aus meiner Region die solch krasse dinge Lackiert... erste sahne..
bitte evtl, bilder vom Aufgebauten Rad nachschiessen.
Ist komisch, aber mit dieser Lackierung wirkt der Rahmen viel schöner als im Originalen Schwarz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. November 2008)

Also mich erinnert das von Farben und Form mehr an die 80er Jahre.  Aber ist ja Geschmackssache. Aber sicher ist es anspruchsvolle Arbeit


----------



## Glocke (29. November 2008)

erste Tour im Schnee.


----------



## mschuerli (29. November 2008)

Hi,

geiles Bild!


----------



## fahrer77 (1. Dezember 2008)

Unterwegs mit meinem XC 7...


----------



## Richi2000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker! 
Hier jetzt endlich im Netz erhältlich...
unser Filmchen für alle Freeridebegeisterten (und solche dies noch werden wollen). Zum reinschmöckern auch auf youtube, zum downloaden in DVD Qualität ebenfalls hier..
http://www.biking-hiking.at
Sind zwar nicht nur Canyon-bikes, aber dennoch will ichs euch nicht vorenthalten.
Viel Spaß!

PS: Für Kritik und Anregungen sind wir (ich) natürlich immer offen!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Richie
Hab mir euren Film gerade angesehen und ich muß sagen:
Suuuper, ganz großes Kino.
Eurer letzter Film war schon super. Jetzt habt ihr würdig nachgelegt.

Aber ich muß mir trotzdem eine kleine Anmerkung erlauben.
Hab festgestellt, das einige Sequenzen doch sehr verwackelt sind.
Habt ihr schon mal was von dem Gorillapod von Joby gehört?
Guckst du hier:
http://www.joby.com/de/products/gorillapod/focus/

Das Ding ist verhältnismäßig klein und leicht. Ich denke, daß das ein vernachlässigbares Mehrgewicht für euch bedeutet.

Ich habe dieses Teil selber, benutz es mit meiner DSLR. macht sich wirklich gut.

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja:

Weiter so!


----------



## Newmi (2. Dezember 2008)

Entweder ich mach was falsch, oder der download passt nicht!
Wenn ich den film schaue, dann ist bei 8.30 oder so fertig, bzw. bleibt das Bild stehen!
Kann das sonst noch jemand bestätigen??


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Sehr geiles Filmchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Lorbeeren!
Wir benutzen eh schon ein s238sschweres Stativ (2 haben Fotoausrüstung dabei, 1 trägt das Stativ, mind. 1 die Kamera)... aber das Gerät schaut nichtschlecht aus.
@Newmi: könnte sein, daß du gestern Probleme mit dem Download hattest, da der Film auf einen anderen Server hinübergespielt wurde... sollte eigentlich schon funktionieren!
PS: in echter DVD Quali hätts natürlich nicht nur 400MB sondern etwa. 2,5GB!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich fein!


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Dezember 2008)

mal wieder sehr geil 
und mal wieder keine tracklist 

wirklich eine erfrischende abwechslung zu den ganzen standard bikefilmen mit dem standard gedudel.

was ist denn das orange bike vom felix für eins? so ein scott hab ich noch nie gesehen. sieht eher aus wie ein umlackiertes torque.


----------



## canYOn_/ (3. Dezember 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> was ist denn das orange bike vom felix für eins? so ein scott hab ich noch nie gesehen. sieht eher aus wie ein umlackiertes torque.



[Klugscheißmodus an]
das ist ja auch ein torki
[Klugscheißmodus aus]

Zum Video: ich finde das Video sehr gelungen: TOP geschnitten & TOP gefahren. Ganz ehrlich: bim schauen musste ich übers ganze Gesicht grinsen .


----------



## Richi2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

[Klugscheißmodus an]
das ist ein kraftstoff f1light
[Klugscheißmodus aus]


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Der Film ist einfach nur geil!

was mich interessiert ist wie Tragt ihr eure Räder den Berg hoch?
ihr fahrt alle Bikes zwischen 160-180mm wieso kein 301 welches für solche Sachen auch sehr beliebt ist?
wieso nur Bikes die hinten so viel Federweg haben welchen man meiner Meinung nach bergab in steilen Passagen nicht braucht.

Hintergrund:
Ich fahre ähnliche Sachen wie ihr (nicht ganz so wild aber wer weiß was kommt) Ich will eigentlich mein Torki verkaufen und mir etwas leichteres zu legen (AM mit 160mm Gabel oder so....)
Tipp?

LG hopfer und Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. Dezember 2008)

Hm - glaub, dass ist auch irgendwo ne Glaubenssache...

Klar, wenn ich NUR in steilem, sehr technischem Gelände unterwegs bin, dann reicht mir evtl. auch ein Hardtail. Und es gibt genügend Leute, die das unterschreiben würden. Auch im Bikepark fahren genügend harte Hinterteile herum! Fakt ist, dass Fullys mit etwas mehr Federweg um Einiges höhere Geschwindigkeiten zulassen (Bodenkontakt)!

Der Federweg dient bei den Trailtouren mMn nicht primär dazu um Schläge abzumildern. Vielmehr bedeutet es bessere Kontrolle beim Anbremsen etc. Dazu würden wohl fünf Zentimeterchen reichen. Auch vorne. Wichtig ist der Lenkwinkel und wie hoch das Teil vorne baut, um keine Überschlagsgefühle entstehen zu lassen. Fahrtechnik wird dann allerdings noch größer geschrieben...

Hm - 301 .. .kann ich nichts dazu sagen, weil ichs nicht kenne. Es ist relativ leicht, was auch bei Trailtouren nicht unwichtig wäre. Bei schnellen Abfahrten hab ich aber gerne etwas mehr "Fleisch" am Rahmen. 

Das ist alles erstmal nur meine eigene Meinung und ich gebe einfach zu, dass ich es in meinem Alter mag, wenns WEICH ist! 

G.


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Dezember 2008)

hat das 301 nicht immer noch diese phantasiepreise?


----------



## Richi2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

sieht man doch z.B. gleich nach dem Intro... wir legen die Räder praktisch auf dem Rucksack ab. Schienbeinschützer oder Schaumstoff am Unterrohr befestigen, damits nicht so im Nacken drückt und dann nach Möglichkeit eben auf dem Rucksack ablegen. Mit der linken Hand faß ich dann an den  Gabelholm bzw. manchmal liegt das Rad auch so stabil, daß ichs gar nicht mehr festhalten muß.
zum Federweg: Wir haben halt mit diesen Rädern begonnen... die Kollegen überlegen sich jetzt aber auch was leichteres zu besorgen (z.B. Trek Remedy, Canyon Nerve mit Lyric (glaube FlohimSchnee fährt sowas)). 
Zum Federweg: In den Trialpassagen brauchts sicher nicht soo viel Federweg, das stimmt. Genug Federweg am Hinterrad ist aber vor allem in den unteren Abschnitten interessant, wo´s flacher und auch schneller wird- da gefällts mir persönlich besser und deshalb werde ich wohl eher in die andere Richtung gehen- mein nächstes Bike (hoffentlich bald) wird ein reiner Dh-Racer mit mind. 200mm, wobei aber dennoch aufs Gewicht geschaut wird- also keine plumpe Dropmachine, eher was in Richtung Torque FRX mit Boxxer Gabel oder gleich ein Morewood Izimu. Ist dann am Ende gleich schwer wie mein jetziges T3, nur halt etwas schneller, komfortabler bergab


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr fahrt halt alle fast die gleich Kisten vielleicht wäre ja noch mehr dahinter gewesen als das Übliche...
ich fahre halt auch mal ne tour mit "Normalos" da macht das Torque zwar keine schlechte Figur aber besser geht es halt immer 

Das mit dem Nerve AM habe ich mir auch schon Überlegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361950

Bei mir Hält das Rad nie von alleine.

LG hopfer
ich hatte halt gehofft das du mir die Entscheidung abnehmen kannst auch wen ich weiß das das nicht funktioniert


----------



## Richi2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Kollegen haben ihre Bikes alle geimeinsam gekauft, deshalb schauts so nach "Teambike" aus. Mir persönlich gefällt meins besser. Der Cheetah Rahmen ist mir zu gedrungen, ich mags eher etwas länger und werniger stelzig.
Dann bist du ja mit dem Nerve eh schon gut beraten. Ist halt die Frage, was man sonst noch machen will. Für Touren sicher das Idealgerät, weil schön leicht und quirlig, wenn man aber ab und an in den Park geht bzw. mal ein Dh-Rennen fahren will, ist das Nerve doch auf die Dauer etwas zu unterdimensioniert.
LG Richi


----------



## lateville (4. Dezember 2008)

Echte 9,3 kg mit "Winterbereifung"!!!


----------



## simdiem (4. Dezember 2008)

Schaut supi aus!
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## T!ll (7. Dezember 2008)

Das da hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden, kennt das schon jemand? 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/238465


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2008)

wtf??? ne downhillgabel und dann hörnchen am riserbar? LOL, watneshice!!


----------



## Lelles0815 (7. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das da hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden, kennt das schon jemand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (7. Dezember 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> T!ll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das da hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden, kennt das schon jemand?
> ...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. Dezember 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> T!ll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das da hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden, kennt das schon jemand?
> ...


----------



## canYOn_/ (7. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das da hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden, kennt das schon jemand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Muss das sein, dass die Bilder immer mitzitiert werden?


----------



## exto (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal wieder n bisschen was Älteres:

06er ESX nicht (mehr) ganz von der Stange.





Letztes Update: Nope 2010 + Track Mack / Syncros AM


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Rad hast du da, irgendwo hab ich das schonmal gesehen...


----------



## Xanagaz (8. Dezember 2008)

And the best


----------



## Härtner (8. Dezember 2008)

Neue Maschine für Zeitfahrer oder wie


----------



## Jogi (8. Dezember 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> Neue Maschine für Zeitfahrer oder wie




Paris - Rubaix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepon (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein kleiner Spaßmacher:


----------



## thomasbee (10. Dezember 2008)

@Xanagaz

wärst Du so gütig uns mitzuteilen, was um Himmels Willen Dich dazu getrieben hat, solche Turnbeutelvergesser-Schlappen auf Dein Torque zu ziehen?

.t


----------



## GerhardO (11. Dezember 2008)

@ Xanagaz

*Bitte meeeeehr davon!!!!*


----------



## fÄlix (11. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> @Xanagaz
> 
> wärst Du so gütig uns mitzuteilen, was um Himmels Willen Dich dazu getrieben hat, solche Turnbeutelvergesser-Schlappen auf Dein Torque zu ziehen?
> 
> .t



fahr mit sowas serpentinen oder ne bergstraße runter

ist echt der burner  wie schnell man damit wird und wie fett du um die kurven kommst ein traum


----------



## loxa789 (11. Dezember 2008)

Das tut weh in den Augen. Wie kann "Mann" ein Torque so vergewaltigen, schrecklich sowas gehört bestraft.

Ps.: Kauf dir ein Rennrad das wird noch schneller.


----------



## benne1989 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mit Rennrad macht das glaube ichnicht annähernd so viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2008)

Soweit zu Schmalreifen, hier mehr zu Breitreifen.


----------



## timtim (11. Dezember 2008)

genau ,wer sein rad selbst bezahlt hat darf es auch nach seiner vorstellung "vergewaltigen"...............
ob man dann davon bilder hier posten muß sei mal dahin gestellt........

mir gefallen die fotos vom @cx  jedenfalls besser ! kommt mir dort irgendwie bekannt vor.....
muss ich auch schon mal gewesen sein

tim²


----------



## Beta_Virus (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi Alle!

Ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage, weil hier ja schon alle so schön am Bilderposten sind:
Hat noch irgendjemand ein Bild des 2008er Nerve ES 8.0 in Dark Forest Green? Ich suche hier schon ewig, aber da scheint es wohl nichts mehr zu geben...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## hopfer (11. Dezember 2008)

Bitte schön nicht wundern über den flachen Lenkwinkel es ist eine Magura Wotan verbaut! die Bilder sind von MasterAss

LG Peter


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Beta_Virus (12. Dezember 2008)

thx an Hopfer!
Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder.

Allerdings dachte ich eher an die Original-Fotos von der Canyon-Seite. Oder sind die auf immer verschunden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Dezember 2008)

wofür brauchst du das denn? auf der website wirst du die jedenfalls nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Beta_Virus (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja, genau das ist ja das Problem... 
Und wofür brauchen? Wofür braucht man Bilder von sich selbst? Zum Anschauen halt...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Dezember 2008)

dann mach eben ein schönes von deinem eigenen


----------



## Didi123 (12. Dezember 2008)

Beta_Virus schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendjemand ein Bild des 2008er Nerve ES 8.0 in Dark Forest Green? Ich suche hier schon ewig, aber da scheint es wohl nichts mehr zu geben...



hab' nur das 2008er AM 8.0 in grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Aldi (12. Dezember 2008)

Beta_Virus schrieb:


> Hi Alle!
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage, weil hier ja schon alle so schön am Bilderposten sind:
> Hat noch irgendjemand ein Bild des 2008er Nerve ES 8.0 in Dark Forest Green? Ich suche hier schon ewig, aber da scheint es wohl nichts mehr zu geben...
> ...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/240957


----------



## Assfight (12. Dezember 2008)

Nur die Bremsscheiben sind zum weggucken, aber sonst TOP


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)

Was stimmt nicht mit den Scheiben?

Aber danke


----------



## Beta_Virus (13. Dezember 2008)

Wow, danke für eure Hilfe!
Jetzt schaut meine Wand schon nicht mehr ganz so leer aus!


----------



## Assfight (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die sehen hässlich aus, echt 
Aber hat ja vielleicht so seine Vorteile, bremsen die dadurch besser?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2008)

bremesen schon ordentlich,
aber ob sie durch hässliche Optik besser bremsen weiß ich nicht 

Kommen aber eh bald Elixir.


----------



## MUD´doc (13. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta und Canyon?! Wie kommts zu der Überraschung? 
Ich dachte, du fährst nur die dicken Geschosse von Specialized oder Santa Cruz?
Aber coole Sache  Willkommen, Mann.
BTW Neidisch auf deine Schneemenge im Hintergrund.
Hier mal ein Pic von unserem Winter hier bisher... nur Matschpampe, Knöcheltief. 
Nur gut, dass ich das leichtere Bike genommen habe. Tragen war angesagt, nix mit 
schieben oder an fahren brauchste erst gar nicht dran denken.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin weg von diesen Markenkult...du hast vergessen Rocky Mountain zu erwähnen... 

Aber ich sehs nüchtern...

...warum sollte ein Rocky mehr Soul haben als ein Canyon?
Ok, Canyon ist eine Versendermarke, aber da steht ein Name dahinter, Lutz Schäfer, bei Rocky steh nichts und niemand dahinter.
Ich sehe so viele Details beim Torque was viele andere Räder so nicht voweisen.
Zugverlegung, die Ausfaller, anodisiert, Dämpferschrauben mit Kugelkopf...auf Deutsch gesagt, viel Details, viel Enginiering.

Da isses mir egal ob Premium Marke oder nicht, das Torque ist für mich Premium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2008)

@deco:
Da möchte ich dir in einem Detail widersprechen, die untere Dämpferaufnahme mit der M8 Schraube und den beiden Aluhülsen neben den Dämpferbuchsen halte ich für sehr unstabil. 
Hat bei mir zwar bisher gehalten, aber ich werds sobald ich wo 45.8er/M8 Buchsen finde austauschen. 

Kannst du mir mal die Bezugsquelle für die Teflonbuchsen sagen, ich hab nur 15mm breite gefunden? die Dinger mit dieser geteilten Alubuchse zu kombinieren ist ja werkstofftechnisch nicht grad das Gelbe vom Ei...jetzt hab ich schon drei Bikes daheim wo das ausgeschlagen ist, da bräuchte ich mal ne Grosspackung...


----------



## Assfight (14. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich bin weg von diesen Markenkult...du hast vergessen Rocky Mountain zu erwähnen...
> 
> Aber ich sehs nüchtern...
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der weiß wovon er spricht und vorher die 'Markenbikes' gefahren ist und nun ein Versenderbike fährt. Ich wette mit jedem von euch hier, das wenn Canyon kein Versendern wäre, viel mehr eine andere Meinung zu Canyon haben.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2008)

Jop,

weil wenn man mal das Marketing weglässt,
und einfach mal die Nacken Rahmen nebeneinader
stellt, die Details ankuckt, dann spielt Canyon
schon ganz weit vorn mit, Kult hin oder her.

Who cares, viel Produkt für wenig Geld


----------



## the donkey (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo genau,

hatte schon viele Bikes von namhaften Herstellern.
Doch bei Canyon bekomm ich halt etwas mehr für mein Geld.
Neueste Vergleiche in Bike und Mountain Bike zeigen dies wieder.
Und haltbar sind die ja auch noch!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2008)

Genug Text. Heut war Waschtag:


----------



## Co1n (14. Dezember 2008)

die Sättel sind einfach nur häßlich. sonst echt schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. Dezember 2008)

War heute ein bissl im Schnee des Westerwaldes


----------



## Grandmen (19. Dezember 2008)

Gestern war Bikecare angesagt...











...noch glänzt es in der Sonne


----------



## DigitalEclipse (19. Dezember 2008)

Da hast du ja ganz schön gebastelt.
Sieht aus, als wäre der Rahmen das einzige was noch Original ist.
Das Bike ist doch maximal 3 Jahre alt. Oder irre ich mich da?
War das Teil schon so verschlissen, das du alles tauschen musstest?
Oder bist du ein Hardcore-Bastler, der die Finger nicht stillhalten kann?

Symbolisiert das Post-Zeichen das du so schnell bist wie die Post?
Es gibt soooo viele Symbole auf der Welt und du musst ausgerechnet ein Posthorn draufmachen.
Warum blos?
Nix für ungut.


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja besser das Posthorn als diese dämliche Hand damals zur Postleitzahlen Umstellung


----------



## DigitalEclipse (19. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, geb ich dir recht.
Obwohl ich diese Hand schon cool fand.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Dezember 2008)

das war keine hand, das war rolf!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Grandmen (20. Dezember 2008)

Ist tatsächlich noch nicht so alt das Bike. So April 07 ist es gewesen als es vor der Tür stand. Hatte noch nie ein Rad das soviel Spaß macht.
Und nach doch kurzer Zeit so verschlissen aussah.
Es musste schon ne menge aushalten,doch meist ist es auf mir gelandet
Naja und schrauben macht doch auch laune (wenn mann nicht muß).
Mein altes HT ist immer dankbar für´ne Materialspende mußte aber auch das ein oder andere hergeben...
Das mit der POST hat keinen tieferen Sinn. Es sollte halt Farbe bekommen und ist dann gelb geworden... (Postgelb)


Gruß Grandmen


----------



## Co1n (20. Dezember 2008)

wenns gefällt....... ich finds schrecklich. und dann auch noch ohne decals.......


----------



## the donkey (21. Dezember 2008)

Hab mein Radl für nächstes Jahr fast fertig!
Kette fehlt noch und Züge vollens verlegen
Bin mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (21. Dezember 2008)

ist das ne carbon-stütze?
hab auch die hopeklemme aber die ging nur mit vieeel kraft rauf und naja, musste die schraube schon sehr weit aufdrehen...jetzt hab ich angst dass die vllt die stütze "andrückt" wie war da bei dir?


----------



## the donkey (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja ist eine Easton EC90 Carbon

Mußte die Schraube auch relativ weit rausdrehen bis die Klemme paßte.

Diese ist eine von 2009 Deine auch?

Hab noch ein paar Bilder mehr


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ist das ne carbon-stütze?
> hab auch die hopeklemme aber die ging nur mit vieeel kraft rauf und naja, musste die schraube schon sehr weit aufdrehen...jetzt hab ich angst dass die vllt die stütze "andrückt" wie war da bei dir?



yepp die bedenken hatte/habe ich auch... aber hauptsache keine rutschende stütze mehr


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl für nächstes Jahr fast fertig!
> Kette fehlt noch und Züge vollens verlegen
> Bin mal gespannt



sind das 2.25er oder 2.4er ?


----------



## the donkey (21. Dezember 2008)

Das sind die neuen Albert in front und rear jeweils in 2.4!

Für den Sommer hab ich hier schon den Rocket Ron in 2.4 der dann auf  

nen LRS mit Hope Naben und ZTR Arch Felgen kommt


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Das sind die neuen Albert in front und rear jeweils in 2.4!
> 
> Für den Sommer hab ich hier schon den Rocket Ron in 2.4 der dann auf
> 
> nen LRS mit Hope Naben und ZTR Arch Felgen kommt



schon mal hinten komplett eingefedert ? es gab mal eine diskussion über die reifengröße im hinterbau...


----------



## the donkey (21. Dezember 2008)

Nein bisher noch nicht.
Zumindest nicht mit dem Reifen
Ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

kannst ja bitte ne info geben....


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

wegen der Reifengröße:
2,4" ist tatsächlich ein Problem der bisherigen ES/ESX/AM Modelle.
Fahre ein AM mit Nobby Nick in 2,4" in Größe M und habe dieses Problem.
Am Ende des Federwegs, etwa die letzten 5mm, kollidiert das Profil mit der Schaltzugöse am Sitzrohr.
Das ganze äußert sich während der Fahrt in einem lauten "rrrrrrrrrt".
Ist nicht schön, aber akzeptabel, da die letzten 5mm meiner Meinung nach als Durchschlagschutz zu betrachten sind.

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich andere Reifenmodelle an diesem Punkt verhalten. Könnte ja sein, das andere Profildesigns nicht kollidieren. Vieleicht lohnt sich ja der Wechsel auf einen anderen Reifen.

Also hier der Aufruf an alle, die diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Zeigt Solidarität und helft uns Nerve-Piloten!

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

tja 2.4 Mountain King montierte canyon am meinem am se 7.0 , dieser baut nicht so hoch, vom grip her finde ich diesen reifen jedoch nicht so gut !


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Dezember 2008)

big betty 2.4 schlägt an. rahmengröße L.


----------



## Grandmen (22. Dezember 2008)

2,5" HighRoller läuft frei
Aber die Zoll Angaben sind eh ungenau
etwas genauer ist die Etro Norm Angabe




Gruß Grandmen


----------



## decolocsta (22. Dezember 2008)

Higroller baut flacher als ein Betty, 
aber bitte keinen Highroller an ein Nerve,
da tritt man sich ins Koma


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde auch interessieren ob der neue 2,4er FA rear hinten in den 2008ern immer frei läuft.


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Dezember 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl für nächstes Jahr fast fertig!
> Kette fehlt noch und Züge vollens verlegen
> Bin mal gespannt



Sind der Dämpfer und die Gabel von Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (22. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Sind der Dämpfer und die Gabel von Fox?


schaut so aus...


----------



## decolocsta (22. Dezember 2008)

steht zumindest drauf


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ja jetzt hab ich es auch gelesen, nachdem ich darauf geklickt hab und das große Bild sah.


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2008)

Die Gabel ist eine 2009 Fox F32 Talas RLC
Der Dämpfer ein 2008 RP23 mit vergrößerter Luftkammmer
Ich werde meine Erfahrungen mit den Reifen bekannt geben sobald ich mal unterwegs war.
Kann momentan noch nich fahren da ich noch auf ein paar Phobia Pearlz warte und ohne Kette und Schaltung gehts net.


----------



## braintrust (22. Dezember 2008)

thto schrieb:


> yepp die bedenken hatte/habe ich auch... aber hauptsache keine rutschende stütze mehr



jenau so siehts aus 
aber fährst du die P6 wieder oder eher was alu?
hab da momentan noch meine "montage-stütze" dranne


----------



## thto (22. Dezember 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> jenau so siehts aus
> aber fährst du die P6 wieder oder eher was alu?
> hab da momentan noch meine "montage-stütze" dranne



standard thomson , schickes teil


----------



## thto (22. Dezember 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren ob der neue 2,4er FA rear hinten in den 2008ern immer frei läuft.



mich auch


----------



## Pumabert (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## T!ll (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke ebenso 

Wo sind die Fotos denn gemacht worden? Will ich auch hin 

Zwei Bilders vom Grand Canyon, ist noch (!) sauber 









Gruß und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!
T!ll


----------



## Härtner (23. Dezember 2008)

Bis auf diese globigen Dinger am Kurbelarm schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (29. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man ja ändern, kann man auch lassen


----------



## Langley (29. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das kann man ja ändern, kann man auch lassen



Genau, mir kommen auch keine Clickis mehr ins Haus. Was schöneres als NC 17 gibts eh nicht.

So!



Langley


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2008)

Deutsch/Südafrikanische Freundschaft:


----------



## T!ll (29. Dezember 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> Genau, mir kommen auch keine Clickis mehr ins Haus. Was schöneres als NC 17 gibts eh nicht.
> 
> So!
> 
> ...



Endlich sagts mal einer 
Naja im CC-Forum bin ich schon gesteinigt worden wegen den Pedalen


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Super Bild 

Canyon und Morwood passt gut zusammen? Interessant!
wie Ist das Morwood den im Vergleich zum Torque? wo warst du Biken? => PM Bitte!

LG Peter


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde das die Scheibenbremse beim Morewood so Riesengroß ausschaut.


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

ist sie auch 220mm von Formula


----------



## simdiem (30. Dezember 2008)

Heute auf Tour gewesen! Super Wetter und mächtig Spass gehabt!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (30. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ist sie auch 220mm von Formula



wie groß ist der fahrer??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

ca. 1,90m weiß nicht genau vielleicht auch mehr
Das Rad von ihm mit 24 Zoll hr und 180mm Gabel




LG Peter


----------



## Hans der Bär (30. Dezember 2008)

Also iwie find ich, dass die Geo recht komisch aussieht.


----------



## Langley (30. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Endlich sagts mal einer
> Naja im CC-Forum bin ich schon gesteinigt worden wegen den Pedalen



...mal EINE !

Dann können die Jungs wieder sagen wir girls haben eh keine Ahnung wie so´n clicky funktionieren koennte usw...

Ich wünsch Euch einen safen Uphill nach 2009 !

Langley


----------



## T!ll (31. Dezember 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> ...mal EINE !



Mist, da bin ich ja voll reingefallen.....sorry


----------



## Fryrish (31. Dezember 2008)

welchen sinn hat ein 24''hr wie am morewood?


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

1.Leichtere Übersetzung (Kurbel-Ritzel-LRS)=(Groß Klein Groß um schnell zufahren) am Berg heißt es dann (Klein Groß Groß weil der LRS gleich bleibt.) im diesen fall aber am Berg: Klein Groß "Mittel"
2. Tiefere Schwerpunkt/Innenlager und somit Laufruhe ohne ende

LG Peter

Ich hoffe 1. kann man nachfollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (2. Januar 2009)

aber ist beim dh-bike nicht ein etwas höheres tretlager erwünscht, wegen bodenfreiheit.

rollt so n kleiner reifen nicht auch schlechter über hinternisse?


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2009)

Das Bike wird nicht im reinen DH gefahren sonder auf Freeride touren wie diese Hier:
http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=1

LG Peter


----------



## FreerideNRW (2. Januar 2009)

birjoh schrieb:


> aber ist beim dh-bike nicht ein etwas höheres tretlager erwünscht, wegen bodenfreiheit.
> 
> rollt so n kleiner reifen nicht auch schlechter über hinternisse?



Ein höheres Tretlager führt höchstens dazu das sich das Bike unruhig fährt. Downhill-Bikes mit niedrigerem Tretlager sind wie bereits erwähnt laufruhiger.


----------



## bliz2z (3. Januar 2009)

so hab das Baby mal wieder flott gemacht und war etwas im Schnee unterwegs..


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

3. Januar: Kaiserwetter im Oberbergischen

Irgendwo bei Wipperfürth




Auf! der Neyetalsperre (Danger Danger )


----------



## canYOn_/ (4. Januar 2009)

WoW!


----------



## Scapin (4. Januar 2009)

Das zweite Foto ist echt mal super. Da macht ja selbst ein Canyon richtig was her. Klasse.
Martin


----------



## thomasbee (4. Januar 2009)

ein bikender Ästhet ! Sehr sehr schön. Mehr davon ! 

.t


----------



## dre (4. Januar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


>



des is scho sche.

Ein Freund hat mir einmal gesagt, (weil bei uns im Keller nunmehr 3 Canyons stehen) die Dinger haben keine Seele. Dafür funktionieren sie immer gut, entgegnete ich. Und schön können sie auch sein, wie wir hier sehen.


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

Danke, Danke Leute. Freut mich, wenn die Bilder gefallen.

Um die Serie noch zu vervollständigen, noch eins aus dem Wald ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maastricht´99 (4. Januar 2009)

geile bilder, den ast würd ich aber wegretuschieren


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## AndyStolze (4. Januar 2009)

Hast du das Bike jeweils an den Ort gefahren oder getragen?

Eher letzteres so sauber wie es ist 
Aber sehr coole Bilder!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

stimmt, der Schnee hat keine Matschspuren am Rad hinterlassen


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2009)

@Johnny Rico: schön gemacht!

Um die beiden Objektive beneide ich dich...


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico: schön gemacht!
> 
> Um die beiden Objektive beneide ich dich...



Die Gläser sind schon nicht schlecht, thx...

Habe mir noch die Mühe gemacht und das Stöckchen wegretouchiert, sowie den Horizont begradigt.

Et voila...





P.S.: In meinem Fotoalbum ist auch noch mal das Gegenlichtbild ohne Stöckchen zu sehen...


----------



## Mitschi24 (4. Januar 2009)

Im nächsten Werbekatalog von Canyon wird dieses Bild auf der "Mittelseite" zu finden sein!

Sehr schön gemacht.

mfg Mitschi


----------



## Joob (4. Januar 2009)

Jetzt noch ein weißer Selle SLR 2007 oder ein Speedneedle und dann wärs perfekt !


----------



## supacha (4. Januar 2009)

Hi Johnny Rico,
wie haste den zu dem weißen Rahmen die Weiße Gabel bekommen.

Ich möchte mir das Canyon Nerce AM 7.0 in Weiß bestellen.

Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass es ausschließlich mit schwarzer Foxgabel zu bekommen ist. 

Die weiße Gabel ist nur bei der gelben Version zu bekommen.


Gruß aus Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2009)

@supacha: Ist ein '07er Modell...


----------



## sodsod (5. Januar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @supacha: Ist ein '07er Modell...


Really nice pictures. Finally someone with a white Canyon XC . Just a question. What size is your frame M or L?


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Januar 2009)

@sodsod: That's a L frame.

And thanks for your comment.


----------



## Terrier (5. Januar 2009)

supacha schrieb:


> Hi Johnny Rico,
> wie haste den zu dem weißen Rahmen die Weiße Gabel bekommen.
> 
> Ich möchte mir das Canyon Nerce AM 7.0 in Weiß bestellen.
> ...



Also ich hab im Laden mal gefragt...die machen dir kein bike mit den farben deiner wahl...wenn die sowas machen würden könnten die die bikes anscheinend nit so günstig verkaufen...

Find ich eigentlich verständlich weil nachher will sich ja jeder sein bike zusammenstellen können...un dann haben die ja auch nitmehr die bikes genauso wie die auf der seite zu finden sind...weil ja irgentwann z.B. für en bike mit "eigentlich" weißer gabel keine mehr übrig ist sonder vll nur noch ne schwarze.


----------



## Terrier (5. Januar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Die Gläser sind schon nicht schlecht, thx...
> 
> Habe mir noch die Mühe gemacht und das Stöckchen wegretouchiert, sowie den Horizont begradigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## aikrO_o (5. Januar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Johnny Rico schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Gläser sind schon nicht schlecht, thx...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab gedacht ich mach jetzt auch einfach mal ein bildchen hier rein...ist zwar jetzt nicht die allerbeste qualität da handy aber naja..


----------



## Mudwild (6. Januar 2009)

Das Foto ist im Herbst aufgenommen (Handycam).
Da war das Bike noch recht jungfräulich. Die Griffe sind schon getauscht; die Laufräder werden noch. Mit den Reifen bin ich noch am probieren....
Original waren NN 2,4 drauf


----------



## thto (6. Januar 2009)

handyfoto während nightride


----------



## nailz (7. Januar 2009)

Nach Ewigkeit mal wieder was von mir:
Endlich, endlich auch bei uns Schnee  
Am Vortag noch ´ne Nachtfahrt im Schnee mit den Bike-Brüdern und gestern eine arschkalte Feierabendrunde mit Cam im Bag.

Kleine Spielerei aus zittriger Hand  :





Ich finde, die abfallenden Leitungen des Strommastes verleihen dem Ganzen eine gewisse Dynamik. Dort geht´s auch recht steil bergab. Sepia weil die Farben sonst gar nicht passten


----------



## the donkey (8. Januar 2009)

Endlich fertig!
Hab heute mein Winterprojekt abgeschlossen
Gewicht wenn es interessiert 12,00Kg wie auf dem Bild


----------



## simdiem (8. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut! Viel Spass damit und leg dich net hin !

LG Simon


----------



## Tobogan (8. Januar 2009)

Stitched, 11,8kg


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. Januar 2009)

wow, das erste private stitched das ich sehe ^^


----------



## Sunset84 (8. Januar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> Hab heute mein Winterprojekt abgeschlossen
> Gewicht wenn es interessiert 12,00Kg wie auf dem Bild




Wirklich gut gelungen, echt super!!!!!!!


----------



## Newmi (8. Januar 2009)

Oh man, muß man denn immer die ganzen Bilder mitzitieren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (9. Januar 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Nach Ewigkeit mal wieder was von mir:
> Endlich, endlich auch bei uns Schnee
> Am Vortag noch ´ne Nachtfahrt im Schnee mit den Bike-Brüdern und gestern eine arschkalte Feierabendrunde mit Cam im Bag.
> 
> ...




Sehr schönes Bild, aber so gefällts mir noch´n tacken besser ;-)


----------



## GerhardO (9. Januar 2009)

Die Schautafel stört auch noch!


----------



## nailz (9. Januar 2009)

Crissi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild, aber so gefällts mir noch´n tacken besser ;-)



Dieses Bild ist urheberrechtlich geschützt! 
Nur Spaß!

Werde demnächst mit schwerem Gerät ausrücken um der EBB zuvorzukommen. Aber dann gibt´s kein Strom mehr in meinem Häuschen irgendwo im Tal hinter dem Bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2009)

Mein Torque beim Örtlichen Sonnenaufgang


----------



## GerhardO (10. Januar 2009)

Tolles Stimmungsbild!


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2009)

Mein Torque im örtlichen Tagebau


----------



## Langley (10. Januar 2009)

Kein Wunder das so viele unzufrieden mit Canyon sind - wo Ihr doch alle diese adretten Seitenreflektoren anscheinend nicht geliefert bekommen habt.



Schönes Pic !

Langley


----------



## AustRico (10. Januar 2009)

Meinst du die Dinger hier?


----------



## Langley (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber mal ein hübsches Foto...

Ich weiss ja: Canyon muss..., aber ne groessere Verschwendung von Rohstoffen gibts fast nicht, oder?

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Januar 2009)

wieso muss canyon die eigentlich mit liefern? andere anbieter müssen das doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2009)

Bei meinem GT waren die auch dabei.


----------



## Andi-Y (10. Januar 2009)

... soweit mal der Anfang, Details werden noch verbessert, wie z.B. den KACKORANGENEN Streifen runterschmiergeln...


----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2009)

Schmirgeln(!!!)? Dann hast du wahrscheinlich einige silberne Streifen


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Januar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Bei meinem GT waren die auch dabei.



bei meinen red bull nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2009)

ich hab keinen Kack-orangenen Streifen, meiner ist Knallrot, was schonmal die optische Wertigkeit deutlich erhöht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> ... soweit mal der Anfang, Details werden noch verbessert, wie z.B. den KACKORANGENEN Streifen runterschmiergeln...



Das Teil sieht ja aus wie ein Nuttenschlepper


----------



## Pupo (10. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich hab keinen Kack-orangenen Streifen, meiner ist Knallrot, was schonmal die optische Wertigkeit deutlich erhöht



wie hast du das orange entfernt ??

lg


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2009)

nicht entfernt, überlackiert


----------



## FreerideNRW (10. Januar 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> ... soweit mal der Anfang, Details werden noch verbessert, wie z.B. den KACKORANGENEN Streifen runterschmiergeln...



Der Vorbau und die Sattelklemme sieht an dem Bike richtig sch**** aus!

*Den Streifen unter keinen Umständen abschmirgeln. *


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2009)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Der Vorbau und die Sattelklemme sieht an dem Bike richtig sch**** aus!
> 
> *Den Streifen unter keinen Umständen abschmirgeln. *



Genau - einfach fahren das Bike dann ist er nach nem Monat ab.

Diese schwarz-gold Optik war in meiner Jugendzeit bei Mantafahrern sehr beliebt (John-Player-Special). Könnst den Streifen ja in Gülden nachziehen!
Entweder noch mehr güldne Teile dran (mindestens noch Felgen!) oder sein lassen.


----------



## timtim (10. Januar 2009)

genau , 
noch schneller gehts ,fährst du mit protektoren !die erledigen das abschmirgeln ........

tim²


----------



## Pupo (10. Januar 2009)

also das orange geht echt so schnell runter?

is ja cool  

lg


----------



## Crissi (11. Januar 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Dieses Bild ist urheberrechtlich geschützt!
> Nur Spaß!
> 
> Werde demnächst mit schwerem Gerät ausrücken um der EBB zuvorzukommen. Aber dann gibt´s kein Strom mehr in meinem Häuschen irgendwo im Tal hinter dem Bike




.....tja, alles kann man nicht haben


----------



## tom23" (11. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Genau - einfach fahren das Bike dann ist er nach nem Monat ab.
> 
> Diese schwarz-gold Optik war in meiner Jugendzeit bei Mantafahrern sehr beliebt (John-Player-Special). Könnst den Streifen ja in Gülden nachziehen!
> Entweder noch mehr güldne Teile dran (mindestens noch Felgen!) oder sein lassen.



Album-> Thema zieht sich durch. Über Geschmack streiten bringt nichts, weil es nicht geht.

Mir gefällt es auch nicht.


----------



## fatjoetheboy (11. Januar 2009)

mein canyon torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (11. Januar 2009)

schön im schnee unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## ES7.0 (11. Januar 2009)

Neu bekommen:





















Mehr Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum finden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sunset84 (11. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike


----------



## Groudon (11. Januar 2009)

cooles bike ! ist das das 2009er Modell ?!


----------



## ES7.0 (11. Januar 2009)

Jap, ist das 09er modell.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat denn eigentlich schon jemand ein Modell mit Hammerschmidt bestellt?
Bin mal auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.


----------



## right turn (11. Januar 2009)

Da kommt Freude auf !!!

Mein`s soll ja auch demnächst eintrudeln...
Kann vor lauter Aufregung schon nicht mehr schlafen...!
Aber ich hoffe, das "ES" das wert ist !?!?

Viel Spaß noch

Stephan


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Januar 2009)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Hat denn eigentlich schon jemand ein Modell mit Hammerschmidt bestellt?
> Bin mal auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.



guckst du hier!


----------



## MUD´doc (11. Januar 2009)

Schöne Schnee-Fotos mit euren Bikes 
Aber da kommt mir dir Frage auf, ob ihr euch um eure Bikes keine Sorgen macht?!
Wir haben heute den ganzen Tag so - 8° draussen und da hole ich nicht meine Canyon-Babys raus,
da ich mir zu viele Sorgen mache, irgendwas daran zu klump zu hauen - weil wegen der Kälte irgendeine 
Dichtung im Dämpfer zu Grunde geht oder die Lager zu schnell verschleissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Schöne Schnee-Fotos mit euren Bikes
> Aber da kommt mir dir Frage auf, ob ihr euch um eure Bikes keine Sorgen macht?!
> Wir haben heute den ganzen Tag so - 8° draussen und da hole ich nicht meine Canyon-Babys raus,
> da ich mir zu viele Sorgen mache, irgendwas daran zu klump zu hauen - weil wegen der Kälte irgendeine
> Dichtung im Dämpfer zu Grunde geht oder die Lager zu schnell verschleissen...



Ich fahr auch bei minus 20 (erst neulich Dienstag nacht), das Öl in der Lyrik wird halt was zäh, aber was soll kaputt gehen? Der Pearl im ESX ist zwar bei minus 15 eingefroren und hat die Luft verloren, aber kaputt war da nix. Warum auch? So minderwertig sind die verbauten Gummisorten (s. Aldi-O-Ring-Fred) ja wohl nicht. Droppen würde ich allerdings mit dem zähen Öl nicht, sicherheitshalber...
Die Dämpfer werden relativ schnell warm, Gabeln mit Kartusche wohl auch (die Lyrik und die Pike werden aber nicht warm und bleiben recht zäh).


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2009)

mir ist bei -graden mal ein DT Swiss flöten gegangen,

beim Evolver hatte ich auf einmal locker 3 Bar weniger im Dämpfer und die Van fühlt sich an wie eine RST....


...das ungute Gefühl fährt schon mit, aber Monatelang kein Radfahren ist keine Option...


----------



## thto (11. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mir ist bei -graden mal ein DT Swiss flöten gegangen,
> 
> beim Evolver hatte ich auf einmal locker 3 Bar weniger im Dämpfer und die Van fühlt sich an wie eine RST....
> 
> ...



yepp  war die letzten 10 tage 5x bei minusgraden für jeweils ca 2std untwegs ist halt meinem gefühl nach gabel und dämpfer nicht so sensibel... bikesaison ist das ganze jahr.... gibt nix schöneres als ein nightride im schnee


----------



## nailz (11. Januar 2009)

thto schrieb:


> gibt nix schöneres als ein nightride im schnee



100% agree!
Auch wenn es im Moment bei mir gesundheitlich nicht ganz hinhaut


----------



## mstaab_canyon (12. Januar 2009)

ja, war echt cool gestern -  die Kind Shock Sattelstütze funktioniert bei -8°C übrigens nicht mehr (bleibt wenigstens oben, kommt aber nicht mehr raus), die Federelemente erinnern mich mehr an meine erste Federgabel (Answer Manitou 1 von 1991), aber Spass macht es trotzdem.

VG

Michael


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, Leute 
Hmm, eure Aussage bekräftigen mich, dass ich mich doch lieber nach einem Winterrad umschaue.
Ich ruf heute mal Canyon an und frage, ob sie noch ein olles Yellowstone 3 aus Restbeständen 
für´n Appel und ´n Ei haben. Ansonsten frag ich noch einen Bekannten, der meinte letztens,
er hätte noch sein altes MTB für einen Kasten leckeres Rheder-Bier abzugeben...
Platz dafür werd ich schon schaffen und wenn mein ESX-Baby neben meinem Bett steht.
...und das Beste daran, meine Freundin hätte nichts dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macw (12. Januar 2009)

Zur abwechslung mal ein Hardtail.


----------



## simdiem (12. Januar 2009)

year! Auch schick!


----------



## Flygye (12. Januar 2009)

Hello guys.  There are already the new  2009 models for sale to the customers?

When they expect to send out?

mstaab_canyon you work  on the canyon's or what ?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (13. Januar 2009)

Flygye schrieb:


> Hello guys.  There are already the new  2009 models for sale to the customers?
> 
> When they expect to send out?
> 
> mstaab_canyon you work  on the canyon's or what ?



I'm Canyon's Senior Product Manager and responsible for all the bike specifications. That also means that I receive new parts and frames a "little bit" earlier than our customers (means during spring or summer before we introduce our bikes at Eurobike). For me it's very important to testride as much as possible to make my descisions regarding bike specs.

There are 2009 bikes already out to the customers, but I don't know exactly which bikes. I'm already working on our 2010 lineup....

Best Regards

Michael


----------



## sodsod (13. Januar 2009)

Dear Micheal,

Since you have so much influence. Please pull some strings and let Canyon build me a one off in this year's line up. Either a Nerve MR 9 with a Fox fork in stead of SID RACE or a MR 8 with XT shifters in stead of SLX !?

That would make my day



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> I'm Canyon's Senior Product Manager and responsible for all the bike specifications. That also means that I receive new parts and frames a "little bit" earlier than our customers (means during spring or summer before we introduce our bikes at Eurobike). For me it's very important to testride as much as possible to make my descisions regarding bike specs.
> 
> There are 2009 bikes already out to the customers, but I don't know exactly which bikes. I'm already working on our 2010 lineup....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Januar 2009)

click


----------



## sodsod (13. Januar 2009)

I know but since I'm in sales & marketing I know there are 2 rules :
1. If you don't ask......
2. Rules are meant to be broken

So Micheal.....


----------



## Flygye (13. Januar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> I'm Canyon's Senior Product Manager and responsible for all the bike specifications. That also means that I receive new parts and frames a "little bit" earlier than our customers (means during spring or summer before we introduce our bikes at Eurobike). For me it's very important to testride as much as possible to make my descisions regarding bike specs.
> 
> There are 2009 bikes already out to the customers, but I don't know exactly which bikes. I'm already working on our 2010 lineup....
> 
> ...




oh OK OK, that´s very nice to hear !!!   So  since your already are testing the new models 2009 of the nerve AM, what is the first impression u have about this bike?

Another thing, it is possible to change the size of the original  tyres that come with the bike ? For a smaller one's ?


----------



## timtim (13. Januar 2009)

Pupo schrieb:


> also das orange geht echt so schnell runter?
> 
> is ja cool
> 
> lg



ja ,leider , ich fand den streifen klasse wegen kurbel in gleicher farbe.das fahren mit  protektoren hat übrigens auch schattenseiten ,
guckst du:




gruß tim²


----------



## factoryltd (13. Januar 2009)

Na wenigstens haste keine Beule aber du bist ja Softie Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2009)

habt ihr alle X-Beine? Ich bin im leben noch nicht mit den Protektoren am Oberrohr entlang geschrammt.....


----------



## GerhardO (13. Januar 2009)

Kommt wahrscheinlich vom Rennradfahren... Da nehmen die Typen auch die Beine zusammen, damits windschnittiger wird...

Nichtbösgemeint! 
G.


----------



## timtim (13. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> habt ihr alle X-Beine? Ich bin im leben noch nicht mit den Protektoren am Oberrohr entlang geschrammt.....



nicht das ich wüsste , vlt.hast du ja ,glücklicherweise für dein bike, o-beine ?
letztendlich ist's mir jetzt egal wie es inzwischen aussieht.das rad soll funktionieren, auch unter extremen bedingungen, und das machts.
was bedeutet da ein kratzer im lack ? ich muß nicht mehr drüber nachdenken ob die nächste aktion eventuell noch einen kratzer oder eine beule mehr bringt. ist halt  used !
man kann sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren................... !


tim²


----------



## braintrust (15. Januar 2009)

ach kratzer gehn schon klar..
und nen bild:


----------



## ]:-> (15. Januar 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> [...] ich muß nicht mehr drüber nachdenken ob die nächste aktion eventuell noch einen kratzer oder eine beule mehr bringt. ist halt  used !
> man kann sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren................... !
> 
> tim²



oh wie recht du hast - ein Bike mit Kratzern kann so befreiend sein  wenn man was ausprobiert


----------



## chris_da_masta (15. Januar 2009)

leo lausemaus


----------



## GerhardO (16. Januar 2009)

Der Lenkwinkel kommt aber brutal steil rüber... 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2009)

war er imho auch, beim 06er.....


----------



## tom23" (18. Januar 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel kommt aber brutal steil rüber...
> 
> G.



wirkt fast gestaucht, wie nach Baumkontakt. Bei den aktuellen Modellen verlaufen Steuer- und Sattelrohr ja fast parallel.

Der Winter lädt zum Nightbiken- Mehr ist aus meiner Kompaktkamera nicht rauszuholen.





heute war das Teil gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Januar 2009)

Noch mal eins von meinem... / Achtung: Photoshopped!


----------



## GerhardO (19. Januar 2009)

tom23";5494488 schrieb:
			
		

> wirkt fast gestaucht, wie nach Baumkontakt. Bei den aktuellen Modellen verlaufen Steuer- und Sattelrohr ja fast parallel.




Als ich grad frisch mein Tork hatte, wurde mir von einem "Fachmann" in Sachen Enduro/Freeride mal gesagt, dass mein bike *"wie vor ne Wand gefahren"* aussieht!!!

Und das, nachdem ich geschätzte 327 Monate drauf gewartet habe... 

Mittlerweile ist aber die Lenkwinkel-Diskussion ein "Running-Gag" bei uns! Also Cris - nix für Ungut!

G.


----------



## rubinho86 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre das Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 Bj 2007


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Als ich grad frisch mein Tork hatte, wurde mir von einem "Fachmann" in Sachen Enduro/Freeride mal gesagt, dass mein bike *"wie vor ne Wand gefahren"* aussieht!!!
> 
> Und das, nachdem ich geschätzte 327 Monate drauf gewartet habe...
> 
> ...



Was man machen könnte......


....einen Stahlfederdämpfer in 216mm Einbaulänge verbauen,
dieser hat im Schnitt 63mm Hub, sprich genausoviel wie dein
DHX  AIR der verbaut ist, jedoch würde dein Lenkwinkel um einiges flacher kommen
durch die kürzere Einbaulänge.


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Januar 2009)

Hab da auch mal eins von meinem Schluchtenhobel gemacht..... frisch nach dem Gassi gehen. 






Muss ja nicht immer nur ein *bling-bling* Foto sein.


----------



## GerhardO (19. Januar 2009)

Der zieht aber dann auch die Schwinge - also auch das Hinterrad um die 6 mm näher ans Sattelrohr. Bei gleichem Hub/Federweg kann also der Pneu streifen... Gut - mit nem 24" Hinterrad wär das wieder ausgeglichen... äääähhh... hmmmm.... tjaaaaa.... (woher nehm ich die Kohle?) ... grübel...

Nö Du - es passt schon so! Ausserdem ist ja der Evolver drin... und solang der funzt, darf er auch bleiben. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (19. Januar 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal eins von meinem Schluchtenhobel gemacht..... frisch nach dem Gassi gehen.
> Muss ja nicht immer nur ein *bling-bling* Foto sein.



also ich find das total bling bling, so muss das!


----------



## GerhardO (19. Januar 2009)

Astreines Poserbike! 

Du musst nur noch die Gabel blockieren, damit auch die blanken Standrohre verschwinden!

G.


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. Januar 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal eins von meinem Schluchtenhobel gemacht..... frisch nach dem Gassi gehen.
> 
> Muss ja nicht immer nur ein *bling-bling* Foto sein.



Was man alles mit photoshop machen kann . 
Das Bild kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor) 

Finde nur schade, dass Du andere 2 torkis nicht gepostet hast. Die standen so schön in der Reihe nebeneinander. 
Wenn ich die Bilder von rockZ habe, werde ich dann Dinen Fehler korrigieren) 

P.S. ich hoffe, Du gibst dir bald Mühe und postest auch action Bilder im Lokalen Forum


----------



## denicoo (19. Januar 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Was man alles mit photoshop machen kann .
> Das Bild kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor)
> 
> Finde nur schade, dass Du andere 2 torkis nicht gepostet hast. Die standen so schön in der Reihe nebeneinander.
> ...



Dann meinst du sicher das hier.... 






Und der Rest ist in seiner Galerie


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glauben, nur die Fox36van hat den Federweg genutzt, Marzocchi nur 8cm...


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glauben, nur die Fox36van hat den Federweg genutzt, Marzocchi nur 8cm...



Also meine Z1 hat den FW komplett genutzt.....


----------



## Flippo77 (19. Januar 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal eins von meinem Schluchtenhobel gemacht..... frisch nach dem Gassi gehen.
> 
> Muss ja nicht immer nur ein *bling-bling* Foto sein.



Endlich mal artgerechte Haltung...


----------



## canYOn_/ (19. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glauben, nur die Fox36van hat den Federweg genutzt, Marzocchi nur 8cm...



Wenn Du das erste Bike meinst (meins) dann ist das die Fox Talas R (Luftgabel)


----------



## Alex0711 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich Wage mich dann mal mit meinem Ultimate hierher:







[/URL][/IMG]
Edit sagt: Die Gabel is natürlich jetzt richtig. War das erste Bild nach dem Auspacken


----------



## dawncore (20. Januar 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Dann meinst du sicher das hier....
> 
> *bild*[/IMG]
> 
> Und der Rest ist in seiner Galerie



könnt ihr mir mal verraten, wo ihr mit diesen Schleudern in Berlin/BB bitte fahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Januar 2009)

dawncore schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal verraten, wo ihr mit diesen Schleudern in Berlin/BB bitte fahrt?


bevor man dumme Frage im falschen Thread stellt, sollte man die Suchfunktion benutzen und mal ins lokale forum kicken / dort fragen...
Google hilft auch..

 Um auf die schnelle ne Antwort zu geben:        
Müggelberge: http://www.mature-racing.de/index3.html (1. Video)

Teufelsberg: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/196424/Teufelsberg_Downhill

Kranichsberge: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2242985/Kranichsberge (super Qualität )

  Potsdam: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/995891/Downhill_in_Potsdam

Mit ein wenig Lesen und Fahren finden sich plötzlich noch mehr Locations 
    Damit´s nicht ganz langweilig wird ein Bild:


----------



## macw (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Alex
Schickes Ultimate.
Bist zufrieden mit dem Bike?
War der Kettenstrebenschutz beim Bike dabei oder mußtes Du ihn extra bestellen?
Ich hatte nämlich keinen dabei beim Rahmenkit


----------



## fox hunter (20. Januar 2009)

sehr geile videos. die müllberge sehen sehr nice aus. hoffe wir stellen bei uns sowas auchmal auf die beine.


----------



## Co1n (20. Januar 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> die *müllberge* sehen sehr nice aus. h


----------



## Alex0711 (20. Januar 2009)

macw schrieb:


> Hallo Alex
> Schickes Ultimate.
> Bist zufrieden mit dem Bike?
> War der Kettenstrebenschutz beim Bike dabei oder mußtes Du ihn extra bestellen?
> Ich hatte nämlich keinen dabei beim Rahmenkit



1) Hast ne PM

2) Danke! Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike! Ich liebe es und ich werds nie wieder hergeben.


----------



## simdiem (20. Januar 2009)

sehr geiles Bild

Ich erwisch mich auch manchmal wie ich vorm ins Bett gehen nochmal in den Keller gehe und meinem Bike einen Gute Nachtkuss geb.^^ 

Ohne Freundin darf man das. *fg*


----------



## Alex0711 (20. Januar 2009)

Danke, aber das Bild hat meine Kleine damals gemacht 

Sie wollte aber keins wo sie neben dem Bett liegt und das Bike im Bett. Versteh gar nicht warum??? 

Hat jemand nen Link für mich von dem Pic wo der Typ mit dem Bike im Zelt liegt und seine Kleine im freien. Ich finds einfach nicht mehr.
Danke

Gruß


----------



## canYOn_/ (20. Januar 2009)

Co1n schrieb:


>



was anderes hat man ja von dir nicht erwartet. :kotz:
dein canyon-museumstück wurde wahrscheinlich nicht mal geschoben 
Hausbike


----------



## fox hunter (21. Januar 2009)

oh, soory für die müllberge meinte natürlich müggelberge. bin zurzeit im prüfungsstress und lese wohl einfach was ich will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (21. Januar 2009)

Alex0711 schrieb:


> Danke, aber das Bild hat meine Kleine damals gemacht
> 
> Sie wollte aber keins wo sie neben dem Bett liegt und das Bike im Bett. Versteh gar nicht warum???
> 
> ...



meinst du das hier???


----------



## Alex0711 (21. Januar 2009)

Ja, genau das meinte ich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Co1n (22. Januar 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> was anderes hat man ja von dir nicht erwartet. :kotz:
> dein canyon-museumstück wurde wahrscheinlich nicht mal geschoben
> Hausbike



hmm naja. er hat die müggel zu müllbergen gemacht. wollte schon meinen mit Absicht, aber war wohl ein Versehen.

vllt. überlässt du mir wie ich mein Fahrrad fahre?! Ob du dein Torque (in Berlin.....) schiebst oder trägst is mir nämlich auch ziemlich Latte.....

also hf und nich soviel aufregen.


----------



## ~2radfahrer~ (24. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein neues FRX 9.0


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Januar 2009)

seh nix


----------



## User85319 (24. Januar 2009)

~2radfahrer~ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues FRX 9.0



sehr schickes radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (24. Januar 2009)

~2radfahrer~ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues FRX 9.0


Hab ich seit Freitag auch


----------



## dawncore (24. Januar 2009)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> bevor man dumme Frage im falschen Thread stellt, sollte man die Suchfunktion benutzen und mal ins lokale forum kicken / dort fragen...
> Google hilft auch..
> 
> Um auf die schnelle ne Antwort zu geben:
> ...



bevor man die falschen Leute im falschen Forum dumm anmacht, sollte man selber erstmal seinen Schwanz wieder vom Fenstersims wegholen, bevor das Fenster aus der behausten Bruchbude herrunterschnellt.

alle besagten Locations kenne ich, im Übrigen. Unter DH verstehe ich größtenteils etwas anderes. Die Strecken kann man mit einem HT genauso runterbügeln, Teufelsberg und das von mir nicht geschaute Kranichsbergvideo ausgenommen.


----------



## maik_87 (24. Januar 2009)

hier mal ein kleines update


----------



## thto (24. Januar 2009)

vom www

http://www.mtb-academy.de/mtb_academy_images/news/2008/StefanTabarzKurve08.jpg


----------



## Fryrish (24. Januar 2009)

@maik


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Januar 2009)

das erste bike bei dem die nabe doppelt so viel wiegt wie der rahmen.


----------



## ]:-> (25. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn mit der XTR angestellt - sieht einfach hammer aus als Singel-Speed-Kurbel, hab ich so ja überhaupt noch nie gesehen 
Fährt die einfach nur auf dem großen Blatt-sieht irgendwie kleiner aus...*grübel*


----------



## maik_87 (25. Januar 2009)

Am anfang wollt ich eigentlich ne andere kurbel drauf machen (singelspeed) aber die XTR hat mir dann so super gefallen mit einem Kettenblatt da hab ich die dran gelassen aber schön das andere das auch so sehen....

Das is en 44 Kettenblatt oder was meinste??


----------



## dre (25. Januar 2009)

... ich muss dringend mal meine Schaltung einstellen...







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Sowas passisert einem auch immer nur wenn man extra weit von zuhause weg ist und die Freundin nicht ans Telefon geht um einen irgendwo abzuholen.


----------



## Alex0711 (25. Januar 2009)

Ach, einmal kurz abgewaschen und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (25. Januar 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... ich muss dringend mal meine Schaltung einstellen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...bist sicher schön SSP weitergefahren, oder?


----------



## oo7 (25. Januar 2009)

Wo kommt der ganze Dreck her?

Hier sehen die Wege so aus:


----------



## dre (25. Januar 2009)

oo7 schrieb:


> Wo kommt der ganze Dreck her?
> 
> Hier sehen die Wege so aus:



... war ja nicht mit den RR unterwegs. Nee, Spaß beiseite. Wollte eigentlich auch auf der Forstautobahn meine Runde drehen. Dann war das Wetter aber so schön, ich hatte Zeit und war auf Schlammentzug


----------



## Weimi78 (26. Januar 2009)

Weiter oben siehts bei uns so aus, aber unten ist auch alles vereist.


----------



## braintrust (26. Januar 2009)

wh00t? wo is der helm! schöne bilder


----------



## Schulle (26. Januar 2009)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> ...bist sicher schön SSP weitergefahren, oder?



sorry für die banal Frage, aber was heißt´n SSP?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2009)

ich nehme an, er meinte damit singlespeed


----------



## Schulle (26. Januar 2009)

ahso, danke hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können....


----------



## ES7.0 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Zwar kein Bild von meinem Canyon aber dafür bewegte Bilder...

War ein erster Test der Helmcam. Leider ist die Quali in dem Video nicht so gut wie in der Orginaldatei, aber man muss abstriche machen wenn man es für Youtube von 8GB auf 50mb komprimieren muss,,,

Hoffe es gefällt tortzdem...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CcQQBPl2Stg

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (26. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Zwar kein Bild von meinem Canyon aber dafür bewegte Bilder...
> 
> ...



Gefällt  Kannst du es nochmal irgendwo in besserer Quali hochladen?


----------



## Alex0711 (26. Januar 2009)

Schönes Video. 

Bessere Qualität wäre natürlich Geil, aber bei Youtube leider nicht machbar.


----------



## Daniel121 (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mein 08er Nerve ES 8.0 in Förstergrün mit Fox RP23 und Maxxis SS drauf.  

http://img-a5.pe.imagevz.net/photo9...a1f047/6-5f765bf57d1d772be094a153d4af2fc6.jpg


----------



## GerhardO (27. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> ...bewegte Bilder...



Auch wenns jetzt wieder heisst - ihr habts ja die Alpen vor der Tür... - diese Art von Trail fehlt bei uns! Vor allem die Länge der Strecken beeindruckt mich! 

G.


----------



## fitze (27. Januar 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Auch wenns jetzt wieder heisst - ihr habts ja die Alpen vor der Tür... - diese Art von Trail fehlt bei uns! Vor allem die Länge der Strecken beeindruckt mich!
> 
> G.



Das denk ich auch immer wieder wenn ich woanders war und "nach Hause" in den Pfälzer Wald komme 
Zuhause ists doch am schönsten.
Obwohl ich trotzdem neidisch auf "richtige" Berge bin.

Gruß
Tobi
*auf entzug*


----------



## GerhardO (27. Januar 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> ...neidisch auf "richtige" Berge ...



Wenn ich mal in Deine Gegend komme, bring ich Dir einen mit - wir haben ja genug davon! 

Gruß aus Norditalien 
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (27. Januar 2009)

OK, darfst dann auch einen schönen PW-Singletrail mitnehmen


----------



## magre (27. Januar 2009)

Mein Torque ist gestern auch endlich angekommen! Mal schauen wie lang es noch so sauber ist... Und wie lang ich für die Einstellung des Dämpfers brauche...


----------



## cos75 (27. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Zwar kein Bild von meinem Canyon aber dafür bewegte Bilder...
> 
> ...


Geiles Video !
Warum fährst du da ein Pitch ? Oder bist du der, der vorausfährt ?


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo! 

Ich bin der vorrausfahrende. Ist ein Canyon Torque ES8 von diesem Jahr.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2009)

war heute mal wieder auf unsrem höchsten Berg - nur ein Wort: geil 

hoch:





oben:





runter:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Januar 2009)

FELDI! COOLe bilder


----------



## Tim777 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Crazy-Racer,

tolle Bilder, war gestern nachmittag ja auch tolles Wetter im Taunus. Frage: Hast Du Spikes auf den Reifen?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2009)

Frisch geputz für die nächsten Ausfahrten (wenn denn mal das Eis weggetaut ist...)









Gruß ausm verschneiten und vereisten WW.


----------



## pjfa (31. Januar 2009)




----------



## User85319 (31. Januar 2009)

ein Traum in schwarz ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2009)

*träum* ... würde mir am liebsten auch das 9.0 Dieses Jahr holen ^^ ... aba wird wohl leida "nur" das 8.0 =( oda ich warte bis next year und spare dann auf eines der gaaaaaaaaanz neuen Torkys ^^


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hallo Crazy-Racer,
> 
> tolle Bilder, war gestern nachmittag ja auch tolles Wetter im Taunus. Frage: Hast Du Spikes auf den Reifen?
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Jap, ich fahre bei der Witterung auf Ice Spiker ab 

mein Kumpel mit Nobbys hat sich bei der Tour 5x hingelegt


----------



## Jogi (31. Januar 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Januar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug:


WOW - hammergeil
_Wollen wir tauschen Oo? _


----------



## User85319 (31. Januar 2009)

Ach Leute ich kanns kaum noch erwarten ^^
meins kommt leider erst übernächste Woche, die Buchung bei Canyon is lahm wie die Sau 

wie is der Monarch so?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Februar 2009)

ich weiß von 2 Personen, die massig Probleme mit dem Monarch hatten und immer noch haben. Der hats nicht so mit dem Luft-Drinnen-Behalten.


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> [...]wie is der Monarch so?



da kann ich noch kein richtiges Urteil abgeben, bin gestern zum ersten mal gefahren 48km/835hm. bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Ausfahrten so zeigen. Muss natürlich erstmal das richtige Setup finden.


----------



## Mario432 (2. Februar 2009)

Mein Nerve Es 8.0


----------



## benne1989 (2. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil mit Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (2. Februar 2009)

dit is aber nich original oder?


----------



## DaBot (2. Februar 2009)

Nobby Nic aufm Tork? Naja, da sollte mindestens auch der Fat Albert wie vorne drauf. Aber der ist ja eh schnell unten...


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2009)

Nobby Nic auf nem Tork ist wie Highsein auf Traubenzucker.


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Februar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Nobby Nic auf nem Tork ist wie Highsein auf Traubenzucker.



Auf Traubenzucker wird man nicht high, der schaut nur nach Drogen aus.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2009)

Auf Nobbys kann man das Tork nicht in seinem Grenzbereich bewegen, schaut nur nach nem breiten guten Reifen aus.


----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

Ist im übrigen kein Tork sondern ein Nerve ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (2. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ist im übrigen kein Tork sondern ein Nerve ...



Im übrigen wird das "Tork" richtig Torque geschrieben.


----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Im übrigen wird das "Tork" richtig Torque geschrieben.



Im übrigen wird das nun mal von vielen hier so genannt und es weiß auch jeder was gemeint ist. Seh es als Slang ...


----------



## benne1989 (2. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ist im übrigen kein Tork sondern ein Nerve ...



Weiter oben ist aber ein Torque mit NN.


----------



## Mario432 (2. Februar 2009)

So schlecht ist der NN nicht aber ich habe jetzt auch den Fat Albert bestellt  (gibt es in keinem sch.. Fahrradladen in Leipzig )


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Februar 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> ... (gibt es in keinem sch.. Fahrradladen in Leipzig )



Dafür habt ihr jetzt wenigstens Bananen.


----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr jetzt wenigstens Bananen.



Drei Posts auf dieser Seite und nur Müll ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

@pjfa: ist deins denn ein "richtiges" Tork9.0? Weil bei Canyon siehts schon anders aus. Siehe Dämpfer, Canyon Schriftzug, Lagerfarben...


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Drei Posts auf dieser Seite und nur Müll ...



Geh nicht so hart mit Dir ins Gericht.


----------



## benne1989 (2. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Geh nicht so hart mit Dir ins Gericht.



 Selten so gelacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @pjfa: ist deins denn ein "richtiges" Tork9.0? Weil bei Canyon siehts schon anders aus. Siehe Dämpfer, Canyon Schriftzug, Lagerfarben...



hä?
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=772


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

haha... lustig, hab mich verguckt. War beim 9.0 LDT. sorry

kann mal jemand der ein FR9.0 bestellt hat bestätigen, dass man für die Fox36 keine Federhärten-Anpassung ordern kann?


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Februar 2009)

Bilder von Sonntag:


----------



## Schnegge (3. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bilder von Sonntag:



Das ist doch ein Februar-Kandiat für Uwes KBU-Kalender

Edit: Hab grad' gesehen dass er's auch geschossen hat...


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Februar 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve Es 8.0


sehr schön, sehr schön........... sieht echt Klasse aus mit der Feder ! 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Mario432 (3. Februar 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> sehr schön, sehr schön........... sieht echt Klasse aus mit der Feder !
> 
> Grüße Jan



Danke , der DHX ist echt klasse ist nochmal eine Klasse besser als der Monarch.  Stahlfeder ist schon was feines .  Obwohl der Monarch auch ein guter Dämpfer ist.


----------



## simdiem (3. Februar 2009)

Hey.

In wieweit ist der DHX besser. Also welche Unterschiede bemerkst du zum Monarch? Hast du den DHX 4.0 oder 5.0?
Hast du am Heck die 140 mm beibehalten oder bist du gleich auf 160mm umgestiegen?

Muss den anderen aber zustimmen. Sieht echt richtig gut aus!
Gruß Simon


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Februar 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Muss den anderen aber zustimmen. Sieht echt richtig gut aus!
> Gruß Simon


  Sers Simon,

na? wie läuft dein Nerve?


Hattest ja nen ganz schönen Wartemarathon....... entschädigt dich dein Bike jetzt wenigstens? 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Mario432 (3. Februar 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> In wieweit ist der DHX besser. Also welche Unterschiede bemerkst du zum Monarch? Hast du den DHX 4.0 oder 5.0?
> Hast du am Heck die 140 mm beibehalten oder bist du gleich auf 160mm umgestiegen?
> ...



   Er ist einfach sensibler, spricht auf jeden Kiesel an  (einfach Top Performance) und das Losbrechmoment ist gleich null und was ganz wichtig ist man kann den Durchschlagschutz einstellen das war beim Monarch manchmal problematisch (dafür ist der DHX natürlich 500g schwerer). 140mm sind geblieben, um 160mm zu bekommen müsste ich einen EBL:200mm Dämpfer einbauen und den bekomme ich nicht rein. Achso es ist der DHX 5.0


----------



## simdiem (3. Februar 2009)

Danke Mario für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort! Ich behalte mir das mal im Hinterkopf.

@ Jan.
Ja bei meinem Nerve ist alles Top. Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Ich komme leider im Moment nicht dazu es artgerecht zu halten, weil ich zur Zeit Prüfungen habe, und weil mein rechtes Knie immer noch seit 2 Monaten weh tut. Muss mal demnächst zum Orthopäden.
Wie geht es deinem Radl?
LG Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (3. Februar 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> D... weil mein rechtes Knie immer noch seit 2 Monaten weh tut...



Weh vom Fahren oder schon immer?
Hast Du Klickpedale (sind sehr gut für gestresste Knie)?


----------



## simdiem (3. Februar 2009)

Schmerzen habe ich erst seit der 3. Woche wo ich das Rad habe. Also Ende November. Vorher noch nie. Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich beim Radln unterbewusst hauptsächlich mit dem rechten Bein stark in die Pedale trete. Weniger mit dem linken. 
Ende November waren die Schmerzen so stark, dass ich kaum einen km fahren konnte, geschweige denn viel laufen oder stehen. Das ist zwar mitlerweile besser, aber schmerzen tut es immer noch. 
Ich fahr Flatpedale. Bin noch nie mit Klickies gefahren.

LG Simon


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte auch eigentlich immer Probleme mit meinen Knien.
Als ich aber auf Klickpedale gegangen bin und die Knie jetzt auch auf Zug beanspruchen konnte waren meine Schmerzen wie verschwunden.

A) Wird das Knie nicht einseitig beansprucht
B) Braucht es auch weniger Kraft je Zug/Druck
C) Muskelmasse hat sich viel "homogener" um das Knie gebildet

Und ich hatte vor den Klickis auch Schmerzen beim normalen Laufen.
Aber der letzter Weisheit Schluß sind Klickis auch nicht, im schwierigem Gelände klicke ich aus, aber da hat man aber auch nur eine miese Haftung aufm Pedal.


----------



## Luzifer (3. Februar 2009)

@mimameise
Wo hast Du das Bild mit dem Fluß aufgenommen ? Sieht ja richtig urig aus. Ist das die Ahr ???


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Februar 2009)

Hab das Foto nicht selbst gemacht sondern er hier. Du hast aber vollkommen recht, es ist an der Ahr. Direkt nachdem wir ins Tal gefahren sind hatte es angefangen zu schneien. War kalt aber schön


----------



## fatjoetheboy (4. Februar 2009)

he was hält ihr von dem torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (4. Februar 2009)

fährt das zufällig in münchen rum?


----------



## Tim777 (5. Februar 2009)

@fatjoetheboy

mir gefällts gut. Sieht so aus, als würde es klasse funktionieren. Was ist es für eine Größe und wie fährt es sich mit der Totem (Einbauhöhe nicht zu hoch?)?


----------



## fatjoetheboy (5. Februar 2009)

also es fährt in münchen und warum ? und kennen wir uns zufälig ?
und das ist grösse L und die einbaulänge ist meine meinung nach, nicht zu hoch. Aber die totem ist einfach spitze ,besser als die scheiss lyrik u-turn .(die war zum kotzen)


----------



## ChrisGreen (6. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Hobel:

Canyon Ultimate CF ---> knapp 9kg inklusive Pedale


----------



## braintrust (6. Februar 2009)

voll cremig!


----------



## Fettkonserve (6. Februar 2009)

Schönes Radl (bis auf die Reifen) 

Sag mal, ist das eine R7 mit 100mm oder mit 80mm? Und wenn 100mm, wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 80mm und 100mm? Fährt sich wohl nicht mehr so "schnell" oder?



ChrisGreen schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hobel:
> 
> Canyon Ultimate CF ---> knapp 9kg inklusive Pedale


----------



## ChrisGreen (6. Februar 2009)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Schönes Radl (bis auf die Reifen)
> 
> Sag mal, ist das eine R7 mit 100mm oder mit 80mm? Und wenn 100mm, wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 80mm und 100mm? Fährt sich wohl nicht mehr so "schnell" oder?



ist eine R7 80mm TPC


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Februar 2009)

fatjoetheboy schrieb:


> also es fährt in münchen und warum ?



konnte mir dein bike super merken...bist im sommer,in der münchner innenstadt (höhe bernie´s nudelbrett),an mir vorbeigefahrn und da is mir aufgefallen das deemex am fr 8.0 ziemlich geil aussehn



fatjoetheboy schrieb:


> und kennen wir uns zufälig ?


nein,tun wir nicht


----------



## loxa789 (7. Februar 2009)

MEINS!





LG LOXA789

PS.: Das ist mein zweites Kinderzimmer, da ich aber noch keine Kinder habe steht dort alles was man nicht mehr braucht. Besser gesagt alles was meine Freundin da rein räumt.


Das Tork steht dort da es im Keller kalt und finster ist. Da es noch so klein ist fürchtet es sich sonst.


----------



## loxa789 (7. Februar 2009)

doppel Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Februar 2009)

lol, aber die Farbe kommt deutlich schöner als auf den Canyon Fotos. Supa!


----------



## chrissi93 (7. Februar 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> MEINS!



sehr schönes bike

kannst du, wenn du es mal ausgiebig getestet hast, mal nen kleinen bericht reinstellen wie es sich so fährt?

und bilder in action wärn auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Tim777 (7. Februar 2009)

@loxa789,

super siehts aus. Der DHX macht sich genial. Schade, dass der nur im 7.0 drin ist. Sollte ich vielleicht noch umbestellen. Die Frab-Kombi finde ich auch den Hammer. Sehr schön.

Ist das Größe "s"?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## loxa789 (7. Februar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> @loxa789,
> Ist das Größe "s"?



Ja ist Grösse "s"

Leider kann ichs noch nicht testen, da bei uns noch sehr viel schnee liegt.
Farbe sieht richtig geil aus.

lg Loxa789


----------



## ]:-> (7. Februar 2009)

oh man fragt mich nicht warum, zur Zeit stehe ich echt auf diese FR-Geräte, am liebsten würde ich mir sofort eins bestellen, nur glaube ich kann (in verschiedener Hinsicht) ich das garnicht nutzen


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

@loxa schickes bike


----------



## thodeg (7. Februar 2009)

2005er HT Grand Canyon Elite







Die Pedale baue ich später an. Ich überlege mich grad, ob ich mit diesem Felgenaufkleber abziehen. Oder soll ich sie lieber dranlassen?


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Februar 2009)

thodeg schrieb:


> 2005er HT Grand Canyon Elite
> 
> Die Pedale baue ich später an. Ich überlege mich grad, ob ich mit diesem Felgenaufkleber abziehen. Oder soll ich sie lieber dranlassen?



Dranlassen!


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Februar 2009)

.... oder so ähnlich.  Hab noch ein älteres Bild ausgegraben... Hoffe, es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Februar 2009)

]:->;5564488 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man fragt mich nicht warum, zur Zeit stehe ich echt auf diese FR-Geräte, am liebsten würde ich mir sofort eins bestellen, nur glaube ich kann (in verschiedener Hinsicht) ich das garnicht nutzen



Geht mir genauso mitm FRX LDT. Ich sollte es aus Prinzip nochmal versuchen zu bestellen, testen ob ichs nicht doch iwie einsetzten kann. Nur so damit ich au son goiln Hobel hab. Aber iwie wärs wohl au ein bissl zu schade drum. 

Naja jetzt gibts erstma nen FR9.0 in Black.


----------



## ]:-> (7. Februar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Naja jetzt gibts erstma nen FR9.0 in Black.



na aber wenn du das FR9 richtig nutzen kannst, dann is doch das FRX nur noch ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist bei mir hauptsächlich eine geeignete Location zu finden um es einsetzen zu können. Der Rest wär wohl nicht sonn Problem. Aber immer so ewig weit zu fahrn, nur um dem Hobel mal die Sporen geben zu können. Ich weiß nicht.

Übrigens wäre das FR LDT heute bei mir aufgeschlagen, hätte ich es nicht abbestellt. Bin ab Montag nicht mehr in deutschen Landen und hätt es nicht testen können. Somit erstmal ein FR9.0 als Ersatz für das viel zu zarte Nerve ES8.0. Da kann nix nicht passen.


----------



## Co1n (8. Februar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> .... oder so ähnlich.  Hab noch ein älteres Bild ausgegraben... Hoffe, es gefällt.




WOW! Ganz ganz tolles Bild!
Weiter so!


----------



## pjfa (8. Februar 2009)

KCNC Jockey Wheels




RACE FACE ATLAS AM












Monarch 4.2 mit 150psi


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2009)

@Johnny Rico

welchen sattel hast du auf deinem XC, der sieht nicht unbequem aus?!
specialized avatar...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (9. Februar 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> PS.: Das ist mein zweites Kinderzimmer, da ich aber noch keine Kinder habe steht dort alles was man nicht mehr braucht. Besser gesagt alles was meine Freundin da rein räumt.


Was macht das Bike dann da noch drin? Oder brauchst des net?


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Februar 2009)

das graue fr7 gefällt mir richtig gut! 
bei den aufklebern am unterrohr kann sich canyon anscheinend nicht entscheiden, ob die buchstaben jetzt horizontal oer vertikal stehen sollen.


----------



## Terrier (9. Februar 2009)

kommt doch darauf an ob dus von der rechten oder linken seite anschaust


----------



## Hans der Bär (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## Tim777 (9. Februar 2009)

@ Hans der Bär,

hi, schönes Pic und schönes Bike. Was mich interessiert, welche Rahmengröße hat dein FRX und wie groß bist Du? Von Bild her sieht es m.E. ganz passend aus (handlich und wendig, aber auch nicht zu klein).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Februar 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico
> 
> welchen sattel hast du auf deinem XC, der sieht nicht unbequem aus?!
> specialized avatar...?



War ein Rival SL. Hat ein bisschen zu viel gescheuert und leichte Tendenzen sich durchzusitzen.

Seit ein paar Monaten ist ein Phenom SL montiert. Mit dem komm ich besser zurecht.


----------



## Mike J (10. Februar 2009)

erste Ausfahrt mitm FR8





bei Canyon aufm FRX


----------



## Hans der Bär (10. Februar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> (handlich und wendig, aber auch nicht zu klein).



So ist es. 

Fahrrad: M
Ich:      1,80m


----------



## Tim777 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Hans der Bär,

Hi, Danke für Deine Rückmeldung zu meiner Frage wegen der Größe Deines FRX und Deiner Körpergröße. So wird M auch für mich gut passen (1,77).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## pjfa (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (11. Februar 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> .... oder so ähnlich.  Hab noch ein älteres Bild ausgegraben... Hoffe, es gefällt.



 Hab ein paar so ähnliche...











Alerdings ist meine Kamera nicht so dolle


----------



## Lemmeob (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Nerve XC 5.0 Größe M und Schwarz:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Gestern gekommen. Wiegt genau 12,5 kg, wie angegeben.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Bilder!
Kannst du noch welche von der anderen Seite machen?


----------



## Lemmeob (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder!
> Kannst du noch welche von der anderen Seite machen?



Bitteschön:


 

 

 

 

 


Sorry, dass die nich ganz so scharf sind, aber es is schon recht dunkel und meine Handycam hat damit Probleme.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil, ich danke dir!
Bekommt man den Kettenstrebenschutz eigentlich gratis bei einem neuen Bike dazu?


----------



## messerclub-illi (11. Februar 2009)

Ja is gleich mit rumgewickelt


----------



## Realzinni (11. Februar 2009)

Jemand auch Bilder vom XC 2009 in L und XL ?


----------



## knuspi (11. Februar 2009)

Sehr schicke Reflektoren, die hätte ich auch gleich rangebaut 

Aber was muss ich da sehen? Zwischen Kassette und Speichen ist dieses hässliche Plastikschutzteil (wie das auch immer heißt). An den Torques ist das aber nicht dran oder? Naja, das fliegt auf jeden Fall gleich runter ...


----------



## knuspi (11. Februar 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Jemand auch Bilder vom XC 2009 in L und XL ?



Wenn meins bald mal ankommt mach ich Bilder. Hab L bestellt.

Der DHL-Status lautet aber seit gestern "Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." Ich werd noch bekloppt. Erst lässt Canyon zwei Wochen auf sich warten und jetzt braucht DHL auch noch ewig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (11. Februar 2009)

Ein kleines Update!
Jetzt mit Industry Nine Laufräder und anderem Sattel
Find kommt ganz gut so


----------



## MoP__ (11. Februar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update!
> Jetzt mit Industry Nine Laufräder und anderem Sattel
> Find kommt ganz gut so



Sieht gut aus, aber die Kombination 6.1 und Rocket Ron ist schon etwas seltsam


----------



## Cpace (11. Februar 2009)

Der Sattel sieht auch eher so lalülala aus oO


----------



## Mario432 (11. Februar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update!
> Jetzt mit Industry Nine Laufräder und anderem Sattel
> Find kommt ganz gut so



Das ist ja der Nerve ES Rahmen, hast du den Rahmen extra gekauft oder hast du einfach mal fast alles umgebaut???? Kannst ja mal ne Komponentenliste machen  würde mich mal interessieren. Danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Februar 2009)

2007 hieß das AM noch ES und das ES noch ESX.


----------



## Mario432 (11. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> 2007 hieß das AM noch ES und das ES noch ESX.



Ach so ist das 2007'er Modell. Das erklärt einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Februar 2009)

das würde ich jetzt vermuten. wobei 2007 glaube ich der pearl verbaut wurde.


----------



## Mario432 (11. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das würde ich jetzt vermuten. wobei 2007 glaube ich der pearl verbaut wurde.



zum einen das und eine XTR-Kubel Wurde auf jeden Fall auch nicht verbaut. Aber hast sicher Recht. Ist das 2007'er Modell


----------



## the donkey (11. Februar 2009)

Ob die Reifen auf die Felgen passen und ob der Sattel lalülala ist, will
ich nicht diskutieren mir gefällts so wie es ist.

Also ich fang mal an:

Rahmen ist ein 2007 mit 2008 RP23 Big Airchamber
Gabel FOX F32 TALAS RLC 2009
Alle Lager getauscht und durch SKF Lager ersetzt
Steuersatz Acros Ai 22 (Kappe Chris King mit Titanschraube)
Vorbau Thomson X4 Elite mit schwarzen Titanschrauben
Lenker Easton XC Lowrise 2009
Griffe Extralite 
Sram XO Trigger und XO Schaltwerk(KCNC Ceramic Röllchen)
KMC X9SL Kette
Avid Ultimate mit Goodridge Stahlflex 203/185
Nine Industry mit Rocket Ron 2.4(Und bald zum wechseln rote Hope Naben mit ZTR Arch und Sapim CX Ray)
Mavic Titanschnellspanner
XTR Kurbel mit Hope Ceramiclager
XTR Umwerfer
Pedale Crank Brother Candy 4Ti
Hope Sattelklemme 2009
Easton EC 90 Sattelstütze oder Maverick Speedball
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Carbon oder SLR T1
Schrauben zur Leitungsbefestigung Alu in rot
Flaschenhalter Bontrager XXX
Restliche Schrauben in Titan
Schalthüllen von Phobia
Schaltzüge von Powercordz

So das wars!
Gewicht wie auf dem Photo 12,4kg
Je nach Aufbau noch ca. 1 Kilo weniger


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Reflektoren, die hätte ich auch gleich rangebaut



Habe ich auch gedacht, aber je nach Einsatzzweck sind die ganz sinnvoll 

Vorhin habe ich mich noch bei ROSE mit Handschuhen und einer Sturmhaube eingedeckt. Sonntag fahre ich meine erste kleine Tour


----------



## knuspi (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gedacht, aber je nach Einsatzzweck sind die ganz sinnvoll
> 
> Vorhin habe ich mich noch bei ROSE mit Handschuhen und einer Sturmhaube eingedeckt. Sonntag fahre ich meine erste kleine Tour



Bin mal gespannt ob mein Bike ankommt bis du deines abgeholt hast


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

Bestimmt 

Irgendwie kommt mir an dem XC 5.0 das Oberrohr so dünn vor. Wird das nach hinten hin schmaler?


----------



## Terrier (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Vorhin habe ich mich noch bei ROSE mit Handschuhen und einer Sturmhaube eingedeckt. Sonntag fahre ich meine erste kleine Tour



Noch so kalt bei dir?

Ist das deine erste Tour in diesem jahr?


----------



## Mario432 (11. Februar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ob die Reifen auf die Felgen passen und ob der Sattel lalülala ist, will
> ich nicht diskutieren mir gefällts so wie es ist.
> 
> Also ich fang mal an:
> ...




also ich find es nicht schlecht so  gefällt mir gut aber da hast du ja echt fast alles ausgetauscht


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Noch so kalt bei dir?
> 
> Ist das deine erste Tour in diesem jahr?



Zweimal ja.
Es hat eben wie verrückt geschneit, sprich wir haben um die 0 Grad.

Erste Tour dieses Jahr? Das wird meine erste Tour nach 5 Jahren


----------



## benwo (11. Februar 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Jemand auch Bilder vom XC 2009 in L und XL ?



L hätte ich zu bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemmeob (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Bestimmt
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir an dem XC 5.0 das Oberrohr so dünn vor. Wird das nach hinten hin schmaler?


Ja, wird es.
Die Reflektoren waren übrigens schon dabei. Und weil ich mit dem Rad auch auf Straßen fahre hab ich sie halt mal hin gemacht.


----------



## Terrier (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Zweimal ja.
> Es hat eben wie verrückt geschneit, sprich wir haben um die 0 Grad.
> 
> Erste Tour dieses Jahr? Das wird meine erste Tour nach 5 Jahren



 Bei mir hats gestern nochmal en "bisschen" gestürmt un geschneit  .
Aber heute warens wieder so um die 4 Grad^^ . Ich hab schon en paar mehr touren hinter mir, war heute nachmittag es lezte mal aufm Bock


----------



## bergziege99 (11. Februar 2009)

hi benwo, sehr schönes Rad hab auch L bestellt. Bei den fotos vom schwarzen XC habe ich im Bereich der Schweißnähte einige Schweißspritzer gesehen (oder war es nur Schmutz?)
Sieht auf jeden fall nicht wirklich schön aus..Wie isn´das bei Deinem weißen Bike - Nähte Pickelfrei?


----------



## benwo (11. Februar 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> .Wie isn´das bei Deinem weißen Bike - Nähte Pickelfrei?



Die Nähte an meinem sind durchgehend sauber und ohne Pickel geschweißt. Würde mich aber auch sehr wundern wenn an einem so teuren Rahmen sowas dran wäre.
Die Nähe sehen alle ordentlich geschweißt aus.


----------



## the donkey (11. Februar 2009)

Ja nicht nur fast sondern alles!
Aber nicht weil es schlecht ist, oder war sondern einfach nur weil ich ein riesigen Spaß daran hab Bikes zu verändern.
Und das auf hohem Niveau!
Und da macht es auch keinen Unterschied (für mich zumindest)
was auf dem Unterrohr steht.
Die Grundlage ist wichtig!!!
Das Einzigste was mich einschränkt ist die Kohle






Mario432 schrieb:


> also ich find es nicht schlecht so  gefällt mir gut aber da hast du ja echt fast alles ausgetauscht


----------



## Lemmeob (11. Februar 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> ... Bei den fotos vom schwarzen XC habe ich im Bereich der Schweißnähte einige Schweißspritzer gesehen (oder war es nur Schmutz?)
> Sieht auf jeden fall nicht wirklich schön aus..Wie isn´das bei Deinem weißen Bike - Nähte Pickelfrei?



Also dass ist dann doch eher Schmutz.
Meine Nähte sehen auch gut aus.


----------



## Loddz (12. Februar 2009)

Ist bei mir rausgekommen nach kleinen Spielereien mit der Kamera. Hoch leben die HDRs  Und Canyon sowieso..!


----------



## Fischie (12. Februar 2009)

Endlich hochgeladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/281903

 Schönen Tag noch!

Fischie


----------



## kürbis (13. Februar 2009)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> FRX mod.2007 *REICHTUM* *gg*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LYTuF_f8tY



welcher sattel ist das denn? gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (14. Februar 2009)

spank subrosa


----------



## lateville (14. Februar 2009)

Update!
Avid gegen marta sl getauscht. leichte FRM Carbon Laufräder,Tune Sattelstütze mit wesentlich mehr Flex, Extralite Sattelklemme,Weisse Schaltzüge und die schlechte Magura Durin gegen eine Fox getauscht!Trotzdem noch 9,2 kg


----------



## ]:-> (14. Februar 2009)

es war heut soooo schön beim Spielen 

ja, der Trail kommt wirklich aus der Bike-Richtung, da ... zwischen den Bäumen 





und nochmal mein 07er Nerve ES (heutzutage AM) mit dem neune Dämpfer


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

Jungfernfahrt abgeschlossen:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Februar 2009)

]:->;5589576 schrieb:
			
		

> es war heut soooo schön beim Spielen
> 
> ja, der Trail kommt wirklich aus der Bike-Richtung, da ... zwischen den Bäumen
> 
> ...



hast du den rp 23 gegen den monarch getauscht? wenn ja, weshalb?


----------



## Groudon (15. Februar 2009)

ne - das ist ein Nerve ES das hatte immer den Monarch drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (15. Februar 2009)

Beim 2007 ES war orig. doch der Pearl 3.3 drin!?


----------



## THE JUMPER (15. Februar 2009)

Moin, wollte mal fragen ob jemand noch ein paar pics vom FRX 9.0 LTD online stellen könnte? Im Netz is ja nichts zu finden und bis zum 30.03. is es noch laaaanng hin...


----------



## Jogi (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## ]:-> (15. Februar 2009)

the donkey schrieb:


> Beim 2007 ES war orig. doch der Pearl 3.3 drin!?



Genau so ist es.
Tausch, wegen den bekannten "Problemen" mit dem Durchrauschen im mittleren Federwegsbereich sowie zusammen mit dem Hinterbau der starken Endprogression.


----------



## -=riChi=- (15. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal meins..... zur Abwechslung mal *frisch gefönt* 






Ach ja..... Ist nunmal dem Kater seine Couch und die muss er natürlich verteidigen....


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

Der Kater sieht wahnsinnig aus


----------



## Co1n (15. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt abgeschlossen:



totschick!!!!!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

Hättest du nur das obere Bild zitiert dann hätte ich dich fragen müssen, was du meinst 

Danke!


----------



## Lupi-Lippi (15. Februar 2009)

So,habe mal mein 07er Nerve ES 6.0 eingestellt. 

Getauscht wurde:

Fox Talas --> RS Pike (steifer)
Avid Juicy 7 --> Avid Code (bin ein Bremsfetischist!)
Selle Italia --> Specialized Rival SL
Thomson Elite --> Crank Brothers Joplin
Albert-Reifen --> Fat Albert
Sun SOS-Felgen mit Deore-Naben --> DT 5.1 mit Hope Pro II-Naben (inkl. Schnellspanner)
Shimano Deore-Kassette+Kette --> Sram PG 990-Kassette+PG 971-Kette
Iridium-Griffe --> Syntace Moto

Ich finde es schön... Leider mittlerweile auch schön schwer. 15,1kg...
Habe leider keine anderen Fotos, wenn noch welche gewünscht werden, werde ich mich nochmal zum fotografieren durchringen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbozim (15. Februar 2009)

So hier ist mein neuer Hase.
Ich glaube ich bin der Erste der das Teil in Rav silver hat


----------



## braintrust (15. Februar 2009)

Lupi-Lippi schrieb:


> So,habe mal mein 07er Nerve ES 6.0 eingestellt.
> 
> Getauscht wurde:
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## maik_87 (15. Februar 2009)

Timbozim schrieb:


> So hier ist mein neuer Hase.
> Ich glaube ich bin der Erste der das Teil in Rav silver hat
> 
> --> Weltklasse... Die Lackierung sieht wirklich TOP aus.....!!


----------



## pjfa (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## Tim777 (16. Februar 2009)

Timbozim schrieb:


> So hier ist mein neuer Hase.
> Ich glaube ich bin der Erste der das Teil in Rav silver hat




Ich habs auch in Raw silver seit letzten Samstag. Ist schon wirklich mal was anderes. Mir gefällts auch gut. 

Grüße aus dem wintersporttauglichen Taunus, Tim777

P.s. Kann mir nochmal jemand helfen, wie ich Fotos hier reinkopiere (nicht anhängen). Ich kriege irgendwie die URL nicht raus, Foto steht in meinem Benutzeralbum.


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Februar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch in Raw silver seit letzten Samstag. Ist schon wirklich mal was anderes. Mir gefällts auch gut.
> 
> Grüße aus dem wintersporttauglichen Taunus, Tim777
> 
> P.s. Kann mir nochmal jemand helfen, wie ich Fotos hier reinkopiere (nicht anhängen). Ich kriege irgendwie die URL nicht raus, Foto steht in meinem Benutzeralbum.



unter dem Bild auf "BB-Code anzeigen" klicken, dann werden dir Versch LInks Zur auswahl gestellt, einen Nehmen und voila:





copy+paste


----------



## Beebob (16. Februar 2009)

So hier ist mein neuer Hase.
Ich glaube ich bin der Erste der das Teil in Rav silver hat 


Wow super Bike - Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
Nun bin ich und bestimmt auch andere gespannt auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit der neuen HammerSchmidt.


----------



## simdiem (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## p_cycle (16. Februar 2009)

thank you for the picture with the torque values


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## Tim777 (16. Februar 2009)

Also, dank an erkan1984, ich probiers noch mal:

Mein neues Bike:





Na, so hats ja geklappt.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## timtim (16. Februar 2009)

das nervt hier aber mit den torques 
kram ich mal schnell ein sommerbild raus .blick von oberhalb des reschensees zum könig !

titel : das nerv(t) den ortler...................


----------



## Timbozim (16. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch Tim! Da haben wir beide jetzt aber schöne Spielzeuge  

Hier noch ein paar Bilder weils so schön ist:


















...so nu langs.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Februar 2009)

@ Simdiem

Mal ne blöde Frage.
Woher weist du die Drehmomente?
Hast du die irgendwie von Canyon bekommen oder sind das vielleicht zufällig die normalen Drehmomente die man allgemein, je nach Gewindegröße verwendet.

In den Dämpferbefestigungen ist ja Schraubensicherung drin.
Auch in den anderen Hinterbauverschraubungen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Februar 2009)

die hat er in einem anderen thread von einem canyon-mitarbeiter erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (16. Februar 2009)

sieht richig schick aus!
verkaufst du deinen Holzfeller Worldcup lenker?

Lg Peter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2009)

Nochmal ein Torque, auch wenn mans schwer erkennt


----------



## braintrust (17. Februar 2009)

schick


----------



## kürbis (17. Februar 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> unter dem Bild auf "BB-Code anzeigen" klicken, dann werden dir Versch LInks Zur auswahl gestellt, einen Nehmen und voila:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hat irgendwer bilder von dem schwarzen mit den roten laufrädern?


----------



## Manusa (18. Februar 2009)

Moin,

sind die Felgen beim dem Torque FR 9.0 eigentlich weiß oder grau? Das kann man nie so genau erkennen.
Auf der Canyon HP sind die auf dem einen Bild grau, auf den anderen Bilder sehen die weiß aus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2009)

silbergrau sind die.


----------



## Tim777 (18. Februar 2009)

kürbis schrieb:


> hat irgendwer bilder von dem schwarzen mit den roten laufrädern?



Hier, ist aber ein 2008er Rad:





Die Felgen beim FR 9.0 2009 sind silber.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## kürbis (18. Februar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hier, ist aber ein 2008er Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dank dir

werde mir auch bei gelegenheit rote laufräder holen. optisch ist das in meinen augen einfach der hit. die gleiche farbkombi hatte ich früher auch an meiner duc, von daher muss das einfach sein


----------



## knuspi (18. Februar 2009)

Habe heute endlich mal mein 2009er XC6 ausgeführt  Ist echt ein super Bike und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Die Größe (L) ist übrigens auch sehr gut (1,80m, SL 86). Bei M würde ich die Sattelstütze wohl komplett rausmachen müssen und das wäre sicher nicht sonderlich bequem.


----------



## kürbis (18. Februar 2009)

ich seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. Februar 2009)

kürbis schrieb:


> ich seh nix


mach die Tomaten von den Augen dann gehts Besser!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Februar 2009)

Hier herscht ja wieder ein Umgangston 

Schönes Bike Matze!


----------



## Cortezsi (18. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich mal mein 2009er XC6 ausgeführt  Ist echt ein super Bike und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Die Größe (L) ist übrigens auch sehr gut (1,80m, SL 86). Bei M würde ich die Sattelstütze wohl komplett rausmachen müssen und das wäre sicher nicht sonderlich bequem.



Glückwunsch! Und wie ging es fahren bei den Schneemassen? Kamst recht weit?


----------



## knuspi (18. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Und wie ging es fahren bei den Schneemassen? Kamst recht weit?



War nicht leicht da vorwärts zu kommen ^^ Auf manchen Wegen war der Schnee leicht angetaut und dann wieder gefroren. Bei 5-10 cm Schneehöhe macht das keinen Spaß mehr  Da fühlt man sich auf gerader Strecke als ob man einen Berg hoch fährt. Achja, und ich hab mir Spikes gewünscht


----------



## Hans der Bär (18. Februar 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Fryrish (20. Februar 2009)

wie ists eigentlich bei den 09er xcs mit dämpfer einstellen. kommt man an das ventil immer noch so bescheiden hin?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Februar 2009)

Nö, das sitzt an einer guten Stelle.


----------



## Frankentaler (21. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hier herscht ja wieder ein Umgangston
> 
> Schönes Bike Matze!



1. dito
2. dito


----------



## arne_91 (21. Februar 2009)

Nach diesen vielen neuen Bikes nun mal wieder was älteres, mein altes Canyon-Hardtail, in Vorfreude auf die Saison, die hoffentlich demnächst mit dem nahenden Frühling beginnt.





Das Bike soll aber, sobald genug Geld da ist, gegen ein Grand Canyon AL 6 oder 7 ausgetauscht werden und dann seinerseits mein bisheriges Stadtrad ersetzen, weil ich da gerne was sportlicheres hätte. Solange wird es mir aber hoffentlich noch gute Dienste leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. Februar 2009)

Hab die erste kleine Tour hinter mir. 33 Km - für'n Anfang ganz ok


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2009)

Oooh, da packt mich der Neid  Ich will auch endlich wieder fahren! Leider herrscht bei uns eine Mischung aus Regen und Schneeregen 

Achja, und schönes Bike


----------



## Terrier (21. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hab die erste kleine Tour hinter mir. 33 Km - für'n Anfang ganz ok



Tolles Bike und einen super Rucksack!  Hab den selben


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Februar 2009)

Jo der ist echt praktisch.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> super Rucksack!  Hab den selben


 Teilt ihr euch den?  Wasn das für'n Rucksack?

Schönes Bike @Ruhrpott_Biker!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Februar 2009)

Nein, er hat nur den gleichen. Ich wollte es auch erst anmerken.

Den Rucksack gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen. Es ist der Vorgänger von dem hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k521/a12105/hydro-lite-30-black-titan-2009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Februar 2009)

ist er diesem nicht ähnlicher?

klick

ist doch ein hydro exp 8, oder?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Februar 2009)

Ja ist er.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## Hitzi (22. Februar 2009)

Kontrastbild aus der Realität 





Im Deister, nähe Hannover


----------



## pjfa (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## LimaBravo (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## nailz (22. Februar 2009)

Kleiner Service als Beschäftigungstherapie an einem verregneten Sonntagnachmittag; Frei nach dem Motto: "Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt"

leicht von unten angeblitzt:







Nein, die Parts sind nicht neu

...mit anschließender, wilder  Probefahrt in der Garage


----------



## hithem (23. Februar 2009)




----------



## Langley (23. Februar 2009)

What a bike !

It´s good, eh ?

Hoffe, unsere Fox Federn kommen auch bald, damit wir auch unser Ltd. abholen koennen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. Februar 2009)

@hithem
 *neid* tolles Bike! 
Mein ganz _GROSSER Traum_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hithem (24. Februar 2009)

Thank's a lot


----------



## martin_k (27. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


>



sehr gut!  
brüller, legendär!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (27. Februar 2009)

Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt!


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Februar 2009)

Ok was war im Original auf dem Plakat? Foto von George Clooney???


----------



## Co1n (27. Februar 2009)

nee. wer mag schon george:


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## Jonas27 (28. Februar 2009)

Mein Wettkampfrad für die kommende Saison ist nun komplett fertig.
Canyon Ultimate CF mit 8,22kg


----------



## T!ll (28. Februar 2009)

Ein Canyon auf dem Rothaarsteig....











Sehr geil, das Ultimate


----------



## the donkey (28. Februar 2009)

Endlich die Sonne
Heute bei der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (28. Februar 2009)

Vor zwei Wochen bei uns im Frankenwald


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Februar 2009)

Jonas27 schrieb:


> Mein Wettkampfrad für die kommende Saison ist nun komplett fertig.
> Canyon Ultimate CF mit 8,22kg


schick...
teileliste?


----------



## Jonas27 (28. Februar 2009)

Teileliste gibts hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/293465


----------



## Fonz! (28. Februar 2009)

so dann mal ich gestern fertig geworden und heute gefahren das teil ist 
super


----------



## Maastricht´99 (28. Februar 2009)

woooooooooooooooow!!! Sehr schönes bike  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## preumi (28. Februar 2009)

Sauber, feines Bike hast Du da.
Schöne und gute Teile haste Dir montiert,gefällt mir ends gut.
Auch die Farbe Deep Purple schaut toll aus!!
Ein richtiges Sahnestückchen.

Ab damit in die Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (1. März 2009)

Sehr cooles Ultimate

Welche Rahmengröße ???


----------



## staphen (1. März 2009)

vorher





So, fürs neue Jahr ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen.
Jetzt noch 8921 g


----------



## maik_87 (1. März 2009)

ein sehr gelungenes Vergleichsfoto


----------



## Manusa (1. März 2009)

sogar das Wetter hat er verbessert


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. März 2009)

0,5 g/ gespart?


----------



## staphen (1. März 2009)

nö, es waren so ca 0,9g / 


----------



## Andi-one (1. März 2009)

@Fonz!
wenn du den Sag der Gabel eingestellt hast, dann entferne vor der Ausfahrt den Kabelbinder, die 36er arbeitet auf der ganzen Länge, d.h. du würdest dir die Dichtungen zerstören...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. März 2009)

Habe 43 Km mehr auf dem Tacho:


----------



## Fonz! (1. März 2009)

Andi-one schrieb:


> @Fonz!
> wenn du den Sag der Gabel eingestellt hast, dann entferne vor der Ausfahrt den Kabelbinder, die 36er arbeitet auf der ganzen Länge, d.h. du würdest dir die Dichtungen zerstören...



danke für den tip 
hätte ich fast wirklich vergessen aber soweit wie ich heute und gestern fahren konnte hab ich die gabel noch nicht völlig ausnutzen können ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (1. März 2009)

was ist das fürne Manitou und woher hast du sie ?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2009)

Is ne Nixon von 07 130-160mm TPC+ Federweg.Is aus meinem Ghost ERT.


----------



## unchained (1. März 2009)

danke


----------



## Tim777 (1. März 2009)

erstes update meines neuen FR 9.0. 

Ist ein neuer Rahmen in schwarz, der in raw-silver war leider etwas verkratzt. Canyon hat aber sofort Umtausch zugestimmt, ich wollte das neue lieber in schwarz, wenn möglich aber mit den schwarzen Anbauteilen (Gabel, Sattel, Bremsen). Ging aber nicht, sollte das neue Rad dann in der Serienversion schwarz mit weißen Anbauteilen bekommen. War für mich auch ok. Termin für Tausch per EMail auf letzten Freitag festgelegt. Als ich da war, war mein neues Bike doch noch nicht da. Das Canyon-Team hat dann aber super reagiert, schwarzen Rahmen aus Hauptlager liefern lassen und aus dem raw-silver-Rad alle Teile auf den schwarzen Rahmen ummontiert. Musste halt etwas warten (3 Stunden). Aber dann stand diese schöne Sonderversion vor mir (black in black):

















(Fotos nur auf die schnelle gemacht, es war schon etwas dunkel vorhin; aber bald wird das bike so dreckig sein, dass man die Farben nicht mehr richtig erkennen wird )

nächstes update wird wohl Vorbau und Lenker von Spank (777 in Chrom und der neue Vorbau von Spank in Chrom, leider bißler teuer der Spass) wenn ich wieder etwas Geld übrighabe )

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Manusa (1. März 2009)

sehr nett


----------



## Fonz! (1. März 2009)

black beauty sieht top aus


----------



## Lelles0815 (2. März 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ein Canyon auf dem Rothaarsteig....




Hi T!ll,

sag mal ist das über Donsbach da oben, oder täusch ich mich ??

Gruß

Micha


----------



## zweizueins (2. März 2009)

man sieht nicht viel von meinem liebling, aber es reicht


----------



## Lawbringer (6. März 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Neues reinstellen.
Bevor ist gesteinigt werde, es war schon spät. Sind etwas lieblos.

Hier meine persönliche schwarze Schönheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (6. März 2009)

Zwei schöne Bilder, zweizueins
Gefallen mir echt gut


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

Sooo, lange ist es her und darum ist mein Nerve XC wohl'n Oldie (2007er)
 Aber nichtsdestotrotz stell ich mal das neu designte Stück hier rein. 
Einst auf Leichtigkeit getrimmt, ist jetzt durch das ganze ge-Airbrush-e das Gewicht wieder fern von Gut und Böse

Also Auffallen durch hinfallen oder Lackieren

Ich hoffe, ich darf hier in der Hall-of-Fame noch mitspielen.


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus.

Ich habe gestern meine Erstinspektion selber durchgeführt:

















Gruß
Simon


----------



## Cortezsi (7. März 2009)

@Simon:
Sauber...
Was hast Du alles gemacht?
Was war knifflig?
Welche spezielle Werkzeuge brauchtest Du dafür?


----------



## Hans der Bär (7. März 2009)

Tollen Mantageständer hast du da. Ich benutze ein ähnliches Modell.


----------



## nailz (7. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Welche spezielle Werkzeuge brauchtest Du dafür?



Kommt drauf an wie tief man ins Detail geht bei der (De-)Montage; Einiges an WZ liegt da rum.
Spezielles: Tretlagerschlüssel, Kassettenabzieger, Drehmo und ne handvoll Innensechskantsteckschlüssel(Klugschei**ermodus aus)
Radio is ganz wichtig und statt der Wasserflasche nehme ich lieber ein Stubbi 
Auf ähnlichen Montage_hänger_ muß ich z.Zt. auch zurückgreifen bis mein Kumpel mal mit den Schweißarbeiten voran macht Es folgt ein Modell designed by myself


simdiem schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

Moin,

Nailz hat das echt gut zusammengefasst!

Also folgendes Werkzeug habe ich benötigt:
Kassettenabzieher,
Kettenpeitsche,
Tretlagerschlüssel,
Drehmomentschlüssel,
Schraubenzieher Schlitz und Kreutz,
Innensechskantschlüsselset,
Kettennieter.
und das Radio natürlich ^^.

Damit solltest du schon weit kommen. Den Kassettenabzieher und den Tretlagerschlüssel brauchst du, um die Bremsscheiben von den Naben zu lösen, oder zum festziehen.
Kettenpeitsche ist zum gegenhalten beim Lösen der Kassettenschraube.

Laufräder ausgebaut,
Naben auf Spiel untersucht,
Bremsscheiben ausgebaut und gereinigt ,
Bremscheibenaufnahme gereinigt und gefettet,
Hinterbaugelenke geschmiert(von außen) und mit korrektem Drehmoment nachgezogen,
Gabel ausgebaut gereinigt und mit Gabeldeo behandelt,
Steuersatz überprüft, gereinigt und gefettet,
Vorbau mit richtigem Drehmoment angezogen,
Rahmen und Bauteile auf Risse untersucht,
Bremsbeläge auf Verschleiss untersucht,
Bremssattel gereinigt und neu ausgerichtet,
Kette gewechselt,
und alles was ich vergessen habe.

Das nächste mal:
Bremse entlüften, Tretlager ausbauen, reinigen und neu fetten.

Ein Problem habe ich allerdings. Und zwar die Kassette. Diese wollte ich spasseshalber abziehen, um sie besser putzen zu können. Die Schraube lösen und das abnehmen der 2 einzelnen Kettenblätter von Gang 9 und 8 war kein Problem, aber die restlichen genieteten Kettenblätter ließen sich nicht abnehmen. Es sah so aus, als wenn die Kassette sich in die Nuten der Nabe "reingefressen/verklemmt" hätten.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen könnte?

Gruß Simon


----------



## vitello (7. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich allerdings. Und zwar die Kassette. Diese wollte ich spasseshalber abziehen, um sie besser putzen zu können. Die Schraube lösen und das abnehmen der 2 einzelnen Kettenblätter von Gang 9 und 8 war kein Problem, aber die restlichen genieteten Kettenblätter ließen sich nicht abnehmen. Es sah so aus, als wenn die Kassette sich in die Nuten der Nabe "reingefressen/verklemmt" hätten.
> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Leichte Schläge auf den Hinterkopf erhöhen das Denkvermögen ...in diesem verminderts die Verweigerung des sich Lösens 
Also einfach ein bisserl mitm Schraubenschlüssel gegen das Ritzelpaket klopfen dann flutschts wie von selbst


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bremscheibenaufnahme gereinigt und gefettet,
> Hinterbaugelenke geschmiert(von außen)
> 
> 
> ...



seit wann fettet man Bremsaufnahmen? 
Seit wann schmiert man die Gelenke?


Deine Nabe wird einen Alufreilauf haben, da hat sich die Kassette
eben reingefressen, die muss ab, wenn sein muss, mit Gewalt,
du könntest versuchen den Freilauf zu fixieren und die Kassette
etwas gegen die Fahrtrichtung zu drehen, dann könnte es
evtl. leicht abgehen.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ Nilz
das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Tune-Nabe. und damit kommen wir zu einem, meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls wichtigen Tool: Den Gummihammer!
Damit habe ich schlußendlich die Kassette ohne Beschädigungen gelöst.

Ich frag mich allerdings, inwiefern das Einfressen am Ende die Schaltpräzision beeinflusst, da die einzelnen Ritzel ja nun anders zueinander liegen. 
Man sagte mir im übrigen bei Tune, das sich das Einfressen mit der Zeit erledigen würde, da sich das Aluminium an den Führungsschienen verdichten würde...  ?!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> seit wann fettet man Bremsaufnahmen?
> Seit wann schmiert man die Gelenke?
> .



ist beides nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Bei der Bremsscheibe geht dadurch der Reibschluss flöten und die Schrauben werden erhöhten Scherkräften ausgesetzt. 
Das Fett an den Gelenken hält nur unnötig den Dreck an den gedichteten Lagern aussen fest...

zur eingefressenen Kassette wurd ja schon genug gesagt, einfach den Freilauf fixieren und die Kassette gegen die Tritt-richtung drücken. Die Entstanden Alu-grate am Freilauf mit ner Feile entfernen, dann gehts beim nächsten mal leichter runter


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ist beides nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Bei der Bremsscheibe geht dadurch der Reibschluss flöten und die Schrauben werden erhöhten Scherkräften ausgesetzt.
> Das Fett an den Gelenken hält nur unnötig den Dreck an den gedichteten Lagern aussen fest...




Hach, es gibt doch noch Canyoner mit Durchblick


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

Ich wusste, dass das schmieren der Bremsscheibenaufnahme angeprangert werden würde. War also nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Nur ist es natürlich nicht so wie ihr denkt, daher erst mal nachfragen...





Der rote Ring markiert die Bremsscheibenaufnahme. Diese ist über eine Verzahnung einfach auf die Achse (grüner Ring draufgeschoben). Ich habe natürlich nur die Verzahnung gereinigt und dann gefettet. Und NICHT die AUFLAGEFLÄCHE der Bremsscheibenaufnahme.

Es macht sehr wohl Sinn die Gelenke zu schmieren. Allerdings habe ich nicht von aussen Fett hingeklopft, sondern gezielt mit Kriechöl die Lagerstellen von aussen behandelt. (überflüssiges öl dann natürlich weggewischt.) Im übrigen klebe ich die Lagerstellen, die besonders von Verschmutzung betroffen sind ab, um das eindringen von Erde, Staub, und Dreck zu verhindern. Ja auch in gedichtete Lager dringt Schmutz ein.

Achja, seit wann man Gelenke schmiert. Intelligente Frage. --> seit es die einfachsten Mechaniken gibt.

@Kharma

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Gummihammer. Damit könnte es echt funktionieren.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Starkbier (7. März 2009)

womit klebst du die gelenke ab? wie sieht das im deatil aus?

danke  und grüße


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Es macht sehr wohl Sinn die Gelenke zu schmieren. Allerdings habe ich nicht von aussen Fett hingeklopft, sondern gezielt mit Kriechöl die Lagerstellen von aussen behandelt. (überflüssiges öl dann natürlich weggewischt.) Im übrigen klebe ich die Lagerstellen, die besonders von Verschmutzung betroffen sind ab, um das eindringen von Erde, Staub, und Dreck zu verhindern. Ja auch in gedichtete Lager dringt Schmutz ein.




 ohje, erst ist für dich der Torque Rahmen ein Eingelenker, jetzt so ein Hirnschiss, gott, such dir bitte ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## harke (7. März 2009)

loctite hochfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

Beim ersten 20 mal einfedern im Stand knisterts ein wenig, dann ists aber vorbei.  Spart mir jede Menge Putzarbeit. Ob das jetzt blöd aussieht oder nicht, ist mir egal. look follows funktion


----------



## Co1n (7. März 2009)

also das sieht jetz mal absolut besch*** aus und ist denke ich keineswegs praktisch. würde sone optik nich für das bisschen mehr an putzen hinnehmen. Zumal du die Lager mit bissl Druckluft auch so ganz passabel sauber kriegst.


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ohje, erst ist für dich der Torque Rahmen ein Eingelenker, jetzt so ein Hirnschiss, gott, such dir bitte ein anderes Hobby.



Da hast du recht, es ist ein Viergelenker. Denkfehler meinerseits.

Doch anstatt blöde Sprüche zu klopfen, bring lieber dein Wissen ein.


----------



## admax (7. März 2009)

oje, gelenke mit tape zubappen. Das solltes du aber dann konsequent an allen Schrauben, Ritzen, etc. so machen. Die Optik wird bestimmt der Hammer. Bitte um Foto


----------



## Cortezsi (7. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ohje, erst ist für dich der Torque Rahmen ein Eingelenker, jetzt so ein Hirnschiss, gott, such dir bitte ein anderes Hobby.



Vorab: Ich bin dumm.
Warum ist das dann so ein Hirnschiss?


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

Hirnschiss:

Gedichtete Wartungsfreie Industrielager, kostenpunkt für ein Lager....nen eu....
die fährt man bis Tot, dann wechseln, tschüss, Fett bindet dreck, die Lager sind unter den Plasteabdeckungen voll mit Fett, draussen muss absolut nix hin, da ist weder Reibung noch sonstwas, also trocken laufen lassen die Sache, dann kann der Dreck zwar hin, aber auch wieder weg und wird nicht gebunden.
Zu dem Panzertabe sag ich lieber nix, naja, ok, eine Sache sag ich, mach den Shit bitte ab, du machst dich lächerlich und bringen tut es wirklich nix konstruktives.
Das nächste, Kriechöl zum schmieren, ähm, nein, das bringt nix nix nix nix, und da wo du es beschreibst gehört wie schon gesagt nix hin.

Mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beim ersten 20 mal einfedern im Stand knisterts ein wenig, dann ists aber vorbei.  Spart mir jede Menge Putzarbeit. Ob das jetzt blöd aussieht oder nicht, ist mir egal. look follows funktion



Ich hab des mit dem Klebeband (aber transparentes Paketband)  bei meinem seligen Ventana damals in meiner Verzweiflung (ungedichtete Gleitlager) auch versucht.
Effekt: der ganze Schmodder hat sich erst recht in allen Ritzen darunter versammelt. 

Deco hat recht. Mach das weg und wechsel mal wenns sein muss so ein 50ct Lager. Ducttape ist übrigens auch nicht UV-beständig, das gibt ne Mordssauereie in nem halben Jahr wenn du dann versuchst das Band abzuziehen,


----------



## FreerideNRW (7. März 2009)

Das Klebeband sofort weg, darunter sammelt sich Feuchtigkeit.

Wegen Dreck brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, die Lager sind abgedichtet. Wenn's dreckig ist, reinigen, fertig.


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

ok Klebeband kommt teilweise weg. Werde ich mir noch einen Canyon Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen. Ich habe alle Themen durchgelesen, in denen es um das Knacken des Hinterbaus ging. In irgendeinem Thema hiess es von Canyon Seite, dass man die Lager höchstens von aussen mit teflonhaltigem Sprühöl oder ähnlichem pflegen soll.

@decolocsta

Danke. Geht doch also auch anderst. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich hier für meinen rauen Ton 

Aber es ist so, ich will mich nicht beliebt machen, mir ist es egal was jemand von mir denkt, nur da stellen sich mir halt im ersten Moment die Haare extrem auf und ich vergreife mich vllt. mal im Ton, du scheinst ja ein netter zu sein, deshalb meine Entschuldigung.


Die Lager garnicht von aussen pflegen, bitte, Sprühöl ist sehr dünn, damit wäschst du das Fett aus den Lagern, Industrielager sind absolut wartungsfrei,
da muss man nix machen, knacken kommt wenn dann von anderer Stelle und es gibt wirklich viele Gründe warum es knacken kann, aber wegen den Lagern eher nicht, falls es bei dir mal soweit ist mit knacken werde ich versuchen dir konstruktiv bei der Fehlerfindung helfen.

Bitte alles abmachen, glaub mir.
Der Dreck findet immer seinen weg, immer, jedoch soll er auch wieder raus können, und mit dem Klebeband erschwerst du dieses.

Ich hatte schon extrem viele Rahmen, kuck ma in meine Gallerie, dh. bin ich sehr bewandert mit den Herstellerspezifischen Hinterbaukonstruktionen, die schlechtesten waren die die auf biegen und brechen die Lager vor Dreck schützen wollten, indem sie z.b. zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen so kleine plastescheiben reinhaben usw. damit da kein Dreck reinkann, das war mist, die besten Konstruktionen waren offen aufgebaut, also so das der Dreck super leicht rein kann, aber so leicht wie er reinkommt geht er auch wieder von alleine raus, da kann echt ruhig dreck hin, da passiert nix, die Industielager sind ja von Haus aus gedichtet, die packen das, irgendwann sind sie durch, aber nicht vom Dreckbeschuss usw. sondern weil ihre Zeit abgelaufen ist, solang du nicht mit dem Kärchen oder Gartenschlauch direkt draufhälst halten die Dinger dicht.


PS: falls du aber unbedingt die Lager pflegen willst, für deinen Seelenfrieden  dann lass das mit dem Sprühöl, nimm ein ganz feines Teppichmesser und hebel vorsichtig die Abdeckung der Lager runter, geht ganz easy, da kannst du dann bei Bedarf das Fett in den Lagern auffrischen  bringt ausser bei totgerosteten Lagern eh nix, aber besser das als
mit Öl das Fett rausspühlen. Aber raten tu ich dir trotzdem nicht dazu.


----------



## unchained (7. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beim ersten 20 mal einfedern im Stand knisterts ein wenig, dann ists aber vorbei.  Spart mir jede Menge Putzarbeit. Ob das jetzt blöd aussieht oder nicht, ist mir egal. look follows funktion



 grandiose arbeit amigo


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. März 2009)

Hallo

decolocsta, cxfahrer und freerideNRW haben recht mit ihren Äuserungen, die Lager betreffend. Die darf man nicht zudecken. Also weg mit dem Tape! Und zwar ALLES. Dann lieber etwas mehr putzen.

Wegen dem Knacken des Hinterbaus.
Erfahrungsgemäs kommt es sehr häufig aus dem Bereich Sattelstütze. Jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.
Ich habe das Problem so gelöst:
Stütze raus, Sattel abbauen. Alles penibel reinigen und Trocknen.
Sattelstütze, Sattelgestell, Sitzrohr und Schnellspanner mit Brunox Deo einsprühen (sparsam) und alles wieder abwischen. Alles wieder zusammenbauen und in den Rahmen stecken. Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr in dem Bereich wo sie Kontakt haben besonders sorgfältig abwischen, damit die Sattelstütze während der Fahrt nicht Stück für Stück ins Sitzrohr rutscht.
Bei mir hat das jedenfalls immer funktioniert. Aber warum, weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## Tobinger (7. März 2009)

möcht nun auch mal mein neues Bike Zeigen. finde es so geil


----------



## klaus_fusion (7. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Die Lager garnicht von aussen pflegen, bitte, Sprühöl ist sehr dünn, damit wäschst du das Fett aus den Lagern, Industrielager sind absolut wartungsfrei,
> da muss man nix machen, ...
> 
> PS: falls du aber unbedingt die Lager pflegen willst, für deinen Seelenfrieden  dann lass das mit dem Sprühöl, nimm ein ganz feines Teppichmesser und hebel vorsichtig die Abdeckung der Lager runter, geht ganz easy, da kannst du dann bei Bedarf das Fett in den Lagern auffrischen  bringt ausser bei totgerosteten Lagern eh nix, aber besser das als
> mit Öl das Fett rausspühlen. Aber raten tu ich dir trotzdem nicht dazu.



HEHE *grins / Da fällt mir was ein

Also Ich hab bei meinem früheren Lieblingshobby von einem *EXPERTEN* nen supertipp bekommen. Wie man das Fett aus gedichteten Industrielagern herausbekommt OHNE sie aufzumachen. Denn dann laufen Sie leichter.

Und das stimmt sogar. Auf PN geb ich die Anleitung weiter.

Allerdings ist das ganze ziemlicher bullsh itt weil die dinger dann zwar leichter aber nicht länger laufen. Eher kürzer. Also, seehr viel kürzer. hehe
Definitiv nicht zum empfehlen...


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ Tobinger

Soso... ist ein neues Rad? Da sagt aber das Foto-Datum was gaaaaanz anderes

: )

Sehr filigran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinger (7. März 2009)

ich weis ich weis habe vergessen das datum in meiner cam einzustellen sorry


----------



## maik_87 (7. März 2009)

jaja.., hätte ich jetz auch gesagt.. .war damals bestimmt ein Prototyp


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich hier für meinen rauen Ton
> 
> Aber es ist so, ich will mich nicht beliebt machen, mir ist es egal was jemand von mir denkt, nur da stellen sich mir halt im ersten Moment die Haare extrem auf und ich vergreife mich vllt. mal im Ton, du scheinst ja ein netter zu sein, deshalb meine Entschuldigung.
> 
> ...




Hast Du den Hinterbau eines Canyons schonmal demontiert?
Da sind auch die Kunststoffscheiben drin!
Ist deshalb die Hinterbaukonstruktion und Performance eines Canyons schlecht wie Du selbst schreibst?
Verstehe dann nicht warum die dann immer (meistens)die Tests gewinnen?
Liegt wahrscheinlich am Preis oder?


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ tobinger

Seiner Zeit krass voraus oder Mitentwickler von Canyon?

@ The donkey

Ich habe auch ein Canyon und mag die Firma... ABER TESTS sind NICHT Neutral! Die Performance ist weisgott noch nicht beim non-plus-ultra, sonst würde man ja nicht ständig etwas zu verbessern haben, bzw Modellpflege betreiben. Sicher zählt auch ein Preis-Leitungs-Verhältnis, aber was das Wippen etc. anbelangt und die von mir schon vorher monierten Lager im Hinterbau ist noch einiges zu tun.
Auch wenn es für mich Flachlandtiroler voll ausreicht


----------



## ____ (7. März 2009)

.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

Geil! Preis-Leitungs-Verhältnis?

Huaaaaa, s-u-p-e-r : )

Nun, ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

@decolocsta

Danke für deinen sehr guten Beitrag. Ich werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen.

LG und gute Nacht 
Simon


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2009)

Kharma schrieb:


> @ tobinger
> 
> Seiner Zeit krass voraus oder Mitentwickler von Canyon?
> 
> ...



Für mich gibt es derzeit im bezahlbaren Bereich auch nix besseres und für mich reicht es auch mehr als aus!Jedoch ist die Performance eines Bikes auch für den Normalverbraucher nicht ganz unwichtig oder?
Über technischen Fortschritt und Modellpflege brauchen wir uns nicht unterhalten! Den jeder Bikerhersteller will seine Geräte auch verkaufen und dies jedes Jahr aufs Neue oder?

Aber ich verstehe nicht was Du mir im zweiten Teil genau mitteilen möchtest!? Ich habe bzw. hatte bisher fünf Canyons unterschiedlicher Art.
Es geht mir vielmehr darum, das jemand etwas über einen Hinterbau schreibt was so nicht ganz richtig ist! Meine Hinterbauten laufen mit SKF Lager oder mit Enduro Bearings Lager.
Das ist vielleicht das Einzige was *ICH* an einem Canyon zu bemängeln hätte.
Die Lagerqualität!
Vom Abnehmen von Deckscheiben an Lagern zum Fetten halte ich nicht besonders viel tut mir leid!


----------



## Kharma (8. März 2009)

Zitat:
Vom Abnehmen von Deckscheiben an Lagern zum Fetten halte ich nicht besonders viel tut mir leid![/quote]

Sind wa uns einig!


----------



## decolocsta (8. März 2009)

Omg, ich hab nicht gesagt das man die scheiss Deckscheiben abnehmen soll.

les bitte genau was ich schreib:



> PS: falls du aber unbedingt die Lager pflegen willst, für deinen Seelenfrieden dann lass das mit dem Sprühöl, nimm ein ganz feines Teppichmesser und hebel vorsichtig die Abdeckung der Lager runter, geht ganz easy, da kannst du dann bei Bedarf das Fett in den Lagern auffrischen  bringt ausser bei totgerosteten Lagern eh nix, aber besser das als
> mit Öl das Fett rausspühlen. Aber raten tu ich dir trotzdem nicht dazu.




desweiteren hab ich geschrieben:



> Gedichtete Wartungsfreie Industrielager, kostenpunkt für ein Lager....nen eu....
> die fährt man bis Tot, dann wechseln, tschüss





Ich würde das nicht tun, weil es den Aufwand nicht wert ist,
trotzdem würde es mich interessieren warum ihr davon nix haltet, da ich einfach mal mutmaße das ihr das selber noch nie getan habt und dh. eig. garnix dazu sagen könnt, ich hab das selber probiert, an gebrauchten Rahmen die ich gekauft habe die leider öfter mit Mr. Kärcher kontakt hatten und die Lager mit Rost anstatt Fett geschmiert wurden, und in so einem Fall spricht nix dagegen, die Plastedeckelchen gehen sehr leicht runter und auch wieder drauf, es entsteht absolut kein Schaden. Aber ihr wisst das sicher etwas besser 

Und nur nochmal zum Mitschreiben, ich rate davon ab, da ich den Standpunkt vertrete die Lager zu fahren bis zum Tot und dann einfach wechseln.



@the donkey

Bei meinem Tork sind keine Plastescheiben zwischen.

Aber ja, es ist schlechter, ich sage nicht das es nix taugt, nur zeigt die Praxis das eben Systeme die nicht gekapselt sind, bzw. die nicht versuchen gekapselt zu sein, besser sind, besser in der hinsicht das es sorgloser ist, bei so Scheibensystemen kommt immer leicht was zwischen, aber nur schwer raus, die plastescheiben sind nach kurzer Zeit durchgerieben, das hat jedoch mit der Performance wenig zutun, keine Ahnung wo du das zwischen den Zeilen bei mir rausgelesen hast  wollte eig. damit nicht auf Canyons direkt rumreiten sondern auf der Ductape Sache, von wegen abkleben und so, wollte nur verdeutlichen das es wenig bringt den Dreck raushalten zu wollen, der soll ruhig hinkommen, aber auch ne Möglichkeit haben wieder rauszukommen.
Beim Tork isses auch alles andere als Perfekt, Giant hat das teils sehr vorbildlich gelöst, sehr sehr vorbildlich, aber darum geht das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (8. März 2009)

Tobinger schrieb:


> möcht nun auch mal mein neues Bike Zeigen. finde es so geil



Gefällt mir auch gut. Ich persönlich würde jetzt noch einen kurzen Vorbau dranmachen, dann wärs für mich noch besser. Muss aber jede/jeder selbst wissen, wie sie/er sein Handling haben will.

Grüße und danke fürs schöne Bild.

Tim777 (Taunus)


----------



## vitello (8. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht tun, weil es den Aufwand nicht wert ist,
> trotzdem würde es mich interessieren warum ihr davon nix haltet, da ich einfach mal mutmaße das ihr das selber noch nie getan habt und dh. eig. garnix dazu sagen könnt, ich hab das selber probiert, an gebrauchten Rahmen die ich gekauft habe die leider öfter mit Mr. Kärcher kontakt hatten und die Lager mit Rost anstatt Fett geschmiert wurden, und in so einem Fall spricht nix dagegen, die Plastedeckelchen gehen sehr leicht runter und auch wieder drauf, es entsteht absolut kein Schaden. Aber ihr wisst das sicher etwas besser



@decolocsta ...kann dir da nur zustimmen. Ich mach das aber gleich wenns neu is. Sprich gestern hab ich mein neues AM komplett zerlegt, jedes Lager geöffnet (Dichtscheibe rausgenommen) bis zum Rand mit Fett vollgestopft und Dichtscheiben wieder drauf.
Warum ich das mache? Na, ganz einfach. Die Kugellager sind eigentlich zweckentfremdet weil eigentlich für hohe Drehzahlen und relativ geringe Last angedacht. Desswegen auch nur geringe Fettmenge weil sichs sonst heißlaufen würde. Wo Fett ist kommt kein Wasser dran, wo kein Wasser da kein Rost. Das hab ich schon bei meinem Torque so gemacht und die Lager waren/sind wie neu. Beim Spectral hatt ichs nicht gemacht und ein Lager war nach nem halben Jahr hinüber.
Ansonsten halt ich auch nichts von der Tape-Sache ...dann lieber alle halben Jahre Hinterbau zerlegen, grundreinigen und Lager schmieren.. is allemal einfacher als alle Lager zu wechseln.
Nur mein Meinung ...andere mögen das anders halten aber es kann jeder von jedem lernen.


----------



## Co1n (8. März 2009)

Hab gerade mal mein XTR Schaltwerk montiert, dabei haben sich dann 2 Probleme ergeben:





1. Ist der Schaltzug unter der letzten Hülle völlig abgewickelt (s. Bild). Die Hülle lies sich deswegen auch fast nicht mehr bewegen. Neuer Zug ist bestellt. Wie kann ich dem vorbeugen? Das es durch das Kürzen kommt ist mir klar, aber am letzten Ende hatte sich nichts abgewickelt. Eben nur unter der Hülle....

2. Zur Zugspannung wird ja ins Schaltwerk diese Spannvorrichtung eingeschraubt. Zumindest war dafür bei meinem XT Schlatwerk ein Gewinde vorhanden. Das XTR hat da aber kein Gewinde .





Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen. Thx!


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. März 2009)

zu 1: keine ahnung, is mir noch nie passiert, wenn dann nur am ende des zuges. einfach nen neuen zug einbauen und hoffen dass es nicht wieder vorkommt.

zu 2: bei den neueren schaltwerken gibts keine schraube für die feinjustage der zugspannung mehr, das kann man ja sowieso besser am schalthebel machen.


----------



## Co1n (8. März 2009)

Thx!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2009)

Zu 1: penible Menschen löten das Ende zu.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (8. März 2009)

Habe gerade eine kleine 20 Km Tour am Rhein entlang gemacht mit anschließender Putz-Aktion.

Nach der Tour...
















... ist vor der Tour!


----------



## benne1989 (8. März 2009)

Das hättste aber noch nicht putzen müssen. War ja quasi noch blitzblank. Der Dreck ist definitiv noch steigerungsfähig


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (8. März 2009)

Hast Recht, aber ich arbeite lieber vor als das ich nachher ganze Schlammbrocken entfernen muss 

Ging auch recht flott, habs nur mit warmen Wasser abgewischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (8. März 2009)

Schönes Bike. Bei mir hats heute andauernd geregnet 
Die orangenen Ventilkappen würde ich noch austauschen


----------



## Tim777 (8. März 2009)

Bei der Suche nach einer Datei, habe ich das hier noch gefunden,

für die Nostalgiker:





Ist ein FS 1000, habe es, meine ich, Ende 2001 im Ausverkauf für etwa 1000,-- DM (das sind etwa 511,-- Euro) bei Canyon bekommen (kostete, meine ich mal um die 2000,-- DM). Das Bild entstand im Frühjahr 2004 auf dem Altkönig (im Taunus) mit Blick auf den Großen Feldberg (Taunus).

War meine letzte Saison mit dem FS, danach hab ich mein "Freak" gekauft.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (8. März 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Die orangenen Ventilkappen würde ich noch austauschen



Die sind gelb 
Jo, die müssen noch getauscht werden. Das ist so mit das hässlichste am Bike. Kann nicht verstehen, wie Canyon sowas verbauen kann.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. März 2009)

warum verbaut Canyon eigentlich keine Autoventile?


----------



## benne1989 (8. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> warum verbaut Canyon eigentlich keine Autoventile?



Warum sollten sie


----------



## wartool (8. März 2009)

so.. hier mal mein fast fertiges komplett selbst gebasteltes Torque FR als Tourenaufbau

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/15116

Daten:
Torque FR 2008 Rahmen mit ISX 6 way und 170 FW  gebraucht
Marzocchi 66ATA 2009 neu
Avid Code 2009 mit 203 vorne und hinten
XT 3fach Kurbel und E-Type Umwerfer
Trigger und Schaltwerk X9 mit Matchmaker
LRS: DT5.1 mit Hope Pro2
Vorbau: Syntace VRO ECO 2
Sattelstütze wird noch gegen die neue 950 i von Kindshock getauscht, sobald ich die bekomme

Die Bremsleitungen muss ich noch kürzen - die sehen noch doof aus..
fluffiges Teilchen  aber uphill halt keine Rakete mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (8. März 2009)

benne1989 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie



weil es praktisch ist und man während einer tour auch mal eben an ne tanke fahren kann??


----------



## benne1989 (8. März 2009)

Die meisten MTBs sind mit franz. Ventilen. Angeblich können diese die Luft länger halten. Außerdem können Autoventile durch Dreck funktionsunfähig werden. Wenn man also mal seine Kappe verliert...Weiß allerdings nicht ob das alles so stimmt.

Wegen der Tanke: Besorg dir doch son kleinen Adapter. Passt in jede (Sattel-)Tasche und lässt sich schnell aufs Ventil schrauben sodass du auch an der Tanke deine Reifen aufpumpen kannst.
http://www4.hibike.de/?sessionID=Df947edda934e09b3f7cc2d70297b30db&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=&productID=f63cae421eb7584e62784f1e48aa5eca


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> weil es praktisch ist und man während einer tour auch mal eben an ne tanke fahren kann??


Bei welcher Tour habe ich ne Tanke dabei und bei welcher Tour ne Minipumpe?

Sclaverand ist das einzig wahre am Fahrrad.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. März 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bei welcher Tour habe ich ne Tanke dabei und bei welcher Tour ne Minipumpe?
> 
> Sclaverand ist das einzig wahre am Fahrrad.



Bei welcher Minipumpe hast Du ein Luftdruckanzeiger dran? 

Na, mal Spass beiseite...
Bin noch relativer Neuling was das Mountainbiken angeht.
Hatte jetzt ein Radon-Hardtail bei dem Serienmäßig ein Autoventil verbaut war. Daher war das bislang mein Standard.
Das Sclaverandventile besser Luft halten war mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Minipumpe hast Du ein Luftdruckanzeiger dran?


Ich hab zwei Daumen, bzw. nen Arsch, die sagen mir obs genug oder zuviel ist.

Grob gesagt: Wenn es durchschlägt ist es zu wenig. Das ist zumindest meine Methode, weil wenig ist gut! Grip ist alles, Hart ist nichts.



> Das Sclaverandventile besser Luft halten war mir nicht bewusst.


Die Dinger verlieren einfach gar keine Luft (jedenfalls nicht relevant), außer sie sind defekt.


----------



## benne1989 (8. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Minipumpe hast Du ein Luftdruckanzeiger dran?



Inzwischen gibts genug Minipumpen mit Anzeige. SKS, Topeak,... Die sind nicht super genau aber für die Tour wirds reichen.


----------



## Langley (9. März 2009)

z.B. die SKS Revo hat ein Mano drin, und kostet nur so 20 Euroleins (in der Kunststoff Version).

Wiegt nicht viel und tuts on Tour.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Fryrish (9. März 2009)

aber die sind doch zum dämpfer einstellen. da pumpst dir doch den arm ab, bis da mal bissle luft im reifen ist.


----------



## Bobbi (9. März 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. hier mal mein fast fertiges komplett selbst gebasteltes Torque FR als Tourenaufbau
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/15116
> 
> ...




Gesamtgewicht?
Wieso keine Rakete mehr? Ich denk das Fahrrad ist von Dir auf Tour ausgelegt? Bin leicht verwirrt. Glaube nicht das es vorher bzw. von der Stange besser klettert.


----------



## Langley (9. März 2009)

birjoh schrieb:


> aber die sind doch zum dämpfer einstellen. da pumpst dir doch den arm ab, bis da mal bissle luft im reifen ist.



No, die ich meine Revo Deep Black  ist eine ganz normale Minipumpe mit Kopf fuer SV, A und D Ventile. Wiegt 121 Gramm. Und selbst wenn man noch eine Doppelhubpumpe mit auf Reisen nimmt bleibt man Welten unter ner "richtigen" Pumpe, also einem Standkompressor.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinger (9. März 2009)

habe mir heute ne BBB WindGun zugelegt mit druckanzeige und anschluß für presta, schrader und dunlop ventil für 25


----------



## Cortezsi (9. März 2009)

Tobinger schrieb:


> habe mir heute ne BBB WindGun zugelegt mit druckanzeige und anschluß für presta, schrader und dunlop ventil für 25



WindGun, presta, schrader?
Das hört sich an wie übelste Diharroe...


----------



## Tobinger (9. März 2009)

naja stimmt schon. also auf deutsch gesagt kann ich mit der pumpe alle gängigen ventile verbinden


----------



## bbkhacki (9. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> WindGun, presta, schrader?
> Das hört sich an wie übelste Diharroe...



Dein Geschwätzt hört sich dafür stark nach Logoroe an...


Ist die Windgun empfehlenswert? Hab bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Mini-Pumpen gemacht...


----------



## Tobinger (9. März 2009)

naja viel kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen aber sie funktioniert sehr gut aber im dreck war sie noch nicht sorry


----------



## vitello (9. März 2009)

Sodele, nun auch ein paar Fotos von meinem AM nachdem ich heut die hammerschmidt drangebaut hab  Ein geniales Fahrerlebnis kann ich nur sagen


----------



## knuspi (9. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Sodele, nun auch ein paar Fotos von meinem AM nachdem ich heut die hammerschmidt drangebaut hab  Ein geniales Fahrerlebnis kann ich nur sagen



Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Groudon (9. März 2009)

wirklich schönes bike aber wird die Hammerschmidt nicht vom zug her am Unterrohr vom AM verlegt wie am AM 9.0 HS?


----------



## Terrier (9. März 2009)

Sieht wirklich seh interressant aus die Zugverlegung an der HS. Was ist das denn für ein schicker Flaschenhalter da am Nerve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (9. März 2009)

Danke Leute  Jep, nach der heutigen Erstfahrt hab ich mich richtig ins AM verliebt 

@Groudon ...jep, eigentlich wird der Zug am Unterrohr verlegt was mir aber nicht so gefallen hat weil ich die orginale innere Zugverlegung beibehalten wollte und das hat sich so förmlich aufgedrängt weil so auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt mitm Zug irgendwo hängen zu bleiben

@Terrier ...das is der Mounty Special ...der einzige Halter der auch meien Thermosflasche wirklich hält und auch alles andere klapperfrei hält. Hab ich nur hier gefunden und bestellt: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...unty-power-cage-fuer-sigg-flaschen/10169.html


----------



## Starkbier (9. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Danke Leute  Jep, nach der heutigen Erstfahrt hab ich mich richtig ins AM verliebt
> 
> @Groudon ...jep, eigentlich wird der Zug am Unterrohr verlegt was mir aber nicht so gefallen hat weil ich die orginale innere Zugverlegung beibehalten wollte und das hat sich so förmlich aufgedrängt weil so auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt mitm Zug irgendwo hängen zu bleiben
> 
> @Terrier ...das is der Mounty Special ...der einzige Halter der auch meien Thermosflasche wirklich hält und auch alles andere klapperfrei hält. Hab ich nur hier gefunden und bestellt: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...unty-power-cage-fuer-sigg-flaschen/10169.html




wie groß bist du denn? sieht ja recht klein aus an für sich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2009)

Bei mir tuts eine Topeak MT Rocket Alu seit etwa zweieinhalb Jahren ohne einen Mucks von sich zu geben  damits Galerietauglich bleibt, hier noch ein Bild mit Frühlingsgefühlen im Vordergrund


----------



## vitello (9. März 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> wie groß bist du denn? sieht ja recht klein aus an für sich



Bin 1,77m ...Rahmengröße "M" passts mir wie angegossen


----------



## pjfa (9. März 2009)

Torque ES 9.0
Nerve AM 6.0
Nerve XC 3.0


----------



## admax (9. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Sodele, nun auch ein paar Fotos von meinem AM nachdem ich heut die hammerschmidt drangebaut hab  Ein geniales Fahrerlebnis kann ich nur sagen



Die Zugverlegung für die Hammerschmidt sieht mal richtig interessant aus. Werd ich bei meinem 9.0 HS vielleicht auch so machen (wenns dann endlich da ist). Ist der Biegeradius nicht zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (9. März 2009)

admax schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung für die Hammerschmidt sieht mal richtig interessant aus. Werd ich bei meinem 9.0 HS vielleicht auch so machen (wenns dann endlich da ist). Ist der Biegeradius nicht zu klein?



Hach schau an ...ich hab vor dem Blau zurückgeschreckt ..wollte mir eigentlich auch das HS kaufen. Ne, der Biegeradius haut hin, Zug läuft ausreichend leicht. Die nötige Betätigungskraft an der HS is ja auch ziemlich klein


----------



## simdiem (9. März 2009)

@vitello

sehr sehr schön. Besonders die weissen Felgen machen sich richtig gut wie ich finde. 

Btw, Signatur ändern nicht vergessen ^^.


----------



## admax (9. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Hach schau an ...ich hab vor dem Blau zurückgeschreckt ..wollte mir eigentlich auch das HS kaufen. Ne, der Biegeradius haut hin, Zug läuft ausreichend leicht. Die nötige Betätigungskraft an der HS is ja auch ziemlich klein



Dann werd ich das bei mir auch mal so machen. Die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr find ich nicht so toll. Danke für den Tipp
Die Farbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich find sie super.


----------



## renntiger (10. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich seh interressant aus die Zugverlegung an der HS. Was ist das denn für ein schicker Flaschenhalter da am Nerve?



Diesen Mounty Flaschenhalter hatte ich auch jahrelang an meinem alten Ghost. Das war der einzige, bei dem es die volle 0,7l Flasche bei ruppigen Trails regelmäßig rausgehauen hatte. Ist sogar schon mal vorgekommen, dass ich beim Transalp der Flasche nach unten in einen Bach nachgekraxelt bin... Seitdem fristet das Teil sein Dasein im dunklen Keller.


----------



## vitello (10. März 2009)

Zur Pumpendiskussion hab ich auch noch nen kleinen Beitrag. Hab lang gerätselt wie und wo ich se am besten unterbringe. Unterrohr erscheint mir am praktikabelsten ..da is se nicht im Weg. Hab da mal was gefräst


----------



## fittschy (10. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Zur Pumpendiskussion hab ich auch noch nen kleinen Beitrag. Hab lang gerätselt wie und wo ich se am besten unterbringe. Unterrohr erscheint mir am praktikabelsten ..da is se nicht im Weg. Hab da mal was gefräst


 Immer gut wenn man was gelernt hat. Die Lösung find ich ziemlich perfekt, damit solltest Du dich Selbstständig machen


----------



## vitello (10. März 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> Immer gut wenn man was gelernt hat. Die Lösung find ich ziemlich perfekt, damit solltest Du dich Selbstständig machen



Danke! Selbstständig bin ich schon ...ich mag mir aber nicht auch noch dieses schöne Hobby "versauen"


----------



## Tim777 (10. März 2009)

Finde so 'ne Pumpe gehört in den Rucksack oder sogar ins Trikot (wenns kein MX-Trikot ist). Auch wenn die Frästeile super gemacht sind.


----------



## $Simon$ (11. März 2009)

hi
könnt ihr mir in sachen freeride und bikeparks
das torgue fr 7.0 empfehlen?


----------



## RaceFace89 (11. März 2009)

immer die selben fragen...

SuFu!!!

P.S. ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (11. März 2009)

Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier rein: Wer von den frisch gebackenen 2009er Besitzern schickt denn sein Bike zur Erstinspektion zu Canyon? Eigentlich sollte man das ja nach 200-300 km machen. 
Ich habe mir aber geschworen, dass das Bike nie wieder Koblenz sehen wird wenn es erst einmal bei mir steht  Werde die Wartungen so gut es geht selbst vornehmen.


----------



## Terrier (11. März 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier rein: Wer von den frisch gebackenen 2009er Besitzern schickt denn sein Bike zur Erstinspektion zu Canyon? Eigentlich sollte man das ja nach 200-300 km machen.
> Ich habe mir aber geschworen, dass das Bike nie wieder Koblenz sehen wird wenn es erst einmal bei mir steht  Werde die Wartungen so gut es geht selbst vornehmen.



Ich werde es *nicht* tun


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. März 2009)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (11. März 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier rein: Wer von den frisch gebackenen 2009er Besitzern schickt denn sein Bike zur Erstinspektion zu Canyon? Eigentlich sollte man das ja nach 200-300 km machen.
> Ich habe mir aber geschworen, dass das Bike nie wieder Koblenz sehen wird wenn es erst einmal bei mir steht  Werde die Wartungen so gut es geht selbst vornehmen.



Nix da, das mach ich selber.


----------



## swabedoo (11. März 2009)

Hey,

bin ganz neu hier und möchte mir nen Bike von Canyon kaufen. Ich interessiere mich für das GrandCanyon 7.0 in PureOrange. Nur leider gibt es keine ordentlichen Lifepics vom Pure Orange oder auch vom Traffic White.

Hat einer von euch eins der beiden Bikes? Ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen, wenn ihr ein paar Fotos schießen könntet oder mir schicken könntet. 

Ride on!


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

swabedoo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin ganz neu hier und möchte mir nen Bike von Canyon kaufen. Ich interessiere mich für das GrandCanyon 7.0 in PureOrange. Nur leider gibt es keine ordentlichen Lifepics vom Pure Orange oder auch vom Traffic White.
> 
> ...



Habe leider keine Fotos von allen Bikes gemacht, als ich bei Canyon in Koblenz war. Aber das pureorange sah m.E. life super, super gut aus (hätte es das FR in der Farbe gegeben, hätte ich die Farbe sofort genommen). Auch das Grand Canyon sieht sehr schön aus (Oberrohr ist ein bißchen kantig, ähnlich wie bei den FRs).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

Dreckiger wurde es auf meiner Hausrunde noch nicht (im Wald liegt noch alles voller Blätter). Aber immerhin siehts so schon mehr nach MTB aus :

















auf jeden Fall machts viel Spaß

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## swabedoo (11. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Fotos von allen Bikes gemacht, als ich bei Canyon in Koblenz war. Aber das pureorange sah m.E. life super, super gut aus (hätte es das FR in der Farbe gegeben, hätte ich die Farbe sofort genommen). Auch das Grand Canyon sieht sehr schön aus (Oberrohr ist ein bißchen kantig, ähnlich wie bei den FRs).
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Ich habe ja noch immer die große Hoffnung, dass es richtig gut aussieht 
In der Suche konnte ich auch nichts finden 
Ist die Farbe eher neonfarben oder matt?


----------



## decolocsta (11. März 2009)

sehr schöne Kiste, sehr sehr schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

swabedoo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch immer die große Hoffnung, dass es richtig gut aussieht
> In der Suche konnte ich auch nichts finden
> Ist die Farbe eher neonfarben oder matt?



auf keinen Fall matt, sie ist glänzend. Neonfarben? Auf jeden Fall leuchtet es schön, also vielleicht etwas neonfarben, kann ich schlecht sagen.

Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> sehr schöne Kiste, sehr sehr schön...



falls Du meins meinst, danke für die Blumen 

Tim777


----------



## nailz (11. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Dreckiger wurde es auf meiner Hausrunde noch nicht (im Wald liegt noch alles voller Blätter)



Auf jeden Fall isses schee rutschig auf nassem Laub

Bike gefällt. 
Ist der Sattel aus Kunststoff o.ä.? Sieht so speckig aus


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall isses schee rutschig auf nassem Laub
> 
> Bike gefällt.
> Ist der Sattel aus Kunststoff o.ä.? Sieht so speckig aus



Weiß ich auch nicht genau, vermute schon, an Rand hinten ist es Kevlar. Sattel macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck. Irgendwer bei Selle widrs wohl genauer wissen.

In jedem Fall danke fürs Lob, Tim777


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier rein: Wer von den frisch gebackenen 2009er Besitzern schickt denn sein Bike zur Erstinspektion zu Canyon? Eigentlich sollte man das ja nach 200-300 km machen.
> Ich habe mir aber geschworen, dass das Bike nie wieder Koblenz sehen wird wenn es erst einmal bei mir steht  Werde die Wartungen so gut es geht selbst vornehmen.



Also momentan würde ich da kein bike hin schicken da die dort sooo viel zu tun haben in der Werkstatt. Da jetz vielen leutz einfällt das ja bald wieder schönes Wetter is zu m Fahrrad fahre. Daher schicken oder bringen jetzt sehr sehr viele leutz ihr bike da hin... Also wenn man das macht kann man sich auf eins verlassen --> lange Wartezeit..


----------



## Scaxor (12. März 2009)

mein gc al 9.0 sl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (12. März 2009)

Scaxor schrieb:


> mein gc al 9.0 sl



Geiler Bock! Wärs bei mir auch geworden, wenn ich mehr Kohle hätte.

Reit ihn gut ein, den Bock - den geilen Drecksbock!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (12. März 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Aber irgendwie gefällt mir dieses blau überhaupt nicht.


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

jap..., sieht wirklich schön aus...!! Und die FArbkombi ist ungewöhnlich aber sehr schön... --> mal was anderes...


----------



## Scaxor (12. März 2009)

fährt halt nich jeder damit rumm die meissten haben so dunkle farben des wollt ich net


----------



## chrisseb (12. März 2009)

Was haltet ihr von der MP3 Garantie von Mavic? Lohnt die sich? Was hat man denn da für Vorteile? Ich mien normale fertigungsbedingte Schäden sind ja sowieso durch Garantie agedeckt. Unsachgemäßer gebrauch und Veraschleiß ich nicht mit drin! Da steht was von Unfall. Aber dann wärst ne Versicherung und keine Garantie oder? MMM Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr!


----------



## chezjaques (12. März 2009)

Hi,
welche Rahmenhöhe hat Dein GC Al 9.0?


----------



## swabedoo (12. März 2009)

Hey ihr, hat denn keiner von euch ein Bild von dem GrandCanyon 7.0 in PureOrange? 

Ich habe in der Suche auch nichts gefunden und würde mich sehr über Fotos freuen!


----------



## Presi2k (13. März 2009)

Wenn erwünscht könnte ich nächste Woche mal die ganzen Räder Fotografieren,
wenn ich schon mal dort bin 

gruß


----------



## swabedoo (13. März 2009)

Ist sehr nett von dir  Ich habe das Bike jetzt einfach bestellt. Bin guter Dinge, dass mir die Farbe gefallen wird  
Ich mache dann aber definitiv Fotos 
Und danke nochmal für das Angebot


----------



## Terrier (13. März 2009)

Soo jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal mein neues Canyon hier präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (13. März 2009)

Wunderschön


----------



## vitello (13. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Soo jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal mein neues Canyon hier präsentieren



Glückwunsch zu deinem Schmuckstück! Die Farbe schaut ja trotzdem recht gut aus! Viel Spaß bei ersten Einsauen ...das AM is wirklich ein richtig geiles Stück


----------



## varadero (13. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Soo jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal mein neues Canyon hier präsentieren


WOW!!!!


----------



## Scaxor (13. März 2009)

is ein M Rahmen 18,5 zoll aber cm weiss ich jetzt net


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. März 2009)

@Terrier: Die Farbe ist super! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Langley (13. März 2009)

Jo, es gibt das copper farbene wirklich!

Have fun!

Take care

Langley


----------



## maik_87 (13. März 2009)

@ Terrier..., da hat es ja endlich mit deinem Canyon geklappt.... Herzlichen glückwunsch... siet wirklich super aus... die farben gefallen mir sehr gut...


----------



## Terrier (14. März 2009)

Thanks @ all


----------



## nailz (14. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


>




 ..aus Sanitärleitungsrohren zusammengelötet! Vorsicht vor der Buntmetallmafia; Bei den Kupferpreisen 
Ne, Spaß bei Seite: is echt mal was anderes, richtig schick. Bin kein Fan von weißen Parts (naja ich hab auch noch ein paar weiße Plattformpedale rumliegen)aber hier passt die Farbkombi. Nur wenn die Griffe weiß bleiben, sollen leg sie in ne Schublade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (14. März 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> ..aus Sanitärleitungsrohren zusammengelötet! Vorsicht vor der Buntmetallmafia; Bei den Kupferpreisen
> Ne, Spaß bei Seite: is echt mal was anderes, richtig schick. Bin kein Fan von weißen Parts (naja ich hab auch noch ein paar weiße Plattformpedale rumliegen)aber hier passt die Farbkombi. Nur wenn die Griffe weiß bleiben, sollen leg sie in ne Schublade!



Die Kupferpreise sind im mom aber nicht so gut 
Heute Steht der erste ausritt im Gelände an, Jungfernfahrt sozusagen. Da werde ich wohl nicht verhindern können das was dreckig wird 
Aber mal ehrlich, ein richtiges Mtb muss doch ein wenig dreckig sein


----------



## Tim777 (14. März 2009)

@ terrier,

sehr schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit.

Tim777


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. März 2009)

Bin heute einen kleinen See-Trail gefahren:


----------



## Co1n (14. März 2009)

an das invertierte XTR muss ich mich doch erst noch gewöhnen. sonst top:


----------



## Mepp (14. März 2009)

bitte nicht meckern... es ist nur ein yellowstone von 2007:


----------



## maik_87 (14. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Die Kupferpreise sind im mom aber nicht so gut
> Heute Steht der erste ausritt im Gelände an, Jungfernfahrt sozusagen. Da werde ich wohl nicht verhindern können das was dreckig wird
> Aber mal ehrlich, ein richtiges Mtb muss doch ein wenig dreckig sein



naja ich sehe das ja an meinen weißen griffen... sieht wirklich nicht gut aus... ich werde mi nie nie wieder weiße griffe am bike verbauen...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backgammon (14. März 2009)

Mein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL in Größe "S"


----------



## raddüdel (14. März 2009)




----------



## raddüdel (14. März 2009)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 158080



*Mein neues Canyon Torque ES9.0*


----------



## schwegi73 (15. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Soo jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal mein neues Canyon hier präsentieren



Tolle Farbe
viel Spass mit dem Bike, hat ja doch fast zum geplanten Liefertermin geklappt.


----------



## Terrier (15. März 2009)

Nach einem schönen Bike Wochenende mit teils gutem Wetter ist mein Mtb nun fürs erste eingefahren 
Und ich muss sagen das dass ding echt gut abgeht und ne menge spass macht. Es war bzw. ist echt jeden Cent wert


----------



## thaz (15. März 2009)

@Ruhrpott-Biker:
Sehr schönes Teil 

Wo ich gerade das XC 6.0 sehe - wie kommen du oder andere Besitzer mit dem Iridium-Lenker klar? Der ist ja mit 620mm relativ schmal ausgefallen. 

Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen XC und AM, und bei denen dann jeweils noch zwischen 6.0 und 7.0  Ist halt alles nicht so einfach!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. März 2009)

Danke!
Ich komme mit dem Lenker sehr gut klar, bin noch nie was breiteres gefahren.


----------



## Maddin182 (15. März 2009)

@ Ruhrpottbiker

Sag mal hast du bei deinem Bike hinten am Zahnkranz, noch dieses Zahnkranzschutzplastedingens drane?

Das fand ich so reudig bei meinem, gleich ab gemacht.

Zum Glück hatte ich gestern vor der Probefahrt noch bemerkt, dass die Monteure meinen Hinterradreifen falsch herum eingebaut hatten.
Ansonsten musste ich mich beim Einfahren noch an die Schaltgriffe (Sram X.7) gewöhnen, da diese doch etwas umständlich sind am Anfang.

Ach ja und kommende Tage, bitte bitte bitte BESSERES WETTER. Ich kann diesen scheiß Regen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. März 2009)

Co1n schrieb:


> an das invertierte XTR muss ich mich doch erst noch gewöhnen. sonst top:



auf die gefahr hin wieder von dir dumm gemacht zu werden, aber wird dein rad auch mal fertig?!


----------



## Co1n (15. März 2009)

ich mach dich dumm? ach iewo. obs dus bist musst du wissen. fertig bezogen auf Bremse? ja das sollte wenn alles klappt nächsten monat soweit sein.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. März 2009)

Hallo Co1n,

du hast ja nun doch ne ganze Menge gebastelt, an deinem Rad.
Kannst du mal einen kleinen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich geben?
Also wie dein Rad im Original war und wie es heute ausgestattet ist.
Wieviel hat dein Rad mal gekostet und wieviel hast du alles in allem in den Umbau investiert?
Was waren deine Beweggründe?


----------



## knuspi (16. März 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade das XC 6.0 sehe - wie kommen du oder andere Besitzer mit dem Iridium-Lenker klar? Der ist ja mit 620mm relativ schmal ausgefallen.


 
Ich komme mit dem Lenker auch gut klar. Und er sieht meiner Meinung nach auch gut aus. Bin allerdings auch noch keinen breiteren Lenker gefahren. Aber an einem XC ist das denke ich auch nicht nötig.



Maddin182 schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du bei deinem Bike hinten am Zahnkranz, noch dieses Zahnkranzschutzplastedingens drane?
> 
> Das fand ich so reudig bei meinem, gleich ab gemacht.


 
Das war das erste was ich abgemacht habe  Das Teil sieht ja mal sowas von hässlich aus und ist mMn völlig unnütz bei gut einstellter Schaltung.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (16. März 2009)

Maddin182 schrieb:


> @ Ruhrpottbiker
> 
> Sag mal hast du bei deinem Bike hinten am Zahnkranz, noch dieses Zahnkranzschutzplastedingens drane?



Jo, und das bleibt auch erstmal dran.


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

Von unserem Familienausflug, alle wollten unbedingt, dass Mann/Papa mit seinem neuen Bike fährt. Na ja.




irgendwie war die Motorik vom langen Winter noch ein bißchen eingerostet, wird schon wieder werden 

















Grüße, Tim777


----------



## $Simon$ (16. März 2009)

hat die gabel 160mm ?


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

$Simon$ schrieb:


> hat die gabel 160mm ?



Ja.  Tim777


----------



## $Simon$ (16. März 2009)

bist du mit der geometrie und dem fahrverhalten von dem canyon zu frieden? denn ich möchte mir vlt des fr 7.0 kaufen.


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

$Simon$ schrieb:


> bist du mit der geometrie und dem fahrverhalten von dem canyon zu frieden? denn ich möchte mir vlt des fr 7.0 kaufen.



Mir gefällts sehr gut. Würde ich wieder kaufen.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (16. März 2009)

Schon mal Bergaufgefahren? Was meinst du so zu dem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $Simon$ (16. März 2009)

ok 
vielen dank für deinen tip


----------



## $Simon$ (16. März 2009)

warst du in koblenz und bist probe gefahren?
oder hast du es einfach online bestellt?


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2009)

$Simon$ schrieb:


> warst du in koblenz und bist probe gefahren?
> oder hast du es einfach online bestellt?



Habe hier im Forum gefragt, dann bei Canyon am Telefon und dann bestellt.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Fonz! (16. März 2009)

zum tork kann ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes sagen hab mein tork fr 8 (siehe profil) ein wenig meiner wünsche umgebaut (nur ein kettenblatt, kettenführung, usw.) 
und ich mach mit dem alles ... ob drops, singeltrail surfen, usw. und das gewicht was bei mir unter 16 kg liegt ist genial und die hochwertigen federelemente 
sind ein fest hab zum ersten mal eine fox gabel (zuvor rock shocks und mz) und fährt jetzt schon super


----------



## Tim777 (17. März 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Schon mal Bergaufgefahren? Was meinst du so zu dem Gewicht?



Bergauffahren ist immer relativ. Man kommt fast überall hoch, die Frage ist nur, wie schnell oder wie langsam. Es klettert besser als ein Big Bike, schlechter als ein Enduro (fahre noch ein Freak von Fusion und das klettert besser) oder All Mountain, mit einem CC- oder Racebike kann ich dann natürlich gar nicht mithalten. 

Es gibt aber auch bärenstarke Fahrer, die mit einem Big Bike mit einem Blatt bergauf andere sehr gute Biker mit einem extrem leichten Enduro abhängen (siehe Artikel von Dimitri Lehner in der aktuellen Freeride).

Letztes Jahr fuhr ich mit Freunden in den Alpen (mit dem 14 kg Freak). Manche haben mit gnadenlos abgehängt (mit leichten Hardtails oder normalen Fullys), andere konnte ich problemlos halten bzw. war sogar schneller (auch mit extrem leichten Racefullys). Es hängt eben ganz viel von der eigenen Power und Kondition ab.

Für mich war beim Kauf aber nur die Frage ob FR oder FRX. Ich wollte hauptsächlich ein Bike, das voll bikeparktauglich ist. Und da haben mir die Leute hier im Forum und auch Hr. Laprell (?) bei Canyon bestätigt, dass das FR (fast) alles im Park mitmacht (inkl. Drops von 3-4 m Höhe).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## bbkhacki (17. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Foto vom Al 6.0 in M während dem ersten Ausritt xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (17. März 2009)

Mepp schrieb:


> bitte nicht meckern... es ist nur ein yellowstone von 2007:



Sach mal verkaufst du gerad dein Bike oder hat dir jemand dein Bild gemopst> bin da gerad nur so durch zufall drauf gestoßen weil ich für nen freund N Bike such das um die 500  kosten soll.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Flygye (19. März 2009)

Mein Fahrrad, kam gestern. Obwohl ich mich sabbern mit so viel Schönheit ehehee


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2009)

Sehr sehr geil! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Cortezsi (19. März 2009)

Wow, was für ein geiler grüner Bock!


----------



## stonehill (19. März 2009)

Die Farbe ist geil! Schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Fonz! (19. März 2009)

geile farbe ... geiles bike ... viel spaß damit


----------



## Schulle (19. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein geiler grüner Bock!



soll er auch gut eingeritten werden der Bock, der geile,
grüne Drecksbock....

Optik ist echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## Tim777 (19. März 2009)

Flygye schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad, kam gestern. Obwohl ich mich sabbern mit so viel Schönheit ehehee



Schönes Rad. Was mich genauso fasziniert ist die hohe Qulität des Fotos. Hast Du ne Profi-Kamera oder bist vielleicht sogar Fotoprofi? Großer Applaus für so viel Können.


----------



## Langley (19. März 2009)

Jo, sieht super aus. Was ist denn das für ein Fahrradständer - sieht sinnvoll aus für uns. Sprich: Haben will...

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2009)

schließe mich an, den könnt ich au brauchen weil er schön klein ist und seinen Zweck erfüllt. Hab ja schon mal nem Radl ne Delle verpasst weils an der Wand umgefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (19. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Was mich genauso fasziniert ist die hohe Qulität des Fotos. Hast Du ne Profi-Kamera oder bist vielleicht sogar Fotoprofi? Großer Applaus für so viel Können.



Das Bild wurde mit der Olympus C770UZ gemacht
und anschl. mit Adobe-Photoshop CS3 geschönt.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (19. März 2009)

Für so ein Foto bedarf es keiner besonderen Fotokenntnisse.

Ist ein sehr tolles Bike! Behandel die weißen Parts gut


----------



## Tim777 (19. März 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Für so ein Foto bedarf es keiner besonderen Fotokenntnisse.



Na ja, fotographiere auch schon sehr lange, aber meine Pics kommen da überhaupt nicht mit. Poste doch mal ein paar Bilder von Dir.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Schulle (19. März 2009)

Nein, keine von Ihm sondern von seinem Bike!!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (19. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Na ja, fotographiere auch schon sehr lange, aber meine Pics kommen da überhaupt nicht mit. Poste doch mal ein paar Bilder von Dir.



Es sind doch schon einige von mir in der Galerie... 
Aber bei mir war leider nie so ein schöner Sonnenschein, deswegen sehen meine Bilder nicht so schön hell aus 

Offtopic: Hier ein paar Bilder von mir außerhalb des Radsports
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5469607&postcount=3336


----------



## Cortezsi (19. März 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Offtopic: Hier ein paar Bilder von mir außerhalb des Radsports
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5469607&postcount=3336



Häh? Von Dir? Hast Du Dich in einen Eiskristall transzendiert?


----------



## Mepp (19. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Sach mal verkaufst du gerad dein Bike oder hat dir jemand dein Bild gemopst> bin da gerad nur so durch zufall drauf gestoÃen weil ich fÃ¼r nen freund N Bike such das um die 500 â¬ kosten soll.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



danke fÃ¼r den hinweis, ich verkaufe das bike nicht. ich werd den verkÃ¤ufer direkt mal anschreiben bzw ebay. also vorsicht mit dem verkÃ¤ufer!!!!#
das andere bild ist von der canyon-page oder? das wÃ¤re dann wahrscheinlich auch unerlaubterweise benutzt...
wo kann ich das denn ebay melden? es gibt zwar den melde-link, aber darin gibts keine auswahl fÃ¼r gestohlene bilder. der will immer ne artikelnummer von der das bild geklaut wurde....???

Hab den Typen wiegesagt angeschrieben. Er hat gesagt er entfernt das Bild. Mal schauen was passiert.
Wie kann ich mich denn besser vor sowas schÃ¼tzen? Gibts en Programm wo ich in die Bilder schnell son Copyright dingens einfÃ¼gen kann? Und inwiefern sind die Bilder denn gesetzlich geschÃ¼tzt?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (19. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Häh? Von Dir? Hast Du Dich in einen Eiskristall transzendiert?



Wird hier eigentlich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt?
Statt dessen sollten sich lieber mal einige angewöhnen, nicht immer die Bilder mitzuzitieren.


----------



## Terrier (19. März 2009)

Heute war ich mein Nerve über die jetz wieder Staubtrockenen Trails jagen 





Hier hab ich gerade mal einen Sonnenuntergang eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (19. März 2009)

"Neidisch bin"
Bei uns Schneits grade wieder


----------



## erkan1984 (19. März 2009)

Neues Cockpit....




 neue stopper









neue Sitzzone






und ein Paar Kleinigkeiten, wie z.b. Rote Farbtupfer entfernt, Lockout Schwarz eloxiert...


----------



## Flygye (19. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Was mich genauso fasziniert ist die hohe Qulität des Fotos. Hast Du ne Profi-Kamera oder bist vielleicht sogar Fotoprofi? Großer Applaus für so viel Können.




Vielen Dank für den Kommentar Freund. Die Fotos sind nicht professionell, aber die Kamera ist sehr hilfreich: P und dann mit einem Stativ, noch mehr helfen und natürlich muss dann in der Lage zu fotografieren


----------



## -=riChi=- (19. März 2009)

Flygye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Kommentar Freund. Die Fotos sind nicht professionell, aber die Kamera ist sehr hilfreich: P und dann mit einem Stativ, noch mehr helfen und natürlich muss dann in der Lage zu fotografieren




Wusste garnicht dass man mit DIESER CAM so sauber knipsen kann....


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Es sind doch schon einige von mir in der Galerie...
> Aber bei mir war leider nie so ein schöner Sonnenschein, deswegen sehen meine Bilder nicht so schön hell aus
> 
> Offtopic: Hier ein paar Bilder von mir außerhalb des Radsports
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5469607&postcount=3336



Hallo Ruhrpott-Biker,

Deine OT-Bilder finde ich auch super. Bist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Fotokönner. 

Zur Gallerie, in der Deine Bilder sind. Da brauche ich Nachhilfe. Ich schaue immer nur ins persönliche Album. In welcher Gallerie finde ich Deine Bilder und wie finde ich sie?

OK, habe was in der Canyon-Gallerie gefunden (meintest Du die?). Schön scharf die Bilder. Wie hast Du sie reinkopiert, ohne sie auf Dein persönliches Album zu laden?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

@ Terrier,

tolles Bike und tolles Foto (besonders das obere) . Auch bearbeitet mit einer Software?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. März 2009)

Tim, ich lade meine Bilder immer bei http://www.abload.de/ hoch. Finde ich bequemer, als sie hier in die persönliche Galerie zu stellen


----------



## Tim777 (20. März 2009)

Hallo Ruhrpott-Biker,

ok, jetzt kapiere ich es auch. Danke und Grüße, Tim


----------



## KannY (20. März 2009)

So ich werf ma ein allgemeines hallo in die runde und hab auch ein paar Bildchen von meinem kleinen 





















Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Cortezsi (20. März 2009)

KannY schrieb:


> So ich werf ma ein allgemeines hallo in die runde und hab auch ein paar Bildchen von meinem kleinen
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Was für ein geiler Drecksbock!
Kannst Du bitte noch ein Bild vom Cockpit machen?


----------



## KannY (20. März 2009)

Servus,

kein Thema hab zur Zeit leider nur eins in Sepia hier in Farbe muss ich mal welche machen ;-)


----------



## braintrust (20. März 2009)

voll schnieke


----------



## Terrier (20. März 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> @ Terrier,
> 
> tolles Bike und tolles Foto (besonders das obere) . Auch bearbeitet mit einer Software?
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Thx. Ja das obere ist Bearbeitet . Das Programm heißt "GIMP" Gnu image manipulation programm. Das gibts Kostenlos zum Download. Damit kann man schon recht viel  machen.

Edit: Bsp: Das Geländer hier ist mit dem Programm wegretuschiert:


----------



## Terrier (20. März 2009)

@ Kanny: Was ist das für ne Größe und wann hast du bestellt? Ich hab ja den selben Bock  ist echt geil das Teil


----------



## KannY (20. März 2009)

Hi,

Hatte es am 26.12.08 bestellt, und am 12.03.09 in Koblenz abgeholt. 
Ist Rahmengröße M also 18,5".....fühl mich auch pudel wohl drauf 

Aber das warten hat sich auf jeden Fall geloht 

Das Teilchen geht verdammt gut


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (21. März 2009)

32 Km bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein im Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (21. März 2009)

Schönes wetter 
Ich bin heute 60 Km und 1000 Hm gefahren. Und ein erster sturz mit meinem neuen baby war auch noch drin, ein paar krazer sind somit nicht ausgeblieben,  aber sie fallen kaum auf, jetzt ist es eben ein richtig echtes Mtb


----------



## dre (22. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Schönes wetter
> Ich bin heute 60 Km und 1000 Hm gefahren. Und ein erster sturz mit meinem neuen baby war auch noch drin, ein paar krazer sind somit nicht ausgeblieben,  aber sie fallen kaum auf, jetzt ist es eben ein richtig echtes Mtb



... also so eine Art Taufe!


----------



## Terrier (22. März 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... also so eine Art Taufe!



Richtig, aber anstatt mit weihwasser mit schotter


----------



## monsieurflip (22. März 2009)

Gestern war es soweit...Bike morgens in Koblenz abgeholt und nachdem alles nochmal vom Fachmann zuhause überprüft und eingestellt wurde gings direkt in den Wald damit.
Ergebnis: Grenzenlose Begeisterung 

Hier ein Bild von heute:
Nerve XC 5.0


----------



## knuspi (22. März 2009)

XC7W küsst XC6 






Die zwei verstehen sich blendend


----------



## Presi2k (22. März 2009)

Ich finde es einfahc nur pervers das Rad!
Jedes teil ist perfekt! 
EIn besseres "erstes" Rad gibts net!


----------



## mc-crosser (23. März 2009)

Größe XL Gewicht ca.10,8Kg


----------



## fittschy (23. März 2009)

bei dem Wetter musste man einfach fahren


----------



## eightball28 (24. März 2009)

im oktober bestellt, im november gekommen. Bis märz ignoriert (mußte im ausland arbeiten) mitte März gings dann los und nun hat es schon wieder 500 km auf der Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2009)

monsieurflip schrieb:


> Gestern war es soweit...Bike morgens in Koblenz abgeholt und nachdem alles nochmal vom Fachmann zuhause überprüft und eingestellt wurde gings direkt in den Wald damit.
> Ergebnis: Grenzenlose Begeisterung
> 
> Hier ein Bild von heute:
> Nerve XC 5.0



das nächste Bild bitte nicht so viel bearbeiten (Kontrast) und wenn bitte noch Helligkeit und Farben reinbringen ;-)


----------



## eightball28 (26. März 2009)

heute wars echt schön Grundlage zu strampeln


----------



## Mario432 (26. März 2009)

Mein Nerve


----------



## dortmund biker (26. März 2009)

krass.
wie viel federweg hats mit dem dhx air?


----------



## hopfer (26. März 2009)

ich tippe mal auf immer noch 140mm 
ausser er ist 200/57 dann sinds fast 160mm


----------



## Mario432 (26. März 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf immer noch 140mm
> ausser er ist 200/57 dann sinds fast 160mm



Ja hast recht hinten sind es immer noch 140 aber passt echt gut. Die Lyrik ist schon ne geile Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (26. März 2009)

Sorry Doppelposting


----------



## Terrier (26. März 2009)

Wie fährt sich das Teil denn mit der Gabel in der Kombi mit dem Dämpfer? Die Gabel hat doch 160 mm oder?
Merkt man den Federwegsunterschied stark?


----------



## Mario432 (26. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das Teil denn mit der Gabel in der Kombi mit dem Dämpfer? Die Gabel hat doch 160 mm oder?
> Merkt man den Federwegsunterschied stark?



Nein also ich finde garnicht, das kann man ja alles so wunderbar einstellen. Also ich finde es einfach klasse  (Habe ja auch einiges getestet ;Gabel Pike, Fox 36 und jetzt Lyrik und Dämpfer Monarch, DHX coil und jetzt DHX Air) Mir passt das so perfekt


----------



## simdiem (26. März 2009)

Hey, erzähl doch mal warum du die 36er gegen die Lyrik getauscht hast. Und welche Lyrik ist jetzt verbaut? Warum hast du den Coil gegen den Air getauscht?

LG Simon


----------



## Mario432 (26. März 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, erzähl doch mal warum du die 36er gegen die Lyrik getauscht hast. Und welche Lyrik ist jetzt verbaut? Warum hast du den Coil gegen den Air getauscht?
> 
> LG Simon



Also den Coil habe ich nur wegen dem Gewicht verkauft der war 400g oder 500g schwerer als der Air das ist mir doch etwas zu viel aber der Coil war schon geil . Habe die Lyrik günstig bekommen und da dachte ich mir ich teste die mal und sie ist mir lieber als die 36er. Ist die Lyrik U-Turn mit Mission Control.


----------



## $Simon$ (27. März 2009)

hi
hat jemand bilder vom fr 7.0 ?
will des mal sehen wie des so in natura aussieht 
oft sehen nämlich die bikes auf den internet seiten net genau so aus wie in wirklichkeit


----------



## Summit76 (27. März 2009)

Hat schon ca.2 Jahre auf`m Buckel,kann sich wie ich finde trotzdem noch sehen lassen.ODER


----------



## Cortezsi (27. März 2009)

Summit76 schrieb:


> Hat schon ca.2 Jahre auf`m Buckel,kann sich wie ich finde trotzdem noch sehen lassen.ODER



Wo sind die Speichenreflektoren?!


----------



## dortmund biker (27. März 2009)

ja.


----------



## Summit76 (27. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wo sind die Speichenreflektoren?!


Habe sie durch die ROT leuchtenden Hope ProII Narben ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (27. März 2009)

Ein paar Bilder von heute. Hatte leider nur das Handy zum Fotos machen dabei.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, bis auf Verschleißteile wie Kette, Reifen oder Bremsbeläge habe ich noch nichts erneuern müssen.












die gute Fox, einfach nur geil das Ding


----------



## Mario432 (27. März 2009)

Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau der sieht ja ewig lang aus


----------



## johnnyg (27. März 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau der sieht ja ewig lang aus



Gute Frage, das ist der Syntace F139, welcher original dran war. Wahrscheinlich also 139 mm lang oder?


----------



## dortmund biker (27. März 2009)

kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Jogi (28. März 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Gute Frage, das ist der Syntace F139, welcher original dran war. Wahrscheinlich also 139 mm lang oder?



Es gibt bei Syntace unterschiedliche Kategorien an Vorbauten etc.
F(orce)139 / F119 / F99 und Superforce(DH)
je niedriger die Zahl, umso höherwertig das Produkt.

Hat also nix mit der Länge zu tun.

edit: am aktuellen Nerve XC 6.0 sind folgende Vorbaulängen des F139 verbaut:
XS: 75 mm / S + M: 90 mm / L: 100 mm / XL: 110 mm (Quelle: www.canyon.com)


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. März 2009)

@ johnnyg
Schön mal andere Canyons aus der Umgebung zu sehen


----------



## johnnyg (28. März 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Syntace unterschiedliche Kategorien an Vorbauten etc.
> F(orce)139 / F119 / F99 und Superforce(DH)
> je niedriger die Zahl, umso höherwertig das Produkt.
> 
> ...



Danke gut zu wissen. 

Meins ist ein XC 5 aus 2007, vergleichbar mit dem jetzigen XC 6 bzw. 7, preislich war es auch dazwischen angesiedelt.

Ich hab mal ein Foto mit Lineal gemacht für die, die es interessiert. 






@ Canyon-Paul: 

Kann es sein, dass wir uns schonmal begegnet sind? Jedenfalls hab ich schonmal ein weißes AM beim Herkules gesehen.  
Es gibt auch jemand hier in Kassel, der ein schwarzes AM mit Rohloff Nabe fährt.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. März 2009)

> Kann es sein, dass wir uns schonmal begegnet sind? Jedenfalls hab ich schonmal ein weißes AM beim Herkules gesehen.



Kann sehr gut möglich sein =) Am Herkules bin ich öfters.


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Danke gut zu wissen.
> 
> Meins ist ein XC 5 aus 2007, vergleichbar mit dem jetzigen XC 6 bzw. 7, preislich war es auch dazwischen angesiedelt.
> 
> Ich hab mal ein Foto mit Lineal gemacht für die, die es interessiert.




Ist 120mm lang, hätte ich länger gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (28. März 2009)

@johnnyg und Canyon-Paul:

Im Sommer wird hoffentlich noch ein Canyon am Herkules zu sehen sein, nämlich meins (im Moment noch unsicher, welches Modell) 
Kassel scheint ganz gut hier im Forum vertreten zu sein


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

Hier mal die *Canyon MTB's-Großbild Links* zusammengefasst:

Torque FRX 9 LTD "traffic white"
Torque FRX 9 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque FR 9 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque FR 8 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque FR 7 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque ES 9 LTD "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque ES 9 SL "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque ES 9 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque ES 8 "sandblasted anodized black"
Torque ES 7 "sandblasted anodized black"
Tibor Stitched "raw silver"
Stitched Single "traffic white"
Stitched Gear "flat black"
Nerve AM 9 HS "petrol blue"
Nerve AM 9 "sandblasted anodized black"
Nerve AM 9 "copper"
Nerve AM 8 "sandblasted anodized black"
Nerve AM 7 "sandblasted anodized black"
Nerve AM 7  "acid green"
Nerve AM 6 "sandblasted anodized black"


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. März 2009)

hier das copper:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9/bronze/wallpaper.jpg

und noch mal das grün:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-7/ac-green/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

merci Mettwurst82

wenn wir gemein sein wollen, verlinken wir die Bilder richtig zu IBC. Dann bricht der Canyon Server zusammen. *g*


----------



## Terrier (29. März 2009)

War das ein Matsch gestern  
Wenn der Wald zum Bach wird


----------



## Starkbier (29. März 2009)

fällt bei deinem bike doch gar nicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (29. März 2009)

Auf dem Foto siehts fast noch sauber aus das stimmt  Das kommt irgentiwe nicht so dreckig rüber. 
Aber es war auch mehr wasser im Wald das einem entgegenlief...dadurch hat sich alles "fast" wie von alleine gesäubert ;-)


----------



## Starkbier (29. März 2009)

was ist eigentlich dieser "weiße fleck" auf der bremsenseite oberhalb der wippe?


----------



## hopfer (29. März 2009)

wo ist da bitte was?


----------



## Terrier (29. März 2009)

Das ist aber nicht auf der Bremsseite 
Auf der Bremsseite ist oberhalb der Wippe ein aufkleber mit der Größe des Rahmens (20").


----------



## Starkbier (29. März 2009)

ahhh erfahr ich das auch endlich mal


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2009)

Vergleich:

Grand Canyon 6.0 ziemlich serienmässig...





...und etwas verändert


----------



## thto (29. März 2009)




----------



## admax (29. März 2009)

wo ist der Schnorchel?


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

admax schrieb:


> wo ist der Schnorchel?


----------



## thto (29. März 2009)

woanders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (30. März 2009)

standardhelm + goggle = style. 

wobei es natürlich noch schönere helme gibt.


----------



## Terrier (30. März 2009)

Nabend,

Vll kann mir hier ja auch einer weiterhelfen
----> bitte dem link folgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389979


----------



## ES7.0 (30. März 2009)

> standardhelm + goggle = style.



Falsch! Dirthelm und Google = style 
aber das andere sieht echt ehr nach Taucher aus

Gruß Sven


----------



## dortmund biker (30. März 2009)

ich behaupte, dass das auf den helm ankommt. ^^
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253927

fox flux.


----------



## thto (30. März 2009)

ist doch egal .. weiter unten wurde es schön schlammig und ich war froh das ich sie hatte...
die mary hatte im feuchten merklich mehr grip als der fat albert


----------



## MUD´doc (30. März 2009)

So, mal wieder mal wat posten. Lange nicht mehr gemacht 



Erst Uphill mit fetter Steigung, dann knöcheltiefer Schlamm und zu guter Letzt 
ein befestigter Laubweg - mehr brauchts nicht, damit ein Canyon Grand Canyon 
zum Surly Pugsley wird (obwohl das Bike dann bestimmt leichter rollt...)



Kapelle bei Istrup mit Blick aufs Tal (irgendwo da unten ist die B64)


----------



## underdog01 (31. März 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> So, mal wieder mal wat posten. Lange nicht mehr gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fehlt da nicht noch ein Rückstrahler?


----------



## MUD´doc (31. März 2009)

Der Obere ist mein Standard-Reflektor mit Pirate-Logo, der immer dran ist.
Das Untere ist eine LED-RÃ¼ckstrahler mit 7 LEDs (und 7 Blink-Funktionen... bis man das Ding 
aus hat!...) und den brauch ich halt in den Wintermonaten, da ich jobtechnisch erst ab 20 Uhr biken
kann. FÃ¼r â¬ 1,50 von MÃ¤cGeiz kann ich den nur empfehlen. Sehr hell und fÃ¼r den Hintermann 
recht nervend 
BezÃ¼glich der Stylepolizei - nur wegen einer Tour am Wochenende mache ich dat Ding extra nicht ab 
Aber No fear, underdog01. Diese Woche kommt mein neuer HR und dann wird die Kiste eh auf 
Sommertrimm umgebaut und dann kommt, auch zu deiner Beruhigung, die Leuchte ab.


----------



## maik_87 (31. März 2009)

So ich war heut fleißig und habe mich schon mal ein bissel auf die bevorstehenden Marathons vorbereitet... Das ende vom Lied waren:

104km
2010hm
5 st. und 35 min. Fahrzeit

Strecke:
Nauort, Mogendorf, Helferskirchen, Wirges,Silbersee Singeltrails, Köppel, Neuhäusel, Urbar, Koblenz, Rheinsteig Singeltrails, Weitersburg, Höhr-Grenzhausen, Alsbach, Nauort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

cool =)


----------



## Cortezsi (1. April 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> So ich war heut fleißig und habe mich schon mal ein bissel auf die bevorstehenden Marathons vorbereitet... Das ende vom Lied waren:
> 
> 104km
> 2010hm
> 5 st. und 35 min. Fahrzeit



Stramm!
Was bei euch geil ist: Die Höhendifferenzen, da kann man wenigstens HM fressen.


----------



## bike-designer (1. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Umstyling von mir am FBI Frame, nun ist er endlich komplett fertig. Die Farbe pearl weiß und Rot war Kundenwunsch, um ihn an die Teamfarben anzugleichen, der Rest ist meine Kreation.


----------



## Langley (1. April 2009)

WoW ! Very very cool !

Ganz toll gemacht ! 

Take care

Langley


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2009)

Echt nice. Bei der Farbqualität am weissen Torque kann ichs auch in einem Jahr lackieren lassen...


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

WOW!
Ist richt geil geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (2. April 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

Das 2. Bild hat was


----------



## Schulle (2. April 2009)

@bike-designer

Sieht echt cool aus, Schöne Optik. Ich weiss, kein Verkaufsraum hier,
aber was kostet so ein umspritzen? Würde mein graues
Nerve gern aufpeppen (so wie das aktuelle AM 7 in reen).

LG Schulle


----------



## Schulle (2. April 2009)

hat sich erledigt, siehe
http://www.maja-art.de/preisebikes.html
schöne HP  (werde mich in kürze bei Euch melden)


----------



## Lelles0815 (3. April 2009)

So, war eben mal mein ESX auf unserem frisch erweiterten Track ausführen......

















....ich glaub ich brauch ein Torque FR


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. April 2009)

neneee... des passt noch. Is ja nen ES(*X*). 

sehr geile Pics.


----------



## knuspi (4. April 2009)

Was macht auf Bild 3 der Typ unter der Rampe mit dem Stock?!


----------



## Terrier (4. April 2009)

Der kratzt sich bestimmt damit am knie


----------



## knuspi (4. April 2009)

Achja, jetzt erkenn ich das auch


----------



## Tim777 (5. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (5. April 2009)

WoW Tim, schicker Vorbau !

Sieht richtig cool aus !

Take care

Langley


----------



## nailz (5. April 2009)

Zwei der wohl letzten Pics meines ESX. Ich werde es veräußern  weil meine Garage zu platzen droht und ich mich fürs SX als Immerundallesbike entschieden habe. Schade allein darum, weil "Canyon" mit das coolste und beste Subforum ist. (Bleibt auch in meiner Favoritenleiste)
Die Fotos will ich euch nicht vorenthalten; Ich hoffe ihr entdeckt das Canyon . Das andere Bike gehört übrigens auch zur Familie.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. April 2009)

Bike-Paradies Ruhrpott:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2009)

@dann zeig doch wenigstens mal ein Bild vom SX! Oder nur einen Link, ist ja das Canyon Forum hier...


----------



## schappi (5. April 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Bike-Paradies Ruhrpott:



Duisburg Landschaftspark.
bin ich letztes Jahr zusammen mit Exto und 2 anderen Verrückten 





 24h lang im Kreise gefahren seit dem kenn ich da jeden Busch:










Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. April 2009)




----------



## nailz (5. April 2009)

Für SamyRSJ4: KLICK KLACK


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2009)

Danke!


----------



## baldur (6. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> WoW ! Very very cool !
> 
> Ganz toll gemacht !
> 
> ...



Die Lackierung ist echt super geil!
Kosten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (6. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> WoW Tim, schicker Vorbau !
> 
> Sieht richtig cool aus !
> 
> ...



Danke Langley . Fährt sich auch gut (das M ist mir fast zu groß, da hilft jeder mm, den der Vorbau kürzer ist). Warte jetzt noch auf den Lenker (sunline V1, 737mm). Kommt hoffentlich bald. Wie fährt sich Euer FRX?

Grüße aus dem sonnendurchfluteten und fast schon warmen Taunus, Tim777


----------



## Tim777 (6. April 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Für SamyRSJ4: KLICK KLACK



größe S? Wie groß bist Du?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## nailz (6. April 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> größe S? Wie groß bist Du?
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Jep! Größe S. Ich bin kleine 173cm bei ca 79cm Schrittlänge.
Sry, möchte nun nicht weiter übers SX im Canyon-Forum spamen 
Mehr wird in entsprechendem Thread gepostet. Nur bevor einer schreit: Nein, es hat nichts mit irgendeiner Premiummarkengeilheit zu tun. Ich habs gekauft weil es das "SX Trail" (imho das ideale Bike) und nicht weil´s ein "Spezi" ist


----------



## Terrier (10. April 2009)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. April 2009)

Endlich das richtige Einsatzgebiet für mein Canyon: Das Sauerland!


----------



## knuspi (10. April 2009)

Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (10. April 2009)

Hallo Ruhpott-biker. Wo war das? Kann es nicht erkennen. Komme ja auch da her


----------



## warc (11. April 2009)

gestern war ja eigentlich perfektes wetter zum biken, aber auch mindestens genauso geeignet um zum see zu fahren und zu grillen und nebenbei kann man ja auch ein bisschen mit dem rad spielen, wenn's langweilig wird


----------



## Grubert (11. April 2009)

Mein Torque mit "neuen" Laufrädern!(leider nur Handy-pic)





lg


----------



## Starkbier (11. April 2009)

schöne bilder...will endlich auch mal meins reinposten soferns bald ankommt 

keine lust mehr die alte mühle abzulichten^^


----------



## Terrier (11. April 2009)

Hier noch ein pic von heute mittag


----------



## Starkbier (11. April 2009)

bin jedes mal wieder begeistert von dieser farbe 

wann sieht man dich mal in der "in action" gallery?


----------



## Terrier (11. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5779094#post5779094

da bin ich doch  (ganz unten, letzer post auf seite 36)


----------



## Starkbier (11. April 2009)

au hatte ich ganz übersehen 
in action macht sich das bike auch sehr gut


----------



## Terrier (11. April 2009)

es fährt sich auch gut in action 
Ich denke das ich demnächst nochmal en paar pics in action mache, weil ich davon noch so wenig hab


----------



## Starkbier (11. April 2009)

ich bitte darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_da_masta (11. April 2009)

bämmm


----------



## maik_87 (11. April 2009)

Bei dem BIke würden Rote Spacer Super kommen (use) und rote Kettenblattschrauben 

PS.: natürlich müsste die VR Felge och noch rot sein aber das weißte natürlich...


----------



## chris_da_masta (12. April 2009)

das vr war vorher rot, bis es kaputt ging.
irgendwann kommen bunte kettenblattschrauben dran...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (12. April 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Schönes Bike



Gell? 



tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo Ruhpott-biker. Wo war das? Kann es nicht erkennen. Komme ja auch da her



Die Häuser im Hintergrund gehören zu Neuenrade. Kennst du das?


----------



## Manusa (12. April 2009)

Hier noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## Sunset84 (12. April 2009)

Hi, hier mal eine Nerve XC


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. April 2009)

So, nun hat auch das zweite Torque seinen Platz an der Wand in der Wohnung gefunden !
Diesmal aber im Flur und nicht im Kinderzimmer .
















Da ich das Bike sowieso nie eingedreckt stehen lassen würde bis zur nächsten Tour  ist das für mich die beste Lösung .


----------



## Starkbier (12. April 2009)

dein weibliches gegenstück (falls vorhanden) muss aber extrem tollerant sein


----------



## varadero (12. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsieurflip (13. April 2009)

Am Eisernen Mann 






Blick vom Eisernen Mann in Richtung Imsbach & Winnweiler


----------



## Snooper70 (13. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht !


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2009)

Da kenne ich aber schönere Aussichtspunkte!


----------



## thaz (13. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber schönere Aussichtspunkte!



Hast du auch Bilder davon, oder wolltest du nur mal kurz den Dicken schieben?


----------



## monsieurflip (13. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber schönere Aussichtspunkte!



Na dann her damit 
Ich kenne auch andere bzw. schönere Aussichtspunkte, aber nicht nur das zählt sonder auch der Weg dorthin (und wieder zurück) und der ist in diesem Fall noch lohnenswerter als die Aussicht


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Hast du auch Bilder davon, oder wolltest du nur mal kurz den Dicken schieben?



Habe ich aber da ist kein Canyon drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (14. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Habe ich aber da ist kein Canyon drauf!



fresh


----------



## elch01 (14. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber schönere Aussichtspunkte!



Dein Pech das du den eisernen Mann nicht kennst. Die Trails dort sind ein Geheimtipp teilweise S3 ... 
Mußt nicht immer in die Alpen um richtig Fun zu haben. Donnersberg, KH und Pfälzerwald haben einiges zu bieten ;-)


----------



## discozoostaff (14. April 2009)




----------



## Matthias_M_M (15. April 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maik_87 (15. April 2009)

hmm irggendwie kommt das bike mir bekannt vor...  

Nur die Farbe der Felgen mag mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## Mepp (16. April 2009)




----------



## Bike73 (16. April 2009)

brauch mal eure meinung. was sieht besser aus, schwarze oder rote felgen?








????


----------



## markusunterwegs (16. April 2009)

Das rot geht gar nicht 
Passt aber farblich besser ins Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Langley (17. April 2009)

Veto: Das rot sieht cool aus, wirkt viel angriffslustiger!

Langley


----------



## flx_ch (17. April 2009)

Rot! ... ein paar Akzente sind immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (17. April 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> brauch mal eure meinung. was sieht besser aus, schwarze oder rote felgen?
> ????




Schwarz ist stimmiger, ja, Schwarz!

2:2


----------



## hopfer (17. April 2009)

sag auch schwarz !
das rot ist so anrüchig


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Rot wäre schon gut, aber nicht DAS! Rot der FR von DTSwiss, und es passt!


----------



## Terrier (17. April 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Das rote hat aber was. Rote Bremshebel und es würde gut passen, dann vll noch rote Kettenblattschrauben.
Schwarze felgen haben die meisten an ihrem Bike. Also ich würde ehr zu rot tendieren


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. April 2009)

Orange wär mal geil, passend zum Dekor!
Irgendwie beißt sich das rot mit dem orange.


----------



## Starkbier (17. April 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Orange wär mal geil, passend zum Dekor!
> Irgendwie beißt sich das rot mit dem orange.



kann ich dir nur zustimmen..finde den orangen streifen generell etwas störend im design


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. April 2009)

Aber nur bei diesem Model. Bei meinem Nerve XC harmoniert er sehr gut mit den Aufklebern der Gabel.


----------



## nailz (17. April 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> brauch mal eure meinung. was sieht besser aus, schwarze oder rote felgen?



Glaubst du hier eine eindeutige Tendenz zu einer Farbe zu bekommen? Eher nicht; Es werden sogar weitere Farben angeregt.
Nimm was dir am besten taugt oder solls ein Eisdielenradl werden was anderen gefallen soll?


----------



## Bike73 (18. April 2009)

ich denke du hast recht, hier werde ich keine antwort auf meine frage finden. ich mach es so, werd mir noch ein paar scheiben für die bremse zu legen und nehme einfach beide felgen. die schwarzen für die " eisdiele " und die roten, weil stabiler, für die harten einsätze!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philanderer (18. April 2009)

Mein Nerve XC:




Teileliste im Album!


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

denkt ihr es lohnt sich ein Nerve AM 7.0 zu kaufen und dann auf HS umzurüsten???


----------



## Assfight (18. April 2009)

Nein, da würde es sicher eher lohnen das 9.0 HS zu holen, eine weitaus bessere Ausstattung für vllt 200 tacken mehr.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

naja ... ich bin mit der Ausstattung vom 7.0 eigentlich zufrieden und das 9.0 HS kostet gleich mal um die 1200EURO mehr und die HS würde mich insgesammt ca. 600EUS kosten - Verkauf XT-Kurbel, X.9-Trigger + Umwerfer ...


----------



## Assfight (18. April 2009)

Ja aber im Endeffekt sind es ja keine 1200 Euro mehr.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

mhm ... jedoch hat das 9.0HS das nicht so schöne blau und das 7.0 das wundervolle grün ^^ ich glaube, letztendlich muss ich das für mich selbst entscheiden

PS: Stimmt es, dass man ab Mai bei Canyon bei den AM's eine Teleskopsattelstüze für 100EURO Auspreis dazubestellen kann? Grad in der MOuntainbike gelesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (18. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> PS: Stimmt es, dass man ab Mai bei Canyon bei den AM's eine Teleskopsattelstüze für 100EURO Auspreis dazubestellen kann? Grad in der MOuntainbike gelesen ...



Das geht schon seit Januar oder Februar bei allen Bikes >= AM.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

ist das auch für andere Bikes wie die Torques möglich? Und die Nerve XC usw? auch wenns da wenig sinn macht xD


----------



## thaz (18. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, alles was AM oder größer ist. Habe es nicht bei allen Modellen probiert, beim Torque geht's wohl auch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

ah ... ok ... schade dass es mit der HS nicht auch so geht

gibt es denn schon erste negative Meinungen zur HS? Oder hat SRAM schon eine HS 2.0 für 2010 vorgestellt? xD Weil an sich finde ich das Nerve AM 7.0 ganz solide ausgestattet und ne HS wäre noch das i-Tüpfelchen obendrauf ... ich brauch eben keine EX1750 Laufräder usw ... aber ein wenig Luxus mit der HS muss scho sein xD


----------



## Jogi (18. April 2009)

Aktuell kostet die HS bei BMO 539,- inkl. Innenlager und Shifter.
Das rentiert sich allemal, wenn du auf die feinere Ausstattung des AM-HS verzichten kannst.


----------



## Assfight (18. April 2009)

Aber die Laufräder des 7.0 sind nicht gerade sehr gut. Da würde ich mir andere in der Preiseklasse aussuchen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ...gibt es denn schon erste negative Meinungen zur HS?...



klick

nö, sieht gut aus. Es wird max. ein "mahlendes" Geräusch bemängelt.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

mhm - ok ^^

naja - ich kann auf die Laufräder verzichten und zur Not kann man sich ja auch XT-Nabe + 5.1d-Felge machen lassen und alte Laufräder verkaufen ... einzig die Elixir R finde ich nicht so dolle wie die  The One ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

Die Elixir taugt, sieht bloß nicht so schön aus wie die The One. Dafür gibts dann aber auch Gefühl im Bremshebel, wo bei der The One nur "digitales" Bremsen möglich ist.


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

mhm ... ok ^^ naja - ich mag ja die Elixir CR auch sehr ... nur die Elixir R finde ich eben zum ko**** ... naja ^^ erstmal Finanzen begutachten und dann entscheiden

PS: Wie verlegt man bei der Joplin dann den Zug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

ahhhh ok. Heißt da gibbet 2 verschiedene Versionen? Das wusste ich nicht. Mhhh...


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

ja ... die Elixir R in diesem wiederlichen Silber (finde ich!) und die Elixir CR in Schwarz mit roter Endkappe - da kannste die Hebelweite werkzeuglos verstellen und hast eben wahlweise auch Carbonhebel mit dabei


----------



## knuspi (18. April 2009)

Bis auf die Druckpunktverstellung und die Farbe sind die doch gleich oder? Und die "R" ist dafür um einiges günstiger. Bin die schon gefahren und die bremst auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. April 2009)

Micha


----------



## chaz (19. April 2009)

Dämpfertausch, da das Heck durch die "Coladose" etwas träge geworden ist:


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

wie macht sich die "Coladose" an einem so leichten Rad? Merkt man das beim Springen/Droppen arg, oder ist es kontrollierbar.

@PoHinterDenSattelSchieber: sieht so geil aus. Schwarzer Rahmen und die Roten Felgen. Richtig gut. Nen Freund von mif fährt genau das gleiche. Gabs 2008 (2007er Modell) im Outlet, gel?


----------



## chaz (19. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> wie macht sich die "Coladose" an einem so leichten Rad? Merkt man das beim Springen/Droppen arg, oder ist es kontrollierbar.



Leicht??? Das war mal. Es ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da das Bike hecklastig geworden ist. Kann man sich aber gut dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

wieviel bringt den das "leichtgewicht" jetzt auf die Waage? Mehr als 18kg?


----------



## chaz (19. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> wieviel bringt den das "leichtgewicht" jetzt auf die Waage? Mehr als 18kg?



Etwas über 16 kg. Also noch gut fahrbar. Auch bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

Ist ja noch federleicht. Da kennt man Schlimmeres. *g*


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @PoHinterDenSattelSchieber: sieht so geil aus. Schwarzer Rahmen und die Roten Felgen. Richtig gut. Nen Freund von mif fährt genau das gleiche. Gabs 2008 (2007er Modell) im Outlet, gel?



Kann sein. Hab's letztes Jahr wenig genutzt gebraucht gekauft. Ist das 6er von 07. Der LRS ist nachträglich gekauft.

Aber Danke für die Blumen

Micha


----------



## gräfelfing (19. April 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beim ersten 20 mal einfedern im Stand knisterts ein wenig, dann ists aber vorbei.  Spart mir jede Menge Putzarbeit. Ob das jetzt blöd aussieht oder nicht, ist mir egal. look follows funktion



Da kann man noch so viel gutes über Canyon hören, aber diese Typen waren immer der Grund warum ich mich gegen diese Räder entschieden habe. Das Zeug kauft die Breite Masse und lässt keinen spielraum mehr für Individualität. er hätte sich doch auch einen staubsauger kaufen können.

:heuheul:


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. April 2009)

Hey, die Aufkleber sind doch Individualität par excellence!!

Micha


----------



## Starkbier (19. April 2009)

sagt einer der ein stangenwaren specialized fährt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

zumal noch eins das wirklich nicht taugt. Bin das Ding mal einen Tag lang auf Neuseeland probe gefahren. Selbst ein Nerve taugt da mehr. Gegen das Demo ist nix einzuwenden. Ab das Enduro ist nich so der Hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (19. April 2009)

jaja, genau, immer diese spezielle _Specialized _Fahrer 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/147774 



P.S. das Bike sieht mehr nach Staubsauger aus °°


----------



## pjfa (19. April 2009)




----------



## thaz (20. April 2009)

@pjfa:

Schöne Bilder! War das dort eine Art Rennen (wegen den Startnummern)?
Hast du noch ein paar mehr von dem geilen gift-grünen Bock? 

Edit: I just realised you're from Portugal, so I guess it's a bit easier for you if I write in english 
Nice pics! Was this some kind of race (I see you had starting numbers attached to your handle bar)? Do you have some more pictures of that absolutely awesome Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green?


----------



## hopfer (20. April 2009)

- war als Witz gedacht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @ thaz
> your German is very well!
> Google helps?



den witz, soweit es denn einer sein soll, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Assfight (20. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> den witz, soweit es denn einer sein soll, versteh ich nicht.


Googleübersetzter


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @ thaz
> your *German* is very well!
> Google helps?



er kommt aus Kassel!


----------



## gräfelfing (20. April 2009)

das ist halt mal ein gescheites rad!!!! wenigstens hat er seine lager nicht abgeklebt.....

warum fährt paris wohl kein canyon.....






weil sie einfach weiß was angesagt ist...


----------



## terrible$one (20. April 2009)

nein weil sie nicht weiß wo koblenz ist


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2009)

warum fährt paris wohl kein canyon.....


weil sie einfach weiß was angesagt ist...[/QUOTE]

Nein, weil sie keine Ahnung von Bikes hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (20. April 2009)

Sieht fast so aus, als würde sie sich gerade über die elenden S-Works The Captain Reifen ärgern, weil sie mal wieder so auf dem Asphalt kleben


----------



## 9mmBong (20. April 2009)

warum fährt paris wohl kein canyon.....


weil sie einfach weiß was angesagt ist...[/quote]

warum ist deine Mutter die Schwester deines Vaters...


weil nur so Versager wie du entstehen können...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. April 2009)

Oh, wo ist das Niveau hin?


----------



## hopfer (20. April 2009)

gräfelfing schrieb:


> weil sie einfach weiß was angesagt ist...



ganz einfach weil canyon nicht so viel Geld für beschi55ene PR ausgibt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

Ich hab auch noch einen: Nen Canyon will geritten werden, aber nicht von Paris. MUUUAHAHAHAHH!!


----------



## benne1989 (20. April 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> warum ist deine Mutter die Schwester deines Vaters...
> 
> 
> weil nur so Versager wie du entstehen können...


----------



## knuspi (20. April 2009)

benne1989 schrieb:


>



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

gibt immer Ausnahmen, bei welchen einem die Worte fehlen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (20. April 2009)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Oh, wo ist das Niveau hin?





Klick, eig. vorbei


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (21. April 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Klick, eig. vorbei



Scheinbar noch nciht ganz angekommen bei einigen

Micha


----------



## pjfa (21. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> @pjfa:
> 
> Schöne Bilder! War das dort eine Art Rennen (wegen den Startnummern)?
> Hast du noch ein paar mehr von dem geilen gift-grünen Bock?
> ...



Hi, yes English is easier 
Thank´s for the pics. Was a Marathon Race but I only ride the half one (49kms).

About the pics, only a few:


----------



## canYOn_/ (21. April 2009)

das Thema braucht etwas ABKÜHLUNG! ON-TO-pic


----------



## thaz (21. April 2009)

Thanks a lot pjfa!
I think this will be my new bike - the color is simply stunning.


----------



## T!ll (21. April 2009)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Oh, wo ist das Niveau hin?



Sitzt unterm Sofa und heult...

Lieber wieder Bilder, hier von der Untermosel:


bei Mohrshausen




dann am Mermuther Eck








Auf dem Weg Richtung Elztal




der Trail rockt einfach richtig 




oberhalb von Burgen/Mosel







Baybachtal







Ich hoffe es langweilt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (21. April 2009)

sehr schöne gegend. langweiligt nicht - bilder müssen ja nicht immer 20m drops beinhalten^^


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

Neu is die SLX Kurbel.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DirtbikeChris (21. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Torque Fr 8.0 ...letzten Mittwoch gekommen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

@DirtbikeChris, nice Bike. Komst du aus Lehrberg bei Ansbach?


----------



## DirtbikeChris (21. April 2009)

Ja genau richtig...woher kennst du Lehrberg?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2009)

Komme aus Ansbach. Wo fährst du so?


----------



## DirtbikeChris (21. April 2009)

Bin jetzt erst wieder neu eingestiegen...letztes Jahr ging bei mir nicht so viel, aber sonst öfters mal in Dombach...und Lehrberg halt...ab und zu auch mal Nürnberg.


----------



## frankZer (21. April 2009)

Farblich mal was anderes, aber finds doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## DaBot (21. April 2009)

Damit fällt man auf!  Mir wärs zu krass...


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (22. April 2009)

CANYON Spectral AX7.0 (Bj.2008) und CANYON Nerve ES7 (Bj.2003):


----------



## schappi (22. April 2009)

Hey Varadero,
schöne Grüße an Michi und Brabara


----------



## Sunset84 (22. April 2009)

@DirtbikeChris


Nice  Bike

Ach ja und wo genau kann man denn in Lehrberg so fahren ????


----------



## T!ll (22. April 2009)

Mein XC ist jetzt eigentlich genau so wie ich's haben wollte, passt jetzt perfekt. (90er Vorbau, Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 680mm, RocketRon2.25, Syntace Moto Griffe)

Wiegt knapp über 12kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Flygye (24. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> @pjfa:
> 
> Schöne Bilder! War das dort eine Art Rennen (wegen den Startnummern)?
> Hast du noch ein paar mehr von dem geilen gift-grünen Bock?
> ...



Hy thaz.

Like Pjfa said we made a maraton last weekend, that's why the numbers in the handlebar.
About those magnificient pictures of the  Nerve AM Acid green, were you have a few more to sharpen the appetite 
http://picasaweb.google.com/Flygye/CanyonAMAcidGreenAtMaratonAlcainsGardunhaAlcains#


----------



## thaz (24. April 2009)

Flygye schrieb:


> Hy thaz.
> 
> Like Pjfa said we made a maraton last weekend, that's why the numbers in the handlebar.
> About those magnificient pictures of the  Nerve AM Acid green, were you have a few more to sharpen the appetite
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Flygye/CanyonAMAcidGreenAtMaratonAlcainsGardunhaAlcains#



Awesome! I can't wait for it to arrive...feel free to supply us with new pics as soon as you take some more


----------



## Flygye (24. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Awesome! I can't wait for it to arrive...feel free to supply us with new pics as soon as you take some more


 
Ok .  Meanwhile you can see other pics on my other foto's gallerys on  picassa.


----------



## markusunterwegs (25. April 2009)

GC AL 9.0 SL 2009


----------



## wagmacX (25. April 2009)

@markusunterwegs

nettes bike, aber bitte rechne das Pic etwas kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (26. April 2009)

More pics


----------



## gonzo63 (26. April 2009)

Hi @all...

...wurde bestimmt schon öfters gefragt, aber wie bekomme ich die Fotos hier rein???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

im album hochladen (oder iwo im i-net) dann link einfügen.


----------



## eightball28 (26. April 2009)

mein LUX


----------



## findel (27. April 2009)

meins.............


----------



## domingo2 (27. April 2009)

@ Markusunterwegs


Warum hast du denn an deinem 09er GC 9.0 SL ne XTR Kurbel? Ich hab ne XT! Hast du die Nachträglich dran gemacht? 

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (27. April 2009)

uuuppss...

Jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf !
Werde wohl bei Canyon reklamieren müssen


----------



## domingo2 (27. April 2009)

also, was denn jetzt nachträglich oder schon dran?


----------



## markusunterwegs (27. April 2009)

domingo2 schrieb:


> also, was denn jetzt nachträglich oder schon dran?



War doch nur Spass 

Klaro nachträglich, fands irgendwie passender an einem bike mit dem Zusatz "SL" Sämtliches XT Zeugs wurde entfernt!


----------



## domingo2 (27. April 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> War doch nur Spass
> 
> Klaro nachträglich, fands irgendwie passender an einem bike mit dem Zusatz "SL" Sämtliches XT Zeugs wurde entfernt!



War mir ja schon eigentlich klar, dass die nicht unterschiedliches Zeugs verbauen, aber jetzt bin ich wenigstens gänzlich beruhigt
Hast aber schon recht, passt tatsächlich besser


----------



## frankZer (27. April 2009)

Eines der letzten Bilder, bevor der Bock generalüberholt wird. Hinterher ist er hoffentlich leichter und schneller im Downhill-Modus.


----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2009)

.......und die 5 Monate warten haben sich gelohnt!


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2009)

So Leute! Habe gerade einen Canyon CF Rahmen in team-black vor Ort geordert! Dauert also nicht mehr lange bis ich meinen Aufbau präsentiere


----------



## axl65 (1. Mai 2009)

Torque ES im Eigenaufbau: 

Gabel : Lyrik Coil
Schaltwerk : Saint'09
Schalthebel : Saint'09
Bremse : Saint'09
Kurbel : SLX 2-Fach
Umwerfer : XT
Kette : XT
Pedale : CB 5050xx
Naben : Hope Pro 2 
Felgen :  Mavic 823 UST Felgen
Reifen : v - Muddy Mary 2,5 GG, h - Big Betty 2,4 TC
Lenker : Syntace Vector Lowrider
Vorbau : Syntace VRO Onepointfive
Griffe : Syntace Moto

Schaun mer mal!!! 





axl

PS:Genau das richtige Bike für Berlin/Brandenburg!!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Mai 2009)

was hat der Spaß des selber Aufbauens gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## axl65 (1. Mai 2009)

Pfffft,das kann ich Dir so nicht sagen.
Ich habe meine Liteville auseinandergenommen,da waren alle Teile dran bis auf den Antrieb,der ist komplett Neu.
Den Rahmen habe ich Neu für  850,- bekommen,musste allerdings noch einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen da meine Gabel einen durchgehenden 1 1/8 Schaft hat.
Ich denke mal ca. 2800,-.   

Ich habe irgendwie alles doppelt und deswegen jetzt der Aufbau von 160/160 mm.
Das Liteville (Mk1=115 mm) wird dann konsequent zurück gebaut.
Wird wohl erst im Herbst was werden.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (1. Mai 2009)

hier mal meins, jetzt mit weißer domain 318 und 180mm.


----------



## Lucky1905 (1. Mai 2009)

So hier mein Canyon AL 6.0 nach der heutigen 1.Mai Tour ... Sauber 

















Sauber machen ... war nicht so nett


----------



## Tim777 (2. Mai 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hier mal meins, jetzt mit weißer domain 318 und 180mm.



Gefällt mir auch mit der neuen Gabel wieder sehr gut, dein Torki. 

wie breit ist dein Lenker?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## decolocsta (2. Mai 2009)

das Tork ist der Hammer, obwohls nicht die Edelparts sind isses eins der schönsten im Forum...


----------



## $Simon$ (2. Mai 2009)

is des des 7.0 ???


----------



## $Simon$ (2. Mai 2009)

also ich meine des torque

ps @ gefällt mir der vorbau


----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2009)

danke danke!

@Tim777: der lenker hat jetzt 70cm. hab den schon was gekürzt.

@decolocsta: edel vielleicht nicht, mir gafällts, dir ja auch:-D und es hält. hätte lieber ne totem in weiß gahabt aber die preise sind ja kaum zu bezahlen

@$Simon$: ja ist das 07 von 07


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Mai 2009)

Was jetzt kommt ist nichts für die absoluten Hardcore-CC-Freaks 
Habe mein GrandCanyon von CC zu "Light-All-Mountain" umgebaut.
Für 2 verschiedene Jahreszeiten und Einsatzgebiete, 2 unterschiedliche Umbauten
(Winter eher Straße und Sommer mehr Gelände) 

Es ist so, dass ich das Bike im Sommer bei meiner Freundin stehen lasse, um mit ihr 
dann Biken zu können - ohne ständig mein ESX von zu Hause mitzunehmen. 
Da dann die racelastige, gestreckte Sitzhaltung ist auf Dauer dann zu anstrengend 
ist und das Bike mir nicht wendig genug erscheind... 
die Strecken sind recht rough und das Tempo ist nicht hoch
bekam es einen kürzeren Vorbau, einen Riser-Lenker für den Rücken, andere Griffe, 
NobbyNic für Antrieb hinten und Plattform-Pedale für die rumpeligen Pisten.
Passt natürlich absolut nicht zum CC-Bike, aber für dieses Anwendungsgebiet 
und Einsatzzweck ist es nun ideal für mich umgebaut. 




Ps. foxhunter | sieht topp aus!


----------



## Rocco 26 (3. Mai 2009)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> So hier mein Canyon AL 6.0 nach der heutigen 1.Mai Tour ... Sauber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht doch noch, ist zumindest die Mindestverschmutzung. Im Winter wirds noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (3. Mai 2009)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Geht doch noch, ist zumindest die Mindestverschmutzung. Im Winter wirds noch besser


muss man die ganzen Bilder immer zitieren?!? 
bitte ändern.
danke.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (3. Mai 2009)

Das frage ich mich auch oft. Es nervt ungemein, immer alles doppelt und dreifach zu sehen.


----------



## $Simon$ (3. Mai 2009)

@ fox hunter : Bist du zufrieden mit dem bike also ansprechverhalten und so eil ich bin auch auf des fr 7.0 gekommen.
bist dus in koblenz probe gefahren??

gruz simon


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update
Jetzt mit Industry Nine und Fat Alberts sowie Hope Schnellspannern in rot
Sattel ist jetzt ein SLR XP


----------



## Terrier (3. Mai 2009)

Ein echt schönes bike   (abgesehen von der Luftpumpe am Rahmen )

Ist das ein 2008er 9.0? Edit: Ein 2007er 9.0, habs grad unter deinem Benutzerbild gesehen 
Was wiegt das Teil`?

Mit den EX1750 gefiel es mir aber noch ein bisschen besser


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Danke
Es war mal ein ES 09 Bj.2007
War, weil so ziemlich alles verändert wurde
Die Pumpe ist eigentlicht nur während der Fahrt da
Gewicht wie auf dem Photo nicht ganz 13Kg (ohne Pumpe)
Den Ex LRS hab ich verkauft weil ich noch einen Hope mit ZTR´s hab
der ist aber am Hardtail und dann wird bei Bedarf umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2009)

Ein Canyon AL 9 in Sundern Hagen


----------



## tschobi (3. Mai 2009)

$Simon$ schrieb:


> @ fox hunter : Bist du zufrieden mit dem bike also ansprechverhalten und so eil ich bin auch auf des fr 7.0 gekommen.
> bist dus in koblenz probe gefahren??
> 
> gruz simon



Mein Bruder fährt das auch. Ist ein Geiles Teil. Kann man nur empfehlen. 
Wollte ich nur mal so einwerfen.


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Mai 2009)

Kurz den Uphill unterbrochen (<hüstel> <hüstel> ), um euch dieses Foto zu präsentieren 




DAS ist mal eine High-Tech-Jägerbude, oder?!
Der nutzt bestimmt auch Luft-Bodenraketen mit Laser-Anvisierung und GPS-Koordinaten, 
während er im klimatisierten Wohnzimmer mit Sat-TV und Cocktails sitzt... ;]


----------



## Cortezsi (4. Mai 2009)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> So hier mein Canyon AL 6.0 nach der heutigen 1.Mai Tour ... Sauber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So dreckig ist das nun auch wieder nicht, vielleicht schauts ja wegen dem weißen Rahmen so schlimm aus.


----------



## johnnyg (4. Mai 2009)

Wie oft wollt ihr noch die Fotos kommentieren?


----------



## rudi81 (4. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, finde eure Bikes echt cool.
Hier mal mein Torque aus 08


----------



## knuspi (4. Mai 2009)

rudi81 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, finde eure Bikes echt cool.
> Hier mal mein Torque aus 08



Was sind denn das für Laufräder? Sehen schick aus


----------



## rudi81 (4. Mai 2009)

Die Laufräder sind Sun Rims, selbst designd von mir
und mit hilfe von spezieller Follie aufgebracht.

Werbetechniker sei dank


----------



## Terrier (4. Mai 2009)

rudi81 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind Sun Rims, selbst designd von mir
> und mit hilfe von spezieller Follie aufgebracht.
> 
> Werbetechniker sei dank



Die sehen echt mal gar nicht übel aus  Schick!
Hast du noch ein Bild wo die Größer drauf sind?


----------



## rudi81 (4. Mai 2009)

Größere Bilder folgen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SomMar77 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun schon seit einigen Monaten das Forum beobachte bin ich nun endlich dazu gekommen auch meinen "Oldtimer" vorzustellen.
Ein 2006er Nerve XC5, mittlerweile etwas aufgemotzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2009)

Mein Canyon zwischen zwei Prophets und ihren begeistert radebrechenden Eignern auf dem Posermarktplatz:


----------



## Starkbier (5. Mai 2009)

wem gehört das weiße Nerve AM hinter der Mülltonne? oder ist es überhaupt eines?


----------



## jaamaa (5. Mai 2009)

Habe auch schon die ganze Zeit überlegt. Aber mit der Sattelklemme ist es ein 2009er, oder?
Was macht überhaupt die Tonne da?


----------



## Starkbier (5. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe auch schon die ganze Zeit überlegt. Aber mit der Sattelklemme ist es ein 2009er, oder?
> Was macht überhaupt die Tonne da?



ja sieht ganz nach einem 09er AM aus. auch die schwinge sieht nach 09 aus. 
Also weg mit der tonne, oder wenn tonne, dann die cannondales rein  aber mal das AM hervorholen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2009)

Achso die Rappelkiste...





habe mich immer gewundert was hinter mir so einen Lärm macht, dachte immer den hats gelegt, aber nein, war nur ein AM mit einem Martin drauf. Er hat seine Formulas gegen XT getauscht, naja. Ist nicht im Internet aktiv.

Bin ja kein C´dale Fan, aber das vordere (MX) geht schon richtig gut los. Bei dem Lenkwinkel könnte sich Canyon mal was abgucken. Das Tork ist viel zu steil.


----------



## fitze (5. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bin ja kein C´dale Fan, aber das vordere (MX) geht schon richtig gut los. Bei dem Lenkwinkel könnte sich Canyon mal was abgucken. Das Tork ist viel zu steil.



Do brauchst sowas (ich mein die Gabel):


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Hab ja schon wg. Durolux überlegt, aber da bin ich mißtrauisch (hat sich erst letztens in Finale ein Mitfahrer seine zerlegt).
Ohne Absenkung keine 180er, ich fahre auch steil bergauf. Und einer 66 Ata vertraue ich nicht mein Leben an  ..


----------



## GerhardO (6. Mai 2009)

So, hier auch mal wieder ein Bildchen vom Torki und mir. Wollte heute einen Trail auskundschaften - scheiterte aber - wie schon die letzten Male - am Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!   






Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (7. Mai 2009)

Tolles Photo !

Fährst Du mit dem Riesen Backpack?

Bergauf?

Hui !

Take care

Langley


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch das Grand Canyon Al 6.0 2009 in Lizard Green und könnte ein Bild vom Bike hochladen?

Danke und Gruß
Kalle


----------



## GerhardO (7. Mai 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Tolles Photo !
> 
> Fährst Du mit dem Riesen Backpack?
> 
> ...



Merci! 

Ist ein Tatonka "Bike&Hike"  (wie treffend!  )

Der schaut nur riesig aus, weil:
- Protektoren drin sind
- er ein Metallgestell hat, das ein Netz hält (Rückenbelüftung - top!)
- er offen - und somit gleich mal um 15 cm höher ist

Durch das flache Design des Deckels lässt sich das Rad gut drauflegen und man brauchts beim Tragen nicht mal festhalten.

Im "Abfahrts-Modus" kann der Rucksack per Riemen auf ein Minimalmaß gezurrt werden und fällt dann nicht mehr auf!

Grüezi,
G.


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, hier auch mal wieder ein Bildchen vom Torki und mir. Wollte heute einen Trail auskundschaften - scheiterte aber - wie schon die letzten Male - am Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Gerhard



Gerhard,
wo ist denn das und wie hoch?

da ist ja noch viel Schnee.
Wir hier im Norden sind im April schon mit der Badehose rumgelaufen. Ich fahre schon seit 6 Wochen kurz/kurz


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

Ah die "S4" Stelle im Magdeburger Weg?


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah die "S4" Stelle im Magdeburger Weg?



Ah man sieht: ein Kenner!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (7. Mai 2009)

Nein, ist S-0 ! Die Steine sind doch eben! 

Bei uns liegt teilweise auf 1000 m noch Schnee. In den oberen Stockwerken können es in geschützten Lagen auch mehr als drei Meter sein ... 

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

Daher die Anführungszeichen. Wobei, dadurch, dass es so flach ist, wirds eigentlich schwerer. Ich habs noch nicht mal versucht, die Steine sind oft seehr rutschig, man muss erst umsetzen und gleich antreten, den Stein treffen und gleich den Lenker hochreissen (Stufe) und nen Auslauf gibts auch nicht, da kommt ein Fels. Nene. Nix für Ü50.

Hier ist die korrekte Einstufung (s. Bild links oben).


----------



## thory (7. Mai 2009)

GerhardO schrieb:


> So, hier auch mal wieder ein Bildchen vom Torki und mir. ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann mache ich da des öfteren Brotzeit - auf ner Skitour

Da kann man aber auch biken, wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe, sieht die Abfahrt auf dem Hügel auf der anderen seite so aus:




Gruss


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Mai 2009)

@Schappi: Der Kollege guckt aber angestrengt


----------



## GerhardO (7. Mai 2009)

thory schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann mache ich da des öfteren Brotzeit - auf ner Skitour



Ja, hätt' ich doch blos die blöden Bretter mitgenommen!!! 


G.


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @Schappi: Der Kollege guckt aber angestrengt



Wenn du das fahren müsstest würdest du auch angestrengt gucken!!!
Hier die Stelle aus einer anderen Perspektive:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat107.html?showImage=1582


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

@schappi: fahrt ihr auch den Wanderweg vom Brocken runter nach Schirke? Ist das denn fahrbar? War letzte mal vor gut 7Jahren aufm Brocken und daher stehts um meine  Errinnerung nicht so gut.


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

Du meinst den Goetheweg?
schau mal im Link das sind auch Bilder vom Goetheweg dabei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, er meint eher den Eckerlochstieg, oder? Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

geil... meine Eltern ham mich für verrückt erklärt als ich denen gesagt habe, dass ich da ma gern runterdüsen würde. 

jepp meinte den Eckerlochstieg. Ist der fahrbar, runter mein ich natürlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2009)

@freeman_1982
Hallo, so trifft man sich wieder. Zeig mal ein Bild von deinem neuen Radl. Und .... wie kommt es, dass du hier im Harz unterwegs bist?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

Eckerloch verboten. 
Ausserdem gibts da Monster die Tork-Schaltaugen fressen.


----------



## dude2k (8. Mai 2009)

@Freeman_1982: meinst du mit Wanderweg den Weg der ein Stück an den Gleisen entlang zur Panzerplattenstraße geht? Den kann man fahren - und wie...!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2009)

moin, Harz kenn ich weil ich da als Kind und Jugendlicher viel unterwegs war.  Jetzt nimmer weil mich die Arbeit in den Süden gezogen hat.

hier mal Gruppenkuscheln von 2 Canyons und einem Cube.












cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eckerloch verboten.
> Ausserdem gibts da Monster die Tork-Schaltaugen fressen.


----------



## Sunset84 (8. Mai 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## varadero (11. Mai 2009)

Bild vom Elbaurlaub letzte Woche:



(Die Insel im Hintergrund am Horizont ist Korsika.)

more comming up soon!


----------



## Fryrish (12. Mai 2009)

hier auch mal n pic von meinem bike in der natur, leider nur mit handy.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lateville (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## erkan1984 (12. Mai 2009)

schön!
wiegt?
hattest du nicht einen CF rahmen verkauft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (12. Mai 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Bild vom *Elbaurlaub* letzte Woche
> 
> more comming up soon!





 

 





 

 





 

 


(zu sehen sind: Spectral AX 7.0, Nerve XC 8.0 und Nerve ES7)

Mehr Bilder von dieser chilligen Woche gibt es hier  zu sehen.

Varadero


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2009)

Varadero!
Du bist ja soooo gemein!!
Ich sitze zu Hause im Büro und DU?

Warte mal ab, die Briefbombe ist schon auf dem Weg an dich!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## brainiac5 (13. Mai 2009)

Varadero, vielen Dank!
dank deiner Bilder weiss ich endlich, wo´s im September mit dem neuen XC hingehen soll 
und meine Frau war durch die Fotos s e h r  leicht zu überreden ..
Gruss aus Tölz


----------



## varadero (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Schappi und brainiac5!

Wie sag ich immer?

*Jeder bekommt das was er verdient!!! * 


Varadero


----------



## unchained (13. Mai 2009)

soooodele 

so hier ein paar aufnahmen:





















fehlt nur noch der adapter für die juicy 7 vorne.... da mach ich mich jetzt aufn weg hin 


wen´s interessiert: daher hab ich sie: https://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ergabel_SF-9_Durolux__Q-LOC_120_-160_mm_weiss


----------



## braintrust (13. Mai 2009)

hattest du nich ne lyrik? taugt die suntour denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (13. Mai 2009)

@unchained: sieht gut aus! Ist das die 180-140er Gabel? Funktioniert das Q-Lock System?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Mai 2009)

160er


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Mai 2009)

"Team Bodenprobe"?


----------



## Hanya (14. Mai 2009)

@unchained wie verhält sich das Bike den mit der langen Gabel? Das is doch ein 2009 Nerve XC Rahmen oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Mai 2009)

nein, ein 2007er nerve es. verlgeichbar mit dem 2009er nerve am.


----------



## pjfa (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## Alex0711 (14. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder was von meinem Ultimate:


----------



## androsch5378 (14. Mai 2009)

CANYON FRX 2007 *meins* haha *












......the new one !!!!!! Hope pro , mann is die LAUT !!!!


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

dax frx ist echt geil. und hope ist sowieso geil. kann nur beim bergrauf schieben gut nerven das klack klack. werde mir auch noch eine zulegen


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Mai 2009)

Total vergessen!   Es kommen hier ja auch jeweils ein Canyon vor?! 


 Torque FR 9.0 (2007)  

 Stitched Tibor 

Gestern die Bremsbeläge an meinem ESX gewechselt (noch nie gemacht). Ging gut (nachdem ich ein wenig 
Bremsflüssigkeit aus dem System rausdrücken musste) *stolz*
Aber irgendwie klackert der Hinterbau beim Anheben ein wenig. Glaub, die Lager verabschieden sich *schluck*

@ androsch5378  Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (15. Mai 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie klackert der Hinterbau beim Anheben ein wenig. Glaub, die Lager verabschieden sich *schluck*



...ich glaube das ist normal bei Canyon.

Ich war beim Festival in Riva bei Canyon und habe genau dies moniert. Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich die Lager bei Canyon bestellen könnte, erhiet ich folgende Antwort (sinngemäß):
"...geh doch lieber in irgend einen Metallwarenladen der Lager hat, oder versuch es bei ebay. Da bekommst du die Lager auch, sind bestimmt billiger als bei uns und es geht schneller. Sonst kannst ja mal gern bei uns anrufen. Vielleicht kann dir aus der Werkstatt jemand helfen."

Der Kunde steht bei Canyon im Mittelpunkt und damit im Weg. Kundenorientierung vom Feinsten.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Sie könnten ja wenigsten die Lagerdaten für die einzelnen Modelle rausrücken... WIR WOLLEN DIE JA NICHT BEI EUCH (CANYON) KAUFEN!


----------



## unchained (15. Mai 2009)

Ihr müsstet nur die Lager messen.  Ich habe meine auch schon ausgetauscht, genauso wie die Perma-Gleitbuchsen an den Dämpferaufnahmen. ......


----------



## ]:-> (15. Mai 2009)

das ESX ist doch ein Nerve Modell, oder. Dann kontrollier unbedingt mal die Verschraubungen der Bolzen an den Lagern. Bei mir war das immer der Bolzen an der oberen Dämpferaufhängung der sich in regelmäßigem Abstand gelockert hat.
-> leichtes Spiel und damit Klackern beim Anheben. Mit ein wenig Schraubensicherung war dann dauerhaft ruhe.


----------



## dre (15. Mai 2009)

]:->;5911058 schrieb:
			
		

> das ESX ist doch ein Nerve Modell, oder. Dann kontrollier unbedingt mal die Verschraubungen der Bolzen an den Lagern. Bei mir war das immer der Bolzen an der oberen Dämpferaufhängung der sich in regelmäßigem Abstand gelockert hat.
> -> leichtes Spiel und damit Klackern beim Anheben. Mit ein wenig Schraubensicherung war dann dauerhaft ruhe.



Danke !


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Und nach dem Lockern kommt iwan das Abreißen... kann auch nur dringend empfehlen diesen Bolzen regelmäßig zu checken.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

So, nochmal schönere Bilder (zum ersten mal das Bike geputzt ) und jetzt nochmal 220g. leichter dank NC17 MG1 Pedalen


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Mai 2009)

eins der schönsten custom-tork


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

*rotwerd* danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_k (16. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig Input aus der Straßenseite. Etappenstart Innsbruck 15/5/2009
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tim777 (16. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> So, nochmal schönere Bilder (zum ersten mal das Bike geputzt ) und jetzt nochmal 220g. leichter dank NC17 MG1 Pedalen



Sehr sehr schön gemacht. 5* von mir  Auch geputzt siehts gut aus (könnte mein vllt ach mal putzen, ist noch nicht geschehen)


----------



## rudi81 (16. Mai 2009)

hier nochmal mein FR mit ner neuen marzocchi


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

oO, wenn das ma kein Fehler war....


----------



## rudi81 (16. Mai 2009)

Im moment aber besser als meine auslaufende domain.
Versuch seit über 2 woche jemand von Canyon in Koblenz zu erreichen,
allerdings ohne Erfolg (wäre ein Garantiefall).
Deswegen muste eine Lösung her, ob es Lehrgeld ist wird sich dann nach den ersten Testfahrten herrausstellen


----------



## Werner Amort (16. Mai 2009)

zur abwechslung mal was einfaches

fast orginales 08er Yellowstone 4.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

vor 2h:





jetzt:


----------



## Lelles0815 (16. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Sie könnten ja wenigsten die Lagerdaten für die einzelnen Modelle rausrücken... WIR WOLLEN DIE JA NICHT BEI EUCH (CANYON) KAUFEN!



Hi Freeman,

les mal HIER ab Post #20, da gehts um die Hinterbaulager, ich hab da auf Seite 2 auch den Lagertyp für die Hinterbaulager reingeschrieben......und HIER gibts (m)eine Anleitung zum wechseln der Hauptschwingenlager. 

@unchained

Wie fährt sich denn die Durolux so....hatte auch schon mit der geliebäugelt, war mir aber noch nicht so sicher, da man momentan noch so wenige Fahrberichte etc. vom 2009er Modell mit QLoc findet.
Das Preis -Leistungsverhältnis ist jedenfalls unschlagbar.

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

supi... danke.


----------



## Lucky1905 (17. Mai 2009)

Wohnungsstandort .... macht sich doch ganz gut .. vielleicht wird die Wand dahinter noch braun


----------



## Werner Amort (17. Mai 2009)

war heute ein bissl spielen


----------



## Hanya (17. Mai 2009)

Werner ich beneid Dich...

Obwohl war heute in Heubach bei Bike the Rock!

Geul war's!


----------



## fynx (17. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> vor 2h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal, leidet die anodisierung vom rad bei euch auch ein wenig beim putzen? meins sieht an einigen stelle nicht mehr so schön aus

wie putzt ihr eure räder? vllt mache ich ja was falsch


----------



## Starkbier (17. Mai 2009)

im handbuch steht ja drin, dass man sein rad mit wachs schützen soll. Aber keine ahnung ob das hier jemand macht oder wie sinnvoll das ist


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Mai 2009)

Mann das Rad ist fürn Wald und zum Schreddern, nicht für die Eisdiele... So seh ich das jedenfalls. Der Dreck kommt nur runter, damits wieder rollt. (Und dieses mal gründlich fürn Foto )

Aber ja, die Anodisierung ist schwer richtig sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## fynx (17. Mai 2009)

seh ich genau so. bei mir kommt meistens nur der grobe dreck schnell mit einer bürste runter. aber ab und an muss schon mal eine grundreinigung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (18. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ...ist fürn Wald und zum Schreddern, nicht für die Eisdiele...



seh ich auch so, aber bisschen Pflege schadet ja grundsätzlich auch nicht 

In der Anodisierung bleibt aber immer so ein leichter Schlammschleier hängen, da die ja nicht ganz glatt ist. Ich sprüh meinen Rahmen nach dem Waschen immer kpl. großzügig mit WD40 ein und wisch den dann mit nem Lappen "trocken"....das hat den Vorteil, daß der Dreck beim nächsten mal leicher ab geht (wenn man es denn nicht über Nacht eintrocknen lässt) und das Bike wieder aussieht wie aus dem Laden 
(Das man die Bremsen vorher abdeckt, bzw. hinterher mit Bremsenreiniger reinigt ist wohl klar)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

Das Nerve mit den roten Felgen ist das "Outlet" Modell vom letzten Jahr, oder? Sieht echt lecker aus.


----------



## Bike73 (18. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem nerve 2007


----------



## Bobbi (18. Mai 2009)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, aber bisschen Pflege schadet ja grundsätzlich auch nicht
> 
> In der Anodisierung bleibt aber immer so ein leichter Schlammschleier hängen, da die ja nicht ganz glatt ist. Ich sprüh meinen Rahmen nach dem Waschen immer kpl. großzügig mit WD40 ein und wisch den dann mit nem Lappen "trocken"....das hat den Vorteil, daß der Dreck beim nächsten mal leicher ab geht (wenn man es denn nicht über Nacht eintrocknen lässt) und das Bike wieder aussieht wie aus dem Laden
> (Das man die Bremsen vorher abdeckt, bzw. hinterher mit Bremsenreiniger reinigt ist wohl klar)



Hoffe mal, dass de die Reinigung nicht unterm Himmel durchführst.


----------



## Tim777 (18. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Mann das Rad ist fürn Wald und zum Schreddern, nicht für die Eisdiele... So seh ich das jedenfalls. Der Dreck kommt nur runter, damits wieder rollt. (Und dieses mal gründlich fürn Foto )
> 
> Aber ja, die Anodisierung ist schwer richtig sauber zu bekommen.



Dein FR sieht geputzt doch wie neu aus. Motiviert mich fast, meins auch mal zu putzen. Aber wenn ich schon mal ein bißchen Zeit übrig habe, fahre ich lieber (mein fusion wurde zum letzten mal vor über einem Jahr geputzt, fürchte, das steht dem FR nun auch bevor). Aber keine Panik, kette, Antrieb und technik werden dennoch sehr ordentlich gewartet.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

funktionswichtige Teile wie SATTEL Griffe, Antrieb Bremse
Gabel und Dämpfer mach ich schon ab und an mal sauber.
Aber zum Schlauch greif ich nur, wenns echt übel eingesaut
ist und ich 2kg extra durch die Gegend fahren müsste.


----------



## Frodo07 (18. Mai 2009)

Für den Schlammschleier: wie wärs mit nem Lappen?
Bei mir geht troz glatter oberfläche, auch nicht alles vom Schlauch runter.


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. Mai 2009)

-- gelöscht --


----------



## Starkbier (18. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Mann das Rad ist fürn Wald und zum Schreddern, nicht für die Eisdiele... So seh ich das jedenfalls. Der Dreck kommt nur runter, damits wieder rollt. (Und dieses mal gründlich fürn Foto )
> 
> Aber ja, die Anodisierung ist schwer richtig sauber zu bekommen.



es geht weniger um das saubersein des bikes, als um den Lack selbst, denn dieser leidet ja mit der zeit auch unter dreck. deßhalb greifen vllt einige zum Wachs wobei ich denke, dass eine ordentliche Lackierung das schon abhaben können sollte (müsste, hätte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (18. Mai 2009)

Mein 2009er XC6 mit ein paar Änderungen:

- breiterer Lenker, da der Iridium-Lenker auf Dauer doch nicht so toll war (Race Face DeusXC)
- Ergon GA1-L Griffe -> Kein rutschen mehr, liegen besser in der Hand als die Canyon-Griffe, sehen besser aus 
- kürzerer Vorbau für aufrechtere Sitzposition
- Fat Albert Performance vorne (kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der Probleme mit klingelnden Bremsen hat. Seit dem Wechsel von Nobby Nic auf Fat Albert quasi keine Geräusche mehr. Und mehr Grip hat er auch)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

genau genommen hast du damit das "Klingeln" nur zu einer anderen Geschwindigkeit verschoben. Habe das mal mittels Bremsscheibensimulation durchgerechnet. Es gibt die Abhänigkeit von der Anzahl der Stollen auf dem Reifen, der Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe spielt eine Rolle und dann natürlich die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit. Wenn die Stollen sehr günstig angeordnet sind und daher ein "rundes" Abrollen ermöglichen ist das auch hilfreich.


----------



## Frodo07 (18. Mai 2009)

Was hat denn bitte der Reifen schon mit der Bremse zu tun?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

Viel... Er ist die Ursache für die Anregung der "klingelnden" Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Frodo07 (18. Mai 2009)

Was soll den mit Klingeln überhaupt gemeint sein?


----------



## knuspi (18. Mai 2009)

Der Reifen hat so einiges mit dem Klingeln zu tun. Schau dir mal die Diskussionen im Forum an. Das Verschieben das Klingelns in eine andere Geschwindigkeit kann ich nicht Bestätigen. von 0-60 km/h hab ich zumindest kein Klingeln mehr vernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (18. Mai 2009)

Frodo07 schrieb:


> Was soll den mit Klingeln überhaupt gemeint sein?



Bevor jetzt hier eine Diskussion über Klingeln entsteht -> Nutze die Suchfunktion im Forum. Gibt unmengen Threads darüber.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

hihi...


----------



## Frodo07 (18. Mai 2009)

naja ich bin froh, dass ichs noch nicht selber feststellen musste^^ und bin deshalb zu faul nach beschreibungen zu suchen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus! Was kosten die Griffe?


----------



## knuspi (18. Mai 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Was kosten die Griffe?



Die Griffe kosten knapp 30â¬. Sind aber im Inet wohl momentan schwer zu bekommen. Hab sie bei einem lokalen HÃ¤ndler gekauft.


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. Mai 2009)

Kann das mit den Griffen nur bestätigen, hatte nach längeren Touren am nächsten Tag oft schmerzende Hände mit den Canyon Griffen.....hab die GA1 Griffe jetzt seit Donnerstag drauf und alles ist Gut. Unser Händler hat sie mir für 26,- gelassen.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Torque geputzt und mit neuer Gabel.











Freue mich schon auf Willingen am Freitag . Dann wird getestet.

Markus


----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

jawoll! sauber.....


Tip: Bremsleitung auf der Innenseite vom Casting verlegen, siehe mein Torque


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. Mai 2009)

Servus deco,

hab mit der Leitung dreimal hin und her überlegt . Habs dann so gemacht, wie bei der Domain vom Torque meiner Holden. Trotzdem "falsch" bzw. nicht optimal?!
Auf jeden Fall ist das Ding echt sausteif . Da kommt die VAN nicht annähernd mit.

Markus


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> jawoll! sauber.....



stimmt...is sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Mai 2009)

ne, ist nicht falsch, oder suboptimal....passt schon, nur ist es halt schöner wenn die Leitung versteckt läuft, aber geschmackssache


----------



## Starkbier (18. Mai 2009)

Ist nicht nur schöner innenherrum zu verlegen, sondern in sofern auch geschickter, da sich nichts so leicht in die leiutung einhaken kann und sie im schlimmsten Fall aus deiner Bremse reisst. Allerdings ist die leitung so "hauteng" verlegt, dass ich mir da wenig Sorgen machen würde  sieht top aus die gabel


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. Mai 2009)

Beim Auspacken fand ich sie eher --na ja--, sagen wir "rustikal" als top aussehend die Gabel. Ist halt in unlackiert "schmuddelig" belassen das Casting .

Markus


----------



## Starkbier (18. Mai 2009)

ja die gabel ist hald ein brocken von gabel aber wie du ja schon sagtest, steifer als die Van. 
Ich finde aber persönlich, dass das raw silver mit den orangenen decals genial aussieht und wunderbar zum bike passt


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Mai 2009)

ich will mal was für die hardtailfront tun....
Demnächst ist ne neue Gabel fälli, was meint ihr?
SID? Reba? oder ne Durin? und in Schwarz oder ne andere Farbe?


----------



## Fryrish (19. Mai 2009)

du fährst echt ne stramme sattelüberhöhung. respekt.


----------



## Frodo07 (19. Mai 2009)

WOW? wie kann man so noch fahren? Wie groß bist n du ? wtf^^
da würde ich mir vorkommen, als ob ich gleich aufm boden li´eg^^


----------



## fynx (19. Mai 2009)

meiner ist dafür ganz unten^^


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch neu verliebt . Mein Sohnemann findet die auch viel schicker als die "langweilige" weiße Fox.
Und die geht ja mal sensibel , traut man so ner "Männergabel" gar nicht zu .
Am WE wird in Willingen getestet. Wenn mein Spezi die Kamera dabei hat gibts eventuell Bilder im Nachbar- Fred (Canyon Bikes in Action).

*---------------Nein jetzt noch nicht auf den Link klicken! Erst nach dem WE-------------------*

*Gruß,*

*Markus*



Starkbier schrieb:


> ja die gabel ist hald ein brocken von gabel aber wie du ja schon sagtest, steifer als die Van.
> Ich finde aber persönlich, dass das raw silver mit den orangenen decals genial aussieht und wunderbar zum bike passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (19. Mai 2009)

Frodo07 schrieb:


> WOW? wie kann man so noch fahren? Wie groß bist n du ? wtf^^
> da würde ich mir vorkommen, als ob ich gleich aufm boden li´eg^^



bin ca 190 hab aber ne recht große schrittlänge (95)
sieht komisch aus... geht aber..
ist ja schon ein XL Rahmen


----------



## $Gfr34k (20. Mai 2009)

irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. ich hab 1,88cm, 92 cm schrittlänge und fahr ein L. und mein sattel sieht nicht so rausgeschoben aus.

muss echt lustig aussehen aufm fahrrad mit den zehnspitzen auf den pedalen


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Mai 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> bin ca 190 hab aber ne recht große schrittlänge (95)
> sieht komisch aus... geht aber..
> ist ja schon ein XL Rahmen



Ehrlich gesagt: Da stimmt irgendwas nicht.
Bist Du Dir absolut sicher, daß der Sattel soweit raus muß?
Bist Du absolut sicher, daß das ein XL-Rahmen ist?

Wenn Du aufm Sattel sitzt kommst Du dann mit Deiner Ferse aufs Pedal?


----------



## stardust1234 (20. Mai 2009)

ne kann nicht sein, Ich bin 1,98 groß gleiche SL , auch XL Rahmen ist mein Sattel ein ganzes Stück tiefer


----------



## oxysept (20. Mai 2009)

Das Sitzrohr beim XL-Rahmen ist laut Canyon 560mm lang (2009).
Auf Grund dieser Annahme ergibt sich beim Nachmessen mit dem Lineal unter Photoshop ein Abstand von ca. 1020mm zwischen Sattel und Pedal.
Lege ich statt des Sitzrohres den Felgendurchmesser mit 26 Zoll der Messung zugrunde, so ergibt sich ein Abstand Sattel - Pedal von ca. 1040mm.
Um bequem sitzen (und fahren) zu können sollte der Fahrer also normalerweise eine Schrittlänge von ca. 102-104cm haben und wäre um 2,1 Meter groß.


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Mai 2009)

es kommt allerdings auch auf die schuhe an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (20. Mai 2009)

Nice


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2009)

sehr...


----------



## dre (20. Mai 2009)

... da kann man die Cleats mit richt langen Schrauben festmachen und es gibt keine Kältebrücke im Winter zu dieser doofen Platte im Schuh. Perfekt.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2009)

ausserdem siehts sexy aus


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2009)

Apropos Sexy Schaut euch mal das an:
http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209


----------



## simdiem (20. Mai 2009)

Geil, endlich mal mit "Übersetzung" ^^


----------



## pjfa (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

Seht ich da etwa trockenen Sand und Staub auf deinem Rad? Boahaaahhhh... hier steht grad der nächste Gewittersturm in den Startlöchern.


----------



## decline (22. Mai 2009)

NERVE MR 7.0 - L

Bestellung hat exakt 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## thaz (22. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Seht ich da etwa trockenen Sand und Staub auf deinem Rad? Boahaaahhhh... hier steht grad der nächste Gewittersturm in den Startlöchern.



Er kommt aus Portugal, die haben sowieso unschlagbares Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## tom23" (23. Mai 2009)

Schlimm, bei uns hat's gestern nur gehagelt


----------



## Schine (23. Mai 2009)

Oh man seit 20.05. steht mein Bike laut Dhl-Tracking irgendwo in Österreich rum....
Wer hat eig. diese bescheuerten Feiertage und Wochenenden erfunden, die gehören abgeschafft.
Am Fr dachte ich schon es wäre soweit, der "Postler" schleppt sich mit einem riesen Packet zu meiner Wohnungstür, an der ich schon hechelnd wartete, .... "Können Sie ein Paket für Ihre Nachbarn übernehmen?" :O

Am Mo werde ich den Postboten dann wohl hoffentlich mit einem breiten Grinsen begrüßen dürfen.


----------



## 9mmBong (23. Mai 2009)

Jo drecks Feiertage


----------



## Terrier (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Bin heute aus dem Schwarzwald zurückgekommen. Am Samstag kam mir von Richtung Schauinsland runter nach Freiburg ein CANYON NERVE AM 9.0 in Copper entgegen  Also genau das selbe Bike womit ich auch unterwegs war  

Wollte einfach mal nachhören ob der jenige vll auch hier im Forum ist.

Urlaubsbilder folgen noch...


----------



## danny877 (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern Mittag ist mein XC 7.0 in L geliefert worden. 
Heute Vormittag dann gleich die erste Runde damit gedreht 




Wie auch schon beim Yellowstone 5.0W meiner besseren Hälfte war wieder der hintere Reifen falsch herum montiert.
Ansonsten erste Sahne das Radl!
Eine Dämpferpumpe brauche ich noch (zuviel SAG) und der Allerwerteste muss sich noch an den neun Sattel gewöhnen.


----------



## dre (24. Mai 2009)

Die Dinger sind schon echt schön, so aus meiner Sicht.

Bin heute einen Marathon gefeharen und habe mich gewundert wieviel Canyon in jeglicher Bauform unterwegs war.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (24. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


>



Haw Haw 

bei uns hatte es heute 27Grad um 19:31Uhr


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Mai 2009)

joa... bei uns sinds immernoch 25°. Spitzenwert konnt ich nicht messen, da war ich aufm Bike unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLau (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern Mittag ist mein AM 7.0 in L geliefert worden. Heut mal aufgebaut! Morgen um 9 geht die erste Runde ab!!

sportliche Grüsse Micha


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind schon echt schön, so aus meiner Sicht.
> 
> Bin heute einen Marathon gefeharen und habe mich gewundert wieviel Canyon in jeglicher Bauform unterwegs war.



hehe, langsam sind da wirklich mehr Canyon als Cube Bikes unterwegs 

Was anderes, hat das Nerve xc mit den fixen 120mm eigentlich vorne diese kleine Fox-Steckachse oder sind die alle mit normalem QR?


----------



## MiLau (25. Mai 2009)

Hi!

mein Kumpel hat das XC 6.0 mit 120mm is eine normale keine Steckachse!!

Gruss Micha


----------



## Terrier (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## Tribe86 (26. Mai 2009)

Hey!
Wie kann ich hier Bilder Hochladen?


----------



## Tribe86 (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 SE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (26. Mai 2009)

Tribe86 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Wie kann ich hier Bilder Hochladen?



Entweder in deiner Gallerie oder über einen anderen Anbieter, z.B. http://www.abload.de/


----------



## discozoostaff (27. Mai 2009)

bike-picnic!


----------



## pjfa (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## $Simon$ (29. Mai 2009)

hat was des bild
wo wurde des aufgenommen?


----------



## pjfa (29. Mai 2009)

$Simon$ schrieb:


> hat was des bild
> wo wurde des aufgenommen?



Serra da Estrela - Portugal
Vodafone Bike Park
http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index1.php


----------



## poefsen (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn große Kinder im Dreck spielen


----------



## RonnyS (31. Mai 2009)




----------



## gambit (2. Juni 2009)

Mein weisses Lux


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2009)

bike vom kumpel 

gestern bei einem normalen trail ohne vorwarnung einfach in 2 !!! teile gebrochen. zum glück ist dem biker außer ein paar prellungen nichts weiter passiert .


----------



## onkelpelle (2. Juni 2009)

Wie krass ist denn das?!?!? Was für nen Canyon war denn das bzw. welches "Baujahr"? Ich hoffe, Canyon zeigt sich hier kulant bei Bereitstellung eines neuen Rahmens. Das ganze hätte ja auch ziemlich ins Auge gehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (2. Juni 2009)

Sh*t! 
Das ist doch Extos Rad?! 
Alles klar bei ihm? (Nicht dass es mehr als nur Prellungen gab)
Was heißt "normaler Trail"?
Drop bei 2m ist bei einem Bekannten von mir auch normal...


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Sh*t!
> Das ist doch Extos Rad?!
> Alles klar bei ihm? (Nicht dass es mehr als nur Prellungen gab)
> Was heißt "normaler Trail"?
> Drop bei 2m ist bei einem Bekannten von mir auch normal...



exto hat nur nen dicken bluterguss im oberschenkel .

normaler trail heißt in diesem fall wirklich normal. 
war nen trampelpfad den wir gefahren sind. 
waren mit 12 leuten unterwegs, und auf einmal machts knack und exto liegt im gras


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. Juni 2009)

wieviel km hat das bike runter?


----------



## cos75 (2. Juni 2009)

Krass, dass es gleich komplett gebrochen ist. Hat sich das nicht vorher angekündigt ?  Kenn nur Bilder, wo die Rahmen an der Stelle verbogen sind. 
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden wie das mit der Garantieabwicklung seitens Canyon gelaufen ist.


----------



## loxa789 (2. Juni 2009)

Sehe nur ich die Bilder nicht?
lg LOXA789


----------



## Klebstoff (2. Juni 2009)

was für ein rad war das genau? ich sehe nämlich kein bild


----------



## Tim777 (2. Juni 2009)

ich seh auch nix, nur rote kreuze. wat ist da los?


----------



## Blackwater Park (2. Juni 2009)

vielleicht hat canyon ja nen neuen rahmen gegen die doch sehr unvorteilhaften fotos getauscht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Juni 2009)

exto fährt/fuhr ein Nerve ESX wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (2. Juni 2009)

Wieviel km hatte das bike runter?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren. Für mich siehts nach Materialermüdung aus. Ist nen Nerve von 2006, oder?


----------



## Klebstoff (2. Juni 2009)

das sieht mies aus. ein glück das nicht wirklich etwas schlimmes mit ihm passiert ist. 
mir ist auch mal ein ghost rahmen nach einer woche am steuerrohr gerissen aber kurz darauf kam dann auch eine rückrufaktion.


----------



## loxa789 (2. Juni 2009)

Aua ja ist sicher ein 06er fahre ein xcaus 06 und ich habe den gleichen Schriftzug am Rahmen. Bitte zeig FloImSchnee diese Bilder der fährt die brutalsten Sachen mit seinem esx 05 glaube ich. 
Ps.: Ich hoffe für dich Canyon gibt dir als Entschädigung einen Tork ES Rahmen.


----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2009)

jap ist ein 06er


----------



## tom23" (2. Juni 2009)

Chaini, gib mal Bescheid, wie die Gabel sich so macht, ich habe meine Gerade bei Toxoholic's, und wenn's, wie ich nicht hoffe, ganz schlimm kommt, und das Talas total im Eimer ist, werde ich wohl eine neue anschaffen.
Wobei ich eher Richtung Pike oder Revelation tendiere...





exto, mein Beileid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2009)

issn sahnestück, sowohl technisch als auch optisch !!!

man fühlt sich mit der gabel gleich weitaus sicherer auf dem bike. die höhere brems und seitensteifigkeit ist nicht im geringsten mit der der talas vergleichbar. 
die talas ist ein strohhalm was die steifigkeit angeht.
losbrechmoment so nach dem ersten setup ist noch minimal höher als bei den angepriesenen tollen foxgabeln, aber auch wie gesagt verdammt sensibel. 
verarbeitungsmäßig sieht sie sehr gut aus. mein pulverbeschichter würds nicht besser hinkriegen. die dichtungen sind die gleichen wie in jeder anderen gabel auch. vorallem haben mich die kunsstoff und aluminiumteile an der gabel fasziniert. so sauber und gradfrei kennt man es eigentlich nur von "made in germany". ich kann sie ohne beschränkung jedem empfehlen und ich habe jetzt auch schon ein bisschen mit den drücken gespielt und ne menge potential aus der gabel herausgeholt.

lediglich das gewicht ist ein bisschen höher als bei vergleichbaren fox oder rockshoxxgabeln. aber das ist mir egal bei dem preis !

Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist Sehr gut.


mehr bilder findest du in meiner Galerie.!!


----------



## tom23" (2. Juni 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> issn sahnestück, sowohl technisch als auch optisch !!!
> 
> man fühlt sich mit der gabel gleich weitaus sicherer auf dem bike. die höhere brems und seitensteifigkeit ist nicht im geringsten mit der der talas vergleichbar.
> die talas ist ein strohhalm was die steifigkeit angeht.
> ...



danke! Jo, gefällt mir auch. Ich such ne Gabel, die ich nicht zum Raketenwissenschaftler schicken muss, wenn mal was hakt 
Werde mich in jedem Fall vorher gut informieren, aber wahre Sorglosgabeln sind scheinbar rar.. am liebsten Stahlfeder, aber die wiegen halt doch..


----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2009)

wenn du ne sorglosgabel willst, dann die durolux punkt.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

ich spiel auch schon solang mit dem Gedanken..... 

Kannst du was zur Dichtigkeit sagen? Also hält die ihre Luft oder muss man nachpumpen?


----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2009)

habe die gabel vor knapp 4 wochen gekauft, dann vor 3 wochen das letzte mal den druck abgestimmt und seitdem hält sie den (ich habe seitdem nicht mehr gemessen, sondern rein vom gefühl her war dort kein druckverlust zu spüren). da ich immer auf den hometrails unterwegs war und sie immer die gleiche performance hatte nehme ich schwer an, dass sie ihren druck behalten hat. 

verlässlicher geselle das teil


ps: demnächst kommen noch hope-bremsscheibchen dran


----------



## Quakeman (2. Juni 2009)

Seit letzten Samstag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Nerve XC 7 in L







Das Bike macht einfach richtig Spaß!


----------



## Tim777 (2. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bike vom kumpel
> 
> gestern bei einem normalen trail ohne vorwarnung einfach in 2 !!! teile gebrochen. zum glück ist dem biker außer ein paar prellungen nichts weiter passiert .



was sagt denn staabi dazu? Soll ich mit meinem FR wirklich weiterfahren? Na ja. ist ja wohln ein bißchen robuster als ein Allmountain, hoffen wir es wenigsten mal.


----------



## Terrier (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## knuspi (3. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (4. Juni 2009)

ab auf die Canyon Homepage damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (4. Juni 2009)

Das Bild hat was für sich Leider nich gerad die beste Quali. Nie is ein Profifotograph da wenn man ihm braucht^^

ps.das bike is aber auch sehr geil 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## torisch (4. Juni 2009)

Meine Nerve XC 7.0 2009, inzwischen 1000km runter, alles jut, bis auf die dämlichen Griffe...


----------



## tom23" (4. Juni 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Meine Nerve XC 7.0 2009, inzwischen 1000km runter, alles jut, bis auf die dämlichen Griffe...



es soll Geschäfte geben, die soviel davon haben, dass sie...


----------



## torisch (4. Juni 2009)

tom23";5981319 schrieb:
			
		

> es soll Geschäfte geben, die soviel davon haben, dass sie...


Ja, bei uns im Osten aber nicht... 
Nee,quatsch,will die Propalm haben, die ich auch an meinem Scale fahre, leider waren die Klemmringe in weiß bis letzte Woche noch ausverkauft.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2009)




----------



## GerhardO (6. Juni 2009)

Immer diese Torque-Bilder...  



Noch eins -neulich Abends:







G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2009)

die lezten 3. sind klasse


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2009)

hey, crazy !!!! schöne bilder !!! gruss aus karben , kati(mogan/froschmutter)


----------



## eightball28 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute bei einer "Streckenbesichtigung" vorher 


nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Oh man..., hab vorhin ohne etwas böses zu ahnen mein Bike mal sauber gemacht und geölt... Und dabei hab ich folgendes festgestellt....

ich Vermutete einen kleinen riss am Hinterbau.... --> hat sich heute bei Canyon bestätigt!!


= ich werde nie mehr mein Bike sauber machen und ölen...., damit ich nie mehr sowas sehen muss...

Meine Frage ist nun: Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen und mich würde interessieren was bei euch raus gekommen ist...!!


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2009)

bild bild bild


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Canyon steht schon bei Canyon ---> heul 

An der oberen linken Strebe ist ein kleiner Riss (ca.3cm Lang) der von innen nach außen verläuft.....


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Neuester Aufbau, jetzt 15,1 Kilo, Nixon hab ich auch hier stehen, damit komm ich auf 14,7,
ist denk ich nicht schlecht für ein voll Freeridetaugliches Torque


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2009)

wtf wo is die totem?


----------



## Groudon (8. Juni 2009)

im liteville 901


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Steckt jetzt beim Kollegen im 901 

Hab dafür ne Durolux und ne Nixon hier


----------



## unchained (8. Juni 2009)

asoooo  gutes ding dicker


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Thx


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Juni 2009)

So leicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

was ist denn verbaut? meinst hat gewogene 16kg...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ist denn verbaut? meinst hat gewogene 16kg...




Leichte Teile halt bis auf die Kindshock Stütze 


puh, muss ich jetzt ne Partliste schreiben?


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. Juni 2009)

Ob es die 1,5 - 2kg immer so bringen??? Aber wer Spaß dran hat


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

Klar bringes die, solang man keine Kompromisse bei der Haltbarkeit eingeht


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ist denn verbaut? meinst hat gewogene 16kg...




da ich in einem anderen Thread auch gefragt wurde hab ichs ma zamgeschrieben:



> Torque M 07
> Manitou Evolver
> Suntour Durolux bzw. Manitou Nixon 160 Intrinsic
> XTR Kurbel
> ...


----------



## fx:flow (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2009)

ja geil


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2009)

gelöscht*


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juni 2009)

Nerve AM mit Lyrik und Mavic Update.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Juni 2009)

@Samy sehr seltsame reifenkombi ?!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Vorne Grip, hinten guter Rollwiderstand, ist doch normal, oder? Wenn der NN runter ist, kommt aber auch ein MM rauf.


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig:



Schön ist es geworden!

Deister ich komme!
Ist die Bremsanlage von deinem alten Bike?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Ja Bremsen sind vom alten Bike genau wie fast alle anderen Teile. 
Nächste Woche sollte der Konusring kommen dann gehts los!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Juni 2009)

@SamyRSJ4: Totem mit Tapered Steer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Nein, 1 1/8. Ich bekomme von Canyon einen konischen Gabelkonus, der den Schaft unten auf 1 1/2 bringt. Dann müsste er in den Steuersatz passen.


----------



## stardust1234 (12. Juni 2009)

ich war auf der suche nach dem HCM Pfad...

war ich dar richitg !?!


----------



## Lawbringer (12. Juni 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> ich war auf der suche nach dem HCM Pfad...
> 
> war ich dar richitg !?!



fast. wenn du mal bock hast den zu fahren, schreib mir einfach mal eine PN, wenn du Lust hast.

ansonsten schau mal den den Frosthelmen nach, auf der Homepage von denen steht er ziemlich gut beschrieben, mit Video.

VG


----------



## Niggels (12. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig:



Hi Johann,

mich würds interessieren wo du die Gabel her hast. Ich brauche jetzt auch was in der 180mm Liga 

Bis bald mal im Deister hoffe ich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juni 2009)

Moin! 
ich hab die von nem Kumpel aus seinem RM Switch. Also gebraucht.
Nächste Woche könnte klappen!


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt auch was in der 180mm Liga



Das glaub ich aber auch  Gibt's schon Fotos im Rocky Mountain - Fred ?

Johann, schööönes Mopped geworden. Macht sich gut mit der Totem.

PS: Sollich mein Canyon auch mal wieder hier posten? Sorgt in der aktuellen Konfiguration sicher für Aufsehen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

los, her damit


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2009)

gibbet was neues exto ?


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> gibbet was neues exto ?



Wo denkst du hin? 

Die Bearbeitungszeiten sind ja offensichtlich momentan sagen wir mal insgesammt suboptimal. Da geb ich mich keinen Ilusionen hin.

Ich warte erst mal auf ne Reaktion. Vielleicht gibt die ja Anlass das Ganze hier mal zur Diskussion zu stellen (in die eine uder die andere Richtung). 

Hast du schon was gehört, Johann?


----------



## Niggels (12. Juni 2009)

Fotos im Rocky Mountain Thread gibts wenn ich den Rahmen in den Händen halte


----------



## exto (13. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> los, her damit



So sah es jedenfalls direkt vor dem letzten (finalen) Umbau aus:


----------



## Silly (13. Juni 2009)

Die Totem schaut so richtig gut aus, schönes Tork!

Nachdem dies hier mit der Original-Felge passiert ist:





sieht mein 2007er N-ES mit neuem LRS so aus:


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juni 2009)

Track Mack aufkleber runter,  dann  
schönes rad, sieht nach spaß aus


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Juni 2009)

So dann hier mein aufgemotztes Nerve..mit neuen lrs undn neuer gabel


----------



## unchained (14. Juni 2009)

geil noch eins mit 160 
werden ja immer mehr.


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> geil noch eins mit 160
> werden ja immer mehr.



Tja, was soll man dazu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So sah es jedenfalls direkt vor dem letzten (finalen) Umbau aus:


und jetzt so :


----------



## Starkbier (14. Juni 2009)

dann noch ein ganzes canyon. Leider nur Handycam.













Soweit noch alles serienmäßig außer Griffe und Pedale

Griffe: Ergon GE1 - zum halben Preis beim Händler des Vertrauens erworben
Pedale: NC-17 STD II Pro - für die Sudpin III hats leider nicht mehr gereicht 

Konnte es leider noch nicht wiegen und nicht wundern über den Sauberkeitsgrad. Sah davor etwa so aus wie die Reifen


----------



## Rocco 26 (14. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und jetzt so :



Wie haste denn den Rahmenbruch hinbekommen?


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2009)

Steht auf S.483.

Mein XC aus '08 mit Joplin L


----------



## maik_87 (14. Juni 2009)

@ hoerman2201

Das Bild find ich Hammer..., is scho gespeicher bei mir 

Hab ebenfalls ne erfahrung gemacht mit nem Rahmenbruch an meinem Canyon... Gott sei Dank nich so wie bei DIR. Obwohl gebrochen ist gebrochen..... :-D

Was sagt denn Canyon bei Dir von wegen Garantie,,,,??


PS.: mein Herzliches beileid zu dem Bruch.....


----------



## Bobbi (15. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig:



Bist du mit dem DHX im Torque zufrieden? Bikeparkeinsatz oder DH-Strecken schon getestet? Mein Bruder ist auch am überlegen ob der Manitou-Dämpfer nicht einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer weichen muss.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Juni 2009)

ist definitiv eine gute Entscheidung nen DHX Coil einzubauen. Arbeitet einfach vom Feinsten und passt spitze zur 36er


----------



## rudi81 (15. Juni 2009)

mit dem DHX kann ich nur bestätigen, fahre in selbst. Allerdings an der front mit ner Marzocchi, da meine RS Domain den geist aufgegeben hat.
Funktioniert auf Norshore, Freeride und Downhillstrecken super!


----------



## frankZer (15. Juni 2009)

Mal nen Bild so lange das Torque noch sauber ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem DHX im Torque zufrieden? Bikeparkeinsatz oder DH-Strecken schon getestet? Mein Bruder ist auch am überlegen ob der Manitou-Dämpfer nicht einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer weichen muss.



Ich bin das Rad leider noch keinen Meter gefahren, weil mir noch ein Adapter für den Gabelschaft fehlt. Mit etwas Glück kann ich Samstag abend berichten.


----------



## fitze (15. Juni 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> Mal nen Bild so lange das Torque noch sauber ist.



Kette geputzt?


----------



## axl65 (15. Juni 2009)

frankZer schrieb:


> Mal nen Bild so lange das Torque noch sauber ist.


Wow,die Bremshebel in der Stealthoptik!!!

axl


----------



## nailz (16. Juni 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> Kette geputzt?





axl65 schrieb:


> Wow,die Bremshebel in der Stealthoptik!!!



Keine Verzögerung ohne Vortrieb! Nur Spaß


----------



## frankZer (16. Juni 2009)

Chainless und brakeless ist der neue Trend
Beide Bremsen waren wegen einer Undichtigkeit unterwegs und ohne Bremse gibts keine Schaltung (Matchmaker).
Ich reich dann am WE nen Bild nach, wenn alles montiert ist.


----------



## highrev1111 (17. Juni 2009)

Mein Yellowstone 4.0,mein erstes Mountainbike überhaupt.
Durch meinen Bruder auf den Geschmack gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boedi (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Custom Canyon!
Wollt eigentlich nen anderen Rahmen, war irgendwann das Warten und Suchen Leid und hab mir den auf ebay geschossen.


----------



## AmeKi (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Nerve AM 7.0


----------



## knuspi (17. Juni 2009)

Die Farbe ist einfach mal zu geil 

Aber die Bremsleitung vorne kommt mir etwas lang vor?!


----------



## AmeKi (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe überlegt die zu kürzen aber war zu faul bisher, es stört momentan auch nicht.


----------



## tschobi (17. Juni 2009)

Geiles grün. Find ich top



Das war meine Farbe.... esx7.0 
weiß garnicht welche ich besser finde...

Naja, hauptsache der Ofen rockt. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Sunset84 (18. Juni 2009)

@ boedi

Schönes Bike 

Was ist denn da für eine Bremse verbaut ???


----------



## lorenz12 (18. Juni 2009)

Servus zusammen!

vor einer Woche:


----------



## boedi (19. Juni 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> @ boedi
> 
> Schönes Bike
> 
> Was ist denn da für eine Bremse verbaut ???



Hope Mono M4


----------



## STS-124 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuen AL 6.0 












nico


----------



## Lucky1905 (19. Juni 2009)

Einfach ein klasse Hardtail ... ist das 2009er Modell nehme ich an...

Weiterhin viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (19. Juni 2009)

Wie groß bist Du denn und welche Größe hat der Rahmen?
Untersuch das Teil auf Dellen (sind gern im Oberrohr).

Und schon was längeres gefahren? Das GC geht ab wie die Sau.


----------



## STS-124 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi

@Lucky1905: Danke und ja es ist das 2009er.

Zur meiner Rahmengröße hatten wir schon eine Diskussion in diesem Thread
Der Rahmen ist M.
Ich bin 1.78 bei 87cm Schrittlänge, mittlerweile fühl ich mich auf dem Rad sehr wohl 

Ich hab das Rad in Koblenz abgeholt und dort dierekt auf Dellen untersucht, falls du Transportschäden meinst.


nico


----------



## fbeuleke (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch das 2009er Grand Canyon in der 7.0 Ausführung 

- Bilder im Profil - 

geht wirklich ab wie ein Zäpfchen!!!

*das einzige das mich aufregt ist meine Vorderradbremse Formula Oro - quietscht wie Sau!!!*

habe schon alles mögliche versucht - Bike geht jetzt Dienstag ab in die Werkstatt

*etwas peinlich wenn man mit dem schnellen Hardtail wie ne Wildsau angeradelt kommt und beim Bremsen sich alles im Umkreis von 200 Metern vor lauter Schreck umdreht.* 

Viel spaß mit euren Bikes


----------



## maik_87 (20. Juni 2009)

Ja.., ich weiß was da hilf!! Einfach ein Tropfen Öl auf die Bremsscheibe und Sie quietscht zumindest nicht mehr...


----------



## nailz (20. Juni 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Ja.., ich weiß was da hilf!! Einfach ein Tropfen Öl auf die Bremsscheibe und Sie quietscht zumindest nicht mehr...



Wie kann man nur sowas schreiben!!!

Möglicherweise sucht jmd Hilfe zu quietschenden Scheiben, findet deinen Beitrag und weiß die Ironie nicht zu interpretieren. Dann kannste dir Gedanken machen was, wenns gut ausgeht, bei seinen Knochenbrüchen hilft


----------



## saitem (20. Juni 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur sowas schreiben!!!
> 
> Möglicherweise sucht jmd Hilfe zu quietschenden Scheiben, findet deinen Beitrag und weiß die Ironie nicht zu interpretieren. Dann kannste dir Gedanken machen was, wenns gut ausgeht, bei seinen Knochenbrüchen hilft



...dem kann man dann nur herzlich gratulieren!


----------



## marc001 (20. Juni 2009)

da wars noch neu und sauber...


----------



## oxysept (20. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins, wo hier gerade so viele Hardtails gezeigt werden:









Bestellt am Montag, geliefert am Freitag (Ende März)!  
War aber auch ein Expressbike. 
Rahmengröße L (bin 1,80m - Schrittlänge ca.88-89cm).


----------



## Deleted 57670 (22. Juni 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur sowas schreiben!!!
> 
> Möglicherweise sucht jmd Hilfe zu quietschenden Scheiben, findet deinen Beitrag und weiß die Ironie nicht zu interpretieren. Dann kannste dir Gedanken machen was, wenns gut ausgeht, bei seinen Knochenbrüchen hilft


Wer sowas macht, verdient auf die Fresse zu fliegen, habs schon mal gesehen wie mein nachbar seine Felgen wg.Quietschenden V Brakes geölt hat und trotz meines Hinweises weitergemacht hat.... er hat es verdient wirklich


Ach ja,  hab auch das 6.0. Kennt jemand die Laufradgewichte? Hab leider keine präzise Waage und möchte mir evtl. noch ein paar leichtere rauslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juni 2009)

Alle drei Canyons haben gehalten:


----------



## AmeKi (22. Juni 2009)

marc001 schrieb:


> da wars noch neu und sauber...



hoffe du hast da genauso viel Spaß mit wie ich! die farbe ist einfach der knaller


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur sowas schreiben!!!
> 
> Möglicherweise sucht jmd Hilfe zu quietschenden Scheiben, findet deinen Beitrag und weiß die Ironie nicht zu interpretieren. Dann kannste dir Gedanken machen was, wenns gut ausgeht, bei seinen Knochenbrüchen hilft



Hilft nur der nat. Selektion


----------



## nailz (22. Juni 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht, verdient auf die Fresse zu fliegen, habs schon mal gesehen wie mein nachbar seine Felgen wg.Quietschenden V Brakes geölt hat und trotz meines Hinweises weitergemacht hat.... er hat es verdient wirklich





9mmBong schrieb:


> Hilft nur der nat. Selektion



Ja, es zeugt nicht von exorbitater Intelligenz seine Bremsen zu ölen.(Das Wort "Selektion" zu benutzen ebenso wenig, Hr. Schwammkopf). Wollte nur klarmachen diese Naivlinge nicht auch noch in Ihrer Hilflosigkeit dazu zu nötigen

Thema closed!


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Juni 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Ja, es zeugt nicht von exorbitater Intelligenz seine Bremsen zu ölen.(Das Wort "Selektion" zu benutzen ebenso wenig, Hr. Schwammkopf). Wollte nur klarmachen diese Naivlinge nicht auch noch in Ihrer Hilflosigkeit dazu zu nötigen
> 
> Thema closed!



http://www.buch.de/shop/home/suchar...BN0-14-043912-9/ID17599703.html?jumpId=896714

Lesen und verstehen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Juni 2009)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder sehen fast alle geposteten Bikes fast alle gleich aus
Sorry kann mir nicht helfen aber wenn ich mir die Seiten anschaue finde ich fast nur schwarze Nerve.Und fast alle wie direkt aus dem Karton. Wo bleibt die individuelle Gestaltung ?

Nicht böse sein Canyon-Fahrer, im Würfel-Thread sehen auch fast alle gleich aus.

VG
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (25. Juni 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder sehen fast alle geposteten Bikes fast alle gleich aus
> Sorry kann mir nicht helfen aber wenn ich mir die Seiten anschaue finde ich fast nur schwarze Nerve.Und fast alle wie direkt aus dem Karton. Wo bleibt die individuelle Gestaltung ?
> 
> Nicht böse sein Canyon-Fahrer, im Würfel-Thread sehen auch fast alle gleich aus.
> ...


 
Natürlich sehen sich die Bikes ähnlich. Dadurch, dass es die meißten Canyon-Bikes in schwarz oder weiss gekauft werden, sehen auf den ersten Blick alle recht gleich aus. Aber die Ausstattung ist dann doch unterschiedlich.
Zum Thema individuelle Gestaltung: Ich kaufe mir doch kein Bike für nen Haufen Geld und bau dann sofort lauter andere Teile dran. Da hätte ich ja gleich ein anderes nehmen können oder nur ein Frameset kaufen können


----------



## T!ll (25. Juni 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> fast nur schwarze Nerve.Und fast alle wie direkt aus dem Karton.



Dann halt mal ein weißes Grand Canyon, leicht verändert 





Gruß T!ll


----------



## unchained (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## unchained (25. Juni 2009)

und hier nochmal ohne papi


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)

ne Kefü wärs noch  jetzt wo ich auch eine hab muss ich das empfehlen


----------



## vitello (26. Juni 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dann halt mal ein weißes Grand Canyon, leicht verändert
> Gruß T!ll



Und noch ein weißes ...seit gestern noch weißer als weiß


----------



## harke (26. Juni 2009)

dreh und fräsarbeiten???


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2009)

ist das ein L? willst du tauschen gegen mein anodisiertes M?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

xl, das seh ich sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2009)

dann tausch du mit mir


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juni 2009)

harke schrieb:


> dreh und fräsarbeiten???



mein ich das nur oder hat da jemand in deinen sattel gebissen?


----------



## harke (26. Juni 2009)

du hast wohl noch keine wildschweine hinter dir gehabt


----------



## braintrust (26. Juni 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder sehen fast alle geposteten Bikes fast alle gleich aus
> Sorry kann mir nicht helfen aber wenn ich mir die Seiten anschaue finde ich fast nur schwarze Nerve.Und fast alle wie direkt aus dem Karton. Wo bleibt die individuelle Gestaltung ?
> 
> Nicht böse sein Canyon-Fahrer, im Würfel-Thread sehen auch fast alle gleich aus.
> ...


naja ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht, allerdings baut man eigtl nicht an einem nagelneuen bike rum


----------



## simdiem (27. Juni 2009)

Das schaut mal richtig gut aus !!


----------



## Arndtbarnd (27. Juni 2009)

Die Gabel ist endlich schwarz.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Juni 2009)

Hast du die lackieren lassen? Der Hinterbau ist aber auch nicht serienmäßig, oder?


----------



## Arndtbarnd (27. Juni 2009)

Lackiert hab ich die Gabel selbst. Wegen dem Hinterbau: das ist ein Nerve RC. Der hat "nur" 85mm. Für meine Bedürfnisse optimal.
Der Slr hat auch ein neues schwarzes Leder bekommen.


----------



## Kompostman (27. Juni 2009)

Ich muss noch mal:





;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (27. Juni 2009)

jawoll *lach* sauber


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2009)

Warts ab, zur Eurobike ist es da!


----------



## Kompostman (28. Juni 2009)

Aber niemals so schön!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2009)

Neeeiiiiiin. Natürlich nicht. 
Das gibts dann auch nur in der neuen Trendfarbe "purple silver flakes" und mit weisser Gabel .


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2009)

@Kompostman
Du solltest vielleicht den Schlitten am Dämpfer mal verstellen.
Der Lenkwinkel ist jetzt so am steilsten/Mitte oder?


----------



## Temtem (28. Juni 2009)

ist das lite..901 nen canyon weil da canyon draufsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (28. Juni 2009)

hier mal ein orginal, aber toll gemacht "Kompostman"
man muss sich halt nur zu helfen wissen


----------



## bone peeler (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## Kompostman (28. Juni 2009)

Thx, die Einstellung ist auf knapp unterhalb der Mitte in Richtung flach.

@rudi: Bin ich froh ein Fälschung zu haben..


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2009)

Hast du jetzt mal ein Action-Bild?

PS haben die eigentlich in Riva nur Grösse L oder auch XL?


----------



## Kompostman (28. Juni 2009)

M & L sind auf jeden Fall da. Bei XL müsstest du mal nachfragen.

http://syntace.my1.cc/the-lab/index2.php

Leider kein Actionbild, da ich mit Einstellen und fahren beschäftigt war...


----------



## Iznogoud (28. Juni 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Aber niemals so schön!


 
Und niemals so teuer!


----------



## loxa789 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich in Wagrain. Leider war meine Freundin ohne Bike unterwegs daher habe ich nur "Standfotos"


----------



## aibeekey (29. Juni 2009)

hm ich musste jetztn bisschen schmunzeln, hab die gleichen handschuhe, die gleiche pulsuhr und natürlich auchn torque fr 7.0 

die klickies wären allerdings nich so meins


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Juli 2009)

Bei den chicen 07er Modellen auf der letzten Site, da kommt meiner hinterher...
Eigentlich gedacht, eine Ganzansicht zu fotografieren. Nur als ich das Bike in 
Pose stellen wollte, wurde ich von 3 oder 4 von diesen miesen Pferdebremsen-
Fliegen attackiert. So blieb nur dieses Detailfoto meiner Pike (mit der Hinnenburg 
im Hintergrund).
Gut, dass ich meine Ixus nicht dabei hatte, weil ich mich später noch lang gelegt habe 
beim Abbremsmanöver um die Kurve den beindicken Ast nicht mehr übergehen können =P


----------



## Freerider_01 (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (1. Juli 2009)

Mein Torque im aktuellen Zustand:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/400733

LG


----------



## Deleted 57670 (1. Juli 2009)

Mein GC 6.0
Bestellt, schnell geliefert, gut verpackt, gut montiert.
Preisunabhängig, das beste Hardtail, daß ich je gefahren bin. 
Hatte schon einige teurere Bikes, Epic, Red Bull Scandium, Cheetah for Pleasure, aber keines war so schnell wie das Aktuelle GC, kann echt nicht glauben was Canyon für 1000 da auf die Räder gestellt hat.


----------



## STS-124 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi redwood
Wie groß bist du bei welcher Schrittlänge ?

nico


----------



## Deleted 57670 (2. Juli 2009)

81 schrittlänge, 176 groß


----------



## raddüdel (4. Juli 2009)

Meins


----------



## Laface (5. Juli 2009)

This is mine...


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Juli 2009)

hier mal mein Renner auf meiner gestrigen Tour!


----------



## Rocco 26 (5. Juli 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> hier mal mein Renner auf meiner gestrigen Tour!



Nettes Teil! 

Allerdings würde ich die RR vorne überdenken.
Mit denen  biste bei nassem Wetter schnell am rutschen.
Habe die Dinger hinten und mir gintg oft genung der A.... hinten weg!


Grüße


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juli 2009)

kann sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist ??? die Sattelstütze ist ja wahnsinnig weit drinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Juli 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> kann sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist ??? die Sattelstütze ist ja wahnsinnig weit drinn.



nöö das passt. Bin 183 cm. Könnte die Sattelstütze auch noch weiter rausfahren, allerdings schmerzt mir dann immer Tags darauf etwas der Rücken. M hätte zwar auch gepasst, allerdings fühlt es sich für mich mit L viel besser an. Der Rahmen wirkt etwas gross, das liegt allerdings an der Aufnahme!


----------



## Deleted 57670 (5. Juli 2009)

@rocco, war der Kettenstrebenschutz dabei? bei mir fehlt der nämlich.


----------



## biketunE (5. Juli 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> nöö das passt. Bin 183 cm. Könnte die Sattelstütze auch noch weiter rausfahren, allerdings schmerzt mir dann immer Tags darauf etwas der Rücken. M hätte zwar auch gepasst, allerdings fühlt es sich für mich mit L viel besser an. Der Rahmen wirkt etwas gross, das liegt allerdings an der Aufnahme!



Wenn der Sattel soweit unten ist, dann ist der Rahmen definitiv zu groß. Oder du fährst ihn viel zu weit unten.


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Juli 2009)

Der Sattel ist höher als der Vorbau. Vielleicht kommt das auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber und nicht an den Schriftzügen der Sattelstütze irritieren lassen. Habe die Sattelstütze getauscht ist jetzt 30,9 * 300 Anstatt 30,9 * 350 mm 
M ist für mich zu klein.


----------



## Rocco 26 (5. Juli 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> @rocco, war der Kettenstrebenschutz dabei? bei mir fehlt der nämlich.



Du meinst dieses Stoffkondom am Rahmen?

Ja, der ist immer dabei.

Wenn er bei Dir fehlt dann funk mal Canyon an. Ist eih ein "Pfennigartikel"


----------



## Deleted 57670 (5. Juli 2009)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses Stoffkondom am Rahmen?
> 
> Ja, der ist immer dabei.
> 
> Wenn er bei Dir fehlt dann funk mal Canyon an. Ist eih ein "Pfennigartikel"



Ne wollts nur wissen, dieser neopren müll saugt sich eh mit dreck und öl voll.
hab mir nen alten reifen drangemacht(also nur ein stückchen). Is viel hygienischer.
Aber hammerbike oder? Bin immer noch ganz begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatjoetheboy (5. Juli 2009)

mein torque frx8, (fr8)


----------



## RanCyyD (5. Juli 2009)

> Du meinst dieses Stoffkondom am Rahmen?
> 
> Ja, der ist immer dabei.



War bei mir auch nicht drin, wahrscheinlich sparen die sich das inzwischen...


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juli 2009)

ist doch bekannt, das der Kettenschutz nicht mehr dabei ist


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine zwei Canyon's


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil!
> 
> Allerdings würde ich die RR vorne überdenken.
> Mit denen  biste bei nassem Wetter schnell am rutschen.
> ...



Da würde ich eher den FF bedenken  der RaRa ist geil =)


----------



## Rocco 26 (6. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher den FF bedenken  der RaRa ist geil =)



Besser ist allerdings NoNi + NoNi


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juli 2009)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Besser ist allerdings NoNi + NoNi



Und die nochmalige Steigerung: NoNi + FatAl

Aber es kommt eben darauf an, wo man fährt. Und ich habe den Eindruck das mit den GC's leider viel zuviel Asphalt gefahren wird.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (6. Juli 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Und die nochmalige Steigerung: NoNi + FatAl
> 
> Aber es kommt eben darauf an, wo man fährt. Und ich habe den Eindruck das mit den GC's leider viel zuviel Asphalt gefahren wird.



Ne, CC Gelände, Trails, Panzerhügel. Aber RR ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig,sobalds ein bisschen feucht wird rutsch er weg, und beim Bremsen sowieso.
Ich schau mal obs was gescheids bei Conti oder Michelin gibt
(überall NN ist langweilig)


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> Ich schau mal obs was gescheids bei Conti oder Michelin gibt
> (überall NN ist langweilig)


Na die neue Geheimwaffe ist doch Rocket Ron! Aber Flickzeug nicht vergessen.


----------



## markusunterwegs (6. Juli 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Und die nochmalige Steigerung: NoNi + FatAl
> 
> Aber es kommt eben darauf an, wo man fährt. Und ich habe den Eindruck das mit den GC's leider viel zuviel Asphalt gefahren wird.



 bei mir ist es zumindest so, sehe ich aber kein Problem, kann jeder selbst entscheiden wo wie oder was er mit seinem MTB anstellt. Kanns mir auch ins Wohnzimmer hängen 

Habe vorne den RoRo entfernt, der RaRa rollt doch noch etwas besser auf Asphalt! Werde demnächst auch mal den FF vorne draufziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (6. Juli 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> bei mir ist es zumindest so, sehe ich aber kein Problem, kann jeder selbst entscheiden wo wie oder was er mit seinem MTB anstellt. Kanns mir auch ins Wohnzimmer hängen
> 
> Habe vorne den RoRo entfernt, der RaRa rollt doch noch etwas besser auf Asphalt! Werde demnächst auch mal den FF vorne draufziehen!



bei nur asphalt kannst du dir ja den kojak draufmachen


----------



## pjfa (6. Juli 2009)




----------



## AndyStolze (7. Juli 2009)

SchÃ¶nes Bild...

... aber man sieht ja nicht mal die Bike-Umrisse, sodass man auf ein Canyon schlieÃen kÃ¶nnte 

â¬dit: Okay, die Griffe vielleicht


----------



## Terrier (7. Juli 2009)

Ein Traum sag ich nur


----------



## Merlin12 (8. Juli 2009)

swabedoo schrieb:


> Ist sehr nett von dir  Ich habe das Bike jetzt einfach bestellt. Bin guter Dinge, dass mir die Farbe gefallen wird
> Ich mache dann aber definitiv Fotos
> Und danke nochmal für das Angebot



Ja, ja: "Ich mache dann aber definitiv Fotos". 

Ich suche auch Bilder des Grand 7.0 in orange.


----------



## rudi81 (8. Juli 2009)

Mit dem ausweichen hat´s nicht ganz geklappt.
Aber nach dem ersten Schlamloch machts richtig spass 

Hahnenklee am 4.07.09


----------



## tlarinet (10. Juli 2009)




----------



## tlarinet (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## Schulle (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem "Alten 2006 ESX 6".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. Juli 2009)

Hier Bilder vom Wochenende, habe eine etwas längere Moseltour unternommen.
Der Calmont, der steilste Weinberg Europas sollte Ziel meiner Reise sein, also, los gehts

Am Samstag um 8.30 gings dann los, von Burgen aus nach Treis, von dort an sollte mich der Weg nach Beilstein führen.



Die ersten lockeren Höhenmeter auf den Valwiger Berg, zwischendrin immer mal ein schöner Blick auf Klotten und die Mosel.



Als Navi benutze ich das Handyprogramm apemap mit den Top50 Karten, denn ab Beilstein fahre ich quasi ins unbekannte 



oben angekommen



ab hier folge ich dem archäologischen Lehrpfad, eine breite Waldautobahn, die man mit hohem Tempo fahren kann. Dann folgt ein trailiger Weg runter nach Beilstein, super flowig zu fahren, deshalb habe ich auch nur am Ende bilder gemacht, einfach klasse.









Von Beilstein aus fahre ich durch die Briederner schweiz weiter nach Briedern, ein traumhafter Trail führt mich durch den steilen Hang









Nach dem scheinbar endlosen pfad erreiche ich glücklich das Mosel-örtchen briedern, hier raste ich kurz.






Entspannend rolle ich über den Radweg nach Senheim, ab hier will ich wieder an höhe gewinnen, um nach Neef zu kommen, dort will ich über die nächste Brücke nach Bremm, und dann rauf auf den Calmont.



ein traumhafter anstieg durch den Weinberg wartet auf mich, lehrreich wars auch noch


----------



## T!ll (13. Juli 2009)

Oben angekommen rückt mein Ziel, der Calmont, immer näher.






ich folge dem weg durch ein schönes tal nach Neef



man kann richtig fliegen lassen, ein breiter forstweg führt mich nach neef, ich mache einiges an zeit gut.



in neef angekommen, ich habe hunger, es ist mittagszeit.
mahlzeit!



die letzte Stärkung vor dem Calmont



Auf der neefer brücke sehe ich zum ersten mal mein ziel, den calmont. oben die kahle stelle ist ein toller aussichtspunkt, an dem ich mich hoffentlich bald befinde und mich auf den downhill freue.



vom uphill habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, aber ich habe mir wohl leider die steilste möglichkeit ausgesucht auf den calmont zu kommen, das war hart, aber so richtig hart.
oben angekommen muss ich dann erstmal rasten und die grandiose aussicht genießen 






ab hier folge ich dem calmont-höhenweg, immer wieder ein toller ausblick runter nach bremm und auf die mosel






dann beginnt der downhill nach eller, sehr flowig, ein paar felsigere abschnitte, aber alles in allem einfach genial, muss man mal gefahren sein!






den klettersteig befahre ich selbstverständlich nicht 




unten angekommen folge ich dem ellerbachtal, über den alten postweg gewinne ich wieder an höhe, um schließlich über einen kleinen Pfad nach Sehl zu kommen. hier endet der interessante teil der tour, ich rolle über den radweg zurück nach burgen.

am ende der reise stehen genau 77km auf der uhr, 5.30h reine Fahrzeit, es war einfach genial
hoffe es war interessant 
gruß


----------



## bene94 (13. Juli 2009)

Schöne Tour die du da hattest!
Wie sahs Höhenmeter technisch aus? Hattest ja nen schönen Ausblick.

mfG


----------



## zotty (13. Juli 2009)

hier mal meins vorher



nachher


----------



## Deleted 57670 (14. Juli 2009)

tolles Bike, die Hörnchen sehen baugleich aus wie die Originalcanyon ? kann das sein?


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Juli 2009)

Geiles Rad, wenn ich nur ein bissl mehr Kohle hätte.

Die Hörnchen sehen auch sehr ähnlich den Ritchey WCS.

Die Durin ist aber von der Rückholaktion nicht betroffen (gewesen)? Stichwort: Tauchrohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. Juli 2009)

@bene: ich glaube es waren rund 1600hm auf jeden fall genug


----------



## zotty (14. Juli 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> tolles Bike, die Hörnchen sehen baugleich aus wie die Originalcanyon ? kann das sein?



sind baugleich mit den extralight


----------



## zotty (14. Juli 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Die Durin ist aber von der Rückholaktion nicht betroffen (gewesen)? Stichwort: Tauchrohre.



sind getauscht worden


----------



## Ghoosa (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

grad mit nem kleinen Update fertig geworden. Ich Hope es gefällt 











HR folgt noch.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Juli 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> hier mal meins vorher
> 
> 
> 
> nachher



du fährst 2-fach?
welche abstufung`?
oder welche blätter sind es und woher bitte
danke


----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. Juli 2009)

Nein er fährt dreifach.
Schau dir das Bild nochmal genau an. In groß.
Dann siehst du es.


----------



## pjfa (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Juli 2009)

@pjfa: Zufrieden mit der Joplin? Ich überlege noch ob ich an mein ES9 auch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze packe...


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Juli 2009)

Oh man, pjfa. 
When i am looking at your first pic, i am getting hungry
But when i am looking down... i know why i have to go for a ride this evening ;]


----------



## Steubi (16. Juli 2009)

Muenchner Isartrails vor 10 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steubi (16. Juli 2009)

Schauinsland letzten Samstag, Aufstieg ziemlich heftig danach krasse 7km bergab nach Oberried (gelbes karo)!


----------



## pjfa (16. Juli 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @pjfa: Zufrieden mit der Joplin? Ich überlege noch ob ich an mein ES9 auch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze packe...



100% Zufrieden 

@ MUD´doc  Ride first, eat after


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## xpeterx (16. Juli 2009)

Wo entstand das Bild?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

auf dem Wank! 1780m üNN


----------



## zotty (17. Juli 2009)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Nein er fährt dreifach.
> Schau dir das Bild nochmal genau an. In groß.
> Dann siehst du es.



aufbau war 2 fach 22/36 als versuch(bild1). ging sehr schlecht. von 10 schaltversuchen max 2 gelungen. kette beim runterschalten meist zwischen den blättern gelandet.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chezjaques (18. Juli 2009)

tlarinet schrieb:


>



Hi, kannst Du das Bild mal größer draufstellen? Hast Du noch mehr Fotos?
Welche Rahmengröße ist es und was wiegt es?

chezjaques


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (19. Juli 2009)

@ Ghost-boy
Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Juli 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> @ Ghost-boy
> Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?



dürfte eine manitou nixon sein?!

@Ghost-boy sehr interessant, was mir aber nicht gefallen will ist 3. kettenblatt confused, sattel und vorbau, sonst


----------



## martin_k (19. Juli 2009)

Gestern brach mir der Bolzen der die Wippe mit dem Dämpfer des XC 6 aus 2007 verbindet. (Oder die Schraube verflüchtigte sich)

Da das Canyon Callcenter offensichtlich gerade viele Anfragen zu bearbeiten haben und ich das bike aber dringend brauche: Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich den Bolzen herbekomme? Oder einen passenden anderen? 

Ansonsten hol ich mir eine passende Schraube als Interimslösung.

merci






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Silly (19. Juli 2009)

Wen du das Tool drinnen lässt, gänge es doch auch?  (Ironie-Smiley)

Mhm, das sind spezielle Pass-Schrauben mit Kegelsitz + Kegelmama dazu. Ich wüsste nicht, wo es die sonst gäbe, außer von Canyon direkt. 

Mit ner Interims-Lösung machste vermutlich mehr an den Sitzen kaputt. 
Ich lass mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Juli 2009)

Ja is eine Nixon 160mm feinster Federweg.Auf der Ebene is das dritte Kettenblatt schon ganz praktisch. Vorbau ist ein Sunline V One Allmountain, einfach schön in echt.
Und der Sattel is bequem.


----------



## cos75 (20. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bike vom kumpel
> 
> gestern bei einem normalen trail ohne vorwarnung einfach in 2 !!! teile gebrochen. zum glück ist dem biker außer ein paar prellungen nichts weiter passiert .



Was ist den jetzt eigentlich hier draus geworden ? Was hat Canyon dazu gesagt ? Muss ich auch Angst haben, dass mein Rahmen einfach so auseinander bricht ? Gibts dann von Canyon ne Rückrufaktion ?

Oder war es doch ein heftiger Einschlag und es wurde hier nur versucht, mit der Geschichte einen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie zu bekommen ?


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2009)

Also das war Extos Bike.
das ist auf einem normalen Singletrail den ich schon häufig zusammen mit ihm gefahren bin passiert. Das Bike hat 2-3 mal Geräusche gemacht als wenn die Kette an den Rahmen schlägt und ist dann spontan auseinander gebrochen. Zum Glück war es weicher Waldboden und Exto hat nur ein paar Prellungen davongetragen.
Das Bike wurde an Canyon geschickt und Canyon hat eine Garantieregelung wg "angeblicher Überbelastung" abgelehnt.
Exto hat jetzt ein neues Bike aber nicht von Canyon.
Hier sein neues Bike mit dem er sehr glücklich ist:





Wir sind am Samstg zusammen gefahren und er hatte ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (20. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Bike wurde an Canyon geschickt und Canyon hat eine Garantieregelung wg "angeblicher Überbelastung" abgelehnt.


Merci für die Info. Ist er in der Vergangenheit mal mit dem Bike gegen nen Baum oder ähnliches gefahren ? Kannst mir auch ne PN schicken.


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste!
Das Bike ist zwar immer artgerecht gehalten worden, aber stumpfe Einschläge sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## cos75 (20. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste!
> Das Bike ist zwar immer artgerecht gehalten worden, aber stumpfe Einschläge sind mir nicht bekannt.


Dann kann es doch nur ein Materialfehler gewesen sein. Ich glaube ein Schrieb, in dem man versichert, das Bike nicht überlastet zu haben, reicht als Beweiß. Anders kannst du als Verbraucher sowas auch nicht beweisen, bzw. kann man doch nicht mehr verlangen. Canyon ist dann an der Reihe deine Aussage durch Beweise zu widerlegen. Also ich hätte es zumindest so versucht.

Ist ja schön das neue Cheetah, aber mit dem Verzicht auf nen Austauschrahmen, schreibt dein Kumpel Geld ab, dass ihm zusteht.

Sorry, dass ich da jetzt so drauf rumreite, aber wenn das stimmt, finde ich es schon extrem beunruhigend, wenn der Rahmen einfach so wegbrechen kann. Ist ja lebensgefährlich. Lutz hatte hier auch mal geschrieben, dass die Rahmen so konstruiert sind, dass sie bei Überlastung nur verbiegen und nicht durchbrechen.


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2009)

Aluminium ist nicht Dauerfest!
D. H, jeder Alurahmen bricht nach einer gewissen Zeit abhängig von der Belastung!
Wer einen dauerfesten Rahmen haben will muss einen Stahl oder Titanrahmen nehmen.
Ich habe ja mal was anständiges gelernt. (Werkstoffkunde und Bruchmechanik)
Wobei ich 3 Jahre wie bei Exto als zu kurz betracht.
Ich werde mir Extos Rahmen bei Gelegenheit mal näher anschauen wie der Bruch aussieht und dann wenn etwas auffälliges zu sehen ist ein Gutachten schreiben.

Gruß
Schappi
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 3rdtwin (20. Juli 2009)

Ob etwas dauerfest ist, oder nicht, hängt nicht (nur) vom Werkstoff ab. Wenn du Recht hättest, dürfte es gar keine Alurahmen geben.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Juli 2009)

bei Alu hat er leider Recht. Da gibts keine absolute Dauerfestigkeit. Klar ist "Dauerfestigkeit" auch eine Frage der Definition. Wöhlerlinien von Alu zeigen bei hoher Schwingspielzahl immernoch eine leicht abfallende Tendenz. Sprich die Schädigung wird bei geringer Belastung zwar sehr klein aber nicht null. Iwan brichts somit.

Alu hat durchaus seine Berechtigung. Ein Alu Rahmen gleichen Gewichts wie ein Stahlrahmen ist bruchempfindlicher, aber deutlich steifer. Wenn man den Fertigungsprozess im Griff hat, und bei der Auslegung keine Fehler macht kann man also tatsächlich ein besseres Steifigkeits-Gewichtsverhältnis erzielen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (20. Juli 2009)

Häää?
3rdtwin, wie meinst du das?
Schappi hat schon recht. Aluminium hält nicht ewig, je nach Legierung. Aber 3 Jahre ist zu wenig. 10-15 Jahre kann man von einem Rahmen dieser Art wohl mindestens erwarten. Bis dahin hat der Besitzer eh ein neues Bike gekauft. Denke ich jedenfalls.

Was ich seltsam finde ist die Bruchstelle. Wie mit dem Lineal gezogen und ohne Knickstellen. So sauber wie der Bruch aussieht bricht ein Aluminiumrohr eigentlich nicht.

Schappi, besteht die Möglichkeit das du mir mal 2, 3 saubere, scharfe Nahaufnahmen per PN schickst? Würde mir davon gern mal ein Bild machen. Wenn es keine Umstände macht.
Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## chris_da_masta (20. Juli 2009)

Bunter Hund:


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2009)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Häää?
> 3rdtwin, wie meinst du das?
> Schappi hat schon recht. Aluminium hält nicht ewig, je nach Legierung. Aber 3 Jahre ist zu wenig. 10-15 Jahre kann man von einem Rahmen dieser Art wohl mindestens erwarten. Bis dahin hat der Besitzer eh ein neues Bike gekauft. Denke ich jedenfalls.
> 
> ...



Exto wohnt leider 100km entfernt von mir. Ich sage ihm aber bescheid, daß er sich per PN bei dir meldet und dir Bilder schickt.
Ich habe die Bruchkanten auch bisher nicht persöhnlich gesehen, da ich an dem Tag als es passierte nicht dabei war.
Hier noch ein 2tes Bild von den Rahmen:


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde,

wenn hier schon in aller Öffentlichkeit über meinen "Fall" diskutiert wird, werd ich mich auch mal hier dazu äußern:

Zunächst, da hier die Frage auftauchte: Es gibt tatsächlich gestochen scharfe Fotos von dem Bruch, nur die stammen von Canyon. Deshalb werde ich sie hier nicht einstellen. Canyon scheint es auf eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung anzulegen, daher werde ich mich nicht der Gefahr aussetzen, irgendwelche Copyrights zu verletzen.

Der Rahmen wurde zu Canyon geschickt, dort "begutachtet" und für frei von Konstruktions- und sonstigen Mängeln befunden. Deshalb, so die Antwort auf mein Verlangen nach Gewährleistung, gehe man von einer Überbeanspruchung durch einen Fahrfehler oder eine nicht beachtete Vorschädigung aus. Die überaus kompetente Begründung war, dass es hunderte solcher Rahmen gäbe und dieses Schadensbild bisher nicht aufgetreten sei. Man bot mir daraufhin an, auf das Chrash-Replacement zurück zu greifen. 

Auf meinen Wiederspruch hin, wurde lediglich wiederum auf das Chrash-Replacement-Angebot verwiesen. Das war's.

Ich hab den Rahmen jetzt zurück (Canyon hat übrigens für den Rückversand 19,- berechnet und mir schriftlich viel Spaß mit meinem Canyon-Produkt gewünscht) und überlege, was ich jetzt weiter tue. Leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit, mich angemessen darum zu kümmern.

Nochmal: Es gab KEIN Unfallgeschehen! Ein Allerwelts-Singletrail, den wir hunderte Male mit unserer Truppe befahren haben. Mit völlig normaler Geschwindigkeit über ein Wurzelbrett, plötzlich ein Paar kurze, metallische Geräusche, zwei, drei Sekunden später verlassen Steuerrohr mit Gabel, Lenker und Vorderrad den Rest des Gefährtes...

... ob ihr trotzdem euren Gefährten trauen könnt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Wie ich mich entschieden hab', kann man ja weiter oben sehen.

Ehrlich, diese Entscheidung ist mir nicht leicht gefallen. Jeder meiner Bike-Kollegen hier wird bestätigen, dass ich mit meiner Else immer sehr zufrieden war. Den entgültigen Ausschlag hat dann aber der Umgang seitens Canyon mit der Sache gegeben: 

Über Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitungsdauer will ich mich hier nicht auslassen. Da gibt's ja schon genügend Lesestoff. Die Aroganz und Beiläufigkeit, mit der Herr Rosenbaum von Canyon meinen Gewährleistungsanspruch vom Tisch gewischt hat passt auf jedenfall in's Bild. Die gebetsmühlenartige Wiedeholung des CR-Angebotes und die Berechnung der Versandkosten waren da nur das Sahnehäubchen.

Dass ich mit meiner Entscheidung für einen Mitbewerber nicht ganz falsch gelegen habe, zeigt schon der Umstand, dass ich bisher bei jedem Anruf nach 10 Sekunden jemand kompetenten am Telefon hatte und eine Nachbesserung incl. Hin- und Rückversand kostenlos innerhalb FÜNF Werktagen erledigt war.

Soweit von mir...

Ich denke, mit dem Rest werde ich meinen Anwalt beschäftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Juli 2009)

@exto: kann dich voll verstehen. Ist echt unglaublich so mit der Kundschaft umzugehen. Auch ich habe mit Cheetah Bikes die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Supernetter Kontakt und schnelle unkomplizierte Bearbeitung. Außerdem scheint dort der Service am Tel. von den Technikern selber gemacht zu werden. Bei meinen Telefonaten hat ich immer jemanden am Telefon der Ahnung hatte. Echt Spitze. Würde dort auch nochmal kaufen.


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Aluminium ist nicht Dauerfest!
> D. H, jeder Alurahmen bricht nach einer gewissen Zeit abhängig von der Belastung!
> Wer einen dauerfesten Rahmen haben will muss einen Stahl oder Titanrahmen nehmen.



Oder was vernünftiges!

Mein Juchem Alu Hardtail habe ich seit 1990.  Es hat jetzt schon die 2. Federgabel 'verbraucht', wurde also zumindest in den letzten Jahren schon sehr gefordert. 
Das war auch der Grund mir endlich ein Fully zuzulegen. Von den Fahreigenschaften ist mein neues Canyon Nerve Am logischerweise weit überlegen, nicht jedoch das Gefühl an Sicherheit den Rahmen betreffend. Da habe ich bei dem Juchem doch erheblich mehr Vertrauen und würde sagen, dass da alles an dem Rahmen wegbricht, aber nicht der Rahmen selber. Der ist halt für heutige Verhältnisse mit ca. 2000g etwas schwerer, dafür würde ich ihm alles, aber auch wirklich alles was mit einem HT machbar ist, zutrauen. 

Das Gefühl wird auch immer bekräftigt, wenn mal wieder ein Steinchen gegen das Unterrohr knallt. Das hört man dann auch ganz deutlich am Klang, wie dünn die Rohre stellenweise sind.

Mit dem Juchem dachte ich immer: _Hoffentlich kommst du unten heile an!_
Mit dem Canyon denke ich immer: _Hoffentlich kommt das Bike unten heile an!_ 

Ich hoffe einfach, dass uns allen das erspart bleibt.


----------



## 3rdtwin (20. Juli 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> bei Alu hat er leider Recht. Da gibts keine absolute Dauerfestigkeit. Klar ist "Dauerfestigkeit" auch eine Frage der Definition. Wöhlerlinien von Alu zeigen bei hoher Schwingspielzahl immernoch eine leicht abfallende Tendenz. Sprich die Schädigung wird bei geringer Belastung zwar sehr klein aber nicht null. Iwan brichts somit.



Bei Aluminium spricht man von dauerfest, wenn das Bauteil 10^7 Lastspiele übersteht. Und 10^7 Lastspiele hat das Fahrrad mit Sicherheit noch nicht gesehen. Was ich nur sagen will ist, dass ein Bauteil (z.B. ein Fahrradrahmen) auch dann als dauerfest ausgelegt werden kann, wenn es aus Aluminium ist. Das ist eben auch ne Frage der Geometrie usw. und nicht nur des Wekstoffs.

Es fahren ja auch genug Beispiele rum, die das beweisen. Nach Schnappis Aussage Aluminium sei nicht dauerfest könnte man ja vermuten, dass es normal sei, dass ein Alu-Rahmen schon nach so kurzer Zeit im normalen Betrieb versagt. Aber wir wissen ja, dass das nicht so ist, von daher muss die Ursache eine andere sein.


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch ausdrÃ¼cklich gesagt, daÃ ich 3Jahre Lebensdauer als viel zu kurz erachte!

Jeder der WÃ¶hlerkurven von Werkstoffen kennt, weiÃ auch, daÃ die Anzahl von Lastzyklen in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit zur Belastung die zum Bruch fÃ¼hren eine starke nicht linearitÃ¤t zeigt. Bei Knapper Dimenionierung z.B Leichtbau in Kombination mit Toleranzschwankungen in den WandstÃ¤rken der Rohre kann das zu einem Schaden wie bei Exto fÃ¼hren wenn das Bike artgerecht bewegt wird.

Hier noch einmal eine ErklÃ¤rung der Dauerfestigkeit:
*Dauerfestigkeit  *
Dauerfestigkeit ist ein Begriff aus dem Gebiet der Festigkeit und bezeichnet die Belastungsgrenze, die ein dynamisch (z. B. schwingend) belasteter Werkstoff ohne nennenswerte ErmÃ¼dungserscheinungen bzw. Ausfallerscheinungen ertragen kann.


Haigh-DiagrammDie Dauerfestigkeit ist abhÃ¤ngig von der Art der auftretenden Belastung. Je nachdem, ob die Art der Belastung nur aus Druck, Zug und Druck, nur Zug oder zusÃ¤tzlich auch noch aus Biegung und Torsion besteht, Ã¤ndert sich ihre jeweilige HÃ¶he.

ZusÃ¤tzlich ist die statische Ruhelast, die sogenannte Mittelspannung zu beachten. Sie beeinflusst das Werkstoffverhalten enorm. AbhÃ¤ngig von der Mittelspannung spricht man von Wechselfestigkeit oder Schwellfestigkeit:

Die Wechselfestigkeit ist der Dauerfestigkeitswert, bei der die Mittelspannung Null ist.
Die Schwellfestigkeit ist der Dauerfestigkeitswert, bei der die Mittelspannung gleich dem Spannungsaussschlag ist.
Theoretisch kann man fÃ¼r jeden Werkstoff unendlich viele Dauerfestigkeitswerte â bestehend aus einer Mittelspannung und einem Spannungsausschlag â angeben. Im sogenannten Haigh-Diagramm wird die Dauerfestigkeit Ã¼ber dem SpannungsverhÃ¤ltnis R aufgetragen. R bezeichnet das VerhÃ¤ltnis von Unter- zu Oberspannung.

*Werkstoffe mit kubisch flÃ¤chenzentriertem Kristallgitter wie z. B. Aluminium zeigen diesen Grenzwert Ã¼brigens nicht. Hier ist auch bei geringen Belastungsamplituden âauf Dauerâ mit ErmÃ¼dungserscheinungen zu rechnen.*Bei SpannungsausschlÃ¤gen oberhalb der Dauerfestigkeit treten deutliche ErmÃ¼dungserscheinungen und SchÃ¤digungen auf, es wird nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Lastwechseln bis zum Bruch (Bruchschwingzahl) ertragen. Diese AbhÃ¤ngigkeit wird im WÃ¶hlerdiagramm dargestellt, eine Bemessungshilfe fÃ¼r ingenieurtechnische Auslegungen nach dem Prinzip der Betriebsfestigkeit. Zur Ermittlung der WÃ¶hlerlinie siehe auch WÃ¶hlerversuch.

Wird der Werkstoff so hoch belastet, dass er der Belastung nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang widersteht, so spricht man von Zeitfestigkeit. Diese wird in der Regel in einer bestimmten Anzahl von Schwingspielen angegeben, die dann in eine Zeitspanne umgerechnet werden.

Die Dauerfestigkeit wird unterschiedlich definiert. Werkstoffe, deren Proben im Versuch 2106 bis 109 Schwingspiele ohne Bruch ertragen, gelten als dauerfest.

Um die Dauerfestigkeit trotz geringer Teileanzahl im Versuch fÃ¼r GroÃserien (StÃ¼ckzahl > 1Mio) genÃ¼gend genau ermitteln zu kÃ¶nnen, sind zahlreiche Verfahren entwickelt worden, um hinreichend statistisch abgesicherte Kennzahlen zu ermitteln. Alternativ zur Bestimmung der Werkstoffeigenschaft kann die Dauerfestigkeit der Maschine auch mit Hilfe eines PrÃ¼fstandes ermittelt werden.

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## cos75 (21. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde,
> 
> wenn hier schon in aller Ãffentlichkeit Ã¼ber meinen "Fall" diskutiert wird, werd ich mich auch mal hier dazu Ã¤uÃern:
> 
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r das Statement. Ist schon interessant, ich glaube wenn Canyon den Schaden als Materialfehler akzeptieren wÃ¼rde, mÃ¼ssten Sie eine riesige RÃ¼ckrufaktion starten. Da werden Sie versuchen deinen Schaden mit allen Mitteln abzuwehren. Finde ich aber extrem krass, wenn das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit passiert...

Es gab hier aber schon mal so einen Fall, finde es leider nicht mehr. Da ist das Bike (auch 2006er ES/X) an der Bruchstelle von dir nur weggeknickt. Der Fahrer hat behauptet, er sei nur durch ein Schlagloch gefahren, war leider jemand aus dem Ausland, der schlecht deutsch konnte.

Ein paar andere Bilder von weggeknickten Rahmen (nicht gebrochen) schwirren hier auch noch rum, da sind aber die Fahrer gegen BÃ¤ume od. Ã¤hnliches gefahren.


----------



## varadero (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Dauerfestigkeit...
> Gruß
> Schappi


DANKE Herr Inscheniöa!!! 
Jetzt weis ich wieder, was mich in der Schule immer so ... hat! 

LG
Varadero 

PS: mein 2003er Nerve ES fährt, dank guter Pflege wie Du ja weist blah, übrigens immer noch!


----------



## exto (21. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gern vermeiden, dass diese Diskussion hier als eine Art Flame-War ausufert. Es geht mir auch nicht darum, mir eine Gewährleisting zu erzwingen, die mir nicht zusteht. Deshalb habe ich hier auch nichts zur Diskussion gestellt. Wenn man allerdings glaubt, im Zeitalter von Fotohandys und Internetforen liesse sich der Mantel des Schweigens über solche Ereignisse ausbreiten, ist das vielleicht ein bisschen optimistisch. 

Bilder von ESX Rahmen, die an genau der Stelle beschädigt sind gibt es nicht nur in diesem und anderen Foren zuhauf. Selbst bei den Deisterfreun.de (n) (und das ist ein sehr begrenzter Kreis von Bikern) ist ein solcher Schaden wenige Wochen vorher aufgetreten, allerdings an einem 07er Modell. Dass mein Rahmen während der Fahrt gebrochen ist, macht die Sache sicherlich etwas spektakulärer, aber von einem Eizelfall zu sprechen finde ich - gelinde gesagt - etwas unangemessen. Wenn man eine Rückrufaktion vermeiden will, was ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen noch nachvollziehen kann, gäbe es sicherlich Formen der Kommunikation und Einigung, die zur allseitigen Zufriedenheit beitragen könnten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Canyon darauf spekuliert, dass viele sich den juristischen Weg ersparen und die Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung bei diesem Vorgehen zumindest kurzfristig positiv ausfällt. Welche Auswirkungen das Streben nach kurzfristiger Gewinnmaximierung im Allgemeinen hat, kann man in epischer Breite der täglichen Berichterstattung in den Medien entnehmen.

Vor dem Hintergrund, dass wie auch hier zu lesen war (wenn ich mich recht erinnere 2007) schon Rahmen wegen abblätternder Schrift getauscht wurden, wundert mich das Ganze schon etwas. Wie gesagt: Bisher war ich immer zufriedener Kunde. Wenn ich hier sehe und lese, welche Mengen an Kaufkraft auf ein Ventil warten, kann ich kaum verstehen, dass nicht mehr Wert auf eine langfristige Zufriedenheit der Kundschaft gelegt wird. Ich bin sicherlich nicht ganz mittellos und habe im Laufe der Zeit locker fünfstellige Beträge für Anschaffung und Unterhalt meiner zur Zeit fünf Bikes ausgegeben und befinde mich damit offensichtlich in durchaus zahlreicher Gesellschaft. Deshalb denke ich, dass es durchaus in Zukunft spürbare Auswirkungen haben wird, wenn auf Markenbindung keinen Wert gelegt wird.

Wie schon gesagt: Ich habe durchaus schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht und ich denke daher, zumindest meine Kaufkraft wird sich in Zukunft andere Kanäle suchen


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> DANKE Herr Inscheniöa!!!
> Jetzt weis ich wieder, was mich in der Schule immer so ... hat!
> 
> LG
> ...



Das ist ja auch noch aus der Zeit vor der Leichtbau- Hype und du bist ein Hungerhaken.
Mein 2005er ES (als 0,1 tonner) hält genau so wie Flohs Schwesterbike bei seinen abenteuerlichen Ritten. Ich benutze mein ES aber nur noch für Touren und  das Torque für das Grobe.
Ich habe wie schon gesagt die Brüche an Exto's Bike noch nicht gesehen, bin aber sehr gespannt darauf. Es reicht ja schon das in einem Bereich die berechnete Wandstärke durch Toteranzüberschreitungen  zu dünn war um zu einem Schwingbruch zu führen.

In diesem Fall hat Exto als sehr loyaler Canyon Kunde die geballte 2009er Canyon Aroganz (oder Überforderung?) zu spüren bekommen und hat genau das Gegenteil vom Canyon Verhalten bei einem neuen Hersteller (Cheeta) erlebt.
Ich kann daher (auch als Besitzer von 2 Canyons) seine Entscheidung nachvollziehen und habe ihn und sein neues Bike in freier Natur bei artgerechter Haltung erleben dürfen. Die werden noch sehr sehr glücklich die Beiden (hoffentlich liest das nicht Maren. )
Gruß aus dem sonnigen und warmen Norden in den regnerischen Süden
Schappi


----------



## 3rdtwin (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ausdrücklich gesagt, daß ich 3Jahre Lebensdauer als viel zu kurz erachte!
> 
> Jeder der Wöhlerkurven von Werkstoffen kennt, weiß auch, daß die Anzahl von Lastzyklen in Abhängigkeit zur Belastung die zum Bruch führen eine starke nicht linearität zeigt. Bei Knapper Dimenionierung z.B Leichtbau in Kombination mit Toleranzschwankungen in den Wandstärken der Rohre kann das zu einem Schaden wie bei Exto führen wenn das Bike artgerecht bewegt wird.



Sag ich doch: Entscheidend ist nicht nur der Werkstoff, sondern auch die Geometrie. Und es ist möglich einen Dauerfesten Aluminiumrahmen herzustellen, wobei Dauerfest heißt, dass er 10^7 Lastspiele übersteht. Da kannste jetz noch so viel aus Wikipedia kopieren 

Naja, wir sollten es dabei belassen, schließlich soll das hier ne Gallerie sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iznogoud (21. Juli 2009)

Galllerie, oder bietet jemand mehr?


----------



## Trek8700 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
also ich weis nicht recht ob ich das jetzt hätte lesen sollen oder nicht. Ich war eigenltich davon überzeugt, bis heute, dass mein replacement für meinen Klassiker Trek8700 aus dem Jahre 1992 aus dem Hause Canyon kommt. Nach alle diesen Berichten über die Kundenfreundlichkeit und das mangelhafte Entgegenkommen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. 
Ich weis jetzt leider nicht zu was ich mich entschliessen soll. 
Schade.


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2009)

Hier mein Nerve ES aus der legendären ersten Serie von 2005.
Ich habe noch nicht gehört, das aus dem Jahrgang ein Rahmen gebrochen ist.
aber ich glaube auch, das da die Wandstärken der Rohre noch etwas dicker waren:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## benne1989 (22. Juli 2009)

Iznogoud schrieb:


> Galllerie, oder bietet jemand mehr?


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juli 2009)

Diese Gallier vergällen einem auch alles! 


G.


----------



## star17 (23. Juli 2009)

wenn ich sowas vor meiner Bestellung gehört hätte, hätte ich mit Sicherheit kein canyon bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek8700 (23. Juli 2009)

star17 schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas vor meiner Bestellung gehört hätte, hätte ich mit Sicherheit kein canyon bike


 
Ja genau in diesem Konflikt stecke ich. Auf der einen Seite sind die Testergebnisse gut der Mtb und Sie werden überall gelobt auch die Qualität. Wenn man jetzt sagt gut das kann mal passieren mit dem Schaden, aber hört jetzt das Verhalten der Firma da weis ich auch nicht ob man das Risiko eingehen sollte. 
Was hättest Du den gekauft als Alternative?


----------



## Centi (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt lass Dich nicht verrückt machen, solche Horrorgeschichten findest Du bei jeder Firma sei es Trek, Steppenwolf, Centurion, Rotwild... ! Und sehr oft ist es wirklich die Schuld der Fahrer (bitte keine Post von angepissten mit Rahmenbruch - ich sagte oft, nicht immer), die z.B. Ihr leichtes CC-Hardtail zum Tricksen nehmen und sich wundern wenn die Sitzstreben brechen oder einfach läute die keine Fahrtechnik besitzen und  über jeden noch so großen Felsen im Sitzen drüber rauschen... Solche Leute beschweren sich dann auch in Foren, das Ihr Reifen so furchtbar schlecht ist sie ständig Plattfüße haben und ihn niemals weiterempfehlen würden. 

Habe übrigens auch vor ein paar Tagen ein Canyon Nerve XC bestellt!


----------



## Trek8700 (23. Juli 2009)

Danke, das Hilft mir und da ist bestimmt was dran was Du schreibst. Ja ich denke Du hast recht.


----------



## star17 (23. Juli 2009)

Also dass mal was kaputt geht - ok, sollte sicher nicht sein, aber passiert überall. Aber dann kommts eben drauf an, wie man mit seinen Kunden umgeht, und das ist entscheidend. Und daher meine Entscheidung oben - und die steht. Wie es bei anderen ist, weiss ich nicht, aber SO will ich das auf keinen Fall erleben im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## tom23" (23. Juli 2009)

irgendwann hat mal ein Canyon Mitarbeiter, ich glaube Lutz, vielleicht auch Staabi, geschrieben, dass zwar die Dellengefahr bei einigen Rahmen, insbesondere den leichteren Alumodellen, hierzu zählen sicherlich auch AM/XC, aufgrund der dünnen Wandstärken, höher ist, dass aber mit repräsentativen Kräften die Dinger nicht kleinzukriegen wären.

So, wie es den Rahmen von exto zerlegt hat, muss ich mich doch sehr wundern, wie er behandelt wird!


----------



## clou (23. Juli 2009)

gibts schon 2010er Bilder?


----------



## exto (23. Juli 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> Habe übrigens auch vor ein paar Tagen ein Canyon Nerve XC bestellt!



Wenn du das dann mal irgendwann hast, komm doch mal in den Deister und fahr ne Runde mit. Danach reden wir bei nem netten Weizen noch mal über Fahrtechnik...


----------



## Trek8700 (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn du das dann mal irgendwann hast, komm doch mal in den Deister und fahr ne Runde mit. Danach reden wir bei nem netten Weizen noch mal über Fahrtechnik...
> 
> was hast Du den eigentlich jetzt mit dem kaputten gemacht? Du hast Dir zum einen ein neues Mtb von einer anderen Firma gekauft, richtig?
> Mich wundert etwas das Canyon hier sich überhaupt nicht gemeldet hat in dem Forum. Gab es Da keine Reaktionen?


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Juli 2009)

Nun macht mal alle nicht hier die Pferde scheu.
JEDES Bike kann brechen. 
Als ich ´07 mein ESX neu hatte und es einem Bekannten zeigte, war der am jammern, 
dass er sein BIGHIT geschrottet hat. 
Hinterbau-Strebe, kurz hinterm Umlenkpunkt, richtig schön durchgebrochen als er in 
Willingen war. Er musterte mein Bike und sagte, dass die Stelle an meinem Canyon viel
besser geschweißt wäre und haltbarer aussähe. 
Und? Gab es dort ein Aufschrei in der Specialized-Gemeinde? Nö 
die haben sich wohl schon damit abgefunden =]P

*Freut euch alle lieber, dass Exto nicht mehr passiert ist!!!*
Ich finds halt schade, dass er kein ESX mehr hat und hier im Canyon -Subforum vertreten ist.
Dafür wird er in Merxhausen mit dem Cheetah auffallen Sage dann dort den Deisterfreunden Hallo =]

So, Gallerie-Posts:
Nix dolles von gestern abend, aber hauptsache Fotooo...




Kleiner Pfad, denn ich gestern gefunden habe
(dolle Bildquali dank Handy und Regenwetter)




14 Wege weiter, 2 mal verfahren, 1 Kneipp-Schlammpackung mehr
und dann inner Sackgasse fand ich das hier...
Beim Umkehren wäre ich fast in die Hauer gefahren *urgh*
Bevor einer Nachfragt: Nein, es blieb dort liegen!


----------



## rudi81 (24. Juli 2009)

grüße aus dem Harz und morgen gehts wieder nach Braunlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2009)

mal meins wieder  nun mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau. Bald kommen die Hopescheiben auch noch dran.


----------



## Temtem (24. Juli 2009)

Tolles Nerv sieht geil aus


----------



## simdiem (25. Juli 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Tolles Nerv sieht geil aus



Jup, bin gleicher Meinung!


----------



## rudi81 (25. Juli 2009)

in aktion


----------



## macmac (26. Juli 2009)

War´n heut mal wieder auf´n Dreisessel.....natürlich beide mit CANYON´s


----------



## tom23" (26. Juli 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> mal meins wieder  nun mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau. Bald kommen die Hopescheiben auch noch dran.



war heute auf der Bike expo mal am suntour Stand, die Gabeln sind mal richtig geil. Komme aber erst mal nicht in den Genuß, eine zu fahren, denn meine Fox tut immer noch brav ihren Dienst.


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2009)

Meine tut auch noch ihren Dienst wie am 1. Tag. Allerdings im Bike meines Bruders


----------



## tom23" (26. Juli 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Meine tut auch noch ihren Dienst wie am 1. Tag. Allerdings im Bike meines Bruders



du meinst fox Nr. 2. Deine Suntour tut am Nerve Nr. 2 Ihren Dienst


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2009)

mein Reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (27. Juli 2009)

Seit letzter Woche meins ...

Canyon Nerve XC 6.0

http://www.directupload.net





http://www.directupload.net









Bike macht Laune!


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juli 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> mal meins wieder  nun mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau. Bald kommen die Hopescheiben auch noch dran.



werden die Gabelknöpfe noch eloxiert?
stört die Optik ein wenig, btw warum eigentlichandere?
Gewicht? Optik?


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

Met87, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe und noch auf deine PLZ gucke dann ist das Bild doch sicherlich in Hausen am Hausberg entstanden?!


----------



## Met87 (28. Juli 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Met87, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe und noch auf deine PLZ gucke dann ist das Bild doch sicherlich in Hausen am Hausberg entstanden?!


 
Richtig!  Da fahre ich gerne immer mal rauf!  Schön das hier jemand die Gegend kennt


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

Bin selbst oft da oben


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Juli 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche meins ...
> 
> Canyon Nerve XC 6.0



Hast du die Reifen schon getauscht oder warum wird das XC 6.0 nicht mehr mit Nobbys ausgeliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (28. Juli 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hast du die Reifen schon getauscht oder warum wird das XC 6.0 nicht mehr mit Nobbys ausgeliefert?


 

Nein habe nichts getauscht! Wurde so geliefert! Habe darauf hin bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt : Wieso kein Nobby Nic? ... Da wusste der Mann am Telefon auch nicht so wirklich bescheid, sagte aber das die Reifen keinen nennenswerten Unterschied machen würden! Also habe ich es dabei belassen! Ich meine er hätte sogar gesagt, dass der Rocket Ron etwas hochwertiger wäre ... Ist das Richtig?????

grüße Met87


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

Das kommt darauf an, was du fährst. Im Nassen ist er imho dem Nobby Nic unterlegen und schmiert gern mal weg. Auf trockenem Untergrund ist er aufgrund des geringeren Rollwiderstandes besser zu fahren...

Von Hochwertiger kann nicht die Rede sein. Es kommt immer auf die Bedürfnisse des Fahrers an. Siehe hierzu der RoRo Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328000&highlight=Rocket+Ron


----------



## knuspi (28. Juli 2009)

Der Rocket Ron ist in keinster weiße hochwertiger. Er ist von der Verarbeitsungsqualität sicher mit dem NobbyNic gleichzusetzen, aber für einen anderen Verwendungszweck ausgelegt. Der Nobby ist ein Tourenreifen, der Rocketron ein Marathonreifen. Der ist zwar sehr leicht und hat (im trockenen) auch einen guten Grip, aber sobald es etwas matschig wird bekommst du damit deine Probleme. Außerdem ist er absolut nicht pannensicher und nutzt sich schneller ab.


----------



## torisch (28. Juli 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche meins ...
> 
> Canyon Nerve XC 6.0


Bremsleitung vorn würde ich ja an die Gabelinnenseite verlegen, weiß nicht, warum die Canyon-Monteure die immer so verlegen? 
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mein 7.0er hat jetzt 2500km runter und wird mich hoffentlich nächste Woche sicher über die Alpen bringen!


----------



## Met87 (28. Juli 2009)

Servus....

Danke schonmal für die Antworten bezüglich Rocket Ron vs. Nobby Nic

Seit ihr der Meinung ich sollte doch nochmal bei Canyon anrufen und anfragen... wobei der Reifen natürlich jetzt schon gefahren wurde!!!





torisch schrieb:


> Bremsleitung vorn würde ich ja an die Gabelinnenseite verlegen, weiß nicht, warum die Canyon-Monteure die immer so verlegen?
> Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mein 7.0er hat jetzt 2500km runter und wird mich hoffentlich nächste Woche sicher über die Alpen bringen!


 
Ähmm okay .. hast du vielleicht mal ein Bild von deinem 7.0er... dann sehe ich wie genau du die Leitung gelegt hast!!!

Thx Met87


----------



## torisch (28. Juli 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Ähmm okay .. hast du vielleicht mal ein Bild von deinem 7.0er... dann sehe ich wie genau du die Leitung gelegt hast!!!
> 
> Thx Met87


Naja, das 7.0 hat ja ne Fox-Gabel und da wird die Bremsleitung von Canyon scheinbar standardmäßig innen geführt. 



Du mußt bei deinem einfach mal den Bremssattel abschrauben, dann den Sattel samt Leitung von vorn innen an der Gabelinnenseite entlang führen und Sattel wieder anschrauben+ausrichten, fertig.


----------



## Met87 (28. Juli 2009)

Werde es mal bei Gelegenheit angehen ... 

Danke für den Tipp!

Aber auch merkwürdig, dass sie bei Fox Gabeln innen lang laufen und bei RS Gabeln außen !!!


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Juli 2009)

ich fahr ne reba und hab die leitung auch innen, hat für mich was mit schaden durch abriss zu tun und ist nicht herstellerspezifisch


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

Cool! 
Schwarz mit rot kommt immer gut. Wie fahren sich denn die Big Bettys auf dem Nerve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juli 2009)

auf trockenem waldboden und felsigen stellen ganz gut. auf losem untergrund und feuchtem boden solala. werde als nächstes den minion testen. ist für vorne schon bestellt. die hintere betty muss auch dringend entsorgt werden, nur am rutschen an steilstücken...

edit: also am rutschen, weil sie mittlerweile zu viele trails gesehen hat, nicht weil sie schlecht ist


----------



## rob acid (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Hier mal mein neues in L. Schon leicht überarbeitet




und noch nen Schnappschuss




MfG Rob


----------



## BillGehts (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja nun mal wirklich interessant. Wenn exto mit dem Bike irgendwo dagegen gefahren wäre, hätte man Verformungen am Rahmen sehen müssen. Wie hier aber eindeutig zu sehen ist handelt es sich um einen glatten Durchbruch. Hier wird sich Canyon nicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen können.

Bei Rahmenbrüchen wie diesem werden die Bikemagazine auch immer hellhörig. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und vor allem Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Iznogoud (29. Juli 2009)

BillGehts, immer zur Stelle wenns negatives über Canyon zu berichten gibt. 


BillGehts schrieb:


> Bei Rahmenbrüchen wie diesem...


Da spricht der Fachmann.


----------



## decline (29. Juli 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun mal wirklich interessant. Wenn exto mit dem Bike irgendwo dagegen gefahren wäre, hätte man Verformungen am Rahmen sehen müssen.



sowas hängt auch von der verwendeten aluminiumlegierung ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Mettwurst82: bike sieht spitze aus!!!


----------



## MiLau (30. Juli 2009)

gestern auf Penkenjoch (2095 m) Mayrhofen Österreich


----------



## renntiger (30. Juli 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> War´n heut mal wieder auf´n Dreisessel.....natürlich beide mit CANYON´s



@macmac: Soso, Du warst also wieder auf dem Dreisessel mit dem Torque, darf ich fragen, wo Du dann damit runter gefahren bist? Wanderweg Nr. 10 ist seit neuestem eine Sandautobahn... Für's Tourque scheint mir da genau ein Weg prädestiniert...


----------



## Loddz (30. Juli 2009)

Ja erzähl uns mal bitte wo du vom Penkenjoch runtergefahren bist (oder vom Penken generell). Gibt sicher ne Menge versteckte Möglichkeiten und in 2 Wochen bin ich zum ersten Mal mit dem Nerve dort


----------



## Klebstoff (30. Juli 2009)

rob acid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mal mein neues in L. Schon leicht überarbeitet
> 
> 
> ...



sieht toll aus in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. Juli 2009)

Das sieht man auch oben auf dem Bild.  Immer diese Bilder-Zitate...


----------



## rob acid (30. Juli 2009)

> Das sieht man auch oben auf dem Bild. Immer diese Bilder-Zitate...



Das ist ja schließlich ne Gallerie, da gehören bilder rein.Von mir aus zitiert mein bild noch öfters

fast hätt ichs vergessen





Klebstoff schrieb:


> sieht toll aus in weiß



DANKE!


----------



## Co1n (31. Juli 2009)

hier ma meins auf aktuellem stand. nächste woche gehts auf den rennsteig. ist den jemand hier schon komplett gefahren und kann evtl. etwas berichten?






cheers


----------



## mogjo53 (31. Juli 2009)

geiles bike...
aber der sattel sieht brutal aus. nix bequemes.


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. Juli 2009)

aber das stört einen ja gottseidank nur wenn man es benutzt.


----------



## Co1n (31. Juli 2009)

mogjo53 schrieb:


> geiles bike...
> aber der sattel sieht brutal aus. nix bequemes.



naja ne couch isses eben nich . bin jetz aber 3 monate den speedneedle marathon gefahren und der hat gut gepasst! nächste woche wird zeigen, ob der normale auch so gut sitzt .

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (1. August 2009)

@ Coin
Ich wohne am Rennsteig.
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Je nach Gusto.
Der Original Rennsteig ist 169 km lang und sehr trailig.
Die Radweg-Version ist Humaner (ca. 190km lang).
Ich empfehle dir einen Mix aus beiden Varianten.
Wir (ca. 5-7 Teilnehmer) fahren das im September. Wir wollen das an einem Tag durchziehen (die meisten fahren aber 2 Etappen). Das wird wohl sehr hart werden.
Es geht halt ständig rauf und runter. Sind ca. 3500 hm insgesamt. Von Blankenstein nach Hörschel ist es etwas einfacher.

Wenn du noch was wissen willst, frag einfach. Aber nicht hier, sonst meckert wieder jemand.
Lieber per PM oder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321621

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Spaß, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## .t1mo (3. August 2009)

Sieht einfach richtig gut aus dein Hobel Co1n!


----------



## GerhardO (3. August 2009)

Torki mal anders:






[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## unchained (3. August 2009)

so meins


----------



## .t1mo (3. August 2009)

Macht sich wirklich toll mit der Durolux und den Hope Scheiben. Passen die eigentlich problemlos in sämtliche Bremsen?


----------



## erkan1984 (4. August 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Macht sich wirklich toll mit der Durolux und den Hope Scheiben. Passen die eigentlich problemlos in sämtliche Bremsen?



würde mich auch interessieren, zumal es doch keine 185er Hoper scheiben Gibt?!
Hast du da einfach nen Anderen Adapter genommen?


----------



## unchained (4. August 2009)

Danke. 

Jungs, es gibt 185er Scheiben von Hope. Das sind die originalen Avid-Juicy-Adapter die ich verwendete. Hab sie bei meinem lokalen Händler bestellt, der wiederum zuvor beim Hope-Service nachgefragt hat. Die Scheiben, vorallem die runden sind jederzeit und in jeder Größe verfügbar. 
Lediglich der Preis kann abschrecken ....


----------



## .t1mo (4. August 2009)

Das stimmt schon, der Preis ist wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern. Ist aber generell bei Scheiben mit farbigem Spyder so. Die zweiteiligen Formula R1 Scheiben kosten ja auch "etwas" mehr...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. August 2009)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## jedy (5. August 2009)

hey ruhrpottbiker!

bist du sicher, dass dein dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist? der ring ist ja ganz schön weit oben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. August 2009)

Ja, bin heute nur Wald- und Schotterwege gefahren. Der war schonmal tiefer


----------



## jedy (5. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ja, bin heute nur Wald- und Schotterwege gefahren. Der war schonmal tiefer



naja ich fahr auch immer "waldwege" 

dann passts ja ...


----------



## fx:flow (6. August 2009)

nahezu identisch mit dem katalog-rad. tacho ist nun auch dran.


----------



## macmac (6. August 2009)

renntiger schrieb:


> @macmac: Soso, Du warst also wieder auf dem Dreisessel mit dem Torque, darf ich fragen, wo Du dann damit runter gefahren bist? Wanderweg Nr. 10 ist seit neuestem eine Sandautobahn... Für's Tourque scheint mir da genau ein Weg prädestiniert...



@renntiger: Muß mich grad tierisch aufregen.
Wie soll ich den diesen ironischen Kommentar bewerten?
Gibt´s für Torque´s eigens ausgeschilderte Strecken....dann entschuldige
wenn ich diese nicht immer benutze
Zudem gibt es rund um dem Dreisessel bestimmt ein halbes Dutzend geeignete Torque-Strecken (was immer du darunter verstehst), und das sind nur die, die ich kenne.

P.S. Ein Torque is immer noch ein ENDURO...darunter gehören auch Tourenfahrten und nicht immer nur harter Bikeparkeinsatz. Also ich denke ich darf auch mal ne Strecke fahren, die eigentlich für ein NERVE is.


----------



## smudo110 (6. August 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> nahezu identisch mit dem katalog-rad. tacho ist nun auch dran.



wird wieder mal zeit für nen neuen gummi am heck


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2009)

Wenn schon schwarz-gesprenkelt, dann bitte auch mal in weiß-gesprenkelt.


----------



## macw (6. August 2009)

Mein CF
Nun endlich mit schwarzer Gabel


----------



## Met87 (8. August 2009)

Heute kleine Tour gemacht ... Butzbach --> Forsthaus --> Hausberg --> Hubertus --> Hausberg --> Hoch Weisel --> Butzbach 

Bilanz 40km und kein Plan wieviel Höhenmeter ...

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Nerve XC 6.0









Dabei diesen wirklich netten Trail gefunden ...






Hat Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## androsch5378 (9. August 2009)

.unterwegs mit meinem treuen wegbegleiter in den französischen alpen ( Avoriaz 05.30).....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (9. August 2009)

Schöne Stimmung und FRX stolz erhobenen Hauptes!
Ist das ne Holzfeller Kurbel? Meine am SX is auch so abgewetzt. Bissl schade bei so teueren Parts


----------



## androsch5378 (9. August 2009)

....hehhe... ja ist ne Holzfeller ja aber nach der dritten Saison und sehr viel einsatz darfs sie ein bischen benuzt aussehen......







Bikepark Les Gets ( France )...........


----------



## .t1mo (10. August 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Heute kleine Tour gemacht ... Butzbach --> Forsthaus --> Hausberg --> Hubertus --> Hausberg --> Hoch Weisel --> Butzbach



Da haben wir uns wohl wieder mal verpasst. 
Ich war gestern oben und hab noch zwei Canyonfahrer aus Butzbach am Turm getroffen...


----------



## Met87 (10. August 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns wohl wieder mal verpasst.
> Ich war gestern oben und hab noch zwei Canyonfahrer aus Butzbach am Turm getroffen...


 
Hehe .... man wird sich bei Gelegenheit sicher mal treffen

bis denne


----------



## ritzratz (10. August 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> hier mal meins vorher
> 
> 
> 
> nachher


 
Hallo Zotty,

wie bist Du mit deinem Bike ( Rahmen / Gabel Magura Durin ) zufrieden ?

Bin an dem aktuellen Grand Canyon CF 9.0 ( Magura Durin / SRAM X0 / Formula R1 / Mavic Crossmax SLR ) interessiert, habe aber leider in diesem Forum bisher wenig Erfahrungsberichte zum Carbon Rahmen Grand Canyon CF9.0 entdecken können.

Würde mich über deinem oder andere Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen !
Gruß
Wayne


----------



## zotty (10. August 2009)

hier das neuste bild von meiner rakete aktuelles gewicht so wie auf dem bild zu sehen 8.200 gramm ist das geil



 wenn ich nun auch noch so fotografieren könnte wie ihr alle hier ..... es wär kaum aus zu halten.
nun zur eigentlichen frage:ich bin immer auf der suche nach dem ultimativen was gewicht- leistung und haltbarkeit angeht. was du auf dem bild siehst ist stand der technik von heute. es gibt im moment nicht besseres meines erachtens zu kaufen. ich wiege ca. 80kg und das teil setzt mich alten mann, sowas von in bewegung, das ich darüber nachdenke mir einen bremsfallschirm zu kaufen nein im ernst kann dir nur dazu raten. würde nur von der SL federvariante abstand nehmen. habe RLC, terralogic, motion control und absolut gefahren, aber bei einem hardtail ist der lenkerlockout das beste. nichts kann wer besser entscheiden was die gabel tun soll als du selbst.
der rahmen ist super verarbeitet und die optic in schwarz ist obwohl kein sichtcarbon verwendet wurde sehr chic!
die dämpfunseigenschaften des rahmens sind auch absolut top, obwohl die test nur von dem 27,2 sattelstützen durchmesser so schwärmen. ich habe 30,9mm und das ist super.
bin auch mal 4 std das scale gefahrenmir tat alles weh. wollte nur wieder auf mein epic.
so nun noch die sitzposition, man sitz im rahmen perfekt. da steigt nichts am berg und bergab bekommt man niemals überschlagsgefühle.
wenn die jungs bei canjon das noch in den griff bekommen würden, ein bike wie dieses, am anfang der saison verfügbar zu haben. sie würden das geld mit der schubkarre aus dem laden holen. ich hatte mein bike am 15.12.2008 bestellt und am 1.7.2009 abholen dürfen. weisste bescheid!!
ich bin kein mitarbeiter von canjon und ein überzeugter specialized biker, aber dieses teil kannste kaufen.
gruss uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (11. August 2009)

Wirklich ein tolles Bike - ich konnte am Wochenende das CF 9.0 in weiß live erleben. Sieht wirklich klasse aus - tolle Detaillösungen und schön verarbeitet. Einzig die arme Durin sieht im oversize Steuerrohr etwas verloren aus


----------



## macw (11. August 2009)

Wirklich sehr schick das Bike.
Muss mich leider mit dem vorgänger zufrieden geben.
Was war an der SL auszusetzen?


----------



## ritzratz (11. August 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> hier das neuste bild von meiner rakete aktuelles gewicht so wie auf dem bild zu sehen 8.200 gramm ist das geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Zotty,

danke für Deinen detaillierten Bericht ! 

Habe heute in der neuen "Bike 09/09" die 2010er Vorschau vom Cube "Reaction Carbon" und vom "Merida O.Nine" gesehen. Scheinen auch zwei interessante Hardtails zu sein. Gerade auch Cube glänzt immer wieder durch ein super Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.

Schau mer mal ! 
Gruß

Wayne


----------



## zotty (12. August 2009)

macw schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schick das Bike.
> Muss mich leider mit dem vorgänger zufrieden geben.
> Was war an der SL auszusetzen?



hat nichts mit der gabel an sich zu tun, sondern mit der idee die hinter SL steht.  finde das gerade bei einem hardtail man selbst bestimmen muss wann auf oder zu. bei einer SL habe ich keine chance auf z.b. kopfsteinpflaster oder wurzelteppich zu bestimmen gelockt zu sein.das ist etwas was mich sehr stört. leider muss man dann die 200g mehr gewicht und diese schei... optik von einem lenkerlockout in kauf nehmen.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. August 2009)

zotty schrieb:


> hier das neuste bild von meiner rakete aktuelles gewicht so wie auf dem bild zu sehen 8.200 gramm ist das geil



was ist denn das für eine rahmengröße bitte?


----------



## torisch (12. August 2009)

Letzte Woche Transalp mit dem XC hinter mich gebracht, einfach nur geil, anstrengend, aber keine Panne und sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## ritzratz (12. August 2009)

Hallo Zotty,

was hälst Du vom Specialized Stumpjumper XC Expert Carbon Hardtail als Alternative zum Canyon ?

Konnte bis zum bisherigen Zeitpunkt noch kein Hardtail zur Probe fahren, der nächste Händler ist ca. 60 Km von meinem Wohnort entfernt. Habe Probleme mit dem Canyon, daß Rad ohne Probefahrt zu ordern. Das ist überhaupt das grösste Problem bei Canyon, bzw. bei Direktversendern.

Gruß
Wayne


----------



## zotty (13. August 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine rahmengröße bitte?



rahmen ist grösse L und das gewicht ist incl. pedale


----------



## zotty (13. August 2009)

ritzratz schrieb:


> Hallo Zotty,
> 
> was hälst Du vom Specialized Stumpjumper XC Expert Carbon Hardtail als Alternative zum Canyon ?
> 
> ...



als fan von specialized würde ich heute immer das s-works als rahmen frame nehmen und den rest nach geldbeutel aufbauen bzw. verbessern. die farbcombi in weiss die es in deutscland nicht gibt, wäre meins vieleicht geworden. muss aber zu geben das ich das 2009 noch nie gefahren bin. hatte es aber als frame ohne alles in der hand. Grrrrrrrrrrrr, das hat sich richtig wertig angefühlt, kann es auch nicht anders beschreiben. was mich an der optic von 2009 stört ist, das der rahmen wie ein pflitzebogen aussieht und sehr an das corratec erinnert. 
das canyon hat meiner meinung nach die besseren ideen in den rahmen gebaut. mein kauftip für 2009  canyon cf


----------



## Austrian Beduin (13. August 2009)

Hi! tolle Bikes sind da zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (14. August 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/pjfalves/COCPortugalReconIIIEncontro#


----------



## ChrisKing (14. August 2009)

so, hier mal paar bilder von meinem nerve xc 6.0, was ich heute abgeholt hab. 

is noch arg ungewohnt, weil ich vom trial komm und daher ein bockhartes, ungefedertes rad gewohnt bin. lenker/vorbau kombi is auch nich so das gelbe vom ei, auch was die geo angeht - werd da noch was ändern glaub ich.. clickies kommen die tage auch noch dran..

ach ja, die gabelkrone is entgegen der bilder auf der canyon seite, weiß statt schwarz.. hätt in schwarz glaub ich besser ausgesehen..


----------



## knuspi (15. August 2009)

Finde die weiße Gabelkrone garnicht mal so schlecht. Glaube, das sieht am weißen Bike besser aus.

Was mich wundert ist, dass jetzt wohl wieder die "alten" Oro-Scheiben verbaut werden. Vielleicht Restbestände?!


----------



## eightball28 (15. August 2009)

nachdem hier die Lux Abteilung einwenig zu kurz kommt, zeig ich nochmal meins
ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Klebstoff (15. August 2009)

ja gefällt


----------



## MiLau (15. August 2009)

sehr nett!!!! gefällt sehr gut nich immer nur die Torques


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

Ihr könnt ruhig noch mehr Fotos posten. Langweile mich ein bißchen.

Mache nämlich seit gestern eine Zwangspause, weil meine Elixir den Geist aufgegeben hat. Und das bei allerfeinstem Bike Wetter am WE .

Muß mich echt beherrschen, dass ich nicht doch fahre. Aber das Nerve geht berab so gut, dass es mit nur einer Bremse fatale Folgen hätte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hodenheidi (15. August 2009)

dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl:





...das Bike wollte nicht fotogen stehenbleiben, und ich hatte noch so ein leichtes rütteln in den fingern 






1x Nerve 7.0 in der Toskana nähe Siena


----------



## T!ll (16. August 2009)

Mehr Bilder? Kein Problem

Gestern auf dem Rothaarsteig (Westerwaldvariante)
Startpunkt Langenaubach, dann zur Fuchskaute, über Lützeln/Wasserscheide zur Kalteiche und zurück über Haigerseelbach.




Fuchskaute, höchster Berg des Westerwaldes (654m)








Ketzerstein bei Liebenscheid




Geniale Aussicht über Oberdresselndorf




Lützeln, Kriegsgefallenendenkmal




Ein bisschen Posen muss ja auch sein








Das Ende der Tour oberhalb von Haiger/Allendorf





Nach 52km und genug Höhenmetern erreiche ich die Heimat wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (16. August 2009)

Mein Nerve Es 7


----------



## stick007 (16. August 2009)

Mal ein älteres Bike:
Nerve ES 6 Modell 2005 mit Rohloff Nabe.











Gruß
Björn


----------



## xas (17. August 2009)

Nerve XC 8 von 2008. Der letzte Jahrgang vor dem komplett veränderten Rahmendesign.


----------



## T!ll (17. August 2009)

Das Bike kenn ich doch irgendwo her 
Meins ist aber Parts-mäßig mehr in Richtung AM gegangen


----------



## _Stefanie_ (17. August 2009)

Latsch-Tarscher Alm Juni '09  WW1


 

TransDolomiti Juli '09
Bilder: monte maggio 








Bike: Canyon WXC '06  Size:XS 

S


----------



## erkan1984 (18. August 2009)

xas schrieb:


> Nerve XC 8 von 2008. Der letzte Jahrgang vor dem komplett veränderten Rahmendesign.



hatten die 07er xc's noch die angeschweißten Kabelhalter, mein GC von 07 hatte schon die schraubklemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (18. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> lenker/vorbau kombi is auch nich so das gelbe vom ei, auch was die geo angeht -



servus!

lenker/vorbau hab ich jetzt auch an meinem 6.0er geändert. finds ein bissel schade, dass erst ab dem 7.0 breiterer lenker verbaut ist. habe jetzt den easton ea70 vorbau mit 90 mm und ne easton ea70 monkeybar mit 685 mm verbaut und es ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ;-)

gruss


----------



## ChrisKing (18. August 2009)

90mm nur? Is des nich bissl kurz? Wie groß bist du und welche armlänge hast du? Hast du die original spacer alle dran gelassen? 

Also mir is der verbaute 105mm syntace Vorbau irgendwie zu kurz.. Ich glaub ih werd mir einen 120er holen. Bin 185m, Armlänge weiß ich grad nich.. Bin mir auch noch nich sicher ob ich wieder einen Riser hinbau. Will das Rad etwas raciger machen, daher vielleicht ein gerader Lenker, aber die sind alle so schmal.. 620 oder was der iridium hat, passt gut von der breite her..  




jedy schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> lenker/vorbau hab ich jetzt auch an meinem 6.0er geändert. finds ein bissel schade, dass erst ab dem 7.0 breiterer lenker verbaut ist. habe jetzt den easton ea70 vorbau mit 90 mm und ne easton ea70 monkeybar mit 685 mm verbaut und es ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ;-)
> 
> gruss


----------



## xas (18. August 2009)

Die 08'er XC haben angeschweisste Kabelhalter.

@T!ll: ja das gleiche Modell , deines sieht nach Rahmengröße L aus, meines ist M.


----------



## jedy (18. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> 90mm nur? Is des nich bissl kurz? Wie groß bist du und welche armlänge hast du? Hast du die original spacer alle dran gelassen?
> 
> Also mir is der verbaute 105mm syntace Vorbau irgendwie zu kurz.. Ich glaub ih werd mir einen 120er holen. Bin 185m, Armlänge weiß ich grad nich.. Bin mir auch noch nich sicher ob ich wieder einen Riser hinbau. Will das Rad etwas raciger machen, daher vielleicht ein gerader Lenker, aber die sind alle so schmal.. 620 oder was der iridium hat, passt gut von der breite her..



zu kurz? nö. genau nicht  wollte meines eben nicht raciger, sondern "am-iger" machen. die sitzposition ist jetzt ein bissel komfortabler und aufrechter. passt mir gut.

die nerve am´s haben in der rahmengrösse L auch den 90er verbaut. ist halt alles mal wieder geschmackssache. flatbar wäre nix für mich. die breite riserbar vermittelt auf jeden fall deutlich mehr kontrolle.

gruss


----------



## Fireball33 (18. August 2009)

Hier mein neues AM 6.0
Ist natürlich nix besonderes... also hab ich noch mein anderes Spielzeug mitgeknippst


----------



## ChrisKing (18. August 2009)

welche version von dem ea70 lenker hast du? die 30mm mid rise version?



jedy schrieb:


> zu kurz? nö. genau nicht  wollte meines eben nicht raciger, sondern "am-iger" machen. die sitzposition ist jetzt ein bissel komfortabler und aufrechter. passt mir gut.
> 
> die nerve am´s haben in der rahmengrösse L auch den 90er verbaut. ist halt alles mal wieder geschmackssache. flatbar wäre nix für mich. die breite riserbar vermittelt auf jeden fall deutlich mehr kontrolle.
> 
> gruss


----------



## T!ll (18. August 2009)

@xas: jup, ist L, was wiegt deins denn? (von mir aus auch per PN, ist ja ne galerie )


----------



## jaamaa (18. August 2009)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues AM 6.0
> Ist natürlich nix besonderes... also hab ich noch mein anderes Spielzeug mitgeknippst


Wie nix besonderes? Bist du noch nicht damit gefahren?

 Bringt definitiv mehr Fun als der Hobel links .


----------



## Fireball33 (18. August 2009)

Das war tatsächlich falsch zu verstehen. 

Ich bin natürlich von meinem Bike restlos begeistert!!  
Mit "nix besonderes" meinte ich natürlich nur, dass es das AM mit der günstigsten Aussattung ist und auch komplett serienmäßig ist.

Das tut meiner  aber keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Cortezsi (19. August 2009)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues AM 6.0
> Ist natürlich nix besonderes... also hab ich noch mein anderes Spielzeug mitgeknippst



Kleiner Tip:
Lieber an der Sattelstütze im Montageständer befestigen und nicht am Oberrohr, sonst kann es zu Dellen in diesem kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (19. August 2009)

Im Zittauer Gebirge...






Auf dem Lauschegipfel...


----------



## jedy (19. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> welche version von dem ea70 lenker hast du? die 30mm mid rise version?



jop .. mid-rise mit 2,0" und 8° biegung, 31,8er klemmung.


----------



## Demonhunter (19. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Im Zittauer Gebirge...



Super Photo
Das solche Züge noch fahren


----------



## bone peeler (20. August 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Super Photo
> Das solche Züge noch fahren



Danke... Wusste auch nichtmehr das die noch fahren, ist bei mir auch schon ewig her das ich sowas gesehen habe


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2009)

Leider fährt die Bahn da nicht so praktisch den Berg rauf wie die HSB im Harz - angeblich soll ja der "Rentnerexpress" zum Hvozd auch Biker mitnehmen. Wo warst du unterwegs?

Bild von letztem Sommer an der Lausche:


----------



## ChrisKing (20. August 2009)

kannst du mal ein aktuelles Bild von deinem Bike posten (auch damit hier nich so viel off topic is )? Würd gern mal sehen wie stark der Lenker gekröpft is..



jedy schrieb:


> jop .. mid-rise mit 2,0" und 8° biegung, 31,8er klemmung.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2009)

...


----------



## martin82 (20. August 2009)




----------



## GerhardO (21. August 2009)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (21. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem....





...habe vor drei Wochen mal die Barends abgenommen und komme ohne irgendwie deutlich besser klar


----------



## Austrian Beduin (21. August 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi! Ist das ein 9.0?


----------



## Met87 (21. August 2009)

auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil.... Viel Spaß ... damit ....


----------



## .t1mo (21. August 2009)

Jep, ist ein 9.0 aus 2008. Habe es am 09. August 2008 in Koblenz geholt


----------



## Austrian Beduin (21. August 2009)

Ich habe das 9.0 aus 2009! Seit August 2009!


----------



## .t1mo (21. August 2009)

Da passt natürlich einfach alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leider fährt die Bahn da nicht so praktisch den Berg rauf wie die HSB im Harz - angeblich soll ja der "Rentnerexpress" zum Hvozd auch Biker mitnehmen. Wo warst du unterwegs?



Von Zittau über Oybin, Jonsdorf, bissl verfahren rund um Jonsdorf, dann auf die Lausche (beim Lindengarten oder wie das heisst hoch...). Hab dann aber wie Du auch irgendwann schieben müssen. Das war mir echt zu steil. Bin dann auf der CZ-Seite runter, bissl Teerstrasse runtergedüüüüüüst und nen Wanderweg wieder zurück nach Jonsdorf Gondelstation... und von dort aus Schnurstracks per Landstrasse wieder nach Zittau... lockere 110-120km (Garmin zeigt 104 aber ich hatte es mal kurzzeitig aus....)


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Von Zittau über Oybin, Jonsdorf, bissl verfahren rund um Jonsdorf, dann auf die Lausche (beim Lindengarten oder wie das heisst hoch...). Hab dann aber wie Du auch irgendwann schieben müssen. Das war mir echt zu steil. Bin dann auf der CZ-Seite runter, bissl Teerstrasse runtergedüüüüüüst und nen Wanderweg wieder zurück nach Jonsdorf Gondelstation... und von dort aus Schnurstracks per Landstrasse wieder nach Zittau... lockere 110-120km (Garmin zeigt 104 aber ich hatte es mal kurzzeitig aus....)


 
Ok Danke - na dann werd ich selber mal nach Trails auf CZ Seite suchen müssen.


----------



## canny_8.0 (21. August 2009)

Ich hasse verbotsschilder


----------



## Inf1n1ty (21. August 2009)

Abendtour


----------



## bone peeler (21. August 2009)

ay wo isch´n des`?


----------



## Inf1n1ty (22. August 2009)

Sprendlingen Rheinhessen. Hier gibts mehrere schöne Eckelscher


----------



## jedy (22. August 2009)

mönsch das arme torque - wie soll das in so einem flachland vernünftig bewegt werden


----------



## bone peeler (22. August 2009)

Aha, hab mich schon gewundert. Hier um die ecke gibt´s nämlich auch ein Sprendlingen...


----------



## WhEelymAkeR (22. August 2009)

Moin!

Hier mein neues Bike! Ein Canyon AM 6.0 GrÃ¶Ãe L
Gestern angekommen...zum Preis von 1499â¬ 
Ich muss sagen das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
Bin restlos begeistert. 










 

 

Hab dann auch gleich ein paar Spank Griffe dran montiert. Macht sich gut an dem Bike find ich. 



 









Und der Tacho darf natÃ¼rlich auch ned fehlen.



 






So ich werd jetzt erst mal ne Runde drehen. 

GruÃ WhEelymAkeR


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2009)

Klein Torki und sein grosser Bruder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (22. August 2009)




----------



## Temtem (23. August 2009)

der große bruder vom Torque ist mein feind


----------



## KA-Biker (25. August 2009)

Nerve AM 08


----------



## Iznogoud (25. August 2009)

Eisjöchl, 2895m, im Hintergrund die Stettiner Hütte


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2009)

ich find die farbe so geil 

die aussicht hat aber auch was


----------



## AmeKi (26. August 2009)

Hab auch noch ein Neues


----------



## Centi (26. August 2009)

Bist Du wirklich so klein?


----------



## AmeKi (26. August 2009)

ist für mein patenkind der wird 2 und das passt denke ich perfekt


----------



## litefreak (26. August 2009)

AmeKi schrieb:


> ist für mein patenkind der wird 2 und das passt denke ich perfekt



perfektes Geschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (26. August 2009)

Da bekommt die Bezeichnung 'Laufrad' hier im Forum auf einmal einen ganz anderen Sinn 
Aber für Kinder ist es das größte, das erste eigene 'Rad'


----------



## AmeKi (26. August 2009)

) Ich poste auch mal ein paar "Actionfotos" wenn er es ausprobiert, dauert nur noch bissl


----------



## Sarcophagus (26. August 2009)

Seit 01.03.2009 mein Torque ES 9.0 Hammerschmidt!

Lenker und Vorbau wurde gegen Funn Rippa 45mm und Funn Fat Boy getauscht!
Der Sattel war das erste was vom Bike flog! Selle italia der größte Mist überhaupt!

Bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden....was mich nur stört,aber davon gibt es eh einen Threat,das *singen* der Formula the one :/ !


----------



## Austrian Beduin (26. August 2009)

Hi!

Endlich geschafft ein paar Fotos zu machen:

Das Grand Canyon 7.0 meiner Frau











und mein Grand Canyon 9.0












und beide gemeinsam:


----------



## .t1mo (26. August 2009)

Täuscht da die Perspektive oder ist der Lenker wirklich so brutal breit?


----------



## Austrian Beduin (26. August 2009)

nein nein... ist eine normale breite!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (26. August 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom meinem guten Stück


----------



## johnnyg (26. August 2009)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Endlich geschafft ein paar Fotos zu machen:
> 
> Das Grand Canyon 7.0 meiner Frau



Der Rahmen sieht hinten echt sehr zerbrechlich aus. 
Ich hätte Angst damit 'ne Bordsteinkante runter zu hüpfen bzw. zu fahren.


----------



## jedy (26. August 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht hinten echt sehr zerbrechlich aus.
> Ich hätte Angst damit 'ne Bordsteinkante runter zu hüpfen bzw. zu fahren.



viel schlimmer als das, ist: vorne kleinstes kettenblatt, hinten kleinstes ritzel ...


----------



## Austrian Beduin (27. August 2009)

jedy schrieb:


> viel schlimmer als das, ist: vorne kleinstes kettenblatt, hinten kleinstes ritzel ...


 
brauchst dich nicht wundern wegen der kleinsten Ritzel... Beim fahren ist das NIE so!!!! nur zur Entspannung der Feder im Schaltwerk. Wenn´s steht!


----------



## Austrian Beduin (27. August 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht hinten echt sehr zerbrechlich aus.
> Ich hätte Angst damit 'ne Bordsteinkante runter zu hüpfen bzw. zu fahren.


 
Wieso soll der Rahmen brechen???? Ich dachte, Ihr seit Canyon Spezialisten??? ....achso, weils kein Fully ist


----------



## Merlin12 (27. August 2009)

WhEelymAkeR schrieb:


> Und der Tacho darf natürlich auch ned fehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein Tacho? Passt sehr gut.


----------



## johnnyg (27. August 2009)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Wieso soll der Rahmen brechen???? Ich dachte, Ihr seit Canyon Spezialisten??? ....achso, weils kein Fully ist



Nene, der hält bestimmt einiges aus, hab mich nur gewundert wie dünn die Rohre sind. Wenns hält ist doch bestens.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. August 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Nene, der hält bestimmt einiges aus, hab mich nur gewundert wie dünn die Rohre sind. Wenns hält ist doch bestens.



Die halten es schon aus bzw. wirkt auch massiv, wenn man es direkt vor sich hat (im Gegensatz zum dellenanfälligen Oberrohr).
Auf der Bremsenseite ist es auch dicker - muß ja auch mehr aushalten.

Insgesamt ein geiler Rahmen mit Wahnsinnsvortrieb.


----------



## Maddin182 (27. August 2009)

@ Austrian Beduin

Wieso zum Teufel fährt deine Frau auf einem Grand Canyon
Fat Albert, vorne wie hinten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Das Bike brauch doch typisch wie es dafür ist CC taugliche Reifen wie zum Beispiel Racing Ralph oder andere. Aber doch nicht sowas Straßenuntaugliches.Naja muss ja jeder für sich selber wissen.


----------



## Rocco 26 (27. August 2009)

Maddin182 schrieb:


> ... Das Bike brauch doch typisch wie es dafür ist CC taugliche Reifen wie zum Beispiel Racing Ralph oder *andere*.  ...



Ich höre immer wieder Racing Ralph... also ich bin von den Dingern  gar nicht begeistert. Habe den noch hinten drauf und wenn es nass ist geht einem ständig der A..... auf heiklen Strecken weg.

Also sowas kommt mir net mehr in die Tüte...

Sorry, aber mir stehen da immer die Haare zu Berge wenn ich RR höre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (27. August 2009)

Na ja, Maddin182. Wo steht geschrieben, dass Mädels keine fetten Reifen fahren dürfen? 
Meine Freundin hat von mir damals direkt nach dem Entpacken die Alberts 2.25er druff bekommen.


 Sie braucht Grip, wenn sie unterwegs ist


----------



## Austrian Beduin (28. August 2009)

Maddin182 schrieb:


> @ Austrian Beduin
> 
> Wieso zum Teufel fährt deine Frau auf einem Grand Canyon
> Fat Albert, vorne wie hinten
> ...


 
Sorry, aber wieso glaubst Du, daß meine Frau nur auf der Strasse rollt??????? Es gibt auch Frauen die im Gelände fahren!!!! Auch Transalp!!!!

Und ich bin froh eine solche Frau zu haben!


----------



## Cortezsi (28. August 2009)

Maddin182 schrieb:


> @ Austrian Beduin
> 
> Wieso zum Teufel fährt deine Frau auf einem Grand Canyon
> Fat Albert, vorne wie hinten
> ...



Schmarrn - auf der Strasse fährt man RR (und damit meine ich nicht Racing Ralph sondern RennRad).
Man lese und staune: Ja auch mit einem Hardtail kann man im Gelände fahren...


----------



## Freerider_01 (28. August 2009)

ich finde, es soll jeder selbst entscheiden, welchen reifen in welcher Breite er fährt. Der Einsatzbereich ist nicht bei jedem der Selbe!
Lg


----------



## unchained (30. August 2009)

RIP


----------



## bone peeler (30. August 2009)

Rip ?


----------



## erkan1984 (30. August 2009)

rahmen kaputt

@ Unchained: Bekommst nen neuen?


----------



## unchained (30. August 2009)

Ist noch nicht geklärt. Rahmen ist eingegangen in Koblenz laut dem Telefonat am Freitag. Er wird zur Zeit geprüft. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Nightfire9 (30. August 2009)

So ich reihe ich mich mal in die große Schlange ein!
Mein AM 6.0 in größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (30. August 2009)

Neeeeeeein, unchained.
Net dat schöne Schwarze!


----------



## eightyfive (31. August 2009)

so langsam bekomme ich angst, so oft wie man was von defekten rahmen hier hört.


----------



## vtrkalle (31. August 2009)

eightyfive schrieb:


> so langsam bekomme ich angst, so oft wie man was von defekten rahmen hier hört.



überhaupt wenn es 6 Wochen dauert bis man einen Neuen bekommt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. August 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht geklärt. Rahmen ist eingegangen in Koblenz laut dem Telefonat am Freitag. Er wird zur Zeit geprüft. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.



wie genau ist denn der rahmen gebrochen? ich mein, die durolux hat ja keine freigabe von canyon. da kannst du froh sein, wenn du noch crash-replacement bekommst.


----------



## vattim (31. August 2009)

Ich möchte gerne Hardtails sehen..........


----------



## freeridefritz (31. August 2009)

und ich möcht fiese downhillmaschinen sehn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (31. August 2009)

Mal ein Hardtail zwischendurch


----------



## tom23" (31. August 2009)

Ich will Kühe!


----------



## erkan1984 (31. August 2009)

tom23";6285587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Kühe!



Die Sind leider alle Tot!


----------



## tom23" (31. August 2009)

wegen dir kann ich jetzt nicht mehr einschlafen während der Arbeit!


----------



## renntiger (31. August 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> @renntiger: Muß mich grad tierisch aufregen.
> Wie soll ich den diesen ironischen Kommentar bewerten?
> Gibt´s für Torque´s eigens ausgeschilderte Strecken....dann entschuldige
> wenn ich diese nicht immer benutze
> ...



@macmac: Sorry, dass ich Dich so erzürnt habe. Mich würden ja nur die Strecken interessieren, die man mit dem Tourque bei uns so fährt. Meist sind die Trails doch sehr gute und flüssig fahrbare nicht allzu steile Wurzelwege, ab und an tut sich vorzugsweise am Dreisessel doch mal etwas schwierigeres Geläuf auf, ist man da nicht ständig auf der Suche danach mit dem Tourque? Oder wo bist Du da unterwegs? Mein ja nur deshalb, weil ich mir vor Kauf meines AMs die Frage gestellt habe, ob das nicht doch zuviel Federweg fürn Woid ist. Aber da man ja möglichst oft auch anderswo unterwegs ist, hat's dann doch viell. seine Berechtigung.


----------



## jedy (31. August 2009)

jedy schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> lenker/vorbau hab ich jetzt auch an meinem 6.0er geändert. finds ein bissel schade, dass erst ab dem 7.0 breiterer lenker verbaut ist. habe jetzt den easton ea70 vorbau mit 90 mm und ne easton ea70 monkeybar mit 685 mm verbaut und es ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ;-)
> 
> gruss



hier mal mein bike. sorry für die schäbige location  geändert sind lenker, vorbau, griffe und bremsscheibe hinten ...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (31. August 2009)

Oh du schönes Ruhrgebiet!


----------



## schappi (31. August 2009)

Zum Ruhrgebiet habe ich auch noch einen:
24 Rennen in Duisburg, der im Windschatten ist Exto (der dem sein Nerve ES mitten auf dem Trail in 2 Teile zerbrochen ist) der ist mit seinem 18 Jahre alten Cannondale Singlespeeder beim 24 Rennen als Einzelstarter gefahren und hat 52 Runden gefahren.



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (31. August 2009)

Und der davor bist du?


----------



## knuspi (31. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Oh du schönes Ruhrgebiet!



Irgendwie fehlen mir da die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (31. August 2009)

@ knuspi: Die gibt es hier genug!


----------



## jedy (31. August 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir da die Berge



hehe .. mir auch


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (31. August 2009)

Ich bin doch da auf einem drauf...


----------



## knuspi (31. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin doch da auf einem drauf...



Achsoo, jetzt versteh ich das


----------



## jedy (31. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin doch da auf einem drauf...



dat nennst du berg  - ist doch eher ein hügel  ... hehe


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (31. August 2009)

Na gut, bei uns sagt mal Halde dazu 
Aber der Downhill war klasse!


----------



## jedy (31. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Na gut, bei uns sagt mal Halde dazu
> Aber der Downhill war klasse!



das ist das wichtigste


----------



## erkan1984 (1. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie genau ist denn der rahmen gebrochen? ich mein, die durolux hat ja keine freigabe von canyon. da kannst du froh sein, wenn du noch crash-replacement bekommst.



Riss an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme hinten


----------



## canyonero84 (1. September 2009)

So hier auch mal mein Nerve AM 6.0. Ich habe mich für eine 170 km Ausfahrt, grösstenteils über Asphalt, für andere Schlappen entschieden. Wollt ja nicht als Asphalt-Radiergummi rumfahren. 

Im übrigen echt  mal ganz nett die Reifen auf dem Nerve, sonst verweilen diese aber meinem Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightyfive (1. September 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Riss an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme hinten



oh man

wir sollten mal einen threat mit einer übersicht machen wem welcher rahmen gerissen ist,...wäre bestimmt interessant


----------



## schappi (1. September 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Und der davor bist du?



der:


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. September 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Riss an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme hinten



kannst du mal die Umstände erläutern wie es zu dem Riss
gekommen ist? So als Ferndiagnose würde ich mal sagen,
es muss zumindest ein recht "außergewöhnliches" Fahrmanöver
gewesen sein. Das normale Bremsmoment kann diesen
Riss nicht verursacht haben. Es sei denn du fährst ne
250er Scheibe und wiegst 150kg. 

Sieht aus, als wenn du einen harten "Rückwärtsstoppi"
eingelegt hast. 

Schreib mal wenn du die Umstände die zu dem Riss geführt haben
kennst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2009)

Vielleicht auch einfach beim schweißen ein bisschen zu heiß geworden, das Rohr ungünstige Wandstärken-Toleranzen gehabt oder sonst irgendwas und einfach nur durch normalen Betrieb vorzeitig ermüdet...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. September 2009)

Die Erklärung wär natürlich auch noch ne Option und
herrlich einfach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2009)

Es kann natürlich auch sein das er aus 5metern nach einer 180° Drehung auf die geschlossene Hinterradbremse gesprungen ist  aber davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (2. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein Hardtail gestern auf meiner Hausrunde 75 km


----------



## knuspi (2. September 2009)

Sehr schickes Teil 

Aber für ein Race-Hardtail kommt mir der Sattel ganz schön niedrig vor. Bike zu groß?


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. September 2009)

Sattel steht über dem Vorbau!
Das Bike hat den Rahmen L und passt optimal. M ist definitiv zu klein. Habe auch den M Rahmen probiert geht gar nicht ;-)
Bin 183 cm. Könnte die Sattelstütze auch höher ausfahren aber bin Alter Mann 35  habe Rücken gell ;-)


----------



## .t1mo (2. September 2009)

Wie ist dann bei der Sattelhöhe der Trittwinkel? Bekommst Du so die Kraft überhaupt aufs Pedal?
Geht ja hier nicht um die Stylepolozei, bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich könnte SO nicht richtig reintreten...


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. September 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Wie ist dann bei der Sattelhöhe der Trittwinkel? Bekommst Du so die Kraft überhaupt aufs Pedal?
> Geht ja hier nicht um die Stylepolozei, bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich könnte SO nicht richtig reintreten...



Trittwinkel  Bitte Formel einstellen!

Ja ich bekomme "ein wenig" Kraft auf das Pedal


----------



## .t1mo (2. September 2009)

Ich meine ganz blöde gesagt, den Winkel zwischen Oberschenkel und Wade, welchen Du erreichst, wenn das Pedal unten ist!

Laut den Bikebravos sollte dieser wohl bei 30° liegen. Natürlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden wie er am Besten seine Kraft umsetzt...
Generell gilt aber laut Faustformel - durchgestrecktes Bein bei Ferse auf Pedal!


----------



## unchained (2. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich auch sein das er aus 5metern nach einer 180° Drehung auf die geschlossene Hinterradbremse gesprungen ist  aber davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht aus



Ich glaub so wars 

Strebe 1 ist mir beim 2006er Rahmen beim Bremsmanöver durchgeknallt. 
Strebe 2 ist mir nur der Riss aufgefallen.


----------



## DaBot (2. September 2009)

So ist es. Hab meinen auch zufällig beim Bremse einstellen bemerkt.


----------



## eightyfive (2. September 2009)

welcher rahmen ist denn bei dir gerissen? der esx oder der fr?


----------



## DaBot (2. September 2009)

Öhm, beide. Der ESX wie auf dem Bild und beim FR ist die Schweissnaht der hinteren Bremsaufnahme aufgegangen. Winziger Riss, zufällig gesehen weil ich mir dachte: "Hm, am ESX ist das was kaputt, lassmal am Torque auch schauen." Da sind mir dann fast die Augen rausgefallen als ich den Riss gesehen hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (2. September 2009)

das glaub ich


----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2009)

foto foto!


----------



## DaBot (3. September 2009)

Ich wühl mal wenn ich daheim bin...


----------



## unchained (3. September 2009)

da isses wieder


----------



## Met87 (3. September 2009)

na dann hoffen wir das jetzt alles passt


----------



## jaamaa (3. September 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> da isses wieder


Ja und wurde jetzt einfach so ausgebessert oder ist es ein neuer Rahmen/Hinterbau? Wie lange hat es denn gedauert?


----------



## .t1mo (4. September 2009)

Ziemlich genau drei Wochen? Ist imho eigentlich noch im Rahmen des akzeptablem  Was passiert jetzt mit dem Rahmen? Baust Du das ES erneut auf oder kommt etwas anderes?


----------



## fox hunter (4. September 2009)

was meint ihr kann ich für den bock noch verlangen? 2007ner modell. ein zwei kleine dellen im rahmen, normale gebrauchsspuren halt.


----------



## Beebob (4. September 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> was meint ihr kann ich für den bock noch verlangen? 2007ner modell. ein zwei kleine dellen im rahmen, normale gebrauchsspuren halt.
> 
> Bitte genauere Beschreibung der Komponenten bzw. Typangabe, sprich
> FR ....?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (4. September 2009)

und am besten NICHT in der *Gallerie*


----------



## eightyfive (4. September 2009)

bleibst du denn bei canyon oder kommt was anderes?


----------



## fox hunter (4. September 2009)

mit ebay wird en bischen schwer. hab ja so gut wie alles geändert. wollte ja auch nur mal ne ca angabe. klar in der gallerie, ist doch en bild dabei 
weiß noch nicht, überlege evtl das scott voltage fr zu kaufen. mal sehen.


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2009)

Als gäbe es noch nicht genug AMs. Hier meins.


----------



## FreerideNRW (5. September 2009)

fox hunter schrieb:


> was meint ihr kann ich fÃ¼r den bock noch verlangen? 2007ner modell. Ein zwei kleine dellen im rahmen, normale gebrauchsspuren halt.



~ vhb 999â¬


----------



## Bike73 (6. September 2009)

*hallo jungs!*

Mir ist mein bike *gestohlen* wurden, vielleicht sieht es ja irgendwer.
ich wohne im kreis 99974 mühlhausen!!! bitte haltet die augen offen und wenn ihr es seht, haut den kerl gleich runter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (6. September 2009)

diese wi***er sterben nie aus! Viel Glück beim finden und hau ihm für mich eine mit rein!
Geiles Bike!
Lg


----------



## litefreak (6. September 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> *hallo jungs!*
> 
> Mir ist mein bike *gestohlen* wurden, vielleicht sieht es ja irgendwer.
> ich wohne im kreis 99974 mühlhausen!!! bitte haltet die augen offen und wenn ihr es seht, haut den kerl gleich runter!!!!



Wie kam es dazu, dass dein Rad geklaut worden ist?


----------



## decline (6. September 2009)

Bike73 schrieb:


> *hallo jungs!*
> 
> Mir ist mein bike *gestohlen* wurden, vielleicht sieht es ja irgendwer.
> ich wohne im kreis 99974 mühlhausen!!! bitte haltet die augen offen und wenn ihr es seht, haut den kerl gleich runter!!!!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420328

ist das deins? 




(sorry, ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen)

Todesstrafe für Fahrraddiebe!


----------



## dre (6. September 2009)

Meine Freundin hat am Lago am letzten Urlaubstag (04.09), am Ende des zweiwöchigen Urlaubs ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Was meint ihr, hällt das noch etwas? Kann sie damit noch etwas fahren, z.B. ins Büro etc.? Oder ist die Delle gar gefährlich und der Rahmen kann einfach so den Abgang machen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]





[/IMG]


----------



## AmmuNation (6. September 2009)

Hat Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Delle 
Ich fahr damit immer noch, eigentlich nicht Vorsichtiger als vorher. Ich für meinen Teil würde so weiterfahren (gebe aber keine Garantie!  )


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. September 2009)

Also "einfach so" wird der Rahmen beim Fahren zur Arbeit sicher
nicht den "Abgang" machen. Aber als Dauerlösung würde ich
das nicht lassen. Da es Alu ist wird der Rahmen auch nicht 
schlagartig weg brechen sondern vermutlich biegen und dann
reißen.


----------



## unchained (6. September 2009)

Das würde ich nach zahlreichen Rahmenbrüchen mit einem Sprödbruch-Charakter bei den Canyon Rahmen nicht unterschreiben.
Verformungsbruch gab es nur bei Baumkollisionen.


----------



## eightball28 (6. September 2009)

Das Frauen aber auch immer alles kaputt machen müssen


----------



## dre (6. September 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Das Frauen aber auch immer alles kaputt machen müssen



Du sagst es ! Wenn ich meiner Freundin eine Leopard-Panzer gebe und sie fährt den Brione runter, ist das unten im hin. Zumindest steht sie dann in Riva am Hafen mit dem Satz, "...guck mal hier, das geht nicht nehr richtig...."  Spaß bei Seite.
Damit hat sie sich wohl das Weihnachtsgeschenk versucht zu sichern.


----------



## MUD´doc (6. September 2009)

Das ist die größte Jägerbude, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Das letzte Mal, als ich dort langfuhr, stand dieses Teil noch nicht.
Bei der Größe ist es kein Wunder, dass da ein Schild mit der Bezeichnung "Villa" 
angebracht wurde. Zwar nicht so High-Tech, wie der andere Schießstand in meinem 
Ordner, aber bestimmt geräumiger als so manche Studentenbude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (7. September 2009)

Nach längerer Abstinenz mein Schlitten:

Felgen gecleant und sauber gemacht.


----------



## thto (7. September 2009)

sehr schöne pics ! komplett neues frame ?


----------



## Cortezsi (7. September 2009)

Du putzt (Auto, Rad...) auch lieber anstatt zu fahren, oder?!


----------



## MiLau (7. September 2009)

das Teil gehört auf die Forstautobahn und nich in die Waschstrasse!!!!!!!! tse tse nee nee 

sportliche Grüsse M


----------



## unchained (7. September 2009)

Ja ne is klar.  Habs ja nur einmal sauber gemacht, da es ja nach der Reklamation eh in Einzelteilen lag. 

Sonst siehts auch nach "Gebrauch" aus.

@thto: Nein, nur die Sitzstrebe wurde auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. September 2009)

MiLau schrieb:


> das Teil gehört auf die Forstautobahn und nich in die Waschstrasse!!!!!!!! tse tse nee nee
> 
> sportliche Grüsse M



forstautobahn?!?


----------



## jedy (7. September 2009)

wat will man denn mit nem am auf der forstautobahn? die ist für die rocket ron fraktion da


----------



## MiLau (7. September 2009)

Waldwege


----------



## Toni172 (7. September 2009)

@unchained
mit welcher cam hast Du die Pics gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (7. September 2009)

Genau die Frage wollt ich ihm auch stellen  bin auch noch auf der suche nach nach Cam für Saubere Bilder.


----------



## fitze (7. September 2009)

Saubere Bilder macht der am Auslöser und nicht die Kamera


----------



## decline (8. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @unchained
> mit welcher cam hast Du die Pics gemacht?



rechte maustaste --> eigenschaften --> ergebnis: Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. September 2009)

Da könnte man glatt von selbst drauf kommen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

MiLau schrieb:


> Waldwege



Waldwege?!?

Trails!


----------



## jaamaa (9. September 2009)

So, mal wieder ein Foto.
Mein AM war zwar schon mal hier, ist aber im Moment etwas  gewichtsoptimiert. Von daher ganz interessant, weil es einem bergab noch den letzten Kick gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (10. September 2009)

am Dienstag in WiBe

neuer Lenker und andere Griffe. Fährt sich sehr schön so.









Fotos sind leider nicht so gut geworden, warum weiß ich auch nicht so genau.

Hier noch zwei vom Hessenkopf:









(da ist noch der "alte" Holzfeller drauf, war mir etwas zu schmal und zu hoch)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. September 2009)

wozu der neue lenker, bin mit dem originalen sehr zufrieden. Woher kommt die blaue 36er statt der weißen?


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar.  Habs ja nur einmal sauber gemacht, da es ja nach der Reklamation eh in Einzelteilen lag.
> 
> Sonst siehts auch nach "Gebrauch" aus.
> 
> @thto: Nein, nur die Sitzstrebe wurde auf Garantie getauscht.



ich habe noch nie ein Photo oeines Bikes mit ernsthaften Gebrauchsspuren gesehen und wenn ich mir den Zustand deiner vorderen Bremsscheibe anschaue, dann ist die auch noch nicht richtig gefordert worden:


----------



## Tim777 (10. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> wozu der neue lenker, bin mit dem originalen sehr zufrieden. Woher kommt die blaue 36er statt der weißen?



Habe ich doch geschrieben, war mir zu hoch und zu schmal. Die 36er Fox ist schwarz oder anthrazit. Die Anbauteile sind alle vom FR 9.0 in raw silver. Hatte erst diese Version, war aber verkratzt, wurde dann getauscht. Als ich in Koblenz zum vereinbarten Termin war, war dann plötzlich doch kein Bike zum Tauschen für mich da. Dann haben sie aus dem Hauptlager einen schwarzen Rahmen kommen lassen und alles vom raw-silver Bike an den neuen schwarzen Rahmen gebaut. Musste ein paar Stunden in Koblenz warten, Canyon hat mir noch ein Mittagessen spendiert, ich war froh, nicht noch mal kommen zu müssen. Dann war das Bike halt ganz in schwarz, Canyon fragte, ob es mir so auch recht wäre und mir gefiel es ganz gut. 

Mittlerweile ist mir das viele schwarz aber doch etwas langweilig. Na ja, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren mal den Rahmen schön pulvern lassen (leuchtendes blau oder das alte neongrün, das Nicolai mal im Programm hatte, das wärs. Aber wer weiß, wahrscheinlich wird es in schwarz-silber bleiben.)

Grüße, Tim


----------



## KA-Biker (10. September 2009)

unchained: warum hast du die Mavic decals abgehobelt?..,)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. September 2009)

merci tim... war zu faul nach zu suchen.


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2009)

@Tim777
Wieviel Rise hat den der neue Lenker, bzw. der Alte?
Meiner ist mir nämlich zu niedrig.
Oder weiß jemand wie hoch der EA50 am Nerve ist? Steht nur Mid drauf.


----------



## GerhardO (10. September 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> unchained: warum hast du die Mavic decals abgehobelt?..,)



Weil man sie - wenn man fährt - eh nicht lesen kann ... 

Überleg' auch grad, ob ich den Hobel "cleanen" soll... beruhigt das Auge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





G.


----------



## Tim777 (10. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Tim777
> Wieviel Rise hat den der neue Lenker, bzw. der Alte?
> Meiner ist mir nämlich zu niedrig.
> Oder weiß jemand wie hoch der EA50 am Nerve ist? Steht nur Mid drauf.



der neue 19, der alte 30 mm. Der neue ist auch noch etwas breiter (720 statt 700), was mir besser passt.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## .t1mo (10. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie ein Photo oeines Bikes mit ernsthaften Gebrauchsspuren gesehen und wenn ich mir den Zustand deiner vorderen Bremsscheibe anschaue, dann ist die auch noch nicht richtig gefordert worden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/374098



Er fährt aber doch jetzt die Hope Scheiben und evlt. ist dies hier einfach ein älteres Bild welches die Scheiben nach Auslieferung zeigt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (10. September 2009)

Das hier habe ich heute in der Stadt fotografiert, kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Baujahr ist und warum da "designed in USA" drauf steht?


----------



## nailz (10. September 2009)

Sieht iwie nach Baumarktrad aus. G**gle doch nach der Modellbezeichnung...
Denke nicht, daß "Canyon" weltweit urheberrechtlich geschützt ist. In CH gibts auch Canyon-bikes, glaub ich mal gesehen zu haben


----------



## ThomasAC (10. September 2009)

Die genaue Bezeichnung auf dem Rad lautet Canyon ProActive FS1000 und Du hast recht, man findet über google einiges darüber.


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Er fährt aber doch jetzt die Hope Scheiben und evlt. ist dies hier einfach ein älteres Bild welches die Scheiben nach Auslieferung zeigt?!



im Juni 2009 aufgenommen?


----------



## biesa (10. September 2009)

GC AL 7.0 '09, seit genau 2 Wochen meins. Hab weiße SPANK Lock ons montiert.


----------



## x-cite (10. September 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Bike.   
 Läuft astrein.






Hier ein bischen draußen mit der Lampe gespielt  ^^


----------



## biesa (10. September 2009)

x-cite schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike.
> Läuft astrein.



Bild fehlt


----------



## x-cite (10. September 2009)

Stimmt ..... -.-

Wie geht das  ^^ 
Besser: Warum gehts nicht ?


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2009)

Du musst das Bild erst hier im IBC in den Fotoalbum Hochladen und dann den Quelltext des Bildes aus dienem Fotoalbum hier in deinem Beitrag einfügen. ,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (10. September 2009)

Oder das ganze auf nen Webspace latzen, wie z.B. www.abload.de


----------



## nailz (10. September 2009)

@ x-cite: Nette Idee mit der Lichtmalerei. Hab mich damit auch mal beschäftigt. Passt perfekt zum Torki.
Nur: der Kettenstrebenschutz gehört Kettenseitig (an die untere Hinterbaustrebe)
Warum hast du überhaupt 2 davon


----------



## x-cite (10. September 2009)

Ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt^^. Es waren einfach zwei drinne.
und schaut ganz nett aus von hinten. 

 Unten haben sie nich gepasst. ...........


----------



## x-cite (10. September 2009)

Kann jemand ein Bild von seinem Bremshebel einstellen vom Torque FR 8.0 
Müsste ja doch die Mega sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sieht der Bremshebel anders aus ?? 
Also hat mir Canyon den Falschen angebaut ??


----------



## Canyon-Paul (10. September 2009)

x-cite schrieb:


> Kann jemand ein Bild von seinem Bremshebel einstellen vom Torque FR 8.0
> Müsste ja doch die Mega sein.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sieht der Bremshebel anders aus ??
> Also hat mir Canyon den Falschen angebaut ??



Hey,
habe zwar keine Foto davon aber das sieht mir nach einer K24 aus. Bin letztens das Rad vom Freund gefahren, der die hat.


----------



## Schiltrac (10. September 2009)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe zwar keine Foto davon aber das sieht mir nach einer K24 aus. Bin letztens das Rad vom Freund gefahren, der die hat.


 

Genau das ist ne K24. Hab die auch, einfach in grau...

schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (10. September 2009)

Wird wohl langsam Herbst und das HT wird wieder als Haupteinsatzgerät dienen.


----------



## Tim777 (11. September 2009)

x-cite schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike.
> Läuft astrein.



Tolles Bild (vor allem das obere), tolles Bike. Ist Größe S, oder? Sieht sehr "sexy" aus.    Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe zwar keine Foto davon aber das sieht mir nach einer K24 aus. Bin letztens das Rad vom Freund gefahren, der die hat.



Also ich habe den gleichen Bremshebel.


Wahrscheinlich wurde aufgrund der Farbharmonie der K24-Hebel mit dem Mega-Sattel kombiniert. Mich juckt's nicht.


----------



## x-cite (11. September 2009)

Ja mir machts eigentlich auch nix aus.
An der Bremskraft der Mega machts ja eigentlich nichts aus denk ich mal.

Nur hab mich hald gewundert.
Genau so wie bei den Bremscheiben. Da sind auch andere drauf wie eigentlich die die auf der Canyon-page sind. 

 Was solls ....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

die entsprechen bei mir der abbildung.


----------



## x-cite (11. September 2009)

Canyon meinte dazu, dass Formula das Desing verändert hat. Und das sie die scheiben so von Formula bekommen haben. ....

Gruß Andi


----------



## Temtem (11. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein Foto.
> Mein AM war zwar schon mal hier, ist aber im Moment etwas  gewichtsoptimiert. Von daher ganz interessant, weil es einem bergab noch den letzten Kick gibt.


  Ohne vr Bremse hahaha  ps.macht spass mit den smillys zu spielen-


----------



## Kadauz (11. September 2009)

VR Bremsen sind überbewertet.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> VR Bremsen sind überbewertet.


.............können einen aber vor Schmerzen bewahren.

Guckst du hier........


----------



## Dr.Hammer (11. September 2009)

Hallo ihr Canyon Spezialisten , hab mir ein Canyon AM 7.0 bestellt und würde mir gerne dann Barends dranmontieren da mir schnell die Hände einschlafen . Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich die vorhandenen Griffe dafür entfernen muß oder kann ich die etwas nach innen schieben ?
Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2009)

Nach innen schieben.


----------



## Dr.Hammer (11. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## Kadauz (11. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> .............können einen aber vor Schmerzen bewahren.
> 
> Guckst du hier........


----------



## Phorkyas (13. September 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Nerve MR 7.
Erste Tour ging von Bingen bis nach Lorch, kann ich sehr empfehlen als kleine feine Strecke!






Grüße!
Phorkyas


----------



## Austrian Beduin (13. September 2009)

... vom Wochenende...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

Bilder von der "Hausrunde" kurz vorm Regen...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. September 2009)

cool, fährst du das steile stück am anfang runter ??? hab mich bisher noch net getraut  aber bald is es soweit


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

Hi Tim,

jepp des kannst locker fahrn. Kann nix passieren.
Ich wÃ¼rde 100â¬ drauf wetten, dass ich mit meinem
Tork an jeder Stelle dieser Abfahrt anhalten kann.
Der Beweis steht aber noch aus. Die hier auf dem
Bild schlecht sichtbare linke Line dagegen ist nen
anderes Kaliber. Da wett ich 100â¬ drauf dass man
mit keinem Serienbike der Welt anhalten kann.

Tu es einfach... is kein Ding, schon garnnicht mit
200mm im Heck.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. September 2009)

die Kurve da drin und der baum unten links haben mich bisher irritiert

die anderen wo danach kommen bin ich aber schon gefahren 

jop die rechts daneben is ja fast 90°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. September 2009)

Ob man die erste Linkskurve Vollgas fahren kann weiß ich auch
nicht, mit meiner Karre denk ich wird das nix. Da fliegste dann
ungebremst in die Bäume. Der kleine Absatz ist nicht hoch, aber
mit Volldampf wird da ein recht anständiger Hüpfer draus.
Also mit mehr Federweg kanns gut sein dass das passt. Wenn
du ganz oben die Bremse aufmachst haste halt unten gute 50
Sachen drauf, das sollte dir klar sein.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. September 2009)

jop das ist mir klar 

hat man bei der letzten aber auch oder, da is der übergang ja viel heftiger als bei der ersten - da drückts ein richtig in boden 

wenn ich mal wieder da bin fahr ich auch


----------



## Demonhunter (14. September 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz ist bereits geändert und Pedale folgen sobald ich mir wieder welche leisten kann 






Wenn jemand schwarze Tauchrohre für die Totem hat, wäre ich an einem Tausch interessiert, ich will das ganze weiß weg haben.


----------



## biesa (14. September 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenschutz ist bereits geändert und Pedale folgen sobald ich mir wieder welche leisten kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein "Kettenschutz" ist nicht schön, aber  selten


----------



## MTB-Timmel (14. September 2009)

mach rechts unten auch noch klebeband oder sowas hin, da schlägt die kette nämlich auch immer dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. September 2009)

Neue Griffe und ausgiebig geputzt:


----------



## biesa (14. September 2009)

Wie kommst du mit dem Ständer zurecht? Hab mir das Teil auch angeschaut, jedoch dann lieber diese stabilere Version genommen:


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. September 2009)

Reicht mir vollkommen. Auch beim Putzen keine Probleme.


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. September 2009)

@biesa: sowas suche ich, wo gibts den zu kaufen? passen da auch 2,5" reifen rein? und kippen auch bikes mit 2,0" nicht um?


----------



## biesa (14. September 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> @biesa: sowas suche ich, wo gibts den zu kaufen? passen da auch 2,5" reifen rein? und kippen auch bikes mit 2,0" nicht um?




Müsste beides gehen. Bin zum örtlichen ZEG Händler gegangen, der stellt dort u.a. seine Bikes zum Verkaufen rein. Hat er mir für 20 verkauft, Neu.


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. September 2009)

danke


----------



## Demonhunter (14. September 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> mach rechts unten auch noch klebeband oder sowas hin, da schlägt die kette nämlich auch immer dagegen



Ist schon längst so, das ist ein älteres Bild und war nur ne schnelle Lösung


----------



## Schiltrac (14. September 2009)

Hi Leute!!

Bin noch nicht lange Freerider. Habe erst seit ein paar Tagen die Ausrüstung zusammen und das FRX.LTD ist gerade mal 4 Wochen alt.
Und gestern war ich das erste Mal auf ner FR-Strecke und ich muss sagen es war  

Bilder: (drauf klicken)

















schiltrac


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2009)

schnieeeke. aber hier im IBC hochgeladen lassen sich die bildchen leichter ansehen.


----------



## knuspi (15. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht, gerade mit dem FR angefangen und gleich ein FRX 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racerbike (15. September 2009)

So hier mein neues Nerve Am 7.0.







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

ah da lacht das herz


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. September 2009)

Ist das Größe L?


----------



## jaamaa (15. September 2009)

Ich denke es ist XL.


----------



## Racerbike (15. September 2009)

Ist größe XL.
Bin auch noch görße L gefahren bloß darauf hab ich micht nicht gut gefühlt.


----------



## Temtem (15. September 2009)

so mein torquehttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/465088
bin zu blöd das irgend wie zu posen


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. September 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hi Leute!!
> 
> Bin noch nicht lange Freerider. Habe erst seit ein paar Tagen die Ausrüstung zusammen und das FRX.LTD ist gerade mal 4 Wochen alt.
> Und gestern war ich das erste Mal auf ner FR-Strecke und ich muss sagen es war
> schiltrac




Ich glaube dass ist das erste FRX.LTD das ich hier sehe. Schickes Teil


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. September 2009)

langley hatte das erste... schon anfang des jahres.


----------



## unchained (15. September 2009)




----------



## Cortezsi (16. September 2009)

@unchained:

Das Rad geputzt und geschniegelt wie immer - ich denke Dich darf man gerne als den "eleganten Gentleman des MTB-Sports" bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonero84 (16. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @unchained:
> 
> Das Rad geputzt und geschniegelt wie immer - ich denke Dich darf man gerne als den "eleganten Gentleman des MTB-Sports" bezeichnen.



 wer sehen kann ich klar im Vorteil, würd ich jetzt mal innen Raum werfen (andere Parts etc.) 

Verwerfen wir einfach als "zu früh am Tag".


----------



## Cortezsi (16. September 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> wer sehen kann ich klar im Vorteil, würd ich jetzt mal innen Raum werfen (andere Parts etc.)
> 
> Verwerfen wir einfach als "zu früh am Tag".



Ist mir schon bewußt, aber trotzdem ist es wieder top geputzt.


----------



## Stacked (16. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ist mir schon bewußt, aber trotzdem ist es wieder top geputzt.



Das ist doch das Rad von Temtem und nicht seins.


----------



## Cortezsi (16. September 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Rad von Temtem und nicht seins.



Na und? Dann putzt der wohl auch recht gern oder läßt von unchained mitputzen. Fakt: es wird viel geputzt.


----------



## biesa (16. September 2009)

Putzen wird überbewertet.


----------



## idworker (16. September 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Putzen wird überbewertet.




wieso? Ein geputztes Bike hat einfach Charme, oder........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (16. September 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> wieso? Ein geputztes Bike hat einfach Charme, oder........


Der Spruch brannte mir auf den "Fingern"

Ausritt nach Worms, linksrheinisch hin, rechtsrheinisch zurück. Mit Rast im Hagenbräu.





rechts vorne mein GC in Nachbarschaft von 2 Cubes.


----------



## alexftw (16. September 2009)

GC AL 7.0 en Corse.





denkt euch die seltsame Gestalt im Hintergrund einfach weg.


----------



## biesa (16. September 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> denkt euch die seltsame Gestalt im Hintergrund einfach weg.




Die Madonna in dem Schrein  ??


----------



## alexftw (16. September 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Die Madonna in dem Schrein  ??



Natürlich die - nicht den Adonis hinterm Bike.


----------



## Temtem (16. September 2009)

Das rad hab ich nicht für das foto geputzt.Es hat einfach nicht so viel geregnet.


----------



## tscholak (16. September 2009)

Sengbachtal?


----------



## Alex0711 (17. September 2009)

Ultimate CF mit Team Trikot und WM-Medaille


----------



## Temtem (17. September 2009)

tscholak schrieb:


> Sengbachtal?


JAAAAAAA


----------



## Dr.Hammer (18. September 2009)




----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

was hat das in der galerie verloren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoosa (18. September 2009)

Hi,

will auch mal nen paar Bilchen posten, nix spektakuläres mit viel Aktion, halt bei mir vor der Haustür in Berlin Pankow/Rosenthal.

Nich wundern über die Qualität der Bilder. Kamera (Nikon Coolpix S220) grad erst geholt und noch keine Anleitung gelesen 

Gleich noch was zum Bike, bevor Fragen kommen.

Torque FR 7, Größe L - 2008
Domain auf 180 mm fix mit harter Feder (wiege mit Sachen 95kg)
Fox mit 500er Feder
Hope Pro 2 Naben mit FunWork Track Mack Felgen und Saphim 2,2-1,8-2 Speichen
CrankBrothers 5050xx 2009 (alle Schrauben von Hause aus mit Schraubensicherung)
SRAM - Kasette PG 2 990, Kette PC 991
Lenkerendstopfen Hope Grip Doctor

Und ja, die Reflektoren bleiben am Bike  Fahre auch Nachts damit zur Arbeit.















































Das Naturschutzgebiet ist recht groß und für Biker zugelassen. Überwiegend werden die Pfade aber von Reitern benutzt.

Berlin hat nicht nur Häuser und Strassen 


Grüße
Andi


----------



## Dr.Hammer (18. September 2009)




----------



## jedy (18. September 2009)

Dr.Hammer schrieb:


> Fehlt Dir das Foto zu dem Text ?
> Ich kann Dich beruhigen es sieht so aus wie alle anderen Am 7.0 .
> Blos nicht freundlich sein !
> Hab gedacht hier sind Leute die sich mit Canyon auskennen und mir kurz nen Tipp geben könne.
> Ich kann aber auch einen neuen Thread eröffen wenns dem Herrn glücklich macht



naja ich glaube das hat nichts mit unfreundlichkeit zu tun. es war wohl eher sachlich gemeint ohne viel worte...

und dein post ist nun einmal hier deplatziert. es gibt bestimmte regeln in einem forum an die muss man sich halt halten.


----------



## alexftw (18. September 2009)

Dr.Hammer schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch einen neuen Thread eröffen wenns dem Herrn glücklich macht



Jep, macht es.


----------



## FOX1494 (20. September 2009)

das is meins heute gekauft konnts direkt mitnehmen


----------



## Ghoosa (20. September 2009)

@FOX1494
nenn mich Farbfetischist, aber mit weißen Felgen fänd ichs noch cooler 

Find ja die Bikes von Canyon geil, aber mit dem Feingefühl fürs "Farbtuning" habns net bei Canyon, finde ich bei Kraftstoff besser.


----------



## Met87 (20. September 2009)

Du konntest dein Bike sofort mitnehmen .... Wie geht denn das?

Will Montag nochmal hin! Einem Kollegen hat es das Nerve MR 8.0 angetan... will es aber nochmal Probe sitzen! 

Hat die Wahl zwischen dem Nerve MR 8.0 oder dem Specialized EPIC Comp 2009 für knappe 2100

Ich rate ihm zum Canyon!

Schaun wir mal was es wird!!!


----------



## FOX1494 (20. September 2009)

ja hab mich auch gewundert
aba es war grade ein moteur in der werkstatt der das dann schnell zsm gebaut hat 
was mich gestört hat war dass auf der homepage bis vor 2 tagen noch die alte adresse stand obwohl die schon vor nem halben jahr umgezogen sind
naja egal


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. September 2009)

Stimmt nicht, die Adresse ist mindestens seit Februar dieses Jahres aktuell, ich wusste nämlich auch nicht wo ich hin musste und bin nach der Straße auf der Homepage ans Ziel gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (20. September 2009)

Mein 5 Wochen altes Baby 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Ghoosa (20. September 2009)

Nettes Bike, auch optisch eine Augenweide und nicht immer nur schwarz ;-). Pedale bleiben so?


----------



## FOX1494 (20. September 2009)

wie kann man so große pics hochladen meine sin immer nur in miniatur ansicht


----------



## Ghoosa (20. September 2009)

Einfach ins Album schieben, dann dort auf großes Pic gehen und die URL beim Schreiben als Grafik einfügen.


----------



## FOX1494 (20. September 2009)

aso danke


----------



## Schiltrac (20. September 2009)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Pedale bleiben so?


 
Vorerst schon. Hatte die Auswahl zwischen denen und den weissen, aber bei den weissen gibt es sicher ziemlich schnell Lackschäden und sie sind nicht mehr so schön weiss. Deswegen die galvanisierten.

mfg schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten1983 (20. September 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

will hier auch mal mein bike zeigen, ist zwar "nur" ein Yellowstone 5.0, bin aber voll zufreiden damit!




Lg Thorsten


----------



## Thorsten1983 (20. September 2009)

bekomm das nicht hin mit den grossen bildern....


----------



## Thorsten1983 (20. September 2009)

ah soo ;-)


----------



## Ghoosa (20. September 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Vorerst schon. Hatte die Auswahl zwischen denen und den weissen, aber bei den weissen gibt es sicher ziemlich schnell Lackschäden und sie sind nicht mehr so schön weiss. Deswegen die galvanisierten.


 

Eigentlich schade, dass zZ fast keine weißen Eloxteile gibt, da die haltbarer wären als Lack.
http://www.italfinish.com/public/images/documenti/aacwhiteanod.pdf

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Tim777 (21. September 2009)

@Schiltrac: "Mein 5 Wochen altes Baby "


Schon zum Sparbuchpreis? 

Die Preisnachlässe dieses Jahr sind ja echt der Hammer (Wirtschaftskrise?). Schade, dass ich z.Z. kein neues Canyon-Bike brauche.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## scheibenrost (21. September 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> > Schade, dass ich z.Z. kein neues Canyon-Bike brauche.



Da hast du aber nicht aufgepasst im Fach "wir kurbel ich als einfacher Bürger die Konjunktur wieder an".
Es geht doch nicht ums Brauchen!!


----------



## Tim777 (21. September 2009)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Da hast du aber nicht aufgepasst im Fach "wir kurbel ich als einfacher Bürger die Konjunktur wieder an".
> Es geht doch nicht ums Brauchen!!



Na dann! Wie viele gibt es denn noch in Koblenz?


----------



## biesa (21. September 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Na dann! Wie viele gibt es denn noch in Koblenz?



Haben die überhaupt noch 09er Bikes?


----------



## Ghoosa (21. September 2009)

So, grad mal etwas geputzt. Auch wenns nicht wirklich dreckig war, der Ausritt nach Pankow/Rosenthal war doch etwas sandig und grasig 












Paar weitere Detailansichten im Album.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Schiltrac (21. September 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Schon zum Sparbuchpreis?


 
Nee leider nicht, als ich es bestellt hatte wusste ich noch nichts vom Sparbuch .
Aber ich musste trotzdem nur 2800 und nicht 3290 bezahlen 



@Ghoosa: Welch Feder hast du im Dämpfer und wie viel wiegst du?? 

Denn ich habe bei meinem Torque immer noch nicht die richtige Feder gefunden. Habe jetzt die 400er bei ziemlich viel Vorspannung und ist immer noch zu weich. Und messt ihr den Sag bei einem FR- Bike im Stehen oder im Sitzen?? Weil eigentlich steht man ja meistens auf dem Bike beim FR/DH (Sry ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ich bin mir echt nicht sicher). Im Stand hätte ich ja ca 25% Sag aber im Sitzen sind es über 40%...


mfg schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (21. September 2009)

also ich messe im sitzen. 
Ist zwar out of topic möchte es aber trotzdem mal los werden.

Bin in der nächsten Zeit etwa 1.5 jahre ohne Bike unterwegs. Habe mir leider einen Brust-Lendenwirbeltrümmerbruch zugezogen. Muss sagen kein Spass. Warte derzeit zuhause auf meine 3te und hoffentlich letzte op an meiner Wirbelsäule. Ohne Rückenschutz würde ich nur noch Rolli fahren. Bei der Sicherheit darf nicht gespart werden und kauft da bitte keinen Schrott. 

lg Loxa789


----------



## Ghoosa (21. September 2009)

@Schiltrac

Wiege mit Sachen ca. 95 kg und messe im sitzen. Wobei es hier auch bei mir starke Unterschiede zwischen sitzen und stehen gibt. Wenn man dann noch steht und im Gelände am Hang bergab wirds noch krasser mit dem Unterschied 

Hatte bei der Auslieferung die U-Turn von Canyon optimieren lassen und haben mir die extra harte eingebaut, welche mir zu strong war (SAG ca. 10%). Habe nun auf 180 fix mit harter Feder (ca. 80-90kg) umgerüstet und hab nun im sitzen ca. 20%, womit ich gut fahre.

Hinten wars die Standardfeder (350) da man ja bei Canyon 2008 der Meinung war, dass es nicht zum Optitune gehört und man den Kunden nicht drauf hinweisen muss, auch wenn man fragt 
Bevor es wieder zu Diskussionen führt, im Katalog stand 2008 bei Optitune = Optimierung der Federelemente (Mehrzahl).
Habe mir dann die 500er eingebaut (dat warn Akt) und hab nun im sitzen ca. 30% bei 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung (mit der 350 waren es >40% bei bis zu 5 Umdrehungen).


Denke aber, dass hier der Einsatzbereich ausschlaggebend ist und ob man Durchschläge hat. Bei FR werden ja ca. 25-30% vorgegeben, bei DH sinds eher 35-40%, ja nach Geschmack und Strecke.
Hab mit meinen 20% : 30% und den "Forstwegen" im Umland von Berlin ca. 50-70% Federwegsausnutzung, ja nach Strecke. Also noch genug Reserven, falls man mal nen Drop findet und noch nicht zu weich (Schaukelstuhl).


Grüße
Andi


----------



## GerhardO (21. September 2009)

@loxa789:

uuuuuh - das liest sich gar nicht gut...!  

Von meiner Seite jedenfalls gute und schnelle Besserung  - und vor allem keine  Komplikationen! 

Gerhard


----------



## chaz (21. September 2009)

Oh shit! Auch aus Dortmund gute Besserung!


----------



## MUD´doc (21. September 2009)

@loxa789
Au Mann! Was ist passiert, dass du dich so verletzt hast ?! 
Gute Besserung aus Westfalen.
Und Tschaka! Hoffe, dass du in 1 1/2 Jahre wieder dabei bist


----------



## Schiltrac (21. September 2009)

@Ghoosa: thx. Werde mir dann wieder mal ne noch härtere Feder kaufen...
Aber die Feder in der Fox 40 ist zum Glück Perfekt xD

@loxa 789: Das klingt gar nicht gut... Gute Besserung. 
Und übrigens: Warum hast du die DHX 2.8x350 Feder *geraucht? xD*


----------



## Met87 (21. September 2009)

War heute da ... eigentlich nix mehr .. Laden ist leer geräumt!!!


----------



## litefreak (21. September 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> leer geräumt!!!


 ist doch etwas übertrieben   war jedenfalls Samstags da, zwar waren viele Leute auch da, jedoch Anzahl an Bikes war deutlich höher 

P.S. wisst ihr warum eigentlich bei so vielen der dort ausgestellten Räder mit normalem Lack (also die nicht eloxierten), der Lack Macken hatte, sprich ausgeschlagene Stellen die eigentlich durch stärkeren Steineinschlag entstehen. (hoffe nur, dass die dort ausgestellten Räder nicht in solch einem Zustand dem Kunden verkauft werden)


----------



## thto (21. September 2009)

@loxa789
drück dir die daumen gute besserung aus wiesbaden
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (22. September 2009)

ja die Bikes im Showroom sind noch da, aber die werden nicht verkauft!!!!

Bzw. wahrscheinlich erst ganz ganz am Schluss... schau auf die HP .. da ist außer beim MR und beim Torque nicht mehr viel zu holen ...


2010er Modelle ab November ....


----------



## litefreak (22. September 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> ja die Bikes im Showroom sind noch da, aber die werden nicht verkauft!!!!


 Bist Du dir da sicher? Ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass ein Austelleungsbike einem Kunden Verkauft worden ist. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Met87 (22. September 2009)

Kann natürlich sein, dass sie die jetzt auch schon raushauen....


----------



## FOX1494 (22. September 2009)

kann man hier nen poplock hebel anbringen ???


----------



## GerhardO (22. September 2009)

Jepp! Allerdings nicht den Hebel, sondern den Gegenanschlag für den Zug! 

Was issn für a Gabel? Ich hab ne Recon mit Poplock. 

G.


----------



## FOX1494 (22. September 2009)

das is ne rock shox recon 327 air 120stl 
was kostet mich denn der spass lohnt sich das denn
is das son unterschied wenn man bergauf fährt un die gabel ausschaltet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (22. September 2009)

meins mal wieder:


----------



## biesa (22. September 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> das is ne rock shox recon 327 air 120stl
> was kostet mich denn der spass lohnt sich das denn
> is das son unterschied wenn man bergauf fährt un die gabel ausschaltet ?



Wenn du in den Wiegtritt gehst merkste da schon nen Unterschied, aber ob mans nun unbedingt braucht ist so ne Sache.. wenns die Gabel hat why not?


----------



## FOX1494 (22. September 2009)

@ unchained
gefällt mir 
is das ne durolux also die gabel ?


----------



## unchained (22. September 2009)

aber hallo !


----------



## Cortezsi (22. September 2009)

@ unchained
Wie immer tiptop geputzt - so wie man es eben von Dir erwartet

Ist die Durolux überhaupt für diesen Rahmen freigegeben? Nicht das der Neue nicht nochmal bricht.


----------



## decline (22. September 2009)

fährst du eigentlich auch mit dem rad?


----------



## tom23" (22. September 2009)

Gleicher Rahmen wie bei unchained, sauberer isses eigentlich nie.


----------



## KannY (23. September 2009)

So hab auch mal wieder ein Bildchen von meinem kleinen


----------



## FOX1494 (23. September 2009)

bis wie viel mm is der nerve xc rahmen freigegeben max ? 
könnt man dort auch ne pike oda revelation dran machen ?


----------



## FOX1494 (23. September 2009)

könnte man an den nerve xc rahmen auch ne pike oda revelation dran machen ???
bis wie viel mm is der max freigegeben ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. September 2009)

falsches thema.


----------



## T!ll (23. September 2009)

Bis 2008 war das XC für max. 120mm freigegeben, Pike ist aber sowieso total falsch in nem XC.

Bild vom Wochenende (wer weiß wo's war?)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. September 2009)

ich find das braune von KannY HammA


----------



## bobtailoner (23. September 2009)

dann will ich auch ma
hab leider nur das bild zur hand. aber bike ist ja gut zu erkennen.
der rahmen steht zum verkauf


----------



## FOX1494 (24. September 2009)

heute endlich gips abbekommen 
jez kann ich wieder richtig fahren


----------



## Schlack (26. September 2009)

[/IMG]

ups...


----------



## varadero (26. September 2009)

alt, aber immer noch gut!!! 


 

 

 




 

 

 



*CANYON Nerve ES7* (Bj. 03)


----------



## johnnyg (26. September 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> alt, aber immer noch gut!!!
> 
> 
> *CANYON Nerve ES7* (Bj. 03)




Wieviel Federweg hast du am Heck?


----------



## varadero (26. September 2009)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hast du am Heck?


Lt. Katalog 125mm wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2009)

Danke r0ckZ fürs Foto - zwei Torque FR (und ein Nicolai und ein Commencal) vorm Start des Nordkettensingletrails:


----------



## thto (27. September 2009)

@cx
kannnst du ein wenig mehr über den trail schreiben ?
danke
TT


----------



## ChrisKing (27. September 2009)

nerve xc 6.0 2009 - laufräder, reifen, lenker und vorbau hab ich ausgetauscht..


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2009)

thto schrieb:


> @cx
> kannnst du ein wenig mehr über den trail schreiben ?
> danke
> TT



Guggst du: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6377078#post6377078

Scrollen bis Tag 5 (Vorsicht viele Bilder) 
oder schaust unter www.nordketten-singletrail.at


----------



## ChrisPi (27. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Guggst du:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6377078#post6377078
> 
> ...



Wow,echt geiler Thread! Aber der Nordpark hats schon in sich.Alle die da einen Bikepark erwarten werden sich gehörig wundern... der Lernfaktor ist aber sehr hoch u. man merkt mal wieder wie unwichtig das Bike ist u. wie entscheidend das eigene Fahrkönnen!


----------



## derwolf1509 (30. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Bilder...
Wir waren auf einer echt super Herbsttour in Lermoos an der Zugspitze. Aber seht selber...





























Das Zugspitzgebiet kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!! Aber nur unter der Woche wenn die Wanderer nicht da sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. September 2009)

meins, zwar eher im Hintergrund, aber schmutzig


----------



## Toni172 (30. September 2009)

@derwolf
wo sind die oberen 3 Bilder gemacht worden ? Grubigstein ?


----------



## derwolf1509 (30. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @derwolf
> wo sind die oberen 3 Bilder gemacht worden ? Grubigstein ?



Genau! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber wie schon gesagt nur wenn keine Ferien sind und die Wanderer schon weg sind. Sonst wird man glaube ich öffentlich hingerichtet


----------



## Toni172 (30. September 2009)

dacht ich mirs doch. Ich war schon 4x da zum biken, ist echt genial.


----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> meins, zwar eher im Hintergrund, aber schmutzig



Naja wird doch! Zumindest sind die Reifen ein bissl staubig.
Hast Du die von einem anderen Rad auf Dein TipTopSauberes draufgemacht?


----------



## unchained (30. September 2009)

Nein, neulich als ich zur Eisdiele fuhr musste ich notgedrungen über eine kleine Rasenfläche vor einem Hund flüchten.... daher der Staub und ja..... Dreck am Reifen. 


:


----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> nein, neulich als ich zur eisdiele fuhr musste ich notgedrungen über eine kleine rasenfläche vor einem hund flüchten.... Daher der staub und ja..... Dreck am reifen.


----------



## FOX1494 (30. September 2009)

@unchained
war dein bike denn schon mal dreckig ??? ^^


----------



## unchained (30. September 2009)

Während des Abkühlvorganges der Aluminiumrohre ist ein Taiwanese mit seinen dreckigen Flip Flops rübergelatscht. Ansonsten, Nein.


----------



## Onkel Kopp (30. September 2009)

Hier mal mein altes Schlachtross, 1997er Grand Canyon (nicht mehr so ganz im Originalzustand):





Fährt eigentlich jemand noch ein 1996er, also aus dem ersten Jahrgang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (30. September 2009)

Was hat man damals für das GC gezahlt? 

PS: Nicht die BW abräumen!!!!!


----------



## Onkel Kopp (30. September 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Was hat man damals für das GC gezahlt?
> 
> PS: Nicht die BW abräumen!!!!!



Preis war damals eigentlich 2700 DM, ich habe es aber beim Händler (gab es damals neben dem Versandhandel noch) von XTR-Schaltwerk auf XT, von Clickpedalen auf Bärentatzen und von Rock Shox Judy SL auf Indy SL umbauen lassen, dann war ich bei gut 2100 DM, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Ein Modell drunter (Yellowstone) hätte mit 2000 DM preislich gepasst, das wollte ich aber nicht haben, denn es war erdbeerrot.

Ach ja, bin mittlerweile umgezogen, die BW ist jetzt sicher...


----------



## ChrisPi (30. September 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Während des Abkühlvorganges der Aluminiumrohre ist ein Taiwanese mit seinen dreckigen Flip Flops rübergelatscht. Ansonsten, Nein.



 
Mir gefällt dein Bike sehr gut in Kombination mit der weißen Gabel.Muß aber zugegebenermaßen immer grinsen wenn ich ein Foto sehe weil sicher gleich wieder ein Kommentar zum Thema  "Sauberkeit" kommt


----------



## Schlack (30. September 2009)

...und JA, der Sattel ist montiert ! ! ! Bin schließlich verheiratet  !


----------



## biesa (30. September 2009)

looks like fabrikneuer Zustand


----------



## Schlack (30. September 2009)

Ja fast! War unbenutzt, hatte aber schon die Gabel getauscht!


----------



## xas (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand ein Bild von einem weissen Grand Canyon CF 2009?


----------



## Terrier (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
hier noch mal ein kleines update von meinem 2009er AM

Neue Griffe:





Neuer Sattel:





Bike im gesamten:





Der Sattel ist nur übergangsweise. Da kommt bald wieder ein weißer Sattel gleicher Bauart drauf ;-)


----------



## Temtem (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dan den alten nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOX1494 (4. Oktober 2009)

so heute is mein bike auch mal ein bisschen dreckig geworden 
die bilder die ich im wald gemacht habe sin leider nich so gut geworden 
is halt nur handy cam


----------



## Dirtyjoe (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

habs auch mal geschaft mein Nerve XC gestern bei einer wunderschönen Tagestour im Karwendel abzulichten.





Auf dem Foto ist noch ein Cube AMS und ein Specialized Stumpjumper zu sehen. 

Off Topic:

War ein geiler Sonnenuntergang gestern.


----------



## eightyfive (4. Oktober 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Hi!
> hier noch mal ein kleines update von meinem 2009er AM
> 
> Neue Griffe:
> ...



hätte interesse am sattel wenn du den loswerden willst


----------



## biesa (4. Oktober 2009)

Heutige Tour Startpunkt Wachenheim, Foto geknippst in Esthal


----------



## Poison Nuke (4. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe ihr killt mich jetzt nicht, da es ja eigentlich ein MTB Forum ist 


aber mein neuester Sproß von Canyon ist "etwas" ungefedert und fühlt sich auf Asphaltpisten am wohlsten und ich wollte euch diese Schönheit nicht vorenthalten:



 




 

 

 


ist ein Ultimate CF Dura Ace SL. Einfach nur Hammergeil das Teil. Macht auf seine Weise echt Spaß.



Tourbilder von meinem Nerve ESX gibt es dieses Jahr leider keine, einfach keine Zeit gefunden


----------



## decline (4. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Heutige Tour Startpunkt Wachenheim, Foto geknippst in Esthal





mit 99%iger sicherheit geh ich mal davon aus, dass deine sitzposition falsch eingestlellt ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (4. Oktober 2009)

decline schrieb:


> mit 99%iger sicherheit geh ich mal davon aus, dass deine sitzposition falsch eingestlellt ist ;-)




Ist jetzt wieder höher, war nur so tief, wegen einer Abfahrt ;p


----------



## decline (4. Oktober 2009)

ok ok...das war das eine prozent ;-)


----------



## Terrier (5. Oktober 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Ich würde dan den alten nehmen



Wenn du den weißen meinst der Serienmäßig verbaut ist, den hab ich schon gegen einen schwarzen Selle Italia XR getauscht, weil ich mit dem SLK garnicht klargekommen bin. Im übrigen ist der eh an der seite aufgeschürft 

@ eightyfive:

Der Sattel ist ein 07er Modell. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht wann ich mir einen neuen zulege. Aber wenn du intresse hast behalt ich das mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Temtem (5. Oktober 2009)

Hy
Ich meinte den Slr.Würdes du mir den Verkaufen?
lg Temtem


----------



## Terrier (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen wer mehr bezahlt du oder eightyfive 

Aber so schnell will ich den auch noch nicht loswerden. Ich brauch ja erstmal den in weiß. 
Bis dahin werde ich anstelle vom Sattelrohr lieber den Sattel vorziehen.  egal wieviel geld du mir bietest!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

So, dann werde ich mein kürzlich erstandenes/aufgebautes Canyon Fahrrad auch mal hier einreihen 









2009er Torque FR 9.0 (M, raw) mit serienmäßigem Evolver und The One, sonst ist nur noch der Sattel original. Der Rest kommt vom alten Bike oder ist neu. Gesamtgewicht: 15,8kg


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Oktober 2009)

wo ist die VAN?


----------



## scheibenrost (5. Oktober 2009)

Und wo die HS?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2009)

Die haben schon einen neuen Besitzer gefunden


----------



## ChrisPi (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich lackiert mit Klarlack? Oder richtig raw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Schätzung nach müsste es mattes Klar-Pulver sein. Ist zu glatt und zu matt.


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Oktober 2009)

Letztens noch die spätsommerlichen Abende genutzt...


----------



## Centi (7. Oktober 2009)

Traumwetter, Traumrad!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Schönheit des Bikes dank genialem Schnappschuss meiner Freundin perfekt eingefangen


----------



## Jogi (8. Oktober 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> Traumwetter, Traumrad!



Traumgegend 

Gimpel und Rote Flüh rechts?


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen, 

hier mal wieder mein 2003 Grand Canyon in aktueller Version (Syntace Duraflite mit roten Tune-Barends, Syntace F 139 getauscht - jetzt Syntace Vector Lowrider mit Thomson Elite Vorbau 15 Grad negativ)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/486012]http


Anmerkungen?


----------



## Centi (8. Oktober 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Traumgegend
> 
> Gimpel und Rote Flüh rechts?



Rischdisch!


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen, 

hier mal wieder mein 2003 Grand Canyon in aktueller Version (Syntace Duraflite mit roten Tune-Barends, Syntace F 139 getauscht - jetzt Syntace Vector Lowrider mit Thomson Elite Vorbau 15 Grad negativ)










Anmerkungen?


----------



## Centi (8. Oktober 2009)

*Abschußrampe!*

Aber man kann bestimmt senkrecht die Wände hoch fahren, oder gar überhängend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2009)

Du, das sieht extremer aus, als es ist. Der Syntace Vector kompensiert die 15 Grad des Vorbaus etwas. Ich mag die Optik einfach.....


----------



## torisch (8. Oktober 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> Anmerkungen?



Vielleicht mal die Bremsleitung vorn kürzen?Ansonsten siehts schon ziemlich schnittig aus!


----------



## frankZer (8. Oktober 2009)

mal ein bild vom torque...


----------



## Machlovio (8. Oktober 2009)

Top Bild.Super Farbe.Wie aus Vietnam M.


----------



## varadero (9. Oktober 2009)

SPECTRAL AX7 (Bj. 08) und NERVE ES7 (Bj.03)


----------



## MäxFäx (10. Oktober 2009)

Super Farbe......ich liebe sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faktotum (10. Oktober 2009)

Spectralkulär und echt Nervig dieser Herbst!



varadero schrieb:


> SPECTRAL AX7 (Bj. 08) und NERVE ES7 (Bj.03)


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild unten rechts als HDR und du hättest ein Profibild


----------



## FOX1494 (10. Oktober 2009)

also ich find das unten links besser ^^


----------



## Demonhunter (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde oben rechts am besten  ohne Flasche wäre es perfekt
unten rechts is leider etwas zu dunkel aber trotzdem ein super Bild


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2009)

> unten rechts is leider etwas zu dunkel aber trotzdem ein super Bild


deswegen HDR!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2009)

wat is'n HDR? kann man das auch mal auf deutsch schreiben? ist ja nicht jeder fotoexperte hier...


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2009)

*High Dynamic Range*
ein Hochkontrastbild ist  das die in der Natur vorkommenden großen Helligkeitsunterschiede detailgetreu speichern kann

Bezogen auf das rechte Bild unten , das Wäldchen und der Fahrer heller, der Himmel dunkler und mehr farbe

Beispiel:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/83/Colour_Explosion.jpg


----------



## DigitalEclipse (10. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wat is'n HDR? kann man das auch mal auf deutsch schreiben? ist ja nicht jeder fotoexperte hier...



Das kann man auch freundlicher fragen!

guckst du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image


----------



## faktotum (11. Oktober 2009)

Wonn i do imma so an Durscht hob und der Trinkrucksack mit Klamotten vollgestopft war, die man ja bei 25°C unbedingt braucht!  ;-)


Demonhunter schrieb:


> Ich finde oben rechts am besten  ohne Flasche wäre es perfekt
> unten rechts is leider etwas zu dunkel aber trotzdem ein super Bild


----------



## varadero (11. Oktober 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> .. ohne Flasche wäre es perfekt...


DANKE!
Ich habs mir nicht zu sagen gewagt! 
Zumal der Camelback sogar mit auf Tour war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.F.F. (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

faktotum schrieb:


> Wonn i do imma so an Durscht hob und der Trinkrucksack mit Klamotten vollgestopft war, die man ja bei 25°C unbedingt braucht!  ;-)



Michi der alte Flaschen(spazieren)fahrer
Varadero,
Ich vermisse dein schönstes Trikot auf den Bilden. 
Du als unser Auaslandskorrespondent!
Gruß
aus dem Norden
Schappi


----------



## Fryrish (12. Oktober 2009)

@f.f.f.

was ist das genau für ein rad? rahmengröße s?
black is beautiful


----------



## FOX1494 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich würde sagen dass das M is


----------



## Tim777 (12. Oktober 2009)

weil die Bilder so selten werden. vor ein paar wochen in wibe:


----------



## T!ll (12. Oktober 2009)

genau, mehr Bilder
Freitag bei tollem Herbstwetter:


----------



## F.F.F. (12. Oktober 2009)

birjoh schrieb:


> @f.f.f.
> 
> was ist das genau für ein rad? rahmengröße s?
> black is beautiful


Nerve XC 7.0
Ist rahmengröße M.
Passt mir eigentlich genau. (Keine schmerzen am Körper nach 3 Stunden Biken)  Obwohl das PPS sagte L.
Bin mit Körpergröße 181cm und 83-84 lange Beinen genau zwischen M und L.

(Nur die nach innen schiebenden Griffe nerven mir.)


----------



## Met87 (12. Oktober 2009)

Dann wirds Zeit für Schraubgriffe!!


----------



## biesa (12. Oktober 2009)

Das hatte ich auch als erstes bei meinem GC 7.0 zubemängeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi29NRW (12. Oktober 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> genau, mehr Bilder
> Freitag bei tollem Herbstwetter:



Aussichtspunkt bei der Kaolin-Tongrube "Auf dem Kreuz"?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2009)

für die Leute, die ab und an mal vom Fließtext genervt sind... bin zufällig über dieses klick Super-Firefox Add on gestolpert.

funzt astrein


----------



## FOX1494 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich bin 1,78 m groß
un hab ne schrittlänge von 89-91cm ^^
hab rahmengröße L


----------



## vtrkalle (12. Oktober 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,78 m groß
> un hab ne schrittlänge von 89-91cm ^^
> hab rahmengröße L



darf ich fragen, bist du eine Frau, ich bin normal gewachsen und habe 84cm Schrittlänge und bin 1,79 m groß.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2009)

F.F.F. schrieb:


> Nur die nach innen schiebenden Griffe nerven mir.





Met87 schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit für Schraubgriffe!!


Ich hab die originalen von meinem Torque noch hier liegen, unbenutzt. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## FOX1494 (12. Oktober 2009)

nee bin junge 
15 jahre alt
der typ beim canyon laden meinte auch dass ich extrem lange beine hab ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Oktober 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,78 m groß
> un hab ne schrittlänge von 89-91cm ^^
> hab rahmengröße L



Du hast echt ganz schön lange Beine 

Ich bin 1,80 groß, SL 86 und komme mit dem L-Rahmen super zurecht.


----------



## T!ll (13. Oktober 2009)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt bei der Kaolin-Tongrube "Auf dem Kreuz"?



Volltreffer!





Meine Runde ging von Haiger aus über den Rothaarsteig nach Breitscheid, dann Westerwaldsteig über Heisterberger Weiher bis zur Fuchskaute und dann wieder Rothaarsteig bis Lützeln. Nach 42 herbstlich matschigen Kilometern war's das dann


----------



## Cortezsi (13. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch als erstes bei meinem GC 7.0 zubemängeln!



Komisch bei mir gabs da gar keine Probleme (auch GC AL 7).


----------



## chrimi24 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal kurz eine Frage, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber ich hoffe ihr beantwortet mir sie trotzdem kurz. Werden bei den Schalthebeln serienmäßig keine Abdeckungen bzw. Ganganzeigen montiert? Ich war etwas erstaunt, als ich das festgestellt habe.

Lg Philipp


----------



## torisch (13. Oktober 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit für Schraubgriffe!!


Ich hab meine auch ruckzuck getauscht, die originalen von Canyon taugen echt nix.


chrimi24 schrieb:


> Werden bei den Schalthebeln serienmäßig keine Abdeckungen bzw. Ganganzeigen montiert?


Japp, hängt mit der ergonomisch besseren Anordnung der Bremsgriffe zusammen.
Da mein Bock z.Zt. bei Canyon zur Reklamtionsbearbeitung+Erstinspektion (nach 3000km ) ist, gibts paar Bilder ausm Sommer .


----------



## BraYn (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Cortezsi (13. Oktober 2009)

chrimi24 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz eine Frage, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber ich hoffe ihr beantwortet mir sie trotzdem kurz. Werden bei den Schalthebeln serienmäßig keine Abdeckungen bzw. Ganganzeigen montiert? Ich war etwas erstaunt, als ich das festgestellt habe.
> 
> Lg Philipp



Ja, weils im prinzip auch keiner braucht.

Auch wenn jetzt bestimmt dann wieder ein Post kommt: "Also ich seh schon gern welcher Gang drin ist...".
Für diese Poster folgende Frage:
Warum und wann schaltet man?
A) Weil die Ganganzeige was anzeigt
B) Weil meine Trittfrequenz nicht optimal ist


----------



## FOX1494 (14. Oktober 2009)

heute war geil
bin mit nem freund ne tour durch die eifel gefahren 
war aber verdammt anstrengend und kalt ^^
gesamt knapp 70km und 1400hm
hier mal ein paar bilder
quali is nich ganz so gut is nur mit handy


----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir gabs da gar keine Probleme (auch GC AL 7).



Geich bei der ersten Tour haben sich die Griffe nach innen gezogen, deswegen hab ich SPANK lock ons montiert, die aber sich wohl schnell abnutzen, hat jemand ein Tipp für gute Lock on Griffe, die sich nicht schnell abnutzen?

alibi-bild:


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

2 Bikes mit 1a black 'n' white Style 




biesa schrieb:


> Geich bei der ersten Tour haben sich die Griffe nach innen gezogen, deswegen hab ich SPANK lock ons montiert, die aber sich wohl schnell abnutzen, hat jemand ein Tipp für gute Lock on Griffe, die sich nicht schnell abnutzen?


Das ist normal, die haben bei mir keine Saison gehalten. Ich hatte danach die NC-17 Lock-on, die sind weicher (fand ich angenehmer) und haben etwas länger gehalten. Sind halt Verschleisteile. Habe jetzt die Sunline Twisted Waffle, die haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser und sind sehr griffig. Gefällt mir bisher (gerade bei harten Abfahrten) sehr gut und nach schneller Abnutzung sehen sie auch nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2 Bikes mit 1a black 'n' white Style
> 
> 
> Das ist normal, die haben bei mir keine Saison gehalten. Ich hatte danach die NC-17 Lock-on, die sind weicher (fand ich angenehmer) und haben etwas länger gehalten. Sind halt Verschleisteile. Habe jetzt die Sunline Twisted Waffle, die haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser und sind sehr griffig. Gefällt mir bisher (gerade bei harten Abfahrten) sehr gut und nach schneller Abnutzung sehen sie auch nicht aus.



Werd ich mir mal anschauen, Danke für den Tipp! Studierste in ld oder mz? Meinereiner studiert in ld


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Studierste in ld oder mz? Meinereiner studiert in ld


Studieren, somit Werktags-Wohnsitz: Mainz. Heimat, somit WE- und Ferien-Wohnsitz: Landau


----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

Aaaaaaaaachso, dacht wir wären uns schon über den Weg gelaufen

Alibibild: Cube vs. Canyon


----------



## varadero (14. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> ... hat jemand ein Tipp für gute Lock on Griffe, die sich nicht schnell abnutzen?...


Ich fahre schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren die Ergon "Enduro" Griffe (ist jetzt wohl das Modell GE1).
Die Abnützung ist nur sehr gering und der Grifffkomfort (für mich) sehr gut!


----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren die Ergon "Enduro" Griffe (ist jetzt wohl das Modell GE1).
> Die Abnützung ist nur sehr gering und der Grifffkomfort (für mich) sehr gut!




Sehen ja sehr geil aus, vorallem gibts die ja auch in weiß 






Die empfohlenen von smubob gibts leider in der Ausführung nur in schwarz :\


----------



## jaamaa (14. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Sehen ja sehr geil aus, vorallem gibts die ja auch in weiß
> \



Sehn halt nur nicht sehr lange so aus. Weiße Griffe sind mit der Zeit echt nicht schön anzusehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
Meine Nächsten sind somit auch wieder schwarz.


----------



## vattim (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal zwei etwas schönere Bilder meines 2003er Grand Canyon










Hat zwar schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel, aber immernoch top.


----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sehn halt nur nicht sehr lange so aus. Weiße Griffe sind mit der Zeit echt nicht schön anzusehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ja weiße Spanks, die sind noch relativ weiß, weil ich die nach ejder Tour mit diesem Kram einschäume:





Ist ein sehr dicker wirkungsvoller Schaum, mit dem ich im Übrigen auch mein Rahmen etc putze 



Also order ich mal bei Gelegenheit die weißen Ergons, wenn sie genug Grip und Langlebigkeit mitsich bringen.


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetz die Ergon GA1, die sind echt klasse
Gibts auch in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## knuspi (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer Top-Bilder von dir


----------



## Met87 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer schön sauberes Rad ...


----------



## biesa (15. Oktober 2009)

@unchained

Du gehst aber nicht mit ner DSLR biken oder?
Schöne Bilder, schönes Rad, sowas will ich mir auch kaufen, wenn jemand sein Nerve verkaufen will... PM


----------



## unchained (15. Oktober 2009)

Doch ich fahr öfters mit der DSLR im Rucksack durch die Wälder. Passiert ist bisher nichts.

Klar, so Gas geben wie sonst geht nicht, da die Ausstattung aufm Rücken teilweise teurer ist als die auf der man sitzt. . Aber so ist das ne ganz gute Kombination. Wie oft habe ich mich schon geärgert, dass man in schönen Momenten die Cam nicht dabei hatte.....

danke knuspi und met87


----------



## biesa (15. Oktober 2009)

Trau mich höchsten mein Nokia 5800 mitzunehmen. Bei der Digicam bin ich zu vorsichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab sie zur Dämpfung in nen dickes Handtuch gewickelt.....  sollte es zum Sturz kommen hilft das zwar auch nichts mehr..... aber immerhin so ein bisschen gegen das geschaukel aufm Rücken.


----------



## knuspi (15. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch hin und wieder die DSLR dabei. Die ist dann im Rucksack nochmal geschützt durch eine Kameratasche. Man müsste schon sehr blöd drauf fallen, damit da was kaputt geht.


----------



## biesa (15. Oktober 2009)

In meinem Bag ist nur die 3L Blase und nen 1-Hilfe-Set, beheimatet im Deuter Attack. Bekomm da mal ne DSLR rein


----------



## knuspi (15. Oktober 2009)

Ok, da könnte es wirklich etwas eng werden  Ich habe einen Deuter TransAlp 30. Da passt die DSLR gut rein.

So, damit es nicht zu OT wird, hier noch ein Bild:





War im Sommer auf Höhe der Ehrwalder Alm. Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung und es kam noch keine weiße Pracht vom Himmel runter ...


----------



## vattim (15. Oktober 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ok, da könnte es wirklich etwas eng werden  Ich habe einen Deuter TransAlp 30. Da passt die DSLR gut rein.
> 
> So, damit es nicht zu OT wird, hier noch ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Da wo du wohnst, möchte ich auch gerne wohnen. Mein GC würde sofort ein Fully als Brüderchen bekommen. Ich überlege sowieso mir für die nächste Saison ein Nerve XC oder MR zuzulegen, aber bei uns im Norden ein Fully....Ich weiß noch nicht. Aber ne Federung am Heck hat ja nicht nur  in den Bergen Vorteile.

Bin noch etwas unentschlossen. Würde ja gerne mal ein Nerve XC probefahren; aber dafür extra nach Koblenz fahren.......

Egal, die Canyon-Bikes sind einfach geil (darf man das g-Wort schreiben?).


----------



## knuspi (16. Oktober 2009)

Leider wohne ich da auch nicht  Ich war da nur im Urlaub. Ich wohne in Oberfranken. Da ist es leider auch nicht so bergig.

Zum Thema Probefahren: Es gab hier mal einen Thread, wo Leute ihr Canyon zur Probefahrt angeboten haben. Vielleicht ist ja jemand in deiner Nähe dabei. Die Suche spuckt den Thread sicher aus.


----------



## kalama (16. Oktober 2009)

...


----------



## fÄlix (16. Oktober 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Leider wohne ich da auch nicht  Ich war da nur im Urlaub. Ich wohne in Oberfranken. Da ist es leider auch nicht so bergig.
> 
> Zum Thema Probefahren: Es gab hier mal einen Thread, wo Leute ihr Canyon zur Probefahrt angeboten haben. Vielleicht ist ja jemand in deiner Nähe dabei. Die Suche spuckt den Thread sicher aus.




ach komm bei uns in oberfranken geht's schon gut. 

wenn ich's mit meinem momentanen wohnort vergleich...


servus


----------



## knuspi (17. Oktober 2009)

fÄlix schrieb:


> ach komm bei uns in oberfranken geht's schon gut.
> 
> wenn ich's mit meinem momentanen wohnort vergleich...
> 
> ...



Ja klar, gibt sicher schlechtere Wohnorte  Aber mit dem Schwarzwald oder gar den Alpen ist das natürlich trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## varadero (17. Oktober 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ja klar, gibt sicher schlechtere Wohnorte  Aber mit dem Schwarzwald oder gar den Alpen ist das natürlich trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen.


Wir haben halt ab jetzt ein anderes Problem mit dem Radl fahren!



Aber dafür gibts dann ja die Schi! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Wir haben halt ab jetzt ein anderes Problem mit dem Radl fahren!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber dafür gibts dann ja die Schi! ;-)



Ist das ein Fahrrad auf dem Bild oder ein Mofa  ??? 

Ich freu mich auf den ersten Schnee, vielleicht bin ich ja pünktlich wieder fit und mein Bike passt da jetzt auch farblich besser zu Matsch und Schnee nachdem ich heut basteln war:


----------



## varadero (17. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fahrrad auf dem Bild oder ein Mofa  ???


Nein nein, das ist schon ein Radl! 
Der Spiegel auf meinem Stadtrad ist einfach sehr praktisch wenn ich mit meinen Kindern auf Straßen/in der Stadt unterwegs bin!
Dein Fuhrpark ist übrigens auch nicht der Kleinste!

So, und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema!!!


----------



## fÄlix (17. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Wir haben halt ab jetzt ein anderes Problem mit dem Radl fahren!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber dafür gibts dann ja die Schi! ;-)




das soll bei uns gerade auch nicht anders sein. 

zurück zum thema, mit einem bild...








höchster punkt in der fränkischen... und mein gc

wie ich doch mein schätzchen vermisse


----------



## FOX1494 (18. Oktober 2009)

heute fahr ich für ne woche in die nähe von speyer wird hoffentlich gutes wetter dann können wir jeden tag radeln 
wenn ich wieder da bin stell ich ma ein paar fotos rein wenn ich ein paar gute gemacht habe 
bis in einer woche ciao


----------



## Met87 (19. Oktober 2009)

Servus ...

Hier ein Bild meines Nerve XCs bei einer Abendrunde! Leider nur HandyCam! Digitale Spiegelreflex ist in Arbeit 






So und gestern bei einer Runde, da habe ich Folgendes entdeckt und bin bald vom Glauben abgefallen!

Dieser Rahmen ist doch höllisch teuer oder?


----------



## idworker (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab ja schon viel gesehen, aber ne da bin ich total platt...........


----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Oktober 2009)

alpha centauri fährt jetzt specialized?


----------



## Yousef (19. Oktober 2009)

>


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Oktober 2009)

dekadent aber geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Gepäckträger ist am (beweglichen! ) Hinterbau befestigt UND nochmal im Bereich der Sattelklemme... hmmmm!?!


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2009)

Uralt...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaubs nicht ---- das kann nur ein Fake sein! 
Gepäckträger, Schutzblech, Schaftrohrverlängerung----nee

----


----------



## moloko-c (19. Oktober 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Dieser Rahmen ist doch höllisch teuer oder?



Fake? Hoffentlich, für den Rahmen würde ich nämlich töten  ... 

4000 Euronen für nen Rahmen ausgeben um dann Gepäckträger & Co. zu montieren... Kann eigentlich nur ein Fake sein...


----------



## Groudon (19. Oktober 2009)

da muss sich jemand aber VIEL arbeitn gemacht haben ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Teile sehen alle ziemlich neu (unbenutzt?) aus. Vielleicht ein Gag eines Händlers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6108562&postcount=859

Auch schön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5890035&postcount=420


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Oktober 2009)

Saugeil das Speci


----------



## pjfa (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## T!ll (20. Oktober 2009)

Heute hat sich der Herbts endlich mal von der besten Seite gezeigt













30km Ründchen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein & keiner Wolke am Himmel, so solls sein


----------



## Centi (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo T!ll,

genau solche Bilder wollte ich nicht sehen, NEID, NEID!

Da habe ich spontan mal ein Bild von meinem Balkon aus gemacht!





Ach ja, da ist schon die letzten zwei Tage was weggeschmolzen.

Hindert zwar nicht am Biken, aber wenn man dann Deine Bilder sieht.


----------



## MäxFäx (20. Oktober 2009)

Finale Ligure März 2009.
Der Fotograf hat es nicht sooo drauf gehabt....(soll eine Steilabfahrt darstellen....sieht man ja an meiner haltung ;-)


----------



## biesa (21. Oktober 2009)

Find das Bild jetzt nicht soooo schlecht. 

btw. Eppstein in der Pfalz bei LU?


----------



## MäxFäx (21. Oktober 2009)

Eppstein in Hessen.
ungefähr 15 Km von Wiesbaden entfernt.


----------



## Jogi (21. Oktober 2009)

Centi schrieb:


>



Iseler?
da war ich auch schon mitm Radl oben.
Bin schon n Bissl neidisch auf dich, wo du wohnst


----------



## T!ll (21. Oktober 2009)

Da würd ich auch zu gern wohnen
Aber Mittelgebirge ist auch nicht verkehrt

Heute war wieder so tolles Wetter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (21. Oktober 2009)

Du bist ja nur noch fieß!

Bin heute bei 2,5°C durch die weiße Landschaft!

Also in dieser Jahreszeit braucht bei Euch kein Neid aufkommen. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß bei den Touren.


----------



## Grandmen (21. Oktober 2009)

mein Nerve jetzt mit 1 mal 14


----------



## stardust1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

Das war frühmorgens...


----------



## stardust1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier im Königsforst


----------



## T!ll (21. Oktober 2009)

Das erste Bild sieht nach kalt aus


----------



## stardust1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

-2 Grad


----------



## stardust1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

und noch eines


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2009)

Bist du mit dem Dakota zufieden?
Ich habe ein Oregon und möchte es nicht mehr missen!


----------



## stardust1234 (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Dakota war wirklich super (steht zum Verkauf) Ich habe mir auch das Oregon zugelegt, mit integrierter Kamera .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retertnesor (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin erst seit kurzem hier im Forum und habe auch jetzt erst wieder angefangen mit MTB. 
Ich habe ein Canoyn Nerve XC 7 wie ihr seht. 
Es ist erst 3 Wochen alt aber hat schon ein paar Kilometer auf den Reifen sodass der Sattel sich an meinen Hintern gewöhnen konnte.

Gruß retertnesor


----------



## biesa (23. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## .t1mo (23. Oktober 2009)

Schön außergewöhnliche Farbe - ist das auch diese die man an dem AM mit HS auf der Eurobike sehen konnte?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Oktober 2009)

nee, sieht anders aus. das am sieht "metallic" aus. das xc einfach nur orange.


----------



## .t1mo (23. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt schon, ich dachte aber zuerst auch daran, dass das XC den Farbton evlt. einfach nur dem matschigen Bild zu verdanken hat...

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht das AM imho hammergeil aus 
Leider sicherlich dank der HS das teuerste Modell und die Farbe somit wie letztjährig exklusiv...


----------



## Groudon (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe aber gelesen, dass das AM 9.0 HS (orange) nur 2700â¬ kosten soll -> Quelle: BIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retertnesor (24. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für das "matschige Bild" werde mich bessern

Und meine Farbe ist einfach orange.
Auf dem .t1mo sieht verdammt nach metallic aus, wäre noch geiler gewesen wenn mein XC so lackiert wäre. 
Aber ich denke ich falle so auch schon gut auf.


----------



## Mr.Gregor (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker,

habe mein nicht mehr ganz frisches Canyon ES abgelichtet...

Es ist nicht ganz neu aber macht immer noch mächtig Spass  !


----------



## Bergbremser (24. Oktober 2009)

*Meins*


----------



## biesa (24. Oktober 2009)

Heutiger Ausritt, bei "warmen" 11°C


----------



## Tobi29NRW (25. Oktober 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Da würd ich auch zu gern wohnen
> Aber Mittelgebirge ist auch nicht verkehrt
> 
> Heute war wieder so tolles Wetter.....
> (...)


----------



## T!ll (25. Oktober 2009)

Genial 
Bist du da heute hergefahren? Ich wär auch mitgekommen


----------



## FOX1494 (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ma ne frage zum service 
wenn man ein rad bei canyon kauft kriegt man ja so nen gutschein für die inspektion
is die eig gratis dann oder wie


----------



## Schlack (25. Oktober 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage zum service
> wenn man ein rad bei canyon kauft kriegt man ja so nen gutschein für die inspektion
> is die eig gratis dann oder wie



Die Inspektion kostet mit Gutschein 50  statt 80  (glaube ich)


----------



## FOX1494 (25. Oktober 2009)

aso
und was wird dann da genau gemacht 
wird wirklich alles ganau nachgeguckt und nachgezogen 
oder nur mal ganz kurz geguckt ob die bremsen packen un gut is oder wie


----------



## T!ll (25. Oktober 2009)

das rad wird komplett zerlegt und kontrlliert nach nem 50-punkte plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOX1494 (25. Oktober 2009)

was heisst 50 punkte plan genau
müssen 50 sachen kontrolliert werden oda wie ???


----------



## biesa (26. Oktober 2009)

Da ist man am Freitag unterwegs zur Uni und was sieht man? Sein Fahrrad auf nem andren Auto


----------



## FOX1494 (26. Oktober 2009)

noch ne frage
wie kriegt man die griffe ab 
egal mit wie viel kraft ich dran drehe oder ziehe die bewegen sich keinen mm 
ich hab jez nämlich meine hayes stroker trail zum service geschickt weil da was kaputt war und die will ich dran montieren wenn die wieder da sin anstatt den avid juicy 3 weil die echt schei** sind die packen überhaupt nich ordentlich


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

´ne Spritze mit Spüli oder Öl und unter den Griff spritzen... aber vor der nächsten Montage ordentlich sauber machen!


----------



## FOX1494 (26. Oktober 2009)

aso ok danke


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem. Bei der Montage etwas Haarspray auf den Lenker und dann die Griffe drüber... hält bombenfest!

And now... back to Topic!


----------



## Redshred (26. Oktober 2009)

> Öl


mutig!!!!!!!!!!
nimm Spiritus zum runter und drauf machen



> And now... back to Topic!


----------



## FOX1494 (27. Oktober 2009)

die neuen canyon bikes sin draußen 
das neue torque is richtig geil ^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn du nicht immer die galerie für alles benutzen würdest, was dir auf dem herzen liegt, hättest du vielleicht auch schon gemerkt, dass uns das nicht entgangen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOX1494 (27. Oktober 2009)

sry war fast 2 wochen lang nich im inet un ich geh nich jeden tag auf die canyon hp
naja is ja egal ^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

darum geht's doch gar nicht... die galerie, ist die galerie. hier sollen bilder rein. keine fragen zu technischen problemen oder sonstigem.


----------



## FOX1494 (27. Oktober 2009)

ja ok 
vergessen wir das 
zurück zum thema


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Met87 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sau krasser Himmel ... Wirklich starke Aufnahmen!!


----------



## eightyfive (28. Oktober 2009)

wirklich miese quali noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Oktober 2009)

sowas fabriziert die Lumix DMC-FZ8 bei iso100? sieht eher nach handy-cam aus.


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2009)

1.) 2 Bilder mit Digitalzoom
2.) Dateigröße auf 1/10 des Originals reduziert!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Da ist man am Freitag unterwegs zur Uni und was sieht man? Sein Fahrrad auf nem andren Auto



So einen Anblick durfte ich auch mal erleben als ich zur Arbeit fuhr ... da hatte ich grad mein Rad gekauft ... zwar ein anderes Modell aber das gefühl sein Rad auf dem Rücken eines Reisemobiles zu sehen und mit dem Wissen selbst jedoch zur Arbeit zu müssen macht einen doch recht traurig und weckt verlangen nach endlich Urlaub!


----------



## >ghostrider< (30. Oktober 2009)

darf mich jetzt auch stolzes mitglied der canyon familie nennen.
hier ein paar fotos von meinem nerve esx 7.0 bj. 2007. 
meine umbauten:

laufradsatz: nope n 90, dt swiss ex 5.1d, conti mountain king 2,4
dämpfer: x fusion o2 rc (der pearl ist beim service - der o2 macht seine sache aber sehr gut)
vorbau: truvativ team 
riser: truvativ holzfeller dh 
griffe: ergon ge-1 
geplant ist noch eine teleskop-sattelstütze kind shock cobra i900 und eine enduro kettenführung


----------



## Demonhunter (31. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


>



Erinnert mich irgentwie an die Morewood Werbung 

Super Bilder!


----------



## Specialair (1. November 2009)

Hier mal mein AM bei einer kleinen Waldrunde. Umgebaut auf schwimmende Hope Bremsscheiben und im Wald herscht Ruhe.


----------



## schappi (1. November 2009)

Noch'n Sonneuntergang


----------



## Fryrish (1. November 2009)

@specialair

sieht echt super aus dein radl. nur den lenker hast komisch hingedreht. normalerweise zeigt die krümmung nach hinten, nicht nach oben.


----------



## Specialair (1. November 2009)

birjoh schrieb:


> @specialair
> 
> sieht echt super aus dein radl. nur den lenker hast komisch hingedreht. normalerweise zeigt die krümmung nach hinten, nicht nach oben.



Jeder so wie er´s mag.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Austrian Beduin (1. November 2009)

Heute Nachmittag


----------



## unchained (1. November 2009)

ist das schon das 2010er?


----------



## Austrian Beduin (1. November 2009)

Hi! nein noch das 2009er. zum Glück


----------



## unchained (1. November 2009)

Okay danke. Wieso zum Glück?


----------



## Austrian Beduin (1. November 2009)

Ich liebe Shimano! Und an den neuen ist Sram verbaut!


----------



## .t1mo (1. November 2009)

Auch die Barends abeschraubt?


----------



## Austrian Beduin (1. November 2009)

Yes - habs gestern erst abgeschraubt. Zum testen.... geht net schlechter


----------



## .t1mo (1. November 2009)

Ich komme ohne auch wesentlich besser zurecht


----------



## Austrian Beduin (1. November 2009)

wie lange hast du deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (2. November 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich komme ohne auch wesentlich besser zurecht



Warum?
Ich frage, da ich mir ein Fahren ohne Barends gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen kann (äußerst praktisch bei extrem steilen Stellen aufwärts, auf langen Bergauffahrten und auf langen Touren wegen der Änderung der Griffhaltung).


----------



## .t1mo (2. November 2009)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> wie lange hast du deins?



Seit August 2008 - ist also noch ein 08er 



Cortezsi schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich frage, da ich mir ein Fahren ohne Barends gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen kann (äußerst praktisch bei extrem steilen Stellen aufwärts, auf langen Bergauffahrten und auf langen Touren wegen der Änderung der Griffhaltung).



Mir gefällt es ohne besser, da ich so etwas breiter greifen kann und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit habe zu bremsen. Mit Barends kam ich mir immer etwas eingeengt vor, da der Duraflite Carbon sehr schmal ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AM bei einer kleinen Waldrunde. Umgebaut auf schwimmende Hope Bremsscheiben und im Wald herscht Ruhe.


Die funzen einwandfrei bei der The One? Das wäre ja praktisch... 




birjoh schrieb:


> nur den lenker hast komisch hingedreht. normalerweise zeigt die krümmung nach hinten, nicht nach oben.


Falsch. Die Krümmung zeigt nach hinten UND nach oben! Außerdem haben erfahrungsgemäß einige Leute den Lenker viel zu weit nach hinten gedreht. Dreht man ihnen den Lenker etwas hoch (so wie er gehört), wundern sie sich, dass das Handling plötzlich deutlich besser ist  Aber im Zweifellsfall natürlich...


Specialair schrieb:


> Jeder so wie er´s mag.


----------



## Specialair (3. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die funzen einwandfrei bei der The One? Das wäre ja praktisch...


Funzen ja aber es müssen leichte Anpassungen an den Bremssätteln gemacht werden. Wenns dann erst einmal passt läufts bestens.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Funzen ja aber es müssen leichte Anpassungen an den Bremssätteln gemacht werden. Wenns dann erst einmal passt läufts bestens.


Ok, dachte ich mir. Ich fahre ne Oro K24 mit Floating Disc, das wird dann quasi das gleiche Prozedere sein...


----------



## Specialair (3. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dachte ich mir. Ich fahre ne Oro K24 mit Floating Disc, das wird dann quasi das gleiche Prozedere sein...



Bei meiner K24 am Grand Canyon war das kein Problem.Das passt so. Ich mußte vorne lediglich jeweils eine 6er U-Scheibe unter den Sattel packen um den größeren Durchmesser auszugleichen. Hinten ging ohne da gleicher Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Bei meiner K24 am Grand Canyon war das kein Problem.Das passt so. Ich mußte vorne lediglich jeweils eine 6er U-Scheibe unter den Sattel packen um den größeren Durchmesser auszugleichen. Hinten ging ohne da gleicher Durchmesser.


An meinem Hardtail (Pike, K24 mit 183PM Adapter, 183mm Floating Disc) musste ich unten am Sattel bisschen was wegfeilen.
Genau die Sache mit dem Durchmesser brachte mich da übrigens erst drauf... ich will demnächst meine Lyrik gegen eine Totem tauschen -> 8" Postmount.  Das passt nicht so richtig mit der 200er Formula Scheibe zusammen. Aber eine 203er Floating von meiner alten M4 hätte ich noch da


----------



## M!ke (3. November 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich frage, da ich mir ein Fahren ohne Barends gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen kann (äußerst praktisch bei extrem steilen Stellen aufwärts, auf langen Bergauffahrten und auf langen Touren wegen der Änderung der Griffhaltung).



ich fand es auch immer angenehm,bis ich auf einem Trail mal an einem Ast eingehackt und tierisch hingeflogen bin. Seitdem ohne und nie vermisst...

Mike


----------



## mr.data (3. November 2009)

Did not see many carbon hardtails in these posts.. so here's mine


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. November 2009)

mr.data schrieb:


> Did not see many carbon hardtails in these posts.. so here's mine


Cooles Bike


----------



## M!ke (4. November 2009)

mr.data schrieb:


> Did not see many carbon hardtails in these posts.. so here's mine



Very n1  I hope in March 2010 I can post also a picture 

Mike


----------



## isy007 (4. November 2009)

Dieses Jahr auf dem Lago... "_Limone,Torbole e Riva_"


----------



## legalalien (7. November 2009)

Nach dem Umbau meines Torque ES hier ein Bild für die Gallerie.
Nun werkeln eine Totem IS Coil und ein FOX DHX 4 anstelle der Standardkomponenten Fox Talas RC2 und RockShox Monarch.
Um die Kettenabspringer zu reduzieren wurde das SGS gegen ein GS Schaltwerk getauscht und die Kette um einiges gekürzt. Das Große Kettenblatt ist nun deaktiviert und dient quasi als Bashguard.


----------



## unchained (7. November 2009)




----------



## Stefaun (8. November 2009)

Meins


----------



## Rines (8. November 2009)

legalalien schrieb:


> Nach dem Umbau meines Torque ES hier ein Bild für die Gallerie.
> Nun werkeln eine Totem IS Coil und ein FOX DHX 4 anstelle der Standardkomponenten Fox Talas RC2 und RockShox Monarch.
> Um die Kettenabspringer zu reduzieren wurde das SGS gegen ein GS Schaltwerk getauscht und die Kette um einiges gekürzt. Das Große Kettenblatt ist nun deaktiviert und dient quasi als Bashguard.




Is die Totem von Canyon freigegeben? oder is dir Garantie egal? mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (8. November 2009)

is doch SC. doppelbrücke is soweit ich weiß nicht von canyon für die normalen torque FR und ES modelle freigegeben. aber ne totem dürfte kein problem sein


----------



## Rines (8. November 2009)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> is doch SC. doppelbrücke is soweit ich weiß nicht von canyon für die normalen torque FR und ES modelle freigegeben. aber ne totem dürfte kein problem sein




Ja ok. Weiss du das denn genau oder vermutest du es? 
Und was = SC? ^^


----------



## varadero (8. November 2009)

neue SCHWALBE Fat Albert 2.4" Reifen


----------



## Highsider84 (8. November 2009)

sc = single crown = einfach brücke

das war mal eine offizielle mitteilung von Canyon auf ihrer homepage und hier im forum!

nur das FRX hat eine freigabe für doppelbrücke

mfg


----------



## Rines (8. November 2009)

Sind die 180er denn jetz für Torques frei oder nicht? 
Für alle Torques? Oder vll nur FR?


----------



## ChrisPi (9. November 2009)

rines schrieb:


> sind die 180er denn jetz für torques frei oder nicht?
> Für alle torques? Oder vll nur fr?



0261/404000


----------



## Rines (10. November 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> 0261/404000



^^ ja is ja gut.... 
ich fahr in wenigen wochen sowieso dahin. weil der brandneue Edle highend super mega monarch nach einem Ausritt im Ar*** war. 
Wenn der ausm em service wieder da is frag ich da ma nach.


----------



## FOX1494 (10. November 2009)

so habe heute meine vr bremse gewechselt 
morgen oda in den nächsten paar tagen mach ich noch die hr bremse
hatte heute keine zeit mehr die andere dran zu machen da ich noch weg musst un danach nich mehr so lust hatte
achja sin 203mm vorne 
hinten kommen 180mm dran 
quali is nich so gut 
is halt nur mim handy gemacht


----------



## schappi (10. November 2009)

Ja-ne, is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (11. November 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> so habe heute meine vr bremse gewechselt
> morgen oda in den nächsten paar tagen mach ich noch die hr bremse
> hatte heute keine zeit mehr die andere dran zu machen da ich noch weg musst un danach nich mehr so lust hatte
> achja sin 203mm vorne
> ...




Glaub bei der Bremse hilft auch keine größere Disc


----------



## Rines (12. November 2009)

wenn man keine vergleiche hat, dann reicht die voll aus. jenachdem was man fährt^^
aber jetz will ich auch nichtmehr zurück


----------



## benne1989 (12. November 2009)

Fahre die Stroker Trail auch am Pitch mit den selben Scheiben. Bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## FOX1494 (12. November 2009)

ich werde aba keinen anderen scheiben fahren weil ich nur die 203er und 180er habe 
habe aba irgendwie das gefühl dass ich die trail hinten naich dran bauen kann ^^
wenn ich die reinbaue wird die scheibe sofort co 5mm nach links gedrückt und schleift total 
naja muss mal gucken was ich mache


----------



## zeuss_79 (12. November 2009)

Mahlzeit.... Bremst die Hayes auch? Kleiner Scherz... Fahre seit eh und je Formula.... Sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Oro Puro und mit der The One... Hat zufällig jemand nen Torque gegen ein AM 9.0 mit Zuzahlung abzugeben....mfg


----------



## harrypeter18 (13. November 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Is die Totem von Canyon freigegeben? oder is dir Garantie egal? mfg



gewicht in dieser version währe mal von interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOX1494 (13. November 2009)

so heute eine kleine tour mit nem freund gemacht 
war schon ne ziemliche schlammschlacht ^^
aht aber trotzdem ziemlich spass gemacht


----------



## isy007 (13. November 2009)

Für eine Schlammschlacht ist aber trotzdem noch viel weiß an deinem Bike...

Nachtrag: ich dachte immer diese "Ab Werk Katzenaugen" nimmt jeder gleich als erstes ab?!


----------



## FOX1494 (13. November 2009)

hatte ich dem auch gesagt naja is ja nich mein fahrrad ^^
man sieht zwar auf den fotos nich so dass es so dreckig war is aba halt auch nur mit handy gemacht also quali is nich so guut
ich mach morgen wenns hell is nomma ein foto vllt kann mans dann besser sehen


----------



## mas7erchief (13. November 2009)

Safety first


----------



## vattim (13. November 2009)

Pfui,  der hat ja einen "Ständer"


----------



## zeuss_79 (13. November 2009)

also ehrlich, das mit dem ständer geht ja garnicht... formel eins autos haben auch keinen dachgepäckträger...


----------



## biesa (14. November 2009)

... und kein Schloss


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2009)

mr.data schrieb:


> Did not see many carbon hardtails in these posts.. so here's mine



The second one look´s good.


----------



## timtim (16. November 2009)

und hier mal was zum thema :totgeglaubte leben länger ,
die auferstehung eines treuen begleiters .jetzt allerdings mit anderem aufgabenfeld 





gruß tim²


----------



## Groudon (16. November 2009)

DAS ist PORNO oO die Farbkombi ist gewagt aber wenn sie dir zusagt ist es gut  rein von der Funktion her: TOP Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (16. November 2009)

jawoll 160 an der front


----------



## Canyon-Paul (16. November 2009)

Der Lenker gefällt mir richtig gut =) Würde mit meinen Handschuhe harmonieren. Was für einer ist das denn?


----------



## timtim (16. November 2009)

freut mich das die farbkombi ankommt, der winter wird grau genug.mut zur farbe kann da nicht schaden.
die Lyrik am AM ist m.m. nach zwingend,(auch wegen dem mehr an bodenfreiheit)
der lenker ist ein "guckst du"
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=14790&type=search

gruß tim²


----------



## MUD´doc (17. November 2009)

Sehr lecker, timtim


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2009)

Also ich muss auch sagen. Sieht einfach super gut aus! Darf man fragen welche Laufrad/Felgen Kombination du fährst.


----------



## timtim (17. November 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen. Sieht einfach super gut aus! Darf man fragen welche Laufrad/Felgen Kombination du fährst.



klar darfst du , das sind abgelabelte ex 1750 .
 die leider inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr schön aussehen .weisse felgen, welch blöde idee .......

gruß tim²


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> klar darfst du , das sind abgelabelte ex 1750 .
> die leider inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr schön aussehen .weisse felgen, welch blöde idee .......
> 
> gruß tim²




Du meinst sicher damit, dass die Felge Lackabplatzer hat von den Steinen oder? Das wäre sehr schade, vor allem bei so einem hochwertigen LRS.


----------



## Bike73 (17. November 2009)

mir gefällt es auch sehr gut!!!!!!!!!!!!da bekomm ich wieder sehnsucht nach meinem, das leider geklaut wurde. vielleicht hat es inzwischen jemand gesehen?????
haltet die augen auf!!!!!


----------



## robbyFux (17. November 2009)

Mein Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 ltd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

Canyon Nerve XC 7









Mehr Bilder im Album

Grüße 

Martina


----------



## varadero (18. November 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## hoschi23 (18. November 2009)

...mein Torque


----------



## .t1mo (18. November 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn Martina? Da hast Du aber einiges zum Eloxer geschleppt... finde ich sehr geil. Auch der glänzend schwarze Schriftzug ist imho der Hammer. Wo und wie hast Du das machen lassen?


----------



## derAndre (18. November 2009)

robbyFux schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 ltd



Auf die Gefahr hin mich als noob zu outen: wozu diehnt der "Lappen" an der Gabel?


----------



## Starkbier (18. November 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich als noob zu outen: wozu diehnt der "Lappen" an der Gabel?



ist ein schutzblech wenn ich das recht sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (18. November 2009)

http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

Hy .t1mo,

ja, zum Eloxieren waren es schon ein paar Teile 

Den Schriftzug habe ich selber gemacht: selbstklebende Folie für Autos, scharfes Messer, ruhige Hand, jede Menge Geduld - ich denke, dass Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2009)

Hier mal mein WXC 8.0 im Urzustand, liegt derzeit auseinander gebaut in der Garage und wartet ein paar eloxierte und bestellte Teile.


----------



## unchained (18. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy .t1mo,
> 
> ja, zum Eloxieren waren es schon ein paar Teile
> 
> ...



Kennst du genaue Bezugsquellen für die Folie? 
Reicht da eine Rasierklinge zum Schneiden mit ruhiger Hand?


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

> Kennst du genaue Bezugsquellen für die Folie?
> Reicht da eine Rasierklinge zum Schneiden mit ruhiger Hand?



Hy,

eine Rasierklinge würd ich nicht nehmen - die ist zwar scharf, kann man aber auch schlecht festhalten. Ich hab ein Scalpell mit Wechselklingen genommen - und besorg Dir genug Klingen, am besten wird es wenn die noch richtig scharf sind.

Die Folie bekommst Du in jedem Fachgeschäft für PKW oder Fensterfolien. Die gibt es ja eigentlich auch schon in jedem Ort (für mein Rad hab ich sogar kostenlos einen Rest bekommen).  Es gibt eigentlich jede Farbe, nur bei Metallic wird es ein bisschen schwerer - die hat nicht jeder vorrätig, meist gibt es da dann keine Reste. 

Schau mal hier:





Ist kein Canyon, aber alles was Blau ist, ist auch geklebt


----------



## unchained (18. November 2009)

Cool vielen Dank für ausführliche Stellungnahme.

Hält der Kleber die Folie ausreichend auf der Eloxalschicht? Oder fransen die Ränder beim rüberwischen mit einem Lappen schnell aus?


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

Hält eigentlich ganz gut, das Cube ist ja schon eine Weile beklebt (ist allerdings nicht anodisiert, nur Alu poliert) und ist schon des öfteren gewaschen worden - wird halt regelmäßig artgerecht bewegt (von unserem Sohn). Langzeiterfahrung mit anodisierten Rahmen habe ich noch nicht - ist ja gerade erst fertig geworden. Schwierig ist es bei den spitzen Ecken der Buchstaben, da hilft es wenn man die ein wenig abrundet. Aber nicht zuviel, sonst sieht man die silbernen Ecken des Originaldrucks - und das soll ja nicht sein. 

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: der Originaldruck nutzt sich nicht ab und wenn man keinen Bock mehr drauf hat macht man einfach was neues 

M.


----------



## unchained (18. November 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## Bike73 (18. November 2009)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ...mein Torque



hallo!

welche breite von den reifen hast du denn drauf ? will mir auch Fat Albert aufziehen, glaub aber das evtl. die 2,4 zoll zu breit sein könnten?!


----------



## hoschi23 (18. November 2009)

HI, sind die Fat Albert vorne und hinten in 2,4 zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (18. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy .t1mo,
> 
> ja, zum Eloxieren waren es schon ein paar Teile
> 
> ...





Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> eine Rasierklinge würd ich nicht nehmen - die ist zwar scharf, kann man aber auch schlecht festhalten. Ich hab ein Scalpell mit Wechselklingen genommen - und besorg Dir genug Klingen, am besten wird es wenn die noch richtig scharf sind.
> 
> Die Folie bekommst Du in jedem Fachgeschäft für PKW oder Fensterfolien. Die gibt es ja eigentlich auch schon in jedem Ort (für mein Rad hab ich sogar kostenlos einen Rest bekommen). Es gibt eigentlich jede Farbe, nur bei Metallic wird es ein bisschen schwerer - die hat nicht jeder vorrätig, meist gibt es da dann keine Reste.



Sehr geil, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Stellungname. Mir hat das bei den 09er Modellen am Torque ES ltd. schon so dermaßen gut gefallen - orange elox und die schwarze Folie passen einfach perfekt schon schwarzen Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

> Mir hat das bei den 09er Modellen am Torque ES ltd. schon so dermaßen gut gefallen - orange elox und die schwarze Folie passen einfach perfekt schon schwarzen Rahmen



So ganz ist die Idee auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen! 

M.


----------



## Freezer (18. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Martina, welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du bei Deinem XC 7. Baujahr 2009?

Danke Chris


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

> welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du bei Deinem XC 7. Baujahr 2009



Hy, 16 Zoll. Ich bin 168 cm groß/klein, Schrittlänge 80 cm, passt gut!

M.


----------



## shortygonzalez (19. November 2009)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ...mein Torque





Bike73 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> welche breite von den reifen hast du denn drauf ? will mir auch Fat Albert aufziehen, glaub aber das evtl. die 2,4 zoll zu breit sein könnten?!




Also ich fahr auf meinem Torque ES hinten einen Maxis Advantage 2,35 Zoll. Alles was dicker ist schleift am Umwerfer, wenn er auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt steht (vielleicht hat Canyon das nach 2008 verbessert). 
Vorne fahr ich nen Maxis High Roller 2,5 Zoll. Man muss sich halt mit dem Rollwiderstand zufrieden geben, aber dafür Traktion im Trail.


----------



## hoschi23 (19. November 2009)

HI, hatte bislang keine Probleme mit den 2,4er Reifen, bei mir schleift nix und is auch noch genug Platz.

Gruß


----------



## Fischie (19. November 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/281903

Mal sehen, ob es geklappt hat....


----------



## Langley (19. November 2009)

Dann zeig ich unseres auch mal:





Gruesse

Langley


----------



## T!ll (19. November 2009)

Ich finde, das Bild muss hier hin

Gruppenfoto vom Treffen am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (19. November 2009)

Meins,









und in der Meute


----------



## decline (19. November 2009)

könntest aber auch mal wieder putzen...


----------



## Cortezsi (19. November 2009)

@unchained:

Ernstgemeinte(!) Frage an den "Meister-Propper der MTB-Bühne", da ich da nicht soviel Erfahrung in dieser Disziplin habe:
Wie lange brauchst Du so im Schnitt (halbwegs dreckig), um ein Radl so top sauber zu bekommen?


----------



## unchained (19. November 2009)

Jetzt zum Einmotten ungefähr 2,5 bis 3h. Alles säubern, demontieren, fetten, zusammenbauen.  So schlimm ist das nicht. Macht sogar Spaß wie man merkt


----------



## Cortezsi (19. November 2009)

Danke, das ist wirklich fix, also ich wäre da einen kompletten Tag damit beschäftigt.
Naja ich laß wohl auch ein bissl mehr Dreck ran bzw. dran.


----------



## unchained (19. November 2009)

Vergleiche es mit einem Soldaten, der im Dunklen seine Waffe zerlegen, reinigen, schmieren und fehlerfrei zusammenbauen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (19. November 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich unseres auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß is ja sooo 2008.

















sieht aber trotzdem geil aus.


----------



## decline (19. November 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Vergleiche es mit einem Soldaten, der im Dunklen seine Waffe zerlegen, reinigen, schmieren und fehlerfrei zusammenbauen kann



und welchen frauennamen hat dein bike?


----------



## Murph (19. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mist! 
Du warst schneller! 
Hatte auch die Idee an meinem schwarzen Canyon Es mit Orangen Teilen zu verschönern.
Hatte aber jetzt erst erste Erfolge mit dem eloxieren meiner selbstbau Lampen.
Auf jeden Fall sieht deine Bike mal so richtig super aus...schön,schön.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2009)

> Mist!
> Du warst schneller!



 

... und ich verbitte mir Nachahmung  




- wenn trotzdem 



- dann zeigen 

M.


----------



## schappi (19. November 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> Jetzt zum Einmotten ungefähr 2,5 bis 3h. Alles säubern, demontieren, fetten, zusammenbauen.  So schlimm ist das nicht. Macht sogar Spaß wie man merkt



Wieso einmotten?
Fährst du im Winter nicht?
und wenn ja warum nicht?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (20. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Fährst du im Winter nicht?



Bist verückt?!  Der Schnee, die Kälte, Schlamm, Dreck und Feuchtigkeit überall...! Dat jute Stück! 

Und wenn doch, dann mollig einpacken und einen schööönen Schluck Glühwein auf die Lager! 

btw:
Erste Schneeberührung der Saison - zusammen mit nem Franzosen und nem Südafrikaner:







G.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. November 2009)

@ Unchaind: Was ist das für eine Kamera?


----------



## biesa (20. November 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @ Unchaind: Was ist das für eine Kamera?


Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL


----------



## retertnesor (20. November 2009)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe leider nicht so eine Top Kamera mit aber hier sind ein paar Bilder von meiner kurzen Tour heute.

Gruß retertnesor


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. November 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (22. November 2009)




----------



## FOX1494 (22. November 2009)

schick das rad gefällt mir


----------



## Highsider84 (23. November 2009)

@KA-Biker

geiles bike! aber was is das für en sattel ? marke ?

schonmal thx


mfg


----------



## KA-Biker (23. November 2009)

danke, der Sattel ist ein Selle Itaila. Welches Modell kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ist auf jeden fall noch der "Seriensattel".

grüße


----------



## Sebastian_93 (23. November 2009)

KannY schrieb:


> So hab auch mal wieder ein Bildchen von meinem kleinen



Habe mal etwas bearbeitet: (wie gefällt es euch?)


----------



## unchained (23. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Garnicht. Das Original ist viel schöner.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. November 2009)

sieht brutal künstlich aus.


----------



## knuspi (23. November 2009)

Muss ich zustimmen. Das Original sieht um Welten besser aus. Aber sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Cortezsi (23. November 2009)

Ein Meilenstein der Bildbearbeitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KannY (24. November 2009)

Hm will ja net mekkern aber mein Original find ich da doch ein wenig ansprechender


----------



## Terrier (24. November 2009)

Und meins erst


----------



## KannY (24. November 2009)

Was macht denn bitte der Aufkleber mit der Zoll größe noch da drauf????

gaht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Terrier (24. November 2009)

jetz wo dus sagst fällt er sogar auf 
werd ihn bei gelegenheit mal entfernen


----------



## KannY (24. November 2009)

na bitte geht doch


----------



## Terrier (24. November 2009)

So Kanny, extra für dich   War ganz schön fest dran das ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (24. November 2009)

Das ist aber schön sauber...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2009)

KannY schrieb:


> Hm will ja net mekkern aber mein Original find ich da doch ein wenig ansprechender


Wären die ganzen Anbauteile schwarz wärs ne perfect 10!  (ich steh nicht auf weiß am Bike, also nichts für ungut )


----------



## KannY (24. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wären die ganzen Anbauteile schwarz wärs ne perfect 10!  (ich steh nicht auf weiß am Bike, also nichts für ungut )




Naja ich formuliere es mal so die anbauteile waren mal weiß
denke aber mal bis zum nächsten jahr werde ich da ein bischen was ändern


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. November 2009)




----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Aufpassen, kann verlockend für die Katzen sein


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. November 2009)

Da ist immer ne Decke drüber


----------



## knuspi (24. November 2009)

Sieht ja noch aus wie neu


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. November 2009)

Wird auch gut gepflegt  
Aber bin auch nur 700 Km dieses Jahr gefahren.


----------



## steveo282 (24. November 2009)

Ich suche nach Bildern vom neuen Torque 2010 6.0 Playzone in freier Wildbahn, hat da jemand bilder von?


----------



## Jobi (24. November 2009)

Und hier das gute Stück von Tibor Simai neulich bei der Freeride Tour in Koblenz! ...lechz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. November 2009)

sacht ma... gibts nen eigenen Fred zu der von Canyon_Verkauf organisierten Tour am 14.11.2009. Konnte leider nicht kommen. Auto im Arsch und Zeit hat ich auch nicht. Würde mich über Bilder freuen.


----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> sacht ma... gibts nen eigenen Fred zu der von Canyon_Verkauf organisierten Tour am 14.11.2009. Konnte leider nicht kommen. Auto im Arsch und Zeit hat ich auch nicht. Würde mich über Bilder freuen.



Bitte einmal die Augen öffnen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428960


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. November 2009)

ahhhhh ich habs geahnt aber ein flüchtiger Suchklicker hats nicht zu tage gefördert. Danke.


----------



## knuspi (25. November 2009)

Mal wieder eins von mir (leider nur mit Handy) von meiner heutigen kleinen Tour. Habe das schöne Wetter und die schöne Gleitzeit genutzt, um mein XC mal wieder auszuführen.
Nach knapp 3000 km muss ich sagen, dass ich mit dem Bike vollkommen zufrieden bin. Es gab keine keine Probleme und bis jetzt hält alles wunderbar. Lediglich eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr und einen defekten Lockouthebel musste ich verzeichen. Daran war ich aber selbst schuld, da ich einen Sturz hatte (blöder Maschendrahtzaun )


----------



## Cortezsi (25. November 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Lediglich eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr und einen defekten Lockouthebel musste ich verzeichen. Daran war ich aber selbst schuld, da ich einen Sturz hatte (blöder Maschendrahtzaun )



Lustig, auch bei mir (und sonst nichts):
- ca. 3000 km
- Delle im Oberrohr
- Lockout defekt, auch selber schuld (beim Ummontieren Hopps gegangen, Schraube überdreht)


----------



## knuspi (25. November 2009)

Das ist mal Zufall 

Ich hoffe, die Delle wird mir mal nicht zum Verhängnis. Aber eigentlich ist sie recht klein. Ist mir nur beim Putzen aufgefallen.

Zur nächsten Saison gibt es übrigens ein paar Updates am Bike. Zur Zeit ist geplant:

- Neue Laufräder. Momentan tendiere ich zur DT 4.2D. Mit der Nabe bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ich hätte gerne die DT Swiss 240S, aber die geht schon ganz schön ins Geld. Vielleicht wird es auch nur eine DT 370
- Neue Bremse. Nachdem ich einmal eine Avid Elixir in den Fingern hatte, kommt mir die Oro reichlich schwach vor  Also muss die Oro wohl weichen. Auch hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob es die Elixir 5, R oder CR wird. Eigentlich langt ja die 5er ...


----------



## mylo (25. November 2009)

gap..





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## knuspi (25. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht 

Mich hätte noch der Gesichtsausdruck des Hundehalters interessiert, nachdem du da vorbei geflogen bist


----------



## biesa (25. November 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> gap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaalter Respekt, geiles Foto dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (25. November 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Nach knapp 3000 km



Nicht schlecht! 



knuspi schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder



... hätte ich auch gerne. Ich will schwarze Speichen haben!


----------



## knuspi (25. November 2009)

Naja, mein Ziel waren eigentlich 3500 km, aber da kam leider zu viel Arbeit dazwischen  Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes jahr 

Die silbernen Speichen sehen wirklich nicht sehr schön aus. Mit schwarzen Speichen wäre es zumindest optisch ein schöneres Laufrad, aber trotzdem noch bleischwer. Weiß jemand, was der Laufradsatz genau wiegt? (XT-Nabe, Mavic 317, Speichen???). Ich schätze irgendwas um die 2 kg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. November 2009)

Mylo: Krass! Gibts dazu ein Video?


----------



## Temtem (25. November 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> gap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ööhmm dumme frage woh landes du eig.vor dem forst weg oder hinter dem forst-


----------



## Shughart (26. November 2009)

@mylo: pervers geil das bild! respekt!
den gesichtsausdruck des hundehalters hätte mich auch interessiert^^ kommt ja bestimmt nicht so oft vor das mal einer so ohne weiteres auf den forstweg gejumped kommt ;-)


----------



## harrypeter18 (27. November 2009)

korekte antwort: weder noch-direkt am baum !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (27. November 2009)

Mein Nerve XC beim heutigen nachmittaglichen Ausflug...











und dann zu fortgeschrittener Stunde kurz vorm "putzen"


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2009)

Die XS´s sind schon wirklich super Bikes  

Auch wenn diese oftmals ein bisl in Vergessenheit geraden bei all den 140mm, 160mm, ... Federwegs-Monstern.


----------



## Bike73 (28. November 2009)

Mein neues FR 8.0, die Farbe gefällt mir langsam sogar !!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2009)

Meine Singlespeedschlammschlampe ist zu einem Grandcanyon mutiert  :









Bevor jemand meckert: die Gabel wird noch gegen eine R7 getauscht, dann ist der Spacerturm weg. Und der Sattel bleibt, auch wenn er hässlich ist - Funktion vor Form!


----------



## -Soulride- (28. November 2009)

Jobi schrieb:


> Und hier das gute Stück von Tibor Simai neulich bei der Freeride Tour in Koblenz! ...lechz...



Weiß jemand ob es zu Tibor's Bike eine Teileliste gibt? Die Aufbauten von Rob-J wären übrigens auch interessant.

Edit: CXfahrer bei deinen Basteleien würde mich langsam auch mal eine Bestandsaufnahme interessieren


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

Bestandsaufnahme von dem was im Keller steht? Teileliste aber nicht.
- Rennrad von Bornmann, gekauft 92 als ich noch gegenüber gewohnt hab
- Serotta T-Max (CrMo), von 93, sehr vergammelt aber fährt
- Canyon ES6/06 gekauft 07, ist aber nicht viel original
- Canyon Torque FR8 von 08, z.Zt. mit Durolux
- Canyon GC Comp 06, letzte Woche fürn Hunni aus der Bucht


----------



## vtrkalle (29. November 2009)

Hier mein Traum in Weiß,  umgebaut habe ich anstelle der  Formula R1 habe ich die Magura Marta SL die sind zwar um 140g schwerer dafür aber schöner. 
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## Langley (29. November 2009)

Wirklich schick, ich find weiss eh toll. Bremse passt farblich gut, und die Laufraeder sind ein Knaller!

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Jogi (29. November 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Hier mein Traum in Weiß,  umgebaut habe ich anstelle der  Formula R1 habe ich die Magura Marta SL die sind zwar um 140g schwerer dafür aber schöner.
> Gruß: vtrkalle


Schickes Bike 
Aber du fährst deine Gabel zu straff - der rote O-Ring muss immer ganz oben sein


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2009)

...auch Schmuckstücke werden mal dreckig (verzeiht mir die beiden rechts und links) 













Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (29. November 2009)

Ist doch noch sauber


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2009)

... ich kann halt nicht so gut fotografieren... 

M.


----------



## vtrkalle (29. November 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Schickes Bike
> Aber du fährst deine Gabel zu straff - der rote O-Ring muss immer ganz oben sein



ich werd mich bemühen  heute fuhren wir mit den Fullys von Latsch nach St.Martin und wieder zurück und ich kann dir sagen das Gummiband ist ganz oben auf anschlag, habe aber leider keine Fotos gemacht  
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. November 2009)

moins ^^


----------



## biesa (29. November 2009)

Erster Ausritt mit dem AM. Alles bestens bis auf einen zu weichen Dämpfer bei gerade mal 9bar/80kg.








Bildqualität wird beim nächsten Mal wieder besser


----------



## CubeSebi (29. November 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> gap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unchained (30. November 2009)

9bar auf 80kg.... holla


----------



## biesa (30. November 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> 9bar auf 80kg.... holla




Wurde mir so eingestellt  Ist mein erstes Fully, jetzt weiß ichs ja und pump das Teil mal auf 12bar and we will see


----------



## .t1mo (30. November 2009)

vtrkalle - ist das noch eines aus der 2009er Serie? Bin so eines mal Probegefahren... CF 9.0 eben aus 09 - Hammer, gratuliere!

biesa - zufrieden mit dem AM?
Liebäugle auch noch mit einem AM neben meinem GC wenn es mal schneller bergrunter gehen soll...

Met87 - wo ist'n das? War vor 14 Tage mal wieder am Hausberg. Da sind jetzt sogar Holzauflagen unten am Turm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (30. November 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> vtrkalle - ist das noch eines aus der 2009er Serie? Bin so eines mal Probegefahren... CF 9.0 eben aus 09 - Hammer, gratuliere!



Ja das ist ein CF 9.0 SL alles vom feinsten, ich habe die Formula R1 gegen die Magura Marta SL in Weiß rot getauscht, ansonsten bleibt alles wie von Canyon vorgesehen, ein Hammer Teil zu einem Hammer Preiß. 
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## WhEelymAkeR (30. November 2009)

Mein Canyon AM 6.0!!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

